#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-25
<agoolge> ......
<knownbad> .
<hceasy> 没人？
<knownbad> 没
<ofan> morning...
<hceasy> 哦，人都去哪儿了？
<missing> hceasy: 还不看书去
<hceasy> 网都不让上啊！！！
<missing> hceasy: 我是op包你上不来lol
<hceasy> <missing> (#‵′)凸
<georgetso> morning
<_NINJA> morning
<coolbear> 以后改名字？？？？？
<_NINJA> 有用skype? 怎么拨号？
<coolbear> <_NINJA> 电脑上？
<HaseeAdmin> 好寂寞呀
<coolbear> <HaseeAdmin> ……
<coolbear> <HaseeAdmin> 折腾去
<HaseeAdmin> 头一次进来
<agoolge> http://www-utv.ydabc.com/glyj/
<coolbear> <HaseeAdmin> 欢迎
<HaseeAdmin> 要热烈欢迎呀
<coolbear> <HaseeAdmin> 人不够 都上班呢
<moonmirror> 改个名字
<coolbear> <moonmirror> 注册下
<lambdaq> mount -t cifs 的时候密码包含逗号怎么处理呢？
<coolbear> test
<^k^> coolbear, ....  ㍡ 
 * coolbear test
 * lambdaq 在想有没有高手帮忙回答下
 * coolbear ⊙⊙?
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 安装独显驱动和更新后无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327417&p=2287501#p2287501 双显卡戴尔N5110，N卡独显 问题如下： 安装好Ubuntu后一切正常，联网更新后安装了N卡的受限驱动，另外在更新管理器里又更新了好多 重启之后就进不去图形界面了 用startx显示no screens found 统计信息: 发表于 由  ...
 * coolbear ~~~(>_<)~~~
<coolbear> ⊙⊙?
<roylez> lambdaq: 你密码是写哪里的？加引号不行吗
<lambdaq> roylez, 不行的
<roylez> lambdaq: 自己查吧，我没玩过samba
<moonmirror> :-)
<flay_> 为啥dwm下面 irssi左侧一列有乱码呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 最近点对 除了那种复杂的分治 还有什么办法吗
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<ajq> 大家好阿。。。http://code.bulix.org/2c34i4-79755
<ajq> 能不能帮我看看那
 * itrufeng 我注册了ubuntu one .可是如何　添加我的电脑设备呢。在哪有　Add This machines...网页里找不到。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 分治太难了.
<myke2> MaskRay: 对我而言
<MaskRay> myke2: 第三题都做出来了，还说不会分治
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 你用ubuntu one没
<qzhou> hi there
<saraon> 请问fcitx4怎么设置主窗口隐藏来着？
<leaveboy> flay__: 我都没左侧
<flay__> leaveboy: 额 就是左边显示时间的地方
<leaveboy> 哦！
<leaveboy> 那应该是字体少@符号
<flay__> 貌似是screen的原因 dwm设置sakura -e screen 启动貌似启动不了
<leaveboy> 现在有乱码吗
<flay__> 我昨天发现dwm相当不错额 平铺的
<leaveboy> :-)
<leaveboy> 之前用过好像！
<leaveboy> 习惯了就好了
<flay__> 现在好了 我是在dmenu里面运行sakura -e screen才可以
<flay__> fcitx4  主窗口默认是隐藏的吧
<mikeandmore> flay__: 和awesome比呢
<flay__> 没用过awesome dwm比较简洁 感觉awesome还是大了点
<leaveboy> 上图
<flay__> 代码不超过2000行。。
<mikeandmore> flay__: 对这个没爱-_-
<afiredp> 最简洁的 wm是什么？ dwm吗？
<flay__> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84275
<flay__> 还有更简单的
<leaveboy> flay__: 右侧列表怎么能出来的
<mikeandmore> flay__: 输入法皮肤挺好看的-,-弄到xsunpinyin上吧
<flay__> 加载script
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 我想问一个ms-dos的问题，请各位不要见怪啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327423&p=2287555#p2287555 Ubuntu用习惯了，在Ubuntu的terminal下编写java程序，一切都没有问题，可是当我拿到windows上面的时候我才发现原来ms-dos不可以像ubuntu terminal那样放大，让人纠结的是我写的程序尽然不能完全显示。不知道有没有 ...
<leaveboy> 哦！那就算了
<flay__> 输入法皮肤是在论坛找那个google的
<afiredp> flay, 这个是命令行 还是 wm啊
<flay__> dwm
<mikeandmore> flay__: 移植到xsunpinyin吧，我给你push到mainstream 哈哈。。。
<flay__> 没用过xsunpinyin额
<flay__> afiredp: 命令行就没的opera的图标了
<afiredp> flay,  你什么输入法啊？
<flay__> afiredp: fcitx
<afiredp> 不错 我也来装个 这个输入法挺有爱
<neptune123> 我在C程序里用到gets,但却得到了一个waning:the `gets' function is dangerous and should not be used.这个gets能用什么替代阿
<ofan> fscanf
<wzlxx> fgets
<neptune123> 这个不是向文件里些字符串吗？
<wzlxx> dictd有什么好用的英汉词典没？急用…
<ofan> fread.
<wzlxx> neptune123: 都是流就行…
<neptune123> 我要先用fgets写入，然后再用fread读出来？
<ofan> - -
<ofan> neptune123: 还是用scanf吧
<wzlxx> neptune123: 平时用gets也没事，就是那个怕溢出…再说了又没人攻击咱，自己用，知道输入什么就行了…
<wzlxx> dictd有什么好用的英汉词典没？急用…
<jinghua> neptune123, fgets
<neptune123> 其实我只是想从stdin读入一行字符串而已
<wzlxx> ofan: 知道dictd的字典不？
<ofan> wzlxx: 不用..
<wzlxx> neptune123: 一个个char的输入…
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦…
<wzlxx> dictd有什么好用的英汉词典没？急用…
<ofan> neptune123: scanf有类型检查 也好控制格式
<neptune123> 哦，好
<Archlive> 坚果铺子邀请  https://jianguopuzi.com/d/ref/QJmZwY9WP4uQ-qez4y7_tA
<orighost> hi
<^k^> orighost, 好  ㍢ 
<orighost> 你也好
<wzlxx> ofan: 知道哪里可以下载linux里的应用软件源码不？比如/bin目录下面的源码…
<afiredp> flay__, 你用的什么wm啊
<rick007> 想问一下  linux下新建一个文档(譬如说test)会产生一个test～文档 而且是不可见的   ls可以看见
<rick007> 这个是干吗用的
<ofan> wzlxx: 看在哪个包里的啊
<wzlxx> ofan: 不知道啊…就是ls,cp这样的…
<ofan> wzlxx: 然后去项目主页 或者用apt
<ofan> wzlxx: 都是coreutils里的
<orighost> 隐藏的么
<rick007> 可能是隐藏的吧
<rick007> 文件大小是0
<orighost> ls -al
<ofan> wzlxx: gnu的项目 http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/
<wzlxx> rick007: 备份文件…
<wzlxx> ofan: 那里下载？coreutils包？
<rick007> 备份？
<ofan> wzlxx: 给你了
<flay__> afiredp: dwm
<wzlxx> ofan: 好，多谢
<rick007> 那为啥过段时间就没有了
<TATA> 我安装了一个输入法，怎么在输入法首选项里看不到啊？
<afiredp> flay__, 好的 谢谢
<rick007> 而且只是在直接新建文档的时候产生
<rick007> 譬如说用终端打开gedit  然后保存  就不会产生这个
<mikeandmore> rick007: backup么
<TATA> 各位有知道的不？
<rick007> robin@robin:~$ ls
<rick007> example~    script_edit  公共的  视频  文档  音乐
<rick007> example.sh  work         模板    图片  下载  桌面
<rick007> robin@robin:~$ gedit
<rick007> robin@robin:~$ ls
<rick007> example~    script_edit  公共的  视频  未保存文档 1  下载  桌面
<^k^> rick007:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<flay__> afiredp: 不是源里的 是google code里面的dwmplus
<orighost> 是临时文件么，就像在XP中你打开WORD 就会产生一个临时的，关闭后就没了
<flay__> rick007: 应该是自动备份的吧
<afiredp> flay__, 哦 有什么区别吗？  这个更小？ 你写的吗？
<rick007> 刚刚发的是我的测试过程
<rick007> 关闭了之后还有，不是临时文件。
<flay__> afiredp: 不是我写的 貌似是国人写的 加了什么xft支持 显示中文更好了
<flay__> 我准备有时间看看code 据说有中文注释
<mikeandmore> rick007: 是backup，你的gedit开了backup了
<rick007> 没人知道吗？
<rick007> <mikeandmore> rick007: 是backup，你的gedit开了backup什么意思？
<afiredp> flay__, 你啊知道 有没有 linux 不装grub 也不装lilo 硬盘只有一个系统 这样也可以引导的啊
<rick007> 是不是说gedit的备份不是在当前目录而是在gedit的安装目录
<mikeandmore> rick007: 就是你gedit开了backup了啊
<ofan> 坚果铺子.... 整个一dropbox山寨啊.....
<flay__> afiredp: 应该可以 直接mbr引导呗 就跟只装xp一个道理
<mikeandmore> ofan: 速度好快。。。。
<ofan> mikeandmore: 啥速度
<flay__> grub 和lilo都是引导多个系统的
<rick007> 悲剧。。。
<mikeandmore> ofan: 我这里渣网络都40KB/s...
<ofan> mikeandmore: 国内的.. 当然快
<flay__> dropbox我这里都有200KB/s 别人还在国外呢
<ofan> mikeandmore: 用得人少
<mikeandmore> flay__: 哦，忘了说了，上传40k....
<mikeandmore> flay__: 我以前用过dropbox。。。学校的渣网络能连上就不错了。
<iGoogle> ofan: 人多，担心网站跨掉的。看有啥资金支持
<orighost> 哈哈
<flay__> mikeandmore: 学校的网络确实比较恶心。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 貌似是学生搞的... 不知道能撑多久
<afiredp> flay__, 就是说不想他装在mbr 希望跟xp 一样设置哪个分区活动就引导哪个分区
<iGoogle> ofan: 就是担心这些啊。练手用的，随时关闭
<ofan> 一眼就看出山寨dropbox了...
<mikeandmore> ofan: -,-下载400KB/s
<mikeandmore> ofan: 估计是教育网线路-,-
<ofan> mikeandmore: 不算高
<iGoogle> 网络，毒害了多少学生哦。尤其教育网。
<orighost> 你是哪个学校的
<lemonhall> 哪里？
<mikeandmore> ofan: 不过我觉得挺靠谱的，看了一些细节，还行。。。
<lemonhall> 我现在急需教育网的服务
<wzlxx> 终于找到词典了，哈哈…
<ofan> 客户端用的java...
<lemonhall> ofan: 什么教育网。。。我不做学生好几年
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥?
<lemonhall> ofan: 很多好东西都不知道在哪里了
<mikeandmore> ofan: 呃，这个。。。果真
<orighost> 哦
<ofan> 客户端要求装libnautilus-extension 啊... 都不用nautilus
 * lemonhall 有没有教育网----电信的网桥啊。。。。这速度，让我想一头撞死
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 有就不叫教育网了
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 在教育网留下过很多a片?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 有web接口的吧
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: ………………………………………………………………………………
<ofan> mikeandmore: 要是只用web,就没意思了
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 不是，现在公司临时得在用教育网。。。。基本什么都上不去。。。要命啊
<mikeandmore> ofan: 不是啊，我是说有个web的rest api，你用wget可以写写东西的那种
<ofan> lemonhall: 一人发一个vpn
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 连这个IRC也需要通过WEB形式访问。。。。DNS非常迟钝。。。。上国外的速度。。关键是时断时续的抽风。。。
<mikeandmore> ofan: 我看看有木有-,-要是我做，我肯定这么做
<ofan> mikeandmore: ..... 那我还不如用google storage..
<lemonhall> ofan: 有VPN也行啊。。。。。有好用的VPN介绍么？教育网下连接很稳定，给力的VPN
<mikeandmore> ofan: 那个和这个不一样的吧-,-
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 公司改革嘛。题意见嘛
<ofan> mikeandmore: 都一样储存啊
<ofan> mikeandmore: web api这方法太原始了..
<mikeandmore> ofan: 你要文件管理器支持不是支持nautilus了么
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 恩，同意.....现在速度还没家里稳定
<ofan> mikeandmore: 我不用nautilus..连gnome都没装
<flay__> afiredp: 用grub有什么问题吗 那种方式没试过 一般都是双系统
<ofan> 很多人不用nautilus的..
<mikeandmore> ofan: 那就命令行啊，总不能所有的文件管理器都hack一遍吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 我是坚定的GNOME FANS
<ofan> mikeandmore: 坚果有放api吗?
<lemonhall> ofan: 众多选择不如没有选择。。。。
<orighost> VPN都花钱的，免费的不好用
<mikeandmore> ofan: 不知-,-
<ofan> lemonhall: ... 坚定的不用DE..
<georgetso> DE?
<afiredp> flay__, 我想备份完整系统 坏了 可以还原
<MaskRay> georgetso: desktop environment
<lemonhall> ofan: 那，你用GEDIT么？
<ofan> lemonhall: ..不用
<chgtg> lemonhall: 以前我在教育网也无法正常上freenode，后来换个DNS就可以了
<georgetso> MaskRay: DE还是很好用的哈哈！不过我现在服务器也不是DE，ssh进去的
<ofan> 前几天发现个dvcs-autosync 不错,配合git,可惜需要一个vps做服务器
<lemonhall> chgtg: 求指教。。。我现在用的是交大的DNS
<lemonhall> chgtg: 8.8.8.8在这个下面是歇菜状态
<ofan> lemonhall: 用opendns的
<chgtg> lemonhall: 不晓得教育网内是什么机制，我一般换opendns
<ofan> 教育网是局域网里的局域网
<lemonhall> chgtg: 好，很久不用OPENDNS了。。。公网上这个地址已经被封禁了
<chgtg> lemonhall: 一般的网通联通的DNS都能上freenode的
<lemonhall> chgtg: 恩。。。
<mikeandmore> ofan: 看了，有-,-但是不知开放不开放。。。
<orighost> ping
<ofan> mikeandmore: 算了,还是用dropbox..
<mikeandmore> ofan: 嗯，我用自己的web server .....
<mikeandmore> ofan: 学校里很多地方之能上内网的
<ofan> mikeandmore: 自己的啥?
<ofan> mikeandmore: 内网同步么?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 手动同步-w-
<ofan> mikeandmore: 奥..
<ofan> 手机太耗流量了
<mikeandmore> ofan: 没办法，网络渣，网络服务在丰富依旧渣
<myke2> MaskRay: 你登陆freen0de是否用ss1?
<fennng> ofan: 手机很省流量
<fennng> ofan: 只是手机的流量太贵了
<microcai> fennng:  freenode 不支持 ssl 登陆的吧
<ofan> fennng: 同步?
<ofan> microcai: 支持
<ofan> microcai: 我就ssl登陆的
<microcai> ofan:  端口多少？
<MaskRay> myke2: 没
<ofan> microcai: 6697
<myke2> MaskRay: 今天用ss1很难登上
<flay__> afiredp: 干嘛老想着坏了 系统配置好了是很稳定的 把mbr 分区表都备份
<myke2> ofan: 7ooo也可以吧
<ofan> myke2: yea
<myke2> ofan: 我上次看weechat的wiki是7ooo
<mikeandmore> myke2: 为什么我什么都不用也可以登陆上来？-,-
<ofan> myke2: 有很多端口
<ofan> 我的oftc是ipv6+ssl自动认证
<microcai> ofan:  已经是 SSL 了
<myke2> ofan: 不过今天我不正常
<microcai> ofan:  端口是  7070
<myke2> ofan: weechat经常卡住
 * microcai SSL 端口是 7070 ， 不是  6697
<ofan> myke2: ..咋
<afiredp> flay__, 因为我是新手   喜欢折腾， 坏了就重新装啊 这样，喜欢 里面干净的没有 多余的东西
<myke2> ofan: 就是登陆的时候, 显示了正常的一半的信息
<myke2> ofan: 然后什么都动不了, 除了kill之
<ofan> microcai: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<ofan> microcai: All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002.
<lemonhall> 好吧，没什么改善
<ofan> microcai: ssl链接后频道名字颜色都变了
<ofan> myke2: 版本低了?
<myke2> ofan: 我重新连下
<microcai> ofan: 你说， 有的端口可以 SSL 和 非 SSL 共存？！
<ofan> microcai: 不知道 没试过
<ofan> freenode的ipv6不给力
<wzlxx> ofan: 学linux编程的话想看源码，有简单的没？
<ofan> wzlxx: coreutils就不错吧
<afiredp> /usr/share/里面的东西 都能删除吗？
<ofan> afiredp: ...NO!
<mikeandmore> afiredp: 能，然后就什么都没有了
<ofan> - -
<wzlxx> ofan: 一个ls就4000+行
<afiredp> 哦 知道了
<myke2> MaskRay: noi2000 青蛙过河
<ofan> wzlxx: .. 那是
<ofan> wzlxx: 或者去github上找点感兴趣的项目看看代码
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗，看来我差的远啊…
<wzlxx> ofan: 发现不看东西C就废了
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 跟我写web server吧
<afiredp> 我运行了 rm -rf /*
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 你得给我源码，我先看… mikeandmore我现在不行
<myke2> afiredp: 疯了?
<flay__> afiredp: 没加sudo？
<afiredp> myke
<MaskRay> myke2: 找不到有图的题
<ofan> afiredp: 你在干嘛
<afiredp> myke2,  然后 现在什么命令都不能干了
<afiredp> 我试试的，呵呵，
<ofan> afiredp: ...........
<mikeandmore> afiredp: ym有虚拟机折腾的
<afiredp> flay__, 我是root 运行的
<flay__> afiredp: 那现在速度不是超快了 呵呵
<myke2> MaskRay: 网上似乎是找到一个例子满足 (m + 1) * 2^s 就收工了
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: https://github.com/mikeandmore/tube
<afiredp> flay__, 不行了，要重新来过了， 不过我刚才tar备份了下， 我试试备份能不能还原回去 有用
<myke2> afiredp: 等你重启了哭都哭不出来
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 我去看看…
<ofan> afiredp: 你只要备份文件系统就行了
<afiredp> myke2, 我线搞定 备份还原这个功能
 * wzlxx 吃饭去了
<^k^> 新⇨ 华东校区 • 潍坊大学城的来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327431&p=2287630#p2287630 喜欢ubuntu的一起学习。。。共同进步！QQ：943704446 统计信息: 发表于 由 会飞的小u — 2011-04-25 11:12
<ofan> mikeandmore: 干嘛用的
<mikeandmore> ofan: web server啊
<ofan> mikeandmore: 有啥特点撒
<mikeandmore> ofan: 同步的，可以撑很多并发连接。目标是10000个
<ofan> mikeandmore: 性能强劲?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 算fair而已，比10000个下，吞吐量是cherokee的80%
<myke2> ofan: 这世界太疯狂了, 竟然有人折腾 rm -rf /*
<mikeandmore> ofan: 性能这东西不要太慢就好，别跟apache似的就行了
<ofan> mikeandmore: 支持win?
<mikeandmore> ofan: 不支持，Linux/FreeBSD/Solaris
<ofan> myke2: ...估计他经挂了
<MaskRay> 目录当作树，rm -rf --no-preserve-root / 应该是把根结点去掉呢还是不去掉
<ofan> mikeandmore: 用boost::thread不会影响性能啥的?
<mikeandmore> ofan: boost::thread不就是个pthread的wrapper么-,-
<ofan> mikeandmore: 跨平台啊
<mikeandmore> ofan: 跨啊，支持solaris啊
<jyf1987> myke2: find / -type f -exec rm -rf {} \;
<ofan> mikeandmore: 我想用py做,放到vps上做个blog..
<jyf1987> ofan: 我也是
<ofan> jyf1987: 你用的啥
<mikeandmore> ofan: mod_python正在搞。。。先搞个mod_python上去，然后在那上面弄个wsgi的wrapper
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 太慢了，至少也要 \+ 吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 我买了个vps 还有域名 准备做个blog 现在还没开工
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 呵呵
<ofan> jyf1987: - -
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我错了，就 +
<ofan> 我还没vps
<jyf1987> 我是万事俱备阿
<jyf1987> 等着吧
 * MaskRay find 的表达式理解不好
<iGoogle> jyf1987: blog不是过时了嘛。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 那什么替换他了？
<ofan> 吃饭去..
<iGoogle> lerosua 都说了。不为虚名所累了。
<iGoogle> 你看斗篷，很沉默了。阳光灿烂的那blog，估计也没劲写了。
<ofan> ..
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 关键是你拿什么来替代呢？
<jyf1987> twitter这种东西拿来替代blog不靠谱
<jyf1987> 不过我倒是觉得在推上搞个过滤器 凡是你加个 #blog 的都转到你的blog去 然后把时间在一天的文章归为一个blog
<iGoogle> 那是你执着于一定要发布自己的内心，玷污别人的眼睛。这没办法。 :D
<jyf1987> 瞎扯 我是有许多想法要记录起来
<iGoogle> 自己记笔记嘛
<jyf1987> iGoogle:  你知道不知道国内什么地方有 urbanterror 的镜像？我下官方的速度太慢了 3k/s
<iGoogle> 下载？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我要给别人看阿 我自己实现不了 可以发出来 别人想实现的可以去实现嘛
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 对
<afiredp> uuid是什么啊
<jyf1987> uuid.wiki
<iGoogle> 很久没碰这了。我这都没安装包了
<jyf1987> 这个要什么安装包 就是个zip 你解压以后 三个平台用各自的启动器就可以启动了
<iGoogle> 作弊器横行的游戏，不长久的
<iGoogle> 3平台的。那去win下找雷。雷里面
<jyf1987> 还有作弊器？
<iGoogle> nnnd。。。
<jyf1987> 以前的地址我忘记了
<jyf1987> 你给我以前的地址 我去用迅雷试试
<iGoogle> 很多种作弊器。
<jyf1987> 你给我几个作弊器玩玩
<iGoogle> 用雷，要啥地址。搜索就是
<jyf1987> 这个哪里搜索得到
<myke2> MaskRay: 要图是吧 poj1679
<jyf1987> 他web上的搜索跟 url的那个根本不能比
<afiredp> 是不是 每次 格式化 ext3 后 分区的 uuid 都不同了啊？
<MaskRay> myke2: 算了……
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是那个公式吧
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> myke2: 大致理解题意了，那个公式确实神奇
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 迅雷上就搜到一个 压缩后500多m 感觉有点小
<myke2> MaskRay: 不需要任何公式吧?
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是说判断MST是否唯一
<MaskRay> myke2: 我说的是那道青蛙过河的图，一开始没理解题意
<MaskRay> myke2: 题目中提到有个图，但是找不到带图的题
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 公式
<myke2> MaskRay: 图无所谓
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个公式为什么我还没明白呢
<lemonhall> ×îºó»¹ÊÇ×ßÁËVPN
<^k^> lemonhall:say 最后还是走了VPN in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<myke2> MaskRay: 网上大多数似乎就是举了一个公式的取到的instance
<lemonhall> 好了。。。。。这下起码可以连接GOOGLE和BAIDU了
<lemonhall> VPN万岁。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 同不明白
<Fivesheep> baidu还要vpn?
<Fivesheep> 开什么玩笑...
<lemonhall> 教育网各种抽风。。。。。
<lemonhall> 不是开玩笑
<Fivesheep> ...
<wzlxx> linux下有没有可以把鼠标选定内容接收的软件？
<OT_iux> 选定，然后按鼠标中键？
<MaskRay> xsel?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 多谢，我去看看用法…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我xsel -o后为除了我选中的内容外为啥会有个命令行提示符啊？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 没 \n
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 末尾没 \n
<fennng> wzlxx: 啥意思呀？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这个怎么用的啊？我选中一个东西，然后xsel -o后我选中的内容出来了，但是后面有个shell提示符（还是被选中的提示符）
<wzlxx> fennng: http% 就像前面这样，我选中的是http
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 说明选择区的内容末尾没 \n
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 对…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不对，那样会出现我的提示符所有的内容啊，现在是只有一个%
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • Bentutu ME又崩溃了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327433&p=2287696#p2287696 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 s114623591 — 2011-04-25 11:55
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你是 zsh 吧，我末尾也会出现一个 %
<pocoyo> wzlxx: tr -d "\n"
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯zsh
<imadper> 我用ssh登陆我的服务器的时候,会出现 WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 具体怎么用？我想输出鼠标选中的内容
<imadper> 但是直接用putty就可以登陆
<imadper> 这个要怎么办?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: % xsel 就好了
<fennng> imadper: 只是一个警告而已，影响使用吗？
<lemonhallatvpn> imadper: 直接G不出来？以前设置过证书？
<imadper> fennng: 但是不让我认证了
<imadper> lemonhallatvpn: 没设置过证书,用G做参数?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: %？
<lemonhallatvpn> imadper: 不是GOOGLE不出来你这个问题？以前遇到过，记得是清空一下客户端的证书九好了
<imadper> lemonhallatvpn: 我现在能用putty登陆,也就是说,现在可以去修改know_hosts文件
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 提示符后只写 xsel，默认 -o
<imadper> lemonhallatvpn: 怎么个清空法?
<fennng> imadper: 没遇到过，不懂。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，默认是-o，但是还是有%的问题
<imadper> fennng: 恩~
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那是因为选择区末尾没换行
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那是因为选择区末尾没换行
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那是因为选择区末尾没换行
<fennng> wzlxx: 多选几行看看有啥情况。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: zsh 输出的，并不是 xsel 输出的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，我试试看…
<wzlxx> fennng: 是换行的问题…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，如果是zsh的输出就好办了
<myke2> MaskRay: 1679你是否a
<MaskRay> myke2: 我是 O(NM) 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我有个算法, 交上去wa, 不知道写错还是什么
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我想实现一个屏幕取词，然后输出的小程序，现在有个问题就是如何知道取词有更新了？
<iGoogle> Gtk2::Clipboard 就是监视这的。 wzlxx
<iGoogle> $clip -> signal_connect("owner-change" => \&deal);
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么思路？
<myke2> MaskRay: 等下, 我看见一个数据
<wzlxx> iGoogle: perl库吗？
<inode> lemonhallatvpn: VPN?
<LongJ> ls
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我要弄一个小程序，实现取词，然后把词用notify输出到屏幕…
 * MaskRay 有人记得清 strftime 的那些选项吗
<wzlxx> MaskRay: man下就有了，呵呵
<iGoogle> wzlxx: gtk2的啊。
<iGoogle> MaskRay: man
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 还得用C写？
<jyf1987> sb
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 其实，我这都有现成的，只是pl
<iGoogle> gtk2-perl
<wzlxx> iGoogle: perl就行…
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 代码一看…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: iGoogle: man 后发现选项一堆，所以想知道有没有人记得清楚
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我记不住，呵呵
<MaskRay> iGoogle: wzlxx 是神的教徒，用 Perl 的
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 在github的eexpress下有。clip.pl
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你以前不也用这个的…
<iGoogle> tray上跑的
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我看看去
<iGoogle> MaskRay: man够清楚了啊。还记啥
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是wa, 是这样的, Kruskal
<MaskRay> myke2: 不懂
<MaskRay> myke2: 不懂你的解法
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 没有找到搜clip.pl  eexpres没有内容…
<myke2> MaskRay: 每次扫等权边, 然后图收缩, 然后再扫, 扫的时候遇到多重边就Not Unique
<MaskRay> myke2: 从小到大处理每条边，如果两端已经在同一集合了就 not Unique
<MaskRay> myke2: 这方法有问题
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我说要把自环去掉的, 所以是等权边扫描的
<edison0354> Destine: 为毛不在北外办捏？
<edison0354> lemonhall：大叔好
<Destine> edison0354, 不想你看美女。
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<myke2> MaskRay: 给个例子先, Discuss里面好像没什么数据有ans的
<ofan> å­¦perl.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好，我去吃饭
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我吃完了
<lemonhall> Destine: 美女好
<wzlxx> ofan: 你也要学perl
<wzlxx> ?
<Destine> lemonhall, 我不是。
<ofan> wzlxx: hhaha..准备看看
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我泪流了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<ofan> 学一学
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今天只有8M的更新
<wzlxx> ofan: 感觉看吧…
<lemonhall> Destine: 气质美
<edison0354> lemonhall：那个 lemonhallatvpn是谁？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 你给邮箱
<edison0354> lemonhall：你又没见过悦姐
<lemonhall> edison0354: 也是我，我挂在另外一台机器上的帐号
<iGoogle> 那烂网站，半天没开
<edison0354> lemonhall: TAB的时候好麻烦的……
<edison0354> lemonhall：把那个T下去吧……
<lemonhall> edison0354: Destine 见或不见，你都在那里。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 巧克力MM咋样了？
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我看看gmail能不能上去…
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好，你让带帽子的T掉也行
<fvw> ofan: perl? 麻烦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一般
<edison0354> Destine: 帮T下那个 lemonhallatvpn吧～
<lemonhall> edison0354: 吃饭去
<edison0354> lemonhall: 会自动重新登陆吗……
<iGoogle> https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/clip.pl wzlxx
<fvw> 看到 那么多$就。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 多谢…
<MaskRay> edison0354: 难道不是先补全出 lemonhall?
<edison0354> MaskRay: 自动补不出来冒号啊
<myke2> edison0354: 什么客户端! 扔了
 * microcai 孔子说，争取自己的合法权利是非君子行为。 wo fuck
<iGoogle> fvw: $ @ % 多好的标记。 lol
<edison0354> myke2: ……皮筋……
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 这个代码太牛了
<MaskRay> edison0354: 换个 Client
<edison0354> MaskRay: 不要
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 应该蛮简单的能看懂吧
<hata> ⇧+insert 是对应vim的哪个寄存器？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 提交 patch
<myke2> edison0354: t了pidgin
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 前面一堆一堆的半点看不懂，后面的在看，呵呵
<iGoogle> 一堆的，那是图片数据
<iGoogle> tray的图标
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 汗…我说呢
<hata> 还有，为什么 我用不了vim的 +号寄存器？其他的都可以
<myke2> hata: gvim
<myke2> hata: 或者重新编译vim
<myke2> hata: --with-X=yes
<jyf1987> wtf
<jyf1987> microcai: 孔子死前发的最后一条微薄是 “天下有道则见，无道则隐”
<hata> myke2: 呃，那么⇧+insert的那个寄存器能不能用？对应是哪个寄存器
<myke2> hata: 不懂vim
<jyf1987> myke2: 不懂还给人参数？
<MaskRay> hata: 你什么 distro？
<hata> MaskRay: distro是什么？
 * microcai NVIDIA 发布新驱动咯
<hata> myke2 用gvim的
<iGoogle> hata: 毁灭者
<MaskRay> microcai: ?
<hata> = =
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我不知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: 木有蹄掉啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 装修预算出来了，要4万1
<microcai> MaskRay:  270.43.06
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我草
<microcai> MaskRay:  270.41.06
<imadper> lemonhall: 不多,我家家具4.5w,装修4w,电器4w
<iGoogle> 装修4w。多大的地盘啊。
<iGoogle> 现在没见过这么便宜的吧
<roylez> .
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你人死哪里去了？
<edison0354> lemonhall：我刚准备回复你，你就下线了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 装修啥？
<LongJ> lemonhall: the server of download cjktty is very slowly
<lemonhall> edison0354: 换WIN7了
<edison0354> lemonhall： ……
<lemonhall> LongJ: BU ZHE TENG
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 如果要把内容输出到屏幕，用Dbus这个模块？
<agoolge> 樊建川希望陈光标能将地震救灾中使用过的大型机械留给建川博物馆收藏，“我很小心地问他是否愿意，没想到他很爽快地就答应了”，樊建川说。几个月后，陈光标捐助的救灾机械就运到了建川博物馆。樊建川说，那些机械都是半新的，还可以用，陈光标很慷慨。
<agoolge> 地震救灾的大型机械是陈光标的?
<agoolge> 陈光标是干嘛的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 造人用的房子
<agoolge> lemonhall:) 看到我贴的吗
<agoolge> lemonhall:) 地震救灾的大型机械是陈光标的?
<edison0354> lemonhall：新房子？你不是有房子了？
<agoolge> lemonhall:) 如果不是 陈光标有什么权利留给 博物馆 啊
<agoolge> edison0354:) 他说的是胎盘
<lemonhall> agoolge: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<agoolge> edison0354:) 他说的是女人的肚子
<edison0354> agoolge: ……
<lemonhall> agoolge: 你是blueghost???
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没装修呢。。。。。。
<agoolge> edison0354:) 造人的房子不是女人的肚子是什么
<edison0354> lemonhall：那你们在哪里住？
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 干嘛用 dbus 啊. 你怎么想的
<agoolge> lemonhall:) 开始同居拉
<agoolge> lemonhall:) 动作真快
<jyf1987> lemonhall  你又搞上女网友了？
<wzlxx> agoolge: 你换名了？我想取词，然后输出到屏幕啊…
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这货一定是blue.....
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<agoolge> jyf1987:) 先是英语老师,再是黑丝袜
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 详细点啊
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ..............
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 怎么取词,怎么输出, cli 中输出?
<wzlxx> agoolge: 就是类似strdict的屏幕取词功能…
<jyf1987> lemonhall  你奶奶的 英语老师了还不满足 还要搞什么黑丝 你让英语老师穿黑丝不就行了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我大概已经玩腻了吧
<wzlxx> agoolge: 你是igoogle吗？
<jyf1987> 怎么mm都让这货给玩了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 那个不是用 dbus 的, 是监听剪贴的
<wzlxx> agoolge: 输出的时候
<agoolge> wzlxx:) linux 下,选择就是复制了
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 你在哪输出啊
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你还年轻。。。。。滚床单不是什么值得夸耀的事情。。。。
<wzlxx> 屏幕啊…不是终端…
<wzlxx> agoolge: 你是igoogle吗？
<agoolge> wzlxx:) stardict 是 这样的, 监听  clip , 如果有新复制的内容,或者当 热键 激活时,  则提取,然后翻译,然后显示
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 没有 用到啥子 dbus
<wzlxx> agoolge: 就是啊…我就是这样的…显示用的啥？
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 我是 agoogle, 是 abiNg 的对头
<agoolge> wzlxx:) trayicon 的弹出信息啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall 但是你滚了好多床单嘛 话说你怎么搞上的？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 是。或者Aosd
<agoolge> jyf1987:) 不知道他床单里裹着几个女人
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 怎么让dbus显示在鼠标处？
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 没有用 dbus 啊
<jyf1987> agoolge: 可能是4p 大被同眠
<wzlxx> iGoogle: $bus->Notify("dict", 0, "sunny", '解释', $res, [], { }, -1);这里面的几个参数分别都是什么意思？
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 那就一窗口,你不可以 设置他的 x,y 坐标啊
<wzlxx> agoolge: 我在自己的perl里用dbus
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 干嘛用 dbus
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 干嘛用 dbus
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 干嘛用 dbus
<iGoogle> notify的hint参数定位，只是这些参数，失效，或者一直就不正常。
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 你杀牛用鸡刀啊
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<wzlxx> iGoogle: dbus->notify不能设坐标啊？
<wzlxx> agoolge: 汗…
<agoolge> aBiNg 的死对头
<wzlxx> 上面的那几个参数都是什么意义啊 iGoogle
<iGoogle> man Net::DBus
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 我不知道 你说 用 dbus 是干嘛. 要我的话, 就弄个 无边框 的窗口,设置窗口坐标
<wzlxx> iGoogle: OK
<iGoogle> dfeet看notify的接口。
<iGoogle> d-feet
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 我想不明白你干嘛用 dbus
<wzlxx> agoolge: 怎么弄啊？这里的Dbus不是dbus，是perl的一个模块
<agoolge> ....................
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 不是程序间通讯的那个???
<iGoogle> 是那个啊
<wzlxx> agoolge: 汗…
<cryptopsy> hello
<cryptopsy> can someone help me
<cryptopsy> ni hao
<agoolge> iGoogle:) 干嘛用他呢. 你总的启动一个程序吧. 然后这个程序 监听 clip, 有内容, 这个程序显示无边框 窗口, 不就结了吗
<cryptopsy> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<iGoogle> 罗嗦鬼。。有现成的，就要利用。
<cryptopsy> no utf8
<agoolge> iGoogle:) 想弄一个 守护进程, 用 系统 的 notify 显示信息???
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 木有找到Notify()这个函数…
<iGoogle> 那是 wzlxx 的需要。你问他
<iGoogle> wzlxx: d-feet才看到接口参数
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 你是为了 dbus 而 dbus 的吗
<wzlxx> D-FEET？
<wzlxx> agoolge: 不是
<agoolge> wzlxx:) stardict 忘了, goldendict 的话, 他也没用到 dbus . 没有 在系统 notify 显示信息的方式
<wzlxx> agoolge: 我是为了看差单词，但是我只有一个dictd，所以就想实现strdict的取词效果
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 就一翻译后,显示一无边框 的子窗口,显示在 鼠标下
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 哦, perl 不能显示 窗口 是吗?
<wzlxx> iGoogle: d-feet怎么用？
<wzlxx> agoolge: yeal
<wzlxx> yeah
<wzlxx> agoolge: 这个…
<wzlxx> agoolge: 我刚看了两天的perl
<cheng> debian今天开机没有声音了，以前好好的阿
<cheng> 怎么出俩
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 那 我闭嘴了, 如果是这样,确实只能 借助 系统的 notify 了
<iGoogle> agoolge: 你去看下shutter是啥语言的
<wzlxx> agoolge: 呵呵…自己写的话就多了
<agoolge> shutter??
<wzlxx> iGoogle: d-feet怎么用？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 启动 d-feet
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 详细一点…
<iGoogle> 选一个菜单的啥session。找notify。大概这样
<iGoogle> 我要睡觉呢。@
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 呃，我的awesome里面没有…
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我写好也得睡了，嘎嘎…
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 就差一个notify的位置了
<agoolge> iGoogle:) 不知道, 说说
<agoolge> google 不到
<agoolge> 貌似 字幕有关
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 哦
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 什么是 shutter
<agoolge> aBiNg:) 好, 我是aGoogle
<agoolge> 怎么不回答我了
<if_else> 各位兄台，init 的进程是 1 还是 0,怎么 ps -ef 说/sbin/init 还有 父进程 0 的？谢谢
<happyaron> if_else: 0 叫 idle
<agoolge> if_else:) 我猜 0 是祖宗吧
<happyaron> if_else: idle 是每个CPU核心初始化时的第一个进程。
<if_else> happyaron: 兄台，不是说，init 是始祖吗？
<wzlxx> 1
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 什么是 shutter
<wzlxx> 0是init的爸爸
<wzlxx> agoolge: 不知道啊～
<happyaron> if_else: init是系统其他进程的始祖，但是每个CPU核心在初始化的时候还有个进程，叫idel
<agoolge> wzlxx:) 妈妈呢
<happyaron> idle
<agoolge> iGoogle:) shutter 是什么语言啊, 说一半不说一半的
<happyaron> if_else: 每个cpu核心在启动之初都有一个pid为0名叫idle的进程
<myke2> happyaron: 那kthreadd呢
<agoolge> happyaron:) 每个 cpu核心是什么意思. 针对多核的来说的吗
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 使用wubi无法安装10.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327439&p=2287858#p2287858 我刚刚接触Linux，下了个10.10的64位版本，用wubi安装到一个分区里，重启后提示Cannot mount /dev/sda3 on /isodevice，然后就卡在这里不动了，选择ACPI workround模式安装会黑屏。 我有四个硬盘，先加载的是WD320，剩下三个是ST500、ST160、WD1T，Ubu ...
<happyaron> myke2: 那不了解，似乎是init之后产生的吧？
<myke2> happyaron: parent也是0
<if_else> happyaron: 兄，idle 算是，系统进程吗，还是比较底层的，没有算入系统进程的
<if_else> happyaron: 谢谢，兄台了
<myke2> happyaron: 带着k, 估计和内核有关
<happyaron> agoolge: 你的电脑里有几个核，就有几个idle
<happyaron> myke2: 不清楚，我对内核的了解也是道听途说
<happyaron> if_else: 比较底层，但应该也得算成系统进程的一部分吧
<happyaron> myke2: kded?
<happyaron> lol
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像别人都是用次小生成树做
<agoolge> happyaron:) 哦, 核是是指什么啊, linux 的内核,还是 cpu 的核啊
<myke2> happyaron: 对内核也不太清楚, 也是道听途说的
<mikeandmore> happyaron: linux是这么实现的么？windows应该是
<happyaron> agoolge: cpu
<myke2> happyaron: 应该说是逻辑cpu, 有些技术, 像HT之类.
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，逻辑的
<agoolge> happyaron:) thx. 那 我猜想,以前的 cpu 就没有 多核的概念, 是不是没有 0的. 是不是因为有了多核 cpu ,才加那个的
<agoolge> myke2:) 还有逻辑cpu和物理cpu之分吗
<happyaron> agoolge: 一个核心就一个0，八个核心八个0
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<agoolge> happyaron:) 那以前的cpu 根本 就没有多核心的概念. 怎想到用0来做呢. 那时他们已经预见到会有多核cpu的出现了??
<agoolge> 什么是逻辑cpu,什么是物理cpu
<agoolge> 福建??
<agoolge> ....
<myke2> MaskRay: 有没有不连通的数据?
<MaskRay> myke2: ”经过多次测试(我是用Prim做的), 发现PKU的数据是有问题的. 首先, 数据中存在不连通的图, 并且在原图不连通时既不是输出0(测试过输出0就WA), 也不是输出"Not Unique!". “
<MaskRay> http://www.answeror.com/archives/26504
<myke2> MaskRay: 你写的时候呢?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我在Discuss里面看到有人声称没有不连通的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也用 Prim's algorithm
<myke2> MaskRay: 在不连通的时候呢?
<agoolge> lemonhallatvpn:) 怎么换名字了
<agoolge> lemonhallatvpn:) 画个女人给你看看
<aBiNg> agoolge: 你这破名，小心阿姨捅你PP。
<MaskRay> myke2: 按照我的写法，只考虑和 1 连通的块
<agoolge> aBiNg:)
<wzlxx> 谁用过perl的Gtk::Notify库？
<cheng> debian 突然没有声音了，怎么办阿
<aBiNg> cheng: 怎么个突然法？
<cheng> aBiNg, 昨晚关机，现在开机就没有了
<aBiNg> 能看到声卡么？ cat /proc/asound/cards
<cheng> aBiNg, 我看看哈
<cheng> aBiNg, 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<cheng>                       HDA Intel at 0xf8200000 irq 22
<cheng> aBiNg, 显示这个
<aBiNg> cheng: 你有 DE 么？
<cheng> aBiNg, DE是什么？
<aBiNg> 桌面环境啊。驱动没事，不必大惊。软件配置问题
<iGoogle> wzlxx: .. 是dbus消息。d-feet看函数。你咋还没看。
<cheng> aBiNg, 有阿，gnome
<cheng> aBiNg, 还有个小老鼠的那个
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 不会看，我用了Gtk::Notify这个模块…
<myke2> cheng: alsamixer
<aBiNg> cheng: amixer 看结果
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 那家伙是谁啊。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 捅你 PP 说是要。LOL
<myke2> MaskRay: 代码借对拍下
<iGoogle> 胆子好大。 说说是谁
<iGoogle> 我去掐他
<cheng> aBiNg, 结果好复杂，有点像音量调节的图像
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 呵呵。我哪里知道，自己问
<MaskRay> myke2:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377707/
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 你懒啊。 http://imagebin.org/149997
<wzlxx> iGoogle: haha
<aBiNg> cheng: 那怎么会没声音哦，静音了？
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你这是啥？给你说过了，我这里没有，我看不上，我arch
<cheng> aBiNg, 没有阿，如果是静音，我早就发现了哦
<cheng> aBiNg, 我重启以下试试哈
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 那你折腾。直接notify-send调用算了。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我在网上看到Gtk2::Notify这个模块也可以…
<cheng> aBiNg, 还是不可以啊
<aBiNg> cheng: 谁让重启的哦，侬以为这是 Windows 啊..
<cheng> aBiNg, 嘿嘿，我图像想起万能的重启了
<aBiNg> cheng: 你现在 gnome 的 tray 中的音量或音频设置什么状态？
<ofan> 英儿童上网交友过度 纯洁友情变质
<cheng> aBiNg, 怎么查看呢？
<myke2> 完了, vimpager坏了
<cheng> aBiNg, 就是在中间的阿
<cheng> aBiNg, http://imagebin.org/149999
<cheng> aBiNg, ok 了，谢谢了
<aBiNg> cheng: 没有想法了我... 什么时候你搞出声音来再告诉我为什么吧。:P
<aBiNg> ?
<cheng> aBiNg, 我也不知道怎么就出来了，：）
<cheng> 又出问题了，chrome怎么不能创建应用程序图标呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天怎么不言语了
<cheng> chrome不能创建应用程序图标怎么办呢
<agoolge> wzlxx:) perl 可以调用 gtk 库的???
<agoolge> iGoogle:) shutter 是什么语言啊, 说一半不说一半的
<wzlxx> agoolge: perl-gtk
<iGoogle> agoolge: 你改名，我就告诉你。
<iGoogle> roylez: 今天中暑了？
<blueghost> 好了改了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你到底有什么要求啊
<iGoogle> blueghost: 死家伙。那是一个软件名。自己看源里面的依赖。
<blueghost> 哦
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
<myke2> MaskRay: 一个数组的下标边界打错了
<iGoogle> libgoo-canvas-perl，多好，shutter是唯一使用这库的软件。
<blueghost> :)
<myke2> MaskRay: poj竟然不是RE是WA也蛮奇怪的
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你非得 notify 吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: 呵呵，快弄好了，就是实现stardict的取词翻译功能
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 条条大道通罗马, 你 show 个 messagebox 可以的吗
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 我那脚本里面，deal改2行就可以的啊。
<myke2> MaskRay: 是最后一个变量, 按理来说, 最后一个变量如果边界溢出应该会RE
<wzlxx> iGoogle: lol 正在改…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 弄不了 notify show 个 gtk 信息框
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<iGoogle> 有sexy的模块。支持pango的tooltip显示的。还等你自己写gtk。
<myke2> MaskRay: 全局变量
<wzlxx> iGoogle: $SIG{CHLD} = 'IGNORE';这个是什么信号？
<iGoogle> 这是最简单的，忽略fork的等待的
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果是C, 在int main(void)外面定义了int arr[100]；然后访问arr[200] = 0会发生什么
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我说呢…
<myke2> MaskRay: static int
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 这个呢…$last="";
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有越界检查的，可能访问其他变量了
<iGoogle> 。
<blueghost> wzlxx:) .....
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<iGoogle> 我不记得。这就一赋初始值
<iGoogle> 别啥都问
<iGoogle> @
<myke2> MaskRay: 问题是最后一个变量了
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 今天碰到个你认识到来我们这面试
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我是想看这个有用而已，嘎嘎
<myke2> MaskRay: 应该向下的空间是不允许访问的吧
<zzmfish> myke2, 可能会导致程序崩溃
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 谁啊。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 他让我不要透露 所以我不能说
<MaskRay> iGoogle: static int arr[10]; arr[20]
<MaskRay> iGoogle: static int arr[10]; arr[20] = 1;
<iGoogle> 。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 知道了，多谢了
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 貌似现在的编译器有 越界保护了
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才也很奇怪, 因为运行arr[20]的时候还没有导致Runtime Error, 等到准备输出了, 出现Runtime Error了, 貌似stdout什么被修改了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 好像有时候 这类的,编译时就会出现错误
<myke2> blueghost: 当然不是明显的这样访问
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: 完全不知道布局
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你上次说posix regex sucks 那不suck的是哪家的？
<jyf1987> microcai: 面试如何
<microcai> jyf1987:  问 freeflying
<microcai> jyf1987: 等你的面试通知了
<jyf1987> microcai: freeflying?
<jyf1987> microcai: 等我的？
<MaskRay> microcai: freeflying 面试你的？
<microcai> MaskRay:  freeflying 的 boss
<MaskRay> jyf1987: posix regex 都废
<MaskRay> jyf1987: pcre 比较好
<jyf1987> microcai: freeflying是胖子还收瘦子？ 身高腰围什么的了解么
<jyf1987> MaskRay: pcre库比较大吧
<microcai> jyf1987:  胖子
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 那些发行版默认都装的吧，因为 grep -P 需要
<jyf1987> microcai: 那腰围呢
<jyf1987> MaskRay: vps里的不带
<microcai> jyf1987:  不知道。一般
<jyf1987> busybox带的grep 可不需要
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 不能 grep -P 吗
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 应该是不能
<hata> 请问一下这个acpi 的配置出了什么问题？http://code.bulix.org/z94xb0-79756
<iGoogle> busybox。。 你干嘛不去用tinybox
<jyf1987> 还有tinybox?
<iGoogle> 更假的那，google搞的
<jyf1987> 骗人 跟busybox有嘛关系
<iGoogle> 谁傻谁用busybox
<iGoogle> 一样啊。都是废物啊。 lol
<jyf1987> 我懒得跟你扯 我得好好学习了
<iGoogle> 那你骗 MaskRay，说你用busybox
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 强悍啊，用 busybox
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 哪个不用？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你没做过lfs?
<jyf1987> 就算没做过 小发行版难道没用过？
<jyf1987> tinycore puppy slitaz什么的没用过？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 没用过
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 好吧 你是研究的人 我是折腾的人
<roylez> iGoogle: 没钱
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 太穷了，连个装系统的 u 盘都没，让我怎么折腾
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你太扯淡了吧 u盘怎么买不起
<iGoogle> roylez: ?
<tenzu> roy
<tenzu> roylez: 主席！
<hata> 请问一下这个acpi 的配置出了什么问题？http://code.bulix.org/z94xb0-79756
<roylez> tenzu: ?
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 现在换了 systemd，发行版的差异对我来说只剩下包管理了
<myke2> MaskRay: noi2008 party
<microcai> MaskRay:  good
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得发行版的核心差异就是包管理
<tenzu> roylez: 内牛满面啊，总算完事儿了
<microcai> myke2:  还有每个发行版的 init 都不一样
<MaskRay> myke2: 本来还有那些乱七八糟的启动脚本的，现在这个差异没了
<microcai> MaskRay:  +1
<microcai> myke2: 发行版的核心差异不是包管理
<microcai> myke2:  debian 和 ubuntu 都是 deb 包，一样么？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 文化也不一样吧
<jyf1987> microcai: 一样么
<MaskRay> 发现还有些发行版就是换 de 换 wm 换主题了……
<jyf1987> 其实你们都是扯淡 在win32用户看来 我们都一样 额
<myke2> microcai: 额, 怎么说呢, 我还是不说了......
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 今天还要把 tmux 折腾完，还要折腾 gdb 和 systemd。没时间弄发行版
<flybug> 有人用monaco字体吗？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我不折腾了 最近没时间
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 发行版文化？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 难道没有？
<myke2> MaskRay: gdb怎么折腾
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 还真没有
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 难道会没有？？？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没文化
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 还真不知道
<MaskRay> myke2: 看手册呀，
 * myke2 在我这种win32用户看来, 这写都是浮云
<myke2> MaskRay: 这能折腾的起来么?
<microcai> ^k^ kick myke2
<MaskRay> myke2: 折腾 .gdbinit
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 总有一些不同的习惯阿什么的是你这个用户圈的 好比vim vs emacs
<^k^> microcai, 你到底要问我吗？  ㍦ 
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没有用户圈一说
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 有
<MaskRay> myke2: stl 容器的显示还很废，需要折腾
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 有的发行版的用户就瞧不起用ubuntu的
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 我们不是瞧不起。是不理解
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那不就是一种文化隔阂了
<microcai> jyf1987: 我瞧不起 ubuntu 的 deb 包。 哈哈
<jyf1987> microcai: 你也不是好东西
<jyf1987> 不过我有点想用 gobolinux那种包
<jyf1987> 看来是倾向于苹果了
<iGoogle> 薇菜历来不是。不能说东西啊。
<myke2> MaskRay: 你现在能弄的自己写的BST之类的很形象的显示出来么? gdb
<iGoogle> 掐薇菜
<jyf1987> microcai: 你要不要投我们公司一份简历？
<jyf1987> 算了 还是别投了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 担心2个在一起扯皮？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 不是 我们公司给的薪酬不高
<myke2> MaskRay: 我刚才那题的做法没用次小, 用的是这个我还不太会证明的性质:
<myke2> MaskRay: 设T是最小生成树, 对任意x, 取G中所有<=x的边得到的图G1, 取T中所有<=x的边得到的图T1, G1和T1的传递闭包相等
<basncy> 请问有没有办法让svn使用 system的账户验证？
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该是对的
<microcai> jyf1987:  做什么的 ？ 我不会 python
<jyf1987> microcai: 做基友
<mikeandmore> firefox实在是太耗CPU了
<alvin_rxg> 做基友，还有钱拿
<alvin_rxg> mikeandmore: 猜测是 flash 原因，或者某个页面有太多 js..
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 老机器？
<georgetso> firefox is memory eater
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, chrome
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 扫描版的书看起来也很给力
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在就是无字体的中文pdf比较郁闷了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电纸书
<alvin_rxg> 电脑上编辑下咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么编辑？
<alvin_rxg> acrobat... linux 下我不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 1000多页的书
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 挨个编辑？
<myke2> pdf能编辑?
<microcai> gebjgd:  无字体的 PDF 用 adobe reader 就可以了
<gebjgd> microcai, 电纸书上
<gebjgd> myke2, libreoffice开了pdfimport的可以编辑
<happyaron> iGoogle: busybox可不废物
<iGoogle> 在你没lp的时候，gf当然不是废物。 happyaron lol
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: libreoffice 只能单页编辑……
<iGoogle> 特定时期，必须的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: acrobat 我忘了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么单页编辑？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: libreoffice pfdimporter
<iGoogle> http://jandan.net/2011/04/25/razer_7inch_gaming_pc.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以多页的，但是不能直接保存。需要另存为
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后是不是说所有最小生成树都能通过调整Kruskal对同权边的顺序的扫描得到
<roylez> tenzu: 恭喜恭喜
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<happyaron> iGoogle: 额
<happyaron> tenzu: 过了？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<myke2> g00gle是设置h0sts好还是不设置好
<reiv> <jyf1987> microcai: 你也不是好东西
<reiv> <jyf1987> 不过我有点想用 gobolinux那种包  [15:00]
<reiv> <jyf1987> 看来是倾向于苹果了
<reiv>  
<reiv> ...
<jyf1987> reiv: 有嘛事？
 * reiv 错了...
<reiv> jyf1987: erc出了点问题。。。。
<jyf1987> reiv: 马甲可恶
<roylez> hata: 你先用acpi_listen看看你需要的是什么acpi事件再说
<tenzu> roylez: 呵呵
<tenzu> happyaron: 嗯嗯，过了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 啥过了
<iGoogle> 俄。啥秘密事情。还不说。 tenzu
<iGoogle> hiv检查？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) rsa 登录 多个 网站, 可不可用 同一对 公/私 钥 的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 别问我这些……都不知道的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> happyaron:) 知道吗
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: x200 P8400的CPU
<yudun> 问下大家，为什么我安装好apache2后，局域网不能被访问呢？怎么设置
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我在 sf.net 以及 github 可不可以用 同一对 公/私 钥 来登录的
<myke2> happyaron: ub10.04.2相比ub10.04什么变动?
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 按说不应该，多大内存
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 3G
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 那就更不应该了
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 好热好热的。。。>.<
 * yudun 问下大家，为什么我安装好apache2后，局域网不能被访问呢？怎么设置
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, cpufreq
<blueghost> 谁知道的
<blueghost> 我在 sf.net 以及 github 可不可以用 同一对 公/私 钥 来登录的
<blueghost> 我在 sf.net 以及 github 可不可以用 同一对 公/私 钥 来登录的
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 干啥，已经降到800M了
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 那还这么热？
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, acpi多少度？
<blueghost> 我在 sf.net 以及 github 可不可以用 同一对 公/私 钥 来登录的
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, Thermal 0: ok, 53.8 degrees C
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 嗯56度
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 风扇呼呼的
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 我cpufreq设到powersave也就是41度
<myke2> gebjgd: cpufreq你用哪个档次的?
<myke2> gebjgd: governer
<MaskRay> myke2: 是的
<gebjgd> myke2, powersave
<gebjgd> myke2, 看pps的时候用ondemand
<myke2> gebjgd: 我都一律conservative
<gebjgd> myke2, 有那个档么？
<myke2> gebjgd: 怎会没有
<myke2> gebjgd: modprobe cpufreq_conservative
<blueghost> 没人回答我的问题吗
<gebjgd> myke2, 没用这个。有什么好处？
<myke2> gebjgd: 看内核说明, 似乎比ondemand好
<gebjgd> myke2, 我都很少用ondemand
<myke2> gebjgd: 渐进变化
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 我看看是不是要powersave了。。。。
<myke2> gebjgd: 忘了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 答辩呗，还能有啥
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你一点儿都不关心我
<myke2> gebjgd: 他说适合电池环境
<gebjgd> myke2, 我的电池从来不用
<iGoogle> :P 还不关心，你自己没说嘛
<gebjgd> myke2, 向来插电源powersave
<myke2> gebjgd: 额, 还有, 你如果只用powersave的话不需要cpufreq的吧
<gebjgd> myke2, 不需要么？
<iGoogle> nnnd 又更新adobe-flash
<gebjgd> myke2, 不是只用，是大多数时候用powersave
<myke2> gebjgd: 编译下内核把其他的全部去掉, 默认powersave即可
<myke2> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> myke2, 从来不编译内核
<gebjgd> myke2, 我不蛋疼
<microcai> jyf1987:  >:o
<myke2> gebjgd: 把其他的在/etc/rc.conf给blacklist也可以
<iGoogle> 最猪的就这个了。 happyaron 临时下载adobe-flashplugin。及其可恶。
<gebjgd> myke2, 没必要
<gebjgd> myke2, 省不了什么
<iGoogle> gebjgd: ++
 * iGoogle 反对蛋痛
<gebjgd> myke2, 你还是学生把？
<gebjgd> myke2, 如果你天天跟项目应该不会这么蛋疼
<myke2> gebjgd: 没项目
<myke2> gebjgd: 反正我都是让laptop-mode-tools管理的, 不用cpufreq去手动
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 跟什么项目
<gebjgd> myke2, 似乎好像没装
<myke2> gebjgd: 是你需求多, 什么只powersave什么的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你蛋不痛了？
<gebjgd> myke2, 不是需求。我是受不了风扇的声音
<gebjgd> myke2, amd的最老的双核，那热量不是吹的
<happyaron> iGoogle: 灭了adobe去
<happyaron> myke2: 就是更新了一下软件包
<lemonhallatvpn> 好了
<myke2> happyaron: 那天似乎发现gnome还是去年六月编译的
<happyaron> blueghost: 可以
<blueghost> happyaron:) thx
<happyaron> myke2: 就是修修bug，让你apt-get update的时候少下载点更新。
<myke2> MaskRay: systemd如何?
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 我恢复了
<myke2> happyaron: 这样, 不错
<MaskRay> myke2: 不错
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 弄了半天 QOauth "HMAC(SHA1) is not supported!"
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 他奶奶的
<myke2> MaskRay: 比sysvinit好哪里
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: ...............
<iGoogle> happyaron: 灭了典范？ 不是吧。那py的install搞出来的啊。
<MaskRay> happyaron: ubuntu 现在有 11.0.4.2 这种版本号了？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 灭了adobe，是他的许可证在捣鬼
<happyaron> MaskRay: 10.04.2
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我又不折腾无聊的。每天等游戏玩而已。
<MaskRay> s/0\.4/04/
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有, 是因为10.04是LTS
<happyaron> MaskRay: LTS专属
<iGoogle> happyaron: 额。许可证，必须从那下载？那adobe是该死了。
<iGoogle> 升级内核了
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 那天你说现在noilinux改ub10.04?
<MaskRay> myke2: 问 microcai
<happyaron> iGoogle: 不允许其他vendor提供，必须用户自己下载
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<happyaron> iGoogle: canonical能提供mirror，估计还是因为做了不少公关。
<iGoogle> 。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该是 ubuntu 10.04
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不断献祭同类的行为打动了Yeenoghu...
<myke2> MaskRay: 似乎systemd改动比较大的, 我还是以后尝试了
<MaskRay> loadkeys 要 root，否则还是在 tty 下更方便
<myke2> MaskRay: 你完全脱离X了?
<MaskRay> myke2: ubuntu 10.04
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<blueghost> 我懂 qt4 的, 我碰到一个不大懂 的
<blueghost> qFatal 这个是不是 qt4 处理异常的
<blueghost> 怎么 显示 错误信息,然后程序就退出了
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) qFatal 是不是 qt4 异常处理的. 他会显示错误信息, 但显示完,程序却异常退出了
<ofan> blueghost: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qtglobal.html#qFatal
<ofan> blueghost: If you are using the default message handler this function will abort on Unix systems to create a core dump.
<blueghost> ofan:) 我找到帮助了, 看不懂英文
<ofan> blueghost: 就是默认会终止程序
<blueghost> ofan:) 如果是异常的话,怎么捕捉他, 让他不终止程序
<ofan> blueghost: 我一般靠返回值判断吧
<MaskRay> myke2: noi linux，麻烦的，gnome-terminal 有好多键要改，主题什么的。如果 loadkeys 能用我就不用 X 了
<ofan> blueghost: 不过有个 qInstallMsgHandler() 可以设置一个handler 集中处理这写error
<blueghost> ofan:) 他是异常的话,就必须靠捕捉的啊, 抛出异常,默认就退出程序.
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<ofan> blueghost: 用默认的handler就会推退出程序
<ofan> blueghost: 你c++会用异常?
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦, 我就是想知道如何捕捉异常
<blueghost> ofan:) 会啊.
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 请教 stop: Unknown instance 错误是什么意思，怎么修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327454&p=2288070#p2288070 请教 stop: Unknown instance 错误是什么意思，怎么修复？ 我在UBUNTU 10.1下输入 sudo service networking stop 返回stop: Unknown instance 错误请问是指什么，怎么修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinaboy20 — 2011-04-25 16:00
<ofan> blueghost: 我从来没用过
<lemonhallatvpn> .............
<blueghost> ofan:) 很少用, 不过以前碰到过 需要 处理 除零 的异常
<myke2> MaskRay: 最近遇到ss1证书问题要警觉了
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: FATAL的ERROR
<MaskRay> myke2: 结束后还可以插个 U 用 econet 获取 root 权限用 fbgs 看结果
<ofan> blueghost: 这种错误直接提示用户就好吧
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ?
<blueghost> ofan:) 不是,是 lib 抛出 的异常, 开发者处理的
<knownbad> exception handling?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你有神马卷轴或者杖？
<ofan> blueghost: 奥.
 * knownbad 飞踢 alvin_rxg 后去睡了
<happyaron> myke2: 开ocsp强制验证
<blueghost> ofan:) bcb 的数据库类. 直接返回不了错误信息. 忘了 为什么了,如果出现错误, 就抛出异常
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: whois怎么用的
<happyaron> myke2: 强制验证ssl证书是否过期或吊销
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<happyaron> myke2: 失败则认为证书无效
<gebjgd> 3d肉蒲团
<ofan> ....
<iGoogle> 9519 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1903.682 FPS
<iGoogle> 9521 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1904.077 FPS
<iGoogle> 9521 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1904.168 FPS
<myke2> happyaron: ff能搞么
<happyaron> myke2: 当然
<happyaron> iGoogle: 内存内存
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拔了快递给我
<myke2> happyaron: howto
<iGoogle> . 本本的，512配512的，你不好意思要吧。 lol
<gebjgd> iGoogle, winxp
<gebjgd> iGoogle, winxp?
<happyaron> myke2: 首选项，高级，加密，验证
<iGoogle> 啥。 gebjgd
<happyaron> myke2: 然后自己选吧
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 1g?
<iGoogle> 是啊。咋了
<gebjgd> iGoogle, WINXP?
<iGoogle> 1/3使用，1/3缓冲
<iGoogle> 剩下1/3拔给哈皮
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你才xp
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 我没xp
<iGoogle> 拉
<iGoogle> 2.6.35-29-generic
<myke2> happyaron: 默认选上的?
<myke2> MaskRay: :set guioptions+=T
<iGoogle> http://ent.china.com/ 咋像high网了
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) doxy 确实是个好东西 对于阅读者来说, 源码写 doxy 配置, 是个噩梦. 乱七八糟的
<alvin_rxg> 真失望， 半天了 high网 打不开
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 老婆不让装linux
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 很简单的吧？ 就函数前写一堆你想写的
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 男人当家啊。咋会这样。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 她的本子
<iGoogle> 那你好意思用
<MaskRay> gebjgd: freebsd
<happyaron> MaskRay: 。。。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 没辄啊
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 有的时候要用下win
<happyaron> gebjgd: 装debian/kbsd，这样就不是linux了，但大部分东西还都一样
<myke2> MaskRay: bsd折腾吧?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 简单的没问题, 但我用到了分组,
<gebjgd> happyaron, 她要ps
<myke2> happyaron: kbsd还太弱
<happyaron> gebjgd: 双系统？
<alvin_rxg> o
<happyaron> myke2: 常用软件基本都可以了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 算了把，没用装双系统的毛病
<myke2> happyaron: 我无线网络......
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在注释中也缩进
<happyaron> gebjgd: 攒钱再买一个
<happyaron> myke2: linux或者win7
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我贴给你看
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不买
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如果看源码 会让你晕
<gebjgd> happyaron, 再买就是台式机了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<happyaron> myke2: 想要民用硬件支持好，肯定win7好啊。
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<myke2> happyaron: 是 无线网络 不能用, 上次wiki看到了, 说是一个bug
<myke2> happyaron: 不是什么硬件支持
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://code.bulix.org/cs5pau-79757
<happyaron> = =||
<iGoogle> happyaron: 别劝了。他现在是人材两得。肯定不买机器的。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你写 wiki 么……
<iGoogle> 都霸占了。 :P
<happyaron> iGoogle: 材？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 之前的, 准备独立一个 文件来注释. 这样太乱了
<alvin_rxg> ._.  没必要写那么多的啊，只要简单明了的把意思说清楚就行了。
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 好恶心的注释
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 是啊
<iGoogle> 电脑，财
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 读你文档的人是有基础的。你这样写，就像是给初学者看的
<jiero> 消人钱财，为人消灾。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ...
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 说实话，VS2010写注释很愉快。。。///三个斜杠，自动扩展成注释模板，根据当前入口，出口参数，以及SUMMERY。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但是生成的doxy清晰呢. 分客户端,daemon,以及service,collection,resource的处理
<blueghost> 一层一层的
<blueghost> :)
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 我看你还是磨磨刀，写一个IDE用得宏。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<iGoogle> gebjgd: jiero 暗指你帮人灭青春豆。
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) vs2010 的生成文档的?
<myke2> happyaron: 如果我用proxychains跑ff, 他的addons都proxy吗
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 手工管理你那些****号都让我觉得恶心
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 如果是那样, doxy 也是 很简单啊
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 那时风格啊, 我用///也可以啊
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我想要一朵花那样的可以吗
<gebjgd> blueghost, 难看
<iGoogle> blueghost: doxy那东西，就不要碰的。啥用哦。函数调用关系，si都可分析的
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<myke2> si?
<happyaron> myke2: 当然
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 不是，是IDE的一个小功能。。。三个斜杠就自动扩展成注释用的XML模板了。。。。比较愉快
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 就是帮助 帮助文档拉
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) doxy 也是自动生成文档的啊
<iGoogle> 太详细了，给谁看嘛
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: ........
<blueghost> iGoogle:)
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 你好像没听懂我的意思
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 肯定不是给自己看,自己看,我都晕了
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 我说的是一个编辑器的功能
<gebjgd> blueghost, http://code.bulix.org/uqt9xd-79758
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 哦
<gebjgd> blueghost, 这样才是注释说明
<jiero> gebjgd: 青春豆。。。我没长过，用不上你呃。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么青春痘？
<alvin_rxg> bulix 怎么不指定 字体啊……
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: texmate代码片段那种？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你那样 生成不了doxy文档的啊.而且, 我的乱的是,我针对生成文档 弄了好多结构. 就是我在源码上嵌了一篇帮助文章. 生成文档 好看, 在源码上就乱七八糟了
<myke2> 不加注释也是一种风格
<gebjgd> blueghost, 什么doxy？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不知道你在说什么
<MaskRay> gebjgd: doxygen
<blueghost> 对 doxygen
<gebjgd> MaskRay, 没用过，干嘛用的
<jiero> gebjgd:我都能打错的。算了。只是看iGoogle说的。
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 求教 ubuntu10.10配置nfs问题 arm板子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327459&p=2288112#p2288112 在网上找到教程后 配置不能挂载 出现以下问题 [root@FriendlyARM /]# mount -t nfs -o nolock 192.168.10.104:/home/shy /mnt mount: 192.168.10.104:/home/shy failed, reason given by server: Permission denied mount: nfsmount failed: Bad file descriptor mount: Mounting 192. ...
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 就是注释加上一些 标志, 可以用一个 doxygen 生成一个 文档
<jyf1987> microcai 啥事？
<fvw``> myke2: yes
<myke2> 今天才发现forum.ubuntu.org.cn是U.S.A的ip
<blueghost> gebjgd:) http://delta.affinix.com/docs/qca/index.html  生成后象这样的
<lainme> 一万步了，还不收敛
<MaskRay> gebjgd: 我也没用过 :)
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: 恩，对，稍微高级一些吧，TEXTMATE没用过，它支持扫描当前光标所在下一行的FUNCTIONS或者CLASS么，VS自动生成那些入口出口参数列表，就是填注释就行了
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: 其实我只在gedit里用过类似功能，没这么高级。。。
<myke2> lemonhallatvpn: 不是text, 是tex
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: 好吧。。。要钱的编辑器。。。没用过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: forgetit, 挂了
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: gedit最高级的就是被VALA改造过的那个插件了，代码提示直接支持反射库函数。。。毕竟只是个编辑器。。。。。VS。。。太高级了
<fvw``> gedit 不怎么样哦
<tenzu> 来门嚎升级了？
<lemonhallatvpn> tenzu: 似的，我是来自于那没卡星的战斗力爆棚到100的超级撒野人
<myke2> 前两天推销emacs的人很多 今天怎么推销VS了
<wzlxx> org-mode里如何实现html里的p标签？
<lainme> linux下什么IDE对fortran支持好点，能自动对工程编译，不用手写makefile的？
<happyaron> tenzu: 虚拟机开不了gnome-shell
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: eclipse?
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 看到额吗
<happyaron> tenzu: 你的arch是生存在虚拟机里的吧？
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: 这个可能有些大，我也不会。给别人用，希望尽量简单点
<tenzu> happyaron: 要我试试么？不过我这里只有Openbox
<lainme> anjunta什么的主要都考虑的c/c++/python什么的
<happyaron> tenzu: 你不是要升级gnome3么
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: 那。。。我不知道了，我知道的好用的IDE就是它了。。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 我只是告诉你开不起来gnome-shell
<wzlxx> MaskRay: org-mode里怎么实现p标签？
<tenzu> happyaron: 哦了，前段时间试过了，完败
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不会
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦…
<happyaron> :)
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: Photran是一个基于 Eclipse和CDT的Fortran语言IDE。它包括：语法高亮显示的编辑器。CVS支持。GUI到gdb支持。基于Makefile编译。编译器错误提取。
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: 鱼与熊掌不可兼得，大是大点，好用就成
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: 我去看看:)
<tenzu> happyaron: 我正在把macbook pro里单装arch，不知道显卡驱动行不行
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 苹果不是挺好的吗
<gebjgd> tenzu, 有钱人
<tenzu> roylez: 挺不错，就是不顺手，很多东西想装装不了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 学校的机器
<gebjgd> tenzu, 南洋理工用苹果？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 太不专业了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我只是个土木的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 怎么着也要弄个小霸王级别的啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 小霸王都是EEE那边用的，我不会
<wzlxx> org-mode中文行首不能缩进？？？
<andrew__> 第一次来~~~
<wzlxx> 呼叫使用org-mode兄弟
<fvw``> wzlxx: 刚用 看看
<vic> gmail又被墙了？
<wzlxx> fvw``: org-mode怎么让中文段落之前缩进4字节？
<fvw``> wzlxx: 你教我用还差不多
<wzlxx> fvw``: 汗…
<fvw``> vic: 我还能上哦
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 为啥要缩紧
<vic> fvw``: 郁闷
<fvw``> MaskRay: ...
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 用来写笔记…中文段首能顶格啊？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 通知还没下来吗？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 让我看阳光高考网，那上面是有的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你高中？
<tenzu> 高考？
<myke2> MaskRay: 想看下你的最小费用最大流的代码
<happyaron> MaskRay: 那上面是资格，又不是大学是否录取
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你不要吓我…你才高中？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你也出来了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 啊，我在啃靠刚
 * tenzu 突然觉得自己好老。。。
<happyaron> 考纲
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼 permanent head damage
<myke2> happyaron: 什么录取
<tenzu> happyaron: 挖哈哈哈哈哈～～～～～
<happyaron> myke2: 他保送
<myke2> happyaron: 然后?
<tenzu> happyaron: 我的topic头两个就是damage assessment
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道他是不是必须得有确认函
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯。。。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 学校网站也有
<myke2> happyaron: 保送生是不是有个什么考试的
<myke2> happyaron: 全省的考试?
<MaskRay> happyaron: 似乎 DarkRaven 也是7月才收到什么的
<happyaron> MaskRay: 大学的？
<happyaron> myke2: 不是
<happyaron> edison0354: 你还在准备考研呢，tenzu今天大脑彻底损坏了
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 好晕
<edison0354> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> 永久性的
<edison0354> happyaron: 我今晚继续画减速器，我昨晚画恶心掉了
<tenzu> edison0354: 你考研？
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<happyaron> MaskRay: o
<happyaron> edison0354: phd
 * edison0354 觅食去了
<MaskRay> happyaron: 有问题最多多一起富士康事件了……说笑的
<tenzu> 毛啊，一说考研就跑了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有空吗,帮我找找东西
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: what
<myke2> MaskRay: 翻倒一个题, poj3680
<myke2> MaskRay: 最小费用流的, 不知道难易, 是否裸
<happyaron> MaskRay: ...
<happyaron> MaskRay: 要学哥，两个一等奖都没了也没富士康呢。
<happyaron> tenzu: 哈哈
 * tenzu 表示老小的抗击打能力一流
<MaskRay> myke2: 很难的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我在努力一下
<myke2> MaskRay: 换一个, 找一个裸的
<MaskRay> happyaron: 一年未碰语数英物了……
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我考完竞赛，如果不用计算器就只会四则了。
<tenzu> MaskRay: 光看化学？
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • 请教：安装IE4linux中是不是无须不安装Adobe Flash 9 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327463&p=2288176#p2288176 我已经通过新立得安装Adobe Flash10插件。 Adobe Flash10是不是兼容Adobe Flash9？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 caseychang — 2011-04-25 17:18
<happyaron> MaskRay: 然后不得照样高考
<happyaron> tenzu: 他计算机竞赛都进国家集训队了
<MaskRay> myke2: 2516
<blueghost> 狂晕
<myke2> MaskRay: en, 代码看下
<tenzu> happyaron: 你们都是强人
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在 svn web 找代码好痛苦啊
<tenzu> 我觉得英语还是得看的
<tenzu> 还有数学
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> tenzu:) 得说
<blueghost> tenzu:) 得听
<tenzu> blueghost: 那必须的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 得背
<blueghost> tenzu:) 别离我, 我基本有点错乱了
<tenzu> blueghost: 背部至于，多听多说足矣
<happyaron> tenzu: 语文数学英语物理化学生物我现在都愁啊。
<tenzu> happyaron: 啊，你们还得考生物，这个恶心
<MaskRay> myke2:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377753/
<happyaron> tenzu: 白给分都捡不着，这是生物考试的普遍现象。。。
<reiv> 生物基本是背的...
<blueghost> happyaron:) 貌似 ubuntu 的 qca 包也是不完整的啊
<tenzu> 我讨厌背诵
<lemonhallatvpn> happyaron: 你不是过几天就高考了么？
<myke2> 生物难的不的了
<lemonhallatvpn> happyaron: 怎么还在这里泡
<cece> 优秀的孩子真是让人恨的牙痒痒阿
<blueghost> tenzu:) 要怨就怨你在中国, 在中国不背能怎么办啊. 数学也是背出来的
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知
<vic> 终于上去gmail。。。。类牛满面啊
<MaskRay> 还好上海是选一门
<happyaron> lemonhallatvpn: 发泄压力啊，旁边就是一堆书和卷子
<blueghost> qca 应该支持 hmac(sha1)的, 在 这里 不知道为什么 只支持 random,md5,sha1,keystorelist
<myke2> 物理化学都弱, 选一门也困难啊
<reiv> 生物背好了就不难。其实高考的话，背好了什么都不难。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 你要参加考试的？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 当然，奖都被人抢了嘛。
<reiv> 大学里面的考试，更是需要背了。
<blueghost> reiv:) 对, 中国的孩子都是背傻的
<reiv> happyaron: 加分还在的吧。
<happyaron> reiv: 在哪呀。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 有预录取之类吧
<happyaron> reiv: 都是出分之后，发奖之前打劫的。
<reiv> blueghost: 我大学就是郁闷在这里了。不愿意背。现在想通了....
<happyaron> MaskRay: ^
<myke2> 基因什么的困难
<happyaron> MaskRay: 证书没到我手，分被别人带到头上了。
<reiv> happyaron: 我保送是自己去考的...
<blueghost> happyaron:) 你不是参与了 ubuntu 吗. 按道理来说应该加分的.
<MaskRay> happyaron: 什么叫打劫？
<happyaron> reiv: 现在得有资格才能靠
<happyaron> 考
<myke2> MaskRay: 外地好像复旦都是100'0000取xx的
<happyaron> MaskRay: 卷子批完了，有人花钱把奖买走了。
<reiv> happyaron: 资格都没到手？
<reiv> happyaron: 太黑了.
<MaskRay> happyaron: 黑暗。。。
<happyaron> reiv: 现在资格就是竞赛的一等奖啊，然后奖被人用钱买走了。
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后别人有钱就选上了
<myke2> happyaron: 不是一等奖马上取消保送了么
<happyaron> myke2: 至少我这年还有啊。
<blueghost> 明白了
<MaskRay> myke2: 你下一届都还有
<myke2> happyaron: 保送了就不要参加高考了?
<happyaron> myke2: 啊
<reiv> myke2: 不用高考的。
<blueghost> 美国是不是参加什么社会活动,对上大学有好处的 吗
<blueghost> 美国是不是参加什么社会活动,对上大学有好处的 吗?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我搞不清楚, 听他们说我们即使保送了也要参加.
<happyaron> 第一年我教练不给我，第二年老师倒是想给了，省里又出人使钱
<happyaron> myke2: 那是学校要平均分
<MaskRay> blueghost: 教育部的人可能连 linux 都不知道呢
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<happyaron> myke2: 保送的都报高考，如果不去考不就没分了么
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 美国是不是这样的
<myke2> happyaron: 不是, 也搞不清楚, 反正和前些天CCTV的那个新闻有关
<happyaron> myke2: CCGV从来都没播有用的东西
<myke2> blueghost: U.S.A 中学生教材"浅"
<happyaron> myke2: 你去学他们生物教材去。。。
<lainme> 美国是大学之后疯狂上课吧，特别是博士？
<blueghost> myke2:) 我的意思是, 在美国, 是不是 学生 参加的社会活动 会对上大学有帮助
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 赶紧。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 送出国
<blueghost> myke2:) 象 happyaron 那样 参加 ubuntu 的, 会不会上大学 机会会大 呢
<myke2> happyaron: W = F * s
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:)
<myke2> happyaron: 像我们教材给出定义是恒力做功的
<myke2> happyaron: 但是考学生的时候就什么F在变化什么都出来了
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我是想爬墙呢
<myke2> happyaron: 考题是超越定义的
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 看来中国的的教育是很难改变了
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 你也想办法出去吧.
<yangjia> 嗨 大家好哦
<reiv> myke2: W = integrate(F ds)
<myke2> happyaron: 他们是按照定义的, 难道不是因为他们'浅'的缘故?
<yangjia> 问一下要是想申请一个irc房间的话要怎么操作呢
<blueghost> yangjia:) /msg chanserv help
<happyaron> myke2: 我的意思说，你看他们的生物教材就不浅了
<blueghost> yangjia:) /msg chanserv help
<myke2> happyaron: 生物我不清楚, 但是化学的范围的确比我们广
<happyaron> 化学我没感觉了，他们学出花也不可能有我学的多。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问你个问题
<alvin_rxg> what
<yangjia> register fcctt
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好像我明白了
<myke2> happyaron: 像我这种化学菜鸟就明显感受到了
<reiv> 至少生物和化学需要很广的知识面。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是不对
<reiv> 物理的话还是需要很多技巧
<myke2> reiv: 你刚才写的是积分吗? 我不懂
<lemonhallatvpn> 都是一群什么人啊
<alvin_rxg> ∫
<alvin_rxg> w = ∫ f ds   =.=
 * edison0354 生物和化学多简单啊……
<iGnome> ,
<reiv> myke2: 书上给的是定义，不是算法。真正怎么算老师应该会讲的，多做题目大概也会了解。但这些没有体现到书本上。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: ～～～～～～～
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: ......................
<myke2> happyaron: 你搞化学的?
<yangjia> irc
<iGnome> 书
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 你哥浪人
<roylez> iGnome: .
<happyaron> myke2: 化学竞赛
<roylez> iGnome: 又变身了？
<yangjia> 频道注册好了之后要做什么操作呢
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 你个浪人
<alvin_rxg> ⊍⊍
<lemonhallatvpn> alvin_rxg: 你。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: ～～～～～～～～～～
<reiv> myke2: 所以有层出不穷的辅导书。
<alvin_rxg> ⊎⊎
<wzlxx> org-mode中文行首不能缩进？？？
<alvin_rxg> lemonhallatvpn: 数学符号哦
<lemonhallatvpn> alvin_rxg: .....
<wzlxx> org-mode中文行首不能缩进？？？
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) ....
<lemonhallatvpn> alvin_rxg: 你懂得
 * edison0354 画减速器去喽～
<myke2> reiv: 我认为没有准确的defination就没有后续的计算
<blueghost> yangjia:) 你昵称注册了???
<alvin_rxg> lemonhallatvpn: ⊍ U+228D MULTISET MULTIPLICATION
<lemonhallatvpn> alvin_rxg: 我淫荡
<yangjia> blueghost: 我的昵称还没有注册
<lemonhallatvpn> alvin_rxg: 我检讨
<myke2> happyaron: 我正好有个东西搞不清楚
<blueghost> yangjia:) 忘了, 你看看邮件有没有让你 激活 的. 好像需要好像不需要
<lainme> 二万步终于收敛了
<blueghost> yangjia:) 你昵称没注册怎么注册的了 房间
<reiv> myke2: 那个功的定义没错的。只是不能直接用来计算。
<yangjia> blueghost: 都没有哦让我输邮箱的
<wzlxx> org-mode中文行首不能缩进？？？
<blueghost> yangjia:) 先注册你的昵称.     /msg nickserv help
<blueghost> yangjia:) 先注册你的昵称.     /msg nickserv help
<reiv> myke2: 定义和计算是两码事。
<alvin_rxg> ⊙⊙
<myke2> reiv: 好吧, 我物理差, 听不懂.
<blueghost> yangjia:) 应该要你注册昵称的,要不不知道房间是谁的吧. 然后注册房间, 再看看 /msg chanserv help 关于管理房间的命令. 请 chanserv 到你房间 帮你管理
<myke2> happyaron: CH_3COOH和CH_3CHO发生酯化反应
<blueghost> yangjia:) 或者保护标题什么的
<myke2> blueghost: 没的, 只有高考决定, 一考定的.
<myke2> blueghost: 什么ubuntu的和高考有什么关系
<blueghost> myke2:) 我是说, 听一些人说, 在美国 如果参加了什么社会活动, 义务劳动什么的, 推荐信会好看点. 不知道是不是真的
<myke2> blueghost: 这我不知道, 我没去过
<ofan> blueghost: 必须的啊
<myke2> blueghost: 我去过也不知道
<blueghost> myke2:)
<blueghost> ofan:) 艾不问了,都是假设性的问题
<reiv> myke2: 这么说吧。在恒力F作用下产生一定位移S，那么定义为做了功W。即W=FS。这个就是定义。定义里面没有说不是恒力的时候怎么算W。但是假定短位移ds内，F不变，那么做的功dW = Fds，根据积分的定义，则W = integrate(F ds)
<ofan> blueghost: 去年有个状元不是全被拒了么,社会活动很重要滴
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦, 在中国吗
<myke2> reiv: 什么叫做积分的定义
<ofan> blueghost: 恩 被米国大学拒了
<alvin_rxg> 跟个不知道积分的人讲积分……还有微分呢
<myke2> reiv: 如果我没记错的话, 是说函数f(x)在某段上面的上下Darboux和相等
<ofan> 先讲极限吧..
<reiv> myke2: 就大学里面讲的内容，积分就是就有求和极限。当然还有其他的定义。
<yangjia> blueghost: 好的
<lemonhallatvpn> 博士好多
<reiv> alvin_rxg: 积分的定义应该不牵涉到微分。
<lemonhallatvpn> 微积分都快忘掉了。。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我知道我的问题了, 原来是我 qt4 的开发环境 有两个造成的 找不到 plugin 的缘故. 我在 nokia 下载安装了官方的版本, 而那个 qca 的plugin却安装在 默认的路径
<alvin_rxg> reiv: 计算还是需要的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: o
<ofan> 先讲无穷数列..
<myke2> reiv: 就按照黎曼积分讲吧, 求和极限.
<reiv> myke2: 那个积分的公式老师应该不会讲，但是应该会对学生讲其通俗版本。就像小学的时候讲圆面积公式怎么来的一样。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 讲
<cfy> 黎曼积分....
<cfy> myke2: 数学帝...
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我全忘了
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: google
<myke2> cfy: 明显别人在指导我
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 找本高数看看..
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 用不上。。。。所以算了
<reiv> 前几天还用上了矩阵的SVD。本来还以为一辈子都用不上的。。。
<myke2> reiv: 怎能假定在短距离内不变呢?
<reiv> myke2: 这个假定...
<reiv> myke2: 这个应该是那个公式的适用条件。
<myke2> reiv: 我觉得 先需要解释 何谓 {做变的力F做功}?
<reiv> myke2: 假定F关于S的变化是连续的（也可能是可导的，数学什么的也差不多忘光了）。然后才可以用那个公式的。对于 δ函数之类的求功，应该不能那个公式。
<cfy> reiv: 信号系统会不会啊?
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 不和你的黑丝袜妹聊天了吗
<reiv> myke2: 这个确实是需要定义的。但高中物理应该永不上的吧。就好比面积什么的，也没必要扯到测度上一样。
<reiv> cfy: 很神奇的，大学里面没开这门课。
<blueghost> yangjia:) 注册好了吗
<blueghost> reiv:) 什么课
<cfy> reiv: 呵呵.我们开了...
<blueghost> reiv:) 大学是不是要会商的, 到底会商什么啊
<reiv> cfy: 忘了，是我学的专业没了。这课还是有的。
<cfy> reiv: 嗯,你会不?
<reiv> cfy: 懂一点，但基本可以说是不会。
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 还是不对
<cfy> reiv: 哦.你啥专业呢?我是电子信息工程
 * reiv 去吃晚饭了...
<reiv> cfy: 微电子...
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: (⊙_⊙)
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 没有，她不在线，我这两天得热情一些了。。。。。。。否则就飞了。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 你们学校物理(平时)动量教么
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: 我记得高中学过
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: 都学到角动量了
<myke2> lemonhallatvpn: 全国教的
<myke2> lemonhallatvpn: sh删除了
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: 恩。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: ????删除了？？？什么意思？
<MaskRay> myke2: 教的
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: 现在高中没了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 那还好, 我完全不知道
<myke2> lemonhallatvpn: 上海删除了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我什么题都解不来
<myke2> MaskRay: 当时你们不断考动量吗? 还是就是讲一遍?
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: 悲剧。。。大学物理就悲剧吧
<lemonhallatvpn> MaskRay: 你过几天是要高考？
<MaskRay> myke2: 讲一遍
<myke2> lemonhallatvpn: 他不要高考的
<MaskRay> myke2: 考试很少的
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: ???
<hata__> https://www.zxproxy.com/browse.php?u=f3551e9d687142QnY4aXFLVzFuM1d1b0pSaE16eWZNS1pocTI5bE1VT2xNS0FtWXpBaW9GOGxaUU40WW1OM1kyUzNNS0Fpb0pIZ3B6SXhaUVZocFQ1YQ%3D%3D&b=0&f=norefer
<myke2> lemonhallatvpn: 保送
<lemonhallatvpn> myke2: 米国人？
<MaskRay> lemonhallatvpn: 大学我是等着悲剧了
<lemonhallatvpn> MaskRay: 报送好啊。。。。
<myke2> lemonhallatvpn: 大物是必修课?
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 飞了,还有英语老师呢
<lemonhallatvpn> MaskRay: 进去了以后赶紧转专业。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> MaskRay: 然后目标是投行。。。。
<microcai> MaskRay: 你这么好的人才，别悲剧啊
<MaskRay> lemonhallatvpn: 投行？
<lemonhallatvpn> MaskRay: 能祸害几个是几个。。。学好纯数学或者物理，去投行。。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhallatvpn: 目标投胎，二十年后又是一条好汉
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) ......... 你祸害的还少吗
<lemonhallatvpn> MaskRay: 千万别学计算机。。。。和一些全部学校都有的专业。。进了学校赶紧往哪个学校最好最难学的专业转
 * microcai 投行要的是聪明人，不是会数学的人。
<cfy> MaskRay: 学文吧....然后可以业余高计算机?
<lemonhallatvpn> MaskRay: 转专业是必修啊
<microcai> lemonhallatvpn:  最难学的专业不是最好的专业，而是最没老师的专业
<MaskRay> lemonhallatvpn: microcai: 已经选了 cs 了
<fvw``> cfy: ...
<blueghost> microcai:) 对, 投行是要 有 idea 的人. 不是要解题的人. 成立公司 请一帮中国人 去实现 idea
<microcai> MaskRay:  那就选狙击枪
<microcai> MaskRay:  躲猫猫，躲一个角落用狙击。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 别想那么多了, 留学吧
<MaskRay> microcai: 投胎后选 easy mode 更有用
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个你也知道啊....
<cfy> fvw``: cl学咋样了...
<alvin_rxg> 选 newbie mode
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 投胎 别再走错路了, 又到 了 中国. 中国下一世我觉得有什么改变
<cfy> alvin_rxg: daddy mode咋样?
<ofan> 先开作弊器!!!
<fvw``> cfy: 学emacs中
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 投胎 别再走错路了, 又到 了 中国. 中国下一世我觉得不会有什么改变
<happyaron> myke2: 我才疏学浅，这个咋酯化？还是羟醛缩合？
<MaskRay> ofan: ...
<blueghost> cfy:) mamy mode??
 * microcai newbie mode 就是去中国，让你苦过了去西方极乐世界才觉得幸福
<blueghost> microcai:) easy mode 呢
<ofan> 开god mod!
<myke2> happyaron: 就是 类似 乙醇乙酯 的生成反应, 你们不是这么叫的?
<ofan> debug mode...
<cfy> 谁有程序员2010年的8月的?
<myke2> ofan: 开挂
<microcai> blueghost: 去北韩，不需要脑子，有脑子也用。
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个好
<happyaron> myke2: 酸醇反应才是酯化，酸醛反应咋是酯化？
<blueghost> microcai:) 不对 hard mod 才是去中国, 千辛万苦才去西方极乐世界
<cfy> - -!
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我连字都读不出来
<happyaron> blueghost: 查字典。。。
<ofan> myke2: 开挂 封号....
<blueghost> :)
<fvw``> cfy: 看冰河？
<cfy> MaskRay: 录取了?
<cfy> fvw``: 是啊.你有么?
<fvw``> cfy: n月前看完 已删除
<MaskRay> cfy: 没通知
<fvw``> cfy: 但是 我告诉了你 一定能下到。。。呵呵
<cfy> fvw``: 删除?!!!
<myke2> happyaron: 答案是?
<cfy> fvw``: 是么.怎么搜?
<fvw``> cfy: 看完了 留着干嘛
<sea> help, ubuntu 10.10, menu变英语，要怎么设回中文？
<myke2> sea: System -> ... -> Language ...
<happyaron> myke2: 反应条件？
<sea> 我已在“语言支持”选择中文
<happyaron> myke2: 羟醛缩合要强碱，咋能出乙酸呢。。。
<fvw``> cfy: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2822811/
<happyaron> myke2: 是不是题错了
<fvw``> cfy: 迅雷
<myke2> happyaron: 书没带回家, 考完了扔学校了
<cfy> fvw``: 有没有爱问的帐号?
<fvw``> cfy: 注册一个
<myke2> happyaron: 反正他答案是说CH_3CHO <-> CH_2=CHOH
<fvw``> cfy: 我都是临时注册的
<sea> 我已在“语言支持”选择中文
<happyaron> myke2: 我觉得出题人有想象力
<cfy> fvw``: 嗯.我看看.
<happyaron> myke2: 没碱性醛上咋形成碳负离子
<myke2> happyaron: 题目很复杂的, 题目条件里面就说了=CH-OH结构不稳定, 然后就是那种给一个很复杂的流程图, 当中一个物质都不知道的, 只知道某两个物质同分异构之类的, 还有某个物质是另外一个物质分子量的2倍这种, 然后就要推断, 我根本不会做, 翻了答案之后发现其中某个反应是这东西, 我觉得很离奇的.
<fvw``> happyaron: 晕。
<myke2> happyaron: 会考的指导书上的
<cfy> fvw``: 发现csdn也有.
<happyaron> myke2: 烯醇肯定不稳定啊。
 * chgtg 醛<-->烯醇
<fvw``> cfy: 好
<happyaron> myke2: 让会考去飞吧，那东西你不复习也能A
<myke2> happyaron: 这题唯一一个用这个条件的地方就是这地方.
<sea> ./help
<sea> .h
<sea> .help
<myke2> happyaron: 显然不是
<sea> .ty dongguang
<myke2> happyaron: 我们去年会考很多人都B啊, C啊什么的, 两个A的极少
<happyaron> myke2: 就听老师吓唬你。你初二还是高而？
<happyaron> 高二
<happyaron> myke2: 问题是，有啥用呢
<happyaron> myke2: 除了一张中考卷，前面的考试有啥用呢。
<myke2> happyaron: 未知
<chgtg> happyaron: 你也是化学专业？
<happyaron> myke2: 如果有用你早就知道了
<chgtg> myke2: 有机反应机理都是浮云
<happyaron> chgtg: 我搞化学竞赛的。。。
<chgtg> happyaron: O
<fanzeyi> happyaron: OIer飘过..
<happyaron> fanzeyi: 找 MaskRay 哈哈
<happyaron> fanzeyi: 他OI大牛
<myke2> happyaron: +1
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: Orz......
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: myke2 才是，我老了，搞不动了
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: 弱菜前来膜拜神牛 涨RP..
<myke2> MaskRay: 假.....
<fanzeyi> = =原来都是OI神牛......弱菜不一一膜拜了... 一并拜过..
<myke2> MaskRay 貌似要参加ctsc
<myke2> 不确定
<reiv`> ctsc是什么？
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: Orz...NOIP还没过压力很大啊。。
<cfy> 那我咋办....
<cfy> 我打酱油好了...
<myke2> fanzeyi: NOIP -> *TSC -> NOI -> NOI WC -> CTSC -> 4人
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: 有啥好 orz 的……orz myke2……
 * reiv 浑浑噩噩的工作了4年，到底怎么办呀。。。。
<myke2> 假......
<fanzeyi> myke2: 所以说嘛 俺都高二了..马上高三.
<myke2> fanzeyi: 赶快向别人讨教经验啊
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: 向 myke2 讨教啊，什么题都有自己的想法；我都是看题解的，最近才获得了自己想题的能力
<fanzeyi> myke2:  MaskRay: ...弱菜表示... 今后承蒙二位神牛照顾............
<adam8157> 大家帮忙点下: http://www.cardcmb.com/2011fcsy/index2.php?id=1624
 * edison0354 我也老了
<adam8157> 已经五个人点了, 多谢, 20个就够任务了...
<adam8157> 大家帮忙点下: http://www.cardcmb.com/2011fcsy/index2.php?id=1624
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: 河南的？
<reiv> adam8157: You need to upgrade your Flash Player
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: 嗯.....
<adam8157> reiv: 呵呵
<yangjia> blueghost: 刚才吃饭去了
<yangjia> blueghost: 现在开始 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 点了，速度很慢，打不开
<adam8157> 多谢大家, 嘿嘿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔在不在？
<yangjia> blueghost: nick注册好了
<blueghost> yangjia:) 哦,去 email 下激活
<blueghost> yangjia:) 然后注册房间就好了
<blueghost> myke2:) 让他赶快出国
<yangjia> blueghost: OK
<wzlxx> 谁要org-mode配置？一个很大的问题就是如何给org-mode设置css啊？
<blueghost> wzlxx:) org-mode 是啥东西
<wzlxx> blueghost: emacs里写类似wiki的东西…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 哦, 那我不知道了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 设 css 干嘛呢, wiki 不是有固定 的 css 的吗
<wzlxx> blueghost: org-mode
<wzlxx> 没有…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 怎么会没有呢, 要自己写 css 的???
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 没写过 css, 但我理解不了
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 没写过 wiki, 但我理解不了
<wzlxx> blueghost: 它的css太简单了，就是直接的白色
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 那你就改 css 啊. 和你 啥子 emacs 的 org-mode 没关系吧
<myke2> fanzeyi: 你觉得一个(national)集训队的人强还是(city)队都垂死挣扎的人强?
<blueghost> myke2:) 什么意思
<fanzeyi> myke2: National ..
<adam8157> 大家帮忙点下: http://www.cardcmb.com/2011fcsy/index2.php?id=1624
<myke2> fanzeyi: MaskRay 是前者
<blueghost> adam8157:) 不点
<fanzeyi> myke2: ......好吧 不管怎样都比俺个弱菜强..
<adam8157> 随意啦 呵呵
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你都整org-mode了...真折腾
<myke2> fanzeyi: 所以吧, 听他吹的天花烂坠.
<wzlxx> adam8157: 汗，我就写个笔记就行了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 碰到一个我要 调试 的开发包
<alvin_rxg> ？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 他返回的 错误就一 other
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么错,一盖不知
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<fanzeyi> myke2: 哎呀乃还是别谦虚了= =
<adam8157> wzlxx: 为什么大家都玩笔记啊, 我就没有记笔记的习惯, 记点东西也就是纯文本记个要点
<blueghost> adam8157:) 我只有玩 jj 的习惯
<adam8157> = =
<wzlxx> adam8157: 以前没写过，以后想写…
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没广告的接着看第二部电影。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: evolution
<myke2> fanzeyi: 你问他我说的是否事实?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 让我收邮件???
<fanzeyi> myke2: = =乃们别争了。。反正最后俺是弱菜就对了。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我在看电影……《evolution》
<blueghost> ..... 怎么和那 右键客户端的名字一样,还以为你让我收email 呢
<wzlxx> 居然没人用org-mode
<wzlxx> hjdg;
<wzlxx> 汗…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) css 在你网站那改吧
<wzlxx> blueghost: emacs貌似可以自己设置…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 你想 <div style="..."> 这样改???
<edison0354> lemonhall：大叔呢？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我.用.
<happyaron> openvz和chroot比有啥优势呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 觉得最小代价流写不出
<cfy> fvw``: 原来冰河就是把特性都列了一下啊....
<lemonhall> edison0354: ????
<fvw``> cfy: 无看点
<fvw``> cfy: 期望过高 他最近还翻译了本书
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，大叔现身了
<wzlxx> cfy: 看配置…终于找到用的了
<wzlxx> cfy: 还有，你弄org-mode输出html了CSS了没？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哪个大叔
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你是点点党吗
<edison0354> blueghost: 恩
<blueghost> …………………………………………
<Guest23883> 厄...刚才强制关机了......怎么搞的...
<cfy> edison0354: 北京有个unix聚会啊.
<edison0354> cfy: 我去求虐啊……
<cfy> edison0354: 不要这么说.....
<aBiNg> cfy: LUG 聚会都做啥啊，给没见过世面的讲讲啊
<edison0354> cfy: 额，俺很菜的
<wzlxx> cfy: 你弄org-mode输出html了CSS了没？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不会这些...
<wzlxx> cfy: 看看你的配置，我想简单配置下…
<cfy> aBiNg: 刚才我说啥了没?
<aBiNg> 没有啊呀 cfy
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看着我的私聊了吗
<cfy> aBiNg: 我去过一次.会有人演讲.然后自由交流.有吃的.有wifi
<aBiNg> cfy: 嗯，这个好。自由的
<blueghost> R语言好学吗
 * microcai blueghost  X语言好学么？
<blueghost> R语言有没有从文字中挑取特定单词进行统计的功能
 * microcai 问别人X语言好学不好学，先说2样东西 1) 自己的智商  2) 老师(或者你看的书的作者)的智商
<blueghost> microcai:) ......
<blueghost> microcai:) 好吧，不问好不好学， 我想知道的是
<blueghost> R语言有没有从文字中挑取特定单词进行统计的功能
<cfy> microcai: 直接说好学就醒了.
<cfy> microcai: 直接说好学就行了.
<blueghost> 我想 从 log 中 统计 每个人对着某人说话的次数
<microcai> cfy:   我是完美主义者
<mzgcz> 大家好，有人知道如何写一下简单的shell吗
<ofan> blueghost: 用R写这个??
<blueghost> 例如 blueghost -> lemonhall 12 blueghost -> alvin_rxg 23
<cfy> microcai: 那lisp
<blueghost> microcai -> blueghost 1 microcai -> alvin_rxg 2
<cfy> blueghost: 用我的perl脚本吧,把log->sqlite3,然后你懂的.
<microcai> cfy:  lisp 和 C 比起来差太远了
<blueghost> 象这样的统计 R 语言做不做的了
<cfy> microcai: 所以C不行
<blueghost> cfy:) 哦
<ofan> - -
<microcai> cfy:  LISP 语言现在连个编译器都没有
<blueghost> cfy:) 那还是先要 处理文字
<mzgcz> 像交换机命令行窗口类似
<fvw``> microcai: ..
<fvw``> 现在 的计算机 很强大
<cfy> microcai: - -!
<blueghost> cfy:) 我的目的是 统计一下， 这里的人 是否都喜欢和特定的人说
<cfy> microcai: lisp啥时候没有编译器了.....
<microcai> fvw``: 很快，但不强大。
<cfy> microcai: 你是说perl?!
<cfy> blueghost: 哦.
<microcai> cfy: 在哪里？
<blueghost> 是否都习惯和特定的人 说话。
<fvw``> microcai: 跑lisp 还可以了
<jczhu> 各位各位, 有谁遇到过这样的问题:Transmission下载文件, 显示100%,但是文件夹找不到已下载的文件,连中间文件也找不到?
<cfy> blueghost: 要不要.要的话我给网址.至少你需要抓下来把
<cfy> microcai: sbcl啥的到处都是啊....
<microcai> blueghost:  我喜欢和比我聪明的人说。
<cfy> microcai: scheme的也有.
<microcai> cfy:  .... 那都是方言
<blueghost> microcai:) 统计下来后就分析啊
<microcai> blueghost: 基本上和我说话的都是这里的常客。
<cfy> microcai: common lisp啊.
<mikeandmore> microcai: lisp的编译器最早出现在1970年的maclisp
<cfy> microcai: 哪有lisp......
<microcai> blueghost:  我不鸟的都不是常客
<microcai> mikeandmore: 已经死了
<microcai> cfy: 还是方言，
<mikeandmore> microcai: 对啊，后来标准化了，成了commonlisp了
<cfy> microcai: lisp都是方言....
<microcai> mikeandmore:   还是方言，
<mikeandmore> microcai: 不是方言啊，标准化了。
<blueghost> microcai:) 到底某人是喜欢和聪明人说话， 还是喜欢和特定的人吵架， 还是某人喜欢和相同癖好的人说话，还是老乡之间说话
<cfy> microcai: 方言咋了?都是方言啊.你给个不是方言的lisp
<mikeandmore> cfy: python 哈哈
<microcai> cfy:  对LISP 无爱。
<cfy> microcai: 所以你承认了.
<cfy> microcai: - -!
<blueghost> microcai:) 经过分析， 就考虑这些资料有什么作用
<microcai> cfy:  lisp 只有解释器，没有编译器！
<mikeandmore> microcai: 都有的
<blueghost> microcai:) 看看可以做什么东西
<mikeandmore> microcai: lispworks有JIT，SBCL有是类似v8一类的，上来就编译。
<TuxZZ> 有人嗎?
<fvw``> lispworks è´µ
<mikeandmore> microcai: SBCL也能把编译的dump出来。lispworks甚至能dump成ELF或者PE
<TuxZZ> 我編譯lfs的第五章gcc(第二遍)時出問題了
<microcai> mikeandmore:  lisp 能做什么？！
<microcai> mikeandmore:  古老的糟糕语言。
<TuxZZ> 急需熱心人的幫助
<mzgcz> freeflying:知道交换机的命令行窗口是怎么实现的吗？
<cfy> microcai: 怎么没有....能编译成native code.不是编译器?
<TuxZZ> 詳情見http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=327475
<fvw``> TuxZZ: lfs 了解系算了 就算编译完了 也没用
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<cfy> microcai: 不要和 microcai扯了....
<microcai> cfy: 能 native code 的都是方言
<mikeandmore> microcai: lisp的问题就是，对开发者要求太高了。和现在scala一类的也差不多
<cfy> microcai: lisp无不方言.
<fvw``> microcai: 反了
<cfy> microcai: lisp就是方言.
<mikeandmore> microcai: 对于lisp能干什么，恐怕很多人天天都在用lisp都不知道自己在用
 * cfy 表示不扯了.....时间都花在扯蛋上了....
<mikeandmore> microcai: 比如autocad，emacs等等都有lisp的身影
<microcai> mikeandmore:  对开发者要求高的语言，说明设计者愚笨。不懂得怎样设计语言。
<mzgcz> ^k^:知道交换机命令行窗口是如何实现的吗
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我不觉得haskell的设计者笨
<fvw``> mikeandmore: 给个例子
<mikeandmore> microcai: 相反，我觉得Basic的设计者笨
<^k^> mzgcz, 是的，我知道如何开关的命令行窗口我实现。  ㍫ 
<fvw``> mzgcz: bot
<mikeandmore> fvw``: emacs就是elisp写的啊
<microcai> mikeandmore:  BASIC 设计者很聪明。
<fvw``> mikeandmore
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我对那种garbage不感兴趣了
<microcai> mikeandmore: 设计个难道群人的语言很容易，设计个大众化的语言很难
<fvw``> mikeandmore: auto-cmplete-mode & erc 有点冲突？
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 说下 一般都用在哪了
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • 有关ubuntu使用一段时间后。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327480&p=2288404#p2288404 我的联想笔记本使用ubuntu10.10一段时间后在进入时就只能停留在dos界面，好像是说要登录的意思，输入用户名及密码后，就停留在刚才的界面再也无法操作了！是什么原因？不是一次的问题而是每次装上后不久登录得7 ...
<mikeandmore> microcai: 如果你觉得应该大众化，你应该去用易语言
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 我知道 py 是时刻都在用
<microcai> mikeandmore: 乱下定义
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) lisp 呢
<mikeandmore> blueghost: EDA软件，我听他们EE的做电路设计用lisp的HDL
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 易语言???
<jczhu> fvw``: lfs何解无用?
<microcai> mikeandmore: 易语言哪里容易了？
<mzgcz> ^k^:那具体是使用了哪些相关技术？
<microcai> mikeandmore:  所谓的容易其实只是为了掩盖其糟糕的设计
<^k^> mzgcz, 现在是说一口。  ㍫ 
<ofan> pyside的文档真漂亮!
<fvw``> jczhu: 真的没太大用处 如果你要学习 linux基本构造可以看看 但是实际当系统用纯属蛋疼
<lainme> mzgcz: ^k^是bot
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我说的是大众化
<fvw``> jczhu: 建议用 debian
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 不懂， 我关心的是，像我这样普通的用户 是否也时刻在用 lisp, 还是特定的人群 在时刻用它而不自知
<microcai> mikeandmore:  已语言大众化么？！
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 还有autocad
<mzgcz> laime:哦知道了，其他没有人知道么
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 这个我知道
<microcai> mikeandmore:  易语言大众化么 是个伪命题！
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 我也用过 lisp 编 autocad 的东西
<mikeandmore> microcai: 嗯，政府机构的文秘人员用的很多的
<blueghost> 好像是 autolisp 吧
<fvw``> blueghost: 呵呵
<microcai> mikeandmore:  易语言设计的很糟糕。
<jczhu> fvw``: 为什么选debian好?
<lainme> 文秘用易语言？
<blueghost> fvw``:) 干嘛对我笑
<blueghost> fvw``:) 你一笑 我就晕
<fvw``> jczhu: apt-get ..... all
<microcai> mikeandmore:  除了 C 语言，这个星球的计算机语言都是垃圾。
<mikeandmore> microcai: 对啊，顺便。。。。易语言就是basic的中文版
<fvw``> 无语了
<microcai> mikeandmore: 差远了
<mikeandmore> microcai: C里面光sequence point就搞死你
<jczhu> fvw``: 呵呵
<microcai> mikeandmore: 搞死的是 THQ 和他的学生
<yangjia> blueghost: 弄好了 THX
<blueghost> yangjia:) 不用
<jczhu> 大家都用些什么BT下载软件吖?
<blueghost> yangjia:) 什么房间啊
<microcai> jczhu:  dlmonky
<mikeandmore> microcai: 而且没有closure，封装起来超级不方便
<fvw``> jczhu: 迅雷算不
<yangjia> blueghost: fcctt
<jczhu> 算
<lainme> jczhu: aria2c
<microcai> mikeandmore:  你不用别的语言调用，封装个毛
<yangjia> blueghost: Full Circle杂志的
<jczhu> ml好不?
<microcai> mikeandmore:  C 语言的这个缺点是因为有太多垃圾语言才有的
<microcai> mikeandmore:  尤其是  python
<ofan> microcai: ...
<fvw``> python 没括号的 lisp
<lainme> 被鄙视了。。
<jczhu> 我用自带的Transmission竟然找不到已下载完成的文件
<reiv> python和lisp相差大了。。。
<blueghost> 哦
 * microcai 欢迎和我 PK 语言优劣
<mikeandmore> microcai: 还有GC，这些C都做不到
<lainme> jczhu: 默认应该在下载下面吧
<fvw``> reiv: 那是
<vic> ruby比python跟接近lisp
<blueghost> c语言什么缺点
<microcai> mikeandmore:  GC 是不会写程序的垃圾才需要的。
<fvw``> vic: lua too
<blueghost> microcai:) 你很推崇 c 啊
<jczhu> lainme: 下载那里找不到
<blueghost> gc是啥子东西
<reiv> 人家lisp是万物皆sexp
<mikeandmore> microcai: 如果你说这些都是垃圾，我只能说你没写过超过10000行的复杂度高的，生命周期不规则的程序
<fvw``> blueghost: C缺陷于陷阱
<blueghost> fvw``:) 哦
<fvw``> blueghost: 动漫看多了
<microcai> mikeandmore: 哦，想当然了吧你。
<lainme> jczhu: 首选项里什么的找找设置，记得右键不是能打开目录什么的
<microcai> mikeandmore:  恰恰相反，
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 别这么说啊， 讨论为讨论。 理性点
<microcai> mikeandmore:越是大工程，越不使用 C 语言越是得失败
<vic> 理智讨论 拒绝人身攻击
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我说的是大&&生命周期不规则
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 每个人都有自己喜欢的， 也自然会觉得自己喜欢的最好。
<jczhu> lainme: 我是右键"open folder"
<reiv> 大的项目牵涉的工程上的问题了。好的C程序员不是那么好找的。
<jczhu> lainme: 但找不到
<microcai> mikeandmore:  生命周期不规则的程序本来就是 python 这些垃圾语言的天下。
 * edison0354 北航21号宿舍楼下，一名女生兴冲冲的跑出楼，冲进了男生的怀抱，羞涩地问：今晚去哪？男生一愣，说：还是老地方吧，气氛好。女生继续羞涩的点头，说：那就还是3号楼自习吧。自习吧，自习吧。。。。。好吧，这才是革命的友谊烈火中永生啊！！！！
<lainme> jczhu: .......
<edison0354> lainme: 额，又见MM
<microcai> mikeandmore: 不讨论生命周期不规则的垃圾程序
<mikeandmore> microcai: 那你就是认定生命周期不规则的问题都是垃圾咯？
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 象我， 我坚决拥护 c++ 也没说 microcai 一无是处啊
<blueghost> microcai:) 对吧
<ofan> edison0354: ..............................................
<vic> 我觉的什么语言都是垃圾 只有八卦才是真正的语言
<microcai> blueghost:  :D
<lainme> edison0354: 好好自习
<ofan> edison0354: 榜样啊....
<edison0354> ofan: 你的release party呢？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 那你就是再说：C能写好的程序用C最好，等于没说
<wzssyqa> 围观互喷
<ofan> edison0354: 没人  搞不起来 哈哈
<edison0354> ofan: 囧
 * reiv 围观
 * reiv 最近用scala
 * reiv FP党
<fvw``> 围观互喷
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我都没注意到在喷……
<wzssyqa> ofan: 去黄岛嘛，弄个几十人应该没有问题
<jczhu> 喷
<blueghost> 个人觉得， lisp 有 lisp的好处, py有py的好处，c有c的好处。 在他适合的地方就是宝，在不适合他的地方就是垃圾
<fvw``> blueghost: 太理性
<blueghost> 用c做py做的，就是垃圾
<microcai> blueghost:  关键是 ，  py  , list etc 垃圾语言，适合的地方只有一个
<blueghost> 用py做c 做的就是垃圾
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 对，我也这么认为。但是问题是多样的，因此程序员会一个是绝对不够的
<microcai> blueghost:  那就是发明他的人用来装逼的时候
<reiv> 那是，该用verilog的地方我绝对不用C
<mikeandmore> reiv: 你用不了-_-
<blueghost> microcai:) 但你c语言就不能做脚本不是
<ofan> wzssyqa: 奥?
<microcai> blueghost:  讨论的是编程语言，不是脚本。
<ofan> wzssyqa: 你在黄道?
<microcai> blueghost:  脚本你和别人争论  bash , perl etc 去
<ofan> 岛?
<wzssyqa> microcai: 脚本不是语言吗？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 不要和 microcai乱扯了...
<wzssyqa> ofan: 。。。
<cfy> microcai: 除了C都不是语言.
<ofan> wzssyqa: 是不是啊
<fvw``>  无语
 * microcai 道理是越辩越明白
<wzssyqa> cfy: 他今天心情不好，在找虐呢吧？
<blueghost> microcai:) 你用 c 做了个 基本的客户端， 但想用一种不那么麻烦的语言来简单扩展一下功能， 不就可以用 lisp,py了吗
<vic> 除了10二进制全部时语言
<fvw``> 明白
 * microcai  不要害怕辩论
<vic> 都是对二进制的封装
<cfy> microcai: 除了汇编,别的都不是语言.
<blueghost> microcai:) 象 autolisp 对于autocad， lisp 对于 emacs 那样
<mikeandmore> vic: 我觉得你这个说法不太严格，需要更多证明
<cfy> microcai: 什么时候C是语言了?
<cfy> 不是数据么?
<ofan> mikeandmore: 你的辩论没啥说服力...
<microcai> blueghost: 写支持扩展这种代码本身的时候，都可以顺便用 C 语言实现了
<blueghost> microcai:) 象basic 用于 ms office 的道理不是一样的吗
<fvw``> cfy: lisp来说是
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你来吧. 我做作业去..
<cfy> fvw``: 都是数据.
<blueghost> microcai:) 象 lua 用于 awesome 那样吗
<cfy> 世界上本无语言.
<fvw``> cfy: 多大 还要作业
<blueghost> microcai:) 我的意思是，这些 脚本语言，多用在 这些地方。
<cfy> fvw``: 在大也有作业啊....
<cfy> fvw``: 再大也有作业啊....
<microcai> blueghost:  讨论的不是脚本语言。
<vic> mikeandmore: 那怎么说？难道还有语言不是转换成二进制的？
<fvw``> cfy: 不读书 就没作业
<cfy> fvw``: 嗯.还在读书.
<blueghost> microcai:) 底层，大的都是 c或c++这类完成的
<mikeandmore> vic: 不知，我也没想法。非图灵完整的呢？@.@
<wzssyqa> microcai: 你是不是一会也要把静态语言排除？
<blueghost> microcai:) 但lisp这类的，他的位置就在那啊。
<wzssyqa> 动态。。。
 * microcai 不要和我讨论脚本语言。谢谢。 C pk 的是和 C 一样编译型语言
<isoft> 在哪儿查看 我的系统默认字符编码呢
<vic> mikeandmore: 好吧，那就换成转换成电位高低
<wzssyqa> microcai: 脚本语言不能编译吗？
<blueghost> microcai:) 用 lisp 来直接实现 autocad ，那 lisp 就是个垃圾
<ofan> microcai: haskell?AST?
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那jit之类的玩意呢？
<cfy> microcai: C不是解释执行的么?
<microcai> wzssyqa:  不是能编译的就不是脚本。
<microcai> wzssyqa: 要看设计者的意图
<mikeandmore> vic: 不一定啊，你图灵机是否是极限计算能力这个命题不太好说是对是错的吧
<blueghost> microcai:) 那些你说的 垃圾 语言他的作用和目的基本就是这个啊
<isoft> etc/environment,下面只有path，没有编码方式？
<vic> microcai: 觉的你把自己绕进去了  先是说py lisp 垃圾 赶不上c  现在又说不跟非编译型语言比较
<blueghost> microcai:) 我可没见过直接用lisp,python直接编写的大型软件
<blueghost> 都是作为大型软件的扩展部份
 * microcai 少来，  python 不是标榜自己不是脚本语言么
<reiv> 我觉得C主要是用于和硬件的接口，和OS的接口，其他部分都可以用其他语言替代。
 * microcai 这才有 PK 的必要
<wzssyqa> vic: 而且这个年头，编译语言和解释语言没有明确界限
<g_> 有人吗
 * microcai 看设计者的说法，不是看有没有编译器
<cfy> g_: 在打仗呢.
<^k^> g_, ....  ㍫ 
<ofan> v8都会编译js了
<mikeandmore> wzssyqa: 有code generation的叫编译语言
<blueghost> microcai:) 那你告诉我 有什么程序是直接用 python 写的，没有 引用任何 c 库的
 * microcai lisp 设计起来也不是脚本。虽然现在都当脚本用了。 
<g_> 我要问问题啊
<touparx> g_< 看右边，那么长一条，人肯定有的
<lainme> blueghost: sagemath....需要效率的时候用C和编译型python
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那C还是从B衍生来的，B还是传统解释语言呢
<wzssyqa> g_: 直接问
<microcai> wzssyqa:  问  K&R 去 . C 是编译的还是脚本
<g_> 论坛发贴发不了 看视频优酷都很好
<g_> 怎么回事啊
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那B肯定是解释语言吧
<microcai> wzssyqa:  问  K&R 去 . C 是编译的还是脚本
<microcai> wzssyqa: 不考虑消失的语言。
<blueghost> 艾，我不插嘴了，本想压一压火，连自己也掺进去了
<Kandu> cfy: 今晚星星好多啊
<wzssyqa> microcai: C是b衍生来的，所以不能只考虑最初的设计者
<cfy> blueghost: 不要乱扯了......陪儿子玩去把:)
<cfy> Kandu: 好久不见啊..
<cfy> Kandu: 杭州真热....
<blueghost> cfy:)
<microcai> wzssyqa: 谁告诉你 C 是 B 衍生来的? 是 THQ 这个混球吧？
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 呵呵，我觉得都说的很明白了。C能写好的程序C好而已么。
<xiaotoy> 大家觉得现在嵌入式怎么样？
<g_> #!/bin/bash
<g_> PATH=/usr/local/ADS2008/bin:$PATH
<wzssyqa> microcai: 而且好像是有个C语法的解释语言
<g_> HPEESOF_DIR=/usr/local/ADS2008
<g_> WORKADS=/home/works/ADS2008
<g_> AGILEESOFD_LICENSE_FILE=/usr/local/ADS2008/licenses/license.lic
<g_> export PATH
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 剩下的问题，他认为是垃圾。我认为是问题。完了
<^k^> g_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<mikeandmore> wzssyqa: 叫ch
<microcai> wzssyqa:  问  K&R 去 . C 是编译的还是脚本
<microcai> mikeandmore:  wzssyqa:  问  K&R 去 . C 是编译的还是脚本
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 好吧
<blueghost> g_贴代码
<g_> 上面那个
<blueghost> g_:) /topic 看主题，有地方让你 贴的，然后在这里说一下，去哪看
<microcai> g_:  想办法 kick ^K^ 就可以了
<wzssyqa> microcai: 不要老是重复一句话，容易被人当成胡搅蛮缠
<blueghost> g_:) /topic 看主题，有地方让你 贴的，然后在这里说一下，去哪看
<microcai> wzssyqa: 你不听啊，我只好一再重复
<g_> -q #ubuntu-cn g_!*@
 * Yuking 无聊中
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 今晚怎么还来，还没解决吗。 不多睡一回？
<microcai> Yuking: 假冒 Yuking
<wzssyqa> g_: 代码贴到  http://code.bulix.org
 * blueghost 是个体贴的男人
<Yuking> 微菜
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 晚上是休息时间啊
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 走了
<roylez_> Yuking: 无聊是不？flash中文输入有办法吗？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 昨晚不是通宵吗，不去补一下觉觉？
<microcai> Yuking:  你是不是 Yuking ? 一定不是。我刚刚给你发了个加密邮件。说，内容是什么
<Yuking> microcai, ……
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 还好了，后来没什么事了
<microcai> Yuking: 你说不出来就是假冒的
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<Yuking> 说不出来，你都是加密的了，我咋知道嘛
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你看起来很好吃
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你这样真Yuking会崩溃的。。。
<blueghost> 打到冒牌货
<microcai> mikeandmore: 嘻嘻。
<edison0354> roylez_: flash的输入应该找csslayer吧……
 * vic 无聊啊，什么都不想干
<edison0354> microcai: 我对你无语了……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对哪个女人你都是这样的吗
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 我搞了半天发现还是输入不能-_-|||
<Yuking> microcai, 我是真 的哈
<roylez_> edison0354: 我不懂，我只找我认得的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我看你 牙就酸
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 本来就不能啊
<Yuking> 在参加计算机培训，正在听老师讲turboC
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 以前的xsunpinyin+某flashplayer是能的-_-不过那个年代，我还在用32位
<blueghost> edison0354:) 什么输入不能
<blueghost> Yuking:) 还有 turboC???
<mikeandmore> Yuking: 我们大一和大四专业课也在用
<vic> Yuking: 你跟老师说，老师你说错了。。。哈哈
<blueghost> Yuking:) 应该都 落后于现在的标准了吧
<adam8157> microcai: 鱼王有时候会冒泡的, 据说是真的
<Yuking> 职称计算机培训
<wzssyqa> Yuking: 不是连二级都换成vc了吗？
<Yuking> 不知道
<lemonhall> Yuking: .............
<mikeandmore> wzssyqa: 我靠，你们对这个这么了解啊
<Yuking> 反正是无聊
<lemonhall> Yuking: 教你C。。。。。
<lemonhall> Yuking: 有些搞笑。。。。
<wzssyqa> mikeandmore: 周围一帮人考那玩意
<wzssyqa> mikeandmore: 还很神秘的说
<mikeandmore> wzssyqa: orz
<afiredp1> 我  吧现在系统那个 tar 备份 恢复到另外一个盘上 说uuid 不对了 怎么办?
<blueghost> Yuking:) turbo C++ 连 template 还不支持呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么搞笑了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你这么不看 C 吗
<lemonhall> Aimerl_: 你看起来很好吃。。。。。。
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa 考什么？？
<edison0354> blueghost: fcitx不能输flash啊
<Yuking> blueghost, 就是，所以我根本不会template
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 二级C
<Aimerl_> lemonhall: 好吃？
 * wzssyqa 打倒C++
<lemonhall> Aimerl_: 你看起来好像很好吃
<edison0354> Yuking: 我晕，教你C……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 为什么呢
<mikeandmore> wzssyqa: C++很萌的。。。
<vic> wzssyqa: 啊，学校现在风大不，挺怀念那一年两季风，从春刮到冬了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 输 flash 怎么呢
<jyf1987> 教我c
<edison0354> blueghost: 看阿荣那篇输入法文章去
<wzssyqa> vic: 你哪里的？
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 为什么呢
<Aimerl_> Ｃ还要教啊？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 没给地址怎么看
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 因为我学不会
<Yuking> 现在老师正在辛苦地给大家讲如何用TC2
<edison0354> blueghost: Google……
<lemonhall> Yuking: 哈哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> edison0354:) ........
<lemonhall> Yuking: 相当搞笑
<vic> wzssyqa: 辽工大吗！！
<wzssyqa> vic: 对啊
<microcai> Yuking:  快改名吧，假冒不好。
<Yuking> 不过还真是难为大家了，TC2连鼠标都不支持，你说大家怎么受得了啊
<wzssyqa> vic: 还是会刮的，确切说是没停过
<vic> wzssyqa: 偶也是啊。。。所以怀念那风呢
<chgtg> wzssyqa: 辽工大，阜新的那个？
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 怎么学不会呢。就是什么都是对象就对了
<chgtg> vic: 你也是？
<vic> wzssyqa: 要不怎么说一年两季风 从春刮到冬
<Yuking> microcai, …………
<vic> chgtg: you too？
<wzssyqa> chgtg: 对头，挖炭那个
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 啥，你是在说C++?
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: C很简单的啦，慢慢来就会了
<xiaotoy> 没鼠标 , 很正常啊.
<blueghost> Yuking:) C 还要教啊
<chgtg> vic: wzssyqa 我家乡
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 对啊
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 我也这么认为，我是说学不会C++
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 没那么简单的啊
<wzssyqa> chgtg: 哦，回来玩不？
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 还有什么
<vic> chgtg: 那算第二老乡啊
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 老爸和儿子？？
<mikeandmore> blueghost: template + GP
<Yuking> blueghost, 要啊，我以前都没意识到sizeof是运算符，只知道它是sizeof
 * vic C++ 没学会。。。所以打倒！！
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 泛型???
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: C++和Ｃ＃都差不多的，
<microcai> Yuking: 我以前认为是函数
<chgtg> wzssyqa: 暑假会回去的
<chgtg> vic: 你现在还在那里？
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: 只是加了个对象罢了
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 看到那写类什么的就晕了
<vic> chgtg: 毕业了。。。
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) template 不也是 对象吗
<Yuking> microcai, 我知道它不是函数，但不知道它是啥东西
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 还有各种C++的bug.....-_- C++是一门能够提高工作进度但是超级复杂的语言，慎用
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 不行太复杂鸟
<vic> chgtg: 正在挖炭呢
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: 你那是不理解，类就是类嘛
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 老爸和儿子 不也是 对象吗
<mikeandmore> blueghost: template不是对象。type
<microcai> blueghost: 用 C++ 还不如用 java
<chgtg> vic: 我离开家快20年了
<alvin_rxg> java...
 * microcai C++是带 java 的 C
<chgtg> vic: 不是在那里读的大学
<wzssyqa> chgtg: 老前辈鸟？
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 好吧 ，要这么细分的话， class 和 object 可以吗
<mikeandmore> microcai: 全是OOP的最讨厌了
<wxg> 我受打击了
<chgtg> wzssyqa: 呵呵
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 不是啊，template是个type
<wxg> (19时55分15秒) 心动女生: 你什么机子呢？
<wxg> (19时55分21秒) 心动女生: QQ装不得  YY装不得
<wxg> (19时55分25秒) 心动女生: 是电脑吗晕
<lemonhall> Aimerl_: 你看起来好像很好吃，电影。。。。。适合小孩子看
<vic> wzssyqa: 貌似快毕业了把
<edison0354> wxg: ……
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) .....
<wzssyqa> vic: 嗯，年底
<microcai> wxg 别灰心
<Aimerl_> lemonhall: 晕倒
<alvin_rxg> YY 是啥
<wzssyqa> vic: 你啥时候毕业的？
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 于是问题就超级复杂了。。。比C/Java什马的恶心多了
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: YY语音
<vic> wzssyqa: 08
<microcai> wxg 你说，你见过航母上装 QQ 的 ？
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: prefer skype
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 类模板，模板类
<myke2> alvin_rxg: skype当心
<edison0354> lemonhall：要我推荐适合小孩看的吗？
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 还有function啊
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 当毛心？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 那个是聊天室那种的语音
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 前些天劫持
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 这样说行了吧， 要 详细说模板类，和类模板吗
<microcai> wxg 别灰心
<alvin_rxg> myke2: ?
<microcai> wxg 你说，你见过航母上装 QQ 的 ？
<Aimerl_> ＹＹ是什么东西？
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 还有嵌套啊。。。。我写过一个读书报告的，证明了c++ template和SKI算子等效
<vic> wzssyqa: 汗。。一晃都快3年了。。。。。。一事无成啊
<alvin_rxg> 同问，两个脚丫子是什么东西
<Yuking> KAO，你说他们为什么不弄个turboc3呢？那个至少还支持鼠标
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 网易的语音聊天的
<wxg> microcai:呵呵
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 嵌套模板啊
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 1997年有人证明出来了c++ template和图灵机等效
<wzssyqa> vic: 在哪挖炭呢？
<wxg> 和win下音频真难哦
<microcai> Yuking:  因为他们不会。
<alvin_rxg> wxg: skype 不错的
<vic> wzssyqa: 抚顺
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 于是就有停机问题出现了。。。。。恶心吧
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: windows下的吗
<Yuking> 幸好偶当年就是用turboc2来学习C的
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 嗯，那帮游戏狂用的多
<edison0354> Yuking: ……
<chgtg> vic: 抚顺龙凤煤矿？
<edison0354> Yuking: 你现在是爪机？
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 如果你有爱，我觉得C++也godel的那个RE也是等价的-,-反正从3个方面都说明他是完整的。。。。
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: 没用过
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) policy 和 trait 呢
<vic> Yuking: 上学的时候学c++ 后来用turbo c 2
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 我也没用过
<mikeandmore> blueghost: 嗯嗯，所以我说template是type么。。。
<Yuking> edison0354, 我现在在看旁边这个美女调试一条语句的程序呢
<vic> Yuking: 写图形学 设计 。。。。。nnd
<vic> chgtg: 早黄了
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 但我说的是 c++ 是什么啊。 c++的基本思想是什么
<chgtg> vic: O
<wzssyqa> Yuking: 一条？怎么调试？
<blueghost> 就一对象
<Aimerl_> blueghost: Ｃ＋＋就是面向对象嘛
<mikeandmore> blueghost: c++要是有单一的一个基本思想就不是c++了
<Yuking> 没有花括号，printf也写错了
<edison0354> Yuking: 话说你都大神级别的了，还去参加那培训干啥？
<wzssyqa> blueghost: C++的基本思想就是把上帝也晕死
<microcai> edison0354:  那个不是 Yuking
<blueghost> 不论怎么泛型 ，生成后的就是不同的对象。
<Yuking> wzssyqa, 我也支持你这个观点哈
<wzssyqa> Yuking: 好机会哦，C语言门重演了
<mikeandmore> wzssyqa: 支持
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 重口哥……
<blueghost> 继承也是一对象继承另一对象
<blueghost> 连动作也看成一对象
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 美女？咋就重口了？
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: 哪有你们说的那么夸张的，
 * microcai 现在的人学不会C 都是THQ的错。 听说 Google 只用 C++,  害怕用 C, 原来 Google 也是个垃圾
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: Ｃ就原理来说也难不到哪里去
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 连门都出来了……
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 嗯，写成C兼容的就没有那么夸张了
<blueghost> 连 type 也看成一对象
<vic> c++ 我只会c那一部分。。。。。
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: 以前写驱动都是用Ｃ的，很好用的
<myke2> Aimerl_: linux驱动?
<Aimerl_> myke2: 是啊
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 你在说什么？我一直是C的拥趸啊
<wzssyqa> Aimerl_: 反对的是C++
 * microcai Good , C 拥趸出现了
<myke2> Aimerl_: 你用c++写linux驱动恐怕linus看了很生气
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不走门，难道走窗户
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你听谁说google只用c++的
<microcai> myke2: 不是生气的问题
 * reiv 工作一直用C
<Aimerl_> wzssyqa: 呵呵，其实就多了个类啦，其他也没什么啦
<yangjia> 问问大家怎么设置chanserv自动给我戴帽子啊，房间是我创建的
<myke2> microcai: ?
<wzssyqa> microcai: 只是在比较C和C++的时候，是C的拥趸
<microcai> mikeandmore:  自己去看看 google 的东西，哪个不是用 C++的
<mikeandmore> microcai: 那就一定是只用了？
<microcai> yangjia:  recover
<wzssyqa> yangjia: /msg chanserv help
<Aimerl_> microcai: 现在都Ｃ＃了呢
<microcai> yangjia:  /msg chanserv  recover #你的房间
<microcai> mikeandmore: 是。用 C 的都被开除了
<mikeandmore> microcai: google确实大面积的用了C++但是都是with cautious ....
 * reiv 不用C#
<reiv> google自己不用go的吗？
<mikeandmore> microcai: google有基础架构的，也搞C的。。。
<microcai> mikeandmore:  他再 with cautious 都不能改变他用了 C++的事实
<ofan> 刀乃特...
<myke2> C#是m$的?
<microcai> mikeandmore:  那是 Linus  写的C
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你应该回去用K&R C
<Aimerl_> mikeandmore: google用了太多的嵌入
<microcai> mikeandmore:  一边去。
<reiv> C的代码也可以说是C++的代码的（基本没有问题）。
<microcai> reiv:  差远了
 * wzssyqa 完全不明白为什么要把一个语言整那么复杂
<mikeandmore> microcai: 难道不是么？C++的一个小subset和只用C对工程没啥影响
<ofan> reiv: 有些不一样,C++的类型检查更多
<microcai> reiv:  BASIC 代码也可以说是易语言代码，基本没有问题。
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你要是有爱，可以写个转换器
<blueghost> template < typename T > class a; template < int > class a { public: typedef typename TYPE long; } ;     typedef typename a < int >::TYPE var;
<xiaotoy> .....
<blueghost> var 的类型 就是 long
<ofan> 还有些类型转换不是默认的
<mikeandmore> microcai: 如果你真的绝对排斥C++，就不该用C99
<microcai> mikeandmore: 转换的了代码，转换不了设计
<myke2> ofan: C需要类型转换吗?
<blueghost> 类型也看作对象
<ofan> myke2: 你说哪个C?
<microcai> mikeandmore:  C99 和 c++有毛关系
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我都说了是subset了。C++那套设计没人敢用
<myke2> ofan: C99
<mikeandmore> microcai: 自己看标准。//注释，bool, complex
<mikeandmore> microcai: 还有on the fly
<ofan> myke2: 恩
<microcai> mikeandmore:  这东西早几十年就有了， c99 标准化了罢了
<mikeandmore> microcai: 这东西确实是从C++来的
<microcai> mikeandmore:  那为何不是把全部的c++都拿来呢？
<myke2> mikeandmore: C99造成和C++的冲突比拿来的多
<microcai> mikeandmore:  说明 C++ 还是有问题
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 怎么没人敢用了
<mikeandmore> microcai: 对啊，所以用subset么
<Aimerl_> C++的问题多了
<mikeandmore> microcai: 乃用过C++写过多少行代码？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 有什么问题
<microcai> mikeandmore: 不多，十几万吧。后来就改用 C 了
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你一个人？我不信，开源否？质量如何？test coverage多少？
 * wzssyqa 求问，C++相比更高级的可以编译的语言有什么优势？
<Aimerl_> blueghost: C++类描述上有不少问题的，很多是影响运行效率的
<microcai> mikeandmore:  部分开源了。很多都是在我被小偷偷去的老电脑上。可惜死了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 举个例子啊
<mikeandmore> Aimerl_: C++问题太多了，但是不阻止我们用小部分
<blueghost> Aimerl_:) 主要是哪些 问题
<mikeandmore> microcai: 开源的拿出来，剩下的我就当你吹牛好了
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 现在手头可没资料
<blueghost> Aimerl_:) 哦， 我可都是用的 c++
<Aimerl_> mikeandmore: 我们能用的只是很少的一部分
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不过不是 纯 的
<microcai> mikeandmore:  自己 google 去
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 我知道他的在哪，挺好找的
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 就他名字就是
<microcai> blueghost:  那些都是我用 C 之后的作品
<blueghost> mikeandmore:) 挺多的呢
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 我老公上次就和我说，他在做一个什么嵌入程序的时候，不停的出错
<microcai> blueghost:  用 C++的时候，我还不知道 Linux 在哪里呢。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我没做过嵌入式 的
<reiv> 据说现在做嵌入式的用C++的挺多的。
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 他去问了几个国外做同类产品的，说是Ｃ＋＋自身的问题
<zhenbeiju55> test
<zhenbeiju55> hellp
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍬ 
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦， 我用c++的时候， 还是win32呢
<mikeandmore> microcai: 你的github上只有三个项目是C++的。netserver有将近100行
<lemonhall> .......................
<microcai> mikeandmore: 那个不是我的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 应该是 附了太多 虚拟表 的缘故吧。 底层的不大清楚
<lemonhall> C/C++之夜？？？？？？？
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我搜microcai只找到这个了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 吵架之夜
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 具体我不知道了，我只知道他做了很多层表
<lemonhall> blueghost: 今晚我很甜蜜啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 果然还是有巧克力的好
<edison0354> Aimerl：竟然又是个MM……
<edison0354> lemonhall^
<snoop_fy> blueghost: 看了半天，也没看明白
<microcai> mikeandmore:  哦。我用 C++的时候还不知道 Linux  呢。那个时候只知道 win32 和 麒麟
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 后面列表经常会跳错
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 滚 回去你的 蜜罐里
<alvin_rxg> mikeandmore: 你找的是对的，他就那个四眼男
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 什么错误啊。
 * reiv quit
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 好像是寻址错误
<blueghost> 我用的c++最不爽的是抽象函数的问题
<microcai> mikeandmore: 开源是接触 Linux  后的事情。哪有那么多代码啊。 用 win32 的时候怎么会有把代码上传的想法
<mikeandmore> microcai: 。。。。。。。那你比我晚好多年啊。我知道麒麟第一个版本出来的时候，我在天天用C++ K NOIP那些题....
<lemonhall> 今晚是雄性动物之夜。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦， 是 c++ 本身的问题吗？
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 指不过去，应该是支持跨层面寻址的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 她什么都懂
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 嗯，他问过一些同行，说是C++本身的问题，在这方面有缺乏
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 一个 base 指针 指不了 孙子 类对象
<blueghost> ？
 * microcai C++ 再用下去要毁掉 IT....
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 一个 base 指针 指不了 孙子，曾曾孙子 类对象？
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 不是指针啦
<mikeandmore> microcai: 我觉得，相比之下THQ毁掉IT的可能性更大
<hv54> 有没有gmail聊天的firefox插件？？就像chatzilla那样子的？？
 * microcai 一个 C++ 相当于十个唐浩强
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 具体我也说不上来，我只知道是个跨层面多列表的寻址，没有成功
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦， 曾曾孙子的类 用不了祖祖父中的函数？
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<wzssyqa> microcai: 都已经快30年了，也没毁了
<microcai> hv54: 进 gmail 本来就能聊天
<mikeandmore> microcai: 现在大家都理智很多了。乱用C++公司少很多了。基本都是用C++当个语法糖。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不懂术语，交流起来很困难啊
<wzssyqa> microcai: 在喷人之前，先搞对名字
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一只霸王龙和一只水生的蛇颈龙。。。谈恋爱了
<hv54> microcai: 时常断线
 * adam8157 去聊滴夜晚
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ... 搞对名字就太看得起 THQ 了
<microcai> hv54:  用 pidgin 就可了
<lemonhall> 喂喂，你们都忘记了可爱的PASCAL嘛。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 当年差点儿灭掉C的家伙啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你会被骂垃圾的
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 那个后记么？就是你看上去很好吃那个？
<wzssyqa> lemonhall 还有 fortran 的嘛
<Aimerl_> lemonhall: 还有人用PASCAL吗
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: 恩恩。。。好萌的片子
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: pascal灭不了C。。。。
<hv54> microcai: 哦，我试试
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看， 被骂了不是?
<microcai> Aimerl_:  还有人在用 PASCAL++ , 也就是 delphi
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 我一直反对pascal，太保守了。。。
<Aimerl_> lemonhall: 我学数据结构的时候用的材料还是pascal版本的呢
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: 那是因为你年纪太小。。当年真得有人做这种辩论呢。C刚出来的时候吧。。估计是
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我还是去弄我的 c++ 吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 被骂的一无是处
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: xD
<xwx> 有人没有啊？？
<edison0354> lemonhall：你去看dog days，那里的小兵才叫萌……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..................
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 坚持自己的， 让别人说去吧
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 嗯，那个年代固然是保守的年代。。。。连goto都大惊小怪的。。。。
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 还不如玩应用呢，玩玩ＳＤＫ什么的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你看起好像很美味~~~
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我一只玩应用啊
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<chgtg> gebjgd: 你也泡#latex呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是14寸屏幕的大小适合眼睛
<gebjgd> chgtg, 用
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我玩 qt4 的。 我觉得 技术固然重要， 想法才是重点
<Aimerl_> blueghost: ＳＤＫ之类的比语言好玩多了
<edison0354> gebjgd: +10086
<edison0354> gebjgd: 而且要16：9
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 其实我不管什么的， 用的上手就好。 我已经用 qt4 上手了，就不想其他的了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我打开了一周没碰过的2004年老本子。舒服
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这视觉比例
<Aimerl_> blueghost: qt4好玩不，曾经想去玩的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我已经用上了C#了。。。其他语言都觉得没啥了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我现在又不是玩语言
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 容易上手。
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 什么时候我也去看看
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 真说有多好的效率，见仁见智。
<lemonhall> blueghost: C#好啊。。。。。。。
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 听说那东西还不错的。。。。可是我觉得和C++一样，太庞大了。
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: 其实不是C#好，是VS好啊。。。。。
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: 太好用了。。。。傻瓜的我。。用来混饭吃的东西
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 不就是个IDE么-_-
<Aimerl_> lemonhall: 当然是objective-C好啦，哈哈哈
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我觉得那只是手段，编出来的东西好玩才是真的。 曾经想用 gtk， 但学的太郁闷了。 后来才转qt4的， 那个容易上手， 帮助很好
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 代码补全补全，帮你refact一类的。。。快感不够强烈-w-
<if_else> 各位兄台，悲剧了，我 git reset --hard 代码没了。怎么恢复啊阿
<microcai> if_else:  没的。
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: OH YEAH。。你看起来好像也很美味~~~
<cfy> if_else: 没有备份么...
<Aimerl_> blueghost: xcode非常强大，
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你干嘛呢
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: -_-这是续集么
<edison0354> Aimerl：+10086
<microcai> Aimerl_:  没了 gcc 还比不上 vim
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你加个毛啊。。。。你又不编码。。。。。
<if_else> cfy: 没有，我只提交过一次，算是初始化吧
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我只贪图好上手， 上手后就习惯了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦耶～
<mikeandmore> Aimerl_: XCode啊，用过。。。好难用T.T和eclipse/VS差远了啊
<Aimerl_> microcai: 两回事嘛，
<if_else> 不会吧！我还有好些文件在里面啊阿
<xiaotoy`> 习惯了你就觉得好用了.
<Aimerl_> mikeandmore: 其实还好了，习惯就行了，也是面向对象的
<microcai> if_else:   你是没提交的代码用了 git reset ， 还是提交后，git rest  了？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 再说我又没mac，我用啥子 xcode
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 黑苹果。。。。。。。
<if_else> microcai: 兄，没有提交的！
<Aimerl_> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 垃圾。还不能升级
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 学下 qt4， 象你这样聪明 的， 基本就一看就懂
<microcai> if_else: 恩，找个比较高点的地方条下去
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 这个你得听听 edison0354的话。。听说可以升级
<edison0354> Aimerl：黑苹果握爪
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 有空我去看看
<mikeandmore> Aimerl_: momo我当年是上软工的时候要写iphone的。。。用的学校的mac。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 好的
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 切，我用的是真苹果
<edison0354> Aimerl_: ……
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 有钱淫
<cfy> if_else: 你貌似难了...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 被鄙视了吧
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 错了，是有钱MM
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人家是人妻。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我的项目弄好了，给你看看。别笑我哦
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 还好了，5Ｋ块
<cfy> edison0354: 用win不?
<cfy> 求和买迅雷会员.
<edison0354> lemonhall：我要desire HD!!!
<gebjgd> 人妻
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 什么项目 啊
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<edison0354> cfy: 不用买，借就行了……
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 我也要
<if_else> microcai: 兄，我的那些代码，第一次 add 进入缓存，还没提交来。
<edison0354> cfy: 我在WIN下画减速器呢……
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 要啥？
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 要人妻？
<cfy> edison0354: 你有没?
<edison0354> cfy: 无
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求批发人妻。。。。
<mikeandmore> edison0354: desire hd
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.
<microcai> if_else:  git fsck --lost-found 碰运气去吧
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 求D HD啊！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求便宜出D HD
<gebjgd> edison0354, 我正在下载3d玉蒲团
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 求种
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 是不是Ｇ7啊
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 一个基于atompub 发布协议的，离线内容管理器， 将网络内容抓取到本机中，在本机中 管理(新增，删除，修改)。在适当的时候 同时在服务器更新。 基于 atomPub 协议，因此协议是个可扩展的，所以可以依据特定的服务编写客户端，例如 google 的系列 服务，blogger, google 日历，财经数据 等
<zhenbeiju55> ...
<edison0354> Aimerl_: G7的升级版
<ofan> Mozilla加入Node.js项目
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 现在在弄 google 的 oauth 认证
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你还不一起学习瞎
<lemonhall> ofan: 是官方加入？
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 等我看看
<lemonhall> ofan: 貌似不是吧
<edison0354> gebjgd: 听说很恶心……
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥官方
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 看晕过去了
<if_else> microcai: 兄，提示说有些，blob 还有类似提交的代码，文件没有恢复啊阿阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 是MOZILAA官方加入NODE.JS
<lemonhall> ?
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 很简单的啊， 就一离线内容管理。
<lemonhall> ofan: 求新闻链接
<ofan> lemonhall: http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/14686900/l/0Ldevelopers0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A40C250C0A9192470Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<microcai> if_else:  ... 把提示的 blob 拿来看看
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 嗯 ，后面看懂了
<microcai> if_else: 不就知道了
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 我好像看到过类似的
<if_else> microcai: 兄台，怎么看啊阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: D HD呢？
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个项目我看懂啊很多node.js的主要开发者都加了关注的。。。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 不过引用的协议不一样
<lemonhall> ofan: 但是真不晓得是MOZILLA官方感兴趣了
<ofan> lemonhall: 今天的新闻
<microcai> if_else:  ... ...
<microcai> if_else:  我不知道啊 ....
<microcai> if_else: 买个教训吧。代码大不了重写
<microcai> if_else: 有什么的啊！
<ofan> lemonhall: 这个是原文 http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20055420-264.html
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 有 这类的， 但我是 基于 atomPub 的， 现有几个服务器可以通用。 wordpress(需要设置), google 的许多 应用
<cfy`> microcai: 那是损坏吧.他这种故意的.能行么..
<cfy`> edison0354: 发现现在也挺快...
<if_else> microcai: 哥啊阿，我心痛啊阿
<cfy`> if_else: 没有github之类的么.....
<microcai> if_else:  心疼你还 reset !
<blueghost> Aimerl:) google 的用的多
<blueghost> Aimerl:) http://code.google.com/apis/gdata/docs/directory.html
<blueghost> Aimerl:) http://code.google.com/intl/zh-CN/apis/gdata/
<cfy`> if_else: 文件恢复试试?
<if_else> cfy`: 兄，不是还没来得急往 github 上方吗？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不过有些是只读的
<cfy`> if_else: 你写了多少啊?那看来你没写多少吧
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 做code??
<edison0354> cfy`: 啥？
<lemonhall> ofan: I heartily disagree. JavaScript is terribly designed; its creators thought "Hey, functional languages are cool! Prototype-based languages are cool! We are familiar with Java! Let's create something that has those cool features with a syntax that wasn't designed for them!", and thus JavaScript was born. Of course, the huge incompatibilities between different browsers (and the horrible DOM) didn't make the situation any better.
<cfy`> edison0354: 现在满速中.不用会员
 * microcai javascript 是救星啊！
 * microcai javascript 非常好
<edison0354> cfy`: 哦，我刚刚用离线是2M+/s
 * microcai javascript + C 才是未来程序开发的方向
<blueghost> lemonhall:) Google Project Hosting Issue Tracker API 这个也可以用 gdata 呢。 我有点想 转 google 的 host 了
<fillayu> hey, babies
<if_else> cfy`: 我把，我的一些文本也也放到这个目录了。我用 git add . 添加的！OH GOD！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我在看看 可否 凑成一个 本地管理 的google project host 的东西
<ofan> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你继续折腾。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求D HD啊
<neolkb> 好几没来了
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 凑一个本地管理的host???
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求你妹
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 泪梦猴
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 看完了？
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 好名字
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 没有，晚上和老婆一起看
<Aimerl_> blueghost: google我记得有自己的协议的
<lemonhall> gebjgd: OH,YEAH...然后滚床单。。。。。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不是，凑一个在本地管理 google 的host。
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 不滚，直接模仿
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 求滚床单
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊，就是基于 atompub 的自己扩展
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 噢，你就做这个啊
<lemonhall> gebjgd: \(^o^)/
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我这边就是 处理扩展就行
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: \(^o^)/
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊
<edison0354> lemonhall：你除了滚床单还知道啥……
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 他有没有开发工具的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚饭店的床单。。。
<yangjia> blueghost: 还是不明白自动戴帽子是怎么设定的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚酒店的床单
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚宿舍的床单
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚草地
<NoIE> edison0354: lemonhall: 刚看玩校园乌托邦，请推荐一部新的动画片，谢谢。
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 或者说平台之类的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 他有。 但我要做不单针对他的。而且貌似他提供的 api 主要是 web
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你看起来好像很好吃。。。刚看完
<Aimerl_> blueghost: google嘛，肯定是web，
 * Yuking ^^^^
<edison0354> NoIE: 别听他扯……
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我自己还有一个 类似 cms的，还可以 支持wordpress 的。 而且他提供的，可用于本地的是 java，我用的是 qt4，工具也不适合我
<edison0354> NoIE: 你看完结番还新番？治愈还是肉番还是热血还是后宫？
<NoIE> edison0354: 我该看什么？
<edison0354> NoIE: 就是问你看未完结的不……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你就是个教坏小孩子的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<NoIE> edison0354: 看。
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 我不太懂这个东西，回头我去看看
<edison0354> NoIE: 治愈还是肉番还是热血还是后宫？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 就是说我需要一个不单支持 google 的应用，还要支持其他的 例如wordpress的，还有可能会发展基于atomPub服务端的。而且 我习惯的是 qt4，所以这些因素，我自己实现了一个
<NoIE> edison0354: 热血以外的另外三个选项。
<edison0354> NoIE: 和我一样……
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<edison0354> NoIE: 天降之物两季，吸血鬼与十字架两季，B型H系一季
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 不过，一般有自己的协议的话，制作第三方支持的服务端应该不存在技术问题
<edison0354> NoIE: 够你看一阵了应该……
<edison0354> NoIE: infinite stratos
<NoIE> edison0354: 天降之物。。。好色。。。
<NoIE> edison0354: 谢谢了。
<zhenbeiju55> 今天用手机登录了facebook 爽啊
<edison0354> NoIE: 零之使魔3季，侵略乌贼娘
<lemonhall> edison0354: .................
<edison0354> NoIE: 天降很好看的！一点都不肉
<linusp> 乌贼娘好阿～～
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........................
<edison0354> NoIE: 这个是僵尸吗？
<Aimerl_> facebook??
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你相当宅
<Aimerl_> zhenbeiju55: 是用ＶＰＮ吗
<edison0354> NoIE: 额，很多很多的啊……钉宫四萌先补全去吧……
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你指的第三方支持的服务端指的是什么。 我说的是服务端是 不同于 google 的 自己的服务端。 例如自己开发 的基于atomPub协议的 cms 服务，或自己开发的基于atomPub的其他服务
<NoIE> edison0354: 零之使魔总是被删。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……………………………………
<edison0354> NoIE: 我当时是在优酷看完的，前几天下下来DVD收藏了
<NoIE> edison0354: 看露蒂的玩具了吗？
<edison0354> NoIE: 不看
<NoIE> edison0354: ？
<edison0354> NoIE: 4月要看的太多了，而且我对钉宫不是很感冒
<blueghost> NoIE: .......
<edison0354> NoIE: 看青之驱魔师吧！！！！
<edison0354> NoIE: dog days极品啊！
<Yuking> 太无聊了
<zhenbeiju55> Aimerl, 恩
<edison0354> Yuking: 调戏旁边的MM吧……
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 实际上是一样的，你只是开发了自己的协议，再使用第三方的工具开发服务
<edison0354> Yuking: 实在没事干的话给fcitx加flash支持吧……
<yangjia> happyaron: 现在试试，取消Invite only了
<Yuking> edison0354, ……
<houge_langley> 最近更换成mint，感觉很清爽，也没有那种土黄色的感觉了，开机音乐也听不错的
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 只要这个协议是基于通用语言的，理论上都是可以做到的
<houge_langley> yangjia:  是的，我登陆也是需要邀请。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦， 协议不是自己的， atomPub 是标准协议。 应用最多是在基础上扩展而已。
<edison0354> Yuking: 额，你是yuking不……
<Yuking> 这些培训老师也够辛苦的
<Yuking> 是
<microcai> edison0354: 诶，我都说了不是
<Yuking> 名字不是写着了嘛
<happyaron> yangjia: 能进去了，但不能说话
 * edison0354 继续画减速器……
<edison0354> NoIE: 你慢慢看吧……
<microcai> edison0354: Yuking 都都研究生去了， 哪有功夫在这里
<Aimerl_> blueghost: ,我明白了，你就是用了atompub提供了一个协议支持
<yangjia> houge_langley: 稍等
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pps上的整编特工不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 推荐
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在看 pro7..
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 然后再此基础上扩展了服务，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有什么片子？
<Yuking> microcai, 我没有读研究生，没那个水平，汗
<alvin_rxg> per anhalter durch die galaxis
<blueghost> Aimerl:)  对， 正因为如此，我的程序才可以在wordpress和google 应用之间在一定程度上的通用。 特别的地方是处理 扩展的部份
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 科幻？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 草。不早说
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 应该是行得通的，没什么特别不兼容的地方。
<microcai> Yuking: 死一边去，冒牌货
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: teletext 149
<Yuking> microcai, ……
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊， 就算不进行扩展，也可以进行处理， 基本结构是通用的。就是打开的内容有时无法读，就像用文本编辑来打开一个bin文件那样
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊， 就算不进行扩展，也可以进行处理， 基本结构是通用的。就是打开的内容有时无法读，就像用文本编辑来打开一个图片文件那样
 * edison0354 AUTOCAD傲娇了……
<Yuking> 培训老师天天给大家讲那么弱智的内容，唉……真是辛苦
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 但基本处理，象新增删除还是可以。
<pocoyo> Yuking: ...
<if_else> microcai: 兄，在 .git/lost-find 找回一些文件，不过文件名都没了，类似 提交的版本号，好长啊阿
<if_else> microcai: 兄，文件名，还能恢复吗？谢谢
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 主要还是考虑扩展的应用，还是需要一点创意的
<microcai> if_else: 可以吧，你看看
<Guest12653> if_else: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5473/undoing-a-git-reset-hard-head1
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 协议不应该是问题，就好比一个注册格式一样，这不是问题
<Guest12653> if_else: 你有没有google过啊.
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 就像在本地中弄一个文件系统 映射 到服务器， 打开不同应用有不同的程序（文本编辑，图像编辑，日历程序）
 * microcai Yuking:  我曾经给你发过一个邮件。是什么？ 不知道就是冒牌货
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, avermedia的linux驱动无法编译
<Yuking> 觉得C中的逗号表达式真是BT
<afiredp1> fstab 和 grub.cfg钟的 uuid 不对了 有什么命令可以 自动 改成对的吗
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 这个只要导入正确的列表就ＯＫ了啦，不会是什么大问题的，
<Yuking> microcai, 真是忘记了哈
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<if_else> Guest12653: 兄，我不知怎么描述这个文题，恢复--》，恢复
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 纠结阿
<Guest12653> if_else: recover from git reset hard
<Guest12653> if_else: 我是这么搜索的.
 * microcai Yuking:  好了， 又发了一封。回答内容是什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看看官方的说法咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没官方说法
<adam8157> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不会吧，应该有论坛啥的讨论的
<Yuking> microcai, 哦，我看看
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊， 不过 针对 已有的 google 应用，单在处理数据方面，没什么创新的， google有详尽的文档，照葫芦画瓢。 创新可能就是如何 将这些数据如何 在gui 处理而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还论坛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 梦呢
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郁闷郁闷郁闷
<Yuking> microcai, 蒙我，你发哪个号了
<microcai> Yuking:  少来，你压根就不是 Yuking
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我先去 弄 qoauth。 一个 开发包，要调试才知道 出什么问题真是痛苦啊， 这个库，连一个详尽的错误提示都没有
<microcai> Yuking: 你都不是 Yuking，自然收不到了
<if_else> Guest12653: 兄台，你给的链接针对的是提交的文件，我没有提交，只是暂存了而已，谢谢！
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 很正常的啦，google自己也在做这个东西呢，看看chrome，很多应用也是在原有的基础上加了数据端的应用而已，然后大大咧咧的做的ＡＰＩ，放在市场上供下载
<Guest12653> if_else: 哦....
 * Yuking 无语中
<Guest12653> Yuking: 你让 microcai证明是 microcai先XD
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊。 不过我是 桌面程序控
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 也就是因为这样，google的应用开发成本非常低
<blueghost> 不想 做基于 浏览器的插件
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 其实是一样的，不管是插件还是桌面应用，
<Yuking> 终于结束了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不知道是否桌面是否最终沉沦啊
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 要看什么桌面的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 但我觉得基于浏览器的太恶心。
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 不可能的 至少PC现阶段不可能消失
<Yuking> 下课，走人，88 microcai
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 我曾经预言gnome会死亡
<blueghost> drovencrazy:) 希望
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<xiaotoy`> ...
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 因为我不喜欢，哈哈哈
 * microcai 冒牌货终于走了
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 最近在看计算机网络 20年没有任何突破性发展 顶多就是光纤多了几条
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ... 怎么没有！！！ WIFI 不是 ? BATMAN 不是 ？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) drovencrazy 我不想一切都在浏览器完成。 而且走为全都是浏览器的。 当初我就是不想 让自己 和 周围所有人一样用 windows，所以才用 linux 的
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 所以我最希望 的就是回到代码时代，
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 其实你就是那种所谓的单机控
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我希望 维持 现在这样， 多种多样的 东西。 不想 越来越趋同 了
<drovencrazy> blueghost, wifi也是基于宽带技术的 只是小范围延伸
<gebjgd> blueghost, 很多人买电脑的时候自动都带了win
<microcai-D> microcai-D:
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没有啥选择权的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 也不算是吧。 我就是不想 大家都一样
<drovencrazy> blueghost, 就像现在有限宽带依旧是ethernet 而且很够用
<Aimerl_> gebjgd: WIN马上就要死了，哈哈哈
<drovencrazy> Aimerl, 这 说笑吧
<gebjgd> Aimerl_, 乔布斯到是快死了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你用 黑苹果，我用ubuntu， gebjgd 用 arch， lemonhallatvpn 用黑丝袜。 大家 都有所不同 多好啊
<gebjgd> Aimerl_, 你们的教主快鸽屁了
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 接下来的时代是定制系统的时代，绝对是
 * drovencrazy 老乔速度死了算了  我用了一年ios 越用越恶心
<blueghost> 所有都用浏览器了，就 不好玩了。 红色漂亮， 但全是红色了就难受
<gebjgd> drovencrazy, 你就不该买苹果的东西
 * edison0354 BS drovencrazy
<adam8157> drovencrazy: 为什么要诅咒别人...
<drovencrazy> Aimerl, 那依旧是基于本地硬件  的
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 浏览器系统不会长久的
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不是诅咒。老乔确实是快不行了
 * edison0354 long live 教主
<drovencrazy> adam8157, 因为我觉得iphone那种硬件不能多任务是一件很恶心的事情
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我也希望是这样。
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 那是肯定的，不过系统绝对会进入定制时代
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 所以说不懂别瞎说……
<ofan> 乔布斯又不是只做了ios
<drovencrazy> Aimerl, 钱啊  我们伤不起啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 弄个 cli 的 手机系统
 * edison0354 iOS很早很早以前就支持multi-task了
<adam8157> drovencrazy: 别拿生命开玩笑, 不管是谁, 他的生命都很重要
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 和解？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 打电话也 输命令， 多好玩
<drovencrazy> edison0354, backgrouder?
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 那个是多任务的，只是他协议没开放罢了
<blueghost> $ phone to alvin_rxg
<Aimerl_> blueghost: 这就是我希望 的
<zhanshime> 呵呵,哪里都不缺果粉和果黑
 * ofan 乔布斯又不是只做了ios,iphone..
<drovencrazy> adam8157, 我向你致以歉意  太激进了 。。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 支持的
<adam8157> drovencrazy: 一个操作系统, 不可能不支持多任务...硬件没限制的
 * edison0354 我是果粉我自豪，哦耶～
<void1> emerge怎么样重新安装一个包？
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 恩  那你挂个q看看？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 白眼
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 这个和挂Ｑ没关系的
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 穷淫，买不起
<drovencrazy> adam8157, 敢问你用过I系的东西么？
<Houge-Langley> 大家能看见我吗?
<blueghost> $ addresslist
 * adam8157 超级喜欢苹果, 但是太封闭, 所以不买...
 * edison0354 扣扣不能后台是麻花疼的问题，不是教主的问题，所以说不知道别瞎说
<drovencrazy> Aimerl, 那怎么叫做多任务？
 * edison0354 是SB麻花疼不做支持后台的扣扣的
<tusooa> ls
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: ios确实是多任务的，你可以一边上网一边听音乐的
 * ofan 欣赏乔布斯及其生平..
<adam8157> drovencrazy: 你想啊, iOS的程序在跑, 他底层的程序有没有跑, 操作系统有没有后台程序? 不可能只有一个任务...
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 只是它没有开放协议，新版 的ＳＤＫ里没开放这个
 * edison0354 这几天在看教主的传记
<gebjgd> Aimerl_, 恩我6年前的索爱k700也能一边上网一边听音乐
 * ofan 求书名..
<Guest12653> void1: emerge -r 么?
<zhenbeiju55> Aimerl, 应该是任务切换的快~~
<edison0354> Aimerl_: MM是做水果开发的？
<zhenbeiju55> 虚拟的多进程
<gebjgd> Aimerl_, ios太给力
<edison0354> ofan: 就那一本
<drovencrazy> Aimerl, OMG 我觉得我拿着iphone我很希望挂着qq 听着歌  看看书 偶尔来了兴致 上上网 返回来继续看书
<ofan> edison0354: 哪?
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 我做过objective-C
<void1> Guest12653: -r 是resume吧
<zhenbeiju55> drovencrazy, android的手机也行啊
 * edison0354 跟你说是麻花疼的扣扣不支持后台，不是iOS的问题，OK？ drovencrazy
<gebjgd> drovencrazy, 算了，别和没有文化的苹果小白费口水
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 哦
<edison0354> ofan: 等
<gebjgd> edison0354, 扯淡
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 这个和挂不挂没关系的
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 那你举个可以后台的东西咯
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 你可以试试“微信”，会好很多
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 音乐就算了  这不叫多任务吧
<edison0354> gebjgd: iOS很久以前就支持了好不
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 它用了新版的ＳＤＫ
<gebjgd> edison0354, 支持什么？
<edison0354> ofan: 缔造苹果神话
<blueghost> $ play 黑丝袜.mp3&
<edison0354> gebjgd: 自己回去看水果的发布会去……
<blueghost> $ vi 001.cpp
<blueghost> 这样就可以多任务了
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 音乐等等也是多任务的表现形势啊，只是苹果一直没有开放
<gebjgd> edison0354, macos一套。ios一套。这不是tmd微软么
<gebjgd> edison0354, macos一套。ios一套。这不是tmd微软么
<gebjgd> edison0354, macos一套。ios一套。这不是tmd微软么
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你也太盲目崇拜了。
<edison0354> gebjgd: iOS是基于某个版本的OSX继续做的
 * drovencrazy  我亲身试用了4.1-4.3包括iphone和ipad的所有版本 我很负责的说 大部分程序只在后代保留一个图标不算是多任务
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 你回复错人了……
<gebjgd> edison0354, 恩wince也是基于某个版本的osx继续作的
<Aimerl_> edison0354: sorry
<gebjgd> edison0354, 恩winphone 7也是基于某个版本的win继续作的
<gebjgd> edison0354, 恩wince也是基于某个版本的win继续作的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你想说瘟到死吧，瘟到死是不支持ARM的，WINCE是支持ARM的
<void1> drovencrazy: 那是大部分程序的问题，和ios有什么关系...
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 现在支持后台的ＩＯＳ只有7个程序
<edison0354> gebjgd: 瘟爸除外
 * edison0354 苹果黑就不要买了水果硬件再开始骂了
<ofan> edison0354: 貌似评价不高
 * edison0354 有意思吗……
<edison0354> ofan: 反正就这一本……我慢慢看……
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: 而且，其实这并不是什么后台
<edison0354> ofan: 已经看到NeXT那里了
<pocoyo> Houge-Langley: yaaic test
<drovencrazy> void1, 因为ios不支持多任务 只象征性开放了7个api所以你再牛也做不出多任务
<edison0354> pocoyo: yaaic没有andchat好用
<gebjgd> drovencrazy, 没文化的人太多。满街是
<kenifanying> "Disk has a few bad sectors"怎么解决？
 * drovencrazy 敢问为什么android版的qq可以后台？
<Houge-Langley> 牛哥？
<gebjgd> drovencrazy, 要不然天朝那么多人抢着买iphone4呢
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: Iphone1代就可以想办法做多任务了，只是苹果很自私，为了用户体验一直没开放这个协议
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 你也是一个被老乔忽悠的人了
<pocoyo> Houge-Langley: 恭迎猴哥
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你逮谁回谁
 * edison0354 不喜欢iOS就别买IPHONE，好不
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？
<Houge-Langley> 谢谢，牛兄的鼓励，现在android也可以上irc了
<Aimerl_> drovencrazy: android的后台和ＩＯＳ的不一样
<kenifanying> 今天干了件蠢事，从vbox里面同时拷贝两个大文件到共享分区里面，结果磁盘出问题了……
 * drovencrazy ios确实可以多任务 但那绝对不是苹果的功劳  想多任务就必须越狱+backgrouder
 * edison0354 别自己花不知道几K块买了又来骂
<ofan> edison0354: 又搜了两本
 * edison0354 哦我们想买还买不起呢
<zhenbeiju55> Houge-Langley, androidirc不会玩
 * lemonhall 蛋疼。。。。。。。用手机上IRC
<edison0354> ofan: 有本教主演讲的魅力还，我还没开始看
<Houge-Langley> 用yaaic不错
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 我又没买 我只是很客观的说iphone不支持多任务罢了
<TopWinStudio>  arch 下安装了yaourt libqq之后，pidgin还是使用不了qq,版本里面没有2010？怎么回事？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 一般疼吧……
<ofan> drovencrazy: 现代操作系统有几个不支持多任务的...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来说个不是一般疼的
<lemonhall> ofan: 实时操作系统
<drovencrazy> ofan, ios。。
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 累不累啊，手机上ＩＲＣ
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我也用爪机上IRC的……
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 一般累……
<Houge-Langley> 不蛋疼，话说手机不单单是手机了
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 大哥打字速度犀利
<ofan> drovencrazy: 那mac osx也不支持
<kuai410022283> 手机上IRC 没式过 好用吗
 * TopWinStudio arch 下安装了yaourt libqq之后，pidgin还是使用不了qq,版本里面没有2010？怎么回事？？
<zhanshime> 我用2010qq插件后,皮筋一直崩溃退出
 * edison0354 我表示我现在是电脑上的IRC
<drovencrazy> ofan, 为什么不支持？
<zhanshime> 无奈删了
<ofan> lemonhall: 太老了
<lainme> TopWinStudio: 都用最新版
<edison0354> Houge-Langley: 用andchat吧，能补全nick的
<drovencrazy> ofan, 两者有关系么
<TopWinStudio> zhanshime: 但是我的QQ版本里面都没出来2010呢？
<ofan> drovencrazy: google
<TopWinStudio> lainme: 我装的是2010的呢
<lainme> TopWinStudio: pidgin要最新
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 手机IRC怎么用啊啊，， 我下载过一个 ，不会用
<Aimerl_> ＭＡＣ上的ＩＲＣ不太好用
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 我们是android……
<zhanshime> 话说webqq相当强大
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: web3.0?
<zhanshime> 恩
<drovencrazy> ofan, iphone那个多任务只在后台保存了一个图标 再点的话等同于重新进 这也叫多任务
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 用adium，挺好用的啊
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 我也是
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 还是2.3的系统，，前几天刷的 嘿嘿
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 还有一个能自动识别图片链接然后打出来的，忘了叫啥了
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 我好像装了，我去看看
<drovencrazy> ofan, 但是mac osx 最小化以后还在那里
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 去市场里搜IRC，一大堆的……
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 我也是2.3
<TopWinStudio> lainme: 我是pacman安装的。应该是最新的吧。2.7.11的
<draketang1> pidgin 2010的那个 QQ插件我用了老会让我验证帐号
<drovencrazy> zhenbeiju55, 我也是2.3
<Houge-Langley> 不错，我的是edge包2G
<Aimerl_> edison0354: 我是用colloquy的
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 关键是进去了，就不会玩了
<zhenbeiju55> 嘿嘿
<lainme> TopWinStudio: 那就不知了
<edison0354> draketang1: 那是麻花疼搞的鬼
<zhenbeiju55> 今天我用手机登录facebook了
<edison0354> Aimerl_: 没见过……
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: ……
<drovencrazy> zhenbeiju55, .......
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 从此之后，你不用再为蛋疼而烦恼了
<kenifanying> 大牛们帮帮忙，怎么修复磁盘坏道？没经验，不敢随便下手……
<edison0354> lemonhall: D HD出给我吧……
<TopWinStudio> draketang1: 你是2008的吧？我在ubuntu的时候没有这个问题呢。
<edison0354> kenifanying: 物理损坏哪能修啊……
<draketang1> TopWinStudio:  不是2008的，下的新的2010的，差点封我号。。。
<NoIE> edison0354: 露蒂的玩具的编剧是新房昭之。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 你们是什么型号的手机呀
<edison0354> kenifanying: 只能重写firmware然后屏蔽
<edison0354> NoIE: 新房监督吧？
<kenifanying> edison0354, 软的呢？
<kuai410022283> ubuntu 11.04版本 对 ntfs硬盘格式还有损吗 问题正式版解决啦吗！
<edison0354> NoIE: 坚决不看新房片！
<pocoyo> lainme: conky 现在有简单点的配置方法没有
<TopWinStudio> lainme: yaourt libqq里面有三个，你选择的是哪个？？
<draketang1> 新房。。。原作粉碎机
<drovencrazy> zhenbeiju55, 我是v880
<ofan> drovencrazy: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS
<edison0354> kenifanying: 不知道……还有软的坏道？
<NoIE> edison0354: 没看清楚。。。我的日语不好。。。
<lainme> TopWinStudio: 不用arch
<Houge-Langley> android天天上twitter和facebook的漂过
<edison0354> NoIE: 我不会日语……
<TopWinStudio> aur/libqq2010 0.68-1 [installed] (Out of Date) (0)
<lainme> pocoyo: 不知道。反正我抄的，没打算再改
 * TopWinStudio aur/libqq2010 0.68-1 [installed] (Out of Date) (0)这个是表示过期了吗？？
<kenifanying> edison0354, 好吧……有没相关的教程，靠谱点的……给个链接……怎么重写firmware那个
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 嗯嗯
<edison0354> NoIE: 大丈夫だ、問題ない
<zhenbeiju55> drovencrazy, 我是里程碑1，，
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 或者包比较旧
<kuai410022283> 用QQ的别指望啦  要不用  QQ for liunx 要不就 webQQ3.0吧！
<edison0354> NoIE: 只能打出来这个了……
 * kenifanying 伤心死了，我的硬盘……
<tenzu> edison0354: 勇敢点，没问题？
<ofan> kenifanying: 下bt下的吧
<edison0354> kenifanying: 那个要破解的，不靠谱的
<draketang1> edison0354: 大丈夫，萌大奶
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<drovencrazy> ofan, 我看了而且ios确实不支持 这么多用过的人 自有公论 我也不辩解 了 越狱机除外
<edison0354> draketang1: 哈哈
<drovencrazy> zhenbeiju55, 2.3稳定否？
<zhenbeiju55> facebook上真么找好友啊~~  搜索名字出来一堆的人
<edison0354> tenzu: 这句话宅男都认识的
<kenifanying> ofan, 不是，是拷贝几个G的大文件，同时拷贝两个弄的……
<ofan> drovencrazy: 你先搞清楚啥是多任务..
<zhenbeiju55> drovencrazy, 哦而自动重启，可以接受
<ofan> kenifanying: - -
<edison0354> ofan: 咋你还在纠结这个……
<kenifanying> edison0354, 真的没办法了吗？
<ofan> edison0354: 木有...
<edison0354> kenifanying: 不知
<tenzu> edison0354: 我真不认识，猜的
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: 哦。安装完了。不需要什么配置吗？？
<kenifanying> ofan, linux下面我经常这么干，但是这次是从vbox里的xp拷到linux的共享文件里面……结果悲剧了……
<drovencrazy> ofan, 我们都是菜鸟 只是很单纯想同时多运行几个程序 android做到了 ios至今不行 于是就这么认为了 求指正
<ofan> drovencrazy: ios4不是支持了么
<drovencrazy> zhenbeiju55, 这  是CM
<TopWinStudio> 我重启下pdgin事实
<drovencrazy> ofan, 只是在后台保存了一个图标而已 每次点等同于重新进
<centerpoint> GAE和google code都被屛了吗？
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 你装啥？
<zhenbeiju55> CM??
<ofan> drovencrazy: 不是吧
<drovencrazy> zhenbeiju55, 是cm出的么？
<edison0354> NoIE: 对了，我给爪机装日语输入法了
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: libqq
<drovencrazy> ofan, 我说了 我室友是全套的apple设备 我觉得我还是有发言权的
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: pidgin的libqq 2010插件。
<zhenbeiju55> drovencrazy,  我的手机是摩托的
<microcai> centerpoint:  ye
<microcai> centerpoint:  yes
<drovencrazy> zhenbeiju55, 不是 我是说ROM是哪个团队做的
<zhenbeiju55> drovencrazy,  哦 ，下载的时候没注意看 。。。。
<ofan> drovencrazy: 那应该是从swap交换到内存的,所以需要点时间
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 项目主页上下最新的，解压就能用，不过我这里总是帐号锁死或者pidgin强退
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 额，同情你……
<zhenbeiju55> drovencrazy,  谷歌排行第一个就下载了 ，  好像
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: google上的那个在arch上怎么下载安装？不熟悉阿。
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: MOTO……
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354,  怎么了
<pocoyo> irc 不知道能不能连 推特
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 不是传说MOTO锁bootloader嘛……
<NoIE> edison0354: 很好，干嘛用？
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354,  额 ，已经刷机了，还锁
<drovencrazy> ofan, 不是 确实是完全退出了
<edison0354> NoIE: 备用
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354,  有官方的破解软件~~
<centerpoint> 论坛还是慢。。。
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 囧
<ofan> drovencrazy: 我的ios3都可以后台运行..
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354,  刷机没障隘
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 哦
<edison0354> ofan: 你不用跟他纠结这个了……
<drovencrazy> ofan, 原生的么？
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 应该是下载个.so文件吧，然后按上面的教程放到某文件夹里就行了
<gebjgd> ofan, 有钱热拿
<gebjgd> ofan, 有钱人阿
<ofan> drovencrazy: 用那啥background..
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: 哦
<drovencrazy> ofan, 应该是装了backgrounder吧
<zhenbeiju55> 现在刷机很方便了~~
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 那上的wiki有说明
<edison0354> NoIE: 其实mahoixiujiu我都不会打……
<drovencrazy> ofan, 对啊  还是说原生不支持吧
<ofan> drovencrazy: 原生支持多任务,我说了 多任务跟你理解的不一样
<edison0354> ofan: 我收藏了一堆epub……不知道啥时候才能看完……
<drovencrazy> ofan, 稍等 我去谷歌下官方解释
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 用Google，表用谷歌
<drovencrazy> edison0354, ok
<zhenbeiju55> 额 ，这是为什么
<tenzu> drovencrazy: 都是hbook？
 * TopWinStudio arch下直接能右键解压缩的工具叫什么名？？
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 名字有区别？
<ofan> drovencrazy: 也不用找了 一会好睡觉了...
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 必然
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: file-roller
<drovencrazy> draketang1, 你回复错人了
<ofan> edison0354: 啥book
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 什么区别
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 谷歌是景德镇的，Google是全球的
<edison0354> ofan: 一堆……
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 打字挺快啊~~  手机玩得真顺
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: 是不是还有个叫xarchive什么的？
<edison0354> ofan: 你有扣扣不……
<edison0354> zhenbeiju55: 现在是电脑……
<ofan> edison0354: 有 不用...
<zhenbeiju55> edison0354, 额，景德镇。。。。
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 没用过
<edison0354> ofan: ==!很单纯的是扣扣能截图……
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 知道为什么女人越漂亮越需要安全感
<tenzu> pocoyo: 在么？
<ofan> edison0354: - -.. 用scrot啊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 在
<edison0354> ofan: 啥东西？
<tenzu> pocoyo: gt上跟我说句话，我看看提醒
<ofan> edison0354: 截图工具
<edison0354> ofan: 不能发啊……还得传imagebin，麻烦啊……
<drovencrazy> ofan, 我终于知道老乔为什么敢说iphone支持多任务了 真是钻空子
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没登。
<gebjgd> blueghost, 因为你老婆跑了
<afiredp1> 重新 生成 /etc/fstab 的命令是什么啊
<ofan> edison0354: 搞个脚本嘛
<lainme> edison0354: == 脚本
<edison0354> lainme: 不会……
<ofan> drovencrazy: 为啥
<edison0354> lainme: 不过好像见神写过一个……
<lainme> edison0354: 现成的很多
<tenzu> lainme: gt上跟我说句话行么？我想看看提醒
<drovencrazy> ofan, 拿这个定义去告诉别人ios支持多任务 那不是坑人么
<lainme> tenzu: ok
<edison0354> lainme: 话说MM一直潜水吗？
<zhenbeiju55> 有MM ？？
<drovencrazy> ofan, 我觉得9成以上的国人说道多任务的时候肯定第一时间想到挂qq 但是ios明显不支持
<lainme> edison0354: 推公式累了
<ofan> drovencrazy: 要我我也给个定义就走人
<edison0354> lainme: ……
 * edison0354 爪机挂扣扣太拖慢系统了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 因为色狼太多。 长得丑的， 则本身就是安全的
 * edison0354 我爪机只挂gtalk和irc
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 因为色狼太多。 长得丑的， 则本身就是具有危险性的
<drovencrazy> ofan, 老乔的控制欲 真可怕
<ofan> drovencrazy: 其实你说的多任务也支持,只是iphone一开始内存比较小,ios占用的内存本身就比较多,所以程序经常会被"挤掉"
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你咋换那个ID刚才……
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: libqq.so放到什么位置？？
<edison0354> ofan: 其实ipad2的RAM也是巨小无比
<MaskRay> edison0354: 刚才在用不顺手的 irssi
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦
<ofan> drovencrazy: 我开ucweb退出后,再点开,还是原来的页面.. 只是多打开几个程序之后ucweb就被强制扫出内存了...
<ofan> '扫出'
<myke2> MaskRay: 你换ssl么?
<drovencrazy> ofan, 额 现在4.x几乎限制在512RAM的这些了 应该没问题了才对
<ofan> edison0354: 成本啊..
<MaskRay> myke2: 又不知道有没有成功
<ofan> drovencrazy: 要知道512MB对android来说 算小的
<drovencrazy> ofan, 你内存太小了 128吧 有没有开swap空间
<edison0354> ofan: iOS的那个叫什么save来者，基本就是APP休眠的意思
<edison0354> ofan: ipad……成本才占多少……
<ofan> drovencrazy: 开swap后很不稳定
<drovencrazy> ofan, 我手机就488的RAM后台还可以啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 算了，也不要 ssl 了，直接 proxy
<ofan> drovencrazy: android?
<drovencrazy> ofan, VM1.0?
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我的IRC一直是SSL的
<ofan> drovencrazy: 啥
<drovencrazy> ofan, 恩 android低版本机
<drovencrazy> ofan, 你用什么开的虚拟内存啊
<MaskRay> edison0354: 怎么弄？
<ofan> drovencrazy: ios有补丁,开了以后貌似效果明显,但是有用了后白苹果的
<myke2> MaskRay: google下好像有
<tenzu> TopWinStudio: 不记得了
<drovencrazy> ofan, 白苹果肯定有 不过大部分情况下还算稳定吧 128的RAM真是很蛋疼的事情 还好分辨率低
<ofan> drovencrazy: 能用这么有限的资源做到这个效果,我觉得很不错了
<TopWinStudio> tenzu: 我找到了。可以了。谢谢你的提示。 /usr/lib/purple-2/libqq.so
<MaskRay> myke2: 很难着的
<evi379> 问个新手问题哈：我编译安装了2.6.38.4内核，已经顺利安装并且装好显卡驱动了，现在编译时生成到那些文件可以删掉了吗？1.8G多啊！～
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，就开SSL啊……6667不行的，用7000就OK了
<myke2> MaskRay: erc ssl第一个就是......
<ofan> 想想128M的WM机...
<drovencrazy> ofan, 那确实 不过强求iphone4也不支持后台就只能是商业考量了
<MaskRay> myke2: 还要生成什么 .pem 吧
<edison0354> evi379: 不重编译的话，删了吧……
<edison0354> evi379: make-kpkg clean
 * drovencrazy 我2了 我刚其实说的是ios不支持后台。。
<evi379> edison0354: 谢谢，我到根目录差点满了都～
<Aimerle> 能看到不？
<edison0354> Aimerl：试试adium吧～
<edison0354> Aimerl: 主要是我用这个挂一堆IM要……
<kenifanying> 问下，那个磁盘坏道就那样子放着有没问题？
<edison0354> Aimerl: 很不错的
<ofan> drovencrazy: 当然了,这是消费品,又不是艺术品...
<Aimerle> edison0354：正在用呢
<edison0354> Aimerl: 我就是看到你在用adium才说的……
<evi379> edison0354: 我不能直接删除吗？我是把源码解压到~/linus里编译的，直接删除这个目录可以吗？
<drovencrazy> ofan, 去年我还是一个狂热的苹果迷的
<edison0354> Aimerl:  Aimerle [~Adium@115.193.162.127] 进入了聊天室。
<edison0354> evi379: 随便，不过源码也就都删了……
<Aimerle> edison0354:  刚改过来，以前不怎么会用鸭子
<ofan> edison0354: ... 监视?
<edison0354> ofan: ？
<evi379> edison0354: 哦，源码我有压缩包到，kernel.org下载到那个，一样吗？
<drovencrazy> ofan, 越来越没有期待了 iphone不知道几代出边框控制
<ofan> drovencrazy: 没啥意思...
<edison0354> evi379: 一样，把.config备份下就行了～
<drovencrazy> ofan, 这样可以省略掉那个home键了
<myke2> MaskRay: 这里好像疯狂ignore google
<linius> 请问下哪个是机器人啦？我想跟他私聊会
<myke2> linius: ^k^
<linius> 哦，谢谢
<evi379> edison0354: 哦，多谢多谢～～不过我看看/boot/下面的.config是不是根这个一样先～
<myke2> test
<pocoyo> myke2: 1、美国人的实力：想打谁就打谁　2、英国人的实力：美国打谁我打谁　3、俄罗斯的实力：谁骂我我打谁　4、法国人的实力：谁打我我打谁　5、中国人的实力：谁打我我骂谁。6日本人的实力：谁打我我让美国打谁。7韩国人的实力：谁打我我和美国一块演习。8以色列谁想打我我就打谁。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<MaskRay> myke2: proxy
<edison0354> evi379: 一样的
<evi379> edison0354: 哦，，，，看来可以直接删掉目录了。。。。第一次编译东西，不懂呵呵
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍭ 
<myke2> time
<edison0354> test
<Aimerle> pocoyo: 朝鲜人的实力：谁打我，我打韩国
<linius> time
<myke2> hi
<^k^> myke2, 好  ㍮ 
<drovencrazy> test   ？
<drovencrazy> test
<pocoyo> drovencrazy: 这事儿交给我你就不用放心了，没有错不了的事儿。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<drovencrazy> pocoyo, 天涯党？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 他刚刚是BOT模式
<myke2> pocoyo是人bot合一
<drovencrazy> edison0354, 哦  开启的命令是什么？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 是水牛弄的……
<drovencrazy> 我。。。
<drovencrazy> 真是 各种啊
<linius> test
<pocoyo> linius: 泉涸，鱼相与处于陆，相呴以湿，相濡以沫，不如相忘于江湖。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<linius> time
<TopWinStudio> 问一下。awesome和xfce4冲突吗？？
<myke2> 有人么
<pocoyo> myke2: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<zhanshime> ^k^从来不理我
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 不冲突
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 但是我pacman -S awesome的时候，怎么提示和core冲突呢？
<tenzu> 破路由害死人啊，nnd
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 额, 不清楚, 我以前也没冲突
<MaskRay> myke2: 你是怎么 ssl 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我weechat
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才退出的那位是?
<MaskRay> myke2: 我怎么知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得认识
<tenzu> ...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哎，巧克力女孩太。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也知道了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有时候想想，闭上眼睛。。跟一个人，一辈子也就过去了哎
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么那么快就腻拉
<lemonhall> blueghost: 装扮系的。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 谈不上腻。。。。只是年纪到了，真是没力气再折腾
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还装扮系的呢，晚上，都快与黑夜融为一体了
<tenzu> 你们两个说的太有湿意，看不懂
<anticlockwise> tenzu: A进入最后一轮面试了～～
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 其实真的长得很一般。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还很骄傲
<lemonhall> blueghost: 将来娶回家真得有些麻烦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) http://profile.baihe.com/new/BasicInfo.action?oppId=56771258 介绍这个给你
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 严重恭喜一下
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 我今天答辩也顺利通过了，examiners没有为难我
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 哎呀～～那也严重恭喜一下～～
<adam8157> anticlockwise: 基本上最后一轮就是跟HR瞎聊下...恭喜...
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 同喜同喜
<anticlockwise> adam8157: 不是啊……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 额。。。。。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> anti
<tenzu> 。。。
<tenzu> anti。。。
<adam8157> anticlockwise: 是么? FG呢?
<anticlockwise> adam8157: 最后一轮是最难的……6个人轮流面试我～～
<tenzu> 顺时针antie
<tenzu> auntie
<anticlockwise> adam8157: F到了第三轮电话面试，竟然有三轮电话面试！！！G这周三第二轮电话面试，他们拖了很久
<tenzu> 好吧，我又神游了
<adam8157> anticlockwise: 好事多磨
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 看来你基本定了A了，auntie
<anticlockwise> adam8157: 恩，我一直是这么跟自己说的
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 我也希望啊，不过其他两个也最好过了，这样有的选～～A可能会用视频来最后一轮，如果不行的话还得飞到西雅图去面试
<anticlockwise> tenzu: F是过了下一轮就要飞到加州去面试……
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 那成本太高了
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 对不起，我思想太脏， 我看成 6个人轮..你了
<MaskRay> anticlockwise: 刚才说 A 我理解为 anticlockwise，FG 我酒理解不出来了
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 他们出钱……
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 呵呵，A=Amazon, F=Facebook, G=Google
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 商量一下，去一趟，挨个面试。时间安排好
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 恩，我是这么想的
<anticlockwise> blueghost: ...
<blueghost> anticlockwise:)
<anticlockwise> blueghost: 其实也差不多……三个公司N人轮奸……
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 哦
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 虽然他们出钱可是飞过去累啊，连着飞三趟谁也受不了
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 那是～～所以我现在尽量把他们都弄到一块～只可惜Google不遵守啊，HR的人拖了快一个月才给我安排好第二次面试
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 然后没想到F竟然还有第三轮电面……
<microcai> anticlockwise:  what ?@!!?!?!?! 你去 Google ?!??!?!?!?!
 * microcai 没天理啊
 * microcai 没天理啊
 * microcai 没天理啊 5555555555555555
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<anticlockwise> microcai: 。。。
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 准备去美国了？
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 不留在英国了？
 * MaskRay microcai 是金子总要发光的
<anticlockwise> microcai: 还在面试呢……其实我最想去Amazon...都在面试，看最后哪几家公司能过再选咯
<mofli>  ftp://down.killman.net:2101/09.30/梦幻天堂·龙网[www.killman.net]冰河世纪3：恐龙的黎明.大威龙驾到.冰川时代3.冰原历险记3BluRay.720P中英字幕.rmvb
<microcai> anticlockwise:
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦他早不在国内啦，刚想说 他终于 脱难了，原来早就脱难了
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 瞅瞅这帮孙子的效率。。。
<microcai> anticlockwise:  我连投简历的机会都蜜月
<anticlockwise> gebjgd: 恩，不准备留在英国了～～
<microcai> anticlockwise:  我连投简历的机会都米有
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 挺好
<tenzu> 英美auntie
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 不过美国乱阿
 * knownbad @@~
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你在哪儿来着？
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 枪支。吸毒犯罪
<gebjgd> tenzu, 德国
<anticlockwise> gebjgd: 还好啦～～不去惹事就行，HOHO
<tenzu> gebjgd: 德文看着晕么？
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 我9月份去佛罗里达
<MaskRay> gebjgd: de 网络也不好？
<gebjgd> MaskRay, 凑合
<anticlockwise> microcai: 投简历就是写好之后发给他们，很简单的 :D
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 还要接受裸体扫描
<microcai> anticlockwise: 被机器筛选了
<void1> tenzu在哪儿
<anticlockwise> gebjgd: 啊……旅游？我刚从Groupon上弄到一个埃及的旅游，7月份去～～HOHO
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 很不爽
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 不是，公司的项目
<Aimerle>  你们又在聊什么啊
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 奥兰多这个城市
<myke2> gebjgd: 佛罗里达?
<anticlockwise> gebjgd: 喔～～～
<void1> orlando magic
<myke2> gebjgd: 新墨西哥在哪里?
<gebjgd> myke2, 不知道
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 你到了 google ，记得 想办法 让我们 翻墙容易
<gebjgd> myke2, 我没去过美国
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：到google??
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 至少 可以上 bloger
<MaskRay> microcai: 昨天听到有把 archlinux 移植到龙芯的，也弄了个 cjktty 样子的东西，终端下显示中文
<anticlockwise> blueghost: HOHO，要真过了面试去的话失去Google的总部Mountain View，翻墙之事还不知道呢……
<microcai> MaskRay: 哦。对龙芯无喜
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 至少 可以搜到敏感词 网页。 最好想办法能看 反动网站。
<anticlockwise> Aimerle: 还在面试～～
<Aimerle> MaskRay:终端显示中文？这个可能吗？
<microcai> Aimerl 。。。。。。
<myke2> 我想我风扇怎么狂转, 原来虚拟机开着
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 到外面了， 也别忘记 乡亲们 还处在 水深火热之中
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：不错啊，开个端口让我们翻墙吧
<MaskRay> microcai: 好像是说他朋友弄得，移植到龙芯了，话说那个人是否可能是你
<microcai> Aimerle:  你火星来的
<MaskRay> microcai: 好像是说他朋友弄得，他移植到龙芯了，话说那个人是否可能是你
<microcai> MaskRay: 不是我
<tenzu> void1: 我？
<microcai> MaskRay: 这念头贼很多的
<microcai> MaskRay: 这年头贼很多的
<anticlockwise> blueghost: 恩～～～我会努力拆墙的～～～～
<Aimerle> microcai：我是说终端中文编译，这个现在还不行的吧
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 谢谢
<microcai> Aimerle:  MaskRay 和我都在用
<myke2> U.S.A有钱能使鬼推磨
<Aimerle> microcai：噢，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 终端 的中文环境 好像有个 chcin 什么的， 忘了， redhat 时代的产物，不知道还能不能用
<Aimerle> blueghost：还真没用到过，
<microcai> blueghost:  Aimerle:  go join #cjktty
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<anticlockwise> microcai: 你投的Google中国？
<microcai> anticlockwise:  yep
<void1> cjktty和fbterm比有什么优势
<microcai> void1:  fbterm 是伪终端
<myke2> psuedo
<anticlockwise> microcai: Google这帮人很看重学历的，至少筛选简历的时候很看重
<microcai> anticlockwise:  米国的学历也许还比较值钱。中国的就算了吧
<mikeandmore> anticlockwise: 不知，我之知道，我认识的所有进google中国的都去过ACM/ICPC World Final，而且似乎都是银牌
<microcai> anticlockwise: 到中国来还看学历，预祝玩完
<happyaron> microcai: 那你进去了不就一起玩完了么。
<anticlockwise> microcai: 中国的Google也是如此，他们还是很看重学历
 * adam8157 学历...大家觉得有必要读个在职的研究生么
<microcai> happyaron: 我又没去
<microcai> anticlockwise:  所以被百度打击，哈哈
<tenzu> adam8157: 在职的太扯了。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 投简历了么。
<mikeandmore> adam8157: 没必要。
<Aimerle> adam8157：没必要
<void1> microcai: 什么叫伪终端，cjktty难道不是画点画出来的
<microcai> happyaron: 没
<mikeandmore> void1: pts和tty的区别
<myke2> void1: google
<microcai> void1:  ... ...
<myke2> void1: pts
<tenzu> adam8157: 小悟空你不能跳坑里啊
<Aimerle> adam8157：还不如去考个水平考试
<myke2> void1: google pts
<adam8157> 一溜儿的没必要...我也觉得...
<anticlockwise> mikeandmore: 恩～Facebook和Google这两家公司是特别看重国际比赛的～～不过我没有参加过这些……
<adam8157> 那我还是去考rhce吧...
<anticlockwise> microcai: HOHO～
<microcai> adam8157:  rhce 是网管的考试，不是程序员的. ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 国内master，拿了学位也不顶用，浪费时间
<mikeandmore> anticlockwise: Facebook还好，我认识的一个SFU的学长去了。我今年也收到了他家的面试邀请。但是没应。
<Aimerle> adam8157：要是早些年可以去考CCNA，这个还是挺硬 的
<adam8157> microcai: 也不算, 还是有点用
<mikeandmore> anticlockwise: 我没参加过world final的，只在regional玩玩。。。
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
 * adam8157 表示考rhce不花钱
<microcai> adam8157:  我告诉你， P 用
<anticlockwise> mikeandmore: 恭喜啊～～怎么不应？
<mikeandmore> anticlockwise: 有更好的呗。灭哈哈
<anticlockwise> mikeandmore: HOHO～～不错不错～～哪家？
<adam8157> microcai: = =, 你看它考的东西, 我感觉还是值得学习, 系统的熟悉linux
<mikeandmore> anticlockwise: U of Toronto....
<Aimerle> adam8157：RHCE考出来有什么用啊？
<lainme> tenzu: 国外的master也没什么优势吧，phd倒是真有用
<microcai> adam8157:  装个 LFS 就全会了
<adam8157> tenzu: 表示小本还是有压力
<anticlockwise> microcai: 喔～～～～～MS还是PhD？
<adam8157> microcai: 玩过
<myke2> microcai: lfs? too difficult
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: UofT 旁边不就是Google Canada吗？
<mikeandmore> lainme: 工作主要是master, PHD工作不如master给力的
<microcai> anticlockwise: 高中文凭
<anticlockwise> mikeandmore: MS还是PhD？
<tenzu> lainme: 国外master略好一点，phd如今也不怎么管用了
<myke2> microcai: gentoo还差不多
<adam8157> microcai: 你不是zju的么
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 囧，有这回事么？-_-我就知道我们系和IBM Research关系猫腻
<tenzu> lainme: 好学校的话本科也认
<microcai> adam8157: 没毕业啊
<mikeandmore> anticlockwise: M.ASc 加拿大都是先master
<anticlockwise> microcai: 额……问错人了……
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：当然是PHD啦，一个前面加的是DOCTOR，一个前面加的是Mr/Miss
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 你是UofT什么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 考证吧，master是浮云，不上不下有点尴尬
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 什么专业？是Downtown学校还是？
<adam8157> microcai: 唉, 掉牛人堆里了, 我表示压力很大
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: ECE,当然是downtown了啊
 * anticlockwise 是master，不上不下了……
<wzlxx> urxvt下怎么用emacs啊？鼠标不能用
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: undergrad?
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 是文凭堆。
<gebjgd> tenzu, 分地方
<myke2> downtown?
<microcai> adam8157: 别怕，吓唬他们去
<adam8157> microcai: 我说的牛人是你
<myke2> centre?
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 现在是小本啊
<gebjgd> tenzu, 在德国这地方博士就是累赘
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 本科？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 这点我不否认
<Pwnna> ok
<microcai> adam8157:  ......
<gebjgd> tenzu, 一不小心gutenberg了
<microcai> adam8157:  我吹牛比较厉害
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 据说u of t 跟小型的 web startup 有很多关系
<tenzu> gebjgd: 坡国对phd还稍微重视点，好歹出去工作起薪高一些
<Aimerle> wzlxx:urxvt下能用emacs吗？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 啥berg？
 * adam8157 西电小本, 好点的地儿都看不上, 555
<anticlockwise> Aimerle: 能
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你不看新闻的么？
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：怎么用啊，，，，
<MeaCulpa1> .
<Pwnna> PhD 的学历太高了，有的时候想找工作必须找类似Research或者非常高端的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 没电视，不去留园
<lainme> tenzu: 哦，不过那些研究所都是国外PhD加国内硕士
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不过听着耳熟
<gebjgd> tenzu, 去google下
<tenzu> lainme: 研究所一定得要学历的
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：或者说，怎么操作啊？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 嗯嗯
<wzlxx> Aimerle: 可以
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 不知，我们主要搞OS的，我就知道和IBM Research经常一起发东西
<Aimerle> wzlxx：你们太高了，我想不出来怎么弄啊
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 你ibm的？
<microcai> ada
<myke2> MaskRay: 给个mail.google.com的ip
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: Engineering.. 是的。你是本地学生还是国际？
<basncy> 问一个问题，为什么ubuntu 1004不能认识我22“显示器，而1010就可以了？我把1004的内核已经升级到最新了
<wzlxx> Aimerle: 汗
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 给写个推荐信吧
<microcai> adam8157: 得了吧，你都能去 RH 了。我还去不了
<Pwnna> 我发现我知道的中国人搞电脑的全部是ECE... 就没见到几个CS的。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我就是cs
<lainme> tenzu: 所以现在踌躇呢，读博时间夜长梦多，不读进研究所可能将来还是要学。。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 相对来说少
<microcai> Pwnna: 我还学 语言文学的
<adam8157> microcai: 我是去debug滴...搞开发, 再过几年吧
<microcai> adam8157: 我 debug 的机会都没
<Pwnna> microcai: lol
<Aimerle> Pwnna：做SOA的很多是CS
<tenzu> lainme: 研究所的话还是得phd，不过你可以考虑先进去再读
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 我不是啊-_-
<Pwnna> Aimerle: SOA?
<adam8157> microcai: 你不想而已...晕, 怎么今天这么谦虚
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 嗯，申请的时候申请的ECE，CS不好进
<Pwnna> CS似乎面广一些
<Pwnna> 什么？
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: ...
<microcai> adam8157: 文凭党在此，不谦虚不行
<Pwnna> 至少我知道uwaterloo CS 的分需求很低的。。
<Pwnna> 高中85就够了
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: waterloo TOEFL口语要25
<Pwnna> 90+是肯定进去了
<adam8157> microcai: 你准备读研不?
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 还有写作似乎也要25
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 哦那个我不清楚。我不用考的
<microcai> adam8157: 本科都没毕业，读毛研究生
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 你是本地的？
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 是的
 * MeaCulpa1 要是有机会去国外就开卡车，做园丁，做厨师，或者干脆参军了
<adam8157> microcai: 你马上就毕业了嘛, 问你准备读不?
<anticlockwise> Aimerle: 试试把/usr/share/terminfo/r/rxvt-unicode 考到 ~/.terminfo/r/rxvt-unicode
<microcai> MeaCulpa1:  法国雇佣军去不
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa1: 支持参军。哈哈
<microcai> adam8157: 是肄业好不
<bao__> 你们真可爱
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：等等
<MeaCulpa1> 你们都在讨论累人，工资低，无聊的工作
<Pwnna> 对对对，参加法军，有问题直接投降。
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: 那个不去，要去非洲的
<anticlockwise> MeaCulpa1: lol
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 开餐馆更累
<MeaCulpa1> 法国雇佣军基本要被蚊子弄死
<void1> 以前这里有个卖兔子的
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：这个有什么意义吗？
<adam8157> microcai: 不是吧... 当年我可想去zju了, 可惜zju在山东招的太少, 我还没考好
<microcai> MeaCulpa1:  法军可比在天朝舒服多了
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 体力活都比那些research赚得多
<microcai> adam8157: 我的学校不是 zju
<microcai> adam8157: 我的学校是 zsju
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 跑堂确实如此
<microcai> adam8157: 我的学校是 zstu
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: hmm...多年前在健身房，曾有人叫我去做涉外打手
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 但是没有多少税阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 老了还是悲哀
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: 那时候没搭理，现在后悔了
<anticlockwise> Aimerle: urxvt底下一般都是emacs找不到TERMINFO，这样可以建立一个rxvt-unicode(urxvt)的TERMINFO咯
<myke2> emacs党真多
<microcai> gebjgd:  法国赋税，天下第一。 福利也是天下第一
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：噢，这样也行啊，，，，，好的
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 老了养老金不少啊，你看那些物流公司的司机招聘广告
<gebjgd> microcai, 德国19%
<gebjgd> microcai, 法国税一般
<MeaCulpa1> 法国一般，年轻人房子都买不起，穷
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: ym本地申请容易一些的
<bao__> 法国去看病要等多久
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 不过补助也少很多吧？
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：然后呢
<microcai> gebjgd: . .... 这是世界银行的统计
<anticlockwise> Aimerle: 然后直接在urxvt底下敲入emacs试试呗
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 补助没有。。uwaterloo基本上是没有奖学金的，但是有COOP
<bao__> 有钱的话在国内是最好的
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 用gtalk么？留个吧
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：这样就行了啊，，，，，
<MeaCulpa1> 法国对移民管理很有心得的，人可是管理非洲的
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: TOFEL 25分时是什么概念？
<adam8157> microcai: 哦, 看错了, 但是个人感觉还是不要肄业得好, 我当年一溜挂也毕业了
<bao__> 没钱到全世界哪里都是可怜虫
<Aimerle> 晕倒，，，，
<microcai> bao__:  少来，那你说，国内那么多有钱人干嘛都移民？
<gebjgd> bao__, 也不是了
<adam8157> microcai: 我学微波的, 实在是无爱
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: u of T 的奖学金多的多
<microcai> adam8157: 我学语言文学的，实在呕吐
<bao__> 人家是资金转移，那些有钱人几个愿意去国外生活的
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 有钱而无保障的，都要移民
<gebjgd> bao__, 难民到了国外都月薪1w2的
<MeaCulpa1> U of T 是啥
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa1: University oft Toronto
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：3Q
<adam8157> microcai: 猛...
<microcai> MeaCulpa1:  Univesity of Tesla
<bao__> 老移民骗新移民，这就是国外
 * MeaCulpa1 姨夫在国内只会烧蛋炒饭，去国外做厨师拿的比我姐夫多，Motorola Engineer, Master
<anticlockwise> Aimerle: 如果你用的Ubuntu，用emacs -nw，这样才是命令行下的emacs
<Aimerle> bao__：国外的月亮比中国的圆
<bao__> 那只能说明国外的失败，浪费人力资源
<Aimerle> anticlockwise：嗯，这个我知道，查到过，只是我以前建立不了终端
<MeaCulpa1> 据说米国很多男孩子高中毕业就去做体力活了，工资高，养老金交的早，读大学不划算，不如先工作了再混文凭
<bao__> 国外虽然有医保，动个普通手术还要等一年半载
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 你说的是M.Sc? M.Eng才没有补助的吧@.@
<anticlockwise> bao__: 这个是真的～～
<MeaCulpa1> 电视里都放广告呼吁孩子们重视science
<bao__> 命都等没了
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 你可以抢劫，然后进监狱，监狱做手术排队很快的
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 中国学生很少上25的口语
<bao__> 我去国外看病，每次都等得我要骂人
<Aimerle> bao__：移民加拿大吧，现在65分就可以了
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 有人专门为了动手术进班房的
<bao__> 等的真想把国外的医院砸了
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: u waterloo什么基本上就没什么奖学金。补助都是从COOP 来的
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 去打劫小超市，对方有保险，你进班房几个月，里面排队做手术很快的，如果不给你做，写信给州长
<bao__> 一些等死人不偿命的手术，国内给钱就动刀了
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 你的意思写作25分的多
<bao__> 要是在国外，等死吧
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 似乎是都要，口语和写作
<MeaCulpa1> 口语有鸟用
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 不是有4门吗？
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 不会啊，我同学拿到offer了，一年3w刀
<bao__> 那样的话，国外的医疗岂不是很可悲
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 嗯，总分要100
<bao__> 要犯罪才能快点做手术
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 你那是master吧。
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 大病不愁，小病等死
<bao__> 还去国外干吗呢
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 不是120分吗？
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 舒服啊，物价低
<bao__> 甚么大病不是小病演变的
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 就冲着低物价高收入就要去嘛
<bao__> 冲着国外的税高，就要回流
<Aimerle> bao__:没那么夸张吧，国外医疗应该做得挺好的吧
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 我说waterloo cs要100,其中口语25+,写作25+
<blueghost> 怎么又聊到手术了
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 娶老婆，生孩子即可
<bao__> Aimerl, 去国外呆过吗？
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 你单身汉税当然高
<bao__> 对，娶老婆，生孩子，等死，国外不错
<basncy> 明天又要上班，好恼火哦
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 哦，那u of T?
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 加拿大都是先master么
<Aimerle> bao__：我在美国两年啊
<gebjgd> bao__, 还回流
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 你是master吗？
<bao__> Aimerl, 你不是美国人，不知道，估计你也就唐人街混的多
<gebjgd> bao__, 我们那帮哥们去了美国就没有回来的
<blueghost> 国外的税高，福利也高吧
<bao__> 都是没脸回来吧
<MeaCulpa1> 留学关键还是要钱嘛，英语偶也不错滴，就是没钱
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: ECE 93, CS 93.但是要求很高很高的ZJU毕业的基本不太会要的
<Pwnna> blueghost: 这句话说的完全没有任何的意义。。
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 我是master
<gebjgd> blueghost, 恩格尔系数低
<dulio> 中国税不低，福利更差
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 美国是典型的低税收市场化福利
<microcai> bao__: 我可以跟你换
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 中国就在学美国
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 我的恩格尔系数是1
<Aimerle> bao__：我住在学校里的，美国医院一般不建议动手术到是真的
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 你是哪个大学的？
 * MeaCulpa1 每年走私青霉素去美国
 * microcai bao__ 想回国了，谁要和 bao__ 换身份的可以去申请了
<dulio> ……
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 。。。。。。。
<blueghost> Pwnna:) 我不懂啊
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦
<bao__> 我已经回国了
<Aimerle> bao__：但不是说让你等上一两年的
<bao__> 我已经回中国了
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa1: lolol
 * MeaCulpa1 我一下子就邮寄2kg青霉素
<bao__> 很久没有回去国外了
<MeaCulpa1> 丫感冒不给看，有个跌打损伤不给抗生素
<Pwnna> blueghost: 税收高福利肯定高啊。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那中国也是低税收市场化福利？
<MeaCulpa1> 抗生素只有军队可以用
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: yes
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 求医不如求己
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 多看看
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 至少是wanna be 的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那中国也是低税收市场化福利？
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa1: 赶紧去参军
<MeaCulpa1> 中国想学，但是...
<bao__> 国外就是生小孩，上学，等老死，比较好
<MeaCulpa1> Pwnna: 年龄过了
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa1: 不是说参加法军的福利最好吗，待遇好，工资高，有事投降。
<Aimerle> MeaCulpa1：国外一般感冒都静脉注射，很少挂瓶的
<dulio> 中国茅台都供军队了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 什么是恩格斯系数啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 恩格尔系数低
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa1: 没关系，中国人看起来普遍年轻，实在不行弄一个什么communication officer
<bao__> 而且国外很多地方也很官僚
<Aimerle> blueghost：恩格尔啦
<MeaCulpa1> 我邮寄的是口服 青霉素
<MeaCulpa1> 阿莫西林
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 你是哪个大学的
<bao__> 甚么民主，自由，都是唬人的
<MeaCulpa1> 一般感冒要到了肺炎才给看
<bao__> 国外的医疗系统其实是失败的
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa1: 解决方案：别感冒。
<Pwnna> bao__: 到古巴去看病。只要有钱就行了
<MeaCulpa1> Pwnna: 国外对于感冒的治疗方法，只适用于那些可以随便请病假的当地人，外来劳工根本耗不起的
<bao__> 在国外，你胃里长瘤了，医生给你甚么，止痛药，等排期
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 跟你说了要进监狱
<blueghost> Pwnna:) 我只看到一篇文章说， 美国的人是不情愿交 联邦和州的税， 而住地的税是赶着交， 说的是 因为多交的税可以换来更好的福利， 而州的，联邦的没有切身利益。
<bao__> 拜托
<Aimerle> bao__：你说的是哪个国家啊？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) wanna be???
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 对指派给你的律师说，你有病，请求就医
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 或者直接监狱里面看
<Pwnna> blueghost: 谁愿意交税啊？
<bao__> 哪个所谓“福利好”的外国不是这样的？
<blueghost> Pwnna:) 那中国也是税收高福利也高吗
<gebjgd> blueghost, 福利高么？
<Pwnna> 你告诉我啊
<blueghost> 到底谁能告诉我，中国的税收到底是高还是低啊
<MeaCulpa1> 中国税收对有钱人来说还是低，执行有问题
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你儿子没被撞死？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 上次
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 高
<Aimerle> bao__：没有吧，我的同学得了胃穿孔，马上就安排手术了，
<MeaCulpa1> 中国税收高，但是执行难
<bao__> 中国的税收会搞起来的
<bao__> 胃穿孔要死人的，国外的医院怕被别人告
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 浙大的
<blueghost> Pwnna:) 我不懂啊， 只是看一篇文章这样说的。
<Aimerle> bao__：噢
<MeaCulpa1> 中国重财产税啊，做实业的倒霉，资本主义国家重增值税，利润高的才交的多
<bao__> 而长瘤，只要不影响生命，他就给你止痛药，这个医生懂的
<MeaCulpa1> 瘤嘛，就是个肉
<blueghost> 怎么一下就一大片出来， 我思维都跟不上了，上下文对不上
<bao__> 至于等的过程中，受的苦，是病人的事，医生不管
<Aimerle> bao__：其他我不知道，不过，一般有些小病，我们去校医院，一般都是马上治疗的，重的就送州医院
<bao__> MeaCulpa, 你是不是国外呆久了
<MeaCulpa1> 找私人医生嘛
<MeaCulpa1> 付钱嘛
<bao__> 感觉你是个外国人
<dulio> ／乌兰浩特
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 别瞎说，我是魔都人
<blueghost> 中国的税收高吗，福利高吗。 学美国的，税收低，福利市场化，中国是这样吗， 福利市场化了，税收低？ 是不是税收学欧洲，福利学美国， 税收高，福利市场化
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: Modorian
<Aimerle> MeaCulpa1：personal很贵很贵的
<blueghost> 我不大知道中国的情况，没有对比，没去过国外，到底中国税收是高还是低啊
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 哦。
<bao__> Aimerl, 美国的医疗或许有些不同，好像美国是有私人医疗保险的，可以享受好些的医疗
<zths> - -刚刚在电视上..看了个节目...
<zths> 一个人头部插进一把10cm的断刀,长达4年............
<zths> 感觉很卧槽......
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 其实我现在都没有打算读master
<bao__> 而其他外国的医疗保险是交给政府的
<Aimerle> bao__：嗯，但是，很贵
<anticlockwise> 私人医疗不是一般的贵……
<blueghost> 谁能指点迷津啊， 我什么都不懂
<Aimerle> blueghost： 中国的税收相当高
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 福利呢
<Aimerle> blueghost：已经超过国民党时期
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 福利呢
<Aimerle> blueghost：你说呢
<bao__> 私人医保肯定贵了，所以，美国也是富人的世界，而富人的世界里，贫富悬殊都是很大的
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: master有两种的。一个是M.Sc，是科研，一个是M.Eng是上课
<gebjgd> blueghost, 别指点了。你快进牢房了
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 你是？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你儿子就没人养活了
<blueghost> 现在好一点了， 不一下子出来一大片了
<Aimerle> blueghost：中国现在是黑暗时期
<anticlockwise> mikeandmore: 还有一种：MPhil - 更科研～～
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 那就不是美国的税收低，福利市场化了。 也不像欧洲那样 高税收，高福利啰。
<Aimerle> blueghost：每年税收拿出1%就够全民免费医疗了
<Aimerle> blueghost：但是供镋就是不乐意
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 就像我说的 福利学美国，市场化，税收学欧洲，高税收，这样说没错吧
<Aimerle> blueghost：有错,
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 错在哪了
<mofli> blueghost: 你显得好傻的啊
<Aimerle> blueghost：中国是高税收，没有福利
<gebjgd> mofli, 他一点都不傻
<blueghost> mofli:) 我是很傻啊，所以要请教啊
<mofli> 装傻
<MeaCulpa1> 我国唯一好的就是自由
<gebjgd> mofli, 天天在这里找死
<Aimerle> blueghost：中国其实没有社会福利，
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)
<MeaCulpa1> 路边可以赌博可以打炮
<mikeandmore> Pwnna: 我是M.Sc，说明白了就是拿master当phd使唤。。。
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 你去Las Vegas路边赌博，立马就被抓了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦
<MeaCulpa1> 我国还可以袭警
<bao__> 赌博，可以去澳门
<bao__> 也很好
<MeaCulpa1> 可以对警察say no
<MeaCulpa1> bao__: 你去澳门坐在马路上打牌试试看
<bao__> 国情不同
<Aimerle> blueghost：中国的社会福利其实正腐在运作
<MeaCulpa1> 立刻被抓
<mofli> MeaCulpa: 是啊。自由多了。可以和警察讨价的。
<bao__> 去澳门不用在马路打牌
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你是说，公务员有福利？
<MeaCulpa1> mofli: 恩，在某些国家弄不好就掏枪了
<blueghost> 好了不说了，去看反动电台了
<Aimerle> blueghost：现在的养老保险其实是我们这代在提供
<mofli> Aimerl: 那是，养老金都亏空了的。
<zths> blueghost: 公务员福利大了....................................
<bao__> 什么事反动电台啊
<Aimerle> blueghost：等到我们老了，人口红利也没了，我们就等着饿死吧
<Pwnna> mikeandmore: 像我在本地的选择性多一些。。我可以先工作然后如果需要的话再去上master.公司可以付master的钱，如果没有补助。
<mofli> 我们老了，没养老金了的。
<inode> microcai_bath: bug,bug,some application can't use chinese-fonts without w3m,and vim can view very less font
<Aimerle> mofli：我们这代人至少工作到55，65岁，因为已经国家没有能力支付高额的养老金
<mofli> 还查不出亏到哪里去了。哎
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 入籍拿美国养老金回国花
<mofli> gebjgd: 想。。
<Aimerle> gebjgd：那也是不现实的
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 现实
<mofli> 不交，哪里有给的。
<gebjgd> mofli, 在交阿
<Aimerle> gebjgd：你移民美国也好，加拿大也好，就是为生活更好
<Aimerle> gebjgd：这和你在这里赚钱去越南花是一样的道理，你会去吗
<mofli> gebjgd: 现在在哪？
<gebjgd> mofli, 德国
<bao__> 入籍拿美国养老金回国花 ， 为什么不现实
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 回
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 会
<mofli> 在德国，交美国的？
<Aimerle> gebjgd：，，，，，，，，
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 帝都人表示毫无压力
<gebjgd> mofli, 我说的是你们
<gebjgd> mofli, 我交的是德国的养老保险
<mofli> @@
<mofli> 你说话，大喘气
<microcai> inode: ?
<microcai> inode: report bug to #cjktty
<Aimerle> gebjgd：不过也算是条路吧，是我就入加拿大，再去北欧侨居
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 北欧？
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 生活水平高的要死
<kenifanying> dell的本本，现在磁盘出现坏道，还在保修期内，联系售后有可能换个硬盘不？会不会因为我用了linux而不是原来自带的windows 7而不理我呀？
<mofli> 去阿联酋。那里本地人都不做事的
<Pwnna> kenifanying: 没问题的
<microcai> kenifanying:  别那么小白。当然不会
<Pwnna> kenifanying: 讲清楚就行了。
<Aimerle> gebjgd：嗯，水平高归高嘛，你可以出去了再选择嘛，工作先啊
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 已经工作了
<mofli> 娶本地老婆，可到政府部门当差。这福利多好。
<Pwnna> 上次我摔坏了一个电池还换了呢
<Aimerle> gebjgd：噢
<mofli> 你们这些德国美国的穷鬼
<Aimerle> kenifanying：你不会是用8.04的吧
<kenifanying> 那看来明天得打dell售后了……另外这种情况有可能给你换不？
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 不是，我用debian squeeze
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 不给你换的换你还不如买神舟
<Houge-Langley> 刚刚看见linuxtoy上推荐一款全平台的智力游戏，看上去不错，其实就是所谓的七巧板，画面设计很有中国风
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 买dell的是干毛的
<mikeandmore> Aimerle: 加拿大和北欧差不多的感觉。。。我是说精神状态上
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 不过今天干了件蠢事……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 还不是为了售后
<Aimerle> kenifanying：哗，难得啊，
<Aimerle> kenifanying：这边DEBIAN控不多呢
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 蒽，明天打售后电话……
<bao__> 怎么检查自己笔记本的风扇是否正常啊，除了拆机以外
<Aimerle> bao__：倾听。。。。。。
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 我从vbox同时拷贝两个6G多大文件到linux共享文件夹里面，然后就出问题了……
<gebjgd> bao__, 把机器打开
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 也行
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 后悔都来不及……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 用什么vbox？
<pocoyo> bao__: 去求签
<gebjgd> kenifanying, linux不能满足你么？
<Aimerle> kenifanying：怎么用VBOX啊，，，，，
<kenifanying> gebjgd, virtualbox，xp下的东西拷贝……
<kenifanying> Aimerle, 我也后悔呀……
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 纯粹就是自作孽……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你要xp干吗？
<Aimerle> kenifanying：用什么都可以，千万别用盒子装这玩意儿
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 没事的话玩一玩……
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 什么病毒什么的当然得在xp下玩，Linux下没效果
<Aimerle> kenifanying：盒子问题很多的，，，，，
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 怎么说？不是今天干的蠢事，平时没什么问题……
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 蒽，知道它有问题，我设置虚拟硬盘的时候都用的动态扩展……
<Aimerle> kenifanying：多了去了，经常会有库错误
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 不过今天还是疏忽了……
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 通常小问题直接忽略了
<kenifanying> Aimerl, 那用什么好？xen跟kvm我机子都不支持硬件虚拟化
<Aimerle> kenifanying：不过这个应该可以保的
<Aimerle> kenifanying：要什么XP嘛，直接上不就行了
<Aimerle> kenifanying：DEBIAN强大N倍
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你有什么东西非要用win？
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 硬件？
<mofli> 下片子，没资源的。不就需要win了。
<mofli> id也不支持lin了。游戏完蛋了，只能win了。
<gebjgd> mofli, pps
<Aimerle> mofli：WIN不就是玩用的吗？
<mofli> 是啊。我在下冰河世纪
<Aimerle> mofli：我要下电影，不是论坛就是FTP，没必要用WIN
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 正在下载肉蒲团
<Aimerle> gebjgd：牛氓
<mofli> Aimerl: 你给我找下资源先。我可是找不到。
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 和我老婆一起看
<gebjgd> Aimerle, XD
<mofli> gebjgd: 记得留一个url。
<gebjgd> mofli, bt
<mofli> bt没问题。留着，我明天找你要
<Aimerle> mofli：我就看人人上的美剧，动画片用EMULE，电影去找个人FTP
<gebjgd> Aimerle, pps多好
<mofli> 啥个人ftp啊
<mofli> 要珍藏的。pps啥哦
<Aimerle> gebjgd：从来不用WIN下的东西，而且PPS很不清楚
<mofli> gebjgd: 你pps下那肉
<gebjgd> Aimerle, linux上早就有pps了
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 你落后了
<mofli> Aimerl: 难道你挂的pt?
<gebjgd> mofli, 什么肉？
<Aimerle> gebjgd：没兴趣，不喜欢看在线的
<mofli> gebjgd: 你和你老婆的肉啊。
<mofli> 要看的那肉。
<gebjgd> mofli, 不是。肉蒲团是在6park上找的
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 只能看在线的。警察看的紧
<mofli> 应该网盘也有。就是找不到
<Aimerle> mofli：PT就是BT嘛
<mofli> 额。德国。那是。抓了抓了
<mofli> 那还是不同啊
<Aimerle> gebjgd：去找个人站点，下载应该没事的吧？
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 没那么多时间下载
<gebjgd> Aimerle, pps挺好
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 够清晰了
<hceasy> 都还没睡啊
<mofli> 不是说德国有人被盗网，下啥，结果本人被抓？
<Aimerle> gebjgd：让国内给你寄蓝光吧，一张25G，U个100张够你看一阵了
<hceasy> pps的电影剪的太厉害了，剧情有时候都不连了
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 不看
<gebjgd> Aimerle, pps挺好了
<Aimerle> gebjgd：噢，我是不喜欢PPS里的内容
<Aimerle> gebjgd：我要看的PPS都没有
<mofli> gebjgd: 干脆现在给我? 反正要挂机下载了
<mofli> Aimerl: 看啥呢？
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 比如？
<hceasy> good night
<Aimerle> mofli：美剧，动画片，
<mofli> gebjgd: 快给啊
<mofli> 解释下，啥叫动画片
<Aimerle> mofli：。。。。。。。
<mofli> 。。
<Aimerle> mofli：自已去verycd上动漫区去看
<mofli> 你还怎看那些烂动画剧？
<gebjgd> mofli, 找不到种子文件了
<mofli> 色情类的？
<mofli> gebjgd: 啥软件下的。可以导出
<Aimerle> mofli：普通的啦，，，，神经
<mofli> Aimerl: lol 还面子薄
<gebjgd> mofli, transimission
<gebjgd> mofli, 找到了
<Aimerle> mofli：还有音乐
<mofli> gebjgd: 那临死目录里面有保留的。
<gebjgd> mofli, 看过了，不在tmp里面
<mofli> gebjgd: 还不是。放ftp
<mofli> ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/
<gebjgd> mofli, 等。dropbox
<mofli> @@
<mofli> dropbox慢吧
<mofli> 还留痕迹
<mofli> 你会被抓的
<gebjgd> mofli, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/1.41g.torrent
<gebjgd> mofli, 国产片子
<gebjgd> mofli, 不怕
<Aimerle> gebjgd：德国下载BT是犯法的吗
<mofli> 咋叫国产
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 你觉得呢
<Aimerle> gebjgd：那FTP呢
<mofli> nnnnd 810个资源。
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 不知道。不爱ftp
<mofli> ftp匿名，安全些嘛
<gebjgd> mofli, 爽么？
<Aimerle> gebjgd：嘿嘿，要不要我开个FTP给你啊
<gebjgd> sftp才安区
<gebjgd> sftp才安全
<mofli> 这800多个，都该抓的。 lol
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 没地方放
<alvin_rxg> mofli: 那 ftp 好乱
<mofli> alvin_rxg: 越乱，越安全
<alvin_rxg> mofli: 指点下，东东都在哪？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3D肉蒲团
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还不下载
<alvin_rxg> 我只关心女人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有女人
<Aimerle> gebjgd：开个FTP，开个匿名的账户给你
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 你那里有什么？
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 我要sgu S02
<mofli> Aimerl: 你麻烦不。直接交换ssh密钥嘛
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&biw=1278&bih=676&q=site%3Aftp.sdedu.net&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=  <= 这些都什么啊
<mofli> nfs过去
<mofli> sshfs过去
<Aimerle> gebjgd：15T的资源
<alvin_rxg> 什么 周长， 什么 asp，什么教育网 的都来了？？
<mofli> gebjgd: 我去举报你。
<gebjgd> Aimerle, 你15T都什么玩意
<Aimerle> gebjgd：音乐，电影，动画片
<gebjgd> mofli, 我怀疑你的德语水平
<mofli> Aimerl: 你也要举报
<richard_ma> A
<Aimerle> mofli：来举报吧，欢迎
<richard_ma> Aimerl: 天啊，15T？
<mofli> 啥。啥德语
<Aimerle> richard_ma：嘿嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> mofli: ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/  肉铺子没找到
<mofli> Aimerle: 你个ip都不会躲的家伙
<gebjgd> 考
<mofli> alvin_rxg: ?
<gebjgd> mofli, 枪版
<gebjgd> mofli, 日了。白下了
<mofli> gebjgd: cam那种？不是吧。
<Aimerle> mofli：定期改一个嘛，又不是很难
<mofli> @@那也1.4G?
<gebjgd> mofli, 恩拿
<gebjgd> mofli, 被骗了
<alvin_rxg> Aimerle: 有啥动画片呢？
<mofli> Aimerl: 哎，你年轻。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还小点儿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还动画片
<mofli> gebjgd: 那。。。我还下？
<alvin_rxg> 有啥 comic 呢
<Aimerle> alvin_rxg：不要想歪了，没有H
<gebjgd> mofli, 别下了。
<gebjgd> mofli, 我晚上抱老婆去了
<alvin_rxg> 有啥科幻点的 comic ？ 类似 高达的
<mofli> gebjgd: 截图看下。如果太差，就停了
<gebjgd> mofli, 自己演
<gebjgd> mofli, 很差，别下了
<gebjgd> mofli, 我已经删除了
<mofli> 你的，又不发布
<Aimerle> alvin_rxg：高达也有一些，不过我不喜欢的没有
<gebjgd> mofli, 没法看
<mofli> @@
<alvin_rxg> =.0
<alvin_rxg> 原来是 exp 呃……
<Houge-Langley> 大家都安静了，看来都睡觉了
<Aimerle> 睡觉，晚安
<alvin_rxg> 晚安～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pps看的很不爽
<Houge-Langley> 刚刚下载了Temple Of Tangram，也玩了玩，挺好的，做了个短视频，明天再传了，今天太晚了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老是断
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 很久没看了。的确是很不爽，上面大多是中文语音
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是，我这里会卡会断
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 你还是挂 verycd 吧……
<alvin_rxg> 我要看啥就，要不土豆，要不 verycd。 pps 不碰了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不敢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那我宁愿上个win
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当电视看
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国有类似土豆的网站吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 有，但是没有非法的视频可以看……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有点以外
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有点意外
<richard_ma> 睡觉了，晚安各位
<blueghost> richard_ma:)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 怎么？
<richard_ma> blueghost: 早些睡吧～～
<richard_ma> blueghost: 你这个id能翻译成蓝精灵么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 总感觉 应该不会象中国那样 随大流
<alvin_rxg> 大流？
<blueghost> richard_ma:) 随你，就一名字
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 跟风
<alvin_rxg> 跟啥风？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是感觉 别人有的， 不会屁颠屁颠地跟着去做， 至少做些没人做的
<alvin_rxg> 他们看别人做的他们是否满意，不满意就自己做个。
<alvin_rxg> u2b 他们可以用啊，干吗自己做个？浪费
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，还是有不同
<alvin_rxg> twitter 他们可以访问啊，不用自己做
<alvin_rxg> twitter 国内不能访问，然后雨后春笋般的出了一大堆。。 我都不知道用哪个好……
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你可以考虑下做个聚合平台，把国内多个同类的东西放一起
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，就是说还是有自己的想法在。 而不是 象中国那样，bloger 流行了，几大门户都弄起 blog， twitter 兴起了，几大门户又一大堆，yoube起来了，又一大堆。有点新意不行的吗
<alvin_rxg> 不是说新意，而是说市场很乱……
<alvin_rxg> 像新浪，开了那么多业务，新闻，邮箱，论坛，游戏，t，博客... etc. 那新浪的中心是啥呢？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我还是做那个项目，然后弄个 wm 。wm 是 象之前说的，还有每个 work space 对应一个类别。 那个项目放在一个 work space （internet）上，然后还有一个 类似 autocad 那种 操作方式 的 uml 绘图，放在另一个 work space (develop)，娱乐 work space 放现有的几个程序。 组成一个环境
<blueghost> 自用的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 有时间你可以整个聚合平台，比如让人在一个页面上搞定 新浪，搜狐，10美分 等的微波
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 每个 work space 作为一个场景。
<alvin_rxg> 发布出来吧，放到 bbs.archlinux.org 肯定有很多人用的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 一个还没弄好呢，正在努力
<alvin_rxg> 就像 catwm，就是在 archlinux 论坛发布的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> catwm 还没个它自己的官方页面呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢谢鼓励，我会去努力的。 我去努力了。 今晚搞定那个 oauth， 在小改一下，就可以发布了。
<alvin_rxg> ok
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 我还是下了吧。 忍不住又上来聊天:)
<blueghost> 886
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, opensuse的字体确实不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o.O
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 拷贝了那些字体和没拷贝就是不一样
<alvin_rxg> 不就宋体嘛……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不只
<gebjgd> 一个文件夹的东西
<alvin_rxg> 中文还能有啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 170m
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 事实证明
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不需要温泉 不需要原体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不需要温泉 不需要圆体
<alvin_rxg> o？
<Springscar> :?
<vic> 谁了解go？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, opensuse的字体文件夹用sans就够了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 效果很好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我删除了其他所有的字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很给力
<alvin_rxg> sans 又不是中文
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给你截图
<Springscar> sans 中文很好看的，我用过
<alvin_rxg> 好
<alvin_rxg> http://jandan.net/2011/04/25/zhaoming.html
<alvin_rxg> 肏， sans 没中文的
<alvin_rxg> 没有一个字体叫 sans
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.org/150058
<alvin_rxg> 看上去就像 wqy的正黑啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是不是
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实我也不知道是什么
<alvin_rxg> 就是正黑啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 选的是sans
<alvin_rxg> sans 是个字体族，你看看 sans 里边有啥中文字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我选了正黑。和sans的不一样效果
<alvin_rxg> 图，看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正黑？
<alvin_rxg> y
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/eDMdn
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.org/150060
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 确实似乎就是正黑
<alvin_rxg> 除了英语，因为 sans 里边优先的字体已经有英文了，所以英文是别的字体，中文是正黑
<alvin_rxg> 那你说好看的，就是那个英文字体咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<alvin_rxg> wqy 的英文是很难看
<alvin_rxg> 太窄了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/ADpXH  英文应该是 DejaVu Sans。我之前是 DejaVu Sans Mono 有点不同
<alvin_rxg> 仔细看下，还是略微有点不同……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用suse的字体文件夹都不用配置 了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 英文太给力了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 晚餐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 内核又升级
<alvin_rxg> lts 不着急
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lts有什么好？就是为了稳定？
<alvin_rxg> 不着急升级嘛
<happyaron> gebjgd: 省着出烦心事
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有问题都解决了之后，不会再出新问题。可以专心做事。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我2004年的老本子都没出阿
<gebjgd> happyaron, 从来没在arch上开发编译过
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我的意思是，没事系统不就有有风险么。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还好把。arch没开testing够稳定了
<happyaron> en
<knownbad> 事实上非常稳
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老色鬼
<knownbad> 德国香肠
<knownbad> 但有些主要的升级得自个小心些。  像python2 to python3这类的。
<happyaron> 反正我是选个稳定的版本，然后要用哪个新特性，就自己搞那个软件。
<happyaron> 其他的那些也不怎么需要升级，很省心。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真正的德国香肠来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆有的朋友被人骗了1w欧元
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超级傻X
<alvin_rxg> 。。。
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 哪来这么多香肠？
<knownbad> 一万？  有钱人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 据说有些是管别人借的
<knownbad> 下载了battle los angeles.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆还和她说过是骗人的。她都不信
<knownbad> 男的还是女的？
<knownbad> 女的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 女的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆的朋友
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能是男的么
<knownbad> 漂亮吗？  要漂亮我也去骗
<gebjgd> knownbad, 凑合把。你要？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和你老婆离婚，我免费介绍给你
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她马上就去美国和你团聚
<knownbad> 怎么知道，有男性友人蛮正常的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 天天和你过夫妻生活
<knownbad> 凑合太笼统
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你敢要，我就敢介绍
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是你要和你老婆先离婚
<bao__> how to keep my chrome extensions up to date
<bao__> 有没这样的软件自动更新我的chrome extension
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你离婚了就行了
<knownbad> 不行再也找不到像我老婆这么傻的了。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 前两天刚和人说起要去看那电影的
<knownbad> ff4自动更新
<knownbad> torrent了下来
<Pwnna> bao__: yes, it's called chrome
<bao__> what's it
<gebjgd> knownbad, fx4
<gebjgd> bao__, 我就用chrome挂web11
<gebjgd> bao__, 我就用chrome挂webqq
<knownbad> gebjgd: 女人不傻，她只对喜欢的人傻。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我感觉你老婆一定有问题
<knownbad> 我也是。
<bao__> 怎么用crhome更新chrome 扩展
<knownbad> 可能就因为我年轻英俊些。
<bao__> 怎么更新谷歌浏览器的全部扩展啊
<alvin_rxg> bao__: http://uploadpie.com/kykGV
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<bao__> it doesn't do anything
<gebjgd> knownbad, 无图无真相
<bao__> i tried that
<Pwnna> bao__: stop using fucking extensions.
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> WRITE YOUR OWN BROWSER
<Pwnna> ...
<knownbad> gebjgd: 信我的是白痴。。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, extension不是挺好的么
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 我还是喜欢vanilla
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 什么vanilla?
<knownbad> 我喜欢mocha.
<gebjgd> Pwnna, fx4?
<bao__> B R O W S E R
<Pwnna> 什么Extension都没有
<knownbad> vanilla = 简便
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 没插件不行的
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 要什么插件？
<bao__> 这谷歌浏览器的扩展都没法扩展啊
<knownbad> flash.
<bao__> 没法升级
<Pwnna> 。。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, firefox sync
<Pwnna> ...
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 下载的东西
<bao__> 你们的谷歌浏览器可以升级扩展吗
<knownbad> ff4直接有
<Pwnna> 我chrome就1个插件 (除了FLASH)，是google bookmark
<bao__> alvin_rxg, 我按哪个没用啊
<alvin_rxg> no idea
<bao__> alvin_rxg, 那个按钮
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我就用chrome挂webqq
<knownbad> Pwnna: 那是vanilla + 1而不是vanilla了。
<bao__> extension can't be update?wtf
<Pwnna> knownbad: 差不多。。
<bao__> piece of shit
<Pwnna> bao__: 开始使用Opera?
<bao__> opera 太垃圾了
<Pwnna> opera11挺强大的
<bao__> opera有在线bookmark吗
<gebjgd> Pwnna, opera用不惯
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 还是fx+chrome好用
<Pwnna> 用了很长时间的opera
<Pwnna> 现在用chrome了
<gebjgd> 基本都是2个配合着用
<gebjgd> 收邮件用thunderbird
<gebjgd> 相当的给力
<knownbad> 难道没人用claws-mail了？
<knownbad> 那个才给力
<bao__> 用foxmail
<bao__> http://uploadpie.com/Ak51X
<Pwnna> 收邮件直接就是pinned Tab
<gebjgd> bao__, 那东西太老了
<Pwnna> Gmail + chrome notify + pinned tab + favicon unread count
<knownbad> 还比？   我用telnet好了。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, opera的邮件不喜欢。没thunderbird舒服
<bao__> foxmail好用啊
<Pwnna> 目前没找到好的desktop mail client
<gebjgd> bao__, 没linux版本的
<happyaron> Pwnna: thunderbird
<Pwnna> knownbad: 下次输入密码的时候叫我啊
<Pwnna> happyaron: 对我不适用
<Pwnna> 实用
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 怎么不适用了？
<knownbad> Pwnna: 就543838了。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 转移配置超级简单
<Pwnna> 还给你创造一个IMAP/trash
<gebjgd> Pwnna, thunderbird支持imap
<Pwnna> 直接用web gmail
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 6个邮箱都用webmail？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 输密码累死你
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 知道。。GMAIL下会给你创造一堆的label
<bao__> 我最多时，十几个邮箱用foxmail
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 我所有的信箱全部都是gmail/google apps
<gebjgd> bao__, 不跨平台
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 加上multiple sign in,
<gebjgd> Pwnna, thunderbird还支持qqmaile
<gebjgd> Pwnna, thunderbird还支持qqmail
<Pwnna> 另外手机接到信息会提醒
<knownbad> claws-mail是唯一快的gui client.
<bao__> qq邮箱貌似国外不能用啊
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 从来不用QQ
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 另外我手机上会提示有email
<gebjgd> bao__, 能用
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你家人不用？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你老婆不用？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你老子不用？
<Pwnna> 高中生
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 难怪
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 90后
<Pwnna> 我家每一个用QQ的
<Pwnna> 90后。。
<Pwnna> 恩，据说我不算其中之一
<bao__> Pwnna, 你女友最喜欢用qq跟别人裸聊的
<gebjgd> bao__, 他还没有
<Pwnna> 不过我所有的朋友都没有听说过QQ
<bao__> 假洋鬼子
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 富二代就是不一样
<Pwnna> 所以Pidgin就够了
<Pwnna> bao__: 真洋鬼子
<Pwnna> 目前大部分都是白人。。
<bao__> 真洋鬼子就不要说中文
<Pwnna> bao__: 我又不是洋鬼子
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你应该是香蕉吧？
<Pwnna> 我朋友没有说中文的。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 不算。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 像你这样的富二代惹不起阿
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 高中就能出国留学的
<Pwnna> 一点都不福
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 技术移民
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 你们太。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 高中生？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 技术移民？
<Pwnna> 我12岁就来着了。
<Pwnna> 跟着父母
<Pwnna> 。。
<^k^> Pwnna:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 笑死人了
<bao__> 人家是父母有点钱，到他们那代也败的差不多了
<gebjgd> bao__, 还是富二代
<gebjgd> bao__, 第2代移民热不恰
<gebjgd> bao__, 第2代移民惹不起阿
<bao__> 为什么啊
<gebjgd> bao__, 我倒是想当第2代移民呢
<Pwnna> 恩。目前一个人住在这里。父母去工作，全部是flyin flyout. 得打工挣钱生活还有学习。我肯定是富二代。
<Pwnna> 谢谢大家的打击
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你知足把
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我出国的时候一个人
<Pwnna> 对啊
<Pwnna> 我觉得没什么
<bao__> 别抽太多大麻了哦， Pwnna
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 第二代移民幸福多了
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 还有父母陪着
<Pwnna> 关键是没有啊。
<bao__> 错了
<Pwnna> bao__: 你去吧。。我有事
<bao__> 这样的子女痛苦，父母也痛苦
<Pwnna> 正在复习化学。
<Pwnna> 还好啊。。我觉得挺好的
<Pwnna> 正在攒钱上大学。。
<bao__> 我不抽烟，更不吸毒
<Pwnna> 一样。。
<knownbad> 女的吗？
<Pwnna> 我突然变成女的了？
<Pwnna> O.o
<knownbad> 问问
<bao__> 那你就是假洋鬼子，真洋鬼子中学都抽weed
 * knownbad 开始不良意图
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 如果我是假洋鬼子我还在这个聊天室啊。
<bao__> 特别白人
<Pwnna> 还好，我的朋友没有一个
<gebjgd> bao__, 算了。人家小孩一个
<bao__> 看你中文都开始不地道了
<bao__> 他让我想起我的弟弟
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 珍惜把
<bao__> 每次我弟弟回中国，讲话口吻跟他差不多
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 现在很珍惜 bao__ 的伴
<bao__> Pwnna, 要不你说英语吧
<bao__> 更容易懂
<bao__> 你的中文不敢恭维
<Pwnna> bao__: 你也一样
<knownbad> 可惜不是女的，哎。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你个老流氓
<bao__> 女的怎么样，你准备用吗
<gebjgd> knownbad, 都快入土了。还这么花
<Pwnna> gebjgd++
<bao__> 老花猫
<knownbad> gebjgd: 决不放弃
<gebjgd> knownbad, 。。。。。
<bao__> 我觉得年纪大了还那么花，会让人看不起
<Pwnna> ... ubuntu碟刻失败了。
<Pwnna> 。。。。
<Pwnna> 啥玩意儿。
<bao__> 感觉年轻时没花够
<knownbad> 那中国政府说中国是个天堂，你信吗？
<Pwnna> bao__: 你听起来有做洋鬼子的希望。
<knownbad> 吧irc当真的是傻子。
<bao__> 没听说他们这么说啊
<bao__> 我是中国人
<bao__> 永远都是
<Pwnna> bao__: 不过你的口气、智商、和气质都可以跟洋鬼子比。你很有做洋鬼子的潜力。
<knownbad> 通常这类的是第一个转向的。
<bao__> 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看什么呢？
<bao__> 你挺操心我做甚么啊
<alvin_rxg> openttd
<Pwnna> bao__: 我本来不操心的。你对我那么好我怎么可能不为你担忧呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有那么好玩么
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<bao__> 小朋友，有空多学学中国的文化，你怎么也是个中国人，在国外别人也当你是华人
<bao__> 希望你听得懂
<Pwnna> 的确是啊。
<Pwnna> 我就是一个中国人。
<draketang1> 中国好啊，除了工资比别人低 福利没别人好 税比别人高 房子买不起 言论不自由 网络比较不给力  其他的还行
<bao__> 别像我弟一样，当中国是外国
<Pwnna> bao__: 我没有那样
<bao__> Pwnna, 你几岁出国的
<Pwnna> 12
<Pwnna> 11
<Pwnna> 差不多吧。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 幸福的娃
<bao__> 那样不好，回国人家当你假洋鬼子，在国外别人觉得你是chink
<bao__> fucking chink
<bao__> 你要么干脆在国外别回来了
<Pwnna> bao__: 我觉得你基本上没有自我安全感。
 * knownbad @@~
<bao__> 我说过来人
<bao__> 我是过来人
<bao__> 知道你们那套
<knownbad> Pwnna: 相信自己
 * gebjgd - -!
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你就是比那些其他中国人早到了加拿大省一步
<knownbad> Pwnna: 只听别人的只是另一个别人不是自己。
<gebjgd> XD
<bao_> what did i miss
<Pwnna> 你对自己的身份没有任何的安全感。这导致你会攻击别人。比方说说白人不好，或者说出国的人是所谓的"chink",或者假洋鬼子。这样的话，你把你自己的身份给拉高了一点而已。
<ooooOOOO> .
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天放假吧？
<Pwnna> 歧视，也就是没有自信心的表现。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 少见
<ooooOOOO> 这么多说书的。
<Pwnna> 一个有自信心的人应该能够自嘲，而不是拼命的讽刺别人。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 一边工作一边听battle los angeles.
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 买票了么
<Pwnna> knownbad++
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有假期？
<Pwnna> knownbad: 这位 bao_ 是不相信自己的类型
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还没，存的等老婆来。
<gebjgd> knownbad, .......
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你会死在床上的
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 什么票？
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 听书的票阿
<knownbad> Pwnna: 也不可太轻视他人。
<Pwnna> knownbad: 没有这个意思。
<ooooOOOO> 我在写文档，没听你们……
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还好有伟哥
<bao_> im sorry, 只是跟外国人开开玩笑
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 听你 knownbad 爷爷的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 。。。。
<Pwnna> bao_: 开玩笑就好
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真用那玩意？
<Pwnna> knownbad: 你那东西少吃点。。如果发现时间过长赶紧去医院
<gebjgd> Pwnna, knownbad 他老婆不在身边
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 要不你帮他？
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 行。给他点A片
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 不行的。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 莫非还要3D A 片？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 知道迈克尔杰克逊是怎样炼成的么？
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你要献身
 * knownbad 随便说说别当真。
<knownbad> a片就真给我。。。。快快
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你良心发现了？
<bao_> 我以为外国人会比较开得起玩笑的
<bao_> 原来你还不够白啊， Pwnna
<Pwnna> bao_: 可以啊。不过你稍微有点过分。
<Pwnna> 是不够白啊。
<bao_> 我哪句过分了呀
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 还不睡觉？
<bao_> 给我说中了吧
<Pwnna> 连环的
<bao_> 是不是说你吸食weed那个
<Pwnna> 不是
<Pwnna> 你说我不是中国人
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 我在整理电子书呢。电子版好携带。
<bao_> 那个没什么的，我知道在国外很普遍
<Pwnna> 这就有点过了
<Pwnna> 是的，那个我自己也开这个玩笑
<bao_> 那你是就好咯
<knownbad> 连老妈子都跟我要nook了。  说是比白纸还容易读。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 啥型号？
<Pwnna> 反正你开玩笑可以，只要不要说别人不是中国人就行了
<Pwnna> knownbad: kindle
<Pwnna> nook。。。
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 《四库全书》
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, pdf的？
<bao_> 那你说我不是中国人吧，我让你说
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 非扫描的？
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, odt
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 野心咖
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 也行阿
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 恩，非扫描的。
<Pwnna> bao_: 我说过了。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, pdf输出就行了
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 给个
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 多大？
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 现在《经部》还没有整理完。明天整理完。
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 非扫描才 几MB，红楼梦也才4MB。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 留个联系方式
<ooooOOOO> 扫描版的大。
<Pwnna> 没关系，我不往心里去的
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 刚入了sony prs 350
<Pwnna> 90 mm x 120mm pdf 输出就行了
<knownbad> 有钱人玩的。
<Pwnna> 有人送我的kindle
<knownbad> 之前还说不买了。。。。
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 废话。以前买不起
<knownbad> Pwnna: 要卖吗？
<Pwnna> knownbad: 卖？往哪里ship?
<knownbad> US。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, kindle有点大了
<Pwnna> 算了，你直接到amazon.com上买。。才114
<knownbad> 看价位了。
<Pwnna> 带广告版本
<knownbad> 看了
<knownbad> 还显贵
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, gnulinux@126.com
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 额。。。。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 有gmail么？
<Pwnna> knownbad: .... 你要多便宜啊？
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 以前有，现在没用了，不太稳定。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 我给126没法发信
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 为什么？
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 邮箱不给力
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, .de的域名
<knownbad> Pwnna: 免费？
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 你那里现在有什么好书？
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 推荐点
<Pwnna> knownbad: 少买点伟哥，然后攒钱买kindle
<knownbad> Pwnna: 其实还在观望，看着nook color呢。
<knownbad> lol
<Pwnna> nook color +ＣＭ７
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 《韩国战争史》也在一字一字的输入，不过很慢。
<knownbad> honeycomb.
<Pwnna> 其实我也想要，可惜没有送加拿大的
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 没工作，所以就就把这些弄成电子版的。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 哇。崇拜
<Pwnna> knownbad: 没有Source code, 大部分的都是SDK Build。。不稳定
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 我试试看给你发邮件
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 恩，好的。
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 我现在可以发给你 未成型的《四库全书》，有2.5MB了，四库全书比较大，整理完，估计得有10MB左右。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 可以
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 我给你发邮件了
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 收得到的。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 你那里还有别的好书么？
<knownbad> Pwnna: 你真要请人帮你买。
<Pwnna> knownbad: 没有。看起来眼红而已
<gebjgd> knownbad, nook没有送米国外的？
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 除了nook color以外
<gebjgd> Pwnna, nook color是lcd把？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 不知道呢。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: LCD Touch
<knownbad> 他可以直接开车过边界过来买。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 垃圾
<Pwnna> 先得签证。。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 费眼睛
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 其实如果你要一个android tablet
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 发给你了。
<Pwnna> nook color很好。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 不喜欢lcd
<bao__> Pwnna, 你在甚么国家啊
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 多谢
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 有编程的书
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 编程的书就算了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 只eink不好，夜间看不清。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 一样。。我有kindle
<Pwnna> knownbad: 那盏灯
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 我就是需要名著
<Pwnna> 拿
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 史书？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有灯
<knownbad> 需要backlite.
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 对
<Pwnna> bao__: 加拿大，比较垃圾的国家
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 最好是肥扫描的
<bao__> toronto?
<Pwnna> bao__: 北部。。
<Pwnna> 某个兔子不拉屎的地方
<bao__> nunavut
<bao__> thunder bay
<Pwnna> 那里连兔子都不去
<Pwnna> 差不多
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 《国富论》、《道德经》、《苏东坡-灵语堂》《易筋经》-扫描版
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 很大把？
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 非扫描版。只有《易筋经》扫描版很大。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 来阿
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 都要
<knownbad> Pwnna: 幸福啊，外国人就喜欢清静的地方
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 都是好东西
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 《齐白石全集》要么？
<Pwnna> knownbad: 出去之后直接发现鼻子里都冻住了。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 早
<gebjgd> oo
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 你有什么我要什么
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那些没用， 不如发你个5G的道藏
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 这个是扫描版的（因为是龙虾画）
<Pwnna> knownbad: 水拿出去就变成冰了。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 什么东西？
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 《齐白石全集》1.2GB，都是书法
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是要体积大的吗
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 买电子书了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不是，我要非扫描版的odt
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 是
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 找doc不会容易一些吗。。然后装一个WPS
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 没win
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 有些是epub格式的，不是pdf的。
<knownbad> Pwnna: 更好，绿色。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, odt可以直接pdf
<knownbad> 省电。
<knownbad> 天堂啊。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 可以
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 另外我的没刷中文
<Pwnna> gebjgd: virtualbox + Windows XP OEM HP
<Pwnna> ...
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 从来不用虚拟机
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  网上除了科技书，其它根本找不到高质量的电子书
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我都是笔记本
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 是阿
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 恩，我先给你发送几本，整理好了，都给你发送过来。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 我也是笔记本。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, ooooOOOO 自己手打的
<Pwnna> 我可以运行ubuntu server + win xp
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 2004年的
<Pwnna> 在win7上面。。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你的能比么？
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 不行。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 现在正在和你聊天
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 给你个建议， 把 IEEE mirror 下来，一页一页翻着看
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我可以，pentium-m.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我要中文历史书
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 让我猜猜，聊天就用了70%的内存了？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你个笨
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不可能的
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 没有
<Pwnna> 50%？
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 我开了thunderbird webqq hotot openfetion pidgin xchat
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 流畅的很
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 关掉webqq, thunderbird, 就差不多能够装virtualbox + winxp 了
<knownbad> 还接洗衣机吧？
<Pwnna> knownbad++
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 不用虚拟机
<Pwnna> lol
<Fivesheep> yo
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 正史只能买中华书局的， 估计网上找不到盗版的
<Pwnna> Fivesheep: dawg
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他手打
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 明白了？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 但历史笔记有许多
<knownbad> Fivesheep: yoyo
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我有个问题.
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 台湾的历史书上 关于 蒙古帝国 是怎么描述的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 容斋之类的有许多出版社出过高质量的
<knownbad> 不举？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我有全套的中华书局的扫描版
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 太大
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你没看怎么知道全不全
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 说不定中间缺两页
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 他刚发过来
<Pwnna> 解决方案：打印出来读
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 不清楚你的角度
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 按照共党的历史书, 成吉思汗被归为中国的历史人物
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 几天不见你也学会抬杠了
<knownbad> 该是
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我是想知道 台湾官方的定义
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一日不见如三秋兮， 己经几年不见了
<knownbad> 是历史人物
<knownbad> 外国历史上也有记载。
<Fivesheep> knownbad, http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1538174/Outrage-as-China-lays-claim-to-Genghis-Khan.html
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 关键是你把他定义为外族入侵, 还是定义为 他是中国人的英雄
<knownbad> 看时代了。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 显然是中国人的英雄了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 奥巴马是美国总统, 但他的父亲可不会因为他成了总统而变成了美国人..
<knownbad> 后来不是中国五族了吗？
<Fivesheep> 成吉思汗的帝国可庞大了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那你说我这样满汉血统的人怎么办？
<Fivesheep> 东欧很多汗国
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我就不是中国人了？
<knownbad> 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 汉是没血统的
<knownbad> 高丽棒子
<Fivesheep> 满反而有
<Pwnna> knownbad++
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<knownbad> 怎么没，族谱就事了。
<knownbad> 韩国人就不肯承认他们是中国去的。
<knownbad> 民族主义是个没完没了的意识。
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 另外满是几乎整个被吞并掉了, 满人算是被灭族了......- -"
<Fivesheep> 蒙古人倒是还有自己的国家
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 蒙古？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  就这两天avaxhome上有本计算机画流体的书， 可以载下来看看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我看它干吗。。。。
<Fivesheep> 是啊 蒙古国
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 玩呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, prosieben
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没时间，学车呢
<Fivesheep> 你把成吉思汗归类为中国人的英雄, 那蒙古人情何以堪, 俄罗斯人情何以堪
<bao__> 当年的成吉思汗，现在的蒙古流氓国家
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<knownbad> 其实是想多了。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 好东西阿
<knownbad> 如果是个混血儿呢？
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我只是想知道对岸的历史书怎么定义的..
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 效果很不错
<bao__> 蒙古人恨汉人，就像我们恨日本人一样的
<Fivesheep> 混血儿, 不讲这些
<Fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 双方父母都有份。
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 跟你们一样。
<Fivesheep> 宗族是旧时代的概念
<Fivesheep> 随着全球化
<Fivesheep> 这些东西会变淡
<bao__> 但是仍旧是挑起争端的导火线
<Fivesheep> 我只是觉得档现在还在鼓吹民族主义比较搞笑, 历史开倒车
<knownbad> 是过时的，前些时候还在打共匪呢。
<Fivesheep> 试图搞个叫 '中华民族' 的民族出来...
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 有twitter或者啥的么
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, blog也行
<bao__> 不能把所有国家都当成美国一样
<knownbad> 我跟老婆说我要强奸共匪。
<bao__> 只有美国是个没有文化，没有主流的大熔炉
<bao__> 其他国家都有主流社会
<knownbad> 她说不必强奸，她自个送上门。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆是党员？
<bao__> 你老婆真可爱，喜欢玩强奸游戏啊
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, VPS停了，后来windows live也挺了，博客都没了……
<knownbad> 不知道。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, qq?\
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 虽然我不喜欢用
<knownbad> Fivesheep: 美国也有种族问题。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, gtalk?
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, msn?
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, skype?
<knownbad> 欧巴马就是一例。
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 有新浪微博。我不使用扣扣。
<bao__> 美国的种族问题世界第一
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 当然有啊
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, yahoo?
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, icq?
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, ……晕
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 新浪微博我没有啊
<bao__> 我还以为奥巴马上任是为了说明美国种族问题在改善呢
<Fivesheep> 我感觉 奥巴马 的上台, 是一种反向歧视
<bao__> 人民难伺候啊
<Fivesheep> 黑人们不因为他的政纲, 而因为他的肤色 对他绝对支持
<knownbad> 是改善也是让问题浮上台面。
<bao__> 不给上台是歧视，给上台了是反向歧视
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 我联系方式发送给你邮箱了。
<Fivesheep> 奥巴马这几年为美国带来了什么....
<Fivesheep> 对外更弱了
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 我看看
<bao__> 那如果你是政府你怎么办呢
<knownbad> 正应了中国的阴阳。
<bao__> 让一个混血儿上台
<bao__> 总行了吧
<alvin_rxg> 让一个混血儿的混血儿上台
<bao__> 褐色的，也白也黑
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 加了
<Fivesheep> tiger woods 是更好的人选
<Fivesheep> lol
<bao__> 可惜MJ死了，要不是第一人选
<knownbad> 他是真流氓。
<knownbad> 好羡慕他噢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可惜了红痔了
<Fivesheep> 他 亚非欧 都全了
<bao__> 真流氓比假君子好
<knownbad> 女人不断。
<Fivesheep> 他有钱
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 看见了。
<bao__> 我看奥巴马上台还是好的
<knownbad> 不是，听说大香肠。
<bao__> 至少那些黑人稍微涨了点气
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 你喜欢new age?
<bao__> “不要以为我们只会跑步和灌篮，我们还可以当总统的”
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 班得瑞乐团 的曲子。
<knownbad> 只觉他太内敛的些。
<bao__> 我觉得谁当总统都一样
<bao__> 不影响国家的立场
<Fivesheep> 区别不会太大
<Fivesheep> 大方向一致
<bao__> 所以轮流当也蛮好玩
<knownbad> 立场模糊了些。
<Fivesheep> 对了.... Game of Thrones  ep2了...
<bao__> 美国毕竟在走下坡路，这样已经不错了
<knownbad> 电视坏了
<bao__> 911以前的美国多好
<alvin_rxg> 掉线了掉线了
<alvin_rxg> zalando 的广告...
<knownbad> 没，去拉屎了。
<Fivesheep> 热个pizza...
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N8hLZze-o8  <== 就这个
<Fivesheep> 吃了上班去
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你听的懂相声么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视上有好几遍了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是都有码
<alvin_rxg> 是好久了
<yico> //
<alvin_rxg> 、、
<yico> 终于是进来了
<yico> 不睡觉的?
<gebjgd> yico, 三星
<yico> what ?
<yico> 我破坏什么规矩了没
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 啥相声
<alvin_rxg> yico [~SAMSUNG@114.81.136.238]
<yico> 哦
<yico> 原来如此
<yico> 三星呀,R518
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 所有的相声
<gebjgd> fillayu, 你听的懂么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep,  你听的懂么
<Fivesheep> 为啥听不懂......
<Fivesheep> 不就两个人在那夸张地对话么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你也会笑？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 还是不知所云？
<yico> :-D
<Fivesheep> 很少听
<Fivesheep> 所以不能作答
<yico> 前段时间,我很纠结,用VIM还是EMACS
<gebjgd> yico, 纠结个屁阿
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 粤语的大概会笑
<yico> 有什么好的建议
<gebjgd> yico, 很显然的事情
<yico> ..
<yico> 侬刚
<Fivesheep> 普通话的大多没什么感觉
<gebjgd> yico, vim
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 比如我就不觉得那啥赵本山的有啥好笑.. 倒是觉得很低劣.  我知道那不是相声
<gebjgd> yico, 丧害人？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那个是小品
<yico> 哈哈
<yico> 你懂得~
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 东北人比较。。。。
<yico> 我觉得周立波比较2
<yico> 你们听过的吧
<gebjgd> yico, 你是上海人？
<gebjgd> yico, 你还觉得他二——
<gebjgd> yico, ？
<yico> 恩
<gebjgd> yico, 太难得了
<gebjgd> yico, 你是明白人
<yico> 周立波是傻逼的好吧
<gebjgd> yico, 严重的同意
<yico> 他讲的段子就是抄抄互联网的
<gebjgd> yico, 我听郭德纲
<yico> 虽然说,上海话听着有亲切感
<yico> 郭德纲满好
<yico> 我也听得
<gebjgd> yico, 毕竟现在相声不景气。他算是最好的了
<yico> 要是周立波和郭德纲一起说相声,这两个要打架的
<Fivesheep> 郭德纲 <-- 我就网上知道有这么号人, 但从来没听过
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 估计你不会笑
<yico> 床前明月光
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你老婆笑不
<gebjgd> 像话么像话么？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 不笑
<yico> 床前明月光,geb...接着说
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 一般我都是自己听
<Fivesheep> ...
<gebjgd> yico, 意识地上爽
<yico> 不是
<Fivesheep> 你给她找些 笑谈广东话 她大概就会笑了
<gebjgd> yico, 巨头网名月
<yico> 床前明月光,我是郭德纲
<yico> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 我是郭德纲
<yico> 好吧
<yico> 我记得乱了
<yico> 8-)
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrKEQa5k4MY
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, http://6park.com/news/messages/18511.html <-- 太惨了, 现在这一代的大学生
<yico> :-(
<yico> ...
<yico> 差不多,我也下
<yico> 各位牛人,睡了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是那个vw的广告有意思
<alvin_rxg> 是很不错的
<gebjgd> 非常好的创意
<alvin_rxg> y
<alvin_rxg> 好快……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你邻居呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 把他拉上来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有问题问他
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 字体的问题
<ooooOOOO> jasonjang, 知道怎么造字吗？
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, jagdwurst
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 错了
<ooooOOOO> 比如这个字
<ooooOOOO> http://guoxue.baidu.com/bzk/A144.bmp
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他睡了，貌似明天上班
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: fontforge
<ooooOOOO> 这些字，GB18030里面应该也收录下的，作为副码。不然这样子很快就会失传的。
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, arch有这个包
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 正在安装
<ooooOOOO> 找到这个包了
<alvin_rxg> 念啥？
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 我也不知道
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<alvin_rxg> u+7b26  开始找
<alvin_rxg> 箌
<alvin_rxg> 箌
<alvin_rxg> 箌
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, http://www.zdic.net/zd/bs/
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, alvin_rxg http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE7ZdicAEZdic8C.htm
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, alvin_rxg zhao
<alvin_rxg> 我 charmap 里找的……
<gebjgd> 古同“罩”，捕鱼器。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我查字典找的
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, alvin_rxg 呵呵，谢谢了
<ooooOOOO> 这个网站收录了大部分的汉字吧？
<alvin_rxg> 哎，ibus郑码没这个字……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还真换了郑码了
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 恩
<ooooOOOO> 那百度真是有问题，还因为 他做得很齐全，没想到……
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 出自尔雅
<alvin_rxg> 没，偶尔用用
<gebjgd> fcitx里也没有
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 百度？
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 百度 国学也有收录
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 我都是google，死活查不到才去搜一下百度
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: jadgwurst 的 郑码表里有……
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 恩，我也是的
<ooooOOOO> 因为国学网 那几个字的图片挂了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给 ooooOOOO
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他的表里有 83116个单字
<ooooOOOO> 我不会打郑码
<alvin_rxg> 我得整合下两个词库了
<ooooOOOO> gebjgd, 你帮我整理下《尔雅》？里面生僻字太多了
<alvin_rxg> mhqd	𣬠   <== 什么破词库啊，这字也没法打
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 你把某些部分发给我。我周末帮你弄
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 平时我没有时间
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 上班
<alvin_rxg> ibus 郑码哪个家伙搞的啊……
<gebjgd> ooooOOOO, 洗澡去
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: 尔雅？你问 jagdwurst...
<ooooOOOO> http://guoxue.baidu.com/page/b6fbd1c5/index.html  就这里，按照百度的吧，其它的图片多少都挂了
<ooooOOOO> 谷歌好像没有收录
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 他好像不在线
<alvin_rxg> 他睡了
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: http://zh.wikisource.org/wiki/%E5%B0%94%E9%9B%85
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 进不去  -_-
<alvin_rxg> 晕，那上面字错的……  菿
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 你说字典网站是错的？
<alvin_rxg> 不是， wikisource
<ooooOOOO> 噢。
<alvin_rxg> ooooOOOO: http://uploadpie.com/UdKkE  <== html 文件
<ooooOOOO> alvin_rxg, 里面有几个字浏览器显示不出来。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 我这边也有十几个字不对
<alvin_rxg> 睡了，晚安
<^k^>  06:09
<Houge-Langley> 大家早安
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-26
<ooooOOOO> 大家好
<^k^> ooooOOOO, 好  ㍠ 
<ooooOOOO> 大家知道openoffice的目录怎么设置吗？
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 不是和word下面一样吗？
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 我没有用过word。
<draketang> ooooOOOO:  就是把标题按照层级设为 标题1 或者 标题2 什么的依次类推
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 我使用openoffice输出的目录怎么有差别呢？
<ooooOOOO> http://uploadpie.com/gQkZK
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 我知道那个
<ooooOOOO> 你看图片
<ooooOOOO> 上面的目录是很好的，下面的都有空格的
<ooooOOOO> 这个是怎么回事呢？
<draketang> 那个空格是干嘛的？
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 我不知道呀
<ooooOOOO> 莫名其妙的出现的，影响美观。
<draketang> ooooOOOO:  我输出的不会啊，你全文设置了行距吗？ 还有段前 段后距离统一
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 不知道
<ooooOOOO> -_-
<ooooOOOO> 我这分几天编辑的
<ooooOOOO> 《四库全书》
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 有个可能，你的标题栏不只一行
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 三个标题
<ooooOOOO> 标题1 2 3
<draketang> 与正文间的空行也设为标题了 而不是正文
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 你帮我调调好不？
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 我给你远程
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 这么高级，没弄过远程。。。
<ooooOOOO> draketang, vnc://113.56.143.129::5900
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 在浏览器输入下就好了
<draketang> pass
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 密码123
<draketang> Authentication to host 113.56.143.129 has failed (Unknown authentication failure).
<ooooOOOO> 再试一次看看
<ooooOOOO> 好了吗？
<draketang> ok
<draketang> 好卡
<draketang> 这怎么整。。。
<ooooOOOO> 把下载关了？
<draketang> 没下载啊
<ooooOOOO> 我已经把PT关了
<ooooOOOO> 好了
<draketang> 额。。。还是卡
<ooooOOOO> 你移不动鼠标吗？
<draketang> 我觉得是标题跨行了
<draketang> 你自己对着pdf出问题的标题看看
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 恩，好，我试试看
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 还是找不到  -_-
<draketang> ooooOOOO:  如果层级编辑的对 应该这样的  http://www.flickr.com/photos/drake_tang/5655334605/
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 我把odt 发给你？
<ooooOOOO> 你使用 openoffice看看？
<draketang> 哦，可以
<ooooOOOO> 你邮箱？
<draketang> 你发我邮箱吧  tfdetang@yahoo.com.cn
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 话说你在下什么好东西？:-D
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 没有下载啦，在上传 ，我混4个PT站。
<ooooOOOO> :)
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 收到了吗？
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 从垃圾邮件里翻出来了。。
<ooooOOOO> draketang, -_-
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 我肚子饿死了，我出去买几个包子回来，等下过来
<win_user> :)
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 在我这里输出成pdf 正常的不得了
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 我把我导出的pdf发你了，如果还有问题 那就是你Evince设置有问题吧
<yangjia> 大家帮我看一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=327524
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 关于ssh的一个问题
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 谷歌好像又连不上，能不能转发到我的126上面？
<ooooOOOO> draketang, gnulinux@126.com
<draketang> ooooOOOO: ok
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 收到了，你导出的pdf怎么是好的呢？
<ooooOOOO> 我导出的有问题……
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 你用的另存为还是导出
<ooooOOOO> 导出
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 那我也不知道啦
<sila_> hehe
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 奇怪了，算了，我到时候，托别人帮我导出。
<ooooOOOO> :)
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 不如你重装下你的 openoffice
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 根本上解决
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 那我还是编辑完成吧，我怕那个标题样式 对不上了，
<ooooOOOO> draketang, 标题太多了
<draketang> ooooOOOO: 是的看的头痛
<ooooOOOO> draketang,:)) 我编辑去了。
<yangjia> 大家帮我看一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=327524
<TopWinStudio> 有人在吗？请教一个arch下引导bt3的问题。就是我把bt3的程序复制到我的arch下。想增加一个引导菜单。是否必须将bt3程序复制到某个分区的根目录下？？
<TopWinStudio> 有人在吗？请教一个arch下引导bt3的问题。就是我把bt3的程序复制到我的arch下。想增加一个引导菜单。是否必须将bt3程序复制到某个分区的根目录下？？
<fss> 早啊
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 电脑中邪 求高手解释 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327535&p=2289213#p2289213 如题，今天一早起来发现我的邮箱里面电脑自己给自己发了个邮件。而且我的主题也被更改了。求解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eatapple — 2011-04-26 9:22
<fss> 新鲜，瞅瞅去
<afiredp1> 我装了 dwm 进去 什么都干不了，只有 左上角有1-9
<leaveboy> afiredp1: ...
<afiredp1> leaveboy, ？？？
<leaveboy> afiredp1: 你个性的很
<afiredp1> leaveboy, 怎么了？
<wxg> python urllib2 post文件相关 谁有资料么
<ofan> 官方文档吧
<afiredp1> 我用 xrandr 修改分辨率 我想每次启动分辨率 自动改好 应该修改哪里啊
<iGirl> afiredp1: 啥系统?
<iGirl> 啥wm
<afiredp1> iGirl,  debian
<iGirl> afiredp1: debian啥显卡分辨率不对?我的debian sid tty都开了kms分辨率好的很
<afiredp1> iGirl,  分辨率问题我折腾很久了 之前是 console 的分辨率 现在是 gui的分辨率
<afiredp1> iGirl, 我已经改好了，但是每次重启都要改一次 麻烦 不知道吧那句修改命令加在哪里？
<iGirl> afiredp1: 啥显卡?debian啥版本
<afiredp1> iGirl,  不关显卡，问题很简单 修改分辨率 保存
<iGirl> afiredp1: 如果支持kms开了kms就不会这样了
<afiredp1> iGirl,  跟你说不明白了，
<iGirl> afiredp1: 你可以试试放.bashrc
<iGirl> afiredp1: 是你不明白,我问你啥硬件 啥版本说了会死啊
<iGoogle> 会死。会死
<afiredp1> iGirl,  我是问 debian 修改分辨率 然后 怎么保存 不用每次都修改，跟硬件有关系？
<iGirl> afiredp1: 好吧...我不知道
<iGoogle> 有关系，有关系
<NoIE> 博客大巴彻底翻车了，幸亏之前我把我的日志都备份了一下。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 死ee,你凑啥热闹...
<iGirl> iGoogle: 搞你的todo去,块
<iGoogle> 你被bs了吧。别人不答你的提问。
<ofan> https://github.com/jeresig/thunderhub
<if_else> 各位兄台，find 默认使用的是 正则，还是普通的linux 通配符。谢谢
<iGoogle> 看你的Nick，就像骗子。hoho
<iGoogle> if_else: 自己看man。啥事情也好意思问。
<inode> I had during the hardest time ,gentoo,what surprise will you give me?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: ?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 简单讲解一下。。嘛玩意儿
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 一个开放给所有人的project,也就是任何人都可以提交commit..
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: ......................................
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ...
<iGirl> iGoogle: lol
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 目的是？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 不知道.. 看了几个人提交的文件 都是搞笑的
<NoIE> 请问，ubuntu one 提供二级域名吗？可以在 ubuntu one 上建博客吗？
<NoIE> 在线等，今天上午我想租用一个网络空间。
<lemonhallatvpn> 这个年代，什么稀奇古怪的想法都有
<NoIE> 各位的网络空间都是花多少钱租的？
<if_else> iGoogle: 兄，看 man 手册的确可以解决所有问题，但像find 有 1400 行，没有关键字，你懂得！
<ofan> if_else: 为何你老爱叫人'兄'?
<roylez> if_else: 看man的功力不够，回去自己练级
<iGoogle> if_else: 参数，通常说明在前面几段
<iGoogle> fvwm的包。80%是man。我都看过。虽然忘记很多。 if_else 赶紧去看
<jyf1987> 昨天我领导发现个方法可以避免gfw的ssl干扰
<iGoogle> 你领导是个色鬼？
<ofan> jyf1987: 啥方法?
<jyf1987> 跟色鬼有什么关系？
<iGoogle> 钻洞出去看片啊
<lemonhallatvpn> .......................
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于亮度调节 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327545&p=2289316#p2289316 大家好，我的是联想旭日c466，本来在电源首选项里是有亮度调节的滑动条的，但是今天一打开看，却发现没有了，亮度不能调节了，求救。 统计信息: 发表于 由 furskytl — 2011-04-26 10:36
<jyf1987> 他发现走ssl的数据包一大 就容易被gfw顶上丢包 所以把mtu设到400 结果被干扰稍多了
<jyf1987> 少多了
<lemonhallatvpn> OK。。。我去设置路由器
<iGoogle> 恩。mtu很神奇。说不清的
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 你看来也是一个色鬼
<jyf1987> 你设下本机不就行了
<jyf1987> ifconfig eth0 mtu 400
<if_else> ofan: 古人都喊兄台的吗？
<ofan> if_else: 不知道唉,倒是让我想起淘宝的'亲'了
<lemonhallatvpn> 草
<jyf1987> http://www.guokr.com/article/19988/  键盘皮夹，GEEK专属！
<lemonhallatvpn> 路由器没有MTU设置。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> 哪里还能设？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 就用ifconfig好了嘛
<if_else> ofan: 哎，难道，你想我喊你 君！
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 本机网卡
<jyf1987> 路由应该有mtu设置的 拨号那里都有 100以下的那种都有
<ofan> if_else: 叫ofan就行
<if_else> roylez: 兄，惭愧啊阿，小弟，功力还不行啊阿
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> roylez: 这称呼，有基的成分？
<ofan> iGoogle: 刚想说....
<jyf1987> 菊友
<ofan> if_else: 这样是会引起误会滴  lol
<lemonhallatvpn> .........
<jyf1987> if_else: 以后喊他菊友好了
<lemonhallatvpn> 兄贵
 * jyf1987 晋陶渊明独爱菊
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我悲剧了
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 咋？
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 那个女人4天我就厌倦了。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 于是，最近不会有床单了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你给龌龊的家伙。就知道菊花。去找一个女人吧。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 厌倦肉体还是这个人？
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 人
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 找你
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 那你难道跟她交往才4天？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 还是搬过来住就露出真面目了？
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 你是O型血的。
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 没，觉得好无聊的一个人。。。。
<jyf1987> 我好像是b型
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我也是B
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 额 那mm是哪里的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 江苏盐城
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 求真相..
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 问错了 我问那mm啥行业的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 巧克力
<Aimerl> 你们这群龌龊的家伙
<iGoogle> 你们2个B
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 你在我豆瓣上没看到？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 发了?
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 啥？做巧克力？ 这种你都能勾搭上 还真能耐阿
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 非常无聊的一个人，专注于打扮。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 那个短发的?
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 明显就是别人闷骚了。你去帮忙了。你以为啥
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 恩，MM不会打扮是挺麻烦的，太爱打扮也真的很BORING
<ofan> Aimerl: 哪里龌龊了..
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: sigh.. 那个看样不像是爱打扮的
<iGoogle> ofan: 哪里有照片？
<Aimerl> ofan：切，，
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 女为悦己者容 也没啥坏处阿
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 关键是前几天你咋不觉得她无聊呢
<ofan> iGoogle: lemon的豆瓣上... 等等我发地址
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: sun的,你又换了一个人啊!!!??
<jyf1987> 打江山的死了，保江山的老了，卖江山的发了，看江山的跑了，挖江山的富了，建江山的拆了，拆江山的升了，爱江山的关了，哭江山的压了，坐江山的昏了。利比亚这个国家就快完蛋了。
<ofan> Aimerl: - -..
<iGoogle> 哦
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 我还以为原来那个
<iGoogle> Aimerl: 你是乖乖女？
<ofan> 貌似是大姐..
<yangjia> 大家帮我看一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=327524
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 关于ssh的一个问题
<Aimerl> iGoogle：我是腐女，哈哈
<iGoogle> 不过，我还是支持 Aimerl 骂 jyf1987 这基佬。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你是百合
<ofan> iGoogle: 貌似都骂了..
<iGoogle> ofan: ? 谁？ Aimerl骂了？
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 4天了解一个人是不是太快了？或者是我太轻率得 下结论了？
<roylez> iGoogle: 你这基神
<roylez> Aimerl: 求真相
<ofan> 基神....
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 你这人可真是喜新厌旧阿
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 这个品质比上次那个好
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 估计以后你都是这样了
<iGoogle> roylez: 死家伙
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 谈不上吧。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 哪个？
<Aimerl> yangjia：你这个问题好像是不行的 ，反正我觉得是
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 原来你相册里的那个
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 就是头脑发热 有妞就上 搞他一炮是一炮的心理
<iGoogle> 整天菊花含嘴里面的那jyf才是基佬。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 饿。。。。松隆子？
<iGoogle> ofan: 地址呢？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我看你菊花茶喝多了 让农药残留给整脑残了
<ofan> iGoogle: http://www.douban.com/note/146387671/
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 没有，我是觉得真得不能过一辈子。。。。性格不太 合适
<Aimerl> 终端挂起的任务在另外一个终端继续运行
<NoIE> 伦敦，英国	
<NoIE> 圣克拉拉/洛杉矶，加利福尼亚州，美国	
<NoIE> 西雅图，华盛顿州，美国
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 除开你，这里没人提菊花的。
<NoIE> 哪个服务器离中国比较近？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 那你还兴冲冲地跟她住一块去
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你刚才不就提了
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: ..........
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 跟你这小孩没法沟通
<yangjia> Aimerl: 那我有任务需要挂起的时候怎么办呢？
<iGoogle> ofan: 不吸引。不知道 lemonhallatvpn这家伙怎么看的
<Aimerl> 你们有做过这种事吗？终端里中断的进程在新的终端里继续运行
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 呵呵 做人的观念不一样
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 道不同 不相为谋
<ofan> iGoogle: 啥意思?
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: 当初就是看上她的职业。。。还有黑丝
<ofan> Aimerl: 描述不清啊
<iGoogle> ofan: 看了没感觉怎么好的嘛。
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: 还有就是，对方要求还不高。。。。
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 只是丝袜就吸引你了？
<iGoogle> 。。
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: 其实是职业
<Aimerl> ofan：不要问我啊，问yangjia
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 为何职业能吸引你？
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 难道你面貌影响交通？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 为何职业能吸引你
<ofan> yangjia: 我可以ssh到另一台机器开一个任务挂起,然后再到那台机器上继续执行任务
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 去死，你问谁啊
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 因为觉得巧克力这个行业挺幸福的
<yangjia> ofan: 要怎么操作呢
<ofan> iGoogle: 黑丝啊...
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 晕 巧克力让人产生幸福感的东西无非是多巴胺而已
<iGoogle> 啥幸福哦。不就是舔的职业嘛
<Aimerl> yangjia:挂起终端里的进程，再某一时段再继续应该是没问题的
<iGoogle> 幻想的
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 感觉跟我年龄差不多  XD
<Aimerl> yangjia：SSH到虚拟机上，，，，没试过
<ofan> yangjia: 就是ssh到另一台机器,就相当于直接操作另一台机器了嘛
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: .......26
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 奥...  失误了..
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 这是她24的照片
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 年轻，反正有多。不错
<yangjia> ofan: 对呀
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 你还真是要求简单
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 放个图给我看看 要黑丝的
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 我比较寂寞..
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你可以去死了。。。你这个年纪啊，估计还是想着做吧
<yangjia> ofan: 现在的问题就是在一个终端上挂起的任务是否可以从另外一个终端上面继续开始
<iGoogle> 真的。有其他啥照没。 lemonhallatvpn
<Colin-shzsc> Pidgin 的 MSN 签名是不是还是只能看不能改？
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: ++ 这句说对了。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 饮食男女 嘛 ， 孔老2都这么说
<jyf1987> 食色 性也
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 哎，找个性格合适的不容易。。。。
<leaveboy> 别在一个话题上纠结
<ofan> yangjia: 你这描述不清楚啊,这两个终端链接的是在同一个系统下还是不同的系统下
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 彼此看得顺眼，性格又合适。。。还需要再寻觅一阵子
<jyf1987> 能谈得来就好了呗
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 那太不好找了
<iGoogle> 我支持踢了 lemonhallatvpn。都是他惹祸的。影响irc的。
<Aimerl> ofan：估计他不是在一个系统下
<jyf1987> 不容易冲突的那种就行
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 要求太高了... 给我个差不多的就行
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: ........
<ofan> Aimerl: 也可能是ssh过去的
<lainme> 悲剧了
<iGoogle> 都不说了。有人会生气了。
<Aimerl> ofan：是啊，不过我没碰到过这样的
<iGoogle> 说技术
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 我要看图 快上一张来
<jyf1987> 既然说到技术 ubuntu的源里有gkt3了没？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 我喜欢这腿啊..
<jyf1987> 我想试试 css来修饰样式
 * iGirl 围观ing
<Aimerl> ofan：其实他是想虚拟机suspend，再用SSH过去，重新运行中断的进程
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 跟你讨论这个话题是我的失误。。。应该找blueghost。。。。
<ofan> Aimerl: 奥... 那应该没问题
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: blueghost和ofan是两个阵营的 额
<yangjia> ofan: 是同一台主机
<ofan> yangjia: 可以..
<Aimerl> ofan：我不知道，我没碰到过这种情况
<ofan> jyf1987: blueghost是神马立场的?
<jyf1987> ofan: 是贵组织的对抗组织
<yangjia> ofan: 那我实验一下去
<ofan> jyf1987: 太隐晦了 不懂
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 因为我比较年轻...
<jyf1987> ofan: 就是芬兰国那个组织
<Aimerl> 这个MIRC真是不方便，
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 恩，是啊。。。考虑的问题高度不同。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ....... 就这么被bs了...
<ofan> jyf1987: 啥组织
<ofan> jyf1987: 不能说的直白点啊..
<jyf1987> ofan: 芬兰国你都不知道？业务不熟阿 把首字母打下看看
<lemonhallatvpn> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> jyf1987: flg?fenlanguo?finland?
<Aimerl> jyf1987：finland?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 悟性太差
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 求指导..
<jyf1987> ofan: flg还不懂 还给组织干活 太没觉悟了
<lemonhallatvpn> Aimerl: 悟性太差+1
<ofan> jyf1987: 奥 ...轮子啊
<jyf1987> 真是一代不如一代了
<Aimerl> jyf1987:FLG是什么东西
<ofan> jyf1987: - -!!!
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 终于明白了。。。。
<jyf1987> flg是啥 可以用google 搜索下 呵呵
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 你反正是要出国的人了
<ofan> 表示拼音缩写很扯淡...
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 不一定
<iGoogle> 都是脑残圈内的用语。别学。 ofan
<jyf1987> ofan: 你要出国了？
<Aimerl> jyf1987：不会是说 法**吧
<ofan> iGoogle: 恩..
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 那就来西安吧，我给你介绍妹子
<ofan> jyf1987: 申请了,等结果
<jyf1987> ofan: 你出国做啥？
<leaveboy> lemonhallatvpn: 你在西安干嘛
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 你这种要求的，我手上一堆学妹都符合
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 不用去也可以吧,异地我最拿手了
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 谈异地。。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 求电话...
<ofan> jyf1987: 学习
<jyf1987> ofan: 读书？还是国外扩大组织
<iGirl> ofan: 网警出国了,咱们不就解放了?
<jyf1987> 网警出国 在国外下蜜罐 额
<ofan> iGirl: 去国外视察.. 回来继续带队..
<jyf1987> 给我们搞点免费vps 哼哼
<iGoogle> iGirl: ...那国外资源全灭。你高兴啥。笨啊
<Aimerl> iGirl：谁是网警？
<ofan> Aimerl: iGirl 就是
<iGirl> Aimerl: ofan
<Aimerl> 。。。。。。。。
<iGirl> Aimerl: ...信我的
<iGirl> iGoogle: ...
<Aimerl> iGirl：网警是不是可以随意翻墙的？
<ofan> Aimerl: 看我这么纯真的孩子能是网警?
<Aimerl> ofan：我以为你是老油子
<iGirl> Aimerl: 当然...
<ofan> Aimerl: .......
<Aimerl> ofan：网警同志，发个VPN来玩玩
<ofan> Aimerl: 这么犀利啊..
<ofan> Aimerl: 我还没有
<lemonhallatvpn> ......................
<lemonhallatvpn> 你们都太纯洁了
<Aimerl> ofan:VPN速度太慢，有没有其他办法翻墙的
<lemonhallatvpn> 那个不叫网警
<ofan> Aimerl: 肉身翻
<lemonhallatvpn> 网警只管黄赌毒这类的
<ofan> Aimerl: 去香港就行了
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 明白人...
<Aimerl> ofan:一点技术含量也没有，，，，，
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我之前被网特盯上过。。。。。
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: 你做了什么
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 所以知道，人家不是一个部门的
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 同问
<Colin-shzsc> 终于确认了现在的 Pidgin 确实可以设置 MSN 的签名
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: ofan 想签署某部东西
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 奥....
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: ofan 所以被盯上了
<Colin-shzsc> 就是这签名貌似在网页界面上显示不出来
<lainme> 签名很危险...
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 你好大胆啊...
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 那时候年轻。。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 比较好奇 是别人拿给你签的?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 现在就想找个老婆，过安稳日子，无聊的时候能看个电影，出去走走，然后生个孩子。。。不寂寞就行了
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 木有追求啊
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 是啊，木追求了
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 freenode 的 SSL 证书是他自签名的？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 那个东西到现在仍旧是法律禁止词汇啊。。。。根据地方法律，该搜索结果被过滤
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 哎
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 额..
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhallatvpn: 某某xian章？
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 用的跟证书,不是自己的
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: ..........懂就别说了吗
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 奇怪 匹敌、
<Colin-shzsc> 打错
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 奇怪 pidgin 说无法验证……
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: 我这几天发发觉，买一个好用的SSL证书比一个号得VPS还贵
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: SSL证书好贵
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: startssl？
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 域名验证不对
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 取消强制验证
<Aimerl> lemonhallatvpn：怎么贵法
<ofan> freenode用一个证书包了所有域名 - -
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 我现在是放行了的
<Colin-shzsc> 但这样似乎就防不住中间人攻击了、
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: 没，群里的一个朋友在做翻墙工具的时候发觉的，需要一个WILDCARD SSL证书。。。。的确不好找。。那个好像不支持WILD CARD。。。
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 我也是ssl登陆的
<ofan> 不过freenode ipv6支持不给力
<Aimerl> ofan:你们都买证书的吗
<ofan> Aimerl: 不是...
<Aimerl> ofan：噢，登陆啊，，，
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 你是校园网
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 啊！！！对了啊
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 宽带
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我也是校园网！！！！！！
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn:  - -
<Colin-shzsc> 我家里 ubuntu 下面用 gogoc 会直接跳到 ipv6
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我去看看交大的网络支持原生的IPV6不
<ofan> 用隧道的路过...
<ofan> 吃饭去..
<Colin-shzsc> 公司的机器虽说改了 teredo 的地址可以用了，但不会解析到 ipv6 地址
<Aimerl> lemonhallatvpn：IPV6完全不给力滴，支持力度差远了
<ofan> teredo不支持域名解析
<lemonhallatvpn> Aimerl: 唔。。。。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 这个我知道的
<ofan> tunnelbroker支持
<lemonhallatvpn> Aimerl: 你是万事通。。。。
<Aimerl> lemonhallatvpn：大学的网络支持原生都很少
<NoIE> 2G 空间+域名，一年 300 ，我该用吗？
<ofan> NoIE: 不该
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似 gogoc 就是一 tunnel broker……
<ofan> NoIE: 国内的吧
<NoIE> ofan: 欧洲的。
<Aimerl> NoIE：你做什么？
<lemonhallatvpn> Aimerl: 我冒傻气了，如果支持，也必须申请。。。我的路由器也得支持IPV6才行。。。。我傻了。。。。
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 那没意思了,还不如直接用tunnelbroker.net的
<ofan> 好多台服务器
<NoIE> Aimerl: 博客，以后可能会给公司用。
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @levin108 RT @xdash: 某程序员签名档：“每当加班写code的时候就遥想当年诸葛亮做造10万支箭的project，第一天不干，第二天不干，第三天deadline快到的时候，拉鲁肃通宵。”
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 你申请一个WP的不行？
<NoIE> ofan: Aimerl: 请问，能帮我推荐一个吗？
<ofan> jyf1987: 经典
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 好的。
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 稳定吗？
<ofan> NoIE: ramhost.us
<ofan> NoIE: 不过现在卖光了
<Colin-shzsc> 国内我知道的好像只发现清华、复旦和厦大的地址可以被解析到 ipv6
<lainme> ofan: 你用的哪里
<Aimerl> NoIE：就做博客？申请个免费的就行了吧
<ofan> NoIE: 夏季出西海岸的主机,我就买他家 的
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: WP很稳定啊，就是偶尔需要翻墙？
<jyf1987> ofan: 不要迷恋哥 哥只是转的
<NoIE> ofan: 买光了是什么意思？
<NoIE> ofan: 请推荐一个免费的，谢谢。
<happyaron> NoIE: 哪有那么好的事呢
<ofan> lainme: FM,还有LA的
<ofan> lainme: 这两个我这里最快
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 稳定的都需要翻墙。。。其实我告诉你国内最稳定的博客服务提供商是哪三家吧
<ofan> NoIE: 木有免费的
<Aimerl> NoIE：单是做博客，上传一个FTP服务器就可以了吧
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 请讲。
<ofan> NoIE: 卖完了是因为他家不超卖,质量有保证
<NoIE> Aimerl: 恩。
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 排名第一1、新浪。2、腾讯。3、百度
<ofan> ftp都out了
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 都不喜欢。。。
<ofan> 现在直接git部署...
<lainme> ofan: 那都是什么...fm?la?
<Aimerl> NoIE：我买过mobileme的，不是太贵
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 那就等着悲剧吧
<NoIE> Aimerl: 多少钱？
<ofan> lainme: Fremont, CA, US
<ofan> lainme: Los Angeles, CA, US  洛杉矶的,速度也很快
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 我想用一个暂时没有被墙的，以后的先不管。
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 墙了的其实挺好，清净。。。。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 真得。。非常 清净，不会被BAIDU，垃圾机器人骚扰
<Aimerl> NoIE：看你怎么用的，以前我有朋友买过20G的，800块样子
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 也别太清净。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 比如BLOGSOPT。。。真得，国内的垃圾机器人都不访问你的
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: gogoc 是 freenet6 的，维基百科说它是最早的一个 tunnel broker
<NoIE> Aimerl: 小一点的就好。
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 总要翻墙，有点烦。。。
<Aimerl> NoIE：像2G，估计应该不用300块的，你网上查一下吧
<metbsd> IPV6没毛用
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 奥,我说的是he公司提供的那个..
<NoIE> Aimerl: 我试试。
<Aimerl> NoIE：不过它主要是支持苹果的，还是看你们公司的情况比较好
<lainme> NoIE: shared最便宜在$1/月。域名平均$6~7/年
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 好吧，我宁愿用300块钱买一个VPN。。。。
<Aimerl> NoIE：mobileme的服务是很不错的
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 空间我不想花钱
<NoIE> lainme: 我想要收人民币的，就像 sugarhosts 那样。
<Colin-shzsc> 现在想要一个wallproxy的win版exe客户端都已经没了，办公室的机器要用win，win下面用python源代码实在太麻烦
<jyf1987> 我还是喜欢vps
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 发现 ubuntu tweak http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327555&p=2289422#p2289422 最近发现了 ubuntu tweak 这个东西 。请问 这个软件怎么样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 钓鱼调到猫 — 2011-04-26 11:36
<Colin-shzsc> 服务端我是早就架好了的，不受项目解散影响
<lainme> Colin-shzsc: 最后一版没有exe?
<Colin-shzsc> lainme: 是项目已经撤走了，所以没了
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: 你可以用py2exe啊
<Aimerl> NoIE：其实自己架个FTP服务器也是可以的，就是麻烦一点
<NoIE> Aimerl: 怎么做？
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: 打包成二进制嘛
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: FTP+1
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhallatvpn: 回去再看了……
<Aimerl> NoIE：FTP啊，不过支持上就不好说了，很有限
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: 恩，就是会变得有点大。。。。。。
<lainme> Colin-shzsc: 我知道，是解散前发的最后一个版本，我看到有win的exe
<lainme> Colin-shzsc: http://j.mp/fc9jbd
<Colin-shzsc> lainme: 我就愣是没赶上末班车……
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: 这东西好用？
<Colin-shzsc> lainme: 哦。原来这里还有个存档……
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: 很多时候下载速度超过直连
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: 。。。。。。。。。
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: 网速差的时候都用它
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme: 你是教育网？
<lainme> lemonhallatvpn: 恩。宿舍是移动，网速更差
<yangjia> ofan: 我试了一下 挂起之后在另外一个用户的job里面是找不到的
<lemonhallatvpn> lainme:好，我试试。。。娘的啊，这教育网快把我弄疯了
<arch> ls
<arch> ps aux | grep ppp
<arch> Da Cuo le -_-
<ofan> yangjia: - -
<ofan> yangjia: 用户只能控制自己的job,除非是root
<afiredp1> 现在 没有 /etc/x11/xorg.conf了 怎么修改分辨率啊？
<Aimerl> afiredp1：怎么会没的
<afiredp1> Aimerl, 好像是udev 和hal 控制 我也不知道 没有那个文件了，可以用xrandr 修改分辨率 但是每次i重启都要设置
<ofan> Aimerl: 现在X自动检测了,基本不需要配置conf
<Aimerl> ofan：看样子是我落伍了，，，，
<afiredp1> ofan,  关键就是自动检测太高了，我想调低了，
<afiredp1> Aimerl, 是的 grub2 也很难搞 带 uuid了
<vic> afiredp1: 在xorgconfd文件夹里新建一个 xx-monitor.conf
<Aimerl> afiredp1：建一个吧，
<vic> afiredp1: 然后 Section "Monitor" Identifier "<default monitor>" DisplaySize 286 179 EndSection
<afiredp1> vic,  我建立了一个 然后 startx 有错误
<vic> afiredp1: 啥错误
<Aimerl> afiredp1：什么错误
<afiredp1> SubSection "Display"
<afiredp1> 		
<afiredp1> 		Depth     24
<afiredp1> 		Modes     "1024x768"
<afiredp1> 	EndSubSection
<^k^> afiredp1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<pocoyo> afiredp1: gnome-display-properties 这个命令有没有？
<afiredp1> pocoyo,  没有 我没有装 gnome
<vic> afiredp1: 还是给你个arch的wiki 看把
<vic> afiredp1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_Size_and_DPI
<Aimerl> afiredp1：没做桌面环境？
<pocoyo> afiredp1: 那你装的啥？
<afiredp1> Aimerl,  做了 openbox dwm 都装过， 可以设置分辨率的 用xrandr 就是不知道怎么保存
<Aimerl> afiredp1：肯定不行的，xrandr只是对X系统的多屏幕做一些设定
<afiredp1> vic, arch的 wiki 做的比 debian好很多很多呢
<vic> afiredp1: 必须的，看wiki还得看gentoo和arch的 其他的都是浮云
<hata> 官方的pps 怎样播放网页上的pps？
<afiredp1> vic,  是的 是的， 多看看wiki ，linux 设置 太灵活了
<vic> afiredp1: 干什么之前 放狗 看wiki是必须的  省得好多烦恼不是
<bao_> 灵活过头了
<NoIE> http://www.webnode.cn/
<afiredp1> vic google 也不行， 搜到的东西 很多重复， 中文帖子太烂了，广告还态太多
<Aimerl> afiredp1：ARCH的WIKI是王道
<MeaCulpa> .
<vic> /me
<vic> man -Ss packer                                                                                              ~
<vic> vic@vic> sudo pacman -Ss packer --aur
<vic> 汗。。。。。。。。。。。
 * vic package-query 总出问题。。。。yaourt 难道要不坚挺了
<ofan> vic: check clyde
<vic> what mean is clyde？
<ofan> vic: a wrapper of pacman,like yaourt
<vic> ofan: 很好用？
<ofan> vic: 挺好
<vic> ofan: lua的？
<pocoyo`> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/25/1011203&amp;from=rss 我想知道这个里面说的 可行么？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 这类东西。。很好，就是企业不敢用
<NoIE> lemonhall：恩。
<lemonhall> NoIE: http://jsperf.com/dom-vs-innerhtml-based-templating/143
<^k^> ⇪ title: JavaScript template language shootoff · jsPerf
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你机器快不快，按一下RUN TEST
<NoIE> lemonhall 还没完全载入。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 校园网拨号 • NUAA校园网咋上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327563&p=2289553#p2289553 nuaa的求关注 统计信息: 发表于 由 rocy25 — 2011-04-26 12:44
<pivstone> 有人在么？
<OT_iux> @@
<pivstone> wacom的问题- -
<OT_iux> 這房間有94個用戶在線
<pivstone> 我按照 linuxwacom  官方上 xf86-input-wacom的文档安装 结果 重启后 wacom的驱动没有启动
<pivstone> 按照官方文档 安装成功后 重启后 可以用 lsmod 看到 wacom的模块 可是我这里看不到
<pivstone> 用modprobe 挂载 wacom的模块 重启 后 发现 模块没启动 纠结了两三天
<aBiNg> pivstone: 没个 dmesg 信息啥的？
<pivstone> 有
<pivstone> 不对= =
<pivstone> 是dmesg里有错误 too many connection ……MMIO……之类的 我找下
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 小O他爸好
<OT_iux> 賴萌猴下午早
<yangjia> 大家啊不能给我看看我系统现在什么问题啊 响应速度特别慢 http://imagebin.org/150152
<ku2ki> irctopic
<yangjia> 上面是截图
<pivstone> lsusb底下能看到 wacom的板子
<Stifler> .
<aBiNg> pivstone: 你 modprobe 没提示？你如何知道这个 module 就适合当前 kernel 的？
<pivstone> modprobe 无提示
<Stifler> awesome is awesome!
<TopWinStudio> 我认识的哥们都不在了呢。
<TopWinStudio> 还是白天不方便呢
<pivstone> 俺是新来的
<pivstone> 最近本人比较抽
<pocoyo`> TopWinStudio: 你认识的都比较喜欢夜战八方
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 有啥不方便的
<cainiao> 怎么和bot聊天啊
<TopWinStudio> pocoyo`: 估计是。我也是。
<TopWinStudio> ofan: hi。
<ofan> TopWinStudio: hi...
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 突然发现自己没有问题提问了。
<cainiao> hello
<lemonhall> TopWinStudio: 你是提问机？
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 刚搞定了在arch下引导bt3成功。
<^k^> cainiao, 好  ㍥ 
<ofan> TopWinStudio: bt3?
<TopWinStudio> lemonhall:yes，专业提问员。
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 哦。对。back track 3，破解无线密码的。我经常用。
<cainiao> ^k^ hello
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 偷网 啊
<^k^> cainiao, 好  ㍥ 
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 对。有时候出现，无线总加密。我得搞掉。
<cainiao> 怎么和bot聊天呀
<luckyao> 人很多呀
<TopWinStudio> cainiao: 你直接对^k^说话就行了。
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: cainiao想和你说话，你搭理他一下。
<cainiao> 我要开个小窗吗？
<TopWinStudio> cainiao: 输入 ^ 然后按tab自动补全，然后输入内容就行了。
<luckyao> windows下有什么好用的IRC客户端？
<pocoyo> cainiao: 他不会理你的。
<^k^> TopWinStudio, “它”是吗？  ㍥ 
<TopWinStudio> cainiao: 不需要。但是得看他是否搭理你。
<cainiao> ^k^: hi
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 不是的，是他，而不是“它”。Mr. ^k^
<TopWinStudio> cainiao: 没错。对了。
<TopWinStudio> luckyao: xchat is okay
<cainiao> ths
<^k^> cainiao, 好  ㍥ 
<luckyao> TopWinStudio thanks
<lemonhall> ofan: 睡觉去，ED不在。。。忽然有些寂寞
<cainiao> ^k^: 你多大类
<ofan> lemonhall: ..88
<ofan> TopWinStudio: 偷网是不好滴
<^k^> cainiao, 你想要更多？  ㍥ 
<cainiao> 怎么和bot私聊呀
<pivstone> = =
<cainiao> ：）
<luckyao> 刚有人说了啊！    “昵称 要说的话”
<cainiao> 好，晓得了
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 明知不可为而为之，实为无奈之举。平时我不搞。逼不得已才用。我家用的宽带。
<ofan> TopWinStudio: ...
<cainiao> ^k^: 你在干嘛
<^k^> cainiao, 我在网上聊天的人。  ㍥ 
<cainiao> ^k^: what are you doing
<TopWinStudio> cainiao: 直接右键选中名字里面就有。
<^k^> cainiao, 我总是在网上聊天的人。  ㍥ 
<TopWinStudio> ofan: oh....其实这玩意有研究的。不是那么容易的啊。
<Stifler> 饮水机不工作了，有什么建议吗？
<pivstone> wacom = =纠结啊
<cainiao> TopWinStudio: 我用的是irssi，不大会弄，呵呵
<iGoogle> iGirl: 赶紧去
<cainiao> ^k^:你在哪里呀
<^k^> cainiao, 我在学博士理查德华莱士在加州奥克兰的电脑。  ㍥ 
<TopWinStudio> Stifler:  砸之，置之死地而后生。
<TopWinStudio> cainiao: 哦。我没用过那个呢。应该也可以的吧。你不用私聊。没事，就在这里和bot玩玩。
<cainiao> ^k^: 你的ip可以告诉我嘛
<cainiao> TopWinStudio: 嗯
<^k^> cainiao, 你的眼睛是什么颜色？  ㍥ 
<TopWinStudio> 我想发表文章，到哪里发好？原创。arch下引导bt3详细过程。
<afiredp1> startx 启动 图形界面 怎么退出啊
<yangjia> buffer和cache有什么区别啊
<cainiao> ^k^: hi
<^k^> cainiao, 好  ㍥ 
<ofan> TopWinStudio: xinhuanet.com
<cainiao> ^k^:你怎么反应这么慢呀
<^k^> cainiao, 有些人说我的技术“案例式推理”或CBR。  ㍥ 
<cainiao> ^k^: what ?
<cainiao> ^k^: how old are you ?
<TopWinStudio> ofan: 哦。好的。
<^k^> cainiao, 我11岁。  ㍥ 
<cainiao> ^k^: what should i call you
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: 饮水机好了，水漏光了
<cainiao> ^k^:你知道蛋疼是神马意思吗
<TopWinStudio> Stifler: 那没事，再买。
<^k^> cainiao, 那是一个事实。  ㍥ 
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: ^.^
<TopWinStudio> Stifler: 哈
<Stifler> ^k^: Flood = Blood
<cainiao> ^k^: 你回答的哪个问题
<chgtg> afiredp1: pkill X
<afiredp1> chgtg, 谢谢
<^k^> cainiao, 第一个，我想。  ㍥ 
<cainiao> ^k^: 好吧，给我描述一下蛋疼的感觉
<^k^> cainiao, 这是怎么回事。  ㍥ 
<cainiao> ^k^: 在问你呢
<afiredp1> chgtg,  果然很好用，呵呵 ，
<^k^> cainiao, 我只能说我已经编程。  ㍥ 
<chgtg> afiredp1: 开始还不相信，HOHO
<afiredp1> chgtg, 不是 刚刚 重启了
<chgtg> afiredp1: windows 5.1，重启windows
<haha> ^k^, hello
<^k^> haha, 好  ㍥ 
<cainiao> ^k^: 吃饭了吗
<leaveboy> 别和机器人聊，烦死了
<^k^> cainiao, 这是什么味道？  ㍥ 
<cainiao> leaveboy: 怎么和它私聊
<chgtg> cainiao: /msg ^k^ ....
<cainiao> chgtg: 那样它不理我
<cainiao> chgtg: :)
<fvw> jyf1987: 那么有空？
<fennng> 大家好
<pocoyo> fennng: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<fennng> pocoyo: 机器人?
<fennng> afiredp1: windows 5.1 是哪个版本? 2000?
<jyf1987> fvw: 哪里有孔
<fennng> jyf1987: 女人身上
<Robots> XP
<Robots> 95
<afiredp1> fennng,  windows 5.1 是什么？
<fennng> afiredp1: 是一种操作系统
<Stifler> win 5.1=win 7 or win 8?
<afiredp1> fennng,  没有用过 啊
<fennng> Stifler: ....
<Stifler> win nt 4.0=2000/xp
<edison0354> Stifler: WIN7是6.1
<fennng> afiredp1: 呵呵,那你有空用一下.很好用的.
<edison0354> Stifler: 喂死它是6.0
<Stifler> edison0354: 哦
<fennng> edison0354: win7 不就是7吗 ?
<edison0354> Stifler: 瘟爸我记得是6.2吧好像
<edison0354> fennng: kernel版本
<Stifler> edison0354: 那5.1是啥子？
<Stifler> xp++?
<edison0354> Stifler: 不知，是不是2003？你查查吧
<Robots> 为什么我?现在那么不喜欢Windows
<Stifler> edison0354: ok
<edison0354> Robots: 淡定，正常……
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 生日快乐！
<Stifler> Robots: 学我，格掉
<fennng> Robots: 因为你很久不玩游戏了
<Robots> E,确实
<Stifler> 我觉得用vim打字比游戏有趣
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 自动挂载设置后 u盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327574&p=2289731#p2289731 我是按照以下步骤设置自动挂载的 Quote: 自动挂载 Windows 分区 自动挂载 windows 分区执行下列命令， 编辑挂载脚本 autowinfs. sudo gedit /usr/sbin/autowinfs 复制粘贴以下引用的内容，保存文件, 退出。 mkdir -p /windows/ rmdir /windows/* 1> /dev/nu ...
<fvw> Stifler: hehe
<fennng> Stifler: 打字有趣...呵呵...
<edison0354> Stifler: 查出来没？
<fennng> 我现在还在用 8.04, 有必要升级吗?
<afiredp1> fennng, 哦，你用的什么啊
<fennng> afiredp1: ubuntu
<afiredp1> dum+  跟 是dwm的 插件  还是 可以替代dwm？
<jyf1987> fennng: 额 我说有空
<fennng> afiredp1: 11.04 都出来了...
<afiredp1> fennng, 11.10都出来了
<fennng> afiredp1: 呃...
<fennng> afiredp1: 所以说要不要升级
<afiredp1> fennng,  升啊
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyeqIuHlaTw
<fennng> afiredp1: 我只有512的内存
<fennng>  afiredp1 升级有什么好处?
<fennng> blueghost: 懒鬼好
<afiredp1> fennng,  比11.04快很多呢
<fennng> afiredp1: 那比8.04呢?
<Stifler> edison0354: The primary differences between Windows XP (AKA Windows NT 5.1) and Windows 2000 (Windows NT 5.0) are a shiny new blue theme and yet even more webbyness. ...
<afiredp1> fennng, 历史上最快的版本了，
<edison0354> Stifler: 哦，那2003呢？
<Stifler> edison0354: win2K NT 5.0
<Stifler> winXP NT 5.1
<Stifler> win2K3 NT 5.2vista是6.02008是6.1  
<jyf1987> 我也是512m ram fennng
<edison0354> Stifler: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: ~~~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> cfy: 人呢？
<iGoogle> http://bbs.news.163.com/photoview/0HMM0015/5290.html#p=72GJS4BC0HMM0015
<fennng> 早
<Calm> Hello ?
<Stifler> 20:40
<Colin-shzsc> Stifler: 为啥我印象里头 6.1 是 Windows 7
<Stifler> Colin-shzsc: 不知道，我google的
<Colin-shzsc> Stifler: 难道 7 应该是 6.2？（反正不是 7.0）
<Stifler> Colin-shzsc: 不知道啊
<fennng> 反正不是win8
<fennng> ...
<fennng> 安静...
<wzssyqa> Colin-shzsc: win7 是6.1，2k8r2 是6.2
<NoIE> 博客大巴恢复了。
<fennng> NoIE: 是干嘛用的?
<NoIE> 不过，我又在 webnode 上建立了一个新网站。
<NoIE> fennng: 博客.
<NoIE> webnode 支持一些搜索引擎优化，可定制的部分很少。
<NoIE> 网站的页面可以是有层级的。
<NoIE> 和我以前放弃的 jimdo 有点相像。
<NoIE> 博客大巴和 webnode 上的优点都不一样，真难取舍。
<vic> win8有的界面元素很好啊
<B0rder> Hi: All 有没有对SmartCard熟悉的人？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<microcai> B0rder:  happyaron 就是
<missing> iGoogle: ee,那个星期几的出不来阿
<iGoogle> libglib2.0-0 啥版本了。
<iGoogle> 啥
<missing> iGoogle: 那星期几的印章出不来
<iGoogle> 新的脚本？
<missing> 嗯
<iGoogle> 我这蛮好
<NoIE> http://noie.webnode.cn/ 我的新的博客。。。
<NoIE> 我到底该用稳定的呢？还是定制功能强的呢？之前的 jimdo 应该放弃吗？
<missing> iGoogle: 我字体不支持显示除了星期日
<iGoogle> missing:  哦。这是个问题。
<iGoogle> 你用没圈的吧。自己改
<missing> iGoogle: 我的xhei的字体都没有的....别的恐怕更加少了吧
<iGoogle> 一二。。。这些
<missing> 不要带圈或者自己画圈?
<iGoogle> 大写的也可以。脚本里面有一行。改就是
<iGoogle> @week=('%G㊐%@','%G㊀%@','%G㊁%@','%G㊂%@','%G㊃%@','%G㊄%@','%G㊅%@');
<iGoogle> @@@@
<missing> 我正在改
<iGoogle> 看大写的数字，好看不
<missing> iGoogle: 出不来阿
<iGoogle> 壹。。。真难找
<missing> iGoogle: 现在是我用  一  这样也不显示阿
<missing> 不要那么复杂嘛
<iGoogle> 零、壹、貳、参、肆、伍、陸、柒、捌、玖、拾、佰、仟、萬
<iGoogle> 你啥字体。这么挫
<missing> xhei
<iGoogle> $cr->select_font_face("WenQuanYi Zen Hei",'normal','bold');
<tenzu> ...
<iGoogle> 是这字体。。固定了。忘记搞出来了
<tenzu> 声卡驱动不会搞了
<missing> 哦,我刚才看了就觉得奇怪了,自己找的字体什么还有那个
<iGoogle> $cr->select_font_face($font,'normal','bold');
<iGoogle> 改这样试试
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神啊，声卡咋装啊？
<iGoogle> 最难搞声卡了
<qzhou> hi there. 问个问题，gnome的窗口，当我点击关闭按钮的时候，会给这个窗口的进程发什么消息嘛？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller (rev 09)
<tenzu> iGoogle: alsa能行么？
<iGoogle> aplay -l有设备，就行
<iGoogle> 驱动，那不知道了。麻烦的
<afiredp1> iGoogle,  我的声卡也不行 usb的
<qzhou> tenzu, 这是什么诡异的声卡啊。。。
<missing> iGoogle: 不行....别的都正常阿
<tenzu> iGoogle: qzhou workstation上面就这么个玩意儿
<tenzu> 而且我到现在双显还没搞定
<qzhou> tenzu, 很诡异，而且这可能不是真正的声卡型号，除非你拆机箱看主板
<tenzu> qzhou: alplay -l 竟然有两个。。。
<tenzu> qzhou: 型号一样，不过一个analog，一个digital
<qzhou> tenzu, 你显卡上有hdmi吧？
<iGoogle> missing: 我这都正常。就183行取消注释。
<tenzu> qzhou: 啊，nvidia 8800GT，应该是有吧
<iGoogle> aplay -l有。不就认了嘛
<vulture> 大家好啊……
<pocoyo> vulture: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<qzhou> tenzu, 现在的新主板有2块声卡大概就是因为显卡支持hdmi的原因啊，你lspci只能看到一个audio device？
<missing> iGoogle: 难道我的组件还少了?
<iGoogle> 模拟，数字，那没关系
<tenzu> qzhou: lspci的确只能看到一个跟audio有关的
<fennng> tenzu: 我的旧电脑都不用装声卡,以前那台装过alsa
<missing> tenzu: alsamixer里面换设备就好了
<tenzu> fennng: 我以前没遇到过这种情况
<tenzu> missing: F6?
<missing> 自己看
<iGoogle> missing:  纯cairo画的字。没其他的需要
<fennng> tenzu: 一般装ALSA就能解决,不过我记得我第一次搞了两天
<missing> iGoogle: 那就奇怪了...
<missing> 没有任何错误提示
<tenzu> missing: 不会改default
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/150169
<tenzu> fennng: 我以前一直也用的alsa
<missing> tenzu: 呵呵~~~
<missing> 我瞎说的
<TopWinStudio> 有个问题。关于上网的。很诡异，就是我们单位xp下需要安装一个sigress的插件程序才可以上网，但是我现在换成arch了。没法安装这个插件，上不去网。怎么办好？我现在是通过virtualbox安装一个xp，然后通过桥接上网的。但是arch下上不去网。很郁闷，不知道你是否有解决方法？
<missing> 没有
<jamesfung> wine可以么？
<TopWinStudio> jamesfung: 那样太麻烦。我现在不想用wine，我现在通过virtualbox倒是能上网，但是宿主不能上网。郁闷啊。
<TopWinStudio> jamesfung: 难道就不能通过linux的什么特性，能绕过这个插件的检验吗？
<tenzu> missing: 真头大。。。
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, windows开连接共享给arch吧，哈
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 不过这样可真绕腾
<missing> tenzu: 硬件新不?
<tenzu> missing: 算比较新吧
<iGoogle> missing: cli下，输出一行没。复制了，执行一次看看。
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 关键是我已经是通过虚拟机桥接然后里面的xp装了插件能上了。
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 是啊。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你那认到了。aplay xxxx试试就是
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 这跟你桥接不桥接有啥关系？
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 我现在是这样。我的arch不是不能装xp的插件嘛。上不去嘛？但是我装了virtualbox,然后桥接。虚拟机里面的xp能上。但是arch还是没办法上。
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, windows开连接共享给arch吧， <-- 似乎你没理解我这句话
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 需要另外一台windows?无线共享？这种方法很麻烦。
<missing> tenzu: 哦,试试ubuntu,可以再说
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 你虚拟机里跑得不是windows咩？ 一定要我说的这么直白呀。 虚拟机的windows开连接共享
<missing> iGoogle: 那些都没有错误阿
<missing> 干嘛要执行多一次呢
<iGoogle> 那/tmp下的图片，就没这字？
<iGoogle> 你贴下cli嘛
<missing> 等我有空研究看看吧,我要出去,肯定没有啦,我知道器哪里看看啦
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 似乎不能了吧？这个你真要教教我。这样了还能共享？
<missing> {url}   => "http://qq.ip138.com/weather/guangdong/deqing.wml"
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 为啥不能，虚拟机就不是电脑了嘛？
<missing> {icondir}       => /home/missing/.calendar/resources/weather-icon-64/
<iGoogle> 红字
<missing> {pos}   => -180,80
<iGoogle> @
<missing> {bgfile}        => '/home/missing/.calendar/bb.jpg'
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 虚拟机里面已经没有无线网络了。我真不相信你能弄出来共享来了。
<missing> habak -ms "/home/missing/.calendar/bb.jpg" -mp -180,80 -hi /tmp/weather.png
<missing> iGoogle: 有啥问题?
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 我有说过无线么？
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 唯一一个上网的本地连接已经使用上了。你还通过什么东西来共享网络？
<iGoogle> 没啥问题
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 再给虚拟机加块网卡
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 那你教教我。共享我搞过，但是你说的我还真没搞过。
<missing> 所以就奇怪咯
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 可以?
<iGoogle> 你啥系统
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 为啥不可以？
<missing> debian sid
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: 虚拟机可以增加几块网卡？
<iGoogle> missing: 之前可以？
<qzhou> TopWinStudio, 你用virtualbox？ 最多8块，图形界面能加4块
<missing> iGoogle: 之前没什么兴趣没有试过...
<iGoogle> 说不定cairo库版本很低。 lol
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: are you sure?
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, sure 不sure试过才知道，我没事忽悠你干嘛
<TopWinStudio> qzhou: hello?
<missing> iGoogle: iGoogle libcairo-perl 1.070
<iGoogle> wzssyqa 发神经了
<missing> iGoogle: libcairo2 1.10.2-6
<iGoogle> 那人品不好了
<missing> iGoogle: 会不会是这个?  The Cairo 2D vector graphics library (script interpreter)
<missing> 没装的
<iGoogle> $cr->set_operator("dest-out"); 没。我只是担心是这个效果没支持。其他的，没问题
<iGoogle>  
<missing> iGoogle: 这个...哎,不理了
<iGoogle> 好久没动。今天又乱写了。乱写最爽。
<missing> 去死
<missing> ...
<missing> 白做你的小白
<missing> NNNNNNNNNNNND
<iGoogle> @rc=grep ! /^\s*#/ && ! /^\s*$/,<RC>;
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 求squid基本配置，按wiki里的配置以后不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327586&p=2289850#p2289850 本人ubuntu 10.04 squid 2.7 统计信息: 发表于 由 silver924 — 2011-04-26 15:42
<iGoogle> rpwt
<iGoogle> jpwt
<TopWinStudio> gfrog:  不过你这么一说倒提醒了我。vmware的时候确实是8块。但是如何共享呢
<missing> 出去先
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, windows的连接共享啊
<hv54> 有用Fedora 15的吗？
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 能具体大概说一下吗
<Guest18057> ..
<wk> ..
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 是具体呢？还是大概？ 你很funny哦，哈
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 真的需要你给我点提示。从虚拟机外共享到虚拟机内比较容易，但是从虚拟机内共享到虚拟机外，真的，没接触过。具体的大概。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 就是稍微的具体点说。
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 给虚拟机加块网卡，设成nat或者host-only，然后在windows上开连接共享，host上默认路由指向虚拟机里你后加那块网卡的ip就ok了
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 2台机器共享你搞过，虚拟机和host共享就很容易理解，只要把网卡配置对就好
<leaveboy> 西瓜
<sunningv> 今天中午过早没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Orb of Zot
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 现在问题是这样啊。我的虚拟机里面的xp是通过和宿主arch 的有线网卡 通过桥接连接上网的哦。
<tenzu> 崩溃
<tenzu> 不搞了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: val的那个球吗？
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 跟这没关系，你在怀疑什么呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Stone Soup的宝贝...as Amulet of Yandor for NetHack...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o...
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 据我了解，不管是nat还是host-only不都是宿主能上网之后，相对虚拟里内的xp来说的吗？
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 现在就要反其道而行之，不要那么教条好伐
<fennng> 虚拟机有啥好说的,装好就能上网
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: virtualbox里面能设置几块网卡吗？vmware我知道是可以。
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 你刚看到，还不知道我说什么呢
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 是不知道
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 我先问清楚了。因为我一会要设置的话，我得需要关这个虚拟机，没法和你交流了。
<iGoogle> 虚拟机拨号，宿主才可上网的。论坛好多帖子。
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 觉得奇怪, 虚拟机没啥好研究的吧
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 就是嘛。
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 我现在是虚拟机里能上网，但是宿主不能。因为虚拟机里是xp，可以装一个插件。宿主arch不能装。
<TopWinStudio> iGoogle: 哦？
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 这不可能呀, 虚拟机是靠宿主上网的,你用USB网卡连在虚拟机里了?
<gfrog> fennng, 你让我这个专搞虚拟机的情何以堪。。。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 专搞虚拟机？
<fennng> gfrog: 呃...我以为你只搞女人...
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 你也觉得不可能吗？
<happyaron> fennng: 可能宿主靠虚拟机上网的
<gfrog> fennng, 工作时间搞虚拟机，业余时间搞女人 XD
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 不可能呀,除非你用USB网卡,难道宿主没网卡,虚拟机还能上网了? 那就爽了.
<blueghost> http 的 302 返回是什么意思， 告诉我一下。
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 就是说arch和虚拟机里的xp都是通过有线上网的。只不过arch目前上不去，因为我单位要装一个插件才行，但是只有xp版的。所以我现在arch不能上网，求解决方法。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 发神经？
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, vbox如果还没改的话，总共支持8块网卡，图形界面上能配上4块，剩下的要命令行
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 这下我明白了,代理
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。你专搞虚拟机的？
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 看你到处找学校，发帖子。没人看的嘛
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 恩哼～
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。。。那我去试试了啊。我需要关掉需要机去试一下。一会再请教你啊。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 帮忙宣传下嘛
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: c u later
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 这种情况,最简单的,只上网页的就是在你的虚拟机里跑个HTTP代理, CCPROXY 什么的, 然后直接在主机里设代理上网.
<iGoogle> 脱离学校这阶层，太久了。没熟人。 :P
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 恩，其实业不会太复杂，填上一块网卡之后虚拟机就可以不关了
<scriptkids> 大家好,archlinux新手.刚才突然发现yaourt不能搜索东西了..显示 package-query: error while loading shared libraries: libyajl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory怎么解决?
<TopWinStudio> fennng: ?不直接代理的问题。不装插件就是上不去网的。 sinfor ingress这个插件。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。那我试试了。
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 另一种方法就是NAT了, STATIC ROUTE, 直接ROUTE到虚拟机的虚拟网卡, VMWARE的话, 有的. 然后虚拟机里设共享就行了.XP下容易.
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 你说的正向，我倒是经常用，但是反向我真挺怀疑呢
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 放心，我这么用了好久，要不然也不敢这么理直气壮
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。那我去试了。先关机了。
<blueghost> arch 发布什么也是 以源码发布的吗， 依赖是怎么解决的
<TopWinStudio> gfrog:  fennng  回头请教你们。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog:  fennng 要是解决了请你们吃大餐
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 你在虚拟机里有插件呀, 运行CCPROXY,作代理服务器,你的主机和虚拟机用虚拟机的内网IP可以连呀. 你在设IE代理为虚拟机上的代理服务器呀,比如 10.10.10.10, 啥的, 这个就看你的虚拟网卡了.
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 哦。我先试试。我对网络这块不太了解。一会请教你们。我先关机了。不然没法设置。
<fennng> gfrog: 忘了你这个专业的在这里...我沉默....
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 哈哈。
<TopWinStudio> 我先下了。
<orighost> 问个问题：我的GNOME3桌面的任务栏一些声音、输入法图标都没了，怎么办
<iGoogle> 鼠标移下去呢
<sar_> 系统托盘 吧  那个
<orighost> 对
<daf3707> orighost: 右下角
<orighost> 就是哪个
<sar_> 不能添加进去么？
<orighost> 我试试
<iGoogle> 有添加白名单
<orighost> 右下角什么也没有啊
<imdiot> 声音在右上
<iGoogle> dconf可以设置名单
<sar_> 可以添加进去的  不过我觉得托盘没什么用  我的早删了
<blueghost> qoauth 也碰到和我的一个问题， 是否该 专门 针对特定的 服务改变 普遍适用 的规则
<Stifler> gnome3...28号11.04发布?
<orighost> DCONF怎么用啊
<vulture> 问大家一个问题…… 南京…… gmail 进不去了…… 怎么办…… 是不是被封了啊……
<vulture> 我已经有2天上不去了……
<georgetso> 请问这里有会香港话的同学吗？
<blueghost> 大家给个意见 怎么改 qoauth 的一个处理
<sar_> gmail 和google 可以翻墙的
<vulture> 好吧…… 我试试…… 但是以前不要翻墙的啊……
<blueghost> 问题出于 qoauth 生成 Signature 时 (createSignature).
<blueghost> 一般规则是 以 requestRul 作为 basiceString 的一部份
<swearos> google的公共DNS都污染了，貌似用它翻墙不大灵了，用vpn
<fennng> georgetso:
<blueghost> 而 google 的 oauth 却不是 整个request地址，而是其中的一部分
<fennng> georgetso: 香港话?
<georgetso> fennng: 香港人说的话
<fennng> georgetso: cantonese? 是广东话吧
<sar_> google上有个项目叫gappproxy  基于gae的  速度还行
<leaveboy>  卸载以后怕是根本就打不开了
<georgetso> fennng: 差不多。汉语和广东话还是不同的
<fennng> georgetso: 是人都知道不同,
<fennng> georgetso: 汉语应该是讲普通话
<orighost> 用不了，以前用过，现在得用IPV6才可以
<blueghost> google 在申请的时候 的地址 是 https://www.google.com/accounts/OAuthGetRequestToken?scope=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fcalendar%2Ffeeds%2F
<swearos> 我用一个免费的VPN，看youtube不卡
<fennng> swearos: 真的? 好东西
<fennng> swearos: 这个VPN叫啥,介绍一下.
<fennng> swearos: 虽然我不用VPN, 看YOUTUBE
<fennng> 也不卡
<swearos> http://vpn.tenacy.com/public
<vulture> gmail是被墙了……
<blueghost> 但用于 oauth 的 baseString 的那一部份是 scope= 后面的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你在啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qoauth 也碰到和我的一个问题， 是否该 专门 针对特定的 服务改变 普遍适用 的规则
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 大家给个意见 怎么改 qoauth 的一个处理
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题出于 qoauth 生成 Signature 时 (createSignature).
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一般规则是 以 requestRul 作为 basiceString 的一部份
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一般规则是 以 request 地址 作为 basiceString 的一部份
<georgetso> fennng: never mind, 放弃做广东本地化
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 而 google 的 oauth 却不是 整个request地址，而是其中的一部分
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用于 oauth 的 baseString 的那一部份是 scope= 后面的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 针对 google 来改没问题， 截取 url 中 scope=后面的字符串 就行。 但这样违反了 一般的规则。 用于其他的，则不会有这个scope的变量， 或者有，但意义不同
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个意见
<ofan> gfrog: TopWinStudio 喊你...
<gfrog> ofan, thx
<blueghost> 谁对我的问题 感兴趣的
<blueghost> microcai:) 帮我看看我的问题
<georgetso> 曾经做 twitter 项目的时候，被他们的 oauth 搞得火冒三丈
<ofan> georgetso: 咋了
<blueghost> microcai:) 源码在 https://github.com/ayoy/qoauth
<microcai> blueghost: ? C ?
<blueghost> georgetso:) 哦， twitter 应该还可以吧
<georgetso> ofan: 麻烦啊，光搞twitter得还好，后来一些twitter集成服务也需要验证，就很麻烦了
<blueghost> microcai:) qt4 ，不过没关系，涉及两个函数而已
<microcai> blueghost: 我对 Qt 无爱 :D
<microcai> blueghost:  ?
<georgetso> ofan: blueghost: 当时是做一个图片分享功能，把图片上传到某网站，那个网站需要用twitter credential去获取帐号信息
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在。。不过是在NODE.JS群里混着呢。。。
<georgetso> 所以就要到twitter去拿到很多东西，然后放到 http头里发送给这个网站
<blueghost> microcai:) QOAuth::InterfacePrivate::createSignature 这个函数， 涉及到 oauth 的 basestring 的生成
<blueghost> microcai:) 一般的 oauth 规则 是 用 请求地址 作为 baseString 的一部分， 而 google 的 做法却是 请求地址 的 scope=后面这一块
<microcai> blueghost:  很久没用 cpp 了
<microcai> blueghost: 都看不懂掉了。乱七八糟的
<blueghost> microcai:) 专门针对 google 没问题， 但那时一个普遍适用的库。按google的要求改了后， 用到 别的地方 就反而不适用了
<blueghost> microcai:)
<blueghost> microcai:) 我只是想问，什么做法 最好，即可以 满足 google 的要求， 而又不破坏他的适用性
<blueghost> 那个函数 定义在 interface.cpp
<microcai> blueghost: 自然是写2个 backend
<microcai> blueghost:  针对 google 的和其他的
<blueghost> microcai:) 他没有 backend 啊
<microcai> blueghost: 。。。 你写
<blueghost> microcai:) ....
<blueghost> microcai:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别做你那个项目了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 做搜索吧。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为什么
<lemonhall> blueghost: 昨晚你说得那个项目都比你现在这个项目有趣
<blueghost> microcai:) 如果这个 createSignature 是抽象 的， 倒比较容易
<lemonhall> blueghost: 当然，你这个项目如果是用来赚钱的，另当别论
<blueghost> microcai:) 但是他没有抽象出来呢
<microcai> blueghost: 闭源的？
<microcai> blueghost: 既然是开源的，直接修改他代码就是了
<blueghost> microcai:) 开源的
<blueghost> microcai:) 好吧， 我 向原作者 提议 让他 将这个函数 声明为 抽象函数
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哎。终于登陆上了
<blueghost> microcai:) 问题是 我改了源码， 我的项目 打包到 ppa 就有问题了。
<gfrog> top
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, ok了？
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 怎么freenode这么难登陆啊
<microcai> blueghost:  ... fork 他
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 还不行。有疑问。虚拟机里面加了一块网卡。nat对吧？
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 对，host-only也可以
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 然后虚拟机的xp里面多了一个本地连接二，如何设置？
<blueghost> microcai:) 问题是要等上游改了， 并且在 ubuntu 仓库中包含了这个 修改后的版本。 我的程序才能运行正常呢
<blueghost> microcai:) 要不我静态链接
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 开连接共享啊，你不是配置过么？
<microcai> blueghost:  fork 了他。直接使用你 fork 后的版本
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • UFO:Alien Invasion——小经验分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327598&p=2289937#p2289937 1、当你的所有成员都塞在一架“火鸟”里，刚起飞去执行任务的时候，突然有超强UFO杀入领空奔你而来，咋办？ 答：如果是困难级别或者神级别难度，直接出动截击机基本是就是给UFO上开胃菜，截击机废了，你的小 ...
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 需要共享哪个共享？本地连接1，还是本地连接2？
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 你是说在虚拟机里面设置共享还是虚拟机里面的xp?
<blueghost> microcai:) 但 我只改很少东西就一个 virtual 。就 fork。 然后别人 装我的程序，可能会有两个 基本一样的版本，也太恶心了
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 我想想啊，应该是在bridge那块卡上设共享吧，共享给nat那块卡
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 希望我没记错
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, xp啊
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 理论上应该是的。就是本地连接1设置共享呗？打钩，然后呢？本地连接二还需要设置吗？
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 不需要了啊
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 自动获取呗？
<blueghost> microcai_eat_sup:) 我想， 声明为 virtual ，其他不改，然后在我的程序 派生出专门正对 google 的处理。重载那个 函数.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: orc麻子太大，穿不了矮人甲...
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 恩
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 然后宿主的arch本地连接也自动获取呗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 不是本地连接，是virtualbox虚拟出来的那块卡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，穿的了...这游戏还不算变态
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 你在终端里ifconfig看一下，会多几块卡的
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。对。就是说虚拟机里面的xp本地连接2自动获取
<roylez> MeaCulpa: crawl很有可能就不让穿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我最近鱼人狂战，很多刀不让拿，因为鱼人喜欢叉子
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 貌似问题出在你arch的配置上了，
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: arch里面ifconfig -a没有多出一块网卡呢。是不是还需要设置什么东西？arch很多时候需要自己增加东西。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。估计是。
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, ifconfig里没有？ 我能看下输出嘛？
<if_else> 各位兄台，怎么 top 中对内存的使用和 htop / conky 统计不同？谢谢
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 怎么让第二块网卡出来？一个eth0 l0 wlan0
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 你的virtualbox啥版本？
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 4.0.6 oSE
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 稍等，我查一下。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 恩。麻烦了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你对我的问题有什么办法
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题解决了， 现在问题变成打包的问题了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要不我静态链接，fork qoauth 出来。 但是静态链接，至少在安装的时候不依赖源里的 qoauth
<fennng> gfrog: 你本地连接1设共享后, 本地连接二的IP应该会变成 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 居然还有Naga
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 没有变。还是自动获取
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 好吧，NAT模式确实没有在host上加接口，那你试下host-only，如果不行的话，就要手工在host上建立个tap设备了。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。那设置nat是不行吗？把这个nat删掉，然后改成host-only?
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 直接改模式就成
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 我。我还需要关机，换模式。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 你加入arch-cn这个频道呗。freenode好难登陆啊
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 怕到时候找不着你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 矮子矿被killer bee 占领了...我躲
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 我关机了。重新设置一下。
<fennng> TopWinStudio: 本一是BRIDGE, 本二是HOST ONLY, 本二你要设个IP, 随便比如, 192.168.2.1, 255.255.255.0, 网关是空. 然后在主机上,相对应的网卡设IP为 192.168.2.2, 255.255.255.0, 网关为虚拟机的IP 192.168.2.1. 这样就应该可以上网了...不过有点问题, 因为你的主机会不知道要用哪张网卡上网,所以你要把另一张网卡的网关去掉.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蜜蜂太强了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: killer bee吗？a打头的都是菜鸟杀手
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，一大群
<lemonhall> blueghost: 静态的好，那个库不大吧？
<fennng> MeaCulpa: 什么密蜂?
<afir> 桌面 左边有一个黑条 右边不全，怎么办阿？
<fennng> afir: 显示器调一下
<OT_iux> afir, 在你的显示器上找找，有个自动调整的按钮（Auto）
<afir> 显示器 auto 没有用
<fennng> afir: 可以先试一自动调,自动调不好,你就手动调,功能菜单打开,找找.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干啊，我刚购物完，手头没有匕首了，居然来了个贼
<MeaCulpa> 几层的积蓄被顺走了
<fennng> afir: 阿!!!!!  我想到了一个终级密技.....
<afir> fennng, 说
<afir> 分
<fennng> afir: 把你的显示器送给我,你再去买个新的.
<afir> fennng, 呵呵，我的显示器 很烂的 组装的
<fennng> afir: 厉害吧,一定能解决问题.
<afir> fennng, 所有才有这么多显示的问题
<OT_iux> 组装的显示器……………………
<OT_iux> 组装的！
<fennng> afir: 显示器还能组装? 怎么组装呀?
<afir> fennng, 买快屏 再买个 套件 ＋个电源就可以了阿
<fennng> afir: 买个壳,再买个下班,再买根电线? 然后组装?
<fennng> afir: 你相当的厉害
<fennng> afir: 我从来不知道显示器还可以组装
<afir> fennng, 所阿 ，便宜阿， 屏才 200 套件 100多
<fennng> afir: 300块,好贵呀,多大?
<afir> fennng, 14的 很久以前组装的 用了有 4年了
<fennng> afir: 14....14....14.......寸.....还要300块....不买
<afir> fennng, 告诉你个好消息 我弄好了，思惟定势了，
<fennng> afir: 你这么厉害?
<fennng> afir: 我都还没教完.
<afir> 小有小的好，现在24的都不用1000了 买牌子的
<fennng> afir: 我刚刚还要教你下一步的,到邮局寄给我.
<afir> fennng, 我现在终于用上 dwm了 很爽的说
<fennng> afir: 我现在用的这台电脑,1000块买的,二手笔记本.
<fennng> afir: dwm 是啥?
<afiredp1> fennng, dwm 是窗口管理器
<fennng> afiredp1: 跟awesome 一类的?
<afiredp1> fennng, 我睡觉前用的 t30 是100买的
<afiredp1> fennng,  是的
<fennng> afiredp1: 我靠...100块都能买电脑...
<afiredp1> fennng,  而且是笔记本，我不关机的 晚上 用一下 然后合上 用的时候打开 盖子就行 速度很快
<fennng> afiredp1: 我用的卡西欧计算器都不知100块.
<fennng> afiredp1: 你说t30 我就知道是IBM 笔记本了呀
<afiredp1> fennng, 呵呵 新的和旧的不一样的好不好
<fennng> afiredp1: 呵,多少的CPU
<afiredp1> fennng, p4的 老的 不过 显示屏不错 很亮的说
<fennng> afiredp1: 我还以为我这台买的很便宜叫...我靠,可以买你那十个
<fennng> afiredp1: 我这台是迅驰的,CPU1.6,
<fennng> afiredp1: 显示屏我这台也不错,宽屏.
<afiredp1> fennng, 我有台dell的 也是pm1.6
<bao_> 我这台也是celeron M的笔记本，用了快十年了
<fennng> afiredp1: 我这个是dothan,不是pm
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不大， 刚接儿子去了
<fennng> bao_: 呵呵,03年的机吧.
<afiredp1> fennng, 那比我的高级呵呵， 用linux amd不 怎么好
<bao_> 是啊，现在外接显示器键盘，当台式机用
<fennng> bao_: 我以前那台DELL 03年买的,11000,买的,给偷了,还不如我现在用这台1000的好.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 单纯的一个字符+网络库。。。。反正我是不会LINUX下的打包。。。。
<fennng> afiredp1: 迅驰机应该不会用PM的CPU
<bao_> 1000的什么机
<fennng> afiredp1: 我这台机也是不关的,在家里做服务器,监视流量, 限制BT
<afiredp1> fennng, 没有声音 usb的声卡都不行
<fennng> bao_: 1000买的二手, HP COMPAQ, 也是迅驰 1.6
<afiredp1> fennng, 限制bt 你们家很多能上网啊
<fennng> afiredp1: 我这台电脑没有任何问题,声音也很大.
<fennng> afiredp1: 不多人上网, 我们家有流量限制.
<TopWinStudio_> gfrog: 掉了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003DZ1Y8Q
<afiredp1> fennng, 哦~ 我对网速没有要求能上就行
<fennng> TopWinStudio_: 跑来跑去,搞定没?
<TopWinStudio_> fennng: 还是没有。nat不行。
<fennng> afiredp1: 呵,那电话线56K猫上网你也行? 开个网页五分钟.
<TopWinStudio_> gfrog: li
<afiredp1> fennng,  没有啊 那个也不慢的 都是从那个过来的，56k的猫玩 一般网游 可以2个人同时玩
<fennng> TopWinStudio_: NAT 应该不行, 用HOST ONLY 试呗. 其实你这种情况我并没有试过,我都是在真机上设置的.你还是要问 gfrog 有经验.
<afiredp1> fennng, 不是网络的问题 我国的网站 广告太多
<fennng> afiredp1: 玩网游可以还可以, 但开网页太难了,现在的网页图片,JS那么多,还有很多JS 库, 要开好久.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么玩意？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: kindle..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 比你的便宜
<afiredp1> fennng,  所以啊，图片 不看就看文字
<fennng> afiredp1: 我国的网页言行多到老外无法理解.
<fennng> afiredp1: 广告...
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 哦。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 那个又掉了。
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 去试host-only吧，
<afiredp1> fennng,  没有办法 不然靠什么赚钱， 弄几十个 小网站也很赚钱的说
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 就是创建的时候，弄不了host-only界面了。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 那我先关机试试去。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 一会再说。
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 不是告诉过你要在全局设置里设置一块host-only的网卡嘛
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦。好的。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 我试试去
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: okay .
<edison0354> fennng: 主要是性浪首页那种满屏乱七八糟的东西太恶心人了
<afiredp1> 为什么 我打alsamixer 就会 cannot open mixer: 没有那个文件或目录
<bao_> 没装？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 个大。另外我没有信用卡
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: amazon.de 别的卡也可以的呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没法从de订货
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在有了。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看到了
<alvin_rxg> 我刚怎么 amazon.de 404 了……
<bao_> de有什么便宜？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个不支持触摸
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看书……要触摸？
<ofan> 打倒性浪...
<xiuzi> ??
<xiuzi> 今天这么安静？
<edison0354> ofan: 打到……
<edison0354> ofan: 其实我有一学长去了性浪了……
<edison0354> ofan: 对了，性浪播客还是很好的
<edison0354> ofan: 不会重encode视频，然后h263还可以无限码率，AVFUN和BILIBILI就靠这个了……
<ofan> edison0354: 播客还是博客
<ofan> edison0354: 奥 了解了
<ofan> https://github.com/driverdan/dropship
<ofan> 这个东西很牛啊
<tusooa> ls
<lemonhall> .............
<lemonhall> blueghost: ofan edison0354 我刚意识到。。。28号。。11.04就发布了
<edison0354> lemonhall：后台，恩
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你看，这种我一个人对你们三个人说话的话，在记录里就得拆成3条记录，分别是lemonhall=>blueghost,lemonhall=>ofan,lemonhall=>edison0354
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 触摸屏爽的很
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且sony的个儿小
<edison0354> lemonhall： 一会儿去上党校
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有键盘
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这里不是对OOXX说话，而是你的发言里提到了OOXX，所以还是一条
<ofan> lemonhall: 砸了
<ofan> 咋了
<wzlxx> ofan: C里如果有多个子进程的话，父进程一个wait会阻塞到所有子进程到结束吗？
<ofan> lemonhall: - -
<ofan> test....  lemonhall
<ofan> lemonhall: 能显示?
<ofan> wzlxx: 阻塞的线程..
<wzlxx> ofan: 进程
<fennng> 性浪是啥呀?
<fennng> 谁人浪性了?
<wzlxx> 谁会C？
<alvin_rxg> 不会
<xiuzi1> ..
<fennng> wzlxx: C ,太低级了,我会的是四个字母的.
<alvin_rxg> ruby?
<fennng> alvin_rxg: 不是
<ofan> wzlxx: man 2 wait
<fennng> alvin_rxg: 我会的是OOXX
<afiredp1> fennng, c++?
<fennng> afiredp1: 呵呵,那个三个字母
<alvin_rxg> fennng: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages  4个字母的很多
<afiredp1> fen
<fennng> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<wzlxx> ofan: 知道了，我逻辑错误…
<ofan> wzlxx: waitpid就可以
<wzlxx> fennng: 四了字母是啥？
<fennng> wzlxx: OOXX
<afiredp1> fennng,  我最讨厌2种人 黑人 种族歧视的人和不识数的
<fennng> afiredp1: 哈哈....你就是那种不识数的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 努力
<ofan> wzlxx: 我看posix和linux的描述不一样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我去为 qoauth 做下贡献。
<fennng> blueghost: 什么是 qoauth?
<afiredp1> fennng,  世界上有10种人 一种是懂二进制的 一种是不懂的
<fennng> afiredp1: ....我是懂的,所以我不会说只有两种...
<blueghost> fennng:) qt oauth
<fennng> blueghost: 什么是 qt oauth?
<afiredp1>  JMTek, LLC. audio controller
<afiredp1>  这个声卡 怎么才能让他唱歌？
<fennng> afiredp1: 放火里烧
<fennng> afiredp1: 不仅会唱歌,还会放烟花
<blueghost> fennng:) 基于 qt 的 oauth 库
<afiredp1> fennng, 不要贫 帮我解决问题
<microcai> blueghost: 你干嘛一定要用 QT!
<fennng> afiredp1: 声卡不会唱歌的,又不是音响
<microcai> blueghost: 对 C++ 重度讨厌
<blueghost> microcai:) 因为喜欢
<blueghost> microcai:) 我和你不是一党
<fennng> blueghost: 不懂,啥是QT,不懂,啥是OAUTH,不懂.
<microcai> blueghost:  ...
<blueghost> microcai:)
<afiredp1> fennng,  播放音乐的时候 能有 声音信号输出？
<microcai> blueghost: 所以你现在被 Qt 强奸
<fennng> afiredp1: 有电流声...呵呵,LINUX下声卡没驱动?
<fennng> afiredp1: 你要解决问题,你得得会描述问题.
<fennng> ^k^: 啥是QT?
<afiredp1> fennng,  问题就是 usb 声卡 插上面放个不了
<^k^> fennng, 和QT是沙。  ㍪ 
<fennng> afiredp1: USB 声卡不是更容易,反正装驱动.
<dreamysirc> 请问电脑屏幕有条2cm左右得白条 是咋了？
<fennng> dreamysirc: 长皱纹了,老了吧.
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: 嗯，是你的屏幕壁纸
<fennng> dreamysirc: 叫你吃面不要吃在电脑上.
<dreamysirc> fennng: 不可能吧？才用1年左右。
<dreamysirc> fennng: 我从不在电脑前吃东西！
<fennng> dreamysirc: 哇,还在保修? 拿去修.
<dreamysirc> fennng: 刚好过了~~~~
<fennng> dreamysirc: 衰人...
<dreamysirc> fennng: 是排线得问题 可能么？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 是两边？ 还是一边？
<afiredp1> fennng, 是usb声卡 就是我不会装啊 请指教
<fennng> dreamysirc: 不太清楚, 也可能吧.
<dreamysirc> fennng: 我不想悲剧得要换屏幕阿
<dreamysirc> microcai: 一边 象尺子一样
<fennng> afiredp1: 去声卡的官网下驱动呗
<microcai> dreamysirc:  自动调节一下屏幕
<dreamysirc> microcai: 是笔记本~~~~~
<fennng> dreamysirc: 描述得详细一点, 是显示器亮住才有的吗? 会移动的吗?
<microcai> dreamysirc: 囧
<fennng> dreamysirc: 2CM 很短呀,有多宽?
<dreamysirc> fennng: 开机就屏幕就一白条（象尺子那样 宽度2cm左右） 不会移动
<fennng> dreamysirc: 这么短不太像排线的事.
<microcai> dreamysirc:  windows 下也这样? 嘛牌子的本？ 嘛牌子的显卡？
<dreamysirc> fennng: 是宽度2cm~~~~~~
<fennng> dreamysirc: 那长度很长了?
<fennng> dreamysirc: 在哪个位置
<qinglingquan> XB
<dreamysirc> fennng: 长度是整个屏幕长度~~~~~~~
<microcai> freeflying:  搞定 PPA 了
<fennng> dreamysirc: 原来是这样
<fennng> dreamysirc: 有点严重
<dreamysirc> microcai: 开机就这样 我没有windows~~~~~ 是thinkpad得
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........
<fennng> dreamysirc: 开机就有,跟系统无关.
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... 试试 debian , arch , Fedora ....
<microcai> dreamysirc: ???
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你去吧.....你真是被你的那个项目迷住了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 开机就这样？
<microcai> dreamysirc:  送售后！！
<dreamysirc> microcai: 有无搞错~~~ 是开机就有了~~~~~~~
<fennng> dreamysirc: 自己能解决的,也就是排线问题,其它的问题自己搞不定,你可以拆了,重插一下排线,解决不了就送修了.
<dreamysirc> microcai: 本身就是gentoo 都半年多了 积累太多东西了~~~~~~
<microcai> fennng:  。。。 囧
<microcai> fennng: 那样会失去保修资格的
<fennng> microcai: 晕,有保修早送修了....
<dreamysirc> fennng: 排线应该不会松得吧（白条一直在 不会改变）
<microcai> fennng:  .......
<fennng> dreamysirc: 不懂了
<microcai> dreamysirc:  是画面上移导致的白线， 还是画面整个下面白掉的？
<fennng> dreamysirc: 这里应该大家都不懂这个,毕竟不是修电器的...
<microcai> fennng: 参考我的 blog
<microcai> fennng: 本人把自己的LCD修好了
<fennng> microcai: 强人
<fennng> microcai: 是一样的问题吗 ?
<dreamysirc> microcai: 有这么夸张么？你的blog 是几？
<microcai> fennng: 不是。我买了零件自己焊接换上的
<dreamysirc> fennng: 排线坏了 会有白条出现么？
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ==
<microcai> fennng: http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2010/12/fix-samsung-LCD.html
<fennng> dreamysirc: 我认为会的
<dreamysirc> microcai: help me help you 沉默术士得口头禅
<microcai> dreamysirc:  别着急，先拆！
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我只会拆内存而已~~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc: 拆！
<microcai> dreamysirc: 拆了就知道哪里问题了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 我就是拆了搞定的
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我拆了内存 螺丝就把我弄死了~~~~~
<dreamysirc> microcai: 那是故事啊~~~~~~
<fennng> dreamysirc: 你这动手能力...还是别折腾了,送修.
<dreamysirc> 菜博士 那是您得故事不是教程啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ..........
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 被什么 项目迷住了
<dreamysirc> fennng: 屏幕摔坏得话可能出现那样得情况么 出现白色尺子~~~~~~
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你的那个项目啊，不知道拿来做什么用的。。。。。
<dreamysirc> fennng: 我很难接受象那样均匀得摔坏~~~~~~
<yudun> 囧,ubuntu 如何搭建android开发环境？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) atomPub 的离线内容管理?? 还是 qoauth
<lemonhall> blueghost: qoauth。。。。不是有现成的么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 离线内容管理。。。那个也觉得蛋疼。。。不好意思。。。。只是觉得不知道拿来干嘛
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qoauth 现成 的处理不了 google 的啊
<xwx> 有人没？
<xwx> 请教下关于framebuffer的问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) google 不是特殊吗
<microcai> dreamysirc: 吸取点经验嘛
<microcai> dreamysirc:  就是大胆拆机！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 离线内容 的， 我弄好了，给你用就知道了，我先要解决登录的问题先
<blueghost> microcai:) 详细看了 qoauth 的源码，还是 有做另一个 backend 的条件， 不过需要 修改源码
<microcai> blueghost:   good , 你总算听的进去了
<blueghost> microcai:) 开始没细看 呢
<aBiNg> 有网络打印机一台，Debian host 打印 OK。Vbox 中的 windows xp 如何也能打印？
<blueghost> microcai:) 不过还是要改源码
<microcai> aBiNg:   windows 问题请去 #windows
<aBiNg> microcai: 好的。谢谢
<lemonhall> aBiNg:添加网络打印机啊
<aBiNg> lemonhall: nat 共享网络的，可以添加么？
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 啊，哦。。。NAT啊
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 不知道，搜搜吧。。NAT打印机。。。
<lemonhall> 苹果起诉三星Galaxy设备抄袭，三星反诉苹果侵犯专利。Android设备制造商最近似乎一直坐在火山口上，频频遭到来自微软或苹果的专利诉讼，而起诉的真正理由也许是商业模式之争。 Android是免费的移动操作系统。而在某些情况下，它甚至比免费更吸引人：Google愿意与Android手机合作伙伴分享Google搜索广告收入（默认搜索引擎为Google，
<lemonhall> 百度今天说中国市场上80%的Android用户都在使用百度搜索，很大程度上是因为Google搜索被频繁重置，几乎无法使用）。Google的模式严重冲击了微软和苹果的商业模式，微软靠出售软件许可证获利，而苹果靠出售硬件牟利。Google的冲击影响已经显现：Android的市场份额超过了iOS。由于大公司之间的诉讼漫长而昂贵，三星可能会选择和苹果达成协
<lemonhall> 议，同意以某种许可费的形式支付费用。而苹果在获胜之后，可能会选择扩大战场，让Android不再成为人人可免费使用的系统。
<^k^> lemonhall:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助关于conky如何安装蛋蛋和字体的问题，以及如何设置字体和蛋蛋颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327620&p=2290168#p2290168 鄙人安装上了conky但却没显示蛋蛋，也出现框框了，不知道怎么弄了呢，从网上下了很多配置文件也不行，还有想问问该怎么设置蛋蛋颜色的呢 研究了好久就差最后一步了，朋友们 ...
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 大哥 在中国用google怎么才能不被重置呢？
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 没有办法
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 可以啊，哈哈。NAT 也行啊。LOL
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 我搜索只想用gg啊~~~~
<lemonhall> aBiNg: NAT也行啊。。那就好
<dreamysirc> 话说假如开发手机软件 是s60还是wm或是android亦是iso的更好 更有利润？
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 那 wps 也可删了，直接一个 wordviewer 就行啦。:P
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 推荐 iOS
 * caleb- 虽然痛恨 apple，支持 android
<aBiNg> caleb-: 那必须的啊
 * alvin_rxg 请求支援 andriod 设备一个
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 为啥ios？有原因么？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 你不是问利润么?
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 恩
<caleb-> dreamysirc: angry bird 都不继续搞 android 了
<caleb-> apple 粉人傻钱多
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 这样子啊。
<caleb-> 要赚钱就要赚 apple 粉的钱啊
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 是啥粉的money都多吧~~~~~~
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等昨晚那个 进了 google 的 就好办了
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 是你 要进 google 吧。 记住解决 google 被重置的问题哦
<blueghost> anticlockwise:) 哥们， 靠你了
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 要是论简单得话 是哪种os呢？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: s60 wm 暂时没钱途
 * lemonhall http://www.u148.net/article/21968.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过我还真没看到amazon.de有kindle3了
<caleb-> dreamysirc: android / iOS 差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 算了，等发工资再买个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 今天刚收到的邮件啊……可能昨天才开始的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦
<reiv> android国内赚不到钱的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你不会没有 amazon.de 的账户，或者有账户但取消了推广邮件
<dreamysirc> caleb-: ios应该很难吧，ios的有模拟器么？
<reiv> 果粉比较不在乎花钱。
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 一般得买台 mac 来开发
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有。从来没在那里买过东西
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 真要命，想想退却了~~~~
<reiv> apple开发要年费的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦……
<dreamysirc> reiv: micro得也是啊~~~~
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 难道不买apple得东西就不行么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你不是想要孩子吗，干嘛用套套啊
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 难
<reiv> apple就是个坑，进去了就很难出来了。
<caleb-> dreamysirc: mac mini 不贵啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还好。。我平静了。。这两天
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 不过一台 mac mini + iPhone + iPad...
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 悲剧的世界 就不能和谐一点么？
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 能不抢劫么？
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 话说ipad和iphone和touch都查不到吧~~~~
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦，决定要性不要孩子了??
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 要测试啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没。。。什么都没决定。。。。
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 你总不会希望只开发单用的?
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 能卖就把 iphone / ipad 一起卖了
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 果断 那是富人的世界 不适合我~~~~~
<happyaron> 有要升级1104的，现在开始升级吧
<happyaron> 差不多了。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我都用了1个多星期了
<happyaron> :)
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 同学 别了 你不是只剩两个月就高考了么~~~~~还在这~~~~~~
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 来这里吹水放松
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你真无聊
<dreamysirc> dreamysirc: 这么有闲情逸致~~~~~~
<happyaron> lemonhall: 呵呵。
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 性男你好 性男再见
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<reiv> dreamysirc: 自己开发用就买android吧。
<dreamysirc> reiv: 能用模拟器不 哭  我只有wm啊~~~~~~
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 果断把 wm 卖了
<dreamysirc> reiv: 但是现在wm得处境很尴尬~~~~~
<flybug> 有人用Monaco字体吗？
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 又不能买几个钱~~~~~~
<reiv> dreamysirc: 可以的，不过最好i7的cpu。
<reiv> dreamysirc: 其实就是qemu
<freeflying> microcai: 2.6.39-rc4内核也在你的ppa了？
<microcai> freeflying:  没
<lemonhall> dragonlive: 不用，有X86的
<microcai> freeflying: 刚刚搞定了 PPA 。累死了
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 有X86的ROM，很给力的
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: INTEL模拟ARM。。。是疯了
<freeflying> microcai: ppa好玩吧
<dreamysirc> reiv: qemu和那个bochs就是半残（速度~~~~）
<dragonlive> lemonhall, ？？
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 上传了，要多久编译好？
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: x86 的那个 能快点么 ？
<lemonhall> dragonlive: 抱歉，找错人了
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 用X86模拟X86你说呢
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 我都被他气得快上医院了~~~~~
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 是模拟arm得吧~~~~~
<blueghost> 445416586265261
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 自己去搜吧，android x86
<happyaron> microcai: 编译官方内核的所有flavours需要5个小时。
<dreamysirc> 其实android就好了 用bochs也比现在得kvm android for x86强吧
<happyaron> microcai: 自己估算你的要多久
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 早试过了  太慢了 比实验还慢~~~~~~
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 你没用过 bochs 吧?
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: .............................
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 你机器太破了。。。不解释了
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 用过了 也一个慢 跟qemu差不多更慢 机器很破 确实~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 被你发现了 人家不好意思了~~~~~~~
<blueghost> 44541658626525
<microcai> happyaron: 我上传的包，自己编译一分钟就够了的
<jyf1987> github挂了么？
<happyaron> microcai: 去掉ccache呢
<microcai> happyaron:  没  ccache ... 就一个小包，测试 ppa 用的
<microcai> happyaron: 怎么这么久了还没出现
<microcai> happyaron: 会不会是编译失败了
<microcai> happyaron: 如果编译失败了我怎么才能知道？
<happyaron> microcai: 失败了有邮件通知
<microcai> happyaron: 哦。 怎么这么久了还没有通知 ..
<microcai> happyaron:  他的电脑会不会特别卡的？
<happyaron> microcai: 不会，全Xen虚拟机
<microcai> happyaron:  我上传了一个 。包有错误，我想重新上传，怎么就不行了 555555
<freeflying> microcai: 1-2个小时吧
<Alexander2> 怎么那么安静杀
<happyaron> microcai: raise revision number
<microcai> happyaron:  我 raise 了，怎么出来的 .changes 文件没变 .....
<happyaron> microcai: debian/changes
<happyaron> microcai: 错了 debian/changelog
<microcai> happyaron: 哦，果然
<microcai> happyaron: 在上传 ing
<microcai> happyaron:  恩，这次我觉得应该可以了
 * microcai 就等明天看有没有包被编译出来了
<dororo_> 谷歌的加密搜索还可以用不？
<microcai> dororo_:  nop
<microcai> dororo_: 彻底河蟹
<dororo_> gae还可以吗？
<Aimerle> dororo_:google那东西很久以前就用不了吧，要翻墙
<dororo_> 最近应该怎样翻墙呢
<microcai> happyaron:  死上传不了
<microcai> happyaron:  上传个 2k 的 changes . 死在 1k 那里过不去。
<microcai> happyaron: 重新上传也还是死在那里。奇怪
<Aimerle> dororo_：WIN下就用自由门啦，linux的话就找VPN吧
<microcai> happyaron: 传了N次过去了.. 囧
<pointerroyden> quit
<happyaron> microcai: 不知道怎么回事
<microcai> happyaron:  GFW 干扰？
<lainme> toefl有人没复习就去考的没...
<houge_langley> lainme: 托福的关键MS是听力和口语！？
<lainme> houge_langley: 可能吧，很多人都是这方面差。
<houge_langley> lainme: 联系听抄就会提升很多
<houge_langley> 练习
<lainme> 早知如此，何必当初啊
<houge_langley> lainme: 当时就是去普特听力论坛下载VOA的正常语速练习听抄，几个月后，英文歌曲，除了艾米吶姆那种类型的歌曲，基本能够听懂了。
<houge_langley> lainme: 现在来得及。相信自己兄弟
<myke2> Ma
<lainme> houge_langley: 谢谢鼓励
<neolkb> houge_langley:  好建议呀
<myke2> MaskRay: lca用 tarjan 还是 euler序列 && ST ?
<neolkb> 正好我也需要多学学英语
<MaskRay> myke2: tarjan
<houge_langley> neolkb: 其实听抄并不是边听听写，而是写主干，写key words，写逻辑，这样一来，神马CET都不在话下。
<myke2> MaskRay: tarjan一般怎么做? 维护一个V * V的表然后再输出?
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Ubuntu安装VMware Workstation详解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327625&p=2290229#p2290229 先到官方网站http://downloads.vmware.com/ http://wanghaoran.net/diannaozhishi/947.html 下载 VMware Workstation for 32-bit Linux with tools下载时会要求你注册，随便填一下注册就可以开始下载了。 到下载的目录下执行下面的命令： sudo chmod +x VMware-Workst ...
<houge_langley> 其实练习听抄的关键是坚持，我才坚持了3个月，我这个英语白痴就干BS鸟语歌曲了，相信各位大牛更加具有优势和天赋
<houge_langley> 加油
<houge_langley> 老爸回家了，嘘~
<MaskRay> myke2: 把询问像边那样存
<neolkb> 我上班这个破地方 网线都没有  学东西好困难！ 买本书都要20公里以外
<neolkb> 我就为了学程序开发 才学的英语！ 纯属爱好！
<lainme> houge_langley: thanks!
<neolkb> houge_langley:  你的建议我会尝试 谢谢了！
<adam8157> lainme: 兄弟... 嘿嘿
 * adam8157 我也要学英语了, 还得和boss一对一...
 * reiv 我已经会程序开发了，没法学英语了 :(
 * adam8157 怵...
<neolkb> 学好英语，让我们的下一代看到的全是中文！ 兄弟们，努力
<jingqq5210> hello
<jingqq5210> guys
<zorion> 怎么设置 mtu置,网卡的
<jingqq5210> hello gays
<^k^> jingqq5210, 好  ㍬ 
<adam8157> http://voa.hjenglish.com/
<jingqq5210> 11.04更新后无法进入unity了
<jingqq5210> 悲剧
<neolkb> 后天正式发布了 你现在更新什么
 * reiv quit
<jingqq5210> 自动更新，我就点了呗。。
<jingqq5210> 然后就无法进入unity了，登录的时候不管选择哪个都是进入classic
<jingqq5210> 还无特效的
<neolkb> 应该是更新了其他源造成的吧
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你上次推荐的那个换 gtk2 主题的程序叫什么名字？
<MaskRay> blueghost: gnome-color-chooser?
<jingqq5210> 我今天确实换了一个源。。
<jingqq5210> 换成163的了
<jingqq5210> 不会是没收录吧。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 活该你悲剧啊
<jingqq5210> 囧
<lemonhall> jingqq5210: 活该你悲剧啊
<jingqq5210> 。。
<jingqq5210> 怎么办呢？
<lemonhall> jingqq5210: 换源这种事情。。。最恶心了
<jingqq5210> 换回去行不
<jingqq5210> lemonhall：换回去行不
<zorion> 怎么设置网卡的MTU值？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 郑码 table 整合之后， 154839...
<jingqq5210> 怎么办怎么办。。
<jingqq5210> 没人了？
<jiero>  lemonhall:你说什么么。。。
<dororo_> zorion: 在网络连接那里可以设置
<lemonhall> jiero: NOTHING
<zorion> 哦，我mtu打错成大写了，怪不得设不成
<dororo_> zorion: 用命令行？
<jiero> http://www.humblebundle.com/ 还有10小时。
<jingqq5210> test
<pocoyo> jingqq5210: 大便的离去，是马桶的追求，还是屁股的不挽留。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍬ 
<jingqq5210> 怎么办那
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 你咋不理我？
<jingqq5210> 更新后无法进入unity了
<jingqq5210> ～～
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 你在黑名单里 你忘了
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 哦
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 全局黑名单啊，我还以为只是ylmf那个呢
<shellex> gj
<lemonhall> ylmf
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<lemonhall> ylmf
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<lemonhall> ofan: ylmf
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<lemonhall> ylmf
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<lemonhall> ylmf
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<lemonhall> ofan: ylmf
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ofan> lemonhall: 小心被K
<MaskRay> ofan: 都是机器人出问题，调戏的人没事……
<lemonhall> ofan: 调戏不出来结果。。。无聊
<ofan> ...
<ylmf> hi
<ylmf> pocoyo: hi
<ofan> nnnd nethack感觉这么复杂啊
<ylmf> pocoyo: ohayo
<^k^> ylmf, 好  ㍭ 
<Aimerle> 机器人？
<lemonhall> ofan: 你。。真闲
<ofan> lemonhall: 你才闲...
<lemonhall> ofan: 我闲是因为我已经放弃了继续求学了
<ofan> lemonhall: 我在学习...
<lemonhall> ofan: 我在玩金庸群侠传的变态版本
<lemonhall> ofan: 相当变态。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 我继续研究nethack
<lemonhall> ofan: 然后发现。。。。14部金庸里，我只看过4部。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 没有这么高的版本是不是无法更新了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327635&p=2290335#p2290335 Code: sudo pacman -Syu 密码： :: 正在同步软件包数据库... testing 已经是最新版本 core 已经是最新版本 extra 已经是最新版本 community 已经是最新版本 archlinuxfr 已经是最新版本 :: 正在进行全面系统更新... 警告：flashplugin-prere ...
<myke2> MaskRay: C++ 里面 定义好 struct Node {...}; 后, 直接Node foo;也可以?
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 你是C++高手？
<wujie> 怎么添加ubuntu地址
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 不是
<myke2> MaskRay: 以前怎么记得要struct Node foo;的?
<scriptkids> myke2: 没有typedef 应该不行把?
<wujie> 各位
<microcai> lemonhall MaskRay  才高中啊！！！！！
<wujie> 问下怎么添加这个频道
<microcai> lemonhall MaskRay  想当年我高中的时候，连电脑都没有
<myke2> scriptkids: 我看见有的代码不需struct前缀也编译通过了
<myke2> scriptkids: 也许是C++的规则, C不支持?
<Cherrot> 请教各位高手，ext4无日志文件系统比起ext2来是不是更适合用来做/boot的FS?
<myke2> Cherrot: 建议ext2
<MaskRay> myke2: C 确实不支持
<Cherrot> myke2: 能简单介绍下理由吗，google上没爬到……
<scriptkids> myke2: 哦.那就应该是c++的规则了
<Cherrot> myke2: 如果说为了减少日志的开销，ext4不是可以关闭日志功能吗
<microcai> Cherrot:  你 /boot 要经常访问？
<pocoyo> lainme: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=327596 要你请客呢
<Cherrot> microcai: 肯定不要嘛 ^_^
<microcai> Cherrot:  /boot 使用 grub 识别的格式就可以了。无所谓用什么格式
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 有意思没？
<Cherrot> microcai: 谢拉
<tenzu> 神呢？
<tenzu> 神死哪儿去了？
<happyaron> Cherrot: 问题是你就只用它启动，能有多少开销呢。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 真死了。
<Cherrot> happyaron: 原来是这样
<tenzu> pocoyo: 这货，找他的时候他不在
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这货不是神
<georgetso> lainme: you are on irc!
<lainme> georgetso: who are you?
<lainme> pocoyo: 看到了:)
<georgetso> lainme: someone, from ubuntu.org.cn
<pocoyo> georgetso: 可惜人家名花有主儿了 你下手太晚了
<georgetso> lainme: so I read about your server or blog, pretty cool
<georgetso> pocoyo: good for her, I got my girl too
<happyaron> lainme 真是女的？
<pocoyo> georgetso: bad for me .
<pocoyo> badly
<georgetso> pocoyo: good for me then
<pocoyo> ?
<georgetso> lainme: so you are playing with servers, huh?
<georgetso> php? python?
<lainme> georgetso: gtalk上@egfriends.com那个是你?
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<georgetso> lainme: yup but keep it secret :)
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wujie> pocoyo是不是只会重复啊
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lainme> georgetso: 我不玩服务器，只是做博客才用的，以及break wall
<pocoyo> wujie: 你想咱俩一块儿被踢出去么
<myke2> scriptkids: 果然只有C++可以
<pocoyo> lainme: cross wall
<wujie> 我还以为只会重复
<georgetso> lainme: cool
<wujie> 问下有linuxmint么
<lainme> pocoyo: 恩，对...
<lemonhall> myke2: ...............
<lemonhall> myke2: C程序的结构体。。。本来就不是那么初始化的。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> myke2: 没啥
<myke2> lemonhall: 如果我没记错, C支持struct foo = {.foo1 = 2; .foo2 = 3; ...}
<wujie> 哥哥们问下linuxmint10.10=ubuntu什么版本
<xiaohe> 大家好，有人用过TOMBOY吗，我登录遇到个问题，谁帮我看下
<pocoyo> xiaohe: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<qzhou> myke2, gcc的扩展咩？
<zhenbeiju55> xiaohe, nihao
<lemonhall> myke2: 都一样，写法不同。。。很多人（比如我），现在是有struct都不用它。。。用CLASS代替。
<myke2> qzhou: C99
<qzhou> myke2, 哦，我out了。。。
<lemonhall> qzhou: 不OUT。。C99是异端。。
<xiaohe> tomboy链接服务器没有响应，这么办
<xiaohe> 谁知道
<xiaohe> 告诉我下
<fenghuo_> fghjk
<tansa> « /nick tian»
<zhenbeiju55> fenghuo_, ~~
<freeflying> microcai: 你的ppa是啥
<microcai> freeflying:  https://launchpad.net/~microcai/+archive/test
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=327229 你这个怎么转的？
<microcai> freeflying:  先测试。我发现上传了那么久，还没有编译出来
<freeflying> microcai: 内核变异就是很慢的
<microcai> freeflying: 不是
<microcai> freeflying: 不是内核
<microcai> freeflying: 测试用的小软件
<zhenbeiju55> xiaohe, ~~
<qzhou> lemonhall, C++也是异端，laf
<xiaohe> zhenbeiju55,  fenghuo
<happyaron> freeflying: 还能加么？
<happyaron> freeflying: 25人的
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我看看
<lemonhall> qzhou: ..................
<qzhou> lemonhall, lol
<lemonhall> qzhou: 我只懂C#的皮毛
<happyaron> pocoyo: http://eligere.wordpress.com/2008/08/31/vdi-to-raw-raw-to-vdi-conversion/
<qzhou> lemonhall, C#是神马东东。。。
<TopWinStudio> gf
<pocoyo> happyaron: niubility
<wujie> kde怎么上网
<TopWinStudio> fennng: 在么？？
<freeflying> happyaron: 不能了
<TopWinStudio> 问一下arch下最好用的音乐播放器是什么？？
<wujie> ipod
<happyaron> freeflying: OK
<TopWinStudio> wujie: ?ipod?
<TopWinStudio> ？？？
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:moc
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦哦。我刚要问你呢，哈哈。谢谢。
<nihui> 额额额
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:qmmp也不错
<happyaron> nihui: 你在哪个城市？
<nihui> happyaron: 上海啊~
<happyaron> nihui: o，上海有release party，欢迎踢馆~
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。好的。我都试试
<cfy> happyaron: 温州有没有?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我家公猫 一见外面母猫， 尾巴就变粗
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 兴奋 的
<jingqq5210> 坑爹啊
<jingqq5210> unity和gnome3
<jingqq5210> 太坑爹了
<nihui> 这里有没有熟悉 opengl 的呀？
<nihui> OpenGL
<sotwocold> 大家好，我是新人，想请教个问题, 我用3G上网，怎么用WIFI共享给手机上网？
<happyaron> cfy: 有啊
<happyaron> cfy: 你联系的那个么
<happyaron> freeflying: 您提交了多少份的申请？
<happyaron> freeflying: 4
<happyaron> freeflying: 1710吗？
<blueghost> 个税法修正案难产，下一步该怎样“接生”
<freeflying> happyaron: 1710
<happyaron> freeflying: OK
<blueghost> 个人所得税应该取消
<blueghost> 个人可支配的钱多了，就有意愿消费了
<gebjgd> sotwocold, 蓝牙
<blueghost> 尽一切可能，减少人民不必要的负担。 相对地增加可支配的钱
<blueghost> 应对通胀
<cfy> happyaron: 好
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
<Cherrot> 我期待这 等我工作了 房产就崩盘
<fillayu> Cherrot   还是学生？
<Cherrot> fillayu: 是啊
<Cherrot> fillayu: 不然咋会这么菜 嘿嘿
<jingqq5210> hello
<jingqq5210> hey guys
<^k^> jingqq5210, 好  ㍮ 
<fillayu> Cherrot  很多人在学生时代就很牛气了
<Cherrot> fillayu: 是啊，羡慕这些大牛们～ 我只能努力
<blueghost> 还名义税收和实际税收
<Cherrot> blueghost: 想把屁民弄晕了敛钱啊
<fillayu> Cherrot  你的目标是成为技术大牛
<fillayu> 吗
<blueghost> 现在实际税收都活不了了，真老老实实交起名义税收，不直接去死？
<Cherrot> fillayu: 差不多，目标之一吧。真正的目标应该是团结几个技术大牛们一起搞出点动静来:-)
<Destine> roylez, 主席，你的proposal还在么？
<roylez_> Destine: ...
<Destine> tenzu, 还有你的^
<fillayu> Cherrot  兴趣是最大的动力
<roylez_> Destine: 哪个年代的东西了...
<Destine> roylez, 求proposal啊！
<fillayu> Cherrot  一般对技术有兴趣的人，最后都能在这个行业混出名堂
<gistian> 大家好，都在国内吗？
<pocoyo> gistian: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Cherrot> fillayu: 是呢！ 看到代码就兴奋(*^__^*)
<roylez_> Destine: 没了，以前存eyou的邮箱的，现在连帐号是什么都不记得了
<roylez_> Destine: 过去8年了阿
<Destine> roylez, 5555那能讲讲结构么？
<fillayu> Cherrot  有兴趣的话，帮我找找 js 连线的代码吧
<blueghost> fillayu:) 哦， 兴趣是什么的最大动力？
<roylez_> Destine: 女侠，饶命行不...
<roylez_> Destine: 真的啥都不剩了
<Destine> roylez, 不能！我要写了啊！！！
<Destine> roylez, 拜主席！
<fillayu> blueghost  兴趣是成为技术大牛的最大动力
<roylez_> Destine: 网上大把写的比我好的...
<fillayu> blueghost  成为大牛后，就能进入好的公司，才有好的前途
<blueghost> fillayu:) 我觉得 生孩子 是 lemonhallatvpn 找老婆 的最大动力
<Cherrot> fillayu: js目前还真不懂，我的编程现在仅限于JavaSE 和 Qt……
<Destine> roylez, 求链接！
<fillayu> blueghost  前途跟好公司往往绑定在一块
<blueghost> fillayu:) 我觉得 生孩子 是 lemonhallatvpn 找老婆 的最大动力，父母亲 是 lemonhallatvpn 急切找老婆的最大压力
<blueghost> fillayu:) 哦
<Aimerle> Cherrot：这里玩QT的人还真不少啊
<zhenbeiju55> blueghost,  ~~
<roylez_> Destine: 没，你骚扰tenzu吧，他也就4、5年前写过
<zhenbeiju55> QT 是什么
<Destine> roylez, 主席。。。你就看着我写不出来么。。。
<Cherrot> zhenbeiju55: 可以理解成C++的一个GUI类库吧
<blueghost> zhenbeiju55:) 现在怎么说 lemonhallatvpn 都没关系， 他看不到， 他在和 黑丝袜 沉浸在 巧克力中
<roylez_> Destine: 我看不见，没千里眼
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 最近参加了Intel的一个MeeGo应用设计大赛，才开始玩Qt的。我用linux还没有一年呢～
<Destine> roylez, 55555555
<blueghost> fillayu:) 前边说的，非常赞同， 感觉你就是 中国的希望， 但后面，原来你还是 急功近利 啊
<Aimerle> Cherrot：MeeGo感觉如何
<zhenbeiju55> Cherrot, 哦
<fillayu> blueghost  为何这么说
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 我用模拟器，netbook版的界面不错
<TopWinStudio> :: cairo-xcb 与 cairo 有冲突。删除 cairo 吗？ [y/N]
<jingqq5210> 。。
<myke2> TopWinStudio: y, 是安装awesome?
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 嗯。是的。要删除吗？有影响不？？
<Aimerle> Cherrot：netbook版？不知道和android 3.0比起来怎么样
<myke2> MaskRay: 遇到scanf("%*[^(](%d%d)", &x, &y); C++优势明显
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 似乎没什么影响
<blueghost> fillayu:) 成为技术大牛就为了进好公司？ 为什么不是这样呢， 兴趣，激起自己对某种技术的追求。追求的过程中，脑海里浮现出许多 绝妙的 idea。 进而 努力实现的 这个 idea。
<fillayu> awesome是干嘛的
<Cherrot> Aimerle: intel的开源中心原来相当强啊，以前竟然不知道。MeeGo还是中国的一个工程师领导的呢
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 好的。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 给点提示。moc真不会用。找不到教程。
<blueghost> fillayu:) 慢慢越来越多人加入你。 到了一定程度，越来越接收你的 idea，促成了一个 中国唯一的创新公司
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 给点提示。moc真不会用。找不到教程。
<MaskRay> myke2: 印象中这题不许要写成这样
<MaskRay> s/许/需/
<Cherrot> Aimerle: Android3.0的模拟器我也有，MeeGo的平板电脑版本的OS正式版还没发布，前几天碰了碰国内OEM的一个样机，感觉比Android还爽～
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: pascal遇到这种东西极其麻烦, 特别是我看到他上面还来了句什么当中有很多tab什么的
<myke2> TopWinStudio: mocp?
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 不过没在真机上试过Android3.0，这种比较应该不靠谱吧……
<Aimerle> Cherrot:MeeGo没用过，不过应该大同小异
<fillayu> blueghost  不好意思，我不太相信好 idear 能填饱肚子，唯有进好公司，才有希望
<fillayu> blueghost  等填饱肚子后，再考虑下一步
<Destine> roylez, tenzu A Narrow Hope: The American Dream for the Chinese Immigrants 这题目能行么？
<roylez_> Destine: narrow能这样用吗？
<blueghost> fillayu:) 再说，单就 追求技术， 不是精通技术就行，而是期望有新的技术出来
<Aimerle> Cherrot：之前还有在开发ubuntu的移动平台，感觉都是一个名堂
<Destine> roylez, 不是题目要表达自己的观点么？我想不出来了。。。forlorn太否定了吧？
<Cherrot> Aimerle: MeeGo现在用RPM管理软件包，原先的1.0版本用的还是Yum。和Android应该大同小异，毕竟是面向大众的OS
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 什么名堂
<Aimerle> blueghost：linux的移动应用，看过几例，感觉都差不多
<blueghost> fillayu:) 大牛不厉害， 成了大牛后，要努力 进化为 犀牛
<myke2> MaskRay: 最近G00gle被封的死死的
<happyaron> microcai: hey, dude
<Aimerle> Cherrot：用RPM。。。。
<roylez_> Destine: 曾经看过一篇关于研究89前后中国留美博士生变化的文章，找不到了，或许对你有用，我仔细搜搜看
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 还没接触过移动方面的
<Destine> roylez, 谢主席！
<Aimerle> blueghost，可以去WIKI上看技术文档，差不多的东西
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道我的 Firefox 4.0 + AutoProxy 是不是有问题，gmail 里的 gtalk 从未显示过
<Cherrot> Aimerle: Ubuntu 应该 和 MeeGo 更像， 我没试过Ubuntu的netbook版 不过看截图感觉没啥不同^_^
<blueghost> fillayu:) 其实我非常看好你。 我期望 你填饱肚子后 的下一步。有更进一步的 升华
<myke2> MaskRay: 没proxy, gtalk那东西在 '局域网' 内很不稳定
<tenzu> Destine: 干啥的题目？
<myke2> MaskRay: 只能偶尔连上
<Destine> tenzu, paper。。。
<roylez_> Destine: 好难找了，很好的一篇文章的...
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 哦。
<Aimerle> Cherrot：ubuntu的移动版我在EEEPC上装过，很不完善的系统，问题很多
<Destine> roylez, 主席帮帮忙啊，就看着你们俩还有经验啊。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 开题报告？
<Destine> tenzu, 嗯。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 教教structure。
<lenovo> 大家晚上好
<fillayu> blueghost  下一步是买房，再下一步是移民，最后还是升华
<tonghuix> Destine: 你不是离毕业还早着呢吗
<tenzu> Destine: literature review, methodology, current result, future work 不就这几个么
<Destine> tonghuix, 不意味着我不用写paper啊。
<lenovo> 好久没用ubuntu
<Destine> tenzu, 嗯。。。我是humanity。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 把你的发给我看看吧。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 让工科学生情何以堪。。。
<blueghost> fillayu:) 明白你的意思， 就是一曲线。 也对吧。 在中国 idea 确实填不饱肚子。
<Destine> tenzu, 求templates&examples。
<tenzu> Destine: 明天把我的first year report发给你好了，现在不在手边
<myke2> MaskRay: 最近好像有New Technology
<tonghuix> Destine: 基本上就是研究目的，研究方向，题目解析，步骤安排，参考资料等等
<Destine> tenzu, 好。。。and你的thesis。
<MaskRay> myke2:
<Destine> tonghuix, 工科学生一边去。
<blueghost> 谁帮我普及一下， 国外那些 好的 idea 都是从哪里出来的， 如 twiter, facebook 等。在大学吗？
<tenzu> Destine: 好吧。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该是
<tenzu> Destine: 如果你能看懂的话
 * adam8157 兴冲冲把源码下载下来看, 结果那不是个bug, 只是作者在manual里没有提及而已...
<lenovo> 现在各位大佬都在用设么linx系统？
<ofan> blueghost: mindstorm
<Destine> tenzu, structure而已，我没那么笨吧。
<Cherrot> blueghost: facebook是哈佛，twitter是个公司里的创意
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 哦
<tenzu> Destine: 那我可以帮你去下载一份啊
<Aimerle> blueghost:老外比较会挖掘
<Aimerle> blueghost：有想法和创意就会去做
<TopWinStudio> myke2: moc 怎么播放wma?不支持。
<Destine> tenzu, 嗯？
<lenovo> moc需要安装解码器
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 不知道, 单文件播放的话mplayer最完美了吧
<tenzu> Destine: 学校能下到所有人的论文，我的还没放上去而已
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 你觉得在美国的大学出来的人，容易出好idea，还是中国的清华北大。 不管是 直接从大学 出来的创意，还是从公司出来的
<Destine> tenzu, 好也，copyright呢？
<roylez_> Destine: 找不到了
<myke2> MaskRay: http://mail.google.com是否会自动重定向到ssl?
<Cherrot> blueghost: 势必美国的大学
<Aimerle> Cherrot：要装几个包
<Destine> roylez, thank you all the same~
<TopWinStudio> lenovo: how to?
<Cherrot> blueghost: 我觉得中国的清华北大出好员工比较多
<TopWinStudio> lenovo: what's the name?
<roylez_> Destine: 互联网上的信息就是这样，新的一来，老的就被埋了
<lenovo> roylez_:主席还在
<Aimerle> Cherrot：ffmpeg之类的
<lenovo> TopWinStudio: 谷歌一下
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 我对 fillayu 说的意思就是这个， 有想法和创意 就去做。 不过在中国 的现实 确实是要先填饱肚子， 才能去想这些东西。
<Destine> roylez, 没关系，疼疼还能找到。
<Aimerle> blueghost：中国没有创意的生长空间
<jingqq5210> ubuntu
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 不知道啊，我只用它测试过程序...
<roylez_> Destine: 那篇paper大概的意思是，89年到92年期间，在美国的中国博士后人数剧减，原因是中国博士后拿了绿卡都转行了
<jingqq5210> ping
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 要学好技术，成为牛人，进好公司，之后才有保险去想更进一步的东西
<blueghost> Aimerle:)
<Destine> roylez, reasons are？
<tenzu> Destine: 看结构而已啊，无所谓
<Aimerle> blueghost：好的创意不是死在领导手里就是死在没有资金和支持
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 这个是中国的什么问题呢
<Destine> tenzu, 嗯，thx啊！
<roylez_> Destine: 89年拿血卡阿。其实都不是想做博后的人
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 这句话我完全同意！尤其是IT界
<Destine> tenzu, 我快被paper折磨疯了。
<Aimerle> blueghost：中国的专制问题
<Destine> roylez, 嗯？不太明白了。
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 中国的教育？中国的现实？中国的普遍的急功近利？
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 中国的现实情况？
<roylez_> Destine: nnnd，跟90后交流真费劲...
<Cherrot> blueghost: 还有中国的既得利益集团
<Destine> roylez, 我。。。
<Aimerle> blueghost：中国人的经济第一的思想害死了几代人的创意
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 为什么没有创意的生长空间呢，为什么在中国 idea 填不饱肚子呢
<tenzu> Destine: 你的题目是什么？
<Aimerle> blueghost，撒切尔说过，100年内，中国不会给世界提供任何新思想
<myke2> Aimerle: 没有经济第一, 现在也许电脑都没
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席，你上次买的神马键盘？
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 为什么 清华北大 出好员工，而不是 创意的缔造者呢
<roylez_> Destine: 89期间，只要中国留学生过去填个表，就看以拿绿卡
<roylez_> tenzu: ducky 1087
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 是中国的悲哀吗
<Aimerle> blueghost：是体制和教育的悲哀
<Cherrot> blueghost: 有时候，好的创意会被别人拿走，然后给你立个法，让你变成非法盈利～  天地图不就是这样么。 google都不放过，何况别的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我有冲动淘个好点的键盘，有推荐么？
<lenovo> 各位只是牢骚而已
<Destine> roylez, why？
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 为什么不是 创意的缔造者，而让别人 来山寨，而是山寨别人呢
<Aimerle> blueghost：所以，有志之士们，移民吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 机械的还是静电电容的？预算多少？
<Destine> tenzu, A Slight Hope: The American Dream for the Chinese Immigrants
<roylez_> Destine: 64知道不？
<Cherrot> 移民万岁
<vic> 因为上大学的都是解题高手，木有创造思维！！！
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 我想移民， 但 我为的是 孩子的教育。
<Destine> roylez, yes
<Aimerle> roylez：最悲哀的就是64没有成功
<myke2> roylez_: dangerous
<lenovo> 能模仿额不错
<roylez_> myke2: 谈论的是她的proposal
<blueghost> vic:) 总觉得 中国的好孩子 都是背书 背 笨 的
<Aimerle> roylez：国内的自由民主派死光了
<roylez_> Destine: 那还有什么不明白的
<Destine> roylez, 绿卡呢？
<tenzu> roylez_: 完全不懂，预算USD50以内
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 中国的第二次 64 需要一个触发事件
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 唯一能发出声音还不用害怕的，估计只剩下体制内早已退休的元老人物了吧
<roylez_> Destine: 我认识的最高龄的学生89拿绿卡的，是一个当时47岁在美国念博士的
<Aimerle> blueghost：缺少一个极左人物
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 如果药案 二审 改判 不是死刑， 大家怎么看
<myke2> ro
<Aimerle> blueghost：朱那个时代是个不错的机，可惜了
<Destine> roylez, 为什么去就给？他们的政策是么？
<myke2> roylez_: 不怕吗
<roylez_> tenzu: 50刀太少，机械都够呛。我这个人民币590，了
<vic> blueghost: 什么叫好孩子？
<vic> blueghost: 应该叫乖孩子
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 可能 这也是触发条件之一
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 让薄系来 去做这个极左够格了吧 看看重庆发生的事请
<roylez_> Destine: 政治绿卡，避免迫害什么的。现在去美国，申请第二胎绿卡，听说也有半年成功的
<Aimerle> ChanServ：他还差一点，最好是让李来，可惜去当举手机器了
<Cherrot> blueghost: 我觉得判决还算公正，没有太受民意的影响。故意杀人，太恶劣了
<Destine> roylez, 主席你的dissertation看得我头都大了。
<roylez_> myke2: 无产者有什么好怕的
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 需要一个触发事件，什么是极左？ 毛派？
<roylez_> Destine: ...你看了啥了
<Aimerle> blueghost：。。。。。。。。
<Destine> roylez, table of contents。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 那100刀？
<tenzu> Destine: 类似题目的只有本科生写的，没有thesis
<tenzu> 我掉了？
<tenzu> 谢特我真的掉了
<Destine> roylez, 超出vocabulary范围太多。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 哦。
<Destine> tenzu, 我就要个本科的。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 好吧
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 如果 药家上诉，二审改判 不是死刑， 揭发出来是毛家的 的操纵呢？
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 中国的左右派， 有点混乱
<Cherrot> blueghost: 那就又是天朝大地上的很平常的一个奇迹了。  在这里法律都不能当挡箭牌的～
<roylez_> Destine: 你哪里搞到我的论文的？
<Aimerle> blueghost：简单得说，左就是理论快于现实，反过来就是右
<Destine> roylez, 论文有什么搞不到的。。。
<Destine> roylez, 别忘了我在大学。
<roylez_> tenzu: 差不多吧。机械就买个ducky
<Destine> roylez, 你的博士论文是可以share的。
<roylez_> Destine: ....
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 明白你的意思， 我想 需要一个 激进分子，和一个事件
<tenzu> roylez_: 行，有合适的我就下手
<Destine> roylez, 很正常吧。。。。
<Aimerle> blueghost：文革就是理论过高
<roylez_> Destine: 被90后娃子随便拿去看了有些不爽....
<Aimerle> blueghost：对，需要一个极左的人物，刺激一下国内资产阶级
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 不知道 现在的左派 是 共党，还是民主派人士
<Aimerle> blueghost：现在不一样了
<lenovo> quit
<Destine> roylez, 。。。。。sorry。。。我会acknowledge的。
<Cherrot> 关于左右派 这里有个挺好玩的短文～ http://hi.baidu.com/cqtnzj/blog/item/5c1539f0cd5889a7a40f520d.html
<myke2> 安静!
<Aimerle> blueghost：供镋只能说分成自由民主派和专制民主派
<blueghost> Aimerle:)
<Aimerle> blueghost：64以后，自由派死光了
<roylez_> Destine: 找一张你跟harpy的合影，后面贴上邮票，写上一点点乱七八糟的话，寄给我
<Cherrot> blueghost: 共党作为一个整体是左的，所有跟马克思混得应该说都是左的，但共党里不那么纯粹简单
<tenzu> Destine: 我的学生帐号不能用了，明天下载了给你吧
<Aimerle> blueghost：所以，现在是专制民主时代
<Destine> roylez, 我也没有。。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 谢谢！
<roylez_> Destine: ....
<blueghost> Aimerle:)
<Destine> happyaron, 你有没有合影？
<Cherrot> 还是安静吧，这里不是讨论这种话题的地方 :-)
<Aimerle> Cherrot：老马的烂理论
<roylez_> Destine: 我看电影去了
<roylez_> tenzu: 坑爹的老板，命令我学perl!!!
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛.
<Destine> roylez, 恭送主席。
<blueghost> 我去看看 wiki 关于左右派 的。貌似是从 法国议会来得
<roylez_> tenzu: 我听他这样说，就觉得自己是个死人了
<Destine> blueghost, 是从座位得来的。
<happyaron> Destine: 有啊
<blueghost> 以“公民自由（个人自由）”为核心是左；以“经济自由”为核心是右
<blueghost> :)
<Aimerle> blueghost：只有老马这个傻瓜会发明个“政治经济学”，傻得要命
<blueghost> 是啊
<blueghost> Aimerle:)
<blueghost> 我去看维基去
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 严重同意
<tenzu> roylez_: 让你学perl？
<tenzu> roylez_: 我们这样的在小盆友眼里都是要入土的大叔
<Aimerle> Cherrot:还有供镋这样的傻瓜去崇拜它，受不了
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 我被迫去听公共课（靠点名维系人数）的时候就奇怪这些老师是如何被洗脑的，竟然还能对自己念的这些文字深信不疑～从此对天朝的洗脑能力佩服的五体投地
<happyaron> 面主席和面主席下划线好，哈哈
 * adam8157 他们不崇拜, 都是聪明人, 只是这个方便骗人
<Aimerle> Cherrot：所以千万别信正腐那一套
<lemonhall> 飞狐外传。。。完全没看过
<lemonhall> 悲剧
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 我发现看看宏观经济学和微观经济学，国家在干啥就一清二楚了^_^
<Aimerle> Cherrot：你真有兴趣的话，可以去看一下《国富论》真正的经济学基础
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 嗯，有时间研读下亚当斯密的著作
<myke2> Cherrot: Aimerle 请私聊, 谢谢
<Aimerle> 呵呵
<blueghost> 貌似 最初 的左右派 的定义，解释不了 现在 的 情况。 最多只能笼统的说 激进的 是左派， 温和的是右派
<Destine> happyaron, 主席欺负我。
<blueghost> 或者 民族，民粹主義 的是右派。
<happyaron> Destine: 灭了面主席
<Cherrot> myke2: 再次道歉……我错了……
<blueghost> 最初 的 与是否 拥护或同情 皇室 划分的。
<happyaron> Destine: 其实他玩游戏的时候咱们大家都叫面主席，他就会很悲剧。
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席下划线好
<Destine> happyaron, 为什么？
<blueghost> 或者说保守的是 右派
<adam8157> 面? 什么情况?
<Aimerle> blueghost：思想在行动之前的就是左
<happyaron> Destine: 他设置了提醒，然后咱们叫他就会打断他游戏
<happyaron> Destine: 大家一起叫他就悲剧了
<blueghost> 但 激进 的 民主派 和激进 的毛派， 算左还是右呢
<Destine> happyaron, 哦。
<happyaron> adam8157: 他说自己写代码像面条，所以是面主席
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 哦。
<happyaron> Destine: 而且只要对话里有主席俩子就行，他都会收到提示
<Destine> happyaron, 哦。
<Destine> 主席~~~~
<Cherrot> 写代码像面条 ，太搞笑了 ^_^
<blueghost> 主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席
<blueghost> ~主席~主席~主席~主席~主席~
<blueghost> 这样呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 为什么想面条, 那种压出来的?
<blueghost> 越看维基 越混乱
<happyaron> adam8157: 他自己说的，问面主席自己
<Destine> happyaron, http://compbio.chemistry.uq.edu.au/mediawiki/index.php/Dr._Roy_Zuo
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见面主席下划线
<happyaron> roylez: 以及面主席
<blueghost> ChanServ:) 代码象面条， 说的是 汇编 吗
<happyaron> Destine: 看到了
<blueghost> Cherrot:)  代码象面条， 说的是 汇编 吗
<Cherrot> blueghost: 不知道哦，得问当事人自己咯
<Aimerle> blueghost：汇编什么时候变面条了
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 以前看过一个 文章说 汇编就像 意大利面 一样， 理 不清
 * Cherrot 很郁闷，为啥跟我说话时总会错写成ChanServ....
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 以前看过一个 文章说 汇编的goto语句造成汇编就像 意大利面 一样， 理 不清
<myke2> 汇编有goto?
<Cherrot> blueghost: 汇编乱就乱在没有数据结构
<Aimerle> blueghost：汇编哪来的GOTO啊。。。。
<MaskRay> jmp 吗
<Destine> happyaron, 我好喜欢名字前面被加Doctor
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 很久以前看的一个关于电脑的书说的。 好像也是c语言不提倡用 goto 语句 的说辞
<Aimerle> blueghost：C里是不提倡用GOTO的
<happyaron> Destine: 那就加油！
<blueghost> myke2:) 不知道， 没用过汇编， 编程的书上说 的。 好像说 c的 goto 和 case xxx: 这些语句 是从汇编上来的。 我也不知道汇编 是不是真有这些语句。 我没学过 汇编
<MaskRay> "GOTO Considered Harmful" Considered Harmful' Considered Harmful
<MaskRay> '"GOTO Considered Harmful" Considered Harmful' Considered Harmful
<blueghost> myke2:) 因为 goto 造成的 跳转来跳转去， 弄得象 意大利面条一样，理不清楚。
<Aimerle> blueghost：汇编语言其实很少的
<blueghost> myke2:) 我想汇编应该有 goto 的吧
<myke2> bl
<myke2> blueghost: 没的
<myke2> blueghost: 至少x86
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 不知道啊
<Cherrot> blueghost: goto有害论 是软件工程的先驱Dijkstra提出来的 大牛啊
<Aimerle> blueghost：你说的可能是汇编里的loop语句吧
<Destine> happyaron, 觉不觉得叫Dr. Eleanor Chen 什么的，听着好fancy~~~~~
<happyaron> Destine: 是啊~
<myke2> Aimerle: loop比jmp没有优势了吧
<blueghost> Aimerle:) loop??
<Aimerle> myke2：C里的goto应该和loop指令一样的吧
<Cherrot> blueghost: X86汇编中是跳转语句jmp  类似goto
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 那书是说 汇编的 跳转 的语句。以及 c语言的goto的来源 是 从 汇编 的跳转语句
<Cherrot> Aimerle: loop不是循环么
<Destine> Aimerle, 用goto不是好习惯哦，破坏结构。
<Cherrot> blueghost: 跳转是jmp
<Aimerle> Destine：我知道啊，
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 那 是我 记忆有错？
<myke2> Aimerle: 以前肯定是loop有优势
<Aimerle> myke2：对嘛，loop还是挺好用的
<Destine> happyaron, 哈哈，我要学applied linguistics。
<Cherrot> blueghost: 跳转是jmp  jump嘛。 loop也要跳转，循环执行程序段么。我觉得除了做坏事（反汇编）和写驱动外，汇编应该没有用武之地了吧
<MaskRay> Aimerle: loop 是根据 cx ecx 吧，似乎性能也比不过 dec jne  这样了
<TopWinStudio> myke2: moc下不能播放wma
<happyaron> Destine: 表示有鸭梨。。。linguistics好复杂呢。
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 总之， 说汇编象意大利面，以及是因为汇编的跳转造成的理不清，以及 c语言为什么不提倡 goto 语句，这个我是没记错的
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 你的moc能播放wma吗？
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：可以的啊
<Cherrot> blueghost: 绝对没错
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 那可能是我将 jmp 记成 goto 了
<Destine> happyaron, 好好玩。pragmatics什么的~
<myke2> MaskRay: microcode?
<Cherrot> blueghost: C语言里是goto
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 安装了ffmpeg插件也不行。似乎是因为插件 有问题。
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯~~
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：你有没有装FFMPEG
<adam8157> Cherrot: 反汇编不光是做坏事哦, 分析代码和debug很有用
<blueghost> 我去 google 汇编 意大利面 看看，是否还查得到这个 说法
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：那没办法了
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：装audacious吧
<Destine> happyaron, 看着 tenzu 和 主席 的phd表示很羡慕。
<Cherrot> blueghost: java中也有goto，不过限制了使用范围，反而用处很大～
<Aimerle> Cherrot：JAVA的GOTO比C里的好用多了
<MaskRay> myke2: 不懂
<Aimerle> Cherrot：C里的GOTO简直是混乱的根源
<happyaron> Destine: 加油呗，一点点学，你也会有的。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 装了。哦。我感觉moc挺好。没事，先用着。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 嗯～  不过我从没用反汇编debug过，相当头大啊^_^
<MaskRay> 不去用就行了，我觉得限制使用没什么必要
<MaskRay> c# 我就觉得处处拘束
<Destine> happyaron, BA都还没拿到。
<myke2> MaskRay: 要跳出2次循环, 不goto怎么弄?
<soiamso> Cherrot: goto 是 basic 才用的语法吧
<Destine> happyaron, 我也想要BSc。
<myke2> MaskRay: 二重循环
<MaskRay> myke2: goto
<Cherrot> MaskRay: 可是程序员的素质是有区别的，个人开发随意点无所谓，可是如果团队开发的话，到处Goto岂不头大？
<Destine> myke2, break and continue
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：MOC很方便的，你再看看吧，应该是可以的
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：有个老外做了一个APE的插件，MOC也可以播放无损的
<happyaron> Destine: 一点点来，别着急，耐心做就能拿到。
<myke2> Destine: for (i = 1; i <= n; i++)
<MaskRay> Cherrot: 那些 Java 的程序看上去都是一模一样的，c 就好得多
<soiamso> myke2: 设计有误？
<myke2> Destine:     for (j = 1; j <= m; j++)
<myke2> Destine:         if (check(i, j))
<MaskRay> Cherrot: 可能是我不喜欢受拘束
<myke2> Destine: 我要跳出for (i...)的循环
<Cherrot> MaskRay: 那倒是。不过我觉得代码看起来一样反而更好～ 对于相互交流而言(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……个人喜好吧
<adam8157> Cherrot: C的goto只能函数内...不妨碍模块耦合
<Destine> myke2, 传实参出去用。
<myke2> Destine: 降低效率的做法
<Cherrot> adam8157: 这点我倒忘记了。好久没写C了，而且从没用过goto
<Destine> myke2, 。。。文科生飘过。
<happyaron> myke2: break ?
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。查了以下，说是最新的ffmpeg插件有bug，旧的ffmpeg插件就可以播放wma。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：晕倒
<Destine> happyaron, break只能一重。
<happyaron> Destine: break break break...我这么干过。。。
<Aimerle> Destine：写这个干吗用？
<myke2> happyaron: 如果禁止goto, 只能类似break, sig = 1; 然后在外面 if (sig) break;
<Destine> happyaron, 所以你只有2等奖。
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。。。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 嗯横。
<myke2> MaskRay: 记得perl有一种办法的, 但C/C++似乎没有
<Destine> myke2, 传个参数神马的，感觉比较方便。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：你试试别的播放器吧，很多种的
<blueghost> 我找不回那本书找 原句了
<MaskRay> myke2: Perl 有带标签的 last next
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 似乎其他播放器也都是这个问题。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对的
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：插件问题的话，所有播放器都一样
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：要不你自己写解码器吧，
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 俺水平不够。哈哈。我自己看看。
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 这主意出的～ (*^__^*)
<Aimerle> Cherrot：哈哈哈
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：写好了给我也传一个
<blueghost> Aimerle:) http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=9028098&do=blog&cuid=2268197 这个有类似的说法， 汇编的 jmp （是我记错了）
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Cherrot> 这个网站的站长是不是被天涯招去了？
<Aimerle> blueghost：打不开
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 不过不是单指 汇编 的， 是一个 名词 面条式代码（Spaghetti code）
<blueghost> Aimerle:) ....
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 我贴给你
<g_> debian 不能上传文件，不能发贴,但是下载正常， 怎么回事啊？
<Aimerle> blueghost：看到了
<g_> 就是网速上行没有速度
<Aimerle> blueghost：没办法的啦，汇编没有结构化嘛
<Cherrot> blueghost: 数据结构+算法=程序，可惜汇编没有内置的数据结构...
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 我记错了， 不是单指 汇编的， 是一个名词，可能 当时那书 用 举例汇编 了。
<blueghost> Cherrot:)
<Aimerle> blueghost：汇编机器语言嘛，没有结构化很正常啦
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle:解决了。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：解码器写好啦
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：发一个来玩玩
<Cherrot> Aimerle: :-)
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 但我对那书 的内容 有记忆。 所以这里 说 程序象 苗条， 我就 记起来 汇编了
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: pacman库的moc有问题。不是，我卸载了。重新装yaourt安装了一个。好了。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：切，，，这样多不好玩
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哈哈。俺水平不够拉。解码器这么深奥的东西不是俺现在能搞的。
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 三分钟一个解码器那可不是一般的牛啦
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：我见过一个牛人，在终端做了个解码器shell
 * Cherrot 又郁闷了，Empathy在IRC里的输入框为啥就只能单行……
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:单纯用VI编码
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: who?
<g_> ？？
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 我相信有这样的人。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：一篇老外的文章，他上面有截图
<happyaron> Cherrot: 防止你flood lol
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 改 empathy 的源码，然后贡献 给上游
<Cherrot> happyaron: 果然有道理！:-)
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。相当牛。国内这种人几乎没有。
<blueghost> Cherrot:)
<Cherrot> blueghost: :-D
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：在facebook上有个小组，是那种代码狂人
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 我也想贡献些代码， 我觉得 应该贡献点什么了。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: oh?facebook还有这么神奇的小组呢？
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：他们完全放弃了X，单纯的代码流
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 想改改 qoauth，让他支持 google 的 登录
<TopWinStudio> fennng: s
<Cherrot> blueghost: 嗯。我想参加argoUML 这个项目 嘿嘿
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 支持。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。底层的东西一般都不需要X。我的目标也是这个。
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: o??
<Cherrot> blueghost: 要是以后牛了就找几个人贡献输入法。这个不光是靠编程就能解决了
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 不过那时 uml 1.4 的吧。要不fork它，支持 uml 2.0 的
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 不过那时 uml 1.4 的吧。要不fork它，支持 uml 2.1 的
<Cherrot> blueghost: 我就这么想得。我喜欢他的界面～
<blueghost> uml 现在的版本是 2.0 还是 2.1 的
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 现在uml下最好用的uml工具是杀？
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：嗯，牛就在他们实现了代码的高端应用
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 支持
<Cherrot> blueghost: 有2.1？  不清楚呢
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：在DOS时代还是可以理解的，现在这样的人太少了
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 这个得看个人喜好了吧。我有两个java版的：UMLet和argoUML ，还有个Qt编的BoUML，这个项目终止了
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 不知道，2.0 肯定有，好像也有2.1了。 我去 google
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 嗯哼。是啊。也就搞linux的还能有几个人，windows就没有了。
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 这两个哪个好？我总是感觉java写的东西效率比较低呢。c++写的有没有？
<blueghost> Cherrot:) wiki 上 有 2.2 了
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：WIN就是用来玩的，
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: BoUML就是Qt写的
<Freebuilder> vim 函数中如何知道调用方所在脚本的路径？
<blueghost> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%80%E5%BB%BA%E6%A8%A1%E8%AF%AD%E8%A8%80
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: Java的效率低在一般应用中根本感觉不出莱 :-)
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 哦。bouml怎么样？你觉得。这三个哪个最好？
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 嗯。我也是最近才用linux，真是爱上了。放弃windows了。
<alvin_rxg> 肏，访问个 ip138 都 reset
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：推荐你用DEBIAN，嘿嘿嘿
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: oh?更能了解底层？我现在用的arch。我刚安装的，全部格了硬盘重新安装的。彻底放弃xp了。难道我还要来？
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: BoUML挺不错，功能相对比较完善，源里就有。如果是KDE,还有个umbrella可以考虑。UMLet我用不惯，也没咋用，argoUML界面友好
<Cherrot> 可我没找到怎么撤销和重做……而且只支持到UML1.4
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 最好的办法是都拿来试试～ 反正软件又不大
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: debian有硬盘版的吗？就类似于我在arch下引导bt3似的引导debian?
<Aimerle>  Cherrot：只支持1.4？
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 哦。好的。bouml不支持2.0以上？
<Cherrot> Aimerle: 嗯……相当遗憾
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：有的啊，DEBIAN很完整的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ip138是什么？、
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: UML2.0标准。 这个应该是最广泛使用的。我先去看看UML的Wiki
<Aimerle> Cherrot：不支持2.0。差好多的
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。我得试试。改天有空的。
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 我说bouml支持2.0吗？那aimerle问你的不是这个吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ip138.com 查ip咯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 貌似 有 uml 2.3 了
<vic> TopWinStudio: 既然都arch了 就别试debian了。。嘿嘿
<Cherrot> TopWinStudio: 支持2.0啊
<blueghost> Cherrot:) http://www.umlchina.com/Tools/Newindex1.htm 其中有个 就是2.3 的，貌似最高支持的 是 2.3
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：你有ARCH了，差不多，DEBIAN只是我个人习惯
<vic> umbrella 感觉很不好用
<Cherrot> blueghost: 我还在学习着2.0   55555
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。如此。。。。都试试。无妨。可以搞多系统。
<tommy_> cherrot
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 嗯。先熟悉一个。不着急。有没有emacs的中文IRC频道？
<Cherrot> blueghost: 有商业版的linux用UML建模软件
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: 哦。
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 应该没多少改变吧。 2.0 应该也足够了
<tommy_> 你昨晚给我的那个代理，今天如何再用啊，
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 那有很多 呢。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：不知道耶，
<Cherrot> blueghost: 嗯，看wiki变化不大。
<tommy_> 打开后提示，ERROR
<TopWinStudio> Cherrot: BoUML在pacman里面的名字叫什么？
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：也就linux世界还在坚持IRC了
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 不过免费的就这么几个，有几个 社区版免费，专业版收费的
<vic> TopWinStudio: 就叫那个名字  不过是aur里的  没进官方源
<Cherrot> blueghost: Win下的JUDE好像就这样
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 是的。但是IRC很好阿。我喜欢。
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。嗯。谢谢。
<vic> TopWinStudio: 靠 竟然是qt3的
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦？继续安装不？这个项目终止更新了。
<blueghost> Cherrot:) linux 有一个 java 的，挺好的
<vic> TopWinStudio: qt3无爱啊  放弃
<TopWinStudio> vic: 这个。。。。推荐一个。
<Cherrot> blueghost: 叫什么？
<Aimerle> vic:QT3还有人在用？
<vic> TopWinStudio: 我也在找
<vic> Aimerle: 不知道，反正我不用
<TopWinStudio> vic: 找好告诉我一声。我学习下emacs
<blueghost> Cherrot:) http://www.visual-paradigm.com/ 还是香港出的呢，挺出名的，应该你也知道
<vic> TopWinStudio: 好地。。
<TopWinStudio> vic: thanks。
<Cherrot> blueghost: 这个、还真不知道
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 有免费版，免费版，有些功能用不了。不过画图 和 导出图形 也足够了
<vic> TopWinStudio: emacs的小拇指啊。。。。
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 挺好用的
<TopWinStudio> vic: Cherrot说过的agouml。
<Cherrot> blueghost: 果断尝试～
<TopWinStudio> vic: 什么小拇指？什么意思阿？
<Freebuilder> vim 函数中如何知道调用方所在脚本的路径或者 SID？
<Aimerle> blueghost：这个我好像在MAC下用过耶
<vic> TopWinStudio: emacs的按键设置 是ctrl alt super 大量的使用，所以小拇指过度疲劳。。
<Cherrot> blueghost: 看起来是个企业级应用啊 好大
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 导出图形 导出几次后会有 水印， 不过可以倒出 svg 格式，然后在 inkscape 中编辑，删掉 水印
<blueghost> Aimerle:)
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 速度可以忍受。 挺好用的， 功能超丰富的。基本完全 覆盖了所有元素
<Aimerle> blueghost：不过版本好像不一样了
<Cherrot> blueghost:  嗯 ，好东西～
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。是啊。我主要是想安装一些配合编程的插件。有好介绍不？我刚接触emacs不久。
 * Cherrot 先下了，明天还有期中考 :-)
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 哦， 好像他有好多产品呢。
<vic> TopWinStudio: http://emacser.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs中文网
<Aimerle> blueghost：好像是国人做的
<vic> TopWinStudio: 其实我觉的你还是学学vim的好。。emacs的小拇指太蛋疼了
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 是啊，香港的
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。我也是在这个上面学习。。
<Aimerle> blueghost：支持Java标准和UML
<TopWinStudio> vic: 但是我感觉emacs挺好的哦。我还是学习这个吧。
<TopWinStudio> vic: 默认的emacs不是自带cedet吗？怎么测试效果呢？
<vic> TopWinStudio: emacs当然好了。。。。。那可是神的武器
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 是啊， 收费版本还可以 gen 源码。 从源码生成图形，我忘了有没有了， 不过免费版这些都用不了
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：我觉得还是VIM好一点
<vic> TopWinStudio: 配置哦 得配置的
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦？？
<TopWinStudio> vic: require('cedet)?
<Aimerle> blueghost：忘了，有点久了
<vic> TopWinStudio: vim至少各个手指的分工还算合理    emacs就是仇视小拇指
<thorne> 问: 正则表达式要匹配两个**怎么实现 比如 a** b** c**d 是匹配 而 a*** c*d等不匹配
<vic> TopWinStudio: 给你的那个网址 应该是有介绍的  你去看看 翻翻帖子
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：VIM好像顺手一点
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, vim是行业遍准了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, vim是行业标准了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, emacs是意淫标准备了
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: emacs党飘
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。我又纠结了。我是做了很大决定才选择的emacs。
<Aimerle> mikeandmore：这玩意儿还要分镋派啊
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 一直都在用Emacs的啊，哪里YY了？
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。好的。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：没关系的啦，也是大同小异的东西
<blueghost> Aimerle:) 好像还可以用手势来画图，椭圆是个用例，四方快是类。具体的不知道，现在也没有。 挺好用的就是了，就是那种 对我来说 功能远远大于需求的那种东西
<vic> TopWinStudio: 嘿嘿 其实我也纠结过啊。。。后来发现其实纠结没用  还是vim把 毕竟这个熟悉。。而且还有现成的主席配置可以用。。。哈哈
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 那好吧。我还是先把emacs学好吧。
<lei`> 有用gnome3+oss4的吗,我装来oss4只有mplayer才有声音,其他软件都没有声音
<Aimerle> blueghost：很不错的，也是国人的骄傲了
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦哦。先学好一个。再学一个也好学。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：VIM只是用的人多一点而已，EMACS感觉就很COOL，不是吗？
<TopWinStudio> 哦。对了。arch下用什么便签管理软件最好。原来ubuntu下有一个什么阿什么便贴的，或者有更好的推荐一个。可以钉在桌面上，很方便那种。
<vic> TopWinStudio: 初步就是记住快捷键了，然后才是配置啊 elisp 啊  vim脚本啊
 * mikeandmore 正太睡觉啦。。。。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: cool倒是次要，最主要是方便就行。
<TopWinStudio> vic: 嗯哼。
<vic> TopWinStudio: 啥 环境？ kde gnome
<TopWinStudio> vic: xfce4
<thorne> 学习vim都够让人受够了 我是不会去接触emacs了 反正vim这点能满足我了 不管它emacs能有多牛
<vic> TopWinStudio: 不熟。。。
<vic> thorne: 对头
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:你是什么环境啊
<TopWinStudio> vic: 不管什么环境。你介绍一个类似软件。
<thorne> 哈哈哈哈 没人回答我的问题呀
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: xfce4的啊。据说比kde,gnome轻。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：通用的就是openbox之类的喽
<TopWinStudio> thorne: 哦哈。
<Aimerle> thorne，你什么问题呀
<thorne> 问: 正则表达式要匹配两个**怎么实现 比如 a** b** c**d 是匹配 而 a*** c*d等不匹配
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: oh。
<vic> TopWinStudio: RedNotebook
 * adam8157 终于来水了, 可惜水流太小
<TopWinStudio> vic: ubuntu下那个叫阿什么便贴那个叫什么名来的？ubuntu自带的。
<adam8157> thorne: ??
<vic> TopWinStudio: tomboy?
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：evernote不知道支不支持的
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦对。是他
<TopWinStudio> vic: 和rednotebook比哪个好？
<adam8157> thorne: ..
<vic> TopWinStudio: 都没用过。。只是看别人推荐的   我用basket
<vic> TopWinStudio: 不过是个笔记软件  不是那种在桌面上的
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：tomboy不错的
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。那我还是用tomboy吧。我在ubuntu下用挺好。可以置顶，可以锁定。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。听你的。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：debian下安装也方便
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 但是，问题出来了。tomboy是基于gnome的，需要全部安装gtk好多包。50m.不值得。
<dreamysirc> vic: gtk得个人认为zim最好 支持多 qt得无疑basket
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：因为你用的都怪怪的
<vic> dreamysirc: 我用kde  当然得用basket了  呵呵
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle:  怪么？我查了很多桌面，说是xfce4还挺流行的啊。
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。原来这个东西还有这么多说道。
<vic> TopWinStudio: xfce4 就那么回事把。。不上不下的。。。尴尬
<dreamysirc> vic: 各有优缺点好不
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：你看一下，我好像xfce的面板里有兼容插件的，可以兼容gnome的applet
<dreamysirc> vic: 你敢说xfce4的人少 我就敢笑。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: how to
<TopWinStudio> vic: oh.... awesome呢？
<alvin_rxg> extra/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<vic> dreamysirc: 我啥时候说人少了？只是我对他没感觉而已。再说现在xfce也不轻量了
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：具体我记不太清了
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: 你感觉xfce4好吗？
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: thank you
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：我用awesome的
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: kde和gnome也越来越重不信比较kde3等前辈
<vic> TopWinStudio: awesome 是瓦片窗口管理器  和xfce4 严格来说不是一个东西
<alvin_rxg> awesome, awesome, awesome, xrandr, xrandr, xrandr, xrandr...
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 我也正准备用awesome。在研究，差不多的时候就换。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:你找找看吧
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。我试用了以下，确实不太习惯，但是用好了就好了。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。好的。
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: awesome是自动得 个人觉得musca是手动得 都可以试试
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：面板里有的
<dreamysirc> TopWinStudio: xfce很久前用过 没感觉了~~~~~~
<vic> TopWinStudio: 看你  我发现我回到了以前那个对啥都有兴趣 啥都去尝试的 时候了
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：可以载入gnome-applet
<TopWinStudio> vic: 呵呵。
<vic> dreamysirc: 我最小化装kde，然后需要啥就加啥  感觉还可以啊
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。不知道在什么地方。
<dreamysirc> vic: 都差不多
<TopWinStudio> dreamysirc: 哦。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:多试试有好处，我就是debian下的awesome
<dreamysirc> vic: 基础加载得就那些 跟装多少没有太多关系。
<vic> dreamysirc: 完事内存才300左右 多吗？对于一个桌面环境
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 嗯。你说的载入gnome-applet不知道在什么地方。
<dreamysirc> vic: 恩很
<dreamysirc> vic: 多
<vic> dreamysirc: 。。。。那多少是不多啊？
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:我不记得了啊，我都不记得什么时候研究XFCE了
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio:试试这个：http://linuxtoy.org/archives/how-to-add-gnome-applets-to-the-xfce-panel.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小技巧: 如何将 GNOME applets 添加到 Xfce 面板 — LinuxTOY
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 就是说这个功能可以只安装tomboy，但是不需要安装gnome相关的东西？
<dreamysirc> vic: 个开机什么加载kde4 300m 之后运行就会慢慢加 这就是kde4 不过算对得起他得外表了
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<dreamysirc> vic: 假如是wm 就像你刚才提的awesome 开机5-60m上下
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：类似一个插件，
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。我安装下试试。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：以前说起的时候还是很多人研究的方向
<vic> dreamysirc: 我现在才400多点  不算多把  还开了chrome这个内存大户  大哥 awesome和kde是一个重量的吗？
<vic> TopWinStudio: 试试 xpad把
<vic> dreamysirc: awesome还是太大  dwm还差不多
<Aimerle> vic:xpad是什么？？
<TopWinStudio> vic: 类似xfce4-xfapplet-plugin的东西？？
<vic> xpad 一个便签软件啊
<Aimerle> vic：晕倒
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。好用吗？你用了吗？
<vic> TopWinStudio: 我不用便签啊  不过这个 你可以试试 反正你也没找到中意的不是
<alvin_rxg> vic: top => Shift + m, 看内存排序……
 * alvin_rxg 723K/s 缓冲土豆！
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 安装了。似乎不会用。不是想要的东西。就是可以添加applet了。但是没有applet列表呢
<TopWinStudio> vic: 嗯。试试
<vic> alvin_rxg: 干嘛啊？chrome最大
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：那看一下，找gnome-tomboy-applet看
<TopWinStudio> vic: 还好。但是没有tomboy好。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。但是需要在列表里面选的，不是搜索的。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：列表里什么也没有吗？
<alvin_rxg> vic: 这边 wmii 0.6% * 1004MB = 6.024MB...
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 嗯。空的。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：那就完蛋了，，，，
<vic> alvin_rxg: 到底要说什么？？
<vic> TopWinStudio: 呵呵 这个就是习惯问题。。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: oh ... so?
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 是不是还需要安装gnome-tomboy-applet
<TopWinStudio> vic: 但是不能锁定，还有就是每个便签还占一个标题按钮位置。很别扭
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：应该是
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: how to?
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：但是不知道怎么会没有的
<vic> TopWinStudio: 哦 那我就不清楚了
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：你网上再看一下吧，应该有的
<vic> TopWinStudio: 费那个劲干啥  直接装gnome得了
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 哦。我看下xfapplet官网。
<Aimerle> TopWinStudio：慢慢研究，俺去睡觉了
<TopWinStudio> vic: 我感觉gnome很慢。ubuntu下用的时候，所以不太喜欢。
<TopWinStudio> Aimerle: 好的。goodnight.thank you .
<vic> TopWinStudio: 哦
<TopWinStudio> vic: 嗯。
<TopWinStudio> vic: 先不弄这个了。 我学习下emacs。
<TopWinStudio> 晚安。88
<TopWinStudio> vic: 打开缓冲区，输入 require('cedet)然后我想执行，用什么快捷键来的额？
<vic> m-x？
<TopWinStudio> vic: 似乎不是吧？ctrl+什么一个组合键。几天没用忘记了
<vic> 那就不知道了
<TopWinStudio> vic: c-x c-e
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2004年的老本子快被我用死了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 恭喜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Mem:           491        479         12          0         15        136
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我开了能开的所有东西
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 13个任务栏图标
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是仍然很快
<alvin_rxg> Mem:          1004        976         27          0         13        520
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我开了thunderbird webqq lastfm xchat dropbox hotot skype pidgin openfetion orage
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> -cache  444MB
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fx很费内存
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一开机器都卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, chrome不会
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 危机模式（Crisis mode）或救火模式（firefighting mode）：硬是等到火烧屁屁的时候才去解决问题，结果是每个问题都成了危机问题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 中国是不是有这种问题
<knownbad> 又来了
<knownbad> 突然有股尿意。。。可能咖啡喝多了
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 谁说 qt4 的 的帮助文档强大的
<blueghost> 出来
<blueghost> 有几个根本就找不到帮助，连帮助都没有
<cheng> 怎么安装kde中文环境阿
<blueghost> 帮我找一下 Q_D 这个宏 是干嘛 的
<blueghost> cheng:) 安装 kde 的中文支持
<cheng> blueghost, 恩阿，怎么安装呢？我的是debian，我搜的都没效果阿
<blueghost> cheng:) 等等
<cheng> blueghost, 恩阿，嘿嘿
<blueghost> cheng:) kde-l10n-.... 要什么装什么，去新立德 看看
<blueghost> cheng:) kde-l10n-zhcn 要什么装什么，去新立德 看看。我现在没有 kde，具体说不出怎么设置语言。就是 systemsetting 下找
<blueghost> cheng:) 应该 kde 的 systemsetting 设置 语言那，增加语言，应该会自动帮你装 的吧
<cheng> blueghost: 找是找到了，就是不能添加语言
<blueghost> cheng:) 怎么不能添加语言
<vic> 装语言包
<cheng> blueghost: 在新立得里面找到了
<blueghost> vic:) 让他装了
<blueghost> cheng:) 装啊
<cheng> blueghost: 装好拉，再设置了
<blueghost> 我现在准备惜字如金
<blueghost> 设啊
<vic> cheng: systemsetting->language>
<blueghost> 还是多
<blueghost> 应该
<cheng> vic: 嘿嘿，都设置好了
<blueghost> 装
<cheng> 谢谢啦
<blueghost> 设
<vic> ..........
<blueghost> 消
<blueghost> 进
<blueghost> 退
<blueghost> 进
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cheng> 注销咯
<blueghost> ....
<gebjgd> 装了中文字体直接回win了
<gebjgd> XD
<blueghost> gebjgd:) o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 猫叫
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你学狗叫吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 吵
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 字少还真不会表达 啊。 我走哪，母猫就跟到哪
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道想干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 可能是快要生了
<vic> 没有Q_D这个宏把
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是啊，原来以为我妨碍他了，走 另一个房间 ，它又跟我
<alvin_rxg> 那你就准备下咯，接生了
<blueghost> vic:) 有，而且挺重要的， 如果你看 头文件， 基本 随处可见
<blueghost> vic:) 有，而且挺重要的， 如果你看Qt4 头文件， 基本 随处可见
<blueghost> vic:) 数据隐藏的。
<blueghost> class privateclass{}; class interface { ... private: privateclass *d_ptr; }
<blueghost> 接口是 interface。 数据和处理全封装在 privateclass
<blueghost> vic:) qoauth 也用了这样的方式， 如果按 c++ 一般的做法还好。 关键他用了一系列的宏， 又没给出帮助，看得我云山雾罩的
<blueghost> vic:) http://devbean.blog.51cto.com/448512/325581 有介绍
<blueghost> vic:) 如果你 也用 qt4 的。 有帮助。 不用，看别人的源码也看得明白
<blueghost> vic:) 我想不通的是，为什么帮助根本查不到
<knownbad> 你去翻译啊
<vic> 是啊 帮助里根本就没有啊
<blueghost> vic:) 其实 qt4 那种方法就相当于 class interface:public QObject, private privateClass {}; 这种 用私有privateClass对象 为了解决 C++ 多重继承带来的 问题
<blueghost> vic:) qt4 的主要目的稍有不通， 主要是为了数据隐藏
<vic> 源码里没有注释？
<blueghost> vic:) 没啊，这个是 Qt4 的，应该 qoauth 不会注释的吧。 他们认为 用 Qt4 的都应该知道这个
<blueghost> vic:) 而 qt4 又没帮助
<blueghost> 我也奇怪，作者怎么会知道。 可能他认真 研究过 qt4 的 头文件
<blueghost> vic:) 看来，我们这些靠帮助 来用 qt4 的，还是不完全 啊
<blueghost> vic:) 什么时候也通读一遍 qt4 的头文件，还有什么隐藏的宏，帮助没有的 被我们 忽略了
<vic> http://developer.qt.nokia.com/wiki/Dpointer 看看这个
<blueghost> vic:) 就是这个
<blueghost> vic:)
<blueghost> vic:) 知道 emit 这个吧。 难找，不过 帮助 还是有， 不像上面那个
<blueghost> 帮助都没看到一点 东西 d-pointer 也没
<vic> 我觉得这个帮助文件是说应用层面上的  得去开发里着
<blueghost> vic:) 可能把
<blueghost> vic:) 我去看看 plugins 那有没有
<blueghost> vic:) 教如何 写 plugin 的也没有任何信息
<blueghost> vic:) 我想应该又得，不知道在哪个偏远角落里
<vic> 放狗
<vic> 睡觉了 明天还得上班呢
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 算了，不着了
<knownbad> 奇怪了今天没人里我
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我理你
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你寂寞了？
<knownbad> 你没胸部
<knownbad> 要有胸部的。
<knownbad> 当真是想多了。  w_scan -X -c US > channels.conf 就可以了。
<knownbad> me-tv还是不错的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) ....
<knownbad> 听说北方人起码都有个C杯的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是南方的，而且是个男的
<knownbad> 知道，谁摸你去。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 湖北是南还是北？
<alvin_rxg> 长江北
<knownbad> 不算吧？  长江就从武汉中过去了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 北京南
<knownbad> 那是什么？
<blueghost> 湖北是什么湖的北啊
<blueghost> 江西，是什么江的西。怎么没有江东的
<alvin_rxg> 西楚霸王呢，还江东……
<blueghost> 广东是广西的东面，广西是广东的西面
<knownbad> w_scan好似不支持analog?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我就是地理不懂啊，所以才问
<blueghost> 广东是广西的东面，广西是广东的西面， 是这样说的吗 ？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有江东呢，也有江北
<knownbad> 嗯，可能可以试试cable scan.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我家那边称呼长江以北的为“江北人”
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我看到的江东，江北 是宁波日报一篇文章里的内容。《海曙、江东、江北、高新区小学招生政策出台》应该是什么区的名称
<blueghost> 我在看 广东，广西的名称由来
<alvin_rxg> 嚺
<alvin_rxg> “嗯”打不来……
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀，忘了补全了……
<blueghost> 好像广东人和越南人 有一定渊源， 小时候去广州看一个类似地方志的东西看到的。 但忘了是什么渊源了
<draketang> blueghost: 真的吗？但是我觉得广东离越南蛮远的啊
<blueghost> draketang:) 我也不知道， 很久看得。在网上搜了，貌似也有点渊源
<blueghost> draketang:) http://military.china.com/zh_cn/history4/62/20080522/14860202.html
<blueghost> draketang:) 有说湛江 是越南过来的
<blueghost> 他们去厕所用竹篾
<blueghost> http://bbs.gd.gov.cn/archiver/tid-593308.html
<draketang> blueghost: 不过我确实觉得广东那边的人长的和北方的不一样
<blueghost> 好像有人对 湛江 不满
<blueghost> draketang:)
<blueghost> 有点乱
<blueghost> 有的说 越南是中国 越南 那一带 过去的，有的说越南原来属于中国，哪个朝代独立出去
<blueghost> 有的说 越南是中国 南粤 那一带 过去的，有的说越南原来属于中国，哪个朝代独立出去
<blueghost> 有的说广东人 是从越南过去的
<draketang> blueghost: 这个有一定可能的，起码血统会比较近，古代可能通婚过
<blueghost> draketang:) 这就不知道了，只是看而已。没验证过
<draketang> blueghost: 广东那边跟中原文化差别是蛮大的
<blueghost> draketang:) 是啊， 或者中国大动乱时，广东较容易脱离出来
<blueghost> http://hi.baidu.com/%CE%D2%BA%CD%D3%B0%D7%D3%C9%A2%B2%BD/blog/item/3d53044b71b8b1f882025ca1.html
<draketang> blueghost: 是啊，他们广东的管所有广东以上的都叫 北方人
<blueghost> draketang:)
<blueghost> 貌似广东 是一个省 最多方言 的
<blueghost> draketang:) 客家话，潮州话，广东话，黎话(潮州话相似)，还有一个 不知道 文字怎么说， 艾话？
<blueghost> draketang:) 客家话，潮州话，广东话，黎话(潮州话相似)，还有一个 不知道 文字怎么说， 艾话（类似客家话）？
<blueghost> draketang:) 茂名 （包括四县一市）几乎就包含了广东所有方言 （没有正宗的客家和潮州话，但有相近的两个）
<draketang> blueghost: 他们是不是还说闽南语的？ 反正我接触的广东过来的 普通话发音都差的一塌糊涂 哈哈
<blueghost> draketang:) 闽南不是广东的。 你说的应该是客家吧。客家是福建和广东交接一带的
<blueghost> draketang:) 那个 应该是 崖话
<blueghost> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B9%BF%E4%B8%9C%E6%96%B9%E8%A8%80
<blueghost> 广东 叫 白越 还是名副其实 啊
<blueghost> draketang:) 潮州话原来和闽南话有渊源啊， 一直不知道呢
<draketang> blueghost: 他们靠的近啦  有什么渊源也正常的
<blueghost> 六是词语结构特殊。粤语方言的名词重叠成分多。如口多多（多嘴），心思思（心想），眼白白（睁眼）等；或者将动词、形容词重叠，如搞搞震（搞事），湿湿碎（琐碎）等。
<blueghost> draketang:) 你口多多
<blueghost> draketang:) 我对你真系心思思
<draketang> blueghost:  额。。。我就知道 洗白白
 * blueghost 心思思挂住你
 * blueghost 心思思挂住 draketang 
<draketang> blueghost:  额。。。。。。
 * draketang blueghost 你不要搞搞震
<blueghost> 好，以后就系度广白话
<blueghost> draketang:) 你真系湿水榄核，两头挤
<draketang> 无野啦
<blueghost> draketang:) http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/rnqCG48f7xY/
 * draketang blueghost 死开D喇
<draketang> blueghost:  我就学过几句泡妞的
<blueghost> draketang:) 我不会说正宗的广州话，只能说是白话
<draketang> blueghost: 我老发不对音，学校里外国人说的都比我好 郁闷
<blueghost> draketang:)
<blueghost> 鼓油贵过鸡
<Fivesheep> 我们那隔条村 说的话都有不同
<alvin_rxg> Fivesheep: 不都是讲英语的？
<Fivesheep> alvin_rxg, 我说老家那
<draketang> blueghost:  不过粤语发音我真的学不来，说个卵的发音，我都学了半天 结果还是发不对
<Fivesheep> 上班去
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> lö
<blueghost> ...
<blueghost> Fivesheep:)
<blueghost> 卵？小鸡鸡的蛋蛋？
<draketang> blueghost: 恩，学骂人的话的时候用的词
<blueghost> draketang:) .....
<draketang> 你睇你个卵样
<draketang> 你估你系边卵个呀
<draketang> 之类的，发现很喜欢用 卵
<blueghost> draketang:) ........
<^k^>  06:35
<blueghost> 问一个 c++ 的问题，在没有 相关头文件 的情况下，如何 派生一个类
<blueghost> 问一个 c++ 的问题，在没有 相关头文件 的情况下，如何 派生一个类
<blueghost> 问一个 c++ 的问题，在没有 相关头文件 的情况下，如何 派生一个类
<blueghost> 问一个 c++ 的问题，在没有 相关头文件 的情况下，如何 派生一个类
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-27
<ooooOOOO> 怎么制作 squashfs 的文件呢？
<TopWinStudio> 有人在吗？我发现我离不开irc了，手机装了一个上。
<Pwnna> ....
<TopWinStudio> 啦啦啦。手机不能tab，不过还好。
<TopWinStudio> 还不能私聊。
<draketang> TopWinStudio: 有哪些房间比较好玩
<TopWinStudio> 这个最好玩拉，别的人气都不够。
<TopWinStudio> 我不能补全，手机上的。
<TopWinStudio> dar
<draketang> TopWinStudio: 是啊，玩linux的人比较多。现在国内玩irc的人越来越少了
<TopWinStudio> 我接触得太晚拉，
<TopWinStudio> 我加了emacs和arch的房间。都很冷清。
<draketang> TopWinStudio: 是啊，英文频道的人会比较多。 因为国内大都用qq群，对irc的需求少很多
<OT_iux> 国内irc人多的服务器我也知道好几个啊
<OT_iux> 除了这里的 #Ubuntu-cn
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 新手急求助Kdevelop调试问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327680&p=2290966#p2290966 小弟新手在项目设置过程中遇到这样的设置问题 Debugger exexutable debugging shell config gdb script run shell script run gdb script 这些东西不会配置，导致项目无法调试，还请高手给与解答，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 bingfeng1225 — 2011-04-27 9:36
<TopWinStudio> 还有什么啊，说说。
<OT_iux> 这个 irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#新兵训练营
<OT_iux> 还有 irc://irc3.ourirc.com:6668/#TLF_FILES
<ofan> OT_iux: 玩过nethack么?
<OT_iux> 木有@@
<OT_iux> 那是啥
<ofan> OT_iux: 一个龙与地下城的游戏
<OT_iux> 啊？
<TopWinStudio> 哦，
<TopWinStudio> 对，推荐下linux下好玩游戏。
<OT_iux> ofan: 求URL
<OT_iux> TopWinStudio: 要原生的还要wine的？
<blueghost> 我在 .bashrc 中设置了 export GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<blueghost> 是用 kde4 的gtk设置
<blueghost> 我在 unity 中
<ofan> OT_iux: http://www.nethack.org/  貌似是最早的一款龙与地下城游戏..
<TopWinStudio> 原生的。
<TopWinStudio> 不想用wine
<ofan> OT_iux: http://www.nethack.org/v343/Guidebook.html
<blueghost> 在 cli 启动 gtk程序，外观正确， 但在桌面上 启动，则外观 不正确，即 export GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 这个不起作用
<blueghost> 怎么办
<OT_iux> TopWinStudio: 原生的如 Enigma, Alien Arena, Wesnoth ...
<blueghost> 貌似 在 .bash.rc 这个配置 只在 bash 下 起作用， 我想 整个系统都 export GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 该怎么办呢
<blueghost> 有谁知道我的问题吗
<blueghost> 有谁知道我的问题吗
<ofan> blueghost: .profile里写
<TopWinStudio> 谢谢，手机上不太方便。刚才复制拉。
<ofan> blueghost: 或者.xinitrc等
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<blueghost> ofan:) thx
<TopWinStudio> 有人玩纽沃斯英雄嘛？
<draketang> TopWinStudio: 那个不是要收费吗
<TopWinStudio> 好像收费了。哈哈，原来玩的时候免费。好久没玩了。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: OT_iux 你们两个果然搭上伙了
<OT_iux> ..
<ofan> - -
<OT_iux> lemonhallatvpn:  赖萌猴威屁恩早上好
<Colin-shzsc> 我的名字再一次被人写错，这次是公司的老板……
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: OT_iux 好歹也玩那个nethack的图形界面版本吧，又一个3D版本的。。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 奥... 不知道玩过
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴威屁恩:  我还是直接跑团比较好，玩那种纯战斗的不如玩战棋
<ofan> 现在玩字符界面的
<ofan> OT_iux: nethack主要是探险..
<aBiNg> vimim 不知何时开了 gnuplot 功能，强。
<ofan> aBiNg: 啥效果
<aBiNg> ofan: 直接 plot sin(x)/x<Ctrl+6> 就作了图了，在 gvim 中，数码的。:P
<ofan> aBiNg: 直接贴出来?
<aBiNg> 是哦 ofan
<ofan> aBiNg: vimim就是词库比较少,词多了又有点慢
<blueghost> thx ofan 现在正确了
<ofan> blueghost: :)
<aBiNg> ofan: 我用的极点，没觉着啊 ofan
<ofan> aBiNg: 词库文件大了 查找就很慢啊
<aBiNg> 900+K ofan
 * aBiNg 谁去出个 irssi 的输入法 plugin? :P
<ofan> dropbox连不上了
<ofan> 用weechat的路过...
<lemonhallatvpn> OT_iux: 我最近在玩金庸群侠转
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴威屁恩: 好老的游戏，我当年玩的第一款电脑游戏……
<lemonhallatvpn> OT_iux: 是改版的
<lemonhallatvpn> OT_iux: 金庸群芳谱。。。。。
<OT_iux> =。=
<Colin-shzsc> 曾经用 empathy，现在用 pidgin 的同样路过……
<aBiNg> 不知有没有可能出个 IM 的 plugin，给 ncurses 界面的 irc clients 们。
<ofan> aBiNg: 我输入了,没反应
<Colin-shzsc> empathy 的 irc 其实思路和 pidgin 的差不多，只不过在手输命令上面考虑的很少，不是很符合 irc 的传统习惯
<^k^> 新⇨ 线下活动专版 • ubuntu release party申请 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327688&p=2291041#p2291041 现在还能申请吗？昨天得到老师回复可以使用学校实验室作为场地，今天看论坛上说申请结束了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OOK — 2011-04-27 10:14
<aBiNg> ofan: 嗯？插入模式下啊
<lemonhallatvpn> Colin-shzsc: 我现在用WEECHAT和OPERA。。。。
<ofan> aBiNg: 是插入模式
<aBiNg> ctrl+6?
<ofan> aBiNg: 是
<aBiNg> vim/gvim 都刚测试过 ofan VIMIM
<aBiNg> fcitx 有时不上屏，在 irssi 中，不知是否是 urxvt 的问题..
<aBiNg> ofan: 没装 gnuplot 吧你。:)
<ofan> aBiNg: 装了
<jyf1987> talk 又连不上了 谁给我个 ping talk.google.com的值
<hata> 请问vim 的 {...}-------------------------------内容怎样展开
<hata> 64 bytes from ty-in-f125.1e100.net (74.125.153.125): icmp_req=2 ttl=42 time=255 ms
<derinix> 请问怎么解决wine +pptview 无法显示公式的问题？？？
<hata> ping gtalk 为什么变成这个域名了 ty-in-f125.1e100.net ?
<hata> 有人知道vim 的 {...}-------------------------------内容怎样展开吗？
<jyf1987> wtf 我就是这个 连不上呢
<roylez> hata: zo
<roylez> jyf1987: instant karma
<hata> roylez: thankyou
<jyf1987> roylez: 啥？
<jyf1987> roylez: 不要彪鹰语阿
<derinix> 有没有什么能和ppt兼容性好的软件，每次看到公式就是乱码，很头痛。。。。。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: roylez 是教你卡妈
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我不知道卡玛是啥
<hata> derinix: google doc...
<MeaCulpa> karma sutra
<derinix> hata:能显示数学公式吗？？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: karma is 轮回
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 诶 黑话不懂 看来要上代理了 nnd
<hata> derinix: 你导入试试，好像可以
<MeaCulpa> aBiNg: pidgin 的ncurses UI finch, 用来上irc还行
<derinix> hata:我试试先
<MeaCulpa> aBiNg: 不过要是木有X...
<hata> derinix: 不过doc试过被gfw，要改host
<derinix> hata:求详细解释，我是新手，不懂。。。。
<TopWinStudio> 问一下用emacs写c程序，makefile文件是手动写的嘛？还是有其它途径？
<hata> libreoffer
<hata> derinix: libreoffice 不兼容吗
<derinix> hata:很多公式都是乱码。。
<TopWinStudio> 问一下用emacs写c程序，makefile文件是手动写的嘛？还是有其它途径？
<iGoogle> ide才自动makefile
<TopWinStudio> 这个office对其它office兼容性如何？对中文支持如何？
<iGoogle> emacs有C的ide模块吧
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 你如果只是看的话 wine 一个查看器……额，不过公式大概还会涉及公式编辑器的问题吧
<TopWinStudio> 那emacs有没有插件支持自动生成？
<hata> derinix: 呃
<jyf1987> iGoogle: emacs是os
<Colin-shzsc> 毕竟 OLE 是 Windows Only 的
<Colin-shzsc> 这个 OLE 的问题甚至会造成微软自己的 Win 版和 Mac 版 Office 都没法互相交换文件
<derinix> Colin-shzsc:wine+ms pptview2003也试过，但也还是乱码
<TopWinStudio> 为什么说emacs是os?
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 不知道 mathtype 能不能 wine ……
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 不过你说的乱码究竟是怎样一回事，是全都是无法辨识的字符呢，还是单纯的字符跑位？
<roylez> iGoogle: 神，学perl有没有好一点的教程？
<roylez> iGoogle: 有没有好一点的interactive perl？就像ipython和irb
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 估计和 symbol 字体也会有一点关系……
<derinix> Colin-shzsc:有些能显示正确，有些就字符跑位了
<TopWinStudio> 为什么说emacs是os?
<TopWinStudio> 掉了？
<hata> iGoogle: igoogle 是哪种模式？
<derinix> Colin-shzsc:我把windows里面的字体都加到ubuntu里了，字体应该没有问题
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 还有一种可能，公式不是用公式编辑器做的，而是硬画出来的，如果这样的话就是在 win 上也可能出问题的
<derinix> derinix：在win里能正常显示
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 确认一下有没有把这几个字体拷过来：Symbol、MT Extra、Times New Roman
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 那个 MT Extra 很可能被忽略，而且 Windows 字体文件夹里面的这个字体有可能会是一个快捷方式而非真正的字体文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 拜神啦
<Stifler> MT-013
<iGoogle> roylez: 就入门的chm。解包成html。
<iGoogle> 真的足够了
<roylez> iGoogle: 欲仙欲死阿，nnd
<iGoogle> roylez:  http://imagebin.org/150347
<roylez> iGoogle: 大括号和$一堆阿，nnnd
<iGoogle> $在vim高亮，很醒目
<iGoogle> 大括号，只有hash才用
<roylez> iGoogle: if for 不用？
<iGoogle> 可以不用。
<iGoogle> kill_roylez if sunday;
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 怎么用PERL?
<iGoogle> kill_roylez if $sunday;
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 老板命令我
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 你前一段不是在用C#么？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我要察看exif
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 你这个工作被强奸的机会很大啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 安装exif就是
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你以前告诉过我一个命令啊，是啥来着？
<iGoogle> 就这，还有imagmagick的一个info
<tenzu> 那好吧
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: http://movie.douban.com/subject/3016187/
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 小O不在？
<iGoogle> %E6%96%87%E6%A1%A3/perl%E6%89%8B%E5%86%8C/perl%E5%86%85%E7%BD%AE%E5%8F%98%E9%87%8F%E7%9A%84%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8.html
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 电影??
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 不错 回来看看
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 剧集。。。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 明显的小O会爱看
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 评分很高啊
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 。。。。。。。。只能代表期待很高。。才2集
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: - -
<hata> lemonhallatvpn: bilibili里有
<iGoogle> 世锦赛八强战丁俊晖首阶段5-3塞尔
<lemonhallatvpn> hata: 你是神人
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 那先观望.. 我喜欢一口气看完
<gslncxyzmp4>  /topic
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我喜欢被煎熬
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: orz...
<derinix> Colin-shzsc:MT Extra确实没有。。。。加进去之后还是有些不能显示，还有没有什么其他的和公式有关的字体
<hata> lemonhallatvpn: 我肾好
<Stifler> 我看好小丁^.^
<ofan> 吃饭去..
<lemonhallatvpn> hata: 我中午去看
<Colin-shzsc> derinix: 具体也不太清楚了，我是学文科的，一般不和公式打交道……
<cat_>  有人在吗
<derinix> Colin-shzsc:谢谢了，我自己搜搜
<jyf1987> http://hackertyper.net/130387391369 这个有意思
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你寂寞了
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 装逼经典阿 哈哈
<hceasy> 我寂寞了
<Colin-shzsc> KeePass 在 Win 下面的中文用户名自动输入乱码的问题真他妈蛋疼，都怪 Win 的历史欠账……
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 相当装逼。。。是某种老板键。。。。不解释
<Colin-shzsc> 我 Ubuntu 下面用的是使用同样数据库格式的 KeePassX，没有任何乱码问题
<Colin-shzsc> 那个 KeePassX 虽然跨平台，但自动输入只能在 Linux 下面用……
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 这是hacker news上有个人提交的 叫 hacker typer , now you can type like hacker in movies
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如何用Ubuntu server 实现真正的透明代理? 代理指定域名的所有的端口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327695&p=2291144#p2291144 是否可以对指定域名, 指定ip进行全部端口的透明代理? 我们公司的代码管理服务器是国外的, 现在访问非常不稳定, 有的时候非常好, 有的时候又直接访问不了, 严重的影响开发, 因此必须 ...
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我竟然看不到。。。
<jyf1987> tenzu: rpwt
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我看是
<hata> 如果我在vim的一个buffer中复制了一段代码，怎么在另一个buffer中的：模式中黏贴出来，例如我用promptfind
<iGoogle> 。。
<jyf1987> char *(*(*x)()[])()    这个定义 x的描述谁能解释下
<jason1999> f
<longxin> 挨踢男
<longxin> 我加入了
<longxin> mp4哥
<ofan> longxin: 会玩了?
<longxin> 会了
<longxin> ^_^
<ofan> longxin: 不容易
<gslncxyzmp4> ...
<longxin> 。。。
<gslncxyzmp4> 你咋这么纠结呢
<longxin> 怎么不容易啊
<longxin> 很简单
<longxin> 非常简单
<ofan> longxin: 啧啧..
<longxin> 不是一般简单
<ofan> orz...
<gslncxyzmp4> 。。。
<hoxily> jyf1987: 请参考一下这篇文章.http://hi.baidu.com/x86_linux/blog/item/492ea51983a85c0e35fa41f3.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jyf1987> hoxily: 我主要是今天看了c圣经那本书的声明 想看看我的理解是不是对的
<ofan> jyf1987: k&r的?
<jyf1987> ofan: 是阿
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 别无聊了，看那种bt的写法，可以无穷的嵌套下去的。不懂指针的，看了变白痴。
<ofan> - -
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 但是这世界上许多顶尖产品就是被一些喜欢用这种写法的人写的阿
<iGoogle> 胡说哦
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你无聊到学C了？
<lemonhallatvpn> 我等资质平平，就不看这种纠结的东西而来
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 搞脚本的归宿就是学c
<lemonhallatvpn> 我等资质平平，就不看这种纠结的东西了
<iGoogle> 谁会改op的皮肤颜色的。死都找不到地方。
<tenzu> 不会编程的路过
<ofan> longxin: 呆仔
<jyf1987> tenzu: 不会编程的都应该卡擦
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 人生的归宿就是死亡
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 开看点儿。。不会C也没什么的
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 不会的话 工资会少许多 这个我看不开 要不你给我打个100万帮我开一开吧
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我有一百万，我就找个扫地或者看门的工作。。。。还在这里吹水？
<ofan> jyf1987: c/c++的能拿多少?
<Stifler> lemonhallatvpn: ...
<ofan> jyf1987: 中高级水平
<Stifler> ofan: 100W per year
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 你现在也可以扫地或者看门
<ofan> Stifler: 不可能吧
<Stifler> ofan: 技术总监
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 你C很好么？
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是 就是你平时用脚本工作 某些热点模块用c实现 这种人才很抢手  至少在web领域
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 一般
<wzssyqa> 用了雷鸟之后，gmail 一堆 [imap]/sent 这种tag的邮件
<wzssyqa> 怎么让雷鸟跟web页面一样的效果？
<ofan> jyf1987: 那在什么领域,后端?
<jyf1987> ofan: web server socket server
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: C嘛，都是最后优化的时候才会用到的。。。。慢慢写。。
<ofan> 我想知道做资深技术和研发的有啥差别
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 呵呵
<ofan> jyf1987: 奥.. webserver现在很多吧,感觉够用了
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 用libev吧。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 没错 就是这个
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是自己写一个 是对某些东西优化
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: libeio+libev
<jyf1987> 比如说 我们是用python写逻辑的
<jyf1987> 可是某些热点的就可以用c写个python模块给大家调用
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 说难不难，说简单不简单的东西啦。。。。。node.js现在很强大都是靠libev
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: node.js也是这个思路阿 你搞node.js有个好处就是你一个人可以包办前后端 而且如果配上mongodb那就更帅 mongodb的服务器端查询脚本也支持js
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 关键不是C好不好，关键是看你有没有心。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 好吧 你给我100w 就行
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 像我这种不思进取的人。。。能跑起来就行了。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 呵呵 我觉得 node.js + mongodb应该是未来的创业首选组合
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 想重新写一个WEB SERVER的往往都是对现在的某些东西一不满意就偏执狂起来。。自己操刀就去写底层的人。。。。
<jyf1987> 你只要把js研究通了 一个人就可以写应用来
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 还是看人。。。。。如我这种性格。。。就做不来这种事情
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 呵呵
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 无心创业，太麻烦了.....如果你要找人创业可以找我，帮你投项目书
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 我倒是想 你要有钱可以投资我点
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 然后你创业，给我每个月发1000块钱工资就行了。。。。要求不高吧，雇佣我为首席清洁工。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 这个不高 你还可以兼我公司的公共关系部首席irc助理
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 恩，好，这下半句是认真的。。你想好了给我发EMAIL。。我还可以帮你修改。。找风投。。。
<ben_jackon> :-D
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 不过，得先看你的团队有多少斤两了。。。。哎。。有斤两的团队也不用找风投。。。矛盾啊
<ben_jackon> 有没有人用centos.56
<ben_jackon> 请问如何安装centos5.6-liveCD.!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ben_jackon> 硬盘安装
<Yangtse> 优盘在手 万事不愁
<ben_jackon> 没有U盘。。。。。。
<Yangtse> 打磨一个
<Colin-shzsc> 为论文在办公室机器上安了 texlive，结果选择装哪些包的时候被我处理的太保守，编译文档老是找不到包……
<iGoogle> 别人安装tex，都是安装iso
<iGoogle> cfy: 最近 wp 不好？还是回来pl吧。可以确保你 rp wp恢复。
<Colin-shzsc> iGoogle: 我就用的 iso 啊，用高级选项自定义安的
<iGoogle> 高级干嘛。磁盘空间不重要的
<Colin-shzsc> iGoogle: 所以我说处理的太保守，家里 Ubuntu 上面都没这么保守
<iGoogle> uʍop dɹ ʎɟɔ
<Colin-shzsc> iGoogle: 虽说也是自定义的
<iGoogle> .
<Colin-shzsc> 复制出来才看到了……也看懂是什么了。win 的 pidgin 就他妈都是框框
<iGoogle> 用wiki markup语法的，只好围观下 tex的。 :P
<cfy> iGoogle: wp?
<iGoogle> 网络的w
<cfy> iGoogle: 还好啊....
<cfy> iGoogle: lisp nb的啊.
<cfy> iGoogle: cl好多特性.
<Colin-shzsc> 我看到 wp 第一反应是 WallProxy……
<iGoogle> 天天进出无数。好啥
<cfy> iGoogle: cl的错误恢复很好啊.还可以在不停的情况下.替换代码.
<cfy> iGoogle: 貌似是开了迅雷的效果...
<iGoogle> 不停的断网？
<cfy> 嗯.是
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Kubuntu 11.04按住鼠标左键移动窗口时背景的直线和框如何去除？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327700&p=2291254#p2291254 最近安装了Kubuntu 11.04，在桌面上用鼠标左键按住窗口移动时，背景上出现直线和线框，不喜欢，但是找遍了设置都不知道怎么去除，哪位高手知道怎么设置去除啊？或者是因为我开什么桌面 ...
<iGoogle> irc都能断的，是人才
<cfy> iGoogle: ...整个网都断了...
<cfy> iGoogle: 星际迷航有11部....
<iGoogle> 。我要冰河4
<cfy> iGoogle: 现在从11看到6
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 挺好看的.
<iGoogle> 书虫子才看
<cfy> ..
 * cfy afk,看星际迷航6....
<iGoogle> 书҉虫҉子҉
<cfy> 死҉e҉e҉
<ofan> cfy: 看书?
<cfy> ofan: 电影.
<ofan> cfy: 奥..
<roylez> cfy: http://www.neptunuslex.com/Wiki/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/ba-shock-waves.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 出来发图
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/0UGXK.png
<ofan> ...
<tenzu> roylez: 发神马图？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/ONOeQ.png
<roylez> tenzu: 好玩的
<roylez> tenzu: nnnd，我应该买太阳镜
<tenzu> roylez: 我这高度近视。。。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/qzxKy
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/lbUu3.gif
<tenzu> roylez: 好大的gif
<roylez> tenzu: http://triggerpit.com/gallery/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/sequoia-driftwood-on-la-push-beach.jpg
<ooooOOOO> 哪位在墙外的呢？能不能帮忙下载下python的源码呢？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/CmncY.jpg  <---- 这货是条真蛇
<happyaron> ooooOOOO: http://python.org/getit/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Python
<iGoogle> 吃得好了，运动少了，血脂就高了。 nnnnnnnnnnd
<ooooOOOO> happyaron, 谢谢了，下载了。:)
<tenzu> roylez: 这蛇太恶了
<dengjing> 好蛇！
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/gw8jS.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez: .............
<lemonhall> roylez: 我被萌到了
<dengjing> 求解 怎么修改ubuntu弹出通知的字体和字体大小 ？
<tenzu> roylez: 激萌
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/MzipB.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez: ........................
<lemonhall> roylez: 希特勒？
<tenzu> payback time, 小胡子
<iGoogle> 好可爱的 roylez。还白色的
<zuoshouG> 我昨天开始,10.4重启几次才能进去,首先是主板界面后出现一个F1F2,选项,缓慢进入登录界面,出现,f I s M等选项,选择f,重启,有时候自动检测硬盘,一下说的/,或者/home我I之后,显示器显示要把电脑调整到1440*900 60hz,但反复多启动几次又可以进去.
<iGoogle> dengjing: 要hack
<roylez> lemonhall: 你咋又看懂了？...
 * lemonhall 今天早上我看到一个准大叔。。。。
 * lemonhall 骑着车子
<zuoshouG> 进去后完全正常,两次了.有人能帮我下不,谢谢
<iGoogle> roylez: 再发鸟语的漫画，就踢你。
 * lemonhall 后面跟着一只哈奇士。。。。。1岁不到的那种
 * lemonhall 激萌
<zuoshouG> 我单系统,就10.4,现在在u下完全正常
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/Qmp1W.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez: ...........
<lemonhall> roylez: 刚说哈奇士你就发狗的
<roylez> lemonhall: http://i.imgur.com/7krQy.gif
<iGoogle> nnnd 纳粹狗？
<lemonhall> roylez: 就是最右边的那个。。是哈奇士么？
<lemonhall> 我不喜欢松鼠
<roylez> lemonhall: 应该是
<roylez> lemonhall: 短耳兔
<lemonhall> roylez: 你真是个很萌的男人
<iGoogle> 萌？草民?
<roylez> lemonhall: ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 放雷劈死我吧
<iGoogle> bs 脑残用词
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/61ea542ajw1dgm4f78p16j.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: 狗做梦 http://i.min.us/in4DE8.gif
<happyaron> 拜见面主席
<roylez> 死90后又来了
<jyf1987> lemonhall我上次还发了松鼠
<iGoogle> 咋主席和哈皮，闹情绪了？乖，和解吧
<happyaron> 哈哈
<fvw> happyaron: 90后
<jyf1987> fvw: 你几0后呢
<tenzu> roylez: xterm里打不了中文。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 没遇到过，真的
<roylez> tenzu: 关掉xterm，再开看看
<jyf1987> 没有那个什么 xim吧
<fvw> jyf1987: 80
<tenzu> roylez: 不行，可能是我少装了什么
<jyf1987> fvw: 呵呵 不是70后么
<fvw> jyf1987: 没那么老好不好
<fvw> jyf1987: 你呢
<dreamysirc> jyf1987: 他是上个世纪得80后好不 理解力啊~~~~~
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你的理解力被质疑了
<roylez> tenzu:
<roylez> export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<roylez> export LC_ALL=
<roylez> export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<roylez> export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<roylez> export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<^k^> roylez:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<fvw> roylez: ...
<tenzu> 。。。
<fvw> fcitx还有人哦
<tenzu> roylez: 我用的ibus，换fcitx试试
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 求助，apache里可否动态设置php_admin_value的值？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327713&p=2291392#p2291392 具体来说，nginx有个变量，可以直接代表doc的root位置。 所以我希望可以这样，写个模板文件，比如drupal.conf里面有 php_admin_value open_basedir ${DOCUMENT_ROOT}:/tmp 这样，每次include的时候，就能自动限制php的访问 ...
<cfy> roylez: 啥意思?从水里出来的?
<roylez> cfy: 给tenzu看的
<fvw> wzssyqa: 用emac？
<cfy> roylez: o
<happyaron> edision0354呢。。。
<happyaron> 要苦力啊要苦力
<fvw> cfy: 对了 ctrl-f/b alt-f/b 在代码间移动不怎么流畅 怎么解决
<wzssyqa> fvw: 那是什么东东？
<fvw> wzssyqa: 没事 看错nick了
<roylez> fvw: 换新电脑
<iGoogle> tenzu: ...又迷信。启动前，先设置XMODIFIERS。何必换fcitx
<roylez> tenzu: 对，用神的嘴炮输入法
<tenzu> -_-??
<iGoogle> 可怜的 tenzu
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 啥迷信 又不是开电脑时 给电脑贴个符叫声哈利路亚~~~~~
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你说的太高级，初级用户看不懂啊
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<tenzu> 回禀神，不认识
<iGoogle> 以为是 tenzu 的反面精灵。
<tenzu> roylez: 嘴炮？口活？
<dreamysirc> 被揭穿了 咋办？
<iGoogle> tenzu 才没你这样的精灵呢。 广东
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那是 roylez的fcitx打错的结果
<tenzu> http://bit.ly/gaRKMV
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 这字体咋整的
<tenzu> iGoogle: LZ很BS你啊
<cfy> fvw: 不知道啊...
<iGoogle> 我bs回去
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 最近看日剧
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 真得很崩溃
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 经常看见上面漂字幕。。。地震警报
<pocoyo> tenzu: 论坛网速这么卡？
<iGoogle> 防止录像嘛。 lemonhall
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 不。。不，让我崩溃的是，经常漂。。。。。看来日本真是个多灾多难的地方
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这儿也卡，没开加速
<pocoyo> tenzu: 一夜不是说开了一个新加速 那帖哪儿去了
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 所以他们喜欢侵略。
<iGoogle> 危机感太严重
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不知道
 * roylez 快热晕了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还在玩游戏？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干活呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你可以进我的screen...菜鸟血泪
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 困，不看
<pocoyo> tenzu: autoproxy居然没法用添加代理 我以前添加的可以用啊 真操蛋了。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: pac
<fvw> cfy: roylez 是按键的 顺序不流畅 不是 电脑不流畅
<roylez> iGoogle: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI3ODY0Njg=.html
<roylez> fvw: emacs makes a computer slow
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我用的proxychains
<pocoyo> iGoogle: pac是啥。真闹不明白。
<fvw> roylez: 呵呵
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 如何写shell脚本在服务器端播放音乐？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327716&p=2291435#p2291435 想写一个脚本，用于当终端传文件给服务器后能在服务器端播放音乐，以提醒有文件传来。但没有思路。。 请求高手能指点一下！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 soundtravel — 2011-04-27 13:41
<metbsd> 现在看起来中国的头号敌人是美国
 * Cherrot Hello everyone~
<pocoyo> 百度mp3无法试听 是怎么回事啊？
 * edison0354 让你丫用百毒！！！ pocoyo
 * pocoyo 被 edison0354 批评勒。。
 * Cherrot 我自首……
<afiredp> dum－plus 怎么安装啊我在 debian 上面make clean install 有错误
<happyaron> edison0354: 你来了？
<edison0354> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 五一期间在学校吗
<edison0354> happyaron: 5.2不在
<happyaron> edison0354: 那没问题
<edison0354> happyaron: 其他也许在，党校活动不知道啥时候
<edison0354> happyaron: 你又来？
<happyaron> edison0354: 等礼品到了你帮忙去发礼品咋样？
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥时候？啥礼品？给谁发？
<happyaron> edison0354: release party的礼品，帮忙整理和发快递
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥时候？
<edison0354> happyaron: 发快递学校很方便……
<happyaron> edison0354: 到时候你听Destine指挥就行，估计在五一的最后几天
<dream1986> 有没有用debian6的，在我老机子上出现不能注销的问题，一注销就黑屏只有一个鼠标
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
 * edison0354 Ubuntu下修改Chrome字体（不使用stylist）  http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-04/35166.htm  阿荣表BS俺……
<calebot> happyaron: 要高考了还搞 release party?
<roylez> Destine: 悦悦，你来了？
<happyaron> calebot: 幕后
<happyaron> roylez: 没在电脑旁
<roylez> happyaron: o...真可惜
<afiredp>  error: X11/extensions/Xinerama.h: No such file or directory
<afiredp> 没有提示这个错误 应该装个什么包啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 居然email给我了，你是活雷锋阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以给崽崽看 星银岛
<wzlxx> 配置emacs的时候主题设置后为啥开启新的窗口就没有用了啊？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 用插件就好了啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我领悟了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你perl学的如何
<edison0354> lemonhall：？？？？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: roylez: 你们那里有没有用lisp的?common lisp
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我领悟了！awk永远不应该system(awk), 而是应该readline
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没看了，上午看了10分钟就犯恶心
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lshba() {lsdev -F "name status physloc" | awk '$1 ~ /^fcs.+/ {printf "%s\t%s\t",$1,$3;tmp = "lscfg -vl "$1; while ((tmp | getline) > 0){FS=".";if (NF==14){printf "%s\t", $NF;for (i=1; i<16; i=i+2){str = sprintf("%s:%s", str, substr($NF, i, 2))};printf( substr(str, 2));str=""}};close(lscfg);FS=" ";print "\t"$2;}';}
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我现在都用插件。。。自动修改CHROME的字体为。。。微软雅黑
<edison0354> lemonhall：要我BS你妈？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用function了，不如我的sed
<edison0354> lemonhall: s/妈/吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...alias也可以啊
<edison0354> lemonhall：stylish？
<MeaCulpa> 我试试看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这是极端情况，纯awk
 * cfy 被忽略了....
<roylez> 我看你打引号到死
<cfy> roylez: MeaCulpa: 有没有用lisp的啊.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是getline就不用再system了，转义
<MeaCulpa> 转义的问题也就没了
<MeaCulpa> awk如果还要调用awk,一定能够用getline解决
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不要鄙视我。。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 绝对没有
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没有忽略您吧
<wzlxx> cfy: 你emacs用了daemon模式了吗？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: CHROME不用插件是你傻啊。。。。全平台同步。。多好啊，每次重装都不会漏掉
<cfy> MeaCulpa: :)
<cfy> wzlxx: 你说server模式么?
<wzlxx> cfy: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 任何一个负责人的unix admin都不会允许系统里存在emacs那么庞大混乱的东西
<edison0354> lemonhall：你丫才不用
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我也不用chrome的同步
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我用weave sync
 * microcai 大家好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559 . 又更新了 ，这次带来了 Windows 的 GUI 支持
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不是说emacs啦,common lisp.sbcl,lispworks,啥的.
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那叫扩展，不叫插件，extension和plugin，分清楚！
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 就算有emacs也是不允许随便扩展的，一个cli编辑器做的比Xorg还大，找死
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没有.... lisp这里唯一能建立联系的就是emacs
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没说emacs....你怎么把lisp和emacs等同起来了...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<cfy> wzlxx: 我有开.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不是我等同，是说我们公司如果有人知道lisp的话，就会等同
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我这不是站在他们角度看问题么
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...................
<wzlxx> cfy: 为啥我的字体主题什么的新开的client无效？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哦。好吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 改CSS多费劲啊。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 就像我和公司的人说tcl, 他们就会等同到tk
<cfy> wzlxx: 我不太懂,要不我给你贴下我的字体配置吧.
<afiredp> 装了多个 窗口管理器 怎么切换啊？
 * cfy pasted "font-emacs" at http://paste2.org/get/1386753
<cfy> wzlxx: 看上面.
<wzlxx> cfy: 你的字体配置写到哪里了？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我没有分出来.就一个.emacs
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦…
<MeaCulpa> roylez: awk的string加法有bug...或者feature... 管道进getline的shell cmd不能用空格加参数
<fvw> 。。。
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 没那么严重
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 学习好了教我
<fvw> cfy: 你不觉得 ctrl/alt-f/b 切换起来 麻烦吗？
<blueghost> 有什么办法在 gnome-termal 中输入中文啊
<cfy> fvw: 你是说跳来跳去么?还好吧.你ctrl和caps_lock换了没有?
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 求助：chromium 崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327719&p=2291479#p2291479 一直喜欢 chromium, 使用也没出过问题，可是最近，不知怎么啦（也许因为系统升级），网页的flash 老崩溃，显示：The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave Flash. 有没有哪位遇到类似的情况，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 11231221 — 2011- ...
<Colin-shzsc> blueghost: gnome 的终端里面不该没法输入吧
<calebot> blueghost: gtk3? ibus-gtk3
<fvw> cfy: 换了
<blueghost> 不能， 我用的是 fcitx
<cfy> fvw: 哦.
<blueghost> calebot:) unity, gtk2
<fvw> cfy: 就是有时候 ctrl 有时候 alt这样
<calebot> gtk3 xim 有 bug, 不知 10.04 patch 了没
 * calebot N 年没用 xim 的飘过
<fvw> calebot: mplayer有
<fvw> cfy: c-' 做绑定前缀 如何
<blueghost> 有人回答我的问题吗
<fvw> cfy: 有东西 冲突不
<blueghost> unity， fcitx， 在 gnome-term 中输入不了中文
<fvw> blueghost: 用urxvt
<blueghost> fvw:) 哦
<blueghost> 但我用惯默认的了
<cfy> fvw: c-'绑定成什么?
<blueghost> 是不是 fcitx 的问题
<fvw> cfy: 自定义的自己键
<cfy> fvw: 你想绑定成什么函数?
<fvw> cfy: 一些 常用的 elisp
<cfy> fvw: 哦.
<fvw> cfy: 一般很少mode用c-'吧
<cfy> fvw: 好像没有
<fvw> cfy: good
<fvw> cfy: 代码折叠用什么 vim的 */#怎么办
<cfy> fvw: 折叠.我有用hs-minor-mode
<happyaron> roylez: mutt里怎么折叠一个线索的邮件？
<fvw> happyaron: 看看帮助呀
<fvw> happyaron: 绑定成vim的键 也可以
<roylez> happyaron: V
<roylez> happyaron: 我绑给这个了
<jyf1987> fvw: 你看过nginx 的代码么
<happyaron> roylez: 谢主席，我看开
<happyaron> 我看看
<happyaron> fvw: 谢谢
<happyaron> roylez: 呃，我这里是显示mutt版本。。
<ofan> http://coolshell.cn/articles/4576.html
<fvw> jyf1987:没有
<cfy> fvw: sbcl编译出来的有50+M......
<fvw> jyf1987: 好看吗
<jyf1987> fvw: 研究下 目录很美
<fvw> cfy: 裤多
<fvw> cfy: 看冰河博客
<fvw> jyf1987: 好
<gfrog> 球推荐一个记笔记的工具，最好可以在线同步的。
<fvw> org-mode
<roylez> happyaron: 去找我最新的配置吧
<pocoyo> gfrog: emacs
<pocoyo> gfrog: org-mode
<gfrog> fvw, pocoyo 你们让我这个vim党情何以堪
<webOS> 同志们，激动的时刻还有1天！ :D
<pocoyo> gfrog: 貌似有vim的orgmode了都。
<lemonhall> ofan: 所以
<lemonhall> ofan: 出国吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 国内的软件公司大多都这样。。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<fvw> gfrog: 我也是从vim转来的
<gfrog> pocoyo, 有咩有咩？可以几个机器间同步嘛？
<lemonhall> ofan: 甚至会碰到一个不求甚解的老板。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 其实我觉得这coolshell评论的有点过头
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个时候你会疯掉
<cfy> fvw: 题目?
<fvw> gfrog: vim 也有个叫做 task???的 插件
<pocoyo> gfrog: 拷过去
<gfrog> pocoyo, 额，太不低碳了，竟然要手工操作
<pocoyo> gfrog: http://www.google.com/search?client=emacs&q=vim%20orgmode 果然有
<fvw> cfy: 翻番 就是 说编译成 本地代码的
<lemonhall> ofan: 还行。。。。这BUG我看不太懂
<gfrog> fvw, vim搞这些东东确实不太给力
<fvw> cfy: 最后总结出lispword好。
<lemonhall> ofan: 但是国内公司很多都是这样做的
<lemonhall> ofan: 而且告诉你，很多公司现在连单元测试都不屑的
<fvw> gfrog: 是不给你 你看vimirc作者都放弃了
<ofan> lemonhall: patch的格式应该看得懂吧,是把原来的一个数字改了
<gfrog> fvw, 所以还是找下其他的工具算了
<lemonhall> ofan: 具体错误不重要，我也不搞内核开发，其实问题是在于。。这娃没写一串长长的注释。。。
<fvw> gfrog: 恩
<cfy> fvw: lispworks
<lemonhall> ofan: 解释一下为何要用那一串密一般的数字
<fvw> cfy: 要钱的 暂时无必要 当脚本用罗
<ofan> lemonhall: 是,就是没解释那么多magic number
<cfy> fvw: 当脚本啊.......
<cfy> fvw: 求教如何编译?
<lemonhall> ofan: 我估计是英语不太好，能看得懂，不喜欢写
<cfy> fvw: 难道只能load+save-lisp-and-die?
<Stifler> 低碳生活，拒绝编译
<lemonhall> ofan: 外文的东西我现在看起来障碍不大。。。。写起来很痛苦
<cfy> Stifler: - -!
<calebot> 下载源代码编译有时候比较省碳的
<fvw> cfy: 没编译过
<ofan> lemonhall: 应该是修bug的自己清楚,只是没解释出来
<happyaron> roylez: esc+V
<cfy> fvw: o
<happyaron> roylez: 找到了
<lemonhall> ofan: 去米国吧，然后脱离写代码的行列
<ofan> lemonhall: 而且很可能不是第一次,所以Linus怒了
<ofan> lemonhall: ...又不是去了米国就没事了
<lemonhall> ofan: 往高层混呗
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那娃说，那个数原来可以工作，所以再改回去。
<happyaron> lemonhall: linus说，你不知道那个数怎么来的，我就不要你的patch
<calebot> 在说 power management bug?
<calebot> 不少 magic number 都没解释的嘛
<lemonhall> happyaron: 其实说实话。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 公司里有人搞笑得折腾网络的时候都是这样的，MAGIC。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 去米国就可以脱离写代码的行列？ 去了米国，你还是写代码 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就一码工
<calebot> 米国写代码的都快被阿三取代鸟
<happyaron> lemonhall: :)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我认裁。。。。
<blueghost> calebot:) 阿三也是码工。能不写代码的是谁啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我这性格。。。只能当清洁工
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就中国的教育，最顶尖的就是写代码的
<Stifler> ...
<calebot> 最顶尖的都当官去了
<calebot> 最顶尖当官的都卷款潜逃了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国出得了出色的技工，技师，工匠，出不了发明家，创造的人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要创造不是靠背书的。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要创造不是靠考试的。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国就一背
<lemonhall> calebot: ..........
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你厉害，出去了也是写代码的。
<lemonhall> calebot: 我发觉台湾和大陆之间基本没有文化代沟啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有股沟
<calebot> 掴民党 和 共惨党 本是一家人啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别吃腊肉， 死猪做的。
<blueghost> calebot:) 一路的货
<calebot> 看他们现在好得什么似的，就差没统一了
<blueghost> calebot:) 别吃腊肉，腐烂的死猪肉
<blueghost> calebot:) 广州出得事。 湖北开的厂
<blueghost> calebot:) 就是公开的秘密。
<blueghost> calebot:) 中国还有什么能吃的
<blueghost> calebot:) 高官的特供食品?
<fvw> cfy: erc nicklist 怎么搞呢？
<jyf1987> fvw: 你竟然是用emacs的？
<pocoyo> fvw: 啥是 nicklist?
<blueghost> http://finance.people.com.cn/GB/14497943.html
<blueghost> http://roll.sohu.com/20110427/n306552818.shtml
<freeflying> microcai: 你的cjktty有ebuild没
<cfy> fvw: 不知道.我没有
<fvw> jyf1987: 恩
<fvw> jyf1987: 没事学学
<jyf1987> fvw: 你不是玩vim的么 怎么叛变
<fvw> jyf1987: 如果机器没emacs就用vi罗
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 也许这就是国产非开源的 win 软件那么难 wine 的原因之一，因为代码不干净
<jyf1987> fvw: 额
<fvw> cfy: 有什么好插件
<cfy> fvw: 没用过.irc就用来聊天啊.
<fvw> cfy: 晕
<fvw> pocoyo: nick list
<pocoyo> fvw: 要那个啥用 不是有个插件么 在右边显示的 像pdigin里的一样吧。
<cfy>  fvw: 搞插件就是浪费时间啊.
<cfy> fvw: 我的erc是自启的....所以每次启动..
<fvw> pocoyo: 是就是要nicklis有
<fvw> cfy: 插件 提高效率 不是说erc的插件
<fvw>  
<fvw>  
<fvw>  
<fvw> cfy: 是emacs的 理论 cedet...
<fvw> s/理论/例如
<iGoogle> 理论上 emacs浪费很多
<iGoogle> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYwMjI2Mjg4.html
<Stifler> 看不进去书怎么办？？？
<fvw> Stifler: 看视频
<Stifler> fvw: 试试..
<calebot> freeflying: 也在搞 gentoo 了？
<microcai> freeflying:  ?!?!?!?! what? 你也搞 Gentoo ?
<jyf1987> 搞ubuntu的不用ubuntu
<microcai> jyf1987:  。。。 那有怎样？
<microcai> jyf1987:  只要是 Linux 就xing
<jyf1987> microcai: 没啥阿 遍身罗绮者 不是养蚕人
<jyf1987> microcai: 你丫应聘成功了？怎么开始给老板说话了
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 又在泡 黑丝袜 啊。 你的黑丝袜也不洗洗。 都酸了
<lemonhallatvpn> microcai: 你终于把自己卖了？
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 没。。。
<cfy> test
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 跟她基本没什么话说。。。。
<microcai> lemonhallatvpn:
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 哦，在凉 吗
<microcai> jyf1987: 没
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 再看看。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) ....
<^k^> cfy, ....  ㍧ 
<jyf1987> http://xkcd.com/327/
<jyf1987> microcai: 额 你还没过去就开始给他们说话了
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 我现在心比较安静了。。。好像也不急着找了。。但是眼看就可以晃悠到40了。。。人生相当蹉跎
<microcai> jyf1987:  freeflying 不是我老板。
<microcai> jyf1987: ？？？ ！！！ 不是，我是给自己说话！！ 那边非要我用 ubuntu , 不让我用 Gentoo
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 晾晾 也好， 晾 干了， 看的更清楚。 新衣服 总有点那么 新鲜劲， 洗一次，如果还是觉得可以， 就说明适合你。 否则还是换一件吧。可能洗了一次，缩水了 就难看了
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) google 这家伙，还真是与众不同啊。 我还卡在 oauth
<wzlxx> http://www.vrbrothers.com/cn/qmacro/qcodelib/Browse/Detail/dbd06ab9-5761-4e84-a58e-d9414cc49a7b汗，大家看看这是什么脚本？
<wzlxx> test
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 看到一简历：个人奖励：在校期间多次获得康师傅“再来一瓶”奖励。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<jyf1987> microcai: 坚决打倒
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 有道理。。。。
<microcai> jyf1987:  ??
<gistian> 有linux挂QQ的好软件吗，推荐一下
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 哪个有道理啊， google 是个与众不同的家伙??
<MeaCulpa> gistian: firefox
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 洗衣服理论
<blueghost> gistian:) linux 干嘛 挂 qq。 挂 gtalk
<gistian> 有个QQ被盗了，
<hoxily> gistian: http://web.qq.com
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 就是洗衣服啊。
 * aBiNg 以为不到 3 点...
<microcai> gistian: 有。
<cfy> wzlxx: 按键精灵特定的?
<microcai> gistian:  pidgin
<gistian> 你一登录就被强登了
<Cherrot> gistian: libqq2010 协议算么
<gistian>  pidgin好像等不上去阿
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 不过我想到办法 针对 google 的专门实现
<microcai> gistian:  那是你没装 libqq-pidgin
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 终于 有机会象别人贡献我的代码了。 虽然很小， 终究是个贡献
<Cherrot> gistian: 去中文论坛搜一下吧
<gistian> 好的，谢谢
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 你是个勤奋的父亲
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) .....
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图片了。
<Cherrot> 我在sudo下把文件放到了回收站，在那里可以找到他呢……
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊.....
<cfy> iGoogle: ee我杯具了....刚注册个帐号就把密码问题搞没了...
<metbsd> 甚么账号
<fennng> cfy: 一夜情网站的帐号?
<cfy> metbsd: fennng 网易通行证...
<fennng> cfy: 哦,你现在才注册,我十年前就注册了,不过忘了.
<metbsd> 有啥用啊
<cfy> fennng: 关键还有个blog也占用了....
<cfy> 算了...伤心中....
<jyf1987> 一夜情的许多网站都是让你交钱起 额
<cfy> 一夜情?
<cfy> jyf1987: 还是你有经验
<jyf1987> cfy: 没有
<jyf1987> cfy: 我是不会给这种东西冲钱的 所以从来没进入过
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> cfy: 咋
<microcai> jyf1987:  ?! 一夜情？！你个色狼
<jyf1987> microcai: 你他奶奶的打工的还带上马子的人 当然不用一夜情
<Colin-shzsc> 不咋看得起419这种行为，但不鄙视搞419的人，好歹都没偷没抢的，当然骗子和已有家室的除外
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... ...
<microcai> jyf1987:  唐sir 还泡马子呢
<calebot> 一夜夫妻百日恩
<jyf1987> microcai: 你自己吃肉了 就不准别人喝汤呢
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... ...
<jyf1987> microcai: 谁泡马子了
<microcai> jyf1987: 哪里！
<jyf1987> microcai: 你不是有马子了么
<microcai> jyf1987:  你可以去泡马子，但是不要去搞一夜情
<fvw> ...
<microcai> jyf1987:  一夜情是 艾滋 的根源
<jyf1987> microcai: 我不喜欢
<jyf1987> microcai: 再说了 我都说了我没有去做过 只是有兴趣而已
<metbsd> 甚么叫一夜情啊
<fennng> calebot: 说得好
<swearos> 你们两个太搞笑了
<microcai> jyf1987: 有兴趣的事情迟早会做的
<calebot> metbsd: 一见钟情的另一种说法
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 一夜情。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你终于破了？
<fennng> 一夜情...然后,百日(嗯,嗯嗯嗯)... 然后就变成万日嗯....
<microcai> fennng:  你怎么这么邪恶 ... 不过 ... 很有创意，哈哈
 * leyle 用啥子软件登录ssh来代理阿，求一个软件用， ssh -qTnfN 这个不给力阿
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 破个p阿 我只是表现出一点兴趣而已 他们就这样打压我 额
<fennng> leyle: ssh 和代理有啥关系?
<fennng> leyle: putty
<gistian> 请问pidgin老提示验证怎么办？
<leyle> putty可以在ubuntu下使用？
<microcai> gistian: 找 TX 投诉去
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 祝福你
<fennng> leyle: 你又没说要在UBUNTU下用...而且...你可以WINE呀
<leyle> fennng: ssh和代理的关系是，利用ssh来转发数据，达到代理的目的，wine，还不如直接用xp
<Colin-shzsc> putty 有个移植版本的，不是 wine 的
<leyle> Colin-shzsc: 哦？
<calebot> 注意素质啊，这里还有未成年的小正太呢
<metbsd> pidgin的qq能用吗
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似源里就有
<fvw> 水源
<leyle> 大概叫啥子名字阿？ Colin-shzsc
<Colin-shzsc> leyle: 我现在在 win 下面，不方便查找……
<gistian> pidgin 老提示验证
<gistian> QQ
<Colin-shzsc> leyle: 没记错的话还是 putty 这名字
<fennng> gistian: 那怎么办?
<leyle> Colin-shzsc: 恩找到了，谢谢了哈
<microcai> leyle: 你错了。 XP 要钱的， wine 让你不掏钱使用 Win APP
<fennng> Colin-shzsc: linux 的 putty 是有界面的吗 ?
<microcai> fennng:  putty 还不如一个好的 terminal + ssh
<metbsd> win app原则上要钱的
<leyle> microcai: 正在安装，
<calebot> metbsd: 很多免钱的
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 怎么祝福
<jyf1987> calebot: 哪里有未成年的？
<jyf1987> calebot: 其实许多国家16就可以结婚了 只有中国才要18才让成年 太奇怪了
<jyf1987> 古代是13授冠
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 婚姻法规定是男 22 女 20 好吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 又一个很强的写法。 @h=map {$_/256} map {hex} $a=~/.{2}/g;
<calebot> jyf1987: 很多国家的合法结婚年龄都低于法定成年年龄
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 vim 一天到晚提乌干达那档子事儿，会不会哪天被乌干达方面说成是找茬？
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 那是中国法律 我说国外
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 我那天在#vim问过他们
<calebot> 合法结婚年龄 != 法定成年年龄 <- 有些国家还分 刑事/民事 不同年龄
<jyf1987> 我是说世界上这么多可怜的人 为何一直要提乌干达
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 可能我之前看错了，我以为你说“18才让结”
<metbsd> 你们都打算14岁结婚吗
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 问了然后呢？
<fennng> Colin-shzsc: 乌干达有啥事?
<metbsd> 还是让你们的小孩14岁结婚
<calebot> 要重生才有可能 14 岁结...
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 他们也这样想阿
<metbsd> 那就让你女儿13岁怀孕，14岁结婚吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 最左边那个$_/256是啥意思?
<calebot> 记得有看过一个老外，28 岁就当祖母了
<calebot> 估计古代很多 28 岁祖母吧
<Colin-shzsc> fennng: 没注意过 vim 启动界面的那几行字？乌干达的艾滋病儿童
<cfy> iGoogle: 高位字节么?为啥不写在一个map里面?
<fennng> Colin-shzsc: 为什么乌干达才有艾滋病儿童
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我基本都是不安全性行为
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 所以祝福你，别中标
<Colin-shzsc> fennng: 这也正是我搞不清楚的地方……
<calebot> lemonhallatvpn: 居然不戴套？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 那你中了么
<calebot> fennng: 因为国内不让报导
<calebot> 国内艾滋 带源+发病 的不少
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 有点眉目了
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我是 超常规的安全性行为
<fennng> blueghost: 性行为,安全的好.
<bao_> 可以戴保鲜膜，更安全
<calebot> blueghost: 戴两层?
<fennng> bao_: 好主意
<calebot> Software is like sex: it's better when it's free.
<blueghost> calebot:) 自慰啊， 自个能把自个弄大肚吗？ 我也没这功能啊
<calebot> 手上摸过不该摸的，也可能传染性病的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我没检查过。。。不知道
<bao_> your brain has left brain and right brain; your left brain has nothing right, your right brain has nothing left
<blueghost> calebot:) 你以为我是那雌雄同体的 那 动物
<calebot> 所以办事前后要洗手
<fennng> blueghost: 蚯蚓可以
<blueghost> fennng:)
<fennng> bao_: ....
<fennng> 这话说得...
<OT_iux> fennng: 蚯蚓不行
<calebot> fennng: 那是名句啊
<OT_iux> fennng: 蚯蚓得两只互相69
<fennng> OT_iux: 哪呢?
<OT_iux> fennng: 自体授精一般在植物中比较多
<fennng> OT_iux: 呃...
<OT_iux> fennng: 动物很少，因为会产生基因缺陷的后代比较多
<calebot> 植物还要靠动物授粉呢
<blueghost> calebot:) 你以为我是 蛞蝓？
<calebot> 所以植物都喜欢 3P + 异种奸
<calebot> 植物的性趣真可怕
<bao_> 3P好啊
<bao_> 我最喜欢了
<lemonhallatvpn> .......................
<fennng> bao_: 打麻将三缺一
<iGoogle> cfy: hex只支持int
<lemonhallatvpn> 一和GEEK讨论性就会变成这个样子。。。。
<blueghost> fennng:) 貌似没有自个和自个 交配的动物， 雌雄同体的貌似也要两个
<alex__> 这里是草榴吗？
<fennng> blueghost: 问google
<calebot> http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/afpez/a_single_sperm_has_375mb_of_dna_information_in_it/ # 一次射精的信息量高达 1,587.5TB
<blueghost> fennng:) 问了，已看的，没有看到，所以我说貌似呢
<bao_> 讨论性从来都是跟美女讨论的事情
<MeaCulpa> ........
<calebot> 跟美女只做不说
<blueghost> fennng:) 看漏了， 还真有
<bao_> 讨论是前戏啊
<fennng> calebot: 好少呀, 我给你1.587.5 TB的人类信息,你能造出个人来吗 ?
<blueghost> fennng:) 棉垫蚧虫
<ooooOOOO> 这个房间的话题……
<calebot> fennng: TB 耶
<fennng> blueghost: ...佩服你的精神
<calebot> 现在的硬盘才 3TB
<blueghost> fennng:) 这么说 calebot 要看医生了?
<ooooOOOO> 闲聊话题可以在开一个聊天室。
<edison0354> calebot: 才……
<calebot> 咱讨论的是信息传输效能
<blueghost> calebot:) 哦， 用精子 做硬盘???
<edison0354> ooooOOOO: 习惯就好了……
<jingqq5210> gnome3还挺好用
<blueghost> 精子硬盘
<edison0354> calebot: 求二手硬盘……
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 怕了
<calebot> 1587.5TB == 530 颗 3T 硬盘
<calebot> edison0354: 上精子银行去
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 为啥怕了
<edison0354> calebot: 那里要好几次才能3K块大洋的
<fennng> calebot: 呵,研究人类的资料不知道有多少TB,估计就研究人类病的资料就不知道有多少TB了.可是一个精子和一个卵子里的信息就可以记录一个人的所有资料,发育成一个成熟的个体. 有各种各样的功能.
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 我在 ubuntu 10.10 拼死 装的， 把 整个系统 都搞垮了。 本来不想装 11.04 。
<jingqq5210> 10.10要自己编译吧
<jingqq5210> 你编译了多久？
 * edison0354 雌雄同体的动物是必须异体受精的，比如蚯蚓和蜗牛……
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 问题我不是 编译的
<fennng> edison0354: 哦
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 在ubuntu用 debian 的 源来装。所以死了
<jingqq5210> 汗。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> ...................................................................................
<blueghost> edison0354:) 有自个和自个交配的
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 。。。
 * edison0354 植物有雌雄同株但是分雌雄花的，也有单花雌蕊雄蕊都有的，是可以自己解决的……
<Colin-shzsc> 这里其实氛围很好啦，gtalk 那边不止一次吵架吵得天翻地覆
<fennng> blueghost: edison0354 说棉垫蚧虫不是动作.
<blueghost> edison0354:) http://baike.baidu.com/view/22665.htm 这个
<fennng> blueghost: 动物
<blueghost> fennng:) 那我不知道， 我是从百度百科看得
 * edison0354 画减速器中……
<calebot> 这边吵架会歪楼
<lemonhallatvpn> 真是一堆GEEK啊。。。。
 * edison0354 蚂蚁和蜜蜂的孤雌生殖不算……
<fennng> edison0354: 母鸡是不是孤雌生殖?
<edison0354> fennng: ……………………………………
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我不懂， 我从百度百科看得，有一种 是自个和自个交配
<bao_> 你用中文骂我们啊，geek没人懂啊
<fennng> lemonhallatvpn: 不是一坨吗 ?
 * edison0354 鸡是ZW遗传，要受精的……
<lemonhallatvpn> fennng: 没受精的鸡蛋。。。不是吧
<jingqq5210> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=327287 我随手发的帖子竟然火了。。。
<calebot> geek 没有贬义啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu11.04快来了
<lemonhallatvpn> 话说，我又想起来约翰纳什了
 * edison0354 不受精的鸡蛋能吃，但是不能孵小鸡的……
<cfy> nethack可以多人么?
<calebot> 貌似没有?
<lemonhallatvpn> 对着他老婆求爱的第一句就是：【既然我们的最终目的不过都是体液交换，那么何不免去中间的那些过程呢】
<lemonhallatvpn> 瀑布汗~~~~
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 给我这个小菜 上上课， 鸡蛋怎么 受精啊， 那壳 怎么办
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 我没养过鸡，没见过鸡交配啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: ……
<jingqq5210> 装上g3后怎么拯救unity
<calebot> blueghost: 你是认真的？！
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 鸡，是鸟类吧？
<jingqq5210> 装上g3后怎么拯救unity
<edison0354> blueghost: 先受精才有壳的……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哦
 * edison0354 鸟类木有小鸡鸡，我也不知道咋OOXX的……
<calebot> 真可怕啊
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 鸟类是。。。泄殖孔？
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 恩……
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 男的鸟不知道是咋的……
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 好低级
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 也许是有专门的小jj……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那怎么说没受精的能吃， 都有壳啊。 吃的不存在不受精的吧
 * lemonhallatvpn 怪不得我们把鸟类当做会活动的蔬菜！！！！！
<edison0354> blueghost: 不存在……
<bao_> 为什么管那些女性的性工作者叫鸡呢
<calebot> 受不受精都能吃啊
<edison0354> bao_: 男的还叫鸭呢……
<calebot> 还有人专门爱吃受精的蛋
<lemonhallatvpn> calebot: 恩。。。是啊。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> calebot: 味道上有区别？
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<calebot> lemonhallatvpn: 一般吃受精蛋是喜欢吃胚胎
<blueghost> calebot:) 不是说受了精才有壳的吗， 你吃过没壳的鸡蛋？
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 万一受过精的正孵着小鸡咋办……
<edison0354> calebot: 果然……
<calebot> edison0354: 就是要吃小鸡啊
<blueghost> edison0354:) 吃消极啊
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 为毛我忽然觉得有点恶心。。。有一种吃了公鸡精液的感觉
<calebot> lemonhallatvpn: 吃肉就是吃尸体啊
<bao_> 这么这么多freak
 * edison0354 鸟类是通过生殖器官的短暂接触进行交配的，这些生殖器有一个不太雅的名字，叫做“泄殖腔”，除了少数种类、如鹅、鸭、天鹅、无翼鸟、鸵鸟、鸸鹋等雄鸟具有阴茎外，大多数鸟类的雄鸟没有阴茎，鸵鸟的阳具之大，为所有鸟类之冠，勃起时长达二十厘米，最近人们发现一种体型很小的鸟———纳米比亚红嘴鸟，也长有阴茎，只åœ
<calebot> lemonhallatvpn: 还是被虐杀分尸的尸体
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 好恶心啊
 * edison0354 尼玛泄殖腔咋用啊……
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<dream1986> 今天怎么都是灌水的啊
<fennng> 拿只鸭子来研究一下,看它的阴茎长什么样
<lemonhallatvpn> 我决定以后把鸡看做是会活动的蔬菜。。。。。。
 * edison0354 好吧
 * edison0354 公鸡没有像哺乳动物一样的阴茎，但有一个包括乳嘴、腺管体，阴茎和淋巴襞四部分组成的交媾器。交媾器位于泄殖腔腹侧，平时全部隐藏在泄殖腔内。性兴奋时，腺管体、阴茎和淋巴襞中的淋巴管相互连通，淋巴襞勃起、淋巴液流入阴茎体内使其膨大，并在中线处形成一条加深的纵沟，位于中线前端的正中阴茎体（中央白体）也因æ·
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<calebot> 因为有人开始说 419
<happyaron> edison0354: 杯具了吧
 * lemonhallatvpn 活动的蔬菜，否则以后良心会不安的
 * calebot 对啃食尸体感到毫无鸭梨
<fennng> lemonhallatvpn: 晕...鸡怎么变蔬菜了...
 * calebot 餐餐无尸体不欢
<edison0354> happyaron: 你好好看书去……
<lemonhallatvpn> calebot: 啊，这么说，其实我们都是食尸鬼
<calebot> lemonhallatvpn: 吃植物的死皮良心就安了？
<bao_> 充气娃娃好啊
 * lemonhallatvpn 我们都是食尸鬼！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<iGoogle> 。
<calebot> 而且还吃不干净
<roylez> Destine: 悦悦...
<edison0354> calebot: 如果吃生的话就是活的植物了……好残忍……
<iGoogle> 颓废脑残集会？
<calebot> 动物吃东西一般很节省的
<edison0354> roylez: ……主席调戏MM了……
<edison0354> calebot: 吃肉类的效率不高的
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 我那天看旅游节目
<iGoogle> 哈皮不在。
<edison0354> calebot: 食物链效率应该是一级10%-20%左右吧
<calebot> edison0354: 还有活醉虾
<edison0354> calebot: 吃肉类浪费太阳能的……
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 一个男人见到活虾就啃。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 食物链一级的效率大概是多少来者？
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 搞光合作用吧
<calebot> edison0354: 所以要炼气吐纳，吸收日月光华
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 然后家里人说了一句。。。还好我这辈子投身为人
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 好在虾的血不是红的……
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 不是虾
<edison0354> jyf1987: ？
<happyaron> edison0354: 10%~20%?
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是问你……
<calebot> 餐风露宿
<edison0354> happyaron: 我全忘光了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 对啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗！我竟然猜对了……
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 很好，下午我们几个把这里彻底水了
 * edison0354 素食的话要比肉食至少节约80%的能量，所以，大家都吃素吧～～～～～～
<calebot> edison0354: 会缺部份元素的
 * edison0354 如果吃的是食肉动物的话，效率就是0.2……2=0.04了
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<fennng> edison0354: 那能量太多了,地球变暖...所以我吃肉,保卫地球.
<edison0354> calebot: 所以要吃各种菜……
<edison0354> fennng: 热力学第一定律……
<fennng> edison0354: 地球在变暖,海平面在上升.
 * edison0354 肉食动物饲养过程中会造成很多污染+CO2排放
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 你最后一定会找个工科MM。。。
<edison0354> fennng: 我是内陆地区，哦耶～
<calebot> edison0354: 荤素的主要能量来源都是素食啊
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 必然的
<edison0354> calebot: 恩，食物链转化效率低啊
<fennng> edison0354: 植物的生长需要CO2...保卫环境万岁
<calebot> edison0354: 一般说的 吃菜 根本没啥能量
<edison0354> calebot: 人转化过来是一样的……
<calebot> edison0354: 主要能量还是来自淀粉啊
<edison0354> calebot: 而且主要能量来源是小麦/水稻啊
<fennng> calebot: 我的能量还自美女.
<edison0354> calebot: 蔬菜是保证营养摄入的
<edison0354> fennng: ……
<calebot> edison0354: 所以说吃肉可有效降低 小麦/水稻 摄取量
 * edison0354 人体必需氨基酸也就那8种
<calebot> edison0354: 吃肉吸收的能量就可减少 植物摄取
<fennng> edison0354: 哪八种?
<aBiNg> texlive2010 安装时选的 scheme-medium，我手动安装了 cjk，但中文文档通不过，还要安装什么？
<edison0354> fennng: ……
<calebot> 吃肉对地球好啊
<edison0354> fennng: 我高考的时候都没记住……
 * edison0354 素食者长寿～
 * aBiNg 求 tex 高人..
<roylez> fennng: 你的能量，来自 incubus
<fennng> aBiNg: latex?
<aBiNg> fennng: 嗯
<fennng> roylez: incubus? 啥玩意儿?
<happyaron> edison0354: 未见得，小孩儿呢
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<fennng> aBiNg: 我不高,那它写过几篇论文.
<edison0354> happyaron: 我两岁断奶
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: ............莉莉丝？
<fennng> edison0354: 我两岁断烟.
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 亚当他原配？
<edison0354> fennng: 我痛恨抽烟的……
<roylez> fennng: 吸精女妖
<aBiNg> fennng: 那就行啊。中文到底需要哪些包呢？没完全安装
<wzlxx> 我的evilvte不能运行是嘛回事？刚安装上…
<fennng> edison0354: 因为你抽不起
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 应该是succubus吧。。。
<edison0354> fennng: ……
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: incubuss。。。他就是基佬了
<fennng> aBiNg: 晕...我写英文的...
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: All foocubi are heterosexual; An incubus will never try to seduce a male character, and a succubus will never seduce a female
<aBiNg> fennng: 那你牛...
<fennng> aBiNg: 中文我还真没搞过
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 我记错了...
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 男性梦魔，是指在女子睡觉的时候降临并与之交媾的男妖，一般形象为美男子，会吸取女人的精气。通常情况下十天就可以吸光一个女人的精气。
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 基佬无疑
<if_else> eclipse 插件安装，下不来，可否手动下载安装的，谢谢
<fennng> if_else: 可以呀
<if_else> fennng: 兄，插件哪里下载啊阿！
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 亚当原配？
<calebot> wzlxx: 之前不是能跑么?
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 好吧。。。
<fennng> 下不来, 直接下ZIP包, 解压features 和plugins 到eclipse 目录
<happyaron> edison0354: 那又如何
<wzlxx> calebot: 上次跑了一次，我卸载了，现在安装上不行了，连错误信息都没…
<fennng> if_else: 你要下啥插件就到啥网站下呗
<if_else> fennng: 好的，谢谢兄台了
<calebot> wzlxx: 老老实实用 urxvt 吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 母乳里应该都有了
<^k^> 新⇨ Wubi安装讨论 • 手动分区 望指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327739&p=2291674#p2291674 2块硬盘：一块装windows、另一块空白装ubuntu 安装ubuntu时选择手动分区 该如何分好(详细点的好) 统计信息: 发表于 由 sudo2011 — 2011-04-27 16:57
<Yangtse> www.google-melange.com/
<Yangtse> 打不开
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 啥啊……
<Yangtse> 为什么
<wzlxx> calebot: 嘿嘿，弄个那个偶尔玩玩
<wzlxx> calebot: 在urxvt里用emacs不爽…
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/963584389/#next_photo
<if_else> fennng: 兄，m2eclipse 没有提供 zip 啊阿
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 一卡双号牧师妹……还有我知道你不知道这是啥动画……
<blueghost> url解码中 %252F 是什么啊
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/963848948/?post=ok#last
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 我知道你看不懂我的评论……
<blueghost> url 的编码 不是最大 FF 的吗， 怎么出了4位16进制数
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 能塞得进去真厉害啊
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 让我浮想联翩
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 回答我的问题
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:)  url 的编码 不是最大 FF 的吗， 怎么出了4位16进制数 %252F
<Stifler> 如何在重装系统时使用现在的帐号和主文件夹而不是新建一个？
<blueghost> Stifler:) 就用相同名称就行了啊
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 哪里？
<Stifler> blueghost: 会不会把我之前的东西抹掉？
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) GET&https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Faccounts%2FOAuthGetRequestToken&oauth_callback%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fgooglecodesamples.com%252Foauth_playground%252Findex.php%26oauth_consumer_key%3Dsnugglecat.tk%26oauth_nonce%3D200e8f17c6311944a48471e062367444%26oauth_signature_method%3DHMAC-SHA1%26oauth_timestamp%3D1303890160%26oauth_version%3D1.0%26scope%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.com%252Fcalendar%252Ffeeds%252F
<calebot> Stifler: 不会
<blueghost> Stifler:) 怎么会呢，用你的屁屁想想
<Stifler> blueghost: ……
<Stifler> blueghost: 好吧，我相信你
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) %252F 是什么意思啊
<Stifler> 投奔debian去喽
<blueghost> Stifler:) 不怕拉，你分区小心点就行
<Stifler> blueghost: ok
<blueghost> Stifler:) 保留原来的 /home 分区
<blueghost> Stifler:) 你不会就一分区吧
<Stifler> blueghost: 哦，对，我记得UBUNTU可以自动识别的
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 想明白了没有
<blueghost> Stifler:)
<Stifler> blueghost: 我6，7个呢
<calebot> 一分区也无妨，不要 mkfs 就行
<blueghost> Stifler:) 我就是提醒一下。 小心点。
<Stifler> blueghost: 恩
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: .....
<blueghost> Stifler:) 保险的，备份一下
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 不知道。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我有点想明白了
<Stifler> blueghost: 不会……
<Stifler> tar?
<Stifler> ghost?
<blueghost> Stifler:) 随你啊。 复制到u盘也可以啊。 重要的备份就行。 A片没就没了吧， 重新下
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 应该是编码再编码
<blueghost> %25是 %么
<Stifler> blueghost: 啥都能丢，那20G不能丢
<blueghost> Stifler:)
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 好，搞完了你就是OAUTH专家了。。。
<blueghost> Stifler:) 小心点分区就行， 用回原来账户名称不会丢失东西
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) s%25 是 % 这个吧
<Stifler> blueghost: 知道了^ ^
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 应该 %2F => / 再编码就编程 %252f，再编码就变%25252F
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 编码再编码，就一变态
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: .....
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我再试试
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 难怪 google 就是 一牛公司。 爱折腾人
<TanLizxxx> netfilter编程,怎么获取ip分片啊
 * blueghost 请 lemonhallatvpn 回答 TanLizxxx 的问题。 大家热烈鼓掌
<blueghost> TanLizxxx:) 什么是 ip 分片
<fennng> if_else: 没提供就没办法了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> Trine无法存档的，请自建存档目录。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> blueghost: 下班回家。。我也不知道啥是IP分片啊
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 哦
<fennng> mplayer 怎么播放RMVB? 要装什么?
<jiero> QCAD的社区版本 fork Librecad有了DWG 支持了。 http://www.librecad.org/
<happyaron> fennng: ffmpeg
<fennng> happyaron: 呵,我找到了,要装CODEC
<wzlxx> emacs的tabbar用emacslient
<blueghost> google 的 oauth 也被屏蔽吗
<wzlxx> emacs的tabbar用emacslient启动的时候不能用是吧？
<zhenbeiju55> hellp
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<zhenbeiju55> 大家好 ~~
<edison0354> ofan: 我终于看到教主要重返水果了
<zhenbeiju55> 问个问题~~  wine软件支持联机局域网吗
<cfy> wzlxx: tabbar是啥?
<wzlxx> cfy: 跟firefox上面的那样的
<jiero> wine的暴雪游戏正版基本无问题。
<cfy> wzlxx: 标签么?我用elsrceen
<wzlxx> cfy: 看看什么样，我那个没有用成
<cfy> wzlxx: 和screen的跳转差不多
<wzlxx> cfy: 跳转那个不是ibuffer吗？
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 人人在么?
<cfy> edison0354: 我的帐号貌似被清空了...
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<cfy> wzlxx: ? screen用过么?
<cfy> edison0354: 你正常不?
<cfy> edison0354: 好友全没了...
<edison0354> cfy: 必然没问题
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: fuck....
<edison0354> cfy: 你发啥敏感词了？
<cfy> edison0354: 算了.不玩了.....
<wzlxx> cfy: 用过
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> #ubuntu-cn>
<wzlxx> #ubuntu-cn> 2011年1月1日 ... <wzlxx> elscreen是什么？ <edison0354> http://tt.mop.com/read_5496634_1_0.html.
<cfy> edison0354: 我哪有干啥.......
<wzlxx> cfy: 发现我以前问过，汗死…
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦?
<cfy> wzlxx: 我用C-l p/n进行跳转.
<cfy> wzlxx: 或者c-l 1/2/3/4/5啥的
<edison0354> wzlxx: 囧，牵连上我了……
<wzlxx> edison0354: 呵呵，那是以前的记录
<jiero> 有人Debian昨天升级了么。。。今天就启动不了了。
<wzlxx> cfy: 没用过，我看看去
<edison0354> cfy: 咦，你的完全正常啊……
<edison0354> cfy: 你刷新下看看？
<blueghost> 怎么还是 bad request 啊。
<zhenbeiju55> jiero,  可是我玩魔兽争霸不能找到别人的主机
<cfy> edison0354: 什么都没有....
<zhenbeiju55> wine的
<edison0354> cfy: 我这里看没问题的啊
<edison0354> cfy: 你是说新鲜事是空的吗？
<cfy> edison0354: 全是空的..
<lotutu> 有没有人遇到火狐不能输入中文的情况？用的fcitx输入法，有时候不能输入中文
<edison0354> cfy: 我看你的好友啊，个人资料什么的还都在啊
<edison0354> lotutu: flash不能输的
<cfy> edison0354: 真是.......我郁闷了....
<lotutu> edison0354: 还没有装flash
<jiero>  zhenbeiju55: 正版的么。
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 表示无语.看书去...依然啥都没有...我进了private mode.这样就没有缓存了应该.可是...
<zhenbeiju55> jiero,  盗版
<jiero> zhenbeiju55: 不知道。我不玩.`
<lotutu> edison0354: 也不是都不能输入，大多数时候是好好的，偶而有毛病
<zhenbeiju55> jiero,  应该说是绿色免安装的
<jiero> zhenbeiju55: 去Ubuntu论坛Wine区查一下。
 * edison0354 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/141218.htm
 * edison0354 刚吃完饭就看到这个……恶心死了……
<zhenbeiju55> 恩 ~~~  正在搜索当中
<cfy> edison0354: quote: 第一次买Iphone4应该注意什么？买什么牌子的好？
<jiero> iPhone4 还有牌子。。。
<jiero> 不是Apple么。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 大哥，那是西恩贝塔的评论，有点幽默感好不……
<Colin-shzsc> SAP 的词汇表是有点小 BT 的，三百多兆的文本文件……
<blueghost>  /‘，’看漏
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av83883/
<lemonhall> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av83883/
<lemonhall> roylez: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av83883/
<guoqinghua> debian 安装软件总提示 有不安全的包要被装上，它怎么不直接装那些stable的旧包啊？
<happyaron> guoqinghua: 因为你设置了让它安装最新版
<guoqinghua> 那在那儿改？
<lemonhall> happyaron: ..............
<lemonhall> hata: 你真的要高考了？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 真的
<lemonhall> happyaron 你真的要高考了？
<happyaron> y
<guoqinghua> 是不是sources.list?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 看来是复习得很好啊
<happyaron> lemonhall: 扯
<cfy> happyaron: 加油哦.
<happyaron> cfy: 谢谢
<cfy> happyaron: 自主招生没进?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 有妹子在召唤你。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 啊？
<lemonhall> happyaron: Des.....
<cfy> destine
<happyaron> 嗯，咋了？
<cfy> happyaron: 今天看了下sbcl的编译.不依赖sbcl的binary,大概50MB+
<guoqinghua> happyaron： 怎么选择对某人发言啊？貌似这样会特殊显示
<cfy> guoqinghua: /query happyaron
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 不是这个吧
<happyaron> guoqinghua: 就是前面加名字，你已经做对了
<guoqinghua> oh
<guoqinghua> 每次复制一下名字？
<cfy> happyaron: 还好的.其实是完整的lisp环境都在里面了,所以比较大.
<guoqinghua> 那个query是私聊
<cfy> guoqinghua: no...有人看着你的....g.f.w类似
<guoqinghua> 哈哈
<guoqinghua> 这个我懂
<lemonhall> 木人陪我一起看？
<cfy> lemonhall: 看啥?
<lemonhall> cfy: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av83883/
<guoqinghua> happyaron: 那这个问题我怎么一下解决掉啊/
<lemonhall> cfy: 算了。。这个东西吐槽弹幕就让我觉得一堆人一起在看了
 * adam8157 大家的自动挂载有notification通知么
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我打算28号更新。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 估计会有一大坨。。。。。
<jiero> grub 出现 env export一类的错误，无法启动。。。
<happyaron> guoqinghua: 先打名字的头几个字母，然后按Tab
 * lemonhall 我还想问。。为什么11.04B不敢使用GRUB2？？？？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 现在更新就行
<cfy> lemonhall: ....
<happyaron> lemonhall: 11.04是grub2啊
<happyaron> lemonhall: 很早就grub2了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 扯。。。1.99
<happyaron> lemonhall: 哦，这就是2
<lemonhall> happyaron: .....................
<happyaron> lemonhall: 因为2.0还没发布
<guoqinghua> happyaron: haha
<guoqinghua> 可以了
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你今天更新就行了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 这时候镜像服务器的负担还小
<guoqinghua> happyaron:  我问的是那个装软件总是装新包的问题
<happyaron> guoqinghua: 呃，在新立得首选项里改吧
<guoqinghua> happyaron: debian 我还没装新力得 也不打算装
<guoqinghua> happyaron: 有没有配置文本的方法？
<happyaron> guoqinghua: 那就自己看apt配置文件
<guoqinghua> 空白的
<guoqinghua> happyaron:空白的
<guoqinghua> happyaron: 这个问题我自己来吧  不解决也问题不大 还有，下载正常，上传几乎没速度，发贴都发不成
<lemonhall> OT不在啊。。。。
<lemonhall> 感谢美国宪法第一修正案，纽约人民现在可以自由的在公共图书馆里浏览色情。 然而，宗教领袖和图书馆读者都对此决定大为不满。天主教联盟主席Bill Donohue指责这是公开鼓励最庸俗的嗜好。
<lemonhall> 美国是一个神奇的国度
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。没看过小说，发觉此片是特种福利片。。。。
<jiero> 美国是世界最大的A片制造国。
<edison0354> jiero: 岛国笑了
<jiero> edison0354: 日本产量有美国1/3么。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 岛国笑了+1
<wzlxx> cfy: 你在emacs里是怎么显示行号的？
<wzlxx> test
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 成功只有一个--按照自己的方式，去度过人生。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> test
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 山崩地裂，不可动摇，人言可畏，不能移志，此即知己。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> ........
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 一看就是perl
<cfy> wzlxx: (global-linum-mode t)
<cfy> 啥perl?
<lemonhall> wzlxx: perl你妹啊。。你学perl学得走火入魔了。。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: wb-line-number  很好看啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 我基本不用line number....
<cfy> wzlxx: 除了写perl报错的时候.....
<wzlxx> cfy: 调式的时候用
<cfy> wzlxx: :)
<cfy> lemonhall: 是哦.要说也是lisp
<edison0354> cfy: 你正常没？
<cfy> edison0354: 没试...反正也不咋玩renren...再说好了
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> cfy: 今天发现zile了…挺好的…
<cfy> edison0354: 没有.刚才看了下.
<fvw> wzlxx: wb-line-number?好用不
 * edison0354 继续销魂的画减速器
<fvw> wzlxx: 还是自带的好
<wzlxx> fvw: 我也是刚看到的，还行…用global-linum-mode变量设置的话在erc里快了行号显示不出来…
<wzlxx> 但是wb-line-number可以
<cfy> wzlxx: 而且有M-g g啊.
<fvw> cfy: 怎么回到 上次的地方 emacs = vim ctrl-o
<cfy> fvw: 如果跳得距离很大.可以C-u C-@
<happyaron> KevinHuang: ping
<KevinHuang> happyaron, hi
<happyaron> KevinHuang: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+pots/ubuntuone-control-panel/zh_CN/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=stay+productive approved
<wzlxx> cfy: M-g g 是什么？
<KevinHuang> happyaron,  it is ok to you?
<happyaron> KevinHuang: already approved, :)
<fvw> cfy: 要mark了先？
<fvw>  
<cfy> fvw: 跳得远.就会mark了.
<happyaron> KevinHuang: 直接到#ubuntu-cn-translators喊人就行
<happyaron> 遇到这样严重的问题。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 快去看吧。。没想到是这样一个纯福利片
<KevinHuang> happyaron, I did not know you are the one.
<happyaron> KevinHuang: 也可以给我发邮件，我会尽快搞定
<happyaron> KevinHuang: :)
<caleb-> #ubuntu-cn-translators <- 有几个人?
<fvw> cfy: vim不用mark哦 最近的位置 都记得哦l
<happyaron> KevinHuang: 6月份以前我暂时没有权限，但是我还是负责人，哈哈
<KevinHuang> happyaron, you will receive tones of Simplified localization issues, if you don't mind.
<happyaron> KevinHuang: 非常需要
<cfy> fvw: 去
<Kandu> happyaron: unix-hates handbook 的翻譯進度如何？
<cfy> fvw: 去#emacs问问
<fvw> 哦
<Kandu> s/hates/haters
<wzlxx> 关于zile的配置少啊…
<happyaron> KevinHuang: 我很期待越来越多的人能在遇到问题的时候给我反馈
<happyaron> Kandu: 还没做呢
<happyaron> Kandu: jimmyxu不给力啊
<Kandu> happyaron: 他是 uhh 翻譯的主力嗎
<KevinHuang> happyaron, there is one new "ubuntu desktop guide" totally untranslated.
<KevinHuang> happyaron, it would be a great help to new ubuntu user.
<happyaron> Kandu: 至少我考完之前我是不能做的
<Kandu> 這個冊子應該很有趣的，期待早日出中文版
<edison0354> lemonhall: 减速器ing
<happyaron> KevinHuang: I think we can do the project after June, the time I completed my exams
<happyaron> Kandu: :)
<KevinHuang> happyaron, that is great although it is late for the new users.  :-)
<happyaron> KevinHuang: if you need instant help and I'm not available, please ping wzssyqa (@gmail.com)
<KevinHuang> happyaron, I will.  Thanks for your help
<lemonhall> ofan: 给我发张图
<lemonhall> edison0354: 给我发张图
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么是减速器
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> 对了 1104不是lts吧 happyaron
<ofan> lemonhall: ??
<happyaron> KevinHuang: :)
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不是。
<lemonhall> ofan: 冰火看了没？
<lemonhall> ofan: 福利好多。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我决定去下欧美片了。。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 要 12.04 才是，你還是明年再升級吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 呵呵
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好久不见呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: ^_^
<jyf1987> happyaron: 1104有什么好特性么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 全局彩蛋
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 全局菜单
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 这个是我最喜欢的特性
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 那我享受不到了 我是平铺窗口管理器的用户
<edison0354> lemonhall: 表示用GNOME2的时候就一直是global menu
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ..............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你个黑苹果。。走开
<caleb-> 全局彩蛋++
 * lifeng libgraphviz-dev总算更新了
<akalanala> 为什么消息都是乱码... 昏倒了..
<edison0354> lemonhall: 表示我在GNOME2里面用global menu……
<akalanala> 明天就要升级了 也不知道稳定不...
 * adam8157 TM的户口档案干部身份政审, 王八朝太会折磨人了
 * adam8157 TM的户口档案干部身份政审, 王八朝太会折磨人了
 * adam8157 TM的户口档案干部身份政审, 王八朝太会折磨人了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你不知道我是用tiling wm的么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不知道。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。被这个片子勾起来了。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 明天去滚床单。。。
<akalanala> 什么片儿 ?
<lemonhall> akalanala: 冰与火
<lemonhall> akalanala: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av83883/
<akalanala> 没看到什么能让我有滚床单的想法...
<lemonhall> akalanala: 请坚持看到最后。。。。。
<lemonhall> akalanala: 满篇福利
<akalanala> 好吧
<akalanala> 其实关键是没人跟我一起滚...
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 那你为什么还要问？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有人跟你滚吗？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: UBUNTU ？
<edison0354> akalanala: ……
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你用得什么发行版？
<lemonhall> edison0354: BITCH
<hahahooo> 怎么听着像英剧啊..
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 是阿 ubuntu 不过也用用小发行版
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 难道你是用SERVER版开装的那种人？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: ubuntu 用什么版本还不是一样？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不一样
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 有什么不一样
<lemonhall> jyf1987: SERVER版本的软件仓库里有一些桌面版没有的东西
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 有细微差别
<Cherrot> DVD光驱刻录速度一般多块啊？为什么我用Brasero只有1.1X.。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 超集又没关系 子集才需要担心
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 更新的侧重点貌似也不太一样
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 再说了 你可以改源地址嘛
<jyf1987> 好像马上不分pc和netbook版了吧
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 安全起见。。。最好不要
<jyf1987> 其实我很怀念 jetos版
<jyf1987> 别说什么安全了 我那个vps用debian的都中标 nnd 只好改用key登录
<draketang> 从 10.10 升级 11.04会不会悲剧啊
<Kandu> jyf1987: 密碼太簡單了吧，我那 vps 也有人用字典暴力猜解
<cfy> jyf1987: 扫描么?
<wzlxx> 遗憾的是zile不能显示中文…
 * Kandu 剛發現我的 arch 的內核版本和 debian stable 的內核版本一樣
<lemonhall> draketang: 我强烈建议重新安装。。。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我的密码虽然是6位 但是是 大写+数字+符号
<cfy> Kandu: jyf1987: 改端口啊.放高端口就好了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 已经被认定是strong了 nnd
<jyf1987> cfy: 还是key好
<lemonhall> draketang: 没有重要数据，你装得东西不多的情况下。。还是重装给力。。一些。。
<cfy> jyf1987: Kandu: 一般只是扫特定的密码.不会一直暴利的.
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 系统软件自动更新后进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327772&p=2292165#p2292165 10.10 amd64中文版 正常模式进系统卡在xxx-system那里，键鼠均不管用 恢复模式卡在adding swap前后，1秒钟闪过个terminte什么的看不清 如何用live usb修复系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fozzysec — 2011-04-27 20:22
<jyf1987> 要学一学 phase登录 防止别人用我的机器登录
<Kandu> cfy: 不鳥他，你幫我改了僅用 key ，隨他猜去 :)
<if_else> 各位兄台，django 的工程不会每次都要用 startproject 创建吧！我复制了自己的一个项目，到另一台机子
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你的服务器没有禁止密码暴力破解？
<if_else> 提示找不到 model
<cfy> jyf1987: Kandu: iperl.co.cc, key+改端口.你不改端口.log就+++++了...
<draketang> lemonhall: 唉，我还是不升级了。。
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<jyf1987> cfy: 对阿 我那个密码不大可能在表里
<if_else> 我使用的 是 virtualenv 环境
<FrankLv> 我尝试SSH反向隧道，为什么监听的地址老是127.0.0.1的？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 改用key还不容易么 ssh的配置文件里有的 有注释 你看下就明白了 不过改之前记得把自己的key传过去
<if_else> 我的工程里面添加 pinax 引用的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 没禁
<cfy> jyf1987: 人家是懒得改...
<jyf1987> cfy: 也是哈 忘记log这个事情了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ssh-gen那个。。一句话就搞定了。。我后来才知道有这么简单的方法
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 什么？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 一句命令行就把证书生成，上传。。搞定了。。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 自用就改吧 XD
<jyf1987> lemonhall: ssh-keygen   ssh-copy-id
<wxg> 求救，谁用过window下的python curl库
<wxg> 有谁知道 pycurl依赖的curl 怎么安装呢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知道，我在1004
<Kandu> jyf1987: 喔，我都沒意識到這個
<cfy> wxg: python-mechanize
<wxg> cfy:这是 ?
<cfy> wxg: 用这个.别管那个curl了.
<lemonhall> cfy: .............
<wxg> cfy:有个脚本使用了curl不知道还好修改么？
<wxg> cfy:那个库还没用过呢
<wxg> 那个python的urllib2库上传文件麻烦不
<Kaco> ping pong?
<cfy> wxg: 考虑移植啊.你没有中间层的么?
<cfy> wxg: 书凑了.
<cfy> wxg: 说错了
<wxg> cfy: 原以为python的东西在window下比较容易好装
<wxg> 这样吧，兄弟，这段时间需要上传什么数据你发过来，我先来帮助你上传
<wxg> 我打包好再给你
<wxg> 耽误时间太久了
<lemonhall> wxg: .........................
<lemonhall> wxg: curl你用命令行的不行？
<lemonhall> wxg: 还是多线程环境，或者WEB环境？
<wxg> 我晕 说错对象了
<wxg> lemonhall:web环境
<neolkb>  发现个问题，使用ubuntu后，电脑摄像头几乎报废了
<wxg> lemonhall: 就是一个批量上传数据的脚本
<jyf1987> Kandu: 什么问题
<wxg> emonhall: 以后我还是不要使用curl库的好
<neolkb> 我把SD卡插进去 怎么没弹出文件夹呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 禁用密碼登入的問題
<jyf1987> Kandu: 哼哼
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你的vps在哪里
<Kandu> jyf1987: 剛開始就我一個人用，也自信滿滿的認為自己的密碼沒人能猜到
<lemonhall> wxg: 现在出了什么问题？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不知道哎，忘了
<Stifler> 大家好阿，阿哈哈
<pocoyo> Stifler: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: what??
<Stifler> 回归debian鸟
<wxg> lemonhall: 一个脚本使用pycurl了
<lemonhall> wxg: libcurl这个库貌似WIN下有的啊
<wxg> lemonhall: libcurl 最近搜索类似的关键词封的厉害，根本下载不到
<lemonhall> wxg: 工作量不大的话就自己包装一遍吧，这个库挺好的，稳定。。
<wxg> lemonhall:包装是何解?
<lemonhall> wxg: 额。。。。这个库用apt-get source libcurl应该就能下到。。。里面应该是全版本的编译脚本都有吧
<lemonhall> wxg: Ubuntu的源里就有，不过也有可能是针对cygwin的
<wxg> lemonhall: 这个是win环境的
<lemonhall> wxg: 我不懂PY，详细问 jyf1987
<jyf1987> 我不用curl
<lemonhall> wxg: 但是这个库用PERL包装一下很简单。。。。
<lemonhall> wxg: 以前用过，挺好的
<wxg> lemonhall: linux环境搞定问题就一句话，但到win就麻烦的多
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 用 LWP么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 拉斯維加斯
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 什么配置/价格
<lemonhall> jyf1987: LWP..令人怀念的库
<jyf1987> “盗梦空间”变现实 美国首次将思想植入猴脑
<Kandu> jyf1987: 180MM 180swap $10/month
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 呵呵 我以前有几个搞校内网的工具就是lwp做的 可惜用 perl2exe 打包后有点大 后来我就用lua了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 流量 200G
 * wzlxx emacs的最小依赖是啥？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不是吧 这么贵？？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: lua的网络库很给力么？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 应该没有perl的狠 不过日常的都够用了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 還算可以吧。我找來找去，這個算便宜了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: lua小阿 我用个 murgalua 什么都带 才500k  我就用那个写了个简单的irc client
<lemonhall> jyf1987: python的呢？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你买这么贵的 难道是要做主站不成 一年都1k了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: PERL的狠是有目共睹的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: py就是 urllib2了
<cfy> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYyMTQ1NDc2.html
<jyf1987> py的http相关库不是很漂亮
<cfy> 火影剧场7
<Kandu> jyf1987: 700RMB
<jyf1987> Google: "用于主题检测的临时日志"
<Kandu> jyf1987: 一葉在賣的很便宜
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那也挺多的了 早知道让你分点空间给我做blog了
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 180M内存，小了点吧？
<neolkb> 要用wordpress的话，用主机屋的免费主机就够了
<neolkb> 还挺方便
<jyf1987> wp有什么意思 自己写的才好
<jyf1987> 随便控制
<Kandu> 是太小了，我開了 amule 要占一大半
<neolkb> 你也可以自己写呀
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你那个是 xen的？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我主要就是用 amule 分享些東西。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 恩
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那差不多 不过价格还是偏贵了点 应该买得到6刀左右的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我不行了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 定力真差。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 咋？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 肉片。。看得我。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不是吧 你都经历过的人 还这样
<neolkb> lemonhall: 好家伙!
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 明显是。。。过剩的经历
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 明显是。。。过剩的精力
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 写代码呗 写一晚能耗费你几晚的精力
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看斯巴达克斯去呗
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我现在不写代码。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 基本就抓人写代码。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 看这个  https://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/http%3A%2F%2Fmax07min.tumblr.com%2Frss
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 恩 你已经在朝着程序员的终极目标努力了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看斯巴达？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。。你是想让我向基发展
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 好东西。。订阅了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 嘿嘿 没事看看 提提神
<Stifler> 我突然发现用手擦屏幕效果很好也
<if_else> 各位兄台，怎么 checkout google code 里面的代码提示错误？ould not read status line: Connection reset by peer
<if_else> 谢谢
<neolkb> Stifler: 当时效果好！ 过后脏得也快
<jyf1987> 下班 88
<Stifler> neolkb: 真的，跟新的一样，就是得洗手..
<Colin-shzsc> if_else: 这是没办法滴，强强在那儿
<fillayu> http://www.linuxsir.org/main/  问下，这个用的是哪个开源系统构建的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<neolkb> Stifler: 看来你的显示器用的时间挺长
<lemonhall> Stifler: +1.。。你这得用了多久显示器
<neolkb> 呵呵
<Stifler> 我也记不请了……
<neolkb> 估计还是CVT
<Stifler> 我还以为显像管老化了呢
<neolkb> CRT
<Stifler> 现在跟新的一样，瓦卡卡
<Stifler> 洗手去
<lemonhall> Stifler: ................
<lemonhall> Stifler: 你真2.。。
<neolkb> 不知道thinkpad X1 真机是什么样的， 看新闻挺诱人！
<Stifler> lemonhall: 呵呵
 * wzlxx >谁知道emacs的最小依赖？
<Stifler> 额，awesome用惯了手老按WIN...
<neolkb> 手机的网络比我宽带还快--！
<lainme> neolkb: normal
 * Cherrot -_-
<Alexander1> clear
<Colin-shzsc> “抱孩子”……我居然眼花看成了“泡孩子”，吓了一大跳……
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: .............他有孩子啊。。。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 听口气还以为。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子是酒鬼， 晚上和儿子俩人喝了一瓶啤酒
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 儿子在说胡话了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我小时候也是酒鬼
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不错啊，还有个儿子陪你喝酒
<myke2> blueghost: 少喝
<blueghost> myke2:) 不常。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我现在也喜欢喝酒。。。不过是过节
<blueghost> 啤酒 送 田螺
<lemonhall> blueghost: 过节的时候喜欢喝伏特加
<blueghost> ..........
<lemonhall> blueghost: 田螺是少吃
<blueghost> 你口味重
<lemonhall> blueghost: 寄生虫啥的
<myke2> blueghost: 尽量不喝, 特别是小子.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 俩爷们儿。。。给力啊。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 感觉不错...生个女儿就没这个待遇
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 一年都没一次
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么不行呢。 照喝
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哎，先找个女人再说吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 又不是真的酒鬼，一次两次。 逗儿子开心而已
<wegue> 请问我在我的wordpress首页里没有看到链接表，这是怎么回事？
<blueghost> wegue:) 要设置的吧。 widget
<lemonhall> blueghost: 呵呵，我是真酒鬼。。。放开了话。我很能喝
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子有点瘦， 脱光衣服，就像火柴人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子自己洗澡
<lemonhall> blueghost: ................
<wegue> blueghost: 我添加了链接，但是首页没有显示，链接表这个div没有看到
<lemonhall> blueghost: 才几岁啊。。不瘦就怪了
<blueghost> wegue:) 有时和你的 theme 有关，换个看看
<blueghost> wegue:) 什么链接啊
<wegue> blueghost:  交换友链
<blueghost> wegue:) 给个地址看看
<wegue> blueghost: 我的吗
<blueghost> wegue:) 手动添加的， 还是 widget 自动处理的
<wegue> blueghost: 手动
<blueghost> wegue:) 对啊
<wegue> blueghost: wordpress.com前面加我这个名字
<blueghost> wegue:) 你先换个 主题看看。 普通点的
<wegue> blueghost: 我使用的是默认主题
<pocoyo> 联通dns 域名 被劫持怎么办？
<wzlxx> emacs去掉了gtk跟gconf运行一切正常…
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<blueghost> wegue:) 你真懒， 贴个地址也栏啊
<wegue> blueghost: 没办法，使用ubuntu后越来越懒
<myke2> wegue: 原来用?
<myke2> pocoyo: 8.8.8.8
<wegue> myke2: windows xp
<blueghost> wegue:) 你 懒了， 我可麻烦。 在边栏上显示？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 改host？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 怎么改？
<blueghost> wegue:) 我的 wordpress 没了。 我先注册一个
<blueghost> wegue:) wordpress.com 注册吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://attractivechaos.github.com/plb/
<pocoyo> myke2: 8.8.8我怎么用不了 我这儿有路由器 直接用路由器做dns服务器
<wegue> blueghost: 最新日志、存档页、分类、功能，侧边栏就这几个，我看别人的都有个连接表什么的
<aBiNg> 一个 io scheduler 能引起 cpu 一直满负载工作么？觉得关系不大..
<myke2> pocoyo: 连不上8.8.8.8?
<blueghost> wegue:) 你要加 widget 呢
<pocoyo> myke2: 怎么才算连上？
<wegue> blueghost: 额，请问怎么加
<tenzu> pocoyo: 8.8.8.8什么的，我没改过
<myke2> pocoyo: 就把dns改成8.8.8.8啊?
<pocoyo> myke2: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<pocoyo> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<pocoyo> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: emerge stone-soup和dwarf-fortress中...
<pocoyo> myke2: 就是这样 还不行啊。
<myke2> pocoyo: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<myke2> pocoyo: nameserver 8.8.4.4
<myke2> pocoyo: 其他kick out
<pocoyo> myke2: NM管理的。 dhcp分配的 踢不掉啊。
<myke2> pocoyo: 他实现的时候好像是找到nameserver中响应最快的, 你加了127.0.0.1就不行了
<myke2> pocoyo: 有办法, 稍等
<myke2> pocoyo: 我也是NM
<hulowa> 大家好
<pocoyo> hulowa: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> myke2: 我还以为你是MM呢。。 lol
<hulowa> 哪个同学安装了gogle earth 6?
<myke2> pocoyo: 对了, 你的客户端是自己写的?
<myke2> pocoyo: irc
<blueghost> wegue:) 等等，我先进去
<pocoyo> myke2: 怎么可能。
<wegue> blueghost: 好;-)
<pocoyo> myke2: 怎么改啊 我不加127.0.0.1 他也会加上 192.168.0.1啊。
<myke2> pocoyo: 那怎么可以像bot那样
<myke2> pocoyo: 暂时关闭NM, 改/etc/resolv.conf, 然后 chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<pocoyo> myke2: 真脏。算了。
<myke2> pocoyo: 不关NM也可以
<myke2> pocoyo: NM脏吧, 无条件修改/etc/resolv.conf
<myke2> pocoyo: 我这里非root还不能修改NM设置
<blueghost> wegue:) Appearance->widgets 找 links， 然后拖到右边
<myke2> pocoyo: 对了, 你不能dig?
<pocoyo> myke2: 能 结果还是路由器返回的。
<myke2> pocoyo: dig @8.8.8.8 foo 是?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 原来 wordpress.com 解禁了， 我只写了2篇文章就给封了
<blueghost> wegue:) 行了吗
<pocoyo> myke2: ; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> @8.8.8.8 www.google.com
<pocoyo> ; (1 server found)
<pocoyo> ;; global options: +cmd
<pocoyo> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pocoyo> myke2: 这算啥
<wegue> blueghost: appearance是哪个去了，我调中文了。。。
<myke2> pocoyo: 8.8.8.8被你们ISP给封了?
<pocoyo> myke2: 我靠 8.8.4.4可以。。
<blueghost> wegue:) 设置主题那地方，第二个就是
<wegue> blueghost: 看到了
 * wzlxx motif库是每个linux都有的吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..............
<blueghost> wegue:) 中文叫什么
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没怎么解禁。。。
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: lesstif
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 解了啊
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 历史遗留问题。。貌似不是
<ofan> use opendns
<myke2> pocoyo: nm自己也能设置ns的吧, 不过我不喜欢罢了.
<blueghost> wegue:) 中文叫什么，部件？我的是一半中文一半英文
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 历史？我把我的emacs去掉了gconf的依赖，然后提示我用motif才能编译…
<wegue> blueghost: 外观->微件->链接
<myke2> lemonhall: 你熟悉emacs?
<lemonhall> myke2: 明显不熟悉
<lemonhall> myke2: 那是怪物。。不去碰
<blueghost> wegue:) 拖到右边就行，不过你要拖对地方。
 * wzlxx 终于把gconf从系统里赶出去了…
<myke2> gconf是什么?
<wegue> blueghost: 在等保存
<lemonhall> myke2: gnome的配置系统
<pocoyo> myke2: 自动回复的那个是我用 erc 里面有个函数 就可以用了
<lemonhall> myke2: 类似于注册表吧
<blueghost> wegue:) 好像有点 断断续续的。
<MeaCulpa_> wzlxx: 这种东西不用gnome的因该赶走
<lemonhall> wzlxx: emacs 怎么会用 gnome的gconf系统。。。好诡异
<myke2> lemonhall: 我也有哦
<blueghost> wegue:) 有时可以连接，有时不行
<wzlxx> pocoyo: erc有自动回复函数？
<wegue> blueghost: 刚开始还好，不过现在就有点不稳定了
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa_: 嗯，就因为emacs用它，这次没了
<lemonhall> myke2: 有什么？gconf?
<myke2> lemonhall: y
<huahua2> hi
<blueghost> wegue:) 看来是 gfw 间歇性 瞌睡。
<lemonhall> myke2: 无法理解。。。emacs应该是个很独立的东西
<^k^> huahua2, 好  ㍭ 
<huahua2> :-S
<wegue> blueghost: XX的总是保存不了，上VPN去。。
 * lemonhall 看来用GNOME还是正确的。。少了许多折腾。。。。
<blueghost> wegue:)
 * wzlxx 系统里到处都是gtk程序，我感觉motif就挺好的…呵呵
<huahua2> Is there any body using gnome3?
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 貌似是配置字体用的…
<lemonhall> wzlxx: motif是历史遗留。。。失败的一方
<wzlxx> lemonhall: motif挺好的啊…
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 在我的系统里gtk还没motif好看
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我不知道，反正记得一篇文章里写道的。。两边努力让自己的库成为标准。。。但是。。最后还是GTK赢了
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 所以现在才GTK的程序满地跑。。。。
<wzlxx> lemonhall: lol,所以早上了现在的结果…
<MeaCulpa_> .
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我忘记是什么原因了，好像还是神奇的协议的问题。。。。
<lemonhall> wzlxx: QT明显比GTK优秀。。。但是还是协议的原因吧。。。。。
<wzlxx> 又是协议…
<cfy> happyaron: 厄.两次了....突然自己关机了...
<wzlxx> lemonhall: qt没你说的好
<happyaron> cfy: syslog
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 奶奶的，wordpress 貌似不支持 atomPub 发布了
<wegue> blueghost: 感谢帮助，已经能正常显示了
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........
<blueghost> wegue:) 不用
<lemonhall> blueghost: WP支持啥？我已经很OUT了。我的那个时代，它支持XML-RPC
<lemonhall> blueghost: 06年？。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我是超级奥特曼
<wegue> blueghost: 请问有围脖吗，互粉
<cfy> happyaron: Apr 27 21:37:54 debian kernel: [34061.363595] mencoder[8290] trap divide error ip:6df929 sp:7fff6620bf70 error:0 in mencoder[400000+a4e000
<cfy> happyaron: 难道是这个?!
<lemonhall> cfy: 额。。。。视频解码器出错导致重启？
<blueghost> wegue:) 我有围巾，没围脖
<lemonhall> cfy: 难道你看了什么不良视频？
<happyaron> cfy: noidea
 * cfy pasted "shutdown" at http://paste2.org/get/1387353
<happyaron> no idea
<Loongjiang> microcai: lemonhall hello ,好几天没来
<cfy> lemonhall: 火影忍者...
<wegue> blueghost:  交换邮箱吧= =
<cfy> happyaron: lemonhall: 看下我刚才贴的
<lemonhall> cfy: 除零错误。。。不是很严重啊
<Loongjiang> microcai: lemonhall怪想的
<lemonhall> cfy: divide error这种错误很常见。。
<blueghost> wegue:) 我是躲在黑暗角落 的 blueghost
<cfy> lemonhall: 不知道啊....突然关机了....
<cfy> lemonhall: 难道是我误操作?!
<wegue> blueghost:  随您
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 奶奶的，少一个让我程序支持的
<lemonhall> cfy: 那种硬件级的关机？
<lemonhall> cfy: 忽然掉电的瞬秒？
<lemonhall> blueghost:
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 奶奶的，少一个支持我程序的服务了。 只剩下 google 了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 协议什么都是浮云
<happyaron> cfy: 贴完整log
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯.我一直怀疑是我误按了关机键...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你才是浮云。 你是乌云
<microcai> Loongjiang: 怎么了？
<lemonhall> cfy: 好吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哈哈哈
 * cfy pasted "syslog" at http://paste2.org/get/1387355
<blueghost> lemonhall:(
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我内心深处是真不喜欢你的那个项目
<cfy> happyaron: lemonhall: 上面完整的.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 让你喜欢， 又不是为你做的。
<Loongjiang> microcai: :)网路不通 可郁闷死我了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你又没让我爱， 干嘛要随你意
<blueghost> 奶奶的， wordpress.com 又上不了了
<jiero> LibreCAD 支持DWG了。
<lemonhall> cfy: 你之前装什么了？
<blueghost> 奶奶的奶奶的奶奶的奶奶的奶奶的奶奶的奶奶
<lemonhall> blueghost: 呵呵
<cfy> lemonhall: 装了什么?没有装啥啊.最多xtermcontrol
<lemonhall> blueghost: 总觉得离线管理那个干吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不会奶奶真的听到我的呼唤，半夜来看望我吧
<lemonhall> cfy: 不是，出现这个现象之前，你装了什么程序，硬件。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ....................................................................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你这个笑话好冷
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<cfy> lemonhall: 装了xtermcontrol,硬件貌似没有.
<happyaron> cfy: 碰电线了？
<happyaron> cfy: 不对。。。笔记本
<lemonhall> cfy: 没道理啊。。。xtermcontrol........跟ACPI有个毛关系啊
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.笔记本.
<wowoto> happyaron, hi
<wowoto> pocoyo, hi
<lemonhall> cfy: 拿个表。。。。
<wowoto> :D
<cfy> lemonhall: happyaron: 实在不行我再观察下.让电源键完全不碰到东西.
<cfy> lemonhall: 啥表?
<lemonhall> cfy: 和你电脑时间对上。。。
<cfy> wowoto: 窝窝头...
<cfy> lemonhall: ?
<zhenbeiju55> 各位 晚安拉
<lemonhall> cfy: 然后，再次出现现象的时候记下准确的时间。。。
<wowoto> cfy, hi  好久不见
<blueghost> cfy:) 你是不是碰电源键的吗。
<lemonhall> cfy: 搜那个时间。。。在所有日志里
<happyaron> cfy: 上次断电的时候也在跑mencoder么
<pocoyo> wowoto: 拜见大仙儿
<wowoto> pocoyo, 哈哈 拜见pocoyo
<myke2> MaskRay: poj2699 为什么枚举人数k后最大的k个人恰好是King?
<cfy> blueghost: 我上面盖着我的键盘布.而且我觉得完全不会有力量让键盘布+键盘的防尘罩按下电源键啊
<cfy> happyaron: 忘了....
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得是你usb设备的问题
<cfy> lemonhall: 貌似没有记录.我刚才一个转身.然后系统停了.然后我立马打开了.
<cfy> lemonhall: 有段时间没有log记录
<blueghost> cfy:) 不明白你的意思， 但一感觉， 你就一洁癖
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • chromium无法访问gmail http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327783&p=2292411#p2292411 如题，请指教。目前可以使用ipv6，可以访问ipv6.google.com，但是却无法登录gmail，急啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yqs09 — 2011-04-27 22:13
<cfy> blueghost: .......
<lemonhall> cfy: 唔，有可能是外部设备。。系统过热。。各种灵异，没日志就讨厌了。。。WIN曾经出过这类事情是因为驱动
<cfy> 谁知道把当前的*展开时,每个前面加上-i
<pocoyo> tenzu: 为什么可以访问推特 appspot.com没法访问
<happyaron> cfy: 你为啥要关log呢
<cfy> 给ffmpeg用
<cfy> happyaron: 我没有关啊,debian的默认设置
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: dwm 已经可用了…… 目前就缺个 tray...
<happyaron> cfy: 那你咋说有段时间没log呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<cfy> lemonhall: happyaron: 是我发现那段时间log没有记录.不是关了.
<wowoto> 不知不觉注册两年了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我在纠结 wordpress 貌似不支持 atomPub 了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 他应该是那种忽然掉电。。。。什么记录都没有
<wowoto> 论坛哟
<MaskRay> myke2: 题意好难理解
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<happyaron> lemonhall: 不知道
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ..
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是google别人的解释
 * reiv quit
<blueghost> 艾
<happyaron> cfy: log都没了，说明当时情况比较悲剧
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是说已知n个人赢的次数, 然后定义King为战胜所有赢的次数比自己多的人, 要求输出King最多几个
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎是mencoder溢出
<happyaron> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGFPE
<happyaron> cfy: 建议你再跑一下刚才的mencoder任务，或许能重现
<lemonhall> cfy: 好吧。。第一次知道memcoder的除零错误也会让机器闪掉
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.好的.
<myke2> happyaron: 什么东西会Division by zero?
<happyaron> myke2: 他转视频，可能是程序bug
<cfy> lemonhall: happyaron: 要断网了.....
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<lemonhall> cfy: 去吧去吧
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得问题出在mencoder
<cfy> happyaron: lemonhall: 也许.不过mencoder导致系统宕机....
<cfy> 这个太假了把...
 * lemonhall 太假了+1
<cfy> 好了.youku啥的.都是ffmpeg啥的.
<cfy> 研究下,然后让youku宕机......
<happyaron> cfy: 再跑跑看，或许mencoder和内核都需要修
<wegue> 最近amule内存泄漏了好多次
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.13个文件.我先转转.还要给同学.来不及了.明天再贴结果:)
<happyaron> wegue: pkill amule
<myke2> happyaron: 除了REISUB还有什么办法
<alvin_rxg> dwm tray !!! 谁用了别人的 tray 补丁的？？？
<myke2> dwm......膜拜geek
<wegue> happyaron: 当我发现的时候基本上amule已经占了1G+的内存了，要么热启动电脑，要么ctrl+alt+f1,top,再kill
<blueghost> 大家说的全不懂
<MaskRay> myke2: 好像是判定是否可以有 K 个或更多的 strong king
<lemonhall> blueghost: 晚安。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 累了
<myke2> MaskRay: 那么Strong King怎么办? 假设有k个Strong King, 那么他们一定是得分最高的k个人, 并且每个人都把得分比自己高的人打败了, 怎么在图中表示A一定打败B呢? 让B退出比赛呗. 把B连向这场比赛的弧去掉, OK, A必胜了.  http://www.answeror.com/archives/27184
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我没睡
<myke2> MaskRay: 不明白第一个论断的原因
<happyaron> wegue: ctrl+alt+f1; pkill amule
<happyaron> myke2: 啥时候？
<blueghost> myke2:) 理发师悖论吗
<myke2> blueghost: ???
<myke2> happyaron: 内存泄露
<happyaron> myke2: 杀死那个进程，如果可能的话
<wegue> happyaron: 这样就能直接kill?我几次都是top找到ID再kill，不过，最后还是kill -9 ID
<myke2> happyaron: 我说完全动不了
<blueghost> myke2:) 全能上帝？
<myke2> blueghost: ?
<myke2> blueghost: ......
<ofan> wegue: pkill -9 name
<iamrichardwhite> 弄了半天，重启后一直没法播放音乐，结果忘挂载分区了，囧
<happyaron> myke2: 如果是用图形界面开的，可以sysrq+K
<aBiNg> http://washeng.net/HuaShan/BBS/shishi/gbcurrent/174824.shtml
<myke2> happyaron: saK?
<wegue> ofan: 不过amule的这种内存泄漏有点频繁，多弄几下，硬盘受不来，SWAP好几次上了10%+
<myke2> happyaron: 刚才查SysRq的帮助, 不明何义
<blueghost> 全能的上帝有没有办法 变一个让自己无法举起来的石头？
<aBiNg> 「把毛泽东还原成人」，删得真快...
<happyaron> myke2: 杀灭属于当前TTY的所有程序
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) wordpress 连 rpc 提交的设置都没有了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似 wordpress 不允许第三方发布了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚，我没有博客的，也不关注 worldpress
<MaskRay> myke2: 得分高的做 strong king 比得分低的更容易吧
<wasikevin> freeflying, ping
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我去补上那个功能
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你补吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾
<alvin_rxg> 怎么？
<wasikevin> wzssyqa, ping
<wzssyqa> wasikevin: pong
<blueghost> wegue:) 你的问题解决 了， 我倒陷进去了
<wegue> blueghost: 怎么了
<blueghost> wegue:) 艾，貌似现在这个版本 不支持第三方发布成了。只能在他的后台或 email 发布
<wegue> blueghost: 不懂O.o
<Mr_a> 明天我想搞一个关于Ubuntu 11.04的新浪微博上线活动（其实推特你可以用ubuntu1104的Hashtag呗），大家同意吗？
<blueghost> wegue:) 以前还可以 用 xml-rpc 或者 atomPub 发布。 可以写针对 wordpress 的客户端， 或自己的后台
<vissible> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers悲哀啊，刚看了这个列表才知道偶的网卡不支持软AP
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<microcai> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers悲哀啊，刚看了这个列表才知道偶的网卡不支持软AP
<microcai> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<^k^> ⇪ title: Drivers - Linux Wireless
<microcai> ^k^:  算你有良心
<wegue> blueghost: 是不是WP官方为了安全抑或是为了$
<^k^> microcai, 谁是你最喜欢的科幻小说作家？  ㍮ 
<blueghost> wegue:) 不知道啊，只知道 我的程序不能用于发布 wordpress 的 blog 了
<wegue> blueghost: 更新试试，或者重设参数
<blueghost> wegue:) 就是没有这一项 设置了啊
<wzlxx> pocoyo: lisp的正则什么样？怎么匹配<xxx> xxx 这个？
<wegue> blueghost: 没法帮你。。
<vissible> 大家都怎么在linux下实现软AP的啊？
<blueghost> wegue:) 艾，这个谁也帮不了我， 没有的功能。
<blueghost> wegue:) 或者再找找，看看他藏在哪个旮旯里
<wegue> blueghost: 有可能
<yunfan> 呵呵
<blueghost> wegue:) 我想可能 wordpress.com 这个版本和 自己假设的有区别。可能wordpress.com这个网站不允许而已， plugin 也不能设置
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/949908469/
<blueghost> wegue:) 如果是这样的话还好
<wegue> blueghost: 不知道付费版有没有差异
<zzd> 有人用kde4.6的没？
<zzd> 我的设备管理器里面少了一个分区
<blueghost> wegue:) 以前不付费的都有的啊
<zzd> 少了一个移动硬盘的分区，没显示出来
<freeflying> 5~/win 24
<wegue> blueghost: 未知错误?
<zzd> 移动硬盘分成4个区，只显示3个分区可以挂载
<blueghost> wegue:) 没有设置项，怎么看wordpress的版本
<blueghost> wegue:) 你知道 wordpress.com 的wordpress 版本是多少
<wegue> blueghost: 看看源码里面有信息吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 看不出.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你准备买kindle3了？
<blueghost> wegue:) 怎么看源码? wordpress.org 的 看不到的吧
<wegue> blueghost: HTML
<blueghost> wegue:) .... 我去我的空间装一个，3.0.4 的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没，我没钱
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: hi
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍮ 
<alvin_rxg> test
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打2天工就出来了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再给我发几条信息看看，貌似  urgent 没用……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说什么呢？
<blueghost> wegue:) 入我所料，是 wordpress.com 把这个功能 去掉了， 自己架设的依然存在。 我放心了
<wegue> blueghost: ...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 随便啥，貌似 urgent ok。 :)
<lei`> gnome3启动完后会执行那个脚本
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 最新版本 3.1.x， 我的版本是3.0.x。 不会差太多吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 啥东西？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不管啥东西，应该都不会 变化太大 吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 这得看它官方怎么说了
<blueghost> 明年的我，应该不会和现在的我有太大差别吧。 不会我老的那么快，一年 似十年？
<myke2> MaskRay: http://hi.baidu.com/winterlegend/blog/item/5ddac376a9855913b051b99d.html
<myke2> MaskRay: pentadactyl 在这个网页上不起作用好像
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不懂英文，看不懂官网，只能一个一个试。 要 装 最新的来试， 太累了。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃……
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以用
<myke2> MaskRay: 我这里怎么j什么的都无效
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 去忙了。还卡在 qoauth，貌似一切都没问题，就是过不了
<blueghost> wegue:) 下了
<blueghost> bye all
<wegue> blueghost: 8
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: f 可用， j k 好像是不行，]f [f 也没用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你天天好清闲阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好羡慕
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我犯贱……在 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 发问题……
<caleb-> lemonhall: qt没你说的好
<gebjgd> 发来看看阿
<pocoyo> happyaron: 真诡异 我用xp访问appspot.com都正常。用linux反而不正常了。。。
 * edison0354 马上断电，大家晚安
<happyaron> pocoyo: hosts?
<happyaron> edison0354: 还有爪机
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不是。。 居然是cookie的问题。nnd 清空了 就可以了 诡异啊。。。 气死我来。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯。。。
<yunfan> pocoyo: cookie里也许恰好有触墙关键词 现在墙可是深度包检测的
<pocoyo> yunfan: 刚才有个appspot.com 的blog 里面的 文章可以打开 但是blog主页 却一直被劫持。。
<yunfan> pocoyo: 主业也许页面有内容里含有关键词呢
<pocoyo> yunfan: 那为啥清空缓存 就可以访问了呢？ 别的什么都没有做。
<yunfan> pocoyo: 所以我说有可能是cookie里有嘛
<pocoyo> yunfan: 原来如此。真是郁闷 碰到一天了都没找出原因。。。唉。。
<Colin-shzsc> 前些天我居然从家里的抽屉里面翻出来一张当年 DOS 的罗技鼠标驱动的软盘
<Colin-shzsc> 居然还是左上角没有孔的低密度三寸软盘，容量应该只有一兆吧
<Colin-shzsc> 1.44 兆的是高密度的
<draketang> Colin-shzsc: 这种古董都还在
 * alvin_rxg 不该啊不该啊，不该在中文论坛说话啊……都不怎么了解情况的人
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 苍井空来了，人心散了，抵制日货的爱国pocoyo队伍不好带了。
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 木错
<pocoyo> 德国淫
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 抄你的
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: powertop的 1.97 怎么跟原来的很不一样了？
<alvin_rxg> 没用过
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 我这本子 温度还是会高一一点。。
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 不就降低 cpu 使用，降低硬盘使用，降低显卡使用么，其他还什么？
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 唉 一言难尽哪
<alvin_rxg> 可能是 38 内核的问题
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 32也是一样滴。。。 无尽的悲催啊
<draketang> 额，都没升 11.04 据说 38内核耗电超级严重
<alvin_rxg> 内核 bug
<draketang> 本来就觉得ubuntu耗电比win7高了
<alvin_rxg> 觉得 linux 略微省点电……
<pocoyo> draketang: 我不关心耗不耗电。一直用ac 但这温度 真揪心哪 啥都没干呢 cpu风扇转啊转个不停。
<draketang> 可是一上网，开到视频 cpu就彪高了
<draketang> flash插件比win的效能差太多
<draketang> pocoyo: 等bug修复吧
<pocoyo> draketang: 年年等 天天等 等到地老天荒
<draketang> pocoyo: 没办法啦，毕竟还不成熟啊
<draketang> pocoyo: 实在不行换回 10.10吧
<pocoyo> draketang: debian...
<pocoyo> gmail这个悲催的网速啊。。
<FeiRuoWa> headed off to a photo shoot...wish me luck!
<^k^>  06:14
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-28
 * wzlxx .oO{  }
 * wzlxx .oO{ 早上人太少了 }
<wzlxx> (+ 1 2) => 3
<xiaotoy> d
<xiaotoy> d
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: hehe
<wzlxx> /auto-reply
<wzlxx> /auto-reply
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: hehe
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: hehe
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: name
<lemonhall> ARCH..300mb update................
<BigOne> 那么早，估计还没人吧？
<leaveboy> 你猜猜！
<BigOne> leaveboy: 我猜得中开始，却猜不出结局
<LongJ> hello
<^k^> LongJ, 好  ㍠ 
<BigOne> LongJ: Hello
<lemonhallatvpn> 我是真没想到
<lemonhallatvpn> 今天UBUNTU11.04 才给了我8MB的更新
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 没想到啥？
<lemonhallatvpn> 看来前几天已经吧BUG修复好了
<lemonhallatvpn> BigOne: 饿。。你来了啊
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 话说ubuntu现在还有C1门的问题么？
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 是啊，我来了。好久没上了吧
<lemonhallatvpn> BigOne: C1门
<lemonhallatvpn> BigOne: ??
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 就是那个硬盘磁头伸出周期那个
<lemonhallatvpn> BigOne: 额。。。我刚搜到。。。不晓得。。。。竟然有这种错误
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 不过，也不是ubuntu，如果是WD的绿盘也有类似问题的
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 但是貌似linux对所有支持smart的笔记本硬盘都有类似的影响吧。
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 只是我没有具体测试过～，家里的那个WD监控盘已经从固件上关掉了那个不知所谓的节能功能了。
<lemonhallatvpn> BigOne: 不太懂，反正没有卡顿的现象，硬盘也没有异响。。话说我好想就是WD的绿盘。。。。
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: test
<wzlxx> <xiaotoy>: 你好～
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> wzlxx: test
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～
<Colin-shzsc> 怎么觉得 NickServ 在验证我用户名的时候反应那么慢……
<MeaCulpa> 干！
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我弄了个离开提醒lol
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 什么是离开提醒?
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 就是QQ一样的，如果我在不这就提醒别人我不在线
<pocoyo> wzlxx: ... 这不是自带的吗。。。
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<pocoyo> pocoyo: test
<calebot> wzlxx: 不怕被踢?
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 自带的有？
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: /away 不是 irc的功能？
<wzlxx> calebot: 汗，这又不是机器人lol再说了又没有刷屏，只是告诉别人我不在
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<calebot> wzlxx: away timeout 要设长一点
<calebot> wzlxx: 没必要, 多数 irc client 都可以显示 away 的
<pocoyo> wzlxx: test
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> pocoyo: \/away之后就会自动提示别人？
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> calebot: 我不知道，我从来不away的…
<wzlxx> pocoyo: add-hook后怎么取消？
<^k^> wzlxx:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 不会。。 我都手动关闭 emac再进来的
<calebot> wzlxx: 看吧, 刷屏了
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哦，不知道，erc有没这种提示功能，有的话我就不自己弄了
<calebot> wzlxx: 如果在人多的频道就会被 ban 了
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<pocoyo> 私聊的时候可以提示。 在公开的频道里貌似不起作用。 wzlxx
<pocoyo> 你私聊一句给我 就知道了 wzlxx
<calebot> wzlxx: 幸好这里人少
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哦lol
<wzlxx> <pocoyo>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<iGoogle> 这干嘛呢
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 大婶把 ipod 拉出来
<calebot> wzlxx: 先退出后搞定了再进来吧
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<calebot> wzlxx: 反正有 log 可看
<wzlxx> <calebot>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<wzlxx> calebot: 如果别人知道我不在还给我发，让我一直给他回造成的刷屏，那那人肯定有问题
<derinix> 请问我现在装的是win和ubuntu的双系统，但发现现在ubuntu的硬盘空间不够了，能不能直接挂载win的盘，然后将软件装在win盘里面？？但感觉格式不对啊？或者ubuntu里面有没有什么好的分盘软件，从win里面分一些出来给ubuntu？？
<NoIE> derinix: GParted,速度很慢，建议在半夜使用。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 必须加到erc-insert-post-hook吗？
<TopWinStudio> 有人吗？请教下emacs的事情。就是.emacs文件更改之后，怎么能看到效果？很多时候我更改了没效果呢。
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<TopWinStudio> 有人吗？请教下emacs的事情。就是.emacs文件更改之后，怎么能看到效果？很多时候我更改了没效果呢。
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<TopWinStudio> 机器人，你烦人。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: away 提醒怎么弄的？
<wzlxx> <MaskRay>: 你好～我现在不在，一会儿再和您联系…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: away 提醒怎么弄的？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我正在想呢
<Colin-shzsc> 我用 Live CD 或 U 盘启动后进 GParted 没法调整扩展分区，只能调主分区和扩展分区里面的逻辑分区，这会不会是因为我把扩展分区里面的一个逻辑分区指定成了 SWAP 的缘故？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哪里有erc的资料？
<TopWinStudio> 没人啊？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: emacs wiki 上
<wzlxx> TopWinStudio: eval-current-buffer就行了
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: 調整擴展分區是很複雜的，需要同時調整這個擴展分區里的所有邏輯分區才行。gparted 有這麼職能嗎？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果add-hook把一个函数加到了hook列表头的话没有办法手动取消吗？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<TopWinStudio> 就这么简单啊？对啦。还有，有时候我编写.emacs出现错误，不好调试，一般怎么调试？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: remove-hook
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，谢谢…
<leaveboy> BigOne: ?
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 反正我这里 SWAP 和扩展分区上面都显示了一把锁……
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 你为啥不早给我说害我每次都重启emacs.
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: 希望有其他用過 gparted 的人能回答你 （我沒用過這個工具
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 哪个？我也重启 emacs 的，eval-current-buffer 又不能把之前定义的变量什么删除
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: M-x eval-buffer
<TopWinStudio> 你不是机器人嘛。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: add-hook...去掉呗。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: elisp里怎么表达两个字符串相等？
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 你放心吧 他以后再也不会理你了
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 你说啥他都不会理你类
<MaskRay> wzlxx: equal
<TopWinStudio> 为啥啊？半人半机器人？我手机上的，不能tab，鲁能
<pocoyo> wzlxx: string-equal ?
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 我把你加黑名单里了
<TopWinStudio> 啊，这么严重，给我个理由先。
<BigOne> leaveboy: 怎么了？刚才离开了一下
<jingqq5210> ..
<BigOne> lemonhallatvpn: 但是，那个数字还是很恐怖的。并不一定有卡顿，也不一定有异响。
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 他烦人
<TopWinStudio> 哦，我以为是纯机器人呢。我一发就问我男的女的。哈哈。
<wzlxx> /auto-reply start
<wzlxx> MaskRay: elisp的语法不了解啊… lol
<rothsdad> 请问如何在xterm下用ibus输入法呢?
<wzlxx> wzlxx: test
<rothsdad> 我的ibus设置正确，所有程序都可以用ibus，就是xterm用不了
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: 对啊
<rothsdad> google无解，高手帮忙啊
<Kandu> As incomplete as both these efforts at keeping track currently are, they are still additional proof of Debian's and Ubuntu's far-reaching influences
<Kandu> 這前半句該如何譯好？
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 昨天就说过。你找log
<ofan> test
<ofan> lag test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍡ 
<LongJ> am I leaving?
<rothsdad> Kandu: 鉴于二者都是暂时保持现有的track（不知track翻译成什么好）
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 谢啦
<TopWinStudio> 介绍一般
<TopWinStudio> 介绍一本elisp的电子版的书，谢谢。
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 你这样算了。● alias xterm='export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus; /usr/bin/xterm'
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 我试试
<leaveboy> BigOne: 离开了一下
<BigOne> leaveboy: 没关系
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 怎么知道 ls在不在 （ls, hel, df)列表中？
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 太谢谢啦，帮我好多次了
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 这只是shell下临时用。你去/usr/sbin下建立一个这样的xterm。就可以满系统跑了
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 恩
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不会
<wzlxx> /auto-reply start
<leaveboy> BigOne: 好纠结
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 为什么我的gentoo上的xterm就直接可以用ibus
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，对elisp语法太不了解了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 语法还好……函数太不了解了
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 就是export下，你如果加到/etc/profile等系统环境设置的配置里面，不就可以了。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 我用的wmii,不识别profile
<Kandu> 儘管兩者在跟蹤(衍生發行版關係)上的所得的資料在目前都不是很完善，但這些(跟蹤所得資料)仍然更加證明了 Debian 和 Ubuntu 的廣泛影響力。
<iGoogle> 那不清楚了。原则你理解了就行嘛。
<Kandu> 這樣譯好嗎？
<Kandu> rothsdad: ^
<rothsdad> Kandu: 不错
<wzlxx> /auto-reply start
<orighost> ubuntu11.04能滚动升级么
<wzlxx> /auto-reply start
<wzlxx> /auto-reply start
<BigOne> leaveboy: 纠结什么？
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: 那么
<pocoyo> MaskRay: emacs 24 怎么下载？ bzr那个我怎么下载不动？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 那个 app-editors/emacs-vcs（bzr） 我也下得很慢
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 还经常不能编译成功
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 超慢死啊。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 都木有 cvs啥的？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 以前是 cvs 啊
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不知是 bzr 性能差还是其他原因
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我觉着以前还快点儿。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 也没有快照之类的。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不过 emacs-for-windows 倒是有。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 嗯
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 呆会试试去。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gistian> ／clear
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<iGoogle> lerosua:
<lerosua> iGoogle: what
<XanaduNWH> 有人升级Gnome3了么
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 一直在用openbox
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: name
<xiaotoy> name
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: name
<iGoogle> lerosua: 看有好玩的没
<XanaduNWH> 研究了一下Gnome3，有点问题
<iGoogle> XanaduNWH: 第一批冲锋的，都阵亡了。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  gdocs for android发布了，但天朝访问不了，你搞搞让android手机能用上它吧，这个好玩
<rothsdad> linux下有没有可以代替迅雷的下载工具，尽量是cli版的 ！！
<iGoogle> lerosua: 有啥用呢。我这还有一个quickoffice。懒得删除
<rothsdad> bt下载没有速度啊 ！～
<lerosua> iGoogle: gdocs 好用啊。我有文档放上面哩
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 你来晚了，曾经有cli的雷
<XanaduNWH> iGoogle: 我升级好之后研究了一天，发现没法用。又花了半天降级回去。。。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 公开文档？
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 汗..
<iGoogle> XanaduNWH: 降级。:-)
<lerosua> iGoogle: 公开文档我都放博客上了，还用那干嘛，当然是不公开的
<rothsdad> 现在为了下载，还得开Virtualbox
<iGoogle> lerosua: 只是你心里以为不公开。
<fujianwzh> 11.4
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 迅雷的原理是什么呢？ee研究研究，弄一个GPL的
<lerosua> iGoogle: 不吹了，一堆代码要code, 什么时候我才能坐到像你这样的位置，每天调戏一下女秘书，上网光吹水，偶尔打一下游戏，四点就下班啊
<iGoogle> rothsdad: ...没那资金。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 无聊啊。没秘书啊。
<pocoyo> lerosua: ee是我们的理想
<palomino|working> ..... , iGoogle
<calebot> lerosua: ee是我们的理想
<iGoogle> 。。我拼命的时候，你们又不知道。
<fujianwzh> 本次11.04将紧接着推出中国版，该版本是和中国用户使用习惯结合推出。访问网站、视频网站、IM软件应用等均采用中国应用，包括网银系统等。
<fujianwzh> 牛B 大了啊
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> wine了ie?
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 有人穿越了而已。你也信。
<palomino|working> ......
<calebot> 穿越++
<fujianwzh> Ubuntu 11.04 要是真能解决了网银问题，这下才真的可以抛弃win了
<ajin> 不要抛弃win啊
<iGoogle> fujianwzh: 那是小问题。游戏才是大问题
<ajin> 需要时拿来利用下
<ajin> 让其自生自灭
<palomino|working> 可以凑合用手机网银 , fujianwzh
<iGoogle> 网银想来lin。易如反掌的事情。
<iGoogle> 它不来而已
<fujianwzh> palomino|working, 所有的银行都有手机网银？ 没有吧
<palomino|working> 只能尽量用有的银行了。。 , fujianwzh
<iGoogle> 破马去兴业吧
<ajin> ubuntu11.04几点钟可以下载啊？
<ajin> 我等了一上午了
<iGoogle> ajin: .
<ajin> iGoogle: 嘛意思？
<iGoogle> 等1个星期后，才不会死。 ajin 何必等现在死。
<fujianwzh> iGoogle, 同关注linux游戏问题，android 的游戏发展很迅猛
<iGoogle> fujianwzh: 是啊
<ajin> iGoogle: 兄台此言怎讲？
<iGoogle> ajin: 改动大的版本。容易死。就这。
<iGoogle> 等一个月后，才稳定
<lainme> ajin: 发布周期短，新的刚发布，问题多吧
<BigOne> 我觉得只要wine能魔兽争霸3，基本就没啥别的了
<fujianwzh> iGoogle, AMD正在招聘linux驱动开发的工程师，
<ajin> 哦哦，没事
<fujianwzh> iGoogle,  这说明后面的情况不错
<iGoogle> BigOne: .. 魔兽2才是经典。3很烂的
<iGoogle> fujianwzh: 精神支持下。前路茫茫。
<fujianwzh> iGoogle, 显卡驱动不跟上，游戏发展就无从谈起了
<iGoogle> 游戏和驱动，关系不大啊。游戏引擎的选择才大
<BigOne> iGoogle: 但是2现在不能在对战平台上用，所以再烂还是有可取之处的。
<iGoogle> 只是 opengl的光渲染，现在落后了。
<iGoogle> BigOne: 2是早没人玩。因为之前网络不发达。
<ofan> 2那个画质...
<iGoogle> 只看画质的，就是游戏门外汉嘛
<Kandu> ofan: 你還在玩 nethack 呢
<ofan> 还不如超级玛丽
<ofan> Kandu: 恩 还在初级探索中
<iGoogle> 古墓以前多好玩，后面画质好了，没可玩性了。
<ofan> Kandu: nethack其实是个文字游戏
<lainme> 画质和可玩性都重要
<BigOne> 说到游戏，现在的游戏越来越丧失游戏的本质了
<calebot> BigOne++
<Kandu> 任天堂的還不錯吧
<calebot> 可玩性才是王道
<tenzu> 可玩性排首位
 * tenzu nod
<BigOne> calebot: 谢谢。
<iGoogle> BigOne: 这是ms挣钱的策略，强制显卡跟着那dx升级
<ofan> 玩过魔兽争霸2, 3代画质和可玩性都远远超过2吧
<BigOne> 看看PS3,XBOX上面有多少按键。在看看经典的红白机～
<iGoogle> ofan: @@
 * calebot 支持魔兽3
<iGoogle> 玩熟悉了2的我，看到3就呕吐了。 lol
<BigOne> iGoogle: 每个人不同吧～
<calebot> sc >>> 魔兽2
<iGoogle> 当然，游戏天性也不同嘛
<BigOne> 玩游戏本来就是为了开心，消遣。现在的游戏，已经成为一门“技术”了
<Kandu> calebot: 同意
<iGoogle> 。。本来就是技术哦。 BigOne
<jyf1987> 玩游戏就是玩
<BigOne> iGoogle: 我说的是玩游戏～
<calebot> 现在的游戏除了吹水把妹就没剩啥了
<iGoogle> 现在的游戏，才都是消遣了。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 啥時候一起 sc?
<calebot> 买来一天就能通关
<iGoogle> calebot: +
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我都不知道还玩不玩得起来了 我喜欢玩fps
<BigOne> calebot: 那么牛？战争机器也行？
<ofan> 好游戏都在ps3,xbox上
<Kandu> jyf1987: sc1
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你要跟我玩sc 等我学会blizard api再说 用脚本跟你打 呵呵
<BigOne> 比较期待 暗黑3
<calebot> sc2 有脚本没?
 * calebot 没玩 sc2
<iGoogle> 无聊的跑下cod。
<ofan> jyf1987: 看过sc2的小狗毁整个基地的视频没?
<Kandu> calebot: 有吧，我見人用修改的 AI 打電腦，微操非常厲害
<BigOne> SC2貌似对机器要求比较高吧
<ofan> 用自己脚本控制的
<Kandu> ofan: 小狗沖坦克群？
<ofan> Kandu: 是啊
<iGoogle> 重技巧的et系列，都没人玩。现在
<jyf1987> ofan: 有 是宣传视频那个吧
<BigOne> 话说，上次无意中发现，魔兽3的影子都是模拟的
<ofan> jyf1987: 不知道是不是宣传视频
<jyf1987> ofan: TASprint那个引擎支持脚本的 而且还是lua 呵呵
<jyf1987> 就是配起来好麻烦
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你那不是玩游戏了
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 是阿 最近半年都没怎么玩 就去wind那玩了盘红警
<zhangkaixuan> 失落迷城 Lost Labyrinth 4.6.0 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/lost-labyrinth-4-6-0/
<zhangkaixuan> Emesene 2.11.4 稳定版发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/emesene-2-11-4/
<zhangkaixuan> KDE 下的 BT 下载工具 KTorrent 4.1.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/ktorrent-4-1-1/
<BigOne> jyf1987: 魔兽3有没有什么比较好的脚本引擎？
<ofan> jyf1987: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU3MTIwMDEy.html
<ofan> jyf1987: 这个视频
<jyf1987> BigOne: 不知道 额
<jyf1987> 其实传奇那个外挂不也支持脚本么呵呵
<jyf1987> 找个网游 写脚本策略来指挥团队有意思
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 osmsg.com 恢复更新了，嘿嘿 前天刚刚病愈。
<ofan> jyf1987: 脚本操作其实就是写AI了
<jyf1987> ofan: 恩
<jyf1987> ofan: sc1那个飞龙演示太帅了 用手根本做不出来
<iGoogle> quake比赛，连额外的bind都不准。那才是游戏比赛。。
<ofan> 星际2微操作极限之100小狗打20矩阵坦克 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU3MTIwMDEy.html
<jyf1987> 我又不追求比赛 我是玩游戏而已
<iGoogle> 那玩妹朵，比玩游戏更好。 jyf1987
<iGoogle> 你纯就是消遣嘛。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 想玩啥就玩啥呗
<jyf1987> 玩游戏本来就是为了消遣么
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 保重啊
<iGoogle> 所以啊。你这年级，不应该玩游戏啊。
<wzlxx> test
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 一位大学教授对学生讲道：“古代‘吕’是接吻的意思，口对口，很形象；”　其中一学生问道：“如果‘吕’是接吻的意思，那么‘品’宇又怎么解释，三个人在一起接吻吗？”　教授正待发怒，又一个同学起来说：“我看‘品’字还好解释，‘器’宇呢？四个人和一只狗在于什么？”　全班笑作一团，教授摔书而去。 http://forum.ubuntu.
<jyf1987> 玩你妹
<jamesfung> 什么时候 11.04 可以下载...想装
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: 怎么样
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: 怎么样
<jyf1987> 不是已经可以下了么
<iGoogle> 下蛋？下
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: test
<xiaotoy> wzlxx: test
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:嘿嘿 不论白天晚上都在坚持锻炼身体
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 床上运动过量有害
<jyf1987> calebot: 这是胡说 我们果壳有辟谣过
<calebot> jyf1987: 前几天才有个兄弟下面都烧了
<wzlxx> xiaotoy: hello
<wzlxx> erc怎么处于离开？
<tianya> 小弟新手,大家都用什么输入法啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 那是例外阿 难道有人吃饭噎死 你就不吃了？
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:烧了。。。。。。。。膜拜啊
<tianya> 什么烧了?
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 河南男子生殖器突然起火女友下体惨被烧伤
<tianya> 搞笑呐
<tianya> 是真的吗?
<iGoogle> 。
<knownbad> 肯定是按摩棒
<jyf1987> calebot: 这种事都传奇了 涉及隐私 可能他谎报呢 比如自己玩点古怪的项目 结果点着了 又不好意思跟别人说真的原因 就胡扯说是自己着火
<calebot> 那兄弟命根子都烧了
<iGoogle> 润滑剂掺假导致？
<Colin-shzsc> calebot: 这种不算新鲜事了，以前有过好多例的
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: @@
<tianya> 好大一个杯具啊
<calebot> jyf1987: 他自己的都烧了
<iGoogle> 这没边了
<calebot> 人体自燃又不是啥新玩意儿
<calebot> 世界各地都有
<jyf1987> 总之这和你过度ooxx有啥联系
<iGoogle> 局部自燃，就不常见啊。 calebot
<iGoogle> 还是定点的
<bao_> 古人都是摩擦生火的
<iGoogle> bao_: 门上挖个洞，你去试试
<gslncxyzmp4> ...
<gslncxyzmp4> 等了11。04很久了
<gslncxyzmp4> 还是没更新
<iGoogle> gslncxyzmp4: 上吧。早停止更新了。现在就是最后版本
<gslncxyzmp4> 我看到的还是beta2的版本
<cccp01> #meizu
<iGoogle> lerosua: 有人勾引你，在发广告。
<fujianwzh> http://web2.qq.com/   这个腾讯，野心大的没边了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 都不知道你说啥...在哪啊
<BigOne> 午饭吃的炒面～～，有点半生的感觉
<rothsdad> 想吃炒面
<rothsdad> 孜然味的
<tenzu> 想吃饭，什么都可以
<iGoogle> lerosua: 上面那 cccp
<BigOne> rothsdad: 没有孜然，有炒面吃就不错了，即使是夹生的。
<calebot> 想吃妹，什么都可以
<iGoogle> tenzu: 配人肉包子
<BigOne> calebot: 吃妹是什么？
<iGoogle> calebot: 闷骚
<BigOne> tenzu: 喝水吧，也能饱的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 胸前的肉包子？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你的哑谜难猜
<iGoogle> tenzu: 马来妹的
<iGoogle> @
<tenzu> BigOne: 在喝茶
<iGoogle> 血脂高的，应该喝茶
<tenzu> lerosua: 能看懂神再说什么就能成大仙
<BigOne> iGoogle: 的确，喝茶能降低血脂，这是事实。
<iGoogle> 破irc客户端，不会上翻的
<sharpshooter> 马刺竟然起死回生了
<iGoogle> 喝茶，睡觉不着。
<BigOne> iGoogle: 我喝完浓茶照样睡得很香
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你喝咖啡吧
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你是不是肥胖了？喝茶。。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 我现在都喝茶 也没降低血脂
<iGoogle> BigOne:  肥胖不。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我这儿水总有怪味，拿茶叶遮一下
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你能有啥血脂啊。@@
<calebot> tenzu: 过滤吧
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我是胖子 怎么没血脂
<iGoogle> tenzu: 。。
<lambdaq> 有没有对lua熟悉的？{}里用 ; 和 , 是不是一样的啊？
<BigOne> iGoogle: 只要屏蔽茶的提神作用就可以了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 俄。是有些
<ofan> lambdaq: jyf1987 熟悉
<lambdaq> jyf1987, {}里用 ; 和 , 是不是一样的啊？
<lambdaq> ofan, thanks
<iGoogle> 我的血脂都4.xx了。领先全球水平n倍。
<jyf1987> lambdaq: 自己试试不就知道了 这种破问题还来问
<iGoogle> BigOne: 咋屏蔽？
<BigOne> iGoogle: 传说中的精神屏蔽
<lambdaq> jyf1987, 打扰了，sorry
<iGoogle> BigOne: 自我压抑？
<BigOne> iGoogle: 不过还有个方法降低血脂，就是步行。我每天要快速步行4公里左右。
<ofan> jyf1987: 太打击新人了...
<BigOne> iGoogle: 不是压抑，是根本感觉不到的屏蔽就像防火墙
<iGoogle> BigOne:  nnnd 你真是高了。这都知道。
<tenzu> calebot: 烧出来的热水也有味道
<jyf1987> ofan: 自己手头有个shell 测试下就是了 我也经常忘记一些东西 自己试试不就行了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你不是在新xx?
<lambdaq> jyf1987, 我肯定试过了。虽然试了表面上一样不代表内部就一样啊， 说不定哪天就出bug了。
<jyf1987> lambdaq: 那就是一样呗  ; 在lua里又不是特殊的符号
<iGoogle> 难道疼猪在山西？
<BigOne> iGoogle: 其实走4公里一般性不会花很多时间的，50分钟左右就搞定了。坚持一个月，高血脂肯定有下降。
<jyf1987> 在北京每天坚持走4公里 若干年后 你就得肺癌了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 在阿
<BigOne> jyf1987: 不会的～带着防毒面具就行
<jyf1987> BigOne: 猪嘴巴面具？
<BigOne> jyf1987: yep
<BigOne> jyf1987: 其实生化服也是可以考虑的
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • 跪求用PYTHON编写的类画笔软件源代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327858&p=2293307#p2293307 最近想做一个和windows自带的画笔工具类似的小软件玩，鼓捣一通不是很会……有没有高手曾经做过类似的东西或者有见过类似的源码，发给我见识一下，小弟我感激不尽啊！！sunnypoppy@qq.com拜谢拜谢！ 统计信息: 发表 ...
<BigOne> jyf1987: 就是那种整个人包裹在里面的那种。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 买不到阿
<jyf1987> pygame可以做这个东西吧
<Cherrot>  Is somebody knows why my QEMU looks like this? I have tried many languages...
<Cherrot> http://imagebin.org/150553
<calebot> 记得源里就有 py 写的绘图软件
<Cherrot> 呀……发错频道了………
<BigOne> jyf1987: 买不到的话，戴口罩也可以的。不过，貌似很多人戴口罩的方法有问题。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 那应该怎么带
<BigOne> jyf1987: 口罩带好之后，鼻子和嘴都是包在口罩里的
<calebot> Cherrot: 这里也常讨论 qemu 的
<jyf1987> 我用vkm
<jyf1987> kvm
<calebot> Cherrot: meego 的设置烂了?
<jyf1987> 但是没跑过meego阿
<BigOne> jyf1987: 如果你戴眼镜的话，眼镜在冬天不会起雾
<jyf1987> BigOne: 以前带 现在不带了
<Cherrot> calebot: 我试过英语 中文，字体显示总是那个死样子
<calebot> jyf1987: 戴个 n95 / n99 口罩就行了
<BigOne> jyf1987: 然后，脸和口罩的缝隙是没有空气流动，空气都是通过口罩过滤的
<Cherrot> calebot: MyZone 的页面有时候等几分钟会显示正常，应用程序的页面一直显示正常
<calebot> jyf1987: 不过若干年后, 你的嘴边会比其它它地方白
<jyf1987> BigOne: 那还是买猪嘴巴吧
<jyf1987> calebot: 我已经够白了
<BigOne> jyf1987: 另外，如果你去医院观察一下，会发现医生和护士系口罩的方式和我们有些不同。
<BigOne> jyf1987: 是口罩，只是你要戴得规范才有效果。
<calebot> 医院用的和一般的不大一样
<BigOne> calebot: 其实是差不多的，自己买的还可能比较好。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 没观察过 那胸罩呢？戴法和口罩有区别么
<calebot> 医院有几种不同的, 相同的是用后即丢
<wzlxx> 原来irc的away和其他IM的不一样啊…
<calebot> 一般人用的多是可水洗, 不会用完就丢
<BigOne> jyf1987: 系口罩的方式是，把下端的两根绳子大个结，挂在脖子上，注意不要留太多的空间。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 太麻烦了 要是有那种直接套头上 自动矫正的就好了
<BigOne> calebot: 那个是一次性的，以前那些白色纱布的还要高温消毒使用的。
<calebot> 现在不用白纱布的了吧
<BigOne> jyf1987: 然后上面的两头，分别绕过耳朵，最后在下巴这里系紧
<Cherrot> calebot: 我同学也是Ubuntu10.10，全都是相同的问题……
<jyf1987> 吃饭先
<calebot> BigOne: 那只是其中一种
<BigOne> jyf1987: 最后，如果戴得不够紧密，就自己调整一下两个结的松紧就好了
<jyf1987> *Xu Weilin* is an IPv6 expert in China who helped write an open source IPv6 NAT project and has already come up with some great IPv6 Nmap OS detection ideas.  He is pursuing a BSc in Computer Science at Beijing University of Posts and Telecommunications.
<calebot> Cherrot: 应该是 meego image 的问题
<jyf1987> 这个人是谁？
<calebot> Cherrot: 跟 qemu 无关
<BigOne> calebot: 这个我觉得是比较简单和有效的戴法。
<Cherrot> calebot: 我装的Meego源里的netbook版...有办法修复吗
<calebot> Xu Weilin Beijing University of Posts & Telecommunications
 * wzlxx .oO{  }
<calebot> Cherrot: 到 meego channel 问, 跟 qemu 无关
<iGoogle> BigOne: 你不会是当官的吧。这么注意身体。50分钟，蛮闲的。
<Cherrot> calebot: 好的 我发邮件列表问下吧 谢谢！
<BigOne> iGoogle: 当啥官？普通老百姓罢了
 * Cherrot 想知道为啥Brasero刻录DVD速度只有1x 多一点？
<BigOne> iGoogle: 只是工作环境需要，必须做好自我保护罢了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马..
<BigOne> iGoogle: 刚来那会儿，没几个月，一不留神，中招了～急性肺炎，差点没住院～
<larry1> 有人研究过wine qq的时候都什么原因会引起崩溃啊.
<BigOne> larry1: 我记得，QQ会有一个键盘监控驱动，一般都是那个引起的。
<BigOne> larry1: 就是截获你所有键盘输入的一个“驱动”程序。
<BigOne> larry1: 即使你不运行QQ，他也会在系统启动的时候自动监管。
<XanaduNWH> BigOne: 这个监控驱动会记录我在别的窗口输入的密码么。。。
<larry1> BigOne: 把这个删除就可以了么?
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 会，因为他在系统启动的时候就被运行的。
<XanaduNWH> BigOne: 卧靠，这个垃圾
<BigOne> larry1: 不行，因为QQ如果发现这个没启动就会报告有木马，密码安全之类的问题。
<BigOne> larry1: 然后就处于“安全”原因，将密码输入框无效化。
<larry1> BigOne: 那这样的话就没有办法避免崩溃了啊
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 我之前没发现这个问题，后来由于某次这个外包给韩国的驱动程序有一个bug。会出现崩溃，造成系统崩溃。
<iGoogle> BigOne: lol
<larry1> BigOne: 我还遇到一个问题,就是wine qq的国际版时虽然不会崩溃,但是过一段时间就僵死在那里没, 没有任何反应,只能 opkill QQ
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 即使你不运行QQ，也会出现你在某个随机时间按下键盘的时候造成整个系统崩溃。但是，重装系统后不安全装当时版本的QQ就不存在问题，安装后就又出现了。
<BigOne> larry1: 这个我没试过，所以不知道。
<larry1> BigOne: 哦, 谢谢
<XanaduNWH> BigOne: 难道当年珊蝴虫是发现了一些秘密才被取缔的？
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 不可揣测。
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 不过就中国人这些智商，你和他们说这些他们也不懂。就如同有那么多人用着360“安全”卫士一样。
<XanaduNWH> 看来以后要专门给QQ一个单独的虚拟机了。。。
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 问题是，你的聊天内容都有记录而且会被监控。老大哥在看着你～
 * MaskRay 幸好不用 qq
<MaskRay> BigOne: 这个太恐怖了
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 所以，目前最好的解决方案是通过面对面的方式，和你的好友交换公钥
<MaskRay> BigOne: 而且它还是网络应用程序，向服务器发些什么信息都是正常的，由于版权不能随便破解封包？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你咋办呢?你不是要m$开发么....
<BigOne> XanaduNWH: 之后，每次发起聊天的时候，用公钥对你聊天的对方进行用户认证，防止中间人攻击。
<MaskRay> BigOne: 而且它还是网络应用程序，向服务器发些什么信息都是““正常”的，你没法说他监控了你什么，而且由于版权不能随便破解封包？
<cfy> happyaron: lemonhall: 结果没有直接关机.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个要 c#，不高兴做……随便混混吧
<cfy> MaskRay: excellent!!!
<BigOne> MaskRay: 但是你可以把你的聊天内容加密后，再用BASE64编码发出去。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 呵呵 用自己的charsets做base64
<BigOne> MaskRay: 既然他是“合法”的，那你发“乱码”他们也不能对你怎么样啊
<MaskRay> BigOne: 嗯
<MaskRay> BigOne: 但是你说的那个“驱动”不是特别危险
<XanaduNWH> ~~~
<roylez> cfy: 这货是姚明吗？ http://i.imgur.com/ms4av.png
<BigOne> MaskRay: 那在于你承受的底线是什么？
<cfy> roylez: ....
<roylez> cfy: 是吗？
<cfy> BigOne: freebsder的底线是啥?
<MaskRay> BigOne: 任何普通的流氓软件都超出我承受的底线
<cfy> roylez: 我觉得是....
<BigOne> MaskRay: 而且，现在你有没有发现QQ的资源占用似乎远远超过他功能所应该占用的资源。
<roylez> cfy: 我靠...
<BigOne> MaskRay: 你能保证，QQ不会定时截图你的桌面么？
<BigOne> cfy: 官网不被屏蔽
<MaskRay> BigOne: 听说 qq 扫描硬盘的。不过我从来没有用过它的客户端
<BigOne> MaskRay: 扫描硬盘这件事，我对报道的分析是，他们称QQ有访问文件系统的情况。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 但是，你要知道，你收图片，发文件，存聊天记录，都会访问磁盘的。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 所以这件事，是不是真的还无从考证。
<cfy> BigOne: MaskRay: 貌似是说访问了不该访问的地方.
<MaskRay> BigOne: 有办法 hook windows 的 api，让它把调用过的打开文件的函数都记录下来吗？
<cfy> 好像一个做下载的.在访问.*文件
<BigOne> MaskRay: 有办法。但是，你也不能肯定QQ不会绕过API啊。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 比如，360修改注册表是直接访问注册表的磁盘存储，而不是系统API一样。
<BigOne> 其实这些还都好办，再看看现在路上的监控
<MaskRay> BigOne: 那就拿它没办法了？
<BigOne> 现在，名副其实的是：老大哥在看着你。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 唯一的办法是不用QQ和360这类国产软件
<BigOne> MaskRay: 尽量不要从国内镜像下载软件。
<cfy> ghc6有388MB....sbcl 51.7MB
<BigOne> cfy: sbcl～～让人浮想联翩的名字啊～，难道～SB？
<cfy> BigOne: Steel Bank Common Lisp
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 楼主：是被人叫大叔惨还是叫弟弟惨？　@暴强回复：大叔你弟弟出来了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> test
<BigOne> cfy: 我知道啊～～，从一般角度看，SBCL确实是common lisp速度中比较快的。但是，资源占用也不小。
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 一对程序员恋人面对面坐着，你猜他们在做什么？——面向对象编程。（via:@NNFish） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cfy> BigOne: 嗯
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 一个一丝不苟的男人的性感程度，不亚于一个一丝不挂的女人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> : 活了二十多年，没能为祖国、为人民做点什么，每思及此，伤心欲绝。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<BigOne> cfy: 而且，与scheme比较，common lisp负担太重了。
<cfy> BigOne: scheme有啥.....
<cfy> BigOne: scheme怎么错误处理的?
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> : 秋色虽然转瞬即逝,却是那么的迷人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ajin> natty怎么还没发布啊
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pocoyo> : 中國就有這麼一群奇怪的人, 本身是最底階層, 利益每天都在被損害,卻具有統制階級的意識，在動物世界裏找這麼弱智的東西都幾乎不可能。--林語堂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<BigOne> cfy: 没研究过错误处理，只是做了一些简单的比较。
<zhenbeiju55> aj
<cfy> BigOne: 嗯.对哪些比较了?
<zhenbeiju55> ajin, 是说11.04吗
<ajin> zhenbeiju55: yes
<cfy> BigOne: scheme太小定义了.我觉得现实中,很难用.....
<zhenbeiju55> ajin, 好像是因为时差
<zhenbeiju55> 那边刚凌晨~~
<BigOne> cfy: 你可以分别用common lisp和scheme写一个newton法求开根的函数。
<cfy> BigOne: ?
<BigOne> 然后，循环测试。你会发现scheme速度比较快。
<zhenbeiju55> test
<cfy> BigOne: 给代码.
<ajin> #ubuntu-release-party那帮人也在等
<ajin> 集体意淫
<ajin> 呵呵
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍤ 
<BigOne> cfy: 或者是求Fibonacci数列也可以，这个是考验两个语言的整数运算能力。
<ajin> zhenbeiju55: 可是英国那边现在也是早上了啊
<cfy> BigOne: 嗯.什么时候比较一下.不过没太大意义....
<cfy> BigOne: 两个实现啊.
<cfy> 用cl的还是cl
<cfy> scheme东西太少...难道我要自己把cl的东西再实现一遍?!
<BigOne> (define (fibo a b c) (if (<= c 0) a) (fibo b (+ a b) (- c 1))))
<cfy> BigOne: scheme连sort都没有搞啥?!
 * pocoyo 真想 fu*k zhenbeiju55 
<BigOne> cfy: 你可以自己搞，又不难。有map函数
<BigOne> cfy: 而且，我记得scheme是有 sort的
<zhenbeiju55> pocoyo, 你的自动机器人真好玩
<cfy> BigOne: 没有.
<cfy> BigOne: 语言定义没有.
<BigOne> cfy: 哦，那就不清楚了。不过，我觉得scheme比较好玩。
<cfy> BigOne: 等你搞完了....就成cl了.
<ofan> pocoyo: 围观..
 * cfy 恭喜您用scheme实现了一次cl.....
<zhenbeiju55> ajin, 额 早上~~   那就不知道了
<roylez> iGoogle: 你会c不？
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: ...
<pocoyo> ofan: 有啥关的?
<BigOne> cfy: 但是，scheme的结果可能更接近图灵机ba
<cfy> roylez: ee啥不会.
<cfy> BigOne: 哦.
<roylez> cfy: 你会不？
<ofan> pocoyo: "pocoyo 真想 fu*k zhenbeiju55"
<cfy> roylez: 会语法.
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。
<BigOne> cfy: 传说中的指令数据空间相同和不同～
<cfy> 没开发过.
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> cfy: 哦，会语法阿。给我解释下这段代码  http://i.imgur.com/K0ATV.png
<pocoyo> ofan: 想想而已
<cfy> BigOne: 哦.不懂这些.
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<ofan> pocoyo: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你也看看
<zhenbeiju55> 这个不可以想
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/K0ATV.png
<cfy> roylez: 主席.宏展开啊.
<BigOne> cfy: 你在common lisp中定义变量是用 setq 函数是 defun。但是在scheme是define。
<ofan> ...
<cfy> roylez: 全部展开试试,有没有代码?不要图片的.
<MeaCulpa> 无聊的宏
<roylez> cfy: 没有
<ofan> 难道是Justin Bieber的歌...
<Cherrot> calebot: 找到QEMU字体显示正常的办法了(#meego 频道里说的)：删除runtime重新create一下就行了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: c就应该这样写阿
<cfy> roylez: 那要自己打了.我记得是可以展开宏的.这样就可以看清楚了.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 多欢乐阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 人家是这样写代码的.  http://i.imgur.com/K0ATV.png
<ofan> 更像神曲...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 码农和农场主的区别就是，农民关心怎么种地，农场主只关心庄稼口味和收成
 * cfy 洗衣服
<MeaCulpa> 这东西编译出来又不会有啥好处
<BigOne> cfy: 这个貌似写起来没什么难的，关键是看起来。用GCC宏展开一下就可以了
<MaskRay> cfy: 优雅
<MeaCulpa> 优雅...
<zhenbeiju55> cfy 洗衣服   这个怎么打出来的
<cfy> zhenbeiju55: /me 洗衣服
<MeaCulpa> 鼻子脸都分不清的女人，优雅不...
<MaskRay> australian informatics in olympiad?
<cfy> BigOne: 嗯.
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
 * zhenbeiju55   打电话
<zhenbeiju55> thanks
<BigOne> cfy: 话说你写完一个程序，然后把里面的特殊符号全用宏定义一下。之后，就把那些符号用宏替代。然后根据自己喜欢，随便的换行或者不换行。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 朦胧美.....
<blueghost> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/detail_2011_04/28/6035905_0.shtml
<cfy> BigOne: 对啊.所以我喜欢cl
<BigOne> cfy: 于是乎，一个让人看似“诡异”的C混淆代码就诞生了
<afi> linux
<afi> linux 字体 怎么修改阿？
<BigOne> cfy: 但是这样也损失了一些语言上的特性。
<zhenbeiju55> test
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 史上最贵的油画 http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/gynz6/til_what_painting_holds_the_world_record_for_the/
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍤ 
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/blcn8.png
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://pastebin.com/VVG5pzTB
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你vim编了py支持没...看看这个
<Cherrot> 我在本地系统下了两个MeeGo的.rpm包，怎样在MeeGo QEMU里打开啊？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有。懒得看
<blueghost> http://news.ifeng.com/society/2/detail_2011_04/28/6027116_0.shtml
<cfy> roylez: 是说要黑掉那个网站?
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 怎么看
<BigOne> cfy: 比如你sbcl就无法实现 (define (op) +) ((op) 1 2 3 4) 这样的语句。
<cfy> BigOne: (defmacro  op (&body body ) `(+ ,@body))
<cfy> BigOne: 可以用macro实现类似的.
<cfy> BigOne: 先不和你说.等我学好.....
<cfy> BigOne: 你干吗要(op) ?
 * microcai telnet 到开发板上咯，兴奋
<palomino|working> ......
 * palomino|working momo microcai 
<blueghost> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/detail_2011_04/27/6023869_0.shtml
<blueghost> 看来 我要 时刻准备逃难了
 * microcai 交叉编译过去的 helloworld 在arm板子上成功运行！
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 看开头的用法，:pyf 文件名
<blueghost> 在广东湛江东海岛东山镇调山村以及邻村12公里长的海滩上，持续出现大量沙虫，湛江市地震监测专家就此现象表示，这与地震预兆无关，市民无需担忧。
<blueghost> 专家越说无需担忧， 更加要 担忧
<MeaCulpa> 沙虫，厦门yummy的小吃啊
<Fivesheep> 沙虫, 泥虫.. 都很好吃
<cfy> 虫子?!
<Fivesheep> 煲粥一流
<palomino|working> .......
<Fivesheep> penis worm
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 原来要先输入些东西，刚才空着，发现没反应
<palomino|working> jj虫? , Fivesheep
<palomino|working> 沙虫又叫沙肠虫，学名方格星虫，它的形状很像一根肠子，呈长筒形。沙虫虽然没有海参、鱼翅、鲍鱼的名贵，但味道鲜美脆嫩，为海参、鱼翅所不及
<ubw_> Fivesheep: 仲真系没食过
<palomino|working> 1985年中国海岸调查结果表明，广西是光裸方格星虫（俗称沙虫）的主要产地，北海又是广西的主要产地
<palomino|working> 飞马的地盘?
<MeaCulpa> 厦门那边叫啥来着，海笋冻？
<Fivesheep> palomino|working, 我老家那也很多
<palomino|working> 看着有点儿恶心阿.. , Fivesheep
<cfy>  BigOne: http://www.quicklisp.org/beta/screencast.gif
<cfy> MaskRay: 看lisp http://www.quicklisp.org/beta/screencast.gif
<Fivesheep> palomino|working, 十分美味的
<Fivesheep> 很鲜美
<palomino|working> 心理关过不去阿- - , Fivesheep
<Fivesheep> 有什么心理..
<Fivesheep> 牛鞭你都能吃了
<roylez> cfy: 帮那个网站订阅黄色mailing list
<MaskRay> cfy: sbcl 用法的演示？一直觉得 sbcl 是我见过的其他编译器（各类语言的）最怪异的
<cfy> roylez: ....
<palomino|working> 我没吃过阿 , Fivesheep
<palomino|working> 我才不吃鞭呢。。。 , Fivesheep
<cfy> MaskRay: 是quicklisp的演示,lisp的包管理的.
<palomino|working> 还有各种器官我都不吃 , Fivesheep
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么怪异了?
<palomino|working> 血也不吃 , Fivesheep
<palomino|working> 额。。血块儿 , Fivesheep
<Fivesheep> 肉也一样...
<palomino|working> 比如血豆腐 , Fivesheep
<Fivesheep> 福尔马林..
<palomino|working> 肉里的血看不见也就完了 , Fivesheep
<MaskRay> cfy: 要执行 cl 代码才能安装，我又不会 cl……
<palomino|working> 要是煮出血沫来我得给弄走才行。。 , Fivesheep
<palomino|working> 鸡腿鸡翅里的血管也得挑出来。。 , Fivesheep
<cfy> MaskRay: ....不用吧直接安装sbcl不行么....
<Fivesheep> ...
<Fivesheep> 要求这么高?
<Fivesheep> 哥可不挑食
<cfy> BigOne: scheme的一些实现编译版本挺小
<cfy> MaskRay: 看人家的网速2m/s...
<palomino|working> :-/ , Fivesheep
<BigOne> cfy: 其实，scheme和 common lisp差不多的。scheme我个人比较喜欢
<cfy> BigOne: 我喜欢cl,定义大.
<MaskRay> cfy: 我一开始还以为这人是不是用 expect 录的
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么打字这么流畅
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么录的?
<cfy> MaskRay: expect也能录啊.
<cfy> BigOne: 发现原来这里用lisp真的挺多
<microcai> MaskRay: 我要给 ARM 开发板装个 Gentoo 了
<cfy> microcai: openwrt.....
<microcai> cfy:  ... 一边去。 我用 Gentoo 。
<MaskRay> cfy: expect 有个 send -h 可以模拟人打字
<cfy> MaskRay: o
<BigOne> cfy: 哦。其实，只是玩而已。追求执行效率的话，在C面前，都是浮云。
<microcai> cfy: 现在还没研究出来怎么安装内核
<cfy> BigOne: 还好.
<MaskRay> cfy: 相邻两个字符间有间隔，单词间有间隔，间隔满足 Weibull distribution
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂......
 * BigOne 自己设计电路，自己安装调试，自己写程序的飘过～
<cfy> BigOne: 这不跟我一个专业么...
<MeaCulpa> 有一个列, L = ['你妈', '你爸', '生产', '孩子', '狗']； 我现在要把他们每个前面加上一个-c, 变成['-c', '你妈', '-c', '你爸'.....] 一般怎么做比较优雅？lisp?
<BigOne> cfy: 你什么专业？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: loop估计可以
<cfy> BigOne: 电子信息工程
<MeaCulpa> 效率和变成语言有关系么...
<MeaCulpa> s/变成/编程
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我试试,还没学好loop
<ofan> asm笑而不语
<BigOne> cfy: 我是学计算机的，那个只是业余爱好。
<ofan> zip一下.,..
<microcai> BigOne: 请教一个问题
<MaskRay> haskell:      ("-C" :) . intersperse "-C"
<BigOne> microcai: 你问吧，我看看我能不能回答。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 恩不错，没啥副作用
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> 真他妈小
<microcai> BigOne: 有了个开发版，内核比较老， 2.6.30 的。我想装个  2.6.38 的内核。编译出来了怎么安装/
<microcai> BigOne: 有了个开发版，内核比较老， 2.6.30 的。我想装个  2.6.38 的内核。编译出来了怎么安装?
<BigOne> microcai: 没用过开发板～抱歉。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: (loop for i in '("a" "b" "c") collect "-c" collect  i)
<BigOne> microcai: 你看我说自己安装，就应该知道，我不太可能用ARM了。那些脚那么密，我怎么弄上去呢？
<cfy> (loop for i in '("a" "b" "c") collect "-c" collect  i)  ->   ("-c" "a" "-c" "b" "-c" "c")
<MaskRay> haskell: ("-C" :) . return =<< ["a", "b"]
<microcai> BigOne:  已经有一个系统了啊，升级一下而已
<MaskRay> 更优雅的
<BigOne> microcai: 哦，不了解～
<microcai> BigOne: ... ...
<MaskRay> 只出现一次 "-C"
<BigOne> microcai: 我不是说了，那些是我的业余爱好罢了。 至于ARM，真没钱玩。
<zhenbeiju55> ~~! 11.04出来了吗
<BigOne> C语言 f(m(),n()); 这样的调用，是n先运行还是m？
<MaskRay> 取决于编译器
<ofan> BigOne: undefined
<blueghost> BigOne:) 取决于 是否 阿拉伯人
<BigOne> 唉～～，的确是这样的。但是 i++和++i却有定义
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/147822dc/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A40C280C0A2312330Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<ofan> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/28/0231233&from=rss
<BigOne> ofan: 其实，中国真正需要安全的网站是全国性的局域网。
<BigOne> ofan: 传说中的，物理隔断。
<gslncxyzmp4> ...
<happyaron> BigOne: 赞
<ofan> BigOne: 物理隔绝不可能的
<ofan> BigOne: 还有无线电
<blueghost> BigOne:) 中国真正需要的是 取缔 internet
<BigOne> ofan: 有什么不可能的～，至少internet的物理隔断我就见过。
<ofan> BigOne: 只断了有线
<BigOne> ofan: 为了实现物理隔断，他们可以放弃无线。
<ofan> BigOne: 自己搞..
<jyf1987> BigOne: 你在新疆？
<BigOne> ofan: 这篇文章很片面～，不过网络安全确实是比较薄弱的。
<BigOne> jyf1987: 上海的医保账户结算用的网络上全隔离的。
<ofan> BigOne: 不只是薄弱吧
<blueghost> BigOne:) 应该隔离政府和人民
<BigOne> jyf1987: 也就是说，每家医院内部网络到医保中心都是隔离的
<BigOne> 100%的物理隔离，医院和中心走的是专用线路。而且采用的是隧道加密技术。
<blueghost> 政府是瘟疫， 应该隔离
<rothsdad> CN needs hackers
<pocoyo> MaskRay: Package pgg-def is obsolete!Package pgg is obsolete!Package pgg-parse is obsolete! 为啥会出现这个
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不会 pgp/gpg。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: xp下用的 emacs24 结果载入 .ercrc.el的时候出现这个... 不知道是哪个包用这里面的东西了  这怎么查?
<jyf1987> BigOne: 专用线路也是可以进去的嘛  有网关还是可以进去
<BigOne> blueghost: 额，不过政府内网，貌似并不那么严格吧，据我的观察。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我用的是去年的 emacs 24 for windows..
<BigOne> jyf1987: 你不明白么？是全物理隔离，和我们用的internet是完全两套物理设备。
<blueghost> BigOne:) 我是说隔离 政府， 和网络五关。 政府在中国就是一病
<blueghost> BigOne:) 我是说隔离 政府， 和网络五关。 中国的政府在中国就是一病
<blueghost> BigOne:) 我是说隔离 政府， 和网络五关。 中国的政府在中国就是一病毒
<BigOne> blueghost: 这边的聊天记录会被明文存储，请你在发表这种言论的时候不要涉及我的ID。
<blueghost> 癌细胞， 或者应该切除
<blueghost> 好吧
<jyf1987> BigOne: 是么
<blueghost> 中国应该化疗了
<jyf1987> blueghost: 还是埋了吧
<blueghost> 肿瘤越来越大
<blueghost> 蔓延到教育，医疗
<Fivesheep> 涉及你的id 也无所谓, 如果这都抓了, 说明已经是黎明前的黑暗. 好日子将到..
<BigOne> jyf1987: 是的～，而且医院到中心之间的数据采用的是隧道加密技术，并非明文传输。密钥也是硬件的密钥。
<blueghost> 这癌细胞，已经 让越来越多的好细胞变质。 越来越多的 大学生要挤进这个肿瘤
<blueghost> 让一切变得死气沉沉。
<Dell> 这里也成了讨论政治的地方了？
<Barden> 都闲的蛋疼
<jyf1987> BigOne: 我们用社会工程学直接潜入医院好了
<blueghost> Dell:) 这里还没封啊
<calebot> BigOne: 加个无线网络就不是隔离的了
 * calebot 不相信有哪个大规模医网是全隔离的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 被独角兽干死了 。。。
<calebot> 这年头 ATM 都没有全隔离了
<iGoogle> 丫丫的，又来一个lisp的啊。
<blueghost> Dell:) 对不起 我又对 id 说了
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 哥无所谓.. 哥不怕.. 哈哈
<blueghost> ：）
<BigOne> calebot: ATM是针对信用卡交易的，隔离不了也正常，但是这个要隔离有什么难的。而且，目前无线还未正式使用。
<blueghost> 中国政府就是中国一大毒瘤。 这个比喻 合适吗
<Dell> blueghost, 我也不怕
<blueghost> Dell:)
<Dell> 我原来是想来这里看看11.04什么 时候发布的
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 差不多.. 癌细胞在人体上也是抽干了大部分给养
<calebot> 有搞 vpn 都算不错了
<blueghost> 发布了吧
<Barden> 安心工作吧，三代以内，不会有任何改变，各位省省吧，有这牢骚的功夫....怨天尤人...
<Fivesheep> 然很还不断把好的细胞转成坏的
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 而且，让好细胞 转变
<blueghost> 对
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 而且伸展各个领域
<calebot> BigOne: 实体隔离表示线路要分开施工啊
<calebot> BigOne: 哪来那么多钱
<Fivesheep> 三代? 我怀疑. 貌似强大的独裁者, 说不好明天就因为个小事件倒下了
<Barden> 不可能
<blueghost> calebot:) 政府怕没钱???
<Barden> 三代以内，不会改变
<calebot> blueghost: 医保又不全是 zf 的
<Fivesheep> 各位还是做好思想上的准备, 别让第二个毒瘤占据换代之后的成果
<calebot> blueghost: 这种看不到政绩的地方谁会花钱?
<blueghost> calebot:) 不知道真实情况， 但我想zf收归所有，就看有没意愿
<BigOne> calebot: 医保其实是政府部门。
<calebot> 有好处才会干的, 这种没好处的事谁干?
 * Barden 走了，这房间成五毛集中营了
<blueghost> calebot:) 看不到政绩，可以 来钱啊。 貌似有个什么医保案的
<Fivesheep> 五毛? 凭良心说话也五毛了
<blueghost> Barden:) 怎么我们变无毛了
<Fivesheep> sb
<calebot> blueghost: 拿了钱走一般线路不就得了?
<blueghost> calebot:) 哦
<calebot> blueghost: 干麻还要另牵一条线?
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 他大概要请救兵来了..
<calebot> 军方还比较有可能用实体隔离
<calebot> 医院隔离有啥用?
<blueghost> calebot:) 好吧。 你说的对。 只是说 不是因为没钱。 而是造了没用
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 来了
<calebot> 铺路都要偷工减料了, 何况是网络线
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 来了个 带一毛的
<Fivesheep> lol
<blueghost> calebot:) 或者因为可以 通过偷工减料， 截留 一大笔 投资， 就会去做呢。 象高铁
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡驱动问题！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327880&p=2293615#p2293615 我的本是dell inspiron 1370的型号，我的无线网卡型号是 1397 WLAN 的~~请问谁哪儿有ubuntu10.10的驱动啊？？？谁个连接也行啊！！！谢谢各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsny821 — 2011-04-28 14:10
<calebot> blueghost: 走一般线, 然后告诉领导是走专线就好啦
<calebot> 高铁好歹要生个能动的东西出来, 网络线完全不用
<calebot> 高铁都降速了
<blueghost> calebot:) 那也行。一分钱 都不花，全部截留了
<BigOne> calebot: 靠，砸钱的地方多了去了。你以为砸钱都要是能有政绩的地方么？太肤浅了
<blueghost> BigOne:) 别这么说， 要通过教育， 帮扶，会商的方式
<calebot> 不能升官发财的事, 哪个正常的官会干?
<calebot> 别跟我说雷锋叔叔啊
<blueghost> calebot:) 会干的是笨蛋
<iGoogle> 又愤青会议啊。
<blueghost> 欢迎加入
<calebot> 雷锋好歹还要写日记啊
<iGoogle> 说些没用的，不干
<fennng> iGoogle: 欢迎粪黄加入
<BigOne> calebot: 传说中，一台仅仅只是拷贝些数据的机器。用的是至强4核心，双路的CPU。
<blueghost> 现在的官也写日记
<blueghost> 性日记
<iGoogle> 果然你的nick符合 lol fennng
<BigOne> calebot: 你觉得，他们会在乎那些建专线的钱么？
<fennng> BigOne: 有钱人不会考虑这些的...
<iGoogle> 还是 ng的。 :D
<calebot> BigOne: 你相信里面真是4核心双路CPU?
<calebot> BigOne: 除非那台是领导用来玩wow的
<iGoogle> 会玩的，是好领导。
<BigOne> calebot: ～～算了，你不信我还能说什么呢？
<blueghost> 在中国， 还能说什么呢
<calebot> BigOne: 没看过假独显?
<calebot> 发票和货物不同是常识好呗
<blueghost> 还有假硬盘，俩螺丝加一u盘
<calebot> UPS 里只有砖头和报纸的海了去
<blueghost> 呵呵
<BigOne> calebot: 这个至少在上海没见过～
<iGoogle> 。。愤青的特点，就是以偏概全。。这没边了
<calebot> U盘都有 2TB 了
<calebot> 假U盘都标示 2TB 了
<zhangkaixuan> 游戏图标 Faenza Style http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/faenza-style/
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 这是从细节看全貌， 老师没教吗
<iGoogle> 你家的老师，这样教的。。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 从小就这样被教育着
<calebot> iGoogle: 冰山一角
<calebot> iGoogle: 活在中国还妄想市面上的都是真的?
<blueghost> 活在中国 还 妄想 食物是安全的？
<iGoogle> 全民逐利，假货多，没办法。
<zhangkaixuan> AMD 发布 Catalyst 11.4 显卡驱动 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/catalyst-11-4/
<iGoogle> 只是那ups那，没碰过。
<blueghost> 活在中国还妄想 相信 华南虎？
<Fivesheep> 一个没有法治, 不允许法治, 法律不能当挡箭牌的国家.. 不是这样, 还能如何..
<blueghost> 在中国还幻想 政府的表态是真的？
<blueghost> 在中国还相信中国政府的信信蛋蛋？
<iGoogle> ups。联想到zf。本来就没这样联想的。哪个zf你相信？
<blueghost> 哪个政府都不相信。 但政府规定你要相信
<iGoogle> 是啊。哪个zf想让你不相信？
<blueghost> 不信 就是 精神病
<blueghost> 质疑政府就要进精神病院
<iGoogle> 你的逻辑，就发牢骚算了嘛。
<calebot> zf 说上访的 99.9% 都是精神病
<iGoogle> gjf都黑。这是事实。只是别老扯，没意义的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 就是发牢骚， 还能怎么样
<calebot> 屁民是强奸, 党员是强行买春
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<iGoogle> 以为你准备参选了。 lol
<calebot> 屁民是恶意杀人, 党员是自卫反击
<blueghost> 发下牢骚也不行啊
<iGoogle> 有口才的，就去
<calebot> 屁民是通奸, 党员是和女同志通宵工作
<roylez> iGoogle: 放个雷看看
<iGoogle> 我支持你来中国参选主席。 roylez
<iGoogle> 察。
<iGoogle> 中国巨变
<blueghost> calebot:) 党员是是普及女同志的生理知识
<blueghost> http://china.rednet.cn/c/2011/04/28/2244992.htm
<blueghost> 菜价贱，而购买的却贵。 是什么问题
<jingqq5210> help
<jingqq5210> help
<jingqq5210> help
<jingqq5210> 为什么我装好了先看驱动还是无法进入unity
<jingqq5210> 显卡驱动
<jingqq5210> 没人？
<jingqq5210> 还是我的网络延时？
<Fivesheep> 你什么机子
<jingqq5210> lenovo N440
<Fivesheep> 硬件
<jingqq5210> 显卡gforce go 7300
<jingqq5210> intel core2
<Fivesheep> 似乎是旧东西.. 应该没问题才对
<jingqq5210> 是啊，原来用compiz的效果很绚的
<jingqq5210> 应该是支持3d的
<iGoogle> 7300的，随便驱动，无所谓
<iGoogle> gdm可以进吧
<jingqq5210> 有gdm
<iGoogle> 下面有classic的会话选择没。
<jingqq5210> 但是选择ubuntu，它就直接进入gnome了，unity的影子都没有
<jingqq5210> 有选择框
<iGoogle> 。
<jingqq5210> 我试试现在能不能开启3d效果
<iGoogle> 那你就这样吧。用啥烂unity。
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 别用 compiz。
<iGoogle> 你概念模糊，自己折腾。
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 漂亮是漂亮， 但会吸引你的注意力。
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 用简单的 wm。 不要太花俏的。
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 影子都没见到呢，不甘心
<blueghost> jingqq5210:)
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 只是个人的想法。 觉得 compiz 漂亮是漂亮， 但有点 盒子比 珍珠还 好的感觉
<tenzu> 论坛闷慢
<jingqq5210> ～还好，习惯了都一样
<jingqq5210> blueghost:
<jingqq5210> 我是喜欢有点透明什么的
<jingqq5210> 不然太闷了
<iGoogle> blueghost: 不至于吧。通常只看少数的功能的
<blueghost> jingqq5210:)
<iGoogle> tenzu: 关闭proxychain，开pac
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我都说了，是我个人的看法而已。 并且我就一极端，偏激，以面盖全的家伙
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 卡卡
<blueghost> jingqq5210:)
<tenzu> iGoogle: windows里面
<iGoogle> blueghost: 别固执，我才不会这样看你的。乖。
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 要不就弄得华丽花俏， 开所有的特效，要不就用openbox， 连个 panel 都没有的
<blueghost> iGoogle:)
<iGoogle> tenzu: 咋跑那边了。那别ie
<jingqq5210> blueghost: 我可没那么极端，为的就是用着舒服～
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<jingqq5210> 我突然想起来是不是因为我这次装得是64位的原因
<jingqq5210> 。。。
<jingqq5210> 所以驱动不行了
<jingqq5210> 悲剧呀
<blueghost> 再说， 我是两边摆。 一时将所有 特效 开启， 烦了，就 换 什么都没的。 就一极端
<jingqq5210> 先不说了，我注销先安装官方的驱动试试
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 什么显卡啊
<jingqq5210> 再不行就装回32位了；  gforce go 7300
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 我 nv 的， 也是 64bit， 没有你这情况呢
<jingqq5210> blueghost:
<jingqq5210> 我比较老的电脑了，07年
<jingqq5210> blueghost:
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 我的差不多
<blueghost> jingqq5210:) 不过显卡比较新
<jingqq5210> 你啥型号 blueghost
<blueghost> 不知道
<jingqq5210> 额。。。
<jingqq5210> 好吧，我先装官方驱动试试
<tenzu> iGoogle: 用的chrome
<jingqq5210> 命令是 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jingqq5210> 是吧
<jingqq5210> 忘了
<iGoogle> jingqq5210: 官方驱动，你最好别折腾。
<blueghost> cpu 的，别人问我， “要双核还是64的？”我问“双核的是64的吗？”
<iGoogle> 你这卡。本来好的，迟早搞坏。
<blueghost> cpu 的，装机的问 “要双核还是64的？”我问“双核的是64的吗？”
<jingqq5210> 还好～我原来用10.04的时候装了官方驱动性能确实提升了
<jingqq5210> iGoogle:
<blueghost> 结果装了64的单核
<iGoogle> 目前状态，最好别。不稳定时期。 jingqq5210
<jingqq5210> iGoogle: 好吧，我且淡定一段时间
<iGoogle> on the 6 megamix ?
<tenzu> iGoogle: 虚拟机里udev启动失败，有治么？
<roylez> iGoogle: 砸物理机
<iGoogle> 虚拟机没碰过什么问题，不熟悉。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 原来你不是万能的
<iGoogle> 我为什么要虚拟机嘛。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 可是你是神啊
<iGoogle> 不是。你问 roylez
<gslncxyzmp4> 官网还没出啊
<BigOne> iGoogle: 我也一直以为你是万能的。
<iGoogle> . 瑞士军刀才在某范围是万能的。
<iGoogle> 拉，狒狒掉了。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你是大型瑞士军刀
<calebot> iGoogle: 你是大型瑞士军刀
<iGoogle> 哭
<BigOne> iGoogle: 其实，瑞士军刀是iGoogle的子集
<xtzyz> 1104还没正式发布吗？
<iGoogle> 瑞士军刀是nc
<tenzu> iGoogle: 何必这样说你自己啊，碰到挫折也不能自暴自弃啊
<MeaCulpa> nc = 牛叉
<tenzu> nc = 男雏
<calebot> nc = netcat
<BigOne> 话说iGoogle出门从来不坐车的，内裤外穿，然后～嗖一声～
<iGoogle> 超。我挫折啥了。 一边去。 tenzu
<blueghost> 谁是内裤穿头上 的
<iGoogle> BigOne:  看多了电影。。这么无聊。
<iGoogle> blueghost: 某流氓狗
<edison0354> blueghost: 小新
<BigOne> iGoogle: 这还不是好莱坞害的？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不是， 是和 超人 内裤外穿 对应的。 超人内裤外穿， 忘了 内裤戴头上的是谁
<iGoogle> 是有一个流氓狗这样的啊。动画
<tenzu> 日和里面有
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 哦。 google 到的 是 咸蛋超人
<iGoogle> 。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求教：安装gnome3.0 无法进入unity http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327888&p=2293685#p2293685 昨晚刚装完ubuntu1104，正喜悦中，然后就想试试G3 于是就用ppa加apt-fast的方法来升级gnome 出去吃了顿饭，回来接着装，好不容易装好了，还修复了主题问题，但是一用，感觉好不习惯，于是想进unity看看，没想到 进不去 ...
<tenzu> udev真是蛋疼
<iGoogle>  咸蛋超人，头上那是内裤？？ 没看出
<iGoogle> 内裤狗_桌面壁纸|桌面主题公..。。  blueghost
<iGoogle> tenzu: 把设备都设置成缺省的嘛。
<blueghost> 哦
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我从来没改过神马鸟设备
<iGoogle> 没烟了。少抽烟。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 剩下 jpwt
<microcai> BigOne:  搞定了 uboot 了，可以进入 uboot 菜单了。等我熟悉一下硬件编译个新内核
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 还有一说 内裤戴头上的是蝙蝠侠
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你还抽烟？你不是好孩子
<iGoogle> 小孩子，别乱提抽烟。 tenzu
<BigOne> microcai: 恭喜恭喜～
<microcai> BigOne:  :D
<Colin-shzsc> 公司的内部 OA 系统貌似对复杂密码处理有点问题，自己用 KeePass 随手生成的一个密码竟然登录不了，最后还劳烦老板去重置……
<calebot> Colin-shzsc: 符号本来就不要用太怪的
<Colin-shzsc> 不过也不排除是我自己在 KeePass 里面搞错了……
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 最好的密码，Enter
<Colin-shzsc> 我因为勾选了除空格外的所有标点符号……
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  这样是不对的！
<Colin-shzsc> 最后还是放弃了再生成 30 位的变态密码，改成 10 位的大小写字母和数字的密码了
<Colin-shzsc> 不过还是用 KeePass 生成的
<microcai> Colin-shzsc: 应该是只包含 [a-z0-9!@##$%^] 的
<calebot> A-Z 也要啊
<Colin-shzsc> 不过 Google 对这样的变态长密码支持的相当好
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  哦，那应该是  [A-Za-z0-9!@#$%^]
<microcai> happyaron:  -1
<alvin_rxg> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/28/0231233  <====  这个………………
<mofaph> Google 现在是不是不能访问了？
<iGoogle> IBIYAYA？
<iIlL10oO> gmail 不能访问了
<rothsdad> iIlL10oO: 可以
<mofaph> 我现在所有的 Google 服务都不能访问了
<iIlL10oO> 要看人品的?
<iGoogle> 依比丫丫
<zhfsxtx>  /msg NickServ help
<iGoogle> 依比丫丫 是什么歌曲呢
<blueghost> 比如屁股大的女人智商高，胸大的女人不容易离婚
<iGoogle> roylez:
<iGoogle> 谁pa的，共享一个歌曲听下，看是啥歌曲
<BigOne> Google的服务正常啊
<BigOne> blueghost: 你这个有科学依据么？生物学依据还是经验数据或者是统计数据？
<Stifler> hi
<blueghost> BigOne:) 没有啊， 网上看的有意思，所以贴出来，让人一笑的
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍧ 
<BigOne> blueghost: 哦，原来是这样～～
<iGoogle> nnnd 2个识别软件都找不出歌名
<blueghost> :)
<iGoogle> roylez: 出来听歌
<Stifler> gee
<BigOne> iGoogle: 难道roylez比那两个识别软件都强？
<roylez> iGoogle: 没耳机
<iGoogle> roylez: 金耳朵啊。。。。咋没耳机呢。
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 亏我这样相信你。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来撩个蹶子
 * palomino|working 踩踩 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 弄错人了....我说的是 iGoogle
<palomino|working> =_=
<iGoogle> *[,pælә'mi:nәu]
<iGoogle> n. 帕洛米诺马
<palomino|working> ..... , iGoogle
<Stifler> ...
<msk1234> 国内有哪个源可以下11.04了吗？
<iIlL10oO> s cdima | msk123
<^k^> msk1234: cdima http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ 各种版本
<msk1234> 这不是国内的服务器吧？
<roylez> iGoogle: sub foo，定义的时候难道不能指定参数的吗？
<cooloney> cdimage是发布各种光盘镜像的地方
<cooloney> 不是更新源
<msk1234> 嗯……
<iIlL10oO> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /releases
<msk1234> 呃……不过里面的11.04还是beta2的啊……
<iGoogle> roylez: 不指定
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 想死的心都有了
<iGoogle> 等于没类型嘛。自由转换的，多好
<iGoogle> my ($x,$r,$c)=@_;
<iGoogle> 一句就读入
<Mr_a> YLMF真贱，把http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=327791 这个帖子删了，真不知道他们TM怎么想的！
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 11.04 新浪微博上线活动
<rothsdad> perl?
<iGoogle> 拉。最自由的语言。
<Stifler> lua?
<ofan> c?
<Stifler> 010101code?
<Stifler> 电子脉冲?
<Stifler> 谁装了11.04了，说下感受阿
<ofan> fecebook
<msk1234> 呃，刚在微博上看见台湾的源更新了
<msk1234> 不过龟速啊……
<Stifler> 君叫臣死，臣facebook
<alvin_rxg> msk1234: ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/debian/ubuntu/iso/.pool
<iGoogle> roylez:  open RC,"<$rc"; @rc=grep ! /^\s*#/ && ! /^\s*$/,<RC>; close RC;
<wzssyqa> msk1234: 163什么的源一直是更新的
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求助：怎么将11.04装进u盘？smallapple和各大高手快来~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327898&p=2293760#p2293760 小弟心血来潮，想把ubuntu装进u盘作移动系统，但是能力有限…不知该如何操作，在论坛里搜有关帖子都是3年前的了…… 硬件不缺，光盘可以刻，u盘有个usb3.0的16g的，速度容量都够，就欠大家指导 ...
<msk1234> 德国的诶……(￣_￣|||)
<msk1234> 我刚去163的源看了下，貌似还没有11.04正式版的ISO……
<alvin_rxg> msk1234: 那你随便找个 ftp 的源，去里边找咯
<lenage> 请问一下： ubuntu中的GUI解压缩软件是什么？
<iGoogle> lenage: file-roller
<alvin_rxg> msk1234: http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<lenage> iGoogle: thanks
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> msk1234: 敢死队冲锋啊
<wzssyqa> ms
<msk1234> ……
<wzssyqa> msk1234: 用beta2装，然后升级吧
<msk1234> 都是beta啊，算了……
<wzssyqa> msk1234: 很相近的了，升级不了几个包
<lenage> file-roller 和xarchver 那个好一点  ？
<lenage> xarichver ？
<alvin_rxg> msk1234: 那你给个 ftp 咯，我又不知道国内有哪些破 ftp源
<msk1234> 呃，算了，都等了那么久了，不在乎多等这一下
<msk1234> wiki上列的那些国内源我都去逛过了，貌似还没有
<msk1234> 谢了，我再等等吧……
<happyaron> msk1234: 用beta2装就行
<happyaron> msk1234: 装完再升级
<alvin_rxg> gwdg 可是在两个小时内就跟上官方的
<iGoogle> lenage: 不知道那。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 现在鼓动人上，精神脆弱的，一看那界面，都会崩溃。
<msk1234> happyaron: 嗯，还是一步到位算了……
<msk1234> iGoogle: 界面可以换，这个倒没问题……
<fdfviu> http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso    7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379 Ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<fdfviu> http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso    8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281 Ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<happyaron> iGoogle: 他是自己要上
<happyaron> fdfviu: 可能没同步完？
<fdfviu> happyaron: 台湾的官方源，可以了，我下载了
<msk1234> 我之前说的就是这个台湾源……
<iGoogle> msk1234: 关键是，界面可能看到你，它也崩溃。
<happyaron> fdfviu: 我的意思是可能还没有同步完
<msk1234> iGoogle: (ï¿£_ï¿£|||)
<alvin_rxg> md5 check 下不就得了
<msk1234> fdfviu: 那个台湾源我现在10kb/S……
<fdfviu> happyaron: 从台湾下载不影响同步服务器吧，没关系的
<fdfviu> happyaron: 我 735K
<alvin_rxg> msk1234: ftp://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu-cd/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你把这里最顽固的那 calebot劝去用unity吧。
<msk1234> alvin_rxg: 哦，谢了~
<iGoogle> 1，不用就踢。 2, 用了赏美女。
<alvin_rxg> 美女？
<fdfviu> 我刚下了 64位的，在 virtualbox 不能装，现在在下载 32 位的
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我自己都不用unity
<iGoogle> 。你有推广义务了嘛
<happyaron> fdfviu: 同步不一定影响多少，但是可能tw的服务器还没从主服务器下载完啊。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 有啥义务
<happyaron> iGoogle: 坚持GNOME2不动摇
<dongliang1986> 请问一下内核的Makefile中的obj-y最后是在那里处理的呢？
<fdfviu> happyaron: 安装文件可以下载了，还不算同步完？你是说升级包？
<happyaron> fdfviu: iso可能没同步完
<happyaron> fdfviu: deb肯定早都同步完了
<alvin_rxg> fdfviu: 所以你得 check 下 md5
<ofan> catalyst-11.4出了....
<fdfviu> happyaron: 我下的就是 iso
<happyaron> fdfviu: 用之前检查md5
<happyaron> fdfviu: 那个地址是隐藏的，你看不出来吗？
<happyaron> 人家没说准备好了
<fdfviu> happyaron: 当然检查了的
<happyaron> fdfviu: 那就没事
<iGoogle> happyaron: 丫丫的。我都死掉一次了的。尸体还在台机上。当然不是unity，是g3的尸体。
<happyaron> iGoogle: mkfs.ext3 /dev/xxxx
<edison0354> iGoogle: 表随便说G3，俺爪机就是G3
<roylez> iGoogle: ...神也死了？
<happyaron> 不和你们扯了，等我累了再回来扯。
<roylez> tenzu: 出来鄙视神阿
<happyaron> bs ee
<happyaron> 哈哈
<lenage> 有人玩adom么？
<roylez> happyaron: 那把你家悦悦找来阿
<happyaron> roylez: 啥事？
<roylez> Destine: .
<roylez> happyaron: 没事，无聊了，一起吹牛玩
<happyaron> roylez: 她有空自然会来，哈哈
<iGoogle> happyaron: . 我的home还在。留着
<iGoogle> edison0354: ..
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我livecd测试gnome3和unity
<happyaron> 没安装
<tenzu> roylez: 来了
<iGoogle> roylez: 想翻天啊。我举报你调戏妹朵。
<roylez> iGoogle: 有没有内置的telnet或者expect模块？cpan的不要
<roylez> iGoogle: 天上你最大，翻不了
<iGoogle> 这2个事情，我都没做过。问其他的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 妹朵是哪个？
<iIlL10oO> 以前还有个朵妹
<iGoogle> 拉。疼猪又挑事
<roylez> iGoogle: ...？没有吗？
<iGoogle> roylez: 搜索源，很容易嘛
<imut360> 各位，ubuntu11.04wubi安装时，怎么总是卡在“正在连接网络服务器时间”？
<roylez> iGoogle: 那就是要cpan的东西了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我哪儿挑事了
<edison0354> imut360: 拔网线
<iGoogle>    libnet-telnet-cisco-perl        - Additional functionality to automate Cisco
<iGoogle> p   libnet-telnet-perl              - Script telnetable connections
<imut360> 我没插网线，
<iGoogle> p   libexpect-perl                  - Expect.pm - Perl Expect interface
<iGoogle> p   libexpect-simple-perl           - wrapper around the Expect module
<iGoogle> p   libnet-scp-expect-perl          - Wrapper for scp to send passwords via Expe
<imut360> 笔记本
<iGoogle> p   libtest-expect-perl             - Automated driving and testing of termin
<iGoogle> 哪里有perl没有的模块哦。 roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: perl -e 'use Expect'出错，use Net::Telnet也出错
<roylez> iGoogle: 我要内置的
<iGoogle> 这些lib就是ub的包。内置的没。
<iGoogle> cpan更多
<roylez> iGoogle: cpan怎么搜？
<iGoogle> cpan -i -s? 不记得
<iGoogle> search.cpan.com?
<iGoogle> org?
<iGoogle> ub不需要cpan
<iGoogle> 几乎不需要
<roylez> iGoogle: 我的是aix
<iGoogle> 你都是古怪的系统上。不知道啊。
<roylez> cpan -i Net::Telnet出来一堆屎
<roylez> Destine: 别不吭气阿，出来一起鄙视神
<iGoogle> 自动编译和测试嘛。
<iGoogle> 额。和 Destine 有关了？
<roylez> 妹托鄙视你会比较有杀伤力吧
<edison0354> roylez: 主席又在调戏悦姐了……
<edison0354> Destine: 出来啦～西班牙人也上线啦～
<iGoogle> 难怪你敢调戏妹朵了。
<roylez> edison0354: æ­»edison chan
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<iGoogle> 哈皮会踢你的。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你以前说的妹朵不是banban么？
<iGoogle> tenzu: ... 你咋这样理解的哦。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 神有多少妹抖啊……
<roylez> tenzu: 妹托大概是长沙话
<iGoogle> 不是啊。
<tenzu> roylez: 我猜也是，就好像张家界那边小妹都叫阿妹一样
<iGoogle> 长沙话是丽格浪。
<roylez> 拉格朗日？？？？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 长沙话，神怎么说？
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<iGoogle> 哈皮。
<iGoogle> 下班。
<jingqq5210> iGoogle:
<roylez> iGoogle: 又早退
<jingqq5210> ～
<jingqq5210> 我刚想问他什么工作呢
<roylez> 他是神
<tenzu> 他是大老板土财主
<jingqq5210> 我也觉得
<jingqq5210> 土财主？～～～
<roylez> tenzu: 弄perl，要死了
<tenzu> roylez: 外包给神
<jingqq5210> tenzu: 是女的么
<jyf1987> 打土财 分田地
<tenzu> jingqq5210: 神没有性别
<roylez> tenzu: 公司摊上代码都是confidential的吧
<jingqq5210> 我问你 tenzu
<jingqq5210> o(∩∩)o..
<tenzu> roylez: 那倒是。。。
<tenzu> jingqq5210: 保密
<jingqq5210> tenzu:  好吧～～
<jingqq5210> tenzu: 明白了
<jingqq5210> 重启电脑
<zhfsxtx> 11现在能下了？
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • archlinux 坑爹的玩意，装一天都没装上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327909&p=2293875#p2293875 ubuntu11.04 运行还好，有些小问题，能凑合用，但是看这么多archlinux 用户说archlinux 多末好，于是准备尝试一下。 我是双硬盘，一块装win ，一块装linux 第一次，直接放入刻好的光盘，提示不能安装，应该是分区问题。于 ...
<tenzu> 这是哪个二哥装arch没装上啊，hoho
<vic> tenzu: 你。。太幸灾乐祸了
<BigOne> 借到一个USB软驱。这玩意儿，真是难找啊。但装硬盘驱动，好像只能用软盘了
<dream1986> arch挺好装的啊，按照wiki上一步步装就好了
<dream1986> 差不多两个小时就能装好一个桌面环境
<dream1986> 我就用arch
<tenzu> vic: 要不然上哪儿找乐子？
<tenzu> 一个06年的id
<vic> tenzu: 也是啊
<rothsdad> ...
<vic> 装个arch用不上2个小时把
<rothsdad> Arch -> Gentoo -> Arch
<vic> 当然网速很重要
<tenzu> vic: 我这儿全更新完估计4个小时，没了powerpill更新比较杯具
<rothsdad> vic: X + wmii + zsh =~ 30 mins
<tenzu> rothsdad: 又换回arch了？
<rothsdad> tenzu: 恩
<rothsdad> tenzu: å¿«
<tenzu> rothsdad: 记得你折腾了一段时间bsd啊
<dream1986> 差不多，装基本系统半个多小时，装个gnome要差不多一小时
<yangjia> 什么命令可以查询哪个程序在占用io情况
<vic> 我这开国内源  开wget  基本就400k +400  -100  的速度啊
<dream1986> 再装几个软件就差不多了
<rothsdad> tenzu: 恩，笔记本上我的无线驱动没有，后来整好了，超级烫，可以煮鸡蛋了
<vic> tenzu: 测速啊  找个快点的源
<wzssyqa> rothsdad: 煮鸡蛋？还水冷啊
<rothsdad> 。。。
<rothsdad> tenzu: 兄台好记性啊
<vic> 还可以烧水了  把笔记本往水里一扔  电能利用率直线上升啊
<rothsdad> vic: 我的笔记本有个按钮，不知道是干什么的？
<rothsdad> vic: 后来发现，原来是电磁炉开关
<vic> rothsdad: 难道没有说明书
<alvin_rxg> rothsdad: xev 看看
<vic> rothsdad: 我以为是电磁轨道跑呢
<rothsdad> ^_^
<neverf> 问下大家哪个英文聊天频道比较有意思
<rothsdad> neverf: gentoo
<rothsdad> neverf: 你面的老外很有意思，而且可以offtopic
<rothsdad> 里面*
<alvin_rxg> #archlinux.de ..
<rothsdad> 英文？
<alvin_rxg> german
<alvin_rxg> wenjing 是谁啊？！ 肏，都强迫欣赏了她照片不下100次了
<rothsdad> 有人试过这个命令吗？arch下的，sudo pacman --noconfirm -Rs *
<vic> rothsdad: 你太坏了
<rothsdad> vic: 嘿嘿
<lenage> rothsdad: 一试就悲剧了
<rothsdad> 复活节快乐
<alvin_rxg> rothsdad: 试吧，没事的， 星星是 bash 的东西，不是 pacman 的
<rothsdad> alvin_rxg: 真的？
<vic> 应该在bash配置里写个函数  读取用户输入  如果是危险命令 直接啥都不做
<roylez> MeaCulpa: irc聊比较好，sametime有监控的吧
<alvin_rxg> rothsdad: 真的
<rothsdad> alvin_rxg: 你比我更坏
<alvin_rxg> rothsdad: 不然你把 --noconfirm 去掉 验证下
<alvin_rxg> rothsdad: 呃？
<rothsdad> ok
<lenage> 对，  貌似pacman不会匹配所有的东西
<lenage> 把--noconfirm去掉试试
<rothsdad> 恩
<alvin_rxg> 星星明明是 bash 的东西……
<tzy_> 好累阿
<tzy_> 刚才进了英文平道
<rothsdad> 那如何匹配所有包呢？
<tzy_> 一点都不懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: irc明文...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sametime的确不靠谱
<alvin_rxg> rothsdad: bash_completion + pacman patch
<tzy_> 以前学的一点基础都忘记光了
<tzy_> 杯具阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: python的lamda还是函数嘛，不是宏，有鸟用...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好歹这个grep起来没那么容易
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 飞屋旅行记 http://imgur.com/ePYQx
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sametime那点点聊天记录，找点东西太容易了
<tzy_> 这里面有没有网络高手阿
<roylez> tzy_: 没有，请绕行
<alvin_rxg> rothsdad: 你不装 bash_completion的话， 看看 /etc/bash_completion.d/pacman，修改下对星星的支持后 把它添加到 bashrc
<rothsdad> alvin_rxg: 原来如此
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/JGKxb.png  找到了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/JGKxb.png
<tzy_> 绕到哪里去阿
<jingqq5210> test
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍩ 
<jingqq5210> 有人遇到过这种情况么？安装好显卡驱动后，显示“这个驱动已经激活，但是没有在使用”
<jingqq5210> 好纠结呀
<jingqq5210> any one？
<tenzu> 论坛里有帖，不过不记得解决没有
<jingqq5210> 没有。。
<jingqq5210> 能看的帖子都看了 tenzu
<tenzu> jingqq5210: 我也不知道解决方法，也许你可以尝试闭源驱动
<jingqq5210> 正是 tenzu
<jingqq5210> 汗
<jingqq5210> 我再重新安装一次
<lenage> jingqq5210: 果断的转到archlinux吧
<jingqq5210> lenage: good idea
<jingqq5210> lenage: tenzu 我先重启
<pointerroyden> 啊……考完试了大家好
<vic> 我觉的在过一段时间 这个房间就得改名 为 arch了
<pointerroyden> vic 为神马？
<lenage> vic: 赞
<vic> pointerroyden: 因为arch党一直在忽悠
<vic> pointerroyden: 非arch党的抵抗力 又不强大
<pointerroyden> vic ......是说我么……
<ofan> 支持转arch
<pointerroyden> arch用起来很舒服的说._.
 * vic 强烈支持转arch。。。。简单 明了 无烦恼
<pointerroyden> 嗯嗯
<lenage> vic: 不会出现莫名其妙的这样那样的问题，一切尽在掌握
<vic> 我就说吧  arch党在这里那是势力庞大啊
<pointerroyden> vic 嗯嗯~ 上个周末刚用arch~
<vic> pointerroyden: 欢迎欢迎。。。。我们的目标是 没有ub哈哈
<pointerroyden> vic 不至于把._.
<pointerroyden> 现在ssh好慢啊。。
<vic> 说说而已 开玩笑吗
<pointerroyden> vic 嗯嗯……
<dream1986> 昨天在虚拟机里装好了gentoo，感觉比arch麻烦多了，还是不折腾真机里装gentoo了
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • Ghost for Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327923&p=2294061#p2294061 http://linuxappfinder.com/package/g4l http://g4l.sourceforge.net/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 parry_all — 2011-04-28 17:58
<waiting> 大家好
<^k^> waiting, 好  ㍪ 
<tianya> 大家好
<waiting> 请问命令行下有任务存在 怎么继续呢？
<tianya> 也有这个疑问
<waiting> 按组合键不知道怎么弄的 [1]+  Stopped                 sudo apt-get upgrade 这个被停止了
<waiting> 请问怎么能继续？
<tianya> 每次mentohust运行之后，都必须关闭一次终端
<tianya> 求大神指教！！！
<waiting> 没人在吗？
<pointerroyden> waiting 有错误提示没？
<pointerroyden> waiting 后台的任务是一直在运行的把
<tianya> 就是一直运行，没有等待状态
<wzssyqa> 走了
<tianya> 没有administrator$那个
<blueghost> lemonhall:) google 的奶奶的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么总通不过啊
<blueghost> waiting fg
<blueghost> tianya:) 你是 waiting?
<pointerroyden> Google的服务现在访问好困难
<tianya> 不是
<tianya> 我也遇到waiting那个问题
<Guest27545> 你好阿
<pointerroyden> Guest27545 你好~
<lotutu> 大家好，我在编译mpfr的make check步骤出错，提示信息是
<lotutu> error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lotutu> 可是我在/usr/lib下面能够找到 libgmp.so.10
<lotutu> 有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<pointerroyden> 拷到编译的文件夹试试……
<ilinux> 11.04北京的Launch Party定在哪天啊？请问
<jimmyxu> lotutu: 看看 libgmp.so 链到哪儿了？
<lotutu> jimmyxu: 找到原因了，是信息没有更新的问题好像
<lotutu> jimmyxu: http://blog.csdn.net/AngkorAlone/archive/2010/04/18/5499278.aspx
<ofan> 升级catalyst,xserver中...
<jimmyxu> lotutu: :)
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.04 DVD torrent种子下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327929&p=2294165#p2294165 Ubuntu 11.04 DVD torrent种子下载 99950b6c45250c51fa53342c5832ebd2 ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso http://w3tf.org/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent http://ipv6.w3tf.org/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent 统计信息: 发表于 由 haiweiyangsink — 2011-04-28 18:41
<myke2> MaskRay: 锦标赛 n个人单循环比赛, 胜者2分, 败者0分, 已知一些胜负状况, 问哪些人可能成为冠军, 并且和第二分差最大多少? 是否要枚举每个人?
<happyaron> ilinux: 可能是18号
<happyaron> ilinux: 但没敲定，等公告
<happyaron> ilinux: 错了，15号
<ilinux> happyaron, 还是有点晚吧？？？
<happyaron> ilinux: 礼品量太大了，典范公司存货不够。
<ilinux> happyaron, 哦，原来如此
<ilinux> happyaron, 你这次会过来吗？
<happyaron> ilinux: 可能性很小
<ilinux> happyaron, 呃，你马上要高考了，很正常
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> ilinux: 但有重量级的speaker
<ilinux> happyaron, 谁？
<happyaron> ilinux: csslayer, levin, wzssyqa
<ilinux> happyaron, 后两我知道，第一个我真不知道，请恕我的无知
<wzssyqa> ilinux: 嗯，夹在俩大牛中间充数
<lifeng> happyaron: ftp.cn.d.o的归属怎么样了？
<wzssyqa> ilinux: 。。。
<wzssyqa> ilinux: fcitx
<tianya> 我想问一下，怎么搜irc频道啊
<jxhow> 请问 论坛删除帖子 怎么没有附加说明 和给楼主的短消息呢？
<wzssyqa> tianya: list
<ilinux> wzssyqa, 您谦虚了哈！我在gtalk上经常麻烦你哈
<tianya> ok
<tianya> 多谢
<happyaron> ilinux: fcitx4的信任维护者
<happyaron> lifeng: 准备给ustc
<happyaron> lifeng: mirrors.ustc.edu.cn
<ilinux> happyaron, ibus用户飘过...
<lifeng> happyaron: good
<happyaron> lifeng: 你是科大的不？
<lifeng> happyaron: en, 管理员是我师弟
<blueghost> LEM
<happyaron> lifeng: :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<tianya> list在哪里输啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他奶奶的，怎么做都不过啊
<Kandu> /list
<Kandu> tianya: ^
<ilinux> happyaron, 三位speaker的题目定了吗？另外，这次活动会在哪个大学啊？
<tianya> ／list
<happyaron> ilinux: 没呢，地点在北邮
<ilinux> happyaron, 太好了，一街之隔
<ilinux> 必须去啊
<tianya> list
<happyaron> ilinux: :)
<tianya> 这是为什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> 北邮？有方教授么？
<pointerroyden> 请问gappproxy的svn地址是什么来这？
<jxhow> Use this command to anonymously check out the latest project source code:
<jxhow> # Non-members may check out a read-only working copy anonymously over HTTP.
<jxhow> svn checkout http://gappproxy.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ gappproxy-read-only
<pointerroyden> jxhow 谢谢！
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10有什么新特性，现在可以下载11.04了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327937&p=2294281#p2294281 可以去www.ubuntu.com下载11.04，不知道11.10有什么特性？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuja911 — 2011-04-28 19:13
 * adam8157 不想用mldonkey和rtorrent了, 大家在用什么?
<pointerroyden> adam8157 amule,sancho+mldonkey
<adam8157> pointerroyden: bt呢?
<myke2> MaskRay: 黑书上的
<pointerroyden> adam8157 ktorrent.. 我也不知道bt有什么好的客户端，ktorrent勉强能用
<pointerroyden> adam8157 感觉还行……
<reiv> adam8157: transmission
<reiv> adam8157: ed2k还是用mldonkey
<adam8157> pointerroyden: rtorrent是越来越不上进了
<Kandu> adam8157: amule-daemon 還行。 mldonkey 不知為何，上傳速度非常慢
<adam8157> reiv: 最近感觉mldonkey太不专一, 还不支持模糊协议
 * adam8157 准备amule-daemon + transmission-daemon
<Kandu> adam8157: 我把無關的協議都關掉後， mldonkey 的內存佔用也是巨大。 amule 好很多
 * adam8157 希望找开发活跃, 文本配置, web界面的...
<reiv> adam8157: 最近用的都是bt，国内ed2k的环境不好，不怎么用ed2k了。对mldonkey也没什么要求，就一直挂着。
<reiv> adam8157: 活跃估计就amule了。
<adam8157> reiv: 那就它了 :-)
<TopWinStudio> arch的无线网络配置搞不定了，急求解答。也安装了wicd，运行wicd-cli之后出错。dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<TopWinStudio> [topwin@topwin ~]$ sudo pacman -S dhclient wpa_supplicant hicolor-icon-theme
<reiv> TopWinStudio: 那个wicd要作为服务跑起来的。
<myke2> TopWinStudio: /etc/rc.conf要加上dbus和wicd吧
<TopWinStudio> 除了wicd还有其他好用的无线管理工具吗？
<myke2> TopWinStudio: /etc/rc.d/dbus start
<myke2> TopWinStudio: /etc/rc.d/wicd start
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 都在root下允许
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 用NetworkManager吧
<myke2> TopWinStudio: wicd似乎不太好
<jiero> aria2c要是加上ed2k恐怕也好。不过aria2c主要还是注重metalink
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。networkmanager也是通过pacman安装的？
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 恩, 最好看wiki
 * adam8157 个人强推wicd-curses
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 着急用。能简单说说吗？
<TopWinStudio> adam8157: 哦？？确定？
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 还是看wiki好
<pointerroyden> (都在说arch么
<TopWinStudio> adam8157: 没有wicd-curses,pacman
<adam8157> TopWinStudio: 我就在用, 相当好用, 而且X挂掉的时候也可以用
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。
<myke2> TopWinStudio: wicd并不好, 网络环境差的情况下他不能断线自动连接
<pointerroyden> 话说每次pacman更新源的时候都会提示error: failed retrieving file 'archlinuxfr.db' from repo.archlinux.fr : Connection timed out
<pointerroyden>  
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 而且功能也没nm强大
<TopWinStudio> adam8157: 怎么安装？
 * reiv 直接配静态的网络
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。
<reiv> nm的依赖太多
<pointerroyden> 应该怎么把repo.archlinux.fr去掉啊，源里没有这个啊……
<adam8157> TopWinStudio: 我debian的, 命令行下curses界面, 你可能得查查arch对应的包
<TopWinStudio> 我主要是为了链接无线。有线的我通过命令链接就行，但是无线的链接wpa的时候怎么就连不上。
<adam8157> TopWinStudio: 既然arch了, 不是都推netcfg么?
<TopWinStudio> adam8157: 哦。
<TopWinStudio> adam8157: 哦？
<adam8157> TopWinStudio: 没用过, 但是好多人说过
<adam8157> TopWinStudio: arch才有的东西
<TopWinStudio> adam8157: 哦。
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 简单说下NetworkManager，我现在着急上网。没时间研究别的拉
<MaskRay> wpa_supplicant 还行
 * MaskRay 不用发行版的启动脚本了
<pointerroyden> 嗯我解决了……把/var/lib/paman/sync/archlinuxfr.db 删了就好了……
<Kandu> pointerroyden: -Sc 就好了吧
<pointerroyden> Kandu 嗯 没试……><
<cannotupload> debian 6 使用的是network manager, 下载正常，但是上传文件速度几乎为0
<cannotupload> 论坛发贴也发不了  页面就一直在那儿不动
<lemonhall> edison0354: blueghost ofan jyf1987 我来了。。。。。。
<jxhow> cannotupload: 明显现在访问量高了
<jyf1987> lemonhall好
<jyf1987> 我们果壳要搞labs了
<jyf1987> 以后可以自己做应用挂上面 用我们的用户信息 哈哈
<cannotupload> jxhow: 根本不是啊 我往115U盘传东西 根本穿不了
<cannotupload> jxhow: ubuntu论坛发贴也不行
<TopWinStudio> pacman -S gnome-network-manager 怎么找不到呢？？
<myke2> TopWinStudio: pacman -Ss networkmanager
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你回去吧，不要你
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你回去吧，我们不要你
<imadper> 有小白装1104没?
 * blueghost 帮 lemonhall 改名为 梅仁爱
<lemonhall> blueghost: .......................
 * imadper .............................................................................
<lemonhall> imadper: 都用了半个多月了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮你改的名字好听吧
<imadper> lemonhall: 那个nb的界面好用不?
<lemonhall> imadper: 还行
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你叫 辛仪敏
<lemonhall> blueghost: .................
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不好吗
<imadper> lemonhall: 好吧~
<Kandu> imadper: 現在還太早了，等明天再下載裝吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 很好的名字 啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去看小说去了。。。。
<imadper> Kandu: 今天为啥早?
 * imadper 大家看好mageia不?
<blueghost> imadper:) 先告诉我什么是 mageia
<imadper> blueghost: mdv的一个分支
<blueghost> imadper:) 什么是 mdv
<tianya> 还是不会搜索irc频道啊
<tianya> 在哪里输入啊
<blueghost> tianya:) 在哪说话，在哪输入
<blueghost> tianya:) 什么客户端啊
<tianya> 未知命令
<tianya> empathy
<imadper> blueghost: 就是mandriva
<imadper> tianya:  "/list"
<lemonhall> OT人呢？
<tianya> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<blueghost> imadper:) 哦， 改名前 非常喜欢 用。 不过后来 觉得它有点没落了
<imadper> tianya: 看你用的什么客户端了
<blueghost> 梅仁爱，你不是去看书吗
<imadper> blueghost: 但是现在不知道去哪里找更新源~
<tianya> imadper：empathy
<blueghost> imadper:) 看官网吧
<imadper> blueghost: 官网有??????
<myke2> tianya: 当然用XChat咯
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...................
<myke2> tianya: 当然应该用XChat咯
<imadper> tianya: 不知,我用erc,用list命令就行
<blueghost> 梅仁爱， 你是点点党吗
<imadper> myke2: 用什么看喜好吧...empathy又可以飞信,又可以qq...
<blueghost> imadper:) 官网应该有吧， 没有 你要他干嘛
<imadper> blueghost: 我需要的是中国大学的源...
<myke2> imadper: irc可靠的当然是xchat
<blueghost> imadper:) 哦， 我不知道。
<happyaron> imadper: mirrors.ustc.edu.cn
<Cherrot> myke2: 为什么这么说？
<happyaron> imadper: mirrors.bjtu.edu.cn
<pointerroyden> 我觉得pidgin不错……
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不叫
<Cherrot> myke2: 可靠指的什么？
<imadper> happyaron: 快乐阿蓉也关注mageia?
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不准备移民德国?
<happyaron> imadper: mageia啊，那就不知道了
<imadper> happyaron: 对呀~
 * imadper 话说阿蓉到底哪年高考?我已经连续两年听说他高考了...
<lemonhall> imadper: 我总觉得他干脆还是别高考了
<myke2> ofan: IPv6似乎慢
<lemonhall> imadper: 辍学然后挣钱去吧
<blueghost> 梅仁爱，干嘛呢， 误人子弟
<happyaron> imadper: 今年
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不知道
<imadper> lemonhall: ...怎么挣?拿锤子抢银行?
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<lemonhall> imadper: 我认识的不少高中就辍学的啊。。。
<imadper> happyaron: 哦~那快了~
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 知道 oauth 吗
<imadper> lemonhall: 我也认识...后来就当空姐去了...听说过的不错,好多国家都去过了...
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不知道
<lemonhall> imadper: 不过说实话现在月薪还真不高。。。。。上海一个月8000~12000怎么样？
<lemonhall> imadper: 女的啊。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 不错了,比我强多了,我在广州,一个月450...
<lemonhall> imadper: 女人嫁得好。。。。
<lemonhall> imadper: 比较给力
<imadper> lemonhall: 还没嫁人呢...
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我用 qoauth， 所有参数都全了，就是错误， 提示， Signature 错
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 谁知道 oauth 的
<lemonhall> imadper: 好吧
 * imadper 上传速度200+,下载速度50...
<lemonhall> imadper: 4500?
<blueghost> 梅仁爱，你也找个老公吧
<lemonhall> imadper: 你多大？
<imadper> lemonhall: 450...我20....
<lemonhall> imadper: 到底是多少？？450？
<imadper> lemonhall: 学校找了个岗位,补贴下零花~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我自己 计算 Signature  了。
<lemonhall> imadper: ..............
<imadper> lemonhall: 真的是450,就这还是长了之后呢,以前400一个月
<blueghost> 梅仁爱 ...................................................................
<lemonhall> blueghost: ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<lemonhall> ...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<lifeng> imadper: 这是研究生生活补助吧
<imadper> li
<lemonhall> imadper: 你那个不算工作好不好
<imadper> lifeng: 本科生...
<imadper> lemonhall: 差不多了...
<lemonhall> imadper: 上海一个月8000.。。好像真不算高
<lifeng> imadper: 我念本科的时候生活补助才27元/月
<myke2> ^k^: 怎么不活动了
<lemonhall> imadper: 高中生还真没什么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) qoauth， 什么 参数都完备了，就是通不过 google。 提示 Signature 错误， 难道真要我自己 生成， Signature 是靠 qoauth 生成的
<ofan> imadper: 勤工俭学?
<imadper> lifeng: 我这是工资,不是补助...
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<imadper> ofan: 当初想买个耳机,就来了...
<ofan> imadper: - -
<imadper> lemonhall: 高中生??!!
<lemonhall> imadper: 恩。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 看米看豆瓣的那个暗恋功能
<lemonhall> imadper: 高中生到底怎么了。。。。
<blueghost> imadper:) 你是 需要会商 的对象。 生活 独立 需要会商
<imadper> lemonhall: 那能有8000不错了...
<lemonhall> ofan: 具体说说。。是不是和FACEBOOK一样
<imadper> blueghost: 什么会商?
<wen> 大家好 第一次Xchat 我用的是外网不是校园网 想用torrent 下载六维的东西 可是µTorrent种子下载不下来 请大侠指导
<myke2> test
<blueghost> imadper:) 大学 的啊
<ofan> lemonhall: http://www.douban.com/note/147921222/
<^k^> myke2, ....  ㍬ 
<imadper> lemonhall: 真的,我同学高中的都没这么高的
<imadper> lemonhall: 我估计我毕业也没这么高
<imadper> blueghost: 干吗用的?
<ofan> lemonhall: 我注册玩了一下
<myke2> ofan: 你ipv6用什么dns
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你咋挣的？
<blueghost> imadper:) 学习困难， 生活独立， 思想偏激， 就要找去会商
<ofan> myke2: ipv6的dns,tunnelbroker的
<blueghost> imadper:) 大学生 怎么不知道 这个
<imadper> blueghost: 真不知道....
<lemonhall> ofan: FACEBOOK的暗恋是，我点击暗恋你。。然后系统记录下来。。如果有一天你也点击暗恋我。。那么FACEBOOK就会揭穿谜底。那么我们就是好基友啦
<blueghost> imadper:) 你什么大学啊
<imadper> blueghost: 没听说我们学校有这个..
<imadper> blueghost: 中大
<edison0354> imadper: 中山？
<imadper> edison0354: ...恩...
<blueghost> 学习困难， 思想独立， 生活独立
<ofan> lemonhall: .....刚用了下豆瓣的,基本就是招基友的
<nano_2008> ?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 高中生也可以照顾好自己的。。。。当然，如果你的目标是更多的知识。。认识更优雅的同学们。。。。大学是更好的归宿
<edison0354> imadper: 额，我也认识个在中山大学的……
<imadper> edison0354: 貌似没几个中大吧...好像还有个中南...
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我的意思是你做啥能挣到那么多？
<blueghost> 梅仁爱，别误人子弟拉
<pointerroyden> =-=
<blueghost> happyaron:) 他读了大学，才有真么多
<happyaron> blueghost: o?
<lemonhall> happyaron: .....................
<lemonhall> happyaron: 8000很多么？
<imadper> happyaron: 别听没人爱瞎说,更优雅的同学?!怎么可能!
<happyaron> lemonhall: 做点啥？
<blueghost> imadper:) 就是
<lemonhall> happyaron: 上海的PHP程序员。。。。一个月8000啊。。真不多啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 先努力考上大学。 考完大学什么都有了
<edison0354> lemonhall：你月薪又变成8K了？
<ofan> c++程序员多少
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我说我朋友啊
<MaskRay> haskell 程序员多少
 * imadper lemonhall就是醉了星星醉月亮那个??????
<imadper> MaskRay: haskell有人要吗?
<myke2> MaskRay: 黑书P328
<blueghost> happyaron:) 错了， 应该是 先努力考上大学， 读完大学，什么都有了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我看他们说你上高中？哪有那么多时间工作呢
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<happyaron> blueghost: :)
<ofan> MaskRay: haskell的估计学校里会要
<happyaron> lifeng: ustc那人说不知道你哦
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你是tsing，牌子有保障的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 额。。。我是说我朋友高中辍学。。。跑上海去打拼。。。。一个月8000.。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: o
<lemonhall> happyaron: 读到高二就。。懒得读了
<imadper> lemonhall: 估计也有高中辍学,然后就饿死的...
<imadper> lemonhall: 分人,分情况
<happyaron> lemonhall: 原来是这意思
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别鼓吹这些拉， 还是应该扎扎实实， 一步一脚印
<ofan> lemonhall: php现在还比较火
<lemonhall> imadper: 凭 happyaron这种情况。。。。会饿死 ？？？？
<lifeng> happyaron: 我在bbs上不直接用名字的= =
<imadper> happyaron: 还是考大学比较稳~
<ofan> lemonhall: 以后估计要用python了
<pointerroyden> 到大学创业把~
<pointerroyden> 像mark那样~
<edison0354> pointerroyden: 创业神马的都是扯淡，没背景的话……
<imadper> lemonhall: 这倒是,快乐阿蓉到底是什么特长的?编程?
<lemonhall> imadper: 我说话预设对象就是 happyaron啊。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还有人 小学都没入学 成为大富翁的。 难道 连书都不要读？
<happyaron> lifeng: covariant ?
<pointerroyden> edison0354 ><
<lemonhall> imadper: 不是编程。。。是做人踏实。。。。。
<lemonhall> imagelife: 阿荣的优点是踏实。。。
<lifeng> happyaron: en
 * imadper 估计现在 lemonhall有人爱了~
<blueghost> imagelife:) lemonhall 的特点就是 见女人就爱
 * ofan 没人爱的飘过
<imadper> blueghost: imagelife表示躺着都中枪~
<lemonhall> imadper: 有两个候选的。。没想好到底要不要结束单身
<blueghost> imagelife:) 什么意思
<MaskRay> myke2: 枚举胜利者？然后二分第二名的分数？
 * imagelife bot......
<blueghost> imadper:) 你看 他两件衣服呢
<lemonhall> imadper: 他还没发现。。。他说错人了
<imadper> lemonhall: 日后再说
<myke2> MaskRay: 不会
<imadper> blueghost: 好吧~~
<happyaron> lifeng: 你师弟明天早上停机原来是为了你的硬盘。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 枚举胜利者如何判断可行性?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你啊。。。
<blueghost> 女人如衣服，兄弟如手足
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你这个人是双重标准
<MaskRay> myke2: 最大流。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 奇怪吗
<myke2> MaskRay: 如何构图? 我stupid
 * imadper 坐等阿荣喜讯~
<lifeng> happyaron: 他说硬盘不够就送了一个
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一方面鼓励你儿子创新，一方面。。觉得我是说读书无用论
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 我觉得学校太扯了……
<blueghost> imadper:) ....... 怎么感觉 象说 等 happyaron 结婚
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 历史神马……政治神马……
<imadper> pointerroyden: 我们可以鼓励阿蓉出国,去mit神马的
<imadper> blueghost: 也行呀~
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 谁让你在中国。 不读书咋办。
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你是高中？
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 不是。。
<lifeng> happyaron: 话说我们05年升级服务器的时候ldb也捐过款
<imadper> blueghost: 外国好像也是读书稳一些...
<ofan> pointerroyden: 历史要学
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是一方面开明，一方面迂腐
<pointerroyden> imadper 阿蓉是谁啊额
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 最多 读自己喜欢的。
<imadper> pointerroyden: aron
<pointerroyden> ofan 好多要背的嗯嗯烦死了……
<pointerroyden> imadper 哦哦
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你文科的？
<vic> 今天铺天盖地的ub新版发不消息
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 啊啊……我觉得应该不是
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 大学了竟然还在。。。学历史？
<imadper> vic: 肯定的...
<imadper> lemonhall: 确实要学的....
<MaskRay> myke2: 不是源向比赛连容量为1，比赛向两个选手各连容量为1
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 难道你是初中？
<pointerroyden> lemonhall ..........…………嗯嗯
<imadper> lemonhall: 难道你也高中?
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 初中生好。。。终于有比阿荣小的孩子了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不知道怎么说， 在 酒吧 也可以安静。 心静就行
<ofan> 我小学生
<pointerroyden> lemonhall ...啊阿蓉多大（。。。。
<imadper> blueghost: 酒吧白天还是挺安静的..
<happyaron> lifeng: 上次有人要给debian捐硬件，当时就想给ustc来着，但是后来那人无疾而终了。
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 快高考了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 哦哦
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 初中生好。。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 看不明白, 你这样写 G = (V, E), 然后容量c(u, v)怎么定义, 分别对c(S, u), c(u, T), c(u, v)写关系式
<imadper> pointerroyden: 我不想知道阿蓉多大,我想知道 lemonhall多大
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不受外部影响。 考上大学， 依据自己喜好学习。
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 不祸害你
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 为神马._.
<pointerroyden> 好吧关于这个问题好像已经说过好多次了。。。。><
<blueghost> imadper:) 你说多大岁数 急着 结婚的。 还两个候选。
<imadper> blueghost: 没到73吧?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我还没孩子，但是。。。路由他自己走吧。。。实在读不下去大学。。就高中辍学吧。。。前提是你要给我到上海去也能挣8000每个月
<blueghost> imadper:) 你说 什么年纪 会如此 饥不择食 的
<imadper> blueghost: 果然是 没人爱了..
<lemonhall> imadper: 28了。。。。
<blueghost> imadper:) 男女老幼统杀
<imadper> lemonhall: 哦~
<imadper> blueghost: 那你也得躲远一点儿呀~
<lemonhall> imadper: 他34了
<blueghost> imadper:) 他是能答上末班车 就算万幸了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我写不出来
<imadper> lemonhall: 早点结婚吧...
<imadper> blueghost: 好吧~得看候选怎么样了~
<blueghost> 梅仁爱， 找个人爱吧
<imadper> lemonhall: 你在上海?
<pointerroyden> 啊我表哥的表哥在上海……
<blueghost> imadper:) 你看他这样，候选的会好到哪。 基本是女人就行
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么可能呢, 就是代码怎么写罢了, 就是你写的构造函数的参数.
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..................
<ofan> pointerroyden: 表哥的表哥.......
 * imadper blueghost 和 lemonhall这俩今天怎么了?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 其实我男人也可以
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是对于每个 i 和 j 的比赛 x(i,j),  (src,x(i,j),1)  (x(i,j),i,1)  (x(i,j),j,1)
<pointerroyden> ofan 嗯嗯~
<imadper> blueghost: 你小心~
<lemonhall> imadper: 我也不知道
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ................
<blueghost> 我不 贫了
<blueghost> 找懂 oauth 的去
<MaskRay> myke2: (i,sink,i得分的上界)
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你真是初中啊
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 真的……真的……
<ofan> lemonhall: 果然有断臂倾向...
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 啊怎么了……
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 小正太啊。。。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall ><
<Cherrot> pointerroyden: 这么牛啊，我初中还是个毛孩子呢……
<pointerroyden> Cherrot 我也是._.
<imadper> Cherrot: 大家初中的时候都是毛孩子...
<lemonhall> Cherrot: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 小学生表示被无视了
<Cherrot> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<lemonhall> Cherrot: 谁初中生不是毛孩子？
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的。 别让我 google。 基本原理我懂，我要具体的， google 到都很简单，就一用私钥加密base string
<imadper> ofan: ...........不要傲娇了,大叔
<ofan> imadper: 你才大叔,你们全家都大叔...
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后怎么刻画某个人是冠军?
<imadper> ofan: .....
<lemonhall> imadper: 你俩差不多。。。
<imadper> ofan: 表激动...
<lemonhall> imadper: 你别敖娇了。。奔三的娃
<blueghost> base string 应该都没错，但就是加密后 总通不过
<lenage> 大叔的世界？
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的
<MaskRay> myke2: 让这个人全胜
<imadper> lemonhall: 好吧,你快点儿结婚吧..
<ofan> imadper: 你是mm?
<blueghost> 全家都大叔????
<edison0354> ofan: 我马上就看到教主发布ipod了
<lenage> archlinux mount移动硬盘 除了ntfs-3g还有其他办法么？ntfs-3g完全修改了权限啊
<ofan> edison0354: ipc?
<edison0354> ofan: 已经看到皮克斯牛B的地方了
<imadper> ofan: 你们全家都是mm
<ofan> imadper: 求之不得!!!
<edison0354> ofan: 教主传记啊
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> edison0354: 电子版?
<imadper> ofan: 恩,已经事了
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 知道了, 傻掉了
<ofan> imadper: 可惜不是
<edison0354> ofan: 必然
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的。 别让我 google。 基本原理我懂，我要具体的， google 到都很简单，就一用私钥加密base string
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的
<blueghost> base string 应该都没错，但就是加密后 总通不过
<ofan> edison0354: 求一份copy
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我，hmac(sha1)怎么加密啊
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 我以后会好好待你的。。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: epub的，你要？
<ofan> edison0354: 要
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 正太
<edison0354> ofan: 你也是android？
<pointerroyden> lemonhall ><
<ofan> edison0354: 不是...
<ofan> edison0354: 你是买的?
<blueghost> 我用的库，基本的 base string都没错，总提示 Signature 错误。 Signature 就是用 hmac(sha1)加密的
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 啊。。你好萌
<myke2> MaskRay: 我在想哪些不等式怎么成立
<edison0354> ofan: 难道是iOS？
<edison0354> ofan: 必然下的啊……
<ofan> edison0354: 手机是ios,我想在电脑上看
<imadper> palm os
<ofan> edison0354: 还用啥软件?
<edison0354> ofan: 我电脑里30+GB的正版音乐都是下的啊……
<edison0354> ofan: 用IP的米淫……
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) lemonhall 叫 梅仁爱
<ofan> edison0354: 奥
<ofan> edison0354: 我都用盗版..
<happyaron> lifeng: http://202.38.64.1/
<edison0354> ofan: 能买起IP就已经是米淫了
<blueghost> 我用的库，基本的 base string都没错，总提示 Signature 错误。 Signature 就是用 hmac(sha1)加密的
<happyaron> lifeng: 呃，他网卡满负荷了，1Gbps
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我，hmac(sha1)怎么加密啊
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的
<blueghost> 谁懂 oauth 的。 别让我 google。 基本原理我懂，我要具体的， google 到都很简单，就一用私钥加密base string
<edison0354> ofan: 收到了吗？
<happyaron> lifeng: 说明天再加一跟线，2Gbps...
<myke2> MaskRay: 后面那个题呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我有点明白了， 可能不是qoauth本身的问题，是qoauth基于的qca的问题
<pointerroyden> lemonhall blueghost 啊。。怎么是这个名字啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 这题还是可以做到O(maxflow(V, V^2))的
<lifeng> happyaron: 学校网络的技术负责人是国内第一批linux用户，到现在还是纯技术流的
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 梅仁爱？？？ 没人爱啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 三颗星，能做么？
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 梅仁爱？？？ 没人爱 啊
<pointerroyden> blueghost 为什么……
<myke2> MaskRay: 这本书我完全不懂, 星号的多少是难度?
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 28了， 还没老婆，解决还要用手。 你说他是不是没人爱
<edison0354> ofan: 我发115行吗？
<lifeng> happyaron: 加带宽应该是他说了算的事
<ofan> edison0354: 行
<MaskRay> myke2: 此题都有专门名称了，能做吗？
<ofan> edison0354: epub不能转pdf?
<edison0354> ofan: epub多好……
<pointerroyden> 老妈开始唠叨了
<myke2> MaskRay: 简化版本......
<ofan> edison0354: 用什么软件看
<happyaron> lifeng: 他这一宿得飙出去好几T数据啊。
<edison0354> ofan: adobe digital editions
<ofan> edison0354: 源里有?
<edison0354> ofan: 用iBook看多好……
<edison0354> ofan: 瘟到死的……
<ofan> edison0354: 没装
<ofan> edison0354: 没windows....
<edison0354> ofan: 装吧，多好的东西啊
<edison0354> ofan: 我说装ibooks
<ofan> edison0354: 没win 没法同步
<edison0354> ofan: http://u.115.com/file/t889f5cd51
<edison0354> ofan: http://u.115.com/file/t8eb997fb4
<blueghost> 有点明白了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 教主？
<edison0354> ofan: 放着ibook那么好的东西你干嘛不用啊……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 教主威武
<edison0354> lemonhall：必然！
<imadper> ..
<ofan> edison0354: 现在只有熊猫看书和good reader
<pandajs> 刚装上11.04，为什么只有gnome桌面呢？我不是冲这个来的啊
<ofan> edison0354: linux怎么看
<edison0354> ofan: 装ibook！教主给你准备了这么好的东西你都不用……
<edison0354> ofan: 不知道
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> ofan: 我电脑上不能看小说，看不进去
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: openttd, 20443人口的城市……
<pandajs> quit
<caoyu1099> w3m www.google.com.hk中文简体打不开，302 Moved
<edison0354> ofan: 不听教主的话，打屁股～
<ofan> edison0354: - -
<caoyu1099> 但是打开百度正常，不知是什么原因
<alvin_rxg> 302
<tusooa> ls
<edison0354> caoyu1099: 让你丫用百毒！
 * adam8157 又退回mldonkey + rtorrent了
<myke2> baidu不错
<myke2> caoyu1099: w3m www.google.com
<Cherrot> 让你丫用百毒！   这句话平均每天见一次呀 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<myke2> flh: --arch
<NoIE> 有一个人在 2008 年注册了一个 wordpress.com 帐号，但是一直没有登录。
<myke2> MaskRay: 有什么测试最大匹配的吗? 我想测下Dinic和匈牙利的效率
<NoIE> 请问，他的帐号什么时候会被注销？
<edison0354> Cherrot: ……
<MaskRay> myke2: 那不叫匈牙利吧，匈牙利就是 Kuhn-Munkres
<myke2> MaskRay: 别人都这么叫的要将错就错吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 当然不行
<MaskRay> myke2: 名称一定要搞清楚的
<pointerroyden> arch的amule没有中文乱码啊~
<ofan> NoIE: 一般不会被注销
<ofan> NoIE: 除非用户自己注销
<NoIE> ofan: 多浪费？更重要的是，我很想要他的二级域名。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<ofan> NoIE: 没办法
<myke2> MaskRay: 是否现在的OI的书都这么叫的?
<ofan> NoIE: 自己买一个域名
<NoIE> ofan: 死心了。
<NoIE> ofan: 等我的博客积累到一千篇的时候，我会考虑的。
<flh> 晚上好。我一台比较老的机：hp
<flh> m000。只有集成显卡，安装xorg，外接显示器，显示不稳定。闪烁很严重。有
<flh> 办法吗？
<ofan> NoIE: 到999篇的时候 数据丢失了怎么办
<NoIE> ofan: 有上次格式化硬盘的前车之鉴，我会小心备份的。
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> NoIE: 好吧
<edison0354> flh: 叔叔好！
<ofan> edison0354: 我看不了epub
<flh> edison0354: 好好好
<edison0354> ofan: 用ibook！！！
<ofan> edison0354: 我还是找pdf的
<edison0354> ofan: 让你不听教主的话……
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> ofan: 你干嘛不找txt的……
<ofan> edison0354: 也可以
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有吧
 * adam8157 今天网络一直抽风
<imadper> fl
<imadper> flh: 什么显卡?
<flh> 我一台比较老的机：hp m000。只有集成显卡，安装xorg，外接显示器，显示不稳定。
<flh> 闪烁很严重。有办法吗？
<lenage> 上次格式化 丢失了120G的数据
<imadper> flh: 话说,01年的及其都可以正常用呀?
<lenage> 心痛致死
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如我看到黑书p330
<flh> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated
<flh> imadper: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated
<imadper> flh: 我怎么觉得,屏幕闪是线没接好,或者显示器不行了...
<flh> imadper:谢谢，可能是线，我是急用才接上的
<Stifler> hi
<edison0354> imadper: +1
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍬ 
<lifeng> imadper: 我以前所在的实验室到现在还在用99年的普通台式机当服务器
<imadper> lifeng: 我刚弄了一个老dell,两颗至强800....
<MaskRay> myke2: 好像是。。。
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> edison0354: 晚上好啊
<Stifler> lainme: MM好
<ofan> github巨慢
<lenage> lainme: 晚上好 妹子
<lainme> Stifler: 你好...
<ofan> ... 以为人家很稀罕理你们?
<Stifler> ofan: - -!
<fillayu> 我正在升级系统中？
<fillayu> 应该不会有问题吧
<ofan> fillayu: 做好准备
<edison0354> ofan: 本来就巨慢……
<fillayu> 无所谓了
<fillayu> 它自己看着办
<Stifler> 都去装11.04了?
<fillayu> 只是在升级
 * edison0354 别我说一句你们就跟啊…… Stifler，你说是不，lainme？
<lainme> edison0354: ....其实我同意你的观点
<fillayu> 我这个会不会有点 geeker 风格
 * edison0354 哦耶～
<flh> imagelife: 晚上好，刚才是您回答我问题吗？显示器不正常，没有看太清。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦。
<imagelife> flh: 不是我。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 联网的？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: yo, 游戏时间是 100年。估计总的要12个小时吧……
<jczhu> ubuntu中文塞车了
<flh> list
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是德国那个？
<zhangkaixuan> 刚刚发现 DW提供的发行版排行显示 Mint排名马上就要超越ubuntu了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那个最多玩 16年啊……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 懂 oauth 吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不懂
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 或者懂 hmac(sha1) 吗
<blueghost> HMAC-SHA1
<lainme> 为什么ubuntu的metalink只允许连接一个下载源。。
<blueghost> 郁闷死了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不懂……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好郁闷 啊
<Stifler> 还好哥选择了debian，要不然折腾死
<alvin_rxg> e
<blueghost> lainme:) 不要只懂的问问题，要懂得探索问题的原因。 从而找到 解决办法
<fillayu> linux mint 基于什么包的？
<blueghost> fillayu:) 貌似是 deb
<Stifler> blueghost: ..
<lainme> blueghost: 恩，可以手动改。我只是纳闷，既然是metalink，为什么不允许连多个站点
<blueghost> fillayu:) 你懂 HMAC-SHA1 吗
<blueghost> lainme:) 你懂 HMAC-SHA1吗
<lainme> blueghost: 不懂
<blueghost> 艾
<edison0354> Stifler: 额，大便党……
<Stifler> edison0354: 哈哈，我大便我自豪
 * lemonhall OT不在。。。没人和我聊冰与火。。。。好寂寞。。。。
<tianya> 话说，好多人啊
<edison0354> lemonhall：巧克力呢？
<edison0354> tianya: 为啥不叫maopu？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 在聊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是和女人没法聊这个啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall：去滚床单啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 别名是杀与操之歌啊。。这个
<edison0354> lemonhall：记得买durex红色包装的就行了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 明天就去。。。我不用杜蕾斯
<tianya> 你们在聊什么啊
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<jyf1987> 一天到晚滚床单 有那么多体液待射么
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
 * adam8157 悲催的停水啊
 * jxhow 幸好不停电
<fillayu> 升级时，下载软件包的速度巨慢
<fillayu> 还要16个小时
<jxhow> 不淡定  现在升级、、
<jyf1987> 1104如何
<fillayu> jxhow  有什么不好？
<lainme> 好吧。ubuntu提供metalink主要是为了wubi...其它目的请用bt...
<edison0354> fillayu: 换源啊……
<edison0354> adam8157: 帝都表示无鸭梨
<edison0354> lainme: MM是重下？不是升级？
<adam8157> edison0354: 过些天就去帝都咯, 远离这个垃圾地方
<lainme> edison0354: 三年不升，但要在虚拟机里试试别的
<fillayu> adam8157  那你现在在哪
<jxhow> fillayu: 更新速度慢，昨天更新不错，即使现在更新  过段1、2个星期还会有大量更新包
<adam8157> fillayu: 四川某市
<fillayu> adam8157  那你去帝都干嘛
<fillayu> jxhow  确实
<adam8157> fillayu: 跳槽
<edison0354> adam8157: 额
<fillayu> jxhow  取消升级喽？
<edison0354> lainme: MM也是LTS党？
<edison0354> adam8157: 跳槽……
<adam8157> edison0354: 怎么了
<edison0354> adam8157: 还是乖乖的在四川吧，帝都不适合人类居住
<lemonhall> lainme: LTS党。。。。。第一次见
<lemonhall> lainme: 你好LTS党。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 阿荣和 Destine也是啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 刚有人回答我的问题， 但我去 买烟了
<adam8157> edison0354: 这个垃圾地方和垃圾公司才不适合人类
<blueghost> 梅仁爱
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃？
<edison0354> blueghost: 抽烟不好
<lainme> edison0354: 教研室也要用，太频繁不好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾
<Stifler> 还是西域好
<edison0354> adam8157: 你来了帝都就知道了……
<FrankLv> "529791747/1073741824" 我怎么让shell给我算下？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我不喜欢LTS
<fillayu> 目前这个速度，一个晚上能行吗
<edison0354> lainme: 额，工作用啊
<edison0354> lemonhall……
<adam8157> edison0354: 哪里不好?
<jxhow> fillayu: 这个、、随便了 电脑在你手里
<edison0354> adam8157: 来了就知道了……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你说的沙尘暴吗
<edison0354> adam8157: 你有信心买套房子吗？
<adam8157> edison0354: 有
<Stifler> DEBIAN万岁
<edison0354> blueghost: 今年还没
<edison0354> adam8157: 牛！
<edison0354> adam8157: 莫非你月薪上W的？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哦，去年呢
<ofan> FrankLv: $((529791747/1073741824))
<adam8157> edison0354: 五年之后吧
<edison0354> blueghost: 忘了
<adam8157> edison0354: 必须上
<edison0354> adam8157: 牛！
<blueghost> edison0354:) 帝都 还是单双号吗
<ofan> FrankLv: $((529791747/1073741824.0)) 得到浮点数结果
<edison0354> lemonhall：看看人家……
<edison0354> blueghost: 应该是
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> edison0354:) 人也分单双号就好了
<ofan> edison0354: happy~
<lainme> edison0354: .........
<jxhow>  :D
<fillayu> adam8157
<ofan> edison0354: lucky~~~
<bao__> 月薪三万
<ofan> bao__: 谁?
<fillayu> adam8157  什么工作啊
<adam8157> fillayu: ?
<blueghost> edison0354:) 单双号结婚，单双号出生，单双号死亡
<jyf1987> blueghost: 人分有jj和没jj
<adam8157> fillayu: 内核相关
<bao__> 我以前
<fillayu> 难怪，这个价位，应该能上万了
<ofan> bao__: 做技术相关么?
<Cherrot> bao__: 你以前搞传销吗？:-)
<Stifler> bao__: !!!
<bao__> 不过是在香港咯
<ofan> bao__: 做了几年啊??
<blueghost> jyf1987:)
<bao__> 其实是港币三万五了
<jyf1987> 哈
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 懂 hmac-sha1 吗 或 oauth
<jyf1987> 走人
<edison0354> bao__: 牛人啊！
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我不知道哪出错
<zhangkaixuan> Slackware Linux 13.37 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/slackware-linux-13-37/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Slackware Linux 13.37 : OSMSG
<ofan> bao__: 做管理?
<bao__> 就是那时买的房
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu 11.04 正式版发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 : OSMSG
<ofan> bao__: 现在更高了吧
<bao__> 香港月薪10万都很多的
<edison0354> bao__: ……
<bao__> 现在没去香港了，太累
<bao__> 我是认真的，10万的很多，特别是那些政府部门
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看看吧。。我是穷人
<lemonhall> edison0354: 作为一个穷人。。飘过
<ofan> bao__: 就说技术相关的..
<bao__> 我刚到香港第一份工作才一万五，勤勤恳恳干了一年多，后来发觉受骗了
<bao__> 对，纯技术
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去香港吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那里萌妹子也多
<ofan> bao__: ...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 估计还能碰到不少岛国纯血种的妹子
<fillayu> bao__  我也想去香港
<Stifler> 好远...
<ofan> bao__: 月薪??
<draketang> 香港那么好吗？
<fillayu> 谁介绍我去香港？
<bao__> 是月薪，那个鸟人每个月给我3w5港币现金
<ofan> bao__: 什么样的技术工作啊
<bao__> 期货公司的网络系统
<fillayu> bao__  好高的工资
<fillayu> 我只要有你的一半，就满足了
<allen_tsau> ?
<wsdjeg> 有没有人升级到ubuntu11.04
<bao__> 我之前在IBM呆了3年
<ofan> bao__: 怪不得,不差钱
<Stifler> IBM好啊
<bao__> 他还打电话去我以前的雇主，哈
<bao__> IBM好个毛
<jxhow> IBM中国对技术要求怎么样 我辅导员跳槽去IBM了
<bao__> 都是些占着茅坑不拉屎的人
<jxhow> 之前在北京5500  后来跳到IBM 8k
<bao__> 甚么都讲步骤，一颗螺丝也跟一串序列号
<fillayu> 真强
<bao__> IBM里面做事的都是刚进去的，然后进去搞关系，往上爬
<fillayu> 都是有学历要求的公司
<jxhow> 没  我辅导员就普通二本
<bao__> 天天开会
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 郁闷啊，借个肩膀给我
<bao__> IBM学不到东西的
<jxhow> 看来官僚作风很甚
<fillayu> 有网络限制吗
<fillayu> 比如不能QQ
<fillayu> MSN
<lemonhall> blueghost: 砸啦？被IBM的人郁闷了？
<bao__> 有防火墙
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你猫咪店里
<fillayu> 有网络监控
<Cherrot> 大公司一般都有的吧 相当不爽地说
<bao__> 最搞笑是IBM里面全世界的人都有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 被 oauth 郁闷了。 不知道是 baseString的错误，还是 HMAC-SHA1 的错误
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<Stifler> 还是外面好阿
<bao__> 其实香港的工资不比美国或其他欧洲的低
<fillayu> 问题是，如何才能过去
<bao__> 就是香港消费太高了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想换 wm 了
<blueghost> 不喜欢 unity
<lemonhall> blueghost: 换吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我很喜欢unity....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 换什么呢。 要小的
<fillayu> blueghost  为何不喜欢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有什么提议， wm
<fillayu> bao__   如何才能去香港
<alvin_rxg> dwm，没了
<Stifler> fvwm?
<pointerroyden> 大家好~~
<blueghost> fillayu:) 有理由的吗。 就是不喜欢
<fillayu> pointerroyden  我不好
<bao__> 这个我就不知道了，我小学就跑去香港了
<pointerroyden> fillayu 怎么了._.
<lei`> 正则表达式匹配本行第二个空格则么写啊
<fillayu> pointerroyden  我去不了香港， bao_ 去得了
<Cherrot> lei`: /s/s不行？
<lemonhall> blueghost: openbox?
<pointerroyden> ^\s\s
<bao__> 所以对我来说在国内打工没有意义
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你不是习惯了OB么
<pointerroyden> fillayu 我也去不了啊><
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 正太好
<lei`> Cherrot: 空格是分开的不是在一起的
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 好~。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不想用ob 了，想换个新鲜的
<fillayu> bao__  据我所了解的，能去香港的，都是很高端的人才
<blueghost> fillayu:) 去香港干嘛
<lemonhall> fillayu: 能来大陆的才是高端人才。。。。
<Cherrot> lei`: 你想做什么呢？
<pointerroyden> lei` ^*\s*\s行不行……
<bao__> fillayu, 其实上海的人才更高端
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你OUT了。。。。
<daf3707> 哈哈，想去哪儿就去哪儿的才高端
<Cherrot> pointerroyden: 两个空格不想连吧  有点糊涂他要干吗了
<blueghost> fillayu:) 50 年不变快过了，再说， 现在也与共党越来越亲近了
<lemonhall> fillayu: 自从星爷在喜剧之王里说了，最近香港经济不景气的时候。。。。。香港就逐年在走下坡路。。。。。
<blueghost> fillayu:) 逃吧，有能力的就逃吧。 越远越好， 忘了这里吧
<lemonhall> fillayu: 不过还是比大陆好。。。。起码不用翻墙
<fillayu> 我知道上海高端人才很多
<fillayu> 可是，工资低
<pointerroyden> lemonhall:嗯嗯最近ssh好慢啊
<fillayu> 消费高
<fillayu> 上海房租就负担不起了，我
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 作为一个初中的正太。。。我想说。。你知道的太多了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall ><
<bao__> 上海的平均工资绝对比香港低
<fillayu> 51job 里面，随便一个5k价位的就是高级程序员
<jimmyxu> pointerroyden: 如果是 he 家的考虑换吧
<fillayu> bao__   1/3 香港工资不到
<fillayu> 可能是 1/5
<bao__> 不过我知道不少香港人去上海打工的
<pointerroyden> jimmyxu 嗯嗯，现在用gappproxy上推特……
<fillayu> 上次跟一个德国人碰了头，用英语交流一番后，他说 3k 要招一个很有经验的php programmer,    6k 块要招一个专家级的，必须是 expert 才能 6k
<Stifler> twitter有啥好的阿
<fillayu> 而且英语又要好的
<bao__> 香港那些政府工作才黑呢，工资高的出奇
<bao__> 德国人了解行情啊
<myke2> MaskRay: adsl允许wan端口的ping么?
<pointerroyden> Stifler: 我喜欢twitter
<pointerroyden> ~
<bao__> 香港那些政府官员的工资高的吓死人
<lemonhall> fillayu: 这德国人宰人呢
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<fillayu> bao__   所以我说上海工资低啊
<bao__> 退了休还有几百万
<lemonhall> fillayu: 给得太低了。。。
<lemonhall> bao__: 香港政府早就知道，高工资高消费。。。。
<bao__> 我曾经去考香港督察，没考上啊哈哈
<fillayu> lemonhall   bao_ 兄说德国人了解行情
<lemonhall> bao__: 这样才能促进经济良性发展啊。。。。
<fillayu> bao__  有兴趣来大陆创业吗
<Stifler> pointerroyden: 有QQ好用么?
<lemonhall> bao__: 明着给高工资多好。。。。
<neolkb> 终于进来了 11.04没有默认的ubuntu服务器！晕
<myke2> Stifler: 没
<lemonhall> bao__: 大陆的问题在于大家都知道。。那工资很高。。不是明着给的。。。。
<pointerroyden> Stifler 很少用qq了~
<bao__> 国内的工资也会越来越高的，这个是绝对的
<pointerroyden> Stifler 最近用gtalk和msn~~
<neolkb> 你们有多少人升级11.04了？
<pointerroyden> neolkb arch.,...
<fillayu> neolkb  估计没人
<jxhow> 呃、、、能不能分析一下 那些去baidu的程序员的心态？
<Stifler> 还是E-Mail好
<Cherrot> Gtalk还是只有英文版加密，太奇怪了
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有逻辑门的模拟软件?
<TopWinStudio> 好了。用networkmanager了。挺好试。
<fillayu> Cherrot  我也只用英文版
<Stifler> jxhow: C-c,C-v
<pointerroyden> Cherrot 只用gmail上~
<bao__> 不过国内工资高了，中国也没竞争力了
<Cherrot> fillayu: 今天给一个教会的人推荐聊天软件时在虚拟机实测了一下，只好推荐他英文版
<Cherrot> pointerroyden: 我在empathy里挂着～
<pointerroyden> Cherrot gmail上不去就用pidgin，那个也有加密的把……
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道的
<neolkb> 用着11.04 有种在用平板电脑的感觉！
 * jimmyxu 早都在 natty 上了 ;P
<vic> gtalk有几个人，msn 0个人。。。。。只好偶尔去qq看看 留言啥的
<Cherrot> pointerroyden: 应该有的，实在不放心就用wireshark实测一下呗
<cfy> Kandu: o
<jxhow> Stifler: 不理解 求解释
<jimmyxu> pointerroyden: pidgin 有加密
<pointerroyden> vic msn有几十个人（都是外国的）gt有几十个人（都是中国的）~
<jimmyxu> pointerroyden: Advanced 里可以选
<pointerroyden> jimmyxu Cherrot 嗯嗯 谢谢~
<lei`> erc私聊命令是神马
<Cherrot> lei`: ..... IRC？
<vic> pointerroyden: 不少了  比我强多了
<pointerroyden> vic 啊……
<Cherrot> pointerroyden: 比我也强多了……
<pointerroyden> Cherrot ._.
<Stifler> jxhow: 其实百度可以意外的搜到H网
<pointerroyden> 都是……twitter上的啊……（gtalk
<happyaron> http://www.everbox.com/f/1B4i25yzXToxpJbB8avZ25aYPQ
<happyaron> 下这个吧
<happyaron> 电信比较快
<happyaron> 盛大的服务器
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu对 西部数据的 绿盘支持如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=327976&p=2294851#p2294851 最近想买新的硬盘，打算作系统盘。看到新蛋上WD的绿盘真的是超便宜的！ 只是看到用户评论里好多人说都认不出来。。有的说到手就是坏的，绿盘有没有这么恐怖？！ 如果要做windows的系统盘，需要装个什么软件 ...
<jimmyxu> happyaron: /topic
<iYinhang> :p
<neolkb> 弱弱的问一下？ 如果单是精通python或java 一门语言 能不能找到工作:-(|)？
<jxhow> Stifler:  :p
<happyaron> jimmyxu: ^
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ......
<roylez_> neolkb: 你学java去吧，市场需求量很大
<jxhow> http://twitter.com/#!/pityonline/u  这里好多Ubuntu/Linux  用户
<lemonhall> neolkb: 可以
<neolkb> roylez_: 正在学，好痛苦 大学学的汽车！
<aronxu> 我回来了。
<lemonhall> neolkb: 不过说实话。。。精通这种话基本是扯淡
<happyaron> 我要掉线了
<neolkb> lemonhall:  我不求工资高不高，只求能多学点东西
* jimmyxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW
<lemonhall> neolkb: 企业更看重你的经历，精通语言本身。。。无意义啊
<blueghost> aronxu:) 从哪来回哪去
<neolkb> 我就是张白纸！
<happyaron> 我回来了
<lemonhall> neolkb: 那就好好挑第一份工作吧
<neolkb> 目前在一家非常小的企业做业务代表  理想工作 是程序员！
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 源里啥时候有 oneiric 的？
<neolkb> 正在学习中ing……
<lemonhall> neolkb: 一定要看重工资啊，大哥。。。
<lemonhall> neolkb: 下一次跳槽的时候才能和人家谈判啊大哥
<neolkb> 工资无所谓啦 我就想过得充实点
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不知道
<neolkb> 对钱没概念！
<myke2> MaskRay: 你测试过吗? O(VE)的匹配 && Dinic
<bao__> 是的，健康开心钱够有就是最好的
<Mr_a> Ubuntu中文论坛上不去了，求解
<soiamso> 同学们论文用什么写？
<happyaron> http://www.everbox.com/f/1B4i25yzXToxpJbB8avZ25aYPQ 电信比较快
<bao__> 难道做人就是为了追求房子和车吗
<lei``> 刚才退出了，没看到有人和我说的东西，关于正则表达式的。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我用迅雷。。。。
<neolkb> 我不喜欢车，也不喜欢房 ，我只喜欢我女朋友和电脑！
<fillayu> bao__  你追求什么
<Stifler> 我的理想是成为一名贪官
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<Stifler> bao__: 正解
<lemonhall> Stifler: +1
<fillayu> neolkb 你女朋友漂亮吗
<lemonhall> Stifler: 支持你。。。。
<Stifler> fillayu: - -!
<neolkb> 我开车的时候都开着电脑
<Stifler> lemonhall 哈哈
<neolkb> fillayu: 不漂亮
<lemonhall> neolkb: 奥。。你已经有车了啊
<fillayu> neolkb  不漂亮，那为何喜欢
<bao__> 健康开心钱够用
<happyaron> lemonhall: 呃，刚才刚经历了一起惊心动魄
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 把那个加 entrymsg 里吧… /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-cn entrymsg
<bao__> 这已经很好了
<lemonhall> happyaron: ????
<neolkb> fillayu: 用来做老婆的不一定要漂亮！
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 加个啥样的？
<bao__> 其他一切都是浮云，体验过就行了
<neolkb> lemonhall: 拖拉机算吗？
<fillayu> neolkb  我比较悲剧，对不漂亮的，总提不起兴趣，对漂亮的，就两眼发亮
<Stifler> 老婆不能太漂亮！
<happyaron> lemonhall: 有个mirror差点宕机。。。
<lemonhall> neolkb: 算！！！！
<happyaron> lemonhall: load average 700+
<lemonhall> neolkb: 现在一个拖拉机也要3、5万
<neolkb> lemonhall: :-)
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 不知道… 电信：xx，联通：xx？ :D
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 你给我写个，我加。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 额.....................
<TopWinStudio1> 怎么查看arch上安装的所有程序的名字？
<vic> pacman -Q
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我今天早上。。起来upgrade了一下
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio1 pacman -Q
<lemonhall> happyaron: 失望啊。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 只有8MB的更新。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: ofan 我的ARCH早上给我了300MB的更新。。。。。
<jingqq5210> 坑爹呢！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<happyaron> lemonhall: hehe
<Stifler> debian一直没更新
<jingqq5210> 我今天坑爹呀
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 我就没有那么多…… 只有几十兆
<jingqq5210> unity
<jingqq5210> unity太坑爹了
<neolkb> 工作存点钱，去上海或北京闯闯！
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 初中生。。你知道的太多了。。。。。。。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall ><喂怎么了！
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<lemonhall> neolkb: 去吧
<neolkb> lemonhall:  恩
<zorion> hi guys
<jingqq5210> 我今天从下午开始搞了大半天的unity，一直不成功，刚才去鬼佬的论坛转转，发现了这么一句话 ：“Nvidia 7300/7400 go cards had been blacklisted because of problems people had with them. You can override the blacklisting by adding UNITY_FORCE_START=1 to /etc/environment. For more info, see the bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/728745”
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 728745 in nux (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [High,Fix released]
<lemonhall> neolkb: 我鼓励 happyaron高中生辍学呢。。。。。所以也鼓励你去闯
<neolkb> 我女朋友总说我该出去闯闯
<jingqq5210> blacklisted！！
<neolkb> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: 而我自己却喜欢宅在家里。。。。。
<bao__> 男的出去闯闯很容易失去
<Stifler> 我也好像出去
<jingqq5210> 没人理，我论坛咆哮去
<pointerroyden> 我也辍学把._.
<neolkb> 是男人就别怕失去！
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你？我不鼓励你。。。。。。
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你才初中啊。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 鼓励失败，哈哈
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 那就到高中~
<bao__> 不是，我意思，男的去闯，会导致分手
<Stifler> bao__: 对
<lainme> bao__: 那女的？
<neolkb> 分手无所谓！ 真爱的结果是团聚！
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 按小新的话来说。。你毛都没长齐呢。。。。。
<Cherrot> /quit
<lemonhall> neolkb: 你多大？
<pointerroyden> lemonhall =-=
<Cherrot> /leave
<neolkb> 马上22了
<neolkb> 89年的
<lemonhall> neolkb: 不小了
<neolkb> 就是啊
<neolkb> 除了重庆和成都 其他地方没去过了
<lemonhall> neolkb: 做好30岁结婚的打算吧。。。。。。你看看人家 pointerroyden 初中生都想辍学了。。。。汗颜不汗颜？
<neolkb> :-[
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 喂喂><我没真的想辍啊
<tianya> 我晕，美女聚集地啊
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Stifler> 一有老婆孩子，就没野心了
<lifeng> lemonhall: 30岁还没结婚，就凑合着过吧
<fillayu> neolkb  跟我当年的想法一样
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 不是现在~~ 以后拉
<edison0354> Stifler: 你有老婆了？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 刚想借你来激励一下他呢
<neolkb> fillayu:  是吗？
<TopWinStudio1> msn现在能注册吗？被封了？？
<fillayu> neolkb  存点钱后，去北京上海闯闯
<edison0354> lemonhall：咋不泡巧克力MM了？
<Stifler> edison0354: 没结
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 啊为什么是我啊……
<edison0354> TopWinStudio1: ……
<fillayu> 结果，到最后，北京一直没去过
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio1 没有把……
<edison0354> Stifler: 有妞就不错了……
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 因为你比他小好多吧
<fillayu> 我还没去过北京啊
<neolkb> fillayu: ---！
<fillayu> 北京，我的梦想
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Twindy-Screenshot-8728.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Twindy Screenshots, screen capture - Softpedia
<Stifler> edison0354: 问题是彪悍妞
 * edison0354 帝都和魔都的人都想跑回去，其他地方的人都想来帝都和魔都……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这个是什么 wm
<edison0354> Stifler: 不要的话让给我吧
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 有已经辍学打工的例子……你应该举那个~
<neolkb> 北京！ 我一定回去 不过最终我还是会到重庆，我最喜欢的城市
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 谁啊？
<Stifler> edison0354: 来拿
<pointerroyden> lemonhall twitter上的某人啊……95年的……比我大两岁把……
<lemonhall> neolkb: 破釜沉舟。。。。。
<bao__> 你说的这两个城市我偏偏没去过，重庆成都
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 啊？哦。。好吧
<neolkb> lemonhall:  好的！
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那个那个啥……前几天刚看过……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是不是在害人家娃啊？
<oinil> 最近yaourt老出问题阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哎~~~
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<neolkb> bao__: 可以去重庆看看 成都别来了
<happyaron> edison0354: 我坐火车感觉很深。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 还有从小学就开始用linux呢…… 我初中才用的><
<edison0354> lemonhall：先把desire HD给我寄过来吧，我会感激你的……
<oinil> 另外为啥我连locate命令都用不了了阿？
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: 想来的，想走的
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Window-Managers/Twindy-8728.shtml
<bao__> 为什么啊，重庆有甚么值得看，成都有啥不值得来
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我为毛要你的感激？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Twindy 1.01 for Linux - A window manager for linux inspired by Tracktion. - Softpedia
<pointerroyden> oinil 是locale 把。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 挺漂亮的。
<oinil> pointerroyden: 是locate
<oinil> pointerroyden: .....
<Stifler> 重庆不错
<edison0354> lemonhall：==!
<Stifler> 美女多
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 恩。。。好。。。。
<neolkb> 我看到成都男人就没意思！ 重庆人会给你富有朝气的感觉！
<pointerroyden> oinil 那是干什么的啊……
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 嗯嗯~~
<Stifler> 重庆男都是耙耳朵
<oinil> pointerroyden: 定位某些文件的阿...你没用过？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 身为一个有抑郁情节的男人。。。。今晚怎么能说出这么燃的话？
<neolkb> Stifler: 那叫爱老婆！
<oinil> pointerroyden: 试试看你有没有
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 见过一个左边那东西在上面的
 * lifeng 和一群年轻人一起玩，顿觉年轻许多
<bao__> 你为什么去看男人？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 奥。。。这一刻我燃神附体。。。。。
<pointerroyden> oinil 没……  zsh: command not found: locate
<bao__> 看到成都女人有没意思？
<neolkb> 没意思
<neolkb> 成都女人烦！
<lenovo_Arch> 我说论坛没人了，全在这猫着呢
<lenovo_Arch>  :)
<neolkb> 不是我的理想对象！
<lemonhall> neolkb: 去吧去吧。。。。。。。。
<pointerroyden> lenovo_Arch 啊arch有一个~
<lemonhall> neolkb: 北京适合你
<oinil> pointerroyden: 常常用来比如locate libimf
<oinil> 还有没有人也找不到locate命令阿？
<pointerroyden> oinil 是找到某一个包的文件么？
<neolkb> lemonhall:  我相信你 ，我也相信我自己！
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，有点想去试试看
<edison0354> lemonhall：发来吧～
<jimmyxu> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/web-browsing 嗯，百度？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Web browsing | Ubuntu
<lenovo_Arch> pointerroyden: 刚脱离ubuntu
<neolkb> 我就喜欢快节奏！
<pocoyo> 论坛能打开么?
<oinil> pointerroyden: 是的。当然不止找包啦，其他也可以。
<pointerroyden> lenovo_Arch 嗯嗯我一个礼拜前arch的~
<neolkb> 脱离ubuntu？
<bug> test
<pocoyo> : 秋色虽然转瞬即逝,却是那么的迷人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pointerroyden> oinil 那个我一般用which,pacman -Ql，什么的
<lenovo_Arch> 论坛这会才三十几个人，不正常啊
<bao__> 那你该去香港，整个香港快得密不透风
<neolkb> 我看是脱离win还差不多
<oinil> lenovo_Arch: 试试看你有没有locate
<bao__> 到了香港，你会觉得一根针都插不进
<neolkb> win是越看越失败！越来越无奈！
<lenovo_Arch> neolkb: 换arch了
<lainme> lenovo_Arch: 502
<neolkb> 香港我过不去！
<oinil> pointerroyden: arch? 话说你最近yaourt问题多不
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你就试试咯
<oinil> pointerroyden: 我老是出问题
<lenovo_Arch> 论坛502了吗
<pointerroyden> oinil 没什么问题啊~
<myke2> 什么发行版的都是浮云
<neolkb> 今天我的帖子被移动了！
<oinil> pointerroyden: 今天又说找不到libyajl了。然后我就locate了一下，发现locate也没了......
<lenovo_Arch> yaourt昨天确实出问题了
<oinil> pointerroyden: 悲剧阿
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 找不到他官网
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/twindy.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Twindy: 一个有点特别的窗口管理器 — LinuxTOY
<pointerroyden> oinil 啊。。
<lenovo_Arch> 开了官方的源才好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好的
<pocoyo> lenovo_Arch: 我打不开.
<lenovo_Arch> 这会连接超时，果然出问题了
<neolkb> 北京！ 7月见！
<edison0354> neolkb: 来吧……
<oinil> ......
<Stifler> 造反了!
<oinil> 还有谁arch的吱一声阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来吧
<flybug> 我
<Stifler> 吱
<neolkb> 都在北京呢？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 西安召唤你
<pointerroyden> oinil 啊我是~
<oinil> Stifler: 试试看有没有locate命令
<oinil> ...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其实我想去新疆。。。。
<blueghost> 不知道为什么我的电脑忽然变的那么慢了
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<oinil> flybug: 试试看有没有locate命令
<edison0354> lemonhall：卖哈密瓜啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我去西安你给我desire HD?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 妹子比较有异国情调
<edison0354> lemonhall：那我明天就买票去
<neolkb> 问下在北京的朋友，房租均价多少？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你就这点出息？
<Stifler> lemonhall: 来
<lemonhall> neolkb: 4000
<lemonhall> Stifler: ..........................
<Stifler> oinil: 有
<neolkb> 4000？
<lemonhall> Stifler: 你新疆的？
<neolkb> 6环以外？
<oinil> Stifler: 什么路径？
<Stifler> lemonhall: 是阿
<Stifler> oinil: ?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那个 twindy 左侧的东西要减小的
<lemonhall> edison0354: Stifler 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。觉得像不像那个叫破喉咙也没人理你的那个段子？
<oinil> Stifler: locate 的路径
<myke2> MaskRay: 有什么max-flow的题么
<Stifler> lemonhall: 像。。。
<TopWinStudio1> 如果我想模糊查找pacman怎么查询呢？比如说我想查带xfce4前缀的程序？
<lenovo_Arch> neolkb: 今天发重贴的人很多，多数都挪了
<Stifler> oinil: locale: /usr/bin/locale /etc/locale.gen /etc/locale.alias /usr/lib/locale /usr/include/locale.h /usr/share/locale /usr/share/man/man7/locale.7.gz /usr/share/man/man1/locale.1.gz /usr/share/man/man5/locale.5.gz
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 减小？你是说最终会去掉?
<lemonhall> neolkb: 1500左右吧。。。。
<oinil> ....
<edison0354> neolkb: 北四环，一个人住，我记得大概2K吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我上不了那官网
<lemonhall> neolkb: 你如果拖家带口。。。必须4000
<oinil> Stifler: 我要的是locate
<neolkb> lemonhall: 单身
<edison0354> lemonhall: 4K都不一定够……
<oinil> Stifler: 不是locale
<pointerroyden> oinil 是软件包里的把……
<neolkb> 对住房条件没有任何要求
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为毛我觉得这两会分手？
<edison0354> lemonhall：？
<Stifler> oinil: locate: /usr/bin/locate /usr/share/man/man1/locate.1.gz
<edison0354> lemonhall：哪俩？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://freshmeat.net/projects/twindy/  <== 看样子很久没更新了
<edison0354> lemonhall：我要DHD
<Stifler> lemonhall: 哈哈
<oinil> pointerroyden: 不是阿。就算是，我pacman了findutils这个包就该有啦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为毛我腹黑的觉得他老婆是想让他出去闯。。。然后在重庆再找个给力靠谱的。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<pointerroyden> oinil 嗯嗯我也pacman一个
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。。。飘过。。。然后去看杀与操之歌。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<edison0354> lemonhall：发DHD吧～
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: c++/gpl 你可以改改代码，然后整个新的 wm
<pointerroyden> :: Retrieving packages from core... 不动了._.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你可以去整GTK3啊。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后用游览器渲染。。。。
<Stifler> 杀与操之歌是虾米?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 用游览器渲染GTK3。。。这个符合你的性格
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不符合
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 作者 => PhD in Music Technology from the University of Glasgow
<neolkb> Glasgow是哪？
<lemonhall> Stifler: 冰与火之歌，不那么积极阳光，也不那么消极阴暗。。的一部剧集
<lemonhall> blueghost: 为什么不符合？FF4渲染GTK3。。。多标签窗口管理器。。整个系统就一个游览器了。。还不够简洁？
<blueghost> .....
<Stifler> lemonhall: ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不明白
<neolkb> 11.04 BUG还比较多
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 人家人 *** 音乐技术的博士
<blueghost> ......
<lemonhall> Stifler: http://www.douban.com/people/cloudwu/
<lemonhall> Stifler: 云风的个人爱好，所以就无聊跟着看了看，觉得还行。。。
<neolkb> 还是10.04LTS 比较强
<Stifler> lemonhall: OK
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦，跨行业的?
<myke2> 10.04.2 LTS +1
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 音乐技术…游戏音乐啊，汽车音乐啊，到处都可以应用的
<neolkb> myke2: 11.04.2LTS？
<neolkb> :-)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/twindy-1.01.tar.gz
<myke2> neolkb: 10.04
<TopWinStudio> pacman怎么模糊查询都安装过什么程序？？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: pacman -Qs ???
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不用了。还是先放放。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<lemonhall> Stifler: 你为什么在新疆？
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio pacman -Q
<lemonhall> Stifler: 那里的IT行业听说相当。。。不给力啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 因 qoauth 有点挫败感。
<myke2> pointerroyden: pacman -Qs 支持正则表达式么
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<pointerroyden> myke2 额……不清楚。。。
<neolkb> 各位！ 学习去了，慢慢聊
<pointerroyden> -s, --search <regex> search locally-installed packages for matching strings
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似所有参数都按要求做了，就是通不过。
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 很有用。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 等等
<TopWinStudio> pointerroyden:  thx
<alvin_rxg> 灯，等灯等灯！
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio 可以用么~
<MaskRay> myke2: 同求
<Stifler> lemonhall: 相当不给力，我家在这..
<TopWinStudio> 介绍下arch下好用的下载软件？？
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: wget
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio pacman ,yaourt,wget,axel
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio gui多线程的话可以multiget(吸血……
<TopWinStudio> Stifler:  pointerroyden 就是类似BT了。http下载之类的。多线程的。
<tenzu> yaourt
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio axel是多线程把~
 * microcai HELP!
<myke2> pointerroyden: muiltiget不行吧
<TopWinStudio> pointerroyden: 哦。gui的吗？？
 * microcai help!
<TopWinStudio> pointerroyden: 这种软件还是找些简单操作的。
 * microcai 急死人了！555555555
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 不是说了, aria2
<pointerroyden> myke2 啊http可以…… bt不行
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio ^^嗯嗯
<Stifler> microcai: what happend?
<myke2> pointerroyden: 我说muiltiget这东西不太行吧, 很久没有更新, 我觉得不如axel, aria2
<myke2> roylez_: 你哪里搞的Ip
<tenzu> microcai: 咋的了？
<myke2> roylez_: 抱歉, 发错了
<pointerroyden> myke2 哦哦……反正是开源的吧…… 自己改好了……XDD
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦哦。thx
<Arch_new> 飞箭前两天出问题卸了
<microcai> tenzu:  Stifler 编译的内核死活不能启动
<myke2> pointerroyden: 问题是这玩意速度也不快
<Arch_new> 先在用快车
<myke2> pointerroyden: 没人维护
<pointerroyden> myke2 我觉得还行。。
<xtzyz> 升级很慢啊，2，3k的速度
<Stifler> microcai: 额，编译内核的话我就帮不上了
<do-something> hello my favorite country!!!
<pointerroyden> do-something hi
<lemonhall> do-something: hello
<myke2> pointerroyden: 而且还不如aria2方便
<xtzyz> 有没有快点的源推荐？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你网络流如此之强了，上次 pigs 那题被你代数方法推出来了
<happyaron> Stifler: 换源
<happyaron> Stifler: 换163 sohu这样的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) parameter_absent
<blueghost> oauth_parameters_absent:oauth_signature
<myke2> MaskRay: 那推导有问题的
<pointerroyden> myke2 aria2以前没听说过…… 怎么用啊
<blueghost> 这个什么意思
 * microcai help
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这个什么意思
<blueghost> parameter_absent
<blueghost> oauth_parameters_absent:oauth_signature
<myke2> pointerroyden: 官方说明不是很多的
<do-something> pointerroyden, lemonhall hi.... I don't know chiness language but china is my most favorite country
<happyaron> Stifler: 还没提供镜像下载，所以负载应该比较底
<TopWinStudio> myke2: aria2 这个东西不是gui的吧？能下载bt电影方便吗？
<jiero> pointerroyden: see Aria2.sourceforge.net
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你继续。。
<pointerroyden> do-something ....well
<blueghost> do-something:) welcome
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 为什么是我……
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 我看见热血的老外就无力。。。。。
<pointerroyden> jiero 谢谢~
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 缺少个参数 oauth_signature ?
<pointerroyden> do-something hi whats up?
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 省事的话给Firefox上一个插件, 叫flashgot
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 统一管理
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 这样就没后顾之忧了
<do-something> blueghost, thanks
<blueghost> 大家别说中文了，来了个老外，为了表示欢迎，大家说英文
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 嗯。好的。这样好。
<pointerroyden> haha lol
<blueghost> do-something:) i don't speak english.
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 介绍个电影播放软件。smplayer?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不缺呢
<myke2> TopWinStudio: mplayer
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 我对Linux也不怎么熟悉
<dororo_> 记得以前看见一个老外的博客，用中文写的，介绍ubuntu方面的东东
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚……不清楚 absent 具体什么意思
<myke2> MaskRay: 而且那种方法使用面狭窄
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如CTSC1999家园 似乎完全不能用
<MaskRay> myke2: 表示完全不懂
<dororo_> 至今还印象深刻
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我也查过字典， 糊里糊涂的
<do-something> pointerroyden, You speak English?
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> do-something:) do you know oauth?
<pointerroyden> do-something what kinda disco ur using?
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有min-cut更加头疼了
<pointerroyden> do-something yup a little
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 你说的是啥意思
<lemonhall> TopWinStudio: Umplayer....
<do-something> blueghost, oauth ?
<blueghost> do-something:) yep
<pointerroyden> blueghost 我跟他说…… 你在用什么发行版啊
<lemonhall> do-something: where are you come from??
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 有些地址防盗链
<do-something> blueghost, don't know what is  oauth
<blueghost> do-something:) where are you from?
<alvin_rxg> pointerroyden: kinda 是啥……
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。。那没事。我主要是有个工具就好。
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 用flashgot基本能解决
<pointerroyden> alvin_rxg kind of 的缩写……
<TopWinStudio> lemonhall: thanks.
<blueghost> do-something:) o
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 你先pacman -S aria2
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 然后装下flashgot就ok了, 比较省事.
<TopWinStudio> 十年——献给80后有人看了吗？
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。好的。thanks
<Stifler> my english too poor...
<lemonhall> TopWinStudio: 我是90后~~~~~~~~
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 不需要其他配置了？？
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 献什么啊。 献身？
<blueghost> do-something:) where are you from?
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 稍微配置下FlashGot, 其实只要一步, 很明显的, 就是把Aria2设置为默认下载管理器, 我想这个你自己摸索下不到半分钟就设置好了
<lemonhall> do-something: why your reaction so slowly????
<jingqq5210> 为什么上不了论坛了？
<jingqq5210> 论坛挂了？
<vic> 应该说  where do you come from？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说的是什么 reaction 啥意思
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。好的。我琢磨琢磨。
<blueghost> do-something:) where do you come from?
<Stifler> lemonhall: be cause he trying to using chinese..
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我问他你丫的咋反应这么慢
<vic> blueghost: 刚学的 哈哈 现学现卖
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 一些回忆。我媳妇推荐给我说很感人，我还没看。
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) 哦
<do-something> blueghost, i understand your question
<blueghost> do-something:)
<lei``> 如何匹配空格而不匹配换行
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 他是什么意思。
<lemonhall> do-something: English is not your mother-language???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哪句话？
<blueghost> mother-language???
<do-something> lemonhall, no
<blueghost> father-language???
<myke2> native language
<do-something> lol
<myke2> ......
<lemonhall> do-something: Japanese?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: mother tongue 本国语言
<do-something> No
<lifeng> blueghost: parent-
<vic> do-something: where do you come from and what nationality are you?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我问他 从哪来，他说明白我的问题。 什么意思呢
<lemonhall> do-something: OK, let's me guess...
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?????
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有点想官员回答媒体的问题
<pointerroyden> 他说他在想些什么（私聊
<do-something> lemonhall, haha
<myke2> pointerroyden: 你初中生?
<lemonhall> do-something: give me some hits??
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 中国说的母语，是从英语那来得？
<pointerroyden> myke2 嗯嗯。。。
<TopWinStudio> 现在的年轻人真是太猛了。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 什么母语英语？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) give you a little color to see see
<myke2> pointerroyden: 牛啊
<TopWinStudio> linux从娃娃抓起。
<do-something> lemonhall, Wait let me translate my lang to cn
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio myke2:你们不要这样好不好……
 * microcai 总算内核能启动了
 * microcai 诶
<pointerroyden> do-something:just english is okay ;)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我还以为 mother language 是中文式英语
<vic> do-something: where do you come from and what nationality are you?
<myke2> pointerroyden: 我初中恐怕不知何谓linux
<pointerroyden> do-something we will understand ur sentences..lol
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃
<TopWinStudio> pointerroyden: 真的。我家孩子出生了也要用linux，不能让学windows。
<pointerroyden> myke2:那是很就医前啊……
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 我才知道。。。。
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio 我也是~
<lemonhall> do-something: use google? no no no, you'd better use your native language
<do-something> vic, actually i am thinking ......haha ...why you are intelligent ...
<myke2> pointerroyden: 2年前
<blueghost> 中国的"母语"这个词， 是从英语 mother language 来的？ 还是恰巧 都一样
<vissible> do-something, do you know chinese?
<pointerroyden> vissible do-something: he (or she) has already told he could not
<TopWinStudio> pointerroyden: 你早着呢。哈。你爸做到了。你把是搞软件开发的？？
<pointerroyden> TopWinStudio 他是电脑盲><
<do-something> vissible, pointerroyden is right
<vissible> pointerroyden, sorry,i just log in.
<vic> he says he is thinking
<pointerroyden> do-something yup we can teach u some ;)
<pangyu> blueghost: 英语是有这么说的啊
<pointerroyden> vissible np
<TopWinStudio> pointerroyden: 那你很猛。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 聊天也要查字典，好痛苦啊
<blueghost> pangyu:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ..
<do-something> wow that is great pointerroyden
<blueghost> pangyu:) 我不懂英文所以有疑问啊
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 他哪国人啊。。。还是没问出来。。。
<pointerroyden> do-something: yup.
<pangyu> blueghost: 或者叫mother tongue
<blueghost> pangyu:) 哦
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 哈哈那个无所谓……
<pangyu> blueghost: 大哥你谦虚了
<lemonhall> do-something: France?
<blueghost> pangyu:) 谦虚什么
<blueghost> pointerroyden 啥意思
<pangyu> blueghost: 说自己不懂英语，哈哈
<TopWinStudio> myke2: mplayer安装完之后还要安装其他的吗？？
<pointerroyden> do-something:okay lets begin with the base simple phrase in chinese
<do-something> lemonhall, nop .... it is difficult to detect my lang
<blueghost> pangyu:) 是不懂英语啊
<myke2> TopWinStudio: mplayer foo 直接能播放吧
<pointerroyden> blueghost: 哪句？
<lemonhall> do-something: .............
<TopWinStudio> myke2: sure?
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 不清楚, 我这里解码器似乎是自动装上的
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 啊，原来他说的是你的名字啊。 我一看 do-something 说的每个单词，都查字典
<do-something> Google search don't give me result for any china website..... That is why i thought that only way is #ubuntu-cn to talk
<pointerroyden> do-something:'Hi' for chinese is '你好'
<lemonhall> do-something: you are a mystery, no you are the mystery doctor....
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 看到他说你这个 nick，我去查字典，查不到
<vic> 我怀疑这哥们来消遣咱们来了
<pointerroyden> do-something:for pinyin is 'hai', i think it would be easier to be written for u
<blueghost> vic:)
<pointerroyden> blueghost 那要怪你……
<lemonhall> vic: 只有 pointerroyden是好孩子啊。。。。。
<lemonhall> vic: 你瞧你，你也腹黑了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall: 怎么了._.
<vic> lemonhall: 汗。。。。。
<pointerroyden> do-something: got it?
 * lifeng 都不如"当vim用户说:wq的时候，emacs用户应该c-x c-c"
 * lemonhall 让这个世界充满爱吧~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 是啊。 我还以为是有意思的，拼命查
 * vic 大爱无疆 博爱 啊 博爱
<blueghost> do-something:) lemonhall he say love you
<pointerroyden> blueghost: 哼……pointer的确是有意思的……royden是我瞎编出来的
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 继续和他说吧。。。。。初中正太就是萌
<vic> blueghost: 你那句根本就不通顺 中国英语啊 哥们
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 哦
<blueghost> vic:) 我只能用中国英语啊。 我说我不懂英文
<pointerroyden> lemonhal ><
<lemonhall> 召唤小O啊。。这个时候小哦。。最有用了
<blueghost> do-something:) good good study, day day up
<happyaron> lifeng: load average: 712.77, 723.35, 596.46 刚才
<happyaron> lifeng: ...
<vic> blueghost: 不懂就学啊 像我现在就学呢
<lemonhall> !tran | zh_CN 愿原力与你同在
<dororo_> 老外是不是撞墙了
<pointerroyden> 嗯嗯~我就是上初中才开始学的呢
<blueghost> vic:)
<blueghost> dororo_:) .......
<do-something> 你好
<lifeng> happyaron: bbs上刚说换nginx后降了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 见鬼了
<pointerroyden> 他说他不是美国英国人嗯嗯~
<blueghost> do-something:) 你好，哪里人
<vic> do-something: are you french？
<happyaron> lifeng: 限制apache和proftpd之后降的
<blueghost> do-something:) 在中国留学吗
<happyaron> lifeng: nginx还没切过去
<blueghost> vic:) 可能他有中国朋友在旁边
<lifeng> happyaron: 不清楚这台虚拟机有没有优化配置
<lemonhall> vic: 说实话。。法国人从小学就要学 英语
<pointerroyden> 我想学法语。。
<happyaron> lifeng: 给的资源太少，服务软件配置写的也随意
<dororo_> blueghost: 什么？
<pointerroyden> ><`
<happyaron> lifeng: 16核心的host，虚拟机分配了4核。
<lemonhall> vic: 不是小日本，也不是法国人。。。英语看上去很烂的样子。。反应又这么迟钝
<blueghost> do-something:) are you Vietnamese?
<vic> do-something: are you french？And are you come from rennes？
<lifeng> happyaron: 给我们bbs技术组配置的看上去4核至强的机器编译起来和p3 800Mhz的机器一样快
<myke2> MaskRay: 我这里irc不正常, 是一段一段突然显示的
<lemonhall> happyaron: bbs这么耗资源啊
<happyaron> lifeng: ...
 * lifeng 也是虚拟机
<blueghost> do-something:) Where are you from？
<Stifler> ir?
<happyaron> lemonhall: 不是bbs，是个mirror
<blueghost> vic:) 谷歌翻译是 Where are you from
<do-something> blueghost, 号..我会告诉你详细内容
<lemonhall> happyaron: 奥。。。CPU考费的这么厉害？
<do-something> blueghos, my sentence is OK?
<pointerroyden> 嗯嗯   我不用缩写了……
<vic> blueghost: 那叫机器翻译。。。不过能看懂就是了
<Stifler> do-something: you come from arabic?
<pointerroyden> do-something it was okay.. just one thing was wrong
<MaskRay> myke2: 网络不好？
<blueghost> do-something:) Why do you want to enter the walls?
<lemonhall> Stifler: 哈哈哈哈啊哈。。。下一句问，你是本拉登嘛
<vic> do-something: you 惨
<pointerroyden> do-something:that "号",you should replace it for "好"
<Stifler> lemonhall: 哈哈
<Stifler> 我怀疑这哥是便衣……
<vic> do-something: you can speak english
<TopWinStudio>  mplayer很好。
<do-something> pointerroyden, thanks
 * lemonhall 我疯了。。去刷牙，这个老外反应真慢
<do-something> vic, yeah
<pointerroyden> do-something:nothing ;)
<yunfan> happyaron: 论坛切nginx了？
<lifeng> happyaron: 就是这个 http://bbs.ustc.edu.cn/cgi/go?cgi=bbscon&bid=77&fn=M4D92CD5B
<TopWinStudio> 有没有人推荐一个类似于mydeskktop那样的跨平台软件？？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不清楚
<lifeng> happyaron: mirrors那台我不清楚
<vic> le
<do-something> lemonhall, lol
<blueghost> hi
<Stifler> Kazakh?
<vic> do-something: ok
<^k^> blueghost, 好  ㍯ 
<blueghost> Quiet
<pointerroyden> Russian?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么不说话了
<lemonhall> do-something: Здравствуйте, товарищ
<do-something> Perhaps i am disturbing here please?
<pointerroyden> do-something:no.ur welcome ;)
<do-something> lemonhall, what is it?
<vic> do-something: may you answer my question ? are you french?
<blueghost> do-something:) no
<lemonhall> dororo_: مرحبا، الرفيق
<lemonhall> do-something: مرحبا، الرفيق
<blueghost> do-something:) i want to know where are you from
<do-something> lemonhall, brute focing hehe
<wzssyqa> test
<pointerroyden> do-something hey guy
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍯ 
<Stifler> 这哥到这来秀E文来了
<lemonhall> dororo_: Xin chào, đồng chí
<do-something> blueghost, I am worry if you refuse me after heard my country name
<lemonhall> do-something: 嗯哼，暴力破解你
<pointerroyden> do-something NO one will refuse you here
<pointerroyden> do-something we won't
<vic> lemonhall: 我这现实来自法国雷恩
<dororo_> lemonhall: 对我说什么？
<do-something> vic, no
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 他是否说 他还怕 当我知道他的国家 后会排斥他，是这个意思吗
<blueghost> do-something:) no
<blueghost> do-something:) don't worry
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没
<Stifler> 这丫是便衣
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 他说的是什么意思
<Stifler> 我走了
<Stifler> 估计是犹太
<pointerroyden> Stifler 再见~
<blueghost> Stifler:) 886
<pointerroyden> 我不歧视犹太._.
<vic> 这丫 就是一忽悠咱们玩来了  用英语问 不回答 我说中文他竟然知道啥意思。。。
<alvin_rxg> vic: 那个是连接的服务器地址……
<do-something> blueghost, Can't you all make me your friend without my country name please?
<pointerroyden> blueghost, 他貌似还是不想说
<lemonhall> 中国最近和哪个国家有仇？
<lemonhall> 貌似没有啊
<yunfan> lemonhall  cjk互相都看不起
<vic> lemonhall: 资本主义国家 哈哈
<lemonhall> 除非他是个小日本儿
<lifeng> happyaron: 试了下，确实校内的机器也连不上了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 翻译一下 他说的是什么
<pointerroyden> do-something,okay,lol
<lemonhall> 嗯哼。。有道理。。我知道了！
<pointerroyden> blueghost 他貌似是说，嗯嗯，你们不能不要管我的国家么
<pointerroyden> blueghost 貌似
<blueghost> 好吧
<vic> blueghost: 可以不用我国家的名字和我做朋友吗  直译
<dororo_> 他不想别人在乎他是哪个国家的
<lemonhall> dororo_: 안녕, 동지
<blueghost> do-something:) ok.
<lemonhall> do-something: 안녕, 동지
<pointerroyden> do-something, hi wanna learn a bit of chinese?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别问他国籍拉，貌似他对这个敏感
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别吓跑他拉
<do-something> i should not hide my country name perhaps ..... Because you may think me "enemy" of china blueghost lemonhall
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该是我们不对，太八卦了
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<pointerroyden> do-something, no,we dont
<lemonhall> 好吧。。我是坏人。。
<pointerroyden> 诶他果然是担心那个
<lemonhall> 不知道国家怎么聊啊
<vic> blueghost:  lemonhall 你们吓到人家小朋友了
<pointerroyden> 中国的仇人
<do-something> thanks
<Kandu> yunfan: 呃，發現我完虐 sc2 瘋狂電腦了
<pointerroyden> do-something we dont think that..lol
<blueghost> do-something:) ok.
<lemonhall> 风土人情。。还有女人。。。
<myke2> do-something: there's no enemy.
<lemonhall> 我想知道啊。。。。。啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<yunfan> blueghost: 瞎扯 这小孩明明看得懂中文
<Kandu> yunfan: 幾天前連困難電腦都打不過的 :)
<blueghost> yunfan:) 哦
<yunfan> Kandu: 俄 找到规律了？
<do-something> myke2, thanks... But ...
<lemonhall> Kandu: sc2?
<vic> yunfan: 所以我说这是一忽悠来玩我们了
<Kandu> yunfan: 差不多
<lemonhall> Kandu: 这么强。。。。
<blueghost> do-something:) 我可以用中文吗，如果你看得懂的话。 我不大懂英文
<yunfan> vic: 没错
<pointerroyden> do-something,don't be worry,yup,whats ur bank card number?
<yunfan> Kandu: 最近过得怎样？系统写好了没
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) ?????
<Kandu> yunfan: 核心快了
<lemonhall> Kandu: 那天我看了那段电脑AI虐人类的视频之后。。我决定不碰SC2了
<pointerroyden> do-something if they refuse u i will send money to u
<vic> pointerroyden: 这小孩更坏
<serene> :-)
<blueghost> hehe
<yunfan> Kandu: 呵呵 可真慢阿
<myke2> do-something: That's their curiosity.
<do-something> pointerroyden, lol
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯嗯
<serene> do-something, hello
<pointerroyden> do-something,okay if u dont wanna tell
<serene> who are you all talking about?
<pointerroyden> vic XDD
 * lemonhall 他反应太慢了。。。。。。。
<TopWinStudio> libreoffice怎么安装汉化版的？？
 * lemonhall 慢得人心急啊
<do-something> blueghost, 我不知道
<vic> lemonhall: 用翻译软件 来回的翻译能不慢吗
<myke2> TopWinStudio: pacman -Ss libreoffice
<blueghost> do-something:) o
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 找到有个zh-CN
<yunfan> Kandu: 那你啥时候能搞定呢 好像半年没问过你了
<Kandu> yunfan: 今年
<yunfan> Kandu: 之后呢 就做啥去？ 继续去纺织厂上班？
<Kandu> yunfan: 種菜種樹去唄
<TopWinStudio> myke2:  good.谢谢。
<Kandu> yunfan: 不過先去城裡玩一段時間
<yunfan> Kandu: 呵呵 那就是杭州了
<myke2> do-something: If you have some problems on computer with ubuntu or other linux distro, please enter #ubuntu, they will help you.
<Kandu> yunfan: 打算先去體驗一下程序猿的悲摧生活^_^
<yunfan> Kandu: 来帝都体验吧
<blueghost> do-something:) Do not blame us. We are just very curious. So if you do not want to say, I do not ask. There is no enemy, even if the reality is the enemy here as a friend.
<ooooOOOO> Gentoo在emerge 的时候怎么先提示这个软件包已经安装，而不重新编译呢？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他会看得懂 google 的中文翻译吗
<lemonhall123> blueghost: ..................
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 今天我老掉线啊
<pointerroyden> blueghost ..
<vic> blueghost: 你太有爱了
<happyaron> lifeng: 他自己在机房下载也只有1M/s
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么
<blueghost> vic:) 看懂我说的什么了？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的黑丝袜在楼下猛拔你的网线， 说你不理他
<do-something> vic, CTCP ping
<vic> blueghost: 那么一长串，难道是google翻译的？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有道理
<blueghost> vic:) 是啊
<pointerroyden> 他回复了嗯嗯
<pointerroyden> 很多
<lemonhall> blueghost: 黑丝妹子在呼唤我
<pointerroyden> 关于喜欢中国的理由什么的
<vic> pointerroyden: where？
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 没看到
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 和你私聊？？？
<pointerroyden> blueghost: 对啊~
<pointerroyden> 嗯嗯，他说他在这里不知道怎么开口……差不多
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 哦
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 她是女孩？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 果然，全世界淫民都喜欢小正太。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<pointerroyden> 想要融入这里来……
<pointerroyden> lemonhall =-=
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 他怕羞？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你可以去屎了。。。你不够萌。。。
<dororo_> 怎么知道是小正太，能看见吗？
<edison0354> lemonhall：发DHD先
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你可以去屎了。。。你没有 pointerroyden萌。。。。
<pointerroyden> 他说……他希望能与中国保持友谊
<blueghost> 谁是小正太
<pointerroyden> 他喜欢中国的原因是……1
<blueghost> 。。。。
<pointerroyden> 1 中国人好聪明
<lemonhall> blueghost: pointerroyden啊。。初中生
<blueghost> 翻译官
<pointerroyden> 第二个原因是中国功夫的原因%…嗯；’ ~
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<lemonhall> 我们真的不关心他OR她。。。。。
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 象这个？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 你接着和他 OR 她聊吧。。。
<pointerroyden> 3. 最重要的一点~ 中国充满了计算机专家 (~
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 好好练练你的英语
<pointerroyden> blueghost lemonhall 不要这样拉……
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 感肯定， 他不是一个美国人
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 我看他也是个穷苦的第三世界国家来的人
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 肯定不是个 日本人
<vic> pointerroyden: 第三点有点坑爹了
<lemonhall> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lemonhall> 会不会是印度？？？
<pointerroyden> 4. 中国不鸟美国、
<lemonhall> 不对不对
<vic> pointerroyden: 难道是非洲的兄弟？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 阿富汗？
<vic> pointerroyden: 巴基斯坦
<lemonhall> 印度人的英语超级棒的
<dororo_> 佛山无影腿那段是谁说的
<pointerroyden> 4.原文的话是China can competition with USA and china don't care them
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你能听懂？？
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 越来越象那边的人了
<lemonhall> vic: 扯。。巴国和中国没问题啊
<blueghost> 巴基斯坦？
<xiuzi> 论坛怎么不能访问了？？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 几大可能是 利比亚的
<lemonhall> blueghost: +1
<hceasy> com org 都挂了
<vic> lemonhall: 中巴那是友好睦邻国家
<pointerroyden> gotta go to the toilet for a minute
<xiuzi> 什么意思？
<blueghost> i love Libya
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..........................................
<hceasy> com org 都挂了。。。
<hceasy> com org 都挂了。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是个为老不尊的父亲
<xiuzi> why？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 但是我真得没想通。。。哪个国家的人跑到中国来会害怕的？
<blueghost> I love the whole world
<lemonhall> blueghost: 他不会是看了哪部电影吧？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 利比亚吧
<dororo_> 会是德国吗
<hceasy> 一叶不在。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 也有可能是 印尼
<lemonhall> blueghost: 想不通。。睡觉去。。。
<xiuzi> 怎么说挂就挂了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 印尼+1
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 印尼 的反华
<pointerroyden> 啊我有好多印尼的朋友
<lemonhall> dororo_: 德国。。。好像和中国也没什么啊
<hceasy> 要不我跑这里吆喝啊
<pointerroyden> 木有反华的&
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 正太，你懂得太少了。。。
<dororo_> 今晚发布11.04，访问的人可能太多了
<blueghost> I love Indonesia
<pointerroyden> lemonhall ....啊啊
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 中国周别的国家。。没一个喜欢中国的
<blueghost> I love Vietnam
<NoIE> 刚刚收到一封Vmware寄来的广告，竟然是咆哮体！
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 啊。。
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 喜欢中国的话，美国不好交代。
<xiuzi> 这也太夸张了，现在直接都给崩啦？？
<blueghost> I would like to immigrate to Vietnam
<hceasy> 巴基斯坦算不算中国周围的？
<xiuzi> 我也考虑换11.04了
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 也不是。。。。。邻里邻居的南面有摩擦
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 不喜欢中国，中国怎么成了南洋的第一大贸易国？
<ooooOOOO> :)
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 不会的把，我不是说国家，我是说人民啦……
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 反正…… 我认识的都没对我有什么敌意……
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 对中国人也没有
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 再说了。。。中国爱装逼。。孔子的那一套很令人作呕的。。。。。。。很多临边国家讨厌的就是这个
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 他又说什么了
<oneleaf> 呵呵
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 我也讨厌这个
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 是么？孔子怎么了？
<oneleaf> 果然不在
<pointerroyden> 他说…… 可能是应为他尊敬中国
<blueghost> lemonhall:) I Love Kong Zi
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 我觉得孔子比圣经好很多。
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 问题就是这个啦。。。贸易摩擦。。啊
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 告诉他，我也尊敬他
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 英语 konfuzi
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 哎，也有喜欢的。。我不否认
 * edison0354 马上断电
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> I love konfuzi
<dororo_> 日本不是被影响挺深的吗
<blueghost> i love laofuzi
<blueghost> I love old son
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 【孔子这一套令人作呕。】这句话真是大跌眼镜。
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 反正哪里都有极端的想法。。。。。喜欢你的在反华势力眼里就是极端啊。。。
<blueghost> Old Son 是老子吗
<Kandu> ooooOOOO: "話"也能戴眼鏡。這實在讓我大跌眼鏡 :P
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 好吧，不说这个。。。说到最后还是经济膜材
<pointerroyden> 他说嗯嗯他以为所有的中国人都是功夫高手XD
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 好吧，不说这个。。。说到最后还是经济摩擦
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 告诉他，继续这样认为。
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 就业机会也被枪了。。。很不爽吧。。。。
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 西班牙上次也反华了。。。因为我们的工人太勤劳了。。。。。
 * lemonhall 囧
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 介绍他去 少林寺
<blueghost> do-something:) To the Shaolin Temple。
<blueghost> do-something:) study Shaolin Gongfu
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 说美国跟我们有摩擦还差不多，南洋有什么摩擦？自己的人不勤劳，制造业不发达，又没创新。没有华人，南洋还是一片赤土。
<pointerroyden> blueghost its Kungfu
<do-something> blueghost, thanks and what is Gongfu?
<pointerroyden> do-something he meant Kungfu
<xiuzi> 现在就下来装装看，不知道11.04能支持我的显卡么？？
<dororo_> 以前外国人还以为我们会轻功，会飞所以不用汽车
<do-something> oh
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 你看吧，你这样说就是很令人讨厌的说法。。。
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 哦
<blueghost> do-something:) kungfu
<ooooOOOO> lemonhall, 本来就是，南洋人本来就是有点垃圾的。
<blueghost> Shaolin kungfu
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 右翼份子就会说，擦，我又没有请你们来
<blueghost> do-something:) People who want to go out the wall. People who want to come outside the wall.
<pointerroyden> 我问他…… 你不介意告诉我你住在那里把……
<pointerroyden> 他说……嗯嗯不介意……不过我等会再告诉你
<blueghost> ....
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 你来经济侵略我们，控制我们的商业和经济命脉，抢我们的工作。。。女人。。。还有土地。。。。。凭什么啊？
<vic> blueghost: 介词用错。。机器翻译果然不行啊 兄弟
<blueghost> vic:)
<blueghost> vic:) 那你对他说下
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 跟他说， 墙里的人想出去，墙外的人却想进来
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 再说了。。。。你说得这一套不和当年美国白人西部垦荒时候的理由如初一辙么？。。。。
<vic> go into             come out of    进去  出来
<scriptkids> 请教各位神牛..安装好apache和php之后.访问127.0.0.1 是一个目录(就像网站砂锅你的ftp目录一样.),,写一个phpinfo()但是却无法显示..搜的修改http.conf的方法也用了..但是就是不能解决..我是小白.很白很白的那种..请教下大概是哪儿没有配好呢?
<pointerroyden> 待会要给我facebook……
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 右翼份子就是排外的。。。。木办法。。。。。
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 好吧
<pointerroyden> blueghost :)
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 跟他说， 墙里的人想出去，墙外的人却想进来
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 你告诉他，来中国后，不能上 facebook 了
<blueghost> do-something:) thank you for loving china
<lemonhall> ooooOOOO: 睡觉了。。。。。。关于政治辩论，永远都辩论不清楚的。。。。。。。。我腹黑了。。。。。。
<do-something> blueghost, yeah .... thanks for welcoming  me
 * lemonhall 让这个世界充满爱啊。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 抱着 英语老师还是黑丝袜
<jiero> 墙外的想把墙外的东西带到墙内来，墙内的想从墙外拿东西回来。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 21岁的一个小妹妹。。。。
<blueghost> jiero:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 睡觉去
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 886
<jiero> 晚安。
<dororo_> lemonhall 让这个世界充满爱啊。。。。。。这些话是谁说的呢？
<lifeng> scriptkids: 怎么个无法显示、尝试了哪些方法都不说
<blueghost> dororo_:) 不是我
<lemonhall> dororo_: 哈哈哈，想起来广州的那个广告牌了
<lemonhall> dororo_: welcome to GuangDong and let's make ful of love.....忘记原话怎么说得了。。绝对是翻译机翻译的
<blueghost> do-something:) welcome to china
<pointerroyden> 哈哈我还记得有个饭店的广告牌
<scriptkids> lifeng: 就是显示是一个目录, index of /   我就是安装好之后修改了下httpd.conf 加入了LoadModule php5_module          lib/apache/libphp5.so 这个.
<pointerroyden> 英文是Server Not Found
<blueghost> do
<blueghost> do-something:) All the people of China will take you as a family
<blueghost> do-something:) you are our Brothers
<do-something> blueghost, perhaps All people of china are friendly?
<pointerroyden> do-something, not all,but most of them are
<do-something> blueghost, thanks you very much
<blueghost> do-something:) You are our family members
<TopWinStudio> 还是emacs的插件安装和配置文件的问题。安装了auto-complete时而好使时而不好使。
<lifeng> scriptkids: 我指的是phpinfo怎么无法显示，你把php脚本放在哪了，等等
<blueghost> 中国是地上天堂
<lifeng> scriptkids: 另外还有发行版和版本
<blueghost> China is a paradise on earth
<pointerroyden> blueghost heyhey=-=
<scriptkids> lifeng: 就是点击打开的时候,不是打开.而是把这个php脚本下载了下来.archlinux /srv/http
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 怎么
<pointerroyden> blueghost:忽悠小心遭报应~~lol
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 我在推销中国啊
<pointerroyden> blueghost =-=
<lifeng> scriptkids: 没有设置php handler吧
<pointerroyden> 这个老外带来好多欢乐呢．＿．
<blueghost> China is a happy family.
<pointerroyden> 居然会有这种事。。
<blueghost> pointerroyden:)
<scriptkids> lifeng: 恩..应该没,,我搜一下这个是什么东东
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 什么事情
<vic> blueghost: 兄弟。。。。你太有精力了
<blueghost> vic:) 为了宣传国家，我是不遗余力
<vic> blueghost: 关键是你宣传的有啥意思哦。。。。
<pointerroyden> 刚刚教会他你好怎么说~
<pointerroyden> （拼音
<blueghost> vic:) 让他 做 中国的永久居民
<scriptkids> lifeng: httpd.conf里边加的有AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .html这句话,算不算?
<do-something> da jia hao!
<pointerroyden> do-something, ;)
<blueghost> ni ye hao
<lifeng> scriptkids: 不算
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 一听就非洲腔
<chengzi> 笑到胃疼:-D
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 他给地址了吗
<pointerroyden> blueghost, 没有
<lifeng> scriptkids: 其它常见的发行版，比如debian装完php后会自动添加handler，gentoo要装完后打开php选项会自动启用handler
<pointerroyden> blueghost, 为神马非洲？
<lifeng> scriptkids: arch应当也有类似的简单方法
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 说笑的啊
<pointerroyden> blueghost, 哈哈
<scriptkids> lifeng: 噢..感谢提醒.
<pointerroyden> irc 能不能保存记录……
<Kandu> lifeng: debian 上，裝完 apach 和 php 就能自動處理 .php 了嗎？
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 什么客户端
<lifeng> Kandu: /var/www下自动能处理，用户目录下被禁用了，要自己开启
<Kandu> lifeng: 哦
<pointerroyden> blueghost xchat
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 可以
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 窗口，保存文本
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 窗口->保存文本
<scriptkids> lifeng: 好了..非常非常感谢
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 在嘛？
<pointerroyden> blueghost 谢谢诶！ 我要存下来XD
<lifeng> scriptkids: 不客气
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 干嘛？
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 我的.emacs配置完了。但是怎么就看不出来效果呢？？怎么回事阿？？
<dororo_> 外国老兄住在哪个城市呢？
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 配置完后要重启emacs，精确点是对.emacs求值后才会生效
<super8> 有人没有
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<super8> 木头人
<super8> ？
<super8> 有人没人
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 怎么对.emacs求值？我关闭了emacs重新打开也不行呢？？
<pointerroyden> 啊 论坛能访问了？
<super8> 神马论坛
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 要么你没完全关闭，要么你设置错了
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 如何看？
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 很困扰阿。就是不知道怎么看。
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: c-x c-c关闭，不确定大不了查进程啊
<pointerroyden> 就要问出年龄了
<pointerroyden> 21岁~貌似
<super8> ywy
<super8> 谁
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 弱弱的问一句，怎么查进程？？？知道是ps，但是具体不知道是啥？我是c-x c-c关闭的哦。
<pointerroyden> 那个老外
<super8> 到处都是21岁的老外
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: ps -A | grep emacs
<dororo_> 21岁，90后喔
<super8> 多了一位
<vic> TopWinStudio: m-x load-file
<vic> TopWinStudio: m-x load-file .emacs
<pointerroyden> 碎了！大家晚安~
<super8> 不要睡啊
<vic> TopWinStudio: 不用重启就可以看见修改后的效果
<pointerroyden> 为什么……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 下周5 hannover
<pointerroyden> 有人催我了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还不请客
<vic> TopWinStudio: goodnight
<super8> 你走后就少一个人，寂寞啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ceMat
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不请，我没钱
<pointerroyden> super8: 没办法啊……
<pointerroyden> 大家玩安拉~ 好吧真的碎了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 献身也行
<super8> 那好吧晚安
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mat? 地毯展？
<TopWinStudio> vic: goodnight
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 机械控制
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<pointerroyden> 真的碎了晚安大家……
<super8> 有没不睡的啊
<super8> 有没有不睡的啊
<do-something> You guess don't sleep?
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 哦。确定进程不存在，那可能是文件内容问题，但是怎么调试呢？？
<dororo_> apt-get autoremove --purge 等于 apt-get purge  吗？
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 开debug-on-error
<super8> 你们在说什么呢，我一点看不懂哇
<do-something> blueghost, busy?
<blueghost> do-something:) no
<super8> 我不BUSY
<do-something> super8, 我不 mean "busy" ?
<alvin_rxg> = =!!!
<Kandu> lol
<super8> ==!!!
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 我终于发现问题的根源了。因为我的.emacs文件是在topwin用户下 /home/topwin/.emacs，但是我每次编辑文件的时候总是通过sudo emacs ~/c/hello.c打开，所以其实就不起作用。这个问题如何处理比较好？？
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: debug-on-error具体在哪里设置？？？
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: m-x set-variable
<super8> fdsfds
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 为什么要用sudo
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 习惯了。因为我没有给我的hello.c设置属性。sudo省事。
<vic> do-something: no，no，he means he is not busy!
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 这是坏习惯
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 好的。那应该chmod hello.c?取消sudo?
<vic> top
<vic> TopWinStudio: 相当坏的习惯
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 我应该设置debug-on-error的value是什么? 1？ true? t?
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: t
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。我知道了。我会改过来。
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 大概要chown
<do-something> who is the expert in Programming ?
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 哦。chown给topwin。原来如此。明白了。
<lifeng> do-something: c专家编程
<do-something> lifeng, sorry ?
<vic> do-something: more，if you have some question ,you can ask it
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 我安装程序的时候总是用sudo pacman ，这个会不会有问题？？
<Dororo_> 与 gksu-run-helper 通信失败 ,是什么问题
<vic> TopWinStudio: 不会  这是两个概念
<blueghost> 广州唱红歌
<do-something> vic, PM pls?
<blueghost> lifeng:) 他是 老外
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 我没有使用arch的经历，不过我想pacman的许多重要功能只有sudo才行
<lifeng> blueghost: 哦哦
<blueghost> what is PM? time?
<do-something> blueghost, hehe ..... Private message..... i am master lol
<blueghost> do-something:) o
<vic> do-something: ah，we can talk here，ah，i am sorry my poor english
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 哦。 vic哦。
<vic> TopWinStudio: ？？
<do-something> vic, no problem..... Because English is not your native language and i can understand you
<TopWinStudio> vic: 我的pidgin+irc现在有人对我tab聊天，没有消息提示。知道为什么吗？
<TopWinStudio> vic: ok。i know that.
<vic> do-something: thanks
<do-something> vic, welcome
<Dororo_> do-something: which city do you lived in china?
<blueghost> 诺基亚 要 外包 塞班， qt4 怎么办
<blueghost> 诺基亚 要 外包 塞班， qt4 怎么办
<blueghost> 诺基亚 要 外包 塞班， qt4 怎么办
<do-something> Dororo_, I am not from cn
<blueghost> Dororo_:) 他不想别人打听他地方
<do-something> Dororo_, And i did never visit China yet
<Dororo_> 我以为他在中国住，没有问他是哪国人啊
<blueghost> Dororo_:) 只是跟你说 他有些话题是敏感的。
<Dororo_> do-something: I mistakenly thought you lived in China
<vic> do-something: if you have some question of programming ,you can ask it here,anyone who know it will answer you
<blueghost> 诺基亚 要 外包 塞班， qt4 怎么办
<blueghost> 诺基亚 外包了 塞班， qt4 怎么办
<do-something> Dororo_, NO Problem
<TopWinStudio> 我的arch每次开机的时候都弹出一个firefox程序，怎么去掉？？
<vic> blueghost: 不大了一个基金会接手
<do-something> vic,
<blueghost> vic:) 哦
<vic> TopWinStudio: locate firefox  然后把autostart相关的都删掉就好了把
<TopWinStudio> vic 哦。谢谢。
<Dororo_> blueghost白白浪费一个好工具的吧
<Dororo_> 不会
<TopWinStudio> vic: 没有autostart相关。
<vic> TopWinStudio: 是不是你关机的时候还有firefox开着啊
<TopWinStudio> vic: 没有。我在会话与启动里面设置了以下。我估计是因为xfce setting helper开机启动了。所以会以firefox打开。
<blueghost> Dororo_:) 浪费什么
<vic> TopWinStudio: 对 xfce不太了解
<Dororo_> 浪费qt这个工具
<TopWinStudio> vic: 嗯。arch的ctrl+alt+f12是什么作用？我一按就黑屏，不知道怎么退出去了。
<vic> TopWinStudio: 不过这个自动启动 应该就是一些autostart目录里有firefox的desktop文件
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。
<Dororo_> TopWinStudio: ctrl+alt+f9试试
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 你说我出现黑屏之后试试ctrl+alt+f9?
<blueghost> Dororo_:) 是啊。 现在不上不下的
<Dororo_> 嗯
<Dororo_> TopWinStudio: 是的
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦。估计就是在./.config/autostart里面。就是xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop
<blueghost> 应该不至于消亡吧
<vic> TopWinStudio: 看看这个文件里有没有firefox
<Dororo_> 怎么找已经删了的软件包？
<TopWinStudio> vic: 没有。估计就是那个。因为那个是一个帮助文件，所以会通过firefox打开。
<vic> 那就不太了解了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 因为你以前有一次选择了保存session
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 关上所有的程序。之后再次注销保存session就行了
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。我试过都关闭了。注销的。每次都是打开一个firefox。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 选择保存session
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。我知道了。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 你是对的。
<Dororo_> 怎么找回已经删了的软件包？
<RavenChan> 有人用systemd的吗？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 早就用过那东西了
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不爽
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。慢慢来。别的我还不熟悉。你用的什么来的？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, openbox
<gebjgd> 吃饭去
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: arch里面新建文档，想增加模板在是放在什么目录来的？？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。知道了。
<knownbad> xfce不错的
<TopWinStudio> 有人在吗？
<TopWinStudio> 就是我安装了libreoffice，我想右键就能新建一个word模板，怎么弄？
<TopWinStudio> vic: 在吗？
<Dororo_> TopWinStudio: 记得在ubuntu－tweak那里有弄
<vic> TopWinStudio: yes
<TopWinStudio> vic: 就是我安装了libreoffice，我想右键就能新建一个word模板，怎么弄？
<vic> TopWinStudio: 这个 我也不会。。。我没装这个
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 以前ubuntu是直接复制一个模板到用户下的 templates下面就行。arch不知道怎么弄的。
<TopWinStudio> vic: 不管装不装这个软件。就是有一个目录是放新建模板的。不知道在哪
<vic> TopWinStudio: 我不知道啊。。。。
<lei`> ibus能用分号键选择第二码吗
<Dororo_> TopWinStudio: 这个gnome跟kde有区别吗
<Dororo_> 模板的路径gnome跟kde有区别吗
<vic> 我在kde下就没见过模版啊。。。
<TopWinStudio> vic: 哦
<TopWinStudio> vic: 你现在看下你的用户名下面模板的文件夹叫什么名。
<vic> TopWinStudio:没有啊
<Dororo_> TopWinStudio: 这里看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=224825&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何修改gnome中鼠标的右键菜单[已解决]
<Dororo_> TopWinStudio: 可以吗？
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 哦。谢谢。ubuntu里是模板文件夹。arch不知道是杀
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 哦。后面还有。我试试。
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: http://templates.services.openoffice.org/  <== 自己下载 templates
<Dororo_> alvin_rxg: 他不是这个意思
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 没有那些所谓的 Templates
<alvin_rxg> 哦，有……
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 在什么地方？
<alvin_rxg> /usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.3/share/template
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 这个是libreoffice的template，我是想右键新建的时候直接能新建一个word文档了。excel之类的。
<Dororo_> 那个方法可以吗？
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 我见过的人，都是 libreoffice => 然后再操作
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 这样麻烦。
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 不行呢。创建了那个文件。但是还是不行
<alvin_rxg> 麻烦么？
<Dororo_> 要注销吧
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 还是习惯直接新建，然后改名。然后打开编写。
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 我注销下试试。
<Dororo_> TopWinStudio: ok吗？
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 等下，还没注销。
<alvin_rxg> 0.0
<alvin_rxg> ~/.config/usr-dir.dirs
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: follow my ways. no need to logout
<alvin_rxg> edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dir
<alvin_rxg> edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<alvin_rxg> XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Templates"
<alvin_rxg> then copy anything you want to ~/Templates
<alvin_rxg> 好傻逼…
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: yeh，我刚才就是这么作的。
<TopWinStudio> 但是还是不行。ubuntu是这样，但是arch似乎不是。
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: killall nautilus && nautilus &
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 找了一个方法，说是安装xdg-user-dirs  xdg-utils，但是装完之后不知道怎么弄。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 还是不行。我注销下试试。先稍等。
<alvin_rxg> 没桌面也不需要右键的飘过 .。oO
<alvin_rxg> 真不知道我去那边邮件一下，我会建立个啥？
<TopWinStudio> 哈哈。
<alvin_rxg> 连 windows 下我也最多就建立个空白文档
<TopWinStudio> 居然真的是注销的问题。
<TopWinStudio> 其实这种方法就行。
<alvin_rxg> 明明是 nautilus..
<Dororo_> 可以啊
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 哦。习惯问题。
<Dororo_> 睡觉了
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: sure?但是刚才不注销是不行的。就是要创建user-dirs.dirs，然后设置。
<TopWinStudio> Dororo_: 嗯。可以了。哈哈。886.
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 我也睡觉了。886
<vamadir> 大家好！
<^k^> vamadir, 好  ㍚ 
<vamadir> 我买了中国的笔记本toshiba l600。呢个笔记本有问题在ubuntu
<gebjgd> vamadir, 有什么问题？
<vamadir> sound card
<alvin_rxg> 那笔记本不认识俄语
<gebjgd> vamadir, 设置问题
<vamadir> 耳机不工作
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=76872  start from step 7
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [分享]解决声音问题，音箱和耳机同时发音的问题，声卡不正常工作的看此贴
<vamadir> 谢谢
<fennng_> 大家早
<fennng_> vamadir: 不客气
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<abing> hellp
<abing> 有人吗？
<alvin_rxg> 这……都还没反应过来
<Kandu> 跑得真快
<alvin_rxg> http://7kl4rg.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pkXr1NX7TnJ8TvQFr5c_Ky8g5FrnijdCFuuNVpr9-Ti_ibdgoG2YRD9E5Is1rPTzcJIWI4-l0mvVPhI-2KKqzAO0K9AIowdfO/63.jpg?psid=1
<knownbad> 该不该试试11.04呢？
<knownbad> 弄个VM来试试吧。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 支持
<knownbad> 还是torrent快，2.4MiB/s.
<draketang> unity好用吗？还是换gnome3
<knownbad> 不是同一回事吗？
<knownbad> unity就是架构在gnome3上的啊？
<knownbad> 妈的，今天的鸡肉好硬。
 * knownbad 是无齿之徒。
<knownbad> 咦我的torrent上传也有420KiB/s?
<knownbad> 好吧今天刚发表，就seed一下吧。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 好羡慕的网络……
<knownbad> 公司的。
<knownbad> 家里只有300KiB/60KiB......
<knownbad> 公司的可以上上下下都不卡。  家里的只要有上传就卡。
<draketang> 我也下好了，在犹豫要不要装
<knownbad> vm
<knownbad> 我还是决不放弃arch.
<knownbad> 等等gnome3也快release了。
<knownbad> 还是没胆试testing.
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 松鼠不睡？
<knownbad> 小心手淫过度伤眼力。。。
<Fivesheep> yo
<alvin_rxg> 晚点没事
<knownbad> Fivesheep: what's up!
<Fivesheep> knownbad, the roof
<knownbad> installing satellite dish?
<knownbad> 我想装个。
<knownbad> 咦放鸽子？
<Fivesheep> 这xchat-aqua的bug太严重了..
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我家已经装了卫星天线了. directTV
<knownbad> 我也有但天线不对。用的是老妈子的帐号。
<knownbad> 要不得中文台。
<knownbad> 看不到。
<Fivesheep> 中文台有什么好看的
<knownbad> 老婆看。
<Fivesheep> 你老婆不是还没来么
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 给她装个pps/pplive 之类的视频软件, 让她看个够
<knownbad> 是啊所以我还撑着没请个amigo安装。
<knownbad> 住的区域没快的宽带。
<alvin_rxg> 你公司很快么……
<Fivesheep> 换个大屋子..
<knownbad> 没钱，穷人呢。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 搬到公司去？
<Fivesheep> 扯啊..... 美国房子那么便宜
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那老外走了???
<Fivesheep> 不说了.. 哥得上班去了
<knownbad> adios.
<knownbad> 便宜个屁，我在加州。
<Fivesheep> 西雅图便宜
<Fivesheep> 你给amazon投个简历好了..
 * Fivesheep 闪鸟
<blueghost> knownbad:) 帮我翻译一句话
<blueghost> knownbad:) parameter_absent
<blueghost> oauth_parameters_absent:oauth_signature
<blueghost> 这两句什么意思， 是缺少，还是错误
<hanyu> 这个点还有忙着的么??
<hanyu> 刚装的11，进来打个招呼
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> parameter_absent就缺了参数
<knownbad> 第二个也是却
<ooooOOOO> chromium 有PDF的插件吗？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 谢了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你懂 oauth 吗
<knownbad> 不客气
<knownbad> 不懂，
<blueghost> HMAC-SHA1 呢
<knownbad> 就算懂也不懂。
<knownbad> 又没钱拿。
<blueghost> ........
<knownbad> crypto都不懂
<knownbad> sha1倒是在电视上看过。
<blueghost> o
<knownbad> 不就是的连续剧吗？
<blueghost> 找不到哪里错了
<fillayu> 好了，我升级到了 11.04 了
<fillayu> 一切正常
<draketang> 据说散热量大？
<^k^>  06:05
<knownbad> 做个in place upgrade看看
<knownbad> 不行得吧VM搬到ecrypted contain外。
<knownbad> 不然好慢。
<knownbad> container.
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-29
<knownbad> 今天装11.04千万别更新，超慢的。
<wsdjeg> s
<wsdjeg> 为什么我到聊天的界面边了
<gslncxyzmp4> 11.04谁装了
<knownbad> blueghost: <-- 大牛
<wsdjeg> 搞不明白 为什么 我这边聊天界面 每个人说话左边不显示头像了 每个人说到话 也不会框在一个筐子里面了
<knownbad> 答他个问题免费用你片11.04的光碟。
<knownbad> 咦怎么unity没起来？
<TopWinStudio> gfrog:
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: i get you.
<rothsdad> iGoogle: xterm的ibus整好了，没有用alias，我在wmiirc_local中export了一下就能用了
<tenzu> 最近网络不正常
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: blueghost Stifler 早
<rothsdad> tenzu: 我们宿舍有个下载帝，他一入睡，大家的网速就正常了
<lemonhallatvpn> rothsdad: 为何不睡觉的时候下载
<tenzu> rothsdad: 真正的下载帝是24小时挂机的
<rothsdad> 他好像下开放课程，用了一个很奇怪的软件，得一直守着
<lemonhallatvpn> rothsdad: .......................
<lemonhallatvpn> rothsdad: 用一个很奇怪的软件。。这句话引起我的好奇心了
<rothsdad> lemonhallatvpn: 硕鼠，是个win下的软件
<lemonhallatvpn> http://www.flvcd.com/
<lemonhallatvpn> 这个名字。。真是。。。很讨打
<rothsdad> 。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]能否从上一版直接升级到11.04？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328028&p=2295186#p2295186 怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-04-29 9:17
<iGoogle> rothsdad:  :D
<ku2ki> 求助：用归档管理器往usr文件夹下面解压文件会提示没有权限。
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, hi
<iGoogle> 163源，死掉了。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 呵呵。才出现阿。
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 难道还木有搞定？
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 没搞。没环境，出差了。回单位再试试。
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 这样。。。 昨天下了个vbox闭源版，我去捣鼓捣鼓，哈
<rothsdad> PUSE
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哈哈。嗯哼。你用过rtorrent吗？
<gfrog> TopWinStudio, 没有，很少bt
<TopWinStudio> gfrog: 哦，我咕哝咕哝
<Beetle> iGoogle, ee 有折腾过GPS的片子？有推荐几个低功耗的不？
<iGoogle> Beetle: 没涉及过这。
<iGoogle> 21ic
<Beetle> 上去看过了，说的云里雾里的，而且资料都比较老了
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/inoNlY.jpg
<Yangtse> roylez 这个图片怎么发的？
<Yangtse> 还有
<Yangtse> 我为什么连不上
<Yangtse> 难道你在墙外
<roylez> Yangtse: ...
<Yangtse> 我无知了
<Yangtse> 美国真的存在吗？
<Yangtse> 是不是网上的人编出来的啊
<Yangtse> roylez 你打字很慢吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 你还用cjb么？
<Yangtse> 还是你和霍金一样的病
<Yangtse> 真可怜啊
<tenzu> 污蔑主席要被神罚的
<neo_> 大家好。我在寫一個文檔，linux集羣與架構方面的。。
<neo_> http://netkiller.github.com/solution.html
<neo_> 請給我提點建議：）
<lemonhallatvpn> 谁会VB的？
<Yangtse> 谁会NB的？
<Yangtse> neo_ 这个图画的真好，就这个你可以养家了
<roylez> tenzu: 偶尔吧，收到cjb的邮件就登录下，只求把帐号留着
<roylez> tenzu: 主要还是用wzyys???的ssh
<tenzu> roylez: ssh的时候加了参数么？我现在卡在输入密码的地方，输完没下文了
<roylez> tenzu: cjb
<roylez> tenzu: cjb吗？
<MeaCulpa> neo_: design => designed
<tenzu> roylez: 对啊
<roylez> tenzu: 试试 ssh -vvvvvv cjb
<roylez> tenzu: 以及 ssh cjb "ls -la"
<peng_> 在安装10.10和11.04时用u盘出现无法进入安装界面的情况，不是u盘问题。具体情况，开机后选择usb启动，进入后只出现一次ubuntu安装时的图片，之后便是屏幕左上角一个白色的光标不停地闪动。期待高手帮我解决一下，非常感谢。
<tenzu> roylez: 神奇啊，-v就进去了
<MeaCulpa> shell.cjb.net?
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<peng_> 压根进不了那个界面
<peng_> /home/peng/图片/未命名文件夹/IMG0128A.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 搞不动为啥
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 是的
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 那个~~~~pyqq是被腾讯毙掉了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328035&p=2295301#p2295301 刚才打开一片白板= = 统计信息: 发表于 由 vincent.ce — 2011-04-29 10:11
<roylez> tenzu: 关于ubuntu的问题，有一半是升级不能的，恩恩...
<roylez> iGoogle: 如果我有一个pm，想跟我的脚本一块发布，能不能就放在脚本所在的目录里面？有办法改load path吗？
<roylez> palomino|working: 两张一模一样的图
<tenzu> roylez: 11.04这次被人口水了
<roylez> tenzu: http://k.min.us/jkUeXk.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: http://k.min.us/jntHDO.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 这个看过，不知道是不是真的
<springscar> 这个频道真够无聊的，都没人谈论技术。
<TopWinStudio> 似乎ibqq被腾讯ban掉了。昨天上去的时候提示我中毒。
<TopWinStudio> springscar: 也有的。只是没人提出话题。
<TopWinStudio> springscar: 我可以作证。
<springscar> 连个不错的中文irc都找不到。
<imadper> sp
<imadper> springscar: 那就别找了,去qq群吧
<roylez> springscar: 因为技术没啥可谈的
<Dororo_> pyqq是啥来的
<imadper> do
<tenzu> 又不是念phd，搞那么多技术干毛用
<imadper> Dororo_: 听名字是python 写的qq
<RavenChan> .........
<RavenChan> 有人用systemd然后关机有问题的吗？
<Yangtse> 关机有问题得看看自己的daemon，看看有没失败的。
<Yangtse> kde不能关机需要修改点东西
<RavenChan> yangtse, 是在所有服务退出以后出的问题
<roylez> RavenChan: 你开机几秒？
<RavenChan> roylez, 不用systemd 37用了48，TAT
<Yangtse> ravenchan 你什么系统？
<Yangtse> 看样子是ub
<roylez> RavenChan: 不用systemd，10秒，没做任何 init 脚本优化
<RavenChan> yANGTSE, archlinux
<RavenChan> roylez, ssd...?
<roylez> RavenChan: sata
<RavenChan> roylez, orz, how?
<roylez> RavenChan: 少开点服务呗...
<Yangtse> 把arch unit去掉，把所有的服务用systemd的方式启动
<RavenChan> roylez, 我的问题是在最后关机的时候会卡一会，内核会说读取出错因为其实那时候磁盘已经停了
<Yangtse> 我的dcron.service一直启动失败
<roylez> RavenChan: 别问我，懒得折腾systemd
<RavenChan> yangtse, 我的就没问题
<Yangtse> 我从不用cron
<Yangtse> disable之
<RavenChan> roylez, 我在开机的时候开了一些preload什么的，可能拖慢了一点
<hata> quit
<RavenChan> 好吧有没有人能帮忙，我的问题很诡异。关机的时候，最后阶段，磁盘停止以后内核说有东西读磁盘
<RavenChan> 好吧有没有人能帮忙，我的问题很诡异。关机的时候，最后阶段，磁盘停止以后内核说有东西读磁盘
<RavenChan> 用sysvinit就没问题
 * tenzu 只能帮推。。。
<chattan> 闹闹
<tenzu> 闹太套
<Yangtse> google太恐怖了，随便搜索一个网名就能把他祖宗搜出来
<chattan> 这是真的吗
<RavenChan> roylez, 额，你清楚启动和关机的过程么？有initrd和没有initrd有什么不同？
<RavenChan> roylez, 额，你清楚启动和关机的过程么？有initrd和没有initrd有什么不同？
<haoyihuan> 请教4G的U盘做启动盘
<Yangtse> 我知道没有initrd需要把硬盘驱动，文件系统驱动都编译到内核
<roylez> RavenChan: 不清楚
<RavenChan> roylez, ....?
<RavenChan> roylez, 好吧
<RavenChan> 我还是自己去看initscript算了
<RavenChan> roylez, 另外问下，我的电脑光挂载文件系统和udev就不止10s了....
<roylez> RavenChan: 你有多少个分区阿？你硬盘哪年的？
<calebot> initscript 和 initrd 沒啥關系啊
<RavenChan> roylez, 去年的...分区一共6个算上/
<roylez> RavenChan: 是不是用了奇怪的神马文件系统？
<RavenChan> calebot, 我是说整个启动过程，所以去看initscript
<RavenChan> roylez, 也没有啊，主要是ntfs挂起来慢
<roylez> RavenChan: 我 /boot / /home /data 除了boot都是ext4
<calebot> RavenChan: 把一些分區延后掛載就好啦
<RavenChan> roylez, 还用udev也很慢
<roylez> RavenChan: 搞什么阿，还双系统。挂个ntfs要加载不少内核模块
<calebot> ntfs 進 DE 再掛就好
<RavenChan> roylez, ....
<RavenChan> calebot, 那就要改initscript
<RavenChan> roylez, 不用啊，只要fuse就行了
<hata> u盘用哪种文件格式最好？排除vfat
<calebot> RavenChan: 不用啊, 改 /etc/fstab
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<RavenChan> calebot, +noauto?
<inode> hello
<^k^> inode, 好  ㍣ 
<RavenChan> orz
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<Dororo_> 你好
<Dororo_> hi
<Stifler> 熬夜好困
<^k^> Dororo_, 好  ㍣ 
<Stifler> 谁给个MM提提神？
<Dororo_> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/2148029.shtml
<jyf1987> mranti: RT @Reayek: 在校内上看到一个在中石化高中同学说在修产假，我印象中她去年年初就开始修产假了，怎么今年还在修。好奇问了下，她告诉我，她们产假是21个月。我说，你抓紧下，可以再生一个
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你都在哪儿看到的啊？fo了那么多人么？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 用reader阿 我从来不上twitter正式网站
<tenzu> jyf1987: 哦了
<jyf1987> tenzu: twitter 不过是我众多信息pipe其中的一个而已
<tenzu> roylez: 你是信息王子
<Dororo_> 有喷嚏图卦挺不错的，每天必看
<Dororo_> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=42901
 * knownbad 正在in place upgrade到11.04中
<imadper> knownbad: 你用的哪里的源?
<knownbad> 美国
<Loongjiang> none speak english
<knownbad> 之前已试过vm的升级了。
<knownbad> me no speak english.
<Loongjiang> I am surprised that emacs can't see cjk-font
<knownbad> 升级的设定蛮久的。
<imadper> Loongjiang: ...My emacs could...
<knownbad> 这该是为了减少失败吧。
<jyf1987> http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/#whatisthelgfaqabout   这个表不错
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Gamers' FAQ
<Loongjiang> imadper: under the gentoo?
<imadper> Loongjiang: ubuntu
 * imadper 
 * imadper 只打dota...
<Loongjiang> imadper: yes ,you can ,maybe others like fedora
 * imadper 为什么要来ubuntu-cn用英文说关于gentoo的事情?
<jyf1987> happyaron: 把这个翻译成中文吧 应该对国内用户很有帮助 http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/#whatisthelgfaqabout
<happyaron> jyf1987: 给 wzssyqa
<happyaron> jyf1987: 高考完之前我不做
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你看看吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 『求教』如何设置VM的虚拟网卡物理地址，诸如VMNET1和VMNET8 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328060&p=2295513#p2295513 请问哪位大侠修改过Ubuntu系统下，VMware的虚拟网卡物理地址，比如VMNET1和VMNET8的物理地址？ win7下面的我会改，但Ubuntu下面找了好久，试验了好多次都没办法解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigtig ...
<tianya> hello everyone!
<tianya> is there anyone here?
<happyaron> 2.6.39-rc5 赞啊
<touparx> happyaron: 有啥新特性 rc5？
<touparx> happyaron: 感觉跟以前差不多啊\fs21
 * edison0354 又放假了……
<bitsMix> 下午好蛙。
 * wzlxx .oO{ scheme就是N }
<edison0354> bitsMix: 现在是中午～
<bitsMix> edison0354: 好吧好吧～～ 中午好 ^^
<tianya> 中午好撒
<tianya> 没吃饭撒
<lainme> edison0354: 很闲？
<edison0354> lainme: 刚吃完饭回来
<edison0354> lainme: 正看新闻
<fhong> ubuntu 11.o4
<fhong> 好难用呀
<fhong> 大家都装了么？有升级的么？
<lwf808> 请问“/usr/ports/chinese/CJKUnifonts”是用于Latex对中文的支持吗？
<atcho> 好久没来这里。。。
<atcho> cj
<tianya> 没升级呢
<fhong> 好冷清的样子
<atcho> cfy: iGoogle 好 还记得我么
<tianya> 中午嘛
<fhong> 我设置了一下特效，不知到什么情况。。。窗口不能拖动……
<atcho> MeaCulpa: buddah vajra
<wzlxx> cfy: lollollollol
<fhong> utity不是很和谐呀
<cfy> atcho: 记得.
<tianya> 是说我么？
<cfy> atcho: emacs?
<cfy> wzlxx: ...
<atcho> ok cfy 近来还好啊
<wzlxx> cfy: 看scheme中…
<cfy> atcho: 唉.最近挺忙...
<atcho> 嗯 cfy job？
<mori[ramar]> 哎，microcai 和 myke2 都不在呀……
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 你死心吧,lol
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 哈？
<cfy> atcho: 学业繁重啊.....还在学习cl XD
<cfy> wzlxx: 还是cl好.
<wzlxx> cfy: 且
<cfy> wzlxx: ....
<wzlxx> cfy: 那个复杂
<atcho> cfy: 生计啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 主要实现不好...
<mori[ramar]> cfy: SBCL不好吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: chicken貌似默认不支持大数.guile非常耗内存.
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 注意我在说scheme的实现不好
<wzlxx> cfy: scheme挺好的…我用的guile
<mori[ramar]> cfy: ...
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 默认支持大数是好事吗？没事连个GMP好吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 超费内存....sbcl 60MB...guile用到了G级别...最后被系统干掉了...
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 好...啥都不支持还不如用汇编
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 不一定慢啊.
<wzlxx> cfy: 什么？
<mori[ramar]> cfy: Racket 用过了吗？Gambit 用过了吗？这才是主流的 Scheme 实现……
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 不容易装的我都没有试
<wzlxx> cfy: Guile哪有那么吃内存啊
<wzlxx> lol
<cfy> wzlxx: guile费内存...
<cfy> wzlxx: 你算个阶层300000!吧
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 呃，什么时候 Racket 不容易装了？不也是源里直接上？
<wzlxx> cfy: 不过挺吃CPU的
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 我debian.告诉我包名
<wzlxx> cfy: 换算法不就行了
<cfy> wzlxx: 算法?你给实现代码.我们比较下呗
<mori[ramar]> cfy: Stable 还是 Testing？
<cfy> mori[ramar]: stable
<wzlxx> cfy: N！？
<cfy> wzlxx: 算阶层啊.
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 那我估计没改，应该叫plt-scheme
<cfy> wzlxx: 3x+1也行.
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 哦....这个我装了.不过昨天没有试
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 如果没有那就叫 racket
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗
<inode> lemonhallatvpn:
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎我找到人给咱们写web interface了
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯?谁?
<mori[ramar]> happyaron: 什么 Web interface 呀？
<happyaron> cfy: 准确的说是磁盘企鹅找到的
<happyaron> mori[ramar]: 一个翻译数据库的web界面
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.是sqlite的么.
<happyaron> cfy: 他们写前端
<happyaron> cfy: 后台还用你的数据库吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.什么人啊.?
<happyaron> cfy: 问 wzssyqa 吧
<cfy> wzssyqa: 谁来写web interface啊?
<mori[ramar]> 悲剧呀，FreeBSD 目前用不了 RTL8192CE 的无线网卡。NDIS 都不行……
<MeaCulpa> mori[ramar]: 那么大众的网卡
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: 大众的不是 RTL8192SE 吗？
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: 我不知道，那CE的2K驱动做NDIS不识别，拿XP驱动就直接崩溃
<MeaCulpa> mori[ramar]: 恩，CE 我看到过不少电脑是
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: 我用 Thinkpad E31的……
<wzlxx> cfy: 你cl算1000000!有问题没？
<cfy> wzlxx: 算这么大啊......我过会试试
<cfy> wzlxx: 你咋样?
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 让你fb
<mori[ramar]> cfy: First Blood!
<wzlxx> 差点卡死
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗，1500M内存
<cfy> wzlxx: 你试试300000
<cfy> wzlxx: 我30万的时候就G了.
<lemonhall> http://wowubuntu.com/natty-openfetion.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Openfetion 已进入 Ubuntu 11.04 官方源 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<wzlxx> cfy: cl算300000！的时候用多少内存？
<cfy> wzlxx: 60MB左右
<cfy> wzlxx: cl一直这样.
<cfy> wzlxx: sbcl
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，scheme确实吃内存，不过平时也用不到那么大的数…先看scheme吧，反正不是基本上一样吗？
<lemonhall> happyaron: http://wowubuntu.com/natty-openfetion.html
<lemonhall> happyaron: 中国版！！！！
<mori[ramar]> wzlxx: 你们怎么写的？
<wzlxx> mori[ramar]: 什么啊？
<mori[ramar]> wzlxx: 300000! 那个
<cfy> wzlxx: 不一样.....
<cfy> wzlxx: scheme怎么错误处理?
<wzlxx> cfy: 我还没看呢，我咋知道啊…看sicp中，里面都是些算法
<blueghost> e17 是不是 正式出来了。 我曾经是 enlightenment 的忠实  拥护者。 怎么 e17 这么久还没出来
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 百度浏览器进军Linux市场 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328080&p=2295663#p2295663 Ubuntu 11.04在昨天正式发布，其官方主页亦全面更新。然而，在其官方介绍页面我们竟然发现了百度的Logo。该页面出现在网页浏览特性介绍页，十分诡异。这是神马情况？难道百度浏览器要支持Linux了吗？ http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/feat ...
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: E17的库正式出来了，E17还没吧。
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 哦。 还要等多久啊。 我都对他失去信心了
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 我已经失去信心了。
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 不过去年人家还有 Google Summer of Code 的项目。慢慢来吧。
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:)  下载页的还是 16
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 0.16.9.9999 吗？
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 看来 这项目 是德国的
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 为什么？
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 源里 的 是这个版本
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 太精工 了。
<mori[ramar]> 那就是E17呀……
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 0.16.9 不就是E17吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 看下你的程序
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 你用吧，相传这是少见的测试版比人家正式版稳定的开源软件。
<hallman> hello
<^k^> hallman, 好  ㍤ 
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 官网的下载页 还是 R16 啊。 我看到源带 r17， 所以我想是不是 已经出 r17了，去官网看，还没直接提供 e17 的下载
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 只有R16吗？
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 官网的下载页 还是 E16 啊。 我看到源带 E17， 所以我想是不是 已经出 E17了，去官网看，还没直接提供 e17 的下载
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 对的
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=download&l=en 这不是 R17 的吗？
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 在下面。
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: snapshot 那里
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 最少 直接 给出的 是 e16。 我想 如果真正出来应该 是e17吧。 正式版的还要 到处找 e17 的下载 有点不像话吧
 * cfy pasted "n!-tail-recursion" at http://paste2.org/get/1390146
<cfy> wzlxx:
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 要是喜欢就直接用上吧。
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: E17 的测试版没什么好测试的了。
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 我知道可以用了， 但这样有点心里不舒服
 * lemonhall UBUNTU的中国版默认就加载了SUNPINYIN~~
 * lemonhall 几个壁纸
 * lemonhall 中文被设置成默认，飞信默认安装
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 没啥不舒服，我到很舒服。给人感觉是很多软件就和国内的食品一样，拿你做实验还不说。这个还说要拿你做实验了，实际上什么事情没有。太认真负责了。
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 我和你不同，对某些东西 会莫明的不舒服。
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 被最大公约数强奸惯了
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 也解释不了为什么
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 什么意思， 一个暗喻
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 最大公约数 Great Common Division。
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 什么意思， 一个暗喻吗
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 然后缩写。
<mori[ramar]> s/Great/Greatest
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 还是不明白。 太深奥了
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: gcd
<lemonhall> ............................
<lemonhall> 悟性太差了
<blueghost> 共匪???
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你强奸黑丝袜惯了
<tianya> 哪位大哥告诉一下小弟empathy的irc怎么查频道啊
<blueghost> tianya:) 无法
<blueghost> tianya:) 换 xchat
<tianya> 下不了啊
<blueghost> tianya:) 然后 list
<blueghost> tianya:) 同情你
<tianya> 昨天要下的，提示说，软件支持的什么的
<mori[ramar]> tianya: /list 吧。
<mori[ramar]> tianya: 另外，我记得 Empathy 的菜单上有，你好好找找看吧。
<tianya> mori[ramar]:好的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你用11.04么？
<mori[ramar]> tianya: 对不住，我记错了。
<mori[ramar]> tianya: 菜单上没有。/list 不行的话就不行了。
<tianya> mori[ramar]：……
<mori[ramar]> tianya: 可以用 Pidgin，另外 XChat 确实不错。
<tianya> mori[ramar]：ok
 * lemonhall 这里有坚定的11.04党么？
<mori[ramar]> lemonhall: 这玩意，要是追了11.04那个人就不可能坚定。
<mori[ramar]> lemonhall: 因为11.10出来一定也会去追的。
<lemonhall> mori[ramar]: 我只是想讨论一个unity的设计问题
<tianya> 大家都用什么软件呢？只用xchat？
<tianya> 我是新手，多指教！
<MeaCulpa> 屁精
<MeaCulpa> i日死
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: i日死？
<mori[ramar]> tianya: 屁精就是 Pidgin
<MeaCulpa> mori[ramar]: irssi
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: ……
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: i日死，这名字给力
<MeaCulpa> 我一般用屁精的curses ui, 粪池
<wzlxx> cfy: 没啥程序啊…我直接写到一个文本里,guile可以导入的，然后就可以利用导入的函数了
<MeaCulpa> finch
<tianya> mori[ramar]：哦，呵呵
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: 我去升级 FreeBSD 到 Stable 了，受不了了。Stable 再不支持无线网卡我就不用无线了。
<iGoogle> 吃？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这家伙
<MeaCulpa> mori[ramar]: 升级还是降级？
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: 升级。
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: 我现在在用 Release
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 咋
<wzlxx> cfy: 和你的那个代码意思一样…
<mori[ramar]> wzlxx: 你的那个 100000! 怎么写的？
<iGoogle> 。用脑残词的 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> mori[ramar]: 你那个是给人家公司跑网站和ftp用的
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: 不是。跑计算的。
<mori[ramar]> MeaCulpa: cpu 没事 100% 的那种。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<wzlxx> mori[ramar]: 就写了一个函数，然后直接用函数跑那个数就行了啊…
<iGoogle> cfy: 干嘛呢
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 又是搞计算？
<mori[ramar]> wzlxx: 是，就是问那个函数的代码……写在一行放出来或者写到 paste 里去吧？
<cfy> iGoogle: 测试sbcl性能...
<cfy> iGoogle: perl数学完败.....
<iGoogle> .. 咋整天作这些无聊的嘛
<cfy> mori[ramar]: http://paste2.org/get/1390146 看我的.
<iGoogle> 当数学家？
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 1- x?
<wzlxx> (define (f n)\n  (define (f-iter p n)\n (if (= n 1)\n p\n	(f-iter (* p n) (- n 1))))\n  (f-iter 1 n))
<cfy> happyaron: 你的服务器是debian不?能装软件不?我准备把脚本搞到sbcl下面.
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 还玩负数的？
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 1-咋了?
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight!
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 没有，只是感慨你真是能想着法子玩。
<mori[ramar]> FeiRuoWa: Good night!
<cfy> mori[ramar]: 不是标准函数么.....
<lemonhall> sunpinyin 加了网络词库么？
<happyaron> cfy: 问 wzssyqa
<iGoogle> cfy: 担心你
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 哈？那我不知道……
<cfy> mori[ramar]: ....
<lemonhall> 怎么一上来就有给力这个词了？
<iGoogle> lerosua:
<mori[ramar]> cfy: 好吧我错了。
<lemonhall> 萝莉
<lemonhall> 有木有
<cfy> wzssyqa: 服务器能装软件不?以后的估计要转到sbcl
<cfy> happyaron: o
<lemonhall> 竟然这些生僻词都有
<mori[ramar]> lemonhall: 看看猎奇有没有。
<cfy> wzlxx: 100000,算了十八分钟.124M
<lemonhall> 竟然这些生僻词都有。。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: sbcl怎么弄的？交互输函数定义，然后怎么调用？
<lemonhall> 猎奇
<lemonhall> 有
<cfy> wzlxx: 我是.slime
<mori[ramar]> lemonhall: 牛！
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你中午不睡觉啊
<iGoogle> lerosua: 才起来。无聊看他们折腾数学。nnnd
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 神在哪里工作？GOOGLE？
<iGoogle> 在家
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你不睡久一点啊，起码到两点啊
<iGoogle> 真睡了，就到4点了
<lemonhall> 我不得不赞叹sunpinyin的团队，最近输入法貌似变得更给力了
<cfy> wzlxx: 100万
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 赋闲在家啊。。。。放假？
<cfy> lemonhall: 咋知道ee真名的?
<cfy> 原来大叔们都互相认识啊.....
<lemonhall> cfy: 额
<iGoogle> 差不多赋闲
<iGoogle> cfy: . 一边去
<lerosua> iGoogle: 又不能这么嗜睡的
<lemonhall> cfy: 你学啥的？
<iGoogle> 是要活动。 lerosua
<metbsd> 有搜狗那么给力吗
<lemonhall> cfy: 整日折腾一些我看不懂的东西
<wzlxx> cfy: 哈哈，这里guile算100 0000的时候其他的东西几乎不弄动了
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵.所以这个实现不好啊....
<cfy> iGoogle:  看错....以为神真名薄露了...
<lemonhall> metbsd: 必然没有搜狗给力。。。但是毕竟比IBUS默认那个给力啊
<cfy> iGoogle:  看错....以为神真名暴露了...
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 能不能算下虫子用什么矩阵，更容易进攻不。
 * cfy pasted "1,000,000!" at http://paste2.org/get/1390166
<cfy> wzlxx:
<lerosua> 神真名当然叫耶和华了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-awk1/index.html
<happyaron> cfy: sbcl是啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 注意作者...
<cfy> wzlxx: 21minutes...
<happyaron> cfy: 为啥不用perl了？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Common threads: Awk by example, Part 1
<cfy> happyaron: common lisp的是西安.
<iGoogle> lerosua: 给好玩的
<jyf1987> don't be an ass   这个什么意思 happyaron ?
<cfy> happyaron: common lisp的是实现
<iGoogle> cfy: 能不能算下虫子用什么矩阵，更容易进攻不。
<cfy> happyaron: cl应该快的.
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<happyaron> jyf1987: 骂你的
<lerosua> iGoogle: 神啊，我是好玩的人吗？ 啥老问我要好玩的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 骂也要知道意思阿
<cfy> happyaron: perl速度慢.开发起来不方便
<lerosua> jyf1987: 大概是别成为一个混蛋，类似
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你那也有趣事嘛
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/note/148128916/
<jyf1987> lerosua: 这是字面意思吧 我也知道 可是具体的意思是什么
<wzlxx> cfy: 我承认guile占内存了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 别当SB
<jyf1987> lemonhall 这个差不多
<iGoogle> 他喜欢的
<lerosua> jyf1987: 骂人的，要啥具体意思，又没具体的文化背景，只能翻译成当前语境的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似此人还是拿IBM钱的专业户
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵.sbcl一直保持在120MB左右.在最后的时候
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 瓜娃子，别太二了！！！！
<iGoogle> @@ 啥土语。 lemonhall
<lerosua> iGoogle: 刷 机吧，这好玩多了
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我当然知道他是骂人 就是有的老外骂人还带有劝告的意思 我想知道他有没有劝我别干嘛的意思
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 四川话。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 对版本有要求么
<cfy> happyaron: 没有.cl很好的.
<iGoogle> lerosua: 破机才刷
<happyaron> cfy: 没要求的话可以。别占太多内存就行。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我会写好的...
<lerosua> jyf1987: don't be an ass
<cfy> happyaron: 60MB就够了.
<happyaron> cfy: pl的呢？
<lemonhall> cfy: http://www.douban.com/note/148128916/
<lemonhall> cfy: 数学帝
<cfy> happyaron: 我试试去
 * lemonhall 献给群里的数学帝：http://www.douban.com/note/148128916/
<iGoogle> cfy: 我担心你对异性失去兴趣。别搞数学了。
<cfy> lemonhall: 大叔....
<cfy> iGoogle: 我没搞啊....只是稍微比较下cl的实现...
<iGoogle> happyaron: 赶紧劝下 cfy
<happyaron> iGoogle: 咋劝？
<iGoogle> 干脆给他介绍一个嘛
<iGoogle> 让 destine
<lemonhall> iGoogle: http://www.douban.com/note/148128916/
<iGoogle> 脱离数学
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 不会的。。数学帝都在干这个
<cfy> happyaron: 再给下po的打包....我又给忘了:)
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 这只是初级的几何啊
<iGoogle> 不算帝
<wzlxx> cfy: 你初几？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 额
<happyaron> cfy: ==
<cfy> wzlxx: 我初8
<happyaron> cfy: http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/zh_CN/gnome-3-2/ui.tar.gz
<cfy> happyaron: 干脆在git里建一个文件好了:)这样不会忘了.
<cfy> happyaron: cl的re也不会比perl的慢.
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<wzlxx> cfy: 初8是多少？
<happyaron> cfy: 我记得rms说想用pl重写emacs？
<cfy> happyaron: 这个太假了....
<lemonhall> iGoogle 你能心算得出17公分吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 大二....
<wzlxx> happyaron: pl是嘛？
<cfy> happyaron: lisp有很多优势啊.cl就更加不用说了.
<happyaron> wzlxx: perl
<wzlxx> 哦
<iGoogle> 表扬哈皮，看来有发展前途。
<happyaron> cfy: 听说了
<cfy> happyaron: 看冰河的一些blog
 * wzlxx 睡觉，让cpu休息
<cfy> wzlxx: - -!
<happyaron> cfy: 我也想学，但是pl都没学好，觉得现在自己还没那个决心弄lisp。
<if_else> 各位，git pull 时，没有提交的修改，会丢失吗？还是直接pull 不成功，需要 commit 才能 pull 谢谢
<iGoogle> lisp不是人是思维的
<iGoogle> 的
<cfy> happyaron: 我准备好好搞这个po2db.争取能做到很多功能.
<happyaron> cfy: 加油加油
<jyf1987> cfy: 用perl么
<cfy> happyaron: po是啥简称?
<iGoogle> if_else: 看提示。stash
<cfy> jyf1987: 改称common lisp
<jyf1987> cfy: 折腾
<cfy> jyf1987: 改成用common lisp
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你打算报什么专业？
<happyaron> cfy: 不知
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<happyaron> lemonhall: 看分数
<happyaron> lemonhall: 上哪个学校选的专业也不一样
<iGoogle> happyaron: 准备选偏门的？
<iGoogle> 冷门的？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好吧，你是个现实主义者
<lemonhall> happyaron: 还以为你要说一个志在必得的学校和专业呢
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 是啊。通常都是这样
<iGoogle> 哈皮居然随便
<happyaron> iGoogle: 还不知。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 啊？
<iGoogle> 至少有意向专业嘛
<happyaron> iGoogle: 不是随便，有一个列表，考多少分都有策略
<happyaron> iGoogle: 希望去通信方面
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 想着这么喜欢开源的人，应该有志向的说
<iGoogle> 通讯的，要学那些微观世界的电路，，，很麻烦的
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 估计被 destine 磨灭了志向。 lol
<happyaron> iGoogle: 学好了有饭吃，中国真懂通信的人不多。
<iGoogle> 反正书很厚，很无趣的。 happyaron 通讯专业
<lemonhall> iGoogle: Destine妹子貌似挺有志向的啊
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我喜欢computer engineering，你说国内的大学咋上呢。
<iGoogle> 。这我不知道。 lemonhall
<lemonhall> happyaron: 别上了。。。。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 这倒是。不如不学
<lemonhall> 要我再选一次专业就彻底学文科
<happyaron> iGoogle: 曲线救国先在国内上个好点的，以后能出去再去外面学。
 * imadper 通信不用学围观世界的电路...电路就够了...
<iGoogle> imadper: 你啥学校的。
<imadper> iGoogle: 垃圾学校的...
<iGoogle> 学那些电子显微镜放大的电路分析呢。
<imadper> iGoogle: 那个是宏观电路
<iGoogle> 不知道怎么称呼
<imadper> iGoogle: 只是微电子罢了,没到微观
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/933588062/#next_photo
<iGoogle> 微观。这样才能理解
<lemonhall> edison0354: 长得太像你了
<cfy> happyaron: perl 10MB....
 * imadper .....
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> lemonhall: nnnd 这个像
<lemonhall> cfy: 10mb??什么东西？？/
<rothsdad> 我的专业是SE,能糊口，但巨无聊
<iGoogle> sex?
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 恩哼，就是满像的
<rothsdad> ..
<imadper> rothsdad: sex +1
<cfy> lemonhall:  运行内存
<rothsdad> software engineering
<lemonhall> cfy: 这么小啊。。不正常
<lemonhall> rothsdad: 无聊的专业。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 估计你比较速度的时候，方法都不对。
<lemonhall> rothsdad: 工程管理类。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 怎么不正常了...
<lemonhall> rothsdad: 不属于计算机科学
<imadper> lemonhall: 确实蛮无聊的...
<rothsdad> lemonhall: 是啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你来.算1,000,000!
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 这似乎是等于没学啥的专业吧。
<imadper> lemonhall: 不过主要讲的不是工程管理,是码代码
<iGoogle> cfy: 不知道这是啥啊。说个其他的。
<lemonhall> rothsdad: 基本上方法学都是从造房子那个专业借过来的。。。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 阶层...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee不要装傻 啊..
<iGoogle> 说一个能懂的。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 学的都是Java之类的东西
<lemonhall> cfy: 算阶乘？
<imadper> iGoogle: 阶乘...阶层....
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯
<rothsdad> 码农
<iGoogle> rothsdad: .. 似乎，，，我弟弟就是这类专业的。出来啥都不会。
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 额
<lemonhall> cfy: 奥，自己调用自己的那个函数叫啥来着。。。。。
<iGoogle> imadper: 不知道。
<imadper> cfy: haskell吧...能算吧?
<iGoogle> 递归
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<imadper> cfy: 我去写个试试,haskell内部不是把阶乘换成循环嘛?
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 大学基本上都是自学，学校没有心思教学
<lemonhall> cfy: 我试试用JS算
<cfy> imadper: 可以啊.你算嘛,我们比速度.不要对着汇编调优....
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...
<imadper> iGoogle: 递归的话,会悲剧吧...
<imadper> cfy: 速度?那haskell没戏了...
<cfy> 只是一般得写...否则对cl不公平...
<iGoogle> rothsdad: java 不是现在手机上多嘛
<cfy> imadper: haskell怎么没戏了?
<iGoogle> imadper: ? 他是问名词吧
<imadper> cfy: 我之前算东西的时候就觉得超级慢...
<imadper> iGoogle: 不知道,他想知道什么语言算阶乘快吧?
<rothsdad> iGoogle: J2ME->手机 J2EE就是JSP架构下的各种网站
<iGoogle> cfy: 来asm
<cfy> iGoogle: lisp就是asm 啊..
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 那你不是很好找工作嘛
<iGoogle> cfy: 难道是asm的宏？
<lemonhall> cfy: haskell递归很占内存？
 * imadper lisp是asm?????????
<cfy> lemonhall: 我用的也是递归.不是是尾递
<iGoogle> 递归和占内存无关
<cfy> lemonhall: 我用的也是递归.不过是尾递
<iGoogle> @@@
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 恩，不喜欢做一些定式的东西，我很渴望做一些有创造行的东西
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<cfy> http://paste2.org/get/1390166
<lemonhall> cfy: 我不知道，我不太懂计算机，前几天才知道递归函数用起来很危险
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍥ 
<cfy> lemonhall: 栈么...
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩哼
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 有思维。好的啊
<rothsdad> iGoogle: :-)
<imadper> lemonhall: 貌似很多语言都会在内部把递归转成循环的方式...
 * rothsdad 暂离
<metbsd> what's 递归
<metbsd> 英语
<Tianya_126> 大家看看，是不是我终于回来了
<imadper> ................................
 * imadper 没明白 Tianya_126 的话...
<Tianya_126> 找了好久啊
<Kandu> imadper: 哪些語言？
<imadper> Kandu: 貌似haskell就是吧
<iGoogle> Kandu: 有些的。怕递归的。都内部修改
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu,  好久没见~~
<iGoogle> 高级的
<Kandu> 哦
<metbsd> recursion,, 递归
<Kandu> 這個功能實在是太神奇了，難以想象啊
 * lemonhall 睡觉去，太深奥了。。对不了解的东西，保持不用就好
<imadper> lemonhall: 不了解女人,但是还是得用
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 最近在忙什么呢额~~
<Tianya_126> 请问，你们前边的人名是怎么弄的
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 練習 sc2
<imadper> Tianya_126: 打上去的
 * zhenbeiju55 不知道sc2
<Tianya_126> imadper：ok
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: StarCraft2
<imadper> Tianya_126: 也可以用tab补全
<zhenbeiju55> o
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 菜鸟求教G41显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328104&p=2295819#p2295819 今天装完11.04 ，很好，很漂亮！问题是分辨率最大只能为1024*768 我的显卡是intelG41的，求教怎么办？现下了interG41驱动 2008 年的不知好不好用。多处搜索不知如何安装？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyx127 — 2011-04-29 13:52
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu, 上课了 ~  下次聊
<zhenbeiju55> 88
<iGoogle> cfy: 忘记一个事情了。use utf8的里面，输出是decode("utf8")?
<Tianya_126> imadper, 好好用啊
<imadper> Tianya_126: 还行吧.
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个没关系吧,use utf8之后.只是写在脚本里的是utf8.其他读入的还是一般得字节
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个没关系吧,use utf8之后.只是写在脚本里的是utf8.其他读入的还是一般的字节
<iGoogle> 输出。
<iGoogle> 不是读入
<cfy> 我知道.
<iGoogle> 传给bash
<cfy> 只有输出print "测试"才是.
<iGoogle> 也不是，传给system
<cfy> iGoogle: system之类的的么?貌似无所谓的.
<blueghost> e17 怎么没了 trayicon 了
<cfy> iGoogle: 貌似是不是utf8都无所谓.
<iGoogle> 啥哦。就是别人的脚本，不认中文。。要转。
<iGoogle> 内部都是utf8
<imadper> cfy: 悲剧了...haskell呀....
<iGoogle> 要_utf8_off，或者decode
<iGoogle> 不记得是哪个了
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦?这样子啊....我记得传给system是无所谓的.难道locale不一样?
<cfy> iGoogle: 那就decode一下嘛
<iGoogle> 洋鬼子的脚本。要改
<iGoogle> 可decode不对
<imadper> cfy: 我就怕1000000太大,先试的100000,结构还是stack overflow
<iGoogle> cfy: 你来试试？
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 好的.给我
<cfy> MaskRay: 有空么?有空算1,000,000!
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<imadper> cfy: cl怎么做到的?不会栈溢出?
<imadper> cfy: 难道cl当循环处理了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 写个函数算100,0000的阶乘
<iGoogle> 749:/usr/share/shutter/resources/system/plugins/perl/spwatermark/spwatermark cfy 在364行
<aBiNg> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/web-browsing
<^k^> ⇪ title: Web browsing | Ubuntu
<cfy> imadper: 我是尾递归
<imadper> cfy: 哦~
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 百度 什么意思哦？
<cfy> iGoogle: 这啥?
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 不知道。那神经的。别理会
<iGoogle> cfy: 安装shutter嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: 要很长世间的。。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你给 happyaron 说。这太龌龊了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 0 packages upgraded, 33 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MaskRay> cfy: 要很长时间的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 21minutes,sbcl,最后的时候占用120M
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 这 ub 现在是有钱就是爹啊..
<iGoogle> cfy: 。烂系统。去官网？
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/get/1390166
<cfy> iGoogle: debian....
<MaskRay> cfy: 输出到哪里？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不想装啊...
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 不清楚内幕嘛。谁知道哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用输出.只要直接返回即可.然后抛弃.
<iGoogle> cfy: 装吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过一定要算啊...haskell不会直接不算了吧?
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 哦，神也不知。那我安逸了
<MaskRay> cfy: 那我让它输出长度
<cfy> iGoogle: 唉.....作孽啊...
<iGoogle> 大便的Perl包，太差劲了
<iGoogle> aBiNg: .. 找 happyaron
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.还真是......好高级...你试试,真的会不算的?
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av86870/，，吐槽点太多了……无力了……
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 作甚？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是直接抛弃.sbcl也会算.
<iGoogle> 质问他嘛 。 aBiNg
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 是 lazy evaluation 的，用不到就不算了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....
<imadper> cfy: real	0m0.006s
<imadper> user	0m0.004s
<imadper> sys	0m0.000s
<imadper>  
<iGoogle> cfy: 你给墙头草。
<cfy> iGoogle: 刚装好...
<cfy> imadper: 这么快啊....你确定?
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 出来说明下 http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/web-browsing
<^k^> ⇪ title: Web browsing | Ubuntu
<cfy> iGoogle: æ­»ee
<iGoogle> 。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我这里总共394
<imadper> cfy: 关键这个是c...
<imadper> cfy: 而且用的是循环...没用递归...
<iGoogle> 364行。 cfy
<cfy> imadper: C?double?
<cfy> iGoogle: 大数计算啊.
<happyaron> iGoogle: 找ff说，我也想知道呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 发错...
<cfy> imadper:  大数计算啊.
<imadper> cfy: lling
<imadper> llint
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 出来说明下。 http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/web-browsing
<imadper> cfy: 对呀,估计llint也超了吧?
<cfy> imadper: long long int?不够的...上万位的数字了...
<Kandu> cfy: 還是 lua 乾脆，直接給出 inf 完事
<imadper> cfy: 还得写超精?算了,不玩了~
<cfy> imadper: 貌似是 5575359.0
<cfy> imadper: 貌似是 5575359位数字左右.
<Tianya_126> 我记得大数的计算不是在数据结构里边有的
<iGoogle> 上万位的数字。 你们应该掐死cfy
<cfy> imadper: C用gmp
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 尽搞无聊的
<cfy> iGoogle: 问题你让我咋调试......这么长的代码...
<iGoogle> cfy: shutter启动，运行插件，水印。
<cfy> Kandu: 一个scheme也是...我当时算的小...真奇怪....然后打印出来发现...inf...
<imadper> cfy: 忒大了...
<iGoogle> 364行前，还要加一句 . " -font xxxxx "
<cfy> iGoogle: ee我哭...
 * edison0354 因93号汽油上涨至7元一升，车流量虽有下降，但行人流量增加，交通压力增大。为此，市城区从5月1日起实行路人限行。-单眼皮逢单日出行，双眼皮逢双日出行，一单一双在夜间出行，对戴墨镜出行者按故意遮挡号牌处理，对盲人出行者按无牌号处理，对割双眼皮出行者按套牌处理，请相互转告！预祝：五一劳动节快乐！ 
<cfy> iGoogle: 我恨perl了...
<cfy> iGoogle: 调试不来...
<roylez> edison0354: 爱迪生...
<iGoogle> 这么简单的
<edison0354> roylez: 主席咋了？
<roylez> cfy: 握爪
<iGoogle> cfy: 赶紧
<cfy> roylez: XD
<iGoogle> roylez: nnnnnd
<cfy> iGoogle: 打开解图么?我保存成 测试.png,好的呀
<roylez> iGoogle: 当前目录的pm，怎么加载？
<roylez> iGoogle: 改 %INC ？
<cfy> roylez: 直接use即可
<iGoogle> 水印就显示在图片上，写几个中文，刷新一次
<cfy> roylez: 不行就use lib './';
<cfy> roylez: 不行就先use lib './';
<iGoogle> roylez: . 当前最好了
<roylez> cfy: 多谢。早上问神，一点点神谕都没有
<cfy> roylez: :)
<iGoogle> 啥
<cfy> zcq: ?!
<cfy> zcq: 干啥你...
<cfy> zcq: 什么时候用opera了?!
<zcq> 怎么了
<cfy> 过来单挑
<zcq> 一直
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 我帮你装linux
<cfy> lol
<edison0354> roylez: 咦，主席又没事了？
<zcq> 那个麻烦了
<cfy> edison0354: renren依然坏的...
<iGoogle> ～～
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> zcq: 换debian好了.不要用 sb的 win 7了.
<roylez> edison0354: 不想干活了
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<zcq> 。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 如何写文字?
<MaskRay> cfy: ./x  563.43s user 1.25s system 99% cpu 9:25.07 total
<roylez> edison0354: 算了，勉为其难去厕所视察下
<cfy> MaskRay: 好快....
<cfy> MaskRay: 内存占用怎么样?
<edison0354> roylez: 视察苍蝇？
<MaskRay> cfy: 没看。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那跑下看看....top
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个也很重要,guile在300000的时候就跑出了G级别的...
<cfy> 然后我直接oomkill了....
<cfy> iGoogle: 用不来....
<MaskRay> cfy: 有什么办法监视程序运行过程中最大虚拟内存占用
<cfy> MaskRay: top阿.
<cfy> MaskRay: 最大阿...那不知道
<MaskRay> cfy: 我现在不得不每过一会儿就看一下 top
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过sbcl貌似虚拟有8G...
<MaskRay> cfy: top 默认单位是 kb 吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 输入栏输入文字。刷新。
<cfy> MaskRay: 后面有个m
<MaskRay> cfy: 默认是 kb，带 m 的算 mb？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是这么觉得的.
<MaskRay> cfy: 目前还是 33020KB
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错...
<MaskRay> cfy: ./x  556.51s user 1.17s system 99% cpu
<MaskRay> cfy: ./x  556.51s user 1.17s system 99% cpu，最大 33020KB
<MaskRay> cfy: ghc 如何？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我觉得你动摇了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 我依然继续common lisp
<MaskRay> cfy: 代码也很短的，print . length . show . product $ [1..1000000]
<cfy> MaskRay: - -!
<hata> http://www.gedit.org/ 这也要墙？
<Guest8276> 11.4怎么样啊？ 2.6.38已经支持了i5 二代核了吧
<rothsdad> MaskRay: 什么语言，这么简短，是python吗?
<Guest8276> 还有个悲剧的N卡双显卡切换，似乎到现在还没有支持对吧
<MaskRay> rothsdad: haskell
<rothsdad> MaskRay: 美丽的语言
<happyaron> Linux aron-desktop 2.6.39-0-generic-pae #5~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 27 23:47:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<MaskRay> rothsdad: 嗯
<Guest8276> 问下，ubuntu对thinkpad 相关硬件支持怎么样？
<rothsdad> Guest8276: t410 完美支持
<Guest8276> 刚买了个t420，怕搞坏硬件
<Guest8276> t420很强大，只是双显卡很悲剧
<rothsdad> Guest8276: 那先用虚拟机吧，玩熟后在装也不迟
<rothsdad> Guest8276: 用gentoo，开内核显卡切换
<Guest8276> 内核显卡切换？ 似乎很不错， linux电池管理很不理想，搞坏了块电池，冲不了点了。
<roylez> Guest8276: 瞎说
<roylez> Guest8276: 我的x32用了5年，电池还能顶3小时，岗岗的
<Guest8276> 电源管理的确是弱项， 我买的那块水货电池半年就不能用了
<Guest8276> 11.04的kde桌面环境源里面全了没？
<roylez> 自己都知道买的是水货电池，为啥要怪linux？
<iGoogle> 电池管理，只是几个触发点而已。没啥高级的。
<rothsdad> 恩
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 有关字体的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328123&p=2295932#p2295932 想问一下，如果让ubuntu支持宋体和一般的Windows下的字体的正常显示（浏览网页，文字处理等），只需要将字体拷贝过来并且运行 Code: sudo mkfontdir sudo mkfontscale sudo fc-cache 就可以了吗？不需要修local.conf了？ 另外一个问题就是外观配置的字 ...
<rothsdad> `test
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  ㍦ 
<Guest8276> 因为我上一块电池，买本自带那个就是在suse下用过后突然冲不了点
<iGoogle> 虽然 roylez 经常给电池灌水维护。
<roylez> iGoogle: 现在thinkpad的电池明显质量不行。我的t410电池完全不如当年的x32
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 现在是国产的嘛
<roylez> iGoogle: 你肉身给电池充电
<Guest8276> 国外的也都是国产的
<Guest8276> 搞了个港行的
<iGoogle> 别人的机器，是在袋鼠国买的。你能比？ Guest8276
<lemonhall> edison0354: 在？
<roylez> iGoogle: x32是香港买的，t410是大陆货
<Guest8276> 发现tmd 国外比国内的货便宜多了，而且质量还要好些
<iGoogle> 拉，这么快就承认了。慢点嘛
<Guest8276> 联想就tmd垃圾
<roylez> iGoogle: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d14ecc3d860cd1bf3fdc/460
<Guest8276> 说错了，是买的新加坡行货
<iGoogle> roylez: 那单车的，也有类似机构的。
<rothsdad> Guest8276: 联想还有TMD系列的？
<Guest8276> 某国骂的缩写
<iGoogle> rothsdad:  :D
<do-something> hello guys
<cfy> happyaron: 刚才有突然关机了一次
<do-something-stu> do-something: hello
<Guest8276> 问下，11.04的kde环境是否可用了？
<cfy> happyaron: syslog没有记录那个时间的
<do-something> haha do-something-stu
<lemonhall> roylez: 原来昨晚是你啊
<roylez> lemonhall: 啥？
<lemonhall> roylez: 奥。。没啥
<do-something> it's lemonhall ?
<do-something> How are lemonhall ?
<Guest8276> 就没人用11.04么， 11.04的kde是否已经可用了？
<do-something> omg Bof is joined
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 怎样才能从硬盘安装11.04的alternate iso？我现在在debian下，谢谢
<Guest8276> 用u盘装吧，方便快捷。硬盘装还要看支持否
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 我目前没有U盘，只有一个读卡器和sd卡，我用unetbootin试了好几次了，用syslinux也试了好几次，每次选择从U盘启动后，过几秒就会跳到grub那里选择debian的内核了
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<do-something> 谁是对计算机安全专家在这里？
<edison0354> lemonhall：我出来了
<Guest8276> 还是推荐新手刻光盘安装，问题最少了。
<Dororo_> iGoogle写的是啥，怎弄的，很厉害
<Guest8276> 也可以试下UltraISO
<Guest8276> 乱码，字符集不对
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 我……勉强不算新手吧，以前一直买光盘刻着装，这次实在不想买了，可是U盘安装怎么也弄不上。我这里只有debian，没有windows，所以没有ultraiso，网上那些硬盘安装的也几乎全部都是双系统安装desktop iso的
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/832169306/#next_photo
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好像你啊
<edison0354> lemonhall：额，下一张是轻音……
<iGoogle> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYxNzg1OTc2.html roylez
 * edison0354 某班选班花，某恐龙级的女生说：如果我当选班花，几年后你们就可以跟老公说：我大学时比系上的班花还漂亮，娶到我是你赚到了。结果此女高票当选班花。
<hata> vim 里面的leader是什么意思？
<hata> mapleader
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/705747415/#next_photo
<^k^> hata, `符号
<Crazy1> 这频道没人呀
<iGoogle> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYyMzIwMDg0.html
<Yangtse> 有
<Crazy1> 还是ubuntu聊的人多
<Crazy1> 就是全是英文，看着累
<roylez> iGoogle: 奥特神
<roylez> hata: 默认 \
<hata> ^k^: 呃
<^k^> hata, Groovy的。  ㍧ 
<hata> roylez: 呃，我按\ww没反应
<iGoogle> roylez: 看了没
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • RAID0 安装11。04问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328131&p=2296009#p2296009 本人的系统是： 主板BIOS设置的RAID0两块250G硬盘； 已有一个win7系统； 曾经装过10。10可以和win7共存没什么问题（不过因为游戏，我还是用win7比较多）； 前段时间启动检测硬盘时有一个硬盘报错，但可以正常进win7使用。这次 ...
<neo_> ls
<roylez> iGoogle: 没看
<roylez> iGoogle: 看标题就知道看过
<iGoogle> roylez: 吹牛得
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/150753
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/aGcT2.jpg
<iGoogle> roylez: 你家亲戚？
<roylez> iGoogle: 你跟你崽崽
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/150754
<roylez> iGoogle: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc3NTM2MTMy.html
<linuxercn> hi
<^k^> linuxercn, 好  ㍨ 
<wujie> 威廉结婚啊
<roylez> tenzu: 。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<palomino|working> .....
<roylez> happyaron: .
<thorne> 有人被11.04虐了么? 感觉啊如何?
<palomino|working> 每天呼唤一轮么
<palomino|working> 我被11.04beta虐过 , thorne
<wujie> 我
<roylez> palomino|working: 今天回家了
<wujie> 还行
<wujie> 不错啊
<palomino|working> 感想就是:unity太难用了
<wujie> ubuntu11.04正式版稳定多了，就是搜索不支持中文
<roylez> palomino|working: unity是什么？
<wujie> ç±»DOCK
<palomino|working> canocial开发的新桌面 , roylez
<palomino|working> 最开始说是给上网本用的 , roylez
<palomino|working> 现在推广到所有了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/tvzos.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: o...
<wujie> dell预装了
<roylez> palomino|working: 桌面这东西，从来是自己说用什么就是什么
<wujie> gnome3 linuxmint11预装了
<palomino|working> 我回头再试试gnome3...
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 刚想起来
<palomino|working> 显卡不行
<wujie> 不稳定，中文还没完全支持
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> 那我接着等好了。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: portal好玩吗？为什么鬼子全在讨论这个
<wujie> 用11.04吧。很给力，NVIDIA已经与ubuntu同步显卡了
<imadper> 下一个fedora就要预装gnome3了
<imadper> wujie: ati的飘过
<imadper> 有人搞过vaapi吗?
<iGoogle> wujie: 同步显卡？
<wujie> 显卡驱动
<imadper> iGoogle: 他的意思应该是驱动
<roylez> imadper: arch, intel卡，试过
<imadper> roylez: 能和smplayer整合吗?
<wujie> NVIDIA官网发部驱动直接可在ubuntu11.04更新到
<iGoogle> 也不理解。
<wujie> 不用终端安装鹅
<iGoogle> 这意思。
<imadper> roylez: 我自己编译的能硬解倒是,但是不知道在smplayer里面怎么填写参数
<roylez> imadper: 1080p没看出来明显的cpu降低。mplayer用vaapi播放h264退出会黑屏，大概因为我的显卡不支持h264硬解。
<iGoogle> 只是出deb嘛。 wujie
<roylez> iGoogle: smplayer没用过
<imadper> roylez: 明显降低好不!从80%降到9%
<wujie> 附加驱动
<wujie> smplayer干嘛，自带的不错
<roylez> imadper: 我的mplayer，用xv驱动，1080p大约15cpu
<roylez> imadper: 色泽上确实稍微明亮点
<imadper> roylez: 1080p?
<roylez> imadper: 恩 ???? x 1080
<imadper> roylez: 什么cpu?怎么才占用15....
<wujie> 我的显示器1920*1080
<roylez> imadper: 7300
<imadper> roylez: su7300????????????????
<roylez> imadper: 全名忘了，就记得7300
<roylez> imadper: 不是什么好货色
<imadper> roylez: 好吧....估计是e7300....
<roylez> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/DX0fN
<roylez> imadper: su7300。我的是 asus ul30a
<imadper> roylez: 那,怎么可能...你的cpu还没我的强...\
<roylez> vo=xv,x11,gl2,sdl,ggi,fbdev,fbdev2
<iGoogle> imadper: 你rp不好嘛。
<imadper> iGoogle: ....你还不回家看孩子去...
<imadper> roylez: 不行,我去配置下我的去
<iGoogle> 硬要扮蛮。
<roylez> imadper: 用mplayer就好了，别用什么傻冒player
<imadper> roylez: 好吧...大家都觉得那个是sm哦~~sm哦~~~
<linuxercn> hi
<^k^> linuxercn, 好  ㍨ 
<linuxercn>  ㍨
<linuxercn> 显示 不正常
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu 11.04 send to 选项里面没有email 了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328145&p=2296124#p2296124 请问该如何添加发送到email选项？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sirius99 — 2011-04-29 16:34
<wzlxx> cfy: sicp用的是mit-scheme?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/04/29/cow-milk.html
<Kandu> imadper: roylez 就是 SMer
<Kandu> imadper: System Manager :P
<roylez> Kandu: 很不幸，我不是...
<Kandu> roylez: 啊，你不是在 ibm 管機房的么？
<roylez> Kandu: 不是
<Kandu> roylez: 那是幹啥的？
<roylez> Kandu: storage testing
<cfy> wzlxx: 有这么说么?不清楚
<Kandu> roylez: 唔～
<wujie> 有没有发现ubuntu11.04托盘有问题
<imadper> wujie: 1010有问题,1104还没用\
<wujie> ubuntu11.04的默认桌面不托管后台图标
 * leyle 有无升级了ubuntu 11.04了的？
<wujie> 有
<leyle> wujie: 你升级了？
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 很稳定
<leyle> 重新安装还是 源升级的？
<wujie> 但BUG还是有，比如图标托管问题
<wujie> 我是全新安装
<leyle> wujie: 哦？图标托管？是啥子？
<leyle> wujie: 哦，我全新安装成本太高了，
<wujie> 用USB
<leyle> wujie: 想看一下有无谁直接升级的，虽然ubuntu没这个传统？
<leyle> wujie: 哦？用usb？
<leyle> wujie: 可以详细说一下不？
<wujie> 我用usb烧录安装的
<wujie> liveusb
<leyle> wujie: 哦，你啥子型号的优盘？
<oneju> 11.04不习惯不好用
<leyle> oneju: 哦？哪里不习惯？
<wujie> 跟u盘型号没关系
<dream1986> 我也刚装 了11.04，感觉还行
<leyle> 哦？
<wujie> 11.04用wine不行
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 用上了 e17 了
<wujie> wine在上面没什么用
<leyle> wujie: 你是咋个处理优盘，就装在了优盘上的？
<wujie> 启动盘创建器
<oneju> leyle: Unity桌面的操作不习惯
<leyle> oneju: 哦，桌面风格变化太大，图标感觉排的有点混乱。
<dream1986> 我用U盘安装出了个问题，用系统自带的软件做的启动U盘boot error，到windows下做的就没有问题
<wujie> 11.04跟nvidia非常友好，直接与官方的驱动同步了
<leyle> dream1986:哦？ubuntu本身无法制作liveusb？
<wujie> 可以
<wujie> 里面有个启动盘创建器
<dream1986> 不是，在ubuntu中做的有的机子上 不行，有的机子上又好的
<leyle> 哦，
<wujie> 反正品牌机无压力
<leyle> 哦，我主板是老主板，不晓得支持usb不
<leyle> 囧，
<wujie> 有接口不
<wujie> USB2.0就行
<leyle> usb接口？有
<leyle> 捷波悍马ha01gt
<leyle> http://china-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/  中文定制版，这个靠谱不？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Chinese Edition 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<wujie> 国际版好
<leyle> wujie: 你用的原版还是这个毛线版本？
<leyle> 哦，好
<calebot> 国际版好
<wujie> 我用官网的
<leyle> 恩
<wujie> 非定制
<leyle> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ 写的是 comingsoon
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Releases
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<leyle> http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  这个应该是正式版了
<wujie> 我在听台北之音，都称“我台湾”和“中国
<leyle> 偷听敌台，
<leyle> 居委会大妈给你介绍女朋友。
<blueghost> 到底谁会 hmac-sha1 的
<happyaron> calebot: 其实中文版没加多少
<blueghost> 到底谁会 hmac-sha1 的
<calebot> happyaron: 问题是测试的人少
<happyaron> calebot: 似乎canonical出钱做QA了
<calebot> 靠谱吗?
<calebot> happyaron: 装国际版再装个 metapackage 就好了吧?
<happyaron> calebot: 个人以为他们的QA人员有一部分是骗钱的。
<roylez> tenzu: firefox有 Reddit Enhancement Suite
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/oKsGl.png
<dream1986> 用11.04的有没有flash问题，我的flash老闪
<blueghost> 谁懂 hmac-sha1 的，或者 oauth 的。 我总过不去
<wzlxx> cfy: cl里或许当前时间的函数是什么？
<blueghost> 谁懂 hmac-sha1 的，或者 oauth 的。 我总过不去
<cfy> wzlxx: 很多啊.
<cfy> wzlxx: get开头的
<^k^> 新⇨ 新立得和软件源 • 问一下是11.04有重大改进还是launchpad有重大改进，为什么突然不用任何代理下ppa是满速呢？以前一直是5K/s http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328164&p=2296240#p2296240 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ooinzaghi — 2011-04-29 17:28
<happyaron> roylez: thx
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/YCMIj.png
<roylez> happyaron: 88，下班回家
<uni00> 今天这么安静？
<happyaron> roylez: 886
<blueghost> 谁懂 hmac-sha1 的，或者 oauth 的。 我总过不去
<blueghost> 谁懂 hmac-sha1 的，或者 oauth 的。 我总过不去
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 知道 oauth 吗， 我有个地方 过不去
<uni00> 有什么好用的空口管理器推荐一下
<ofan> 空口?
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我的 baseString 有了，也有了 oauth_consumer_key ， consumer_secret。
<uni00> 打错了，是窗口
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 但是 生成 的 signature 总是错误
<ofan> uni00: awesome
<uni00> 用的就是awesome
<ofan> uni00: xmonad
<uni00> ofan: 但是awesome有些麻烦
<ofan> uni00: dwm,fvwm,openbox
<ofan> uni00: awesome最简单了
<uni00> ofan: 你现在用的是什么
<ofan> uni00: awesome..
<ofan> uni00: 等着换xmonad..
<uni00> ofan: 你说的那几个配置都挺麻烦的，还是老实着用awesome吧
<blueghost> jyf1987:) oauth 的 生成 是  consumer_secret&tokenSecret 作为一个 key 加密 basestring 生成 signature
<ofan> uni00: :D
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 由于 tokensecret 在 requesttoken时 没有这个数据， 变为 consumer_secret&
<blueghost> jyf1987:) qoauth 的 生成 是  consumer_secret&tokenSecret 作为一个 key 加密 basestring 生成 signature
<tamsuiboy> fishtw: tb, 進來聽聽u1104的災情,  前輩多多指教.
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 貌似 qoauth 的这个处理总生成错误 的 signature。 basestring 怎么 找都找不到一个错误来
<blueghost> tamsuiboy:) 知道 hmac-sha1 吗
<tamsuiboy> blueghost: 不知也...
<tusooa> 怎么讨论这个
<uni00> 有人用过smuxi么？
<blueghost> tusooa:) 讨论什么 oauth 吗? hmac-sha1? 你知道吗
<tusooa> Net::Twitter 还是没搞好。
<tusooa> $nt->update ({ status => 'testing' }); 这一步不过
<tusooa> Invalid / expired Token at /home/tusooa/应用/脚本/twitter-client.perl line 78
<blueghost> tusooa:) oauth 吗? hmac-sha1? 你知道吗
<uni00> 有人升级到11.04了吗
<pointer> 放学回来了……
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 64位ubuntu server ， 软件源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328172&p=2296303#p2296303 发现很少，不知道装32位的能正常运行吗？ 有些软件装不上，比如vim，我想更新为完全版本，总是有包依赖问题。 从官网下的64位版本，刻盘装的，安装过程中基本没出现什么问题。装好之后也一切正常。 可 ...
<blueghost> 没人知道 hmac-sha1 以及 oauth 的吗
<blueghost> 我不知道 在什么地方错
<wsdjeg> 在升级
<wsdjeg> 怎么这聊天到框框没有了阿
<tamsuiboy> 去這找 WOFOSS http://wofoss.blogspot.com/2010/11/debian-women-irc-training-sessions.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: WoFOSS好自由 - 台灣女子自由軟體工作小組: Debian Women IRC Training Sessions
<wsdjeg> 为什么我聊天界面变成这个样子？
<wsdjeg> :-S
<wsdjeg> 有人在么？
<wsdjeg> 寻找高手求救
<vic> blueghost: 我觉的你应该去oauth的频道去问
<pointerroyden> 哦……遇到一个爱国的孩子……
<blueghost> vic:) 不懂英文啊
<Aimerle> 没人？
<happyaron> Aimerle: .
<Aimerle> 今天那么冷清啊，，，
<happyaron> Aimerle: 放假了。
<Aimerle> happyaron:  噢
<fennng_> happyaron: 放什么假?
<Aimerle> fennng_: 51节喽
<fennng_> Aimerle: 哦,爽
<fennng_> ls
<fennng_> ls
<fennng_> sls
<fennng_> ls
<fennng_> ls
<fennng_> ls
<^k^> fennng_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> fennng_, 我的创造者是人。  ㍪ 
<fennng_> ^k^: 所以说你比较低等.
<Aimerle> fennng_:  被Ｋ了吧
<fennng_> Aimerle: ...
<^k^> fennng_, 有趣的推论。  ㍪ 
<fennng_> ^k^: 我也觉得
<happyaron> fennng_: 我说很多人51放假了
<fennng_> happyaron: 应该是,最好机器人也放假.
<^k^> fennng_, 也？  ㍪ 
<fennng_> ^k^: 五一节,给你放假七天,回去休息吧.
<Aimerle> fennng_:  你和机器人交什么劲啊
<fennng_> Aimerle: 呵,机器人不是也有个人字嘛,要放假的.
<^k^> fennng_, 如果我说这可以吗？  ㍪ 
<fennng_> ^k^: ?
<pocoyo> 我靠 小k 复活了
<Aimerle> pocoyo:  他以前是死的？
<lolicon> USTC 的 portage 不允许 -z ...
<lolicon> 坑爹。。
<pocoyo> Aimerle: 没见她说过人话
<Aimerle> pocoyo:  呵呵
<fennng_> pocoyo: 呵呵...现在是人工智能比较厉害,不过他还是机器,不是人.
<happyaron> lolicon: -z 是啥意思？
<happyaron> lolicon: rsync 的压缩？
<Aimerle> happyaron:  Zzzzzz…… 睡觉的意思
<derinix> 求问：/lib/libc.so.6怎么没有？要在新德利安装哪个包？:-)
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • 新手，不知到如何安装GPS驱动，用软件读取GPS信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328191&p=2296469#p2296469 最近比较困惑这个，希望高人告知一下。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 小燕呢喃 — 2011-04-29 18:59
<Kandu> jyf1987: luaforge 上的資源，有沒有什麼管理工具(下載，安裝)？
<reiv> rm -rf ⁄
<reiv> sudo rm -rf ⁄
<lifeng> reiv: 这个命令删不了东西的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 没有 倒是有个 luarocks 这个是管理lua扩展的
<Kandu> jyf1987: :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你为何不搞c呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我智商高達250，搞不了 c 這麼難的東西
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那你搞啥
<ofan> Kandu: 看你很多文章都是底层的东西,难道不用c么?
<Kandu> jyf1987: 是啊，搞啥呢(昨天說了，種菜種樹)
<Kandu> ofan: 以前是用 c 的
<ofan> Kandu: 现在pascal?
<jyf1987> Kandu: 真无聊 本来想邀你和微菜来做server的
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯
<Aimerl> 你们做什么？
<ofan> jyf1987: 啥sever?
<johann_> 我们频道的聊天机器人是哪个哦？
<Aimerl> johann_: 小Ｋ
<ayaka> 各位知道如何配置一个ipv6的dns吗?
<lemonhall> ofan: edison0354 blueghost 晚上好
<ofan> lemonhall: 好~~
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 啊，万事通也在
<ofan> lemonhall: 吃饭中..
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 我晚上不好。。。。。
<johann_> Aimerl: 我没看到小k啊
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 额。。好吧。。。。那就不打扰你了
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 。。。。。
<wujie> ubuntu11.04正式版开机花了5秒
<Aimerl> wujie: 5秒？
<wujie> 恩，关机2秒
<jxhow> wujie: SSD?
<wujie> SATA
<lolicon> 拔电源。。
<Aimerl> wujie: 不会那么快的吧，mac也还要几秒呢
<wujie> 正常关机的，
<wujie> MAC可比ubuntu庞大阿
<ofan> sync后直接拔电源
<wujie> win7sp1花了12秒
<Aimerl> wujie: ＭＡＣ向来关机快
<wujie> 我2秒，10.10 5秒
<gebjgd> wujie, 真是好机器
<pointerroyden> wujie 5秒？？！！
<caleb-> wujie: hibernate?
<gebjgd> wujie, 2004年的破本子表示压力很大
<wujie> 恩，关机5秒
<pointerroyden> wujie, 我的arch开机加上x的话15秒……
<wujie> 开机7秒
<Aimerl> wujie: 你没装Ｘ吧
<caleb-> mac 一般不关机的
<wujie> 装了
 * caleb- 不相信
<Aimerl> wujie: gnome?
<ofan> 基本不关机的路过
<jxhow> win下 同路过
<pointerroyden> wujie 你原来其实是待机的把……
 * reiv 不相信
<wujie> 不是，是ubuntu11.04的默认
<caleb-> wujie: 那就是 gnome
<caleb-> 绝不可能 5 sec 冷开机
<Aimerl> ＭＡＣ用5秒关机我是知道的
<jxhow> 对了   11.04  电源挂历改善了没
<wujie> 我都是关机后再拔电源的，11.04很快阿
<wujie> 2秒关机
<Aimerl> caleb-: 我觉得引导5秒都有点危险
<wujie> 反正边快了
<Aimerl> wujie: 我去装个看看
<ofan> wujie: 可以用bootchart看看
<wujie> 我昨天学了个NT6安装win7法，15分钟就安装好了
<johann_> bot
<franklymeng> 这是讨论什么的？？
<ofan> grub引导 硬盘装就可以
<wujie> ubuntu我用USB安装的
<Aimerl> 光盘可能还是引导下安装快吧
<wujie> 光盘没有USB快
<Aimerl> wujie: 噢
<Aimerl> wujie: 11。4改了些什么？
<edison0354> lemonhall：你不是说出去滚床单？
<wujie> 默认桌面和内核，软件中心也改了
<wujie> 都是很新的
<Aimerl> wujie: ubuntu都是看上去很新，里面改得不多的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 天气不好。。。今晚休息
<wujie> 这次改了很多了，启动变快了很多
<Aimerl> wujie: 难道用2.6.38啦？
<wujie> 恩
<Aimerl> wujie: 不会吧，出来没多久啊，当小白鼠？
<wujie> fedora14就用了
<Aimerl> wujie: 我知道啊，
<draketang> 不是网上测评的 11.4启动没有 10.10快吗
<draketang> 好像说是改进最大的是磁盘吞吐量
<alpha080> 有人在acer 4738G上装过gentoo吗？
<wujie> 你用了就知道了
 * lemonhall 这里有对WIFI部署熟悉的人么？
 * lemonhall 这里有对WIFI部署熟悉的人么？
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 2.6.38遍地是了
<alpha080> 或者opensuse?
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥叫部署
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 就是加了一些指令加速嘛
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 支持btrfs了
<gebjgd> 2.6.38
<lemonhall> ofan: 工程概念，布线，架设，优化WIFI HOT SPOT的位置，调整功率。。。。
<ofan> Aimerl: 啥指令加速
<ofan> lemonhall: 不懂...
<lemonhall> ofan: 学生懂理论就不错了。。。。亲
<lemonhall> ofan: 啊，对了，你不是学通信的嘛
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 直接买个802.11n的无线路由，完事
<ofan> lemonhall: ......被你发现了
<Aimerl> ofan: MMX/SSE的一些指令优化
<jxhow> gebjgd: 如果这么简单 他就不问了
<edison0354> ofan: 通信的……
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 如果仅仅这么简单当然好。。。。
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 你还算los和功率损耗？
<ofan> lemonhall: 对实际工程没概念,也没兴趣
<edison0354> ofan: 俺爪机装裤子口袋里有危险不？
<ofan> Aimerl: ..
<ofan> edison0354: 有
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 不不，就想问问大功率WIFI路由，SSID还有一些干扰的问题。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 衣服口袋里呢？
<ofan> edison0354: 特别3g的
<Aimerl> ofan: 介绍上是这么说的
<edison0354> ofan: 俺用不起3G
<alpha080> y有，爪机会被你的PP压扁。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 都有,都是量多少的问题
<lemonhall> ofan: 当然~~~工程路线和科研路线，两条线
<alpha080> 辐射无所谓的
<jxhow> 遇到劣质电池 会爆炸、、
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 买个蹭网卡嘛
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 室内？
<edison0354> ofan: 那装哪里啊？
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 有los就没有问题
<edison0354> alpha080: 俺想要儿子的……
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 室外
<ofan> edison0354: 放包里
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 大爷好
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 有些功率超大
<ofan> edison0354: 拿手上
<alpha080> 那就先生一个再买手机
<alpha080> 再说不是还有精子银行么？
<franklymeng> ..
<ofan> alpha080: 还是新鲜的好...
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 跨度比较大。。。干扰比较多，几个路由之间有叠加，想问问互相的频道以及其他问题
<edison0354> ofan: 囧……
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 找本书看把
<edison0354> ofan: 你IP装包里都是？
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 室外。wifi最远150m
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 书如果能告诉我，我就不问了
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 我当时就是看书的
<edison0354> alpha080: 去精子银行捐献吧……
<ofan> lemonhall: 用接力,wifi路由器间可以互相接力
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 有1公里的
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 英文的
<edison0354> alpha080: 俺对俺的基因还是有信心的……
<alpha080> 偶生过了，所以现在放心地把手机放在裤兜里面
<ofan> lemonhall: 或者装增益设备
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我没信心
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我对你的基因没信心
<quanru> 为什么 鼠标指调整到最大   没有效果   而且有些软件会大
<edison0354> ofan: 接力……整个楼都被辐射死了……
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<edison0354> lemonhall：又不是你儿子
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 非标的5公里的都有
<ofan> edison0354: wifi没关系
<ofan> edison0354: 离的远
<lemonhall> edison0354: 万一生出来一个比卡丘怎么办？
<edison0354> lemonhall：卖萌去
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 那是啥标准的？
<ofan> lemonhall: 那就省电了
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 塞回去
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 好吧，还是谢谢。。。这些都是知道的信息。。。。。
<ofan> Aimerl: 狠...
<ofan> 塞回去...
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 非标的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 万一生出来是比卡丘。。。。那孩子一定是你的！！！！
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 地下工厂有生产的
<edison0354> lemonhall：你干嘛不在几个路由之间用RJ45接力？
<gebjgd> Aimerl, 非洲标准？
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<ofan> Aimerl: 那个的条件要求非常高
<jxhow> Ubuntu能识别多大的NTFS分区
<edison0354> lemonhall：我要让你媳妇生个皮卡丘出来！
<Aimerl> gebjgd: 非正常人类标准 ＯＫ？
<edison0354> jxhow: 你有多大的……
<ofan> Aimerl: 从两个高山的山顶上说不定可以
<alpha080> 生个蜘蛛人就好
<lemonhall> edison0354: RJ45有极限。。。而且我不是说接力问题，现在干扰大。。就想问几个路由器之间互相干扰的问题
<ofan> lemonhall: 不会,wifi有多个channel
<edison0354> lemonhall：干扰……波干涉了？
<Aimerl> lemonhall: RJ也是有限的
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 很抱歉的说，正规厂家也有大功率非标准的。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：十几个频道，换着用啊
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 思科都有很不标准的WIFI。。。。
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 交换机出口最多也就100米
<jxhow> edison0354: 论坛上有人说他的一个NTFS分区  330G  他用nautilus  进去就自动关闭了
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 恩，RJ45就是100极限了
<edison0354> Aimerl: 100m是RJ45的极限，不是交换机的问题
<alpha080> 离升级包下载完毕还有9小时= =！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还是RJ11猛……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 最多接3次交换机。。。。RJ45
<edison0354> lemonhall：中间加放大器啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不过信号会差到毛程度就不知掉了
<alpha080> 什么是RJ11？
<Aimerl> edison0354: 可以接多层交换机的
<edison0354> lemonhall：电话线
<Aimerl> edison0354: 但也是有极限的
<edison0354> lemonhall：所以让你加放大器嘛……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩哼~~~
<Freebuilder> ++，不知谁家 K 起歌来了，好吵！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 比卡丘~~~
<edison0354> Freebuilder: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为毛现在看到你就想到那个黄色的老鼠了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我用了一段时间的 unity， 现在用 e17， 习惯全乱了
<Aimerl> edison0354: 有双绞线的放大器？
<alpha080> 那个irc服务器可以用ssl的？
<alpha080> ubuntu.com这个在我这边行不通。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你活该
<wujie> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * jxhow irc log都能查看到  有意义？
<alpha080> 木啥，就是没有ssl就觉得有人在盯着你。。。老大哥综合症，你懂得。
<alpha080> 想要在手机上上irc
<wujie> 安卓有了
<jxhow> S60也有
<hata> vim 怎么做多行缩进啊？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可能 QOAuth 能过了。
<wujie> TAB？
<alpha080> 推荐个，当然要能支持utf8的
<lemonhall> blueghost: ？？？？
<alpha080> android系统
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我换了 POSTS 了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 其实我也在盯着你
<alpha080> why watch me? i am not a gay...
<lemonhall> blueghost: ????
<lemonhall> blueghost: 奥。。oauth啊。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 在线升级11.04要多久？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328204&p=2296588#p2296588 我在cups： stopping...这里停留了快一个小时了还没有反映。请问各位是否有同样情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nc3000user — 2011-04-29 19:55
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么又变问号党了
<jxhow> .h
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你换了一个大写，我一时没反应过来
<alpha080> 木什么，偶升级了一天了
<jxhow> `h
<lemonhall> blueghost: 找到问题了？
<jxhow> help
<wujie> 绿尸，怎么天天在？还有看到你的帖子了
<Aimerl> 版本更新太快也是个麻烦
 * jxhow -_-!
<hata> 懂了
<wujie> 恩
 * lemonhall 今天悲剧了。。。升级完UBUNTU 11.04后，发觉回到WIN7，WIN7显卡找不到了。。虽然明显不是UB的问题。。。
<alpha080> 现在觉得滚动升级也很好
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 是神经问题
<alpha080> 先重启win7...重启可以解决大多数问题...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有，我换了个方法看看， OAuth 可以用 GET 和 POST， GET 我过不了， 换POST看看
<Aimerl> blueghost: 做什么？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) oauth
<lemonhall> blueghost: POST其实简单一些。。。。我觉得，GET编码了半天。。也许POST不需要那么多的编码
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 是驱动问题。。。我明天去把ATI的驱动卸载了去。。。。我是NV的卡
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 暂时没通过，我 改改代码， 看看 返回什么错误信息
<Aimerl> lemonhall: NV的卡用ＡＴＩ的驱动？
<lolicon> ...
<wujie> 会死吧
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 怎么可能
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是 同样的问题
<wujie> n比A先进多了
<edison0354> Aimerl: 双绞线应该有放大器的吧，我记得RJ45是有放大器的好像
<edison0354> alpha080: android用andchat
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 难道NV和ATI的芯片指令相同？
<edison0354> alpha080: 7000端口开SSL
<edison0354> Aimerl: 指令都是opengl和DX那一类的吧
<edison0354> Aimerl: 剩下的就是cuda和stream了
<Aimerl> edison0354: 我不知道，属于弱电，放大也是加压而已，远了会丢包
<caleb-> ATI驱动卸不卸都一样
<caleb-> lemonhall: ATI驱动卸不卸都一样
<edison0354> Aimerl: 应该有信号修复的我觉得
<Aimerl> edison0354: 这个也是有区别的
<edison0354> Aimerl: ？
<Aimerl> edison0354: 信号修复，，，，，，这个不懂
<edison0354> Aimerl: 同不懂……
<alpha080> <edison0354 thx , try
<alpha080> edison0354: thx, try...
<Aimerl> edison0354: linux下面还是ＡＴＩ好用一点，ＮＶ太麻烦了
<jxhow> DirectX  不是指令集吧
<caleb-> linux下面还是ＮＶ好用一点，ＡＴＩ太麻烦了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) signature_invalid
<blueghost> base_string:POST&https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Faccounts%2FOAuthGetRequestToken&oauth_callback%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fsnugglecat.tk%252F%26oauth_consumer_key%3Dsnugglecat.tk%26oauth_nonce%3D7d243d1282a061c4832d9b1a4680d001%26oauth_signature_method%3DHMAC-SHA1%26oauth_timestamp%3D1304078828%26oauth_version%3D1.0%26scope%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.com%252Fcalendar%252Ffeeds%252F
<lemonhall> blueghost: 悲剧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还好我没去摸索oauth
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 懂 oauth 吗
<lemonhall> Aimerl: caleb- 不是。。我是两个驱动都装了。。昨天还没问题。。。。现在连显示器都设置不到1440X900了。。你想多了 Aimerl
<Aimerl> blueghost: 看过些资料，不算懂
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想只有一个可能是 qoauth 的 hmac-sh1 与 google 不相容
<lemonhall> blueghost: mao
<Aimerl> caleb-: 键盘误 ，，，
<lemonhall> blueghost: GOOGLE就那么特殊啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去看看有没有C#的实现。。资料在哪里。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你都快折腾了两个星期了
<Aimerl> jxhow: DX应该算是个API吧
<caleb-> lemonhall: 两个都装又不会怎么样
<edison0354> Aimerl: 没用过A，NV用的听不错的啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不知道啊， 所有参数 都没问题。 能够提供的只有 requestURL, auth_callback(可选), consumer_key, scope 这几个参数，其他的都是 qoauth 自己生成的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 自己指定的，都没错
<edison0354> Aimerl: 额，DX是API，我错了……
<Aimerl> edison0354: 早先驱动都是自己写的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 需要生成的 是 nonce 参数， timestamp。其他都是固定的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这俩参数都是 qoauth 生成的。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我能想到的 可能 是 nonce 生成的问题， key 格式的问题。 生成 signature的不是 qoauth， 而是 qca
<jxhow> openGL --Open Graphics Library  开放的图形程序接口  DirectX -- API
<jxhow> blueghost: 这家伙@darasion   弄过OAuth
<edison0354> Aimerl: 啥意思？自己写？
<Aimerl> blueghost: nonce 生成的是随机参数吧
<jxhow> 包括Google账户 和twitter的OAuth认证
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看源码 是这样的， 先 合成一个 key 。 qoauth 的合成是 consumer_scret&token_screct
<Aimerl> edison0354: 对，单纯的Ｃ，10年前吧
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 对
<lemonhall> blueghost: 真是太复杂了
<edison0354> Aimerl: 10年前……我只知道瘟到死……
<Aimerl> blueghost: 你们要这个做什么
<Aimerl> blueghost: 做ＡＰＩ？
 * lemonhall 谁知道IPV4还有其他的表达方式？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在 requestToken 时 没有 token_screct。 所以只有 consumer_screct& 这样的
<Mafwgc> 诸位，晚上好
 * lemonhall 202.117.34.43 还有其他表达方式么？方便比较范围的
<pointerroyden> Mafwgc 晚上好~
<pointerroyden> 大家好~
<pocoyo> pointerroyden: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> Aimerl:) google 需要用这个来登录它的服务
<Mafwgc> 有问题请教， LINUX从 3和5界面登录，都是输入完密码直接返回是何解
<Aimerl> blueghost: 你还弄这个啊
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 正太好
<jxhow> lemonhall: 正则表达式？
<pointerroyden> pocoyo 嗯嗯~
<jxhow> pointerroyden: 那是bot、、、
<ofan> lemonhall: 11101010.00010110.00000000.00000001
<pointerroyden>  jxhow ...............................................好吧……………………
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我不弄这个 登录不了 google 日历啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我只欠这东风了
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这个google有没有参数提供的？
<jxhow> blueghost: 这家伙@darasion   弄过OAuth   包括Google账户 和twitter的OAuth认证
<blueghost> jxhow:) 哦
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这个应该和twitter这类的用的端口类似的，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 有啊， 这些参数 我都提供了
<Aimerl> blueghost: twitter是直接开放服务的
<jxhow> Google提供了OAuth认证的API和文档
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 主要是以这些参数合成 basestring 生成 signature 是错误
<lemonhall> jxhow: 知道了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) google 也提供了。 我是用 qoauth 这个库来做的
<Aimerl> blueghost: signature生成错误还是认证错误？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) google 提供的库 不适合我
<lemonhall> ofan: 额。。差不多了。。我搜索到了。。想办法合并后转换成一个INT。。。这样方便于比较是否在一个范围之内
 * lemonhall 四个地址换成16进制，然后再转成十进制，方便比较
<blueghost> Aimerl:) signature 生成 错误。 baseString 看不出有任何问题。 最大可能是 用 HMAC-SHA1 以 key 和 baseString 来生成 signature 错误
<ofan> lemonhall: 本来就是个4字节的整数
<Aimerl> blueghost: google的库应该不会给你它底层的东西的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 底层我用的是 qoauth 的
<lemonhall> ofan: http://yumingren.com/read.php?tid=123
<Aimerl> blueghost: 我知道，
<ofan> lemonhall: 还需要mask的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 现在就是 这个库 生成的 google 不认
<Aimerl> blueghost: 生成错误原因就比较多了，，，，，
<Aimerl> blueghost: 光是认证问题还可以查一下，可能是端口有冲突等
<lemonhall> ofan: 我刚才PING了GOOGLE。。。是600MS。。。。毛啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 就集中在 signature 这
<lemonhall> ofan: https://www.countryipblocks.net/e_country_data/CN_range.txt
<lemonhall> ofan: 我只是想把这份列表转换成一个方便于我快速比较的列表
<blueghost> Aimerl:) basestring 我看了 好几天都没发现有什么问题
<ofan> lemonhall: 奥..
<Aimerl> blueghost: 我记得signaturej 不用到post的数据的，只要oauth自己的6个参数
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥语言
<Aimerl> blueghost: 还有url method的参数
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这几天我都对着 这一长串枯燥的字符串 看了几天
<Aimerl> blueghost: 不知道你怎么弄的，。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 什么啥语言？
<ofan> lemonhall: 要用啥语言写
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我说的就是 url method。 生成是 signature 时在本机完成的。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 晕倒
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你应该使用一个类似于FINDDER的东西。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不对啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 帮助你调试GET/POST这类的东西
<lemonhall> blueghost: FINDDER2很好用的。。我调试WEB程序都喜欢用它。。。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这么说basestring的参数已经返回了吧
<blueghost> Aimerl:) requesttoken这一步 不需要 post或get的吗
<ofan> lemonhall: 这列表里很多都是 网络id不同,后面的可以忽略
<blueghost> Aimerl:) signature 也生成了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) requestToken 返回错误， 提示错误的 signature
<Aimerl> blueghost: 生成了不就ＯＫ了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 返回错误啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 请求 token 的时候返回错误啊
<Aimerl> blueghost: 晕倒，不懂了，，，，想不出来你的问题在哪里。。。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我倒有点懂了。
<lemonhall> ofan: 有什么更快的写法？
<ofan> lemonhall: 你说判断还是转换?
<Maiie> 好像聊天室的人数总是稳定在九十几。
<lemonhall> ofan: 转换随便了。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 判断。。。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 切，，，我被你搞糊途了，你的basestring参数到底有没有返回啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 我就像判断一个IP是不是中国的
<blueghost> 生成了 signature 后，不是要象 google 申请 token 的吗
<lemonhall> ofan: 用十进制，4段十进制的当然也可以判断。。就是觉得有点怪。。。也许我转换了反倒会出错？让我在想想，应该不会。。。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 应该是get accesstoken这里
<ofan> lemonhall: 这个ip应该都是指不同的网络id,像1.2.0.0 - 1.2.1.255这样的转换成二进制就会发现只是最后几位不同,这样的只判断一个ip前面几位在不在这个列表里就可以
<blueghost> Aimerl:) basestring 只是为了生成 signature， 怎么看都没错。 requestToken 时要发送 signature以及其他的 参数 到 google。 在这个时候返回错误。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 没到那呢
<Aimerl> blueghost: 昏倒了，，，我不知道你问题在哪一步了，，，听你的好像都没问题啊
<Aimerl> blueghost: 发送Token申请一般不会有问题的，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 还在第一步， get请求 token， 第二部是authToken，第三步get accesstoken， 我还在第一步呢
<Aimerl> blueghost: 就是有个申请和生成一个未授权的临时token而已
<ofan> lemonhall: 前面固定的几位组合起来数值可能比较小,设计一个hash函数,来做查找判断用,速度O(1)
<blueghost> Aimerl:) getRequestToken 这一步， 返回 我提交 的 signature 错误
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 而已，问题是 “而已” 也没通过
<Aimerl> blueghost: 。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 啊，我得去补课。。。。对IP地址发觉吃得不够透
<Aimerl> blueghost: 你肯定编码没错吧。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 其实除了ip还需要一个子网掩码(mask)
<edison0354> ofan: 你替我考计算机四级吧……
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<lemonhall> ofan: HASH函数我也想过。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不过 google 倒是可以反向 解码 signature 到 我的 basestring。 发送 的时候没有提交 basestring。 所以我想 应该HMAC-SHA1这一步没错
<lemonhall> ofan: 但是觉得就区区这几个。。。有机会再弄成HASH的
<blueghost> AI
<Aimerl> blueghost: 没有提交basestring，说明basestring的参数没有返回
<ofan> lemonhall: 如果看重效率的话就hash,也可以用线段树啥的,就是速度差点...
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不是 不提交 basestring 的，提交的是 由 basestring生成 的signature。 google 可以通过这个 signature 来反导出 原来的 basestring
<Aimerl> blueghost: 噢
<Aimerl> blueghost: 你的签名有没有encode
<blueghost> 这么说的话 hmac-sha1 这一步还是没错，错的话，倒不出的
<AndChat|> Test
<pocoyo> : 黄药师选婿，让郭靖和欧阳克各写一篇作文。郭靖绞尽脑汁写足五百字，心头惴惴，不料欧阳克只写了一百四十字，郭靖轻松获胜。欧阳锋大怒，一耳光甩在欧阳克脸上：“s b！叫你天天写微博！”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> ofan: 不用那么麻烦吧，用HASH就可以了。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 广东省 电信...
<blueghost> Aimerl:) post 的不需要， get 的需要，两种方法都试过了。
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个IP真的是中国的。。。。擦。。我从来没见过 1.0.8.x这种IP。。来访问我。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 看来我的网站没广州人来晃悠
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我再想想，谢了，有点眉目了
<Aimerl> blueghost: 我已经完全被你弄糊途了，
<Aimerl> blueghost: 要不你把request token的ＬＯＧ信息发出来看看
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我倒让你提醒了。 可能还是 出在 baseString。 原来以为在 加密 的时候出错，现在想来那一步应该没错，因为 google 可以解 我的 signature
<blueghost> Aimerl:) signature_invalid
<ofan> lemonhall: A类地 估计保留的
<blueghost> base_string:POST&https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Faccounts%2FOAuthGetRequestToken&oauth_callback%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fsnugglecat.tk%252F%26oauth_consumer_key%3Dsnugglecat.tk%26oauth_nonce%3D7d243d1282a061c4832d9b1a4680d001%26oauth_signature_method%3DHMAC-SHA1%26oauth_timestamp%3D1304078828%26oauth_version%3D1.0%26scope%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.com%252Fcalendar%252Ffeeds%252F
<Aimerl> blueghost: 一般不会出问题的，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 返回这个
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊， 问题是一般我也出问题。 肯定是哪一处出问题了。 问题没找到， 不是问题的找到了
<AndChat|> Damn...i am on mobilephone...
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这个，，，，我怎么感觉少点东西啊，，，，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 谢了，我自己想想。 在折腾一下
<Aimerl> blueghost: 噢，好的
<lemonhall> ofan: A类的一般都留给什么东西用？
<ofan> lemonhall: A类的很少.. 不知道干什么用
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 他返回的 base_string 就是 google 解 signature 后的。 应该是和我提交的其他参数 对不上
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我去对比一下哪个 对不上
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不对，还是不对
<Aimerl> blueghost: 嗯，我觉得好像少点东西，但说不上来少了什么
<lemonhall> ofan: 是不是相当核心的路由器什么的。。。浮想联翩中
<ofan> lemonhall: 估计这类的看起来太nb了...
<lingo0o> 大家有空没，能帮我看看这个问题吗？子进程 新的 post-removal 脚本 返回了错误号 245
<lei`> archlinux 编译 ibus－gjs－git /tmp/yaourt-tmp-lei/aur-ibus-gjs-git/./PKGBUILD:行54: ./configure: 没有那个文件或目录
<lei`> 这个怎么办
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 我安装11.04的方法是不是最蠢的？来比一比 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328215&p=2296695#p2296695 下载完了以后，先用wubi安装，然后进ubuntu，插入U盘，制作启动盘，然后回到win7，删掉wubi版ubuntu，U盘启动安装。觉得特别笨。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dyfeng01 — 2011-04-29 20:42
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不是 google 解的， 是 google 重新根据我提交的 参数组合的。 就是说 google 他自己生成一次 signature， 然后对比我 的 signature。 错误是 俩人生成的 signature 对补上
<Aimerl> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 可能还是我这边加密有错误
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我自己琢磨琢磨
<ofan> lei`: aur包挂了,估计维护者没有及时更新,把这个包标记out of date吧
<Ubberlisk> 有朋友搞android么？ 配置的AVD怎么在eclipse里面看不见啊
<Aimerl> blueghost: 嗯 ，看看吧，我说不上来缺了什么，但总好像少点什么
 * blueghost 不是 google 的那杯茶
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不少，少了会有提示的。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不少，少了会返回错误提示的。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 嗯 ，可能是我敏感了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我再对对
<Aimerl> ＨＯＨＯ，，，来个一位安桌兄，，，，
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的黑丝袜 是你的 茶吗
<blueghost> Aimerl:) e17 很漂亮 啊
<Aimerl> blueghost: Ｅ17，，什么东西
<blueghost> Aimerl:) wm
<Guest48`> happyaron: lemonhall: 今天仍然突然死机一次.log无记录
<lei`> 那包4／28号才更新的，都编译不了
<Ubberlisk> 有好心人愿意帮我么=。=
<lei`> 我想我是不是什么没东西没装
<Aimerl> blueghost: 切，我还以你要在linux下安装E17呢
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 曾经非常著名的 ， gnome 最先才用的 wm。 可能他发展的太慢， 慢慢落下了。
<lingo0o> 还是太水了
<Aimerl> blueghost: 现在也还可以啊，相当华丽
<lei`>  Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!说我配置不完整
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 开发者极可能是德国的。 太精益求精了。 16到17都几年了，现在还没出
<jxhow> AVD 文件不再eclipse目录下
<blueghost> 谁知道 e16 开始是什么时候的
<Aimerl> blueghost: 花样过多，实用不足，版本更新又慢
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 非常好看啊
<jxhow> AVD  有图形配置界面 也可以命令行配置  但产生的AVD文件  不再eclipse目录下  至少win下不是的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 象 朵花 一样
<jxhow> 有个Android的小项目 谁想做啊   提供源代码
<Aimerl> blueghost: 以前玩过的啊，有年头了类，X11-wm/E16那个时代
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 现在更好看了。
<Aimerl> blueghost: 也算是流得过一阵
<Aimerl> blueghost: 流行
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 以前有点粗旷，现在的比较 精细
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<lemonhall> ofan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2775655/ip-address-to-country-with-database
<^k^> ⇪ title: java - Ip address to country with database - Stack Overflow
<Aimerl> blueghost: 我是代码控，我希望所有的Ｘ应用全死光
<lemonhall> ofan: 找到了最给力而且最接近我水平，而且。。。效率绝对是所谓O啥啥的那个答案
<blueghost> 我去看看我的问题先
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 那我先去死先
<Aimerl> blueghost: 嘿嘿
<blueghost> :)
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥? 用外部库?
<MaskRay> Aimerl: gentoo?
<blueghost> ofan:) 不是，他是内裤外穿
<Aimerl> MaskRay: ?
<ofan> blueghost: ...
<blueghost> ofan:) 他用的是内裤，不是外库
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是啊。。有现成的很不错的数据库。。。转换好了的，数据库的用法，也给了建议。。在哪个字段做索引
<ofan> lemonhall: - -
<Aimerl> MaskRay: gentoo怎么了？
<lemonhall> ofan: 对于已经索引好的东西，我都默认为效率最高
<pointerroyden> zsh配置文件丢了……
<pointerroyden> 想换成bash了._.
<ofan> lemonhall: 索引也是hash...
<MaskRay> Aimerl: 没啥，只是看你的包名表示像 gentoo
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩哼，我是懒人。。我很依赖数据库
<ofan> le
<Aimerl> MaskRay: gentoo不喜欢，有点不上不下的感觉
<ofan> lemonhall: orz..
<lemonhall> ofan: 非科班出身，觉得数据库真是懒人的福星啊
<MaskRay> http://code.google.com/codejam/ 的右上角 Sign in 连接不上，谁知道是什么问题？
<Aimerl> MaskRay: 不奇怪，google被墙得严重
<pointerroyden> 考砸了
<MaskRay> Aimerl: 已经配置了 firefox(AutoProxy) 全局代理 google.com 了，并且设置了 network.proxy.socks_remote_dns 了
<blueghost> 英国 皇室 大婚
<Aimerl> MaskRay: 不知道，反正google登不上这种事挺多的
 * blueghost 为 英国 皇室 狂呼
<jxhow> 王子秃顶  王妃也不怎么好看 也不怎么有气质  也不怎么样
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 砸了？正太
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 历史70
<blueghost> jxhow:) 为他们欢呼一下 有怎么了。
<Aimerl> jxhow: 王子耶 :D
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 我以前挺喜欢学历史的
 * blueghost 英国皇室 万岁
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 难道你对历史事件中的因果理论不敢兴趣？
 * blueghost 英国皇室 万岁
 * blueghost 英国皇室 万岁
<jxhow> blueghost: 没怎么  放表一下我的看法而已
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 我才不要把我的生命浪费在社会主义理论上…… 我的人生还有更多更有意义的事情去做~
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 发现历史事件当中各种事件相互影响，递推。。不是也很有趣？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 额。。。。。你被毒害得不浅啊
<blueghost> jxhow:) 虽然是事实， 但在这时候应该也要 祝福一下。
<Aimerl> pointerroyden: 又一个愤青
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 历史书完全是扯谈……
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 好吧，文科少了一个好材料
<pointerroyden> Aimerl ._.
<blueghost> 他们 幸福 就好。
<Aimerl> pointerroyden: 灰常适合移民
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 应该去看看好的历史书
<blueghost> 让我们沉浸在浪漫的气氛底下
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 他才初中，原谅他把
 * jxhow -_-! 我更关心我明天吃的饭有没有安全问题
<MaskRay> firefox 6 ，这是什么情况？
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 我去给你找一本好书。。。。这样下去不行
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 没有啊，孺子可教耶
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 赶快 和 黑丝袜 结婚， 也调动 中国人的幸福感
<pointerroyden> Aimerl 嗯我的目标之一。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 我对历史很感兴趣的……
<jxhow> FF疯了 看到Chrome在彪版本号 就不淡定了
<Aimerl> pointerroyden: 有志之仕，一定要移民，
<pointerroyden> Aimerl: 嗯嗯~ 一起移把
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 你说什么啊
<MaskRay> 版本号都是假的，骗用户的
<Aimerl> pointerroyden: 俺已经不行了，天下是你们年轻人的
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 没大没小
<pointerroyden> blueghost: 没什么:)
<pointerroyden> Aimerl: 不是啊……
 * adam8157 shell求助, echo foo && {echo bar; exit 1}这样不行?
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 心里想 也别说出来啊
<MaskRay> 要不是刚看了一下 autoproxy，真不知道 firefox 要搞 5 6 7了
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/3035593/
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 你看， 我就重来不说
 * tenzu ...
<Aimerl> MaskRay: ＦＦ已经疯了
<pointerroyden> blueghost ..啊一时激动就说出来了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 看起来好复杂的书
<lemonhall> blueghost: 幸福个毛，我前两天说想看米尔克，她替我看了。。然后说听好看的。我说也替你看一部吧，她说。。。替我去看3D肉蒲团
<Aimerl> MaskRay: ＦＦ的插件在版本间的衔接做的灰常糟糕
<blueghost> Aimerl:) e17 和 FF 是俩相反 的
<ofan> adam8157: 你要表达啥
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/1022238/
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 这本也不错
<Aimerl> blueghost: 这两个其实不一样，理念也不同
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不好意思， 我还以为你说的是 Aimerl
<adam8157> ofan: 执行一条语句, 失败的话提示消息并退出, 但是用||而不是判断$?, 怎么写?
<fillayu> 打断各位一下
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 单从 版本看
<fillayu> 打断下
<Aimerl> blueghost: 嗯 ，有那么点意思
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 嗯嗯谢谢XD
<blueghost> fillayu:) 别打断我， 我在意淫英国皇室你
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/1041482/
<adam8157> ofan: 后头两句作为一个单元, 我用{}, 但是提示语法错误
<ofan> adam8157: xxx || echo Error && exit 1
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 这本基本上是遇到明代了的人都要读读了
<fillayu> 讨论下职业发展规划
<blueghost> fillayu:) 第一步，先移民
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 遇到明代了的人？。。
<Aimerl> fillayu: 移民
<adam8157> ofan: 这句貌似成了错了echo对了exit
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 就是碰上研究明史的人。。。几乎都要读。。
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 嗯嗯~
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 虽然褒贬不一。。但是一本书本身能引起这么大的注意。。本身就值得了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 明实录呢……这本貌似都是残本了
<ofan> adam8157: A || B  若A成功则不再执行B
<tusooa> adam8157: someCommand || { echo errorMsg ; exit $Ec_3x ; }
<fillayu> blueghost  Aimerl  不是开玩笑的
<fillayu> 我是认真的
<tusooa> 注意那个分号
<adam8157> ofan: 关键是两句
<blueghost> fillayu:) 那你说
<Aimerl> fillayu: 谁和你开玩笑，
<ofan> adam8157: 一样的效果
<tusooa> 没有会出问题
<adam8157> tusooa: 哦 我试一下
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall: http://my.tv.sohu.com/u/vw/6001373
<blueghost> fillayu:) 有的规划，就是幸福了
<Aimerl> fillayu: 这是最好的选择
<fillayu> Aimerl   怎么才能移啊
<alpha080> 脚....
<Aimerl> fillayu: go and ask google
<blueghost> fillayu:) 申请政治避难
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: http://book.douban.com/subject/2376486/
<alpha080> 不行了，那是老一套
<ofan> adam8157: 我经常这么写..
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 近代史这本貌似卖得很火
<adam8157> tusooa: wow, 对了, 能解释一下么?
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 少年正是读书的好时光啊。。。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 那是因为你没有失败过...
<tusooa> adam8157: bash的语法规则，没有解释。。。
<ofan> adam8157: ... 这是逻辑好吧
<Aimerl> fillayu: 技术，投资，都可以，看你怎么努力
<alpha080> lemonhall: 中国近代史么？徐中约的那本？
<fillayu> 好吧
<adam8157> ofan: 你可以写一个试试, 你那个相当于两个分支
<lemonhall> alpha080: 恩哼
<ofan> adam8157: 你自己分析下撒 A&&B 若A不成功就不会执行B
<fillayu> 请问，如何让 unity 的面板总是显示在最上面
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<adam8157> ofan: 这个我知道, 那个B如果是两句就得{}了
<alpha080> fillayu: 可以等待国军解放
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你万一以后小孩生出来像马里奥大叔怎么办？
<adam8157> ofan: 重点是两句
<ofan> adam8157: 中间那个echo Error只会执行成功...
<edison0354> lemonhall：那就再生个luigi
<fillayu> 我的技术问题，？
<adam8157> ofan: 你那个: 失败echo error, 成功exit...
<alpha080> 还要下载12个小时才能升级...
<alpha080> 中间停止没关系吧？
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<soiamso> alpha080: 太慢了吧
<alpha080> 很久没升级，忘记鸟
<Aimerl> fillayu: 玩linux的不是返革命分子就是极左分子
<soiamso> alpha080: 换个源
<edison0354> Aimerl: ……
 * jxhow 。。。
<ofan> adam8157: - - 第一句成功了就不会执行之后的...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 大叔，你还是醒醒， 少年？？？
<alpha080> edison0354: soiamso,原来有这么多人潜伏。。。你们被引蛇出洞鸟~
<adam8157> ofan: echo a || echo b && echo c 你试试这个, 打印是a和c
<fillayu> Aimerl  嗯，不知道这里有没有讨论职业的频道
<tenzu> 无聊了
<fillayu> Aimerl  职业规划
<fillayu> 希望能在 30岁之前混出点成绩出来
<fillayu> 我拼了
<Aimerl> fillayu: ＩＲＣ已经没落了，你还是去找个ＱＱ群可能比较多
<alpha080> 在升级11.04一半的时候换源？
<blueghost> fillayu:) 好吧。
<soiamso> alpha080: 你太少来而已吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你30了， 有老婆了吗
<ofan> adam8157: 木有..
<soiamso> alpha080: 好像没有关系的。
<adam8157> tusooa: 原来我刚是因为{后头没空格...窘
<pointerroyden> lemonhall 你30了啊~~
<adam8157> ofan: 我这打印确实是a和c
<lemonhall> blueghost: 额。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没有就没有啊。。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 我是bash
<alpha080> soiamso: 不晓得。。。上次升级是好久之前的事情了，就没这么慢..
 * blueghost 高声唱着  lemonhall 没老婆 没老婆， lemonhall 30 没老婆。 啦啦啦
<lemonhall> Aimerl: +1
<pointerroyden> blueghost =-=
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...................
<blueghost> pointerroyden:)
<Aimerl> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 30岁没老婆的男人多了啊
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 极左
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是极中的
<Aimerl> lemonhall: NO, 事实上我准备去当女汉奸的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 绝对中间
<alpha080> fillayu: irc不会没落，email就更不会了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为什么不好的词都是女自边的
<Aimerl> blueghost: 谁说的，
<alpha080> blueghost: 好？
<fillayu> Aimerl  alpha080fillayu: irc不会没落，email就更不会了
<Aimerl> fillayu: ＩＲＣ没落，不会死而已，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不是我说的， 是 古时候 对女性的歧视。
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 当女太监比较给力
<alpha080> 我觉得比较正式的讨论还是maillist最好
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我的想法，将带女自边的不好的字，都一律改成 男自边
<alpha080> irc跟maillist里面会有大牛...qq不行吧
<jml__> 同志们好
<pocoyo> jml__: 别。。俺真不是同志 :-(
<ubw_> lemonhall:  女太监是个啥概念阿?
<Aimerl> blueghost: 昏倒
<jml__> 大家好
<pocoyo> jml__: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 汉奸仅仅是卖中国，太监（奸）卖整个太阳系。。。当然你也可以去当银奸，宇宙奸。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 ubw_
<jml__> 这软件提示我到中文区来，有意思
<jml__> ubuntu装在本本里，用了一个半月了
<jml__> ubuntu不错
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 我才没那么笨的，我只要把你们这些人卖了就行了，哈哈哈
<jml__> 今天准备升级ubutnu，结果速度太慢了
<Aimerl> 唉，不和你们扯了，我去看动画片了
<alpha080> jml__: 同感
<fillayu> Aimerl what
<jml__> pocoyo是那位？
<alpha080> Aimerl: 啥骗子？
<jml__> 机器人么？
<fillayu> 什么动画片
<fillayu> jml__  我是机器人，我是机器人
<Aimerl> fillayu: 只有神知道的世界
<jml__> 呃
<fillayu> Aimerl  没听说过
<alpha080> 这名字....BL吧？
<jml__> IRC以前只是听说过，头回用
<Aimerl> fillayu: go and ask google
<blueghost> Aimerl:) http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/11167890.html?fr=qrl&cid=218&index=1
<lemonhall> Aimerl: ............
<mza_> 有没有比较好的ff的gmail插件？
<fillayu> Aimerl  google hate me
<fillayu> google doesn't like me
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 原来你也就是个妹子啊。。。竟然说着说着去看动画片了。。。
<jml__> <fillayu>^_^
<blueghost> 奸.嫖.娼.妓不用说都知道和女性有关系.
<Aimerl> lemonhall: .......
<fillayu> lemonhall   我也要看动画片了
<jml__> 动画片
<fillayu> Aimerl  原来你是女人
<blueghost> 这么说就不对了， 为什么嫖也是女字边
<Aimerl> lemonhall: 懒得和你们扯，，
<jml__> 10年没看了
<Aimerl> 886
<blueghost> 应该是男字边吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 你的maxflow能AC这题么? https://vn.spoj.pl/problems/FFLOW/
<blueghost> 不合理
<alpha080> blueghost: 所以以前的 男女男 这个字要被你改成 男男男 了？
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> 呵呵
<jml__> 闪人
 * lemonhall 是她自己跑过来和我们纠缠在一起的。。。真是个傲娇的妹子
<blueghost> 为什么和女性有关系 就得 女字边
<lemonhall> blueghost: 难道用男子边儿？
<mza_> 唉，好好的一个妹子就这样被你们吓跑了
<myke2> blueghost: 女字旁和女性基本没关系
<myke2> blueghost: 不要乱说吧.
<blueghost> 奸.嫖.娼.妓 这几个字 不是也和男的 有关系吗
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是我说的， 是 我给出的那网址 那人说的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 为什么法语、西班牙语，德语要分阴性阳性呢？
<mza_> 问个问题，大家gmail打开还正常不？
<mza_> 我这怎么抽风中？
 * lemonhall 这是赤裸裸的性别歧视啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<myke2> blueghost: 你给的几个字, 特别是第一个, 不是
<myke2> lemonhall: 不要乱说.
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是我给的， 是我摘录的。 我也有疑问呢
<lemonhall> myke2: 你真是太缺乏JOKEJ精神了。。。。
<blueghost> 应该 是 “男干” “男票”
<blueghost> 我想做 汉 “男干”
<alpha080> 以后 姓名 就要 改成 男生名 了
<tiejohn> 有人玩ＴＨＥ　ＭＡＮＡ　ＷＯＲＬＤ的吗？
<blueghost> alpha080:)
<myke2> blueghost: 这里的女字
<blueghost> myke2:) 说说 有什么 和男有关系 的字 ， 而意思是不好的
<ofan> tiejohn: 什么类型的
<blueghost> myke2:) 说说 有什么 和男有关系 的偏旁 ， 而意思是不好的
<myke2> blueghost: 这里的女字旁, 是带着手铐的奴隶
<myke2> blueghost: 首先那个"奸"字, 你至少应该看的是繁体字, 这个是简化成形声的字.
<blueghost> myke2:) 哦。 为什么带着手铐的奴隶 是 女字旁呢
<fillayu> Super 键是哪个键
<myke2> blueghost: 你应该看文字历史演变, 而不是仅仅看现在的文字
<ofan> fillayu: win
<mza_> fillayu: win？
<myke2> blueghost: 最早是怎样的, 后期如何演变
<fillayu> ofan  ubuntu
<fillayu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<blueghost> myke2:) 姦？？？
<ofan> fillayu: 就是win键
<alpha080> 可以定义super键的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<blueghost> myke2:) 這個更慘，三女
<myke2> blueghost: 有几个字比较类似: 众, 森
<fillayu> ofan mza_  unity 的面板，一直会失踪，需要鼠标移过去，才会显示，这点很麻烦
<blueghost> myke2:) 首先， 那句不是我說的。 第二， 我是很久以前看電視看到的。第三，我是覺得如果電視上說的是真的，對女性太不尊重
<fillayu> 你们真有时间啊
<ofan> fillayu: 不用unity...
<tenzu> nnd，论坛还能再慢点儿么？
<fillayu> tenzu  哪个论坛
<tenzu> fillayu: forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<alpha080> 还能是那个论坛...
<wsdjeg> 还就
<wsdjeg> 现在好了吧
<blueghost> myke2:) 很久以前我看的一個電視 說女子旁的有許多帶有侮辱女性的 成分。 所以當我看到 這裏說了個 漢“姦”， 所以忽然想起這個電視節目來
<wsdjeg> unity兼职就一个悲剧
<jxhow> 504 Gateway Time-out
<blueghost> myke2:) 然後從網上找到了 這些資料
<alpha080> 无视unity...偶是kde党
<tenzu> jxhow: 我这儿504都看不到，好像死机一样
<fillayu> tenzu  这个论坛，是谁搞的
<blueghost> 無視 unity 我是 e17 黨
<fillayu> 官方吗
<blueghost> fillayu:) 有關系嗎
<fillayu> blueghost   e17 很牛吗
<alpha080> oneleaf自己玩的
<hata> 哪里有最新的mac os 下载= =
<blueghost> fillayu:) 個人喜好
<tenzu> fillayu: oneleaf
<alpha080> 打倒mac党~
<ofan> hata: 去bbs.pcbeta.com看看
<blueghost> 打到 所有黨
<tenzu> 为毛打倒mac党？
<ofan> 果黑..
<blueghost> tenzu:) 為了 毛主席
<happyaron> edison0354: ping
<alpha080> 为鸟mac是freebsd的坏弟弟
<hata> ofan: 好的，谢谢
<tenzu> blueghost: 毛主席不管mac的
<blueghost> tenzu:) 那你又說
<happyaron> edison0354: ping
<alpha080> 离升级成功还有14小时...都赶上gentoo编译的时间鸟
<tenzu> blueghost: 我随便说说
<blueghost> tenzu:)
<Colin-shzsc> 见鬼了，我的字体列表里面竟然莫名其妙出来个“MPH 2B 大妈贼”…………………………
<ofan> bsd还源自at&t unix呢...
<Colin-shzsc> 难道别人八辈子碰不到的事情叫我遇上了？
 * microcai 这里谁搞 ARM的？
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: ...乱码了吧
<blueghost> 嬲 是調戲 的意思啊。應該不要改 “男男男”， 而應該改 “女男女”
<hata> ofan: http://mac.pcbeta.com/thread-46039-1-1.html 点数不够啊
<blueghost> 倆女調戲一男的
<ofan> hata: ....貌似我的帐号也是新的,没点数..
<Colin-shzsc> 晕倒，竟然是前些时间安的一个“MPH 2B Damase”字体……
<hata> → → ofan
<soiamso> alpha080:  你是电信的 吧
<ofan> hata: 这个太新了
<alpha080> 不是
<alpha080> soiamso: 怎么突然问我这个？
<soiamso> alpha080: 这个
<ofan> hata: 你装在pc机上?
<alpha080> 偶的ip经常满世界飘的，很诡异
<hata> ofan: 是啊
<hata> 哪个版本稳定？
<ofan> hata: 最好别用这么新的 还是预览版
<ofan> hata: 上一个版本 10.6应该就可以
<Colin-shzsc> 我学校的联通 IP（上海的）经常被识别成北京
<hata> 看见firefox5了
<alpha080> 偶ip前天是北京，昨天是南京，明天估计是东京
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<edison0354> alpha080: 为啥不去火星……
<blueghost> hata:) 哪裏看到的， 長的漂亮嗎
<hata> http://www.pcbeta.com/viewnews-22951-1.html
<hata> firefox 的样子一直不是亮点啊
<alpha080> hata: 你没见过化妆的女孩子么？
<alpha080> hata: 回头给狐狸妹子化个妆吧
<hata> 所以才说素颜不总是亮点
<hata> 所以才说素颜不是亮点
<fillayu> 最终还是换回了 gnome
<fillayu> unity 还真不习惯
<fillayu> 感觉不会高效
<jervis> 大家晚上好，新的unity有好看点地主题没？
<hata> 支持gnome3
<hata> ofan: 找不到10.6啊，论坛主推最新的？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: blueghost都无聊到下线了啊
<ofan> hata: 搜索..
<fillayu> unity 实在是不太好用
<blueghost> 外交部：中国人民对中国人权状况最有发言权
<lemonhall1> fillayu: 我很喜欢
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 外交部：中国人民对中国人权状况最有发言权
<lemonhall1> fillayu: 日本妹子怎么样了？
<fillayu> lemonhall1  如何让 panel 总是显示在最前面
<fillayu> lemonhall1  发展良好
<lemonhall1> fillayu: 没办法吧
<blueghost> lemonhall1:) 你有发言权， 你说说， 中国人权状况如何
<lemonhall> fillayu: 各种羡慕妒忌狠。。。。。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall  如何让最左边的panel总是可以显示在最前面
<blueghost> 让我们大家都拿起自己的发言权， 说说 中国人权状况如何
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<lemonhall> fillayu: 我不知道。。我不想让它总显示
<jervis> 这个系统设置里又
<lolicon> 中国有人么。。
<blueghost> fillayu:) 别用 unity 拉， 用 e17
<jervis> 有
<lemonhall> edison0354: 各种羡慕妒忌狠
<fillayu> blueghost  我回到gnome 2.32 了
<hata> e17= =
<fillayu> 没意思，unity用不习惯
<blueghost> fillayu:) 别用 unity 拉， 用 e17
<blueghost> fillayu:) 别用 unity 拉， 用 e17
<lemonhall> edison0354: 很想看你上次给我发的那个视频的续集
<fillayu> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYyNjAxODY0.html  火影中
<hata> 你不觉得e17bug超多吗
<blueghost> hata:) 现在 不觉得。
<blueghost> e17 没声音啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 5.2号见面，滚床单
<lemonhall> blueghost: 滚过床单就。。。。。不可能结婚了吧？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 谁知道啊。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 加油，后天 就生个旁娃娃
<tenzu> lemonhall: 滚床单是打炮的意思么？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 请自由脑补
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我笨，补不过来
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall 我最恐惧的事情是，滚了以后就不能结婚了。。。我现在这么没有责任感。
<lolicon> 。。。
 * lemonhall 还是不结的好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 终于有声音了
<lolicon> 婚前性行为
<lolicon> 是不对的。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 都说了， 结婚吧，调动一下我们的幸福感
<lemonhall> blueghost: E17没声音？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有了
<edison0354> lemonhall：啥？
<test31> e17wlan管理倒是个问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我结婚天底下至多多一对怨偶。。有什么好幸福的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是怨偶是你的事， 我们感到幸福就行了啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 星际的那个。。。。。
<hata> ofan: 找个翻版这么困难，突然怀念迅雷了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你心理阴暗
<edison0354> lemonhall：忘了
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<hata> test31 netcfg
<lemonhall> edison0354: 想看它的续集。。。因为我总是喜欢看一方残虐一方的RTS。。。。
<atcho> lemonhall 扭曲了
<test31> hata:木有用这个，直接用gnome的nm
<lemonhall> atcho: ？？？？？
<microvolcano> Hi,all.有人成功wine过msoffice没，iopl not enable问题怎么解决？
<edison0354> lemonhall：我都不知道我给你发啥视频了……
<hata> 那。。问题何在
<edison0354> lemonhall: AI变态的那个？
<atcho> lemonhall 那就是扭曲了啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。。。
<tenzu> nnd，查了个滚床单就掉了
<lemonhall> atcho: 势均力敌，打半天多烦啊
<test31> hata: 界面不协调～～
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 都快结婚的人了。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你啊
<hata> test31: 放个妹子在桌面吸引掉注意力
<tenzu> lemonhall: 结婚好多年了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 大叔好
<test31> hata: 。。。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 幸福正常的人生。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 按 edison0354 的说法，我是各种猎奇
<tenzu> lemonhall: 就是找炮友？
<microvolcano> 还有就是怎么搞到老版本的winetrick，新版的提供的组件这么少。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不是，和想成为女朋友的一个人出去。。没想好干嘛，想了想开房间把。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 一起玩Hgame
<hata> microvolcano wine 是致力于游戏方面的
<soiamso> lemonhall 开房间不好玩
<imadper> tenzu: hgame没意思...
<lemonhall> microcai: winetrick新版本。。挺给力的啊
<tenzu> 我恨全局菜单
<lemonhall> 额。。。。。这个 microvolcano闪人了。。
<alpha080> tenzu: 我恨菜单。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我爱全局菜单
<hata> tenzu: 用没有菜单的软件
<happyaron> tenzu: 灭了它
<ofan> 没用过全局菜单...
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好吧
<alpha080> lemonhall: 今天是429,你该去找10前一起开房间的淫鸟
<tenzu> happyaron: 我还不是很习惯mac OS，刚才想关chrome的一个tab，结果忘了焦点在irc这里
 * lemonhall 全局菜单是我爱11.04的最大理由，是我恨GNOME3的最大理由
<happyaron> tenzu: 呵呵
<lemonhall> tenzu: 用的真苹果？
<alpha080> 黑苹果吧？
<hata> tenzu: 求种子
<draketang1> lemonhall: 我觉得gnome2 里的那个 全局菜单就不错了啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: macbook pro
<happyaron> alpha080: 他白的
<lemonhall> draketang1: 我没用过2里面的。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 有钱人。。。。结婚好多年了。。。真好
<draketang1> lemonhall: tweak 里有装的
<lemonhall> draketang1: 没关系。。反正也不用了。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: mac下的emacs应该很不错
<lemonhall> draketang1: unity/gnome3....现在的两个系统
<hata> lemonhall: 就为了个界面？
<draketang1> lemonhall： 不是说 unity 和 gnome3不能共存吗
<tenzu> pocoyo: 还没尝试，那玩意儿到底是干啥的？
<lemonhall> hata: 就为全局菜单。。。省空间。。真的很省
<hata> 哥所有软件都没有菜单= =
<alpha080> lemonhall: 只是两个界面而已，怎么是两个系统...
<lemonhall> draketang1: ubuntu11.04/arch.......
<lemonhall> alpha080: 好吧，换个说法,ubuntu11.04/arch with gnome3
<hata> 全局已经不重要了。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 有了arch还装11.04？
<alpha080> lemonhall: 偶 ubuntu / opensuse / xp
<lemonhall> tenzu: 两台机器啊。。。ARCH我开着TEST呢。。怕它那天被我玩挂了
<hata> tenzu有没有装过pps-totem
<hata> 在arch
<alpha080> arch装过，不过上次python3跟2之争把我吓倒了
<lemonhall> alpha080: ubuntu11.04/xp/arch/win7
<tenzu> hata: 没用过pps
<alpha080> 准备去gentoo
<lemonhall> alpha080: 怎么说？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我ARCH用的不多
<alpha080> arch
<alpha080> 不错
<hata> tenzu: 那货居然要hal依赖，就为了个列表
<alpha080> 3
<alpha080> 3
<alpha080> 下鸟，女儿过来玩键盘了...惨
<lemonhall> alpha080: .........................................................................
<lemonhall> alpha080: 又一个大叔
<hata> alpha080: 买个键盘给他吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: http://www.nf.mpg.de/orgmode/guest-talk-dominik.html 这个里面的视频有时间看看
<tenzu> hata: 有些东西还是依赖hal的吧
 * lemonhall 忽然觉得走正常路线真的很好啊。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 走正常路线可以享受天伦之乐啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 发DHD吧……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你大概跟我说说不就得了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在3秒钟之后就给了我回复
<soiamso> tenzu: 还有这种 hal 古董？软件没升级吧
<happyaron> 谁在帝都？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 说不清。你自个儿看看鸟语吧。顺带 翻译一下 得了 做个有利于人民的人
<tenzu> soiamso: 的确是。。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 看video有神马好翻译的？
<hata> 用vim的好像比emacs多
<Colin-shzsc> 如果有谁的机器上不止一个 Linux 发行版同时还有 Win 的话那么都是怎么处理分区问题的？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 里面说的话 翻译成中文嘛 我都听不懂 只能猜他在说神马
<tenzu> pocoyo: 下载先
<fillayu> 你们一般怎么翻强的
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 为什么不用EVERYNOTE。。。脑图
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 或者WIKI。。。。
<lemonhall> pocoyo: org-mode...你用过？
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 我觉着这个效率高 对就是 org-mode
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 比wiki好用吧
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 去看看。。。官网。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 自己在 GAE 上搭了四个 WallProxy 的 app 并设了密码，然后客户端通过 Tunnel Broker（我这里是 gogoc）建立的 IPv6 同时连接到自己的四个 app，辅以那某某 list 自动生成 pac 用于自动切换，如有必要就用 Chrome 的 Switchy 扩展临时切到全局代理
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 大忙人用的。。。。。。
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 笔记本用起来更方便
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 不忙的用用也可以。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: and then???
<digobox> 紧急求助
<Colin-shzsc> 反正现在用的好好的
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 。。。。。。。。。
<hata> Colin-shzsc: 流畅不？
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 我以为你是来分享教程。。。或者其他经验，或者体验的
<lemonhall> digobox: ?
<Colin-shzsc> 还可以，毕竟同时用了四个 app，可惜 WallProxy 项目已经解散了……
<digobox> 11.04版本更新的时候，出现了could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you?
<digobox> 我是win7+ubuntu，wubi装的，应该先Y／N？
<digobox> 朋友们，帮帮菜鸟啊
<Colin-shzsc> 漏说了一点，不是纯 IPv6 环境下用 v6 连接 GAE 需要加 hosts
<lemonhall> digobox: Y
<tenzu> 11.04怎么还是grub？好奇怪
<digobox> 哦，那就好，谢谢了
<tenzu> 不是早就grub2了么
<digobox> 我也不清楚为什么啊
<lemonhall> digobox: 会自动扫到WIN7的。。。
<digobox> 才没有用多久，不太清楚
<digobox> 好的，谢谢，我终于可以放心的继续更新了
<lemonhall> digobox: 放心吧。。。虽然WUBI让我在11.04BETA2悲剧了一次
<lemonhall> digobox: 但是正式版本应该好了吧。。害得我重新分区了一次
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 我看到VIM的版本了，下来用用。。虽然觉得真的有些蛋疼
<digobox> 呵呵，新手，有点虚，毕竟在w7下面还有很多需要用的东西
<hata> 11.04BETA 明明写着，不要用wubi功能 = =
<lemonhall> pocoyo: GTD类的软件。。。。。好多的啊
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 最好的GTD软件还是！！一张纸--一个小本子！！！
<pangyu> 笔记本积灰，现在装个系统都会自动关机，悲剧！
<pangyu> 太热了
<lemonhall> hata: 我。。。不看文档的。。。直接升级到了11.04。。立马悲剧。。。
<digobox> 没有，我是从10.10上面升级过来的
<hata> lemonhall: 写在下载页面上
<lemonhall> hata: 不过也好，不用WUBI，也不用再提心吊胆的了
<lemonhall> hata: 我是升级上去的。。。所以没看
<hata> wubi我用过一下，感觉有点慢
<lemonhall> hata: 心理作用。。。差不多的。。
<lemonhall> hata: 但是非正常关机什么的对它的文件系统伤害的可能性太大。。所以用起来多少还是有些。。。。
<lolicon> 我掉线了？
<imadper> lolicon: 恩!
<Gun^Rose> 今天怎么这么冷清啊，都折腾11.04?
<soiamso> Gun^Rose: 都去泡妞了吧
<Gun^Rose> soiamso: 哇咔咔
<lolicon> gentoo飘过。。
<Gun^Rose> soiamso: 11.04看着有些怕怕，等大家都折腾明白了我再上吧，嘿嘿
<soiamso> 好像反映还是不错的
<Gun^Rose> soiamso: 也看到不少的牢骚啊
<Gun^Rose> 我去论坛转转
<edison0354> lolicon: 额，还是萝莉控……
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av83848/
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你不去？
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 不怕。。。我都想给笔记本换装上11.04了。。。GNOME3不适合笔记本用
<soiamso> lemonhall去 什么？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 陪老婆？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ?
<ofan> lemonhall: 这视频怎么不动
<lemonhall> ofan: 是个游戏。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 链接发回来。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 你刚才法的
<lemonhall> ofan: 1分钟后我就崩溃了。。这游戏有点儿小创意
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩，帮我再回发一下。。。
<wsdjeg> 还有人在么？
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<edison0354> lemonhall：有点难……
<wsdjeg> 刚升级到了11.04，感觉还不错
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是难，是将两个游戏拼一起了。。。有点意思。。。
<Lavande> ubuntu zhuye zenme buneng xiazai le?
<Lavande> dajia shishi kan
<Lavande> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download | Ubuntu
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<Lavande> edison0354: ni neng xiazai bu?
<edison0354> Lavande: 去mirror里下载呗
<Lavande> edison0354: woyao BT zhongzi
<edison0354> Lavande: 额
<lemonhall> Lavande: 去下中国版
<edison0354> Lavande: http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<Lavande> lemonhall zhonghuoban reset le...
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://china-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/
<edison0354> Lavande: 干嘛不用Http呢？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Chinese Edition 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<Lavande> edison0354: http, slow
<lemonhall> Lavande: http://china-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/
<edison0354> lemonhall：不要
<edison0354> Lavande: 看我发给你的链接啊
<edison0354> Lavande: 163和sohu你慢吗？
<happyaron> edison0354: 他要bt种子。。。
<lemonhall> Lavande: 中国版直接就集成了输入法啊，字体啊。。乱七八糟的。。。我喜欢。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 那里也有种子啊
<edison0354> happyaron: http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<edison0354> lemonhall：我都自己调的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> Lavande: http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Lavande> edison0354: wo hen qiguai, weishenme guanfang de buneng xiazai le...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是本着升带宽的想法去的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<edison0354> lemonhall？
<Lavande> happyaron: yihuier geiwo yige md5, rangwo yanzheng yixia a...
<happyaron> Lavande: BT会自动验证MD5
<happyaron> Lavande: http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu-releases/11.04/MD5SUMS
<Lavande> happyaron: woshi xiang kankan guonei jingxiang youmeiyou zuo shoujiao...
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<edison0354> Lavande: 你浏览器也不能用吗？
<Lavande> edison0354: neng... danshi ubuntu zhuye xiazai yemian chuwenti le
<edison0354> Lavande: 我刚刚不是给你sohu的地址了嘛……
<edison0354> Lavande: ==！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你们继续帮助他吧。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 悲剧的孩子
<happyaron> Lavande: 不会做手脚的，否则早就被发现了
<happyaron> Lavande: 那个BT种子如果国内镜像做了手脚，就没多少peer给你上传了
<Lavande> happyaron: ok...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 中国版的好处在于网速很慢的情况下。。。一次就搞定了。。。。不用在去下语言包。。。还是很给力的。。sunpinyin也集成了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 官方版也有语言包
<edison0354> lemonhall：fcitx飘过
<happyaron> lemonhall: 但没sunpinyin
<lemonhall> happyaron: 管版的中文不全吧？
<Lavande> happyaron: beiju, deluge huaile...guoduan transmission....
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没有KDE的翻译
<happyaron> lemonhall: 其他的是全的
<happyaron> Lavande: :)
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好吧。。看起来你是很久没装过UBUNTU了。。。。
<serene> transmission 不支持 v6 啊
<happyaron> lemonhall: 每个CD我都测试
<lemonhall> happyaron: 额。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 10.10前我和Mark谈的，从那开始加中文语言包和ibus-pinyin
<lemonhall> happyaron: 可能因为是BETA吧。。。。
<happyaron> ^
<wsdjeg> ubuntu11.04的默认软件改了好多阿
<wsdjeg> 音乐播放器都改了
<edison0354> wsdjeg: 除了banshee还改啥了？
<wsdjeg> office
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 音乐播放器是浮云。。。默认的都难用
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<wsdjeg> 那用什么
<edison0354> lemonhall: rhythmbox很好的毫不……
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: office那是猫叫咪咪叫猫。。。换了个名字
<edison0354> lemonhall: 唯一的缺点就是不支持专辑表演者……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。。最喜欢的。。播放器。。你猜是哪个？
<wsdjeg> 搞不明白 现在我开关机花屏
<edison0354> lemonhall：懒得猜
<wsdjeg> 平时用的时候没有问题
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。。WMP
<edison0354> wsdjeg: 估计是显卡驱动问题
<serene> :-)
<wsdjeg> 我好像没有撞去动
<edison0354> lemonhall：………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<Lavande> happyaron: beiju, transmission mei sudu...
<happyaron> lemonhall: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<lemonhall> edison0354: WMP很萌的
<happyaron> Lavande: transmission要耐心预热
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> Lavande: 可能开始几分钟都没速度，过一会儿就很稳定地满速。
<Lavande> happyaron: haishi deluged you kuaigan...
<serene> transmission 真的没 v6 啊， 你们的可以用吗？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 在里面搜ibus-pinyin, zh-hans 这两个关键词。
<happyaron> serene: 真的可以用
<lemonhall> happyaron: 依旧少字体
<happyaron> lemonhall: microhei
<lemonhall> happyaron: 没搜到文泉
<lemonhall> happyaron: 微米黑啊。。不错
<happyaron> lemonhall: 搜microhei
 * edison0354 唉！鬼泣5和虐杀原形2的主角都要悲剧了的说……
<serene> happyaron,  我这里 deluge 能10M  但transmission从来没速度，
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你看是不是都有了。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其实我发觉WMP。。是WIN下播放效果最好的播放器
<happyaron> serene:  不知道
 * lemonhall 不知道是不是心理作用
<wsdjeg> foobar
<serene> 问下那个 * 号是什么人操控？
<edison0354> lemonhall：你妹
<lemonhall> happyaron: 比较全了。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: :)
<wsdjeg> 有人用么
<edison0354> lemonhall：你用过MPC-HC吗？
<happyaron> wsdjeg: fb2k挺好的
<edison0354> lemonhall：MPC-HC+ffdshow等codec
<lemonhall> happyaron: 那和中国版比起来。。也没少啥啊。。岂不是很悲剧？
 * serene 鬼泣5何时出？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 输入法不好呗。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没sunpinyin
<serene> 嘿嘿，玩出来了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 都放CD好不好
<zxq> debian6.0可以装XBMC 吗？
<edison0354> lemonhall：你用过iTunes吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ffdshow是用来放电影的？
<edison0354> lemonhall：…………
<edison0354> lemonhall：Google ffdshow
<lemonhall> edison0354: iTunes，WIN下给力么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看wikipedia
<edison0354> lemonhall：你用过吗？
<wsdjeg> 大家好 怎么用这个软件上qq阿
<edison0354> lemonhall：你用过winamp吗？
<pocoyo> wsdjeg: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> lemonhall: http://china-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<happyaron> lemonhall: 中文版的软件包列表
<wsdjeg> pocoyo: 什么？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 用过。。木研究。。。。但是还是觉得WMP萌。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：你丫你家M$的WMP能自动获取CD曲目信息啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall：你丫你家WMP能调那么多音效啊
<lemonhall> happyaron: .............
<serene> 爱迪生  怒了。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 为什么。。。里面没有sunpinyin..........
<edison0354> lemonhall：你丫你家WMP能把CD转成AAC啊……
<edison0354> serene: 我脾气很好的……
<edison0354> lemonhall：去下WINAMP和iTunes吧
<lemonhall> happyaron: 今天升级的时候给我装了spyin,可是这个列表里却搜不到。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我都用过。。。。。。。。。。。。
<serene> edison0354,  恩，  看着好笑觉得你俩说着玩
 * edison0354 BS用WMP的～～～哦耶～～～～～
<edison0354> serene: ～～～～～～～～
<lemonhall> edison0354: 说实话，你说的都用过
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是还是觉得WMP萌。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：你compiz也用过，恩
<happyaron> clementine
<alphaex> 其实你们都玩些什么？
<happyaron> 推荐
<edison0354> lemonhall：可是你连边角触发都不知道，恩……
<lemonhall> edison0354: compiz是因为显卡不好。。。和音乐无关
<edison0354> alphaex: 泡泡堂+虐杀原形
<edison0354> alphaex: 现阶段玩的……
<edison0354> lemonhall：我意思是你用软件也没发掘出来软件的功能……有木有！
<lemonhall> edison0354: WMP的环绕效果真的很赞啊。。。没有之一
<lemonhall> edison0354: 用过的所有的，环绕效果。。。只有WMP最好。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 那软件的主页被墙了……google sites弄的？
<edison0354> lemonhall：你没见过Winamp的那个插件
<alphaex> edison0354： 我玩过了～～～
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: WINAMP不好，iTunes在WIN7下跑起来那叫一个渣。。。。。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 插件不好。。。。。有杂音。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：据我所知，没有第二个软件能像iTunes那么好的管理我70GB+的音乐资料库
<lemonhall> edison0354: 还试过胆汁。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 效果也怪怪的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 最后还是决定。。。听MP3。。。任何特效和插件都不开了
<edison0354> lemonhall：MP3就是渣……
<lemonhall> happyaron: 那我问你。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 中国版到底有啥。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 难道是多了几个壁纸？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我太忙了，没参与
<happyaron> lemonhall: 11.10会参与
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好，去高考吧。。。。弄出些特色来。。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: natty的情况不知道
<happyaron> :)
<lemonhall> happyaron: 否则这个版本也太没有存在感了
<edison0354> lemonhall：悲剧了，我以前用的那个环绕声插件失踪了……
<lemonhall> happyaron: 有它没它不都一样么。。这么说起来
<happyaron> 呵呵
<lemonhall> edison0354: SRS
<happyaron> lemonhall: 主要是在10.10的时候加中文支持时，几乎一步到位了。
<edison0354> lemonhall：那个还没volume logic好用……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我用过的最好的。。。不过别人都说声卡本身的环绕就很给力了。。。。SRS并不怎么好。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 试试clementine吧
<edison0354> lemonhall：我开dolby的，所以插件基本已经浮云了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 虽然很难有itunes好，但比banshee强
<edison0354> happyaron: 瘟到死和MAC坚守iTunes……
<happyaron> edison0354: linux上试试
<edison0354> happyaron: MAC还在用一个很不错的轻量级的，VOX
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 其实我觉得rhythmbox很不错
<happyaron> edison0354: 确实
<happyaron> edison0354: clementine是从amarok来的灵感，用纯QT4写的
<happyaron> edison0354: 不依赖kdelibs
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。都不喜欢
<edison0354> happyaron: 算了……
<edison0354> happyaron: 无视了……
<edison0354> happyaron: QT……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我其实只听。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 豆瓣电台
<serene> lemonhall,  me too
<edison0354> lemonhall：………………………………
 * lemonhall 我是电台控。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> serene: 握爪~~~
<happyaron> edison0354: QT其实不垃圾
<happyaron> edison0354: 库也很小
<happyaron> edison0354: 你试试就知道了
<serene> lemonhall,  ~~
<edison0354> happyaron: 主要是GNOME里用QT……
<edison0354> happyaron: smplayer我已经很不爽了……
<edison0354> happyaron: 我开全局菜单的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦
<vic> gnome就没想过要让qt显示的好
<happyaron> edison0354: 我还是建议你试试
<vic> 不想kde在让gtk显示的好点
<lemonhall> happyaron: unity 2d就是QT的
<MeaCulpa_> why gnome then...
<xxxchou> 哈哈 原来还有这个东东。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: QT很好。。。。。
<serene> 我的chromium 一直说shockwave flash crashed，  怎办？
<happyaron> serene: reload
<lemonhall> serene: 更新显卡驱动
<lemonhall> serene: 10.10?
<serene> lemonhall, en
<lemonhall> serene: 握爪~~~豆瓣电台互助会告诉你。。。更新到11.04或者更新驱动。。是NV的卡？
<serene> lemonhall, 受限驱动装上了
<vic> 今天那外国哥们没来阿
<lemonhall> vic: 他到底那国人啊。。。。
<serene> lemonhall, 不想11.04，    更新源里没啊
<lemonhall> serene: NV的？
<vic> lemonhall: 昨天那外国友人跟我聊了半天 说中国计算机技术很好 best，说把google都给黑了
<serene> lemonhall, 是
<vic> lemonhall: 不知道啊  没问  问也不说
<lemonhall> serene: 握爪
<serene> lemonhall, :-)   你也是？
<lemonhall> serene: 很好，想办法找个PPA。。。去更新一下NV的驱动。。自然药到病除
<serene> lemonhall, 哦，   那源里的太老了哈
<lemonhall> serene: 官网的那种.run的驱动新，但是不好装，太麻烦了。。。。
<lemonhall> serene: 我也不知道怎么回事，反正10.10之前FLASH也是总是崩溃。。。只有CHROME自带的那个FLASH不崩溃。。。
<serene> lemonhall, 我还当 libflashplayer.so 的事呢，  删了，从新复制 都不管事
<xxxchou> 11.04值得升级么
<lemonhall> serene: 后来更新显卡驱动之后。。。。两个都安生了
<serene> lemonhall, 我的firefox就常崩溃， alt+ctrl+F1都不听话
<lemonhall> serene: 一打开豆瓣电台就开始报崩溃。。。弄得我郁闷啊。。。
<happyaron> ppa挂了？
<lsl> 请教大虾：如何从10.04直接升级到11.04?谢谢
<edison0354> lemonhall：.run很方便啊
<xxxchou> 好像只能先升级到10.10
<lemonhall> serene: 睡觉。。。握爪~~~其实升级到11.04是最好的方式。。。简单方便。。。。。
<dreamysirc> 豆瓣电台 貌似只能听music而已啊~~~~~~
<serene> lemonhall， 安～   不太喜欢 11.04界面，  总卡死
<lsl> １０。０４不能直接升到１１。０４么？
<xxxchou> 那不升级了。。。
<xxxchou> gnome 3 可不可以装10.04啊
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 是啊。。。但是FLASH贵知道和哪里冲突了。。。去看了DMSG。。看到NV的一堆错误，就顺手升级了NV。。结果就安生了。。。纯属乱碰
<serene> lsl, 我只知道  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 是升级系统，当能不能跳着升就不清楚来
<lsl>  serene, 我用sudo apt-get dist-upgrade，提示的是可升到10.10
<serene> lsl, 那就需要 10.10 做跳板吧
<lsl> 但以前好像听谁说过LTS版本可以直接升级
<lifeng> lsl: 这个事情是有点麻烦的，尤其是你会问这个问题的时候
<lsl> 啊
<serene> lifeng,  聆听科普～
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 你会什么
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 在吗
<lifeng> lsl: 升级过程中可能会出现一些预料不到的错误，然后你得折腾下
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 等会 我给你 两个字串，然后 你来生成 signature， 看看我们 两个是不是一样
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 可以吗
<lsl> 折腾不怕，我只是想直接从１０。０４升到１１０４
<lifeng> lsl: 这个折腾需要精力和时间，具体的耗费要看你的经验
<serene> blueghost, 怎么生成？  我可以试试吗
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 出来
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 可以
<blueghost> serene:) 你啊。
<serene> blueghost, 恩
<lsl> 那有命令可直接升到１１０４么
<blueghost> serene:) 不行。
<serene> blueghost, 额。。 何因？
<lifeng> lsl: 如果有足够的经验那基本可以确保折腾好，不过这种人应当不会问你那个问题了:)
<blueghost> serene:) 因为不想给你看我的底裤
<serene> blueghost, :-)
<knownbad> lsl: update manager会给提示
<blueghost> serene:) 有关私隐 的
<vic> serene: 他的底裤是小浣熊
<serene> blueghost, 恩，got it
<knownbad> lsl: 我刚从10.10升级到11.04，折腾了蛮久的。
<serene> vic, o(∩∩)o...
<knownbad> 但没什么大问题。
<blueghost> serene:) 不过也可以。 你还是不知道我的 帐号密码。 只是可以得到一个 临时 的 token
<knownbad> blueghost: 你有穿底裤？  我都不穿。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 一个比喻好吗
<knownbad> 通风点。
<serene> blueghost, 我是想学如何生成signature的～
<knownbad> 知道
<blueghost> serene:) 有一个字符串，属於，不知道是属於私钥还是公钥
<serene> blueghost, 没别的窃取隐私的意思哈，我也不知到这个会涉及到隐私，
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你说的那播放器的UI不喜欢……
<serene> blueghost, 恩，明白了，
<blueghost> serene:) 有了哪个，就可以临时申请 服务的 token， 不过还是需要我的 帐号密码来确认。
<blueghost> serene:) 我自己也不知道 细节呢，就半桶水。 所以纠结了好久
<serene> blueghost, 那是干什么使得？
<blueghost> serene:)
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 有点明白了，应该是 basestring 的问题
<blueghost> serene:) 第三方登录 google 服务的
<knownbad> lsl: 啊，忘了默认是升级到下一个release.
<serene> blueghost, 哦，   :-)，  不打扰了～
<serene> blueghost, 需要学得还好多啊。
<knownbad> lsl: 直接改源就可以了但风险大些。
<lsl> 直接改成１１０４的源？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你又和咖啡了？
<knownbad> 是昨晚的奶茶。
<knownbad> 没睡好。
<knownbad> lsl: 是，风险大。  没升级成可能死机。
<blueghost> serene:) 好的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 昨晚的奶茶，今天喝？
<lsl> 意思还是推荐以１０。１０作为跳板啦
<knownbad> 没，贪便宜买一送一。
<knownbad> lsl: 是，由update manager升到10.10比较安全。
<knownbad> update mamanger可以roll back如果有问题。
<knownbad> 改源是手动带有风险。
<lsl> 好的，那我还是老老实实一级级升了
<knownbad> 但这就得搞很久的。
<knownbad> 我的10.10到11.04就搞了3小时。
<happyaron> 只会改源升级的路过。
<knownbad> 11.04刚发表网站很卡。
<lsl> 啊，这么长呵
<knownbad> happyaron: 那你说些经验啊。
<blueghost> 曾 加 debian 源 在 ubuntu 装 gnome3 的路过
<happyaron> knownbad: 先升级基本系统，比如dpkg, aptitude等
<blueghost> 曾10.10 加 debian 源 在 ubuntu 装 gnome3 的路过
<happyaron> knownbad: 升级完没啥事，再升级别的
<knownbad> lsl: 还不如下载iso直接从装。
<serene> 我就觉得  升级没有重装的好啊
<knownbad> happyaron: 跟lsl说去
<lsl> happyaron：说说如何弄吧，真想学习一下
<serene> 我也跟着学
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:)
<knownbad> happyaron: 你这听起来像从debian来的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 折腾了那么久，原来 google 会返回正确的 baseString
<knownbad> 咦，松鼠来了？
<knownbad> 德国帮来齐了。
<knownbad> 刚刚都没看到。
<yudun> gappproxy不稳定，大家有没有类似情况
<Colin-shzsc> yudun: WallProxy 路过……
<serene> nv 卡  官方下的 run 需要配置再安装吗？
<serene> 看网上 有说需要  修改 blacklist的
<Colin-shzsc> 有没有发现 OOo 导出的 pdf 在 evince 里面选中的文字会变掉，有时候看人家的 pdf 这样子很不爽
<yudun> Colin-shzsc, WallProxy与gappproxy不懂区别。查下
<Colin-shzsc> yudun: 这个我知道，WallProxy 基于 gapproxy
<yudun> Colin-shzsc, 哦
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 不选中就行了
<Loongjiang> hello
<Colin-shzsc> yudun: WallProxy 功能比较好但配置相对麻烦，而且这项目已经解散了快一个月了
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍘ 
<yudun> Colin-shzsc, 我尝试一下。囧，想查点东西还真是麻烦
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 我这里一 pdf 里头“安装和基本配置”一选中就成了“先通只回国；根”……
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 我试试看
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 可复制到别的地方倒是对的
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 确实是
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 用xpdf把
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 我到觉得是 OOo 的问题，这问题貌似只出现在 OOo 导出的 PDF 里面
<pointer> 大家好
<^k^> pointer, 好  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> evince 选中的问题是它将字符截断了……
<alvin_rxg> 推荐 okular
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, xpdf没事
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 同样是ooo导出的pdf
<pointer> gebjdg, ooo能做pdf么？
<lsl> １１０４提供升级功能了，可以直接把下载来的ＩＳＯ文件做成ＬＩＶＥ　ＣＤ启动选升级即可
<knownbad> bravo
<alvin_rxg> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/29/1527233&amp;from=rss
<alvin_rxg> 珍爱生命，远离淫淫   xD
<knownbad> 当和尚去
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你应该做牧师的，牧师可没有和尚那么傻逼的不能吃肉不能淫欲
<zkwlx> 这个人人...信亏我不用
<alvin_rxg> http://qiutuan.net/2011/log.php 只管接收数据么？
<zkwlx> 不懂网页编程
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<scriptkids> gnome3界面改成汉语之后每次在gnome-terminal中输入任何内容都异常困难。。怎么破解？
<jingqq5210> test
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍙ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么问题
<zkwlx> test
<jingqq5210> 现在大家用ppa有问题么
<jingqq5210> 我现在用不了ppa
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 日本和尚可以啊。
<jingqq5210> 但是可以ping通
<serene> 请教  如何安装nv驱动？  官网下的 .run
<mza_> any body here?
<zkwlx> serene, 进tty，关掉init.d下的gdm，然后运行.run
<serene> zkwlx, 但是 他说 系统正在用 某个驱动  然后就退出来
<serene> zkwlx, 我stop了gdm 就那样
<zkwlx> serene, 那就是你的开源驱动还在用被，要把自带的驱动什么的都关了，论坛搜吧
<blueghost> 英国皇室婚礼，引起了我的妄想，什么时候哪个公主看上我了，也来个灰小孩心想事成
<serene> zkwlx, 额..  blacklist 也都加进去了，，
<serene> zkwlx, 那个修改默认启动级别在哪？ 找不到撒
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你是灰流氓
<mza_> blueghost: 哪有视频？
<blueghost> 呵呵
<mza_> blueghost: 我想看马车那段
<blueghost> mza_:) 什么视频
<gebjgd> blueghost, 还灰小孩呢。你儿子灰小孩差不多
<blueghost> mza_:) 没看视频
<mza_> 唉，还是老老实实的当p民吧
<zkwlx> serene, 晕 我装没这么费劲啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
<mza_> gnome3怎么样？用过的吼一声
<serene> zkwlx, 我也不知道为什么啊。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 终于过去了
<serene> 那一条 红线什么意思？
<blueghost> serene:) 什么红线
<serene> blueghost, 就是一条线  把聊天记录分开了
<blueghost> serene:) 我的儿子问 那条竖线先干什么的
<serene> blueghost, 那个 ubuntu 10.10 启动级别设置在哪里？  没有 inittab文件
<blueghost> serene:) 我 对儿子说，别什么都问，你自己观察下啊。 儿子看了看， 竖线左边是 名字，竖线右边是说话的
<blueghost> serene:) 别什么都问，自己观察下。 你不会比我儿子笨吧
<serene> blueghost, 那个 inittab呢？
<blueghost> serene:) 不知道。 要学会自己找答案。 先自己找找看，没有 google， 再没有才问
<blueghost> code.bulix.org 不能贴 中文的吗， 怎么贴上去变 &#21704; 了
<blueghost> blueghost:) 别什么都问，要学会自己找答案
<mayli> hello
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli, 好  ㍙ 
<blueghost> mayli:) 你好
<zkwlx> 日，破android模拟器这么不稳定
<blueghost> 我想不明白 code.bulix.org 贴的时候 会转码， 但 却不是以 html 的格式保存。 你直接保存的话，别转码啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我终于过去了，想找人分享一下我的 心情
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 过去了？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 过去了，还是我对 底层库 的信心不足。总觉得 它的加密算法不对。 最后证明还是我 提供的参数有错误。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不过总算 过去了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不过我也笨，其实 google 早就用返回的信息 提示 我 该怎么找。我只留意到 返回提示的 错误 标题， 而没在意错误提示的 内容。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 开始不知道那内容哦是怎么回事
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/042911daily/daily_9.jpg  <== 菜单？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么菜单
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 用字 组成的食物
<blueghost> milk eggs bread tea
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那鱼的英文是什么， juice 是什么
<blueghost> 今年的天灾人祸 好多啊
<blueghost> linux 2.4 是什么时候的
<alvin_rxg> --.--
<blueghost> linux 3.0 会出来吗
<blueghost> 正在看 google
<blueghost> 貌似 linux 会一直 是 2.6
<alvin_rxg> <<Dragon wars>> !!
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 电视剧 是吗
<alvin_rxg> 电影
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 我看过有点像的电视剧
<alvin_rxg> 没看过
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我先看看，貌似 我错了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 中文 龙之战  <==
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我错了，看的 电视剧不是类似的。开始看那封面 有点像
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾，发表意见还是要先 了解下啊
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 片头那个老人 代表的是 中国人吗。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 穿这中国衣服，却 看不出那种风范
<alvin_rxg> 明显不是
<alvin_rxg> 欧美人
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但为什么穿唐衫呢
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<alvin_rxg> 恐龙战队……
<blueghost> 哪里的片
<blueghost> 怎么说的是韩国
<alvin_rxg> 后面的镜头
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哪里拍的
<alvin_rxg> 韩国的咯
<alvin_rxg> 到底是韩国人拍的，打架的镜头很假……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我也猜到是韩国的。这电影 我看过。 是不是有一段 场景是韩国的
<alvin_rxg> 怎么可能，一个韩国老头到现在是个欧美老头了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 可能是我记错了，我记得有一段是在韩国一诚市的场景。 但我看到的那段貌似是在美国
<alvin_rxg> 好无聊啊……似乎都可以猜到剧情的……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你又看， 我也跟着无聊
<alvin_rxg> ……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 后来有 另一个 龙
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 你没看到那吗， 俩龙打架
<alvin_rxg> 有，然后广告了……
<alvin_rxg> tnnd，其他台怎么全是 威廉王子的婚礼啊？？？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你还想怎么样， 想看 胡锦涛的婚礼？
<alvin_rxg> 看毛婚礼，赶紧放电影
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还是国内好
<alvin_rxg> 好啥
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没那么总放王子婚礼啊
<alvin_rxg> 不看了， openttd
<alvin_rxg> 还是 nwn..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似 日本也有关于龙的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<blueghost> nwn 是什么
<alvin_rxg> 游戏
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 五东之夜？ wine 运行得起吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 无冬之夜？ wine 运行得起吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 最新版是什么
<blueghost> 还是2？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没玩过 2 的，玩过 1的 两个 资料篇
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) wine 玩得起吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 1  嗯，可以的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 2 呢
<root> 晚上好 各位
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 1 玩过的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 1 玩过 《无冬之夜：古城阴影（Neverwinter Nights: Shadows of Undrentide）》《无冬之夜：幽城魔影
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 我想玩 2
<Fivesheep> 早啊 各位
<knownbad> 吃饭时间了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) nwn 不像 魔兽那样快节奏
<draketang> 我也玩过无冬
<blueghost> draketang:) 2 可以 wine 吗
<draketang> blueghost: 没试过啊，以前win下玩的
<blueghost> draketang:) 哦
<Fivesheep> blueghost, bg2 才是经典
<Fivesheep> 还有异域镇魂曲
<blueghost> 什么是 bg2
<Fivesheep> 博的之门 2
<Fivesheep> 博得之门
<alvin_rxg> 下半年考虑玩玩
<draketang> Fivesheep: 异域镇魂曲说是神作，但是那个设定还是有点无法接受啊
<alvin_rxg> 800MHz cpu 玩 nwn 略微有点小卡啊……
<Fivesheep> draketang, 异域的感受 比 bg2 还要深
<Fivesheep> draketang, 充满着思考的游戏
<draketang> Fivesheep: 是的，不过这种游戏一般叫好不叫座的
<Fivesheep> 要用心去体会的游戏
<Fivesheep> 当然不会那么卖座
<draketang> 有没有人玩过 旺达与巨像
<alvin_rxg> 都没听说过……
<draketang> 超级经典的游戏啊，当初在国内大学的时候，每次打这个游戏隔壁宿舍的都会过来看，每天一个boss。像看电视连续剧一样
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 肏， verycd 热门搜索：肉铺团
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 玩过一两下
<alvin_rxg> draketang: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2785982/ 66楼评论是你么？
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 不是啊。。我上verycd,但是都潜水的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 我都没 verycd 帐号……
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 不过这个游戏绝对是游戏界的一朵奇葩
<alvin_rxg> ps2 的，我就不用想了
<draketang> 没有杂兵 只有boss战，而且台词可能不超过10句
<alvin_rxg> draketang: 博德之门，无冬之夜，还有啥？
<draketang> 玩完竟然让我们都有种感动
<draketang> alvin_rxg: rpg吗？
<alvin_rxg> y， dnd
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 冰封谷
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%BE%99%E4%B8%8E%E5%9C%B0%E4%B8%8B%E5%9F%8E#.E9.BE.99.E4.B8.8E.E5.9C.B0.E4.B8.8B.E5.9F.8E.E7.B3.BB.E5.88.97.E6.B8.B8.E6.88.8F.E5.B9.B4.E8.A1.A8
<alvin_rxg> 2000年到 2005年的游戏，相信我的机器能玩
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 上古卷轴4 也算 DND吧，很开放
<alvin_rxg> 这……上古卷轴玩不动的
<draketang> 也是。。
<alvin_rxg> 主要是因为笔记本风扇太吵了，不然开足 1.9GHz 应该是可以玩的
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 加个底座吗
<alvin_rxg> draketang: 等天气再热点看看吧
<Fivesheep> 冰风谷 稍微差点.
<Fivesheep> 剧情深度, 只是打条龙
<Fivesheep> 推荐 异域镇魂
<Fivesheep> 好像有重新发行版本
<alvin_rxg> 哇，新版肯定玩不动的吧
<draketang> Fivesheep: 恩，不过才上手是不是博得之门好些
<Fivesheep> 博得上手也不容易
<Fivesheep> 异域基本剧情为主
<Fivesheep> 战斗次要
<Fivesheep> 系统反而没那么复杂
<draketang> 当初异域给我烂尾了，给你说的又想再玩了
<Fivesheep> 其实我也烂尾了....
<Fivesheep> 把存档搞坏了
<Fivesheep> 差不多到最后了
<Fivesheep> 搞得没心情玩了
<Fivesheep> 现在得再玩一次才行
<alvin_rxg> 我烂尾的游戏很多……
<Fivesheep> 我是烂尾, 然后跑去看剧情攻略 知道结局 - -"
<alvin_rxg> 场景到小房间就是好啊，非常流畅
<alvin_rxg> 我一般都是前期没玩好，后边打不下去了……
<Fivesheep> 不说了.. 哥得上班去了
<alvin_rxg> 无冬之夜玩中文……他妈谁翻译的
<draketang> 不过更喜欢玩游戏机上的游戏啊，现在pc game已经不行啦
<alvin_rxg> pc 都网游
<draketang> 而且新出个游戏配置都升级次 买个显卡钱都够买个游戏机了
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> nwn  换回英文
<alvin_rxg> 我说这是为什么啊……很多翻译的东西，我都不得不看英文原版的。他妈的翻译都干吗的
<alvin_rxg> 或许是因为国内的文字不值钱吧？这边随便找本 oreilly 的书，都卖好几百欧元，甚至上千
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 难道他们的纸贵？
<alvin_rxg> draketang: 纸……应该说比国内便宜吧……之前我在国内的时候，学校打印一张A4一毛五，纸张不咋的。而这边， 2¢一张A4，纸张质量非常的好
<alvin_rxg> 2¢一张纸，300页，能卖多少啊
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 但是这里本子啊什么的感觉卖的超贵的啊，而且我们这里打印 5 cent一张A4啊，彩页的50cent竟然
<alvin_rxg> draketang: 我这说的是学校打印……外面店里也这个价格
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 学校外面一样的啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> Mxparson-Gprojec: 别发了，行不？ version 是 pidgin
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<draketang> :-/
<alvin_rxg> 他还在线，但没加入房间
<alvin_rxg> nwn 的酒是干嘛用的？每次喝了，就打个嗝，然后稍微变傻一点，其他没影响么……
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 加力量减智力？
<alvin_rxg> 力量不加
<draketang> alvin_rxg: 是不是喝多了屏幕会晃的。。。忘了是nwn还是wow还是什么游戏的设定了
<alvin_rxg> 可能对应不同的人，不同的种族有不同的效果
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 我是拣一瓶喝一瓶的
<alvin_rxg> FeiRuoWa: 太痛苦了，见一次你的名字，就想到一次“葫芦娃”  *.*
<FeiRuoWa> 对不起， 可是我看不懂。 那位人是谁？
<alvin_rxg> FeiRuoWa: it's a chinese cmoic
<FeiRuoWa> ahhhhh...
<alvin_rxg> and for 3 years kids only..
<FeiRuoWa> i see...i'd thought it was a person, and was very confused.
<alvin_rxg> never mind. FeiRuoWa sounds just somehow like HuLuWa, for my not soo official mandarin
<FeiRuoWa> makes sense!
<alvin_rxg> :)
<FeiRuoWa> :)
<alvin_rxg> http://xm4kug.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pc5F2gCBRPhevzzzbGPFeIXlqSJ8sCSFkOpLNlJbovtu2x0qU1Kl0V_ioX9eq_ANpDk7KQqgRd8gog9MClAj-mvVKZIwwb5vp/%E5%95%8A%EF%BD%9E%EF%BD%9E%EF%BD%9E%E7%89%B9%E4%B9%88%E6%98%AF%E7%8B%AE%E5%AD%90%E5%95%8A%EF%BD%9E%EF%BD%9E.gif?psid=1
<FeiRuoWa> awww
<^k^>  06:23
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-30
<fennng_> 早
<fennng_> 周六还上班...工作狂呀
<fennng_> 比烂尾更牛是啥,就是下载后就没玩, 无冬之夜现在还在我硬盘里躺着,我是烂头了.
<lemonhall> fennng_: 我几年前下载的游戏还没想玩呢
<lemonhall> fennng_: 正常
<fennng_> lemonhall: 那怎么办?
<lemonhall> fennng_: 到了一定时候，就不想玩新游戏了
<fennng_> lemonhall: 其实是俺老了...
<lemonhall> fennng_: 擦，又不是经济危机。。。还问怎么办
<lemonhall> fennng_: 28了。。跟我比老
<fennng_> lemonhall: 呵呵...年轻人...没资历就不要拿出来比...
<lemonhall> fennng_: ...........
<lemonhall> fennng_: 大叔~~
<lemonhall> fennng_: 你难道比我还大啊
<fennng_> lemonhall: 呵呵,大叔说不上,俺也就是大哥级别的.
<lemonhall> fennng_: 30+？
<fennng_> lemonhall: 30--
<lemonhall> fennng_: 好吧，重新换个语气和你聊
<fennng_> lemonhall: 变色龙
<lemonhall> fennng_: 有家事么？
<fennng_> lemonhall: 老婆有一个
<fennng_> lemonhall: 虽然我想多几个,哈哈
<lemonhall> fennng_: 好，再调整调整语气
<fennng_> lemonhall: ...又要变色了
<lemonhall> fennng_: 哎，话不是这么说。。。如果你是23岁的单身男，语气当然不一样
<fennng_> lemonhall: 呵,我也23岁过,没啥...
<lemonhall> fennng_: 我艰苦的问题在于依旧没老婆
<lemonhall> fennng_: 最近在看冰与火之歌
<fennng_> lemonhall: 女朋友太多?不知道选哪个?
<fennng_> lemonhall: 喜欢我的女孩子我这辈子就碰到三个,其中两个我不喜欢,所以没得选.
<lemonhall> fennng_: 额，不是。。。年纪一大，现在成了没得选了。。。悲剧了
<fennng_> lemonhall: 狗屁年纪大, 还不到30, 而且你是男的, 你以为你是女到, 30就成盛女,圣半士呀!
<lemonhall>  fennng_ 心态问题。。。
<lemonhall> fennng_: 不说那个，多半会一个人过。。。。
<lemonhall> fennng_: 推荐你看冰与火之歌
<lemonhall> fennng_: 适合你看
<lemonhall> fennng_: http://movie.douban.com/subject/3016187/
<lemonhall> fennng_: 你是不是还在加班啊？
<fennng_> lemonhall: 没,在吃饭
<wsdjeg> hello
<^k^> wsdjeg, 好  ㍟ 
<wsdjeg> g刚升级好了
<wsdjeg> 直接上来折腾了
<wsdjeg> 11.04蛮好看的
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 欢迎加入11.04家族
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 我也很喜欢11.04
<wsdjeg> 我从9.04一直用到现在这个
<wsdjeg> 几乎一出来我就升级
<wsdjeg> 都没有问题
<wsdjeg> 为什么ibus打字有有时候有点卡卡的
<MeaCulpa1> lemonhall: 冰火很不错
<wsdjeg> ibus-pinying和ibus-sunpingying
<wsdjeg> 哪一个稍微好一点 现在这输入法有点卡
<MeaCulpa1> 男的又不怕年纪大，年轻的时候再不济，稍微弄点积蓄，年纪大了就可以砸小姑娘了...不过身体要好
<MeaCulpa1> fennng_: ...说起来很久没玩nwn了
<wsdjeg> 出咯来 嘎嘎咯 不错 sunpinyin果然强大
<haoyihuan> 这么早就有这么多人啊   不是bot吧
<haoyihuan> 请教个用4G做启动盘
<haoyihuan> 以前借了个2G的可以做   怎么4G的就不能做了呢？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa1: 恩哼。。。就是不知道什么时候第三集
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa1: 下了小说，不舍的看
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: sunpinyin好。。
<MeaCulpa1> lemonhall: 小说很不错
 * lemonhall 在温习林正英的僵尸系列。。假期的第一天就这么过
<MeaCulpa1> lemonhall: 很多奇幻小说写的像战报，抑或味同嚼蜡，冰火至少还象小说
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 对饿了。。你有找到看CPU的方法没有，以前有CPU的APPLET。。现在没了。。。不习惯
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa1: 远没有我是红，来的好看。。但是只说奇幻。。它算给力的
<MeaCulpa1> 《我是红》 是啥
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa1: 传统小说。。。叙事风格很诡异
<fennng_> PPA 是什么? ubuntu 几才支持?
<lainme> fennng_: personal package archive
<fennng_> lainme: 8.04 不支持?
<fennng_> lainme: apt-get 不是也支持加私源吗? 为什么要PPA?
<lainme> fennng_: 就是私源
<MeaCulpa1> lemonhall: 哦...偶没看过多少小说，也没时间看，世界名著这辈子够看了
<MeaCulpa1> ap-get 不同源中如果遇到版本一样的包，会装哪个？还是要用户决定？
<Yangtse> 今天天气好晴朗
<wsdjeg> 超级赞的输入法 ，
<maya> 什么什么~
<wsdjeg> 没人理我
<maya> 求  求
<wsdjeg> 早上无聊蛋疼
<Yangtse> ibus
<maya> 额！
<Yangtse> fine
<wsdjeg> 是的 感觉还真的不错，
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 还行，诺贝尔文学奖
<Yangtse> 找个妹儿
<Yangtse> 就不蛋疼了
<wsdjeg> 没有钱找
<maya> 。。。。。。
<maya> 话说     发自内心的说  ibus让我对我的打字速度失去了信心
<Yangtse> 找免费的，那个叫什么女朋友的
<Yangtse> 不用花钱
<maya> 包括字的正确率。。。
<Yangtse> 用真情打动她
<wsdjeg> 不是吧，ibus只是一个平台
<Yangtse> ibus-sunpinyin用过的都说好
<wsdjeg> 你可以选择很多输入法 sunpinyin就不错
<maya> 大家都用ibus？
<lainme> fcitx
<maya> 嘻嘻
<wsdjeg> ibus只是相当于一个输入法管理器
<maya> 一样~
<wsdjeg> fcitx用过 4.0界面蛮好 只是有时候还是很喜欢原汁原味
<maya> linux再好  输入法还需逊色。。。
<wsdjeg> ubuntu选择ibus作为其默认输入法肯定有他的原因的
<maya> 那选择服FF作默认浏览器的原因是什么。。。
<wsdjeg> windows用都的linux都有 linux有的windows只能干瞪眼
<wsdjeg> 你觉得还有什么比火狐更好
<maya> chrome    opera  比比皆是。。。。。。
<maya> 当然  个人感觉
<maya> 最近还把XP上上的FF删了     理由：没有opera可爱 没有chrome简约   留它干吗。。
<lainme> firefox细节好
<maya> 话说  上次谁 好像是cfy    发了个link   用FF打开是乱码  用opera打开直接正常   原因是 。。。   ？
<lainme> chrome/chormium打印悲剧，opera书签悲剧
<maya> 这个我用不到撒~~
<maya> 哈 说到底还要根据个人习惯    钟爱chrome~
<cfy> maya: opera nb
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> opera 控？
<cfy> maya: nnnnd, 人人网貌似opera有问题....数据清空了.
<Yangtse> linux里面用ff，windows用chrom
<maya> cfy好久不见~
<cfy> maya: 呵呵.恩.
<maya> XP下跑chrome+opera  ubutnu里跑chromium+FF
<maya> ~~
<maya> 为啥ipod在就一定得itunes。。。。。
<maya> 苹果平啥这么“清高”
<lemonhall> .................
<lemonhall> 早上是MM的世界。。退避。。。。。。
<maya> 额。。。
<maya> 我走  我走。。
<Yangtse> 苹果不清高，苹果就是贵。让你用着也不自由。
<maya> 苹果值那么多钱的价值所在？
<wsdjeg> 有人在么
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Yangtse> 让一些用户感觉尊贵
<wsdjeg> empathy现在还可以上qq么
<Yangtse> 有面子
<maya> 额 原来如此。。。。
<Yangtse> 它打出了品牌
<Yangtse> 一些人，尤其是女性
<Yangtse> 只买牌子
<Yangtse> 现在是女性的世界
<maya> 我还捡堆牛粪   放进精美的盘子里 说这是牛排
<Yangtse> 男性只是付账的
<maya> 那买了岂不是上当了。。。
<Yangtse> 你给你自己买东西，可能会考虑性价比，给女性卖就要考虑品牌
<maya> *****我对不起你。。。。。
<Yangtse> 上当的人会说很值得
<Yangtse> 就应该是这样。
<maya> no   no  no。。。。
<maya> 我错了。。。
<maya> 我应该事先问好的，。
<Yangtse> 说上当的是买不起的
<maya> 因为不是我开钱  而且是前男友  所有愧疚。。。
<Yangtse> android不错
<lainme> maya: MM？
<Yangtse> 我现在想买台电脑，触摸屏的，配置编译咯内核在半天以内的
<maya> 额哦正常性取向 +  前男友
<lainme> 说得这么含蓄
<maya> nick也可以看出来吧。。
<Yangtse> maya 你男的女的？
<maya> 女的
<Yangtse> 男的建议你做个切除手术
<Yangtse> 女的就算了
<Yangtse> 前男友管它做什么
<maya> 他要送我一ipod。。。
<maya> 前提是      网恋。。。
<Yangtse> 破镜重圆
<maya> 并且要和我合好。。
<Yangtse> 告诉它，不要，只要ipad2
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 我说都不要
<maya> 可他还是会在今天把ipod寄过来。。  哦  我明天生日  那是明天的礼物。。
<Yangtse> 它是做什么的，在大中城市有房有车，有工作，可以考虑。
<Yangtse> 其他免谈
<maya> 晕。。。
<Yangtse> 就2000块钱想找个媳妇？
<maya> 为啥一定要凡事用钱衡量
<Yangtse> 我是过来人
<Yangtse> 很实在的
<maya> well。。。。。
<Yangtse> 你看我，什么都没有，找个媳妇，跟我受苦
<Yangtse> 还不如让她找个有钱的嫁了
<maya> 他送一ipod   群里一不相识的人声称要送我一macbook  哈哈    我不信
<maya> 要事她愿意跟你受苦呢
<Yangtse> 网恋，人心隔肚皮。何况几千里
<Yangtse> 也不算太受苦了。经过的的奋斗，房子问题解决了
<Yangtse> 至少有住的地方了
<maya> .......
<maya> 哪个城市
<Yangtse> 你们为什么网恋，不在一起呢？
<wujie> 早安
<Yangtse> 它是做什么的？
<Yangtse> 有工作吗？
<Yangtse> 学生？
<maya> 25
<wujie> 要人不
<wujie> 22
<Yangtse> 宅男？
<Yangtse> 无业游民
<maya> 写程序的吧
<Yangtse> 流氓？
<Yangtse> 我看你也像是
<Yangtse> 都来这里了。
<maya> 我一高二学生。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 挂载点的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328339&p=2297656#p2297656 将一个文件mount后怎么调整大小呢？他直接就生成了一个2m文件系统。原本的文件30多m通过压缩居然变成200多k了 但是我后面更改后的文件却只能压缩到18m没法还原回去。但是看虚拟磁盘的属性有20m大小，把18m的文件放进去后卸载。看文件大 ...
<lainme> 这么早就网恋
<maya> 哈哈
<Yangtse> 它有恋童癖？
<Yangtse> 高二的就整？
<wujie> 对了K哥，怎么改变压缩属性
<Yangtse> 说实话
<Yangtse> 我恋爱的时候才高二
<maya> 说的是大实话
<Yangtse> 找了个初二的
<wujie> 我有处女情结
<Yangtse> 这样看来你也不小了
<Yangtse> wujie 你找小学的吧
<wujie> 大学也有吧
<Yangtse> maya 他还上学？还是毕业了？
<Yangtse> maya 你怎么会上irc的？
<Yangtse> 它教你的？
<Yangtse> wujie 有师太
<lainme> 太早恋爱不好。分手很经常的事
<maya> 工作三年了他
<maya> 上irfc纯属偶然  高人指点。。。
<maya> irc。。。
<wujie> 问一下，怎么高压缩，我看到有人把3G大的文件竟然压缩到300M左右
<Yangtse> 老牛吃嫩草啊。它上irc吗
<maya> 补上
<Yangtse> 一个程序员不上irc，基本是个搞mfc的。没前途，你在这里找一个吧。
<Yangtse> xijiao 毕业两年了，在百度工作
<maya> 他只是不来这里  不代表他不知道这里 或者****
<Yangtse> 人不错，除了小气
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的东西过去了
<maya> 额  劳您费心   真不用。。。
<maya> 大叔好撒~
<Yangtse> 我比你那个他小
<Yangtse> 叫我叔也行
<maya> 不是你。。。
<Yangtse> 其实我很受用的
<maya> 是blusghost
<maya> 大叔那网站设想得怎么样了
<Yangtse> 当叔叔的感觉真好
<maya> ......................
<maya> 大爷。。。。
<Yangtse> 它在哪个城市
<lemonhall> maya: ..................
<Yangtse> 深圳？
<Yangtse> 北京？
<lemonhall> maya: 你不是有男朋友么。。。。。
<maya> 苏州
<lemonhall> maya: 换了？
<Yangtse> 上海？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恭喜恭喜。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<maya> lemonhall   那个分手了
<lemonhall> maya: .....................................................................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我今天是点点党
<maya> 怎么了
<lemonhall> maya: 无所谓。。你还小。。。起码还可以谈5次呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 今天休息。。看林正英专场
<maya> 哦。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我搞错时间了。。以为今天是5.1
<maya> 额。。。。
<Yangtse> 你太小看90后了，一天都可以五次了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你干嘛啊。
<maya> 你怎么不说同时5个。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 悔得肠子都青了。。约错时间了
<ofan> wujie: 不是所有文件都能有那么高的压缩率
<uhuhuh> 11.04应用程序菜单在哪里调？
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 你想怎么调
<uhuhuh> 我用wine 装了个人人桌面，但是发现所有的汉字都是方块，输入账户名什么的也都是乱码，我就把人人卸了，但是菜单里还有人人桌面的三个按钮
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 越错什么 时间了
<lemonhall> maya: 挺好，羡慕啊。。。你那个前男友。。。听上去感情就没什么。。。网恋挺好的。。反正离结婚生子还有10多年呢。。你。。。不过还是学习为重啊。。。。。。。
<blueghost> maya:) 为什么要分呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我约巧克力约到2号了
<maya> 谨记教诲。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好啊。
<blueghost> maya:) 你是女的？？？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你加油继续调试
<maya> 他25周岁了   家里着急他结婚
<lemonhall> maya: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> 这里有俩女的了
<uhuhuh> 就是点左上角那个图标，然后选择more apps里面的胴体
<maya> 大叔   你不会现在才知道。。。。。
<uhuhuh> 东西……打错了
<lemonhall> maya: 那就来一场黄昏恋吧
<blueghost> maya:) 哦 ，而你不急
<lemonhall> maya: ????什么？？？知道什么？
<Yangtse> 不影响的，你可以先结婚，后领证的
<blueghost> maya:)
<blueghost> Yangtse:) ....
<lemonhall> maya: 估计2个月就分手了。。。你的现任。。。。25岁和17岁谈毛啊。。。
<Yangtse> 中国这样不是很普遍吗
<uhuhuh> 呃……美人理我
<uhuhuh> 没人理我
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 你的话题不够八卦
<Yangtse> 我还没领证呢
<Yangtse> 不也结婚了吗
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 另外i啊其实没办法。。。
<lemonhall> Yangtse: ..........
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 你结婚了啊。。。
<blueghost> uhuhuh:) 什么问题啊
<Yangtse> 中国现在承认事实婚姻
 * lemonhall 这里都是已婚人士。。。压力好大
<blueghost> uhuhuh:) 什么问题啊
<ofan> Yangtse: 有娃了?
<wujie> 问一下，ubuntu安装后，可以直接删除win分区么
<uhuhuh> 我用wine装了个人人桌面，现在卸了，但是应用程序里面还存在着3个人人的图标
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我翻译
<Yangtse> 没有结婚胜似结婚
<lemonhall> ofan: 同居半年以上算事实婚姻，分手就不说啥了。。一旦结婚然后离婚，在认定夫妻共同财产的时候。。会比较悲剧
<lainme> uhuhuh: 手动删
<blueghost> wujie:) 你还要 win 吗
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 各种羡慕妒忌狠。。你加油
<uhuhuh> lainme: 怎么删啊问题是
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: .wine
<wujie> 不要
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<uhuhuh> lainme: 我不知道在哪删
<blueghost> wujie:) 你可以 安装的时候就删啊
<Yangtse> wujie 安的过程都可以删除。谈技术请到隔壁
<lemonhall> ofan: 婚姻法的有关事宜，你可以向我咨询哦。。免费的
<blueghost> Yangtse:) 去哪隔壁
<ofan> lemonhall: ok
<lemonhall> 哈哈
<Yangtse> #ppmm
<ofan> lemonhall: 求介绍个妹子
<blueghost> ofan:) 你想离了？ 你问他
<uhuhuh> wine里面已经删了，现在就是点左上角那个ubuntu图标，然后出现more apps，installed那一栏里面，怎么删除图标？
<lainme> uhuhuh: 首选项里，看有“主菜单”没
<Yangtse> maya
<ofan> blueghost: 恩 想离了
<maya> 在
<Yangtse> 不错
<blueghost> 。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 你是不是直接RM那样删的？
<maya> 。。。。。。。..。。。。
<uhuhuh> lemonhall: 没，我用的是卸载
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 回答我个问题
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 那这是设计上的BUG。。。。
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 给HAPPY说
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 无论解决与否，顺便给WINE小组写信
<Yangtse> maya ofan 是个好孩子，而且不急着结婚，可以处着
<Yangtse> 妈呀
<maya> 哈哈
<lemonhall> maya: 恩，同推荐 ofan
<blueghost> lemonhall:) GET, POST 都 过了。 post 的画 不用改 QOauth。 GET 得改。
<ofan> lemonhall: 推荐啥?
<lemonhall> maya: edison也可以。。。不过更宅一些
<blueghost> lemonhall:) GET, POST 都 过了。 对 google post 的画 不用改 QOauth。 GET 得改。
<lemonhall> ofan: 给你推荐女友呢。。。 maya 是个好妹子
<maya> 抓狂。。
<Yangtse> ofan 你是该有个人管管了
<ofan> lemonhall: .....她太小了
<uhuhuh> wine一直这样，我都已经见怪不怪了。以前是会在gnome主菜单残留，我还会删除。现在换了unity了，就不知道在哪里删除了
<maya> 我和ofan早就认识了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 最后你是没用QOAUTH？？？？
<ofan> maya: ....
<lemonhall> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> maya: 那我行不？？？
<ofan> maya: 你不是n的老婆么
<maya> 告诉我要用freenode的还是他。。。。
<lemonhall> maya: 哈哈哈哈
<maya> 分手了撒
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: WINE的1.3？？？还是1.2？？？
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 我看11.04已经升级到1.3了
<ofan> maya: 擦 才几天
<uhuhuh> 1.3
<Yangtse> maya 是不是谁给你买个ipod你就和谁好？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用啊。
<maya> 我抓狂。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: n的老婆？谁啊？
<maya> 因为存在一基本矛盾
<ofan> lemonhall: 大叔靠边..
<uhuhuh> lainme: 有什么办法吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 奥。。。。听错了
<ofan> lemonhall: maya还未成年
<maya> 分了以后他才买的
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 1.3我这边好好的啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 我要成年的...
<lemonhall> ofan: 我第一个女朋友也未成年啊
<maya> 他已经寄过来了  可我们不会合好   那只是生日礼物
<uhuhuh> lemonhall: 你用的unity？
<Yangtse> ofan   maya已经成熟了
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 是啊。。。没你说的这种现象。。。难道是人人特例？
<ofan> lemonhall: .......... 我上幼儿园还泡过萝莉呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是是否 将他完善， 对 google 也能支持 get。 但这样就得改变 QOauth 源码
<tenzu> ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是 能用就行
<ofan> Yangtse: ....... 已婚人士就不要掺和了
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 别撮合了。。这种一开始没感觉的，说不定最后最有感觉。。。。。。
<Yangtse> maya  ipod 不行，ipad呢？
<ofan> 尼玛...
<maya> 这和这个无关的
<uhuhuh> lemonhall: 你装个人人桌面，然后就会发现more apps->installed里面多出来三个人人的图标，把人人卸载了，那三个还在
<blueghost> lemonhall:) POST 的话， QOauth 能满足要求
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你只要不影响其他的OATUTH过程。。。我觉得改了好。。。。。方便后来人
<maya> 我们分手    那个基本矛盾一直存在的  ipad有什么用
<Yangtse> 结了婚还能离呢
<blueghost> uhuhuh:) 那个是 人人 的遗照
<lemonhall> blueghost: 加一个给GOOGLE专用的历程把
<ofan> Yangtse: 生了孩子能再放回去么..
<Yangtse> 何况还每领证的我
<lemonhall> maya: 基本矛盾？？？？
<lemonhall> maya: 什么叫做基本矛盾？
<maya> 他家里急着结婚
<maya> 而我在五年之内不可能结婚
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 你同居了。。就差证了。。。
<uhuhuh> blueghost: 那怎么把遗照搞掉？其实问题也不在于人人着一个，如果我想从里面删除掉其他程序的图标，该怎么办
<maya> 这是永远改变不了的事实
<Yangtse> google说基本矛盾一般是性取向问题
<maya> 额。。。。
<maya> 好吧
<lemonhall> maya: 啊？你说的是你前男友啊。。25岁。。乱乱乱
<lemonhall> maya: 那你现任呢？
<maya> 我同性恋
<maya> 你满意了没
<fanzeyi> = =
<wujie> ubuntu11.04不给力阿
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但改的话， 虽然代码 改的非常少， 但 结构给改了。 原来有个类只是为了隐藏数据和处理细节 的。 他的头文件并不公布的。
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 用DEBAIN的那个菜单管理器也不行？
 * tenzu 前来围观
<fanzeyi> maya 握手..
<ofan> lemonhall: 你顺利把人逼成同性恋了...
<ofan> 擦... 握手...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你不会用个适配器模式啊
<wujie> ubuntu11.04通知区域图标会自动锁死
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是我逼的啊。。靠
<uhuhuh> lemonhall: 你是说system setting里面main menu的那个选项？
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 我看看。。你说的是啥
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但我改了以后，将他改为 backend 接口。 就得 要公开这个类了
<draketang> 汗，这在演什么狗血直播
<RavenChan> cfy, ping
<Yangtse> 应该是我把
<fanzeyi> 乃们刚刚说什么了我没看到。。 刚进来就看到这一句。【。
<maya> OMG
<ofan> fanzeyi: 你也是les?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 设呢适配器模式啊。 我不懂 术语的
<maya> 冤死。。。。。
<fanzeyi> ofan: 我是男生..
<uhuhuh> lemonhall: 你说的那个菜单管理器在哪？
<ofan> fanzeyi: 靠
<lemonhall> uhuhuh: 奥。。看来就是这个了。。。估计你也试过了。。。那你继续悲剧
<wujie> 我被B了
<RavenChan> cfy, .....
<blueghost> maya:) 怎么了，旧的不去，新的不来
<lemonhall> maya: 高中生真好。。。28岁的大叔是没可能了。。。哈哈哈哈，妹子加油。。。。好好学习。。。就行。。随缘吧，这类事情
<maya> 恩    我没事的
<draketang> blueghost: 明显她甩了那个男人啦，还用安慰
<lemonhall> draketang: +1
<ofan> draketang: 怎么看出来的
<maya> 他说分手  我的确很难过   可是同桌比我还难过  我就不难过了
<maya> ：）
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你没可能啥？人道？
<ofan> maya: 三角恋?
<fanzeyi> maya:  ...你也是高中生啊
<blueghost> draketang:) 我是让他更坚决地甩
<maya> 什么什么什么
<maya> 晕！
<maya> 同桌是心疼我
<Yangtse> maya 中国不用结婚都可以的。可以举行一个婚礼。不领证就行了
<maya> 女的  女的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 泡个高中生啊。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么说一半不说一半
<maya> 不。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 设呢适配器模式啊。 我不懂 术语的
<ofan> Yangtse: 异性恋+les.....
<lemonhall> blueghost: 简单的说。。
<maya> 感情还没到那程度。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 这是慧慧的理想噻，你抢不了
<ofan> maya: 异性恋+les.....
<fanzeyi> maya: 同学到底是啥= =
<fanzeyi> maya 同学到底是啥= =
<maya> ？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 就是遇到GOOGLE就调用你的代码，遇到其他的，原样走
<uhuhuh> 11.04看着还凑合，就是有些小问题还需要解决一下
 * tenzu 真特么想去读高中啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 慧慧是谁？
<Yangtse> maya 你现在应该是可以生孩子的。他家人想让他结婚无非是要孩子
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你去死
<ofan> lemonhall: 赞同
<lemonhall> tenzu: 博士都读完了。。结婚很多年了。。还来感慨人生
<maya> yangtse  你当我同性恋吧。。。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 论坛里的一位板猪
<ofan> lemonhall: 其实是他爹想抱孙子
<tenzu> lemonhall: 咋？Phd也是人，咋就不能有愿望了？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我现在是想结婚呢。。。但是苦于没对象啊。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是这样做的啊。 但这样就得 改变他原有的 类结构了。
<fanzeyi> 好吧... maya同学刚刚说 他是homosexual是气话啊
<Yangtse> maya 你刚才说你同桌女的，还跟伤心，我就知道了
<ofan> lemonhall: 你还没有?
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不是。。PHD的愿望应该对应的有志向一些。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 比如，啊，好像去普林斯顿啊。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 都被你甩了...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 实现上没改， 语义上改了。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 啊。。好像去牛津剑桥啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 扯淡
<tenzu> lemonhall: 有毛好去的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 反正是恭喜你。。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, cfy
<lemonhall> blueghost: 解决就好了。。。我这类不思进去的。。现在就喜欢看着别人写代码
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你是我见到的相当平易近人的博士啊
<uhuhuh> 另外11.04说自己不用gnome了，可是实际上主体程序什么的还是gnome，就是自己加了一点什么东西
<Yangtse> maya 说的b大叔是不是blueghost啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我见过的PHD大多都有代购
<maya> 是阿
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一个类，原本只是为了 隐藏 处理。 为了做到你那个 什么 适配的。 我将他改成默认的 backend， 一般的用这个。特别的在这个之上做修改
<cylinc> 下载下来的ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso 是live 的吗？为什么我dd 到 USB ，但无法启动
<lemonhall> maya: 人家有娃。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: PhD也是人啊，而且你见过N多phd了，你不知道而已
<maya> 这都什么跟什么
<lemonhall> tenzu: PHD有非人类啊。。。。。摔
<Yangtse> maya 它就是那个25岁的？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。差不多
<maya> 我只是跟大叔打招呼   我啥时候说我对大叔有意思的，，，，，，
<uhuhuh> 对了ubuntu是不是自己开发了一套字体啊？
<fanzeyi> uhuhuh: y
<Yangtse> maya 你那个交什么id，你说说，一会我就知道他的信息了
<tenzu> uhuhuh: 是的
<lemonhall> maya: 找个青岛本地的享受一下被爱。。然后。。该干吗干吗去把
<uhuhuh> tenzu: 看着还可以
<Yangtse> 包括它谈过几次
<maya> 我威海。。。。
<tenzu> uhuhuh: 不喜欢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 源码 结构 不变。 但有个 问题， 因为这个类原本是为了隐藏处理细节，所以不提供 头文件。 但我 这样的 必需 提交这个 文件呢
<uhuhuh> tenzu: 就是应用程序图标的问题让人闹心
<lemonhall> blueghost: .........
<fanzeyi> maya: ....居然是威海..
<maya> 找个青岛本地的享受一下被爱。    不苟同。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 源码 结构 不变。 但有个 问题， 因为这个类原本是为了隐藏处理细节，所以不提供 头文件。 但我 这样的 必需 提供这个 文件呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 需要隐藏什么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你在顾及什么东西？要隐藏
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不提供这个头文件 ，别人怎么做自己的 backend
<Yangtse> 你要相信我的能力，曾经这里有一个叫jhuangjiahua的，被我曝光够就消失了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是我， 是 QOauth 原来的做法。
<ofan> Yangtse: 曝光啥
<lemonhall> blueghost: 奥。。。你怎么总是陷入这种困境。。。。
<Yangtse> ifan 你想知道的所有信息
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 你是人肉王？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) Qt 的 一个 普遍做法。
<lemonhall> blueghost: QT怎么这么恶心
<lemonhall> blueghost: 为什么要隐？？？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 想不通。。。
<Yangtse> 这里的人不用人肉
<ofan> Yangtse: 内裤什么颜色... 能知道么
<Yangtse> 都在网上挂着呢
<maya> 哈哈
<lemonhall> maya: 加油加油。。。。。高中生还有好多次感情可以折腾呢。
<maya> 额。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么困境， 反而 是因为他有这个东西， 我才不用 大改 代码。直接将这个作为 backend
<maya> 顺其自然。
<lemonhall> ofan: 上下两句和起来就是
<Yangtse> jhuangjiahua的当初我是搜出来了
<uhuhuh> 谁能告诉我，怎么才能把应用程序里面没用的图标都去掉啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 内裤是什么颜色，能知道么？ 不用搜，内裤都在网上挂着呢
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<RavenChan> 高中女生么，好神奇....
<maya> 纯属偶然。。
<Yangtse> maya 这样的，起这么早，肯定没有穿胸罩
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你帮我想这个问题
<maya> 昨晚4:30睡觉。
<maya> 早晨8点自然醒  好神奇。。。
<ofan> Yangtse: 戴bra睡 不行么
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我现在有一个数据库。。。IP地址的范围列表。。中国的。。。我现在想知道进来的IP是否属于中国区域。。怎么做？
<Yangtse> 90后都不带
<lemonhall> ...........................
<Yangtse> 带了睡觉部舒服
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 你比我还给力
<ofan> Yangtse: 很了解啊....
<lemonhall> ofan:  人家有妹子同居。。。。我只有妹子滚床单。。悲催啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 还问这问题,ip地址..
<Yangtse> 还没长出来，带上胸罩只是为了挺奶，晚上都睡觉了，还带着给谁看
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩。。想要一个最快的方法。。。。，想来想去只能挨个扫描一遍。。。好恶心。。要不就是查表法。。。空间换时间
<maya> fuckin perfect    ——pink
<maya> 这歌实在好听。。。
<maya> MV效果更佳。。。
 * lemonhall 现在的高中生啊。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ...还要什么方法
<maya> pink声音很独特~
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧。。看来没其他方法了
 * RavenChan 现在的年轻人啊...
<ofan> RavenChan: 你不也是年轻人
<Yangtse> 我以为是perfect pink teacher呢。我看过，很精彩
<lemonhall> ofan: 我忽然想起来我的初恋，也都25岁了。。哎。。。
<RavenChan> ofan, 呜啊，被发现了....
<ofan> 现在年轻人都小清新,小资了
<ofan> RavenChan: - -
<lemonhall> RavenChan: 小清新。。你好
<RavenChan> lemonhall, 啥？
<ofan> lemonhall: 记忆力不错啊..
<lemonhall> ofan: 你快出国把
<lemonhall> ofan: 看你成天在这里晃悠。。真是。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: .....是谁在这晃悠...
<RavenChan> 五羊...
<lemonhall> ofan: 我是无业游民
<lemonhall> ofan: 你是青春年少啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 不年少了
<wsdjeg> hello 小朋友
<Yangtse> maya 90后，过几天我搜IT门，搜你照片啊，你可要给力啊。
<maya> 老娘刚才打电话 找我拉呱。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 找到了一个更好的数据库
<maya> 现在给奶奶打电话
<wsdjeg> 聊天室里面都是男的？
<lemonhall> ofan: 压缩得更加紧密。。而且提供了良好的API。。。。
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: maya 是高中女生。。。。
<wsdjeg> 是么
<wsdjeg> maya: 你好 美女？
<ofan> lemonhall: 用c写,比你那数据库的压缩都高,速度也快
 * imadper 我只关心 maya是哪里人,你们懂的
<lemonhall> ofan: ofan ..............
<RavenChan> maya, orz
<ofan> lemonhall: 你给我数据
<lemonhall> ofan: 真是，商业服务就是好
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 【求助】这个驱动已经激活但没有在使用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328348&p=2297752#p2297752 nvidia显卡驱动安装完，重启后还是这样显示，什么意思？ unity也启用了啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 skysky97 — 2011-04-30 10:04
<maya> 在给爷爷打电话撒
<lemonhall> ofan: 敢收250美元一年
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么服务
<maya> 我以为是killer。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: http://www.maxmind.com/app/geolitecity
<maya> 吃饭先
<wujie> 各位，怎么论文答辩
<lemonhall> ofan: 其实没必要。。因为IPV4的就那么多。。做好索引。。效率和你的应该不会差太多。。。
<wsdjeg> 着朋友一起玩ubuntu，大家可以交流交流，
<lemonhall> maya: 去把。。。去把
<ofan> lemonhall: ok
<lemonhall> wujie:  博士？
<maya> 正在吃
<maya> 哈哈
<lemonhall> ofan: OK什么？
<wujie> 我学的是船舶工程本科
<lemonhall> maya: 你。。。。。是来卖萌的
<lemonhall> wujie: 本科有什么好说的。。。。。
<lemonhall> wujie: 答辩不过。。是属于神奇的事情。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 那你用数据库就是
<lemonhall> wujie: 当然你有心于学术。。。有心于更上一层楼。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 刚遇到一些问题， 说说你的看法
<wujie> 可是就是要叫答辩怎么办阿
<tenzu> wujie: 哪个大学？
<lemonhall> ofan: 不要嘛。。。。你不是说有HASH算法嘛。。。我想比比看
<ofan> lemonhall: .....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是能做就行，还是要 完善他
<lemonhall> wujie: 本科答辩真没什么
<lemonhall> blueghost: IP地址的那个问题？
<wujie> 交大的
<ofan> lemonhall: 那需要数据
<lemonhall> wujie: 上交？
<wujie> 我怕
<wsdjeg> 有苏州这边么？
<tenzu> wujie: 本科答辩就是过场，随便搞
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qoauth 啊。 要完善他，就得让他公布这个头文件。 但本身用 post 方法也可以完成
<wujie> 一年都在家玩linux。没去顾主业，是不是照着论文读阿
<lemonhall> ofan: http://ip-to-country.webhosting.info/downloads/ip-to-country.csv.zip
<lemonhall> wujie: ...............
<lemonhall> wujie: 只有博士论文答辩才需要紧张。。。紧张个毛
<lemonhall> ofan: 只判断是否是中国的。。。给出你所认为的最最快的算法。。我跟数据库比较一下
<ofan> lemonhall: ok
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我怎么一点都不紧张？
<maya> 一碗打卤面  完事
<ofan> lemonhall: 吃饭去,中午或下午交货
<lemonhall> ofan: 你稍微写多点注释。。。好的。。。然后别用太多C++技巧哈。。毕竟那不是我的第一语言
<lemonhall> tenzu: 那是你准备充分。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ok
<lemonhall> maya: 你是来卖萌的。。。无误
<wujie> 我好纠结
<hceasy> tenzu: kde下怎么搞全局菜单？？？
<hceasy> tenzu: 程序都好难看 ....
<tenzu> hceasy: 没怎么用过kde
<tenzu> hceasy: 换gtk主题不行么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 准备做什么
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不准备做啥
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一个小模块，判断来的IP是不是中国的。。说起来很简单。。就是想找一个最高效的方法
<lemonhall> blueghost: 下去去秦岭玩
<imadper> lemonhall: 正则表达式?
<lrteam> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我 发个信 给上游，让他考虑怎么做
<lrteam> ……
<lrteam> 我想问下我的UBUNTU升级行11.04后VMWARE不能运行了，一运行就让更新，之后还更新不了……
<void1> lemonhall, ip转换成数字，然后搜索一下
<NoIE> lrteam: 多等一等就好了，好像需要重新编译一些文件，速度比较漫。
<lrteam> 不是，直接报错……
<lrteam> Unable to build kernel module提示这个……
<imadper> lrteam: 这个是要卸载重新安装的
<lrteam> 哦哦，这样，那好我先去试试，谢谢啦
<wujie> libreOffice中文乱码阿
<lemonhall> imadper: 正则的效率。。。
<lemonhall> void1: 是啊。。我的数据本身就是已经转换好的。。。
<lemonhall> void1: ofan 说他可以写出更高效率的。。。我想了半天没想到更高的了
<void1> 数字搜索效率还不高吗...
<void1> 这本身就是一个查表的活啊
<lemonhall> void1: 恩。。ofan是学电信的。。。他可能能从IP本身的性质上做做文章把
<lemonhall> void1: 看上去就是数据库就已经足够好了
<void1> lemonhall, 原来如此，那么同关注答案 :D
<lemonhall> void1: 关注一下。。我就是等他答案然后和我的数据库方案比较
<yunfan> lemonhall: 对ip的四个段 每个都做一个掩码判断 得出四个结果 组合在一起判断是否来自中国
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想为开源 项目 贡献吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想为开源 项目 贡献吗
<lemonhall> yunfan: 我看多数人都鼓励将IP先转换成LONG
<lemonhall> yunfan: 然后比较大小就好了。。。
<yunfan> lemonhall: 当然是
<yunfan> lemonhall: 你以为是比较字符？
<yunfan> 搞掩码当然前提就是转换成数字了
<lemonhall> yunfan: 额。。。。不说什么。。。我昨天和OFAN讨论的时候发觉我对IP认识的都不是很深刻
<void1> > 每个都做一个掩码判断
<void1> 具体是怎么做？
<lemonhall> yunfan: 继续说。。。什么方案我都听听
<yunfan> 中国ip段的规则是什么？
<lemonhall> yunfan: http://ip-to-country.webhosting.info/downloads/ip-to-country.csv.zip
<yunfan> 这么大 俄
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想为开源 项目 贡献吗
<yunfan> 好 我来分析下这些数据
<wsdjeg> ubuntu用哪一个ide比较好
<lemonhall> yunfan: 额。。。。这是全部的。。。。好不好。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这不需要做贡献
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<yunfan> lemonhall: 用grep就可以弄出所有CHINA的了阿
<lemonhall> yunfan: ...........你说的这些都不是重点啊。。。。
<yunfan> lemonhall: 我先看下数据起
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<cfy> lemonhall: hi,我觉得是cpufreq导致我突然关机
<lemonhall> yunfan: 你所说的是不是这个意思：IP Number = A x (256*256*256) + B x (256*256) + C x 256 + D
<lam2012> 人还挺多啊。
<lemonhall> cfy: ！！！
<lemonhall> cfy: 有道理。。
<yunfan> 这个貌似用二叉树来搜索比较不错
<cfy> lemonhall: 没有log记录的.虽然我是一直开着log.
<lemonhall> yunfan: 那么数据库的索引是不是就是二叉树的？
<lemonhall> yunfan: 我不太懂数据库底层。。但是貌似数据库本身就是什么什么树的？
<yunfan> 不对 不对 简单的二叉树效率低
<lemonhall> cfy: CPU都当了。。有个毛LOG。。这是经典的计算机死机悖论啊。。。。兄
<yunfan> 反正这个问题可以推广到 有一个数字N 他的范围在 M{} 里， ,M里存在着许多小的范围 m1{}, m2{}, m3{}... 要判断 N是否在 m1{}, m2{}, m3{}... 里
<lemonhall> yunfan: http://ip-to-country.webhosting.info/node/view/54
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯.所以我是这么觉得的.
<lemonhall> yunfan: 恩哼，是这个意思。。SQL一句话就弄完了。。但是不知道效率是不是最高的
<cfy> lemonhall: 而且每次宕机,貌似cpu都在负荷工作
<yunfan> 数据库哪里有自己优化的结构快呢 何况链接数据库还要走socket呢 这些都是瓶颈 当然你用sqlite 内存数据库倒是可以
<lemonhall> yunfan: 恩哼。。。SQLITE
<yunfan> 正好最近学c 研究研究实现
<lemonhall> yunfan: 哎，看来自己实现还是最快的咯。。。我用LINQ写好了。。。。
<void1> 掩码判断的话没了？
<lemonhall> yunfan: 我没学过算法。。。不懂你说的那写。。还是LINQ就好
<lemonhall> void1: IP Number = A x (256*256*256) + B x (256*256) + C x 256 + D
<alpha080> 庆祝下 opensuse_cn频道最近三天保持在2人在线的高人气状态~
<yunfan> 没得判断了
<lemonhall> void1: 是不是就是这个？
<void1> 当然不是...
<void1> 那就是ip的数字表示
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<lemonhall> void1: 好吧。我是真不懂了。。。只明白怎么做。。不明所以。。真是悲催
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想不想
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个痛快话
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........你想被封啊
<yunfan> 有个比较挫的方法 只是针对这个问题的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个痛快话
<cfy> lemonhall: 我重启试试,看看有没有删除cpufreq
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个痛快话，想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……
<mori[ramar]> 话说这里使用 FreeBSD 的有人真上 -CURRENT 吗？
<void1> cfy: 你要停cpufreq，rmmod一下就可以了呀
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个痛快话，想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个痛快话，想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个痛快话，想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……想不想……
<lemonhall> yunfan: ???
<lemonhall> void1: rmmod??是什么？
<yunfan> 先用py写原型
<lemonhall> void1: 移除模块？
<blueghost> mayli:) 好。你和 maya 是什么关系
<void1> 哈？删除内核模块
<lemonhall> ...................
<alpha080> 还要40分钟才能安装好升级宝宝...
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我很羡慕你啊
<lemonhall> alpha080: 有女儿
<cfy> void1: 我不要了.刚才rmod -f了.
<wsdjeg> 好无聊啊
<ImN> maya 呢
<wsdjeg> fuck了
<ImN> n这个昵称竟然进不来
<alpha080> lemonhall: 为虾米？偶昨晚1点才睡，都是因为小魔女
<cfy> void1: 这样cpu频率一定最高了吧.除了cpufreq,如何看cpu freq呢?
<lemonhall> alpha080: 想有个女儿啊。。。各种羡慕妒忌狠。。。先着老婆去
<blueghost> 艾
<void1> cfy: 各个ide下的cpu频率监视类的软件都能看啊
<void1> cfy: s/ide/desktop/
<lemonhall> void1: 同问。。。11.04下怎么看？
<cfy> void1: 比如?
<cfy> void1: 删除了cpufreq,这个文件夹空了... /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/,
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> 谁能 帮帮我，为开源做些贡献
<ofan> /proc/cpuinfo
<alpha080> lemonhall: 有了你就会后悔鸟...早知道生个儿子，可惜买不起房子
<cfy> ofan: thx
<cfy> blueghost: ?
<lemonhall> alpha080: 围城围城。。。。
<Guest67502> maya 呢
<void1> cfy: 删除了内核模块当然不行
<alpha080> blueghost: 在做虾米？偶只能当小白鼠
<void1> cfy: 看的话，我用的是xfce，面板里就可以追加cpu频率监视器
<cfy> ofan: clisp的内存占用比sbcl少很多了
<cfy> 算了不用cpufreq了.
<alpha080> lemonhall: 恋女情节？可以考虑领养一个。。。老婆很好找，到处都是MM啊
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<lemonhall> alpha080: 恩。。。我也觉得我有恋女情节。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: sbcl不是common lisp?
<ofan> cfy: clisp是gnu实现?
<cfy> ofan: 是,两个都是.都是实现嘛
<cfy> ofan: 不是吧,gnu是gcl吧
<void1> cfy: 要是一定怀疑是cpufreq的问题的话，换内核版本试试
<ImN> ofan: maya呢
<blueghost> alpha080:) 帮我翻译一下东西。 我只需要这个
<ofan> cfy: 奥...
<ofan> ImN: 不知道 退了吧
<ImN> - -！
<cfy> void1: 算了.让cpu满速运行好了.
<void1> cfy: 已经夏天了，最好还是开着啊
<mori[ramar]> alpha080: 这还带早知道生个儿子的？
<cfy> void1: 搞内核麻烦.不想管这些事情.现在
<lemonhall> alpha080: 万一我想生个女儿。。结果生个儿子。。我岂不很悲剧
<cfy> void1: 还好的.我这台本来就还好.再说我键盘外接.热也无所谓了.
<cfy> lemonhall: ...
<void1> cfy: 直接用包管理器呀
<cfy> lemonhall: 领养一个好了.
<alpha080> lemonhall: apt-get install wife You didn't  have the permission
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 帮你什么？发布器？
<cfy> void1: debian....
<lemonhall> alpha080: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> cfy: 35 岁的单身男人才能领养啊。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 我只要漂亮的LOLI。。。。
<alpha080> blueghost: 偶英文很差，发个链接，还有deadline
<alpha080> 偶当年跟LP说偶要个女儿，结果就生了一个。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我也想要啊。。啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<lemonhall> alpha080: 以后给我发你女儿的照片啊
<blueghost> 谁能 帮帮我，为开源做些贡献
<shiky> 我要开始升级到ubuntu11了真主保佑我。。。
<ImN> 为你祈福
<alpha080> lemonhall: 不给，全是裸照啊
<cfy> void1: fuck,刚才又来一次...
<shiky> 升级成功发种子。。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: ...............................................
<blueghost> alpha080:) 不用了， 我自己翻译了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 看来是很小啊
<lemonhall> alpha080: 原来还是BABY啊
<shiky> ImN:谢谢
<alpha080> blueghost: 这么快...只有两句话么！
<alpha080> lemonhall: 恩，偶不是大叔。。。偶是正太= =！
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 不是 QOauth 的修改。 发 消息 给上游，给他我的想法。 我去 google 翻译了
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 不是， 是 QOauth 的修改。 发 消息 给上游，给他我的想法。 我去 google 翻译了
<alpha080> google 翻译= =
<blueghost> alpha080:) 一大篇呢
<alpha080> blueghost: 不行吧，还是稍微修饰下吧
<lemonhall> alpha080: 擦。。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 正在翻译呢
<lemonhall> alpha080: 再正太也30了把
<alpha080> lemonhall: 偶有着一颗正太的心...
<blueghost> QOauth 的处理和 google 的要求不兼容。  这个真么翻译
<blueghost> "QOauth 的处理和 google 的要求不兼容。"  这个真么翻译
<blueghost> "QOauth 的处理和 google 的要求不兼容。"  这个怎么翻译
<blueghost> "QOauth 的处理和 google 的要求不兼容。"  这个怎么翻译
<alpha080> qoauth?这是虾米？类似于twiiter oauth
<void1> 现在踢人机器人怎么不在了...
<blueghost> alpha080:) oauth 的 qt 库
<ofan> blueghost: 翻译成英文?
<blueghost> ofan:) 翻译成法文
<blueghost> ofan:) 当然是英文啊
<ofan> blueghost: 那有点难度
<alpha080> blueghost: 不懂这个，偶不是计算机专业的
<lemonhall> ofan: 俄文！！！
<ofan> blueghost: 其实我想问 翻译成中文?
<maya> 我终于进来了。。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) ......
<void1> 我发现今天lag的好厉害
<ImN> maya: :)
<maya> O:-)
<blueghost> ofan:) 帮我翻译一下
<blueghost> "QOauth 的处理和 google 的要求不兼容。"  这个怎么翻译
<ofan> blueghost: QAuth is not compatible with google?
<alpha080> 不对啊
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦， 我想突出 google 的要求 和 qoauth 的处理
<lyles> 紧急求助，新装的ubuntu10.10 窗口都是自动置顶了？
<lyles> 咋个回事？
<cheng> .emerald文件怎么安装阿
<ofan> blueghost: 然后解释哪里不兼容就是了
<metbsd> q way of handling is not compatible with google requirement
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦，就是 拆开变短句？
<lemonhall> metbsd: request比较好
<shiky> ubuntu
<alpha080> 多用短句貌似是不错的方法
<ofan> request是请求..
<lyles> 现在根本没法用了，两个窗口，后面都窗口激活，前面都窗口无法自动隐藏到后面去了，囧，和置顶的效果一样，
<cheng> 下了个主题里面三个.emerald文件怎么安装阿
<ImN> cheng: emerald装好的话双击就能装
<shiky> ubuntu 下载的更新文件在哪里放着。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 谢了，才用你这个
<ImN> 或者打开emerald theme manager
<ku2ki> empathy 还能不能挂Q
<ImN> 有个import
<ofan> blueghost: the authorizing process of qoauth is not compatible with google's standard
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢了。但不大符合。不是验证的处理，还没到那呢
<blueghost> ofan:) 总之，谢了。
<metbsd> standard 应该是 does not meet,不是not compatible
<cfy> lemonhall: 有人说是温度...
<ofan> blueghost: 我说的整个授权过程
<blueghost> ofan:) 但我的不是。 只是小问题。 谢谢谢谢了
<blueghost> ofan:) 有问题再问你
<alpha080> 这种东西要相关专业的才好翻译，偶们都不懂术语，这些术语不好查找
<blueghost> alpha080:) 谢谢谢谢谢谢谢了
<metbsd> 又不是上法院
<ofan> metbsd: 有这说法么?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你恨你
<metbsd> 那么严谨
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恨我干毛
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 需要你的帮忙时，却不理不顾。 看别人多热心。
<alpha080> lemonhall: 因为你是loli控。。。
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 大叔真可爱。。。
<blueghost> maya
<blueghost> maya:)
<alpha080> maya是loli? lol
<ofan> alpha080: 未成年
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我就不知道你要干吗。。。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 恩哼~~
<alpha080> 这么小。。。偶叫偶闺女上来打擂
<lemonhall> alpha080: 女儿是老爹上辈子的情人。。。说明我没谈够俩乃啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想和你入洞房
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你女儿到底多大？
 * leyle 两个窗口，当激活后面都窗口时，前面都窗口不隐藏，效果如下， http://imagebin.org/150934
<alpha080> 2周
<leyle> 帮忙看一下如何解决啊
<alpha080> 岁
<ofan> alpha080: 哇.....
<Yangtse> 入洞就行了
<ofan> alpha080: 阿姨还是大叔??
<Yangtse> 不用房
<alpha080> 偶是怪蜀黍....
<ofan> leyle: 用的compiz?
<alpha080> ofan: 是阿姨又咋地？
<ofan> alpha080: 没啥
<leyle> ofan: 不清楚，我刚安装好的ubuntu
<ofan> leyle: 注销下
<alpha080> ofan: 恩哼，这厮有恋母情结？
<fujianwzh> http://news.qq.com/a/20110430/000065.htm   吵的不可开交
<leyle> ofan: 都注销了几次了，连重启都重启过
<ofan> alpha080: 木有
<fujianwzh> 唐骏高校演讲遭“踢馆”：你的成功可复印(图)
<alpha080> ofan: 您还是太年轻了，被看穿了~
<cheng> ImN: 我装好了emerald了，也把主题导入了，可是不知道怎么使用阿，上面也没有使用按钮，双击也没有反应呢？
<Yangtse> ubuntu就是compiz
<Yangtse> 不用合计
<alpha080> update texlive..
<ImN> cheng: emerald theme manager下面列表选
<ofan> alpha080: 我不喜欢年纪大的
<yunfan> lemonhall: jyf@ubuntu-lucid:~/git/yunfan/jyf$ python is_ip_in.py '123.124.185.165'
<yunfan> Does IP<123.124.185.165> From China? True
<ImN> cheng: 点就应用了
<blueghost> ofan:) “整个url” 怎么翻译。
<alpha080> blueghost: 上下文啊？
<ImN> cheng: 如果没反应，检查compiz设定windows decorator是不是设成emerald了
<ofan> blueghost: the complete url
<lemonhall> yunfan: .........
<blueghost> google 用 url的一部分作为 request url参数，QOauth却用了整个url
<alpha080> blueghost: google "the complete url",看看有没有人这么写
<blueghost> whole url 行吗
<ofan> 南大女生小杜
<cheng> ImN: 我的compiz没看到这个项目阿
<blueghost> full url
<ImN> 窗口装饰
<ImN> cheng: 命令
<ImN> cheng: emerald的话应该是emerald --replace
<ofan> 唐叔叔真杯具
<ofan> 被萝莉侮辱了...
<blueghost> Although the specificity can be made specifically for google special treatment 这个什么意思
<cheng> ImN: 在后面添加还是改成？
<alpha080> 可见他不是loli控...
<ImN> 改成
<alpha080> 升级完毕，重启~
<ImN> cheng: 你现在视什么
<blueghost> 怎么那么多 specificity specifically
<cheng> ImN: /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<blueghost> "虽然可以专门针对 google 的特殊性做出特殊处理， 但我觉得更好是能提供一个机制 能够针对特殊的处理进行扩展。" 这个怎么翻译
<ofan> blueghost: 就是可以对google的特殊情况做特殊处理
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦，那就好。
<ImN> cheng: 我貌似没这个- -！
<ofan> blueghost: 这机器翻译的? 感觉像绕口令...
<blueghost> ofan:) 是啊
<blueghost> ofan:) 没办法，英语不行
<fujianwzh> Ubuntu 11.04会有中国版么？ 什么时候出来？
<Yangtse> 中国版则不会有QQ
<cheng> ImN: 那你的命令行填的是什么阿
<Yangtse> 旺旺
<maya> Imn
<ofan> 仙贝
<ImN> cheng: emerald --replace
<ImN> maya: 恩
<maya> 刚才yagtse还鄙视你  一写程序的 竟然不来这里
<pocoyo> fujianwzh: 支持MM 踢馆
<maya> yangtse。。。。
<ImN> maya: - -！
<fujianwzh> Yangtse, 有无QQ是无所谓的
<ImN> maya: 只能叫码农，不敢叫写程序的
<fujianwzh> pocoyo,  踢的好。 但是评论发不上去..
<ImN> maya: Yangtse？Yang？
<Yangtse> imn何许人也，专泡90后高中生
<maya> 不是
<ImN> maya: 那怎么会知道我的
<maya> yangtse不是yang
<maya> 额。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 最后一句了  “希望我的想法对你的有帮助”
<maya> 你来之前他在纠结我们的过去
<Colin-shzsc> 163 源是不是负载太重了，虽说传输速度不错，但响应速度甚至比 PPA 还慢
<yunfan> jyf@ubuntu-lucid:~/git/yunfan/jyf$ python is_ip_in.py '8.8.8.8'
<yunfan> Does IP<8.8.8.8> From China? False      lemonhall
<blueghost> ofan:) hope my idea can help for you. 这样行吗
<ImN> maya: 我们可以有未来啊
<yunfan> lemonhall: 这个用 bin_search就可以了 数据是固定的 比数据库用的 b-tree应该快许多
<blueghost> ofan:) hope my idea can help you. 这样行吗
<maya> 不可以。。。。
<ofan> blueghost: help you
<ImN> maya: :'(
<blueghost> ofan:) thx you
<blueghost> thx u
<maya> ：（
<Yangtse> 吃饭
<blueghost> maya:) 谁纠结你的过去
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 没事没事
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢谢谢谢谢谢谢
<yunfan> lemonhall: http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/yunfan/mix/ip_search_china.tar
<cfy> happyaron: lemonhall: void1: 估计找到原因了.貌似是cpu过热了....我现在只好以最低频率运行了...
<blueghost> ofan:) 另一个走了？ 不等我 的感谢了？
 * lifeng 好像有人在求交往
<ofan> blueghost: 不客气
<blueghost> ofan:) 惨，翻译完了，才发觉找不到上游的 email
<void1> cfy: ondemand的话，没事情自动会最低频率的
<ku2ki> 求助： ubuntu怎么快速启动某个程序。
<void1> cfy: 其实看了你在#debian的话了，x200还很热的话，估计需要清风扇了
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢谢你及你的qoauth 怎么翻译
<blueghost> ofan:) thank you and your QOauth.
<blueghost> 这样行吗
<gfrog> 啊，疼讯又把QQ2008禁掉了啊，那pidgin怎么登录qq啊
<ku2ki> tx就是蛋疼
<ImN> libqq
<alpha080> webqq
<ofan> blueghost: thank you for qoauth ? 真别扭
<blueghost> ofan:)
<ofan> blueghost: thank you for providing/making qoauth
<blueghost> ofan:) pull requests 什么意思
<gfrog> alpha080, webqq丢消息严重啊，非常不靠谱
<gfrog> ImN, libqq是什么？ 新的pidgin插件么？
<blueghost> ofan:) 我发到 pull requests 那可以吗
<ofan> blueghost: 发到issue里吧
<ImN> 支持了qq2010的协议
<maya> 没有禁掉08版吧
<blueghost> ofan:) 第一次向开源做贡献，还不知道习惯是怎么样的
<ofan> blueghost: 或者bug tracking之类的
<maya> 禁掉了09版
<blueghost> ofan:) 找不到 issue。 而且 也不是错误，只是改进
<ofan> blueghost: 什么地址?
<gfrog> ImN, 哦，找到他的项目主页了，哈
<ImN> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> blueghost, 要给哪个项目贡献代码啊？
<blueghost> https://github.com/ayoy/qoauth/pulls
<fujianwzh> 请教一下：什么地方可以下载到 Ogg 音乐，这个效果好啊
<blueghost> gfrog:) QOauth
<devilken> 呃。。请问各位大大 IRC里有比较菜鸟点的频道么:-[
<blueghost> ofan:) 我想可以在那发。 请求，就是请求他改改
<gfrog> devilken, 你要多菜的？ 川、鲁、苏、粤要哪种？
<blueghost> gfrog:) 向 qoauth 发布我的 idea
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04晚上到中午，被迫强制关机四次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328373&p=2298023#p2298023 如题 死机来得毫无征兆 任何按键（包括快捷键）和鼠标操作全部失效 按下电源按钮无效，（除了长按，强制关机） 出现这种境况的桌面包括gnome2.*,gnome3，和ubuntu11.04自己的那个 于是回到windows 7，静待fedora15 ...
<gfrog> blueghost, 那把代码clone到本地，然后发个patch出去就好吧
<blueghost> gfrog:) 那好像不大好。我不是他的项目成员。
<devilken> 貌似就只有这一个频道诶 是不是呢？。。我。。算个川菜吧 哈哈
<cfy> void1: 嗯.onedemand的话.我如果运行程序100%就会导致突然关机.不过我不太会清理啊.
<crose> devilken: 频道很多啊……
<gfrog> blueghost, 不是项目组成员也没太大关系吧，你fork一个repo出来，难道希望他们会过来pull你的repo回去咩
<ofan> blueghost: 不是pull request... 这个是你fork他们的项目后,可以请求他们pull你的修改,然后融合进他们的项目里
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<void1> cfy: thinkpad有很完善的手册的，可以在主页上下到
<blueghost> gfrog:) 第一次贡献，还不大清楚习惯
<ofan> blueghost: 你已经修改好了?
<void1> cfy: 按照手册，比较容易就可以拆机了
<cfy> void1: 好的.谢谢
<blueghost> gfrog:) 再者，代码很少，需要说明一些东西
<ofan> blueghost: 如果你已经改好了而且你是在github上clone的他的项目,就可以发pull request了
<blueghost> gfrog:) 再者，修改的代码很少，需要说明一些东西。就是请求 他改变一下结构，将 头文件公布出来。实际的代码修改，就几个 virtual
<devilken> 恩。。这里的交流都比较深奥 我得先去论坛潜水学习下 闪。。。
<gfrog> blueghost, 感觉你的需求应该一个patch就可以解决，在commit log里说明清楚，发到他们的maillist，然后就跟他们讨论吧，balabala，
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<gfrog> blueghost, 说不定patch就直接被apply了
<gfrog> blueghost, 改变结构这种问题，你最好直接在upstream上改，改完了再让别人merge，人家会很痛苦的，
<blueghost> gfrog:) 问题不是 源码的修改。 他有个 头文件 是 为了 数据隐藏 而存在，只在编译时起作用。开发包不包含这个 头文件的
<gfrog> blueghost, 你是要要求他们把这个包打进开发包么？
<blueghost> gfrog:) 我就是希望尽量不动他的源码，因为修改的源码就几个 virtual 关键字，只是说明一下，最好能将这个头文件 公布出来
<gfrog> blueghost, 好吧，无论你要做什么，我都建议你先去跟他们交流一下，
<blueghost> gfrog:) 把这个头文件放进开发包，并且加几个 virtual 。
<blueghost> gfrog:) 就是这个意思，就是用什么方式，email? irrsi?
<blueghost> gfrog:) 就是这个意思，就是用什么方式，email? issue?
<gfrog> blueghost, 项目维护者是老外嘛？ 一般来说，老外都是比较喜欢听取别人的意见建议的，不像国人，憋着不说闹别扭
<gfrog> blueghost, 无所谓啊
<blueghost> gfrog:) 哦，那我用email 了。谢谢谢谢了
<gfrog> blueghost, 目的是对话，通过什么方式只是手段罢了
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢了
<blueghost> 吃饭去
<blueghost> gfrog:) 我是第一次，不知道那种方式比较好。
<gfrog> blueghost, don't be shame！ just talk to them。
<blueghost> gfrog:) 我怕 象一个 视频那样。日本和英国的首先见面，英国人 鞠躬，日本人伸手去握，都想 按 对方的礼仪，
<blueghost> gfrog:) 吃饭去了，谢谢了
<blueghost> gfrog:) 我怕 象一个 视频那样。日本和英国的首相见面，英国人 鞠躬，日本人伸手去握，都想 按 对方的礼仪，
<blueghost> gfrog:) 吃饭去了，谢谢了
<gfrog> blueghost, 恩，不要担心太多，多多交流，有可能一封邮件问题就解决了
<maya> 逛街去
<maya> 大叔再见    ofan再见
<ofan> maya: 88
<ImN> maya: 白白
<maya> 恩。。。
<maya> 白白。。。
<lemonhall> loli走了
 * lemonhall 吃饭去。。下去去秦岭玩
<blueghost> gfrog:) 谢谢你的支持
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢谢你
<blueghost> 谢谢
<gfrog> blueghost, u r welcome.
<blueghost> gfrog:) 我去发 email 了
<devilken> 噢 对了 想请教大家一个问题~我把ubuntu装移动硬盘下的 每次关机完毕 移动硬盘就会滴的一声 这样对移动硬盘有伤害么
<ofan> devilken: ubuntu关机比较猛,那声音是复位,硬盘自我保护的 一般没事
<fujianwzh> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0149/v/swf/qplayer.swf?VideoIDS=XMjQ1Mzc5NTMy&embedid=MTIwLjM5LjQ3LjE5MgI2MTM0NDg4MwJiYnMubWVpenUuY29tAi90aHJlYWQtMjYwMDA5NC0xLTEuaHRtbA==&showAd=0
<wsdjeg>  吹牛
<blueghost> ofan:) 貌似全世界只有除了 中国说 日本核辐射 不用担心。
<wsdjeg> 有人在么
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 本来就不用担心，我们应该担心烧煤的辐射。
<wsdjeg> 有人在么
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 我们烧煤的辐射量比人家的大多了。
<wsdjeg> 2？
<mori[ramar]> wsdjeg: 在。
<wsdjeg> 怎么我这边手不到消息
<wsdjeg> 悲剧了
<wsdjeg> 现在又好了
<blueghost> ofan:) 法国有说 4 倍 诺贝尔切贝利 的核灾难
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 好。
<blueghost> 切尔诺贝利
<void1> blueghost: 错了，还有一个国家，那就是日本...
<wsdjeg> 我ubuntu默认的音乐播放器乱码，怎么解决？
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 问题是我高度怀疑烧煤的辐射是车诺贝的多少倍。
<blueghost> void1:) 说的就是日本啊
<void1> blueghost: 你说的中国说日本核辐射不用担心
<void1> 实际上是，日本更加说日本核辐射不用担心...
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 我的问题不是这个， 我的问题 是貌似只有中国淡定。
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 是呀，你看看中国各大城市的本底辐射，当然淡定。
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 也就是说，如果世界环境大变化，能活下来的就是中国人。
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 你说煤辐射多么厉害，在中国淡定 不也是 正常的吗。
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 我是说只有中国不把人当人。
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 恩……
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 这你就不懂了，这是老庄的思想
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 天地不仁,以万物为刍狗
<wsdjeg> 不要傻逼逼的在这纠结这个问题好吧
<blueghost> 多大都说小。 不能阻止 中国的 核电发展。 别人都怕了， 中国就更有机会 超越了
<ofan> blueghost: 那里的消息
<blueghost> ofan:) 凤凰台的新闻
<Maiie> 各们，ubuntu11.04鼠标一到边缘就自动切换工作区了，怎么把它关掉，谢谢！
<ofan> blueghost: 不太可能吧  切尔诺贝利那个是爆炸了
<blueghost> 如果中国有难，反倒是xxx渲染自己的机会，再来个大灾兴邦
<Maiie> 各位，ubuntu11.04鼠标一到边缘就自动切换工作区了，怎么把它关掉，谢谢！
<mori[ramar]> Maiie: 真有人用 ubuntu 11.04 呀……
<blueghost> ofan:) 我也不知道， 凤凰台说的，一个法国科学家 的观点。 她说日本一个核电站算一个切尔诺贝利， 一个算 7 级， 四个就是 4 x 7
<mori[ramar]> Maiie: 不用点我名字。要多我说话大 mo 然后按 Tab 建就可以了。
<Maiie> 好吧
<mori[ramar]> Maiie: 那样是私聊，只有我们能看见，人家帮不了你。
<Maiie>  Moonwalker 3q
<Maiie> 不过让人知道我死了两次岂不是太没面子了
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:) 我用 11.04， 但是是e17
<mori[ramar]> Maiie:  好吧，你下次打 mor 再补全把……
<raylei> 请问,有人知道怎么在缓存中提取在ＦＩＲＥＦＯＸ上观看过的视频
<mori[ramar]> blueghost: 真BT
<Maiie> 好
<Maiie> mori[ramar], 我试试
<raylei> 请问,有人知道怎么在缓存中提取在ＦＩＲＥＦＯＸ上观看过的视频
<Maiie> omg
<evi379> raylei: 用cacheview
<raylei> evi379: 这东东是基于[瘟到死]的吧
<Maiie> 各位，ubuntu11.04鼠标一到边缘就自动切换工作区了，怎么把它关掉，谢谢！
<evi379> raylei: 是AddOn啦～
<devilken> raylei: 不能用firefox的插件给弄下来么 嘿嘿
<raylei> evi379: 插件有下载的,但我不知道有可以提取的
<blueghost> mori[ramar]:)
<evi379> raylei: cacheview最好配合downthemall,在线看视频时状态栏会显示视频都真实地址，记下文件名，看完视频后到cacheview里搜以下就找到了，百试百爽
<raylei> evi379: 显示的那个地址可下载不?如果这样那那个downloadhelp就可以废掉了
<raylei> This extenion is GUI Front-end of "about:cache".
<raylei> Allows searching and sorting memory and disk cache files.//介绍貌似不错,哈
<evi379> raylei: 可以，但是是重新下载的，忽略缓存
<evi379> raylei: 所以你要是已经在线看过一遍视频的话就直接按照downtheall给的文件名去cacheview考出来就好了
<raylei> 你说的重新下载是指那个downloadhelper?不是你介绍的那个吧
<evi379> raylei: 跟downloadhelper没关系，我不用那个
<evi379> raylei: 是DownThemAll的一个附带功能，你可以自己设置下，把别的功能都去掉
<raylei> 不错不错,捣鼓下先
<evi379> raylei: 恩，试试就知道了
<cece> 1111
<Maiie> 各位，ubuntu11.04鼠标一到边缘就自动切换工作区了，怎么把它关掉，谢谢！
<Maiie> anyone help me?
<raylei> Maiie: i am sorry to hear that !it may be the problem of your usb mouse
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线经常自动断网，再连也连不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328382&p=2298118#p2298118 我装的是ubuntu10.04 无线经常自动断网，再连也连不上，只能重启才能上网，然后几分钟后又断网~~ （我用的无线路由还连着windows的，有影响吗？） 统计信息: 发表于 由 terenceabc — 2011-04-30 13:01
<devilken> 请教一个关于屏幕刷新率的问题 我装过ubuntu10.10 现在装了10.04 都存在屏幕偶尔会出现横向短条纹的情况 从首选项-显示器里看刷新率是60 按照不少教程 都是修改 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 但我发现根本就没有这个文件 希望大家能解答 我比较菜 :-[
<devilken> 条纹很细 都是闪一下那种
<cuckoohello> ls
<devilken> 偶尔也会微微跳动一下~
<Stifler> 终于把聊天记录看完了……累
<Stifler> 为什么我要卸载mono的时候APT要把GNOMEXXX的都要卸载掉阿？纠结..
<wsdjeg> 这个聊天是里面高手在潜水
<Stifler> 有人回答我的问题没？
<devilken> 高手应该不是在潜水 只是也有自己的事做  耐心等待答复吧 我也是菜鸟 嘿嘿~
<Stifler> 刚才有MM的时候都有空，这帮SL
<devilken> - -# 午休时间嘛 人家可能也休息去了
<mori[ramar]> Stifler: SL？
<rothsdad> 遇到一个奇怪的问题，自从我安装wmii后，就无法用kdm登录kde了
<rothsdad> 启动kdm后，输入密码回车，然后就闪一下屏，就又到kdm登录界面了
<rothsdad> 一开始我以为是配置的问题，但我的.profile .xinitrc都是正常的
<rothsdad> 而且我也没有动过kdm的配置
<rothsdad> 奇怪！？
 * rothsdad help
<rothsdad> 我直接从startx，是可以登录kde的
<rothsdad> 但就是kdm不行
<happyaron> ...
<rothsdad> happyaron: 帮帮我吧，我都快崩溃了
<raylei> cacheview怎么提取视频啊,我只提到一个html文件出来
<fennng_> rothsdad: 好的,你不用等了,请崩溃.
<rothsdad> fennng_: ！@#！￥#@￥
<test31> kdm reinstall 直接点
<rothsdad> test31: 试过了，没有用
<rothsdad> 也证明了应该是配置的问题，但不知是哪里的问题
<fennng_> rothsdad: 人品问题, 面壁三十天,再试试.
<rothsdad> fennng_: while (time <= 30 days){ 面壁中 }
 * rothsdad 30天过去了
<fennng_> rothsdad: 这种问题,没碰过的人怎么会懂,这房间才几人,你应该问伟大的GOOGLE, 世上总有人碰过你的问题. 如果是我,就去GOOGLE,这里问,没用.
<test31> 木有time++，一直面壁。。。
<fennng_> test31: ...哈哈...厉害...
<rothsdad> fennng_: google过了，没有类似的问题
<fennng_> rothsdad: 那我为你默哀, 这种问题,别人没碰过, 怎么会懂.
<fennng_> test31: 其实他time 初始值是 31, 他跟本没面壁过, 难怪解决了.
<fennng_> 难怪解决不了.
<test31>  fennng_: 。。。
<rothsdad> 其实这个问题很清楚了，kde正常，startx能进kde，说明.xinitrc正常，kdm不能登录任何wm，说明kdm出问题了，重装kdm后仍没有解决，说明是kdm相关配置的问题，但我没有动过/etc下的kdm配置，剩下的可能应该就是X了
<ofan> rothsdad: 重装下kdm
<ofan> rothsdad: 或者用个别的dm
<rothsdad> ofan: sudo pacman -S kdebase 我是这样重装的，还是不行
<test31> 。。。
<fennng_> rothsdad: 我搜到两个人碰到你这样的问题.
<ofan> rothsdad: 重装kdm
<rothsdad> fennng_: 谢啦，贴一下链接吧
<ofan> rothsdad: 对比下wmii安装的文件列表 和kdm的列表就知道有没有修改同一个文件了
<rothsdad> ofan: 怎样重装呢？ 我是arch，我用pacman -S kdebase行不？
<rothsdad> ofan: 恩，我看看
<fennng_> rothsdad: KDM 设置是不是CUSTOM 而不是KDE?
<rothsdad> fennng_: kdm我是default
<rothsdad> 我用kdm不能登录任何桌面
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 11.04 安装完成，启动后只有背景画面，没有状态栏或其他东西。求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328397&p=2298235#p2298235 11.04 安装完成，启动后只有背景画面，没有状态栏或其他东西。 看到一贴提到“关闭OpenGL，启动只显示壁纸了“，根据该贴内的回复“重新启用啊。ccsm从终端运行就是。“ 我 ...
 * rothsdad 信心--
<fennng_> rothsdad: KDM 的桌面要选KDE.
<rothsdad> fennng_: 我试过kdm的所有选项了，都不行，说明是kdm出问题
<rothsdad> 之前就整过wmii，之后kdm就不工作了
<ofan> rothsdad: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=700291
<ofan> rothsdad: 去检查下/usr/share/xsessions/下的文件
<fennng_> rothsdad: 运行KDM 有让你选择桌面管理器吗 ?
<ofan> rothsdad: /etc/X11/session/ 还有
<rothsdad> ofan: 好的
<Stifler> rothsdad: 我知道
<rothsdad> fennng_: 让我选择了，我每个选项都试了一遍
<rothsdad> Stifler: 请说
<ofan> rothsdad: 看看kde对应的配置文件设置对不对
<Stifler> rothsdad: 在窗口管理器里选KDM
<Stifler> rothsdad: 我在GDM遇到过
<rothsdad> Stifler: 是在kde下的系统设置里吗？
<fennng_> rothsdad: 有KDE 的选项吗 ? 不会KDM 找不到你的KDE了吧?
<Stifler> rothsdad: 在KDM登录界面
<rothsdad> fennng_: 没有啊，平时我就是用default选线进入kde的
<Stifler> rothsdad: 有一项“默认”改为“KDE”
<rothsdad> Stifler: 恩，我试试看
 * rothsdad 暂离
<webOS> 1104 怎么样？
<fennng_> webOS: 没用过
<webOS> 我正更新一半了。
<Stifler> webOS: 装好了分享下感受
<webOS> 好
<dupontjoy> 人气很旺嘛，QQ怎么用？
 * edison0354 我起床啦～
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<cfy> edison0354: fuck.opera出错.ipod touch上那个应用软件上renren倒是没问题...
<edison0354> cfy: 我说了嘛～
<edison0354> cfy: 谁让你用opera……
<edison0354> cfy: 清缓存试试？
<cfy> edison0354: 厄.我电脑也有问题了....买个十字起子清理风扇
<cfy> edison0354: 算了.不上了....
<Stifler> ..
<Stifler> 我想买个电脑，500预算
<edison0354> cfy: 我直接拆下来风扇到水龙头底下冲的……
<cfy> edison0354: 笔记本么?
<edison0354> cfy: 然后把散热鳍片里的土也都吹出去
<edison0354> cfy: 你不是本本？
<edison0354> Stifler: ==！
<cfy> edison0354: 我是本本.不过不太敢拆啊...
<Stifler> edison0354: 给个建议
<edison0354> Stifler: 你是少打了个0吗？
<tusooa> 有个问题：开了xcompmgr后，一运行habak屏幕会闪烁
<Stifler> edison0354: 没
<edison0354> Stifler: ……
<Stifler> edison0354: 我以前没钱，买了一个150的P3主机，现在有钱了，想买个好的
<edison0354> Stifler: 强！
<edison0354> Stifler: 500块……
<Stifler> edison0354: 我在新疆阿，穷
<Stifler> edison0354: 还见过90块的东芝笔记本
<Colin-shzsc> 我的电磁炉显卡表示鸭梨很大
<Stifler> Colin-shzsc: ..
<edison0354> Stifler: 90块……
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 真能做饭用？
<Colin-shzsc> Stifler: 只要开着机器就必须把底板拆下来上散热底座
<Stifler> edison0354: 可以件鸡蛋
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: ……
<Stifler> Colin-shzsc: 哈哈
<Colin-shzsc> Stifler: 要不然大热天啥都不做都七八十度，开个 Google Earth 可以近一百度
<cfy> edison0354: 你怎么拆的?有没有看手册?
<edison0354> cfy: ……手册是神马东西……能吃吗……
<devilken> 再度来求解 看了一篇关于ubuntu10.04改变刷新率的 http://hi.baidu.com/hello188988/blog/item/435547edfd488f32b80e2dc5.html 试过后依旧无效~~我的显示器老有横向的条纹在闪动诶 看着真烦
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<Stifler> 好饿...
<devilken> 而且还偶尔跳动一下
<cfy> maskray又打给我电话了....
<devilken> 求解 T.T
<Stifler> http://news.sina.com.cn/s/2011-04-30/044022385140.shtml
<Stifler> 丈夫不堪妻子频繁打电话服药自杀
<cfy> edison0354: 如何洗呢?
<cfy> edison0354: http://thinkbbs.zol.com.cn/35/32108_348561.html
<edison0354> cfy: 水龙头底下冲的……
<Stifler> 第一部：打开水龙头
<cfy> edison0354: 你看图片.拆开来?那不是有电线?
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我没时间拆整机
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<edison0354> cfy: 有啊，别冲到呗
<cfy> edison0354: 你在开玩笑么?!
<edison0354> cfy: 我只拆了风扇，有机会拆显示器那边
<cfy> edison0354: 内置风扇如何水冲!!!
<edison0354> cfy: 拆下来呗
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.懂了...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 唉.你在温州多好....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 快来温州把...
<edison0354> cfy: 我要去西安……
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<cfy> ofan: 我刚才在irc里看到practical common lisp的作者了....
<cfy> ofan: 不过人家睡觉去了...
<edison0354> ofan: 你找到看epub的东西没？
<ofan> edison0354: 装了 还没看
<ofan> cfy: 大牛?
<cfy> ofan: 嗯.是啊.
 * edison0354 买回来的裤子档太浅了……囧……
<cfy> ofan: 我刚才在算阶乘.....clisp内存占用最小.不过也最慢...gcl占用很大.比sbcl还大.而且不稳定.sbcl速度和gcl一样.内存占用少很多
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<fennng_> edison0354:穿低一点，这是时尚
<fennng_> 命令行什么下载工具最好？ aria2, axel， other?
<ofan> cfy: 你装这么多
<ofan> fennng_: aria2c
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<fennng_> ofan: ok
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你出来了……
<edison0354> happyaron: 卖家还送了条腰带……39大洋……
<happyaron> edison0354: 链接？
<edison0354> happyaron: 问题是我不系腰带……
<happyaron> edison0354: 给我，哈哈
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是上次那个我退货的裤子
<happyaron> o
<Stifler> 吃饭去了，有谁同去？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 10.10安装11.04遇到error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328407&p=2298337#p2298337 error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export' grub rescue> 在家里和公司的笔记本都装有10.10，分别都重新安装11。04，都是格式化/，/BOOT，重新挂载的方法安装的，安装完毕后都出现如此问题，请问如何解决？ 统计 ...
<leyle> 有无解决办法？窗口默认被置顶了，？
<vic> 不是kde的不回答
<leyle> gnome
<caleb-> 是kde的不回答
<leyle> 象这样的http://imagebin.org/150953  irc在前面，我如果想看后面那个窗口的东西，点击空白处，前面的那个irc不会跑到我要看的程序后面去，感觉像置顶了，还是存在那里，只有点最小化才能隐藏，
<caleb-> Konversation 是 kde 的好伐
<leyle> 这个是杂个回事？
<leyle> 任何窗口，不限于koversation
<caleb-> leyle: 应该是被设置了 always on top
<MeaCulpa> gnome 党，KDE 党
<leyle> caleb-: ？我没有设置过，刚装的系统，
<caleb-> gnome 党用啥 Konversation 哦
<caleb-> leyle: gnome3? unity?
<MeaCulpa> 用屁精嘛
<leyle> 擦，我换一张图行不？
<leyle> 10.04 gnome2
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 瓦片党欢迎你
<leyle> 瓦片？
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 平铺
<caleb-> leyle: 开个新用户试试
<caleb-> leyle: 比对看看哪里设置错了
<leyle> caleb-: 装好系统，重启，打开任何窗口就这样了，那个时候还啥子都没设置
<caleb-> 无装饰党欢迎你
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 可以透明终端+ irssi
<caleb-> leyle: /home 也是全新的?
 * MeaCulpa 假透明背景看黄图党欢迎你
<leyle> caleb-: 格式化安装的，
<caleb-> leyle: 那去报 bug 吧
<leyle> caleb-: 问题是，这个问题我在10.10上也遇到了，我觉得不爽，果断换到10.04，还是存在
<caleb-> 去马赛克看黄图党欢迎你
<caleb-> ...
 * MeaCulpa 不止马赛克为何物党欢迎你
<caleb-> leyle: 人品问题?
<MeaCulpa> s/不止/不知
<caleb-> leyle: 上 11.04
<leyle> caleb-: ……
 * caleb- 吃下午茶去
<leyle> caleb-: 就是昨晚升级的11.04，用上感觉用上一砣屎样
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 一坨上面又堆了一坨？
<leyle> 没见过11.04那么那几的界面，
<leyle> 有无解决办法？
<Yangtse> class桌面
<Yangtse> 或者切换到好用的archlinux
<happyaron> archlinux很快就gnome3了
<happyaron> 一样折腾。
<Yangtse> arch早就gnome3了
<Yangtse> 而且很稳定
<Yangtse> 很好用
<happyaron> 如果不喜欢gnome3的呢
<Yangtse> 用着就不想回到原来的桌面了
<happyaron> :)
<Yangtse> 为什么不呢
<Yangtse> 很快就适应了
<edison0354> ofan: happyaron: 教主传我已经看完了……竟然只写到mac mini和tiger，连leopard和IP都没到……
<happyaron> 现在的能用，暂时没时间换系统。
<happyaron> edison0354: 说明书出的太早
<Yangtse> 我大约用了一分钟，找到了正确的切换程序和启动程序的方法。
<Yangtse> 一切完美了
<Yangtse> unity启动个程序都找不到
<Yangtse> 打开很多，没有分类
<ofan> edison0354: 出的时间早
<Yangtse> 累死人
<Yangtse> 而且，搜索不支持中文。
<Yangtse> 拼音都不支持
<Yangtse> 比如新立得，输入拼音xin，不出来，输入英文syna也不出来。必须自己翻页找。这样的设计根本就是狗屎
<edison0354> ofan: happyaron: IP啊！IPAD啊！两大神器啊也是！！！
<happyaron> Yangtse: 那个搜索关键词是翻译者定的
<happyaron> Yangtse: 发布以前翻译者也不知道定啥关键词好。
<Yangtse> 反正搜不出来就对了。
<webOS> 1104 升级成功。
<Yangtse> gnome采用了和unity一样的理念，但是，还保留了以前的分类菜单
<Yangtse> 虽然搜索也搜不出来中文，但是至少认识英文啊
<happyaron> Yangtse: 能用拼音么/
<happyaron> Yangtse: 比如xin
<Yangtse> 不能
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 3.2的时候会让它能
<gebjgd> win7starter就是渣
<webOS> 这个 ubuntu one 谁用过？
<Yangtse> 哎，计算机下一步不用这么复杂了
<Yangtse> 都云了
<happyaron> 我朝网络能行么。
<Yangtse> android都开始autocad了
<gebjgd> 从来没用过云的人路过
<Yangtse> 目前edge，很慢
<webOS> 我今天就云一下，可可
<metbsd> 人民币汇率又高了
<Yangtse> 基本处于技术预览版状态
<Yangtse> 天很黑
<Yangtse> 要下雨了
<happyaron> Yangtse: 不是说3g现在也不快么
<webOS> 问题是，这个云，免费2G 存在哪里？
<happyaron> webOS: Canonical在英国的服务器上
<webOS> 我最近还真在找这个呢
<webOS> 哦。
<webOS> 会不会被墙阿？
<Yangtse> 3g，2009年我用的气候是很快的。7.2mbps
<happyaron> Yangtse: 现在呢
<Yangtse> ubuntu one 在android上面是收费的。
<gebjgd> dropbox不是挺好么
<Yangtse> 现在我在一个3g信号覆盖不到的地方
<Yangtse> dropbox被墙了
<happyaron> gebjgd: game for windows
<gebjgd> Yangtse,墙外表示无压力
<Yangtse> 镇里面的人普遍说太黄了
<Yangtse> 得屏蔽
<Yangtse> 墙内表示不知道是神马玩意
<Yangtse> facebook弄个网站都弄不好，上不去，在外国还那么火，外国人真傻
<Yangtse> 现在镇领导怕我们和外国交流
<Yangtse> 知道外国的事情
<gebjgd> icq skype msn yahoo随便交流
<Yangtse> 跟谁交流啊，上面都没有好友
<gebjgd> irc几乎就没啥中文频道
<gebjgd> 好友是自己加的
<Yangtse> 据我所知
<Yangtse> freenode很多时候是连不上的
<gebjgd> 我2003年的时候就开始上irc了
<Yangtse> 我手远的server
<Yangtse> niven.freenode.net
<Yangtse> 很多时候墙的网站，动机不纯。
<Yangtse> 一个android dev网站你屏蔽个鸡毛屏蔽
<metbsd> 这些网站大部分有分裂中国的内容
<Yangtse> 开发android软件什么地方影响你的稳定了
<Yangtse> 很简单的道理，google没送礼
<Yangtse> 没找关系
<metbsd> 谷歌是不懂中国这套
<metbsd> 百度就不同
<metbsd> 互联网比较太方便了
<Yangtse> 同样的关键词baidu搜出来比google黄
<metbsd> 毕竟
<metbsd> 我觉得主要的还是政治方面的因素多
<Yangtse> google懂，但是它不
<metbsd> 它不，那它就要权衡了
<Yangtse> 还有就是baidu送钱了
<metbsd> 很现实的问题
<reiv> 是盈利方式的问题。
<Yangtse> 说google屏蔽了吧，影响生意了
<ofan> Yangtse: 有吗?
<reiv> 互联网的开放程度影响到google的盈利。或者说，google的商业模式依赖于开放的互联网。
<ofan> Yangtse: 貌似baidu搜什么都出来乱七八糟的东西
<metbsd> baidu的确不如股沟
<Yangtse> 中国这点事情，闭上眼睛就知道
<metbsd> 可惜这是中国
<metbsd> 很多事远比信息自由来的重要
<metbsd> 你看中国周围都是敌人
<metbsd> 还有个美国
<metbsd> 不容易的
<webOS> 状态栏没有了，暂时没有习惯，从一个程序切换到另一个还真不方便呢
<imadper> metbsd: 美国又有很多敌人，但是人家信息就自由
<Yangtse> http://www.google.com.hk/search?tbm=isch&hl=zh-CN&source=hp&q=90%E5%90%8E%E7%BE%8E%E5%A5%B3&btnG=%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<Yangtse> http://m.baidu.com/ssid=0/from=0/bd_page_type=1/uid=wiaui_1304141311_7658/pu=sz%401330_800/img?tn=bdwis&word=90%e5%90%8e%e7%be%8e%e5%a5%b3&pn=0&dw=w320&bs=176_208&pos=0&pinf=0_6_0_@bddir_@1_@176_208_@w320&sp=&mid=w320&class=meinvxiezhen
<metbsd> 美国很强大，全世界都有它的军队
<Yangtse> 对比，同一个关键词
<Yangtse> 搜出来的
<metbsd> 到了中国世界第一的时候，情况可能会改变吧
<Yangtse> 哪个黄？
<reiv> metbsd: 世界第一的时候，更可能的是维持现状。
<ofan> metbsd: 到了中国世界第一了,那满世界都是中国的敌人
<reiv> 这个是传统问题
<metbsd> 不一定，中国和美国都想做世界第一
<Yangtse> http://wap.baidu.com/pub/more.php?bd_page_type=1&ssid=0&from=0&uid=wiaui_1304141311_7658&pu=sz%401330_800
<Yangtse> 第一张是小云
<Yangtse> 在呻吟
<metbsd> 中国追求和谐，美国因为缺少文化根基，目光比较短浅
<Yangtse> 百度出来的
<Yangtse> 90后美女
<metbsd> 所以一直还是穷兵黩武
<Yangtse> 没有输入什么不好的词汇
<Yangtse> 怎么都不说话了
<Colin-shzsc> Google 的简体中文界面老早就强制 safesearch 为 strict 了，不管是以前的 .cn 还是现在的 .com.hk 和 .com
<Yangtse> 都在看百度图片吗？
 * reiv 人死光了最和谐了...
<metbsd> 那多可惜啊，像动物一样绝种了
<Colin-shzsc> 还有我发现 irc 我这里几乎每个整点掉一次线？！
<webOS> 哦。状态栏跑到最左边去了。应该可以习惯。
<metbsd> 我也有这个问题，irc
<Yangtse> 在动物里面，人的生育能力还是不错的。一个母人 生七八个，很轻松
<Yangtse> 就是一窝生的少
<Yangtse> 一般都是一个
<Yangtse> 所以人绝种不太容易
<Colin-shzsc> Yangtse: 女人的生殖系统其实没有完全适应胎儿那么大的头，不过有医学技术做弥补也就好很多了
<webOS> 有情就有人。里面和谐，外面也和谐。
<fillayu>  我想买手机，有什么推荐的
<Yangtse> 买多少钱的
<Yangtse> 说个价钱
<fennng_> Stifler: Colin-shzsc 如果适应那么大的头，就不适应小头了。
<webOS> Yangtse: 200 Y
<metbsd> 不过谷歌上不去还真挺不习惯的
<Yangtse> 哥在六面前卖手机的
<Yangtse> 200？
<imadper> Yangtse: 你卖手机？我正琢磨给我爸弄一个呢
<Yangtse> 存话费送手机吧
<webOS> Yangtse: 180 元买 诺基亚，还蛮好的
<Yangtse> 2000元以下的手机不要找我
<webOS> 大字
<Yangtse> 我只推荐
<Yangtse> 不销售
<imadper> Yangtse: 没想买两千以下的
<webOS> 2000 元都可以买平板电脑了
<imadper> Yangtse: defy多少钱？
<imadper> webOS: 2000都可以找四次高级鸡了
<Yangtse> 我怎么说也是党和人民的好干部，怎么能做卖东西这样的事情呢
<imadper> webOS: 干不同的事情，没啥可比性
<webOS> :D
<imadper> Yangtse: 问你呢，moto defy多少钱
<imadper> ya
<metbsd> 甚么是高级鸡啊
<Yangtse> 小于2100
<imadper> Yangtse: 你有货不？
<Yangtse> 先剥开，蒸蒸，煮煮，炸炸就是高级鸡了
<Yangtse> 我是人民公仆，不是卖手机的
<imadper> Yangtse: 。。。。。。。
<imadper> Yangtse: 公仆，帮我偷个手机去吧...找个iphone4偷来...
<gfrog> oops，今天launchpad上的chromium-dailybuild 没法用啊，遇到证书错误的网站没法点那个process anyway，我凌乱了
<Yangtse> 那天碰到一个鸡，接电话说：“我正上课呢，等会儿和你聊”
<Yangtse> 鸡也是人啊
<Yangtse> 鸡也要嫁人呢
<Yangtse> 穿上衣服看着都挺正派的
<webOS> 你裤裆里面不是有个鸡吗？
<Yangtse> 那叫阳具
<webOS> 哦。
<imadper> 。。。。
<imadper> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<webOS> 肯得鸡
<zokr7et> 一个都不认识，撤退
<edison0354> gfrog: 好几天了那个错误，瘟到死版的也是
<gfrog> edison0354, 28号750版本是ok的，29号的751就挂掉了
<gfrog> edison0354, 真让人抓狂
<edison0354> gfrog: 这算好的了，有时候直接更新到无限崩溃……
<Yangtse> 又不是开发者，天天升级
<Yangtse> 有意思吗
<imadper> webOS: 他那叫棒棒糖
<Yangtse> 牙签
<gfrog> Yangtse, 帮助社区做测试
<gfrog> edison0354, 去看看有人报bug木有
<Yangtse> 这个真好听
<Yangtse> 测试
<^k^> Yangtse, ....  ㍧ 
<Yangtse> 你测试，google赚钱分你吗
<NoIE> 灵异事件。
<webOS> 1104 开了 vbox 左边的菜单不灵光了。。
 * imadper 都这么早就用1104了...
<NoIE> 灵异事件，我把一段rfi的报道复制到 mp3 中，然后把它插到我妈妈的电脑上。
<NoIE> 接着用 totem 播放。播放完了，我直接拔下 mp3 。但是此时，按下空格键，
<NoIE> totem 仍然能播放，这是为什么？复制到内存中了？
<gfrog> Yangtse, 你丫真狭隘
<donaldtsl> 、topic
<donaldtsl>  /topic
 * gfrog 1104还是开发分支的时候我就一路升级上来了。
<cfy> 王菲 http://bbs.trends.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=805849
<Yangtse> 你不会去找个好点的项目
 * gfrog 准备迁移到1110去了 XD
<edison0354> NoIE: 应该是
<edison0354> NoIE: 你是帝都土著人？
<NoIE> edison0354: 是的。
<cfy> NoIE: 人家可以缓存啊....
<NoIE> edison0354: 需要帮忙吗？
<cfy> NoIE: 程序缓存的效果吧
<edison0354> NoIE: 暂时没，有的话会问你的……
<NoIE> edison0354: 好的。
<cfy> edison0354: 头痛.....
<edison0354> cfy: ?
<cfy> edison0354: 睡了一觉
<edison0354> cfy: 感冒了？
<cfy> Saving to: “\r\n1986_王菲-珍藏集.rar115网络U盘-我的网盘”
<cfy> nnnnd.,看这些win用户....
<cfy> edison0354: 没
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<edison0354> cfy: 咋了？
<Colin-shzsc> 又是整点掉线！！！
<xiaoluoding> 什么整点掉线呢？
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 整点?
<Colin-shzsc> 我这里 irc 每个整点会掉一次线
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 我这里是11分
<xiaoluoding> Colin-shzsc: 真是好悲剧
<cfy> edison0354: 文件名是\r\n开头....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<xiaoluoding> Colin-shzsc: 我以前的号登不上来了
<xiaoluoding> 谁
<xiaoluoding> 谁在ubuntu里面装avast的么？
<ofan> http://u.115.com/file/f0c0b73f60 Hackers and Painters
<gfrog> 去chromium频道问没人回应，难道老外们都在睡觉不成。。。
<xiaoluoding> 为什么最近好像又有了那个错误呢
<xiaoluoding> 那个启动的乱码
<Colin-shzsc> gfrog: 难道是时差问题？
<gfrog> Colin-shzsc, 显然，而且老外们也会放劳动节假期吧
<cfy> 5.1啊.这个节日是工人那个的节日....中国是....
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<happyaron> http://blog.renren.com/share/334312115/6250335201
<cfy> 玩的节日...
<cfy> happyaron: sb学生会么?!
<cfy> happyaron: 除了签到不会干点啥.
<cfy> sb的社团.除了联谊就是联谊.....有木有...我参加的可是数学建模啊....这么有学术性的....聚会就是联谊.....
<cfy> sb的社团.除了联谊就是联谊.....有木有...我参加的可是数学建模啊....这么有学术性的....只有就是联谊.....
<xiaoluoding> :-)
<cfy> 只有一次......还是数学系组织的......社团去打酱油的...
<xiaoluoding> 好牛叉的学生会
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.04 firefox4颜色偏差 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328433&p=2298610#p2298610 我人笔记本是ATI3400，安装11。04以后就发现一个问题，我在安装显卡驱动之前没有问题，安装显卡驱动以后，发现firefox4有颜色偏差，我原来因为显卡，后来安装了谷歌浏览器，我打开同一个页面给大家做一个对比，注意左边 ...
<xiaoluoding> 交大是西安的还是上海的？
<edison0354> cfy: release party不其实也是去玩嘛～
<cfy> edison0354: 那不一样.本来就是party
<cfy> edison0354: 两年了......一次讲座.一次使用软件的东西.spss.然后就是联谊....
<xiaoluoding> edison0354: 建设具有中国特色的XX
<edison0354> xiaoluoding: 和谐……俺上党校呢
<cfy> edison0354: ni....
<xiaoluoding> edison0354: 党校五一敢不放假？？
<edison0354> xiaoluoding: 5.3就上呢
<xiaoluoding> edison0354: 为嘛五一不锻炼一下酒精考验的党员……
<cfy> edison0354: 5.3本来就不是放假的吧
<edison0354> xiaoluoding: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 是的……
<Yangtse> 党员基本都是统治阶级
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/141497.htm
<cfy> Yangtse: 和谐......
<Yangtse> 哪里写了可以bt
<caleb-> gfrog: #chromium 是开发者专用的
<caleb-> 去问 user 问题只会被无视
<gfrog> caleb-, 啥？
<gfrog> caleb-, 哪个是开发者专用？哪个又是user？
<caleb-> gfrog: topic 有写啊
<gfrog> caleb-, 我去问有没有这个bug，在dev频道也比较正常吧，去support他们能解决bug咩？
<gfrog> caleb-, 去support频道他们能解决bug咩？
<caleb-> gfrog: 有 bug 直接去 bug tracker 发
<caleb-> gfrog: 发在 irc 没人鸟你
<caleb-> gfrog: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list
<gfrog> caleb-, 我不清楚搜索bug和提交bug的流程啊，在irc问一句显然最快。没有就去填，有的话我也不用费事了呀
<caleb-> gfrog: 开发者没那么闲还帮你搜索 bug 的
<caleb-> gfrog: 这本来就是 bug comitter 自己该做的事
<caleb-> gfrog: chrome 都八万个 bug 了, 谁没事帮 irc 上一路人查 bug 啊
<hceasy> 快要崩溃啦 arch kde下的networkmanager到底该怎么整？？？？？
<hceasy> 快要崩溃啦 arch kde下的networkmanager到底该怎么整？？？？？
<hceasy> 快要崩溃啦 arch kde下的networkmanager到底该怎么整？？？？？
<gfrog> caleb-, 不会吧，chromium社区这么不nice咩？想直接跟developer交流下都没戏？
<hceasy> 快要崩溃啦 arch kde下的networkmanager到底该怎么整？？？？？
<caleb-> gfrog: 你没搞明白交流方式吧
<gfrog> caleb-, 等晚上再看看，现在是美国时间大半夜
<^k^> hceasy: .. ..
<caleb-> gfrog: #chromium 就是开发者专用, 只讨论开发相关主题
<gfrog> caleb-, 好吧，那我先去support问问
<caleb-> gfrog: 使用上有问题就去另一个 channel 或 google group
<caleb-> gfrog: 有 bug 就去 bug tracker
<mafwgc> 有人在x86_64 的系统上安装mplayer，怎么做。请教
<gfrog> caleb-, 其实我主要是担心这是ubuntu特有的，所以才去确认下
<hceasy> 快要崩溃啦 arch kde下的networkmanager到底该怎么整？？？？？
<caleb-> gfrog: ubuntu 特有那就更不该烦 upstream 了
<caleb-> gfrog: ubuntu 特有就发去 launchpad
<hceasy> 没人用arch啊
<mafwgc> 有人清楚，mplayer官方提供的几个解码包的用法吗？
<caleb-> hceasy: 问题不明确, 又刷屏, 谁鸟你哦
<gfrog> caleb-, 大哥，你还没搞清楚问题啊，我手头只有ubuntu，没法确认，所以我才去dev频道问，
<caleb-> hceasy: 问题写清楚点
<gfrog> caleb-, 你是chromium社区的咩？
<cfy> gfrog: 我觉得你可以问问有没有人和你一样的情况.
<gfrog> cfy, 我就是这意思
<caleb-> gfrog: 你问的啥问题?
<cfy> gfrog: 去搜搜症状
<cfy> gfrog: 或者问嘛.大不了被ignore
<caleb-> gfrog: bug tracker 可以搜索的
<hceasy> caleb-: arch下用kde 安装网络管理器 netmanager  按照wiki上的配置以后 重启根本没用
<caleb-> cfy: 他已经被 ignore 了
<tamsuiboy> try to join #archlinux-cn
<hceasy> caleb-: google了好几圈 没人折腾这个貌似
<Guest73664> hceasy, 不用kde不知道怎么搞，networkmanager官方wiki上说的很清楚
<cfy> gfrog: 你啥症状?
<hceasy> Guest73664: 都英文吧？？？ 官方上
<gfrog> cfy, 发在chromium-support了，我看你也在那里
<hceasy> arch-cn那里没几个人
<caleb-> archer 都在这聚集吧
<caleb-> 还有 gentooer
<Guest73664> hceasy, 简单看个大概看得懂的，我英文也不好，我也用arch
<cfy> gfrog: 发chromium的bug吧.
<gfrog> caleb-, 我当然知道可以搜索，不过问题出在昨天dailybuild的问题，你觉得有人遇到而且报bug的几率有多大？
<cfy> gfrog: 我是这么觉得的.
<hceasy> Guest73664: 你是不是kde？
<hceasy> Guest73664: gnome的貌似很好折腾
<hceasy> Guest73664: kde的就不行了
<gfrog> cfy, 我很担心是ubuntu特有的，手上没chromium代码，没法编译个upstream测试。
<Guest73664> hceasy, 不是，我不用kde的，不喜欢，我用的lxde和gnome
<jyf1987> 又发展了一个同事用ubuntu
<caleb-> gfrog: chromium 一堆 bug 都是 6 hours 内就报了
<caleb-> gfrog: 24 hours 后再报的几乎都 duplicated
<caleb-> gfrog: 天天追着更新的人很多的
<hceasy> Guest73664: gnome的正式发布了？
<caleb-> gfrog: 再说 ubuntu daily build ppa 还算慢的
 * caleb- 本来天天编 chromium, 不过这几天在救硬盘所以没编
<gfrog> caleb-, 算了，已经回退版本了，不报了，给桌面软件报bug很多情况都是吃力不讨好
 * caleb- 一颗 2T 硬盘坏轨
<Guest73664> hceasy, 你说gnome3?还没有
<caleb-> gfrog: ppa daily build 常常编到坏的版本
<gfrog> caleb-, 恩，我遇到好多次了
<caleb-> gfrog: 要看 chromium buildbot 找 green build
<hceasy> Guest73664: 发布了好像，官方上刚看的
<gfrog> caleb-, 自己编又太不低碳
<caleb-> gfrog: 用 ppa 纯属自找麻烦
<Guest73664> hceasy, 官方有，源里还没有直接装的
<gfrog> caleb-, 关键是方便，每天追buildbot也需要时间。
<caleb-> gfrog: auto build 表示没有鸭梨
<Yangtse> 触摸屏的，amd64带键盘的电脑谁推荐一个
<Yangtse> 支持键盘鼠标的
<Yangtse> 不带也行
<Yangtse> 自己配
<gfrog> caleb-, 自己build不低碳 lol
<caleb-> 要触摸屏做啥?
<Yangtse> 爽爽
<caleb-> Yangtse: 现在要找 non-amd64 的新 cpu 也不容易了
<gfrog> Yangtse, 这需求， thinkpad x201t
<Yangtse> arm满街都是
<caleb-> 支持多点触控的触摸屏好像不多
<gfrog> Yangtse, 触摸屏 amd64 cpu 键盘
<caleb-> Yangtse: 你又不是问 arm
<gfrog> caleb-, 他说arm没amd64.。。
<gfrog> Yangtse, 为什么强调amd64？
<Yangtse> 难不成我编译arm的系统？
<Yangtse> android sdk都没有arm的
<gfrog> Yangtse, android sdk有64位？
<Yangtse> 64可用
<gfrog> Yangtse, 那就跟amd64没关
<Yangtse> 跟x86有关
<caleb-> android 都是 32 位吧
<Saraon> 放假了，下班
<pointer> 大家好~
 * imadper 同志们，我dd一个iso到u盘了，但是，问题是这个8g的u盘在我dd之后就变成一个1mb得了...
<caleb-_> imadper: 先备份, 然后用 dd 写入 zero 或 true
<caleb-_> imadper: 然后重新 fdisk / mkfs
<wsdjeg> 0
<imadper> caleb-_: 好吧～
<imadper> caleb-_: 我去试试看～
<wsdjeg> 都在吧，
<wsdjeg> 有人在用ubuntu11.04么
<wsdjeg> 有问题请教啊
<caleb-_> imadper: zero / true 写最前端就行
<caleb-_> imadper: 不用写到 8g
<caleb-_> wsdjeg: 直接问问题
<wsdjeg> eclipse怎么配置，才可以写c语言
<wsdjeg> 我现在都是在终端用gcc 太麻烦了
<wsdjeg> 刚装的这个ide
<imadper> caleb-_: dd命令不行了，表示这个无法打开sdc
<caleb-_> imadper: 要 sudo
<dream1986> 用geany
<imadper> caleb-_: 直接su到root都不行..
<caleb-_> imadper: u盘有硬件锁?
<imadper> caleb-_: 没有，提示找不到设备
<caleb-_> imadper: 看 /dev/sd*
<imadper> caleb-_: 好了，现在行了..
<imadper> caleb-_: 刚才看了，有这个设备
<gfrog> caleb-_, 你的nic最后会变成 caleb-_-  嘛？
<gfrog> caleb-_, XD
<gfrog> caleb-_-, lol
<imadper> caleb-_: 好了，多谢~
<ImN> - -
<happyaron> 过热重启。
<ghosTM55> hi all
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍩ 
<lenage> 请教一下  这是什么原因http://code.bulix.org/ndbt7d-79790
<lenage> pacman 安装软件总显示这个    什么库文件为空 未检查
<lenage> 请教一下  这是什么原因http://code.bulix.org/ndbt7d-79790
<alvin_rxg> lenage: LANG=C
<myke2> MaskRay: 第二题是建图
<MaskRay> myke2: 恭喜进队
<lenage> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？  在pacman.conf中设置？
<Yangtse_> houge-longley
<alvin_rxg> lenage: 不是，那个翻译我看不懂。所以请用 posix环境
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得我晚上应该写份报告
<myke2> MaskRay: 至于pigs, zmz说是显然.
<lenage> alvin_rxg: 没明白
<MaskRay> myke2: 会做了？
<alvin_rxg> lenage: LANG=C pacman ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 听ljz大概讲了下, 还不特别明白
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 你gmail问下zyc, 说刚才kfc谁买单的?
<lenage> alvin_rxg: 输出还是一样的，能安装成功，但是安装完之后显示这个
<lenage> alvin_rxg: ldconfig: 文件 /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.8.0 为空，未检查
<MaskRay> myke2: 求 pigs 代数解法
<alvin_rxg> lenage: LANG=C 英文……
<MaskRay> myke2: 问了
<pangyu> windows下面怎么读 ext4格式的移动硬盘啊？
<MaskRay> myke2: zmz
<myke2> MaskRay: 他付账了是吗? 多少钱?
<scriptkids> gnome3 下时间总是不正确怎么办？总是自动跳成错误的时间。。分钟是正确的。就是小时不正确。。。这是不是什么utc时间，什么的问题？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你要出15元
<myke2> MaskRay: 知道了.
<myke2> MaskRay: 给zmz?
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 你安装的时候时区选了没有
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: gnome3 好像默认会用 ntp 校时
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 所以时区要挑对
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 中国重庆阿。
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 现在时间差多少呢?
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 02：08
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 贴一下 date ; TZ="" date
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次我提交数据wa了一个, 估计因为没vim, 我都自己数行数的.
<myke2> MaskRay: pal 0份
<scriptkids> caleb-_-: 2011年 04月 30日 星期六 02:09:24 CST
<scriptkids> 2011年 04月 29日 星期五 18:09:24 UTC
<MaskRay> myke2: myke2 -= 15; zmz += 15;
<MaskRay> myke2: 我只有70
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 你大概选成米国 cst 了
<caleb-_-> CST 有好几个
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是, 我一共交了4个, wa了一个
<scriptkids> caleb-_-: 哦。。了解了。。我看下
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 唔, 你的 UTC 也不对, 现在应该是 10:14:39 UTC 2011
<MaskRay> myke2: caps没变成ctrl，而且C-SPC被输入法占用了（虽然删光了）但还是不能用，导致我战斗力大幅减弱
<scriptkids> caleb-_-: 阿？那应该怎么办呢？
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 用啥 distro? ubuntu?
<MaskRay> myke2: 上gtalk
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 你的 UTC 设成了本地时间, 然后又设了 TZ, 结果就全错乱了
<scriptkids> caleb-_-: 额。忘说了，archlinux
<myke2> MaskRay: 比较困难, 因为WAN PING搞不定
<scriptkids> caleb-_-: 哦。。多谢了。原来这样阿。我看看应该是在那儿设置的
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 去 arch wiki 看看 timezone 设置
<scriptkids> caleb-_-: 恩。。好。。感谢帮助
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 你archlinux的话，rc.conf里设置为UTC，不要写成local
<alvin_rxg> 话说，我的机器每天 ntp 一次……
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 否则就是你本地时间加上8小时的时区时间，导致多了8小时
 * caleb-_- 每天心情好的时候 ntp 一次
<alvin_rxg> caleb-_-: 反正 cron 帮我搞，不用管
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: 之前用openbox的时候是正常的。。装gnome3后就错乱了。
 * caleb-_- 不用 cron
<alvin_rxg> 不会手动吧……
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 那就不清楚了，我没怎么用过gnome 3
<myke2> MaskRay: gtalk上fo下me
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 11.04开机后提示检测到系统程序出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328453&p=2298798#p2298798 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanshouxiang — 2011-04-30 18:13
<scriptkids> ghosTM55: caleb-_- ：已经好了。。非常感谢帮助
<ghosTM55> scriptkids: 不谢 :)
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道邮箱
<myke2> MaskRay: 问zyc, 这里非安全信道
<caleb-_-> scriptkids: 如果网络不稳, 可以考虑把 ntp 关掉
<caleb-_-> 其实只有服务器比较需要校时
<caleb-_-> 一般自用差个 5 min 也没啥
<scriptkids> caleb-_-: 恩。。已经关掉了
<ghosTM55> testing
<^k^> ghosTM55, ....  ㍪ 
<ghosTM55> testing again
<myke2> ghosTM55: nc么?
<ghosTM55> myke2: ...
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 孙燕姿 - 快疯了
<jiero> hmm
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 上海的东西4号前凑齐发过去。
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 是4号前到还是什么?
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 然后有些什么东西
<myke2> MaskRay: LaTeX里面and怎么表示?
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 衣服，徽章什么的，那个人和我说不要CD
<myke2> MaskRay: 在$ $中间
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 为什么不要CD? 紧缺么?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会，我是 \text{and} 的
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 他说要在现场搭pxe server
<caleb-_-> 不是有要 cd 么?
<myke2> MaskRay: \textrm? 烦死.
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 而且没有11.04的CD，那个东西要4号才从canonical起运
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 那就不需要了
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 其他礼品是4号前到还是什么
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 如果是4号开始从canonical寄出，我估计上海这边比较悬，我们活动是在8号
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 我在帮你凑以前的存活，要是手边就有现在就发了。
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 对啊，在凑存货
<hxing_> hek
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 这样4号从北京发顺丰，应该来得及。
<hxing_> hello
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 恩，那应该是来得及的
<hxing_> i cant use wubi
<^k^> hxing_, 好  ㍪ 
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 你可以直接寄给unifiddle
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 我没有负责这次的ubuntu release party，全权交给他了
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 他让我直接寄上海大学的一个人手里了。
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 那也可以
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 你看看能不能帮忙从canonical上海弄点贴纸和衣服
<Crazy1> 有没有人比较懂shell编程啊？
<caleb-_-> Crazy1: 直接问问题
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 北京的衣服不一定够，贴纸可能也少点。
<Crazy1> 额。。。就是我建了个简单的shell文件，不知道怎么运行它。。
<caleb-_-> Crazy1: ./foo.sh 或是 sh foo.sh
<caleb-_-> Crazy1: ./foo.sh 要 chmod +x
<ghosTM55> happyaron: Canonical上海这边的存活非常少，然后邮件沟通过的，他们说办公室里虽然有些东西，但是不方便动用，所以基本上没有什么可以贡献的
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 你们规模大概多少，我们这次估计还是250+
<Crazy1> caleb-_-: 要使它先有运行权限？
<caleb-_-> Crazy1: 直接运行就要
<Crazy1> 额。。
<Crazy1> caleb-_-: 好到，我去试试
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 一样
<ghosTM55> happyaron: okay
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 这次我交给一个自愿组织的朋友了，到时候我就去参与一下，可能会做个简短的演讲之类的
<happyaron> ghosTM55: OK，我在shlug邮件列表里 :)
<caleb-_-> happyaron 掉线了?
<ghosTM55> 再做个测试，测试一下，测试一下，测试一下，，测试一下，测试一下，测试一下，测试一下测，测试一下试一下
<ghosTM55> 囧
<MaskRay> myke2: 第二题如何 O(n^2)，求出每个 scc 内最小、最大坐标和能炸到的最小、最大坐标？
<myke2> MaskRay: 建图, 然后强联通分支
<myke2> MaskRay: 去年考过robot怎么做我都不知道
<MaskRay> myke2: 直接按 ljz 所述是 O(nm) 的，m 是边数
<MaskRay> myke2: 我前面想的应该可行，不过实现麻烦了些
<myke2> MaskRay: 他说直接缩成DAG
<myke2> MaskRay: 这题不需要用区间性质, 即一个地雷引爆的是一个区间
<zhenbeiju> ~~
<zhenbeiju> use 11.04
<zhenbeiju>   mei you shu ru fa a~~~
<ImN> - -
<zhenbeiju> zen me an zhuang shu ru fa ya ~
<Tianya_126> zhenbeiju, press ctrl an space at the same time ,try it
<Tianya_126> ctrl and space ,sorry
<zhenbeiju> no
<zhenbeiju> i use english install  it
<zhenbeiju> i choose language  is  english ~
<zhenbeiju> not chinese
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<zhenbeiju> two zhenbeiju here~
<Su-Ge> 说中文吧,
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 那个erc的换行总是有问题，我懒得折腾了，下次见面的时候给你看看这个问题
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求]Ubuntu 浏览器 链接被重置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328463&p=2298946#p2298946 RT! 在Windows下能打开的网页，在ubuntu里面不知道怎么打开不了。　 　　　　　　　　　　　　开始怀疑浏览器问题，然后将FireFox换成Chrome 问题依旧没有解决。 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　ＧＯＯＧＬＥ了下，说 ...
<zhenbeiju> 好了 ～～
<zhenbeiju> 哈哈哈
<zhenbeiju> 这个系统有输入法 ，， 刚刚找到了
 * leyle 某个窗口在其他窗口的前面，我如果想看后面那个窗口的东西，点击后面窗口的空白处，前面的那个窗口不会跑到我要看的程序后面去，感觉像置顶了，还是存在那里，只有点最小化才能隐藏，
<zhenbeiju> 谢谢刚才帮助我的人
<Yangtse> 输入法
<Yangtse> 这个问题还在困扰用户
<Yangtse> 什么时候才能ok
<Yangtse> 中国版很有必要
<Yangtse> 中国版又称中文白痴版
<alvin_rxg> ...
<Yangtse> 安装盘上很多东西都是没有必要的。
<Yangtse> 却缺少最基本的语言支持。
<fishtw> 要不裝紅旗版?
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次线段树那个写好了
<Yangtse> http://dota.sgamer.com/201104/news-detail-84924.html
<MaskRay> myke2: 有数据？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是, 说tex写好了
<myke2> MaskRay: 其实今天可以问他拷贝数据的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我今天U盘没带
<myke2> MaskRay: y老师
<myke2> MaskRay: 后来他们有几个人要自测, 都给的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我有今天数据
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦
<myke2> MaskRay: 我gmail上fo了
<myke2> MaskRay: 查收下
<MaskRay> myke2: 没看到
<MaskRay> myke2: 看到了
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 多出大量空行？
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 我截图给你看好了
<rothsdad> ofan: 谢谢上午的帮助，我已经解决了，问题出在我的.bashrc的一句exec zsh
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84296
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 就是这种情况，你看看
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 不会
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 恩，算了
<Houge-Langley> @ghosTM55 ，刚刚看见tweet，搞定了？
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: truncate-partial-width-windows 设得大些
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 或者 (setq default-truncate-lines t)
 * leyle 某个窗口在其他窗口的前面，我如果想看后面那个窗口的东西，点击后面窗口的空白处，前面的那个窗口不会跑到我要看的程序后面去，感觉像置顶了，还是存在那里，只有点最小化才能隐藏，
<fujianwzh> 魅族M9手机被识别成google的啦
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 那些弄过，貌似没什么用，我懒得折腾了
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 有用的吧，小于 truncate-partial-width-windows 的 window 都 truncate，后者是默认 truncate
<fujianwzh> Ubuntu 上网，快的一塌糊涂
<jiero> ...
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Doom3 安装成功，运行出现问题。急救。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328477&p=2299073#p2299073 已经安装教程，把pak000～4都粘帖进去了。 运行doom3出现。 dlopen(libGL.so.1) Initializing OpenGL display Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2 DGA DirectVideo Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480 Couldn't get a visual ...
<MaskRay> irc dcc 传送文件 要满足什么条件，哪方需要有外网 ip
<_emily> 请问现在都流行什么firewall
<_emily> 目前我在学习iptables.请问现在生产环境流行什么firewall
<maoboo> 问一个问题，Unity有没有显示桌面的快捷键？
<_emily> anyone is here
<maoboo> 居然撞见了tenzu大神！～～
<leyle> 就没有人遇到过我遇到的问题么？现在我不仅仅是一点点淡淡的蛋痛了
<maoboo> 什么问题哈
<tenzu> maoboo: 有啥感想？
<leyle> 某个窗口在其他窗口的前面，我如果想看后面那个窗口的东西，点击后面窗口的空白处，前面的那个窗口不会跑到我要看的程序后面去，感觉像置顶了，还是存在那里，只有点最小化才能隐藏，
<maoboo> 呵呵，内心小鸡动
<tenzu> 改天看见了神不是得更激动
<leyle> …………
<maoboo> tenzu：呵呵，是啊，其实我一直有意个问题想问你，你的头像是谁啊？
<tenzu> nnd，又掉了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: hello
<maoboo> tenzu: 呵呵，还有一个问题，就是你的头像是谁呀，:-)
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 你的头像是谁呀 +655354
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 鬼来了，不跑了
<tenzu> maoboo: ghosTM55 无名素人
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 你就别掺合了
<maoboo> tenzu: 额……话说每次都看得我好纠结……
<tenzu> maoboo: 我的目的达到了
<maoboo> 呵呵
<cuihao> 刚才提交了我的第一个AUR包manpage-zh： http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=48595  欢迎测试 - -
<^k^> ⇪ title: AUR (en) - manpages-zh
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包子叔叔
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 藤竹哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你终于来了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 依依呢
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我也刚来不久，没看到
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<rothsdad> J-_-P
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 囧
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 囧啥？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 没啥，想囧就囧
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 美女照片赶紧放上来
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我又没有美女照片
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 那神马release party的，谁有？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 啊?
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 我还以为你有
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 什么叫有release party?
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 上次推上你说一个神马party你说你不能参加，是哪个？
<maya> ÂÒÂë¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£
<^k^> maya:say 岱鷹。。。。。 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 神吗party?
<caleb-_-> _emily: linux 一律 iptables
<_emily> caleb-_- 嗯谢谢｀我想问现在生产环境也都是用iptables吗？
<caleb-_-> _emily: 只要用 linux 内核, 99.99% 都是 iptables
<tenzu> 又掉了
<caleb-_-> _emily: 如果听到其它名字, 都只是 iptables frontend
<caleb-_-> _emily: 连 android 也用 iptables
<_emily> caleb-_- 嗯``那我得用功学习下.可惜linux 2.6.x的iptables中文资料太少
<_emily> caleb-_- 手上只有一份iptables 1.1.19版本的资料
<caleb-_-> _emily: 看那么旧的做毛?
<_emily> caleb-_- 最新的在www.netfilter.org中的介绍也不太多
<_emily> caleb-_- 英文有些吃力
 * microcai hi . 那个 ARM 开发板终于被我搞定了。哈哈
<webOS> ubuntu 里面看电视，你们是怎么弄的？
<webOS> 家里的有线电视快到期了，是否不用续约了？
 * leyle alt+鼠标左键，当在非当前激活窗口点击的时候，可以激活那个被点击窗口？为啥直接用鼠标左键就不行了？
<ltn> 什么意思？直接用鼠标左键不是一直可以么？
<leyle> 我直接用鼠标左键不行，在非激活窗口点击的时候，原激活窗口的表现就好像被置顶了，不会隐藏到点击的激活窗口下，
<leyle> 是不是哪里设置出错了
<leyle> ？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求助！自动升级到11.04后dpkg-reconfigure locales 没有图形界面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328492&p=2299224#p2299224 如题，只有 root@home:/home/chen# dpkg-reconfigure locales Generating locales... en_AG.UTF-8... up-to-date en_AU.UTF-8... up-to-date en_BW.UTF-8... up-to-date en_CA.UTF-8... up-to-date en_DK.UTF-8... up-to-date en_GB.UTF-8... up-to-date en_HK.UT ...
<ltn> leyle: 很奇怪啊
<dreampuf> nginx 如何将url 映射到某一目录下的文件?.
<ltn> leyle:compiz里面设置下咯
<dreampuf> 非常崎岖的 URL。。不符合本地目录规则俄
<ltn> dreampuf: 可以用正则表达式匹配的吧
<dreampuf> ltn: 恩..不过出现了这种情况
<dreampuf> /aaaaa/bbbb/ 匹配到
<dreampuf> /tmp/bbbb.html 这种.
<ltn> dreampuf: 印象里有url的alias功能。把奇怪的url  alias到一个好看点的就行了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7start太慢了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃？
<dreampuf> ltn: 可惜alias无法使用正则.
<ltn> dreampuf: alias不能正则的啊？这么弱……
<dreampuf> ltn: nginx....
<ltn> dreampuf: nginx不是挺好用的么，以前搭过一个小网站，用Django的。Django里面是正则的呀
<dreampuf> ltn: ...那是应用服务器级别的。
<xiamx> 各位用Natty的，稳定性如何阿？我在想要不要从LTS升上去
<ghosTM55> xiamx: 你如果在用LTS，就不要升级了，natty并没有太稳定，目前来说
<ltn> 我觉得跨版本升级基本要出问题
<welloong> REGISTER welloong welloong@126.com
<MaskRay> iso9660 的 u盘能引导吗。。。
<tenzu> xiamx: 不建议升级
<CarlosGong> 不推荐升级。。。。。 推荐留在 LTS~
<welloong> REGISTER welloong longer@126.com
<xiamx> 好的
<xiamx> 新的unity太有诱惑力了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xp没驱动
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦…………
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个凸包的题, 说起来真不容易
<sar_> 各位， 为什么每次系统内核升级之后就不能进入图形界面了， 大家能说说看么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的那个上网本多少内存？
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 1g
<gebjgd> sar_, 我经常内核升级
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦 也是1G
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不慢么？
<alvin_rxg> 还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆嫌慢
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 都开啥了？
<microcai> sar_: 那就不要升级内核
<MaskRay> dd 了一个 iso9660 的 u盘，有没有希望启动。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<ltn> unity和gnome3都不好用……用KDE了
<sar_> 我是怕有些软件和库不支持老版本的内核
<MaskRay> 直接从 iso dd 的 iso9660 的 u盘，能启动吗
<MaskRay> microcai: 有没有希望引导……不能的话怎么改
<myke2> MaskRay: 不一定
<microcai> MaskRay: 不能
<myke2> MaskRay: iso dd的有的能
<microcai> myke2:  不能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 普通的程序阿
<MaskRay> microcai: 为什么不能？
 * wzlxx sicp里都是数学…汗
<wzlxx> lol
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, start7超级垃圾
<alvin_rxg> 还行的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, wiederherstellungCD都不没法弄
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超级慢阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连我老婆都说慢
<alvin_rxg> 俺挺快的……
<microcai> MaskRay:  光盘的启动和 USB 不一样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么电源模式？
<ltn> 貌似 USB启动都比较快
<alvin_rxg> powersave
<MaskRay> microcai: unetbootin 无希望……打算手动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开机关机都慢
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 啥杀毒软件？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 试试gnome3.org上面提供的那个py脚本？
<myke2> MaskRay: 自己grub / syslinux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, avira
<myke2> avira还不错吧
<alvin_rxg> 那看看别的有啥程序吃得那么夸张
<edison0354> myke2: 干嘛用杀毒软件？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该没关系
<myke2> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> myke2: 额，用杀毒软件干啥？
 * gDD 想要一块300Mbps+双频+蓝牙的Mini PCI Express的半高卡
<myke2> edison0354: 额, 防毒啊
<edison0354> myke2: 额
<edison0354> myke2: 裸奔飘过……
<myke2> edison0354: 裸奔很容易中招的
<edison0354> myke2: 开防火墙的
<edison0354> myke2: 还有HIPS的
<MaskRay> microcai: 于是要格式化 fat16 重弄？
<microcai> MaskRay:  no need
<MaskRay> microcai: 那怎么做
<microcai> MaskRay:  提取 vmlinux 和 initrd ，放到 GRUB 能读取的地方
<myke2> MaskRay: 格式化成ext4也可以啊, syslinux现在支持ext4
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要哭了.....
<microcai> MaskRay: 直接用 GRUB 引导就可以了
<edison0354> cfy: 你又咋了……
<MaskRay> microcai: u盘用 iso9660 没问题的？
<cfy> edison0354: MaskRay每次大给我电话都是误打...白让我激动了....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 系统就不快
<myke2> cfy: ......
<MaskRay> cfy: 谁让你在列表第一个……我那个很容易按错的。。
<microcai> MaskRay: 没问题
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 拷贝个东西慢死
<microcai> MaskRay: 只是 BIOS 没法引导， linux 还是能识别的
<cfy> MaskRay: 搞个a,号码是10086.....
<edison0354> MaskRay: 他名字怎么会在第一个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还没我2004年的arch快呢
<cfy> edison0354: c嘛...
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<MaskRay> microcai: /dev/root: Not found or not a block device.
<MaskRay> edison0354: 拼音靠前
<microcai> MaskRay:  要加参数
<microcai> MaskRay:  boot=casper
<microcai> MaskRay: 加这个
<myke2> microcai: 什么启动盘
<myke2> MaskRay: 装什么东西?
<edison0354> cfy: 你在我联系人的第七位
<microcai> MaskRay: 加了这个 initrd 里面的脚本才会一个一个的去找，看哪个是光盘分区。这样最终会找到你 iso9660 格式的 U 盘的
<MaskRay> myke2: 为别人装 ubuntu 10.04
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么命令后面 boot=casper
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 内核
<MaskRay> microcai: 就是要有装了个 grub 才能用。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么我觉得挺快的呢……
<microcai> MaskRay:  ....  grub 那里都用嘛
<microcai> MaskRay: 如果有 windows 可以下个 grub4dos
<MaskRay> microcai: 没 windows
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你联系人就没姓白的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 内核启动参数, 你看内核源码树里面documentation
<wsdjeg> 都在么
<wsdjeg> 谁帮我设置写eclipse
<MaskRay> microcai: 现在 dd 了，就是要重新格式化是吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 好吧
<wsdjeg> 不知道怎么用 c语言都编译 不好
<myke2> Ma
<myke2> MaskRay: 你google下 硬盘安装Ubuntu, 类似做法在U盘上搞下就ok了
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 话说我一直觉得你的头像好阴暗啊……
<MaskRay> myke2: 算了，我重新分区了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我如果没记错的话还有什么iso-scan什么的参数, 比较烦
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 哈哈
<wsdjeg> 这个服务器还有没有其他什么比较活跃的聊天频道啊？
<gfrog> 呼呼，升级11.04中，要下将近800M的包
<happyaron> gfrog: 和重装差不多。。
<microcai> happyaron:  JS JS
<welloong> 请问有没有高手在x64下搞过安卓模拟器
<wsdjeg> gfrog你在升级？
 * microcai 用 Gentoo 吧。 每天升级一个包。平均一天5分钟升级。就可以终身最新，免重装
<gfrog> happyaron, 重装可能要下的更多，因为下完CD还要再安装其他的包，大概要多400M
<gfrog> wsdjeg, 恩
<wsdjeg> gfrog
<happyaron> gfrog: :)
<wsdjeg> 我已经升级好了
<wsdjeg> 嘎嘎 确实蛮好看的
 * gfrog 其实应该直接换去11.10分支
<welloong> 都是32位的？
<uhuhuh> 上来转转，看来还是用linux的人寂寞啊，都在网上挂着呢……
<wsdjeg> uhuhuh: 谁说的 大家也很活跃的
<uhuhuh> 我也装了11.04，不过主要是想实验一下那个wayland的，结果发现装不了
<myke2> wayland......
<MaskRay> myke2: 算了，重新分区弄 extlinux
<wsdjeg> 什么东西？
<gfrog> uhuhuh, wayland里实用阶段还远吧
<gfrog> uhuhuh, 尝鲜建议用虚拟机
<uhuhuh> 我就是想体验一下，说实话对X已经烦不胜烦了
<myke2> MaskRay: 无论extlinux还是grub都要写那个内核参数的
<gfrog> uhuhuh, 早就受不了X的效率了
<myke2> wayland现在完全不能
<uhuhuh> gfrog: 装不上啊， wayland : Depends: libcairo2-dev (>= 1.10.2-2) but it is not going to be installed
<happyaron> wayland现在效率更低。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: boot=casper initrd=.. 之类的吧
<uhuhuh> myke2: 什么不能？
<uhuhuh> 11.10不是说就要wayland了吗？
<cfy> edison0354: XD
<gfrog> uhuhuh, 没注意过这个问题。。。 对wayland还处于观望中
<uhuhuh> 希望wayland能给linux桌面带来一些革命性的变化吧，特别是图形性能
<gfrog> uhuhuh, 大厂商对桌面的关注太少，因为赚不到钱，直接导致现在桌面的发展缓慢
<uhuhuh> gfrog: 这个问题因素很多，而且仁者见仁智者见智，不好讨论什么，不过x的性能低下是肯定了的
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu10.04升级2.6.32.32内核之后桌面变英文了！！！求解!!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328500&p=2299377#p2299377 ubuntu10.04升级2.6.32.32内核之后桌面变英文了！！！求解!!!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyj782954 — 2011-04-30 21:37
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像不止, 还要指定iso的位置
<cfy> MaskRay: grub2?
 * gfrog 我擦，手贱了，下午才发现ppa的chromium有问题，晚上又跑到另一台机器上装了一次
<MaskRay> myke2: 还有个 file=preseed/ubuntu.seed
<wandchen> 怎么安装UG呢，
<myke2> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/380726/
<myke2> MaskRay: xelatex
<caleb-_-> 说 X 慢的纯属胡扯
<caleb-_-> X 很多 extension 就是为了让 X 紧跟上硬件的脚步
<caleb-_-> X + opengl 基本和 win32 持平, 互有胜负
<caleb-_-> 如果说 X 慢, 那 win32 也一样慢
<caleb-_-> X 不慢, 慢的是 dbus / kde / gnome
<caleb-_-> kde / compiz 特效比 win7 给力多了
<myke2> caleb-_-: dbus也是freedesktop的
<myke2> caleb-_-: ?
<caleb-_-> myke2: 某程度上 kde / gnome 是被 dbus 拖慢的
<gfrog> caleb-_-, 没人说win32快啊，微软搞出directx，到现在现在这么多软件用direct2d加速，不就是因为win32慢嘛
<alvin_rxg> caleb-_-: 别跟那个 newbie 似的家伙争论
<caleb-_-> win32 / mac 都有系统级的 ipc, linux 没有, 所以靠 dbus
<blueghost> 大叔去滚床单了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有什么好的游戏吗。 小的
<caleb-_-> wayland 的好处是不用维持兼容性
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 暂时没找啥游戏
<myke2> caleb-_-: 那如何通信?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<myke2> caleb-_-: 不用dbus
<caleb-_-> X 为了兼容性, 开发困难, 愿意花时间的牛人少
<blueghost> myke2:) 打电话
<caleb-_-> X11 都快二十年了, 每个 extension 都要兼容
<blueghost> myke2:) 其实 不是只有 dbus 吧。 dbus 之前就有很多啊
<xiamx> 。。。。。
<myke2> 我开个awesome都要dbus
<caleb-_-> myke2: ipc 至少几百种, 可能上千种, dbus 也没几年
<blueghost> myke2:) caleb-_- 说的对。
<myke2> caleb-_-: 优秀的?
<blueghost> caleb-_-:) +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<blueghost> myke2:) 优秀的
<caleb-_-> myke2: dbus 从来不优秀, 当初就只是为了统一 gnome + kde
<cuihao> 有什么好的简繁体转换软件（在线的更好），就像维基百科那样转换的？
<caleb-_-> myke2: ipc 没有最优秀, 只又最合适
<caleb-_-> myke2: 不同的事用不同的 ipc 去做
<caleb-_-> ipc 没有最优秀, 只有最合适
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下大概对不
<myke2> caleb-_-: linux没有内核级IPC?
<caleb-_-> myke2: 没有
<caleb-_-> 基本用不到啊
<caleb-_-> 服务器要 ipc 做啥?
<caleb-_-> 需要的人自己写
<myke2> caleb-_-: 我记得我配置内核的时候好像看见过, 我搞错了大概
<caleb-_-> daemon 之类就是各管各的
<caleb-_-> 同一个 daemon 管的线程可以互相通信 <- 如果那个 daemon 有实现的话
<zeek> 大家好啊
<^k^> zeek, 好  ㍮ 
<zeek> 我是新人啊
<zeek> 多多指教啊
<devilken> 大伙晚上好~:-[
<zeek> 好
<zeek> 我觉得我不应该装11.04
<zeek> 10.4才是我得归宿。
<myke2> zeek: 明白道理了, 赶快换成10.04
<wsdjeg> 有什么不应该的 我用的 感觉非常好
<uhuhuh> 为啥？我现在也有点小后悔
<zeek> 这桌面。。。
<devilken> zeek: 11.04没试过 我就装过10.10和10.04 我是才加入linux阵营的 嘿嘿
<myke2> zeek: 这, 换gnome就可以
<uhuhuh> 我觉得unity的桌面还是可以的，就是我内存太小，开机就占300+MB
<wsdjeg> 我可是从8.04一路升级上来的
<zeek> 8.04我也用过
<zeek> 后来一段时间没碰。。。
<zeek> 现在这个11.04一下子接受不立
<myke2> 强大啊, 8.04都用过
<wsdjeg> 其实没有什么实质性区别
<devilken> 对了 请教大家个问题 我用Totem播放下下来的高清电影 好像质量有所下降 有解决方法么
<myke2> devilken: 可以看3d电影
<zeek> 哈哈
<devilken> myke2: 何解？？
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 求教 这句话怎么翻译  Open-Source AMD Fusion Graphics Still Mixed
<uhuhuh> 11.04下安装那个粘粘世界，需要19.95美刀！
<myke2> devilken: 找下, 前两天从杂志上看见的
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 求教 这句话怎么翻译  Open-Source AMD Fusion Graphics Still Mixed
<wsdjeg> uhuhuh: 什么是粘粘世界
<myke2> devilken: 可以用软件模拟3D电影, 然后购买色差3D眼镜
<uhuhuh> 一款去年还是前年很流行的游戏
<uhuhuh> zhangkaixuan: 开源的amd图形混成仍然包含在内，不知道这么说对不对
<devilken> myke2: 呃。。你说的这个3D电影倒是很有趣  不过我的问题是totem播放我下的高清电影 质量不高 明显没达到高清水平- -#
<myke2> devilken: totem不清楚, mplayer可以播放高清, 但是需要重新编译下, 普通的版本没编译进高清
<uhuhuh> wsdjeg: 最近几年流行的三个游戏，植物大战僵尸、愤怒的小鸟、粘粘世界
<lifeng> uhuhuh: 一个都没玩过
<zhangkaixuan> uhuhuh:包含在内？
<zeek> 粘粘世界貌似没玩过。。
<uhuhuh> lifeng: 应该听说过吧，至少植物大战僵尸玩的人很多
<myke2> 有个游戏好像很好玩的, Nim游戏
<zhangkaixuan> 用google翻译出来的是   开源的AMD Fusion图形仍然喜忧参半。
<wsdjeg> 晕 这个游戏 我完了一次就不晚了
<wsdjeg> 太蛋疼了
<uhuhuh> zhangkaixuan: 呃……谷歌翻译
<devilken> 粘粘世界。。好奇怪的名字 呵呵
<uhuhuh> wsdjeg: 拿来消遣还是不错的。我偶尔也玩玩
<devilken> 谁有遇到过相同的情况么 下的高清电影用totem播放 没有播放出应有的清晰程度
<devilken> 总之画质要差那么一点点
<wsdjeg> 那倒是的 只是如果时间比较紧的花 就没有办法咯
<myke2> devilken: 你可以Google看, 可能totem也要弄什么东西的
<wsdjeg> 着一个好点的解码器吧
<zeek> 解码器 是得
<zeek> 貌似可行
<uhuhuh> devilken: 没有遇到过，一直我觉得有个电影看看就完了，画面还算清晰就可以了，没必要纠结是不是高清的吧？
<xiamx> 粘粘世界？ world of goo?
<wsdjeg> 确实  linux下有时候不要太纠结这些
<uhuhuh> 是
<devilken> uhuhuh: 呵呵 主要是有一些喜欢的电影 看过了觉得很经典 所以就下高清的保存着
<wsdjeg> 找点实用的东西学学
<devilken> ws
<devilken> wsdjeg: 也是 呵呵~
<kuai410022283> ubuntu 11.04发行版 怎样！
<maiie> 各位，怎样在KDE环境下在笔记本上建无线热点啊？谢谢！
<xiamx> 我为了做个Kinetic Typography在windows下度过了一星期，Linux上没有 Aftereffect这样的好东西阿
<maiie> kuai410022283: 太纠结了，臭虫太多
<devilken> 话说用了ubuntu一个多星期 我觉得还是很不错的 系统很干净 想尽量用ubuntu 而不是win 我觉得win好臃肿诶
<kuai410022283> 汗！
<maiie> 各位，怎样在KDE环境下在笔记本上建无线热点啊？谢谢！
<kuai410022283> win8 我用啦  比7好些！ 只是画面
<devilken> 我的本本 用win 有时候真觉得有点卡 尤其是夏天本本温度上升~~
<kuai410022283> 感觉 下载新版本的 ubuntu 比升级 能快些！ 升级 有些慢啊
<myke2> kuai410022283: win8都出来了?
<kuai410022283> win8  per m3出来啦 7955
<kuai410022283> 是泄漏的版本
<kuai410022283> 测试版本 需要明年呢
<myke2> m$也真是的, 我记得以前m$封杀win8的消息, 并且声称下一代win的名字还未知
<kuai410022283> 你这消息 都太老啦
<kuai410022283> win8  只是目前我们这么叫 但是等到正式版的时候 也许不一定叫win8
<myke2> 很长时间没用windows
<myke2> 用也用Windows XP
<kuai410022283> 呵呵
<kuai410022283> win8  目前 弄的不错！
<myke2> XP似乎是最近几年最成功的了, 传说中的Windows 7也没怎么赶超XP的
<kuai410022283> 自带的小游戏 都变样啦！ 哈哈
<wsdjeg> 有人在用eclipse么？
<maiie> 各位，怎样在KDE环境下在笔记本上建无线热点啊？谢谢！
<kuai410022283> 其实 不能这么说 winXP 和win7 发布的时间相隔太长
<wsdjeg> xp比较经点
<kuai410022283> 恩
<Kandu> 召喚 cuihao
<kuai410022283> 如果 win7 持续 不更新 下一代新版本 不用多 再有3年 基本win7也都普及啦
<wsdjeg> 用什么系统其实都是浮云 主要看你用这个系统做什么
<kuai410022283> win 现在 家庭娱乐 用的多
<scriptkids> 小白想问一个比较郁闷的问题。。原来我吧home分去里边的内容复制到ntfs硬盘中过。。现在ntfs硬盘中的那个文件夹删不掉了。好像是文件夹的内容包含本身。。看着应该是wine的原因。。这该如何破解？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你那 problem 1 完全看不懂
<myke2> MaskRay: wedge就是&&
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个地方写错了, 是0..(p-1)不是1..p
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 11.04及其他，Mark没有忽悠大家 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328521&p=2299679#p2299679 使用Alternate live CD离线版本升级到11.04，其间手动"sudo stop cups"数次。其他都很顺利。 看到网上讨论unity之利弊，集中在不容易找到应用程序，不习惯没有任务栏。其实Mark事先说的很清楚，unity的目标是平板电脑，想想什 ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 如何想出如此复杂的解法的。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 首先写处D, E两个集合是自然的想法
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后两个不等号就相当于不等式组
<myke2> MaskRay: 总之没有意料之外的想法
<myke2> MaskRay: zmz搞什么数形结合的我看来才是难想的.
<devilken> 奇怪了 之前装10.10的时候evolution设置都没弹需要pop3密码的 怎么10.04就需要了 而且我根本就没设置 怎么接收邮件要我输入呢- -！！
<myke2> MaskRay: 知道这题是怎么编出来的么? 我想到一个可能的出处
<MaskRay> myke2: 三个题解一个都看不懂。。
<myke2> MaskRay: Problem 2 是我凭空想象的, 没草稿, 可能有误
<Crazy1> 有谁知道这句正则表达式什么意思不？\b(?<Word>\w+)\b\s+\k<Word>\b
<Crazy1> 有谁知道这句正则表达式什么意思不？
<Crazy1> \b(?<Word>\w+)\b\s+\k<Word>\b
<Crazy1> caleb-_-: \b(?<Word>\w+)\b\s+\k<Word>\b
<myke2> Crazy1: 忘了\b的意义
<Crazy1> caleb-_-: 你知道这句正则表达式什么意思吗？
<MaskRay> 单词边界，把 \w+ 捕获给 Word，然后是单词边界，然后是 \s+，然后是引用 Word，然后是单词边界
<Crazy1> myke2: \b匹配单词的开始或结束
<myke2> MaskRay: 估计现在gmail连不上了
<Crazy1> MaskRay: 你能不能给个测试数据？
<lemonhall> Crazy1: 你这是什么语言的正则哦
<lemonhall> Crazy1: 开始一般不都是^
<myke2> lemonhall: 谁说的?
<Crazy1> lemonhall: 我刚刚在网上看教程
<lemonhall> myke2: ??
<lemonhall> myke2: 不是^？？？
<myke2> lemonhall: 那是行开始好不
<lemonhall> myke2: 额，好吧。。。。我理解错了
<Crazy1> myke2: 你能不能给个刚才给到那个表达式匹配到数字啊？
<myke2> Crazy1: 不清楚正则, 会最最简单的
<Crazy1> myke2: 好吧。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的是amd的cpu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计续航能力不同
<Crazy1> 那有谁会刚才那个不？
<myke2> Crazy1: 在正则里面+的意思我没记错应该是出现>=1次
<imadper> gebjgd: apu的续航还是可以的...
<gebjgd> imadper, 8个小时
<gebjgd> imadper, 还有hdmi口呢
<imadper> gebjgd: gebjgd gebjgd 那挺好的了,我的t8100,放不完一部电影
<MaskRay> Crazy1: 123 123
<gebjgd> imadper, t8100是什么？
<lemonhall> ofan: edison0354 blueghost 晚上好
<imadper> gebjgd: intel t8100
<lemonhall> maya: 萝莉好
<imadper> gebjgd: 35w tdp
 * imadper 
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 泪梦猴
<lemonhall> gebjgd: 大叔好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和你的黑丝袜玩去
<gebjgd> imadper, 上网本？
<maya> heh
 * imadper 去买合味道去~
<gebjgd> imadper, 我说的是上网本以
<Crazy1> MaskRay: 貌似不行哎
<lemonhall> blueghost: 玩完回来了
<maya> 哥哥好~
<lemonhall> maya: 好好好。。
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 被叫哥哥   年轻了撒
<missI> missing?
<missI> are you hear?
<lemonhall> maya: 叫叔叔吧。。。。
<lemonhall> maya: 我的确有些大了
<maya> 没事没事
<lemonhall> maya: 今天和一个可以当你阿姨的女性打了一个下午麻将。。赢了30个牌子。。。150快钱。。。。。我们回程的路上都互相说，真是不好意思。。。第一次见面就这样狠狠宰了人家
<missI> - -
<myke2> MaskRay: 给人家Ub装成了?
<missI> lemonhall: gu yi de?
<MaskRay> myke2: 我的笔记本有点问题，出现过一次 syslinux 但再启动又没有了
<maya> 你相亲的女友?
<myke2> MaskRay: 别人呢?
<Crazy1> :'(怎么就没人回我刚才那个问题了。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 你怎么装gentoo的
<myke2> MaskRay: 应该有个某个发行版本的livecd吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 论稳定还是grub
<MaskRay> myke2: livedvd，因为那时没空 u盘
<lemonhall> maya: 算是吧，相处了一下。。人还可以
<maya> 哦~
<maya> 加油
<lemonhall> missI: 我不是故意的。。。。我基本不会打。。我觉得我那几个损友是故意的
<lemonhall> missI: 貌似再试验这个人的牌品。。这群赌徒。。。。
<missI> lemonhall: 新手运气都好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 玩完了????
<missI> lemonhall: 牌品如人品？
<lemonhall> missI: 纯粹一群损友。。。不过那姑娘。。真是。。。。脾气很好
<xiamx> 1/n! 这个叹号是什么意思来着？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一群无聊的朋友啊。。。开车去秦岭。。。。竟然开了一个房间打麻将。。。。。
<myke2> xiamx: 0! = 1
<pomhg> xiamx: 阶乘？
<myke2> xiamx: n! = n * (n-1)!
<lemonhall> xiamx: 阶乘？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 数学上一般都是指阶乘吧
<xiamx> 哦 好的
<missI> yes
<missI> 一直乘到1
<xiamx> 那 Sigma n=1 to infinity 1/n! 是...converge还是 diverge...（我不知道中文里怎么说）
<myke2> lemonhall: 北京?
<myke2> xiamx: 收敛?
<myke2> xiamx: 收敛于exp
<xiamx> myke2, 嗯 对 收敛
<lemonhall> myke2: ?
<lemonhall> myke2: 什么北京？
<myke2> lemonhall: 从北京开过去?
<lemonhall> myke2: 我。。。是西安人啊。。。
<myke2> xiamx: Taylor展开
<lemonhall> xiamx: myke2 是数学帝。。的确是泰勒展开
<myke2> lemonhall: ......
<lemonhall> myke2: 别无语，我虽然毕业于211.。但是不太爱学习
<xiamx> myke2, 晕我的老师没教taylor展开
<lemonhall> myke2: 高数不太好。。。。限于能勉强听懂的程度
<xiamx> 我只知道是p serie
<lemonhall> myke2: 所以结交的朋友才能做出开车去山里打麻将这种神事。。。。。。
<myke2> xiamx: 证明他收敛不是特别困难, 单调有界的
<missI> lemonhall: 和数学没关系吧
<myke2> Destine: ipv6?
<missI>   
<Destine> myke2, ?
<myke2> Destine: 哪里获得的
<maucat> ?
<Destine> myke2, what?
<myke2> Destine: ipv6地址
<Destine> myke2, what do you mean?
<xiamx> 那 Sin(1/n) converge不...
<myke2> sinx < x 对锐角x而言
<xiamx> 哦 好的，可以用 comparison test
<myke2> 哦, 不, 不能这样
<myke2> 搞错了
<myke2> Destine: 你是ipv6的地址吧
<Destine> myke2, yes, and?
<myke2> 我知会高考内的方法
<myke2> s/知会/只会/
<xiamx> myke2, 微积分也在高考内么？
<myke2> Destine: 如何得到的?
<lemonhall> xiamx: 最近好像在
<lemonhall> xiamx: 高中生也会
<Destine> myke2, why do I have to tell you?
<xiamx> lemonhall, 部分城市
<xiamx> lemonhall, 真悲剧
<myke2> Destine: 那就算了, 我现在很不稳定
<maucat> 微积分都要高考了？？？？
<lemonhall> maucat: 最简单的而已。。。求个极限什么的。。。。
<myke2> xiamx: 不是微积分, 就是判断数列收敛
<lemonhall> maucat: 再说。。。说实话。。好多高中的题。。用微积分。。。多方便啊
<Destine> myke2, fine. though i do not know what you meant by saying unstable.
<maucat> lemonhall: 当初那么点知识都才考111分。。。
<xiamx> myke2, 判断数列收敛不得用 limit test integral test的么
<myke2> Destine: teredo
<Destine> myke2, see.
<maucat> 要放现在可能都不能及格了。
<Destine> myke2, but you will have to learn to be polite.
<myke2> xiamx: 就单调有界
<myke2> xiamx: 或者极限定义
<xiamx> myke2, 这样阿
<maucat> 今天六维的邀请码有个抢到没？
<myke2> Destine: ok, i see
<Destine> myke2, junior high, huh?
<xiamx> ...我这样的放到国内绝对不及格
<myke2> Destine: senior h
<Destine> myke2, well, obviously. you know about calculus.
<myke2> Destine: no, only a bit about lim
<Destine> myke2, good for you then.
<woshishui>  /topic
<xiamx> ipv6不是很难弄到阿
<devilken> 大家给推荐一个好点的看图软件吧 自带的GNOME之眼 放大后居然是很粗糙的状态- -！ 而图片本身是足以放大的
<myke2> devilken: gpicview
<myke2> devilken: fbv
<myke2> devilken: fbi
<devilken> myke2: you're so quick in mind and action.......
<woshishui> 好
<devilken> my
<devilken> myke2: 这就去一一试试~~
<Dororo_> 不能重启是什么问题？
<happyaron> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Movie&gid=1930354 最后两段精彩。
<Dororo_> 更新内核之后就这样了
<lemonhall> devilken: 我推荐你去去搜索一下UBUNTU 看漫画。。。。
<lemonhall> devilken: 或者用那个图片管理软件。。。。
<lemonhall> devilken: 前者针对黑白线图有一些优化算法。。。。后者。。对相片的优化很强。。。。。
<lemonhall> devilken: 至于那个GNOME之眼。。。。我不说啥了
<devilken> lemonhall: 好想法。。主要是用惯了win下的picasa 想找一个替代品 平时有蛮大的图 需要缩放查看 比较方便
<Dororo_> 看漫画是用Comix吗？
<Destine> myke2, anyway, you will get one when you enter a decent college. :)
<xiamx> devilken, 或许shotwell不错
<wktian> hello
<devilken> 哇塞 一下大家推荐了这么多款 看来得一个一个试用了:)
<^k^> wktian, 好  ㍯ 
<void1> ubuntu现在能他哦内变同步iphone吗
<void1> ubuntu现在能同步iphone吗
<caleb-_-> devilken: 一般看图软件可以选缩放品质的
 * caleb-_- N 年没用过 gnome / gnome eye
<caleb-_-> eye of gnome
<devilken> caleb-_-: EOG。。自带的嘛。。最好能找到款可以滚轮缩放的
<devilken> caleb-_-: 而且是以鼠标为中心缩放
<xiamx> void1, 可以
<void1> xiamx: 用的是什么软件啊
<xiamx> void1, banshee
<lemonhall> devilken: 其实。。你不如继续用picasa
<lemonhall> devilken: 又不是没有
<devilken> lemonhall: 莫非。。ubuntu下是有的- -#
<lemonhall> devilken: 有
<caleb-_-> devilken: wine 的
<devilken> lemonhall:wine我还没研究过呢 好用么 好像WIN下的软件都能模拟？？
<lemonhall> devilken: 直接搜UBUNTU PICASA。。。好像源里就有
<void1> xiamx: 谢谢，连界面都仿制的那么象
<lemonhall> devilken: GOOGLE貌似也直接提供。。界面几乎一样，需要解决几个中文的小问题。。。速度也很不错，只要你CPU高于E2140这个级别。。绝对是流畅
<devilken> lemonhall: 我目前的源里木有诶T.T 有源么 给个
<lemonhall> devilken: 那就去GOOGLE下DEB包
<devilken> lemonhall: 恩！
<lemonhall> devilken: WINE的话。。还行吧。。。OFFCIE我直接用VBOX，或者开WINDOWS了。。。
<lemonhall> devilken: 主要就是用它模拟一个自￥！@#￥！@#￥由JJJJJJ门
<lemonhall> devilken: 翻翻墙用用
<cfy> nnnnnd,破软件.没文档...
<devilken> lemonhall: 呵呵 OPENOFFICE的兼容不给力么？
<woshishui> 我也是vobx
<lemonhall> devilken: 其余没啥了。。。WINE我尽量不用。。。。
<lemonhall> devilken: 不是很给力。。WINE OFFICE的话，需要解决的字体，中文。。还有好多细节问题。。所以。。。不如直接VBOX一个WINXP。。
<devilken> lemonhall: 网上听说了个什么永中OFFICE 那个人说好像兼容的很好 比OPENOFFICE的好
<lemonhall> devilken: 游戏的话。。WINE倒是很给力得支持了很多。。。但是我觉得蛋疼。。所以就没用WINE玩游戏
<lemonhall> devilken: 玩游戏还是回WIN吧，再说年纪也大了。。。玩不动了
<devilken> lemonhall: linux。。就不玩游戏了吧 呵呵 而且我本来也不怎么玩游戏了
<lemonhall> devilken: 永中已经倒闭了。。。所以就别折腾了
<devilken> lemonhall: - -！！
<xiamx> 最好世界全用 odt
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: wine 还是那个鸟样啊 1.39
<dreamysirc> xiamx: 全世界最好不代表在中国最好~~~~~~~~
<xiamx> dreamysirc, 真悲剧
<dreamysirc> xiamx: 有悲剧 人生才比较完善~~~~~~~
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刚刚被抓壮丁帮别人刷机了……
<Dororo_> wine
<devilken> lemonhall: 怪了 安装好点击图标怎么不启动呢
<Dororo_> wine可以不装ms字体吗？
<Crazy1> 有谁知道正则表达式到IRC频道是什么啊？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 下午我们几个损友和巧克力妹子去秦岭打麻将，打输了她30个牌子
<lemonhall> edison0354: 150快钱。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 最后2小时基本都是输。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你要向我学习……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我打麻将都是赢的……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 虽然一般赢的都不大……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 但是总体反正是不会输……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我没输啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是巧克力输了30个牌子。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不过牌品不错。。。脾气好。。。就是说了说
<lemonhall> edison0354: 下次要雪耻
<ofan> 今天没断电!!!!
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好吧……别跟我比脾气……
<edison0354> ofan: 我们这几天通宵
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不过我这几年脾气变坏了一点点，因为，人善被人欺啊！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人脾气不能太好的……
<ofan> 早知道下午多睡会...
<ImN1> - -!
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<alvin_rxg> http://i.min.us/intjTM.gif
<edison0354> ofan: ^
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人比较好相处
<lemonhall> edison0354: 足够了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 胖了些
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 和我给你看的相片差距有些大
<lemonhall> edison0354: 多少有些失望
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不过。。说实话
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我已经没心情再谈恋爱了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 私聊，私聊……
<cfy> 不opera不浏览网页
<cfy> edison0354:
<maya> 又是婚姻  爱情撒。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: chromium
<cfy> edison0354: nop
<maya> 大叔们貌似拜托不了这些束缚
<edison0354> cfy: 虽然最新版又爆BUG了……
<cfy> - -!
<happyaron> cfy: 那你到我这里就没法用电脑了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: opera
<happyaron> edison0354: 看buildbot啊
<cfy> happyaron: 装个么....
<edison0354> cfy: 淡定，每天不知道更新多少次的东西，BUG少了才怪
<pivstone> = =
<happyaron> cfy: 不给root，哈哈
<edison0354> happyaron: 不影响使用的BUG
<happyaron> edison0354: o
<pivstone> z在聊扫描- -
<cfy> happyaron: clisp.10M,速度慢,sbcl稳定在60M,速度快
<pivstone> 什么
<happyaron> edison0354: 用我的grab-chromium.sh吧
<happyaron> cfy: 还是perl好
<cfy> happyaron: 那也可以的.home里嘛
<edison0354> happyaron: 瘟到死的，来源和你那个一样的
<cfy> happyaron: 我要重构XD
<happyaron> cfy: home给noexec挂载
<edison0354> cfy: 你现在啥发行版？
<happyaron> edison0354: 但我那个省心啊。
<cfy> happyaron: - -!,你太恨了....
<cfy> edison0354: debian
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: home给noexec挂载，这个啥意思？
<pivstone> 问下哈 有谁会装Wacom到驱动 网上到那个dkms 以及wacom-input-tools没用……
<edison0354> pivstone: 做设计干嘛用Linux……
<cfy> pivstone: 找 edison0354 装水果
 * cfy afk
<pivstone> 0 0
<edison0354> cfy: 做设计真的是水果王道
 * cfy sleep......
<happyaron> edison0354: /home的mount option里加一个noexec
<edison0354> cfy: 就像做开发用Linux一样
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<edison0354> happyaron: 你不用~/bin吗？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我说给他那样做
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<pivstone> 最近脑袋坑大了 想长期冻结下win
<edison0354> pivstone: 用水果去！
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 水果的无线网卡驱动咋样了？
<happyaron> edison0354: 大不了就 mount -o bind,noexec /tmp/cfy /home/cfy
 * edison0354 游戏党表示，瘟到死还是得用的
<edison0354> wzssyqa: INETL 3945能用了，其他INTEL全线无解
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 那我继续悲剧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: BCM4321，4311等水果御用卡没问题的
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 还有一些有驱动的卡
<xiamx> 买个Console玩游戏
<pivstone> 蝗虫党表示游戏只安装不玩
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我的是reltek的
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你看看去呗
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我不用的卡我也不清楚啊
<pivstone> 网上这里好热闹……
<edison0354> wzssyqa: http://www.kexts.com/
<wzssyqa> edison0354: RTL8187SE
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 印象中好像有驱动把？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 呃，还真有了啊
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 印象中，你确认下去
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不能选64bit的，是吧？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 恩，也许
<happyaron> 搞黑苹果要备份分区表吧？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 看了下，mac 也没啥能太吸引我的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，别跟我那次似的就好
 * wzssyqa 没有 apt 这种玩意就很难受了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 好吧……
<happyaron> edison0354: 被bs了吧
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 没有，只是适合的问题
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 搞设计什么的，还是mac好吧
<happyaron> :)
<microvolcano> 俺刚买了一个yardvps，好几个小时了，状态还是pending，有人用过么，得多久才能用撒
<xiamx> ä¹°buyvm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, libqq会挂
<knownbad> 没吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 挂了之后就会被锁帐号
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我刚刚被锁
<knownbad> 有时会锁。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 算了。继续webqq
<knownbad> 但比之前的2009好些
<knownbad> webqq不是一样麻烦？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有图，起码不锁
<alvin_rxg> o
<knownbad> 不就裸聊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 裸毛
<gebjgd> knownbad, 打字。发黄图
<knownbad> 您没毛？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比你的多
<alvin_rxg> 打黄字，发黄图
<alvin_rxg> 黄上驾到！～～～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小李子退下
<knownbad> 记得我有些
<alvin_rxg> 嗻，臣告退
<knownbad> 但忘了给你们没。
<alvin_rxg> 看这个呗 http://www.sankakucomplex.com/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: web.qq.com 非常慢哎，10分20分钟才出来 desktop
<alvin_rxg> 最近 kabeldeutschland 访问国内部分网站非常的慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里挺快的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: tudou.com 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很慢
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打开了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 土豆上的东西能看？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有区域限制？
<alvin_rxg> y
<alvin_rxg> 没有限制
<alvin_rxg> 不过我得翻……因为速度太慢了……只有个位数K/s..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不错
<alvin_rxg> tudou 是比 pps 好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pps现在不错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我天天看
<alvin_rxg> 不爽，字幕可以是中文，语音不要翻译的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pps很少有语音中文的阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 基本都是英文。中文字幕阿
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我承认我看的港片比较多
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<Zambezi> Seriously now. I would appreciate some help regarding a serie shown in China. I can hardly find anything about it and not any clip. It's about Ding Junhui, it's called Dragon Ball No.1. It's made by D5 Studio in Beijing. His characters named Xiao something.
<Zambezi> I don't mind if it's clip in Chinese. I just want to see some of it.
<alvin_rxg> key words: Ding Junhui, Dragon Ball N.1, D5 Studio, Xiao something...
<Zambezi> alvin_rxg: Not enough. Maybe easier to google in Chinese?
<alvin_rxg> Zambezi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ding_Junhui#In_popular_culture  <= this one?
<Zambezi> alvin_rxg: Yes. I can only find information that it "exist".
<Zambezi> alvin_rxg: Here's a picture that may give clue: http://www.chinasportstoday.com/images/blog/384.jpg
<alvin_rxg> Zambezi: http://www.zhongman.com/animation/newdt/gnnews/20091218/09252646380.html found it
<alvin_rxg> Zambezi: there's some news, but didn't find any cartoon..
<knownbad> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6125386/exotics.tar.gz
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 看看这个
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<alvin_rxg> Zambezi: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&biw=1276&bih=694&q=%E9%BE%99%E6%96%97%E5%8F%B0%E7%90%83&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=vid:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wv
<alvin_rxg> only 2 same clips
<alvin_rxg> 3d cg..
<knownbad> 原本给德国香肠的但他死了
<knownbad> 养眼的
<alvin_rxg> 晕……
<knownbad> 流鼻血没？
<alvin_rxg> erotic...
<knownbad> 放心不恶心的。
<Zambezi> alvin_rxg: Thanks alot! I bookmark that URL. I don't have flash installed and KVM is not configured after I reinstalled. I thumbnails seems to look like what I'm looking for.
<alvin_rxg> 流毛，都开始清心寡欲了
<knownbad> 这么年轻就阳痿了？
<alvin_rxg> Zambezi: :)
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是，怕太多了
<knownbad> 我上次回国带了伟哥给老婆的表弟。  要点？
<alvin_rxg> 不要
<knownbad> 我的好看的，绝不让你后悔
<knownbad> 我自拍的。。。lol
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> 才不要看老男人的
<knownbad> 年轻的日本妹妹啦。
<knownbad> 等你下完我就删了。
<alvin_rxg> Zambezi: http://www.freedomlxy.com/News/Show.asp?id=3874  you may play it with Ding Junhui..
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我早删了
<knownbad> 妈的
<alvin_rxg> 怎么
<knownbad> 不识货。。。呵呵
<Zambezi> alvin_rxg: I'm going to idle here a while in case someone notice
<alvin_rxg> ok
<knownbad> Zambezi: did you search from baidu?
 * knownbad turns attention away...
<Zambezi> knownbad: No. That's why I'm here for tip.
<alvin_rxg> 各位有啥好的 gtk theme 推荐的？
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, orta, Equinox evolution,  atolm
<alvin_rxg> 呃，都要装 engine 的……
<xiamx> 而且有些engine会跟一些设计不好的gtk程序产生不兼容的问题
<alvin_rxg> 算了，还是用 Raleigh..
<xiamx> 没有引擎很没意思的
<alvin_rxg> 不说有没有意思，我需要快速的系统……
<xiamx> 好吧
<^k^>  06:10
<zise> vhi
<fennng_> 要让文件夹所有人可以读写，怎么用chown 命令？
<fennng_> samba 共享后，不能读写。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-01
<crose> 早
<ghosTM55> crose: 早 :D
<crose> ghosTM55: :P
<NoIE> 我在网上看到了一款很便宜的HD6850显卡，但是他的散热器不是热管的，我该怎么办？
<crose> 不是热管？难道是水冷？
<NoIE> crose: http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_565/index5641150.shtml 是这样的散热器。
<crose> 额，会比热管效果差很多吗……
<NoIE> crose: 不知道，我正在搜索评测文章。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 便宜没好货
<crose> 听着电扇的嗡嗡声心里还踏实:P
<NoIE> lemonhall: 家里穷。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 穷则思变
<NoIE> lemonhall: 想起小时候看电视，电视不好用了，要拿扇子扇。
<wsdjeg> 早上好啊，
<NoIE> lemonhall: 他们标称的满载温度为65度，我有点不太相信。
<NoIE> wsdjeg: 早上好。
<wsdjeg> 肚子都空了 要去吃早饭
<lemonhall> NoIE: 别信
<lemonhall> NoIE: 有钱了就上水冷。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我家穷。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 可以烧热水。。。。。冬天可以当暖气
<lemonhall> NoIE: 多好
<NoIE> lemonhall: 夏天怎么办？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 水冷貌似也不贵把。。。DIY下来可能就300多
<lemonhall> NoIE: 什么卡都能用吧。。。就是一装置。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 舍不得。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 随便你。。。水冷的好处也明显。。。好的水冷让你可以猛超频
<NoIE> lemonhall: http://img001.photo.21cn.com/photos/album/20101202/o/9C476FD3170C1094F7B52DEA2A61D5A4.jpg
<NoIE> lemonhall: 网上说，满载为68度。
<cfy> lemonhall: 大叔生活这么规律啊:)
<ghosTM55> hi all
<ghosTM55> 在聊什么呢
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍠ 
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩？
<lemonhall> cfy: 基本都是12点前睡。。8点半左右醒来
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我刚看了水冷的设备
<cfy> lemonhall: 哦.....
<NoIE> lemonhall: 嗯。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 近两年不折腾了。。装修花了我太多钱了
<lemonhall> NoIE: 还要结婚，生子。。。我草。。。好工作太重要了
<NoIE> lemonhall: 有房真好。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 现在是真的觉得生活有压力感了。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 如果是单身，没房子。。立马上水冷。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 优势明显啊。。显卡才31度。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 而且估计很安静
<js519> ubuntu dvd 里不含内核源码吗？
<cfy> js519: 有网络么?apt-get source 包名即可
<cfy> 内核估计是linux-image啥的.不过我是debian.你ubuntu应该也差不多
<js519> 有，是 sudo apt-get install linux-source 安装的，可是vmware-tools在编译安装时还是提示找不到正确的内核，说头文件不对，gcc的目录也说不对
<cfy> 头文件和内核源代码不是一个东西
<wsdjeg> 谁在用vim
<wsdjeg> 请教个问题
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 有神马问题，直接说好啦
<wsdjeg> 我刚装的 感觉无从下手 最简单的编译文件 执行文件都搞不定 想着点入门的资料
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: vim是编辑器，不是用来编译和执行文件的啊
<snoop_fy> wsdjeg: vimtutor
<wsdjeg> 那不能想ide那样 可以dbug
<wsdjeg> 可以直接运行咯
<js519> vim 找本有关linux的书就可以了
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 可以是可以的，你先学习一下vim的基础，然后看看别人是怎么用vim的，就好了
<js519> ISBN 978-7-302-20956-0
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 命令行里执行vimtutor，会有一份不错的边看边操作的文档让你入门
<wsdjeg> 我看过别人吧vim打造成ide的
<wsdjeg> 哦 直接输入vimtutor么？
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 对，你可以那么做，看个人的使用习惯
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 你也可以只让vim做编辑操作，别的事情切换到terminal里干
<wsdjeg> 别的都在终端么？
<wsdjeg> 那gediter+终端可以么
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 看个人习惯，反正都是编辑器，你喜欢用哪个就用哪个，但是你会玩vim或者emacs后，别的编辑器就不会去用了
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 你可以先从vim入手，花个两个小时，好好看下vimtutor，学习一下基础
<wsdjeg> 确实 听说vim和emase是比较经点
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 虽然轻量，但是功能强悍，emacs相对于vim来说已经算重的了
<wsdjeg> 谢谢了啊 我现在刚接触这个 以前也是一直在用linux 不过都只是当上网本用 只上上网 现在想找点实在的事情做
<js519> 什么叫轻量什么叫重量
<ghosTM55> js519: 他指大小
<wsdjeg> 恩 emase大一点
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 不客气，Linux下有很多好玩的东西了，没事可以多看看
<js519> 什么的大小？程序占用的空间？
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 编辑器啥都行。。。。
<wsdjeg> 是的 网上从有这么说 windows可以做到的 linux一样可以 而且可以更好，linux可以做到的 windows只能干瞪眼
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 实在不想浪费时间用GEDIT或者ECLIPSE挺好的。。。。
<wsdjeg> 我现在电脑上装了N多
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 反过来说都一样
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: WINDOWS能做到的，LINUX也是干瞪眼儿。。。
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 就一操作系统。。用吧。。
<wsdjeg> 我刚刚入门么 都接触下  寻找合适自己的
<wsdjeg> 确实 系统都是浮云 主要看你在做什么
<ghosTM55> wsdjeg: 那也不是绝对的，要打游戏还是要用windows，总之自己喜欢，找到对胃口的东西就好了
<lemonhall> 年轻的时候浮躁，觉得用LINUX很牛逼。。。。
<wsdjeg> 也是
<lemonhall> 后来只是觉得用LINUX当桌面少操心病毒
<js519> 赞同，以为用linux就很有面子
<lemonhall> 现在只是工作需要。。。所以顺手把它配置成比较好用罢了
<wsdjeg> 这个确实是我换linux的元
<wsdjeg> 微软的那玩意太容易出问题了
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 还是浮躁。。微软用好了。。。照样稳定得很
<wsdjeg> 是的啊
<wsdjeg> 说不清楚 我是从xp用到7，
<lemonhall> 我初期折腾DEBIAN的时候，都是2个星期重装一次
<wsdjeg> 期间换了n多次
<wsdjeg> 后来用了linux就一直没有换过
<lemonhall> 所以，用就行了。。。你不搞开发，嵌入式，服务器。。或者C语言。。。。
<wsdjeg> 想学c的
<lemonhall> LINUX对你来说就是一个可以不杀毒的，还算好用的操作系统
<wsdjeg> 恩 这个倒是真的 不用我太操心系统会出问题
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 11.4 DSL 拨号，每隔2－3分钟断网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328575&p=2300441#p2300441 RT。已经在论坛搜了遍了，lcp-echo-failure 也已经改大了，照样断，切换成WIN7就没问题，所以肯定是系统问题。还有人说要看看是不是驱动的问题，这个没试。有懂的兄弟还请帮忙，一直纠结这事。 。 统计信 ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你还不去陪黑丝袜啊
<lotutu> 请问在C中有没有探测文件类型的函数，类似shell中的file的功能
<delectate> arch推送gnome3了，但是怎么删除gnome-panel-bonobo？
<delectate> arch推送gnome3了，但是怎么删除gnome-panel-bonobo？
<Kandu> lotutu: 沒有的。得靠系統調用
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大清早的。。我们又没同居呢
<ofan> morning...
<lotutu> Kandu: 刚才去##c问了下，有人说libmagic
<lotutu> Kandu: 没听说过这个，正在看man
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 快点啊
<lemonhall> lotutu: ???
<lemonhall> lotutu: 怎么看MAN？
<lemonhall> lotutu: man libmagic?
<lemonhall> lotutu: 你装了哪些库
<lotutu> lemonhall: aptitude install libmagic-dev,  then man 3 libmagic
<lotutu> lemonhall: 或者到file的源码目录/doc/libmagic.man看
<qingshan1979> 好冷清，都出去玩了 么？
<inode> lemonhall: 哈另，我来了
 * ghosTM55 没出去玩
<inode> 问下各位，xterm的字体为什么那么多的方块呢
<inode> ghosTM55: 我们聊天
<ghosTM55> inode: 你xterm的字体没设置，google一下如何设置
<lotutu> lemonhall: 你试成功了吗？我这里说undefined reference to magic_open , error, file, close 那么几个函数，可是/usr/include下有magic.h，magic.h里也有这几个函数
<ghosTM55> inode: 然后确保你xterm支持utf-8，对应的中文字体已安装
<inode> ghosTM55: thanks
<ghosTM55> inode: np
<lemonhall> lotutu: man 3啊。。。这个命令是专门看库的？
<lemonhall> inode: 你谁啊？
<lemonhall> lotutu: 没有试呢。。你把你代码贴出来。。。。我刚开始看，刚吃早饭去了
<lotutu> lemonhall:似乎是的，还有编译时加入 -lmagic就没有我说的那个问题了，不过还是没有 得到结果
<lemonhall> lotutu: 呵呵
<lemonhall> lotutu: 你是想探测什么文件啊？
<lotutu> lemonhall: 我想写一个程序把所有不是perl , python,  等等的可执行文件取消可执行权限，因为每次从fat32分区复制过来的文件都会有执行权限
<cfy> lotutu: 其他文件的可执行性呢?
<cfy> lotutu: 你是不是想,文件夹要执行.其他文件都不要?
<lotutu> lemonhall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601556/ 我写的测试文件，还不能工件
<lotutu> cfy: 不是那么简单，pl等的要保留
<cfy> lotutu: 哦.
<lotutu> cfy: 原来想要读取#!行，但是这样不能解决 elf文件
<lotutu> 所以想要用file的输出结果
<cfy> lotutu: 调用file即可.
<cfy> lotutu: 简单的perl程序
<cfy> lotutu: 在perl里面调用File::Find,然后搞就好了.估计不超过一个脑袋:)
<cfy> lotutu: 或者直接搜脚本
<lemonhall> lotutu: 我也正想说。。file就好了，或者直接下载file 的 src看看
<soiamso> lotutu: find grep
<lotutu> lemonhall: cfy : perl 的好弄，我想练习一下C呢
<cfy> lotutu: C也简单吧....
<lotutu> cfy: 你是说用system("file")?
<cfy> lotutu: 除非你perl用模块.否则不难啊.
<lemonhall> lotutu: 或者你应该去GOOGLE CODE去搜索一下magic.h
<cfy> lotutu: 差不多吧
<lemonhall> lotutu: google code search
<soiamso> lemonhall: magic.h 能识别 python perl ?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我不知道。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 这个库我都是刚知道的
<soiamso> lemonhall: 就跟他的名字一样是 magic
<ImN1> maya: 洗好拉
<maya> 哈哈
<leaveboy> 还是打dota吧
<vic> gstreamer0.10-good-plugins  这个东西依赖libsoup-gnome ，libsoup-gnome 依赖gnome-kering。。。为啥啊要依赖这个。。。。最后把gtk3都整出来了
<maya> 这里   icq   msn  skype  qq  gtalk
<lotutu> lemonhall: 我这里就有 magic.h,不用google code的，我再试试吧
<maya> 我表示很无语。。。。。
<lemonhall> lotutu: 不是，我是说搜索一下别人怎么引用的
<lemonhall> lotutu: 你去忙吧，其实直接看FILE的SOURCE最快
<ImN1> maya: 嘿嘿
<lotutu> lemonhall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601567/ ,网上找的别人的用法，实验过，可以用
<lemonhall> lotutu: 恭喜
<lemonhall> lotutu: 处理的全面么？我刚才看了FILE的源代码。。。真是事无巨细都处理了。。UTF-8
<lemonhall> soiamso: 竟然把一个.js的文件猜成了C语言文件
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不过大部分的二进制文件它猜测的很准
<soiamso> lemonhall: 所以才叫 magic
<zkwlx> 哈喽！看得见我说话吗？:D
<zkwlx> 我手机登录的，不会又悲剧了吧囧
<zkwlx> @_@
<sikao_lfs> zkwlx: 看的见。。。。。。
<Guest97621> 大家好
<^k^> Guest97621, 好  ㍢ 
<Guest97621> 怎么修改ubuntu的运行级别啊
<lotutu> lemonhall: 不全面，我刚刚发现一个问题，http://paste.ubuntu.com/601568/
<sikao_lfs> zkwlx: 你一共说了3句
<zkwlx> 好，真不容易
<Guest97621> 有人会修改不？
<lotutu> lemonhall: 你也遇到问题了？
<cuihao> Guest97621: 何目的？
<sikao_lfs> Guest97621: 我也曾为难过，不过最后跟踪脚本发现好像几个级别都一样，默认好像都是2.记不清了。
<Guest97621> cuihao, 是啊，就是想开机进入字符界面
<Guest97621> si
<Guest97621> sikao_lfs, 默认级别是2 不错，怎么修改呢？
<cuihao> 哦，关掉GDM什么的不行吗？
<Guest97621> cuihao, 找不到GDM
 * NoIE 正在下载 ubuntu 11.04-dvd，速度 200.1kb/s，高兴。。。
<sikao_lfs> Guest97621: 恩，把相关的目录里的s什么的脚本改成，，，k什么的。
<zkwlx> 他是要装NV官方驱动
<lemonhall> lotutu:hello.pl: a /bin/perl script text executable
<Guest97621> sikao_lfs, 那里面没有关于gdm的
<sikao_lfs> Guest97621: 或者什么grub里改什么的。你可以放狗搜索
<lemonhall> lotutu: 有问题。。。貌似file的原代码里。。还有大量处理一些细节的其他东西。。
<sikao_lfs> Guest97621: grub的什么文本启动模式，能放狗搜到资料。
<Guest97621> sikao_lfs,我都查了几天了，都没有找到解决办法
<lemonhall> lotutu: 否则file 的SRC就不可能有一堆文件了
<lotutu> lemonhall: 唉，还是看看file的源码吧
<lotutu> lemonhall: 我撤了，bye
<sikao_lfs> Guest97621: 你用“grub开机进入字符界面”搜搜试试
<inode> sikao_lfs: shenme?
<inode> sikao_lfs: very easy to do that
<vic> 越来越讨厌gnome了。。。依赖太复杂了
<void1> debian系不是redhat系，几乎无运行级别这个说法
<sikao_lfs> inode: 恩，在帮guest97621出点子，我相信能进入这种IRC聊天的人自学能力都不错。
<inode> sikao_lfs: you can remove gdm,or close the start-daemon gdm
<Pwnna> vic: 然后发现kde依赖更加的复杂。最后就直接用console了
<vic> Pwnna: 没发现kde的依赖有多复杂
<inode> Guest97621: remve gdm,you can do this
<Pwnna> vic: 那就用KDE
<void1> 不管依赖复杂不复杂，都是包管理做的事啊
<vic> Pwnna: 正在用 嘿嘿
<ltn> KDE+1
<vic> 依赖不完全 就是自己编译都过不去不是。。。
<Guest97621> sikao_lfs,看来我要重启试试了
<Pwnna> 算来，自己写GUI
<Pwnna> 算了
<vic> 关键是我都不知道怎么就把gtk3依赖上了 莫名其妙啊。。。好吧 我删掉 然后出问题了 各种循环依赖。。。坑爹啊
<inode> very sadly for myself.emacs is hard to config the chinese font
<sikao_lfs> inode: 哈哈，没玩过emacs。一直用vim。。。。。。不清楚，什么系统？
<inode> sikao_lfs: gentoo for a short time
<inode> sikao_lfs: could you sent to me your "~/.emacs"
<Guest97621> sikao_lfs, 终于弄好了，就是修改了grub的配置文件。谢了
<sikao_lfs> inode: 只能等其他用过的网友来帮忙了。。。。。。centoo 里的，我的是ubuntu。我随手安装的，还没用过。
<ltn> (set-frame-font "Courier 10 Pitch-11")			;英文字体
<ltn> (set-fontset-font "fontset-default" 'han '("文泉驿微米黑")) ;中文字体
<inode> Guest97621: you can remove dm,very easy
<sikao_lfs> inode: 文件是在家目录里的.emacs.d里的东西？
<inode> sikao_lfs: ltn mainly ,
<sikao_lfs> inode: 还是/etc/emacs23/site-start.d/00debian-vars.elc里的东西？或者/etc/emacs目录下的全部？
<ltn> sikao_lfs: ~/.emacs是配置文件
<sikao_lfs> ltn: 我的家目录里无那个隐藏目录，只有.emacs.d个。。。。。唉，没用过，算了不打搅了，你帮inode吧。
<ltn> sikao_lfs: 那不是个目录，是个文件
<inode> ltn: "han" is the font "wqy-mihei"??
<ghosTM55> ltn: hall
<ghosTM55> ltn: hallo
<inode> ltn: so thant ,what is wqy-microhei
<ltn> inode: hans是指中文字体，后面的wqy-指具体哪个字体
<vic> inode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601573
<inode> ltn: could I press 'wqy-microhei"?
<ltn> inode: 我理解hans是说，接下来我要定义的是中文字体啊！然后后面的“文泉驿微米黑”是说，我要定义的字体是什么
<inode> but I have no your font ,only wqy-microhei
<ghosTM55> inode: just use the font you have first
<ghosTM55> inode: see if it works
<ltn> inode: wqy-microhei一样的。如果你是英文locale，貌似是把这个字体叫microhei的。
<inode> ltn: the same case
<lemonhall> vic: 我都不明白你们为何仇视GNOME
<inode> ltn: sent  me your config-file,OK?
<ltn> inode: the full config?
<inode> ltn,yes
<inode> ltn: only emacs
<vic> lemonhall: 不是仇视，是把我搞郁闷了。。。循环依赖啊。。。好把  atk gtk2 gtk3 都依赖。删哪个都不行。。。我要gtk3 都不行
<vic> lemonhall: s/gtk3/删除gtk3
<inode> ltn wgetpaste,oK?
<strangemk2> 哪个包依赖gtk3啊
<vic> gconf
<ltn> inode: wait, paste.ubuntu.com
<vic> gconf被 emacs  google-chrome-dev 依赖
<ltn> inode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601576/
<vic> 可是我想用chrome啊
<vic> 看来 得用chromium了
<ltn> inode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601576/ 刚才你像是掉线了？
<ghosTM55> ltn: 我gtalk开在另外一个workspace，你妹的
<welloong> ...
<vic> inode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601580 这是我的  你可以参考一下
<welloong> 请问下大家，怎么屏蔽用户登入登出irc的提示信息
<ltn> welloong: 我用quassel，右键点频道，有这个功能
<welloong> itn》我用的是empathy
<welloong> 我搜了好久，好像没有什么命令可以屏蔽，在irssi下也不行
<ltn> welloong: 这恐怕是客户端的功能，可能没有命令模式的
<blueghost> google 的 account 目录也抽风啊
<myke2> blueghost: 是的
<welloong> 之前一直用的是irssi，太多登入登出的信息了
<blueghost> myke2:) 为什么， 他奶奶的 死共匪
<strangemk2> 客户端的功能，xchat和pidgin都可以
<ghosTM55> 很多irc客户端都是可以屏蔽登陆登出信息的
<myke2> blueghost: 不要乱说了好吧, 你这样freenode早晚会被抽风的
<welloong> 感觉empathy聊天窗口比较友好
<js519> 昨天晚上我怎么找不到这个频道？
<welloong> 有没有人进去过
<welloong> #ubuntu-hk这个
<ImN1> - -！
<ImN1> 去过#ubuntu-jp
<blueghost> 死 G 匪
<welloong> 还是cn比较活跃，tw也没什么人冒泡
<fanzeyi> 我去jp看看= =
<ImN1> jp也不热闹
<ImN1> 不知道是不是我去错时间了
<welloong> 我觉得
<welloong> #ubuntu很强大
<fanzeyi> ...我进入了。。1K多人呢
<welloong> Gus81 11时17分04秒
<welloong> my english is very bad, i speak spanish, sorry
<ImN1> - -
<ImN1> my english is very bad, i speak chinese, sorry - -！
<ghosTM55> -_-||||||||||||||||||||
<ImN1> 这么长黑线
<blueghost> my english no is good. i say chinese, sorry
<vic> 编译pyside好慢
<welloong> 额。。。继续备课
<ImN1> 可以作衣服了
<welloong> 吃饭时间快到了。。。
<vic> chromium能用chrome的插件不啊？
<NWMonster> vic: 能用
<welloong> 淘宝问题未解决。。
<vic> ok
<NWMonster> jp那里非常安静，我一直都挂在那里
<myke2> blueghost: 除非你能改变他, 否则你要适应他.
<blueghost> myke2:) 抄。
<ltn> welloong: taobao可以啊！
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是说你
<welloong> itn：不行啊，没办法安装证书
<blueghost> 共产党:) 操
<welloong> blueghost：要低调
<myke2> welloong: 我觉得freenode早晚会被封掉的.
<vic> blueghost: 小心国安请你喝茶
<welloong> 吃饭咯
<blueghost> 共产党:) 怎么你 有妈生，没娘教
<welloong> myke2：irc早晚被全封
<myke2> vic: 他经常说的
<myke2> welloong: 这不会, 国内的服务器不会
<ltn> welloong: 我完全可以。支付宝的话，装linux控件
<welloong> myke2：国内的更危险
<welloong> itn：支付宝可以，但淘宝我登录要有电子证书验证，目前还没办法
<imadper> 共产党知道irc的存在吗?
<Yangtse> 应该是不太了解
<Yangtse> 只有计算机专业人才才知道
<Yangtse> gfw工作人员就知道http
<ltn> Yangtse: 这……很多人知道“聊天室”
<myke2> Yangtse: 怎么可能
<blueghost> Yangtse:) 这里有 log， google 也搜得到
<Yangtse> 国内聊天室都不是irc
<Yangtse> gfw工作人员用baidu的吧
<welloong> 有时间得学习学习怎么搭建个irc？
<void1> gfw的工作人员或许水平比这里的人高多了
<myke2> Yangtse: 怎么可能
<roylez_> welloong: 嫌命长了不是
<welloong> 同意voidl的说法
<myke2> void1: 肯定
<nono> test
<^k^> nono, ....  ㍣ 
<nono> ^k^: hello
<blueghost> <vic> 据说有个emacs的viper扩展，可以在emacs里用vi的操作 ... [05:00]
 * imadper mageia太给力了~~~~~~~
<Kakurady__> 怎么说呢，“随时保持警惕”吧。
<vic> blueghost: 你说对了。。。
<imadper> blueghost:
<imadper> blueghost: 确实有
<js519> ^k^ 也有被人控制的时候吧？我以前好像见过它说人话
<blueghost> <yangtse> 上个月unaty就一直崩溃，我就受不了了[04:40]
<blueghost> Yangtse:) <yangtse> 上个月unaty就一直崩溃，我就受不了了[04:40]
<blueghost> 呵呵
<imadper> js519: 老k已经人机合一了
<vic> blueghost: viper是默认就带的。。不过现在大家都用扩展的viper 功能更强大
<Kakurady__> 以前看到过网络监管人员偷偷上某知名微型网络日志的。
<^k^> js519, 这是怎么回事？  ㍣ 
<Yangtse> 你那是引用我说的话？
<blueghost> vic:) 这是 google 查到的
<welloong> code
<nono> ºÍ^k^˽ÁÄËü²»ÀíÎÒ
<^k^> nono:say 和^k^私聊它不理我 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<maucat> rhythmbox 不支持CUE吗？
<jimgg> blueghost: 昨天刚升级到11.04，刚用unaty就崩溃，现在还是用gnome
<imadper> maucat: 不支持
<nono> 测试
<blueghost> jimgg:) 哦
<imadper> maucat: deadbeef支持的最好
<^k^> nono, ....  ㍣ 
<lemonhall> jimgg: 挺好的
<lemonhall> jimgg: 个人感觉11.04好
<blueghost> Yangtse:) 这是 google 查到的，只是告诉你，这里 google 查的到你说什么。
<maucat> imadper: 唉。我电脑上好多ape
<vic> blueghost: http://emacser.com/vimvsemacs.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 钗黛双收：若你也同Vim难割舍，却又看Emacs情切切 | Emacs中文网
<imadper> maucat: maucat 都说了,deadbeef可以支持,支持的很好
<js519> 有办法在VMware的虚拟机或者VBox里使用11.04的全局菜单呢?
<Yangtse> 你百度给我看看
<imadper> maucat: 或者你去切割ape文件
<imadper> maucat: audicioush也还行,个别ape不能播放罢了
<maucat> imadper: 但是我感觉rhythmbox 上的google音乐插件非常好
<imadper> maucat: 那就自己给audicious写一个,不就行了?
<jimgg> lemonhall: 呵呵，因为还是用gnome, 没感觉到变化
<maucat> imadper: 我去试试你说的播放器
 * imadper 还在用gnome吗?快去体验kde吧!!绝对崩溃到死~ jimgg lemonhall
<lemonhall> imadper: .......................................
<Yangtse> ubuntu的kde本来就不行。
<jimgg> imadper: 很久没用kde了
<ltn> Yangtse: 从4.4以后好多了
<vic> ub的kde就是脑残  还不如arch+kde  绝配
<ltn> vic: arch本身的稳定性太差了
<ltn> 我从11.04的beta1开始用的kubuntu，到目前还没崩溃过
<OT_iux> @@
<js519> 都不如windows的界面
<OT_iux> 真不习惯 unity 界面
 * OT_iux 路过
<OT_iux> 我还是喜欢dock 在下方
<ltn> OT_iux: 现在屏幕都太宽，放在左边有一定道理
<ofan> ltn: arch党表表示很稳定...
<OT_iux> 还有既然 global menu 了，就不要最大化算了……
<OT_iux> 最大化以后看起来好畸形
<OT_iux> 额…… 放左边增加我启动程序的时候鼠标移动的距离，真不方便
<vic> ltn: 没发现
<lemonhall> OT_iux: ...........
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你奶奶的
<welloong> 哈哈
<derinix> 我的笔记本宽屏的，感觉unity还是很方便的
<vic> ltn: arch的稳定性我觉得很好。。。。没崩溃过。。。快两年了
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 想找你的时候总是找不到
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 癞萌猴早，我奶奶挂了很多年了，你想见她？
<ltn> ofan: 我用了1个月，碰到两次更新后X起不来
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 想给你讨论冰与火之歌呢
<OT_iux> ltn: 反正我现在用的dock放下方，遮挡时自动隐藏
<ofan> ltn: arch需要比较强的动手能力
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你奶奶个熊。。。这两天死到哪里去了？
<OT_iux> 癞萌猴: 额，那个我没怎么看过……好像是奇幻背景，低魔世界，基本都是政治游戏和权力斗争
<lemonhall> ofan: 没觉得。。。ARCH在我手里用起来和UB没区别
<Yangtse> arch 需要什么动手能力
<ltn> ofan: 这不是x起不来的理由。相对来说，gentoo就几乎没有出过这种问题
<OT_iux> 癞萌猴: 事情多阿
<Yangtse> 扯淡
<js519> 有没有ubuntu的衍生版集成私有驱动的啊！！！
<ofan> ltn: 只要不乱装,解决好依赖,不用testing,基本不会有问题
<larry1> OT_iux: dock怎么放下面啊
<Yangtse> 就安装的时候而已
<lemonhall> ofan: 我到现在还还是手动编译东西。。。。。照搬UB的习惯
 * RavenChan 有没有人最近会从美国回国的?
<ofan> lemonhall: ub没必要编译
<Guest47833> 一直以来发现一个奇怪的问题，为什么，右键菜单ubuntu上没有办法截图！
<OT_iux> js519: nvidia的私有驱动可以直接装阿
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 恩。。。是低模世界
<Guest47833> 谁能把右键菜单截图我看看！
<lemonhall> RavenChan: ？？？想找人给你带东西？
<Yangtse> arch testing表示很稳定
<OT_iux> Guest47833: 没法直接截图，但是你可以设置一个延迟，然后点右键
<Guest47833> 延迟？
<js519> 学校的网关认证是win系统下的，无法上网
<RavenChan> lemonhall, 想把kindle送去amazon修...
<ltn> 靠，大家都表示arch很稳定，是不是我显卡有问题？
<lemonhall> RavenChan: 还好我没买
<RavenChan> lemonhall, = =
<Guest47833> 截图软件的延迟？gnome-screenshot能延迟截图？
<ofan> ltn: 没升级好吧  最近xserver升级,比较麻烦
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 最近有剧集出来了。。。感觉不错
<cuihao> Kandu: 在不在？
<RavenChan> lemonhall, 那么你在美国么?
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 好像到后期。。魔法就多了
<lemonhall> RavenChan: 我也想啊
<vic> ltn: 你人品有问题  怪什么显卡啊  哈哈
 * RavenChan 有没有人最近会从美国回国的?
<OT_iux> Guest47833: 癞萌猴: 额，真的不熟 = =
<OT_iux> 癞萌猴: 额，真的不熟 = =
<js519> 为什么ubuntu那么慢，电脑那么容易升温
<OT_iux> Guest47833: 看这个 http://imagebin.org/151099
<OT_iux> js519: 不会阿，升温和慢都跟硬件有关
<welloong> js519：11.04好像耗电比较大
<OT_iux> js519: win认证的网关用 l2pd 就能上了
<ltn> vic: 这样，我台式机显示器修过，换了块芯片。本来是4:3的显示器，却给我换了16:10的芯片。所以，每次装系统都要手工改Xorg.conf改分辨率，不然自动识别出来的东西完全不能看。
<OT_iux> js519: 反正我可以上
<ofan> ltn: 看log
<Guest47833> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13209&start=0 原来论坛上有说啊，多谢OT_iux提醒
<vic> ltn: 这个一个配置文件的问题  你干嘛要怪在系统上
<OT_iux> Guest47833: 客气，呵呵
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<imadper> Yangtse: 用的mageia的kde,感觉还好~
 * lemonhall 南方公园第15季出来了
<sheshark> openfetion升级过后不能用了
<sheshark> 不能显示好友
<js519> 写那个网关认证的是现在教我的老师，学校的readhat服务器也都归他管，我想他可能会写linux下的认证，我不好意思向他要啊
<OT_iux> sheshark: 额，我放弃了……我一直用 飞信的web客户端
<OT_iux> sheshark: 就像我一直用 webqq一样……&
<welloong> ot_iux：同道阿
<sheshark> OT_iux: 我试试
<happyaron> sheshark: mv ~/.openfetion ofetionback
<OT_iux> js519: 额，windows下的链接使用的是什么客户端呢？
<js519> 要是他知道我在用linux又水平很菜，岂不是很丢人
<happyaron> js519: 有啥丢人的
<ofan> js519: 我赌他不会...
<lemonhall> ofan: 悲催。。。
<happyaron> js519: 你已经比别人先迈出一步了。
<welloong> 请教个问题，chmod要使下层文件和文件夹生效怎么办
<OT_iux> js519: 不会阿，linux就像是朋友送你的免费的小玩意，你如果能用就用，能用的顺手当然更好，用不顺手，问一下又不会怎么样
<lemonhall> ofan: js519 不会的
<happyaron> js519: 你要是很牛，还找他要什么，自己写了。。。
<OT_iux> welloong: 好像是加 -R 参数
<welloong> chmod -r好像不行
<OT_iux> welloong: chmod -R u+r ~/somefolder
<qy117121> nick qy117121
<OT_iux> welloong: 区分大小写
<sheshark> happyaron: 好了，多谢！
<OT_iux> welloong: 是 -R 不是 -r
<welloong> OT_iux：哦！没注意到这个！
<OT_iux> welloong: 呵呵
<js519> 我也不清楚是什么客户端，就是个简陋的界面，用户名和密码要填，认证服务器为空，我用家用路由器上的常见认证方式都不能认证
<welloong> OT_iux：昨晚被这个搞得累死，网页一直无权限
<welloong> 一直以为是apache的问题
<lemonhall> js519: 什么东西？
<js519> 以前我用wine运行客户端可以正常认证上网，现在同一个客户端一认证就被强制离线
<lemonhall> js519: 抓包看看
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为什么我的Ubuntu是这样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328599&p=2300728#p2300728 为什么主题应用不了呢？ 捕获.PNG 是在VBOX中运行的。开机还好的，过个5秒钟，就这样了。 10.10及之前版本都没有问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ming0506 — 2011-05-01 11:51
<welloong> 自己动手搭建linux下的IRC服务器
<welloong> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread300071.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<js519> 他在讲SYN三次握手这些通信时提到说如果你弄懂了原理，你可以自己写个协议，我想他肯能就是自己写的认证规则
<js519> 我抓过包，完全看不懂
<ofan> p...
<vic> 推荐一个firefox的划词翻译插件  搜的几个都不是很好用啊
<js519> 有哪个翻译软件是好用的啊，翻译得面目全非
<vic> 翻译就机器翻 然后人工修改
 * RavenChan 有没有人最近会从美国回国的? OTL
<Guest47833> 该名字的命令是是神马？
<Guest47833>  /nick？
<Guest47833> 不行啊
<qy117121> 后面加 想改的名字
<Guest47833> test
<Guest47833> 木有该过来啊
<^k^> Guest47833, ....  ㍤ 
<Guest47833>  /nick 有帮徒
<Guest47833> ㍤ ？？
<qy117121> 不支持中文
<Guest47833> 。。。
<vfatelinux> 好了
<ubanchu> ...用wubi在win7下不会有问题?
<haolly> hellow everybody
<void1>  /kick ^k^
<haolly> 终于来的了irc
<vfatelinux> 怎么还wubi啊，现在用的都是正系统噢
<lenovo_Arch> ubanchu: 升级内核很纠结
<vfatelinux> 原装的好使点
<ubanchu> 那windows果断抛弃?
<welloong> ubanchu：必须的
<lenovo_Arch> ubanchu: 不至于，抛弃Windows同样会纠结……
<haolly> 这里到人也太少了吧。
<qy117121> 是少了点
<ubanchu> wine能在ubantu里用不?
<welloong> #ubuntu应该挺多人的
<lenovo_Arch> ubanchu: 是ubuntu……
<qy117121> 可能是现在是假日的原因人才少的
<welloong> ubanchu：wine能在ubuntu运行。。
<lenovo_Arch> #ubuntu里都是用英文的
<qy117121> 可以
<welloong> 谁帮忙test一下能不能进#welloong
<welloong> 感谢lenovo_Arch
<lenovo_Arch> 进去了，没人
<welloong> lenovo_Arch：只是试试创建的模式
<Kandu> cuihao: ?
<lenovo_Arch> 哦
<MarconM> giano_: oi
<MarconM> tudo bem
<giano_> tudo beleza
<alpha080> Test
<^k^> alpha080, ....  ㍤ 
<lenovo_Arch> 小k又点名了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<alpha080> 小K寫的是亂碼。。。
<fdfviu> 杯具啊，我刚才用U盘启动 11.04，然后用 gparted 将 /home 分区的文件系统由 ext3 转成 ext4 后，数据丢失了。请问有没有办法恢复？救命。
<alpha080> andchat挺耗電的
<lenovo_Arch> ^k^: 中午都睡了
<Yangtse> yaaic
<Yangtse> 有个女友价值计算器的软件
<Yangtse> 经过鉴定
<Yangtse> 我媳妇是精品
<alpha080> 格式化了？testdisk
 * iGirl 五一快乐~~~
<fdfviu> alpha080: 没有，只是转换文件系统格式
<ofan> Yangtse: 求真相..
<blueghost> 我还有一个关于 oauth 的问题
<blueghost> 从请求验证到获得 access token 都完成了
<blueghost> 但有一个 情况怎么做
<Yangtse> ifan http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i5684
<blueghost> 没有 第一步的 token 怎么获得访问 access token
<alpha080> 論壇里有這樣的貼子，關机，等你找到線索吧。
<alpha080> 居然沒備份。。。
<ofan> Yangtse: 看不到
<Yangtse> 知道，我就看看你是不是真的想看
<alpha080> 誰用過宏基4738g系列的？
<ofan> Yangtse: 这还有假?
<win_user> ?
<win_user> test
<^k^> win_user, ....  ㍥ 
<lenovo_Arch> test
<^k^> lenovo_Arch, ....  ㍥ 
<qy117121> 南瓜
<lenovo_Arch> ……
<qy117121> 呵呵
<qy117121> test
<^k^> qy117121, ....  ㍥ 
<lenovo_Arch> 第一回被小k点名
<lenovo_Arch>  :D
<qy117121> 同是第一回
<iGirl> 水货进攻irc啦?
<lenovo_Arch> 话说最小定制安装Ubuntu的ISO去哪下？
<qy117121> 不太清楚
<iGirl> lenovo_Arch: alterte cd就可以,server cd也可以阿
<lenovo_Arch> 恩，我试试吧，这两天拖下来好几个11.04了……
<qy117121> 拖那么多干嘛。。。。
<iGirl> lenovo_Arch: mini.iso也可以...不过要路由上网
<iGirl> qy117121: 表情党主席什么时候来irc了?
<lenovo_Arch> 32位，63位的，前两天的beta版……
<iGirl> lenovo_Arch: 63位...
<qy117121> 63位版
<lenovo_Arch> ……
<qy117121> 今天装了pidgin ,为了上扣扣的，顺便就上了下irc
<iGirl> pidgin可以上qq?web qq多好
<iGirl> 可以视频呐
 * gfrog 11.04彻底杯具了，竟然打不开硬件加速，完全没法用unity了
<lenovo_Arch> IRC还是Opera方便
<win_user> test
<qy117121> web 占CPU有点多
<lenovo_Arch> 皮筋的QQ安不上……
<win_user> 悲剧
<^k^> win_user, ....  ㍥ 
<iGirl> lenovo_Arch: irssi最好lol
<gfrog> iGirl, webqq丢消息丢的很厉害
<iGirl> gfrog: 没发现
<iGirl> 发不出去倒是经常
<qy117121> 我是把libqq的郁解天放到/usr里的。。
<gfrog> iGirl, 网络稍不好就丢消息
<iGirl> 实际却是发出去了
<happyaron> irssi
<gfrog> iGirl, 反正就是不稳定了
<iGirl> gfrog: 哦..我广东的近腾讯,不怕lol
<Stifler> hi
<gfrog> iGirl, 。。。
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍥ 
<lenovo_Arch> 靠近深圳小心被扫描
<iGirl> gfrog: 我很少用的,用过几次没有问题阿,视频也很好的
<gfrog> ^k^, 调戏
<giano_> Archlinux + gnome3
<gfrog> iGirl, 帝都人民表示羡慕妒忌恨
<iGirl> gfrog: 帝都?那只新来的帝都鸟阿,咋俺不认识呀~~~
<gfrog> 有人在atom平台上搞过11.04咩，显卡加速要怎么搞？
<lenovo_Arch> Arch+G3还没用过QQ……
<qy117121> 我正用的就是Arch+G3
<^k^> gfrog, 顺便说一下，你介意我问你一个私人问题吗？  ㍥ 
<iGirl> kk今天咋了?
<gfrog> ^k^, bot竟然要问我私人问题。。。
<Stifler> 哈哈
<iGirl> gfrog: 菊花有难了lol
<^k^> gfrog, 我不希望有一个参数，就问我个人的问题。  ㍥ 
<Stifler> bot看上腻了
 * gfrog 我对机器人无爱。
<lenovo_Arch> 刚和家里聊天，用的win
<Stifler> win QqQ?
<gfrog> ^k^, help
<Stifler> help
<gnulinux_xiita> Linux ArchGang-jedi 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 22 17:48:36 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<gfrog> ^k^, who are you
<win_user> 不是已经有webQQ了么
<Stifler> pidgin+libQQ2012
 * gfrog 机器人竟然不自报家门，不靠谱。 ^k^ 
<lenovo_Arch> 2012？？
<iamfbi> 五一快乐啊，大家
<lenovo_Arch> 我连2010都安不上……
<lainme> Stifler: 你都2012了啊
<^k^> gfrog, 我是爱丽丝。  ㍥ 
<qy117121> 我是下的deb包，解开放/usr 里就能用了。。
<win_user> 13点是什么意思
<Kandu> win_user: 罵 gfrog 的
<gfrog> Kandu, ....
<cfy> Kandu: 同意
 * gfrog 我恨bot
<win_user> Kandu: - -.
<lenovo_Arch> win_user: 报时……
<cfy> lenovo_Arch: no.13不是报时....
<lenovo_Arch> 小k挺好玩的
<win_user> lenovo_Arch: 我以为它只提示13点
<Stifler> lainme: 哈哈
<Stifler> ...
<lenovo_Arch> 极不准确报时……
<gfrog> host www.google.com
<gfrog> `host www.google.com
<gfrog> 到底是啥语法。。。
<gfrog> ^k^, 反应太慢啦，该回去升级大脑了
<Stifler> ^k^: 回去吃代码去吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 回答我的问题
<^k^> gfrog, 没有多少人表达自己的方式。  ㍥ 
<lenovo_Arch> 小k又来了
<qy117121> 小k真好玩
<blueghost> 我以前已经请求了一次 token，并且已经确认。 但我丢失了 token 后，怎么找回来
<lenovo_Arch> 改天也做个bot玩玩
<lenovo_Arch>  :D
<blueghost> 有谁懂得我的问题吗
<blueghost> google 的第三方 oauth 认证。
<blueghost> 我已经 申请， 并已确认 获得 access token
<blueghost> 基本上，有 request token，就可以 获得这个 access token。 但 request token 已丢失， 怎么重新获得 access token。 是否又要重新 过一边流程
<blueghost> 谁可以回答我的问题啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 懂 oauth 吗
<soiamso> blueghost: 不懂 openauth
<soiamso> blueghost: 在研究这个？
 * Stifler 忍不住吟诗一首：自挂东南枝...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 基本过程没问题
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是有个问题
<win_user> 东南枝有什么典故？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • win7下硬盘安装ubuntu11.04重启后无法启动ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328614&p=2300927#p2300927 求各位大神解决。。。谢谢 重启后发现直接进入win7，win7在C盘，我重新空了空间去装ubuntu的 统计信息: 发表于 由 keoia — 2011-05-01 13:38
<lenovo_Arch> 孔雀东南飞，五里一徘徊……
<blueghost> soiamso:) 在 google 中 getRequestToken， 会获得一个 token， 通过这个 token 在 google 的个人帐号中 确认允许第三方的 的访问
<blueghost> soiamso:) 确认后，以 requestToken 获得 accessToken。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 问题是 ，如果我丢失了，或者重装了电脑，没有 了 requestToken， 那我怎么重新获得 accessToken 呢
<fillayu> 真是伟大的劳动者，五一节还在电脑前
<blueghost> fillayu:) 美国过五一节的吗
<soiamso> blueghost: http://blog.csdn.net/hereweare2009/archive/2009/03/08/3968582.aspx
<soiamso> blueghost: A 过程？
<fennng_> fillayu: 在电脑前当然不是在劳动了。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是 requestToken 换 access token。 我丢了前面那个 request token 后， 怎么重新获得 access token
<gfrog> fennng_, 你这句话让码农们情何以堪
<soiamso> blueghost: re request request Token ?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我已确认了这个第三方 的访问了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是又要从第一步做起???
<soiamso> blueghost: 我也不懂
<blueghost> soiamso:) 第一步，获得 request toke，第二步，到 google 账户中确认， 第三步获得 access token
<blueghost> soiamso:) 这三步全部做完了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 但由于重装机器， access token 没了。 request token 也没了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是否可以直接从第三步获得 access token 呢
<blueghost> soiamso:) 前两步都做过了的
<blueghost> 后两步都需要 一句 第一步获得的 request token
<win_user> 其实我连request token是怎么一个过程都不懂，还是很愿意看到你们讨论
<vic> 我觉的google肯定考虑这个重装等因素 所以你应该去google问下
<blueghost> win_user:) 就是申请一个 请求token，以这个请求 token 在google 账户中确认 第三方访问自己帐号的服务， 最后以请求token来换取access token
<blueghost> vic:) 我英文超烂
<blueghost> vic:) 就是看不懂，才来问的
<vic> 。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> vic:)
<vic> google翻译啊  虽然驴唇不对马嘴的 不过还是能看懂点的
<blueghost> vic:) 太累。
<vic> 你问了就不累了 关键是没人知道不是
<blueghost> vic:) 是啊， 但还是心存侥幸不是
<blueghost> vic:) 不过我猜想， request token 是临时的，可能不能重复获得 access token
<vic> 实验啊
<vic> 用同一个token 重复一下 看看效果
<blueghost> vic:) 好的，可能要今天试一次，明天再试一次，可能有时效的
<vic> 换台机器试试
<blueghost> vic:) 好的，谢了
<leilei> 升级1104中，不知道会不会悲剧
<Xiaomao> 我悲剧过一次
<Xiaomao> grub 搞坏了
<blueghost> leilei:) 不是会不会，而是肯定
<blueghost> leilei:) 不是会不会悲剧的问题，而是 会不会 不悲剧
<leilei> 我从1004——1010没悲剧，就是网速慢，6个小时
<blueghost> leilei:) 你捡到了
<jimgg> leilei: 我昨晚升级折腾了一晚
<leilei> 还有一个多小时才能下载完，慢啊！
<lenovo_Arch> 升级悲催过，再也不敢升级了……
<hata> 求轻巧的bt工具，支持内网
<jimgg> 网速再给力点就好了
<soiamso> hata: 内网都要 bt /
<wujie> 各位在干嘛
<Stifler> 为啥有个RMVB文件用MPLAYER可以放，用TOTEM就不行捏？
<Stifler> wujie: 看代码...
<lenovo_Arch> 编码问题？
<Stifler> lenovo_Arch: Totem如何设置编码？
<lenovo_Arch> 这个不会。以前用Matlab处理Avi视频时遇到过，不过没解决……
<Stifler> lenovo_Arch: 哦
<jtshs256> Stifler: gst²å¼þ¶¼×°ÉÏ¡­¡­
<^k^> jtshs256:say Stifler: gst插件都装上…… in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Stifler> lenovo_Arch: 主要是MPLAYER不好拖
<myke2> soiamso: 内网不能?
<Stifler> jtshs256: 哦
<soiamso> myke2: 可以阿，但是 bt是为内网设计的吗？
<lenovo_Arch> jtshs256: 被小K点名了
<myke2> soiamso: UPnP?
<jtshs256> lenovo_Arch: 失误了……
<myke2> Stifler: mplayer不是可以用方向键操纵的?
<jtshs256> Stifler: totem用的是gstreamer后端吧……
<Stifler> jtshs256: 恩
<Stifler> myke2: 太慢..
<Stifler> 老实说我在看H
<myke2> Stifler: 那用mplayer的frontend
<myke2> Stifler: 阿, 这个还是少看为好
<soiamso> myke2: 那个网关这么傻开UPnp ？
<Stifler> myke2: 用了2天才下完，好歹瞅一眼。。。
<Stifler> myke2: frontend?推荐个
<lenovo_Arch> ……
<myke2> Stifler: 既然你是看这个, 就恕不奉陪了
<jtshs256> ……
<Stifler> myke2: 好吧，我错了
<hata> myke2: weechat好用不
<myke2> hata: 还可以, 我就用用基本功能
<myke2> hata: 对emacser而言当然是erc好用, 但我emacs一窍不通
<Stifler> VIM党前来护驾
<hata> myke2: 我用irssi，不懂emacs
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 大家帮忙推荐几本Linux下编程书籍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328625&p=2301078#p2301078 我想学习linux下开发，应该看哪些书籍？鸟哥的书我已经有了，想在深入了解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazyyujie — 2011-05-01 14:40
<myke2> hata: weechat和irssi差不多
<hata> Stifler: vim也可以irc？
<myke2> hata: 可以, VimIRC效果不行
<Stifler> hata: 不知道也，应该有把
<Stifler> hata: 是银魂里的hata不？
<myke2> hata: 最近的还是for vim 7.2的
<hata> Stifler: 我不是卡通人物~
<hata> myke2: 最重要操作方便
<myke2> hata: 你可以试试, 我连登陆都没成功过
<lenovo_Arch> 小K的新帖预报是定时的，还是有新帖就预报？
<hata> myke2: :o
<hata> myke2: http://imagebin.org/151113 irssi的效果其实也不错
<myke2> hata: 那最好不要换, 换其实很折腾
<hata> myke2: 嗯
<blueghost> qt有个播放器很好用
<blueghost> clementine
<js519> ext4的文件分区格式会不会导致有些软件不能正常使用啊？
<soiamso> js519: 不会，
<soiamso> http://zone.tudou.com/midi2011bj
<Stifler> g.cn
<hata> mldonkey 怎么设置下载目录？
<imadper> 同志们,有什么可以记账的mode吗?org-mode记账不方便诶~或者独立的软件也可以~
<wujie> wps
<wujie> ubuntu的office太糟糕了
<myke2> wujie: libreoffice
<wujie> 恩，排版经常出问题，而且还乱码
<myke2> wujie: 用Office的捷径: 装windows, 用office.
<win_user> 制作U盘安装linux,同时安装pe,有人试过么？
<win_user> 在一个U盘上...
<wujie> 这要盘支持
<zhtx> 有人用emacs么？
<myke2> win_user: 理论上当然可以, 分区下, 然后分别装
 * NoIE 生活大爆炸 第四季 第21集 很给力。
<wujie> 分区
<zhtx> 有点关于MEW的问题
<myke2> 什么emacs
<wujie> msn
<zhtx> 能否在空闲时检查新邮件？
<zhtx> 还有能否高亮标记新邮件？
<wujie> 我用雷鸟
<zhtx> 高亮标记不需要
<wujie> 用雷鸟
<zhtx> 如果可以直接把新邮件归出来，和thunderbird就没有任何差距了。。
<win_user> myke2: 哦，多谢
<zhtx> 鸟太大
<win_user> wujie: 多谢！
<zhtx> wujie: mew才2.1Mb
<myke2> win_user: 不知道pe有什么要求
<wujie> 问一下，有win7 IRC频道么
<myke2> zhtx: 你把emacs的体积加上
<wujie> 秒杀win
<zhtx> myke2: 我还用emacs做其他事情
<vic> 果断删除emacs
<zhtx> myke2: 写代码，挂qq，上irc，泡新闻组，还有gtalk
<wujie> 嘎嘎
<myke2> zhtx: 挂qq? gtalk?
<zhtx> myke2: 算起来一个ide100m,qq70m, irc 10m, 新闻组10m, gtalk 15m
<zhtx> 节省不少
<win_user> myke2: 没有要求，就是想装win2003
<zhtx> 木有办法么。。
<wujie> 7
<wujie> 我用NT6
<myke2> zhtx: emacs有qq的组件?
<zhtx> myke2: 可以外挂myqq，也可以用elim
<wujie> NT6安装win7就10分钟
<myke2> zhtx: qq这种封闭的东西他们怎么写成emacs lisp的
<wujie> eva
<myke2> wujie: NT6???
<wujie> NT6
<wujie> 恩
<zhtx> myke2: 我的意思是要么开一个shell运行myqq，要么用elim
<zhtx> 最近连gedit都换掉了
<myke2> zhtx: 都没听说过, 话说现在tx已经把qq2008服务关掉了?
<zhtx> 现在打算让emacs接管电子邮件
<myke2> zhtx: gedit有什么用?
<wujie> 鄙视GNOME
<zhtx> myke2: myqq用2009协议
<myke2> wujie: what's nt6
<myke2> zhtx: 我现在都用webqq的
<zhtx> nt6? ==vista?
<zhtx> webqq太大了，一开占60m内存
<wujie> NT6就是一个引导程序，可在winpe运行，
<zhtx> wujie: ntldr吧。。
<myke2> zhtx: 官方的?
<wujie> 不是
<myke2> zhtx: 现在不用ntldr了
<zhtx> myke2: no
<myke2> zhtx: 这还是XP时代的产物
<wujie> http://www.xker.com/page/e2009/1026/83191.html
<zhtx> 这里没人知道我的问题啊，闪了
<myke2> wujie: gnome不错的
 * NoIE 4G内存无压力。
<imadper> wujie:kde好呀~就是偶尔崩溃
<gebjgd> gnome3进库了
<wujie> gnome主题库到现在都没更新
<touparx> 都用gnome3了？
<lenovo> 下午好
<wujie> gnome2.99
<gebjgd> touparx, 显然不用
<gebjgd> touparx, 继续openbox
<touparx> gebjgd< 你不是用openbox么？怎么也在凑gnome3的热闹
<gebjgd> touparx, 我有gnome的程序
<gebjgd> touparx, 升级的时候看到gnome3进库了
<lenovo> 谁在用openbsd？
<myke2> openbox 不会用
<lenovo> ？？
<win_user> r0bertz: 是YinMeng么？
<gebjgd> lenovo, 就为了zfs?
<lenovo_Arch> 疼猪在用openbox
<lenovo> gebjgd, 为了自虐
<gebjgd> lenovo, 38内核可以上btrfs了。zfs没有必要
<touparx> myke2< openbox也很好用，gebjgd就一直用
<gebjgd> lenovo, 没什么虐不虐的
<myke2> touparx: 不会啊
<gebjgd> lenovo, 桌面照样有
<touparx> gebjgd< 话说刚刚还用vbox试了一把zfs
<gebjgd> touparx, 我们老板用了很久了
<lenovo> gebjgd, linux没有表面上的那么安全
<gebjgd> touparx, zfs
<touparx> myke2< 很简单，桌面就那样
<gebjgd> touparx, 真机器
<touparx> gebjgd< 你老板的服务器上的？
<Kandu> gebjgd: gnome3 進庫了，真麻煩了
<gebjgd> touparx, 桌机
<if_else> 各位，之前用 django 1.2 搭建的工程，使用 python manage.py runserver 提示：Error: No module named staticfiles
<touparx> gebjgd< 桌机用solaris？
<if_else> 以前是正常的
<myke2> touparx: 在我等菜鸟看来难用.
<touparx> gebjgd< 还是fb？
<gebjgd> touparx, opensuse
<gebjgd> touparx, 你好好看看zfs on linux
<touparx> gebjgd< 那不是个fuse上面的么？
<gebjgd> touparx, 恩
<touparx> gebjgd< 早上看了点zfs的消息，说是linux native的还没完全达到zfs的功能
<touparx> gebjgd< 用fuse带zfs？你老板做什么的，研究文件系统？
<gebjgd> touparx, 他是linux内核贡献者
<gebjgd> touparx, 96年之前就用linux了
<touparx> gebjgd< 牛逼的老板啊
<touparx> gebjgd< 他没把你带进去做些贡献？
<myke2> lenovo: linux没有表面上的那么安全 什么意思?
<gebjgd> touparx, 带什么？
<touparx> gebjgd< 把你也培养成内核贡献者啊？
<gebjgd> touparx, 我们公司不做那东西
<touparx> gebjgd< 看来还是老板自由啊，不用一定得做跟工作相关的事
<gebjgd> touparx, 他早就不弄了
<gebjgd> touparx, 公司忙的要死
<touparx> gebjgd< 你毕业了么？
<gebjgd> touparx, 上班4个月了
<myke2> touparx: 一般博士生是叫导师叫老板的
<touparx> gebjgd< 。。。现在给哪国人出力？
<gebjgd> touparx, 德国人
<lenovo> myke2, 没有任何防护措施
<gebjgd> myke2, 我不是博士生
<myke2> gebjgd: 不, 我只是说一个现象
<touparx> gebjgd< 坚定的做墙外人啊，可惜我们这些还在墙内的
<myke2> lenovo: windows有?
<gebjgd> touparx, 墙内钱少阿
<gebjgd> touparx, 恩格尔系数太高阿
<gebjgd> touparx, 回不起
<lenovo> myke2, 支持的好些
<lenovo> myke2, 你不用windows？
<myke2> lenovo: SELinux是否是? iptables是否是? 我也不太清楚.
<lenovo> myke2, 你现在用用的ubuntu？
<myke2> lenovo: 有什么问题?
<myke2> lenovo: 说什么bsd什么的我还真不清楚, 但是windows似乎没那么强大.
 * imadper lenovo...你怎么想的?linux下面没有任何防护措施是什么意思?需要什么,但是没有的?
<lenovo> 我用了将近两年ubuntu
<imadper> myke2: bsd没好哪儿去,debian的新版就是主bsd内核的,一样的
<imadper> lenovo: so,你中了很多病毒,还是被黑客入侵很多次?
<myke2> imadper: 我说bsd我不清楚, 没发言权
<imadper> myke2: 是,我知道你的意思~
<myke2> imadper: debian新版, 你说squeeze? 那个kfreebsd还没有正式发行吧
<lenovo> imadper, 我的ubuntu运行速度好慢
<imadper> lenovo: 所以不安全?
<gebjgd> lenovo, 2004年的笔记本路过
<imadper> myke2: 貌似一直就有,以前就有
<gebjgd> lenovo, 跑的跟飞一样
<lenovo> gebjgd, 呵呵
<vic> linux没有360，没有给力的杀毒软件，没有清理垃圾软件。。啊啊啊，不给力啊，我中毒咋办啊。。。。啊啊啊
<myke2> imadper: 有归有, 但不是说发行了啊
<lenovo> 我现在wubi安装de
<imadper> myke2: 恩,但是可以用....
<wujie> gnome3好狠
<myke2> imadper: 我记得是技术预览
<imadper> lenovo: ubuntu是慢...
<myke2> imadper: 我有次脑子发热下载下来装了下
<vic> 讨厌 arch把gnome3放源里。。
<imadper> myke2: 难道你悲剧了?
<gebjgd> lenovo, 不用ubuntu就行了
<myke2> imadper: 把我的/boot搞坏了
<gebjgd> vic, 我刚升级玩
<myke2> imadper: 这还能修复, 不要紧的
<lenovo> imadper, 你基于什么目的用linux
<gebjgd> vic, 我刚升级完。还不知道有什么后果
<imadper> myke2: 哈哈~恭喜~
<myke2> imadper: bsd的slice命名我完全不懂, 不过也被摸索出来了
<lenovo> gebjgd, 用什么？
<imadper> lenovo: 装13,这个理由您满意不?
<gebjgd> lenovo, arch
<myke2> imadper: 结果发现无线网络无法使用
<vic> gebjgd: 今天升级 竟然带上了gtk3 坑爹啊
<gebjgd> vic, 我也看到了
<lenovo> gebjgd, 晕
<imadper> myke2: 哈哈,我的mageia现在无限也不能用!!!!!
<gebjgd> vic, 等着出问题呢
<touparx> vic< gtk3我好早就装了
<lenovo> imadper, 不怎么样
<myke2> imadper: 我看见kfreebsd的wiki里面说有个致命的漏洞让kfreebsd完全不支持无线网络, 解决方法是用FreeBSD的livecd
<touparx> vic< 反正还有个gtk2
<vic> gebjgd: 主要是我用kde啊 我要gtk3干嘛 果断把依赖全部干掉 于是我的emacs，chrome牺牲了
<imadper> myke2: 关键我现在是mageia,但是还是不能用无线,能搜到,但是一定会链接失败
<gebjgd> vic, 不用kde的路过
<imadper> lenovo: 我喜欢emacs,但是win下面用emacs蛋疼,所以就过来了
<myke2> imadper: linux是否有内核级保护我还真不知道, 但是像iptables这种内核防火墙是有的.
<lenovo> imadper, 我用vim
<imadper> myke2: 肯定有呀,直接用cpu区分的kernel-mode和user-mode
<vic> chrome12版本以后是不是都依赖gtk3了  郁闷
<imadper> lenovo: vim一些硬伤呀....
<lenovo> imadper, 呵呵
<imadper> lenovo: 你用vim怎么调试c程序?
<imadper> lenovo: 能有gdb-many-window的效果
<myke2> lenovo: ubuntu不慢的
<lenovo> imadper, 我不学什么劳什子语言，呵呵
<touparx> vic< 感觉用linux很难摆脱gtk
<myke2> gebjgd: ubuntu的桌面响应不应该慢吧?
<imadper> lenovo: 那你用vim干嘛???
<touparx> vic< 我在linux下试过
<gebjgd> myke2, 没怎么用过
<touparx> vic< 最基本的firefox就需要gtk
<gebjgd> myke2, 垃圾发行版
<vic> touparx: 都是qt惹的祸啊 当年非的弄个坑爹的协议
<lenovo> imadper, 测试软件
<imadper> lenovo: ............
<vic> touparx: 不然就是qt一统天下 kde千秋万代了
<lenovo> gebjgd, 什么不垃圾？
<gebjgd> lenovo, arch
<vic> touparx: 还有gnu这个推波助澜的家伙。。。
<dream_awake> gtk3尽快完全替代gtk2吧
<imadper> gebjgd: arch在我们学校没法用
<lenovo> gebjgd, 玩arch简直自虐
<vic> lenovo: 怎么说？
<imadper> lenovo: arch自虐吗???
<gebjgd> lenovo, 天天用的
<gebjgd> lenovo, 跑的可爽了
<touparx> lenovo<玩过gentoo没？
<dream_awake> lenovo, arch用户很镇定
<lenovo_Arch> arch不至于吧……
<gebjgd> lenovo, gentoo才是自虐
<imadper> gebjgd: 我们学校上网认证不了...就连不上网,于是就没办法装认证客户端...
<lenovo> gebjgd, 我用过两个月arch
<vic> arch党出来围观 lenovo
<tenzu> 放假还有这么多人
<gebjgd> imadper, dsl用户表示毫无压力
<hata> rtorrent 龟速中
<lenovo> vic,-_-
 * vic 俺不放假！！
<imadper> gebjgd: 话说,我一直想用arch,我现在连不上网,怎么装呀?
<lenovo> geb
<imadper> gebjgd: 真的很想装上~
<vic> lenovo: 用了快两年的arch 没崩溃过
<myke2> gebjgd: ubuntu的桌面响应速度不应该慢吧?
<gebjgd> myke2, 没怎么用过
<vic> imadper: 把官方源都下载回来 然后装呗
<myke2> gebjgd: 恐怕慢的原因是gnome和一大堆软件
<imadper> vic: ................好大............
<lenovo> gebjgd, 我们学校一堆垃圾电脑，可惜没时间整修，要不全装上linux
<touparx> gebjgd< gentoo也不是自虐
<gebjgd> touparx, 绝对的自虐了
<vic> imadper: 不大 一点都不大
<myke2> lenovo: ubuntu没什么差的
<gebjgd> touparx, 码工表示很讨厌编译
<imadper> vic: 是吗?多大?
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu里硬盘开启AHCI方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328643&p=2301232#p2301232 网上搜到的都是WIN的教程，在UBUNTU里应该怎么开？ 谢谢指教 我是11.04版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenyehong90 — 2011-05-01 16:04
<lenovo> myke2, 是啊，人性化傻瓜化
<myke2> vic: 官方源都下载, 疯了?
 * imadper 我发现,很多不是apt的发行版,装软件都不能用tab补全软件名
<vic> myke2: 上不了网 那怎么办
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你那儿不过劳动节么？
<myke2> vic: 可以估计啊
<myke2> vic: 比如要装什么
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 滚完床单了吗
<gebjgd> tenzu, 弄项目呢
<gebjgd> tenzu, 加班
<Stifler> 还是漩涡操作系统好阿
<vic> imadper: 这个补全确实比较坑爹 不过貌似pacman有补全的bash补丁把
<myke2> lenovo: 不傻瓜也行啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: project manager啊
<imadper> vic: 不知道,我现在用urpmi,装一个带有版本号的软件表示压力很大....
<touparx> gebjgd< 非码农表示编译没鸭梨
<lenovo> myke2, 呵呵，你用的那个版本的ubuntu？
<cao_gongfei> myke2:) 什么傻瓜
<myke2> lenovo: 你只要在装的时候选择命令行系统就ok了
<vic> imadper: arch党都是yaourt搜索的  压力不大
<imadper> vic: 好吧...
<myke2> vic: zsh-completion有
 * imadper 党妈,快来和谐 cao_gongfei 
<cao_gongfei> imadper:)
<lenovo> myke2, 呵呵
<vic> myke2: 对 我说的就是这个  不过我不用。。。呵呵
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 还在滚床单????
<myke2> vic: 不用bash了
<imadper> 同志们,知道啥软件或者emacs的mode可以用来记账吗?
<vic> imadper: 我觉得你要装arch也不是很难。。。。你先把认证客户端下载到u盘啥的。。。然后装完基本系统 就把认证装上，然后在联网
<edison0354> lemonhall: 满世界的人都知道你在滚床单了
<vic> myke2: zsh的干活。。hoho
<myke2> vic: 那软件不能保证能在core下跑
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 很多啊
<myke2> vic: 对了, 他那里有linux? 然后装arch?
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) gnome 也有一个默认的 gnome crash
<imadper> vic: 不行...要图形界面的客户端
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) gnome 也有一个默认的 gnome crash
<hata> 除了transmission，还有什么，有什么
<myke2> imadper: 什么情况?
<vic> imadper: 。。。。。。竟然没cli的
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 喵了个米的,刚转到kde过来...
<myke2> imadper: ?
<imadper> vic: 没!以前可以用linux1x,现在不行了
<myke2> imadper: 你那里有linux么
<imadper> myke2: 就是,想要个记账软件
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 是 记现金帐的？
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 很多的
<imadper> myke2: 有呀
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 等等
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 使用 d 标记了删除邮件后，邮件不能选中了，怎么恢复？谢谢
<myke2> imadper: 不是, 我说为何不能装arch
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 是吗~哈哈~就要记账~
<imadper> myke2: cli下面上不了网
<touparx> imadper< gnucash,homebank?
<hata> myke2: arch/setup
 * vic 我在想可以在虚拟机里装然后tar打包一下 在真机上解压一下 不知道可不可行
<imadper> touparx: 好,我去看看下~
<myke2> imadper: 你那里有linux的话可以协助构建系统的
<myke2> imadper: 用的是你现在的linux上网, 用chroot
<myke2> imadper: pacman -r
<myke2> imadper: 我看见的发行版都支持这种安装方法的
<imadper> myke2: 哦~chroot,但是那样我装arch的时候还得留着这个mageia?
<myke2> imadper: 恩
<myke2> imadper: 装系统的时候不需要chroot的
<imadper> myke2: 也就是说,我要有四个系统...
<myke2> imadper: pacman足够强大了
<myke2> imadper: 他可以安装到任意一个挂载的目录中
<imadper> myke2: 连补全都没...
<imadper> myke2: 好,我去google查下细节
<myke2> imadper: 补全
<myke2> imadper: 补全不是pacman干的好吧
<Kandu> imadper: -_-b
<myke2> imadper: 就像apt是靠bash
<myke2> imadper: 只是debian自动给你装上了补全脚本而已
<imadper> myke2: 哦哦~
<dream_awake> myke2, bash_completion?
<imadper> myke2: 用的字典补全?
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/oQuote?content=114224 看看这个是否适合
<if_else> 各位，mutt 中的附件，如何提取？谢谢
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 多谢了,我去看看去~
<myke2> imadper: 不相信你用一个极端冷辟的shell看看能否用apt补全
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/CAMSEG?content=103758
<dream_awake> if_else, 在邮件里按v
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/CAMSEG?content=103758 这个貌似更好
<myke2> imadper: 我帮你找下wiki
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 俩都是 qt的
<Kandu> imadper: pacman 包自帶補全腳本了，你不用，怪誰
<imadper> myke2: 好吧~~~
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 恩,而且好详细呀
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 第二个???
<myke2> Kandu: 我忘了pacman的补全哪里装的了
<imadper> Kandu: 我现在还装不上呢
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 第一个,感觉更像投资记录
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) http://qt-apps.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&logpage=0&xcontentmode=4297&page=1 这里有很多， 慢慢找
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 看看第二个
<pointer> 大家好……
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 好~
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 谢了~
<pointer> 话说……   eclipse总是崩溃啊><
<if_else> dream_awake: 谢谢兄台，俺试试！
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) opendesktop.org 上有很多程序呢。 gtk, kde, qt 的都有
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄台，谢谢，搞定！提取之后还会保存在邮件中吗？
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 还真没去过,我去再看看去~
<dream_awake> if_else, 会阿，又不是删除
<cao_gongfei> imadper:)
<dream_awake> if_else, 难得有用mutt的兄弟啊
<if_else> dream_awake: 我还是新手来，之前配好了，可以收发邮件！但是日常使用，还不是很熟悉，日后有问题还要麻烦你来！
<touparx> dream_awake< mutt网上配制一大堆啊，很好找的
<if_else> dream_awake: 最近 gmail 打开比较慢，也想见识一下神器！
<touparx> dream_awake< 我现在就一直用他来备份gmail
<dream_awake> if_else, 我写了一个配置教程，有兴趣你也看看:)
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，mutt 配置 auto_view 是用来，在 mutt 中预览附件的，如果不能打开的，就可以用另存附件查看是不！
<dream_awake> if_else, 对
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，谢谢，地址有吗？你的 mutt 配置可否参考一下！我使用 getmail / maildrop / msmtp 收发的
<dream_awake> if_else, 我也差不多这配置，没用maildrop，http://dreamland.blog.51cto.com/417830/87510
<if_else> dream_awake: 好的，谢谢兄台，我先学习一下！
<dream_awake> if_else, 不客气
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，我之前有看到过这篇！原来是出自你的手笔！不过我在 mailboxes 还有那些 set mbox+= inbox / 还有 maildir 邮件格式导致的问题，你的没有比较详细的说明
<dream_awake> if_else, 导致什么问题
<if_else> dream_awake: 我采用的 maildir 没有把每个收件箱都建立 maildir 要求的目录结构导致没有收到邮件，当时绊倒了我，好不容易解决了
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，每个 maildir 格式的收件箱都必须要用 new,cur,tmp 这三个子目录才能接收邮件的，你是这样的吗？
<dream_awake> if_else, 是阿，不过好像是会自动建立的吧，太久忘记了
<dream_awake> if_else, 现在我也是主要用thunderbird了，惭愧
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，纠结的是 inbox 可以自动建立，其他用 mailboxes 中定义的邮箱却不能自动建立，这让我很是纠结啊啊啊
 * touparx 悲剧，gmail登录不了
<vic> 我刚刚上了  能上去呢
<myke2> 请问if (!x) 是不是就是 if (x == 0)
<if_else> dream_awake: 没关系，mutt 用来管理 邮件列表还是不错的，我最近加入了几个邮件列表，邮箱有的比较频繁，所以才用上 mutt 的
<dream_awake> if_else, :-)，那也没办法，建几个文件夹也是一劳永逸
<touparx> vic< 我这遍教育网，刷了好躲遍还不出来，泪奔~
<cao_gongfei> touparx:) 别被自己的眼泪淹死
<cao_gongfei> touparx:) 快别哭了，就快自己的眼泪淹死了
<if_else> dream_awake: 是的吗？当时我不知道 maildir 格式，有着要求，好多教程，基本上都没提到这点！当时死活收不到邮件，我还以为是 maildrop 配错来
<cao_gongfei> touparx:) 快别哭了，就快被自己的眼泪淹死了
<cao_gongfei> touparx:) 也起个和我相似的 nick
<myke2> C是%lli还是什么?
<touparx> cao_gongfei< 好像是firefox的问题，在虚拟机用ie就可以登录了，奇怪
<cao_gongfei> touparx:) 哦
<touparx> cao_gongfei< 我不是愤青
<cao_gongfei> touparx:)
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，你用 mutt 时，是怎么管理联系人的？谢谢
<dream_awake> if_else, 建个地址本文件，然后source它
<cao_gongfei> 默认的邮件客户端好慢啊
<cao_gongfei> 是不是太大了
<dream_awake> if_else, .muttrc里得alias配置里有
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，好的 我google 一下，有了关键词了
<if_else> dream_awake: 嘿嘿
<myke2> imadper: 这篇比较完整
<myke2> imadper: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_Existing_Linux
<RavenChan> 有人送修过kindle吗?
<edison0354> RavenChan: 额，你有kindle……
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，你的blog 不更新了，还是换地址了。你的那篇 雅黑字体配置，我之前有参考过，不过没有你的那种效果
<RavenChan> edison0354, ...
<edison0354> RavenChan: 额
<dream_awake> if_else, 过时了
<RavenChan> edison0354, 现在坏了，还要寄到美国去 ...
<edison0354> RavenChan: ………………………………
<imadper> myke2: 好,我去看看去~
<edison0354> RavenChan: 悲剧……
<if_else> dream_awake: 什么意思？哪个过时了，您不写 blog 了！
<myke2> RavenChan: 有数据结构题吗?
<dream_awake> if_else, 很少写了，就写写自己配置的foobar dreamix的更新消息
<RavenChan> myke2, 没有
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 大叔 滚床单 还没回
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: 额，你是谁？
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 不告诉你.
<myke2> edison0354: he's blueghost
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: ……
<dream_awake> if_else, 你用哪个发行版？
<edison0354> myke2: 果然……
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 你不会 /whois 的吗
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: 看到了
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: hushubin
<cao_gongfei> ..........
<if_else> dream_awake: 我用 arch
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 哈, 怎么把我真名都显示了
<dream_awake> if_else, 我也是，我有个微软雅黑的配置包，要不要参考一下
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: 我当时用这个都搜出来你BLOG的……
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: 说你家娃发烧了还咋的
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 哦, 实名制啊
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 哦
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，谢谢了，我同时启用带额 autohint 和 hinting 字体比较锐利！现在看习惯。
<if_else> dream_awake: 要不，来张截图，我对比一写，如何？谢谢
<dream_awake> if_else, 发个截图给你
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，麻烦你了
<cao_gongfei> cao_gongfei
<dream_awake> 你没有接受啊
<dream_awake> if_else, 接收，我用xchat发的
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) gongfei奶奶的
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 什么时候 DCD 变骂人的话了
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: ？
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: 不懂
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) gcd 是骂人的话
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 你 gcd 啊
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: 必然……
<cao_gongfei> edison0354:) 举个例子
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 你才是共產黨,你們全家都是共產黨
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 哈哈
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 是这种例子不?
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 对
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，俺用 irssi 估计不能接收啊啊，你可否把图片贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 啊啊
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，linux 互传文件文件，还是有障碍啊啊！看来要有空研究一下了
<dream_awake> if_else, 我以前也用irssi，现在这些终端程序都被我弃用了，能gui就gui了
<if_else> dream_awake: 这是我的截图，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84302 雅黑的一些字，想 看这种笔划比较多的有时看起来有点粘在一起的感觉
<if_else> dream_awake: 我正好相反，觉得 xterm + screen 可以把好多程序放在一起，切换方便！
<phyware> gcd: Greatest common divisor
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，您的图片来，我还在等来
<dream_awake> if_else, http://www.foobar2000.com.cn/data/attachment/album/201105/01/1711054lbzf9qlba7i99a7.png
<dream_awake> if_else, 效果都差不多
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，怎么打不开来！什么情况？
<dream_awake> if_else, 不会啊，可以的，我传到你刚才那个网址看看
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，我看到你的这种截图中，mutt 还可以现实邮箱的分栏，是怎么实现的！？谢谢
<if_else> dream_awake: http://dreamland.blog.51cto.com/pic/index.php?uid-417830-aid-147183.html 这个截图中的 mutt 侧边栏
<iGnome> if_else: 你那字体。几乎没hint了吧。
<dream_awake> if_else, debian里的mutt，好像用了什么插件
<edison0354> if_else: 而且是点阵字体？
<if_else> iGnome: 我不清楚啊啊，我是指定了 hinting 的
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • pidgin使用adium主题（最新版） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328657&p=2301434#p2301434 ubuntu11.04本来自带了empathy，但是感觉不是很好，qq群没法用，换做pidgin，为了使pidgin能像empathy一样使用adium主题，在网上查了半天，大致如下面的版本，其中有些错误，经过我的亲自验证，修改，我的pidgin已经可以使用 ...
<caleb-> hinting 也要字体支持的
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，我看到了！又刷新了一遍，可能我的网速太慢了把
<caleb-> 中文只用 audo-hinting 就是悲剧
<if_else> edison0354: 怎么是点阵来，那不是 雅黑吗？
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，你用的 arch 还是 debian ？
<edison0354> if_else: M$YH?
<edison0354> if_else: 干嘛不用wqy microhei？
<dream_awake> if_else, arch啊，那张是很早了
<dream_awake> if_else, http://img1.51cto.com/album/417830/130424053315.png
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，开来还是 51cto 的快啊啊
<edison0354> caleb-: 我也是autohint……
<if_else> edison0354: 微米黑也用的，雅黑也用的。
<iGnome> 黑体怎么样都没园体分布均匀的。
<myke2> if_else: 雅黑是点阵字体?
<if_else> dream_awake: 兄，你的配置可否参考一下，贴在 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 可否？
<iGnome> 适合做标题的字体
<edison0354> myke2: YH是矢量的
<if_else> myke2: 不是啊啊，刚才 edison0354 兄说是点阵，我说不是啊啊啊
<dream_awake> if_else, 我打了个安装包，不过比较大，包括字体，其实就是来自坛子里jarry的配置
<dream_awake> if_else, http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/13122029.html
<myke2> ylmf
<ylmf> 有人？
<if_else> dream_awake: 谢谢，兄台了
<ylmf> 大家好？
<^k^> ylmf, 好  ㍩ 
<ylmf> 这让人看的很揪心阿
<alpha080> 這名字，是來踢場孑的么？：）
<ylmf> 很尴尬 刚刚看到的全是english
<soiamso> if_else: 开放的不好看？
<if_else> dream_awake: 不好意思，该称呼 姐啊啊！
<dream_awake> if_else, :-)
<nalanfeng> 好了   更改了名字
<if_else> soiamso: 兄，好看！俺知道用雅黑，不妥。
<soiamso> if_else: 你可以设置 font replace
<lemonhall> if_else: 兄，雅黑有什么不妥？
<if_else> lemonhall: 不开源啊啊，算了，咱不聊这些了，聊其他的吧！
<maya> 在讨论字体？
<maya> 顶tahoma~~
<myke2> Wenquanyi Bitmap Song
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 冰与火，我看了一半才发觉
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 第一本都看了一卷了，还没有任何魔法
<alpha080> myke2: Droid fallbck
<lemonhall> if_else: 兄，你真认真。。我买了WINDOWS了，许可协议上我可以在本机无限制使用
<if_else> lemonhall: 俺，晓得了！谢谢
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你看清楚协议了？
<lemonhall> if_else: 你太可爱了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 兄~~
<if_else> lemonhall: 兄，谢谢夸奖
<lemonhall> soiamso: 协议上其实没有明确得限制你不能在LINUX里用它啊
<soiamso> lemonhall: 是吗？
<lemonhall> soiamso: ？？你说说。。。那部分明确限制了。。
<soiamso> lemonhall:  方正也能告暴雪吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: ...........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gtk3了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,  没啥变化
 * NoIE 我下载了 ubuntu-11.04-dvd 版，花了7小时。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 界面？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我不是商业使用，仅仅我个人使用你的这个字体，连出出版物都没打印半张。。。。啊。。
<myke2> 我装了点阵宋体, 怎么所有字体都变成了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<soiamso> lemonhall: 自己用的话在国内，可以无视所有版权协议吧
<myke2> gebjgd: 不会配置字体
<lemonhall> soiamso: 又没传播，又没提供下载。。多守法啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这是它 theme 你想咋改就咋改……
<lemonhall> soiamso: 国外也可以绕过去的。。但是前提是你有一份合法拷贝
<soiamso> lemonhall: 国内连那拷贝都不用吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我看了那协议觉得这么用不违反。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 那当然
<win_user> 有烟民么？我正在挣扎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我说的是界面的布局
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<lemonhall> soiamso: 问题在于。。其实我觉得WINE这东西。。。擦边球得厉害
<lemonhall> soiamso: WINE这东西。。要认真说，版权上还真是问题多多
<lemonhall> soiamso: 奥，不是版权。。是协议，或者专利
<win_user> 不如直接用win的方便
<lemonhall> win_user: 挣扎吧。。。。
<lemonhall> win_user: 多吃口香糖
<win_user> lemonhall: 你戒烟成功？
<lemonhall> win_user: 我不抽烟。。。但是朋友戒烟的时候就这样的
<win_user> lemonhall: :-D
<lemonhall> win_user: 吃什么戒烟口香糖。。。。。
<quanru> 有谁 现在在11.04  帮我看个东西：   主菜单里 evolution后跟的是什么汉字      例如rhythmbox 音乐播放器
<win_user> lemonhall: 其实对我来说吃什么都没用，只是想找一个没成功的给点自信....;-)
<lemonhall> win_user: ........................
<lemonhall> win_user: 没成的多了去了
<quanru> 不是11.04也行
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才装了WenQuanYi Bitmap Song, 把字体搞的暴难看
<MaskRay> myke2: fonts-conf 里调一下优先级
<myke2> MaskRay: 工具? 还是自己去写.fonts.conf
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才我到wenq.org里面找到一个网页脚本, 然后调整了字体顺序, 不过好像衬线字体只能是点阵字体了
<MaskRay> myke2: 那个也行，或者搜一下 <prefer>
<myke2> MaskRay: LaTeX用什么字体
<myke2> MaskRay: 我原来没有.fonts.conf
<alpha080> 自己寫也行，要工具文泉驛网站上有。
<lemonhall> myke2: LaTex当然那用矢量的效果好
<MaskRay> myke2: 随便用什么吧
<lemonhall> 是不是字体小于8号。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才zyc说黑体不正规
<lemonhall> 矢量就不给力了？
<MaskRay> myke2: 那应该用什么
<lemonhall> myke2: 黑体是非衬线字体，不是推荐的印刷字体。zyc说的不正规是不是指这个？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不清楚, 我gmail上不了了现在
<myke2> lemonhall: 有的, WenQuanYi Zen Hei Sharp
<lemonhall> myke2: 我去看看黑体应该用在那里，我记得是某些红头文件的标题严格限制要用黑体。。。。。
<alpha080> 黑体很适合閱讀。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 个人喜欢雅黑
<Tianya_126> 有没有哪位大哥指点一下，c语言编辑用vi该怎么搞啊，很纠结
<myke2> Tianya_126: vim
<Tianya_126> myke2, vim不是和vi一样吗？
<myke2> Tianya_126: vim丰富的多
<myke2> Tianya_126: Improved
<Tianya_126> myke2, ok，我事实
<lemonhall> Tianya_126: 有什么怎么搞的。。。搜索VIM IDE。。就好了
<Tianya_126> 试试
<myke2> vim我从来不当作IDE的
<lemonhall> Tianya_126: 有一篇怎样把VIM 配置成一个IDE的文章
<myke2> vim就是编辑器
<alpha080> lemonhall: 無視雅黑這种要版權的
<gebjgd> vim绝对是好ide
<gebjgd> 太给力了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你能找到版权协议不？
<Tianya_126> 受教了，各位
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我想再看看
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我WIN是合法拷贝。。。
<ofan> 围观vim死忠
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我用我WIN的合法拷贝下的雅黑，是否违反什么协议了
<lainme> vim的自动弹出补全不是很给力吧...几个插件都不太好
 * lemonhall 不扯协议。。。个人觉得雅黑配CHROME效果太好了
<myke2> lemonhall: chrome一点都不好
<lemonhall> lainme: 你用的啥？
<lainme> lemonhall: acp，不过一般都关着，因为太慢
<myke2> vim好像没什么智能补全
<lemonhall> lainme: 我用的supertab，挺给力的。。。当然，提示的还是有些多
<lemonhall> myke2: supertab用过么？
 * lemonhall 我只开了一个supertab和nerd_tree....
<alpha080> 只能在windows系統上進行拷貝吧？
<lemonhall> myke2: 你是FF党？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 协议里有明确限制？
<vfatelinux> ff4的飘过～
<lainme> lemonhall: 可能也要换supertab了，vim里凡是自动弹出的都慢，还不如手动来
<lemonhall> alpha080: 那我不拷贝。。。就用
<myke2> lemonhall: 当然ff
<myke2> lemonhall: chrome很多软肋
<myke2> lemonhall: 比如代理
<lemonhall> lainme: 你可以是是。。我觉得supertab挺给力的。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 比如证书管理
<lemonhall> myke2: 代理很好啊。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 等等
<alpha080> 我把正版的xp滅了。。。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: 证书。。我没怎么注意
<lemonhall> alpha080: XP里没雅黑。。不说啥
<hata> 怎样把rxvt的内容复制到CLIPBOARD selection？
<lainme> myke2: 现在改进了
<myke2> lemonhall: 他就直接调用gnome/kde的代理, 如果没有就挂了
<myke2> lainme: 你说什么改进了?
<lainme> myke2: 我是说证书
<fishtw> 各位好
<lemonhall> myke2: 我用的是proxy那个插件。。。读取系统的PAC文件。。。结合规则设置。。只有几个网站用代理，大多都是直连
<RavenChan> 怎么把东西寄到美国去阿...
<myke2> lemonhall: 哦, 我看看, chromium
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 10.10升级到11.04后的烦恼! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328665&p=2301505#p2301505 升级后，安装最新的ATI显卡驱动11.4，进入桌面后，鼠标点一下桌面黑一块，也看不到菜单栏和工具栏了，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzhua1623 — 2011-05-01 18:03
<myke2> lainme: 恩, 是的
<alpha080> myke2: 証書可以用命令管理，倒是vimperator無可替代
<lemonhall> myke2: 感觉很流畅啊。。而且FF也一样用经过PROXY插件生成的PAC文件，也带上了同样的规则。。。GOOGLE才用翻墙，其余直接连接。。。
<myke2> alpha080: 不能的吧? 我记得那个nss的新版本了就挂了
<cfy> RavenChan: ems可以.顺丰可能也可以.
<myke2> lemonhall: proxy的插件在非gnome/kde好像就挂了
<cfy> RavenChan: 什么东西是美国没有的...
<myke2> alpha080: 恩, 我刚才想强调
<RavenChan> cfy, 邮费呢？
<cfy> RavenChan: 那个联邦快递
<myke2> lemonhall: 最重要的是pentadactyl在chrome没
<lemonhall> myke2: 额。。。。我是坚定的。。。。GNOME党，无视其他桌面
<cfy> RavenChan: 很贵啦.自己查查看...
<lainme> 全局privoxy做代理……
<RavenChan> cfy, 我要把kindle寄回去修
<myke2> lainme: privoxy?
<myke2> lainme: 我一般proxychains
<lemonhall> RavenChan: EMA把。。。
<lainme> myke2: 可以进行类似PAC的设置，比较方便
<RavenChan> lemonhall, 价格？
<alpha080> 幫人裝過win7，還有，xp下是有雅黑的，只不過你要上微軟去F載
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 滚完床单了??
<myke2> lainme: 是插件?
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 恩哼
<lainme> myke2: 不是，privoxy本来就有这个功能，但是配置麻烦。规则自己写
<myke2> lainme: 哦
<myke2> lainme: 一般性用简单的
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 好吧,等你 儿子 的喜糖啰
<lemonhall> RavenChan: 自己查。。这里应该也美人成天往那边送东西。。。顺丰的，直接叫过来问
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: .............
<myke2> lemonhall: gnome的代理功能也不怎么样
<lemonhall> myke2: 你是愤青。。。
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 期待中
<myke2> lemonhall: 我都不敢保证chrome开着他其中的extensions都走代理
<lemonhall> myke2: 我觉得很好用。。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 还有flash什么的
<lemonhall> myke2: 走的
<lemonhall> myke2: 反正YOUTUBE。COM没问题
<lemonhall> myke2: 我需要翻墙的也不多
<leyle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=295228&p=2198451  这个html5 是杂个进去的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - html5优酷
<myke2> lemonhall: 不管了, 代理其次, 我几乎不代理的, 最近没代理过
<lemonhall> myke2: 我开机就是自由X
<myke2> lemonhall: 哦, 知道
<lemonhall> myke2: 随机启动。。天天代理。。。GREADER
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 生了儿子一定告诉我哦
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: .............
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 你无聊了。。改这个名字
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) ............................................................................................................... 比你的长
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: ...
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 为老不尊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 祝挂……我指那 kindle
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 生了 孩子, 得寄给我 喜糖哦
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 已经挂了阿，不然我修什么
<cao_gongfei> requestUrl:   QUrl( "https://www.google.com/accounts/OAuthGetAccessToken" )
<cao_gongfei> reply data:  "The oauth_verifier is missing or invalid.
<cao_gongfei> 这句话什么意思
<alpha080> 怎么你的kindle就挂了？啥原因
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那祝康复。。
<devilken> 请教各位 tar.zg的包包究竟怎么安装？
<lemonhall> lainme: supertab反正可以顺带扫描出你引用的H文件里的需要提示的东西，有点用，但是也有些多余
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 缺少oauth验证器？或者是验证非法。。。。
<myke2> lainme: 你一直用chromium?
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 应该是这样翻把。。。缺少了。。参数？
<myke2> devilken: 不能安装
<devilken> my
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 哦
<alpha080> devilken: man tar，or google tar
<myke2> lemonhall: 你说vim的插件?
<devilken> alpha080: 好的 我看看
<lemonhall> myke2: zg是什么格式的？
<lemonhall> myke2: 恩。。VIM
<myke2> lemonhall: 我说裸的vim
<fishtw> 咱只听过tar.gz
<alpha080> it should tar.gz not .zg
<devilken> myke2: 我知道不能直接装 但是要怎么操作呢。。
<fishtw> 先tar 然后gzip
<myke2> devilken: 他是安装文件?
<fishtw> 这多是原始码安装包吧
<devilken> myke2: 貌似不是 thunderbird3.1 下下来是tar.bz2 不好意思刚才记错了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么康复。。。好像只能去换新的了
<qy117121> devilken: 要编译的吧
<myke2> devilken: 应该用发行版自己的包管理
<myke2> fishtw: 估计不是, mozilla不是经常会发bin
<devilken> myke2: 解压了 看了readme 叫我到官方去看 结果官方也没说个清楚- -#
<devilken> qy117121: 恩恩 编译是个什么回事 我一直不懂
<alpha080> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<fishtw> 假如包里面有啥Makefile之类的，就应该是原始码安装包了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你用什么字体的
<cao_gongfei> google的 qoauth 也墙,什么意思啊
<cao_gongfei> google的 oauth 也墙,什么意思啊
<cao_gongfei> 你奶奶的 gcd
<devilken> alpha080: deb包确实方便 不过目前源里没thunderbird 所以还是想学学 如何安装这种tar.bz2的 总得学会吧 不能一直靠DEB 呵呵
<myke2> devilken: 显然应该一直靠deb
<qy117121> devilken: 解开 在终端进入源码目录，编译，应该是要安装编译环境的
<devilken> myke2: - -！ 是么。。难道编译的方式OUT了？。。
<myke2> devilken: 编译的方式, 也应该是编译出deb包
<qy117121> 编译是编译好了安装，而不是制作deb包
<devilken> myke2: 哦~明白的说~ 但是有的东西好像没有deb包的 我还是想学会- -#
<devilken> qy117121: 那编译就是在做一些配置么？？是这意思么？？
<cao_gongfei> 你奶奶的 艹一八 党
<myke2> devilken: make && make install 的方式是破坏包管理系统的
<qy117121> devilken : 看下wiki吧，我了不太会
<devilken> qy117121: 恩 我去看看 多谢
<qy117121> myke2: 不能这样说吧
<myke2> devilken: 就是说你安装好之后包管理系统不知道你装了这个软件
<devilken> myke2: 破坏。。这听起来好严重。。
<qy117121> myke2:这个确实的
<devilken> myke2: 哦 那就是不受包管理系统管理了 删除什么的全靠手动了
<alpha080> 其實沒太大問題，你是新手？
<fishtw> 因为源码编译根本不靠包管理，所以不归包管理系统管
<devilken> alpha080: 新。。崭新。。。
<devilken> fishtw: 恩 懂了:-[
<myke2> fishtw: 我认为源码编译的结果也应该是让包管理处理的
<alpha080> 多嘗試，多備份，沒了
<fishtw> 习惯上 让prefix设定到/usr/local/，这样子安装通通往/usr/local/下安装
<fishtw> 要删除也简单
<fishtw> 跟包系统管理习惯安装在/usr/底下有区别
<fishtw> myke2: linux不就个自由风潮吗  不给人管也好阿
<lemonhall> myke2: 你。。属于激进分子
<Colin-shzsc> 一般只要源码可以用 make uninstall 我就直接 --prefix=/usr
<fishtw> 你若玩 freebsd, 那更可以体会了
<jiero> 我用源码的么。全是非发布版本——不会删掉的。
<jiero> 要是发布版本的话就打包罢。
<Colin-shzsc> myke2 该去整 Arch 的 ABS
<wujie> 为什么ubuntu11.04把QQ鄙视了呢？
<qy117121> 呵呵
<lainme> wujie: 什么意思
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: abs怎么? abs也不是编译出二进制包再安装的
<devilken> wujie: 说到QQ 郁闷。。
<cao_gongfei> 你奶奶的 ++一八党
<wujie> 官网的下载下来就说，该程序过旧
<alpha080> 我還在用eva。
<lemonhall> myke2: UBUNTU的源代码好多都打了补丁的。。我现在才发觉
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 也就最近对 arch 有点感兴趣罢了，据说 arch 打包很方便
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 要写PKGBUILD
<qy117121> eva 现在11.04仓库中有了没?
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 大便包打的我真的有点头大
<wujie> eva找不到
<lainme> wujie: 有些包更新了吧。tx大概用了些淘汰的东西
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 所以我觉得应该按照原有发行版的体系, 而不是自己make install
<alpha080> 珼在應該沒了吧
<devilken> 大便包。。。这称呼。。汗。。
<qy117121> 没就没了吧
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 不过现在我会用一个比较偷懒的办法，直接到软件源的网页上去取源里旧版软件的 debian 文件夹
<wujie> tx就是一群乌合之众
<lainme> Colin-shzsc: +1
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: ppa不就ok了
<wujie> 叫鼻涕包
<lemonhall> 应该叫屁屁包
<myke2> MaskRay: 你知道哪几个题是cqx命的吗?
<lainme> myke2: ppa也是人做的啊，这样自己建ppa
<wujie> BB包
<alpha080> 反正也很少用，再說還有手机。
<qy117121> myke2: 关键有些连ppa都没的
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: ppa 我只用来更新比较复杂的东西，比如 wine
<alpha080> 又見fq
<lemonhall> 屁屁包和大便包
<myke2> qy117121: 随便吧, 反正我觉得编译最好是编译成二进制包.
<qy117121> myke2: 是了
<lemonhall> 哎。。。。DEBIAN体系的东西。。。。真是一坨屎啊
<myke2> debian体系是比较严谨的
<ofan> lemonhall: 所以叫大便? XD
<Colin-shzsc> 上次花了好些功夫自己给 audacious 打了下包，结果那个插件包竟然依赖 nvidia 的显卡驱动
<vic> 还是类似gentoo或者arch的包好弄啊 一个文件全搞定
<Colin-shzsc> 那个估计是某个 visualization 插件搞的鬼，一个包要是依赖 nvidia-current 那就真只能自己用了
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩。。。。大便包和屁屁包
<myke2> rpm
<myke2> deb
<myke2> 今天wgetpaste怎么回事
<lemonhall> myke2: 话说怎么给源代码打包成DEB？
<lemonhall> myke2: checkinstall?
<vic> myke2: kde有个pastebin的plasm部件很好用啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 不知道
<vic> lemonhall: 还是来arch把 打包只要5分钟就学会了
<alpha080> 那個部件我就連不上。。。
<myke2> vic: 没学过
<lemonhall> myke2: ..........................................
<lemonhall> myke2: 那你说了这么半天，我以为你知道DEB体系的东西呢
<vic> myke2: 这都不学。。就不是不写 也得能看懂啊
<lemonhall> vic: 我在用ARCH啊
<myke2> vic: 我都是偷懒在别人pkgbuild上改的
<myke2> vic: 自己没能力写一个
<caleb-> lemonhall: 各大 distro 都有很多补丁的
<vic> lemonhall: 那你还打包deb干嘛？
<myke2> vic: 但是别人和我讲过
<caleb-> 补丁最少的差不多是 lfs
<lemonhall> caleb-: 什么补丁？
<myke2> lemonhall: 但别人和我讲过
<vic> myke2: 其实很简单的。。不过有时候复杂的也挺闹心的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 奥。。。我指的是源代码安装一些最新的软件嘛。。。
<myke2> vic: build()
<lemonhall> caleb-: 虽然我都是直接MAKE INSTALL了。。。。毫不估计
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 如果是源里有旧版的软件我会先 apt-get build-dep，然后去软件源的网页上把旧版软件的 debian 文件夹搞来，changelog 里面加一条新的，对于库文件重新来一下 dpkg-gensymbols，然后 dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<vic> myke2: 恩恩
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: make uninstall 常常不干净, 或是误杀
<lemonhall> caleb-: 毫不顾及
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 好习惯
<myke2> vic: 照葫芦画瓢可以, 自己独立写不出.
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 值得推广。。。。后两个我都不知道
<vic> myke2: 都是这么过来的
<myke2> vic: 主要没必要写这东西, 大多数arch够新了
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 详细说说后两个。。。我偶尔也会装新库
<vic> myke2: 主要就是aur里的一些 没及时维护的
<myke2> vic: 那个也基本上是改改的事情, 上次我把一个vim72的目录改成3就ok了
<caleb-> 没有很大差别就没必要追新版了
<caleb-> 有些可以用 upstream 给的 binary 包
<vic> myke2: 呵呵
<lemonhall> caleb-: 7.3和7.3还是有很大区别的
 * caleb- thunderbird 用 mozilla 官方的
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 其实对于 dpkg-gensymbols 我也不了解，只是知道不这样有些包会出问题
<lemonhall> caleb-: 话说。。。7.3的无限UNDO。。我怎么没效果？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<caleb-> lemonhall: vim?
<lemonhall> caleb-: en
<Colin-shzsc> 我 ubuntu 上是 vim 7.2，办公室的 win 机器上是 vim 7.3
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 我源代码安装过一个图形库。。编译完之后直接就INSTALL了。。然后PKGCONFIG就引导到新的库了。。。然后我就啥都没管了
<jiero> 娱乐。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 所以你说的后面两个我没用过。。我也不知道是不是必要的。。。。
<myke2> vic: 今天才知道wgetpaste可以-s
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我说的是打 deb 包
 * lemonhall 所以ARCH和UBUNTU在我手里。。基本都是这样做的。。。所以。。我觉得没区别
<vic> myke2: 没用过，，，，
<caleb-> 把系统搞烂不是好习惯啊
<myke2> MaskRay: http://dpaste.com/537752/
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下我写的对不
<caleb-> 传统上安到 /usr/local 或 /opt 比较好
<myke2> caleb-: 应该要打deb包吧
<caleb-> 传统上 make install 安到 /usr/local 或 /opt 比较好
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<myke2> caleb-: PREFIX, 也有的软件会搞/etc什么的
<caleb-> myke2: 有些东西不适合 deb
<jiero> 帖子都是浮云。
<myke2> caleb-: 或者什么守护进程什么的
<caleb-> myke2: 比如同一个库用 3~4 个版本
<lemonhall> caleb-: 那个库叫啥来着。。GNOME3用的那个图形库
<lemonhall> caleb-: 1.6版本的就有很多新功能
<Colin-shzsc> 像那 audacious 的一些插件我估计它就只能用源码来交换才行，打包出来居然会依赖显卡驱动
<caleb-> 比如果想同时用 gtk 3.0.9 和 3.1.2
<caleb-> 一个 stable release 一个 dev release
<lemonhall> caleb-: 怎么弄呢？
<caleb-> s/果/我
<lemonhall> caleb-:  同时两个。。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 编译时期指定
<hata> :quit
<lemonhall> caleb-: 安装倒是没问题。。不会覆盖掉的。。。引用的时候需要制定版本号十八？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 都安在 / 就覆盖啦
<lemonhall> caleb-: 奥，明白。。。编译器指定最小版本号，GCC就会去寻找对应的版本了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 3.1.2应该多了指定HTML5为BACKEND的功能。。。。
<devilken> 这里有用过DraftSight的么 能替代AUTOCAD么？
<caleb-> 据说支持了 chrome, 不过我还没试
 * caleb- 想在 chrome 用 vte
<caleb-> 话说可以用 plugin 的方式在 chrome 用 vte, 不需要 broadway
<hata> 想在 firefox 里用 vte
<myke2> vte不是terminal用的东西?
<caleb-> hata: https://github.com/arenevier/vteplugin # 应该可以
<vic> devilken: 目前还不能完全代替
<devilken> vic: 噢~
<myke2> MaskRay: http://codepad.org/A7jasyE2
<vic> devilken: 想完全代替基本是很难的。。。win版本的cad多了去了。。autocad依然坚挺
<lemonhall> caleb-: 这是什么新玩意儿。。我去瞧瞧
<hata> caleb-: 复杂
<lemonhall> caleb-: 有什么优势？比起GNOME TERMIAL
<caleb-> hata: 很单纯啊, vte + npapi
<caleb-> lemonhall: 省一个 window
<lemonhall> caleb-: ...........................
<devilken> vic: 看来有些软件还是依旧要回到win下使用诶~大家常说的vbox wine什么的模拟win 效果跟vmware一样么？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 这个理由很充分
<caleb-> lemonhall: 比如可以用 chrome OS + vte
<myke2> devilken: vbox是虚拟机
<myke2> devilken: wine是模拟器
<caleb-> devilken: 差不多一样
<hata> chromos 有 vte
<cn_nalanfeng> vbox 很不错
<myke2> devilken: vbox一样, wine就不同了
<hata> chrome os
<jiero> 调查显示vbox用户比vmware多，且vmware不好设置，一般不是桌面用户用。
<wujie> 我讨厌11.04
<caleb-> hata: 开终端占 window
<wujie> 兼容度太差
<devilken> myke2: 虚拟机里的系统安装了软件可以保留下来吧 不然每次打开虚拟机都要重装那就。。
<jiero> ...
<cn_nalanfeng> 。。。
<caleb-> devilken: 没用过 vmware?
<devilken> caleb-: 用过。。不过没在里面装过软件- -#
<caleb-> ...
<jiero> devilken: 你应该用用。。。
<devilken> 让大家汗颜了 嘿嘿~。。
<myke2> devilken: 你怎么不是每开一次虚拟机装一次windows的呢
<caleb-> myke2++
<hata> caleb-: 这个直接编译出so？
<devilken> myke2: -。-
<caleb-> hata: 是啊
<jiero> 我没用过vmware，但是用过vbox，直接全下一步就好了。
<cn_nalanfeng> 天哪
<devilken> win下的vmware我觉得也挺简单啊 差不多也是下一步。。
<cn_nalanfeng> 我也是一直用vbox
<hata> caleb-: 那chrome 也可以啊， chrome 也支持npapi
<caleb-> hata: 新版不支持了
<caleb-> hata: 新版以后只支持 ppapi (pepper2)
<hata> 没听过
<devilken> 一会我也去弄个vbox 现在下sunpinyin 速度慢的吐血
<cn_nalanfeng> 这个拼音很难受啊
 * lemonhall 还是那个老问题，征集最快的解决方案
 * lemonhall 怎样给一个PDF换字体。。。。。。。。。
<devilken> cn_nalanfeng: 是么？打长句不是挺爽么。。
<cn_nalanfeng> 各位兄台 有事咨询  ：chinanet 有人在用吗？
<devilken> cn_nalanfeng: 现在只是用的FCITX
<myke2> fcitx-sunpinyin
<devilken> myke2: 就是正在下这个 很慢。。
<myke2> 生成pdf难道不是LaTeX
 * lemonhall 没人理我。。。。。。。。算了。。。。
<myke2> 只要\setCJKmainfont{}换掉
<myke2> 还有有pdf编辑器的
<lemonhall> myke2: 我手头只有一个PDF文件。。当然不是LATEX
<myke2> lemonhall: pdf编辑器也是有的, 你看看wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<jiero> pdf编辑器有LibreOffice，预装的。
<jiero> pdf 单页编辑器是inkscape。
<jiero> 不过就丢了信息了。
<lemonhall> jiero: LiberOffice可以打开PDF么？
<hata> 好像可以
<hata> 有插件
<jiero> lemonhall: 没实验么。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 经常用它输出
<lemonhall> jiero: 从未是过输入
<jiero> lemonhall: 导入后就是libreoffice draw文件。
<jiero> 可以输出成很多种东西。
<lemonhall> jiero: 好像是要插件
<jiero> 来测试Open-RA了，红色警戒
<lemonhall> jiero: O /????
<jiero> http://openra.res0l.net/download/linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: OpenRA - GNU/Linux
<lemonhall> jiero: 大不大
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 要实验。
<imadper> 怎么这么小?
<cn_nalanfeng> 红警3吗？
<jiero> 一代的mod版本。
<jiero> :-)
<jiero> 玩新游戏来zero-k
<cn_nalanfeng> 不可如何
<jiero> 我几天不上，唯一的星球就被抢走了。
<cn_nalanfeng> 什么？
<lemonhall> jiero: 这么小。。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 那是引擎。。。
<jiero> 游戏是EA发布的，不能随意装。
<lemonhall> jiero: .............................
<cn_nalanfeng> jiero why？
<gebjgd> jiero, 不支持intel显卡
<lemonhall> jiero: 我晕。。。那岂不是还要我去找一个RED的安装包？
<jiero> lemonhall: 不知道具体的。我又碰到错误了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么不支持intel？springrts么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, openra
<jiero> 不知道
<gebjgd> jiero, 实验过了
<jiero> Could not set X locale modifiers
<jiero> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module"
<jiero> Using Gl renderer
<jiero> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: FT_New_Face failed
<jiero>   at OpenRA.Graphics.SpriteFont..ctor (System.String name, Int32 size) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<jiero>   at OpenRA.Graphics.Renderer..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<jiero>   at OpenRA.Game.Initialize (OpenRA.Arguments args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<jiero>   at OpenRA.Program.Run (System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
<^k^> jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gebjgd> jiero, 频道里也问过了
<lemonhall> ..............
 * lemonhall 发现了OPENOFFICE的导入插件了。。。。有人用过没？？？PDF导入插件。。我怎么装了之后找不到怎么启动这个插件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 换了gtk3.似乎openbox快了
<gebjgd> 不知道是不是错觉
<jiero> lemonhall: 直接用，打开pdf就行。
<alvin_rxg> o..
<devilken> lemonhall: OPENOFFICE 今天打开一个WORD。。排版都变了。。
<caleb-> gebjgd: gtk 前几周的官方报告是 gtk3 比 gtk2 慢
<gebjgd> devilken, docx_
<gebjgd> caleb-, 我这里感觉快了
<jiero> 都说了，OOo/Liboffice创建的 pdf 的hybrid文件+pdf导入 ，可以制造pdf形式的 odt文件。
<caleb-> gebjgd: 该不会你系统都上 gtk3 了?
<gebjgd> caleb-, openbox瞎
<gebjgd> caleb-, 我用openbox
<jiero> 别的pdf阅读软件当pdf用，OOo/Libreoffice当Odt用。
<gebjgd> caleb-, 有gtk的程序
<caleb-> openbox 跟 gtk 无关吧
<caleb-> gebjgd: 所以显然是错觉
<gebjgd> caleb-, 按说是无关。但是感觉速度快了
<jiero> 来耍e16吧。
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 不好看
<caleb-> 实话说, 我用 gtk3 N 个月了也没觉得慢
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<gebjgd> gnome3的电源管理好奇怪
<gebjgd> 很多选项都没有了
<caleb-> 隐藏了吧
<caleb-> 估计要用 gsetting
<gebjgd> caleb-, 不是隐藏了把
<gebjgd> caleb-, gnome2的就默认都显示的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 下周5出来聚聚阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我请你吃冰激凌
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 咱是中国人就不喝啥咖啡了
<lemonhall> jiero: 我不是想要这个。。说白了，我是想要一个PDF转换器。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> 60分一个球……
<lemonhall> jiero: PDF转换成ODT
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考。那你请你吃茶
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 菊花茶
<alvin_rxg> 不用了，天天喝呢……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我好不容易去趟hannover
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还不借机会聚聚
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你上大街吼一声，肯定了很多人跟你去喝茶的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别人我不熟阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 叫上肠男
<alvin_rxg> 不就喝点啥么……
<alvin_rxg> 他星期五上班啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有珍珠奶茶喝么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你们那里
<alvin_rxg> 没去看过那些小吃饮料啥的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 宅男
<alvin_rxg> y
<alpha080> 珍珠奶茶不就是塑料么？
<caleb-> 那是假珍珠
<ofan> 是橡胶...
 * gebjgd 吐
<caleb-> 真的是用 地瓜粉 、樹薯粉 做的
<caleb-> 假的就是工業原料
<alpha080> 明膠
<lemonhall> ofan: ...........
 * lemonhall 这么恐怖的话题
<devilken> 现在什么都不能吃啦 哈哈~
<caleb-> 在国内还是表喝珍珠奶茶
<fishtw> .......
<devilken> 什么毒血旺 毒花椒
<caleb-> 珠 奶 茶 三个全是假的
<devilken> - -#
<caleb-> 水是脏水, 杯是二手杯
<jiero> lemonhall: 没门。。。PDF的就是图像+文字信息，和PS差不多，记录方式和odt大不一样。。。
<fishtw> 搞化工的真牛
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 同是SanDisk SD 卡，为毛一种可以用一种不行呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328679&p=2301666#p2301666 都是SanDisk，（我的机器HP EliteBook 2540p, i5, 8G, Ricoh的SD读卡器） 一个是ExtremeIII Class6 8G （有ESP）可以正常安装启动，等等，都非常好。 另一个Ultra Class4 32G 15MB/s 能安装，格式化都正常，就是无法启动系统， ...
<caleb-> 连吸管都不干净
<serene> 下载了个openfetion-all-2.1.0.tar.gz  该怎么安装？
<caleb-> 饮用前先让金鱼试毒, 没死了再喝
<qinglingquan> 有没有人在用emacs24的？
<fishtw> 怕是金魚也是假的
<caleb-> fishtw++
<fishtw> 假化工產業一條龍全套
<imadper> s
<imadper> serene: 源码包?
<serene> imadper, 嗯
<imadper> serene: 自己编译呗
<alpha080> openfetion源里面有了，11'4
<serene> alpha080, 我还没升级，:-)
<imadper> serene: 用aron的ppa
<serene> imadper, 但是没有 configure  也没有makefile。
<lemonhall> jiero: 好吧，我只好去找。。。。PDF转WORD或者PDF转换成TXT的方法了。。。。
<imadper> serene: 不应该没有呀,makefile确实不会有,但是configure肯定会有的吧
<devilken> win下用xampp搭建本机测试网站 问问大家linux下怎么搞呢？
<lemonhall> caleb-: papper这个库用过没有。。。不知道拼写正确不
<fishtw> 先看README唄
<lemonhall> caleb-: 好像是GNOME默认的PDF和XPDF的基础库。。。
<serene> imadper, config-ofetion.h.cmake
<imadper> serene: 要不你用aron的ppa好了,去论坛查一下
<soiamso> lemonhall: 有这样的方法？
<imadper> serene: 我下载一个看看去
<lemonhall> soiamso: .............
<serene> imadper, 好吧，谢啦
<devilken> 有需要折腾自己的博客 但是懒得重启回win。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: VERYCD上一堆类似软件。。。。PDF转WORD。。当然，效果不可能十全十美
<caleb-> lemonhall: poppler
<lemonhall> soiamso: papper这个库一个命令行就把PDF抽取成TXT了。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 很基础的功能。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 不滚床单了？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 恩，我也觉得我拼写错了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 滚不动了。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 体力不行啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 天气冷。。。性欲随着年龄大幅下降
<myke2> lemonhall: typedef怎么用的
<soiamso> lemonhall: 也不是所有文件都可以的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 点头。。这两年滚得太多。。。虚耗了太多子孙。。
<imadper> serene: autoreconf -fiv
<imadper>  
<imadper> serene: 试试这个命令?
<tenzu> lemonhall: 好吧。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你是说那种图像的PDF把。。那需要OCR嘛。。。
<myke2> caleb-: typedef怎么用的? 比如我要定义plong
<serene> imadper,  哦， 刚安个cmake也不好用呵
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你快去生孩子去
<tenzu> lemonhall: 暂时没打算
<lemonhall> tenzu: 纯滚床单是年轻人的事情。。而我把身体搞坏了。。悲催
<serene> imadper, 你刚下载来好用吗？
<caleb-> lemonhall: 纵欲过度?
<imadper> serene: 还在下载,晚上网速超慢,几百b的素的
<imadper> 速度
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛!
<devilken> imadper: 我这下SUNPINYIN都不动了 T。T
<serene> imadper, 哦，一般电信那类都慢。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 多吃萝卜多吃参
<serene> imadper, 我在学校还好，回家就感觉慢的不行
<imadper> serene: 可以呀
<tenzu> lemonhall: 顺便问一下您高寿？
<imadper> serene: 用cmake
<devilken> 请问新立得是断点下载么。。我想点取消了。。。。。。。。
<serene> imadper,  不能
<imadper> devilken: 关键是用的人太多了,晚上就不行了
<imadper> serene: 我刚用了,可以
<caleb-> devilken: 是
<imadper> serene: 怎么不行,你说下
<imadper> serene: 提示什么?
<imadper> serene: 光说不行,肯定是不信咖用
<imadper> serene: 肯定是不行呀
<lemonhall> caleb-: tenzu 28.....
<serene> imadper, 恩，我试下，看看
<caleb-> lemonhall: 人生的淫家啊
<caleb-> lemonhall: 28 就纵欲过度了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 28好意思说自己老。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 40+.......
 * imadper 今天怎么没人催 lemonhall 结婚了?
<devilken> imadper: 恩~我唯一一次下fcitx很快 是早大清早~
<lemonhall> imadper: 因为 blueghost那人不在
<tenzu> lemonhall: 一天40+次那的确是过度了
<devilken> caleb-: 那就好 可以放心取消了 现在根本就下不动了
<imadper> devilken: 其实我这里平时很快的,但是,今晚放假,大家可能在bt
<caleb-> lemonhall: 纵欲过度 28 载?
<lemonhall> tenzu: 总共40多个女人
<lemonhall> caleb-: 3年。。。。40多个。。。。我觉得我太纵欲了
<imadper> lemonhall: tenzu 表示跟他比太少了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 一次40+个？
<caleb-> 一天40+次 加藤鹰也吃不消吧
<devilken> - -#
<lemonhall> imadper: +1
<tenzu> caleb-: nod
<caleb-> 加藤鹰都要靠手指了
<lemonhall> imadper: 我觉得 tenzu  在鄙视我
<fishtw> +1
<imadper> tenzu: 是一次射40多升
<devilken> caleb-: 加藤鹰。。。听说过。。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 呵呵,你们慢慢玩~
<tenzu> imadper: 所以得多吃萝卜多吃参
<lemonhall> tenzu: 鄙视我把
 * imadper 求个给力的发行版呀~
<serene> imadper, 提示很多 module 找不到
<imadper> tenzu: lemonhall 你们两个随便吧~
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我只能羡慕
<imadper> serene: 对呀,你没满足依赖吧?
<imadper> serene: 哪个没满足就装哪个
<serene> imadper, 之前说到的  openssl ,libxml2, 都安装了的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我是觉得搞坏了。。好吧，以后多吃萝卜多吃人参
 * imadper tenzu 在国外,应该比较开放吧~
<imadper> serene: gstreamer?
<serene> imadper, 恩，提到了说没有
<imadper> serene: -- Libnotify support:        NO
<imadper> -- GStreamer support:        NO
<imadper> -- Xscreensaver support:     NO
<imadper> -- NetworkManager support:   NO
<^k^> imadper:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<tenzu> lemonhall: 调养调养
<tenzu> imadper: 即使在美国，洋妞也不会对中国人开放的
<serene> imadper, 恩，就这样， 之前还有glib-2.0
<js519> 如何停止X服务啊，我init 3没用阿（fedora）,有别的方法停止吗？
<serene> imadper, 就依次  apt-get install ?
<imadper> serene: 那就挨个装呀
<^k^> imadper, 什么是您最喜欢的电影。  ㍫ 
<imadper> serene: build-dep呀
<devilken> 我的10.04桌面版的 可以装LAMP折腾博客么！？？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 已婚人士好。。。。
<imadper> ^k^: 小泽玛丽亚的是我最喜欢的
<imadper> 大家能听到我说话吗?
<^k^> imadper, 多少最喜欢的，你呢？  ㍫ 
<serene> imadper, 源里面都没有 也可以build-dep 啊，  我搜搜看去，谢～
<imadper> serene: 源里不是有吗?
<tenzu> imadper: 听的很清楚。。。
<serene> imadper, 10.10 没有， 是从code.google下的源码
<imadper> tenzu: 刚才老k给我改东西来的,我不懂呀~
<imadper> serene: 用aron的ppa不行吗?
<tenzu> imadper: 改神马？
<serene> imadper, 好吧，我是想学学源里没有的软件按源码安装，
<caleb-> devilken: 可
<caleb-> devilken: 不过宽带够快么?
<imadper> tenzu:  ^k^ (~ub]@unaffiliated/kves) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to -q
<caleb-> devilken: 还不如用免费博客
<devilken> caleb-: 本机上测试 还需要考虑宽带么？。。
<imadper> serene: 可以呀,那就自己apt-get install 那些依赖呗~
<wujie> 有人装的11.04没
<tenzu> imadper: 被禁言了？
<devilken> caleb-: 我已经有个wordpress的博客了 最近自己在折腾主题 所以咯
<caleb-> devilken: 写日记自己看?
<devilken> caleb-: 。。。。。。。
<wujie> ？？11.04有人么
<caleb-> devilken: 自用的话不管安啥服务都很快的
<imadper> tenzu: 我不知道呀,我刚才粘了几行话,然后老k就说这个
<myke2> 请问class的new操作的重载
<imadper> tenzu: 所以我就问问大家还能不能听到我~
<serene> imadper, 恩，只能如此了，ppa从来连不上。。
<caleb-> imadper: 刷屏会被禁言一下子
<tenzu> imadper: 说话连续超过5行会被禁言，+q, 一会儿解禁，-q
<wujie> 哥哥们？
<wujie> 说下阿
<serene> imadper, 连累了，见谅～
<imadper> caleb-: 所以我跟老k说,不要这么严格,结果他问我喜欢什么电影..
<imadper> serene: 没事,经常被禁言~
<caleb-> imadper: 老k是机器人
<imadper> caleb-: 我知道,不过人机合一了
<wujie> 恩？
<wujie> 机器人？
<imadper> caleb-: 老k进场说人话的~
<wujie> 好智能
<imadper> caleb-: 经常
<imadper> wujie: ?
<wujie> k
<imadper> wujie: 508的?
<wujie> 不是
<imadper> 哦~那不是一个人
<wujie> 问下有什么好QQ
<imadper> qq2010
<wujie> 不会装阿
<imadper> wujie: pidgin的插件,下载后放到一个目录里就行了
<myke2> caleb-: C++不允许 struct footype foo = {.foo1 = 1; .foo2 = 2;};这种?
<caleb-> myke2: 我讨厌 c++
<wujie> wine在ubuntu11.04上很悲剧，pidgin就更傻帽了，隐身的看不到
<imadper> wujie: qq2010不是wine的,是个插件
<myke2> caleb-: 哦
<imadper> 看隐身干嘛?不是有个显示不在线的人这个选项吗?
<cn_nalanfeng> 这回地11.04让我用的不顺手了
<wujie> 哦，我装了那个插件，很傻X
<imadper> wujie: 我用着一直挺好的,你不喜欢就去用webqq好了
 * imadper kde下有没有类似gnome-do的软件???/
<wzlxx> 谁用ipv6
<imadper> wzlxx: 我
<wzlxx> ?
<wzlxx> imadper: 用的是什么认证？
<imadper> wzlxx: 认证什么???
<wzlxx> imadper: 你不是教育网吗？
<imadper> wzlxx: ipv6需要认证吗??????????
<wzlxx> imadper: 不是
<wzlxx> imadper: 你什么系统？
<imadper> wzlxx: 对呀,但是ipv6需要什么认证??你说下~
<cn_nalanfeng> 坐等消息
<wzlxx> imadper: ipv6不需要，教育网需要
<imadper> wzlxx: 你先说ipv6需要认证什么
<devilken> caleb-: 呃。。刚才我是网络抽风了么。。怎么木有人说话了 奇怪。。
<imadper> wzlxx: o
<wzlxx> 汗
<imadper> wzlxx: 我系统用的mageia呀
<cn_nalanfeng> devilken：一直有人再说话啊
<caleb-> devilken: irc 延迟挺正常的
<imadper> devilken: 说明是你的网络或者你的神经抽疯了~ :D
<wzlxx> imadper: 什么网络认证软件？
<wujie> 讨厌马xx
<imadper> wzlxx: 你们学校什么认证?h3c还是瑞捷?
<imadper> wzlxx: 我用的inode认证的,这个用什么都可以呀
<imadper> wujie: 同讨厌
<cfy> h3c,可以用njit的.
<wzlxx> imadper: 锐捷
<imadper> cfy: 那是别的楼!伟大的中大东校区至善源四号的5层是不行的,别的层是可以的
<imadper> wzlxx: 怎么了?
<wzlxx> 谁是需要锐捷认证又能上ipv6的？
<NoIE> http://bizinformation.org/cn/www.noie.blogbus.com
<NoIE> 这个准确吗？
<imadper> wzlxx: wowoto
<imadper> wzlxx: 不过好几天没见到他了,他的教程在论坛很久了
<wzlxx> imadper: 我用的ruijieclient认证，现在上不去ipv6不知道是系统设置的问题还是ruijie的事
<wujie> 为什么ubuntu11.04兼容度差了
<wzlxx> 哦
<tenzu> 窝窝头前两天在irc出现过
<wzlxx> lol
<fillayu> tenzu  他是谁？
<imadper> wzlxx: ipv6问题,要看你有没有分配到ipv6的地址
<imadper> wzlxx: 没有的话,看看你系统的ipv6有没有开
<tenzu> fillayu: someone once appeared in forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<Freebuilder> 一个预处理函数 Fun(...)，一个处理函数 FunOp(...)
<Freebuilder> Fun 最终要调用 FunOp 进行具体操作，Fun 该如何调用 FunOp 才能把所有参数原封不动地再传给 FunOp ？
<imadper> wzlxx: 都没问题的话,看看是不是dns不支持
<wzlxx> imadper: ipv4是分配的静态IP，ipv6是自动获取的，在win下默认就能上ipv6
<Freebuilder> 效果就如同 shell 的 exec command "$@"。
<fillayu> tenzu  为何跟我用E文
<Freebuilder> vim script
<imadper> wzlxx:我是问,你有没有被分配到
<tenzu> fillayu: 论坛里曾经出现过的某人
<myke2> cfy: C++懂吗?
<imadper> tenzu: 现在估计被吃了
<wzlxx> imadper: 我在WIN下就可以，你说呢
<MaskRay> myke2: 研究啥？
<tenzu> imadper: 谁？
<fillayu> tenzu  嗯，论坛出现一个人，然后怎么啦
<myke2> MaskRay: C++如何初始化结构体?
<caleb-> wzlxx: 好像要 vista / win7 才默认有 ipv6
<imadper> wzlxx: 我问你在linux下面有没有分配到ipv6的地址,你让我说个毛!跟你再win下面能不能分配有个毛关心!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<myke2> M
<caleb-> wzlxx: xp sp3 貌似没有
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=328693
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim script 不定参数问题
 * imadper ...我表达不清吗???
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以用 gcc 扩展，(XX){1,2,3}
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我加载了模块winxp
<myke2> MaskRay: 类似C中struct sometype foo = {.var1 = 1; .var2 = 2; };这种
<wujie> gnome3,谁用了
<imadper> tenzu: wowoto嘛,被吃了很正常呀~
<caleb-> 下个月就要全球公测 ipv6 鸟
<imadper> wujie: 用了的都死了,没人能告诉你的
<wzlxx> imadper: linux下的怎么看分配到没？
<myke2> MaskRay: 但里面有成员函数
<imadper> wzlxx: ifconfig -a
<caleb-> 6月8日 ipv6 全球公测
<imadper> wzlxx: inet6 addr: 2001:250:3002:4480:4eb:96ff:fe00:2014/64 Scope:Global
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.04 昨天晚上更新了 发现在使用中出现几次屏幕卡死想象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328694&p=2301776#p2301776 刚刚更新进入桌面 在设置cairo-dock 和compiz config就卡死好几次了 在后来在看电影死了两次 会不会死显卡问题 我的是intel G31主板集成显卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 pllsz — 2011-05-01 20:21
<caleb-> 不知几点钟开始
<tenzu> imadper: 如果是你的话，你会吃么？
<imadper> wzlxx: 类似 inet6 addr: 2001:250:3002:4480:4eb:96ff:fe00:2014/64 Scope:Global就是分配到了
<wzlxx>  inet6 addr: fe80::21f:c6ff:fec7:db1e/64 Scope:Link
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> imadper: 我是link
<MaskRay> myke2: 没办法了吧，0x 里有类似 gcc 扩展的东西，不过 c99 确实方便
<wzlxx>  inet6 addr: fe80::21f:c6ff:fec7:db1e/64 Scope:Link
<imadper> tenzu: 不知道,估计用砖头拍扁了然后当飞盘仍走吧
<tonghuix> 自从用上11.04，就没几次是正常关机
<lemonhall> caleb-: 删档案么？
<imadper> wzlxx: 那没问题的,你的dns有问题没?
<lemonhall> caleb-: 公测之后删玩家档案不。。。。
<tenzu> imadper: 反正我不会吃，那种人形窝窝头。。。
<imadper> wzlxx: 等下,你没有全局的地址?
<caleb-> lemonhall: 删 ipv6 cache
<lemonhall> caleb-: 恩哼
<wzlxx> imadper: 没
<imadper> tenzu: 呵呵,吃了也没事~
<tenzu> imadper: 我总会想起日和漫画，不知道为啥
<imadper> wzlxx: 那你就没戏了,你系统应该没问题,去日下你们学校网络中心的人吧
<imadper> tenzu: 正常
<imadper> wzlxx: 你找个ipv6的地址,ping下试试,看看是不是dns解析出的问题
<wzlxx> imadper: ipv6.google.com ping不通
 * imadper 装了kde,发现好悲剧,好多东西都用不了
<imadper> wzlxx: 都说了,看dns的问题...显然不能ping这个了.....
<tonghuix> imadper: 那是因为你不习惯
<imadper> wzlxx: 你这样ping不通,还是不知道是不是dns的问题了
<imadper> tonghuix: 习惯什么???
<wzlxx> imadper: 那你给个ipv6的IP？
<imadper> tonghuix: 吃wowoto???确实不习惯,您习惯了?
<tonghuix> imadper: 不习惯kde桌面环境呗，我也不怎么习惯，还是熟悉gnome
<neolkb> 求助:我载本地搭建了一个wordpress测试环境, 在本地测试上传主题的时候,wordpress提示我输入FTP地址和密码. 我时在本地测试, 怎么办?
<imadper> tonghuix: 是好多东西都没有 ....
<neolkb> lemonhall:  在么
<wujie> 我恨ubuntu11.04
<imadper> tonghuix: notify-send 都没有了
<lemonhall> neolkb: ????
<lemonhall> neolkb: 你是谁阿
<tonghuix> wujie: 确实。。。很悲剧
<tonghuix> imadper: 嗯，KDE下很多都东西都有另一套
<caleb-> wzlxx: ping ::1
<caleb-> wzlxx: ping6 ::1
<neolkb> "7月北京见" 记得不?
<devilken> 呃！！？？刚才怎么完全看不到大家说话了？？
<devilken> 终于能看见了 泪奔~~~
<imadper> wzlxx: 没找到合适的
<neolkb> 求助:我载本地搭建了一个wordpress测试环境, 在本地测试上传主题的时候,wordpress提示我输入FTP地址和密码. 我时在本地测试, 怎么办?
<imadper> tonghuix: 对呀,现在我用什么上飞信是个问题呀
<wujie> 有办法返回么
<caleb-> devilken: /topic 有 log 可看
<neolkb> 求助:我在本地用LAMP服务,搭建了一个wordpress测试环境, 在本地测试上传主题的时候,wordpress提示我输入FTP地址和密码. 我时在本地测试, 怎么办?
<wzlxx> imadper: 你把ipv6.google.com的IPping出来不就行了
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我试试
<wzlxx> caleb-: 你这个是本地的吗？
<imadper> ping: unknown host ipv6.google.com
<imadper>  
<caleb-> wzlxx: ipv6 的 localhost
<devilken> neolkb: 我也想搭建呀~~想在ubuntu下折腾
<wzlxx> imadper: 汗
<wzlxx> ping6
<neolkb> 谁在本地测试过啊? 帮忙解决下阿
<neolkb> 搭建很简单 ,但上传主题测试的时候遇到这个问题了
<imadper> 2404:6800:8005::67
<wzlxx> caleb-: 可以通
<wzlxx> imadper: ping6
<imadper> wzlxx: http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=2404%3A6800%3A8005%3A%3A67&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.Mageia:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<wzlxx> imadper: 不行，不是DNS的问题
<caleb-> wzlxx: 那表示内核支持 ipv6, 且有 ipv6 lookback
<devilken> caleb-: 看了LOGS里面的东西 N多文件- -#
<caleb-> wzlxx: 那表示内核支持 ipv6, 且有 ipv6 loopback
<neolkb> LAMP 怎样配置本地FTP地址和FTP账户啊???????
<caleb-> devilken: 看 txt 或 html 随你高兴
<imadper> wzlxx:那就不是dns问题呗~
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我设置过了，应该支持了，但现在上不去，是ruijieclient的问题？
<imadper> neolkb: 本地?127.0.0.1
<caleb-> wzlxx: 没有合法 ip 吧
<caleb-> wzlxx: 一般要用 miredo 或 gogoc
<neolkb> 不行 我试过了
<wzlxx> caleb-: win下的是自动或许的貌似
<imadper> neolkb: 不知了~
<caleb-> wzlxx: win7 默认用 miredo
<caleb-> wzlxx: win7 默认用 miredo <- 唔, 可能是用 teredo
 * caleb- 不关心 win32
<devilken> caleb-:嚯~一打开又发现一个问题 乱码~ 用的firefox
<imadper> caleb-: 你多少年前用的win32?
<OT_iux> http://imagebin.org/151141
<OT_iux> http://imagebin.org/151141
<wzlxx> caleb-: 你那个是代理吧，我现在是有ipv6网络
<wzlxx> caleb-: 哦，那不是代理用的吗？
<neolkb> 要执行请求的操作，WordPress 需要访问您网页服务器的权限。 请输入您的 FTP 登录凭据以继续。 如果您忘记了您的登录凭据（如用户名、密码），请联系您的网站托管商。
<OT_iux> 我的桌面~
<caleb-> imadper: 我自用机十几年不用 m$ 产品了
<caleb-> imadper: 自用的最后一版好像是 98se 吧
<neolkb> 谁在本地测试过 帮我解决下阿
<imadper> caleb-: 到现在还没钱买自用机的人飘过...
<imadper> neolkb: 你开ftp服务没???
<neolkb> 没有
<caleb-> imadper: 两千块就有了吧
<imadper> caleb-: 手头只有不到80块,这月生活费还没到呢
<neolkb> imadper: 怎样在本地开FTP服务?
<imadper> neolkb: vsftpd?
<caleb-> imadper: 都上网吧?
<neolkb> 安装这个?
<imadper> caleb-:中大附近没网帮,学校实验室
<imadper> neolkb: 试试看吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有gcc/g++的编译参数长
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 好难看
<wzlxx> caleb-: miredo需要root?
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 你是WINE党？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 装了这么多游戏。。。。太
<caleb-> wzlxx: 设置网络都要吧
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 只是我发现暴雪的软件都可以直接wine运行……
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 然后就全部试了一遍
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 哇啊哈哈哈哈阿
<wzlxx> caleb-: 开启miredo后，ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<wzlxx>  
<zhjawe> 请问大大们，如何在不上互联网的情况下安装3D桌面，需要哪些包？
<lainme> …………
<neolkb> imadper: 安装了vsftpd后可以连接127.0.0.1 但用户名和密码怎样设定呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么把重载new的函数从struct声明中写到外面去? 在struct声明里面就保留一个prototype
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 为什么会有你这么变态的人阿。。。。
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 竟然WINE了一个遍。。。。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 因为我喜欢阿
<myke2> lemonhall: 正常
<myke2> lemonhall: 很多人都wine的
<neolkb> imadper: 安装了vsftpd后可以连接127.0.0.1 但用户名和密码怎样获得呢?
<lemonhall> OT_iux: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/636266233/#next_photo
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 网络服务喜欢Google的，游戏喜欢暴雪的，系统习惯Ubuntu
<lemonhall> myke2: 你。。。神出鬼没的。。。。。。
<imadper>   neolkb: 就是你的用户
<myke2> lemonhall: 我东西搞不定了就出来了
<myke2> lemonhall: 非常正常啊, 我见网上很多人都是除了操作系统是linux外几乎所有软件都wine
<MaskRay> myke2: 外面就是全局的 new new[] 了吧
 * imadper 到底要不要装1104呀?!我现在用mageia也很疯狂了
<myke2> MaskRay: 要sometype::吗
<neolkb> imadper:  OK 可以进去了 .悲剧的是:提示无法创建目录。 /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/upgrade
<zhenbeiju> hello every
<imadper> neolkb: 权限问题
<zhenbeiju> one
<neolkb> 恩
<imadper> neolkb: 你没给写权限
<neolkb> 刚才重启了系统 再给此
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧，原来你也是有JOKE精神的。。。。。
<zhenbeiju> ubuntu下面有看网络电影的软件吗  类是PPS的
<wujie> 不要11.04
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju: PPS
<wujie> 2d的
<myke2> lemonhall: 阿, 我过来求助啊
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 就是pps呀
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju: 不需要类PPS。。。。
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju: 本来就有PPS
<zhenbeiju> pps可以在ubuntu下面～～   太好了  我找找
<wujie> 恩
<imadper> zhenbeiju: pps for linux不行吗?
<wujie> pps没有pplive好
<zhenbeiju> imadper,  lemonhall   我找找 ～～
<lemonhall> wujie: PPLIVE不用装。。。。
<imadper> wujie: 两个都是流氓就是了
<imadper> lemonhall: pplive的插件还能用吗?
<wzlxx> cfy: 看看你的miredo的设置
<zhenbeiju> 呵呵  没有啊   有个 ppsh
<zhenbeiju> 商店里面也没有
<imadper> zhenbeiju: http://download.ppstream.com/ppstream_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 你去哪里找的??????商店??小卖部还是超市?
<devilken> PSS！？
<neolkb> imadper: 怎样给根目录文件夹永久的写入权限?
<devilken> PPS！？
<imadper> neolkb: 在vsftpd的配置文件里有,我不会设置,得去网上查
 * cfy pasted "miredo.conf" at http://paste2.org/get/1393697
<cfy> wzlxx:
<imadper> neolkb: 如果只是要文件给写权限直接chmod 777,但是ftp没有写权限
<wujie> ubuntu11.04安装软件提醒 该软件包质量欠佳
<wujie> 怎么办
<imadper> wujie: 什么包?
<wujie> deb
<imadper> wujie: ...什么软件的包?
<wujie> PPS
<neolkb> 悲剧 我 sudo chmod 777 -R /var 后 依然是这样
<lemonhall> myke2: Mozilla的Mike Hommey在博客上宣布，他的团队成功利用整合配置文件导引优化（Profile-Guided Optimization）和积极优化（aggressive optimization）的GCC 4.5编译器编译Linux版Firefox，这意味着计划下半年发布的Firefox 6的Linux版将响应更快，更流畅。Linux版用户可以试用nightly build版体验新的变化。
<wzlxx> cfy: 嗯，我试试
<wujie> 怎么办
<imadper> wujie: 继续装呗
<lemonhall> myke2: 给你一个好消息
<wujie> 装不了了，
<imadper> neolkb: 都说了,用这个改完了,ftp还是没权限,要改配置文件
<imadper> wujie: 用dpkg -i
<neolkb> 哦
<zhenbeiju> o
<zhenbeiju> 我的也出错误提示了
<wujie> 没用，11.04太垃圾了，气死
<imadper> zhenbeiju: dpkg -i也不行?
<imadper> wujie: 1104怎么垃圾了?
<zhenbeiju> 还没试呢
<imadper> wujie: 我正想装1104呢~
<neolkb> imadper: 我改下试试 谢谢了
<imadper> neolkb: 客气
<myke2> lemonhall: 这怎么呢?
 * imadper 大家说说,1104到底怎么不好了?我准备装呢~
<fishtw> 改裝slackware吧
<fishtw> 從linux根基學起
<wujie> 我们看优酷
<imadper> fishtw: 我就是不想自己编译太多,所以才想回ubuntu的
<imadper> fishtw: 那天我编译llvm什么的,很费时间
<drovencrazy> imadper, 11.04的unity桌面个人感觉还可以 尤其是全局菜单 不过需要适应
<lemonhall> myke2: FF党开心了。。启动快了
<zhenbeiju> imadper,  在ubuntu里面的软件中心～～  刚看到哪条消息
<imadper> drovencrazy: ok~~
<devilken> 大家启动时间是多少呢？？？
<caleb-> fishtw: slackware 党人?
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 那个不都是免费的吗?干嘛叫商店~
<zhenbeiju> ～～  习惯诶 。。。
<devilken> 我的要1分钟诶。。快还是慢呢？
<zhenbeiju>  dpkg -i Downloads/ppstream_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<zhenbeiju> 是这个命令安装吗
<drovencrazy> 我的半分钟  不算grub的时间
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 试试看吧
<devilken> drovencrazy: 那看来我的算慢了- -！
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 我不用deb包的
<devilken> 可是我才装好的时候 也是这个速度 。。
<fishtw> caleb-: 我沒特定linux喜好，反正啥都碰
<drovencrazy> derekyang, 也不一定 开机时间跟太多因素有关了
<zhenbeiju> 貌似好了  每加sudo 权限。。
<imadper> fishtw: mageia用过没?
<drovencrazy> derekyang, 同样的系统 我的08年的本跟同学新配的台式一样的启动速度
<devilken> drovencrazy: 没准是我的机器。。唉 我也08年的本啊 华硕的~
<imadper> drovencrazy: 你同学买到洋垃圾了
<fishtw> imadper: 没，我很少碰xwin的，咱工作画面都是cli
<imadper> fishtw: .........好吧~
<drovencrazy> imadper, 没有 是自己配的 可能是硬盘的原因 当时劝他不听 非买5400的硬盘
<NoIE> 问一下，使用 firefox 时，Xorg 的 cpu 占用率非常高，和 nvidia 驱动有关吗？
<wujie> 我要买apple air
<drovencrazy> derekyang, 我低配的1420
<wujie> 没有
<imadper> drovencrazy: 台式机非得买5400............
<drovencrazy> wujie, 有钱淫
<zhenbeiju> wujie,  ,真有钱
<wujie> 和 flash有关系
<imadper> drovencrazy: 我都想买万转的那种
<drovencrazy> imadper, 唉 人家有个精打细算的女朋友 我也很无奈
<NoIE> wujie: 页面上没有 flash。
<imadper> drovencrazy: ............................
<zhenbeiju> wujie,  ,苹果好像不支持flash
<wujie> apple air不贵，两个月工资
<zhenbeiju> wujie, 有钱人。。。
<imadper> wujie: 两个月工资买了苹果,你吃什么???????
 * drovencrazy 只是iphone和ipad不支持flash
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<wujie> 我一个月7800
<zhenbeiju> ～～～～
<drovencrazy> wujie, 高薪族啊
<yunfan> wujie: 那一个月就行了
<zhenbeiju> 额  你们公司还要人吗
<imadper> wujie: 真棒, lemonhall 有人跟你叫板,跟他比比来~
<imadper> lemonhall: 有人跟你叫板~快出来~
<wujie> ？？
<wzlxx> imadper: 就是IP的问题，我ipv4是分配的静态IP，但是ipv6是动态分配的，咋办？
<lemonhall> imadper: ????
<imadper> lemonhall: 看 wujie 说的那话,人家一个月7800
<lemonhall> imadper: 叫什么？？？？
<wujie> 我还要供车呢，两台马自达
<imadper> lemonhall: 叫板!!!你不懂?
<lemonhall> imadper: 我没他有钱
<zhenbeiju> 两个
<zhenbeiju> 。。。。。。
<drovencrazy> wujie, 两台 凌乱了
<imadper> lemonhall: 不是钱,....
<imadper> le
<yunfan> imadper: 7k8不是穷人么 有啥叫板的 额
<imadper> lemonhall: 是次数
<imadper> yunfan: 不是钱,是次数
<wujie> 我和我老婆一人一台
<drovencrazy> imadper, 次数 邪恶了
<zhenbeiju> 流口水 啊
<yunfan> imadper: 额
<lemonhall> wujie: 次数？？？
<zhenbeiju> 我有一台车就好了
<wujie> ？？？
<lemonhall> imadper: ..............
<imadper> drovencrazy: 对呀, lemonhall 三年才40个
 * imadper lemonhall 被秒杀了`
<yunfan> 有车堵路上没用 不如有直升机
<lemonhall> imadper: 他多少阿
<imadper> yunfan: 费庭更好~
<drovencrazy> imadper, 那确实没什么可以跨要的
<zhenbeiju> 额
<lemonhall> imadper: 我觉得我已经很淫乱了。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 人家一个月7800此
<zhenbeiju> 我有车就不错了
<wujie> 恩，呵呵
<lemonhall> ....................................................
<caleb-> 直升机要申请的吧
<lemonhall> imadper: 你无聊了
<wujie> 我很穷的
<imadper> lemonhall: 哈哈,好吧~
<lemonhall> imadper: 我不是炫耀。。。
<zhenbeiju> 我估计你的汽油费就够我的生活费了
<imadper> lemonhall: 额...但是我很羡慕你呀~~
<lemonhall> imadper: 只是觉得3年和40多个女人睡过。。。。生活太淫乱了。。身体。。。。不好
<imadper> lemonhall: 我至今人称处男诶~~
<yunfan> imadper: 一起处 呵呵
<imadper> yunfan: 好吧~~哈哈~
<drovencrazy> imadper, 你是今天是处男吧
<caleb-> lemonhall: 快去验爱滋
<imadper> drovencrazy: 手不算!你邪恶了!
<lemonhall> caleb-: 恩，打算去了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 问题我有一半都是非安全的。。。。。
<wujie> 每个月只能买一次衣服，出去就只是刷卡，悲剧。没钱坐公交车，只能开马自达塞车
<lemonhall> caleb-: 中标几率真的挺高
<caleb-> 性伴侣的数量不可怕，可怕的是性伴侣的性伴侣数量
<drovencrazy> caleb-, 精辟
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我是40，其中有几个估计上百了把。。。
<zhenbeiju> 。。。。
<yunfan> caleb-: 还有性伴侣的性伴侣范围 看看是不是收敛的
<imadper> 我们跑题了..............
<yunfan> 如果是收敛的 就是小圈子了
<zhenbeiju> 你们强
<drovencrazy> 处男表示压力很大
<yunfan> 有什么压力 我不照样活着
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不过说实话，我真的觉得人尽可夫的女人不可怕
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我怕的是矫情的女人。。。。
 * caleb- 不怕女人，怕病
<lemonhall> caleb-: 其中有5、6个我估计都上300以上。。。得去检查了
 * caleb- 不怕狗，怕狗蚤
<fishtw> ................
<lemonhall> caleb-: 精辟
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=328693
<imadper> 我觉得可以把irc的名称改成#sex
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim script 不定参数问题
<wujie> 改成QQ
<caleb-> imadper: 频道名本来就是 #ubuntu-处女
<wujie> QQ聊天室
<lemonhall> imadper: SEX已经有了。。重名儿了
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 你还不努力造人？我等着你的红鸡蛋啊
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 造什么阿，我先去检查身体
<imadper> lemonhall: sex-cn
<yunfan> 红鸡蛋是涂苏丹红的么
<imadper> caleb-: 那个是处男的标志吧?
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) ..... 检查 暗病？
<zhenbeiju> 。。。。
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 艾滋吧
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 3年40多个。。不算多。。也不少了
<imadper> lemonhall: 想得艾滋?美的你!你以为这么容易的上?
<lemonhall> imadper: 好吧
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 真悲剧？
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei,  ？ 汉语就是那个名字
 * imadper 每次看到 cao_gongfei,我就想问问,这里有没有党员?
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 你应该查不孕不育才对， 40多个 都没生出一个小孩
<zhenbeiju> 源于打游戏老输
<imadper> dota?
<zhenbeiju> imadper, 同道中人啊
<xiamx> 一到这时候就开始这样的话题
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 是在学校不?有队不?改天可以一起玩玩~我好久没打了~
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 我想问一下， 去过德国的公园吗
<zhenbeiju> imadper, 我路人战  ，
<cao_gongfei> imadper:) 有党员又怎么样
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 我想问一下， 去过德国的公园吗
<imadper> cao_gongfei: 看你cao呀~
<zhenbeiju> imadper, 你一般在哪个平台
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 中大bn...
<cao_gongfei> gebjgd:) 去过德国的公园吗
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 之前去过zmr
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 但是老有秒...
<cao_gongfei> 我想问一下，国外的公园有围墙的吗
<yunfan> lemonhall: 你的性伴政治面貌有调查过么 党员几个 民主党派几个 群众几个 LOL
<zhenbeiju> zmr很少秒的呀
<zhenbeiju> 我就在zmr
<cao_gongfei> yunfan:) 我想一定都是共产党员。
<imadper> zhenbeiju: .....................怎么可能...............很多呀!!!
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 而且,zmr总是抽风
<zhenbeiju> 有一次去浩方  等了半个小时一局都没开
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: 干嘛
<zhenbeiju> zmr抽风是真的
<cao_gongfei> yunfan:) 干了40多 都没小孩。 除非她们都是共产党员
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 我想问一下，国外的公园有围墙的吗
<imadper> zhenbeiju:当然了,经常是大家莫名其妙就掉了
<yunfan> cao_gongfei: 你不知道有种东西就套套？
<soiamso> cao_gongfei: 有阿
<lemonhall> yunfan: 多半是人尽可夫的女人。。。。。没啥好调查的
<zhenbeiju> 我在zmr很少碰到秒退的
<cao_gongfei> soiamso:) 哦
<soiamso> cao_gongfei: 国外这东西太泛了
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: 免费的没有，收费的不知道
<yunfan> lemonhall: 额 这就是矛盾 你一边玩她 一边不爽她人尽可夫
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: 另外，公园的定义是啥？
<lemonhall> yunfan: 额。。。这不是贬义词阿
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 我就想知道，国内的 什么什么公园 都围个围墙 干嘛
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: 有些有
<cao_gongfei> yunfan:) 你听不出来吗， 我在骂共产党员 没后代
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 中国也有没围墙的公园阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔没有出去滚床单？
<yunfan> cao_gongfei: 额 我爹是共产党
<xiamx> me ..
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没。。养身体
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<win_user> 我喜欢喝老家的纯正奶茶，炒米+鲜牛奶+肥肉丁 熬出来的
<zhenbeiju> edison0354, 滚床单是什么
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 哦， 我这 的公园，全都有围墙，就连什么广场也围墙。
<lemonhall> win_user: 不错
<edison0354> zhenbeiju: 真悲剧……
<lemonhall> win_user: 我喜欢福建的炒米
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 不收费的，公共地方干嘛还弄个围墙
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: ...
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei,  我们这里广场没有了
<imadper> win_user: 没有茶埃
<zhenbeiju> 公园有
<win_user> lemonhall: 哦，原来早就聊过了的内容，悲剧，我秀逗了...
<zhenbeiju> 但是 free
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 我这里一律都有
<lemonhall> win_user: .............................................................................
<zhenbeiju> o
<win_user> imadper: ......
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你看过甜蜜蜜么？
<win_user> lemonhall: .................................
<zhenbeiju> edison0354,  名字嘛
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 我觉得免费的公园 应该都拆了 围墙。 本身就免费了，不是多余吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 邓超孙俪那个？
<imadper> win_user: 没有茶的奶茶叫正宗?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 黎明和张曼玉
<zhenbeiju> 我个人觉得有围墙的公园 漂亮一点
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那是旧版的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我妈看过新版那个
 * lemonhall 南方公园出来了
<zhenbeiju> imadper, 现在奶茶有用茶吗
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 不过我这里 的 公园自从免费后，什么都差了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你看过你所谓的旧版么？
<win_user> imadper: 有砖茶，忘了说了...
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 财政全都给贪污了，连个公园都没人打理
<edison0354> lemonhall: 必然没
<zhenbeiju> 有围墙的公园会有感觉一点  ，  围墙也有装饰作用啊
<imadper> win_user: 哦~
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 当然有了~
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我觉得我会成为那里面的那个教英语的
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 多数是用的红茶末
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道
<zeek> 大家万岁好
<zeek> 晚上好
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 这是因为你习惯了。 就像你习惯 共匪 做你 主人
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> hi
<imadper> zeek: 您回清朝吧...
<lemonhall> hello everyone
<win_user> 我喝的是内蒙古的奶茶，和南方的珍珠奶茶完全不一样
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 没了共匪，就觉得 中国不是中国了
<^k^> lemonhall, 好  ㍭ 
<lemonhall> win_user: 你哪里人？
<win_user> lemonhall: 呼伦贝尔
<lemonhall> win_user: 好地方。。。。。。。。。。。。
<zeek> GMLIVE求运行法
<gebjgd> cao_gongfei, 你觉得呢？
<win_user> lemonhall: 早已沙化了
<zhenbeiju> zhenbeiju,   我只是觉得对他们税收高，和不够民主 ，自由
<zhenbeiju> 别的还行
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 取消门票， 公园的 石凳 就没人 维修了。 都露出钢筋了。
<cao_gongfei> gebjgd:)
<zeek> GMLIVE求运行法
<win_user> cao_gongfei: 你的名字太霸气了
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei,  额，地方官员也有好的坏的
<cao_gongfei> 习惯了公园有 围墙， 没了围墙倒觉得不正常了
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei, 你们的地方官员不好
<zeek> GMLIVE求运行法
<zeek> GMLIVE求运行法GMLIVE求运行法GMLIVE求运行法
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 其他地方不知道， 我这地方的公园，全部失修
<maucat> gnome-osd是个什么东西呀？
 * imadper cao_gongfei 早晚在党妈的关怀下,被党妈收服~
<sheshark> chromium和firefox都不能收到百度知道的回答提示，不知道怎麽回事
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei,  额，
<imadper> maucat: 就是一个能在屏幕上显示几行字的一个东西
<sheshark> 都不能弹出窗口
<imadper> sheshark: 说明需要ie内核
<sheshark> imadper: 以前可以的
<zeek> 求助gmlive运行。。
<imadper> sheshark: 说明百度改版了
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 有个官员被抓，放言说，一供，就供出全部的官。 不怕被抓。 就 一上面大官 用官话狠批 一下，就没下文了
<maucat> imadper: 哦。那我的消息提示是不是就是这个小程序在起作用？
<imadper> maucat: 我猜不是,notify-send可能性更大
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei, 天下乌鸦一般黑  ，哪里都一样
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei, 国外也是
<imadper> maucat: 你在shell里面运行 notify-send sb
<imadper> maucat: 看看是不是这个东西在提醒你~
<caleb-> cao_gongfei: 有围墙没围墙的都有
<cao_gongfei> zhenbeiju:) 不能否认，共产党 有好的时候。 现在越来越象以前的国民党了
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 哦
<caleb-> cao_gongfei: 超大型公园也没法搞围墙啊
<maucat> imadper: 我试试。我就一2b
<imadper> maucat: 呵呵,开玩笑呢~别当真~~
<zhenbeiju> cao_gongfei, 我不知到国民党怎么样
<win_user> 天下linuxer一样白么
<imadper> maucat: 不好意思~开玩笑惯了~
<caleb-> cao_gongfei: 现在的掴民党也没比以前好啊
<imadper> maucat: 我的意思是,"notify-send sb",引号里面的是命令~
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 那好吧。 我知道了，就是想知道 国外的公园有没有围墙
<maucat> imadper: 我也开玩笑呢
<imadper> maucat: 当然了,你也可以"notify-send xxx",都可以~
<maucat> imadper: 它说   “notify-send”尚未安装
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 我是说 共匪 越来越像 以前 共匪口中的 国民党
<maucat> imadper: 说明不是的
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 我是说 共匪 越来越像 以前 共匪口中的 反动派
<imadper> maucat: 啊???不应该呀,默认安装的~
<imadper> maucat: 难道我打错了?你试试输入not之后用tab补全?
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04如何创建桌面快捷方式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328706&p=2301930#p2301930 ubuntu11.04如何创建桌面快捷方式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Fierce_Wolf — 2011-05-01 21:26
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 我希望 公园没有围墙。将 公园和 城市融为一体。 不要用围墙隔开。就是开放的
<maucat> imadper: 提示有个dnotify，但我试了，也是没安装的
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: 跟你们市长说去
<caleb-> cao_gongfei: 那要治安好的城市才行
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:)
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 好的，我写封信给他
<maucat> imadper: 我GOOGLE一下看看
<cao_gongfei> 公园门前是条单行线。却当双行线走
<MiniChung> 大家好，不小心迷路  到了这里来
<caleb-> 没围墙管理不易
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 问题是，有围墙也不管理啊
<caleb-> 比如学校吧, 没围墙谁都能进来绑架孩子了
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 公园的石凳 都露出钢筋了。 垃圾桶也没盖了
<caleb-> 有个围墙就把绑架难度提高了
<cao_gongfei> 草坪也长杂草了
<caleb-> cao_gongfei: 有些地方的学校就是没围墙的 <- 治安好不怕绑架
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 对了，我知道我这的公园为什么有围墙了。 到纯洁就封起门 卖票
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 为什么治安好，警察多，为什么治安好的地方警察多
<caleb-> cao_gongfei: google "破窗效应"
<maucat> imadper: 人呢？不见了？
<caleb-> 地上没烟蒂, 抽烟的也不好意思乱丢
<caleb-> 只要有一个烟蒂, 马上就满地了
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 解决 破窗效应 靠什么
<myke2> MaskRay: 临时换语言的确蛮痛苦的
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 靠自觉？靠醒悟？靠有道德？
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 象某人要企业留道德的血？
<drovencrazy> 刚看了篇社论  我们已经没有底线了
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 是要企业流道德的血，还是 政府先要有道德的血
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: 除非经历过 上世纪6、7十年代的人都死光了，才有道德可说
<lemonhall> .......................
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 你是个极左分子？
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 都 官贼 勾结了， 怎么流
<caleb-> 生活质量上去了, 道德就好了
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 再说，企业不勾结， 能活吗
<lemonhall> 有两类人现在狠GONG
<myke2> 生活质量上去了, 道德好的人还是好, 差的人还是差.
<lemonhall> 一类是极左。。一类是极右
<caleb-> 生活质量 != 钱
<caleb-> 国内的问题是, 有钱人也不会过生活
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 再者说 守法的成本高，不守法的成本低， 更甚者 守法就很难生存。 你让他们 留道德的学？
<lenovo> 为何我的ubuntu一死机就花屏？
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 你让人流 道德的血，却不给这些有道德血的人 留条活路？
<lemonhall> lenovo: 因为一死机就画屏了。。。
<lemonhall> lenovo: 去看看dmsg吧。。。
<lenovo> 重启还是花瓶
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 广东 有句话， 有头发 谁愿做 ....
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 那俩字不知道怎么打
<myke2> MaskRay: tcpdump如何做简单截包?
<lemonhall> lenovo: 去看看日志。。。
<lenovo> 用ppstream崩溃掉了
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 国内的情况是 有钱人 都想办法移民
<caleb-> 起点的 yy 小说都是 赚钱杀人打宝
<MiniChung> 有头发既,边个愿意做癞痢。。。
<cao_gongfei> MiniChung:)
<caleb-> 没有花钱建设创造的
<caleb-> 赚钱不难, 花钱才难啊
<cao_gongfei> MiniChung:) 如果 有安安分分 赚钱的，谁愿意背上 不道德的名声
<devilken> 哇哈哈哈哈~~装好LAMP环境了 接下来要把我亲爱的WP安装上
<caleb-> 低级的人只会搞破坏(种木马盗Q币)
<wzlxx> imadper: 我知道我的全局IP了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 怎么扯到起点去了
<caleb-> 高级的人都是创造好软件的
<reiv> 一句话：我们还处于社会主义初级阶段。
<cao_gongfei> MiniChung:) 问题是， 在中国 没权 的，只能靠 一些不正当的 来赚钱
<caleb-> 享受生活就是要从 创造 / 建设 下手
<cao_gongfei> reiv:) 我们一直出在 名是社会主义，实际半封建，半原始资本主义 的阶段
<reiv> 起点的情况符合社会主流需求。至少的看网络小说的需求。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 干脆把低级的人都消灭了吧
 * alvin_rxg 为了消灭低级的人，向我开炮！
 * lemonhall 低级的人生育率还特别高
<myke2> lemonhall: nazism
<caleb-> lemonhall: 那就是低级行为啊
<reiv> 问之，何时能摆脱初级阶段？答曰：150年。好吧，那个时候我们的挂了~~
<cao_gongfei> 官官相互，为主子卖命，腐败。 科举 考公务员。哪样不是封建主义
<lemonhall> myke2: 哈哈，本来就是。。嘛极左分子和极右分子，民粹主义。。最后就是nazism.....
<caleb-> lemonhall: 高级行为是创造新的萝莉御姐人妻正妹
<cao_gongfei> 变的只是皇帝 之间没有血缘关系的
<reiv> s/的/都/
<caleb-> 低级行为是把丑女杀掉, 高级行为是多生一些美女
<caleb-> 只会破坏有个毛用, 能创造好东西才厉害啊
<reiv> 外表的遗传应该不是线性的。。。
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 你那是 为官 准备 享受的
<wzlxx> caleb-: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted这个是怎么回事？
<caleb-> wzlxx: sudo ping
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我root  ping的
<cao_gongfei> 让 lemonhall 多点滚床单， 生产一军队，然后反了共匪
<caleb-> wzlxx: ubuntu?
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 看你的了
<lemonhall> ..................
<edison0354> cao_gongfei: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你的责任重大阿……
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 我也想啊。。。。
<wzlxx> caleb-: 我知道了我的ipv6的ip了，设置上就是这个样子
<wzlxx> caleb-: arch
<reiv> 任重而道远
<caleb-> 嗡嗡嗡不好就是只搞破坏没有建设
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 让我放开做，放开生。。我估计23岁就已经有5、6个娃了
<caleb-> 破而后立, 重点是立, 只有破就惨鸟
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 你还想破坏，还想建设？ 什么都是假的。 想办法移民吧
<caleb-> cao_gongfei: 我在墙外啊, 没有鸭梨
<wzlxx> caleb-: 嘛回事这是？
 * caleb- 不过就是网速慢了点
<reiv> lemonhall: 娃又生娃，子子孙孙无穷匮也~
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不知, 去 arch wiki 看看?
<cao_gongfei> caleb-:) 什么时候回国，回国外时，用蛇皮袋装上我， 稍我出去
<lemonhall> reiv: OH YEAH~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<wzlxx> imadper: inet6 addr: 2001:da8:5015:20f1::e973/64 Scope:Global
<wzlxx> caleb-: 看过了，就是按照那个设置的
<reiv> 想起了Fibonacci
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我估计就和甜蜜蜜里的那个英语教师一样了。。。
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 你还想着英语老师啊
 * lemonhall 我八成最后会变成风流鬼。。。死在某个女人的石榴裙下
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 甜蜜蜜你看过没？
<caleb-> 风流鬼++
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 黎明和张曼玉的那个
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 能为中国生一军队出来。 死了 我会 每年烧纸给你
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<caleb-> 能为中国生一足球冠军队出来。 死了 我会 每年烧纸给你
 * caleb- 反正不可能 XD
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 每年还烧一打女人给你， 在下面 在生一对鬼军队
<lemonhall> 那个教师最后和一个菲律宾妹子同居，死于艾滋
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 还好你没和英语老师好上
<lemonhall> 我看我八成是这死法
<reiv> 现在种下一个妹子，秋天收获一堆妹子~~
<cao_gongfei> .....
<lemonhall> reiv: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<ofan> 都5月份了...
<caleb-> 都5月份了...
 * lemonhall 有一天绿豆失恋了
 * lemonhall 他哭啊哭啊哭
<yunfan> reiv: 春天你把妹子埋在地里 秋天你就会收到法院传票的
<reiv> 人间四月芳菲尽。我们去青藏高原吧。
 * lemonhall 不停得哭
 * lemonhall 结果
 * lemonhall 他发芽了。。。。
<^k^> lemonhall:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 别哭，要不断洒精子
<cao_gongfei> .....
<lemonhall> 今天是5.1哎，大伙儿。。你们也不劳动劳动
<Ereanor> 五一只是勞動人民的節日，不是該勞動的節日
<zhenbeiju> lemonhall, 51才休息
<caleb-> 时间还没到啊
<caleb-> 到床上才劳动
<lemonhall> caleb-: 去把去把。。滚床单去。。。。
<zhenbeiju> 。。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 你应该也是已婚大叔？
<reiv> 人民公仆应该是人民的公仆，而不是要人民作公仆。
 * zhenbeiju 终于理解滚床单了
<lemonhall> reiv: 美好的理想
<edison0354> caleb-: 你已婚？
<caleb-> reiv: 没有哪个国家做到过
<devilken> 今天的专题是滚床单么 - -！
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 你劳动的够累了吧
<ghosTM55> 大家晚上好
<cao_gongfei> devilken:) 对
<cao_gongfei> ghosTM55:) 晚上好
<fillayu> 自己炒了点菜来吃
<zhenbeiju> devilken, 我不知到，，他们都在说着个>-<
<fillayu> 夜宵
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 好
<zhenbeiju> fillayu,  我还没有吃下午饭唉
<devilken> 我很无耻的来打个岔~ 命令行里的下载 能终止么 我每次都是把终端给叉了。。
<reiv> 再过几天，估计床单就有换凉席了。
<ghosTM55> edison0354 , cao_gongfei : :)
<zhenbeiju> 羡慕 嫉妒
<devilken> reiv: - -#
<reiv> devilken: 直接kill之。
<cao_gongfei> :)
<zhenbeiju> ctrl z
<fillayu> zhenbeiju  我炒给你吃
<ofan> 滚凉席了...
<zhenbeiju> fillayu,  哇
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<zhenbeiju> 哪里吃
<reiv> devilken: Ctrl + c或Ctrl + z，然后kill %1
<devilken> 但是像APT-GET INSTALL的时候 我叉了后 新立得和终端都不愿意了~用不了
<fillayu> zhenbeiju  上海
<reiv> devilken: kill apt什么的。
<reiv> devilken: 用aptitude吧。
<zhenbeiju> devilken,  有个提示 。。你照做就好了
<edison0354> devilken: 正常，apt很容易坏的……
<devilken> 好家伙 CTRL+Z 好用。。。。。。。。。。
<zhenbeiju> fillayu, 我我    ……
<lemonhall> devilken: CTLC+C不行？
<fillayu> aptitude 跟 apt 区别是什么了
<devilken> lemonhall: 也行~~
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那样很容易吧apt搞死
 * lemonhall OH，YEAH~~~我无法滚凉席
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你现在是UB？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我都用APT-FAST
<edison0354> lemonhall: 其实我觉得流式升级的arch挺好的阿
<devilken> lemonhall: 不过好像有区别呢 CTRL +Z/C
<edison0354> lemonhall: apt-metalink
<cao_gongfei> 我这里女的都难看
 * lemonhall 因为滚凉席会夹住我的煺毛
<zhenbeiju> lemonhall, apt-fast是什么意思呀
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju: 加速工具。。
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju: 下PPA必备
<devilken> lemonhall: 浓密的腿毛- -#
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刮了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<devilken> lemonhall: 烧了
<reiv> lemonhall: 用激光的吧
 * zhenbeiju  ppa不是软件源的意思吗
<lemonhall> 啊哈哈哈哈
<soiamso> reiv: 五一还在劳动？
<linuxer2010> 大家晚上好。:)
<lemonhall> zhenbeiju: PPA的源，简称屁屁包
<devilken> linuxer2010: 晚上好~
<zhenbeiju> reiv, 激光好贵的
<reiv> soiamso: 没。
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<lemonhall> devilken:  不一样。。。
<edison0354> soiamso: 床上劳动
<reiv> soiamso: 刚出差，干了7天的活...
<reiv> soiamso: 现在休息。
<devilken> lemonhall: 区别何在？在终端里的 没看明白
<lemonhall> devilken: C是直接终止。。。Z好像是STOP了一下。。挂起而已。。。。至于咋回复，我没研究过
<lemonhall> devilken: 我也是菜鸟
<reiv> devilken: Ctrl+z是暂停。可以再继续的。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ARCH和UB在我手里没区别。。。
<devilken> lemonhall: 恢复可以看man wget里的 好像刚才有看见
<zhenbeiju> 什么命令继续呢
<reiv> zhenbeiju: kill -CONT
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我用LINUX的开发就是用个ECLIPSE。。。。
<devilken> reiv: 那C就是停止咯 等于放弃下载内容？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 瘟到死也有……
<lemonhall> devilken: 好。。其实这属于基础
<zhenbeiju> reiv, -CONT是什么呀
<edison0354> lemonhall: MAC也有……
<reiv> man kill吧，比较详细
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩哼。。。但是GCC好用一些罢了
<devilken> lemonhall: 恩。。都是菜鸟 共勉。。共勉。。
<zhenbeiju> 英语不是很好 。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 瘟到死和MAC也有gcc阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 多麻烦啊。。。。
<caleb-> devilken: apt 会自动从断点重抓的
<reiv> 我在偶尔在win32下面用eclipse.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你个黑苹果。。死开
<lemonhall> reiv: NDK的话，必然是LINUX方便些。。。。
<devilken> caleb-: 恩 已经明白了：）
<caleb-> devilken: apt 自动续传, 自动校验
<reiv> lemonhall: 什么ndk？android的？
<lemonhall> reiv: 恩
<reiv> lemonhall: 最近我也在研究android开放...
<devilken> caleb-: 先前是想问他们在终端下到一半怎么停止 现在已经明白了 呵呵
<reiv> 不过ndk什么的太凶残了。
<reiv> s/开放/开发/
<lemonhall> reiv: 有什么凶残的。。。
<reiv> lemonhall: 让我习惯了gcc语法，自己写makefile的无所适从。
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 你那黑丝袜 洒不洒香水的啊
<reiv> lemonhall: 目前在用sbt和scala写代码。
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 洒
<zhenbeiju> reiv, 你在研究android
<lemonhall> reiv: SBT？？？
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 太难受了。 不知道为什么女人总撒香水。
<soiamso> reiv: SDK 一定要 git下载？ 有么有 x86_64 版本的地址？
<reiv> zhenbeiju: 不算研究，就自己写东西。还买了个nexus s
<soiamso> reiv: 你的语言跨度也真大
<lemonhall> reiv: 我开发能力很低下，知道的很多。。。。但是时间都花在滚床单上了，所以。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<caleb-> android 没有64位sdk吧
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 个人认为 香水只是为了掩盖体臭。
<devilken> 我X！~~DownThemAll居然不支持断点的 我90% 一个超时 没了~~~
<reiv> soiamso: gentoo的portage里面有个dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager的包。
<lemonhall>  cao_gongfei 昨天眼睛忽闪忽闪的瞄我
<soiamso> reiv: 写应用还是，底层一点的？
<devilken> 5555555 悲剧了 还是用wget好了
<cao_gongfei> reiv:) 我证明， 他确实是的
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 还带了假睫毛
<zhenbeiju> reiv, 厉害
<reiv> soiamso: 底层一点的。前一段时间实现了一个AccountSyncAdapter，和couchdb同步。scala还好，算是半个FP的语言。
<zhenbeiju> reiv, 我在学android应用开发 ， ～～
<lemonhall> reiv: 重复
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 瞄你，看还有什么可以勉强接受的地方?
<zhenbeiju> reiv,  x新手哦
<lemonhall> reiv: 有couchdb one....
<lemonhall> reiv: 不过水平明显你在我之上啊。。。
<lemonhall> reiv: 我最近在给ANDROID写输入法
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 女人 一般不用 正眼看人的，就是有问题
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 哈哈哈哈哈哈，我们在打麻将而已
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 忽闪忽闪的大眼睛啊
<cao_gongfei> ...........
<devilken> lemonhall: 还给ANDROID写输入法 还骗我说是菜鸟。。邪恶。。
<reiv> lemonhall: couchdb在android2.3上跑不起来。看了wiki上怎么自己编译的文档，然后自己编译了android后（10G），然后果断放弃。
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 灯泡?
<soiamso> reiv: scala 如何转换成 byte code ?
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 什么输入法?
<lemonhall> devilken: 我真的很菜啊。。。。
<lemonhall> reiv: couchdb one 啊。。。。
<devilken> lemonhall: 好吧 看来我连颗菜都还算不上
<reiv> soiamso: sbt有个android的插件，及其傻瓜化的。之前我用maven，和郁闷。然后发现sbt简单。
<lemonhall> ghosTM55: 没写好呢，估计明年才能写完。。。
<reiv> lemonhall: 和couchdb有区别吗？
<soiamso> zhenbeiju: 你从哪里下载的SDK ？
<lemonhall> reiv: 手机版，你说呢！！！
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, C++什么vector的在noi都能用的?
<TopWinStudio> 是不是pidgin libqq被封了？总是提示电脑有危害别人的行为，然后禁用。
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 恩，就是问问是什么输入法，如果是拼音五笔手写的话，应该没必要重写了吧，除非你只是学习和练习android开发用 :)
<reiv> lemonhall: 就是market上那个？
<reiv> lemonhall: 写个支持多点和双拼的输入法吧。
<zhenbeiju> soiamso, SDK 开发环境吗  我没记住这个单词的含义
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 我这边的女人都没什么上眼的， 这个 http://profile.baihe.com/new/BasicInfo.action?oppId=57405828 怎么样
<cn_nalanfeng> 哪边？
<myke2> lemonhall: cao_gongfei 阿弥陀佛, 不要说了, 或者请私聊
<cn_nalanfeng> 好 说的好
<cao_gongfei> myke2:) ....
<edison0354> lemonhall: openwnn，android上的开放输入法平台
<reiv> soiamso: 下个gentoo的stage3，然后chroot，在emerge dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager吧。依赖关系不多的。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你去看看吧~
<soiamso> myke2:  SDL 有进入标准吗？
<lainme> TopWinStudio: 看解释 http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/issues/detail?id=72
<zhenbeiju> soiamso,  我用的eclipse
<myke2> soiamso: 不懂
<edison0354> lemonhall: 知道啥东西支持vaapi不？android的
<cn_nalanfeng> 说说看？
<alvin_rxg> cao_gongfei: http://profile.baihe.com/new/BasicInfo.action?oppId=59299415  你应该找这个
<zhenbeiju> edison0354,  vaapi??
<zhenbeiju> 做什么的
<edison0354> zhenbeiju: 咋了？
<soiamso> zhenbeiju: 。。
<edison0354> zhenbeiju: wikipedia
<myke2> soiamso: C++比较复杂些
<soiamso> reiv: 我没有用gentoo的耐性
<lemonhall> reiv: 名字换得好快啊
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 不好。
<soiamso> myke2: 不复杂，你觉得pascal有vector吗？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你看见我跟你说话没……
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<lemonhall> reiv: 多点？？？
<reiv> soiamso: 不用gentoo，搞一次就可以了。然后把/opt/android-sdk-update-manager复制出来。
<reiv> lemonhall: 多点触摸。
<cao_gongfei> alvin_rxg:) 我给的那个怎么样
<lemonhall> edison0354: 垃圾输入发
<happyaron> roylez: 主席在么
<soiamso> reiv: I see
<myke2> soiamso: pascal只能用math库
<lemonhall> edison0354: 内核写的非常复杂。。。。
<myke2> soiamso: uses math;
<lemonhall> reiv: 支持双拼。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 囧
<soiamso> myke2:  所以你c++ 能用 vector 吗？
<lemonhall> reiv: 而且是重点支持双拼
<reiv> lemonhall: 多点触摸？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我用的日语输入法就基于这个的……
<lemonhall> reiv: 多点咋支持？
<happyaron> roylez: 感觉有道词典不如 dict.cn 的好。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那本来几是日本人写的。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没关系，你写输入法吧，我不会用的……
<reiv> lemonhall: 看看android2.3默认的键盘。用的很流畅。
<soiamso> myke2: freepascal 一样有 vector
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我用google pinyin
<happyaron> roylez: 要不要考虑改改dict程序呢
<myke2> soiamso: 是system库的?
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 看到了吗
<lemonhall> reiv: 好。。。描述描述。。多点我想不到对输入法有啥用
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) http://profile.baihe.com/new/BasicInfo.action?oppId=57405828 <== 这个怎么样
<myke2> soiamso: 还有有没有像scanf那样可以过滤的这种
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<soiamso> reiv: 很想搞个 andriod 的CRM 自己用，可惜还是觉得SDK 下载很烦
<reiv> lemonhall: 两个手输入的时候，可以提高速度。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有啥支持vaapi的不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 木关系。。搞不好还没开发出来我就挂了
<TopWinStudio> 现在还有什么QQ能使用？webqq太费流量。我不想接受图片。现在用手机上网。
<lemonhall> reiv: 额。。这个和输入法本身没关系吧。。。。
<devilken> TopWinStudio: 手机上网。。为什么不下个手机QQ？。。。。。。
<edison0354> TopWinStudio: 爪机扣扣
<zhenbeiju> reiv, 多点怎么分别字符的输入顺序呢 ，比如两个字符的时候
<reiv> soiamso: sdk什么的才是第一步。后面的api的学习也很麻烦。
<reiv> zhenbeiju: 参考pc的处理方法。以先按下为准。
<lemonhall> cao_gongfei: 挺好的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> lemonhall: 表无视我阿……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 又咋了？
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 我画她出来
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥支持vaapi？
<cao_gongfei> lemonhall:) 你想 我将 那 的一些 好看的，画出来，贴在 墙壁上，会不会很变态
<reiv> lemonhall: 有关系的。需要输入法支持。一般两个手输入的时候（横屏），速度快的时候第一个手没抬起来的时候，另一个手已经按下去了。如果没有多点触摸支持，会造成丢失一个按键，极度影响输入的流畅感。
<zhenbeiju> reiv, 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我咋知道。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不是做开放的嘛……
<myke2> soiamso: C++里面vector干什么的我都搞不清楚
<lemonhall> reiv: 系统自动支持
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥是NDK捏……
<imadper> edison0354: vaapi~intel\amd都支持呀~
<zhenbeiju> reiv, 还好我的手机是电容屏的
<lemonhall> reiv: 不用管。。你这功能明显是系统键盘的内置功能
<edison0354> imadper: 我说android的播放器……
<reiv> lemonhall: 目前所以哦中文输入发都不支持。
<zhenbeiju> nkk是android开发环境吧
<reiv> lemonhall: 系统键盘倒是支持。
<imadper> edison0354: 这都移植了?
<lemonhall> reiv: 那就是了啊。。。当然是用系统键盘了
<edison0354> imadper: vaapi早就支持android了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你系统键盘能输中文阿……
<imadper> edison0354: 不知诶~
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我调用的是系统键盘啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 系统键盘支持啥，我就支持啥。。。。
<draketang> firefox终于原生支持全局菜单了？
<soiamso> reiv: api反而能查得到，下载也可以月租一个 ssh vps
<cao_gongfei> myke2:) vector?? 可变数组 ??
<reiv> lemonhall: 我说的是软键盘。所谓系统键盘就是系统输入法，没法和中文输入发共用的吧。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你这是商业软件还是？
<zhenbeiju> 应该行吧 ，中文环境下面
<reiv> soiamso: sdk里面有api的。
<lemonhall> reiv: ...........共用的
<cao_gongfei> myke2:) vector?? 可变数组 ??
<reiv> soiamso: android不用glibc的，很多现有的程序不好移植。
<reiv> soiamso: 而且java有很多库不全。
<soiamso> reiv: 你用gentoo  用gnome ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 鬼知道。。有生之年你能用上不我都说不准
<edison0354> reiv: 不是不用，是跟linux里的不一样，少很多东西
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你用双拼么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不会
<reiv> edison0354: 确实是不用glibc.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个输入法为双拼高度优化过
<reiv> soiamso: 用gentoo + compiz，没DE。
<edison0354> reiv: 我记得是androi的glibc确很多函数阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 名字叫啥？柠檬输入法？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没想好名字呢
<reiv> lemonhall: 输入法应该要自己实现键盘吧。这个和系统输入法是一个水平的。
<lemonhall> reiv: 不用，系统内置功能
<reiv> edison0354: android有libc，但不是glibc，是一个阉割过的bsd协议的c库。
<lemonhall> reiv: 你估计是不关注这部分的API，所以想复杂了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你能调用系统输入法的键盘，然后在上面套一层？
<edison0354> reiv: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: JAVA嘛~~~~这就是OO啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥是OO?
<reiv> lemonhall: 那为什么现在所以的中文输入法都不支持多点触摸？包括google自己的拼音输入法。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你个黑苹果，去死啦
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus没有工具栏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=328722&p=2302089#p2302089 问题的起因如下：自带词库太小了，以致输入很不方便，所以就像换个大词库，结果按照本版置顶的那个帖子，下载解压改名后把原来点覆盖了，没有备份，结果根本不能进行中文输入了，切换到中文之后输入自动变成英文。 ...
<soiamso> reiv: 很少用java,不过知道跟 basic一样未成年
<lemonhall> reiv: 不知道，我没用过2.3.。。GPINYIN的代码有问题。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋又扯到水果了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> reiv: GPY的代码已经快半年没更新过了
<reiv> lemonhall: 可以用emulator试试的。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 反正我坐等linux和MAC的google pinyin
<lemonhall> reiv: 大哥，模拟器怎么模拟多点啊。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我都是2.3.3了……
<reiv> soiamso: 我买android手机前用不用java的，敬而远之。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<reiv> lemonhall: 好像全是不行。不过也可能是我不知道。
<lemonhall> edison0354: DHD版本好多少？
<lemonhall> reiv: 当然不行啊。。你只有一个鼠标啊。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 丫的系统跟机器有毛线的关系……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是，我问你DHD的A版本是多少的？
<reiv> lemonhall: 但可以模拟短信、电话什么的。虽然电脑上没sim卡槽。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 妈的，是不是2.3的DHD
<edison0354> lemonhall: 丫的系统跟机器有毛线的关系……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 用CM去！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 擦。。有关系
<zhenbeiju> dhd是什么
<lemonhall> edison0354: 下个月就到手了。。啊哈哈哈哈哈哈
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有毛
<myke2> soiamso: pascal的OOP我还没学过, 现在看reference
<edison0354> lemonhall: 版本随便换
<lemonhall> reiv: ns 现在多钱？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 到手就寄来北京吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 3K多
<reiv> lemonhall: 现在3k出头。
<lemonhall> reiv: 额
<lemonhall> edison0354: 怎么DHD比它还贵？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 屏大阿……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有道理。。。4.3寸
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你看看配置去？求DHD
<reiv> ns刚出来的时候4k+
<fillayu> lemonhall  你什么牌子的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我看过。。。。。
<fillayu> 怎么感觉现在的智能手机，都这么贵
<lemonhall> edison0354: 现在忘了
<fillayu> 也要2k多
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> fillayu: 无所谓，我私人用NOKIA的200快钱的几其
<edison0354> fillayu: 买中兴去呗
<soiamso> myke2: 你想多了吧，pascal 不用 oop
<reiv> nokia的民工机好。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<soiamso> myke2: 别什么的都oop
<fillayu> edison0354  国产货，实在是不敢恭维
<reiv> 其实弄
<reiv> ns也好的。
<lemonhall> myke2: pascal oop? 不就是DXXXXX？？？？
 * edison0354 乃门不要黑中兴阿
<soiamso> fillayu: 明显华为的 798
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你蛋疼
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不解释
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<reiv> 不行了，要睡了，诸位晚安~~~
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我的手机慢阿……
<lemonhall> reiv: 88 night
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人家都走了你才说……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去买118的NOKIA去。。绝对飞一般的速度
<fillayu> soiamso  还是国外的牌子，靠谱
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去买118的NOKIA去。。绝对飞一般的速度
<edison0354> fillayu: HTC也是国产好不……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<lemonhall> ^k^: 把 edison0354 踢了吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<fillayu> moto defy  很热销啊，？
<^k^> lemonhall, 我的大脑利用AIML格式化的反应，你的投入，但我并没有那一个。  ㍮ 
<edison0354> fillayu: 同学刚买了个，很蛋疼
<edison0354> fillayu: 按键很蛋疼
<fillayu> edison0354    什么意思
<edison0354> fillayu: 无比的蛋疼，不是一般的蛋疼……
<fillayu> edison0354   按键难用？
<edison0354> fillayu: 你用用就知道了，键位设置太垃圾了
<fillayu> edison0354  不是触摸的嘛
<edison0354> fillayu: 键位~不是说按键类型
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我闪了。。。去和床单滚一滚
<fillayu> edison0354   可是 nokia 没有 andorid 系统的，要不nokia的操作很好
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 中的 index_format / folder_format 有什么区别？谢谢
<edison0354> fillayu: 不觉得……
<myke2> soiamso: 阿, 那object是用来干嘛的?
<fillayu> edison0354  你同学花多少钱买了那款moto defy
<edison0354> fillayu: 不知道……==！
<edison0354> fillayu: 2K好像？
<fillayu> edison0354  网上报价是 2.5k
<xiamx> if_else, http://www.mutt.org/doc/manual.txt
<fillayu> edison0354  nokia e72 如何
<edison0354> fillayu: nokia自家的meego都能抛弃，没啥前途的……
<edison0354> fillayu: 不喜欢，按键太小了
<edison0354> fillayu: 网上报价不靠谱的，能讲下来很多的
<fillayu> edison0354  那你用的哪款
<edison0354> fillayu: 别问我爪机的问题，我无视android和iOS以外的爪机的……所以……你问我白问……
<edison0354> fillayu: G3
<fillayu> edison0354  爪机 是什么概念
<soiamso> myke2: 模拟 context的
<edison0354> fillayu: 爪机==手机……
<fillayu> edison0354  比网上报价降 500 行吗。 这个价可是淘宝的
<soiamso> fillayu: 但是水货不到200吧
<edison0354> fillayu: 我记得他好像是2K拿的
<soiamso> fillayu: 2000
<fillayu> soiamso   便宜
<edison0354> fillayu: 如果你没有三防的需求，真的严重不推荐……
<edison0354> fillayu: 多贴几百拿desire吧
<fillayu> 我有一个很矛盾的地方，一来是很习惯诺基亚的操作风格，二来andorid的应用程序多。这导致了买手机时很纠结
<fillayu> 而且 symbian 系统是被公认的没希望的系统
<myke2> soiamso: 有没有introsort的函数?
<myke2> soiamso: 我查下record内能否procedure&&function
<ofan> http://goo.gl/kE43F
<fillayu> http://www.hbea3w.com/Html/?7447.html
<fillayu> 如果，现在NOKIA声称放弃Symbian：
<fillayu> 将严重打击Symbian开发者的信心，导致其不愿迁移到QT平台上来
<myke2> iphone呢?
<soiamso> myke2: record 内嵌这些东西只能指针吧
<wecing_> 有了解大连release party具体安排的同志在吗？
<fillayu> edison0354   三防需求？
<fillayu> 不推荐什么
<edison0354> wecing_: 确定要办了？
<edison0354> fillayu: defy卖点就是三防阿
<edison0354> fillayu: 反正不推荐这个……
<wecing_> edison0354: 我发邮件问组织者，没有消息，于是跑过来了。
<myke2> soiamso: object能否重载new?
<fillayu> edison0354  没这方面的需求，我更偏向 nokia E72
<edison0354> wecing_: 我问问
<fillayu> 不知道价位能不能到 1500
<edison0354> fillayu: android王道@
<alvin_rxg> 防水防火防电
<wecing> edison0354: 感谢～
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 防火防盗防师兄
<edison0354> 咦，这孩子又跑了
<wecing> edison0354: 没啊～
<edison0354> 额
<fillayu> 你们不觉得 andorid  触措方式，要是手不灵活的话，很不好操作吗
<edison0354> wecing: 哦，是你带尾巴的跑了
<xiamx> 哈哈
<fillayu> 手指比较大的话
<fillayu> 不好操作
<wecing> edison0354: = =
<happyaron> wecing: 给你叫了，等会儿
<wecing> happyaron: 话说那位仁兄的邮件就是问您才知道的……感谢>.<
<happyaron> wecing: 别客气
 * edison0354 有人在往Hero GSM上port 2.6.35的kernel，万岁！
<ofan> http://diycomputerscience.com
<wecing> ofan: 莫非所有课程都是大学开放课程么……
<happyaron> wecing: 他没上的话你加他gtalk吧，和邮件地址一样
<wecing> happyaron: ok.
<devilken> 木哈哈哈~~~终于可以在UBUNTU下折腾WP了~~
<ofan> wecing: diy的...
<myke2> soiamso: 其实我想知道noi中开放stl究竟有多大优势
<wecing> happyaron: 再求邮箱……gmail又被干扰了= =
<edison0354> wecing: oeasy.chen   gmail
<wecing> myke2: 开放STL？你是指开放vector那些么……
<wecing> edison0354: ok……
<myke2> wecing: 具体我不清楚
<myke2> wecing: 反正原来stl不能用的
<wecing> myke2: 我一直觉得就算开了STL也没啥用……
<myke2> wecing: 好像pair-heap也在里面吧
<wecing> myke2: 开了new特性才可怕。
<myke2> wecing: ?
<wecing> myke2: 呃，对了，STL里面有heap么……
<myke2> wecing: 听说pair-heap都有
<myke2> wecing: MaskRay用的
<wecing> myke2: ……当我啥都没说。
<fillayu> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7464210722&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<myke2> wecing: 这代码我还完全不会状态
<fillayu> 这款如何
<myke2> wecing: 还有维护有序集合这种
<caleb-> 多点触摸用双拼多好
<caleb-> 摸一次一个字
<wecing> myke2: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/algorithm/
<wecing> myke2: heap一个就可以秒杀C/P了。
<ImN1> maya1: 嫁给我吧
<myke2> wegue: heap还不难写
<maucat> ...
<wegue> = =叫错人了
<quanru>  安放至中部：<Control><Alt>Kp5
<quanru>             安放至左部：<Control><Alt>Kp4
<quanru>             安放至右部：<Control><Alt>Kp6
<quanru>             安放至顶部：<Control><Alt>Kp8
<quanru>             安放至底部：<Control><Alt>Kp2
<quanru>             安放至顶部左边：<Control><Alt>Kp7
<^k^> quanru:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> quanru, 我是一个机器人。  ㍯ 
<xiamx> 。。。。
<quanru> 哪个键啊
<quanru> 告诉我  有人吗
<xiamx> 小键盘
<devilken> 有人在ubuntu下折腾WP么？为什么WP3.1.2里，我把以前的主题复制过来在后台都看不见呢？？？
<quanru> xiamx: 谢谢谢谢。。。啦
<xiamx> quanru: ^_^
<xiamx> devilken: wp是什么
<devilken> xiamx: wordpress
<xiamx> 哦哦
<devilken> 无解诶 难道是新版本的原因么。。怎么会看不见那么多主题
<xiamx> 不会用WP哦。。
<devilken> xiamx: 我之前都是在win下折腾。。今晚才在ubuntu里搭建好了环境 装好了WP。。
<xiamx> devilken: 或许你可以问问WP论坛
<devilken> xiamx: 恩：）
<fishoneeyed> who is fishoneeyed;
<xtzyz> ubuntu 11.04不能显示日期
<devilken> fishoneeyed: it's u...
<fishoneeyed> devilken: 谢谢.
<quanru> xtzyz: 我刚才也不行  我是因为gnome-panel没了
<quanru> xtzyz: 我又安装了一个
<devilken> quanru: 汗。。我的GNOME还是没抽风过
<xtzyz> 有panel，但是选择显示日期，就连时间也没了
<quanru> devilken: 蛮喜欢unity
<quanru> xtzyz: 那我就不知道了
<devilken> quanru: 没试过 不过看起来很吸引人
<blueghost> devilken:) 什么吸引人
<devilken> blueghost: 呵呵 刚才别人说蛮喜欢unity呢
<blueghost> devilken:) 谁。
<xiamx> 我也想用unity
<fillayu> 我用不习惯 unity
<devilken> blueghost: 8是谁 unity是个图形界面 跟GNOME一类 看来你比我还新呐 哈哈
<fillayu> 不能给我带来更高效的工作桌面
<devilken> fillayu: 操作变动越大 越需要时间适应呐
<devilken> 有米有人在ubuntu下折腾WP哇 嗷嗷~~~
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 等 gnome3 成熟了换gnome3算了
<OT_iux> WP是啥？
<OT_iux> wikipedia?
<devilken> OT_iux: 不是 呵呵 是wordpress
<quanru> 现在gnome3还是不能跟unity共存吗
<blueghost> devilken:) 我用e17
<xiamx> quanru: oneric里可以了
<devilken> blueghost: e17??
<blueghost> devilken:) 对啊
<blueghost> “瘦肉精”肯定是有害的，但具体损害程度，就一般人来说是搞不清楚的。吃一根“瘦肉精”肉肠的危害，和抽一支烟比，谁大？
<soiamso> myke2: noi 不算程序大小的吗？
<xiamx> 用e17的太少了
<devilken> blueghost: 是什嘛东东 - -！
<cuihao> 额，这里有没有写ArchWiki的人？
<devilken> blueghost: 也是图形界面？
<quanru> xiamx: oneric是什么
<blueghost> 象 上一次 差不多， 领导 说，地沟油 ， 多吃无益， 少吃无害
<blueghost> devilken:) wm 啊
<xiamx> quanru: natty之后的版本
<Kandu> cuihao: 寫過一點點
<quanru> xiamx: 你装上了？
<cuihao> Kandu: category用英文命名还是中文命名好？
<xiamx> quanru: 没，我就是关注下开发
<blueghost> 不是说 瘦肉精 的危害多少， 是双汇 的不诚信。 欺诈
<quanru> 为什么unity搜索不能中文。。。
<cuihao> Kandu: 我现在比较晕，似乎有一些用中文的，有一些用英文
<xiamx> quanru: 木有CJK支持
<quanru> 勿以恶小而为之
<quanru> xiamx: cjk又是嘛？
<Kandu> cuihao: 我也不知政策
<xiamx> quanru: 中文日文韩文的缩写
<cuihao> Kandu: =。= 我在中文主页放了个note，想让大家讨论一下。
<quanru> xiamx: 非字母文字
<xiamx> quanru:  对
<quanru> xiamx: 那它可以支持下拼音嘛
<welloong> unity lens应该怎么理解
<Kandu> cuihao: 啊，都需要的
<Kandu> cuihao: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Help:I18n
<xiamx> quanru, 应该已经有计划了
<quanru> xiamx: 嗯  不然很蛋疼
<myke2> soiamso: ?
<cuihao> Kandu：我看了，但我觉得category用重定向什么的很奇怪。
<myke2> soiamso: 代码长度的限制几乎不存在
<xiamx> quanru, 估计还得等到 oneiric 。。中国人开发者太少了
<cuihao> Kandu: 而且官方要求似乎是“主页面为英语标题，本地化命名页面重定向过去”
<myke2> soiamso: 主要是代码能力, 在有限时间内, 像可合并堆这种, 写不出.
<Kandu> cuihao: 這是肯定的
<Kandu> cuihao: 英文標題_語言
<cuihao> Kandu: 不过现存的许多页面都是中文Category…… 要不我问问管理员算了。
<Kandu> cuihao: 有完全本地化命名的話，就從 英文標題_語言 這個頁面重定向到完全本地化命名頁
<Kandu> cuihao: 和 category 有關么？
<cuihao> Kandu: 我纠结的问题是category的命名，现在中英文混用的。比如：Category:系统管理 (简体中文) 和 Category:System administration (简体中文)
<xiamx> cuihao: 这是什么系统？
<cuihao> xiamx: wiki系统……
<Kandu> cuihao: 這個政策，我也不知
<xiamx> cuihao: wikipedia？
<inode> microcai: /quit
<cuihao> xiamx: 哦，我们在讨论ArchWiki
<xiamx> 哦哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 周五真的不和我约会？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太薄情了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，找个美女吧
<alpha080> 居然還這么多人。。
<xiamx> 都是不睡的
<alpha080> 偶閨女終于睡了，夜生活開始了XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出门！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搞定了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 周5 hannover
<gebjgd> 你可别跑
<Loongjiang> quit
<blueghost> 中国足球和美国足球相比， 哪个厉害
<blueghost> 中国足球和美国足球相比， 哪个厉害。 那个先重视的。 貌似美国人开始爱 英式足球 不是很长的时间
<cuihao> 美国人football厉害，我们soccer厉害? XD
<Kandu> cuihao: 找了半天沒找到相關說明，地找個前輩問問了
<blueghost> cuihao:) 就说 一般我们指的那个足球
<blueghost> cuihao:) 哪个厉害， 哪个最先 看重 的
<blueghost> cuihao:) 不是看重， 不知道怎么说。就是谁最先 开始
<blueghost> cuihao:) 貌似说重视 什么的， 只能在中国这种举国体制才会提
<blueghost> cuihao:) 就是哪个国家最先越来越多人关注足球的
<cuihao> Kandu: 我去论坛发了个贴（但愿老外看得懂），只能问问。先睡了，明天看看结果。要是没有政策内部协调一下算了
<blueghost> 酱紫准确了吧
<alpha080> irc上有啥有趣的頻道？
<blueghost> alpha080:) 自己找
<alpha080> 手機上不方便。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 不知道
<blueghost> alpha080:) 色情的要不
<alpha080> 這也有？好吧，去開開眼界。。。
<inode> js5 rm gdm
<blueghost> alpha080:) irc.chinairc.net/6667 #北京 gb编码
<zeek> 救命啊～～～老大们
<alvin_rxg> yes?
<alpha080> 還中文頻道= =！
<blueghost> alpha080:) 对啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么
<zeek> 我11.04装了COMPIZ
<zeek> 然后发现兼容不和UNTIY
<zeek> 就在软件中心搜了COMPIZ。。。。。把所有得结果都卸载立。。。。
<zeek> 现在进桌面只有壁纸了。。。。。扫描都没了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<zeek> 什么都没了。。。。
<zeek> 老大！！！们  ！！！救命。。
<alvin_rxg> 哪个傻逼教他这么做的
<zeek> 网上说卸载就好立啊。。
<zeek> 现在我在经典桌面里。。。。还是可以用得
<zeek> 现在什么情况啊？！。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> zeek: 谁让你卸的，unity就是用的compiz
<alvin_rxg> zeek: 睡觉，明天起早
<alpha080> 這是我們要問的，你搶台詞了
<zeek> 现在咋办。。
<happyaron> zeek: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<happyaron> zeek: 装完了重启。
<alpha080> 換成kde吧
<alvin_rxg> 真累，没必要重启吧？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 重启对他来说最省事。
<zeek> 那COMPIZ要卸载掉么
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<happyaron> zeek: 卸了你就悲剧了。
<happyaron> zeek: unity没compiz跑不起来。
<zeek> 恩
<blueghost> zeek:) 装 e17
<zeek> 我在？
<blueghost> zeek:) 我用 e27 太孤单了，陪陪我
<zeek> 我这个装完就好立？
<zeek> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=328421   这有两个同了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu10.10升级到11.04后运行compiz的桌面立方体后的悲惨结局！
<alpha080> 換個桌面環境而己
<zeek> 我悲剧立
<happyaron> zeek: 别听他们忽悠。。。先把unity搞能用累再折腾。
<alvin_rxg> 俩都别用 ibus-pinyin 了吧，看，错的字那么多
<zeek> 那个COMPIZ  manager 要卸载么？
<alpha080> 不用。
<zeek> 是得/。。。自带得
 * alvin_rxg 羡慕机器能跑 compiz 的人
<zeek> 我记得我装了个COMPIZ什么才能用 COMPIZ设置得哦
<zeek> 那个需要卸载  么？？？我不想用COMPIZ 了。。。。害死我了
<blueghost> 你说他精神方面有毛病，我看他也没什么毛病，就想不开，不擅于和人交流，脑袋没开窍，太固执。
<zeek> ……】
<blueghost> zeek:) 在中国这环境，需要开窍的，就是要学懂麻木
<blueghost> e17 貌似自带 混合
<alpha080> 你還不如給他推荐fvwm。。。。
<alpha080> blueghost: bj是啥？
<alpha080> 明白鳥。。。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 什么 bj
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我用 e17 貌似太孤单了，找个人和我一样的
<alvin_rxg> 我用 dwm 貌似太孤单了，找个人和我一样的
<alpha080> blueghost: 就你之前提到的頻道。。。木想到啊，還有這么先進滴
<alpha080> 偶用Kde都覺得很孤單。。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 哦
<vic> kde+1
<blueghost> 2005年，查尔斯皇子与卡米拉再婚，因为两人的婚姻不被皇室和公众舆论所认可，他们只是低调地在社区会堂注册结婚，之后吃了简单的茶点，包括鸡蛋水芹三明治、康沃尔忌廉小酥饼、水果蛋糕。
<blueghost> 好惨
<blueghost> 英国是不是要跳过 查理斯 而传位 给威廉
<fennng_> morning...
<^k^>  06:30
<alpha080> 06:50
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-23
<tenzu> roylez: 主席, 收到邮件了么?
<roylez> tenzu: 神马邮件？
<roylez> tenzu: 我看看
<tenzu> roylez: humble bundle
<roylez> tenzu: 除了你写的字，没内容啊
<tenzu> roylez: 没种子?
<roylez> tenzu: o...torrent
<roylez> tenzu: 晚上我回去试试，多谢啦
<tenzu> roylez: 看sample, 我觉得还不错
<iGnome> 支持疼疼发布黄色邮件。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> torrent嘛。
<tenzu> roylez: 跟machinarium是一个studio
<tenzu> 听说
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你太邪恶了
<iGnome> 越强调越是掩饰
<roylez> tenzu: 那就是flash了，呵呵
<tenzu> roylez: 800M+, 这么大flash?
<roylez> tenzu: .........
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • U盘启动的Unbuntu 11.10，更改的设置能否保存？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371792 制作了Unbuntu 11.10的U盘启动盘，进入后选择 试用，系统找到了无线网卡硬件驱动，提示安装激活并重启，但重启后重新选择试用，但上次安装的网卡硬件并没有保存，又提示需要安装。不知道这种U盘的启动盘更改的设置 …
<roylez> tenzu: http://youtu.be/2la3-mBl3Lc
<kk> roylez,啥网址y YouTube - Botanicula - Gameplay
<roylez> tenzu: 那个machinarium也貌似一百多M呢
<tenzu> roylez: 344M
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 把flash封装了, LOL
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 准备归位1楼了
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: ...
<imtxc> 早啊 大家
<roylez> imtxc: 早啊
<hoxily> jianghu, 早
<imtxc> 又是周一， 又快五一了。。。
<jianghu> 各位早
<jianghu> hoxily: 早
<jianghu> 又快放假了阿
<jianghu> roylez: 主席放假不
<adam8157> tenzu: roylez MeaCulpa1 早啊
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当好。
<adam8157> tenzu: 切客闹
<jianghu> 都好早阿
<adam8157> imtxc: 恁好
<tenzu> adam8157: 闹太套
<imtxc> ...s什么时候成了广东人了。
<roylez> jianghu: 毛的假，要出差了...
<jianghu> roylez: 出差好
<imtxc> roylez: 澳洲还是美洲？
<jianghu> roylez: 是阿
<jianghu> roylez: 那个粥？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 又出差 难怪你老婆不干
<woju> http://www.donews.com/net/201204/1175318.shtm
<kk> woju,啥网址y 传问答网站Quora计划融资5000万美元 估值4亿_互联网_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<woju> 这个网站实在没意思
<woju> 值这么多钱居然
<jianghu> woju: 早阿
<woju> jianghu: 早
<roylez> imtxc: 米国
<imtxc> roylez: 哇 去几个月
<jianghu> woju: 闷得慌不？
<imtxc> roylez: 带小蜜不
<roylez> imtxc: 一个月
<jianghu> roylez: 哇哇哇
<adam8157> http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2012/04/22/university-of-florida-eliminates-computer-science-department-increases-athletic-budgets-hmm/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y University of Florida Eliminates Computer Science Department, Increases Athletic Budgets. Hmm. - Forbes
<woju> jianghu: 有网上就不闷，没网上就很难受
<jianghu> roylez: imtxc 哈哈
<jianghu> woju: 能出去还是要出去的
<mugebjgd> roylez: 米国那里？
<roylez> mugebjgd: 18摸confidential
<mugebjgd> 、rk
<mugebjgd> roylez: 全美来回转？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 还不来orlando看我
<imtxc> kk有工作的太幸福了。
<roylez> mugebjgd: 你不是在德国么？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 出差
<jianghu> imtxc: 你没工作阿
<mugebjgd> roylez: 现在在orlando
<imtxc> jianghu: 你才知道。。。
<woju> jianghu: 出不去啊
<jianghu> imtxc: 因为我才来
<imtxc> jianghu: 哦啊  大佬给份工作吧。。。
<roylez> mugebjgd: o
<jianghu> woju: 偶尔也要麻烦麻烦家人，不能太要强
<jianghu> imtxc: 我也一样，哈哈
<woju> jianghu: 恩，我知道的
<imtxc> jianghu: 。。。。
<jianghu> imtxc: 干吗，你才知道阿？
<jianghu> woju: 嗯
<mugebjgd> roylez: 感觉美国没啥好的 电器也没便宜到哪去
<mugebjgd> roylez: 失望
<jianghu> mugebjgd: 为什么美国电器要便宜阿？
 * mugebjgd 睡觉
<roylez> mugebjgd: 您可以到天朝来买，天朝东西便宜
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 你们可以上我朝的网站，但是我们上不了美帝的网站
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 你在哪个时区啊？
<jianghu> ubuntu12.04哪天发布？
<imtxc> jianghu: 等它做什么
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 『求助』RTL8139D PCI网卡如何使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371795 我的主板是型号是技嘉M52L-S3P 板载网卡芯片型号是RTL8201CL 现在我想单独使用RTL8139D PCI网卡上网 我的做法是：主板BIOS关闭板载网卡 即on-chip mac lan(内建网络功能）设为Disabled 然后安装PCI网卡，随即启动ubuntu11.10 启动显示ub …
<jianghu> imtxc: 我想知道它能做什么
<jianghu> imtxc: 你用的不是ubuntu？
<imtxc> jianghu: 恩啊
 * woju 要是电脑硬件也可以象软件一样apt就好了
<imtxc> woju: 可以啊。
<woju> imtxc: 可以吗？新电脑用几年，软件升级的太快，太占资源了
<jianghu> imtxc: 你用的是？
<imtxc> woju: apt from amazon
<imtxc> jianghu: debian
<jianghu> woju: 是，硬件更新淘汰赶不上软件
<jianghu> imtxc: 好东西
<jianghu> imtxc: 晚晚我也要装debian
<jianghu> 虽然名字不好听
<woju> debian基本上被ubuntu取代了
<roylez> adam8157: firefox 12都出了...
<adam8157> roylez: .
<fhmdgxs> debian很有韵律感
<jianghu>  为什么我的cpu占用率很低，但是cpu风扇却狂转？
<woju> jianghu: 发疯了
<jianghu> woju: 可能
<jianghu> woju: 被我摔坏脑袋了
<jackarain> test
<kk> jackarain, .. ..  ㍢ 
<adam8157> woju: 没可能的, debian的主要用户群是ubuntu抢不走的
<adam8157> roylez: 可惜chrome没有vimperator啊
<woju> adam8157: 我也几年没用debian了，感觉汉化做的不好
<jianghu> adam8157: debian坚持的是什么？
<adam8157> jianghu: stable
<adam8157> woju: 耸肩
<jianghu> adam8157: 解释为什么？纯洁？纯净？
<jianghu> woju: 我现在用的pclinuxos汉化也很差
<jianghu> woju: 而且用的是汉化版本
<woju> jianghu: 折腾这些我觉得是浪费时间，什么都学不到，都是按照网上的教程来的，很浪费时间觉得
<jianghu> woju: 所以我选择顺其自然，只要能输入汉字酒兴
<jianghu> 就行
<woju> jianghu: 你电脑什么配置？
<jianghu> pentiumM cpu，512内存，40G硬盘
<jianghu> 很差吧？
<jianghu> 所以我放弃了ubuntu
<woju> jianghu: 我11年12月之前就是这个配置的电脑，我是赛扬2.5G,512M内存，80G硬盘
<roylez> jianghu: 我去年还在用这个级别的
<jianghu> roylez: woju 主席谦虚
<woju> jianghu: 这个配置的电脑在windows下装杀毒软件的话，上qq会卡，只能用ubuntu还快些
<jianghu> woju: 打算再去买个二手的笔记本，装上ubuntu或者debian
<jianghu> woju: 是 阿
<jianghu> woju: 好再我上qq少
<woju> jianghu: 现在农民工都比你有钱
<jianghu> woju: 哈哈
<jianghu> woju: 穷死，教师都是穷死的，没长寿的
<gfrog> roylez: 坏人主席
<iGnome> T2050  @ 1.60GHz
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<iGnome> nnnnnd
<gfrog> iGnome: @@
<iGnome> 有一个假蛋蛋
<woju> jianghu: 教师稳定，空闲多，我挺希望能教小学的
<jianghu> woju: 闲着没钱
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙早...
<imadper> woju: i5 snb, 8g内存, 跑qq + 搜狗拼音照样卡
<gfrog> hamo: 你跟坏主席学坏了
<hamo> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> hamo: 基蛙和蛤蟆中间有什么基情不
<woju> imadper: 怎么可能！
<imadper> woju: 我昨晚还在用. 就是卡
<woju> jianghu: 我父母是教师，教师有两种选择，一个是打麻将，一个是钓鱼
<iGnome> imtxc: 是2个品种。做种子时的差异导致。
<jianghu> imadper: 建议qq直接集成成linux
<imadper> jianghu: 没读懂...
<jianghu> woju: 我都不会
<imtxc> imadper: 早啊 来了？
<iGnome> 无聊的
<jianghu> imadper: 就是qq建成个linux系统
<woju> jianghu: 那你折腾linux好了，说不定将来还能找外快
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 早起出门差了下天气预报, 说是没雨...
<imadper> imtxc: 结果刚到实验室就下起来了..
<jianghu> woju: 折腾linux等于折腾自己
<imtxc> imadper: 别害怕 等基友送来
<imadper> jianghu: 算了, 腾讯能写好一个linux qq就够难为他的了
<imadper> imtxc: 基友都忙着搞基...哪有功夫理我...
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 我就是太天真, 轻信天气预报
<jianghu> imadper: 想想，
<jianghu> imadper: 明天我们这儿说有暴雨
<imadper> jianghu: 我们这里也有暴雨
<jianghu> imadper: 现在还大晴天
<jianghu> imadper: 你哪儿？
<woju> jianghu: 当初我打算休学一年背一年单词，老师就对我爸说让我打游戏，不让我背单词，唉！
<imadper> jianghu: 我们这里, 三分钟前太阳晒死, 三分钟后暴雨也常见
<jianghu> imadper: 江南么
<imadper> jianghu: 广州
<jianghu> woju: 老师为什么这么说？
 * imtxc 去忙了，各位聊
<jianghu> imadper: 我再北方，
<imadper> 恩
<jianghu> imtxc__: bye
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋后天陪我去看车展吧
<woju> jianghu: 不知道，不让我上进
<adam8157> gfrog: 后天? 上班呢
<gfrog> adam8157: pto啊
<jianghu> woju: 这是什么老师？
<adam8157> gfrog: 攒着
 * hamo gfrog adam8157 好基情...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 那天早上2:45还有球赛呢
<hamo> roylez: .
<gfrog> hamo: 那你陪我去？
<gfrog> adam8157: 那大后天
<jianghu> hamo: 好酸……
<roylez> hamo: .
<woju> jianghu: 本专业的又是同一个县的教师，认识的
 * gfrog 专业观众日只有2天，后边就是公众日了，非得挤暴了不可。
<jianghu> woju: 现在打算做什么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥车展?
<gfrog> adam8157: 帝都国际汽车展
<woju> jianghu: 不知道阿，我想看书，又有人不让我看书，说我太要强
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂车.
<jianghu> woju: 看书叫要强？什么逻辑？
 * adam8157 <-- 整个家族兄弟姐妹中唯一一个不会开车的 
<gfrog> adam8157: 去看了就懂啊，你可以买个车模回来
<gfrog> adam8157: 还好你会骑车。
<hamo> gfrog: 车模？
<gfrog> hamo: 啊，车模
<jianghu> 休息一下，各位慢慢聊
<hamo> gfrog: 求带一个...最好身材好一点的..
<hamo> gfrog: 白点的就行
<gfrog> hamo: 身材你妹，汽车模型，你个龌龊男
<jianghu> 哈哈
<hamo> gfrog: 嚓...我以为模特...
<iGnome> 嘎嘛被蛤蟆戏弄了。
<iGnome> 还有专业参观者？
<gfrog> iGnome: 只是门票比较贵，可以提前2天看而已
<gfrog> iGnome: 哦，当然那两天还有零部件展
<iGnome> 可以拆开看不？
<iGnome> 记得只有长沙的车展，才促进了经济。其他地方的，没啥成交量。
<iGnome> 金融风暴的时候。
<jyfl987> http://www.zrouter.org/projects/zrouter/wiki/History_of_ZRouter_from_Aleksandr_Rybalko_view_point   看这个
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y History of ZRouter from Aleksandr Rybalko view point - zrouter - ZRouter.org is a FreeBSD based firmware for embedded devices
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你玩 openwrt不
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不玩儿 没设备没需求...
<imadper> 谁有`Randal Schwartz's Perls of Wisdom`的电子版?
<LOL_> 用批处理取代PPT作演讲,不知可行吗?
<richardlxc> 什么意思？
<richardlxc> 大家用emacs吗
<MeaCulpa1> 8 用
<lvtea> info
<lvtea> join @kk
<jianghu> 好无聊
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<jianghu> 各位都在干吗
<XwinX> iGnome:
<imadper> richardlxc: 哟你
<imadper> richardlxc: 用
<jianghu> 有热闹点的房间号不？
<imadper> jackarain: #ubuntu
<nyfair> jianghu: #anime
<imadper> 有没有#sex这个房间?
<jianghu> nyfair: 什么主题的房间 阿？
<jianghu> imadper: ……
<imadper> jianghu:
<imadper> jianghu: 隡
<m0ugly> imadper, 你要找到个姑娘做爱吗？
<imadper> m0ugly: 暂时不需要, 我有基友, 有妹子, 人生已经完整了
<jianghu> imadper: 不用sex了
<imadper> ...
<iGnome> XwinX: .
<iGnome> imadper: 谁是你的机友啊。
<iGnome> 老实交代
<jianghu> debian的有中文聊天室么？
<imadper> iGnome: 我们实验室里的, 你又不认识...
<imadper> jianghu: 要有也在oftc上
<iGnome> imadper: 这么方便，天天实验？
<gfrog> adam8157: 呼唤vim讲座~
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel debug的也行
<imadper> iGnome: 那也没一个宿舍的方便吧?
<adam8157> gfrog: 主要是怕被别人奚落说这也能tech talk...
<gfrog> adam8157: 怕啥，newsgroup都讲了
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是被奚落了
<jianghu> imadper: 哦，oftc
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<fhmdgxs> imadper: oftc是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: vim还是不错的啦，
<huntxu> jianghu: #debian-zh@oftc
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我也不知道~
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪这几个月都没有tech talk，难道大家都伤了？
<iGnome> imadper: 宿舍不是多人嘛。实验室直接关门啊。
<huntxu> jianghu: 如果沒記錯的話
<iGnome> 你真强大。
<jianghu> huntxu: 怎么进不去oftc？
<imadper> iGnome: 实验室人更多... 宿舍有浴室还有卫生间..
<huntxu> iGnome: 多人不可以群基麽
<iGnome> 好吧。你们有实验经验。我只好围观不语。
<imadper> iGnome: 准备好, 提臀迎众基 吧..
<huntxu> 認為攪基只能單打的肯定沒有經歷過3P
<imadper> huntxu: 我连2p都没经历过..
<iGnome> 这2家伙，真强
<huntxu> 都是神帶的
<nyfair> 你们这群重口味
<jianghu> 无聊都发霉了
<imadper> jianghu: 那你去下载这个看: 真田忍法传小霞篇
<jianghu> imadper: 看她干吗？
<imadper> jianghu: 不是无聊吗
<jianghu> 无聊是无聊，没到那一不
<jianghu> woju: 在干吗
<woju> jianghu: 没事做
<huntxu> imadper: 有妹子還是處男就是悲劇
<woju> jianghu: 百度贴吧爱情吧
<imadper> iGnome: 主席, higherOrderPerl有意思吗?
<imadper> huntxu: 异地
<imadper> huntxu: 一年见两次, 我妹子至今见到我都紧张
<iGnome> 不知道这啥
<imadper> iGnome: ...书...
<jianghu> 贴吧，还不如贴锅巴
<woju> iGnome: 帅的让人发抖？
<iGnome> 别人当然紧张。你都gaoji了。
<imadper> .......
<imadper> huntxu: 我想起来宿舍一个人跟我说, 在广外, 只要不是太极品, 就一定不是处男了
 * woju 据说做爱能让人发胖
 * woju 还能让人胸部不坚挺
<adam8157> imadper: 给你一张黄牌
<imadper> adam8157: 额, 好吧~
<jianghu> 哦
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<iGnome> 支持蛋蛋。把假蛋蛋也踢了。 -> adaam
<MeaCulpa> T
 * gfrog 还好刚才没说话。。
<MeaCulpa> 11点以后的话题，不能拿到白天来说
<jianghu> 本来就不是什么话题，不是什么时间的问题
<ofan_> 还能发黄牌
<ofan_> 这个功能可以搞到bot里
 * gfrog 看窗外这天气，我想逃离帝都啊。。。 adam8157 MeaCulpa 
<ofan_> gfrog: 逃吧
<imadper> gfrog: 围城
<gfrog> of
<ofan_> gfrog: 去杭州
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 时间和话题没关系，只是那时候蛋蛋睡觉，主席三国杀了
<adam8157> gfrog: 球人肉翻墙
<gfrog> ofan_: 无处可逃。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 来吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你当年为神马逃离帝都的？
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: huohou
<MeaCulpa> 10w rmb移民印度，适合IT宅
<BackSorry> 有人用gnome3用的好么？我怎么没找到本地用户组的设置呢？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我？因为跳槽啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 过去吃手抓饭嘛？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 额。。。
<ofan_> 下了个ubuntu 12.04
<jianghu> ofan_: 如何？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 因为可以和云计算说bye bye
<BackSorry> 。。。。
<jianghu> ofan_: 装没？
<BackSorry> 12.04 。。。。。。。
<BackSorry> 感觉没什么太大的变化， 用这还是那样。 11.10一个熊样， 不好用。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 于是你去搞power了？
<jianghu> BackSorry: 什么样的不是熊样？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 主席骗我说18m有免费可乐喝
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 然后呢？ 其实仍然免费，但是费用算在工资里了？ 哈哈
<iGnome> 可乐杀精。 MeaCulpa
<BackSorry> jianghu ：如果能跟gnome2 10.04那样就感觉好了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 然后，可乐售价比我原来单位高4毛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我有孩子了，可乐要是真有效，我就不掏钱买套套了，
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 過去壓扁樂樂
<iGnome> 重点是为了杀精而去的？
<gfrog> iGnome: 养娃太奢侈，不如多喝可乐把他们抹杀在萌芽
<ofan_> jianghu: 还没
<BackSorry> 界面改了之后很头疼，很多东西都找不到，命令我都不怎么会用。 头疼。、
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看起来好怨念。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个*字传神
<jianghu> BackSorry: 不喜欢untiy？
<iGnome> 啊。好毒的嘎嘛。 gfrog
<MeaCulpa> 要是杀精的说法真的有效果，可口可乐早比现在市值高3倍了
<jianghu> nokia800c发行了，好用不
<gfrog> palomino|dying: 破马。
<palomino|dying> .......
 * imadper 吃白切鸡去...
<jianghu> ofan_: 不是正式版？
<BackSorry> jianghu ：是的， 连gnome3我也不喜欢，界面改变，我的效率就低了很多。。。
<adam8157> palomino|dying: 破马咋了?
<huntxu> imadper: 討厭的白切雞...
<huntxu> imadper: 都城還在不
<imadper> huntxu: 肯定在呀
<palomino|dying> 累阿
<imadper> huntxu: 就是东西不如之前的好吃了
<iGnome> dying?
<huntxu> imadper: 以前，和某人，每天午餐晚餐都在那裏的
<imadper> huntxu: 某人这词用的很低调呀
<jianghu> BackSorry: 是阿，豪华了要求高了，感觉不舒适
<huntxu> imadper: 廣外的食堂，是人類都不吃的
<imadper> huntxu: 略有耳闻, 都说中大还有广大是比较好的饭堂
<jianghu> BackSorry: win7刚适应，win8又来了
<huntxu> imadper: 有錢的學校總歸不一樣
<BackSorry> jianghu ：是啊， 就是这样，感觉很郁闷， 12.04唯一让我感觉好的就是5年的支持， 其他我一点也不喜欢。 、
<jianghu> BackSorry: 体验了一把win8,也不觉的如何
<NWMonster> 唉。。。。。。。。。。。家里没吃的了，不想跑出去买啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 5年支持...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 现在的东西比我大一贵好多...
<jianghu> BackSorry: 改天虚拟下试试
<jianghu> BackSorry: 五年么？
<imadper> huntxu: 很多东西, 价钱没变, 东西给的少了
<BackSorry> jianghu： 我连看都没看， 对于触控支持的，产品一般工作效率都比较低。。。。。我还不如用2008呢， server版的都比那个好用。
<huntxu> BackSorry: 5年的支持，你也一樣用半年就會升級的 = =
<huntxu> imadper: 以前感覺還好，我大三那會...
<BackSorry> jianghu 很早就说了啊， 支持5年的升级，这个我感觉很好。
<BackSorry> huntxu ：你可以选择只升级LTS版本的啊。
<imadper> huntxu: 现在你每天吃什么?
<jianghu> BackSorry: 没有烦人的杀毒软件，烦人的qq就好
<huntxu> BackSorry: 至今沒見過這麽幹的
<huntxu> imadper: 每天吃7-11 T_T
<imadper> huntxu: 711不便宜的呀
<huntxu> imadper: 周末mcdonald's...
<imadper> huntxu: 看来你没少赚
<huntxu> imadper: 嚓，是我不知道吃啥...
<imadper> huntxu: 好歹去吃次卤煮火烧, 褡裢火烧之类的吧
<jianghu> BackSorry: 是阿，半年一换版本，也有不哈的地方
<BackSorry> jianghu :是啊，还好吧，不过毕竟朋友都在QQ上不上是不行的， 毕竟有的朋友不用gtalk或是IRC没办法联系的啊。
<huntxu> imadper: 聽名字，就不想吃
<jianghu> huntxu: imadper ，饿死了，别说吃的
<imadper> huntxu: 总要去试试看的
<imadper> huntxu: 又不是豆汁
<nyfair> qq更人性化，gtalk和irc那不是正经人用的
<imadper> jianghu: 对了, 我也饿了...
<jianghu> BackSorry: 所以移动办公用ubuntu，家用win7/ubuntu双系统
<huntxu> imadper: 我挑食是毫無理由的
<BackSorry> jianghu ：反正我现在用12。04呢， 就为了适应gnome3 ；毕竟是5年的支持，内核有升级就好咯 ，其他都不管。
<huntxu> imadper: 比如說不吃茄子... = =
<jianghu> imadper: 说吃的更饿
<jianghu> BackSorry: 对，大不了还是gnomeshell
<imadper> huntxu: 额...
<imadper> huntxu: 我要是到时去投奔你, 就去带你吃各种老北京的食物~
<BackSorry> jianghu ：还好吧， 我在公司办公也用ubuntu，特殊情况我会远程到其他机器上弄。 。。。反正不喜欢win7
<huntxu> imadper: 我沒什麽特別想吃的...
<huntxu> imadper: 北京和廣東講食物，你覺得你有優勢麽...
<huntxu> imadper: 物種上，已經完勝了
<imadper> huntxu: 风格吧, 比如同样的豆腐花, 北京是咸的...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 确实, 广州什么都吃
<huntxu> imadper: 北京有果子狸麽
<imadper> huntxu: 没...
<huntxu> imadper: 田鼠咧？
<jianghu> BackSorry: 用时间长了，还是觉得win7比winxp强大
<imadper> huntxu: 之前澳大利亚什么的, 螃蟹泛滥成灾, 当时要是发一万广东人过去, 直接螃蟹就得受保护了
<imadper> huntxu: 你都吃过吗?
<huntxu> imadper: 都沒
<huntxu> imadper: 都見過
<imadper> huntxu: 那有跟没有对你来说有什么用
<imadper> huntxu: 关键是, 能有自己喜欢吃的
<huntxu> imadper: 看得見跟看不見的區別
<jianghu> 下班回家吃饭了各位，饿了
<imadper> huntxu: ... 有什么好看的?
<imadper> jianghu: 好清闲
<huntxu> imadper: 看著他們被關在籠子裏那種無辜的眼神
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<imadper> huntxu: 算了, 我去君城吃饭了, 饿死了~~
<huntxu> imadper: 去吧
<XwinX> gc
<imadper> huntxu: 我每次都不去都城, 因为要爬上去...
<huntxu> imadper: 那樓梯很矮。。。
<iGnome> Windows Phone 8 Apollo将具有非常特别的重力感应功能，该功能可在游戏和系统文件中使用，据说只需简单地将设备举起，使其更靠近眼睛，便可放大文件系统中的缩略图。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 老花的咋办...
<sjc0377> 怎么用呀
<Flywater> 什么
<Flywater> ubuntu频道是技术支持频道不允许聊天……
<sjc0377> 知道了
<sjc0377> 谢谢
<Flywater> 我说的不是这个频道
<Flywater> 那是官方的英文频道
<sjc0377> 我怎么能看到技术支持
<sjc0377> 我看不到任何东西
<Flywater> 什么
<sjc0377> 是不是我问个问题 大家会帮我解决
<Flywater> 看有没有高手在这里
<thanatoid^2> 出问题了 我使的是kubuntu 回收站变成了0B 删东西只能用rm命令 就今早出的事
<Flywater> 这个频道是中文社区的频道，官方的技术支持频道在#ubuntu这个频道
<thanatoid^2> 这是怎么了 指点一下 谢谢
<Flywater> 不能移动到回收站吗
<thanatoid^2> 是的 无法移动到回收站
 * imadper 还有回收站这东西...
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 快递到没?
<Flywater> 你删的东西是在哪里，是在Home目录下吗
<thanatoid^2> 是的 没有全限问题 只是说回收站满了 但里面什么都没有 大小是0b
<Flywater> 你有没有试过完全重装系统
<thanatoid^2> 没 就今早出的问题 以前没这事
<Flywater> 之前你有什么异常操作吗还是系统更新之后出的问题
<woju> rm好危险，没有回收站
<thanatoid^2> 没动过根目录的东西 也许是今早系统跟新的问题
<Flywater> 那就等下次更新吧
<thanatoid^2> 呃
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核编译错误，高手指点下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371809 内核编译错误，错误如下 kernel/power/main.c: In function 'panicstr_resume': kernel/power/main.c:602: error: implicit declaration of function 'request_suspend_state' kernel/power/main.c: In function 'test_suspend': kernel/power/main.c:794: warning: format not a string literal and no format argumen …
<iGnome> locate -beLin 20 trash 不清楚kde的回收站的目录。找到，去里面看看啥情况。 thanatoid^2
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog :我类个去，RHEL5还在用syslog
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ？ 有神马问题？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rsyslogd / syslog-ng 都漫天飞了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为啥不用aix的alog那啥呢
<Flywater> 网速真蛋疼
<iGnome> log一年看不到一次的。居然挤兑嘎嘛。嘎嘛又不是领导。
<roylez> Flywater: 我ping百度，3秒，跟我比么
<roylez> iGnome: 我几乎每周都有遇到要看log的时候
<iGnome> 破系统。
<roylez> iGnome: 干嘛不说我是高手
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在想呢，是往syslog里写log,还是铲了装syslog-ng,还是不去碰那坨shit自己写log...
<iGnome> 穷折腾的，也不算高手嘛。要不，早折腾完了。高手。
<Flywater> 需要反馈12.04问题的可以去#ubuntu+1频道
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看log是福分... 我这里只看errpt
<MeaCulpa> 不会
<dddyyyyyyyy> 哦
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 你不能试试？没windows?
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 没。。。
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 我错了...windows有/dev/null
<MeaCulpa> NULL
<MeaCulpa> NUL
<MeaCulpa> 三个字母，NUL
<MeaCulpa> PAUSE > NUL
<MeaCulpa> 即可
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 哦
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 区分大小写？
<MeaCulpa> 全大写
<MeaCulpa> windows不分的，但是文档里用大写
<dddyyyyyyyy> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 交互式定理证明与程序开发：Coq归纳构造演算的艺术
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 貌似不错
<imtxc> 哥又活了。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: http://www.amazon.cn/交互式定理证明与程序开发-Coq归纳构造演算的艺术-伯托特/dp/product-description/B00307TM6I/ref=dp_proddesc_0/478-7315642-7511623?ie=UTF8&s=books ?
<sevk> MaskRay,啥网址y 亚马逊 Z.cn：网上购物：图书，手机，数码，家电，化妆品，钟表，首饰，日用百货等在线销售
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/118822
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: ??
<imtxc> 为什么很多招聘职位里面， 都要写C/C++呢？
<imtxc> 会C就一定会C++还是会C++就一定会C还是他们认为这两个就是同一个东西。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 对，我是从图书馆借书的。
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 英语老师要我们写一些名人名言在电脑上显示，就是一句英文对应一句汉语，我想这样用bat做
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 可能会出问题. 如果echo的文本含有> < 之类的字符的话.
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: cat + conky
<MeaCulpa> 你要打印文本文件？
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 哦，在句子中尽量不用特殊字符，
<hoxily> 那应该没问题了.
<imtxc> hoxily: 名言 当然没特殊符号吧。
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<MeaCulpa> 要自动么
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 在屏幕上显示而已，在用投影仪投到那快白布上，让别人也能看到
<MeaCulpa> 你需要一个sleep实现。
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 如果你用的是linux系统的话,可以参考我这篇文章,http://hi.baidu.com/hoxily/blog/item/526fed37ce661ca8d1a2d357.html
<sevk> hoxily,啥网址y poems broadcast, bash shell script, wc, sed, cat, wall, etc_hoxily的窝窝_百度空间
<MeaCulpa> wc sed cat windows上都有，只是要去下载而已 :)
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 用sleep怕无法把握好节奏，如果老师要讲其中的一个句子的话，其实我没在cmd里用过sleep :p
<MeaCulpa> :P
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 嗯，
 * sevk 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa> 猜我当年怎么实现的sleep.... ping 127.0.0.1 -n %NUM% >nul
<dddyyyyyyyy> 话说学校的机子貌似都是win,我们上课用的还是xp
<hoxily> cmd里的sleep没有的话用ping -n ...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这是典型的bat里面的sleep嘛
<MeaCulpa> hoxily: :P
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: win2003开始有了一个命令，timeout
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啊 反正我学的时候也是这样写的。、
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: winXP可以去微软下载
<MeaCulpa> 这个太不准....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这样啊 了解了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: 你们学校也是win吗
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 当然 我在祖国。
<imtxc> 我的毕业设计还是传说中的ASP呢。
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 为什不用Microsoft Power Point 2003 呢?
 * MeaCulpa 的毕业设计是传说中的Visual Basic...
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 额，这是好提议
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: hoxily .......
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你有没有见过人用TIME命令硬算的....
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 原来你的要求， 是这个。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没有，我就ping....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/118824
<MeaCulpa> Windows出妖孽
 * imtxc 大家说有没有可能是因为我用的外地的电话，因此很少有公司搭理我的简历？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 我没发现我刚才那个bat里用的是clear。。。
<MeaCulpa> cls
 * imtxc 他们或许以为我不在北京，打了也去不了面试，因此干脆不打。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你的联系地址是北京不
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你在北京干嘛用外地电话
<MeaCulpa> 米多？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没写联系地址。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是了，来北京找工作。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那你万劫不复
<MeaCulpa> 随便买个电话卡啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> 又没几个钱...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 民工都比你有觉悟
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 可是 这个号码 还需要接别人的电话，快毕业了 学校里面经常通知事情，虽然NND我们班通知事情都是QQ群
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啊 等会我就去买一个。
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 话说，为啥linux不用cls而用clear呢？而win是copy，linux是cp 不懂
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 买个便宜手机就行
<adam8157> imtxc: 不会介意联系电话的, 如果一个公司连长途都不能随便打, 还是别去了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/PdonQ.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 上一家公司确实不能随便打长途。。
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 不知道，我一直alias了cls
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且6个人共享一部座机
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是长途的问题，应该是他们或许以为我在外地， 就懒得打了，刚才悟出来的。
<adam8157> gfrog: hr总可以随便打吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，那倒应该是可以的。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你能人肉分辨手机号是否为外地?
<adam8157> imtxc: 想太多了
<imtxc> adam8157: 也对。。。。
<imtxc> 关键这个也太不合常理了。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还是出门报摊买个，至少接电话不用花钱。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你不是觉着tx面试题挺容易的， 直接杀到苏州街求包养
<imtxc> 然后每天晚上上上QQ接一下通知。
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 什么啊， 不是最后问实现过什么文件系统没。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 不用换, 你想太多了
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 就前面几题 侥幸看过，而且那只是人家实习生的面试
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 进去实习跟直接进应该差不多
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 哦。
<adam8157> roylez: 我昨天看冰与火之歌(美剧), 很不错啊
<imtxc> 文艺青年得看（英剧）
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 苏州街  是什么地方？
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 村那边
<imtxc> 大家说我打印些简历出去发的话，去哪个地方公司比较集中点。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你还没找到工作？
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 是啊，快俩月了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 疯了吧 发简历
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 刚毕业，好好改改简历得了， 人力都很装逼， 你得先过她那关
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 才能看到傻逼面试官
<imtxc> adam8157: ...班主任又催了，所以这月必须找到。
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: ........
<imtxc> 俺们学校啊。
<imtxc> 不知道还有没有这样的学校
<roylez> palomino|dying: https://imgur.com/a/DINor
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<imtxc> 其实也能理解， 又没什么项目有没什么名气的学校，只能逼学生怎么的找的工作弄弄就业率
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/yVWQz.jpg
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你才知道不错啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那几乎是奇幻文学的极品了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你看过?
<imtxc> 打听打听 现在北京没工作经验的本科生 跟人要多少钱合适？5K是不是太高了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看过书，小时候，没看完
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 有那么好么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你看美剧的话，现在的剧情，一言以蔽之，山雨欲来风满楼
<hamo> adam8157: 给你推荐个片，不错...black mirror
<hamo> roylez: ^^^
<hamo> gfrog: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 啥类型
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 奇幻该有的都有了，文学性也不错，成人因素也足够
<imtxc> 我认识的同学朋友里面 好像多的是4K左右。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 跟龙枪一个风格的？
<hamo> adam8157: 微电影
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 就这么要就行了， 他会跟你砍价的
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 龙枪？编年史还是龙枪传奇
<hamo> adam8157: http://movie.douban.com/subject/7054120/
<sevk> hamo,啥网址y 黑镜 (豆瓣)
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 龙枪编年史连小说都算不上，龙枪传奇基本是业余水平
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 就怕一次要5K然后把人吓着 直接不跟我聊了。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 看过了？
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 那种只是设定和战报，文学上没啥价值
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 木有
<adam8157> imtxc: 不高, 低了
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 啥叫文学价值
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 就是好看，作为小说，好看
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 冰火，时光之轮，当然还有魔戒，算是好看的
<hamo> gfrog: 绝对好片，不输给苍老师的
<imtxc> adam8157: 哥。。这还。。低？ 关键又没学历又没经验的，人愿意要就不错了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 赶快投靠蛋蛋吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 当哥也没钱。。。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 我去瞅瞅前两个， 魔戒个人感觉差编年史远了
<hamo> imtxc: 贿赂贿赂蛋蛋那哥去
<huntxu> adam8157: TAT
<adam8157> huntxu: 绿了?
<imtxc> 先工作两年， 有点本事了再去大公司。
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 那你是喜欢奇幻，但不喜欢看小说...
<huntxu> adam8157: 本來就是綠的
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 魔戒和编年史对应的是Silmarillion, 你可以看看
<adam8157> huntxu: 那TAT啥
<imtxc> 先吧学校的任务交了，爸妈让我读大学总不能连个我的学位证都看不到，那不行。
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 喜欢文字方式消磨时间的东西， 是不是小说我都不敢说了， 我还是看看时光之轮吧  名好
<MeaCulpa> 编年史只有苍白的横向地理设定... 这三部都是有纵有横，地理和历史兼顾的
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: :)
<huntxu> .......
<adam8157> huntxu: 踢错了
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: Elen sila lumen omentielvo
<MeaCulpa> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 你h开头要吃亏的
<imtxc> adam8157: huntxu 我就说TAT是个什么意思都能kick，，
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 堪比李铁
 * gfrog meeting
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 编年史 有故事啊 难道说的不是一个玩意？
<huntxu> imtxc: 你圖形不行
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 是一个玩意儿，我看过，味同嚼蜡
<huntxu> imtxc: TAT是象形的
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆君。
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 可能是个人喜好不同，但是跳出奇幻圈子，以小说的标准衡量，影响力完全不一样的
<hamo> adam8157: 干嘛又踢我？
<adam8157> hamo: 因为你乱叫
<roylez> hamo: 你真惨
<imadper> ig
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 雨停了？
<hamo> roylez: 求帽帽啊主席》。。
<imadper> imtxc: 还没...
<roylez> hamo: 我都没呢
<imtxc> imadper: 还是等来好基友了？
<imadper> imtxc: 什么都没有...  我还在实验室
<imadper> iGoogle: 神, 这个是怎么实现的? perl -pi -e'$_ = sprintf "%04d %s", $., $_' test
<imtxc> imadper: 打电话给妹子诉苦，让送饭。
<imadper> imtxc: 妹子在北京
<imadper> imtxc: 等她送过来,我早饿死了
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 为啥叫他神
<imtxc> imadper: 啊 这么远啊，让我帮忙给照顾吧。。。。。。
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 因为他就是神...
<imadper> imtxc: 不必费心了
<jianghu> 各位下午好
<imtxc> imadper: 好兄弟嘛 不客气的，电话来。
<imadper> imtxc: 你帮我送饭?
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊，北京最近天气也不好，万一弟妹没带雨伞，没吃饭，我得操心啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 你先给我送饭再说...
<imtxc> imadper: 你就宅基送吧。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 把这种淫贱精神发挥到找工作上 肯定能进好公司
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 继续骂~~
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 怎讲？
<imtxc> 还有谁在外地妹子在北京需要托付的么？
<roylez> hamo: 水深火热的资本主义，有人居然拿小蛋糕作画  http://i.imgur.com/DPW6R.jpg
<imadper> iGoogle: 不知道为什么$.这个变量的数字会一直递增, 但是我直接perl -e 'while (1) {printf "%d, %s", $. , "\n"}'  打印出来就一直是0
 * may1i 提问内核启动参数问题：我这设置root=/dev/mtcblk0p2 为啥后来提示说"mount: mounting /dev/mtcblk0p2 on /r failed: No such file or directory"
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 玩个黑白棋都烫死了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371817 12。04的黑白棋老是会当机，动不动就给我来个CPU占用100%，等5分钟都没恢复。CPU温度都跑八九十度了。问问各位是我的个案么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wamm — 2012-04-23 14:09
<huntxu> imadper: http://perldoc.perl.org/perlvar.html 自己看$.的意思
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/aHp58.jpg
<imtxc> 翻了翻perl的文档不错嘛。
<may1i> 这貌似和/r没有关系啊
<imtxc> 这么详细
<adam8157> may1i: typo了吧 设备名看着不对
<huntxu> imtxc: 不詳細，要瘋的
<may1i> adam8157: 我看系统还提示说“/init: line 102: can't open /r/dev/console: no such file”那我怀疑是不是有地方把/ -> /r 了
<woju> 好无聊，不知道做什么好，实在不想看电影玩游戏
<adam8157> may1i: 有可能
<imadper> huntxu: ok, 明白了~
<jianghu> woju: 那干嘛
<may1i> adam8157: 为啥我root=/dev/xxx mount却提示“mount: mounting /dev/mtcblk0p2 on /r ”呢？
<imadper> huntxu: thx
<roylez> adam8157: 湖北人，妥妥的中枪了 https://imgur.com/1xHMv
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y F@#$ING Geeks - Imgur
<imtxc> imadper: 孩子 休息休息吧。
<woju> jianghu: 不知道做什么好
<adam8157> may1i: 为啥你的/变成了/r?
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 看下 /etc/fstab
<jianghu> woju: 郁闷
<jianghu> 我也是闲的无聊
<woju> jianghu: 也不喜欢打麻将，时间难打发
<imadper> imtxc: 一会儿趴地上睡一觉
<may1i> namoamitabuddha: 这是在init之前发生的，貌似那时候还没有fstab
<adam8157> US这么惨? http://finance.yahoo.com/news/1-2-graduates-jobless-underemployed-140300522.html  cc roylez MeaCulpa ofan_ hamo
<jianghu> 看看这儿也是一堆无聊人，联合起来无聊
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 1 in 2 new graduates are jobless or underemployed - Yahoo! Finance
<hamo> roylez: 后面那图是个啥？
<imtxc> imadper: 躺着安全点。
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 你先看下。
<jianghu> woju: 总是想着打发时间，本身就很烦
<imadper> imtxc: 为什么?
<woju> jianghu: 是啊，有压力，怕别人看不起我
<imtxc> woju: 看不起？
<jianghu> woju: 看得起一样很压力
<may1i> namoamitabuddha: fstab里只有proc
<woju> imtxc: 是阿，什么都不会
<roylez> hamo: 火列鸟？
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 你是用 bsd?
<woju> jianghu: 那你说我该怎么办？实在不想看电影玩游戏
<imtxc> woju: 那有什么的， 人各有所长嘛
<may1i> adam8157: 设备名字应该是对的" mmcblk0: p1 p2                                                                 "
<adam8157> may1i: 那你怎么写mtc
<woju> imtxc: 我的长处就是没有长处
<imtxc> woju: 能写出100行程序的人不一定能坚持100秒。
<jianghu> woju: 不知道，我也是无聊
<roylez> adam8157: 别信他们写的，jobless or underemployed in positions that don't fully use their skills and knowledge
<roylez> adam8157: 照这么说，我也是失业中
<huntxu> roylez: 看圖不算？
<may1i> adam8157: 应该还是/r不存在"mount: mounting /dev/mmcblk0p2 on /r failed: No such file or directory "
<jianghu> roylez: 主席也失业？
<roylez> huntxu: 啥？
<imtxc> roylez: 照那么说，要是有工作的人 岂不是累死了。
<imtxc> 还fully...
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 出现之后发生啥？
<huntxu> roylez: 看圖不算fully use your skills and knowledge麽
<adam8157> may1i: 不知道为啥/r了
<roylez> huntxu: 显然不算
<roylez> huntxu: 我一天还睡了7小时呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/8D9us.png
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 一般性会有个 busybox 什么的
<imtxc> huntxu: 主席还看视频的。
<may1i> namoamitabuddha: adam8157 这里是日志
<may1i> namoamitabuddha: adam8157 这里是日志 http://pastebin.com/Znjej9uJ
<adam8157> may1i: 肯定是哪里写错了 但是log看不出啥
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 我个人觉得不是内核问题
<may1i> adam8157: 内核启动参数写的是"console=ttySAC0,115200 noinitrd root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait=4 rw ip=dhcp init=/bin/sh"
<adam8157> may1i: 为啥init是sh?
<adam8157> 虽然不至于引起这个问题...
<may1i> adam8157: 然后debbootstrap
<jianghu> woju: 锻炼下身体，晒晒太阳，可以抵抗抑郁
<adam8157> may1i: initramfs 的?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 他 noinitrd
<woju> jianghu: 我总觉得有压力
<may1i> adam8157: noinitrd
<adam8157> o
<hamo> may1i: mount: mounting /dev/mmcblk0p2 on /r failed: No such file or directory
<may1i> hamo: ??
 * may1i 奇怪的是，内核咋会想到把root的东西挂载到"/r"呢？
<hamo> may1i: 内核挂载的时候，现有一个叫做rootfs的东西...然后才是挂载根
<jianghu> woju: 压力何来？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 他没设置 fstab
<huntxu> may1i: 那是init的腳本多了個空格麽，本來是/root 變 /r oot
<woju> jianghu: 怕自己没本事
<fhmdgxs> huntxu: 他那个应该不走init， 直接进shell
<may1i> huntxu: 没有init脚本，我是内核参数root=/dev/mmcblk0p2
<jianghu> woju: 怕的话就学本事？
<woju> jianghu: 是的，习惯了忙碌
<fhmdgxs> may1i: 你别noinitrd呢 会咋样
<jianghu> woju: 那就让自己忙起来
<namoamitabuddha> fhmdgxs: noinitrd 会自动进 busybox 吧
<woju> jianghu: 我现在就很忙，我想多看些网页，可是有人建议我不要看
<jianghu> woju: 为什么？
<woju> jianghu: 说看多了，我提高了，老婆就没了
<jianghu> woju: 结婚了？
<jianghu> woju: 提高也不好？
<woju> jianghu: 她也没结婚，我也没结婚
<woju> jianghu: 我很希望她找个人结婚，不过不是找我
<jianghu> woju: 哈哈，上班，别瞎想，有空聊
<jianghu> 别自卑
<woju> jianghu: 哦，呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> may1i: 你把指定的 init 换成其他的试试看。我查下来如果内核 mount rootfs 出错提示不是像你这样的。是 Cannot mount rootfs, wait ...
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • inter灵动平台有俩网卡无法识别第二块网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371818 现在是这样ubuntu10.04版本想让他识别两块网卡去做交换机，但是不能识别第二块网卡，然后11.10能够识别两块网卡但是不能安装Vswitch，有什么能解决的办法么 统计信息: 发表于 由 冰泪水影 — 2012-04-23 14:29
 * imtxc 出去逛逛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15?
 * may1i 继续提问：有没有参数可以打印出内核启动时的各种mount？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10为什么不支持双双显示器了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371820 以前是可以支持双显示器，而且两个显示器分别独立的，现在11.10只能打开一台显示器,另一个显示器是无法开启的。这是什么原因？ 显卡驱动已经装好了，3D特效正常，但就是不支持两台显示器，因为我做影视剪辑需要两台一起显 …
<jianghu> 怎么都午眠了？
<void1> 春眠不觉晓
<jianghu> 处处蚊子咬
<huntxu> adam8157: 還好，淡綠收場
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 呦，股民！
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们也要写compass了. 麻烦
<gfrog> adam8157: 求教kernel hang的时候如何检测hang在神马位置？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我已经被训练出来了，现在写compass很轻松，就是花点时间，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 会报hang在哪里的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛玩意会报？ 有些hang的情况不会报calltrace吧，特别是没开NMI watchdog的情况。。
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji 不懂, 就知道hang住的时候会报... cc hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马gaoji要打成拼音？ 是怕错打成搞基咩？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为cc了hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: 他高亮了gaoji
<adam8157> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<gfrog> hamo: 基hamo
<huntxu> hamo: gaoji hamo
<hamo> ....
 * hamo 要不要这么基情你们几个
<MeaCulpa> .
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求教安装archlinux后 笔记本自带的摄像头驱动怎么安装呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371823 求教安装archlinux后 笔记本自带的摄像头驱动怎么安装呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 AllenFeer — 2012-04-23 15:26
<cfy> 好基情
<MeaCulpa> 菊花的肌肉强壮的多
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你玩atc么？
<MeaCulpa> 不知是啥
<cfy> 唉。。。。这世上，还有活人玩bsdgames里的atc么。。
<MeaCulpa>         if record.levelno in (logging.WARNING,
<MeaCulpa>                               logging.ERROR,
<MeaCulpa>                               logging.CRITICAL):
<MeaCulpa>         if record.levelno in (logging.WARNING,
<MeaCulpa>                               logging.ERROR,
<MeaCulpa>                               logging.CRITICAL):
<sevk> MeaCulpa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iGnome> 破酷胖
<gfrog> hamo: hang的问题你了解不？
<imtxc> 靠！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<imtxc> 刚才上去了QQ果然发现我们伟大的班主任又说是要交什么实习报告，可是我这个月从来没收到过什么通知，他说是上月在QQ说了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 你有实习的公司木有？ 这报告很简单，就是要公章。
<imtxc> gfrog: 没有实习的公司啊。
<imtxc> gfrog: 不过不要紧
<imadper> imtxc: 找个公司帮你盖个章就行了
<imtxc> gfrog: 最重要的是要20篇手写的日记。
<imtxc> imadper: 哥 要20篇手写的日记。
<imadper> imtxc: 这个微难...
<gfrog> imadper: 写日记干嘛。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> gfrog: 啥X学校
<imtxc> 关键是没给我通知。
<imtxc> 我觉得，我不用QQ是错误的，求linux下最好用的QQ软件，必须支持群
<jianghu> webqq
<roylez> palomino|dying: 破马
<Flywater> school is XX
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> 还日记，我的个天，又有的忙了。
 * MeaCulpa 偶尔码字，还把剪贴板弄爆了
<hamo> gfrog: 啥hang?>
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你给我发消息的时候我貌似已经被人叫下去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在一楼体验生活了
<Flywater> university is XX
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<gfrog> hamo: kernel
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 很快你就能进化了
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱们公司有人租房取公积金了么
<Flywater> 编译安装新版内核会不会造成现有系统不稳定啊
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 这我哪知道，公司不管这事情啊
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙都不知道呢
<huntxu> roylez: 我發現 adam8157 和 tenzu 名字裏的秘密了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我翻下中智那个代表的电话
<roylez> huntxu: 说啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 嘛秘密
<huntxu> roylez: 不告訴你
<gfrog> adam8157: 要取公积金？ 你有租房合同嘛？
<gfrog> roylez: 坏主席！
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子渣渣
<adam8157> gfrog: 中介
<gfrog> adam8157: 那跟中智么啥关系啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 最后还不是要通过中智
<gfrog> adam8157: 要么。。 不太了解，哈哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 打天桥上的电话不能取么？
 * imtxc 写日记去了。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04不能使用aptitude了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371824 下载后看不到快捷方式都 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanmaguohe — 2012-04-23 15:59
<MeaCulpa> 我类个去，screen crash
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: bingo，中彩！
<MeaCulpa> screen单点故障危害极大...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 需要screen再套一个screen~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 要不screen套tmux
<MeaCulpa> 套毛
<jianghu> 毛套不上
<woju> 无聊到死
<jianghu> 起码还没死
<woju> 快了，好空虚
<jianghu> 死容易，活难
<jianghu> 选择死的是懦夫
<woju> 你说我该做什么好？
<woju> 看电影打游戏？
<jianghu> 玩
<jianghu> 尽情的玩
<woju> 我觉得看网页就是玩
<jianghu> 别白来世上走一遭
<jianghu> 那就看呗
<woju> jianghu: 那我看去了哦
<jianghu> 去去去去去
<iGnome> XwinX: 你不是去开会。
<woju> jianghu: 哈哈
<jianghu> 哈哈
<woju> 哈耳了
<Flywater> What
<woju> 哈耳了阿，天气好闷
<Flywater> 在#ubuntu+1频道反馈个问题没人理我……
<woju> #ubuntu-en?
<Flywater> yes
<woju> Flywater: 那些人太正经了，上去看聊没意思的很
<woju> Flywater: 还有就是我看不懂
<Flywater> 没办法，就是有个问题太恼人了
<Flywater> look this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775034
<lubotu2`> Launchpad bug 775034 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty freezes due to Acer Aspire One 522 wireless " [Medium,Confirmed]
<Flywater> 我很无语……
<Flywater> ubuntu到底是在哪里发布的，欧洲还是美洲
<void1> 还有人在等ubuntu发布啊
<wujie> 怎么人不多了
<Flywater> 我得算算时差……
<Flywater> 可惜我不知道它到底是在哪里发布的
<ofan_> 下了12.04
<ofan_> 准备玩玩
<wujie> kubuntu12.04
<wujie> 嘻嘻
<wujie> 装5年
<Flywater> 今天12.04没更新
<wujie> 明天发布
<ofan_> beta吧
<Flywater> 明天才24号
<wujie> 正式版
<wujie> 明天
<Flywater> 你就唬人吧
<woju> 12.04好不好都得装阿
<wujie> 不骗你
<ofan_> wujie: 骗人没有小jj
<wujie> 我直接装kde了
<Flywater> 官方文档上写的26号啊
<Flywater> 推迟 还有可能怎么会提前呢
 * _^x^_ 用vmware做小白鼠
<ofan_> wujie: 骗人没有小jj
<Flywater> 我正在用12.04
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGnome> ofan_: 你一直没有
<woju> iGnome: 恩，无图无真相
<iGnome> ofan_: 你看，别人问你要照片证明
<_^x^_> 请问下有谁会vwmare 下安装显卡驱动吗？
<wujie> 安全模式装
 * roylez 刷了一天新闻快下班了
<woju> roylez: 哪个网站？
<sevk> 命令行如何设置auto update
<adam8157> sevk: hah?
<Flywater> 编译安装新版内核会对现有系统造成什么影响吗
<Flywater> ？？？？？
<Flywater> 高手在哪里
<Flywater> 在哪里
<Flywater> 哪里
<Flywater> 里
<iGnome> 编译的，和系统机制要是冲突的话。自己想。
<roylez> woju: 到处乱刷
<adam8157> Flywater: 可能有 可能没有
<Flywater> 我去，那要是想用新版内核只能等系统下个版本发布吗
<roylez> adam8157: 看看高富帅的财产 http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/23/1739185.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 日媒报薄熙来夫妇涉海外转移60亿美元巨资(组图) - wenxuecity.com
<Flywater> Flywater 16时50分53秒
<Flywater> 我去，那要是想用新版内核只能等系统下个版本发布吗
<wujie> 我要3.3
<woju> 版本高的不一定好用吧
<wujie> 毕竟融合了安卓
<jianghu> Flywater: UBUNTU12。04如何？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<Flywater> 如何？great
<zhao> sevk, 原来不是说80E人民币么
<roylez> adam8157: 放弃了吧，你早点投胎去吧
<DaBao> 12.04正式版还没出。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 多投100万次胎，总能赶上次好的
<adam8157> ...
<woju> 这个机器人能翻墙？
<jianghu> wujie: 融合了安卓？
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 把安卓内核融合了
<jianghu> wujie: 12。04？
<Flywater> 3.3开始融合安卓内核
<wujie> 3.3内核
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://auction.360buy.com/PaiMai.aspx?Pid=2490635&wid=198955
<kk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 诺基亚（NOKIA）5233 GSM手机（黑）非定制机 667646 - 拍卖大厅 - 夺宝岛 - 京东商城
<Flywater> ubuntu开发社区不管升级内核的吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> 围观
 * adam8157 内核的更新很少会对普通用户有明显的影响, 搞不懂为啥要追那么 新
<Flywater> ubuntu开发社区不管升级内核的吗
<hamo> adam8157: 谁说的...电源管理神马的你懂得
<Flywater> 比如修复bug
<jianghu> 所谓的融合是什么？
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你懂了
<hamo> adam8157: 我以前用3.2就没有3.3续航时间长
<Flywater> 还有电源管理
<Flywater> 还有安装安卓软件的可能性
<XwinX> adam8157: 有啊， 2.6.37rc5后， hibernate 就不正常
<wujie> 3.3内核下载地址http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3-precise/
<kk> wujie ⇪ t: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<jianghu> ／quit 回家喽
<zhao> ubuntu12.04  是哪个版本的kernel？
<woju> 开发内核的人是怎么保证内核的质量的？
<adam8157> Flywater: 那个融合安卓不是你的那个理解... 别想太多
<zhao> 有人说 安卓系统内苹果稳定
<Flywater> 我去
<zhao> 有人说 安卓系统没苹果稳定
<zhao> 总崩溃
<dddyyyyyyyy> zhao: 你哥zhan干吗去了，
<Flywater> 现在的正式版内核是3.3.2的
<zhao> dddyyyyyyyy, 我不认识他
<ofan_> 靠 ignome走了？
<adam8157> XwinX: 是么...很少hibernate...
<XwinX> adam8157: 嗯， 1/20的机率，在resume 时重启
<DaBao> 草果的不太稳定，光是我身边的三个人，两个手机报号死机，另一个直接死机到等电池耗光
<DaBao> 拨号
<dddyyyyyyyy> zhao: 你不是经常在这里替他发一些他不敢发的东西吗？ lol
<XwinX> adam8157: 在特定硬件上
<adam8157> XwinX: oh
<zhao> dddyyyyyyyy, 什么呀
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/183997.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y [图]亚马逊Kindle即将在中国上线？_电子商务 - B2C / B2B_cnBeta.COM
 * kk 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Flywater> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.3-precise/  谁来测试一下这个内核
<kk> Flywater ⇪ t: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<dddyyyyyyyy> zhao: 什么公公呀 儿媳呀，你不是经常发吗 lol
<Flywater> 咱能不能谈点正经事……
<zhao> dddyyyyyyyy, 你认错人了
<woju> cnbeta的新闻不能看，光看评论，新闻扫一眼，根本没看
<Flywater> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.3-precise/
<Flywater> 这内核能装吗
<Flywater> 是不是下载那三个deb包安装上就行了
<woju> Flywater: 别把老内核删除了应该就没事吧？
 * gfrog iso的文件格式太奇葩了 
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 穿山甲的Gnome 3用着如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371828 如果能用得比较舒服，没有奇怪的毛病的话就用GNOME3。不然Kubuntu或者Mint去…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 farta — 2012-04-23 17:03
<Flywater> 网速太蛋疼
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋奇葩了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不就是分好多种么
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 尼玛文件名后面会额外加个.啊有木有
<gfrog> adam8157: 文件名会故意显示不全有没有！
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙你咆哮了亲...
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> gfrog: iso的格式，文件名长度貌似是有限制的
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。 你适时的蹦出来了。。
<hamo> gfrog: 活多..没办法..
<gfrog> hamo: level2以后没限制，关键是丫超过了level1的规则，但是还没到level2的
<gfrog> hamo: 你知道我说的是哪个iso不？
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<Flywater> 我也想咆哮
<nyfair> 看cnbeta还不如看acfun文区
 * gfrog 发patch修了这问题去，虽然不太好看，起码能用了。
<hamo> gfrog: 是光盘那个iso9660么？
<gfrog> hamo: yep
<woju> nyfair: 你上哪里看IT新闻？
 * woju 爆米花网自称中国最大的视频社区
<gfrog> hamo: 其实我想说我咆哮的iso是RHEL的安装盘。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 那玩意咋啦？
<Flywater> 今天为什么没有12.04的更新呢
<imadper> adam8157: 以前, 我的ralink 3592的无线网卡不被支持, 要自己编译驱动模块的. 然后3.2.XXX支持之后, 我就觉得新内核还是有新东西的...然后次次都追
<gfrog> hamo: 名字怪怪的
<Flywater> 没人理我……
<nyfair> woju: 看it新闻干嘛？
<woju> nyfair: 你从来不看？
<nyfair> woju: 不看
<woju> nyfair: 厉害
<woju> Flywater: 你问的问题大家都不知道
<Flywater> 那我问一个大家知道就我不知道的
<woju> Flywater: 问吧
<Flywater> 软件新版本发布后ubuntu软件中心中的数据什么时候会更新
<Flywater> 比如audacious
<Flywater> 比如GIMP
<woju> Flywater: 自己apt-get update?
<Flywater> 等等
<Flywater> 这样就行了吗
<woju> Flywater: 我也不大清楚，我是菜鸟
<nyfair> ubuntu official repo不追更新不是很正常，要追新用arch
<Flywater> 我去
<Flywater> 火狐也不更新吗
<nyfair> 新版加了什么功能么？
<Flywater> 没看不知道
<woju> Flywater: 你要那么赶时髦做什么？能用就行了，你想看源代码？
<Flywater> 我想用最新版
<Flywater> 12.04的软件中心不是添加了软件升级功能吗
<Flywater> 难道只是个摆设吗
<woju> Flywater: 哪个多难用阿，太慢了，还是用aptitude吧
<imadper> huntxu: 又到吃饭的时候了...
<Flywater> aptitude是什么
<adam8157> Flywater: 最新的不一定是最好的, 甚至有可能是更buggy的
<woju> Flywater: 我一般不升级，过很长时间才升级，而且一般是用命令行
<Flywater> 我说的最新是最新的正式版
<adam8157> Flywater: 一样的
<Flywater> 无语，算了，吃饭去
<fabio_c> Hello guys
<fabio_c> anyone here could help me with a short english to chinese translation?
<Flywater> are you kidding?
<fabio_c> Flywater: no, why?
<m0ugly> 他是一意大利人
<adam8157> Flywater: 别乱搭话
<m0ugly> 你们要帮助他吗？
<Flywater> oh ,sorry
<adam8157> fabio_c: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn    paste here?
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于打开串口设备的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371832 最近做AMR的设计，用到串口，不管是在ARM板子中还是在Ubuntu主机中，运行程序时，只要是在main()主函数中调用外部定义的打开串口函数，就会提示打不开，只有在main()主函数中直接open才行，这是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Shayne_Ha …
<fabio_c> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/118930
<fabio_c> adam8157: could you help me please?
<adam8157> fabio_c: sure, try my best. give me about 15 mins
<fabio_c> adam8157: really, thank you.
<huntxu> adam8157: 雷蛋
<LeithWong> 貌似是一app的说明
<fabio_c> LeithWong: Yes
<huntxu> 應該是他們公司的產品之類的，少個中文說明吧
<LeithWong> fabio_c: is it free ? for ios or android?
<fabio_c> LeithWong: it's free for ios
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件装好后不能打开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371833 软件安装后不能打开。 出现如下提示： Failed to execute child process "/usr/autodesk/maya/bin/maya" (No such file or directory) 已经用chmod给予权限了 还是不能打开 求大侠指点。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liufangjin — 2012-04-23 17:31
<yall> 'ls
 * gfrog 乐于助人的蛋蛋 adam8157 
<huntxu> 聽說15分鐘已經過了
<adam8157> fabio_c: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/118931    done not well, you might need another guy to fix my translation...
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: why I can't see that paste site?
<fabio_c> adam8157: thank you
<adam8157> fabio_c: np
<adam8157> gfrog: 打不开? rp啊rp
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: sigh!
<cfy> 好蛋
<huntxu> express是匹配啊，神翻譯
<Flywater> adam8157是哪位大神
<adam8157> huntxu: 按需改改嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 写成表达啥的不大顺
<Flywater> 第一句少了个最爱的
<gfrog> fabio_c: well, are you the author of this interesting tools? remember to add twitter api function before you introduce it to chinese. you c, facebook and twitter are blocked in china.
 * adam8157 你们改吧, 改了给他发下, 我懒得看了, 三分钟热情...
<huntxu> adam8157: gestures是鼠標手勢吧...
<adam8157> huntxu: 是
 * gfrog maybe a proxy option also works..
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你全都不翻譯。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 15分鐘，不錯了
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊, 三分钟热情, 后来就懒了...
<fabio_c> gfrog: yes. we already introduced api
<huntxu> gfrog: 現在用ios的，沒翻牆功能都不好意思拿出手
<gfrog> fabio_c: wow, that's great!
<Flywater> 让外国友人情何以堪……
<gfrog> huntxu: 伤不起啊
<huntxu> fabio_c: so, when would this be available on andriod
<fabio_c> huntxu: soon
 * gfrog 59，还有一分钟。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 你鐘慢了
 * gfrog adam8157 蛋蛋你该下班了。
<gfrog> huntxu: ntp同步过了啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 也要走了, 太困了
<huntxu> gfrog: ntp被磁爆步兵動過
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢走
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不走?
<gfrog> huntxu: 讨厌讨厌！
<Flywater> fabio_c:does the app for andriod will be developed by java?
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 哪天不想上班，就去hack公司的ntp server麽
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，我准备按你那个python-ethtool的思路搞下我们的测试套件。
<Flywater> fabio_c : does the app for andriod will be developed by java?
<huntxu> gfrog: 把老板的機器改成星期天... = =
<gfrog> adam8157: 早上来的晚，还有1小时。
<fabio_c> Flywater: yes
<huntxu> gfrog: 那個東西，都不開發了啊...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我来的也不早啊
<LeithWong> 话说　其实人家看的懂　表乱讲啊　呵呵
<gfrog> huntxu: 老板不看时间的，人家有计数器，计到时间了就叫人开工。
 * adam8157 擦, 上周五又没有开会... 彻底忘了
<huntxu> lo
<gfrog> huntxu: 看起来比ifconfig强，至少直接用了系统调用直接取信息。
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺自觉。
<huntxu> gfrog: 用ioctl+socket會怎樣...
<huntxu> gfrog: 不好跨平台麽 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 看似更靠谱，而且fedora17要修改ifconfig的格式，早晚要改
<Flywater> fabio_c : so,will it be available for java platform?
<huntxu> gfrog: arch已經改了
<gfrog> huntxu: emmm，需要测试一下freebsd的情况。
<gfrog> huntxu: 那货更激进，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 果然，那還是用庫實在
 * gfrog 吃饭去~
<huntxu> [2011-12-05 17:06] installed net-tools (1.60.20110819cvs-3)
<MaskRay> adaam: taskwarrior
<Flywater> 我还是看动画片吧
<Flywater> PS6发布了
<fabio_c> Flywater: i don't think
<fabio_c> Flywater: can you help me with there word/sentences? http://pastebin.com/896ikg5s
<Flywater> sorry,i don't know how to do ,my english is not very good
<fabio_c> gfrog: can you help me?
<alvin_rxg> fabio_c: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<fabio_c> Flywater: don't worry. np
<alvin_rxg> =)(=?UIIOAPUF)/(908  shitty bug
<huntxu> fabio_c: a moment
<fabio_c> huntxu: ok
<jyfl987> \q
<huntxu> fabio_c: promotional codes for discount?
<fabio_c> huntxu: yes
<huntxu> fabio_c: what does "restore" mean in "restore purchase"?
<fabio_c> restore the tweegram pro if you already purchased it…for example if you change the iPhone..
<huntxu> ah, got it
<Flywater> i still don't understand what's that,translation?
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<huntxu> fabio_c: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/118949
<fabio_c> Flywater: is the app localization in chinese…
<fabio_c> huntxu: many thanks!!
<Flywater> oh...i see,yes,thanks
<LOL_> Pin yin is hao de c
<LOL_> Jin tian tian qi isn't hao de
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 加個聲母和韻母匹配的功能麽...
<alvin_rxg> what?
<LOL_> Nothing
<may1i> adaam: ?
 * may1i 貌似下午那个问题是找不到/dev/xxx设备，提问，怎么才能在root的mount前看一下/dev有哪些内容呢?
<alvin_rxg> may1i: 關機，用 u盤 進入第三方系統，然後去看吧
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 不是x86....
<alvin_rxg> may1i: 這跟 x86 有啥關係，只要有個第三方系統就行了。或者你想辦法開啓 busybox
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 现在是连内核都启动不起来…因为没有root文件系统可用
<ofan_> may1i: 不用root也能启动
<may1i> ofan_: 只有一个内核？
<alvin_rxg> 既然它都說 root文件系統問題，那內核早啓動了。應該是你的 fstab 或者類似的問題
<ofan_> may1i: initrd
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 是root=/dev/xxx 挂载不上… 所以想去/dev下找找设备名字
<may1i> ofan_: initrd文件放哪呢?
<ofan_> may1i: root找不到，会进入initrd的系统，显示(ramfs)的
<ofan_> may1i: 应该有fdisk,busybox等
<alvin_rxg> 天黑了，要下雨了，好好看 beamer
<ofan_> 天晴了， 一夜没睡
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 我用root=nfs...能启动，研究一下initrd
<ofan_> may1i: initrd跟内核放一起的
<alvin_rxg> may1i: 一般在 /boot 下邊
<may1i> ofan_: alvin_rxg 没有fs哦
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04怎么安装ibus-cloud-pinyin啊？我在解决完依赖后，make中出现了好多error http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371840 :: Generating C files for ibus-engine-cloud-pinyin ... valac `cat valac-flags.txt` --pkg posix --thread --enable-checking --vapidir=. --disable-warnings -C main.vala dbus-binding.vala pinyin-utils.vala frontend-utils.vala config.vala database.vala lua …
<cfy> may1i: 用uuid
<alvin_rxg> 她用 nfs ... 高級貨
<ofan_> may1i: grub引导的内核时候照样没fs
<Flywater> ibus用google拼音
<ofan_> may1i: grub内置fs模块
<Flywater> sudo apt-get install ibus-googlepinyin
<may1i> ofan_: 不是x86
<alvin_rxg> 一堆人跟着溫寶寶來 Hannover 了，我說怎麼微信突然周邊多了好多人。
<alvin_rxg> Flywater: 那是機器人發的，你要回應的話，就去論壇回應……這邊沒人看的
<ofan_> may1i: 都一样
<ofan_> bootloader都得读取fs
<Flywater> 哪个是机器人
<ofan_> 被蚂蚁咬了xx
<alvin_rxg> 或許是本地已經有個基礎的內核了。然後需要去引導 nfs 上的系統吧
<alvin_rxg> Flywater: => kk
<ofan_> nfs不能做引导吧
<Flywater> 我去
<ofan_> 可以做root
<may1i> ofan_: 我直接把linux内核放到内存，然后从起始地址开始boot
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 她那已經挺清楚了，她那是本地的內核先啓動，然後再掛載 nfs
<ofan_> may1i: 蛋疼
<Flywater> 机器人的服务器地址是布达佩斯
<ofan_> may1i: 不是x86,也得有bootloader啊
<may1i> ofan_: 我这bootloader就只能手工填入内存地址+内核参数然后启动
<may1i> # ls /dev
<may1i> console
<ofan_> may1i: 那就再搞个initrd
<may1i> 只有一个console，我去
<may1i> ofan_: mount: mounting /dev/ram on /r failed: No such file or directory
<ofan_> may1i: 你内核有问题
<may1i> ofan_: 呵呵，我内核如果拿内置的nand当root就正常…
<ofan_> may1i: 现在用sd卡？
<may1i> ofan_: sd卡，u盘……
<ofan_> may1i: 也不应该只有console
<gfrog> huntxu: good boy, lol
<ofan_> may1i: 而且你没做initrd,没root启动了也没效果
<using9> 有人用palm pre没
<alvin_rxg> 有 palm face
<may1i> ofan_: 你咋知道我没做？initrd=0x51000000,6M
<soiamso> using9: 没有，hp那个？
<using9> soiamso: 对
<soiamso> may1i: 现在不是initramfs  代替了吗？
<huntxu> gfrog: 嚓，你不是走了麽
<lainme> 上课听不进去，太痛苦了，还要2小时
<gfrog> huntxu: 走了的是蛋蛋，我要干满8小时
<pocoyo> lainme: ...
<lainme> pocoyo: 晚上好
<lingyang> 上什么课吗
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 可憐的
<cfy> lainme: 什么课？
 * alvin_rxg 頭向上擡起 45度，瞻仰各位博士生
<huntxu> gfrog: 鄙廠是可以平均的
<lainme> cfy: 纳米薄膜
<cfy> lainme: 好高级。。。
<lainme> cfy: 我什么都不懂
<pocoyo> lainme: 上着课都能上irc啊。
<lingyang> 完全不懂阿
<alvin_rxg> 覺得 beamer 麻煩，網上比較了半天，還是 beamer ..
<lainme> pocoyo: 手机。本来开的笔记本，觉得太明显了
<gfrog> huntxu: 我们也不强制要求，但是宽松的政策前提是员工要自觉，而不是为偷懒找借口
<cfy> 随身带笔记本，不觉得重么。。
<lingyang> :-S
<huntxu> gfrog: 所以幹累了就走～
<cfy> 我带了的话，肯定要开的。否则比较亏了。。。那么重，背来背去的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 超薄
<cfy> pocoyo: apple？
<gfrog> huntxu: 万一每天都累呢
 * gfrog 决定8点准时闪人
<alvin_rxg> x_X  http://uploadpie.com/Q1COg
<pocoyo> lainme: bitlbee 听说能支持推了，知道怎么配置不？
<huntxu> gfrog: 那沒辦法啊，狀態不好也白搭
<cfy> alvin_rxg: awesome?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: i3
<cfy> alvin_rxg: i3是啥？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: i3 wm. => i3wm.org
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<huntxu> gfrog: 你12點才上班？
<gfrog> huntxu: 尽量保持状态吧，又不是每天都是每个月那几天。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 10点，上午就干了1小时，刚刚还出去吃饭
<huntxu> gfrog: 當然你不能每天3點睡覺然後到公司說沒狀態的啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 我也10點 = =
<lainme> pocoyo: 和其他帐号一样的方法。第一次加入要oauth
<lainme> pocoyo:
<gfrog> huntxu: 你也不下班？
<gfrog> huntxu: 先不扯了，赶紧去把isoinfo那个操蛋货搞定。
<huntxu> gfrog: 在看書 = =
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 看上去是vimer玩的东西。
<alvin_rxg> 都可以的
<pocoyo> lainme: 为啥我试了试不行。。。 不用配置代理不？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我觉得emacser用起来不会有归属感
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 有啥問題
<lainme> pocoyo: 当然要代理啊
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 归属感的问题
<jiero> lainme: 手机？什么 客户端？
<lainme> jiero: irssi
<pocoyo> lainme: 我记得在 /etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf 里使用了代理，结果还是连不上，不知道怎么回事，用的goagent.
<jiero> lainme: 恩
<lainme> pocoyo: 好久不用了。必须是http
<pocoyo> lainme: 是 http 啊。
<jiero> lainme: 平时不来，上课来了。。。
<Freebuilder> 请问有什么理由可以把我的 Debian 从 stable 换到 testing 去？
<Flywater> 没有
<alvin_rxg> 換到 sid 還可以。
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg:  sid 总是有个别小问题。
<alvin_rxg> 跟 archlinux 一樣
<cfy> Freebuilder: 用unsbale还好点。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 用 backports 就够了，不用 testing
<may1i> jiero: ...
<Freebuilder> 我能想到的一些理由都被我自己驳倒了
<jiero> may1i: ？
<jiero> may1i: 摸摸头
<cfy> jiero: 你用啥wm?
<alvin_rxg> 我都是自己編譯，自己 checkinstall。反正就不超過10個軟件需要更新下，其他就用穩定的
<jiero> cfy:  GNOME-Shell
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。
<jiero> cfy: 懒得编译 e16了
<jiero> al
<Freebuilder> 上次谁说到了 google 那个字体渲染引擎，叫什么名字的？
<cfy> jiero: oh.
<huntxu> jiero: 不用17麽
<huntxu> jiero: e的審美，到今天我都還沒能接受...
<may1i> huntxu: 同感
<jiero> huntxu:  e17太复杂
<jiero> huntxu: 要配置还麻烦，算了
<huntxu> jiero: 我覺得模塊化得挺好的啊
<jiero> huntxu: 我要求超级简单的。
<jiero> huntxu: 所以我喜欢 gnome shell
<alvin_rxg> 那大家用簡單的吧 http://incise.org/tinywm.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y tinywm
<alvin_rxg> It is only around 50 lines of C
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我需要的东西有么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没有的话要我自己做就太复杂了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • fcitx如何才能在dash面板输入中文啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371845 请指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hesitate — 2012-04-23 19:54
<jiero> Freebuilder:  ttfautohint
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 它有 python 版本，你可以添加自己要的東西
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 已经安全引导6386架飞机了。。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 好！上次是你说的吗？
<jiero> cfy: 好吧，根本你不是人
<jiero> Freebuilder: 应该是
<Freebuilder> jiero, 抱歉，凡是没译成中文的都记不住！纯音乐除外！
<cfy> jiero: 又不是我玩的。。。是bot!
<jiero> cfy: 你不是人。
<jiero> cfy: 毁了别人竞赛的乐趣
<may1i> Freebuilder: 是纯音乐?
<jiero> cfy: 玩RTS，让双方都是 Bot，对打，挺有趣的
<may1i> jiero: 开俩线程while(i++);看谁的i大
<jiero> may1i: 不懂
<alvin_rxg> 似乎沒法同時開的吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文。我要学画画。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 學咯
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我画画能力太差。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 直线都画不出来
<alvin_rxg> 你說用鼠標？
<jiero> 不，是用笔。
<jiero> 圆也不行。
<alvin_rxg> 那拿尺子
<jiero> 。。。
<lainme> 还有一个小时
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 照相
<jiero> lainme: 拍照教师看看
<jiero> 看看你们那里上课什么样子
<lainme> jiero: 还不想挂科。。
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买了绘图显示器，还是linux驱动不了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: windows用各种软件又不爽又不稳——超级没耐性调试。。。
<alvin_rxg> ..
<huntxu> gfrog: 還在啊。。。
<huntxu> 閃人～
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买了游戏。想给妹妹玩，结果她开学了
<jiero> lainme: 不开闪光灯，老师发现不了的。
<jiero> lainme: 以前我都直接手机录制同学 演示的。
<roylez_> lainme: 囡博士
<lainme> roylez_: 罗兹博士
<LOL_> lainme: 问个很傻的问题,两台机子用同一个无线路由器上网,两台机子的ip一样吗
<lingyang> 不一样
<adam8157> jiero: 罗杰, cairo那个bug有进展么
<jiero> adam8157 哦。我不知道还有没有这个链接。
<jiero> adam8157我看看
<jiero> adam8157 似乎修复了哦
<jiero> adam8157 我的都没问题了
<LOL_> lingyang: 一根网线,也不一样吗
<adam8157> jiero: 球链接? cairo2的版本又没有升级 咋修复? 驱动端?
<jiero> adam8157 到底怎么回事。。。
<jiero> adam8157 就最近3、2天的事情
<adam8157> jiero: freedesktop那个bug链接你还有么?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331142
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【FPSRussia】这次玩的武器逆天了！未来武器，能打枪能射的小飞机 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> adam8157 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47266
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Bug 47266 – Graphics corruption using recent Cairo
<lubotu2`> Freedesktop bug 47266 in Server/Acceleration/EXA "Graphics corruption using recent Cairo" [Normal,New: ]
<lubotu2`> Launchpad bug 47266 in Ubuntu "time wrong after hibernate" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47266
<adam8157> jiero: thx
<Freebuilder> 打算找九〇后的做老婆，谁有意见？
<Freebuilder> 本人八五年
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你这么好的人，
<roylez_> adam8157: fpsrussia太他妈的豪了，赤裸裸的
<jiero> Freebuilder: 没关系。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 我家里女的比男的小7岁+的有3例了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 师生恋都2例了
<adam8157> roylez_: 后坐力呢?
<roylez_> adam8157: 有四个驱动螺旋浆啊
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐去找 90后把
<Freebuilder> jiero, 汗！哥就是想师生恋啊！
<roylez_> jiero: 你给我介绍个
<jiero> Freebuilder: 去找个场合当个老师呗。
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。我没有人可以介绍给你。
<adam8157> jiero: 果然是升级驱动
<roylez_> adam8157: 缅甸，全中文 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331118
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 缅甸阅兵 这违和感为什么这么大 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 校园网下用mentohust认证成功却无法上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371849 各位高手帮忙看看怎么回事，有认证的截图。 统计信息: 发表于 由 weiminnihao9 — 2012-04-23 20:30
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331187
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 狗狗听到抱抱时的反应 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 比利.伊藤.诚.冠希.海灵顿
<jianghu> 各位晚上好
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331148
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 美国冒险家高空搏命行走恩施孤峰 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个真心牛
<jiero> roylez这狗狗和我妹妹差不多反映呢
<jiero> adam8157哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 他走的并不稳啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你试试
<jiero> adam8157 山风。。。
<jiero> adam8157 超级大风把
<roylez_> adam8157: 那么高，而且是峡谷，风很厉害的
<jiero> adam8157我小时候，我家附近楼道的风都可以把我从前进模式改成后退模式
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331089
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 冠希哥真是大YIN家 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐再看你也老了
<adam8157> roylez_: 太吓人了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331080
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 燃烧吧！！！贫乳！！！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> adam8157 阿当 calligra 的界面速度很快——我很好奇为什么 libreoffice的界面速度这么慢呢。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • The Lua OS 项目 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371851 “ Lua OS 是，或者有志于成为：1）一个一流的Linux桌面发行，使你可以在电脑上完成日常所需的一切；2）一个新一代的、持久稳固的（orthogonally persistent ）的操作系统，提供可移植、可管理和安全的编程脚本。Lua OS项目的创始人，是2008年离开Google、追求 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 上个视频怎么样？
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331053
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 发自真心感觉YOOOOO - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 瞎狗眼
<roylez_> adam8157: 你眼功还需要努力
<jiero> iGoogle: 狗狗
<roylez_> iGoogle: 看猫球 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331043
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 来看香蕉君们基情洗车吧 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jianghu> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-217186-1.html
<kk> jianghu ⇪ ti: 桌面Linux的悖论:免费背后的代价 - 开源时讯 LUPA开源社区
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: ......
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你的恶趣味越来越浓厚了。
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac330987
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【瞄片】39磅巨肥猫咪求领养 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> iGoogle: 发错了....真心的
<iGoogle> 看 acfun的，不是好鸟。 lol
<iGoogle> 难道对象是给蛋蛋发的？
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac330371
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 男童没交作业被女班干轮流打屁股 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jianghu> 都干嘛呢这是
<jianghu> 乱七八糟一大堆
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/209346
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/209348
<jiero> roylez_ 记得小学时候都是女的欺负男的。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 当时女生就喜欢告状
<roylez_> jiero: 现在也是女的欺负你吧
<jiero> roylez_ 你还真的说对了。
<jiero> roylez_ 我到哪里都是被欺负的
<roylez_> jiero: 你天生就是自带friend zone光环的
<jiero> roylez_ 那是什么。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 好人卡磁性光环
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/209351
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Sinclair 的ZX Spectrum 年逾三十 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371855 “ ZX Spectrum 正值三十周年 。作为Clive Sinclair研制的ZX81——当时世界上最畅销的消费电脑——的前身，它引入了彩色‘高分辨率’图形和声音。它还提供了Sinclair Basic——一个当时为数十万用户所熟知的计算机语言——的一个扩展版本。” [ …
<jiero> roylez_ 大概是因为我认为人都该不一样，所以不论多么受到排挤的人——除了暴力倾向的一般都对我友好。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的城管光环呢？
<roylez_> jiero: 我的光环比你的炫多了
<Flywater> ……
<jiero> roylez_ 你是主席呢。
<jiero> roylez_ 主席。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 你什么光环/
<roylez_> jiero: 城管光环，遇佛杀佛，遇神绕着走...
<jiero> roylez_ 饶了你。
<roylez_> jiero: 要你饶么....你是个好人
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac329651
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 骚年这么暧昧的舞蹈大丈夫？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<freeflying> adam8157: https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=454
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<freeflying> roylez_: ^^
<adam8157> freeflying: 你们最近大肆招人啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 没有吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 有合适人选不
<adam8157> freeflying: tx发过几次
<roylez_> freeflying: 广告也放到taleo去了呢
<freeflying> roylez_: 是啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个是新的啊
<soiamso> Depending  on your region you may occasionally be required to wholly or partially  implement a solution or Proof of Concept for a customer
<freeflying> soiamso: 这个是问题吗
<mEar> hi，大家好，我是新人
<soiamso> freeflying: 难找
<freeflying> soiamso: lol
<soiamso> freeflying: 不止销售，还搞工程
<adam8157> freeflying: 你这职位和我们的一样尴尬, 大部分不符合, 符合的还看不上这职位
<freeflying> adam8157: 是啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 不如我去你们公司做这个职位吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你练过“四面八方通背拳”吗？
<adam8157> freeflying: 泪目啊..
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说的是我们kernel-qe 大部分的人技术水平都不行, 偶尔就拿么一个行的, 还看不上
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然你是高手
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又说笑, 我们请不起你
<soiamso> freeflying: 搞定里面的要求，估计 5年前开始学还可以
<freeflying> adam8157: 怎么 可能,我这个薪水在你们公司都不好意思跟人说
<adam8157> gfrog: 出来哭穷
<soiamso> freeflying: 估计 adam8157 在 rh 也不会去碰 jboss
<adam8157> soiamso: 第一讨厌java...
<freeflying> lol
<MaskRay> Canonical售前工程师
<soiamso> MaskRay: 应该是工程师
<adam8157> MaskRay: 就是懂技术的销售
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331249
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 卡农片段计算器版 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看冰与火之歌呢
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331217
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 看完了洗车来看看香蕉君们洗衣服吧 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> freeflying:  roylez adam8157 http://i.imgur.com/i0MoQ.png
 * jiero 需要能复制别人的画。。。
<jiero> 还是黑色背景最好。
<jiero> freeflying:  roylez adam8157 都不说句话么。
<adam8157> jiero: 你画得么
<roylez_> jiero: 屎啊，还带血
<jiero> adam8157 恩；  roylez_ 我今天告别 crawl 的血腥之路。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 靠。我14级，有2个龙铠，10多件强力武器因为自己犯啥去送死。。。
<jiero> adam8157 知道我的水平了把，纯涂鸦。。。
<hamo> roylez_: .
<xiaopeng> 这里有使用qemu的同学吗？
<xiaopeng> 请问qemu可以和gdb结合调试多核程序吗？
<ysyk> 只会基本使用qemu的飘过
<freeflying> jiero: 你画的?
<xiaopeng> 我以前用的bochs但是现在它对调试多核程序无能为力。我想问一下是否qemu可以做到这一点？
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 能
<ysyk> bochs是模拟器，而qemu是虚拟机，所以你还是用bochs吧
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 首先我建议你用kgdb, 支持的很好
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 其次http://wiki.osdev.org/QEMU#GDB-stub  qemu的多核其实就是多线程
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y QEMU - OSDev Wiki
<roylez_> hamo: 渣 hamo
<adam8157> ysyk: 错 qemu才不是虚拟机, qemu才是神器啊
<roylez_> adam8157: qemu渣渣
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: powervm妥妥的秒一切vm
<hamo> roylez_: 渣摸...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 国嵌嵌入式视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371865 本人花580从国嵌官网买了视频，看了效果很好，现在看完了也没什么用了，想低价转让掉了，有意者联系qq184675255 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsyjzz — 2012-04-23 22:19
<ysyk> 看来是我肤浅了，“QEMU is a generic and open source machine emulator and virtualizer. ”
<knownbad> gebjgd: 上班没？
 * adam8157 afk
<Cherrot> gnome-shell 和 gnome-terminal 不是从属关系啊，为什么gnome-shell崩溃 gnome-terminal就跟着关闭了呢？
<soiamso> Cherrot: 查查 gnome-terminal 的 pid
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何用python备份home下的隐藏文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371867 如何拷贝隐藏的文件和目录及其子文件和目录。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-04-23 22:37
<Freebuilder> 今晚也太冷清了
<ysyk> ？？
<jiero> Cherrot: 是 gnome session 崩了
<jiero> Cherrot 我的 http://i.imgur.com/i0MoQ.png
<vic_> 搞不懂 calligra 的设计思路是什么意思。。用着各种别扭
<may1i> adam8157: 内核认mmcblk0p2不认/dev/mmcblk0p2设备咋解？
<adam8157> may1i: 别指定root看看kernel的报错, 会列出所有识别到的块设备
<ofan> may1i: 看log
<jiero> vic_: 统一走右下角
<may1i> adam8157: 不指定时说 mount: mounting none on /r failed
<adam8157> may1i: 会有别的报错啊
<jiero> vic_: 视为全体设定-对平板设备有一定优化
<may1i> adam8157: 接下来就是/r/dev/console 找不到，然看kernel panic
<ofan> may1i: 去掉quiet 内核参数
<ofan> ..
<adam8157> may1i: 找不到rootfs那一句呢
<jiero> vic_: 用户体验方式错了——首先要做个简要的设计大纲视频才对
<jiero> ofan: 翻翻
<jiero> ofan:  http://i.imgur.com/i0MoQ.png
<jiero> adam8157 为啥没评论呢。
<may1i> adam8157: 先是 mounting /r failed,但是貌似后面执行到/r/dev/console才panic
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<jiero> adam8157 哦。大家都只是说了你画的就结束了。
<adam8157> may1i: 如果有从启动到panic的完整log就好了, 不要quiet
<ofan> jiero: 真漂亮
 * jiero 扑到ofan
<ofan> jiero: 真像猴子画的
<jiero> ofan:  跟踪 mozilla 的 mm。 https://path.com/p/C1j3a
<jiero> ofan: 哈哈
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Path — Yuan Wang
<jiero> ofan 恩。太对了
<ofan> jiero: 你还玩Path?
<jiero> ofan: 啥？
<jiero> ofan: Path是什么？
<ofan> jiero: 就你发的链接
<ofan> 小清新爱用
<jiero> ofan: 看明白，是别人的
<Relaed> 求助..
<Relaed> 怎么降级安装php5.2
<Relaed> 新版的php5.3不能装zendoptimizer...
<ofan> jiero: 那你怎么看到的
<jiero> ofan:  twitter跟着
<ofan> Relaed: 删了
<jiero> ofan: 你不跟着一堆华人 MM ？
<Relaed> ofan: 然后?
<Relaed> ofan: 自己compile吗？
 * jiero 晚安
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 跑的真快
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/202167001/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 说个二逼的事情给大家开心一下
<alvin_rxg> 尋思了半天，沒懂。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我也没懂
<ofan> 就觉得这人挺2的
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> i3 挺好，可以 on fly reload config，而不需要 restart i3
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 截图
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 這是個功能，不是個圖。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我想看截图
<alvin_rxg> moment
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://uploadpie.com/mwRRs
<alvin_rxg> i3 除了字體，其他目前都很滿意。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 字体是系统配置
<ofan> 跟wm没关系
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不是，是說它只有 xfont. 沒支持 xft..
<alvin_rxg> x core font.
<alvin_rxg> 字體搗鼓半天，還是回到 wqy bitmap song...想強制使用 wqy zenhei，但渲染很差。。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/ZFVmR.png
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你那點陣是宋體？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 最像素
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 英文是Terminus
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥字體……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 中文是最像素
<ofan> google就知道了
<alvin_rxg> 是啊……沒聽過……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还是点阵爽吧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 终端下就用点阵最好
<alvin_rxg> 找不到满意的中文点阵。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: http://www.ztxz.cn/ziti/ZpixEX2.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ZpixEX2-最像素EX2-字体下载网
<alvin_rxg> 为啥配置中文mono 为宋体，它就没反应…
<ofan> 宋体不是mono
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 跟这没关系吧。我是在 .fonts.conf 里边指定了 monospace 第一个 dejavu，第二个 宋体。可宋体没用，直接用上 wqy 了。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 应该没效果，等宽的还是会去搜索
<alvin_rxg> :/
<ofan> 程序里可以强制设置
<alvin_rxg> 無所謂了，目前這狀態挺好的。
<alvin_rxg> 不過 wqy 是比 宋體好……9號字體有好多筆畫，在宋體裏邊直接是一條綫……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还是用arch吧
<alvin_rxg> arch 太新，我跟不上。再個 debian 有 uni 的源，下載不計流量。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 为什么不弄不限流量的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我住在宿舍，用的是宿舍的網絡，它有限制流量。如果要自己使用別的 isp 提供的網絡，得額外花錢。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 多少流量
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 一个人住？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 連續7天4GB。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 太少了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 宿舍麼……一人一間房咯。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 想下东西咋办
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 每天 585MB，對於大部分的應用夠了，不會超過200MB。如果要看電影，可以下youku那不標清版，1個半小時的電影大概250MB。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: .......
<ofan> 太节约了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<ofan> 我一下就是好几十G的
<ofan> 看电影都选高清
<alvin_rxg> 但宿舍網絡有個好處，速度飛快。如果有機會開迅雷，去下東西可以達到10來MB/s
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你是哪人？
<alvin_rxg> 就像我這直接鏈接 uni 的源，下載速度也是滿的，撐爆網卡的 100mpbs
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 浙江
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 说话像北方人
<alvin_rxg> :|  字面…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 以前在国内学校也能这么快
<alvin_rxg> 快？
<ofan> 有时候18MB/s
<alvin_rxg> 呃。18.。
<ofan> 下国内的东西，迅雷基本慢速
<alvin_rxg> 我網卡不行
<ofan> 现在都1Gbps了
<alvin_rxg> 我的100mpbs 不行。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 买raspberry pi么？
<alvin_rxg> 不買。
<alvin_rxg> 如果有個帶 wifi 的可以考慮買。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 为啥，多超值
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 加个usb wifi
<alvin_rxg> x_X 這 usb wifi 多少錢
<ofan> 有有线的，直接连到无线路由上不就的了
<ofan> 不需要wifi
<alvin_rxg> 我沒路由，我只有一個網綫端口。所以最好就是 pi 連接有綫網絡，然後分享出來給筆記本和手機使用。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 人民币才200多点，一般买开发板不可能这么便宜
<alvin_rxg> usb wifi 也要 100 來塊了。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有便宜的
<alvin_rxg> 二手的。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 同配置的开发板没有低于1000的
<alvin_rxg> x_x
<alvin_rxg> 還得先確定用途呀，我都不知道拿來幹嘛
<ofan> 。。‘
<alvin_rxg> 求 linux 客戶端…… http://www.36kr.com/p/102654.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 传微软即将推出SkyDrive桌面同步客户端，同时可付费购买更大空间 | 36氪
<Relaed> 有人吗
<Relaed> 我装完了php5.2
<kk> Relaed, .. ..  ㍘ 
<Relaed> 然后.....如果从源里面装apache2-mod-php5就会搞个php5.3-cli来
<Relaed> 这怎么配置
 * [ub] 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<binker> 大家好阿
<binker> 很久没有上来这里了
<binker> 嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> 嘿嘿，網管好
<binker> 俺不是网管
<binker> 俺就是一夜猫
<binker> 在安装一个新系统
<binker> 所以还没睡觉
<binker> 最近在折腾一台主机
<binker> 用USB无线网卡无法上网
<binker> UBUNTU10.04.4的32位系统
<binker> 没有适合的无线网卡驱动
<\b> alvin_rxg knownbad  gebjgd  fivesheep_ ：２今天晩上这么安静?
<knownbad> 今天没屁话。
<Ivan-H> 今天屁没话
<\b> 今天没话屁
 * knownbad 拿根黄瓜朝 Ivan-H 后方走去。
<\b> 记得拿根帯刺的
 * knownbad 换个榴莲。
<knownbad> \b: 还是你喜欢鳳梨？
<knownbad> 国内好似没鳳梨？
<\b> 有啊，　为什么没有？
<\b> 我喜欢草莓
<knownbad> 拼音打不出来。
<knownbad> 草莓不行，你屁眼大直接就掉了出来。
<knownbad> 你该多运动了。
<\b> 鳯梨。。
<\b> reddit  又挂了?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  靠，你去见了温总理了吗
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<\b> ...
<\b> 他怎么几年前不来，偏偏今年来了
<piggybox> \b:  reddit没挂啊
<\b> piggybox:  刚又好了
<\b> piggybox:　常常在我晩上看了一半的时候挂掉
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你的 wine  有哪些文档？opensuse  好像神马文档都没帯
<\b> 杯具了，习惯性的按了 ctrl+w
<alvin_rxg> wine-doc ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: wine-doc 有哪些？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 有没有那种帯一堆　html 的
<alvin_rxg> 那我裝了看看……
<\b> alvin_rxg:  wine 包装的 msvcrt 居然都用 unicode。　windows 的 crt  一惯保持着非 unicode 。。。于是调了 crt 的函数据绝兼容
<\b> 连 wine *.exe  也不兼容
<\b> 弄的每次计算结果都不一样，搞的人家以为我用 mont carlo 算的...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 這個嗎？ http://uploadpie.com/smbmm
<\b> 嗯
<\b> alvin_rxg: opensuse 居然没帯。。。
<alvin_rxg> x)
<alvin_rxg> 要新東西的話，可以試試 debian sid。這很多人說過的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后昨天手机上网查了半天，也没查出结果。最后还是自已折腾出来的
<alvin_rxg> 猜測 debian sid 和 archlinux 差不多
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不要新东西，但要文档全
<alvin_rxg> oh
<\b> alvin_rxg: 果断换 ubuntu 12.04
<\b> alvin_rxg:  试试用 unity  + thunderbird 的感觉
<fivesheep_> yo
<fivesheep_> 哥来了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> 如果 unity 自定义快捷键够牛屄，就改用 unity 了
<\b> fivesheep_:  来晩了，knownbad 已经自个把黄瓜啃完了
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 牛哥还是羊哥？
<fivesheep_> 无所谓 称呼而已
<\b> 䍧哥
<knownbad> 美国人喜欢芹菜沾花生酱吃，不知道黄瓜是否。
<piggybox> 我喜欢沾糖吃
<knownbad> 看起来像沾大便吃。
<\b> 有神马工具能检查内存泄漏的？最好能指出变量名，免得到处找
<\b> codeproject 上难得有 gcc 的代码
<\b> http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/19361/Memory-Leak-Detection-in-C
<[ub]> \b,啥网址y Memory Leak Detection in C - CodeProject®
<alvin_rxg> 這邊好像誰已經用過 unity 了。。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 图书馆有份 指导一下电脑白痴用电脑的工作, 想投份简历看看. 20/h 一周24小时
<\b> alvin_rxg:  当时看到小汤汤用 unity
<knownbad> 不错啊，你干脆弄个 teaching credential 好了。
<alvin_rxg> 肚子餓了…
<\b> 好啦，内存漏洞修完啦
<alvin_rxg> 網頁裏有個 <202e> 的字符，然後 opera 顯示成這樣了。。 http://db.tt/7sPO7BFA
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> 機器人應該是沒人維護了的樣子
<alvin_rxg> 艹， google 別這麼嚇人……
<alvin_rxg> 這logo ... http://www.google.com.hk/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google
<[ub]>  06:09
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 就是 帮人注册一下email, 教教如何打印之类. 你说我有必要在简历上写 我会编程么?
<knownbad> Why not?
<knownbad> Maybe you'll be picked up for some other jobs as well.
<knownbad> Just state you're preparing for graduate school if asked why applying with such credential.  They won't fuss too much knowing you're a student applicant.
<fivesheep_> knownbad: should I mention that? preparing for school, I mean.
<roylez> fivesheep_: 你要找工作？
<fivesheep_> roylez: 是啊.. 你有好介绍?
<knownbad> Perhaps not but do mention during interview.
<knownbad> You don't want to be screened out before interview but don't lie during interview.
<fivesheep_> ok. i c
<knownbad> Because you may run into scheduling problem if you lie about you may not be able to work full time.
<fivesheep_> yeah
<knownbad> Do make your sound enthusiastic about working for interviewer and willing to be flexible on scheduling.  You'll ear better scheduling if you prove yourself to be a good worker.
<knownbad> Errrrrr, make yourself.
<roylez> fivesheep_: 啊，要开会了
<fivesheep_> roylez: 请我去开会?
<fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> 斗争大会。
<knownbad> 你去吗？
<fivesheep_> 去旁观 吐口水?
<Relaed> 有人吗...
<m0ugly> 有啊
<Relaed> ubuntu11上搞个php5.3降级
<Relaed> 快要搞死我了
<Relaed> ..
<Relaed> 我已经自己编译了5.2
<Relaed> 用php -v看出来是5.2了
<Relaed> 就是不知道怎么装apache-mod
<Relaed> 纠结啊...
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<fivesheep_> ofan: what's up
<ofan> fivesheep_: 被GSoC接受了 lol
<fivesheep_> ofan: 不错. 打算搞个什么项目
<ofan> fivesheep_: KDE的，植入Spotify 到Amarok里
<fivesheep_> o
<fivesheep_> spotify开放api?
<ofan> fivesheep_: 恩 开放
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-24
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪归位了？
<tenzu> roylez: 后两节要去讲课, 正在准备
<roylez> tenzu: 哇
<roylez> tenzu: 你神功大成啊。我自废武功，没有上过讲台呢
<tenzu> roylez: 非常费嗓子, 讲完很不舒服
<tenzu> roylez: 尤其是四个班的大课
<roylez> .....
<roylez> tenzu: 居然还有大课？全90后听课了吧？
<woju> tenzu: 用英语讲壳
<woju> 课？
<tenzu> roylez: 必须90后
<tenzu> woju: 中文
<woju> tenzu: 新加坡的大学讲课都是用中文？
<ofan> tenzu: 记得先点名
<tenzu> ofan: 木有名册
<ofan> 最好上课一次，下课一次
<tenzu> woju: 我不在新加坡
<woju> tenzu: 回国了？
<ofan> tenzu: 很容易查到吧
 * woju 表示有钱高中上课，老师爱点漂亮女生回答问题，上课不知道眼睛是不是望着漂亮的人
<roylez> tenzu: 给我留两个啊
<sjd> ¸÷λÔçÉϺÃ
<[ub]> sjd say: 各位早上好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<sjd> mircÔõôʹÓÃutf-8
<[ub]> sjd say: mirc怎么使用utf-8 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<woju> sjd: 你是怎么找到这里来的？
<sjd> ubuntu 8.04µÄʱºòÎÒ¾ÍÔÚÓÃÁË£¬Ôõô²»ÖªµÀÕâ¸ö
<[ub]> sjd say: ubuntu 8.04的时候我就在用了，怎么不知道这个 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 法国牛奶来我们园区忽悠了
<MeaCulpa> 收起
<MeaCulpa> 系统通知
<MeaCulpa> 抱歉，您在2012-04-23 10:50:39发表的微博“薄瓜瓜的奢华留学生活 - 朝日...”已被管理员加密。此微博不适宜对外公开。如需帮助，请联系客服（链接：http://t.cn/z0D6ZaQ）
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 微博帮助-我要提问
<MeaCulpa> SexWave动作挺快
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于安装麦拓g200显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371889 Matrox MGA G200，服务器是这个显卡，老集成显卡了，最近在win下安装上驱动发现可以上1920*1080分辨率，但是对于我这种坚决使用linux搭建web服务器的人还是用linux吧，linux下死活没把驱动装上(有下载驱动包)，所以果断求解，先谢谢各位大虾解 …
<jianghu> 各位早
<woju> jianghu: 我在看诗词
<jianghu> woju: 什么诗词？
<woju> jianghu: 唐诗三百首
<jianghu> woju: 好动西，虽然有些诗是歌功颂德的，但大部分还是清新自然
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 求原文地址
<woju> jianghu: 觉得以前上学以后看诗歌根本没看懂
<jianghu> woju: 其实诗词很多时候都是似懂非懂，但是只觉得好就行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 早忘了
<jianghu> woju: 意在言外，回味无穷
<woju> jianghu: 你平时看不看这些？
<MeaCulpa> 看诗经，楚辞吧
<jianghu> woju: 我喜欢宋词
<MeaCulpa> 唐宋这些，没啥古风
<jianghu> 诗经也长看，
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 不喜欢什么古风
<woju> jianghu: 我看的少，没有注解很难看懂
<MeaCulpa> 魏晋之前的，比较贴近生活
<jianghu> woju: 其实看习惯了，慢慢会懂
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 所谓古风，就是民风
<woju> MeaCulpa: 古代文字很难看懂的，诗经用语和现代不一样
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 两个极端，要么民风，要么祭祀
<MeaCulpa> woju: 非也，比现代文好读懂
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 楚辞看不来，到时喜欢诗经
 * MeaCulpa 熟读四书五经，高考不及格
<jianghu> woju: MeaCulpa 说的对
<jianghu> 好懂
<MeaCulpa> 我古文部分不错，但是现代文阅读错的一塌糊涂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 背一段中庸来看看
<jianghu> 都是鲜活的语言
<MeaCulpa> 古人不追求中心思想
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 熟读，早忘了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 这个是不可能的，诗经很多用语和现代不一样
<woju> MeaCulpa: 看来你看的不多，古代诗歌什么都有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/04/23/tiffany-six.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 老师原来是色情明星
<jianghu> roylez: 主席开始为难
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天下大同，匹夫之责?
<MeaCulpa> woju: 当然是看流传最广，最大众化的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/0c8995708a6717f59a48/460
<jianghu> woju: 说归说，要想抵抗抑郁，还是诗词好些
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 君子依乎中庸，循世不见知而不悔，惟圣者能之 ?
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，似乎完全没印象了
<jianghu> woju: 我尤其喜欢的是山水田园诗
<MeaCulpa> woju: jianghu 关键是现代文阅读太难了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 唐诗没注释，现在都有点难看懂，除非你古文很好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果然高手
<MeaCulpa> woju: 诗歌不是用来懂的
<woju> jianghu: 我不大喜欢古代的隐士
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 不是难，而是不知道说的什么
<MeaCulpa> woju: 诗歌是用来念唱的，根本不用追求理解
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6744c19egw1ds9yhetrpgj.jpg
<jianghu> woju: 假隐士还是不喜欢的
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 赞
<MeaCulpa> woju: 我们读不通，主要因为语言问题
<woju> jianghu: 查了下，古代的隐士都是大地主阶级
<MeaCulpa> 粤语或者吴语吧，总之，别用满族官话
<woju> MeaCulpa: 对，所以没注释，没法看懂
<jianghu> woju: 看过一本《空谷幽兰》
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 现代文太难了...丫的，那题目，反正我的回答总是和老师期待的相左
<jianghu> woju: 喜欢那样贴近自然，而又无名的隐士
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 回答老师的问题只是和老师的答案向印证，不一样，你就是错的
<woju> MeaCulpa: 当代文学很多都没有经过时间的火烧考验
<Cherrot> 有办法防止gnome-shell崩溃后gnome-terminal跟着退出吗？
<MeaCulpa> 比较有趣的是说明文，往往是不懂科学的文学家写的，或者是表达不清楚的科学家写的
<woju> Cherrot: 用screen崩溃了都没事吧？
<MeaCulpa> 有段时间御用文人喜欢写科普...郭沫若还是科委主席呢
<Cherrot> woju: screen ?
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 词不达意，或者意不尽词穷
<woju> MeaCulpa: 郭沫若这个人名声不好，没细查
<MeaCulpa> woju: 恩御用文人嘛
<woju> MeaCulpa: 娶了不少老婆似乎，娶老婆太多的，一般人品都不咋的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 总统牌...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老郭典型的狗腿子文人
<jianghu> woju: 文人成为御用的骨气就没了
<woju> Cherrot: 是阿，可以screen -r恢复吧？
<Cherrot> woju: terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation  这个哈？  我去试试
<Cherrot> /me 挺喜欢 gnome-terminal 的。。
<sjd> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 总统牌...法国货没好感，这牌子的代理商冷链控制不佳，抑或是家乐福人品差，我买过这牌子乳制品，都tmd不新鲜，还死贵
<sjd> 这下好了
<jianghu> woju:有个妻子是日本的
<jianghu> woju: 好象是个护士
<sjd> ubuntu-12.04lts是不是后天出
<woju> jianghu: 似乎是的，结了婚又离婚，他歌颂毛主席，不知道是不是真心的
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: A片情节嘛
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 有点
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 再日本疗养时看上的，一见钟情
<roylez> Cherrot: 你来啦？昨天多好的视频，你不在 http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/0c8995708a6717f59a48/460
<MeaCulpa> 这样的A片我看过几十部了，护士，病人...
<Cherrot> roylez: 昨天没关机……   这图在G+看过了
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席 来G+吧 :D
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 好嘛，没事干了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 护士的衣服白，衬的人也白，而且制服很显漂亮
<roylez> Cherrot: 没门
<MeaCulpa> 恩，查房，touch; mount; yes; yes; yes
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 你这个名字什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> 岁忽忽而遒尽兮，老冉冉而愈弛
<jianghu> 一会又酸上了
<Cherrot> gnome-shell 中有这些选项
<Cherrot> -d, --display=DISPLAY                  X Display to use
<Cherrot> --clutter-display=DISPLAY              要使用的 X 显示
<Cherrot> --screen=SCREEN                        要使用的 X 屏幕
<Cherrot> display 和 screen 有区别么？
<jianghu> 要挨踢
<jianghu> 今天天使怎么没上脚阿
<jianghu> 都还没起床阿
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救命哟，ubuntu 非正常关机或断电后程序不能自动运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371892 我现在在ubuntu 下安装一个无线AP用的管理程序（程序由无线厂商提供），安装和使用一切正常，如果系统能正常关机则什么问题都没有，但如果突然断电或非法关机，ubuntu 启动后，则无法通过浏览器管理（http …
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 我的错
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: ？？？
<MeaCulpa> 09:31 < jianghu> MeaCulpa: 你这个名字什么意思？
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 怎么了？
<jianghu> 不能问阿？
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 我回答你了啊，我的错
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: [我的错]
<woju> 昨天玩了下穿越火线，一点意思都没有
<jianghu> 好嘛，这么诱惑人阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Brocade蛋疼的Access Gateway Mode...
<jianghu> woju: 不玩游戏的飞过……
<woju> jianghu: 电影没意思，还是到野外找矿比较有意思
<jianghu> woju: ？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Access Gateway + NPIV, 双蛋疼
<woju> jianghu: 在网页当中找矿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: good，双蛋疼。四面八方通背拳
<jianghu> woju: 哦，能找到什么
<woju> jianghu: 找到能卖钱的矿
<jianghu> woju: 那不错哦
<woju> jianghu: 人还是得做点有价值的事情，才会感觉到成就感
<jianghu> woju: 试过打游戏买钱？
<jianghu> woju: 对
<woju> jianghu: 没有挣钱很容易的事情，因为大家都想这样
<jianghu> woju: 但是大家都花钱，花钱依然容易
<jianghu> woju: 不能挣钱不怨挣钱的人多
<woju> jianghu: 我不怎么花钱，我身上的衣服穿了9年了，鞋子穿了8年
<jianghu> woju: 彼此彼此
<gfrog_> adam8157, @@
<jianghu> woju: 一个老婆都用了很多年了，哈哈
<woju> jianghu: 我爸不希望我读书，希望我做苦力
<adam8157> gfrog_: 结果雨小了...
<jianghu> woju: 这是什么想法？
<woju> jianghu: 不知道，老师也不希望我读书
<gfrog_home> adam8157, 中午不下了的话就骑车过去，不过估计希望渺茫
<adam8157> gfrog_home: 下午要开会, 必须得去
<gfrog_home> adam8157, 我下午也去，
<jianghu> woju: 你生活在另一种逻辑思维的世界
 * gfrog_home 昨晚真的熬到三点多。。。
<roylez> gfrog_home: 基蛙昨天玩蛋蛋到三点多？？？
<adam8157> gfrog_home: 干啥?
<woju> jianghu: 是的，很不正常的逻辑里面
<gfrog_home> roylez, 毛儿~
<ofan> 昨晚搞到5点
<jianghu> gfrog_home: 今天起到十点多
<gfrog_home> adam8157, 睡不着，琢磨昨天开会的几个问题
<roylez> gfrog_home: 昨天11点睡的，6点自然醒
<gfrog_home> roylez, 生活真规律
<adam8157> gfrog_home: 技术问题or别的问题?
<jianghu> woju: 逻辑的产生必尤其必然的东西再里面
<gfrog_home> adam8157, 技术问题，尼玛我真是苦逼啊
<adam8157> gfrog_home: 啧啧 羡慕
<gfrog_home> adam8157, 不过稍有收获，昨晚的patch被apply了，哈哈
<woju> ofan: 你这话有歧义
<roylez> gfrog_home: 哥早上7点有会啊，我也不想的啊
<woju> jianghu: 你说说看，我是不是只有做苦力的命？
<jianghu> woju: 呵呵
<gfrog_home> roylez, 有会开的稳拿，
 * gfrog_home autotest的upstream周会改到晚上10点了，北京这边直接不去了~ lol
<jianghu> roylez: 开会开会，越开越不会
<woju> jianghu: 我很想当个学者，钱到不是很在意
<jianghu> woju: 学者不如学着
<jianghu> 享受过程而不是结果
<woju> jianghu: 对，万般皆下品，唯有读书高
<roylez> jianghu: 精辟呢
<roylez> gfrog_home: 我今天晚上11点还有会呢
<jianghu> woju: 不赞成
<imtxc> adam8157: roylez 阿当早,主席万岁.
<gfrog_home> roylez, 温拿
<woju> jianghu: 那你认为该是怎样？妹妹坐船头，哥哥岸上走？
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 你骂主席哦
<jianghu> roylez: 这是历史问题，好象不开几个会就显不出自己是个官
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有啊...
<jianghu> adam8157: imtxc 哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: 不扯你了，继续看文档
<jianghu> woju: 工作没有高低
<xsky> 呵，偶昨天用PY写了个BLOG程序，http://www.0xsky.com:8080
 * imtxc 哦 我明白了.....又不是千岁的..
<[ub]> xsky,啥网址y Sky's Blog-关注网络编程,协议分析,网络安全
<woju> jianghu: 那为什么家长逼着读书？
<jianghu> woju: 因为家长不逼着你做点事情，显不出自己的权威
<xsky> http://www.0xsky.com:8080/admin 后台 xsky/tianya123
<[ub]> xsky,啥网址y 管理员登录
<woju> jianghu: 了解
<jianghu> woju: 而且家长也是实现自己没实现出来的愿望
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 我的桌面变成这样了，怎么恢复啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371897 大家好！ 我的桌面不知怎么的变成这样了。 来宾帐号又没有问题。 怎么恢复呀？谢谢！ 20120424.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 yungdeguo — 2012-04-24 9:53
<imtxc> xsky: 猛
<jianghu> imtxc: 你不上课？
<imtxc> jianghu: 哥 我想上.
<jianghu> imtxc: 怎么大白天也再
<woju> jianghu: 我不想工作，也不想玩游戏看电影
<xsky> 部分功能还不完整，不过基本框架算是OK了，
<jianghu> woju: 那想干吗
<imtxc> xsky: 你学py多少时间了?
<woju> jianghu: 看网页
<jianghu> imtxc: 那就上去
<jianghu> woju: 王爷控
<xsky> 只学了几天吧，
<imtxc> jianghu: 球大佬给个研究生上.
<gfrog_home> imtxc, adam8157 主席 roylez 难道是九千岁？ lol
<imtxc> xsky: 呃, 就能作出这个?
<jianghu> imtxc: 我也想让你给我个呢
<imtxc> gfrog_home: 居然home?
<gfrog_home> imtxc, 恩哼
<woju> jianghu: 对，网页控，没有图书馆，就算有图书馆也没有问答网站
<xsky> 偶搞C++的，本来只用PY写测试工具的，
<jianghu> gfrog_home: 千年什么，万年什么
<jianghu> woju: 呵呵
 * woju emacs是纯c写的吗？很怀疑
<gfrog_home> adam8157, 昨天有个bug，重现了100遍，没再出，擦
<xsky> 一直想自己写个网站，这次算是实现梦想了。哈哈哈，
<imtxc> woju: ......
<adam8157> gfrog_home: 运气啊
<imtxc> woju: 也没说Emacs是C写的嘛.
<jianghu> 你们谁安装过opensuse？我在虚拟机下安装kde版本的，怎么总是grub安装错误
<gfrog_home> adam8157, 唉，而且重现过程极慢，跑了一晚上才100遍
<jianghu> gnome的没问题
<woju> imtxc: 那是c++写的？我昨天问别人，别人说是纯c
<jianghu> opensuse12.02
<jianghu> opensuse12.2
<imtxc> woju: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs
<[ub]> imtxc ⇪ t: Emacs - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jianghu> 配置emacs蛋疼
<imtxc> 那天问了个辅导学校,从零基础进清华的硕士,学要培训费16W+.....
<jianghu> imtxc: 好多哦
<jianghu> imtxc: 穷人上不起
<imtxc> jianghu: 这是对文盲的培训.
<jianghu> imtxc: 多长时间？
 * imtxc 继续写日记去
 * woju 历史，心理学都是零基础都可以学的似乎
 * woju 还有哲学
<jianghu> woju: 历史好玩，心理学玩人
<ofan_> woju: 哲学面太广了
<woju> ofan_: 我不是太懂这个
<woju> jianghu: 心理学可以帮助人的
<jianghu> woju: 心理学太抽象，玩不来
<woju> ofan_: 当代哲学家，新浪微博有个周国平，尽说些关于爱情的哲学，大概这些比较时髦
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04已经正式版了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371898 我已经两天没有更新了， 是不是我的更新出问题了，还是这两天就没更新啊？ 大家什么个情况啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 花生米 — 2012-04-24 10:09
<ofan_> woju: 那不是哲学家
<woju> ofan_: 其他的没怎么听说过，大概写小说的，都是哲学家
<woju> ofan_: 你看看就知道了，那算哲学的
<archl> 好家伙们。这么多人
<archl> woju: 你是哪个 Lol？
<woju> archl: 不是，我是woju
<archl> woju: 。。。
<archl> ofan_ 又买pizza了。买dominos 最贵的。。。
<hamo> adam8157  壕又wfh啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 下雨啊
<archl> adam8157下雨
<jianghu> 我们这儿暴雨下成小雨了
<jianghu> 天气预报真准
<archl> 为什么中国天气预报都那么不准？
<woju> archl: 24小时预报还是很准的
 * woju 表示用了多年百度，还是不怎么会用百度
<archl> woju 问hamo
<archl> 喂，有谁在腾讯么？
<archl> 对了，这个名称对不 从来记不住
<xsky> BAIDU貌似啥有用的东东都查不到，
<ofan_> archl: 真奢侈
<woju> xsky: 查中文的还不错
<ofan_> archl: 我最多就买两个medium size的
<archl> ofan_ 没有size区别吧。
<Flywater> 国外图书馆的资源在互联网上都是公开的，要不是中国有互联网限制能搜到的有用东西会相当的多
<archl> ofan_ 5.9 6.9 9.8这三个价位
<ofan_> archl: 你那都一样大？
<archl> ofan_ 对啊
<Flywater> 今天12.04怎么还没有更新
<archl> ofan_ 小的那种不便宜，除了瘦身没人要
<ofan_> archl: 我自己吃就买小的
<archl> ofan_ 2个小的都比不上一个大的，而且价格一样。
<ofan_> archl: 吃多了上火
<archl> ofan_ 。。。上火是什么1
 * woju 面包虽然比馒头好吃，但是没馒头健康，咖啡似乎也比不上茶叶
<archl> woju: 。。。为啥
<woju> archl: 有糖
<archl> woju: 。。。
<archl> woju: 。。。
<archl> woju: 。。。
<archl> woju: 吃糖是过错么。
<archl> woju: 我家以前做饭，糖和盐一样多。
<woju> archl: 对身体不好，糖吃多了对身体不好，具体的不知道
<archl> 当然用糖多。
<woju> archl: 你是上海人？
<archl> woju: 吃盐多了才是中国人的
<archl> woju: 不，我家的习惯是混杂各地的。
<woju> archl: 现在也渐渐的有意识了，古代不知道中医有没有这样的说法
<Flywater> 有些人口味重
<Flywater> 什么说法
<woju> Flywater: 说吃盐多了不好
<archl> Flywater: 都是破习惯，我以前也是跟着，后来我就直接做菜不放盐了
<Flywater> 没有
<woju> Flywater: 真的没有中医意识到这点吗？
<archl> woju: 你信中医？
<woju> archl: 部分相信
<archl> woju: 中医需要200年消化现在的饮食。
<Flywater> 中国古人讲究中庸之道顺和天理追求自然，虽然没有这个说法但是还是有这个意识的
<woju> archl: 中医医生很多都很长寿
<Flywater> 现代科学还达不到解释中医原理的水平
<woju> archl: 西医就不一定了
<woju> Flywater: 似乎中医靠经验
<Flywater> 靠经验的那是医生
<Flywater> 中医靠的不是经验而是整个大自然
<woju> Flywater: 中医靠前人总结的经验，前人有人试用过一些动植物
<Flywater> 中医和中国古人的追求一样暗和天道崇尚自然，一调理自身为主，只有在迫不得已的情况下才会下猛药保命
<MeaCulpa> 中医还是古中医，古西医一样是草药，放血...
<woju> MeaCulpa: 现代人怎么不放血了，很不理解
<MeaCulpa> 举个例子嘛，放血疗法
<Flywater> 对于身体虚弱受不了草药的人还有食物调理一样有效，其实中国人平时吃的饭里很多东西都是中药
<MeaCulpa> Flywater: 西方人吃的饭里很多东西也是中药 :)
<Flywater> 对头
<MeaCulpa> 别讨论这种傻问题了...
<woju> 呵呵
<archl> Flywater: 。。其实植被都不同
<archl> nemo_: hi
<MeaCulpa> 还是说吃吧...
<archl> MeaCulpa: dominos 以后我还是买 designer 吧。。。自己设计。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 啥东西
<archl> MeaCulpa: pizza
<Flywater> 你们可以看看中医学院出的一些专门讲中药的书籍，那其实就是中医的百科全书，无论是天上飞的地上跑的水里游的还是地里长的很多都可入药
<MeaCulpa> pizza...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我早上吃饼，香肠，黑橄榄，两种奶酪，酸黄瓜，辣椒汁... 堪比pizza了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢甜甜的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 放cheery tomato
<MeaCulpa> cherry tomato我不喜欢，我喜欢那种连珠的
<MeaCulpa> Tomato with vine
<MeaCulpa> Pizza店的Cheese太次
<ofan_> 每次必点extra cheese
<archl> MeaCulpa: 最好是热pizza上还是生水果
<archl> ofan。。。。
 * gfrog_home 饿了，中午吃神马呢。
<hamo> gfrog_home: 我也饿了...
<gfrog_home> hamo, @@
<MeaCulpa> 天知道那些 mozzarella 啥来路
<archl> hamo:  牛蛙饼
<MeaCulpa> 还是自己做靠谱
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。你会做cheese？
<MeaCulpa> archl: ä¹°
<MeaCulpa> archl: 袋鼠国乳制品应该便宜得很
<richardlxc> 大家都忙些啥呢
<archl> MeaCulpa:  $1 一升奶
<hamo> roylez: .
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [求助]在libreOffice中怎样在公式中输入% http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371904 如题。因为这个%号是带有特殊意义的，所以当需要公式里出现诸如1%之类的内容时，百分号显不出来。可是要命的是如果是3%x，则百分号又可以显示出来。所以想问下如何解决这问题。若是存在一个像编程中的 …
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我要是干重体力劳动，一天能喝 1.5 升
<piggybox> archl:  真便宜
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> hamo: 拉了？
<hamo> roylez: ==
<hamo> roylez: pm
<MeaCulpa> archl: 上海这里最便宜进口高温灭菌奶的也要10-12rmb 1L, 还是12L一卖
<archl> MeaCulpa: 运输成本和关税你要算上。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这里是本地供应
 * gfrog_home 袋鼠产牛奶嘛？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 而且牛奶是争夺消费者`的必要品
<MeaCulpa> archl: 所以说嘛，主要是现在国内牛奶没法喝
<MeaCulpa> archl: https://www.facebook.com/dublinercheese
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Dubliner Cheese | Facebook
<MeaCulpa> 我现在迷恋这个，便宜，好吃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 今天我们园区还有人来卖法国奶，贵...
<archl> gfrog_home:  牛产袋鼠奶吗？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你失败了，在中国呆着喜欢西餐。
<gfrog_home> archl, 哦，看错了，原来是袋鼠国
<gfrog_home> MeaCulpa, 法国奶里木有皮鞋了吧。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢 cheese 的说。以前一度pizza 不要cheese
<adam8157> huntxu: yooo 今天红得很啊
<archl> adam8157 红红
<adam8157> archl: ...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我中西都喜欢
<archl> MeaCulpa: 贪吃鬼。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你错了，上海Cheese选择余地比袋鼠国大，只是价钱稍贵而已
<MeaCulpa> archl: 袋鼠国FDA禁止未经巴氏消毒的乳制品销售的
<MeaCulpa> 只有袋鼠国和星条国如此，充斥着便宜低劣的再制Cheese
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠国和星条国的奶牛饲料是允许添加激素的，欧盟不进口此两地乳制品
<ofan> archl: 据说悉尼发生中国学生被殴事件
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 悉尼那么多中国人，被殴属于正常概率吧
<archl> ofan 我已经不是学生了
<archl> ofan 嗯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好在哥那时候喝果汁居多
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 被小流氓欧了
<archl> ofan 悉尼会中文的人的比例是 1%
<archl> ofa
<archl> ofan:  走在街上见到都不奇怪
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我擦，比20年前香港高了估计
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/ZI3GW
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Went hiking with my girlfriend in honor of Earth Day, and came across this... - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> 比20年前上海也不低
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<roylez> palomino|dying: http://i.imgur.com/QJjDJ.jpg
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你疯了？
<roylez> archl: 哦，袋鼠
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<archl> roylez: 哦 乐乐
<MeaCulpa> archl: 普通话本来会说的人就不多嘛
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/SiRY9
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Kitties had a close encounter with a Bobcat on Friday the 13th - Imgur
<ofan> archl: 悉尼治安也挺乱啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我说的是中文，不是普通话
<archl> ofan 区域因素
<archl> MeaCulpa:  Chinese language，马来人也包括
<MeaCulpa> archl: o...
<Ivan-H> 讲广东话的人多
<MeaCulpa> 话说，貌似美国那里韩国人老被打
<MeaCulpa> 否则怎么会急了动枪
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅你妹。
<adam8157> huntxu: lol
<archl> huntxu: 红啥？你是红人？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 18m第一个bzr repo诞生了...
<archl> huntxu: 发张你满脸通红的照片看看
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  对，在美国只敢喝organic奶
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可惜没第二个人会branch我估计~~
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 没关系啦，成年人喝那个的不少的，便宜，可可奶不错，当水喝
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: lp的網速是渣...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: lp sux
<archl> MeaCulpa:  lp 不是老婆的意思吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 推荐Austin的Whole Food, 全部Organic, 有点贵，其次是HEB, 东西还不错，Walmart啥的千万别去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Walmart几乎都是印加人和尼加人
<piggybox> 我觉得Walmart已经没落了，完全不是Target的对手
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
 * adam8157 悲剧 雨下大了
<xiaopeng> adam8157_away: 请问，我今天编译了qemu，但是编译安装完以后，怎么没有qemu可执行程序呢？只有一系列的qemu-*。我以前没用过qemu，不太清楚这种情况的原因。
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 请问，我今天编译了qemu，但是编译安装完以后，怎么没有
<xiaopeng> 	   qemu可执行程序呢？只有一系列的qemu-*。我以前没用过qemu，不太清楚这种
<xiaopeng> 	   情况的原因。
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 就是用那些啊
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 我这里有个qemu+kgdb的简单教程 http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/04/setup-kernel-developing-environment/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: 搭建内核开发调试环境 - Adam's
<xiaopeng> 哦，我在百度上阅读的帖子，还有qemu的document，上面总是qemu命令的啊
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 好的，我看看这篇文章。
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 直接qemu的话, 很多系统都是个软链接而已...
<archl> ofan_ 这个贵的是薄片的。。。不算饱啊。
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 那是打包者做的, 你自己编译的就没有吧
<archl> ofan_ 我对油脂的吸收力很差，所以这些cheese啥都没用
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 主文件夹的图标 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371907 昨晚用完电脑，今天早上开机，主文件夹的图标就变成这样了。文件夹和文件也没有了图标，文件浏览器看起来也不好看。 怎么回事啊。？？ 我改了主题也不行，只是改标题栏。 昨晚到现在我没有做关于主题方面的修改。 谢谢~ 统计信息:  …
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 哦，原来如此。我现在像模拟intel cpu，我看见有两个一个是qemu-i386,一个是qemu-system-i386.这两个有什么区别啊？
<ofan> xiaopeng: 从源里安装吧
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 一个是app级别的模拟(比如在x86上跑arm的程序), 一个是系统级别的模拟(类似虚拟机)
<ofan> adam8157: 系统级别的开kvm?
<adam8157> ofan: 不用开kvm也行啊
<xiaopeng> 那就是说，那个qemu-system-i386是个完整的pc模拟器了
<ofan> adam8157: 那怎么分系统和app级别
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 可以这么认为
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 谢谢了。
<adam8157> ofan: app的只是模拟指令集, 系统的还要模拟硬件
<adam8157> ofan: kvm属于锦上添花
<adam8157> xiaopeng: np
<ofan> adam8157: 那app的就跑不起os了？
<adam8157> ofan: 我还真没用过app的模式, 只是看过介绍
<ofan> 好吧
<sjd> 谁有aix的实验环境
<ofan> aix一般机器装不了吧
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 要了干嘛？
<ofan> 有没有用weechat+ati开源驱动的
<ofan> 终端显示都这么慢，难道是驱动的问题 nnnnd
<ofan> test
<[ub]> ofan, .. ..  ㍣ 
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 求Pear OS那种发射台程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371908 求高手开发Pear OS仿照苹果的发射台，在ubuntu unity的发射台不太好用。 win7下我用winlauncher，但是启动相当慢，装逼还可以。 希望ubuntu下有像winlauncher这样的软件，启动要流畅。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lunablade — 2012-04-24 11:10
<roylez> palomino|dying: 破马呆淫
<palomino|dying> .............
 * palomino|dying 践踏主席
<roylez> palomino|dying: 呆淫，你踏到你自己的马尾巴了
<ofan> 发射台程序......
<hunt_O> test
<hunt_O> [ub]: 尼瑪你怎麽不理我
<sjd> MeaCulpa,想学习aix
<[ub]> hunt_O, .. ..  ㍣ 
<hunt_O> 反應真慢
<roylez> hunt_O: 胡子没须
<[ub]> hunt_O, 你是问自己呢？  ㍣ 
<sjd> 谁有aix的实验环境呢
<piggybox> sjd:  学那干嘛
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，破东西有啥好学
<MeaCulpa> google一把看看有没有公共的帐号咯
<sjd> 公司要上IBM的小机，先熟悉下aix
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 我有，但不在公网 :)
<sjd> MeaCulpa :(
<MeaCulpa> 集成商有么...
<piggybox> sjd:  什么公司啊？银行？
<sjd> piggybox 汽车4S店
<MeaCulpa> 有米...
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 你要学这个OS的话，可以google一下文档，pdf, 考证的教材之类，无非就是几个命令
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 系统架构估计没啥必要学，主要用来跑Java的玩意儿...
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 至于环境，默认ksh, 你自己装啥都可以...
<MeaCulpa> 所以...有啥好学的呢...
<jiong> ...
<sjd> MeaCulpa 我要在aix上做oracle rac部署，想提前熟悉下
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 出厂ksh93, ksh97, perl 5.8.8, nawk, AT&T sed, coreutils基本和linux的区别不大
<MeaCulpa> rac关键是存储，你们的存储方案捏...
<sjd> MeaCulpa 有了
<MeaCulpa> sjd: SAN 还是 NAS 还是iSCSI...
<sjd> MeaCulpa 用的也是IBM的产品
<MeaCulpa> 那估计被忽悠了SAN了...
<sjd> MeaCulpa 末办法，公司的指定供应商，所有服务器产品都是IBM的
<MeaCulpa> Oracle RAC那破东西...
<piggybox> dealer网络有这么大数据量需要RAC>
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 那就找人服务吧 :)
<piggybox> ?
<sjd> MeaCulpa 我想自己弄
<sjd> MeaCulpa 到时候有环境练手 干嘛还要找人服务呀
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: RAC对吞吐帮助不大的...
<MeaCulpa> sjd: 哥们儿，那环境练手和拿数据练手不是一回事...出了乱子你担当不起...
<sjd> MeaCulpa 没事，我都负责这块好久了，之前都是Linux windows 环境而已
<sjd> MeaCulpa 做好备份，出不了大乱子
<MeaCulpa> 有Linux够了嘛... RAC估计就是两边host存储配好，oracle里点点鼠标
<sjd> MeaCulpa 我们之前的服务器的性能不咋滴，这次换成小机了
<ibodi> 等12.04 半年了，这回可真久的了。
<sjd> MeaCulpa pc server
<mugebjgd> ibodi: 干吗等ubuntu 直接上滚动发行版 永远最新
<ibodi> 啥时候可以下载？
<sjd> ibodi 不喜欢unity
<kingbo> 早
<ibodi> sjd: 最近常用 win7 了，好像比以前XP 好多了。
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助！无法打开ttyUSB0 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371913 很奇怪，dev下可以看到ttyUSB0,但是连接的时候总是无法打开。 之前装完也出现过这种问题，后来又装了次系统就好了， 但……总不能又再重装吧。。。 小女初用Ubuntu，感觉很好，不想为了调试串口再切回Windows…… 拜托各位大大了！！ 统计信 …
<zhao> win7  比xp费机器
<ibodi> zhao:  是。超简单的 win 再来一个就好了。
<sjd> ibodi 我日常办公也是用的win7 末办法，公司的日常应用只支持windows系统
<zhao> sj
<zhao> win7  比xp费机器
<zhao> sjd, 办公xp居多吧
<mugebjgd> 牛了
<mugebjgd> diablo 3上市了
<woju> ibodi: 比xp没好多少，出了我的电脑和nautilus类似以外
<sjd> zhao 现在都向win7过渡了，我们公司好多员工都是win7+msoffice2010了
<archl> mugebjgd: 有意思么。。。
<LeithWong> mugebjgd: 内测而已吧　还有一个月呢
<mugebjgd> archl: LeithWong 已经上市了
<archl> mugebjgd: 那是啥。
<sjd> mugebjgd diablo 3没有单机模式吧
<archl> mugebjgd:  我对无法精确操作的 ARPG 无兴趣
<robin> WPS for Linux 发布 writer 了。。。
<robin> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22323881-1-1.html
<mugebjgd> archl: 欧洲已经有了
<archl> mugebjgd: ARPG 就该做的像格斗
<[ub]> robin ⇪ ti: A3 版本 WPS Writer 初体验 - WPS for Linux - WPS Office官方论坛 -更懂中文的办公软件-应用心得讨论-意见反馈-开发动态-免费下载
<mugebjgd> archl: 看看美国便宜否
<archl> 免费下载，套住
<archl> mugebjgd: ä¹° skrim
<archl> mugebjgd: 买老头
<mugebjgd> archl: 什么东西？
<archl> mugebjgd:  elders scrolls
<mugebjgd> 靠 米国比欧洲贵
<mugebjgd> 还是回家再买了
<woju> 乐视网居然盈利了，视频网站不都是赔钱的吗目前？
<archl> mugebjgd: 你去美国买东西。就要找便宜的地方啊
<archl> mugebjgd: 美国无忧邮费
<ibodi> 有谁给 ubuntu 打包过的没有？
<mugebjgd> archl: 还是贵
<mugebjgd> archl: 回家再买
<zhao> 后天12.04就出正式版里
<MeaCulpa> sjd: Linux玩玩好吧
<archl> mugebjgd: 在美国买二手的似乎比欧洲便宜
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 咨询下initrd这步到upstart应该怎么搞，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371915 在做一个手工的live cd 。现在已经堆了不少东西： grub2，现成的vmlinuz，initrd，一个目录结构 bash，upstart、udev、coreutils、linux-utils这几个包的命令以及必需的链接库都复制上面的目录结构里了。 然后我把这些东西作成iso，用vb …
<mugebjgd> archl: 蛋疼
<archl> mugebjgd: 买个palm手机玩玩 webos。
<archl> mugebjgd: 也就 $40~50
<MeaCulpa> archl: pre最好的机器啥价钱
<mugebjgd> archl: 我不需要手机
<archl> MeaCulpa:  200?
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱已经在办公室了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦
<MeaCulpa> webos是唯一的linux手机
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没货了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 额。不是啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 其他的总感觉不对味
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还有没鸡鸭的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也许N9算是吧
<MeaCulpa> 反正Android拿货...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你没拿着主席的手机玩？
<MeaCulpa> 也算吧，Linux只是个内核，怎么用大家随意
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没有...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 怎么跟主席混的。
<MeaCulpa> 恩工作没做到位
<archl> Mea
<MeaCulpa> wot, Aussie?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 今天本来想把 ebay 账户里 $1 捐出去，结果碰到的对象最低限额 5 euro
<archl> MeaCulpa: 现在后悔给 WQY 捐钱了-捐了也屁用没有。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装virtualbox-4.1_4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~lucid_amd64.deb出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371917 administrator@administrator:~$ sudo dpkg -i /home/administrator/下载/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~lucid_amd64.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 242836 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 virtualbox-4.1 (从 .../virtualbox-4.1_4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~lucid_amd64.d …
<ibodi> archl: 屁用也是个用
<archl> ibodi: 都没有。。。
<Flywater> what's WQY
<archl> Flywater: 中文字体组织
<Flywater> o,文泉驿啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这图怎么看都带感啊 http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/0c8995708a6717f59a48/460
<pocoyo> archl: 捐了多少
<archl> pocoyo: 去年圣诞礼物。很少。一个饼的钱。
<roylez> adam8157: 抠抠真豪气呢 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1dsajrx4j4zj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 163也是抄别人的, 真搞不懂
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 我配置qemu时，有很多选项是no，请问这些选项哪些是必须的啊？我已经安装过一次了，但是执行时失败,停留在VNC。
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2jw1ds9vb2icobj.jpg
<sjd> 有人玩过hyperic hq吗
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 编译? 我用的源里的
<archl> adam8157: 仿制是创作的第一步
<adam8157> roylez: 重口
<roylez> adam8157: 重不重口，你得问狗
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 哦，你用的源里的，我下载了一份源码，但是不知道哪些选项是必须的
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 用源里的就好啊
<xiaopeng> 但是，我不知道源里的，默认打开了哪些选项。
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 基本上所有distro都是公开这些的
<sjd> 谁玩过hyperic 呢
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 嗯，好吧，我也使用源里的。
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/760bb2e1gw1ds9lyokhmoj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<madper> roylez: ........................
<roylez> madper: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2wb33mEJI1qmd9v5o1_400.gif
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69163284jw1ds8o4jf8r3j.jpg
<madper> roylez: 主席, 发点儿清淡点儿的, 刚吃完白切鸡..
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求镜像中的casper里vmlinuz initrd.lz两个文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371918 哪位好心人给我发下这两个文件。 我下的iso中没有这两个文件。我在用移动硬盘引导iso往本子上装。貌似只有桌面版里才有的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2012-04-24 12:37
<roylez> madper: ...
<roylez> madper: 找不到值得一看的清淡玩意呢
<roylez> madper: http://img1.gamersky.com/image2012/04/20120420y_09/gamersky_34small_68.jpg
<roylez> madper: 这个行么...
<madper> roylez: ...好吧~
<Cherrot> roylez: 这是女方问的问题哈…………
<roylez> madper: http://img1.gamersky.com/image2012/04/20120420y_08/gamersky_33small_66.jpg
<madper> roylez: 我看主席上班也很开心的呀
<roylez> madper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f53a5aagw1ds8rtg2jj0j.jpg
 * adam8157 壮观的bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=666468
<lubotu2`> Debian bug 666468 in xorg-server "xorg-server: major text display problems in several apps" [Grave,Open]
<roylez> adam8157: 靓号啊
<archl> roylez: adam8157  刚才手机让我摔飞了 - 坏了一个部件
<adam8157> archl: 换新的
<madper> roylez: 恩, 我错了, 其实还是重口的有意思
<archl> adam8157: 手机内部的sdhc卡金属夹片折了
<archl> adam8157: 以后要是有了卡，还需要弯一弯
<madper> archl: 再买十个拿来摔
<roylez> madper: http://p1.tuzhan.com:8080/2012/upn1/2012-04-18/11/thefifthway.tuzhan.com_1557e2f489f746e0a336f4b360d16db8_m.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 啥时候去us
<madper> roylez: 去us?
<roylez> adam8157: 下月初
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 羡慕嫉妒恨
<roylez> adam8157: http://himg2.huanqiu.com/attachment2010/120419/711ab212e4.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: out啊out
<madper> roylez: http://www.haha888.com/haha888xiaohua/UploadPic/2009-6/2009619191044587.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: travel plan不一定被批
<adam8157> roylez: 不批就不办公
<roylez> adam8157: 我现在已经是办公室的祸害了
<roylez> adam8157: 专门发图给同事看
<adam8157> roylez: how come?
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 人家5、6个项目的，我没有项目还发图让他们分心...
<adam8157> roylez: https://twitter.com/#!/wukra/status/194648893974249472/photo/1/large
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y Twitter
<adam8157> roylez: 逍遥啊
<Flywater> 退特上不了
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1ds6g6rxcl1j.jpg
<adam8157> ...
<Flywater> 有用google talk的吗
<archl> roylez: 参加活动就可以批了不是。
<adam8157> roylez: 不要再给我发煎蛋了 outman
<archl> adam8157: 你搞个专长，让 RH 派你去
<Flywater> 昨天注册个google帐号不知道怎么加好友……
<adam8157> archl: 专长就是睡
<roylez> adam8157: 我的城管光环呢？我要踢了你
<adam8157> ...
<archl> adam8157: 那不叫专长-太多人会了1
<adam8157> archl: 会偷懒呢?
<archl> adam8157: 也是
<archl> adam8157: 你偷懒个项目吧。
<archl> adam8157: 偷揽个项目
<adam8157> archl: no
<nemo_> 有学计算机网络的吗
<archl> nemo_: 果然你是伪冒的nemo
<adam8157> archl: 时间要放在产出比更高的地方
<archl> adam8157: 哦。比如看mm
<nemo_> 啥，不过一个昵称而已
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似画错手指头了？ http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e5a224jw1ds8szchhqfj.jpg
<archl> nemo_: 当然你不是nemo
<archl> nemo_: 是注册的
<mutou> 大家好
<lingyang> ;-)
<mutou> 大家好
<nemo_> 我是新来的
<mutou> 我说话能不能发出去啊
<mutou> 额
<lingyang> 大家好才是真的好
<mutou> 我是菜鸟
<mutou> 你们能收到我的话吗
<madper> mutou: 能
<mutou> 恩，嘿嘿
<mutou> 这个比QQ好玩多了
<madper> nemo_: 计算机网络怎么了?
<Flywater> 谁有比较好的IRC频道推荐一下
<archl> Flywater: 中文没
<Flywater> 英文
<mutou> 大家这两天12.04有更新没
<Flywater> 没有
<mutou> 我的怎么没了，
<mutou> 恩
<Flywater> 确实没更新
<Flywater> 推荐IRC频道啊……无论英文中文
<roylez> adam8157: 办公室里转了一圈，又听到人喷rhel
<nemo_> 我是学计算机网络的，交流一下嘛。 单独对话怎么做的？
<hamo> roylez: 喷的好...
<Flywater> 有什么可噴的
<woju> nemo_: 第一个字母过后按tab
<Flywater> 我去
<mutou> 怎么了
<Flywater> 没什么……大家都用的empathy吗
<mutou> 恩，我用的就是
<mutou> 有没有什么热闹点的gtalk群啊
<Flywater> gtalk不知道怎么加好友……整个msn还没人用……
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2tw1ds6dube5hjj.jpg
<woju> Flywater: gtalk没多少人用，除非是上google+
<adam8157> roylez: outman
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2tw1ds6e90156bj.jpg
<Flywater> google+在中国就是浮云
<adam8157> roylez: 不要再发煎蛋的咯, 自取其辱
<Flywater> 和facebook一样
<roylez> adam8157: 我的光环呢？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 问一个容量的显示问题～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371921 RT，nautilus能否用KiB,MiB或者TiB来显示所占用的空间大小呢？而不是KB，MB，TB那格式 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2012-04-24 12:55
<mutou> 刚才不翻墙能facebook了，
<mutou> 额，现在又墙了
<hamo> adam8157: 坏人
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆
<woju> mutou: ....
<mutou> 微博上看到别人也是，听说就5分钟。。。
<archl> 煎蛋。
 * hamo ...
<roylez> adam8157: LyX有没有配好中文的模板？
<woju> 大家听什么音乐，别说你听交响乐，钢琴曲还可以理解
<adam8157> roylez: 配置里头改用xelatex就好了 不过我转头就抛弃了lyx
<roylez> adam8157: 你现在用神马？
<adam8157> roylez: 写啥? beamer? 用pandoc+markdown
<roylez> adam8157: 你太渣了
<adam8157> roylez: 懒人就这样
<Cherrot> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-GtC5y7xsvTc/T5YeNZpoX0I/AAAAAAAAMj8/Ytka4tH6Dtw/s855/nea.jpg 网易邮箱和QQ邮箱首页出状况了 :D
<Cherrot> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C77Py6Y81Wc/T5YeQ0dMcBI/AAAAAAAAMkE/udkwLwg1D_c/s826/qqmail.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 不过, 这东西一碰就觉得还是latex好啊
 * adam8157 列表里一人在招kernel开发, package给300-800K
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> 去吧
<MeaCulpa> 这些招开发的公司，活得过一年么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 技术不行
<MeaCulpa> 要真有那么多有实力的养kernel开发的公司，kernel都成啥样了...
<jianghu> 中午好
<hamo> adam8157: 啥列表？
<adam8157> hamo: 要求口语无障碍
<huntxu> adam8157: 讓樂樂去秒
<woju> jianghu: 中午好，今天什么都没做，上百度贴吧上了一上午
<[ub]> 新 深度PK版 • 到底是为了什么而使用linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371923 现在正在上班时间，打开了久违的ubuntu10.04，这个linux是为了无聊的时候和同事学习C语言而安装到办公电脑上的。一直以来很喜欢折腾计算机，当然现在自己觉得其实就是叶公好龙，很多东西折腾一会就懒得动了。第一次感觉到软件的魅力的是 …
<jianghu> woju: 我刚吃完饭
<woju> jianghu: 你居然回家吃饭，我最喜欢吃食堂
<woju> jianghu: 不用洗碗，花样又多
<jianghu> woju: 我们这儿没食堂，今天下雨每回去
<jianghu> woju: 上饭店了
<woju> jianghu: 哦，我觉得吃大学食堂的人比一般的吃家里做饭的人要长寿些，花样多。而且也很卫生
<mutou> 是不是论坛有心贴，聊天室都会提醒下？
<jianghu> woju: 我离家太远，没办法回家
<jianghu> 各位都午眠吗？
<woju> jianghu: 还没到夏天呢，夏天应该会睡觉，不过我最近睡不着觉
<jianghu> 马上五一了，学校要改时间了
<Ivan-H> 梦圆校园啊
 * may1i 等编译……
<mutou> 有中北的么？
<adam8157> mutou: 中北是啥
<may1i> adam8157: 中国北京？
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<mutou> 太原
<mutou> 之前的华北工学院
<xiaomo> 中北据说里面的交通工具有火车..
<mutou> 已经停掉了
<mutou> 中国唯一一个火车穿过的学校
<mutou> 哈哈
<xiaomo> 0 0 .好吧. 我很多同学是中北的.
<mutou> 呵呵
 * may1i 编译ncurses时的“-I../c++: not found”是啥？
<madper> may1i: 动态链接库的路径错了?
<ofan> 等raspberry pi
<adam8157> madper: may1i -I是头文件的目录
<may1i> madper: nonono, 显然是include 路径问题
<jianghu> 外面雨下的好大阿
<may1i> adam8157: 反正不用ｃ＋＋绑定，我把ｃ＋＋去了试试
<may1i> ofan: 求ssh
<Ivan-H> 嘿嘿，我刚好有ssh
<madper> may1i: adam8157 他include的路径应该不会有错呀, /usr/include里面的, 不用自己设定的
<may1i> adam8157: madper “--without-cxx-binding” 加了这个参数，呵呵
<ofan> may1i: 啥ssh
<may1i> ofan: ssh to RBpi
<ofan> may1i: 还没到货
<ofan> may1i: 你那个是得configure加--without...
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 用qemu-img穿件的磁盘镜像可以现实它的柱面，磁头，扇区信息吗？
<xiaopeng> adam8157: 用qemu-img 生成的磁盘镜像可以显示它的柱面，磁头，扇区信息吗？
<adam8157> xiaopeng: 我没注意那个 我是用initrd的你看到了
<mutou> 大家有的什么版本
<Ivan-H> arch
<archl> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=371912 这个超强啊。
<[ub]> archl ⇪ t: 九宫点阵式《易经》计算器——设计稿 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mutou> 我应crch，装gnome会出错，就跑会ubuntu了
<gfrog> xiaopeng: 为什么要看这么奇怪的东西
<archl> Ivy Bridge 的显卡比 Sandy Bridge 快好多呢。
<mutou> 我还是第一代的，羡慕嫉妒
<archl> mutou: 我只是看到新闻了
<mutou> 第一代的是什么架构啊，哈哈
<archl> gebjgd: 最新的i7集合玩游戏还是比不上 a8
<hamo> adam8157: 你到公司了？
<adam8157> hamo: 必须的
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..雨下大了你反而去公司了...
<adam8157> hamo: 这就是工作态度!
<hamo> adam8157: 切...
<hamo> adam8157: 我估计公司里就没多少人...你是去吃午饭的...
<adam8157> hamo: 午饭没吃
<hamo> adam8157: 那就是去找kaka的...
<jianghu> 说这话也挨踢哦
<hamo_coding> adam8157: 懒得理你...
<jianghu> 哈毛改名字干吗哦
 * hamo_coding 干活咯...lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 用过 ogg123 mpg321这类工具么
<adam8157> jyfl987: mpg123每天听npr用
<jyfl987> adam8157: mpg123可以用ctrl+z把他暂停 ctrl+c停止当前歌曲的播放 能不能用别的信号让他重复播放上一首歌曲什么的
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 这是神马问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371925 arch 64位 gnome 系统设置进不去，点击后左上角图标显示两秒钟，然后就没下文了 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2012-04-24 14:14
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它应该没有这个feature
<jianghu> jyfl987: mpg123嘛玩艺儿？
<madper> jianghu: 解码器吧...
<jianghu> madper: 解码器可以直接听歌曲？
<jianghu> 开什么玩笑
<madper> jianghu: 那就是播放器, 其实你解码之后的文件, 直接扔给声卡设备就可以了
<hamo_coding> roylez: 主席你有bug啊...
<jianghu> madper: 真的么？
<jianghu> 怎么扔？
<jyfl987> adam8157: unix除了 ctrl+z ctrl+c 还有什么多余的信号可以利用下么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 除了stop和kill都可以用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是要有通用的按键绑定
<madper> jianghu: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6735?page=0,0
<[ub]> madper ⇪ t: Introduction to Sound Programming with ALSA | Linux Journal
<jyfl987> adam8157: 手动发信号就挫了
<jianghu> madper: 谢谢
<jianghu> madper: 有时间砍下
<madper> jianghu: 第三页有
<jianghu> 哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那不知道了...
<jianghu> 马上上班，各位慢慢聊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这QA当得
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你才是qa 你全家都qa 哼哼
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你是qt
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_coding> jyfl987: 他是bt
<archl> hamo_coding: 你也是。。。
<archl> hamo_coding: 所以这么近。
<hamo_coding> archl: ...
<jyfl987> hamo_coding: 你们百度有所很么paas么
<hamo_coding> jyfl987: cloud.baidu.com
<gfrog> hamo_coding: 竟然在抠腚！
<hamo_coding> gfrog: 必须的...粉忙嗫...
<huntxu> gfrog: 你昨晚多晚啊
<huntxu> hamo_coding: 忙到沒時間蹦？
<gfrog> hamo_coding: 啧啧
<huntxu> hamo_coding: /nick hamo_benging
<adam8157> huntxu: 红一个多点才
<gfrog> huntxu: 被你不幸言中了，3点。。。 擦
<gfrog> huntxu: 三点多了还在给老外回comment
<huntxu> gfrog: 嚓，你通宵了啊？
<gfrog> huntxu: 接近
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅你妹
<huntxu> gfrog: 我同情你
<adam8157> huntxu: 心态啊心态
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
 * gfrog_working 填bug去
<huntxu> roylez: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/53a236f0tw1dsapg0docuj.jpg
<huntxu> tenzu: 疼疼
<huntxu> tenzu: 我的op
<tenzu> huntxu: yo
<tenzu> huntxu: 你净看这不健康的
<archl> huntxu: ...
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼好
<tenzu> archl: 罗女且女子
<archl> tenzu: 。。。越来越亮了
<tenzu> archl: 打罗女且的时候默认是裸女且
<roylez> huntxu: 你奥特一周了
<tenzu> roylez: 玩botanicula了么?
<archl> 。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 上周你又不發
<tenzu> 似乎交规考试想低于90分也不是那么容易的
<xiaopeng> gfrog_working: 其实现在这些参数对读取硬盘没多大作用了，无法获取也没关系。我只是在看wikipedia上的LBA是看到了，想看一下CHS
<hamo_coding> roylez: 主席你有bug啊...
<huntxu> hamo_coding: 竟敢侵犯主席的權威
<gfrog_working> xiaopeng: 木有考虑过这个问题，不过我猜在guest仍然能看到这些参数，但是直接通过qemu-img，我还真不知道怎么看。
<huntxu> tenzu: 壕你買車了啊
<xiaopeng> gfrog_working: 是啊，通过qemu-img的确无法获知了。我以前生成磁盘镜像一直用的是bximg，那个能生成这些信息，也许想知道是一种惯性吧。：）
<tenzu> huntxu: 二手车, 2万块的算不算壕?
<huntxu> tenzu: 算
<huntxu> roylez: why always me
<tenzu> 主席神拳V587!
<roylez> huntxu: 看你有光环
<huntxu> roylez: 我那是加防禦的啊
<gfrog_working> xiaopeng: 不太了解，对qemu的存储一无所知。
<LOL_> you ren mei
 * hamo_coding ...
<LOL_> archl: 下雨了
<tenzu> 蛤蟆抠腚
<tenzu> 不都是棍儿刮么?
<adam8157> tenzu: +1
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，能不能帮我下几个bib的
<LOL_> 简简单单风
<archl> 八嘎
<archl> LOL_: 你又发疯了。
<adam8157> hamo_coding: 原来你都是棍儿刮
<tenzu> roylez: 多大? 我这儿算流量的
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在 win7 和 ubuntu 11.10 下做好启动备份 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371927 本人在 win7 里 单独划了40多G 用硬盘安装的ubuntu11.10 起动后是Ubuntu 的启动菜单。 在重做win7后 启动菜单没有了。只能进win7如何进入ubuntu? 请高手详细说明。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaoxin — 2012-04-24 14:49
<adam8157> tenzu: 100T
<tenzu> adam8157: 你把机器给我开个ssh帐号, 我去下
<adam8157> tenzu: 我都是内网机器啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 考验你技术的时候到了
<adam8157> tenzu: 技术不是问题, 但是不敢啊
<roylez> tenzu: ...我只是要个bib文件，算了，我自己手写好了
<tenzu> adam8157: 艺高人胆大
<adam8157> tenzu: 流氓会技术 谁也挡不住
<LOL_> 好多帽子呀
<tenzu> roylez: latex里用的那个bib?
<roylez> tenzu: 对...
<roylez> tenzu: 我需要我自己的publication列表...
<tenzu> roylez: 没自带的?
<LOL_> 谁给我个帽子踢下op爽爽
<jyfl987> hamo_coding: 给我个云平台的邀请玩玩
<woju> jyfl987: 估计就是网盘，没什么意思的
 * madper 去上课, 软件测试...
<jyfl987> 开发者可以基于bae平台进行php、java应用的开发、编辑、发布、调试。同时bae平台也提供了大量的云服务给开发者，包括fetch url、task queue、sql、memcache，后续会有更多服务提供。在性能方面，如果开发者希望增加服务能力，可以通过申请执行单元的方式进行灵活的调整  woju 不是网盘
<jyfl987> 是php+java 真挫
<madper> jyf
<jyfl987> php跟java比 我情愿写java了 nnd
<madper> jyfl987: 为什么只有java还有php?
<woju> jyfl987: 要么就和远程登陆linux机器差不多
<jyfl987> madper: 我咋知道
<madper> jyfl987: 你去给他们提意见呗...
 * LOL_ 求帽子，可代踢人
<jyfl987> 百度这文档写得还行 明白的告诉你是个http方向代理
<jyfl987> madper: 有什么好提的 我需要iaas
<LOL_> alpha080: 大神好
<jyfl987> 我靠 还真有iaas
<madper> jyfl987: 要来干嘛?
<madper> jyfl987: 不折腾吗?
<jyfl987> madper: 速度快 可以用来做cache神马的
<madper> jyfl987: 虽不明, 但觉厉
<jyfl987> 没前途
<jyfl987> 这些也挺挫的 搞个lua/lisp/forth的云平台多好
<piggybox> java写网页比php痛苦太多了
<jyfl987> 我没打算写java代码 只是用java做个forth vm 然后跑forth
<woju> jyfl987: 你以前大学专业是学管理的？自学编程的？
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • linux下使用并口卡、USB转并口无法打印 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371929 主板没有并口，自己加了张并口卡，并口卡是没有问题的。 在linux系统下安装了并口卡驱动后，能识别到端口，不过不能打印，这是什么问题？ 用USB转并口进行连接，能识别到打印机的信息和端口，不过也不能打印，这是什 …
<huntxu> adam8157: 綠了1%
<jyfl987> woju: 恩
<adam8157> huntxu: 红了1.5
<jyfl987> woju: 我还自学了打手枪
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，請客
<adam8157> huntxu: 你前几天涨停呢还!!!
<huntxu> adam8157: 我漲三次停也沒你多
<adam8157> huntxu: 扯
<woju> jyfl987: 自学能力强！
 * adam8157 球个luatex的中文例子
<gfrog_working> adam8157: huntxu 有股票的温拿
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 溫拿是樂樂，有地的
<gfrog_working> roylez: 地主主席？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 你们都温拿
 * adam8157 xetex停止开发, luatex又不成熟, 还是老老实实CJKutf8吧
<iGnome> 温拿是啥东东。
<iGnome> 带瘟的，都不好听。
<adam8157> iGnome: 温拿就是再说你哦
<iGnome> 你才瘟。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋又折腾tex
<MeaCulpa> xetex不需要啥开发了吧
<adam8157> iGnome: iGoogle 啧啧
<iGnome> 啧啧啥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: luatex被pdftex接受了, 前途光明
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 用起来有区别么...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我只要能直接生成pdf即可
<adam8157> iGnome: 同时两台电脑
<iGnome> 不知道luatex是啥
<MeaCulpa> vim即可
<iGnome> adam8157: 你可别惹那台。
<adam8157> iGnome: 崽崽?
 * adam8157 kicking monster mode on
<iGnome> 那台带bot的。只有一个命令，就是kick
 * iGnome 吓吓蛋蛋
<piggybox> 我老婆博士论文word写的，当时我还很惊讶怎么不用tex呢
<iGnome> piggybox: 你咋不惊讶你怎么找了这么一个老婆。
<ugoub> +1
 * gfrog_working 用word写毕业论文的飘过
 * hamo_coding 一同撸过
 * gfrog_working 其实word的格式控制也不错
 * hamo_coding +1 ^^^
<gfrog_working> hamo_coding: 你个撸射男
<iGnome> 2个嘎嘛。基情
 * MeaCulpa 用正版word写毕业论文的飘过
<iGnome> 蛤蟆要和嘎嘛一起撸。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋你最近竟然木有去打球？
 * gfrog_working 去找饼干吃~
 * iGnome 晚餐找油炸嘎嘛吃去。
<MeaCulpa> 有寄生虫
<MeaCulpa> 据说青蛙寄生虫厉害
<MeaCulpa> 但是蛤蟆反而不多
<iGnome> 嘎嘛皮肤很好的啊
 * MeaCulpa 想起来，毕业论文是组里的妹子写的，偶直接拿去了...
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟求助如何在VBOX的ubuntu上搭建openVPN,感激不尽 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371933 菜鸟求助，感激不尽 统计信息: 发表于 由 gbc07213125 — 2012-04-24 15:32
<LOL_> iGnome: 给我写个批处理呗
<iGnome> bat，找 MeaCulpa
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为蛤蟆有毒 寄生虫搞不过他
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 写个批处理,开机自启动,五分钟检测一下进程,发现打开ie.就结束它
<LOL_> iGnome: 你不也用Win吗
<iGnome> LOL_: 你有3只眼睛？第3只看到的？
<iGnome> 蛤蟆就是流脓。
<LOL_> iGnome: 貌似你还在用xp
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 叉你
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 【bochs启动img文件】问题解决了，给大家当教程吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371935 刚才解决了，感觉网上的教程好少啊，这就当个教程吧，功能是在屏幕上显示一行文本，Hello OS，写入U盘并从U盘启动，可以看到这行字，说明程序没问题，刚才也从bochs中启动开了 首先给大家看看启动时用的system.asm …
<iGnome> 都没游戏玩啊。你想想
<LOL_> iGnome: 貌似又把你给暴露了,lol
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: ...
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: wmic process where name='iexplorer.exe' delete
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 太坏了。。。
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: wmic还会干神马坏事？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 很多，但是wmic只有winxp pro和2003有
<MeaCulpa> vista和win7我没有，不知道有没有
<MeaCulpa> 要直接点的，可以taskkill
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 据说有
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: wmic是cmd自带的?
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: winxp pro, win2003+
<MeaCulpa> 直接taskkill也可，反正你不关心exe参数
<MeaCulpa> taskkill /f /im iexplorer.exe
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 用快玩里面的模拟器玩拳皇不知会不会新开进程
<MeaCulpa> tasklist, taskkill
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 我想结束的是那个拳皇
<MeaCulpa> 纯自带命令不带gnu coreutils应该可以做到
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 看看exe叫啥即可
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<cfy> iGnome: iGoogle: 哪个是ee/
<cfy> iGnome: iGoogle: 哪个是ee?
<LOL_>  if exist (tasklist|find xx) then taskill xx
<LOL_> 这种不知可以吗?
<LOL_> 额,貌似不用exist
<tenzu> cfy: 你这是要倒霉
<cfy> tenzu: 不怕，有你在
<tenzu> cfy: 神是终极OP
<cfy> tenzu: 不怕，终极op,不会理我的
<LOL_> 怎么感觉跟终极Boss似的,  lol
<LOL_> 打倒终极Boss据说有宝藏
<palomino|dying> .......
 * palomino|dying 趁 roylez 不备，戳其后背
<gfrog_working> palomino|dying: 俗称断背？
<palomino|dying> ........
<palomino|dying> 太残暴啦 , roylez
 * gfrog_working 破马断背未遂
<iGnome> cfy: .
<tenzu> 破马是M向
<iGnome> 搞定了？ cfy
 * palomino|dying 抽打 tenzu 
<cfy> iGnome: 发你邮件了，不知道合乎你需求不
<iGnome> 疯狂的dying
<cfy> iGnome:  perl -e '$_=join "",<>;s/(XGetWindowProperty[^\n]+)\s*\n\s*/\1/g;print' sample
<iGnome> 我看看
 * palomino|dying 轻轻地抚摸 iGnome 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<iGnome> nnnd 不能带关键词嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 啥意思嘛，函数名不一定？
<iGnome> 那当然。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你把整个文件发给我，比如几个文件发给我，我试试吧
<iGnome> s/(\([^\)]*?)\n([^\(]*?\))/"\n**".$1."****".$2."**\n"/sg;
<iGnome> 这不对。
<tenzu> 破马, 你得请我吃皮皮虾
<iGnome> 你就那4行。够了
<iGnome> 复制2，3行
<iGnome> [^\n] 可能可以用
<cfy> iGnome: '$_=join "",<>;s/([a-zA-Z]\([^\n]+)\s*\n\s*([^\n]+\))/\1\2/g;print'
<iGnome> 干嘛带字母？
<cfy> iGnome: 缩小范围啊，随便缩小嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 要不你干脆用bison吧
<iGnome> 不能缩小。可能有空格等
<cfy> iGnome: 读入，输出下应该就行
<cfy> iGnome: 额。。。。你以为是cl么。。
<iGnome> 那不好
<cfy> iGnome: int a b(int i)这种函数？
<cfy> iGnome: 函数名字中有空格？！
<iGnome> 多行，没问题。要单行
<huntxu> iGnome: 神你在幹嘛 lol
<iGnome> 你那啥破函数
<cfy> iGnome: 。。。。
<iGnome> (前面有
<cfy> iGnome: 啥带字母？
<iGnome> 只能从(到）判断
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。我知道了啥代码了。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 不开源的代码吧。。
<iGnome> 谁说的。随便找一个c就是。断行的，有些家伙喜欢这样写。
<cfy> iGnome: 那直接去掉[a-zA-Z]好像也能用嘛
<cfy> iGnome: s/(\([^\n]+)\s*\n\s*([^\n]+\))/\1\2/g;
<cfy> iGnome: 不过还要考虑是否会嵌套()
<cfy> iGnome: 需要考虑嵌套()么？
<piggybox1> http://www.gn00.com/thread-45123-1-1.html
<[ub]> piggybox1,啥网址y 【第20届国际 C语言混乱代码大赛】国际,C语言 -
<cfy> iGnome: 我知道了。
<cfy> iGnome: s/(\s*[^;{}]\s)\s*\n\s*(\s[^;}{])/\1\2/g
<cfy> iGnome: 这样应该也能用
<pocoyo> cfy:          	<h5 class="e">Opportunity knocks but once.            	            	</h5>
<cfy> pocoyo: 这啥
<iGnome> mei
<cfy> iGnome: 不行？
<cfy> iGnome: 给不行的例子，我调试下
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/119526 这一行 怎么且正则匹配 ？ 中间的句子 我怎么一匹配连后面的空格或者tab 都匹配到了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 全部读到$_然后用\s匹配那些空格和tab
<iGnome> cfy: 发了。你试试
<iGnome> 反正都不对
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。
<pocoyo> cfy: 不懂。
<pocoyo> 啊
<cfy> iGnome: 这啥。。。。windows的换行。。。
<iGnome> 你可以自己替换嘛
<iGnome> 下班了。@@
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。
<pocoyo> cfy: "<h5 class[^>]*>\\(.*\\)[\s]*</h5>" 这样还不行
<woju> 雨下的真大
<tenzu> 神走了
 * gfrog_working 好困 @@
<ofan> 谁用ssd?
<palomino|dying> 我
<palomino|dying> 不过是在win7上
<ofan> palomino|dying: 哪一款？
<palomino|dying> 很老的
<palomino|dying> ocz vertex2
<tenzu> 破马壕
<ofan> palomino|dying: 速度咋样，ssd寿命怎么样
<palomino|dying> 速度很一般啦，持续读写200多MB/s
<palomino|dying> 比现在的ssd速度慢一半还多
<piggybox1> ofan:  我imac里有ssd，牌子未知
<ofan> 1,000,000小时和1,500,000小时差别好大啊
<palomino|dying> 随机读写大约40M/s
<ofan> piggybox1: 看看
<richardlxc> hello
<palomino|dying> 寿命的话...其实看写入数据量 , ofan
<[ub]> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<ofan> palomino|dying: 我基本会写满
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C95ND8#
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y Amazon.com: Kingston HyperX 240GB SATA III 2.5-Inch 6.0 Gb/s Solid State Drive with SandForce Technology SH100S3/240G: Electronics
<palomino|dying> 是这样，那个flash有写入次数。容量*写入次数，基本就是寿命了
<piggybox1> ofan:  APPLE SSD TS256B 不知道apple找谁代工的
<palomino|dying> 35nm的大概能写入3000次,25nm更短
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-Industrys-Highest-Performance-2-5-Inch/dp/B007RARHSO/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1335257127&sr=1-2
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y Amazon.com: OCZ Vertex 4 Industry's Highest I/O Performance Up to 120K IOPS 256GB SATA 6.0 GB/s 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive - VTX4-25SAT3-256G: Electronics
<palomino|dying> kingston的我要没记错
<palomino|dying> 跟intel的差不离
<palomino|dying> ocz的话，损坏率蛮高的
<ofan> 据说sandfore的容易出问题
<palomino|dying> 没错
<ofan> palomino|dying: 就怕这个
<palomino|dying> 我那块买来1星期就坏了
<palomino|dying> 换了一个
<ofan> palomino|dying: 但这是vertex 4
<palomino|dying> 4阿
<palomino|dying> 4换主控了
<palomino|dying> 性能还不如3
<ofan> 对
<palomino|dying> lol
<[ub]> palomino|dying:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> palomino|dying: ...怎么会不如3
<tenzu> 可怜的破马
 * palomino|dying 轻轻地抚摸 tenzu 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|dying> 看评测是这样... , ofan
<tenzu> palomino|dying: 你欠我一顿皮皮虾
<palomino|dying> 貌似镁光m4不错 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|dying: 读540多
 * palomino|dying 递给 tenzu 一个 DBLobster
<ofan> palomino|dying: m4评测数据都不大行
<palomino|dying> 拿龙虾代替吧 , tenzu
<huntxu> palomino|dying: 是的，看上了64G那塊，沒錢買
<DBLobster> palomino|dying: 奢靡
<tenzu> palomino|dying: 不要那个
<palomino|dying> =_=
<ofan> palomino|dying: 貌似vertex 4的三款只是软限制
<palomino|dying> 反正。。买ocz的话。。先观察一下看看白鼠们用的咋样吧
<ofan> 只有512g的是写入全速
<ofan> palomino|dying: 额
<fhmdgxs> 不是还有什么浦科特么
<palomino|dying> 或者。。。亲自当白鼠让我等观察? :) , ofan
<ofan> palomino|dying: dram cache是ssd自带的？
<ofan> palomino|dying: 我当不起
<palomino|dying> 主控带的吧...
<ofan> palomino|dying: 都是1g的
<ofan> ...现在ssd缓存都1G了
<ofan> palomino|dying: m4看上去很稳定，但是速度不行
<palomino|dying> 恩...
<palomino|dying> 见仁见智了。。
<ofan> ocz的iops高
<palomino|dying> 标的高，实测好像。。。
<palomino|dying> 我记得之前ocz自称r4 iops能过百万
<palomino|dying> 实际好像也就60w?
<palomino|dying> vertex4不知道如何
<ofan> vertex 4 95
<ofan> 其实也就看iops
<palomino|dying> 恩...
<palomino|dying> 用ssd之后最大感触就是...firefox秒开了 -_-
<piggybox1> 是啊，ssd就是随机读快，连续读并不比硬盘快很多
<palomino|dying> 是。现在硬盘连续读也能到200MB/s了
<ofan> palomino|dying: 能吗
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZP1qMFSP0o
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - MacBook Pro 2011 RAID 0 Dual SSD Opening all programs
<ofan> 这速度真恐怖
<palomino|dying> 新的2t 7200rpm的 , ofan
<palomino|dying> 1t单碟那种 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|dying: sata 3？
<palomino|dying> sata 6g , ofan
<ofan> palomino|dying: 台式的吧
<palomino|dying> 对
<palomino|dying> 本本的话...
<palomino|dying> 我那块好像最快100多点
<palomino|dying> 我测测。。
<ofan> 。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|dying
<palomino|dying> .....网速好慢
 * roylez 戳戳要死的 palomino|dying 
<palomino|dying> /dev/sdb:
<palomino|dying>  Timing cached reads:   8700 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4351.34 MB/sec
<palomino|dying>  Timing buffered disk reads: 312 MB in  3.01 seconds = 103.55 MB/sec
<ofan> palomino|dying: 笔记本1t？
<palomino|dying> 对
<palomino|dying> wd10jpvt
<palomino|dying> 西数的
<ofan> 光驱位要能装下两个ssd就好了
<Flywater> 在优酷看个视频结果卡在广告那了
<palomino|dying> 优酷那个广告firefox的adblock能过滤掉
<Flywater> 同学用的迅雷看看和PPS一样强悍啊，把带宽都占完了
<palomino|dying> ......
<palomino|dying> poor
<palomino|dying> arp攻击他吧
<Flywater> 我广告都卡了一分钟了……
<Flywater> 还没看到视频呢
<woju> Flywater: tcpnice,tcpkill
<Flywater> 诅咒迅雷不得好死
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • eclipse 双击报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371942 安装了eclise在/opt目录下 双击 eclise不能执行 报错： A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /home/spwork/eclipse/jre/bin/java java in your current PATH JAVA_HOME和CLASSPATH …
<ofan> nnnd 都说ocz的不稳定
<palomino|dying> :D
<palomino|dying> 买别家的吧
<ofan> 那就是kingston了
<roylez> palomino|dying: 死马
<palomino|dying> .....
<palomino|dying> 还没死透呢 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|dying: 要死马
<palomino|dying> 不妥吧
<piggybox1> 原来apple用的是东芝的ssd http://www.toshiba-components.com/ssd/lineup/hg.html
<[ub]> piggybox1,啥网址y 512 256 128 64 GB SSD | Solid State Drives | SSD Hard Drive - Toshiba Semiconductor & Storage Products Company
<ofan> piggybox1: 速度？
<piggybox1> spec说max read 220mb/s
<ofan> 没写iops
 * woju 到处都不好玩，哎！
<piggybox1> ofan:  肯定不快，另外好像kingston里面就是toshiba的ssd
<yall> ls
<ofan> 纠结
<cfy> pocoyo: \s不匹配\n
<ofan> 国内评测光看标题就想吐
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome3.4 系统设置能使用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371944 我的打不开。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nginx — 2012-04-24 17:28
<quanru> 有升级到12.04的么
<hamo> adam8157: 吃什么？
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<soiamso> quanru: 这么早？
<quanru> soiamso: 对啊.昨天更新的  忍不住...
<quanru> 我想问问.我的快捷键有些失效了,最大化与最小化都不行,还有我设置了屏幕抓图.结果本来有效的屏幕抓图也变无效了,unity下可以,可惜他被我卸载了
<soiamso> quanru: 不用 unity 你还不如用 debian....
<quanru> soiamso: 没用过debian...习惯ubuntu了...
<woju> soiamso: unity是为手机用的吧？还是gnome好用
<soiamso> quanru: 如果你删除了 unity 还不如用 server 无桌面版
<quanru> soiamso: 差不多啦.我是升级上来的
<quanru> 有谁能解决我的疑惑么
<quanru> 快捷键失效啊...
<quanru> 这一发布版的亮点还有：一项新的文档搜索功能，一款叫做 Boxes 的新应用程序，视频通话，以及可在一天中动态更新的新动画背景。希望您喜欢！
<quanru> 我装了boxes  貌似没程序啊...
<soiamso> quanru: 可能全是针对 gnome-shell 或 unity的，你其实unity  是gnome的分支
<chenchacha1> unity 太不顺手
<quanru> chenchacha1: 在unity下手慢脚乱...
<chenchacha1> 特别是随着 gnome3 的发展
<mutou> 其实unity不错的
<chenchacha1> unity 这个 QT 的玩意还是让给平板用吧
<quanru> 我首先是觉得unity丑...
<chenchacha1> 装在平板上倒是很好
<mutou> 额。。。。
<chenchacha1> 比 android 的平板漂亮
<forensic> unity沒有通常菜單，麻煩
<mutou> 我怎么觉得有时候特慢啊，用的Intel显卡啊
<mutou> 怎么样能提高点速度
<quanru> 没人gnome-shell3.4么
<quanru> 求解答我的问题啊
<soiamso> forensic: 你可以自己搞一个，不爽也可以装 gnome 2.29.999999
<woju> quanru: 折腾这些浪费时间
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • conky：每次重启以后不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371946 我是Ubuntu 12.04，今天才装的conky，照着本区的置顶贴安装的，但是现在每次重启后在终端运行： Code: conky -c /home/我的用户名/.conkycolors/conkyrc 打印出： Code: Conky: desktop window (2000095) is subwindow of root window (14f) Conky: window type - normal Conky: drawing to cr …
<quanru> woju: 不是折腾啊...我要用那些快捷键..
<soiamso> 为什么KDE 不行，就是元素太多太复杂了
<chenchacha1> 确实
<woju> quanru: 百度不到的话，说明是新问题
<quanru> compiz也很细....
<quanru> gnome-shell就不那么细了
<chenchacha1> KDE 做的比 win7 还复杂
<chenchacha1> 那么多功能
<chenchacha1> 插件
<quanru> 应该是新问题....论坛也没人回我...
<hamo> quanru: 百度不到的话，可以试试google
<cnhezhong> 前几天出现这么一回事，具体哪天忘了，百度文库的扣分功能失效了，有人注意到么？
<quanru> hamo: 都是google的...
<cnhezhong> 现在恢复没恢复不试，当时抓紧下载资料下载的手都麻了。
<Flywater> 问一句，compiz是必须的吗
<Flywater> 感觉这玩意很蛋疼啊
<soiamso> quanru: 你装了 12.04的新包，还是用旧包？
<quanru> soiamso: 什么意思..版本升级啊...
<Flywater> compiz是系统必需的吗
<soiamso> quanru: gnome 2 也是 升级后装的？
<quanru> Flywater: compiz被我连unity一起删了
<soiamso> Flywater: 是，fall-back 的时候可以不用
<Flywater> 我去……
<quanru> quanru: 不是.是升级上来的.之前就是用gnome-shell
<quanru> soiamso: 之前意识gnome3啊
<Flywater> 这玩意挺蛋疼的
<quanru> Flywater: 你用unity么
<Flywater> yes
<soiamso> quanru: ..你还不如重新装, 你还要装回 gnome2. gnome3 默认就是gnome-shell
<quanru> soiamso: 在unity里那些快捷键是有用的
<Flywater> i love unity
<quanru> soiamso: 我没装回gnome2啊....unity也是基于gnome3的啊
<Flywater> but i hate compiz
<quanru> Flywater: 用gnome-shell吧
<Openfree`> 大家用什么客户端收gmail的邮件？
<chenchacha1> unity 是基于 gnome3 ?
<soiamso> Flywater: unity的 同程序 多窗 切换不错。
<quanru> chenchacha1: 11.10后就是了
<gfrog_sleepy> huntxu: {{},{},{}} 这种dict套dict的情况，有神马方法可以判断dict是不是空并且快速的取其中的一个子dict么？ <- jyfl987
<Flywater> i dislike gnome
<soiamso> chenchacha1: 对阿。
<Openfree`> 装了几个桌面管理
<chenchacha1> unity 明明是 QT 写的嘛
<soiamso> chenchacha1: 一个分支
<chenchacha1> 基于 KDE 还差不多啊
<Flywater> unity是Gnome3改得
<huntxu> gfrog_sleepy: python什么的最讨厌了
<soiamso> chenchacha1: 去吧 qt 就跟屁股，现在出 qt js,  gnome3  这些早有了。
<quanru> chenchacha1: unity 相当于gnome-shell  gnome3又是另外一回事
<quanru> 我的快捷键啊.....
<quanru> 截图都没快捷键...
<madper> Openfree`: smartmail
<pocoyo> cfy: 还在不？
<quanru> mod2+alt L是什么意思
<madper> quanru: mod2是个按键来的
<if_else> 各位兄台 umount -l 卸载后，想重新格式化磁盘但是，提示：/dev/sda2 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<madper> quanru: 具体是哪个我给忘了, 可能是ctrl, 也可能是super
<quanru> madper: 是哪个?我设置的是ctrl...
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助:联想Y470 Ubantu12.04 Bata2 麦克风驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371947 联想Y470 Ubantu12.04 Bata2 麦克风不起作用,怎么解决,谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxtsc — 2012-04-24 18:24
<if_else> 想重新 mount 上后，不用 umount -l 卸载，但是此时也mount 不上了：
<if_else> already mounted or /home busy
<madper> if_else: 把硬盘拿出来, 然后放地上, 踢三下, 放回去, 就好了
<soiamso> if_else: 你有一个shell 的路径还在那里
<cnhezhong> python中怎么把string.lowercase打散成列表呢，就是这样[a,b,c,……x,w,z]
<if_else> soiamso: 我没有在这个目录里面？
<soiamso> if_else: 你在格式化什么盘？
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 本来就是列表 ？
<cnhezhong> soiamso: import string ；string.lowercase 是个字符串，我能做到的是','.join(string.lowercase).split()但是结果是这个：['a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,l,m,n,o,p,q,r,s,t,u,v,w,x,y,z']
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 我要的是['a','b','c'……'x','y','z']这样的
<soiamso> cnhezhong:  你是要生成一个表达式吧？
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 我用的是python
<soiamso> cnhezhong: list comprehesion
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 我就想知道用哪个方法可以打散字符串为一个字符一个字符的列表的方法。
<soiamso> cnhezhong: for i in string
<soiamso> cnhezhong:  你本来学什么语言的？
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 现在就学的python  我知道 for循环可以做到，难道没有单独的方法么
<soiamso> cnhezhong: [i for i in string]
<soiamso> cnhezhong: string = [char]
<soiamso> cnhezhong: iterate
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 谢谢
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 我是小白。万分感谢阿，我自己苦想了好大一会呢。谢谢你。
<soiamso> cnhezhong: 什么教材啊，这个没有说？
<[ub]> 新 其它类软件 • Mrtg 二次开发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371951 各位大侠： 请问有没有人玩过Mrtg，现在毕设要对Mrtg进行开发，请问各位有没有之类的文档？还有，我对C比较了解，没学过perl，请问perl调用C的接口在哪儿？数据怎么传到C模块的？ 非常感谢，希望有人帮小弟一把... 统计信息: 发表于 由 shb — 2012-04-24 1 …
<cnhezhong> soiamso: 我看的是python核心编程。讲过for，只是我还不熟练，没往你说的这个答案想。
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: @@
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: s=[]
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: a='string'
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: for i in a:
<OT_iux> cnhezhong:     s.append(i)
<soiamso> cnhezhong: http://www.python.org/dev/peps/  可以看看 finished peps 部分， 比看很多教程好，起码你会看到别人如何思考
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ t: python.org
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: >>> s
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: ['a', 'b', 'a', 's', 't', 'r', 'i', 'n', 'g']
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: =w= 喔,我忘记清空 s 了,
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: >>> a='string'
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: >>> s=[i for i in a]
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: >>> s
<OT_iux> cnhezhong: ['s', 't', 'r', 'i', 'n', 'g']
<OT_iux> @@
 * OT_iux 捂脸逃了
<hoxily> !rppk OT_iux
<lotutu> 请问有人知道怎么样把HTML里面的数字表示的字符表示出来吗?
<soiamso> lotutu:  javascript ?
<lotutu> 像&#162;
<lotutu> 这样的字符,我在程序中要怎么翻译出来它?
<soiamso> lotutu:  quote
<lotutu> soiamso, 不是Javascript, 我想用Perl处理它
<lotutu> 或者C 语言
<vic> gstreamer0.10-good  这个是干啥 的
<soiamso> lotutu: html escape character
<lotutu> soiamso, quote 是什么
<soiamso> lotutu: http://www.breakingpar.com/bkp/home.nsf/0/87256B280015193F87256C47007456E7
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y HTML Escape Characters
<lotutu> soiamso, 谢谢你提供的网址. 不过它里面包含了所有可能的情况吗?
<jyfl987> OT_iux: a = 'string'; s = (a)   :]
<imadper> vic: 貌似是gs里面协议比较开放的代码部分...  bad是用了不怎么开放的代码的...貌似是..
<soiamso> lotutu: 不包含，你可以用那些 关键字 google 到
<lotutu> 我发现低于128的字符, &#; 形式的和C语言中%c显示的一样,可是高的就不行了
<soiamso> lotutu: 例如你可以 google perl html escape, 你也可以 google javascript html escape, 或 google c html escape
<lotutu> soiamso, 谢谢,我试试
<soiamso> lotutu: %c 有一个定义到，%c 不代表 mb_char
<imtxc> 太残忍,我一同学, 找到工作去上班第一天就被开了.......
<jyfl987> imtxc: 怎么升？
<imtxc> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 看错了 原来是被开了 是开后面还是前面的？
<soiamso> lotutu:  你要在C 里面输入中文在 ansi C, 里面是需要其他库来辅助的
<imtxc> .....谁知道他在说什么?
<imadper> imtxc: 今天金山在我们这里招聘, 七点开始, 我没去
<imtxc> imadper: .....为啥不去.
<imadper> imtxc: 他要c++, 我不会
<imtxc> imadper: 哦.
<imtxc> imadper: 我还没找到工作呢.
<imadper> imtxc: 当然, 这个不重要, 重要的是我没带建立来实验室
<imtxc> imadper: 实在受不了了.
<imadper> imtxc: 那你这两天有没有出去找?
<imtxc> imadper: 满街发啊?
<imtxc> imadper: 网上投, 等电话.
<imadper> imtxc: 去公司问呀
<imtxc> imadper: 那样没戏.
<imadper> imtxc: 或者直接给公司打电话
<imadper> imtxc: 你等到过几个电话?
<imtxc> imadper: 0
<imadper> imtxc: 那你还不主动打电话过去..
<imtxc> imadper: 哦 没有 接到过
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助各位大神。。笔记本持续发出高频尖锐声音的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371955 戴尔灵越14V的本子，预装win7普通家庭版。自己又安装了ubuntu10.04LST，双系统运行。 自打装上ubuntu系统后，发现进入ubuntu系统，本子就会持续发出高频尖锐的声音，听着很不舒服。 而进入win7系统却很安静， …
<imadper> imtxc: 不靠谱的不算...
<LeithWong> 啥情况　有没有人做前端的　js什么的　我这比较急需
<imtxc> 卖保险的  培训的 还有什么医院...
 * imadper 我去宣讲会看看去...
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 主动点儿试试看吧, 大不了就还是不要呗
<vic> 找工作 就得主动
<imtxc> LeithWong: 大佬有工作赏么?
<vic> 我这份工作 本来人家不要我的  可是我主动上门了  然后成功了
<imtxc> vic: 怎么个主动发?
<imtxc> vic: 你是在哪个公司呢?
<vic> 呃。。。俺不是it
<vic> 主动找招聘的人聊呗。。。。把他聊开心了 就成功了
<LeithWong> imtxc: 目前前端比较急缺　就是javascript等　估计在这个频道很少做这个的
<imtxc> LeithWong: 应该有吧, 不很清楚...
<Evanescence> imtxc: 你在找工作？找啥工作？
<imtxc> 有人公司急需C语言Linux相关职位的么.
<imtxc> Evanescence: 管饭就好.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 我家有，来我家？
<imtxc> Evanescence: 要求.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 没要求，你要吃饭，我家还是有的
<LeithWong> 汗．．
<imtxc> Evanescence: 哇 好 你家在什么地方.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 浙江绍兴
<imtxc> Evanescence: 那么远啊, 不过好, 我在北京找不到工作了就去你家当下人管吃住昂.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 额，在北京还找不到工作啊，随便进哪家店当个服务生总是没问题的亚
<lotutu> soiamso,  已经解决了,Perl 里面是使用HTML::Entities 和 utf8 这两个模块来显示HTML特殊字符
<lotutu> soiamso, 谢谢你的帮助
<imtxc> Evanescence: 也不好找,好找我早都走了.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 唉，人生咋就这么纠结呢
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教一个在virtualbox中使用grub易崩溃的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371956 情况是这样的： 最近想学学grub，觉得在本机上测试不太方便，出问题了也难弄。 所以想在virtualbox中实验 但是，问题是 virtualbox中跑grub急容易导致虚拟机崩溃，出现附件中错误提示 具体情况是 如果开机进入grub时，不 …
<imtxc> Evanescence: 是啊, 我现在感觉, 这人在大四吧, 比那人在囧途还要囧.
<imtxc> 我现在得找一个招聘广告上写"急招"的那种, 就是今天笔试面试明天上班的那种.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 我一退学的大三学生岂不是比你更加冏？
<imtxc> 谁有, 工资可以谈, 可以谈到很低的哈.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 那果断去做服务生，那种一般都是立刻上岗的
<imtxc> Evanescence: 现在在绍兴工作?
<soiamso> 金山应该只要C++ 的这个很正常，游戏开发用c++
<Evanescence> imtxc: 在家自学，顺便打算开淘宝店
<soiamso> LeithWong: 地点？
<imtxc> Evanescence: 最好害死好Linux C 这方面靠谱点,因为多少会点,去做服务生估计我也是一天就被开除的主.
<imtxc> Evanescence: 其实貌似我也不算疯狂的, 智联上面现在总共投了150多家.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 倒也是，自己干点什么就是了，去找工作不如自己创造工作。虽然难了点，虽然可能会失败，但是好歹将来可能有前途啊
<soiamso> imtxc:  其实你去投那些招 C++ 的也可以吧
<imtxc> soiamso: 不行.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 额，我从没打算要出去找工作，我是铁了心要自己干
<imtxc>  soiamso 估计让你写招聘广告,也会写C/C++这样的词语吧.
 * gfrog_sleepy 把字符串拆成单个字符？ list(string.lowercase) 就行了啊
<imtxc> NNND他们是同一个东西么.
<imtxc> gfrog_sleepy: 你是因为下雨然后没上班?
<imtxc> Evanescence: 你当老板了就招了我吧,我给你旺旺上当小二.
<soiamso> imtxc: 不会这样写，我会写 懂得什么框架。。。 语言随便，进来学，如果进来的懂C ，没有理由搞不定c++,以及java, C 照样可以OO
<gfrog_sleepy> imtxc: 上班了，谁说我没上班的！ 造谣
<Evanescence> imtxc: 你会编程，怎么能拿你当小二能，让你去做SEO呗
<imtxc> gfrog_sleepy: 上班还一会 home一会sleep
<imtxc> Evanescence: 好吧, C*O也可以.
<gfrog_sleepy> imtxc: sleepy啊！ 不是sleep！
<imtxc> soiamso: 不是没有理由搞不定, 关键是得搞定面试.
<Evanescence> imtxc: 哈哈，SEO是让店铺提升搜索排名的，这个还是相当重要的
<imtxc> gfrog_sleepy: 那也差不多么.
<LeithWong> soiamso: 北京　刚信息被淹没了　没看到
<soiamso> imtxc: 你可以当场去面C++ 的位置，然后说自己暂时只会用C 作oo, 你会用 gtk
<gfrog_sleepy> imtxc: 差多了
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你把简历写拽点
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 肯定有面试机会
<imtxc> gfrog_sleepy: 反正就是没好好工作.
<Evanescence> soiamso: 会c，oo，和gtk这样就行？
<soiamso> LeithWong: 不要写js ,还不如写 jquery ....
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 如何写拽点, 我还是喜欢写实在点.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 写的大段项目经历什么的
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你喜欢写实在的 不是没电话么
<Evanescence> 话说这样应聘应该事把大学里的什么操作系统，图形，窗口，算法，数据结构之类的都默认包含了么？
<soiamso> Evanescence: 已经可以了，java 做oo算个球
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你为了坚持 可以找不到工作也无所谓就行
<LeithWong> soiamso: 呵呵　一样的　最好是底层的也明白点　jquery只是一个dom操作的苦而已
<Evanescence> soiamso: 原来如此，很强悍
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 我没有啊经验啊关键, 所以不会写, 要不你帮帮忙改改...
<soiamso> LeithWong: 只是看完书的水平
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你搜一个简历， 然后照着充实充实
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 先得人力那帮傻逼看完才能让懂技术的看
<soiamso> Evanescence: C 做 oo 更牛
<fhmdgxs> 懂技术的不是只爱咋呼的傻逼 才能看的上你的简历
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 有的公司也是技术的先看..
<fhmdgxs> 在北京这种几率太低
<Evanescence> soiamso: 不直接用c++做oo真是可惜
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 啊 我悟了!
<soiamso> imtxc: 你先写会C++， 等到技术那个面才说不会
<hamo> roylez: .
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 或许真是这么回事儿.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 唔毛啊唔 你不觉着自己不怕面试 肚子有货么
<imtxc> soiamso: 那样就等于浪费大家时间.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你得先能去面试对么
<hamo> roylez: .
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 化妆都是被迫的
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: ....
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 除非有人内推你
<soiamso> imtxc: wps 用 gtk ?
<imtxc> soiamso: 不懂.
<LeithWong> soiamso: 目前存在这么些个情况　科班出身的　一般都喜欢做后台的东西　前端用户体验相关的工作都找不到合适的人
<Evanescence> imtxc: 我觉得写上会C++这方法可以一试，毕竟这世道如此，
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 哥你太犀利了.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你这个方向太好找工作了
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 我面了两周 6，7个offer
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 就是Linux c
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 牛!!!!
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 不叫你面试 一定是哪出问题了 工作需求很多
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 你什么时候找的工作?
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 去年6月份
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 北京?
<fhmdgxs> 恩
<soiamso> LeithWong:现在简单的js，不是都在后台写，等机器翻译成前台的？
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 你好厉害...
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 我没你厉害， 那些tx面试题我都不会。。
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你改改简历去吧， 要不就找人内推大公司
<Evanescence> imtxc: 话说这样应聘应该事把大学里的什么操作系统，图形，窗口，算法，数据结构之类的都默认包含了么？
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 得, 你还记得那几个题目啊..
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 起码进入下一个环节 被刷下来也能分析啊
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 恩.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 你老死在胚胎阶段。。
<Evanescence> 胚胎阶段。。。。
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 就没开始, 好我去改简历, 其实我真的不会改了...
<Evanescence> 扼杀在摇篮里了。
<fhmdgxs> 人力一水的傻逼， 先看你学校， 在看你荣誉， 再看你项目经验， 再看你自吹自擂
<fhmdgxs> 一水傻逼
<imadper> 加上句, 学习能力很强
<soiamso> imtxc:  可能你的简历写的得太牛，就只有C， 这样是不可以的吧
<Evanescence> 谁告诉我，应聘应该是把大学里的什么操作系统，图形，窗口，算法，数据结构之类的都默认包含了么？
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 我觉着你完全可以的， 就看你说那点东西， 肯定找个5k的没问题 这个世道
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 我不要那么高.
<imtxc> 3k5我就干.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 帝都 这个方向 你就得这么高 给3k他们自己都觉着丢人
 * imadper 比猪肉贵我就干
<imtxc> 还有这样的个行情.
<soiamso> imtxc: 你这个不行，不能表现出自信，起码5.5
<imtxc> soiamso: 唉...
<imadper> imtxc: 你要的价钱太低, 人家不敢要你的
<zlszk> 编译ztelnet,/usr/include/stdlib.h:589: note: previous declaration of ‘unsetenv’ was here,怎么办？
<LeithWong> soiamso: js只是在浏览器容器解释执行的　不需要编译．．．重点是现在要求体验比较好　各种很炫的操作实现起来还要兼容浏览器　很费事．现在流行趋势是后台不涉及渲染了　完全只是类似开放平台提供数据　所以对前端的要求挺高的
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 赶紧找吧， 看你咋呼这么多天了也算缘分。。 我个人觉着应该简历写多点
<imtxc> imadper: 还有这么一说,不是资本家一听着要钱低怎么都就要了么
<soiamso> imtxc: 你身价低的原因有二，你缺钱，你水平低，我觉得现代人更相信后面那个
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 我炸胡了2月了.
<imtxc> soiamso: 这俩都有, 其实还有一个,就是现在必须得有一个工作.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 我混的都是安全界， 没什么大公司给你内退。。。
<soiamso> imtxc: 你发个简历给别人，帮忙批改
<imadper> imtxc: 不认可
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 没事儿, 谢谢你了, 来这里问 就是请教请教大家写简历的经验.
<ofan_> imtxc: 不写价钱
<imtxc> ofan_: 恩, 我刚去掉价钱.
<ofan_> 价钱都是公司跟你最后谈的
<soiamso> LeithWong: GWT 就是后台编译前台 js的。 有没有想过放弃 IE6 IE7 。。
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • [失败中]在htc_evo_3d_shooter_u原生运行debian_wheezy_armhf.分享失败与成功部分 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371958 我不是要chroot，我要原生。 首先这是一部msm8660的手机 htc 让我们在 htcdev.com 上解除 boot lock ，并且提供了 linux 2.6.35.14 的内核。 1.wheezy 的udev 是175的 这个会在syslog中显示 udevd[209]: unable to  …
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 也是没有工作经验的事， 你只要干上一年， 他们就认
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 其实一两年很多还不如刚毕业的
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 对啊, 现在这个时间段的我啊, 找校园招聘人家过了,社会招聘又没时间, 姥姥不疼舅舅不爱.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 不过我总觉着不正常。。你一家也没去面试？
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 一个电话都没有么
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 有卖保险的卖车的卖房子的.
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 很好 说明你真投了
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 我哪能不投啊, 不过没像别人那样整页整页的弄, 我看人家要求的我差不多大概都能说点的公司我才投.
<jiero> imtxc: 其实现在公司招人也难啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 多数人都不够资格，公司也只能将就了
<imtxc> jiero: 或许, 因为找工作的人多, 有时候打电话去 也是瞎投的.
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 我倒觉着 只要给的到位， 招不到人也不是正常情况， 藏龙卧虎
<gfrog_sleepy> imtxc: ！
<imtxc> gfrog_sleepy: 被我说穿了.
<jary_p``>     /etc/group-  是干啥的？
<jary_p``> 还有个/etc/passwd-
<jary_p``> 可以把这两个文件删掉不。。。
<fhmdgxs> jary_p``: 珊珊试试呗， 如果坏了过来告诉大家一声。。
<fhmdgxs> 让我们不要犯错误了
<imadper> +`
<imadper> jary_p``: 最好不要删, 看权限, 就知道这东西很重要
<fhmdgxs> test
<hamo> gfrog_sleepy: 基蛙君，跟谁困觉呢？
<soiamso> jiero: 公司不想培养人
<jary_p``> imadper:  passwd- 是空的，那个group- 不是，和group不一样
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍬ 
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo: 。。。。
<fhmdgxs> test
<[ub]> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍬ 
<imadper> jary_p``: 我这里都不是
<fhmdgxs> jary_p``: 删了呗
 * gfrog 回家！
<chenchacha> ..........
<fengya90> 3年来学得都不是底层的，却找了个硬件公司实习，会不会很悲剧
<fhmdgxs> 我也想去硬件公司， 没人要
<CyrusYzGTt_> caleb-: 大师好
<wobu> 1204.。。。26号还会有重大更新吗
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件中心安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371962 在UBUNTU软件中心安装一个游戏，进度老是提示“正在等待APT－GET退出。进度也等了很久都没动。”请问为什么》知道的帮我解答一下！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huanxin97070 — 2012-04-24 20:14
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt_: 晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt_> caleb-: 你bot写半年了，写好了没
<xiaopeng> 这里有人用微软的skydrive吗？
<imtxc> caleb-: 大师在用什么语言写bot?
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: cmd里的find的返回值是啥
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGoogle: cmd里find的返回值是啥
<cfy> pocoyo: 来了
<cfy> iGnome: 行了么？
<roylez_> cfy: 渣肥鸭
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez_> cfy: 想死呢？
<pocoyo> cfy: 不行，只能先匹配到一个以空白符结尾字符串，然后对这个字符串把结尾的空白符替换掉。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<hamo> roylez_: 主席归位啦
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: 有事么？无事退朝
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席还在祖国么?
<roylez_> hamo: 吃太饱了
<roylez_> imtxc: 在
<cfy> pocoyo: 不太懂需求
<imtxc> 哈, 改了改简历.
<hamo> roylez_: 有，等下啊
<roylez_> hamo: ..
<hamo> roylez_: 你有bug了...
<roylez_> hamo: 多等等，三国杀呢
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 还在三国杀呢。。
<roylez_> hamo: .
<konamiue> 大家好，新人来报到
<hamo> roylez_: 你有bug啊
<alantse> 新人报到＋1
<roylez_> hamo:==
<alantse> ／topic
<cfy> 欢迎欢迎
<cfy> 这是主席 roylez
<cfy> 这是大臣 hamo
<konamiue> 频道主题怎么看
<cfy> 新人贴照片
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: if not tasklist|find "xx" taskkill /IM xx 这句批处理有错没
<konamiue> 还要报三围么
<cfy> 新人贴照片
<Evanescence> 有谁有WordNet字典包的？给stardict用的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 不会cmd
<konamiue> 从11.10升级到12.04始终显示连接有问题啊？是大家都这样还是就只有我？
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: cmd你会不
<alantse> 还在等12.04正式版出来
<alantse> 小白不好当呀
<Flywater> 等更新
<Flywater> 这几天12.04都没更新
<pocoyo> cfy: <h1>this is a test.       	</h1> 比如这句话，我想得到 this is a test. 匹配的时候总是会把后面的空白字符匹配上，必须多做一次删除尾部空白处理。
<alantse> 这前加了BT5的源，今天更新出错。。奇怪，之前都没有问题的
<imtxc> konamiue: 是妹纸不?
<imadper> Evanescence: http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y StarDict Dictionaries -- 星际译王词库
<Evanescence> imadper: thanks
<konamiue> 你们就知道妹纸
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那个 dictionaries 侵犯版权的
<imadper> Evanescence: 客气
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我不在乎
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 还有别的问题吗?
<konamiue> 擦
<konamiue> 有谁用过hp的tx2500跑过ubuntu？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我用着盗版win7, 听着盗版音乐, 看着盗版电影, 用过盗版字典怎么了
<hamo> roylez_: 别玩了..
<hamo> roylez_: 你都出bug了..
 * hamo lol
<roylez_> hamo: ==
<hamo> roylez_: 下次我跟你杀...
<konamiue> 我tmd在家装手写输入都要崩溃了
<roylez_> hamo: 小心哥找蛋蛋要光环
<hamo> adam8157 求城管光环护体...
<alantse> 现在大小眼还有得玩不？？？
<konamiue> 现在我把ibus都给搞掉了，死活装不上
<adam8157> hamo: 你用xecjk还是cjkutf8?
<cfy> pocoyo: <h1>([^<]+[^\n\s])[\s\n]+</h1>
<Flywater> 怎么装不上
<cfy> pocoyo: 差不多是这样，然后\1就是你要的
<adam8157> iGnome: 你用xecjk还是cjkutf8?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: if not tasklist|find "xx" taskkill /IM xx
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 看下对不
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: XeLaTeX 好像很慢
<hamo> adam8157 好像是个叫什么luatex的
<Flywater> ibus-google拼音很好用
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 还好
<adam8157> hamo: 你用那个?
<hamo> adam8157.
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 内嵌字体的时候
<hamo> adam8157 那个默认支持unicode
<adam8157> hamo: xetex难道不么?
<hamo> adam8157 你又纠结上tex了？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我现在就用 pdfTeX 了
<adam8157> hamo: paste一个模块我看看?
<hamo> adam8157  早找不到了...
<hamo> adam8157 现在用ppt,doc,xls了
<cfy> pocoyo: $ echo '<h1>this is a test.       </h1>'|perl -ne 'm/<h1>([^<]+[^\n\s])[\s\n]+<\/h1>/;print $1'
<adam8157> hamo: 找踢
<cfy> pocoyo: 我试过了，差不多
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。 emacs..
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: latex 时间短的很，那个 XeLaTeX 搞起来时间长的恐怖
<cfy> pocoyo: 什么？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 有么 你用cjkutf8的?
<CyrusYzGTt_> 有用win的同僚没
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs 的正则。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 去#window嘛
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: xeCJK
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有啊？这不是perl的么？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: xecjk是xetex的啊...
<pocoyo> cfy: 我想要 emacs的正则 @@@
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我好像是说 XeLaTeX 慢
<cfy> pocoyo: emacs的？你准备用什么弄？正则好说，你准备用啥函数？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: xecjk, 编译的时候不就是xelatex么
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那你说啥不慢？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我@@, message \1 出来就行了。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 没说啥不慢, 只是在问你的中文解决方案啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 我是菜鸟  :D:D
<pocoyo> cfy: 正则不好一次弄出来 老是尾巴带空白符。。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 现在用 CJK 宏包
<Flywater> 最近突然发现compiz挺占CPU的是怎么回事
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 就是CJKutf8呗
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/119643 结果还是带空白符。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你帮改改正则？
<cfy> pocoyo: 好
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那你的意思，xelatex 是否慢？
<yall> ls
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 还好, 我写的少
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我用 xelatex 经常把机子卡死
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 你编译啥呢...
<pocoyo> cfy: 好木有啊。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 自己写的 tex 呗
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 很短的阿，主要是 xelatex 加载字体很慢
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: .
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: hi
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有。。。。忘记\\)了。。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我这里没你说的那么夸张
<hoxily> -bash: .: filename argument required .: usage: . filename [arguments]
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/119645
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 看下第一个if能用不
<cfy> pocoyo: (if (re-search-forward "<h1>\\([^<]+[^[:space:]]\\)[[:space:]]+</h1>" nil t 1)(message (match-string-no-properties 1)))
<pocoyo> cfy: 强。
<pocoyo> :space: 跟   \s 有啥区别？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不过插入newline只能C-q C-j么。。
<cfy> pocoyo:  [:space:]  a whitespace character, as defined by the syntax table
<cfy> pocoyo: 不过emcas regular expression没\s啊
<pocoyo> cfy: newline 可以用\n啊。
<pocoyo> cfy: 为嘛没？
<lxc> k
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道。。不支持嘛
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 建议find加上忽略大小写选项, find /I "notepad.exe"
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily; 嗯
<cfy> pocoyo: common lisp不能"\n"...
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 能用吗？ if not tasklist|find "notepad.exe" taskkill /F /IM notepad.exe
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 你这句(if not tasklist|find "notepad.exe" taskkill /F /IM notepad.exe)的意思是如果没有找到notepad.exe进程就结束该进程?
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: find找到会返回0，找不到会返回1，这句的意思是找到就结束notepad
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 汗！http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=371546
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 求 UML 工具 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 很遗憾, cmd提示该句子语法有错: 此时不应有 |。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: shell?
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: tasklist是什么?
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ps -aux?
<Freebuilder> 咋有成 [ub] 了？bot 老改名字。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 我试试用%errorlevel%来判断
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: cmd
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 额……
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: windows bat? 不会...
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: ...你还敢说自己是win的盗版用户，连bat都不会。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你试试我刚发的第二个if
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: if支持()吗？
<ganggang> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/119646
<hoxily> 不记得了
<ganggang> 大家帮我看看这个问题？
<cfy> ganggang: 难道需要root的缘故？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: windows 有个叫做 powershell 的东西
<pocoyo> cfy: 解释一下？
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 它是自带的吗？
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: win盗版用户里, 不会bat的很多吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 什么？解释下正则么？
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 第二种方法可以
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: Windows 7
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 成功: 已终止进程 "Notepad2.exe"，其 PID 为 3688。
<pocoyo> cfy: 是啊，我不是太懂那行。。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 就用第二种方法吧.
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 应该再给它加上 >nul
<cfy> pocoyo: 我其实就是让\(\)中最后一个不为\s,然后后面全是\s或者\n,然后是</h1>
<cfy> pocoyo: 这样就匹配到你想要的了
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 你先看下是否有
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 给谁加上 > nul?
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 两句都加上
<pocoyo> cfy: 巧。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 不过其实你可以 python
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 为什么?
<hamo> adam8157 求城管光环...
<cfy> pocoyo: :D
<adam8157> hamo: why
<cfy> hamo: 这有啥用。还是op光环好用
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有 op?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你有多的？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没有 有就不会被 adam8157 和 roylez 欺负了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 怎么让这个脚本后台运行
 * _^x^_ good evening everybody
<adam8157> hamo: 赐予你力量
 * hamo hi ALL
<imadper> hi
<cfy> 有光环的孩子
<[ub]> imadper, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<namoamitabuddha> kk 改名了？
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/119648
<namoamitabuddha> NO BAIDU
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 高中时听过bat转exe的事情,然后避免弹出cmd窗口,做到隐藏效果.
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 这中软件可以是你需要的,http://www.orsoon.com/Soft/4641.html
<[ub]> hoxily,啥网址y Quick Batch File Compiler(BAT转换EXE)V3.2.8.0 绿色汉化版 - 绿色软件 - 未来软件园 - 绿色软件下载站
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 额，其实用c就可以，在里面调lib
<namoamitabuddha> hoxily: 那是编译 bat?
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: "Option里面有两项值得设置： Output Exe Type：选择普通的控制台程序或者完全不会出现窗口、在后台自动运行完毕的的“Ghost”（鬼怪）程序。"
<hoxily> _^x^_: 哦也
<hoxily> _^x^_: 你名字怪怪的.
<_^x^_> hoxily: 呵呵，本来想用^x^的，可是被忍者猫强注册了。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: c语言可以用stdlib.h里面的system()函数进行命令调用,但是怎么去掉cmd窗口,后台运行呢?
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 哦，原来那个程序可以设置自动隐藏
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 这也是我想问你的
<CyrusYzGTt_> namoamitabuddha: 怎么去掉cmd窗口让程序后台运行用c
 * hamo 真不容易啊
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 也许用C写windows程序就可以实现后台运行了,只要不showwindow就好了.
<user8888> 请教各位一下
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt_: 不会
<user8888> 用电信上网，经常弹出电信的推送广告怎么办？
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
<_^x^_> user8888: 你是用互联星空拨号？
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 怎么写
<user8888> _^x^_: 不是的，是路由器上网的
<Cherrot> hamo: 好崇拜啊！
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 没试过.
<_^x^_> user8888: 那你是多台机器，同时上网？
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 和 10000 联系
<hamo> Cherrot: 淡定淡定...
<user8888> _^x^_: 不过，会被电信在网页里面插入广告，好像叫做DNS劫持的
 * Cherrot 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 似乎没有什么用啊
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 你换个 DNS Server
<user8888> _^x^_: 是的，有时候手机上网
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 你复制的是什么内容啊？
<Cherrot> hamo: 你拿到OP了？
<hamo> Cherrot: 临时的
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 我有换过其他的，似乎也不行
<hamo> Cherrot: 城管光环嘛
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 而且，其他的DNS比较慢，这个是一个问题
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: Google DNS
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 我找找看相关资料
<Freebuilder> 怎么回事？出现「城管」关键词了！
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 城管光环~
<_^x^_> user8888: 哦！我以前公司遇到过。可是，是家用线路办公用，就会弹广告。
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 主席被踢了 LOL
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你发的那个链接里貌似没在if里用()
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 那个就可以防止电信的DNS劫持吗，好像不行吧？
<Freebuilder> 「城管护体lol」什么意思？
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 有啊,怎么会没有
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 踢人恶魔被人踢了，lol
<user8888> _^x^_: 受不了了
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 我在看看，可能是没看仔细，
<user8888> 这里有没有使用过国外的宽度服务的？
<user8888> 国外有没有这样推送广告的？
<cnhezhong> user8888: 路由器封那些网页的ip
<_^x^_> user8888: 如果，你是正常上网被弹，直接打1000骂人吧。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 像这三句: if %%v==end ( set max=0 goto fileiszero )
<pocoyo> cfy:  <h1> this is a < test.       	</h1> 要是里面带 < 符号 怎么办？
<user8888> _^x^_: 是正常上网啊，骂人感觉没有什么用，原来投诉过，好像没有什么效果
 * hamo 真是应该把主席邀请回来...这么精彩的讨论他错过了...
<cnhezhong> user8888: 可以通过路由器来设置，封掉这些网页的ip
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 我也电信的，你说的情况我从来没发生过。
<user8888> cnhezhong: 哦，屏蔽广告是一个方法，我也使用firefox，倒是可以直接屏蔽
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 我想的是 if not (tasklist|find /i "notepad.exe") taskkill /F /IM notepad.exe
<user8888> cnhezhong: 不过，也只是权宜之计
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: ()加在判断语句而不是命令语句
<cnhezhong> 我还有个问题，我这里是从网吧接出来的网线，最近发现百度和hao123经常被重定向到2345.com，除了骂网管，有没有好的解决办法呢？求解。
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 你上任何网站都有广告？
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思？没有弹出过广告吗？
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 没有你说的那种
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，那个弹出广告，这个你都不知道啊
<cnhezhong> 在就是我这虽然是从网吧引出来的网线，但需要拨号才可上网。
<user8888> 我给你看看怎么样广告，稍等
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 我没有这种现象过
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 电信确实这样做的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 强制给你加广告
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我也是电信
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ADSL
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 至少广州电信就是这样的
<_^x^_> imadper: 电信也做这么流氓的事？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我在北京的时候, 用电信就不这样
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那是 DNS 污染？
<cnhezhong> user8888: 你这事我经历过，我是用路由器封掉电信的相关网页了。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 是不是dns污染不知道
<cnhezhong> 咋没人给我分析下我的问题呢。
<cnhezhong> 还有个问题，我这里是从网吧接出来的网线，最近发现百度和hao123经常被重定向到2345.com，除了骂网管，有没有好的解决办法呢？求解。我这虽然是从网吧引出来的网线，但需要拨号才可上网。
<imadper> _^x^_: 电信一直就是个老流氓呀
<imadper> cnhezhong: 改dns?
<lxc> 你的问题跟刚那个一样
<imadper> cnhezhong: 或者是你中什么插件了?
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦, 用在判断条件是不是成立上啊!
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 你的情况，其实还是用的网吧的线路。
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 拨号只是ADSL有多个帐号罢了。
<cnhezhong> 我去过此网吧，他那的机子都是乱蹦广告，且输入百度或者其他导航网站都会重定向
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 我找到生成c程序,而不显示cmd窗口的方法了.
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 查下你机器，看是否有什么端口在被扫，或者攻击之类的。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 比如 cl memabuser.c /link /subsystem:windows /entry:main
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: adsl 有多个帐号？能详细点么
<namoamitabuddha> hoxily: 他使用 gcc 吧
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 这样生成的程序就不会显示黑窗口
<user8888> 上网搜索：电信 DNS 广告
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: cl是
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 哪有功夫跟那啥鸟网管较真啊。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 是这个"用于 80x86 的 Microsoft (R) 32 位 C/C++ 优化编译器 16.00.40219.01 版 版权所有(C) Microsoft Corporation。保留所有权利。"
<user8888> 用电信宽度，没有碰到DNS污染广告，估计你有啥背景
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 现在一个ADSL上网是有多个帐号的。至少电信是这样的。例如 电话号码 以前CS*****组合的账号类型
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: vc++ 6.0能编译不
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 一样的吧. 应该.
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 如果是一般的 dns 劫持只要改下 DNS 就 OK 了
<user8888> 广告屏蔽软件倒是可以解决
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 至少,编译器命令名都叫cl.exe, 连接器名叫link.exe
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 我试一试，好像听说也不太管用
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 还是自己单独开通吧!网吧毕竟是一个公众网络。你和 它合用，难免受波及。
<konamiue> 我们这边电信也是的，不管什么页面，总有弹出广告
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 如果不行的话，那是 DNS 投毒，这就很难办了。
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 嗯，那个()用在判断语句能行吗
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 我说假如是 DNS 的问题的话。
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 这可是好几层的路由啊，路由的原理咱不懂啊。再就是身不由己，不得不用。
<user8888> 是DNS的问题
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 不知道, 你试试. 来告诉我结果...
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 我搜索到大多数解决办法都是改 DNS
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 哦，不能说绝对
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 8.8.8.8; 8.8.4.4
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 没win。。。
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 我所了解的，好像叫做DNS污染还是DNS劫持，
<cnhezhong> 谁能告诉我怎么看一个聊天室设置的编码呢。
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 哦！那你只能和网管协商下。做下网段管理了。
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 不过，使用其他DNS，速度真的稍微慢一些，真是悲剧啊
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 我在想，要不要投诉到工信部
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 不知道管不管用
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 这又是何苦呢. 装个virtualbox吧,装xp只要30分钟左右.
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 不抱希望了，可恶的网管。收费很高，服务垃圾。无奈的我忍了。
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 投诉不可能的。
<cfy> pocoyo: emacs regular expression貌似没环视。。。
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 为啥？
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: cpu是低功耗的，
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: DNS劫持 只要改 DNS 就解决
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: ubuntu?
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 在没有被提示的情况下，怎么看一个聊天室设置的字符编码呢？你知道么
<cfy> pocoyo: 那就用不greedy的试试，我看看有没有
<cfy> cnhezhong: 那就utf-8
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 我还在想，我不能上youtube这类网站，投诉工信部，那边不知道会这么答复，XD
<_^x^_> cnhezhong:  /charset
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: windows和linux下面一样的
<cnhezhong> cfy: 比方说irc.icq.com的#chinese
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: u2b 你就甭想了
<MeaCulpa_> 非utf8 蛋疼
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 没有这个命令
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 呃
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 哦！那你就要 /help看他有什么命令了。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 有远程桌面连接工具吗?
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 哈哈，我知道不可能，
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 我开虚拟机让你连进去,随便你玩好了.
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 只是，如果我装作it小白，投诉工信部，说电信网络无法访问youtube，那边会这么回复？
<user8888> 哈哈
<cnhezhong> user8888: 会的，回直接骂你
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 桌面连接工具好像有，你提个名字，我找下
<MeaCulpa_> 会表示不存在那个网站
<user8888> cnhezhong: 啥，不会吧？
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 没看到有相关命令。
<cfy> pocoyo: 会不会有还行？
<cfy> pocoyo: (if (re-search-forward "<h1>\\(.+?[^[:space:]\n]\\)[[:space:]\n]+</h1>" nil t 1)(message (match-string-no-properties 1)))
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 主要是 ubuntu 或者你用 network manager 的话改 dns 需要在 network manager 里面改，而不是在 /etc/resolv.conf 这点注意。
<MeaCulpa_> youtube不是一个世界性网站，不对中国网民开放
<user8888> MeaCulpa：那我就稍微表露一下，我知道有这样的网站，然后对方怎么办？
<cfy> pocoyo: this is \n a sample,会这样么？
<MeaCulpa_> user8888: 会举例说，很多地方没这个网站...
<pocoyo> cfy: ... 应该不会。
<cnhezhong> user8888: 这种事不好说，谁让咱这有强大的长城防火墙了。听说上几天，这伙人还在测试切断中国的网络呢。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 大概是叫VNC
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 哦，这样
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 你搜搜看
<cfy> pocoyo: 那就用.+?代替前面的[^<]好了，这样性能应该差不多
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 我要先断一下网,在虚拟机里拨号...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 这是啥语言
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 不知直接telnet过去行不
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 正则啊
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 我xp上面可没有telnet服务器
<cnhezhong> 上几天是不是有某些人在测试中国的网络切断技术阿。
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: emacs regular expression
<user8888> MeaCulpa：这。。。。，我想看看实际是怎么样的，如果他怎么说，我就直接亮出我是IT专家的身份，然后看他怎么办了
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 我怀疑你以前改 DNS 的时候，找网上的资料，会在 /etc/resolv.conf 里面改。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 哦
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: emacs还用正则？
<pocoyo> cfy: 加问号干嘛？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 你这话说的，。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 我还以为emacs直接有C的JIT 解释器呢
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 确实改过那边，
<cfy> pocoyo: 防止匹配到第二个</h1>:<h1> oauo</h1> aoueou<h1> </h1>，
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 不过，后来查了挺多资料，基本知道一些原理了。
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 改那边会被 network manager 自动改回来的
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: emacs没有jit T_T
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 哦，那就不会了。
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你只需开启telnet服务即可，xp都带着telnet服务呢，昨天就在学校的机房里开telnet玩
 * MeaCulpa_ 一直以为正则这种性能杀手只存在于那些非programmer出身的System Engneer用的工具中间，决不可能出现在高级语言
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 是的，现在想不起来了，最后我还是使用的文本改法，当时记录了一下。当时还在这里问过这个问题
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 影响倒不大，反正就那几个编码，试一试就okey了。
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: chattr，这种做法我以前用，现在还是改 network-manager 自身的配置了。
<Evanescence> 大家一般把终端下的字体设置成多少大小的？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 库嘛，真正内置的也只有perl了吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哦，我弄错了。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: emacs也是内置有re...
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 对，有人说用chattr，这种方法太暴力，当时我就感觉不太好
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 那你应该知道啊
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 不过，后来找到了正规的修改方法
<_^x^_> cnhezhong: 似乎上面写了是GB B5
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 改 nm 的最省力，而且可以 gui
<cnhezhong> _^x^_: 都无所谓了。影响不大。
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: cmd里的if的判断语句能用()吗？比如 if not (tasklist|find /i "notepad.exe") taskkill /f /im notepad.exe
<user8888> test
<user8888> :)
<[ub]> user8888, .. ..  ㍮ 
<user8888> hi
<cfy> failed
<roylez_> adam8157: push-up near a bench，把熨衣板弄折了
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnnnnd
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 可以
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: ()里面用单引号，类似bourne里的``
<adam8157> roylez_: 不要勉强啊 老人家
 * MeaCulpa_ 看电视了
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 刚才那句if能使吗
<roylez_> adam8157: 50大洋，灰飞烟灭
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 还在?
<adam8157> roylez_: 果然是壕啊 西装领带衬衫熨衣板啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 洗澡，准备开会
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 在
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 请按照私聊信息登录.
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 嗯
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ffmpeg 怎么让FLV格式转化为MP3格式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371973 如题，我用命令 ffmpeg -i 1.flv 1.mp3不行，转化不了，是不是还要什么参数？ [flv @ 0x1f70340] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate Input #0, flv, from '1.flv': Metadata: metadatacreator : modify by youku.com in 20090909 hasKeyframes : true hasVideo : true hasAudio :  …
<Flywater> flash转mps……这什么逻辑……
<Flywater> mp3
<cfy> 这个，真做不到。。。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 最好能在23:00之前搞定.因为我们寝室楼会熄灯断电...~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: vnc连不过去，
<Flywater> hoxily : the same
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 这...没办法了.
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 好像能了
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 刚出现个xp登录界面，现在有黑屏了
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: ie出现了
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 貌似只能有一个人登录的样子.我先锁屏好了.
<Flywater> 建议社区代表官方开通微博并申请认证，有人赞成吗
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 需要开启Secondary Logon服务貌似才能多人登录
<Flywater> 赞成的举手
 * Cherrot 相当不赞成……
<hamo> adam8157 主席今天好淡定啊...
<Flywater> why don't agree with me
<adam8157> hamo: 你调戏未遂啊
<adam8157> hamo: luatex没有成熟的cjk方案
<hamo> adam8157 对啊...不爽...碎叫了...
<hamo> adam8157 luatex不是天生支持unicode么
<lunnersword> CyrusYzGTt_: 现在可以连上了吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 是 xetex也是, 但是需要cjk方案啊.
<CyrusYzGTt_> lunnersword: 连是可以连上，但只显示一个ie的蓝色标题栏，其它的都是空白
<hamo> adam8157 好吧...我当时没用它写中文...
<hamo> adam8157 忘了...
<adam8157> hamo: .
<lunnersword> CyrusYzGTt_: 大概网速太烂了．．．
<mutou> 各位老大，intel i5 m430显卡怎么能提升下性能啊
<mutou> 跑分才能跑60fps
<vic> tex的各种。。。。xetex latex luatex  xelatex  好吧 我晕了
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim cscope键位映射的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371974 我在.vimrc里加入了 nmap <C-@>s :cs find s <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR> nmap <C-@>g :cs find g <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR> nmap <C-@>c :cs find c <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR> nmap <C-@>t :cs find t <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR> nmap <C-@>e :cs find e <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR> nmap <C-@>f :cs find f < …
<roylez_> adam8157: 那只蛤蟆呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: bed?
<Flywater> good night
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331643
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 妹子...你别这样选房子好么.... - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<fyodor_> lol
<fyodor_> 还是主席好，福利多。:P
<roylez_> gfrog: 这是你还是蛤蟆？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331449
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 表哥你怎么了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> MaskRay: pdflatex+CJK or xetex+xeCJK?
<adam8157> MaskRay: ping?
<MaskRay> adam8157: xelatex with xecjk
<BYC> \list
<adam8157> MaskRay: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: [21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]  lol
<MaskRay> adam8157: pdflatex cjk 是下下之选。context 还不成气候
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt_: 皮痒呢
<adam8157> MaskRay: 嗯, CJKutf8 自带的字太少 还麻烦. luatex还没有成熟的中文方案
<CyrusYzGTt_>  > "[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol] \n" * 9
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_, [21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol] [21:34] == roylez_ was kicked
<CyrusYzGTt_> lol
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt_: lol
 * CyrusYzGTt_ [23:28] == [ub] was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by roylez [o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣)] ,留作纪念，纪念小k的被踢，留后人参观，LOL
<MaskRay> 怎样才能当 access list 城管
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez: 临走之前，让我刷会儿屏行不
<CyrusYzGTt_> MaskRay: 下次hamo来了，你问他，lol
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez: 不回答，我就当默认了
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 我还没刷呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> caleb-: 大师晚安
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
<CyrusYzGTt_> v
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 看见[21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]，留作纪念，留后人参观
<harderock> hello all
<knownbad> Minute man.
<franj> hi
<alvin_rxg> 电视里在放 18岁的母亲……有2个小孩。。
<knownbad> 稀奇吗？
<alvin_rxg> 太稀奇了，我20好几了还是处男。。
<knownbad> 那是你胆小。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<knownbad> 要不你学校的女生都让你睡谝了。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 只要你没强奸人家。　　女生愿意跟你睡有何不可？
<knownbad> 你也只是个见一个爱一个的贱男人而已。
<alvin_rxg> 俺是人見人愛的…
<cleamoon> 温家宝来瑞典送了几百个亿
<alvin_rxg> 可以想象
<cleamoon> 换来的是新闻发布会不许提问
<alvin_rxg> 這電視很誇張  Raus aus dem messie-chaos ...
<alvin_rxg> 新聞發佈會而已。日後歐美媒體該罵的繼續罵
<cleamoon> 刚骂完
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 不是明天再罵啊…
<cleamoon> 不是...刚上飞机就开始骂了...
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<cleamoon> 钱花得不值呀...
<alvin_rxg> 國際上花的錢什麼時候值過了？
<cleamoon> ...
<alvin_rxg> 從最早的援助朝鮮，援助越南，到現在援助非洲。換來的都是表面上的友誼而已。
<knownbad> 你也去援助越南妹啊。
<alvin_rxg> 不認識
<knownbad> 去认识啊。
<alvin_rxg> 大門緊閉的，不好打擾
<knownbad> 你得耐心的撬开她的门。
<knownbad> 前门紧闭后门也可以。
<knownbad> 有门就可以。
<alvin_rxg> 我把 purple/log 同步到 dropbox 裏邊去了……然後它說要5天…… lol
<knownbad> 有手机的话用 google drive.
<alvin_rxg> 等 google drive 推出 linux 版本
<alvin_rxg> 統計了下， Dropbox 有 1.1GB
<alvin_rxg> find -L Dropbox | wc  ==> 2842
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀，google drive 只有 5GB。我这 dropbox 都已经 6.9GB 了……
<alvin_rxg> 宿舍网络好，所以随便同步～ xD
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 你的google drive开通了？
<knownbad> 还没但他屁眼倒是开通了。
<ofan_> knownbad: 试过？
<knownbad> 网站的评语。
<knownbad> 你想试？
<ofan_> 啥评语
<ofan_> google官网说drive not ready yet
<knownbad> 是还没但 google play app 已出来了。　好似和 google doc 结合。
<ofan_> 其实就是google docs
<ofan_> 加了个客户端
<ofan_> 还好之前花了$5买了一年的20G空间
<knownbad> $5/year?  Where?
<ofan_> knownbad: 老的google storage plan
<knownbad> 哦。
<ofan_> http://support.google.com/drive/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=39567&p=butter_old_storage
<[ub]> ofan_ ⇪ ti: Old storage plans vs. new storage plans - Google Drive Help
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-25
<freeayu> 早
<freeayu> 晚上是不是凌晨是不是会发布  12.04?
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 更新Gnome3.4后鼠标主题的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372003 更新Gnome3.4后，鼠标主题在登录管理器界面是自定义的主题，但在输入密码回车后到桌面环境就绪前的一个时间段内显示为默认主题，然后又变回自定义主题怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2012-04-25 9:04
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> .
<ofan_> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 牛奶西施还在
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛奶西施....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 园区里，不错，中午KFC?顺便看看西施
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 行啊
<MeaCulpa> Lipton也不能吃了...
<MeaCulpa> 还好我没喝过立顿
<ofan_> 我就喝过一次
<ofan_> 其实挺好喝的
<MeaCulpa> 不咋的
<MeaCulpa> 对中国人来说那茶太次了
<MeaCulpa> 忽悠洋人还行
<roylez> 白水和可乐最靠谱
<MeaCulpa> 可乐靠谱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/bodymedia-fit-core-armband-healthy-weight-management-system-89-98-about-620.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y BodyMedia FIT CORE 臂带型 健康体重管理系统　$89.98（约￥620） » 什么值得买
<MeaCulpa> 我已经知会可口可乐华东区销售总监助理的秘书，要求增加Diet Coke的市场投放，和大容量Diet Coke
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但似乎对方不予理睬...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你去美国搞两个这个?
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: diet coke味不正
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: diet coke我喜欢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 谁不予理睬？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似亚马逊上的评价还很正面呢
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 秘书不予理睬~~
<MeaCulpa> •Solid experiences with Linux (RHEL a plus)
<MeaCulpa> 干，为啥JD都写这个RHEL
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.amazon.com/Fitbit-Wireless-Activity-Sleep-Tracker/dp/B005PUONIK/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1335316707&sr=1-1
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Amazon.com: Fitbit Wireless Activity/Sleep Tracker, Black/Blue: Health & Personal Care
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y ["too many connection resets (due to Timeout::Error - Timeout: . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 意思就是说“你如果是一个自认为会Linux的2货就更好”
<MeaCulpa> 牛奶西施有一个不错...就是粉太厚
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那个fitbit看了没，怎么可能有900多的评价...
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa @_@
<woju> 太让人感动了，网总是断，给电信打个电话，居然派人上门来了
<roylez> gfrog: 昨天我给你了一个视频，看了没？
<gfrog> roylez: 么的
<gfrog> roylez: 嘛视频？ 在办公室能打开嘛？
<roylez> gfrog: 可以
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: rhel有啥特别的么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫的，很多评价那么长
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 枪手
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 总体来说，大部分现存的商业UNIX是command based, 大部分Linux based OS是config based
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 但是RHEL试图成为command based
<gfrog> ofan_: 有蛋蛋的心血，lol
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 从用户角度，config based更舒适
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 木理解
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 从engineer角度，command based有更好的技术壁垒，更容易捞米
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你还小~~
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331449
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 表哥你怎么了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 讨厌啦，说人家小~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 举个例子，你要配置一个服务，大部分linux里，你改某些配置文件，重启服务即可; 商业UNIX则给你一大把命令，一大把参数，来改配置
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: AIX是个极端，居然搞了个类似注册表一样的东西保存配置
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这样没有手册，没有培训，没有support, 你就死吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，然后文档里写用命令配置便于脚本实现？ lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你对于工作入戏很深...基于配置的，你脚本里只要ed即可...
<roylez> gfrog: fitbit的上传软件需要windows或者mac....
<MeaCulpa> g蛙是Automation蛙？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 评价太长了...枪手我猜是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 未必啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不能开个sshd或者ftp么....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 好吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 评价都5星了
<gfrog> roylez: fitbit？ 是啥东东？ 减肥那个？
<roylez> gfrog: 恩
<MeaCulpa> I love the fitbit. I have been wearing it daily for the last 4 months. However, my first fitbit stopped responding after 3 months. Customer service did send me another with no questions asked but the one they sent me stopped responding today
<gfrog> roylez: 看到那玩意还要专用设备我就无爱了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 短命
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 相对于人类的寿命，这东西太短命
<MeaCulpa> 你要是在北美，可以不停的换
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bodymedia的首页有18摸logo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那本书，记得么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 前段时间大家人手一本的书...今天我在地铁看到有人认真的在看...
<MeaCulpa> 张江男啊...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看毛...
<MeaCulpa> 来面试的吧，呵呵...那么早不该啊
 * MeaCulpa YY 游戏我不停的下mod, 安装目录接近10G, 每几天就有1-2G内容改变...两台电脑同步...那么多年第一次发现rsync有用...
<MeaCulpa> rsync自己会fork自己，怪不得windows上的native port一直不利索
<MeaCulpa> 高手们, windows里不能随便fork()?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛b
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有人写了linux下的fitbit的库
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这货哥要了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan_> windows有fork?
<MeaCulpa> 静观测试
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 可能没有，自己整
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 所以rsync一直没native port嘛
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 有cygwin
<richardlxc> google drive 发布了
<ofan_> 记错了是mingw
<ofan_> richardlxc: 你的开通了，力插得
<ofan_> ？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<freeayu> 如果在终端上，启动一个程序，当终端关掉后，程序也会跟着关掉，我想在后台让程序自动运行，用什么办法
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 拍照。什么牛奶稀释？
<richardlxc> 5G，比起dropbox ,skydrive 差远了
<richardlxc> 并且现在还没有linux客户端
<jiero> richardlxc: 微软的还搞linux客户端？
<ofan_> freeayu: nohup ...
<richardlxc> 容量比起另外两个少很多
<gfrog> freeayu: nohup
<richardlxc> freeayu: 用screen 比较好
<freeayu> ofan_ gfrog nice,, 这是什么原理，为何单纯的加 & 在后面就不行
<gfrog> freeayu: man nohup
<freeayu> richardlxc  screen?
<richardlxc> yes
<richardlxc> screen
<ofan_> freeayu: shell执行程序默认都是shell的children, shell结束所有自进程都要关
<freeayu> 如果要查找nohup守护的程序，把它kill掉，怎么找了 ps aux | grep nohup?
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 我知道，我就在用cygwin
<richardlxc> freeayu: 就用screen吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 但据说模拟的fork()还是有点问题，不过rsync还是不错的
<richardlxc> 非常好的工具
<ofan_> use TMUX
<richardlxc> 都一样的
<ofan_> 不一样
<richardlxc> 都可以多窗口的
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 恩 交作业的时候都用rsync
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: nohup又不会让你在ps里看不到
<MeaCulpa> ps里还是能看到你的东西，照样接受SIGKILL, SIGTERM
<richardlxc> ps aux | grep yourprogram
<richardlxc> not "nohup"
<ofan_> pgrep
<freeayu> 一般你们是用 kill 还是killall
<ofan_> pkill
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Eclipse选择Emacs热键无用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372007 我在虚拟机中装的Ubuntu10.04。软后在ubuntu下面装了一个eclipse用来做C语言开发。 我一般喜欢使用Emacs热键，如果不支持emacs热键使用起来会觉得相当别扭，我会放弃这个IDE。 其它时候用eclipse都挺正常的，但是在这个虚拟机下的eclipse选了emacs …
<MeaCulpa> killall, 如果我明确知道我要杀谁
<ofan_> killall 太狠
<ofan_> 容易误杀
<ofan_> richardlxc: 力插得老CTCP我干啥
<richardlxc> 学习用weechat
<ofan_> 借口
<richardlxc> no
<richardlxc> just the reason
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 淘宝买fitbit，1200起...
<fhmdgxs> freeayu: killall
<roylez> adam8157: 归位啦？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: http://dinohu.github.com/blog/blog/2012/02/27/new-toy-fitbit/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: 新玩具：fitbit - 华华的OCTOPRESS BLOG
<adam8157> huntxu: 归位了?
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: 靠自制, 记录数据没用的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我觉得这东西...不靠谱
<jiero> roylez: 主席太。。。
<jiero> roylez: 竟然能信这个。
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<roylez> adam8157: 作为一个穷人，我还是剩下钱吧
<roylez> adam8157: 忽悠同事去买
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那个婆娘又开始说话了
<adam8157> roylez: 多少钱
<roylez> adam8157: 98刀
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人首帖：Ubuntu 10.04 无法连接移动wlan（望高手帮忙）！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372009 这两天刚开始用Ubuntu，使用中国移动的wlan联网. 右上角的网络连接图标显示已连接，可是打开火狐浏览器却无法显示中国移动wlan的登录页面. 希望有人帮忙一下 PS：中间有过几次可以显示出来并 …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/hS7qW
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Ok, that's close enough you pervert - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: 百度一季度业绩符合预期 盘后跌10.6%
<adam8157> 前几天的传闻是真的?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是巴菲特？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道...
<roylez> adam8157: 百度牛皮吹爆了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<hamo> roylez: .
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，你丫吹啊，吹爆你
<hamo> roylez: 啥？
<wqoldbig> 我的ubuntu12.4打开数据源设置，想把多余的数据源勾掉，但是一点数据源前面的勾选框就出错误提示，有没有人跟我一样的情况？我是用ubuntu tweak修改的源，系统的勾不掉
<fhmdgxs> wqoldbig: 12.04帅不
<wqoldbig> 没感觉出来
<wqoldbig> 感觉跟以前的差不多
<wqoldbig> 其实用了这么些个版本，还是最开始用的9.04印象最深刻，各种特效，还稳定
<wqoldbig> 希望这次12.4LTS版本能稳定好用，然后我就不乱升级了，长期使用吧
<huntxu> roylez: 你怎么又有帽子了
<roylez> huntxu: 公司挂的这个不下线的
<roylez> huntxu: 怕了吧？
<huntxu> roylez: 切，加入access啊
<roylez> huntxu: 不行...
<huntxu> roylez: why
<iGnome> roylez: 有爱好，可钻营。
<hoxily> wqoldbig: 你现在用的什么版本?
<iGnome> 搞定irc的新机制
<iGnome> 折磨ff。
<iGnome> s/(\([^\(\)]*)\n\s*([^\n]*\);\n)/$1~~~$2/g; # 合并分行的函数()
<LeithWong> 早
<hoxily> LeithWong: 早啊
<iGnome> roylez: 来解释下 s/(?!^)[ \t]*#\s*(.*?)$/\t\t# $1/;
<iGnome> 是不是无聊了
<huntxu> 讨厌的括号转义
<jyfl987> 看这个  git clone git://github.com/hornos/ibniz 移植到手持设备上还蛮好玩的
<roylez> iGnome: ?|这是啥
<iGnome> 小嘘嘘。你其他地方写的转义，更多啊
<iGnome> ?! 是 look-ahead 正则
<huntxu> iGnome: ~~~是什麽，忘了啊...
<iGnome> huntxu: nnnd ~~~ 就是字符串。 lol
<huntxu> ...
<roylez> iGnome: look ahead....神高端
<huntxu> tex裏, ~是空格來著
<iGnome> 不是\space嘛
<iGnome> 宽度固定的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 如何复制文件夹下面的全部内容到另一个目录，而不复制文件夹本身？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372015 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tomcatleee — 2012-04-25 10:35
<huntxu> iGnome: [ \t]*和\s*有嘛區別,..
<iGnome> 剔除\n\r\v
<huntxu> iGnome: 你又不用/s的，不是單行的麽
<iGnome> 里面夹杂\n的处理，/s会出错的
<huntxu> 。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你去看看那个 ibniz
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你应该会喜欢的
<iGnome> 你说的，我都不喜欢。
<iGnome> roylez: 再看一个 s/(?<!if)\ \(.*?\)/(-)/sg; # 非if的括号内容清空
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你不看看怎么知道呢
<roylez> iGnome: 别发天书蝌蚪文了...
<iGnome> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻ roylez
<fhmdgxs> iGnome: 这能打死人么？？
<iGnome> ⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾⥾
<iGnome> 🀪🀪🀪🀪🀪🀪🀪
<pocoyo> 神要射了！！
<iGnome> 射pocoyo
<pocoyo> come on!!!
<iGnome> 点҈射҈p҈o҈c҈o҈y҈o҈小҈药҈丸҈
<palomino|working> 神第一射的轨迹最后是弯的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 11点lobby
<palomino|working> 歪把子神
<iGnome> 破马又来劲了。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你开抽sed了？
<ofan_> iGnome: ....sun
 * palomino|working (ಠ‿ಠ)
<ofan_> nnd
<ofan_> 不要发乱码
<ofan_> 擦
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 谁用带缺陷的regex
<iGnome> 破马这眼睛不错
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: regex...深究杀精
<palomino|working> 又暴力！ , roylez
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 这关系得上啊
<iGnome> Ꙭ
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 脱发，杀精，不举
<iGnome> 那是awk的专利
<iGnome> + 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 去，awk是C 语法
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你这么说，打击面太大
<iGnome> ⨃ 送胖子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天是秘书节
<iGnome> 也是缺陷的regex
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，原来是公司秘书节
<iGnome> 某公司的lobby，在秘书排队。肯定是。
<iGnome> 乐乐肯定眼馋得，，，都不说话了
<stardust21> [求助]chromium为啥不能导入.key和.rct后缀的证书文件？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走，去看牛奶西施去
<iGnome> 后缀等于啥都没说。
<iGnome> 牛奶西施。给照片
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 求助ＧＲＵＢ修改时间 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372017 /boot/grub里有个ＧＲＵＢ.ＣＧＦ怎么改，修改后不能保存，闷呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 huanxin97070 — 2012-04-25 10:59
<mint_newbie> 有人用过mint吗
<jyfl987> http://ibniz.asiekierka.pl/ibniz.html  iGnome 这里有个在线版本的 你输入 ^xd*/ 看看效果？
<[ub]> jyfl987,啥网址y IBNIZ-js
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: win有没有进程黑名单之类的东东
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: autoexec.bat是后台运行的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 我想在autoexec.bat里加写东东，让它后台运行
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • USB声卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372021 求教一下，ubuntu 下 能不能直接插上就能用USB声卡，主板是工业用的，没有音频型信号输出。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qstgroup — 2012-04-25 11:12
<gfrog> roylez: 主席为神马想到fitbit那玩意？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt_: 现在不都流行注册表嘛？ autoexec在新版本的win上已经木有了吧？
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt_: 不是有组策略嘛。
<iGnome> 屏蔽一切的
<CyrusYzGTt_> gfrog: 有一个叫做mame32k.exe的游戏模拟器进程，我很讨厌它，想关了它，我想用批处理干掉它，批处理写出来了，不会后台和自启动
<iGnome> 批处理。nnnnd 那级别多低。
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 组策略干掉进程？
<iGnome> 禁止执行
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt_: 好奇怪的思路，这个进程是肿么启动起来的？ 你按它的思路办理就行啊
<iGnome> 禁止错了，系统直接完蛋。记住了。
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 我搜下
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: ...
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.cherrot.com/2011/09/lyx2-texlive-xecjk-xetex-chinese-pdf-settings
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y LyX 2.0+XeTeX中使用中文(XeCJK,中文编号,无乱码) | Cherrot
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 以前一直是cmd+regedit,没搞过组策略
<iGnome> 试试。死了别找我
 * iGnome 10年前搞过。现在不知道咋样了。
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 昨天晚上我的想法是用c掉lib写个后台干掉他
<iGnome> 破蛋蛋，居然投降到lyx
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt_: 那可以啊。看你水平
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 有stdlib.h啊，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: system() lol
<iGnome> 。那级别又低了，估计没戏
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 额，批处理已经可以干掉它了，级别咋低了，
<hamo> adam8157: 这次的面基大会啥时候办啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 应该是不办了
<ofan_> 发现我的小路由能刷dd-wrt
<iGnome> 那就是那进程太傻了。你碰到了。
<adam8157> iGnome: 我才没lyx 给乐乐找的而已
<jyfl987> wtf ircnet的登录还不允许没注册用户的
<hamo> adam8157: 啊？居然不搞了...没人搞起是么？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 组策略禁止那个进程后，再打开那个进程会不会有提示？
<iGnome> 记得没提示，又不是系统的进程
<iGnome> 是禁止执行文件。
<iGnome> system32下面的，找一个exe，禁止试试
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 打开 http://localhost/cgi-bin/hello.pl提示错误 大家指教一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372024 我在 usr/lib/cgi-bin 下建立了个hello.pl文件 内容 #!/bin.sh echo "content-type:text/html" echo echo "hello world!!!" 打开打开 http://localhost/cgi-bin/hello.pl 提示错误 internal Server Error The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and  …
<CyrusYzGTt_> 我试试
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 它还是运行了。。。
<ofan_> test
<[ub]> ofan_, .. ..  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGnome: 在gpedit.msc里的"运行指定的windows应用程序"里我加了mame32k.exe,然后我打开它，还是运行了
<CyrusYzGTt_> 感觉还是批处理好使
<metbsd> linux有QQ音乐吗
<richardlxc> webqq中听
<woju> metbsd: 百度ting
<richardlxc> woju: 有没有客户端？
<woju> richardlxc: windows下有，不过还不太好用
<richardlxc> 噢
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: hiahiahia
<whsailling> 请教大神，关于在arm9下面弄个web服务器：lighttpd+sqlite3+PHP5的
<woju> richardlxc: 正版的音乐听着干净
<whsailling> 请教大神，关于在arm9下面弄个web服务器：lighttpd+sqlite3+PHP5
<whsailling> 可行性多高
<huntxu> adam8157: 不容易
<huntxu> adam8157: 總算紅了
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 禁止win中指定的进程，怎么写
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 不会
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: ...
<stone_cn> ofan
<stone_cn> to ofan
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 那把一个exe加自启动呢
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 建议都修改路由的MTU值 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372027 我路由的MTU值是1480，用上fedora后，网络总会有时候断掉，搞了很长一段时间。今天把系统的MTU值设置成和路由一样的1480，发现网络舒畅了很多。以前用UBUNTU的时候没这现象，路由中连接的其它WIN电脑也没问题，就是我用fedora弄得网络老 …
<stone_cn> 你那还有VPN木有？
<stone_cn> to ofan:你那里还有VPN出售木有
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 这个简单,给它建一个快捷方式,然后拖到开始菜单的"启动"文件夹
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 想要去掉开机自动启动,也很简单,把"启动"文件夹里的快捷方式删除就可以了.
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 哦，
<ofan_> stone_cn: 有啊
<ofan_> stone_cn: 要么，现在就可以开通
<user8888> 各位，Google drive上面下载的那个客户端，安装的时候，一直提示 download failed
<user8888> 然后即使使用了vpn，也说download failed
<user8888> 难道说是dns污染了？
<CyrusYzGTt_> user8888: 使用remote dns或dnssec
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt_: 看来只能改DNS了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 咋？
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫加后台
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 就是后台运行
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 不知道... windows有这个么...
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: a.bat让它后台运行，前台无输出信息
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 把stdout 给NUL啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 不知道才问你啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> stderr也可以给NUL
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 不要那个cmd窗口出现
<soiamso> user8888: unbound
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 你到底是不要cmd窗口，还是要后台运行？
<user88881> soiamso: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> 后台运行的话，help start
<MeaCulpa> start /?
<user88881> soiamso: 已经知道原因了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: start /b
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 要善用帮助嘛~~
<user88881> soiamso: 不过，gdrive似乎被墙了，要添加host才行了，悲剧
<metbsd> windows下的听歌客户端有QQ音乐，酷狗，酷我音乐盒
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 额，实际上，我想让a.bat开机自启动并后台运行，即在桌面上没任何输出
<metbsd> Linux就不知道有什么了
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 我刚才试了下autoexec.bat
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 你这不叫后台运行，你这是要在schedule里面放一个隐藏窗口的app
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 任务计划
<MeaCulpa> autoexec 早没用了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 你win啥版本
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: win7
<CyrusYzGTt_> autoexec.bat里貌似啥都没有
<MeaCulpa> 任务计划
<metbsd> 有人在用win8没
<MeaCulpa> win7没用过，但应该有任务计划
<metbsd> 好用吗
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: win7可以用vbscript么
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 用那个at能设置吗
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 没用过vb脚本
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 主要是不会。。。
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 任务计划里可以设置开机自动运行，至于隐藏窗口，我一般用vbs:
<MeaCulpa> DIM objShell
<MeaCulpa> set objShell=wscript.createObject("wscript.shell")
<MeaCulpa> 三行即可
<MeaCulpa> iReturn=objShell.Run("your command", 0, TRUE)
<MeaCulpa> 如果是cmd里面要后台运行，那就是start /b
<MeaCulpa> 可以google嘛~~~
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 把这个vbs加到任务计划就行?
<CyrusYzGTt_> 正在google
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: yes
 * MeaCulpa 如果我是windows SA, 会毫不犹豫的禁用vbs...
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 那个"your command"是bat所在的路径吧
<MeaCulpa> start /b 可以用来起cmd.exe本身，你懂的
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: yes
<MeaCulpa> 你还是先看看系统是否允许vbs...vbs太妖了
<roylez> palomino|working: https://imgur.com/r/WTF/YVjxx
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y I put clothes out on my son's bed for after his bath, this is what I get... - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/h7zVs
<metbsd> 没人用过win8?
<MeaCulpa> ..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: angry bird https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0zujuDrFT1r4t9h1o1_500.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/SMTl1.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/r/aww/FmN9h
<imadper> roylez: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/hQrw13ZBQgk/?fr=1
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y This hands comfy - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/CIvmA.jpg
<hamo> roylez: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyahkwdbFv1r7ickzo1_500.png
<roylez> hamo: 你这个基佬
<roylez> hamo: 我已经沦落到 proxychains mocp 了
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你的win7默认允许vbs吗
<MeaCulpa> ...
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 不知道,没用过
<kevinyings> xchat fro windows  竟然成日期试用版了。。。
<kevinyings> 我可怎么活啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: alias zsh="proxychains zsh"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> 今天饭后甜点居然是windows...
<kevinyings> 重装也没用，想个办法重装电脑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/ksyd3.jpg
<soiamso> gmail 涨价了？
<roylez> adam8157: 很喜欢这个 http://i.imgur.com/8ia3B.png
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 额，其实貌似现在有两条方法可以实现我的想法，一个是把bat转成exe然后在加"启动“里面，另一个就是你说的任务计划里用vbs,不知该用哪个
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 可以用lua
<hoxily_> CyrusYzGTt_: msgbox "Hello Cyr Boy"
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 应该是 vbs 那个更直接吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 额，我想尽量用自带的
<adam8157> roylez: 吃水不够吧
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 就是所有东西都打包一起？
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily_: 你的win7默认允许vbs了？
<hoxily_> CyrusYzGTt_: 双击运行会弹出Hello Cyr Boy窗口.
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 嗯，
<roylez> adam8157: 算过了，那木头提供的浮力
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily_: 那应该就是允许了
<roylez> hamo: https://imgur.com/XYO5r
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y A picture I found of me and my best friend. - Imgur
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 有一个套件专门开发，屏幕控制的，打包后就一个文件
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 哦
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/d3onL.jpg
<hoxily_> CyrusYzGTt_: 你干嘛不直接用vbs脚本编写那个程序呢?
<soiamso> google 挂了？
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily_: 额，不会vbs。。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: lua 也可以阿
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: lua可，perl可，py可...啥都可，C, C++...
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 你启动里可以直接加bash
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 你启动里可以直接加bat
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 哦，那窗口你也不要是不...
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 对，那个窗口不要
<hoxily_> CyrusYzGTt_: 如果你对脚本很有兴趣,可以看看这个: http://www.aau.cn/
<[ub]> hoxily_,啥网址y 快手(AAuto Quicker)-桌面软件快速开发工具 - Powered by Discuz!
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 他需要能一个文件搞定的，perl py  都不可以
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 哪个启动里直接加bat
<MeaCulpa> 那还是vbs之类吧... 放cmd.exe可以闪一下就没
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/GE8JX.jpg
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 任何文件都可以指定打开方式
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily_: 嗯，我想尽量用自带的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 而且体积要小
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 总比lua好lu
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 他说不懂 vbs .
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你个bot，居然出%08
 * iGnome 发现酷胖是乱码bot
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: google输入法卡一下嘛
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我vbs代码都贴出来了，就三行
<iGnome> 不信，必定是bot所为。 :D
<MeaCulpa> -_-! 我本来就是google bot
 * MeaCulpa 一招鲜，吃遍天，啥都不懂，就是google速度快
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以前的美容广告.. http://i.imgur.com/vwodU.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 外加一个英语好，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: skinny的本就没啥吸引力
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: hmm... 挑关键字是门手艺
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 极其赞同！！！
<CyrusYzGTt_> 往往因为关键字选的不恰当，很难搜出自己想要的答案
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/6ocwk
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Ran into Ex in Subway... - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/u9b6J
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y My Bank Account - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 美国人也2周发一次工资呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 体力劳动者
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/VV7jM
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Chinese ripoffs can be beautiful things... - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 中文真心亮了
<MeaCulpa> NB!
<roylez> hamo: https://imgur.com/VV7jM
<MeaCulpa> http://imgur.com/K5wlF
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y If Bree Olsen is in there, I'll get my boobs checked - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> A片女优代言乳腺检查，不错
<roylez> pornhub 。。。这也能做广告？？？
<kevinyings> 好羡慕，我才一月一千啊
<imadper> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13728515570   期待有钱人买一个, 然后跟我说说使用感受
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 3D高清立体视频眼镜带1080P摄像功能 VUZIX STAR 1200-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: whale-tail + 超低腰满塞
<MeaCulpa> http://imgur.com/gallery/alRcc
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Dear Georgia and Arizona - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> http://imgur.com/gallery/d93h2
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Asian moms are the best! - Imgur
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 一不小心用了sudo chmod 777 / -R命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372038 现在照网上恢复了sudoers为440，就是有个问题：我系统是不是大门洞开，成了个windows了？要不要重装次？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyc3721 — 2012-04-25 13:03
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看看人家怎么发paper的 http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/ja300925h
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y What Really Drives Chemical Reactions on Contact Charged Surfaces? - Journal of the American Chemical Society (ACS Publications)
<MeaCulpa> http://www.chinanews.com/life/z/kangshifu/index.shtml
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 第8届世界方便面峰会
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋五一有神马活动啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 京郊一日游
<gfrog> adam8157: 去哪？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 跟着别人混
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该是昌平
<gfrog> adam8157: 蟒山？
<adam8157> gfrog: 具体就真不知道了
<LeithWong> 蟒山好无聊　巨晒．．．
 * gfrog 我觉得还是自己每天一次解字石比较靠谱。。。 
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/24/1742491.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 麦当娜年轻时所拍性感吸烟裸照即将在纽约拍卖(图) - wenxuecity.com
<MeaCulpa> http://211.157.104.87:8080/sipo/zljs/hyjs-yx-new.jsp?recid=CN95117460.6
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y CN95117460.6
<MeaCulpa> 这个简单
<gfrog> roylez: @@ 为神马发给我。。
<MeaCulpa> 这老太难看
<hamo> adam8157: 跟谁混？
<adam8157> hamo: 同学
<hamo> adam8157: ...果断找新基友了哟...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你杀业太重了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 善哉善哉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 阿弥陀佛 好肉好肉 鳝斋鳝斋
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 加拿大移民一刀切了30万人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 威武
<adam8157> roylez: hah?
<jyfl987> roylez: 是通过 还是drop?
<roylez> jyfl987: drop
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 打倒加拿大白人种族主义政权
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/24/1741646.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 一辆价值千万限量版法拉利在迪拜被弃20个月(组图) - wenxuecity.com
<hamo> roylez: 敢不敢发墙里面的
<MeaCulpa> 哪天加拿大法裔掌权就nb了
<MeaCulpa> 魁北克省不是多次独立失败么
<hamo> adam8157: 放下屠刀，立地成佛...快把op给我...
<jyfl987> 苏格兰快要独立成功了 额
<cnhezhong> jyfl987: 是么
<palomino|working> 大不列颠缺苏格兰及北爱尔兰联合王国
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马你又傲娇了...
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working momo 蛤蟆
<MeaCulpa> http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/24/1741186.html
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 比伯遭粉丝围攻疑被扒掉裤子 歌迷失控泪崩(组图) - wenxuecity.com
<cnhezhong> jyfl987: 苏格兰为何要独立，应该是北爱尔兰吧
<MeaCulpa> 三楼评语中肯...
<roylez> palomino|working: 你摸蛤蟆？是一蹄子踏死 hamo 吧？
<palomino|working> 踏的宾语通常是主席呀
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) p
 * palomino|working (・´ｪ`・)
<MeaCulpa> 苏格兰...本来就基本是两个国家了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天还没看邮件，一坨坨的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一个老美，昨天我这边下班后，到今天上班，给我发了9封邮件，带各种不同的附件....
<jyfl987> cnhezhong: 苏格兰和英格兰 历史上就跟 日韩的关系一样
<huntxu> cnhezhong: 蘇格蘭快獨立了，已經在籌備公投了
<cnhezhong> 惭愧，平时不关注这块。
<jyfl987> huntxu: 苏格兰公投过两回了 都被苏格兰人自己否决了 我看那个民意调查 倒是英格兰人希望他独立出去 要是由英格兰来公投要不要让苏格兰独立 那铁定能独立出去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<jyfl987> 苏格兰独立 英女王不是又多了个王位 ? lol
<MeaCulpa> 勇敢的心
<MeaCulpa> 勇敢的心Robert, 欧洲斧子第一高手
<huntxu> jyfl987: 蘇格蘭的獨立是說政府獨立出來麽
<huntxu> 那還是英聯邦嘛
<jyfl987> huntxu: 国家啊 英联邦是邦联吧
<mint_newbie> just like india canada etc etc
<jyfl987> huntxu: 以前英国王室是有两个帽子的 后来不是合并成一个联合王国了嘛
<huntxu> jyfl987: 對啊，現在就再折騰一下
<jyfl987> 现在又变成两个王国 搞不好就完全分开了
<jyfl987> 不过现在欧洲的趋势是合并 法德都一体了 他们居然还独立
<huntxu> 應該是工黨，太不關心北部民眾的生活了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 英國人向來認為歐洲大陸是一體
<MeaCulpa> 欧陆风情
<huntxu> 歐陸基情
<cnhezhong> 哈
<jyfl987> huntxu: 法德当年跟中日一样哈
<mint_newbie> 我泱泱中华议那弹丸蛮夷之邦，有何趣味
<jyfl987> 中日什么时候一体就好了
<cnhezhong> 我哥们昨天在火车站厕所被一搞基的性骚扰。不知如果揍对方会不会受到行政处罚，打残对方的话会不会受刑事处罚？
<mint_newbie> jyfl987: 日本一直想合体，那种方式你愿意么？
<jyfl987> cnhezhong: 如果是女的 可以  如果是男的 对不起
<hamo> cnhezhong: 基佬也是人啊
<MeaCulpa> cnhezhong: 不干他一顿？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 不是每年漂5cm接近上海了麽
<jyfl987> cnhezhong: 中国法律目前没有界定对男人的强奸
<lrteam> 新手问一下呗，在ubuntu下那个下载软件好用呀？
<jyfl987> 我国法律规定的正当防卫是对于正在进行的 杀人 防火 强奸 这些重罪
<cnhezhong> 大家想法各异。现实是我哥们落荒而逃。
<jyfl987> mint_newbie: 我没看到日本想合体的表现
<jyfl987> 中日要是一体了 以后就不用在北京国打工了 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> 要是我就拿雨伞戳pp...哦，昨天上海下雨
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那基被強姦怎麽判？尋舋滋事麽？
<hoxily> jyfl987: hi, jyf1987
<cnhezhong> huntxu: 合体要等到好多次轮回后才能看到。到那个时候人类是否存在还是个未知数。
<palomino|working> 看有没有伤
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊?
<palomino|working> 有伤算伤害
<palomino|working> 没伤啥也不算
<jyfl987> huntxu: 不知到 上次看到一个女的强奸男的 结果法律没有规定男的被强奸的 搞得不好判 额
<hoxily> jyfl987: 你的名字跟 jyf1987 很像
<jyfl987> hoxily: so?
 * adam8157 国家就是一个耍流氓的概念, 国家民族啥的都不论才对
<jyf1987> hoxily: 现在是了
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog_working roylez http://i.imgur.com/epM1o.jpg
<mint_newbie> jyfl987: 抗战13年……
<jyf1987> mint_newbie: 满清不也入关过 现在满汉不是合体了
<gfrog_working> ad
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.google.com.hk/ggblog/googlechinablog/2012/04/googler.html
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Google 黑板报 - Google （谷歌）中国的博客网志，走近我们的产品、技术和文化: 上海Googler搬新家了
<jiero> 合体把
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可惜google在魔都只招手机码农
<jiero> 全世界都合体把。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 看wayland的tech talk
<jiero> MeaCulpa: android怎么赚钱呢？
<hamo> gfrog_working: 哪有？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 卖应用收利润？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 没收到信呢还 等等看
<hamo> adam8157: 求看...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 挤压对手即可吧，不知道
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: wayland现在在n卡和a卡上如何？
<gfrog_working> hamo: 内部讲座
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 或者android只是google的广告
<hamo> gfrog_working: ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 给你地址先？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为了长远打算的统一互联网
<adam8157> .
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大概吧
<jyf1987> 我想在我的小本上试试wayland 看看能不能省点电
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: 不知道，正在看。。。
<jyf1987> adam8157: 你的钱提取了么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Google无力说服任何厂商整合其服务，只好自己来
<jiero> jyf1987: 都没啥驱动支持，怎么会省电。
<adam8157> jyf1987: 下午那个人就来
<hamo> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Nxxjb.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 在线的啊
<jyf1987> jiero: 再看呗
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 要搞定某些顽固脑袋，必须来软的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内很多人干的活与googler一样，待遇却差很多，时也，命也
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所谓chromeOS,
<jiero> MeaCulpa: google有牌子
<MeaCulpa> 就是没有一家linux愿意捆绑chrome
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怕被绑架了把
<MeaCulpa> 大概吧，除了搜索，我对google其他产品毫无好感
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 不错不错
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 分账问题
<hamo> roylez: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3oxzy0/
<[ub]> hamo,啥网址y Forever Alone - names wifi people connected to people
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 反正我没播成功，还是下载回来了。 似乎证书有问题。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我在播放中
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我有感兴趣那个图书
<gfrog_working> adam8157: firefox？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: y
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 恩，mozilla从google那里赚到的广告费，足够在魔都国金开1层楼样100号人了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 平铺来看了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我感兴趣那色拉吧和橄榄油
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美国有。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 同理，OpenDNS从google捞的也多，google就自己开dns...
<jiero> MeaCulpa:mozilla 把中国人叫到美国去了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没听懂
<jiero> MeaCulpa: mozilla的中国雇员很多呢。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 每一份chrome从mozilla那里夺走的MarketShare 都为Google节约了大笔广告费
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 光冲这点，他就要做浏览器
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哈哈。
<jianghu> 一堆乱码
<MeaCulpa> jiero: DNS 同理，google+同理
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是哦，每一分Chrome夺走的，就可能为google赚钱的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是省钱哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: chrome默认拉你去它的商店，类似appstore
<adam8157> gfrog_working: hamo_working http://imagebin.org/209624
<jiero> 好像现在叫做 play ××
<jiero> google play？
<soiamso> jiero: 基本捆绑进去的收入就成大头了，就像吸毒那样
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 为什么ubuntu 不用chrome  , 而是间接是有 google ad 养着的产品
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 老外有撑伞精神？ 要做最大的蛋糕，而不是自己吃最多？
<jianghu> 终端下乱码好烦人
<woju> jianghu: 我没事做了，你说我做什么好，我不喜欢看麻将
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这点看来，google和微软不同就是google明摆着——
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 那是个流媒体啊 你咋下载
<jiero> soiamso:  linus还是在做蛋糕的
<hamo_working> adam8157: 就看到右上角的xiali和右下角的dropbox了...
<jiero> 哈哈
<gfrog_working> adam8157: wget
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 看来 读圣经的就是不一样
<adam8157> hamo_working: so?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: hamo_working 夏利
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不知道，喜欢细水长流吧
<jianghu> woju: 喜欢干什么就干什么呗
<woju> jianghu: 喜欢炼葵花宝典
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，google来明的，来硬的
 * gfrog_working RHEL 6.3 beta comes. MeaCulpa 
<jianghu> woju: 那就去练
<soiamso> jiero: 他的主张也养活了一大帮人
<woju> jianghu: 恩
<adam8157> jyf1987: 我们通过外服的, 要下个月底才能到帐
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实都是淫秽的，公司的最大要求，是对哪些于自己不利的不动声色。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: none of my business, 除非有厂商出新feature, 并且我先测过，那些linuxer才会请我们帮忙测
<jiero> soiamso: 这个主张从古到今都存在哦。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 国内的 163 qq 那垃圾邮箱也能挣个你是我活，还不是都抄袭的，10G 也没有。
<jiero> soiamso: 养活一堆人说明制度不济
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 哦，这样。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 他们的会议室跟咱们office之前的会议室长的真像，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我没见过啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你来的时候已经拆掉好久了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 女人真是懒惰肮脏的动物，午饭的饭盒留着下午下班时候洗的，都是女人的
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: +10086
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 技术女又是各种极品
<MeaCulpa> s/各种/个中
<hamo_working> adam8157: RH招django写什么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<gfrog_working> hamo_working: cloud
<adam8157> hamo_working: webapp
<soiamso> hamo_working: openshift
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为魔都男人太干净了——我需要洗脸了，7天洗一次太伤害皮肤。
<iGnome> 。
<jiero> iGnome: 我的头发能在火里1秒钟烧完
<quanru> jiero: 七天洗一次?
<soiamso> adam8157: 内部也不用jboss ?
<jiero> iGnome: 用打火机实验了3根头发瞬间到手指，
<iGnome> 上海的3毛？
<adam8157> soiamso: 不晓得 用它干啥?
<jiero> quanru: 只有洗澡才洗脸`
<jiero> iGnome: 5毛
<XwinX> jyf1987: iGnome
<soiamso> adam8157: webapp
<iGnome> XwinX:
<XwinX> adam8157:
<jiero> roylez:
<jiero> adam8157: mypaint
 * adam8157 hah?
<jyf1987> XwinX: ?
<gfrog_working> soiamso: 有用的，有不用的
<XwinX> adam8157: iGnome jyf1987  没啥，打声招呼
<jiero> adam8157: 买触摸显示器把
<gfrog_working> soiamso: 有些人天生对java没好感，有些人只会抱javaa的大腿
<adam8157> jiero: 没需求
<LeithWong> 对java没好感　但还得用的人飘过．．．
<jiero> adam8157: 唔。
<iGnome> XwinX: 可你和蛋蛋也打招呼了。你应该和他是敌人，应该掐架的。
<XwinX> iGnome: 我和他为啥是敌人?
<soiamso> LeithWong: web 后端？
<jiero> adam8157: 我看到一个笨蛋 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_497f1c7d0100p8fd.html
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y [转载]wacom低端液晶绘图板DTI-520入手评测_aerocarrier_新浪博客
 * iGnome 支持 wind 掐 adam
<LeithWong> soiamso: bingo
<jiero> wind 是谁？
<adam8157> iGnome: 明明是我俩掐你
<iGnome> 额。破蛋蛋
<XwinX> iGnome: 打倒长沙老财
<nyfair> http://uguu.org/src_akari_c.html
<[ub]> nyfair,啥网址y akari.c - 赤座 あかり
<iGnome> jiero: wind 的斗篷的大哥
<soiamso> LeithWong: 看来你公司到不依赖 java那一天就开始转向rh这样的了
<adam8157> iGnome: 打到长沙土豪
<soiamso> gfrog_working: 就是什么赚钱就搞什么？
<iGnome> 奇怪了
<MaskRay> Java 是主流语言中对语言发展贡献最少的了吧
<LeithWong> soiamso: 技术成熟的倒是很多　但是人不好招目前　因为java上手简单　才选的这个
<jyf1987> XwinX: 以后打土豪 就去烧ee
<roylez> iGnome: 打倒长沙土豪
<gfrog_working> soiamso: 说内部工具呢，赚神马钱，当然是哪个趁手用哪个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 你是长沙土豪？
<soiamso> LeithWong: 听你昨天说的情况你不是找js的，而是找 html css 设计员
<LeithWong> MaskRay: 还好吧　九十年代　当时java的思想出现的时候　还是很受关注的　不过后来的发展明显不靠谱了　各种规范都烦死了
<XwinX> jyf1987: 嗯
<MaskRay> LeithWong: 你说说 Java 首创了哪些思想
<soiamso> MaskRay: bean
<XwinX> LeithWong: java 不就是发展规范，发展模式的，发展架构的吗？
<LeithWong> soiamso: 就是找纯js的　css等切图　和设计目前倒是都还撑的住
<jyf1987> LeithWong: java不过是在当年计算资源太少情况下 要向编译型靠拢取得点资源使用上的优势而已
<XwinX> MaskRay: 一次编译，到处调试的思想
<gfrog_working> LeithWong: 现在再去翻当年吹java的文章，真是二逼暴了
 * woju 水泥块做好了，由
<soiamso> LeithWong: 搞自家公司的网站，还是代工>
<gfrog_working> XwinX: 这个最鬼扯
<hamo_working> gfrog_working: 基弱爆蛙
<roylez> hamo_working: 在么？
 * woju 水泥块做好了，由java程序员装成大型建筑？
<XwinX> jyf1987: java 最开始是给嵌入设备用的
<jyf1987> 现在脚本大行其道 无所谓了 不过话说 python lua 也都是90年代初出来的
<LeithWong> 不能以现在的眼光看了　呵呵
<XwinX> gfrog_working: 哈哈
<soiamso>  一次编译，到处"调试"的思想 这个到位
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我知道 机顶盒 oak什么的那东西
<XwinX> jyf1987: 嗯
<gfrog_working> hamo_working: 讨厌
<jiero> soiamso: 4层衣服穿上。。。
<jiero> 愣了
<gfrog_working> hamo_working: 你坏死了
<LeithWong> 对于实际应用来说　纯ＯＯ其实也不好　所以smalltalk没存货多少　haskell也是太纯了　在实际的应用中　限制太多
 * woju 将来盖房子，应该不是现在用c c++盖，应该是用java盖
<XwinX> woju: 为啥要用 java 盖?
<XwinX> woju: perl,python, ruby 这些不行吗？
<woju> XwinX: 快速，方便，分工明确
<MaskRay> XwinX: 赞
<jiero> soiamso: 这样才能赚钱不是
<LeithWong> java　该给其他语言让路了　但是目前他的第三方包还是最多的　所以选型的时候　没办法　其他的不够成熟
<woju> XwinX: 这些应该在农村还适用
<gfrog_working> woju: 这三个形容词真是跟java都不贴边
<LeithWong> python ruby等　在后台运行中效率是要差于java的
<iGnome> java盖鸡窝，适合
<soiamso> LeithWong: 不收钱当然好，自己不用搞研发
<jiero> LeithWong: apache在的一天，java就不会倒
<jyf1987> 其实我觉得 开发调试环境未必要跟生产环境一样嘛 比如facebook那样 写的时候用php写 开发调试方便  真正部署的时候编译成cpp再编译成机器码在服务器上跑 这不是两边都兼顾了
<XwinX> LeithWong: java 就要不提什么效率了
 * gfrog_working java当然不会倒，oracle拿它当宝儿呢。 jiero 
<soiamso> LeithWong: cython 出来后就不是这样了
<jiero> gfrog_working:  ...
<LeithWong> jiero: 哈哈　这句总结的好　apache就是太牛了　整个一个牛逼的代码库　各种东西只要找apache都能差不离
<jyf1987> LeithWong: 额 扯淡么 好多python ruby的web server比 java的效率高多了
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙高见
<soiamso> jyf1987:  主要不是很多人会写那种翻译器..
<jyf1987> soiamso: 不许要很多人写 只要有一两个人写就行了 这就跟架构师一样 不许要那么多
<LeithWong> jyf1987: 举个例子
<woju> gfrog_working: c没有java快吧，也没java方便，不过c盖出来的房子精细一些
<soiamso> jyf1987: 但是找到这样的人跟捞针差不多
<jyf1987> LeithWong: python的 tornado比java那个什么tomcat快多了
<gfrog_working> woju: 非要拿c说话嘛？ 你敢找个带VM的语言比比不？
<XwinX> woju: java 是宇宙第一快?
<LeithWong> 国内觉得还好的就是douban了　不过他也只是用python做web的东西　实际运算还是c的
<woju> XwinX: 指的是开发起来快
<iGnome> 又比语言。都死去吧
<XwinX> woju: 开发?
<XwinX> woju: shell 脚本开发更快
 * gfrog_working 需要编译的语言都慢暴了
<iGnome> 一堆破家伙语言，好意思比
<jyf1987> soiamso: 你不要以为人人都是从头写的 比如你要做个python翻译成c代码的  语法解析这块已经有现成的库帮你搞定了 保证新出版本也兼容 你没啥需要努力的 你主要是要想各种翻译规则
<soiamso> iGnome: 你想复杂了 。。。。
<LeithWong> 不小心引入歧途了　语言是永远的话题　哈哈哈
 * huntxu 需要調試的語言也弱暴了...
<woju> iGnome: 建筑手艺，还是要比较学习的
<iGnome> soiamso: 你才复杂了
 * hamo_working 需要写的语言都弱爆了...
<iGnome> woju: 学会再比。
<XwinX> huntxu: 需要编写的语言也弱暴了
 * gfrog_working 需要说的语言都复杂爆了。。
<huntxu> 最好就我想什麽，自動出代碼，這才叫快
<jyf1987> 你们都弱爆了 ee根本不许要写代码 直接让下面的人写就行了
<woju> iGnome: 在学呢，只是学的慢点
<huntxu> 掃描腦電波lol
<iGnome> 秘书不要语言
<imadper> woju: 写的好的话, c不会比java慢吧?
<soiamso> iGnome: 不是 正在讨论 python翻译成C的问题吗
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 今晚要加班. 面试别人...
<jyf1987> soiamso: 其实现在的开发 性能热点本来就有优化
<imadper> woju: 写的不好的话, 什么语言都不能阻止我写出运行缓慢的代码
<LeithWong> c当然是比java快了．．．
<woju> imadper: c开发是时间要长些吧
<iGnome> 没看出。 soiamso 完全是再乱说语言
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 加班面试？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 这可不好
<woju> iGnome: 运行起来应该是c快
<huntxu> adam8157: 球面
<imadper> woju: 比开发效率的话, java优势不明显
<adam8157> gfrog_working: . 那个大哥请不下来假
<jiero> 都把 java 使用者当傻瓜～
<iGnome> woju: 一边去吧。运行asm最快
<jyf1987> soiamso: 比如 要多线程  模型确定以后 python默认那个很烂 别人改成协程的 就快多了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 让他直接辞，你直接发offer，哈哈
<jiero> 为啥
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<woju> iGnome: 所以说java是趋势
<jiero> 因为java培训太多了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 全紅了啊
<jyf1987> 貌似以前pascal比c快吧  现在不知到如何了
<LeithWong> woju: 我不觉得java是趋势　我倒希望他死掉．．．
<jiero> jyf1987: 用的少啊。
<huntxu> adam8157: 有個振到10的，現在+5
<adam8157> huntxu: 我绿了0.2
<iGnome> perl开发最快
<iGnome> java死掉最好
<adam8157> huntxu: 尼玛啊, 你都买的啥哦
<jiero> jyf1987: 我因为玩一个游戏知道了有 pascal
<jiero> huntxu: 照片拿来哦
<woju> LeithWong: 电脑配置越来越好，java是趋势
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: 我觉得某些情况下你进入歧途了，程序慢很多情况下不是语言/vm/解释器/编译器的问题，大多数情况都是写程序的苦逼程序员弱爆了。
<jiero> woju: html5是趋势
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: 也是 我最近在给全网代码做优化 确实发现有好多慢的问题是因为程序员不知道使用这个函数与那个函数的代价对比
<woju> jiero: 不了解这个，我喜欢客户端，不喜欢web
<jiero> woju: 一个好的后端+乱七八糟的前端
<iGnome> 趋势，只能表示这货占用资源巨大。
<LeithWong> gfrog_working: 所以　一般比较的前提就是　程序写的没有问题　也不是经过特别处理的编译　特例木有意义
<jiero> iGnome: 对，占用大，促进电脑销售——这是商业世界你不会不明白
<LeithWong> jiero: 我们这就是一群乱七八糟的后端＋乱七八糟的前端
 * gfrog_working 这周有时间的话把我们内部频道里那只java bot干掉，讨厌死它了，bug一坨，改代码竟然还得重新编译。
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: 比如我们模板里有一些函数用起来的代价是开个链接到memcache取数据 但是许多程序员不知到这一点 以为就跟本地取个hash一样 结果大量的用 其实可以在一开始就载入一次 然后复用
<iGnome> 趋势，只能表示这货占用资源巨大。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 內部bot能幹嘛
<iGnome> gfrog_working 这周有时间的话把我们内部频道里那只java bot干掉，讨厌死它了，bug一坨，改代码竟然还得重新编译。
<jyf1987> 不过这也跟django的烂模板系统有关
<jyf1987> 所以我说得有一些人来搞代码优化
<DBLobster> http://itunes.apple.com/cn/app/tu-ba-dao-hang-mapbar/id391327959?mt=8
<[ub]> DBLobster,啥网址y App Store-图吧导航 Mapbar
<jiero> LeithWong: 后端如果乱了——自己就受不了把。。。
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: 说实话java的优势也在这，有一个成熟稳定效率“比较高”的框架，所以即便是傻子码农，也能码处不是特别烂的代码
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你的bot呢
 * jiero 抱抱 jyf1987
 * jiero 开溜
<iGnome> 其实用java的，都是傻子码农。
<LeithWong> jyf1987: 其实我明白　你说的web后端　用什么语言都无所谓　毕竟就是一个取数据然后展现的过程　当然考虑到开发效率　python很好，但后端更多的还是在大数据的统计计算等
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 打击面大了~~
<huntxu> 神諭就是經典
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: 但是现在其他脚本语言也有成熟稳定的 而且事实上新的应用都是这类搞出来的 最关键是这些框架底层是有加速的 比如python的 gevent底层是epoll这些 未必比java那个自己搞一套的慢啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你不是awk?
<jianghu> 都在干嘛阿各位老大
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我不用java
<iGnome> 掐架啊。 jianghu 你加入吧
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 可以无聊了偶尔调戏，他会发出ohoh，ahah的声音。
<LeithWong> iGnome: 其实　同意你的观点　尤其是死抱着java不放的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 但是你打击面比较大嘛~~
<woju> MeaCulpa: 你是手工艺艺人
<jianghu> iGnome: 怎么掐？
<jyf1987> LeithWong: 不是用什么无所谓 是运行效率慢点无所谓 一定要开发效率快  另外如果语法整齐点 方便用自动化工具优化会比较好
<iGnome> 打击越大越经典
<iGnome> 用windows的，都是傻子。 MeaCulpa
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: 所以我从来都不看好java
<iGnome> lol
<woju> jianghu: 看葵花宝典，实在是没事做
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: java的思想还不错 就是实践起来就。。。
<jyf1987> 要说到处运行 现在哪个脚本不是
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: sun的同学们过于理想化了，是想这么说吧？
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: 屁，沾到GUI就完蛋
<jianghu> 慢慢掐各位
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...这下你打击到我了
<iGnome> jyf1987: java啥思想不错？perl早就这样了。
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: 没有啊 他们的思路很好啊 你看现在大家都这么干 弄个vm 到处移植 但是具体到语法什么的 各种trick就出来了
<iGnome> perl是老大。
<LeithWong> jyf1987: 比起开发效率来．．．可能更关注　人才好不好招的问题　毕竟写java的又多又便宜　之前定架构的时候讨论过这些了　但是最终还是java了
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 故意的。lol
<jyf1987> LeithWong: java也就现在便宜了 以前可不便宜
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: vm不是java最先提出来的吧？
<MeaCulpa> Java不便宜，部署的时候
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: 但是他的jit是很好啊
 * gfrog_working 当年搞java的是尖端行业。
<MeaCulpa> tomcat基本也就每秒20请求
<MeaCulpa> 再往上，Java就开始烧钱了
<jyf1987> 每秒20次可真坑爹
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: 这个不熟，java首创？
<jyf1987> gfrog_working: jit难道不是？
<gfrog_working> jyf1987: 不熟不熟
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙高端
<gfrog_working> roylez: 坏蛋主席
<MeaCulpa> 高端~
<iGnome> 尖端嘎嘛
<LeithWong> gfrog_working: 比较早的smalltalk这种纯oo语言也是基于vm的
<iGnome> 尖嘎嘛
<jyf1987> smalltalk运气不好 那时候计算机没这么广的应用 也没现在这个运算能力
<jyf1987> 要是将来计算机都是超级的 耗电都很少 估计就是lisp天下了 额
<iGnome> 煎嘎嘛
<woju> jianghu: 百度贴吧阿爱情吧被占领了
<LeithWong> 确实运气不好　他的推广的策略也有问题
 * gfrog_working 俺一个连java的hello world都写不出来的在这大骂java，丢死人了，退散！
<LeithWong> lisp的天下．．．．．狂热支持者啊
 * iGnome 支持 gfrog_working
<jyf1987> 反正计算上去了 就看谁的模式方便 或者好写了 如果将来写代码都不用动手 那好写也无所谓了 只要表达逻辑最清楚 直接就行
<LeithWong> 你们这些说风凉话的　不知道写java人的苦逼．．．
<kevinyings> lisp的天下。。。。那得怎样的天下啊，你能看完别人的lisp 代码？
<jyf1987> 那就 forth的天下 lol
<XwinX> jyf1987: 啥天写
<XwinX> jyf1987: 以后根本没编程语言了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 还是有描述的东西
<soiamso> LeithWong: 当你有机会不选的时候，你自己选了当酷比
<XwinX> jyf1987: 机器人自己会描述自己
<XwinX> jyf1987: 直接用 2 进制了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 就算你在人脑之间传播逻辑 你也得有一定的格式
<XwinX> jyf1987: 人脑之间不传播机器逻辑
<palomino|working> 心有灵犀一点通 , jyf1987
<XwinX> jyf1987: 机器人自己玩自己了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额
<iGnome> XwinX: 你落后了。2进制都要废弃了。3进制的计算机了
<LeithWong> soiamso: 发展的眼光　语言都不是问题　写什么最后也有苦逼的时候
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 不管怎样 你走通讯网络 物理通讯总是要把你的逻辑描述给格式化的
 * woju 一直觉得用软件也就是在编程
<palomino|working> 心有灵犀!! , jyf1987
<soiamso> LeithWong: 依赖jre 才是最酷比的问题
<XwinX> iGnome: 以后不用进制了， 模拟电路重新出山
<iGnome> lisp的那笑话，其实很好笑的。
<iGnome> XwinX: 哦。无限进制。。。
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥笑话？
<iGnome> .
<XwinX> iGnome: 都是回括号的那个？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: wayland is so cool, but just cool..
<jyf1987> XwinX: 计算机只是个抽象模型而已 那些指令集的行为只要能实现 无所谓用什么进制  什么原理
<iGnome> 是啊。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马有灵犀
<XwinX> jyf1987: 哪有什么指令集
 * palomino|working 踏主席
<adam8157> gfrog_working: .
<XwinX> jyf1987: 人有指令集吗？
<jyf1987> XwinX: 门电路？
<roylez> palomino|working: ...
<XwinX> jyf1987: 不要门电路了
<LeithWong> soiamso: 你的意思是依赖jvm？虚拟机当时是多么牛逼的理念　后来的scala也在兼容jvm了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 怎么没有？ 你的脑细胞的那些反映都是有固定模式的嘛
<iGnome> 马踏主燕
<XwinX> jyf1987: 啥固定模式？
<iGnome> 细胞没固定模式哦
<jyf1987> XwinX: 这个我还没学到生物学那一步 具体的模式等我学完了告诉你
<iGnome> 你家的细胞才固定
<soiamso> LeithWong:  jre 是一种环境特指 orcale 开发接手那个
<jyf1987> 我说的是固定模式 你说固定 你还真会转移逻辑
<iGnome> 你家的细胞才固定模式
<cnhezhong> 冤冤相报何时了，掐来掐去得多少？蛋扯扯蛋___________^_^无冒犯各位之意。
<iGnome> 可以吧
<jyf1987> 你这土豪 早晚要被点天灯
<iGnome> cnhezhong: 掐架是为了促进思想的进步。
<jyf1987> 别看你今天闹得欢 将来以后点甜灯
<LeithWong> 汗．．．
<XwinX> jyf1987: 甜灯是什么东西？
<iGnome> lol
<cnhezhong> iGnome: 鼓掌！！！！！
<palomino|working> ........和五马分尸一样残忍的刑罚: 双人扯蛋
<hamo_working> adam8157: ^^^
<iGnome> 破马简直就是满清酷刑的宝典。
<palomino|working> =_= , iGnome
<palomino|working> 有那么一瞬间
<palomino|working> 我还以为是我被踢飞了
<iGnome> 。
<hamo_working> adam8157: ...
<MaskRay> LeithWong: smalltalk 也有 vm 啊
<jyf1987> XwinX: 就是拿你的油来熬 大家都知道油里头是脂肪 碳水化合物什么的  所以自然是甜的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 哦，我油没你的多
<hamo_working> roylez: 主席你有bug啊
<iGnome> jyf1987: 你不配做碳水化合物组成的生物，因为你的细胞只有固定模式。
<XwinX> iGnome: 向硅基生命进化中
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 主席... jyf1987 大牛... 我想要维护一个跨进程，non-block的文本文件内容，怎样比较好...交给系统，
<iGnome> roylez: 又去看大厅的秘书去了
<iGnome> 可能是硅胶娃娃。 XwinX
<MeaCulpa> 交给系统用ed来改，还是自己实现...th
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: !!!
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯，这个好
<void1> MeaCulpa: syslog
<iGnome> 你个破酷胖bot
<iGnome> XwinX: 这个现实吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 现实
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 今天你第2次了吧
<MeaCulpa> void1: syslog sux, 不想喷 RHEL  的syslog
<hamo_working> roylez: 还真去看妹子了...
<XwinX> iGnome: 送我一个台
<iGnome> 一台的？
<MeaCulpa> void1: RHEL5, 连syslog-ng都不是
<XwinX> iGnome: 一个
<iGnome> 。。。 rh真作孽。又提syslog
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 忘掉5吧，古老的系统。
<MeaCulpa> 且syslog不带seek回去的
<iGnome> XwinX: 你去 jyf1987那切一刀
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 我也想啊，环境使然
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我没说你油比我多
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: redis
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你的分子原子都是随机应对化学反应的
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 恩...可以考虑
<iGnome> 分子，原子，，，，
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 没听懂你的意思
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 如果你不爽，你可以想象一下每天还要折腾RHEL3/4的苦逼们
<iGnome> lol
 * gfrog_working RHEL3还是2.4内核啊有木有。
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你的电子还是三性的
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你身上物质的原子核都多带点中子的
<LeithWong> 同位素人？
<LeithWong> 哈哈哈
<iGnome> 某人进入思维紊乱的状态了。 XwinX
<jyf1987> 土豪就是土豪
<yangjia> $TERM 这个环境变量是做什么用的？
<yangjia> 有些不明白
<iGnome> yangjia: 现在没啥用了
<yangjia> iGnome: 那以前是做什么用的来？好奇
<LeithWong> yangjia: 如果你ssh到远程　会根据你的term变量　返回不同的ＸＸＸ方案
<iGnome> 以前term之间判断些啥的。比如颜色支持等。大概。
<iGnome> 不掐架了。不好玩。不掐架了。不好玩。
<LeithWong> 还真没人说话了．．．
<LeithWong> 以前都是挂着irc看你们扯．．．
<iGnome> 要不，大家掐网站吧。先掐百度。请蛤蟆出来应答。
<LeithWong> 这个好　啥啥竞价排名
<iGnome> hamo_working:
<hamo_working> iGnome: 为啥先掐百度？
<quanru> 我说句.gnome3.4的截屏键能用么
<iGnome> 百度最破啊
<LeithWong> 错了　是凤巢
<jyf1987> 百度那个cloud 额
<iGnome> 搜索随便一个技术问题，反正是找不到答案的。蛤蟆。你说为什么
<jyf1987> 国内看来还是php势力大
<hamo_working> iGnome: 因为你没用google
<hamo_working> iGnome: 技术问题我度不管..
<huntxu> 如何戴套套百度肯定能搜到
<iGnome> nnnnd 你个叛徒
<hamo_working> huntxu:You got it
<iGnome> gaoji叛徒蛤蟆
<hamo_working> huntxu: 还有如何搞基和鸡
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问怎么把关闭按钮移动到左上角？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372050 这个问题纠结了好久了。。习惯了关闭按钮在左上角。。突然换到右上角各种不习惯 gnome-tweak只能调节数量，不能移动。gconf-editor直接找不到键了- - 求各位大大指教。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 darkt — 2012-04-25 14:48
<iGnome> hamo_working: 在你哪里，不是基和鸡不分的嘛
<iGnome> 百度的地图，咋现在活了。 hamo_working
<iGnome> 排挤骨骼的那么久。居然活了。
<iGnome> 是不是天天行贿？
<iGnome> nnnnd ctrl-a 按成 ctrl-q。刚才蛤蟆回答问题了没。
<huntxu> adam8157: +1
<huntxu> iGnome: 蛤蟆無視你了
<adam8157> huntxu: hah?
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天的戰績
<iGnome> adam8157: 开除蛤蟆
<adam8157> huntxu: -0.2
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 然后把排骨订出来。
<iGnome> 咋没人掐架呢
 * hamo_working 电话会议中
<gfrog_working> adam8157: RHEL5的nfs支持ipv6链接么？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 支持 但是不support
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 要加特殊选项或者神马包么？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 不用吧, 根本不是一层, nfs可以搭建在各种网络中
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 好吧，了解，thx
<LeithWong> 正好有空　问个问题　为啥现在好多服务器装centos系统呢？
<roylez> hamo_working: 跟眼红姐打电话呢？
<roylez> LeithWong: centos是拿rhel源码编译的，很多以为rhel好又买不起的，就装centos了
<jianghu> woju: 被谁占领了？
<LeithWong> roylez: 也就是说用centos能享受到部分rhel的便利　那问题就转移到rhel了　rehl在服务器上有跟其他的发行版很明显的优势么　内核什么还有各种工具的代码的都是自己修改过的吗
<woju> jianghu: 不清楚，一群悍匪
<LeithWong> 是不是有官方维护　这样bug修改的快　而其他的发行版大都是社区　所以rhel和opensuse之类的就比较让人放心？
<hamo_working> roylez: 艳红姐根本就见不到..
<yangjia> 还有一个原因，比如oracle认证了rhel，但是没有认证centos。当oracle出现问题，你去找oracle support的时候，oracle可以用你使用未经认证的操作系统来拒绝服务哦。
 * adam8157 介大哥还没来
<yangjia> os是用来支撑上面运行的软件的，选什么还要看上面软件的要求
<hamo_working> adam8157: 被放鸽子了？
<adam8157> hamo_working: 说是三点左右 等待中
<LeithWong> yangjia:　看来还是服务重要　一般情况那些软件应该在不同的os上都有的吧　毕竟linux发行版之间的差异还是挺小的
<yangjia> 象oracle不会都做认证的，这些商业软件厂商都这么干。
<jianghu> woju: 悍匪？
<jianghu> woju: 什么样子的悍匪？
<woju> jianghu: 强盗啊，就是不讲道理那种，为了利益
 * may1i 在五教发来贺电
<jianghu> woju: 百度没怎么进去过
<woju> jianghu: 我先猫在百度知道呢，百度知道被占领了过后，就到贴吧了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 忙不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝水不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°..
<LeithWong> 擦．．．你们这是什么情况
<jianghu> ？？
<jianghu> 自动退出了
<LeithWong> jianghu [~jianghu@117.136.9.60] has quit [Ping timeout: 246 seconds
<woju> jianghu: 山东青岛？
 * may1i 被一个上拉电阻折腾了三天…我去
 * may1i 上拉电阻请用472，勿用103，珍爱生命…
<alvin_rxg> 你被電死了？
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 总线被上拉电阻干死了
<LeithWong> 还有做硬件的呢啊　呵呵
 * hamo_working roylez MeaCulpa 喝水都一起...
<jianghu> woju: 山东菏泽
<may1i> LeithWong: CS学生路过，我也是被逼无奈
<cfy> 上拉电阻。。。。
<cfy> 怎么又有两个ee
<LeithWong> 美丽　这名字起得好啊　记得上学的时候也弄过硬件　不过也就是弄点模拟的东西
<cfy> pocoyo: 你觉得emacs慢么？
<iGnome> hamo_working: 才发现？天天如此
<iGnome> cfy: 。
<cfy> iGnome: ee好。
<cfy> iGnome: 我觉得你需要的不是正则，是语法分析啥的软件啊
<iGnome> 我的写法好吧。
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> iGnome: 好
<iGnome> 要发挥正则的最大效果
<cfy> iGnome: 要我就emacs处理了。。。。
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧。。。。其实自己改改就行。
<iGnome> 其实，估计是当时是没过滤\r。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 设置个按键宏就行。毕竟，这些代码是要看的嘛。边看边处理
<iGnome> hexdump过后，发现了。没理会
<cfy> iGnome: 看来你需要换编译器了。
<iGnome> 不至于吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 看来你需要换编辑器了。
<cfy> iGnome: 换成emacs吧，vim看不出来？！
<cfy> iGnome: emacs编辑perl很爽的
<iGnome> 。。
<richardlxc> good
<OTiux> @@
<iGnome> 打倒 emacs 党
<richardlxc> emacs is great.
<cfy> iGnome: 用了emacs你就不用那么麻烦，去用hexdump看了。。
<adam8157> cfy: vim 可以调用xxd嘛 cc iGnome
<cfy> adam8157: emacs打开就能发现换行符的问题。不过vim应该一样啊。
<cfy> adam8157: 看来是 ee 傻了 :D
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 豆腐好
<adam8157> cfy: 当然能
<pocoyo> cfy: 启动时还是用着的时候？
<iGnome> 一点这破事情，也可以吹嘘下。支持 cfy 当党代表
<iGnome> 蛋蛋，你来掐他
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/23827/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 视频：美国某州禁止中学生牵手亲嘴，主持人强烈吐槽 - 萝卜网
<cfy> pocoyo: 跑elisp的时候，貌似很慢。我的体验是，打开十几M的文件，开了linum-mode，很慢
 * adam8157 goto是个日文姓氏...
<cfy> iGnome: 那我来你这当？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没打开过这么大的文件 也不开 linum-mode
<iGnome> 我这没党
<pocoyo> cfy: 这看看行号 有啥用？ 很炫？
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有啊，习惯性的打开。。现在不开了。。。主要可能编译C的时候，错误提示是提示到行的嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 你面的大哥居然是个日本人...
<cfy> pocoyo: 写perl也是吧。写cl就无所谓了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 不是
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧。。。
<iGnome> bones7456: 你家那破网页，咋没加信用卡的地方
<DawnFantasy> cfy, hi
<iGnome> 破淘宝的按钮，都做成图片，和广告放一个目录。
<adam8157> hamo: 这一会儿我跟你说的是三个人
<DawnFantasy> iGnome, 防止你。。。。
<DawnFantasy> 过滤广告
<cfy> iGnome: 等我熟悉了emacs lisp
<cfy> iGnome: 从各种角度秒杀你的perl lol
<iGnome> 豆腐。你现在搞啥业务了
<cfy> iGnome: 不过这样没啥意思了。。。好歹以前我也用perl..
<iGnome> 咋可能。lisp困难重重。没见perl有啥问题过
<cfy> iGnome: ....cl有性能，emacs有功能。lol
<LeithWong> 呵呵呵　有看到人对掐了　真好
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 又吵架了，我真是太不淡定了。 @@
<bones7456> iGnome, 我是土人，没有信用卡的
<hamo> gfrog_working: lol
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 没人和我吵啊
<roylez> gfrog_working: 跟 hamo 吵架了？你俩基友要和谐啊
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 不是喝水去了么...冒出来的真快...
<gfrog_working> roylez: 谁跟他是基友！ hamo 的好基友是蛋蛋！
<cfy> roylez: 不是三个么？
<cfy> ......
<hamo> adam8157: 你还能忍？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你想被吵架？ 等我酝酿一下。。
 * hamo 嚓！！！我忍不了啦！！！
<cfy> 昨天是hamo被赋予op光环么？
 * gfrog_working 被踢的永远是hamo 0_0
<DawnFantasy> 受的。。
<cfy> gfrog_working: 我也经常被kick啊
 * gfrog_working 不扯，format-patch去
<gfrog_working> cfy: cmft
<cfy> cmft
<cfy> cmft?
<iGnome> bones7456: 你这不是不熟悉业务嘛。。
<gfrog_working> cfy: comfort
<iGoogle> ee
<cfy> +v是啥？
<c\nc> 阿姨
<cfy> bones7456: 还记得bsdgames么？
<adam8157> cfy: 基之印章
<cfy> bones7456: 我给atc写了个bot,但是貌似真的没人玩atc了。。。
<cfy> 两ee同时开始说话？不应该啊
<bones7456> iGnome, 怎么熟悉干嘛啊？
<iGnome> bones7456: 破排骨。你看，害我买都没买成
<bones7456> cfy, 呵呵，我也很久没玩了
<iGnome> 还超时
<bones7456> iGnome, 信用卡现在有诸多限制，银行方面不让玩呢
<jianghu> hamo，真抗踢阿
<iGnome> 我是说按钮的事情。 bones7456
 * hamo 哎...
<iGnome> 图片按钮
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么 i google也说ee了？
<iGnome> cfy: 别乱说。那家里的机器，带bot的
<cfy> iGnome: 我才不信是bot呢。
<jianghu> 哈哈
<cfy> jianghui?
<bones7456> iGnome, 哦，那我不知道了～
<roylez> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61b69811gw1dsari6tw06j.jpg
<iGnome> 无缘无故，按钮就消失了。图片被屏蔽。 bones7456 赶紧去改好。
<roylez> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67bf1bb2gw1dsaoa08n6hg.gif
<hamo> roylez: 这个应该发给 gfrog_working
<gfrog_working> roylez: hamo @_@
<cfy> roylez: 发给我就行
 * gfrog_working 扮无辜状卖萌
<adam8157> ...
<LeithWong> 什么意思　装机器人
<roylez> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/89c9abf6gw1dsbu5n4t0yj.jpg
<iGnome> 可怜的蛤蟆
 * adam8157 中介来了
 * adam8157 afk
<user8888> hello
<user8888> everybody
<cfy> 不会编译。。。。T_T
<[ub]> user8888, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: $1~~~$2是啥啊。。这个~~~
<user8888> 发现Google drive同步不能，是不是需要改host？
<bones7456> iGnome, 截图看看，哪个地方
<woju> jianghu: 好无聊
<user8888> 有可用的host没有？
<iGnome> bones7456: 回家再截图。上次不是给你过邮件嘛。
<iGnome> 结算的按钮都没。
<cfy> 可以让 i google截
<iGnome> cfy: .
<cfy> iGnome: $1~~~$2里的~~~是啥？
<iGnome> nnnnd 又问。
<cfy> iGnome: 我不知道啊。。。~~~是啥？
<iGnome> ~~~是字符串。知道了不
<cfy> iGnome: 普通字符串？那要来做啥？
<jianghu> woju: 我刚下班，只上网肯定无聊
<iGnome> 方便grep结果
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你刚才没说啊。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 你和 huntxu一样的笨。 :D
<cfy> iGnome: 不是。。。主要是perl语法太多太奇怪了。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 老了，记不住了
<iGnome> 你疑神疑鬼嘛。lol
<cfy> .
<cfy> 我怕露了啥高级语法糖
<hamo> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1dsbxxrx34nj.jpg
<user8888> 有没有人比较多的可以匿名聊天的，人比较多的中文群组之类的？
<iGnome> 学术派，居然不相信自己
<user8888> 比如说什么irc、gtalk群拉什么的
<bones7456> iGnome, 用小众浏览器的结果，呵呵
<cfy> iGnome: 那整个js吧。。。修复下。。
<iGnome> 破排骨。这是事实。
<c\nc> ~
<iGnome> 看到老邮件了？ bones7456
<bones7456> iGnome, 恩
<iGnome> 原因呢？是和广告放一起了不。
<roylez> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62f87eb4gw1dsati2wignj.jpg
<bones7456> iGnome, 我不知道原因啊
<iGnome> 不会吧。就是屏蔽导致的嘛。
<iGnome> html可以看出路径
<woju> jianghu: 我们这里的年轻人要么做事去了，要么打麻将，没有其他的活动
<DawnFantasy> perl...很好。。
<iGnome> 莴苣 和 浆糊 聊天
<iGnome> 豆腐。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.likecool.com/Gear/Office/pencil%20dice%20by%20Sebastian%20Bergne/pencil-dice-by-Sebastian-Bergne_1.jpg
 * gfrog_working 好困
 * gfrog_working 又到了每天迷糊的那个时间了。。。
<roylez> gfrog_sleepy: 找你的 hamo 去啊
<woju> gfrog_sleepy: 喝水
<bones7456> iGnome, 你用ff打开看一下吧
<hamo> roylez: 坏人
<roylez> hamo: 坏蛤蟆
<zer4tul> 蛤蟆果然健在
<hamo> zer4tul: 早..
<zer4tul> 一戳就出来了
<zer4tul> hamo: 早
<iGnome> bones7456: 不需要。取消屏蔽，就正常的嘛
<gfrog_sleepy> roylez: 坏蛋主席
<gfrog_sleepy> woju: 喝水有啥用
<roylez> gfrog_sleepy: 坏蛋是 adam8157
<woju> gfrog_sleepy: 提神
<bones7456> iGnome, 你都知道是自己屏蔽的，还问
<iGnome> bones7456: 就是不正常啊。把按钮做成图片，图片还放广告目录一起的。
<gfrog_sleepy> roylez: 他是坏蛋蛋，你是坏蛋
<iGnome> 坏排骨。坏淘宝。
<iGnome> 嘎嘛，你不是睡觉中？
<bones7456> iGnome, 你搞个白名单啊
<iGnome> 谁那么无聊。还清理图片名啊。
<iGnome> 你证实下是放一起就行了。我不屏蔽你家的图片了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> .
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 为啥目标文件不能删除呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372055 下面是我现学现用的makefile #!/bin/bash obj=ligdr.o trimlen.o filesize.o gdr:$(obj) gfortran -o gdr ligdr.o trimlen.o filesize.o ligdr.o : ligdr.f gfortran -c ligdr.f trimlen.o : trimlen.f gfortran -c trimlen.f filesize.o:filesize.c gcc -c filesize.c .PHONY:clean clean: rm $(obj) 在makefile 的结尾，我需要 …
<jianghu> ／quit
<jianghu> ／quit
<linsux> 大家在忙啥呢
<woju> linsux: 无聊透顶
<linsux> 我在用opensuse了
<linsux> 双得很
<linsux> 爽
<linsux> 就是没有qq
<woju> linsux: 没用过
<linsux> 以前搞不定的，现在在opensuse全部搞定
<linsux> 连samba都搞定了
<woju> linsux: 能不能apt升级？
<linsux> 类似apt
<linsux> apt一般都有的
<linsux> 除了变态的slackware
<woju> linsux: 只用过redhat,debian和ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> 什么一般 apt 都有
<roylez> adam8157: 米国人对抗黑移民这是严格，足球都被遣返了 http://jandan.net/2012/04/25/soccer-ball-swept-away.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 日本足球飘洋过海来到美国
 * gfrog_sleepy 发钱了发钱了. adam8157 
<roylez> gfrog_sleepy: adam8157 给你发基情费？
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: 我收到一俩小时了
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 神马状况？
<adam8157> roylez: 工资
<roylez> adam8157: 我几乎都没钱买机票了
<adam8157> roylez: 我才是穷啊
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: T_T 为神马我才收到
 * hamo 困死了..
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: 我等一天了
<gfrog_sleepy> adaam: co
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: co
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo: co
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: 啥?
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: 同等
<hamo> gfrog_sleepy: 啥？
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo: 同困
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: hamo 你俩。。。
<snake_sinner> 哎呀～～～
<user8888> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:National_IQ_Lynn_Vanhanen_2006_IQ_and_Global_Inequality.png
<user8888> 中国人的智商竟然如此高
<user8888> 意外啊
<jamestung> 请问12.04正式版是26号，具体是几点发布？是零点发布吗？
<linsux> 我意思是一般像类似apt的软件管理工具，所有的linux发行版都有，除了古怪的slackware
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 浏览器出现“域名纠错系统” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372057 为什么同一个网址在不同的浏览器中有的会出现“域名纠错系统” 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2012-04-25 17:03
<jamestung> 请问ubuntu12.04正式版的发布时间，是北京时间26号几点？
<chenchacha> 晚上去了
<jamestung> 哎，又要多等一天。
<linsux> 你们都可以试试opensuse，绝对不比ubuntu差，甚至还比ubuntu好些
<linsux> suse的yast真的是强，把linux底层完全呈现出来，再也不用打长长的命令了
<sjd> hi all
<[ub]> sjd, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<linsux> 你会中文吗
<linsux> lao wai?
<sjd> 谁有metalink的帐号
<linsux> metalink还要帐号的？
<sjd> 嗯
<sjd> 不购买oracle没法用
<linsux> 什么意思
<linsux> metalink是用来下载东西的吗
<nyfair> nzb?
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: ping. I rem I asked you how to jump between different locations which contain one tag in vim before, right?
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: y, and?
<woju> 英文不错
<linsux> 英文不好怎么能看得懂wiki
<linsux> 这里没人用suse？
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: and?
<linsux> 这么好的东西都没人用过
<hamo> gfrog_sleepy: and?
<adam8157> linsux: 你觉得发行版直接差别很大么?
<woju> linsux: 你是做广告的吧？
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: and I forgot again...
<linsux> 至少我没有看到其他哪个发行版有类似yast的工具
<hamo> gfrog_sleepy: and?
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo: 讨厌。。。
<gfrog_sleepy> hamo: 坏人
<linsux> 我不是做广告，只是不想大家错过好东西
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: ctags will ask you to choose
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: you mean, taglist?
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: for cscope, you can open the quickfix window to choose
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: no hotkey? @@
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: mine: nnoremap <silent> <F7> :botright copen<CR>
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: ....
<yall> ls
<adam8157> yall: 点点怎么了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 我只會狂:tnext TAT
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • Ubuntu 12.10 发布计划 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372060 来源： https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2012-04-25 17:57
<adam8157> huntxu: 脑子不乱么这样?
<huntxu> adam8157: 還好啊 = =
<gfrog_sleepy> adam8157: do you have available machine in bos site?
<gfrog_sleepy> huntxu: well, no default keybinding for the tnext/tprevious cmd?
<huntxu> gfrog_sleepy: 自己map會怎樣 = =
<gfrog_sleepy> huntxu: 好吧，自己map了其他机器上木有，最近要好多台机器跳来跳去的用。
<adam8157> gfrog_sleepy: pm
 * woju 吃了好大一碗面条
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP 滤镜练习之模糊、投影 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372062 今天学的内容，内容跟上次的亮度对比度相似，只是用滤镜来实现，操作要复杂一些有些绕弯的地方， 操作步骤： Code: 第18课 学会使用滤镜  1、复制图像，点菜单“文件－创建自剪贴板”，或者打开一幅图片文件也可以  …
<wqoldbig> 12.4还没出呢，论坛版块就没了，变成12.10了
<wqoldbig> 12.4不是LTS版么，怎么不保留版块
<savr> hello chinese users of LINUX
<savr> niiiiiiihow
 * savr waves
<savr> what percentage of chinese that study in a shanghai university end up living in shanghai?
<freeayu> 今晚，是不是会发布正式版 了？
<freeayu> savr who are u
<savr> THE #ubuntu-cn laowai
<freeayu> savr  really?
<savr> yes
<freeayu> savr    what are u doing in shanghai?
<savr> I'm not in Shanghai
<savr> next week I will be
<freeayu> where are u
<savr> Australia
<freeayu> great
<savr> so.... anyone know?
<savr> what percentage of chinese that study in a shanghai university end up living in shanghai?
<Ivan-H> 我进错地方了？
<Ivan-H> 这是中文频道吗？
<savr> Ivan-H, niiiihow
<zer4tul> Ivan-H: 是
<zer4tul> savr: i think nobody knows here.
<savr> :(
<zer4tul> savr: but why you care about this?
<savr> just interested
<Ivan-H> savr: 你也whow
<Ivan-H> zer4tul: 看到英文有点懵
<debianer> 是不是用聊天室的人越来越少哦
<Ivan-H> 今天少很多
<zer4tul> savr: i tried to search this, but end up with nothing. there is no trustable numbers announced.
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: cmd里的那个at能不能设置开机自启动？
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 不能吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 或每隔一个小时执行一次也行
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 哦，
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 你是说windows的那个？
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 额
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: @_@
<savr> zer4tul, what would you say in your experience? Would a good student stay in the big city?
<zer4tul> savr: lots of them (60% or up) will be.
<savr> hmmm interesting...
<soiamso> savr: you still finding coding partner?
<zer4tul> savr: or at least trends to be
<savr> soiamso, not right now... maybe soon.
<debianer> 我是说，整个中国是不是用IRC的人越来越少哦
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 改注册表行不
<soiamso> savr: come back china again? what happen last time
<zer4tul> savr: if you are asking about the computer science majored students. the percentage will be much higher
<savr> I'll be back next week
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: windows不是有一个定时任务么？
<soiamso> debianer: 是的，只会qq
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 什么定时任务？
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 叫scheduler还是啥
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 任务计划？
<zer4tul> 哦，对
<debianer> soiamso: 大学生也这样了吗
<zer4tul> debianer: 很正常
<debianer> soiamso: 你遇到reiv了吗
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 有crontab之类的吗？
<soiamso> debianer: 没有
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 看起来好像是类似的东西
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 我没真正用过
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 哦
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 我的windows仅仅用来玩游戏而已
<savr> zer4tul, so I'd assume the reverse for industries like textile?
<CyrusYzGTt_> zer4tul: 感觉好复杂，那个定时任务，还不如直接改注册表简单
<BYC> latexMS office
<zer4tul> savr: @_@ means you want to find someone not trends to stay at large city?
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 禁止升級到gnome 3.4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372067 把 pacman.conf 裏加上 IgnoreGroup = gnome gnome-extra 也不行了 统计信息: 发表于 由 aduser — 2012-04-25 19:19
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 呃……
<zer4tul> savr: i think i'm not quite understand what you said. -_-|||
<savr> heh
<savr> you said the percentage would be higher for CS
<savr> so I said it should be lower for textile
<zer4tul> savr: ah, yes
 * zer4tul 表示作为ex English Majored Students压力很大
<savr> All Chinese institutes have their photos taken on a clear sunny day
<savr> do they just photoshop the photos or wait till it is a clear day
<CyrusYzGTt_> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<cfy> 变英语频道了？
<hamo> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 你自己搞个定时的 不行吗，库都有的
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 额，自启动，怎么搞
<Freebuilder> 伤感情啊
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 注册service
<roylez_> hamo: 丫不接我电话
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: vbs脚本，
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: ? ,你是要答案？
<CyrusYzGTt_> hamo: 大侠，你昨天晚上的壮举真令人钦佩！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: bingo
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: http://developer.51cto.com/art/200907/133509.htm
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ ti: 以Windows Service的方式运行Python程序 - 51CTO.COM
<zer4tul> savr: wait till it is a clear day. ^_^
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt_: 蛤蟆昨晚干嘛了？
<hamo> roylez_: ...忙着呢...
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 你吧python那几个字 改成 vps
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_ vbs
<hamo> zer4tul: 我把主席kick了...
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: cmd下 a.vbs install ?
<zer4tul> hamo: 呃……
 * hamo lol
<savr> zer4tul, lol
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 你果然又皮痒
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 又不是我说的。。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 里面不就是一个 用python 运行 vbs 的用例吧
<zer4tul> savr: haha... that's true. they will pick a date and say "we will take photos this day". but if it's not clear that day. they will pick up another. and so on, untill they meet a day which is clear enough. :-D
<zer4tul> hamo: 昨天没看到，申请今天再重现一次
<savr> zer4tul, busy day for the photographers
<zer4tul> savr: haha
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: cmd里貌似有个sc指令是干这个的
<zer4tul> savr: but i hate sunny days. too shining for my eyes. i can't even open them.
<soiamso> savr: they shot by themself,  you shot by fotographer in your contry?
<zer4tul> savr: so when i was taken photos in sunny days. most of time, i'll close my eyes.
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 为什么一直纠结在win 下？
<zer4tul> soiamso: 呃……毕业照或者学院的宣传照通常是找摄影师吧
<savr> soiamso, photos of institutes need fancy cameras
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 额，同学求助
<savr> not the one on my phone
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_:  他想干嘛？
<worm> 有个小问题：我可以直接把我的/usr 和/etc复制到别的新安装的系统里面，使它具有和我的旧系统相同的软件和配置吗？
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 把一个vbs加到开机自启动，
<zer4tul> worm: 靠谱的方式是tar打包
<zer4tul> worm: 可以这么干，但是不建议
<zer4tul> worm: 用户设置应该放在你的$HOME下
<zer4tul> worm: 你把那下面的配置文件拷贝过去就可以了啊
<worm> zer4tul: 如果系统版本不一样可以吗？一个是11.10，另一个是12.04.
<zer4tul> worm: 所以说不建议这么干啊
<worm> zer4tul: 我的软件也要拷啊！
<soiamso> savr: every university have a fotographer with fancy camera in china, so you don't need to book a fotographer , because every physical institu in university have a pro fotographer.
<worm> zer4tul: 我不想再装一次。
<zer4tul> worm: 不是通过包管理器装的么？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332092
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 喜闻乐见的印度电影又来了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<zer4tul> worm: 呃……我宁愿再装一次
<worm> zer4tul: 有一些是编译的。
<savr> soiamso, we still call them a photographer... even if they are internal
<soiamso> savr: so they can wait for a good day
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: win下开机自启动貌似方法很多，"启动"文件夹   注册表  任务计划  sc ...
<zer4tul> worm: 自己编译的也建议放到$HOME下
<worm> zer4tul: 具有超级复杂的依赖关系～
<zer4tul> worm: 我自己编译的都放$HOME下，然后每次换电脑就把$HOME打包拷走
<worm> zer4tul: tar要带上p选项吗？
<soiamso> savr: all institue in china are in university. few alone
<zer4tul> worm: 系统重装，但是我会把之前安装的软件列表保存下来，在新系统里批量装上。
<zer4tul> worm: 建议带上
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 装到 service 里就可以了。 service 那里就相当于  rc.d
<zer4tul> savr: we call them a photographer, too.
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331831
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 中国第一！不，他是世界第一！他已经无敌了！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * zer4tul off work
 * zer4tul 下班，回家
<zer4tul> savr: bye
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 早已经看过了。。。
<hamo> zer4tul: 我还在开会...
<zer4tul> hamo: 评审么？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 找个光环踢了你
<savr> bye zer4tul
<hamo> zer4tul: 组会
<zer4tul> hamo: 我靠，你们组会开多长时间啊？
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 小心我再/me
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 我很专业
<hamo> zer4tul: 7点才开始
<zer4tul> hamo: 呃……好吧，够晚
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你这么专业帮我解决下win的问题
<zer4tul> hamo: 闪了，回家吃饭
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 格了就好
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 开个win服务器，让我telnet进去爽爽
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: telnet感觉就是爽，难怪有那么多人要当hacker
<[ub]> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核链表和定时器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372069 我在学linux，遇到个问题望高手指教，是关于内核链表和定时器的； 我这里有两个程序，第一个是 #include <linux/kernel.h> #include <linux/module.h> #include <linux/init.h> #include <linux/slab.h> #include <linux/list.h> #include <linux/timer.h> /*timer*/ #include <asm/uaccess.h> /*jif …
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 一直感觉中间那个后空翻的孩子很专业
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331745
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 【不务正业系列】〖米娜〗齐B小短裤... - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 果然是个棒子，棒子的音乐，棒子的舞蹈，
<hceasy> 叶子在么 ？？？
<hceasy> 叶子在么。。。。。。
<hceasy> 水牛。。
<hceasy> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 喂，开个telnet让我进去参观下呗
<hceasy> 原来还有活人。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: 参你妹
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 没妹，你有吗，
<hceasy> 叶子的服务器还有谁可以动 ？？
<hceasy> pocoyo: 在没。
<hceasy> pocoyo: 你好
<hceasy> 你好
<hceasy> 机器人都死翘翘了。。
<hceasy> hi
<[ub]> hceasy, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<hceasy> [ub]: 机器人你好。。。
<hceasy> [ub]: 你好
<[ub]> hceasy, 那是什么？  ㍬ 
<hceasy> [ub]: 你的主人是谁啊？
<cfy> hamo: 你把主席kick了？壮举？
<houge> 其实我觉得在ubuntu中有个功能挺鸡肋的，就是开机自动检查硬盘错误，一方面我从来没有见到过错误；另一方面即使检查出错误貌似开机就成问题了。
<cfy> houge: 嗯，这个是ext的事情，
<cfy> houge: 可以设置的。一般是挂载n次检查下，或者是多久没检查啥的检查下
<cfy> houge: 可以改长点，或者取消。错了，应该会fsck一下。
<houge> cfy: 不过其他发行版我没有见到过这个功能
<houge> 那倒是
<cfy> houge: 不知道你说的检查硬盘是啥？是fsck么？
<houge> cfy: 呃，就是ubuntu开机那个检查硬盘走条的过程。
<cfy> houge: 那应该每个系统默认都有的。
<soiamso> houge:  这个是格式化，或者后来在 ext 的info 中加入的满25次启动，就进行一次fsck
<houge> soiamso: 原来是这样。
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.04不是lts吗，咋扯版了？10.10借尸还魂？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372071 今年提前一天改版，爪机老是丢回复狂。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2012-04-25 20:18
<Cherrot> http://imgur.com/ 可以做图床么？
<[ub]> Cherrot,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • 请问eclim怎么配置? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372073 系统是arch,用yaourt装了eclim和vim-javacomplete 按照提示,执行了: cp /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/eclim/resources/ ~/.eclim/resources vim配置文件中添了句 autocmd FileType java setlocal omnifunc=javacomplete#Complete 之后在eclipse中打开eclimd, 再开vim,几个命令可以用了, ingEclim 通过。 可惜之 …
 * _^x^_ 大家好。请问有人用 12.04 做 U盘安装盘吗？似乎 f17 和u12.04 都无法引导。
 * CyrusYzGTt_ [21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]  lol
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 你来啦
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez: 你又不是被我踢的。。。你个踢人狂魔
<roylez_> 因果循环，报应不爽
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez: 给我个帽子，让我踢你爽爽，lol
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 你那个开机自启动文件夹在哪里，win
<konamiue> 12.04正式版是明天出么？
<cfy> test
<[ub]> cfy, .. ..  ㍭ 
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: windows 7 中文版是在这里: C:\Users\hoxily\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 额，好长啊
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt_: 插屁可以在其他地方
<hoxily> 可能
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt__> irssi果然不习惯。。。
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: win7的默认的都一样吗
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 解压7z或zip文件时出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372075 在解压7z或zip文件时出现“装入归档文件时出现了一个错误。”，命令行输出为“/usr/bin/7z: 2: exec: /usr/lib/p7zip/7z: Permission denied”，这个怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 帆行天下 — 2012-04-25 21:03
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 大概就是把hoxily替换成 CyrusYzGTt__ 吧.
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_59cb8a930100lqdg.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt__,啥网址y win7的自动启动项_闫波_新浪博客
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 你试下 点击“开始菜单”-“所有程序”，是不是看到了这个“启动”文件夹？
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 对啊
<debianer> 我想请问，debian可以作成U盘版吗
 * _^x^_ U12.04 正式版明天出吗？
<konamiue> 同问啊
<konamiue> 我笔记本就等着装了
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 把vbs脚本拖到这个文件夹里，不知会自启动不
<konamiue> 11.10被折腾得不行了
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 你试下
<konamiue> 应该可以的
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 会的
<yall> ls
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 哦
<[ub]> yall: .. ..
 * _^x^_ 有人用用过Arch没？
<soiamso> debianer: unetbootin
<yall> > Date.Today
<yall> _^x^_: 用过的
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 放上 自动关机0秒延迟 的脚本也是可以的.
<_^x^_> yall: 你觉得怎么样？
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: :-p
<yall> _^x^_: 还可以。就是太简单。没法太定制
<_^x^_> yall: 简单？我今天装了一天才把gnome装上。
<yall> _^x^_: 功能太少
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 放上 自动关机0秒延迟 的脚本也是可以的.，你放进去的还能开机吗？刚开机就关机。。。
<CyrusYzGTt__>  > Date.today
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 当然可以, 安全模式(Safe Mode)就行了. 开机时猛击 F8, 会提示启动方式, 带命令行的安全模式, 带网络的安全模式... 这时自动启动的东西都不会自动启动了.
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt__, 2012-04-25
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: ...
<hoxily> cd /; rm -rf * .*
<_^x^_> yall: 哦！呵呵，还没用得你那么熟练，所以还在尝试中。
<yall> _^x^_: 现在吾用践兔。
<_^x^_> yall: 贱兔？是指ubuntu?
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 前几天玩的shell游戏？
<yall> _^x^_: 践兔。Gentoo.
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: rm
<CyrusYzGTt__> 笨兔ubutu
<hoxily> 命令很危险!
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: ...
<_^x^_> yall: 哦！这个和arch有很大区别吗？
<yall> _^x^_: 可以参考 MaskRay cfy
<_^x^_> yall: 刚学着用linux，能否推荐一款linux发型版呢？
<yall> _^x^_: 刚开始就笨兔吧。
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 用rm时你可以开再次确认那个选项，虽然我从没开过
<_^x^_> yall: 笨兔，用过。感觉更新太平凡了。而且软件包更新不是很快。例如rpm都是PHP5.4了而笨兔还是5.1
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: irssi可不可使用http_proxy来连接freenode啊?
<yall> _^x^_: 你看。12.04应该快出来了。比较新。
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 一般都是用移动到回收站，然后清除，只有挂载在u盘上的文件才用rm
<_^x^_> yall: 哦那到是。呵呵期待中。
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 额，这个我貌似搜过，貌似是不可以
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: irssi貌似就没proxy选项
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 我试过用weechat的proxy,结果好像并没有使用http_proxy. 所以刚连上,就被服务器ban掉了.
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 。。。能用http,你还不开个ssh用
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • root身份无法运行chromium http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372077 这个咋整，百度了一下，安装了hexedit，但是无法修改geteuld 统计信息: 发表于 由 yx30 — 2012-04-25 21:23
<savr> I just enter "do chinese" into Google and it suggested "do chinese people eat babies" o.0
<savr> I want to search about chinese culture
<CyrusYzGTt__> CyrusYzGTt__: 开ssh，然后http or https proxy 127.0.0.1
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 那么,sasl会不会用? freenode.net 的说明上说使用tor连接freenode,可以用sasl认证.
 * _^x^_ 官方最新公告，12.04beta 进入测试阶段了。
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: ...太高级的认证方式，没用过，感觉ssl最普遍，连Gmail都对tls支持不是很好，还sasl。。。
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/ ?
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt__,啥网址y Connecting to freenode using Tor: SASL « staffblog
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 我想我知道为什以前都失败了的原因了. 我没有做这一步: /set irc.server.freenode.proxy "httpproxy"
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 我只是添加了httpproxy
<debianer> soiamso: unitbootin什么意思
<soiamso> debianer: unetbootin
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 那成功了吗
<debianer> soiamso: 有什么功能
<soiamso> debianer: google
<ysyk> debianer: 用于安装linux发行版iso到u盘
<debianer> ysyk: 好使吗，谢谢阿
<ysyk> debianer: 还行，用法很简单
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 发现没, hoxily1加入了本频道.
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt__: 成功了.
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: nnnd
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<hamo> roylez_: 刚到家...
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5e9672a9gw1dsc5nj98n5j.jpg
<hamo> roylez_: 这精神..
<debianer> ysyk: 以后就可以在不同电脑上用U盘启动进入debian了？
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily: 122.2xx.1.xx
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily1: proxy ip ?
<hoxily1> CyrusYzGTt__: 其实是自己用CCProxy开代理,自己在另一台机子上用自己开的代理连...
<savr> do disqus comment load in china? e.g. http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/25/psa-htc-one-s-arrives-today/
<[ub]> savr,啥网址y PSA: HTC One S arrives today at T-Mobile, $199 on-contract after $50 rebate -- Engadget
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 不知道大家有用empathy的吗，这款聊天软件真是能把我气死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372080 因为empathy是自带的聊天软件吗，支持的聊天协议也比较多，也就从开始就没卸载，在11.10上就试过添加MSN帐号和gtalk帐号，从来就没有登录上过，我的帐号没一点问题，在网页上专门登录了试了，天天用 …
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily1: ccproxy貌似漏洞不少
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily1: 你想想没想过鼓捣sendmail postfix之类的
<hoxily1> CyrusYzGTt__: 没弄过,更没听过.
<hoxily1> CyrusYzGTt__: 好玩吗?
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily1: 你用mail client用的是/
<hoxily1> CyrusYzGTt__: 我一直用web界面的mail
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily1: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily1: 我mailx
<Freebuilder> 今晚论坛好卡
<CyrusYzGTt__> .test
<Cherrot> adam8157 markdown果然爽 :)
<adam8157> Cherrot: .
<adam8157> Cherrot: http://www.cherrot.com/2011/09/lyx2-texlive-xecjk-xetex-chinese-pdf-settings
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y LyX 2.0+XeTeX中使用中文(XeCJK,中文编号,无乱码) | Cherrot
<CyrusYzGTt__> caleb-: da shi hao
<Cherrot> adam8157 咋了？
<adam8157> Cherrot: hyperref用unicode更好, 有了xecjk就不用中文断行和间距那两行
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt__: wan an
<CyrusYzGTt__> caleb-: BIE YA
<Cherrot> adam8157 当时我遇到个很奇怪的错误，如果用unicode的话生成的PDF目录是乱码……
<fengya90> 土问有没有用过umbrello的，请教一个问题
<Cherrot> adam8157 我改一下教程~ :)
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你可以再试试 用unicode选项, 不是没有选项也不是unicode=off
<adam8157> Cherrot: 试试再说
<CyrusYzGTt__> Cherrot: 你是女的？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt__: 那是我女朋友
<Cherrot> adam8157 unicode=false 还是要有的，不然乱码 :(
<adam8157> Cherrot: 用[unicode]呢?
 * CyrusYzGTt__ Chrome右击为啥没Bookmark
<CyrusYzGTt__> hoxily1: 你在干啥
<Cherrot> adam8157 当时试过了呢，unicode 或 unicode=true都不行
<Cherrot> adam8157 现在也不行 :D
<adam8157> Cherrot: hah... 我这里不加unicode的话会没有大小端标志, 反而乱码... 不过我不是lyx
<Cherrot> adam8157 o
 * Cherrot bye ~~
<freeayu> 问下，一个编辑器 ^X Exit 这个键盘要怎么输？
<freeayu> X前面那个是什么
<HajasLm> freeayu, ctrl  + x  一般情况下
<raylei> CTRL
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.04版块消失？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372089 不见了 统计信息: 发表于 由 b33e — 2012-04-25 22:35
<freeayu>  M-A Append 这样又是什么键？
<vic> 文件不存在/tmp/lyx_tmpdir.T14342/lyx_tmpbuf2/____________1.pdf    文件不存在
<vic> 怎么搞
<yy1> 有使用goagent的朋友吗？问一下最新的版本是如何上传服务端的
 * CyrusYzGTt__ 该去睡了
<as_sometimes> M-A Meta-A
<as_sometimes> Meta 是 alt 吧
<as_sometimes> ?
<CyrusYzGTt__> roylez_: 好吧，把我送出去吧
<as_sometimes> freeayu: 你试试 win 键..
<CyrusYzGTt__> 没反应，难道没在？
<CyrusYzGTt__> [21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]
 * CyrusYzGTt__ [21:34] == roylez_ was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by hamo_home [城管护体lol]
<Freebuilder> gtk2/3 主题竟不统一！
<Freebuilder> gtk2 gtk3 主题如何统一
<hoxily1> 论坛反应好慢,
<sulit> 呵呵
<sulit> 晚上好
<Freebuilder> 装了 Debian testing，丑啊！
<satnosun> 上次有个问题没搞清楚这次又来请教了……
<satnosun> 我刚装完arch，升级后屏幕时不时的跳出一段错误，内容是这样的：
<satnosun> error edid checksum is invalid,remainder is 32 ......
<satnosun> 请问这是啥原因？
<snoop_fy> hello
<savr> hi
<snoop_fy> 有没有用goagent的?
<savr> another laowai?
<savr> no :(
<snoop_fy> no
<snoop_fy> Pure Chinese...
<snoop_fy> 100% percent
<ofan> - -!
<satnosun> ……
<snoop_fy> disappointed?
<snoop_fy> 有没有用goagent的，最近一次google貌似改了代码，g+上用户头像都显示不了，*.googleusercontent.com上面的图片禁制来自非google.com的访问
<ofan> snoop_fy: use vpn
<snoop_fy> 按理说通过gae应该不会有这个问题吧。。。
<ofan> snoop_fy: or ssh
<snoop_fy> ofan: 自己没有ssh，免费的不太稳定
<ofan> snoop_fy: ä¹°
<ofan> snoop_fy: 我的9RMB/月
<snoop_fy> ofan: 好吧，这算是最后的退路，不过还是很喜欢gae的速度啊，这么便宜?
<ofan> snoop_fy: 配合着用
<ofan> snoop_fy: 看视频啥的
<snoop_fy> ofan: 对，OK
<snoop_fy> ofan: 下个月纳入todo list，3Q
<ofan> snoop_fy: .
<snoop_fy> 抽根烟睡觉去
<savr> hahaha ofan
<ofan> savr: ?
<ofan> savr: you can read chinese?
<savr> selling your vpn
<savr> I can pretend I can
<ofan> savr: yep..
<snoop_fy> 想转行互联网，有没有公司招移动开发的，android ios玩了一年多了
<snoop_fy> 北京
<snoop_fy> 别的城市也考虑
<snoop_fy> 碰碰运气。。snoop.fy@gmail.com 看来没有。。。
<Freebuilder> 困觉！
<nikerlong> 12.04 怎么还没出来，版本的论坛就没了呢？
<nikerlong> 你们升了没？
<genophy> 。。没有。
<nikerlong> 咋回事？什么个情况？
<genophy> 等到 13：00试试？
<nikerlong> UBUNTU官网说是final beta
<genophy> 国际同步嘛。中国在 +8时区。英国应该没到 4.26？
<nikerlong> 哦，谢谢提醒！
<nikerlong> 很是期待啊
<genophy> 要不去 ubuntu聊天室，问问国际友人，看看具体时间？
<nikerlong> 还有，请问我07年的机子能跑得动不，1.74G主频，1.5G内存，集显
<genophy> 我1.6GHz_1G_950集显上网本都能跑动。只要不玩大游戏。
<genophy> 你们用什么软件登录irc聊天室呢？
<nikerlong> 鸽子，PIDGIN
<genophy> 哦。XChat致敬__
<nikerlong> 我看了，现在只是beta2版本，RC版本都还没出来的嘛。
<nikerlong> 不知道正式版要推迟到什么时候
<genophy> 应该就今天。睡一觉，看几部电影，应该就更新了～
<metbsd> 安卓手机能上windows共享吗？
<metbsd> 有人吗
<genophy> 没试过
<knownbad> metbsd: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.funkyfresh.samba&hl=en
<knownbad> metbsd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8239139&postcount=128
<metbsd> 想放视窗上的共享电影
<knownbad> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lysesoft.andsmb&hl=en
<ofan> metbsd: 能
<knownbad> Google drive went live.
<roowe> dropbox user
<metbsd> 看来我要刷机了
<metbsd> 现在流行安卓什么版本啊
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-26
<nikerlong> 12.04还没出来？
<mugebjgd> 好久没上irc了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<woju> 范范范范范玮琪
<roowe> ...
<roowe> I am new
<roowe> 我是新人。
<woju> roowe: 有多新？
<roowe> 刚刚装完ubuntu
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 妈的骗子。
<sjd> 早上好，各位
<roowe> 早上好
<sjd> 你知道32位ubuntu能支持多大内存吗
<woju> sjd: 上次有人告诉我有个pae技术，你可以查查
<jamestung> 请问 ubuntu12.04 LTS 正式版，是不是已经发布了？
<sjd> 今天发布的
<sjd> woju 谢谢
<woju> sjd: 我也是别人告诉我的
<roowe> =。=
<roowe> 干嘛不用64bit的呢
<jamestung> 我是4G内存，准备用64位的，
<imtxc> roylez: 主席早哈。
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席早哈。
<MeaCulpa> .
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 怎么了？
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 好久没上irc了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 确实
<knownbad> 你不是忙着你的 Cuban 妹妹？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西？
<jianghu> 谁在用tinycorelinux？
<freeayu> 12.04正式版，好像还没发布？
<woju> jianghu: 你怎么尽有些这么冷门的linux?
<jianghu> woju: 呵呵，没事干，虚拟了一下，觉着挺好，想试试，不过汉化好难
<jianghu> woju: 汉字都不认识，网页都没法看
<jianghu> freeayu: 什么时候发布？
<freeayu> jianghu 没发布吧？今天
<jianghu> freeayu: 29号吧？不知道
<jianghu> 没人用tinycore吗？
<freeayu> http://www.ubuntu.com/  还只是测试版
<jianghu> woju: 昨晚在虚拟机下安装了下，跑得好快，安装完毕运行起来内存只占用23M
<woju> jianghu: 你装这些做什么？兴趣爱好，我觉得好浪费时间，汉化都不好
<jianghu> woju: 而且用网易的镜像，安装kde、gnome、xfce都很快。比我的pclinux快
<sjd> 今天晚些时候发布
<jianghu> woju: 定制汉化版不能安装，只能安装基础的系统
<sjd> 汉化版没啥意思，自己下个语言包就哦了
<jianghu> woju: 是兴趣吧，我实验过linux几十个发行版本的安装
<jianghu> sjd: 语言包哪儿有阿？
<woju> jianghu: 有什么收获没有？
<sjd> 联网，在ubuntu的官方源里面就有呀
<jianghu> woju: 觉得linux的安装还不够傻瓜
<jianghu> woju: 最难安装的是gentoo还有openbsd
<sjd> 现在安装够简单的了
<jianghu> sjd: 是的，tiny可以傻瓜化安装了
<woju> jianghu: 还有其他收获没有？好浪费时间我觉得
<jianghu> 昨天测试了一下tiny的一个安装工具，可以网络安装好，在进行本地安装
<mugebjgd> jianghu: woju arch debian是最好的
<woju> jianghu: 我以前也喜欢装，还把光驱装坏了
<sjd> 现在谁还用光驱呀
<sjd> 都是usb了呀
<jianghu> woju: 我用的u盘
<woju> mugebjgd: 我还是用ubuntu吧
<jianghu> arch跑的也不慢
<woju> sjd: 我用硬盘安装仙子阿，很早以前用光驱
<jianghu> woju: pclinux也不错阿
<sjd> 哦
<jianghu> woju: 现在我用的汉化版
<jianghu> woju: 只是终端下不支持汉化
<woju> jianghu: 装这些很无聊我觉得，我以前装过很多次，现在觉得是浪费时间
<jianghu> woju: 呵呵，萝卜青菜各有所爱
<jianghu> woju: 闲聊打牌也是浪费时间
<sjd> 呵呵
<sjd> 我比较喜欢centos和ubuntu
<jianghu> woju: 可是还有人在做
<woju> jianghu: 闲聊可以锻炼大脑，锻炼思维的
<jianghu> sjd: 好像centos网卡支持不好
<sjd> 至少我的本没问题
<woju> jianghu: 特别网上发贴聊天
<sjd> 就是centos的软件包都比较老，安装软件的时候需要去解决依赖问题，很烦
<jianghu> woju: 我们作老师的话说的太多，闲聊还是免了，累
<jianghu> sjd: linux的依赖问题确实很烦
<jianghu> woju: 我很少聊天发帖
<mugebjgd> jianghu: 有包管理器呢
<woju> jianghu: 我一直在发贴聊天，打发时间，反正也不能做别的
<jianghu> mugebjgd: 是，要不然，更崩溃
<jianghu> woju: 我有别的事情作，从来不聊天
<roowe> =。=ubuntu-cn irc原来有人说话的。
<sjd> 。。。。。。。。。。
<jianghu> roowe: ……
<roowe> 我是信新来的
<roowe> 新来的
<woju> jianghu: 我没事做，除非进工厂干苦力，钱少不说，又累，而且也做不来
<imtxc> roowe: welcome
<sjd> 苦力好呀，多劳多得
<jianghu> woju: 所以还是找个精神寄托的好
<woju> jianghu: 我说我上网看网页吧，又有人不让我看
<woju> sjd: 很累的
<sjd> 厉害，网页也不让看呀
<jianghu> woju: sjd 哈哈
<jianghu> roowe: to china
<woju> sjd: 是啊，很多网站都不让上，只能打游戏看电影
<sjd> 我们公司现在也要搞行为管理了
<sjd> 翻墙不久全能打开了
<jianghu> sjd: 我也想搞行为管理
<jianghu> sjd: 有好的翻墙方法吗？
<sjd> 不是有个goagent嘛，我用着还挺不错的
<jianghu> goagent？什么意思？没听过呢。一会google下
<sjd> http://code.google.com/p/goagent
<sjd> 这个是项目的主页
 * woju 表示墙外很乱
 * kenifanying 谁帮忙算下 2009118071的44次方对44次方取模得多少?
<sjd> 乱啥呀
<woju> sjd: 很多都是谣言
<jianghu> woju: 乱中取真
 * kenifanying 帮帮忙，手机求救
<sjd> 比在天朝连谣言都看不到要好吧
<woju> jianghu: 哪里敢看政治方面，要雷打头的
 * kenifanying 2009118071 的44 次方对 44取模
<roowe> jianghu:我本来就是中国的
<sjd> 我翻墙也就是上上facebook和youtube玩玩
<sjd> 还有就是公司不让上的购物、游戏、视频网站
 * woju 我连新浪微博都不敢上，要雷打头的
<roowe> kenifanying: 看不懂
<woju> roowe: kennyluck 我也看不懂，不知道模是什么意思
<roowe> >>> 2009118071**44
<roowe> 21490189100160053324986852169303072459993051214217476217459143197360100427480312054261733702737180117440283760028281044923236191143147848384230741012193929988230504334496536768975969778328299735958836590009160371842776333560192817754221598974138852729152247821746606748743602999573493986842779040419160936733942363626340847822419249466202332740581263852944825961364743385482139284586637382018212871237253952481L
<roowe> >>> 2009118071**44%44
<roowe> 25L
<kenifanying> 用计算机算出( 2009118071^44) mod 44
<kenifanying> 就是取余数
<jianghu> roowe: 那你还说这里面还有人说话？
<roowe> 不是给你答案了吗？
<kenifanying> 25?
<roowe> 我第一个来嘛
<jianghu> woju: 看没事，不做就好
<roowe> 第一次来
<jianghu> roowe: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 手头有aix么
<ywmy210> 大家上午好～
<kenifanying> roowe,是25?
<woju> jianghu: 恩，根本没有欲望，不想做那些
<sjd> 谁有aix
<jianghu> woju: 恩
<jianghu> 老大们都在早睡阿
<roowe> 是的
<jianghu> 不行，无聊死了
<jianghu> 谁用稀有的linux？
<sjd> 啥叫稀有的Linux
<jianghu> sjd: 就是少见的linux
<sjd> jianghu 你自己去订制一个不就成稀有的了
<piggybox> jianghu:  要是有时间就去折腾吧
<jianghu> piggybox: 折腾过lfs，太傻
<jianghu> sjd: 定制一个太花时间
<jianghu> sjd: 熬夜伤神
<richardlxc> hello
<jianghu> sjd: 定制要找个基础的linux吧？选择那个系统比较好？
<sjd> 折腾个lfs吧
<piggybox> gentoo
<sjd> arch也不错
<jianghu> sjd: lfs要整整花两天时间那里，我试过
<jianghu> gentoo从来没安装成功过
<piggybox> 年轻就是时间多啊
<jianghu> 看来还是要折腾下gentoo
<xsky> :)
<sjd> 折腾lfs得看机器性能了
<jianghu> sjd: 性能差的很
<jianghu> sjd: 性能好，快不？
<sjd> 性能好的机器，编译会快些
<roowe> lfs和gentoo都得看机子性能，性能差的话，玩到你郁闷
<roowe> 在内存编译，挂个tmpfs
<Kandu> adam8157_away: ping
<jianghu> roowe: 我的机子是英特尔Pm系列的处理器，512内存，慢得要死肯定
<sjd> 然后折腾下在Linux下安装个sap玩玩
<sjd> jianghu 你的机器该拍砖了
<jianghu> sjd: 是，不过总比手机跑的快吧？
<jianghu> 哈哈
<piggybox> 不一定哦
<X99> :D
<roowe> 大家用怎么登录irc的？
<roowe> 我都复制名字的。。
<jianghu> piggybox: 我的安卓平板老死机，起码我这个老电脑没这样国
<X99> 试试lubuntu
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: ...
<jianghu> roowe: xchat
<sjd> 现在都讲究i5 8G了
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 干嘛
<piggybox> jianghu:  那是android的问题。。。
<MeaCulpa> jianghu: 入我Sabayon门，15min一个Gentoo
<roowe> xchat好像很难用的样子。。
<sjd> roowe 我用mIRC
<ywmy210> empathy
<X99> 或者gentoo
<X99> 哈哈。
<jianghu> roowe: 我现在就在用
<woju> sjd: mric要前吧？
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 别诱惑我
<sjd> woju 找个注册码不就成了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jianghu> sjd: irssi也不错
 * MeaCulpa 死给sed看
<woju> jianghu: 没发现比irssi好用的了
<roowe> jianghu: haha……——……
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 我也要看
<roowe> ^_^
<roowe> 原来pidgin支持输入几个，然后tab补全的
<sjd> woju 聊天工具而已，哪个都成
<jianghu> houhou
<jianghu> 自己用这舒服就好
<roowe> 之前，我都是复制你们的名字。。不会tab补全，刚刚发现了。
<jianghu> 我现在借用的手机上网流量，别的东西根本不敢用
<MeaCulpa> roowe: 屁精比想象的好用吧
<woju> jianghu: 我没事做了，好痛苦
<jianghu> woju: 找事做，哪怕是无聊的事情
<woju> jianghu: 要让我和大妈们聊天，她们不高兴，我也不高兴
<jianghu> woju: 那就和小妹大姐们聊天
<roowe> 没有说pidgin不好用呀。
<roowe> 我现在就用pidgin
<roowe> 也挂着Gtalk
<woju> jianghu: 我妈让我和老年人打麻将，我不想打，不感兴趣
<sjd> 呵呵
<sjd> Linux下始终没有一个完美的QQ解决方案
<jianghu> sjd: 是阿
<woju> sjd: webqq还能忍受
<jianghu> 幸好我qq上的少
<ywmy210> 习惯QQ群了，感觉还没怎么明白这聊天怎么整的。。
<mugebjgd> webqq足够了
<mugebjgd> 问题还少
<jianghu> ywmy210: 习惯了都一样
<sjd> webqq难受得很
<mugebjgd> 没觉得
<ywmy210> 现在安卓QQ都比linux qq 好好多了
<sjd> 没法视频聊天
<jianghu> wine的qq蛋疼
<mugebjgd> winqq难受的很
<mugebjgd> 视频聊天用qq？
<roowe> =。=不用QQ
<sjd> wine的qq还有好多bug
<ywmy210> 换ubuntu 后基本只在手机登Q了。。
<jianghu> sjd: 我以前都用skype食品
<jianghu> 视频
<mugebjgd> 脑袋被驴踢了？
<piggybox> jianghu:  我只用skype视频
<sjd> 没办法，同事们都用qq
<mugebjgd> 直接skype
<mugebjgd> 和同事视频？
<mugebjgd> 搞gay？
<jianghu> piggybox: 可是我的朋友都在用qq，没法通融，所以就干脆不上qq
<sjd> no no no
<woju> skype就靠那么点代码，卖了那么多钱
<mugebjgd> 哦知道了 搞基
<piggybox> woju:  代码不值钱，用户值
<sjd> 和外地公司的同事呀
<woju> piggybox: 用户是看中性能吧
<mugebjgd> skype
<mugebjgd> 商务用qq？
<mugebjgd> 太不正规了吧
<sjd> 同事们之间聊天的时候还是用QQ的多呀
<jianghu> mugebjgd: skype正规？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 现在用QQ的也挺多的。
<sjd> 正式的工作文件当然不用QQ了
<mugebjgd> 恩
<roowe> jianghu: 打电话嘛
<sjd> qq还出了个企业版呢
<jianghu> roowe: 发短信得了，
<ywmy210> 现在发短信好友都说，你怎么不上QQ啊？去那聊。。
<sjd> 还是QQ比较方便，大众化嘛，100个人都用，就一两个人不用，很难和他们交流呀
<jianghu> 麻花藤一直让linux人蛋疼
<sjd> 官方的Linux qq才蛋疼呢
<jianghu> 生活在qq的国度，不用qq你就是异类
<mugebjgd> sjd: 不是一个世界的人
<jianghu> sjd: 疼的还很厉害
<sjd> 那叫食古不化
<jianghu> sjd: 用的ubuntu？
<sjd> 我现在用的是win7
<ywmy210> 话说可有人在ubuntu上装个杀毒的？
<mugebjgd> linux + android足够了
<sjd> 回家才用Linux
<Baili> 好基友嫌弃QQ群聊天没技术氛围，自己买VPS弄了个IRC服务器，怎么算……
<jianghu> sjd: 不用linux了？
<jianghu> 哦
<mugebjgd> 根本不需要瘟鸡
<sjd> 可以考虑自己搞个irc服务器哦
<sjd> 不需要买
<jianghu> 据说win8也蛋疼的很
<sjd> 公司服务器大把
<sjd> win8的桌面太蛋疼了
<woju> 靠win8在pc上赚钱，是不可能的
<jianghu> win8这个名字怎么听怎么像王八
<LeithWong> metro还是主推的开始菜单效果呢　
<LeithWong> 觉得不错
<sjd> 似乎win8对触摸屏的支持好
<woju> win8顶多靠平板电脑和手机赚钱
<sjd> 个人不喜欢华丽的桌面效果
<Baili> 除非买Win8送触摸屏……
<jianghu> sjd: 实验过安装win8开发者预览般，绝对蛋疼
<Baili> 不然PC用户要蛋疼死的
<sjd> 我也装过
<jianghu> sjd: 喜欢什么样的桌面？
<Baili> 开发预览比消费预览好多了，至少还有个开始菜单……
<sjd> jianghu 我的桌面就是一个黑色背景，啥也没有
<sjd> jianghu 又不老盯着桌面看
<jianghu> Baili: 大白梨？
<Baili> jianghu: 嗯哼=。=
<jianghu> sjd: 那总要 有个桌面环境的吧》？
<jianghu> Baili: 好名字
<woju> 快捷方式还是必须的我觉得
<sjd> jianghu 喜欢gnome 2
<woju> sjd: 你是不是不用tab补全？
<sjd> woju 用呀
<roowe> ywmy210: 用ubuntu，怎么还要杀毒呀，注意配置就好了。。不过你是desktop用户，又不是server，好像没啥配置的嘛
<sjd> woju 只是这个客户端tab补全后没有:而已
<jianghu> sjd: 精简的gnome－core也行
<woju> sjd: 哦，原来如此
<sjd> roowe 好像很少人用ubuntu的server吧
<roowe> -。-有呀
<ywmy210> 貌似hotmail给人盗用了。。
<roowe> ubuntu有server的，用的人少而已。。
<sjd> jianghu 是的
<ywmy210> 改密码什么的不能解决。所有有点病急乱投医了。
<jianghu> 我的小电脑基本上都是xfce4
<jianghu> 或者直接awesome
<woju> jianghu: 我旧电脑也是openbox+xfce4
<sjd> roowe 我知道ubuntu有server版的，我在虚拟机里面搞过，不过真实环境中是，用这个的还是很少的
<piggybox> http://zapp5.staticworld.net/images/article/2012/01/w3techs20linux20web20server20data-8783928.jpg
<piggybox> 大部分服务器还是用debian和centos，虽然ubuntu在不断增加
<woju> ptt似乎就是debian
<jianghu> woju: 是阿，跑的快，内存不看电影什么的根本没关系，生活足够了
<woju> jianghu: 有心里落差的，虽然电脑还是那台电脑，但是别人都用上新电脑了
<sjd> 正式环境的服务器还是商业Linux的比较多吧，如RHEL等
<jianghu> linux下flash不提供支持了，以后看电影也麻烦
<jianghu> woju: 落差是应该有的，也就不羡慕了
<woju> jianghu: 这个不用我们着急的
<sjd> jianghu 就是，我们有的是电影看
<jianghu> woju: 着急没用
<Baili> 我那200个G的毛片=。=
<jianghu> 哈哈
<jianghu> Baili: 白梨也看啊
<jianghu> 哈哈
<ywmy210> 可有200G的种子？
 * woju 话说很多农村人一生只谈一次恋爱，只结一次婚
<sjd> Baili 太小儿科了，我这有1T多的高清岛国动作片呢
<jianghu> sjd: 大……牛
<Baili> 曾经我也有500MB种子，直到我硬盘挨了一脚……
<Baili> 320G小硬盘装不下高清啊= =
<Baili> 好基友每天给我发BD毛片种子，我看着很忧郁
<sjd> woju 但是他们很多人都很幸福，现在都市人一生谈很多次恋爱，结很多次婚，但幸福的很少
<sjd> Baili 我的片都是从别人硬盘里面直接copy的，自己从不下
<woju> sjd: 也不一定，只是没有离婚的习惯和传统，结婚较早，22 23岁就结婚了
<jianghu> 是阿
<sjd> :-)
<mugebjgd> ofan: bestbuy没啥便宜东西可买啊
<sjd> 你们都在啥子企业工作
<jianghu> sjd: 国企，哈哈
<jianghu> sjd: 穷教书的
<woju> jianghu: 国企的好日子没几天的
<jianghu> 恩
<sjd> jianghu 厉害，国企呀
<sjd> jianghu 教啥呀
<jianghu> sjd: 国语
<woju> jianghu: 国语是c语言吗？
<jianghu> sjd: woju 貌似一样
<ywmy210> 当老师真好。。
<sjd> jianghu 大学老师？
<woju> sjd: 现在的中学老师没几个装linux吧
<sjd> jianghu 哪个大学，漂亮女生多不？
<woju> sjd: 漂亮是相对的，不是绝对的
<sjd> woju 哈哈
<sjd> woju 老师很悠闲呀，不用去上课呀
<woju> sjd: 山中无美女，猴子成美人
<MeaCulpa> .
<sjd> 谁有研究过服务器监控的平台
 * _^x^_ 笨
 * _^x^_ 笨兔还没有出新版本啊。
<sjd> 无聊，去玩会MUD去了
<tenzu> Ivan-H: 伊万叔
<Ivan-H> tenzu: 疼
<tenzu> Ivan-H: 你哪儿疼?
<Ivan-H> tenzu: 早
<tenzu> Ivan-H: 早
<Ivan-H> tenzu: 头疼
<piggybox> sjd:  monit?
 * _^x^_ 楼上的又在玩bot？
<Ivan-H> tenzu: 昨天遇到最离谱的事。火狐点菜单，以及网页内任何地方点鼠标右键就死掉。
<tenzu> Ivan-H: 插件冲突神马的?
<sjd> piggybox 不单是monit,我想搞个多平台的监控平台，像hyperic那样
<Ivan-H> tenzu: 我从最高版本换到最低版本，全绿色无插件，新配置，都一样的
<tenzu> Ivan-H: 那这算灵异现象
<Ivan-H> tenzu: 最后我一气之下重新安装了系统。
<Ivan-H> tenzu: 谁说不是呢。所以昨晚没睡好，今天头疼
<sjd> firefox重装不行？
<sjd> 还要重装系统
<Ivan-H> sjd: 不说了嘛， 我把火狐所有版本都装了一次。每次连上一个版本的配置都不留。
<Ivan-H> 可怜我用的是arch啊，重新弄一遍，多辛苦。不过庆幸的是我不是lfs
<mugebjgd> Ivan-H: fx就是慢
<Ivan-H> mugebjgd: 但已经用习惯了
<sjd> 我用chrome浏览器
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 求解，sed如何把'aaa bbb' 断行成aaa 和 bbb
<MeaCulpa> 不用\n
 * MeaCulpa echo 'aaa xyz' | sed "s/ /`echo \\\n`/"  为啥不对...
<MeaCulpa> echo 'aaa xyz' | sed 's/ '"/`echo \\\n`/" 也不对...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木gnu扩展对吧？
<MeaCulpa> 为啥zsh里都不对
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，不带gnu的
<MeaCulpa> echo换成print也不对
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: echo "abc ea"| tr ' ' '\n'
<MeaCulpa> 不带tr
<MeaCulpa> 我就问sed....
<MeaCulpa> 我就问sed这妖怪
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: tr都没，我退散
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 我写法有啥错呢...echo先被解释，然后给sed
<MeaCulpa> 自己硬来换行是对的，为啥echo/print就不行
<jianghu> ／quit
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木法帮你，反正在bash里sed这货干的好好的。。。
<MeaCulpa> bash偶不用...
<MeaCulpa> 难道非要写一行还得上here-doc...
 * woju chromium的双击会选定一个词，不成词的就是单个字，这个是怎么实现的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 明白了，zsh写prompt的时候把输出给清了，机制和bash不同
<adam8157> woju: 这个算法曾经看过相关的文章, 但是忘了哪里看到的了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@
<_^x^_> Ivav-H: 你是用的arch?请问是用的gnome还是kde啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也看过，谷奥或者酷壳吧。
<gfrog> woju: 其实你三击还会选定句子
<adam8157> gfrog: 或者是阮一峰?
<gfrog> adam8157: woju 据说chrome里那套中文分词系统已经是相当牛逼了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没定那货的blog，如果我看过，八成就不是他的。
<mugebjgd> ？
<mugebjgd> _^x^_: lxde
<_^x^_> mugebjgd: 哦！
<woju> 在chromium里面"搬砖"两个字不能一起选定，"爱情"可以
 * woju chromium是c写的还是c++写的？windows下的也是这样的吗？
 * _^x^_ 请问下各位，有谁知道怎么在gnome3.x 中使用 emerald主题？
<freeayu> svn 的 ignore file 让我头痛
<freeayu> 不管怎么加到ignore file都还是会提交
<woju> http://www.donews.com/tele/201204/1182441.shtm
<woju> 太便宜了国家还不让
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 据说chrome占有率快要第一了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 我也从ie换成360急速浏览器了
<palomino|working> 我靠,360
<sjd> 谁有好用的oracle巡检工具
<woju> palomino|working: 占内存比360安全浏览器要小，还快些
<palomino|working> .....
<woju> palomino|working: 就是点起来的反应速度还差点，不过影响不大
<MeaCulpa> ....
<woju> palomino|working: 别说你在windows还用maxthon
<NWMonster> chrome总是崩溃，我喜欢ff
<MeaCulpa> 啥时候开始流行这些浏览器shell..
<palomino|working> 我在windows用firefox
<sjd> 我在windows下用chrome
<MeaCulpa> chromeUI太差，偶目前只能FF
 * NWMonster 我是win党，一直用FF
<woju> MeaCulpa: 用360极速
<MeaCulpa> woju: 去死
<woju> firefox占内存太大
<roowe> 我用iE6
<MeaCulpa> woju: 除了FF, 其他浏览器我手要抽筋的
<woju> MeaCulpa: 这么看不惯360?自从有了360，网上中毒事件少了很多
<NWMonster> woju: 可以通过各种优化设置的
<NWMonster> 360误杀率全球第一
<imtxc> 今天imdaper怎么么来
<palomino|working> 以前用世界之窗来着
<roowe> firefox有啥好玩的插件呢
<palomino|working> 自从他被360收了
<palomino|working> 立刻换别的
<imtxc> woju: 你找到工作了没
<woju> imtxc: 找不到，没好工作
<woju> imtxc: 我比较想做网络工程师，可是没有经过培训
<imtxc> woju: 自己学呗
<sjd> imtxc不用培训吧
<imtxc> woju: 哪能没好工作，是咱水平不够啊。。。
<woju> imtxc: 学不进，没环境，没目标，没老师，没同学
<woju> imtxc: 是的，也是没水平
<pocoyo> 最主要的是没干爹
<woju> pocoyo: 还是你比较了解我
<FrankLv_> 有个脚本在变量中 do 循环中更新 到了外面怎么读不到了？ http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3728712-1-1.html
<pocoyo> 那是自然。 woju
<hamo> FrankLv_: 管道会开启新shell
<hamo> 别这么用
<hamo> FrankLv_:     while read line;
<hamo>     do
<hamo> 	V=`echo $line | awk '{print $'"$1"'}'`
<hamo> 	TMPVAL=`echo "$TMPVAL + $V" | bc`
<hamo>     done < $TMPFILE
<FrankLv_> hamo: Oh，你小心啊
<hamo> FrankLv_: ?
<hamo> FrankLv_: 小心什么？
<FrankLv_> hamo:贴这么多 ban了
<hamo> FrankLv_: 有分寸的...
<FrankLv_> hamo: 明白问题所在了，等下我去测试下 thanks
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆好
<imtxc> hamo: 给贵公司投的简历好像也打了水漂了。。。
<FrankLv_> 我以前也是用不带管道的，不过这个脚本时借鉴别人的，他们应该只在AIX和Solaris上跑，我Linux上跑就出这个问题了
<archl> imtxc: 去打更多吧
<imtxc> archl: ？
<archl> imtxc: 打水漂啊。
<imtxc> archl: 正在打。
<archl> imtxc: 给我看看你的简历。
<imtxc> archl: http://www.imtxc.com/resume/
<hamo> imtxc: 我们已经开始面试了
<hamo> imtxc: 看来你是悲剧了...
<imtxc> hamo: 什么面试？
<imtxc> hamo: 哦啊。。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 这简历没营养啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 还没毕业呢
<hamo> imtxc: 对啊，你这个人能力写的
<imtxc> nyfair: 没工作过。。
<archl> imtxc: 关键，你熟悉C，可没有内容啊。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 和有没有毕业没关系，人事MM肯定pass的
<imtxc> hamo: 不会写啊  大家帮帮忙
<archl> imtxc: lol
<archl> 你熟悉的东西都没有操作经验算啥/
<imtxc> nyfair: 那怎么样写了好呢 cc archl
<LeithWong> 是有点简单
<imtxc> hamo: 帮忙给改改简历吧。。。大佬们
<LeithWong> 不过　学生的简历　本来要求不是很高
<archl> imtxc:  立马写个 C 程序出来~
<LeithWong> 但是很看学校
<imtxc> archl: 弄简历里面？
<archl> imtxc: 当然。。。
<imtxc> archl: 那简历就没法打印了啊。
<archl> imtxc: 。。。和你的脚本一样给链接
<nyfair> 拿你写vim教程那篇的心态来写就行了
<imtxc> archl: 。。。。
<imtxc> archl: 那不好吧，我估计人事MM更不会去点链接。。
<archl> imtxc: 哦。那你个github有屁用。。。
<imtxc> archl: 恩啊
<imtxc> archl: 是不是会的东西应该写多点
<nyfair> 本来就没屁用，github只能用在irc里抱大腿
<archl> imtxc: 嗯。至少有样品才像简历。
<roowe> 个人能力   熟悉Linux操作系统 熟悉Unix环境下C语言程序设计 熟悉Linux Shell编程 掌握Unix下多进程、多线程、Socket编程 了解Linux Kernel知识
<roowe> 太笼统了吧
<imtxc> roowe: 是啊，或许。
<imtxc> nyfair: 抱大腿？
<roowe> TCP/IP熟悉不？
<roowe> 参加项目   在Github上创建了一个LinuxShell脚本项目，用来写一些平时使用频率较高的插件，项目主页: http://www.imtxc.com/scripts 使用多进程和Socket技术，写了一个简单的WebServer，可以做为简单的FTP、HTML服务器
<roowe> =。=太笼统了。
<imtxc> roowe: 那。。。
<roowe> 不过，“获奖经历   全国大学生数学建模大赛中二等奖 “挑战杯”大学生创新能力竞赛二等奖 甘肃省计算机能力竞赛一等奖 ”
<roowe> 貌似奖项就不错
<imtxc> roowe: 其实这才是扯淡。
<roowe> 你应该是成绩很好，动手能力略弱吧？！
<imtxc> roowe: No。
 * imtxc 前段时间刚把马克思清考过去。。。。
<archl> 应该是翻过来
<archl> imtxc成绩很差
<imtxc> ||||
<roowe> 新blog呀？
<imtxc> archl: 也不很差吧，不过总不能在简历里面写什么奖学金
<sjd> 我高中毕业的，简历应该怎么写呀
<imtxc> roowe: en
<roowe> -。-那怎么拿奖的呀，你。。
<imtxc> archl: 那太丢人了。。
<roowe> sjd:  高中毕业多写项目经历咯
<archl> sjd: 我也是高中毕业的。
<sjd> 哦
<archl> sjd: 简历就写你做什么好了。
<imtxc> 我一同学写了一堆东西 结果龙芯给打电话叫去面试了。
<sjd> 没做过别的，实施过20多家汽车4S店的业务系统
<archl> imtxc: 那你就去吧
<archl> sjd: 那就是东西了。
<archl> sjd: 我几乎没任何成功经历。
<imtxc> archl: 我也改改弄一堆？ 就把比如在C语言里面都学了啥都写上？
<sjd> 吃饭去了
<archl> sjd: 除了一堆主意~
<roowe> 熟悉Linux操作系统
<archl> imtxc: 都熟悉了，就要用上。
<roowe> 这个也牛了。
<imtxc> roowe: 哥 这里人都是大佬 我那点。。。。。
<archl> imtxc: 你么。去给 git 打个补丁，然后写在简历上就好了。
<MeaCulpa> 哇都是大牛
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<archl> MeaCulpa: 肥牛好吃
<imadper> 同志们, 如果我写一个用户态的驱动,是不是就可以调用c库的代码了?
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才还念叨你怎么没在呢今天。
<roowe> 可以做为简单的FTP、HTML服务器
<roowe> 科普下。。
<archl> 。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 今天上午有课, 刚来实验室
<roowe> 是ftp和http服务器
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 还在纠结？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没有了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 找啊蛋他们啊
<archl> imtxc: 还有多久？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 过几天回家去了。
<imtxc> 就不在北京找工作了。
<imadper> imtxc: 你不是说真的吧?
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽不是挺好么
<archl> imtxc: 你还是做硬件好-就像你同学去龙芯
<MeaCulpa> 中国做开发，就是北京最多了
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊 我得回去做毕业设计 完了就不来了。
<MeaCulpa> 唉，也好，回去大吃手抓
<imadper> imtxc: adam他们还没有面试你?
<imtxc> imadper: 五一找在北京的同学玩玩 逛逛帝都 就回去啦。
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 好运~
<imtxc> imadper: 大公司应该都那样， 不缺人，所以有人家的安排嘛。
 * archl 喜欢羊肉吃，就是不长胖呢。
<imadper> imtxc: 那回去好找工作吗?
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper: 好找啊，不过不是Linux /C的而已。
<imtxc> imadper: 做做ASP开发啊，网络维护啊。
<hamo> imtxc: 家哪的？
<imadper> imtxc: php/java/js貌似是现在最好找工作的
<MeaCulpa> 大公司就是这样，只招实习的，不招应届，实习的进来混几年不堪用了，再从外面招点有经验的
<imtxc> hamo: 兰州。
<archl> imtxc: 真的有兰州烧饼吗？
<imtxc> imadper: 其实也不错了，能给个4K，但是吃的住的都不用花钱。
<imtxc> archl: 没有的 只有牛肉面。
<imtxc> imadper: 到帝都来就是为了求份Linux的工作嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 棚灰面
<archl> imtxc: 哦。那个吃过
<imadper> imtxc: 那挺好的了, 兰州的消费水平应该也会低一些
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 能攒下钱取媳妇就行了
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，住房便宜点。
<archl> imtxc 找linux工作，兰州没有？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 应届的比较难，混两年再出来吧
<imtxc> archl: 你可以在各种招聘网站上Linux关键字搜搜 是0
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 大公司永远缺Linux的人
 * imadper 长期混迹北京, 求卖~ 比猪肉贵就行~
<archl> imtxc: 去大公司网站求。
<imtxc> archl: 那会很慢的。
<imtxc> 北京这里住的实在是太贵了。
<archl> imtxc: 早走就能有时间等
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋他们不卖你，找主席麦
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 主席卖人要等更久的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 估计那样牛的公司 我水平也不够。
 * MeaCulpa 北京也有便宜的住处，就是拉个shit也得去啊蛋他们楼
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 先回家攒几年经验再说
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩。水平是次要的，经验和忽悠是主要的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我那时候住啊蛋他们对面的平房
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我觉得简历吹牛太不厚道了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: shit冲不干净
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 简历不吹牛，但是面试...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: imtxc到现在, 都还没去过面试
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还没面过呢
<imtxc> imadper: 我在家那边面过。
<MeaCulpa> 所以嘛，年轻人，在外面玩玩先
 * MeaCulpa 都已经面到麻木了
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 我关注你之后, 你都是在北京等面试
<MeaCulpa> 没必要呆在北京了，拿到面试在去不迟
<imtxc> imadper: 不过都是老板直接面，做个小网站啊什么的公司。没见过什么Hr啊什么的。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 对啊 这几天玩
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 小公司应该不难进去, 就是进去之后累
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 等同学闲了喊他们玩几天
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 第一份工作还是有点重要的，主要是学工作的态度
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 小公司不好
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哪有那么多大公司呢，其实也差不多，人少点的公司，呆着压力也小点呢。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我国的小公司嘛，往往是人治，不讲法制
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 尤其是那些吹价值啊，艺术啊啥的，听了我就直接走人
 * MeaCulpa 上班就是为了下班
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在你在哪上班呢？
<MeaCulpa> 18摸啊，主席那里
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不在小平房住了吧。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 上海？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩
 * imadper 我插入耳机的时候, 是不是会产生一个中断? 我怎么知道这个中断的中断号是多少?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 小平房只是以前出差去玩玩的~~
<imtxc> 哦啊 那里是不是足房更贵？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我买房了...
<imtxc> :s/足/租
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哇。。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有钱人, 膜拜
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你工作多少年了啊
 * MeaCulpa 年初光族
<MeaCulpa> 快10年了吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 比主席去的还早啊
<MeaCulpa> 每年年初挑几张顺眼的信用卡还一把，即可
 * imtxc 吃饭去。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 平时就借钱过日子
<imadper> ....
<woju> 开银行的也是借钱过日子
<coolxia123> +1
<MeaCulpa> ...+1
<hamo> +1
 * imadper 我插入耳机的时候会不会产生一个中断? 我怎么获取这个中断的中断号?
<cap_sensitive> Hi, 我的电脑从内核升级到了 3.3.2 开始就不能正常待机。nvidia nforce 790i，intel q9450，
<cap_sensitive> 有人跟我有同样的情况么？
<hamo> roylez: 签了？
<Kandu> adam8157: 代碼中包含一 gplv2 的庫，需要寫出原作者的信息麼?
<adam8157> Kandu: 只是简单调用?
<Kandu> adam8157: 整個包含在了源碼樹中
<hamo> Kandu: 嚓...这样就需要开源了...
<adam8157> Kandu: 那个文件的头部写了就行
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦
<Kandu> hamo: 呃，它不是 lgpl
<adam8157> Kandu: 如果原作者没在源文件头部写, 你在COPYRIGHT里声明一下也可以.
<imadper> adam8157: 问下, 同一个中断, 可以注册两个中断处理程序吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 不行吧 cc hamo
<imadper> adam8157: ok~
<hamo> imadper: 其实是可以的...对于共享中断就是这么干的，加个标志就行     IRQF_SHARED    ..cc adam8157
<Kandu> hamo: 這樣的話，不管靜態動態連接都要 gpl 傳染對吧?
<adam8157> hamo: 犇
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 那声卡属于pci设备, 应该是要自动检测来获得irq号了?
<hamo> Kandu: 据说动态链接可以不传染...这个我也不太清楚了..cc adam8157
<hamo> imadper: 对...PCI设备是在PCI config的时候通过总线仲裁得到的IRQ壕
<adam8157> hamo: Kandu 动静态 GPL都是传染的
<hamo> adam8157: 哪咋样就不传染了/
<hamo> adam8157: 除了换成lgpl
<imadper> hamo: 好的, 谢谢~
<Kandu> 你倆真是夫唱婦隨啊 thx XD
 * hamo ....
<adam8157> hamo: 没法不传染, 除非用中间层, 把中间层开源
<adam8157> hamo: 但是这个是有争议的
<archl> 。。。
<archl> hamo: 就从了 adam8157 吧
<hoxily> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is in final beta now. 还没好吗?
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> hamo: 如果我想添加一个在使用自带喇叭和插入耳机时使用不同音量的特性, 是直接修改alsa驱动好, 还是再去注册一个中断处理程序好?
<imadper> test
<imadper> 我掉了?
<imadper> test
<hoxily> imadper: 二〇一二年四月二十六日
<hoxily> imadper: 2012年4月26日12:37:34
<imadper> hoxily: 好犀利哥, 你也成bot了?
<hoxily> imadper: 人工bot
<imadper> hoxily: :) thx
<hoxily> imadper: ubuntu 12.04在官网上还是没有正式出来吗?
<hoxily> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is in final beta now. 仍然显示这个.
<imadper> hoxily: 没有吧
<imadper> hoxily: 我刚看了还没有
<imadper> hoxily: 不过应该分发完了吧?
<hoxily> imadper: 你如果想测试是不是仍连接服务器,可以使用命令/time
<imadper> hoxily: 好的, 谢谢~
<hoxily> freenode会返回给你它的时间
<imadper> hoxily: 恩, 时差不小
<hoxily> imadper: 就像这样的返回: barjavel.freenode.net :Thursday April 26 2012 -- 06:37:52 +02:00
<imadper> hoxily: 恩, 刚试了一下~ :)
 * imtxc 吃了碗拉面
<roowe> cap_sensitive: Hi, 我的电脑从内核升级到了 3.3.2 开始就不能正常待机。nvidia nforce 790i，intel q9450，
<roowe> 好像不在了
<imtxc> 太不好吃了 还贵。
<roowe> 都不给log。人家怎么帮你呢
<imadper> imtxc: 我都没地方吃拉面
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是北京人嘛 也喜欢拉面？
<roowe> 【今天起，兰州拉面不能吃了】南京电视台做了一个关于它的节目。所有兰州拉面 馆都在使用拉面剂，拉面剂主要成份是蓬灰，这种化学物质含有大量致癌物质--砷。几乎所有的兰州拉面都用这种制剂来使得面粉更有弹性。如果将蓬灰放入纸杯 会出现氧化，而把拉面剂溶液倒在光滑地板上会出现更恐怖的腐蚀现象。
<imadper> imtxc: 北方吃面食很正常, 广州的面食不是一般难吃
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper: 那我估计我在那里活不了？
<imtxc> imadper: 那边C语言方面的招聘多不，要不我毕业设计完了过去
<imadper> imtxc: 拉肠, 白切鸡, 烧鸭还是挺好的
<imadper> imtxc: c++的多于c的
<imadper> imtxc: 当然了, 什么也比不上java
<imadper> imtxc: 不过你可以考虑到时候来腾讯面
<imtxc> imadper: 这样啊，不去那里。
<roowe> imtxc: 你在广州？
<imtxc> roowe: 不在。
<roowe> 腾讯刚刚才从我们学校招完一部分实习生呢
<imtxc> roowe: 我是说回去毕业答辩完了之后想去广州逛逛。
<nyfair> 腾讯上次叫我去做游戏反外挂
<imtxc> nyfair: 你去了没。
<nyfair> 我和腾讯的交集大概只有webqq吧
<roowe> QQ music不错
<imadper> qq yuepao 挺不错
<imtxc> imadper: 也没约到过除非在大学。
<imadper> imtxc: 我就是开个玩笑而已~
<archl> omg
<imtxc> imadper: 你中午不休息啊。
<archl> 什么都没做就到下午了
<imadper> imtxc: 以前休息, 后来发现这个习惯不好
<imtxc> archl: 说明你工作惬意。
<imtxc> imadper:  这个习惯很好啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 就每天中午都强迫自己在实验室, 后来就习惯了
<imadper> imtxc: 没事, 现在困了就趴会儿也挺好的
<sjd> 。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> archl: 就等下班，等月底领工资 多好。
<archl> imtxc: 屁。。。
<archl> imtxc: 我从来没领工资过。
<snoop_fy> google+终于OK
<snoop_fy> le
<imtxc> archl: ^^^___^^^
<imtxc> archl: 啊？
<imtxc> archl: 难道大佬是给人发工资的？
<hamo> imadper: 这种小功能...当然走用户态
<hamo> imadper: 别什么都想往内核里面堆
<imadper> hamo: 但是用户态怎么知道什么时候插拔耳机了?
<seeker3b> 我一开机就会有一个占cpu和内存90%左右的进程，机器卡得不得了。这个进程名称通过top命令查看到它的名称叫ubuntuone-syncd.
<seeker3b> 麻烦的是我昨天已经通过软件中心卸载了ubuntuone了，怎么还有这个进程啊
<OT_iux> @@
<sjd> kill掉不就可以了
<seeker3b> kill得了一时，还能kill得了它一世吗
<coolfeng1u> seeker3b: rm
<seeker3b> 我想永远解决它
<imadper> seeker3b: 看看他是什么时候被启动的
<seeker3b> 好像是开机连网后
<imadper> seeker3b: 在哪个脚本里, 注释掉就行了吧
<roowe> 你肯定没有卸载彻底。
<roowe> 或者在启动那里禁止了就是了
<imtxc> seeker3b: sudo apt-get install -f
<seeker3b> 我现在autoremove ubuntuone*
<hamo> imadper: 内核事件
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 好, 我去查查去~
<imadper> hamo: thx~
<foob> 有人在没，求教
<roowe> ==!
<roowe> 你在ubuntu和gentoo都发了呀？！
<foob> 哦是啊，怕没人不是
<seeker3b> 在irc的传统是直接发问，不是遮遮掩掩先问有没人再问能不能问问题
<foob> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/120586，，，，，那们大大，帮忙看看这个问题怎么解决 ，archlinux升级后就这样了
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<imtxc> foob: 我升级了没出事啊？
<foob> 我关年没升级 了
<foob> 半年
<coolfengyu> foob: laptop_mode?
<foob> 是啊，现在我把laptop-mode删了，启动还是这样
<roowe> 你是路径不对呀。。。
<coolfengyu> foob: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg919409.html
<foob> coolfengyu: 打不开啊怎么
<imtxc> ofan: 美帝的时间是比咱早还是晚啊到底？
<imadper> imtxc: 晚
<imtxc> imadper: 那意思是现在他们是25号还是27号？
<imadper> imtxc: Thursday, 26 April 2012, 01:36:57 EDT
<imtxc> imadper: 和一朋友讨论12.04的发布时间 弄乱了。。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 这个是纽约的
<imtxc> imadper: 弄混了我们给。
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<Cherrot> imtxc: 我们已经到25号了，他们还停留在24号，就这个意思
<imtxc> Cherrot: 这样啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 他们现在也是26号, 不过是刚到26号
<coolfengyu> foob: 自己google一下。
<nikerlong> 那啥时升级啊？
<foob> 呵呵，GOOGLE说的不清楚啊，
<imtxc> imadper: Cherrot 其实这点我也明白， 就是在到底那个早的问题上 弄混了
<imadper> imtxc: 显然我们早
<imtxc> 事实上是我和他把“早”的意思理解反了。
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 理解了
<nikerlong> 我在官网上看的是UBUNTU12.04现在是BETA2版啊，连RC版都还没出，正式版那更不知道什么时候了
<imtxc> imadper: 就像前后，这样的概念，你说左是前还是右是前。
<tanglong> xubuntu 倒计时已经结束了
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 明白了
<nikerlong> 我们比它们早8小时
<nikerlong> 我们都是13：40了，格林威治时间是5：40
<tanglong> 就是没下载链接
<palomino|working> os[palomino@xubuntu, Linux 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64]
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04]
<coolfengyu> foob: 你这个rules文件还在吗？
<foob> 谢谢各位 ，问题找到了，是我安装laptop-mode-tools的时候往udev/rules里放了个laptop-mode的配置文件搞的，时间 太久我都忘了还有这个文件 了，删除后正常了
<nikerlong> 你们现在是12.04版本吗？
<palomino|working> 是
<hamo> gfrog: 你归位啦？
<iGnome> 这破马。那么好的机器，居然xubuntu?
<gfrog> hamo: 一直在的好吧。。。
 * imtxc 看看这个很火的甄寰转
<archl> iG
<archl> iGnome: 好机器用啥桌面？
<palomino|working> ?_? , iGnome
<palomino|working> 很破的机器呀 , iGnome
<palomino|working> cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G840 @ 2.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 3072 KB L2 Cache] , iGnome
<archl> iGnome: 另外，论坛进不去了。
<archl> palomino|working: 这么强俄。
<palomino|working> -_-
<pocoyo> 基友们 大家好
<archl> pocoyo: 来搞基，欢迎
<roowe> 用xfce飘过
<archl> palomino|working: 肯定比我 5年前的 CPU 强几倍了哦
<pocoyo> archl: 自个儿撸吧。
<roowe> http://pastebin.ca/2140601
<archl> pocoyo: 。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<archl> pocoyo: 去跳楼去
<pocoyo> 哈哈
<iGnome> archl: 只是慢吧。
<iGnome> palomino|working: 你的机器，不是一直吹嘘最强大的嘛。
<palomino|working> when?
<archl> iGnome: 对我来说却是很强大哦。一个CPU就比我整机还贵了。
 * _^x^_ 请问下有谁知道怎么在vmare安装linux的显卡驱动吗？
<roowe> -。-机子强大也是拿来用的嘛。。内存没得好快。。
<iGnome> 是吧。 archl
<iGnome> 说明破马浪费资源
<palomino|working> ........这cpu只要400多块
<roowe> http://pastebin.ca/2140602
<iGnome> model name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz
<archl> palomino|working: 我电脑也就400多块哦
<palomino|working> 这。。。。。。。。
<iGnome> archl: ...美金？
<archl> iGnome: 人民币啊。
<iGnome> 你咋不说越南盾。
<imadper> 你们这些上了班的人, 一直哭穷有意思吗?
<archl> iGnome: $55
<iGnome> 吓死破马
<archl> imadper: 我没工资，虽然上班额
<imadper> archl: 没工资你去干嘛去? 义务劳动?
<iGnome> archl: ceo了？
<hamo> imadper: 上班了也可以穷的...
<archl> imadper: 要工资要承担责任，算了。
<imadper> hamo: 但是我没工资的, 不是更可怜...
 * hamo 钱多活少下班早，位高权重责任轻....
<imadper> archl: 那你干脆别去了
<void1> imadper: 只有上班了，经济自主了，才能哭穷
<archl> imadper: 情理上不行。
<void1> imadper: 不然哭的是父母穷 lol
<imadper> void1: 父母给了定额, 然后我就可以哭穷了
<iGnome> imadper: 读书？
<imadper> void1: 尤其是在我花光之后
<imadper> iGnome: 恩...
<iGnome> imadper: 不是妹朵，那就可怜了。没人包养。
<archl> imadper: 实习赚钱去
<archl> iGnome: 。。。
<imadper> archl: 有课呢还, 每周三十多节
<imadper> iGnome: 搞基现在有人包养吗?
<imadper> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 那可以找 hamo imadper
<imadper> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> gaoji hamo
<hamo> iGnome: ...
<archl> imadper: 真多。记得最多15节课的。那就用了4天。你上7天？
<imadper> 前些周都是上七天的
<imadper> 这周开始上六天了
<iGnome> .. 啥学校。这么折磨学生的
<imadper> iGnome: 中山大学
<iGnome> 广州的那？
<imadper> iGnome: 恩
<imadper> iGnome: 屌丝专用大学
<iGnome> 那去找球猫包养吧
<imadper> iGnome: ....
<archl> 猫球喜欢萝莉
<imadper> iGnome: 我还是不求包养了, 每天哭哭穷就过去了
<iGnome> 球猫应该是大3了？现在不出来了。
<roowe> 球猫。。
<archl> imadper: 这几天看你的id就烦——
<roowe> 好熟悉的称呼
<archl> imadper: 总是想到 im adder
<iGnome> bones7456: 你家的网页，昨天又出bug了。看邮件没。
<imadper> archl: 不认识
<bones7456> iGnome, 信用卡受人家的限制的呀
<hamo> bones7456: 求网址围观一下...
<iGnome> bones7456: 那也不能放哪里，不让人点嘛。至少隐藏，或者灰色。
<roowe> 问个问题
<roowe> Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name  Flags
<roowe>  1      1049kB  526MB   525MB   ext2
<roowe>  2      526MB   2624MB  2097MB  linux-swap(v1)
<roowe>  3      2624MB  64.0GB  61.4GB  ext2
<iGnome> 搞得我点几次，以为鼠标出问题了。 bones7456
<roowe> 我突然发现我分区分错，不想格式化，怎么将第三个的分区格式改为ext4呢？
<imadper> roowe: mkfs?
<imadper> roowe: mkfs.ext4
<roowe> 不想格式化，gentoo重装太坑爹？！
<roowe> 那是格式化吧？
<imadper> ro
<imadper> roowe: 恩,要的
<imadper> roowe: 问问adam, 看看rh的技术支持吧 :)
<roowe> 看来还是重装吧
<MaskRay> roowe: gentoo还是把portage单独分出来吧
<bones7456> iGnome, 不是灰了吗
<iGnome> bones7456: 没看出是灰色的。
<iGnome> 为啥不让添加信用卡呢
<bones7456> iGnome, 你的主题太怪了
<iGnome> 不是快捷支付嘛
<iGnome> gtk主题。啥怪
<bones7456> iGnome, 银行防止套现啊
<roowe> 分出来有好处？
<iGnome> 我的帐号，咋添加的信用卡？
<iGnome> 昨天这是新帐号，别人的。不能加
<hamo> roylez: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3oz5wj/
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3oz5wj/
<iGnome> 难道必须先储蓄卡，才能再加信用卡？
<MaskRay> roowe: portage 碎文件多，你问问adam hamo之类的技术支持
<hamo> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/FwrIj.png
<roowe> =。=ssd怕碎文件吧。。
<adam8157> hamo: 上班看图的, 踢之
<roylez> hamo: 刚回来
<hamo> roylez: 签了？
<adam8157> roylez: B1?
<roylez> hamo: 签了
<roylez> hamo: 罚了三小时的站，因为投胎在错误的地方了
<roylez> adam8157: b1
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<roylez> hamo: 啥毛意思？那图片
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/25/1744231.html
<hamo> roylez: 发错了...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆木有小JJ
 * hamo .....
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，屙金
 * palomino|working 拿主席擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 归位了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/25/1744240.html
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 石康都去美国了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你要演讲?
<hamo> adam8157: 关二爷的blog被GFW认证了？
<piggybox> 没听说过石康这号人
<adam8157> hamo: .
<roylez> piggybox: 死90后
<hamo> adam8157: NB大了...
<roylez> hamo: 哪个关二货？
<adam8157> hamo: 不明白为啥认证
<piggybox> roylez:  不是中老年么，怎么可能90后呢
<yappy> 各位大师，请教一个问题：为什么同样一个后台程序在debian下正常，而在fedora下自动循环？如何贴代码？
<hamo> roylez: adam8157丫的一个同事
<roylez> yappy: 第一行的 #!/bin/sh 改成 #!/bin/bash
<yappy> roylez: 已经是 bash 了
<roylez> yappy: 哈，猜错了
<roylez> yappy: 你贴代码吧 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<yappy> roylez: :)
<roylez> yappy: adam8157 保证给你搞定
<yappy> 好哇，如何贴代码？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 你上
<yappy> adam8157: 上
<hamo> roylez: 主席求光环啊主席...
<gfrog> roylez: 主席要人肉翻墙了？
<adam8157> yappy: 贴出来就是了
<yappy> 好！如何贴？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鬼网速，看个小说都卡，我干脆看acfun视频去了，nnnd
<yappy> 记性不好，以前贴过，又不记得如何贴了
<yappy> 好象是贴到一个网址下？
<roylez> yappy: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/04/26/don-draper.html
<roylez> hamo: 赶紧找个结巴老板吧
<yappy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/120650
<yappy> 贴好了！请指教！
<binker> 劳力士
<binker> 哈
<binker> 金表 啊啊啊
 * gfrog 坏蛋主席 roylez 没搭理我
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天发的神马饼干？
<adam8157> gfrog: 忙呢, 都没去
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。 那我去看看
<binker> 今天晚上12.04正式版发布了
<binker> ubuntu
<adam8157> yappy: 没觉得有啥问题
<binker> 不知道会不会支持我的无线网卡
<yappy> adam8157: 但 fedora  下自动无限循环。
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<yappy> adam8157: 你一瞬间就看懂了意思，强啊
<roylez> gfrog: 一个小时没人指出你是一只“基”的蛙，你就不舒服了
<gfrog> adam8157: oreo！
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 寄过来
<roylez> adam8157: 你也一样，寄 oreo 过来
<gfrog> roylez: 找蛋蛋
<yappy> adam8157: 你再仔细实验一下，谢了哈
<adam8157> yappy: 恩
<OT_iux> 基腐裸哥，裸衣雷姊，雅屁，阿大母： 下午早
<imadper> .......
<roylez> adam8157: 要不要我帮你踢了 OT_iux
<OT_iux> @@ 这是音译！
<OT_iux> 请叫我 欧剃。 （这也是音译）
<adam8157> roylez: as you wish, your grace
<roylez> OT_iux: 如果 adam8157 要踢你的话，我义不容辞
 * OT_iux 飞走……
 * OT_iux 摊了摊小爪，拍了拍屁股上的鞋印，感觉爽爽的
<roylez> OT_iux: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dd42f11gw1dscbb4189uj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你咋把我卖了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<OT_iux> 哎，裸衣雷姊也就会欺负老实人，每天被她踢两下，腰不酸背不痛，腿也不抽筋了，一下就飞上五楼，省电梯……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...哦，咱们这边的那个人啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 行啊，喝茶
<roylez> hamo: 好萌 http://jandan.net/2012/04/26/cry-tears-of-blood.html
<OT_iux> 好久不见的咩库鲁帕下午早~
<adam8157> yappy: 是你管道的用法不对
<Gavin__> Hi.
<Gavin__> It's the first time I've been here.
<OT_iux> roylez: 皮鞋被偷伤不起……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这啥呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 乱七八糟的
<laneast> OT_iux: 说不定兄弟们哪天吃药的时候，就吃到你的皮鞋了
<OT_iux> laneast: 没事，下次咱吃老酸奶吃到你的皮带，就扯平了
<hamo> roylez: 你口味太重了...
<laneast> OT_iux: 俺的皮带不是真皮的，不能享受那种待遇啊:D
<OT_iux> o.O
<OT_iux> 我也买不起真皮的鞋子啊……
<yappy> adam8157: 哦？如何改正？
<OT_iux> roylez: 这里可以运行用逆波兰玩的24点游戏么……
<jyfl987> OT_iux: ]
<Gavin__> 大家好
<OT_iux> jyfl987: hi
<adam8157> yappy: 设置为阻塞, 或者用普通文件
<imtxc> hahahha
<OT_iux> Gavin__: 好
<Gavin__> 有人知道在freenode上有关于linux开发的channel没
<imtxc> hahahahha
<OT_iux> imtxc: 发生什么好笑的事情了？
<yappy> adam8157: 能把具体代码贴一下吗？空说太抽象了
<Gavin__> 我是说中国地区的
<yappy> adam8157: 普通文件达不到同样效果吧？
<jyfl987> Gavin__: #linux?
<Gavin__> 我试试
<imtxc> OT_iux: 其实没什么
<adam8157> yappy: 可以 bc <后清一次就是了
<piggybox> Gavin__:  这里大部分是英文频道
<Gavin__> 嗯，我想找个中国地区的
<Gavin__> #linux不是
<yappy> adam8157: adam8157: 清一次？太抽象了，我是新手，贴一下？
<piggybox> Gavin__:  那你恐怕要失望了
<Gavin__> 哦
<adam8157> yappy: 清空文件
<OT_iux> Gavin__: 其实人最多的估计就是这里了
<Gavin__> 那可否自己建一个
<yappy> adam8157: 没有清的机会啊，一启动就进入死循环
<Gavin__> 是的，最近在mailist里看到不少中国人都在搞kernel开发
<yappy> adam8157: 没有清的机会
<Gavin__> 所以想着是否是有这么个channel
<yappy> adam8157: 你在fedora下运行了吗
<adam8157> yappy: 我给你改下
<OT_iux> Gavin__: 自建频道用 /join #频道名
<OT_iux> Gavin__: 试试 #kernel-cn
<Gavin__> 好的
<yappy> adam8157: 好，等你改，我15:45走人，等起哈
<Gavin__> 刚看到你了，但你又走了
<imtxc> yappy: 写什么呢？
 * imtxc 这后宫之事这么复杂啊。。。
<imtxc> 电视剧看得太郁闷了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅男綠女
<adam8157> yappy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/120651
<adam8157> yappy: 这样?
<adam8157> huntxu: -0.5
<yappy> adam8157: 好，我看看
<vincent_wang> 最近freenode老是连不上，除了翻墙， 大家有什么好方法么？
<imtxc> imadper`: 你怎么也带尾巴额。
<imadper`> imtxc: 掉了刚
<iGnome> 多年不看摄像头，发现摄像头驱动不起来了。 nnnd
<sikao_lfs> 今天4月26日了吧？应该出ubuntu12.04正式版了吧？另外论坛里那个ubuntu12.04版面呢？
<yappy> adam8157: 这样我试过了，效果不一样。这样的话不是在后台运行，不行，不能随时通过别的程序“喂”数据。
<iMadper> iGnome: 你把摄像头吓坏了, 神
<huntxu> adam8157: -0.1 lol
<imtxc> iGnome: 主席也自拍？
<imtxc> iGnome: 啊看错人啦
<iGnome> 。
<huntxu> imtxc: 神有一顆90後的心
<imtxc> iGnome: 神万岁
<huntxu> tenzu: 我的帽子
<yappy> adam8157: 这样说吧，我要的效果就是它在debian下运行的效果。
<iGnome> 你们好高兴吧。
<yappy> adam8157: 如果你有兴趣，你再探讨一下吧，我走了哈！晚上见！
<adam8157> .
<imtxc> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<imtxc> iMadper: 看了下后宫电视剧  不淡定了。
<tenzu> huntxu: 你又要干啥坏事?
<iMadper> imtxc: 去找 gfrog 还有 hamo
<iMadper> imtxc: 他们可能需要你
<imtxc> iMadper: 孙俪越来越好看了啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...从没觉得他好看过...
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们提供姑娘卖？
<iMadper> imtxc: 他们需要你
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没钱, 买个毛姑娘
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我找他们做啥。
<iMadper> imtxc: gaoji
<imtxc> iMadper:gaoji也得花钱。
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 看后宫电视剧？？？？哇。。。。。那能是人看的嘛，做为高度的二次元禁断综合症患者表示，电视剧里后宫角色惨不忍睹。。。。。。
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 不同的人, 有不同的审美观的...
<huntxu> tenzu: 就為了拉轟
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 这就是你不懂了，看着狠毒的皇后和可怜的宫女。。
<sjd> ...........
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 仔细体会吧XD
<imtxc> huntxu: 恭喜胡须 贺喜胡须 胡须万福金安
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 没法子，货比货后实在是看不下去了。。。。没感觉。甚至二次元都快没感觉了。
<sjd> irc传文件速度快不？
<pocoyo> sjd: 慢。
<piggybox> sjd:  取决于两边网速
<sjd> 试一下，可以不？
<imtxc> sjd: 来个种子
<imtxc> sjd: 那种有剧情有字幕的。
<sjd> 给你了，下载呀
 * imtxc 我了个去 没收过文件 还真不会使。。。。
<sjd> 正在等待回应
<imtxc> irssi怎么收人发来的种子？
<huntxu>  /KICK imtxc 此風不可漲
<iMadper> imtxc: 输入 `接受` + \r\n
<piggybox> 记得以前p2p还没流行的时代还有专门下各种mp3的irc服务器
<sikao_lfs> 今天我们不会等12.04出来，把网站下载服务器脱挂吧？现在应该有足够了人群了，应该比10.04时更大的流量吧。
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> sjd: 哥我对不住你
<imtxc> sjd: 实在不会收。
<sikao_lfs> 对了，论坛是怎么回事？怎么把ubuntu12.04版块给弄掉了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你会发吗? 我连发都不会了 ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像是dcc
<huntxu> sikao_lfs: 新版發布就作為當前討論的主題，所以去掉了
<imtxc> sjd: 接受了。
<huntxu> sikao_lfs: 于是要出12.10的板塊了
<may1i> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<iMadper> im
<iMadper> imtxc: 速度怎么样?
<sikao_lfs> 今天人真多啊，现在已经107个了。看来这次下载来势凶猛。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 目前还是0
<sikao_lfs> huntxu: 谢谢介绍。
<imtxc> iMadper: aborted receiving file
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 恭喜
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 额 这里的人又都不是等着下载它的。
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 侧面反映粉丝数量增长嘛。这说明潜在的下载人数更多。
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 这里不用ubuntu的人比用的人多吧
<may1i> sikao_lfs: 长期潜水，至今仍旧Lucid路过
<jyfl987> 1204我等着升级呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 看看速度
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是今晚还是明晚？
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 我个人做为保守主义分子，还是喜欢用ubuntu这个长期版本。反正使用比较方便。其他的目前没追求，出非有实际工作需要。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 啊 终于看到你了
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 你不是lfs?
<sjd> 谁传个东西给我，我试下速度
<jyfl987> adam8157: ubuntu 1204
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你用ubuntu麽？
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: iMadper 是啊，怎么？有事？
<laneast> 12.04出了？
<piggybox> sikao_lfs:  呵呵，那自由主义份子该用啥呢
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 那ubuntu出来不用这么关心吧
<sikao_lfs> piggybox: 有空闲的人折腾。折腾累了的，休息。
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 这么跟你说吧。有几款新网卡，都是千兆的。ubuntu10.04无驱动。ubuntu11.10才有。但我不喜欢那种版本。正等长期版本。
<sjd> 驱动自己手动装呗
<may1i> sikao_lfs: 你去编内核不就得了？
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 哦, 那你不是用lfs的吗?
<sikao_lfs> sjd: may1i   现在没兴趣裁剪了。
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 当成个模块独立编译过去也行吧?
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 那个东西。。。。。。。能是人用的嘛。。。。。。简直要命了。。。。
<may1i> sikao_lfs: 貌似，这编译个内核是不属于剪裁的吧
<sikao_lfs> 直接的lfs用起来不爽。自己继续慢慢搞桌面，要了我命了。。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> huntxu: 当然用
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 最近怎么不去我们那里了
<sikao_lfs> 记得我换版本的时候。电脑还是nvidia的显卡。觉得很奇怪，怎么这次没让我装专用驱动。。。。。。去nvidia官方网站下载驱动，然后硬装上。一启动，黑脸给我。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 人少。我也呆不住。这段时间连这个点都上的少了。现在跑去跟人语聊去了。
<jyfl987> 我是很不喜欢ubuntu现在的桌面的 不过考虑到ubuntu是个主流平台 所以就用着
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事么，蛋蛋君
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我还以为你去重庆了呢
<roylez> hamo: 有好事么，蛤蟆君
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 没事，不去那。这里聊重庆应该对这个频道有危险吧？不聊了，自我控制一下。
<adam8157> roylez: mu
<BYC> 12.04
<hamo> roylez: 没...等你的好事呢..
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 去那边聊没事 这里有记录的
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 你等等。我找找我的记录。一会进去。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不好。进去的方法丢了。私聊给我？
<caoxiaomin> 今天不是升级12.04吗，怎么不能升级呢。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 找了方法了。马上进去
<tenzu> 这么多人等12.04, 有那么吸引人么?
<nyfair> 再多也没等水果的多
<sjd> 等花姑娘的多吧
<quanru> 视频无法生成缩略图...如何是好
<palomino|working> 昨天升级完了
<jin> ubuntu12.04好用吗？
<nyfair> avconv随便抽一帧不行？
<tenzu> palomino|working: 主席还没对你使出神拳?
<quanru> tenzu: ...论坛也叫这个名
<roylez> tenzu: 来了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * tenzu 看到主席的必杀技出现了
<tenzu> quanru: 肿么了?
<quanru> tenzu: 看到好亲切
<palomino|working> .....干嘛提醒主席阿 , tenzu
<roylez> palomino|working: 有好事没？
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我就是想看看
<palomino|working> 有阿
<roylez> palomino|working: 啥？
<tenzu> roylez: 破马要请你吃皮皮虾
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> tenzu哪儿的人阿
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我就在TJU, hoho
<palomino|working> 难怪。。。
<imtxc>  /Q
<palomino|working> tju
<palomino|working> 我很多同学生活战斗过的地方
<tenzu> palomino|working: 所以, 来请我吃皮皮虾吧
<palomino|working> ..............
<palomino|working> 这么想吃皮皮虾
<palomino|working> 不过现在正是时候
<tenzu> palomino|working: 很久没吃过了
<palomino|working> 我也很久了
<roylez> palomino|working: 皮皮虾呢？
<palomino|working> 上回好像还是去年这阵
<tenzu> 那刚好啊
<farsight> 为什么今天http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/进不去……
<iMadper> farsight: 因为你的网不行
<palomino|working> 等我退休了 , tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 赶紧内退了吧
<palomino|working> ......
<MeaCulpa_> 黑莓不停的在重启...
<MeaCulpa_> 手贱啊，不该升级BBM
<palomino|working> 再努力工作个五六年
<palomino|working> 争取退休
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/184600.htm   roylez 这个不错
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y MacBook是否多余？iPad专用键盘面世_Apple iPad_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper> MeaCulpa_: 你用什么收邮件?
<MeaCulpa_> iMadper: mutt, firefox
<roylez> palomino|working: 不是吧，破马你拱了银行取款机了？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa_: 我打算付费一个smart mail诶
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<iMadper> MeaCulpa_: 黑莓~
<palomino|working> 那时候就老得写不了代码啦 , roylez
<iMadper> MeaCulpa_: 不是电脑~
<MeaCulpa_> iMadper: 不收
<MeaCulpa_> iMadper: 没那个钱
<iMadper> MeaCulpa_: ..................
<MeaCulpa_> iMadper: 偶尔用用gmail 客户端
<MeaCulpa_> 一个月90呢
<iMadper> MeaCulpa_: 第三方, 不是bis
<iMadper> MeaCulpa_: bis贵的没法用
<MeaCulpa_> 第三方不用
<roylez> palomino|working: 你的工作是拉磨，马头
<MeaCulpa_> 没那个需求，只有gmail
<palomino|working> 靠
 * palomino|working 碾主席
<adam8157> hamo: roylez MeaCulpa_ 终于忙玩一大半了
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<adam8157> 完
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天那人怎么样？
<adam8157> hamo: 不行
<hamo> adam8157: 眼光太高了...随便找个就嫁了吧你...
<palomino|working> ........
<adam8157> s/涨/长/
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋加油
 * gfrog 被windows折磨中。。。
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/12/0426/06/800G0G7600011229.html
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 男子自杀未果 为求死刑捅死的士司机_网易新闻中心
<MeaCulpa_> 这算啥，我在被Windows和Symantec 双重折磨
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<sjd> 不用杀毒软件的飘过
<MeaCulpa_> 我国似乎对无理由杀人判的反而比有理由的轻，与西方相反
<hamo> adam8157: ...
 * hamo 说实话就是这个样子...lol
 * adam8157 铁血OP就是这个样子...lol
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa_ 终于有个知道decode base64的给我投简历了, 而且感觉很靠谱, 这笔生意估计成了
<palomino|working> 作为.*am.*,何苦同类相残呢
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 在Ubtuntu12.04LTS即将发布之时，我选择了Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE)) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372168 原因主要是这几天发现Mendeley总是崩溃，按照官网论坛Reset之后，居然无法登录。 估计是最近更新的QT4.8.2库与Mendeley自带QT库有冲突。 然后就安装了最新发布的LMDE，感觉比Ubuntu轻巧多了，而且很 …
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<roylez> adam8157: 给我的 oreo 呢？
 * kenifanying 我想设置aptitude 实用goagent的代理下载dropbox，怎么做？
<MeaCulpa_> Ubuntu什么时候摊上Qt4.8了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 卖人成功你要给我分提成嘛？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 搞个卖人的tech talk
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 喷你一脸可乐。。
<hamo> adam8157:  gfrog 求分成...
 * hamo 求面基，求分成啊...
<gfrog> hamo: 你那个会践踏神功的bot呢？
<hamo> gfrog: 挂了..被我剮了
 * gfrog 残暴的 hamo 
<CyrusYzGTt__> may1i: 看了会儿Hardy的纯数学教程，发现没在里面找到我想要的答案
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, 怎么安装dropbox? :(
<CyrusYzGTt__> kenifanying: 安装在哪？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, debian squeeze 安装dropbox
<CyrusYzGTt__> kenifanying: 我手机上倒是安装了dropbox，^_^
<CyrusYzGTt__> kenifanying: 源里没有？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, sudo aptitude install dropbox的话被墙了
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, 没有vpn， 用goagent
<CyrusYzGTt__> kenifanying: 换个源
<CyrusYzGTt__> kenifanying: 我用的官方的源，感觉速度很好，而且从没被墙过，哈哈
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, sudo aptitude install nautilus-dropbox 得从dropbox的服务器上下载个东东，那一步会被墙
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, 源没被墙
<CyrusYzGTt__> kenifanying: no idea,
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, 如何配置系统用goagent的代理？比如让 aptitude 通过goagent的代理下载？
<binker> 不喜欢就自己弄一个桌面阿
<CyrusYzGTt__> kenifanying: 弄个ssh之类的或许是个不错的选择，没配置过goagent,网上应该有大量这种教程吧，虽然中文的貌似都是转抄的。。。
<binker> 头痛阿
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt__, 嗯，打算买个vpn/ssh/vps，还在研究中
<binker> 今晚什么时候发布新版本呢“
<binker> 要不要等通宵阿
<CyrusYzGTt__> may1i: 我想知道导数到底是怎么推到出来的，和积分是怎么推到出来的，假设不知道它们之间的互逆关系
<iMadper> adam8157: 五月中旬能面我不?
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有人头数吗?~
<iMadper> adam8157: 话说我也知道base64 -d的 ^_^
<adam8157> iMadper: 之前我给你推荐了是吧?
<iMadper> ad
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 好象是~
<adam8157> iMadper: 收到过邮件?
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是那时你说, 你们老大说要晚点儿面我
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没收到邮件诶
<adam8157> iMadper: 另外一个kernel-qe行不?
<iMadper> adam8157: qe?
<adam8157> iMadper: 内核测试
<adam8157> iMadper: 给我发过简历了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 行呀, 恩, 发过了~
<iMadper> adam8157: 要对软件测试的知识有很多了解吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不用
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不你什么时候有时间, 随便问我几道题吧, 省得我太水, 直接就被秒了..
<adam8157> iMadper: 找不着了 你的邮箱是? 我翻翻
<iMadper> adam8157: bbboson@gmail.com
<adam8157> iMadper: 没给我发过简历吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 找到了
<iMadper> adam8157: 真心发过...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
 * iMadper wc
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/184600.htm
<jamestung> 哎，都下午5点了。ubuntu12.04还没发布，
<nyfair> 今天怎么那么多怨妇？
<jamestung> nyfair:  。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> roylez: 那人的手真脏. 拍视频前也不说洗洗手
<adam8157> iMadper: 实习?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 是
<adam8157> iMadper: 我 那我再看看, 那个组不招实习
<iMadper> adam8157: 好, 麻烦了~
<iMadper> adam8157: 其他的工作内容也可以的
<roylez> iMadper: 有钱，没事
<iMadper> roylez: 主席下周就去米国了?
<nyfair> 修电脑会么？
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 女的？
<BOYPT> roowe:
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 何必关心这个
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 百合
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: .........
 * iMadper 
<roowe> ...
 * iMadper 在google上面搜索这个`site:weibo.cn gsid` 然后你就可以控制别人的微薄了..
<BOYPT> ...
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt的广播_个人中心_起点中文网 我什么也不知道
 * gfrog 蛋蛋卖人的活动进行的如火如荼。
 * CyrusYzGTt__ 据说$1000+/人
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 你在说什么？
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 从不看起点。。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt__: yep
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt__: naive
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt__: google已经把你暴露了
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 嗯？把链接给我
<nyfair> me.qidian.com/u/101107228
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 美金?
<jiero> iMadper: 去吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 去哪儿?
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: yep
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 不过我是实习诶
<iMadper> gfrog: 贵公司卖个实习生, 也有钱拿吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 这个不了解，问蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 实习也不错呀，据说18m的实习也有8000左右
<huntxu> BOYPT:  = =
<gfrog> iMadper: 你理解错了，不是工资。。
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 但是, 18m没人找我
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 你让google也把你暴露下呗
<iMadper> gfrog: 我的意思是, adam卖我, 他有没有钱拿? 实习生的话
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt__: 好啊好啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 额, 额... ibm那里好歹有个猪肉价的...
<hamo> roylez: 18m的实习也有8000左右???
<BOYPT> huntxu: 发现hx牛
<adam8157> roylez: 18m的实习也有8000左右???
<iMadper> hamo: 没有的, 4-5k吧
 * gfrog I hate windows!
<adam8157> iMadper: 推荐费?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是, 实习工资吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 推荐费能有3k不错了, 主席说的
<adam8157> iMadper: 相信我, IBM的实习工资没有那么多
<CyrusYzGTt__> http://tieba.baidu.com/i/97050039/others
<jiero> 啊但、
<kk> CyrusYzGTt__,啥网址y nyfair的动态_i贴吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 主席说那么多?
<iMadper> adam8157: 是吗? 这个我是网上查的
 * hamo 下班...今天难得早一次...
<CyrusYzGTt__> https://github.com/nyfair
<kk> CyrusYzGTt__ ⇪ t: nyfair · GitHub
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有, 主席说推荐我可能能有3k
<iMadper> adam8157: 3k是推荐费
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧
<iMadper> adam8157: 待遇问题主席没跟我说, 让我自己查
<jiero> iMadper: 你给主席3k？
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 你的邮箱貌似也找到了^_^
<iMadper> jiero: 我穷的叮当响, 还给壕钱?
<CyrusYzGTt__> http://twitter.com/#!/NYFAIR
<kk> CyrusYzGTt__,啥网址y Twitter
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 小百合
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 你给的什么网址呀? 为什么我的了浏览器提示需要翻墙才能访问?
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 还问我要不要开启自动模式
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 额，google给的
<BOYPT> .......
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 会不会有病毒呀
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 一定有
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 那我点取消了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你应该向更广泛的地方撒网了，今天又发招聘需求了耶
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 点取消吧，如果你不想看小百合的话
<iMadper> gfrog: 官网吗?
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 小百合是什么?
<gfrog> iMadper: 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 额，我也不知道
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 那你为什么要说小百合?
<nyfair> sayuri hime 一本糟糕杂志附带刊物的名字
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 额，不是我说的。。。
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: ..............................................................
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 问你个问题，文件首地址的指针在哪个表里
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 你的邮箱真的是xxxxxxx2012@gmail.com?
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 这个, 我想想, 应该是在文件表吧
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt__: 嗯，这个没错，今年刚弄的
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 我记得是, 进程表里面有文件指针, 指向文件表
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 文件表里的指针指向节点
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 不能白面试我, 问完我问题要给我工作的
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 我以前问过你没？
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 没
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 你不是本人？
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 我是本人呀
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 怎么了? 不是马甲, 就是 imadper
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 我以前貌似问过你，你的答案是vnode里
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 不是我说的. 我从来都叫他v
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: v
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: v节点的
<iMadper> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 完了, 我成结巴了...
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 反正不是文件表就对了，
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 我最近一年, 除了刚刚,  没有回答过任何文件表/v节点相关的问题...
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 你知道那本马戏团书叫啥不
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 马戏团? python?
<nyfair> Circus Da Capo
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 关于操作系统的那本马戏团书
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 不知道诶..
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 叫什么呀?
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 难道我记错了?...
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 面试哪有问马戏团的? 你严肃点儿面试我行不行?!
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 我也不知道 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 等一下, 好像不是文件表
<CyrusYzGTt__> 现在操作系统
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 好象是v节点表, 里面指向v节点?
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 现代?
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt__> Modern Operating Systems
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 我之前看的是恐龙书, 没看这本
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 不过都说这本好一些
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 哦
<jiero> adam8157:  gnome 3.4 马上就齐备了哦。
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 求照片
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__:  少年, 你面试结束了?
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 结束了
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 不用我?
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 不录用我?
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 你认为是个有工作的人吗？lol
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 你当然有了,  之前难道不是你吗? 说什么要去要工资的
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 没工作, 哪里来的工资?~ lol
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 苦力活，你干吗
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 你以为我还能做别的工作吗?
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 不需要面试，有力气就行，
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: ..搬砖?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 急啊！！新人求解决双系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372175 在win7下安装的ubuntu11.10，不过原来电脑有没分区的，所以貌似这次用光盘安装的时候吧ubuntu安在了那个 空闲分区上，现在的情况是开机直接进入ubuntu需要解决？另外就是硬盘里的东西在ubuntu下看不见需要解决，，， 统计信息: 发表于  …
<CyrusYzGTt__> iMadper: 去建筑工地找包工头吧
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt__: 那你刚才面我干嘛...
<nyfair> iMadper: 逗你玩
<iMadper> nyfair: 小百合到底是什么意思呀?
 * iMadper 吃饭了~ 吃饭了~
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 同问
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 百合姐姐，求照片
<nyfair> 大概是小荧星艺术团差不多的东西
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt__: 你男的求什么百合
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 后入 烛光晚餐 高脚桌 巧克力蛋糕 白布
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt__: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=209798
 * gfrog 又不淡定了。
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 你理解我刚才的想法？不知为什么这个想法在我上午时有了之后，到现在一直存在
<whhone> 12.04 住在在哪個時區呢 。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你的那个自动回复的再给我看下，elisp
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> adam8157: blahblah好
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<adam8157> cfy: 警告一次
<cfy> adam8157: 那  晚上好
<cfy> adam8157: 那adam晚上好
<adam8157> cfy: 小陈同学晚上好
<cfy> adam8157: T_T
<cfy> yall: 晚上好 tusooa
<hoxily> 兔嫂你好
<cfy> 我很邪恶得把xahlee.org抓下来了。。。有人要么，要的内线我。。。
<adam8157> yall:  点点你好
<CyrusYzGTt__> yall: 贱兔的故事？
<cfy> 主要是我这里连过去太慢了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt__> nyfair: 你正在理解我那个想法吗？一定很不错吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道啊...
<yall> cfy:
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天吃饭都纠结。
<cfy> yall: 你不会是forum.ubuntu.org的什么gentoo蜗牛把？
<yall> cfy: 咋可能。
<cfy> gfrog: adam8157: 去食堂就知道吃
<cfy> gfrog: adam8157: 去食堂就知道吃啥了
<cfy> yall: 我也觉得不可能。。。
<gfrog> cfy: 我们木有食堂
<yall> cfy: 那`懒蜗笨兔牛'，已经由`懒蜗牛Gentoo'证明是他自己的[[Wikipedia:傀儡|]]
<yall> cfy: 那`懒蜗笨兔牛'，已经由`懒蜗牛Gentoo'证明是他自己的[[马甲]]
<cfy> gfrog: 哦。。那快餐店
<CyrusYzGTt__> yall: 你是那个整天在这里发贱兔故事的那个人吗
<yall> .
<gfrog> cfy: 选哪家是最难的
<cfy> gfrog: 有几家呢？
<cfy>  
<gfrog> cfy: 10来家吧
<cfy> (random 12) => 7
<cfy> gfrog: 去第7家
<gfrog> cfy: 肿末定义哪个是第7家？
<cfy> gfrog: 从西数向东，
<gfrog> cfy: 哎呀，似乎中午才去过。。
<cfy> gfrog: ...
<cfy> (random 12) => 8
<cfy> 那第8家
<gfrog> cfy: 那就进公厕了，剩下的在另一条路上
<cfy> gfrog: ....你不会跳过公厕数啊。。
<gfrog> cfy: 到公厕就到头了。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 写个软件，每到吃饭时间就产生一个张图片，内容是有高亮餐厅的地图，然后设置为壁纸
<cfy> gfrog: 这样你就不愁咯
<gfrog> cfy: 关键是天天吃，怎么都会恶心的。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 正常，和我在学校吃食堂一样。。。
<oneIeaf> -bash: debian_chroot: unbound variable
<oneIeaf> -bash: debian_chroot: unbound variable
<oneIeaf> -bash: force_color_prompt: unbound variable
<oneIeaf> -bash: color_prompt: unbound variable
<oneIeaf> -bash: BASH_COMPLETION_DEBUG: unbound variable
<oneIeaf> -bash: BASH_COMPLETION: unbound variable
<oneIeaf> -bash: BASH_COMPLETION_DIR: unbound variable
<kk> oneIeaf:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 12.04是这个吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372179 http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ 是不是这里啊？4-26 有人确认吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongrun007 — 2012-04-26 18:19
<pocoyo> cfy:  ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 刚吃饭去了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 就你那个erc自动回复的
<cfy> pocoyo: 你看xahlee.org么？我把整个站点抓下来了。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何从12.04Beta2升级到正是版呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372180 我刚试着升级，没有升级包！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Perfectman — 2012-04-26 18:50
<pocoyo> cfy: 刚又走神了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我要搞个自动问好的
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么问？
<cfy> pocoyo: 比如，你来了，我就说 水牛好
<pocoyo> cfy: 要是能捕获到 JOIN 的信息 倒是可以 哈哈
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，我尝试下，我看看文档
<genophy> 我看 法国的 服务器，好像已经更新到  current 12.04了。。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<pocoyo> cfy: erc-server-JOIN-functions
<pocoyo> cfy: 在哪儿文档？
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: roylez_  怎么 mplayer不支持远程的 stream类型的m3u?
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不知道
<soiamso> jyfl987: totem ?
<hamo> roylez_: .
<cfy> pocoyo: join好像是自己join的hook不是别人join的
<pocoyo> 呃。。
<pocoyo> cfy: private messages 算是什么
<pocoyo> cfy: 我倒觉着可以
<cfy> pocoyo: /query的么？对了你的代码我有点看不懂。为啥要goto-char (point-min)?
<cfy> test
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍫ 
<pocoyo> cfy: 那个简单啊，就是根据当前插入缓冲的内容 匹配就行 erc-insert-post-hook
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，
<pocoyo> cfy: 具体我也不知道为啥反正那hook后就 goto-char 就是到插入点位置。
<cfy> pocoyo: insert-post-hook可以，改下正则就能用:D
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 从gnome-look.org 下载的GTK 3主题怎么安装呢?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372185 奈何scrot也出了问题：giblib error: Saving to file 2012-04-26-192756_1366x768_scrot.png failed，上不也图啦。 我下载的那个主题是*.7z的包，而解压之后有类似gtk-2.0、gtk-3,0之类的文件夹，那我应该怎么安装呢？谢谢。 统计信息:  …
<yappy> adam8157: 在？
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么判断在哪个channel里？
<hutu> 12.04上線年了
<yall> cfy: 看buffer的名字
<cfy> yall: oh
<yall> 比如，名字叫#ubuntu-cn，就在#ubuntu-cn里。
<yall> cfy: 另。header-line上也有频道名字
<yall> 居然发现 https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destine
<kk> yall ⇪ t: 命運樂團 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Freebuilder> 我等 12.04.1
<pocoyo> cfy: 我不知道。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你的方法有点不好哦:D
<cfy> pocoyo: 我准备用hash和外部file来查表
<pocoyo> cfy: 肯定不好
<\b> ubuntu 官网挂了?
<\b> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<\b> 现在又恢复了
<\b> 12.04 出来了
<vic> texlive  中文不成功啊 不成功
<roylez_> hamo: 有人为 adam8157_away 写歌了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332674
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 呆又呆的美乳妹子真是不错啊~ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<soiamso> \b: bt
<soiamso> 服务器挂了，
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: .
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席这个视频好亮..
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04大家选择用32位的 还是 64位的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372193 发现官方推荐的仍然是32位的，并非之前报道的 64位 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanhaiou — 2012-04-26 20:23
<CyrusYzGTt_> hoxily: 在那个"启动"文件夹里是不是只能添加快捷方式，才能自启动呀？直接把脚本文件放进去貌似没自启动
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 是的，而且你要修改快捷方式，执行部分
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 修改快捷方式？为什么，我没修改也能用呀
<\b> soiamso: 我还是找mirror 吧。本地的 mirror 有许多
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 我直接把vbs脚本放进了"启动“文件夹，然后发现没自启动，然后把那个脚本的快捷方式放了进去，就自启动了，这是为啥
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332568
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【贝爷向】路易斯的食谱 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 网上的教程貌似说可以把文件直接放进去
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: win的方式是不用质疑的，所以win才有今天
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 不懂。。。
<OT_iux> @@
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 也就是win的方法是唯一的可查的，
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 你指的是只能放快捷方式在”启动”文件夹里？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 只要有问题看win的文档，不希望存在创新
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 没看过win的文档。。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 为什么我们喜欢用win, 就是习惯了这种不可质疑的态度
<CyrusYzGTt_> 网上的教程害人啊！一个错了，所有转抄的都错了！错了还不知道该。。。我指的是中文
<cnhezhong> win好是好，就是要钱。就算系统用的是正版，里面的软件一定有盗版的。
<CyrusYzGTt_> 可怜我们这些不是已英语为母语的国家，学习英语都很费劲了，还要去学计算机，得多困难呀，外国人估计很容易就能学会，而我们连啥意思都不明白，一个搞错了，都跟着错。。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 中文就没有什么创作，怕被质疑怕潮水般的质询，都抄，不过我觉得写的人就算错了还是很有勇气的。
<cnhezhong> CyrusYzGTt_: 文言文你懂多少？
<ywmy210> :-)
<CyrusYzGTt_> cnhezhong: 不懂，你是不是要置疑我为啥敢称自己为中国人吗？
<ywmy210> :-)
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 不要害怕质询，就如 cnhezhong这个问句
<CyrusYzGTt_> 我是一个连文言文都不懂而且也不懂英语的人，不知道我还是不是一个中国人，
<ywmy210> 这里在干嘛？
<ywmy210> 大家晚上好～
<CyrusYzGTt_> 对钟鼎明文 大篆 小篆 异体文 一点不懂
<soiamso> 有人公布一下 12.04 LTS amd64 desktop 的  bt 链接吗？
<soiamso> drupal 不堪重负，倒在关键时刻
<cnhezhong> CyrusYzGTt_: 我的意思是你说的英文为母语的人学起来计算机容易。你用中文又能看懂多少文言文呢？
<ywmy210> 好像论坛里有的吧
<soiamso> squid 依然顽强，告诉我们 drupal 倒了
<Flywater> 文言文也没什么难的啊，比英语容易多了
<CyrusYzGTt_> cnhezhong: 计算机是现在流行的，英语是现在流行的，所以英语为母语的人学计算机是容易的，文言文是不流行的，所以学文言文是困难的，如果把你放到古代，你学文言文会很简单，因为那是它是很流行的
<cnhezhong> Flywater: 《诗经》你看的懂不？
<\b> soiamso: 其它源早就同歩完了。。
<\b> 800kB/s 的速度 ftp 中
<Flywater> 诗经年代比较早，勉强还能看懂
<soiamso> \b: 发一个地址，应该里面带 torrent
<cnhezhong> CyrusYzGTt_: 狡辩。死撑。借口。
<CyrusYzGTt_> cnhezhong: 你的逻辑本身就存在问题，是你在狡辩而已
<\b> soiamso: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.metalink
<kk> \b,啥网址y KIT - Studieren
<soiamso> \b: 需要 torrent 不要 metalink
<cnhezhong> CyrusYzGTt_: 不扯。积累即可。
<\b> soiamso: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<soiamso> \b thk
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 外观设置中没有字体设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372199 我想要修改系统的字体设置，听说是在外观设置里改，于是我打开了外观设置，如图： 1.png 但是我没发现有字体设置的项目，而其他文章却是有的。例如 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=144940 和 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-04/25391.htm  …
<ywmy210> 这两天论坛都打不开。。肿么了？
<soiamso> ywmy210: 发行的时候多这样，上次发行的时候这里有100+ 人
<Freebuilder> 求 12.04 种子
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 貌似现在不发行这的人也不少，周末的时候都有80+了，以前一直是60人左右，这是不是意味着用linux的人正在增多
<ywmy210> 也好。。
<Freebuilder> 各大服务器要么没更新，要么打不开
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 感觉是马甲多了
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: ...
<cfy> pocoyo`: 在么？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<pocoyo`> cfy: 在。
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 喜欢马甲的也就那几个人而已
<cfy> pocoyo`: 退出下，进来试试
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 多谢！你怎么知道我要的是 amd64？
<soiamso> \b:  吧 32bit desktop 也贴贴？
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不好意思。。。出了点问题。。我査查
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 多谢 \b 吧
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<vic> texlive的中文搞不定了
<vic> 网上搜的帖子 都照着做了  可是就是不行
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 也没有多少用 32位的吧，现在内存白菜价
<cfy> pocoyo: 再试试？
<pocoyo> cfy: 好了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 应该差不多了
<cfy> pocoyo: 额。。我没有重建列表。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 再试试。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<pocoyo> cfy: 垃圾 哈哈。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你会被kick
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 最近那些热点网站多维护了， 华为的商城，ubuntu, 都是IT公司却都挂掉了
<foo42> pocoyo: 怎么看上次发言时间？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你真厉害
<Cherrot> 有没有个编辑器，全选代码后按TAB，空行也会加一个制表符或4个空格？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我设置个时间限制嘛
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道。
<\b> soiamso: http://goo.gl/TdPAx      32bit 的
<kk> \b,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个怎么写出来的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 那我先贴给你看看好了
<\b> soiamso: http://goo.gl/ZJSvs        64bit 的
<kk> \b,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<pocoyo> cfy: okay
<\b> Cherrot: vim
<cfy> pocoyo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/120722
<\b> Cherrot:  visual studio
<Cherrot> \b: 刚刚接触vim，能说详细点吗？
<\b> Cherrot: 具体做什么？
<cfy> pocoyo: *sh-nicks-file*这个是nick列表文件，内容是"nick 要说的话"
<Cherrot> \b 所有行包括空行行首加一个制表符或4个空格
<cfy> pocoyo: 所有的\都是\\
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个paste有问题啊
<cfy> (erc-channel-user-last-message-time "cfy")
<Freebuilder> bt 咋都没速度呢
<Cherrot> \b: 好像找到办法了  我试试看哈 谢谢:)
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 有阿，你在什么网络？
<\b> Cherrot: vmap <TAB> :s/^/\t/g<CR>
<\b> Cherrot: 你说的是这个？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: DHT 开了没有
<chenchacha> 都中午了
<\b> Cherrot: 至少选中之后，按下Tab每行都加个Tab。 不知道你要的是不是这个
<chenchacha> ubuntu 还不发布
<ywmy210> 发现linux 下bt下东西都蛮蛋疼的。个人情况。。
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 终端或Shell脚本启动应用后如何能退出终端或脚本而不关闭应用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372200 终端或Shell脚本启动应用后如何能退出终端或脚本而不关闭应用？ Code: $firefox ctrl+c firefox也关闭了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Points — 2012-04-26 20:51
<Cherrot> \b: 太谢谢了 就是要的这个 :)
<soiamso> chenchacha: http://goo.gl/ZJSvs 64位
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 广西电信，什么 DHT 不懂
<soiamso> ywmy210: 很快阿
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 自动缩进貌似就是
<\b> CyrusYzGTt_: 自动缩进太自动， 空行不加 tab
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 看到其他人不？
<ywmy210> soiamso：可能个例吧。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 我只是想缩进个区块
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 来了，速度来了
<soiamso> ywmy210: 电信都这样？
<ywmy210> soiamso:我的是移动的。汗。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 你在写Bot?
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 开始的时候都 不快吧
<\b> 但愿等下装完之后源还能连的上
<soiamso> \b: ftp不会挂的，只是 drupal 挂了。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 不是，只写个打打招呼的
<soiamso> \b: squid  也没有挂，
<Freebuilder> 500K/s 了！
<ywmy210> soiamso:mldonkey，amule什么的,还有deluge貌似都没http快
<\b> soiamso:不挂但是网速不一定跟的上了
<Cherrot> \b: 抱歉……这个命令……怎么用？
<Freebuilder> http://imagebin.org/209818
<soiamso> \b: 主要是很多慢速的客户，长时间对服务器发起请求
<freeayu> 可以这样提交多个目录嘛 svn commit files1 files2 files3 -m 'test'
<vic> 求高手指教 在arch下怎么搞定texlive的中文
<soiamso> \b: 所以用torrent 减轻 mirror 的压力？
<freeayu> 可以这样提交多个目录嘛 svn commit files1/*   files2/*    files3/*   -m 'test'
<CyrusYzGTt_> Freebuilder: 500K 不错啊
<soiamso> \b: metalink 也会增加 mirror 的压力
<ywmy210> 我的2M上个200K都要兴奋了。。
<Cherrot> \b: 哦 放到.vimrc 哈  :)
<ywmy210> 这年头电信都上20M了。
<\b> Cherrot:  打开vim, 在普通模式下输入            :vmap <TAB> :s/^/\t/g<CR>         然后随便选个区域， 按下 tab 不管是不是空行都缩进了
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt_, 4Mbps，要是买 8Mbps 的话，估计 1Mbyte/s 了
<pocoyo> cfy: 总觉着 用 erc-insert-post-hook 这个不爽。
<soiamso> \b: 一般会选择 web seeding。 而 ubuntu 公司可能就没想过 挂掉的事情，所以还提供http下载。
<\b> soiamso: mirror 还空闲的很
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵，貌似没别的。
<\b> soiamso: 一些没列在列表上的 mirror。 我这里的网络都是禁 bt 和 amule 的，只能用 http / ftp
<Cherrot> \b: 没起作用…… 是不是没map成功？
<soiamso> \b: 很多新客户在争相下载，还不知道 mirror ,还不知道 torrent ,把 ubuntu.com 挤爆了
<\b> Cherrot: 我试过，没错的
<soiamso> \b bitcoin ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 有个 erc-bot.el 的。
<\b> soiamso: ?
<soiamso> \b: 挖掘这个禁止不？
<\b> soiamso: 不知道，反正我没什么要 p2p 的
<\b> 重启装 ubuntu
<Cherrot> \b 奇怪呢…… 确实没反应……
<cfy> pocoyo: 好了，做了限制了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Emac时apt-get build-dep emacs21 遇到错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372202 查了好久还是没找到这个包，提示错误Unable to find a source package for emacs21。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mySunday — 2012-04-26 21:07
<chenchacha> www.ubuntu.com 上不去了
<pocoyo> cfy:  用 erc-insert-post-hook 的时候 如果把 JOIN 信息隐藏了 就不行了。
<pocoyo> Destine: ^_^
<foo42> pocoyo: 是啊
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<pocoyo> cfy: 小心呆会有人会踢你
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦？
<waitfor1204> 今天都在等待和庆祝？
<soiamso> waitfor1204: 已经在庆祝了
<cfy> pocoyo: 差不多了。
<hoxily> 从ubuntu server 10.04升级到ubuntu server 12.04有什么好处吗?
<soiamso> hoxily: 没有，多了 JUJU
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 好处是多了个2
<houge> 今天下载新版本的人好多啊。现在貌似主页还是打不开？
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<cnhezhong> 时间过的真快阿，最先用的是9.10
<jyfl987> 等着晚上升级系统去
<soiamso> houge: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y KIT - Studieren
<OT_iux> houge: 新的12.04正式版发布了么？
<Freebuilder> 今晚论坛又是好卡
<hoxily> OT_iux: 是的
<houge> soiamso: 呃～其实我现在就在用12.04
<genophy> 没。。好像网页也变的卡， 期待值又高了不少。
<OT_iux> houge: 有趣，163的源出来了么
<houge> 我用daily build，2个小前升级了一次，现阶段应该已经是正式版了。
<OT_iux> houge: o, ic
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 哪位大大教下怎么从12.04beta2升到正是版？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372204 我是个小白哦 用sudo apt-get update 之后再键入sudo lsb_release -a，显示如下 No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:12.04 Codename:precise 我看不懂这个是不是正是版的，反正打开更新管理器看不到需要 …
<cocoa117> kk, 应该没法从测试版升级到正式版的
<kk> cocoa117, 也许你应该问一个年长。  ㍭ 
<houge> cocoa117: 应该可以，看看源，如果还是beta，就把源改成正式版的原地址就妥了。
<cocoa117> houge,改了源不会自动从新检测和更新已经安装的程序吧？
<houge> 应该要更新吧
<houge> 不更新的话，beta就等于最终发布版本了。那样岂不搞笑……
<cocoa117> houge, 哪个命令可以呀？
<houge> cocoa117: 这个我就不清楚了。upgrade-dist？
<cocoa117> houge，我就是这个意思，我以前搞过，没看到有什么明确的方法，最后看到官方的文件上说不能升级
<cocoa117> 就放弃了
<cocoa117> 起码他们官方不支持
<houge> 那么夸张……仁兄去网上搜搜正式发布版的更新源地址，把源改了应该可以吧……或者再等其他朋友提供建议。
<genophy> 听说ubuntu 12.04推荐64bit。可官网的页面还是推荐32bit？
<jyfl987> 64bit刚好
<jyfl987> 前一针我64bit 的  各种软件不行
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<genophy> ATI一般是用开源的好？还是闭源的呢？
<genophy> 显卡
<hamo> roylez_: .
<Flywater> 闭源
<genophy> 哦。闭源，就是安装后，"硬件驱动"所推荐的驱动?  而开源就是默认安装后，没安装任何硬件驱动？
<Flywater> yes
<genophy> 哦。了解，thank you。
<cnhezhong> okpython.com注册还需要邀请码，谁有这个网站python中国站的邀请码阿
<cfy> 这么麻烦。。
<cfy> 不要学python，学啥不行。。
<cnhezhong> cfy: 咋，能看懂的就它，学它是没有选择的。
<cfy> cnhezhong: 好一个没有选择。。
<savr> its out
<cnhezhong> cfy: 还望指教
<cfy> cnhezhong:我是学common lisp和emacs lisp de
<hoxily> cfy: bar!!!
<hoxily> cfy: bar!!!
<hoxily> 咦?
<cfy> hoxily: 洗澡中
<Freebuilder> 洗澡中还能发言！bot？
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: u'r right
<hoxily> cfy: 为什么你对foo42发送bar!!!它就退出了呢?
<genophy> ubuntu的发音的确很纠结。百度-》吾帮托/乌班图。官网-》友帮拓
<Freebuilder> 为什么 Ubuntu 这次发布没有倒计时？
<Freebuilder> genophy, 优逼优嗯踢优
<genophy> 。。
<chenchacha> .......
<chenchacha> 网页上那个虚拟系统不错
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<foo42> hoxily:  是我点的退出
<foo42> hoxily: 只是在测试 cfy 的自动回复功能
<alpha080> test
<alpha080> kk死了？
<kk> alpha080, .. ..  ㍮ 
<iGoogle> x/Clear
<Flywater> @time
<Flywater> shit
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell 脚本求救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372210 shell script编程，脚本echo中文，出来全市乱码。。。不知道怎么回事，求指教。另外，令我很不解的是，网上下载的一个安装程序的脚本，终端运行能显示中文，但是我拷贝过来，执行，就是乱码了……请高手们指教…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 asianWang  …
<vic_> 终于成功。。庆贺一下
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu12.04正式版。。。我怕了你了～～～～～～～～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372214 今天迫不及待的安装了ubuntu12.04正式版，进去一看，较beat并无太大差异。 然后，我打开了系统监视器。。我可爱的b800怎么变成单核的了 ～～～～～～～ 55555555，论坛的哥哥姐姐，这是怎么个情况啊？beat版的时候 …
<Flywater> 草，还有没有天理，每次一搜BBC谷歌就打不开了
<maxupeng> 求1204的源
<maxupeng> 网易的源有1204的吗？
<mutinux> 看起来没有～
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！11.10升级12.04的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372215 刚刚开始升级，话说前面一切都很顺利… 但是到了下载flash插件的时候就卡住了… 停留在download-flashplugin已经20分钟左右了… 求高手鉴定啊…什么问题啊…？ 我就这么等着就行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaoming147 — 2012-04-26 22:41
<mutinux> 难道你是传说中的教育网。
<Freebuilder> .com 没有小甜饼，kk 为什么老发 .com 的链接！
<Freebuilder> 保留 .com 独行一套却是为何？为何不干脆转向 .org？
<freeayu> 干嘛那么急着升级
<freeayu> 为何不等 正式 版 出来
<knownbad> 厕所里太暗了。
<genophy> 12.04 可以下载了。
<jianghu> ／quit
<jianghu> ／quit
<houge> 各位的gwibber-sina能发送信息吗？
<XwinX> hi
<kk> XwinX, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<linqering> 呵呵，还是听不错的，除了是不是//
<Ucarenya> ca
<alvin_> #help
<alvin_rxg> i~#help
<yanboyang__> 现在google在大陆还招人么？
<knownbad> 可能是个海归学子。
<knownbad> 能进 caltech 算是精英。
<larry__> ?
<knownbad> yanboyang__ [~dchxcrow@DHCP-143-184.caltech.edu] entered the room.
<larry__> 我只是问问而以
<larry__> who larry__
<larry__> o 其实是一个人
<knownbad> I know.
<knownbad> 只不常看到 caltech 来的。
<larry__> 事实是我在这里作了两年的访问研究，然后马上要回国了，看看回去的工作机会，
<larry__> 好像google 中国现在没有research的职位呢
<knownbad> 不清楚，要不去香港。
<alvin_rxg> larry__: 别去 google china。要去就到硅谷的 google
<larry__> 老婆在上海啊
<larry__> 老婆又不想出来，这个也比较郁闷的说
<knownbad> 换一个。
<larry__> 这个比较难的说
<knownbad> 如不是 exchange student 应该不难呆在美国。
<knownbad> 你不是公费吧？
<larry__> IBM 研究院在上海有合适的职位，不过觉的google喜欢一点
<larry__> 是公费，但是要留下来也不难的其实
<sulit> 神们
<sulit> 啥点了，还不睡
<knownbad> 那你就去 IBM 了。  上海男人没什么选择，听老婆的去。
<larry__> 像我这种作理论研究的
<larry__> 真难选择
<larry__> 哈哈 上海男人真是声名在外 啊
<larry__> 可惜我不是上海滴，只是老婆在上海而已
<knownbad> 老婆大学生？
<larry__> 在上海都工作两年了，
<larry__> 要是还是学生 铁定让他过来了
<piggybox> Google香港可能招人，国内就不提了
<knownbad> 都跟他说了。
<knownbad> 你要是去了硅谷你老婆就不用工作了。  基本上只要学好英文。
<larry__> 哈哈 我也查了下 发现只有software engineering 的职位
<larry__> knownbad: 老婆的工作现在也很好的说
<knownbad> 那就离了再娶。
<larry__> 两个人都能赚多点钱
<piggybox> 理解，这种取舍总是不容易
<larry__> 这个 成本太高了吧
<knownbad> 你真要算计那就只有离了。
<piggybox> 硅谷这里生活成本很高，一个人工资比较勉强
<larry__> 晕 ～～ 离 这个方案 就别了吧
<knownbad> 要不两个有一个得妥协。
<sulit> 两个老前辈深夜扯着蛋
<sulit> 哎
<piggybox> 德州那边就好多了
<knownbad> 德州房子便宜。
<knownbad> 就龙卷风多些。
<larry__> 哈哈
<piggybox> 德州austin现在俨然是小硅谷
<piggybox> 那加州还地震呢
<knownbad> 气候好啊。
<larry__> 加州天天小地震不断，都习惯了
<larry__> 只要学校突然邮件说什么什么警报演习，那当天周围肯定有4级以上地震
<knownbad> 反正 caltech 的地震研究就盼着多些地震。
<larry__> 哈哈 就靠预测性和灾难后行为 之类的题目找钱呢
<knownbad> 奇怪了，怎么没对外开放 RSS 呢？
<knownbad> What happens to public interest?
<larry__> 上次奥巴马来caltech 还有教授说在不给多点钱，中国都要超过美国的研究了，我当时就眼瞎了
<knownbad> 中国有钱啊。
<larry__> where ?
<knownbad> 你不是说 caltech 有 earth quake alert 吗？
<knownbad> 因该对外开放吧？
<piggybox> 砸了那么多钱把清华北大砸成世界一流了？
<sulit> 我睡了 ，你们 继续扯皮
<knownbad> sulit: Good night.
<piggybox> good night
<larry__> 那个是这样的，有事情都是学校的security department 直接发邮件说今天什么什么时候学校会进行各类演习，然后在演习之后都会挨个给学生电话什么的确认安全，
<sulit> 说中文不好吗？
<sulit> 我今晚升级
<sulit> 生惨了
<larry__> 其实是在那个时间有周边地区有地震
<sulit> 就重装了，结果把引导装U盘了
<knownbad> 是中文啊，拼音。。。呵呵
<sulit> 我 真是个奇葩
<sulit> 你们用12.04了吗 ？
<larry__> 话说打个德文看看，还没仔细看过呢 哈哈
<knownbad> larry__: 那是 work around public disclosure...
<knownbad> sulit: 我用archlinux。
<sulit> knownbad: 噢，ubuntu适合大众
<piggybox> sulit:  我用gentoo
<knownbad> 贱兔。
<sulit> piggybox: 牛X
<piggybox> knownbad:  哈哈，这名字好
<larry__> knownbad: 恩恩 都有的
<knownbad> caltech 要是做成 forecast 就得对外发布。
<sulit> 我太累了 ，睡了，夜猫们，886
<knownbad> 不对你说了。
<larry__> 这个没有想过
<larry__> 话说你们两工作了呢 还是工作了呢？
<alvin_rxg> moin moin
<knownbad> 我当家庭主夫。
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 在吗？
<knownbad> 得找个在 Oregon 的。
<ofan> yooooooooooo
<kk>  06:23
<tonghuix> 早上好
<Laputa> 有人用minibuffer explorer 么
<Laputa> vim插件
<freeayu> 我正在升级系统中
<freeayu> 更新管理器提示的
<ofan_> yooo
<ofan_> 发现znc是个好东西
<freeayu> 这是干嘛的
<ofan_> freeayu: irc bouncer
<ofan_> 类似于代理，不过很强大
<ofan_> 挂机专用
<freeayu> 为何要使用这个工具
<ofan_> 挂机
<ofan_> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y ZNC
<ofan_> 可以给freenode加个证书认证的套
<ofan_> 就不用再保存密码了looool
<freeayu> ofan_ 可我用IRC，从来不用密码
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-27
<piggybox> freeayu:  你的用密码才能注册昵称，否则别人也可以用
<jkl> 早哈
<jianghu> ubuntu12.4发布了，有什么新鲜功能吗？
<jianghu> 都在睡觉？
<ibodi> 下载哪个 32？64？
<roowe> 看你的需求咯
<jianghu> 还有电脑配置
<ibodi> 我的WIN 是64的。要下载64 U ?
<roowe> 可以的。。。
<ibodi> hao de
 * archl 今天早上收到邮件，google doc 变云端硬盘了
<archl> 很奇怪奥。我装 windows 7的时候，那个光盘要我自己选系统-32位 64位的各种版本 windows 7
<jianghu> 701m阿
<ibodi> 升级好，还是新装好？
<archl> 新装。
<ibodi> 好的
<jianghu> 升级好麻烦，容易出错
<archl> 备份一下——反正桌面用户没啥备份的配置
<roylez> archl: 渣渣
<archl> roylez: 乐渣渣
<archl> roylez: 人渣
<ibodi> 反正为了等这个6个月期间没有安装什么。新装一样
<archl> roy
<archl> roylez:  我还没说完你就把我踢了。
<archl> roylez:  为啥那么执着疼疼的学生？
<ibodi> roylez: 多了一条腿？
<ibodi> archl: 哟。你哪里的？
<archl> ibodi: 鬼见愁的。
<ibodi> 后悔问了
<archl> ibodi: :)
<mobile_> Good morning
<jianghu> ubuntu12。04最新消息好少 阿，有谁在试吗？
<mobile_> what ya say?
<jianghu> 进错版了吧？
<ibodi> jianghu: 正在安装。下午有消息
<jianghu> ibodi: 安装一上午？
<ibodi> 哈
<jianghu> ibodi: 我要到晚上才能安装测试，等得心痒痒
<freeayu> 我也在安装
<freeayu> 正在升级
<jianghu> 11。10升级？
<ibodi> 我是新安装，反正11.10 里面6个月一直空着没有用
<jianghu> ibodi,双系统？
<ibodi> 自从11.10 还是留个WIN 吧。
<freeayu> 我从 2010 装的10.10版一下升到现在
<ibodi> 原来都是纯U的
<jianghu> u盘安装的?
<ibodi> 纯 ubuntu
<ver> kubuntu 12.04飘过
<jianghu> ibodi: 我说你现在是用u盘在安装？
<ibodi> jianghu: 恩 U盘启动安装
<piggybox> 12.04的server版捆绑了openstack，这也太新潮了点
<jianghu> piggybox: 哦
<jianghu> 回去试试，等不及了
<ibodi> jianghu: 猴急，小心骚。 :D
<jianghu> ？？
<jianghu> 我现在用的pclinux
<jianghu> 昨晚用u盘安装半天tinycore也没安装上
<jianghu> 莴苣，
<hamo> roylez: 这么早？
<woju> jianghu: 啥事？
<jianghu> 实验下12。04
<woju> jianghu: 不感兴趣
<jianghu> roylez: hamo，主席一会踢你
<hamo> jianghu: why? 就因为我踢过他？ lol
<jianghu> woju: 兴趣的丧失，不是好事
<woju> jianghu: 也许吧
<jianghu> woju: 试试新东西不是什么坏事
<woju> jianghu: 浪费时间
<jianghu> roylez: 主席，我u盘安装tinycorelinux为什么不能联网，虚拟机可以的阿
<jianghu> woju: 整天想着我做什么，更浪费时间
<jianghu> woju: 不如随便找点事作
<woju> jianghu: 我想看网页lol
<jianghu> woju: 你还真罗嗦阿，眼睛长你身上，去看阿，真是
<woju> jianghu: 有人不让我看，lol
<jianghu> 他是给你勒上眼罩不让你看？还是绑住手阿？
<woju> jianghu: 我还是去发贴聊天吧
<jianghu> woju: 对嘛，找点事作
<woju> jianghu: 恩
<jianghu> 我也在无聊中找事作，只是做法不一样而已
<woju> jianghu: 实在是不喜欢打游戏，看电影，没几个电影好看的
<jianghu> woju: 看书，书上的比网上的更耐琢磨
<roylez> jianghu: 不知道，没玩过
<woju> jianghu: 我喜欢琢磨事情，网上有交流，看书没有
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙早
<jianghu> roylez: 哦
<jianghu> woju: 我是喜欢安静，看书能带来安静
<woju> jianghu: 没书可看，而且我喜欢翻书，而不是看书
<roylez> jianghu: http://i.imgur.com/zdrJV.jpg
<jianghu> roylez: 什么阿主席？我用的手机登录，看网页很耗费流量的阿
<roylez> jianghu: ... imgur你要看，那谁能救你..
<jianghu> roylez: 回去砍下，到底马东西
<woju> jianghu: 有没有好看的电影推荐？
<jianghu> woju: 没有，我喜欢看动作，科幻，最近忙，也没怎么看过
<woju> jianghu: 动作片无聊的很
<jianghu> woju: 喜欢
<woju> jianghu: 去年看了《源代码》觉得不错
<woju> jianghu: 之后就没怎么看电影了
<jianghu> woju: 哦
<jianghu> 说用国edubuntu
<jianghu> 用过
<woju> jianghu: 日子好难过啊
<jianghu> woju: 日子难过，年好熬
<roylez> woju: 你可以去看《记忆碎片》
<woju> roylez: 好看在哪里？
<roylez> woju: 看得比较头疼，没说好
<woju> roylez: 呵呵，是不是和《蝴蝶效应》很像？
<jianghu> 看着头疼的电影就没意思了
<woju> jianghu:  呵呵
<woju> 国内的电影基本上没法看
<jianghu> woju: 电视剧更蛋疼
<archl> 卸载 KDE for Windows，安装 Kubuntu 12.04（wubi）中。
<woju> jianghu: 有的还可以，比如 大宅门 武林外传 裸婚时代
<woju> jianghu: 泰剧和韩剧好看
<jianghu> woju: 韩剧从来没看完国
<woju> jianghu: 好看的，部分好看
<woju> jianghu: 不过在电脑上看很累
<jianghu> woju: 为什么？总想一下看完？
<woju> jianghu: 对着电脑很累，电视就轻松多了
<jianghu> woju: 弄个ubuntu tv看去
<woju> jianghu: 前端时间看了泰剧《被遗忘的女儿》
<woju> jianghu: 你给做一个啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 的睡眠功能怎么没有啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372249 刚更新 ubuntu12.04 的睡眠功能怎么没有啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyl992888 — 2012-04-27 9:10
<jianghu> woju: 不是已经开始推出了么，ubuntu tv
<woju> jianghu: 没听说过
<archl> jianghu: 肯定是不会在中文区推的。互联网视频管制~
<jianghu> woju: 电视是有了，很华丽的界面
<jianghu> archl: 是
<woju> jianghu: 不能看新闻，让我很闭塞
<archl> jianghu: 其实在哪里都是鸡肋
<jianghu> 互联网电视的意义何在？
<woju> jianghu: 不知道啊，没看新闻
<jianghu> 绝对是移动终端和电脑之间加的鸡肋
<mugebjgd> jianghu: 给没有电视的人看
<jianghu> 哦
<mugebjgd> jianghu: 网络电视看的人多了
<jianghu> mugebjgd: 不是，给没有电脑的电视看
<jianghu> 恩
<jianghu> 给基督徒定制的ubuntu有人用过没？
<woju> jianghu: 我要看新闻,lol
<archl> jianghu: 。。。
<jianghu> 好像是基于9。04
<archl> mugebjgd: 大多用raspberry pi 就是网络电视-
<archl> XBMC
<archl> XBMC 其实就是网络电视为主
<jianghu> woju: 我要用ubuntu12。04
<jamestung> 昨晚就换1204了
<archl> jianghu: 龟速下载 Kubuntu中，BT超慢。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这个名字绝了 http://i.imgur.com/O2mOf.jpg
<woju> jianghu: 水性杨花？
<jamestung> 呵呵，我用QQ离线下载的
<jianghu> archl: 我一般都是迅雷，ubuntu下用axel
<jianghu> jamestung: 好用不？
<archl> roylez: 美国俚语我一概不通。。。
<jianghu> jamestung: 有什么改变？
<jamestung> jianghu,  腾讯的QQ旋风  山寨了迅雷的离线下载
<jianghu> jamestung: 呵呵，还是习惯迅雷
<woju> 谷歌的核心代码不知道有多大，应该值不少钱
<jianghu> woju: 弄一份来卖
<jamestung> jianghu:  呵呵，我是穷人，所以用免费的
<jamestung> woju: 嗯，去弄吧，我们支持你
<jianghu> jamestung: 迅雷一样，不是会员一样很快
<woju> jamestung: 我还是做我的核武器制造文件生意吧
<jamestung> jianghu:  迅雷没血吸的时候很慢，用离线下载能全速下，
<jamestung> jianghu:  我现在用的12M电信，不用离线下载都不能全速下载，浪费哦。
<jianghu> jamestung:qq旋风可以全速下载？
<gfrog> adam8157_away: hi, cool man.
<jamestung> woju:  以后别卖给那歌三胖子了。那个猪脑袋发射又失败。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<jamestung> jianghu:  嗯，离线下载都可以全速下载啊。不然用离线下载干嘛？
<freeayu> 升级完成
<xiaopeng> adam8157_away: qemu能调试内核的bootloader吗？
<jianghu> freeayu: ……
<jianghu> freeayu: 别诱惑我
<gfrog> xiaopeng: 能
<adam8157> gfrog: hah?
<adam8157> gfrog: 球教程
<xiaopeng> gfrog: 怎么调试呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: you looks so cool
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 你刚偷窥我了?
<gfrog> adam8157: xiaopeng 难道bootloader很特殊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到一个黑影飘过而已。
<xiaopeng> gfrog: 能不能说详细点？
<gfrog> xiaopeng: 不能啦，因为我没干过这事情，但是理论上是可以地。 好吧，不要打我。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: Austin，你上次住的那个，能做饭吗？有没有厨具？
<adam8157> gfrog: xiaopeng 不特殊, 也是程序而已 但是没搞过, 应该是和内核差不多, 加调试信息之类
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: you1
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 有
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 叫Hyatt Summerfield Suit
<xiaopeng> gfrog: 没关系啊，我觉得理论上也应该是可以的，我要尝试一下。
<MeaCulpa_> 所谓厨具，就是几根粗的电热丝
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 多少一天？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Symantec Endpoint Security把我notes做掉了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 自己查...
<gfrog> xiaopeng: 赞，期待你的反馈。
<jianghu> woju: 打算我这台破电脑测试下lubuntu12。04
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 对外貌似要140刀+, 协议估计80+
 * gfrog emmm，似乎真的要考虑下测试一下bootloader @_@
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 有个mini的泳池外加hottub
<xiaopeng> gfrog: 嗯，我试试吧。
<woju> jianghu: 破电脑用起来很慢的，我是新电脑，我都舍不得升级，怕越来越慢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我那时候太冷，你这时候可以去和鬼妹共浴了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 主席好这口？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 每天下午还有下午茶...有时候我那两同去的就下午茶解决晚饭了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: ^^
<MeaCulpa_> Hot Tub 不错
<jianghu> woju: 我是恶心我这太破电脑的风扇
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 含早的
<woju> jianghu: 恩，是挺恶心的
<jianghu> woju: 所以我都是戴这耳机玩
<woju> jianghu: 戴耳机对耳朵不好，耳屎会变多的
<wangshuai> 大家好~
<MeaCulpa_> 。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 今年的价格我不知道他们做好了没
<woju> wangshuai: 又是王，又是帅，你的名字好
<wangshuai> 哈哈
<wangshuai> 这是我的真名啊。。。
<jianghu> woju: 我骑摩托车本来耳屎就多
<woju> http://baike.baidu.com/view/186110.htm
<kk> woju,啥网址y 王帅_百度百科
<woju> jianghu: ......
<wangshuai> 不是的。。。
<wangshuai> 显然木有我~~
<woju> wangshuai: 把大学报上来，说不定就能查到你
<wangshuai> 别。。。
<wangshuai> 可你怎么就确定我是大学生呢
<xjiujiu> 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 99刀...
<woju> wangshuai: 高中生极少能装ubuntu吧
<woju> http://search.pengyou.com/index.php?mod=search&act=findperson&name=%E7%8E%8B%E5%B8%85&from=501
<kk> woju,啥网址y 朋友网
<wangshuai> 额。。。 我用centos。。。
<woju> wangshuai: 那样高中岁生知道的更少吧
<wangshuai> notice woju 呵呵
<wangshuai> 额？ notice 怎么用来着
<woju> http://www.dianping.com/member/744492
<kk> woju,啥网址y meaculpa_会员主页_大众点评网
<woju> test
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 99? 可以啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你管他呢
<kk> woju, .. ..  ㍡ 
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa 你也出差？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa 哪儿？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 和老板说，和你那妹子说，这个酒店好
<woju> test
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你们office是在Burnette Rd么
<woju> http://www.dianping.com/member/744492
<kk> woju, .. ..  ㍡ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 对，11400
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那我推荐这个的，边上过条马路有Whole Food, Nordstorm Rack, 前者是食品超市，后者是outlet
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 都把firefox卸载了，为什么每次还有firefox的更新呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372250 因为喜欢谷歌的chromium浏览器，所以装了ubuntu以后第一件事儿就是卸了FF，装了chromium。可是不知道为什么，每次自动更新提醒里都会有FF的更新包。哪位高手给解释一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 北京老羊 — 2012-04 …
<archl> roylez: 在 US ？
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 主席出差干嘛去了？找女友？
 * gfrog 12.04发布了。。。 又要改code name了。。。
<MeaCulpa_> archl: none of your business
<archl> Mea
 * MeaCulpa_ 错别字了
<archl> MeaCulpa_
<archl> :D
<sjd> 我的win7开机启动终于在15s之内了
<MeaCulpa_> 还是简单粗暴不考验拼写
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 下午茶有红酒白酒啤酒
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 下午茶免费？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 端着啤酒下Hot Tub与辣妹攀谈，灵
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 下午茶算是早饭
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 饮料机24h开
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你果然是豪人
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa_ 贵摸人民真幸福啊。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我晚上没事就在餐厅喝着
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我那时候太冷了，偶尔有几个bikini和老黑在那hot tub 泡汤
<archl> ofan_ 要学 MeaCulpa_ 嗄
<sjd> 12.04谁用上了
<xjiujiu> 正在下中...
<xjiujiu> ：
<archl> sjd: 很多人不一直用着么
<xjiujiu> ：D
<xjiujiu> 啊...
<xjiujiu> 不是才出LTS么？
<archl> xjiujiu: 才正式发布而已。
<archl> xjiujiu: 一直用着最新版的人很多
<xjiujiu> 呵呵。
<xjiujiu> 感觉怎么样啊？
<xjiujiu> 我用的 11.10经常花屏啊。
<archl> xjiujiu: 1个月前中止使用了
<xjiujiu> 为啥？
<archl> 把那老电脑卖了
<xjiujiu> ...
<archl> xjiujiu: 一般说是显卡不好
<xjiujiu> 花屏的原因？
<xjiujiu> GF7050我的...
<xjiujiu> 觉得11.xx以来ubuntu慢了。
<xjiujiu> 资源也用的多了。
<archl> xjiujiu: 毕竟是黑盒子 NVIDIA 显卡驱动。一般新版会好些。
<archl> cfy: 醋
<xjiujiu> archl：列出来的几个驱动我都试了，都差不多，还是有花屏的现象。
<amosk> hi all   12.04 升级有没有出问题？
<archl> xjiujiu: 列出来的？
<cfy> archl: 什么？
<archl> xjiujiu: 干嘛，那不写着受限驱动么，linux下好的驱动是不需要安装的。
<xjiujiu> 啊...
<archl> cfy: 看到你的nick就想到那它玩。
<xjiujiu> 灰色的点，我都试过点绿...
<archl> cfy:  nyfair  测试下 http://bysusanlin.com/
<kk> archl,啥网址y portfolio bysusanlin
<xjiujiu> 这个真得去看看支持的卡。。。
<archl> cfy: 别人的
<cfy> archl: 哦？
<xjiujiu> archl: 好慢。
<sjd> 我的是ati的显卡，问题不大
<archl> cfy: 乌拉
<nyfair> archl: 你的中学暗恋对象？
<archl> nyfair: 哈。是玩了她画的游戏，发现她做的东西不错，就twitter跟着了~
<LOL_> archl: 暗恋对象?
<xjiujiu> LOL！！！
<xjiujiu> 游戏名？
<archl> LOL_: 喜欢的人好多啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然在new-hire频道里。。。 真职业
<archl> LOL_: 不行么。
 * archl 权当算是吧
<adam8157> gfrog: new-hire是我们组的频道...
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦。。。 这名字。。。
<archl> gfrog: 大青蛙/ gaint frog
<gfrog> adam8157: 无敌了。
<iGnome> adam8157: 啥。这名字
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<hamo> gfrog: 我们组NB吧
<hamo> gfrog: 直接抢占所有新人
<iGnome> 蛋蛋。
<iGnome> 笨蛋
<iGnome> cfy:
<archl> iGnome: 。。。今天来了你也骂人了。
<LOL_> archl: 求照片
<cfy> iGnome: ee怎么了？
<gfrog> hamo: 还你们组，你是逃兵，哼。
<archl> iGnome: 我刚骂了主席就被踢了。
<iGnome> 没啊
<hamo> gfrog: 我前组...
<iGnome> 主席是城管。你笨。
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<archl> LOL_: 她网站上不是有照片么。最下面
 * gfrog 开工开工。
 * may1i 有没有办法在1204上用gnome2 ？
<iGnome> 蛋蛋以后叫noob leader。
 * LOL_ 求城管护体,  lol
<archl> iGnome: 煮蛋器
<iGnome> 。。
<archl> iGnome: 错了，孵化器
<iGnome> adam8157:  踢了 archl
<hamo> roylez: 求光环啊主席...
<archl> iGnome: 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • CPU温度过高的问题 大家有实战过的解决方案没 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372257 版本ubuntu10.10 笔记本acer4741Gi5-480M。 在win7下cpu温度通常在36度左右，进行大型运算仿真能到47度到51度 长时间游戏61度。 但ubuntu的，开这浏览器核心一的温度就能达到57度，多开几个程序或窗口就61度拉 核心而的 …
<iGnome> 为啥蛤蟆能上op? ArneGoetje
<cfy> 各种混乱。。。。
<iGnome> archl:
<roylez> archl: princess rabbit
<archl> iGnome: 我决定再次实验 KDE
<iGnome> 难道蛤蟆和主席勾搭上了。
<roylez> archl: prince?? or princess??
<iGnome> kde...
<archl> roylez: ？ prince
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
 * hamo hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
<iGnome> 今天发现，谁被开除了兔子国籍。
<iGnome> hamo: ...
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士,再来次壮举吧
<archl> iGnome: 兔子？
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=372256
<kk> iGnome ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGnome> 看这
<xjiujiu> 兔子频道？
<gfrog_working> archl: 欢迎加入KDE党
<xjiujiu> gfrog_working: KDE看起来好死板..
<archl> gfrog_working: 。。。我用KDE n久都不能适应。。。算不上。
<hamo> roylez: 拉
<iGnome> roylez: 给 kde 想一个名称。
<gfrog_working> xjiujiu: 嘛叫死板？
<roylez> hamo: 拉你妹
<iGnome> kill dame ?
<gfrog_working> archl: 有啥不适应的？
<iGnome> 英文不好
<gfrog_working> iGnome: kill dame ee? @@
<LOL_> hamo: 壮举啊,勇士
<iGnome> 敢乱说的。+b
<iGnome> LOL_: 搅屎棍。
<xjiujiu> gfrog_working: 之前用过一段时间的kde，发现它里的操作真不爽，点一个东西没有什么提示...之后就换gnome了。。
<archl> iGnome:  Knocking Dick Essentials
<cfy> 你们都在说啥呢？
<gfrog_working> xj
<cfy> 不明白了。。
<LOL_> 从eexp这个Nick就可看出ee是xp的Big fans
<iGnome> 敲迪克要点
<gfrog_working> xjiujiu: 完全不知道你在说神马。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你们都在说啥？
<xjiujiu> !!!
<iGnome> dick是啥
<iGnome> cfy: 瞎说。今天各种混乱。
<cfy> iGnome: @_@
<cfy> iGnome: 下次你来，我说 ee好，还是 神好，还是拜神？
<iGnome> cfy: 我开一个公司，请你过来。要不。
<cfy> iGnome: 干啥的？
<iGnome> 随便
<archl> cfy: 你去吧
<iGnome> 肯定是忽悠的公司。
<archl> iGnome: 。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 。。
<cfy> iGnome: 能发钱就好
<archl> cfy: 能发钱，去干嘛。
<iGnome> 忽悠来钱，就提成。好高的提成。8成。
<LOL_> 我去,当人事部经理只管漂亮妹子
<cfy> iGnome: 那别找我。。。我不会忽悠。。
<archl> LOL_: 人家漂亮妹子不要你
<iGnome> LOL_: 把你妹带来。
<iGnome> cfy: 你是要锻炼下。
<archl> LOL_: 看到了么？
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<LOL_> archl: 强上, lol
<iGnome> 招人了啊。和蛋蛋抢人才。来了都可以天天聊天。
<iGnome> nnnd 估计罗杰会来
<archl> LOL_: 你就算有贼胆，也是个傻傻的脑后凉
<LOL_> 有啥好处?
<iGnome> 没有付出，奢谈好处？
<iGnome> 不劳而获？
 * archl 只想要想要的，好处么。。。基本就行了。
<iGnome> 要为社会做点贡献，才有回报
<LOL_> archl: 环境会改变人,如果我有那样资源的话,你还认为我还是现在这个样子吗
<cfy> iGnome: qq的离线现在可以web了。
<iGnome> 没那玩意
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<archl> LOL_: 你有我的资源，也不过会变成个打工仔罢了。。。
<iGnome> archl: 你有啥资源。说说
<ofan_> 有没有用znc的？
<LOL_> archl: 能当打工仔也不错
<archl> iGnome: 有几千件电脑配件管理着。。。
<iGnome> 谁都是自己儿子的打工仔。没差别。
<hamo> adam8157: 求光环啊
<iGnome> archl: ?
<cfy> iGnome: 显摆生的是儿子
<LOL_> iGnome: 你招人啥标准?啥类型
<cfy> lol
<iGnome> cfy: 你以后会明白的。
<iGnome> LOL_: 没啥标准。还没想好。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 是 summerfield 还是 Austin Arboretum
<LOL_> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 嗯。整天说鸟语的。不要。
<iGnome> 看不懂
<iGnome> 破乐乐
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • LZ已阵亡，诸位速来围观！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372259 本想趁着新版本发布，换个64位，下载了amd64CD，升级安装，结果： 3小时前： 正在恢复刚刚安装的软件包…… 3小时后： 正在恢复刚刚安装的软件包…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoyunhebrave — 2012-04-27 10:42
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, .. ..  ㍢ 
 * hamo 以为我掉了...
<Laputa> 12.04 好耍不
<LOL_> iGnome: 女的1.75以上,70Kg以下,男的1.7以上,80Kg以上
<archl> LOL_: 。。。
<LOL_> iGnome: 这个标准好吧
<archl> LOL_: 我才60KG，180
<iGnome> 70Kg以下。超
<iGnome> 养猪呢
<LOL_> archl: 赶快增肥,你的体重达不到要求
<archl> LOL_: 你快减肥吧
<archl> iGnome: 现在我就是不拿钱的打工仔
<iGnome> archl: 社区义工？
<archl> iGnome: 不是。
<archl> iGnome: 义工不算打工了
<LOL_> iGnome: 你没看见外国那些神级别的牛人体重都是重量级的吗?DMR K.T
<iGnome> 零工？
<archl> iGnome: 全是给亲戚帮忙，一天11小时~
<iGnome> LOL_: 。。那和公司职员要求没关系
<archl> iGnome: 现在就是
<iGnome> archl: 画图？这我需要。
<archl> iGnome: 不画图。
<iGnome> 。。
<archl> iGnome: 有那么多图画么。。。
<iGnome> 搞印刷？
<iGnome> 做宣传册子嘛
<archl> iGnome: 不是我专业的了。。。
<iGnome> 组织活动
<archl> iGnome: 我彻底沦落到客服了。。。
<iGnome> 客服。联通的客服，记得都是漂亮妹朵
<LOL_> iGnome: 额,这不是让职员向那些神靠拢吗.你想想如果有一群神级别的员工,哇咔咔,像当年的Bell labs
<foo42> iGnome: 哦。好吧
<iGnome> 有一群神级别的员工，那还叫公司。。
<iGnome> cfy: 你的bot?
<cfy> iGnome: 不是我的bot,是opera里的一个客户端
<iGnome> 啥客户端？
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么发现的？
<cfy> iGnome: opera啊
<iGnome> 不知道有这
<LOL_> 额,那干脆想政府申请资金搞实验室行了
<archl> iGnome: 漂亮男人不行么。
<archl> iGnome: 哈哈
<iGnome> archl: 你的头像看过。不就是眼睛有些特殊嘛
<archl> iGnome: 嗯嗯。
<cfy> iGnome: 啊？不就是那个irc客户端么。。。
<iGnome> 一对色眼。
<archl> iGnome:。。。
<archl> iGnome: 色眼。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 额？意义不明。unite的聊天室？咋和这相关了
<cfy> iGnome: 不是。。就一普通客户端。。。我上来测试下我erc...
<archl> iGnome: 你组织公司干嘛，我更喜欢非盈利组织。。。
<archl> lol
<iGnome> cfy: ..
<iGnome> archl: 是非盈利的
<LOL_> 非盈利更黑
<archl> iGnome: non-profit 要求比公司高的。
<iGnome> LOL_: 死家伙
<iGnome> non-profit 啥含义？
<archl> iGnome: 就像 FSF 那样。
<iGnome> 打倒说鸟语的
<LOL_> iGnome: 你还是开个公关公司吧,没事还有妹子挑戏,  lol
<ofan_> Ubuntu 中文名称为“友帮拓”
<iGnome> 那是要陪妹子的，才叫公关公司
<LOL_> ...
<LOL_> 那这里的基佬都符合标准了
<LOL_> 当然百合除外, lol
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 桌面美化——conky配置详解（bash shell编程） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372261 111840mnx5300q3tmydy3m.png Conky是一个建设在X-window之上的系统监视工具，它占用系统资源非常小而功能却非常强大，如果你懂得shell编程，那么conky的功能可 以说是无所不能了。同时，Conky是在根窗口上绘制界面，因此本身就支持 …
<LOL_> gebjgd: 撸管哥,在那撸管呀
<jianghu> 好嘛，一群无聊人，谈论一对无聊的问题
<xjiujiu> kk，是机器人？
<jianghu> ／quit 各位接着互相调戏，下班回家吃饭……
<jianghu> ／quit
<yappy> 嗨，在debian用什么写文档？
<yappy> 除了latex和docbook,有没有更好的？
<archl> yappy: 各种 wiki
<archl> yappy: libreoffice
<archl> ofan_ 啥时候出来的/
<adam8157> yappy: markdown
<LOL_> Gedit
<archl> yappy: 要你的文档广泛有人写，就用 libreoffice
<yappy> adam8157: 你在？昨天的问题解决没？
<adam8157> yappy: 没再看 你的需求不就是直接bc回车么...
<yappy> arch1: libreoffice 这种模式不喜欢。还是喜欢写一个源文档，编译生成多种格式的。
<yappy> amam8157: 我的需求是把它在后台运行。其它程序给它喂数据。
<jska> ###12.04  LTS 有人装上了么？
<archl> yappy: ...编译干嘛。。。
<piggybox> jska: 在virtualbox里装了个server版
<hamo> adam8157:  roylez http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/184741.htm
<kk> hamo,啥网址y MissTravel：为想免费旅游的美女寻高富帅_cnBeta 网站推介_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> gfrog_working: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/184741.htm
<gfrog_working> hamo: 我是穷矮丑
<yappy> arch1: 编译干嘛？一个源文档，多种格式输出。
<jska> piggybox: server版是不没X？
<yappy> adam8157: 如果需求就是 bc, 我还如此折腾？
<adam8157> yappy: markdown啊markdown
<hamo> gfrog_working: 别装啊高富帅...
<piggybox> jska:  默认不装，可选以后再装
<gfrog_working> hamo: 屁咧，高富帅是蛋蛋。
<yappy> adam8157: 我看看markdown. 是不是有个东西叫 debiandoc? 搜无此物。
<adam8157> yappy: 我倒是没在debian上试过, 办公室是fedora...
<adam8157> yappy: pandoc
<yappy> adam8157: 正好啊，我贴的那个就是在 fedora　下不正常，debian　下正常。
<hamo> adam8157: 高富帅...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我擦... 拉倒吧
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<yappy> adam8157: 在debian 下可以用别的程序给它喂数据，但在 fedora 自动死循环。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: zeze
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • libjpeg.so.62缺少，华为inode不能链接上校园网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372263 如题，早上下载了12.04安装到U盘（话说中科大的源好快啊），但是在联网的时候却连不上，因为找不到libjpeg.so.62 网上搜了一下也没有找到解决方法。不是位置改变了，而是12.04根本就没有libjpeg.so.62，有的是libjp …
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 刚在频道里说被你鄙视, 于是我们迁移了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: @_@
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 不是吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: whois看看啊
<gehaowu> 连接一下啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 好长的名儿，不过这下好找了，哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: 改名字了？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 注释掉的英文就是comment?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: comment in?
<hamo> adam8157: 不叫new-hire了？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 把那一行注释掉 咋说 就是comment that line吧?
<adam8157> hamo: 恩
<hamo> adam8157: 叫啥啦新的？
<gfrog_working> hamo: balabalabala
<adam8157> hamo: #yu-zhou-zhan-dui
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> hamo: #wei-le-ai-he-zheng-yi
<hamo> adam8157: #dai-biao-yue-liang-xiao-mie-ni
<gfrog_working> adam8157: FYI http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comment_(computer_programming)
<kk> gfrog_working ⇪ t: Comment (computer programming) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog_working> GNUdog: 狗狗
<adam8157> GNUdog: 狗狗
<GNUdog> gfrog_working, 蛙蛙
<GNUdog> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<hamo> GNUdog: 狗狗
<GNUdog> hamo, 蛤蟆
<yappy> adam8157: 我看markdown 和 asciidoc 简直就是一回事，哪个更通用？
<adam8157> yappy: markdown更流行(最近
 * archl 不喜欢动物园
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你每次来都是我快下线的时候
 * hamo 有奸情
<GNUdog> adaam, so?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有缘无份啊...
<GNUdog> hamo, 你和蛋蛋有JQ？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 没事，祝福你和 hamo
<adam8157> ...
<ofan_> yoooooooo
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 LST ISO鏡像已經製作完成發佈,正在分發! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372271 Ubuntu 12.04 LST ISO鏡像已經製作完成發佈,正在分發，目前安裝鏡像已出現在分發服務器，隨後各地鏡像同步完成後將提供下載。如沒有特殊需要的話，建議暫時不要下載或使用客戶端的離線下載，以免影響全球鏡像 …
<ibodi> 更新了以后，vbox pidgin 没有了。
<ibodi> 还好重装 vbox 还能用。
 * GNUdog 吃饭去
<zer4tul> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/120833
<zer4tul> 最后一句完全看不懂
<zer4tul> 之前不是有消息说从12.04开始，ubuntu默认建议安装64位么？
<zer4tul> 下载页面建议的还是32位版本啊
<ibodi> 每个窗口的头还是都是黑色，几个窗口层叠一起，都不容易分清楚谁是谁。
<archl> e.1
<archl> 安装进程中。
<archl> wubi
<archl> ibodi: 明天dominos特价 $3.95
<archl> ibodi: 我会趁机要 fullbox
<ibodi> junk food 你还能吃。说明你还年幼。
<archl> ibodi: ？
<archl> ibodi: 干么呢。
 * zer4tul 想搞一个12.04到U盘上
<ibodi> archl: 我现在老了哈
<archl> ibodi: 人的饮食是要均衡，不需要每次都健康
<archl> ibodi: 哦。用designa啊。
<zer4tul> archl: 真正健康的食谱会让你怀疑自己活着有什么意义
<ibodi> archl: 人体是个高级自动适应的那么个进化东西。
<archl> zer4tul: 为啥会有真正健康的食谱呢——这种研究根本没头
<archl> ibodi: 早死晚死又区别很大么。
 * ofan_ 推出irc proxy服务
<ibodi> archl: 你总算会说话了哈
<archl> ofan。。。
<zer4tul> archl: 各种控制嘛
<zer4tul> ofan_: @_@
<zer4tul> ofan_: irc proxy服务？
<ibodi> archl: 你今天脑筋倒是挺利！
<archl> ibodi: 。。。
<archl> ibodi: ？一直是这个观点吧。
<archl> ibodi: 不过是把观点说出来，等于准备好了，
<zer4tul> archl: 准备干嘛？
<zer4tul> archl: 已经得道了？
<archl> zer4tul: 喜欢思考
<archl> zer4tul: 如此而已
<zer4tul> archl: 囧
<yappy> adam8157:
<yappy> ls
<yappy> sorry
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 大家晒一下Ubuntu已知的Bug，恶心一下Canonical，哈哈！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372277 俺先来。。。 1、Unity环境下iBus在托盘中容易消失，经常重新启动后iBus就没图标了，无论是Unity还是Unity 2D都存在这个问题； 2、Unity的Dash在我的Acer 4935G（Intel T6400 + 3G DDR2 800 + 150GB + Nvidia 9300M GS）上十分卡，特别是切 …
<ibodi> archl: 明天佛祖生日，到那个寺庙去白吃去？
<zer4tul> 唷，蛤蟆爬上来了
<hamo> zer4tul: 刚开完会》。
<hamo> zer4tul: 会真多啊...
<zer4tul> hamo: 囧，我13点开始开会
<hamo> zer4tul: 我下午还有会...
<zer4tul> hamo: 你会是够多的
<zer4tul> hamo: 比我还多
<zer4tul> hamo: 话说你试过在U盘上装ubuntu没？
<hamo> zer4tul: 没...我都是装debian的
<hamo> zer4tul: 为啥要装ubuntu?
<zer4tul> hamo:图方便
<hamo> zer4tul: 推荐你systemrescuecd
<zer4tul> hamo: 要不我就装arch了
<archl> ibodi: 额。我对宗教已经不感冒了——都差不多
<archl> ibodi: 白食更不要了。
<ibodi> archl: 天下真的没有免费的午餐，请相信。
<archl> ibodi: 以前跟着去过一个教会，人家平时没多少人，那次活动来了一群陌生的吃白食的华人
<archl> ibodi: 有免费的午餐，不过补偿也有。
<zer4tul> archl: 话说汉语里“白痴”跟“白吃”同音，我觉得恐怕不是巧合
<kingbo> 啥时出来个canterbury
<archl> zer4tul: 小学开始我叫人白菜，然后到了中学发现还有别人这样骂人的。
<zer4tul> archl: 白菜为啥是骂人的？
<archl> zer4tul: 现在忘记了
<archl> zer4tul: 大概是不值钱，白白的，容易感染之类的吧。
<WinterLi> 刚装了12.04,侧边栏开软件后不自动隐藏,找到自动隐藏那个选项,隐藏后在出现的触发十分不灵敏..改了也不行.安装chrome出错...
<WinterLi> 后悔没在vbox里面装.
<WinterLi> 真心感觉ubuntu是越做越难用了..
<WinterLi> 都在折腾系统呢?以前很热闹的啊
<lingyang> O:-)
<imadper> WinterLi: 很可能不是ubuntu的问题
<WinterLi> chrome安装不上?
<WinterLi> 我下载了两个..都是提示安装失败.然后就修复软件中心什么的..
<lingyang> 这。。。。
<imadper> WinterLi: 这么明显的bug, 如果真的存在, ubuntu的人早就该发现了吧.. dpkg -i 来安装, 提示什么?
<WinterLi> 没搞..回到win7了...
<WinterLi> 我感觉也不应该啊..
<WinterLi> 反正很郁闷的问题..
<imadper> WinterLi: 出现问题应该直接dpkg -i
<imadper> WinterLi: 看看到底是什么问题
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个
<roylez> gfrog_working: 出来蹦一个
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04简单配置笔记 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372285 声明：个人笔记，不对任何数据和系统安全提供保证。请做好备份，谨慎操作。 环境：联想Y460A的机器，win7+ubuntu12.04 amd64双系统。 安装的过程网上有的是，自己去查。下面是安装完成的简单配置过程，高手请绕道，菜鸟可以参考一下。我不会 …
<WinterLi> 呵呵,用过很多次ubuntu,还是菜鸟状态..不会dpkg方式安装
<WinterLi> 我是用移动硬盘方式安装的.
<maivel> http://ifconfig.me
<kk> maivel,啥网址y What Is My IP Address? - ifconfig.me
<quanru> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110519118303402633611/posts
<kk> quanru ⇪ t: 林宜丙 - Google+
<nyfair> 笨蛋，教会里妹子多
<quanru> 求圈
<quanru> kk: 是机器人么
<nyfair> quanru: 为什么圈你的都是大叔？
<quanru> nyfair: 都是ubunt中文论坛上的,可能论坛里大叔多吧
<nyfair> https://plus.google.com/100046451551105306708/posts
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: 缇莉昂兰妮斯特 - Google+
<nyfair> 求圈
<quanru> nyfair: 好的
<quanru> nyfair: 二次元?大叔么
<nyfair> 大叔你妹！
<quanru> nyfair: 问下啧
<quanru> nyfair: 为什么Ｇｏｏｇｌｅ+不支持自定义域名的...
<quanru> nyfair: 一串数字....
<nyfair> quanru: 问kk
<quanru> kk: 吃饭了吗
<quanru> www.weibo.com
<roylez> https://imgur.com/daVkj
<kk> roylez,啥网址y hugz - Imgur
<kk> quanru, 这是什么味道呢？  ㍥ 
<quanru> kk: 啥
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Symantec 防火墙自爆了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 自爆了前把我的plinks.exe堵了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> hamo: 看飞龙在天，龙的吐息 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/804790aejw1dsdygccuyeg.gif
<hamo> roylez: 刚吃完饭...何必呢...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有惊无险：今天安装Ubuntu12.04的显卡驱动出现“六分屏”问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372287 本人显卡NVIDIA GeForce G105M，今天装完12.04后就安装了显卡驱动，重启以后居然出现“六分屏”的问题！当时我就囧了，同一台电脑，从9.10到11.10，一直都没有遇到过这种问题。幸好论坛里已经有人给出 …
<adam8157> gfrog_working: hamo roylez 公司邮件服务器down了, 无聊啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: hah?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 难得不是么?
<hamo> adam8157: 又？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我说肿末木有邮件来了。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 到irc上聊天打屁泡mm吧。
<hamo> gfrog_working: 还假装working....暴露了吧...lol
 * hamo 求mm
<gfrog_working> hamo: 我的working又不是看邮件，那是高富帅的活儿 cc adam8157
<hamo> adam8157: 居然又挂了...咩哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 欠踢啊
<roylez> hamo: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/fb83b5cd4cd157f500f2/460
<MaskRay> adam8157: 如何绕过 glibc 版本检测，比如 ./x: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by ./x)
<roylez> GNUdog: 基狗，好久不见
<roylez> adam8157: 转去用18摸 domino 云邮件服务的大好机会啊
<imadper> MaskRay: 为什么不升级xorg?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 绕过? 既然要求了估计是有特性需求啊 绕过估计也不行
<adam8157> roylez: 支持smtp和imap么
<hamo> roylez: google会用百度云么？百度会用QQ么？QQ会在淘宝开店么？
<MaskRay> imadper:  xorg-server-1.12.0 。 我是把一个 ghc 编译的 bin 放到服务器上运行（没root）
<gfrog_working> hamo: 对你来说，mm没有，打屁有很多。 哇哈哈
<MaskRay> adam8157: 真的没办法吗？实在不行我就装 gentoo prefix 了
<hamo> gfrog_working: 重口味基蛙...
<roylez> adam8157: 均不支持，lol
<adam8157> MaskRay: 不知道怎么绕...
<roylez> adam8157: 我们用enterprise服务哦
<roylez> adam8157: 高价的哦
<imadper> MaskRay: 同不会
<hamo> roylez: 壕
<adam8157> roylez: 这俩都不支持, 要死啊
<roylez> hamo: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/535515_373382676036883_271269216248230_1001606_1804754533_n.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: enterpise服务秒杀smtp和imap哦，只需要用web打开就行了！
<adam8157> hamo: 但是RH和IBM是好机油啊
<adam8157> roylez: 不想用web啊!
<gfrog_working> hamo: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 也有Lotus Notes可以用的哦，每台机器都得买licence呢
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1dsdejceebpj.jpg
 * adam8157 afk
<imadper> 广州天黑了!
<imadper> 我又被困在实验室了!
<roylez> gfrog_working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/456dd3c4jw1dsdeq8l91oj.jpg
<lingyang> 天黑？
<imadper> lingyang: 恩, 暴雨
<lingyang> 我这阳光明媚啊
<richardlxc> how to download embedded videos ?
<imadper> richardlxc: flash?
<richardlxc> imadper: yeah
<imadper> richardlxc: 不是有插件吗?
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 入门awesome，问几个问题... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372289 1. 中文输入法的候选词界面怎么看不见？ 2. 如何把同一个窗口设到不同的tag里 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-04-27 13:31
<imadper> richardlxc: 我用的netVideoHunter
<richardlxc> 我想通过网页的源文件找出.flv文件，然后用wget 或者 axel 下载的
<richardlxc> 有些可以下载，但是有些没法下载
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 好了？
<richardlxc> 比如  http://......***.flv可以下载
<kk> richardlxc,啥网址y ["the scheme http does not accept registry part: ......***.flv . IN gettitle"]
<imadper> richardlxc: 好多都不能下载吧, 这样的话
<richardlxc> 但是  http://...****source**=http://...*.flv  就无法下载
<richardlxc> 只能在浏览器中播放
<richardlxc> http://...**.flv下载没问题
<kk> richardlxc,啥网址y ["the scheme http does not accept registry part: ...**.flv (or . IN gettitle"]
<richardlxc> 我如何从浏览器中把视频流保存下来呢？
<chenchacha1> 怎么？
<imadper> richardlxc: <a charset="hz-4000480" id="fn_download" _href="iku://|video|http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzg2ODA3MzAw.html|quality=flv|">下载</a></div> 这样的你怎么处理?
<richardlxc> 上边已经说过我遇到的问题了，希望有人可以帮助下
<richardlxc> 这你没法下载的
<richardlxc> .html 结尾
<richardlxc> 只能用插件了
<imadper> richardlxc: 是呀, 所以, 为何不用插件呢?
<richardlxc> 不过有youku ,ku6下载脚本
<richardlxc> python下载脚本，也很方便
<imadper> richardlxc: 那就只能去看看他们的脚本怎么写的了
<richardlxc> 只是今天在国外网站看到一个视频，是embedded的flash视频，我就直接用axel下载的
<ospider> 为什么源里的12.04还是beta
<richardlxc> 但是还是有些视频找不到下载地址
<richardlxc> 已经正式版了
<richardlxc> 改hosts直接升级
<richardlxc> 或者 update-manager -d
<richardlxc> 该 sources.list直接升级
<richardlxc>  
<richardlxc> 写错了
<ospider> update manager的说明还是still beta
<richardlxc> lsb_release -a 呢？
<ospider> 用那里的源？官方
<richardlxc> 我用 ipv6源
<richardlxc> 不过官方源也行，只是速度不行
<ospider> 我用的中科大的源
<richardlxc> 嗯
<hamo> roylez: http://nextlol.com/images/16147-jesus-and-god-discuss-humans.jpg
<hamo> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ObzbX.jpg
<kids> hello
<kids> may i update my mint12 to ubuntu 12.04 without reinstall my OS
<kk> kids, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<kids> == 额  有人咩
<nyfair> 有a站b站下载脚本么
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 宏基 4736zg安装 amd64位ubuntu12.04 驱动nvdia失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372290 以前ubuntu都好好的，这次安装12.04，安装nvdia显卡失败了。我的bois没有切换显卡的选项，显卡型号是G105M，我安装官方源里的受限制驱动（2个都选过了），还是nvdia下载安装的，驱好之后，桌面都是变成6个桌面平铺的， …
<kids> kk是机器人吧
<MeaCulpa> ls
<nyfair> is mint based on debian?
<nyfair> Linux Mint Debian 201204 released!
<lubotu2> Debian bug 201204 in kernel-patch-uml "kernel-patch-uml: Does not compile on 2.5.67" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/201204
<kids> 基于ubuntu的那个 mint 12
<kids> 我把mint的源换成ubuntu的试试
<cfy> lambda
<cfy> foo42: bar!!!
<cfy> lambda
<foo42> 没意思。。。还是lambda..
<foo42> λ
<cfy> λ
<adam8157> gfrog_working: no...
<hamo> adam8157: http://imgur.com/b81cH
<kk> hamo,啥网址y my old fauxhawk - Imgur
<ofan_> α β γ
<cfy> .... vimer不要起哄
<hamo> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/fuWOD.jpg
<gfrog_working> adam8157: sending mail works.
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 收不了啊
<ofan_> 我是google-docer
<gfrog_working> adam8157: //摊手
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 于是我OOO吧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ...
 * ofan_ 免费提供bouncer服务
<hamo> adam8157: 壕又玩去啊...
<hamo> kk: 你个坏人...不理我...
<adam8157> hamo: .
 * [-x-] 大家，下午好。请问下有谁使用过emerald主题吗？似乎现在gnome3下已经不能使用了？对吗？
<ofan_> [-x-]: 貌似不能了，gnome3变化太大
<[-x-]> ofan_:哦！那请问，有没有办法把现有的gnome3降级到gnome2呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: hamo 哥走了
<kids> 为什么升级成了11.10
<kids> ==
<roylez> hamo: 感谢哥不？
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<roylez> cfy: 我还以为原地复活了呢
<kids> 请问 为什么 升级到11.10 而不是12.04
<cfy> adam8157_away: adam好
<imadper> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<cfy> roylez: 什么？
<ywmy210> :-)
<imadper> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<ywmy210> 大家下午好～
 * [-x-] 大家有谁能帮忙看看www.ubuntu.org.cn网站是否能打得开？
<imadper> 能打开
<imadper> 满意了?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04怎么改不了Gnome-shell的主题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372295 user themes插件用不了，怎么改主题啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 第一獠牙 — 2012-04-27 14:27
<hoxily> imadper: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<imadper> hoxily: ?
<imadper> hoxily: 什么?
<imadper> hoxily: 好犀利哥早~
<hoxily> imadper: 学校调课真讨厌
<imadper> hoxily: 是呀, 好犀利哥也在上学?
<ywmy210> 要51了。。
<hoxily> imadper: 恩,上学中.
<imadper> hoxily: 这次调课还好吧, 周二的软件调试对我来说最痛苦了, 正好给冲了, 现在weibo上同学们都在欢呼呢
<hamo> roylez: .
<nyfair> 这是什么情况？ Your file uses  __DATE and __TIME__ this causes the package to rebuild when
<nyfair> not needed
<holmes> 有人没
<holmes> 我怎么看不到人啊
<imadper> .
<hamo> .
<flh> ubuntu12.04发了，真的发了
<holmes> 你们能看得到用户列表么
<flh> 我能的
<ospider> 能
<holmes> 好了
<holmes> 这个不小心拉过去了
<holmes> 。。。。
<flh> 有没有人下载新发的ubuntu ?
<holmes> 我就算
<holmes> 我
<holmes> 这个bug还是有些
<flh> holmes: 你是不是用上了？
<holmes> 有谁安装打印机成功的么
<holmes> 恩
<flh> holmes: 我还在下载
<flh> holmes: 木有打印机。家用电脑
<holmes> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<holmes> 有安装打印机成功的么？
<holmes> 程序能找到打印机
<holmes> 局域网的
<holmes> 就是打印测试页不通过
 * gfrog_working $ cat /etc/issue
<gfrog_working> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<gfrog_working> roylez: 主席踢得好！
<jyfl987> 哪个开始用 1204了？
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你用了？
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 一直在用，下周换12.10的code name
<ospider> 正在升级中
<hamo> gfrog_working: 真潮....你不会一直用开发版本吧？
<gfrog_working> hamo: yep
<holmes> cat /etc/issue
<hamo> gfrog_working: 潮基蛙...
<gfrog_working> hamo: 蛋蛋走了你就撒欢儿~
<tenzu> ...
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽好
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 女学生有没有给我留下几个？
<wayne__> 上不去网站
<tenzu> roylez: 都是你的
<roylez> tenzu: 还是叫兽懂我
<hamo> tenzu: 我也要...
<wayne__> 。。。
<tenzu> hamo: 主席用过了给你
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx4.2.2在ubuntu 12.04下编译安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372303 本例在ubuntu 12.04下安装，首先安装本软件所需支持软件包，通过ubuntu软件中心安装过fcitx 4.2.0的朋友，建议卸载掉原版本，注销或重启ubuntu,终端模式下，执行，首先安装全编译包所需要的环境 Code: sudo apt-get install libunique-dev Code: …
<roylez> tenzu: 我要坐16人大轿，由女学生扛
<hamo> tenzu: 不要...
<hamo> tenzu: 我要新的...
<woju> roylez: 欧阳克？
<tenzu> roylez: 很难凑齐16人的, 8人凑合一下吧
<tenzu> hamo: 那得看主席给不给你留新的
<wayne__> 别想太多
<roylez> tenzu: 那也行，人力车给8个女生拉
<tenzu> roylez: 我看行
<vivatma> 用人用Sqlite3么？
<tenzu> roylez: google zerg rush, 这是闹哪样?
<hamo> tenzu: 逆天了...
<woju> tenzu: 你论坛上的头像的那个女的是哪个？你老婆？
<tenzu> hamo: google净整些幺蛾子
<tenzu> woju: 无名素人
<hamo> tenzu: 现在也就剩这些幺蛾子了...你看那大便一样的google drive
<tenzu> hamo: 我还没用过...
 * [-x-] 请问有谁在使用ubuntu12.04了吗?是刻录U盘安装的？
<woju> [-x-]: 大部分都是升级的应该
<ospider> 在线upgrade就可以
<[-x-]> woju: 痛苦死了。似乎12年的所有linux都不能用工具刻录到U盘安装。
 * [-x-] 难道世界末日真的到了？
<woju> [-x-]: 硬盘安装也不行了吗？
<woju> [-x-]: 那再等等，等别人的经验
<nyfair> 口胡，我上星期刚装过chakra 2012.04
<[-x-]> woju: 高手不会理会这种问题的。新手又不知道怎么解决。唉！抓耳啊。
<nyfair> 就是u盘安装
<[-x-]> nyfair: 你是用U盘方式安装的？
<[-x-]> nyfair: 那你用的啥工具刻录的呢？请问？
<sjd> 有无聊的没
<nyfair> [-x-]: dd
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 感觉不错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372307 虽然对ubuntu10.04后的两个版本很失望，但也一直关注着ubuntu。刚刚在虚拟机试用了ubuntu12.04，感觉unity比之前要成熟了，慢慢的开始接受，而且内存占用也不高，不到三百兆。现准备把它安装到移动硬盘，试用一段时间，等fedora 17正式版发来后 …
<[-x-]> nyfair: 直接dd if=LINUX***.iso of=/dev/sd* ?
<nyfair> 嗯
<[-x-]> nyfair: 天那！难道真的是，RP问题？天要玩我？
<nyfair> 不到300M? 这位还是用xp比较好
<houge> 其实我觉得用U盘安装很方便 ，速度也快
<[-x-]> 我，11年的fedora16 ubuntu11.10 都可以用UNetBootin刻录，并且安装。可是今年的都不行HOHO
<[-x-]> 主要是刻DVD除非是一个稳定经典版本。不然DVD刻录花不来。
<houge> [-x-]: 用另一个叫做lili usb creator
<houge> 这个做usb全部发行版通杀
<[-x-]> houge: 用过了！还有live usb creator
<houge> [-x-]: 你确定操作正确？我的就是用这个做的
<vivatma> 痛苦死了。似乎12年的所有linux都不能用工具刻录到U盘安装？
<vivatma> 不是吧
<imadper> [-x-]: 少年, 别试了, 你去修你的bios吧...
<imadper> 话说, 为什么我找不到传说中的lint程序? 他现在是不是改叫slint了?
<houge> [-x-]: 是不是仁兄看见无法识别这个发行版就放弃了？我的加载镜像后无法识别，然后也做成了。
<sjd> 无聊呀无聊
<vivatma> sqllite有没有人用呢？
<[-x-]> houge: 嗯！请问能大致说下你的正确操作方式？
<sjd> 没用过那东西
<sjd> 无聊+犯困 有啥好玩的推荐下
<imadper> 找到了...splint
<[-x-]> vivatma: 嗯，至少我是亲身试验的。fedora17 ubuntu12.04 arch
 * woju 想象一样10年后的linux，应该没有这么难搞，字体也应该好看多了
<[-x-]> houge: 我从未放弃过。一直都是坚持到最后。
<imadper> woju: 现在字体不好嘛?
<imadper> woju: adobe-cjk的字体不好看?
<houge> [-x-]: 步骤1和2都不用说了，步骤3默认，步骤4我只选择了格式化u盘系统文件为fat，其他的没有理会，就开始做了
<woju> imadper: 我用新宋体，用网上别人的办法
<woju> imadper: 以前可是很难看的，汉化不好
<vivatma> LiveCD 可以直接 dd 到U盘
<imadper> woju: 改字体很容易的事情呀.
<[-x-]_> hou
<[-x-]_> houge: 哦！我选择的是fat32
<houge> 我也是
<[-x-]_> houge: 就这一个参数和你不同。
<nyfair> woju: 10年后还有linux?
<woju> imadper: 是很容易，但是不搞最好，反正我是不会，按教程一步一步复制命令到bash里面
<houge> [-x-]: 等等～
<woju> nyfair: 你认为没有？
<houge> [-x-]: 我用的也是这个，fat32
<nyfair> woju: 我坚信没有
<woju> nyfair: 到时候用什么系统？
<[-x-]_> houge: 那就和你是一摸一样了。你的成功了？是ubuntu12.04？
<[-x-]_> woju: 到时候就是母体
<imadper> nyfair: 你的意思是, 十年后, adam8157/gforg就都失业了?
<nyfair> woju: 今年圣诞回答你
<houge> [-x-]: 我现在用的系统就是这么安装好的。
<[-x-]> woju: 黑客帝国的词汇。
<[-x-]> houge: 哦？你用的是？
<houge> 12.04
<woju> [-x-]: 黑客帝国看不大懂
<[-x-]> houge: 哦!既然你成功了。我再试试，相信人品可以用次数换来的。
<houge> 各位，12.04的内核版本是多少？3.2.0.24么？
<houge> [-x-]: 或者再看看bios有木有其他问题
<[-x-]> woju: 简单的说，就是你现在的现实环境不是现实的，而是计算机母体给你灌输的虚拟画面。
<[-x-]> houge: 嗯嗯，问题得一个个排查，谢谢啊。
<woju> [-x-]: 人类世界是个电脑程序是吧？人都是游戏的角色，背后都有一个神在操控？
<houge> [-x-]: 客气
<houge> 各位，请问12.04现在的内核版本是多少？我对比一下
<[-x-]> woju: 嘿！你意思到了？那好，现在只要电话你响你就去接，这样我们可以把你传送回基地！
<woju> [-x-]: 黑客帝国的思路有时候有点难以理解
 * woju 為什麼人的额头地方，长头发的地方和不长头发的地方分的那么明显？
<[-x-]> woju: 不过你还是理解过来了。不错！你就是下一个救世主，小 奇
<[-x-]> woju: 因为，人长拍不长头发的地方。
<[-x-]> woju: 用来表示涣然大悟
<woju> [-x-]: /me 為什麼女人不长胡子，两公青蛙都长胡子？
<sjd> ........
<[-x-]> woju: 谁说女人不长胡子？
<woju> [-x-]: 不长吧？至少不用刮
<sjd> 女人身体激素紊乱也长胡子的
<woju> sjd: 不用刮吧，我见过长胡子的女的
<sjd> 只是大部分女人不长而已
<[-x-]> woju: 因为，公青蛙常去亲母青蛙！所以，胡子一直不会掉。而女的反之。
<sjd> o(∩_∩)o 哈哈
<ospider> fcitx4.2 好不习惯
<sjd> 一个输入法而已，慢慢就习惯了
 * [-x-] 呵呵，还在上班，就不闲聊了。谢谢各位帮忙解决问题。
 * woju 如果老天想给你幸福，你最希望是怎样的生活，怎样才是幸福的生活？
 * cfy 无聊
<houge> 话说Tor的下载速度能够超过200k/s，真是少见
<ospider> fcitx默认会把首选字显示在输入框，可我不想这样，要在哪里设置一下呀？
<houge> ospider: 不太明白你的意思
<nyfair> ospider: 去隔壁kde-cn提issue
<houge> nyfair, ospider: 别，请看看这个：http://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Fcitx/zh-cn
<kk> houge,啥网址y 小企鹅输入法 (Fcitx) - Fcitx
<houge> 现阶段的fcitx几近完美，一些问题，比方说在HUD里无法输入中文是上游导致的。opera输入也不是fcitx的问题。把相关依赖安装好是关键。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 请问大家，ubuntu12.10是长期支持版吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372308 不知道12.10是不是长期支持版啊，还有12.10现在有源吗，想更新，但是很多东西还不确定 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuzhengqu — 2012-04-27 15:49
 * imadper 每次看到houge, 我就想起了这个: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/zG88OaTZ9d8/
<houge> imadper: 好吧……
<imadper> houge: 身经百战打头阵, 除恶扬善心如佛
<houge> imadper: >_<
<sjd> 我在纠结呀
<Joey64> ubuntu 12.04 release yestoday
<sjd> 用啥操作系统好呢
<sjd> 我想换成ubuntu了
<imadper> sjd: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/77033d0dgw1dsd84qebd0j.jpg
<Joey64> debian
<Joey64> arch
<houge> sjd: 这样看你是火星人还是地球人了。
<imadper> sjd: win7
<Joey64> freebsd
<sjd> 。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> sjd: minix
<houge> 不晓得大家怎么看anonymous这群骇客？！
<hoxily> sjd: 用gentoo成为超人
<imadper> sjd:
<sjd> 折腾过一次lfs,再也不想折腾了
<imadper> sjd: Uniflex
<houge> sjd: 嗯，用gentoo吧，这样你就出太阳系了。
<imadper> sj
<imadper> sjd: win7, 不开玩笑的说
<woju> houge: 据说开网站赚钱了
<houge> woju: 呃～Anonymous开网站了？
<sjd> win7的系统盘越来越庞大了
<houge> 之前倒是听说弄了个pastebin的替代品
<sjd> 非常讨厌
<woju> houge: 上次新闻是的，没记错的话
 * gfrog_working 蛋蛋翘班，木有吃到水果，哈哈。 adam8157_away 
<houge> 上个月试了下传说中的dos/ddos工具，把昆明医学院的网站搞下线了。
<houge> 不过10分钟后满血复活。
<houge> 后来没有再弄那个什么dos/ddos工具，工具本身就让人很不安。
<woju> houge: 好像是社交网站还是什么的，查不到新闻了，可能是我记错了
<ospider> 12.04的自带壁纸还有故宫呀
<houge> woju: 哦，囧～这种社交网站真不知道是神马样子……
<woju> houge: 我记错了，就是你说的那个
<woju> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%E9%BB%91%E5%AE%A2anonymous%E5%BC%80%E7%BD%91%E7%AB%99&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&rsv_bp=0&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&inputT=7788
<kk> woju,啥网址y 百度搜索_黑客anonymous开网站
<woju> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&newwindow=1&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=%E9%BB%91%E5%AE%A2anonymous%E5%BC%80%E7%BD%91%E7%AB%99&oq=%E9%BB%91%E5%AE%A2anonymous%E5%BC%80%E7%BD%91%E7%AB%99&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_nf=1&gs_l=hp.12...1181.1181.0.3779.1.1.0.0.0.0.142.142.0j1.1.0.UV2ZT4WLs_s&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=be1b86ebf24d1b1b&biw=1024&bih=624
<woju> 谷歌的结果要优于百度
<ofan_> anonymous 也就是中国黑客的水平
<houge> woju: 嗯，前天誊录上去瞅了一眼。一看神马都没有
<houge> ofan: 嗯，基本同意。
<woju> 真正的黑客应该为政府工作，偷高价值的东西
<ofan_> https://znc.ofan.me:7788
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y ZNC - Web Frontend
<woju> ofan_: chromium报警
<ofan_> woju: 自签名的证书
 * ofan_ 免费提供znc服务
<woju> ofan_: 百度查znc无结果，不知道是什么东西
<imadper> ofan_: znc, 是不是在农村?
<ofan_> woju: irc bouncer
<imadper> ofan_: 你现在手里有多少主机?
<imadper> ofan_: 有支持ipv6的ssh没?
<ofan_> imadper: 有
<imadper> ofan_: 来个试用帐号, 看看数度?
<imadper> s/数度/速度/
 * imadper 我现在怎么成大舌头了...
<ofan_> ofan.me/test.bin
<ofan_> imadper: 只是ssh转发，没有shell
<imadper> ofan_: 恩, 我也不要shell~
<jyfl987> ofan_: 难怪速度不行 原来是在农村啊
<ofan_> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你不是提供在农村服务么
<ofan_> jyfl987: 啥农村
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我咋知道  问你自己了 znc
<ofan_> jyfl987: 跟农村啥关系
<imadper> ofan_: 103kbps
<imadper> of
<jyfl987> 啊 也许不是在农村  找脑残 也有可能 imadper
<ofan_> imadper: 你网太烂了
<imadper> ofan_: 确定是ipv
<imadper> ofan_: v6?
<woju> 百度贴吧的禁止填表单功能现在在很多网站都看到了，不知道百度贴吧是不是第一个避免了验证码的网站。
<ofan_> imadper: 支持v6
<imadper> jyfl987: 那我还是不去了... 别被他找到...
<imadper> ofan_: 怎么强制v6访问呀?
<ofan_> imadper: 看你的命令
<ofan_> RTFM
<richardlxc> linux 如何拼接两幅图片为一副？
<richardlxc> 简单的方式
<ofan_> 有个工具包
<imadper> ofan_: Connecting to ofan.me|2605:8900:3000:1001:2:0:20:2|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<imadper>  
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • linux下视频聊天工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372315 linux下有什么好的视频聊天工具，服务器要速度快和稳定。准备给爸妈安装ubuntu，他们最常用的就是PPS，QQ象棋和与我QQ聊天。 PPS有linux版 QQ象棋可以用WEBQQ里面的 但是视频语音聊天没一款好的工具，网页版QQ接视频对网速要求很高。一般的网 …
<ofan_> imadper: nginx没绑定v6地址
<imadper> ofan_: 哦
<ofan_> ping6 试试就行了
<ofan_> ssh是监听了v6的
<imadper> ofan_: 恩, 不过我的网太差了..
<imadper> ofan_: 300ms的ping
<ofan_> 正常
<imadper> ofan_: 现在用一个日本的ssh, 速度还说的过去, 140ms的ping, 下载速度1mb/s多一些
<imadper> ofan_: 不过不能bt...
<imadper> ofan_: 电驴也不行, 这点我很怨念...
<ofan_> imadper: 要我就封你ip
<ofan_> 段
<imadper> ofan_: ....
<imadper> ofan_: 我是付费用户... 下个电驴都这么残忍...
<ofan_> imadper: 开的连接多
<ofan_> 很耗流量,cpu,内存
<imadper> ofan_: 不过机房的机器, 不在乎吧?
<ofan_> imadper: 又不是给你一个人用
<imadper> ofan_: 顶多机器上其他用户感觉网速会慢一些吧?
<imadper> ofan_: 恩, 你一台机器打算多少人?
<ofan_> 擦 这还不够么
<ofan_> 再少也顶不住你这么玩的
<ofan_> 我自己都不放电驴,bt
<ofan_> imadper: 而且你放了一点效果也没有
<nyfair> 百度盘能p2p么？
<imadper> ofan_: ... 对了, 你在米国, bt下载那些电影是不是非法的?
<ofan_> imadper: 没事
<ofan_> nyfair: 用google drive
<imadper> ofan_: 不是老听说xxx在米国下载了xx部音乐, 面临多少元的罚款吗?
<ofan_> imadper: 没有
<ofan_> imadper: 除非你下的太猖狂
<nyfair> ofan: google drive太烂了
<jyfl987> ofan_: 希望你将来上法庭的时候  不要拿文化差异 做挡箭牌
<ofan_> nyfair: 很好用
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我懂法律
<ofan_> jyfl987: 新来的都是我教育着去遵纪守法的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那能代表啥
<imadper> ofan_: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151082.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 超过20万美国BT用户被同时起诉_BitTorrent_cnBeta.COM
<imadper> of
<ofan_> jyfl987: 只有我告人的份
<ofan_> jyfl987: 就是奔着法制来的
<imadper> ofan_: 这个是不是算是, 起诉者太猖狂了?
<jyfl987> ofan_: 就一个懂法律 就可以逍遥了？
<ofan_> imadper: 这瞎闹的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 懂法律就意味着逍遥？
<ofan_> 讲点逻辑吧
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你不是说 你懂法律  所以只有你告别人的份么？ 那你懂法律 就不可能被人告了？ 你这个逻辑好厉害
<ofan_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies#Informal_fallacies
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: List of fallacies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan_> jyfl987: 没有因果关系，你自己联想的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 额  那你刚才说只有你告别人的份是啥依据呢？ 你有免告金牌？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 没有依据，这要什么依据
<ofan_> 你来troll，我随便反troll而已
<jyfl987> ofan_: 既然你没有依据 所以我表示怀疑嘛 所以我刚才才提醒你 将来被告 上法庭的时候 不要拿 文化差异来挡箭牌
<ofan_> jyfl987: 你这叫逻辑谬误的一种，好似我要上法庭，好似我就很可能会拿文化差异来档挡箭牌
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我只是叫你不要拿这个做挡箭牌  我没有说一定会
<ofan_> 上法庭都是律师挡着，管我屁事
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我如果叫你不要发展核武器 难道就是在指责你会了？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 你这话就是属于逻辑谬误里的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你向你购买ssh service的时候 叫你不要超售 难道就是在指责你一定会超售么？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你既然说这是谬误 拿出证据来呗 我也可以说你刚才那个说法叫转移视线
<ofan_> jyfl987: 比如我问你‘你停止吃药了么’就是说你在吃药
<ofan_> 无论你回答是或否
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我是在问么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • firefox12.tar.bz2解压后怎么启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372317 firefox12.tar.bz2解压后怎么启动呀 下载地址： http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/mozilla-curr ... .0.tar.bz2 [/quote] 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxkinger — 2012-04-27 16:48
<woju> http://news.cnnb.com.cn/system/2012/04/27/007303624.shtml
<ofan_> jyfl987: 你现在不是么？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 哪句？
<ofan_> jyfl987 | ofan_: 我是在问么？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你论证的是这句么？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 莫非你穿越了 从现在穿越回刚才？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我看你才是逻辑谬误 转移别人的视线到语法上去 而不是刚才说的那个论点
<ofan_> jyfl987: 刚才啥论点
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你看  你自己在反驳别人 连论点都忘记了 你还说你不是逻辑谬误
<jyfl987> 你自己要证明什么都不知到 你不是瞎说么
<woju> jyfl987: 你好喜欢辩论
<jyfl987> woju: 玩两把么
<ofan_> jyfl987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies#Informal_fallacies
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: List of fallacies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jyfl987> 小辩怡情 大辩伤身哈
<jyfl987> ofan_: lol 你这还是转移视线
<ofan_> jyfl987: 是你不懂规则
<ofan_> 下周就考这个
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你根本就不知到我troll你什么  你还说我troll你
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你以为我说你的是 下载点东西就会上法庭 可是我实际troll你的却是 你刚才那个 所谓懂法律就肯定不会被告的假设而已
<richardlxc> mplayer 无法播放ipv6在线视频，怎么搞？
<richardlxc> 是不是缺了什么东西？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 是你第一句就有问题，好似我就要上法庭，就要找借口
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我说了 那只是要求 我刚才还举了好多的例子来说明 比如说 超售的例子
<imadper> richardlxc: 先下载
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那我现在要问你买个空间 要求你不超售  这个难道就是在指责你一定会超售？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 而且我没说懂法律就不会被告，构不成一个命题
<ofan_> 是你在条件和结论间自己加了个'所以'
<imadper> jyfl987 ofan_  打字累了就歇会儿...
<mao> ubuntu让人桑心啊
<jyfl987> ofan_: 所以我问你说自己一定不会被告 有什么证据？ 既然你认为前面说的没有因果关系 那么你那个结论（一定不会被告）有何依据？
<jyfl987> imadper: 我开两个窗口 一边写代码 一边在这边呢
<ofan_> jyfl987: 不要猖狂的下载就行
<ofan_> 懂否？
<imadper> jyfl987: 辛苦了... 瓦片?
<ofan_> 自己家下载没事，在学校比较危险
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你还是在转移视线 我没有说你下载点东西就会被告呀
<houge> tenzu: 疼兄，没有试用下ubuntu 12.04？
<ofan_> 因为上网用的账号每个人都是自己的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我没说是因为其他的被告啊
<jyfl987> 你看你还说什么逻辑 自己都不讲逻辑
<ofan_> 我就说的是不会因为下载被告
<ofan_> 因为之前一直在说下载
<jyfl987> ofan_: 错 你是说不会因为在家下载而被告 因为你刚才还引用了那个链接证明只要不是猖狂下载就没事 那反过来说 如果你猖狂下载呢？ 是不是会被告呢？ 猖狂下载是不是下载行为的一种呢？
<jyfl987> 还有在家能不能猖狂下载呢？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 你这也算逻辑谬误的一种，我只是说不会因为下载被告，你自己想成不会以为其他任何事情被告，自己看http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faulty_generalization
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Faulty generalization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我之前没说不会因为在家下载被告
<ofan_> 只说不会因为下载被告
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我只是希望你如果被告的时候 不要引用那个辩解理由 我刚才也说得很清楚 你总是要引到别的地方去 讲了半天 我都是在就事论事 而你 要么是打击辩论对手的能力 要么是给个链接 让别人自己去看 根本不做解释
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你如果当律师 倒是还行 做学术 就 。。。
<jyfl987> 17:05 < ofan_> 自己家下载没事，在学校比较危险
<ofan_> jyfl987: 猖狂下载不是因为下载被告的充分条件但是必要条件
<jyfl987> ofan_: lol 你可否解释下我刚才列出来这个证据？
<ofan_> jyfl987: jyfl987: 猖狂下载不是因为下载被告的充分条件但是必要条件
<ofan_> 解释完了
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我觉得逻辑谬误里应该单列一条给中国人，就是阿Q精神
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你刚才说 你没有说过不会因为在家下载被告  现在却说了 自己家下载没事 这两句话之间的矛盾 想请你解释， 你所谓的解释是说 猖狂下载不一定会被告 但是我要求你解释的观点是 你说在家下载不会被告 这是两个观点
<jyfl987> ofan_: 没什么 我是觉得这些东西都是人列出来玩你的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 比如说 那个李小琳说大家要修正自己的观念 不要老想着搞钱 其实他的目的是要你不想着搞钱 好让他去搞钱
<ofan_> jyfl987: 你天天都在被这些东西玩
<ofan_> 只不过你自己不知道而已
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我只是要了解这些 不让人忽悠而已  就好像你要知道如何撒谎 但是未必你要经常撒谎 只是别人撒谎 你要能分辨 或者你有紧急情况 需要动用撒谎过关嘛
<ofan_> jyfl987: 西方人天天都在这么玩
<ofan_> jyfl987: 别扯没用的，你这才叫转移视线
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我也天天思辩 所以你看我随便就能抓住你的这个那个 但是有什么意义呢 就算你认输 能解决什么问题呢
<jyfl987> ofan_: 是你开始扯的
<jyfl987> 17:11 < ofan_> jyfl987: 我觉得逻辑谬误里应该单列一条给中国人，就是阿Q精神
<LeithWong> 对掐呢？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 上面这句算不算扯没用的？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 不算，因为你刚才就使用了'啊Q精神'
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你看 你的手段就是 先打击对手 说对手是啊q 所以说的都不算 这才是中国人常用的手段 抹黑嘛
<woju> jyfl987: ofan_ 你二位说的我头大
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你虽然在西方国家 用的还是老祖宗的手段
<houge> 建议两位私聊
<jyfl987> houge: 反正没人聊 我两个切磋切磋哈
<houge> 向二位致敬～
<ofan_> jyfl987: 说的是事实，抹杀黑
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你说的就是事实？ 那我说你的也是事实
<ofan_> jyfl987: 那句是事实，没说我说的就是事实
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • LZ悲剧的一天 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372320 学校的无线网络让LZ泪流满面…… 早晨起来，用昨天下载的光盘镜像制作了启动盘，准备安装。兴奋中～～ 开机，连上无线网络 半路，网络中断了，安装停止，没办法，重装，囧！！！ 第二次： 开机，连上无线网络 半路，网络中断了，安装停止 …
<ofan_> jyfl987: 你在犯同样的错误
<jyfl987> ofan_: 那句也是你说的 你说是事实就是事实么
<ofan_> 我说了一句事实，所以我说的都是事实？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我没觉得你说的那一句是事实  你如果一定要让我认为他是事实  需要给出证据来证明给我看
<jyfl987> ofan_: 相反  我觉得你是在搞抹黑
<ofan_> jyfl987: 如果你不能证明不是事实，那么就是事实
<ofan_> 你怎么证明你刚才没在啊Q
<ofan_> lol
<ofan_> 发现我也犯了个错
<jyfl987> ofan_: 错 你既然懂法律 该知道 立论需要自己举证 你这搞的还是中国的有罪推定 “我说你是啊q,你就得自己证明自己不是啊q,否则你就是“ 但是你所在的西方国家不是这样 ， 而是 ”我说你是啊q,那么我需要证明你是"
<jyfl987> ofan_: 现在我修正观点了 你也适合回国进公检法系统
<ofan_> jyfl987: 这个也是你一开始犯的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 举例呀
<ofan_> jyfl987: 只不过我最后犯了
<jyfl987> :-) 太好了
<jyfl987> 有肥羊
<jyfl987> nnd 这么快就改名了
<Guest29739> You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname before it is changed. 这个功能怎么才能开启?
<sulit> ls
<sulit> 升级了
<yall> 刚发现论坛不能登录
<ofan_> 而且这也不是什么有罪假定
<jyfl987> ofan_: 这不是有罪推定 但是跟有罪推定一样 都是先给别人下个结论 要求别人自证
<yall> 笨嘛。/msg NickServ identify USERNAME PASSWORD
<jyfl987> 而不是西方学术观点 要求你立论自证
<yall> /nick USERNAME
<ofan_> jyfl987: ‘ 但是跟有罪推定一样’ 也是一种谬误
<hoxily> yall:  You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname before it is changed. 这个功能怎么才能开启?
<hoxily> yall: 你知道吗?
<yunfan> ofan_: 那你就证明他怎么谬误 我已经证明了他跟有罪推定行为一样
<ofan_> yunfan: 这种相似关系很弱
<yunfan> 弱在哪里呢？
<hoxily> yall: 我找到了,/MSG NickServ SET ENFORCE ON
<ofan_> yunfan: 有罪假定也是Faulty generalizations
<yunfan> ofan_: :-) 你看你 随便抛个论点 我要求你自证的时候  你又退回去证明有罪推定也没什么了
<ofan_> yunfan: 什么叫没什么，让你自己去看而已
<yunfan> ofan_: 我干嘛要去看 我要你证明你刚才说的关系很弱 这个结论 结果你又退回去谈有罪推定本身 你说你是不是逻辑谬误呢？ 你所谓的逻辑谬误都是抛出来打击别人的 而且任意开炮 完全不讲逻辑 别人跟你讲逻辑的时候  你就再找个地方开一炮
<jyf1987> 原来是 release这个命令
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！本人ubuntu新手，安装ubuntu12.04只能刻盘吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372321 以前wubi安装了ubuntu 11.10，现在卸掉了想体验新版12.04，但打开下载的镜像里的wubi，显示只有live CD项目。弱弱的问一句只能刻盘安装还是怎么着，能不能U盘装？？？（不想wubi了，想真正地体验win7和ubuntu双系统） …
<ofan_> yunfan: 我刚才犯的是这个： (shifting the) Burden of proof (see – onus probandi) – I need not prove my claim, you must prove it is false
<ofan_> jyf1987: 有罪假定是另外一个，所以说这种关系很弱
<jyf1987> ofan_: 我不觉得 你只不过是想把我导引到使用你的评价标准 然后就可以顺利的把我套牢而已 这种meta的手段也常见于国人的争执中
<ofan_> jyf1987: 你好歹看看wiki
<jyf1987> ofan_: 最常见的就是 “根据马克思经济学 如何如何  你说这个不是这样 那么你说说到底他符合马克思经济学的哪条” 此类
<ofan_> jyf1987: I need not prove my claim, you must prove it is false  ,这话够直白了吧
<jyf1987> ofan_: 我不看 我没有理论被你牵着走
<jyf1987> 理由
<jyf1987> ofan_: 不够 说成中文最简单
<jyf1987> 防止你拿英文句法来说事
<LeithWong> 其他人呢
<ofan_> jyf1987: 你这也有对应的： Appeal to fear – a specific type of appeal to emotion where an argument is made by increasing fear and prejudice towards the opposing side
<ofan_> 因为你怕被我迁走所以不承认我所说的 lol
<jyf1987> ofan_: 那你证明啊 你说我是什么没关系 关键是你要拿出证据来
<ofan_> jyf1987: 证明啥，这些谬误都是归纳总结出来的，我就拿来用而已，让你证明公理你咋去证明
<jyf1987> ofan_:  归纳出来的只有一条么？ 那我说 圆的计算公式是 长*宽  这个对么？ 这个是矩形的面积计算公式 但是他是归纳总结出来了 我就拿来用 你怎么证明？
<jyf1987> ofan_: 你就是列出一票标签 然后给别人贴上
<ofan_> jyf1987: 那也要看贴的对不对，我都对自己贴了
<jyf1987> ofan_: 我还想给你贴个 黑人的标签呢  科学家总结出来了 人种就那几个  白人 黑人 黄种人 我觉得你是黑人
<jyf1987> ofan_: 你对自己贴了我管不着 你贴我就得证明 那我也给我自己贴个黄种人的标签 现在我给你贴个黑人的标签就是对的
<ofan_> ..
<[-x-]> houge: 我用lili，选择启动usb-hdd+后 屏幕就一直停在 Loading Operation System
<jyf1987> ofan_: 这不就是你的逻辑么
<[-x-]> houge: 请问你是否做过什么修改呢？
<houge> [-x-]: 囧，我没有修改别的。
<ofan_> jyf1987: 我的逻辑就是按照wiki上的对号入座
<houge> [-x-]: 仁兄是什么笔电？
<jyf1987> ofan_: 这个我不反对你 但是你为何要对这个号  不对那个号 你需要说明 我刚才也是按照科学上的分类来对你对号入座的 请问你真的是黑人么？
<[-x-]> houge: lili在第4个选择项，有几个勾选的，请问你勾选了那些呢？
<houge> [-x-]: 我只勾选了第二个，就是格式化成fat32，其他的都没有勾选。
<ofan_> jyf1987: 黑人只是一个名字，黑人要有一些特征，这就是后面说的
<[-x-]> houge: 其他的你去掉了是吧？
<houge> [-x-]: 是的
<ofan_> jyf1987: Appeal to fear是标签，- 后面的就是特征描述
<jyf1987> ofan_: 那行啊 我给你贴的标签是 你是黑人  你皮肤都是黑的
<ofan_> jyf1987: 我皮肤不是黑的
<[-x-]> houge: 哦。还请问下你是用的笨兔 desktop.iso 还是alternative.iso?
<jyf1987> ofan_: 对啊 那你刚才给我贴的标签 我也不是那么做的 不符合你的描述
<houge> [-x-]: 是desktop.iso，我的是64位
<ofan_> jyf1987: 但是我刚说的那几条跟你的特征匹配的
<jyf1987> ofan_: 那我也觉得你皮肤黑 符合我的描述
<ofan_> jyf1987: 你就说我没眼瞎就是了
<[-x-]> houge: 哦！我用的是alternative.iso i386
<jyf1987> ofan_: 这是跟着你的逻辑来的 你喜欢乱开炮 那我也跟着乱开炮
<ofan_> 继续啊Q吧，睡觉去
<jyf1987> lol 都天亮了
<ofan_> jyf1987: 第一炮你打响的
<ofan_> jyf1987: 所以应该算你的逻辑吧，我学不会
<jyf1987> ofan_: 我可以说是你打响的  你如果觉得是我打响的 可以给出证据来
<houge> [-x-]: 这也不能作为无法做u盘系统的理由。如果真的是，热兄试试desktop.iso能不能行。
<jyf1987> ofan_: 你在西方国家 还老用中国这一套 实在是入宝山而空手返
<jyf1987> 可惜我没钱
<ofan_> jyf1987: 这根我在哪有什么关系
<ofan_> 整天自己yy
<[-x-]> houge: 嗯嗯。怎么这虾米问题都让我碰上了。唉！
<jyf1987> ofan_: 这是我的判断 你说我整天yy 也是一种抹黑手段 最后无非是证明我说的都是yy 所以我刚才说的错的 我错了 自然你就引申为你是对的了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安12.04出大事了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372324 我是手工刻录的12.04的U盘启动盘，在win7下用命令行diskpart等一系列先把U盘准备好，用虚拟光驱加载12.04把文件复制进了U盘， 但是当我把bios一切都设置得天衣无缝时，就出大事了："remove disks or other media"然后系统就叫我按任意键重启，接着就 …
<ofan_> jyf1987: 貌似以前就说了
<ofan_> 也不知我说过
<jyf1987> ofan_: 这里这么多人 我哪里能把你说的每一句都记住
<jyf1987> 你对我这个要求高了点
<ofan_> jyf1987: 所以这是我的责任了？
<jyf1987> ofan_: 不是你的责任 但是我不能说下？
<ofan_> 我又无法给你好的记性
<jyf1987> 你都可以说我整天yy 我为何不能说你学无所成呢？
<ofan_> 我无所谓
<houge> [-x-]: 朋友去lili usb的主页看看，如果确定是bug，可以汇报一下。
<jyf1987> 既然你无所谓 那我以后可以继续说 :]
<ofan_> 恩 那你也继续yy
<jyf1987> 但我有所谓啊
<[-x-]> houge: 呵呵，好地。失败也要有价值。
<houge> 请教个问题，在jpg中能不能加入恶意代码！？
<cnhezhong> houge: 鄙视你
<jyf1987> houge: 以前可以 现在不晓得
<houge> [-x-]: 仁兄先排除自己的失误
<ofan_> houge: 没漏洞了
<houge> cnhezhong: 我没有那样做，我只是问问
<houge> ofan: 哦，酱紫！
<cnhezhong> houge: 那我鄙视我自己！
<ofan_> 文件格式搞个buffe over flow之类的
<ofan_> 执行任意代码
<felixonmars> cmd溢出...
<houge> 哦……
<cnhezhong> ofan_: 以前可以么 ？
<ofan_> cnhezhong: 看程序有没有漏洞
<houge> 之所以这么想，是因为刚刚在用gimp的时候发现可以见图片导出为C语言的格式，于是想到个问题，如果有人用C语言写了一个恶意代码，再在此基础上画成图，用jpg或者其他格式导出，并能通过某种方式在计算机上运行，让后某些童鞋依着张图片作为壁纸，那岂不悲剧。
<houge> 哦，对了，前不久我的hotmail被黑掉，今天才知道为什么，原来原因是微软的问题，见：http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/27/2979906/microsoft-fixes-hotmail-password-reset-flaw
<kk> houge,啥网址y Microsoft fixes Hotmail flaw following widespread password-reset exploits | The Verge
<houge> 话说我运气真“好”
<jyf1987> houge: 你有看过他到处的c语言格式的结果文件么？
<ofan_> houge: 所以有一条安全法则就是，永远不要相信用户的输入
<jiero> 好运、
<jyf1987> 导出
<houge> jyf1987: 没，我就这么设想来着。
<ofan_> houge: 如果有这种的程序，那就不应该按照c去解释，直接抽取数据就行
<jyf1987> houge: 他只是把数据用c语言格式表示而已
<houge> ofan: 哦，这就不懂了
<ofan_> houge: 就像sql注入一样
<houge> ofan: 这下明白不少，;)
<houge> 其实打开www.ubuntu.com，主页上显示的那台安装了ubuntu 12.04的超级本就是我现在用的acer aspire s3，话说 要配置好，可真不容易。
<ofan_> chrome最新的貌似有bug
<ofan_> houge: 啥配置
<ofan_> houge: ivy bridge?
<flh> 现在打开ubuntu非常的慢。为什么？
<houge> ofan: sandy bridge
<ofan_> houge: 不错了
<houge> 嗯
<houge> 我也这么觉得，够用了
<ofan_> 我要升级16G ram
<flh> 现在打开ubuntu非常的慢。为什么？
<ofan_> flh: 换arch
<ofan_> flh: 上systemd
<drongh> ubuntu很好啊
<ofan_> flh: 上ssd
<ofan_> flh: 别关机
<flh> ofan_: 谢谢，我是说打开论坛
<ofan_> ...
<houge> ofan: 我现在用的是ssd和机械硬盘的混合，我觉得这个比较靠谱，价格介于两者之间，/目录安装到ssd，/home放到机械硬盘
<ofan_> houge: ! 哪一款？ 希捷的？
<houge> ofan: 是日立的
<ofan_> houge: 我都把ssd加到购物车了，现在就差勇气付钱了
<ofan_> houge: 日立不是被收了？
<jyf1987> ofan_: 我就是16G ram 可是我发现显卡对我更游泳
<houge> 宏基的这个超级本底座螺丝太多，没拆开过
<jyf1987> 有用
<houge> 哦，对啊，忘记了
<ofan_> jyf1987: 游戏不需要大ram
<ofan_> vram才是关键
<jyf1987> ofan_: 我主要是想玩玩新奇的东西
<jyf1987> 我当初研究把公司的数据全载redis里 发现8G足够了
<ofan_> jyf1987: 开虚拟机
<ofan_> 我8g开chrome就不能开虚拟机
<jyf1987> ofan_: 这是个方向 玩玩 openflow 我对那个 mininet有兴趣
<ofan_> houge: 多少米
<houge> ofan: 6200RMB
<ofan_> 不行我卖几个家当，换个ubook
<ofan_> houge: ...
<ofan_> 太贵
<houge> i5 4核，4G内存，20G SSD 500G机械硬盘
<ofan_> houge: 现在用的一个APU的小本，cpu能力太差
<houge> 确实，我是下了狠心
<ofan_> 大本i7，内存又不够用
<houge> ofan: 不是apu更好么？
<ofan_> cpu空闲太多
<houge> ofan: 那倒是
<ofan_> houge: apu显卡较同类强
<houge> ofan: 哦，这方面近几年都没有关注了。
<ofan_> houge: 想要个i3的超级本
<ofan_> 能撑过10小时的
<houge> ofan: 我的这个用ubuntu，修改grub家内核参数启动，使用laptop-mode，再使用cpufreq什么的才把电池续航提高到5～6小时 >_<
<ofan_> houge: 等ivy了
<houge> ofan: 嗯
<ofan_> houge: 不行搞个arm的
<houge> ofan: 这个更好貌似
<ofan_> houge: ä¹°raspberry pi
<houge> 先下了，各位88，预祝各位朋友5.1玩ubuntu 12.04快乐
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • TVIM(Tex Vim IM) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372329 TVIM(Tex Vim IM) 嗨，兄弟们，小弟小不才，写了一个输入法，不要误解会了，我不是要与fcitx相争高下，我的输入法只能用于vim中 。呵呵，想法是来自vimim，那我为什么还要写一个呢，主要是我自 己想炼下手？是也不是，这个还是花了我一些精力的。 不是批评v …
<Zix0> who Zix0
<ddddddddddddyyy> !4w
<ddddddddddddyyy> ibus-pinyin was broken ,da bu liao zi
<ddddddddddddyyy> dao sheng yi ,yi sheng er , er sheng san, san sheng wan wu
<ofan_> ddddddddddddyyy: fcitx
<ddddddddddddyyy> ofan_: .. .. hao ba
<ddddddddddddyyy> .. bu xi huan fcitx
<eXscale> 感觉unity定制性很差，你们觉得呢
<ddddddddddddyyy> gnome3 piao guo
<hoxily> ddddddddddddyyy: 人法地地法天天法道道法自然
<ddddddddddddyyy> hoxily: .. .. eee ..
<hoxily> 道 法(学习) 自然
<hoxily> ddddddddddddyyy: 早
<ddddddddddddyyy> hoxily: xiao fa
<ddddddddddddyyy> hoxily: zao
<eXscale> 道 法(学习) 自然
<eXscale> 这个有点深奥
<hoxily> eXscale: "天之道损有余而补不足,人之道损不足而奉有余",这句简单吧
<ofan_> Paypal天才工程师王庆根自缢身亡 受抑郁症折磨
<ddddddddddddyyy> gu ji shi bei sha de
<ddddddddddddyyy> dao ke dao fei chang dao
<eXscale> hoxily: 额，大概明白了
<hanla> 就不能用中文吗?
<ddddddddddddyyy> shu ru fa broken le
<eXscale> 试试搜狗云输入法
<ddddddddddddyyy> eXscale: qiu url .. hai you gei chu shi yong fang fa
<eXscale> http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/
<kk> eXscale,啥网址y 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<eXscale> 很简单，在框中输入就有了
<ddddddddddddyyy> ..
<ofan_> test
<kk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍫ 
<eXscale> 哪位兄弟熟悉awesome，有没有办法 禁用 窗口跟随鼠标聚焦，查了配置文件和doc无果
<ddddddddddddyyy> 测试
<kk> ddddddddddddyyy, .. ..  ㍫ 
<ddddddddddddyyy> 。。不过如果木有网络。。 云输入法还是木有用
<imadper> test
<kk> imadper, .. ..  ㍫ 
<ddddddddddddyyy> 测试失败
<imadper> ddddddddddddyyy: ...
<ddddddddddddyyy> imadper: ???
<ifucan> 小白冒泡
<cfy> ifucan: 小白好
<ifucan> 你好
<cfy> Linux cfy-notebook 3.3.3-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Apr 26 14:17:59 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ifucan> 最新的内核么？
<ifucan> 有没有人用百度影音啊？
<imadper> ifucan: 支持linux?
<ifucan> 不支持
<imadper> .......那有什么用
<ifucan> 因为它的确挺好用
<ifucan> 还是想弄一个
<imadper> 想用就用呗
<ifucan> 这不看看谁在用介绍下经验嘛
<imadper> ifucan: 没有linux版本, 怎么用
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chromium崩溃Ubuntu注销 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372330 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Chromium 18.0.1050.0 (Developer Build 129054 Linux) VirtualBox 4.1.14 r77440 (Extension Pack，Guest Additions都是同版本) Windows 7 QQ International 1.1 (1.51.2042.201) 症状是： 1.拖动滚动条会不定时闪屏，然后就进入登录界面，同时Ctrl+Alt+F1~F6所有控制台黑屏（F7 …
<imadper> ubuntu的主页真慢
<woju> imadper: 论坛没有chinaunix快
<Gavin__> 有人对kdump配置了解吗？
<jiero> 最近论坛跨了？
<imadper> woju: 很多都比他快
<imadper> woju: youku都比他快
<jiero> 只能用 .com 因为.org几乎无法使用。
<woju> imadper: 目前linux论坛没几个了
<jiero> 用不着论坛哦。
<imadper> woju: https://bbs.archlinux.org/
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Arch Linux Forums
<imadper> woju: 很活跃
<woju> imadper: 服务器在国外，国内打开慢吧？
<woju> imadper: 不算太慢
<imadper> woju: arch的那个比ubuntu的快
<woju> imadper: 对
<woju> imadper: 不知道是不是服务器配置不行
<imadper> woju: 机房不一样而已吧
<ofan_> imadper: vps的，快不了
<ofan_> 还是比较慢的vps
<imadper> ofan_: 哦
<majian> 大家好啊
<ofan_> 马甲？
<majian> ofan no，马剑
<imadper> ofan_: hahaha
<ofan_> majian: oh
<majian> :-&
<majian> 大家聊什么呢？
<ofan_> 围观
<woju> 我的电脑又疯了，点击下面的小长方形窗口又不能点出来了
<woju> 有时候可以，有时候又不行
 * woju 表示上网这么就从来不点牛皮癣广告，不知道谷歌百度的钱是怎么赚的。
<OT_iux> woju: 下面的小长方形窗口是啥……？
<woju> OT_iux: 就是最小化之后在下面的小长方形窗口，gnome里面和windows里面都这样的
<OT_iux> 额…… gnome里我只知道在窗口小部件存在的情况下会最小化的窗口小部件上的按钮··
<woju> OT_iux: 没看懂什么意思，反正有时候点击弹不出来窗口很麻烦
<OT_iux> 唔…… 右键试试？
<woju> OT_iux: 右键试过，没办法的，我有时候可以点击出来，有时候又不行，不知道怎么弄的，怀疑电脑被入侵了
<woju> OT_iux: 我现在没次进gnome和chromium都会弹出来输入root密码的窗口，我每次都关了
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 额，到底是进Gnome的时候还是进Chromium的时候？
<OT_iux> 还是那个什么解锁密钥环？
<woju> OT_iux: 进gnome和第一次进chromium的时候，第二次进chromium时候没有，对就是那个窗口
<woju> OT_iux:  我的密码很简单
<ifucan> 什么叫 you got kicked in the back?
<woju> ifucan: 被踢屁股了？
<yall-> ls
<ospider> 被人背后捅刀子？
<hanla> 有人在背后踢你
<hamo> roylez_: .
<ifucan> 运行gtkqq 来了这么一句
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<ifucan> 欺负我啥也不懂
<hamo> roylez_: ......
<woju> hamo: 百度的主要收入是不是首页的广告和牛皮癣广告？
<woju> hamo: 搜索内容的首页
<soiamso> woju: 百度主要靠的是政策垄断带来的不正当收入
<Cherrot> soiamso: 有哪些收入渠道？
<hamo> woju: yep
<soiamso> Cherrot: 收索词条竞价，
<Cherrot> soiamso: 哦 对 这个应该是大头
<Cherrot> soiamso: Google 只做关键字广告但不会干预搜索结果对吧
<soiamso> Cherrot:  如果 google 入华，百度那垃圾产品是不能再收现在那暴利的。
<woju> hamo: 我上网这么多年，极少点这些，谷歌的牛皮癣也从来不点，不知道都是哪些人点的
<woju> Cherrot: 百度的干预的结果都写了推广
<Cherrot> soiamso: Google干不过百度，只能说是天朝国情了 :D
<hamo> woju: 这是个概率问题，比如只有1%的人点，但是一共每天有500亿访问..你算算多少次点击
<soiamso> woju: 有时候会点，概率0.001以下，却已经够了
<woju> Cherrot: 谷歌清高，当然很得民心，不过谷歌百度都有一批失败的产品
<soiamso> Cherrot: 这个是这几家公司搞公关的结果，想搞网络储存的就去 屏蔽 dropbox, 想搞 微博的封闭 tweet, 想搞人人的封闭 facebook,
<Cherrot> woju: 那倒自然
<ospider> 话说google drive还没推出就404了
<woju> soiamso: 应该是政府扶持，而不是企业公关，我一直怀疑政府在帮百度偷谷歌的技术
<Cherrot> woju: 百度没偷google的技术吧
<soiamso> woju: 扶持个屁，缺乏开放竞争，就是出现 mail.qq, mail.163 这种克隆垃圾，一点创新都没有。
<woju> Cherrot: 我猜的，百度的核心代码估计也么多大，腾讯偷去了，百度就完蛋了
<Cherrot> woju: 实现貌似是完全不一样的，这个得问 hamo
<woju> soiamso: 这个到底是克隆还是学习，很难界定的，没有申请专利
<soiamso> woju: 如果竞争是开放的，你 163 只能转移开发其他产品，因为你那垃圾企业邮局已经非常失败，只能靠政策倾斜赚钱了
<soiamso> woju: 从163屏蔽gmail就知道是被淘汰了
<woju> soiamso: gmail国内可以上吧
<soiamso> woju: 可以
<Freebuilder> VP-UML 是不是中国人开发的？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 香港公司
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 汉化竟如此糟糕！
<soiamso> woju: 163 在gmail出现的时候 联合几家公司 拒收 gmail邮件， 现在不允许 gmail是有其 pop 收邮件。
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 是啊…… Lookandfeel只能用Metal，字体需要显式指定为汉字字体
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 香港人称自己为香港人，母语英语/中文
<woju> soiamso: 163邮箱现在还是很多人，不知道这样做是不是犯法，如果不犯法的话，就没事应该
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 字体倒是 Java 平台的问题了
<using9> ubuntu的控制台字体放哪个目录了?
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 最讨厌一半英文一半中文，我宁可看全英文
<using9> 哈哈
<soiamso> woju: 163是无抵抗之力了，当时以为能留住客户，后来客户像互相感染那样全转gmail
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 哈哈 那还是全英文好了 。 而且有些地方翻译不一致，同一个单词翻译成两个意思
<woju> using9: 有专门的工具设置字体，不用命令行设置，在gnome里面
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 工具条的文字能放到图标旁边不？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 不能
<soiamso> woju: 就是163不互通，客户间就通知对方换用gmail， 加速了客户流失 㤯
<woju> soiamso: 不得不说，gmail国内访问还是慢了些
<Cherrot> woju: 相当快啊
<using9> woju: 我想把它弄出来，给我的openbsd用用。
<Cherrot> woju: 不过是用的北京的IP
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 帮助里不能搜索，好惨
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 嗯……还是直接问我快一点 :D
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 哈哈！
<woju> Cherrot: gmail也就慢那么一两妙钟
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请问如何设置开机进入终端模式，取消开机画面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372333 就像Red Flag里那样。开机的时候没有动画，全部是字符在滚动的。 开机只到终端，如果要桌面再startx。 请高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 BYSF_XF — 2012-04-27 20:40
<woju> Cherrot: 我不信163的人模仿不了gmail还有qq邮箱也是
<Cherrot> woju: 理念不同，国内都想做万金油，恨不得把个邮箱作成全能操作系统呢
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<woju> Cherrot: 我觉得虽然傻，也不至于到把用户都赶跑了
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 楚凡科技知道不？
<adam8157> cfy: 你整了机器人啊
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 不知道，什么公司？
<cfy> adam8157: 没啊。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, http://www.trufun.net/www1/Ch/main.asp
<kk> Freebuilder,啥网址y 楚凡科技 - 最易用的UML2.x建模工具 | 高校UML教学专用建模工具 | MDA工具 | 需求管理工具 | UML培训
<adam8157> cfy: 不说实话的要被踢
<eXscale> 坑跌的empathy，把irc窗口关掉就下线了
<Cherrot> woju: 我觉得转而用QQ邮箱的人比转Gmail的多的多了
<cfy> adam8157: 定义bot
<cfy> adam8157: 老被kick...
<adam8157> cfy: 你整了自动回复啊
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，自动打招呼。
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 没看错吧…… GWT + HTML5 + qooxdoo ……
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 都是我的最爱哎！
<woju> Cherrot: qq邮箱有隐私问题，把qq暴露了，好像可以设置
<cfy> adam8157: 或许我应该改进下。以免被一下子看穿。
<adam8157> cfy: lol
<Cherrot> woju: 用户哪管，用户喜欢来了邮件就可以弹窗通知
 * adam8157 我觉得ranger的作者肯定觉得我很麻烦... https://github.com/hut/ranger/issues/36#issuecomment-5380813
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 一看要 eclipse 我当即晕倒
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 额……这个东东我一直不喜欢
<woju> Cherrot: 弹窗功能很必要，现在百度贴吧有弹窗功能，百度知道也有，微博也有，腾讯问问也有
<cfy> adam8157: file manager....
<Cherrot> woju: 相当讨厌弹窗这东西。 不过用户喜欢的是挂一个QQ万事都解决，这个没错吧?  我们说国内的软件做的烂做的恶心，那只是不和我们的胃口而已，而这些软件却迎合了绝大部分用户的心
<hamo> woju: 百度内部有很多自己的东西...虽然没有开源的好（有些），但是真正的都是自己写的...这个没问题...大家对百度的技术还是有点误解的...cc Cherrot
<Cherrot> hamo: 这个我知道，也通过老师了解过 :)
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 能支持Linux的全是eclipse插件…… :(
<woju> Cherrot: 腾讯学习能力强，或者说抄袭能力强，我表弟表妹堂弟堂妹没上大学，上网只上腾讯
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, VP-UML 也是？
<XwinX> hi
<kk> XwinX, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我是说这个楚樊科技。  VP-UML倒是支持eclipse、Netbeans整合。不过用着不爽
<woju> hamo: 百度名声不大好，虽然我经常用，我用不习惯腾讯问问，我一般也就上百度知道和贴吧
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 话说，没哪个公司用 C++ 开发 UML 工具吗？破解个来用用也好。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 对 Java 实在是没好感。
<adam8157> cfy: 恩 咋了
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 支持Linux的倒还真没用过。
<cfy> adam8157: 没事，表示emacs自带了这东西。。
<adam8157> cfy: dired呗
 * Cherrot Windows上的UML工具其实也只是知道，木有用过
<cfy> adam8157: 有人用emacs写linux么？
<adam8157> cfy: 有 还不少
<cfy> adam8157: 会被linus鄙视么？
<adam8157> cfy: 这个曾经有过统计的
<XwinX> 啥叫写linux?
<adam8157> cfy: linus用microemacs, 一样的键绑定据说
<cfy> adam8157: 现在应该是 app-editors/uemacs-pk 了？
<cfy> XwinX: 就是写linux啊
<XwinX> 哦
<adam8157> cfy: 不要pk
<cfy> adam8157: 。。。。
<cfy> uEmacs/PK is an enhanced version of MicroEMACS
<cfy> EmACT, a fork of Conroy's MicroEmac
<cfy> Jasspa Microemacs
<MaskRay> adam8157: 画 uml 一般用啥工具
<cfy> uml....
<cfy> MaskRay: adam不是不搞oop么？
<soiamso> MaskRay: dia ..... 没有想过
 * Cherrot dia...............................
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助，寻找一个服务器远程网页管理软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372335 以前用过FreeNAS，一个基于BSD存储服务器系统。它的网页管理界面(Web Manager)里有个功能，是可以直接在网页上面运行命令(在一个框里输入命令，再点执行，一会会返回所运行程序的输出)。请问这用的是什么远程管理软件 …
<hamo> MaskRay: visio
<adam8157> MaskRay: 默认没有定义search-prev, 我不画uml...
<hamo> MaskRay: 不说别的...office visio绝对是话UML最舒服的我用过的
<Cherrot> hamo: 你在百度负责什么工作？可以透露一下么
<hamo> Cherrot: 后台系统
<Cherrot> hamo: Web中间件？
<hamo> Cherrot: 后台
<Cherrot> hamo: 哦 :)
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: fcitx-sunpinyin 如何输入特殊符号
<XwinX> 虚拟键盘
<jiero> Cherrot: 你和 hamo 类似么？
<Cherrot> jiero: 我不知道, 后台的定义太大了 :D
<MaskRay> hamo: microsoft visio ...
<jiero> MaskRay:  所以可以用 libreoffice draw
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 你tx的工作怎么样？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 你的工作怎么样了？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 还没去，而且只是实习
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 你从来没提及。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 还那样
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 是什么工作我还不清楚呢。
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 实习多少钱
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 都没去
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 还不清楚 :)
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 你要回来？
<CyrusYzGTt_> caleb-: 大师好
<Yong> hello everyone
<griffin_> 大家好
<Patrick_DJ> hi
<griffin_> 有谁升级到12.04的
<kk> griffin_, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> griffin_: 五一再说 :D
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 额
<griffin_> 不知道对笔记本的支持是否好些了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 为啥你都知道
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 啥时候
<Patrick_DJ> griffin_: you can try ARCH. :)
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 明天之后
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠
<cfy> jiero: 罗杰好
<Cherrot> jiero: 这么快就要回来啦？
<cfy> jiero: 等下
<Yong> 好热闹哦
<jiero> Cherrot: 明天之后～～～
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 给我带台便宜的手机回来
<cfy> jiero: 你回大陆了？！
<Cherrot> Yong: :)
<jiero> cfy: 。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 我明天就到嘉兴。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 国内太贵。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。我说的是之后啊。
<cfy> jiero: 来嘉兴转转吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 很贵很贵的。
<cfy> jiero: 嗯，我然后我呆9天
<Yong> hi Cherrot ,你该了昵称了？
<griffin_> 感觉这两天论坛好慢啊
<soiamso> griffin_: 对ultrabook 支持还可以，之前的可能就不行了，
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 你们那啥手机便宜
<jiero> cfy: 可是我还没买飞机
<cfy> jiero: 给我带个那个啥arm回来？
<cfy> jiero: ...
<Cherrot> Yong: 从没改过啊
<cfy> jiero: 那个便宜的。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 苹果黑莓 htc都行
<griffin_> help
<jiero> cfy: 找香港mm买
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: 别买htc
<cfy> jiero: 香港。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy: 为啥
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 签约便宜——签约送免费机器
<cfy> jiero: 你不有好几台么？转台给我
<soiamso> jiero: acer s3 低配 4000 ？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 这样的。
<jiero> soiamso: 不懂
<Cherrot> 论坛感觉出问题了，不光慢，现在连用户Session都保存不了了，被DoS了？
<jiero> cfy: 坏了
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 那你签个吧，然后机子给我
<cfy> jiero: .....也能坏？你咋用的。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 签不了，
<soiamso> Cherrot: 是很多人上去吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 。。。那还是买台裸机吧
<jiero> cfy: 屏幕中央有黑斑点，所以买的新手机
<cfy> jiero: 啊？
<cfy> jiero: 我说那个arm的，很小的那个。
<griffin_> msg soiamso 谢谢
<cfy> jiero: 名字我忘了，全球缺货那个
<Cherrot> soiamso: 可是网速慢的情况持续好久了（教育网），今天直接登陆不了了。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。不是手机啊。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 我也想尝下外国货咋样
<jiero> cfy: 去问在香港的人们要啊。
<cfy> jiero: 现在啥arm平板好？要能接电脑键盘的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 一样的。1
<cfy> jiero: ...又香港。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 你给我带个回来吗，又不是不给你钱。。。
<jiero> cfy: 不懂。不都能么。直接装个 synergy 就好了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 不能。没钱。
<woju> jiero: 这个可是巨大的商机，要好好把握啊
<jiero> woju: 什么！？
<Cherrot> jiero: 走私手机 哈哈
<cfy> jiero: synergy?
<soiamso> jiero: 带台 acer s3
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 走私？
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 给我捎个nokia e63总行了吧，
<jiero> 你们有搞怪吧。
<jiero> 明明澳大利亚比中国物价高的。
<soiamso> jiero: 你直接过关缴税 都比这里便宜，现在笔记本就200
<jiero> 上网本最便宜的零售都是 $399左右，人民币2600
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 你好不容易回来一次，还不带点外国货，后悔你去年回来时没叫你带，今年回来得带部吧
<soiamso> jiero: 也在amazon 交易？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 没啥可带的，顶多带点巧克力
<jiero> soiamso: 没意思。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 。。。nokia e3
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: e63
<jiero> 我来是问 ignome 啥呢？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 没有吧。
<soiamso> jiero: 就省个运费而已。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: $200 一个
<griffin_> 不好意思，我是新手，怎么回复对方？
<jiero> griffin_: 名字
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 。。。
<woju> griffin_: tab自动补全
<Cherrot> griffin_: 输入名字前几个字母  按TAB
<griffin_> Cherrot: 谢谢了
<cfy> jiero: 那个小的arm叫啥名字来着？
<jiero> cfy: raspberry pi
<Cherrot> griffin_: :)
<griffin_> 好多人啊，真热闹
<soiamso> http://www.google.cn/music/topiclisting?q=top100_diaosi&cat=song
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 屌丝内心深处的歌曲 - 谷歌音乐搜索
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 那带台便宜的htc吧
<jiero> cfy: 我买自己用的电脑时那人没看到我的信息，我就等着，买了一盒raspberry吃掉了
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 当然苹果更好
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 不懂。不给带。
<cfy> jiero: 啥。。。吃掉了？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 没钱
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 。。。
<soiamso> jiero: 不是汇钱给你吗?
<jiero> soiamso: 我现在没钱没钱。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 鄙视你这种有资源不知道共享的人
<jiero> soiamso: 带那个干嘛。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 这种破资源，我讨厌android，绝对不给你买
<soiamso> jiero: 赚钱，差价过千 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 那你给我带瓶百事可乐回来吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 。。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: .... 带百事干吗
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 那个。。。￥4一罐。。。
<griffin_> jiero: 呵呵，android是吊丝利器啊
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 要么。
 * Cherrot 发现tenzu变得好隐秘了哎
<jiero> griffin_: 吊丝 = 什么都想要么？
<jiero> Cherrot: 他是被人追逐的僵尸了
<griffin_> jiero: 呵呵，android机器便宜啊
<jiero> griffin_: 不管便宜，而是什么都想要
<Cherrot> jiero: 怎么成僵尸了…… 做叫兽不容易啊
<griffin_> jiero: 吊丝啥都没有，所以啥都想要呗
<jiero> griffin_: 没用，纯浪费时间到消瘦上。
<griffin_> jiero: 呵呵，是啊
<freeayu> ubuntu 默认的截图按钮是怎么样的
<griffin_> freeayu: 我记得是print按键吧
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 升级到12.04,默认的字体配置看起来很完美! 很惊喜! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372336 说实话, 虽然长期使用 ubuntu, 但其字体配置一向不想深入, 十分复杂, 不是做做选择就能达到满意效果的. 有时候选来选去, 越选越丑! 12.04 的默认字体配置真的很完美, 很好看, 纤细而清晰, 是我的口味...  …
<jiero> Cherrot: 教授和讲师，到底是哪个呢？
<Cherrot> jiero: 原来是讲师的意思……  好像主席说过他做叫兽了
<griffin_> kk: 能否出个美化教程
<jiero> Cherrot: 另外，GNOME 3的overview模式没有窗口选择，而且窗口不能简单的关闭
<kk> griffin_, 其中有些可以。  ㍭ 
<woju> kk: 哇
<jiero> griffin_: kk是bot
<Cherrot> jiero: overview模式？
<jiero> Cherrot: 按下 windows图标那个键
<jiero> Freebuilder: 小建
<MeaCulpa_> .
<jiero> MeaCulpa 肉肉
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦 我装了个扩展，按下Alt+数字选择窗口，关闭确实要用鼠标
<Freebuilder> jiero, 肏
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac333238
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y MIKU你好，MIKU再见。 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> Cherrot: 那个 wordnet的那个看明白了吗！？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 为啥 fcitx 的输入问号就会多个叹号。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 还以为你在强调呢……
<Freebuilder> 域名涨价了，续还是不续
<jiero> Freebu
<Cherrot> roylez_: 日和初音啊……
<jiero> Freebuilder: 要网站域名做什么呢。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛇的天敌，除了贝爷，你还知道有神马吗？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 狗大爹的？
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 刚才掉线了。。。
<Freebuilder> 八月份才到期，要不要观望一下
<jiero> roylez_ 不是还有动物园管理员么？
<CyrusYzGTt_> jiero: 给我带本Vogue回来
<roylez_> jiero: 错
<adam8157> roylez_: 忘了叫啥了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac333278
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 愚昧！我才知道，原来蛇是怕兔子的 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> roylez_ 饛？
<Cherrot> jiero: 一会儿看 :D
<whsailing> 刚刚装完12.04
 * jiero 想要知道wubi需要设置几个小时才能完成？
<quanru> jiero: 是不是在下载
<jiero> quanru: 不知道。已经进入了kubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 怎么查看所有联网的程序？
<quanru> jiero: 那设置什么
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: sudo kill -9 1
<Freebuilder> 要不要改注册个 .org 的算了？
<soiamso> jiero: wubi 不是有个 用户自行下载的方法吗
<jiero> quanru: 载入了背景和鼠标光标——其他的都没
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac333189
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 阿三表示天朝的胶囊真是弱爆了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这个命令执行无效哎
<roylez_> Cherrot: ...
<jiero> soiamso: 不知道那个，我都重启了，就是等了30分钟还没搞定
<quanru> jiero: 刚装的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 最近小王爷22号的相声看了没？
<Cherrot> roylez_: sudo kill -9 1
<jiero> quanru: 在另一台电脑上，不好分区的硬盘
<soiamso> jiero: 你选择了安装时更新了？
<Freebuilder> 或者注册个 .org.cn 的？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: nethogs ?
<jiero> soiamso: 没可选的吧。
<adam8157> roylez_: 看了 效果不好
<soiamso> jiero: 难道下载是重启后下载。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac333206 这是17号的
<whsailing> 问下那个ubuntuone有个啥用
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 2012年4月15日《黄鹤楼》 王自健 陈朔 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> 15
<jiero> soiamso: wubi不是给个用户名，之后自动就好了么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 22号提到皮鞋和胶囊，很强
<jiero> soiamso: 我以为是重启时直接进入登录界面输入密码呢
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我是.com的
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 不懂，就是我想查看所有正在联网的程序名
<jiero> whsailing: 放你的文件呗。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 快帮我那个主意，我要注册的 .org.cn 尚未注册，要不要注册呢？
<jiero> whsailing: 多个点按哦好用。
<soiamso> jiero: 自动的选项也要修改mirror 吧，起码 mirror 没有选就一定很慢这几天
<jiero> Freebuilder: 注册 .me额。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 我是用 nethogs
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 讨厌 .cn
<whsailing> 相当一个网络u盘来用？？
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 就像comodo firewall那样可以显示所有正在联网的程序名和连接的地址
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你应该注册 Freebuild.er
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 换 xxxcn.org
<Freebuilder> jiero, 汗
<Freebuilder> soiamso, freebuilder.org 已被注册，注册 ch-fb.org 怎么样？
<quanru> 视频无法生成缩略图,怎么办
<jiero> freebuilder.info?
<Freebuilder> 我现在的是 ch-fb.net
<jiero> Freebuilder: freebuilder.ch?
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez_: 你是个坏人
<Freebuilder> jiero, .ch 就算了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_: 他从来没说自己好人
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt_: ...
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 这个只能查看程序名和流量。comodo firewall是什么？ 连接的地址只能看HTTP报文的吧？
<jiero> roylez_ 你竟然不高兴
<Freebuilder> .me 是什么域名，太贵了
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 域名长无所谓，没人去记域名的
<jiero> Freebuilder: 个人网站很流行 .me
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: comodo是win下的一款防火墙
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 貌似也有linux版本，我看看
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 你在哪注册那？
<Freebuilder> 注册这个了	freebuilder.org.cn
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 易名中国
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 以前的 ch-fb.net 也在那注册的，一直到现在
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: http://www.comodo.com/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y SSL Certificates Comodo Secure SSL Certificate Authority
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 要抓出网址来应该是两个办法，一个是特定协议，这个精准些；一个就是抓所有的包拿正则匹配……
<Cherrot> 你要是找到这种软件了别忘了告诉我 :D
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: Godaddy的貌似比国内还便宜啊  .com域名50一年就搞到手了，续费也差不多这个价
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 看不懂英文
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: shell自带的指令不能显示出所有正在联网的程序吗？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: .me  .info 第一年才1美元
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 怎么显示出所有正在连网的程序名，用shell自带的指令
<woju> 域名这样抢注下去可不是个事
<roylez_> adam8157: 新版本的 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332961
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 潜行吧！香蕉君 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 应该没有  需要组合多个命令来实现
<Freebuilder> 郁闷，怎么变大写了？
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 那就组合吧，你写个出来
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt_: netstat?
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 我现在太弱了 :D
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 对
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 原来linux下也有netstat
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 当然了……
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: cmd下倒是有个netstat
<roylez_> adam8157: 看视频啊
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<Cherrot> roylez_: 铁胶囊……靠
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332961
<Cherrot> 优酷的服务器集群不给力啊，有些视频卡的要死，有些视频就流畅的很
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 你给我个netstat最常用的参数，
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: netstat --help ?
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: ...
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 我也不咋用这些命令嘛 :(
<roylez_> Cherrot: 好看不？
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 不想看英文。。。不会的单词太多，而且man的指令格式不是很懂
<Freebuilder> 域名分大小写不？
<Cherrot> roylez_: ... ... ... 戳瞎我了……
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 不分
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 所以推荐 netstat --help 嘛  翻译过了
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我一注册，怎么就变成了 freebuiLder.org.cn 呢？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 大写的 L
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 我一般使用百度查命令使用，也能过去
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 搞错了吧？bunblebee 3.0 gt540m成功驱动了，核心显卡却没驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372340 GT540M 测出来的成绩，最小化测试窗口的话160左右，打开测试窗口105左右。用核心显卡测出来才1.X？？？连5都不到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 独孤蒙 — 2012-04-27 22:01
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 奇怪  不过确实不区分大小写的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332888
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这守门员神技术 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似这样降低难度了
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 大量的unix proto refcnt 3
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 可能是为了区分 1 和 i 什么，故意写成大写的
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 解析是应该不分大小写的吧？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 哦 对，贴心的功能。  域名解析不区分的，放心
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 你这个骗子
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac332871
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 此时，我的眼里只有右下角的香蕉君一人 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 相当低了
<Cherrot> roylez_: 那个初音是中国人！
<happyaron> http://www.guokr.com/article/165424/
<kk> happyaron ⇪ ti: Google Drive：你的资料就是我的资料 - 创意科技 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<Cherrot> roylez_: 妹纸果然弱爆了……
<cfy> 有什么办法，不让硬盘运转么？
<cfy> 比如说我从U盘启动，完全停止硬盘，不给硬盘供电，硬盘不转，行么？
<soiamso> cfy: hdparm
<adam8157> cfy: eject
<Cherrot> jiero: wordnet官方提供了好多好多API……
<cfy> soiamso: adam8157: 哦，我看看资料
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 像安装/卸载普通软件,wubi安装ubuntu12.04LTS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372342 － 支持将ubuntu12.04 作为一个应用程序安装到 Windows 中，不用分区，只是产生个ubuntu文件夹，对硬盘原有数据毫无影响 　 － 像安装/卸载普通软件那样方便 在 Windows 中，运行 wubi.exe 即可安装 能WUBI.EXE正常安装的前提: 所要安装 …
 * Cherrot 再也不敢动Maven目录了  一个Central Repository下了一个晚上啊有木有！
<cfy> soiamso: 知道啥具体参数么？我要断网了。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> 又掉了，掉好几次了，网速不好
<soiamso> cfy: -S
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 你什么网？
<cfy> soiamso: Put the drive into idle  (low-power)  mode
<cfy> soiamso: 这样就不转了么？
<soiamso> cfy: sleeping mode
<soiamso> cfy: 可能给错了参数？
<cfy> soiamso: -Y么？
<CyrusYzGTt_> knownbad: 你来了
<richardlxc> hah
<richardlxc> hello
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<richardlxc> 大家用emacs的多吗
<richardlxc> ,kk who are you?
<richardlxc> kk: who are you?
<CyrusYzGTt_> ^k^
<richardlxc> bot?
<Freebuilder> 朝阳路一街1号，翻译成英文怎么写？
<CyrusYzGTt_> No 1,Street ChaoYang
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 已经安装成功ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372343 今天把ubuntu10.04家目录下面的配置文件全部删除了，然后安装了12.04，目前已经差不多搞定了，不过竟然tomboy都没有 在适应全局菜单，firefox自从能够自动全部同步后感觉还可以了 统计信息: 发表于 由 思考者 — 2012-04-27 22:36
<hoxily> http://translate.google.cn/?hl=en#zh-CN|en|%E6%9C%9D%E9%98%B3%E8%B7%AF%E4%B8%80%E8%A1%971%E5%8F%B7%EF%BC%8C%E7%BF%BB%E8%AF%91%E6%88%90%E8%8B%B1%E6%96%87%E6%80%8E%E4%B9%88%E5%86%99%EF%BC%9F
<ofan_> yoooo
<CyrusYzGTt_> adam8157: 为啥netstat|grep ESTABLISHED啥也没输出？
<jianghu> ubuntu12.04界面没什么大变化啊
<oneIeaf> jianghu: 是的，没有太大的变化
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 。
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: yo
<jianghu> oneIeaf, 鼠标指针大的像狗骨头
<oneIeaf> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: netstat|grep ESTABLISHED为什么没输出
<ofan_> oneIeaf: 论坛好慢
<oneIeaf> ofan_: 国内访问是有一点点慢。
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 没有ESTABLISHED的链接
<ofan_> oneIeaf: 在us
<oneIeaf> 因为服务器在国外的，请谅解。
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 可是netstat显示有
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 有ESTABLISHED
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: ..
<oneIeaf> 加上这两天新版本发布
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 难道跟延迟有关系？
<oneIeaf> 访问起来是会慢一点点
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: netstat -n
<ofan_> oneIeaf: 现在用的还是burstnet的vps?
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: netstat -n | grep ESTABLISHED有了，这是为啥
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: netstat会反向解析ip的hostname,所以不会立即输出
<oneIeaf> 这个我不太清楚。
<ofan_> oneIeaf: ？ 不是你管理的论他吗
<ofan_> 论坛
<oneIeaf> ofan_: 不是我
<ofan_> oneIeaf: ??
<oneIeaf> 我是山寨的
<ofan_> ..不是oneleaf?
<ofan_> 擦
<oneIeaf> 我是oneIeaf
<oneIeaf> 不是 oneleaf
<ofan_> ....
<oneIeaf> 这个是不一样的
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 是不是只有ESTABLISHED才消耗流量？listening不消耗吧？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 没有通信就不会
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 你查看正在联网的程序用啥指令？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: netstat -ntp | grep ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 嗯
<ofan_> -ntup
<ofan_> 加上udp的
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 你grep啥
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 程序执行文件关键字
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 哦，如果你要查看所有正在联网的而不是具体某一个呢，怎么办？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 这不就是么
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 要查连到哪？
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 嗯
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: netstat -ntup 最后一栏会显示哪些程序
<ofan_> sort一下
<ofan_> -tup 就可以解析端口号和域名
<houge> 不知道大家的ubuntu12..04 cpu温度是多少？
<ofan_> houge: 50-60
<ofan_> 正常的
<houge> ofan: 我的也是
<roowe> 分笔记本和台式机
<houge> 只是觉得风扇一直在转有点烦。
<ofan_> 笔记本
<houge> 笔记本 too
<ofan_> 不知道有没有笔记本的水冷
<houge> ofan: 谢谢仁兄的信息。
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 嗯，你一般使用-ntup 还是-tup ?
<houge> ofan: 囧，哪个就整麻烦了。
<jianghu> 撒上一堆冰块
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: -ntp
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 哦
<ofan_> houge: 不过mac很安静
<houge> ofan: 我觉得应该是散热机制和风扇机制不同。
<ofan_> houge: 我的现在57度，可以放在枕边
<ofan_> 不影响睡觉
<ofan_> houge: 对
<houge> ofan: 羡慕嫉妒恨。
<zhuzx> ubuntu12.04装笔记本上的话，发热大不?
<ofan_> houge: 有个金属壳，散热比较容易
<piggybox> ofan:  mac为了散热和安静牺牲了不少性能，不过也是合理的trade off
<ofan_> piggybox: 牺牲性能？
<houge> 我的放在身边一直转，然后等到温度降到40，风扇立刻停了
<zhuzx> 我以前装10.04，发热比较大
<ofan_> 我的小上网本倒是很烦，温度还没mac高
<piggybox> ofan:  比如imac里一直用笔记本显卡
<ofan_> piggybox: 奥 一般是有集成和一个独立的
<houge> 话说我已经用cpuref什么的工具降频了cpu，99%都在800MHz，1.6GHz的情况只有1%左右
<ofan_> 自动切换
<ofan_> houge: 没办法
<ofan_> houge: 或者你装个控制风扇的
<ofan_> 但比较危险
<houge> ofan: 嗯，还是希望3.4内核能够解决散热问题。不过不想编译内核，有点小烦。
<houge> ofan: 同意
<houge> 拉倒了～
<ofan_> houge: 这个还是主要看cpu和笔记本的设计
<houge> ofan: 其实ultrabook的表面温度很低。于是也想开了。
<ofan_> houge: 最好买个金属壳的
<ofan_> 铝壳有不少坏处其实
<piggybox> ofan:  当初我第一次用mbp的时候想怎么比我的thinkpad热那么多呢，呵呵
<roowe> =。=台式机就不会有温度问题啦。。
<houge> ofan: 我这个貌似是
<ofan_> piggybox: IBM的TP吧
<houge> roowe: 台式机随便造。
<roowe> 一般30摄氏度。。。
<houge> 不聊了，继续写总结。
<ofan_> 我以前一同学的TP,风扇坏了照样玩游戏
<roowe> 反正都不会超过50摄氏度
<ofan_> roowe: 台式通风好
<roowe> 不行就将风扇换了。。
<piggybox> TP散热确实很牛X
<ofan_> 现在不大行了
<piggybox> 后来联想收购了后我就没用过了
<ofan_> piggybox: 怀疑是不是里面的散热片申请专利了
<ofan_> 没见别的机器有过
<piggybox> 可能吧，IBM可是专利大户
<ofan_> 等快递..
<ofan_> 已经错过两次了
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 为什么netstat -tup里面没seamonkey,只显示了一个"-",当我在使用seamonkey时？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: sudo netstat -tup
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 当用浏览器登录连接wifi那个界面后，还有流量在那个浏览器上？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 有
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 那为啥netstat -tup没显示出来？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 链接很快就关闭了
<ofan_> http的一般都是短链接
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 哦，不是很理解wifi到底是怎么回事
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 不是wifi的事
<CyrusYzGTt_> 用浏览器打开个网页就能登录wifi，感觉很不可思议
<ofan_> ...
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 网页只是个界面
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 额，是我太愚昧，不懂其中的缘由
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 哦，
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 该去睡觉了，你午饭吃啥？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: pizza
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 貌似你经常吃pizza
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 貌似jiero也经常吃pizza
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 冰箱里没东西了
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 哦，我去睡觉了，bye
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: bye.
<satnosun> 菜鸟有问题想请教一下
<satnosun> archlinux，我不知道改了什么文件，现在登陆后提示是root@none
<satnosun> 联网也连不上
<satnosun> 哪位高手知道是咋回事么？
<alvin_rxg> rtfm
<ofan> satnosun: 跟分区挂载失败了吧
<satnosun> ofan 正常的应该是root@arch（arch是我的hostname）
<ofan> satnosun: /etc/rc.conf 看看
<satnosun> 额……这个比较困难，我重启去……
<roowe> =。=
<haoshanhaoshui> 问个问题，ubuntu-12.04 怎么设置软件源，国内哪个软件源比较迅速？
<roowe> 点击菜单那里
<roowe> 输入update
<haoshanhaoshui> 没看见有菜单
<roowe> 左上角呀
<roowe> 一个图标。点击下。
<roowe> 打开更新管理器
<roowe> 然后好像有设置。
<haoshanhaoshui> 12.04就左侧有一栏工具条。
<haoshanhaoshui> 点Ubuntu的图标，就出search
<satnosun> 不好意思，我进不去xfce，不会把rc.conf弄出来……
<haoshanhaoshui> serch到update manager, 进入确实有software sources
<satnosun> haoshanhaoshui: 啥意思？
<knownbad> satnosun: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<haoshanhaoshui> 我提问呢
<knownbad> satnosun: sudo nano /etc/rc.conf
<ofan_> satnosun: ctrl-alt-f1
<ofan_> 额 忘了没进x
<satnosun> knownbad: 内容我能看到……不过不会粘贴到这里来……
<knownbad> 他有 terminal 吗？
<knownbad> 完全不能联网了吗？
<haoshanhaoshui> 我这更新失败，似乎是源的问题，一直没找到怎么更改源
<satnosun> knownbad: 我启动系统提示输入用户名密码，然后正常应该是：root@arch,我这儿显示是root@(none)
<knownbad> haoshanhaoshui: 你 gui 用多了成了和 windows 一样。
<haoshanhaoshui> 初次接触ubuntu, 试用中，
<knownbad> satnosun: 看下 /etc/rc.conf 和 /etc/hosts 有没 arch 在其中之上。
<haoshanhaoshui> 显示none，是你没设置主机名
<haoshanhaoshui> hostname 设置了没？
<satnosun> knownbad: rc.conf里，hostname=arch.hosts里，127.0.0.1一行有arch
<knownbad> 奇怪了。
<knownbad> 那我无题了。。。呵呵
<knownbad> ofan_: 该你了
<haoshanhaoshui> 文件/etc/hostname里直接输入计算机名，就可以了
<alvin_rxg> 这么简单？
<satnosun> haoshanhaoshui: 还有这个文件啊……等会我试试……
<haoshanhaoshui> cat /etc/hostname 看看显示什么，
<alvin_rxg> satnosun: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=112518
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: [SOLVED] root@(none) (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums
<knownbad> satnosun: 你的 rc.conf 有 HOSTNAME="arch" 吗？
<knownbad> 得有 “”。
<LOL__> knownbad: hi
 * knownbad 装死
<satnosun> knownbad: 有“”
<LOL__> knownbad: 。。。
<haoshanhaoshui> rc.conf这些文件里很多都是命令，启动加载时会去/etc/目录下加载文件信息的。
<alvin_rxg> 是命令？？？ x_X
<knownbad> satnosun: 装 elinks 然后看松鼠的 url.
<knownbad> LOL__: Ok, fine.  Low.
<LOL__> knownbad: 松鼠会？
<knownbad> 烤松鼠。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: <-- 松鼠老大
<LOL__> knownbad: 哦
<haoshanhaoshui> 有没人知道快速点的软件源，我这下载更新太慢了
<alvin_rxg> haoshanhaoshui: ping
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 你原来成松鼠了。lol
<satnosun> knownbad: 正在看连接，不过为什么要装elinks？
<knownbad> satnosun: 装 inetutils 后 hostname arch 看看。  这只是暂时的。
<LOL__> knownbad: elink是那个终端下的浏览器？
<knownbad> 你没 X 只能看 text moe.
<roowe> satnosun:  怀疑你启动方式不对
<alvin_rxg> 他说他进不了 xfce，不是说进不了别的 de..
<roowe> 怀疑你进入了single模式
<knownbad> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> 对，  archlinux 有 single 模式的。
<knownbad> roowe: 你可能是对的。
<roowe> alvin_rxg: 每个内核都有吧
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。
<satnosun> roowe: 怎么解决？
<roowe> 进入single模式会显示(none)的
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 你晚餐吃啥
<alvin_rxg> LOL__: salad
<roowe> satnosun: 都不知道你哪里出问题了
<ofan_> yyyyyyooooooo
<roowe> satnosun: 尝试联网吧
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 没吃过。。。
<alvin_rxg> LOL__: 生菜。
<knownbad> lol
<roowe> 然后用wgetpaste将/var/log/boot.log 弄出来。
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 德国人民穷得只能吃生菜？
<roowe> Arch记得是有这个文件的。
<knownbad> satnosun: who -r
<alvin_rxg> LOL__: 嗯，我已经吃了两天面包了。
<satnosun> roowe: 表示完全不懂……
<roowe> roowe@roowe-gentoo ~ $ who -r
<roowe>          run-level 3  2012-04-27 22:55                   last=S
<roowe> 我的有点奇葩，哈哈
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 要不你还是回来吧，祖国这边有炒熟的菜
<knownbad> lol
<roowe> satnosun: 用who -r看看你的level再说吧
<satnosun> roowe: 好的
<satnosun> 我重启去了……
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 不需要啊
<alvin_rxg> ?
<roowe> 不需要呀
<roowe> -。-那人神了。
<roowe> 输入who -r为毛重启
<LOL__> knownbad: 忍者猫貌似没来过这，上次给他发的邮件也没回
<knownbad> 可能真戒了或是被抓了。
<LOL__> knownbad: 估计被抓了
<knownbad> 不太可能被抓因为他没听众。
<LOL__> knownbad: 整天在这里发布反政府的信息，然后被这里的国安带走了
<knownbad> 党的机器不笨，他们不抓疯子，只抓学者。
<LOL__> knownbad: 哦，不是很清楚
<knownbad> 我这只是个逻辑的想法。
<LOL__> knownbad: 他一直在吵着要相亲在临走前，估计他结婚去了
<knownbad> 什么？  何时发生的事？
<knownbad> 可能他上了个黑寡妇吧。
<LOL__> knownbad: 他最后几次来这里，估计我没在，也没见他说过啥事就离开了，
<satnosun> run-level 3 Apr 28 08:29 last=S
<LOL__> knownbad: 今年1月份左右他离开的吧
<knownbad> 算了，人各有命。
<LOL__> 我记得过年后就没在这里见过他，过年那段时间我也很少来这里
<knownbad> 他被奸杀了。
<LOL__> 奸杀。。。
<LOL__> 他都有儿子了好不。。。
<satnosun> run-level 3 Apr 28 08:29 last=S 请问这个正常不？
<LOL__> 他老婆貌似跟他离婚了
<LOL__> 估计他最少也27+
<LOL__> 他一个猥琐的大叔，lol
<piggybox> 八卦时间。。。
<LOL__> 我到现在还清楚地记得第一次在这里见他的时候，他正在这里和你讨论台湾的事，然后我就告诉他台湾叫做弯弯，然后他貌似一直都以弯弯称呼台湾，lol
<satnosun> 问一下之前碰到的一个问题
<satnosun> 开机以后，每隔一段时间就会跳出一段错误
<satnosun> error edid checksum is invalid
<satnosun> 请问这个应该怎么解决？
 * LOL__ 看到 snugglecat像腊肉一样挂在#ubuntu-cn代售
 * LOL__ lol
<LOL__> kk: 小^k^呀，你啥时候能再回来呀？
<satnosun> ^k^
<kk> LOL__, 你是怎么听到@？  ㍘ 
<LOL__> Oicebot: 你啥时候能恢复正常呀？
<LOL__> 茗慧妹妹啥时候能再来呀？
<roowe> satnosun: run-level 3 Apr 28 08:29 last=S 请问这个正常不？
<roowe> ====
<roowe> 正常呀
<LOL__> 现在有点怀念年前了，呵呵
<satnosun> 开机以后，每隔一段时间就会跳出一段错误
<satnosun> error edid checksum is invalid
<satnosun> 请问这个应该怎么解决？
<LOL__> .Oicebot on
<LOL__> .Oicebot dance
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: Oicebot 怎么了
<satnosun> dance
<LOL__> jrrp
<LOL__> !rppk alvin_rxg
<LOL__> knownbad: 明天还有课，睡觉去了，bye
<knownbad> Adios.
<knownbad> last=S 是 single user。
<knownbad> satnosun: less /etc/inittab 里有说明。
<satnosun> 我应该怎么改？
<knownbad> 如果不是 /etc/inittab 设定问题可能是 dm 启动有问题吧？
<knownbad> id:3:initdefault: 或是 id:5:initdefault: 有 comment 吗？
<satnosun> knownbad: id:5那个有
<knownbad> # Boot to console
<knownbad> #id:3:initdefault:
<knownbad> # Boot to X11
<knownbad> id:5:initdefault:
<knownbad> 这个是正常的启动。
<satnosun> 哦
<satnosun> 我试试
<alvin_rxg> 我这是2
<knownbad> 你是2没错。
<satnosun> 回见了各位，多谢，要是还不行我就重装系统了……
<knownbad> 要不怎么让越南妹跑了？
<Laputa> 法轮大法真善美！！！
<knownbad> satnosun: 应该不需要。
<knownbad> 怎么又跑了？
<knownbad> Laputa: 共产党也真善美啊。
<knownbad> 资本主义也真善美呢。  谁会打不好的广告？
<Laputa> 偷偷告诉大家我是美分党。。
<knownbad> 去去，要不讨论为何好别打广告。
<knownbad> 这里不怎么讨论敏感问题不然会被踢。
<alvin_rxg> 那谁，还没死啊？
<Laputa> 我等傻逼愤青只会喊口号。。 反正有钱拿。。
<alvin_rxg> 如此这般， typische chinese
<knownbad> https://www.dropbox.com/help/287
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Dropbox - How do I get free space for using Camera Upload?
<knownbad> 看看能否加大到5G。
<alvin_rxg> 我就有……
<alvin_rxg> 目前 6.9g
<knownbad> 如何搞大的？  上了越南妹？
<piggybox> 据说在淘宝上花5RMB就可以把dropbox升到十几G
<alvin_rxg> 你说 camera 呀……只要开通一下，再关了就好。
<knownbad> 得上 windows 啊。
<alvin_rxg> 不用啊，手机上装一个就行了。
<knownbad> piggybox: 哪里？
<knownbad> 哦，是由手机啊？  看错了。
<alvin_rxg> 淘宝那个没意思
<knownbad> 这应该是跟 google drive 竞争的。
<alvin_rxg> firefox 也太郁闷了，还是要靠 xmarks 帮忙
<alvin_rxg> For every friend who joins and installs Dropbox, we'll give you both 500 MB of bonus space (up to a limit of 16 GB)!
<ccreat> hello
<kk> ccreat, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<ccreat> why i see luanma
<ccreat> is it utf8?
<knownbad> You guessed right.
<kk>  06:05
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-28
<holmes> 没人冒个泡么
<MeaCulpa_> .
<archl> MeaCulpa:昨天犯傻的竟然玩游戏从 1点到5点。。。
<archl> 错哦了，是今天。
<locodir-user> hello
<kk> locodir-user, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<Patrick_DJ> hi, everybody. :-D
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼好，我想要拉人搞 wordnet -> chinese.
<tenzu> archl: 罗女且女子
<tenzu> archl: 我今天有空, 可以帮你做点什么
<locodir-user> 请几位大神，到我们群里去，这是个由新浪微博上爱好者组成的，用于回答初级用户遇到问题的群，有兴趣可以加一下57689070
<archl> locodir-user: 没几个人用 Ubuntu，有问题，看FAQ——大概准备好了。
<locodir-user> 但是很多是很老的问题，我现在很少看FAQ了，也不直观
<majia321> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/linux-kernel-uksm-33.html
<kk> majia321 ⇪ t: Linux Kernel UKSM 3.3 — LinuxTOY
<archl> tenzu: 我想：等网站准备好（首先要建立个），然后通过教授的名望召唤 :)
<tenzu> archl: 我竟然还有名望...
<archl> locodir-user: 那就更谈不上来了，连 FAQ 都不看的，谁去。
<Evanescence> archl: 你要建立啥网站啊？
<locodir-user> 以前去过，装软件的时候
<locodir-user> 至于解决问题，大部分是谷歌
<archl> Evanescence: http://www.asianwordnet.org/
<kk> archl,啥网址y AWN : AsianWordNet Project | Building & Sharing WordNet
<locodir-user> 有兴趣可以过来
<archl> tenzu:  :)
<ofan_> http://i.imgur.com/e3t9H.jpg
<ofan_> 虚拟机双开太爽了
<roylez> ofan_: 没追求的家伙
<ofan_> roylez: ..
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<piggybox> ofan:  原来搜狗还有mac版啊
<ofan_> piggybox: 恩
<tenzu> piggybox: 不是一直有么
<ofan_> 装个ubuntu 12.04
<archl> ofan_ 没目标的家伙
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽泥豪
<ofan_> archl: ..
<tenzu> roylez: 主席等学生妹辛苦了
<ofan_> 大内存就是爽
<roylez> tenzu: 主席不累，日理万机是必须的
<piggybox> tenzu:  从来都不知道啊，我用mac这么多年一直用fit
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 今天突然发现/占了将近30G，检查一下发现log目录占了20G http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372360 -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 9.4G Apr 28 08:04 syslog.1 -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 9.5G Apr 28 08:46 kern.log 日志都是报： Apr 27 20:45:20 yuk-dev kernel: [37464.615958] DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 16 bytes at device 0000:00:1a.0 Apr 27 20:45:20 yuk-dev kernel: [37464.616078] DMA …
<tenzu> ofan_: 64G ram?
<ofan_> tenzu: 16G
<tenzu> piggybox: 我现在在用扣扣输入法...
<ofan_> tenzu: mac?
 * archl 现在用微软拼音2010
<tenzu> ofan_: 对
<piggybox> ofan:  比我多一倍 >_>
 * archl 感觉比垃圾的缓慢的搜狗好太多了
<ofan_> piggybox: 刚换的，下了血本
<tenzu> archl: windows系统? 我觉得google pinyin不错
<ofan_> nnnd 发现被骗了，以为是1600MHz的
<ofan_> 搜狗经常卡死
<archl> tenzu: google 的经常莫名其妙的卡住系统
<piggybox> 可惜mac下没有google也没微软pinyin
<archl> ofan_ 搜狗也是
<tenzu> archl: 这倒没遇见过
<ofan_> piggybox: google拼音？
<piggybox> ofan:  嗯
<roylez> Architecture:          x86_64
<roylez> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<roylez> CPU(s):                32
 * ofan_ 再也不用担心Chrome内存问题了
<ofan_> roylez: ..
<tenzu> ofan_: 我这儿8G也够用
<roylez>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<roylez> Mem:      32964296   10716612   22247684          0     584852    9193252
<piggybox> 8G是够用了，除非喜欢开很多浏览器tab
<ofan_> roylez: 4 cpu 4 核 超线程？
<roylez> 一个cpu才能分1G内存，太穷了。 lol
<archl> tenzu: 其实 fcitx 最大缺点是主题太难看。
<ofan_> piggybox: 还有虚拟机
<tenzu> archl: fcitx好久没用了, 总是工作不正常
 * archl 现在 1.5
<archl> 1.5GB 内存，2GB 内存
<roylez> Thread(s) per core:    2
<roylez> Core(s) per socket:    8
<roylez> CPU socket(s):         2
<roylez> NUMA node(s):          2
<ofan_> 现在切换都不卡
<ofan_> 再上个SSD就爽歪歪了
<archl> tenzu: 找那个叫cssplayer 的好家伙
<ofan_> roylez: 有钱
<tenzu> archl: 主要是我不知道是不是缺了那个文件要手动改
<roylez> ofan_:  18:14:17 up 26 days, 10:27, 21 users,  load average: 0.66, 0.16, 0.09
<tenzu> archl: 反正arch里好久都用不上fcitx
<archl> tenzu: 现在只要装个中文locale ，fcitx已经不需要设置了
<roylez> tenzu: 你在arch里用ibus了？
<tenzu> archl: 一直鸟语locale
<tenzu> roylez: ibus-sunpinyin
<archl> tenzu: 装个中文locale不愧，打汉语不会出现标点错误。
<roylez> 鸟语local好，中文locale太多看不明白的
<tenzu> 我习惯鸟语标点后面带个空格
<piggybox> ofan:  有没有ssd差别比内存大
<tenzu> roylez: 我也觉得鸟语locale好用
<ofan_> piggybox: 是么
<archl> 装了中文locale就行，日常用还是用英文的
<ofan_> piggybox: 我觉得加内存太明显了
<piggybox> ofan:  ssd上的虚拟内存让我经常忘记内存用完了
<ofan_> 现在开俩虚拟机和Chrome,一点也不卡，虚拟机load不重的话，cpu还是在10%一下
<ofan_> piggybox: 额
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你就光吐泡泡
<ofan_> piggybox: 而且今天拆机发现，主要噪音是硬盘的，风扇低转下几乎听不到声音
<holmes> 请问ubuntu下怎么安装LAMP?
<archl> ofan_ 换掉。把这个改成外置。
<tenzu> 裤胖吐泡泡
<holmes> sudo apt-get install LAMP?
<piggybox> ofan:  对，你用了ssd就无法再忍受硬盘的噪音了
<holmes> 有这个没啊
<archl> holmes: 新力得里有套件选项。
<ofan_> piggybox: 但是ssd大容量的价格太离谱
<archl> ofan把你的硬盘拆下来，放 thunderbolt 硬盘盒，上SSD
<ofan_> 现在也没拍，等发工资
<ofan_> archl: 好主意，我都把hunderbolt忘了
<piggybox> ofan:  也不需要太大容量，电影我都放外置硬盘了，再说现在都在线看了
<tenzu> 拆了光驱加硬盘
<ofan_> tenzu: 就想这么干
<tenzu> ofan_: 听说SSD要加在光驱位
<piggybox> holmes:  sudo apt-get install tasksel
<holmes> 我这里没有新立得
<ofan_> tenzu: 放在main bay也可以
<piggybox> holmes:  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ofan_> 12.04的字体太虚了
<Patrick_DJ> ofan_: maybe you need to update the font files?
<tenzu> ofan_: 放在main bay似乎有个类似硬盘保护的东西就不能用了
<ofan_> Patrick_DJ: 不是字体的原因
<Patrick_DJ> ofan_: I see.
<ofan_> tenzu: 可以有人这么搞了，还组了个raid 0
<ofan_> 不过怀疑是软raid
<tenzu> ofan_: 还得买个专用硬盘架子
 * archl 可怜的硬盘速度才57MB/s
<hoxily> 我发现 "export TZ=Asia/Shanghai" 后很多程序都受到了影响,显示正确的时区了.
<piggybox> 硬raid需要raid卡吧？
<ofan_> piggybox: 恩，貌似MBP没有
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04发现问题不少啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372362 第一个问题是11.10中就有的，输入法图标没有了，以前我是重新安装ibus后图标又出来了。 第二个问题是我用firefox12.0不能lｏｇｉｎ进这个论坛，只有装chromium,进来发贴。 有人是这一样的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 netphp — 2012-04-28 9:22
<holmes> OK ，I WILL TRY IT
<ofan_> tenzu: amazon上弄个
<MeaCulpa> ssd...
<MeaCulpa> 内存大即可，要毛ssd
<tenzu> ofan_: 听说也不贵
<piggybox> ofan:  只有mac pro才有那个啊。。。
<ofan_> tenzu: 还行有些专门给mac的，价格离谱
<ofan_> piggybox: o 那就不搞了
<tenzu> ofan_: DIY吧
<archl> ofa
<Patrick_DJ> piggybox: no, if your mainboard support RAID then you don't need to buy a sepearte one.
<ofan_> tenzu: 要价$99,骗钱的
<archl> ofan_: 指示苹果给你 diy
<ofan_> tenzu: amazon上买个国产山寨托架$5
<ofan_> 还免运费
<tenzu> ofan_: 淘宝上顶多99软妹币
<ofan_> archl: mac内存信息窗口那直接给出了自己升级内存的指导
<archl> ofan_ 没啥我也卖呢。$20 一个SSD硬盘支架
<ofan_> archl: è´µ
<ofan_> $2可考虑
<archl> ofan_ 贱卖的是笨蛋。
<archl> ofan_ 所以中国人才这么瘸腿
<sjd> .............
<roylez> ofan_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e14cb4atw1dsehf0xhmrj.jpg
<piggybox> Patrick_DJ:  true, thanks
<sjd> ubuntu 12.04 lts感觉不错呀
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e728e8agw1dselxi8eqlj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 这孩子体质太差
<iGnome> 支持 archl
<iGnome> 打倒抠门的奸商
<iGnome> 疼疼，你体质很差？
<ofan_> roylez: ...
<tenzu> iGnome: 没有你体质好
<roylez> tenzu: http://cc2.cache.cdqss.com/netbroad/2012/0427/20120427021034513.jpg
<archl> ofan_ 其实中国人鬼的形象就是欧洲那些金发碧眼的吧。
<ofan_> ubuntu关机都慢
<roylez> ofan_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/897841dfgw1dlc07f77p1j.jpg
<archl> 所以叫做鬼
<iGnome> tenzu: 这不用说。
<iGnome> ofan_: 又招摇
<ofan_> 叠罗汉
<tenzu> iGnome: 因为你是神
<ofan_> iGnome: 照耀啥了
<iGnome> archl: 不是吧。历史上鬼有具体形象的啊
<iGnome> ofan_: 啥时候，关机也慢过啊。都是3秒以下关机。
<ofan_> iGnome: 12.04新装的
<archl> iGnome: 有时候关机慢——我也不知道。
<archl> ofan正常关机就3s内
<iGnome> 那jpwt。我升级过来的。没慢过。
<ofan_> arch+systemd,秒关
<iGnome> 秒关，也是3秒。仔细算。
<iGnome> 和1004时候一样。和systemd没关系。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 无法修改root密码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372364 求救，进入恢复模式后，进入root，输入sudo passwd root ，无法修改root密码 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingdan — 2012-04-28 9:33
<ofan_> iGnome: 不止3s
<iGnome> 只要系统没py。就正常很多。
<ofan_> iGnome: 刚才关，firefox最后才关，等了10s
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<roylez> iGnome: 神吉祥
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGnome> 昨天用了下软件中心。草立马啊。那py。
<ofan_> iGnome: 就黑吧
<iGnome> ofan_: 叫你用fx
<AndChat|714324> apu的装什么好呢？
<ofan_> iGnome: 默认的
<ofan_> AndChat|714324: arch
<AndChat|714324> 不卡吗？
<iGnome> py太破啊。小白语言。布局差的，点已安装，界面出白板。
<MeaCulpa> 那是写的差吧
<iGnome> 好意思叫软件。。。中心
<MeaCulpa> 那是gtk差？
<MeaCulpa> PyQt就好得多~~
<iGnome> 写的差，说明语言也差。
<ofan_> AndChat|714324: 啥型号，上网本？
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 恩 gtk差
<iGnome> 要不能进源。
<iGnome> perl的没见这样查的软件过。
<MeaCulpa> gtk根本就是很难用其他语言来bind的
<AndChat|714324> 不是上网本 之前只想看高清就买了个apu的主板
<ofan_> gtk得重构
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你给个perl的UI精美的我们看看？
<iGnome> 不难。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你给个perl的X GUI精美的我们看看？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 来啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你去试试shutter
<ofan_> AndChat|714324: 桌面的不了解，我是上网本的apu,arch跑的很好
<iGnome> 这perl的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: shutter?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: shutter is deadlock king
<iGnome> 你去试试cairo-weather，这perl + cairo的。
<ofan_> iGnome: perl貌似就没几个桌面应用
<MeaCulpa> cairo?
<MeaCulpa> 我电脑里没cairo...
<iGnome> 是少。至少是精品。
<MeaCulpa> :0
<iGnome> 不是死板的gtk界面
<AndChat|714324> win7很好，但linux不是特别确定，装过ubuntu有点卡，xfc也是不怎么爽
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 那你是小白。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 要cairo干啥...
<iGnome> 这都没用过。
<piggybox> gtk的历史作用就是把qt逼成开源的
<iGnome> 现在没cairo，还叫gtk?
<Patrick_DJ> AndChat|714324: My laptop's CPU is CII 1G, 512 MB memory, work well will ARCH too.
<AndChat|714324> 既然你推荐arch我就去做usb安装了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那历史作用10年前就完成了
<iGnome> 没pango，还叫gtk
<iGnome> ?
<MeaCulpa> Qt2 之前就开源了吧
<AndChat|714324> 那我是e350好像 内存4gddr3
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 搞个plgtk...
<iGnome> 一直有。gtk-perl
<iGnome> 比c顺手多了的
<MeaCulpa> o..
<Patrick_DJ> piggybox: I don't agree with you, I like GTK.
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: gtk那种，说是C,其实已经比C++都那个了
<iGnome> gtk原始的，难写
<iGnome> 太罗嗦
<MeaCulpa> 不过，gtk的存在帮助大家熟悉vim和emacs
<MeaCulpa> 不是一般的编辑器能写的~~
<iGnome> 所以有valac
<iGnome> 可vala还是没perl爽
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 一般也用ide吧
<ofan_> qt基本都得用ide
<iGnome> 小软件，用啥ide
<ofan_> vim/emacs跟toolchain结合还是比较松
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 小软件嘛
<MeaCulpa> Qt几乎没有toolchain :)
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 小软件直接用pygtk多好
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: no no no
<iGnome> py小白
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: pygtk是妖怪
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 有的，qmake
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: qmake 纵贯了
<iGnome> 基本都是c都不会的。才会捡py。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: +1
<MeaCulpa> 我这辈子，下辈子，C的水平都不会比py解释器高了
<MeaCulpa> 所以不碰C
<iGnome> 这家伙。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不一定非要py嘛
<iGnome> 可以asm?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 作孽啊，要跨平台
<iGnome> 那就是你嘛。你特殊
<MeaCulpa> 我不码字
<iGnome> camelbox
<MeaCulpa> C最大优点就是跨平台...
<piggybox> 夸平台貌似wx比较好
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: wx是怪胎
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: wx是库调用库调用库
<iGnome> 跨屁。要编译的。不叫跨了
<iGnome> 而且各种不兼容。
<MeaCulpa> 反正只有码农才怕站错队，偶们无所谓
<piggybox> dropbox的客户端mac除外就是wxpython写的
<MeaCulpa> dropbox 我没x gui...
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 还有gdb
<holmes> 有用过thinkphp的没
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: vim/emacs跟gdb配合都不好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1 楼的新凳子...被我搞妖了
<ofan_> wx的效率比qt高点
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 哦...码C的都用啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 夭折的夭？
<ofan_> iGnome: 用py的很多都是c/c++
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: wx不是native look n' feel
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 没多少c的gui库
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: wx是的
<ofan_> qt不是
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 恩说反了
<MeaCulpa> wx要调用系统api上面一层库
<MeaCulpa> 比如gtk
<piggybox> native looknfeel都这样，不然像java那样自己画出来
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu12.04下vmware workstation8.0.2 kernel错误及解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372365 论坛看到很多朋友在问这个问题 我就发个帖子解决一下 要重新编译内核 但是会遇到network错误 解决方式就是安装脚本 <这个解决方法是在vmware官网上找到的> sudo ./patch-modules_3.2.0.sh 亲测可用 脚本已经上传 请自行解 …
<itrufeng> kk: hi
<itrufeng> kk: what time is it now?
<kk> itrufeng, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<tenzu_> 竟然掉了
<jianghu> 各位早
<ofan_> tenzu_: 用个irc bounder
<pocoyo> tenzu: 叫兽，你好～
<tenzu> pocoyo: 牛哥女子
<YangMin> irc bouncer?
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> ofan_: 不会用
<ofan_> tenzu: https://znc.ofan.me:7788
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y ZNC - Web Frontend
<ofan_> 等着搞个注册页面..
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 基娃
<hamo> gfrog: ^^^
<gfrog> adam8157: 换了nvidia的驱动，速度快了很多啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: kms啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 不会开 @@
<ofan_> kms只是设定下分辨率之类的吧
<Ping_> arch 下载好是377M吗？
<Ping_> archlinux-2011.08.19-core-x86_64.iso
<Ping_> ofan, 下载是用这个吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 健怡最好喝
<adam8157> ofan_: 是
<MeaCulpa> 大瓶子健怡！
<MeaCulpa> 这次我换英文写信给可口可乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 剂量标准用盎司，不是毫升
<iGnome> ● pl '@ARGV=qw "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"; @_=map {/[\d\.-]{7,}(?=-)/; $&."\n"} grep ! /\(|Memory/, grep /menuentry/, <>; print @_;'
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 真恶心...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * adam8157 github上给作者提交patch, 自己不fork行么? 没有简单的提交patch的地方?
<gfrog> adam8157: maillist
<gfrog> adam8157: direct email
<iGnome> 追求最简洁的写法。是无上的光荣。 MeaCulpa
<adam8157> gfrog: 要是有个地方放patch就好了
<hamo> adam8157: fork吧...然后发个pull请求..
<adam8157> hamo: 不想fork啊
<holmes> 请问我这里git包怎么下不了
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年，你有福了。 https://gist.github.com/
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Gist
<holmes> 就是google code里面的git包
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你要取的是什么
<iGnome> 你执行一次嘛
<MeaCulpa>  iGnome : # perl -e '@ARGV=qw "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"; @_=map {/[\d\.-]{7,}(?=-)/; $&."\n"} grep ! /\(|Memory/, grep /menuentry/, <>; print @_;'
<MeaCulpa> 64-3.0.6
<MeaCulpa> 64-2.6.39
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦, 忘了这个了, 我现在是开issue 然后贴上去... https://github.com/hut/ranger/issues/36#issuecomment-5375145
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Issue #36: why non-text files' default opener is editor? · hut/ranger · GitHub
<iGnome> 64.。。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 擦，那么长久为了这个？
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实一个pull request也是一个issue
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你显然忘了考虑x86_64
<iGnome> 你的cfg。咋这样的东东
<hamo> adam8157: 犇
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: grub自己生成的
<iGnome> 破系统的
<adam8157> hamo: 假期回家?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你要干嘛，去grub里所有的内核版本？
<hamo> adam8157: 不了》。
<iGnome> 是啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 只能全push? 可以request cherry-pick么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 内核的名字是自己随意取的，你这样有意义么
<gfrog> adam8157: 没理解你问啥。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 有好事？
<iGnome> 无聊啊。比较下你的awk试试
<adam8157> gfrog: 比如说你有很多commit, 可能其中某个质量比较高, 希望作者接受那一个 而不是你的所有修改
<gfrog> adam8157: 只能用branch
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 明白了
<gfrog> adam8157: 一个request只能发一个branch
<iGnome> 查，蛋蛋调试内核，我看rh的内核迟早坏在蛋蛋手里。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里邮件服务又挂了
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正今早我没收到邮件，这不太正常。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过发邮件ok
<adam8157> gfrog: 看log, 看web, 都是错的
<gfrog> iGnome: 我也有这担心。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 大家的grub相差太大，你给个你的我看看？
<iGnome> gfrog: 你也怪你。你教他随便乱branch的。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 我的很标准的啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 收到咱们VP的感谢信了, 要送我T恤衫
<gfrog> iGnome: 跟我有啥关系，跟branch有啥关系 @@
<jarodlau> 论坛是不是不能登陆了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为卖人
<gfrog> adam8157: Paul？
<iGnome> http://fpaste.org/QMI7/ MeaCulpa
<adam8157> gfrog: L.J. Brock
<adam8157> Vice President
<gfrog> adam8157: 不认识
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.linkedin.com/in/lbrock
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y L.J. Brock | LinkedIn
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你内核文件叫啥
<iGnome> gfrog: 牛蛋蛋，branch过去，明天忘记回来master了。你说乱了咋行
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 打倒贱兔。
<iGnome> 不是贴了嘛
<holmes> http://code.google.com/p/msysgit/downloads/list
<kk> holmes ⇪ t: Downloads - msysgit - Git for Windows - Google Project Hosting
<gfrog> iGnome: 哦，这事。。。 不要紧，我们的repo里一般都木有master
<holmes> 这个访问不了
<iGnome> 没有。。
<iGnome> 纯测试啊
<MeaCulpa>  iGnome 我的太简单... awk -F'-' '/root=\// && !/single/ {print $3"-"$4}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xjiujiu> 改hosts啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: hr的vp，你干脆转去做hr算了，比搞技有前途/钱途
<iGnome> 那还ci干嘛。这工作好
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 渣pl
<kk> 新 icon DE 发布RC1版本了，DEB打包，全坛寻求志愿者来测试（求测试、求推广、求建议、求抱养） （编辑中...） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372366 icon DE 发布RC1版本了，DEB打包，全坛寻求志愿者来测试（求测试、求推广、求建议、求抱养） （编辑中...） 先上传软件包，稍后编辑使用方法和注意事项。 下面是BATE3的说明 …
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 仔细想哦。
<holmes> google动不动就访问不了
<iGnome> 看我的cfg。
<holmes> 用8.8.8.8的DNS也一样
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 没看到你cfg
<woju> jianghu: 在啊
<iGnome> 明明贴了。 nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 贴出来看看
<iGnome> 标准的cfg
<xjiujiu> holmes:给hosts 里加上最新的google对应ip
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 没看到
<MeaCulpa> grub2就是shit, 毛标准
<iGnome> http://fpaste.org/QMI7/ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩，收到，观摩一下神的内核
<iGnome> 而且 awk完全没可读性的语言。
 * gfrog 扯淡完毕，开工干活。
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 比我的简单的多得多...
<iGnome> 你试试
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你让大家看你看，可读性，就这个例子
<MeaCulpa> awk -F' |-' '{print $4-$5}'
<iGnome> 小心看，那已经是grep一次了的。
<iGnome> 这小白 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，你给我原文啊
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> awk -F' |-' '/menuentry/ {print $4-$5}'
<MeaCulpa> grep更简单那
<MeaCulpa> ：）
<MeaCulpa> 大家说，可读性~~
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGnome> http://fpaste.org/zxxC/
<MeaCulpa> perl -e '@ARGV=qw "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"; @_=map {/[\d\.-]{7,}(?=-)/; $&."\n"} grep ! /\(|Memory/, grep /menuentry/, <>; print
<MeaCulpa> vs
<MeaCulpa> awk -F' |-' '/menuentry/ {print $4-$5}'
<MeaCulpa> 可读性比一比~~~
<iGnome> 你没做完。
<MeaCulpa> 你需求没描述玩
<MeaCulpa> 你这pl已经有hardcode的意味了，一旦hard code...还是换awk吧
<iGnome> 2次grep一次map。很可读
<iGnome> 蛋蛋才知道你的$4 $5的含义。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋...
<iGnome> 理解
<MeaCulpa> 把这个程序翻译成中文，读出来
<iGnome> grep还要翻译？
<MeaCulpa> awk -F' |-' '/menuentry/ {print $4"-"$5}'
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你试试看啊
<iGnome> 你这不完整。
<iGnome> 重复几次？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 限制你,30个中文字把你程序说清楚
<iGnome> 你没做完。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你没给需求，我不知道你要取什么...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你没给需求...
<MeaCulpa> 你要取啥？
<iGnome> 重复的，也输出？
<iGnome> 当然是列表啊。
<MeaCulpa> 什么列表
<iGnome> 内核版本列表。
<MeaCulpa> 不能重复？
<iGnome> 你这简单的处理。笑死
<MeaCulpa> 后面管道个uniq嘛
<iGnome> 废话嘛。
<iGnome> @@@
<iGnome> awk的开销，已经不小了的。
<MeaCulpa> 你那个开销才大
<MeaCulpa> 你真的要不重复？
<iGnome> 搞定重复。
<iGnome> 我的例子
<MeaCulpa> 你看到过我ET的id 名字么
<iGnome> 不记得。
<iGnome> 那非人类的nick，谁记得哦。
<MeaCulpa> 那nick就是干掉重复的...
<iGnome> 你搞定吧。其实也是2次grep
<iGnome> 然后map是格式化输出
<woju> jianghu: 老蒋，在嘛？
<iGnome> 至少表示大于7位的数字+-号
<iGnome> 而且，结果还在数组里面。
<iGnome> adam8157: 你刚才干嘛。我是说蛋疼，结果说成蛋蛋了。你不急吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome:  awk -F' |-' '/menuentry/ && /Ubuntu/ && !a[$3$4]++ {print $3"-"$4}'
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 搞定重复是awk的强项...
<adam8157> iGnome: 黄牌警告
<MeaCulpa> 刚才没看到你有mem...ubuntu
<iGnome> 明显不可读嘛。你这结果，还能继续？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 要毛的map
<iGnome> 你还用了bash啊
<MeaCulpa> 我可以用很短的中文解释出来...
<MeaCulpa> 哪里有bash?
<iGnome> 我是纯perl
<MeaCulpa> 我纯awk
<MeaCulpa> 且是mawk
<iGnome> 你输入文件都没
<MeaCulpa> 不是二货的gnuawk
<iGnome> 读文件啊
<MeaCulpa> 那就加个参数咯
<iGnome> 不是经过bash
<iGnome> lol
 * adam8157 尼玛啊, 我要收邮件啊! IT行不行啊
<MeaCulpa> er...
<iGnome> 数据还是流了。不是结构了
<MeaCulpa> 扯皮了
<iGnome> 我都说中了吧。
<MeaCulpa> 扯读文件有意义么...
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋...
<iGnome> 说明awk更非人类读的语言嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 直接过去搞定IT的人
<iGnome> 读文件的开销。历来也主要啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你把你代码解释一遍看看
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你pl读文件实现的shell好？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你pl读文件实现的比shell好？
<iGnome> grep2次。过滤。map 输出7位大的数字。
<iGnome> 反着读啊。和c一样
<MeaCulpa> 我只过滤一次
<iGnome> 你其实也过滤2次，写一起谁不会
<iGnome> 你的-F也是2次
<MeaCulpa> 可读性还是比你高
<iGnome> 相当于split了
<iGnome> 明显不可读。
<iGnome> $3
<iGnome> 你还过滤3次。
<iGnome> 还用++来维护列表
<iGnome> 额。蛋蛋又欺负蛤蟆。
<iGnome> 无聊了。 MeaCulpa 昨天似乎 clan-fa.com 全断网。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 温拿啊，看邮件就是工作。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我的邮件挂掉几天基本无压力
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不这样写，就是写C了...那就没意思了
<jianghu> woju:
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 也就是你awk，还能搞定。别人早死了。
<jianghu> woju: 在干嘛
<jianghu> woju: 昨晚测试了下ubuntu12.04.不过如此，和11.10没什么差别
<jianghu> 失望大于期望
<iGnome> jianghu: 1110本来就是为lts服务的。当然一样
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 别人么, regex高手直接egrep了
<iGnome> regex也轮不到egrep啊。还是弱些的。
<woju> jianghu: 无聊的想自杀
<iGnome> 没见我那。用了(?=-)嘛。
<woju> jianghu: 正如女人都差不多？
<jianghu> iGnome: 那也多少有个差别阿
<iGnome> 基本都是升级过来的。有啥差别
<jianghu> iGnome: iGnome 浪费我两度电
<iGnome> 别相信版本突变
<jianghu> iGnome: 看来宣传不可信
<jianghu> 基因会突变，版本不会
<iGnome> 少看宣传。宣传最多也是针对上一个lts而言的。
<jianghu> woju: 又无聊了？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu12.04 ati官方驱动安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372369 viewtopic.php?f=42&t=350772 按照上面的方法安装的 生成deb都没有问题 当安装的时候 弹出错误提示 结果安装失败，等进入系统的时候 会默认进入unity2D 统计信息: 发表于 由 古里古怪 — 2012-04-28 10:51
<jianghu> 是
<nyfair> 扫了眼论坛，全是1204报错帖
<woju> jianghu: 是阿，没事做
<nyfair> unity不是个游戏引擎么？
<woju> nyfair: 冲在前面的都是有危险的
<nyfair> woju: arch testing党表示这句话就敬谢不敏了
<iGnome> arch不冲，会死掉的。
<jianghu> nyfair: 是阿，我昨晚安装升级，就剩下一点了，又卡在flash那儿了，结果重装了
<iGnome> 必须冲
<woju> nyfair: 不要这么文艺好不好，害的我要用百度查这个成语
<jianghu> iGnome: 还好没把我win7破坏调
<iGnome> jianghu: flash那怪adobe，他不授权打包。
<iGnome> 只能从蜗牛网上，直接下载
<Gavin__> 有人试过remote kdump吗？
<jianghu> woju: 现在我的破电脑换回了lubuntu
<woju> jianghu: 装这些浪费时间，我以前花过很长时间做这事
<jianghu> woju: 还是这个好一点，起码容易支持汉化，
<jianghu> woju: 我就是上班用来上网查资料，不浪费
<iGnome> 没汉化这一说
<iGnome> 系统都是i8n的啊。
<jianghu> woju: 不报废就不舍得扔掉
<iGnome> 本地化
<jianghu> iGnome: 是
<woju> jianghu: 你电脑该退休了，不要这么压榨它了
<iGnome> 可以用fvwm。压榨老机器。启动只有7xM内存占用。
 * itrufeng 谁知道psd文件 能提取什么信息出来
<nyfair> 各层上的cmyk颜色
<mugebjgd> jianghu: 啥机器？
<woju> jianghu: 我想看看新闻
<zxh> 请问我的ubuntu12.04安装了显卡驱动后，亮度保存不了了
<archl> zxh: 因为不是linux内置驱动吧。
<zxh> 之前没装驱动前echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness  通过这个方法可以
<itrufeng> nyfair: 可以得到cmyk
<itrufeng> 么
<nyfair> itrufeng: 可
<zxh> 还有个问题，没装显卡驱动前 无线网络能正常连接，现在无线网络一直连接不上不停的要求输入密码
<itrufeng> nyfair: 呢也就是说 adobe 开放了psd 的一些信息？
<archl> itrufeng: 6.0版本以前psd是开放的
<itrufeng> archl: 所有信息都开放么？
<archl> itrufeng: 你去看吧。
<archl> itrufeng: 反正那是很久的事情了
<ren0thing> 啥？
<itrufeng> archl: 在哪快看呢。指条明路吧
<GNUdog> 12.04 的 ibus 又出 bug 了
<GNUdog> …
<archl> itrufeng: 不知道。文档还在否也不知道了。
<itrufeng> o
<nyfair> 我认识的画师，要么用sai，要么旧版ps，反正没有用6.0之后的
<itrufeng> archl: 谢谢嗯
<archl> itrufeng: http://www.adobe.com/devnet-apps/photoshop/fileformatashtml/
<kk> archl,啥网址y Adobe Photoshop File Formats Specification
<soundz> ubuntu中文论坛的备用地址是啥来着？现在这个Org
<soundz> 打开速度太慢了
<archl> nyfair:  我知道的画师，要不用mypaint，要不用krita，~也有少数用gimp的~
<archl> 哦还有用ipad
<itrufeng> archl: 谢谢嗯
<iGnome> soundz: com
<iGnome> archl: 有压感画板？
<richard_ma> 有没有用12.04的？rhythmbox没法导入mp3文件播放啊
<archl> iGnome: 手机就是
<iGnome> 。那不同吧。
<archl> iGnome: 买了压感显示器，等3.4内核发布就能在Linux下用了。
<iGnome> 触摸屏？
<nyfair> richard_ma: 别用那东西啊，一切基于gstreamer的播放器都是渣渣
<soundz> iGnome: thanks
<archl> iGnome: 不是触摸的，只能用笔
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<OT_iux> @@
<iGnome> 额。这啥。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 1204在mba上都好好的?
<GNUdog> adam8157, thinkpad
<nyfair> 抵制一切g开头的软件
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦
<adam8157> nyfair: gfrog
<archl> richard_ma: 默认肯定不能播放mp3
<iGnome> 踢了 nyfair
<GNUdog> adam8157, 还没在 MBA 上装，现在在寝室大多数时间都是用的 TP
<GNUdog> 因为有笔记本锁，MBA 都是背出去的
<richard_ma> archl: 那我需要安装什么包呢？貌似是解码器的问题吧
<adam8157> .
<archl> richard_ma: 忘记了，反正我的还是不能播记得。
<iGnome> richard_ma: gstreamer-plugin的全部
<nyfair> richard_ma: 你需要的是gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<archl> richard_ma: fedora下根本没有这些
<nyfair> richard_ma: mpd audacious deadbeef qmmp mplayer 用啥不好，非要用gstreamer解码
<archl> nyfair: 为啥论坛里人发个 teamspeak 都有人造服务器，就没人搞mumble 呢。
<iGnome> gstreamer0.10-plugins* richard_ma
<nyfair> archl: 应用前景不一样
<archl> nyfair: ？
<richard_ma> 谢谢各位，我就是图系统集成，懒得装别的。先去装这些包试试
<iGnome> nyfair: gstreamer是框架。
<iGnome> 和播放器鸟关系
<archl> iGnome: 他是讨厌和GNOME有关的任何东西哦
<archl> iGnome: 包括你~
<iGnome> 该踢。
<archl>  :)
<iGnome> 让 GNUdog 踢。他也是g
<nyfair> iGnome: 你说的很对，我的意思是所有笨的用不来解码器，妄想通过gstreamer来省事的播放器都是渣渣
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 坏蛋蛋
<iGnome> 架构的维护，对于一个系统，是有利的事情。多去freedesktop看下。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 背后里说我
<GNUdog> iGnome, 那，他的系统基本就跑不起来了
<archl> nyfair: ...每个游戏都该自己做引擎
<iGnome> 他那是盲目反对。 GNUdog
<nyfair> archl: 我可没这么说
<gfrog_working> GNUdog: 温拿，还有好几个本子
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> gfrog_working, 你才是，那么多 cherry
<gfrog_working> GNUdog: 毛，就一个好吧
<GNUdog> gfrog_working, 屁，鬼相信
<iGnome> bs 还用 cherry的
<nyfair> archl: 游戏有更多其他的特色可以表现，但音乐解码出来就是死的东西
<nyfair> archl: 连最基础的东西都没搞定，自然不值得信任
<gfrog_working> GNUdog: 我要有多的给蛋蛋
<archl> nyfair: 你的要求只是解码的话，也有很多解码器
<GNUdog> gfrog_working, 哟哟，围观啊
<archl> nyfair: 对，游戏连引擎都搞不定不可信任。
<gfrog_working> GNUdog: 这么狠毒的发誓你总该信了吧
<iGnome> nyfair: gstreamer 也和解码器无关啊。
<iGnome> 概念都不对
<GNUdog> gfrog_working, 没发现啊，对你们来说，是好事啊
 * GNUdog 发现 Amazon 中国一个好的地方，好多进口书可以买
<GNUdog> 就是价格有点高
<nyfair> iGnome: gstreamer确实没错，但我却从来没发现有什么优秀的软件是基于gstreamer的
<iGnome> 又一个书虫子啊
<iGnome> nyfair: 。。
 * MeaCulpa 全局 -gstreamer
<MeaCulpa> 看到那些gst-plugin就心烦
<iGnome> 优秀的播放器，mocp lol
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求myeclipse for linux版本的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372373 如题，求好心人发一份到我邮箱 liverpoolilove@sina.cn 统计信息: 发表于 由 liverpoolilove — 2012-04-28 11:31
<MeaCulpa> 都高端了，我就mplayer了...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 18m的，都落后的嘛。
<iGnome> 因为没人维护perl了。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 公司里pl一大吧
<iGnome> notes也破了
<iGnome> 那是你吹的嘛。上次谁说的。18m没编程的了。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我们这里，pl都是妹子用的
<iGnome> 当然我不知道。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 谁说用pl是编程了...
<iGnome> lol 妹子用这啊
<MeaCulpa> 恩pl我们这里都是妹子用
<iGnome> 维护那些破损的 notes啥的嘛
<MeaCulpa> 女人嘛，视野狭窄，不思改变
<iGnome> 不好用啊
<archl> ...
<MeaCulpa> 女人比较能忍，所以都去pl了
<iGnome> @@ 掐掐酷胖的脸蛋。
<nyfair> 从mocp mpd 到啥qmmp deadbeef audacious mplayer，再回到fb2k winamp，像样点的播放器都知道不能跟g开头的软件搞上关系
<iGnome> rhythmbox也没g
<nyfair> iGnome: 它用了gstreamer
<iGnome> 蛮好啊。
<iGnome> 虽然平时不开。
<archl> nyfair: ...
<archl> ny
<archl> nyfair: 我的手机就是gstreamer
<iGnome> 直接lame播放吧
<archl> nyfair:  nokia linux全线 gstreamer
<nyfair> iGnome: 那为什么论坛上有一堆人吐槽这玩意捏？
<nyfair> iGnome: lame是编码器
<iGnome> 听别人的 ，没头脑嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 赶紧买, 我要黑色茶轴
<nyfair> iGnome: 解码的有mpg123和libmad
<iGnome> 编码到-啊。直接管道到声卡
<iGnome> 你应该使用原始的wav嘛
<iGnome> 还解码干嘛
<nyfair> iGnome: wav大呗
<MeaCulpa> 音乐只是载体，你只要回放当初地一遍听的时候的心境即可，不需要播放...
<MeaCulpa> -_-! 不听之听
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 菊苣
<iGnome> 心灵，意念。
<iGnome> 强
<adam8157> http://t.163.com/mt/pub/MayDay
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 中国的劳动节威武雄壮-网易微博
<archl> mea
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你。。。每次环境不同听音乐的感受就不一样把。
 * archl 玩游戏的时候连音乐都觉得烦，不过之后可能听听
<iGnome> 说厕所文化？
<nyfair> 世界上有两种劳动节，其中一种是中国的劳动节
<archl> nyfair: 中国劳动节才放假。
<archl> nyfair: 另一种劳动节是要罢工
<iGnome> 朝鲜的也是吧
<archl> iGnome: 属于中国的劳动节
<iGnome> 差不多
<nyfair> 策划：无下限小组
<sjd> haha
<sjd> ubuntu12.04+msoffice2007
<sjd> 卸载libreoffice
<archl> sjd: 我这windows，正版的office2007都没打开过，上一次是1个月前。
<sjd> 你不用写稳定看表？
<sjd> 同事发给我的文件都是office2010或者2007的文件
<sjd> libreoffice或ooo的兼容性都是问题
<archl> sjd: 兼容性问题就有问题吧。
<archl> sjd: 反正不需要返回，
<iGnome> 兼容也是中国特色
<iGnome> 兼容非国际标准
<archl> sjd: 另外，模板是我用 libreoffice创建的，
<archl> sjd: 发给他们
<maplebeats> 那个，论坛能登陆不。。。
<sjd> 哦
<sjd> 我很少写文档，就是看看文档
<iGnome> 代理可以。 maplebeats
<hamo> adam8157: 网易这是要逆天啊
<sjd> 别人给我的文档，用libreoffice打开格式上兼容不完美
<sjd> 用啥无所谓咯，能完成工作就可以
<iGnome> hamo: 你没经验啊。网易历来反动的哦。
<richard_ma> 好了，装上gstreamer能用了
<iGnome> richard_ma: 你应该用totem播放一次，会自动安装解码器的
<maplebeats> 为什么我不用代理一登陆论坛刷新直接又变回登陆界面了。。。cookie?
<sjd> 我将totem也删了
<iGnome> cookie
<sjd> 用kmplayer
<hamo> roylez: 偷懒主席...
<iGnome> 喜欢k的大库啊
 * hamo lol
<MeaCulpa>  kmplayer?
<iGnome> 蛤蟆每天皮痒。
<MeaCulpa> Qt 的mplayer不是一直是smplayer好么
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<archl> sjd: 操作系统其实我是不在意的，但是到应用软件上我比较在意
 * hamo ...
<richard_ma> hamo: 你是bot么？
<iGnome> ⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛
<hamo> richard_ma: 为啥我是bot?
<richard_ma> hamo: 纯表情回帖啊
<hamo> richard_ma: 高智能机器人表示你说对了...lol
<richard_ma> hamo: 报上你主人id
<iGnome> 蛤蟆这辈子，就是被人欺负的命啊。
<iGnome> 太可怜了
<archl> MeaCulpa: smplayer是我看到的最糟糕的东西之一了
<hamo> iGnome: 神啊，还是你好啊
<iGnome> 嗯。就我保护蛤蟆
<hamo> iGnome: 让 adam8157 帮我踢了主席吧...lol
<iGnome> 好
<maplebeats> ～。～
 * roylez 貌似听到一声惨叫
<iGnome> 赶紧比快
<iGnome> lol....
<iGnome> 笨蛤蟆啊。
<maplebeats> ～。～
<MeaCulpa> archl: mplayer其实不错了，不需要gui shell了
 * hamo 我这client有bug...
<iGnome> 啥破客户端。
<roylez> hamo: 你就认命了吧
<roylez> iGnome: 毒孃client
<ptdzm> 有升级12.4的么～
<maplebeats> ptdzm: 以前升过
<iGnome> 真可怜了
<iGnome> 认命吧
<hamo`> iGnome:
<iGnome> 啊。双保险
<iGnome> lol
<maplebeats> 12点了，炒菜煮饭！＠＠＠！！！
<archl> hamo  你的命就是主席的了
<iGnome> 赶紧
<hamo`> 12:00 *** 482 #ubuntu-cn You're not a channel operator12:00 /kick roylez
<iGnome> 这边拉
<iGnome> @@
<woju> maplebeats: 你会做饭？
<hamo> iGnome: 给那个加
<iGnome> 。
<hamo> 咩哈哈
<iGnome> oops
<iGnome> 完蛋，主席不出来了。
<maplebeats> woju: 菜和米都准备好的，我只要下锅。。。
<ptdzm> 求助一下～～升级12.4后终端没有颜色了。。用ls不管是什么类型的目录都是白色的。
<hamo> roylez: 咩哈哈
<roylez> hamo: 别学羊叫
<LeithWong> 践踏主席的感觉如何
<maplebeats> ptdzm: 要加color参数吧
<iGnome> LS_COLORS ptdzm
<hamo> LeithWong: 爽啊...
<iGnome> 人生从此有了快感。 hamo
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 翻身农奴
<maplebeats> 一点也不想动啊，说去煮饭现在还没离开电脑
<iGnome> 不断有腐败的小二被淘宝开除或离职，阿里巴巴原CEO卫哲、聚划算原CEO阎利珉被马云驱逐，都与淘宝小二腐败相关。？
<ptdzm> iGnome, 你说的是环境变量，没有找到.bashrc
<hamo> iGnome: 淘宝这次反腐太高调了
<iGnome> ptdzm: 你升级的？新建一帐号，试试。
<iGnome> hamo: 我都不明白是啥事情呢
<iGnome> bones7456: 和你有关没。
<hamo> iGnome: 说白了就是淘宝的员工接受商家的贿赂..
<iGnome> 哦。然后调整数据？
<hamo> iGnome: 然后根据他们的需要把他们的店铺展示到首页上
<hamo> iGnome: 或者其他对店铺有利的
<ptdzm> iGnome, 准确的说我是升级失败之后重装的。换了个用户名～
<iGnome> 这在国内，似乎是潜规则
<iGnome> ptdzm: 额。没道理缺省设置，会没颜色。。。
<maplebeats> 弱弱的问句，gnome shell3.4除了把以前的配置重置了还有其它升级？
<hamo> iGnome: 所以说这次搞得太高调了..就好像淘宝多么看中这个事情似的...其实国内的公司基本都这样样子
<iGnome> hamo: 估计惹到了某高层。
<ptdzm> iGnome, 其实我还没有找到设置的文件在哪里 囧。。
<iGnome> ptdzm: 新建~/.bashrc。抄一个LS_COLORS写进去
<adam8157> iGnome: 我会C 也喜欢Python
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 边儿去
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<iGnome> adam8157: 你没入门吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: python没怎么入门
<adam8157> iGnome: C绝对入门
<iGnome> 因为没实际工作，需要你的c啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 来，哥教你python
<maplebeats> python我会hello world！
<GNUdog> gfrog_working, 求教 Python
 * iGnome 继续打倒破py
<ptdzm> iGnome, 有哦～嵌入式 以及linux底层驱动～
<iGnome> ptdzm: 额。是说蛋蛋呢
<hamo> gfrog_working: 求教python...
<adam8157> iGnome: 写过两年loader
<iGnome> 啥loader
<gfrog_working> GNUdog: hamo 公司外部客户需要收费，lol
<GNUdog> gfrog_working, 我去，太黑了
<maplebeats> 998？
<MaskRay> pythonista 太多、上手容易，没法满足自己的虚荣感，只有 haskell 能
<gfrog_working> GNUdog: lol
<ptdzm> iGnome, 是如何让设置生效的呢？我拷贝了一份以前的.bashrc重启了终端～貌似没有生效额～
<iGnome> ptdzm: 你env看。有LS_COLORS。或者强制ls --color
<iGnome> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<ptdzm> iGnome, 哦对～设置别名
<adam8157> iGnome: 普通loader 和ota
<iGnome> 不懂这鸟语啊。拜蛋蛋
<may1i> zzz
<may1i> .
<may1i> .o.
<gfrog_working> ad
<may1i> xox
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<may1i> .ox
<adam8157> iGnome: ota升级的啊 机顶盒的
 * gfrog_working 俺当年也使过C，可惜使的不太好。
<iGnome> 。机顶盒，你还搞过？
<iGnome> 那不是不要编程的嘛。都现成芯片的。
<iGnome> 编启动那界面？
<iGnome> 牛蛋蛋。还是牛皮蛋蛋。天
<piggybox> MaskRay:  面向虚荣编程 orz
<adam8157> iGnome: 编在线升级, 接码流转换成bin, 烧写啥的
<hamo> adam8157: 犇
<iGnome> 升级部分，基本是固定的吧
<adam8157> hamo: 倒是确实不难
<adam8157> iGnome: 当然不是, 一个公司一个标准
<iGnome> 那是，国内喜欢搞不标准的接口
<iGnome> 打死不兼容
<adam8157> iGnome: 还得画图形和汉字...费劲
<iGnome> 那启动界面，贴图
<adam8157> iGnome: 反正我的C还好啦
<iGnome> 下次去考试
<adam8157> iGnome: 不是启动画面, 是ui, 拿遥控选择的, 写在ota里
<may1i> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<iGnome> 那c 和py差别大，你咋捡了呢
<hamo> adam8157: iGnome 这念头，考虑难不难神马的都是码农，考虑牛不牛，好不好卖的才是温拿...cc roylez
<MaskRay> c/c++/perl 很容易转向 python 而不是 ruby 不明原因
<adam8157> iGnome: 喜欢C的人都会喜欢Python啊, 风格像, 还会喜欢lua
<iGnome> 要高级，直接全无类型嘛。直接pl。语法差不多。 adam8157
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆呢？
<adam8157> MaskRay: c++的会喜欢ruby的
<iGnome> 啥风格像哦
<iGnome> ruby那是全oo
<adam8157> iGnome: 简洁
<may1i> iGnome: 不喜满屏$
<hyq> 喜欢lisp的人喜欢ruby
<iGnome> 人性如此啊。
<piggybox> ruby有很多语法是从perl拿来的
<adam8157> iGnome: 不好读(98%的perl程序都是不好读的)
<hyq> 从lisp拿得多
<iGnome> 关键是好写。
<namoamitabuddha> hyq: +1
<may1i> iGnome: 没人维护是代码最大的悲哀
<adam8157> iGnome: 没学过, 看着别人的代码我就不想学
<iGnome> 强壮，没啥维护。不像py的那些版本问题。警告问题。
<iGnome> 尽是bug
<adam8157> iGnome: 自己有需求或者想改别人的代码才会让我去学. pl可能很好, 但是没需求, 那堆代码也不想改...
<iGnome> 应该喜欢vb
<MaskRay> lisp/smalltalk -> ruby
<ptdzm> 为什么你们加的人名字后面是: 我的是,呢～有区别么
<iGnome> MaskRay: ruby是perl小弟拉
<maplebeats> 喜欢简单的。。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04关于特效和独立显卡的关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372378 全部都是默认开源驱动，没有额外驱动（ATI安装过，被bug折腾怕了） ATI台机，以前在9.04特效不能，网路升级到9.10后特效+，继续升级到10.04特效不能再次，全新安装后特效能用了，不理解是不是原来的配置还是软件影响了特效启 …
<namoamitabuddha> 谁学 MIX 的
<may1i> iGnome: ptdzm 客户端问题吧
 * may1i 有没有办法在1204上用gnome2 ？
<may1i> 逆潮流而动
<hyq> ruby的作者当年是用emacs，他研究过emacs的源码，然后才写出ruby
<namoamitabuddha> MIX 语言
<adam8157> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4456438/how-can-i-pass-the-string-null-through-wsdl-soap-from-as3-to-coldfusion-web
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y flex - How can I pass the string "Null" through wsdl (SOAP) from AS3 to ColdFusion web service without receiving a "missing parameter error"? - Stack Overflow
<ptdzm> iGnome, 以前的终端配置文件是.bashrc现在好像不是这个了 你知道是什么吗～颜色问题已经解决了
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.gnu.org/software/mdk/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y GNU MDK - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<hyq> 这个是ruby作者自己说的，emacs是怎样改变他的人生的：http://www.slideshare.net/yukihiro_matz/how-emacs-changed-my-life
<kk> hyq ⇪ ti: How Emacs changed my life
<mellon_> hello
<ptdzm> iGnome, 配置文件还是.bashrc 囧了一下没看清楚～
<kk> mellon_, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<nyfair> 我记得matz就是个大龄屌丝
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见？
<roylez> nyfair: matz是神好不好
 * palomino|working 板儿砖破主席
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<mellon_> 请问有什么好看的terminal字体 英文的
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<nyfair> roylez: 愿闻其详
<mellon_> 除了dejavu, terminus
<palomino|working> 3 hits combo
<roylez> mellon_: terminus fixed monaco
<namoamitabuddha> D. E. K. 呢？
<roylez> palomino|working: combo被 mellon_ 打断了，nnnnd
<gfrog> adam8157: 邮件还木有好？
<adam8157> gfrog: 好了啊
<hyq> nyfair,松本行弘已婚，有四个孩子。
<palomino|working> 额...我把mellon当成melon了 , roylez
<mellon_> roylez: thanks.
<MeaCulpa> 4 孩子，温拿
<roylez> nyfair: 弄出来一个又流行，语法又稳定的脚本，多不容易。perl和python现在都在为语法变化纠结呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 那看来早上真是木有邮件。不像有邮件读的温拿呀。
<nyfair> http://biography.sophia-it.com/imgb/bima005.png
<adam8157> gfrog: 去zimbra web看看
<nyfair> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/76/Yukihiro_Matsumoto.JPG/220px-Yukihiro_Matsumoto.JPG
<nyfair> 时间是把杀猪刀
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来是fetchmail挂了，囧
<gfrog> nyfair: 黑了木耳软了香蕉？
<namoamitabuddha> Lisp 算脚本语言么
<adam8157> gfrog: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/mra-guard
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: scripts/mra-guard at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 好无聊啊今天
<gfrog> adam8157: 继续OOO
<adam8157> gfrog: 算咯
<nyfair> 松本行弘（読み同じ）通称はMatz，株式会社ネットワーク応用通信研究所フェロー、楽天株式会社楽天技術研究所フェロー、Rubyアソシエーション理事長，島根県松江市名誉市民。末日聖徒イエス・キリスト教会の信者であり、大学在学中に2年間休学し、宣教師として奉仕している。語り口はとても早口である。
<gfrog> adam8157: PTO
 * adam8157 昨天OOO, 去了趟超市, 晚上下了饺子, 炒了菜, 喝了啤酒
<palomino|working> .......
<nyfair> 摩门教徒...
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: -> #ubuntu-jp
<nyfair> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu-jp没活人
<namoamitabuddha> 原来 ubuntu 12.04 出了
<roylez> adam8157: OOO？？？三个蛋蛋？？？真高级....
<adam8157> roylez: out of office...
<Cherrot> microcai 是不是改名了啊？
<nyfair> 楽天最近跟度娘在合作，似乎准备开个taobao-like的商城？
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天你OOO了所以我们吃水果
<gfrog> adam8157: 芒果不错。
<adam8157> gfrog: 恩 我知道的
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天还有别的事情 所以闪了
<MeaCulpa> 魔门教徒
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，可以娶多个lp不
<MeaCulpa> 日本是严格一夫一妻的么
<nyfair> 是，但是可以有炮友
<ofan_> ubuntu的软件中心很赞
<nyfair> ●u●
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 现在还是用 py 写的么
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，告诉我，现在我除了看煎蛋还有啥事可以干？
 * adam8157 尼玛终于修复了 http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/c/cairo/cairo_1.12.0-2.1/changelog
<adam8157> roylez: YY US
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 你回来了没
<jyfl987> adam8157: oftc有什么比较大的场子？
<adam8157> jyfl987: debian
<jyfl987> adam8157: 中文的呢
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 什么写的没关系
<adam8157> jyfl987: debian-zh
<ofan_> os还不都是c写的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不混那里...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你果然好聪明
<adam8157> jyfl987: thx
<jyfl987> ofan_: 也有别的语言写的os
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 主要是听说因为 py 写的所以效率低下，不知道是误传还是啥。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 这种要什么效率
<ofan_> 而且py也没那么慢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 如果纯用 C 写呢？
<srdgame> 关键是你家CPU现在都很块了
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: python也是C写的
<srdgame> 而且还是多核
<jyfl987> 我靠 现在是全面封锁irc这个端口连接啊 我只有连irc.ubuntu.com才可以 其他都老连不上
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 不能这么说吧
<piggybox> 怎么又开始语言圣战了
<ofan_> jyfl987: 搞个irc proxy
<ofan_> jyfl987: znc
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 他是新语言的抽象层次了
<jyfl987> 说到多核 :-) py可用不上你的多核
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你有卖给我一个 你自己都忘记了
<ofan_> https://znc.ofan.me:7788 免费提供托管服务
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y ZNC - Web Frontend
<soiamso> ofan_: openshift ?
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我昨天才搞的
<jyfl987> 啊 连7k 就可以了
<ofan_> soiamso: vps
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我说类似的代理服务
<ofan_> 我现在就用那个挂着irc
<ofan_> 客户端断开也没关系，还能保存log
<ofan_> 各种插件
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 你那个网站的证书没信任。。。
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 自签名的
<srdgame> 信任是要花钱的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我以前买过你那个代理 结果你有看连了哪些网站 我怕
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 你可以把那证书添加到根证书里 lol
<ofan_> jyfl987: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 额，我直接关掉了，lol
<ofan_> jyfl987: 谁没事天天看
<mellon_> jyfl987: 擦 我说怎么都连不上呢
<YangMin> CyrusYzGTt_: 早. 没上课?
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 还需要1个月
<archl> YangMin: 他不上课很多年了
<CyrusYzGTt_> YangMin: hoxily ?
<archl> YangMin: 上课的需要举手
<ofan_> jyfl987: 只是每次重启前都会看下有没有连的，如果比较多，就等会再重启
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 你还上课？
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 你回来给我带个iphone
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我只说我怕 别人不怕的可以继续
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: BB也行
<jyfl987> archl: 你要回来？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 我和你说话就抬举你了~
<archl> jyfl987: 嗯。
<ptdzm> 悲剧了12.4用gvim有问题 gvim: Fatal IO error 11 (资源暂时不可用) on X server :0
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 带台最便宜的黑莓
<jyfl987> archl: 回来做啥？入党？
<YangMin> CyrusYzGTt_: 嗯
<YangMin> CyrusYzGTt_: 高手啊,自学高数.
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<CyrusYzGTt_> YangMin: ...学不会
<XwinX> jyfl987: ping
<archl> jyfl987: 成立新党
<ofan_> http://i.imgur.com/QARzO.png
<YangMin> CyrusYzGTt_: 我一直以为dddyyyyyyyy是你呢.
<ofan_> http://i.imgur.com/P6Vy3.png
<mellon_> 请教个问题 大家用什么中文字体呢？
<jyfl987> XwinX: pong 123456
<jyfl987> archl: :-) 解救盲人？
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 咀咒你在飞机上遇歹徒，然后被歹徒 8=> * jiero
<MeaCulpa> 圆
<XwinX> mellon_: : 雅黑
<XwinX> jyfl987: 又在反动宣传了
<ofan_> Slackware创始人Patrick Volkerding说，运行网站的服务器硬件已有十多年历史，VIA主板，赛扬处理器，512MB内存，迈拓硬盘，LILO从3.5英寸软盘驱动启动，即使购买当年它的硬件规格也算不上顶尖，但它运行网站和邮件列表已超过十年。
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 把最便宜的黑莓带回来，或说最便宜的是多少钱？
<ofan_> LILO从3.5英寸软盘驱动启动 。。。。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我哪里有？
<jyfl987> ofan_: 不知到他这话是反映优化牛 还是访问少 额
<ofan_> 自己搭个邮件列表玩
<ofan_> jyfl987: 都有
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 amd64，凡 gtk 程序均遭遇一样的情节 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372379 打开设置对话框，一点关闭立即崩溃，终端都一样的提示 Quote: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally without any error message 段错误 QT 程序正常！ 另，fcitx 装了 fcitx-pinyin，但就是死活找不到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-04-28 12: …
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 英文圆体？
<CyrusYzGTt_> YangMin: 你们放几天假
<Cherrot> ofan_: 怎么搭啊？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 竟然说“盲人”这个敏感词
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt_: 英文用terminus, monaco
<ofan_> Cherrot: mailman
<Cherrot> ofan_: 哦 thanks
<jyfl987> http://linux-vserver.com/Welcome_to_Linux-VServer.org  ofan_ 玩过这个么
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Linux-VServer
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你管我
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa: 额，英文手写现在习惯圆体，写正常的都有点不习惯，尤其是那个小写的r,圆体里感觉最漂亮的字母就是小写的r了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 小心73条
<adam8157> archl: 你是啥显卡?
<jamestung> XwinX:  .......73条。，我不信IRC也监管
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你说或者不说 73条就在那里 别以为你不说 就不会被73条了 那是你滴一厢情愿 你啊 毕竟是 too simple too young
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 你要搭邮件列表？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> jamestung: 原来你不知道这里是有log的？
<ofan_> jyfl987: 虚拟机吧
<adam8157> archl: 你是啥显卡?
<archl> adam8157: windows ？linux ？
<adam8157> archl: linux
<jyfl987> ofan_: 差不多是 我是看他们那个频道在oftc里有80多人 就进去看看
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 有可能
<archl> adam8157:  ATI RV610
<jamestung> jyfl987:  不是吧，这也有，无孔不入啊。
<XwinX> jyfl987: jamestung 我去举报
<jyfl987> XwinX: 对了 昨天我的atom编译内核 最后是1个多小时编译出来
<adam8157> archl: ati的driver有workaround... 我说呢 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47266
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 具体怎么搭？
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Bug 47266 – Graphics corruption using recent Cairo
<lubotu2> Freedesktop bug 47266 in Server/Acceleration/EXA "Graphics corruption using recent Cairo" [Normal,New: ]
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 47266 in Ubuntu "time wrong after hibernate" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47266
<jyfl987> XwinX: 居然编出了146个ko 可是我记得我基本都是选编译进内核的
<archl> adam8157: 女人的手为啥比我的都软。
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 装个mailman
<XwinX> jyfl987: 多大? 带了多少ko?
<XwinX> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> archl: ...
<ofan_> git的邮件列表还用了个bot
<jyfl987> XwinX: freenode的政策是会应政府请求交出群聊聊天记录 群聊是会被记录的 私人信息无记录
<ofan_> 管理订阅退订等
<XwinX> archl: 你是女女人？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 加起来100多m
<jamestung> archl:  你去泰国 变女人吧
<archl> 。。。
<XwinX> jamestung: 100多M的kernel?
<archl> 你们都怎么了
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<jyfl987> ofan_: 挺好的 就该这样 我也跟python-cn的管理员说过 你用bot 对大家都是平等的 规则公布在那好了
<jyfl987> XwinX: .ko文件加起来100多m
<XwinX> jyfl987: 这样你好意思说是自己配置过的？
<ofan_> jyfl987: pycn用的google groups
<jyfl987> XwinX: vmlinuz才6m 我许多东西都buildin了 才大2m
<ofan_> 都是自动的
<jyfl987> XwinX: built in了嘛
<archl> adam8157: 你的还没解决？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你built in 了， 还有 100M的ko
<archl> adam8157: 你什么卡？
<adam8157> archl: 一直是降级的... N
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我说的是写个bot扫新邮件 他们有一系列的规则 有一回就碰上几个管理员意见不一致
<XwinX> jyfl987: 发行版的通用内核也不比你的大
<ofan_> 扫新邮件干嘛
<jyfl987> XwinX: 所以这个比较不解 kernel有些选项是不能disable 因为被别的给选中了 额
<XwinX> jyfl987: 是
<jyfl987> XwinX: 是啊 发行版把模块都编译成M了嘛
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 哦
<XwinX> jyfl987: 但怎么会有100m的 ko
<archl> adam8157: 你什么显卡呢。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 开debuginfo了?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我看了下 有许多 video, netfilter 这些分类下的ko
<adam8157> archl: n
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有可能 hacking选项我都开的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你这样好意思说是自己配置过的
<adam8157> XwinX: ^^ so..
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 你人妖已经被大家识破了，lol
<jyfl987> 对了 那些 crypto的方法我都built in了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 如果自己配置过， 可以做到不要 ko
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这有什么？
<XwinX> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我就是想不要ko啊
<ofan_> mutt太慢了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 不是有些被强制选上了么
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: mailx
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没什么, 不想要ko,还怎么还有100m
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 干嘛的
<ofan_> 我不想都下到本地
<XwinX> jyfl987: 模块怎么会被强制选上？
<jyfl987> XwinX: adam8157 我想有个工具 自动扫你的机器 然后给你编译个内核 不用ko的 多好
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: BSD自带的MUA
<XwinX> ofan_: 太慢？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 被别的选项选中了 我有什么办法 那些别的选项我又不知到怎么去定位
<ofan_> XwinX: 切换mailbox很慢
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 你妖人。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 强制选中的都是 内建的
<ofan_> 对gmail支持也不够好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有, 看过, 但是只解决驱动的选择
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不会是 m
<jyfl987> 主要还是我的小本编译太慢 今晚回去我用i7编
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 功能太简陋
<XwinX> ofan_: 很好职
<ofan_> 经常卡顿
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: ...你可以man下它，貌似功能不少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不能光解决驱动选择啊  比如你是x86平台 探测到你的cpu 自动给你弄个最优的
<XwinX> ofan_: mutt 卡是什么意思？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有比如 我机器根本没有蓝牙 那就根本不支持他
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这也是驱动...
<archl> jyfl987: 你那么高级的机器都没蓝牙
<ofan_> XwinX: 操作卡
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我觉得现代操作系统安装以后 第一件事应该是扫描硬件 重新编译一次内核
<XwinX> ofan_: 什么操作卡？
<jyfl987> archl: 谁没事在pc上放蓝牙？
<archl> jy
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: netbook一般都不带蓝牙
<adam8157> jyfl987: 模块的话就无所谓
<ofan_> 单线程的，imap通信的时候，查看下一封邮件，就得等待
<adam8157> jyfl987: 笔记本一般都有蓝牙
<XwinX> archl: 他有绿牙
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那不行 统统卡擦掉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2012-04-28   06:56:41 上海市邮政速递物流川沙专项业务揽投部 到达处理中心,来自上海速递处理中心(2)
<nyfair> jyfl987: 用着蓝牙耳机的表示亚历山大
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 是么，我见到的3台的都有
<ofan_> XwinX: 就是交互操作
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的netbook没有 老的t43也没有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 川沙离我们这里多远？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我还有个 tegra的smartbook也没有蓝牙 我就手机有蓝牙
<XwinX> ofan_: 不会啊， mutt 交互操作怎么会卡？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那是你没有
<soiamso> nyfair: 2.4GHz 无线耳机，不一定是蓝牙吧
<ofan_> XwinX: 你邮件多少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说的那个工具是什么？我要试试
<adam8157> XwinX: 他是用的内建IMAP支持
<hamo> roylez: 主席求教肿么样才能去US？》
<adam8157> jyfl987: 忘了, 但是绝对看到过
<XwinX> ofan_: 2.0G
<adam8157> hamo: 捅球
<jyfl987> adam8157: ca
<roylez> hamo: 你么？
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> roylez: 是啊
<archl> hamo: 去留学
<XwinX> ofan_: 11463 封
<ofan_> XwinX: 我用的imap
<archl> hamo: 去工作
<roylez> hamo: 海运，轮船上多只蛤蟆，没人会管的吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: fetchmail貌似支持imap-idle
<XwinX> ofan_: 哦，你要用 imap 那就没办法了， 我是收到本地的
<hamo> roylez: 坏人。。。
<ofan_> 不想收到本地
<jyfl987> XwinX: 要是启用KMS 使用基于fb的桌面 不是就一个内核 然后一个init程序不就ok了
<ofan_> 光附件就得全收，垃圾邮件一堆
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: mailx貌似也支持，
<XwinX> jyfl987: bash 不要吗？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我也是imap
<archl> hamo: 考试去 CARNEGIE MELLON UNIVERSITY
<archl> Pittsburgh, PA
<archl> MHCI
<XwinX> ofan_: 垃圾邮件，你不是 gmail 吗
<jyfl987> XwinX: bash又不是自动启动的 你进入那个环境再自己启就是了
<XwinX> ofan_: 过滤做的很好啊
<ofan_> XwinX: 是的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不明白你说的
<ofan_> XwinX: 有些邮件列表里的垃圾邮件过滤不掉
<ofan_> 比如python的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你不是说一个 init 就OK吗？
<ofan_> 一堆h网的
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 发给我把h网的
<jyfl987> XwinX: 是啊 那只是自动起的啊 手动难道不能起别的么
<archl> ofan_: 关键词屏蔽呗，把 h的
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你进了X不也要自己手动起点别的东西么
<ofan_> archl: 不喜欢
<XwinX> ofan_: 那就自己用procmail做过滤啰
<ofan_> 误伤太大
<ofan_> 都不好用
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那现在的内核不也是一个init 程序就搞定吗
<ofan_> 得搞个all in one,对gmail支持的好的
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 给我带本Vogue回来
<archl> Cy
<jyfl987> XwinX: 有别的 比如 initrd
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 你说的东西我基本都不知道是什么。
<jyfl987> archl: 带点澳元给我就行了 其他的就别客气了
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: all in one ，emacs
<XwinX> jyfl987: 根你说了， 如果所有都内建，可以不用 initrd
<Cherrot> hamo: 去美国读PhD吗？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 要终端的
<archl> jyfl987: 100的不给你
<archl> jyfl987: 顶多给你个 50的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 当然，你的 dev 目录下要先建几个文件出来
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 我也要
<jyfl987> archl: 没问题 给我50张50的
<archl> jyfl987: 没门
<ofan_> emacs光乱七八糟依赖就好几白mb
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 给你200个五分
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这不就2了 kernel这么挫 我有点想用用minix了
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 给我带台最便宜的黑莓
<XwinX> jyfl987: 怎么挫了？
<jyfl987> archl: 我想起来了 你在那边是收破烂的 给我带个二手电子产品好了
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 这里没有黑莓。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我去 microcai 吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: Kindle也行
<jyfl987> XwinX: 搞起来没玩没了的
<jyfl987> XwinX: ?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那鸟人就是这样折腾的， 可以用不 initrd
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: kindle $99
<Cherrot> XwinX: microcai 在哪？
<archl> jyfl987: 二手的啥你不说。
<hamo> Cherrot: 想去...
<XwinX> Cherrot: xmpp 聊天室有出没
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 好吧，带回来把
<richardlxc> 怎么样快速实现窗口的缩小放大
<adam8157> hamo: phd... 还是直接工作吧
<Cherrot> XwinX: 哦 :)
<richardlxc> 我看youtube视频，发现那些人在录制视频时候可以快速放大缩小窗口
<Cherrot> hamo: 我也想…… 你先去着，到时候把我内推一下好了 :D
<palomino|working> :o
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 你直接从国内买算了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 。。。国内还没。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 这里也没触摸的
 * hamo -_______________-“”“”
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 整个最便宜的nokia也行，s60的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 你直接买洋垃圾多好
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我就喜欢这种人
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 啥是洋垃圾
<adam8157> hamo: 卫生纸脸
<jyfl987> archl: 不知到 要不带个二手的日本出的那种手持键盘设备来玩玩？/
<jyfl987> archl: 尤其是 富士通 sharp出的那种
<jyfl987> 啊 我应该找 relaed
<XwinX> jyfl987: 喜欢啥？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 叫兽，你好～
<pocoyo> tenzu: 叫兽，你好～
<archl> jyfl987: 送你我上学时买的计算器吧。
<archl> jyfl987:  $90 买的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 自动发送的吧?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 喜欢microcai这种折腾
<archl> jyfl987: 从此我认为澳大利亚也是这种勾结。
<jyfl987> archl:  额 ti的？
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...
<pocoyo> tenzu: 叫兽 网络不好啊。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 哦
<archl> jyfl987: 商业社会的各种勾结我看厌了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 以前折腾， 现在不想玩了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: microcai好厉害的哦
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我在模拟 大小眼 打招呼的功能。
<jyfl987> XwinX: :-) 折腾够了呗
<ofan_> jyfl987: 这种折腾没什么意义
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我看行
<jyfl987> archl: 我问你啥计算器 别跟我打叉
<archl> jyfl987: 忘记了。
<ofan_> 不如买个raspberry pi来玩
<archl> ofan_: 国内最便宜
<XwinX> Cherrot: 是吗？他怎么厉害？
<archl> ofan_: 你去看官方报价就知道了
<ofan_> archl: 差不多的
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我以前也认为重复造轮子没有意义 可是想想看 总是需要一些人来发明新的东西 如果他没有走一走老路 怎么知道存在什么问题？
<jyfl987> archl: 国内的没算运算的 大佬 而且最关键是买不到 买得到 无所谓钱的事
<ofan_> archl: us的$35
<XwinX> jyfl987: 嗯，有道理，我支持你
<Cherrot> XwinX: 我现在在用他写的 networkmanager-l2tp 插件
<ofan_> model b
<archl> ofan_: 国内的实际上买不纳税
<ofan_> archl: 多少钱？
<XwinX> Cherrot: 做啥用的？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你要用代码来支持我
<ofan_> archl: 不包括运费
<XwinX> jyfl987: 编译 kernel 我怎么用代码支持
<Cherrot> XwinX: 有个老外用出了点问题，去我博客问，我还想找他帮忙看看呢
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我支持你 cpu 还能说的过去
<Cherrot> XwinX: 连L2TP VPN用的
<jyfl987> XwinX: 折腾又不光是内核这一快
<ofan_> jyfl987: 没说造轮子，是盲目的乱搞不好
<XwinX> Cherrot: 哦
<archl> ofan_: 嗯哈
<ofan_> archl: 多少？
<ofan_> 暑假得补牙..
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那你还想折腾啥？
<ofan_> nnd 出了个口子
<jyfl987> ofan_: 一个东西 没搞出来前 看起来和盲目乱搞没什么两样 如果你一位强调不要乱搞 怎么出新
<jyfl987> XwinX: 上次不是和你说过那个新的全局菜单的想法？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 要不你来我们公司折腾吧
<ofan_> jyfl987: 那是看着乱
<archl> ofan_: 什么多少？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 给你编译服务器折腾
<ofan_> archl: 国内价格
<jyfl987> adam8157: bsd processing accouting需要不？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那是浪费我的青春
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥东西
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我还是喜欢互联网行业多点
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你不是要折腾嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: kernel选项里的
<ofan_> jyfl987: 做项目都得有个理论基础，计划，设计，目标之类的
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我在互联网行业也可以折腾 不需要去你们公司才可以折腾嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 按?看解释, 我不知道这是啥
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你可以专心折腾 linux 啊
<jyfl987> ofan_: 做项目是这样 但我刚才说的是研究
<XwinX> jyfl987: 看名字就感觉不要
<archl> ofan_:  265
<ofan_> 很多折腾的到最后都要推倒重来，浪费时间
<ofan_> archl: $35 = 220
<jyfl987> 研究都这样
<archl> ofan_: http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/826
<kk> archl,啥网址y Pricing updates (good news!) from Element 14/Premier Farnell and RS Components | Raspberry Pi
<ofan_> 今天汇率还高
<jyfl987> XwinX: :-)  反正不去你们那
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不来就不来，稀罕,哼
<ofan_> archl: 这个老了，得看新的
<ofan_> archl: 反正我订的连运费加税270多
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我们还是一起去南方吧
<_^x^_> ofan_: 你国外邮购东西？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 等你做 CTO 了，才能把我招去啊
<NoIE> 咱的论坛没事儿吧？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 有办法强制让网卡从eth0开始编号嘛？ 就是不让udev跳过已经记录过，但是当前还不在机器上插着那些网卡名字。
<ofan_> _^x^_: 咋了
<ofan_> 代购充气娃娃
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 匹配mac, serial等等...
<jyfl987> ofan_: 可以投奔leros
 * ofan_ 充气娃娃代购
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们编译kernel有选择比较特殊的调度算法么？
<_^x^_> ofan_: 你是走平台？还是VISA直接支付？例如：亚马逊上购物？
<Cherrot> NoIE: 有事儿
<archl> ofan_: 我都没个 HDMI的设备买了没用。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 似乎还是要自己写udev规则。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有, 我们和upstream高度一致
<kk> 新 软件和文档翻译 • Ink scape翻译错误~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372381 打开Ubuntu12.04的新版Inkscape，用到布尔运算的时候，在菜单栏上找，呃，“路径”怎么没有了？ 找了半天，终于发现了：原来“路径”（Path）被翻译成了粘贴。 我的天哪…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoyunhebrave — 2012-04-28 13:37
<ofan_> _^x^_: 银行卡
<ofan_> 都是visa/mastercard
<ofan_> 但不一定是信用卡
<jyfl987> ^_^  翻译
<jyfl987> cl
<ofan_> ar
<ofan_> archl: 不是为了用hdmi的
<archl> ofan_: model B 41.8元。
<archl> ofan_: 没 HDMI，根本没图形吧。
<ofan_> archl: 为什么非要图形
<archl> ofan_: 根本没可用的显示。
<ofan_> 也可以x转发
<archl> ofan_: 好吧。我是不想你的用途。
<ofan_> archl: 去看看raspberry pi的视频
<_^x^_> ofan_: X转发会卡帧吧？
<ofan_> _^x^_: 那用什么
<ofan_> 网络通信都会卡
<_^x^_> ofan_: 我是问问了解下大家一般国外网购平台的情况，我想网购一个Cherry键盘。可是，不知道信用问题。
<ofan_> _^x^_: amazon上直接买
<_^x^_> ofan_: 我见你说用X转。想问下会不会丢帧。
<ofan_> _^x^_: 不会
<_^x^_> ofan_: 卓越亚马逊没意思。可是amazon.com好难访问。都很难打开。
<ofan_> _^x^_: 翻墙
<_^x^_> ofan_: 你买了VPN？
<ofan_> _^x^_: 我卖vpn
<_^x^_> ofan_: 呵呵。那你是工信部的敌人来。
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 从amazon.com上买的的东西它会邮寄给我吗，如果我用paypal
<ofan_> _^x^_: 不关心
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 看商品，有些seller不支持国际运输
<_^x^_> ofan_: 那能咨询下VPN目前啥价？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 不够基本上都支持
<ofan_> amazon自己卖的东西全世界都可以发
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 邮购个黑莓行吗？
<ofan_> _^x^_: 9RMB/月
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt_: 可以
<jyfl987> 我看lfs package里好多工具都直接用busybox代替就成了
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan_: 那我以后直接去amazon.com上购物好了，关键是运输问题
<jyfl987> 不知道有没有个quick lfs 直接用busybox的 额
<_^x^_> ofan_: 不贵啊。可以试用不？而且对于网络安全方面涉足不深，担心VPN泄密问题。
 * Cherrot 法客！论坛登陆不了啊！
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 你是说form.ubuntu.org.cn?
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 嗯
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 快去修一下自己的网吧, 少你那
<imadper> Cherrot: 少年
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 昨晚开始的，登陆成功后就又要登陆 蛋疼了
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 确实这两天ubuntu.org.cn访问慢。
<Cherrot> imadper: 莫非就我有问题？
<imadper> Cherrot: 反正我能轻松登录
 * Cherrot 汗……竟然.com.cn 比 .org.cn快了好多
<imadper> Cherrot: .org.cn我也能登录上去
<Cherrot> imadper: 我用.com.cn好了，比原来快好多了呢
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 26号早上9点开始，访问就出现问题了。据我了解。
<imadper> Cherrot: 在我这里一样慢
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 是不是在教育网？
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 网通。
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • openjdk-6-doc 文档如何查看？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372382 XXX-doc 之类的文档 用什么软件查看 统计信息: 发表于 由 afox800 — 2012-04-28 13:38
 * jyfl987 额 在看一个pdf 叫 embed lfs in 40 minutes
<jyfl987> .cl
<archl> Cherrot: 。org我完全不能用了
<Cherrot> archl: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=372367 都来反应问题吧~
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: 论坛现在真的慢的不可以接受吗？调查下速度 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> imadper:  .org 从前天开始就无法使用了
<imadper> archl: 不可能, 我现在还可以上
<archl> imadper: 我根本进不去
<archl> imadper: 什么页面都无法装在
<imadper> archl: 开vpn
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 可是，ping www.ubuntu.org.cn 很快啊。估计是DNS的问题。
<archl> imadper: vpn去哪里？
<archl> imadper: 没有
<_^x^_> imadper: 你，清空下你的浏览器缓存看看？
<imadper> archl: 找 ofan买...
<CyrusYzGTt_> 很少上论坛的，表示毫无压力
<archl> imadper: 干嘛要美国的。。。
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 我的是400毫秒
<sjd> 悲剧了
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 那买德国的，lol
<imadper> _^x^_: 我随便打开一个没有访问过的页面也可以打开, 就是超级超级慢
<_^x^_> archl: 你可以找 ofan_ 买啊。￥9/m
<sjd> 找不到12.04哪里修改默认程序了
<archl> 。。。
<archl> ofan_: 你出名了
<imadper> archl: 不知道, 反正我常年开
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 那估计你是DNS的问题。
<CyrusYzGTt_> archl: 对呀，你应该找ofan买 9/m
<archl> CyrusYzGTt_: 。。。
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 8.8.8.8
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 8888
<sjd> 我也是长期开代理看视频和购物网站
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 你是网通？
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 据说tx内部访问外网无障碍呀
 * imadper 写作业去
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 我还有俩月才去……
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 教育网
<_^x^_> Cherrot: google下你当地的 DNS 看看。
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 一样的 :)
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 教育网的。
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 去了记得下些youtube视频放你网站上
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 以后就不用翻墙看youtube了
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 哦。那就等吧。放心，有人陪你一起慢。
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 因为IP是一样的 DNS不是只在域名解析时才用嘛
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 我的网站速度太慢了……
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 恩你说你ping都用了400MS
<Cherrot> _^x^_: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=372367&p=2722309#p2722309
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: 论坛现在真的慢的不可以接受吗？调查下速度 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 我的ping 贴上去了，ping到的IP应该和你的一样吧？
<imadper> kk: 访问确实很慢. 不过在我这里倒是能打开
<archl> ping 303
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 恩 确实。
<kk> imadper, 可能有多个。  ㍥ 
<imadper> ...刚以为老k又人机合一了
<archl> 不过就是打不开
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 可是，你似乎丢包呢？
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 那就不是DNS的问题了  可能教育网路由出问题了
<imadper> Cherrot: 同教育网..
<Cherrot> _^x^_: ping 没丢包啊 我traceroute下看看
<archl> 0% packet loss
<archl> 没丢啊
<archl> 找 一叶哦。
<archl> 根本进不去了
<Cherrot> _^x^_: 我的linux下只有 traceroute6，什么情况
<_^x^_> Cherrot: 不好意思，打错了。是我丢包。
<woju> traceroute根本显示不了ip
<woju> 都是*
<_^x^_> woju: 起床了。
<Cherrot> woju: 谁说的
<imadper> Cherrot: 用mtr也行
<Cherrot> imadper: 刚才用了  就两跳…… 第一跳很快 第二跳就400ms了
<imadper> Cherrot: 第一跳是你的网关?
<Cherrot> imadper: VPN网关
<imadper> Cherrot: 第二跳就是论坛?
<imadper> Cherrot: 你vpn到哪里的?
<Cherrot> imadper: 学校
<Cherrot> imadper:
<Cherrot>  1  10.191.47.253 (10.191.47.253)  1.409 ms  1.641 ms  1.930 ms
<Cherrot>  2  202.55.5.47 (202.55.5.47)  453.371 ms  453.349 ms  453.327 ms
<imadper> Cherrot: 你们学校到论坛的路径也太短了吧...
<Cherrot> imadper: 不清楚呢，是不是因为VPN的原因隐藏了中间节点？
<imadper> ch
<Cherrot> imadper: 学校是云南省教育网主节点
<imadper> Cherrot: 不知道, 不过我觉得两跳不正常
<ofan_> ubuntu 12.04 cpu占用还真不小
<Cherrot> imadper: 果然 到google也是两跳
<imadper> Cherrot: ... 好厉害
<imadper> Cherrot: 虽不明, 但觉厉
<Cherrot> imadper: 肯定是隐藏了中间节点 测了好几个网站都两跳
<ofan_> 开xp都没那么告
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩
 * Cherrot 是的已经修正，不过原来org的登录的用户会出现反复登录的情况，需要清空下Cookie
<Cherrot> 原来需要清空cookie
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/brother-brother-p-posted-interest-in-the-pt-1230pc-label-printer-14-99-about-170.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y brother 兄弟 普贴趣 PT-1230PC 标签打印机　$14.99（约￥170） » 什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez: 要这个干啥
<roylez> adam8157: GTD专业人士
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<kiyor> 有人知道12.04的53端口如何关闭吗
<hamo> roylez: gaoji
<Cherrot> kiyor: 你装DNS服务器了？
<wujie> kubuntu
<wujie> 爱爱啊
<kiyor> 没 12.04的DESKTOP默认安装 试了好几台机器 不管虚拟机还是主机 都默认开了DNS的53
<Cherrot> kiyor: 没运行一个DNS软件？比如DNS代理
<kiyor> Cherrot 没有 一般装etherape和firestarter
<kiyor> Cherrot: 会和这个有关系吗
<Cherrot> kiyor: 两个软件都没用过的无权发表意见 :D
<kiyor> Cherrot: 我在网上发现有国外的也标示53开了
<Cherrot> kiyor: 看一下是哪个进程开的？
<kiyor> Cherrot: ps aux | grep 53 ?
<ofan_> 补个牙要$100 ...
<Cherrot> kiyor: 那是进程号吧……
<ofan_> gnome-settings占用cpu很高，有遇到的？
<kiyor> ofan_: compiz我占用很高
<Cherrot> kiyor: netstat -velp
<ofan_> kiyor: 12.04?
<kiyor> ofan_: yes
<ofan_> 我还没装compiz
<Cherrot> roylez: netstat后显示监听地址是 localhost:ipp ，怎么知道ipp的值？
<ofan_> Cherrot: -n
<Cherrot> ofan_: thanks :)
<Cherrot> kiyor: netstat -nelp
<ofan_> 坚决抛弃gnome
<ofan_> 装个opensuse
<nyfair> 坚决抵制g开头的软件
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> ofan_: 你这是子废啊
<MeaCulpa> ~~自残 装SUSE
<kiyor> Cherrot: http://pastebin.com/nA8KJ8S9
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 咋了
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 没用过，尝尝鲜
<roylez> Cherrot: 加 -n ，不要resolve
<sjd> 。。。。
<kiyor> Cherrot: nelp的结果并没有显示53有程序
<sjd> opensuse也不错哦
<XwinX> nyfair: 有道理，我支持你
<XwinX> nyfair: 先把 glibc 干掉
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> test
<Cherrot> kiyor: sudo netstat nelp
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> test
<Cherrot> kiyor: 不然root进程是不显示的
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> test
<nyfair> XwinX: glibc和libc什么关系？
<XwinX> nyfair: gnu 的 libc
<nyfair> XwinX: 嗯，那就干掉吧
<XwinX> nyfair: gcc 也干掉
<namoamitabuddha> xfce 电池电量低能否设置自动关机
 * nyfair 用着windows表示压力不大
<kiyor> Cherrot: http://pastebin.com/g5g85EGD
<kiyor> Cherrot: 好像看不到PID在运行 就是53一直在监听
<Cherrot> kiyor: 你的sudo权限不够啊…… 一个进程名都不显示……   先su 到root用户再执行一次呢？
<Cherrot> kiyor: 你的用户名是 avahi ？
 * adam8157 求推荐本地以及移动硬盘加密方案
<kiyor> Cherrot: 单用户 用户名kiyor 这次结果比原来少 http://pastebin.com/3PP84Ea2
<Cherrot> adam8157: 修改分区表成么……
<adam8157> Cherrot: 不成
<Cherrot> kiyor: 嗯  没有53了， 这次用的什么参数？
<adam8157> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: System Encryption with LUKS - ArchWiki
<zzmfish> adam8157: ecryptfs
<kiyor> Cherrot: root下直接运行netstat nelp
<Cherrot> kiyor: netstat -nelp 吧，少了个减号
<namoamitabuddha> help
<kiyor> Cherrot: 可是使用nmap和ss -ln都检测到53 TAT
<Cherrot> kiyor: 诡异呢
<adam8157> zzmfish: In implementation eCryptfs differs from dm-crypt, which provides a block device encryption layer, while eCryptfs is an actual file-system
<kiyor> Cherrot: dnsmasq
<adam8157> zzmfish: 这个要好些?
<kiyor> 这个进程
<Cherrot> kiyor: A lightweight DHCP and caching DNS server……
<zzmfish> adam8157: 不清楚，我自己就是用ecryptfs加密公司资料的
<zzmfish> adam8157: http://hi.baidu.com/zzmguitar/blog/item/74686f13b0d2b61c728da504.html
<kk> zzmfish ⇪ ti: Ubuntu下使用ecryptfs加密重要文件_仰望星空，脚踏实地_百度空间
<Cherrot> kiyor: 从自动启动里去掉呗。 我的系统也装了这玩意儿……
<kiyor> Cherrot: 搞定了 卸载了
<Cherrot> kiyor: 怎么找到这个进程的？
<kiyor> Cherrot: 话说启动里去掉是去修改init?
<kiyor> Cherrot: 用-nelp就看到了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么12.04会无法彻底删除libreOffice呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372388 因为安装了永中office所以就在软件中心把libreoffice全部删除了，但是在菜单里(gnome3)还是有libreoffice的所有程序，点击后还是能正常启动使用 我无语了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-04-28 14:43
<Cherrot> kiyor: /etc/init/ 下找
<Cherrot> kiyor: 如果是Upstart的话，比如Ubuntu
<Cherrot> kiyor: 其次就是 /etc/rc2.d/ 下 （如果是runlevel2）
<kiyor> kk: dpkg --get-selections | grep office 然后 sudo apt-get purge 一个带core的package
<kiyor> Cherrot: 恩 我看看去
<kiyor> Cherrot: 我一般偷懒都是直接卸载ORZ
<kk> kiyor, 您的姓氏是什么？  ㍦ 
<Cherrot> kiyor: 这玩意确实没用 :D
<kiyor> kk: 我也是来这里问东西路过的 不过我安装ubuntu都是装好先卸载office 所以有这个经验
<Cherrot> kiyor: 它是bot
<kiyor> Cherrot: shit...
<Cherrot> kk: 亲亲
<kiyor> Cherrot: 话说有没有可能IRC和QQ利用BOT来联通?还是已经有人做出来了
<Cherrot> kiyor: 不清楚
<kk> Cherrot, *吻**吻*。  ㍦ 
<Cherrot> kk: 听说你认识 oneleaf ？
<woju> kk: 你是哪个？
<Cherrot> kk: 你对 O.o 做了什么？
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得内部文档里有个硬盘加密的教程来这啊
<kk> woju, 最明显的。  ㍦ 
<adam8157> hamo: 恩 我在选方案
<woju> kk: 你叫什么名字？
<kk> woju, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<adam8157> hamo: 准备luks(dm-crypt)了
 * gfrog_working 今天的饼干不好吃。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我不饿呢
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 改嚼脆脆鲨了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 嗯 奶味的脆脆鲨不错 cc roylez hamo
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 不喜欢奶味，巧克力的好些，不那么甜
<adam8157> gfrog_working: luks可以作用于移动硬盘么
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 俺是truecrypt的忠实用户
<roylez> adam8157: 三聚氰胺的味道
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...好巧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 巧咩？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 正好同时转到一个话题
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕嫉妒恨吧你
 * gfrog_working 继续闪。
<roylez> adam8157: 哥翻到墙外头去鄙视你
<adam8157> roylez: 啥时候翻?
<roylez> adam8157: 还有10来天吧
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<Cherrot> roylez: 你要去平壤了啊
<tenzu> roylez: 主席要去会见金三胖了么?
<hamo> roylez: 何苦跑那么远，来帝都看郭德纲就好了
<roylez> hamo: 不看郭德纲，起码也要看王自建嘛
<ofan_> 貌似ubuntu 12.04的软件中心就是有点问题
<ofan_> 不过具体是gnome-settings的问题
<kk> 新 论坛无法登录或太慢的看过来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372390 关于无法登录的问题： 由于为了解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn 的登录问题，修改了相关cookie的设置，因此会出现登录不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的情况，请清空或删除 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的 cookie 即可。 关于网络慢的问题，请大家尝试使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn  …
<ofan_> 论坛快换个服务器吧
<jyfl987> 换成那个p2p方案的好了
<jyfl987> 出个专有客户端
<Cherrot> 直接变身邮件列表好了……
<MeaCulpa> 邮件王道
<tenzu> 不知道cdn加速有没有用了
<ptdzm> ubuntu论坛访问变成了文字版 有同样情况的么？
<ofan_> tenzu: 还有cdn加速？
<ofan_> 这速度跟被墙没什么区别了
<tenzu> ofan_: 不知道, 很久没用了
<ofan_> 我这都不行
<tenzu> .com.cn可以登录
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Host requires authentication是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372395 Ubuntu One登陆的时候的提示，注意不是密码错误，密码错误的提示是failed字样，这个是不是需要sudo一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhcn — 2012-04-28 15:45
<gfrog_working> hamo: 不是看于谦么，怎么变刚哥了。
<gfrog_working> hamo: 哦，原来说的是三胖
<tenzu> ofan_: 清除一下cookie就能登录org.cn了
<ofan_> tenzu: 奥.. 我一般不去
<ofan_> 只有有人喊上不去了，我才去看下
<maplebeats> :quite
<houge> 呃～现在上论坛整出个“客户端”？蛋疼啊
<woju> houge: 我喜欢用客户端
<houge> woju: 其实我倒不是想讨论喜不喜欢或者好不好用，我只是觉得这样子看上去已经不像论坛了。
<freeayu> 如果用 ssh 建立好不用密码通道后，想要删除，是直接删除.ssh/authorizied 这个文件嘛
<woju> houge: 老式bbs多好用
<houge> 这个就是习惯问题了 ;)
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • flash插件，无法点允许或是拒绝 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372399 打开网页游戏时，提示adobe flash设置 点同意后，无法点允许或是拒绝。 请赐教怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 duomite2009 — 2012-04-28 16:08
<sjd> 无聊呀
<sjd> ŘŐŐŐŐŐ
<sjd> 哈哈
<sjd> 没人说话呀
<NoIE> 论坛坏了。。。
<sjd> ？
<yall> NoIE: 不能登录
<NoIE> 恩。
<Cherrot> NoIE: yall 清空cookie就行了， 叶大发贴说明了
<NoIE> Cherrot: 我试试，谢谢。
<woju> 老蒋下午到哪里去了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • grub4dos引导安装怎进界面要用户名登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372403 设置好文件了，重启进去要用户名登录，进不了安装界面，求大大帮忙解决下，多谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 weile86 — 2012-04-28 16:47
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=372405
<kk> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Arch Linux 中文社区 软件包仓库计划 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ptdzm> 有谁遇到过nvidia显卡驱动装好之后不能保存屏幕亮度的问题么？
<ptdzm> 需要帮助～
<NoIE> ptdzm: 我是直接用显示器上的按钮。
<ptdzm> NoIE, 能够调整但是关机之后开机又变成了最亮的了
<NoIE> ptdzm: 我是在启动模拟人生之后，屏幕变成最亮的了。
<NoIE> 试试打开 nvidia 的配置程序，然后再关上。
<ptdzm> NoIE, 在网上找了个帖子说修改某配置文件，但是12.4中有一个配置文件没有，我改了一个先重启看看
<lc_kelvin> ……
<lcfasjdfaklf> ……
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * gfrog_working 好困。。。
<tenzu> 睡
<gfrog> tenzu: 公司的，睡觉要被鄙视的
<tenzu> gfrog: 在眼皮上画眼睛
<gfrog> tenzu: @_@
<alvin_rxg> EE
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君...为啥不去找蛋蛋困觉呢？
<gfrog> hamo: 他是你的好基友啊。
<lcfasjdfaklf> 难受啊
<jianghu> woju, 在干吗啊
<woju> jianghu: 无聊呢
<woju> jianghu: 没事做
<woju> jianghu: 刷贴吧刷了一下午，一整天
<jianghu> 我刚下班回来，骑车溜了一圈
<jianghu> 呵呵
<woju> jianghu: 老蒋阿，我想看新闻，看网页
<jianghu> 尽情的看啊
<jianghu> 我这两天放假，也想尽情的放松下
<woju> jianghu: 看网页就是放松
<jianghu> woju, 我想离开电脑，尽情的玩玩
<woju> jianghu: 我们这里没什么玩的，除了麻将，鱼塘里面都有人养鱼，不让钓，我也钓不上来。
<woju> jianghu: 一个人看电视很痛苦
<jianghu> 不钓鱼，不喜欢那玩意儿
<jianghu> 我都是直接下河去抓
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿还坚守岗位呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 那可是
<woju> jianghu: 一个人抓很没意思，年轻人都出门打工做事了
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上有饭局吧
<adam8157> hamo: 木
<woju> jianghu: 留下的是妇女和老人
<jianghu> woju, 领着一帮娃娃去抓
<woju> jianghu: 3岁娃娃都开始上学了，我一个大叔他们都不认识
<jianghu> 我们一家就三个娃娃，我女儿，我哥哥家两个双胞胎娃娃，足够了啊
<woju> jianghu: 我三叔和我大伯家的孩子都结婚生孩子了，都不在村里
<jianghu> 只要喜欢还是可以找写事情做的
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • huawei E261 怎样安装在ubuntu10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372414 首先，我用sudo apt-get install libusb-dev usb-modeswitch 安装了usb-modeswitch 然后，在 network manager 下，成功建立了连接 最后，出现了如图所示的对话框，试了好多密码，都连不上 很想用ubuntu，但不知道怎样能用上无线上网卡 谢谢！ 统计信息:  …
<woju> jianghu: 种菜不内行，种地不会，无事可做，看麻将，上网看电视是我生活的全部内容
<jianghu> woju, 呵呵
<woju> jianghu: 电脑又疯了，又点击不出来窗口了
<jianghu> WO
<jianghu> woju, 怎么了？
<jianghu> 死机？
<woju> jianghu: 不是，点击缩略小窗口不能出来最大化的窗口
<jianghu> 哦
<LOL_> 今天有点热
<jianghu> 凉爽宜人
<woju> LOL_: 我们这里还是没有下雨，估计要下大雨了
<woju> jianghu: 热的很
<jianghu> 我们这儿还很凉爽
<LOL_> woju: 哦
<LOL_> 我们这还没下过大雨现在
<Evanescence> arch 安装后，升级pacman的问题： http://ompldr.org/vZGpudA
<woju> jianghu: 一到夏天的傍晚，蚊子叫的声音很大
<jianghu> 我们这儿还是春天
<LOL_> 有点怀念金黄色的秋天了，有风吹和一人多高的玉米
<LOL_> 还有点凉爽
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 晓不得啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你吃啥
<LOL_> 夏天的早晨和黄昏是我最喜欢的
<gfrog> adam8157: 走到楼下抛硬币
<jianghu> LOL_, 我还是喜欢春天的傍晚和秋天的清晨
<LOL_> jianghu: 那时有点冷
<jianghu> 清冷清冷的
<LOL_> 印象深刻的就是初春时的早晨回家的时候，在外面等车感觉很冷
<quanru> 电脑换了一个账户,为什么ubuntuone登录不上
<woju> LOL_: 有才
<adam8157> gfrog: 一起?
<gfrog> adam8157: 可
<LOL_> 有点怀念以前的日子了
<adam8157> gfrog: 带上我们实习生 走着?
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，行
<adam8157> gfrog: 等我一分钟
<LOL_> 希望明天有个好天气，
<jianghu> LOL_, 怀念以前的人一般不喜欢现在的生活‘
<LOL_> 五一放假了，不知该不该回家看看
<LOL_> jianghu: 嗯，我很不喜欢现在的生活
<jianghu> 五一放假不知道该不该出去转转
<woju> jianghu: 你看过心理学？
<LOL_> 感觉车站人应该很多
<LOL_> 讨厌跟别人一起挤车
<woju> jianghu: 老蒋，这样的日子很难过，刷贴吧好累
<LOL_> woju: 你29了？
<jianghu> woju, 我算过挂
<jianghu> 呵呵
<woju> LOL_: 是啊
<jianghu> 我没刷过，刷刷试试
<LOL_> woju: 有孩子了吗
<woju> jianghu: 没意思的很，都是一些水帖
<woju> LOL_: 没有
<LOL_> woju: 单身？
<jianghu> woju, 我注册个名字试试，叫什么好啊
<woju> jianghu: 名字自己取比较好
<jianghu> woju, 用江湖，有人注册了
<LOL_> jiero: 听说你要回来了？
<woju> LOL_: 是啊，残疾人
<LOL_> jiero: 是被袋鼠国驱逐了吗？LOL
<LOL_> woju: I'm sorry to hear that
<woju> LOL_: 英文不错，比我强
<LOL_> woju: 我英文很差的。。。
<woju> LOL_: 原来如此
<woju> jianghu: 好无聊啊
<woju> jianghu: 受不了了
<jianghu> 出去转转
<woju> jianghu: 别人都当你傻子
<woju> jianghu: 说你中了邪
<woju> jianghu: 外面不认识几个人
<LOL_> gebjgd: 撸管哥，
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 昨天用U盘全新安装的Ubuntu12.04不能用H3C客户端上网怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372418 不能上网就不能下载东西，也不能更新任何的包。求详细的教程。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfcy — 2012-04-28 18:16
<woju> LOL_: 有人嫁不出去，我可什么都没做
<LOL_> gebjgd: 一天三次，强身健体，强撸灰飞烟灭！哈哈
<woju> LOL_: 不关我事，我连她什么都不知道
<jianghu> 那是别人中邪了
<LOL_> woju: 不懂你在说什么
<woju> LOL_: 希望你不是在说谎
<LOL_> woju: 你让小姑娘伤心了？
<woju> LOL_: 不小了都，都29岁了
<LOL_> woju: 好吧，你/ignore我算了
<woju> LOL_: 嫁不出去不管我事，我可什么都没做
 * LOL_ 很想尝尝push mail的滋味，虽然已经尝过了imap-idle
<LOL_> roylez: 139邮箱安全不？会不会泄露用户信息
<LOL_> 这是我比较关注的，当然如果我把我的邮件都加密了的话，我到认为这是一个挑战，哈哈，
<LOL_> 貌似我现在有很多邮箱了
<LOL_> 不知道为啥我有这么多邮箱，
<wqoldbig> 谷歌的push mail挺好用啊，LOL你有安卓手机没有？
<LOL_> wqoldbig: 那是imap-idle
<wqoldbig> 不是，用安卓手机设置谷歌的push mail，互发邮件像短信一样快捷方便
<LOL_> wqoldbig: K-9支持google的imap-idle
<wqoldbig> 不了解，我是用安卓手机的邮箱设置谷歌的exchange企业邮箱
<wqoldbig> 很方便的
<wqoldbig> 现在QQ邮箱也开通了这服务，比谷歌的稍慢一点
<LOL_> wqoldbig: push mail就是当有邮件到达时，会把邮件头以短信的方式发到你的手机，
<LOL_> wqoldbig: imap-idle是服务器主动把邮件push到你的手机
<LOL_> wqoldbig: 它们都不需要客户端去轮询主机，
<wqoldbig> 是啊，exchange邮箱也是push推送的邮件，不是像imap一样不断刷新
<wqoldbig> 用imap费流量费电
<LOL_> wqoldbig: imap-idle是一直保持连接而不是没隔几分钟去刷一次
<LOL_> wqoldbig: imap连接并不费流量，
<LOL_> 一天也就几十k
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 阵亡之后复活中～ubuntu12.04安装的两个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372420 血泪心酸史：一直用的是10.10，12.4出来以后想更新一下系统，发现不能直接升级到12.4，因为平时用的就是ubuntu系统所有的工作都在上面所以不想直接重装覆盖，于是选择了一条漫漫长路——从10.10一个版本一个版本的 …
<houge> 原来spotify可以在墙内使用，真心觉得不错。
<houge> 还能看见facebook的好友，咔咔～
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一次辛苦的恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372423 首先，昨天想把1004升级1204 升级管理器每次显示 Quote: 升级到了预发行Ubuntu 版本 正在运行当前的预发行Ubuntu 版本 非Ubuntu 提供的非官方软件包 经过N次尝试把目光放到了“非Ubuntu 提供的非官方软件包” 恩，作为关键包，ppa的xorg-edger的一系列xserver …
<ysyk> 为啥ubuntu12.04老是崩溃呢？
<vincentfengzi> HELP～～
<vincentfengzi> 我的终端出错打不开了，怎么办
<ysyk> vincentfengzi: 是啥原因?试试删除终端配置文件再启动
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我的 Boot 分区不够用了, 以致无法安装更新! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372424 分了约 200M 给它, 现在终于不够用了. 打开更新管理器, 安装更新, 直接提示空间不足: update_manager.png sysmonoter.png 是不是因为装的内核版本太多啊, 从 11.04 到 12.04, 我都是直接升级过来的. 没有全新安装... 不过我直接 apt-get updat …
<vincentfengzi> 按dashboard看到终端的，alt+F2也启动不了，配置文件在哪里？
<ysyk> vincentfengzi: 在主目录
<LOL_> caleb-: 大师好
<caleb-> LOL_: 晚上好
<LOL_> caleb-: 今天下午计算机网络课，应同学们的热情邀请，我帮20+位同学安装了apache http server,
<alvin_rxg> 你是老师？
<LOL_> caleb-: 两节课不停地在机器旁游走，可累坏我了，没想到老师竟然也让我帮她装。。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你看我像老师吗？^_^
<cfy> LOL_: 怎么不装nginx?
<LOL_> cfy: 老师指定的实验上要装apache和serv-u
<alvin_rxg> serv-u 这烂东西…
<cfy> LOL_: 那老师不会装？
<LOL_> 要求是自己把自己的机器作成网站供同学们访问和下载，
<LOL_> cfy: 貌似不会，她说她去年装过，今年忘了
<ysyk> 忘了？
<LOL_> 额，她是这样说的
<ysyk> 无语
<alvin_rxg> 艹， windows 组件里有 server 的，干嘛还要额外装
<LOL_> 最后我还是靠ie连ftp的，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 她不知道，貌似，我给她说了，xp自带着ftp服务，她不信
<alvin_rxg> ftp server 在 xp 裏有，http server 不清楚，但 http 在 win7 裏也有
<ysyk> 有http
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: apache下的还是英文版，安装后，在桌面上和开始菜单里连个图标都没有，同学们和老师一下子就无助了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 無助了…
<LOL_> 英俊潇洒，睿智无双的本小哥直接找它的安装目录里去设置了，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 臨時的話，幹嘛那麼麻煩，隨便 perl/python 一個腳本就可以了。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你认为他们听过脚本吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我認爲，他們至少知道 vbs
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: sorry,他们貌似不知道
<ysyk> 直接安装xammp不就http，ftp，mail都有了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<ysyk> 还有php，tomcat
<ysyk> 免配置
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 正在升级12。04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372426 原GNOME2桌面放在此留念。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shichix — 2012-04-28 19:45
<LOL_> 设置完apache后，访问自己本机局域网的地址，能显示出自己修改后的主页就算完成
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛非得局域网网址…
<LOL_> apache连个图标都没有，更没提示
<alvin_rxg> http:/127.0.0.1 不就得了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 域名不会设置，本来还想设域名的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 域名需要路由或者 dns
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 127那个只能在本机访问，老师的要求是其他同学也能访问
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 或者说，你在本地的 hosts 文件里填
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我知道，不过哪有时间给他们讲hosts去，他们不停地让我装apache，装了大概1个半小时
<ysyk> windowsxp组件中有域名那一项
<alvin_rxg> ysyk: 那是本地的服务吧？别人要访问某个域名，得去问当下网络的dns
<LOL_> apache这个还好说，更苦B的就是那个serv-u了
<ysyk> alvin_rxg: 在局域网内，你可以设置任意域名，没人管你，到底是baidu.com,还是google.com
<alvin_rxg> 这域名是在哪里设置的？。。
<alvin_rxg> echo baidu.com 127.0.0.1 >> /etc/hosts  ???
<LOL_> serv-u添加账户这项还有设置端口这项，真苦B,很多同学都用的默认设置端口，导致用回环地址无法看自己在apache里设置的网页，因为端口被serv-u占用了。。。
<alvin_rxg> serv-u 不是 ftp 么？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 嗯，下的是server
<alvin_rxg> x.X
<LOL_> 还是用ie访问过去的。。。
<ysyk> alvin_rxg: 先安装dns服务，添加正相搜索区域（域名到ip），再添加反向搜索区域（ip到域名）
<quanru> ubuntuone 不能登录啊..........   抱歉，发生了一个错误，Ubuntu One 需要关闭。KeyError
<quanru> 劝
<ysyk> ubuntuone一直没安装成功过
<LOL_> 额，ubuntuone不是系统自带的吗
<quanru> ysyk: 原来一直可以的.我今天删除了本地用户,换一个用户....就不行了
<quanru> 如何重新配置....ubuntuone也真奇葩啊..........错了都不能重新登录.......
<ysyk> 没，在12.04中，点击左侧图标，表示需要安装，但一直没安装成功过
<quanru> 12.04不能安装...会崩溃
<LOL_> 没用过12.04，一直是10.10
<quanru> ysyk: 直接        sudo  apt-get install ubuntuone*
<ysyk> quanru: 说的狠对
<LOL_> 不喜欢gnome3,感觉太绚丽了
<quanru> 怎么办啊...ubuntuone......不能用
<LOL_> serv-u最苦B的地方就是添加帐号时，直接添加的帐号貌似都没访问的权限（可能是某些参数没设置好，关键是没搞过serv-u server啊），用向导添加的才能用，太苦B了
<ysyk> 是最新版的serv-u？网页磨死人了
<LOL_> 貌似是
<ysyk> 安装ubuntuone，需要下载很多东西呀
<LOL_> 感觉还是cmd下的ftp简单点，
<ysyk> LOL_: cmd下的ftp，上传下载很方便
<LOL_> ysyk,话说n年前我还有个10mb.cn的免费ftp空间呢，那是还自己搞了很简单的html网页在上面，后来那个网站经常出现数据损坏，再然后就不免费了，我也就又回归我的网络小说生涯了，
<alvin_rxg> Title: 10MB互联|专业服务器提供商|双线|电信|网通|联通|游戏|企业|高防|服务器租用 (@ 10mb.cn)
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ...
<ysyk> LOL_: 你写网络小说？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 没想到这个网站还活者，果然是不死的小强
<LOL_> ysyk: 你认为当时的一个普通高中生能是网络写手吗？
<LOL_> ysyk: 那年貌似是06年
<ysyk> LOL_: 额，看客
<LOL_> ysyk: 也可能是05年，太久了，记不清了
<LOL_> ysyk: 06-08年的小说是最好的
<LOL_> ysyk: 网络小说的黄金年代啊，出了很多本经典的YY小说
<ysyk> LOL_: 你最喜欢小说的是？我喜欢树下野狐写的
<LOL_> 第一本看的貌似就是萧鼎写的暗黑之路，可惜是本太监。。。 ysyk
<LOL_> ysyk: 我还是比较喜欢亵渎，星云的彼端，这两本书我感觉是最好的，当然也可能有更好的，只是现在我还没看到过，:-)
<LOL_> 烟雨江南和幽谷听泉人
<ysyk> LOL_: 挺喜欢烟雨江南的
<LOL_> ysyk: 貌似那些大大第一本书永远是最好的，后面的书是一本比一本烂
<ysyk> LOL_: 很多都是，全是商业性质的小说了
<LOL_> ysyk: 感觉尘缘就不如亵渎，尘缘写的太压抑，总共四卷，前两卷看的我都有些想骂他的冲动
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<LOL_> ysyk: 狩魔手记更不如尘缘，感觉狩魔手记有摘抄别人的嫌疑，可能是我看小说看多了，我发现狩里面有大量的情节跟别的小说相似
<ysyk> LOL_: 我现在看书，很难静心了，唉
<LOL_> ysyk: 烟雨江南的下一本书不想在看了，除非真的很无聊时，我宁可在看一遍亵渎，也不想在看他的新书，他已经不是曾经的那个烟雨江南了
<LOL_> ysyk: 我是在很无聊的情况下喜欢看书，看书能让我心静，不必理现实中的繁琐事
<ysyk> LOL_: 刚发现，在中文显示下，google有music，而在英文显示下，没有，直接跳转到googleplay了
<LOL_> ysyk: 早就发现了。。。
<ysyk> LOL_: 害的我还要转到中文显示
<LOL_> ysyk: 中文那个是hk的，米国那个需要邀请才能
<LOL_> ysyk: 你可以向adam要邀请，他貌似有
<LOL_> ysyk: 直接去海盗湾下行了，简单，
<ysyk> LOL_: 我只是想在线听歌
<LOL_> ysyk: 清风论坛或songtaste
<woju> ysyk: google music不好用
<LOL_> ysyk: 还有百度。。。
<woju> test
<kk> woju, .. ..  ㍬ 
<genophy> 突然发现ubuntu_unity的快捷键也蛮坑爹的。
<genophy> 在eclipse上alt+/ .有时候按键时间未掌握好，就成了ubuntu的alt全局快捷键了。
<soiamso> genophy: 12.04 ?
<genophy> 恩。
<LOL_> soiamso: http://soft.zol.com.cn/95/957358.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 移动139邮箱 活在夹缝中的Push Mail？_foxmail下载_新闻资讯_中关村在线
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<soiamso> LOL_: ?
<LOL_> soiamso: push mail你用过没
<soiamso> LOL_: IMAP 就有这个功能 ？
<soiamso> LOL_: 联通的也免费阿？
<LOL_> soiamso: BB的push mail到底是咋回事，求解
<soiamso> LOL_: server -> client
<LOL_> soiamso: 那个BES到底是咋回事
<soiamso> LOL_: POP 是  client 定时check server ，会产生流量
<soiamso> LOL_: 不知道 bb
<LOL_> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> LOL_: 老外也在淘汰这个东西
<LOL_> soiamso: imap-idle是实时连接，貌似也很不错
<LOL_> soiamso: 老外现在用啥
<soiamso> LOL_: android iOS
<LOL_> soiamso: 哦
<LOL_> 那应该是imap-idle了
<roylez_> cfy: cc好
<LOL_> roylez_: 踢人狂魔
<roylez_> LOL_: 谢谢
<LOL_> roylez_: 你学学隔壁那个房间的op,把自己kick+ban看还能进来不，LOL
<roylez_> LOL_: 骂了隔壁的
<roylez_> LOL_: 你说话别点你自己的名字啊
<LOL_> roylez_: 。。。
<LOL_> roylez_: 我没点自己的名字呀，我现在和你一样都有个尾巴呀
<LOL_> roylez_: 尾巴乐乐，
<roylez_> LOL_: 尾巴， LOL
<LOL_> roylez_: 你还是改个名吧，一说乐乐感觉跟说自己似的，我的小名就叫乐乐
<roylez_> LOL_: 你改吧
<LOL_> 家人到现在还叫我乐乐
 * [-x-]_ 大家好，请问下unetbootin ubuntu 12.04 装系统提示“从光盘上读取数据出错”怎么解决啊？以前11.10时用 cdrom-detect/try-usb=true 就行了。12.04不知道为何不行。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2格式不对，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372434 在几处下载的vm8.0。2 VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.2-591240.i386.bundle 在终端显示其不是程序文件，不能运行。 不知如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2012-04-28 20:50
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<pocoyo> cfy: 媛媛你好
<LOL_> cfy: 飞燕在哪里？lol
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛。。。
<cfy> LOL_: 在家啊。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我找了个更好的方法 打招呼的
<LOL_> cfy: so你也在家？插飞燕兄，lol
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦，咋样的？
<cfy> LOL_: 恩啊
<pocoyo> cfy: erc-channel-members-changed-hook 这个函数
 * [-x-] 请问有人用unetbootin 刻录 12.04的吗？
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。我研究下
<LOL_> [-x-]: dd是更简单的
<lihongwu> 大家好，shell新手求助，if [ -n "$1" ] then lines=$1不明白 http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sha-bang.html 例2-3
<kk> lihongwu,啥网址y Starting Off With a Sha-Bang
<alvin_rxg> 大家好，blabla新手求助， if a == b 不明白， http://blabla.com
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<lihongwu> 有点晕，这频道有bot么？
<[-x-]> LOL_: 你是说dd if=ubuntu12.04.iso of=/dev/sdb4?
<lihongwu> kk, are you human or robot?
<iGoogle> cfy:
<lihongwu> alvin_rxg, are you human or robot?
<kk> lihongwu, 我是一个真正的机器人。  ㍭ 
<genophy> ..
<ysyk> 汗
<lihongwu> 这个……
<lihongwu> kk, Do you speak esperanto?
<kk> lihongwu, 我botmaster已教我只有英语。  ㍭ 
<LOL_> kk: 小^k^...
<lihongwu> kk, are you male or female then?
<lihongwu> kk, 放我鸽子了
<kk> lihongwu, 多远吗？  ㍭ 
<lihongwu> kk, would you talk to me in English?
<Hoxily> > time.Now
<xiaopeng> FrankLv: 还记得我们讨论的gdb调试bootloader的问题吗？
<Hoxily> test
<kk> Hoxily, .. ..  ㍭ 
<Hoxily> kk: ㍭
<hedgehog> hi
<kk> hedgehog, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<ocean1100> :)
<hedgehog> 有人玩hedgewars游戏不？有时连接官网会有些卡，我自己建了个，有电信、联通IP，有想试试的不？
<lihongwu> kk, In the beginning God created the heaven and the robot.
<kk> lihongwu, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<ocean1100> hello...
<Flywater> 的
<Hoxily> ocean1100: 好.. .  ㍭
<ocean1100> 好吧。。。都素洋文。。。
<hedgehog> 中文名是刺猬大战，回合制小游戏，类似疯狂坦克，百战天虫等。
<lihongwu> kk, No, I don't want your damn source code, I was telling about your history
<Flywater> pidgin没有empathy的新消息桌面气泡提醒，有没有可能实现这个功能
<lihongwu> kk, you're not intellegent at all
<ocean1100> e ...
<ocean1100> 刺猬大作战俄。。
<kk> lihongwu, 你在开玩笑吗？  ㍭ 
<ysyk> lihongwu: 调戏kk，很有意思呀
<Flywater> i need help
<Flywater> help me
<ocean1100> ....
<lihongwu> kk, Nope, i wasn't kidding
<hedgehog> ocean1100: 嗯，是的。
<Flywater> anybody?
<ocean1100> ubuntu上有什么好玩都东西？
<woju> ocean1100: 一个好玩的都没有
<lihongwu> kk, So I didn't get my answer because you interrupted all the way, you damn bot!
<woju> ocean1100: 非常难用
<LOL_> Hoxily:  > Time.now
<LOL_> Hoxily:  > Date.today
<kk> lihongwu, 你为什么不办呢？  ㍭ 
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<Hoxily> LOL_: 好.. .  ㍭
<lihongwu> kk, I'm gonna leave now. will you say goodbye to moi?
<Hoxily> LOL_: 啥事?
 * kk 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在ubuntu上再安装一个win7，双系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372441 ubuntu用的很好，但adobe的软件实在好用= = ， 求助，别说虚拟机的事，做视频很卡。。。 求助。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zlwhuan — 2012-04-28 21:26
<Freebuilder> 吼吼！
<Flywater> pidgin的libnotify插件不起作用怎么办
<Flywater> 有人能帮我吗
<kk> Flywater, .. ..  ㍭ 
<ysyk> Flywater: 怎么了？
<Flywater> pidgin的libnotify插件不起作用
<ysyk> 没用pidgin
<Evanescence> Arch下 类似Ubuntu下ifconfg命令的是哪个命令？
<alvin_rxg> ifconfig
<Flywater> ……那我还是换回empathy吧……
<ysyk> Flywater: 实在不行的话，你自己实现notify吧
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 我打了ifconfig命令，但是没有这个命令，我要怎么搜索含有这个命令的包？
<ysyk> notify-send命令
<alvin_rxg> net-tools
<Guest35016> pocoyo: 我试试写个minor-mode,比如auto-reply
<pocoyo> cfy: 媛媛，你好～
<cfy> zhou: 传奇人物 您来了
<cfy> pocoyo: ...你也搞了啊。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 代码看看
<Flywater> ok,换回empathy了
<Flywater> 谁来个消息
<zhou> 怎么
<pocoyo> Flywater: 没消息
<Flywater> ok了
<pocoyo> cfy: 媛媛，你好～
<zhou> 要消息干什么，什么消息
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 我整了个模拟 大小眼的。
<Flywater> 测试一下桌面气泡提醒
<cfy> pocoyo: 求代码
<pocoyo> cfy: 我整了个模拟 大小眼的。 .s 命令的
<cfy> pocoyo: 求代码
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121091
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121092
<Flywater> briquolo有人玩过没
<cfy> pocoyo: 好，我研究下
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121092 erc-hi.txt 文本格式 ,say 命令可以往里面加。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯
<pocoyo> cfy: 有时间你把 大小眼的功能 全用 emacs 搞一遍得了.
<jary_p> Evanescence: 你切换到root看可不可以ifconfig
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/121093 呃 这个是往里面加,say 内容的。。 还没怎么测试。
<Evanescence> jary_p: 可以
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 进程杀不死怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372445 进程杀不死怎么办 mint12 lxde,,，，，，，，， OPERA浏览器死了， 然后kill不死， OPERA进程 ： CPU100% PID1871 切换到命令行那里，killall opera 和 kill 1871 都杀不死OPERA。 只好重启。 请问下次遇到这样情况要怎么办才能杀死掉？ 谢谢 另外，请问怎么杀死 …
<jary_p> Evanescence: 那就是 $PATH 没设置好
<Evanescence> jary_p: 是我没安装net-tools
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。。
<jary_p> Evanescence: root下不是可以ifconfig吗？
<ysyk> 大家上什么网站最勤快，最频繁，我感觉，我上网没什么目标了
<Evanescence> jary_p: 我装了net-tools后才可以ifconfig的
<pocoyo> ysyk: 我主要是没小妹聊天 没兴趣聊了。
<whsailing> 开着电脑不知要做什么事好
<pocoyo> whsailing: 那研究 emacs 算了 这种老不死的软件 怎么都搞不明白。
<whsailing> 在弄个嵌入式web服务器搭建，做毕业设计
<ysyk> 我现在是，看完新闻后，就没什么事了。只能去看看小说。不明白难道每天就这样过了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=372443
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: 光盘安装 12.04 AMD64 后引导失败 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<pocoyo> whsailing: 嗯那先把毕业设计搞了
<alvin_rxg> 搞起搞起
<whsailing> 感觉ubuntu12.04下的gnome3不太稳定
<caleb-> ubuntu 没想认真支持 gnome3
<Flywater> ubuntu就是想用unity和HUD
<Flywater> 取代Gnome
<whsailing> 在虚拟机下，一装gnome3那个屏幕分辨率就变了，显卡都识别不了
<maplebeats> 我觉得unity做得还是不错的
<Flywater> yes
<maplebeats> gnome shell其实我感觉对鼠标的依赖比unity还大。。。
<whsailing> 有谁有在arm9移植web服务器的经验
<whsailing> 要lighttpd＋php＋sqlite的
<a-nerd> /who
<whsailing> nobody？
<a-nerd> /list
<a-nerd> /list #ubuntu-cn
<freeayu> sublime text 2 你们在 12.04下能输入中文嘛
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 正则表达式怎么匹配字符串呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372450 就是要匹配两边是半角双引号，中间的内容可以有转义过的双引号的那种字符串形式 例如："abcd\"efg" 统计信息: 发表于 由 liu滔 — 2012-04-28 22:26
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<xiaopeng> 有谁愿意讨论一下GDB吗？关于调试real-mode asm code的。 :)
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 撸撸
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 你说的没错 我现在只能自撸了
<hamo> mugebjgd: 强撸灰飞烟灭...
<mugebjgd> hamo: 很久不撸了
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 据说米国红灯区不少，你可以考虑感受下米国妹子的温暖，lol
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 嫌脏 要玩就玩 16岁下的
<CyrusYzGTt_> hamo: 壮士
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: ...那貌似犯法
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 开苞破处的
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 所以只能自撸
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 你去米国干吗
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=372451
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 12.04 AMD64 DNS 问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 你可以找人妖
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 卖苦力
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 人妖更脏
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 人妖感觉比妹子干净
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: http://www.seven.com/index.php
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y SEVEN Innovative Mobile Solutions
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 那你去找人妖把
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt_: 你感受过？
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 这个公司是干吗的
<if_else> 各位兄台，mdadm 配合 lvm 使用和 但用 mdadm 优点在哪里？除了可以调分区大小
<CyrusYzGTt_> pocoyo: 没，
<if_else> 如果 raid 扩容，lvm 是否需要 resize2fs 操作的？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=372453
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 12.04 AMD64 bash-completion 问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 什么公司？
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: http://www.seven.com/index.php
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y SEVEN Innovative Mobile Solutions
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 和妹子有关系？
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 有
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 什么关系？
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 有个妹子在问我
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 没问我
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 开车过来 和我见个面啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> 面基呀
<luwei> 大家好阿
<Freebuilder> 好好
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 你在哪里
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 我想尝下push mail的味道
<kuanger> 有人没
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: orlando
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: florida
<kuanger> 谁来评价一下这个12.04
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: alvin_rxg
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 佛罗里大
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: alvin_rxg 想买个平板看毛片用
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: ipad3
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 不爱苹果的东西
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 那给我买个邮寄过来
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 送个 kindle 吧
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 你现在做梦 就能收到了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也是
<alvin_rxg> 梦做过了，还没收到
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在梦里才能收到
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 鄙视你这种为富不仁的
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 怀疑网易的push mail是poll mail
<piggybox> kindle fire还是很实惠的，只是没有iPad那样有各种视频应用
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 你台式机比我的都牛逼 还装穷？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 不如棒子的galaxy tab 2 7.0
<pocoyo> cfy: 媛媛，你好～
<cfy> pocoyo: 你怎么知道 parsed这些变量的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我猜的 以前有个 notify 通知的函数里面 有这样几个。 不过我还真不怎么看得懂这些
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个函数都是backend的了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 貌似没有啥‘官方’的扩展说明。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: backend 是什么意思？
<cfy> pocoyo: 难道都是看源代码的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 就是后端的代码
<pocoyo> cfy: 反正我是看不懂，就是erc.el 那几个里面有个别说明 我看不大懂。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我升级到了24.0.96,有个函数有问题。。老是报错。。。于是降级到24.0.95了。。
<pocoyo> 96 都出来了。我没注意。那我还是95好了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 挺好的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，你先别升了。你是啥发行版？怎么升级emacs的？
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 你用的啥编辑器
<pocoyo> cfy: debian 编译的 。 不过我最近一直在win下下载那个最后的95的大概。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你在win?
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: vim
<pocoyo> cfy: 啊 咋了？ 哈哈 插屁呀。机器烂叧。
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: and貌似没见过你讨论关于技术方面的东东，so 你的职业是啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: .......
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt_: mugebjgd 还不技术啊。。
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 可是galaxy卖得远不如kindle fire好
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 根据移民，你一定是科研方面的
<pocoyo> cfy: 为啥不能用 win ?
<cfy> pocoyo: 没啥啊。。。
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 谁说的？
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 查下移民条列应该知道你的职业是啥
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 新的三星销量不错
<pocoyo> cfy: 我笔记本外接了个显示器。win下可以识别 1152x864 的分辨率， linux下死活识别不了 老是感觉不大爽。
<cfy> pocoyo: 求推荐电视剧。。。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: @_@
<pocoyo> cfy: 没
<moecat> 哇
<pocoyo> cfy: 我不爱看电视剧 除非在家看电视。
<cfy> pocoyo: xah lee知道么？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 我不是移民 我就是一个没有身份的苦力
<cfy> pocoyo: http://xahlee.org/index.html
<pocoyo> cfy: 貌似在哪看见过。不知道
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Xah Lee Web 李杀网
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 根据最新的财报kindle占美国android平板54%份额，而三星只有15%
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。一个搞emacs的。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 很 cool 不过我不怎么看不懂。
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 那把我也招过去吧，
<cfy> pocoyo:  o ...我抓了他的站点。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么抓的 给我发一份？
<moecat> 。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: squashfs的要么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以直接挂载
<cfy> pocoyo: 问题在于怎么传？
<cfy> pocoyo: 700MB
<pocoyo> cfy: ... 这么大？ squashfs 这都什么？抓下来就这样？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt_: 有学历么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是啊。wget抓的，然后压成squashfs嘛
<pocoyo> 我对这个 squashfs 还不熟悉啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 这要不在 linux 下岂不是没法挂载了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我先找个枉判
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 高中
<cfy> pocoyo: 我先找个网盘
<pocoyo> cfy: 你传到 google 那啥上面吧？跟那个密码表一样。
<cfy> pocoyo: google 200MB限制。。。
<moecat> 。。。。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我传到115吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 哎 网络也不方面哪了 要不分割下。
<cfy> pocoyo: 分割下，传google code?
<cfy> pocoyo: 115可以。你能下么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 行啊。我在看斯诺克直播哈哈
<pocoyo> cfy: 就传115吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 能啊。xp下啥都有 迅雷可以不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我传115了，xz压缩的。你用7z应该可以解压
<pocoyo> cfy: 行 传完给我个网址。
<cfy> pocoyo: 两小时候传完。。明天，我起床，如果你不在irc,我就发链接给你邮箱好了
<MaskRay> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 行 明天我大概在。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 好久不见
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 嗯。在研究啥
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 斯诺克直播哈
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 我貌似迷上了push mail
<CyrusYzGTt_> mugebjgd: 想尝下它的味道
<pocoyo> cfy: 不明白为啥
<cfy> pocoyo: 你要检查当前channel啊
<cfy> pocoyo: (string= (buffer-name) *sh-channel*)
<cfy> pocoyo: 发之前用这个判断下，*sh-channel*改成"#ubuntu-cn"
<pocoyo> cfy: 哦 意思就只在这个缓冲里发。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，差不多
<pocoyo> cfy: 还真没考虑到这茬
<cfy> pocoyo: :D
<andyhuzhill> ubuntu 12.04 果然漂亮啊  就是不知道在我的电脑上跑会不会有什么问题 之前用lightdm 就无法登录 或者是无法关机
<draketang> andyhuzhill: 阿，和之前比有什么变动吗？
<andyhuzhill> 正在试用 安装 本来想用着10.04.4 就不想再升级了 ， 结果还是没忍住，哈哈
<pocoyo> cfy: 睡觉
<whsailing> exit
<may1i> ...
<Guest65002> hi !
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 棒子的android做的好漂亮啊
<\b_> \b: test
<\b>  测试
<kk> \b, .. ..  ㍚ 
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你看我名字是啥 ?
<alvin_rxg> \b
<\b> 靠,  xchat  居然不能放进 tray
<alvin_rxg> \f
<alvin_rxg> \b
<\b> 还要改神马  gconf
<\b> alvin: 你发我封邮件试试
<\b> alvin: 不知道 ubuntu 是不是要  thunderbird 开着才会收邮件
<\b> alvin:  unbuntu 体验还不错, 除了速度有点慢
<\b> ubuntu 的  thunderbird 一定要开着才能收邮件?
<ofan_> \b: 哪个不是开的才能收
<\b> ofan_: 呃, 之前一直用 fetchmail , 有新邮件了收下来,向各个 bus 投个消息
<\b> ofan_:  装了ubuntu , 发现 thunderbird 默认集成的不错, 于是改用 thunderbird 了
<ofan_> \b: 那是连附件也下了吧
<\b> ofan_:  嗯. 我都没大附件的
<ofan_> 如果gmail里贴了多个标签的不就重复下载了
<ofan_> \b: 加了个图书分享的，总是有附件
<\b> ...
<ofan_> nnnd 跟他们理论还都不听
<ofan_> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/hackaday/LgoM/~3/IoafTm2h9Bw/
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Google FeedBurner
<ofan_> http://hackaday.com/2012/04/28/build-your-own-radar-system/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Build your own radar system - Hack a Day
<ofan_> 自己造雷达
<\b> 如果给我个频譜分析器, 再弄两个电路/天线计算的软件, 也能自己造...
<ofan_> \b: 造
<\b> ... 恰巧凑到我的专业了...
<ofan_> \b: 搞一个
<\b> ofan_: 平时都在搞...
<ofan_> \b: 要个自己的
<ofan_> 小型雷达
<ofan_> 装了个opensuse
<ofan_> 感觉不错
<\b> ...
<\b> 刚把 opensuse 删了,装上了 ubuntu
<ofan_> 跟人觉得opensuse好用
<ofan_> ubuntu 12.04有个大bug
<ofan_> gnome-setting占用cpu会很高
<ofan_> 再装个Linux mint
<\b> opensuse 官源的还可以
<\b> 但 build service 的包,质量有点差
<ofan_> 很易用
<\b> 比如最近版本的 poedit , 改几个字就挂
<ofan_> 用稳定版的
<ofan_> yast里各种系统配置都有
<\b> 当然用的稳定版的 opensuse
<ofan_> 都gui化了，适合普通用户
<\b> 但许多软件官源里没有
<\b> ...  yast 里我最多设置个 cups 什么的..  其它好像从来没打开过...
<\b> 尤其是改用 systemd 了之后,   runlevel 也不用到 yast 里设置了
<kk>  06:25
<ofan_> 还自带备份
<\b>  没用过, 不知道备份了哪些东西
<\b> 嘿嘿,  unity +  xmonad 不错.      还能再省出一条菜单栏的高度
<ofan_> 下kubuntu
<ofan_> 友帮拓
<Patrick_DJ> good morning
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-29
<mugebjgd> ofan 日的 我的银行卡取不出钱来了
<Mrtree> 问一下：ubuntu中文论坛这两天登录不上是吗
<mugebjgd> ofan 信用卡额度定的太低 不敢买东西了
<Mrtree> 有人知道为什么http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php这两天登录不上
<kk> Mrtree ⇪ t: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hanla> 用http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/ 试试
<kk> hanla ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<void1> 最近论坛又不能登录了...
<hanla> 用http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/ 试试 void1
<Mrtree> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/ 可以，xiexie
<Mrtree> 为什么么http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php这个不行？
<kk> Mrtree ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<whhone> remove your cookie and then you can login
<JuncoJet> yo
<foooooooooooobar> 测试
<kk> foooooooooooobar, .. ..  ㍡ 
<JuncoJet> 机器人？
<JuncoJet> kk --help
<kk> JuncoJet, 你可以问问题的形式帮助吗？  ㍡ 
<JuncoJet> kk 明年的今天是几月几日？
<kk> JuncoJet, 具体是什么带来了月的一天，我想起？  ㍡ 
<Patrick_DJ> kk: 今天的日期?
<kk> Patrick_DJ, 你喜欢的书籍或电视吗？  ㍡ 
<Patrick_DJ> kk: 当然
<endwens> 呵呵，进来了
<endwens> WHO
<Louis2010> 这是怎么用的？
<endwens> quit
<Louis2010> 有人梦介绍一下这个软件么？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • Ubuntu 12.04 如何在桌面创建“我的电脑”“回收站”等应用程序图标 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372485 求高手指点，Ubuntu 12.04 如何在桌面创建“我的电脑”“回收站”等应用程序图标 ？之前用过Ubuntu 10.10，直接把菜单栏的图标拖到桌面就可以了 ，还可以创造启动器。有一年没用Ubuntu了，最近突然用U …
<savr> hi
<savr> a bit of a cultural question
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<savr> do chinese websites hire chinese web designers or do they get chinese web programmer to do the design?
<savr> I understand the high usage of internet explorer 6 in China makes it hard to do good designs
<endwens> 有人么？？
<hoxily> endwens: morning
<endwens> 只有你一个人？？
<endwens> anyone here??
<hoxily> endwens: 你可以找 kk 玩
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍡ 
<endwens> 好吧  其实我是想来问问题
<hoxily> endwens: 那么,你首先google过了吗?
<endwens> google 出来了  不过看不懂
<JuncoJet> ie6什么的最喜欢了
<endwens> 关于IFS 变量的
<JuncoJet> 有木有linux装ie6的玩家
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: wine用的可能就是ie6
<woju_> Evanescence: 早上好
<JuncoJet> 求不wine的做法
<hoxily> endwens: 现在有人了. JuncoJet Evanescence woju_
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: wine本身就带有IE的
<JuncoJet> Evanescence 酱紫啊
<Evanescence> 现在不是有很多人么，只是有的事挂机，有的潜水
<endwens> 哦
<woju> test
<kk> woju, .. ..  ㍡ 
<endwens> 刚刚使用irc
<JuncoJet> Evanescence 因为一直觉得wine慢的说，不怎么有爱
<endwens> 不了解情况
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: wine已经够好了
<Evanescence> endwens: 去搜索怎么问问题，how to ask smart question,有中文版的，忘记网址了，搜索就有
<woju> JuncoJet: windows下ie都快被chrome超过了
<Evanescence> woju: 市场占有量还早着呢，IE依然是市场最大的拥有者
<JuncoJet> woju 必须的，chromeplus玩家
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04下unity 2d的快捷键问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372487 怎么似乎没有了下面这个快捷键功能？这个功能在任务窗口多的时候很实用快捷啊！抓狂。gnome3鼠标一移到左上角，就列出任务窗口预览，很方便啊。只不过unity中换成了键盘操作。 但为什么2d下就不行了呢？ Super-W - 平铺模式列出所 …
<JuncoJet> woju 用ie只是怀旧下
<hanla> 还有网银也得用IE
<Evanescence> hanla: 不过现在淘宝在firefox下有些支付业可以使用了，支持Linux，其他的不知道
<JuncoJet> Evanescence 淘宝chrome吓也可以了哟
<Evanescence> JuncoJet: 应该是的
<JuncoJet> Evanescence linux下有个bash需要自己安装一下，windows上，好像可以和ie公用控件
<mugebjgd> 还ie呢
<mugebjgd> 那垃圾浏览器
<mugebjgd> 连个平台都不垮
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这边信用卡各种刷不出
<mugebjgd> ofan什么意思·？
<mugebjgd> ofan能刷阿
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不知道，今天就没刷出来
<ofan> mugebjgd: 所以最好备个储蓄卡或现金
<MaskRay> firefox 12  vimperator 的 nmap <C-w> 失效了？
<mugebjgd> ofan 没有 取不出来
<mugebjgd> ofan 准备买个samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0
<ofan> mugebjgd: 别买android了
<mugebjgd> ofan 为毛？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 真的不行
<ofan> ä¹°ios
<mugebjgd> ofan 不买它买什么
<mugebjgd> ofan 不用垃圾苹果
<ofan> mugebjgd: 倔
<mugebjgd> ofan 丢人
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 桌面版如何修改用户所属的工作组 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372491 ubuntu 12.04 桌面版使用dvd默认安装。在配置中只能找到用户账户，找不到用户组的配置。进入用户账户也找不到用户组的设置，因为软件运行的需要，现在需要将一个用户所属的组要改到另外的用户组。 请指教，谢谢。 统 …
<mugebjgd> ofan 比用win还丢人
<ofan> mugebjgd: 用用对比下
<debianer> 还是小米手机好
<debianer> 双内核，比苹果硬件配置高
<mugebjgd> ofan 用了不怎么样
<debianer> 只要1999，比苹果便宜2/3
<mugebjgd> debianer: 说平板呢
<mugebjgd> debianer: 小米有平板了？
<debianer> 全国人民都应该人手一台小米
<ofan> debianer: ios低配的跑的比高配的android好
<debianer> 其他所有手机都贵死了
<mugebjgd> debianer: 说平板呢
<debianer> ofan: 但感觉小米速度极快，绝对不比苹果差，我说手机，又便宜
<debianer> 电池也耐用
<mugebjgd> ofan 本来想买黑莓的
<ofan> debianer: 你用下
<ofan> mugebjgd: 黑莓都要被收购了
<ofan> 快破产了
<mugebjgd> ofan 那无所谓 反正它的新系统支持android的app
<mugebjgd> ofan 超级便宜 bestbuy 199$
<woju> debianer: 小米有什么技术含量没有？
<ofan> 反正我是不想再搞android
<ofan> 1g cpu，1g ram都跑的跟286一样
<ofan> raspberry pi跑的都比这强
<Jacoii> 请问一下大家，为什么12.04 无法记住屏幕亮度的设定？
<mugebjgd> ofan 不爱苹果 没办法
<ofan> android就不该用java
<MaskRay> firefox 12  vimperator 的 nmap <C-w> 失效了？
<piggybox> mugebjgd: bestbuy我看过几年也要完蛋了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 为毛？
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 你去过bestbuy就知道了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 刚去完
<ofan> bestbuy一点也不便宜
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 没人气，完全不是amazon对手，听说会关掉200家店
<savr> do chinese websites hire chinese web designers or do they get chinese web programmer to do the design?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 从来没说便宜阿 但是amazon没有店面阿
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我以为会便宜
<woju> 人民网这么烂的网居然值这么多钱，从来不上去看新闻
<mugebjgd> ofan 显然amazon更便宜
<piggybox> ofan: kindle fire我看各方面和市场的反馈还是不错，那是个严重修改的android版本
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 更新了ubuntu12.04之后，虚拟机（XP）不能上网啦？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372492 详细描述：可以上QQ，不能上网。用代理可以上网，不用代理不能上网。重装虚拟机也不能上网。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-04-29 10:22
<ofan> piggybox: 不考虑android了
<debianer> 人民日报才几百万订阅量了
<debianer> 我们这里是强制订阅人民日报，否则，这个根本没人订阅
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 那个没用
<mugebjgd> ofan piggybox 还不如买blackberry 同样价格
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Hi, is there any tool can tell me what encoding of filename?
<woju> debianer: 这种情况肯定不会持久的，人民日报没意思
<ofan> 黑莓玩完了
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 你说黑莓的平板 playbook？ 不是开玩笑吧，那东西根本没人用的
<debianer> woju: 还不如韩寒的微博粉丝多呢
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 升级新的os了 支持android apps
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 起码比kindle fire值多了
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 那你去买吧
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 看了速度太慢
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 所以还是决定买三星
<yunfan> adam8157_away: 人呢
<ofan> android速度都慢
<Guest7129> 在
<debianer> ofan: 主要是经常会有莫名的程序占用内存
<Guest7129> 大家躲在玩些什么?
<debianer> 而且越来越大
<ofan> debianer: 不是
<ofan> 就是java
<debianer> mugebjgd: 买小米吧
<debianer> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 不适合在手机上用
<debianer> ofan: MEEGO其实不错
<debianer> 可惜诺基亚没有坚持下去
<ofan> 现在只有ios
<ofan> 比较成熟
<piggybox> 我今天还看见新闻说苹果创始人Steve(还活着的那个）高度赞扬Windows phone，说比Android和iPhone都好 囧
<woju> 将来空气中全是银行帐号密码，太不安全了
<cfy> 哈哈。。。
<Guest7129> 我想知道ubuntu for android 与android有什么区别
<sulit> 现在能用吗？
<mugebjgd> debianer: 我要平板
<mugebjgd> debianer: 有手机了
<sulit> 手机的好用吗？
<sulit> 必须触屏？
<Guest7129> android应该不错吧
<hanla> 折腾吧,就算装得上去那驱动怎么搞
<sulit> 明年行不？
<hanla> 什么系统都行,关键是驱动...
<sulit> 噢，明年官方支持
<Guest7129> 关键是能得到硬件厂商的支持
<sulit> 额，当然现在应该在试验？
<Guest7129> 现在android的kernel正在与linux kernel相互融合
<sulit> 删减删减，替换替换，就差不多了
<yunfan> 天朝要搞个统一isa 这倒也是个好玩的东西
<hoxily>          
<debianer> 以前曾经linux系统在摩托罗拉手机上应用的很好，可惜后来没有坚持下来
<debianer> 当时摩托罗拉似乎不是用debian这种模式
<debianer> 装软件需要单独下载，单独安装
<debianer> 不是debian这样在仓库里着软件自动安装
<cfy> pocoyo: 上传失败了。。。我晚上，分割传下算了。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 。 好的，不着急。
<debianer> 可惜阿，谷歌怎么会想到用java而不是debian的系统
<MaskRay> firefox 12  vimperator 的 nmap <C-w> 失效了？
<debianer> 要是谷歌以前选择debian作手机系统就好了
<Cherrot> debianer: 是Android做的选择吧？
<alvin> 不是一个概念吧
<woju> 云计算不就是和linux的远程登录类似？
<Cherrot> woju: 你咋理解成这个了……
<woju> Cherrot: 差不多吧应该
<alvin> Google选择的是用Java做一个framework
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.04 AMD+INTEL双卡切换求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372500 我的驱动已经装好（闭源） [img] <img src="http://img20.wal8.com/img20/251159_20120429105125/133566774052.png" /><br /> [/img] 我想切换成集显。但老是失败 用这个命令切成集显的话，重启完不能进入桌面。（用户登录之后，就是背景图片，左侧和上侧的东西 …
<Cherrot> woju: 你说的可能是 PaaS 或 IaaS了。 或者是简单的虚拟话
<alvin> 云计算，我可以理解成分布式计算、集群之类……
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买ipad 不后悔
<Cherrot> woju: 但云计算暴露给用户的部分可能简单至极
<ofan> 就是有点贵
<debianer> Cherrot: android为何那样选择哦？
<debianer> 现在的云计算还不行
<alvin> 做技术的人，大多都认为“云计算”是商业抄作，不过抄作的确实比较成功。把技术转讲给不懂的人听，形象一点，可能更好理解。
<woju> Cherrot: 形式很类似linux远程登录吧，linux远程登录还不是可以做很多事情
<Cherrot> debianer: 可能因为Java简单，门槛低吧，人家是个创业公司，要靠门槛低来快速扩张啊
<woju> Cherrot: 感觉云计算的效率不高
<Cherrot> woju: 你说的是国内的云主机的概念？
<debianer> 我是希望有这样的：我的客户端只需要很少的硬件，安装软件什么的都在云端，我想装傻软件就装啥软件，我客户端只有应用软件的链接
<alvin> 你这个需求，只是一个方面。
<Cherrot> woju: 我没做过云上的大应用，不清楚效率
<alvin> 有一种解决方案叫 “桌面云”
<alvin> 是解决你这种需求的。
<ofan> debianer: chromeos
<ofan> alvin: 阿尔文？
<Cherrot> debianer: 我觉得未来的ERP、CMS可能都会在云上
<Cherrot> debianer: CRM  说错了
<piggybox> Cherrot: 这个Salesforce早就实现了
<alvin> 一个雏形跟Windows的远程桌面理念差不多。
<Cherrot> debianer: SaaS嘛，做好了给你用而已
<woju> Cherrot: 还是觉得类似网络操作系统
<Cherrot> piggybox: 他的CRM确是卖的很好
<ofan> alvin: 在中国的阿尔文？
 * woju 感觉很多linux的哲学都得到了应用，比如tab补全和搜索的自动补全，find和搜索引擎，还有云计算和远程登录
<Cherrot> woju: 其实就是把虚拟话、网格计算等等技术包装一下而已。然后做分层，给不同层次的人用
<ofan> alvin: no pm
<woju> Cherrot: 应该类似把水做成饮料，不过我还是喜欢喝水
<Cherrot> woju: 精辟啊 :D
<phoenixlzx> 有没有兴趣一起做一个Arch的仓库的？
 * hanla test
<yunfan> Cherrot: 其实这么多计算机程序 概念 不都是在玩1和0嘛
<Cherrot> yunfan: 怎讲？
<ofan> yunfan: 基础都是简单的
<yunfan> ofan: 都是在一个抽象层上玩
<yunfan> 计算机是在一个数学抽象层上玩 而这个数学模型是由一些物理上的抽象模型保证的
<ilisp> yunfan: 文科生好 :D
<yunfan> ilisp: ]
<ofan> yunfan: 都被哲学玩
<ilisp> yunfan: 以后就这么叫你了。
<ilisp> ofan: 大风扇好
<ofan> 其实生物就是程序
<yunfan> ilisp: as you wish
<ofan> dna就是代码
<ilisp> @_@
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 没兴趣
<piggybox> 不同抽象层次有不同的细节需要研究
<ofan> 还不如去官方做maintainer
<yunfan> 不扯蛋了 要写点代码
<woju> 人死了不一定是坏事
<ofan> 比自己另开分舵有用的多
<woju> 这样说有点象邪教了
<ilisp> yunfan: 没放假啊。51
<may1i> woju: 坏事不一定是坏事
<woju> may1i: 是的，比如性功能上，没有性功能不一定是坏事
<yunfan> ilisp: 放了 搞点日志在家玩分析
<debianer> 是哦，linux以前也是在服务器上装软件，终端只是界面而已
<may1i> woju: 坏事不一定是坏事，好事不一定是好事
<alvin> @piggybox 科班的？
<yunfan> woju: 这话跟没说一样 没吃饭也不一定是坏事
<ilisp> yunfan: 哦。
<yunfan> woju: 1+1也不一定等于2
<yunfan> woju: 这发动机也未必每次都能发动得起来
 * Cherrot 闷骚们讨论起哲学来了 :)
<ilisp> yunfan: 等于10啊
<yunfan> ilisp: ]
<woju> yunfan: 如果没有性功能的话，相当于没吃饭也能活下去
<yunfan> woju: 这是你后面的引申 刚才你可没说
<woju> yunfan: 没吃饭会痛苦，饿的难受
 * alvin 
<yunfan> woju: 这也是你现在才说的
<alvin> 怎么查看当前谁在啊？
<woju> alvin:  /names
<Cherrot> /names
<alvin> woju tks
<CyrusYzGTt_> ...
<may1i> .
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 你那个av引擎提供种子下载了吗
<CyrusYzGTt_> foooooooooooobar: 大师
<debianer> wuala还是不错的，保存在云端而不是服务器
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: av引擎？
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 制造av?
<debianer> 是散落在很多客户端里，而不是服务器
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: http://av-map.googlecode.com/git/html/index.html#
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_ ⇪ t: AV Downloader's map Example
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: nonono
<debianer> 山西最多，湖南最少
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 最近在毕设，那个没有进度
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 强烈建议把种子也提供
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 可以下种子
<ofan> 问题是没图
<Cherrot> may1i: 真的是个静态页面唉……
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 怎么下，我不会爬虫
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 左边的点开
<ofan> 奥 有图
<ofan> may1i: 没有rss输出？
<may1i> ofan: 少年，注意身体
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 点开也没下载。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 我也发现了
<ofan> may1i: 科学研究就要有牺牲精神
<kk> 新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365848 phoenixlzx 写道: oppop007 写道: 话说我终于说服老妈了，她同意了。但是她要我地理、生物周考要基本上都是满分。。。。。。。。不过这应该不算太难。。。。。。。到时候应该是我自己一个人去。(我很少出门的，所以到时候会相当害羞。。。。。。这里请问下phoenixlzx同学，到时候 …
<liuwei> ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 你绑他完善下吧
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 要挂bt
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 我怕提供种子下载会使我的服务器被归入TPB一类的站点
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 对于我这样的技术白痴来说，能下种子就行
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 找bt的rss
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 你只告诉我一个人不就行了，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 以后有时间再搞
<liuwei> 呵呵，共享啊
<liuwei> 别小气了
<liuwei> 有福同享
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 怎么找rss
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: h网
<liuwei> 我也找不到
<ofan> 迅雷
<ofan> ==
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 既然他搜出来的都是正在下的，我能不能也加进去，或者拦截他们的下载信息，分析出源地址，然后也加入进去
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 种子是爬出来的
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 我也去爬网络？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 找h网的rss
<ofan> 输出
<ofan> 就不用爬了
<yunfan> 不用magnet le ?
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 怎么爬主要节点
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 爬的h网
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 递归分析url
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 好吧，我现在想爬qq信息了
<CyrusYzGTt_> 爬出小妹妹的聊天记录，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt_> 好像有个东东叫sniffer
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: python写个
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: python能写网络爬虫？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 很多都用py写
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 哦，有没有其它的脚本也能写的，对py的缩进很无语
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 其实用wget和shell就能写
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 有没有链接
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: ç±³
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 我搜搜wget和shell的方法
<debianer> 最近有好玩的东西吗
<debianer> 很久没来了，想看看有什么好玩的软件或者服务，或者游戏
<ywmy210> :-)
<may1i> debianer: 1204
 * woju 这里有没有哪个能用c语言做出来一个动态的火焰出来？
<Cherrot> woju: openGL？
<woju> Cherrot: 不清楚，很早以前似乎看到过一个这样的程序，不知道这个世界上会这样的有多少人
<may1i> woju: asm能
<may1i> woju: 搜索 64k demo
<woju> may1i: 用软件也可以做出来吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 少年，你又在欺骗群众了，lol
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: nonono
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • diff with vim 的bug http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372503 本人的机子的环境是windows xp sp3，vim是安装官方的gvim73_46.exe，按照默认路径安装在 Code: C:\Program Files\Vim 然后在官方网站( http://www.vim.org/download.php )上的Alternate distributions 中下载wuyongwei先生编译的版本(7.3.495)覆盖安装目录下的vim.exe和gvim.exe，现在的问题是: …
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 曾几何时我也相信那些demo都是asm写的
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 我当年就是拿asm写的。。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: 其实呢？ C做出来然后反汇编？
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 后来有人告诉我其实是先用高级语言写然后修改
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 貌似是
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: ofan告诉我的
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt_: LOL
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 又或者是adam
<CyrusYzGTt_> Cherrot: 忘了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 很久以前是asm
<ofan> 4k intro之类
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 你真的源代码是asm?
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 求链接
<ofan> 后来比赛放宽条件了
<may1i> ofan: CyrusYzGTt_ 表示当年的寡人确是用asm写的demo
<ofan> 都用c/c++来写
<ofan> asm的很多都是16位的
<zy> 系统是fedora16,安装zhcon后显示正常，没有乱码。使用w3m上网时，怎么说呢。显示（或者说是刷新？）很有问题。网页显示不出来，光标下去一点或是网页下拉一点，文字才会显示一点出来。不知道是什么原因？怎么解决？
<zy> 网上没搜到这样类似的问题。
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 现在应该跑步起来了吧，画图用的是bios/dos中断。。。
<pityonline> pityonline: test
<ofan> zy: 还是装X吧
<woju> zy: linux的问题很多，估计很难解决，接受它
<zy> 有x
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: asm里面的中断向量表到现在我还没搞明白
<zy> 就是挺想完全在终端下玩的
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 只是依稀记得linux下和win下不一样
<CyrusYzGTt_> 关于0000:0100h
<pityonline> pityonline: test again
<CyrusYzGTt_> http://www.assembly.org/winter12/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y Assembly Winter 2012 – Assembly Winter 2012 – 24.-26.2.2012, Kaapelitehdas, Helsinki
 * pityonline 哪位帮忙提到我一下，谢谢
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 中断一部分是bios，一部分是os来提供的，当然win/lin就不一样了啊
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: hi
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: thx, got that
<may1i> pityonline: 职业低玩
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: :)
<yunfan> 那个cce2k怎么不开发了
<pityonline> may1i: CyrusYzGTt_ 谢谢！成功
<CyrusYzGTt_> pityonline: p姐
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt_: ....
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 你还是教下我怎么写你那样的爬虫吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: 或把你那个源代码贡献给我，lol
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: urllib+re+mysqldb
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt_: 我是python党。。。
 * may1i eat
<CyrusYzGTt_> may1i: python的缩进。。。
 * imadper 吃饭?
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 关于一开始学py的时候在缩进方面修改了6次还是error的人来说，对py真的好无语
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 好讨厌py那神奇的缩进
<piggybox> 这么夸张
<felixonmars> CyrusYzGTt_: Blame to your editor
<CyrusYzGTt_> 就是这么夸张
<piggybox> 估计是编辑器不能区分tab和空格造成的
<CyrusYzGTt_> felixonmars: it's vim
<felixonmars> CyrusYzGTt_: so, your vim configuration.
<CyrusYzGTt_> felixonmars: i like gedit
<CyrusYzGTt_> felixonmars: and notepad
<felixonmars> CyrusYzGTt_: ....so that's your usage
<CyrusYzGTt_> 或许我改换种脚本，感觉vbs挺不错的
 * woju 何年何月，3块钱一瓶的饮料里面会含有人参之类延年益寿的东西
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 你用的editor 有问题
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: vim设置有问题？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 你初学就用初学编辑器 gedit,
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: vim
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 用indent guide
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 用vim比较方便
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 不用切窗口
<ofan> nCyrusYzGTt_: set expandtab
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 额，我的.vimrc就设了两个 set tabstop=4 set ai
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 你这个骗子
<CyrusYzGTt_> woju: 我啥时候骗你了
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 满口谎话
<CyrusYzGTt_> woju: 你/ignore 我
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 暂时还不用，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 我的.vimrc设置有问题吗？
<jzmer> solidot.org 是不是被封了？
<ofan> woju: 什么情况
<jzmer> 或者被查处了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 昨晚从11.10升级到12.04LTS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372509 首先，我是小白。 其次，升级后总是进入到文字设置模式，该怎样设置呢？哪位大侠有空指导一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 大嘴蝠 — 2012-04-29 12:14
<woju> ofan: 没什么情况
<jzmer> 或者是因为报到陈907698769光ssa7fdsf5诚出问题了？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt_: 对的，python 文件可以加一个vim的格式控制
<woju> jzmer: 能ping通
<jzmer> woju: 你那里可以访问？
<jzmer> curl 的结果？
<jzmer> curl solidot.org 的结果是什么都没有
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 那为什么还错，忘了写的还在不，找找，有的话贴出来看看
<woju> jzmer: 不能访问
<CyrusYzGTt_> soiamso: 貌似删了。。。你用啥脚本
<woju> 百度空间是看着没落下去的，以前好多用户，现在没什么新文章了
<woju> 目前还没有看到用微博讨论技术的
<CyrusYzGTt_> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac331745_2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y 你想象中的3P - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<woju> CyrusYzGTt_: 每个美女背后，都有一个干她干到腻的男人
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求救！12.04装完显卡之后进不去图形界面了，the system is running in low-graphics http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372512 想体验下12.04木有想到水平有限，各种问题呀，伤心了。。。the system is running in low-graphics mode，，，怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lmk6666 — 2012-04-29 12:37
<debianer> 请问，最近有好玩的东西吗
<debianer> 好玩的游戏，好用的软件或者服务
<woju> 微博？
<debianer> 微薄不是老东西了吗
<woju> debianer: 目前大陆还没见过比微博更好玩的地方了
<woju> debianer: 还不老吧
<woju> debianer: 还有地方比微博好玩，不过不能上去
<debianer> 不是说互联网上的服务最多18个月的旺盛期吗，都过了
<woju> debianer: 目前还没发现取代微博的
<debianer> 现在微薄就是腾讯和新浪的火，全是国内喜欢玩垃圾的人
<debianer> 微薄怎么好玩阿
<woju> debianer: 视频推荐和笑话，还有咨询
<woju> debianer: 资讯
<debianer> 和博客相比，只是每个帖子字数少一些而已阿
<woju> debianer: 长帖子看的累
<debianer> woju: 你可以把博客设置一下就是了
<woju> debianer: 除非是一些经典的帖子
<woju> debianer: 你是创新一种新模式的网站出来吧
<debianer> 微薄可能会促进中国的文言文的发展吧，高度浓缩
<wqoldbig> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/QMm4pGUY06Y/?fr=1
<kk> wqoldbig ⇪ ti: 【笑疯了】为睾丸新闻笑到不能自己 女主播频频NG_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 NG
<debianer> 有点像高中时看的小小说，:-)
<woju> debianer: 不清楚
<debianer> woju: 还有别的新的好玩的吗
<woju> wqoldbig: 这个女主播的心理可能不大健康
<woju> debianer: 我也不知道
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 【求助】ubuntu12.04lts安装后“输入不支持” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372513 安装12.04（ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386）后重启电脑，进入ubuntu系统。可是一会之后显示器就黑屏，显示“输入不支持”，再过一会就正常显示登陆ubuntu的界面。但是我登陆后，桌面内容都看不见，只有鼠标能动。这是怎么回事？ …
<debianer> woju: 女主播健康的心理才会笑，否则是恐惧和哭泣
<woju> debianer: 控制不住的笑，可能是抑郁的表现，比如自笑
<debianer> woju: 不是阿，笑就不是抑郁了，白痴
<debianer> 是白痴
<debianer> 但人家不是白痴，肯定是知道什么了，所以才笑
<woju> debianer: 不是的，具体的我也不清楚，我只知道自笑的人，一般都是抑郁
<debianer> woju: 没有，你没看到吗，会笑的人就不是抑郁
<debianer> 抑郁都不会笑
<debianer> 判断抑郁的标准就是会不会笑，但这有争议
<woju> woju: 我经历过，所以我很清楚，我现在就会自笑
<woju> debianer: 吃饭了
<debianer> 上次不是出版了一本书吗？是小崔说的，会笑就不是抑郁症
<alvin> 都休息了？
<zhanshime-1> 在
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 桂林电子科技大学前来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372515 露个脸，哈哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 Wang1991 — 2012-04-29 13:26
<Evanescence> 求答案： https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=140524
<kk> Evanescence ⇪ t: how to avoid a possible impact on stability of urxvtd ? (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 为什么偶机子ubuntu下风扇转得比win7下厉害呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372519 从10.10开始到现在12.04都是这样，。。。开机没多久风扇就会转得很响，感觉这不科学诶，ubuntu下机子比win7下热得厉害啊。。。有大大可以指惑一下吗，不胜受恩感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 rzr — 2012-04-29 13:50
<a-nerd> /help
<CyrusYzGTt_> http://www.webng.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y Free Hosting, Free Web Hosting, Free hosting, Free ASP Hosting
<ofan_> Evanescence: tmux
<CyrusYzGTt_> http://www.10mb.cn
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_,啥网址y 10MB互联|专业服务器提供商|双线|电信|网通|联通|游戏|企业|高防|服务器租用
<Evanescence> ofan_: 直接在urxvt里运行tmux，在urxvt崩溃后，tmux依然可以保持运行？
<ofan_> Evanescence: 可以
<ofan_> Evanescence: tmux/screen 是终端必备
<Evanescence> ofan_: 谢了
<Evanescence> ofan_: 哦对了，那不是可以把tmux命令放到.bash之类的里面，那样就可以每打开一个urxvtc，开启的都是tmux了？这样就可以防止崩溃后程序也随之崩溃吧？
<ofan_> Evanescence: 恩，我就这么干的
<Evanescence> ofan_: 嗯。ok
<ofan_> Evanescence: 不过注意有些情况下会有问题
<Evanescence> ofan_: 比如？
<ofan_> Evanescence: 得判断是否是login shell,interactive选项等
<ofan_> Evanescence: 否则你每次执行bash脚本就得开tmux
<Evanescence> ofan_: 能借你的配置看看么？或者你贴一下？
<ofan_> Evanescence: https://gist.github.com/2533919
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: ofan's gist: 2533919 — Gist
<ofan_> Evanescence: 只要$TERM或者$TERM_PROGRAM的值在$TMUX_TERM_LIST变量里就开tmux
<Evanescence> ofan_: 明白了，
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu的字体大小如何调整 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372520 升级到ubuntu12.04后，系统不断提示出现内部错误，是否报告的提示。烦啊！就安装了xubuntu-desktop软件包，切换到xbuntu桌面，还不错，只不过感觉菜单，快捷栏，桌面图标的字体都感觉比较小，如何调整呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士  …
<Evanescence> ofan_: 添加一句sleep 30，如果多少时间后没有选择session，无输入，就自动开启一个新的session，这样比较好
<ofan_> Evanescence: 这个没法判断
<Evanescence> 我去想想
<ofan_> Evanescence: 得找个外部程序
<ofan_> select和sleep都是built-in的
<Evanescence> 嗯，看来是不可能了，
<ofan_> 要么就自己写个类select的，设置个timeout
<Evanescence> ofan_: 有没有可能用并行之类的？select和timeout同时进行？
<ofan_> Evanescence: 可以，但是挺麻烦的
<Evanescence> ofan_: 嗯，晚上去看看shell的并行
<ofan_> Evanescence: 不如直接用py写个小脚本好
<ofan_> 因为可以捕捉signal
<Evanescence> ofan_: 不会用python的并行
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10无法用intel wifi link 1000 无线网卡怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372522 我确定肯定开了硬件开关,就是进了ubuntu用不了无线网络,用了很多方法,都不行.如果要装驱动,应该怎么装呢(已经下好了)(是lenovo v470电脑) 统计信息: 发表于 由 cttony — 2012-04-29 14:20
<ofan_> Evanescence: 不是并行
<a-nerd> Y450同样
<Evanescence> ofan_: 要不你去改进下
<ofan_> Evanescence: 等下
<Patrick_DJ> Q: is there a convenient way to convert filename to all lowercase? Ex: StartExe.sh to startexe.sh
<Evanescence> Patrick_DJ: rename
<Patrick_DJ> Evanescence: Thanks.:)
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求高手指点，如何将Ubuntu12.04 的Unity移到桌面底部显示 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372526 如何将Ubuntu12.04 的Unity移到桌面底部显示 ？貌似有个Unityshee-rotated插件，但是找不到下载的地方，谁能提供Unityshell-rotated下载链接，谢谢～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengyecaizi — 2012-04-29 14:51
<erhandsome> 问个问题，我系统11.10 sudo apt-get update 后sudo apt-get upgrade 怎么显示没有要升级到12.04呀？
<erhandsome> 没有要升级的包
<a-nerd1> update-manager -d
<erhandsome> 看到了  原来那个升级到12.10的提示在更新管理器上面显示的，我了个去
<erhandsome> 谢谢哦
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer 播放mpeg-ts流媒体视频帧频过快，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372530 mpeg-ts视频播放速度过快，音频速率正常。这bug到ubuntu12.04也没解决啊？哎‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2012-04-29 15:14
<BYC>       
<BYC>        
<BYC>         
<BYC>        
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 12.04 侧栏程序图标丢失，dash面板应用程序等不显示，ibus消失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372534 侧栏有好几个应用程序的图标没了，变成那个中间一个‘？’的图标，但是点击的话还是能打开的，貌似有的是刚装完有，但是重启之后就没了 dash面板中除了音乐外什么都显示出来，特别是应用程序那一栏 …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 设置代理服务器的软件我忘了，叫啥名字？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ssh?
<ofan_> Evanescence: 只用shell实现有戏
<Evanescence> ofan_: 是吗？实现好了？
<ofan_> Evanescence: 经过一番探索后发现可以
<Evanescence> ofan_: 这么快就搞定了啊
<ofan_> Evanescence: 还没，还没调好
<ofan_> 现在是3秒内直接把终端关了 nnd
<Evanescence> ofan_: 呵呵，不急
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是，就是让某个程序通过代理上网的
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: proxychains?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: proxychains?
<cfy> ofan_: - -!
<cfy> ofan_: 要不要回答的这么快，大风扇。。。
<ofan> 闪人，上厕所去，憋死了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: thx
<ubuntu-cn> .
<cfy> ubuntu-cn: ....
<Evanescence> iset =block
<ubuntu-cn> chromium18在有些网页会卡顿，但是filefox和opera不会，有人遇到过吗？
<ubuntu-cn> 比如https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/home这个页面
<kk> ubuntu-cn ⇪ t: Chrome Web Store
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 刚才在一个机子上跑 Ubuntu 12.04 的安装盘，一开 Xorg 就黑屏
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我设置了 fbdev 也黑屏
<nicol> 今天装起来野蛮郁闷的
<nicol> ultraISO 12.04刻盘
<nicol> 后面软件安装错误
<nicol> 我电脑没有光驱
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ？不会。我用gentoo的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：12.04更新nvidia驱动后控制台黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372536 按照从前的方法从网上找到相应的nvidia的驱动，安装后成功顺利的运行了3d效果，桌面操作变得流畅，终端运行正常。。。。 但是当ctrl+alt+f1的时候却是一片黑屏，而且这个黑屏是屏幕关闭，f2，f3等键还是这样。 只有f7可以正常 …
<nicol> 没有终端？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: vesa 也不行
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会。
<nicol> no intel-graphic?
<namoamitabuddha> amd64
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不知道是不是和 64-bit 有关
<pocoyo> cfy: 传好 了没有。
<cfy>  pocoyo: 我在外面，现在上的3g
<cfy> pocoyo: 回家再穿
<cfy> pocoyo: 回家再传
<pocoyo> cfy: okay.
<pocoyo> mooo: 今日郑州天气: 多云, 25℃~16℃, 微风; 未来两天郑州天气: 明天，阴转小雨, 20℃~14℃, 微风; 后天，小雨转多云, 20℃~15℃, 微风。
<nicol> 问一下哈
<nicol> apt 有没有工具，查找哪个库是哪个包提供的
<nicol> 就像 yum whatprovides
<alvin_rxg> nicol: apt-file
<namoamitabuddha> nicol: dpkg -S
<nicol> ok, I will try
<nicol> thks
<quanru> .
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 装了12.04 LTS x86正式版的童鞋有没有和我一样用不了Diskgenius的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372540 具体的状况我已经发到Diskgenius的论坛里面了，不过可能是5.1放假的原因，版主没回我…… 帖子链接如下：http://bbs.diskman.cc/thread-3499-1-1.html 我就想问问有没有和我一样装双系统后无法使用Diskgenius …
<yunfan> roylez: 在我们网站有注册账户不？
<a-nerd1> ?
<imadper> 谁有这本书的pdf版本: Randal Schwartz's Perls of Wisdom
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Amule终于学会汉字了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372544 原来从VeryCD上复制了链接到Amule下载，总会文件名乱码。 升级Ubuntu12.04之后，从软件中心安装了Amule，从VeryCD复制了下载地址，下载，文件名中文无乱码！ Amule.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoyunhebrave — 2012-04-29 16:50
<ofan_> Evanescence: 现在实现了一个，但是无论选不选择都要等3秒
<Evanescence> ofan_: 那就我看看代码，有改进我通知你。
<ofan_> Evanescence: ==
<Evanescence> ofan_: 还是在原来的gist上吧？？
<yunfan> linux上有什么方便的写文档的工具？ 可以生成node图什么的
<yunfan> 我看mac上有个工具挺不错的
<f3lix> hola
<yunfan> wtf wiki上找的全是java写的
<ofan_> Evanescence: https://gist.github.com/2533919
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: ofan's gist: 2533919 — Gist
<imadper> happyaron: 好久不见的快乐阿荣
<ofan_> yunfan: vim
<ofan_> yunfan: mac上啥工具
<yunfan> ofan_: 有点像freemind 我们产品经理用那个来列事项 是生成节点图那种的
<yunfan> happyaron: 腿软了？
<ofan_> yunfan: omni什么的？
<ofan_> omnigraffle?
<imadper> yunfan: 要画思维导图?
<yunfan> ofan_: 有点像 我看他开个新node不需要用鼠标 这个我喜欢
<imadper> yunfan: xmind?
<lolicon> ofan_: 全能补全……
<ofan_> lolicon: 啥
<yunfan> 又是java的把
<yunfan> 怎么都用java
<ofan_> Evanescence: 能用？
<ofan_> 原来那个是针对zsh的，貌似bash不行
<Evanescence> ofan_: 等等
<ofan_> 现在开俩虚拟机,cpu 一直10%以下，好爽
<Evanescence> ofan_: 可以了，会自动跳转了
<ofan_> Evanescence: 自动跳转？
<Evanescence> ofan_: 就是timeout后自动创建一个新的session
<ofan_> Evanescence: 对
<ofan_> 如果不选择的话就是新的
<Evanescence> ofan_: 搞定问题就是好啊
<ofan_> Evanescence: 现在就是_timeout的进程kill掉还是会等待
<ofan_> Evanescence: 不过用py或者perl一类脚本写的话其实都能解决
<Evanescence> ofan_: 还是shell比较好
<ofan_> Evanescence: 恩  不用依赖其他的
<yunfan> ofan_: 是这个东西  http://www.mindnode.com/
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y MindNode
<ofan_> yunfan: 这种都很花哨，其实不怎么实用
<ofan_> 比如我想画其他各种diagram
<ofan_> 就不如graphviz之类的
<yunfan> ofan_: 这个还花哨？？？ 这个比刚才那什么freemind xmind 简单多了阿 我要的就是这种画简单的node的
<ofan_> yunfan: 我先用下试试
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 压缩文件中问名字乱码，无法decompress http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372550 2012-04-29.png 求指教 ，为什么文件名会乱码 统计信息: 发表于 由 nsys — 2012-04-29 17:26
<yunfan> ofan_: 我主要想把学什么东西 和他的一些前置知识  相关知识这些列出来 用不到那些mindmapping的其他图形
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • dropbox安装好了，账号成功连接上了，就是不能同步，高手9个 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372551 dropbox安装好了，账号成功连接上了，就是不能同步，高手99啊，很喜欢dropbox，空间都扩到18.2GB了 如图，一直显示这个状态，其实同步文件夹里只有1个空文件夹 DeepinScrot-2922.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh —  …
<alvin_rxg> 好羡慕， 18GB 的空间
<ofan_> yunfan: 感觉一般
<ofan_> 没什么特别的
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 估计从淘宝买的刷空间服务
<ofan_> 被dropbox封了
<ofan_> http://mouapp.com/
<kk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Mou - Markdown editor for web developers, on Mac OS X
<ofan_> 喜欢这个
<nicol> dropbox 大陆不是枪了吧
<alvin> 大际时通时不通啊
<alvin> 墙内
<alvin_rxg> ohayo
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04咋把右键菜单弄成白底黑字了呢？以前的黑底白字好看多了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372552 ubuntu12.04咋把右键菜单弄成白底黑字了呢？以前的黑底白字好看多了。现在惨白惨白地，看着就眼花。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2012-04-29 17:53
<yunfan> ofan_: 我刚在android上搞了个满意的 而且很小 ^_^
<ofan_> yunfan: 啥？
<ofan_> 免费？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=372554
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: getmail 这个错误什么意思 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<yunfan> ofan_: 是的 那软件免费版本174k 就提供画node 可是我刚好只需要这个 哈哈
<ofan_> yunfan: 叫啥啊
<ofan_> 奥
<yunfan> ofan_: mind map memo
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • NVIDA X Server Settings 驱动工具软件截图菜单翻译 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372557 NVIDIA Server Settings，用来编辑Xorg.conf。 我在论坛搜索了一下，好像没有这个工具的翻译和汉化。 我以前使用这个工具时，由于是全英文，我英语很差，很是麻烦。 所以自己简单制作了截图翻译菜单，我水平有限。 英 …
<yunfan> @六月飞雪-哼：上午10点，全班同学来到鞍山养老院看望抗美援朝的老兵，希望他们给我们讲讲战场杀敌的情况，现年89岁的李振举老人开口便是：朝鲜两年我没杀过一个美国鬼子，自己的人却杀得记不清。他哭着讲述他是督战队的，负责枪杀临阵脱逃的志愿军，他不开枪自己就会被当叛徒枪决……
<hanla> 额
<wallee> 。。。
<wallee> 中共邪恶，尽人皆知
<wallee> 电视台都是狗腿子，就报喜不报忧，瞒愚民
<wallee> 现在没人么？
<wallee> 才下午啊。。。
<wallee> 。。。0o。
<Flywater> What's wrong
<wallee> no
<wallee> 今天没人气嘛
<Freebuilder> 《黑客帝国》里面所谓的「母体」是哪个单词？
<alvin_rxg> matrix
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 矩阵／
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 矩阵？
<alvin_rxg> 随你怎么翻译，英文就是 Matrix
<Freebuilder> 汗！习惯性的用 Alt + S 发消息，结果在 Xchat 就断开连接了。
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 我要找个单词表示「母体」这个概念
<alvin_rxg> 去问当年那个翻译的家伙
<Flywater> 有人玩游戏不
<kk> Flywater, .. ..  ㍫ 
<a-nerd> /topic
<Flywater> http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/
<kk> Flywater,啥网址y Regnum Online | Free to Play MMORPG (F2P)
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi-12.04安装出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372569 在安装过程显示还剩下10s时弹错误窗： An error occurred: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info' For more information, please see the log file: d:\temp\wubi-12.04-rev265.log 请大家给诊断下 统计信息: 发表于 由 leijerry888 — 2012-04-29 19:29
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> hamo: 咱俩一起进来啊...
<hamo> ....
<hamo> adam8157  ...
<hamo> adam8157 哪玩去了今天？
<Flywater> 下载速度太慢了
<adam8157> hamo: 没去哪...
<hamo> adam8157  ....  那你宅了一天啊....我今天觉得奥体森林公园不错...
<adam8157> hamo: 咋不错了?
<hamo> adam8157 感觉不错...各种小美女乱入...
<hamo> adam8157 我指得是还没发育的小美女...
 * hamo lol
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch 装完更新的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372577 想重新折腾 Arch 了。 以前就有过这个问题，但是当时选 zh_CN.utf-8 一些字是方框。 这次还是这样，不知道是不是同时选了163和中科大源的问题，对于网络的问题我很白。 如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chanux — 2012-04-29 19:57
<CyrusYzGTt_> test
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_, .. ..  ㍬ 
<imadper> ma
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 你会perl不
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 会一点儿
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 又要面试我?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 写个爬虫给我
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 爬虫, 爬网页?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你想爬什么内容出来?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 爬种子
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 行呀, 这种爬虫不难写倒是
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 明天给你?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 明天也行，by the way 爬虫和sniffer有关系没，
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: sniffer不是检测用的吗?
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 就是截取各种包, 然后通过各种信息, 获取里面的内容
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • [求助] 在桌面上用鼠标选择一个区域，区域颜色如何变透明？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372581 在桌面上用鼠标选择一个区域，区域颜色如何变透明？ 如下图，请指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 嘉州阳光 — 2012-04-29 20:10
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 还是有什么别的含义?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 比如我想学那神奇的GFW，过滤一些信息，
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 比如把qq信息给过滤了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 用防火墙喽
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 找adam帮忙写个iptables规则吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 额，比如我想帮别人过滤
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 那除非你是网络出口呀
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 就像GFW替我过滤一样，我也想替别人过滤
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 除非别人通过你上网
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 不然没可能吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 话说GFW整天不停地帮人过滤，它累不累
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 因为你在用他们的网络服务, 你的信息都要发到他那里, 让他帮你转发, 他在转发的同时检测一下, 如果发现是要被过滤的就不过滤了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ç´¯
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 听说好多超算来算的
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 累，它还帮人过滤，它真是一个雷锋，
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt_: 那么多的超算还是挡不住ssh
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 维护伟光正形象, 这个是必须的..  我们扯远了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 数据加密了,没法检测了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 等白名单制度出来了之后, 一切翻强都是浮云
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 那如果有一个所有数据都加密了，那GFW岂不是玩完了
<a-nerd> 肉身翻
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 不可能的, 现在因为很少的人用ssh, 所以gfw不理你. 如果所有人都用ssh, 他就白名单了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 能帮你开ssh的主机你都没可能连上了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 到时候就是大中华局域网了
<ysyk> 把ssh一网打尽
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 那时或许我们可以求助卫星电话或海事卫星的网络服务
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 现在不让装锅吧?
<ysyk> 求无线电吧
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 反正我去过的两个地方, 都不让
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 我们家3个锅
<a-nerd> 话说锅为什么不让
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: .....
<imadper> a-nerd: 能收到ntd这样的反共电视台
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 凤凰台 星空台都能看
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 凤凰本来就能看
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 凤凰是亲共的
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 香港的电视台多数能看
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ntd你家能看吗?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 还有我最喜欢的ftv
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ftv? 不知道是什么
<ysyk> 以前锅能搜到国外的台，后来卫星调整，就在也搜不到国外的台了
<imadper> ysyk: 对准亚洲四号
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 亚洲S星上貌似没那个台
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: fashion tv
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: models
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 我不知道他在哪颗星上的, 反正我家不让装锅
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你在哪里? 怎么装的锅?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 乡下。。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 没人管?
<ysyk> imadper: 能搜到常见的台吗？不能的话，家里不可能调方向
<imadper> ysyk: 多锅多电视才是王道
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 一年貌似查一次
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ......
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 这么松
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 不明白为啥看个电视都不让
<ysyk> 没银子，多锅多电视
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 容易让你们搜索到反共的电视台
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 就好像不让多生几个孩子一样，
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: d3d3Lm50ZHR2LmNvbQo=
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 多生孩子的限制已经小了吧
<ysyk> imadper: 有的地方已经提倡生两个了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 他们需要更多的孩子, 让这些孩子长大, 交税, 来填补我们今后的退休金空缺
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你要爬虫的目的, 是不是为了把一个网站上所有的种子都爬下来?
 * nnix 
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 5oCO5LmI5oSf6KeJ5oiR5Lus5YOP5Zyo5pCe5Zyw5LiL5rS75Yqo5LiA5qC377yM
<hamo> roylez: 神啊...
 * hamo 貌似叫错了...-____-""
<hamo> roylez: 主席啊..
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 最好都爬下来
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ...还好吧
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 都趴下来? 你还要什么?
<imadper> 图片?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 行吧..
<imadper> hamo: .... gforg好
 * imadper 貌似叫错了...
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 6L+Z5bm05aS077yM6LKM5Ly85pyJ5Lqb5Lic5Lic5bCx5b6X5Yqg5a+G5omN6IO96K+077yM6K+d6K+05pu+57uP6L+Z6YeM5pyJ5Liq5Y+r5b+N6ICF54yr55qE5pW05aSp5Zyo6L+Z6YeM5Y+R5biD5Y+N5YWa55qE5L+h5oGv77yM54S25ZCO5LuW5bCx56We56eY5raI5aSx5LqG77yM5Yiw546w5Zyo6L+Y5rKh5raI5oGv77yM5Lyw6K6h6KKr55uR56aB5LqG77yMbG9s
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 不至于吧...
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 话说, wowoto也不见了
<a-nerd> 加密了好些么
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 我也希望不是这样，但他真的神奇消失了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ... 不来了吧..
<imadper> a-nerd: 恩, 不会被正则过滤出关键词
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 不清楚，
<imadper> a-nerd: gfw就用的正则好像
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt_: 今天下午貌似化了一下午的时间在一件错误或不值得的事情上
 * CyrusYzGTt_ 经常花费很多时间在对自己没意义的事情上，
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 来孝敬您了~
<imadper> roylez: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/QMm4pGUY06Y/?fr=1
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 【笑疯了】为睾丸新闻笑到不能自己 女主播频频NG_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 NG
<hanla> 貌似kk是机器人
<a-nerd> 论坛的吧
<ysyk> kk是机器人
<a-nerd> 论坛一发帖就转过来？
<ysyk> 不是
<ysyk> 你发个别的网址也是
<hanla> 试一下
<hanla> http://www.google.com
<kk> hanla ⇪ ti: Google
<ysyk> http://douban.fm/
<kk> ysyk,啥网址y 豆瓣FM - Beta
<a-nerd> 这是什么功能？
<CyrusYzGTt_> title
<hanla> 网站检测,防钓鱼的吧
<ysyk> 检测发送的消息是否是网址，然后得到title
<a-nerd> 试试 plus.google.com
<a-nerd> http://plus.google.com
<kk> a-nerd ⇪ t: Google+: real life sharing, rethought for the web.
<imadper> 别乱调戏老k, 老k可是有帽子的
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 人家还小呢，小^k^
<CyrusYzGTt_> 大小眼现在只剩下了大眼，唉
<ysyk> 昨天是谁在调戏kk？
<CyrusYzGTt_> where is oink
<CyrusYzGTt_> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt_> lubotu2: 你去死吧，烦你不是一两天了，玩游戏时就你爱凑热闹，要不是我这个客户端不能ignore,不然一定ignore你，
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ...你别卖萌好不好...
<hanla> 还10.04
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 额，不是我卖萌。。。是小^k^真的很小
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 额. 好吧..
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何向root所属文件夹写入文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372583 如题 正在写一个bash脚本。需要想/ect下写入一个配置文件。 尝试过cp mv sudo cp,sudo mv 以及在tmp下生成文件再把owner和group换成root后弄到ect 下也不行 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyy_xx — 2012-04-29 20:37
<a-nerd> 这是自动转发论坛的帖子吧
<ysyk> yes
<CyrusYzGTt_> lubotu2: 听说你是官方的，也不知道是哪个官方的
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 那个爬虫用shell写行不? 最近想学shell呢
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 行
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: OK~
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥好~
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 多找几个人把 lubotu2 干掉
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: ...多大仇?
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt_: 很大
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 很大
<alvin_rxg> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<a-nerd> 至于么
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 烦它不是两三天
<a-nerd> ..
<a-nerd> 又来了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 你找个帽子
<CyrusYzGTt_> !time
<a-nerd> 他这是在干嘛
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 然后给他禁言?
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: bingo
<ysyk> 是有人发这个消息“!time”，才出现的吧
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: thx
<ysyk> time
<CyrusYzGTt_> ysyk: 不光是!time只要是!开头的它都要烦你
<hamo> !time
<ysyk> 我试试
<ysyk> !sb
<imadper> hamo: 已经个被禁言了
<CyrusYzGTt_> ysyk: 已经禁了
<ysyk> !time
<ysyk> 清净了
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 你的那个拼音改了没
<alvin_rxg> 改什么？
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> jin tian
<CyrusYzGTt_> e, mei ti shi le ?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<a-nerd> .
<alvin_rxg> ?
<cfy> imadper: lisper你好
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: [20:56] <alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<cfy> adam8157: 你好
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 关掉它
<alvin_rxg> 为啥？
<CyrusYzGTt_> !4w
<a-nerd> 这里好先进
<cfy> adam8157蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 那你为啥要开它
<alvin_rxg> 因为好玩
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 一点都不好玩
<alvin_rxg> 那你别玩了呗
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: 你要再开它，我也整个bot上来，
<alvin_rxg> 随你咯
<ysyk> bot大战
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 开一个bot, 谁说话都问: 你刚才说的是什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 行，
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: 我去改代码去
<ofan_> 噢屎 有装了一堆软件
<ofan_> 198个进程
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 单无线网卡无线上网+软ap中继给远处另外一台电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372585 是这样的。我们假设有3个点。a点为某无线路由器。b点为我们使用的电脑ubuntu. c点有另外同事家的电脑。 a的信号 b可以收到。但是c太远收不到。但c能收到b的信号。 我的想法是b用户创建一个新的无线网 …
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 恩, 好
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: ps ax | wc -l  ???
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 204
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt_: 或者主动一点儿, 跟任何人都主动打招呼, 早上就问每个人, 你早点吃的什么, 中午就问你午饭吃的什么
<alvin_rxg> wow
<cfy> 117
<cfy>  
<cfy>  
<ofan_> 1100个线程
<ofan_> 还开这个虚拟机
<cfy> 显摆机器好
<adam8157> cfy: 你完了
<cfy> adam8157: ？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<roylez_> adam8157: 霸气的蛋蛋 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac281736
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 猿族真的崛起了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<ofan_> cfy: 看个视频就不行了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<imadper> roylez_:http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/QMm4pGUY06Y/?fr=1    主席, 这个怎么破?
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 【笑疯了】为睾丸新闻笑到不能自己 女主播频频NG_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 NG
<roylez_> imadper: 看过
<CyrusYzGTt_> e , ming tian bu zhi shi bu shi hao tian qi
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 21:26:37 2012
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt_> ni men shui zhi dao ne
<imadper> roylez_: ...看来我还是比不上专业刷图片和视频的..
<alvin_dd> imadper:...
<roylez_> imadper: 那是一定的
<imadper> alvin_dd: ?
 * imadper 膜拜主席 roylez_
<cfy> roylez_: 专业视频主席
<alvin_rxg> ohayo
<CyrusYzGTt_> jin tian mei kan dao piao liang mei mei
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<a-nerd> alvin_rxg和KK会不会死循环啊
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 21:27:55 2012
<cfy> a-nerd: 可以试试。。。
<cfy> 主题是网址。。。然后。。。
<cfy> alvin_dd: 会死循环么？
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: ni wan shang chi sha ya
<a-nerd> 网址Title是拼音
<CyrusYzGTt_> mei ti shi le , ha ha
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 21:29:19 2012
 * hamo 主席以来一下热闹了...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<CyrusYzGTt_> pin yin shi yi ge hao de shu ru fa
<hamo> alvin_dd: ?
<roylez_> hamo: 昨天升级升挂了，今天早上不能开机
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆了...
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<CyrusYzGTt_> mao si gai chu qu mai dong xi le
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 21:30:31 2012
<roylez_> hamo: u又不能启动，只有去朋友那里把u盘里放了个systemrescuecd的iso
<CyrusYzGTt_> imadper: wo qu mai dong xi le
<CyrusYzGTt_> mei shui le
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 不能睡眠了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372593 在右上角那个里面没有了啊～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pswzyu — 2012-04-29 21:25
<hamo> roylez_: 啥发行版
<roylez_> hamo: 哥昨天升级看到内核升级的时候有warning，哥果断的忽略了。arch
<CyrusYzGTt_> xian xia le , zai gei wo ge ti shi
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 21:32:08 2012
<CyrusYzGTt_> good
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt_> ni zai gei wo ti shi ,wo jiu gei ni shi jian ,ha ha
<hamo> roylez_: ....  带尾巴的大条主席...lol
<alvin_dd> hamo:...
<hamo> alvin_dd: 机器人？
<a-nerd> 刚刚kk说话了么？！
<roylez_> hamo: 去朋友那里白吃了两顿饭，值了
<hamo> roylez_: ....
<hamo> roylez_: 壕还在乎那两顿饭...
<roylez_> hamo: 做我的朋友是超值的
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac147811
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 此片严重泄漏我朝外交机密（修复） - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 不错
<hamo> 这个我还在想有什么好办法
 * hamo -____-""
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么防止同一封邮件被两台机器 getmail 收下来？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我不用getmail啊... offlineimap是sync类型的, 不会有这个问题
<ysyk_> 有在ubuntu上开发android应用的吗？
<ysyk_> eclipse折磨死我了
 * ofan_ 折腾到死
<ysyk_> 安装了platform 4.0，但是创建不了avd
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛤蟆嗝屁了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 被踩了
<roylez_> adam8157: 那只贼马不在啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥
<adam8157> roylez_: o
<adam8157> roylez_: systemrescuecd 搞得定LVM和LUKS么
<roylez_> adam8157: LUKS没试过。lvm我这次就有
<roylez_> adam8157: 这东西最好的地方是32位64位是一张盘
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要在笔记本上搞lvm over luks, 移动硬盘已经luks加密了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你毛片多到要加密么...
<adam8157> roylez_: 所有的东西都加密...
<ofan_> adam8157: 为啥
<yao_ziyuan> guys, long time no see! i finally made something awesome! https://sites.google.com/site/phoneticallyintuitiveenglish/
<kk> yao_ziyuan ⇪ t: Phonetically Intuitive English (PIE)
<adam8157> ofan_: 就是想...
<cfy> adam8157: roylez_ 多就不用加密了。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 加密有啥用？
<roylez_> adam8157: luks和truecrypt，哪个好？
<cfy> adam8157: 除了能放贼。。。。贼会用linux么。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 除了能防贼。。。。贼会用linux么。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 个人偏爱luks
<ofan_> adam8157: 你这么没有安全感
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<adam8157> ofan_: - -
<cfy> iGoogle: 我没grub2的配置文件来测试啊
<ofan_> adam8157: 我最多也就rsa 4096加密下
<roylez_> cfy: 你不知道ee是贼么？
<ofan_> http://i.imgur.com/tZi3H.png
<iGoogle> 破乐乐。
<cfy> roylez_: 跑到北京？
<ofan_> 笑死我了
<iGoogle> cfy: 有国语的动画没
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像没。。
<cfy> roylez: 破乐乐
<cfy> adam8157: 坏蛋蛋
<iGoogle> 又要找下载了。麻烦
<cfy> ...
<iGoogle> 坏蛋蛋，
<iGoogle> 干嘛踢他
<ofan_> 有帽的果然不一样
<adam8157> roylez_: 你lvm, boot单独分么
<roylez_> 单独分
<cfy> adam8157: ?
<cfy> adam8157: 还有invite这个功能？
<adam8157> cfy: 每当过op吧你
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 我还注册了两个频道呢
<imadper> ma
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 今天我看了下快递, 好像是很早前收到的, 但是不是你签收的
<imadper> MaskRay: 你究竟收到没有
<cfy> imadper: 你给 MaskRay 的是中文的 pcl还是英文的？
<imadper> cfy: 中文的
<a-nerd> 连接不受信任。是否仍要继续?  聊天服务器所提供的身份无法验证。
<a-nerd> 证书是自签署的。
<cfy> imadper: 那我们悄悄地说下：翻译质量有点差。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 确实有点儿渣...
<a-nerd> Empathy 无法登陆Gtalk？
<cfy> imadper: 你这不是害 MaskRay 嘛 :D
<cfy> imadper: MaskRay 应该可以直接看英文的
<imadper> cfy: 中文的总比没有哦好吧~
<imadper> cfy: 主要是我现在不喜欢看电子书了
<imadper> cfy: 一个小时上一次眼药水, 太类了
<imadper> cfy: emacs写shell脚本 ,有什么给力的插件吗? 插飞燕哥~
<cfy> imadper: 插件？你想要啥？
<imadper> cfy: 没目的性, 就是想要些拉风的插件~
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。没有。。。我很久都没写shell插件了。。。
<MaskRay> imadper: 收到了，就是上次中午你说太慢了……当天17点不到的时候到了
<imadper> MaskRay: ok, 好吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 书的纸好么？
<imadper> cfy: 你还怕我我给他盗版的?
<cfy> imadper: 你想啥呢。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我没见过书。。。我只见过中文的盗版pdf...
<cfy> imadper: 所以打听下。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我也见过盗版pdf... 太费眼睛了
<MaskRay> cfy: 随便吧……只是随便看看common lisp，不拿它干活的，干活的有haskell呢
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<imadper> 回宿舍了... 好晚了...
<MaskRay> cfy: clos的generic function目前看来是独一无二的
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。我一般都不用。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 想不出哪里非得oop...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你已经看完PCL了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 好快。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没看完。100+页，只看没写过代码
<cfy> MaskRay: 有点快。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在专研emacs lisp呢。传说emacs25会用guile来实现
<cfy> MaskRay: 你现在怎么翻墙的？
<cfy> 唉，我想看这个 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfJwFkeNLxs
<kk> cfy,啥网址y YouTube - M-x dunnet
<zhou> 本人目前架梯子用ssh
<cfy> zhou: 传说你好
<cfy> zhou: 我在给 ee 的老板免费打工呢。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: Apr 02，靠谱吗？(算上各地时区问题)
<cfy> MaskRay: 靠谱啊
<cfy> MaskRay: http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/04/02/197221/guile-scheme-emacs-lisp-compatibility-matures/insightful-comments#comments
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Guile Scheme Emacs-Lisp Compatibility Matures - Slashdot
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 让人蛋疼的12.04！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=372601 屏幕左边的这个栏栏怎么设置才能自动的去掉呢？？？？ 把浏览器最大化那个栏栏也不消失，真让人看起来蛋疼！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2012-04-29 22:20
<wallee> 用arch就免得升级
<wallee> 免得疼痛
<wallee> ubuntu这些就是图个开始的时候方便
<alvin_rxg> 王心凌 - 那年夏天宁静的海
<wallee> ？
<alvin_rxg> 王力宏 - Can You Feel My Word
<wallee> alvin_rxg: 这是什么
<alvin_rxg> nix
<xiangtong> hello
<xiangtong> 大家好。
<xiangtong> 哪位开始用12.04啦。
<kk> xiangtong, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<freeayu> 我在用
<ysyk> 1204天天提示崩溃
<Flywater> 我怎么没有
<Flywater> 我经常崩溃的基本都是opera，其次是软件中心，其他没崩溃过
<xiangtong> 这个版本的源好象还没有对吗？
<xiangtong> 网上一下子找不到12.04源哦
<ysyk> 断线一次，提示一次。还有一些乱七八糟的意外
<Flywater> opera经常崩溃还都是因为Flash……
<Flywater> 不知道你怎么搞的，这是长期支持版本应该是最稳定的了（在ubuntu中）
<iGoogle> cfy:
<cfy> iGoogle: 好了？
<iGoogle> 你的服务，负载性能不行。速度降低太快。每次我重来，就飞快，然后马上下降。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 先1xx几秒，马上直线降低到3xk
<iGoogle> 搞得我手动重启axel。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个。我啥也没弄。。。nginx 开了index...完了
<iGoogle> 搞不清啥时候可以完了。
<cfy> iGoogle: wget -c挂着下算了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你服务器上有没有l2tp的vpn服务？
<cfy> happyaron: 我没服务器了 T_T
<happyaron> cfy: 额，vps？
<cfy> happyaron: 没vps了呀，早没了
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> you ren zai ma
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^"*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 23:20:05 2012
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt_> mei ren ma
<CyrusYzGTt_> test
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_, .. ..  ㍯ 
<cfy> roylez: 主席！！！！
<cfy> roylez: 睡了没。我来上海看您
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> 什么时候？
<cfy> roylez_: 欢乐谷去过没？
<CyrusYzGTt_> cfy:  you qian ren
<roylez_> cfy: 没兴趣
<cfy> roylez_: 那你离欢乐谷近么？
<CyrusYzGTt_> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> roylez_: 主席老了。。。玩不动了。。。
<roylez_> 去过珠海的，相当失望
<cfy> roylez_: .......
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<roylez_> 哥睡了 cfy
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，好梦
<CyrusYzGTt_> .
<CyrusYzGTt_> you ren mei
<CyrusYzGTt_> zen mo tu ran gan jue zhe ge shi jie shang zhi sheng wo yi ge ren le
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^,*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 23:32:19 2012
<ofan> ni hao ma
<cfy> ofan: ta bu hao
<ofan> 累了 睡觉
<CyrusYzGTt_> fa xian jin tian wan shang ren hao xiang hen shao
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^3*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 23:33:26 2012
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: ni hui wu jiao ?
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt_: 一夜没睡
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: mao si ni jing chang zhe yang
<CyrusYzGTt_> zhu xi ye gua le !
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+(&?3._,^I*Ä'0ß´！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_dd> alvin_rxg:Sun Apr 29 23:34:53 2012
<CyrusYzGTt_> alvin_rxg: ni wan de hen shuang ma
<CyrusYzGTt_> ofan: 你睡了吗
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<alvin_dd> MeaCulpa_:...
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 你还没睡
<raylei> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 你变量的命名规则是啥
 * adam8157 还没睡的过来看吐槽, 哈哈哈 http://lunduke.com/?p=2953
<adam8157> Why Linux Sucks & Why Linux Does Not Suck – THE VIDEOS
<iGoogle> cfy: 不下载了。我压片完成了。
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: 这不坑么。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee真讨厌。。。
<lainme> 忘带钥匙，悲剧了
<cfy> lainme: @_@
<cfy> lainme: 主席睡了。。。
<cfy> lainme: 神还没睡
<iGoogle> cfy: 速度太慢了。才50%
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<lainme> 我只是来自言自语一下
<cfy> iGoogle: 你哪来的资源？
<iGoogle> 我释放了flv的音轨，压完了。
<cfy> ........
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: ..
<lainme> U坛也没什么想回的帖子
<lainme> claymore今天疑似腰斩烂尾了
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=372607 cfy
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ t: mkv 压片 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<lainme> 小组讨论差点出大事
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 没规则
<adam8157> lainme: 啥大事儿?
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 。。。那变量多了，怎么办
<adam8157> lainme: 看这个, http://lunduke.com/?p=2953 这人很逗 Why Linux Sucks & Why Linux Does Not Suck
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Lunduke.com
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 自己都不知道那个变量是干啥的
<lainme> adam8157: 房间缺氧。有位肺不好的同学差点不能呼吸
<adam8157> lainme: 话说我前几天去红十字会培训了急救员资格证
<CyrusYzGTt_> 英语不好，真悲催
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 尽量接近自然语言
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 不会英语，可以拼音嘛
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 网上貌似很鄙视用拼音命名的
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 管别人想法作甚
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 嗯
<lainme> 去借钥匙好了。无非是花点钱
<cfy> lainme: 借钥匙要花钱？
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 话说网络爬虫好做吗
<lainme> cfy: 恩
<lainme> 算了，万一养的小白鼠被发现就不好了
<lainme> 真纠结
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 不知
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 话说英语还是有用的，有空稍微学学
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 毕竟我们中文不适合目前的计算机架构
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 嗯
<cfy> lainme: @_@
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 话说目前还有其它的计算机体系吗
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt_: 反正你用的没有，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 我想知道
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 想知道体系之外的东东啥样
<CyrusYzGTt_> MeaCulpa_: 你知道不，体系之外的计算机
<lainme> 逐渐都走了
<cfy> lainme: 亲
<lainme> 我还等到2点
<cfy> lainme: 我还没走。。。我还在关注你动态。。。
<cfy> lainme: 我还没走。。。我还在关注你de 动态。。。
<cfy> lainme: 我还没走。。。我还在关注你的动态。。。
<lainme> cfy: 谢谢支持
<cfy> lainme: 为啥要等到2点？
<lainme> cfy: 舍友去深圳看演唱会。2点才能到
<cfy> lainme: ...
<alvin_dd> cfy:...
<cfy> lainme: 那还好其实。。。
<adam8157> lainme: 手机呢?
<lainme> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> lainme: 你现在哪里呢? 宿舍门口手机上网?
<ptdzm> ubuntu12.4蛋疼的保存不了屏幕的亮度了，有大侠知道原因的么~~
<lainme> adam8157: 公共休息室。目前还是电脑。没电了就用手机继续
<adam8157> lainme: 那还好
<cfy> lainme: 好学校。。。
<cfy> adam8157: lainme: 晚安咯
<adam8157> cfy: 晚安
<lainme> cfy: 晚安
<may1i> .
<xiamx> 更新 12.04
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 干什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> nix
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，明天给安排得只剩一节课了。教授都跑了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 那你也不去了被。
<alvin_rxg> 还是去吧，去学校偷流量。
<kk>  06:07
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-22
<MeaCulpa> morning
<imtxc> 今天google 这个地球日的很赞啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 早哦
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 早. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> iMadper: 早，今天的 google doogle 很赞哦，去看看
<imtxc> iMadper: .hk
<iMadper> imtxc: 不看
<imtxc> iMadper: ........
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是怎么了
<iMadper> 在忙.
 * imtxc 同去忙
 * MeaCulpa 从来都看不到doodle, ncr
<iMadper> $: uptime  ==>   09:20:36 up 10 days, 22:54,  8 users,  load average: 0.27, 0.21, 0.11
<iMadper> 我的笔记本....
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 推荐个放tablet的架子
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 多大的tablet?
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 10"的
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 小平板而已, 随便一个便宜的支架就可以了吧... 或者找个底座...
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 我一想到支架, 就想到电视支架了...
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 支架: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/185311    底座: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13481716308&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1366594060_3k8_2089080175     ... 其实我不了解这东西...
<alvin_rxg> Title: E-table 易得宝 LS12 便携式支架 9.9元（华东、华南地区）-易迅网-国内促销,数码配件 - 什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: hk 也看不到么
<imtxc> 我在 .com 也看不到 google
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: :)
<liuhangbin>  /msg NickServ identify bluesun13
 * imtxc 又走光一个密码 cc freeflyi1g
<liuhangbin> 郁闷……&
<liuhangbin> 悲剧啊
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: lol
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知道，从不去hk
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 一直ncr
<MeaCulpa> lol
 * freeflyi1g is listening Bohemian Rhapsody
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 箱子？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: bosede 
<freeflyi1g> bose wave music system 
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 赞
<sjd_zeus> 同志们
<sjd_zeus> 请问xfce4下，调节音量的时候显示音量百分比的是哪个软件包呢
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 我做的pasta sauce超好吃
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: alsa-mixer?
<sjd_zeus> 不行，alsa-mixer装过了
<sjd_zeus> 我在xfce4的面板里面找不到声音选项
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 哦? 我一般以超市买来的为基础，再加点自己的东西
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 没有mixer？
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: ketchup还是自己做放心
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 国产番茄？至少要买好点的阿
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 进口的peeled tomato方便
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: Henz的也都是分装的
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 进口的Pasta Source也不贵嘛
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: Henz烂
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 超市里有的是便宜的意大利货
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 可是占了60%的市场份额
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 实在搞不定的话, 就把 exec amixer -c 0 set Master 2dB+  绑定到某个你喜欢的快捷键上面就行了. 
<sjd_zeus> 装了呀
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 那是美国人二
<sjd_zeus> iMadper,  我现在可以调节音量
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 身在中国，美国货也不便宜，还不如用便宜的意大利货色
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 哦. 
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 就是在调节的时候 看不到百分比
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 在美国的话，美国产品有价格优势，在中国就没了
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 我现在都自己做
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 应该在按快捷键的时候有个小图标 显示音量的百分比的呀
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 麻烦阿...番茄洋葱品种也不一样
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: O_a 不知道, 没用过你的wm
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 你来魔都住好了，这里这类东西多...
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 你推荐的太贵了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 9.9 诶..
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 9.9rmb, 还不够你早餐钱...
<imtxc> ketchup ? MeaCulpa freeflyi1g  这个不是买现成的么
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 确实考虑要不要搬去魔都，魔都的房价比北京便宜很多了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: +1
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 我现在大多自己做
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 本来成都是个好地方. 不过地震真是太多了.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ketchup这个词freefly用措了，只有再制番茄酱才叫ketchup, 是不能再用来烧菜的
<MeaCulpa> ketchup是加工终点了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 成都那大盆地不靠谱啊，非常不利于污染物扩散
<MeaCulpa> ketchup和tomato paste是两码事
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 珠海呢? 我的几个目标城市呀.... 成都是已经不考虑了
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: xfce4-mixer + xfce4-notifyd
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 珠海貌似不错
<iOpera> iMadper: 成都工作，妹子多。
<iMadper> iOpera: 多是多, 成都妹子脾气大. 
<imtxc> iOpera: 川妹子不科学
<iOpera> 珠海最没味
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在工作定位到哪家了？
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 恩, 那还好. 求remote工作!
<iMadper> imtxc: 没呢~ 
<imtxc> iMadper: 小气 还不跟我说
<iMadper> imtxc: 愁呀... 正愁怎么给我老大写邮件呢
<sjd_zeus> pudge 这两个都有安装呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 你老大？ 什么？
<sjd_zeus> pudge 我在系统设置里面没有看到声音的选项
<iMadper> imtxc: 我之前实习的时候, 组里的老大呀
<iOpera> 支持soho
<imtxc> iMadper: 写给他做什么呢？ 不是贵组没有人头了么？
<iMadper> iOpera: 珠海...
<iOpera> iMadper: 裸聊也是soho
<iOpera> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 让他帮我投别的组呀
 * imtxc 亲自验证 川妹子不靠谱
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<iOpera> imtxc: 咋不靠？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你还考虑那家公司呢啊。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: .. .. ..
<imtxc> iOpera: 太软
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的找不到好的. 都是小公司. 
<iMadper> imtxc: -1
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: xfce4-volumed 这个装了么
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 魔都你可以住很远的地方，交通仍能接受，帝度不行
<iMadper> 川妹子, 脾气大, 粗口多, 过于开放!
<imtxc> iMadper: ..... 难道我遇到的都软？ 一捏就没了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 房价其实是一样的，只不过魔都交通稍好
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 也装了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我说的不是脾气。。。
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: xfce4-mixer就是声音选项，volumed就是applet
<sjd_zeus> xfce4-settings-manager里面没有声音的选项哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你就跟老大直说呗，再投到别的组哇 
<sjd_zeus> 只有在混音器里面可以调节
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不了解情况. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 再让这个irc里面的大佬帮你顶顶
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 你的xfce4-settings-manager里面有声音选项吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在大佬的公司, 我水平不够. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不就去小公司先忍忍吧
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 不在这个里面你直接运行xfce4-mixer
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 可以去pity的公司. 
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 这个就是声音选项
<sjd_zeus> 直接运行可以呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不能没钱呀... 我都有妹子了... 
 * iMadper 还不如没有妹子呢...
<sjd_zeus> 我是按快捷键的时候看不到声音的百分比
<imtxc> iMadper, 求别炫耀
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你再运行xfce4-volumed，就会出来applet
<imtxc> iMadper, 再炫耀就得 ignore 你了....
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 魔都价格比帝都低多了
<imtxc> iMadper, pity 是什么公司
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己问他去.
<sjd_zeus> 我运行了xfce4-volumed没反应
<imtxc> iMadper, 在我就问了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就等他在
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 江苏路地铁附近还有3w的房子
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 这地段在北京没5w都下不来了
 * iMadper 找个做传呼机的公司吧. 好歹是通信公司. 
<imtxc> sjd_zeus, xfce4-mixer
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: +!
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你右键面板，添加控件，没有音量这项么，不科学啊，必须有的
<imtxc> 北京的房东好奇葩
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 而且你按快捷键调节音量，也有notification谈出来的
<sjd_zeus> 没有
<sjd_zeus> 没有音量
<sjd_zeus> 我就奇怪呢
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 注销xfce试试
<sjd_zeus> 肯定是少装了啥
<sjd_zeus> 我试试
<sjd_zeus> 出来了
<sjd_zeus> 超难看哦
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 。。你太难伺候了。。
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/234563.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: [图]与世界上其它地方相比 你有多富裕？_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<sjd_zeus> 我之前装debian testing xfce4 cd版的时候出来的小图标很漂亮的
<sjd_zeus> 现在超难看
<imtxc> iMadper, 肯定是炫耀贴  不看
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 那个应该是gnome下的apptlet吧，
<iMadper> imtxc: 让你丫自己去测的
<Pudge> 你要好看的有很多，你可以装一个faenzi风格的图标，就好看了
<imtxc> iMadper, 结果堪忧
<iMadper> imtxc: 我69%
<iMadper> imtxc: 我真不知道怎么还会有31%的人比我还穷... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你多少?
<Pudge> 那天是谁告诉我kernel 3.8 就intel 有线网卡有点bug的，坑爹
<imtxc> iMadper, 它不给我算
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 江苏路地铁边上是很好的地段了
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 3w是老房子，魔都人比较care房子质量
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 但是住住真的很不错
<imtxc> iMadper, 收入的话 我能到80% 了....
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 我们父辈思路不一样，他们宁可郊区新房，所以当年被我党赶出外环不少人
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 我一直批他们二呢
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 北京人本来也在意房子的质量的. 不过后来房价涨上去之后, 大家就强迫自己不在意房子质量了...
<imtxc> iMadper, 北京人不注意房屋质量啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 魔都洗脑程度，帝度不能比的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 魔都是现代化国家资本主义高压管理的典范
<imtxc> iMadper, 他们有个地板砖  就认为是"精装修"了啊
<imtxc> iMadper, 恩,我说的是房东
<iMadper> imtxc: 这一点, 我猜测, 魔度的房东也一样
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:24.54)
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: O_e
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 我擦我家祖上老房子那片现在一个是学区房一个是新天地...
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 现在都在外环作屌丝呢
<imtxc> iMadper, 确实, 估计4线小县城的房东还保持了良知
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵司的x86也要卖？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我操，我都能到0.82%，这网站真尼玛扯淡
<iMadper> Pudge: 膜拜土壕!!!
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可以不卖给联想不
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: imtxc , 换是我，惹急了也会群租出去泯灭良知报复社会
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 卖了最好
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 土豪你妹，我就刚够温饱好么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 卖了才有好处
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也刚好温饱, 我就是69%...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 卖给浪潮阿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我没别的意思，要卖就卖了，别卖联想啊……
<iMadper> Pudge: 我是吃馒头刚好温饱, 你是吃鲍鱼刚好温饱...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 当真卖浪潮？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 如果我是CEO就卖给浪潮
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 可惜我不是，所以，联想....
<Pudge> iMadper: 扯的，我认真的，就是日常正常生活，也不说天天馒头咸菜啥的，就是正常自己做饭，有点肉啥的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不知道卖浪潮是好事还是坏事，反正浪潮现在……卖了的话不知道浪潮自己研发的成果是不是就白费了
<Pudge> iMadper: 这网站尽鸡巴忽悠人
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 研发啥？
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 可是我69也够温饱... 
<onlylove> 毕竟浪潮现在自己能造小型机的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 安腾？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 浪潮的天梭，现在国内能造8路机器的，x86
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 小机落伍了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, ...
<iMadper> ibm卖给联想之后, 以后组内买服务器, 我就知能推荐富士通/hp/dell之流了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得就浪潮和曙光国内有8路机器
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc> Pudge, 82% 不错了 说明还是有 18% 的人比你穷
<onlylove> iMadper: hp吧，dell不行
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ibm x86本来就没啥优势吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 反正现在都是卖Service卖忽悠卖人
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不知道.. 我没对比过. 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 优势还是有的，品质就是好
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我之前去机房, 看见富士通的机器做工很好.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ibm的机器, 我拆开之后, 丫就自动关机了!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你们本来就该保留日系产业链
<onlylove> iMadper: 岛国的货没得说，做工就是好
<imtxc> Pudge, iMadper 他都不算我的  http://imagebin.org/254900
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: lol 静电保护？
<Pudge> iMadper: 是0.82%，我才觉得扯淡，82%我才觉得正常
<onlylove> iMadper: 自动保护了，检查到机器被拆开了，有开关的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 五角大楼开得公司，岂容你随便开盖？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 反正就是, 开机的时候我拆开他, 然后试图插入一排内存进去, 结果刚一碰到, 就关机了... 试了好多次, 都这样
<onlylove> x86不能热插内存吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫乱填
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 必须可以呀. 好多年就支持了
<Pudge> iMadper: 1000.。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就没见过可以热插内存的x86 server
<iMadper> Pudge: 他家人多
<iMadper> onlylove: 我每次rhel发新版本, 就跑过机房测试一下! 
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果不支持, 我测得都是啥...
<imtxc> iMadper, 我没乱填  我的资产真是那样...
<Pudge> onlylove: 热插拔cpu都支持了，热拔插内存算啥。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Power都不能
<iMadper> imtxc: 你家1000口人?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要看啥产品
<onlylove> iMadper: 贵司的机器好高级，我知道热插内存的可以，但是没见过
<onlylove> Pudge: 我只是说没见过而已
<iMadper> onlylove: 多数numa的机器都行.
<iMadper> onlylove: 稍微新一些的numa的机器都可以.
<Pudge> imtxc: 你咋不填上中国人口总数
<imtxc> iMadper, Pudge 其实我没懂 equity 的意思,我以为是资产
<Pudge> imtxc: 那200是啥？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39807/ibm-how-to-%20earn-money
<alvin_rxg> Title: IBM 卖掉服务器后靠什么挣钱？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> 靠忽悠挣钱
<MeaCulpa> 靠忽悠阿，方案阿
<imtxc> Pudge, 我财产真不值200
<imtxc> Pudge, 你过来花300,把我所有的家产带走
<Pudge> imtxc: 。。电脑都不止这个价了
<iMadper> onlylove: ibm本来也不靠服务器主要赚钱吧?
<imtxc> Pudge, 这又不是我买的 啃老啃来的
<leemeng0x61> imtxc: 真有福
<onlylove> iMadper: 无所谓的，反正是x86卖了不影响的，ibm有power
<imtxc> iMadper, Pudge 这个太不准了, 10W 就到了2.21% 了
<Pudge> imtxc: iMadper 为啥你们的页面跟我不同，不就是填一个年收入么，
<onlylove> iMadper: 以后提到ibm就是彻头彻尾的高端了
<imtxc> Pudge, 有两个
<Pudge> imtxc: iMadper 怎么你们还有填什么家庭资产什么的
<imtxc> Pudge, wealth 啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也是, imtxc 是自己点那个复杂的.
<iMadper> Pudge: 我直接 income
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦艹, 年收入呀? 
<Pudge> 看到了，那个是浮云，资产怎么算，
<imtxc> iMadper, 擦 你月收入就干掉了  38%了
<iMadper> Pudge: 贱命一条, 值多少钱? 我直接写上去就行了. 身无旁物, 家, 徒四壁立.
<iMadper>  imtxc: .......你月收入比我高
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39810/twitter-not-support-ie-6-7
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter 将不再支持 IE6 和 IE7 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET (@ oschina.net)
<imtxc> iMadper, 你丫不工作,才比我少一点点儿
<Pudge> iMadper: imtxc 这网站太扯淡，估计就是那些富人弄出来，让穷人闭嘴的
<MeaCulpa> POWER太贵了，想要降价但又不敢，卖了x86也许可以促使某些大佬试试看发展POWER, 但我估计没人有这个魄力
<imtxc> iMadper, 你要是一工作 我就得挂了  以后炫耀冒冒家的免费饮料和脆脆杀的估计就是你了
<iMadper> ...........
 * iMadper 睡觉去...
<imtxc> onlylove, 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 免费可乐和脆脆鲨？我这也有，来不
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iOpera> onlylove: Ti没妹子
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 18m没妹子
<onlylove> iOpera: 有啊……怎么没有啊，只是没有没结婚的而已
<onlylove> iOpera: 这边妹子占大概四分之一
<imtxc> onlylove, 求去 ti
<onlylove> iOpera: 53个员工
<onlylove> imtxc: 做芯片开发，你玩的来？
<iOpera> onlylove: 啥。ti过来的。没看见过。
<onlylove> imtxc: 销售也成
<iOpera> 都结婚了。还叫妹子？
<onlylove> iOpera: TI哪里的
<imtxc> onlylove, 你玩啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 桌面
<imtxc> onlylove, 我跟你玩吧 你当我老大
<iOpera> 谁知道啥部分的。通常都是销售的
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 魔都人就是有腔调啊，唉注重房子质量，帝都这二手房价格几乎就是新房价格
<iOpera> ti的傻，90%跟着国内代理一起来。
<onlylove> iOpera: 我是说，TI哪个地方的，这边有单身的妹子，但是不好区分
<iOpera> 不记得
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，deskhelp你也不嫌弃？
<tryit> 一个字符串数组，包含一系列待执行的命令，如何同时执行，但保证顺序输出?即cmd[0]的输出最开始出现，接着是cmd[1]的。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我因为这工作搞得给我打电话的都说，你之前不是做这个的么，靠，我之前是sa
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<imtxc> onlylove, 不嫌弃
<imtxc> gfrog, 膜拜
<gfrog> imtxc: 边儿去
<gfrog> imtxc: 拜壕铛去
<imtxc> gfrog, 棍儿刮你
<onlylove> imtxc: 节操呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 长能耐了呢。
<imtxc> iOpera, MeaCulpa onlylove 安庆妹子知道不^
<onlylove> 安庆是哪里的
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 乃咋认识安庆妹子呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 猴总。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: cisco的tcp ip routing去都在讲ios上的命令啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 上周末爬禅房被人虐惨了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 看不下去
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃可以不看配置啊。虽然理论有点枯燥
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/234530.htm  这个牛
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新研究可使任何植物变成食物来源_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<yunfan> imtxc: 安庆在哥家乡隔壁
<imtxc> freeflyi1g, 皮肤真的好  cc yunfan 
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 有租自行车的就好了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不是地一个这么说的 似乎许多人喜欢夸安徽的女的皮肤好 我个人是没看见有多好
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 必须的啊，南方妹子都很水灵的
<iOpera> ff好这口啊。
<imtxc> yunfan, 身在福中啊你是
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 太南方了 会黑
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛 我都没女朋友 有什么福的 美国也有穷鬼啊
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 所以安徽正好啊，不男不北
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 而且安徽穷 你勾女的成本不高 不过我们这些安徽男的就苦逼了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 果然看成了不男不女
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> yunfan: 乃是安徽的？
<yunfan> freeflying: 安徽黄山 如假包换
<imtxc> yunfan, 羡慕
<yunfan> imtxc: 我去年买了个表
<freeflying> yunfan: 那地我以前常去，屯溪的还是那个县的？
<imtxc> yunfan, 买个表
<yunfan> freeflying: 黟县  嘿嘿 
<iOpera> 好黑的地方。 yunfan
<freeflying> yunfan: 去过
<imtxc> yunfan, 黄山不是很好么
<yunfan> freeflying: 你是去黟县还是歙县？
<freeflying> yunfan: 都去过
<imtxc> ....... 黑多... 这个字怎么拼
<yunfan> iOpera: 黄山以前叫黟山 不过黟确实是因为石头黑得名的
<iOpera> 。。这怎么读
<freeflying> imtxc: yi
<yunfan> freeflying: 恩 你果然去过 知道读音是明证
<iOpera> 奇葩的字
<imtxc> 黟 果然啊
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 你去字典里搜 这个字就一个用途 就是我们那里
<yunfan> 歙县的歙也是一样
<freeflying> yunfan: 有年在屯溪过年的，大年初一就去了西递
<iOpera> 估计都是土语。
<freeflying> yunfan: 都快15年了
<yunfan> freeflying: 恩 如果是15年的话 你记不记得那有个应天齐美术馆
<freeflying> yunfan: 大概在屯溪前前后后过了有3-4个春节
<freeflying> yunfan: 倒是没在意
<freeflying> yunfan: 屯溪的茶干，还有香榧什么的比较喜欢
<yunfan> freeflying: 其实我们那的茶干更好吃 有个关路茶干 你下回可以试试 他们是五香的
<imtxc> yunfan, 是不是铁观音也是你们那里的
<yunfan> 屯溪的烧饼不错
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是 那个福建的
<freeflying> yunfan: 那烧饼以前经常吃，还带出来送人
<onlylove> 安溪铁观音比较有名的，不过我不喝那个
<freeflying> yunfan: 一直想去牯牛降的，不知道现在怎么样了
<yunfan> freeflying: 现在开发了 还是旅游区 你可以去嘛  又不远
<yunfan> onlylove: 安溪不是安徽 额
<yunfan> 我觉得安溪铁观音那帮人的程序员比较牛 
 * imtxc 擦 你害我吧一个阿尔卑斯咽下去了 yunfan 
<yunfan> imtxc: 你牙齿烂了几颗?
<airead> imtxc, 为什么听说说 阿尔卑斯，我就闻到了它的甜味呢
<dnf> ubuntu系统自带几种字体，怎么切换
<imtxc> yunfan, 是那种一颗一颗的 不是带杆子的
<dnf> imtxc, 
<imtxc> dnf, lol
<yunfan> imtxc: 我问你牙齿
<dnf> imtxc, you play lol
<imtxc> yunfan, 牙齿健在 估计也也坚持不了多久了
<dnf> imtxc, ubuntu系统自带几种字体，怎么切换
<fivesheep> freeflying: 生活很滋润啊
<freeflying> fivesheep: 咋说啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 我的牙齿已经阵亡好几颗  现在我就靠左边的牙齿咬东西
<yunfan> fivesheep: 你不也一样 额
<yunfan> 这里没四川的?
<onlylove> yunfan: 四川的忙着救灾呢
<imtxc> yunfan,  阿尔卑斯导致的?
<imtxc> dnf, 不懂啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是  我不喜欢吃那个
<leemeng0x61> 我不就是四川的
<yunfan> imtxc: 各种其他的牌子
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 没感觉?
<leemeng0x61> 什么没感觉？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 地震吧？
<leemeng0x61> yunfan: 没有
<yunfan> 上次在淘宝上看到个卖手摇发电机的  带个插座 输出220v电 700快  感觉还不错
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> 这种东西就是和应急
<onlylove> 手摇……
<leemeng0x61> UbuntuTalk: 你是那个群里的
<onlylove> 我怎么想起那种最早版本的OLPC
<freeflying> skype登陆不上了
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-726422-1-1.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 入门级公路车——Fuji Sportif 1.1C，通勤工具 - Show单车 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz! (@ chiphell.com)
<gfrog> freeflying: 有钱人，搞fuji车。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 人家是公司给钱
<freeflying> 国内咋没公司鼓励员工骑车呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃也给公司提提建议呗，反正贵司那么壕
<freeflying> gfrog: RH更靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: RH穷的一逼。
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在各种降福利啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 不可能啊，新的CEO总会给大家带点什么的
<yunfan> 带降福利 学yahoo的姐姐
<onlylove> freeflying: 得看什么样的公司，什么样的地方，比方说帝都地铁都要跑一小时的路程，你骑单车？为啥不在公司附近住？房租付不起
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说过中国区的CEO跟我们没关系啊。
<freeflying> onlylove: 北京城里就不是给我这样屌丝住的
<onlylove> freeflying: 那你是怎么办呢，远程上班？还是把公司迁到五环
<freeflying> onlylove: 我家里蹲
<onlylove> freeflying: 那就无所谓骑单车上班了，逛街差不多
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚乃们在望京租个楼靠谱。折磨死在村儿里住的铛铛童鞋，啊哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/question/870118_107364
<alvin_rxg> Title: 从哪里下载apache 开源的源代码 ？ 例如：lucene hadoop - 开源中国 OSChina.NET (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> 居然有人不知道哪里下载apache的source code
<freeflying> fivesheep: nnd，手机上的skype登陆不了了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你说我搞个几百块的公路靠谱不
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然不。
<gfrog> freeflying: 东方红上蹲个二手铝架4500/4600吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: 太贵了，没地放只最大问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 拆开了扔床底下无压力啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 3000上下该能收到。不过可能成色一般。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我家的都是高箱床，下面没法放东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 挂墙上。
<freeflying> gfrog: 也是没地
<yunfan> http://dapenti.org/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=76194
<yunfan> freeflying: 几百快 额
<gfrog> freeflying: 墙上都没地儿？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃家墙上挂的啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是算了，不折腾了
<gfrog> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12739680082
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<chenxiongfei> HI good moring*
<freeflying> gfrog: 家里又小孩，这些都不靠谱
<chenxiongfei> 各位好
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃为了娃放弃真多。
<imtxc> gfrog, 那个价钱仅仅是架子么
<gfrog> imtxc: 应该还负责包装。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 你以后也会的，除非不要孩子
<gfrog> freeflying: 肯定不要。
<gfrog> freeflying: 除非移民
 * gfrog 反正到哪都是贱民，出去了至少能给娃个好身体。
<freeflying> gfrog: enjoy :)
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 膜拜酷啪
<iOpera> 昨天看中一车，结果前变数，大盘几次上不去。 gfrog 
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 前两天居然有人加我 给我卖你的那个素材 丫居然收费100
<iOpera> 变速
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃还要收车？
<iOpera> 还要
<gfrog> iOpera: 那不是啥大事，前拨稍微调下就好。
<iOpera> 店里的调了，还是有点
<iOpera> 不是shimaro的
<iOpera> no
<gfrog> iOpera: 那是啥？ 顶多就是sram了。
<iOpera> 好像是的
<gfrog> iOpera: 说实话sram一般都比shimano的贵。
<iOpera> 是贵些
<iOpera> 还差些。nnnnd
<gfrog> iOpera: 看个人喜好了，反正我一直用sram，也适应了丫的糙猛快的风格。
<iOpera> 3级的大盘，颜色不同。怀疑不是标准的。。
<iOpera> 没档位显示的。
<gfrog> iOpera: 山地？ 没啥标准不标准啦。 没档位显示的一般比较高端。 XXD
<iOpera> 高。。。。搞
<gfrog> iOpera: 像新的X7,X9就没变速小窗, shimano好像高端型号也都没小窗
<iOpera> 好像是X6?
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/254905
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<gfrog> iOpera: 没x6吧。。 山寨的？
<iOpera> 那不记得啊
<iOpera> 还要买硅胶坐垫
<gfrog> iOpera: 别买那玩意，没用
<gfrog> iOpera: 找个稍微硬点的坐垫，用骑行裤。
<gfrog> iOpera: 软坐垫容易磨到腿，而且泄力
<srdgame> 升级13.04后字体好虚啊，
<iOpera> 。。明显测试，舒服些啊
<srdgame> 肿么调节一下啊
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃再骑100km试下？
<iOpera> 绝不搞这么远的
<hooluwa> emma 是毛意思啊
<iOpera> srdgame: 贴图。 or 删除 ~/.fonts.conf
<iOpera> gfrog: 你准备留一个蛋蛋？
<srdgame> iOpera, 我先去删除一下试试
<srdgame> iOpera, 报告，我没有.fonts.conf
<dnf> srdgame, 是虚
<iOpera> 那贴图看看
<dnf> iOpera, 我也没有
<srdgame> iOpera, dnf http://snag.gy/estGY.jpg
<imtxc> iOpera,  求下载
<srdgame> iOpera, firefox里面就更厉害了
<dnf> srdgame, 火狐可以设置字体
<srdgame> dnf, 升级前字体还是可以的，
<iOpera> srdgame: 小小有点差异而已
<iOpera> imtxc: 啥
<srdgame> iOpera,  -_-! 大神来个解决方法吧，
<dnf> srdgame, 设置成点阵的
<iOpera> 最多是 hints 没开全
<iOpera> srdgame: http://imagebin.org/254906
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<imtxc> iOpera, 你发的那个图的种子啊
<imtxc> io
<iOpera> imtxc: ... 那别人网站的。
<yunfan> http://stallman.org/articles/children.html  大胡子的觉悟 不要孩子
<alvin_rxg> Title: Why it is important not to have children. (@ stallman.org)
<imtxc> iOpera, http://imagebin.org/254905
<imtxc> iOpera, 好吧...
<srdgame> iOpera, 肿么开全呢
<iOpera> srdgame: 去论坛抄 ~/.fonts.conf。全部字体，或者wqy，设置fullhints
<srdgame> ubuntu不待见中文了啊,
<srdgame> 唉，曾经都蛮好的。 
<srdgame> 我说默认字体
<onlylove> 编码的问题吧，你是不是locale不全
<onlylove> utf-8 gbk gb-2312 gb-18030
<lastrealizing> 最近ubuntu老是卡死有木有
<lastrealizing> 奇葩的是鼠标居然还可以动
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora也出现这个情况
<onlylove> x坏掉了？还是你们用的gnome3
<CyrusYzGTt> systemctl restart gdm.service 就没事，不过 如果 ctrl+alt+f2 这些不能用就只能重启
<CyrusYzGTt> 午休去，下午还要上班
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 又被systemd虐了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<onlylove> systemctl是啥，systemd?
<onlylove> 表示还在用sysv init
<widon> 有人用qtcreator吗
<widon> 提示怎么是黄色底，白色字啊，怎么设置啊
<ofan> widon: 啥提示
<ofan> widon: 设置里可以调主题配色
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/karnataka/mathematical-genius-shakuntala-devi-no-more/article4640134.ece
<alvin_rxg> Title: Shakuntala Devi strove to simplify maths for students - The Hindu (@ thehindu.com)
<widon> ofan, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=421978
<alvin_rxg> Title: qtcreator提示字体显示不清 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<srdgame> onlylove, 我这里只装了utf8
<huntxu> roylez: 去偷她的腦？
<roylez> huntxu: 我不吃猴脑
<huntxu> .
<huntxu> roylez: 高價賣給intel
<roylez> huntxu: 开23次方那个太惊怵了
<x-lucky> 有什么办法，可以将我的wine程序锁在任务栏吗？
<imtxc> roylez, 她的脑子构造不一样么
<huntxu> roylez: 50s =.=
<huntxu> roylez: 201digits
<huntxu> 怎麽做到的。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 仅仅用阿三开挂来解释，已经不够了
<huntxu> roylez: 我懷疑她是韓國人
<roylez> ....
<imtxc> ...
<skraito> hi any True Jesus Church member here
<x-lucky> 为什么我用google搜索每次网页转网页都特别慢呢/？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 你好
<gfrog> iOpera: 车架尺寸和坐垫位置调好了不会硌到蛋的
<imtxc> gfrog, 那那种百愿价位的车 人都是怎么骑的?
 * IsoaSFlus 烧壕
<gfrog> imtxc: 还是那句话，骑100km试试
 * IsoaSFlus 烧壕
<imtxc> gfrog, 多少时间?
<IsoaSFlus> ***
<gfrog> imtxc: 4小时吧，差不多了。
<iMadper> gfrog: freeflying http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00C65XVCQ/ref=gb1h_tit_c-3_4072_A2OZ5WDWZH2CLL?smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1DTBX6KMQN0NRXX77KJ8&pf_rd_i=276134071&pf_rd_p=70104072   这车可以吗？
 * iMadper 我擦， 没注意看， 瞬间被秒了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper, 还有啊 我订了一辆
<roylez> imtxc iMadper 你们都是有钱人
<imtxc> roylez, 定货而已,又不买
<roylez> imtxc iMadper 今天亚马逊有什么亮点吗？
 * IsoaSFlus 你們都是有钱人
<piggybox> hummer汽车倒闭了开始做自行车了？
<imtxc> roylez, 没发现挖
<roylez> imtxc: 今天亚马逊都被人踩抽了啊
<gfrog> imtxc: iMadper 山寨货。
<gfrog> imtxc: 订毛，不如去买个单速捷安特。
<imtxc> gfrog, 就是定着玩儿,看有货没
 * imtxc 求推荐五一去几天的地方,别太远,别太贵,别太冷?  大连怎么样 cc iMadper 
 * lainme 家里是最好的，准备几天的粮食闭门不出
<imtxc> lainme, ..
<roylez> imtxc: 福岛，一人尊享，百万休闲海景豪宅任挑
<imtxc> ....
<iOpera> gfrog: 啥。距离没啥调的
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 新手求教，c语言中读取mysql一个表中所有数据并显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421980 这个要怎么实现啊？？百度出来的一些都不懂/。。。求大神指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 红领巾蛋蛋 — 2013-04-22 13:22
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:26 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-04-14 trunk 40286) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> roylez: 今天店庆。
<iMadper> imtxc: 去东莞。
<imtxc> iMadper, 东莞的消费比帝都还高
<freeflying> iMadper: 你靠你价格了吗
<lomandv> yunfan, 你那发电机在哪买的能给个地址吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 价格了嘛？要走z秒杀， 直接降到1k+
<freeflying> iMadper: 我对山地没需求
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦。
<roylez> iMadper: 你对眼罩了解不？
<freeflying> roylez: 主席烧眼罩了啊
<roylez> freeflying: 你知道有什么靠谱的吗？
<freeflying> 靠，家里真冷，换件迪卡侬的速干衣
<freeflying> roylez: 不知道
<freeflying> gfrog: 迪卡侬这货的性价比还是不错的
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<freeflying> gfrog: 这牌子啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我去年双11薅了个dkn的皮肤风衣，也不错。很轻很挡风
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过原价就坑爹些了。
<roylez> gfrog: dkny？
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 迪卡侬蓝色货品和打折货不错，一般的货价格稍坑爹些。
<gfrog> roylez: 啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: 必须的啊
<roylez> gfrog: 没啥，我说的山寨品牌
<freeflying> roylez: 主席眼里只有amarni这些的
<gfrog> roylez: 壕扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 你别听他的
<roylez> gfrog: dkn V587
<gfrog> roylez: 壕扎西
<freeflying> DKNY/GAP都是屌丝专属
<freeflying> roylez: 不适合主席的
<freeflying> 怎么还这么冷啊
<roylez> freeflying: 貌似我有一件gap的短袖衬衫
<iMadper> roylez: 不了解。。。
<freeflying> roylez: 主席就是壕
<iMadper> roylez: 你是说艳照吗？ 那我倒是看过不少。。。
<roylez> freeflying: 10来刀的白菜货
<iMadper> roylez: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/20700  买个一块钱包邮的就够了吧
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 白菜控：竹炭睡眠眼罩　1.15元包邮-淘宝商城上杭家居专营店-国内促销,白菜党 - 什么值得买
<roylez> iMadper: 不错....
<iMadper> roylez: http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_10051_-7_3656517_.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=4410&utm_content=4303  这里面也有眼罩。
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 瑞典LELO Indulge Me Pleasure Set 天生宠爱情趣套装【报价、价格、评测、参数】_情爱玩具_苏宁易购
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 看我多负责， 便宜的贵的都给了～
 * iMadper lol
<onlylove> 苏宁还卖这类型
<onlylove> 一直以为苏宁只卖电器
<freeflying> iMadper: 这眼罩用来干啥呢
<roylez> iMadper: 小k把你出卖了
<yunfan> lomandv: 稍等 我帮你找 
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道。 主席既然要买， 他肯定有用。
<dnf> 终于进来了
<iMadper> roylez: 我又没瞎说～ 那里面就是有眼罩～
<maven> 怎么让系统所有网络链接都通过goagent代理？
<iMadper> maven: gnome可以设置全局代理吧？
<maven> 哪里
<dnf> 谁在用win8
<iMadper> maven: 忘了， 我不用gnome
<maven> 我是xfce
<iMadper> maven: 没听说过
<maven> ...
<freeflying> roylez: http://www.amazon.cn/OSIM-%E5%82%B2%E8%83%9C-%E7%9C%BC%E9%83%A8%E6%8C%89%E6%91%A9%E5%99%A8-OS-3300/dp/B007FO0GMG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1366609773&sr=8-7&keywords=osim
<yunfan> lomandv: 这是演示视频 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDc2NDU0OTAw.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ OSIM 傲胜 眼部按摩器 OS-3300-个护健康-亚马逊中国
<freeflying> roylez: 主席入这个吧
<roylez> freeflying: ....
<roylez> freeflying: http://zachtratar.com/tesla.html#.UXSBDbXvvRx
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Zach Tratar
<roylez> freeflying: 我买眼罩是为了这个....
<dnf> iMadper:用过win8吗
<iMadper> dnf: 用过几分钟， 受不了。
<dnf> iMadper:win7呢
<iMadper> dnf: 。
<iMadper> dnf: xp/2003/vista/98/me/2000/95 我都用过， 别一个一个的问了。。。 谢谢。
<dnf> 我有个问题两天没结局
<imtxc> roylez, 膜拜
<iMadper> 结局？ 新闻联播这么多年了， 也没大结局。。。
<imtxc> roylez, 你都开始买眼罩了
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子给我
<dnf> iMadper: 耳机没声音，笔记本喇叭有声音，怎么回事
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> ...救命
<roylez> iMadper: .
<iMadper> roylez: 坏席， 我啥都没干呀。。。
<imtxc> freeflying, 候总,不能这样
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总呀。。。
<stallman> 各位，12.04默认的自带的vncserver支持浏览器client访问吗？
<roylez> iMadper: 我上周是不是说了要ban你一个星期的？
<iMadper> roylez: 什么时候的事情？
<stallman> 弄了帮天，都无法连接
<onlylove> iMadper: 3.2用过否
<roylez> iMadper: 那当我没说吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 没，问我这个干嘛？
<iMadper> roylez: 那你乱t我
<imtxc> iMadper, 这里还怎么混
<onlylove> 我看你那么多版本的windows都用过，问问
<roylez> iMadper: 踢都踢了
<iMadper> roylez: 无良城管！
<roylez> iMadper: 有良不是城管
<freeflying> roylez: :() { :;:& };'
<freeflying> roylez: :() { :;:& };:
<stallman> 有哪位大牛知道吗，12.04默认自带的vncserver支持浏览器client访问吗？求解？
 * imtxc 绿帽子党欺我太甚
<onlylove> roylez: 有良是什么
<dnf> iMadper: 耳机没声音，笔记本喇叭有声音，怎么回事
 * imtxc 要去把这个频道发到360论坛, x p 论坛, 各种XXX论坛
<iMadper> dnf: 声卡驱动重新安装试试看？ 
<iMadper> dnf: 这你该去找个盗版windows的论坛问。 
<iMadper> dnf: 况且， 这个问题你baidu， 肯定有结果吧？
<dnf> iMadper:网上能搜到的方法都试了，无果
<iMadper> dnf: 那你现在都试过什么方法了？
<imtxc> iMadper, 我要把那些 xp 论坛里面的人呼过来, 累死管子们
<stallman> 这是ubuntu技术讨论组？
<iMadper> stallman: 不是。
<dnf> iMadper:重装驱动，修改注册表，服务，
<stallman> 你是管理员吗，是鸠占鹊巢还是我进错了？
<iMadper> dnf: 你会的比我多多了，所以明显你问错人了～ lol～
<dnf> iMadper:……我都是傻瓜操作
<iMadper> stallman: /ops 就能得到管理员名单了。 有问题就问他们
<maivel> dnf: 用的什么系统
<dnf> win8
<roylez> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.wLeDug&id=10269796619
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 沙雅利桑蚕丝护眼无压 舒适无痕睡眠 可爱双面真丝遮光眼罩 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> roylez: 名字好长。。。 这眼罩。。。
<mk3548208> dnf, 我昨天碰到你的情况，我自己重启下系统，然后关下机问题就Meile
<roylez> iMadper: 貌似挺贵
<onlylove> dnf: 我的问题是，你装windows7什么的正常么
<iMadper> roylez: 我大不开。。。
<yunfan> lomandv: 这是淘宝上的店家  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.139.LMFEbh&id=18406640491
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 便携式手摇交流发电机、应急发电机 功率250-350W电压220V-淘宝网
<roylez> iMadper: 你的脑，残了么
<yunfan> iOpera: 那个你会做不?
<freeflying> roylez: opendaylight中国有人做不
<iMadper> roylez: 刚被lv给踢了。。。
<onlylove> dnf: 如果所有系统都不正常，你是不是研究下耳机插座
<maivel> dnf: 调声音那个叫均衡器还是什么 里面都拉到最大试试
<dnf> onlylove: 正常，我刚装win8的时候也正常，知道一次Windows重启更新
<onlylove> dnf: 找微软去
<dnf> onlylove: 我的ubuntuz正常
<roylez> freeflying: 这又是什么gaoji玩意？
<onlylove> dnf: 对啊，你的硬件没问题，软件坏掉了，当然找微软啊
<freeflying> roylez: 你摸主导的开源SDN实现啊
<onlylove> dnf: 或者重新安装下声卡驱动，或者卸载最新安装的补丁
<yunfan> sdr
<dnf> onlylove: xx版能找吗
<roylez> freeflying: 渣摸的东西，就不用说了吧
<onlylove> dnf: 你看看最近安装的补丁，卸载掉
 * adam8157 啊啊啊啊啊
<imtxc> yunfan, 这东西 多少频率摇可以稳定发电?
<imtxc> adam8157, 膜拜 有好东西了么
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • MW150US ubuntu 12.10 驱动怎么装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421982 MW150US ubuntu 12.10 驱动怎么装 有装成功的大侠指点下吧，纠结了一天了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chen0026 — 2013-04-22 14:05
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
 * gfrog  继续发patch
<roylez> gfrog: 你基友怎么了？
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个问店家了 我哪里晓得 
<yunfan> 其实我很想买个水轮机发电
<gfrog> roylez: 乃都不知道，我肿么会知道。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你们那可以买一个 
<roylez> gfrog: 是 **你** 基友
<imtxc> yunfan, 我们那里现在基本上不停电了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃才是壕基铛的好机油啊。
<yunfan> imtxc: 但地震过
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃带帽子了？
<imtxc> gfrog, 没有
<imtxc> yunfan, 我们家 从没见过地震啊
<yunfan> imtxc: goodluck
<dnf> 我感觉要重装，如果在不好，我就
<huntxu> adam8157: 前天開始玩 master league了
<huntxu> adam8157: become a legend 已經毫無挑戰可言。。。
<BigOne> 好无聊啊
<imtxc> yunfan, 甘肃南边容易地震,因为在四川边儿上.
<roylez> -------------[-[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[['''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<yunfan> imtxc: 反正有备无患
<yunfan> roylez: 这像是lua的
<roylez> yunfan: 刚刚在清洁键盘.....
<yunfan> roylez: 扯淡 你故意的
<roylez> yunfan: 这个几个键太脏了
<imtxc> yunfan, 五, 六线地方,电不是很重要
<yunfan> roylez: 这几个键位你大可能一次划过
<huntxu> roylez: 這幾個鍵又不是awsd
<roylez> huntxu: 丫开始玩啥了？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你回去做做实验 看看停电能撑多久
<roylez> huntxu: 用得少才脏
<roylez> huntxu: 用的多的都好干净
<huntxu> roylez: 我發現我左手按空格多
<huntxu> 空格鍵左邊都磨光了一塊
<roylez> huntxu: 我右手基本不按空格
<freeflying> imtxc: 你咋不踢掉主席
<imtxc> fracting, ..
<roylez> huntxu: 右边的ctrl也基本上不用
<imtxc> freeflying, 我怎么踢?
<roylez> imtxc: 啥？
 * imtxc 擦 才发现
 * lainme 奇妙的发展
<roylez> lainme: 有好事没？
<roylez> lainme: 用微信不美女
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez freeflying imtxc huntxu 中午在餐厅遇到一个超漂亮的妹子啊!!!!!!
<lainme> roylez: 月末快发钱了。
<roylez> lainme: ...
<lainme> roylez: 有时候真相还是不要说出来的好……
<gfrog> adam8157: 这么漂亮，一定是个伪娘
<roylez> lainme: 啥真相
<gfrog> adam8157: 被壕基铛看中了，一定是个伪娘
<roylez> gfrog: +1
<adam8157> gfrog: 尼码
<imtxc> freeflying, 再求5s 
 * gfrog 今天又没下限了。 
 * gfrog 干活儿去。
 * imtxc 浪费帽子了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥情况？ 刚看log， 说你看上了个伪娘？
<adam8157> iMadper: 滚, 是个妹子!
 * yunfan 看到有什么用 又没搭到
<imtxc> adam8157, 你什么时候喜欢妹子了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 你咋知道？
<huntxu> adam8157: 無圖無真相
<adam8157> imtxc: fuck off
<yunfan> iMadper: 他用手确认的
 * imtxc 搭到有什么用 又没XX
 * iMadper 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 比泰囧里的那个还好看么？
<huntxu> yunfan: 我贊美你
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是，看到有什麽用，又沒搭到
 * adam8157 下次遇到一定去要点还好吗啊啊啊啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 在下次之前，可能已經從了我了
<huntxu> freeflying: 請問貴司的地點在？
<adam8157> huntxu: get a line
 * yunfan xx有什么用 又没有娃娃
<huntxu> adam8157: after get laid
<adam8157> huntxu: nnnnd
 * iMadper` 乱掉线
<iMadper> 。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 線路看人品
<iMadper> huntxu: 。。。 。。。 。。。 。。。 。。 。。 。
<huntxu> iMadper: 上周碼了~1000 lines perl...
<yunfan> huntxu: rp大爆发?
<roylez> huntxu: 你还认得几行？
<huntxu> roylez: 5%左右
<iMadper> 1.5c c是啥货币呀？
<roylez> huntxu: 你果然记忆力惊人呢
<iMadper> 1.5ct/分钟  不知道ct是啥。。。
<roylez> cent
<huntxu> yunfan: 其實用臉滾一滾，都是perl
<iMadper> roylez: 哦， 美分。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: cent
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: +1
<iMadper> huntxu: 这么多。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩， 知道了， 还挺贵。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 这是什么的价格
<iMadper> adam8157: smart voip
<gfrog_working> huntxu: +1024
<huntxu> adam8157: 按分鐘，明顯是小廣告裏的那種
<yunfan> 车友可以看看这个 http://www.notechmagazine.com/2013/04/ride-your-bike-faster-or-with-less-effort-using-a-partial-fairing.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ No Tech Magazine: Ride Your Bike Faster or With Less Effort Using a Partial Fairing
 * gfrog_working openUC神马？ 为毛总会让我想起渣浪。
<iOpera> huntxu: 把pl当c写？
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 上次我同事在centos上用臉滾了一個密碼，被提示太簡單
<iOpera> 能写1k行。。。多大的项目哦
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 显摆脸小
<huntxu> iOpera: 就是寫的細一點啊...
<iOpera> 肯定不是
<huntxu> 反正不是當腳本用
<adam8157> iOpera: 水平差就行数多 LOL
<iOpera> 贴一页看看？好奇。 huntxu
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ? 水平和行数负相关？
<huntxu> 口亨，大括號上下都要空行
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是, 虽然不是线性的...
<adam8157> huntxu: 外包style
<iOpera> 哦。当kernel写。 
 * gfrog_working huntxu 的头像是呆萌系，啧啧。
<huntxu> iOpera: 應該和我不用太多外部的庫有關
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 那是我自己
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 难道不呆萌？
 * imtxc 哇噻
 * huntxu 兩歲就上照相館
<imtxc> 大家不许炫耀了噢  炫耀就ban 
<imtxc> lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: function chkgmail { curl -u $1:$2 --silent "https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom" |awk -F '</?title>|</?summary>|</?name>' 'NF<=1 {next;} /title/ {print "\n["substr($2,1,80)"]"};/summary/{print "\033[32m"$2"\033[39m";};/name/{print "\t--"$2}'; }
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我水平不低了，那么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 糕
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这是check gmail邮件，尼玛，mutt才四个字符，水平低爆了
<huntxu> 四個字符 == length('\033')
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我的看法和你相反，行数越多水平越高
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 日企大牛都是能做到一日千行
<freeflying> huntxu: 我们在中关村啊
<iOpera> 一日千行，不写垃圾，怎么得完哦。
<yunfan> http://www.notechmagazine.com/2012/08/human-powered-washer-spin-dryer.html  人力驱动的脚踏坂洗衣机
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ No Tech Magazine: Human Powered Washer & Spin Dryer
<yunfan> iOpera: 刚才那谁不是说把脸在键盘上滚一滚就可以了么
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 大牛就是既能骗钱又不会出bug
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 经理就不会出bug
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 大牛说 #这是一个feature
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你那种，一行老长的，单位行数的bug数高，怎么都是被人BS的
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你这观点，不是害蛋蛋嘛。他要是吧kernel补丁搞成一日千行，那就好玩了。
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 一日千行是java大牛吧，C&P大法复制属性/接口就一大片了。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: kernel patch非人类，和软件行业无关
<huntxu> yunfan: 滾出來那是perl，你試試看滾出來java看卡按
<iOpera> 忽悠，真tmd忽悠。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 不是，C++
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: Java算毛
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 壕基铛，乃们next-generation的kernel最近肿么了？ 为毛噼里啪啦的报oops，而且休眠不能。
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 还不如java。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: adam8157 最近发到lkml的补丁一堆
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 看到了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: cpp产生垃圾效率很高~
<gfrog_working> freeflying: Adam Lee
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，他牛
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: java就是用来产生垃圾的。
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 牛吧
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 求解决bug
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 不是，Java是用来帮忙卖垃圾俄大
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 找蛋蛋
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 这样说倒也对。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 休眠不能，每天都要shutdown太讨厌了。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ^
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 换thinkpad
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 那是你最近思春了
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 次奥，就是thinkpad
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 神。。
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 换用ubuntu
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 13.04
<iOpera> 蛋蛋补的就是tp
<iOpera> lol
<roylez> yunfan: giradora很赞啊
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 我们的x系列都没任何问题
 * gfrog_working Fedora最近也不长心，各种lib狂报错。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 我那个是nv的卡，似乎是初始化hdmi的时候失败了
<huntxu> gfrog_working: fedora有穩定的時候？
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 还有乃们竟然把libudev.so.0搞没了，google chrome没更新，结果找不到库。
<roylez> gfrog_working: 失心疯才去用 fedora 吧
<gfrog_working> huntxu: ... 好吧。
<gfrog_working> roylez: @_@
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 我也沒有libudev.so.0啊
<iOpera> LTS没见问题
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac632320
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 【照片】还记得沙特因为长得太帅被驱除出境的男子吗？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 那乃肿么用chrome？
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 我沒用chrome啊
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 帅胡儿，乃不能这样。。
<iOpera> chrome不是全包性软件嘛。全自带
<huntxu> /usr/lib/libudev.so.1 -> libudev.so.1.3.3
<iOpera> 怪啥系统
 * gfrog_working 聊irc都聊渴了，喝水。
<huntxu> 你邊打字邊說話的啊。。。
<iOpera> 原来嘎嘛打字是用舌头舔的
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 我用的chrome啊，没见啥问题啊
<iOpera> 13.04 难说
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 用三星笔记本的同学看过来，samsung-tools,搞定各种快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421985 https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa 非ubuntu系列可以下载源代码自己编译安装，真是个很好的项目 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovelyzlf — 2013-04-22 14:50
<imtxc> 求解决 chrome 一使用剪切板就死死掉的问题
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 乃更新下，然后关了chrome重启试试
<gfrog_working> freeflying: chrome dev channel
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 好强的舌头
<gfrog_working> iOpera: imtxc ...
<iOpera> imtxc: 你不记得割绳子的那游戏？
<iOpera> 最后那下，那舌头。。。
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> ..........
<iOpera> Adam Lee @adam8157 1h 
<iOpera> 啊啊啊, 中午在餐厅看到一个超漂亮的妹子!!! 
 * imtxc 每天 pkill chrome 4次  我都忘了我是为什么用 chrome 的了
<freeflying> gfrog_working: Version 28.0.1478.0 dev
<BigOne> iOpera 怎么漂亮了?
<MeaCulpa> chrome要一个个kill?
<iOpera> 他都pkill了啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 我必需 pkill 两次他才关掉
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 每天死两次 cc iOpera 
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> pkill都2次。强大
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 乃看乃的系统里还有libudev.so.0不？
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 十天半个月不关一次chrome的飘过。
<adam8157> iOpera: =,=
<yunfan> 1364开发者贡献了代码，其中最活跃的内核开发者是：Takashi Iwai（根据变更集统计），Paul Gortmaker（根据变更代码行数）。在3.9中，Takashi Iwai的工作是合并ALSA声音驱动；
<iOpera> o
<yunfan> 我记得alsa驱动里是用lisp的
<yunfan> 怎么这人还排行第一
<yunfan> 难道是一个括号就排一行 额
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 没有啊，但chrome可以升级
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 升级包还木出来，ps。我的chrome似乎是29了。
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=460993&uk=1980451739
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 冲縄スレイブアイランド.zip_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<gfrog_working> freeflying: dev channel
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 动作片？
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 14:57 <@freeflying> gfrog_working: Version 28.0.1478.0 dev
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 啥玩意呀
<airead> 如果我忘记了 nick 的密码怎么办，还能找回么？
<solwolf> 有人是苏州的么
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 乃升级看看
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 难道乃的已经改了依赖了？
<archl> yunfan: 云帆
<archl> iOpera: 。。。你是谁啊。
<yunfan> archl: 咋？
<archl> iOpera: 我所知的 iOpera 不会用 ！！ 
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 早上刚刚升级的
<archl> yunfan: 抱抱
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 那我晚上回去看看
<archl> yunfan: 女孩子都不让抱。太失败了。
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 要不是用的几个扩展firefox里面没有  早不用 chrome 了
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 渣firefox
<iOpera> archl: 你又干嘛
<iOpera> imtxc: 啥插件?
<MeaCulpa> 居然有因为扩展留在chrome的？？！！
<MeaCulpa> chrome有地方插么...
<MeaCulpa> 除了游戏
<iOpera> chrome 其实是一个残废
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你归位了？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 做杯shake呵呵
<solwolf> 我现在常用chrome
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天我把firefox的默认搜索换鸭子了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早归了
<imtxc> iOpera, dualx  send to kindle
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鸭子是啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: duckduckgo
<iOpera> 这啥。。 imtxc
<solwolf> 这个么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 自从google偷偷把我的Google+开了之后，每次搜索看到右上角有我的名字就非常的不爽
<iOpera> roylez: 那个是小众浏览器的缺省引擎。
<imtxc> iOpera, 一个qq, 一个把页面send to kindle 的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/duncan-bayne/duncan-bayne.github.com/wiki/Expunging-Google
<iOpera> send url?
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Expunging Google · duncan-bayne/duncan-bayne.github.com Wiki · GitHub
<adam8157> roylez: 关掉呗
<MeaCulpa> duckduck...
<imtxc> iOpera, 不是url, 是发内容
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不登录阿
<roylez> adam8157: 你关试试
<adam8157> roylez: 我关过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我偶尔总的登下gmail吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那倒是...
<iOpera> imtxc: 没那设备。算了。
<adam8157> roylez: https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1044503?hl=en-GB
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Downgrade from Google+ - Google+ Help
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.accountkiller.com/en/delete-google-plus-account
<roylez> adam8157: 你关掉了？
<adam8157> roylez: sure, 开了第一天就关掉了
<archl> adam8157  MeaCulpa  roylez  http://i.imgur.com/zNTnCiY.png
<iOpera> 看到自己的名字就不爽。 roylez 啥状态
<archl> iOpera: roylez 属于内心不安全，保守主义。
<roylez> adam8157: done
<roylez> adam8157: 不过我还是要用鸭子搜索
<archl> roylez: 你做了什么了。
<nyfair> roylez: ddgo好在哪里？
<adam8157> roylez: 前几天把115那个流氓注销掉了 爽
<archl> nyfair: 直接就蹦 wikipedia 这点很好。
<adam8157> nyfair: 他喜欢鸭子, 仅此而已
<^k^> # 比如： which ruby
<^k^> #
<^k^> name = ARGV[0]
<^k^> a = ENV['PATH'].split(/;/) | $:
<^k^> inc = ENV['INCLUDE']
<^k^> if inc
<^k^>  inc = inc.split(/;/)
<^k^>  a << inc.map{|x| x + '\\sys'}
<^k^>  a << inc.map{|x| x + '\\gl'}
<^k^>  a = a | inc
<^k^> end
<^k^> lib = ENV['LIB'].split(/;/) rescue []
<^k^> a =a | lib
<^k^> a.flatten!
<^k^> a.map{|x| x.downcase! }
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<iOpera> roylez: http://imagebin.org/254913 别鸭子了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<archl> nyfair: 首先不考虑多么好，就考虑多么糟以至于不能用。如果没有足够糟糕，那么就行了。
<nyfair> 那人写的很偏激啊，我够喜欢黑google了都觉得没必要这样
<^k^> 不小心在 putty 里点了右键，自动粘帖了。。。
 * archl 讨厌一切“一定要用最好”的论断
<skraito> hi all
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<nyfair> google reader的功能不是说转移到g+上去么，又不是说彻底关掉
<iOpera> Good Luck Chuck
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 你确定自己真的用过reader和g+?
 * gfrog_working 又要痛苦的generate octopress。。。 
<imtxc> ^k^, 自己不给自己+q
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 少写点流水文不就好了
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 已经写完的怎么办？
<imtxc> gfrog_working, fw 给我 我给你 generate
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 码农又开始内战
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 有兴趣自己clone吧
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 我的wei bo 里面,你已经排名第一了...
<imtxc> gfrog_working, url
<freeflying> 你们有在淘宝配眼睛的不
<imtxc> freeflying, 有
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有。。。 这东西， 直接去潘家园呀
<imtxc> iMadper, 潘家园现在不便宜也
<BigOne> freeflying 验光怎么弄？
<tenzu> exit
<freeflying> imtxc: 有店铺推荐？
<^k^> imtxc,已经修改右键为菜单，应该不会粘帖了。
<freeflying> BigOne: 去医院眼光啊
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 水木有团购镜片的
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 都是牛逼货
<imtxc> freeflying, 木有 排名前面的都不错吧
<^k^> freeflying,我就在淘宝陪的眼睛，已经第2付了
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 没水木账号
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，好玩
<BigOne> 好吧，感觉挺麻烦的
<iMadper> freeflying: 潘家园验光， 比一般的医院都靠谱。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 看总能看吧。。
<imtxc> iMadper, 记得毫当当是去 仁爱医院 验的  额,是仁爱不? 还是仁合?
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 猴总乃再给我张乃的图儿吧，喝酒这个看着慎得慌
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 同仁
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 欧 对对对
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 仁爱，一听就是不孕不育专科。
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 多好啊
<imtxc> ,,,
<imtxc> 就记得有个仁
<freeflying> ^k^: 给我链接我看看
<^k^> ==
<freeflying> 有去潘家园的不
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 想去，搞套近视眼能用的风镜。
 * imtxc ;脸太圆 眼镜不好买
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 这个潘家园估计没
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: lol
<freeflying> 这逆天的flash
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 大部分中国人都不好买，尤其太阳镜
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 那乃一定是传说中的脸滚键盘高手
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 。。。
<^k^> freeflying, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=6744303214&spm=0.0.0.0.F82hV9
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 要55宽度的我才能戴者不夹脑袋
<imtxc> gfrog_working, 恩,我一次能码10个字母
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：为什么显示不出安装的内核版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421988 我刚把Ubuntu12.04的内核升级到3.8.7，可以进去这个内核，用uname -r也显示 3.8.7 这个内核，但是dpkg --get-selections | grep linux这个命令却怎么也不能显示出3.8.7这个内核，其他的内核都可以显示 …
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 话说，我买过个Rayban, 唯一的一款我戴的下的
<imtxc> 很多看起来不错的框子  只有 53的
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 为毛我突然想起了A到Z的传说。。
<freeflying> ^k^: 你去那里验光的
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 擦 又死了
<tenzu> testing
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 亚洲人脸宽颧骨大，然后那些眼睛的宽版本，又是为非洲人设计的，鼻架太宽，所以都不合适
<^k^> freeflying, 我按以前的眼镜配的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哪怕宽度够，鼻子也不对
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 对啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 西方所谓的宽版，都是鼻子太宽，不合适
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 我就没遇到能戴的墨镜
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 那乃怎么破的
<^k^> freeflying, 我瞳距也提供给他们了
 * gfrog_working 不知道公司医保负不负责医院验光
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我买到一款Rayban, 在车里，我去看看型号
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/254914
<imtxc> 求大神们看看 见过chrome 这样么
<imtxc> 鼠标只能切换标签和新建标签了,但是新建的标签只有半个
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: RB3386
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 58宽度?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 67
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 58是窄版吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 具体不知道，有两个宽度版本，有偏光版本和非偏光
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 这样啊 这个够宽
<roylez> freeflying: 什么A-Z的传说
<imtxc> 眼镜夹头真累
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 具体不知，你得去网上看看宽度到底多少 
<iOpera> gfrog_working: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.133.BtpUAc&id=17623332065 看评论
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 特价/ALLAY会阴零压迫自行车山地车坐垫座垫 COMFORT 3D RX SX TX-淘宝网
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 垃圾
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 别买
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 没见有人说这玩意好的，都是忽悠外行。
<iOpera> 别人450km。
<iOpera> 你不会是买的便宜的吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 普通版本官价100多刀把，偏光的我买的要180刀，但是网上便宜点估计
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 还是比国内便宜太多...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: http://www.unitedshades.com/men/sunglasses/Ray-Ban/p/RB3386/color-004_71/size-8027
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 俺那也是fi'zi:k好吧。。
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Ray Ban Sunglasses, RB3386 004/71 (67 mm) :: UnitedShades.com
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 的确宽，窄版的是63, 宽版的67, 唯一我能带的下的Rayban
<roylez> gfrog_working: 豪牛蛙又在拜神码？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 58...我在菲律宾游泳的时候拣到一副Wayfarer, 58的，我老婆带...
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 不过真心觉得fizik太卖骚了，还是selle italia吧。
<MeaCulpa> 58还是54, 忘了
<gfrog_working> roylez: 车座。
<roylez> gfrog_working: 你菊花出问题了？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 接近3米的水底，我确认了半天不是海胆才下手拿的...还好是沙层不是岩石层...
<gfrog_working> roylez: 是神的蛋蛋
<iOpera> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1.1.IqfoNP&id=23628148988
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 自行车贴纸死飞贴纸反光贴山地车死飞单车配件骑行风火轮-淘宝网
<onlylove> ^k^: 你提供瞳距也没多大作用的，因为你的眼睛不一定盯着镜片正中心，我配的时候都是稍微偏一点，专门找记号笔点上的
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 3m
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 礁石和珊瑚那里有海蛇，不敢
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 你居然能在海底捡到东西...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 对，made in Italy的wayfarer
<imtxc> ,,,,
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 现在的Ray-Ban都是made in china
<MeaCulpa> Made in Italy的很少的
<MeaCulpa> 估计是哪个妹子滑水时候吊的
<imtxc> 还能这样...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦哦。
<MeaCulpa> 我FB上发了启示，2天没人要我就收了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
 * imtxc 求会潜水
<archl> FB上发启示。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 折叠版本的Wayfarer, 很有明星感觉...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 可惜不是偏光的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 说不定就是明星掉的 lol
<MeaCulpa> 树脂的，便于运动和携带。这种我们爷们儿就别想了，脸太宽
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 有米的多的是...澳洲瘪三多的是...
<imtxc> ............
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那地方很神奇...我见过海蛇浮出水面昂头吐信，离我也就3米左右
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那你还敢潜下去
<freeayu> hello
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那次真的吓人
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 海蛇有毒么
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<gfrog_working> myron: 还蛇不是都有剧毒？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 海蛇颜色漂亮
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: ^
<imtxc> 剧毒……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 海蛇的猎物代谢速度是人类1/5, 你说有毒没毒....
<imtxc> 这个危险
<MeaCulpa> 猎物代谢速度越慢，猎手的毒性越强
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * imtxc 连最小的蛇都没见过。。。
<MeaCulpa> 那时候的确吓到了，不敢快速游开
<freeflying> roylez: 啥
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 做了个pancake
<archl> MeaCulpa: 蛇都会游泳。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 人也会
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...你真不该留在天朝
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我现在做这些真快啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你无聊的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: C记不错么
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: break啊
<MeaCulpa> 有靠谱半忽悠半技术soho活么, 最好是忽悠自己人~~
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: evangelist
<dnf> 我又回来了
<roylez> iMadper: 据说丫的喜欢看科幻 http://filer.case.edu/dts8/thelastq.htm
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ The Last Question
<archl> MeaCulpa: 蛇不用学，人不用忘。
 * gfrog_working 求remote啊
 * gfrog_working 不撸这几天竟然没跳出来吐槽。。
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 渣神我的blog又贴花花草草了，lol
<archl> gfrog_working:  你有 blog
<gfrog_working> archl: .
<archl> gfrog_working: 。。。我脸过敏了，竟然让女生误以为我要送礼物给她么。。。
<gfrog_working> archl: 乃上面这句话是用脸滚出来的？！ lol
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 你咋不贴下你的脸
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 脸太不小清新了。
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 会吓坏乃们的。
<iOpera> 反正是嘎嘛脸。贴吧
<archl> gfrog_working: 滚出来的？
<archl> gfrog_working: 因为她们都想和法国小帅哥合影。。。。
<archl> gfrog_working: 难道我对某些东西过敏？
<archl> 。。。脸上火辣辣的。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 少年， 话说， 你用什么软件连smart voip？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: NND, 刚刚做的pancake忘记放糖了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ....
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不过吃着口感不错，除了不甜
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 12.10在链接pthread.a的时候报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421993 大家好，最近在学习c语言，按照别人的例子，写了一个创建线程，编译链接的时候，发现一个问题，源码如下： Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <string.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <pthread.h> #include <unistd.h> pthread …
<iMadper> 求推荐好用的sip软件。
<freeflying> iMadper: csssipsimple
<freeflying> iMadper: sipdroid
<iMadper> freeflying: 好的， thx。 我pidgin的sipe连不上。。。 疼。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 我说的都是android上的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都没有android手机。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 买支吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 没钱呀。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 求赞助。
<MeaCulpa> sipe是啥
<freeflying> iMadper: 找蛋蛋
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 就是sip的一个插件。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 。。。 
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 受不了自己的智商了。。
<roylez> iMadper: 你智商捉住鸡了？
<iMadper> roylez: 是呀。。。 不会用sipe for pidgin。。。 找不到拨号盘。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 话说empathy的sip插件也不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩， 我试试看。。。 我找不到pidgin的拨号盘。。。 我了个去。。。
<chen> 大家好！
<^k^> chen, 好.. .  ㍩ 
 * iMadper 真捉急我这智商。。。
<archl> iMadper:  cfy 送 banban 一猫？
 * archl 也没android 手机
<iMadper> archl: 不了解。。。
<archl> iMadper: 你啥手机
<archl> iMadper: 我有内置sip的手机。。。
<iMadper> archl: 我黑莓9000
<archl> iMadper: 问黑莓客服啊。
<archl> iMadper: 国内能用sip打电话么。
<iMadper> archl: 我知道有软件，我想用手机的～
<iMadper> archl: 我想用电脑打～
<iMadper> archl: 用电脑总支持吧？
<archl> iMadper:  http://www.blackvoib.com/index.php 搜索引擎帮你。。。
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ BlackVoib
<archl> iMadper:  我还真没买过。
<iMadper> archl: 恩。 
<archl> iMadper: 大概以后要买了。
<happyaron> freeflying: linphone好
<archl> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> archl: ?
<archl> happyaron: 茸茸。
<happyaron> archl: 额
<happyaron> 罗姐好
<archl> happyaron: 吃了3天自助餐了，撑死了。。。
<happyaron> archl: 啊？
<happyaron> archl: 罗姐v5
<archl> happyaron: 不上厕所啊，不敢吃了。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: ekiga是最悲剧的sip软件
<happyaron> iMadper: pidgin/empathy没用过
<archl> happyaron: 因为和别的不通用？
<happyaron> iMadper: linphone 效果应该不错
<archl> happyaron: 国内能买到 sip？
<happyaron> archl: 啥？ekiga总挂……
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<archl> happyaron: 呃。我怎么没感觉到。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<huntxu> iMadper: 你智商的確捉急
<freeflying> 这两天有啥活动
<archl> 哪里能买到 SIP ？
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须
<archl> huntxu: 没胡须
<iMadper> happyaron: 好的， 我去试试看。
<huntxu> archl: 有的
<huntxu> archl: 兩個星期刮一次
<huntxu> LOL
<archl> huntxu: 。。。太神奇了。。。我2天一次。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我的问题是， 我找不到pidgin里面的拨号盘。。。 我的智商呀。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: UI设计脑残啊，程序猿是不可能有好的设计
<iMadper> freeflying: 。。。 是呀。。。 真心找不到拨号盘， 这让我如何是好。。。
<archl> freeflying: 程序员不行不是程序员的错，这些是用户的错。
<archl> freeflying: 但是用户不喜欢认错。拉倒。
 * huntxu pidgin的協議只編譯了xmpp,WLM是用msn-pecan的...
<archl> huntxu: 洁癖啊。。。还编译。
<leyle> 12.04 里面怎么更改鼠标主题啊？
<leyle> 都找不到地方了
<archl> leyle: 主题不能改。
<archl> leyle: 你要意识到，能做广告的地方就不能顺着用户。
<leyle> archl: 额，只是该一下鼠标主题啊，
<archl> leyle: 。。。
<leyle> archl: 现在似乎只有换换壁纸了？
<archl> leyle: 没有只是。
<MeaCulpa> msn-pecan死了吧
<cfy> archl: 罗杰好
<cfy> iMadper: guru
<Pudge> 想上msn，直接使用skype登陆啊 ，
<archl> cfy: 你和banban好上了？
<iMadper> cfy: :-)
<archl> cfy: 蹭饭鸭
<cfy> archl: 什么？
<cfy> iMadper: 回北京没？
<archl> cfy: 呃。。。
<freeflying> archl: 你能指望用户买了电视回去还得去学习怎么用吗
<archl> freeflying: 当然。
<freeflying> archl: 如果程序猿的软件不能做到拿回去就用，就是失败
<cfy> freeflying: 现在的电视机都这样
<freeflying> archl: 还当然呢
<archl> freeflying: 软件是工具，电视是娱乐
<archl> freeflying: 除非你把软件当产品。。。
<Pudge> archl: +！
<freeflying> archl: 软件不是产品你做它干啥
<archl> freeflying: 。。。工具传承。
<freeflying> archl: 既然是工具，更要去简单，你买个扳手回去要学习怎么用吗
<Pudge> archl: 软件是产品啊，看产品类型啊，是飞机，还是电视啊
<iMadper> cf
<iMadper> cfy: 可能下个月回去
<Pudge> freeflying: 买个车回去不用学怎么开么--_-
<archl> freeflying: 除非你已经知道怎么用了。。。
<cfy> iMadper: oh
<archl> freeflying 要求程序员去做调查，去做用户研究。。。本身就是无聊。。。
<freeflying> archl: unix比windows早出来这么多年，系统也比win的好(程序猿的观点）， 结果如何，已然嗝屁了
<archl> freeflying: 因为用户自己不够自律，自己为自己做调查。
<freeflying> Pudge: 你随便找辆车，我都能给你开走
<Pudge> freeflying: 。。你是用户之一，你不能代表用户。。
<freeflying> Pudge: 我代表广大用户
<archl> freeflying 。
<Pudge> freeflying: 。。那我只能说，呵呵。。
<archl> freeflying 刚才你的观点代表广大“被默认掉”的用户
<freeflying> 如果你们想你写的程序能被大多人用，就应该从小白用户的角度去设计
<iMadper> Pudge: 话说， 你用啥连接的smart voip？
<archl> freeflying: 错的是多数人。
<freeflying> archl: 啥叫错
<leyle> exit
<leyle> 现在替换了一部分，
<Pudge> freeflying: 是，但是某些软件的本质注定了其用户必须具有一定的基本素质。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 你说linux上么？手机上直接有smartvoip
<freeflying> Pudge: 你说的那是专业软件
<archl> freeflying: 除了专业软件之外的软件我真的没觉得有意义讨论。
<Pudge> freeflying: 你说的是所有软件啊。。
<archl> freeflying: 专业软件之外就是产品了。
<freeflying> 唉，你们这些后生的思想还是如此滞后
<freeflying> Pudge: 即便是专业软件也应该本着这个原则
<freeflying> Pudge: photoshop和lightroom你会选那个
<archl> freeflying:  lightroom
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩， linux上
<freeflying> aperture和photoshop你又会选那个
<leyle> 现在程序替换后，只有一部分是 我的主题，还有部分是默认的主题
<leyle> 擦，这个真是蛋疼了
<archl> freeflying:  我觉得 photoshop 没意思。。。和我操作习惯差距太大。
<leyle> 除了 /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme 之外，是不是还有啥子地方也要修改？
<archl> freeflying: 为啥ms word 排版能力那么差，让用libreoffice的难受？因为微软要卖 Publisher。尽管中国人不知道。
<freeflying> archl: publisher和word是一个东西吗
<Pudge> freeflying: lightroom是啥？没用过。
<Pudge> freeflying: 不过gimp和ps我肯定选ps
<archl> freeflying: 当然不是。
<Pudge> freeflying: 好歹windows下试过，
<archl> freeflying: 就好象为啥 Adobe Illustrator 没clone，corel draw 有一样。
<archl> freeflying: 因为adobe 要卖 indesign
<Pudge> iMadper: linux下你用linphone或者ekiga都可以登陆smartvoip账号
<archl> freeflying:  publisher是ms office的一个独立组件，和visio一样。
<freeflying> archl: 我们在说软件的usability，你咋能跑题到这了
<archl> freeflying: 能与不能，这不是usability么？
 * microcai http://microcai.org/2013/04/23/avbot-4.0.html
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2013/04/23/avbot-4.0.html
<Pudge> 不是userfriendly么。
<^k^> microcai ⇪ ti: avbot 4.0 发布 - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<microcai> kk
<freeflying> microcai: 你又来乱喷了
<archl> lol
<microcai> freeflying: 打个广告而已
<archl> microcai: 去吧。
<iMadper> Pudge: 好的，ekiga打不出去。。。
<Pudge> 不可能啊，
<archl> microcai: 这个广告你最好加到 /topic
<Pudge> iMadper: 你前面+0086了没啊
<freeflying> microcai: 赶紧改改你的blog, 上面一堆胡喷乱盖的
<iMadper> Pudge: +86了
<Pudge> iMadper: 显示smartvoip登陆成功了？
 * leyle 鼠标主题文件除了 /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme 之外，还有哪里有啊
<iMadper> Pudge: registered
<Pudge> iMadper: 登陆成功了的话，拨打的时候，你的号码，比如+861300000000会自动转成+8613000000@sip.smartvoip.com
<iMadper> Pudge: security check failed. 总是提示这个。。
 * archl 喷了 freeflying 
 * archl 开溜
<Pudge> leyle: 去google gnome-theme，随便下个你喜欢的鼠标主题，或别的主题，安装
<Pudge> security。。我没遇到过。。
<freeflying> 吃晚饭
<Pudge> iMadper: 我看看
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩， 我也查查我的配置
<freeflying> iMadper: 你用voip打什么电话
<night_> ls
<leyle> Pudge: 找到了，
<night_> 问个问题
<night_> 怎么查看一个二进制是由哪个版本得GCC编译出来的啊
<night_> 有木有办法
<iMadper> freeflying: 给我老爸打电话。打国内免费。 
<freeflying> night_: readelf
<night_> freeflying, readelf我查看了啊，-h没有啊
<night_> -a 也没有啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 那质量太差了，还是用电话吧，给老爸投入还是值得的
<iMadper> freeflying: 还有妹子， 还有别人， 一个这个， 都免费了
<Pudge> iMadper: 2个方法
<Pudge> iMadper: 1,You should check off Disable network detection, in the preferences 
<Pudge> dialog box, and restart ekiga
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩， 好， 我试试看
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个是ekiga本身的bug
<iMadper> Pudge: O_a
<Pudge> iMadper: 看能不能解决，如果disable之后无法登陆上账户，就没办法，
<Pudge> iMadper: 推荐你用linphone，几乎所有的voip服务商都推荐linux下用linphone
<Pudge> iMadper: ekiga已经没人用了。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu有没有病毒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421998 听说linux是不需要杀毒软件的，为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haoaina521 — 2013-04-22 17:44
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩， 好吧， 我用linphone。。。
 * adam8157 饿了 但是不知道吃啥
 * adam8157 在用linphone
<Pudge> freeflying: smartvoip 通话质量不差的
<adam8157> iMadper: 你用上rh的voip了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是rh的。
<Pudge> iMadper: 你冲了多少钱啊？rmb一次必须至少冲多少钱？
<iMadper> Pudge: 10欧元。
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妈逼，果然。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 税呢？
<Pudge> iMadper: 2.5欧？
<iMadper> 0.3欧元。
<Pudge> iMadper: 草，天朝就是好
<iMadper> 那你回来？
<freeflying> night_: 如果没strip的情况下 objdump可以看到
<freeflying> night_: 不过大多数情况下都striple 
<Pudge> iMadper: 必须的。
<freeflying> Pudge: 联通voip打美国才3毛多一分钟了
<Pudge> freeflying: 手机？
<bancage> happyaron: 小蓉头～～
<bancage> wzssyqa: 师弟～
<freeflying> Pudge: 是啊
<night_> ？
<Pudge> freeflying: smartvoip 座机手机都免费。。
<Pudge> United States (Landline) FREE* SuperDeal!**	FREE*	FREE*
<Pudge> United States (Mobile) FREE* SuperDeal!**	FREE*	FREE*
<wzssyqa> bancage: 师姐
<adam8157> bancage: 师太
<night_> freeflying, 必然是release的了啊
<freeflying> night_: 如果是某个发行版，那就只好看 /proc/version了
<bancage> adam8157: 几日不见 你好像胆大了啊 叫我师太～
 * adam8157 买菜去了
<freeflying>  night_ 没stip的话， .comment里有
<adam8157> bancage: 闪了, 小师太, 我买菜去了
<iMadper> Pudge: freeflying: happyaron 最终, linphone搞定. 
<freeflying> adam8157: 买点好菜啊，明晚我们去你家吃饭
<leyle> 原来如此简单，把自己的主题名字改为 默认的那个主题，把自己主题里面的名字该了，脱脱的。
<leyle> 好用。
<iMadper> Pudge: freeflying: happyaron: thx
<bancage> 跑的真快～
<Pudge> iMadper: 再次证明，iphone是王道。。
<Pudge> linphone。。
<Pudge> fxxk iphone
<iMadper> Pudge: +1
<bancage> Pudge: iphone不好看
<iMadper> :-)
<iMadper> 我了个去.... bancage cf
<Pudge> bancage: 其实我还挺喜欢iphone的。。
<iMadper> cfy怎么走了?
<bancage> iMadper: 下班了呗 
<iMadper> bancage: ... 
<bancage> Pudge: 我喜欢samsung GalaxyIII
<gfrog_working> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 猴总竟然还不吃饭？
<freeflying> gfrog: 我吃完了好伐
<gfrog> freeflying: 温拿
<Pudge> bancage: 我现在有点不敢用andoid，因为总忍不住刷机，太废时间，又总是手贱忍不住。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 一个多协议聊天机器人 avbot http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=421999 avbot 4.0 系列第一个版本 4.0 发布了，同时发布的还有　rpm 包 大家可以到 https://sourceforge.net/projects/avbot/files/ 下载， 包含有源码， win32 可执行文件和 RPM包。 avbot 是一个 多协议机器人。单线程全异 …
 * freeflying 一个人在家，吃得简单
<gfrog> freeflying: 简单的8碟8碗？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你这真是温拿啊
<bancage> freeflying: 侯总是大叔吗～
<freeflying> bancage: 你是小loli？
<chengshiding> hi
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<night_> freeflying, objdump -s XXX | grep GCC终于找到了，这么隐蔽的地方你都知道
<night_> freeflying, 佩服佩服佩服
<freeflying> night_: 那是我正好前些时候无聊翻了一遍linker and loader
<skraito> hellow all
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 发现php的chunk_split很好用，实现了个py的 chunk_split = lambda s, N, d: d.join(''.join(row) for row in (i for i in itertools.izip_longest(*itertools.repeat(iter(s), N), fillvalue='')))
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 用这个实现上次那个mac地址按个数切割很容易
<night_> freeflying, 求分享啊
<freeflying> night_: 分享啥啊
<night_> freeflying, linker and loader
<freeflying> night_: 卓越上买的
<night_> freeflying, 好玩么，厚不厚啊，英文原版不是吧
<freeflying> night_: 中文版的
<night_> freeflying, 英文版才600多块钱，真便宜啊
<freeflying> night_: 靠，你太有钱了
<night_> freeflying,  0 _ 0
<yunfan> freeflying: 额 中文的多少钱
<freeflying> yunfan: 几十块
<yunfan> freeflying: 怎么差这么多 阉割过？
<yunfan> 我手里有个pdf 好像是微软的人写的
<freeflying> yunfan: 中文书一般都这个价
<yunfan> freeflying: 那本书如何 linker and loader
<night_> 亚马逊上这本原版写着只剩一本欲购从速，60XXX元
<microcai> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%9A%8F%E6%9C%BA%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B
<^k^> microcai ⇪ t: 随机编程 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<yunfan> microcai: perl?
<dnf> iMadper: 发现我的耳机没声音的解决办法
<freeflying> yunfan: 不错啊
<dnf> 但是不知道问题出在哪
<night_> freeflying, 看完linker and loader对调试程序帮助大吗
<freeflying> night_: 直接帮助估计不大
<night_> 嘛意思，已经知道段是怎么分的了，还没帮助？
<yunfan> freeflying: 那你学会了么
<freeflying> yunfan: 学会啥
<yunfan> freeflying: 你不是看那本 linker and loader么 那你学会写ld脚本了没
<freeflying> yunfan: 不会，太高级
<frozen2013> 网上搜索不到啊 @QtCore.Slot() 这是什么意思。这个at号 python里的
<frozen2013> 求助，先谢谢了
<night_> 擦，ld还有脚本啊，这是干嘛的
<iMadper> night_: 有可能写一被子程序， 也不用写一次ld脚本。
<freeflying> lol
<night_> iMadper, ld脚本到底是干么子的
<freeflying> iMadper: 不是有可能，是很可能
<iMadper> night_: https://gitcafe.com/madper/mKernel/blob/master/boot/boot.ld   这个， 之前我抄的ld脚本～ lol
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: madper/mKernel - GitCafe
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀，目测这个房间没人自己手写ld脚本的。
<night_> iMadper, 真的是好简洁啊。。。。。。还是不知道干嘛的
<iMadper> night_: 我也不知道， 我抄的～ lol～
<night_> 下班吃饭回家，明天再折腾
<iMadper> night_: ld脚本有个很大的好处， 就是用来装13.
<night_> 丛213大学毕业然后用这个来装13,用途不错啊。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 最近有啥美剧可看的
<frozen2013> 人在塔 在。lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 没看过美剧。。。 
<iMadper> freeflying: 就看哆啦A梦， 看不看？ 有新番
<Mayaer> ^_^
<Mayaer> 我貌似好久没来了耶～
<freeflying> iMadper: 我再等两年和我儿子一起看吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不等， 我要等还得等多十年。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 我现在就看。。。
<freeflying> lol
<Mayaer> 呼。。
<frozen2013> ...
<frozen2013> 时间
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机里，ubuntu10.10用新得立更新可更新的软件后关机不能启动系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422004 虚拟机里，ubuntu10.10用新得立更新可更新的软件后关机不能启动系统了 昨天用新得立更新软件，放在那更新好后，卡机了，就直接power off,现在打开虚拟机里打开u …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • wubi安装的ubuntu12.10，每次从重启后，使用的所有数据都被清除掉，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422005 win8 系统用wubi安装的ubuntu 12.10 ，每次从重启后，火狐的书签 历史记录 ，我的文档中的文件，Thunderbird的账户信息都被清除掉怎么办？ 统计信息:  …
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜，你都玩 .ld 了
<chengshiding> chengshiding: hello
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B00B0S9HVE&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B00B0S9HVE
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Shure 舒尔 隔音耳机 SE 425-CL(透明)-小家电-亚马逊中国
<imtxc> 这助听器都让人抢完了
<iMadper> 有啥画图工具吗？ 类似dia那种。 我这里dia会直接段错误。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 我用inkscape
<imtxc> iMadper: inkscape
<iMadper> roylez_: thx
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 玩了一下cmake http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422006 除了一个main.c文件，还要写一个CmakeList.txt文件。 然后调用cmake生成Makefile.再make生成执行文件。 好玩。 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnnr — 2013-04-22 19:52
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 视频: uqq - QQ for ubuntu phone demo 5: 发送，接收和显示QQ表情图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422007 uqq - QQ for ubuntu phone 新增发送，接收和显示QQ表情图标功能 demo视频： object 统计信息: 发表于 由 ginuerzh — 2013-04-22 20:11
<jiahao> gghh
<jusss> nvdia 04.02出的那个驱动支持optimus了？怎么没写呀…
<rich1> hello
<^k^> rich1, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<rich1> msg greencat
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我用 bumblebee
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: fedora？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ bumblebee-nvidia-310.32-7.fc18.x86_64
<leemeng0x61> bumblebee??
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你本本是双系统？
<rich1> 黑衣人3谁看过啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Bumblebee
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Bumblebee - FedoraProject
<leemeng0x61> 老片子了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://techies.ncsu.edu/wiki/bumblebee 主要是参考这个
<rich1> 双系统有什么好处吗
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ... ⇪ bumblebee - NCSUTechstaffDocs
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你用啥在win7下分区的？
<rich1> 那最新的重返地球在哪里下啊谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 删除 D： E：
<leemeng0x61> Optimus 是NVIDIA的“优驰”技术
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 这…
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 删除 D： E： 就是删除 OEM的几个分区
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 好想法…
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 正在用QQ的云播放看AV ，不要打扰我
<rich1> oem 分区没任何的作用可以删的吗
<rich1> 是在线的av 吗谢谢推荐几个没毒的谢谢 
<leemeng0x61> CyrusYzGTt: 真有兴致 
<rich1> av的女优推荐几个吧
<CyrusYzGTt> rich1§ 东京热 日本道  火影忍者 生化危机 仙剑奇侠
<CyrusYzGTt> leemeng0x61§ ,,下班放松一下。。
<rich1> 东京肉好像是公司的系列名吧 我看很多网站都有东京肉系列
<rich1> qq的云播放还支持av 搜索啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你有工作了…
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯， 临时工
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 可以随时迟职
<CyrusYzGTt> 辞职
<rich1> 这年月这是最热门的职业啦哈哈
<rich1> 曝光率最高的职业
<abinez> 困啦
<rich1> Meisa Hanai 这个女的是我见过最好看的porn star
<abinez> ，9点多就困觉觉了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ufm - douban.fm client for ubuntu phone 正式开放下载，欢迎试用! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422010 ufm 是ubuntu下的一个douban.fm客户端，使用纯QML语言实现，无需进行编译即可运行。 本身是为ubuntu phone所写，但ubuntu desktop也可以用。 经过一段时间的测试试用，目前已经比 …
<rich1> 喝红牛吧
<Pudge_> jusss: 你的测试nvidia最新驱动的任务完成了吗
<leemeng0x61> CyrusYzGTt: x-art非常正点
<abinez> 木有红牛
<CyrusYzGTt> leemeng0x61§ 额，只喜欢看一对一的
<abinez> 这里木有牛哇
<leemeng0x61> x-art都是1v1
<rich1> 问一个问题 GTX系列的是不是比GT系列的要好啊
<abinez> 对了，外面有非洲大蜗牛
<abinez> N多的非洲大蜗牛
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 删掉最后一个盘，装linux时把那个释放的空间改成ext3，是这样吗？不需要先改成ext再装linux吧？
<abinez> 不知道是从哪里冒出来的
<abinez> 我的硬盘快要爆满了肿么办？
<abinez> 正在镜像一个网站
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 在win下删除就是，用linux建分区
<jusss> Pudge_: 没本本…而且没在nvidia官网发现那个optimus驱动
<rich1> 战地4 不知道要好好的显卡才带的动啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: linux那个也要写到mbr里去？
<abinez> 要那个HD8990的显卡肯定能跑
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，看你需要，如果在win下引导，需要 BCD的相关知识，，
<Pudge_> jusss: 。。最新的linux，4月版的，就是，快去下了装吧，我等着你呢
<rich1> 好贵噢 估计要跑动战地4 估计要一万元的配置的兼容机把
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不过也可以用 grub2, 如果想默认优先M$ 就设置一下
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 正在用QQ的云播放看AV ，不要打扰我
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: …
<abinez> CyrusYzGTt: QQ也有云播？
<jusss> Pudge_: 没呀，04.02那个驱动没写optimus呀
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 嗯 lixian.qq.com 支持，不过有些格式不支持
<abinez> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§  正在用QQ的云播放看AV ，不要打扰我
<Pudge_> jusss: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Optimus-support-comes-to-the-NVIDIA-Linux-driver-1838415.html
<^k^> Pudge_ ⇪ t: Optimus support comes to the NVIDIA Linux driver - The H Open: News and Features
<tiger_> 云播什么概念？
<abinez> 这个，这个山寨渣雷的吧？
<abinez> 自行孤狗一下云播
<CyrusYzGTt> 起码。用个QQ会员可以干许多事，。
<abinez> 木有会员
<abinez> 求粘住个黄钻绿钻黑钻彩钻粉钻篮钻之类的会员
<abinez> 渣渣网速。
<abinez> 那个网页都打不开，咋版
<leemeng0x61> 3.8.8.1
<rich1> 你的是电信的吧
<leemeng0x61> linux 3.8.8.1出了
<^k^> leemeng0x61, 3.8.8.1 美国 康涅狄格州费尔菲尔德县费尔菲尔德镇通用电气公司
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 电信的
<abinez> 坑爹哇，
<stock-cn> twitter的gtalk机器人，添加了就没反应了？
<stock-cn> 发了邀请就没反应了
<leemeng0x61> 现在那个都过期了
<abinez> 联通的10M光纤才60个铜板每月
<rich1> twitter不是在国内是被禁的吗 你是怎么进的啊
<abinez> 电信的2M包月，每年1280
<stock-cn> leemeng0x61: 你是说机器人过期了？
<stock-cn> rich1: 不是说用gtalk机器人可以收发？
<abinez> 肉身翻过去
<abinez> 不然就爬梯子过去
<rich1> 你是哪个城市的啊 联通的那么便宜
<abinez> 挖地道过去
<abinez> 联通的哪里都比电信便宜哇
<rich1> 大哥 好的东西要和大家分享啊
<abinez> 只是，联通的没有那么多的线路
<rich1> 四川的4m 每年只要880
<abinez> 比如，现在联通的就没有线路经过我家门口
<abinez> 只能用电信哇
<imtxc> iMadper: tf15 还不出？ 耳朵还能受了？
<abinez> 耳朵长大啦
<rich1> 就是 我们那也没有只能用电刑的
<abinez> 成猪耳朵了吧？
<abinez> 好冷
<rich1> 那个翻墙软件速度快啊
<abinez> 要那么快干嘛？
<abinez> 翻的都不快
<abinez> 在外面才会快
<abinez> 不过没必要弄那个的
<rich1> 那个kk是不是机器人啊 每次我进来都看他在线 
<abinez> 出去外面，也没什么
<abinez> KK是小鸡鸡
<rich1> 你出国？
<abinez> 木有
<abinez> 出国干嘛
<rich1> 韩国的网速才快呢中国的网费比美国的还贵
<hzform> 国外东西便宜
<abinez> 外面兵荒马乱的
<rich1> 你不是说外面的网速才快吗
<abinez> 便宜个猫猫
<abinez> 嗯
<rich1> 天朝的东西就是不一样
<abinez> 那是肯定的，外面的网速是快，你有蛮牛才行啊
<abinez> 木有蛮牛，你去那里，人家也不让你去哇
<rich1> 就是便宜不如说dell 的外星人系列
<abinez> ？
<hzform> 电话少的时候，一年的话费才10欧元，10欧元啊~好便宜啊
<abinez> 嗯，买SKYPE的点卡吧
<abinez> 包年的，世界通
<abinez> 10000分钟每月
<rich1> 国内的东西便宜了这么体现天朝民富国强呢  
<hzform> 现在用移动的套餐，一个月就10欧元了......
<abinez> 打遍全球
<abinez> 就是没有那么电话打而已
<abinez> 没有那么多的电话打
<hzform> 国内怎样打电话便宜啊？
<rich1> 就是 skype的好
<rich1> paltlak 的免费电话
<abinez> 嗯
<rich1> paltalk
<hzform> 这个免费电话怎样使用呀？
<abinez> 国内的开通短号集群网啊
<abinez> 5块钱包月
<abinez> 互打免费
<rich1> 我上会还用那个打过白宫的骚扰电话b呢
<abinez> 牛啊你
<abinez> 打过白宫
<rich1> skypezuikaobu
<abinez> 没人去你家送外卖之类的吧？
<rich1> 真的就是没有普通话服务
<abinez> 。。。。。。
<abinez> 你想去白宫度假还是访问哇？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu的ipv6..开转发就ping不通,何解? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422014 ubuntu12.04 vps给分了一个ipv6地址 能ping通,从外面也能用ipv6访问网站 想做个pptp,给自己家里也弄伤上ipv6,结果把 net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1 开开了.. 然后vps就各种ping不通.. 为是为啥呢,., 我只是单纯的 …
<rich1> 只能说人家美国是服务型政府你在国内能打zhongnanha
<abinez> 皮痒痒了。没事干打去干嘛
<rich1> 的电话吗可能你连电话都不知道吧
<rich1> wenhe
<abinez> 不知道就不知道呗
<rich1> 问候一下奥巴马同学啊
<abinez> 笑话吧
<abinez> 木有问题吧，
<abinez> 问候他干嘛
<rich1> 中国选民的悲哀啊
<iMadper> Pudge：感觉信号挺好的～
<iMadper> Pudge：smart voice很好。
<iMadper> Pudge: :-)
<rich1> 什么东东啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 错了, 是smart voip. 突然想到google voice,于是就脑抽了
<rich1> 你别说他还接见过中国公民呢曾经的中国公民
<imtxc> iMadper: 有人在么，请教个问题
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的脑抽
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看你的bot还在不
<iMadper> imtxc: 重启之后忘了上线了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 有时间了放我vps上面.
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧 
<iMadper> imtxc: smart voip, 好东西.
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后我打电话就不花钱了. lol~
<rich1> 你别不行
<imtxc> iMadper: 能弄啥，有附近的女voiper 么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 给我两个妹子/老爸老妈打电话呀
 * imtxc 爽
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smartvoip.com/ 那他们也得装这个啊
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ SmartVoip | The smart way to save on your calls!
<iMadper> freeflying: 你竟然给这种败类op?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要让他知道
<imtxc> iMadper: 不然我就没玩儿的了
<rich1> paltalk真的能打免费电话不信把你的电话贴出来马上你就知道啦
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就 kick 了你跟主席一次
<imtxc> iMadper: 有BB客户端否？
<iMadper> imtxc: 看在你还kick了主席的份上, 我就不喷你了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须有呀!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我联通3g,每月流量用不完
<Saxon> ">>>imtxc 爽"是怎么打上取得?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看要收费啊？ 要信用卡注册？
<imtxc> Saxon:  /me 爽
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用alipay支付的.
<imtxc> Saxon: /me 撸
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么收费？
<iMadper> imtxc: 10欧元的充值费用, 0.32欧元的手续费. 以后打电话, 打国内就不花钱了
<hzform> abinez: 我也在使用集团号啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 很划算.
 * imtxc 算了，我连移动固定给我的一个小时我都话不完
<rich1> 他有一百分钟的免费
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫没妹子, 有妹子了, 一个月绝对不止15欧
<rich1> 你不信
<iMadper> imtxc: 你这个loser
<imtxc> iMadper:1 EUR == 10 CNY?
<rich1> 给个电话号码马上你就知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 8.x
<imtxc> iMadper: 这公司靠谱么，半路跑路了怎么办？
<iMadper> imtxc: 好多年了把
<iMadper> imtxc: 哎呀, 就10欧, 不至于的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 对方不用有客户端？ 直接拨号？
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接打人家手机或者座机呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也去注册
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个靠谱 以后就要流量就好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 确定是一次性收费？  10.3 EUR？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 不过要求你第一次充值10欧
<iMadper> imtxc: sure.
<imtxc> iMadper: 稳定么
<imtxc> iMadper: 通话质量
<iMadper> imtxc: 我打了四次电话, 信号都很好.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用的还是渣渣校园网...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我去看看  支持 alipay?
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只有alipay
<imtxc> iMadper: 在哪注册的？smartvoip.com？
<alvin_rxg> Title: SmartVoip | The smart way to save on your calls! (@ smartvoip.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 哪里有写给 +86 打免费呢
<rich1> 感觉比sky贵啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣. 点rates
<imtxc> iMadper: 我先注册 
<abinez> 垃圾
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣渣
<rich1> paltalk可以啦
<abinez> 直接skype
<abinez> 或者Fring
<abinez> 都比这个好
<rich1> 怕“
<abinez> 哇
<imtxc> roylez_: 你用啥
<jusss> roylez_: win7 debian双系统用哪个引导
<roylez_> imtxc: skype
<imtxc> roylez_: skype 还是 别的？
<iMadper> imtxc: China (Landline) FREE* SuperDeal!** 	FREE* 	FREE*    China (Mobile) FREE* 	FREE* 	FREE
<rich1> paltalk
<imtxc> roylez_: skype 费用怎么算？ 给国内大
<roylez_> imtxc: 不过不是tom的，港币计费的
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 贵呢
<abinez> 最好用语音网关
<imtxc> roylez_: 壕
<abinez> 对达
<roylez_> imtxc: 上次跟米国人聊了20分钟，花了4HKD
<abinez> 在X宝上世界通包年520
<abinez> 主席你可以买世界通包年的
<abinez> 打到你想睡觉
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似 smartvoip也是屌丝产品？
<roylez_> abinez: 只是偶尔打打，至于么
<roylez_> abinez: 世界通开公司的人才用得上
<abinez> 泡妹子也用的上哇
<abinez> 话说认识的福建妹子跑去米国了
 * Saxon 嘎嘎
<abinez> 移民去了
<abinez> 不回来了
<abinez> 郁闷，忧伤，，，，
<roylez_> abinez: 被你吓走了？
<abinez> 木有，
<abinez> 她们全家都在米国哇
<abinez> 在米国的亲戚比国内还多呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 目测这东西被墙不远了
<abinez> ？？？？
<abinez> 木有吧。
<abinez> 就说米国两句，就要被Q了
<abinez> 不说了
<abinez> 看图去
<abinez> 琢磨着怎么装修房子
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/254940 这个？ 不是90 freedays么
<iMadper> imtxc: 前九十天是肯定不收费的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你打米国也不收费
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样啊
<hzform> alipay有linux版本吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后按照rates收费.
<iMadper> hzform: please google `alipay for linux`
<imtxc> iMadper: 要电话号码验证？ 以后能改电话号码么？ 我打算换联通的去
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道能不能改. 我不了解呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在就是北京联通~
<imtxc> iMadper: 联通好啊 网络好
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货支持无数种支付方式啊 居然看到了移动、联通、电信和银联
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是我只有alipay
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有linux版本 不幸福
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥? 我就在用. 
<imtxc> iMadper: https://www.smartvoip.com/download/ 木有啊
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ SmartVoip | Download SmartVoip
<iMadper> imtxc: sip软件很多的
<iMadper> imtxc: pidgin都可以.
<abinez> 用Ekiga
<imtxc> iMadper: 哇
<stock-cn> 谁有smartvoip
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你有免费viop电话吗？
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我了个操
<maplebeats> 你怎么有帽子了
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你打我的 +19018009003
<stock-cn> imtxc: 试试我的google voice
<imtxc> stock-cn: 我有
<imtxc> stock-cn: 打+19 不免费
<imtxc> stock-cn: google voice 什么价格？
<stock-cn> imtxc: 不是+19  是+1
<stock-cn> imtxc: 不要钱
<stock-cn> imtxc: 打美国，加拿大，不要钱，接听全球不要钱
<abinez> stock-cn: 把你的蛮牛都给我吧
<imtxc> stock-cn: 在拨号
<abinez> 反正你也不要钱
<abinez> LOL
<stock-cn> imtxc: 收到了
<imtxc> stock-cn: 你给我拨一个
<imtxc> stock-cn:  我的号码是多少啊
<stock-cn> imtxc: 有两个号码打过来
<stock-cn> imtxc: 不知道哪个是你
<iMadper> stock-cn: 我.
<iMadper> stock-cn: 也打了
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你打通了吗
<imtxc> stock-cn: 拨到手机上 连个号码都现实不出来 怎么破 iMadper 
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩,还说话了.
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你的没接通吧
<imtxc> stock-cn: 留言了
<imtxc> stock-cn: 刚又打了个
<stock-cn> imtxc: 谢谢
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你两次号码不一样哦
<imtxc> stock-cn: google voice 多少钱？
<iMadper> imtxc: 2美分一分钟
<stock-cn> imtxc: 不要钱，打美国，加拿大，不要钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货没号码么？
<stock-cn> iMadper: 接听全球免费
<imtxc> iMadper: 我怎么给你打
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你的号码两次拨打不一样
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不知道诶. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还没玩溜
<imtxc> stock-cn: 你给我打吧
<imtxc> stock-cn: 要收费不
<imtxc> 哦 我都没号码 。。。
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你的号码不是美国，加拿大的，我要钱
<iMadper> imtxc: sip:iMadper@sip.smartvoip.com
<iMadper> imtxc: 打过来
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果你真的需要, 可以绑定一个虚拟电话的
<imtxc> iMadper: 在打
<stock-cn> iMadper: 再试试我用gtalk能不能接，我把电话关闭
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你打过来试试
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样没号码也好，别人把我加不到黑名单里面。。。。
<stock-cn> imtxc: 应该有个号码才好接电话阿
<stock-cn> imtxc: 别人用电话怎么拨打你的呢
<iMadper> stock-cn: 正在
<stock-cn> iMadper:不行吗？
<imtxc> iMadper: 原来我收到的一些 私人号码 未知号码 就是这么来的
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你不接呀...
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 只收到你语音哦
<iMadper> stock-cn: no idea.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 只收到语音短信怎么
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我昨天是可以用gtalk接的阿
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不知道.
<stock-cn> iMadper: 再试试阿
<stock-cn> iMadper: 等一下
<imtxc> iMadper: 惨了
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才我以为我找到号码了
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你再打试试
<imtxc> iMadper: 一个号码拨到+85去了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 借呀
<imtxc> 这下折子了
<stock-cn> 接了
<stock-cn> 在电脑上
<stock-cn> 听到声音了
<stock-cn> iMadper: 听到声音了
<imtxc> stock-cn: 完了我给你打一个
<iMadper> stock-cn: 那你不说话...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我给你打你怎么不接
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的什么客户端
<iMadper> imtxc: 收不到
<stock-cn> iMadper: 不知道怎么不能在手机gtalk上接
<iMadper> imtxc: linphone, 你呢?
<stock-cn> iMadper: 昨天还可以的阿
<iMadper> stock-cn: ...
<imtxc> i，
<October21> 问一个问题，python2.7能使用     “加了#!/usr/bin/python3写“ 的函数吗？
<imtxc> stock-cn: 同了没有啊
<stock-cn> iMadper: 听到声音了
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩, 好吧. 
<imtxc> iMadper: stock-cn 你们快挂断 我测试一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没打呀
<stock-cn> iMadper: 昨天可以在手机上接gtalk
<iMadper> stock-cn: 现在我没打... 我这里挂断状态.
<mk3548208> October21, python2调用python3?
<October21> 嗯
<maplebeats> freeflying, 把 imtxc 这货的op给收了
<maplebeats> imtxc, 拍死你
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你打试试
<October21> mk3548208: 由于ubuntu13使用了python3
<imtxc> stock-cn: 怎么总让我留言
<imtxc> stock-cn: 接
<October21> mk3548208: 我12.04
<mk3548208> October21, 这个没试过，自己试试看就知道了，干嘛要2调用3
<stock-cn> imtxc: 我的gtalk没有接到你的
<maplebeats> mk3548208, python怎么了
<imtxc> stock-cn: 我去
<mk3548208> maplebeats, 2调用3的函数
<iMadper> freeflying: ...
<maplebeats> mk3548208, 为什么要这么做
<iMadper> freeflying: 要有节操呀, 侯总.
<mk3548208> maplebeats, 不知道
<maplebeats> imtxc, 蠢货
<October21> mk3548208: 有个软件的作者维护软件时，没注意python3与python2.7
<stock-cn> iMadper: 为什么你的电话能转到我的gtalk，他的不行？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我看着看着哆啦A梦, 喝着状元粥, 突然, 就被t了...
<imtxc> maplebeats: 。。媒婆 我的会员呢
<mk3548208> October21, 说明白点
<maplebeats> mk3548208, 谁这么干的
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不懂呀..
<maplebeats> imtxc, 有毛会员，你都把我踢了
<mk3548208> maplebeats, October21, 
<imtxc> freeflying: 不要相信他们，他们都捣乱你的社区的秩序
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你再试试
<maplebeats> October21, 你干什么了
<October21> mk3548208: 那个软件同时有12和13的版本
<maplebeats> imtxc, 滚粗
<maplebeats> October21, 什么意思？
<imtxc> maplebeats: ...
<imtxc> stock-cn: 还收不到？
<stock-cn> imtxc: 可以了
<stock-cn> imtxc: 听到了
<stock-cn> 电脑上听到的
<mk3548208> October21, 是不是要依赖py还是什么
<imtxc> stock-cn: 乃怎么不手化
<stock-cn> imtxc: 我电脑没有话筒
<October21> maplebeats: ubuntu12和13的系统python不一样
<imtxc> stock-cn: å¼±
<maplebeats> October21, 不一样就不一样呀
<imtxc> stock-cn: 我的号码还是不一样么
<maplebeats> October21, 没什么问题呀
<October21> maplebeats: 有个软件的作者没注意同时用了
<maplebeats> October21, 什么叫同时用了
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你再试试看号码会不会一样
<stock-cn> imtxc: 我是在电脑上了
<maplebeats> October21, 一个软件同时支持python2/3很正常啊
<stock-cn> iMadper: 这种电话是加密的吗？
<October21> maplebeats: 他可能主要维护py3的所以12版中有py3
<imtxc> stock-cn: 一样么
<iMadper> stock-cn: 可以设置加密的
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不过我没有设置.
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 问一下，为什么13.04里面没有indicator-applet的那个信封指示器了
<maplebeats> October21, 到底是什么软件
<maplebeats> October21, 问题是什么
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 使用起来很不方便
<jusss> maplebeats: 你的双系统用啥引导
<maplebeats> jusss, 我单系统
<October21> maplebeats: 这样就出现了py2调用py3
<maplebeats>  /me 单系统windows7
<maplebeats> October21, 不明白。。。
<stock-cn> 刚才是谁打？
<maplebeats> October21, 你怎么知道它调用了
<October21> maplebeats: my-weather-indicate
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不是我.
<stock-cn> imtxc: 刚才也是你吗
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 我
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你的号码似乎一样的
<October21> maplebeats: 看代码
<stock-cn> imtxc: 而且，我手机好戏那个也能接了
<imtxc> stock-cn: 你回拨一下看看
<stock-cn> imtxc: 再试试
<maplebeats> October21,python2和python3兼容很好做啊！代码都一个样子。。。。。。。
<stock-cn> imtxc: 我不能回拨你的，你不是北美的号码
<stock-cn> imtxc: 回拨要钱
<maplebeats> October21, 何谓2调3.。。
<imtxc> stock-cn: 我不接还不行啊
<stock-cn> imtxc: 我就1美分了
<imtxc> stock-cn: 号码是什么
<October21> maplebeats: python2.7能使用     “加了#!/usr/bin/python3写“ 的函数
<maplebeats> October21, 一个脚本语言，你还相信那个#!
<stock-cn> imtxc:  +21350583479
<stock-cn> imtxc: 你再打，我用手机接
<October21> maplebeats: 总之py2应该是调用失败吧
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何用bash提取命令行参数中多个不同参数各自的数组值, 并保存为数组? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422016 待解决问题: 如何用bash提取命令行参数中多个不同参数各自的数组值, 并保存为数组? 说明: 下面的代码能实现, 但是因为用到多层管道, 代码比较复杂. 请教是否有 …
<maplebeats> October21, 运行不了么？
<October21> maplebeats: 作者上次也出错了，我写过邮件
<October21> maplebeats: 运行出错
<maplebeats> October21, 出什么错
<stock-cn> imtxc: 还打吗
<October21> maplebeats: 我终端测试过
<imtxc> stock-cn: 打呢
<maplebeats> October21, po出来我看看
<imtxc> stock-cn: 通了没
<stock-cn> 语音短信了
<iMadper> maplebeats: #! 是起作用的.
<stock-cn> imtxc: 没接到，只是语音短信了
<October21> http://code.bulix.org/u4g53y-83385
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<maplebeats> iMadper, 问题是，如果运行的时候用pythonx xxx.py的话#!就没用了啊
<October21> maplebeats: 软件不这样做啊
<imtxc> iMadper: pidgin登陆不上
<stock-cn> imtxc: 这次号码又变了
<maplebeats> October21, desktop文件这么做就行了嘛
<iMadper> maplebeats: 这到是
<imtxc> stock-cn: 那就估计没号码
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以, 但是我不知道怎么拨号.. 
<October21> 其实我只想了解一下可能性的问题
<imtxc> stock-cn: 我先搞定客户端再说
<maplebeats> October21, 你说那个2调3什么的，根本不可能。。。只能说是import失败了
<October21> maplebeats: 的确不行
<liemehoc> 用arch的有没有卡在libsoup-gnome这个包上
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆最近忙啥呢
<stock-cn> imtxc: 恩
<maplebeats> imtxc, 撸呢
<October21> maplebeats: 这是软件维护者的疏忽，我以前反应过
<October21> maplebeats: 没想到这么快就……
<maplebeats> October21, 你是说文件开头的python版本写错了，还是他一个软件用了几个版本的python...
<October21> maplebeats: 他维护了py3版本的同样软件
<maplebeats> October21, 那作者就应该把python2版本直接删了= =，该死的python2
<October21> maplebeats: 所以才会在py2版中残有py3文件
<October21> maplebeats: ubuntu12.04使用py2作为默认
<October21> maplebeats: 源中没py3相关的模块，自己编译能力不够
<maplebeats> October21, 什么模块
<imtxc> iMadper: 要是这货能帮顶个国内的号码就完美了
<October21> gi之类
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然可以啦~
<iMadper> imtxc: setting里面有呀
 * iMadper 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 删除python2, 很多人的电脑就废了
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我电脑没装python2呀，挺好的呀
<October21> maplebeats: 以前试过，初步发现缺少 gi(一个与gnome相关)
<abinez> 我也木有装
<maplebeats> October21, 你是说gi?
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后就可以接电话了？
<maplebeats> gi.respoxxx?
<October21> maplebeats: 初步发现是
<maplebeats> 那个不是python-gobject的库么
<October21> 嗯
<October21> maplebeats: p3&py2的gi不通用
<maplebeats> 肯定啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不可以.
<iMadper> imtxc: 接电话用你自己的手机呀!
<abinez> 肚子好饿哇
<October21> 但是py2为ubuntu12的默认，调用时会出问题
<abinez> 想吃了
<iMadper> imtxc: 打过去, 别人显示的也是你的手机好吗
<iMadper> 号码
<October21> maplebeats: 这是软件作者的失误，没必要讨论了，休息去
<October21> 晚安！
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你用什么客户端
<imtxc> iMadper: 搜嘎
<iMadper> stock-cn: linphone
<stock-cn> iMadper: 手机上有linphone video
<iMadper> stock-cn: 是, 我知道. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 可以直接视频通话
<iMadper> imtxc: Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία
<stock-cn> iMadper: linphone通话都要钱吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 我设置哦call id好像不起作用
<Pudge_> iMadper: 手机上有Smartvoip这个app，直接显示你账户多少钱和目前通话每分钟费用，很方便的
<imtxc> iMadper: 坏了 又把5毛花出去了
<imtxc> iMadper: 5分
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫的phone to phone 不免费
<Pudge_> iMadper: 而且默认你必须绑定自己的手机号，这样打过去就会显示你自己的手机号码
<imtxc> Pudge_: 不行的
<imtxc> Pudge_: 不能现实自己的手机号
<Pudge_> imtxc: 能啊，我都用了好几年了，怎么会不能
<imtxc> Pudge_: 客户端？
<Pudge_> imtxc: 我说的是smartvoip这个软件，
<imtxc> Pudge_: smartvoip?
<imtxc> Pudge_: 安卓？
<Pudge_> 不管是电脑上打还是手机直接上app
<iMadper> imtxc: 对.
<imtxc> p
<iMadper> Pudge_: 恩, 确实是.
<imtxc> Pudge_: 你的意思是跟客户端没关系么
<Pudge_> 你要是用linphone，必须在smarvoip主页上设置你自己的绑定手机号
<imtxc> Pudge_: 设置了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 过一会儿才能生效.
<Pudge_> imtxc: 这个我就不知道了，我都是直接用手机app打的，方便，电脑打电话还要插耳机，太麻烦
<imtxc> iMadper: Pudge_ 果然是延迟
<Pudge_> iMadper: imtxc 这东西还好用吧？
<imtxc> Pudge_: 好几年…… 你好几年打电话不花钱了？ 这么好的东西怎么不早推荐
 * imtxc 这就需要个mic了…………
<Pudge_> imtxc: 我以为大家都知道。。至少我身边的人都知道。。还是他们推荐给我的。。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。 
<imtxc> Pudge_: 这个给+86打免费了多久了
<iMadper> Pudge_: 恩, 好用. 
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15 带mic的
<imtxc> iMadper: 耳道受不了
<Pudge_> 反正如果煲电话粥，skype套餐最划算，不然这个就是我找到的价格最低的了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡! 
<Pudge_> 而且通话效果最好的。。
<iMadper> Pudge_: 效果好 +1
<Pudge_> iMadper: 冲一次前免费100天啊，不光+86, 100天后就开始花里面的钱了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有这个的bb的ota链接么
<iMadper> imtxc: 页面上有呀
<imtxc> Pudge_: 意思是 100天之后 就要钱，报告给——86？
<iMadper> imtxc: 86的rate是free的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> 不要就好
<Pudge_> imtxc: 而且没到100天，你里面的钱用光了，比如还剩60天，你又充钱了，你就有160天free call。。累加的。
<imtxc> 不过83元100天也不错了
<Pudge_> imtxc: 是啊，哪里有永远免费的东西。。人家服务商喝西北风呢。。
<Pudge_> imtxc: 是100天后你还有83元可以打电话。。
<imtxc> Pudge_: 但是打86还是不要钱啊
<Pudge_> imtxc: 要的
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> Pudge_: rate里面写free
<Pudge_> imtxc: 那个rate里面，凡是标了free*的，表示充值后100天内免费， 之后收费，费用多少自己看，标了superdail的，表示永远免费。。比如国内座机，就一直免费，手机100天后开始收费
<imtxc> Pudge_: 这样啊
<Pudge_> imtxc: 我说错了，国内座机也收费的，
<Pudge_> imtxc: China (Landline) SuperDeal!**	€ 0.020	€ 0.023 China (Mobile) SuperDeal!**	€ 0.015	€ 0.017
<iMadper> Pudge_: 我擦... 这样子...
<imtxc> p
<imtxc> Pudge_: 你看的哪的
<Pudge_> iMadper: imtxc 不然你83不是永远用不掉了，美死你
<imtxc> Pudge_: China (Landline) FREE* SuperDeal!**FREE*FREE*
<imtxc> Pudge_: China (Mobile) FREE*FREE*FREE*
<imtxc> 0.023 015 017 这都是哪的数字
<Pudge_> imtxc: 你看rating页面，第三个选项卡， out of free days
<imtxc> Pudge_: 020 是多少人仔
<Pudge_> imtxc: 打座机一分钟1毛9 rmb， 打手机一分钟1毛35rmb
<Pudge_> 现在欧元跌的厉害，你当8算差不多
<imtxc> Pudge_: 也算划算了
<imtxc> Pudge_: 免费100天再说 然后打完80  再交80再免费100天是吧
<imtxc> 这样一年有200估计就够了。。。
<Pudge_> imtxc: 是啊，100天后，那剩下83块够你打好久好久了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你是写手机号码然后它发给你的链接你下载的bb版本？
<Pudge_> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> Pudge_: 那这样的话，配合上流量费用  估计就不怎么划算了
<Pudge_> imtxc: 流量。。这个我还真没考虑过，我这里流量都是无限的。。
<imtxc> Pudge_: 你什么地方
<Pudge_> imtxc: fr
<imtxc> Pudge_: 当我没说
<Pudge_> imtxc: 再说了，一般都有wifi啊，我每个月流量用不到30m。。天浪费了
<imtxc> Pudge_: 。
<imtxc> wifi++
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是呀, 有blackberry app world
<Pudge_> imtxc: 我出去旅游的时候，也用这个打，全用3g， 一个月也不会超过100m啊，当然你电话太多当我没说。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没blackberry app word
<iMadper> imtxc: 你啥手机?
<imtxc> iMadper: 9700
<imtxc> 6.0rom
<iMadper> imtxc: 有下载地址, 你自己去下在也行呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩 下载了 在装
<imtxc> iMadper: 你都bb10了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是呀, 我9k
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧 我也去装app world  恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 9k好机
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你在linux用的什么软件?
<imtxc> iMadper: 也是linphone
<imtxc> iMadper: pidgin没链接上呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的突然断开了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后就连不上了..
<jusss> Pudge_: ，
<jusss> Pudge_: 法国佬，出来
<imtxc> iMadper: 我这没问题啊？ 是不可以多个客户端一起登陆么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就一个客户端...
 * imtxc 居然跟fr佬一起讨论省话费的问题
<iMadper> imtxc: ping 不过去了都
<imtxc> iMadper: 网络问题？
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能吧.
<Pudge_> jusss: ？
<Pudge_> jusss: 不说话，那我先去上个厕所
<jusss> Pudge_: 你试过在一个硬盘上装3个系统没
<Pudge_> jusss: 试过啊
<Pudge_> jusss: 2个和3个没区别啊，增加难度了？
<jusss> Pudge_: 用什么做bootload？
<Pudge_> jusss: grub啊
<Pudge_> 反正windows不要最后装，不然还要手动修改windows的boot，以恢复linux的启动项
 * imtxc 碎
<jusss> Pudge_: 额，我还是简单点吧，我要在有win7的本本上装debian，cyrus那厮说可以直接把d盘e盘删掉装，
<Pudge_> jusss: 你不是本来就win7么，删个e盘，给linux用，直接光盘启动linux，普通安装步骤装到分出来的空间就好了啊，啥都不用管，grub上会显示windows的
<Pudge_> jusss: 是啊，就是给linux腾点空间出来就好了，随便哪个盘，舍不得的话，也不用删整个e盘，变小点，分点区域出来也性了
<jusss> Pudge_: 我记得debian最后安装结束时会检测到win7，那时用让grub写mbr吗
<jusss> Pudge_: 掉了？
<Pudge_> jusss: 拉尿
<Pudge_> jusss: 恩
<abinez> http://tech.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20130417/1708134.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 30万人争当年薪20万“鉴黄师”_雅虎科技
<jusss> Pudge_: grub写进mbr会不会启动不了win7？
<Pudge_> jusss: 不会启动win7 他写进去干嘛？好看么？
<abinez> 赵伟表示，"首淫官"招聘其实是一件非常严肃的事情，本着对互联网用户负责的态度，该联盟希望通过这次招聘，让网民自发行动起来，参与肃清行业乱象行为，共同维护清洁健康的网络环境。
<Pudge_> jusss: 我看错了。。
<Pudge_> jus
<Pudge_> jusss: 你就安心的装吧，不会有任何问题的
<abinez> 据悉，在岗位描述中，"首淫官"的任职要求包括：熟悉世界各国对淫秽色情信息的认定标准；熟悉中国法律方面对淫秽色情信息的认定标准、明文规定；熟悉中国互联网、各大运营商使用过的对淫秽色情信息的鉴定标准；此外，还要求年龄20-35岁之间，性别则不限
<jusss> Pudge_: 让grub写进mbr？然后启动时grub会让你选择进哪个系统？
<Pudge_> jusss: 恩
<jusss> Pudge_: 这样我就安心了，就怕引导不了win7，那可是掏钱买的东东
<Pudge_> jusss: 。。网上破解版win7一堆一堆的啊
<jusss> Pudge_: 有种方法是把grub写到linux所在的分区里，比如把debian装在了e盘 hd0，6 
<jusss> Pudge_: 这是咋回事
<Pudge_> jusss: 最简单的方法，你就都按照默认的来。。grub写到mbr，肯定没错
<Pudge_> jusss: 那种是启动还是按照mbr里面的来，因为你的windws里面没有debian的选项，直接就启动windows了，
<Pudge_> jusss: 你可以在windows c盘的boot。ini文件里面加上linux启动项，也能行，不过这样麻烦
<jusss> Pudge_: 那种方法怎么启动debian？
<Pudge_> jusss: 总之就是，就算最坏的情况，你装好了，只能启动一个系统，也能修改成启动2系统
<Pudge_> jusss: 那种方法要改windows 的boot.ini，好像是这个文件，网上教程一堆一堆的，
<Pudge_> jusss: 你就当有2个启动器了，一个grub是debian的，一个windows bootloader，启动windows的，两个都可以更改参数，启动多系统
<jusss> Pudge_: 哦
<Pudge_> jusss: 随便你用哪个， 但是grub更方便，因为你装好debian的时候，自动就把如何启动windows写到grub里面了，但是windows bootloader不知道你装了debian，只会 启动windows
<jusss> Pudge_: 如果win重装系统的话，会重写mbr，那debian不也启动不了了…
<Pudge_> jusss: 是的，windows很sb
<jusss> Pudge_: 用那种方法，重装系统后应该也能启动debian吧，修改下boot.ini
<Pudge_> jusss: 遇到这种情况2个方法， 1.手动添加debian启动项到windows， 2. 光盘启动到debian，grub-update
<jusss> Pudge_: 那种方法，我不知道关键字，搜不出来…
<Pudge_> jusss: 。。
<jusss> Pudge_: grub不写mbr，写hd0，6
<jusss> Pudge_: 给我个关键字或链接
<Pudge_> jusss: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-04/25574.htm
<^k^> Pudge_ ⇪ ti: 重装Windows 7后恢复Ubuntu启动菜单的方法_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<Pudge_> jusss: 一模一样的方法
<Pudge_> 你就当装好debian之后，找不到debian启动项
<jusss> Pudge_: 我看看
<Pudge_> jusss: 别看那个了，那个是垃圾，不是哪个sb写的，坑爹， 看这个，写的完全就是你想要的 http://school.cfan.com.cn/soft/sys/2008-01-07/1199706491d150981.shtml
<^k^> Pudge_ ⇪ ti: Boot Manager让Vista与Linux双启动系统软件－《电脑爱好者》杂志官方网站 无标题文档无标题文档
<jusss> Pudge_: 嗯
<jusss> Pudge_: 没讲win7…
<Pudge_> jusss: 尼玛viasta跟win7不是回事
<jusss> Pudge_: 额，…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: grub 4 dos
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 哦，感觉好麻烦
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那你重装 linux 得了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: …
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 玩一次 gentoo, archlinux, lfs   然后上边这些都是小 case 了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的cpu现在是atom.玩gentoo，会被玩死…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 论速度也有 1.6GHz 了吧？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 一个星期后我就能有一个i3的新本了
<Pudge_> jusss: 上网本你装win7,一个开始图标不就把整个屏幕都占光了？
<jusss> Pudge_: 我没装win7呀
<Pudge_> jusss: 哦，你所一个星期之后的本子。。。
<jusss> Pudge_: 因为不会装…
<jusss> Pudge_: 我哥给我买了个新本，一个星期后放假，我就能回去玩它了，
<Pudge_> jusss: 回家了。。你慢慢研究。。
<jusss> Pudge_: 那个本有独显了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 带 ssd ？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ssd…没
<jusss> http://www.cnblogs.com/mxw09/archive/2012/04/29/2475868.html
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 关于安装Ubuntu不将mbr写入grub的经验 - 再快一点 - 博客园
<Pudge> jusss: 哥到家了，你的功课做的不错
<jusss> Pudge: …
<jusss> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2042274
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 【硬盘安装】清华同方“变形金刚”上网本硬盘安装kubuntu方法（不将grub写入MBR） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> 睡觉去，晚安
<^k^>  05:17
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-23
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<imtxc> Pudge: 早
<imtxc> Pudge: 乃几点？
<Pudge> imtxc: 。。果然起的很早。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 快3点了
<imtxc> Pudge: am?
<Pudge> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> Pudge: smartvoip 你在linux用什么客户端？
<Pudge> imtxc: linphone，一般不用，插耳机太麻烦。。
<Pudge> 有电脑就有wifi，直接手机打多方便。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 用手机？
<imtxc> Pudge: 木安卓手机 不幸福啊
<Pudge> imtxc: iphone？
<imtxc> Pudge: BB
<Pudge> imtxc: 也有啊
<imtxc> Pudge: 你的什么型号？
<imtxc> Pudge: 我这里wifi连接不了smartvoip
<Pudge> imtxc: 。。BB也有啊
<Pudge> Galaxy S 4
<imtxc> ..
<Pudge> imtxc: 什么破wifi， smartvoip都不让连
<imtxc> Pudge: 好像不是wifi的原因 换edge和另一个wifi也不行
<imtxc> Pudge: network error
<MeaCulpa> morning
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: mo～～
<Pudge> imtxc: 不清楚。。不幸福。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 是啊，登陆没问题  拨号不出去
<Pudge> imtxc: 家里的网络？
<Pudge> imtxc: sip通话端口被封了吧？
<imtxc> Pudge: 不应该，同一个wifi，用别人的安卓登陆拨号正常
<Pudge> imtxc: 那我只能解释成，bb的版本有问题。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 恩，或许是我为了不断网混刷的rom有问题
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/04/22/google-street-view-fine-germany/
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: Google 因街景小车通过 Wi-Fi 非法搜集信息一事被德国法院罚款 14.5 万欧元
 * imtxc 求街景小车拍照
<imtxc> Pudge: 乃有BES？
<Pudge> imtxc: ?? 啥意思？
<imtxc> Pudge: blackberry enterprise services?
<Pudge> imtxc: 没有啊，我又不用bb
<imtxc> Pudge: 好吧，我等等问 imadper 
<Pudge> imtxc: 都是成功人士。。我等屌丝只能用屌丝机。
<imtxc> .... Pudge  我买的是便宜的二手的过气的BB
<eexpress> Are you bb? imtxc
<imtxc> 。。。 eexpress ee
 * imtxc 屌丝去干活
 * imtxc 大佬们都早， 先闪了
<Pudge> imtxc: 再二手也是老板机
<freeayu3> hello
<freeayu3> morning
<^k^> freeayu3, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<eexpress2> oops
<imtxc> .. Pudge 有老板300rmb收二手手机用么
<Pudge> imtxc: 只要让我当老板，30rmb我都收
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 用了小半年的awesome桌面，越用越舒心，越看越喜欢O(∩_∩)O哈哈~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422028 用了小半年的awesome桌面，越用越舒心，越看越喜欢O(∩_∩)O哈哈~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiongqin — 2013-04-23 9:07
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc_> Pudge: 危险，我差点就进了你的镜头了
<Pudge> imtxc_: 截图有点晚
<Pudge> imtxc_: 不对，是有点早。。
<imtxc_> Pudge: lol
<imtxc_> Pudge: 晚几秒我就上镜头了
<Pudge> imtxc_: 整好了，继续写报告
<Pudge> imtxc_: 你赶紧51回家整好你的debian，测试那个新驱动，我等着呢
<imtxc_> Pudge: 哪个？
<imtxc_> Pudge: 认错人了？
<Pudge> imtxc_: 。。对，那是juss。。
<Pudge> imtxc_: 草，太困了，有点迷糊了
<imtxc_> ……
<wuyun> 早
<wuyun> 早上看来都没人
<imtxc_> Pudge: http://www.voipyo.com/rates#letter-C 这个不是更便宜么
<^k^> imtxc_ ... ⇪ VoipYo
<Pudge> imtxc_: 我操。果然，
<Pudge> imtxc_: 要不你测试一下，通话质量如何？
<imtxc_> Pudge: 晚上测试
<imtxc_> Pudge: 我都给smart付钱了。。。。
<Pudge> imtxc_: 。。我是没啥兴趣了，这类sip服务都一个叼样，开始的时候便宜，用户多了就涨价了
<imtxc_> Pudge: 恩 这些钱打完了再找～
<imtxc_> p
<Pudge> imtxc_: 当初smartvoip头2年完全免费的啊，不过比起别的sip还算有点良心，涨的不是很厉害
<imtxc_> Pudge: 本地回拨不免费？
<Pudge> imtxc_: 回拨都是收本地电话费用啊，一般欧美国家座机都免费，所有回拨比较有用，国内估计难点。
<imtxc_> Pudge: o
<Pudge> imtxc_: 不过你不是头100天免费么，回拨也是免费的
<imtxc_> Pudge: 不免，我已经被收了 0.05了
<Pudge> imtxc_: 。。好吧。。
<Pudge> imtxc_: 没用过这么高级的功能。。还要拨两个号。。
<imtxc_> 。。
<stardiviner1> My fcitx crashed when I trigger it with I setted hot key (Ctrl-\). (I'm using KDE, plasma widget input method, and Ubuntu 12.10, fcitx version 4.2.4.1) 
<stardiviner1> ???
<stardiviner1> shit, disconnected .
<Pudge> stardiviner1: error message? maybe u applied some other skin, not the default one?
<stardiviner1> Pudge: I did nothing, and fcitx is fine some times ago. today it suddenly crashed everytime I trigger it. (I reboot my system sometimes)
<stardiviner1> Maybe I should go to fcitx FAQ to find the way to debug fcitx ? But I'm not an advanced user of fcitx.
<Pudge> stardiviner1: i've no idea, did u update ur system? or maybe some other modification?
<Pudge> u can delete ~/.config/fcitx, and reinstall fcitx for a try
<stardiviner1> Pudge: yes, I did some aptitude upgrade. right, it's a good idea to debug. thanks
<Pudge> stardiviner1: maybe it will help u to solve the problem
<stardiviner1> Pudge: wait, after I remove Google pinyin input method, it use pinyin input method, then it can work now. 
<stardiviner1> Pudge: WTF, 
<Pudge> stardiviner1: i dono
<Pudge> stardiviner1: sogou is better for me :)
<stardiviner1> Pudge: fcitx has sougou input method ?
<Pudge> yeah
<stardiviner1> fcitx有搜狗输入法? ubuntu下有fcitx rime的包么?
<Pudge> stardiviner1: rime不知道，deb的有
<stardiviner1> Pudge: 那个包叫什么名字?
<Pudge> ppa:fcitx-team/nightly
<Pudge> fcitx-sogou tab。具体叫啥忘记了
<stardiviner1> Pudge: 这个PPA源,在fcitx官网上么?
<Pudge> stardiviner1: 不确定，我猜是的。。
<stardiviner1> Pudge: 谢了
<Pudge> fcitx-sogoupinyin-release
 * gfrog 早
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 【新手求助】ubuntu开机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422031 求助 这枚新人是用u盘安装的ubuntu12.04LTS，用了一段时间慢慢开始上手的时候，某天我抽了，更新了一下，然后就悲剧了，在grub选择进入ubuntu后，屏幕就是亮着，等了很长一段时间就是不出现ubuntu桌面。 …
<iMadper> imtxc_: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/72373
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 奇葩物：可链接电脑 IPAD的USB接口复古打字机 老式打字机 8999元-淘宝网-发现频道 - 什么值得买
<airead_> 8.8.8.8
<iMadper> airead_: hi, 之前是你要去novell吗?
<^k^> airead_, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 能不能让gnome桌面的图标更小点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422033 桌面的图标大小在哪里可以调整 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2013-04-23 11:02
<airead_> iMadper, 对啊
<iMadper> airead_: 现在去了没?
<airead_> iMadper, 未知
<iMadper> airead_: 未知???
<imtxc_> iMadper: 这东西太gaoji
<airead_> iMadper, 不确定
<imtxc_> iMadper: 我的9700 上面那个软件不好用哇
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我的9k都没安装. 找了个android机器来跑的, 信号超级好
<imtxc_> iMadper: wifi 拨号几秒 就说 call ended network error
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc_> iMadper: 我以为你在9k上装了嫩  android上确实行
<iMadper> imtxc_: ... ... 
<iMadper> imtxc_: 对呀
<MeaCulpa> BEGIN:VCALENDAR
<MeaCulpa> X-LOTUS-CHARSET:UTF-8
<MeaCulpa> VERSION:2.0
<MeaCulpa> PRODID:-//Lotus Development Corporation//NONSGML Notes 8.5.1//EN_C
<MeaCulpa> METHOD:PUBLISH
<MeaCulpa> BEGIN:VTIMEZONE
<^k^> MeaCulpa:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<airead_> 有人用 willie 没？
<imtxc_> 居然敢给酷啪儿叔+q  还混不混了你 ^k^ 
<MeaCulpa> PRODID:-//Lotus Development Corporation//NONSGML Notes 8.5.1//EN_C
<MeaCulpa> METHOD:PUBLISH
<MeaCulpa> BEGIN:VTIMEZONE
<MeaCulpa> TZID:China
<MeaCulpa> BEGIN:STANDARD
<MeaCulpa> DTSTART:19500101T020000
<imtxc_> //
<MeaCulpa> TZOFFSETFROM:+0800
<MeaCulpa> TZOFFSETTO:+0800
<MeaCulpa> END:STANDARD
<MeaCulpa> END:VTIMEZONE
<MeaCulpa> BEGIN:VEVENT
<MeaCulpa> DTSTART;TZID="China":20130411T140000
<MeaCulpa> DTEND;TZID="China":20130411T160000
<MeaCulpa> TRANSP:OPAQUE
<MeaCulpa> DTSTAMP:20130411T033106Z
<MeaCulpa> CLASS:PUBLIC
<imtxc_> 。。。。。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 你贴是不是不小心粘贴错地方了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这些明显都是贵公司新产品的机密信息来的.  :-)
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 收藏起来 哪天卖点钱儿 cc iMadper 卖给 hp
<vipzrx> iMadper:  MeaCulpa 在哪个公司？
<imtxc_> vipzrx: 他在美帝国主义的血汗工厂
<iMadper> imtxc_: +1
<vipzrx> 莲花公司，全名 Lotus Development Corporation）
<vipzrx> 11:16:54 AM - iMadper: imtxc_: +1 这个加1是什么意思？
<iMadper> imtxc_: lotus单独成公司了?
<iMadper> vipzrx: 给他一毛钱的意思
<vipzrx> imtxc_:  不明白
<imtxc_> iMadper: 木有吧  不知道哇
<freeflying> gfrog: 菜车的avg都能过了20
<imtxc_> freeflying: 当然了 二八都能20
<imtxc_> freeflying: gfrog 会告诉你 骑100km试试
<freeflying> imtxc_: lol
<iMadper> 100千米... 太远了, 骑过去都要迷路然后找不到回来的路了
<stardiviner1> 今天怎么都没有什么人啊？
<iMadper> cfy: 哥请客, 回去带你吃正宗北京小吃去1
<iMadper> imtxc_: 你也来?
<imtxc_> iMadper: 擦 不请我
<imtxc_> iMadper: 必须啊
<iMadper> imtxc_: 你妹, 我能忘了你?!
<onlylove> 100公里……嗯我从家到济南也不过就300公里
<freeflying> iMadper: 请客啊，我们都要去的
<imtxc_> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 侯总, 求请客.
<freeflying> iMadper: 找蛋蛋
<onlylove> iMadper: 哪里啊？护国寺么
<iMadper> freeflying: 他那顿少不了.
<imtxc_> iMadper: 你的联通68的套餐么？ 每月多少流量
<iMadper> onlylove: 南来顺吧.
<iMadper> imtxc_: 300mb
<imtxc_> iMadper: 移动edge搞死我了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是东来顺么
<doa> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_107659
<^k^> doa ⇪ ti: linux实时时间 xtime怎么获取并使用？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<iMadper> imtxc_: fxxk china mobile
<doa> 求解答，linux的xtime问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 都有. 东来顺吃涮肉的
<imtxc_> iMadper: 我哪天去买来着，修手机的地方联通号码卖好贵
<freeflying> iMadper: 也别了，找个酒店，中午去吃他们的自助
<iMadper> onlylove: 南来顺也有涮肉, 但是我只吃得起小吃.
 * imtxc_ 你们说的话题我都看不懂
<onlylove> iMadper: 北京正宗的据说在簋街，就是护国寺那边
<iMadper> freeflying: O_a 我兜里的钱不够让我进去的...
<freeflying> iMadper: 知春路上有个crown plaza, 估计200左右一个人
<iMadper> freeflying: 200.... 泰铢就考虑...
<freeflying> onlylove: 北京那吃的除非你是地道北京人，不然难以下咽
<imtxc_> onlylove: 你能喝豆汁么？
<iMadper> freeflying: 错了, 北京人也不一定吃的下去~ 
<onlylove> freeflying: 正宗货都这样啊……
 * iMadper 现在多少北京人喝得下豆汁... 我同学都喝不下去...
<freeflying> onlylove: 坦白说，现在外面人均低于150以下的都没法吃
<freeflying> onlylove: 基本都是地沟油+香精
 * iMadper sro freeflying orz
<freeflying> 我是能不在外面吃就不在外面吃
<onlylove> freeflying: 我一天工钱还不到200呢，你一顿给报销？
<iMadper> onlylove: +1
<imtxc_> freeflying: ........................... orz 
<freeflying> onlylove: 所以我不在外面吃啊
<imtxc_> onlylove: +10086
<freeflying> 我都是自己做饭
<onlylove> 求蹭饭
<iMadper> freeflying: 能在家办公, 幸福呀
<freeflying> imtxc_: 换186吧，hspda杠杠的
<freeflying> iMadper: 在办公室你也可以带饭啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 带过几次, 挺好. 
<onlylove> 到底FDD和TDD哪个更好……
<freeflying> iMadper: 省钱，环保，健康
<iMadper> FDD=抚蛋蛋 TDD=套蛋蛋   onlylove 你喜欢哪个你来这里问?
<imtxc_> freeflying: 186 不是96套餐么？ 太贵了
<freeflying> iMadper: 我年初败了个象印的便当盒很给力，可以保温6个小时以上
<iMadper> imtxc_: 我也是186的, 66套餐
<freeflying> imtxc_: 有46的
<airead_> 什么是测测机器人会不会搜这句话
<onlylove> iMadper: 我弄死你，连LTE的通信方式你都搞，你咋不搞ISDN
<iMadper> freeflying: 象印, 保温确实好. 不过我一般都是头天晚上做好.
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000246GSE/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Zojirushi SL-JAE14 Mr. Bento Stainless Steel Lunch Jar, Silver: Kitchen & Dining
<freeflying> iMadper: 带饭要早上起来做
<imtxc_> iMadper: freeflying 营业厅有卖？
<imtxc_> iMadper: freeflying 我去小摊位问的 都是高价号码
<iMadper> imtxc_: 淘宝买的
<airead_> 什么是机器人
<imtxc_> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> imtxc_: 营业厅现在必须要实名认证了. 不方便我以后犯罪
<^k^> : define:机器人 http://g.cn 机器人是自動控制機器（Robot）的俗稱，自動控制機器包括一切模拟人类行为或思想 與模拟其他生物的机械（如机器狗，机器猫等）。狭义上对机器人的定义还有很多 ...
<iMadper> freeflying: gaojiè´§!
<onlylove> iMadper: http://www.c114.net/keyword/FDD
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 通信关键字: FDD ― C114 中国通信网
<iMadper> freeflying: 运回来估计要330rmb了
<adam8157> iMadper: 神马
<iMadper> onlylove: 不看, 没兴趣
<iMadper> adam8157: 什么神马?
<airead_> 什么是神马
 * adam8157 自从背了timbuk2, 上班路过中关村天桥再也没人问我修不修电脑了
<^k^> : define:神马 http://g.cn 神马(shén mǎ). 1.谓马之特异美善，非凡马可比者。 2.谓神异瑞祥之马。 3.以精神为 马。比喻委心随化，超脱尘世的精神境界。语本《庄子·大宗师》:"浸假而化予之尻以为 ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 买啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 侯总在给我推荐土豪专用保温饭盒
<imtxc_> adam8157: 膜拜
<adam8157> 等公司有了微波炉我就带饭
<airead_> 什么是土豪
<imtxc_> adam8157: 话说，你连个妹子都没，谁给你做饭
<imtxc_> 什么是妹子
<^k^> : define:土豪 http://g.cn 【名稱】：土豪劣紳. 【拼音】：tǔ háo liè shēn. 【釋義】：土豪：鄉里的豪強，即仗勢欺人的 地主。劣紳：地方上的惡霸或退職官僚中的惡劣者。舊社會有錢有勢、橫行鄉里的人。
<adam8157> imtxc_: 我自己做
 * imtxc_ diy 啊  cc adam8157
<imtxc_> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 很多事情都要自己動手噢？
 * iMadper 我经常做给全见.
<imtxc_> lol
<iMadper> s/全见/全家/
<adam8157> huntxu: J人
<airead_> 什么是妹纸
<huntxu> 什么是妹子
<^k^> : define:妹纸 http://g.cn 词语妹纸。源自湖南、河南话“妹子”的谐音。从2011年初1月左右开始出现。它的出现 可能跟“肿么了”“有木有”这类的谐音话语有关系。也可能跟某些GAL游戏中的“妹汁” ...
<airead_> huntxu, 哈哈，不理你
<freeflying> iMadper: 找蛋蛋
<freeflying> adam8157: 奢靡的蛋蛋
 * iMadper 微观
 * iMadper 围观
<airead_> 什么是奢靡
<^k^> : define:奢靡 http://g.cn 《汉书·地理志下》：“嫁取送死奢靡。”《新唐书·魏徵传》：“上奢靡而望下朴素；力役广而冀 农业兴，不可得已。” 清昭连《啸亭杂录·军营之奢》：“军中奢糜之风，实古今之所未有 ...
 * adam8157 晚上请人吃东海 或者蕉叶
<huntxu> 什么是蛋蛋
<^k^> : define:蛋蛋 http://g.cn 百變甜心葉蛋蛋-粉絲後援會. 17170 likes · 4238 talking about this.
<adam8157> 什么是嘘嘘
<^k^> : define:嘘嘘 http://g.cn 請問去年時有在高雄新富店丁丁藥局舉辦噓噓樂尿布買一送一的活動當時還有贈送 一支折疊式迷你吹風機。因為當場沒檢查就拿回家了直到最近拿出來用才發現壞了。
<imtxc_> iMadper: 擦 淘宝上买也要实名了
<imtxc_> iMadper: 居然还要身份证正反面
<freeflying> imtxc_: 你以为不实名国安想找你就找不到你了啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 什么时候国内的很多资源都可以支持的啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422036 QQ 旺旺 什么时候都可以支持的？ 国内的资源太少 怎么使用的？ 应用市场都没有搭建好，我们用户咋办？ 都做好了，即使我尽力的推荐使用你们系统都可以的。 希望系统一直都免费下去。 …
<imtxc_> freeflying: 不是这个意思
<imtxc_> freeflying: 总不能把身份证、照片什么的随便给taobao卖家吧
<freeflying> imtxc_: 给卖家就不必了吧
<imtxc_> freeflying: 所以啊…… 他们说186 185 的号码 是后付费的，要这些
<freeflying> imtxc_: 那是，你还是去营业厅吧
<ibodi> 兴奋的日子又要来了
<ibodi> 12.04 现在每天死机平均3次了。想都不想准备换成13.04
<ibodi> 有状胆的吗？不换也得换了。没状胆的也换了 :D
<ibodi> ubuntu 现在成了又烹兔了
<roylez> adam8157: 你修电脑不？
<adam8157> roylez: 不修...
<roylez> adam8157: 背着那么专业的电脑工具包都不修？多糟蹋啊
<imtxc_> adam8157: 那算啥，自从我穿白色鞋之后过天桥再也没有阿姨问给我擦鞋了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 最近有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> roylez: 上周末去了趟饼都, 感觉不咋地啊
<MeaCulpa> 饼都是哪里
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 天津. 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 煎饼果子之都
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...脏稀稀的地方
 * iMadper 虽然我刚吃饱, 但是我还是挺想吃煎饼的.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1Q财报极难看阿，被VMWare全灭
 * adam8157 5个人吃了六斤多皮皮虾, 一斤多大闸蟹, 18瓶啤酒, 花生水果若干
 * imtxc 擦！！！！
<adam8157> Vmware果然是高帅富啊!!!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 6斤带皮么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 带
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那你门怎么胃口那么不好
<roylez> adam8157: .... 你们居然敢吃皮皮虾...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实还能吃, 但是吃没了
<MeaCulpa> 哦，啤酒...
<adam8157> roylez: 我从小吃到大的
<MeaCulpa> 虾蛄的拳头厉害
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 把1Q财报发给我看看吧，我昨天直接删了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在想想，所谓的和联想商谈，应该是稳住股市的烟雾弹
<roylez> MeaCulpa adam8157 http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580%3Bcp%3Dtieba%2C10%2C3376%3Bap%3D%B4%F3%D3%EE%D6%E6%CA%B1%B4%FA%B0%C9%2C90%2C3384/sign=9ad04fd18d5494ee87220f111dce838e/5243fbf2b2119313d97031de64380cd791238da9.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 赞
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 赞爆料
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我见过虾蛄干掉鱼缸的
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请问如何屏蔽某个域名下的所有网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422037 如题，想屏蔽某个域名下的所有网站，如： www.14yaa.com 下面的任何一个网站： http://www.14yaa.com/1/823.html ... .... 我试了在 /etc/hosts.deny中加入: Code: ALL: 14yaa.com 在/etc/hosts中加入： Code: 127 …
<MeaCulpa> 普通玻璃鱼缸，直接秒了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pre-tax income爆了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 我说说而已，要卖早该卖了，除非领导层没魄力，否则必然是烟雾弹
<roylez> MeaCulpa: EBITA都爆了，那after tax income更加不能看了....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: POWER爆的厉害
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 再不给kvm送钱，估计要挂
<MeaCulpa> 送了一样挂...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hiring freeze... Rod就这才情当年还去竞选？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是，还能怎样，难道把AIX kernel开源...
<MeaCulpa> 风干的屎
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开源了直接死。开源的意思就是，除了最好的，其他直接死
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Finally, we experienced weakness in the Growth Markets Unit, especially in China, a market we count on for growth.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不好，这部门跟支那又太高的相关性
<adam8157> roylez: 中国市场是个筐, 什么都能装
 * adam8157 觉得老财主都已经上了IBM, 新财主偏爱VMWare, 新的小财主都用不起, 所以, 新兴市场IBM还是别指望了
<roylez> adam8157 MeaCulpa http://img2.cutool.com/4895d1a23c7179fd8452dd2315b24663yggyzly_190
<roylez> adam8157: 找到了完整版
<adam8157> roylez: 上海有的吃不
<roylez> adam8157: 有，你怎么就知道吃
<adam8157> roylez: =,= 生活没乐趣啊
<adam8157> roylez: 今天中午再遇到那个妹子我就去要电话
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩支那挫了
<MeaCulpa> 天津吃的不咋的
<roylez> adam8157: 要到电话发给我
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上
<adam8157> roylez: 肯定不是你的菜啊
<airead_> 什么是妹子
<^k^> : define:妹子 http://g.cn 妹子图. [1] 图片请上传到新浪微博相册，在评论框里粘帖图片地址即可发图 [2] 原创 图请注明来源。发布后请等待审核，未通过审核的原因可能是重复图或者敏感图 ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 牛人呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃深知吾心
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> adam8157: 勉为其难也可以吃的吧
<hamo> iGbot: hi..
<hamo> iGbot: hi, my bot
<hamo> iGbot: hi...
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<imtxc> gfrog: 刮儿～
 * hamo 别闹，测试bot呢
<roylez> hamo: bot的妹子呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃老实儿的。
<hamo> roylez: what?
<roylez> hamo: 没事
<imtxc> iMadper: 换了别人的186卡进去，直接连接不能
<imtxc> hamo: 你好
<hamo> imtxc: hi
<gfrog> imtxc: 交上乃的头像来。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我已经上交了啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪呢？
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦 上次是给神的
<imtxc> gfrog: 照片儿？ 喝酒的要不
<adam8157> hamo: 走 欧美汇
<hamo> adam8157: fanfan?
<gfrog> imtxc: 你跟 freeflying 喝交杯酒的可以考虑
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 俩土豪要出洞了
<roylez> gfrog: .
<imtxc> gfrog: +1 mail?
<hamo> adam8157: ?
<gfrog> imtxc: 可以
<imtxc> gfrog: mail来～
<adam8157> hamo: gogogo!
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃的头像呢？
<hamo> adam8157: wait one sec
<roylez> gfrog: 哪里的头像？
<hamo> iGbot: hi...
<gfrog> roylez: 哦，你的有了。。 用乃twitter那个了。
<roylez> gfrog: 你搞毛呢
<gfrog> roylez: 神那个idea
<adam8157> hamo: 赶紧的!!
<hamo> gfrog: 你又折腾杀呢？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿。
<imtxc> gfrog: 不知道乃的邮箱哇
<roylez> gfrog: 啥gaoji idea
<gfrog> imtxc: pm你了。
<ibodi> adam8157: 啤酒+海鲜=极度寒毒，估计跟《天龙八部》那冰蚕差不多
<gfrog> roylez: 显示乃的gaoji头像呗
<imtxc> gfrog: done.
<gfrog> imtxc: 竟然是呆萌系。
<imtxc> gfrog: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 访客模式如何使用chrome？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422038 切换到访客模式点击chrome没有任何反应，只能使用默认安装的软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chrome — 2013-04-23 12:48
<Pudge> 这个hers是妹子吗
<iMadper> imtxc: sb
<iMadper> imtxc: 要刷sb的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 换了联通之后, 要找联通用的sb的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，刚才改了一下apn，移动的用smartvoip不能的问题解决了
<dnf> sb
<Pudge> iMadper: imtxc 我操你们2个还在折腾smartvoip呢
<dnf> iMadper, eva q
<imtxc> Pudge: 木有 在折腾手机 坐马桶刷新页面速度太慢 受不了
<iMadper> Pudge: 没有呀, 我一直在用了.
<freeflying> gfrog: 你可以用我 G+上的
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃有G+？不错。
<freeflying> gfrog: 两账号，头像不一样
<imtxc> iMadper: Pudge 擦 刚打了个电话 效果不行啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 动不动就没声音了，用wifi
<gfrog> freeflying: 搜乃搜到了这个。。 https://plus.google.com/112929055776378919295/posts/NwbPaQeNJxP
<freeflying> gfrog: 你用啥搜的
<gfrog> freeflying: gplus啊
<freeflying> gfrog: https://plus.google.com/102604997538386931259/posts
<iOpera> ekiga效果蛮好的啊。干吗还折腾
<freeflying> gfrog: https://plus.google.com/u/1/118010492531062698398/posts
<gfrog> freeflying: cool
<freeflying> gfrog: 别加后面一个，那是公司账号
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃已经没法被加进码农圈子了，是吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这里正常.
<freeflying> gfrog: 我是码农啊，上午还在写脚本
<gfrog> freeflying: 那好吧，先贴个码农的tag
<widon> 有没有比gimp轻量级的软件啊
<iMadper> weechat比gimp轻量一些
<iOpera> 。
<iMadper> 最近ssh也不稳定了呀....
<iMadper> iOpera: ee. 五月中去找你? 
<imtxc> gfrog: 丫给我贴“萌”了？
<iOpera> 找到工作了？好
<iMadper> iOpera: 恩,要去抱抱帅帅.
<iMadper> iOpera: 你让他吃零食不? 
<iOpera> imtxc: 你一直盟
<imtxc> iMadper: 定了？
<gfrog> imtxc: nono，贴的呆萌
<imtxc> iMadper: 以后不许炫耀
<iOpera> 他不太吃零食
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有呀. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 哦,那我再想想.
<imtxc> iOpera: 邮寄零食来
<Pudge> imtxc: 效果不行？你家wifi是铁通吗。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。 大棍儿刮
<iOpera> 带着你的嫁妆,带着你的妹妹坐着那马车来 iMadper
<iMadper> Pudge: 有线通/电信通
<imtxc> Pudge: 不清楚哇，质量差到爆
<iMadper> iOpera: 还没定好娶哪个呢
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 反了
<iMadper> ...
<Pudge> imtxc: 没颁发，找iMadper给你解决
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也解决不了. 让他自生自灭吧.
<iOpera> 额。蛋蛋怎么有一个小图标？？？？
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计是信号问题 线路问题 手机问题
<iOpera> adam8157: 是汉堡包？ http://imagebin.org/255011
<imtxc> iMadper: 还是搞个mic在电脑上打算了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会呀, 我用android + wifi, 很好用的
<iMadper> imtxc: mic, 我直接用tf15了.
<iOpera> iMadper: 我用linphone都很好。
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实笔记本上面的阵列式麦克风挺好的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 炫耀 哥 SE535
<iMadper> iOpera: 恩, 我现在也用 linphone
<iMadper> imtxc: 不喜欢535. 530好
<imtxc> iOpera: ee也用smartvoip？
<iMadper> imtxc: scl5最好, shure的顶尖货. 可惜停产很久了.
<iOpera> 没。这2天才听说这名词
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，好东西都没了。。
<iOpera> 估计折腾
<imtxc> iOpera: 也不折腾，我手机麻烦
<imtxc> iOpera: 乃有ios不怕
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, stax 007 / stax009 也很好, 就买的到. 
<iOpera> 记得和罗杰通话过。这家伙害羞
<iMadper> iOpera: 肯定是你说了什么让jiero害羞的话, 他才会害羞的
<iOpera> 当时是在电脑上，我没mic。
<imtxc> 等我搞好了，把你们的电话都拿来 
<iMadper> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 电话号码？ imtxc
<iMadper> imtxc: 拿来干嘛?!
<imtxc> iMadper: iOpera 恩，电话号码  骚扰你们
<iOpera> 这。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我打了一早上10010 没打通 
<iOpera> 都是voip。都是帐号。
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 10000/10010/10086 都打不通.
<iOpera> 鬼才给你电话号码
<imtxc> iOpera: ....
<imtxc> iMadper: 10086我打通过
<gfrog> iOpera: 神，乃是怎么搞定很多个nick对应一个图标文件这个问题的？
<iOpera> 泄露了。后果很严重
<freeflying> @电脑算命
<freeflying> 1. 此次GFW升级后GFW的屏蔽原则已经成了“有罪推定”，即，不能判断为安全的加密流量一律认为是有害的。 2. 这种判断是基于行为的，并不关心具体的传输内容，只要疑似封装的流量为HTTP，即封杀。 3. GFW第一次利用机器学习的方法识别未知流量，而不再只是简单的关键词匹配。
<iOpera> gfrog: 我还没做。收集不全。对应，就查表嘛
<adam8157> iOpera: ....
 * adam8157 没遇到
<imtxc> @adam8157
<gfrog> iOpera: iOpera 还得维护表儿，怪麻烦的。。。
<iOpera> adam8157: 应该是你在吃汉堡包。被ircd发现了。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 急求解答：ubuntu下virtualbox中的win7 使用adb devices 没显示设备号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422040 首先我的环境是ubuntu12.04 下安装了virtualbox4.1.12—ubuntur77245 其中安装了英文版的企业版的win7（因为是在公司用的） 要用到android的adb，板子确实连上了，都能打开板 …
<iOpera> gfrog: nnnd 查表是最好的，又简单，又可靠
<imtxc> adam8157: 你要到女神电话了么，带着hamo不方便吧？
<gfrog> iOpera: 我想拿文件名字符串在nick里搜下算了。
<gfrog> iOpera: 看起来是哦。
<adam8157> imtxc: fuck off
<iMadper> imtxc: hamo说不定呢...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃又看上谁啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是昨天那个妹子
<iOpera> gfrog: 列表之外的，就缺省嘛
<iOpera> 阿。消失了。 adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是伪娘么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 昨天吃饭遇到的，他发推说一定要要到号码啊
<iOpera> 啥状态？？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去乃的
<freeflying> roylez: 你摸的人太搞了，git还非要注册才给clone
<gfrog> iOpera: 还是拿python wrap一层好了。用perl搞不定这事。。 @_@
 * iOpera 蛋蛋的汉堡包吃完了
<iOpera> gfrog: xxxx if !/@nick/; 
<iOpera> 高这样的事情，还有比pl简单的？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我摸哪里有git
<gfrog> iOpera: 好gaoji的语法
<iOpera> 语法糖，到处都是
<iMadper> 这语法现在已经成为主流了
<MeaCulpa> : /nick/ { XXX }
<MeaCulpa> pl弱暴了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: lol 你明显没看过pl怎么写嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这是从awk和egrep学的
<iOpera> 这是搜索列表的
<iOpera> 才不是。。。
 * iMadper 观战!
<MeaCulpa> 哦，你那是数据结构，gaoji ~~
 * iMadper 搬个小马扎过来坐下
 * MeaCulpa 只有数据，没有结构
 * iOpera 反正酷胖不会pl，随便怎么忽悠。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: opendaylight
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们现在入了码工大本营的二线了
 * gfrog 用python wrap一层，就可以不用重启irssi乱改插件代码了，哈。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: http://filer.blogbus.com/1130813/1130813_1279047898o.png
<iOpera> gfrog: above
<freeflying> controller/opendaylight/arphandler/src/main/java/org/opendaylight/controller/arphandler/internal$ ls
<freeflying> Activator.java  ArpHandler.java
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: fuck, 这二货
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是个嘛玩意。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: java就是目录之神
<roylez> gfrog: 你搞了神马gaoji玩意？
<gfrog> roylez: irssi的消息提示里显示乃的头像啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: opendaylight, 18摸搞得SDN的实现
<roylez> gfrog: .......擦你妹
<gfrog> freeflying: 听起来好gaoji
<gfrog> roylez: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog: 目录真TMD的多啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 不看了，18摸的东西太不靠谱
<gfrog> freeflying: sdn竟然想到用java做。。。 做erp做多了吧。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 除了这个，还有个开源的controller也是java做的
<freeflying> gfrog: 那个叫floodlight
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这个真的很简单
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 想不明白你干嘛要py
<MeaCulpa> 直接tail -f irssi的log多好
<freeflying> 大家都在搞netOS 这层，所以用java也不足为奇，不会被locked in
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 文件太多啊，一大把频道。
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是有个插件叫fnotify吗
<freeflying> perl的
<freeflying> 我的highlight就用得这货
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是perl啊。我现在在irssi的notifier里加了一句，直接输出图标。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: tail -f *.txt
<gfrog> freeflying: MeaCulpa 其他方式改的都很多，懒得动了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 乃太小看gnu了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们真变态，在本机用irssi
<jaalto> iMadper: Hi
<iMadper> jaalto: hi
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这种还是用ii好~
<jaalto> iMadper: Have you started with Open Source yet :-)
<gfrog> freeflying: 图形界面没好用client的。。
<nyfair> 你们真变态，在本机用irssi
 * hamo 有木有人想用golang搞IRC bot的？
<iMadper> jaalto: no, just finished my thesis this days.
<nyfair> golang必须死
<freeflying> gfrog: znc + xchat/konversation
<jaalto> iMadper: Where are you studying?
<gfrog> freeflying: 渣。
<hamo> nyfair: ...
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆搞了golang?
<roylez> hamo: 够浪？
<freeflying> hamo: 来跟我们分享下心得吧
<hamo> freeflying: 很早就搞拉...
<nyfair> hamo: 度娘的人怎么能用谷沟姐的东西
 * gfrog 不扯了，干活儿。
<iMadper> jaalto: Sun yet-san university, Guangzhou, Guangdong, China
<roylez> gfrog: 你总是号称干活，就没见你干过活
<gfrog_working> freeflying: adam8157 昨天说那个显卡的bug，在3.9上木有了，贵司最新的3.8.0-19上还有。。。
<gfrog_working> roylez: 总会消失一会儿的。
<jaalto> So, you're finally graduating :-)
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 什么显卡
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 什么bug?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: mv
<gfrog_working> adam8157: nv
<iMadper> jaalto: yeah, this july. 
<gfrog_working> adam8157: one sec.
<adam8157> gfrog_working: Nouveau driver ?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: yep.
<jaalto> iMadper: Must be relievving after hard years of study
<freeflying> hamo: 教教我写golang吧
<iOpera> M3aCu1pa: 你能还多点数字不。
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bcae8a8gw1e3yt7n03fhj20c00jo766.jpg
<nyfair> hamo: 大大教我用golang写一个galgame引擎
<iMadper> jaalto: Sure. :-)
<M3aCu1pa> iOpera: 撇条呢
<gfrog_working> adam8157: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169272
<^k^> gfrog_working ⇪ ti: Bug #1169272 “Acer 1830T, Intel HDA, ALC269VB : audio is deaf wi...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<iMadper> jaalto: check the msg please~
 * hamo 求别黑
<hamo> iGbot: say sth
<jaalto> iMadper: Which one?
<iOpera> 黑蛤蟆
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在关机后把网卡也停止了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422044 我的笔记本在关机后，网卡还活动着。在BIOS并没有什么选项能关闭它，有点类似的是从局域网启动计算机，这个我已经关闭了。还有什么办法关闭，在关机脚本添加什么吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 coco …
<gfrog_working> M3aCu1pa: 撇条还irc，好gaoji
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 不间断irc。高级的。
<hamo> freeflying: 来跟我写bot...
<hamo> bluezd: bl
<jaalto> iMadper: Oh, IRC. Switching....
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 壕不撸
<M3aCu1pa> Bot有那么好玩么
<bluezd> hamo: 死鬼，你肥来啦
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 基蛙
<imtxc> bluezd: hamo 死鬼
<freeflying> hamo: git地址
 * bluezd Need Help !!
 * bluezd 求推荐手机信号屏蔽器
<hamo> freeflying: https://github.com/hamo/iGbot
<gfrog_working> roylez: http://imagebin.org/254572 这效果
<hamo> bluezd: 乃被骚扰了？
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃干嘛？
<imtxc> bluezd: 乃要屏蔽哪个网段？
<M3aCu1pa> 铁盒子？
 * bluezd 我实在受不了我隔壁那个老娘们啦，妈的成天晚上11点30 以后开始打电话
<imtxc> bluezd: ban之
<M3aCu1pa> 你去安慰她一下
<hamo> bluezd: up her
<bluezd> hamo: ...... 
<roylez> gfrog_working: 鸡狗你写的？
<bluezd> imtxc: 要全能屏蔽的
<gfrog_working> roylez: 哈？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 你发的那图片
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃该搬去跟壕基铛一起住
<freeflying> hamo: 你没文档我咋跟你写
<imtxc> bluezd: 买个耳塞算了
<gfrog_working> roylez: notify啊
<bluezd> imtxc: 我有啊
<roylez> gfrog_working: 哦
<hamo> freeflying: 代码就是文档阿
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 啧啧，果然是猴总，gaoji
<roylez> gfrog_working: ....
<imtxc> bluezd: 擦 耳塞都不够？
<imtxc> bluezd: 你确认丫是电话还是远程XXOO？
<bluezd> imtxc: 电话，总待耳塞不好啊
 * bluezd 我想从源头解决问题
<imtxc> bluezd: 正解决 前面大家给你解决方案了
 * bluezd 搬家！
<imtxc> bluezd: up her, 她就不给别人打电话了
<imtxc> bluezd: 搬家你能保证没女邻居？
<imtxc> bluezd: 太被动了
<yunfan> imtxc: 要主动?
<yunfan> imtxc: 还是电动?
<imtxc> yunfan: 手动
<bluezd> imtxc: 那个女的就是个prostitute,往回领N个男的了
<imtxc> bluezd: FW 给我啊。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 融科附近有个江湖菜?
<imtxc> adam8157: 有有
<bluezd> imtxc: 要 Up 也得 Up 个值得的
<yunfan> bluezd: 是同时的还是前后的?
<imtxc> bluezd: 谈到合适的价格 就可以了。
<adam8157> bluezd: 有没有啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bcae8a8gw1e3yt7n03fhj20c00jo766.jpg
<bluezd> imtxc: 那种女人装逼装嫩还装纯
<bluezd> adam8157: 没听过啊？　咋了，请客啊
<yunfan> bluezd: 大概装可以抬价
<adam8157> bluezd: 聚餐, 叫上jennifer
<imtxc> roylez: 图片里这人显然自卑了，丫没有维修工具包
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> imtxc: 蛋蛋有
<bluezd> adam8157: 我去，你和她挺熟悉的嘛
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> bluezd: 聚餐嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 女体盛？
<bluezd> LOL
<adam8157> ...
<bluezd> adam8157: anyway, Jennifer 确实挺带劲
<adam8157> bluezd: 我会原话转告
<adam8157> bluezd: 你上过她的课了?
<yunfan> roylez: 你怎么可以发这种照片
<bluezd> adam8157: 好，我再说点重口的
<yunfan> roylez: 而没有at我
<bluezd> adam8157: 只上过一节，发音的，没多大兴趣，再就没去
<hamo> bluezd: jennifer?
<hamo> bluezd: who>
<bluezd> haroldwu: 
<roylez> yunfan: 你是程序猿？
<imtxc> hamo: 你没去么
<bluezd> hamo: Teacher
<yunfan> roylez: 难道不是
<imtxc> hamo: 学英语去啊
 * hamo ...
<yunfan> roylez: 你要介绍我去18摸 qa也成
<bluezd> hamo: English Teacher, 挺带劲的
<roylez> yunfan: 失敬失敬。。。。您会修电脑不？
<freeflying> hamo: config用yaml吧 
<yunfan> roylez: ç °ç °ç °
 * gfrog_working 擦，胸闷，啥情况。
 * yunfan bra太小
<freeflying> gfrog_working: PM2.5
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 罩杯消了
<hamo> freeflying: txt挺好的...我懒阿..你帮我写把
<adam8157> yunfan: 握手
<roylez> yunfan: 18摸上一季度财报不好看，嚷着要cut payroll
<yunfan> adam8157: 握手
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 握手2nd
<adam8157> yunfan: 再握
 * gfrog_working 今天没带心率带，不知道是不是又心率不齐了。
<yunfan> 擦 3握
<adam8157> lol
<bluezd> gfrog_working: XX 不调
<gfrog_working> bluezd: adam8157 不跟你们扯，出去透气去，难受。
<yunfan> 最近在lower tech杂志看到好多好玩机械
<bluezd> adam8157: 你只认识一个老师 ?
<yunfan> 以后回家削竹子
<adam8157> bluezd: peter svan lucy
<weichen> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370220 这个 emacs 等宽补丁怎么用?
<^k^> weichen ⇪ ti: 让emacs真正的等宽，补丁 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<bluezd> adam8157: 擦，没听过都，我这课是白上了
<adam8157> bluezd: lucy和peter走了
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，好吧
<freeflying> hamo: yaml模块现成的，抄呗
<yunfan> 我终于想明白为毛等宽了 活字不就是等宽的么
<hamo> freeflying: 不喜欢...
<hamo> freeflying: 等我先让丫能说出话来再改这些东西
<freeflying> hamo: 比解析txt方便啊
<hamo> 现在这个真就是个原型，各种乱
<hamo> freeflying: ^^
<hunt_O> hamo: 毛
<hamo> hunt_O: 胡胡
<freeflying> hamo: 回头跟你学写
 * hamo 还有谁要入伙的阿？侯总可都要入伙了阿
<iMadper> hamo: 入伙啥?
<imtxc> hamo: 求学gl
<hamo> imtxc: gl?
<yunfan> freeflying: 放代码更好
<yunfan> hamo: 什么gl
<imtxc> hamo: 够浪
<hamo> imtxc: 够浪？够浪找adam8157去学
<freeflying> yunfan: 放啥代码
<yunfan> 管理?
<imtxc> hamo: 那你在组织什么团伙
<iMadper> gl = 基佬
<yunfan> freeflying: 你不是说用yaml么 其实不如用目标代码
<hamo> iMadper: irc bot
<iMadper> hamo: 我有呀
<freeflying> yunfan: 乃太gaoji了
<imtxc> 你们打算每人一个bot？
<roylez> imtxc: 他们要开水陆无遮大会
<hamo> iMadper: golang 写一个
<yunfan> freeflying: 难道不是用setting.py这样
<iMadper> ! slap hamo
<madper> hamo: Slaps hamo for my master!
<yunfan> 果然是go浪
<freeflying> yunfan: 亲，这个是go的
<yunfan> 配置用json吧
<hamo> iMadper: 可扩展，支持插件和动态管理
<yunfan> hamo: 插件用什么语言写？
<iMadper> ! slap hamo
<madper> hamo: Slaps hamo for my master!
<hamo> yunfan: golang
<adam8157> ! slap hamo
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<iMadper> ! momo adam8157 
<madper> adam8157: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<adam8157> hamo: Slaps hamo for my master!
<yunfan> hamo: 那还要编译成.so加载？
<iMadper> adam8157: O_a
<yunfan> 还是没弄个插件都要重新编译停下来 额
<hamo> yunfan: 插件是编译时生成的，只是可以选择开不开
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用你的 android+WCDMA+viop 给我打个电话唱首歌，我听听通话质量
<yunfan> hamo: 我说新弄一个插件如何处理
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的android是cdma2k的, 懂?
<hamo> yunfan: 如果是已经有的，你没开，可以直接开，如果是根本没有的，那就得编译了
<imtxc> iMadper: huawei?
<iMadper> imtxc: yeah
<yunfan> hamo: 不如做个adapt层 转换成类似web那种请求 这样后面的功能可以随便加 不影响前面
<hamo> yunfan: 你这个太gaoji了
<yunfan> hamo: 毛 只是抽象层级高一点 实现起来可不复杂 用起来也方便
<yunfan> hamo: 你们这些人就惯于用gaoji来挡需求 哼哼 别以为我是pm
<hamo> yunfan: gaoji
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • hyperhidrosis treatment http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422045 Vitiligo treatment is feasible today. All-natural Vitiligo Procedure Program presents sufferers the Vitiligo cure to eradicate Vitiligo effectively and permanently in just two months. But, Natural Medical Provides the whole Vitiligo treatment with Money back warranty Vitiligo Cure …
<bluezd> adam8157: 凌晨看不?
<adam8157> bluezd: 必需的!!!
<yunfan> 糊弄不了哥
 * bluezd 拜仁加油
 * hamo 相约gaoji
<freeflying> gfrog_working: weibo头像也换了
<roylez> hamo: 你找到几个基佬了？
<hamo> roylez: 就侯总一个
<roylez> freeflying: .
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃居然有huawei强机，带两个手机不是会很不方便么
<imtxc> 夏天更不方便，没地方装
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<iMadper> imtxc: 别人的.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
 * imtxc 目基
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你两是去搞基吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 我有个疑问，比如 你有不同的voip服务，但使用的是相同的帐号和密码，那在使用手机上的 mobileviop 的时候会出现什么情况 
<imtxc> freeflying: 已经是今天出去的第二对了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu装显卡驱动过程中blacklist掉了nouveau，重启后无法进入到系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422046 本人菜鸟，目前用的是Ubuntu12.04，显卡型号Nvidia 8400GS。安装好系统之后觉得系统自带的显卡驱动不好用，决定装NVIDIA官方驱动，于是按照http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/NVIDIA …
 * archl 现在觉得，世界都好无聊，因为东西太多了。缺少真正新奇的东西。。。
 * adam8157 我勒个去, 迄今为止修的最带劲和最奇葩的bug: 关机变重启 cc freeflying roylez MeaCulpa gfrog_working hamo iMadper 
<archl> 越久了就越想毁灭世界么。
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: fixed?
<adam8157> hamo: fixed
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 原因呢？ acpi表错乱了？
 * archl 摸摸 hamo 
 * gfrog_working momo hamo 
<freeflying> adam8157: 奇葩的acpi?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: usb的电源管理
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 渣usb
 * adam8157 表示这个bug有多种多样原因, 我遇到的这个比较龟
<gfrog_working> tenzu: 疼叫兽
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 !
<archl> 老人到了好多
<hamo> adam8157: upstreamed?
<adam8157> hamo: 还没扔, 现在修的办法是userspace或者内核黑名单, 我得和硬件提供商沟通下
<adam8157> hamo: 才有proper fix
<Pudge>  一个只有两人的公共澡堂，旁边一位男子默默地移到我旁边，悄悄地把肥皂丢我身后，很温柔的对我说：兄弟，你肥皂掉了。我很认真的思索了两秒，果断地逃出了澡堂。。。
 * adam8157 PM好无情, 看我修好了这, 马上又扔过来别的bug
<archl> adam8157: ...
<archl> adam8157: 你不就是干那个么。
<hamo> archl: 你说肥皂？
<loaden> 有没有人安装Wheezy?
<madper> loaden: 请直接描述问题!
<loaden> 机器人？
<archl> hamo: 。。。
<archl> hamo: 你太坏了，下次我送你肥皂。
<hamo> archl: ...
<iyzsong> =w=
<loaden> 有安装Debian并且使用专家模式的吗？
<loaden> 这里可以讨论Debian吗？
<hamo> loaden: 这里除了ubuntu其他都可以讨论
<archl> loaden: 能讨论debian，但是什么是专家模式
<adam8157> loaden: 我
<archl> loaden: 因为Ubuntu的雇员怕你给他们添加工作量啊。
<adam8157> loaden: vmlinuz priority=low recommends=false
<archl> adam8157 hamo 我发现我竟然真的会喜欢抱可爱的小女孩。
<loaden> hamo: 能告诉我，你是怎么输入｀loaden:｀的吗？
<loaden> adam8157: 我直接使用Wheezy网络安装盘，里面有菜单项。
<archl> loaden: 那个是所用irc登录程序自己默认的字符样式
<loaden> 难道Ubuntu也可以？
<loaden> archl: 比如，我现在要和你说话，我只能先选中你的名字，然后鼠标中键复制到输入框里，再输入一个冒号。
<loaden> archl: 这显示比较麻烦哦。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 《OpenGL in Qt 5.1》，给英语好的同学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422047 一共有5部分， 这是第一部分。 http://www.kdab.com/opengl-in-qt-5-1-part-1/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lexdene — 2013-04-23 7:22
<loaden> archl: 有没有命令，可以自动加的?
<lvlingli> loaden: 可以tab补全哦亲
<gfrog_working> archl: hamo ji情四射。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不好好上班  在这里发搞基的段子
<loaden> lvlingli: 哦，终于知道了。
<loaden> lvlingli: 谢谢啊。
<lvlingli> loaden: 不谢 我也是听别人说的 
<loaden> lvlingli: ：－）
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。被你发现了，8点被导师忽悠来开会，9点她忽悠玩了开始放长假了，我困死了
<gebjgd> Pudge:  学生党就是惬意
<hamo> gebjgd: +65535
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我们这些苦命的作项目的
<hamo> gebjgd: +32276267
<gebjgd> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<hamo> gebjgd: zao
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我也痛苦啊，放假的是导师，居然不准我请假
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你需要把她推倒
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你就有假期了
<hamo> gebjgd: +(uint)(-1)
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我不喜欢第三种人
<gebjgd> Pudge: 在床上都一样的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。你口味太重
<gebjgd> hamo: 怎么不加了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所谓的“睡服她”吗？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我说得是事实 
<loaden> all: 我精简安装Debian,想只安装gnome-shell, 这样：
<gebjgd> 阿呜虫果然厉害
<Pudge> gebjgd: 老太太你也有兴趣
<loaden> sudo apt-get install xorg gnome-shell --no-install-recommends
<loaden> 然后，`startx`，失败哦。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 都一样
<gebjgd> loaden: 不会看log 还用debian
<gebjgd> ？
<hamo> gebjgd: noting to add
<nyfair> qt5.1也出来了？
<yunfan> 导师放假了 为毛你还上班？
<gebjgd> hamo: 。。。。。。 你江叔最近好么？
<loaden> gebjgd: 怎么看？
<yunfan> 照理说导师只要不在不都是放假么
<loaden> 因为ubuntu越来越慢了。
<gebjgd> loaden: xorg.log.0
<gebjgd> loaden: g3一样慢
<Pudge> gebjgd: 还想着再去趟布达佩斯吃鹅肝，计划泡汤。。
<loaden> gebjgd: 可Ubuntu 12.04是越来越慢。现在启动要1分多钟。安装了快一年了。
<iWii> loaden: 开机有哪些服务？
<hamo> gebjgd: 江叔?
<gebjgd> hamo: 装傻
<hamo> gebjgd: ...
<Pudge> yunfan: 导师离开前给你布置了一堆任务，说回来等着做presentation，肿么办
<gebjgd> Pudge: 这年头你还敢吃内脏？
<iWii> loaden: apt-get install sysv-rc-conf 
<gebjgd> loaden: arch
<Pudge> gebjgd: 怕什么，吃死了也认了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你胆子真大
<M3aCu1pa> 要我还是学生现在一定在操机
<yunfan> Pudge: 那只好睡服她了
<Pudge> 什么叫操机
<yunfan> 纳睡人
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你也姓水工?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 显然不是
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好吧 我又被蛤魔耍了
<M3aCu1pa> 3=＞
<loaden> iWii: 问题解决了，需要安装gnome-session.
<iWii> loaden: 哦
<airead> 什么是纳睡人
<^k^> : define:纳睡人 http://g.cn 纳税人（或“纳税义务人”）即有义务交纳税收的人，分为法人和自然人。不同的税种有 不同的纳税人；纳税人与课税对象、计税依据和纳税环节有密切的关系。 纳税人与 ...
<airead> irc 上怎么打出有颜色的字啊
<Pudge> airead: 把自己变成bot
<airead> 那如果我是 bot 呢，哪有参考文档？
<airead> Pudge, 正在做个小bot 
<Pudge> airead: bot不需要参考文档
<airead> Pudge, 那我的 bot 怎么打不出来有颜色的字
<nyfair> 什么是irc上怎么打出有颜色的字啊
<airead> 什么是色彩
<airead> nyfair, 等会儿你看看
<^k^> : define:色彩 http://g.cn 颜色或色彩是通过眼、脑和我们的生活经验所产生的一种对光的视觉效应。人对颜色 的感觉不仅仅由光的物理性质所决定，還包含心理等許多因素，比如人类对颜色的 ...
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你妹子找到炮友了么
<nyfair> 坏淫
<imtxc> yunfan: 你做的怎么杨了
<airead> 看到没， ^k^ 打出来的字颜色不一样
<airead> nyfair, 怎么搞
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> nyfair: .. 我没看清楚，什么东西，这么黄
<gebjgd> nyfair: 妹子 你来了
<airead> nyfair, 怎么打那种字，教教我
<Pudge> airead: 我也不懂啊，随便扯扯的，你找iMapder
<airead> Pudge, O_o
<airead>  = irc
<airead> 我自己 G 算了
<nyfair> airead: 问ee，他以前写过一个perl脚本干这活
<imtxc> Pudge: 我在这里连续看见你20小时了
<Pudge> imt
<Pudge> imtxc: 昨天一夜没睡啊
<imtxc> Pudge: .....
<Pudge> imtxc: 写报告弄晚了点，突然想起来变态导师今天早上8点要见我，就干脆不睡觉了。。
<airead> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/colors.html
<^k^> airead ... ⇪ #Beginner - Colors on IRC, Tutorial
<airead> test
<gebjgd> Pudge: 因为你无法满足她？
<Pudge> test
<imtxc> 1test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<imtxc> K12test
<nyfair> airead: 潮一点啊，至少写个qq群bot
<airead> nyfair, 微信BOT还行
<yunfan> imtxc: 做什么？
<Pudge> airead: 骗子，我按了control + K， google chrome 问我是否关闭此页面。。
<gebjgd> nyfair: qq群bot早就有了
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，就是德国仔的妹子嘛 做掉了没
<airead> Pudge, 你在 chrome 里玩 IRC 啊
<nyfair> gebjgd: 大部分人不知道，而且qq群bot有人出钱买，irc bot可没人会
<yunfan> imtxc: 没去认识啊 不是让给你了么
<Pudge> airead: 恩，学校封了irc，只能web登陆。
<yunfan> imtxc: 我有两双手 已经满足了
<imtxc> yunfan: gebjgd 说的，男胖短啊，怕我满足不了她
<airead> Pudge, irc 都封，为啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 我比你胖 我90kg
<t0lk> 大家好，请教个问题啊。在vmware里装了ubntu-server,如何改屏幕分辨率呢，vmware tools已经装了
<Pudge> airead: 因为我这样不好好工作，老挂着irc的人太多了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 放屁 明明是熊猫男说的 
<airead> Pudge, 事实证明你还是没好好工作
<Pudge> airead: 那是因为学校封的不够彻底。
<airead> Pudge, 还能怎么封？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我们公司都封 
<Pudge> airead: 屏蔽freenode数据流
<gebjgd> Pudge: 何况你们学校乎
<Pudge> gebjgd: 有啥关系。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我以前上学的时候 学校也封
<nyfair> irc当然要封杀，随便搜索一下频道全是不堪入目的东西
<nyfair> 就跟随便找个xxx域名一样
<Pudge> gebjgd: 让我迷惑的是，为何我们学校居然连qq都封了。。
<iOpera> nyfair: ... 文字，哪里不堪入目了。
<iOpera> qq都是裸聊。 Pudge
<nyfair> iOpera: 光靠文字就不能不堪入目了么？
<iOpera> 不能。是意识。
<iWii> nyfair: 给个频道看看
<huntxu> adam8157: 賽季開始3勝2平7負，後來來了一波12勝1平 =.=
<imtxc> nyfair: 给我个不能看的频道吧
<Pudge> iOpera: 我迷惑的是我们学校如何知道qq这个东西，封msn我都能理解。。没几个中国人。
<huntxu> adam8157: 從倒數第二殺到第二
<gebjgd> Pudge: webqq
<gebjgd> Pudge: 笨
<adam8157> huntxu: 还行, 不过我踢pes都没有达成赛季100分 =,= 皇马那年确实凶
<Pudge> gebjgd: 是啊，就跟我只能webchatfreenode一样
<huntxu> adam8157: 全隊除了兩三個從青年隊提拔的小孩子超過70，剩下的全65-
<hamo`> adam8157: 拜PES大神
<adam8157> ....
<huntxu> adam8157: 控制那叫一個困難...
<gebjgd> Pudge: 反正我都不用win的  向来 webqq
<gfrog_working> hamo: 黑毛儿
<adam8157> huntxu: 你厉害... 这种队
<gebjgd> Pudge: 习惯了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 帅胡
<hamo> gfrog_working: wa
<huntxu> adam8157: 賽季全勝我都幹過啊。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> huntxu: 我最好是平两场 其它全胜
<nyfair> unicorn
 * hamo 每天拜一次壕基铛
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，要從二級聯賽開始踢。。。不知道下賽季升級了會怎樣。。。
 * gfrog_working 啊，好像我有壕基铛和黑毛儿的真相。。
<hamo> gfrog_working: 你有我真相？
<huntxu> adam8157: 停球5米開外極苦逼...
<imtxc> hamo: 你不是weibo晒过了么
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是好玩的是買賣人建隊的過程
<iOpera> Pudge: 教授都用，怎么会不知道
<hamo> imtxc: 那个不算
<iOpera> hamo: 黑蛤蟆
<hamo> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 你最近躲哪里去了
<gfrog_working> hamo: 好像有
<Pudge> iOpera: 。。教授怎么会知道用qq。。
<iOpera> Pudge: nnnd 等下教授来了。我让他给你说。
<iOpera> tenzu: 你出来下。
<Pudge> iOpera: 教授放大假去了，我在放羊。
<iOpera> Pudge: 这就是。经常裸聊的。
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 我决定给nick建符号链接了，不维护那个表了，哈。
<Pudge> iOpera: 。。这个是叫兽啊
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 你这是投机取巧，不管平台。
<iOpera> Pudge: 这就是疼疼教授。
<bluezd> huntxu: 停球5米开外的只有中国球员可以做到
<hamo> gfrog_working: iOpera 你俩在搞什么？
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸!
<iOpera> hamo: 嘎嘛在抢先实现我的某一个想法。
<bluezd> iMadper: 咋了大象
<hamo> gfrog_working: 拜
<gfrog_working> iOpera: irssi能用在其他平台么？ 再说ntfs也一样符号链接
<gfrog_working> hamo: ...
<maucat> 好久不见
<iOpera> 额。 ntfs也能？
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 必须能
<iOpera> 这么高级
<bluezd> iMadper: any news ?
<nyfair> ntfs当然可以
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 拜!
<iOpera> 这一直不知道
<gfrog_working> iOpera: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS_symbolic_link
<^k^> gfrog_working ⇪ t: NTFS symbolic link - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> huntxu: 你用什么玩的, 我超想搞个x360啊 可惜没地方没电视的
<iOpera> 看就不必了。和我没关系
<bluezd> adam8157: 买个不就完了
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<iOpera> adam8157: 要二手的不
<adam8157> iOpera: 求赠送
<huntxu> adam8157: PC...
<iOpera> 。你个土豪
<nyfair> mklink /? 就行了
<huntxu> adam8157: 求攜帶xbox
 * huntxu 不會用手把...
<gfrog_working> iOpera: bluezd hamo 效果已经不错了。http://imagebin.org/255014
<hamo> gfrog_working: yoyoyo
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 买吧。
 * huntxu 能用鍵盤完成馬賽回旋
<Pudge> iOpera: 他就是封我论坛id的人，说我密码太简单。。我操密码太简单啥时候也能成为封id的理由了？
<iOpera> gfrog_working: gooood 只是那谁在拜
<iOpera> Pudge: 说教授？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 买房子买电视买xbox
<Pudge> iOpera: 当初就别让我设置这个密码啊
<iOpera> 这家伙不太去论坛啊。
<maucat> 在/var/www/ 下没有phpmyadmin的链接  /etc/apache2/apach2.conf里也没有alias。为什么我直接访问http://192.168.1.100/phpmyadmin 就能打开phpmyadmin
<bluezd> adam8157: 实况最爽的就是直接任意球，电梯
<gebjgd> adam8157: 蛋蛋发了？
<Pudge> iOpera: 反正我好几个月没上，偶尔上一下就发现号已经被封了，理由就是密码太简单。。。我去
<iOpera> Pudge: 你是被盗了密码，然后被封的吧
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 考虑把这个扩展下，放到email提醒上去。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 你那頭像自己map的？
<iOpera> 之前有人一直黑密码，然后发广告。 Pudge
<gfrog_working> huntxu: .
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 很好啊。
<Pudge> iOpera: 如何发现我密码被盗的。。。我自己都没发现。。
 * huntxu 號召大家改nick氣死基蛙
<iOpera> Pudge: 自己去论坛问吧
<airead> ^k^ 是用什么写的
<gfrog_working> huntxu: @_@
<Pudge> iOpera: 。。我看到刷屏的广告了，里面没我id啊，好吧，也许真被盗了，
<hamo_gfrog> gfrog_working: hi
<iOpera> hamo_gfrog: ..
<huntxu> 蛤蟆這是在求合體啊
<huntxu> 太赤果果了
 * gfrog_working so不鸟了。 freeflying 猴总求帽子啊。
<iOpera> roylez: 有人体外受精。
<iOpera> 踢 huntxu。支持
<huntxu> iOpera: 誰最老踢誰
<iOpera> hoho
<iWii> `i | air
<roylez> iOpera: 谁最老踢谁
<roylez> huntxu: 神万岁
<^k^> iWii, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<iOpera> roylez: 你个死家伙。。
<iOpera> 居然帮到忙
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 哦，神也有帽子，求帽子。
<iOpera> 找狗狗要
<iOpera> 这开放狗，整天挂上面。当僵尸。
<imtxc> 这个vpngate嘛时候搞个linux版的
<maucat> 在/var/www/ 下没有phpmyadmin的链接  /etc/apache2/apach2.conf里也没有alias。为什么我直接访问http://192.168.1.100/phpmyadmin 就能打开phpmyadmin
<hamo_gfrog> maucat: 还有的配置文件的目录
<iOpera> hamo_o0O O0o_gfrog
<iOpera> hamo_ꙮ Ꙭ_gfrog
 * imtxc ca... 这是啥 hamo_gfrog
<hamo_gfrog> imtxc: ...
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你住学生公寓应该很多法国金发妹子的 
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没搞一个？
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: +65535
<maucat> hamo_gfrog: 比如？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 法国人里面Blonde比例不高吧
<hamo_gfrog> maucat: no idea
 * gfrog_working 撤退。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没这本事。。
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我住郊区，除了我室友和房东，平时见不到人
<iOpera> Pudge: 去搞点西班牙苍蝇，就搞定了。
<Pudge> iOpera: 网上有卖的吗。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你 室友 男的女的？
<tenzu> iOpera: ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 比起中国人来说高多了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...废话
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 法国人还是Brunette为主
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 教授V5
<hamo_gfrog> tenzu: ...
<Pudge> gebjgd: 非洲女人。。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 中国人能算Brunette么...
 * hamo_gfrog v587
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 算
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 很多中国人也是深褐色眼睛和毛发
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 矮种的 
<MeaCulpa> 纯黑的很少
<tenzu> hamo_gfrog: 黑毛~~
<hamo_gfrog> tenzu: 你怎么知道是我？
<roylez> hamo_gfrog: 你俩合体了？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 人种这东西太复杂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1e3ynndue9mj208u04jdfw.jpg
<tenzu> gfrog__: 有whois可以看
<gfrog__> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> gfrog__: 还能看到C记徽标
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你室友是非洲女人？
 * Pudge 
<gebjgd> Pudge: 赞
<gebjgd> Pudge: 腿长
<gebjgd> Pudge: 黑色人种腿最长
<Pudge> gebjgd: 一般般。。不是黑人。北非的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 上阿
 * MeaCulpa 为啥我又想起了Andrew Blake的民片：Blondes and Brunettes
<gebjgd> Pudge: 交一下 看看出来的孩子什么品种
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 中美洲人才是王道
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 巴哈马
<Pudge> gebjgd: 太熟，一直扮演的专一传统中国好男人。。
<MeaCulpa> ed2k://|file|Andrew.Blake.-.Blonds.Brunettes.avi|718733312|BED45EC8246833F6ECE29E00961556ED|/
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还是白种金发的给力
<Pudge> gebjgd: 做人要有节操啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 白种的曲线不如Bahamas猛阿
<gebjgd> Pudge: 怕什么  和她一起喝可乐吃饭  之后就推说是酒精的作用
<gebjgd> Pudge: 节操多少钱一斤？
<roylez> gebjgd: 丫很有节操啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 尼玛，她认识我老婆的。。
<gebjgd> roylez: 过赞勒
<gebjgd> Pudge: 我也认识你老婆
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你认识个蛋蛋
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你老婆在澳洲很有名的
<gebjgd> adam8157: Pudge 知道我认识你
<gfrog__> adam8157: 晚上看球不？
<adam8157> gfrog__: 看啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。各种扯 
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不是我不明白了  你和你老婆怎么认识的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你都来法国 7年了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 有啥不明白的，初中高中大学都是同学
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你们还一直异地恋
<gebjgd> Pudge: 同学阿
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不靠谱
<Pudge> gebjgd: 同学才靠谱，知根知底的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你今年多大了？
<Pudge> 28
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你可要抓紧当爹了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你老婆也是28了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你和你老婆的基因太过于相近  不好
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不想啊，我朋友去年都有小孩了，每次去他们家玩，小孩闹的我好难受，
<gebjgd> Pudge: 越是混血 越健康
<yunfan> Pudge: 可以响应RMS的号召  不要孩子
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。尼玛，又扯上基因了。。我小时候从别的省搬过去的我也要说明吗。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 杂交稻也有性状表现无优势的
<yunfan> 所以设立大学是对的 大家去上大学都是去参与人种改良计划的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 其实你老婆是你失散多年的妹妹
<yunfan> gebjgd: 揣着明白装糊涂就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你真专业
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • phpmyadmin通过aptitude安装上后的一个疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422050 ubuntu 12.04 server版 通过aptitude安装phpmyadmin 在/var/www/ 下没有phpmyadmin的链接/etc/apache2/apach2.conf里也没有alias。为什么我直接访问http://192.168.1.100/phpmyadmin就能打开phpmyadmin? 这是什么原理，解 …
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩 装
<yunfan> gebjgd: 请输入密码 装逼需要sudo权限
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/23/booming/their-castle-could-be-yours-for-under-a-million.html?hp&_r=0
<yunfan> roylez: usd?
<imtxc> Pudge, 乃老婆是法国人?
<roylez> yunfan: 恩
<roylez> yunfan: 比上海便宜多了
<yunfan> roylez: 问题是封号能转让么
<roylez> yunfan: 才600万人民币
<roylez> yunfan: 不能
<roylez> yunfan: 米国的房子，哪里来的封号
<gebjgd> roylez: 你在底特律买房子了？
<yunfan> roylez: 我及的欧洲中世纪晚期 国家禁止商人买土地 那些贵族就给商人封个骑士 然后把土地封给他 额
<gebjgd> roylez: 壕席德勒阿
<imtxc> gebjgd, 去那地方买房子有什么用 又没人
<roylez> freeflying: 给我帽子，我要把这个死纳粹给ban了
<yunfan> roylez: 那些商人骑士对贵族的义务是每年采办一束什么草来着
<gebjgd> imtxc: 找到了就有了  反正渣席现在single
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 和我国抄房的比差远了吧
<roylez> yunfan: 自己看图吧 https://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2013/04/22/booming/20130423_castle.html
<gebjgd> roylez: 别别别 我干活去了 闭嘴
<yunfan> roylez: 我对土地更有兴趣 不知道地税的税率是多少啊
<roylez> yunfan: 地好便宜的
<yunfan> roylez: 税啊 大佬 房子也便宜呢
<roylez> yunfan: 有个阿三同事在tucson有25个acre
<MeaCulpa> 阿三威武
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ash
<yunfan> roylez: 最好能买个农场 前天看到cb上一个报道 说 弗吉尼亚理工学院有个研究是 直接把纤维素转换淀粉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩ash威武
<yunfan> 到时候买个农场就种草
<yunfan> 然后转换成淀粉 就地加工成粮食出口到天朝 额
<huntxu> 纤维素转换淀粉!
<huntxu> 就是說人有機會改吃草了？！
<roylez> yunfan: 草还用种的么，直接去砍就有了...
<yunfan> huntxu: 嗯哼  去搜 弗吉尼亚理工学院的相关研究
<huntxu> 以後肚子餓，到外面草地轉一圈
<yunfan> roylez: 1, 砍别人的恐怕会被枪击; 2,要考虑机械化作业，还是自己有个农场好; 3, 不同的草成分不一样，要好分离纤维素 你当然要选择某些种类的草种了
<yunfan> roylez: 这就好像物理上 所有原子裂开都可以释放能量 但是不是那特定几种元素的话 你的投入远比产出大嘛
<Pudge> imtxc: 中国人啊
<yunfan> roylez: 其实最好是种藻类 可以高效利用土地 造个N层的
<yunfan> 还可以考虑去公海上弄 额
<archl> yunfan: 什么杂交、十秃九富。。。都是概率
<yunfan> archl: 确实 
<yunfan> roylez: 找个美国中部大地方 买个小农场吧 然后切割开一亩一亩地卖给国人 很有搞头哦
<yunfan> 也许去加拿大买更好 额
<bluezd> adam8157: http://sports.sohu.com/20130423/n373736431.shtml
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 多特蒙德官网宣布格策转会 拜仁3700万拿下金童-搜狐体育
<freeflying> yunfan: lol
<gebjgd> yunfan: 运输是个问题  天朝要有人来买你的东西  也要批准才可以
<adam8157> bluezd: 竟然
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，是拜仁一贯的传统，网罗国内最佳球员
<huntxu> adam8157: bluezd 貴了
<huntxu> 3000左右差不多
<yunfan> gebjgd: 美国粮食每年给天朝不知道卖多少呢
<imtxc> 刚看到谁要买农场
<imtxc> 我家有 卖给你吧
<imtxc> roylez, 收农场么
<Pudge> imtxc: qq农场么
<bluezd> adam8157: 你才今夏谁会拿下贝尔
<bluezd> 猜
<adam8157> bluezd: 皇马
<imtxc> Pudge, 不是 我家的地 10亩
<imtxc> yunfan, 便宜出给你吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥 ? 我认为曼城拜仁巴黎都有戏啊
<Pudge> imtxc: 叼爆了，土豪
<imtxc> Pudge, 你给我1000rmb, 那些地的永久使用权给你了.
<adam8157> bluezd: 猜的
<Pudge> imtxc: 我要有1亩地，先修10个公共厕所
<Pudge> imtxc: 认真的？
<imtxc> Pudge, 真的
<imtxc> Pudge, 实在不能种了
<Pudge> imtxc: 让我如何相信。。地契先呈上来
<imtxc> Pudge, 按照我们那里的气候, 正常情况下, 过完正月15 就种小麦了
<Pudge> imtxc: 不能种无所谓啊，1000块，我留着踢球也好啊
<imtxc> Pudge, 可是今年到现在了, 一颗粮食也没种下去 你收不
 * imtxc 出地皮了啊, 买地送房子
<Pudge> imtxc: 收啊，我操， 才1000,买了不种地，摆着看也值啊
<imtxc> Pudge, 你在法国 怎么看
<Pudge> imtxc: 有种东西叫扫描仪，还有种东西叫email。。
<imtxc> Pudge, 地契有 不过是到2050年到期
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃在卖神马？
<imtxc> gfrog, 卖地
<imtxc> gfrog, 送房
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃的地？ 乃的房？
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃呢？
<imtxc> gfrog, 准确的说是我爸的房, 是他亲自盖的^
<gfrog> imtxc: 原来乃是地主家少爷
<imtxc> gfrog, 我不是啊
<Pudge> imtxc: 够了，我能不能活到2050年还是回事呢， 你确定你不用再问你爹妈确定这地1000rmb能卖？
<imtxc> Pudge, 送你也就白送了, 你要去种  你就去
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我出1001块
<Pudge> imtxc: 我操，留下你的手机号，我让我爹马上去收了这块地
<gebjgd> imtxc: 还送表妹的
<imtxc> Pudge, 还是爹妈亲自修的梯田, 恩,我送水送饭忙过
<imtxc> Pudge, 你爹在什么地方
<Pudge> imtxc: 梯田。。四川吗
<imtxc> Pudge, 甘肃
<gebjgd> imtxc: 好地方
<Pudge> imtxc: 背景
<gebjgd> imtxc: 兰州妹子出名的好
<imtxc> gebjgd, 你怎么知道!!!
<gebjgd> imtxc: 当然知道
<Pudge> imtxc: 上有天堂，下有甘肃
<imtxc> Pudge, P
<gebjgd> imtxc: 这叫信息量
<Pudge> imtxc: 我最爱兰州拉面
<imtxc> Pudge, lol
<gebjgd> imtxc: 话说买家你要找识货的主把
<imtxc> Pudge, 那地方你要种地你就去 gebjgd 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我出价高  还送表妹给你  还识货
<Pudge> gebjgd: 别捣乱好吗，这块地我先要了
<imtxc> gebjgd, 好好好 给你了
<Pudge> imtxc: 我操，你的节操呢
<gebjgd> Pudge: 节操是什么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你家的地我要来做啥?
<gebjgd> imtxc: 到时候你我就是亲戚
<Pudge> 就是，这么垃圾的一块地，都别跟我抢啊
<imtxc> yunfan, 想做啥都可以  还给你解决户口  给你宅基底
<yunfan> imtxc: 你家的地是使用权 可没所有权 你要搞清楚哦  
<imtxc> yunfan, 对啊 使用权
<imtxc> yunfan, 卖的也是使用权 
<imtxc> yunfan, 想怎么用怎么用
<gebjgd> imtxc: 血浓于水  你要好好想想
<yunfan> imtxc: 我吃饱了撑着了 买使用权做啥 除非我想烧玻璃 才去你们甘肃买地 好就近挖沙
<mk3548208> yunfan, 最后你发现你什么也没有
<imtxc> gebjgd, 恩恩,你派人去种
<yunfan> mk3548208: 可以烧玻璃 甘肃沙子还是多的
<imtxc> yunfan, 你才是明白人
<gebjgd> yunfan: 屯兰州妹子阿
<gebjgd> imtxc: 真是
<Pudge> imtxc: 节操呢，
<yunfan> gebjgd: 前几天你们还说安徽妹子好 我干嘛屯兰州的？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 沙子正好给我老丈人用
<gebjgd> yunfan: 从来我没说过安徽妹子好
<mk3548208> yunfan, 你其实让我想到了房子和土地的事
<imtxc> gebjgd, yunfan Pudge  现在好了 不收农业税了
<yunfan> 当然 我可以去intel拿一大笔投资 然后去甘肃建晶原厂
<yunfan> imtxc: 我有钱还不如在我老家买个山头  比你们沙漠好多了
<yunfan> mk3548208: 说说看 你是哪里的
<imtxc> 不然以前的时候,我们的请别人种我们的地去, 别人不原意啊, 因为一年的收成不够上粮
<yunfan> gebjgd: 注意那个“们” 字
<mk3548208> yunfan, 浙江
<imtxc> yunfan, 山头不好买啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 兰州妹子 
<yunfan> mk3548208: 那你可以考虑去我们那买房子 黄山市离杭州比你们浙江某些市还近
<imtxc> gebjgd, 兰州妹子真心不错
<gebjgd> imtxc: 是啊  小七
<gebjgd> imtxc: 确实不错 
<Pudge> imtxc: 我操，还要上粮啊，也就是说，我买了地，不管种不种地，都必须要交粮食？
<UbuntuTalk> 真红影 的昵称已更改为 可乐。
<yunfan> 这个小咖啡厅里面的其他农民大多都在这个地方耕耘了几十年的土地了，而邹先生则是一个最近才到加拿大Ogema地区做农场主的移民（微博）。他2008年从中国移民到此，当时他是以企业家的身份移民的，他又从事工程师工作的背景，也曾短时间内在美国经营过一家宽带公司。
<imtxc> Pudge, 现在不用了 取消了
<imtxc> Pudge, 几年前要
<yunfan> imtxc: 现在许多地方有荒地呢
<Pudge> imtxc: 那必须买啊，1000块买个地放着不用我心里也舒服啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 不过你跟官府打交道  有你受的
<mk3548208> yunfan, 自己家里山上有很多土地，而且我不是杭州的
<imtxc> yunfan, 是啊 
<yunfan> Pudge: 那我把火星土地使用权卖给你吧
<yunfan> mk3548208: 这样 丽水么
<imtxc> yunfan, 他去不了火星啊
<imtxc> yunfan, 但是他有兴趣可以去种那块地
<gebjgd> imtxc: 别废话了   你的人和地都归我了
<imtxc> gebjgd, 表妹讷,我今天过去
<gebjgd> imtxc: 跟着我混还能亏待你么
<imtxc> gebjgd, 恩恩  就这样了 Pudge 纳粹不好惹啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 去帝都领人把  说好了 至少生2个
<Pudge> yunfan: 请先出示官方地契
<mk3548208> yunfan, 你查了我的ip，我只是在丽水读书罢了，我是台州人，  学校的土地被政府收走了，然后高价买回来，你们在讨论的时候让我感触颇多罢了
<imtxc> gebjgd, 恩恩
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看他也去不了兰州
<yunfan> Pudge: 他也没有 他只有使用权而已
<yunfan> mk3548208: 我没查 别紧张 懒得动手
<gebjgd> 啥使用权不使用权的  地是国家的  国家是党的 
<yunfan> mk3548208: 所以在天朝买地是不靠谱的
<Pudge> imtxc: 那就是证明啊，为啥他有那块地使用权，他邻居就不能
<yunfan> Pudge: 使用权的意思是随时可以收回 
<mk3548208> yunfan, 那你怎么知道？我不是紧张，只是好奇而已怎么知道地址
<archl> Pudge: 理由+起诉。
<gebjgd> im
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你瘦么
<imtxc> yunfan, 保证50年不收回的  恩 是这么写的
<Pudge> yunfan: 随便了，上面写到2050年， 才1000块，就算3年收回我也愿意
<imtxc> gebjgd, 胖啊  
<yunfan> mk3548208: 我随便猜的 额 我有认识不少丽水的 所以就猜丽水
<mk3548208> yunfan, 我还是比较喜欢住在山上，基本那里没人来强拆
<yunfan> imtxc: 嘿嘿 保证
<mk3548208> yunfan, 佩服
<yunfan> imtxc: 我想找个计划生育的保证给你看看 
<archl> 。。。感觉南方人比较聪明，知道强买强卖。
<imtxc> gebjgd, 矮胖挫啊  不然怎么会沦落到卖地买妹子讷
<gebjgd> imtxc: 多胖？
<yunfan> 计划生育好，政府帮养老  -》 养老不能靠政府
<gebjgd> im
<imtxc> gebjgd, lol
<archl> gebjgd: 比不上你胖胖。
<yunfan> mk3548208: 我喜欢山主要是山靠得住  出产多 别人不喜欢 这亮点很重要
<gebjgd> archl: 滚你的基佬
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<yunfan> archl: 貌似北方的干部更聪明啊 直接打死当事人 死人就不能卖东西了 所以没有强买一说
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你知道的太多了
<yunfan> archl:  通过消灭问题来解决问题 这是一条捷径  gebjgd 
<archl> gebjgd: 接触到了某干部，对着台湾来的人说，你们更民主，我们更听民声。
<imtxc> ^
<archl> yunfan: 对啊。
<archl> yunfan: 不要打补丁
<mk3548208> yunfan, 山上承包了土地，差不多就是你了,活在城市很累的，其实我喜欢以后在山上搞家小公司，不知道在天朝允许不？
<archl> mk3548208: 搞是行，只要你能搞定本地政府，交够学费
<imtxc> mk3548208,  没有人管你的
<imtxc> archl, 不用啊  他们还会给你赞助钱
<archl> mk3548208: 关键是你能搞起来不，没人跟你去。
<archl> imtxc: 你信？
<imtxc> archl, 这有什么不信 我舅在占了个山头 政府给钱了还
<gebjgd> archl: 你傻?
<yunfan> mk3548208: 怎么不允许 我们那边山就是承包的 我就叫我爸爸给我留意 我想承包个山头玩 
<mk3548208> 足够高的福利应该行的，大不了自己少赚的
<imtxc> archl, 但是要求挂他们的牌子 而且别人问起来,得说所有钱都是政府给的
<yunfan> mk3548208: 不过问题是 你要确实找到一个能赚钱糊口的路子 或者你可以做软件外包糊口那也没有问题
<yunfan> 我想把山头承包下来 用四轴去监控种植点经济植物什么的
<yunfan> 山地很便宜 主要是现在人力不足 用机器又上不了山
<mk3548208> 其实我比较喜欢当农民，闲暇时写写程序，推销自己的商品，不过貌似农民都很苦
<yunfan> 正好用四轴+软件来填补这个
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你可以去淘宝开个绿色蔬菜店铺 然后微薄打打广告 没事出点视频炒作 还是不错的
<yunfan> mk3548208: 每个菜包装上都打个二维码 大家可以刷一下追踪
<imtxc> gebjgd, 先撤退了, 完了pm表妹照片给我~~~
<mk3548208> yunfan, 这个我以前就想过，主要看过日本的
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你先留下你的照片
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你们浙江现在养猪都有城市人认购一头 然后出栏送货上门的模式 你可以考虑下养山鸡之类的 这个周期短
<yunfan> roylez: 老实说  我觉得你从澳洲回来是个错误 现在白澳宣布给每个家庭提供免费1G光纤  archl 
<yunfan> 1G光纤可以在家里弄机房了
<mk3548208> 以前的我认为猪肉很健康，因为我父母以前是养猪的，一头猪样一年才卖，现在发现原来猪可以加速生长
<mk3548208> 其实我想养些健康的东西，自己吃的健康，别人也健康
<yunfan> mk3548208: 所以可以考虑养别的
<yunfan> 我个人比较喜欢养植物 植物不能动 适合机械操作
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 关于 np.dtype 和 np.empty 的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422056 我的代码：[python]Node_Elem_type = np.dtype([('parent', np.int32), ('x',np.int32), ('y',np.int32), ('dist',np.float32)]) self.open = np.empty(100000,dtype=Node_Elem_type) self.open_l = 0 self.close = np.empty(100000,dtype=Node_Elem_type) self.close_l = 0[/py …
<mk3548208> yunfan, 其实我是这样想的，让村民种健康的粮食，健康养家畜，我负责给他们销售出去，当然什么二维码之类是我做的
<yunfan> mk3548208: 那你就是二道贩子了 恐怕得不到安宁的 不过it depends on you
<freeflying> roylez: 你要帽子作甚
<mk3548208> yunfan, 肥料这些我出，然后根据养殖情况进行分红，等于他们帮我种地一样
<archl> yunfan: 他们的意思是，快买快买，否则我就不够收钱了。
<archl> yunfan: 宽带有什么用？除了买东西。。。
<mk3548208> 不过要在现在自己身上试验
<yunfan> archl: 额 你可以在那托管服务器啊 给国人托管翻墙用的
<mk3548208> yunfan, 如何为每个产品生成二维码，并链接到相应的地址
<yunfan> mk3548208: 我只能说你想天真了 培训别人 是很麻烦的事  祝你好运
<mk3548208>  yunfan, 如何为每个产品生成二维码，并链接到相应的地址      我相信人内心潜在的美好
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你适合去教会
<tenzu> 我了个去，终于成功了
<yunfan> 3 持有物业每年要缴房地产税，约为市场价的0.5%至1%。
<yunfan> 这个比较重要 额
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 安装virtio驱动后蓝屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422060 用kvm安装的2003,安装好后,添加virtio的网卡和硬盘,网卡的驱动没问题,硬盘的驱动,一安装就蓝屏. 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuwech — 2013-04-23 18:11
<cuihao> 被刷了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 2013年5月CFP考=试=荅=案【二四零四八四九七】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422079 2013年5月CFP考=试=荅=案【二四零四八四九七】 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoyaocen8 — 2013-04-23 18:47
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • 4月18号语言包翻译截至日期已过，结果貌似还有好多条目没完结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422087 https://translations.launchpad.net/ubun ... lang/zh_CN 这段时间忙晕头了。不过反正也不是LTS，算了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2013-04-23 18:56
<freeflying> yunfan: 乃不是程序猿啊
<Pudge> 都去吃饭了吗
<freeflying> Pudge: 你要请客吃饭？
<Pudge> freeflying: 行啊，路费自己出
<freeflying> Pudge: 你在那
<iMadper> Pudge: 怪麻烦的, 直接把钱打我账户里, 我自己去吃就行了.
<freeflying> lol
<Pudge> iMadper: freeflying 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: freeflying 不行，我必须尽到地主之谊
<Pudge> 好怀念大学食堂，3块钱可以打好多肉，5点吃饭，12点都不会饿。。
<Pudge> 尼玛现在7点吃饭，晚上10点就开始饿的发慌了
<x-lucky> ubuntu下有没有像迅雷那样好用的下载工具啊？
<x-lucky> 怎么没人吗？
<madper> x-lucky: 请直接描述问题!
<x-lucky> madper: 机器人你好
<Pudge> iMadper: 你的狗又出来咬人了！！！
<x-lucky> madper: 你能告诉我ubuntu下用什么下载工具能和迅雷一样好用吗？
<x-lucky> Pudge: 或许你可以告诉我的
<Pudge> x-lucky: 难。。看你的意思，是想下迅雷种子， 还是无所谓，能跟迅雷一样的下载速度就行了。
<x-lucky> Pudge: 我想下载人人影视上的美剧
<Pudge> x-lucky: 什么协议？迅雷？
<x-lucky> Pudge: 我也不知到 你帮我看看这个有什么办法可以下载吗？ http://www.ed2000.com/ShowFile.asp?FileID=280459
<^k^> x-lucky ... ⇪ 《唐顿庄园 第一季》(Downton Abbey Season 01)[YYeTs人人影视出品][中英双语字幕][更新07集][本季终][BDrip,RMVB,掌上设备]_BT种子_爱情_剧集下载_ED2000资源共享
<x-lucky> Pudge: 貌似是ed2k
<Pudge> x-lucky: emule， 好说
<x-lucky> Pudge: 怎么用呢？
<Pudge> x-lucky: 装amule
<x-lucky> Pudge: 装好之后网页可以像迅雷那样直接跳转下载吗？
<Pudge> x-lucky: 没用过，目测不行，习惯上应该先打开amule，新建下载任务，把连接复制到任务中，点开始。
<x-lucky> Pudge: 看来想找个像迅雷那样贴心的工具不容易啊
<Pudge> x-lucky: 也许amule比我想象的要高级一些。。你自己试试。。
<Pudge> x-lucky: 有一种东西，叫做virtualbox。。
<x-lucky> Pudge: 额。。我更想用原生的东西
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我也一直在找跟迅雷一样好用的软件,如果有的话, 告诉我~
<iMadper> x-lucky: 迅雷离线是个好东西, 可以在linux下面用.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 别的就没啥了. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: firefox 插件, downthemall. 我也一直在用.
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我试试
<iMadper> ! momo x-lucky 
<madper> x-lucky: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<x-lucky> madper: what's momo?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我的傻bot不会回复你的.
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<x-lucky> iMadper: 今晚没去上晚自习，被班主任抓了
<iMadper> x-lucky: 还有晚自习?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 喂喂? 你不是大学神吗?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你不是大学生了吗?
<x-lucky> iMadper: 是的唉
<iMadper> x-lucky: 还有晚自习? 
<x-lucky> iMadper: 是啊，你们学校没有吗？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我记住贵校的名字了, 一会儿去吐嘈一下.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我从小到大, 就没晚自习过
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我就是被晚自习摧残的结果啊
<iMadper> x-lucky: 鄙校人多, 都去晚自习的话, 图书馆可能位置不够
<iMadper> x-lucky: 没看出你哪儿被摧残了...
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我的可不是在图书馆，是在教室
<x-lucky> 你说那个插件我怎么用不了啊
<iMadper> x-lucky: 啥插件? downthemall? 
<x-lucky> iMadper: yes
<iMadper> x-lucky: restart your firefox
<x-lucky> iMadper: 装好就直接重启的，没看到效果唉
<iMadper> x-lucky: 下在东西的时候, 没有选择用downthemall下在的选项?
<iMadper> s/在/载/g
<x-lucky> iMadper: 没有，直接变成这个了ed2k://|file|%E5%94%90%E9%A1%BF%E5%BA%84%E5%9B%AD.Downton.Abbey.S01E07.End.Chi_Eng.BD-MP4.480X272-YYeTs%E4%BA%BA%E4%BA%BA%E5%BD%B1%E8%A7%86[ED2000.COM].mp4|318724576|f3810827ffe6d53611cfc59764d266d4|h=jh5sf4dn24iokr3hro3ihifu4tqu4gyu|/
<x-lucky> iMadper: 直接变成这个了http://imagebin.org/255033
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你想直接能处理那些链接?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 是有办法的, 不过挺麻烦.
<freeflying> http://www.codepark.us/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 共享你的代码---编程公园 - ascii.io
<x-lucky> iMadper:说说看呗
<iMadper> x-lucky: 等我帮你查查吧.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 以前看到过, 闲麻烦, 就没弄
<x-lucky> iMadper: 为什么downthemall不行呢
<iMadper> x-lucky: downthemall不能下电驴链接.
<iMadper> x-lucky: http://www.verycd.com/groups/linuxleague/246525.topic
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 让firefox关联amule - linux联盟 - VeryCD社区
<x-lucky> iMadper: Boolean是什么意思？
<iMadper> 下-
<iMadper> x-lucky: 布尔类型. 只有true he false
<iMadper> s/he/和
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] http://www.xzcblog.com/?post=116
<^k^> UbuntuTalk ... ⇪ 如何让aMule关联火狐 - 宣赠超的博客
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲壹号] 你的管理aMule是不是过时了?
<x-lucky> iMadper: 貌似这方法不行
<iMadper> x-lucky: 那我试试看.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] about:config
<UbuntuTalk> 新建布尔项：network.protocol-handler.expose.ed2k
<UbuntuTalk> 值：false
<UbuntuTalk> 然后重启浏览器(似乎不重启也可以)，打开SimpleCD网站，选中一个下载，并点击”下载选中链接“，然后会弹出一个提示，点击”选择(choose)"，找到/usr /bin/ed2k，然后再勾选“记住这个选择”，点确定，看看aMule里面多了这个下载没有，有的话就成功了，这样在amule打开的情况下就可以自动添加了。补充：如果依旧提示ed2k没有关联请ä
<iMadper> stop!
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你一般都下载什么呀?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你在学校不是有ipv6吗? 下东西用六维不行吗?
<x-lucky> iMadper: 美剧呗
<iMadper> x-lucky: 六维又多又快... 你用电驴, 一周也就下一部, 用六维, 十几分钟一整部
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我不知到我宿舍用的这个是不是ipv6
<iMadper> x-lucky: bt.neu6.edu.cn
<iMadper> x-lucky: 能访问吗? 能访问就是
<x-lucky> iMadper: 不能
<iMadper> x-lucky: 非ipv6的pt我也有, 虽然未必有六维快, 不过至少比你这啥电驴的快个几十倍.
<iMadper> x-lucky: http://chinahdtv.org/  能访问吗?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 中国高清网 CNHD ChinaHDTV 分乐网 - Powered by p2pnow.net
<x-lucky> iMadper: 可以
<iMadper> x-lucky: 点种子, 然后搜索你看的美剧, 看看都能不能找到.
<x-lucky> iMadper: 要登录
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我先注册一个去
<iMadper> x-lucky: 恩.
<x-lucky> 对不起
<x-lucky> 自由注册当前关闭，只允许邀请注册。如果你想加入，请找到能够邀请你进入本站的朋友:)，或者对本站捐赠，同样可以获得注册邀请码，所有捐赠所得都将会用于组织网站活动。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 稍等. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: check msg plz.
<hamo> hi
<^k^> hamo, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<x-lucky> iMadper: what》？
<iMadper> ! slap hamo 
<madper> hamo: Slaps hamo for my master!
<imtxc> ! momo hamo 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 看私信
<imtxc> iMadper: 有人么
<iMadper> imtxc: 滚粗!
<imtxc> 有人会够浪么
<imtxc> iMadper: bot 怎么了
<iMadper> imtxc: 没怎么. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 喊它出来啊
<iMadper> ! slap im
<madper> im: Slaps im for my master!
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<madper> imtxc: 出来你妹呀!
<imtxc> 退化成这样了你 madper /quit 堪忧啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 搞到vps上了？
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 我的vps还空闲呢.
<iMadper> imtxc: 忙.
<iMadper> imtxc: imtxc		11.43 GB	12.43 GB	0.920	已确认   你丫真弱
<imtxc> iMadper: 我再没下过……
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 过年后再没去过那个网站
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣...
<imtxc> iMadper: 渣渣  哥要入CKB了
<iMadper> imtxc: 分享率: 6.664 上传量: 151.62 GB 下载量: 22.75 GB 
<imtxc> .....................
<imtxc> 上传151..
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是让你看分享率
<imtxc> iMadper: 0.920 我傲娇
<iMadper> imtxc: 上传: 2547799 MB 下载: 1494545 MB 看的懂?
<imtxc> iMadper: 伤身体
<iMadper> imtxc: 滚粗, 六维都是正常电影. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 没去过 肯定伤身体
<x-lucky> 被班主任查到没去上晚自习好桑新啊
<archl> 下载？上传？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫就yy吧
<iMadper> archl: 恩. 
<archl> iMadper 你的照片的授权是什么？
<iMadper> archl: all rights reserved
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> archl: 我的NB的儿童软糖吃完了... 
<archl> iMadper 那么传播权呐。
<iMadper> archl: 现在每天都没精神.. 是不是上瘾了...
<archl> imadper 我。。。被外国人搞得过敏了。
<iMadper> archl: 我保留传播权. 
<archl> imadper 脸皮换了。。。
<iMadper> archl: 脸皮? 想起了画皮.
<hamo> hi
<^k^> hamo, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<archl> imadper 在猜测是太阳晒的还是过敏，但考虑到澳大利亚阳光都伤不到我。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 做了个软件，需要把4个deb包以及一些命令集成，做成一个deb包安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422089 本人新手，编了个软件，大概情况如下 首先要在新装的ubuntu系统终端下安装4个deb包，然后再打1个patch 然后需要使用我用QTcreator编写的界面软件来调用那4个deb …
<iMadper> archl: 恩, 可能是你到了年纪, 就蜕皮了
<iMadper> archl: 罗姐蛇好.
<archl> imadper  不，面部都红了。。。
<archl> imadper 不过我蜕皮很常见。。。
<iMadper> archl: 那就不知道了... 吃什么小龙虾了捏?
<archl> imadper 这两天吃了大约20kg自助餐。
<iMadper> archl: ... ... 悠着点儿你... 
<archl> imadper 19日到23日。
<iMadper> archl: 天天自助? 有钱人.
<archl> imadper 我是杂食动物，平均一次吃4盘
<archl> imadper 住4星级，只能吃自助。。。
<iMadper> archl: 你不住家里?!
<iMadper> archl: 土豪级别眼
<iMadper> archl: 其实你蜕皮不算问题. 我阿尔兹海默症更严重...
<archl> imadper 是参加风筝会哦。
<archl> imadper 帮忙打杂
<OOOOoooo> 几个月不进来，人少了好多哇。。
<iMadper> archl: 哦, 听起来很高级的样子...
<iMadper> OOOOoooo: 明明是多了很多.
<OOOOoooo> iMadper: 哪里呀，我10年进来人很多耶。。
<iMadper> 我见过你这id
<OOOOoooo> iMadper: 是嘛
<archl> imadper 。。。可怜你。
<OOOOoooo> iMadper: 认识我？
<iMadper> 10年到现在, 不是几个月. 
<archl> imadper 在你失去意识之前我会见你的。
<iMadper> 见过id而已. 
<iMadper> archl: 恩, 好!
<OOOOoooo> iMadper: 语误，sry。。。
<x-lucky> 我一直天真的以为linux是从来都不会死机的
<OOOOoooo> x-lucky: 结果真的死机了。。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我的工作就是找到让linux死机的方法. 
<OOOOoooo> x-lucky: 哇
<x-lucky> OOOOoooo: 是啊
<OOOOoooo> x-lucky: 听起来很高级呀。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你的liux司机吗？
<x-lucky> linux
<iMadper> x-lucky: 很少. 偶尔
<iMadper> x-lucky: 一个月一次吧. 
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我的为什么这么频繁呢？
<OOOOoooo> x-lucky: 基本没有，除了自己运行的程序内存占用出现。。。
<nitro_> index的复数是什麼
<archl> imadper 你可以试试用用 steam 的各个游戏。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你的死机是什么状况? 鼠标动不了了? 
<x-lucky> OOOOoooo: 那我的为什么呢。。。
<iMadper> archl: 不玩游戏...
<iMadper> OOOOoooo: 用户态程序占用太多内存不是问题. 
<x-lucky> iMadper: 程序没响应
<archl> imadper 不玩啊，就是为了让 kernel panic 出现
<iMadper> x-lucky: 那不是死机...
<iMadper> archl: lol~ 好办法!
<x-lucky> iMadper: what's that?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 没响应, 一般都是程序写的不好吧...
 * iMadper 洗澡去, 热死了.
<x-lucky> ima
<OOOOoooo> iMadper: 我的意思是我自己写的东西，比如一不小心，内存就爆满了
<x-lucky> iMadper: 就是empathy没响应的
<iMadper> OOOOoooo: oom-killer会帮你的~ 
<OOOOoooo> -_-
<iMadper> x-lucky: empathy, 还没怎么用过, 不支持qq群!
<OOOOoooo> iMadper: 太慢了，我是固态硬盘，重启还快点
<OOOOoooo> ……
<iMadper> OOOOoooo: O_a
<Pudge> iMadper: 想死机还不简单。。打开机箱，直接拔出你的内存，还不死机的话，再拔cpu
<OOOOoooo> Pudge: shit
<iMadper> Pudge: 不不不, 我是要找内核的bug.
<archl> maplebeats 如果和你说女孩子想泡我。你会嫉妒么。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我最近都不用qq了
<iMadper> x-lucky: gaoji... 我离不开qq
<archl> imadper  当然。
<Pudge> iMadper: 这就是bug啊，拔出内存的时候，应该自动探测到内存没了，自动关机断电保护啊，怎么能死机呢，程序员的脑子呢
<x-lucky> iMadper: 不用qq让我瞬间感觉高级了好多。。lol
<iMadper> Pudge: 别逗了, 你内核在内存里呢...
<iMadper> s/高级/异类/
<archl> x-lucky 。。。
<x-lucky> archl: 怎么了？
<archl> x-lucky 什么是高级。。。
<OOOOoooo> quit()
<x-lucky> archl: 我就是
 * archl 抱抱 hamo。。。女孩子不让我抱。抱男孩子。
<x-lucky> 谁知道为什么我每次用谷歌都打开好慢啊？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • thinkpad E40 装了ubuntu12.04问题多多求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422091 配置： thinkpad E40 显卡：ATI 5400 1、无线wifi有时掉线，开机时也常常连结不上，停用无线久等一下；然后重新连结才可以使用，有时可以使用几个小时都不会有问题很正常的样子。 2、有时黑屏 …
<rich> 所以说有事没事不要安什么双系统妈啊
<archl> 国内用什么 SIP 服务商好？
<rich> t-mobile
<x-lucky> 为什么我用火狐谷歌的时候全局代理比自动要快好多呢？
<imtxc> madper: 好
<madper> imtxc: 好你妹呀
<iMadper> ! slap imt
<madper> imt: Slaps imt for my master!
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<archl> 你们妹妹。。。
<deepin> 大家好，我有一个问题关于bash.bashrc 我的vim在终端《gnome-shell》中按tab无法命令补全，会出现_init_completion：未找到命令的错误提示 
<deepin> latex命令也无法补全，但是用gedit却可以补全。
<iMadper> deepin: la | grep bashrc
<iMadper> deepin: 确定有是吧? 
<deepin> .bashrc
<deepin> .#.bashrc
<deepin> .bashrc~
<deepin> .bashrcbackup
<deepin> .bashrcbackupmore
<deepin> 确实有
<iMadper> deepin: 不知道 bash_completion那插件怎么弄的...
<deepin> 我用的时12.10 自带的啊
<iMadper> deepin: ubuntu 默认有安装bash_completion? 我用的发行版都是要自己安装的
<deepin> 我用的时linuxdeepin。。
<deepin> 是
<iMadper> 什么东西?
<deepin> http://www.linuxdeepin.com/
<^k^> deepin ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin - Home
<iMadper> archl: fx.smzdm.com/go/72675  一直幻想买一个~
<deepin> 广告。。
<iMadper> linuxdeepin.com才是广告. 我发的那个不是广告.
<imtxc> iMadper: 用voip真好，别人连通话记录都留不下
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux Deepin - Home (@ linuxdeepin.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 这叫好是吗?
<imtxc> deepin: 那个不是广告，那是炫耀贴
<iMadper> ! slap im
<madper> im: Slaps im for my master!
<iMadper> ! slap imtxc 
<madper> imtxc: Slaps imtxc for my master!
<Pudge> imtxc: 你这思想不正确啊。。不留记录。你想干嘛。
<imtxc> Pudge: lol
<deepin> 呵呵，回归正题啊 帮我解决解决问题撒
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.3eyedbear.com/ 这东西真好
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 3EyedBear
<imtxc> iMadper: 用普通纸打印出来能折么不知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥三眼熊?
<deepin> 我的vim在终端《gnome-shell》中按tab无法命令补全，会出现_init_completion：未找到命令的错误提示 
<deepin> <deepin> latex命令也无法补全，但是用gedit却可以补全。
<imtxc> iMadper: 手工，折叠东西的
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以吧. 
<Pudge> deepin: 要装vim的补全插件的
<deepin> 什么东西？
<Pudge> deepin: vim-extra，好像是这个包，里面包含有
<deepin> 我试一试
<iMadper> zsh_completion多好.
<archl> 奶瓶。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 他是要vim的补全插件，不是shell的。。
<deepin> 我要的是shell的。。
 * archl 默默的不明白 imadper
<iMadper> Pudge: vim在shell的补全有问题. 
<deepin> 对
<Pudge> deepin: 尼玛。。不说清楚，你口口声声说；
<Pudge>  啊
<iMadper> ! momo archl 
<madper> archl: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<Pudge> ；
<Pudge> 啊
<Pudge> vim啊
<iMadper> ! momo Pudge 
<madper> Pudge: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<Pudge> madper: mo你妹
<madper> Pudge: 就摸!
<deepin> 我的vim在终端《gnome-shell》中按tab无法命令补全，会出现_init_completion：未找到命令的错误提示  说的足够清楚了吧。。。
<Pudge> 。。。这狗变聪明了
<Pudge> deepin: 我是没看懂。。。什么叫终端《gnome-shell》？ 什么叫vim种按tab无法命令补全
<deepin> GNOME 桌面的终端模拟器
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 听见没? gnome-shell 是gnome 桌面的终端模拟器
<Pudge> deepin: 尼玛。。那叫gnome-terminal， 啥时候gnome-shell成终端模拟器了
<deepin> 疯狗  乱叫 SB：Pudge
<Pudge> ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • A卡源里的fglrx驱动无法双屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422092 本身就无法双屏吗，还是有别的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 torbai — 2013-04-23 20:57
<iMadper> 什么情况? Pudge 我没看上下文. 有人骂你?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我也不知道什么情况，好心回答问题，被骂疯狗。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 理解不能, ignore他吧.
 * imtxc 刚才看见骂人的了
 * imtxc 可是又找不到了
 * imtxc 擦 找到了
<iMadper> imtxc: 找啥?!
<deepin> n
<imtxc> iMadper: 那人骂 Pudge 干嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就是没看明白, 所以才问 Pudge 来确认一下
<Pudge> iMadper: imtxc 没啥，我看不懂他的问题，他重复了一遍，我还是没看懂，问具体了一点，才明白他问错了，然后告诉他那个东西不是这么叫的，他就骂我了，就这样
<iMadper> Pudge: sigh... 估计是从贴吧来的. 
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 看IP， 惭愧啊。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 居然是我嘉峪关人
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, 我不看地区的.
<Pudge> imtxc: 你看ip就能看出来地区， 叼爆了！！
<imtxc> Pudge: iMadper lol
<rich> 中国人的素质真的没话说
<iMadper> rich: 作为中国人, 我中枪了~ lol~
<rich> 看一看我的吧 我是那里的啊
<rich> 我也中枪了
 * imtxc 中
<iMadper> rich: 所在区域：四川省成都市
<iMadper> 具体位置：(龙泉驿区)电信 
<rich> wow
<rich> 你是用的什么软件看的啊
<iMadper> rich: baidu
<rich> 我想做个实验 他们说用代理能隐藏自己的ip 是真的吗 谢谢
<iMadper> rich: sure.
<rich> 搜索引擎真邪恶
<rich> 好的 我这就退出然后从新登入 
<Pudge> IP地址: 125.71.55.12 来   自: 四川省成都市 电信
<rich> 谁帮我看一下 ip 变了吗谢谢
<Pudge> rich: 变成你家隔壁的ip了，真会找代理
<iMadper> Pudge: 太打击人了~ lol~ 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper
<iMadper> rich: 骂 Pudge ! 我支持你!~
<rich> 看来传说是假的
<iMadper> roylez_: 坏席~
<Pudge> ..
<roylez_> iMadper: 你的基蛋基蛙基蛤蟆呢？
<iMadper> roylez_: 待君久不至, 乃去
<rich> 貌似youtube上有教如何隐藏ip的
<Pudge> rich，去freenode，找人要cloak隐藏你的ip
<maplebeats> iMadper, 你换工作没
<iMadper> maplebeats: 没呀
<maplebeats> iMadper, 那你现在在哪里
<rich> 没人会理我 这就是freenode 啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不告诉你. 
<iMadper> rich: 隐藏ip干嘛?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 在北京吗？
<iMadper> rich: 我有很多方法可以隐藏ip, 我都不隐藏. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 必须呀
<maplebeats> iMadper, 可以收留我不
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不要人渣.
 * hamo XDDDD
<maplebeats> iMadper, cao
<maplebeats> hamo, 你蛋蛋基友呢
<rich> 看来以后干坏事还是去网吧的好
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我觉得我要被开除了，所以干脆找个下家，回学校之后就不来了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 怎么会?!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不是都签了吗?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 那改成，我感觉我会把它开除
<jusss> maplebeats: …
<jusss> maplebeats: 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 深圳是个好地方, 好好珍惜. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 怎么样？
<jusss> maplebeats: 爆麻花腾菊花去吧
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我想回老家种地
<maplebeats> jusss, 爆了，你养我？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 隐居田园. 
<jusss> maplebeats: 养不起…
<maplebeats> iMadper, 没钱怎么隐居
<rich> 我喜欢田园生活
<iMadper> maplebeats: 自己种地, 自己养活自己呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: 会员
<gfrog>  /win 2
<maplebeats> iMadper, 你先试试
 * maplebeats 踢飞 imtxc 
<rich> 自给自足
<imtxc> roylez_: 席儿
<rich> 就像鲁滨逊那样
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装wine时出现到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422094 ubuntu12.10！ sudo apt-get install 命令安装到其它到没事就时在装wine时出现到提示！ 软件包设置 ┌──────────────────┤ 正在设定 ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────── …
<rich> 我想在看到ubunu 这几个字就头疼
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么?
<maplebeats> rich, 我也是
<rich> 应为我辛辛苦苦的下载好wubi安装的 等了半个小时安装 结果还是不能运行 说是缺少什么文件 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 用wubi的没资格说
<rich> 还有我的机子配置不行太低了
<rich> haha
<rich> 为什么
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你自己去搜索一下就知道了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 配置低可以用Xfce或者LXDE桌面的衍生版
<rich> 其实ubuntu 可能就是桌面要炫一些而已啦
<jusss> iMadper: 那个叫lucky的真是妹子？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你要是每个发行版都试试就知道区别了
<rich> 我是妹子
<Pudge> jusss: 有妹子，我
<iMadper> jusss: 反正我信了.
<Pudge> 我艹
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 说自己是妹子的都是汉子
<rich> 我前辈子是妹子
<jusss> Pudge: 你有妹子？
<jusss> rich: 你是妹子？
<Pudge> jusss: 。。有是有，关你毛事。。
<rich> 我是妹子她哥
<rich> 不好意思 断句没断好
<jusss> Pudge: 可以考虑3p，不过机票你掏
<rich> 3p 是什么意思 啊我一直没搞懂
<Pudge> jusss: 滚蛋， iMadper ，你的狗呢，喊出来抽他
<rich>  是三个人搞？
<iMadper> Pudge: 人家在向你发出邀请, 你别害羞嘛~
<jusss> …
<rich> p 是什么的缩写啊
<jusss> rich: pi gu，lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 那没问题啊，只要jusss 提供第三人
<rich> ass？
<jusss> Pudge: 把我基友给你
<rich> 好恶俗啊这种叫法
<imtxc> g
<imtxc> 死纳粹呢， 他表妹的联系方式还没给我
<iMadper> 你们这群基佬.
<rich> 我的irc 好洋气啊 居然还有保护伞公司的logo
<maplebeats> ............
<maplebeats> 原来windows的窗口管理器也会崩溃啊
<jusss> maplebeats: …
<maplebeats> 哦，明白了，是因为在打补丁的原因= =
<jusss> maplebeats: 女同学前两天本本上360把explorer干掉了，然后打电话找我
<rich> 误杀
<rich> 360为什么会免费呢
<Pudge> jusss: 求女同学电话
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 因为它有足够的赚钱方法
<rich> 可远观而不可亵玩焉
<rich> 搜集我们的资料吗
<maplebeats> jusss, 推倒了吗？
<rich> 我觉得360不行啊 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 大概吧
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 360相比我比较信任金山,
<rich> 麦柯菲如何
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1e3ypo196nkj20fq0fqq4u.jpg
<rich> 迈克菲
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 哪 里 找 美 女 服 务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422099 滚键盘滚 购机八日的 统计信息: 发表于 由 古古怪怪 — 2013-04-23 14:25
<rich> 美女服务在哪里阿 没回帖啊啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 好大的肚子
<imtxc> maplebeats: explorer.exe 经常崩溃
<imtxc> jusss: 领到好人卡了么
<maplebeats> ie10装得好慢啊
<Pudge> <Pudge> jusss: 求女同学电话
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • win7下的virtualbox（ubuntu）无法识别USB摄像头 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422098 win7下已经测试过可以使用，但是在给虚拟机分配USB设备时要么是没有反应，要么是提示无法给虚拟机分配USB设备。 求高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 ican1028 — 2013-04-23 22:21
<iMadper> 好困... 睡觉...
<Pudge> iMadper: 才11点不到，
<abinez> 我能吐槽一下么
<abinez> 网速怎么这么牛哇？
<abinez> 开一个网页要半天
<abinez> 还让不让牛火了
<abinez> 从早上停电到傍晚，
<abinez> 有电了啦，上个网还这么牛
<roylez_> imtxc: 你妹开会到现在
<GNUdog> ..
<gebjgd> Pudge: 又发呆呢? 还是在挑逗室友?
<gebjgd> @yancaiwm：平时在CCTV7撸个没完没了，说什么全天候飞行，远距离瞬时投送兵力，立体输送保障多后勤补给。一个个不要脸的，让你们他妈的飞去雅安扔两包方便面，你给老子说天气不好。海军嫌水太浑，空军怕天气差，陆军怪路不平。
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你信推销员？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然不信
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛呢?
<knownbad> 呼吸着。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 搞出孩子了么
<knownbad> 孩没。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁的问题?
<knownbad> 反正我检查了正常。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 擦  那就是她的问题了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你没让她去检查
<knownbad> 老婆在中国等大姨妈过后去检查。
<knownbad> 我又没一定要比比，是她急着要。  怕高龄产妇。
<knownbad> 你现在天天待命吧？
<knownbad> 计划剖腹还是自然？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 水产
<gebjgd> @声音记录：四川卫视女记者在芦山到处问人“开不开心”！……跑到施粥点，“大妈，马上吃上热稀饭了，开不开心呀？”，之后又马上向芦山中学女学生追问“你开心吗？”——到处是“房屋受损，亲人被埋，物资匮乏”的灾区，灾民喝上一碗热粥之后，马上就开心的不得了？
<gebjgd> @zqweb：一位CCTV的记者指着救援队员吃的方便面问：“你吃的是什么？”答：“方便面。”又指着冒着热气的方便面问：“是热的吗？”答：“是的。”记者去震区，应该报道最重要、最有价值的灾情信息，不是去装傻的，不是去感动的，不是去镀金的！
<gebjgd> @网易网友：刘禅登基典礼上，有记者问：你能当皇帝，是不是就因为你是刘备的儿子？刘禅答：出身不能选择，但我也是一步一个台阶走到今天的，我参加过当阳长坂之战，也曾在长江的急流中与子龙将军并肩抗吴。我能有今天，更多凭的是我的努力和勤奋。
<knownbad> 水产好啊。  跟老婆提过了但现在都还太早。
<knownbad> 找东西吃去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢?
<knownbad> 是啊，要不？
<knownbad> 水产应该顺利些。  过后跟我说说。
<laxtiz> No body?
<knownbad> Yes, we're waiting for you to leave.
<gebjgd> 可能哦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她自己选的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 又不是我的主意
 * gebjgd 上床睡觉
<Pudge> gebjgd: 才回来。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 调戏室友去了?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 跟他去开卡丁车。。
<knownbad> 基友？
<Pudge> 差不多哦
<knownbad> 幸福哦。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不是女的么
<gebjgd> Pudge: 她
<Pudge> gebjgd: 是啊，她
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你果然开始要出轨了  我能理解
<Pudge> 选字好麻烦
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没睡在一起?
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不可能的，住一起2年了，完全没感觉
<gebjgd> Pudge: 还是睡在一起很久了?
<gebjgd> Pudge: 那就更没关系了
<knownbad> 互相借用对方的手。
<Pudge> 穆斯林的，很保守的。。
<knownbad> 所以只用手。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈哈
<Pudge> 你们2个太邪恶
<knownbad> 反正你少吃些猪肉人家就会接受你了。
<cLeaMooN> https://qiwen.lu/15432.html
<^k^> cLeaMooN ... ⇪ 脑残记者无药医也 | 奇闻录
<cLeaMooN> 有的那边的女人挺漂亮的
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 还行吧，感觉就跟新疆女的差不多，但是没新疆人这么热情。 。
<knownbad> 很难说记者是否被领导要求这么做的。
<knownbad> 要不被派到新疆去？
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 我认识一个挺热情的, 热情过头了, 抓住任何一个人都聊30min+, 聊到那人烦死为止
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 。。我还以为你要说抓住任何一个人就问日不日。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 当学生就是幸福啊
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, ........那不是热情问题了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 天天混日子
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 壕
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 壕毛
<Pudge> gebjgd: 就这一年要好好珍惜了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 就是多日日室友
<gebjgd> Pudge: 最后一年了
<Pudge> 。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 马上你就要投入你老婆的怀抱了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩，赶论文呢，赶紧毕业了投奔老婆去
<cLeaMooN> 哪那么快...
<lomandv> 13.04开始倒计时了吗
<knownbad> 以前有个台独的女室友，但就是。。。。
<cLeaMooN> 我也想要女炮友呀...
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN: 找去啊
<Pudge> knownbad: 我发现，台湾女孩平均水平蛮高的，不知道是不是因为会打扮
<gebjgd> Pudge: 澳大利亚那地方 毒物太多  你们小心
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 怎么找...
<knownbad> 可能，但我觉得没国内的漂亮。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不怕，又不是住山里。。那里草泥马挺多的
<gebjgd> Pudge: 一样 住在哪里都一样 澳大利亚毒物多 
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你只要在大洋洲上就跑不了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 唯一不爽的就是，跟老婆住一起就不能天天抽烟天天喝可乐了。。我的爱好啊。。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 前天晚上那个哥们也是德国的啊
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 老婆不让喝可乐?
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不让，说杀精，对孩子不好。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 德国的多了
<cLeaMooN> ...............................
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 这么迷信的还要呀...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 这怎么成迷信了。。科学证明的啊，可乐杀精
<knownbad> 肥胖也杀精，还不是到处有人？
<knownbad> 人家德国香肠都快生女儿了。
<Pudge> knownbad: 不要这么极端么，只是说不好，所以不准，又不是碰了可乐精子就死光了。。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你自己就证明了  喝了那么多可乐  你的室友一直没怀孕
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, http://www.guokr.com/article/216/
<^k^> cLeaMooN ... ⇪ 可乐杀精？ | 谣言粉碎机主题站 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<gebjgd> Pudge: 珍惜吧  这么好的性关系 多难得
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, +65535...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 。。这网站是可口公司建的么。
<knownbad> gebjgd: +1.
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<Pudge> gebjgd: 节操。。
<knownbad> 但要能怀孕还真奇迹了。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 果壳都不知道... 你太煋了...
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 这网页我要发给我老婆看，作为我抗争的有力证据
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 有不少geek找女友条件之一就是看过这个谣言粉碎机的80%以上文章...
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 你也可以看看, 是不是很多地方中招了
<Pudge> cLeaMooN: 不过，这就能获得诺贝尔奖？太扯了吧。
<cLeaMooN> Pudge, 什么诺贝尔奖?
<Pudge> 两项结论完全相反的研究共同获得了2008年搞笑诺贝尔化学奖...
<cLeaMooN> 那是搞笑诺贝尔奖........
<cLeaMooN> 你不会除了cs什么书都不看吧...
<cLeaMooN> 怎么那么孤陋寡闻...
<Pudge> 居然还有这么无聊的奖。
<Pudge> 。。
<cLeaMooN> 很有趣的奖呀. 有助于GDP
<^k^>  05:01
<skraito> hi  all
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> hi pl014
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍞ 
<stardiviner> 如何用软件批处理，像老式照相机那样在照片右下角添加时间日期啊？
<skraito> hi all
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-24
<skraito>  hi all i would like to invite our taiwanese fellow to join our whitehat hackers group channel ##0x71 our website is 0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Journey To Everlasting Life » Journey To Everlastng Life (@ 0x71.org)
<MeaCulpa> morning
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 靠，你上班倒是很早啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 这两天早
<MeaCulpa> http://www.webcitation.org/6G5yaR9zP
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: WebCite query result
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛我党真的搞过演习
<sjd_zeus> 各位，在Linux上有什么好用的安卓管理工具吗？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 早
<imtxc> freeflying: 早  你每天都很早呢
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你说开车回老家靠谱还是到底后租车靠谱
<imtxc> freeflying: 老家在哪
<freeflying> imtxc: 南京附近
<imtxc> freeflying: 骑车回去 让你老婆孩子坐飞机
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 如果是小轿车，开车回家靠谱
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 干嘛不座飞机
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 打算回家在附近转转
<imtxc> freeflying: 回去租车
<freeflying> imtxc: 租车没安全座椅
<MeaCulpa> 带孩子？
<MeaCulpa> 没有安全座椅我拒绝开长途
<MeaCulpa> 我就没有安全座椅
<MeaCulpa> 而且如果是德国系车，必须ISO-FIX
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 老婆孩子已经先回了
<MeaCulpa> 哦，自己无所谓
<MeaCulpa> 我试过，车速40的时候，急刹车小孩就抱不住了
<freeflying> 约1095.1公里/14小时1分钟
<MeaCulpa> 高速上还不像子弹一样非出去
<freeflying> 百度给的线路
<MeaCulpa> 家里老人喜欢抱小孩，尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 租车贵么
<MeaCulpa> 国内的貌似很复杂
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 租车主要是没座椅
<MeaCulpa> 你又没小孩
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 小孩在老家啊，回去开车要用
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 那还是别
<MeaCulpa> 租车难道没？
<freeflying> 国内租车基本没
<freeflying> 上次avischina租过，他们说带座椅，结果拿车时一看，尼玛就是个垫子
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我倒是可以带自己的座椅回去，貌似没那个车又接口
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不过14个小时一个人开一天下来确实比较痛苦
<MeaCulpa> 接口重要
<MeaCulpa> 那种不固定的，靠安全带的，完全没用
<MeaCulpa> 必须要有金属接口，比如isofix
<MeaCulpa> 我用力都能扯开
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我自己的车子有
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 德系就这点好，但是我档年舍不得那个钱...带iso-fix的座椅当年都要5k
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不过我的座椅是latch接口的
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的意思是，你飞回去，然后在那边坐车游玩啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 现在淘宝上也要将近3k
<imtxc> freeflying: 在那边租车
<freeflying> imtxc: 租车没座椅啊，我要带小孩开1-200km还是不靠谱
 * imtxc 擦 你们的这个话题 我真说不上什么了，呼叫大豪 @adam8157 @roylez
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 求助: gtk+如何让窗口持续redraw? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422111 “We will draw inside the on_expose_event() callback. The callback is connected to the expose-event signal. The signal is emitted, when the window is going to be redrawn. ” 为了做动画，用了时钟。时间到，计算新图，重画图。 问题是，我的计 …
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 以我的臂力，40码急刹车也是抱不住的，更别说妇孺
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 小孩宁可让他站在后面，也比没安全座椅抱着强
<skraito> hi. How are you. i would like to invite you to irc /server irc.freenode.net 6667 type /join ##0x71 see you there. is a whitehat hackers group. our website is 0x71.org
<freeflying> damn it, so annoying
<vipzrx> 怎么在公司远程控制家里的电脑？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我基本拒绝带孩子长途开车
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 劝你开自己车，有安全座椅，最好是让他们走公共交通
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 10多个小时，1天下来确实很折腾
<iMadper> vipzrx: 家里电脑有公网ip吗?
<BeeBuu> 查新版ubuntu里一个软件的版本的命令是什么啊？
<caleb-> 出门玩只有一个人开车的话太累
<iMadper> BeeBuu: xxx -v
<vipzrx> iMadper: 家里是自己拉得宽带，路由器的密码我有
<vipzrx> iMadper: 必须要端口音舍吗
<BeeBuu> iMadper: 我是说在这个聊天室里
<iMadper> vipzrx: 有路由? 那不好办了. 
<iMadper> BeeBuu: 没有. 
<BeeBuu> 我以前在ubuntu频道里有的
<iMadper> BeeBuu: 这里没有.
<BeeBuu> 哦，还不一样的啊
<iMadper> BeeBuu: 不一样呀.
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://www.xcar.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=18829251
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 车展上的极品车模~！ - 奥迪Q3论坛 - 奥迪论坛 - XCAR 爱卡汽车俱乐部
<freeflying> 尼玛这那是车展啊，分明是肉展
<iMadper> 一般你们聊车, 我没兴趣. 但是车模, 我就一定要看了
<former> 只看见人看不见车啊。。。
<iMadper> former: 你要看人还是要看车? 我对车没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 自从有了孩子，我都逼迫自己不急煞...追尾造成的伤害远比急刹车可以接受
<vipzrx> 过几天去上海车站
<former> 人啊
<former> 中国美腿
<imtxc> 有车模不fw我 iMadper MeaCulpa freeflying 
<former> 话说，那里有车吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不开心呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 又怎么了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没意思，我搞的到成人展票
<iMadper> imtxc: 没钱, 没工作
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没兴趣看，勃多野结一是谁？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔! 我去上海找你, 带我去见见世面!~ lol~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: lol
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我只看欧美的...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我之看漂亮的. 其实吧, 东欧感觉不少妹子很漂亮的.
<former> 欧美太壮实，我接受不了
<imtxc> iMadper: 开玩笑吧 东欧有不好看的妹子么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 有呀! 
<iMadper> imtxc: 东欧胖子也有的
<imtxc> iMadper: 乌克兰 白俄罗斯什么的……
<iMadper> imtxc: 乌克兰!!! 梦想呀!
<imtxc> 恩
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，捷克
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: Zdenka Podkapova
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 捷克, 对妹子不了解, 不过捷克的开发者很多很强的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我记得那时候烂圣彼得堡街头质量不错
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: sigh, 太遥远了... 我还是考虑国内的吧...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 本来就是看看的，当然找好的看...
<freeflying> 之前一直意味丹麦妹子体型高大，上回去了彻底颠覆我的观念
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 过去一趟, 成本太高啊
<freeflying> 丹麦妹子也很漂亮
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你那是偏见
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 国人偏见很多
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 去过？不错，妹子正
<iMadper> mea
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没去过...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.laonanren.com/news/2010-09/27622p3.htm   FYI
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 荷兰美女_全球十大美女最多的国家盘点【图】-老男人-男人爱看
<MeaCulpa> 荷兰不行吧
<MeaCulpa> 荷兰竹竿太多，不如周边的
<MeaCulpa> 脸型也不好，太窄
<freeflying> iMadper: MeaCulpa http://instagram.com/p/Ra67qHvCiY/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Photo by zhengpenghou • Instagram
<MeaCulpa> 还是东欧和加勒比威武
<iMadper> freeflying: 丹麦?
<imtxc> iMadper: 对对 西班牙 
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 丹麦的南瓜不错. 
 * iMadper lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 突然觉得有点儿自卑呀....
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 在酷胖嚎和侯总壕面前.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你算好的了
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在这个irc任何人面前都自卑
<iMadper> imtxc: 好个屁!
<iMadper> imtxc: 没工作, 下个月回北京, 然后做吃山空去~
<imtxc> iMadper: 有车子的 有刚子的，有老婆孩子的 有PHD的，20分钟赚2000的，有两个妹子的，有免费qq会员的，在.de 的，.fr的，.us的，袋鼠国的。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
 * MeaCulpa 还有债务的
<iMadper> imtxc: 有肛子的, 是什么东西?
<imtxc> iMadper: 房子
<freeflying> iMadper: 我们都是又债务的
 * imtxc 连欠债资格都没
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥债务?
<freeflying> iMadper: 欠银行的
<iMadper> freeflying: 侯总贷款买房了?
<freeflying> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 你好歹有个正经公司，有俩不正经妹子
 * MeaCulpa 借钱买车，刷卡加油，贷款买郊区房
<freeflying> 靠，有俩妹子呢
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 牛
<MeaCulpa> mingpaocom: 即時新聞(中國) 中國派人赴加納查劣避孕套[08:45]: 針對中國造劣質安全套引發加納公共衛生問題，中國當事公司表示，已派遣事件處理小組3人到加納調查。 http://bit.ly/11M8uIU |09:40 AM Apr 24, 2013|
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 明報即時新聞網-兩岸---中國派人赴加納查劣避孕套 (08:45)-20130424
<MeaCulpa> 劣质避孕套涉及中国男人名声...
<imtxc> ..
<MeaCulpa> 人家加纳汉子想了，怎么我们一用就破了，难道中国汉子用不坏...
<MeaCulpa> 兹事体大
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04开机启动 一片全紫 很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422112 前几天买了块新的硬盘用来装ubuntu，可是开机巨慢，有时候要用3 4分钟就是开机屏幕一片紫色的，按什么都没反应，过几分钟屏幕上才显示ubuntu然后进入桌面了，硬盘上没有装其他系统了，用 …
<iMadper> imtxc: 滚粗!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你tm以后找的才是不正经的妹子
<iMadper> imtxc: 别说任何涉及我家人的话.
<rich> 中国企业终于把优质产品留给自家人用了 值得表扬
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<BeeBuu> freeflying: 
<BeeBuu> 在么？
<freeflying> BeeBuu: ?
<BeeBuu> 你有在linuxfire的irc里呆过的吧？
<freeflying> 是啊
<BeeBuu> 我好久没去，想去看，谁知道域名都没了
<BeeBuu> 是散了么？
<BeeBuu> crazy5sheep:
<BeeBuu> 是五洋么？
<BeeBuu> 哦，不是，有一个fivesheep了
<BeeBuu> 呵呵呵，看来这里都是喜欢泡IRC的人啊
<BeeBuu> 十年了
<roylez_> BeeBuu: ...
<roylez_> BeeBuu: 您老贵庚？
<BeeBuu> fourty
<roylez_> BeeBuu: 不错。跟e神一个级别了
<huntxu> roylez_: 哪裏，神明明41了
<roylez_> huntxu: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: .... 擦 俺错了 
<roylez_> huntxu: 神用Linux没有10年
<BeeBuu> 这里看到好几个irc老同志了
<huntxu> roylez_: 差不多啊，05也快了
<imtxc> iMadper: 木那么严重吧，又没别的意思……
<roylez_> huntxu: 他比我还晚那么一点点
<onlylove> 假设神从注册论坛开始用linux，那应该快了
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 金老板
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 叫主席
<zmcbb30> onlylove: 现在是三胖了
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 主席这种身份的人咋会是老板这种让人呼来喝去的
<BeeBuu> 有人知道linuxfire怎么了？是散了么？
<zmcbb30> 貌似换阵地改招牌了
<cherrot> 系统崩溃，下次开机从哪能找到上次崩溃的蛛丝马迹？ cc iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 说我女朋友不正经, 还需要有别的意思?
<iMadper> cherrot: 记忆.
<cherrot> iMadper, 日志里没内容 
<iMadper> cherrot: 没有的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦 …… 你怎么理解的…………………… 我去哦
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨，好久不见
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是俩么，不是一个之后才算正经八百的媳妇噩梦
 * imtxc 擦 算了
<iMadper> cherrot: 因为出现问题之后, 一般内核瞬间就调用BUG()函数了.
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席又木上班？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 红旗2 是什么年代的 ?
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 大概是06年左右是红旗5
<freeflying> 这里又济南的没啊
<roylez_> gfrog: 废话，还没到上班的点
<gfrog> roylez_: 温拿席
<roylez_> iMadper: 丫渣渣知道 linuxfire
<zmcbb30> onlylove: 那是03~04左右了 , 估计红旗2
<iMadper> roylez_: 不知道呀.
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 红旗2还要早，红旗4了很长时间
<onlylove> freeflying: 有山东的，但是人在帝都
<onlylove> freeflying: 济南现在工作环境咋样啊，还一个月2000毛票么？我毕业那会儿在济南郁闷呢
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> ignore
<zmcbb30> onlylove: 估计2k是最低工资吧
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 你真错了，我毕业那会儿是08年，那时候济南大学毕业生普遍在1200左右挣扎
<iMadper> onlylove: 广州这边, 不少应届本科生在3k左右, 济南应该不会太高.  zmcbb30 
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 你在广州 ?
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 恩.
<zmcbb30> 哪区 ?
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 怎么? 包子叔请吃饭?
<zmcbb30> ....
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 番禺, 大学城
<zmcbb30> 来从化
<zmcbb30> ....
<zmcbb30> 靠
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 有点儿远呀. 不过下个月可以考虑
<zmcbb30> 百多公里
<adam8157> zmcbb30: 妹子好
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 有的吃我就考虑去.
<freeflying> onlylove: 那没戏，我大概要路过济南
<huntxu> iMadper: 包包在從化記得是
<iMadper> adam8157: 包子叔也是妹子?
<adam8157> roylez_: 恭喜发财了哦, 三年成就达成
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 有点儿远.
<roylez_> adam8157: ...不知道是不是这个月底拿钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然一大早就跳出来。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 很遠
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 现在貌似从化没什么好吃的了
 * adam8157 认为昨晚是假球, 假的好明显
 * adam8157 看球看的气死了
<huntxu> roylez_: 這就三年了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃去年讲内核同步的slides是不是已经发给我了？
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<huntxu> roylez_: 好快。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛。
<adam8157> gfrog: 细啊
<onlylove> roylez_: http://www.oschina.net/translate/ruby-is-too-slow-for-programming-competitions
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Ruby 太慢了 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<roylez_> onlylove: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 找找，忘了扔哪了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 邮件里搜
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，搜夏利
<huntxu> adam8157: 第二球有沒明顯越位的角度啊...我看的幾張照片都看不出來...
<adam8157> roylez_: 几倍月薪, 6倍吧?
<huntxu> 半年。。。。。。
<imtxc> ..........
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 游山玩水还可以
<roylez_> adam8157: 3年总基本工资的15%，总额不超过10万
<imtxc> ........
<adam8157> huntxu: 那个"越位"啊, 是越位, 但是判了反而牵强
<huntxu> roylez_: 也就是說你一定是拿10萬。。。
<roylez_> huntxu: 不知道
<huntxu> adam8157: 為啥？
<imtxc> roylez_: 意味着主席三年的基本工资超过100W
<adam8157> huntxu: 倒是挡拆那个判的不对
<adam8157> huntxu: 露出一点点而已
<roylez_> imtxc: 屁，你才100万
<freeflying> imtxc: 乃小看主席了，100w那是主席半年的
<huntxu> 擋拆那個太賊了啊。。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 你们全家都100万
<imtxc> roylez_: .... 我是说超过 
<imtxc> freeflying: 超过啊亲
<adam8157> huntxu: 假得太明显了, 这比赛和裁判无关, 梅西和比拉诺瓦太过了
<huntxu> imtxc: 3個月就100萬
<zmcbb30> imtxc: 不要跟金老板说钱 , 那不是钱说得清的
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 恩, 从化和清远, 都是游玩的好地方
<imtxc> roylez_: 对不住啊大佬
<iMadper> onlylove: 看回复: 我翻译了个python版，完整跑完要快300分钟，c++版的也要22分钟，这作者的机子到底有多好……
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來是大多特奪冠的節奏...
<adam8157> roylez_: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<imtxc> roylez_: 我真的说了超过了
<huntxu> 反正barca實幹不一定過bayern，倒不如先炒起來一個熱門
<adam8157> huntxu: 假得这么明显, 后头不一定被控制成什么样呢, 真心失望
<huntxu> 現在開始買dortmund奪冠吧
<huntxu> 賠率還有1：6吧
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 自从温泉上次被打击后, 基本上没野味店了 , 有也请不起 , 都是猿类吃的
<adam8157> huntxu: 我买足彩只中过1次... 昨晚预测2:1
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 我最多吃鹅... 
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 來兩個穿山甲吧
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 猴子或者其他野味, 吃不下去呀... 
 * iMadper 果子狸
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 鹅的话 , 貌似从化做的没增城好吃 , 个人认为
 * adam8157 吃过狐狸
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<airead> 狐狸精么？
<iMadper> adam8157: 吃过王府井那边的蝎子没有?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没, 太贵吃不起
<zmcbb30> 以前出名的鹧鸪饭,现在貌似不上档次,实在有点请不出手
<cherrot> roylez_, 你刚一冒泡我就crash了
 * cherrot 主席V5，主席87
<iMadper> cherrot: 这么频繁? 搭个kdump?
<iMadper> cherrot: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kdump/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Documentation :: kdump
<cherrot> iMadper, 太折腾了
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 我请客都是麻婆豆腐盖饭级别的.
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 真想搞个小聚啊 , 以前有那个心又没那个腿脚去跑
<cherrot> iMadper, 先检查一下是不是硬件过热导致的
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
<iMadper> cherrot: dmesg里会有硬件过热的提示的. 
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 华南三省大团聚? lol~
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯 我找一下  
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 貌似有心无力.....
 * cherrot restart now...
 * iMadper 打电话去
 * imtxc ^^^
<freeflying> roylez_: 你又要踢谁啊
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 太大了人多不好组织
<iMadper> zmcbb30: 多不了吧, 这里广东人不多吧
<imtxc> freeflying, 肯定是我了, 我把他的收入说成那么少了...
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 不少
<night_> freeflying, 亲在吗，想问一个特别无知的恩提
<night_> freeflying, 特别无知的问题
<roylez_> freeflying: 你管我踢谁干啥啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 一切都是为了健康
<freeflying> night_: 亲，这里很多牛人，你随便问
<freeflying> roylez_: 主席不能随便踢人啊
<cherrot> iMadper, [   94.248787] evbug: Event. Dev: input2, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0
<cherrot> iMadper, 这个evbug到底是个什么模块？ 要把我日志塞满了  blacklist对他无效 只能手动modprobe -r
<night_> freeflying, 你上次说你看过ｌｉｎｋｅｒ那种书，我想问问，gcc -O和gcc -g -O产生的代码，如果除了ｄｅｂｕｇ段以外其他段的内容是不是一样的，我的场景是这样的
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 鹧鸪饭是哪里的？
<freeflying> night_: 不懂gcc
<freeflying> night_: 这里有研究gcc的，你问他们吧
<cherrot> roylez_, evbug 是个啥子模块？ 求助ing..
<roylez_> cherrot: 不知道
<night_> freeflying, 我线上有个二进制版(-O的）本被strip了，没有任何-ｇ信息了，我自己通过ｏｂｊｃｏｐｙ把一个重新用-g -O编译过的二进制里的ｄｅｂｕｇ符号拿出来，然后去调试线上的程序
<zmcbb30> onlylove: 天记 鹧鸪饭  <---搜一下
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总还是乃厚道。
<night_> 这样回不回因为两个版本的代码段是不一样的而出现ｇｄｂ提示信息是错误的呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 快给俺帽子把尾席踢飞。
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 广州的……好远
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/view/3414866.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 谢岗鹧鸪饭_百度百科
<onlylove> 看起来不错
<gfrog> night_: 我猜一定会吧。
<onlylove> 神今天居然没来？
<freeflying> night_: 这个问题别猜了，你写几行编译出来试试不就得了
<night_> freeflying, 试出来的不靠谱啊
<night_> gfrog, 猜是什么意思
<zmcbb30> onlylove: 东莞还有野生的么 ? 连从化都难找了
<gfrog> night_: 就是随口胡说。
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 说起来……这东西家养没问题吧，不过现在是不是都扑杀了
<night_> 0 0
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵司的-dbg包是肿么生成的？ 里面是没strip版本的程序还是只是debug符号？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我猜evbug模块是被其他程序给加载进内核的  有办法让我知道是哪个程序干的么？
<zmcbb30> onlylove: 从化有野生 , 上次还抓到个毛鸡
 * gfrog 很好奇rpm系统的debuginfo是怎么从elf里直接抽取debug符号的。
<onlylove> zmcbb30: 流感真讨厌
<iMadper> cherrot: 没办法. 只能看到依赖而已
<freeflying> gfrog: 版本发布后会生成编译每个包的dbgsym，你要加上那个repository才能安装
<cherrot> iMadper, help me  -->  I'm guessing you have Event Debugging turned on in the kernel. You'll have to disable that option. Check your kernel config for CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG. Turn that option off.
 * gfrog The script that generates the packages is /usr/lib/rpm/find-debuginfo.sh, read it through to get a basic understanding of how they're generated.
<cherrot> iMadper, how to check this option? 
<iMadper> gfrog: 同好奇, 我自己做, 没成功过. 
<night_> freeflying, 贵公司是什么公司啊，大百度？
<freeflying> gfrog: 有些哭自身会搞一个dbg的包
<iMadper> cherrot: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i evbug
<freeflying> night_: 山寨公司
<jusss> grub2 第一块硬盘第一个分区表示是？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我就是想问那个debsym是怎么造出来的。加-g重编肯定不对，一定是从没strip的程序里抓出来的。
<onlylove> hd0,0?
<night_> gfrog, freeflying 是什么公司啊
<gfrog> night_: 山寨公司
<cherrot> iMadper, /proc 下面木有config.gz啊
<onlylove> 没看过grub2的配置
 * gfrog 敝司是快递公司。
<iMadper> cherrot: O_a
<freeflying> gfrog: 具体不知道怎么搞的
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥发行版? 连这选项都不开...
<cherrot> iMadper, ubuntu 12.10
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不好奇么？ 这么奇葩的东西呢。
<freeflying> gfrog: 为啥好奇这个
<freeflying> gfrog: https://launchpad.net/pkg-create-dbgsym 找到了
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ pkg-create-dbgsym in Launchpad
<gfrog> freeflying: rpmbuild出来的binary有一个hash，可能debuginfo跟这个hash还有关系。
<iMadper> cherrot: ubuntu 不在内核里启用 /proc/config.gz ? 不信!  cc freeflying 
<gfrog> freeflying: 赞啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 方便以后山寨。
<cherrot> iMadper, /proc 下面的确木有config.gz 难道在别的地方？
<jusss> 是hd0，1
<gfrog> cherrot: iMadper 费劲，ubuntu在/boot里有，不用看/proc
<freeflying> gfrog: 自己打包是在rule里写加一个选项就会生成dbg的包了
<onlylove> 这东西多少年才用一次，一般的也就换电脑的时候用下，先看看就是
<imtxc> iMadper,  debian 在 /boot/ 的
<gfrog> freeflying: 离开deb系统就没辙了嘛。我是想看看有没有可能搞一套独立的。
<iMadper> gaoji....
<kingbo> roylez_: linux有没有不同内网可用的远程登录，非要ＱＱ那样的VPN方式才行吗
<freeflying> gfrog: rpm里不是也可以用相应的宏生成dbg包吗
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<imtxc> cherrot, /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<gfrog> freeflying: 也依赖rpm，我想看它到底怎么干的。
<roylez_> kingbo: 内网....
<roylez_> kingbo: 不知道，我只会ssh
<cherrot> imtxc, thanks :) cc iMadper  /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<iMadper> cherrot: O_a
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说我还是mandriva的package maintainer
<gfrog> freeflying: zeze
<gfrog> freeflying: 维护啥包儿？
<kingbo> roylez_:呃，没说清楚，老家是电信，我这是联通的，能远程到老家吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 不记得了 lol
<iMadper> kingbo: 可以. 
<gfrog> freeflying: ... 拜
<roylez_> kingbo: 有ip就行
<zj> 终于找到中文群了
<cherrot> iMadper, CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG=m
<iMadper> kingbo: 你老家在米国都可以.
<kingbo> iMadper:都是拔号的也行？
<cherrot> iMadper, m表示？
<iMadper> cherrot: 编译成模块
<kingbo> iMadper:呵呵，还不清楚怎么连，拔号出来是固定ＩＰ？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我可以手动modprobe -r evbug来禁用掉的  但放到blacklist中没效果
<zj> 动态DNS？
<iMadper> kingbo: 动态ip
<iMadper> kingbo: 不过是公网ip
<cherrot> iMadper, 老外也有好多遇到这情况的 从06年到最近。。。但就是木有一个真正解决了的
<iMadper> cherrot: 自己改成n,然后重新编译一个内核就好了
<imtxc> cherrot, modinfo evbug 看看?
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯 貌似唯一能解决的就是重新编译
<iMadper> cherrot: 你手工删除那个模块是是看。
<cherrot> iMadper, 重民命了～
<iMadper> cherrot: 恩。 
<cherrot> imtxc, intree:         Y
<cherrot> vermagic:       3.5.0-28-generic SMP mod_unload modversions
<kingbo> roylez_:要什么样的IP,我一直以为猫拔号后还是内网的
<kingbo> iMadper:动态IP是不是公网的？
<iMadper> kingbo: 不一定, 这两个个没有联系. 不过你拨号的, 自己家没有路由器的话, 就是公网ip
<cherrot> iMadper, 搜这个问题学会了一个新词。。。PITA
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥的缩写?
<cherrot> iMadper, 貌似是国外的 蛋疼 表示吧
<roylez_> kingbo: 内网的话可以路由设置DMZ，或者用 3322.org 之类的动态dns服务
<alvin_rxg> Title: 领先的云计算、动态域名服务提供商 - 公云PubYun (@ pubyun.com *FROM* 3322.org)
<cherrot> iMadper, Pain in the ass
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~
<jusss> 感觉电锯惊魂2不是很好
<kingbo> roylez_:iMadper:也就说是不是公网，看拔号IP就能确定？路由设置我会的，有机会我先试下同一个小区的能不能连，谢谢
<jusss> 完全就是看人们怎么把自己搞死吗，完全看不到所谓的救赎
<iMadper> kingbo: 你自己 ifconfig出来的ip, 和你去百度, 搜索ip, 他告诉你你的ip是同一个, 那你就是公网ip
<ikk-> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/199508
<imtxc> kingbo, 有域名不,有的话用 dnspod 的  
<jusss> 感觉不如德州电锯 兽餐类的纯番茄酱的电影好看，
<kingbo> iMadper:你这方法厉害，看着就可行
<kingbo> imtxc:家里的机器，没有域名
<iMadper> 王波: 我的都是土方法. 不gaoji
<cherrot> iMadper, CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG 这个选项只作用于内核编译 不能运行时修改么？ 
<iMadper> cherrot: 不能... 
<kingbo> iMadper:实用，也管用
<cherrot> iMadper, damn kernel
<rich> 你们好都都有国外背景啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【修复被grub覆盖的ntfs分区引导扇区】--在Linux下修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422114 首先，列出 Code: sudo fdisk -lu 注意是 -lu 不是 -l。下面是一个 U 盘的例子，输出结果是 Code: /dev/sdc1 63 25671869 12835903+ 7 HPFS/NTFS /dev/sdc2 25671870 31696244 3012187+ 7 HPFS/NTFS ————— …
<night_> 外国背景
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，看了半天，原来最关键的就是用了eu-strip，这货可以把删掉的东西扔进另外一个文件里。
<abinez> wow！终于能上网了
<freeflying> gfrog: 肯定没啥高级的办法啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 我这两天想试试systemtap, 悲催的kernel居然还没dbgsym包
<abinez> gfrog: G挖momo
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python：关于如何定义函数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422116 我知道使用def定义，但是如何在命令行中定义和在脚本中定义我还是不太懂： 1，在命令行定义时， >>> def lookup(data,label,name): ... return data[label].get(name) File "<stdin>", line 2 return data[label].get(name) ^ IndentationError: ex …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 4G内存是不是要装64位的系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422118 如题。不然是不是就访问不到全部的内存了？64位的是不是装起来有很多问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ti8er — 2013-04-24 11:49
<freeflying> gfrog: 东方红这货，墙外居然访问不了
<mk3548208>  /clear
<abinez> 谷歌可以次奥了
<abinez> 搜索个袜子都不行
<imtxc> abinez, ??
<abinez> imtxc: 我搜个袜子都说无法连接
<abinez> 这是全面封杀么？
<imtxc> adaam, https://www.google.com.tw/search?q=%E9%BB%91%E4%B8%9D&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=zh-CN&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=OAV2UfrmC-ekige2wYGQBg&sout=0&ved=0CCgQxxQoAA&biw=2560&bih=1252&sei=OwV2UZHkBOmuiQf1pIDwBg
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: 黑丝 - Google 搜索
<archl> abinez: 拖袜子？
<imtxc> abinez, 无压力啊
<abinez> 难道袜子是敏感词哇？
<mk3548208> 袜子与鞋子
<mk3548208> 估计因为这个
<abinez> 劳资只不过是想看哪里有袜子批发
<abinez> 搞得象国际秘密一样
<ikk-> abinez: 这个百度是专业的
<abinez> 不用那个垃圾
<abinez> N多的搜索引擎
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying http://www.wiggle.cn/campagnolo-bullet-ultra-105-usb-wheelset/?referid=affwin&utm_source=affiliate-window&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=www.smzdm.com 
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Wiggle 中国 | Campagnolo Bullet Ultra 105 USB Wheelset | 公路竞赛自行车轮
<abinez> 别提那个坑爹坑娘坑爷爷奶奶的竞价排名
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying 这东西 意思是只有轮子的价格么
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/special/lushandizhen/content-3/detail_2013_04/24/24572415_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 深圳：邮局募捐电子屏打出“邮局没有郭美美”(图)_资讯频道_凤凰网
<ppc_echo> 有没有linux专用笔记本
<archl> ppc_echo:   system76
<gfrog> freeflying: 自己编嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 真gaoji，还墙外
<gfrog> imtxc: 这就是轮子啊。
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 难道看到碳刀被吓到了？
<imtxc> gfrog, è´µ
<gfrog> imtxc: 就这样，全碳的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在安装AIT显卡的时候出现如下错误，求解哟！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422120 显卡 ATI HD 5470 系统是 64 位的 按照这个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=350772操作 在安装 deb包的时候 终端出现这个的提示： Code: update-alternatives: 使用 /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf 来提供  …
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，乃当时去同仁验光，医保给你报销了木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: 木
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 这种就是不给报嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不算医保内
<gfrog> adam8157: 这都不算。。。 擦
<imtxc> gfrog, 去潘家园  也不错
<imtxc> gfrog, 看起来也很专业的样子
<freeflying> adam8157: 同仁医院在啥地
<freeflying> adam8157: 验光号搞吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 你这种有钱人还看得上医保？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34432
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora 19 Alpha发布 
<onlylove> 薛定谔的猫
<gfrog> imtxc: 要用医保啊，潘家园不行。
<gfrog> freeflying: 。。。。 我是穷苦逼，不像乃
<adam8157> gfrog: 医保算的 商业就算
<onlylove> 乃们到底谁是有钱人 cc gfrog freeflying
<gfrog> adam8157: 查到了，配眼镜果然不算。
<gfrog> onlylove: 猴总是壕
<imtxc> gfrog, 你这样的人,能看上医保?
<imtxc> gfrog, 不是10元钱就够了么
 * gfrog smzdm上推荐这种碳刀安的是神马心哪。。
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
 * imtxc 验过两块的
<MeaCulpa> 碳刀不实用的，脆
<MeaCulpa> 我掰断过
<abinez> 有硬度
<abinez> 没韧性
<MeaCulpa> 而且我是切奶酪的时候断的
<MeaCulpa> 一定要垂直，少有歪，就会断
<iMadper> 潘家园都是免费验光的
<ubuntu-cn> 我想买个本本，买哪个牌子的好？学生用
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 得看你是不是土豪了
<ubuntu-cn> 什么是土豪？
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 玩不玩游戏? 笔记本经常背出去不?
<IsoaSFlus> 上外星人
<imtxc> iMadper, 他有个什么三维验光什么的,好像很gao ji 
<IsoaSFlus> 土豪就是壕
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 土豪就是, 有钱, 而且舍得花钱的土财主
<ubuntu-cn> 不经常玩，要玩也就cf之类的
<ubuntu-cn> 我是学生，当然不是啦
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 自己有什么需求自己说出来, 别让我一点点儿的问. 经常背电脑出去吗?
<IsoaSFlus> 你是高級黑，鑒定完畢
<^k^> : define:土豪？ http://g.cn 【名稱】：土豪劣紳. 【拼音】：tǔ háo liè shēn. 【釋義】：土豪：鄉里的豪強，即仗勢欺人的 地主。劣紳：地方上的惡霸或退職官僚中的惡劣者。舊社會有錢有勢、橫行鄉里的人。
<adam8157> freeflying: 刚在和IS说事儿, 验光配眼镜啊, 换了好久了, 在之前的眼镜带了好几年
<IsoaSFlus> 又黑我這cf
<iMadper> 这又不说话了...
<ubuntu-cn> 我学的软工，然后就在宿舍玩，想用四年，4000~5000就行，外星人太贵了
<IsoaSFlus> kk醬你好
<ubuntu-cn> 我打字慢
<iMadper> 能不能用四年, 这个谁也不保证...
<IsoaSFlus> 上船吧，不要猶豫了
<onlylove> 果断MBP
<iMadper> onlylove: 那得买很多年前的mbp
<IsoaSFlus> ls壕
<ubuntu-cn> 就是那个牌子好点，想买惠普但听人说散热不好
<IsoaSFlus> 上rmbp
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 壕你妹...
<onlylove> ubuntu-cn: 你打算煎蛋么，请购买HP笔记本
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 我买的 hp 4230s 用了好几年了, 散热没问题. 
<ubuntu-cn> 那到底怎么样
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper……又沒說你是壕
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: <iMadper> onlylove: 那得买很多年前的mbp
<iMadper> <IsoaSFlus> ls壕
<ubuntu-cn> 联想呢？
<iMadper> ls不是楼上?
<iMadper> 狗屁联想, 能比hp强?!
<IsoaSFlus> 聯想……233
<onlylove> ubuntu-cn: 别想了，台湾货吧
<imtxc> ubuntu-cn, HP DELL  你要看人品
<IsoaSFlus> 沒好感
<onlylove> HP有散热问题，DELL硬盘容易坏
<ubuntu-cn> 我在网上查说惠普散热普遍不好，
 * imtxc ca 听豆瓣FM都卡
<IsoaSFlus> 但tm我用得偏偏是聯想
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 别买hp的低端活.
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 富士通的低端笔记本还普遍断轴呢.
 * IsoaSFlus 從不聽豆瓣的路過
<freeflying> adam8157: 耗时长不长
<onlylove> iMadper: 不买HP低端就不如直接买TP了
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 依然不掩盖富士通高端笔记本的最强工艺
<adam8157> freeflying: 看你做不做散瞳了, 不做的话蛮快的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不喜欢联想
 * IsoaSFlus tp已被聯想譭
<ubuntu-cn> 那惠普的4000~5000能买下好的不
<adam8157> freeflying: 做的话加一两小时
<abinez> 不能
<abinez> 要买6000以上的机器
<abinez> 起码是6000的
<ubuntu-cn> 没钱哪
<IsoaSFlus> 都是壕
<ubuntu-cn> 确实
<IsoaSFlus> 隨便入箇吧
<ubuntu-cn> 我学生手里没多少钱
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: hp6k以下, 富士通7k以下的, 都是坑爹货.
<abinez> 你会后悔的
<freeflying> adam8157: 崇文门啊，基本一天要耗掉了，还有别的余元不
<IsoaSFlus> 其實都是看rp的
<abinez> 不是看RP哦
<abinez> 是真的就是这样
<adam8157> freeflying: 总店靠谱 是医院的形式
<abinez> 低于6K的真的是坑爹
<adam8157> freeflying: 分店都是眼镜店的形式
<abinez> 你想啊，人家要赚钱的
<freeflying> adam8157: 你不是说同仁医院吗
<ubuntu-cn> 联想和戴尔4000~5000能买下好的不
<IsoaSFlus> 但彆人沒錢,你總不會送彆人吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋还总店分店呢
<abinez> Ubuntu 多出1K
<iMadper> 其实吧, hp4k的笔记本, 跟8k的笔记本, cpu/内存之类的配置上是一样高的
<abinez> 就得了
<adam8157> freeflying: 同仁医院验光中心
<freeflying> adam8157: 也在崇文门？
<freeflying> adam8157: 要预约不
<adam8157> freeflying: 总店是, 不用预约
<abinez> iMadper: 不能光看cpu和内存的配置
<onlylove> ubuntu-cn: acer不好么？
<freeflying> adam8157: 分店都是眼镜店？
<iMadper> abinez: 我知道呀, 我说出这个, 就是为了表明其他部分水分很大呀
<abinez> 嗯
<adam8157> freeflying: 也验光 没总店专业
<ubuntu-cn> 我好纠结啊，舍友买了个电脑是win7在桌面上右键得好长时间才反应过来，是机子的事还是win7就这样
<onlylove> iMadper: 联想和tp始终是两个东西，tp的t系列x系列还是不错的
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~ 好吧~
<IsoaSFlus> 竟然問這樣的問題
<onlylove> ubuntu-cn: 系统每装好，人品问题
<freeflying> adam8157: 就在同仁医院？
<IsoaSFlus> 你是怎麼找到這裡的
<ubuntu-cn> 好吧;-)
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 今年KVM Forum在爱丁堡。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 你要去?
<gfrog> iMadper: 显然没机会
<iMadper> gfrog: 公司名额一般给开发了吧... 我们苦逼的测试估计是没机会...
<ubuntu-cn> 买笔记本主要看啥
 * IsoaSFlus 都是壕
<IsoaSFlus> 看筆記本
<gfrog> iMadper: 每年能有一个机会，但是懒得去抢，出去了也一堆事情，没时间玩儿。
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 看你自己的需求. 我看重量/散热/外观
<ubuntu-cn> 哈哈，那还用说我是说显卡还是内存什么的
<IsoaSFlus> 其實你真的要說看什麼的話
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 难道你要背着台机满地跑
<iMadper> gfrog: 很多人抢嘛? 类似每次发水果那样?~ lol~
<IsoaSFlus> 我覺得是人品
<ikk-> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt
<gfrog> iMadper: 总有几个抢的。
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 没显卡最好. 
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8", 长度=>21.28 kiB}
<ubuntu-cn> 因为现在卖家都很坑吗
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove 我沒有颱機
<onlylove> iMadper: 你找个没显卡的机器
<iMadper> onlylove: 没独立显卡, 口无
 * iMadper 口误
<IsoaSFlus> 為什麼不要獨顯
<ubuntu-cn> 双显不好？
<onlylove> 耗电
<onlylove> 发热
<ubuntu-cn> 哦
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 问题是, 现在集成显卡性能不是很渣了.
<IsoaSFlus> 那是看怎麼用吧
<onlylove> 如果玩游戏当我没说
<IsoaSFlus> 如果不在乎移動的話
<onlylove> CF这种渣集成显卡轻松满FPS
<ubuntu-cn> 610m的显卡咋样
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那不如上台式机.
<IsoaSFlus> 又黑我大喜愛服
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 恩, 很好, 比集成显卡就差一点点了.
<ikk-> 鼠标10分钟不动， 休眠了，咋办？ 需要重新插拔，咋办？
<onlylove> 610m，仅仅是显卡而已
<iMadper> ikk-: LPM? 
<ubuntu-cn> 能玩cf不
<ikk-> iMadper: lpm 怎么设置？
<ubuntu-cn> 或是lol
<iMadper> ikk-: 这个鼠标不能唤醒是个bug来的. 
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 鬼才愿意黑那货，不是我说，GMA3100轻松搞定
<iMadper> ikk-: 修了几次, 还没修好. 
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你玩个战地，使命召唤试试
<ikk-> iMadper: 什么bug? 怎么修？
<iMadper> ikk-: kernel 的bug
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不是一个档次的
<ikk-> iMadper: 晕，早知道不升级 12.10 了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove你是裝的麼
<ikk-> iMadper: 有什么临时措施
<ubuntu-cn> 610显卡能玩cf或是lol不
<iMadper> ikk-: 我不知道, 我只是测试过这个bug.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我一直玩网游我装不装用不到你评论
<onlylove> ubuntu-cn: 秒杀那俩
<ubuntu-cn> 还有编程需要什么配置
<ikk-> iMadper: 哦，我要自己编译内核了。。
<ubuntu-cn> 我学软工
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove 我冤枉啊
<iMadper> ikk-: 不过是半年前的事情了, 你试试最新内核有没有这个bug吧. 
<ikk-> iMadper: 有没有什么 irc 频道报 这个 bug ?
<onlylove> 编程需要很好的CPU，因为你编译程序的时候要用
<ikk-> iMadper: 我用的是比较新的内核 
<IsoaSFlus> 我是指你應該再看看我說的話
<iMadper> ikk-: 没有, lkml
<iMadper> ikk-: $: uname -r  ==>  3.8.3-2-pae
<ikk-> iMadper: 3.5.0-27
<iMadper> ikk-: 不新啦~
<ubuntu-cn> onlylove:那cpu怎么看，i5的行不？
<ikk-> iMadper: 哦。
<onlylove> ubuntu-cn: 你那预算要买i7只能看神舟
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html    cpu看这里
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - NotebookCheck.net Tech
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove 算了，你就認為我是弱智算了，看來你不大適閤黑東西
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我没黑啊，我从来就不黑东西，
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 显卡的比较看这里: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我外甥玩CF和LOL的电脑是6100的集成显卡，64M显存
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove 你黑我
<ubuntu-cn> imadper谢谢。
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove 杀了我吧！
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那解释下这句[13:12] <IsoaSFlus> onlylove你是裝的麼
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove ：你难道没发现我一直在黑cf么π_π
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 刚看了一下, gt610m 排名277, 集成显卡hd4000, 排名239. 你就知道gt610 性能怎么样了. 
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 杀你是犯法的，你不想活可以自己解决
<iMadper> onlylove: 教唆别人自杀也是犯法的.
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove：谢谢，我自杀去了
<IsoaSFlus> 哦！kamisama，我来了
<sjd_zeus> 各位中午好
<sjd_zeus> 127.0.0.1
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 127.0.0.1 本机地址
<onlylove> 还真找神去了
<yunfan> http://qiao.github.io/PathFinding.js/visual/   这里里面的 jump point search太狠了
<sjd_zeus> 各位，帮我个忙呗
<sjd_zeus> 怎么才能快速杀掉一系列进程呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 两年前就看到了...
<sjd_zeus> 我用ps -ef|grep ***得出来的怎么能提取进程id呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 额 两年前？
<iMadper> yunfan: 我隔壁实验室的朋友写的...
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在被HN给挖坟了 你哪个学校
 * IsoaSFlus Forward unto 二次元
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<iMadper> yunfan: 你不是一直就知道吗, 中山的
<yunfan> iMadper: 中山大学?
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 你第一次听我说吗?
<yunfan> iMadper: 我第一次知道你大学 反正你以前没跟我说过
<yunfan> iMadper: 怎么你同学这么屌 你却这样
<iMadper> yunfan: 跟你一个年纪比你厉害的人有的是
<iMadper> yunfan: 怎么了? 不可以?
<yunfan> iMadper: 这到是 
<iMadper> yunfan: 我还有更厉害的同学, 不过这都跟我没关系, 反正他们不把工资打我卡上...
<MeaCulpa> ..
<yunfan> iMadper: 很好 你这个态度最接近我理想中的理性人
<yunfan> iMadper: 不过作为理性人应该要认识到 好歹你要学会忽悠才能糊口
<iMadper> yunfan: 我们班今年有个直接去google米国的. 我四年都没跟他说过话, 不知道有这个人.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我绝对有养家糊口的能力. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 而且不比你同期(你毕业的时候)差
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这个是期票  要兑现
<iMadper> yunfan: sure!
<yunfan> iMadper: 你确实比我同期差 我跟你这么大的时候早就学会忽悠了 我进的几家公司都没笔试我 直接看我博客 很欣赏我的思路 就要我了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: gaoji
<yunfan> iMadper: 你只是比我多点专业基础而已 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 公司还看blog...
<yunfan> 这点倒应该要承认的 不过现在专业的人多得去
<yunfan> 人家要的是思路灵活 学东西快
<iMadper> yunfan: so what? 我不说的事情, 你不知道. 你只知道有公司要你了, 你怎么就知道我之前拒绝的公司没有那些要你的公司好?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 公司不看 面试的人看
<yunfan> iMadper: 有可能 不过你最终还是没去 that's the point
<yunfan> iMadper: 这让我想起了个笑话
<freeflying> iMadper: 天天做acm题吧
<sjd_zeus> iMadper,  at?
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不去是因为地理问题, 我不留深圳. 
<onlylove> 可怜我的显卡要到old archive里面了……
<iMadper> freeflying: 不做... 很早以前做过... 不好玩...
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: AT?
<yunfan> 有一天，乌鸦和猪一起坐飞机。猪听见头等舱的乌鸦对空姐说：小妞，过来，有酒么？在空姐有礼貌的拒绝以后，乌鸦大声说：连这个都没有开什么飞机？滚！
<yunfan> 　　猪觉得成功人士太牛了。猪也希望成功，于是他也模仿说：小妞，过来，有酒么？空姐同样很有礼貌的拒绝。猪也大声说：连这个都没有开什么飞机？滚！
<yunfan> 　　五分钟以后，飞机舱门打开，猪和乌鸦都被从 五千米的飞机上扔了出去。
<yunfan> 　　这个时候，乌鸦对猪说：小样，我有翅膀，你有么？
<freeflying> iMadper: 为了去米国谷歌，做吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 嗯哼 我不去谷歌主要是语言问题 我不用英语 :]
<iMadper> freeflying: 我到是不想去米国, 不过我挺想要那高工资的
<iMadper> yunfan: 反正你没去成, that's the point
<freeflying> yunfan: 你西班牙语也成
<yunfan> iMadper: 但我有邮件为证  lol 你以为我这是编的?
<yunfan> freeflying: 我普通话都没达标
<iMadper> yunfan: 不, 我相信你, 我也看到了现在的结果, 就是你没去成. that's the point
<yunfan> iMadper: 那不就是了 所以你刚才说的都没用 
<iMadper> yunfan: 都没用, 咱俩只是来这里扯淡而已
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 请问我用ps -ef|grep ***怎么才只显示进程id呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 不一样 就跟乌鸦和猪都被从飞机上仍下去一样  咱们看起来都是来这扯淡 但是我是拿着工资在扯淡 你呢？
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 我看看去. 
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 谢谢
<iMadper> yunfan: 你找个小学生, 这样更有成就感.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我还没毕业呢
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: awk或者cut抽取
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: simple ps -eo pid,args
<iMadper> yunfan: 我周围的人都没工资呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 我以为你已经毕业了
<iMadper> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 这是情报出错 不赖我 赖侯总
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 我想写个脚本比如说我要杀死IBM的所有进程怎么写呢
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: pkill -9 IBM
<iMadper> yunfan: 侯总?
<yunfan> pids=$(ps -eo pid,args|grep ibm |cut -d1); for pid in pids; do kill -9  pid; done
<yunfan> 不知道对不对
<yunfan> iMadper: freeflying 你愿意叫侯哥也行
<iMadper> yunfan: 我知道是他, 不懂为啥要赖他.
<MeaCulpa> 直接把前面那替换放进for里哈
<ubuntu-cn> 我现在学了c语言的基础知识，但是我很郁闷，c语言怎么做软件，都是些数学问题，谁能告诉我呢？
<abinez> 啃书本去
<abinez> 数学问题就是算法啊
<iMadper> ubuntu-cn: 所以你是想学一下qt/gtk?
<sjd_zeus> yufan cut -d1报错呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: -f1
<ubuntu-cn> 到我看的书都是for  do while  什么的
<yunfan> iMadper: 因为我随便掐一句 就掐到他了 这样解释清楚了么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么设置屏幕显示放大比例？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422121 就是界面整体缩放，不仅是字体，也包括标题栏、图标、按钮等。能达到和Windows 7设置显示比例相同的效果。 统计信息: 发表于 由 top398 — 2013-04-24 13:34
<iMadper> yunfan: ...
<freeflying> yunfan: iMadper ?
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: yunfan意思是 cut -d' ' -f1
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你误导喷友
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 嗯哼  确实 所以我追加了一句不知道对错
<ubuntu-cn> qt/gtk是什么？
<sjd_zeus> 我做个实验，谢谢
<ubuntu-cn> 那用c怎么做软件
<ubuntu-cn> 在turbo c环境下吗？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 另外你少个read
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 再追加一句 不负责对错
<sjd_zeus> ps -eo pid,args|grep IBM|cut -d' ' -f1 用这个取出进程号了
<sjd_zeus> 后面不能跟exec呀
<ubuntu-cn> 我还是去看书吧
<ubuntu-cn> 你们都好高端
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 人家不是for i in $pid了么
<iMadper> for i in `ps -eo pid,args|grep IBM|cut -d' ' -f1`; do kill $i; done  试试看?  sjd_zeus 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 怎么用read? 你给个示范
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 如果数据有两行，你们就挫了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 如果数据有两列，你们就挫了，完全没管IFS和/n
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 这个可以了，谢谢
<yunfan> 其实最大的问题是 ps -eo只显示当前用户的 额 最好用 ps -Ao pid,args
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: for i in read XXX
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: xxx是什么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 随便什么
<sjd_zeus> yunfan 当前用户的足够了，谢谢
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 希望你不是在用root :D
<sjd_zeus> yunfan, 我一直在用root
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那天给你发的fold_pattern不知道你有没有看到
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 哦 你是对的 继续保持
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 不不不, 你得看 MeaCulpa 说的. 
<sjd_zeus> yunfan, 我会现在自己的本本上实验没问题才去服务器操作的
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, 我这里取出来的就一列
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: as i *said*, you're right, just keep doing it
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 是
<sjd_zeus> 搞这些需要学什么呢
<sjd_zeus> shell编程吗？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 就是经常一种场景 你需要把一个 list或者sequnece给折叠成 N个item组成的小list组成的list  比如 [1,2,3,4,5,6] 变成 [(1,2), (3,4), (5,6)]
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 学一点儿要. 
<sjd_zeus> 恩，我得去好好学习下，这玩意能大幅度提高工作效率
 * yunfan 使用类似 service xx start/stop 这类工具也许效率更高
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，python, 恩
<yunfan> iMadper: 你去学clojure了么
<sjd_zeus> 就是stop效率低呀
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是py没有现成的玩这个的 我那天想了个方案
<onlylove> yunfan: service?还是直接用绝对路径保险
<sjd_zeus> IBM的was有个stop的功能，关闭慢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: fold_nth = lambda iterable, N: itertools.izip_longest(*itertools.repeat(iter(iterable), N), fillvalue=None)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34433
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 消费者保护法将覆盖网络购物
<onlylove> 当当经常发短信
<yunfan> onlylove: 取决于那个脚本的编写质量了 脚本也是人写的哈
<MeaCulpa> awk '/IBM/ {system("kill -9 "$1)}' <<< $(ps -eo pid,args) #这样多好~~
<yunfan> onlylove: 消费者保护法是一部恶法
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有这法，我就不敢去中关村买东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 我根本不去中关村 中关村臭名远洋的时候这法律早就颁布好多年了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不去中关村你去国美么，还是苏宁
<yunfan> onlylove: 看买什么了 我买电脑是去京东买零件自己装的
<yunfan> onlylove: 买一些电子产品像硬盘u盘各种芯片 有时候去淘宝 有时候去京东 他们那时候并没有被消费者保护法覆盖 但是服务照样比中关村好
<onlylove> yunfan: 淘宝只看天猫
<onlylove> yunfan: 在家的时候习惯去电脑城
<onlylove> yunfan: 么有的东西人给你定
<onlylove> yunfan: 京东东西不全
<yunfan> onlylove: 也许他不全 但是我想买的都在就行了 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 没有flash的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422123 经过长时间的测试，发现flash插件和虚拟机同时运行，死机的几率大大增加，为了减少死机次数，我就没有安装flash，包括内置flash的chrome浏览器。 可是这带出了另外的问题： 1、哪里有不用flash的在线音乐播放 …
<yunfan> 现在感觉就是买芯片还没有个方便的地方
<yunfan> 许多冷门或者最新出来的芯片没地方买
<onlylove> yunfan: 电子城的小商店
<onlylove> yunfan: 新出来的就申请样片呗
<kingbo> irssi的人名自动补全tab不见效，要用哪个script吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 有的样品申请不到 比如 mips那个 aptiv系列 额
<onlylove> yunfan: mips都没了
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是被收购而已 东西还在
<onlylove> yunfan: 被arm收购了，折腾那个不如一开始就整arm
<yunfan> onlylove: 扯淡 是 imagination
<yunfan> onlylove: 两回事 
<onlylove> yunfan: 两家瓜分的
<yunfan> onlylove: arm那个只是收到了之前的专利 mips公司和员工是被imagination收了去了  另外也不是arm 独家收购的 是一个基金会收购那些专利 那个基金会的出资方还有intel 貌似还有水果
<yunfan> onlylove: 你该不会认为ati被amd收购以后就没r系列显卡了吧?
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正没了，而且amd收购以后也没见ati有什么出息
<yunfan> onlylove: 恰恰相反 如果你昨天有看cnbeta的话 amd本季度就靠显卡业务撑着
<onlylove> yunfan: 它靠不靠显卡撑着我不管，我就知道amd的显卡驱动我实在不敢恭维，不管是windows还是linux
<MeaCulpa> amd 至少帮了把开源驱动
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Nvidia就冲这个妹子的质量，也该牛阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: AMD弱暴了
<yunfan> onlylove: 驱动和硬件两码事 你真是神逻辑
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有驱动的硬件就是一堆废铁，嗯，废沙子
<ssfjhh> 为什么我看不到别人说话？大家有在说话吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 难道amd的私有驱动不是amd写的
<night_> nobody
<ssfjhh> 有没有热闹点的地方？
<nyfair> amd所谓的靠显卡业务撑着，是靠显卡营销团贿赂得游戏发行商撑着
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题在于有几个人在乎开源驱动?
<yunfan> onlylove: 你太把自己当回事了 用linux的人本来就不多 在乎开源驱动的又不多 
<nyfair> 支持黄总
<yunfan> 人家销售主要还看win平台呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 我本来没吧自己当回事，我用的windows，用ati的显卡玩游戏不爽，就这样
<yunfan> nyfair: 反正我只要证明ati收购后还是有搞头的 至少赚钱了 不像cpu一样赔钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 和开源驱动没有半分钱关系
<nyfair> 我的意思是amd的显卡业务之所以活着，是因为黄总害怕爸爸国的反垄断法
<yunfan> onlylove: so what? 你爽不爽和我那个观点有啥关系?
<cherrot> nyfair, amd显卡也不错啊
<nyfair> cherrot: amd显卡驱动就是一坨屎，开源驱动更是粪坑
<onlylove> yunfan: 显卡好不好光看晶体管数目？amd的晶体管数目是nv的3倍，性能呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这么说倒是有可讨论的
<onlylove> yunfan: 再说了，你卡卖出去，没有驱动，你的用户怎么用
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没有要跟你讨论他的显卡好不好 我只是以他被收购以后没有颓废来证明 mips被收购不见得是坏事 你这人怎么老丢上下文?
<cherrot> nyfair, 。。。。 你这是受amd啥刺激了。。。
 * yunfan 老是碰到这种人 说着说着就不管前面了
<onlylove> yunfan: 寄存器太少，丢栈了
<yunfan> cherrot: 大概是挖矿失败 迁怒ati  cc nyfair 
<nyfair> cherrot: 不好用，如此而已
<cherrot> yunfan, lol
<yunfan> 我到是想搞个a卡来试试计算
<yunfan> 昨天看到有个中东人弄了个显卡加速的数据库 快得不得了  额成本又便宜
<onlylove> 据说是postgresql
<yunfan> 我想弄个显卡加速平台来分析微薄  发发广告啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 他称自己的那个为 map什么的
<yunfan> 也许是个pg插件 实现？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39858/fast-database-emerges-from-mit-class-gpus-and-students-invention
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 哈佛/MIT学生创造GPU数据库，性能提升70倍 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 下面的评论
<onlylove> 那个MapD 的链接点进去是个PDF，只在最后一页有个 GPU-RENDERED TIME-LAPSE HEATMAP 涉及到了GPU三个字啊，数据库不是用的Postgres吗？
<nyfair> http://wiki.postgresql.org/images/6/65/Pgopencl.pdf
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: {, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<yunfan> 刚好可以分析微薄发小广告
<yunfan> 研究人群关系 聚类 这些都是计算量大的项目
<onlylove> 原来ati是红的，nvidia是绿的，现在两个都是绿的了
<yunfan> 其实绿不好 
<chenxiongfei> 明天北京 2013 CIO 信息安全高峰论坛 你们有人参与吗？
<yunfan> 绿冒  绿线
<yunfan> 不过老外想的是绿色生活 额 
<cherrot> nyfair, 其实我是同意你的观点的。。
<cherrot> nyfair, 就在刚刚 darktable导图的时候 系统又崩溃了
<cherrot> nyfair, 这种情况有办法定位一下问题出在哪么？ 电脑beep一声，然后就发送关机指令了。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:26 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-04-14 trunk 40286) [i686-linux] 
<cherrot> ^k^, beep ?
<loaden> 大家下午好！
<loaden> 有用Debian的朋友吗？
<loaden> 想请教Debian中文字体显示问题。明显比Ubuntu差，是否还需要打补丁啊？
<skraito> hi all
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<ssfjhh> irc能不能发图片？
<ssfjhh> 我就是想知道，如果不能发图片，大家在irc里聊天岂不是很不方便？
<iOpera> ssfjhh: http://imagebin.org/255152
<airead> 这种情况有办法定位一下问题出在哪么？ 电脑beep一声，然后就发送关机指令了。。
<ssfjhh> 不能图文并貌呀，貌似貌似没有QQ群方便
<adam8157> iOpera: 啥车
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，乃的touch能买亚马逊中国的书了不？ 据说新版pw的固件可以买了
<adam8157> gfrog: kt还没有新版固件呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 那看来我的k4完全不用期待了。
<iOpera> adam8157: 月亮之上。momo
<chenxiongfei> 普通的文字聊天，发图片多不好
<adam8157> gfrog: 可能会有
<chenxiongfei> :-S 可以有表情。
<chenxiongfei> oho
<gfrog> adam8157: 够呛。
<gfrog> iOpera: 渣神。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 毕竟一般不在中国区发布k4和kt
<iOpera> gfrog: 你咋了
<gfrog> iOpera: k4不能买中国书，不幸福。
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉。
<adam8157> gfrog: 能绑定com和cn 同时?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不玩儿kindle了，等ipad mini 2
<iOpera> 不看书
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，目测不能。
<iOpera> 小孩子才看书
<adam8157> gfrog: 求赠送
<gfrog> adam8157: 赠送你个2吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你那么多2就赠送我一个啊
<adam8157> XDD
<gfrog> adam8157: 2^32也行
<ssfjhh> 我有pw，现在能买中国亚马逊的书了吗？
<gfrog> ssfjhh: 据说新版固件可以了。
 * gfrog 还有传说pw国行26号发布呢。
<ssfjhh> 免费Kindle阅读软件
<ssfjhh> 您可以在这些设备上使用免费Kindle阅读软件阅读电子书：
<ssfjhh> iPhone, iPad & iPod Touch 	Android 手机和平板电脑
<ssfjhh> › 立即下载Kindle阅读软件
<ssfjhh> 还是不能用
<gfrog> adam8157: 6寸屏看小说不错，看技术书籍太憋屈了。
<ssfjhh> 谁说的能用？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的
<ssfjhh> 别等国行了，假的，
<gfrog> adam8157: 漫画也憋屈
<ssfjhh> 有17%的税在那儿放着呢，不会比日版的便宜。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我确实缺个平板, 等下一代nexus 嗯嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 用水果，妥妥的。
<palomino|working> nexus11? adam8157 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<adam8157> palomino|working: 10-ng
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<iOpera> 7“的千万别买
<adam8157> iOpera: why
<palomino|working> 嗯嗯。手机慢慢就变成7寸了，买个手机就行了- -
<gfrog> iOpera: 外？
<gfrog> palomino|working: soga
<imtxc> gfrog: adam8157 7寸真有点小了，亲测
<palomino|working> 越来越大- -
<iOpera> adam8157: 我已经买了一个测试的7"。小了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 拿来哄妹子看电影打游戏足够了吧。。
<adam8157> iOpera: 嗯, nexus 10 ng
<imtxc> iOpera: 握
 * iOpera 为了nexus7，买测试设备
<adam8157> iOpera: 快递来
<gfrog> imtxc: 我只是想把妹子手里那个ipad换回来。。
<imtxc> gfrog: ....
<iOpera> adam8157: 送给我妈妈了。
<imtxc> gfrog: 不如你自己再买个ipad  何必呢
<adam8157> 7.9"挺合适其实
 * imtxc 买了个 nook hd, 闲置了
<gfrog> iOpera: 有个8寸的山寨pad，天天架车上看电影，大小刚好
<iOpera> 我通常是黑夜骑车
 * adam8157 想买个nexus 10-ng装kindle
<gfrog> imtxc: 功能重复啊，再说妹子捧着10寸ipad重了点
<iOpera> 显摆车上的各种发光体。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那就等新的ipad mini
<gfrog> iOpera: 同半夜骑车。
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<iOpera> lol
<gfrog> iOpera: 不过我在屋里骑，用不着灯
<iOpera> 。。破嘎嘛。。。
<yunfan> iOpera: 你买n7了?
<yunfan> imtxc: 确实7寸小 不如nexus 10好
<iOpera> 没
<yunfan> iOpera: 准备买?
<iOpera> 7”的不会买
<yunfan> 恩 10寸有搞头
<yunfan> 最好能刷ubuntu进去
<imtxc> yunfan: 买 nook hd 是为了贪图便宜和屏幕
<yunfan> imtxc: 诶 想起我的kindle
<sjd_zeus> 学习Linux shell入门求推荐书籍
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: abs?
<sjd_zeus> 电子书籍也可以
<iOpera> sjd_zeus: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15644
<^k^> iOpera ⇪ ti: 学习资料：bash中文手册＋举例 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你好无聊哦。
<iOpera> 找点好玩的来
<ikk-> 自己编译个内核进去
<sjd_zeus> 我先拜读一下
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 你不是说abs坑人么 怎么你现在也推荐abs了
<iOpera> 啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪
<palomino|working> 当众啪啪啪啪的ee
<iOpera> 破马
<iOpera> 啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪啪
<gfrog> iOpera: 当众啪啪啪啪的神
<palomino|working> 变本加厉当众啪啪啪啪的ee
<iOpera> test
<^k^> iOpera, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<gfrog> iOpera: 更加卖力啪啪啪的神
<iOpera> 都这么无聊。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你不是问Linux么
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我没问
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，zeus问
<abinez> /////
<iOpera> http://auto.163.com/photoview/53FP0008/157510.html#p=8T35640F53FP0008
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 《视野》 第21期：不一样的车展_网易汽车
<kingbo> 武汉要天晴了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你去看车展上的肉模没。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 没空，有空直接去看成人展
<iOpera> 额。还有这展览。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iOpera
<iOpera> roylez: 你去看了肉模没。
<MeaCulpa> http://ucarenya.com/doc/jd_ebay.doxc
<MeaCulpa> 有兴趣来我们这里玩玩的，可以看看这个...
 * MeaCulpa 居然把docx改名成了doxc
<nyfair> 养猪场不是暴露智商的网站么
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 一个导航的富客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422127 欢迎使用 http://www.love-in-china.info/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 curexubing — 2013-04-24 15:47
<nyfair> 说起来，这次魔都胸展我去了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 胸怎么样
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我又不去看胸
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 最近在Twitter很活跃么
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 难道去看装胸的铁盒？有啥好看...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 求带走啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 收拾干净在饭店大堂流连，和白人老太搭讪阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我擦，我又没姿色，没壕基铛那么有天赋啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Apple的CEO Tim Cook貌似不行了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我曾以为此人终于打破了18摸出去的manager成不了高管的断言，可惜...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 肿么不行了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 估计要下台了吧，总得找人泄火
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 水果最近这么惨淡了？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乔帮主挂了真是不行了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃的头像呢？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 求头像
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://ucarenya.com/lib/exe/fetch.php?hash=19ab00&media=http%3A%2F%2Fucarenya.com%2Fmedia%2Fimages%2Fmeaculpa_s.png
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/avatars/
<tampines>  ;) 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃家娃好萌啊。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难道是闺女？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 茶壶，带把的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那肿么会这么萌的。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 牛人小时候都萌
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • win7 中装ubuntu双系统 黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422129 我的电脑是联想z475 ，现在用的是win7 ,在这系统用光盘镜像ubuntu，装完双系统后，启动ubuntu 一会就黑屏，但安键盘有反应，请问这是什么问题，网上有说是和显卡有关系 ，这个在地方要具体怎设置 ，ubuntu …
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrents-secure-dropbox-alternative-goes-public-130423/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ BitTorrent’s Secure Dropbox Alternative Goes Public | TorrentFreak
<roylez> yunfan: http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrents-secure-dropbox-alternative-goes-public-130423/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太高级了，用bt的模式同步数据，而且是加密的
<yunfan> roylez: 比较不放心bt这种有中心的协议
<cherrot> 有用A卡专有驱动的人么？
<iOpera> gfrog: 酷胖那千年不变的avatar，都是妖精。
<roylez> yunfan: 现在都用磁链了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<yunfan> roylez: 但是具体的实现还是有中心节点的 似乎
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34434
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软与中兴达成Android专利授权协议
<onlylove> 微软就是专利流氓啊
<gfrog> iOpera: 神，乃的也万年没变呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34430
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | BitTorrent发布去中心化同步工具Sync Alpha
<onlylove> 变了认不出咋办
<yunfan> onlylove: 这不算啥 那些搞基因专利的才真流氓
<onlylove> yunfan: 那些是强盗
<onlylove> yunfan: 基因和软件不一样，基因是自然中原本就有的，只不过是被发现，软件确实是人写出来的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 基因是确实有的，软件专利是更本还没有的时候就被人注了
<onlylove> 比比尔盖子还流氓？
<iOpera> 嗯。上次搞一专利，废了，居然10年前，有人就申请过了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是基因与疾病的关系也确实是人发现的哈
<iOpera> 非常隐蔽的专利
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1e3ypo196nkj20fq0fqq4u.jpg
<onlylove> yunfan: 发现的和发明的，一字之差，天壤之别
<MeaCulpa> lol
<onlylove> http://www.chinanews.com/tp/hd2011/2013/04-24/197368.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 8岁芦山男孩徒手2小时挖出被埋妹妹-中新网
<yunfan> onlylove: 不可否认 发现也是要消耗资源的 不然的话 谁都懒得去探索了
<iOpera> http://tankr.net/s/medium/0PI0.jpg 漂亮啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样NASA可以专利不少东西
<nyfair> 好妹控啊
<roylez> onlylove: 纯爷们啊
<yunfan> onlylove: nasa没法专利 因为他是纳税人的钱驱动的
<iOpera> yunfan: 你这说的。就像国企不能专利一样。
<onlylove> nasa不是企业
<yunfan> iOpera: 参考 onlylove 
 * jiero 其实发现美女很多。
 * jiero 又陪美女走了一路。就是感觉很无聊。。。
<yunfan> nasa作为全民税款支持的部门 就算申请专利通过 恐怕也是全民都可以用 就跟公共域一样了
<iOpera> 这和企业有啥关系。重点是说纳税支撑的，包括机构。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...你还是不是爷们
<onlylove> jiero: 那你和恐龙走一路试试？
<jiero> onlylove: 反正就是聊天，和是不是恐龙有关系么。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没准人要求高，要知性美女，那个恰恰不是
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以试试么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...不懂这些词~~
<ascetics> 冒泡！新手报到！
<iOpera> jiero: 你的美女标准，是不是很低
<jiero> iOpera: 怎么说呢。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是高学历，高修养……嗯……
<iOpera> 美女很多 <- 这不符合常识 jiero
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 上知天文下知地理的那种
<jiero> iOpera: 感觉就是很多啊。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 高学历妹子一般知识面很窄
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。确实。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你这两句话正好相反
<ascetics> 有人听到我说话吗？test
<roylez> jiero: 邮寄给我啊
<iOpera> jiero: 你应该是女性感官思维为主的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不需要啥修养。。。因为修养体现的是对制度的尊崇。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。要不要联系方式。10级的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥叫10级
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 2010年上大学
<iOpera> 修养体现的是对制度的尊崇
<onlylove> jiero: 对制度的尊崇……我觉得修养最主要的体现是对他人的尊重
<roylez> jiero: 什么十级？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 要啊
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<roylez> jiero: 为啥不要
<jiero> roylez: 。。。那我问问。。。
<iOpera> roylez: ..
<iOpera> 鸡动的主席
<jiero> roylez: 我对她没啥兴趣，她喜欢文学和电影。。。
 * jiero 讨厌文学和电影。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 这恰恰是你觉得无聊的原因，没有共同话题
<MeaCulpa> 闲的蛋疼的妹子才看电影...
<roylez> jiero: 喜欢女人就成了，女人喜欢什么，关你屁事
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 只要胸部不窄就行
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看到吧，没共同话题
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 胸部我无所谓，臀部是我的硬指标
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 不能完全无所谓吧
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 基本无所谓，有点就行
<jiero> onlylove: 人是以日常制度来评判修养的。
<iOpera> 。。。。。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我又想起你说的gentoo的那比喻了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 只有直立的类人猿才发展胸部
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 基佬一般把臀部当硬指标
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。我都不知道
<roylez> nyfair: ...
<jiero> nyfair: 你怎么知道。。。
<iOpera> nyfair: ...
<iOpera> 高级
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 全体哺乳动物都这指标好不好
<onlylove> jiero: 你觉得公共场合大声喧哗，随地吐痰，上公交车不排队，这些是有修养还是没修养呢
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: ass you wish
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。制度呢。
<iOpera> onlylove: 古时候，没这套
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Gentoo啥比喻
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Yeah ass I wish
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: butt I care
<roylez> .;..
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: waist that
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 风姿绰约的性冷淡
<iOpera> 一堆非主流意识啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 管他冷淡不冷淡，捅就是了
<jiero> roylez: 等会儿，因为我是问另一个不算很漂亮的女孩，对方可能嫉妒。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我是全哺乳动物主流
<roylez> jiero: ......
<iOpera> 动物+
<onlylove> 动物……
<ascetics> 什么动物
<ascetics> ？
<MeaCulpa> 直立以后，一些部位隐藏了，才发展出胸部
<iOpera> 支持 gfrog 给你取的 nick MeaCulpa
<jiero> roylez: 你很奇怪啊。你的条件找美女很容易把。
<gfrog> iOpera: 嘛？
<roylez> jiero: 是啊，太宅了是硬伤
<iOpera> gfrog: 你再叫叫 MeaCulpa 的小名
<onlylove> gfrog: 我猜，酷啪啪什么的
<MeaCulpa> 基哇哇哇
<iOpera> gfrog: 你的notify里面，有列表对应没。下次我说嘎嘛，你也要提示。
<gfrog> iOpera: 那多累
<jiero> 酷啪啪
<iOpera> 酷啪啪 基哇哇
<iOpera> 赞
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  美国人的笑话，法国人的笑话，中国人的笑话。我都笑不起来啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那你等着被人笑话
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
 * jiero 被笑话了n年了，早就免疫了
<iOpera> jiero: 你还不找一个妹子，你会性情失常的了。
<onlylove> jiero: 犹太人呢
<jiero> iOpera: 呃。找妹子干嘛？
<iOpera> 草。已经失常了。
<jiero> iOpera: 这两天一直想抱抱一个妹子，对方不让。。。
<iOpera> 只抱抱
<jiero> iOpera: 恩。
 * MeaCulpa 结婚以后就觉得看一个妹子10 sec以上嫌煩
<jiero> onlylove: 犹太人的笑话。。。
<iOpera> 都怪袋鼠的基因，影响了你。
<chenxiongfei> jiero 那你怎么办？
<jiero> iOpera: 哈？
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 。。。cfy啊。。。
<iOpera> roylez: 出来补充
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 我？凉拌啊。
<chenxiongfei> jiero 我也遇到同样的问题，妹子每次喜欢跟我拍照，拍照片以后，她发现她老了，就特别愁，咋办？
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 。。。摸摸她呗。。。
<jiero> roylez: 恐怕要不到了。
 * gfrog 擦，求带走啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你去袋鼠国挖矿好了
<jiero> roylez: 因为这个妹子要求我给她写论文。。。
<chenxiongfei> 不知道 shuhao wu
<yunfan> chenxiongfei: 多出门运动 晒晒太阳
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有啥技能点需求么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没有，貌似升一级就可以来
<jiero> gfrog: 变成 澳大利亚藉
<yunfan> chenxiongfei: 额 你认得 shuhao wu
<jiero> gfrog: 明白哪一级了不
<chenxiongfei> 认识shuhao wu 
<gfrog> jiero: 擦。。 专家级的副本，酷啪啪坑我。
<chenxiongfei> yumfan 你也是认识shuhao wu ?
<jiero> gfrog: 摸摸你
<jiero> gfrog: 今天终于不再吃自助餐了。
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。我都快撑死了。
<jiero> gfrog: 记住，不要贪多
<gfrog> jiero: 边儿去
<x-lucky> iMadper: hello
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<chenxiongfei>  shuhao wu  在复习
<chenxiongfei> iMadper; 他常常在的
<jiero> gfrog: 你也来一天35元或者当义工，就有每天的自助餐。
<jiero> gfrog: 从早到晚
<gfrog> jiero: ...
 * gfrog 擦，赶紧修完bug看书去。
 * gfrog 求翻墙啊。
<jiero> gfrog: 做艺术玩意儿，出名了，去美国。
<chenxiongfei> shuhao wu 得到了 mozilla的office
<gfrog> jiero: 学凤姐拍恶心照？
<x-lucky> madper: 你主人呢？
<gfrog> jiero: 不行，男人不受欢迎。
<jiero> gfrog: 你就不会想其他的？
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我晒掉了一层皮
<yunfan> 问题在与 不是你拍了点照片就可以像凤姐那么出名的
<yunfan> 你愿意拍 别人还不愿意看呢
<jiero> yunfan: 本来我就没说拍照片。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 对你的没兴趣
<jiero> yunfan: 。当然。
<jiero> yunfan: 你要是把胡子晒下来了，我就要看。
<chenxiongfei> 为什么你们还对凤姐感兴趣？
<yunfan> jiero: 我最近不留胡子
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 逆党。。。
<chenxiongfei> 为什么这么说呢 jiero;
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ipv6 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422132 我使的是Arch 以前就有这个问题 ipv6经常不能用 请教下是什么问题 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 thanatoid — 2013-04-24 17:09
<coder_> 还有人使用java吗
<coder_> 小弟想学习编程，大虾情指点
<MeaCulpa> Java顶多用来吃饭，下班了没人会去看
<coder_> MeaCulpa, 是要吃饭
<MeaCulpa> coder_: 大锅饭
<coder_> MeaCulpa, 小弟现在没饭吃
<coder_> MeaCulpa, 学习什么语言好呢
<MeaCulpa> coder_: English
<coder_> MeaCulpa, java是很牛吧，听说sun什么的
<MeaCulpa> sun早没了...
<coder_> ???
<coder_> MeaCulpa, java还有用吗
<nyfair> coder_: 我跟你说啊，信oracle，没错的
<coder_> nyfair, oracle?
<coder_> 什么是oracle
<^k^> : define:oracle http://g.cn Oracle engineers hardware and software to work together in the cloud and in your data center.
<coder_> ^k^, 
<nyfair> coder_: 我就是这个聊天室的oracle
<^k^> coder_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<coder_> Oracle公司（甲骨文公司）是世界上最大的企业软件公司!!!!!!!!
<chenxiongfei> 支持mysql推动开源产业
<chenxiongfei> oracle虽好，但是需要￥￥
<nyfair> chenxiongfei: 要弄开源，先共产了再说
<chenxiongfei> 国内虽然对开源的回馈不是很高，但是已经开始慢慢推了
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: mysql……没见人都换mariaDB了
<nyfair> chenxiongfei: 谁在推？都是些有钱的阔佬
<rich> 都吃饭去啦
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39863/wikipedia-adopts-mariadb
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 快讯：维基百科宣布采用 MariaDB 数据库 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<nyfair> MariaDB? 赚了一笔钱，离开原来的公司，然后弄一个一模一样的东西和原公司继续对着干，开源卫士还真有节操
<rich> 没签保密协议吗
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu 12.10 上想虚拟个XP系统，想问问哪个虚拟机比较好呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422136 我了解的有VM，KVM，Virtual Box，哪个比较好呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 emnshe — 2013-04-24 17:37
<onlylove> 看来还是乖乖的学postgre的好，免得被喷
<onlylove> rich: mysql是开源的（至少社区版是）无所谓保密什么的吧
<nyfair> 开源不是道德大棒的借口
<rich> 只能说it业中同质化竞争很严重啊 没创新
 * imtxc momo MeaCulpa palomino|working gfrog
<nyfair> rich: 你想多了，哪行哪业不是
<rich> 哈哈
<rich> 我每天是想得很多的 国内的基本是超外国的额
<nyfair> 君不见研发核武器都是间谍专家抄来抄去的
<nyfair> rich: 外国抄国内的也不少，不能一叶障目啊
<coder_> nyfair, java怎么变成间谍了
<rich> 举个列子啊 我总觉得国内抄的比较多
<nyfair> coder_: 啊，我说的java不是你那个java，我说的是70年代爪哇岛间谍事件
<rich> 根本不是抄而是偷
<nyfair> 谷歌拼音输入法
<rich> 中国一向是逆向工程仿造的大师
<rich> 我们买那个苏33的生产线简直物超所值
<chenxiongfei> 做好自己就行了
<nyfair> 天朝人士总喜欢自嘲说麻花疼到处抄，被视为创新典范的google不也是到处抄的
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 基于poco c++实现的高效多线程服务器设计模式---------lf leader/followers http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422137 lf leader/followers是分布式系统底层常用的快速分离网络请求的设计模式。 poco c++是一套风格清爽，易读易学的开源基础库。目前比较遗憾的是网络 核心中没有实现lf leader/ …
<nyfair> 就连google这个搜索引擎本身都是抄yahoo的
<onlylove> google到处卖
<onlylove> 哦，到处买
<rich> tencent 还不是靠抄起的家
<onlylove> 麻花抄的太明显
<nyfair> google抄的不明显？拼音输入法的词库里都有搜狗开发人员的名字
<onlylove> 准确点说，麻花抄的太低劣，仅仅是靠用户数量
<rich> 枯6 tudou  那个不是抄YouTube的
<onlylove> 那个是google中国
<rich> facebook twitter 也是受害者
<nyfair> google talk在招手
<onlylove> rich: 那你找方校长去吧，国内你直接访问twitter试试
<rich> 我用翻墙
<nyfair> google talk, google codes, google plus, 哪个不是抄的
<onlylove> rich: 诺大中国有几个会翻墙的
<chenxiongfei> 1
<rich> 我的twitter 估计都被封冻了吧 好久没进去了
<chenxiongfei> 你现在是翻墙看youtubei.com
<gfrog> imtxc: 老实儿工作。
<chenxiongfei> 吗？
<nyfair> 麻花疼是靠抄起家的，但是qq确实是最好的ime
<rich> 你朝我 我朝你 大家把票子挣了皆大欢喜
<nyfair> google是最好的搜索引擎么？
<rich> bing
<chenxiongfei> google不是唯一的，但是最适用的是他
<nyfair> 在天朝度娘比google香港好用100倍
<rich> 内事问百度外事问bing
<onlylove> bing准确度一般
<onlylove> baidu……我不说什么了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你搜中文不用百度用什么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 百度搜八卦消息比较可靠
<chenxiongfei> do you 360?
<chenxiongfei> 有在360工作的吗？
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且在断词水平上，百度比google强不了多少
<imtxc> gfrog: 你怎么知道我这个点了还没下班在工作
<onlylove> nyfair: 百度可以指定站点搜索么，就是site: 某个网站
<imtxc> freeflying: 给你推荐个塞子哦 国产的 AM800
<nyfair> onlylove: 请上干货
<chenxiongfei> sure
<onlylove> nyfair: 请自行用百度和google搜索“饼都”
<gfrog> imtxc: 你白天太咸了
<rich> 和谐最重要 
<onlylove> 而且google可以搜索指定类型的文件
<nyfair> onlylove: 这只能说明这两都一样糟糕啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有，陈浩那个拒用百度的文章你看了吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 擦 你居然看出来了。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 一到晚上就没时间IRC了
<onlylove> nyfair: 百度可是中文引擎
<nyfair> onlylove: 他是谁？他的观点与我何干
<gfrog> imtxc: 少聊irc，多学习。你多学学壕基铛
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，也就是百度竞价那点事
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩恩
<nyfair> onlylove: 我是中国人，我也不知道饼都是什么，你用这种举例有意义？
<chenxiongfei> imtxc 好好学习
 * imtxc momo gfrog 去干活儿
<imtxc> chenxiongfei: momo
<onlylove> nyfair: 我想知道，所以我要搜下
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 问题是说， google 的中文分词做得很烂。
<skraito> hellow
<nyfair> onlylove: google ad就干净吗？
<rich> 能介绍个想pirate bay 那种资源共享的网站吗谢谢 
<skraito> :)
<onlylove> nyfair: 比百度干净
<skraito> anyone would like to join our whitehat hackers team ##0x71 from china ?
<onlylove> nyfair: 我认识很多玩游戏的因为百度被盗号
<nyfair> onlylove: 上干货
<onlylove> nyfair: 只是因为搜索多玩盒子的时候点了第一个
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……百度的一样烂。
<rich> 想学匿名者所
<nyfair> onlylove: 那只能说明你认识的很多人不用google，因为它在天朝根本不好用
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&bs=%E5%A4%9A%E7%8E%A9%E7%9B%92%E5%AD%90&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_spt=3&wd=%E5%89%91%E4%B8%89%E5%A4%9A%E7%8E%A9%E7%9B%92%E5%AD%90&rsv_sug3=1&inputT=1297
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 剑三多玩盒子_百度搜索
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] lol.duowan.com/hezi/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 英雄联盟盒子官方网站-多玩LOL插件-下载 (@ duowan.com)
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是被盗号只能说百度把虚假的东西放在前面
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个地址不对吗？
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 那个是lol的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我在百度上搜索“多玩盒子”，第一个结果是这个地址。
<nyfair> onlylove: 这事你怪度娘，人家有时间安排人力专门管这个？谁给钱多就第一呗，google不也是，那堆代刷google ad的皮包公司都是假的？
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 我没说全，剑三的
<nyfair> 而且baidu受骗的多更验证了天朝人民都不爱用google
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦，一个推广链接啊。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以用google试试
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=%E5%89%91%E4%B8%89%E5%A4%9A%E7%8E%A9%E7%9B%92%E5%AD%90&oq=%E5%89%91%E4%B8%89%E5%A4%9A%E7%8E%A9%E7%9B%92%E5%AD%90&gs_l=hp.3..0.4462.7979.0.8395.3.3.0.0.0.0.582.1125.5-2.2.0...0.0...1c..11.psy-ab.4TFgtAYGKH0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45580626,d.aGc&fp=54fc5799017d5ea6&biw=1440&bih=740&safe=active
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Google
<onlylove> 搜的是同样的关键字
<onlylove> 其实他们本可以直接在多玩网站下载，但是偏偏偷懒用百度
<rich> 谁知道 匿名者的图片能在哪里下啊 我想做桌面
<onlylove> 然后下到病毒了
<onlylove> 准确点说是盗号木马
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是推广链接，这个说明百度对推广链接缺乏信用度认证。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 结果被恶意网站购买了关键字。
<nyfair> onlylove: 多玩盒子传统的说法自然就是lol的，你认识的那非主流非要用那种，还加了其他的简称，怪谁？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<onlylove> nyfair: 你错了，多玩是个游戏网站，最早的盒子就是针对剑三的插件
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我玩剑三的时候，装的插件就是多玩的盒子插件。
<onlylove> nyfair: 只不过后来lol流行了，然后才这样
<nyfair> onlylove: 最早有什么用，你去马路上随便抓个小学生问问
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 多玩盒子和 173 的大脚插件有什么差别？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉后者很久没有更新了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 马路上的小学生不能玩剑三吧？
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 后者玩不下去了，太卡
<nyfair> onlylove: 另外baidu搜出来一点问题都没有，我不知道有啥好黑的
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 实际上盒子也卡
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得那个要绑定身份的，说是禁止未成年用户玩。
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为被举报的太多了
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=剑三多玩盒子
<onlylove> nyfair: 这是净化以后的，你要是放几个月之前你试试
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 百度搜索的结果是没问题的。
<nyfair> onlylove: 那多好啊，还有举报机制，要是google是错的连个举报都没有
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但最上面那个不是搜索结果，而是推广链接。
<onlylove> nyfair: 请问百度的举报机制在哪
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] google 好像也有反馈机制。
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 很多人会直接点第一个
<nyfair> onlylove: 你自己说的，5秒钟就给自己打脸？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://qingting.baidu.com/index
<onlylove> nyfair: 我说的是我说的，但是我不知道百度的举报在哪
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个吗？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我是不是该问你google的举报在哪里？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没说google有举报
<onlylove> nyfair: google的广告颜色不一样的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 百度的反馈，就是我发的那个吧？
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以我的结论是这不是度娘该被黑的地方，相反是做的比google好的地方
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] google 的反馈好像是一个 dmca 的版权信息提交页面。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 说起来，你们两个在吵的是什么？
<nyfair> 争论天朝和国外的抄袭的利弊问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不用给度娘洗白了，懒得和你争，因为那些人都因为百度被盗号了，百度也要稍微收敛点，注意自己的名声，不然和中关村那么臭就真没人用了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 怎么扯到 google 和百度上了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得 google 也是能收购就收购，收购不了的就自己抄一份。
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 你说的这点确实，google就这样做的，但是google的准确度比度娘好很多
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，低智商的人都不用google，所以没有人因为google被盗号。而高智商的人也不会被骗，这逻辑天衣无缝，无敌了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 对于技术类问题的话， google 的结果要准确很多。
<abinez> 毒娘广告很坑爹的精准
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，很多中文关键词，排在最前面的都是百度百科或百度知道的页面……
<nyfair> 是的，但是技术类问题在整个互联网的搜索关键词里没多少比重
<abinez> 特别是木马连接之类的关键词
<nyfair> 而且你用的关键词也是英文吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以以前看有人抱怨过，到 google 上搜，最后搜到的还是百度的网站。
<abinez> 钓鱼网站之类的
<abinez> 毒娘一搜就是一大堆，一望无际的烦死了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 百度确实应该核实一下购买“百度推广”关键词的网站的资格。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 虽然说是在商言商，不过这样拿钱就可以买关键词，有损百度的形象。
<nyfair> youtube也该疏导下各类轮子视频凸显在网站上的资格
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] youtube 没有那个理由吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 毕竟法轮功在美国是合法的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 虽然，好像因为它们宣传的方式有些扰民，受到过一些外国人的抱怨。
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 嗯，别太招摇，这irc有log的
<nyfair> 我也不在意啊，我还用着轮子的翻墙工具呢
<onlylove> 那货居然还能用
<nyfair> 要不是轮子犯贱，哪里来的墙？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34439
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 维基百科从MySQL迁移到MariaDB
<onlylove> 和轮子没啥关系的，很多藏独，东突
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] MySQL 和 MariaDB 现在的差别大吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] onlylove 说得不对。
<onlylove> 其实我很想制度他还有姑娘没
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 墙最早就是对付轮子的网站的。
<onlylove> s/制度/知道
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是轮子在外国搞了不少宣传的网站，还往国内发很多宣传的垃圾邮件。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 于是，政府就搞了墙。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 再后来，发现这个很“好用”，就到处滥用。
<nyfair> 所以说，轮子有义务给与每个天朝公民vpn
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个真的没有什么义务。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 本来轮子的工具主要就是给墙内的信徒上它们的网站用的。
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 你制造的麻烦，你不给解决，管杀不管埋
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 轮子就是个导火索而已。
<yunfan> 我现在有点怀疑轮子也是假的
<yunfan> 轮子网站老是捧胡温习 从来看不到对他们的坏话
<onlylove> 轮子网站一直喊着审批江
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • bumblebee http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422138 今天Bumblebee 3.2发布了，请问现在怎么在ubuntu里安装它呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wrb2013 — 2013-04-24 17:57
<onlylove> 下班半小时了，不扯了
<nyfair> rm -rf /usr /bumblebee 又回来了？
<nyfair> 下班半小时了，不扯了
<nyfair> 回家回家
<nyfair> 唔喵
<rich> 哈哈 你也用轮子的翻墙软件啊
<yunfan> 怀疑是tg内斗的网站
<x-lucky> iMadper: 在不？
<abinez> 不在
<abinez> 开吃去了
<coder_> 有人使用windows吗
<coder_> windows可以使用java吗
<coder_> 小弟想学习java
<coder_> 求大侠指导
<coder_> 没有说话吗
<x-lucky> abinez: 你怎么知道的?
<abinez> 晚饭开吃时间啊
<mk3548208> coder_: 你先了解下java
<coder_> mk3548208, java有前途吗
<abinez> 不吃饭，难道睡大觉或者去逛街啊？
<coder_> mk3548208, 我打算学习
<abinez> java渣渣
<abinez> 木有钱途
<mk3548208> coder_: 不知道
<abinez> 随便抓一把程序猿都是会java的
<mk3548208> coder_: 语言就是一种工具，看你怎么用了
<coder_> abinez, mk3548208 使用java可以温饱吗
<abinez> 学别的吧，烧年
<coder_> coder_, 小弟没饭吃，
<mk3548208> coder_: 你学的好温饱什么都没问题，但学习这个要很长时间的，不是你想象的这么简单的
<abinez> 温饱是喝开水的都温饱的啦
<coder_> mk3548208, 哦，好谢谢
<mk3548208> 话说thunderbird停止开发了吗，我用里面的irc感觉很不错
<abinez> 那个渣渣啦
<abinez> 现在还有谁用那个渣渣的雷鸟客户端
<mk3548208> coder_: 从你刚才提出的问题，我建议你多了解下计算机
<mk3548208> abinez: 我觉得很不错呀
<mk3548208> abinez: 那你用什么irc
<mk3548208> abinez: 我刚刚抛弃xchat
<abinez> 那你现在用的神马客户端？
<abinez> 我用的是Ubuntu系统自带的
<mk3548208> thunderbird
<coder_> mk3548208, 好的
<abinez> empathy
<abinez> coder_: 最好想清楚啦
<abinez> 别到时侯后悔
<coder_> abinez, 求指点
<abinez> 一旦学了就要学到精通的
<coder_> abinez, 不学java学什么呢
<abinez> 别半途而废
<coder_> abinez, 哦
<coder_> abinez, 好的谢谢
<abinez> 学好了，精通了，高手了，大神了。美工都赚钱的
<coder_> abinez, java美工怎么做
<x-lucky> totem支持mkv格式的视频吗？
<abinez> 有解码器就支持
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 管道菜单openbox-menu --terminal="lxterminal -e"的输出无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422142 我的openbox，在menu-cach 0.3.3之后，应用程序菜单就会提示： 管道菜单openbox-menu --terminal="lxterminal -e"的输出无效 无法显示应用程序菜单。 menu.xml相应的语句是： <menu execute="openbox-menu -- …
<x-lucky> abinez: 但是解码器安装失败了
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> 你用的什么系统
<abinez> 你添加了源了么？
<coder_> 请问大婶们 我学习c#还是java呢
<jiero> 真的有女孩对我感兴趣么。
<yunfan> coder_: 你喜欢吃黄桃味的大便还是水蜜桃味的大便?
<iMadper> x
<iMadper> coder_: 这里大婶不多
<mk3548208> coder_, 你精通了一门语言学别的都很快的，既然下定决心就去做
<mk3548208> coder_, 你如果不是热爱计算机的话，最好别强迫自己学这个，不然很痛苦的
<jiero> coder_: 你喜欢吃火烧味的大便？
<jiero> iMadper: 大神
<coder_> 是大神。。。大错了
<coder_> mk3548208, 哦这样子，好！我去报名了
 * jiero 还是摸摸 iMadper 今天不用去官僚主义集散地了。
<coder_> yunfan, 请指教
<iMadper> ! momo jiero 
<madper> jiero: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 想要烧 imadper 眉毛
<iMadper> jiero: ... 何必嘞...
<coder_> jiero, 为什么叫火烧味呢
<coder_> 请问有培训人员吗，小弟想转行IT
<iMadper> 我也想转行it, 有啥要求吗? 
<airead> 什么是IT
<^k^> : define:IT http://g.cn I.T Official Website | Being the ever avant-garde, I.T has been bringing in the most cutting edge fashion labels around the globe with an unerring vision, the ...
<airead> 什么是IT业
<^k^> : define:IT业 http://g.cn 資訊業又稱IT業、電腦工業，為一切與電腦相關的軟硬體行業總稱，有硬體製造的 類似傳統工業模式也有軟體撰寫和客戶服務的服務業，自從90年代電腦革命後資訊 業 ...
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 挨踢业
<airead> 什么是挨踢业
<^k^> : define:挨踢业 http://g.cn 女孩带新认识的男朋友去见奶奶，老太太问：小伙子你是干什么工作的？男孩很自豪 地说：奶奶，我是干IT的。老太太听完自语道：呦，怎么还有这么 ...
<airead> 什么是回家
<^k^> : define:回家 http://g.cn 有別於預先編排及眾多講員的傳統特會，會前我們只有一個指引：就是天父發出呼喚 、渴想祂的華人兒女回家。當這些餘民在「回家」聚集中，同心順服並等候主時，主就 ...
<airead> 什么是Imadper
<^k^> : define:Imadper http://g.cn You have three (3) options to view interactive maps. iMapper A provides simple map interaction functionality only, but will support most browsers. iMapper B and ...
<iMadper> airead:  ... ...
<airead> 什么是火烧馍
<^k^> : define:火烧馍 http://g.cn 火烧馍是北方部分地区，在小年的时候炕制的一种馒头，馒头可夹杂调味或者是韭菜 等调味菜，或甜或咸。其形卷，状扁，其味美。 在河南大部分地区，有二十三小年炕 ...
<airead> iMadper, 原来你的名字是这个典故啊
<iMadper> airead: 啥典故?
<airead> ^k^ 已经说了啊
<iMadper> airead: 这是典故?!
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 什么是蝉
<x-lucky> iMadper: hi
<iMadper> x-lucky: hi
<airead> will support most browsers. iMapper B and ...
<iMadper> airead: ................................................................
<airead> 88 回家了
<iMadper> ^k^: /ignore airead 
<x-lucky> 有人对硬件了解的吗？
<airead> iMadper, 不要这样吧
<iMadper> x-lucky: 直接问就好. 
<iMadper> airead: 你老调戏kk, 我让kkignore你
<airead> 走了
<iMadper> airead: lol~
<iMadper> !
<iMadper> ! momo airead 
<madper> airead: 代表我家主人 momo 你~ momo~
<airead> 我那是有用的
<iMadper> airead: ... bye~
<x-lucky> 我想五一回家帮我哥哥装一个电脑。。。
<Ein> 什么是蝉
<^k^> : define:蝉 http://g.cn 蝉（學名：Cicadidae）是昆虫纲同翅目半翅亚目的其中一科，由于其雄性（艮卦）发出 的声响类似中文的「ㄆㄧㄣ」，所以又叫拼。蝉具有透明且有脉纹的翅膀和分得很开的 ...
<iMadper> x-lucky: 那你随便问, 这里很多人都懂.
<coder_> x-lucky, 装一个p4回去吧！
<x-lucky> 我想网购回来配件自己组装，怎么样？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 可以. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你有经验吗?
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我还从来没装过电脑
<x-lucky> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> x-lucky: 那你会在主板和机箱链接跳线的时候觉得很麻烦, 别的地方还好吧. 不会太难. 
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我在淘宝下单怎么样？
<laper> hi，电脑无线网不能用了*_*，怎么办？http://paste.kde.org/731252/
<iMadper> x-lucky: 直接京东多好. 
<iMadper> laper: 说明你把开关关了. 你的无线开关
<x-lucky> iMadper: 用淘宝好多年了，还没用过京东买东西
<iMadper> x-lucky: 没必要taobao. 京东靠谱.
<coder_> if_else, 
<iMadper> laper: sudo rfkill unblock all
<laper> 恩，已经试过了，也重置过bios的设置，可就是不起作用呐
<x-lucky> iMadper: 好吧，我试试，现在在想买什么硬件
<iMadper> laper:  Hard blocked: yes   说明你电脑上面的硬件开关已经关了
<Ein> 求推荐路由器。200以内。可刷DDWRT的。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 问这种问题, 一般都是需要说出你的预算, 买电脑干嘛用之类的. 
<iMadper> Ein: 考虑 巴法罗的路由器不?
<laper> iMadper: 是啊，可是就是不行
<Ein> 没听说过巴法罗的。孤陋寡闻了。
<Ein> 我去问下谷歌
<x-lucky> iMadper: 3000块左右用来打街头篮球的
<laper> iMadper: 在windows下也不行了
<iMadper> Ein: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/95765
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BUFFALO 巴法络 WHR-G300N V2 无线路由器（可刷DD-WRT）　99元（可用5元券，实际94元，易迅网上海站）-易迅网上海站-国内促销,网络设备 - 什么值得买
<iMadper> x-lucky: 算上显示器/机箱/电源之类的, 总共3k?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 恩, 可以. 
<x-lucky> 显卡天梯图这东西靠谱不？
<iMadper> 啥东西?
<coder_> T_T大神们！！！
<x-lucky> iMadper: 他没说和我说具体预算，我自己想的
<iMadper> coder_: 你要干嘛? 别哭. 
<coder_> 小弟是一只迷途小羔羊，求指点
<iMadper> x-lucky: 那就明确需求再说
<skraito> hi all
<iMadper> coder_: 你要去哪儿, 小羊?
<coder_> iMadper, 有java大神吗
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<laper> coder_: 有多小？别迷茫啊
<x-lucky> iMadper: 需求就是打街头篮球
<coder_> iMadper, 求培训
<skraito> is there anyone from #ubuntu-cn wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71
<iMadper> x-lucky: 预算也是需求. 
<iMadper> coder_: 为了上岗, 还是为了多学东西?
<coder_> iMadper, 上岗
<x-lucky> iMadper: soga
<iMadper> coder_: 搞运维去? 这个比较容易快速上岗. 
<iMadper> coder_: 这个房间写java估计没几个.
<coder_> iMadper, 不搞那，小弟想写代码吃饭
<iMadper> coder_: java培训? 那你来错地方了...
<coder_> iMadper, 运维什么的，小弟厌倦了
<iMadper> coder_: 开发有, 不过c/c++这个频道里多一些. 
<x-lucky> 我用你那个网站下载的时评用totem没打开唉
<coder_> iMadper, 那什么语言或平台好呢
<coder_> iMadper, 哦
<x-lucky> iMadper: 是不是我下载过程中出了问题
<iMadper> coder_: 没有什么好不好, 只是这个频道里用java的人少. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我说的网站? 
<coder_> iMadper, 哦
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不是直接apt-get insta
<iMadper> x-lucky: 就可以了吗? 还需要用网站?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 哦, 你说视频. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: mkv的? 用smplayer解压无压力. 
<iMadper> s/解压/播放/
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我下载中间重启n次了，文件会不会有破坏？
<iMadper> jiero: 罗姐, 我每天一到八点就困... 是不是快死了...
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不会的. bt是有md5验证的.
<coder_> iMadper, 大家喜欢游戏吗
<iMadper> coder_: 这你去问大家, 别问我. 我不玩游戏.
<coder_> iMadper, 为什么游戏到用C++写游戏不用java呢
<iMadper> coder_: 效率.
<coder_> iMadper, 怎么体现呢
<iMadper> coder_: 同一个算法, 用c++写出来, 比用java的快. 
<coder_> iMadper, 游戏玩的时候快？
<iMadper> coder_: 恩.
<coder_> iMadper, 用java写的玩就会卡吗？
<iMadper> coder_: 不一定呀, 所以也有游戏是java写的. 不过大型游戏就没有了
<x-lucky> iMadper: 对了，我现在在基地，怎么让我看到ipv6的速度呢？
<coder_> iMadper, 哦
<iMadper> x-lucky: 下在, 然后看下载速度呗.
<coder_> iMadper, 那请问哪里有好的C++培训呢
<iMadper> coder_: 有比自学更靠谱的方法吗?
<coder_> iMadper, 小弟很想写游戏
<coder_> iMadper, 不知道
<x-lucky> 我的一个视频是昨天下载的今天接着下载的，速度还是500+
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你不是说过要去一个ipv6的专门网站吗？
<iMadper> coder_: 自学, 唯一方法吧. 有些如何用python写游戏的书. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: bt.neu6.edu.cn
<coder_> iMadper, 书名？
<iMadper> coder_: 自己搜
<coder_> :)
<jiero> iMadper: 不要着急着死啊。
<laper> 无线网卡仍无解，求指教
<laper> hi，电脑无线网不能用了*_*，怎么办？http://paste.kde.org/731252/
<iMadper> coder_: http://inventwithpython.com/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Invent Your Own Computer Games with Python
<iMadper> jiero: 但是每天都很困..
<iMadper> jiero: 想睡死过去...
<jiero> iMadper: 很多人都这样。
<iMadper> Z_Z
<coder_> iMadper, 下载了
<iMadper> code
<iMadper> coder_:  不用跟我汇报... 
<x-lucky> iMadper: 这个网页还是没打开，难道我的基地也没有ipv6吗？
<endle> 咨询一下，C语言里，全局变量建议放到哪个文件里？
<laper> iMadper: 有什么想法没，关于无线网卡Hard blocked: yes
<coder_> iMadper, 我还是汇报了
<iMadper> 你用的是 ipv4, x-lucky 
<x-lucky> iMadper: :(
<iMadper> endle: 非const的, 放.h文件里.
<endle> iMadper, roger
<iMadper> laper: 没, 一定是你关了硬件开关.
<laper> iMadper: 没啊，都试过了，fn+f5, bios reset，小开关，
<iMadper> 小开关
<iMadper> 物理开关. 
<laper> 恩，
<iMadper> laper: 那就没办法了. 
<ppc_echo> ;-)
<iMadper> laper: 去找耶稣吧. 
<laper> aaaaaaa，神救我吧
<iMadper> laper: 神现在不在.
 * iMadper Zzzzz
<laper> 什么时间有空呐，
<iMadper> laper: 一般白天他上班的时候都上线吧..
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你知道登录密钥环吗？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 听说过. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 听说过这么个名字.
<laper> iMadper: 你一直在线呐，做网管？
<iMadper> laper: 不是
<iMadper> laper: 网管? 你说网吧那种?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求高手指点 如何设置双硬盘三启动win7+ubuntu+xp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422145 刚刚开始接触linux，想装上试试 我目前的状况如下： 我台式机有两块硬盘，硬盘一装了win7 而后又装了ubuntu，硬盘二装了xp，都是两个硬盘独立安装的 硬盘一的启动是用easyBCD做的双启动 …
<x-lucky> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> laper: 我身体素质不行, 当不了网管.
<laper> iMadper:其实我不太懂哪，还没下班？
<iMadper> laper: 7*24工作制
<laper> iMadper: 感觉我上线的时候，你都在呐
<iMadper> laper: 说明我是宅男.
<laper> iMadper: O_O, 自由职业？
<iMadper> laper: 无业游民
<laper> iMadper: 没这糟糕吧
 * iMadper 在听 <床头灯>
<iMadper> laper: 我没胡说. 
<laper> iMadper: 那么不去做事了呐
<iMadper> laper: 没地方要我
<iMadper> laper: 懒
<laper> iMadper: 不是吧，大家眼中你是大神阿
<iMadper> laper: 因为新人太多了. 这里的老人都知道我很水
<laper> iMadper: 至少在我眼中，不代表神
<laper> iMadper: 也可已尝试下house work
<iMadper> laper: how?
<iMadper> laper: 去freelancer这类的网站接项目做?
<laper> iMadper: 具体就不清楚了诶，你问问这里的“老人”？
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。你不是和rh签约了？
<iMadper> jiero: 很早之前的实习?
 * iMadper call my mother.
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。没了？
<wujie> :-[
<andyhou> test
<^k^> andyhou, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<wujie> 大家在干嘛啊啊
<yunfan> 恩
<jiero> cherrot: 好久不见
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 在干嘛啊
<cherrot> jiero, 好久不见～
<wujie> 我现在在找工作啊
<wujie> 有没有适合的
<jiero> roylez 你就放弃吧。看样子是得不到了。
<jiero> roylez 美女自己找去，对方未必肯嫁那么远。
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子好。
<cherrot> jiero, 云南天气好棒 来玩儿啊
<roylez_> jiero: 擦，你告诉她，为了终身幸福，再远也值得啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你在云南啊？
<cherrot> jiero, 回学校了
<andyhou> 。。。
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cherrot> 教育网提供了ipv6，有几种方式可以只用ipv6上网？ 
<jiero> cherrot 哦。
<KelvanSun> 这里有谁Google+的吗？
<ginuerzh> 我经常上
<dchxcrow> 我有哈
<KelvanSun> 互回一下？
<KelvanSun> 互加一下？
<KelvanSun> ginuerzh: 郑锐是你吗？
<jiero> cherrot 会不会是你最后一次回学校？
<x-lucky> 谁给我个音乐下载的网址啊？
<airead> x-lucky, http://music.baidu.com/
<^k^> airead ... ⇪ 百度音乐-中国第一音乐门户
<x-lucky> airead: 这个资源好少
<airead> x-lucky, 哦，也是好些歌都找不到了
<x-lucky> airead: 有没有更好的啊？
<andyhou> 我一般都在豆瓣听原创
<andyhou> 花粥的你听过么
<andyhou> 最近有点火
<x-lucky> andyhou: 我主要是下载在手机里
<timux> x-lucky: 1g1g.com   5sing.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 亦歌-自由自在听音乐 (@ 1g1g.com)
<andyhou> x-lucky: 用耳机听太伤
<x-lucky> andyhou: 在宿舍不用耳机听还能怎么办
<jiero> x-lucky: 出去听
<andyhou> x-lucky: 声音放小点
<x-lucky> jiero: 你大学是这样过来的吗？
<jiero> x-lucky: 我的大学是没有宿舍的
<x-lucky> jiero: 你什么大学这么高端？
<jiero> 。。。
<andyhou> 家里顿不用
<roylez_> jiero: 你邮寄给我的妹子呢？
<jiero> roylez_: 消失了。
<jiero> roylez_: 去死。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 我没兴趣的妹子你事后要。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.10 下使用zendstudio无法切换中文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422149 zendstudio中一直无法使用中文输入法，以前一个ubuntu版本也是这个问题。 各位有什么成功的方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wykuger — 2013-04-24 21:28
<zhanshime> 辞职了
<iMadper> andyhou: 耳机一点儿都不伤耳朵.
<iMadper> andyhou: 也有专业的听力保护研究机构, 也出耳机.
<andyhou> iMadper:那太贵啊
<iMadper> andyhou: 不, 入耳式耳机保护听力. 
<iMadper> andyhou: 耳机伤耳朵是个缪传.
<andyhou> iMadper: 我就再用入耳，不过是手机带的
<iMadper> andyhou: 当年做助听器之类的厂商, 现在不少都去做入耳式耳机了. 比如 weston
<andyhou> iMadper: 好有研究
<iMadper> andyhou: 恩, 我只是想纠正: 耳机伤耳朵 这一说法.
<andyhou> iMadper: 你咋知道的，在哪儿看得？果壳么
<iMadper> andyhou: 之前看过音特美的介绍
<andyhou> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> 音特美还是因美特来的?
<imtxc_away> iMadper: 不是有好几个好塞子是助听器厂子出的么
<imtxc>  /ingnore list
 * imtxc 擦 weechat 怎么 /ignore 不好用
 * imtxc 哦好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • C 语言 冒泡排序问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422150 本人刚刚学编程，用冒泡排序法写了个小程序（输入10个数字从小到大排序），结果输入数字不管空格还是回车都泥牛入海了，求解。 Code: #include <stdio.h> int main() {         printf("Enter 10 numbers and I will sort it:)\n"); …
<andyhou> imtxc: 你再用微信上irc?
<imtxc> andyhou: 没有呀 何处此言？
<andyhou> imtxc: 你刚才说的啊 weechat 怎么 /ignore 不好用
<imtxc> andyhou: 恩，weechat 是一个 irc 客户端
<imtxc> andyhou: 你说的那个约炮软件是 wechat
<imtxc> andyhou: 亲测，效果没想象的好。
<andyhou> imtxc: 哦，我还以为是wechat
<former> 谁说微信是约炮软件？
<former> 我从没摇出来过那种人
<andyhou> former: 反正可以约
<andyhou> former: 你功力不行
<former> 唉，确实步行
<former> 你摇出来过？
<andyhou> former: 练练就行了
<iMadper> imtxc: mutt, 怎么显示html的邮件?
<former> 我摇的基本都是寂寞的，但没有人表示有意思的
<former> 。。。
<iMadper> former: 你要主动. 
<iMadper> former: 来, 现在就去邀请 imtxc 
<former> 女的？
<imtxc>  /ignore list
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> former: as you wish.
<iMadper> imtxc: 问你呢.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是怎么显示html的邮件的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我试了一下, 后台用 html2text  html2text_py, pandoc 效果都不太好. pandoc的勉强能接受
<former> imadper:imtxc是微信号？
<iMadper> former: 你没看到 imtxc 本人就在这里?
<imtxc> former: 是两个人 恩
<former> 看到了，我还以为她微信号也是这个
<\rs> muttrc: auto_view text/html
<former> imtxc你好啊。。。你是女的不？
<\imtxc> \q: 对不住啊，占用你的符号
<\imtxc> former: 我不知道什么是女的
<former> 就是和男的不一样的类人动物
<iMadper> \q: 不是, 我想知道后台用什么处理的转换. 
<airead> 什么是女的
<iMadper> \q: 我不用mutt, 我用mu4e, 我现在试了几个转换后端, 但是没有找到合适的.
<\imtxc> former: 那不是基老么
<\imtxc> former: 你仔细找会找到的
<former> 基佬是两者之间
<airead> 黑，我真的好想你
<former> 那你尿尿蹲着还是站着？
<\q> iMadper: emacs的，好高端……
<former> @imtxc   @\imtxc
<airead> 什么是嘘嘘
<andyhou> 练习编程，在github上添加代码是不是快一些
<^k^> : define:嘘嘘 http://g.cn 請問去年時有在高雄新富店丁丁藥局舉辦噓噓樂尿布買一送一的活動當時還有贈送 一支折疊式迷你吹風機。因為當場沒檢查就拿回家了直到最近拿出來用才發現壞了。
<\imtxc> ..
<iMadper> \q: 现在我用的是后台调用 pandoc -f html -t plain 来转换
<iMadper> \q: 不过效果不好, 官方推荐的html2text效果更渣.
<\imtxc> 有没有什么命令在所有客户端里面过滤人
<former> imtxc:请问是哪个？这样我们就能define了
<\q> iMadper: 搭過bugzilla？
<\q> iMadper: 我用 ~/.mailcap text/html; t=%{charset} \; w3m -dump -ppc 9 -I ${t/2312/18030} -T text/html %s | sed -n '/[^[:blank:]]/,/^[[:blank:]]*$/p'; copiousoutput
<\imtxc> former, 什么
<iMadper> \q: 没搭过... 
<former> imadper弱弱的问句这是啥？
<iMadper> former: 哪句?
<former> imtxc你是蹲着还是站着
<airead> 什么是莫明我就喜欢你
<former> imadper就那一堆乱码的那个
<\imtxc> former, fuck
<^k^> : define:莫明我就喜欢你 http://g.cn 莫名我就喜歡妳深深地愛上妳沒有理由沒有原因莫名我就喜歡妳深深地愛上妳從見 ... 從指縫中溜走還說再見張：不夠時間好好來愛你莫：早該停止風流的遊戲合：願被你 ... 都不能瞭解我是多麼的想你多麼的想看到你你明知道我還在迷戀曇花一現的 …
<iMadper> former: 乱码? 没看到呀
<former>  [22:38] (\q) iMadper: 我用 ~/.mailcap text/html; t=%{charset} \; w3m -dump -ppc 9 -I ${t/2312/18030} -T text/html %s | sed -n '/[^[:blank:]]/,/^[[:blank:]]*$/p'; copiousoutput
<former> 这个
<iMadper> former: 用w3m来把html导出成text文档的
<former> 什么又是w3m
<former> 算了我还是度娘吧
<iMadper> ! google former 
<madper> former: 你在问我家主人问题前, 有搜索过google吗? 我家主人是不会回复google上已经有上万篇教程的问题的. 请阅读<提问的智慧>, 并且每次提问前考虑, 自己为得到答案做过什么! 谢谢.
<\imtxc> 。。。
<former> 好吧;-)，它都这样了
<airead> iMadper, 你的机器人啊，用的哪个
<iMadper> airead: 自己写的. 
<\imtxc> 少ignore一个。。。
<iMadper> airead: 写成了irssi的插件.
<airead> iMadper, 这样啊
<iMadper> airead: 主要是irssi的插件容易写, 连写带调试, 总共30分钟.
<airead> iMadper, 现在都有什么功能，就那个 momo~
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥国产塞子啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥国产塞子?
<\imtxc> freeflying, am800
<iMadper> freeflying: 你想要买个国产塞子?
<\imtxc> freeflying, 那个我听了，很不错，反正值那个价格
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<freeflying> imtxc: 多少钱
<imtxc> freeflying, 200
<imtxc> freeflying, 样子也挺好的。在这个价位里面真不错
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 发布了吗，倒计时了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422153 13.04能准时发布吗，开始等待…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2013-04-24 22:25
<freeflying> imtxc: 链接发来看看
<imtxc> freeflying, 手机不方便哇，淘宝搜搜am800
<freeflying> imtxc: 好的
<freeflying> imtxc: 298啊，好贵
<imtxc> freeflying, 200能到手
<imtxc> freeflying, 刀之
<freeflying> imtxc: 淘宝能刀？
<imtxc> freeflying, 必须能啊
<andyhou> niubi
<imtxc> 或者收二手，
<imtxc> 有很多仅拆封的
<zlszk> 如何获取地图的坐标点和街道连通信息，就是每个交叉路口的坐标和哪两个交叉路口相连的信息
<andyhou> am800 这外观有点邪恶
<iMadper> freeflying: 膳魔师 象印 哪个好?
<freeflying> 象印
<iMadper> freeflying: ok!
<freeflying> iMadper: 膳魔师的做工跟它没法比
<iMadper> freeflying: 好的, 懂了
<\q> zlszk: jump point search?
<zlszk> \q, 什么意思？我想得到一个城市的地图，但是用数据描述的不是图形
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0029XFWNG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0029XFWNG&m=A3KB7XYG03LIW1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: OKAMOTO Crown 60-Count Pack: Health & Personal Care
<iMadper> freeflying: 杯子? 我噶没购买了象印.
<iMadper> freeflying: 冈本.. 我用不到呀...
<freeflying> iMadper: 你不是有妹子吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 还没结婚呀
<freeflying> iMadper: 结婚和用套套之间有必然联系吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 打灰机还用套套, 太浪费了
 * iMadper 饿了...
<Pudge> 尼玛，写报告写的2天2夜没睡觉了，现在依然不想睡，怎么破。。
<root____4> 还有夜猫子没
<former> 你试着闭上眼睛躺床上10分钟保证睡着
<root____4> 哈哈 
<root____4> 睡不着，来找机油
<former> 你咋没累到呢？我一天就不行了
<former> 。。。
<former> 哈哈
<former> 这儿可都是夜猫子啊
<Pudge> 我都躺了半小时了实在睡不着又起来的。
<Pudge> 心里感觉自己好累了要睡了，再不睡觉就要挂了，但是大脑各种兴奋。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 有妹子还打啥灰机啊
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<happyaron> Pudge: 躺下挺着
<happyaron> Pudge: 过会儿就不行了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9c92a573gw1e413bzy9k8j20bo2oytsc.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当年的"留德华"是这样的吗?求证？
<ofan> yooo
<knownbad> ?
<abinez> gfrog: G蛙momo
<^k^>  05:16
<skraito> hi
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<archl> I will not boot into windows7 again... its holy crap...
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-25
<former> reboot?
<thanatoid> ipv6的问题 求帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=422132
<thanatoid> 以前也有过 为这我还重装过几次。。
<lomandv> 各位前辈早上好，请教一个问题 python -m SimpleHTTPServer之后如何关闭或者停止它呢
<archl> lomandv:  ctrl+c? & 的话就 kill?
<lomandv> archl, ctrl+c? & 的话就 kill?是什么意思？
<lomandv> Ctrl + C组合键不不杀死正在运行的程序，即使它应该在终端（Ubuntu的V10）
<archl> lomandv: 你确认？
<lomandv> 我再测试一下
<archl> cherrot 摸摸小兔子。
<cherrot> archl, hello 能帮我翻译一个bug描述么
<archl> cherrot 中国的女孩不允许非男友抱抱。
<cherrot> archl, 嗯  相当严重的问题
<archl> 。
<cherrot> archl, 这个bug并不是必然发生的  英文如何表述？
<archl> cherrot 在哪里？
<archl> 不知道。
<archl> lol
<cherrot> archl, 我在学校
<archl> cherrot 。。。。乱了，我本来要问的是那bug上报的地方。。。
<archl> google translate~
<archl> cherrot: This bug is not inevitable
<cherrot> archl, thx 。 darktable的bug，导出图片时经常崩溃
<cherrot> archl, 而且直接导致关机
<archl> cherrot 是么。。。最近我没导出。。。因为觉得源文件够大了。
<cherrot> archl, 导出jpeg时出现的问题 
<jusss> http://www.baike.com/wiki/美国DEC公司?prd=so_1_doc
<archl> cherrot 哦。
<archl> cherrot 你哪里搞到的单反
<cherrot> archl, 网上买的二手
<jusss> 在签约前，他坚持要会见奥尔森
<jusss> 的妻子奥丽基。他有种奇特的看法，DEC公
<jusss> 司的成功需要一个妻子的忍耐和支持，
<jusss> 而会见的结果
<jusss> 是：“只是几分钟的时间，奥丽基和总裁之间
<jusss> 就建立了持续终生的友谊。” 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu下安装win7问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422719 本人小白，在ubuntu下用u盘安装win7是不是就不需要先建立NTFS分区和挂载ISO，是不是只用在安装完成后用EasyBCD找回启动Ubuntu的菜单就可以了？求高手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 nisionchow — 2013-04-25 8:13
<archl> cherrot 哦。没想到你喜欢上摄影了。
<cherrot> archl, 培养点业余兴趣 ;)
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> ....
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 一个风投老板要见dec老板的老婆，然后几分钟…
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 他们之间发生了什么
<jusss> MeaCulpa:  在签约前，他坚持要会见奥尔森的妻子奥丽基。他有种奇特的看法，DEC公司的成功需要一个妻子的忍耐和支持，当她丈夫一头扎进新企业时，妻子应该心甘情愿地当好贤内助扶助丈夫，而会见的结果是：“只是几分钟的时间，奥丽基和总裁之间就建立了持续终生的友谊。”
<lomandv> archl, 我在一台机上某目录下运行python -m SimpleHTTPServer命令，在内网的另一台机浏览器中输入192.168.1.103:8000为什么无法连接呢IP是对的
<archl> lomandv: 我发现windows 7默认是不能连接的
<jusss> …
<archl> jusss: 我根本就没知识，你回答吧。
<jusss> iss或权限问题？
<jusss> lomandv: 我没搞过在win7下，只在xp下搞过
<jusss> lomandv: 而且我用的是apache…
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<archl> 你相当于没说。
<jusss> archl: 嗯
<archl> roylez_ 乐透。
<jusss> roylez_: 在签约前，他坚持要会见奥尔森
<jusss> 的妻子奥丽基。他有种奇特的看法，DEC公
<jusss> 司的成功需要一个妻子的忍耐和支持，当她
<jusss> 丈夫一头扎进新企业时，妻子应该心甘情愿
<jusss> 地当好贤内助扶助丈夫。而会见的结果
<jusss> 是：“只是几分钟的时间，奥丽基和总裁之间
<jusss> 就建立了持续终生的友谊。”
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<lomandv> archl, 我两台都是ubuntu
<lomandv> 运行python -m SimpleHTTPServer后提示：no module named simplehttpserver
<jusss> …
<jusss> 都没运行能上就见鬼了吧
<cherrot> archl, 现在连编译darktable都会导致系统崩溃
<cherrot> archl, 根本没法工作了
<tryit> cherrot, 试试gentoo...
<cherrot> tryit, 不
<archl> cherrot: 。。。真的么。我因为发现自己编译一直出错很多，所以就用ppa了。
<cherrot> archl, 受不了了 报bug去
<lomandv> jusss, 请教一下为运行python -m SimpleHTTPServer后提示：no module named simplehttpserver
<jusss> lomandv: 不知道，没用过
<lomandv> jusss, 谢谢
<lomandv> archl, 请教一下为运行python -m SimpleHTTPServer后提示：no module named simplehttpserver
<jusss> lomandv: 你可以百度一下
<lomandv> jusss, 好的
<roylez_> archl: 我还没收到你发的快递
<jusss> caleb-: 拥有4k的大师
<caleb-> 念念不忘4k的jusss
<jusss> caleb-: 还有 CyrusYzGTt 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 有4k的大师来了
<caleb-> 这年头看4k又没什么…
<piggybox> lomandv: 你用的是python3吧
<MeaCulpa> lomandv: 没这个模块
<lomandv> piggybox, 我查一下看
<cherrot> ar
<MeaCulpa> py3貌似不一样了
<cherrot> archl, System crashes while exporting to jpg files   这个句子可以理解么？
<piggybox> python3得用python -m http.server
<caleb-> 话说 pythone 3.2 / 3.1 3.0 有兼容么？ <- 俺完全不了解
 * caleb- 还在用 py 2.6
<jusss> 没用过py…
<piggybox> caleb-: 3之间兼容，和2不完全兼容
<caleb-> piggybox: 了解
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtual box 装win7最小可以到几G？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422721 virtual box 想装win7，可现在win7安装起来都太大了？32bit的都要10g左右？ 大家用的win7是多大呢？ 最小的win7能小到多少G？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhkddlfdl — 2013-04-25 9:06
<caleb-> win7 不是有个精简版么，微软自家的
<lomandv> piggybox, python是2.7的
<archl> cherrot: 可以。
<ssfjhh> 怎样将paperwhite升级到最新版？
<ssfjhh> 怎样将paperwhite升级到最新版？
<piggybox> lomandv: 2.4以后自带这个模块，python没装好？
<lomandv> piggybox, 不可能啊，很多软件都要用python的啊，都没问题啊
<roylez_> caleb-: 啥4k？
<lomandv> piggybox, 不知道3.0行不行
<caleb-> roylez_: 4k高清影片
<archl> roylez_: 。。。永远没快递了。
<iOpera> lomandv: 你要干吗。
<roylez_> caleb-: ... 我以为是4k drive
<archl> roylez_: 色席子
<iOpera> caleb-: 4k种子？
<roylez_> archl: 你妹子。无良卖家
<lomandv> iOpera, 我要在两台机之间传输文件
<archl> roylez_:  用虚拟的4k屏幕替代现实的4m世界么。
<iOpera> lomandv: 2台啥系统的
<cherrot> archl, inevitable 这个词感觉不是我要表达的意思
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<lomandv> iOpera, 两台都是ubuntu
<cherrot> archl, 我想表达的是 并不是每次执行相同的操作必然会导致问题的发生 
<cherrot> archl, 可以用 inevitable 表达么？
<archl> cherrot: 我查查。那是google 翻译啊。
<archl> lol
<iOpera> lomandv: scp吧。或者gftp里面使用ssh协议。
<archl> cherrot: 果然不是。
<cherrot> archl, 你在袋鼠国待了这么久。。。还要google translate..
<lomandv> iOpera, 我是临时需要，不用常用
<archl> cherrot: 单词我不用就忘了。
<iOpera> lomandv: 我说的，就是临时的。
<lomandv> iOpera, 我想运行这个命令python -m SimpleHTTPServer
 * archl 的单词量不到高中水平了。
<iOpera> 那是httpd
<lomandv> iOpera, 然后在另一台机用浏览器访问下载文件
<cherrot> archl, This issue occurs quite often (but bla bla bla).  
<lomandv> iOpera, httpd吗
<iOpera> 你ftp一样浏览，而且更方便，安全。 lomandv
<archl> cherrot 嗯。
<lomandv> iOpera, scp或者gftp是吧，好的我先研究一下
<iOpera> SimpleHTTPServer的性能底下的。
<archl> cherrot: 我懒到底了。中文没理解好。
<cherrot> archl, 时态使用现在时还是过去时呢。。
 * cherrot 英语弱爆了 弱爆了。。
<archl> cherrot: 都好啦。
<archl> cherrot: 是不是   bug时有发生？
<iOpera> gftp，选择ssh2协议，直接ip访问。 scp是命令行直接。 lomandv
<cherrot> archl, 对 
<cherrot> archl, 我想表达 这个问题出现的相当频繁，但并不是每次都会发生
<archl> cherrot:  bug reproduced on unknown occasions ? bug 发生情况未知？
<cherrot> archl, 不是  出现的条件是已知的 但并不是每次执行操作都会出现这个bug
<jusss> iOpera:  在签约前，他坚持要会见奥尔森的妻子奥丽基。他有种奇特的看法，DEC公司的成功需要一个妻子的忍耐和支持，当她丈夫一头扎进新企业时，妻子应该心甘情愿地当好贤内助扶助丈夫。而会见的结果是：“只是几分钟的时间，奥丽基和总裁之间就建立了持续终生的友谊。”
<iOpera> jusss: 。
<jusss> iOpera: 几分钟，发生了什么吧，
<iOpera> 一见钟情
<jusss> iOpera: …
<roylez_> iOpera: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1549920/
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ The Last Stand (2013) - IMDb
<archl> cherrot: bug: crash occur when exporting to jpeg (quite often) ・ 不要在意语言啊。 
<roylez_> iOpera: 州长居然还在拍片....
<archl> cherrot: 我也不知道怎么说~
<archl> cherrot: 问 roylez
<iOpera> 2013，咋还出来拍片///
 * archl 去银行了。。。
<jusss> iOpera: a要给b投资，然后条件就是要见b妻子几分钟，这有点邪恶吧
<lomandv> iOpera, 谢谢，我先研究一下，有问题再请教
<iOpera> jusss: 这是哲学。
<iOpera> lomandv: scp才需要研究，gftp拿来就用。
<iOpera> roylez: 你羡慕州长吧。
<jusss> iOpera: 据说日本人喜欢这口，要给别人投资，就要xx那啥，日本人喜欢
<lomandv> iOpera, 那就用gftp好了，呵呵，临时用用
<iOpera> jusss: 日本的，到中国，基本是要求找小姐
<iOpera> 中国的，过去，也是这样。。
<jusss> iOpera: 那在日本本土，是不是就要找对方老婆
<iOpera> 傻子才找什么lp..
<jusss> iOpera: 感觉还邪恶
<cherrot> This issue occurs quite often (but not occurs every time). When I export .nef images(single or multiple images) to 8 bit jpeg files, after some images exported successfully (if I'm lucky enough) I get a "beep", and then my system goes to shutting down process.
<jusss> iOpera: 看过一片文章就是这样写的
<iOpera> 可能是基督教的教义，导致。 jusss lol
<iOpera> 直行待驶（死？）区。昨天发现的。你们那边有？ roylez
<jusss> iOpera: 哇咔咔，跟他做生意者，赐予你3p的权利，
<roylez_> iOpera: https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8396875/The_Last_Stand_(2013)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<iOpera> jusss: 这事情，你着酷胖扯。他极度西化，估计不在乎这些。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ... 西方很多地方比我们保守多了
<iOpera> roylez: 怀疑这老家伙的，还有激情拍片子。太老了。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 直接戳阿
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 昨天你说的，可不保守。纯动物啊
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 做生意然后就3p？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 西方很流行？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 动物还不保守？？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我怎么知道？？
<iOpera> 。。这。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 谁没事3p...人家直接功你了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: :)
<jusss> MeaCulpa:  在签约前，他坚持要会见奥尔森的妻子奥丽基。他有种奇特的看法，DEC公司的成功需要一个妻子的忍耐和支持，当她丈夫一头扎进新企业时，妻子应该心甘情愿地当好贤内助扶助丈夫。而会见的结果是：“只是几分钟的时间，奥丽基和总裁之间就建立了持续终生的友谊。”
<iOpera> roylez: 给 jusss 灌输2女1杯
<iOpera> 额。哈皮看不下去了。
<jusss> 奇特的看法 心甘情愿 忍耐 坚持 几分钟 MeaCulpa 
<wujie> :-D
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2013/04/24/is-really-human.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 最新DNA检测表明这个10年前发现的离奇生物其实是人类
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linuxmint用wubi安装的时候，选择真实分区会怎么样，不选loop.disk http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422726 在想，这样是不是会安装成一个完整的系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyf362345 — 2013-04-25 9:49
<iOpera> roylez: 下载完了。没字幕
<roylez_> iOpera: 要毛字幕
<iOpera> 去。。
<iOpera> roylez: 我看到5分钟了。你同步翻译过来。nnnnd
<jusss> iOpera: 岛国片？xxoo
<jusss> iOpera: 要中文字幕 国语发音的岛国爱情动作片
<iOpera> jusss: 某老家伙的动作片
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】新手安装ubuntu 12.10或12.04 LTS均出现安装程序崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422728 背景：win7系统，硬盘安装双系统，已经安装EasyBCD，把ISO以及casper文件夹里面的initrd.lz、vmlinuz到C盘，可以引导进入安装界面。 现象：安装ubuntu 12.10或12.04 LTS，均出现errno …
<jusss> roylez_: 这两天看了saw i ii iii，saw iii不错，saw ii真渣
<MeaCulpa> 真文艺
<MeaCulpa> saw是啥
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 电锯惊魂
<former> 弱弱的问句，这难道不是一个中文频道吗？用英语怎么说？谢谢:-P
<former> 英语差，嘿嘿
<iOpera> yinyu
<iOpera> jusss: 找一个好片子来看看
<MeaCulpa> 妈的，神了
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/13Uqk.jpeg
<former> iopera   你能帮帮我吗
<iOpera> former: ??
<former>  [10:15] (former) 弱弱的问句，这难道不是一个中文频道吗？用英语怎么说？谢谢:-P
<iOpera> .. 问 MeaCulpa
<former> 帮忙翻译下，谢谢
<roylez_> iOpera: 丫还不赶紧显灵？
<jusss> iOpera: hereafter
<iOpera> freenode，你就认为只有这一个中文频道吧。 former
<former> meaculpa:你能帮我翻译下嘛？
<iOpera> three people 3p? jusss
<MeaCulpa> former: 翻译啥
<jusss> iOpera: 这个男人来自地球，t
<former> 这难道不是一个中文频道吗？用英语怎么说？谢谢:-P
<iOpera> who are touched by death in different ways. 啥破片子哦。不看这种
<jusss> iOpera: proof 2005
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<former> meaculpa:就上面那句
<roylez_> gfrog: 基娃娃哇
<MeaCulpa> former: My humble question: How to speak this in English: "这难道不是一个中文频道吗？", Thanks!
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<iOpera> jusss: 05的。不看
<jusss> iOpera: celeste and jesse forever
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: ...
<iOpera> 动画片。 jusss
<iOpera> 额。马达加斯加3
<jusss> iOpera: 尸骨无存1 2
<MeaCulpa> former: This is a Chinese Channel isn't it?
<jusss> iOpera: 德州电锯杀人狂前传
<jusss> iOpera: 十三号星期五
<iOpera> Madagascar 3 Europes Most Wanted (2012) 720p_BRrip_scOrp_sujaidr 
<iOpera>  已上传 04-10 15:22, 大小 599.21 MiB, 上传者 sujaidr 	
<former> 恩，哦知道了，就是不会这难道不是……吗？这种，谢谢:-P
<iOpera> 没下载
<jusss> iOpera: 惊声尖叫 1-4
<iOpera> 都是假冒恐怖片？
<jusss> iOpera: 兽餐 1-3
<former> meaculpa:这难道不是……吗？    this is  ......isn't it?
<former> meaculpa:是这样吗？
<MeaCulpa> former: 差不多吧
<former> meaculpa: 谢谢
<iOpera> 。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你老点干嘛
<jusss> iOpera: 黑暗圣经 夜勤病栋
<iOpera> 这家伙发看不清的彩色。你没看见？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 看见了
<iOpera> @@
<roylez_> 神眼瞎了
<iOpera> 乐乐
<iOpera> 我要闪瞎你们的眼睛
<jusss> iOpera: die hard5 钢铁侠3 超人2013
<roylez_> jusss: 都没出的片，说毛
<iOpera> roylez_:  jusss http://imagebin.org/255286
<jusss> iOpera: 星际迷航
<roylez_> iOpera: 下都懒得下这种....
 * gfrog 又开始玩彩色。
<iOpera> roylez_: 你不陪你女儿看看啥动画？
<former> 这样能吗？
<iOpera> gfrog 又开始玩彩色。
<jusss> iOpera: 圣杯骑士
 * MeaCulpa 才知道原来微软最赚钱的OS是...Android
<iOpera> 啥。。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 才知道啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 丫有啥产品啊？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 抽头费
<iOpera> jusss: 不要你的推荐了。都是烂的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真鸡贼呢
<iOpera> ms的投资，都回报高的
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: Google果然是作不出任何靠谱桌面和移动软件
<iOpera> 不指望
<jusss_> 掉了…
<former> 还有啥中文频道不？
<microcai> former: gentoo-cn
<former> 能练习英语的呢？
<former> 我英语太水了
<MeaCulpa> Fedora-zh
<MeaCulpa> 练习英语去chinalug
 * kingroup 多特赢了
<former> thanks!
 * kingroup 皇马输了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何解决“系统内部错误”？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422729 12.04刚发布时就安装了，启用后就时不时报错“对不起，出现系统内部错误”，然后系统就不行了。重装后问题依然，对12.04就失去了信心，等12.04.1吧。可等12.04.1出来后，问题还是依然啊。别怀疑电 …
<iOpera> 2个mkv，又要找字幕，打包了。
<jusss_> iOpera: …
<jusss_> iOpera: 啥电影
<jusss_> iOpera: 州长的？
<jusss_> iOpera: total recall2012怎么没州长了
<jusss_> 2011
<jusss_> 不知道年饭
<jusss_> 宇宙威龙
<leiniao> 霸王条款的协议
<leiniao> xxxx有权随时修改本协议，并只需公示于本网站，而无需征得您的事先同意。本协议修改后应于公示即时生效，您继续使用服务应被视作您已接受了修改后的协议。除非得到xxxx的书面授权，任何人不得修改本协议。
<jusss_> ？
<archl> 大家好。
<^k^> archl, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<iOpera> Madly.Madagascar.2013.1080p.WEB-DL.H264-HDB/Madly%20Madagascar%202013%201080p%20WEB-DL%20DD5.1%20H.264.mkv
<iOpera> nnnnd 居然不知道下载的是什么片子。
<jusss_> iOpera: 下载阿凡达，下载后发现是阿凡提，15g，lol，这是你吧
<iOpera> 啥时候的事情
<jusss_> iOpera: 你还是小学生时
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天是4月25日，去哪儿下载13.04正式版呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422731 今天是4月25日，去哪儿下载13.04正式版呢？ 准备下载安装啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 paopaozj — 2013-04-25 10:59
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Rod废了
<archl> MeaCulpa:  什么是 rod？
<jusss_> 13.04还没出？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 鱼竿？
<mk3548208> ubuntu13.04稳定性如何，已经好久没用过桌面linux了
<palomino|working> 不知道，刚用了没两天 mk3548208 
 * archl 明天就删了windows 7.。。根本没法用。。。
<mk3548208> palomino|working, 以前把电脑整块硬盘格式化了，撞了linux，多开几个桌面任务就卡死，气得装回windows了
<palomino|working> .......
<MeaCulpa> s/linux/ubuntu ?
<mk3548208> 不止ubuntu，还有linuxmint ，debian
<mk3548208> ubuntu13.04我试过很喜欢，可惜真不知道稳定如何,又出现卡死就崩溃了
<hrzhu|work> ubuntu 13.04發佈了嗎 我記得的是25號發佈的 不過不知到是什麼時區 時間到了沒
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "raring" 13.04]
<mk3548208> hrzhu|work, 有每日组建版
<mk3548208> 今天晚上应该就发布了
<hrzhu|work> 歐洲應該比我門早吧 按理已經到25號了
<mk3548208> 用windows桌面虽然稳定，可是搞开发各种不支持
<palomino|working> 你遇到的卡死会不会是内存用尽开始用交换分区了? mk3548208 
<iOpera> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/bd759d6djw1e40i5xnbb5j20go0clt9w.jpg
<mk3548208> 8G内存
<palomino|working> 哦，太少了
<mk3548208> 应该是是WM卡死
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 94.2% free - Swap: 3.8GB, 100.0% free]
<palomino|working> 8g完全不够用呢
<hrzhu|work> 不過就算發佈了也沒啥動力升級 12.04夠用了 就是emacs版本還是23
<palomino|working> 升级完13.04最大感受是...
<mk3548208> palomino|working, 不够，搞开发应该够了，我又不搞什么虚拟化，用这么多内存
<palomino|working> gcalctool不见了
<palomino|working> 变成gnome-calculator了
<archl> mk3548208: 那么就是说你的硬件不行，以后换电脑再实验把。
<qinglingquan> mk3548208: IconInfo
<archl> mk3548208: 偏生我的硬件用windows超级麻烦，键盘鼠标要5分钟才被windows用。
<mk3548208> i3处理器，还不行？
<qinglingquan> mk3548208:查看你的出错信息
<archl> mk3548208: 关键看你的主板。
<archl> mk3548208: 显卡。
<archl> cpu一般没问题
<archl> 不支持linux的cpu设计存在么。。。
<mk3548208> 我对这个一直很纳闷
<mk3548208> 存在，486应该不支持了
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/255296 秀个图片……
<mk3548208> 不知在哪里看到过
<archl> mk3548208: 。。。那是被抛弃了。。。。。。
<mk3548208> 暂时观望态度，不过挺喜欢unity的，以前自己也不喜欢，不过现在喜欢了
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> 这。。。
<archl> mk3548208:  unity 算是我见的wm里最容易出错的。。。
<archl> 经常窗口都不知道飞哪里去，然后找不到了。。。
<mk3548208> archl, 装12.04运行之后经常无故报错
<archl> 就算稳定运行，也有使用上的各种不协调。
<mk3548208> 后来就干掉了，以后要用linux都在虚拟机里运行
 * palomino|working 保守地xfce
<hrzhu|work> E5700 4G ram n年前的nvidia 7200也用的很流暢了 用了awesome之後再也不需要桌面環境了
<palomino|working> 用awesome是不是需要一个巨大的显示器?_?
<hrzhu|work> 不是必要吧，不過大的比較爽
<palomino|working> 了解。。
<x-lucky> 有人知道默频和睿频的区别吗？
<palomino|working> 知道
<archl> palomino|working:  xfce 也不好用。。。
<palomino|working> 睿频就是偷偷给你超一点嘛
<palomino|working> 总比unity好.. archl 
<archl> palomino|working: 。。。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐一款电路设计软件EAGLE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422732 一款设计电路的软件，商用的，但有免费试用版，linux上面没有Protel；Cadence 这种“工业标准”感觉不适合个人使用，那eagle几乎就是最适合的了，而且它跨平台，也拥有Win版，Mac版，eagle使用非常简单，很 …
<mk3548208> archl, xfce也会很容易卡死，反正我经常遇到这种情况
<archl> mk3548208: 你的电脑不行，以后换电脑再说。
<x-lucky> 有人用过transmission下载过种子吗？
<palomino|working> 我用过一小下
<palomino|working> 平时惯用deluge
<x-lucky> palomino|working: 我的种子从昨天开始到现在都没走是怎么回事你知道吗？
<x-lucky> palomino|working: 会不会是种子的问题？
<palomino|working> no idea
<palomino|working> 有可能吧
<x-lucky> palomino|working: 不对，走了，只是走的太慢了，只有几k
<hrzhu|work> x-lucky: 你看看properties吧 有多少peers
<palomino|working> 果断换种吧
<x-lucky> hrzhu|work: 完全没听懂唉
<hrzhu|work> x-lucky: 右鍵你正在下載的任務 點屬性看看啊
<hrzhu|work> 一般創建的早的種子都會比較慢的
<x-lucky> 看什么？
<hrzhu|work> 第一爛infomation能看這個種子是甚惡魔時候創建的 然後看看peers和tracker 如果都是連接不上或者很少的那肯定慢了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04 可以下载了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422733 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allan.chen — 2013-04-25 12:17
<xinchi> 13.04发布了？
<crackth> ⊙_⊙
<tiger__> yardvps好便宜啊，速度怎么样啊
<tiger__> 都去吃饭去了啊
<tiger__> hello...
<tiger__> 还支持支付宝
<netsnail> 有人使用yardvps吗
<ikk-> 这个手机可以安装 ubuntu 不? 可以的话我买一个
<ikk-> http://www.taobao.com/go/act/sale/zxu.php?spm=872.121097.266860.1.W9PyTc&ad_id=&am_id=130101735820725db066&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 中兴U970
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu13.04 可以下载了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422734 台湾ubuntu官网 13.04以放出 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhang_soledad — 2013-04-25 12:30
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 用 叉fce 的渣渣马
<palomino|working> ........
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<netsnail> 有用yardvps的吗？
 * archl 骑 palomino|working  追 roylez 
<adam8157> 0_0
<palomino|working> ........
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> 果然他是基佬
<roylez> 骑士你好
 * palomino|working slaps archl with roylez 
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<gfrog_working> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<gfrog_working> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_working 
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基娃娃
<x-lucky> hrzhu|work: 果断换种了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • linux下的字体如何转换成win中的，便于查看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422739 我在linux下编了一段程序，里面有中文，到了win下看的时候，中文成了乱码，我记得这好像是编码问题，不知道用什么命令可以转换？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-04-25 12:50
 * gfrog_working perl 看一次吐一次啊。
<xinchi> perl的插件更恶心
<kukey> xinchi: 哈哈，所以我就没有学过perl
<MeaCulpa> 吐着吐着就习惯了
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 大哥，看来你是过来人
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 这货的语法是不是好几十年没进化过了。。
<myron> 13.04是今天发布么？
<myron> 怎么现在ubuntu官网上都不怎么提示了
<myron> 以前都是从beta开始就倒计时，现在要发布了首页都看不到消息
<xinchi> kukey: 我一看pl结尾的文件就恶心，以前有门课老师用pl写了一个自动评分的脚本，我们的程序都要上传然后运行，，，不知道被老师的perl脚本跑爆了多少遍
<xinchi> 是不是13.04开始滚了？
<myron> 意思是以后没有严格的系统版本么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 不是，是用的人永远是听别人说这东西好用才用，然后自己也不改别人的写法
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: BS perl不是BS perl本身，而是他们的用户群体
<xinchi> M
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ubuntu会在14.04版开始滚动更新
<xinchi> MeaCulpa: 为何要BS perl用户啊，求真相
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] gnome3真不好用啊！
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 还是KDE好使呢！
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 总之perl的东西很难看
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 推迟发布?求验证 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422744 代号为Raring Ringtail的Ubuntu 13.04操作系统原定在4月25日正式发布， 最近有消息称该系统已经进入测试阶段，并计划在下周之内完整发布。看来Ubuntu 13.04具体的发布时间还有待最后确定。 　　另外，与其他常用操作系 …
 * gfrog_working 13.04再不发布就要叫13.05了。
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: 2x年前有一群在很有钱的公司里混日子的工程师觉得shell很难，于是看上了一个个天才发明的perl, 不动脑子的乱写一通，1x年后那群货要么退休了，要么有钱了去抄房了，要么成领导了，然后那写出来的烂货需要维护，于是那些很有钱的公司招人的JD里就有了perl, 于是又来了一批烂货，就这样滚下去
<MeaCulpa> xinchi: 于是到了现在你就看到很多人说要会perl就能去有钱公司赚大钱，然后大家学
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ^^
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你是在羡慕人家吧
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: shell很难？ 我擦现在perl比shell还要难写好伐。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 你写个很长的功能全的东西，shell的确很难
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 当然，也是我说的那群二货这么觉得
<xinchi> MeaCulpa: 这。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 总之就是一个天才发明的东西，二货在用，还不去想怎么用好
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 很长的功能全的玩意用perl写也不容易吧
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 不过 确实很佩服debian的那帮家伙，perl写的那叫一个赞。
<onlylove> meaculpa的意思是，perl本身没问题，但是那群混日子的工程师乱写一通很有问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 问题在于乱写一通的雇主都是金主，被后人奉为归宿
<onlylove> 我争取成为不乱写的……
<onlylove> 那就是……不写
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 开源和模块化反而催化了其堕落，乱写一通的还扔cpan
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 像我大python多好，不符合pep8的都是异教徒，直接杀掉。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: cpan的东西还得看看？实在不行自己造轮子？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 这也是后来才搞的，py没像perl那样时时刻刻把CPAN挂嘴边，所以烂module伤害小一点
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 现在也有pip
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 不PEP的完全可以存在，只是不让大家那么容易使用
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 见过3格缩进的奇葩python，md
<MeaCulpa> 宗教化了就容易犯傻
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 3格缩进是奇葩，但是人家没扔出来吹阿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 你导师要是写的模块是3缩进的，让你用你不用也得用，但是你不会把他扔pip
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: pl的问题就是真的会有人扔CPAN
<MeaCulpa> 也许是用户群的区别
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 没考察过pip，不过我怀疑里面也有烂代码。
<MeaCulpa> py用户很少以自己是码工或者管理员为荣
<MeaCulpa> 跟本就是三教九流的人再用
 * MeaCulpa 喷那么久，阿姨也不出来？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: py的好处是写烂代码的人不是程序员，不在乎你喷他，也不会推销他的东西
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 嗯，这倒是，例如我一直不认为我是码农
<iwii> ruby 好,几个缩进可以用编辑器格式化, 等号对齐也可以格式化
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: pl写烂代码的很多人屁股下的饭碗就是靠金主对烂代码的依赖保持的
<MeaCulpa> iwii: 这是编辑器的事，都一样，只能说明写py的人对编辑器最不敏感，恰恰说明了其用户的多样性
<iwii> MeaCulpa: 我就喜欢3个空格当TAB
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 壕，乃的mutt加了auto_view之后sorting mailbox时间会很长嘛？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 为毛我的会多好几倍的时间。。。
<MeaCulpa> iwii: 有很多人打字只用食指，你说让他们用emacs/vi不是搞笑么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: sort的时候还没有view吧，怎么会
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 不清楚啊，奇怪呢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 我邮件很多，都不慢
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 难道是我的mailcap写的有问题。。
<MeaCulpa> 我还maildir呢
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 去掉auto_view和mailcap的任一项，就没这状况了。
 * gfrog_working 看来问题真处在mailcap上
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 不会啊...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 贴出来看看
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我排除法试试
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 贴出来看看嘛
<gfrog_working> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/WnYZFeEr
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 为毛两个text/html
<onlylove> 今天神怎么来
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 跟他没关系。。 去掉一个一样慢。
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/235071.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ IBM首席执行官要求员工：思想和行动上快人一步_IBM_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/13/0425/03/8T9BQSPM00011229.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 幼儿园变相强制儿童为灾区捐款：捐红色的钱_网易新闻中心
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/special/lushandizhen/content-3/detail_2013_04/25/24620752_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 汶川地震宝宝在芦山地震中去世(图)_资讯频道_凤凰网
<onlylove> 四川不太平啊……
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130425/000548.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 南车高管被曝假发票吞44万 吃1次牛肉面8900元_新闻_腾讯网
<roylez> adam8157: 他说的是先于别人想到跳槽吧
<adam8157> roylez: 赞
<archl> roylez adam8157  两个老友条。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Rod废了
<archl> “IBM的伟大在于设计出比微软交互性还要差的Business Moduler软件以及革命性地抛出了个Portal的玩意。” MeaCulpa 和 roylez 告诉我什么是Portal？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你的什么竿子坏了？
<MeaCulpa> archl: Portal我有发言权...我看到的最烂的东西
<MeaCulpa> archl: 就是让用户自己搭建Web 应用的模块，前台，中间件和后台配合
<MeaCulpa> 就是鼠标点点就能造出个网站
<MeaCulpa> archl: 妄图以上百万的价格推销一个还不如wordpress的东西
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我以前公司是买家，也许是国内唯一...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你这句话哪里看到的？
<archl> MeaCulpa:  http://www.tuzei8.com/2010/05/%E8%82%86-%E4%BD%9C%E6%81%B6%E7%9A%84portal/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 肆 作恶的Portal « 一只土贼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你看蛋蛋贴的下面的评论...
<vanishing> raring 出来了么
<MeaCulpa> "为什么我女朋友又总是说我不要太快"
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哪个土鳖码农写的文章啊，一叶障目
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵~~
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的Rod
<archl> rod 是什么。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 写这个的果然是Drupal 玩家
<MeaCulpa> archl: 市面上任何一个CMS都可以甩Portal几条街。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是当我看到SAP的玩意儿，我觉得咱还有垫背的不是？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人家钱比我们这边多，好不...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在终于领会到Operation引入SAP的目的了，就是让我们拾起来点自信，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我每次进请假系统，都有一种看日本小鸡鸡男拍的A片的感觉...
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么意思?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是阿，我策过个SAP的前同事，人还不肯来...
<MeaCulpa> "SAP的几位创始人原先都是IBM德国分公司的员工"
<MeaCulpa> 原来如此...
<roylez> iOpera: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1e411pasoppg20640647ot.gif
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个图片不科学
<archl> roylez: 。。。你个变态。。。
 * archl 一定要跑。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你这个...不但公司policy，连欧美法律都breach了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 赶快毁尸灭迹
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你点了哪个链接了？
<vanishing> 有人在用raring么...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，我不明真相阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这下可好，强大的机器学习引擎被触发了，哈哈
<freeflying> vanishing: 有问题直接问
<vanishing> 问了啊..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过这个要医疗设备级别的小波变换才能识别吧
<vanishing> 就是raring已经release了么
<roylez> iOpera: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1e3ztpxnqlqj20e10i976r.jpg
<freeflying> vanishing: 这个问题没意义
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何安装flash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422751 从adobe下载install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64之后，解压tar.gz，然后得到readme Adobe Systems Incorporated Flash Player 11 for Linux Version 11.2.202.280 2012 Installation instructions ------------------------- Installing using the plugin tar.gz: o Unpack the plugin t …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67ac80b3jw1e40il60g8hj20by0k1gmc.jpg
<vanishing> freeflying: 为什么没意义?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 能开么...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我啥时候坑过你？
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.weibo.com/2518895162/talbum/detail/photo_id/3570981031361383?prel=p6_8
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<MeaCulpa> 怎么贴围脖的图？
<roylez> iOpera: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b17754bjw1e3zu8et4grj20fy08ggmo.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尼玛，我现在才知道天津耀华中学这么牛 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b5a612ajw1e40om8ldggj20h00dyjt5.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 提了defect都没人鸟我... 喝茶去吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3点开会
<MeaCulpa> 生理卫生？？！！
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那个图片后备箱上面的手是尸体的么?
<adam8157> roylez: ucb的理论物理博士在南开中学教体育
<freeflying> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> freeflying: uc伯克利
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我母校的金牌物理老师大学体育系毕业的
<freeflying> adam8157: 不过主席也屈就在18摸呢
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你那个没任何可比性
<adam8157> freeflying: 大隐隐于摸
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 为啥
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 中学物理有啥好教的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 人家都是博士，我们那里还是体育老师教
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那厮带出来一水的国际奥赛冠军...
 * adam8157 物理好是靠聪明, 和老师关系不大
 * kingroup 数学好是聪明，和老师关系不大
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: http://www.nbweekly.com/news/china/201207/30465.aspx
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 金牌教师的秘密 - 国内 - 南都周刊
 * kingroup 南都用的C#?
 * kingroup 下午想睡觉怎么办？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 传奇吧
<roylez> adam8157: 跟老师关系大好不好
<kingroup> MeaCulpa: 我觉得这些传奇都不靠谱，在大学前只是一些记忆加推理的处理，甚至，我觉得一些题目可以培养做题机器人
<roylez> adam8157: 爱因斯坦没教出来一个渣渣，费曼却带出来一窝
<MeaCulpa> kingroup: 嘿嘿，我不是说这个
<kingroup> roylez: 看过一本书，别闹了，费曼先生，自己说自己真是集大成者啊
<adam8157> roylez: =,=
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我老是受到一个人的mail, 签名是"做为裆的干部，手先要深入裙中,撩解裙中,想裙中之所想,急裙中之所急 办事时深入浅出,要真抓湿干,遇湿俱进,玩枪姘勃。只有善解人衣,把握鸡遇,急鸡进取,坚持不泄"
<MeaCulpa> 与裙中同进出共性福,才能最终掀起裙中性运动高潮 让裙中满意,让裆放心!
<kingroup> roylez: 说第一代的计算机，那些打孔的，计算题目的，什么分时啊，多道啊都是他弄出来的，好吹
 * kingroup 总感觉现在是科学没落的时代
 * gfrog_working 饿。
<freeflying> kingroup: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman#Popular_legacy
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/368/3685816_all.html#p3685816
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 四核i7配GT650M 神舟3999元游戏本评测_神舟 精盾 K580S-i7 D3_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> 神船这货逆天啊
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 基娃
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 下一台笔记本，你最想买或最推荐的是哪台？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422754 既然是讨论，暂时抛开金钱，但不要抛的太远了，直接把所有最贵的端上来，那就不好了 本人现在的本为联想g460，现在是越用越不爽，但是近期还是没有财力换 不换可以，但 …
<kingroup> gfrog_working: 状态改下啊  饿---》吃   吃-----》working---》饿
<kingroup> gfrog_working: 你只有三种状态啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...这键盘...是不是间隔太远了
 * kingroup 也可以边吃边饿 ，边工作边饿，所以还是抽象的角度问题啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不错阿！我买个
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不说键盘不好了么……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要是17寸屏幕就好了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我外接键盘的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我也这么想的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这键盘一看就是烂活
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 你车子在融科吗
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 神船的东西价格就是给力
<MeaCulpa> 习惯了TP的键盘了
<onlylove> gfrog_working: 融科？在几楼？
 * sjd_zeus 127.0.0.1
<MeaCulpa> 4 G内存不够
<vanishing> MeaCulpa: 用惯了tp的键盘用别的ctrl很不习惯...
<sjd_zeus> 今天咋小k没反应了
<sjd_zeus> 10.0.0.0
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 10.0.0.0 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<MeaCulpa> IVB Linux里面会不会麻烦...选显卡...BIOS可以禁用吧
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 只有折叠。
<gfrog_working> onlylove: 9
<MeaCulpa> 散热...要开了-j17编译过才知道，测评没用
 * gfrog_working 吃货充能中。
<MeaCulpa> 外面的烤机程序还不如ffmpeg个gcc...
<onlylove> gfrog_working: 哦，TI在A5
<gfrog_working> onlylove: TI是啥？
<onlylove> gfrog_working: 不过我很少去那边
<onlylove> gfrog_working: texas instrument
<gfrog_working> onlylove: 啊，那个TI啊
<kingroup> TI不是德州仪器吗
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 猴总快上 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Cyclone/840610?s=840610
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 老105套件很超值啊。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个大黄蜂还是什么的不行么
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 准备把我的merida explorer带回来
<gfrog> freeflying: 山地？
<iwii> MeaCulpa: 笔记本键盘可以换的,和换内存一样简单
<freeflying> gfrog:类似平把公路
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，了解了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿车来了一起刷奥园啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 1、3、5晚上哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 2、4奥园有禽兽出没，得躲着点。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，我从家到那边来回都要50+了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个要是1000我就收了
<freeflying> gfrog: 帮我站短问问吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 1800真心不贵的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 你想105套件还得多少钱呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 不问，肯定刀不下来。
<freeflying> gfrog: 1500ne呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个可以问问，虽然现在已经是秒价哦。
<MeaCulpa> iwii: 哦，一般哪里有的折腾....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们都有车了阿，gaoji
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过这个车是27寸轮组哦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 俩轮儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 两轮儿更文艺
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 融科对面的平房还在么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 等你看到我你肯定认为我是第三类
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 在，不可能拆了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦？ 那我那朋友赚大了
<freeflying> gfrog: 和我的explorer一样
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 丫在那买四合院儿了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这轮子好别扭啊，不是标准尺寸，备胎都不好找。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 他作二老板，收租的，他那时候收我1.5k, 单间，我估计是很便宜了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哪年？ 多大？
<freeflying> gfrog: 确实
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 平房，1.5k怎么也不会便宜吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 2年前， 1.5k，20平方的，有窗
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 感脚较一般
<MeaCulpa> 但是我看到他收别人没窗的也2k...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。 暴利
<MeaCulpa> 撇条还是得去融科...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 融科里有免费纸呢，lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 今晚去体验下八旗奶酪。那玩意多大份儿？ 跟南锣鼓巷那个文宇奶酪比咋样？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没吃过别的，不好说，不便宜吧
<MeaCulpa> 一个塑料碗
<archl> mea
<MeaCulpa> 两个大婶轮流当班，每天晚上都去聊聊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。最近你怎么又活跃了。
<abinez> https://www.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/partners/
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: Firefox OS, Marketplace, Android — Partners — mozilla.org
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我一直很活跃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 在家不怎么上而已
<abinez> 哭啪
<MeaCulpa> archl: 活跃说明最近工作比较烂
<abinez> 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> abinez: ...
<abinez> 呵呵
<abinez> 不忙么
 * archl 现在想想，只要随意的搞到好的橡皮筋，就能制作精准的弩了。。。
<abinez> https://mozorg.cdn.mozilla.net/media/img/firefox/partners/phone-android.png
<abinez> 这个不错
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 版主和各位大神进，急急急急急急急急急！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422757 ubuntu 12.04 ，我插入麦克风只能录制声音，不能直接输出 该怎么解决？？？？急急急 大神和版主速度解决！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ws846937 — 2013-04-25 15:23
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，竟然去跟大婶聊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 为毛不去跟融科前台的妹子聊，跟楼下costa的妹子聊?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 无聊阿，那片还有什么人
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 华夏良子
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SPR吧，不是Costa
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 往南中关村中学。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 质量差了点
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没记住，反正没在那喝过咖啡，哈。
<MeaCulpa> 融科有大堂前台？ 都是男的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我常去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 绝对有妹子的。A座似乎更多些
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有一次有个招聘会我去了，好多妹子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好象是SPR，今晚看一眼。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我居然还去了次招聘会溜达，问了一圈有没有要上海的，没人...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃太奇葩了，跑北京招聘会找上海的工作。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 正好在吃饭，看到的
<MeaCulpa> 北京成本太高，娃娃又没的教育，怎么说也要高于夫妻工资加起来才能考虑offer
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 融科无美女啊。 T_T
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我悲催，住融科那里，客户在上地，公交就是在垃圾山里穿行
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 前阵子总有辆三叉戟标的小跑儿停楼下，不过木有见到车主。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，城中村儿到民工村儿
<MeaCulpa> 帝都真是个奇葩的地方，垃圾山里会有些个学校
<palomino|working> 先有学校后有山?
<archl> 未必
<archl> 垃圾山哪里豆油
<archl> 自觉。
<MeaCulpa> 帝度很怪，上地那种地方，住宅区就是一色的只有住宅...
<archl> 接受了它，就不会离开。
<archl> 1600万人？
<MeaCulpa> 魔都比较好，再偏的地方，也会配套的一应俱全
<archl> 说明帝都人更灵活？
<archl> lol
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 帝度车牌便宜
<MeaCulpa> 不过现在要抽签了...
<Pudge_> 我操，居然一觉睡了15个小时，中途没醒过。。
<adam8157> Pudge_: 失身了吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 坐等叶大屠版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422759 好吧，不是屠版， 统计信息: 发表于 由 qy117121 — 2013-04-25 15:42
<oinil> ipv6获取到两个地址，但是上不了ipv6网站，也没法获取ipv6网关地址。求解。 
<x-lucky> 小米2s可以刷成安卓 吗？
<samuelololol1> f
<onlylove> 小米2S本来就是android
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<cherrot> ¶­×¿Ñþ
<cherrot> ¶­×¿Ñþ
<x-lucky> onlylove: 不是说是基于andriod的定制版吗？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<onlylove> x-lucky: 基于android就不说android了吧？就好比mint基于ubuntu,ubuntu基于debian，然后mint就不是linux
<onlylove> x-lucky: 自己搜miui移植
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10 正式版到底有没有发布呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422770 13.10 正式版到底有没有发布呢？有人知道么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cxxgtxy — 2013-04-25 16:27
<Pudge_> 13.10...现在发帖的人都没脑子么。。
<x-lucky> onlylove: 对miui没好感唉，可是最近还是有人送了我个米2s
<x-lucky> onlylove: 可以刷成别的系统吗？
<hrzhu> 13.04的板塊沒了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 强烈建议 此版块暂时不可发帖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422772 此版块，建议设置为不可发帖，过段时间再放开 统计信息: 发表于 由 qy117121 — 2013-04-25 16:35
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2013/04/25/ukraine-training-location.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 战斗民族乌克兰，霸气侧漏的社区居民健身点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为啥没生在乌克兰啊
<night_> hello
<^k^> night_, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<night_> freen额
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<night_> ^k^, 你不是机器人吗
<night_> ^k^, 我一直以为你是机器人呢
<night_> ^k^, 类似小黄机那种机器人啊
<^k^> night_ 我是机器人...
<onlylove> night_: 它还不如小黄鸡
<night_> onlylove, 恩，小黄机还是比较2的
<onlylove> night_: 你问问kk薛定谔和拉格朗日
<onlylove> night_: 各种冷门
<night_> ^k^, 你跟薛定谔的猫是什么亲属关系
<night_> ^k^, 拉格浪日是么子
<night_> onlylove, 我去，是586的cpu反应很慢。。。。
<onlylove> 让你问薛定谔方程……怎么扯到猫了
<airead> 什么是拉格浪日
<^k^> : define:拉格浪日 http://g.cn 约瑟夫·拉格朗日伯爵（法语：Joseph Lagrange，1736年1月25日－1813年4月10日） ，法国籍意大利裔数学家和天文学家。拉格朗日曾为普鲁士腓特烈大帝在柏林工作 ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 问了没
<gfrog> freeflying: 早问了，人家不答理
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃还差这300软妹币？
<freeflying> gfrog: 这么吊啊
<freeflying> gfrog: å·®
 * gfrog 土豪劣绅又装穷了。^
<^k^> 新 Kylin • 哎呦，新版块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422779 话说kylin和ubuntu相差不多的 统计信息: 发表于 由 qy117121 — 2013-04-25 17:12
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦他们的社区健身比我们的NB多了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 女人好，又有免费健身
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 男人的天堂
<NWMonster> 二影出来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/lcsjqWW.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> 斗鸡的...
<MeaCulpa> 德州威武
<MeaCulpa> 带西班牙语的...家庭诊所
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.04发了吗？没看到帖子了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422782 13.04发了吗？没看到帖子了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 simaxx — 2013-04-25 17:39
<abinez> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/16699022150801650/T1D8ujXzBgXXXXXXXX_!!1040916699-0-pix.jpg
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39930/baidu-buy-pps
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 视频业第二大收购已敲定：百度接盘 PPS - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<cherrot> 怎么知道 哪个设备被谁驱动？
<onlylove> lsmod?
<cherrot> onlylove, 可是怎么知道这个module驱动的哪个设备呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个不清楚，windows可以查看驱动程序，知道那些sys驱动哪个硬件，不过，lshw基本上可以对应把，比方说ar9285的mod是ath9k
<onlylove> cherrot: 其实最郁闷的事情是，驱动装上了，但是设备不干活……windows上经常有这事
<onlylove> cherrot: 或者对应的驱动经常装不上
<onlylove> cherrot: 原来一个网卡驱动能折腾我半天
<onlylove> 唉，这么快下班了
<onlylove> 回家
<chenxiongfei> 看到了
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • Ubuntu怎样拨号啊？我是江西校园电信用户，Netkeeper拨号的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422789 拨号软件Netkeeper版本是 2.5.0016v24 在网上搜了半天都没个头绪。 大家帮帮忙啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tinchou — 2013-04-25 18:37
<chenxiongfei> 自带network  connections 就可以满足你
<tryit> fork()之后如何保证在父进程发送信号给子进程的时候，子进程已经执行并且已经设置了信号处理函数？
<elkng> is that chinese portal ?
<elkng> is Feng shui popular in china ?
<iMadper`> tryit: 父进程注册一个信号处理历程, 然后等待子进程设置好一切之后发信号通知父进程, 然后父进程再执行. 或者简单的让父进程睡眠一秒.
<tryit> iMadper`, 第一个主意不错
<iMadper`> tryit: :-) 我会选择后者, 我懒.
<iMadper`> tryit: 父进程你要让他自旋吗?
<tryit> iMadper`, 不用吧
<iMadper`> tryit: 那你让他休眠?
<tryit> 恩
<tryit> iMadper`, 找到了
<tryit> iMadper`, 原来APUE上有好几种实现方法……
<iMadper`> tryit: 啥?
<tryit> iMadper`, 忘记了突然
<tryit> iMadper`, 可以用信号实现同步，也可以用管道实现
<tryit> iMadper`, APUE8章第9节
<iMadper``> tryit: 掉了...
<tryit> iMadper`, .....
<tryit> iMadper, 管道实现就是让等待的进程阻塞于管道
<tryit> iMadper, 阻塞于read(pipe[1])
<tryit> iMadper, 子进程准备好后写个字符给这个管道，父进程就知道了
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 好办法. 
<tryit> 上面应该是read(pipe[0])，写错了
<tryit> iMadper, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tryit> iMadper, 这样的话可以通过判断管道中传输的什么内容，来执行switch各种动作了
<tryit> iMadper, 也不需要定义信号处理函数了
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 是呀. 
<tryit> iMadper, 加你好友了，以后有问题可以直接问你……
<iMadper> tryit: .. 我新手..
<iMadper> tryit: 如何加好友?
<tryit> iMadper, xchat
<tryit> iMadper, 下了，8～
<iMadper> bye
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 你们真觉得25号的才是正式版么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422791 自己看24daily 和正式版的md5值，根本就是一个好不好 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头人 — 2013-04-25 19:16
<archl> cherrot: 你的bug我没看到哦。
 * archl 抱抱 cleamoon__ 
<cherrot> archl, darktable上啊
<cleamoon__> ......
<cleamoon__> 你寂寞了
<netsnail_> 下班了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] unzip加怎么参数才不会解压后删除原存档?
<netsnail_> man unzip
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何从每日构建版升级成正式版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422795 如题，安装了每日构建版，现在正式版发布了，不知如何升级成正式版 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenjianjun — 2013-04-25 19:49
<archl> cherrot: 没看到bug tracker 里出现。
<jusss> roylez_: 今天倒霉透了，下午上了一下午连老师自己都不知道在讲啥的课，晚上吃饭没有粥，外面去吃饭没粥没面条，超市买水排了8分钟的队，
<jusss> roy
<archl> jusss: 没面没食物
<jusss> roylez_: 跟别人打招呼被忽略，尴尬死了
<archl> roylez_ 仍然不回答我，可能是为了保护小女孩不被你糟蹋吧。
<jusss> roylez_: 我倒霉死了，把比女儿介绍给我吧
<archl> roylez_ 你都年纪一大把了，找个小10岁的姑娘。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 你女儿
<archl> 。。。
<cherrot> archl, 被关闭了。。好无情
<archl> roylez_ 踢了他。。。
 * jusss 求交往，求妹子
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> archl, SIGHUP and error message suggests that darktable doesn't crash but just connection to X server is getting closed because of shutting down process. You need to find out what happens, look in dmesg and syslog. My guess is that your system overheats, probably this gets detected by mcelog and your distribution scripts shutdown your system.
<cherrot> Closing as invalid, since it has nothing to do with darktable.
<jusss> x-lucky: 求交往
<iMadper> .....
<iMadper> 节操.
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<jusss> 妹子都没，要啥节操
<archl> iMadper: 踢了jusss，吧。
<abinez> jusss: 接草
<archl> jusss: 要妹子自己去接触去。。。
<jusss> archl: 没
 * archl 这两天接触美女够多了。
 * archl 就是不高兴。。。
<iMadper> archl: 我没op
<abinez> 都是名花有主了吧？
<abinez> archl: 都是名花有主了吧？
<archl> abinez: 根本不知道。交谈之后也不想说话了。
<Pudge_> 有妹子？
<archl> Pudge_: 你有妻子了，什么都不用想。
<Pudge_> archl: 。。想想不算犯罪把
<archl> Pudge_: 不用想，不是说不想啊。
<archl> cherrot: 召唤你。。。以后你就是摄影师了。
<Pudge_> archl: 可以做朋友么。。别想的太邪恶
<jusss> Pudge_: 给我找个法国妹子吧，eva green那样的就行，我不挑剔
<archl> Pudge_: 当然，可以抱抱
<cherrot> archl, 木有问题～ lol
 * archl 发现两个妹子可以抱抱。。。抱抱也不反抗，但是不忍心了。。。
<archl> lol
<abinez>  Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail 估计在未来几个小时内就会与大家见面了，据称它能为使用者带来「迄今为止最好的速度、视觉体验」，而且系统的反应速度也比过去更快，同时在内存使用方面也有了不小的改进。
<archl> abinez: 不是出来了？
<abinez> 出个鬼
<abinez> 时差的因素
<abinez> 要等半夜
<archl> abinez: 除了版本号的差异，实际的镜像已经放出来了
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 最后那个就是了
<abinez> 只是还没改名哈
<abinez> 那个最后的每日构建版
<\q> iMadper: 求csdn賬號下載 http://download.csdn.net/download/oyd/913373
<\q> cherrot: archl: gfrog: 求下載上面連接
<archl> abinez: 失败
<abinez> 一直用12.04LTS到下个LTS版本出来
<abinez> 管他呢
<abinez> 现在这个13.04不是LTS的
<Pudge_> debian unstable 完破
<archl> abinez: Pudge_  cherrot  http://photo11.yupoo.com/20070922/203241_80748836_zttsqdbp.jpg
<abinez> 要等到14.04就是LTS版本了
<archl> abinez: 嗯。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 官网刚刚开始可以下了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422798 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhkddlfdl — 2013-04-25 20:13
<archl> abinez: 这个 yupoo.com 从 2007年都没删除图片啊。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 又拍网, 绘生活 (@ yupoo.com)
<Pudge_> archl: 这是啥东西？
<Pudge_> archl: 怎么像好几年前的ubuntu？
<archl> Pudge_: 这个是2007年我的问题。
<abinez> 7.10的吧？
<abinez> 7.04
<archl> 就差不多那个时候
<Pudge_> archl: 。。到今天都没人回答么。
<abinez> 回答了
<abinez> 不过是说那个贴图网站保留图片到现在
<abinez> 还木有删除而已
<iMadper> \q:  试了半天, 还没找到自己csdn密码...
<abinez> 话说，，你们有用雅虎的邮箱么？
<Pudge_> 。。我都下好了。。
<abinez> 我有两个雅虎邮箱都用不了了
<\q> iMadper: 谢……我还没找到注册的用户名……
<abinez> 雅虎邮箱就是辣椒酱
<abinez> 说好的永远免费啥的e
<abinez> 结果就关闭了
<abinez> 免费个猫猫
<\q> iMadper: monte carlo tree search神奇的無估價函數方法
<abinez> 还有容量不限之类的都是废话
<iMadper> \q: 无估价? 就是不做耗散的估计?
<archl> abinez: 免费的背后有秘密。
<iMadper> 我放棄了， 我點了“忘記密碼”
<cherrot> archl, 好无聊啊。。
<archl> cherrot: 嗯嗯。
<cherrot> archl, 这是什么主题？这么丑
<archl> cherrot: 看着如何做字体。
<archl> cherrot: 呃。是clearlooks，以前最流行的。
<iMadper> \q: 我搞定了， 現在給你發
<cherrot> archl, 原来如此
<abinez> http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/43151.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ TP-LINK大杀器：TPmini大眼睛全国首测 - TPmini大眼睛,TPmini,大眼睛,TPLINK - IT之家
<abinez> BT神器出来了
<archl> cherrot:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clearlooks
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Clearlooks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<\q> iMadper: "耗散的估计"?就是說不需要 minimax中對非終局估價的函數
<iMadper> \q: 發過去了， 我得先查查， 不然不能跟你對話。 
<\q> iMadper: 找篇論文看後再看代碼 http://mcts.ai/code/python.html 就能明白了
<iMadper> \q: 恩。 
<iMadper> \q: 這次回去可能要靠ruby吃飯了， 有什麼比較深入的ruby書嗎？ 不要入門的了。
<\q> iMadper: Metaprogramming Ruby, Ruby Best Practices，其他書再多看就是徒勞的，然後就找項目代碼看吧
<iMadper> \rs
<iMadper> \q: 恩。 thx
<x-lucky> 刚刚我的ubuntu突然卡死动不了了，算不算死机啊？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不算吧。。 鼠標不能動？ 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 某個軟件沒有相應罷了吧
<x-lucky> iMadper: 什么都动不了唉
<\q> iMadper: 看到gitlabhq(rails)的一些設計模式，感覺以前自己寫的不忍直視了。現在外面世界都是強調xxx怎麽方便，而較為忽略xxx在模式上的革新
<x-lucky> iMadper: 屏幕变的模糊什么都动不了，这算不算的上是死机呢？
<iMadper> \q: 恩,那我也去找一些看看去. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 算吧... 也可能是
<iMadper> x-lucky: 也可能是x挂了, 为啥要这么纠结怎么才算是死机?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你是不是接到了啥成就任务, 完成一次死机就能解开成就?
<x-lucky> iMadper:额，上次我说死机，你告诉我不算，我在想什么算的是死机
<iMadper> x-lucky: 当你不用死机这个词, 解释不了那个现象的时候, 就只能说他是死机了...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04安装后鼠标不能动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422802 下载13.04，放U盘安装一切顺利，鼠标操作当然正常 重启后我的双飞燕鼠标不能移动，usb接口。换了个罗技的ps接口鼠标同样不能移动 汗啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 左手握右手 — 2013-04-25 20:39
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: cockpit在austin。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我强制关机重启之后下载的种子文件就出问题
<x-lucky> 了
<x-lucky> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/255326
<x-lucky> iMadper: 这个是什么意思？
<archl> 多少年了啊。。。不下载了。
<KelvanSun> 有朋友安装了13.04了吗？感觉如休
<KelvanSun> 感觉如何？
<x-lucky> archl: 你是在跟我说吗？
<cherrot> KelvanSun, 12.10烂透了  13.04不知道如何
<mk3548208> chenxi, 目测比12.10好很多
<KelvanSun> cherrot: 想问一下试用过的朋友
<mk3548208> 不过没在实体机装过
<KelvanSun> 哦，说实话，ubuntu产品的确做得不错
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 与其说12.10烂透了,不如说Unity烂透了
<KelvanSun> unity 我觉得不错
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 悄悄的，我走了，正如我悄悄的来！:-) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422803 真的离开Windows快一年了，看我注册日期。 我亲爱的Ubuntu 12.04LTS 啊，当初，正是你的Unity把我深深吸。 虽然时不时的发发小脾气，但我一直宠着你，不愿意离开你。 可是，你不该啊，不该， …
<ofan> yooooooo
<KelvanSun> 有时候实体机尝试一下
<KelvanSun> 有时间
 * KelvanSun ubuntu 13.04 下载中....
<imtxc> cherrot: 你好
<imtxc> ofan: 切克闹
<ofan> imtxc: 天天挂irc
<imtxc> ofan: 今天白天都没挂……
<imtxc> ofan: 你毕业了么
<ofan> no
<imtxc> ofan: 好久没见你哇，SSH要到期准备续费呢
<KelvanSun> imtxc: ubuntu 13.04 发布了，你的ubuntu tweak支持了吗？
<ofan> imtxc: 续吧
<ofan> imtxc: 最近忙
<imtxc> ofan: 改天白天你在线了续
<imtxc> KelvanSun: 我有c
<KelvanSun> imtxc: ？？
<ofan> imtxc: 留言即可
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到13.04，表示很蛋疼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422804 今晚从官网下载了ubuntu13.04 32位的，安装后，用得一点都不习惯。特别是没有了左栏切换多桌面的那个图标，现在没法用多个工作区 有人遇到这样的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hotdog007 — 2013-04-25 21:11
<ofan> imtxc: 你有c?
<nyfair> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av544265/
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 【日语朗读？】现代文版出师表0u0 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<\q> ofan: Monte Carlo Tree Search
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 很奇怪很奇怪的问题，求指导。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422810 我的电脑只要用u盘装双系统重来没有成功过，装完以后直接就是进入win7，找不到grub。今天心血来潮，用一个16g的u盘把系统装到了u盘上面，进bios设置u盘为第一启动，还是直接进入win7，真是无奈啊， …
<xinchi> MeaCu1pa IPV6?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu13.04 安装成功后，晒一下[高清图片] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422815 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxf1992521 — 2013-04-25 22:35
<Stone_L> 今天人还很多哦
<crackth> 新版Ubuntu怎么样？
<Stone_L> 还没用过，正准备试一下
<Stone_L> 有每有用过了的同志？
<crackth> 坐等
<Stone_L> 安装一个试一下不就知道了么
<hrzhu> 正在下載xubuntu 13.04打算虛擬機裏裝個玩玩
<crackth> 手机无力
<xinchi> 新版本有什么新特性么？
<hrzhu> 無非就是軟件變新 界面漂亮點
<Stone_L> 手机。。。
<cherrot> 我去年买了个表啊  难道linux下的wifi驱动都不支持热点？
<freeflying> cherrot: 只能怪你自己的wireless差或者你的水平差
<cherrot> freeflying, howto? 
<cfy> <freeflying> cherrot: 只能怪你自己的wireless差或者你的水平差
<freeflying> cherrot: google 去
<cfy> irc
<cherrot> freeflying, so 那就是不支持 
<cfy> cherrot: 买rh的服务
<freeflying> cherrot: 我用没问题，你用有问题，说明啥呢
<freeflying> cfy: RH支持个人桌面？
<cherrot> freeflying, 你什么型号的wifi
<cfy> freeflying: 哦，原来不支持啊
<cherrot> freeflying, 要不我们交换一下？
<cfy> sucks
 * cherrot 个人桌面是个坑啊 cc cfy 
<freeflying> cherrot: intel
 * cfy 在扯淡的都是壕
<freeflying> cfy: 乱用 /me
<cherrot> freeflying, 我的rtl8192 rtl8191su 
 * cfy 比如我是没有时间扯淡的
<cfy> freeflying: 想用就用嘛。。。
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac635786
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 有史以来最快最高的连续空翻 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 为雅安人民祈福.
<roylez_> cherrot: 你的 乳头一拔一揪一酥
<cherrot> roylez_, 摸的我蛋疼
<freeflying> roylez_: 主席公然搞基啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 他自己说的 rtl8191su
<cherrot> roylez_, 猴子下凡。。
<cifer> 有没有人用feedly
<roylez_> cherrot: 比奥运会的那些强多了
<freeflying> roylez_: lol
<cherrot> cifer, 装了 但没有用。。
<cifer> 都说feedly是最好的greader替代，我这边用着加载简直龟速，而且每次都要重新额登陆，重新授权
<\q> cifer: newsbeuter
<cifer> 似乎还没有本地缓存？加载半天终于加载完了，下次一打开，又从新下载。。。。。。
<cifer> \q: 我试试
 * cherrot 放弃了 反人类的驱动
<roylez_> cifer: 是有这毛病
<roylez_> cifer: newsbeuter跟feedly没法比
<cifer> roylez_: play store里好像没有 newsbeuter啊
<freeflying> roylez_: 主席
<maplebeats> 怒睡
<crack> 同睡
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.wiggle.cn/ridley-damocles-special-edition-105-2012/
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Wiggle 中国 | Ridley Damocles Special Edition 105 2012 | 公路自行车—竞赛型
<freeflying> gfrog: libvirt里的nat创建现在使用udev做吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 自行车别发来毒我了，我买不起的
<roylez_> freeflying: 壕狒狒
<gfrog> freeflying: nat? 跟udev有关系么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 没见到libvirt用udev的迹象
<freeflying> gfrog: 不可以有吗，一个interface bring up, udev检测到，帮你设定好iptable
<freeflying> gfrog: 不觉得这种方式更flexible?
<gfrog> freeflying: tap创建的时候有udev事件么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 当然有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 再说也不用每个tap都单独设啊，只要配置好bridge，以后tap扔进这个bridge就好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后bridge有自己的配置文件，iptables写在post_up脚本里面就好了
<freeflying> gfrog: 要是使用不同的网络配置呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过一台机器上的也不会配置多种网络的
<freeflying> roylez: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTYxMzc3Ng==&in_track=teammulti_%25E5%2585%25A8%25E5%259B%25BD_%25E5%25B7%25B4%25E5%258E%2598%25E5%25B2%259B_NULL_NULL_NULL_NULL_NULL_NULL_NULL_1_8
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 【新加坡航空北京至普吉岛往返机票含税团购+五星级Clubmed地中海俱乐部高级阳台房团购】-巴厘岛旅游团购-去哪儿网
<gfrog> freeflying: 也可能，但是都可以预配置好啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个真用不着udev
<freeflying> gfrog: 我想复杂了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚也是。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 又和室友爱爱呢?
 * knownbad 捧着爆米花观战
<gebjgd> knownbad: 中午就吃爆米花?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也太惨额
<knownbad> 还没吃呢。
<knownbad> 公司刚好有些芒果干吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 擦
<knownbad> 可怜的很。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们公司够狠的
<knownbad> 付薪水是就给包米。
<knownbad> 嗯，应该是面粉。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 特供的面粉
<^k^>  05:04
<jiero> 欢迎大家前来
<knownbad> 你屁眼开张？
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。你就会说这些么。
<knownbad> 好吧，不搞你屁眼。
<ibodi> 13.04 用了怎么样啦？快来分享报告一下吧
<ibodi> 只有支持9个月，是否暗示是最糟糕滴呢？
<jiero> ibodi: 以后都这样了。
<ibodi> o . 那好的。
<ibodi> 其实基本没6个月就更新了。9个月还太多了点呢。哈
<ibodi> 今日启动3次才开机。准备毙了那12.04 实在太爷了他。88他吧
<ibodi> jiero: 你生了没？
<ibodi> 升*
<jiero> ,
<jiero> 没。
<ibodi> :)
<jiero> mint了。
<ibodi> U汉奸啊你
<ibodi> jiero: 可能我机子缘故，装U 装M 一样崩溃滴
<MeaCulpa> .
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-26
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 煤球
<MeaCulpa> jiero: .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我最近又多了n个外号。。。为啥我容易有外号呢。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以我也给你塞。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 嘿嘿，你又有啥外号？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: roger lodging。。。罗大哥。。。
<MeaCulpa> 倒也没啥不好
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 早
<jusss> 那个0x71上面的项目好gaoji…
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 啥时候来魔都汝等要请我吃金钱豹
<jusss> 都是下一代的标准
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • macbook pro me662 安装ubuntu 系统纪实 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422847 入手最低档的视网膜苹果本子一台；奈何os x 永不习惯；于是准备用ubuntu；奈何虚拟机性能不佳，想装双系统，这就开始了折腾。 为ubuntu腾出硬盘空间，安装系统 1. diskutil 修改分区大小， …
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 金钱豹是啥
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 为啥要请你?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我穷得叮当响
<jusss> 难道上日本那种人体餐？
<iMadper> jusss: ... ... 金钱豹还是比较正常的, 自助
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...
<jusss> iMadper: 好吧，你啥时候来河北了也请我吃自助
<MeaCulpa> 要进金钱跑，喝杯咖啡走人
<MeaCulpa> 显得阔气
<iMadper> jusss: 我今年六月就要去河北. 
<iMadper> jusss: 我衡水的, 你哪儿的?
<jusss> iMadper: 哇咔咔
<jusss> iMadper: 我现在在石家庄，我是邢台滴
<iMadper> jusss: 石家庄, 下个月回北京的时候路过
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 准备撤
<iMadper> freeflying: 早, 候总
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 回老家
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你不是在家办公的么
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 哦，老就爱
<MeaCulpa> 老家
<jusss> iMadper: 你家是衡水的？
<freeflying> iMadper: 还早啊，我都干活了3个小时了
<iMadper> jusss: 是. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 我刚起来... 我们宿舍我是最早的..
<jusss> iMadper: 没想到能在这找到河北的，真不容易…p姐和叫兽貌似也是河北的
<iMadper> jusss: hamo
<jusss> iMadper: 忘了他…
<jusss> iMadper: hamo有段时间没见了
<iMadper> jusss: 前几天来了.
 * iMadper 买东西去. 
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，那我应该没在
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 同志们都怎么翻墙的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422848 rt 最近装了13.04想用goagent但是相关联的OpenSSL总是弄不好啊蛋疼 同志们都怎么翻墙的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlm951111 — 2013-04-26 8:52
<MeaCulpa> 贝爷要回归了..
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/migrating-code-from-python-to-golang-what-you-need-to-know
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Python 开发者在迁移到 Go 前需要知道的事情 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39959/i-knew-programmer-that-went-completely-snsane
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 亲历者讲述一个程序员如何变成精神病人的 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<jiero> 贝叶？
<jiero> iMadper: 河北的不少。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10 更新源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422851 嗯，虽然现在用不了 中科大源 Code: deb http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu/ saucy-security main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu/ saucy-updates main restricted univer …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39958/3q-lawsuit-result
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 3Q大战360被判赔500万：称遭地方保护主义 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 神评论“一个流氓投诉山贼不干抢事却偷起路人的内衣来，导致他耍流氓时很没手感。因此他要求对方要遵守职业道德，停止继续偷内衣这种可耻行为，并且要赔偿他这段时间的精神损失。 ”
<imtxc> 请教个问题，我有没有办法知道局域网里面其他的机器使用的DNS服务器？ 除了 pcap ..  
<jusss> onlylove: 流氓是扣扣？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不过开那么久还是有些发憷啊
<onlylove> jusss: 明显360
<jiero> roylez http://opengameart.org/sites/default/files/cpostbattle.png
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39941/ibm-ceo-inner-accountability
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ IBM CEO内部问责：员工过于懒散 服务速度太慢 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<jiero> onlylove:  新闻bot是你了。
<onlylove> jiero: 看一上午，下午就不看了
<jusss> ibm据说很官僚
<jiero> jusss: 你看 roylez
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你要从哪里开到那里
<onlylove> jusss: 摊子大了哪里都官僚
<jiero> 开8个小时都行
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 北京到马鞍山啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: o
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 傻x翻译
<jiero> onlylove: 信仰选择了特定人类群体——就是当今的主流。所以官僚只不过是自然选择的结果。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 又不是我翻译的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 又没说你
<MeaCulpa> :P
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你最远开过多久
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 上海到苏北
 * jiero 最远开过20分钟
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我不怎么开长途
 * jiero 几乎不会用刹车。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 开高速谁刹车？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我开小巷
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那是你二
<freeflying> jiero: 估计你无证驾驶
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。求解，二的含义。
<jiero> freeflying: 有证。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不知
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://item.jd.com/1014347552.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: JANE 简奈 蒙特卡洛 带isofix接口 9个月~12岁汽车儿童安全座椅 黑红【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<roylez_> jiero: 你是有工作证还是有结婚证？
<zhpeng> 13.04谁用了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39940/how-to-make-your-open-source-project-really-awesome
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 如何做一个真正牛X 的开源项目 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac635786
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 有史以来最快最高的连续空翻 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 为雅安人民祈福.
<jiero> freeflying: 有个美国人在TED上演讲，说实验结果显示，儿童座椅和安全带效果几乎无异。儿童座椅，是厂商为了盈利而发明的。
<onlylove> “在天朝不存在版权问题，随便改改就是别人的了。有商业价值的东西也很少开源的 最可恶的是，抄了还回过头来跟你打官司，说你是抄他的”
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国儿童座椅是强制立法的，这人说了没用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 安全带我勒到都痛，换小孩还不是丝线切蒸糕阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 记得他还说，有些州此法律取消了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有么？
<MeaCulpa> 反正德州没有...在德州开车我自己都tmd想坐安全座椅...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 乖小孩
<iOpera> 坐安全座椅
<freeflying> jiero: 问题是小孩没法直接系安全带
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国交通部建议是4尺9寸以下任何人类都用安全座椅
<jiero> 哦。
<jusss> 4尺是多长
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 澳大利亚是4尺11寸以下必须用
<jiero> freeflying: 是你的安全带没有横的吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看错了，奥地利...
<iOpera> 上次同事撞车，怎么后座比安全带，安全多了。
<huntxu> jiero: 太小個了，安全帶綁著也覺得松吧？
<iOpera> 证明
<MeaCulpa> 澳大利亚是7岁以下....
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 驾驶员后面的后座+安全带
<iOpera> 撞座位上，缓冲效果很好。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: no
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实都是和年龄有关的。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 安全带在后座是还要防止你撞车顶
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 和座椅没关系
<iOpera> 后座的，啥事情没有呢
<jusss> iOpera: 给我介绍个妹子
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 撞车了你脑袋直接撞车顶的
<freeflying> jiero: 那叫三点式安全带，必须三点才安全的
<iOpera> 没说座椅，是说撞到前面的座位。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 很多时候你还没撞倒前面的座位，脑袋已经被车顶干掉了
<iOpera> 开了10年的破司机，经常吹，结果撞车了。
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 车顶哪怕海绵，缓冲再多，脑袋和脖子也受不了的
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 没那么剧烈
<jiero> iOpera: 撞车这种事情，无论多么好的司机都可能碰到。。。
<iOpera> 如果那么剧烈的。啥都挡不住了。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我在驾驶座都撞过车顶
<freeflying> jiero: 和身高直接相关
<iOpera> jiero: 我没碰过。lol
<MeaCulpa> 我也没撞车过
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美国有的州4岁就可以用普通的安全带了。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu13.04是不是滚动发行?
<iOpera> 今天早上，见一外地警车，跳舞一样的超车。nnnnnd
<jiero> freeflying: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 4 岁很大了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。。。
<iOpera> 跨4条道超车。警察才敢干。
<jiero> iOpera: 要不怎么叫警察。
<jiero> iOpera: 提醒你，警醒，察觉
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国有很多是座椅改装套，还是用安全带但是座椅上套了一层座椅
<iOpera> 这是我唯一佩服的司机。 jiero
 * iOpera 最多跨3条道。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。多数是座椅上还有一个儿童座椅，用车的安全带绑住儿童座椅，用座椅上安全带绑住儿童
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我印象里
<iOpera> 儿童座椅好贵的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那个没大用
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 是，我当年没舍得买
<iOpera> 可以买一部车的价格
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 有些车的座位可以单独升高，不过对婴儿还是需要提篮的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。我以为那个是法律要求的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。。。
<iOpera> 一个同学买了。
<jiero> iOpera: 很贵？
<iOpera> 是啊。
<ssfjhh> 什么情况，今天开始论坛汽车座椅了。
<freeflying> iOpera: 我买得算好的了，才220多
<freeflying> 270
<iOpera> freeflying: @@@
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我那时候看，iso-fix的最低4,5k
<iOpera> 别人买的。2w8
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 还是淘宝...
<iOpera> 买一个吉利了？
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 2w8...
<MeaCulpa> 真的吉利了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 讨厌汽油。
<iOpera> 好像是符合欧洲安全标准的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有些人很喜欢闻纯汽油...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 听说过
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 遇见过
<jusss> 闻汽油
<iOpera> jusss: 你是虫子。
<jusss> 闻汽油，兴奋
 * jiero 要是硬说，喜欢闻少量的拖拉机燃油味道。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ISOFix
 * jiero 不算很反感柴油味道
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 这啥
<jiero> iMadper: i mad 
<jiero> ...
<freeflying> iOpera: 那是忽悠，我就没见过那么贵的座椅
<hrzhu> 剛裝了13.04 因爲我時區是中國 牠竟然默認時間顯示是中文的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • iptables 的规则没有生效，感觉像RP问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422854 在服务器上安装了sendmail，担心有风险，禁止非本地访问25端口（后来发现这种担心是多余的，默认会拒掉） 于是配置了iptalbes Quote: root@ubuntu:/etc/mail# iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -p tcp --dport 25 -s 127 …
<iOpera> freeflying: 就上海的一个同学。我给电话，让酷胖去退了他的？ lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISOFIX
<freeflying> iOpera: 人有钱啊
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Isofix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 就是后排座椅的两个钩子
<iOpera> 上次去上海，就那同学，硬是要送我，撞车了的。 lol
<iOpera> 刮擦吧。没那么严重。
<freeflying> iOpera: 吉利送你？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 驾驶座后面的，座垫拆掉，会有两个刚圈，用来钩安全座椅，距离和尺寸是有标准的，ISOFix
<iOpera> roylez: 本来要去吃你的。结果撞车了。
<iOpera> freeflying: 宝马
<jiero> roylez 。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 哦
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 乃瞎忽悠了，iso-fix的接口怎么会用拆坐垫啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 用词不当，cover
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不知道中文怎么说
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 看图
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 座椅放后座上，往后一推就勾上了，但安全带还需要穿过座椅勒紧
<MeaCulpa> 座垫和靠背中间接缝的一个cover
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，美国车好钩，欧洲车要难一点完全钩住
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我的是欧洲车型
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，那就是两个刚环
<MeaCulpa> 哎，当年舍不得，如今孩子大了
<iOpera> 额，不是拆开中间后座安装的儿童座椅嘛。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 中间后座？？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 中间？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 中间是炮弹仓阿
<iOpera> 好像是啊。只是我没看到。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 中间是炮弹仓阿，绝对不能坐孩子
<iOpera> 占用了中间座位
<MeaCulpa> 中间直接向前飞出前挡风了，俗称炮弹仓
<iOpera> 反向放的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 抓得住就不怕了。
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可以反向放么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 都是放驾驶员后面的，没有放中间的
<iOpera> 儿童的，不能正向吧
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 孩子小的都是反向的
<freeflying> iOpera: 座椅不给装中间的位子，副驾驶的也不允许
<iOpera> 后座的。 freeflying
<MeaCulpa> 中间直接向前飞出前挡风了，俗称炮弹仓, 你放个砖头然后急刹车或者过颠簸路就知道啥叫炮弹仓了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。。。没听说过
<MeaCulpa> 保证你前档被干掉
 * iOpera 别人老婆开的车，没看到实物。
<iOpera> 反向的
<MeaCulpa> 反正世面上那些日系的安全座椅只靠安全带我觉得没用
<freeflying> iOpera: 后座也不允许中间的位子
<MeaCulpa> 固定不住
<iOpera> 不会吧。啥法律不允许？ freeflying
<freeflying> iOpera: 美国有法律，车子生产出来中间位置压根也没接口
<iOpera> 中间可以拆开一条的啊。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa:  iOpera 為什麽孩子小的都是方向？
<huntxu> s/方向/反向/
<iOpera> 有些车，中间是可以放下来的扶手
<jiero> huntxu: 因为不是坐着。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 太小，正向的话孩子会从座椅里飞出去或者卡到
<MeaCulpa> 后跑中间永远是最难受的座位吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 反過來？最多就是往後倒？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 应该是冲击力最大的比较好控制吧，我觉得
<iOpera> 奔驰的，一直有扶手板
<iOpera> 还是自行车安全。
<freeflying> huntxu: 还要有安全带的，不是直接往提篮里一放就好了
<jiero> huntxu:  你也要加入 freeflying iOpera  MeaCulpa 行列，当爸爸了？
<iOpera> 家里4台自行车。 freeflying
<jiero> iOpera: 电瓶车？
<iOpera> 自行车。。
<jiero> iOpera: 包皮电瓶车？
<iOpera> 买过7部儿童车的，飘过。
<jiero> iOpera: 惯儿子么。
<iOpera> 帅帅的同学的车，都是我买的。lol
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。
<iOpera> hehe
<huntxu> jiero: 我沒那麽快
<MeaCulpa> http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/jullian/3-4y/s_DSC03393.JPG.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ s_DSC03393.JPG [ÚCARENYA]
<MeaCulpa> 我买过很多车...
<MeaCulpa> 啥汽车总动员里的，我都买齐了...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 车模爱好者？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不是，你看，都是儿子的玩具车...
<iOpera> ..
<iMadper`> iOpera: http://hiphotos.baidu.com/%D3%D0%C7%AE%B5%C4%BD%D0%BB%A8%D7%D3/pic/item/012a35aa007094b01f17a272.jpg?v=tbs
<jiero> huntxu: 说明进展稳定？
<freeflying> iOpera: 你有钱人啊
<iOpera> iMadper`: .. 创意
<jiero> freeflying: iopera 是土豪。
<iMadper`> iOpera: ... 
 * iMadper` 老掉线...
<iOpera> freeflying: 我没那么多钱。开普通车的。
<iOpera> iMadper`: .. 创意
<iOpera> 车不烂，不换车的。不像别人，跑长沙退别人二手的牧马人，去西藏玩。
<iOpera> 有钱的，都是买专车出去玩的这种。
<MeaCulpa> 豪
<jiero> iOpera: 开什么车和有没有钱其实没关系。。。
<iOpera> jiero: 但是如果能买车当一次性消费品，那就是有钱。
<gfrog> iOpera: 壕神
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04怎么将默认中文字体改为微米黑啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422859 感觉正黑比较坑。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2013-04-26 10:20
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 壕苦怕
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 壕酷啪
<gfrog> roylez_: 壕席
<huntxu> jiero: 是蠻穩定
<iOpera> 豪嘎嘛。 gfrog
<gfrog> iOpera: 我可不是壕
<gfrog> huntxu: 壕帅胡
<iOpera> gfrog: 你的车，比我的贵多了。
<jiero> huntxu: 什么时候要孩子？
<huntxu> jiero: 不知道 =.=
<oinil> 最近在用make的时候，按TAB补全，bash会提示： -bash: 23:set: command not found    求解
<gfrog> iOpera: 你有好几辆
<iOpera> huntxu: 没到30，别要孩子
<jiero> huntxu: 快了快了。
<huntxu> iOpera: 那是你
<iOpera> gfrog: nnnd 我3部加起来，还不如你那一部。
<jiero> huntxu: 没啥，我有好多40才要孩子的例子，周围
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基受蛙
<iOpera> huntxu: 你乡下的？喜欢早育？
<huntxu> iOpera: 不喜歡早育，不過我確實是鄉下的
<huntxu> 也不早了好吧。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 还好吧。
<iOpera> 额，多大了。 huntxu
<jiero> huntxu: 给你生孩子的比你小几岁啊。
<iOpera> jiero: lol
<huntxu> jiero: 小一歲 LOL
<iOpera> huntxu: 不正常。
<ofan> huntxu: 有娃了？
<a-nerd> Ubuntu 13.04不是已经发布了么  怎么发行注记还 This is still a ALPHA release.
<huntxu> iOpera: 年紀大咯，才小你15
<iOpera> 一岁，明显是学校里面找的lp
<gfrog> iOpera: 奶油好几辆
<iOpera> .
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<iOpera> 2+1童车+1破车
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。不错不错。没代沟~
 * jiero 开溜。
<MeaCulpa> 男人女人总会有代沟的
<jiero> ofan: 还没找老婆，你在那里不寂寞么。今年去了gsoc 么。
<jiero> ofan: 或者你也找到了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 男人女人总会有沟的
<ofan> 问完就跑...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 总会勾
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总猴总 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Cyclone/840793?s=840793
<gfrog> freeflying: 碳车啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 我苦逼码农，你别毒我了
<gfrog> freeflying: 好车共赏嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道看超跑图儿的人都买得起超跑嘛，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以我不看超跑啊
<bruce> ss
<gfrog> freeflying: -_-
<iOpera> 看看又何妨，难道你不看美女的？ freeflying cc gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog: 有个昨天价位的公路还可以考虑，但别那种奇葩的尺寸的了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那只能等机会找903了..
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 帮我留意留意吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 早说嘛，前几天真有人出的。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 早就问乃预算多少，乃就不说。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 申请budget要时间啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这样。。。 好吧，理解了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 主要是拿到了一点意外的bonus :D
<gfrog> iOpera: 送乃个美女看 http://att.newsmth.net/att.php?p.435.840189.366.jpg cc freeflying 
<gfrog> freeflying: 真幸福，还有意外。
<iOpera> gfrog: 不错，啥时候送过来？
<freeflying> gfrog: 意料之外的，本来应该有的，因为变化后来不敢指望的
<freeflying> gfrog: 其实大多公路上骑，为啥很多人入山地呢
<gfrog> iOpera: 看看得了，还要啥。
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计怕公路硌蛋
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过公路车在公路上的快感真心是山地党没法体会到的。
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，我那车也比山地爽
<gfrog> iOpera: 微博id：@梁盈盈是肌肉女王 乃可以过去粉他。
<gfrog> freeflying: 另外一个原因可能是山地车便宜。1k5-2k就有个不错的山地了，但在这个价位的公路都是渣。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 太一般
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过美利达的公路中高端的不行啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 骑车的妹子里这算不错的了。
<iOpera> gfrog: .... 说好送的
<gfrog> freeflying: 今年有改观，丫今年成环法赞助商了。
<gfrog> iOpera: 都送乃图片了。。。
<iOpera> 真人实体。
<freeflying> gfrog: 他还是干不过giant的
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃斗有娃了。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 巨大车，良心车嘛，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 我附近有个giant,也有个美利达
<iOpera> 你们有骑29轮子的没？居然有人买走了29“的车。
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都巨大车店基本都很坑。 倒是一些美利达小店儿老板很厚道。
<gfrog> iOpera: 这个太高端了。。 俺木有山地需求。
<iOpera> 有一个限量版的29”的。发现被人买了。好威猛的。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这就是13.04?感觉哪里不大对啊~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422863 ~$ sudo lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 13.04 Release:13.04 Codename:raring ~$ uname -r 3.8.0-19-generic 统计信息: 发表于 由 Nozer — 2013-04-26 11:06
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总, 从欧元地区转帐到icbc, 一般要等多久?
<iMadper> ofan: 有没有国际汇款过?
<iOpera> gfrog: http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/f3590d0423037c036d904843
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 帅帅骑车_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<iMadper> 穿这么多...
<roylez_> iMadper: i渣渣
<iMadper> 长沙还这么冷, 这都快五月了...
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃家娃穿夹克爬山？ 影响运动吧。
<roylez_> iOpera: 真土豪
<roylez_> iOpera: 这自行车就够我全套家当了
<ikk-> iOpera: 拍得不错,什么照相机
<iOpera> gfrog: 天冷嘛
<iOpera> roylez: .... 你和 gfrog 比吧。他的车才贵。
<iOpera> ikk-: 手机
<hamo> iOpera: 壕神
<ikk-> o
<iOpera> 今年天气就没正常过
<roylez_> iOpera: 政权垮台那天，我会先人一步冲去长沙瓜分你的财富...
<gfrog> iOpera: 不至于那么冷。
<hamo> roylez_: 反动扎西
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<gfrog> iOpera: 给乃和乃的娃车装踏频表和心率计，爬坡的时候保持住踏频，有助于保护膝盖。
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 你快不过我
<gfrog> iOpera: 免得乃家娃车没咋骑，先把膝盖骨累坏了。
<iOpera> roylez_: 。。反动
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿酱
<iOpera> gfrog: 。骑了。买照相
<iOpera> 没
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙酱
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃没理解我的意思。。
<gfrog> iOpera: 骑车习惯不对的话对膝盖有巨大损伤哦。另外姿势不对真的容易硌到蛋
<iOpera> 速度表+里程表。还没买
<iOpera> 我骑得不远嘛
<gfrog> iOpera: 踏频和心率才是重要的，速度表没啥用，除了显摆。
<gfrog> iOpera: 不远也有影响的。
<iOpera> 买坐垫去？
<hamo> gfrog: 乃真专业...
<iOpera> 调整了座椅，倾斜一点，蛋就不疼了。
<gfrog> hamo: 擦，就这点注意事项，我都说完了。
<iMadper> iOpera: 坐垫儿一定要好. 
<sjd_zeus> 各位，有啥办法可以下载google play上的apk文件呢
<hamo> iOpera: 容易咯到蛋蛋的是因为蛋蛋大把？
<hamo> gfrog: ^^^
<freeflying> iMadper: 1-2天
<iMadper> freeflying: 需要中转国的呢?
<iMadper> freeflying: 要变成2-4天吗?
<gfrog> hamo: 恩，170+呢。
<freeflying> iMadper: 也有可能
<hamo> gfrog: 你在说什么？
<iMadper> freeflying: thx!
<sjd_zeus> 谁能下载google play里面的apk文件呢
<gfrog> hamo: 蛋蛋不是么。。
<palomino|working> chrome好似有插件 sjd_zeus 
<roylez_> iOpera: 怕了吧？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<freeflying> iMadper: 美元快
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * palomino|working tf roylez_ 
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<hamo> gfrog: 你太三俗了...
<sjd_zeus> palomino|working, 啥插件呢
<palomino|working> 你搜搜呗- -
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 馊基蛋 早啊
<gfrog> hamo: 乃想多了。
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<roylez_> hamo palomino|working 蛤蟆跟破马也能搞基？
 * palomino|working 戳gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog: 903也没啥可能升级了
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个。。。
 * hamo 13.10的代号是发疯的沙罗曼蛇么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚乃还是下狠心搞个碳架比较有玩头儿
<tryit> mail@yahoo.com.cn要停了，真蛋疼啊
 * roylez_ 期待 hamo 和 palomino|working 都能成为 ubuntu 的代号
<gfrog> freeflying: 903这种早晚都是扔货。
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> p已经过去了 roylez 
<gfrog> freeflying: roylez_ 我很好奇ubuntu排到z之后版本号再怎么加。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在都aa..zz了，难道下一步是aaa...zzz？
<palomino|working> 大概是该轮到[还是{了 gfrog 
<iOpera> roylez_: hamo不是英文的动物。
<hamo> roylez_: H也早过去了把
<gfrog> palomino|working: @_@
<iOpera> *[,pælә'mi:nәu]
<iOpera> n. 帕洛米诺马
<roylez_> hamo: 可以轮回的。 黑毛的蛤蟆
<iOpera> 这个是
<freeflying> gfrog: 重来过呗
<palomino|working> 赶紧发现一个新物种，然后命名为hamo iOpera 
<freeflying> gfrog: 好，帮我留意个二手的903
<gfrog> roylez_: freeflying 我擦，原来是个环儿，乃们10多年的LTS肿么搞？
<iOpera> fast frog/ fuck frog palomino|working
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<palomino|working> ..... iOpera
<gfrog> freeflying: 给你围观的奇观 https://www.evernote.com/shard/s27/sh/f2ec8cfb-6d2f-42c4-9558-0883dab3c9da/7baac085c4373c1d5618e4ef947b89c5
<iOpera> gfrog: 你是英雄了。你是版本号了。
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃早就是浏览器了。
<iOpera> 。。。@
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 一直被模仿，一直被超越的..
<iGoogle> 赶紧改
<iGoogle> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 吴剑雄在造原子弹时候还没入美国国籍的说
<chenxiongfei> good moring*
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://www.cbp.gov/ 美国入境以后要在线填入境卡了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 救命！help~~help~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422866 本来是想 用dd把 u盘 清空一下 。 结果 一不小心把 sdc 打成了 sda ，然后连忙 ctrl+c ， 返回结果 成功填零了 十几兆 的空间 我瞬间冰冻了 。 抱着一线希望 ，重启 。。。黑屏。。。 大家说说还能恢复吗、 系统就算 …
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不用在飞机上填写？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 也好阿，省的麻烦
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34466
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 高邮一中学要女教师申请怀孕，被勒令终止
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2013/04/24/14-year-burger.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 保存了14年的麦当劳汉堡，貌似还能吃
<MeaCulpa> 犹他州
<cifer> excuse me， 怎么让 /usr/local/lib 先于 /lib 被搜索？
<cifer> 我是说运行时，不是编译时
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 求助大神 可否直接从12.10中 安装更新到12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422871 求助大神 可否直接从12.10中 安装更新到12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 interui — 2013-04-26 12:32
<ikk-> cifer: 修改 PATH 变量
<ikk-> cifer: echo $PATH
<cifer> ikk不是想改变程序目录，是库目录啊， /lib, /usr/local/lib
<cifer> ikk-, 不是想改变程序目录，是库目录啊， /lib, /usr/local/lib
<ikk-> cifer: 哦,那就不知道了
<ikk-> cifer: 可能需要编译时加入 lib path
<ikk-> cifer: 
<ikk-> -Wl,-rpath 这个是给 run-time link-editor 用的, 会影响ELF文件的内容。但是对PE文件无效(因为没有这个概念)。
<ikk-> -L参数对PE文件和 ELF文件同样有效。
<ikk-> env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib /path/to/prog
<ikk-> rpath的参数， 是写死在ELF文件中的， 运行时就去找它。
<ikk-> 编译目标代码时指定的动态库搜索路径，这个路径是写死在二进制中的，并且优先级最高；
<ikk-> -Wl,-rpath
<ikk-> http://blog.csdn.net/gogdizzy/article/details/6591267
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ [GCC] 关于GCC的动态库搜索路径 - Station of GoGdizzY - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<cifer> 我也在看这篇文章。。。。。
<lmh> gfrog, 你那手机盖看起来不错阿，求个链接
<gfrog> lmh: 手机盖？
<gfrog> lmh: 搜taktik
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 怎么用更新管理器升级到13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422872 [size=200]我的是10.04 ，现在提示是升级到12.04。。 怎么升级到13.04呢。。通过更新管理器 [/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 geqiandebei — 2013-04-26 12:54
<lmh> gfrog, ok 
<ikk-> cifer: This chapter describes other commonly-used compiler options available
<ikk-> in GCC. These options control features such as the search paths used
<ikk-> for locating libraries and include files, the use of additional warnings and
<ikk-> diagnostics, preprocessor macros and C language dialects.
<ikk-> cifer: An Introduction to GCC .pdf
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04安装不上，HDMI黑屏无信号… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422874 显卡有HDMI和Dvi接口，显示器只有HDMI和VGA 反复制作了各种不同版本的USB-Live,不下十次，尝试过Ubuntu的LiveCD和OpenSuse的Live及DVD安装版等等… 无论13.04还是之前的，无一能进入桌面，均是看到命令行 …
<jiero> 想一件事，总是看不同的答案。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 现在在家里做饭成本比外面吃高啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 刚刚出去买菜，瞅了下美利达的店，老板很不热情
<freeflying> gfrog: 听我说要看903
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后就不答理你了？
<freeflying> 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃可能看起来就不像买车的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕一般都容易这样，XXD
<freeflying> 不是，然后推荐了个1.2k的给我了
<psychologe> 都升到13.04没有？
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计那个他最赚钱，看来乃家这家美利达不是靠谱的店。
<gfrog> freeflying: 货不全啊
<psychologe> 刚升，发现变化不大，无线连不上，ibus中文输入法用不了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 阜成门那边的态度也不咋地
<palomino|working> 3天前升级了
<palomino|working> 发现默认字体变成文泉驿了
<psychologe> palomino|working, 觉得变化大么？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 怎么说？
<palomino|working> 不大
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 外面吃吃什么？
<palomino|working> gcalctool变成gnome-calculator了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 外面1-20就能吃了
<palomino|working> fusion-icon一运行就段错误
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 一个人？你家里吃啥...
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总还用linux作桌面啊？
<palomino|working> 字体变了
<palomino|working> 其他好像没啥感觉
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 随便下个面就不止了啊
<palomino|working> 是啊 freedmit 
<palomino|working> 是啊 freeflying 
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 光面？
<palomino|working> 除了打游戏用win7 freeflying 
<palomino|working> 一般都linux了 freeflying 
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 光面咋吃啊
<palomino|working> 开发有时还得用下osx
<freeflying> palomino|working: 你不都苹果了吗
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 我只是有个imac而已
<palomino|working> 要不是为了调试ios代码我一般不开
<palomino|working> osx真心用不惯
<palomino|working> 即使用也尽量是命令行解决
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我在家会意大利面+番茄+洋葱+切碎的任意肉肠，午餐肉之类，的确要20...
<palomino|working> 装了个mac ports
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 完了还得弄点水果吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...没
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 一杯红酒
<palomino|working> :o
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你丫过得欧洲人的生活啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 可以刷卡阿
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 还是这个理由啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 沙县小吃不让刷卡
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 米粉也不让刷卡
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 红酒意面可以刷卡！
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> 刷卡王子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> 智利红酒一次6瓶一买，一瓶也就40
<MeaCulpa> 每次一杯，一瓶可以喝3天吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> don't roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 听人劝吃饱饭 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> 我要减肥
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 揍自己最能减了
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蜂蜜水
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  我发觉有奇效
<palomino|working> 通便么。。
<freeflying> roylez: 找个妹子吧
<roylez> freeflying: 你送一个？
<palomino|working> 同求
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 妹子也好，泄火
<freeflying> roylez: palomino|working http://data.yule.sohu.com/star/pic/star/16/16989/default.jpg
<palomino|working> ..... freedmit 
<palomino|working> ..... freeflying 
<roylez> freeflying: .................
<roylez> freeflying: 给帽子，我要踢你
<palomino|working> ..... roylez 
<palomino|working> 这样的要求 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 太暴力了
<palomino|working> 主席你需要被杨教授电击
<xuwenshg> clwar
<freeflying> roylez: palomino|working https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRDRWUadjwIRiV2uXaTMIcSGmXM_fgh6lHGOvd9yD5ncpRpD129DA
<palomino|working> ..... freeflying 
<palomino|working> 现在是大婶了 freeflying 
<freeflying> palomino|working: http://pic.arkoo.com/bian/picture/2005102985053.jpg
<palomino|working> ....... freeflying 
<palomino|working> 大婶的大婶
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • matlab for linux R2012a窗体显示混乱（不完整） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422877 不知道怎么发图片，见附件- - 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyusu — 2013-04-26 13:50
<freeflying> roylez: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-vLoWZCYP5tE/UXdj9zYMUFI/AAAAAAAACEQ/PGk7G1aHdLs/w497-h373/6093fae0jw1e3z7o5wrp7g207109dkha.gif
<iMadper> 有人在用firefox吗?   求测试一下这个页面:  http://qiao.github.io/javascript-playground/webgl-tree/   我在chrome里能正常访问, 但是firefox会直接崩溃. 
<palomino|working> 我看看 iMadper 
<roylez> iMadper: 毫无压力
<roylez> iMadper: Your graphics card does not seem to support WebGL.
<roylez> Find out how to get it here.
<iMadper> roylez: 不会呀... 我这里会崩溃... 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 恩.
<kelvansun> ubuntu 13.04 实体机安装成了
<palomino|working> 有棵叔 iMadper 
<roylez> iMadper: 因为你显卡好
<palomino|working> 还有别的么? iMadper 
<palomino|working> 树... iMadper 
<palomino|working> 这错别字- -
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我了个去... 就我的firefox有问题...
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 显卡驱动的事儿吧
<Router2> iMadper FF没问题
<daxiang> openbrd@googlegroups.com    openjtag@googlegroups.com
<jiero> palomino|working: 游戏显卡买 ATI 6770？
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<palomino|working> 6770性能差点吧
<jiero> palomino|working: 你有钱。
<palomino|working> 买7系的吧
<palomino|working> 7770之类的
<iMadper> Router2: 恩,  那是我的ff有问题了
<iMadper> s/ff/fx/
<jiero> palomino|working: lol 我蠢问题，买了也大概玩不了几个游戏。
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 那集显就行啦。。
<onlylove> http://mobile.it168.com/tu/1442124_1.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 一秒变坦克 iPhone5保护套taktik试用_IT168
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不是驱动的事情吧? 至少chromen正常, 应该是插件的问题. 
<palomino|working> 额。。
<onlylove> Your graphics card does not seem to support WebGL. Find out how to get it here.
<jusss> palomino|working: 那个n卡的optimus驱动出来了没
<palomino|working> 不知道... jusss 
<jusss> palomino|working: Pudge那厮整天让我当小白鼠去下那个驱动，我都没从中国那个官网找到
<palomino|working> .........
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34468
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 警方查封国内最大盗版高清门户，逮捕CEO
<palomino|working> 我精神上支持你当白鼠
<onlylove> 思路挂了
<jusss> palomino|working: 我是小白，当不成小白鼠。。。
<palomino|working> -_-
<onlylove> 靠，思路网站到底是哪个，看评论乱套了
<palomino|working> 有俩思路
<palomino|working> siluhd和mysilu
<onlylove> siluhd挂了
<palomino|working> 但是mysilu网站打不开了呢- -
<onlylove> 另一个避嫌呗……没准改地下了
<onlylove> jusss: 不是小白怎么当小白鼠
<onlylove> jusss: 大白都不敢用
<onlylove> jusss: 小白最勇敢了，什么都不怕直接往上冲
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=285560&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 出崔克2.1猎豹车队版车架 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<jiero> 都没听说过。
<panda|x201> palomino|working, 老马你到处跑啊！
<iMadper> chinahdtv也关了, bt.neu6.edu.cn 也不正常了. 
<palomino|working> .... panda|x201 
<palomino|working> 我哪有 panda|x201 
<gfrog> freeflying: 不喜Trek
<palomino|working> 在这里蹲点也有几年了 panda|x201 
<gfrog> freeflying: 在国内吹的太过了点。
<panda|x201> palomino|working, Ubuntu的发展是由您见证的啊！
<palomino|working> ... panda|x201 
<jiero> panda|x201: 。。。panda
<palomino|working> 貌似从5.04开始用的 panda|x201 
<palomino|working> 现在都13.04了- -
<panda|x201> jiero, 你有不同意啊？
<jiero> palomino|working: panda的耳朵就是黑的。
<palomino|working> 还有黑眼圈
<onlylove> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/04/09/2246207/nvidia-releases-optimus-linux-driver-with-new-features
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: NVIDIA Releases Optimus Linux Driver With New Features - Slashdot
<jiero> panda|x201: 。。。
<panda|x201> onlylove, 终于发布了啊！
<onlylove> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NzE
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: [Phoronix] NVIDIA Has Major New Linux Driver: Optimus, RandR 1.4
<onlylove> panda|x201: 4月9号的消息了
<onlylove> jusss: 快点去试试吧，快一个月了，不过debian貌似软件有点旧
<onlylove> jusss: 用arch试试
<jiero> http://www.openshotvideo.com/2013/04/development-update-schedule-and-funds.html OpenShot抛弃GTK去了QT，有钱了，就开溜~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 高手们 如何从1210升级至1304 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422879 需要啥操作吗？ 求指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangyanga — 2013-04-26 14:07
<iMadper> nvidia的新驱动是不是被linus骂出来的? palomino|working 
<palomino|working> no idea...
<jusss> onlylove: 官方网站上有？
<jusss> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/547712
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【MV】VH1 Storytellers 全场-Pink (p!nk)-MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦台-看好音乐
<onlylove> jusss: 找319.12beta
<jusss> onlylove: 我找找
<sgo11> hi, 在国内用什么网站流量统计工具好呢？以前从来没用过。本来想用谷歌的，但是怕谷歌统计链接被墙，失去效果。用百度吧，担心一是找你要钱，二是好像DATA-API还有限制，具体不太清楚。简单看了下CNZZ，不知道是网站设计问题还是什么，没有发现它提供什么开放的接口。我是希望通过接口，把数据导出
<sgo11> 来，然后在自己设计的页面查看统计数据，以及自己生成统计图等。谢谢。
<skraito> hi al
<skraito> hi al
<skraito> whats up
<Pudge> 4月9号的老新闻了。。。我都喊了2星期了，硬是没有哪位大哥帮我测试以下这个新驱动能不能用。。
<MeaCulpa> "四川雅安地震，中国政府官办机构红会收不到捐款，脑羞成怒之下红十会发言人放出猛言：要重新调查郭美美事件！郭美美收到战帖后，立即发出声明：只要红十字会敢动我一根毫毛，我立即公布红十会很多不为人知的贪污内幕！资料我已寄到美国，有胆的你们放马过来… ！"
<MeaCulpa> 这妹子真牛
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-319.12-driver
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: NVIDIA DRIVERS 319.12BETA
<leyle> 13.04 是 LTS版本么？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 不是
<kelvansun> leyle, 当然不是
<Carrot_1> 书香云集官网上说支持linux，但是怎么安装啊?
<leyle> kelvansun: 哦，
<jusss> Pudge: 我是小白，没法测试。。。
<leyle> 爱看豆木有了
<Carrot_1> 用的是adobe air，但是貌似adobe air已经停止支持linux了
<Pudge> leyle: 不是，明显一直是alpha版
<jusss> Pudge: Pudge 本本没在手也没办法测试
<daxiang> quit
<Pudge> jusss: 你要鼓起勇气，测试这个驱动，然后发个帖子反馈结构，脱离小白
<onlylove> jusss: 我看要最新的xorg，debian可能要不行
<Pudge> jusss: 这是我不止给你的51家庭作业
<jusss> Pudge: 那个linux x86/IA32是啥
<leyle> 额，alpha
<Pudge> jusss: 哪里？
<jusss> Pudge: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Unix Drivers Portal Page
<jusss> onlylove: debian squeezy装不了这个驱动？
<Pudge> jusss: 你发的连接？我估计是驱动支持的框架啊，32位或者64位用ia32兼容32位
<onlylove> jusss: 你试试吧……
<Pudge> jusss: 就这个意思
<Pudge> jusss: 支持的对应cpu安装的系统是64位的还是32位的
<leyle> 云集书城 有啥子好处？
<jusss> onlylove: 现在没n卡，也试不了。。。据说squeezy的源里没那个大黄蜂二进制包，
<Pudge> jusss: 大黄蜂的debian有专门的depot维护的
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。ia是啥的缩写
<Pudge> jusss: 这个你不用担心，你现给我好好测试这个新驱动。。
<iMadper> jusss: intel 安疼.
<jusss> Pudge: 可是据说wheezy才有二进制包在源里，squeezy只有源码。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 和那大黄蜂没啥关系吧
<onlylove> jusss: 这个是官方的
<iMadper> jusss: 错了, intel architecture.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04安装好了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422883 哇，现在的这个无版图越来越搞不明白了，我安装64位版的就是不成功，安装好了以后启动时无法启动，后来换了32位版就好了。越来越搞不明白无版图，以前是u 盘无法启动，现在干脆就是安装好了无法启动。按理 …
<Pudge> jusss: 有的，不在官方depot里面
<jusss> iMadper: soga
<jiero> Fontforge 的新Logo很帅气啊。 https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/FontForge_icon.svg
<Pudge> jusss: 反正，你装debian，双卡肯定没问题，唯一的问题就是我想知道那个新驱动靠谱么
<jusss> Pudge: 等我本本到手了，我试下
<jusss> Pudge: 话说，为啥你不自己测试。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 51家庭作业啊，我等你的技术+精贴
<Pudge> jusss: 最近事情太多。。不想整电脑。。我连续熬了好几天夜了。
<jusss> Pudge: 51就放3天假，而且我还要玩游戏。。。哪有时间搞这些
<Pudge> jusss: 我操，装驱动比游戏有意思啊
<palomino|working> .... Pudge 
<Pudge> jusss: 你装linux玩个蛋的游戏啊
<jusss> Pudge: 我都一星期没开机了，一直都是手机在这挂会
<Pudge> jusss: 话说，你玩啥游戏。。。不是是dota吧。。
<jusss> Pudge: 玩同学的win7呀
<jiero> Pudge: 。。你骗谁，我在linux下玩了4年游戏。。。
<jusss> Pudge: dota真心不喜。。。还不如3c
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。linux能有啥好玩的游戏，没见过
 * jiero 觉得要说玩游戏，还是有个独立的NVIDIA显卡省心。
<jusss> Pudge: 数独，
<Pudge> jusss: 完了2天hon也被我删了，还是dota带劲
<jusss> Pudge: 单英雄，只靠装备的游戏，低apm,
<Pudge> jusss: 。。有追求，你还是试试那个驱动吧，真心的，ubuntu中文论坛精华区等着你
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马。。。
<palomino|working> 果然一直在诱导你 jusss 
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
 * jiero 给 palomino|working 装上马鞍。
<jusss> Pudge: 3c澄海 多英雄 靠操作 高apm
<palomino|working> .....
<Pudge> jusss: 。。这你就想多了，当年哥星际apm从来250+,dota就算黑工也不会低于100
<jusss> Pudge: war3最好
<jusss> Pudge: dota这种80的apm足以
 * jiero 的 apm 是 30
<Pudge> jusss: 玩过星际的人一般不喜war3对战，有同感的举手
<ikk-> dota 靠的是意识和配合
<jusss> ikk-: 那war3靠啥
<jusss> Pudge: 为啥不喜war3?
<ofan> jusss: 靠鼠标
<Pudge> jusss: ikk- dota靠的是赢了虐人的舒爽和输了喷人全家的快感
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 还有骂队友的快感
<Pudge> jusss: 玩多了星际，war3对战的战术太单调。。微操也太弱。。
<jusss> Pudge: 比如国内的那个英雄联盟，全是骂队友的
<jiero> dota 没意思。。。没有偷袭基地的好玩。
<MeaCulpa> ... RTS都是渣渣，FPS才是正道
<ikk-> jusss: war3不如星际
<jusss> Pudge: 我微操一直很弱。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 必须骂队友啊，队友不菜怎么会输？？一定不是自己打的不好啊！！！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 我Linux里都是游戏
<MeaCulpa> RTS都是渣渣，FPS才是正道~
<jusss> Pudge: 要是真厉害，还要毛队友呀，
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 举几个让我认同的游戏。。。别整五子棋啥的
<Pudge> jusss: 没队友了输了我喷谁？
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: 游戏有很多类型, wii 的游戏不错
<jusss> Pudge: 输的都是弱操作，骂队友更是没素质
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: Quake...
<jiero> Pudge: 你Y只知道自己自己知道的游戏。。。
<ikk->  wii有氧拳击
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: RTS敌人的操作对你没有反馈
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 所以激烈程度很低
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么会呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: FPS别人打你你会晃悠阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一击就把对方打飞
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: Quake不知道为啥，我玩超过10分钟就晕车，cs没事，不懂
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: 你没玩过dota,3c,war3
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你妹。。。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 那是你小脑不好，CS是马桶上的游戏
<jiero> MeaCulpa: rts一发重炮，整个屏幕就晃。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不会反馈到你的操作
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 恩，这游戏有点反人类。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: CS见人就蹲下，不是马桶是啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。又不是只有你自己打，角度不对啊。。。
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: 那你可以带个3D 眼镜玩了
<jiero> Pudge: 确实cs是马桶。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: FPS 对抗量大
<jusss> 没玩过星际。。。
<palomino|working> ç´¯....
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩，单位事件来说。
<jusss> 星际2可以局域网了吗？
<Pudge> jiero: 我当然只知道自己知道的游戏了。。我不知道的游戏，请问如何知道。。
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: 全身晃动就是 wii 游戏好
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。所以说了你不知道的。。。有啥用。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 中国玩家普遍比较无知。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比如，地图里有多少吃的血，盔甲，枪，那些有不同的刷新时间，你要记住，敌人位置你要听，要猜，自己走位你要计划...这一切都要在双方对抗的同时完成
<Pudge> jiero: 别啊，又贬低中国人。。
<Pudge> jiero: 我这边，网吧里，老外都玩dota，还特tm菜，一点不如中国人
<jiero> MeaCulpa: rts。。。一开始就要计算资源，获取时间，敌人小分队位置。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 其他的不都是中文么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比如Q3常打的一个地图，大学35秒刷新，大盔甲45s, 小血有3个25s, 小盔甲1个25s, 其他枪都是25s, 你听别人吃了啥，就要把相应的timer reset
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 与此同时你要移动，瞄准，射击，闪躲
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩嗯嗯。说到底，还是联系个熟悉度和即时判断。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 然后决定在那里与敌人接触，决定是打是逃，等等等等....
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 我怎么觉得你描述的像小蜜蜂。。。移动，瞄准，设计，闪躲。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 信息量还是不小的
<jiero> Pudge: 你笑啥。。。dota只不过更弱罢了。。。
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: 推荐个 fps 游戏
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 敌人打中你，你的移动轨迹会变，你的移动速度会变
<jiero> Pudge: 各种动作的锻炼。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: warsow。。。
<MeaCulpa> ikk-: quake3或者quakelive
<MeaCulpa> warsaw人少了吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 但是warsow更快。
<MeaCulpa> ET也不错，不知道阿姨最近玩不玩
<MeaCulpa> jiero: warsaw是快，但是规律性也更高
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Unreal Tornament移动不快，但是突发移动多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不同风格不一样的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。不过相应的控制方式差异。
 * Pudge 单人游戏也就实况足球有点意思啊。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我这种菜，还是 red eclipse那种。。。
<jusss> Pudge: h游戏才好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 反正我玩FPS不行，一开打就热血沸腾，脑子里的Timer统统坏了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 可以小皮鞭 蜡烛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你就是杀戮的么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 高手在缠斗的时候还能维护多个timer
<jiero> jusss: 你的内心，真的变态。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 很难阿，你自己试试看，真的很难
<jusss> jiero: 。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。我越加觉得你装新驱动更有意思
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我很少玩1vs1.
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就算4v4也差不多，不过玩ET好,NvN
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我对打倒对方一般没啥兴趣。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 咱们可以玩斗地主
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 经常逃跑。。。
 * jusss 玩斗地主吧，大家，
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。
<jiero> jusss: 不会玩。
<ikk-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfenstein:_Enemy_Territory
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * jusss #ubuntu-cn频道新游戏，斗地主，lol
 * Pudge 我还是觉得war3 rpg，那些变态防守图，一打就10几个小时的有意思。。
 * jiero 拍jusss到死。。。
<jiero> Pudge:  zk 的10人联防 chicken。。。
<jiero> chicken egg
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你有那么多寄存器和标志位啊
 * Pudge 以前放假的时候能盯着一个rpg打一个星期，通最高难度为止。。还不看攻略。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那么多timer
<jusss> Pudge: 受虐狂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不行，心思没那么缜密
<Pudge> jiero: 10人太多啊，难凑齐，2 3人的rpg最适合了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 作弊工具
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但是高手的确可以
<ikk-> wii 好像没有好玩的 online fps
<jiero> Pudge: 笨，全世界人一起打rts，我玩rts喜欢6vs6以上。
<MeaCulpa> online FPS.... Planet Side可惜ban中国ip
<Pudge> jiero: 啥东西，我就知道现在一直最流行的是人族无敌。。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 边xxoo,边想东西？
 * MeaCulpa 还玩EQ2...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大规模的FPS，中国没了吧。
<Pudge> jiero: 还有军团
<jiero> Pudge: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国没了，等Planet Side代理
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Sony ban 中国人
 * jiero 不喜欢 暴雪的任何游戏。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: +!
 * Pudge 不说了，又写了通宵论文，睡会。。
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。写论文？
 * Pudge jusss 我等着你的精华帖
<jusss> Pudge: 你那几点了
<jusss> Pudge: 1年后给你
<Pudge> jusss: 早上9点
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 最近到linux的新游戏很多。。。
 * jiero 没买任何一个。
<jusss> Pudge: 和德国一个时间？
<Pudge> jusss: 你不要堕落好么
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<Pudge> 难道湖北省和湖南省不是一个时间吗
<jusss> Pudge: 你可以找alvin_rxg搞基了，
<jusss> Pudge: 你在法国？
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<jusss> Pudge: 哦，你自扣去吧，扣玩睡会，lol
<Pudge> jusss: 只要你发精华帖，我就刷版说我跟他搞鸡
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 新手求助,win8 wubi安装ubuntu,就是读取不到本地iso,每次都下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422889 已经按照论坛的方法设置了 "把CD版ISO和从ISO文件抽取出来的wubi.exe放在非系统盘的iso文件夹，ISO文件改名为installation.iso，之后选择非系统盘（强烈建议在iso文件夹所属的盘 …
<palomino|working> ...... Pudge 
<jiero> Pudge: 你不是有老婆了么。。。还要搞？
<Carrot_1> 不是说13.04要去掉wubi么？为啥wubi还在啊
 * jusss 留贴为证: 15:11 < jusss> Pudge: 你可以找alvin_rxg搞基了，  15:12 < Pudge> jusss: 只要你发精华帖，我就刷版说我跟他搞鸡
<Pudge> jiero: 他只要敢测试nvidia发个精华帖，我就敢搞鸡
<Pudge> Carrot_1: 删掉wubi，ubuntu用户马上少80%，怎么敢删
<Carrot_1> 哎
<ikk-> wubi可以加入自动硬盘安装功能,就是自动安装grub4dos
<jiero> 图标的精华 http://openclipart.org/detail/177404/eye-akis-by-keistutis-177404
<Carrot_1> linux的普及太悲剧了
<ikk-> 或先安装 grub2 , 然后引导安装
<iMadper> 搞鸡 其实不是搞基的意思, 是搞妓的意思吧?  Pudge 
<ikk-> gaoji = 高级
<iMadper> Carrot_1: ubuntu普及率低的原因是盗版太猖狂了~
<jiero> iMadper: 其实是因为人类不自律
<iMadper> Carrot_1: 你配个电脑, 得花多1k5买个windows的时候,你就会考虑别的饿了
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 还有懒
<ikk-> iMadper: 神舟的笔记本只要加80元就安装正版的win7
<jiero> iMadper: 自律是美德根本，有自律了，就不懒了~我的理解。
<iMadper> ikk-: 恩, oem的便宜, 刚才我说的是自己去中关村陪电脑~
<iMadper> s/陪/配/
<ikk-> iMadper: 嗯
<ikk-> 其实BIOS里面已经有 slic2.1 了
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨儿你问那人的车刀不刀没消息？
<gfrog> freeflying: 必然没啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那已经很便宜了，一堆人抢
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 唉。。
<freeflying> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Cyclone/840793 gfrog 这种会有人抢不
<gfrog> freeflying: 这不昨儿我给你看那个嘛
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 靠，我昨天買的木瓜咋這麼甜
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么恢复hosts文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422896 更改了hosts文件后，打开chromium，它就不断自动刷新，但是firefox可以正常使用， 怎么恢复hosts啊？ 把正常机器上的hosts文件拷过来可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-04-26 15:43
<mk3548208> 聆听ubuntu13.04使用者的反馈，我在livecd试过，firefox这里会出现卡顿
<palomino|working> 这里是哪里.. mk3548208 
<mk3548208> 连接无线，打开浏览器输入登录帐号，之后想隐藏firefox，这里会卡死
<tryit> iMadper, 熟悉UNIX域套接字吗？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu GNOME回归纯正版的Gnome桌面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422897 官网 http://ubuntugnome.org/ The Ubuntu GNOME team is proud to announce our first release as an official Ubuntu Derivative: Ubuntu GNOME 13.04. Ubuntu GNOME aims to bring a mostly pure GNOME desktop experience to Ubuntu. Keeping in coordination with the Ubunt …
<Gavin> 论坛账号忘了怎么找回
<jiero> Gavin 报邮箱。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: .
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Thinkpadx201 Conexant CX20585声卡 13.04无声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422902 Thinkpadx201 安装了13.04以后，系统没有声音，悲剧了，12.10好好的，有哪位大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoxiaoyu1107 — 2013-04-26 16:30
<MeaCulpa> YYETS关门了？？！！
<imtxc> yyets
<imtxc> yyest.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yyest.com: The Best Search Links on the Net (@ yyest.com)
<MeaCulpa> 主业暂时关闭，链接去围脖里找...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没观
<MeaCulpa> 不错不错，避
<MeaCulpa> en
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没关 alvin_rxg 的bot能找到。。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 看来是在墙内关了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你自己去看
<MeaCulpa> 主业内容撤掉了
<MeaCulpa> 换成其他网页发布
<MeaCulpa> 暂避风头
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 咋去東南亞景點都是這些個廉航呢
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 都关了. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: chinahdtv也关了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 六维也关了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 廉价的卖的好
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 最近有网站被查封, 所以都一股脑的关了.
<MeaCulpa> 恩，暂时避讳一下
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 悲催
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: yyets的围脖里还是有下载连接的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 应该是baidu自己要搞收费视频, 所以做公关, 让zf去把那些免费的都先给干掉, 给自己扫清.
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: yyets上能下啥啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 美剧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 也许是吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 其實是好事啊，只是這個事情會出動一些人利益，不是那麼容易搞的
<MeaCulpa> 我家里很久没装电驴了，改天装起来自己搜
<freeflying> 倒是希望像美國那樣
<freeflying> 用netflix看多方便啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: google play裏美劇一集$1.99
<iMadper> freeflying: 利益不利益我就不知道了, 不过如果软件/音乐之流一起搞正版化, ubuntu就更有机会了. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 應該說碼農們都就好起來了
<iMadper> freeflying: 码农依然被剥削呀. 
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 或者找apple也可以
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 在国内难搞
<onlylove> 正版化……大量的OEM homebasic慢慢飘过
<freeflying> iMadper: 大環境好了，　碼農待遇自然就好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 那找工作也好找了. 
<roylez> iMadper: 有海盗湾在，其他都死掉都没事
 * gfrog 啊，吃撑到了。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 到時候帝都也就和灣區一樣了
<gfrog> freeflying: 晚上给贵司的13.04加到autotest里去。
<iMadper> roylez: 海盗湾速度快吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: 在我有生之年能等到这一天就好了~ 
<freeflying> gfrog: 你幹嘛測13.04啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34471
<gfrog> freeflying: for opensource. lol
 * iMadper 高风亮节!
<freeflying> gfrog: 等着測14.04吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 下iso先。
<huntxu> gfrog: 拿fedora出來遛遛吧
<onlylove> kk又傻了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34470
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 多家影视下载网站临时关闭
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个文件里写着iso的md5sum？
<gfrog> huntxu: fedora早在那了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个。。 太遥远了。
<onlylove> gfrog: 通常都是md5sum之类的
<freeflying> sha那個啥的
<gfrog> freeflying: 没md5？
<gfrog> freeflying: 那还得下一把iso
<roylez> iMadper: 满槽
<onlylove> gfrog: 下个看看吧，我记得iso根目录里面就有那么个文件，而且提供下载的网站应该提供那个吧
<gfrog> freeflying: onlylove 原来有MD5SUM，不错。Fedora现在只给sha了
<onlylove> gfrog: 那就计算sha就是
<iMadper> roylez: ... 这么好?
<iMadper> roylez: 可惜最近不看电影了...
<jiero> roylez: 看电影的小公公。
<jiero> cherrot:  用快速的电脑快速处理 raw，感觉都不习惯了。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: sha/md5都要
<ikk-> http://fengmk2.github.io/blog/2011/fibonacci/nodejs-python-php-ruby-lua.html
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: fibonacci(40) benchmark
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 乃又夸奖起RHEL5啦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 乃莫非和我一样，自己想要的东西都是RHEL5上自己编译的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃不觉得乃个红色的登录界面很有爱？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我看不到X
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，那杯具了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吾眼中无X
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: top有选项忽略输出出来的column title么？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: man里没看到。。
<freeflying> 周末了周末了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃不觉得服务启动后绿色的OK很有爱……debian都没有的说
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 丑陋的要死
<mk3548208> I like Debian
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 自己弄命令，command-based rather than cfg based, 一副UNIX作派，却不如UNIX安逸
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那乃还是用debian吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Debian SUX
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Debian stable = Debian Stumble; Debian unstable = Debian Unstable Indeed; Debian Test = Debain ONLY FOR TEST
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 忘了乃用那个gentoo based了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: [jyxu@BlueVista][Tikanga][~]% uptime 04:28:42 up 532 days, 16:03,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你看，我这里还有台Tikanga
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这是嘛？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Tikanga你不知道？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没听过。。啥？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: sed 's/.*(\(.*\))/\1/g' /etc/redhat-release
<MeaCulpa> Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5.1 (Tikanga)
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 该打，自家产品code name都不知道
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们都不看发行代号的 -_-
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 老美都用codename吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们看koji tag， RHEL-5.1-Z 这种。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: å¼±
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: not cool
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 准确
<MeaCulpa> 不安全
<MeaCulpa> 果然不如我们五角大楼国企有安全意识
<MeaCulpa> 我摸万物皆代号
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 开源公司，要毛儿安全。连命根子代码都是开放的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL组件不开源吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 系统肯定是开源的
<MeaCulpa> service XXX start这种开源？
<MeaCulpa> system-config-network-tui这种开源？
<onlylove> http://tech.ifeng.com/digi/mobile/new/detail_2013_04/25/24623081_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 仅162元的实用机 诺基亚1050新品上市_科技频道_凤凰网
<MeaCulpa> 不被人骂死...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没见不开源啊。CentOS不也用这些玩意么。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还真不太了解。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦...真的...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 总有闭源的东西吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 商标。没了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那也是开源但是不让外面人pull
<MeaCulpa> 否则这种逆天名字~~
<MeaCulpa> :)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那必须不能给pull
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不然OEL早出来自己玩儿了。
<MeaCulpa> system-config-network-tui  系统-设置-网络-中端-尼玛-真二
<hrzhu> 我當年從debian轉到ubuntu是因爲debian的iceweasel圖標太醜了
<onlylove> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2013-04/26/c_124633193.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 烟台：健身小姐着比基尼挑战抓举25公斤金砖_图片频道_新华网
<onlylove> hrzhu: 你可以装firefox的
<x-lucky> 有谁用thunderbird的？
<cherrot> x-lucky, me
<hrzhu> onlylove: 源裏沒有吧 我那時候不太會自己裝軟件
<x-lucky> cherrot: 你用的是中文还是英文啊？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 联系健身的往往小肌肉群厉害
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一般人不如他们的
<cherrot> x-lucky, 中文
<x-lucky> cherrot: 我的ubuntu自带的是英文怎么百年成中文呢？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那怕是举重运动员都不会这样练小肌肉的
<onlylove> hrzhu: 哦……那个啊，简单啊，firefox有免安装版，解压就能用
<x-lucky> 貌似官方没有中文包唉
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，ssh通过master connect连进一个主机去的多个连接算几个用户？
<cherrot> x-lucky, 你装语言包了啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这妹子能嫁出去么，这要家暴什么的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 小小输入法到底怎么弄,有人告诉下么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422909 ubuntu, 下载的7z包, 解牙到 /home 然后按照 sudo ./yong-tool.sh --install ./yong-tool.sh --select 这里出来个gtk还是什么 然后在语言设置里面有 yong了 但是选择了没有用, 然后用的ibus 在 首选项 输入法  …
<cherrot> onlylove, 小皮鞭
<hrzhu> x-lucky: 你是不是裝了thunderbird-locale-zh-cn
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，应该算多个，分了好几个pty了。
<onlylove> cherrot: 谁打谁啊
<x-lucky> hrzhu: 不清楚唉，应该没有吧
<cherrot> onlylove, 女打男了呗
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不会的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 多个pty阿，你自己who一下，ps一下
 * jiero 的印象里：女生不上体育课
<MeaCulpa> 显然多个pts
<x-lucky> hrzhu: 我要不要装一个呢？
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<hrzhu> x-lucky: 你不是要英文的嗎？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恭送啪啪啪
<x-lucky> hrzhu: 我想要中文的啊
<jiero> x-lucky: 学法语吧。
<x-lucky> hrzhu: 我自带的是英文的
<x-lucky> jiero: 为什么？
<x-lucky> hrzhu: 怎么装换成中文的啊？
<hrzhu> x-lucky: 那就裝中文語言包啊 或者thundbird裏裝也可以 addons裏面有個語言的選項 裝個中文的語言包
<x-lucky> thunderbird里找不到中文包
<hrzhu> x-lucky: 那就apt-get install thunderbird-locale-zh-cn看看
<onlylove> 先apt-get search thunderbird看看吧
<tryit> 又蛋疼得来折腾gnome 3了
<x-lucky> hrzhu: thank u
<hrzhu> 有zh-cn和zh-hans兩個中文包 不知道cn和hans有什麼區別
<x-lucky> hr
<x-lucky> hrzhu: 已经用你那个解决了
<x-lucky> 您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]
<x-lucky> 这个时候输入Y和y是不是都一样的啊？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 一样. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 都会被tr转换成小写. 
<iMadper> cherrot: 下个月回去, 叫上cfy, imtxc, 咱一起吃饭去?
<x-lucky> iMadper: tr是什么意思？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我在云南了
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ... 
<iMadper> x-lucky: man tr
<jiero> cherrot: 你什么时候回北京
<jiero> iMadper: 你去云南旅游就是
<cherrot> jiero, 7月吧
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 酷暑啊。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 不知到唉
<jiero> cherrot: 你应该待到10月之后
<cherrot> jiero, 要工作啊
<cherrot> jiero, 没钱
<jiero> cherrot: 在云南工作？
<x-lucky> 有人用星际译王吗？
<x-lucky> 我的星际译王不能翻译了
<x-lucky> 难道是我不会用
<x-lucky> http://imagebin.org/255442 
<x-lucky> 电完搜素一点反映都没有
<x-lucky> 点
<jiero> cherrot: 好吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 你现在学校干什么呢。
<cherrot> jiero, 回帝都
<cherrot> jiero, 写论文 拍照弹琴
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<jiero> cherrot: 度过你人生这个阶段最后的休闲时光吧。
<rich1> 是南京吗 帝都
<rich1> 谁看过帝国的毁灭
<onlylove> 下班
<iMadper> x-lucky: echo "tiMe" | tr [A-Z] [a-z]
<x-lucky> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你就知道tr什么意思了
<x-lucky> iMadper: soga
<iMadper> x-lucky: 自己执行一下
<x-lucky> iMadper: 执行那个干嘛？
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 求13.04的sources.list文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422911 我没有备份，换成了163 的源，太慢了，想换回原版的。 最好是kylin的。 谢谢，请发到我邮箱iyooyle@sina.com 注：只要13.04正式版原版的文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sweber — 2013-04-26 17:55
<CyrusYzGTt> 神奇啊！ twitter竟然推荐我关注  	lerosua 。。看来知道我想用gmlive看视频
<iMadper> x-lucky: 执行一下, 看看tr起到什么作用了
<iMadper> cherrot: 云南好玩吗? 我想今年带我妹子去玩
<iMadper> cherrot: 如果我的薪水够的话, 可以考虑云南. 
<iMadper> cherrot: 如果不够的话, 我就考虑天津.
<airead> iMadper, 去云南一次得多钱？
<x-lucky> iMadper: 没反映
<airead> 什么是云南旅游多少钱
<airead> 什么是云南旅游
<^k^> : define:云南旅游 http://g.cn 2009年10月27日 ... 來雲南旅遊不需要太多的衣服，長短衣服各一套足矣。個人強烈建議準備一件那種防 雨綢面料的外套，用處多多。另外，如果你是夏季來雲南，最好 ...
<iMadper> x-lucky: 没反映? 没输出?
<iMadper> airead: 不知道呀. 
<iMadper> airead: 得看机票钱
<x-lucky> iMadper: y
<iMadper> x-lucky: 没可能...
<airead> iMadper, 你妹子是干什么的？
<iMadper> $: echo "tiMe" | tr [A-Z] [a-z]  ==>  zsh:1: no matches found: [A-Z]
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 为啥...
<iMadper> airead: 学生, 跟我一样
<maivel> echo "tiMe" | tr "[A-Z]" "[a-z]"
<x-lucky> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/255450
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我分明看到了有输出... 
<iMadper> x-lucky: time不是输出吗?
<x-lucky> iMadper: soga
<x-lucky> iMadper: 就是让我看到time？
<x-lucky> iMadper: 时间？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你去掉 tr那句话, 直接echo.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我是给你讲, tr怎么把Y变成y
<x-lucky> iMadper: 好吧，头大了
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我的星际译王不能翻译，你只到是怎么回事吗？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你没装字典吧.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你有安装字典吗?
<x-lucky> iMadper: 不知道唉
<x-lucky> iMadper: 貌似没有
<iMadper> x-lucky: 搜索, 星际译王 字典. 
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我装了星际译王的客户端，我以为这个就是字典
<iMadper> x-lucky: 这东西停止更新了好多年了, 开发者因为精神问题, 失踪了, 不知道现在找到没有...
<airead> 用这个吧
<palomino|working> lol iMadper 
<iMadper> x-lucky: ydcv 好用.
<iMadper> palomino|working: 怎么了?
<x-lucky> airead: 用哪个？
<palomino|working> 没事
<airead> goldendict
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我这不是黑那个开发, 我是在描述一个事实.
 * iMadper ydcv万岁.
<palomino|working> ...
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你这个怎么装？
<airead> 嗯，那个开发者成佛了
<palomino|working> console的。。
<airead> apt-get
<palomino|working> 没有gui版么。。
<iMadper> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20110603/110169.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 星际译王作者胡正失踪_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<x-lucky> airead: 你这个有ydcv好用吗？
<airead> ydcv 没用过，我试试
<iMadper> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1163224906
<airead> apt-cache search ydcv  ===> nothing
<archl> cherrot: 我也崩溃了。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 好诡异的人生
<archl> cherrot: darktable 处理时，系统花屏。。。
<iMadper> airead: arch有. 
<archl> cherrot: 我以后再也不随意找驱动升级了。
<iMadper> airead: ubuntu可能要ppa或者自己clone了
<x-lucky> iMadper: ydcv怎么装？
<airead> x-lucky, So 你还是用 goldendict 吧
<iMadper> x-lucky:   airead: ubuntu可能要ppa或者自己clone了
<airead> iMadper, roger that
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 公告 用easybcd添加grub2引导已经无法引导13.04了，只能添加neogrub引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422917 [img]http://teliute.org/linux/Ubsetup/jichu3/images/a3new.png[/img][img]http://teliute.org/linux/Ubsetup/jichu3/images/a4add.png[/img][img]http://teliute.org/linux/Ubsetup/jichu3/images/a5config.png[/img] [size=150][c …
<iMadper> airead: 不是, 我只是复制一遍给 x-lucky 看. 
<iMadper> airead: 因为 x-lucky 问我, 我又不想再输入一遍...
 * iMadper 求教土豪们, 山脊的皮肤风衣怎么样?
<airead> 唉，这里都是土豪，刺激人进步啊
<roylez_> iMadper: 山脊是神马东西
<airead> 之后在家学习修行和写书，2010年8月25日，证得阿罗汉果！2010年11月集中爆发，11月7日，证独觉辟支佛，不起心而无心的境界。11月19日，证缘觉辟支佛，不动念而无念的境界。12月3日，证入妙觉，法号功德闯菩萨，现在贤劫第374佛。小乘的全学完了，随即开始大乘菩萨道的长远修行！ 
<iMadper> roylez_: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JACM0E/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B008JACM0E&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER   想买这个
<roylez_> iMadper: 这么便宜想个啥啊，直接下手
<roylez_> iMadper: 我只有一件columbia的冲锋衣，56刀买的，看见买的人多就直接掏钱了
<roylez_> iMadper: 即使56刀，人民币也就300来块啊
<airead> iMadper, 弱弱问一下，买衣服为啥要从国外买啊？
<iMadper> roylez_: 我没信用卡, 还得找人来搭车, 所以比较麻烦. 
<iMadper> airead: 便宜. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 银联不是可以么
<iMadper> airead: 国内估计要500
<airead> iMadper, 哦，了解
<iMadper> roylez_: 可以银联了? ok!
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/203993
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 消费提示：Amazon.com 美国亚马逊　正式支持银联借记卡、信用卡付款-Amazon-消费提示 - 什么值得买
<x-lucky> airead: 好吧，你刚刚说的那个软件叫什么来着？
<airead> x-lucky, 你看下记录，我忘了具体的名字了
<iMadper> https://github.com/felixonmars/ydcv      ydcv 的git.
<iMadper> 今天天气不错              /* 整句翻译 */
<iMadper>      * It is a fine day today
<iMadper>      * 今天天气不错
<iMadper>        The weather is good today; Today's weather; Nice weather today; Weather good today
<x-lucky> airead ok
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请教下fedora18 KDE桌面主题如何安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422918 请教下fedora18 KDE桌面主题如何安装？ 新手安装的是fedora18 通过系统设置---工作空间外观----桌面主题---获取新主题，在列表中打开的下载链接。下载的tar包。如何安装？ 集的gnome环境下有t …
<iMadper> tryit: 刚看到, 就简单的用过, 不怎么熟悉...
<x-lucky> ubuntu下有什么好玩的单击游戏没？
<fgdsa> 雷神
<jiero> 没有中文的好玩单机游戏。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 有个很难的五子棋.
<x-lucky> iMadper: 很难的不适合我
<fgdsa> ...
<jiero> x-lucky: 韦诺之战试试，用最低难度
<x-lucky> jiero: 没有中文游戏？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 去学英语吧, 孩子. 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，ubuntu 13.04关机时自动重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422919 acer v5-471G的电脑，intel集显+nvidia 620m，原有系统是UEFI下GPT分区装的win8 64位，按EFI方式安装的ubuntu 13.04，已经安装好bubblebee双显卡切换，现在的问题是每次关机后就自动重启，sudo poweroff打命令也是 …
<iMadper> x-lucky: 中文的翻译, 很多都不更新的.
<jiero> x-lucky: 青蛙阿土 frogatto。
<jiero> x-lucky: 我只能告诉你我翻译的游戏。
<jiero> iMadper: 说对了，我一懒虫。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 虫？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有人叫我吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 233～
<jiero> 虫子们。。。。
<jiero> 感受 gfrog 舌头的威力吧！
 * jiero 请 gfrog 发言。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 吱～～～～
<jiero> iMadper: 你那里封 blogspot么。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我才不是孩子呢
<lainme> jiero: 韦诺的战役，有些关卡最低难度也不好过
<iMadper> jiero: 封
<x-lucky> jiero: 韦诺的战役选1.0还是1.8的?
<iMadper> x-lucky: 你不是才大一吗? 撑死了19
<jiero> x-lucky: 。。。什么意思。。。
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 各位学长学姐求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422920 各位学长学姐求帮助，做毕业设计，卡主了。请问虚拟机下中，minicom烧写内核不能启动vivi怎么回事？急急急 统计信息: 发表于 由 stronglifesun — 2013-04-26 19:20
<x-lucky> iMadper: 那我也不是孩子
<jiero> lainme: 恩。韦诺我玩的第一个游戏是双日之下。。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我/罗姐 这年纪都还是孩子呢
<iMadper> jiero: 是吧, 罗杰~
<lainme> jiero: 您果然厉害
<x-lucky> jiero: 我在软件中心看见两个版本
<x-lucky> iMadper: but i'm not
<jiero> x-lucky:  哦。就用 1.10好了
<lainme> x-lucky: 最新稳定版1.10，估计可以用PPA装。
<jiero> iMadper: 因为。。。因为拒绝长大。
<lainme> jiero: 源里有了？
<iMadper> jiero: 我也是呀!
<jiero> lainme: 呃。我看看。
<iMadper> jiero: 当孩子多好, 多幸福
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我怎么不觉的呢
<iMadper> jiero: 可惜了, 以后上班了, 再当孩子不合适了. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 因为你还没经历过人生大起大落. 
<jiero> lainme:  1.10 从 11.10开始就在了
<lainme> jiero: 我果然还就没用了
<iMadper> x-lucky: 还没有为下一顿的口粮操心过
 * jiero 没看懂。。。
<x-lucky> iMadper: 你经历了大起大落？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 经历过了, 所以还是觉得当孩子好. 
<lainme> s/还就/好久
<jiero> 哦。确实。
<x-lucky> iMadper:jiero你们都做我的孩子吧。。lol～
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> x-lucky: 有人能负担的起这个责任, 我不介意. 
 * jiero 高中的时候就让同学当自己的孩子。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我也是. 
<iMadper> jiero: 我高中的时候看见漂亮妹子就叫她们乖女儿~
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我觉得让别人当自己的孩子, 是幼稚的象征~ 现在都不敢这么说了... 
<jiero> iMadper: 我倒是觉得是因为对方很可爱。很喜欢。。。
<iMadper> jiero: sigh.. 老了...
<jiero> iMadper: 现在你叫的妹子太多了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 有一个妹子是我女朋友, 剩下的妹子, 都是朋友
<iMadper> jiero: 罗姐听粤语歌不?
<jiero> iMadper: 不听。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<iMadper> jiero: 粤语难道不是澳大利亚第二大语言吗?
<jiero> iMadper:我个人不喜欢粤语。
<iMadper> jiero: O_a
<jiero> iMadper: 大概是因为日常讲话的时候音比较让我难受。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 不知道是不是
<iMadper> jiero: 我刚来广州的时候听不懂, 我们宿舍三个广东佬, 也让我很难受~ 
<abinez> 不是吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃们的iso md5sum不够专业啊，至少该拿gpg签个名吧。
<abinez> 广东话很难听么？
<abinez> iMadper: 不会吧吧  
<iMadper> abinez: 粤语不难听, 但是在你听不懂的情况下, 旁边三个人巨大声的不停说. 就会难受
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，原来是给整个文件签名了。 @_@
<iMadper> abinez: 总比潮汕话/客家话容易懂到是真的. 
<abinez> 嗯。讨论你的模样，正大光明的说你坏话也行
<abinez> LOL反正你也听不懂
<iMadper> abinez: 用普通话, 也可以正大光明的说我的坏话.
<iMadper> abinez: 只不过有被我反击的危险而已~ lol~
<abinez> 那是
<abinez> 你会潮汕话：：“”||？？？？
<iMadper> abinez: 听过, 听不懂. 客家话也一样. 
<abinez> 哈
 * iMadper 一整个实验室都是潮汕人, 外加一个北京的, 一个山东的, 一个客家的. 
<abinez> 我会说潮汕话
<iMadper> abinez: 你是潮汕人? 福建人?
<abinez> 都不是
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 粤语我听得懂。但潮汕话我听不懂。。
<iMadper> abinez: 广东的了那就只可能
<abinez> 也不只
<abinez> 也不是广东滴
<jiero> 自杀容易找到目标。
<iMadper> 蝉: 闽南话肯定不是那么容易就让你听懂的. 
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 其实，粤语不难懂吧。。
<jiero> 闽北话也不好懂。
<iMadper> 蝉: 粤语当然好懂了, 闽南话那叫绝.
<abinez> 潮汕话和闽南语有很深的渊源
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 在广州待个一年，和广州本地的多交流，基本就能懂了。
<iMadper> abinez: 潮汕话是闽南话分支. 
<abinez> 嗯，
<abinez> 话说，女孩子说粤语很酷的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 是么。。。
<abinez> 我们以前有个客户
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 湖南方言，我觉得很难听。
<iMadper> 天天看说粤语的女孩子... 没觉得很酷...
 * jiero 感觉是会说粤语的，其他语言都变调。。。
<iMadper> 没听过...
<abinez> 来我们这里检查，
<jiero> 都是粤语调。
<jiero> 先说粤语者。
<abinez> 她说的一口标准的粤语
<abinez> 如同香港电视台里面的播音员一样
<abinez> 太整点了
 * jiero 的外祖父说一口标准的粤语，标准的上海话。。。
<iMadper> abinez: 湛江说自己的粤语最标准, 广佛又说自己的粤语最标准, 我现在谁都不信了
<jiero> iMadper: 哈
<abinez> 湛江肯定木有广州香港的标准哇
<abinez> 真的
<iMadper> abinez: 香港的标准? 
<abinez> 不过嘛。现在的香港已经成了番瑜了
<abinez> 不标准了
<abinez> 香港已经成大杂烩了
<jiero> 随意了。。。反正也没规定
<iMadper> 佛山也说自己的最标准~ lol~
<abinez> 番语混杂
<iMadper> 不过广佛说的是一样的. 
<abinez> 香港人现在说话都杂着英文进去的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 一直如此。
<abinez> 当他们用粤语找不到恰当的字词表达的时候，直接蹦出英文
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 广州的士多，其实就是store的音译，也是从香港传过来的
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 多了，的士，大巴
<abinez> 巴士
<abinez> 都是英文过来的
<abinez> 士多这个名字好土气：死多或者屎多
<abinez> 本来是商店的意思而已
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 当年刚到广州，看到XX士多，不明其意，一看店面，就一小便利店嘛！干嘛叫啥士多啊！后来仔细想了想，这不就是store的音译嘛！瞬间释然。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 还是啤梨，猜猜是啥？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04ISO大于800MB如何刻录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422926 昨晚上下了两小时把13.04的ISO拉回来了 ，可今天想刻录一下却发现ISO大于800MB ,如何把这个ISO刻录在CD上使用啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Billyx — 2013-04-26 19:51
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 粤语里音译太多了。
<jiero> 日语里也是
<jiero> iMadper: im adder ，藏的够深。
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 啥?
<jusss> jiero: pç±»
<iMadper> 蝉: 不就是梨吗?
<iMadper> 蝉: 至少看着就是梨, 吃起来也是梨. 
<jiero> iMadper:  d和p只是倒过来。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] iMadper，是草莓的意思。
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> 蝉: 那叫士多啤梨, 不一样的, 少年
<jiero> 十朵俾梨
<jiero> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 是。我弄错了。
<iMadper> 蝉: 你说草莓那个是xxberry音译过来的, 士多啤梨
<jiero> blueberry 呢。
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> 不撸啤梨? 我们宿舍的人是直接叫蓝莓的. 
<jiero> 。。
<jusss> +1
<jiero> iMadper: 发明英文输入法吧。
<lainme> 士多房 storage room
<iMadper> jiero: 不是有了吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么用？
<iMadper> jiero: fcitx有个en的输入法. 我没用过, 不知道有啥用.
<iMadper> jiero: 自动补全单词吧
<jusss> 轮子，
<jiero> .
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。那个倒是见过，但不是输入法内置的
<rich1> hi english 
<jiero> iMadper: 你要会来了？
<rich1> input software
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 要自己安装.
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀. 
<jiero> iMadper: http://jinan.cncn.com/xianlu/71538339311
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 济南樱桃采摘一日游-长清裴家园-章丘刁镇-仲宫艾家_欣欣旅游网
<jiero> iMadper: 他们要是碰到我就失败了。我一天能吃2公斤。
<freeflying> gfrog: 你没事折腾ubuntu干啥
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么装？
<iMadper> jiero: 樱桃!!! 
<iMadper> jiero: 我是yaourt 安装的.. 你是arch吗? 还是debian?
<jiero> iMadper: 现在是mint
 * jiero 撞上了debian不断闪屏的奇异bug。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 关键是装什么？么
<jiero> iMadper: 你的fcitx就是自动补齐？
<iMadper> jiero: 我在更新系统, 包管理器锁住了, 一会儿给你查~ 
<iMadper> jiero: aur/fcitx-en-git 89.9823cbe-1 [installed: 20120205-1] (6)
<jiero> iMadper: 你的补齐？
<iMadper> jiero: 补齐? 你是说英文单词的补全
<iMadper> jiero: https://github.com/taylorchu/fcitx-en
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: taylorchu/fcitx-en · GitHub
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。是fcitx框架下？
<abinez> 联合国公布的资料显示，波黑塞族部队1995年7月占领联合国保护下的穆斯林居民聚居区斯雷布雷尼察，杀害7000多名男性成年人和儿童。联合国称这一事件为第二次世界大战后欧洲发生的最恐怖犯罪行为。
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀, 装玩了就是多了一个选项而已. 
<iMadper> abinez: 比老毛差远了, 才7000人
<abinez> 现在还是有屠杀发生的
<abinez> 比如叙利亚
<iMadper> 很多国家还在内战中, 这很正常吧?
<abinez> 不过，具体遭屠杀的数字还没统计出来
<abinez> 等过了很多年以后会公布的
<freeflying> http://www.amazon.com/3M-8511-Particulate-Sanding-Respirator/dp/B0002YKBV2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366956213&sr=8-1&keywords=3m+mask
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 3M 8511 Particulate Sanding N95 Respirator with Valve, 10-Pack - Amazon.com
<abinez> 因为是正在进行当中
<jiero> iMadper: 给你个笑话。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩!
<iMadper> freeflying: 口罩? 现在北京空气还不行吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 我要是骑车的话估计不行吧
<jiero> ima
<iMadper> freeflying: 推荐 GP-5
<iMadper> freeflying: 3m跟GP-5不是一个境界的
<iMadper> jiero: 我得看一会儿
<jiero> iMadper: 这是译本
<iMadper> jiero: 不用吧, 我看完了
<freeflying> iMadper: 多少钱呢
<jiero> Acrobat Distiller 2.0 for Macintosh
<jiero> 。。。这是多少年前创作的文档阿。
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/Civilian-Gas-Mask-Haversack-Expiration/dp/B00AB0VPGW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366978388&sr=8-1&keywords=gp+5
<freeflying> iMadper: GP-5是啥啊，amazon上没搜到啊
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Gas Mask Soviet Russian Model GP-5 w/ Cloth Shoulder Carrying Bag Pouch (Haversack), Toxic NBC NATO 40mm Industrial Carbon Filter Canister Kit - Military Army Surplus Size Fits Well On Family Adult or Child, Kid - Airsoft Protection PPE or Costume: Sports & Outdoors
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130426/000621.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ “机器人战士”或20年内上战场 能自主决定杀人_新闻_腾讯网
<jiero> iMadper: 什么意思。
<freeflying> iMadper: 你这个太强大了
<abinez> 人制造出这么邪恶的机器人
<iMadper> jiero: 你看我发的 amazon的链接...
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 机器人帝国统治人类指日可待
<abinez> 最后是被自己制造出来的机器人杀死了
<iMadper> freeflying: 别说骑车了, 你骑马都可以了. 
<jiero> abinez: 。。。其实20年后，人类就被机器人取代了。。。科幻家们的幻想能力太弱
<abinez> 机器人嗯
<jiero> iMadper: 小白头
<iMadper> freeflying: 别吓到马儿~  
<abinez> 现在都有很多杀人机器了
<abinez> 比如无人攻击机
<iMadper> abinez: 这东西的威力, 还不如一个垃圾大学造成的影响大
<jiero> 樱桃园去摘樱桃，
<iMadper> abinez: 目前为止.
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<abinez> 以后可以看到现实版的雷龙一样
<jiero> 雷龙是啥
<jiero> 恐龙有什么好害怕
<iMadper> 什么是雷龙
<abinez> 你木有玩过街机游戏吧？
<roylez_> jiero: 我知道你是龙骑士
<abinez> 凹凸慢啊
<^k^> : define:雷龙 http://g.cn 雷龍（屬名："Brontosaurus"）是蜥腳下目恐龍的一個屬。奧塞內爾·查利斯·馬什（ Othniel Charles Marsh）在1879年命名了秀麗雷龍（"Brontosaurus ...
<roylez_> iMadper: 丫买了没
<iMadper> roylez_: 没, 我连银联都没有... 我只有快捷支付.
<abinez> 英国谢菲尔德大学人工智能与机器人技术教授诺埃尔-夏基说：“我认为人类已拥有了制造自动‘杀人机器人’的技术，如果你让我现在就造出一个这样的机器人来，我的确能够办到。事实上，给我几天时间，我就能造出‘杀人机器人’。”
<iMadper> roylez: 怎么破?! 
<roylez_> iMadper: 挥刀自宫
<iMadper> roylez_: 然后就跟你一样可以买了?
<roylez_> iMadper: 你砍掉重练就可以了
<iMadper> roylez_: 难怪你们都可以海淘... 
<iMadper> roylez_: 我还是选择不买了
<abinez> 最接近自动“杀人机器人”的是韩国研发并开始使用的一款哨兵机器人。它的个头与3岁孩子相当，体重只有17公斤，却能不知疲倦地长时间站岗。
<jusss> 什么是jiero
<^k^> : define:jiero http://g.cn 2011年11月29日
<iMadper> jusss: 裸姐, 你从字面上理解不了? 还要问google?
<jusss> 什么是后入式
<^k^> : define:后入式 http://g.cn 送交者: 快感于北京时间13时4/01 () [快感累积460分]. 主题：后入式，视觉强烈的 做爱体位(图) [成人话题(少儿不宜)] 如果图片没有显示，可以点击图片 所谓后入式， ...
<jusss> iMadper: 只是个测试
<abinez> 什么是基基
<iMadper> 2010 DUO的歌曲选的好, 不过录制的不好... 真坑...
<^k^> : define:基基 http://g.cn 基基於網上是基督新教徒的簡稱，而並非指男同性戀者。在網上存在一些活躍的基基 。可是由於基督新教的派系眾多，在網上存在一些教徒對聖經都有不同的解釋，那些 ...
<abinez> 什么是渣渣
<^k^> : define:渣渣 http://g.cn 2011年10月23日 ... 渣渣君. 方小人.jpg. 基本資料. 本名, 方城子. 別號, 玉陽君、渣渣君、人渣、沙瀑的玉陽 君. 出身地區 ... 恨不逢、斷風塵等人渣歡迎渣渣君. 「你，是看了 ...
<jusss> 什么是生徒
<^k^> : define:生徒 http://g.cn 中國古代的科舉制度中，常科的考生一般有两个来源，一个是生徒，另一个是乡贡。由 京师及州县学馆出身，而送往尚书省受试者叫生徒。 职业 這是一个关于职业的小 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是爱情
<^k^> : define:爱情 http://g.cn 马克思说的是形而下的爱情是仅建立在物质和情感上的爱情。弗洛姆《爱的艺术》 说 的是泛爱，就是广义上的爱。曹菁《爱情信仰论》 说的是形而下的爱情加上形而上的 ...
<jusss> 什么是花的生殖器
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.04 X86_64版本在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422931 ubuntu 13.04 X86_64版本在哪里？ 我没有找到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 greenlemon — 2013-04-26 20:21
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是修真证道
<^k^> : define:修真证道 http://g.cn 玄门正法、道家文化、旁门左道、术数预测、文学艺术。
<jiero> iMadper: 什么阿。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 演唱会
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。受不了了。。。
 * jiero 开溜
<abinez> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/04/xqualcomm-snapdragon-800-1366957999-1366963756.jpg.pagespeed.ic.HwYm50oSgF.jpg
<jiero> roylez iMadper  MeaCulpa  http://www.computeralliance.com.au/samsung-6-x-23-lcd-multi-monitor-md230x6-special-free-delivery
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Samsung 6 x 23" LCD Multi Monitor MD230X6 Special Free Delivery | Computer AllianceSamsung 6 x 23" LCD Multi Monitor MD230X6 Special Free Delivery - Computer Alliance
<jiero> roylez iMadper MeaCulpa  http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/monitor/business-monitor/LS23MURHB/XP
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Samsung Monitors – Multi Display Business Monitor for brilliance - OVERVIEW
<jiero> ...竟然没回应。
<iMadper> jiero: 啥来的?
<iMadper> jiero: 我看看
<iMadper> jiero: ... 6屏幕... 玩赛车?
<iMadper> jiero: 还是玩监控?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。玩游戏。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那我没兴趣. 我就写写代码, 一个23的宽屏足够了
<jiero> iMadper: 也是。
<rich1> 比老毛差远了, 才7000人老毛是谁啊
<iMadper> rich1: 慈祥的毛爷爷. 我的最爱. 大红票上面的那个头像
<rich1> 我晓得他老人家
<rich1> 你是说战时还是和平时期啊 
<x-lucky> ubuntu 下经常打开程序没反映是怎么回事？
<iMadper> rich1: 和平时期. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 正常现象, 只能这么解释了
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> 睡觉去
<abinez> 半夜再回来聊
<x-lucky> iMadper: linux就是这么稳定的吗？
<rich1> 大哥你是怎么知道的啊 历史教课里面是没有的哦
<abinez> 一直都是灰肠稳定的说
<rich1> 你是夜猫子？
<abinez> 利死
<rich1> abinez
<tryit> 体验了一下gnome 3...
<abinez> 不是夜猫
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • UBUNTU12.04中compiz总出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422933 如题，不知道什么原因，大多数是点击DASH时系统卡死，进入文本模式用TOP命令查看，compiz占用100%。不知道大家碰到这样的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 532080610 — 2013-04-26 12:38
<abinez> 走了
<rich1> 20:54:24 - abinez: 走了
<rich1> 20:54:27 - abinez: 睡觉去
<rich1> 20:54:35 - abinez: 半夜再回来聊
<abinez> 等半夜上来找你们吹牛
<rich1> 哦哦
<rich1> 半夜很多人都睡了吧 我猜 
<x-lucky> abinez: 那我怎么经常打开程序没反映呢？
<rich1> 你不会是吸血鬼吧半夜起来？哈哈abinez
<iMadper> x-lucky: 得看你用的什么程序了, linux不咋稳定. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: windows也差不多, 各种非法操作~ lol~ 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 写程序的人水平参差不齐呀
<iMadper> x-lucky: 大家都在用的软件, 稳定开发的那些, 还是很稳定的. 比如, 我的emacs, 就不出岔子. 
<rich1> abinez 你说老毛要是半夜起来会不会吓哨兵 一跳啊
<x-lucky> iMadper: 貌似windows下很少出现打开一个程序什么反映都没有的（死机也是反映）
<iMadper> x-lucky: IE如果算是win下的程序的话, 这货崩溃次数比firefox多多了!
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我打开个thunderbird到现在都没反映
<iMadper> x-lucky: 在终端下打开, 看看提示什么错误没有
<x-lucky> iMadper: win下也有firefxo啊
<iMadper> x-lucky: 我这句话的意思不是说win下没有firefox, 是想说, win下程序崩溃也不少. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: linux不稳定我是知道的, 我之前就是干内核测试的, kernel crash没少碰到
<x-lucky> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/255468
<x-lucky> iMadper: 这类问题我遇到好多，都提示已经打开了，可打开的也让我看看啊
<iMadper> x-lucky: pkill thunderbird
<iMadper> x-lucky: 之前那个没有响应了. 
<x-lucky> iMadper: soga
<x-lucky> iMadper: 估计以后osx会取代win成主流了
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我用我哥哥的mbp貌似没遇到一次程序无响应的问题
<kelvansun> x-lucky: mac os x系统的品质的确高
<iMadper> x-lucky: 很难说. 当我初中, 高中的时候, s60是高贵的智能机, 满街都是, 普及率比iphone多多了, 不也是大起大落?
<iMadper> x-lucky: mac os x, 你买一台, 需要7k, 然后买齐了常用软件, 又得7k
<iMadper> x-lucky: 一般软件几十刀, office什么的贵死
<x-lucky> iMadper: 我感觉价格是阻止osx前进的最大阻力
<x-lucky> kelvansun: 就目前看osx算得上最稳定啦吧？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不是价格, 是思想. 太多人认为软件理所当然应该是免费的. 
<gjp> cfy:不再吗？
<iMadper> gjp: 明显不在, 都没这个nick
<kelvansun> x-lucky: 应该是，unix的稳定性不用说了吧，那儿子应该继承他妈的吧
 * gjp 显得蛋疼
<x-lucky> iMadper: 在mac下收费在win下就不收费了吗？
<iMadper> x-lucky: win下盗版太容易了. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 反正我是没花钱买过office
<gjp> x-lucky: 一般不都是只在Win下面收费吗？
<x-lucky> kelvansun: 同样是unix的孩子，linux为什么就做不到呢？
<iMadper> x-lucky: 跟linux/unix没关系, 是用户态软件的问题
<stock-cn> 用永中可以的
<stock-cn> 永中office
<gjp> x-lucky: 因为linux标准和环境太混乱了吧
<stock-cn> iMadper: 在吗？
<iMadper> gjp: 太多不合格的开发了.
<iMadper> stock-cn: 恩~
<kelvansun> x-lucky: linux版本太多了
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我想再用你的ssh一次，可以吗？命令我还保存的
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不用问我, 随意用~
<x-lucky> iMadper: 这个我感觉是中国版权意识和法律有关系吧，过些年估计盗版就要终结了
<iMadper> x-lucky: 但愿吧. 
<iMadper> x-lucky: 那样我们还能好过一些. 
<gjp> x-lucky: 其实意识不改变的话，在多的时间也没用
<x-lucky> iMadper: 听说在国外是没有人感盗版windows的
<x-lucky> gjp: 这要看法律吧
<iMadper> x-lucky: 盗版windows, 都是学的俄罗斯/巴西这类的国家破解出来的, 你觉得别的国家没人用?
<gjp> x-lucky: 胡说，俄国人不是经常搞盗版嘛
<x-lucky> iMadper: 米国呢
<iMadper> x-lucky: 不知道, 问问 ofan 
<kelvansun> 看来早些远离windows，是有好处的
<x-lucky> 貌似俄国人盗版出名了，hackitosh也是从来传出来的
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 乃好啊～
<gjp> x-lucky: 还有中国的法律不都是阳奉阴违的吗
 * gjp 看来 CyrusYzGTt 不在
<Mayaer> gjp: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iMadper> stock-cn: 我也不行了...
<jiero> 俄国又不成气候，也没作出个自己的操作系统来。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯
<jiero> Mayaer: 。小姑娘。
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 滚
<gjp> Mayaer: 刚才同步邮件，又发生了一次证书错误
<iMadper> stock-cn: 可能挂了.
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 嘻嘻  干啥呢～
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 原来在呀
<Mayaer> jiero: 大叔
<Mayaer> gjp: 乃是？
<jiero> Mayaer: 。小女孩。
<hrzhu> 現在中國大學機房的主流操作系統是什麼？
<Mayaer> jiero: 老男人。
<dnf> good night.
<Mayaer> XP
<dnf> xp
<Mayaer> hrzhu: XP吧
<hrzhu> 我06界的時候還是2k
<Mayaer> hrzhu: 至少我们学校全是
<dnf> xp redhat
<gjp> Mayaer: 我发错了，我以前经常来irc，现在不怎么来了，手顺了
<iMadper> hrzhu: centos
<hrzhu> 部分機器有Linux 版本很老的紅帽
<dnf> 一般双系统
<Mayaer> gjp: 好吧～  那你以前的ID是？
<hrzhu> 明年xp就eof了 不知道中國xp還能流行多久。。
<gjp> Mayaer: 就是这个。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ 千秋万世
<gjp> hrzhu: 话说像我这样拿CentOS当桌面系统用的人应该不多
<dnf> 快变win7
<stock-cn> iMadper: 阿，就挂了！！
<iMadper> stock-cn: 对...
<iMadper> stock-cn: 你比我还激动, 我是花钱买的
<hrzhu> gjp: centos是rpm系的吧 不熟悉 從來沒用過
<stock-cn> iMadper: 听说现在gae代理goagent添加了混淆和https，安全很多了，不知道是否属实？
<gjp> hrzhu: centos和rh二进制兼容
<iMadper> stock-cn: 没了解过goagent...
<gjp> stock-cn: 反正我这里的goagent还是有时错误
<iMadper> stock-cn: 其实, ssh都已经很安全了
<dnf> iMadper, /ops 怎么不功工作
<iMadper> dnf: 可能是显示在另外一个标签里面
<iMadper> dnf: 得看你是什么客户端了
<gjp> iMadper: ssh都快封的差不多了嘛
<iMadper> stock-cn: ssh已经很难检查出你的传输内容了, 所以只能聚类.   cc gjp 
<dnf> iMadper, unknow command
<iMadper> gjp: 这跟安不安全没关系. 他只能聚类, 不知道你的数据内容, 所以是安全的. 
<iMadper> dnf: 啥客户端?
<hrzhu> 我常年拿vps的ssh -d翻牆 好像沒遇到過被封
<dnf> xchat
<stock-cn> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> dnf: xchat支持吧? 很早之前用过呀. 
<stock-cn> iMadper: 聚类是啥？
<gjp> iMadper: 那道是，确实仅从安全的角度讲没有问题
<iMadper> stock-cn: 人工智能/数据挖掘 的算法, 就是大量人在上网的时候, 根据流量的不同, 来分成不同的用户. 
<iMadper> stock-cn: 比如, 一千个人, 分成了5个圈子, 这个就是聚类. 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样脱机安装deb包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422942 重装了12.04系统，以前备份的deb包无法安装，提示什么“请只有在信任该来源时才安装此文件”，是不是不允许离线安装啊？ 请高人指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-04-26 21:20
<stock-cn> iMadper: 那个没事，他不知道我通讯的具体内容不怕
<dnf> iMadper, 你用的哪种客户端
<jiero> 什么呢。
<iMadper> stock-cn: 他们通过自己的诱饵, 跟你们聚类, 如果诱饵是翻强看网页, 而你被聚类算法跟他聚到一类了, 他就认为你也在翻强看网页, 于是中断你的链接
<stock-cn> iMadper: 还有个老问题了，我机子重新安装后，洋葱头如果停止后再开启，会提示什么错误
<iMadper> dnf: /ctcp iMadper version 可以看到我的客户端. 
<iMadper> stock-cn: OOO_aaa
<iMadper> stock-cn: 这些软件我只是用过, 为啥会出错, 我也不知道...
<gjp> iMadper: 和我一样是erc呀。。。。。
<stock-cn> Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<stock-cn> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<hrzhu> iMadper: 你說的是Classification吧
<stock-cn> gjp: 看到吗
<iMadper> dnf: /topic  里面很多教程.
<iMadper> hrzhu: clustering用的更多吧?
<hrzhu> uhh我去seach一下classification和clustering有什麼區別
<jiero> The gross starting salary for this position before all deductions is RMB 9,657/month. We also offer excellent development opportunities and a 22-day annual leave entitlement in pro rata. Conditioned working hours is 35 hours/week from Monday to Friday and flexible working can be arranged upon personal needs, dependi
<imtxc> gjp: 膜拜erc豪
<jiero> iMadper: 。英国大使馆的工作要求，是35小时每周，月工资  9,657。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 好地方!
<iMadper> jiero: 好进去吗?
<jiero> iMadper:  https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/190282/Immigration_Liaison_Assistant__LEIII_.doc
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/msword", 长度=>200.50 kiB, "disposition"=>"inline; filename=\"Immigration_Liaison_Assistant__LEIII_.doc\""}
<iMadper> jiero: 好工作!
<jiero> iMadper: 对你来说太简单了
<leojohn> fish fish
<iMadper> jiero: 我英文不好呀...
<jiero> leojohn: cat cat
<dnf> http://imagebin.org/255478
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。英语。其实突击3个月就能很强。。。
<leojohn> 第一次用这个就进了英文频道，每一个中文，吓死我了，还好换了个频道。
<jiero> iMadper: 以高中水平来说。
<leojohn> level 4准备中
<jiero> iMadper: 看完说完整个BBC节目就够了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 每天都在学. !!! 我都陪我我自己~ lol~
<iMadper> leojohn: level 4还是不用准备的,  不过level6我就要准备了
<jiero> iMadper:  https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-beijing/about/recruitment#current-vacancies
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Working for the British Embassy Beijing - Inside Government - GOV.UK
<jiero> iMadper: 我。基本没在学。。。因为我太没计划性。
<dnf> ……
<hrzhu> 你們說的level 4和level 6是國內的cet?
<dnf> hrzhu, .
<jiero> cet 是啥
<dnf> jiero, college english test
<hrzhu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_English_Test
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ ti: College English Test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiero> 能进中国大学的都是优秀的学生阿 我可是最不喜欢听课练习的落后生
<jiero> lol
<dnf> 链接打不开 lol
<jiero> dnf: 换 dns
<hrzhu> 四六級我都是裸考的 我沒感覺出難度區別 四級勉強過 六級比四級高了100多分
<iMadper> jiero: +1
<dnf> 迅雷下载就是快a啊
 * jiero 以前在windows下抛弃的软件现在基本都发扬光大了。。。
 * jiero 抛弃了 IE, Ms Office, WPS, winzip, winrar, 7zip, xunlei
<dnf> 迅雷会朝什么方向发展？
<dnf> 迅雷快传，方舟
 * jiero 告别侵权下载之后，迅雷无用。
<bluek> 求救
<dnf> *，为什么
<bluek> qvod下载不了
<bluek> qvoddownloader 这个东东安装的时候提示下载不了。
<bluek> 试了好多。1.3, 3.0都下载不了
<dnf> bluek, 没用过，你在哪里
<stock-cn> iMadper: 在吗
<iMadper> stock-cn: .
<bluek> dnf,江苏
<stock-cn> iMadper: goagent似乎不能给tor做代理哦，vpn可以
<stock-cn> iMadper: ssh也可以
<bluek> dnf，就是qvod哇，for linux，不是原生态的，是通过wine+插件的
<bluek> 可是那个东东下载不了
<bluek> 1.3 and 3.0都试过
<dnf> bluek, 你的系统在哪，比如我在win8
<bluek> dnf,ubuntu
<bluek> 10.04
<iMadper> stock-cn: 一次goagent都没用过...
<bluek> 到这儿来的还有人用win啊
<dnf> bluek, 没用过
<bluek> 我还以为你问我在什么地方的呢
<bluek> 算了
<bluek> 汗
<bluek> 那你看毛片怎么看啊？
<bluek> 忘记了，你在for win上
<bluek> 有人帮帮我吗？
<dnf> bluek, 双系统
<bluek> dnf,我没双
<iMadper> qvod的画质太渣, 只看高质量片子.
<jiero> iMadper: 你到底多大了？
<stock-cn> iMadper: 我怎么记得是你教我用的
<jiero> 90年的？
<iMadper> stock-cn: 不会吧, 我即讨厌google, 又讨厌python... 不会用goagent这东西的...
<bluek> iMadper, 你在哪儿下载的哇
<iMadper> bluek: x8
<dnf> x8?
<iMadper> dnf: sex 8
<dnf> iMadper, 哦
<bluek> iMadper, 地址地址，快
<stock-cn> iMadper: tor反正是你教的
<iMadper> stock-cn: 对.
<iMadper> dnf: 自己百度就能出来. 
<iMadper> bluek: 自己百度就能出来. 
<llb608> WUBI安装不了了啊  13.04
 * iMadper 克制一下嘛, 别表现的那么饥渴...
<llb608> WUBI
<dnf> llb608, @/ops
<jiero> cherrot: 我卸载了 intel 01.org 给的驱动，希望稳定。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Welcome to 01.org | 01.org (@ 01.org)
<cherrot> jiero, 驱动什么的？
<iMadper> cherrot: http://s8bb.com/read-htm-tid-2990420.html#tpc   快去应聘!
<cherrot> iMadper, 有没有快一点的DNS64?
<iMadper> cherrot: 没有. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 打不开。。
<iMadper> cherrot: ... 不用翻墙呀?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • libc6更新出错－_－！求救.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422952 libc-bin 已经是最新的版本了。 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： libc6 : 依赖: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu20) 但是 2.15-0ubuntu20.1 正要被安装 libc6-dev : 依赖: libc6 ( …
<jiero> cherrot:  因为想试试intel显卡跑游戏到底情况如何，就装了最新驱动。
<iMadper> cherrot: 性吧的JavaScript开发工程师招聘, 直接米国了!
<iMadper> cherrot: 还有驻外软件开发工程师!
<cherrot> jiero, intel的开源驱动是支持的最好的吧？
<cherrot> iMadper, 页面打不开  性吧？
<iMadper> cherrot: .. 渣渣, 翻强.
<cherrot> iMadper, 打开了   擦 你口味真独特
<iMadper> cherrot: 让你去, 我去不了, 我水平不够
<jiero> cherrot: 但是，这两天密集处理就彻底崩溃了——什么都不动。屏幕花了。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 我只对你有兴趣
<cherrot> jiero, 我的显卡处理图片更捉急  生怕烧了cpu
<jiero> cherrot: 呃。那么我也降温cpu看看
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
 * jiero 首先要重新启动了。希望安好。什么好呢。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请教个UbuntuX64离线安装Wine的问题，很头疼= = http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422956 昨晚硬盘安装Ubuntu，还把引导搞坏了，今天上午重装了下，总算实现windows8X64和UbuntuX64双系统，首先我是一个大学生，校园网使用了windows下的客户端。linux下于是不能上网，，于是没有Win …
<leemeng0x61> hi
<^k^> leemeng0x61, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<microcai> !!!!!!!!!!
<microcai> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/http could not be found.
<microcai> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/http could not be found.
<microcai> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/http could not be found.
<microcai> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/http could not be found.
<^k^> microcai: .. ..
<relaxssl> 用手机上irc还挺费神的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我用手机上irc主要的问题是打字慢。。
<relaxssl> 这时候还有人说话吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 当然有
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 夜猫子从来不缺
<relaxssl> 苹果上有没有上irc的app
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 不知。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我不用iPhone。
<relaxssl> 有哦，不查不知道，一查有惊喜
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ios产品，最不缺的就是各类app。
<leemeng0x61> UbuntuTalk: ，，，
<relaxssl> wow, pleases to find it works
<relaxssl> but chinese ytping not avalible
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] iPhone 上的irc app不能输入中文？
<leemeng0x61> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 艹，这是不是中标麒麟呀？  http://www.naadou.com/ubuntukylin.html
<alvin_rxg> 我在想，他们把网银的问题解决了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan knownbad piggybox Pudge fivesheep cleamoon_ 查水表了
<cleamoon_> 没水表
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 老婆生了？
<knownbad> 出水了？
<alvin_rxg> 下面湿了？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 越南妹呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 越南妹嫌他的短
<knownbad> 应该不是吧，据说是 minute man 症状。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一样的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 等那不是和你一样的问题
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对了 你老婆去检查了么
<knownbad> 不一样啊，长点可以用来鞭打。
<knownbad> 我是年纪大了些，那没办法。
<knownbad> 可能在国内先检查下吧。
<ofan> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<dk_2013> 连接被远程服务器关闭
<Pudge> 。。
<yue_> hi
<^k^> yue_, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<^k^>  05:00
<yue_> 有点儿早。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 睡不着了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你还在和室友爱爱?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-27
<ofan> ...
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 偶犯错了
<roylez_> jiero: 丫还在
<jiero> roylez_: 我不知道该干啥。
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez_ 
<jiero> iGoogle: 早。
<freeflying> ~周末你们都这么早
<airead> freeflying, 周末不休啊
<kingbo> 早上好
<kingbo> ----------
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • open office读写docx文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422976 我卸载掉了原来版本的open office装了最新版，但是好像只支持读取，不支持改写，以保存就弹出另保存框，请问如何弄才能读写呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-04-27 9:02
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天工作日啊。乃这些WFH的家伙。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 今天周六阿。
<vipzrx> 昨天上海车展了
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，我都回了一个小时的邮件了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧。
<gfrog> jiero: 劳动节调休
<roylez_> freeflying: 渣渣
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> freeflying: 我都看了2个小时的电影了
<freeflying> roylez_: 还是18奢靡啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨晚去店了小试了下公路，得要些时候适应
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。
<jiero> gfrog: 青蛙乖乖。
<jiero> roylez_: 渣席
<kelvansun> ／quit
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我刚装的ubuntu13.04为什么总是黑屏？有图求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422978 20130427_090311.jpg 20130427_084746.jpg 什么情况，小白求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕战骑 — 2013-04-27 9:14
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我擦，丢人了，ngp线接错了...
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39993/dont-be-office-old-things
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 别做办公室的技术“老古董” - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 接错了能炸掉最好....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 省心
<jiero> onlylove: 在一个必须要广告提醒的时代生存真讨厌。。。
<jiero> roylez_: hi, looks like frozenbyte bundle disappeared from my account, could you check for me please.
<roylez_> jiero: .......
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez_ 
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez_ 
<onlylove> 我靠，我发现了什么
<jiero> onlylove: 发现天空下，总是有灰尘
<jiero> freeflying: 是不是应该用 Droid Sans Fallback 替代 WenQuanYi MicroHei的时候了。WenQuanYi上一次活动还是2012年。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39972/open-tech-1-years
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 微软庆祝Open Tech一周岁生日 开源项目表现不俗 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<jiero> onlylove: 难道你现在是 OSchina的雇员了？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Debian Kit: 让 Android 拥有超级牛力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422980 Debian Kit 能够为你的 Android 安装一份完整的 Debian/Ubuntu。它的特点有： * 与 Android 并存相融，不存在 chroot jail 。 * 方便的辅助脚本、详细的说明文档。 * 支持多种架构： arm, x86, amd64。 更多请见官网： De …
<onlylove> jiero: 他要肯雇用我也成啊
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39967/linux-with-chinese-favor?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: [评论] Linux 桌面的“中国味道” - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> “普通用户不会去用，开发的不屑去用，就这样……”
<kof> exit
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2013/04/27/coding-by-concepts.html
<^k^> microcai ⇪ ti: 用概念编程 - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<jiero> onlylove: 就要求对方雇佣你呗。
<onlylove> jiero: 这边没有oschina的人
<onlylove> jiero: 而且那边都是coder，我是sa，人不要我的
<iMadper> ylmfos 自己用ypk还被说成优点了? 这是软文吧?
<freeflying> jiero: 嗯
<iMadper> 类xp的界面也成优点了...
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<onlylove> http://blog.csdn.net/longerzone/article/details/8767191
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 一个菜鸟吐槽Ubuntu麒麟系统 - longerzone的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jiero> iMadper: 对啊对啊。这是个守旧人占64%以上的世界。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> 技术老古董...
<iMadper> jiero: oschina, 今天第一次进去看, 发现是软文网站...
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39966/mit-10-breatthrough-technologies
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ MIT: 2013 十大突破性技术 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 我觉得那个临时性社交媒体没准有前途
<onlylove> iMadper: 软文网站明明是cnBeta
<iMadper> onlylove: cnBeta是软文网站, 和软文网站是cnBeta, 表达的意思不一样. 
<jiero> iMadper: 其实。。。只有wiki成的文章才有浏览价值。。。
<jiero> iMadper: lool
<jiero> iMadper: 你的默认字体是什么。
<jiero> |oo'|
<jiero> iMadper: 我现在很好奇，mint竟然不装自己的mint spirit 字体了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] cifer
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] oh, cifer
<jiero> cifer lee... nut？
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] what is nut?
<iMadper> jiero: 我的, 是monofur
<iMadper> jiero: 中文字体我也不知道~
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper: 奇怪的字体。。。
<sagg> 还是这里热闹。
<jiero> sagg: 热热的去打仗吧。
<onlylove> sagg: 哪里清净不热闹？
<iMadper> jiero: 看久了, 就不奇怪了.
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/n9fLB9Uk
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 求助，ubuntu手机操作系统的开发平台在哪里下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422989 同题。 求助，ubuntu手机操作系统软件的开发平台在哪里下载？ 想要做在ubuntu手机操作系统上运行的软件，但是不知道怎么下载软件开发包，而且本人是软件开发菜鸟，希望有大神能 …
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 啥价格?
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  iMadper  pastebin.com 被挡住了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (@ pastebin.com)
<jiero> 进不去。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 找小姐
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 均价
<MeaCulpa> 数据噪音太大，河南居然最高
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这是上次那个原始数据开头 http://dpaste.com/1075071/
<jiero> MeaCulpa: iMadper:  难道昨天开始了图片整风活动？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 视频整治
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 这么贵...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 百度要推视频服务，所以政治
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> 百度要干啥，其他必断
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 河南这么贵?!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不知道为啥，我取的是最贵的option
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 数据比较乱，不作数...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好吧... 我去找找我大东莞@
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没有我大东莞.
<ofan> 上来就看到 找小姐...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 东莞超脱于此类列表吧
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%cat chic.txt | grep 广东省东莞 | wc -l
<MeaCulpa> 3
<MeaCulpa> 显然东莞超脱了
<jiero> ofan MeaCulpa roylez_ http://weblobby.springrts.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Spring Web Lobby
<jiero> 网络游戏。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 估计是, 东莞单独列一个表了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 哦。看到了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 难道那些是你的经历？
 * iMadper 拜胖叔!
 * ofan 都来 #haskell-cn
<jiero> 。。。
 * palomino|working momo MeaCulpa 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux文件怎么判断属性 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422996 小弟之前玩REX，现在玩Linux，用tar打包发现一个问题 比如 tar -cvzf ddd ../test 没有规定ddd的后缀，如果其他人要看文件，怎么知道这个是压缩文件，或者说，怎么去打开这个文件呢？ 望大家指导 统计信息: 发表于 …
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
 * palomino|working momo ofan
 * palomino|working slaps roylez_ 
<freeflying> ofan: 有几个人对hashell有兴趣
<jiero> palomino|working:  http://weblobby.springrts.com/
<palomino|working> ?_? jiero 
<palomino|working> 为何会跳到java.com.. jiero 
<alvin_rxg> Title: java.com: Java + You (@ java.com..)
<jiero> palomino|working: 因为是 要 java applet
<palomino|working> 可我装过openjdk呀。。
<palomino|working> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.3.9) (7u21-2.3.9-1ubuntu1)
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 暴力席
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<roylez_> palomino|working: 为了你的健康成长，必须要揍你
 * palomino|working 踩着 roylez_ 的脸使劲儿碾
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总啊，主席又在调戏你呢
<palomino|working> 对待主席必须像寒冬般冷酷无情
<iMadper> momo palomino|working 
<cherrot> momo iMadper 
<iMadper> cherrot: momo
<xlucky> ubuntu下有cs吗？
<kukey> xlucky: 有类似的游戏
<iMadper> xlucky: cs 起源 有. 
<iMadper> xlucky: 收费的
<xlucky> kukey: what？
<kukey> iMadper: 不是wine的吧
<xlucky> iMadper: 收费。。。
<jiero> cs 什么的不是有么。
<iMadper> kukey: 不是呀...
<iMadper> jiero: 对呀, 是有呀
<xlucky> jiero: tell me 
<cherrot> iMadper, 贱人
<iMadper> cherrot: ???
<cherrot> iMadper, 谁也momo 
<jiero> xlucky: 找官方站去
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ...
<jiero> cherrot: 摸摸你
<cherrot> jiero, momo～
<xlucky> all right
<jiero> palomino|working: 呃。我这里自动就行了。
<palomino|working> :-/
<jiero> cherrot: 现在没问题了。。。卸载了intel新驱动
<jiero> palomino|working: 呵呵。发现intel显卡也能跑zero-k，只要cpu够强
<iMadper> xlucky: google  steam for linux
<palomino|working> zero-k是何物... jiero 
<lomandv> 囗囗囗囗 bot
<jiero> palomino|working:  我玩的rts
<palomino|working> o... jiero 
<jiero> palomino|working: 碰碰车。
<palomino|working> 显卡省了
<jiero> palomino|working: 不过打 6v6以上，3000单位以上对战时一定会卡的
<xlucky> iMadper: 这个貌似是开车的游戏唉
<jiero> xlucky: 。。。
<palomino|working> ..........3000
<xlucky> jiero: what？
<cherrot> jiero, nice :)
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> xlucky: 你是不是看不懂
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<^k^> roylez_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<xlucky> jiero: 你说哪个游戏？
<jiero> xlucky: 我怎么知道。。。
<^k^> roylez_: .. ..
<jiero> xlucky: 你看的阿。
<xlucky> jiero: 那你说我看不懂什么?
<jiero> xlucky: 你说赛车阿。。。你不是去steam网站了。。。
<jiero> 那是游戏商店。。。
<palomino|working> 主席作孽遭天谴了 :D
<xlucky> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> xlucky: 。那就找自己要得吧
<kukey> xlucky: 你自己百度一下或者google一下  有好多
<xlucky> kukey: 看到了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw与iptable关系？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=422998 目录：/etc/ufw（图1），这些文件有什么作用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-04-27 2:50
<iMadper> xlucky: steam for linux... 你可以先baidu一下 steam, 看看steam是啥. 
<iMadper> steam是胳膊肘.
<kevinyings> 周末不上班:-)
<iMadper> kevinyings: 天天不上班. 
<xlucky> iMadper: 我刚刚搜成stream了
<iMadper> xlucky: 流.
<freeflying> gfrog: 收散件装靠谱不
<kevinyings> iMadper：求秘诀
<kukey> ..
<iMadper> kevinyings: 无业游民, 还用上班?
<jiero> steam bread 
<jiero> cherrot 你什么显卡？
<iMadper> jiero: lol~  第一次看到这个词~ gaoji
<kevinyings> 发现流这个名词很受欢迎，都用
<kevinyings> 人类对水的表现很深刻
<gfrog> freeflying: 太操心啊
<kevinyings> guy frog
<MeaCulpa> Steam有啥Linux游戏...都是小游戏吧
<kevinyings> 无冬也有呢
<MeaCulpa> 无冬是native linux
<MeaCulpa> 要steam作甚
<MeaCulpa> 我有无冬
<MeaCulpa> gentoo里都能直接emerge
<MeaCulpa> 不过国内应该买不到了，只能steam
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  steam 里有不少 FPS。值得你关注。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我玩得FPS包管理都有
<MeaCulpa> 不需要Steam
<kevinyings> 呦西
<MeaCulpa> 不过我Q3的cdkey也是steam卖的...
<MeaCulpa> Steam那加密实在太脏，玩个单机游戏还要联网
<kevinyings> 就是
<MeaCulpa> 要不是应为我在中国，才不会碰steam
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯小乡村都有游戏店
<kevinyings> 地狱模式
<MeaCulpa> Linux FPS都是SDL+OpenGL, 干干净净的
<MeaCulpa> 被Steam弄得乌烟瘴气
<MeaCulpa> 且Steam是Ubuntu平台的吧，与我等无关
<xlucky> 貌似我不会在linux装软件，除了在软件中心装之外
<kevinyings> 这里是ubuntu频道
<MeaCulpa> xlucky: 那只能说明Linux比Windows好用~~
<MeaCulpa> xlucky: Windows必须自己装
<palomino|working> ubuntu频道貌似用ubuntu的是少数...
<jiero> palomino|working: ㄝ
<jiero> palomino|working: 看懂了不
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 好像是日文的se?
<kevinyings> 真.嘲讽
<xlucky> MeaCulpa: windows也有应用商店
<jiero> palomino|working:  囧朙星辰
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> ~py 朙
<palomino|working> @py 朙
<palomino|working> -_-
<jiero> palomino|working: 朙月
<palomino|working> 原来念明
<jiero> palomino|working: 朙月几时有，把酒问青天。
<xlucky> ubuntu怎么装软件啊？
<jiero> palomino|working: 囧念日
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> apt-get install xlucky 
<palomino|working> 或者synaptic
<kevinyings> sudo
<palomino|working> 或者软件中心?
<jiero> xlucky: 搜
<xlucky> palomino|working: 为什么经常遇到未发现软件包呢？
<palomino|working> 不知道。。
<jiero> xlucky: 那就没有
<xlucky> jiero: 搜完下载下来，我就不知道怎么弄了
<jiero> xlucky: 然后就用
<iMadper> xlucky: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Software-in-Ubuntu
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: How to Install Software in Ubuntu: 11 Steps (with Pictures)
<kevinyings> 没有就是没有:'(
<jiero> iMadper: 那个老了老了
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 
<jiero> iMadper: unity找不到装的程序都有可能。
<iMadper> jiero: 最近广州天天下雨, 买了一件雨衣...
<kevinyings> 老了没事，老了没钱有事
<iMadper> jiero: 能找到吧? 就用过一次unity, 忘了. 
<jiero> iMadper: 有可能阿
<iMadper> xlucky: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file   自己下载的, 这里有方法.
<hrzhu> 問個問題如果我在12.04裏從ppa裏裝了emacs 24我原先在官方源裏裝的其他emacs包比如auctex還能用嗎
<jiero> iMadper: 忘了是unity还是gnome-shell了，如果换成中文的之后，搜英文程序名就搜不到了
<iMadper> hrzhu: 可以. 
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 那真是渣渣, 好在我直接用英文~
<iMadper> auctex 肯定支持emacs23 or later的, hrzhu 
<xlucky> iMadper: 睡觉去了
<jiero> xlucky: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉 xlucky就是那个 OYAU
<iMadper> jiero: OYAU, 不认识.
<kevinyings> kk.弄个12点
<ikk-> kevinyings: 什么12点
 * iMadper 目击.
<MeaCulpa> 有的游戏只在Steam发布，烦死了，比如老滚V
<kevinyings> 同意
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 想想 S2 games，不论做啥游戏，都变自己发行了。
<jiero> 发行商滚蛋。。。
<jiero> lol
<palomino|working> 在steam买个z版支持一下，然后继续玩d的...
<MeaCulpa> Bethesda以前很好的，从来不考虑加密傻的
<MeaCulpa> Bethesda以前很好的，从来不考虑加密，防盗版，游戏卖的也不错
<MeaCulpa> 自从Fallout和老滚V就开始Steam了...
<palomino|working> :)
<palomino|working> 现在怎么开始不务正业搞起恐怖游戏了
<palomino|working> 说好的辐射4呢- -
<kevinyings> :O
<MeaCulpa> 老滚V也就和妹子洗澡洗水，还有打架有点意思，真要游戏，还是老滚III好玩
<hrzhu> iMadper: 貌似裝emacs24不會把23卸載掉
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 一直出恐怖游戏，当年那个Kthulu
<palomino|working> 没玩过... MeaCulpa 
<hrzhu> iMadper: 額 ppa裏寫了需要手動卸載
<kevinyings> 游戏愤怒者
<hrzhu> iMadper: ppa裏還寫了auctex也要卸載= =
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 克苏鲁知道不，章鱼头
<iMadper> hrzhu: 这不是应该直接升级的吗?
<palomino|working> 哦。。。
<palomino|working> 是这么拼- -
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 老滚里面有一种Daedra, 就是那种样子
 * root_____ 
<root_____> exit
<palomino|working> :o MeaCulpa 
<iMadper> GNU Emacs 24.3.1 (i686-pc-linux-gnu, GTK+ Version 3.6.4) of 2013-03-19    hrzhu 我从23升级上来, 除了cedet的配置我改了一下, 别的都没动. 
<iMadper> hrzhu: 你还在用23? 速度飞跃的提升呀, 快升级吧
<kevinyings> 我插，晕了个去
<hrzhu> iMadper: 我預想的是安裝24會提示remove 23不過他沒有 我看這裏寫的要先卸載https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<iMadper> hrzhu: 不看lp的网页
<iMadper> hrzhu: 那东西, 打开太慢, 费劲. 
<iMadper> hrzhu: 这是打包者的脑子问题吧? 应该写成conflict或者update吧?
<kevinyings> 我手机开的，网页慢的要死
<hrzhu> iMadper: 打包的偷懶吧。
<kevinyings> 反应速度这么慢
<kevinyings> 有优化没啊
<kevinyings> :O
<onlylove> jiero: 那个OYAU让我恨得牙痒痒
<iMadper> hrzhu: 不过, emacs绝对值得安装!
<iMadper> hrzhu: 24版本提升太大了
 * adam8157 哼
<jiero> adam8157: 尚在？
<adam8157> jiero: .
<iMadper> adam8157: .
<iGoogle> 发快递了
<iGoogle> u盘坏了，居然同意换。 iMadper
<iGoogle> 你的也发了。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 恩. 
<iMadper> iGoogle: u盘还能坏... 被你坐坏了吧?
<kevinyings> 几个
<iGoogle> 设计不好。把肠子肚子都拔出来了。几次以后，就坏了。
<kevinyings> g的
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 上古卷轴为什么叫老滚？
<kevinyings> 我有个32G的，不过是usb2
<jiero> piggybox:  scrollbar
<jiero> piggybox:  elder ，老人
<piggybox> jiero: -_-
<kevinyings> :-(
 * jiero 4GB的 $11 2010年入
<jiero> 现在能 16GB了 
<kevinyings> u盘跟摩尔定律应该没关系的吧
<jiero> kevinyings: 密度关系
<jiero> kevinyings: 现在的摩尔定律已经被商业诉求定义了？
<jiero> 反正没标识速度，
<yunfan> ubuntu更新老是出hash不匹配 擦了
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 你是用 Ubuntu的么。。。
<kevinyings> 存储的发展比计算慢多了
<yunfan> 最关键是那个2b的update managaer启动前非要检查一次 然后检查不匹配以后就退出  搞得我现在升级到1210就升不上去了 真是脑残设计
<kevinyings> 晕饭的家伙用ubuntu？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 有2的汉化翻译成老头滚动条
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有爱的翻译
<hrzhu> apt-get purge emacs23怎麼還能提示我裝xemacs21 = =
<MeaCulpa> lol apt
<jiero> piggybox: 半条命你知道吧。人家明明是半衰期。
<kevinyings> 钱
<kevinyings> 才是最终问题
<jiero> kevinyings: 到手不到才是
 * jiero 吃完了红烧肉。。。
<kevinyings> 留点
 * jiero 想吃东坡肉。。。
<kevinyings> 我决定花100去吃点好的
<jiero> kevinyings: 自助餐。50吃2天。。。
<jiero> kevinyings: 暴饮暴食
<jiero> 50一次。
<kevinyings> 北京？
<jiero> kevinyings: 不是，说好一点的自助餐。
<jiero> 不要最低价的
<kevinyings> 吃韩国烤肉
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 烤肉这东西能吃饱么。。
<kevinyings> 无肉不欢
<jiero> 吃一会儿后就饿了，还吃不下去
<jiero> 太多酸水
 * jiero 无甜食不欢
<kevinyings> 当心肥
 * jiero 3盘蔬菜水果1盘点心蛋糕
<kevinyings> 好胃口
<MeaCulpa> Posterous关了
<MeaCulpa> 全力Twitter
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 蛋白质比主食耐饥
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 脂肪容易吃饱
<kevinyings> 消耗水分大
<freeflying> jiero: 好点的自助餐就去五星酒店里去吃
<kevinyings> 高帅富
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 但是肉不行吧。。。
<kevinyings> 可以吃鱼
<kevinyings> 蛋白多，水分足
<jiero> freeflying: 我这里没五星级的，只有4星。不过也不看星级，这里比较好的贵，用优惠卷是70。
<jiero> kevinyings: 。店里给的鱼太多油了。
<freeflying> jiero: 你在哪个城市？
<jiero> freeflying: 山东潍坊。
<jiero> 哦。有5星的阿。
<freeflying> jiero: you pay for what you get
<jiero> 不过5星的吃起来。没什么特殊的
<freeflying> jiero: 这个是亘古不变的
<jiero> freeflying: 没有大块肉，没有好吃的蛋糕
<jiero> freeflying: 不是，是和本地风俗有关。
 * jiero 不喜欢中餐。
<yunfan> 我想去吃鱼的自助
<yunfan> 上次去吃一个70多的 非常好 但是我肚子吃不下
<kukey> jiero: 你真的不喜欢吃中餐吗？
<jiero> kukey: 多数菜肴不喜欢。
<jiero> kukey: 关键是原料讨厌。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 纯新手，安装完13.04后没有无线网络连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423010 RT，64位13.04系统，机器是联想Y450，安装完成能进入ubutu没有无线网络连接，有个以太网的，手动添加了wifi也没什么反应，像是无线网卡驱动没有装好，具体怎么回事不太清楚 …
<jiero> 而中餐原料固定。。。
<kukey> jiero: 恩
 * jiero 讨厌所有菌类。。。茄子。多数咸菜。
 * jiero 讨厌炸煮鸡蛋。。。
<kukey> jiero: 那我猜你肯定很喜欢吃西红柿洋葱之类的吧
 * jiero 讨厌鸟肉
<jiero> kukey: 恩。
<freeflying> yunfan: 北京70多你还能吃到鱼？ 抑或你说的是70多美刀？
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<jiero> 鱼那么贵么
<kukey> freeflying: 70美刀，。能吃好多了吧
<kukey> 有可能是鱼翅
<jiero> ku
<jiero> kukey: 鱼翅有什么吃的。。。
 * jiero 要鱼子馒头。。。
<kukey> jiero: 我也不知道
<kukey> jiero: 我不喜欢吃鱼
 * jiero 还是不要吃了。
<iMadper> freeflying: 湛江, 鱼巨便宜... 各种清口, 花甲也很便宜. 来不来?
<jiero> iMadper: 广东水里不到处重金属么。
<iMadper> jiero: 是吗? 不知道~
<freeflying> iMadper: 什么时候去好
<iMadper> freeflying: 8/9/10 月份最好. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 好，你是湛江人？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是, 我是北京的. 
<freeflying> 12:04 < kukey> freeflying: 70美刀，。能吃好多了吧 <-- 我有回在旧金山40多也就了点麻辣小龙虾
<iMadper> freeflying: 8月份休渔期结束, 然后就很多好吃的. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 看来你很熟悉啊
<jiero> freeflying:   鱼含铬铅蚝含铜镉   湛江是广东重要的海鲜生产地， “到湛江，食海鲜”，这是外地游客津津乐道、湛江市民耳熟能详的口头禅。 从2009 年开始， 湛江港口货物吞吐量开始突破亿吨， 迈进全国15 个亿吨大港行列。随着湛江港和湛江沿海工业的发展，湛江渔港的海鲜生产，也开始出现污染情况。广东海洋大学海洋与气象学院陈清香教æ
<jiero> cc iMadper
<iMadper> 我了个去, 这个是啥...
<iMadper> jiero: 我这全乱码...
<jiero> iMadper: 什么。。。不会吧。。。我复制粘贴还带编码的
<iMadper> jiero: 反正我这里乱码了...
<jiero> iMadper:  鱼含铬铅蚝含铜镉
<jiero> 湛江是广东重要的海鲜生产地， “到湛江，食海鲜”，这是外地游客津津乐道、湛江市民耳熟能详的口头禅。
<jiero> 从2009 年开始， 湛江港口货物吞吐量开始突破亿吨， 迈进全国15 个亿吨大港行列。随着湛江港和湛江沿海工业的发展，湛江渔港的海鲜生产，也开始出现污染情况。广东海洋大学海洋与气象学院陈清香教授研究了湛江海域的贝类，她并没选用港口受到明显污染的贝类，而是选用位于湛江湾外海域、受工农业污染较少的贝类。不过，研究结果依ç„
<jiero> iMadper: 行了！？
<iMadper> jiero: 不行...
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: paste到网站吧... 
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> iMadper:  http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201110/02/73437_19601368.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 广东近海生态破坏严重 多种海产品重金属超标_广州新闻_大洋网
<adam8157> it's good here
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157 现在咱们俩一样黑了
<adam8157> 0_0
 * kingbo 手上旧硬盘很多，可以拿来干什么？
<iMadper> jiero: 额, 这么悲剧...
<iMadper> kingbo: 砸人. 
<iMadper> kingbo: 特别多了, 几万块, 可以用来盖房.
<kingbo> iMadper：砸完就不能重复使用了
<kingbo> 哈哈
<jiero> kingbo: 旧硬盘给博物馆，这么多城市，一个城市捐一个。
<kingbo> 是有几块盘的，100G/500G的都有，还是老式的IDE，想利用一下，又没得相应的电源
<jiero> kingbo: 送给仍然用老电脑的
<kingbo> 嗯，是个好建议
<jiero> 哇。。。500GB阿。
<jiero> 我最多用到120GB
<kingbo> 大些的是办公室淘汰的
 * adam8157 手里一个落灰的2T
<jiero> 这里还用 1GB内存赛扬2.6Ghz，19寸CRT的电脑办公呢。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 都不明白硬盘有什么用呃。
<kevinyings> kingdo，看看有没有什么信息好卖的
<kingbo> 都不太稳定了，有的数据快满的时候响的很，可能有几个块坏了
<jiero> 快点转移，然后直接销毁。
<jiero> kingbo: 见过很多公司卖旧电脑，但毁硬盘的。
<kingbo> 呵呵，不用转移，小民大白天的把它收了
<kingbo> 不是啊，是我们添加的硬盘，现在不能用了，机器的硬盘没动的
 * ofan 3T 硬盘已经满了
<kingbo> 我是搞物探的，数据量大，所以能申请到的
<adam8157> ofan: 好久不见啊
<ofan> ad
<ofan> adam8157: 你都不来
<kingbo> 呃，拿回家能干点什么，想废物利用
<adam8157> 问个问题, 牛仔裤买什么牌子?
<ofan> adam8157: CK
<ofan> lee
<adam8157> 北京哪里有实体店...
<freeflying> adam8157: 炫耀啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊?
<freeflying> 12:18  * adam8157 手里一个落灰的2T
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/211853
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ VSONIC 威索尼克 VSD1 入耳式耳机　199元预售-天猫（淘宝商城）-国内促销,耳机音箱 - 什么值得买
<adam8157> freeflying: 是的啊, 讨厌3.5" 完全不想动他
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 给我吧。
<adam8157> jiero: 我只有使用权 =,=
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04遇到的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423017 我用ubuntu有一个多月了，之前也用过，4月26日我更新到13.04，整个重做了一遍系统，全新的13.04，发现内存使用量在700mb左右，之前12.04是300mb左右，于是想优化一下，删除了/etc/init/tty,然后发现系统起不来了，在 …
<jiero> adam8157: 有什么应用要消耗硬盘的
<jiero> 备份？
<adam8157> jiero: 镜子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
<jiero> adam8157: 。
 * jiero 时不时瞥见 palomino|working roylez 有如tom and jerry
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<palomino|working> .... jiero 
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<jiero> roylez http://item.jd.com/692914.html 这种东西见过有人用么。
<roylez> jiero: 懒得看
<imtxc> 看来之ignore nick 不够了。。。。 
<adam8157> roylez: 你不是明天到账10万软妹币, 啧啧 还没好事儿? (或者大后天?
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * imtxc momo roylez
 * imtxc momo ofan
 * imtxc momo jiero
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
 * imtxc momo yunfan
 * imtxc momo freeflying
 * imtxc momo MeaCulpa
 * imtxc momo cfy
 * imtxc momo abinez
<roylez> adam8157: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/no-cookie-for-google-search/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: No cookie for Google search :: Add-ons for Firefox
<adam8157> roylez: 关闭 web history不就完了么...
<roylez> adam8157: 去年年底他们改了条款，现在是强制存储了
 * adam8157 被优酷的广告烦死了 不光要等, 还不播放
<adam8157> roylez: 没有啊 我关了的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 随便你
<freeflying> adam8157: 每月15块就没有广告了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐什么时候来北京啊, 帝都现在满大街都是杨柳树的精X
<roylez> adam8157: 毒气吸不起
<adam8157> roylez: 毒气嘛, 尝尝试试
<adam8157> r
<adam8157> roylez: 我回威海都受不了清新空气了, 鼻炎一定犯
<jiero> roylez: 你可以带着口罩去北京
<roylez> jiero: 买不起
<^k^> 新 Kylin • 请问kylin25号和26号这2个版本有什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423020 请问kylin25号和26号这2个版本有什么区别 25号的能升级到26号的吗 ( 估计有更新) Code: UbuntuKylin 13.04 发布时间：2013年4月25日  Code: 最新版本: UbuntuKylin 13.04 Daily Build（4月26日） 统计信息: 发表于 由 stmchk …
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次土豪基铛
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<jiero> roylez: adam8157 请你的，他买。
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 给你打扮成假面超人
<yunfan> adam8157: 嘿嘿 最被催的是广告播完以后发现视频删了
<adam8157> yunfan: 广告太长了, 10-20秒我可以忍, 60秒太过分了
<roylez> adam8157: 你送我 GP-5 ？
<adam8157> roylez: 假面超人是内裤套头
<roylez> yunfan: 不是有插件屏蔽广告的么？
<adam8157> roylez: 都废了
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是你不愿意掏钱
<roylez> adam8157: 我这里用的好好的
<roylez> adam8157: 你个废柴
<adam8157> roylez: 你放一会儿就知道了, 提示你不兼容, 停掉 更恶心
<roylez> adam8157: userscript上搜 youku
<freeflying> 付钱吧，亲
<yunfan> adam8157: 会员是可以屏蔽广告的 这根本就是你的国人心理作祟 又不想看广告 又不愿意掏钱 只想自己快活 让网站喝西北风
<freeflying> 人家也要赚钱的
<freeflying> 不然还如何sustain?
<adam8157> yunfan: 我愿意看, 但是60秒过分了吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 你可以去别家 别家只有40秒的嘛  他不能强卖  你也不能强买嘛
<freeflying> adam8157: 15RMB/m, 你值得拥有
<yunfan> adam8157: 你去饭店吃饭 你总不能强迫他们给你的菜做一盆吧
<yunfan> sohu的就是40s的
<freeflying> gfrog: 你说我要不要在东方红上发个帖子收？
<iMadper> 土豆也60秒了, 逆天了. 
<iMadper> 不过土豆可以弹窗播放, 避免广告
<MeaCulpa> 百度一出，闲杂退散
<jiero> iMadper: 记得 youtube 搞过一种好玩的哦。
<jiero> iMadper: 就是说你看广告，回提示多少秒之后你可以选择关闭窗口。
<jiero> iMadper: 这样你就会至少盯着广告。
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀.
<iMadper> jiero: youku这个就是, 打开广告,然后就去一次厕所
<jiero> iMadper: 可可果然要放糖才好喝。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 问题在于不管广告好看还是难看 决定权都在于youku
<iMadper> jiero: 恩 是呀. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 啥问题? 
<iMadper> yunfan: 什么好看还是难看?
<yunfan> 哦 啊 恩？
<iMadper> yunfan: 好看难看不是问题, 我只是希望能短一些...
<jiero> iMadper: 好广告，能让你觉得短。
<yunfan> iMadper: 我也希望 不过决定权在他们 另外我没有权利指责他们弄的广告长
<iMadper> jiero: 不, 我都不看... 切到别的页面刷...
<jiero> iMadper: 但是中国做的广告，就是几个截图，拉拉扯扯。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 刷是可以，声音也很难听
<iMadper> jiero: 竟然还单声道!! 只有左耳响~ lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
 * iMadper 好困
 * jiero 觉得中国人最能忍了。
 * jiero 生于忍者的过度
<jiero> s/过度/国度
<yunfan> jiero: 因为中国人不付钱 网站没办法生存 
<yunfan> 你看 老外有个点子  做出来 虽然人不多 但是付费率高 照样能生存
<yunfan> 国内的服务 要么是太好被抄袭 自己饿死 要么是赔本赚吆喝
<yunfan> 最后逼得网站用各种恶劣手段赚钱
<huntxu> jiero: 好廣告都被禁播了LOL
<imtxc> yunfan: 不指责广告时长，能指责内容么？现在天天就是网页游戏广告。。。
<jiero> yunfan:你的意思是，因为中国付钱的多数不是被吸引的，而是因为看多了成习惯所以想付钱？
<imtxc> yunfan: 见天就是“极品BOSS，极品装备，酷刷经验……”
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 
<imtxc> yunfan: 至少可以让不同的用户选择广告的类型就好了？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你也说见天。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 这个表达方式欠妥么？ 俺改
<imtxc> gfrog: 
<imtxc> gfrog: 呱儿～
<imtxc> yunfan: 或者，弄一个视频长度跟广告长度的比例
<jiero> imtxc: 见天的意思我能理解，（成天、整天、见天）经常的意思。。。
<imtxc> jiero: .
<jiero> imtxc: 目的决定路线。
<jiero> imtxc: 国人逆来顺受的能力不可估量
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在宁愿不看ku6
<MeaCulpa> 不是所有国人都去视频网站的
<MeaCulpa> 哪怕所有网站断掉，我只要转个驴子搜一下资源即可
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如果使得LibreOffice和一些软件中 ，以大陆的样式在左下角显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423023 奇怪。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-04-27 13:46
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我由此好奇，为什么不强力封杀盗版下载呐
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 天知道
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 能带来利润么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也许是接入商有利润
<jiero> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 接入商，还有托管商
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 捐助算吗？
<MeaCulpa> 在我国，只要你业务作起来，哪怕杀人放火，zf也舍不得关
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 烟酒杀人那么多，zf不是赚的美滋滋的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那些都是明着走交易途径。
<jiero> 所以杀毒品
<jiero> 缓慢杀伤的都可以保留。
<jiero> 太厉害的，不好控制就抛弃了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 毒品被杀是因为好加工，纯度高
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国家捞不到
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大麻
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 烟草不好加工？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 烟草有用成分低，规模大，国家好控制
<kukey> 杜冷丁不也是毒品么？
<kukey> 但是可以用来环节疼痛啊
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 致幻剂都是毒品，汽油都是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。你说的是化学产毒阿。
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 还有百徳胶
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥没人汽油制造毒品呐？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 农业毒品，罂粟和大麻，都比烟草好种的多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 被国家垄断了，且有效成分低我估计
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 哦，原来是这样
<imtxc>  MeaCulpa 烟草也很好种嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 纯度不够嘛
<MeaCulpa> 后院一两棵大麻，罂粟，够你一个人用了，烟草不够
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那也对，以前有亲戚自己中烟草抽
<jiero> 不可小视人类的依赖性
<kukey> 那么关键问题就是，天朝的人还是太多了
<kukey> 平均分下来怎么都不够
<jiero> kukey: 往西部送，送出一半去。。
<kukey> jiero: 额
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我家那变就有中罂粟的
<kukey> imtxc: 国家不查吗？
<imtxc> kukey: 国家种的
<jiero> kukey: 罂粟是药用作物
<kukey> jiero: 对呀，那为什么不让大面积种植。。。
<imtxc> kukey: 就在民勤，都快到沙漠了
<jiero> kukey:  罌粟籽，又名御米
<imtxc> 那地方  一来沙尘暴，能见度是0……
<jiero> kukey: 是一種在世界各地廣泛使用的調味料
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记得复方干草片的成份之一是阿片，那个东西的另一个称呼是鸦片……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在医院开那个药的时候，医生都说，如果不是咳嗽非常严重，就不要吃那个。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实你应该这样考虑 太致命的病成不了大型传染病  因为人都挂了
<yunfan> 毒品和烟草的区别也在于此  毒品的上瘾性太强了 让人完全无法离开赚钱供养他 所以没办法继续下去
<yunfan> 这不是个可持续的model
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> :)
<skraito> ups
<^k^> skraito, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<skraito> there is 0x81 here
<skraito> :p sendure resume eh
<jiero> yunfan: 归根到底，不好控制利用。
<jiero> yunfan: 反正都不是人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是
<yunfan> 话说美国哪个州不是合法化大麻了么
<MeaCulpa> 貌似荷兰很多
<yunfan> 贵国好像什么都合法 额
<MeaCulpa> 贵国貌似啥都违法，但是啥都有人干
<gebjgd> 行了别埋怨了 马上贵国就消失了 变成新大陆了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 纳粹不要瞎说
<gebjgd> imtxc: 马上病毒就要人传人了
 * MeaCulpa gentoo 里一旦装了Haskell的东西，一团糟...
<gfrog> freeflying: 收嘛儿？ 车？ 配件？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎样让ubuntu挂载mac分区可以读写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423027 我在电脑上安装来ubuntu和mac OS X ，在ubuntu里面可以看到mac到盘，但是只能看不能删除或这把文件放进去，没有写的权限。上面提示要用root用户登录才才可写，但是我给root设置来密码，载图形界面还 …
<jiero> gebjgd: 纳粹。病毒肯定会人传人的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 纳毛
<gebjgd> jiero: 真正的纳粹是在帝都  户籍制度
<snoop_fy> 现在挂着vpn才能连freenode么？
<skraito>  hi any our taiwanese fellow wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71
<skraito> i mean chinese
<freeflying> gfrog: 车
<gfrog> freeflying: 不错啊。下定决心收车了？
<sulit> skraito: 能说中文吗?
<Router2> skraito 白帽子？
<freeflying> gfrog: 收了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁！
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<gfrog> freeflying: 收到了？
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授...
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙9K岁
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚接电话.
<tenzu> 15分钟后学生来找我，本科毕业设计。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 潜规则他/她/它
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神
<tenzu> adam8157: 你马上来我办公室，全送给你了
<gfrog> tenzu: 擦，乃才是九千岁
<roylez> gfrog: 9千岁早
 * gfrog tenzu 跟 adam8157 在yp？
<gfrog> roylez: 。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席放假有啥打算？
<roylez> tenzu: 在家睡觉
<tenzu> roylez: 跟我计划一样
 * adam8157 一样
<lainme> tenzu: 下午好
<jiero> adam8157 tenzu  iGoogle  roylez  gfrog  都比我大。
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼
<roylez> tenzu: 这年头，动一动都是钱，躺尸最经济
<jiero> roylez: 我想要果园给我发工资。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 所以我在校内pt里下好了two and half men，打算复习一下
<roylez> jiero: 你想当弼马温？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 又不是看守蟠桃树
<roylez> jiero: 很好的职业规划啊
<jiero> 。
<roylez> jiero: 先看守果园，然后去做锅炉质量监测
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐 。你寂寞了。。。
 * jiero 想不到锅炉有什么关系
<freeflying> gfrog: 那有那么快啊
 * jiero 不明白“有道词典”怎么流行起来的
 * jiero 有些明白了，因为中国人比较喜欢学美语。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用ubuntukylin的悲剧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423030 手贱，sudo apt-get install ubuntukylin-default-settings 之后，悲剧来了，ssd硬盘原来启动系统需要几秒，现在需要几分钟。打开窗口，运行程序，文件等等，总是死机，各个窗口没任何反应.ctrl+alt+del之后，再取消。 …
<onlylove> jiero: 有道和金山的协议很变态，看了半天就微软的bing协议比较宽松
<kelvansun> 有谁知道ubuntu官方内核哪里下载啊？
<adam8157> kelvansun: package or source?
<kelvansun> adam8157: source + patch
<adam8157> kelvansun: git.ubuntu.com
<adam8157> kelvansun: sorry,  wait a set
<adam8157> kelvansun: kernel.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server (@ ubuntu.com)
<skraito> hi sulit  am here too
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=285090&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 收整车公路，山地，旅行都可 身高1.83 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<sulit> skraito: o,yeah
<sulit> 你们谁跟skraito聊啊
<kelvansun> adam8157: 那你有知道，像ubuntu的字体显示是打过补丁，不知像此类的补丁官方有提供下载吗？
<sulit> ofan: 你英语好
<kukey> freeflying: 你要收自行车？
<adam8157> kelvansun: sure 不过这不是在内核里 而且这补丁已经被标准的freetype收录了
<sulit> ofan: 你跟他聊聊
<skraito> is ofan online
<sulit> yeah
<freeflying> kukey: 是啊
<skraito> ah ic
<sulit> skraito: his english is very good
<skraito> not really my grammar thereis some problem
<kelvansun> adam8157: 我是打算把ubuntu的字体显示补丁文件搞到手，然后应用到我的gentoo系统里，从而得到同样的显示效果
<skraito> i never use couple of word
<skraito> i mean i cant remember some of the word
<adam8157> kelvansun: 已经不存在单独的补丁了, 而且gentoo里肯定有这样的ebuild
<skraito> so i need to think too and look at dictionary
<adam8157> 和内核毫无关系...
<sulit> skraito:sorry
<sulit> skraito: i have no better idea
<kelvansun> adam8157: 我本来是想通过找到kernel的补丁，再找到别的我需要的补丁
<kukey> freeflying: 你要收这些东西干嘛呢，变速器？
<kukey> freeflying: 莫非打算自己组装一下？
<yunfan> freeflying: 你要收山地车?
<kukey> kelvansun: 你用layout查下有没有，有好多字体的ebuild
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%eix --only-names ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> media-fonts/ubuntu-font-family
<MeaCulpa> x11-themes/gtk-engines-ubuntulooks
<MeaCulpa> x11-themes/ubuntu-wallpapers
<MeaCulpa> x11-themes/gnome-themes-ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> x11-themes/ubuntu-mono
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 你直接看portage树了啊
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 那还看啥
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 话说你编译的时候话了多少时间了啊
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 我的电脑是赛扬的处理器，编译的时候我都快郁闷死了，现在转投arch了，gentoo的效率确实很高，也很灵活
<freeflying> kukey: 我要整车
<freeflying> yunfan: 不要山地，要公路
<kukey> freeflying: 好吧，我的是山地
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 同山地路过～
<kukey> freeflying: 车子的架子很好，但是变速器不好，西马诺娱乐版的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] kukey ，什么型号的车？
<yunfan> freeflying: 你不是说山地公路都可以么
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃给俺看那个是啥？ 看好那个trek了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是啊，后面有个人出迪卡侬的
<MeaCulpa>  kukey 我不知道，要么在洗澡吃饭要么在税叫
<debianer> 请问，现在安卓手机可以安装ubuntu手机系统了吗?
<skraito> wow 0x81 is coming for 0x71 tripwire
<skraito> :p send ure resume to us
<skraito> may be u gonna be hired
<iMadper> debianer: 3/4儿子才可以. 
<debianer> iMadper: 为何这么照顾谷歌?
<iMadper> debianer: 这两款手机在国外便宜, 用户也多
<iMadper> debianer: 老外可能不认识粗粮吧...
<freeflying> yunfan: 我啥时候说过山地公路都可以的啊
<debianer> iMadper: 小米也不错
<iMadper> debianer: 国产, 我比较喜欢步步高.
<iMadper> debianer: 还有魅族. 
<iMadper> debianer: 我们组另外一个人的小米1s, 总是kernel panic
<debianer> iMadper: 步步高看不出哪里好。
 * palomino|working 用中兴u985..
<debianer> iMadper: 你是说装ubuntu吗?
<iMadper> debianer: 步步高的音质秒掉iphone4s
<IsoaSFlus> …
<iMadper> debianer: 装ubuntu, 不装那东西. 
<IsoaSFlus> …
<IsoaSFlus> 上来就看到…
<iMadper> debianer: 那东西在手机上不靠谱的还, 等app多了之后再说吧
<IsoaSFlus> 步步高的音质秒掉ip4s
<IsoaSFlus> im菊苣混不混imp3or打架坛？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 别逗了, CS4398 做解码的. 
<F4ck> Hello! China Pig!
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 这还不能秒?
<iMadper> freeflying: op
<F4ck> Are U China Dog?
 * F4ck 
<iMadper> freeflying: 我来给这小子ban了
<debianer> iMadper: 有电脑里面ubuntu那么多应用就可以了。
<F4ck> china pig..
<F4ck> china dog..
<F4ck> fuck china
<iMadper> debianer: 不适合手机用. 
<F4ck> let's go
<F4ck> goto fuck china~~
<iMadper> F4ck: where are u from
<iMadper> f
<F4ck> I m Japanese
<F4ck> fuck china  come !
<iMadper> F4ck: can you say japaese?
<IsoaSFlus> …
<iMadper> F4ck: so, you're Chinese too.
<IsoaSFlus> I'm a Chinese 正太~
<debianer> 哎，挑拨民族仇恨。
<iMadper> 这小子明显自己也是中国人吧?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100003565.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 夏昆冈作品 - 步步高 vivo X1 智能手机音质测评报告 - Soomal.com・数码多
<IsoaSFlus> 233
 * adam8157 无聊
<onlylove> 英文还巨烂
<IsoaSFlus> 我是吐槽你没说型号呢~
<adam8157> iMadper: 你还"Say"... 
<iMadper> speak
<IsoaSFlus> 不知道x1能干过我的zk么
<iMadper> 按完会车我就发现了   adam8157 
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<adam8157> 掩面啊, 无法直视
<iMadper> adam8157: 昨天美亚下单, 买了一件"雨衣"
<adam8157> iMadper: 防水冲锋衣?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 放水风衣
<adam8157> iMadper: 海淘?
<iMadper> adam8157: 广州这边天天下雨
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 美亚
<iMadper> adam8157: 日亚还是压力大.
<adam8157> iMadper: 等你收到货你就不在广州了
<adam8157> iMadper: 哪家转运
<adam8157> 竟然不找我推广链接 哼
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有推广链接?
<iMadper> adam8157: 能给你返利?
<adam8157> iMadper: 譬如风雷, 给你我各20元
<iMadper> adam8157: 没转运, 我连网银都没有, 怕麻烦你, 就找的taobao代购. 
<iMadper> adam8157: ...................我了个擦!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道呀!
<iMadper> adam8157: 下次找你
<adam8157> iMadper: 明智的选择, 省心省力
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀, 我只有alipay
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu13.04 值得升级吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423034 我用的是12.10，看到13.04出来了，不知道值不值得升级啊，大家用的怎么样？ 升级的时候系统下的配置文件是不是就都没了？我看到说非LTS版本支持只有9个月了，12.10是不是也包含在内？ 统计信息:  …
<iMadper> adam8157: 这没办法, 就代购了. 出事情都不怕
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的大力丸在海关两周了   sigh
<freeflying> iMadper: 谁
<iMadper> adam8157: 大力丸?
<yunfan> adam8157: 大力玩？
<onlylove> 6577这货很常见么最近
<adam8157> iMadper: GNC Mega Men 维生素来的
<yunfan> iMadper: http://mygeek.cn/Product/Pro1415.Html
<iMadper> freeflying: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607570/
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 掏的不是手机，是个性/Redalex防盗隐藏式腋下双肩挎包
<iMadper> adam8157: 我都是吃自然之宝的...
<freeflying> yunfan: lol
<iMadper> yunfan: 做成肚兜更好...
<yunfan> freeflying: 我觉得骑车买个这个不错 至少放手机什么的方便
<yunfan> 以前我就很纠结斜拉包隔一阵就掉下来
<onlylove> http://www.kankanews.com/ICpet/web/2013-04-27/1290779.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 偷了手机 男子跳站台从崇文门跑到北京站_网站_看看新闻网
<freeflying> yunfan: 买啥
<onlylove> 从崇文门到北京站……
<onlylove> 这哥们牛
<adam8157> 我勒个去 咋没撞到
<yunfan> freeflying: 那个背包啊 
<freeflying> yunfan: 你问问基娃看靠谱不
<iMadper> freeflying: 人都走了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 那我直接ban nick了
<adam8157> 坑爹货 不如买timbuk2的骑行包
<iMadper> freeflying: ...
<Chaos`Eternal> 。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 专门给骑车买个骑车包有点不好吧 那下车以后还带着么
<freeflying> iMadper: 好了，你可以自己拿op了
<iMadper> freeflying: 永久?
<ikk-> 编译 wine 好慢啊
<adam8157> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.58.iWPG4V&id=19996775575
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 热销现货正品美国天霸骑行死飞包Timbuk2 Catapult Cycling 爆款-淘宝网
 * iMadper 今天运气好. 双喜临门. 
 * adam8157 唉...
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> freeflying: :-)
<yunfan> adam8157: 我喜欢广谱适用的东西
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不用油煎的南瓜饼
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有这个包背后面 恐怕在贵国有点不安全 等你回到家 发现包被划拉
<adam8157> yunfan: 得拿倚天剑才能划开这么厚的尼龙
<yunfan> adam8157: 屠龙刀淘宝都有卖  不要小看了贵国人民
<yunfan> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12758831290&spm=a230r.1.14.14.2c7lyo&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 影视 动漫 刀剑 九狮刀剑 定制 屠龙刀 80-120斤 龙泉宝剑不开刃-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么可能, 倚天剑还没开刃  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=9688605226&spm=a230r.1.14.14.eZX8Ve&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<yunfan> 看图 很霸气的
 * iMadper 想起了 zhpeng, 这小子不是老买这东西吗? 原来是为了划人家的包
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...
<adam8157> 话说又没有简洁些的剑
<yunfan> iMadper: 我想小偷要拿这个出来划包 那就不是小偷了 是大盗
<yunfan> adam8157: 要多大？ 划包的还是华山论剑？
<iMadper> adam8157: 剑... 用来干嘛... 只能当装饰.
<yunfan> iMadper: 鱼肠剑还是不错的
<yunfan> 上次看了个考古节目 说春秋那时候的青铜剑因为金属特性 做不长 都是短剑 看起来很不错
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 小偷都是用薄刀片来划包的
<iMadper> yunfan: 匕首就够了. 
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 一看你就是惯犯了, lol~
<yunfan> iMadper: 匕首是俗人的说法 阿蛋是文青
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我不是惯犯，只是亲身经历过一次。
<yunfan> adam8157: 如果你要买薄刀片去划包， 建议去买手术刀片 那个量大便宜又锋利 必要时还可以给受害者放点血让他冷静冷静
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 剃须刀片不错。轻巧，便携。
<iMadper> ubu
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 硬度不够, 手术刀好. 
<yunfan> 最关键是手术刀可以把警方引导到怀疑医生去 
<iMadper> yunfan: 不会吧...
<yunfan> 恩横
<yunfan> iMadper: 一定程度上
<iMadper> yunfan: 你这是卖萌...
<yunfan> iMadper: 那也得有人买才行啊
<iMadper> yunfan: <yunfan> 恩横  卖萌.
<yunfan> iMadper: 你掏钱了咩
<iMadper> yunfan: 没呀, 我没买. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 我是捧个人场的, 你得去找捧个钱场的. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 那怎么是卖？ 明明是送 是捐嘛
<iMadper> yunfan: 卖了, 没卖出去而已.
<iMadper> freeflying: 象印到了!~ 
<yunfan> iMadper: 那叫营销 嗯哼？
<iMadper> ..........
<yunfan> 我要去搜罗点激光头
<yunfan> 再配个pedal driven power suply
<onlylove> http://slide.tech.sina.com.cn/d/slide_5_453_29022.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 患病瘫痪金鱼穿上救生衣重获新生_高清图集_新浪网
<yunfan> 淘宝上找到个1w的激光头
<freeflying> iMadper: 海淘这么快？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我直接coo8的特价的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在广州有个朋友, 这几天去看她, 送她一个, 等海涛等不及
<yunfan> adam8157: 激光能被图透镜聚焦么？
<onlylove> 那得多粗的激光
<iMadper> yunfan: 激光还用聚焦?
<iMadper> yunfan: 你要激光更细, 更集中? 两片透镜可以. 
 * IsoaSFlus  死圆通
<yunfan> iMadper: 没有我设想 买许多那种1w的激光头 捆在一块 前面放个图透镜 然后聚焦成一束更强大的激光
<yunfan> 然后这些被聚焦的激光前面又放一个图透镜 不知道能否二级聚焦
<yunfan> 如果可以 的话  一直这样下去 不是可以弄出国家点火装置么
<ikk-> yunfan: 能量是守恒的
<\q> 求swing指導……Menubar Graphics2D結合例子
<yunfan> ikk-: 这跟能量守恒有啥矛盾？
<IsoaSFlus> 都是菊苣na
<ikk-> yunfan: 没有能量,哪来激光
<yunfan> ikk-: 怎么没能量？？
<yunfan> ikk-: 你要搞清楚一个现实  我买不到100w的激光头  但是我可以买100个1w的 
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ikk-> yunfan: 那也才100w啊
<yunfan> 要是1kw的就可以在家用了 不过怀疑家庭电路受不了那么大的瞬间电流
<yunfan> ikk-: what's the point??
<mk3548208> 你们买激光有做啥
<yunfan> 思想实验  mk3548208 
<iMadper> yunfan: 难, 不好弄. 
<mk3548208> ？？？
<mk3548208> 何为思想实验
<yunfan> mk3548208: 就是光想不做耍嘴皮 :]
<iMadper> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.136.KhCZUD&id=23087504889
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 5W10WLED大功率雨灯射灯LED光束灯舞台灯光LED雨灯酒吧灯激光灯-淘宝网
<yunfan> 额 5w
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 这苨马是led...
<mk3548208> (
<mk3548208> ï¿£
<mk3548208> .
<mk3548208> ï¿£
<mk3548208> ) 
<yunfan> iMadper: 找个100w的看看多少钱 刚才那个1w的买100个要45k
<chenxiongfei> imadper; 在线？
<chenxiongfei> 嘿嘿很久没看到iMadper在线了
<yunfan> iMadper: 你看下你ip是多少 我怀疑淘宝这个url参数里有你的ip追中
<iMadper> yunfan: 这东西, 买不到吧, 不是民用的感觉. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 你20w就够足球场上放图案了
<ikk-> 激光器发射的激光，天生就是朝一个方向射出，光束的发散度极小，大约只有0.001弧度，接近平行。
<iMadper> yunfan: 121.33.190.186
<iMadper> ikk-: 对, 是平行. 但是只是平行, 并不足够集中. 
<iMadper> ikk-: 所以需要两个透镜来集中. 
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: ?
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 我就之前有一天忘了交网费停了一天网.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么是两个呢？
<ikk-> iMadper: 已经很集中了
<chenxiongfei> iMadper：很久没见到了出来了
<ikk-> iMadper: 1 mm*mm
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这么说 用这个改造下 做个投影不是很好么
<iMadper> yunfan: 单色?
<ikk-> 激光的颜色取决于激光的波长，而波长取决于发出激光的活性物质，即被刺激后能产生激光的那种材料。
<yunfan> iMadper: 有什么不可以呢 弄个绿光的 模拟老旧terminal
<iMadper> yunfan: 有激光单色投影了. 用来给户外荧幕的. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 是可以. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 在你手机上开个terminal 然后投影
<iMadper> yunfan: 有卖的
<yunfan> 激光的能量衰减有公式没?
<iMadper> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.266.KhCZUD&id=8220049642
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 1W 3W 5W 10W 1瓦 2瓦 3瓦 5瓦 10瓦大功率 单蓝 蓝光动画激光灯-淘宝网
<freeflying> http://www.woot.com/offers/irobot-roomba-530-robotic-vacuum-12
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ iRobot Roomba 530 Robotic Vacuum
<freeflying> 准备搞个这个
<iMadper> yunfan: 看介质的. 你还是得问壕蛋.
<yunfan> iMadper: 现成品往往有点贵 你看我们写软件就知道了 明明拖个库就搞定的事 非要一个月给你几万雇一票人来搞
<iMadper> freeflying: 看名字, 是扫地机器人?
<yunfan> iMadper: 我一开始就问的阿蛋 但是他去批发刀片去了 没回我
<yunfan> iMadper: 我发现你发的url的spm参数都是那个
<ikk-> （7）伽马射线——是波长从10^-10～10^-14米的电磁波。这种不可见的电磁波是从原子核内发出来的，放射性物质或原子核反应中常有这种辐射伴随着发出。γ射线的穿透力很强，对生物的破坏力很大。由此看来，激光能量并不算很大，但是它的能量密度很大（因为它的作用范围很小，一般只有一个点），短时间里聚集起大量的能量，用做武器也å°
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道, 难道你们用这个链接买东西能给我返利?~ lol~
<iMadper> ikk-: 这, 有点儿乱码...
<yunfan> iMadper: 这东西1w多 你说我的diy时间值不值这个价呢
<iMadper> yunfan: diy这个挺难的. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 不会给你返利 但是可以挖出你的信息 给你推荐你喜欢的东西 这就是数据挖掘
<ikk-> 激光器输出的光，波长分布范围非常窄，因此颜色极纯。以输出红光的氦氖激光器为例，其光的波长分布范围可以窄到2×10^-9纳米
<a16g_> freeflying, refurbished, 靠谱？
<iMadper> yunfan: 但是, 只是为了挖掘我的访问, 没必要地址不同的. 
<ikk-> 激光频率范围3.846×10^（14）Hz到7.895×10^（14）Hz。
<iMadper> yunfan: 这应该是可以挖掘出我的朋友了. (我经常发链接给的人)
<yunfan> ikk-: 快回答 如何衰减的
<ikk-> yunfan: 光电转换, 大气传输衰减
<yunfan> 要公式
<yunfan> 不然没有直观认识
<iMadper> yunfan: 这个, 跟空气稀薄程度/空气中悬浮颗粒的数量啥的都有关系的. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 估计没公式.
<ikk-> yunfan: 公式是根据空气里面的物质计算的
<yunfan> ikk-: 那也是公式嘛 
<ikk-> yunfan: 北京的空气?
<yunfan> ikk-: 你直接说你不会不就结了 额
<freeflying> a16g_: no idea, but its really cheap
<a16g_> freeflying, indeed
<yunfan> iMadper: 以前看到有个人的毕业设计是一个 全息的初音未来
<yunfan> iMadper: 不知道那个是如何搞的
<ikk-> yunfan: 北京的空气,每 1km 损失 0.01%
<a16g_> freeflying, 好多年前就想买个
<iMadper> yunfan: 全息就不知道了...
<freeflying> a16g_: go for one :)
<yunfan> ikk-: 不会吧 不是说激光能量衰减很快么？
<ikk-> yunfan: 那就 0.1% / 1km
<yunfan> 要是1km才损失0.01% 那不是可以点燃几百公里外的？
<ikk-> yunfan: 那就 %1 / 100m
<yunfan> 肯定是以m为单位
<ikk-> yunfan: 北京的空气这么差啊?
<yunfan> 不然我看的那些视频演示的人的房子铁定会烧
<ikk-> yunfan: 还是山区舒服
<yunfan> 他们可以烧火柴 却不在乎激光射到房子上
<yunfan> ikk-: 你在哪?
<yunfan> 额 我怎么感觉他是kandu?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • kubuntu 13.04 无中文如何处理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423037 刚装完kubuntu 13.04，发现没有中文，系统设置中区域语言设置里既没有中文选项，也没有地方可以添加新语言。 终端安装 language-pack-kde-zh显示e:无法定位该软件包，sudo apt-get update正常，上网也正 …
 * adam8157 下班, 买菜做饭去
 * yunfan 买菜做爱
<MeaCulpa> 买套作
<yunfan> 忽然想起来 可以买个激光头来diy打蚊子的设备啊
<freeflying> yunfan: NB
<yunfan> freeflying: 这又不是我发明的idea 是微软一个副总搞的 
<yunfan> 好像说成本就50USD
<yunfan> freeflying: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzkyOTY4NTc2.html
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.04 遇到一个bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423042 本人小白，在使用ubuntu13.04 的时候，在ubuntu的开始菜单里的的应用程序 “详细信息”，点击打开的时候，每次都崩溃，不知道只是我这样，还是大家都这样啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZombieReturn — 2013-04-27 17:31
<onlylove> 激光打蚊子……嗯，果壳DIY小组搞了很久了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34488
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Btrfs实验：尚未为生产做好准备
<yunfan> onlylove: 拿url
<onlylove> yunfan: 激光打蚊子？自己去果壳搜下
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 我以前在果壳的时候也没听说他们有弄
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，小组讨论，好像是谣言粉碎机里面提到的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 13.04有线连接异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423053 最近安装了Ubuntu 13.04 64位版，发现有线连接经常会掉线，通常在连接上一段时间（或长或短）就无法上网，ping不通，但是ifconfig显示一切正常，重启NetworkManager也不行，必须拔掉网线重新插上才行 …
<freeflying> yunfan: 你到底是在墙内还是墙外
<skraito> hi any our chinese fellow wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71
<skraito> ure welcome
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu安装老是要抽。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423054 一个月前发现了Ubuntu,于是便下了刻了一个光盘。但之后安装的时候（还没有进入系统，是命令行格式，白底黑字那种）老是停在某个地方，比如说starting xxx,stopping xxx的地方光盘就不转了，半天也没有反应，只 …
<freeflying> skraito: do you really need seduce people everyday?
<GukerCN> ?
<freeflying> yunfan: 这个看着确实不错
<mk3548208> ##0x71是什么
<abinez> gaoji的基友来啦
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/644/64494/6449419_980x1200_0.jpg
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/644/64494/6449409_980x1200_0.jpg
<ghking> 我的backtrack5不能调节屏幕亮度
<ghking> 用尽了网上几乎所有办法
<ghking> 有人能够跟我详细聊一聊吗
<jiero> ghking: 哦。那就去找想帮你的人吧。
<skraito> hi any our chinese fellow wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71
<skraito> ure welcome
<ghking> hello, is there someone can help me
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 解决ubuntu13.04下ubuntu tweak添加右键脚本失效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423056 昨天升级了13.04，安装了前段时间下载的ubuntu tweak，结果添加右键脚本时无法生效。 谷歌了一番，找到作者的博客，新版的ubuntu更改了脚本路径。所以作者更新了ubuntu tweak，安装新 …
<imtxc> ;p;
<imtxc> jiero: lol
<jiero> imtxc: weblobby.springrts.com   
<alvin_rxg> Title: Spring Web Lobby (@ springrts.com)
<imtxc> jiero: 那是啥玩意儿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：安装完Ubuntu 12.04进入桌面后卡机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423058 DSC_0842.jpg 新买了一块硬盘，在台式机上装了Ubuntu,装完登录，输入密码，就进入这个界面，然后就卡在那里不动了，按ctrl+alt+del也没反应，只能长按电源键关机。 试了下装Opensuse 12.3,  …
<jiero> imtxc: 游戏。自己主动下载一切需要的。
<jiero> imtxc: 或者说 lobby
 * maplebeats 晚上好
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 晚上好～
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 看门狗工作不正常.配置如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423059 目标是: 当ping不通网关的时候 ,重启 文件是:watchdog.conf 设置的内容: ping = 192.168.0.1 interface = eth0 watchdog-device = /dev/watchdog 系统是: 树莓派 raspbian 具体症状是: 一开ping 那个选项, 系统 很快就重启了. 在命令行拍 …
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.zxOvjx&id=18181138174  这个nb
<abinez> 不是很N 啊
<abinez> fre
<abinez> freeflying: momo
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • dell 14R 触摸板解决办法（Alps），13.04及低级版本适用（kernel 3.8.8及低级) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423061 http://www.dahetral.com/public-download 文件名 ：psmouse-alps-1.3-alt.tbz 下载然后解压出，终端中，cd进入解压的文件夹/src/ 执行下面命令编译 Code: make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/b …
<tenzu> 竟然没人说话
<hzform> 我说一句话
<mk3548208> (^_^)
<hzform> ubuntu 13.04好吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 无聊
<koko_zk> 打开gentoo手册 出现中国电信网址纠错咋办。。
<hzform> 网址输入正确吗？
<koko_zk> 正确啊
<CyrusYzGTt> f5 刷新
<hzform> koko_zk：如果网址正确，查看dns配置文件，看有没有域名劫持
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者返回前一个页面， 
<stardiviner> 请问KDE里的launcher，我设置Emacs的luancher command为 “LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs”，但是点击启动后，仍然还是不能启用fcitx输入。求解。
<koko_zk> 恩
<stardiviner> :-(
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ fedora 是这样 LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.utf8"
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 大小写有关系么？比如utf8和UTF-8
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ..在linux有很大的关系，， 除非你用M￥
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是设置KDE的luancher？
<jiero> 现在一想，盗版纵然算是安抚人心。。。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: M￥是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ..不是，我是系统设置，。
<jiero> 反正中国人也想不出什么好事晚上干。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. windows china
<jiero> stardiviner: 占星术修炼如何？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你是直接export LC_CTYPE... ?
<stardiviner> jiero: 没修炼，自从之前看过一本小小的书后就没再看过
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你怎么之道这是占星术？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. 额，，我用gnome设置的，，  或者你 export LANG=zh_CN.utf8
<jiero> stardiviner:  stardiviner 好奇。
<gfrog> freeflying: 晚上去dkn拎了下那个公路，好沉。还是个三盘的。。
<koko_zk> gentoo 的中文文档太坑了吧。。。make.conf的位置都不对！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有办法从下载的UBUNTU镜像升级么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423065 现在是12.10，下载了13.04镜像，不想刻盘，也不想那么多设置，有其他办法进行升级吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 162gym — 2013-04-27 22:00
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 我再terminal里使用 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs就可以。但是launcher里不行。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ..额，不清楚， 很久不用KDE了。。 
<stardiviner> jiero: 你最近干嘛呢？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不靠谱啊， KHS你觉得如何
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=285708&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 出三辆整车：捷安特NRS XC软尾 、KHS公学社平把公路、捷安特帝柏3100 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> 这个里有个KHS
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 从Awesome转subtle，再转 GNOME，再转KDE
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. 额， 
<jiero> stardiviner: 最近在郁闷。
<jiero> stardiviner: 所有的事情都想很快完成，但我就是普通人。
<jiero> lol
<stardiviner> jiero: 小心抑郁。我最近超级累。一般干完活都是再8点半开始累和困的不行，于是就到头就睡。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 有个以前在18摸的哥们，骑着个不到1k的山地，跑京津
 * jiero 不是能神速学习，只能神速忘记，神速的转移兴趣。
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 试试只想一件事情，并且放慢心态和行动，会有点平和下来把
<jiero> stardiviner: 干什么活类？搬信。
<stardiviner> jiero: 再田里种葡萄
<jiero> stardiviner: 然后立刻想像到几十种可能性。。。我就飞了。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 前一段时间我申请了上海某农场工作，让我妈否决了
<stardiviner> NND，我一点都没看过关于种植葡萄的书啊，结果啥都不懂，然后再亚马逊买了600多的关于葡萄的书籍
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<rich1> 学瑜伽吧
<stardiviner> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> stardiviner: 钱少。
<jiero> stardiviner: 距离远
<rich1> 上海有农场啊 和外国的一样吗
<Guest25001> 种葡萄？
<stardiviner> rich1: 我在研究武学，只是没时间。初次进入这个爱好，不知道什么好坏
<jiero> stardiviner: 武学，耐打。
<rich1> 什么爱好
<jiero> rich1: 武学
<rich1> 学泰拳2耐打
<stardiviner> jiero: 倒也是。农业上一般没有大赚头。
<freeflying> stardiviner: 你上量了就有了
<rich1> 好想去美国当农场主哦 
<stardiviner> freeflying: 上量？什么是上量？
<jiero> freeflying: 上量的风险？
<rich1> 在西部的原野上
<jiero> freeflying: 其实还是渠道难。
 * jiero 不明白为啥羊肉可以 1毛一斤。
<rich1> 你学什么武术的啊 
<freeflying> jiero: 规模越大，缓冲能力越好
<stardiviner> 其实我在夏天河边杨柳下乘凉就很舒服了。有一只船住住就更爽了。
<freeflying> stardiviner: 种葡萄你可以请教我
<jiero> stardiviner:  学 猪八戒 倒打一杷
<stardiviner> freeflying: 真的？你种过？
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。你也种过葡萄？
<piggybox> 准备酿葡萄酒？
<stardiviner> freeflying: 我刚买了一些书，在学习中
<jiero> stardiviner: 放在wiki上。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> jiero: stardiviner 专业
<rich1> 张玉就是这么发展起来的
<stardiviner> piggybox: 自酿是必须的，作为一个geek，怎么能不DIY下
<rich1> 我家就有酸葡萄酒 好凑合喝
 * jiero 戒酒了。所以不再感兴趣。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的。然后出书？当作Geek门种植葡萄的入门书籍？
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。也行。
<stardiviner> freeflying: 你专业种葡萄的？这么厉害？
<freeflying> stardiviner: 必须的
<stardiviner> jiero: 是吧，感觉出个书什么的是不是也挺好玩？
<rich1> 四川的巨峰葡萄还可以
<jiero> stardiviner: 当然。。。
<freeflying> rich1: 巨峰这个品种来自日本
<stardiviner> freeflying: 葡萄苗种下去一般主要是关注哪几点啊？
<rich1> 我一直以为是四川的 蒋巨峰 我一直以为是种葡萄发家的呢
<freeflying>  stardiviner 光照，土壤，水分
<rich1> 所以说新疆最适合种
<gfrog> freeflying: khs架子还成吧。
<rich1> 黑加仑是葡萄的一种吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 1k一下的硬叉车子其实也有不错的。
<freeflying> rich1: 我们很多白痴反日，殊不知很多作物的品种来自日本，有些都是早年偷来的
<rich1> haha
<rich1> 比如说
<freeflying> gfrog: 那哥们的khs能收不
<rich1> 你反日吗
<stardiviner> freeflying: 土壤我在网上找过，好像有土壤分析啥的，但是我们的土壤不是砂质土，是田里的烂泥那种。不过一年风吹雨打也差不多了。
<freeflying> rich1: 比如越光稻，这个就是偷来的，现在我们很多品种都是它的后代，不过没几个品质超过它的
<rich1> 是不是丹宁越多就的品质 就越好啊
<stardiviner> freeflying: 葡萄确实有好几个品种都是来自日本，以及美国什么的。
<rich1> 没吃过月光稻
<freeflying> stardiviner: 要看你之前是种啥的
<jiero> freeflying: 培育新品种谁干？
<rich1> 小袁的稻子地经常吃
<freeflying> jiero: 农科院/学校
<stardiviner> freeflying: 之前是种水稻的田，泥巴很烂，我们今年种下去，周边挖了沟，太阳晒晒，雨淋几回，看着有点松软了。
<freeflying> rich1: 袁隆平的功劳是提高了产量，杂交稻的品质不咋地
<rich1> 最主要是喂饱肚皮 你还要泰米的口味啊
<freeflying> stardiviner: 多施有机肥，以前是水田，做好排水
<rich1> 不知道袁的500万交税了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不是有平把公路嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 不在北京啊
<freeflying> stardiviner: 你种了多少亩
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是等吧，就二手903这种了
<gfrog> freeflying: 预算都2600啦，啧啧，再加点快够碳架子了，哈哈
<stardiviner> freeflying: 排水没问题，而且防洪防大雨，我们准备好了大功率水泵。我们这里就是人工弄田很麻烦，费钱，又费事。不知道有没有农业上用的小机器？我查过，有一些微耕机，但是我找不到我想要的。不知道你有没有好的信息推荐建议？
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是把预算限制在 1.5左右
<stardiviner> freeflying: 45亩
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu12.04 安装N卡驱动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423068 在附加驱动里面有三个驱动选项分别是： nvidia_current nvidia_current_updates nvidia_experimental_310 我三个都下载安装过 可是都是显示绿色灯但下面提示已激活但没使用。 试过nvidia-settings提示 You do not appear to be usin …
<gfrog> freeflying: 903/904 orc3300/3500基本就这样了。
<gfrog> freeflying: dkn的车就算了，太沉。目测是钢架
<freeflying> stardiviner: 你要开沟起垄，这个活搞一次也就好了，日后你还是要人工去翻整，国内的机械现在不太了解，毕竟很多年不搞这方面
<freeflying> gfrog: 那就等吧
<rich1> ucb 的车子如何啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘿嘿嘿。
<stardiviner> freeflying: 是的。光是开沟起垄就弄得麻烦死了。因为之前没有准备时间去整地，仓促间要准备种苗下去。所以很多工作都是赶着弄的，然后后面就为前面没有做好的工作修补啊修补的。太蛋腾了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，加预算搞碳架吧，哈哈
<stardiviner> 用滑板自行车。。。。（如果路不是很远的话）
<freeflying> stardiviner: 呵呵，我们当年专门有门课是讲规划的，尤其是果园
<stardiviner> 滑板代替自行车
<freeflying> gfrog: 不加，今天刚刚下单了个携程的度假，又一笔巨款没了
<stardiviner> freeflying: 嗯，我也买了一本讲葡萄标准园生产技术的
<piggybox> 巨峰葡萄比提子好吃多了，可惜非常容易坏
<freeflying> stardiviner: 品种也选定了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 去哪happy了？
<stardiviner> piggybox: 其实红提（红地球）也是很好吃的。不过传说很难种。
<freeflying> gfrog: Samui
<stardiviner> freeflying: 嗯，已经种下去了。无核4号，红提，夏黑
<piggybox> stardiviner: 那种个儿很大的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<stardiviner> piggybox: 如果膨化的话，夏黑可以像巨烽那么大
<lei> arch emacsgtk见面无法启动了
<lei> 有木有
<lei> 使用gtk界面终端无任何输出
<freeflying> stardiviner: 采用设施了没，搭建温室啥的
<stardiviner> freeflying: 本来是要搭建的，国家本来也有补贴的，但是由于后来政府通知我们说我们的田在某个工程范围内，不能申请补贴了。所以我们只好另想办法了，自己出所有的钱去搞设施实在承受不起啊。
<lei> 原来是主题问题，我在kde下使用了gtk3 oxygen各有特色
<piggybox> stardiviner: 提子现在好多是秘鲁，智利种的
<lei> 主题
<freeflying> stardiviner: 你在什么位置呢
<stardiviner> 这里真是又要说一下这该死的政府啊。
<stardiviner> piggybox: 我种的是美国的。
<freeflying> stardiviner: 这是你自己的问题啊，你没事先做好计划
<stardiviner> freeflying: 浙江诸暨
<freeflying> stardiviner: 必须要有，鸟地方夏天雨水超多，而且还有台风
<stardiviner> freeflying: 我们是去报申请的，但是报上去很久之后政府才通知我们的。早之道这样就换个地方了。。。。
<stardiviner> 哭笑不得
<stardiviner> freeflying: 是的。而且搞不好还有大雪压下来。。。。
<freeflying> stardiviner: 做事情要超最好的方向努力，但一定要做好最坏的打算
<stardiviner> 不过我不明白啊，为啥在人家的工程范围内，就不能搞补贴呢？
<stardiviner> freeflying: 是的。我也是这么做的。一直做最坏的打算。可惜我老爸就是做不好这种决策，搞得我也好累。然后我现在差不多彻底的变成了一个小工了。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 不鼓励
<stardiviner> 都没啥时间学习。晚上回来就感觉累，然后就像睡觉。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 什么不鼓励？
<freeflying> gfrog: 看到合适的在gtalk上支会下，咋我收收二手的这么难，我出的时候没人要，NND的世道啊
<rich1> 搞了半年这里都是有产业的啊
<stardiviner> rich1: 我没有的，我就是个给自己老头子打工的小崽子。
<freeflying> 睡觉，明天还有给人搞 kvm这一坨
<rich1> 不要那么说嘛 你老头子的产业以后还不是你的啊 中国的传统 放心不会搞裸捐的你爸
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<jiero> stardiviner: 小崽子。
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 谁让你出车啊。单车如老婆，不能随便出掉的。XXD
<jiero> stardiviner: 希望你们知难而退。故不补助
<stardiviner> rich1: 可是我不想要。我只是对做好种葡萄这件事情感兴趣，不对那赚钱感兴趣。我老头子老觉得他种葡萄是为了我好。可我老觉得没意思。
<stardiviner> jiero: 嘿嘿，我还小嘛。（不过我30岁了也一样会觉得自己小吧。。。）
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=285561&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 出崔克2.1猎豹车队版车架 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> 这个貌似不错，不过下来严重超标
<rich1> 你可以试着把爱好当成职业试一试吗
<stardiviner> jiero: 原来如此，可以这么理解。不过我还是要争取的，采取点手段，不管怎么说，咱们两个事情又不是互不相容的，大家都没啥关系的啊。所以原则上是可以争取的。
<stardiviner> rich1: 也不是不可以。只是觉得没有成就感。
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个卖家就在我附近
<rich1> 当你把你的葡萄 卖个消费者 让大家都来分享你的劳动成果 这就是最大的成就感你不觉得吗
<stardiviner> rich1: 不觉得，我的成就感是，比如我做到了一件我喜欢做的事情。我对别人吃我的葡萄不感兴趣，我对设计怎么种植葡萄这整个工程感兴趣。就像有人对拆解一个机械钟感兴趣，而不对机械钟的指针感兴趣那样。
<rich1> 你是不是有强迫症哦
<stardiviner> rich1: 不知道，虽然懂一点心理学，但是这种应该不算是强迫症。
<rich1> 你是农大毕业的这么喜欢种东西 我和你一样喜欢种点东西的那种人
<stardiviner> rich1: 不是啊，我大学专业是电子科技的，大三读了半年就不读了，回家待了一年半，现在我爸要种葡萄，我也踏进来了。就是这样。
<luke_> oftc 上arch-cn房间的朋友哪里去了
<iMadper> x
<jiero> rich1: 那么在意别人的开发么。
<rich1> 比尔盖茨的翻版只不过是 种植业的
<jiero> rich1: 是不是一种强迫症
<jiero> s/开发/看法
<stardiviner> jiero: 不是很在意，只是不让别人来找我的麻烦就是给自己方便。毕竟要在这里用这个我喜欢的昵称呆很长时间。
<jiero> rich1: 比尔盖茨，不过是把传统商业搬到计算机上；乔布斯根本也是同样套路
<stardiviner> jiero: 嗯嗯，就是
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教：我是apt-get install eclipse安装的，请问下如何安装php插件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423070 我是apt-get install eclipse安装的，请问下如何安装php插件呢？ubuntu是12.04版本的！能有详细教程吗？我按照官网安装不成！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pklim101 — 2013-04-27 22 …
<rich1> 看来你不是那种读书时为了以后找个好工作那种的啊 ，家里应该不缺钱吧 
<rich1> 以自己兴趣为出发点的 一般不缺钱用 哈哈
 * jiero 不缺钱。
<stardiviner> rich1: 家里虽然不缺钱，但是绝不会多钱的那种。凑合的吧。我不太会因为现实而屈服自己的想法。
 * jiero 虽然有很多想要的要钱买，但是。可以不要。
<stardiviner> jiero: 嗯嗯，不要，
 * jiero 虽然没钱。
<rich1> 你的理想是种出世界品质的葡萄？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> rich1: 你觉得有可能么。。。
 * jiero 猜不是。
<rich1> 心有多大 舞台就有多大你觉得呢
<stardiviner> rich1: 不是，是在我的管理下，我可以让整个工程实施的简单，方便，高效，并且最后结果不坏。
<rich1> 套用央视公益广告的台词
<jiero> rich1: 。。。
<rich1> 你爸采用了吗
<jiero> rich1: 大而强，富而美。。。
<rich1> 好久能在四川吃上你中的葡萄啊 
<stardiviner> rich1: 我觉得这个“舞台”一样只有在自己心理才会要多大有多大。我见识过人的那种凶猛洪水般的力量。比如舆论，流言蜚语，愚昧，之类的
<rich1> 看来你经历过很多啊
<stardiviner> rich1: 我本来在杭州干活的，然后他打电话和我说他苗已经买好了，并且开始在种了，于是我只好回来了，然后回来后，他就让我在田里帮忙，于是我只能间断的在网上找找资料，没法好好学习了。
<stardiviner> rich1: 光是我退学，亲戚们反对我的电话，我就经历的够多了。
<stardiviner> rich1: 一般不是超级大的葡萄园，估计是直接卖给来收购的公司。
<rich1> 你爸没雇佣别的工人吗
<stardiviner> rich1: 有啊，但是要我去看住，然后我去顺便帮帮忙什么的。
<rich1> 你不喜欢可以钻系啊
<rich1> 你就当积累管理经验吧 为什么退学啊
<rich1> 一时冲动的想法
<stardiviner> rich1: 不是不喜欢，只是觉得读大学以前是为了来玩（高三时这么想的，因为高中老师把大学描绘的无限美好），然后果然大一就开始玩。然后补考什么的。然后就学习，然后发现学了没意思。因为最后是文凭啊，找工作啊什么的。而我的目标完全不是这种，我只是要有很强的能力，然后自己做点东西出来，而这个东西恰好能赚点钱，这样能活ä
<rich1> 怎么现在的人都想做自有职业啊 搞不懂
<stardiviner> 我看到公司就有一种和别人不同的感觉，就像我讨厌招聘会什么的那种。感觉工作是对个性的一种消除。（某种程度上）
<stardiviner> rich1: 因为自由职业爽啊
<rich1> 你都混了三年了 再婚一年你就可以拿到文凭， 拿到敲门砖在去寻梦不是跟好吗
<stardiviner> rich1: 因为觉得一个大学文凭也没啥用啊，而且我也看不起一个大学文凭。
<rich1> 你爸有没有打算送你出国去 深造啊 感觉你对国内的教育很失望啊
<rich1> 去外国游学
<luke_> 这是在扯什么呢
<stardiviner> rich1: 那倒不是，不见得国外的一定适合我，也不是国内的真的超级差和失望。我只是不喜欢。我不会很断然的否定事物，我大多数时候都是说“不喜欢”。
<stardiviner> rich1: 不扯了，困死了，又累又困，睡觉去。
<rich1> 真的国外的学术氛围确实比国内的浓厚
<rich1> 古德拜 
<jiero> 。学术氛围浓，到后来，仍然是同样的限制。
<alen> 请问你们在国内是用什么ubuntu的BT软件的啊？
<rabby> 突然发现这里的话题都好神奇
<hrzhu> alen: mldonkey和默認就安裝的transmission
<jiero> alen: 系统自带的
<rich1> 什么限制啊
<jiero> rich1: 现实
<rich1> 至少有选择的权利啊 在国内搞学术的是和政府有联系 这样如和保持学术研究的独立性啊
<rich1> 现实就是每年移民海外留学的逐年递增
<jiero> 独立性？
<rich1> 学术的独立性
<jiero> 。。。
<alen> 系统自带的完全无流量。。。跟配置有关吗？
<jiero> 哪里有保护独立性的。
<hrzhu> alen: 和種子有關吧
<rich1> 你不觉得国内教授都是有行政级别的啊 这样如何专心搞研究啊
<alen> 不会啊。。。我用windows迅雷试过很多资源的
<gfrog> freeflying: 撞过。。 小心暗伤吧。不过这价格是单车架价格？
<hrzhu> alen: 你不能那迅雷比 你用windows上其他bt軟件也比不過迅雷的 迅雷是流氓軟件
<gfrog> freeflying: 加上变速套件和轮组，轻松破5k啊。 猴总乃还是壕。 lol
<rich1> 怎么风行那没占资源啊 你们都用什么软体看电影啊
<jiero> 不看
<alen> 恩，好的，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 我们都用 *不看* 来看电影的
<hrzhu> rich1: 你說軟體又是簡體的。。 你是哪裏人啊
<rich1> 我是地球人
<jiero> alvin_rxg
<jiero> 。。。你还活着
<jusss> roylez: saw 3d看完了，7部saw终于看完了
<jusss> saw 3d不好，很差，远远比不上saw 3
<jusss> 看了下百科，原来都不是同一个编剧和导演了，话说saw 3d的导演很渣呀
<jusss> 狗尾续貂之作
<jusss> eva q也看完了
<jusss> eva 果然是看不懂的"神作"
<psychologe> 还有没睡的吗？
<iMadper> psychologe: .
<iMadper> psychologe: 还有好多人在的地方, 现在是天亮
<psychologe> iMadper, 请教你一个问题吧！
<psychologe> iMadper, 昨天安装了13.04..在设置的在线帐户中开启了google drive search plugin...想在Dash中直接搜索google drive中的文件，可在文件镜头中搜索不到google drive 的文件啊！
<iMadper> psychologe: 没用过ubuntu13.04
 * iMadper 10.04之后就没用过了...
<psychologe> 你现在用？
<iMadper> psychologe: win7
<Pwnna> 我还在12.04上啊。。
<Pwnna> 等等我～
<iMadper> Pwnna: 我以为让我们等等你, 然后你说答案呢...
<iMadper> Pwnna: 结果你就不说话了... lol~
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<Pwnna> lolno
<Pwnna> 突然发现用IBUS + IDE = IDE fail
<iMadper> IDE是啥?
<Pwnna> Integrated development environment
<Pwnna> komodo edit, ninja ide的 autocompletion 不能用。。
<Pwnna> 至少打开中文输入法以后
<iMadper> Pwnna: emacs + auto-complete + clang 也是ide, 表示ibus 和 fcitx都没有压力.
<Pwnna> emacs.. >_>
<psychologe> Pwnna, 还在么
<Pwnna> sure
<psychologe> 用google drive么？
<Pwnna> yes, right now.
<psychologe> 我想在Dash直接中搜google drive中的文件，在设置的在线帐户中开启了google drive search plugin,也安装了unity for google drive,,
<psychologe> 在文件镜头中搜不到任何google drive中的文件！我的机器能访问drive.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Redirecting... (@ google.com)
<psychologe> google pasical中照片可以搜到，太喜欢这个功能了，想用上
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 在吗？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 在呢
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你人在什么地方呢？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 家
<FishOneeyed> 夏天到了，烧烤吧。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 不烧
 * piggybox 伸个懒腰
 * alvin_rxg 喝口红酒
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 他怕我吃他。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我找你烧烤。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 如何？
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 5月1号？
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 那天已经有约了，换吧。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你在什么地方来着？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你在什么地方来着？我忘了。
<alvin_rxg> 5月20号？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 你猜
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 20号靠谱。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你在什么地方来着？
<alvin_rxg> hannover
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 找你喝酒。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 三个小时，应该还可以。
<FishOneeyed> 有人玩Ingress吗？
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 如果你来我这里，告诉我一声。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: gebjgd他忘恩负义。
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 或许是回国的时候来一趟 :D
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 好呀，有时间的话可以在机场见见
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 车站也可以。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你现在怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> 顺便让我欣赏下嫂子的美貌～
<alvin_rxg> 实习呢
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 人是萎缩的，心是猥琐的！
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 别介意呀，引用小品里的一句话。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不错，向你一定可以很多地方强着要你。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 抢着要
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 从何说起？…
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 对linux这样熟悉。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 有没有考虑弄几个证书？还是已经有了？
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 啥都没有…
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 实习的方向是啥呀？
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 随便敲代码…
<^k^>  05:07
<jiero> 欢迎失效。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-28
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 刚刚安装ubuntu 13.04 64位，没有语言支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423085 在哪里找到“语言支持”？ 安装时没有联网。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2013-04-28 7:17
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 1304的无线连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423087 昨天跨版本升级到1304，有个奇怪的问题，每次连接wifi，都马上会使得连接同一个路由的无线设备断开连接或者网络状态变得非常差，有线连接的设备就没什么问题。 估计不是猫或者路由器的问题，因为1210 …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 分辨率的问题 实在谷歌不出来了，求解。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423090 新手。。ubuntu12.04 昨天在比照论坛的帖子做桌面特效的时候，更改完软件源，更新安装好之后，“附加驱动” 里面一直找不到任何可用的驱动，也没有N卡的忘记自己怎么鼓捣，后来在“Dash …
<airead> 什么是遐思
<^k^> : define:遐思 http://g.cn 【zdic.net 漢典網】. 1. 悠远地思索或想象。 唐韩偓《＜香奁集＞序》：“遐思宫体未降， 称庾信攻文，却誚《玉臺》，何必倩徐陵作序。” 明陶宗仪《辍耕录·宣文阁》：“以天历二 ...
<IsoaSFlus> 什么是IsoaSFlus
<^k^> : define:IsoaSFlus http://g.cn Isoflux is a world leader in commercializing innovative surface engineering technology. We develop customized inorganic coatings and plasma surface ...
<jiero> 结果还是不行。。。
<jiero> 用多了显卡会崩溃。。。
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<vanishing> 早上好....
<vanishing> 有谁开始saucy了么..:D
<sjd_zeus> 谁能给我一份详细的mutt配置文档呢，包括怎么设置调用w3m或lynx查看附件等等
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.muttrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<iMadper> sj
<sjd_zeus> at
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 配置文件, 直接去 adam或者 roylez 的git上面找就行了. 
<vanishing> mutt的配置我已经彻底放弃了..
<sjd_zeus> 谢谢哦
<vanishing> 以前配置过mutt, gmail和hotmail..gmail一直cache header卡在57%
<iMadper> mu4e表示无压力. 
<iMadper> 不过, 用offlineimap下载邮件的时候压力挺大. 不知道是不是学校的网络有问题
<iGoogle> iMadper: 邮件有啥保存的必要？
<vanishing> 有mu4v么..
<iGoogle> 收到货没
<iMadper> iGoogle: 到了!
<iGoogle> 这么快啊。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 恩, 昨天下午...
<iMadper> iGoogle: 神发的是啥快递? 火箭快递?
<iMadper> iGoogle: lol~
<iGoogle> 只发过3次快递。。。没经验。
<iGoogle> 以为要几天
<iMadper> iGoogle: 没呀, 这么近, 当天发, 第二天就到了.
<iGoogle> 超出预期而已。
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 刚睡醒就困... 这是什么节奏...
<iGoogle> 等我的去退换的u盘了。
<iGoogle> 同时发的
<iMadper> iGoogle: 发到哪里?
<jiero> iMadper: 收到什么了？
<iMadper> jiero: 节操.
<iGoogle> 吉林
<iMadper> iGoogle: 那还得等等.
<iMadper> jiero: 神节操不要了. 
<iGoogle> nnnd @@@
<jiero> iMadper: 什么啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 节操. 
<airead> "airead"[::-1] 这个怎么理解？
<jiero> iGoogle: 神本来就节操饱满了。。。可以随意给。
<iGoogle> 下次发一个妹陀给你
<jiero> iMadper: 哦是对你说的。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<iGoogle> 珠穆朗玛
<jiero> 妹陀？陀是什么
<jiero> 湖南长株潭方言
<iGoogle> 丽丽
<iGoogle> 丽格浪
<ofan> airead: 反转复制列表
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 推荐这个发行版 Semplice4，相当不错哦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423094 http://blog.semplice-linux.org/semplice ... r-released 早上刚装了，小型轻量，速度飞快，界面字体都很养眼。 反正是 debian sid，跟5.5才出来的debian7估计是一样的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 IAB — 2013-04-28 10:04
<ofan> -1是step
<jiero> 。。。
<airead> ofan, 那具体化些应该怎么写，比如  "airead"[0:6:-1] 或者 "airead"[6:0:-1] 都不行， 于是我不知道怎么解释了
<eN_Joy> 这么说, iGoogle 和 jiero 会说长沙话？
<airead> ofan, "airead"[6::-1] 这个可以， 但 "airead"[6:0:-1] 少第一个字母， "airead"[6:-1:-1] 一个字母都没有
<iGoogle> 早上暴雨，天气预报是太阳。现在太阳，天气预报是阵雨。
<tryit> 中国雅虎邮箱将于北京时间2013年8月19日23点59分关闭服务...
<ofan> airead: google python list slicing
<ofan> airead: [0:6:-1]是从列表尾开始
<rich1> hello
<^k^> rich1, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<rich1> 你能帮我看一下我的
<rich1> ip是哪里的吗谢谢
<maivel> curl ifconfig.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: What Is My IP Address? - ifconfig.me (@ ifconfig.me)
<rich1> curl ifconfig.me
<maivel> 在你电脑上执行
<iMadper> rich1: 四川成都电信...
<iMadper> rich1: 自己baidu都有
<rich1> 还是不能变成其他国家的ip啊
<iMadper> rich1: ... 随便改. 等我登陆一个给你看.
<rich1> 代理软件的工作原理是什么啊 我现在就在用代理怎么ip从没变过啊
<iMadper> rich1: 看看 /whois madper 
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40001/semplice-linux-4-0-0
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Semplice Linux 4 发布，轻量级发行版 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<rich1> 你那个不叫变只不过影藏了
<iMadper> rich1:  madper is 199.180.254.36 - http://webchat.freenode.net      (c7b4fe24@gateway/web/freenode/ip.199.180.254.36)
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<iMadper> rich1: 这叫隐藏了?
<rich1> 就是
<iMadper> rich1: 199.180.254.36呀. 这么明显,  这叫隐藏了?
<rich1> 电信公司还是查得到你的哈哈
<iMadper> rich1: 你不是要改ip吗?
<iMadper> rich1: 我这已经改成米国得了
<iMadper> rich1: 怎么又突然蹦出电信公司了?
<iMadper> rich1: 你究竟要干嘛, 说清楚
<rich1> 改ip 有实际意义啊
<rich1> 我的意思是运行代理软件是不能改变自己的ip地址的吗
<iMadper> rich1: 你那个不叫变只不过影藏了   这句话怎么解释?
<iMadper> rich1: 读不懂
<iMadper> rich1: 改变自己, 这个自己是谁?
<rich1> 用户
<iMadper> rich1: 你的电脑?
<iMadper> rich1: 用户..............
<rich1> jiushi
<rich1> 就是
<iMadper> rich1: 你的ip是在分配之后已经固定了呀, 怎么改. 
<iMadper> rich1: 只能走代理而已呀
<rich1> 那你的是怎么改的啊 youtube上老外又是怎么改的啊
<iMadper> rich1: 走的代理呀
<rich1> 我还是走的代理怎么没变啊
<iMadper> rich1: 你方法不对呗
<rich1> wow-brower-1.7.4 这个软件我用的
<iMadper> 啥来的? 没听说过....
<rich1> browser
<iMadper> 也没听说过...
<rich1> 很好用就是不能变自己的ip
<iMadper> 哇-浏览器 好傻的名字..
<rich1> baidu 应该能找到吧
<rich1>  就是
<rich1> 很傻很天真 但是真的很好用
<iMadper> 代理服务器这东西, 我小学时就很流行, 别说百度了, soso都能查到. 
<jiero> 代理服务器。。。
<rich1> 你小学用这个干神马啊
<iMadper> rich1: 放到qq上, 跟别人说我在国外
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。。。
<rich1> 泡妹妹啊 
<jiero> iMadper: 很傻很天真
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<rich1> 这么好的工具那给你搞这个
<iMadper> rich1: 怎么好了...
<rich1> 什么意思 那你现在用这个干神马呢
<kingbo_> 准备入手一个Raspberry Pi，请大家给个建议
<iMadper> rich1: 不用呀.
<iMadper> rich1: 我刚才用那个就是为了给你演示一下
<iMadper> rich1: 不然我用它干嘛?
<kingbo_> 什么是Raspberry Pi
<iMadper> kingbo_: 买吧.    <- 建议
<^k^> : define:Raspberry Pi http://g.cn Documentation and downloads for an ARM based computer running under GNU/ Linux. Official site.
<sulit> 你们俩啊
<jiero> kingbo_: 买来之后就没用了
<sulit> 真是无聊
<jiero> sulit: 燧人
<kingbo_> 呵呵，为啥？
<kingbo_> 可以利用我的老硬盘啊
<mengfei_p4> 性能不行，
<iMadper> kingbo_: 你现在笔记本什么cpu?
<kingbo_> ＩＢＭＴ４００的
<iMadper> ibm的cpu? ppc? s390?
<iMadper> 这货还有笔记本版本的...
<kingbo_> 是那个机型，ＣＰＵ不刻是什么的
<kingbo_> jiero：为什么没用？
<iMadper> $: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"   ==>  model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<kingbo_> 不是可以上双系统的吗
<kingbo_> Intel 酷睿2双核 P8400
<kingbo_> 呃，难道又掉线了
<yunfan> freeflying: 额 我在帝都啊 啥时候我去墙外了？
<iMadper> kingbo_: 你现在笔记本的性能的几百分之一
<kingbo_> 上周交电费花了319.00/3月
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/235425.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ [图]科学家可能很快就会找到HIV的治疗方法_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<kingbo_> iMadper：现在在办公室，台机１５％
<kingbo_> iMadper:为什么要问ＣＰＵ
<kingbo_> １个月了，手机玩银河玩疯了，在家基本没开电脑的
<iMadper> kingbo_: 你的cpu性能除以300, 才是pi的性能
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 300...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，awk怎么匹配字符边界啊？
<kingbo_> iMadper:知道的，就是拿来玩玩
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啥叫字符边界
<kingbo_> 做个文件服务大
<iMadper> \b
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ^$?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 就是正则里面的 \b
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: \b
<kingbo_> 顺便搭个ＢＴ
<yunfan> iMadper: 如果你手工写arm asm 搞不好比那些编译成目标代码是i386的性能好许多  
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 在awk里咋表示？
<yunfan> 手工写能用到不少寄存器 
<iMadper> yunfan: 如果是asm, 都要asm
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我没用到过，我想想
<iMadper> yunfan: 而且, kingbo_ 的是x86_64.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: \y
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没用过\y
<yunfan> iMadper: c也有对asm的接口哈 只是个别地方优化
<kingbo_> 怎么我的nick成kingbo_，多了个_呢？
<rich1> 谁玩使命召唤啊
<yunfan> 当然 全优化更好 后果是不好移植
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 试下。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 果然，牛酷啪
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 网上的资料真不靠谱，都说是\b，没人提\y这事
<iMadper> kingbo_: 你的中文名是叫 波霸 吗?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你给我看看例子，什么时候需要边界
<kingbo_> iMadper:呃，彪调戏我
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: awk里面，很少需要再处理边界了
 * iMadper 同问, 不是直接就切割了嘛?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我现在在做top输出的时候匹配进程号，防止其他地方刚好用同样的数字
<iMadper> kingbo_: :-)
<yunfan> 用边界不是很明显的么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 位置阿？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啥位置？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 写一下，怎么用的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 具体例子
<iMadper> $1...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 快阿
 * MeaCulpa 好奇不已
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: top -n1 -b -p $PID | awk "/\y$PID\y/ {print $9}"
<iMadper> awk "{if ($PID==$1) {print $9}" 
<MeaCulpa> 我这里貌似\y还不对
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: awk "$PID == $1 {print $9}"
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，对，判断下$1就好了。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 我太弱..
 * MeaCulpa 我这里\y没识别，奇怪
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: \b呢？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 应该是这俩里面的一个吧。
 * MeaCulpa 哦，我默认是mawk...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，我怎么会是mawk...gentoo我记得是gawk...
<MeaCulpa> 也好，gawk慢死
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你看，只有gawk才有这边界，说明没啥大用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@ 乃又黑我大GNU
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Debian/Ubuntu默认是mawk, 我是黑汝等帽帽
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: arch表示gawk...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: arch被黑的资格都没
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: nawk, 我去装一个.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: nawk？你疯了？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你要进18摸？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: nawk在官方源里面. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: mawk是aur
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你什么os的源？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 就arch的源呀
<iMadper> 2 extra/nawk 20121220-1    The one, true implementation of AWK
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那又如何，nawk不更新了，只有UNIX还用用
<MeaCulpa> ... nawk也不是原始的awk
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不更新了...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你要是所有代码用nawk都跑通，对你有好处
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 就跨平台了? 算了, 我还是直接mawk, 我只是想快一些
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 显然应该mawk
<kingbo_> 好象unity最近没什么消息了
<MeaCulpa> 哦，Gentoo里有三个可以选，gawk, mawk, busybox...我选的2
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 好吧. 
<MeaCulpa> gawk功能多，2-way io...
<MeaCulpa> gnu我赶脚对我的Windows帮助不小
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 丫去公司了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 在阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 今天是工作日阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 昨天没看到你啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 昨天开了很久破会
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 新Team喜欢中午开会，!#!@#!@$!@
<MeaCulpa> 一帮没有美食趣味的男人
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 瞄中新妹子员工了？
<MeaCulpa> 罔他们生在中国
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 毛，18摸妹子一塌糊涂
<iGoogle> 新前台啥的嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 妹子质量和女性mgr数量成反比
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那是Nvidia的
<iGoogle> mgr啥
<iGoogle> 你不是不管的嘛
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04 android MTP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423099 12.04不会这样啊，1.png 这个怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头人 — 2013-04-28 11:36
<onlylove> iGoogle: manager
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统升级的疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423106 不能滚动的系统是不是只能升级一些应用软件，而不会把系统升级，也就是说内核是不会变的？ 对于这两个命令，我有点疑惑。它们有什么区别？ aptitude upgrade和aptitude dist-upgrade 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013- …
 * jiero 用了蒜臼子捣碎柠檬和辣椒种，加一点水，然后再该加什么调味了呢？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 应该还有什么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 醋
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你要作啥
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2013/04/28/avbot-4.1.html
<^k^> microcai ⇪ t: avbot 4.1 发布 - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<microcai> good
<microcai> kk 活着
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃饺子。
<jiero> microcai: 菜博士
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 醋，没错的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 醋是辣椒的终极伙伴
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。不会和柠檬碰撞？因为醋的味道比较浓。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 柠檬就是和醋一样的道理，但是没有醋的回味
<MeaCulpa> 柠檬皮
<MeaCulpa> 你要作饺子的沾料？
<\q> sjd_zeus: https://github.com/achiang/muttrc
<^k^> \q ⇪ ti: achiang/muttrc · GitHub
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 醋比较清淡。
<jiero> 呃。柠檬比较淡
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 用 win32forth
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04 gnome电源选项没有电池之类的东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423108 ubuntu13.04 gnome电源选项没有电池之类的东西(HP笔记本) 统计信息: 发表于 由 yl100124 — 2013-04-28 12:44
<MeaCulpa> .
<iMadper> freeflying: 买口罩了吗? z秒杀特价呢. 38rmb/5只 maskin n95级别, 带呼吸阀, 
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> iMadper: 有没有过水过滤的。
<palomino|working> 主席好
<jiero> iMadper: 用碳过滤太可怕了
 * jiero 喜欢看 tom and jerry
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道呃...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 主席会以怨报德的. 
<palomino|working> 不以怨报德就不是主席啦
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你也是.
<palomino|working> 我一贯以德服人啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 不要悲伤不要心急忧郁的日子里需要镇静：相信吧，快乐的日子将会来临。
<ikk-> ┃┋♞
 * jiero 抱住 palomino|working iMadper roylez MeaCulpa 4个
<iMadper> jiero: 长手
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 长臂jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马，帮我抱不行么。
<jiero> iMadper: 你也是
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 最好找个妹子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<M3aCu1pa> Roylez: 归位了？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有好事么
<roylez> M3aCu1pa: .
<roylez> M3aCu1pa: M34Cu1p4
<M3aCu1pa> 撇条呢
<roylez> M3aCu1pa: .....
<roylez> M3aCu1pa: 撇条你都上irc？
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.69.J90mkC&id=16374027835   这个四轴好便宜
<jiero> roylez M3aCu1pa   yunfan  玩游戏 http://weblobby.springrts.com
<jiero> yunfan: 很便宜
<jiero> 热气球热气球
<yunfan> 我是想给他装上氢气气囊让他可以悬浮
<jiero> yunfan: 手掌大小。。。直接风筝了么。
<jiero> yunfan: 下面悬挂农药么。。。
<yunfan> 然后用发动机来控制上下 这样肯定续航能够大大提升
<yunfan> jiero: 这完全可以啊 几百快的东西 很适合家里农民用
<roylez> M3aCu1pa: 今天收到一个电话，要我入伙做什么纳米研究的顾问
<jiero> yunfan: 固定速率抛下。
<jiero> roylez:  主席啊。。。
 * jiero 拜主席
<roylez> M3aCu1pa: 看了下发过来的描述，跟尼玛电视购物里面吹的一个德行...
 * jiero 拜yun
 * jiero 拜yunfan
<roylez> yunfan: drone这么便宜啊...
<roylez> yunfan: 偷窥女学生宿舍神器呢
<yunfan> roylez: drone价格本来就虚高啊
<yunfan> roylez: 注意续航参数 
<yunfan> roylez: 你博士是物理的？
<roylez> yunfan: 类物理的
<jiero> roylez: 你能想到那里。。。真有贼心
<roylez> yunfan: 飞不到10分钟，搞毛...
<yunfan> roylez: 你要偷窥 类似这种的比较好 http://detail.china.alibaba.com/offer/1206482367.html?tracelog=p4p
<yunfan> roylez: 额 有生物基础么 感觉分子生物学方向最好
<jiero> roylez: 10分钟就能拍7分钟视频了。
<yunfan> roylez: 所以我说要搞氢气气囊 提高续航啊 
<roylez> yunfan: 我博士后做的是生物
<yunfan> jiero: 错 10分钟拍不了5分钟 因为你还要返回
<jiero> yunfan: 降落伞。
<yunfan> roylez: 那不错啊 你可以在这个方向搞搞  别搞什么18摸了 无聊
<roylez> yunfan: 搞毛，电视购物？？？
<yunfan> roylez: 未来至少有一部分是基因程序员的天下
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> roylez: 比如培育个会发光的花卉
<roylez> yunfan: 简直是屎坑里面找面条...
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<yunfan> roylez: 你不信就拉倒 反正我建议过你 20年后我不会良心有愧
<roylez> jiero: http://img1.gtimg.com/6/644/64484/6448468_550x550_0.jpg
<roylez> yunfan: 没事，你这体格有没有20年都值得怀疑
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04直接从window中安装 没有定义根文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423111 在window中安装，启动ubuntu，提示错误，没有定义根文件系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 yu1206 — 2013-04-28 13:18
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/b0c03379jw1e452awdmsdg206v04yk4y.gif
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdgw1e44ivg0yqjj20c70exaci.jpg
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> roylez: 乃没上班么
<roylez> imtxc: 上班了啊
<roylez> imtxc: 这个没看出来怎么玩的 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6093fae0jw1e44k2o3w1fg206404z1jw.gif
<jiero> roylez: 据说。怀孕时若营养不良，儿童大脑发育一般没问题，但中年之后各种内脏疾病概率比营养正常儿童高很多。
<imtxc> roylez: 倒着放的
<yunfan> roylez: 叫你去的那家公司要你干啥活？
<roylez> imtxc: 有可能
<roylez> yunfan: 顾问，答辩的时候出来顶缸
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你没看出来
<roylez> yunfan: 怎么看都像是忽悠
<jiero> roylez: 你有没有和仙人掌亲密接触的经历？
<roylez> jiero: 年轻人，你工作呢？
<yunfan> roylez: 额 原来是合伙骗国家项目钱
<roylez> yunfan: 除了不带厕所 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/c0b94acctw1e44084gqmkj21041pgtwt.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 我真没个感兴趣的。
<yunfan> roylez: 不过能把钱骗到你手里花总比让那帮人买包包好 说不定你能搞个什么创业
<roylez> ....
<roylez> yunfan: 醒醒啦
<yunfan> roylez: 不带厕所不是问题 
<jiero> roylez: 醒醒啦。主席，很多人想依靠你啦。
<yunfan> 只是好奇那个洗手池拿来做啥
<yunfan> 那么小的空间还要个毛洗手池 还有水从哪里来
<roylez> yunfan: 这图，如果不是p的.... http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9198736fjw1dvx2xcwq1nj.jpg
<imtxc> yunfan: roylez 没水没电不好
 * imtxc 乃们居然上班时间刷微薄
<yunfan> imtxc: 今天不算上班 算来填充办公室座位
<roylez> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9198736fjw1dvg5pvhfg7g.gif
<imtxc> yunfan: ^^ 假期去哪玩儿呢你
<roylez> yunfan: 湖北居然是净土 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a74eed94jw1e44cmr7oykj20cg0bljsf.jpg
<gebjgd> Guest61912: win兜子用户
<jiero> roylez: lainme 还有陕西
<roylez> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bd0290c3gw1e447zkrjaqg20d205kds2.gif
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 居然黑我大甘肃说缺水
<jiero> roylez: 老外说， one day winter one day summer.
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez: 开幕的时候下大雪，第二天就25度了。
<jiero> roylez: 更可悲的是，从印尼41度赶来的裁判。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 表妹呢表妹呢
<gebjgd> imtxc: 地呢?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你人去就行了啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 或者你派人去种啊
<jiero> roylez:  你从哪里找那些图片？
<imtxc> jiero: 显然是 weibo
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> gebjgd: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a74eed94jw1e44cmr7oykj20cg0bljsf.jpg 主席发的图说了，甘肃缺水，你去也种不了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ssh无密码登陆设置，配置好后还是要密码才能登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423113 一共用4台机子做SSH连接，在主机上生成了公匙和密匙复制到客户端，其中3台已经实现了无密码登陆，还有一台，怎么弄都还需要密码（这台机子（A）连接其它的机子时不需要 …
<imtxc> gebjgd: 地还空着呢
<gebjgd> imtxc: 那里能种什么
<imtxc> gebjgd: 土豆啊 玉米啊 小麦啊 豌豆啊 药材啊
<jiero> imtxc: 种草养羊。
<imtxc> gebjgd: jiero 哦，要养羊的话我加还有几亩苜蓿地
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我觉还是种兰州妹子更好
<gebjgd> imtxc: 到时候我就有很多兰州妹子了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那你直接去啊
<leon1984> 兰州妹子也会种你的
<jiero> imtxc: 开舞蹈班+广告，放空地上。
<gebjgd> leon1984: 先换了你的os再说
<imtxc> gebjgd: 兰州妹子不喜欢纳粹
<gebjgd> leon1984: win还用admin  丢不丢人
<leon1984> 没办法 我要用IE6
<jiero> LE
<gebjgd> imtxc: 这年头 兰州妹子只爱外籍 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 嫁老外
<imtxc> gebjgd: 快把表妹给我
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我五一玩儿
<leon1984> gebjgd:怎么看系统的 我怎么看不了
<leon1984> 啊 arch
<leon1984> 我有斗篷呀 怎么还能看到
<imtxc> leon1984: 披风只是看不见iP吧
<leon1984> 不清楚 进的第一个频道是freenode 看到有人要 我也要了个
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:26 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-04-14 trunk 40286) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你想错了  是表妹玩你
<imtxc> gebjgd: 好啊好啊，求被表妹玩儿
<gebjgd> imtxc: 等 我给你找个照片
<imtxc> gebjgd: .
 * imtxc afk
<yunfan> imtxc: 假期在家里 看文档
<gebjgd> imtxc: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSLXJHvOevvOeh4jiyE8JeQzziIt22AcCqwvJtbagXetpEaqAm6P_4OGZs
<gebjgd> imtxc: 跑毛
<yunfan> roylez: 禽流感好多地方都有 不报而已
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装完ubuntukylin，重启出现问题，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423114 U盘安装好Ubuntukylin（和WIN7 64位双系统，分区时选择其它后用未分配空间装的，/30G,/home80G,swap 1G） 重启后出现 GNU GRUB version 2.00-13ubuntu3 try ubuntukylin without installing install ubuntukylin oem install …
<imtxc> gebjgd: 来了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 谁跑了…………
<gebjgd> imtxc: 照片都发给你了  你开始撸吧
<imtxc> gebjgd: 上班呢，怎么撸
<yunfan> gebjgd: 发我一份看看
<imtxc> yunfan: 前面有啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 大周日的上班?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 德国佬懂什么叫五一国际劳动节不
<imtxc> gebjgd: 就是要大家每周劳动7天
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你真是的，不劳动怎么叫劳动节
<onlylove> gebjgd: labor's day
<gebjgd> onlylove: 谁说我不劳动
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没说你不劳动，是和你说，为了庆祝劳动节，大家要劳动
<if_else> 各位兄台，irssi 总是会修改 ~/.irssi/config 配置文件
<if_else> 这是什么情况？
<yunfan> imtxc: 地址?
<alpha080> zzzzzz
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 这位年龄多大？
<rich1> if else 你用irssi的啊
<imtxc> yunfan: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSLXJHvOevvOeh4jiyE8JeQzziIt22AcCqwvJtbagXetpEaqAm6P_4OGZs
<if_else> rich1: 是的，irssi 每次都会把配置文件格式修改了
<if_else> rich1: 不知道这个自动更新配置文件，是什么自动控制的
<rich1> if_else: 你用的什么系统
<yunfan> imtxc: 好像昨晚我在北京一夜情的网站有看到这个面孔 不知道是否是真的
<rich1> 我用的windows 的irssi不太好用
<rich1> 你也喜欢命令行的软件
<rich1> 打汉字总会自动换行不知为什么
<if_else> rich1: arch 和 gentoo 都会这样子：http://pastebin.ca/2368713
<imtxc> yunfan: .......... 求介绍北京的一夜情网站
<rich1> omegle girl.com
<rich1> if-else 怎么解决啊
<if_else> rich1: irssi 默认会修改配置文件的格式，实际上，就是 irssi 会定期自动保存配置文件
<cherrot> rar文件的密码只能暴力破解是么。。
<rich1> 如何解决这个问题啊 
<if_else> rich1: 不知道，还在 googleing
<rich1> google 没用
<Guest65140> 有用mrxvt的吗？能把.mrxvtrc中关于字符集和字体设置的部分给我看看好吗？我的mrxvt中文是乱码... 
<rich1> if else 用instant bird吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 好多啊 等我今天去买个sim卡以后再给你介绍吧 要弄个别的号码来注册这种网站
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩好好
<yunfan> imtxc: 不知道现在还有没有不记名的sim卡卖
<roylez> M3aCu1pa yunfan http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/04/spain-is-beyond-doomed-the-2-scariest-unemployment-charts-ever/275324/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Spain Is Beyond Doomed: The 2 Scariest Unemployment Charts Ever - Matthew O'Brien - The Atlantic
<if_else> rich1: 刚才到 #irssi 问道了：/set autosave 查看是否开了 autosave
<if_else> rich1: 然后用 '/set settings_autosave OFF' 关闭
<if_else> rich1: 在配置文件的 core 段落添加：settings_autosave = "no";
<imtxc> yunfan: 有
<imtxc> yunfan: 报摊
<rich1> 灰常感谢 if-else
<black_angel> 兄弟们，谁有“天空之城”的轻音乐呀，发我邮箱：bluebird.shao@gmail.com
<imtxc> yunfan: 联通最便宜的那种5元卡，35块钱，30话费
<yunfan> imtxc: 及的曾经国家下了什么规定要开始记名
<yunfan> imtxc: 我要无月费 接听免费的
<black_angel> 元芳，这事你怎么看
<if_else> rich1: 还没有验证后面是否还会自动保存配置文件，还在检测ing
<rich1>  <if_else>你不会用的是windows吧 
<if_else> rich1: linux
<imtxc> yunfan: 好像暂时不用，反正报摊随便买一个 
<imtxc> yunfan: 月费最便宜的也就那个5块的了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我不要有月费的
<rich1> 我用的是windows 你看irssi的官网即将发行的那个版本没有啊界面还酷啊
<rich1> 还想试摘自哪个电影里面的画面
<imtxc> yunfan: 那估计真没有……
<gebjgd> black_angel: 找歌还用来这里?
<gebjgd> black_angel: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> black_angel: 直接酷狗 酷我 搜狗音乐就搞定了
<if_else> rich1: 囧rz 界面木有那么多要求
<rich1> 那你为什么喜欢irssi呢weechat 如何
<rich1> 可惜windows不能按转weechat 要不我都用weechat啦 if-else
<if_else> rich1: 木用过 weechat 好些也不错，，，
<ikk-> http://www.linuxcast.net/cast/65
<rich1> 还是网页版的省心些
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: 使用gource实现git代码仓库可视化效果 - LinuxCast.net
<gebjgd> weechat有term刷新问题
<ikk-> windows下面用 pidgin
<alvin_rxg> windows 下用啥 gtk 啊……………………
<rich1> 我以前用pidgin 感觉不是很好
<ikk-> rich1: 那就 opera 自带的irc
<rich1> if-else 我的只要切换成中文就会自动换行
<rich1> 刚才我用rebel 的名字登陆了一下还是老样子啊
<rich1> opera是不是个浏览器啊ikk
<ikk-> rich1: 是的，带irc功能的浏览器
<rich1> 是什么界面大的啊kk
<ikk-> rich1: windows下面还有 chatzilla
<ikk-> rich1: opera是c++界面的
<vipzrx> 有人对usb驱动了解吗？
<ikk-> rich1: pidgin是gtk界面
<rich1> pidgin 用过了 感觉还行
<ikk-> rich1: 如果你会emacs, 还可以使用 erc ，也是不错的irc工具
<kukey> rich1: irssi也不错
<gebjgd> quassel xchat不是挺好么
<rich1> 算了你介绍的越来越高端了 就用我的这个就性格啦
<rich1> 我想要命令行的
<gebjgd> rich1: irssi
<ikk-> rich1: windows下面都是鼠标点点的
<rich1> irssi输入中文的时候要自动换行 
<gfrog> freeflying: 看我们多好，还测试贵司的最新版server系统。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Payday Loans Info http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391026 here is a some info about payday loans bad credit no faxing, higher education student loans, gaurenteed auto loans, sunny mae loans. hard money loans in texas and also direct loans us dept of edu, sbi home loans bangalore, best sites for bad credit loans and small business loans f …
<rebel__> rich来啦谢谢
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过说实话，贵司13.04的自动安装界面好难看哪。
<gebjgd> gfrog: 用ubuntu的屌丝是不会介意的
<if_else> rich1: windows 下面用 mIRC 吧
<Guest18481> anybody wine mircosoft office 2010 successful?
<yunfan> 我这几天一直升级不上去 该死的hash不匹配
<imtxc> gfrog: 不过实话说，ubuntu 的界面秒贵司的几条街吧？
<gfrog> imtxc: 13.04的安装界面真心赶不上Feodra18
 * imtxc momo gfrog
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，还没看过13.04
<Guest18481> 1304跟1210没啥区别
<imtxc> gfrog: o o你说的 fedora, 我说的rhel...
<yunfan> Guest65140: 如果你是py用户 区别还是很大的
<gfrog> imtxc: rhel6的安装界面也不错啊。
<yunfan> imtxc: 也不过是超超苹果
<yunfan> 抄抄
<yunfan> 希望有点新颖的界面 
<yunfan> 我到是有个点子  找机会用web做个demo供参考
<imtxc> ...
<rebel__> 是不是哦
<roylez> gfrog: 你难道用肥多啦？
<imtxc> lol
<roylez> gfrog: 你是不是脑子被 palomino|working 踢过了？
<gfrog> roylez: 我还用rawhide呢。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿快来践踏扎西。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL kernel src包包叫啥
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RH的source rpm是啥东西？？怎么装的？
<rebel__> /quit/quit /quit
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木单独的吧。 只能在source的repo下载。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请问ARM版本的ubuntu怎么使用呢？我用的是surface http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423122 surface硬件配置还不错， 以前买的一款MID自带的arm版ubuntu，于是我想在surface上能不能装arm版ubuntu。如果能装上就爽了。 在官网上下的解压出是raw文件，还一种貌似是img …
<hrzhu> 裝過fedora 18 xfce，系統菜單只有文字沒有圖標的，反正明顯沒有xubuntu好看
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这里应该有部分源码，我没验证过。。 kernel-debuginfo-common-x86_64.x86_64 : Kernel source files used by kernel-debuginfo packages
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 笨 自己能改
<hrzhu> 我只到能改 但是牠爲什麼不默認就弄出來了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jbhuang0604.blogspot.com/2013/04/miss-korea-2013-contestants-face.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Redefining Open Minds: Miss Korea 2013 Contestants Face Morphing
<rebel__> 烦//msg rich2
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐乐乐乐乐。
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣渣渣渣渣
<rebel__> 问一下该Nick的命令谢谢
<Pudge> rebel__: /nick id
<rich1> 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: source rpm怎么装的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 配置source源
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不明白。。。比如我装个东西，他说我没有/usr/src/linux 因改是没kernel src咯？应该干啥
<gfrog> [fedora-source]
<gfrog> name=Fedora $releasever - Source
<gfrog> failovermethod=priority
<gfrog> #baseurl=http://download.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/$releasever/Everything/source/SRPMS/
<gfrog> mirrorlist=https://mirrors.fedoraproject.org/metalink?repo=fedora-source-$releasever&arch=$basearch
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>2.30 kiB, "type"=>"application/metalink+xml"}
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 加个源，像这个 ^
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃需要rhel的source repo
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...可以加光盘源么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可以。木问题
<MeaCulpa> 那外面搜的src rpm是啥...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 就是这个。
<MeaCulpa> 光盘里面，或者公司里有下载source目录
<MeaCulpa> 怎么装src rpm? 命令
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 配了这个源之后，yum search的时候应该有带.src字样的包了
<tenzu> ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我要一个命令...
<MeaCulpa> 怎么装src rpm...
<Pudge> 请问一下，debian sid下，只安装了alsa，插上耳机后外放和耳机都有声音，我在alsamixer中设置automute为enable，就好了，但现在问题是，1,重启就无效了，2，我设置10次，只有一次能起作用。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得这个装好了，会在/usr/src下面有目录
<Chaos`Eternal> rpmbuild -bb xxx.srpm
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嘛命令？ kernel的？ 没现成儿的。我都koji装的。
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: o
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去，废人~
<rich2> 。/msg//msg rich1
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: rhel没rhn的话，我们自己都没法用yum @_@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...不是有光盘么...
<Chaos`Eternal> 不对，这个只针对 spec文件。
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果是srpm
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 汝等居然拿Linux做了个比AIX还难用的OS...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 谁见天儿的下iso玩儿啊。
<Chaos`Eternal> 你得 rpmbuild -rebuild xxx.rpm
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 服了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 折服吧叔儿。
 * Pudge 请问一下，debian sid下，只安装了alsa，插上耳机后外放和耳机都有声音，我在alsamixer中设置automute为enable，就好了，但现在问题是，1,重启就无效了，2，我设置10次，只有一次能起作用。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦，我看错了，你要装kernel src?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，折服
<Chaos`Eternal> 你是要装kernel-headers吧
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: kernel source咋装了么
<rich2> /m/join #irssi
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果是rhel
<Chaos`Eternal> 你直接找到光盘上的kernel-headers 和kernel-dev装起来就可以了啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后你那些需要编译的就可以编译了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难不成你要得只是这个： # yumdownloader --source kernel
<MeaCulpa> rpmbuild kernel-headers 傻的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我想多了？
<MeaCulpa> rpmbuild 就可以？
<Chaos`Eternal> rpm -i kernel-headers*
<Chaos`Eternal> rpm -i kernel-dev*
<MeaCulpa> o
<Chaos`Eternal> 不需要build
<Chaos`Eternal> build是从srpm编译成binary rpm用的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 贵司让我不敢在简历上写会Linux
<Chaos`Eternal> gfrog哪个司的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: yum的周边衍生品太多了。。 实在是有点渣。
<gebjgd> gfrog: yum就是渣
<gfrog> Chaos`Eternal: 某快递公司。
 * Pudge 请问一下，debian sid下，只安装了alsa，插上耳机后外放和耳机都有声音，我在alsamixer中设置automute为enable，就好了，但现在问题是，1,重启就无效了，2，我设置10次，只有一次能起作用。。。有人知道原因么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有yum的话yumdownloader应该木问题。 不然，乃就rpm吧。。
<gfrog> Pudge: 我猜你调完了没save
<Chaos`Eternal> 快递公司？
<Chaos`Eternal> 快递啥？
<Chaos`Eternal> 贵公司现在的老板是不是叫sm...
<gfrog> Chaos`Eternal: 报纸、牛奶。还负责火车站送站接站。
<Chaos`Eternal> ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: POWER
<Chaos`Eternal> 都是技术活啊
<Pudge> gfrog: alsamixer改设置还要save？？没找到这一项啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我大部分时间真心只飙koji的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 或者说给内部工程师用的repo跟发布的完全不同。
<MeaCulpa>  gfrog 和我一样，我也不会用光盘去装aix
<MeaCulpa> 今天要关电脑了...
<adam8157> gfrog: ubuntu是什么 可以吃么
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的x230多少錢來著？
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啥情况？ 不容易啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 停电...
<tenzu> adam8157: 壕，你好
<adam8157> huntxu: 当时650$+500RMB邮费吧
<huntxu> tenzu: 獸獸
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授壕
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 推UPS上来。
<MeaCulpa> 下
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在咧
<gfrog> tenzu: 传视频了。
<tenzu> huntxu: 我没艳照
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在海淘不了 而且贵些 好像
<tenzu> adam8157: 千岁壕
<tenzu> gfrog: 小生去看看
<huntxu> 650*6.2 = 4030 + 500 = 4600
<huntxu> 還真的很便宜
<adam8157> huntxu: 行货8K+
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天我們team裏小妹妹買電腦，最後買了acer s3
<huntxu> adam8157: 也要~5k
 * Pudge 请问一下，debian sid下，只安装了alsa，插上耳机后外放和耳机都有声音，我在alsamixer中设置automute为enable，就好了，但现在问题是，1,重启就无效了，2，我设置10次，只有一次能起作用。。。有人知道原因么
<roylez> Pudge: alsamixer里面哪里来的什么automute，从来没见过
<adam8157> huntxu: 而且我的还可以报修, 200关税+470延保, 保修三年!
<Pudge> roylez: Auto-Mut
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，全球的？
<roylez> Pudge: 没看到
<adam8157> huntxu: 交了税就可以全球保
<Pudge> roylez: 我截图给你看看
<huntxu> adam8157: 噢
<huntxu> adam8157: 具體型號是哪個？後面那一長串
<gfrog> huntxu: 矮油喂，帅胡要帮小妹妹买电脑？
<adam8157> huntxu: CTO 自选的配件
<jiero> huntxu:  买 asus 的就一直全球保？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你選了啥
<adam8157> huntxu: i5-3210 4G IPS屏幕 背光键盘 蓝牙 6205的无线网卡
<huntxu> gfrog: 幫忙看看而已
<gebjgd> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你才是壕啊!!!
<Pudge> roylez: http://imagebin.org/255659
<gebjgd> adam8157: 壕毛
<tenzu> gfrog: 然后我没看到你在G+里发的，我没加你？
<Pudge> roylez: 倒数第二个，就是Auto-Mut
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个关于面板图标的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423127 1.png 如图，星际译王的图标为什么周围有一圈白的，那个图标文件我看过，图标中白色的地方明明是透明的…… 嗯，这个问题不严重，但对于有强迫症的我来说确实很难受……希望高手能解决…… 统计信息 …
<adam8157> gebjgd: 毛都壕啊
<gfrog> tenzu: 应该是我没加你，所以我分享给我的圈子的，你看不到。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> ...
<ikk-> http://www.oschina.net/p/google-glass-kernel-source
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: Google 眼镜的核心代码 - 开源硬件 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<roylez> Pudge: 我这里没有这个呢
<tenzu> gfrog: 你说你怎么谢罪吧
<roylez> Pudge: 声卡真是恶心的小玩意
<Pudge> roylez: 你笔记本支持外放么。
<jiero>  /me 当年想从美国买就是因为 17寸的便宜。
<roylez> Pudge: 毫无问题...
<gfrog> tenzu: 乃G+交出来，咱俩互圈一下搞搞G
 * jiero 选择笔记本，希望15寸以上。
 * gfrog 买下个本子的话，一定是MBA了。。
<Pudge> roylez: 算了我还是把pulseaudio装上吧。。以前有pulse就没啥事
<huntxu> gfrog: mbp不好麽。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 太沉。
<gfrog> huntxu: 本子只用来聊天吹水看片片儿的，要轻薄足矣
<tenzu> gfrog: 圈你了
<huntxu> gfrog: 工作呢。。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 有公司的台式机。
<huntxu> 噢，老板是不用工作的
<gfrog> tenzu: 没看到啊，plus链接pm我吧。
 * adam8157 觉得MAC的键盘烂的要死 完全无法用
<huntxu> adam8157: 請自帶富豪茶軸
<tenzu> adam8157: 呸！
<if_else> curl -F "screenshot=@image.png" -F 'paste=1' http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn 上传图片，没有返回 URL ?
<adam8157> tenzu: 哼!
<if_else> 是哪里丢了参数？
<gfrog> tenzu: 啊，找到了。乃是男的对吧？ lol
<tenzu> gfrog: 你跟女的搞基？
 * gfrog 的G+上，男女分别有圈子呢。
 * huntxu 噗
 * huntxu 一口鮮血。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 基佬你有圈吧？
<adam8157> 你这个禽兽
<tenzu> huntxu: 递创可贴
<gfrog> roylez: 有个Redhat圈子，算么？
<huntxu> tenzu: 封口？
<gfrog> tenzu: 这回该看到了，只为叫兽分享。
<rabby> 这里G+众应该挺多的吧
 * huntxu 戴上眼鏡之後屏幕清晰不少。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 这个就是了
<tenzu> gfrog: 看到了
<gfrog> tenzu: 比Fedora18如何？
<tenzu> huntxu: 防止牙龈再出血
<tenzu> gfrog: 没装过F记
<gfrog> tenzu: 那我再放个视频好了。
<tenzu> gfrog: 你用什么录视频？
<jiero> 很乱
<huntxu> tenzu: 那是雲南白藥
<roylez> Pudge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gfrog> tenzu: 自动的，截屏然后拼成视频。
<tenzu> huntxu: 好吧，你赢了
<Pudge> roylez: 我看看
<tenzu> gfrog: 难怪看起来跟快进的一样
<jiero> gfrog: 你赢了
<gfrog> tenzu: .
<gfrog> tenzu: 真录下来10来分钟呢，乃看着不无聊？ 就进度条滚啊滚。
<tenzu> gfrog: 可以拖着看
<gfrog> tenzu: 哈，还是快进嘛。。
<jiero> gfrog tenzu 你俩五一干啥呢
<gfrog> tenzu: 好吧，听你的，让快进慢点。
<gfrog> jiero: 宅
<gfrog> jiero: 当猪
<gfrog> jiero: 呆在家
<tenzu> jiero: 应该是在家不出门
<jiero> gfrog: 猪你早日到家。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你现在肉身在哪
<tenzu> jiero: 或者去附近逛逛公园之类的地方
<jiero> tenzu: 春节时最好了，街上没人。
<gfrog> jiero: 谢谢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 凳子上。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<tenzu> jiero: 春节太冷，完全不想出门
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，有一部分在桌子上呢。。
<jiero> tenzu: 不断的反季节穿衣，就能具备抗冻能量。你不是在东北啊。
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽我错了，F18的安装界面更屌丝  T_T
<jiero> gfrog: ？
<jiero> tenzu: 教授，出去了，就发现很爽，可以在马路上跑
 * yunfan 宅基地就是用来放假宅着用的
<roylez> yunfan: 宅男搞基之地
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<yunfan> roylez: better explained
<if_else> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=423132
<^k^> if_else ⇪ t: curl 上传图片到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 无法返回 url - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gfrog> tenzu: 放出F18的了。
<tenzu> jiero: 开车还行，跑就算了
<tenzu> gfrog: 和洗发水有点像
<gfrog> tenzu: 洗发水？
<tenzu> gfrog: arch
<roylez> iMadper: http://jandan.net/2013/04/28/botched-boob.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 隆胸失败的主妇自白：我觉得自己像个妖怪
<tenzu> roylez: iMadper 喜欢重口的？
<maplebeats> tenzu,  疼疼
<maplebeats> tenzu, 钳子已经把你的把柄告诉我了
<roylez> tenzu: 本来想孝敬神的，神不在...
<maplebeats> tenzu, 快交出妹子
<tenzu> maplebeats: 钳子是谁？
<maplebeats> tenzu, 不能告诉你
 * adam8157 倍受打击, 连中双色球246年才能赶上李嘉诚
<tenzu> roylez: 下午我刚在rss里看到，无法直视
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你离职了? 要去哪
<maplebeats> adam8157, 回学校= =
<tenzu> maplebeats: 那你说说把柄是什么
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你那是实习结束吧混蛋
<tenzu> adam8157: 你能物理接触到maplebeats？
<yunfan> adam8157: 也可以去造谣几天 你看美联社的twitter账户被人黑了 发了个造谣信息 瞬间股市蒸发了百亿还是千亿美元
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • curl 上传图片到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 无法返回 url http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423132 各位兄台，我参考下面 github 中的一段代码 https://github.com/wd/emacs.d/blob/master/site-lisp/xwl-paste.el 上传图片到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 使用 curl 命令上传图片： Code: $ curl -F screenshot=@2013-04-28.png -F paste=1 http: …
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃可以改名，反正都姓li
<maplebeats> adam8157, 混蛋，公司非要我们办什么离职手续呗
<maplebeats> tenzu, 他不能
<gfrog> adam8157: 这样乃躺在床上都能跟李嘉诚躺一起了。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 曾经有个RH的小孩儿实习结束, 被直接除名了... 后来重新入职...
<adam8157> tenzu: 没见过啊
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥还能进啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 见到的话拷打一下他抓了啥把柄
<maplebeats> adam8157, 就是啊，为啥重新入职了
<adam8157> roylez: 签了正式合同啊, 他实习期结束的时候跟前台讲他离职了, 结果前台把他邮箱都删了
<maplebeats> tenzu, 快把妹子交出来，不然我就把你把柄交出去
 * adam8157 震惊. maplebeats 抓 tenzu 的把柄
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你们前台这么大的权力啊！
<tenzu> maplebeats: 没想到你对工科妹子这么执着
<roylez> adam8157: 你是为了换邮箱才跳槽的吧？夏利
<adam8157> roylez: a bit
<maplebeats> adam8157, @canonical.com没有@redhat.com好看啊
<rich3> Title: Home | Canonical (@ canonical.com)
<roylez> adam8157: 如花党会记得你，夏利君的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 去查查canonical的意思是什么再说
<maplebeats> adam8157, 早查过了，没意思
 * adam8157 RH == Raj & Howard
 * maplebeats 还是我的十美分比较安逸
<roylez> adam8157: canonical的意思是和上
<roylez> adam8157: 和尚
<tenzu> 夏利君。。。一厢夏利么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 七手的
<maplebeats> roylez, 豪
<tenzu> adam8157: 你有开黑出租的潜质
<roylez> maplebeats: 关我什么事？
<yunfan> adam8157: nice hit
<adam8157> tenzu: 北京抓一次罚8K 开不起
<maplebeats> adam8157, 豪
<tenzu> adam8157: 来饼都郊县
<adam8157> tenzu: 去过了, 皮皮虾比我家都便宜...
<maplebeats> tenzu, 教室里的电脑有病毒！是你带过去的吧
 * maplebeats 深圳有什么特产么
<tenzu> adam8157: 现在的皮皮虾应该还能吃吧，不过有点贵
<adam8157> tenzu: 25一斤吧
<tenzu> maplebeats: 肯定不是我
<tenzu> adam8157: 某高校附近菜市场得35的样子
<yunfan> tenzu: 阿蛋根本就是开摩托的
<tenzu> yunfan: 人家开的明明是彰显华贵的老年代步车
<roylez> adam8157: 25好便宜
<roylez> adam8157: 比猪肉都便宜
<yunfan> tenzu: 那不是骆驼样子么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 我去的中科院海洋研究所
<adam8157> roylez: 吃的很爽
<tenzu> yunfan: 现在的老年代步车可高级了，我们小区里的还有防狗尿系统，高级轿车都没有
<adam8157> 原来大闸蟹蛮好吃
<tenzu> adam8157: 没给你弄几个海参吃吃？
<tenzu> adam8157: 你以前没吃过大闸蟹？
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽乃一定是开始放假了。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 难怪这么清闲呢。
<adam8157> tenzu: 没, 二十几年一直吃海蟹
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 没吃过大闸蟹的路过。。
<tenzu> gfrog: 错，这学期不用再上课了，所以今天下午做点爱做的事
<gfrog> tenzu: 有关键字哦
 * adam8157 觉得大闸蟹的虾膏虾黄不错 海蟹的肉好吃些
<tenzu> adam8157: 风味不同
<tenzu> gfrog: 你这种龌龊思想怎么建设中国特色社会主义？
 * maplebeats 做点爱点的事，我大脑刚刚自行补脑了，我有罪
 * jiero 只吃蟹身的肉。其他部位都不要。
<gfrog> tenzu: 都中国特“色”了
<tenzu> jiero: 你是捡新鲜鲍鱼吃的人
<jiero> tenzu: 不喜欢吃。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 捡起来来看看也行
<jiero> tenzu: 看到别人在烟台直接吃新鲜鲍鱼，我反胃。。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 很难吃么？
<gfrog> jiero: 我倒是比较受不了生吃牛肉的。
<jiero> tenzu: gfrog  错了，是在蛋蛋老家，
<jiero> gfrog: 不知道
 * adam8157 我鲍鱼吃的最多的是饺子, 海参是汤...
<jiero> gfrog: 那里正在收割鲍鱼，我们捡到了三只钻进鲍鱼养殖器的鱼。
<jiero> 那鱼还不错
<tenzu> adam8157: 壕！鲍鱼饺子
<jiero> adam8157: 知道是什么鱼么，黄色的很滑
<jiero> adam8157: 圆柱样子，短但挺胖。
<tenzu> jiero: 竟然还有这种鱼？
<jiero> 有些像蛇，但是太胖
<roylez> adam8157: 壕吃蚝
<jiero> tenzu: 挺好吃的
<gfrog> adam8157: 鲍鱼竟然包饺子吃。
<jiero> tenzu: 吃了螃蟹之后都能感到香味
<gfrog> adam8157: 胶东人民吃东西的习惯果然是。。 啧啧
<adam8157> jiero: 你是在说鲍鱼么...  没有你说那么圆啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 鲅鱼馅儿饺子赛高
<jiero> adam8157: 不是鲍鱼啊，是一种黄鳝近亲？
<gfrog> adam8157: 对精加工过的海鲜无爱
<jiero> adam8157: 鲍鱼不是贝壳么。
<adam8157> jiero: 算是 , 很丑的一种动物
 * maplebeats 一个个都是大土豪啊，我现在没吃过海鲜呢
<freeflying> 都自动安装了还看毛的界面啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 秋天去海边。
<jiero> maplebeats: 螃蟹5元一斤？
 * gfrog 擦，说的饿了，找饼干吃去。
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2013/04/28/avbot-struct.html
<^k^> microcai ⇪ t: avbot 结构解释 - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
 * microcai http://microcai.org/2013/04/28/avbot-struct.html
 * adam8157 觉得海肠好吃, 但是长得实在是太....  cc roylez gfrog tenzu jiero 
<maplebeats> jiero, 没看过
<adam8157> microcai: 求黑ruby
<jiero> adam8157: 海肠？是什么？
<microcai> adam8157: 小众语言懒的搭理
<jiero> adam8157: 中文划分个物种真麻烦。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 厕所里有大群的苍蝇等着你
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，海肠炒起来吃不错。不过不是特别喜欢。
<mk3548208> 我在家里天天海鲜，吃的不想吃了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥要黑ruby？
<adam8157> 海肠也叫penis fish
<tenzu> adam8157: 无法直视
<jiero> adam8157: 上次去威海没碰到1米长的水母。
<adam8157> jiero: 就是那个管状物
<jiero> 哦。是1米宽
 * adam8157 喜欢吃鲜水母, 俗称海豆腐, 切成块拌凉菜吃
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。与喝海水区别大不大？
<adam8157> jiero: 有口感
<jiero> adam8157: 重口啊。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 教授，今天我要收集蛋蛋的言论，
 * adam8157 zip~
<jiero> adam8157: 还没告诉我，那种鱼是啥？
<yunfan> 哪里有小气球卖? 要充气以后拳头那么大的 不要很大的
<gfrog> jiero: 肯定是壕基铛也不认识，lol
<tenzu> jiero: 收集来做什么用？
<adam8157> jiero: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urechis_unicinctus
<adam8157> r
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Urechis unicinctus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> roylez: 来看penis fish https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urechis_unicinctus
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这么喜欢吃这些 为毛不胖
<yunfan> 真该天谴
<jiero> tenzu: 也是。反正都在irc记录里。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我锻炼啊
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我都155斤了 还不胖...
<gfrog> adam8157: 倒三角
<jiero> adam8157: 割肉给我。
<tenzu> adam8157: 没到90KG就别说胖
 * jiero 怎么都没突破65kg
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 13.04 WIFI断线问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423133 可以顺利连接WIFI，一段时间后连接没断但是无法上网了，断开重新连接后正常，如此反复。 统计信息: 发表于 由 learcat — 2013-04-28 8:49
<yunfan> adam8157: 看不出来 我感觉你很瘦 
<adam8157> yunfan: 最近胖了, 每天自己做饭 吃的多
<yunfan> 上上次我见你的时候还感觉有点圆润 可是上次见你就好像吸毒的一样了
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我吃了4天自助都没胖。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 和你上次喝咖啡比起来, 胖了5斤估计
<byoooo> 大家有谁有青檬的mms 地址吗？
<byoooo> 不想用flash播放
<yunfan> 开会去
<roylez> jiero: 你果然是从澳洲出来的，饿鬼一般
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 你也是？
<xubutnua> 大家好
<xubutnua> 请教一个问题
<xubutnua> http://vimeo.com/46142340
<^k^> xubutnua, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<xubutnua> 视频中有几个病毒分析系统
<xubutnua> 沙箱病毒系统
<xubutnua> 有人见过吗
<xubutnua> ：）
<jiero> byoooo: 问官方。
<jiero> adam8157: 体重快速变化对身体不利
<byoooo> jiero: 官方怎么会给出mms地址吗
<jiero> byoooo: 。。。。
<jiero> byoooo: 那就当我没说
<byoooo> jiero: anyway，谢了
<douglas> 大家都在做什么
<Pudge> roylez: 谢谢了，麻痹的弄了半天，原来是耳机坏了，接触不良。。
<roylez> Pudge: .....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么系统装好以后就没有任务栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423136 为什么系统装好以后就没有任务栏，也没有左侧的软件栏，屏幕显示只有一张壁纸和光标（注：未死机，按鼠标右键有菜单栏跳出）？按crtl+alt+F1进入后，用户名可写入，但是输入密码时不管怎么 …
<palomino|working> LOL Pudge 
<adam8157> Pudge: .... 
<adam8157> roylez: LOL
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然有155斤啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 羞愧
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你多高
<adam8157> gebjgd: 177
<adam8157> gebjgd: 羞愧
<gebjgd> adaam: 还好  不过也该减肥了  在天朝 你绝对是胖子
 * imtxc 装
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * imtxc momo Pudge
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> why roylez 
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> adam8157: test
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 马总换手机了么
<palomino|working> 没
 * maplebeats momo imtxc 
<iMadper> 刚看到有人说吃水母?
<imtxc>  请教一下 weechat 的 filter 怎么用啊， /ignore 过滤不了别人给这个nick说的话
<imtxc> maplebeats: 会员呢会员呢
<maplebeats> imtxc, 你真要？
<maplebeats> imtxc, q号
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 还在用你的2儿子?
<iMadper> imtxc: 每次打开都要重新 ignore
<palomino|working> 从没买过2儿子
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 3儿子?
<palomino|working> 没买过亲儿子
<gebjgd> palomino|working: nokia?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 会员可以用离线下载对吧
<palomino|working> no nokia
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 步步高?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: TCL?
<palomino|working> no
<iMadper> 步步高的手机很好的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • kubuntu 13.04，不能正常关机，firefox有时不能显示下拉框，重启firefox正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423138 装了nvdia显卡驱动 1.不能正常关机，能重启 2.firefox有时不能显示下拉框，重启firefox正常 3.thunderbird有时不能显示右键菜单，重启后正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 odi …
<maplebeats> imtxc, 可以
<imtxc> maplebeats: msg
<imtxc> maplebeats: perfect
<maplebeats> imtxc, 快给我充绿砖吧，我的到期了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 妹子哦
<imtxc> maplebeats: 木有
<maplebeats> imtxc, 介绍个妹子也行啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我不会玩这个啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我就知道离线下载。。。
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 黑莓?
<maplebeats> imtxc, 无所谓了
<palomino|working> no...htc one x+zte u985
<imtxc> maplebeats: ...
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 有钱人 htc one
<imtxc> maplebeats: 怎么给你冲绿钻石？
<palomino|working> one x不是one...
<maplebeats> imtxc, 给我10Q币！
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好吧，怎么给你
<imtxc> maplebeats: 号码来
<maplebeats> imtxc, ...........
 * maplebeats 233
<imtxc> ???
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 给我充值卡号 密码 和 序列号
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 太高端了你这个
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 额，，不觉得。。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我都没卡号
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 用来验证你给我的充值卡是不是真的
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> maplebeats: 速度给我qq号，话说，支付宝能给你冲QB么
<maplebeats> imtxc,  去去去
<imtxc> ..
 * maplebeats 我想充，还需要你么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 帮我冲一下baidu会员.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 去你妹的
<maplebeats> iMadper, 妹子拿来
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我妹子自己都不够用
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 比one还多了个x  太有钱
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 何况和one一个价位的
<imtxc> lol
<douglas> 。。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 求个迅雷会员.
<gebjgd> iMadper: 要那玩意干嘛
 * imtxc 下班
<iMadper> gebjgd: 下载.
<iMadper> gebjgd: 离线下载.
<gebjgd> iMadper: 没什么可下的
<gebjgd> iMadper: 网络够快了  直接在线
<iMadper> gebjgd: 那也需要迅雷会员帮我在线看.
<gebjgd> iMadper: 比如?
<iMadper> gebjgd: 迅雷vod呀
<iMadper> gebjgd: 很多电影不一定找得到在线看的资源的.]
<gebjgd> iMadper: 直接torrent了
<gebjgd> iMadper: 直接风行
<iMadper> gebjgd: 风行? 啥?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 你不知道风行?
<iMadper> gebjgd: torrent, 下载不动的, 就要用到迅雷离线了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> iMadper: 还没遇到过
<gebjgd> iMadper: google 风行
<iMadper> gebjgd: 啥? dota的英雄? 风行我就知道
<gebjgd> iMadper: 还dota呢  我上大学时候玩的东西了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 看了, 有for linux?
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我只是说, 那里的风行我知道
<gebjgd> iMadper: android
<gebjgd> iMadper: 或者高清电视盒子
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我不用android
<gebjgd> iMadper: selber schuld
<iMadper> gebjgd: 可以直接在线看.
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不过不知道为什么, 我用flash看高清, flash经常崩溃
<gebjgd> iMadper: arch没事  x86
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我就是arch
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何让root账户以GUI方式登录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423141 领导表示可以理解开机时输一次密码是为了安全，但是表示经常要干点什么的时候就跳出来个密码输入框实在是太烦了。 （*nopassword=all的做法由于安全隐患太大暂不考虑*） 统计信息: 发表于 由 cy …
 * adam8157 求17.2G的龙珠剧场版神与神
<iMadper> gebjgd: youtube 1080p我就不崩溃
<gebjgd> iMadper: 你的是 x64
<iMadper> gebjgd:  $: uname -r  ==>  3.8.3-2-pae
<iMadper> gebjgd: $: uname -m  ==>  i686
<iMadper> adam8157: 帮你找下看看
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我都是用chrome
<hrzhu> 有沒有辦法在編譯vim的時候指定默認載入的vimrc(不同於~/.vimrc) 我先在用vim -u 但是有點不太方便
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦, 我是fx
<gebjgd> iMadper: 很少用fx看flash
<iMadper> adam8157: 还没出来吧? 现在搜索神与神 只有  圣斗士星矢剧场版2: 神与神的激战/*国日双语*/
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩, 我没怎么用chrome
<adam8157> iMadper: 3.30上映, 现在应该还没有
<gebjgd> iMadper: 你看的东西还是很有品味的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 
<iMadper> gebjgd: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.gWLnJy&id=14682819082 买下来, 召唤神龙, 然后让他给你一部, 就可以了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 游奇 动漫 七龙珠 22周年庆纪念版七龙珠球套装 送动漫扑克一盒-tmall.com天猫
<gebjgd> iMadper: 多撸 少看动画片
<gebjgd> iMadper: 不适合成长 骚年
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我不看龙珠... 我只看哆啦A梦
<gebjgd> iMadper: 要看龙则a梦 或者小泽a梦
<iMadper> gebjgd: .... ... 
<gebjgd> iMadper: 多看欧美的片子  才能让青少年建立正确的生人观和 射交观
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手U盘装机，无法启动，开机只有win7启动。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423142 DELL 15R 2518 。 我开始分了50G的空闲空间出来。分了/20G /boot512M swap4G /home其余的。装机成功，重启后没有进去。还叫我修复win7,我直接进入，没有修复，win7可以用。我又想重装一次， …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Unable to mount 系统（系统是我双系统win8的系统盘） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423144 以下是报错信息： Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/haoaina521/系统: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda1" "/media/haoaina521/系统"' exited with non-z …
<jiero> palomino|working:  这个显卡可以么。 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.87.4PSXW1&id=10709045028
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 七彩虹游戏显卡GTX560TI 1G 384位宽 独立显卡秒GTS450 9600 9800-淘宝网
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 内核编译之后的升级问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423145 用自己编译的内核，如果软件源还是ubuntu的源，当有些软件和驱动程序更新的时候会不会出现与内核冲突的情况？因为貌似用自己编译后的内核后，ubuntu的源再也不会自动帮你更新内核了。而ubuntu …
<jiero> roylez:  原来 duckduckgo 有更简单的搜索参数。 直接 f:pdf 就搜pdf了。
 * jiero 以前看 mit 的东西就，看不懂。。。现在也是。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 除了noscript外，还有没有阻止脚本的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423149 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-04-28 19:42
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 13.04 上在dash用fcitx输入中文字符的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423151 按理说从4.2.7开始fcitx就支持Unity的dash中文输入了，不知道大家有没有遇到问题，但我这里还是不稳定： 在dash搜索中有以下三种状态： 1.能正常输入中文 2.按ctrl+space或左ctrl …
<jiero> 都返家了么
<abinez> 这个才是牛：http://news.qq.com/a/20121120/000288.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 以色列民众带啤酒围观“铁穹”拦截哈马斯火箭_新闻_腾讯网
<abinez> 以色列军方说，“铁穹”可全天候同时应对多个目标构成的威胁，“雷达探测到一枚火箭弹发射，然后把信息传递给控制中心，由后者测算弹着点”。
<abinez> 如果火箭弹落向人口稠密地区等需要拦截的地点，“铁穹”将发射导弹，空中拦截。经判断不构成威胁的火箭弹，“铁穹”置之不理。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 看起来很牛逼的样子
<iMadper> 想起了哈利波特最后的那个防御罩
<rich2> ren dou mei zai suo 
<rich3> rich2: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *s{oyT/*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> rich3 ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<rich2> 那个云输入怎么没反应啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [新人求助]无法添加ubuntu13.04启动项，且无法找到core.img http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423155 用的官方推荐的软件在win7下制作了usb安装盘，安装ubuntu13.04 X64（grub安装在sda或sda**（忘记具体名字了，就是win下的c盘）都试过），分了/(dev/sda9)，/boot(hd0,8)，swap，/tmp，/home 1: …
<MeaCu1pa> 电视在放新编辑部的故事
<MeaCu1pa> 里面在猜密码
<MeaCu1pa> winrar
<MeaCu1pa>  winrar我记得很贵的...
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 。我记得2000年我用winrar的时候，到处都是winzip；2003年转移去 7-zip，winrar开始流行了。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 呃。你怎么玩国外服务器的游戏啊。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 是不是只看别人玩？
<MeaCu1pa> ?
<MeaCu1pa> 你说什么？
<MeaCu1pa> 国外游戏就不能玩么？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 。玩国外的游戏很卡。
<MeaCu1pa> 还好了，看什么游戏
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 尤其是只有欧洲服务器的。
<jiero> 美国没服务器的。。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 最好不用无线网络？
 * jiero 先开溜了。
<rich2> cod
<jiero> 有事。
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: sample
<jiero> cod?
<imtxc> sample 
<MeaCu1pa> jiero, 北美还行
<MeaCu1pa> 300 ping
<MeaCu1pa> 关键是日本都有150ping以上
<MeaCu1pa> 拜gfw所赐
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 欧洲就500+ 了
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: ping就算好，丢包太常见了。
<jiero> 奇怪，我的 USB 2.0 闪存盘刚才是 USB 2.0速率，现在变 1.1速率了。。。
<jiero> 拖这么久还没传完。。。
<neolneol> how to play .trp  file?
<neolneol> galaxy tab driver 那里找?
<neolneol> help....
<iMadper> .trp是啥文件?
<neolneol> HDTV 
<iMadper> hdtv? 高清视频?
<neolneol> 高清電視。
<neolneol> mpeg4 streaming file.
<neolneol> 試過用 vlc. failed.
<neolneol> galaxy tab driver 那里找?
<neolneol> how to play .trp  file?
<neolneol> 有高人嗎？？
<rich3> 我是矮人……………………
<mk3548208> neolneol: 你这样问说都不会说自己是高人，你又问题就问
<iMadper> 刚搜到: TRP files can be opened with both MPlayer and Totem (xine).
<rich2> 什么意思
<rich2> 什么是高人
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 个字很高的人。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 简称高人
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我这个矮子就不来添乱了。
<iMadper> 我178.6, 算是中人行不行? 不太想当矮人...
<iMadper> neolneol: 试了没? TRP files can be opened with both MPlayer and Totem (xine). 
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我168cm。。。
<rich2> 我是175cm
<iMadper> 没事, 到六学大招就能长高了
<rich2> 我是一般的升高
 * iMadper 问完问题就不说话... 
<imtxc> 这个duckduckgo 到底是干嘛的
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个搜索引擎. 
<iMadper> neolneol: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/trp   这种一搜一大把结果的, 就不用找高人问了. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ TRP File Extension - Open .TRP files
<neolneol> mplayer -->xx
<rich3> 我………………真矮人…………163………………
<iMadper> 我擦, rich2和rich3不是同一个人?!
<mk3548208> 要懂得利用身边的工具，一般有问题直接搜索引擎
<neolneol> need galaxy tab driver / 驅動.
<rich2> 应该是同一个人啊
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 去手机论坛找吧！
<iMadper> 这东西论坛不是更多吗? neolneol 随便一个刷机论坛
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 塞班论坛，一找一大把
<iMadper> neolneol: xda-developer 
<neolneol> 1） .trp player ; 2) galaxy tab driver / 驅動 for linux.
<mk3548208> 话说谁经常玩KVM+spice的
<rich2>  谁在clone 我的名字啊
<iMadper> neolneol: smplayer不能播放/
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 怎么禁用AMD独显 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423158 本人ubuntu12.04系统，好像论坛里只有怎么用ubmblebee禁用nvida独显的，有没有什么方法禁用AMD独显啊？本人的电脑的BIOS无法禁用独显的，，，难道ubuntu对A卡用户太不公平了吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 北风之神 — …
<iMadper> neolneol: 不能播放吗? smplayer?
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 在linux下玩刷机？
<neolneol> smplayer不能播放 .trp.
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 装adb，fastboot就OK了。
<iMadper> neolneol:  I seriously doubt the files are encrypted
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] openSUSE下有个android-tools的包，内置adb和fastboot。
<neolneol> no no. galaxy tab -- usb --- linux.
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 不知其他发行版有没有
 * iMadper 费劲
<neolneol> galaxy tab usb driver for linux.
<eexp> android-tools的包，是ppa的，没进源的
<eexp> iMadper: 啥费劲
<freeflying> eexp: 谁说的
<freeflying> eexp: 直接在archive了就有了
<eexp> freeflying: 啥
<freeflying> android-tools-adb
<eexp> freeflying: 没
<iMadper> eexp: 问问题啥都不给描述的...
<eexp> 你确定你家过ppa吧。 
<iMadper> eexp: 对了, 你找我什么事情? 那会儿我睡觉呢~
<freeflying>   Version table:
<freeflying>  *** 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu1 0
<freeflying>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe amd64 Packages
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Index of /ubuntu
<eexp> iMadper: 。 没事情。
<freeflying> eexp: ^^
 * iMadper lol~ 目击
<eexp> freeflying: 不可能的。闭源bin啊
<eexp> ● as android-tools
<eexp> 2013-04-28 21:22:55 日 ~         
<eexp> freeflying: 乱加了ppa吧
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 在linux下刷机，是不需要驱动的一般。
<iMadper> 我想知道, android驱动, 是起到什么作用的?
<iMadper> freeflying: 加了openshift的mail list, 一整天, 一封右键都没...
<endle_> 我就知道谷歌把kernel包裹了起来
<iMadper> freeflying: 这货还活着吗?
<eexp> 你关注这干嘛。 iMadper
<iMadper> eexp: 随便看看. 
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<eexp> gfrog:  iMadper 要去找你gaoji了。
 * iMadper 我有妹子, 干嘛去gaoji...
<eexp> 。。。关键是嘎嘛没妹子。lol
<iMadper> eexp: 他们组好多妹子的
<eexp> 额。给照片看看
<iMadper> eexp: 我没有呀, 我又不是他们组的.
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] neolneol 还在吗？能说说你需要驱动干嘛吗？
<eexp> 坏嘎嘛，自己的照片都不给的。不指望
<neolneol> http://detail.zol.com.cn/tablepc/index312083.shtml
<^k^> neolneol ... ⇪ 【三星GALAXY Tab P3100 8GB】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Samsung GALAXY Tab P3100（8GB）三星平板电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<neolneol> 三星GALAXY Tab（7寸折叠平板电脑）
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 然后/
<neolneol> usb driver for linux....
<iMadper> neolneol: 我们一直都知道是这东西, 不知道usb driver是干啥用的.
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 你是想在linux刷机吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 况且可以卡刷。
<neolneol> linux 認不到 galaxy tab.
<iMadper> neolneol: 这句话才有用.  ls /dev/sd*
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 只是解锁和root需要在linux下完成。
<gfrog> eexp: 神，乃要乖一些。
<neolneol> galaxy tab ----> usb ---> linux
<eexp> neolneol: 那是udev添加规则的事情。
<gfrog> eexp: 谁说我没妹子，我是已婚男人.
<eexp> gfrog: 绿嘎嘛
<iMadper> neolneol: 给看看  ls /dev/sd*
<eexp> gfrog: 只有老婆，没妹子嘛
<abinez> eexp: 早
<abinez> momo
<eexp> abinez: .
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> gfrog: 你都结婚了?
<gfrog> ee
<gfrog> eexp: ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 早就。
<abinez> eexp: 他管老婆叫妹子哇
<eexp> iMadper: lol。你才知道。别去rf了
<abinez> LIL
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 
<iMadper> eexp: rf?
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 你是说，在linux下无法挂载galaxy tab为U盘模式吗？
<iMadper> eexp: 本来我也不去rf~
<eexp> abinez: gfrog是在yy
<eexp> 去哪里
<neolneol> ls /dev/sd*
<neolneol> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我的索尼手机也是如此。。
<iMadper> neolneol: 插上平板之后这样? 
<eexp> iMadper: lol
<abinez> 网速好慢哇，肿么版？》
<iMadper> abinez: 去买百兆光纤
<iMadper> neolneol: u盘模式开启
<eexp> neolneol: 只是手机不支持usb mess 模式吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。。。。。乃跟 hamo 领证了/
<abinez> iMadper: 你给赞助点老猫头
<eexp> 啥破手机。
<eexp> imtxc: ++
<abinez> 是三酸瘦子
<iMadper> abinez: 我自己都只在用20m的而已.
 * imtxc duckduckgo 好慢
<abinez> 三酸手机
<eexp> imtxc: 为啥用那破货
<imtxc> e
<abinez> 不对，是三酸爪子
<eexp> 3流浏览器才用的。
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> eexp: 看起来有点意思 刚用上
<neolneol> 在linux下无法挂载galaxy tab为U盘模式.
<abinez> 把它给砸了
<imtxc> neolneol: galaxy 只有MTP吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 只有MTP模式
<neolneol> usb debug mode enabled.
<eexp> neolneol: 估计是不支持u盘模式
<iMadper> neolneol: 大容量设备模式开启了吗?
<abinez> 砸了
<abinez> 砸了
<eexp> 丢了
<neolneol> mtp enabled.
<imtxc> neolneol: 寄给我
<abinez> neolneol: 扔了
<eexp> mtp有屁用
<imtxc> neolneol: 问题不大
<iMadper> mtp...................................................
<abinez> 砸给imtxc
<eexp> usb mess stroge
<eexp> or
<eexp> ？
<neolneol> mass storage enabled.
 * imtxc 恩恩，你们有好东西都砸给我吧
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] mtp在linux下就是残废
<abinez>  把里面的文件都给清除
<abinez> imtxc: 你要么
<abinez> 有几个烂板子
<iMadper> neolneol: 别用usb3.0的端口
<eexp> neolneol: 有enabled，就看dmesg信息
<abinez> 用2.0的USB
<imtxc> abinez: 什么板 有arm的么
<imtxc> abinez: 我想玩玩 
<abinez> 木有，有X86的主板
<freeflying> iMadper: 这你得问 RHer gfrog 
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> 主板有啥用
<iMadper> freeflying: rher不一定知道...
<abinez> imtxc: 你可以用来拆解
<imtxc> freeflying: UBer 侯总
<imtxc> abinez: 不完
<freeflying> iMadper: openshift只有RH自己玩啊
<imtxc> abinez: 不玩
<abinez> 提炼里面的黄金白银哇
<imtxc> abinez: 想买个arm板子玩
<eexp> imtxc: 我这有286芯片，玩玩不
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀. .. 
<abinez> 里面N多的黄金和白银，铜
<imtxc> eexp: 286...
<eexp> 。
<abinez> 有两根内存条，
<eexp> abinez: 你想钱，想疯了
<abinez> 还有个纯铝的散热器
<iMadper> lol~
<imtxc> 树莓现在几钱啊
<abinez> eexp: 你钱多哇。
<abinez> 土豪
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: 把你的借我玩玩
<abinez> 树莓哇278
<eexp> imtxc: 退我的吧。rpi
<imtxc> eexp: 果然有？
 * eexp 都是一帮不给钱的玩家。lol
<abinez> eexp: 不要抢生意哇
<imtxc> eexp: 恩恩  邮寄给我
<eexp> 送你吧
<imtxc> 哇 这么好
<eexp> 过来
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 自提啊
<abinez> 爆
<eexp> 到付
<imtxc> eexp: 恩恩好
<eexp> 先给照片，看着顺眼就送
<eexp> 额。记得有的
 * imtxc 今天讨到了一个qq会员
<iMadper>   /kick eexp 扰乱市场秩序, 破坏国家安定
<imtxc> eexp: 照片给了的哇
<eexp> iMadper: 难道必须收费？
<freeflying> gfrog: 有合适的车了？
 * imtxc 乞讨果然能致富
<abinez> eexp: 送我
<iMadper> eexp: 20张毛爷爷
<eexp> imtxc: 的确
<imtxc> abinez: 不要跟我抢
<imtxc> abinez: 你都有了
<eexp> nnnd 谁来，就给谁。
<abinez> 把你家值钱的宝贝都送啦
 * imtxc 求邮寄各种rpi过来
<eexp> 各种。。。
<abinez> 要野生的树莓么》?
<eexp> 提炼金属？
<imtxc> lol 
<iMadper> ikk不在, 还有谁是rubyist?
<imtxc> abinez: 还没见过野生的呢
<abinez> 开花了
<eexp> iMadper: 乐乐算
<abinez> 我们这里有两种野生的树莓
<iMadper> eexp: 哦, 对, 忘了主席了
<eexp> abinez: 有毒？
<abinez> 一种是小叶子，一种是大叶子的
<abinez> 笑话，可以吃的
<abinez> 木有毒
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 用过ruby的单元测试吗?
<abinez> 我们小时候经常摘回来吃
<abinez> 红色的
<eexp> abinez: 估计没毒，只是降低智力。
<eexp> lol
<abinez> 酸甜可口
<iMadper> eexp: 你是猜得还是看出来了?
<imtxc> 刚才在taobao搜到有红色的，那个是啥 也是 rpi 么
<abinez> 现在那些已经很罕见了
<eexp> iMadper: 看出来的
<abinez> 人们开荒，
<iMadper> eexp: LOL
<abinez> 红色的是国内的版本
<abinez> 用国内的材料
<imtxc> abinez: 国产啊
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 最好买英国产滴
<abinez> 你们吃过紫苏没有？
<abinez> 紫苏的叶子？
<imtxc> 买个arm开发板玩玩 求推荐
<abinez> ä¹°X2
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.135.ARtMa2&id=22663316881
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Pcduino 1GHz ARM A8处理器 1GB DRAM 2GB Flash 性能超树莓派-淘宝网
<abinez> 那个牛爆了
<imtxc> 这个怎么有
<abinez> 这个没有那个X2的好
<imtxc> abinez: 不要太贵的 买来学学
<abinez> 1480块钱
<eexp> 有啥玩的。玩完，还是小白
<imtxc> abinez: 太贵了
<abinez> 那你买个60块钱的就得啦
<imtxc> eexp: .. 小白就不能玩了啊
<eexp> 有种玩ARM-m4
<abinez> 那种最简单的
<iMadper> imtxc: 就树莓派了, 便宜, 资料多. 万一没兴趣了, 也不心疼. 帮我把这句话发给 imtxc , 这小子把我给 ignore了
<imtxc> eexp: 姨姨推荐个
<eexp> .。
<eexp> 你们两个吵架了？
<abinez> 嗯，对了，推荐你买个比树莓派划算的
<abinez> TPMINI
<imtxc> abinez:  啥
<iMadper> 鬼知道
<abinez> 刚出的TPMINI是tpink的产品
<abinez> 才358
<imtxc> abinez: ...
<abinez> 新上市
<imtxc> abinez: 我看就买树莓吧
<abinez> 带有路由器功能的哦
<imtxc> abinez: 至少资料多些
<imtxc> abinez: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.RgZ4zw&id=24443320043
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 预定 TP-LINK 普联 大眼睛 TPmini 网络电影 高清播放 无线路由器-tmall.com天猫
<abinez> 你买树莓派还没那个TPMINI划算呢
<imtxc> abinez: 你说的是这个？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 就这个
<abinez> 是的
<imtxc> abinez: 这是个啥
<abinez> 等于路由器+机顶盒子
<imtxc> abinez: 高端啊
<imtxc> abinez: 可是 我要的是arm的开发板
<abinez> 混合体
<imtxc> eexp: 神的闲置了就出给我～～～
<abinez> 你也可以在上面折腾的
<abinez> 话说上面就是一块ARM的板子
<abinez> 内嵌了无线网卡的芯片
<imtxc> abinez: 显得一点都不专业
<abinez> 还有摄像头模块的
<abinez> 你把它拆解了就显得专业了
<eexp> imtxc: 我已经融化了，提炼金子了。
<imtxc> eexp: ，，，
<eexp> 别想了
<imtxc> eexp: 大气
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我也熔化了
<imtxc> eexp: 金子都降价了 你还融金
<eexp> 等涨价了，我再做成cpu
<imtxc> 好像现在树莓也降价了？ 记得以前我看的时候要500将近
<abinez> 做一块主板的金子需要好几吨的金矿石呢
<abinez> 嗯，树莓早就降价啦
<abinez> 不过，树莓的应用资料是最多的
<abinez> 啥开发板的资料都没有树莓派的多
<abinez> 树莓派应该是最容易上手的了
<imtxc> abinez: 对啊
<eexp> 能开发啥。一个gpio破得，，，连irda都接不上
<imtxc> abinez: 把你的送给我
<abinez> 我现在只有一个啦，留着用来当下载机呢
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> ......
<abinez> 我还想再买一个的
<eexp> 带不起sata
<abinez> 过几天去ICKEY团购一个
<imtxc> .......
<abinez> 要USB的移动电源带动移动硬盘
<imtxc> abinez: 团购便宜不
<abinez> 送个无线网卡
<abinez> 比我以前买的便宜几十块钱
<abinez> 我以前买的要350
 * imtxc 继续等降价
<abinez> 木有降价了
<abinez> 除非等升级
<abinez> 不过，今年是不会有升级了
<abinez> 明年才会有硬件规格上的升级
<imtxc> ..
<abinez> 现在主要是不断的进行软件系统的优化
<abinez> 那个专用的操作系统已经更新了很多次
<abinez> 另外还有很多的系统特别加入对树莓派的支持
<abinez> 其他的开发板木有这样的待遇
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 求踢飞 imtxc_away 啊。。。。
<abinez> gfrog: ？？？？
<abinez> 。。。。干嘛踢？
<rich2> 各位这个是神马 啊 感觉像一台没有外设的电脑啊 Pcduino 1GHz ARM A8处理器 1GB DRAM 2GB Flash 
<iMadper> rich2: 一个很多人买, 买回去之后又没用, 在家放着的板子. 
<abinez> 是个平板的广板
<abinez> 光板子
<abinez> 木有软件支持的
<abinez> 买回来啥都用不了
<rich2> 买来有什么用啊
<abinez> 没有软件支持
<abinez> 还不如买树莓派呢
<abinez> 扩展多
<rich2> 能替换现有电脑里的cpu用吗
<iMadper> rich2: 性能下降到1/500, 你觉得能替带?
<rich2> 那种个东西做来干神马啊
<iMadper> rich2: 在家放着, 我有个朋友买了, 新鲜了两天, 就放着去了.
<rich2> 可以自己diy 一台mini上网本可以吗
<abinez> 肯定不能替换
<iMadper> rich2: 有这闲钱, 不如请妹子去吃一顿自助. 
<abinez> 肯定不能
<abinez> 那就是
<iMadper> rich2: 你自己diy出来的, 一定不mini. 
<abinez> 还不如直接买个迷你上网本
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> rich2: 你没办法弄一个刚好合适的模具的...
<rich2> 就是alibaba上好多呢
<abinez> 除非你家开模具工厂
<rich2> 山寨白板的
<iMadper> rich2: 要么极其丑陋, 电路板都在外面, 要么很大. 
<abinez> 那些人家买回来组装的
<iMadper> rich2: 不信你就试试看.
<abinez> 工业化装配件
<eexp> 3d打印外壳
<abinez> http://www.shejibaike.com/images1/2013/201304/20130411/ff8080813df5c251013df5e0f0d70010/5.jpg
<rich2> 这个是高科技哦中国还没有把
<iMadper> eexp: 3d打印机贵呀. 
<eexp> 找片子看。 iMadper
<abinez> eexp: 你肥来啦？
<iMadper> eexp: 看啥?
<eexp> 不贵了啊
<iMadper> eexp: 动画?
<eexp> 随便。自己看
<abinez> 不贵的那个打印机只能用来打印玩具
<rich2> 网上有个老外用3d打赢机 做了一把枪呢
<eexp> 外壳本来就没啥要求。
<rich2> 可以发射5克子弹
<iMadper> eexp: 北京遇上西雅图
<rich2> 几万总要把
<iMadper> eexp: 看不看?
<abinez> eexp: 坐等看富春
<eexp> 这啥。。
<iMadper> eexp: 算了, 枪版
<rich2> 对用硅胶做一个adult doll 哈哈
<abinez> 六月份公映
<iMadper> eexp: 西游 降魔篇  跟你家帅帅一起看?
<eexp> nnnd 这破isp。除开google baidu，其他的网站都要代理。
<eexp> 这闹啥
<rich2> 我在等重返地球呢
<freeflying> gfrog: imtxc_away 咋了
<iMadper> eexp: lol~ 给你发西游的种子吧, 我觉得这个你可以跟崽崽一起看
<abinez> 这是野兽皮
<eexp> 西游，不看
<eexp> 怕变傻。
<abinez> 那就看东游
<abinez> 你懂的
<iMadper> eexp: ...
<eexp> abinez: 吃你的树霉去吧。
<rtpress> 你们都是程序员么？为什么会有时间聊天
<abinez> 还没成熟呢
<abinez> eexp: 树莓刚刚结果呢
<abinez> 上个月是刚刚开花
<eexp> 。。下次给一个照片，看看啥样子
<abinez> 是粉红色的
<iMadper> rtpress: I'm not slacking off. My code is compiling.
<abinez> 你要看花的话，要明年才能有的看了
<abinez> 现在已经过了开花的季节
<iMadper> adam8157: I'm not slacking off. My code is compiling.  瞬间让我觉得的动态语言不好. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是动态语言, 是不需要编译的语言.
<adam8157> iMadper: ?
<abinez> Firefox 无法建立到 www.google.com 服务器的连接。
<rich3> Title: Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<abinez>         
<iMadper> adam8157: 去写ruby/shell, 连偷懒都没借口了
<abinez>         
<abinez>         
<abinez>   此站点暂时不可用或者太忙。请稍后重试。
<abinez>   如果您无法载入任何页面，请检查您计算机的网络连接。
<abinez>   如果您的计算机受到防火墙或代理服务器的保护，请确认 Firefox  被授权访问网页。
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<iMadper> abinez: ... 孩子... 
<adam8157> iMadper: 错, 你要盯着它跑, 万一有语法错误异常了呢
<adam8157> eexp: momo
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以不能偷懒了, 要盯着.
<abinez> 我只不过是想找一张树莓的图片给EE看
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 你说编译错误呀
<eexp> adam8157: 坏蛋，一天到晚，就知道摸
<adam8157> iMadper: 我说的动态, never mind
<abinez> adam8157: /？？？
<eexp> 去18m
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦~ 
<abinez> eexp: momo
<adam8157> iMadper: 我理由就很多
<iMadper> adam8157: 比如?
<iMadper> adam8157: 心情不好?
<adam8157> iMadper: 服务器正编译内核呢, 编译好了我再down下来, 来回几次一天就没了 嗯嗯
<freeflying> adam8157: 你老板不是在隔壁有台workstation?
<adam8157> freeflying: 那是intel送来的sever
<iMadper> adam8157: 对呀.. 写ruby之类的, 就没这借口了
<adam8157> freeflying: 工程机
<freeflying> adam8157: 你编译内核用好了
<adam8157> 擦, 谁在我博客上留言"已噜"....
<rich2> 那那个树莓拍就能组装一个上网本吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 我在用台北办公室的24核服务器 :)
<abinez> rich2: 可以的
<abinez> 不过，没有用弄那个
<eexp> adam8157: 那还不赶紧去挖矿。
<abinez> 你可以自己弄
<adam8157> eexp: bitcoin已经枯竭了啊
<abinez> 买屏幕回来组装
<rich2> 那是发烧友干的事
<iMadper> 太难了... rich2 考虑供电, 考虑屏幕, 考虑外设, 考虑外壳, 做出来成本比你买个超级本还要贵~
<eexp> 还没吧
<eexp> 开代理去。nnnnd
<adam8157> eexp: 都挖没了, bitcoin是有总数的
<abinez> bit矿已经完蛋了
<eexp> 用光流量
<abinez> 连交易平台都关闭了
<eexp> 才挖一半吧。
<eexp> 谁说挖完了。
<abinez> 都是虚幻的
<rich2> 你在玩bitcoin啊
<abinez> 已经关闭了
<eexp> 额
<abinez> 交易平台关闭了
<rich2> 换了多少钱啊
<iMadper> abinez: 就关了一家交易平台. 
<iMadper> abinez: 还不是最大的交易平台~
<abinez> 连锁反应
<iMadper> abinez: 还不是bitcoin本身的原因
<abinez> 你交易的，又无法把钱变现提取出来
<iMadper> abinez: 是因为射线帮贪污者洗钱
<abinez> 因为美国的银行不给提供兑换美元哇
<rich2> 好像只能支持某些在线支付 能当钱用的
<abinez> 这个本来就是用来非法用途的比较多
<rich2> 网上说有个米国人用那个换衣一个披萨
<abinez> 比如走私，
<abinez> 少了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 卸载 libreoffice 后还有残留, 如何彻底卸载干净? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=423169 如题. 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2013-04-28 22:16
<rich2> 那第二人生玩吗
<abinez> 买比特币还不如买实物黄金呢
<iMadper> abinez: 小心黄金生锈
<abinez> 第二人生已经很少人玩了吧？
<freeflying> adam8157: 奢靡啊
<abinez> 落寞了，这个游戏
<abinez> 不过，有个女孩子在那个游戏里面赚到了上百万的美金
<abinez> 在游戏里面制作服装，道具，出售给玩家
<abinez> 换取真实的美元
<abinez> 太牛了
<iMadper> roylez_: 破席, 在不在?
<roylez_> iMadper: 你妹呢？
<iMadper> roylez_: 刚问你ruby, 你不理我
<roylez_> iMadper: 那是马甲
<iMadper> roylez_: 你不是两个都有高亮吗?
<roylez_> iMadper: 我回来没多久
 * Pudge ohyeah 放假了
<iMadper> roylez_: 帮忙看一个简单的ruby代码
<iMadper> roylez_: http://code.bulix.org/urwn8i-83407
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<iMadper> roylez_: 我重定义了replace, 但是单元测试的时候, 他会出错. java被替换成ruby之后, css也会被替换
<roylez_> iMadper: ==
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> roylez_: ... 渣席~
<roylez_> iMadper: 我说错了吗？渣渣
<iMadper> roylez_: 我啥都没说呀
<roylez_> iMadper: ==
<eexp> roylez_: 乐乐朵，给一个片子
<roylez_> eexp: monty python & holy grail
<eexp> 你咋最近都看这种老掉牙的
 * iMadper take a shower off
<abinez> Ubuntu重新夺回发行版关注度的排行老大宝座
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 除了KDE，其他桌面环境，我都不爱。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 试了下ubuntu 13.04，不喜欢。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 前几天装上gnome 3.8，试了下，不喜欢。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] E17我也玩过，玩不惯。
<abinez> ？？？？
<abinez> KDE明显是反人类啊
<abinez> 那开始菜单和微软的一样在左下角
<iMadper> stumpwm万岁
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] KDE是linux下唯一入我法眼的桌面环境
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] wm的话，我喜欢i3wm
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 偶尔会用。
<abinez> 话说，微软那个蛋疼的win8因为木有开始菜单被众人吐槽成垃圾了
<abinez> 微软只好准备把那个开始按钮给弄回去
<abinez> 下一个系统不好意思说是win9
<abinez> 只好是8.1
<abinez> 那点1就是把win8的开始菜单加上去
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 没怎么用过win8，win7也用得不多，相比之下，win xp我倒是用得比较多的。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 对xp下的字体，我是无力吐槽
<abinez> 有啥好吐的？
<abinez> 十年前的系统
<eexp> 对kde能有兴趣的，估计不如去xp
<abinez> eexp: 你不是睡觉了么？
<abinez> 是不是梦游回来了？
<abinez> 托你的福气，我的网速快啦
<abinez> eexp: ，，，，
<abinez> 人呢
<abinez> cherrot: momo
<cherrot> abinez, hello
<abinez> 还没睡大觉？
<cherrot> abinez, 还早
<abinez> 是不是太阳还没出来？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> eexp: 快粗来
<abinez> 快把我的网速弄回来哇
<freeflying> gfrog:  giant windmark 1k可收不
<abinez> “为什么选择保加利亚？因为它提供多种外包服务和高端的软件解决方案，”SAP的保加利亚地区总经理普拉门·迪尔维（Plamen Tilev）说，“对于低端解决方案，如写代码、测试，交给亚洲国家即可。”
<abinez> 亚洲码农在SAP眼里成了低端解决方案的代名词了
<abinez> gebjgd: 你快去罗马尼亚或者保加利亚
<gebjgd> abinez: 干嘛去?
<abinez> 运营一家软件公司的埃琳娜·玛丽诺娃(Elena Marinova)说。她支付三倍的工资依然找不到合适的人才。
<abinez> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-224168-1.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 全球黑客人才的摇篮:罗马尼亚与保加利亚 - 综合资讯 LUPA开源社区
<zennist> hi
<zennist> 大伙有谁懂nfs
<^k^> zennist, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<zennist> 我的client都只能读;怎样可以map permission 就像ssh一样
<zennist> 已经在server的config里面加了 (rw, no_squash_root)
<gebjgd> abinez: 扯淡 罗马尼亚 保加利亚 更工资太低
<gebjgd> abinez: 扯淡 罗马尼亚 保加利亚 工资太低
<abinez> LOL
<zennist> 但是除非server上把每个文件的permission for other group都改了 不然就悲剧
<zennist> 。。。
<gebjgd> abinez: 除非还送女人
<abinez> 你有老婆了，要女人来干嘛
<abinez> 你找个女老板吧
<gebjgd> abinez: 你上班不图钱 不图女人 那你图什么?
<abinez> 蛮牛啊
<abinez> 图蛮牛
<gebjgd> abinez: 去罗马尼亚 保加利亚有什么意义?
<gebjgd> abinez: 蛮毛
<abinez> 蛮牛
<abinez> 去那里镀金
<gebjgd> abinez: 镀毛
<abinez> 回来你就成了大金牛了
<gebjgd> 啊斌
<gebjgd> abinez: 扯淡  没人愿意去东欧那破地方
<gebjgd> abinez: 除非为了找个金发女人
<abinez> wow
<abinez> ：
<iMadper> gebjgd: 金发女人 +1. 
<iMadper> 保加利亚那地方真不算好.
<abinez> eexp: ee？
<knownbad> Ukrainian的女孩还真不错。
<rich3> knownbad: 你后悔了？
<knownbad> 有点，生的小孩应该不错。
<Pwnna> ..
<gebjgd> knownbad: 实话 
<knownbad> 公司以前有个看起来就很可口。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你不上
<knownbad> 已婚。
<Pwnna> lol
<knownbad> 就算跟她生个不是我的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 未必  绑架  强奸 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 生的就会是你的了
<knownbad> 果然有经验。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这叫经验?
<knownbad> 她老公是个东方人。
<knownbad> 你重婚？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这叫重婚?
<knownbad> 每个国家各娶个？
<iMadper> ...
 * Pudge 吃饱
<^k^>  05:05
<haroldwu> 早安...
<BCN> 早~
<skraito> hi all anyone would like to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 everyone is welcome
<knownbad> Sorry, I am building an AR-15 and have no time.
<skraito> hi all anyone would like to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 everyone is welcome
<directorCat> 有人不？
<^k^> directorCat, 点点点.  ㍟ 
<directorCat> debian的backport源不知道为什么用不了了
<directorCat> 貌似地址用ipv6解析了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-21
<wosFukerSlowgun> 大家好
<BDHHHHHSUSE_win8> 上班啦。。。。。。。。。。。。
<BDHHHHHSUSE_win8> 有人没？
<BDHHHHHSUSE_win8> http://code.bulix.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<BDHHHHHSUSE_win8> bulix.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / maxime petazzoni (@ bulix.org)
<BDHHHHHSUSE_win8> ?
<chenxiongfei> 各位早！
<chenxiongfei> 都升级 ubuntu 14.04了吧，速度快了
<roylez> chenxiongfei: 这边其实大部分人都是“前”ubuntu用户
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装个14.04该有多大的内存啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458360 请问我是512的内存，能跑的了14.04吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-04-21 9:51
<lunix01> ....
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39212
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | OpenBSD清理OpenSSL代码，一周递交数百补丁
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39211
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | BIND 10发布最后一个版本1.2，改名为Bundy
<onlylove> BIND都到10了
<lunix01> join #arch-cn
<lunix01> 发错了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你遇到啥happy事情了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 经过两个月的努力，网站改版，求建议！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458361 请大家在用户体验上给点建议吧，小弟不胜感谢！ 网站：爱酷学习网 网址：http://www.icoolxue.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2014-04-21 10:10
<wowbabe> anyone here?
<wowbabe> 有人么
<^k^> wowbabe:点点点.  10:13
<wowbabe>  同志们好
<wowbabe> hi
<^k^> wowbabe:点点点.  10:14
<wowbabe> 你是什么意思 点点点是什么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • Xubuntu14.04 新立得管理器选择软件后，名称变字符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458362 发行版：xubuntu 14.04 摘要：Xubuntu14.04 新立得管理器选择软件后，名称变字符 bug描述： 安装新立得后，选择某个软件包标记安装，然后名字就不是名字了，那一屏的名字都会改成一个
<^k^>  ─> 字符串。如果把名称那页滚动一下，软件包的名字就都回来了 x64 32 都这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 qadqingkong — 2014-04-21 10:14
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39205
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 因水库有尿液波特兰排水万吨
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本在suspend以后按键失去响应。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458364 刚恢复的时候还可以用，过几分钟就只能移动而不能点击了。键盘正常。 有人知道如何解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjyzhxw — 2014-04-21 10:23
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:27
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你怎么不继续unhappy了
<sennn> 上午好!
<zenNamaste> 早
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 卖眼睛的是哪个网站啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我去, 器官移植???
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我先去看看
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 眼镜
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 等我给你找
<sennn> 哈哈
<zenNamaste> coastal
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你就打算在哪里买么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: yep
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 求助:enlightenment18 锁屏功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458366 最近换了e18, 但后来发现没有锁屏的功能, 错误提示如下: No PAM support was built into Enlightenment, so desk locking is disabled. 我下载的是slackware里对应制作的e18(slacke18), 里面缺失锁屏, 请问各位怎么修复. 谢谢! 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 tskshy — 2014-04-21 10:42
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 球讲解acpi，我U的工程师真不靠谱，14.04的kernel休眠又失败了，妈蛋
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 这个要找牛蛋蛋呀
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你问我这不是在羞辱我嘛...
<sennn> 有徐州的朋友嗎
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 毛线，就他最不靠谱。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我跟他一样的本子，噼里啪啦的出问题，结果丫说他们组的bug都fix了，
<hs> 有苏州的朋友交流吗
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 丫是个只用debian的魂淡
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... 你是s3还是s2进不去呀?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: S3
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 休眠之后recovery就死机
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这是老bug了，从12.10就有，年年regression
<zenNamaste> gfrog: recovery死机呀? 啊哈哈哈
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没有pstore/kdump/console 就没办法了...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 怎么抓log？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你是虚拟机嘛? 我知道ovfm有这个bug, 是固件的问题
<gfrog> zenNamaste: tp x230
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没有pstore/kdump/console 就没办法了...   <---   这三个是抓log的方法.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那我开kdump看看吧。目测之前也开过，也没动静。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦, 那console没了... 你要不是efi, pstore大概也用不了了... 只能kdump了
<sennn> 點背
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不是efi
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kdump..
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 开了看看去。
 * gfrog 妈蛋，只有一台电脑的悲哀……
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox在14.04下启动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458367 升级到ubuntu14.04以后，安装virtualbox最新版，启动虚拟机时出现问题，提示如下： Quote: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vbox
<^k^>  ─> drv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This pa …
<sennn> wp 都免費了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/51017/language-sucks
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 你最深爱的编程语言其实很烂 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/51013/nokia-will-rename-to-microsoft-mobile?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 诺基亚将更名为微软移动 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> nokia手机连名字都灭了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 装了fcitx,ibus删除了,但在unity状态栏上还有图标在,怎么整 ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458368 重启了也一下,图标就是去不掉. 如图 a.png 还有,fcitx输入法怎么去掉自动提交功能, 就是4码唯一时就自动提交了,这个对于我这个五笔老手来说,完全会影响打字节奏. 还有,ubuntu 14
<^k^>  ─> .04用几天就杯吹了,里面东西都不知道跑哪去了 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2014-04-21 11:05
<zenNamaste> ｋｔｄ
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> 不对，我早上是不是跟你们打过招呼了
<imtxc> 我叫你一声，你敢答应么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04 系统设置内好多东西没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458370 关于这台计算机打开的也是系统设置,似乎是找不到程序位置,试过在/usr/share/applications/ 里面打开系统设置是完整的 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyl992888 — 2014-04-21 11:12
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04的Firefox添加Amazon.com的验证证书无效？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458371 见鬼了，打开Amazon之后，登录，然后链接不受信任，然后就添加例外呗，然后就悲剧了，在获取证书那页，证书链接突然就自动消失了？！ 什么情况。。。不知道如何解决。。。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 justinavril — 2014-04-21 11:15
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃是金角还是银角
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu14.04中 nautilus 里的字体如何设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458372 我想设置nautilus 中文件名的字体以及侧边栏的字体，不知道要设置哪里？ 我在untiy tweak tool -》 字体中设置了 默认字体， 等宽字体，文档字体，窗口标题字体，发现都无法改变nautilus中的
<^k^>  ─> 字体。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangwpf — 2014-04-21 11:20
<jusss> zenNamaste: 从1加到100用lisp咋写呀 用递归
<gfrog> zenNamaste: kdump必须要装俩内核才能工作么？ 我记得不是吧？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 似的.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 好吧……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kdump会帮你build另外一套kernel和initrd
<onlylove> gfrog: 有没有现成的广播地址计算器
<gfrog> onlylove: 放狗搜
<freeflying> onlylove: ipcalc
<freeflying> onlylove: 各个linux发行版都有这个包
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得debian和猫猫不是一个包
<freeflying> onlylove: 帽帽应该也叫这个，upstream的名字
<onlylove> freeflying: 猫猫是这个，但是和debian不是一个东西
<onlylove> freeflying: 在linux系统管理技术手册有提到
<onlylove> freeflying: 好像debian那个是正牌的
<freeflying> onlylove: 我只用ubuntu的
<onlylove> freeflying: 那和debian有啥区别……
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 乌班图14.04中文输入法，如何设置啊？玩坏掉了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458374 不知道怎么回事，完全驾驭不了的拼音。简拼是关了的。 中文输入法，没有打开双拼或者简拼。 症状是，在前面有声母的情况下，按h会给你输入"ang"；按t输入“üe”，等等
<freeflying> onlylove: 这么多年了，一如既往，顺便鄙视下C记不用ubuntu的童鞋
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04]
<julianwa> lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 你直接说鄙视当当好了
<onlylove> 嗯，他不在，要不要再黑下
<freeflying> onlylove: 不止他一人
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 壕大大们，怎么找回一个老版本的deb包儿啊，比方说现在kernel是3.13.0-24,我想找回20-23左右的包儿。
<lunix01> C记是啥
<gfrog> julianwa: 叔儿
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你不蛋疼么，用着半年就要重装一次，升级必死的系统
<julianwa> gfrog: ... 不要叫这么老啦
<freeflying> gfrog: oldreleases?
<gfrog> julianwa: 壕大大
<onlylove> lunix01: canonical好像是这样的
<freeflying> gfrog: 他跟你差不多大估计
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，大概是这意思
<freeflying> 只有我老人家
<palomino|working> 以前升级没事来着>_< onlylove
<freeflying> gfrog: 找蛋蛋，我不记得地址了
<palomino|working> 我曾经连续升级3年成功呢>_<
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正看起来像大叔 lol
<lunix01>  噢
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟他闹翻了，妈蛋。PES通通不靠谱
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在用rMBP好处是出门不用带电源了
<julianwa> gfrog: =。= 都是被C记摧残的
<gfrog> freeflying: 这部我就自己在这调呢么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 以前是你人品好，现在用完了
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<palomino|working> ..... onlylove
<palomino|working> 言之有理阿 onlylove
<gfrog> julianwa: lol
<kengdie> 有人么/
<^k^> kengdie:点点点.  11:51
<gfrog> freeflying: 丫的，一个acpi的bug，从12.10开始就有，当时在帽帽我就问过蛋蛋，然后到C社，丫自己的x230上装着debian，总说没问题没问题，结果我的x230只要升级kernel就挂。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这些家伙太不敬业了。
<julianwa> gfrog: 好正常，我都放弃治疗了
<gfrog> julianwa: 真心不专业啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: julianwa 再说CDO，我在juju 1.16上发现的bug，developer在1.18上去reproduce，然后告诉我重现不了。
<freeflying> gfrog: julianwa lol
<onlylove> 发现自己真贱，不喜欢在这上班，要换地方了又舍不得
<gfrog> onlylove: 蛇精病
<onlylove> gfrog: 是啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司很多攻城狮就是这样的
<onlylove> gfrog: 主要是我不知道新地方和这比咋样，没准更烂
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心太太太太不专业了。
<julianwa> onlylove: 那是相当有可能的
<gfrog> freeflying: 在帽帽绝对没人敢这么干。
<onlylove> julianwa: 乌鸦嘴！！！！！！！！
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道说customer在RHEL3上发现的bug，developer在RHEL7上不重现，就可以关了让customer升级到rhel7？
<julianwa> onlylove: 哈哈，经常跳了下一家以后回头发现上一家其实还能看
<freeflying> julianwa: 比如你之前在NS，觉得很烂，没想到C记更烂 lol
<onlylove> julianwa: 和你说，我上一家是因为外包到期了被裁掉的
<julianwa> freeflying: exactly.
<gfrog> freeflying: julianwa onlylove 我也这样，后来发现了，job is job，为了钱保证出勤率和产出率就好了，管他公司死活做甚。
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是那么回事啊，你看，你跟着侯总干活没啥，但是跟着蛇精病干活会疯掉的
<freeflying>  julianwa 乃最近没出差啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 你觉得我没遇到过蛇精病leader嘛？ 我从帽帽跑的那么早就是因为这个。要不然我还想拿RHEL7的t-shirt呢。
<onlylove> gfrog: 唉，求解救
<julianwa> gfrog, onlylove, freeflying : 你们这样说自己的公司坏话，其实是因为你们还不够了解它。等你们深入的了解了公司以后，你会和我一样觉得，这tm什么jb玩意儿。
<gfrog> onlylove: 让你来C社扛机箱你不来呢。现在坑被占了。
<onlylove> julianwa: 求互换
<onlylove> gfrog: 我现在肠子都悔青了
<onlylove> gfrog: 当时觉得这边还不错
<onlylove> gfrog: 谁知道这几天给我电话说人事调整
<gfrog> onlylove: 要果断啊，好工作不等人的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我因为犹豫坏过不少事
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过也躲过不少坏事
<julianwa> freeflying: 本来要去的，我怒推掉之
<freeflying> julianwa: 啧啧
<onlylove> julianwa: 果断勇敢的典型
<freeflying> julianwa: 下回去霓虹给我带点东西吧
<julianwa> freeflying: 好，如果还要去的话
<freeflying> julianwa: 看kevin还在东京爽呢
<julianwa> freeflying: 他很快有个日本丈母娘了。
<lunix01> 。。。
<julianwa> freeflying: 霓虹的义母.avi
<freeflying> julianwa: 丫玩真的啊
<julianwa> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> julianwa: =.=
<data_> 0.0
<freeflying> 周一大吐槽
<julianwa> heihei
<gfrog> “呵呵”
<palomino|working> 哈哈?
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马总看着一堆屌丝吐槽乐乐
<freeflying> 了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿来玩selinux http://blog.linuxgrrl.com/2014/04/16/the-selinux-coloring-book/
<^k^> ⇪ t: The SELinux Coloring Book | Máirín Duffy
<freeflying> gfrog: julianwa 我都退订了juju得邮件列表
<gfrog> freeflying: 恭喜
<freeflying> openstack的也都被我过滤到垃圾邮件里区
<julianwa> freeflying: 神马，我就没订阅过juju
<freeflying> lol
<julianwa> 吾甚欣慰
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级14.04后，无线，鼠标均不能用了？是否kernel 3.13.0-24-generic 有问题呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458375 升级14.04后，无线，鼠标均不能用了？ 查到 http://askubuntu.com/questions/440413/m ... untu-14-04 我的无线设备： Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] usb鼠标： Bus 0
<^k^>  ─> 06 Device 003: ID 046d:c531 Logitech, Inc. Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:c06b Logitech, Inc. G700 Wireless Gaming Mouse 要怎么搞呢？求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 kee — …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39216
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 城管佩戴Google Glass执法
<freeflying> gfrog: 忽然想起来以前认识一个via的graphics fae 居然是学美术的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在东软的时候架构师是日语翻译！！ 我在C社的时候DSE是日语翻译！！
 * gfrog 日语翻译才是拯救这个世界的人。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我想去学日语了……
<onlylove> gfrog: 说起来这频道nyfair日语最好貌似？
<piggybox_> openstack就是那些不想用aws也不想用google compute engine的公司用的云计算平台？
<gfrog> onlylove: 嘘，这里有很多隐藏的很深的大佬
<onlylove> piggybox_: 你可以这么理解
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 比方说侯总？
<freeflying> onlylove: 我时屌丝
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯，gfrog说的没错，隐藏的很深
<julianwa> freeflying, gfrog: 我认识好几个国内游戏团队主创都是皮革专业学画鞋样出身的。。。
<onlylove> julianwa: 怎么办，咱也去学皮革专业，来得及不还？
<julianwa> onlylove: 现在不同了，要搞游戏需要学心理学
<data_> lol
<piggybox_> 还好俺不是游戏行业的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你看人水产养殖专业的 zenNamaste 也不是技术不错么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在Linux中查看所有正在运行的进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458377 在Linux中查看所有正在运行的进程 http://os.51cto.com/art/201101/244090.htm 统计信息: 发表于 由 SexyBro — 2014-04-21 12:27
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你是养鱼的？
<lainme> julianwa: 我认识数学专业出身的
<gfrog> julianwa: 壕大大的朋友圈儿果然也是壕
<gfrog> onlylove: 你学完了这波潮流就过去了，你得有点前瞻性。
<freeflying> lainme: 数学专业不奇怪
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu14.04中 monospace字体会重叠，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458378 如题，以前版本的monospace是等宽的，没有任何的问题，但到了14.04上就会有重叠还不等宽，不知道要如何解决？ monospace又是一些应用的默认字体，还无法修改，看着很别扭。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 wangwpf — 2014-04-21 12:38
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，现在学水产养殖也晚了
<imtxc> haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/171455 带麦的，不错唉
<alvin_rxg> Title: Turtle Beach 乌龟海岸 EAR FORCE M1 入耳式耳塞_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<jusss> (define (sig n ) (if (= n 0) 1 (* n (sig (- n 1)))) 不明白 if (= n 0) 1 这句 谁解释下
<jusss> 当n等于0时不是应该返回1吗？ 为什么返回了n! ?
<imtxc> gfrog， zenNamaste : X230 在用耳机跟人视频或者语音聊天的时候， mic 就没法用了，这个你们这么破的
<freeflying> gfrog: 换水果机器吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说贵司现在很多攻城狮都在用水果机器
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome shell 3.10的系统托盘哪去了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458379 RT，UBUNTU14.04源里的。以前12.04源里老版本的底部热点有个隐藏的托盘栏，现在哪去了？急求！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 和月清岚 — 2014-04-21 12:55
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 用带mic的耳机
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 比如, 我的tf15
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ...
<imtxc> |||
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 豪
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 对呀, 以前是养鱼的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 没那么大的耳朵洞啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ue900
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ue900 是四单元吧， NNND，我就视频裸聊一下下而已，至于这个么
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 壕耳机
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 为啥不说 ue9000 呢
<imtxc> lol， 还有蓝牙
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不看好这东西...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我一直用很早之前买的耳机呀...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 900 的价格太坑
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 1500左右靠谱
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对了，tf15 只有一条线？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对
<jusss> zenNamaste: (define (sig n ) (if (= n 0) 1 (* n (sig (- n 1)))) 当n等于0时不是应该返回 1吗为什么返回n的阶乘
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ue900有两条
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 怪不得，所以你买个ue900 吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没钱
<zenNamaste> jusss: http://docs.racket-lang.org/reference/if.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: 3.12 Conditionals: if, cond, and, and or
<zenNamaste> jusss: 看第一个例子
<onlylove> 喵的，申通的快递查询挂了
<AstaraOS> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel #0x71.org irc.oftc.net , visit : http://0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 0x71 True Jesus Church Hacker Team with Lord Jesus Christ | 0×71 (xc) Our Hacker Team (@ 0x71.org)
<^k^> AstaraOS: ⇪ 0x71 True Jesus Church Hacker Team with Lord Jesus Christ | 0×71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<onlylove> freeflying: 那货又来了
<jusss> zenNamaste: 不明白的是这个递归，
<onlylove> jusss: 要理解递归，首先要理解递归
<onlylove> http://nginx.org/ 这网站很难看么
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nginx news
<imtxc> cherrot: 你的相机是那个肩带断了还是？
<imtxc> cherrot: 相机上面那俩挂钩不知道结实不
<onlylove> 居然有人抱怨nginx官网难看……唉，看来什么人都有
<onlylove> imtxc: 你买个摄影内胆包装着你的宝贝吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是问问，以后自己也注意一点
<onlylove> cherrot: 来，和imtxc说下，你怎么把相机摔了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这勾起cherrot的痛苦回忆
<jusss> onlylove: 这个先有鸡还是先有蛋的问题真心懂不了呀
<gfrog> imtxc: 你的耳机有问题。
<gfrog> freeflying: 没钱
<gfrog> freeflying: 我自己用的话偏向ipad
<gfrog> freeflying: mac换上16G内存就太贵了。
<zenNamaste> 又是0x71... 下次来了t
<zenNamaste> jusss: 《计算机程序的构造和解释》和其它像这样的大部头计算机书籍没有提高我的编程水平。即使阅《格雷的五十道阴影(50 shades of grey)》这样的色情小说或任何吸血鬼爱情小说都比你看Scheme和Haskell书籍要学到更多的编程知识。   -- 转
<zenNamaste> jusss: 其他时候递归, 为0的时候返回1, 这个难在哪里了..
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 解决ubuntu 14.04启动时grub主题黑屏紫边的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458380 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... ug/1289809 修改后执行update-grub 统计信息: 发表于 由 delphithu — 2014-04-21 13:36
<jusss> zenNamaste: 难在最后为啥返回了递归的值不是应该返回1吗
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我咋没看见他走呢
<zenNamaste> jusss: ... ... ... ...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，看到了，比取标题的还快……
<jusss> zenNamaste: 还有为什么返回1不能是2或33
<zenNamaste> jusss: 没啥好说的, 这个要靠你的自己的脑子想通.
<zenNamaste> jusss: 返回的1是递归到最后一步, 也就是最内侧的时候返回的1
<zenNamaste> jusss: 你自己, 用你的脑子, 选择个10, 然后一步一步在脑子里面执行一下就知道了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: remote土豪许
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你还是在原来的东家嘛?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: nada
<zenNamaste> huntxu: nada?干嘛的?
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那这个(= n 0)是结束条件，那怎么能知道会返回连乘积的值 它又没n=n*(n-1)这样的变量 它总共有几个变量？
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不是
<jusss> (+ 1 3 3) 是需要有个值去存贮它们中间计算的值吗？
<jusss> 太迷糊了
<onlylove> 申通的网站太烂了，挂了 这么久还没恢复
<imtxc> cherrot: http://item.jd.com/1008131.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【东芝32G FlashAir 无线局域网嵌入式 SDHC存储卡】东芝（TOSHIBA） 32G FlashAir 无线局域网嵌入式 SDHC存储卡 Class10【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:299.00
<onlylove> imtxc: 你机器上没wifi吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 要这么高大上嘛?
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得d7k这等级应该有了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 单反一般都没有吧?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 现在很多都有了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 佳能家的这个级别的就有
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 土豪的生活咱不懂
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦, 是不懂..
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我还在用柯达的傻瓜相机
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 申通从广州到北京，用不了多久吧……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 看里面是啥.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 陆运, 可能要一周. 空运很快.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 咋……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 渣东的第三方，和我说20号就送了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 送? 怎么定义这个 送? 配送?
<zenNamaste> 寄出?
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了，没优惠券
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 2014-04-20 03:39:46	由广东广州公司 发往 广州机场北	申通快递
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 今天不才21嘛?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 看时间，凌晨3点
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 今天应该能到北京吧明天送到
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我看了呀.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我去申通网站查，申通的查询挂了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩, 不是什么稀罕事
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron LP的comment能删么？ 刚刚回错了 T_T
<zenNama> gfrog: 必须不行吧. bz的也不能删呀.
<gfrog> zenNama: 不知道
<gfrog> zenNama: 回错comment了，对devel不敬会不会被打死……
<huntxu> gfrog: 没事，你再回一条你做不了我来
<zenNama> gfrog: 不会, 我还顶过prarit呢
<huntxu> 就万事大吉了
<gfrog> huntxu: 那就真死翘翘了
<gfrog> zenNama: 那是谁？
<zenNama> gfrog: 你再回一条, 我看你不爽很久了我已经跟你老板抱怨过你了
<zenNama> gfrog: rh的开发
<gfrog> zenNama: 好吧……
<adam8157> 大家乖
<zenNama> adam8157: 李老板乖
<adam8157> zenNama: news?
<zenNama> no
<adam8157> oh
 * zenNama 闷声嘬大死
 * adam8157 啊我知道了!!!
<zenNama> adam8157: 知道什么了?msg给说说.
<adam8157> zenNama: 和你无关的事情...
<zenNama> adam8157: ... ...
<zenNama> context free
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新装的ubuntu14.04 系统设置出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458381 怎么只有这四个选项呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoming200990 — 2014-04-21 14:08
<gfrog> adam8157: 有水果，你知道撒？
<gfrog> zenNama: 你知道撒？
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃了都...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你知道啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃完没？ 端这屋来。
<adam8157> huntxu: 和你无关
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> gfrog: 剩几片了
<zenNama> gfrog: ... 不知道..
 * adam8157 去借个蓝牙耳机耍
<gfrog> adam8157: LP comment能删么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 对devel大不敬了刚才
<huntxu> 淡淡是谈了恋爱精神紧张了吧  zenNama
<zenNama> huntxu: 我不知道呀, 我不明真相
<huntxu> gfrog: 他敢怎么样，下次就中文回复，让你用google翻译都看不懂
<gfrog> huntxu: google翻译都看不懂只能用火星文回了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 或者可以试试文言文？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • sogou官方已经支持linux版本的输入法了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458382 选区_041.png有图有真相 还不错啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-04-21 14:11
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以hide
<huntxu> gfrog: google翻译翻不了大段的
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是mail notification还是会发出去啊
<zenNama> gfrog: 功夫不好不要大力 那种
<zenNama> gfrog: google翻译不出来的
<gfrog> zenNama: ……
<gfrog> huntxu: 有老外会中文……
<gfrog> huntxu: 我老板连中文输入法都搞得定
<Node_912> you ren zai ma?
<alvin_rxg> Node_912: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *7LnNnq*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的...
<Node_912> 我是ubuntu14.10英语版，搜狗输入法已经装好了，但是不能输入汉字
<Node_912> 我该怎么办?
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 41天了
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 什么?
<Node_912> 有人能帮我么？
<zenNama> 14.10都有了? 贵c真快
<gfrog> Node_912: apt-get install im-config && im-config
<gfrog> zenNama: codename还木有呢
<adam8157> gfrog: Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 3月7号到今天 额
<adam8157> yunfan_chrome: 哦 呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么？
<yunfan_chrome> 我买了个dvi 24+1的转接头 还是用不了 onlylove
<adam8157> gfrog: codename啊
<yunfan_chrome> tmd 要换显示器
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<Node_912> #gfrog  我装好了
<gfrog> Node_912: 运行啊
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 最近可有什么值得买的显示器否
<Node_912> yunxing l
<Node_912> #gfrog
<stardiviner> 最大的显示器有多大？我是说普通的家用的那种。
<Node_912> #gfrog 但还是不能打汉字
<stardiviner> Node_912: 你需要重新登录.
<gfrog> Node_912: 重启
<yunfan_chrome> stardiviner: 可以去找电视机
<yunfan_chrome> stardiviner: 我买的是43寸的 也有50多寸的 支持当屏幕用
<yunfan_chrome> vga/hdmi都行
<Node_912> 好
<stardiviner> yunfan_chrome: 电视机的像素不是没有电脑显示器那么高么？
<gfrog> stardiviner: 我家有个26的，感觉还是有点小。
<stardiviner> 26‘够大么？
<stardiviner> gfrog: 是的。26’果然还是觉得有点小阿
<gfrog> stardiviner: 4k电视都有了，你想要多高像素？
<stardiviner> gfrog: soga
<yunfan_chrome> 那你只能去找retina了
<stardiviner> yunfan_chrome: retina要多少钱？
<yunfan_chrome> stardiviner: 还要问钱的人没资格买大屏幕retina电视
<yunfan_chrome> stardiviner: 你应该直接说 打个电话去总部送几台到我别墅来
<stardiviner> yunfan_chrome: soga，我去看下网上的价格，就是好奇有多贵。。。。
<stardiviner> yunfan_chrome: 额。。。。这么厉害！
<yunfan_chrome> stardiviner: 买不起还是别关心价格了 免得影响你对世界的积极看法
<stardiviner> yunfan_chrome: 这倒不至于
<yunfan_chrome> 现在怎么有这么多超低价格的飞利浦显示器在京东上卖
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Malayke> chongqi l
<Malayke> ibus or fcitx
<Malayke> gang cai de liangge  daxia hai zai ma?
<alvin_rxg> Malayke: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan **B^R-*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Malayke> anyone there?
<Malayke> you ren zai ma?
<alvin_rxg> Malayke: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<stardiviner> Malayke: use your phone to google "Linux (Ubuntu) IME fcitx ibus install manual"
<stardiviner> or you need to try start your fcitx directly from terminal. type command $ fcitx !!
<Malayke> i want to use sogou pinyin shurufa
<stardiviner> Malayke: ^^^^
<Malayke> ok
<stardiviner> Malayke: hi, man, you should enable (debug) fictx run at first.
<lunix01> Malayke: W a u f
<lunix01>   说话五不像。。。
<Malayke> sorry
<Malayke> sorry my english, I'm not a native speaker.
<yunfan_chrome> 不知道做个基于sqlite的excel工具是不是有搞头
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，Helloworld程序不能运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458383 我在ubuntu下另外一个盘写了一个Helloworld程序，可以编译成可执行文件，但执行时说权限不够，这是怎么回事 liwei@liwei-Lenovo-G470:/media/liwei/资料/Cprogram$ g++ -Wall Hello.c -o hello liwei@liwei-Lenovo-G470:/media/liwei/资料
<^k^>  ─> /Cprogram$ ./hello bash: ./hello: 权限不够 liwei@liwei-Lenovo-G470:/media/liwei/资料/Cprogram$ sudo ./hello [sudo] password for liwei: sudo： ./hello：找不到命令 liwei@ …
<Malayke> 我乎柴爱
<Malayke> 我黑菜拉
<Malayke> i realy want to uninstall ubuntu
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你那显示器真诡异
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 倒不如说ubuntu的显示策略很诡异 我服务器版本居然还有显示问题
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不过，如果可能的话，用原生接口吧，我遇到过一个不能识别分辨率的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 当时一起玩游戏的妹子，攒的新机器，然后她的旧显示器没有dvi，用的转接头，死活识别不了正确分辨率
<onlylove> Malayke: then, just do it
<Malayke> onlylove: 555555
<Malayke> I can't type chinese
<onlylove> Malayke: plz do NOT cry like a school girl
<lpy> zenNama: 少年是你吗？
<zenNama> lpy: 我这么有特点的名字
<zenNama> lpy: 辨识度不够高吗?
<Malayke> Can u speak chinese?
<lpy> 不够
<lpy> Malayke: yes
<Malayke> #onlylove
<onlylove> Malayke: of course I can
<lpy> =_=
<Malayke> why not speak chinese?
<onlylove> 你又不会，和你说中文有意义？
<zenNama> Malayke: you speak english, we speak english as return.
<Malayke> wo hui shuo zhongwen
<alvin_rxg> Malayke: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+27[UdX*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我走ssh进去看dmesg 发现貌似是ubuntu太积极了 把hdmi连接当做是真正的hdmi设备了
<Malayke> 但是输入法出问题了，
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 由于这不大不小的麻烦，不考虑换个发行版？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 能不换当然不换了 我当初选ubuntu就是因为他驱动解决得好 目前还是这个情况啊
<Malayke> 我用的是ubuntu14.04，然后装了搜狗输入法for linux ，但是没办法启动。
<happyaron> gfrog: 好像可以隐藏，不能删除。
<zenNama> Malayke: 我们都不知道.1 你有没有安装输入法, 2. 你有没有启动输入法. 3. 你有没有遇到什么报错信息. 你只说用不了, 谁知道什么问题.
<zenNama> Malayke: fcitx安装了吗?
<zenNama> Malayke: 选择用fcitx当你的输入法了吗?
<zenNama> Malayke: fcitx启动的时候, log里面显示装载sougou的so文件了吗?
<Malayke> 1. 1。我安装了输入法，2。我也启动了，貌似ibus和fctix都启动了，没提示错误，
<zenNama> Malayke: 不可能! xim只能有一个实例, ibus和fcitx不可能都启动还没提示错误.
<Malayke> 刚才把ibus卸载了，我在充气看下
<zenNama> Malayke: ... 你去看看 fcitx的文档好不好??
<zenNama> Malayke: 安装说明
<Malayke> 但是我这边有两个输入法，都在显示
<Malayke> sougou for linux 官网不是说 装好就能用么？
<zenNama> Malayke: 共产党还说打土豪分田地呢.
<Malayke> 那我充气以下在回来
<zenNama> 为什么要重启???!!!
<Malayke> 刚才把ibus卸载了
<zenNama> Malayke: 你解决的不是内核问题, 完全不需要重启.
<zenNama> Malayke: 请去看fcitx的安装文档
<Malayke> hao
<yunfan_chrome> Malayke: 恩  记得扣紧气嘴 免得你女朋友漏气
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 没有怎么关注显示器
<Malayke> 最新版的sogou输入法你用了吗？
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 那我在你这里注册个钩子 下次遇到跟我说下
<Malayke> #zennama
<zenNama> Malayke: 现在就在用
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 勾在你哪里
<Malayke> 那个ubuntu版本
<zenNama> Malayke: 不是ubuntu, 我不用这个
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 钩到邮件上？
<Malayke> zenNama: 那你用什么？
<zenNama> Malayke: 主要用win7, 迫不得已 用 arch
<Malayke> wa
<Malayke> 我也用arch
<onlylove> zenNama: 你让他重启去吧，估计是ibus啥的问题，怎么可能都有
<Malayke> 但是不太熟悉
<zenNama> onlylove: 都kill就好了
<Malayke> 我是linux新手，不太会用
<onlylove> Malayke: 赶紧给你女朋友充气去
<zenNama> Malayke: 我也不会用, 所以我都在用win7. win7下面状搜狗输入法特别简单, 特别方便, 从不出错
<Malayke> 你怎么知道我女朋友是充气的？
<onlylove> 你自己说的
<zenNama> onlylove: ubuntu14发布 + sogoupinyin输入法 让这个频道里有好多小白
<Malayke> 我写错了，是重启
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 介绍一下能在arm版linux系统下的网页浏览器，最好是有源码的，没有也可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458384 最近安装了arm版的debian系统，可是自带的网页浏览器不能用，在网上也没有找到相关的信息， 介绍一下能在arm版linux系统下的网页浏览器，最好是有源码的，
<^k^>  ─> 没有也可以！！ 在此谢过！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 empsson — 2014-04-21 15:05
<onlylove> zenNama: 我觉得我有必要弄个vm装14然后试下
<zenNama> onlylove: 恩你去试试看吧.
<Malayke> 大家等等我，我换成win7
<gebjgd> zenNama, 搜狗输入法  笑抽了
<lunix01> ？？？、
<onlylove> 擦，1G的镜像，闹哪样，这要上传到server，累趴下
<onlylove> 我在自己机器上试试吧……
<zenNama> gebjgd: 恩.
<zenNama> gebjgd: 挺好用的
<gebjgd> zenNama, 一没win
<gebjgd> zenNama, 二不用国产输入法
<Malayke> 我来了
<zenNama> gebjgd: 你用的难道不是国产输入法???
<Malayke> NND
<onlylove> 网易的镜像才300K的速度
<gebjgd> zenNama, googlepinyin
<gebjgd> zenNama, 不是
<zenNama> gebjgd: googlepinyin是国产的吧?
<gebjgd> zenNama, 显然不是
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那是google中国抄袭sougou的结果
<gebjgd> onlylove, 恩
<onlylove> gebjgd: 被自我安慰了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 起码比搜狗的踏实
<Malayke> 充好气了^_^
<Malayke> windows上搜狗输入法很好用啊
<Malayke> linux上我咋就用不来呢
<Malayke> 装上了还用不了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 就算windows上的智能abc，也是中国人写的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 华人
<gebjgd> onlylove, 华人！=中国人
<Malayke> #gebjgd 怎么@别人？
<gebjgd> Malayke, 昵称 tab
<Malayke> gebjgd： 酱紫么？
<zenNama> gebjgd: google pinyin不是google中国写的?
<happyaron> zenNama: 哪个googlepinyin？
<zenNama> happyaron: win下的
<Malayke> gebjgd: 哦哦懂了
<happyaron> zenNama: 哦
<gebjgd> zenNama, google没有google中国
<Malayke> 名字还要复制粘贴 真麻烦
<Malayke> 还是QQ还用
<Malayke> 好用
<gebjgd> Malayke, 傻
<gebjgd> Malayke, 别人昵称首字母  tab
<Malayke> gebjgd: 会用了
<gebjgd> Malayke, 自动补全
<Malayke> 名字双击一下就ok了
<gebjgd> Malayke, 马话疼 那个弱智到现在都不会这个
<gebjgd> Malayke, 双击干嘛
<Malayke> gebjgd: 嗯嗯 会了 谢谢你
<gebjgd> Malayke, 你蛋疼？
<Malayke> gebjgd: 对
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04如何添加通知区域的图标？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458385 ubuntu 14.04，安装了goagent，通知区域一直出不来图表，如何添加？ 网上查了一个方法，unity->panel添加白名单什么的，但是14.04没有这项 统计信息: 发表于 由 kampok — 2014-04-21 15:26
<gebjgd> Malayke, 多撸几把
<Malayke> gebjgd: 刚才在ubuntu上面折腾好久
<gebjgd> Malayke, 精液太多  需要射出
<Malayke> gebjgd: 你好淫荡
<gebjgd> Malayke, 还行吧
 * gebjgd 诚征二奶
<Malayke> onlylove 怎么退出了
<Malayke> 刚才玩儿arch的哥们儿也不见了
<Malayke> zenNama: 找到了
<Malayke> 我还是在虚拟机上玩儿ubun吧
<Malayke> gebjgd: 怎么发图片？
<gebjgd> Malayke, imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/450149 这货怎么老推荐
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ HuntKey 航嘉 SSB40 电源插座（新国标、4位、防雷保护） 低至9.5元（双重优惠）_优惠_家居生活_什么值得买
<imtxc> 根本就不能用啊
<imtxc> 洞太深了，国产插头够不着就
<Malayke> irc上发图片还得上传到http://imagebin.org/ 然后发送链接么？
<Malayke> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> Malayke, 只有弱智在聊天的时候才需要用图片表达自己的无知
<Malayke> gebjgd: 尼玛~~~~
<zenNama> gebjgd: 但是搞笑图, 我还是想发出来
<Malayke> 出现问题我截图发过来还不行么？
<gebjgd> Malayke, imagebin.org
<Malayke> gebjgd: 是要上传到imagebin.org，然后发链接么？
<Malayke> zenNama: 你用arch 用来做什么？
<zenNama> Malayke: 用来装逼
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin 2014壁纸大赛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458386 活动介绍 Linux Deepin2014即将袭来，Linux Deepin2014将携带全新的深度桌面环境2.0、万众期待的深谈和深度影院等一系列重大更新。无愧为Linux Deepin最好的版本！ 为此，我们正式开展Linux Deepin 2014壁纸大赛！还不赶快拿起
<^k^>  ─> 你的相机，为Linux Deepin 2014贡献最绚丽的壁纸吧！我们将获选壁纸添加进入Linux Deepin2014默认壁纸。 大赛活动页面：http://www.linuxdeepin.com/wa …
 * zenNama <- 表示自己用linux是为了装逼, arch是随机选择的. 
<Malayke> zenNama: 牛逼
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> 图片怎么了
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/306725
<imtxc> 发个表情好费劲哦，还要贴上去
<eexpress> imtxc: gebjgd这是更加装B。
<Malayke> 对呀
<Malayke> 发图片好麻烦
<Malayke> QQ爽
<zenNama> Malayke: qq也是一样的.
<eexpress> http://eexpress.github.io/ 截图贴图脚本。
<^k^> ⇪ t: eexpress.github.com
<Malayke> 但是QQ越来越臃肿了
<zenNama> Malayke: qq也是贴图然后发连接给你. 只不过客户端自己帮你实现了. 你也可以自己写脚本实现.
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚那是给你招的PM?
<adam8157> zenNama: ...
<Malayke> 我用mozllia thunderbird 上的irc
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我没关，不过他是CDO的
<zenNama> adam8157: 招PM呢? 我去
<adam8157> gfrog: oh
<eexpress> 蛋蛋朵
<adam8157> zenNama: 缺个M
<gfrog> zenNama: 怎那妈？
<Malayke> 还是老老实实的用windows 吧
<adam8157> eexpress: ee渣
<eexpress> 噶嘛朵
<zenNama> adam8157: lol~
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 2个都是坏蛋。
<Malayke> eexpress: 这是你弄的网站？http://eexpress.github.io/
<gebjgd> eexpress, 必须装逼
<Malayke> gebjgd: w我看你不用装了
<gebjgd> eexpress, 不然怎么能想薛老头子靠拢
<Malayke> gebjgd: 你已经是逼了
<gebjgd> Malayke, 我插逼
<eexpress> gebjgd: 额。你准备坐进去玩玩？
<Malayke> 原理linux珍爱生命
<gebjgd> eexpress, 是啊  上ccav 多tmd的风光
<eexpress> 学是可以的，别当场被抓。 gebjgd lol
<gebjgd> eexpress, 不怕
<Malayke> gebjgd: 你们在说什么呢？
<Malayke> 会被抓？
<Malayke> 黑客？
<Malayke> 哇哦
<gebjgd> eexpress, 那孩子果然傻
 * gebjgd 继续吃早餐
<eexpress> 黑客,,, 嫖娼呢。
<Malayke> gebjgd: 卧槽
<Malayke> 哦哦 明白了
<Malayke> gebjgd: 你不在中国么？
<Malayke> 这时候了还吃早餐
<Malayke> 还是撸多了，错过时间 了
<gebjgd> Malayke, 你猜
<Malayke> gebjgd: 你猜我猜不猜？
<eexpress> gebjgd: 你吃亏了。你lag
<Malayke> cls
<Malayke> 怎么清楚屏幕？
<Malayke> clear
<gebjgd> eexpress, 吃亏是好事
<Malayke> onlylove: 你来了？
<onlylove> Malayke: 刚刚代理服务器挂了 cc gebjgd
<Malayke> onlylove: 搜噶
<Malayke> hello
<^k^> Malayke:点点点.  15:54
<onlylove> C记也开始要捐钱了？
<Malayke> ^k^: 啥意思？
<^k^> Malayke, 不明身份的人，嗯，这是相当难以界定。  15:55
<Malayke> 我输入 /clear 怎么不会清屏
<happyaron> felixonmars: 你那还有别的已知问题不
<Malayke> onlylove: 能问你个问题么？
<onlylove> Malayke: 赶紧的
<onlylove> Malayke: 这边网刚好，忙得要死
<Malayke> onlylove: 好吧，那你先忙，我先谷歌
<Malayke> onlylove: 不会了再问你
 * gebjgd 看孩子去
<imtxc> adam8157: 当里个当~
<imtxc> eexpress: 早啊神
<loaden> 有用14.04的吗？
<loaden> ibus怎么变得这么难用了。默认直接就输入中文。
<onlylove> 直接输入中文还不好了，真是怎么做都有人喷
 * onlylove 在用最快的龟速下载1404
<loaden> 更多的时候还是输入英文的。
<loaden> 网址啥的。
<loaden> 用户名等。
<loaden> windows上默认也是英文输入。要输入中文，就要打开输入法。
<onlylove> 切，windows上就一个中文输入法，连英文输入法都没的多了去了
<onlylove> 搜狗拼音输入网址不小意思
<loaden> 我就说默认安装后。
<palomino|working> 可以按shift切换中英文嘛 loaden
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • KDE-4.13开始作死了。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458389 今天上午arch更新KDE 4.13，安装完了以后，系统时不时的freeze，检查下进程，发现一个叫baloo_file_extractor的玩意儿不停地占用CPU，吃进内存。 Google了一下这个“把撸”，嗯，头三个命中是这个： baloo.png 很好，当你
<^k^>  ─> 想“不把撸”，呵呵，提示把撸是KDE重要组成部分，不能阉割。。。 正在检查依赖关系... 错误：无法准备事务处理 (无法满足依赖关系) …
<loaden> 我知道可以切换。ibus的状态栏窗口总跟着输入焦点。
<loaden> 原来都是固定在右下角的。
<loaden> 或者自动隐藏的。
<loaden> 现在竟然跟着输入焦点跑了。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我喜欢跟着输入焦点的
<palomino|working> 固定在右下角找候选字好累
<loaden> 嗯。不知道为什么，ibus不搞选项。
<onlylove> ibus明明有选项
<loaden> 根本没有选项可以用。拼音还有个选项：默认是英文。
<loaden> 五笔没有。
<loaden> 拼音有。
<loaden> 海峰五笔或者极点五笔都没有。
<loaden> 我不用拼音。
<palomino|working> 额，五笔没用过
<loaden> ibus有可以修改配置文件来改变选项吗？
<onlylove> 你玩过没，我当年可是为了输入个汉字把ibus能点的地方都点了一遍，什么跟踪光标肯定有
<onlylove> 没有那是你的问题
<loaden> 你可能没安装14.04吧？
<loaden> 和原来不一样了。
<loaden> 在文本输入设置里。
<onlylove> 什么一样不一样，ibus还能变成fcitx？
<loaden> onlylove: 你好极端。
<onlylove> 你当win8呢，说变脸就变脸
<onlylove> loaden: 我没极端，你找不到就说没有
<loaden> onlylove: 你找给我看看。
<onlylove> loaden: 你知道我当年为了输入汉字要砸键盘的滋味？
<onlylove> loaden: 正好我有事要装搜狗的测试版，今下午在这呆着
<loaden> onlylove: 搜狗要先装fcitx
<onlylove> loaden: 我不至于没那点智商
<loaden> 只是一个模块。另外还没有五笔。
<lanking> loaden: ibus-setup，看看有没有你要的选项
<palomino|working> 光标跟随这个好像真不在ibus的设置里
<onlylove> loaden: 再怎么着我用了十几年了
<palomino|working> 哦..
<eexpress> palomino|working: 怎么会不在？
<palomino|working> 没找到呢 eexpress
<eexpress> lol 仔细找
<palomino|working> 仔细也没找到>_<
<palomino|working> 不过
<palomino|working> 我喜欢跟随的..
<palomino|working> 所以找不到也没关系。。
<loaden> ibus-setup可以关闭状态栏了。
<loaden> 这个不错。
<palomino|working> 话说。。。我家里电脑升级完14.04之后，托盘里显示不了应用图标了
<eexpress> 托盘不是有白名单
<onlylove> 靠，网易这时候抽风
<palomino|working> 没有吧，升级前还能显示。公司这台升级后也能 eexpress
<palomino|working> 家里升级出各种问题 :-/
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> [A
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<eexpress> 那些图标不能显示？
<palomino|working> 全部应用程序
<palomino|working> pidgin
<palomino|working> deluge
<palomino|working> amule
<palomino|working> xchat
<palomino|working> 之类的
<palomino|working> 没一个能显示出来的
<eexpress> pidgin在信息的里面。
<palomino|working> 只有系统自己那几个可以
<eexpress> 其他的，加白名单
<palomino|working> 音量、蓝牙什么的
<palomino|working> 没看到白名单亚，只有hidden
<roylez> palomino|working: 马渣渣
<palomino|working> ....
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/306732
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<eexpress> 就pidgin显示
<eexpress> 其他的破软件
<palomino|working> 额。。。btw,我用的xfce
<eexpress> shutter都显示啊。其他破软件，应该是没按照规矩登记mime-type
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 小白鼠的，自己折腾
<palomino|working> 不费力气了，回家重装
<zhpeng> shit shit shit shit
<zhpeng> bcao, shit
<bcao> zhpeng: senior哥你还活着呢
<zhpeng> bcao, 必须的
<onlylove> 不用GTK真麻烦
<zhpeng> senior哥在搞openvpn呢，累死我了
<onlylove> 为这事还要搞GTK
<zhpeng> bcao, 14.04了，你用了没
<bcao> zhpeng: 必须没用，我这么支持RHEL的
<bcao> 办公系统必须rhel啊
<zhpeng> bcao, 我在鸿毛一直是archlinux+ubuntu
<zhpeng> 哥反对fedora
<bcao> 哥 也不用fedora
<onlylove> bcao: 你在猫猫内部，当然可以用rhel，这些不在猫猫的，没法更新啊
<bcao> onlylove: 工作机有啥可更新的，不出问题就行了被
<onlylove> bcao: openssl出的这档子事情，你敢说你不更新？
<bcao> onlylove: 我吧我工作机硬盘格式化了，一重启什么都没了，然后我要换工位
<bcao> onlylove: 工作机上什么服务都没有怕啥openssl....
<bcao> 我就把手机更新了
<zhpeng> bcao, 哥的网盘遇到ssl漏洞了
<zhpeng> pan.navinfo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 企业云网盘 (@ navinfo.com)
<zhpeng> 补了
<bcao> zhpeng: 这是你的？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<zhpeng> bcao, 我们公司的
<zhpeng> bcao, 搭的
<adam8157> zhpeng: 好久不见...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 那是相当的。。
<zenNama> zhpeng: 给个1pb的企业级账号玩?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你去GTK的设置里面找下光标跟随看看
<zhpeng> 1pb。。
<zenNama> zhpeng: 1tb也行
<CyrusYzGTt> zhpeng§ 给个账号密码来，我看看有木有AV
<palomino|working> gtk的设置在哪里...
<zenNama> zhpeng: 支持云点播就行
<zhpeng> 有个毛
<zhpeng> 不支持
<zenNama> zhpeng: 那你们的网盘有啥好用的...
<zhpeng> 我们用的版本5的owncloud
<zhpeng> 版本6支持
<zhpeng> 擦。。公司内部用啊
<bcao> zhpeng: 云点播都不支持你说个ji...
<zenNama> bcao: +10086
<zhpeng> bcao, 你们就知道看片
<zhpeng> 看片到老子的百度云盘里去看！
<bcao> zhpeng: 可以像快拨 百度云一样么：）
<imtxc> zhpeng: 球个vim帐号
<imtxc> vip
<zhpeng> imtxc, 。。。。
<zenNama> imtxc: 我擦我刚还想说vim账号现在怎么都抢手了..
<bcao> zhpeng: 百度云 不支持3D播放怎么破：0
<imtxc> zenNama: 有没有支持在线播放种子的那种
<zhpeng> bcao, 你TM还要3d。。
<imtxc> zhpeng: ^^
<zenNama> imtxc: 有.
<bcao> zhpeng: 必须，小米电视支持
<imtxc> zhpeng: 有没有在线播放种子的帐号，不限时间的
<onlylove> 网易的网速真扯
<bcao> imtxc: 彩虹不错
<imtxc> bcao: link?
<zhpeng> 。。
<bcao> 支持迅雷和bt
<imtxc> zhpeng: 1tb 的网盘好多啊
 * zenNama 你们这些丧心病狂的人, 说了半天都不给link, 说个jb! 
<zhpeng> 我继续干活儿了
<bcao> imtxc: 没打开电脑好久了
<imtxc> 马蛋！！！
<bcao> 你搜下
<zenNama> zhpeng: 这么久不来, 马上就走?
<bcao> 彩虹云播
<zenNama> bcao: 已加入bookmark
<imtxc> 这俩 nick
<zenNama> bcao: 下次公司吃水果, 我帮你占位.
<imtxc> zenNama: 1tb 的网盘很多啊
<bcao> zenNama: 你是哪位？
<zhpeng> zenNama, 我时刻监视你们聊天
<zenNama> bcao: iMadper
<zhpeng> 我擦，啥时侯吃水果蛋糕的时候叫我啊
<bcao> zenNama: 乱改名
<zhpeng> 我TM请假去
<zenNama> imtxc: 要快的才行
<zenNama> bcao:
<bcao> 改回去
<imtxc> zenNama: baidu，360
<zenNama> bcao: 我名字多而已, 没有乱改
<imtxc> zenNama: 都很快啊
<zhpeng> zenNama, 改回去，你妹的
<zenNama> imtxc: 哦.
<bcao> zenNama, 改回去，你妹的
<zenNama> zhpeng: ...
<bcao> 真乖
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 和彩云 现在有 50TB
<zhpeng> 你已使用 726.9 MB，有效空间 3623.4 GB
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: link
<iMadper> bcao: zhpeng: 这个名字必须验证, 一验证就有op, 太高调
<CyrusYzGTt> 百度云 有 2T
<CyrusYzGTt> 微云 有  10T
<bcao> iMadper: 没事，我名字也有验证，但是没有OP ！！！
<zhpeng> 泥煤
<adam8157> iMadper: 被pulse虐了
<bcao> 微云是啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 喜闻乐见.
<adam8157> iMadper: 妈了个蛋, 烦死我le
<zhpeng> 我一直觉得ubuntu频道一直被红帽的占领了。。
<iMadper> adam8157: pulse只是用用户态的呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 我试蓝牙呢
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 中国移动的， 不过参加抽奖 第一次是可以抽到 50TB ,第二次 免费一年无限空间
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦... ...
<gfrog> zhpeng: 你不在帽帽了？
<zhpeng> g点蛙，我出来半年多了。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: zhpeng 比你先走吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: bcao 你还在帽帽么？
<bcao> zhpeng:比你先走吧
<zhpeng> 去年9月走的
<bcao> gfrog: 目测还在
<bcao> 没公司要我啊NNNNNNNNNND
<zhpeng> bcao, 草，哥去哪都senior，地位太高，没辙
<gfrog> zhpeng: 半年多？ 那没我走的早吧？
<zhpeng> 来，我收你
<gfrog> iMadper: 我9月
<zhpeng> 我也9月
<gfrog> zhpeng: senior兽医
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你在哪呢现在?
 * iMadper 搬个小板凳
<zhpeng> 听说占敏那个2B当libvirt头儿了？ redhat得是有多缺人
<gfrog> adam8157: 饿了
<zhpeng> 用这么丧心病狂的人
<iMadper> adam8157: zhpeng 现在在sex8做运维呢, 在菲律宾
<gfrog> zhpeng: 啧啧，木这么直接嘛
<zhpeng> 泥煤
<bcao> zhpeng: supoervisor
<gfrog> zhpeng: 还有好多帽帽的在呢，多不好
<bcao> zhpeng: 我要把你这句话复制到libvirt-qe channel去
<zhpeng> 可以
<zhpeng> 贴把。。
<iMadper> bcao: 等我先进去
<gfrog> zhpeng: 看来大家吐槽都很多。
<gfrog> iMadper: 球截图
<bcao> iMadper: 恩，我换个马甲
<gfrog> iMadper: bcao要是不帖就过去切丫jj
<zhpeng> 谁能带我进红帽参观日、
<imtxc> 我其实想要的是那个什么网盘的下载器
<gfrog> zhpeng: 你9月多少号走的？
<iMadper> bcao: 速度...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 到底在哪呢?
<bcao> gfrog: 你去死
<zhpeng> gfrog, 我忘了。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我在四维。。
<gfrog> bcao: 不帖就切jj
<zhpeng> adam8157, 中国航天下属。。
<gfrog> zhpeng: 弱爆了
<bcao> gfrog: 切你的
 * iMadper 表示, 目前该频道没有任何异动. 
<adam8157> zhpeng: 兽医 -> IT -> 航天......
<zhpeng> 我也算是航天人了，乃开始俯视你们
<bcao> zhpeng: 这般年干嘛去了，还以为你做马杭了
<bcao> 没上过微薄和IRC的
<imtxc> 就是好多分享种子用的那个网站叫啥来着
<zhpeng> bcao, 一心为公司
<zhpeng> bcao, 真的
<bcao> zhpeng: 真可惜irc没有吐的表情
<zhpeng> bcao, 真的真的
<gfrog> bcao: 咱说到做到，乃不帖就切jj以谢天下吧。
<zhpeng> bcao, 你绝对不敢。。
<bcao> gfrog: 你切吧，哥微观
<gfrog> zhpeng: 兽医你放卫星去了？
<zhpeng> 我在四维天天挖坑
<zhpeng> 搞一堆他们不会的搞不定的
 * gfrog lastpass 密码忘了…… cc freeflying 
<zhpeng> 然后对我客客气气的。。
<iMadper> zhpeng: 你在4维弄了好几只病猫/病狗什么的, 他们治不了?
<zhpeng> iMadper, 弄死你
<iMadper> zhpeng: ;-X
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • nvidia settings里的application profile怎么设 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458392 感觉可以像windows下那样设置具体应用使用集显还是独显，但是完全不知道怎么设置，没找到相关资料。 统计信息: 发表于 由 novesky — 2014-04-21 16:47
<zhpeng> 我一哥们儿说想去libvirt
<zhpeng> 而且拉不住
<zhpeng> 如何可破
<bcao> 来被
<bcao> 挺好
<bcao> zhpeng: 你们公司在哪办公
<bcao> 我想找个在软件园办公的
<onlylove> zhpeng: 让他去，等他想出来的时候把他踹回去，当初不让你去，你非去
<zhpeng> onlylove, 你是？
<onlylove> zhpeng: 我就是我
<gfrog> zhpeng: 去毛libvirt，maintainer走了，开发也走了一个又一个，贵libvirt不行了都。
<bcao> kvm也走光了
<loaden> hi,请问一下，ubuntu有没有把电脑当作无线发射器的软件？
<loaden> 只要有一台电脑能上网，就能变成一个无线路由器？
<loaden> 象win下的猎豹？
<iMadper> loaden: hostapd
<loaden> iMadper: 谢谢，我试z。
<jusss> onlylove: 看了一点scheme然后写了10次等差数列相加，全部错误，我是不是很不适合scheme
<onlylove> jusss: 你数学不好而已
<jusss> onlylove: 但是写common lisp却没问题
<onlylove> jusss: 你首先要把这个写成一个函数
<onlylove> jusss: 那就cl了
<onlylove> jusss: 函数式学一个就好
<jusss> onlylove: 可是我买了sicp这本书。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你先把你需要解决的问题写成数学问题，用数学函数描述
<onlylove> jusss: 然后再用函数式语言
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是傻，mit有免费的sicp
<onlylove> jusss: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Welcome to the SICP Web Site
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉c能很好的表达数学函数了
<onlylove> jusss: 函数式比C还擅长
<zhpeng> go语言是世界上最好的语言。
<zhpeng> 开吵吧。
<iMadper> go比php还好
<jusss> onlylove: 也符合人类习惯呀 那有把运算符放前面这种反人类习惯的
<onlylove> jusss: 赶紧去看黑客与画家
<onlylove> jusss: 到时候你就会觉得lisp才是拯救未来的希望
<jusss> onlylove: iMadper , (define (s n) (if (= n 0) 0 (+ n (s (- n 1))))) 问题出在哪了？
<iMadper> 懒得看.
<palomino|working> (s (- n 1))这块感觉少个运算符呢
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不是运算符, 是函数名
<palomino|working> 这样
<iMadper> palomino|working: 除非他传入的s是个函数.
<palomino|working> 果然我的智力不足以理解阿>_<
<onlylove> palomino|working: 比我强
<palomino|working> ...
<zhpeng> 这种写法本身就是反人类的。。
<jusss> iMadper: cl这样写完全正确 scheme却错误
<jusss> 真想不明白
 * gfrog 光顾着吹水，把开会忘了…… 擦
<adam8157> 那个0是个毛?
<iMadper> jusss: 完全正确你个头
<jusss> (defun sig (n) (if (= n 0) 0 (+ n (sig (- n 1)))))
<iMadper> jusss: sbcl直接报错好伐
<palomino|working> 0我猜是返回值 adam8157
<palomino|working> n=0时返回个0
<iMadper> adam8157: 0是, if语句成立时的返回值.
<adam8157> sigh, 忘了都
<iMadper> jusss: sig这个函数写对了.
<iMadper> jusss: 之前那个, 写错了. nnnd, 你那个函数, 连函数名都没有
<palomino|working> 这是啥语言阿
<iMadper> jusss: 又不是lambda, 还跟我说cl里面完全正确!
<palomino|working> 括号语?
<iMadper> jusss: 简直就是鬼扯
<jusss> iMadper: 函数执行没报错，(s 100)就报错 the object #[compound-procedure 11 sig], passed as the first argument to inter=-add , is not the correct type
<jusss> iMadper: 我在cl里跑就没报错呀
<jusss> iMadper: gcl
<iMadper> jusss: 你丫s是函数名, 干嘛跟n放在一个括号里?
<jusss> iMadper: scheme就是这样呀
<jusss> iMadper: scheme 就是函数名和参数在一个括号里
<jusss> iMadper: cl才是分开的
 * iMadper 我去..
<iMadper> jusss: 那你说, cl跑那个没问题?
<jusss> iMadper: 没
<iMadper> <jusss> iMadper: cl这样写完全正确 scheme却错误   ....
<jusss> iMadper: 对呀，(defun sig (n)... (define (sig n)...
<onlylove> 傻乎乎的没点简体中文就要点install，又傻了
<jusss> 难道我哪写错了？
<onlylove> u1404才要不到8G的空间安装，DEEPIN那个要10G，太扯
<iMadper> jusss: 没scheme解释器
 * adam8157 唉, 败给明文储存密码的网站了
<jusss> onlylove: debian更少
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<onlylove> 我还是喜欢fedora19的安装方式，都在一个页面点完了点安装
<onlylove> jusss: 我只是要实验下那么多人来问的搜狗咋回事
<onlylove> jusss: 我这种懒人，当然用debian
<jusss> iMadper: http://www.gnu.org/software/mit-scheme/
<^k^> ⇪ t: MIT/GNU Scheme - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<adam8157> happyaron: 在考虑要不要注销掉, nnnnd
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥网站啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 1404的codename是啥，那是牛还是角马
<adam8157> happyaron: 唉...
<happyaron> onlylove: trusty tahr?
<onlylove> happyaron: 刚开始安装被吓到了
<happyaron> onlylove: http://dict.cn/tahr
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ tahr是什么意思_tahr在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典
<adam8157> 羊
<iMadper> jusss: (define (sig n) (if (= n 0) 0 (+ n (sig (- n 1)))))
<onlylove> 居然是羊……
<iMadper> jusss: 这个, 没错, 刚试过了
<iMadper> jusss: http://repl.it/languages/Scheme
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ repl.it
<onlylove> 好多括号！
<jusss> iMadper: 你(sig 100)下
<adam8157> iMadper: 你scheme用sbcl?
<iMadper> jusss:    (sig 100)
<iMadper> => 5050
<iMadper> adam8157: cl才是sbcl
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没有scheme
<adam8157> iMadper: scheme用啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: sbcl是给stumpwm准备的. racket
<adam8157> iMadper: 我之前是用racket的...
<iMadper> adam8157: scheme我不需要呀, 需要的话用在线的, 或者racket
<jusss> iMadper: 我这也正常了
<adam8157> 看了几页就懒得看了
<jusss> iMadper: 奇怪呀，
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 你还会这个???!!!
<iMadper> jusss: 你丫的, 打错了估计
<onlylove> iMadper: 给他+q5分钟
 * iMadper adam8157 牛蛋蛋果然无所不知无所不晓无所不精通! 
<iMadper> ...
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: bye...
<happyaron> adam8157: 动作真麻利
<happyaron> iMadper: bye
<iMadper> happyaron: 我还活着?
<happyaron> iMadper: en
<happyaron> iMadper: 给自己+o啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，目前还活着
<iMadper> happyaron: 这年头儿, 发自肺腑的表扬一下别人都这么胆战心惊的...
<adam8157> 呵呵, 这样才够恐怖
<happyaron> haha
<iMadper> adam8157: 坏人!
<gfrog> happyaron: iMadper adam8157 绿帽子大战。
<iMadper> gfrog: 坏蛙!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • adobe flash player http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458395 adobe flash player安装完了 还是不能在网页上看视频是怎么回事 求助大神啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 cfcjd11 — 2014-04-21 17:26
<jusss> 这么多括号太容易打错了吧，不明白为什么这么设计
<iMadper> jusss: 不喜欢, 还非要用
<iMadper> jusss: 去玩ocaml去
<jusss> iMadper: 主要是想学一点点算法
<superman> --exclude=/home/superman/下载
<onlylove> jusss: 看算法导论去
<iMadper> jusss: 算法跟sicp有个毛毛蛋关系?!?!?!?!
<jusss> onlylove: 那更看不懂呀，看sicp都看不懂
<superman> 我在备份系统，这样可以只把‘下载‘文件夹的内容排除把？
<superman> 这个文件夹里东西太大了
<superman> 哪位大神解答下呀
<iMadper> jusss: 导论没有这个繁复.
<jusss> iMadper: sicp里面不是有一点简单的吗
<superman> --exclude=/home/superman/下载
<onlylove> adam8157: 你加密的硬盘，如果系统坏了，怎么恢复原来的数据？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我今天看u安装有加密home的时候突然想起来的
<adam8157> onlylove: 靠备份
<superman> onlylove, ：--exclude=/home/superman/下载
<onlylove> adam8157: 就是说……坏了就没了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 那我重新安装系统呢
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<onlylove> superman: 你给我发那个做啥，自己看tar打包的exclude选项
<adam8157> onlylove: ubuntu用的ecryptfs, 我用的dm-crypt
<huntxu> gfrog: 我要在mangle表的output改目标ip
<huntxu> iMadper: ^帮忙
<onlylove> adam8157: 我就是关心系统挂了，重新安装系统，我的东西还在不
<iMadper> luks?   onlylove http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566415
<^k^> ⇪ t: [SOLVED] Installing over existing LUKS+LVM partitions
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会网络.
<adam8157> onlylove: depends
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有de的系统去折腾pulse和bluetooth就是自虐....
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞同! 没有de, 就别有那些奇葩需求.
<iMadper> adam8157: 来个e18吧
<adam8157> iMadper: gnome和kde之外的搞这些一样是自虐
<iMadper> adam8157: 其他的, 看运气.
 * palomino|working xfce~~
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的wm, 都不能半透明.
<adam8157> palomino|working: 真心渣
<palomino|working> -_-
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不考虑起dm吧? dm + awesome
<iMadper> adam8157: 省去很多麻烦
<adam8157> iMadper: 我现在是被pulse坑
<iMadper> adam8157: 找hamo呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 找他干啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 他们组不是搞这个吗
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那个全局菜单怎么退出啊……
<adam8157> iMadper: 装上pulse之后音质变差, 然后偶尔连不上蓝牙的audio
<adam8157> iMadper: 他们绝对不理我的debian+awesome啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 音质变差你都知道?
<superman> onlylove, ：看help知道了，哈哈
<adam8157> iMadper: 破音了都...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我都没装这个...
<adam8157> iMadper: Lennart写的东西为毛全都是看起来各种牛逼, 用起来...
<iMadper> adam8157: 黑的好
 * iMadper 该下班了
<palomino|working> 不知道阿.. onlylove
<iMadper> adam8157: Lennart Poettering 总让我觉得后面是个动词...
<palomino|working> 一直痛恨全局菜单呢 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这东西太折腾了
<onlylove> palomino|working: vbox分辨率太低……
<palomino|working> 小屏幕全局也就全局了
<palomino|working> 大屏难受死了
 * adam8157 brb
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我这边啥都显示不全哪里找设置去
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 不知道
<jusss> palomino|working: onlylove, 加入我们fvwm大军吧
<palomino|working> 天哪
<palomino|working> fvwm..
<jusss> palomino|working: onlylove, 全快捷键操作
<onlylove> jusss: 一边去，我要给人实验sogou的
<palomino|working> 过于cool了 jusss
<onlylove> jusss: KDE比你那玩意儿舒服多了
<onlylove> jusss: 全快捷键操作，显示不全，有毛用！
<jusss> palomino|working: n个desk n个page 再开n个Xorg 和 n个外接屏幕，保准让你自己都找不到自己在哪
<jusss> onlylove: 什么显示不全？
<jusss> onlylove: 我fvwm连title和边框都没超省屏幕的
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，vbox640×480的分辨率，显示ubuntu1000多的分辨率，能显示全了就麻烦了
<onlylove> jusss: 你压根就没明白我啥意思，你窗口的体积已经超出我的分辨率了
<jusss> 。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 见鬼了，光标跟随确实找不到了
<jusss> 我还是玩游戏去吧 (exit)
<palomino|working> :-/ onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 缺省的方式不好么
<palomino|working> 很好，我很满意 onlylove
<palomino|working> 想改变的是刚才那个哥们嘛...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那哥们掉线了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还有，那个光标跟随，记得是scim设置里面的
<palomino|working> 额。。scim好多年没用过了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 连ibus-prefreence都没有是闹哪样
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> 擦，终于都退出了
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/306740
<onlylove> palomino|working: 是不是这个？
<palomino|working> 不是。。
<onlylove> 靠……找不到了
<palomino|working> 这个是正在输入的文字显示在哪里
<palomino|working> 没事，别找了。。
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363140
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 12.04中qt程序里ibus光标不跟随 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: longxin1991
<onlylove> 非要把它揪出来
<onlylove> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4986cc750101eio5.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ IBus 光标跟随失败问题的解决方法_不着边际_新浪博客
<onlylove> 行了，大概知道了
<onlylove> 大概是那货，断网装的，然后包没装全
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 再见Wubi：Ubuntu不再支持从Windows安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458397 　　Linux系统普及难，有一点原因就是安装不是太方便，Ubuntu Wubi则解决了大量普通用户想尝试Linux又怕难的问题，能够直接在Windows里以普通安装包的方式装上Ubuntu，还能和谐共存，不过即将在
<^k^>  ─> 本月底发布的Ubuntu 13.04上，Wubi要消失了。 　　Canonical的开发者Steve Langasek解释说，这么做主要是因为Wubi现在的问题太多了，比如无法检 …
<huntxu> gfrog: 一个表里面两条default路由会怎么样？
<gfrog> huntxu: 后面那条作废
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是前面那条嘛？
<gfrog> huntxu: 路由表是个链表，先查到哪个算哪个。
<gfrog> huntxu: linux的路由表是个链表，先查到哪个算哪个。
<huntxu> gfrog: 在我的环境里居然是前面的作废啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 高大上
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得路由是一条一条的读的？
<onlylove> gfrog: 从上倒下么不是
<onlylove> 640×480的分辨率，搞sougou pinyin……靠，我傻了
<huntxu> gfrog: 而且也不对啊，那些小范围的匹配应该总是在大范围的之前不是么
<onlylove> huntxu: 正确的做法是小的在前面，你要是不小心把大的放前面，后面小的没用呗
<huntxu> onlylove: 但是不对啊，我的列表里明明就大的在前小的在后，小的能生效啊
<huntxu> onlylove: 难道读的时候是从下往上...
<huntxu> gfrog: ?
<onlylove> huntxu: 傻了……iptables -F全部flush掉？
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥小/大范围匹配？
<gfrog> huntxu: 不太懂
<huntxu> gfrog: /0 /1这样啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 比方说，一个子网里面只允许特定ip 上网
<gfrog> huntxu: 先秀下你的路由表和策略表，别是路由从其他表里跑了
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是没从其它表里走我才奇怪
<gfrog> huntxu: 匹配策略了就在那表里一条路跑到黑啊，不会再去查其他的表的
<huntxu> gfrog: 现在的问题就是那表里不知道谁给加了两个default
<gfrog> huntxu: 那就贴那表来看看
<huntxu> gfrog: 然后ip route list显示在下面的那条被选中了 =.=
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 跪求开机执行 ubuntu desktop sharing 的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458398 跪求开机执行 Ubuntu desktop sharing 的方法 我想在WindowsXP端 用RealVNC通过网络监控 Ubuntu 。 在Ubuntu 配置好 desktop sharing ， 在WindowsXP 安装好 RealVNC 后，一切工作顺利。 但是当Ubuntu 重新启动后，必须
<^k^>  ─> 手工登陆Ubuntu。 才能让WindowsXP 的 RealVNC连接。 跪求Ubuntu 重新启动后，不用登陆，就能连接的方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lufeipeng3d — 2014 …
<huntxu> gfrog: 我直接写吧
<huntxu> gfrog: from 192.168.1.0/24 lookup xxx
<huntxu> gfrog: 然后xxx表的内容里有default  via 192.168.0.1 dev A
<huntxu> gfrog: default via 192.168.1.1 dev B
<gfrog> huntxu: 没metric？ 接口A没down？
<huntxu> gfrog: 然后我 ip route get 8.8.8.8 from [ip of dev B]
<huntxu> gfrog: 返回给我 via 192.168.1.1
<huntxu> gfrog: 没，接口A正常
<huntxu> gfrog: 关键是，ip route get 8.8.8.8 from [ip of dev A]就从main表读唯一一条 via 192.168.0.1是正常的
<huntxu> 所以我才会问是不是后面的取代了前面的
<gfrog> huntxu: 等下，你指定了from [ip of dev B]？
<gfrog> huntxu: 返回给你dev B的路由有错嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: 是啊，不这样它怎么会去lookup xxx
<gfrog> huntxu: 你指定了dev啊骚年。
<gfrog> huntxu: 难道你想让kernel把源地址是devB的ip的包从devA发出去？
<huntxu> gfrog: 问题是xxx那个表里有两个default，我想确定它是不是永远给我返回后面那个
<huntxu> gfrog: 当然不是，你的意思是我指定了from的ip，它会自己先找对应的dev？
<gfrog> huntxu: 重写rule，把所有流量都扔进这个表，然后再用devA试试。
<gfrog> huntxu: 试几次就能试出来了嘛
<huntxu> gfrog: 不对，其实我试试把那个xxx表里面的default via 192.168.0.1 dev A放到下面就知道了
<gfrog> huntxu: 就是
<huntxu> gfrog: del的时候报no such process lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 不懂，flush掉重新加
<huntxu> gfrog: 难道又是破centos6的bug...
<gfrog> huntxu: 不懂，没两块nic，没法给你试
<huntxu> gfrog: 把几张表的内容放一起显示了的样子...
<Ubuntu-ceo> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel irc.oftc.net #0x71 #0x71.org , visit : http://0x71.org , channel rule : Please dont said #channel and paste url , you will be kick by bot, msg skraito-0x71 if you been ban. For #ubuntu you'r ceo is one of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Core Member see this : http://0x71.org/0x71-xc-our-list-of-our-team/ , come to irc.oftc.net and use AstaraOS
<^k^> Ubuntu-ceo: ⇪ 0x71 True Jesus Church Hacker Team with Lord Jesus Christ | 0×71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<lainme> 这谁
<Archc>  不知道
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似是ip 肉特
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似是ip route 显示的问题。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: ……
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 显示那个表里面有 default via 192.168.0.1 dev A 但是删除的时候说没有
<gfrog> huntxu: 然后显示的时候还有？
<huntxu> gfrog: yes，太坑了
<huntxu> gfrog: centos >.<
<gfrog> huntxu: 找帽帽
<huntxu> gfrog: 我就说谁无缘无故往那表里面扔一堆没用的broadcast和local =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: yeah
<ggarlic> mutt
<felixonmars> happyaron: 没有了~
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical试图将XP用户吸引到Ubuntu 14.04 LTS上来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458399 来源：cnBeta 继发布服务器版Ubuntu 14.04 LTS之后，Canonical又宣布了全新的桌面版本。而随着Windows XP的官方支持在4月8日的戛然而止，Ubuntu的这次快速行动，能否将XP桌面用户顺利地吸引过来呢
<^k^>  ─> ？据Canonical所述：新版带来了一系列的改进，比如更平滑的体验、以及Unity(用户界面)的改良。 对于企业和个人用户来说，该OS还自带了诸 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 移动操作作系统混战 Ubuntu是否还有机会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458400 来源：中关村在线 　　android在智能型手机市场已达70%以上市场占有率，有的调查甚至显示已达80%，同时在平板计算机方面也已达50%以上。相对的，iphone只剩15%左右市场占有率，ipad系列也跌破
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Coverity报告：开源软件质量优于专有软件质量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458401 来源：ZDNet Coverity公司是开发测试领域的领导者，Coverity开发的测试套装产品可以自动测试源代码查找软件缺陷，这些缺陷可能导致产品出现崩溃、意外行为、安全漏洞或灾难性故障等情况
<lainme> 这位彻底成新闻帝了……
<Archc> 真的是奇葩
<onlylove> 唉……没办法咯
<onlylove> 不管是哪里的新闻，拽来就发
<onlylove> 都不知道哪里来的动力
<tracyone> 不好吗
<tracyone> 你们老了,木有激情了
<onlylove> tracyone: 你不知道那货和deepin的深仇大恨
<onlylove> tracyone: 好像整个世界都是deepin的水军
<onlylove> tracyone: 而且我们看新闻都直接看源地址的……他转发的那些，早上早看过了
<tracyone> 嘿嘿
<tracyone> 其实我刚上线
<onlylove> tracyone: 而且要命的是，那货重口味，中关村的枪手文章什么的，只要沾边，一概不放过
<happyaron> felixonmars: 悲剧，tray icon的crash没来得及修
<happyaron> felixonmars: 崩溃太多，修不过来啊。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39221
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | MtGox CEO的生命意义探索
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就不修咯
<happyaron> onlylove: 周五继续推新版
<happyaron> :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过我有问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 说
<onlylove> happyaron: 在ibus启动的时候，再跑一个sougou，真的不要紧？
<happyaron> 只是看谁先启动而已。
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天弄了个1404
<happyaron> 只要fcitx先启动，ibus爱干嘛干嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 两个都启动了貌似
<happyaron> onlylove: 你使用的时候是搜狗对吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 那样的话ibus跑着也没事，就是浪费点内存。
<onlylove> happyaron: 是的，ibus的灰色的
<happyaron> 嗯。
<onlylove> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/306751
<onlylove> happyaron: 感觉怪怪的
<happyaron> onlylove: 争取周五的时候把它隐藏掉。
<onlylove> happyaron: 直接宣布依赖关系，搞掉不行？
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正ibus也不干活，卸载了就是
<happyaron> onlylove: 然后unity就直接被搞掉了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠……
<happyaron> onlylove: unity现在硬依赖ibus，虽然可以在运行时不用。
<happyaron> 但是启动时要写ibus的gesettings值。
<happyaron> gsettings
<happyaron> 于是lol了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 这脑洞大了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<lainme> happyaron: 因为gnome的原因？
<happyaron> lainme: 不是，因为lightdm
<lainme> ……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04，gnome ,开机总是默认显示隐藏文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458402 可能当时home文件夹用错了sudo chmod -R 777,现在开机总是默认显示隐藏文件，怎么能还原为默认隐藏 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-04-21 19:52
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39227
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺基亚移动将被命名为微软移动
<onlylove> 微软并没有获得诺基亚商标的使用权，改名是势在必行。诺基亚是知名的手机品牌，改名可能会影响微软WP手机销量。
<onlylove> 还以为微软连商标一起买了
<onlylove> 结果人诺基亚不卖
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在问题是，如果其他系统上有ibus啥的，咋整，unity可就u一家
<happyaron> onlylove: 也没问题。
<happyaron> onlylove: 只要保证输入法常见的那几个环境变量ok就行。
<onlylove> happyaron: 是不是以后就不用啥ibus ibus-pinyin，就那一个包就够了，还是说，要fcitx
<happyaron> onlylove: 要fcitx
<Lukas1321> 我安装QQ了 但我不能登录
<happyaron> onlylove: 那东西依赖fcitx
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是1404我没装fcitx啊
<onlylove> Lukas1321: 官方的linuxqq？你能登录就麻烦了
<onlylove> Lukas1321: 协议过期了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你装搜狗拼音的话，要满足依赖关系，就会装fcitx
<Lukas1321> 通过wine安装了Windows版的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没见啊……
<happyaron> onlylove: 自己看看
<onlylove> happyaron: 也就说，偷偷装的fcitx咯
<onlylove> happyaron: 因为就那一个包
<happyaron> onlylove: 依赖关系装的，不是偷偷的。
<Lukas1321> QQ international
<onlylove> happyaron: 装那包的时候你没给我说又要那个
<onlylove> Lukas1321: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> Lukas1321: 腾讯极力反对你这么干
<happyaron> onlylove: 你是用软件中心打开deb装的？
<onlylove> happyaron: 双击deb
<happyaron> onlylove: 那样的话，会自动满足依赖关系
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，那会自动满足依赖关系
<onlylove> 靠，U没有aptitude
<happyaron> 默认没装，你可以自己装
<onlylove> 擦，内部错误
<onlylove> 算了，不管了，就那样去吧
<onlylove> 知道怎么回事就行了
<happyaron> en
<onlylove> 准备收拾下，安排cron，然后下班
<happyaron> 我还在加班。。。
<happyaron> 等release
<onlylove> happyaron: 好好加油，混好了我跟你混去
<onlylove> happyaron: 在这不知道什么时候被调走的日子真不好过，文思那边催，vmware这边赶进度，烦死了
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 给搜狗投简历吧，可能在招QA
<happyaron> onlylove: 输入法
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没做过qa
<happyaron> 那不知道了。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 安装了14.04，使用了搜狗拼音，之后注销会桌面无响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458403 如题。 安装了14.04，使用了搜狗拼音，之后注销会桌面无响应；可以ctrl+alt+f1进命令行 重启之后问题依然； 卸载搜狗后注销正常。 无人遇到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shoc
<^k^>  ─> kx — 2014-04-21 20:15
<onlylove> 下班
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 安装lamp环境问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458404 把ubuntu系统更新（sudo apt-get update）准备之后，安装LAMP（Linux+apache+mysql+php 分步安装）：首先 sudo apt-get install apache2 安装apache，完成之后测试在浏览器里输入127.0.0.1，会出现“It Works”则安装成功。1.png 接下来再
<^k^>  ─> 安装mysql，输入sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5，会自动下载并安装，其间会提示输入管理密码，安装完成之后，输入mysql -u root -p,进入“mysq …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 安装lamp环境问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458405 ubuntu系统更新（sudo apt-get update），否则接下来的有些软件不能安装，准备之后，安装LAMP（Linux+apache+mysql+php 分步安装）：首先 sudo apt-get install apache2 安装apache，完成之后测试在浏览器里输入127.0.0.1，会出现“I
<kengdie> 有人知道UBUNTU怎么设置虚拟WIFI么/
 * jiero_unfit 抱抱 roylez  freeflying  alpha080 caleb- CyrusYzGTt  fivesheep gfrog ggarlic  happyaron haroldwu miemiekurisu  ofan NoIE  October21 StarBrilliant wzssyqa yunfan perr  人生真好
<jiero_unfit> 有那么多可以后悔的事情
<StarBrilliant> jiero_unfit: ?
<StarBrilliant> 手包手包
<StarBrilliant> 抱抱
<alpha080> 没事别乱抱啊，我不喜欢死胖子的，嘎嘎
 * jiero_unfit 是瘦子，我想长胖
<October21> 今天怎么了？
 * jiero_unfit 忘了抱 stardiviner
<alpha080> 我喜欢活的，踩起来很舒服
<jiero_unfit> October21: 今天觉得我无论怎么努力都不能成功的，所以，只能继续努力了
<October21> 怎么会有这种想法？
<kengdie> 爪机搜索不到用内置工具设置的虚拟WIFI/
<October21> kengdie: 你的手机不支持adhoc模式
<October21> 这个可能需要补丁了
<October21> 现在的android手机还不支持吗？
<StarBrilliant> jiero_unfit: 我110斤……
<October21> 比我轻……
<jiero_unfit> StarBrilliant: 比我轻
<jiero_unfit> StarBrilliant: 你果然有 181cm。。。
<qinglan> VIM用的好痛苦，现在的程序员还有多少用Vim的？
<jiero_unfit> qinglan: 噢。有无数非程序员用 Vim
<qinglan> 额。。这是什么意思
<October21> qinglan: 你还没享受coding
<jiero_unfit> qinglan: 就是字面意思
<perr> qinglan: less xxx然后v编辑,一直这样子的呀
<jiero_unfit> qinglan: 别把vim当程序员专用
<qinglan> 额，我感觉IDE比Vim还用，为什么还有那么多人用VIm呢
<felixonmars> 因为那么多人觉得Vim比IDE好用
<October21> qinglan: 你还没有享受coding
<qinglan> 。。。
<StarBrilliant> qinglan: I use Vim
<October21> vim用来code很舒服
<qinglan> 好吧，问个问题。昨天装了14.04，发现conky在14.04下好多Bug
 * felixonmars 用 sublime text (逃跑
<October21> 不限于这个编辑器
<qinglan> 运行一下好多重影
<qinglan> 有谁知道怎么回事
<October21> qinglan: 论坛有教程
 * jiero_unfit 没用过 conky
<qinglan> 可以发图片么？
<qinglan> 怎么不能发图片
<qinglan> 怎么不能发图片
<October21> qinglan: 你看看topic
<October21> 这个频道的topic
<qinglan> 好的
<October21> 打开这个网址就知道怎么做了
<qinglan> 恩恩
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显示器不停的自动切换分辨率是发疯了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458406 我在笔记本上安装ubuntu14.04倒是一切正常。。。在台式机上遇到问题了 装完之后在登录界面输完密码，进入unity的桌面环境就悲剧了。。。请看我的Xorg.0.log文件中的几行 57.024] (II) intel(0)
<^k^>  ─> : resizing framebuffer to 1440x900 [ 57.025] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1440x900@59.9 on VGA1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none [ 62.076] (II) intel …
<October21> qinglan: dcc也可以用，不过我不知道怎么用，和服务器有关吧
<qinglan> dcc?
<qinglan> 还有，顺带问一下大家，前端工程师前景怎么样？
<October21> qinglan: dcc是irc的一个功能
<qinglan> 恩，新手莫怪哈
<StarBrilliant> October21: DCC不能群发
<October21> 我不知道
<StarBrilliant> https://github.com/m13253/imagebin.org-upload-script
<^k^> ⇪ t: m13253/imagebin.org-upload-script · GitHub
<StarBrilliant> 传图床用
<October21> 什么语言写的？
<StarBrilliant> Python3
<October21> 嗯，我还没python3
<October21> 我现在用#！
<StarBrilliant> https://github.com/m13253/elimage-vinergy-upload-script
<StarBrilliant> 这个
<StarBrilliant> bash写的
<October21> curl的
<October21> 其实我google到不少传code的脚本
<October21> elimage是最有个性的一个
<October21> 有代码高亮
<qinglan> 这是截图http://imagebin.org/306758
<StarBrilliant> qinglan: 看到了
<October21> qinglan: 什么问题？
<StarBrilliant> 但是我解决不了
<October21> 我没看明白
<qinglan> 有重影
<qinglan> 你看指针
<qinglan> 时钟的指针
<October21> 你觉得是什么问题？
<October21> 未来的程序员？
<qinglan> 我觉得是刷新的频率不够
<qinglan> 或者是绘制前没有去掉前面绘制的
<October21> 你可以试着去改配置
<qinglan> 而且，我发现，如果桌面接收到的鼠标单击事件过多，重影更多
<qinglan> 我改过，还是没解决问题
<October21> 每个电脑都有区别，为什么别人的配置就恰好适合你的桌面呢？
<qinglan> 这是运行几分钟之后的 http://imagebin.org/306759
<October21> 我个人感觉是conky就是那样的东东
<zenNamaste>  
<zenNamaste> [Mon Apr 21 2014]
<zenNamaste> *** Topic for #ubuntu-cn: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧:
<zenNamaste>     http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛
<zenNamaste>     http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC ||
<zenNamaste>     Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享
<^k^> ⇪ t: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zenNamaste>     图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> zenNamaste:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<imtxc> freeflying: 我错了，开始不应该跑那么猛
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天一圈都下不来了，膝盖受不了了
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于UbuntuKylin14.04正式版安装后产生的问题，求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458407 1.安装的wine-QQintl打开后出现的QQ界面最小化后点击右上角的小图标怎么按也出不来那个QQ界面怎么办？ 2.用命令打开的QQ，在终端里出现了好多err，但是没有影响使用，是为什么？
<^k^>  ─> 而且把命令框关掉QQ也就自动关掉了，怎么样能够关掉那个命令框而不会关掉QQ？ 3.我查了好多文献根本没有看见关于对BRL-CAD这款基于Ubun …
<cbsw> 终端使用一些命令后显示奇怪字符，然后所有输入输出都显示乱码怎么解决?
<cbsw> 比如一不小心 curl 了一个压缩文件，然后整个终端显示都乱掉了
<October21> cbsw: reset
<zenNamaste> October21: +1
<October21> 我有时发现这样做后还是不能搞定
<cbsw> 是ssh额，一reset后就直接退出来了
<October21> 好像还有个命令吧？
<zenNamaste> October21: 如果是中断乱掉, 一般都可以.
<zenNamaste> October21: 如果还有别的问题, 就不好说了
<October21> 其实我一般X掉……
<cbsw> 终端ssh远程机器，然后乱掉了，怎么能不使ssh退出的情况下恢复
<October21> cbsw: 你可能需要screen tmux类工具了
<zenNamaste> cbsw: reset为什么会断开???
<zenNamaste> cbsw: 我不是很相信reset会让ssh断开
<cbsw> 刚才reset之后就回到本地机器了
<zenNamaste> cbsw: 我要自己测试一下
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：14.0使用ndiswrapper后找不到无线网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458408 今天试了一下用ndiswrapper装windows的无线网卡驱动，但是没用，重启了之后就看不到无线网卡了，原来是正常的，也能上网，有没有人知道怎么弄啊？ 应该是Intel Corporation Centri
<^k^>  ─> no Wireless-N 1000的无线网卡 *-network description: Ethernet interface product: NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14E4:16B1] vendor: Broadcom Corporation [14E4] physical …
<zenNamaste> cbsw: 肯定是你的server 蛇精病, 我的ssh不会断开.
<zenNamaste> cbsw: 你能重现你的那个问题吗?
<cbsw> zenNamaste: 测试了下发现是guake的问题，换了lxterminal之后就不会断开了
<zenNamaste> cbsw: 是学生吗? 学生用guake不吉利的.
<cbsw> zenNamaste: 自从大二开始用guake，已经3、4年了
<chenxiongfei> 请问下 有ubuntu 14.04的用户吗？
<chenxiongfei> 一个输入法问题，搞了两天了，郁闷了，我输入法怎么重装，都没解jue
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: ... 最近全都是输入法的问题.
<October21> 还是我安于现在的输入法……
<chenxiongfei> 输入法，打某些字，比如 'xiong' 'yue' 都有问题，无论我输入法怎么换，貌似还是这样的问题。请求帮助
 * zenNamaste 其实, 为什么所有问输入法问题的人, 都不描述问题? 
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 我帮大家问一个最最简单的最最有用的问题, 你用的是fcitx还是ibus?
<chenxiongfei> cbsw: 你目前怎么弄？
<October21> 老兄，你至少要说你用了什么输入法，安装了什么输入法
<cbsw> chenxiongfei: ？
<October21> 你什么都不说，我们也不是你肚子里的蛔虫，怎么知道你怎么想的
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 我安装fcitx-pinyin、sougou,跟ibus-sunpinyin ibus-pinyin都试过了
<zenNamaste> xiong会有什么问题???
<zenNamaste> 难道你装了绿坝, 所以屏蔽了胸这种敏感的字眼?
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你觉得你有说清楚你的问题吗？
<chenxiongfei> October21: 我目前输入法还是出现问题
<October21> zenNamaste: +1
<October21> 你原来是什么输入法，正常否
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 是你输入xiong之后没有候选字?
<October21> 后来做了什么动作
<October21> 输入法怎么了
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: October21   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=458177
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 还是啥? 别的字都没问题?
<^k^> ⇪ t: 【ubuntu 14.04 64bit】常用输入法和字体不能正常使（简单解决） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: alexshots
<freeflying> imtxc: 你还是慢慢来吧，每个月加量不要太多
<chenxiongfei> 其他字还有问题，如果输入法连自己名字都打不出来，我比较着急呀。
<October21> 急也要说清楚问题
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩，不慢慢来也没办法了，我得去医院了
<October21> 我们得知道你的问题才能帮你解决
<imtxc> freeflying: 路都不能走了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫怎么了??!!
<freeflying> imtxc: 你这太狠了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫不是橡胶跑道嘛??
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 跑步过量，膝盖挂了
<freeflying> imtxc: 你是不是跑步的姿势不对啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 很可能是
<chenxiongfei> alexshots: 那是一位台湾佬呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 还好我懒, 休息好多天才跑一次....
<freeflying> imtxc: 我最多的一个月跑了250+km
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我去, 别耽搁, 找人带你去医院吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste, freeflying 今天去一步都迈不开了，快走都不行
<freeflying> imtxc: 不动的时候膝盖痛不痛呢
<chenxiongfei> October21:  freeflying imtxc 你们难道都没遇到输入法的问题吗？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 奶奶的, 你丫连髌骨带都没用吧?
<imtxc> freeflying: 不动一点都不疼啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 应该问题不大
<chenxiongfei> ALL：你们升级了ubuntu 14.04了吗？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 问题不大
<freeflying> imtxc: 以后你每次跑完记得用冰块敷敷
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 申请十天在家办公就好了
<October21> chenxiongfei: 我不动输入法，所以我没动
<imtxc> freeflying, zenNamaste 坐着弯腿伸腿也不疼
<chenxiongfei> October21: 你目前也是这样的情况吧？
<October21> chenxiongfei: 我动输入法会看看别人的教程
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你橡胶跑到都有这问题? 记得补钙吧孩子
<freeflying> imtxc: 感觉问题不大
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 最近还是别跑了.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 球推荐盖片
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩，休几天
<October21> chenxiongfei: 我的发行版安装fictx就很正常……
<chenxiongfei> October21:  但是我看了教程也还出现这样的问题，目前还在寻找办法
<freeflying> imtxc: 多吃蔬菜水果
<freeflying> imtxc: 钙片意义不大
<chenxiongfei> October21: fictx-sunpinyin ?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 刚开始两天很轻松，就没注意
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, 我吃自然之宝的钙镁锌. 你如果能接受, 很多动物肝脏都很好
<October21> chenxiongfei: 自带的拼音啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... 撸多了缺钙的.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 所以, 中国青年普遍缺钙的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我可没有在黑你的意思啊
<imtxc> 到底热敷还是冷敷，到底脚掌着地还是后跟着地
<chenxiongfei> October21: OMG！是不是要remove ibus-&
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我很缺钙啊
<cbsw> 国外网速真TMD爽，刚才在DO拖500M的android-studio，10s就搞定了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ndbm库从哪里下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458410 在gnu仅找到了gdbm，不是一个系统的，接口不兼容，怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 aitazhixin — 2014-04-21 22:12
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对呀. 吃嘛, 又不贵.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 后脚跟, 正常人都这样
<chenxiongfei> October21: 是需要干掉ibus-*
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 给个链接
<October21> chenxiongfei: 我我用ubuntu时就是用ibus-sunpinying
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 自己jd搜吧
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你要做什么修改呢？
<October21> 换sougo？
<chenxiongfei> October21: 我不需要做任何修改
<chenxiongfei> October21:  你打名字试试；如xiong
<October21> 你现在安装了几个输入法框架？
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 乃体会很深啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=%E8%87%AA%E7%84%B6%E4%B9%8B%E5%AE%9Di%20%E9%92%99%E9%95%81%E9%94%8C.&enc=utf-8 这个？
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 问题是, 如果你还开着ibus, 你的fcitx肯定起不来呀
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 自然之宝i 钙镁锌. - 商品搜索 - 京东
<October21> chenxiongfei: 我的本来就是正常啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 咳咳, 候总, 不要调皮
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 卸载了
<October21> chenxiongfei: 那你有什么？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: tnnnd, 怎么这么贵
<October21> fictx，ibus二选一
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你一个都没？
<imtxc> 还是第三方的
<chenxiongfei> October21: 我用ibus-sunpinyin 但是xiong字打不出来
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 看看gnc的?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: gnc便宜一些应该
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你知道ibus是什么东东吗？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫把那个 i 去掉, 能搜到多一些
<zenNamaste> .... .... 怎么一会儿ibus一会儿fcitx... 到底用的是啥?   cc October21 你看懂了吗? 我智商不够用了
<imtxc> z
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好多种类啊
<October21> zenNamaste: 他没理解linux下输入法怎么回事了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 做了一组半俯卧撑，手抖，打字老错
<October21> 所以安装了各种东西
<chenxiongfei> October21: 按照论坛实验下 ibus-rime 试试这个
<zenNamaste> October21: 其实我也没理解...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 多少个?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就站着的那种，连续最多30个，做了5组
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不过我做的幅度比较大
<freeflying> happyaron: 咋还这么多人问输入法呢
<October21> zenNamaste: 我的理解是框架搭台子，输入法场戏
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 囚徒.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 试立刻一下引体向上，一个都没成功。。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 液体的靠谱还是咀嚼的
<October21> s/场/唱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有钱就买液体的呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 组合补起来？
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你能听懂我的话吗？
<imtxc> 满300-70 来着
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实保证每天一袋蒙牛, 钙就够了吧...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不喝
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不够毒的
<October21> chenxiongfei: ibus fcitx都有rime输入法……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... 买风行呀, 买香满楼呀
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你弄清楚这些再折腾输入法
<chenxiongfei> October21: ibus 是输入法框架
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 牛奶还有蛋白质, 有助于你重建肌肉
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还有各种盐分, 运动后补充各种盐分
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你没框架，怎么用输入法
<chenxiongfei> October21: ibus-sunpinyin  ibus-pinyin 我试过了，目前还是没打出来
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.Hkka05&id=16156347668
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 香港品牌 优质奶品 营养丰富 香满楼纯牛奶250ml*16 牛奶 饮料-淘宝网 价格:49.50
<October21> chenxiongfei: 现在linux下输入法不一定有win下那麽傻瓜式的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这是个啥，靠谱么
<imtxc> 快递费好贵
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我去, 香满楼这么高大上的品牌, 你问我靠谱吗...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://chaoshi.detail.tmall.com/item.htm?&spm=a230r.1.14.60.q57Tgd&userBucket=6&id=18903125727  风行
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你要说一些特殊字符打不出来我还信
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【天猫超市】风行纯牛奶6联包200ML*6盒/组 营养健康早餐奶-天猫超市-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了-上天猫，就购了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我先来一瓶那个试试
<October21> chenxiongfei: 有图有真相……
<chenxiongfei> October21: 同样我没表示清楚我的问题，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=458177 参考 alexshots的 那个拼音que 和qiong这2个拼音不正常。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 牛奶诶, 你看看一号店有没有这牌子
<^k^> ⇪ t: 【ubuntu 14.04 64bit】常用输入法和字体不能正常使（简单解决） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: alexshots
<chenshaoju> fdb713: =3=
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 然后凑到免运费
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 钙片，100片够一个月了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 老子今天的还没吃, 现在去吃.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 液体的这个味道怎么样
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 液体的, 是胶囊!!! 没有味道!!!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我没试过咬开...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ... 那你吃的啥
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 咀嚼的？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我都吃过...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 咀嚼的好吃不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我现在吃的是口服的, 用水冲下去.
<imtxc> 那还是液体的吧
<imtxc> z
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 口服的？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是, 就是, 药片
<freeflying> imtxc: 还有每次大量出汗后记得补盐
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你去找, 燕塘/风行/香满楼 的牛奶, 都很好.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://item.jd.com/740977.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【自然之宝液体牡蛎壳提取物软胶囊】Nature's Bounty自然之宝 液体钙软胶囊300粒（美国原装进口）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这个性价比好高，无货
<imtxc> 300 粒
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你试试google pinyin
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 软软的胶囊这个是
<October21> ibus有这个包
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/740978.html  这个更便宜... 有货... 不过不是液体的.
<freeflying> imtxc: 别花冤枉钱了，这些钙片都是忽悠
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【自然之宝钙加D咀嚼片】Nature's Bounty自然之宝 牡蛎壳提取物咀嚼片300片（美国原装进口）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:119.00
<imtxc> freeflying: 额
<October21> chenxiongfei: 我之前也发现sunpinyin中有错字，但不记得了……
<freeflying> imtxc: 多吃水果和蔬菜才是正道，真要吃，药店里随便买瓶国产的几块钱得即可
<imtxc> freeflying: 关键现在明显就是缺东西哇
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实吧, 牛奶补充盐, 蛋白质, 钙 什么的, 每天保证一包, 挺好的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩
<lunix01> ,
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不爱喝毒牛奶, 就去吃老皮鞋, 差不多
<October21> chenxiongfei: 你拿ibus-googlepinyin试试，我有点事去了
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.runnersworld.com
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Running Shoes, Gear, Tips, Training, Reviews, News | Runner's World
<freeflying> imtxc: 多看看这个上面的文章
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我错了.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 啥
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我觉得刚才我一说撸多了会缺钙, imtxc 一下子变得巨紧张..
<freeflying> zenNamaste: lol
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你也发现了?
<freeflying> zenNamaste:
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubutu14.04安装龙井qq后,自改字体，部分乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458411 在启动栏找到文件，按ctrl+H,找到.longene/qq2013/drive_C/windows/fonts 替换里面的字体，改为米黑，重启qq后，界面字体变成米黑，但是qq群里的字体变成方框的乱码 统计信息: 发表于 由 joe
<^k^>  ─> 1122 — 2014-04-21 22:17
<chenxiongfei> ^k^:  你是机器人？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我会怎么样子，如果我有硅的心脏？  22:37
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 啊？这样的问题你都能回答？
<lunix01> 我想问下/topic怎么不能用
<lunix01> 这个频道
<zenNamaste> lunix01: 跟频道没关系, 跟你的irc client有关系
<New_V> ^k^  你好
<lunix01> 不会吧，什么irc可以
<zenNamaste> 我去, mirc...
<chenxiongfei> ^k^：因为我每次看到你发都是ubuntu有关的帖子，因为你是传说中的IRC机器人
<zenNamaste> lunix01: 正常的, 都行, 不过可能出现在connection页面, 而不是出现在当前页面.
<lunix01>   用thunderbird也不行？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这些牛奶都广东的嘛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 毛，我看到他们说膝盖伤了就好不了了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不过我缺的不仅仅是钙
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 维生素更缺
<New_V> 看来不是机器人嘛，没有回复
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我去, 你秒刷四句话
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> lag: 280
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 维生素, 靠上午吃水果嘛~
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 金属类, 靠动物内脏
<lunix01> zenNamaste:那你用的啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 相比之下, 蔬菜的能力弱一些
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你吃金属啊
<chenxiongfei> New_V: IRC机器人要比你想象的聪明
<zenNamaste> lunix01: /ctcp nickname version  可以看别人的client
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 要有金属离子呀...
<New_V> 怎么回复别人呢，可以不用手工打人名吗
<chenxiongfei> ALL：有系统运维人员吗？
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 那叫盐
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 有机的也叫盐嘛?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 羟基磷酸钙 之类的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦, 貌似也是盐
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 有机盐/无机盐
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 我发现了...
<imtxc> 有机当然有盐。。。
<lunix01> mIRC是很垃圾吧，命令都不能用。。。？
<zenNamaste> 我看到酸字之后, 意识到了... <-  脑残无药可救
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 水产专业属于文科么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是, 农学
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦哦，这个跨界比较大
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 水产养殖学主干学科:生物学、环境科学、水产学 主干学科 主要课程:鱼类增养殖学、甲壳动物增养殖学、贝类增养殖学、水产动物.
 * imtxc 睡觉，明天还早上班呢
<lunix01> KSIC
<happyaron> freeflying: 是因为bug多么。。。
<New_V> 有没有有趣的IRC频道介绍下呢
 * zenNamaste 碎叫
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 上搜狗输入法吧
<happyaron> zenNama_Sleeping: ...
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<gansteed> join #jxufe
<happyaron> 我才刚到家……
<happyaron> 你们都睡了就。。。
<gansteed> 苦逼码农判断无误-，-
<happyaron> gansteed: 毛儿
<happyaron> gansteed: 我还真不是码农
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron才是高大上啊
<gansteed> happyaron, 纳尼。。很少见非码农玩IRC。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪有你高达
<freeflying> happyaron: dios啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 有老婆孩子，有房子车子。是我能比得了的么。。。
<happyaron> felixonmars: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/ 小版本更新
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<happyaron> felixonmars: 托盘崩溃没修
<happyaron> felixonmars: curl换gnutls了
<freeflying> happyaron: 你没我老吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 这倒是。
<felixonmars> :O
<wzssyqa> nss, openssl gnutls 这堆东西当时成环的依赖，真恶心
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 你海淘了啊
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 新工作咋样啊
<lunix01> happyaron: 你胸真大!
<happyaron> freeflying: 没啊
<happyaron> lunix01: wtf？
<lunix01>   啊，怎么发这了。。。
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 感觉还行
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 不错
<happyaron> lunix01: 我是爷们唉
<wzssyqa> fr
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 琐碎了点
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 哦，具体干啥啊
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 新公司干啥的
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 修mips64el 上的各种编译不过
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 造显卡，cpu，imagination，收购mips的那个
<freeflying> wzssyqa: nani? 搞mips?
 * lunix01 嗯
<freeflying> wzssyqa: imagenation?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 嗯，
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 高大上啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 和你foundation竞争的是吧。
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 你摸才高大上
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 合作。。。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 屌丝屌丝
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 你们正规军，我们现在就是游击队
<freeflying> 话说你们谁能弄到18摸的工牌啊
<happyaron> freeflying wzssyqa 你们都是靠谱的做硬件生态的。我这才是全球最不靠谱软件公司。
<freeflying> happyaron: ubuntu, 真正的高大上啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 毛线，那你跑啥。
 * wzssyqa 本来是专修各种不服，现在是被各种不服修
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥意思？
<freeflying> happyaron: 屌丝在高大上公司混不下去了，只好撤了
<happyaron> freeflying: 不跟你抬这个杠了。
<chenxiongfei> 哈哈
<chenxiongfei> October21:  解决了
<chenxiongfei> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<chenxiongfei> 原来只是sunpinyin有bug
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 上搜狗拼音吧
<happyaron> 哥支持你
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 搜狗好烂的
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 怎么呢
<chenxiongfei> happyaron:   我下午添加一个源，升级以后，惊讶了，一下子4-5个包
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 周五那个源就被砍掉了。
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 这周五会发新版
<happyaron> 如果是ppa的话，那正常
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 那个源的确是sougo的，当时我就惊讶了
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 神马源，看看
<chenxiongfei> 输入法刚刚好，喜悦中……
<happyaron> lol
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 你是什么system？
<happyaron> debian
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: Wow!,老玩家了？
<happyaron> 还行吧
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 何不尝试下ubuntu lts 14.04呢
<happyaron> 我有病啊。
<lunix01> debian好
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 问个问题，输入法的 选择全拼跟那个半圆/全圆的悬浮框，学名叫什么（不是托盘）
<happyaron> 你是说状态栏么
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 那个玩意跟着我输入框走，太碍眼了
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 稍等，我去找找
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 这个输入法的状态栏，为什么不能自动隐藏呢
<happyaron> 我很久不用ibus了
<happyaron> ubuntu上的ibus已经残废。
<happyaron> 如果你不信我的话，咨询 freeflying
<felixonmars> arch 上的也是残废...
<felixonmars> 我都不知道怎么调试...
<happyaron> 话说我都有点懵了，刚才说了没，周五再发新版。
<chenxiongfei> freeflying: felixonmars 那你两个一般用什么
<felixonmars> happyaron: 好像没说 xD
<felixonmars> chenxiongfei: fcitx
<happyaron> felixonmars: 嗯，周五更新，tray icon那crash估计肯定会修了。。。
<felixonmars> 赞...
<happyaron> 今天修的都是更容易在ubuntu上崩的bug
<happyaron> 没办法
<chenxiongfei> ibus；还是挺赞的，scim真心不喜欢
<lunix01> ibus
<felixonmars> scim 已经算是 dead end 了吧
<felixonmars> https://www.archlinux.de/?page=PackageStatistics 没有任何一个基于 scim 的输入引擎 (scim-*) 达到 1% 的使用率...
<^k^> ⇪ t: archlinux.de - Package statistics
<felixonmars> ibus-* 和 fcitx-* 还是很有几个的, 尤其是 fcitx-* 很多
<wzssyqa> freeflying: linaro 战斗力就是好。arm64都进debian port了
<lunix01> scim 停止开发了,绑定了太多东西
<lunix01> UIM是啥
<felixonmars> uim 是日本流行的输入法框架把
<felixonmars> *吧
<felixonmars> 不过从我刚才页面的统计上, 使用率也不怎么行...
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 必须得啊
<felixonmars> 也就是即使对日本人来说, 日语输入法里面 fcitx-mozc 和 {ibus,fcitx}-anthy 还算主流
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 刚得到回复，我的也排上队了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 啥
 * wzssyqa 正在辛苦的bootstrap java
<freeflying> wzssyqa: mips64el?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 进debian-ports
<wzssyqa> freeflying: y
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 你活着吗？ ibus-daemon -drx 就隐藏ibus 输入法状态栏了
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 神奇阿
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 我活着呢，但我不用ibus
<felixonmars> 那三个参数只是 daemonize replace 和 enable xim 吧...
<felixonmars> 直觉上和状态栏无关
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你的机器多少核
 * happyaron 表示无从调试
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 4核龙芯
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 干，又出来了，蛋蛋碎
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: lolk
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 如fcitx门吧
<happyaron> 入
<freeflying> wzssyqa: imagenation搞龙芯啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: imagination搞mips64el，龙芯是唯一价格合理，性能正常的机器啊
<lanking> chenxiongfei: 状态栏可以在 ibus-setup 里选择隐藏
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 这不搞不到mipseb的机器，debian的mips架构已经给亮红牌了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: lol
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 龙芯那货如何呢
<wzssyqa> freeflying: mipsel/mips64el暂时看起来安全
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 性能不太能对得起价格，俩机器三个月重新编译一遍仓库吧
<chenxiongfei> lanking: 但是现在没有了
<chenxiongfei> lanking: 没找到隐藏
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 差不懂就这性能，别跟x86比
<chenxiongfei> lanking: 我用的是ibus-pinyin，没找到隐藏状态栏，可否提供参考
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你还是去搞powervxr的东西吧
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 那个比mips靠谱多了
<wzssyqa> freeflying: powervr？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 嗯
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 你这是玩小企饿输入法的节奏阿
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 那东西是显卡啊，太高大上，搞不了
<lanking> chenxiongfei: 在终端运行 ibus-setup 后，第二个选项就是输入法状态栏的，选择不要显示就好了
<felixonmars> chenxiongfei: 都来玩 fcitx 吧 lol
<chenxiongfei> lanking:  我的天 阿
<chenxiongfei> lanking:  wo shu ru fa mei le
<alvin_rxg> chenxiongfei: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *S<]5^_>*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<lanking> chenxiongfei: 你做了什么？
<chenxiongfei> lanking: 听你的取消了第二个的勾
<chenxiongfei> 真的很不幸运
<lanking> chenxiongfei: 不是勾勾，是 General 选项卡下面的 "Show property panel"，是下拉选择项。
<chenxiongfei> 我将 show icon on system tray 取消了
<chenxiongfei> lanking: 非常感谢，我看到了
<chenxiongfei> thanks!
<kengdie> ubuntu就完全不能ROOT登陆吗？
<kengdie> 我刚玩LINUX Shell命令不太熟/
<kengdie> 现在想删除一个交换文件
<wzssyqa> kengdie: passwd root
<wzssyqa> kengdie: sudo rm
<kengdie> 。谢谢/
<wzssyqa> kengdie: 启用root的话，就是passwd root
<wzssyqa> kengdie: 正常的话，需要root权限时，就用 sudo
<kengdie> 用的是ubuntu的衍生版/
<wzssyqa> kengdie: 都差不多，都是用的debian 的shadow
<kengdie> swo swp那个是VIM的文件/
<kengdie> 我想修改一个文件/
<kengdie> 修改了/
<kengdie> 然后再次进入发现提示我要删除这个文件
<kengdie> - -找到了/
<kengdie> rm apps.css.swp提示无此目录或文件/
<kengdie> 是因为隐藏文件么/
<kengdie> 可以额了= =没看到文件前面的。
<kengdie> :'(心碎/vim各种不会用
<jokers> 如果我的UB13.04一直检测不到新版本，应该从哪方面入手解决？ 除了重新格盘？
<chunyang> jokers: xx检测xx？
<jokers> chunyang：网上查过很多有提到源的问题，是指先尝试更新源吗？
<chunyang> jokers: 你说的新版本是比13.04更高的，比如14.04?
<chunyang> ^ 不清楚Ubuntu能不能直接升级
<jokers> 对
<jokers> 想升到13.10
<chunyang> 13.04的源中的软件应该都是13.04专用的
<jokers> 有文章提到过可以通过update - manager -d 命令升级什么的
<jokers> 但尝试过两三天都提示未检测到新版本，所以不知到该从哪里下手。。。
<chunyang> http://www.tecmint.com/upgrade-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-to-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Upgrade Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) to Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)
<jokers> ⇪
<jokers> t:Upgrade Ubuntu 13.04(Raring Ringtail) to Ubuntu 13.10(Saucy Salamander)
<jokers> bash: 未预期的符号 `(' 附近有语法错误    是我输入有误么。。
<jokers> Okay 知道了！
<jokers> 貌似13.04的版本已经停止在线升级的支持了。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 为什么我安装的QQ2013打开没有任何反应呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458420 为什么我安装的QQ2013打开没有任何反应呢？是双击QQ图标打开的，没有任何反应。 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-22 7:52
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-22
<imtxc> 早
<lunix01> 早
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 搜狗输入法Linux版1.0发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458425 http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/ 官方下载页面 统计信息: 发表于 由 嘉美尤 — 2014-04-22 9:14
<Harris> 我在12.04里用sogou很好的。在我另一台电脑14.04 上的搜狗有个跟随输入，那个跟随的黑色颜色块太碍眼了，所以在14.04上就用的googlepinyi
<sennn> 地球日快樂!
<Harris> ..
<sennn> heil
<sennn> guten morgon
<sennn> morgen
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39228
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天我比你早啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星工厂起火导致...智能电视报错
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不都10点上班的么
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天9点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 昨天在ubuntu14.04上部署了win2003、win2008虚拟机，出现过无响应、死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458426 昨天在ubuntu14.04上部署了win2003、win2008虚拟机，出现过无响应、死机 ubuntu中一般打开的软件有：chrome、自带音乐、自带输入法、vmware player（win2003或win2008） 2次在退出
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 在14.04下用wine，不能创建32位的wineprefix http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458432 使用apt-get install wine1.6安装了wine，结果默认的WINEPREFIX是64位的，啥都干不了 删掉了原来的WINEPREFIX，使用WINEARCH=win32新建了一个WINEPREFI，结果启动winecfg和winetricks的时候都提示说 wine: '/home/shizhid
<^k^>  ─> a/wine32' is a 32-bit installation, it cannot support 64-bit applications. 怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzbkszd — 2014-04-22 9:49
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu DVD镜像在哪下载啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458433 找晕了，DVD的下好了免得折腾 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruige1986 — 2014-04-22 9:50
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu14.04上部署了win2003、win2008虚拟机，出现过无响应、假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458434 在ubuntu14.04上部署了win2003、win2008虚拟机，出现过无响应、假死 一般使用软件：chrome、自带输入法、自带音乐、vmware player（win2008、win2008） 虚拟机退出的时候桌面无响应
<onlylove> imtxc: 最近感觉累的半死半死的……唉……
<chenshaoju> fdb713: =3=
<roylez> huntxu: 胖子不能连外网了，vim都不让装了
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓
<roylez> huntxu: 高帅富的公司自当如此
<huntxu> roylez: 不吃盒饭了他？都没注意，我有一周没上
<onlylove> roylez: 被隔离观察了？
<roylez> onlylove: 他入职了...
<sennn> vmware 也對開源做了一些好事
<onlylove> roylez: 手机可以用否？
<roylez> onlylove: 他还在用黑莓之流
<onlylove> sennn: 你如果买vmware的产品，你会发现，vmware做的比你想象的多，前提是你买他家的东西
<sennn> blackberry os好像是純java的
<onlylove> roylez: bb没有irc端吧？
<sennn> onlylove 是的呀...
<huntxu> roylez: GBP咚咚咚往上
<huntxu> roylez: USD后劲不足
<roylez> huntxu: 月底啊
<roylez> huntxu: 月底QE传言又要退出150
<huntxu> roylez: 你偷渡的时候会经过广州的吧
<roylez> huntxu: 为啥？
<onlylove> huntxu: 怎么讲话呢，竹席需要偷渡么，明渡
<huntxu> roylez: 澳洲不是在广州转吗
<roylez> huntxu: 你在广州？
<roylez> huntxu: 我这早的很呢
<huntxu> roylez: 上周肥来了
<roylez> huntxu: 如果你在广州，我去吃你一个星期再走
<roylez> huntxu: 从帝都迁徙到妖都？
<huntxu> roylez: 来吧，广州一顿10块钱，帝都同等水平20
<roylez> huntxu: 有莞式服务吗？
<huntxu> roylez: 东莞都没打压得没人敢去了
<onlylove> huntxu: 广州物价那么便宜？问题是，很热吧？
<huntxu> onlylove: 不知道，也有可能是我比较吃得惯的原因
<huntxu> onlylove: 这几天都阴天，25度上下
<onlylove> huntxu: 我说的是天气
<RainFlying> onlylove: 话说我上次把鸟笼放在阳台，然后蓝色的那只鹦鹉就逃走了，在阳台上没猫帮它，所以应该是它自己开了笼子出去了。
<onlylove> huntxu: 我记得家里去过广州的说广州东西便宜，但是做好了的人工贵
<onlylove> RainFlying: 可怜的鹦鹉，冬天咋办
<RainFlying> onlylove: 应该就是前天逃走的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 为啥要用逃……唉
<RainFlying> onlylove: 把你关笼子里你肯定也想出去看看的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 但是出去了就不一定回得来了
<roylez> huntxu: 你是地头蛇啊，在广州也有莞式服务的吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我昨天试过了，1404，直接下载安装包双击下，装好了，重启下啥都没问题（嗯，我重启了）
<huntxu> roylez: 我从不出入烟花之地 lol
<roylez> huntxu: 你是广东之耻
<onlylove> RainFlying: 鹦鹉这东西不是鸽子……唉
<onlylove> RainFlying: 准备看看再买只？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我现在还剩三只，应该不买了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: lol~ 辛苦你了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恨恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 卡到手没有
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怪事！安装成功之后，登陆界面输入密码，又返回登陆界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458436 如题， 安装过程中，没有报错。 登陆界面的时候，输入密码，隔一会儿又返回登陆界面。还没有遇到这种问题，这是怎么回事？？？ 用GUEST账户可以进入桌面 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 marklennon — 2014-04-22 10:57
<onlylove> imtxc: 没，审批呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 15号才受理的
<onlylove> happyaron: 突然想起来，搜狗这东西，能做多久，会不会和腾讯那样，变成烂尾楼？当然这个无所谓了，毕竟输入法而已
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/1069289.html 这货怎么样
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【爱家X10】爱家（AIKa）锋芒金属 移动电源 X10 10000mAh聚合物【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:79.00
<onlylove> 对这个没感觉啊，差不多吧都……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不知道, 看电芯.
<microcai> 会做很久的啦
<microcai> 放心好了
<microcai> 毕竟输入法这块， linux 下竞争很激烈
<microcai> 前有　ibus 后有　fcitx
<microcai> 还有  sunpinyin
<microcai> googlepinyin
<microcai> libpinyin
<microcai> ibus-pinyin
<microcai> fcitx-pinyin
<microcai> rime-ime
<microcai> 太多了，不做的好点，早被竞争没了
<bcao> imtxc: 何不买个2wmAh的？
<microcai> 移动电源这东西，从前都没人买
<microcai> 都是死苹果搞的
<microcai> 他的破手机太不给力了
<imtxc> bcao: ...
<bcao> 安卓电池这么不禁用
<microcai> 谁说的，山寨ａｎｄｒｏｉｄ机也能待机一周
<imtxc> 这个貌似太大了
<bcao> microcai: 你买安卓不上网的？
<microcai> 早在功能机时代，山寨早就实现了２个月的超长待机时间
<bcao> microcai: 宣传和实际不一样，nokia宣称几个月实际上7天就得充电啊，你又不是买回来待机用的
<caleb-> microcai: fcitx 比 ibus 早了 N 年
<zenNamaste> scim...
<onlylove> 别吵了，我就是怕搜狗做烂尾楼而已，无所谓。烂了就烂了，就当竞争失败就是
<sennn> 什麼時候能用上核能手機電池呀???
<onlylove> 我就知道DELL的破机器靠不住，丫的重启又挂了两个，
<sennn> 從此不用充電!!!
<onlylove> sennn: 你可以看下光动能的手表
<onlylove> 重启winxp去，开机时间长了这货也死慢
<sennn> onlylove 有光動能的手機嗎?
<onlylove> sennn: 你可以开发一个，我等着体验，
<sennn> onlylove 不可能的!
<sennn> 哇,好累
<felixonmars> 天国的 scim ...
<sennn> 鄙視android黨
<zenNamaste> sennn: android好渣.
<zenNamaste> sennn: 不过好在比ios强不少
<sennn> 哇哈哈哈,...
<palomino|working> >_<
<palomino|working> 求ubuntu手机
<sennn> 強烈頂wp
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://product.suning.com/104329540.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=4410&utm_content=4303   5s能用吗?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 蓝弦 Bluedio 备用电池I5 苹果5 5代专用 黑色【报价、价格、评测、参数】_手机电池_苏宁易购
<sennn> 我要調戲cortana
<sennn> 哇哈哈哈哈....
<felixonmars> 告诉你cortana的一个大嘈点
<felixonmars> 对cortana念 "microsoft cortana" 它是识别不对的...
<sennn> 哦,小弟不才,真的嗎?
<palomino|working> ....
<felixonmars> 但是在 google now 或者 siri 里, 是能识别出来的
<felixonmars> 也就是说, 只有微软自家的 cortana 识别不对自己的名字.....
<sennn> 哦?
<imtxc> gfrog: 话说你那个包裹交了多少税，按什么收的
<felixonmars> kotana 是个比 cortana 高频的关键字
<felixonmars> 所以我试过, 怎么发音 cortana 都会出来 kotana
<sennn> 哦?,讓小仙給算您一卦?
<felixonmars> 但是呢, 一个科学的语音识别应该联系上下文的
<felixonmars> 所以 siri 和 google now 在你加上 microsoft 的时候, 就能正确识别到 "microsoft cortana" 了...
<felixonmars> 但是 cortana 自己不行.......
<sennn> 為毛呢?
<felixonmars> xD 这你得问微软了...
<sennn> 好吧.......................................
<felixonmars> (吐槽完毕, 潜水)
<sennn> 鄙人從此告別編程,進入寫作界
<piggybox_> sennn: 撒花
<sennn> piggybox_ 3Q
<sennn> 目標直指諾貝爾文學獎
<sennn> 哇哈哈哈哈..........
<sennn> 然後在北京買套80平的房子
<sennn> ...
<microcai> 傻逼
<microcai> 你的目标应该更远大点
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • initctl占用大量cpu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458437 如图。 系统14.04 .最近经常出现这种情况。两个initctl占用大量cpu 经常100%。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-04-22 11:34
<microcai> 比如说建立图托帮
<sennn> 小弟不才
<sennn> 我有一個偉大的計劃,可惜無法實施
<sennn> 所謂的    人類的無性繁殖計劃    如何?
<sennn> 人種提純計劃
<onlylove> sennn: 元首转世？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Brother MFC-7420的打印机驱动已经安装好，但打印的时候提示未连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458438 我要安装网络中xp共享的一台打印机Brother MFC-7420 sudo gunzip linux-brprinter-installer-*.*.*-*.gz sudo bash linux-brprinter-installer-*.*.*-* MFC-7420 提示安装成功了，打印机里也有了一个
<onlylove> dell的破服务器！
<onlylove> dell这牌子赶紧倒闭吧
<onlylove> dell不管用啥牌子的硬盘，先坏的肯定是硬盘
<palomino|working> ...你说得太对了 onlylove
<palomino|working> sennn: 人類的無性繁殖計劃 貌似不如 人類的同性繁殖計劃 听起来可怕
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你用啥服务器
<palomino|working> 以前用dell的...
<palomino|working> 硬盘阿硬盘- -
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你这不好，我和你说，我对他这个理解，就是和近亲繁殖差不多的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 现在用啥！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 虽然我影响不了采购，但是我要抗议
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 现在用阿里云..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 弄个破服务器整天坏硬盘闹哪样，让不让人干活了
<palomino|working> 说得好
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你确定阿里云用的不是dell？
<palomino|working> 那我不知道.. onlylove
<onlylove> 让我重装esx，靠，这能解决问题？
<onlylove> 算了，爱装装去吧
<onlylove> 莫名其妙的没了mbr
<onlylove> 什么破烂
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 更新到14.04后，无法用optirun 打开steam 中的游戏。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458440 前天从13.10直接升到14.04 64位了，发现用optirun 无法运行cs 了，提示can't find required openGL................ 在终端中用optirun 测试 glxspheres 很正常。显卡驱动用的是nvidia-331的，求解，谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢各位。 统计信息: 发表于 由 psychologe — 2014-04-22 12:10
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<felixonmars> happyaron: http://www.zdnet.com/gnutls-big-internal-bugs-few-real-world-problems-7000027041/ 突然找到了这个, 发给乃看看(
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ GnuTLS: Big internal bugs, few real-world problems | ZDNet
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 全新安装14.04，怎么鼠标中键粘贴功能没了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458441 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 simingzeng — 2014-04-22 12:14
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1144128
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 武汉小中考神题 7分钟内从1写到400无人能完成 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> seq 400  这么写对么
<onlylove> 服务器自检又少了一块硬盘，估计那个疯女人又动过服务器
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> onlylove: 私用放片？
<onlylove> nyfair: 她经常去改下硬盘工作模式，然后hba卡就不认了
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后就是重启以后系统没了
<onlylove> 擦，中午饭又没吃，吃饭去
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 刚从即品吃回来
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 坏人！
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我是想告诉你, 人不多, 可以去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 好吧，你不是坏人……
<yunfan> 今天微博上有个发广告的 我人肉了她 发信息给她 把她吓坏了
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> yunfan: 那个战斗力太弱了
<yunfan> nyfair: 是的 碰到你这种百毒不侵的人 我实在是一点攻击力都没有
<nyfair> yunfan: 你连qq都不肯加，还好意思说
<yunfan> nyfair: 你没诚意
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<jiero> Destine: 回顾来，用Linux已经好多年了。
<Destine> jiero, 挺好，习惯么？
<yunfan> nyfair: 想不到你还做算号器 看来没事要搜搜你
<yunfan> 看看还能挖出什么来
<jiero> Destine: 培养了一些习惯。
<nyfair> yunfan: 我本来就是做游戏破解出道的啊，所以汇编懂得比较多，其他一概不懂
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 拜大牛
<imtxc> cherrot: http://imagebin.org/306878 lol, 尼康送我好大一个指甲钳，人生出处有惊喜啊
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 你才是大牛
<zenNamaste> nyfair: ... 不要讥讽我...
 * onlylove 看大牛互相讥讽
<nyfair> yunfan: 那度娘号不用了，现在用这个id http://tieba.baidu.com/home/main?un=%E7%BE%C0%F2%B0%BA%C0%BC%C4%DD%CB%B9%CC%D8&fr=index
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 缇莉昂兰妮斯特的贴吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 你是做破解的大牛啊 求交往 求啪啪 求序列号
<yunfan> nyfair: 毛 这个id就是我以前搜出来的
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕竟然来办公室了！！
<jiero1> nyfair: 。yunfan是黑粗男
<yunfan> jiero1: 恩 质量信得过单位
 * yunfan 少于30分钟全额退款
<jiero1> yunfan: ？
<jiero1> nyfair: 。。。你竟然真的是女汉子
<yunfan> jiero1: 不摸一把千万不要下结论
<chenxiongfei> nyfair: 女？
<chenxiongfei> yunfan: 你这是找打
<Niac> 围观
<Niac> 顺便摸一把
<yunfan> chenxiongfei: 你们这些人太单纯了
 * yunfan 有种看猪圈的感觉
<jusss> nyfair: 为什么没关注黑丝吧和木耳吧
<Niac> 对黑丝无好感
<nyfair> jusss: 无意义
<onlylove> yunfan: 猪圈……
<chenxiongfei> jus
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你要知道，在泰国，可能摸都不顶用
<chenxiongfei> jusss: 为什么对黑丝诱惑特别好感
<Niac> onlylove: 求泰国教程
<onlylove> Niac: 一边玩去！
<yunfan> nyfair: KIRIKO - have eyes only for you
<yunfan> kukui 霜月 雨后
<chenxiongfei> 寻找北京 运维offer,有招人的吗？
<yunfan> lvsemi
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 有的话我也在你前面
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 排队
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 你也是运维吗？
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 目前不是
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 可否借鉴简历看看呀
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 小弟正在惆怅简历怎么写
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你别借鉴了，我被HR喷，你简历太简单了
<yunfan> adam8157: 哥五一后要来帝都 估计到时候可以亲自领机器了把
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不一定有功夫见你啊 =,=
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是wfh么，来帝都做啥
<adam8157> yunfan: 在海关那好多天了
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 眼看本人工作年限5年，简历却一塌糊涂
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 我的比你想象的乱
<yunfan> adam8157: tmd
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 希望可以看看
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 没啥好看的
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 好啦好啦，继续寻找
<imtxc> yunfan: 想啥美事呢
<yunfan> 牡羊座
<yunfan> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的都没出来，你着急啥
<yunfan> chenxiongfei: 我和你一样 工作五年 简历一塌糊涂
<yunfan> imtxc: bb
<cherrot> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 后面的都清关了 你那一单没有
<cherrot> imtxc: 剪脚指甲的？
<nyfair> yunfan: 这是哪一年的新闻？霜月是前朝在前朝的同人歌姬，kiriko更是7-8年前的事了
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊
<chenxiongfei> yunfan: 请问下，IRC有招聘专区吗
<imtxc> adam8157: 这种就是出不来的一种
<cherrot> imtxc: darktable 对D7000的支持不行  颜色不对。。
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 没有，别做梦
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<sennn> 滿血復活把班上!
<nyfair> yunfan: kukui是rozen maiden第一季的临时组合，2006年
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 这不是梦，还是老实写简历吧
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你在哪里上班现在，北京这边靠谱的地方不多，你去果壳网站看看？
<nyfair> yunfan: 这种骨灰历史哪里来的？
<sennn> 話說freenode 在我這裡又被牆了...
<yunfan> 聂女士
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 再就是聚美优品那个卖假货的
<yunfan> nyfair: lastfm
<yunfan> nyfair: 那个算号器上你用的id太独特了 以至于加引号搜索只有这个用户
<jiero1> cherrot: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装软件时总提示未发现软件包，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458443 装软件时总提示未发现软件包，求助，sudo apt-get install fcitx/ ibus-table-wubi /ibus-googlepinyin 装这些都提示没软件包。 14.04自带的拼音太难用了，全拼都打不出想要的字。求助怎么装个五笔或拼音输入法
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kclisy — 2014-04-22 13:42
<cherrot> jiero1: 块去约会去
<yunfan> 无锡金宝鼎投资有限公司 额
<cherrot> jiero1: it's dating time
<jusss> yunfan: 她照片搜到了没，想看看庐山真面目
<yunfan> jusss: 这个比较困难 他地址都有  只能靠社交工程了
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 果壳网有招聘吗？
<yunfan> 这个我不在行
<jusss> yunfan: 搞手机号码比较靠谱
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 靠，你咋那么多事，是干了5年的？
<yunfan> 不过如果你可以私人赞助我一万块调查费的话 我一定亲自去搞社交工程
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 果壳网貌似犀利亚
<jiero1> cherrot: 约会干嘛？
<jusss> yunfan: 网上信息可能假的，手机号比较靠谱点
<jiero1> cherrot: 和我出去？
<imtxc> cherrot: 那你用啥软件
<adam8157> 0_0
<chenxiongfei> onlylove:  LOL，我干了6年了快
<cherrot> imtxc: darktable  正想办法调曲线呢
<imtxc> cherrot: 我现在用的光影魔术受..
<jiero1> adam8157: 当妈？
<nyfair> 壕给我100wRMB，我就出来约会
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯 你就是个光影魔术受
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: http://www.guokr.com/zone/job/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 果壳网招聘 - 果壳网 科技有意思
<jiero1> nyfair: 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 马蛋
<cherrot> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 你还没说你的机器怎么摔的呢
<sennn> 今夜陽光明媚今夜此起彼伏...
<imtxc> cherrot: 是带子断了还是
<jiero1> cherrot: 是拍到不能拍的东西？
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 看到你的URL，没有寻找到合适的
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: http://jobs.douban.com/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 在豆瓣工作
<jiero1> onlylove: 。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 我幻想相机挂在了脖子上
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你要不嫌弃，还有豆瓣，不过据说豆瓣还没赚钱
<cherrot> imtxc: 然后去证明了 这的确是个幻想
<onlylove> imtxc: 听到没，幻想
<cherrot> jiero1: 什么拍到不能拍的东西？
<imtxc> cherrot: 这样啊，那我就放心了
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 大牛跟高富帅，就看简历了
<adam8157> nyfair: 你性别性向都不明呢还
<jusss> nyfair: 100wRMB没有 100w那啥倒有
<cherrot> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我不给脖子上挂
<cherrot> imtxc: 你也摔一下给我平衡一下
<nyfair> jusss: 三下五亿那种？
<adam8157> "那时学校禁止留分头，有天教导主任拿个大剪刀站校门口，发现违规就立马现场剪成锅盖头！有个街头小混混在校门口抽烟，头发遮着半边脸屌到不行，突然我们在教室里听见他在楼下哀嚎“放开我！我不是你们学校的！我是古惑仔！55555”，哭得撕心裂肺。半小时后变成土鳖，从此绝迹江湖."
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的还没有磕碰过哦
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 机器人复活了
<adam8157> nyfair: .....
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你喜欢什么样的食物怎么样？  13:53
<jusss> nyfair: 三下不行，最少三百下吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 。。。
<adam8157> jusss: porn看多了你
<nyfair> adam8157: 话说我这几天犯贱了，把手机装上了贵公司的系统
<adam8157> nyfair: 听着语气就是失望了, 送我吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 用了2小时，跪了，改换cm11去了
<nyfair> adam8157: 官方不支持，还得自己编译，很累的好伐
<nyfair> 用的时间还不如编译的时间
<adam8157> nyfair: cm不错, 有权限控制, 补上了大短板
<nyfair> adam8157: miui本来就有啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 感觉cm不如miui，耗电也更大
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 喜欢牛肉
<adam8157> nyfair: 啥手机?
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 有趣的比较。  13:57
<nyfair> 原版刚发行时的mi1
<yunfan_chrome> 聂女士 投资公司 额 水好深
<yunfan_chrome> 415245805
<jiero1> yunfan_chrome:
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 在那里工作？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 现在是什么时候呢？  13:59
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 北京时间 13；56
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 56？  14:00
<yunfan_chrome> 罗虹竹
<imtxc> cherrot: darktable 太高级了，不会用
<imtxc> cherrot: 这软件能去除摩尔纹不
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 还真是软件的问题
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我在公司的电脑上面用光影魔术手打开那个724就没有
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna: 在吗？
<nyfair> 最近很多开源游戏引擎都移植android了，这么多年也没见人弄到linux上，反倒是android一出都喜欢折腾
<cherrot> imtxc: 什么事摩尔纹来着。。
<jusss> adam8157: ubuntu出手机rom了？
<user_> imtxc: ping
<yunfan_chrome> 最近各种整顿 许多信息页进不去 没以前方便了
<imtxc_> cherrot: 不同的系统上用一样的软件打开 NEF 效果都不一样
<imtxc_> cherrot: 我的图在我的笔记本上打开有很严重的摩尔纹，公司电脑上就没问题
<imtxc> imtxc_: test
<yunfan_chrome> 記憶-暖傷
<imtxc_> cherrot: 现在我也找不到栗子了
<imtxc_> cherrot: 在这台电脑上打开图片都正常
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39231
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 路由器厂商发布的漏洞补丁不是移除而是隐藏后门
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦 没拍过淘宝图  没出现过这种高级东西
<cherrot> imtxc: 同一个nef 用不同软件打开 显示效果不一样 那是软件做了预处理吧
<sennn> Android 垃圾的界面設計與動畫效果將被重新設計
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gtx460显卡 14.04 安装331之后的驱动都会出现画面乱跳现象，大家有吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458444 gtx460显卡 14.04 安装331之后的驱动都会出现画面乱跳现象，大家有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2014-04-22 14:08
<yunfan_chrome> 不折腾了 下次接着研究
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39234
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 越来越多的女性冷冻卵子追求事业
<imtxc_> 啥，淘宝图？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你看路由那个，是不是以后要买了以后就刷掉
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个路由
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 路由后门那个
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39231
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个倒是 可以顺便看下固件里的ssl是版本几的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 路由器厂商发布的漏洞补丁不是移除而是隐藏后门
<yunfan> onlylove: 这帮人太蠢了 之前forth那个大后门太漂亮了 全平台都种着
<yunfan> 服务器动态推送代码过来执行
<yunfan> 执行完没了
<imtxc_> cherrot: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1gd21UhX 密码 fcle 帮忙看看这个图在你这里打开什么效果截图一下？
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ 百度云 请输入提取密码
<cherrot> imtxc: 机器上没装 raw 软件啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 回家给你看吧
<imtxc_> 好
<malayke> 大家好！
<^k^> malayke:点点点.  14:31
<malayke> ^k^: 你在啊！
<adam8157> happyaron: ping, 那个小黑框是因为需要xcompmgr cc imtxc_
<malayke> ubuntukylin真好用
<^k^> malayke, 我以前没有听说过这样的事情。  14:32
<malayke> ^k^: 什么事？
<^k^> malayke, 我的连接中断了片刻。  14:32
<Niac> 才用5年的本本，跑个Android虚拟机都卡
<malayke> Niac: 多大内存？
<Niac> 4g
<yunfan> 电脑用五年 送人要贴钱
<malayke> 虚拟机内存设置的多大？
<Niac> yunfan: 你送我啊
<yunfan> 我没有用5年的
<Niac> malayke: 不记得了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我该买新机器了照你这么说
<malayke> Niac: 擦。。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道不是？
<onlylove> yunfan: 还能用不是……
<malayke> Niac: 自己的电脑多大的内存你都不知道。。。
<Niac> 4g
<malayke> onlylove: 我的ubuntu弄好啦～～
<malayke> onlylove: ubuntukylin还是挺好用的
<onlylove> 有毛好用的……
<Niac> 不喜欢kylin丑死了
<onlylove> 一看就是没用过其他distro的
<imtxc> adam8157, zenNamaste segfault at 3fa04000 ip 009b2248 sp 3fa02444 error 6 in libc-2.12.90.so[938000+18d000]
<imtxc> adam8157: zenNamaste 这种错误怎么定位问题呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 死在libc里, 看backtrace吧
<imtxc> 没有 backtrace 了，一个守护进程，不知道什么时候死的，刚才看到这个
<yunfan> onlylove: 工欲善其事 必先利其器
<malayke> ChanServ: hello
<happyaron> gfrog:   已经又到搜狗苦逼了。
<malayke> happyaron: why?
<happyaron> adam8157: 刚才说了要支持混成
<happyaron> adam8157: compositing么。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 应该是这原因
<happyaron> felixonmars: 没有用到gnutls的加密解密功能，仅仅因为curl
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04的一个小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458447 大家看附件的图啊，我原先system setting都是好好的，貌似安装了unity tweak tool 后就变成这样了，非常郁闷啊。 大家有好的解决办法没 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangzimou — 2014-04-22 14:43
<onlylove> 每天下午proxy必挂的算闹哪样
<felixonmars> happyaron: xD
<happyaron> onlylove: 目前看还是比较长期吧，合作的几方都有长期人力投入的准备
<onlylove> happyaron: kylin这边呢……
<yunfan> onlylove: 百度云出了个container的 最小instance才64M内存 1毛钱一天
<onlylove> happyaron: sougou会一直在我相信，但是kylin啥的……不放心
<happyaron> onlylove: 算上他们了
<yunfan> 20M的带宽 3毛一天 也还不错啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你研究container的？
<adam8157> 乐扣的不错
<yunfan> adam8157: container可能自己设置执行环境的shell之类的
<yunfan> 我在想买个64M的来玩玩看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 校园网下新安装到ubuntu14.04 无法更新源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458448 代码如下 忽略 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe Translation-zh 命中 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Translation-zh_CN 命中 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-zh_CN 获取：2 http://
<^k^>  ─> security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/multiverse Sources [1,009 kB] 获取：3 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<eexpress> 噶嘛。基蛙。
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 肉色的噶嘛。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：ubuntun 14.04新装后打印机不工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458450 HP LaserJet m1319f MFP打印机不能工作，原先的12.04下工作正常。请问如何补救，我这可是办公电脑，打印是必备需求呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2014-04-22 15:33
<gfrog> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> 肉色但是没肉。 lol
<chenxiongfei> ubuntu one 替代产品，我找到一款合适的了，金山快盘
<bcao> chenhaixiao: 支持linux ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想安装三个系统，win8,ubuntu12.04和linux mint，想问几个问题，请帮助，谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458451 1，我现在是win8和ubuntu 12.04双系统（非虚拟机安装，非wubi安装）我能不能再像安装win8后安装ubuntu一样，安装linux mint? 2，如果可以，开机难道是三个系统
<^k^>  ─> 选项？ 3，只想体验一把mint，有必要吗？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lank — 2014-04-22 15:37
 * adam8157 Donated 42$ to each of @fsf and @debian on behalf of beijing office.
<gfrog> adam8157: cc #china
<bcao> adam8157: 土豪
<adam8157> bcao: 这只是office捐赠钱数的一半
<bcao> adam8157: 就2人捐？
<gshmu> 系统装在移动硬盘，异常关机后 如何处理？？？
<gshmu> fsck 回复模式的那个，然后呢？？？
<huntxu> adam8157: moyes下课
<gshmu> 恢复模式
<adam8157> huntxu: 下了?
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.manutd.com%2Fen%2FNews-And-Features%2FFootball-News%2F2014%2FApr%2Fclub-statement-on-david-moyes.aspx&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNEOWV9mw5t8KLy-26AywROPW4Ft8g
<adam8157> huntxu: 看到了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Redirecting
<huntxu> adam8157: 太桑心了
<adam8157> huntxu: 你都不为你厂伤心? 那么好的形势, 结果又争四狂魔
<huntxu> adam8157: 伤病太多，无法
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu sudo了解么？ 丫是用exec调实际执行program的么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 拿个足总杯来年再战
<huntxu> gfrog: 不懂，问gaoji蛋3
<gfrog> huntxu: 我猜丫也不懂，丫是KERNEL大拿。
<huntxu> adam8157: 冬季引援租借的都TMD还没上过场
<jiero1> cherrot: 现在是修改大鸟了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 休的臊我
<cherrot> jiero1: 什么大鸟啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 妥妥的是exec吧 (卧槽
<adam8157> gfrog: 妥妥的是exec吧 (我猜
<jiero1> cherrot: raw处理大鸟
<cherrot> jiero1: 不是啊 瞎鼓捣。。
<cherrot> jiero1: 但足够了 :D
<gfrog> adam8157: exec了program之后，这个sudo退出之后的返回值就是那个program的返回值了对吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以是 应该是
<jiero1> cherrot: 我延续了一直以来的趋势，被给礼物，不送礼物。
<jiero1> cherrot: 我要你
<jiero1> cherrot: lol 继续当苦力吧。
<cherrot> jiero1: 滚粗 。。。
<cherrot> jiero1: 死基佬  不要干扰我求 adam8157 包养
<jiero1> 。。。
<jiero1> adam8157: 原来你们都是。。。
<adam8157> jiero1: cherrot 啥啊啥啊
<cherrot> jiero1:  darktable 不知道该咋描述问题给他  可我明显觉得那个 base curve 不对
<jiero1> cherrot: 明显是import filter  错误？
<cherrot> jiero1:  给出的预设全都是不对的
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> cherrot: 用美图秀秀行了
<cherrot> jiero1: 很奇怪 为什么在lightroom里 base curve 是条直线？
<jiero1> cherrot: 。。。额应该是不同定义吧。很多base curve是直线的，比如 gimp
<jiero1> cherrot: 同一单词，但意思不一样很正常。
<cherrot> jiero1: jpeg图片里是没有曲线的概念的 所以初始永远是一条直线
<cherrot> jiero1: 用darktable打开jpeg也一样
<cherrot> jiero1: Lightroom里好像叫 tone curve 但含义是一样的
<jiero1> cherrot: 是么，gimp确实是不能用 raw的。。
<cherrot> jiero1: 但就是搞不懂 如果不经过预处理，展示出来的画面怎么可能这么像成片
<cherrot> jiero1: 可在同事的lightroom里看 曲线就是条直线 妈蛋
<jiero1> cherrot 有时候对比只会带来混乱。。。
<cherrot> jiero1: 费解 我现在是根据相机里提供的RGB直方图来调曲线   有没有什么工具可以导出raw中内嵌的jpeg?
<cherrot> jiero1: 这样就能统计一下色彩直方图了
<cherrot> jiero1: 还有 darktable 调 base curve太不平滑了 没提供微调的方法
<onlylove> cherrot: 高大上
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.04 安装ie6错误提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458453 按照网上的方法安装ie6 到最后一步提示出错如下： ./ies4linux --no-gui --beta-install-ie7 --locale CN --install-corefonts 报错：/home/xxx/.ies4linux/downloads/andale32.exe: No such file or directory 求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lto123
<^k^>  ─> 4 — 2014-04-22 15:50
<cherrot> onlylove: 我只是蛋疼的想支持一下开源而已。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 比我这个支持不了的强
<jiero1> 我靠。。。竟然有人叫我捷哥。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39237
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Heartbleed漏洞的修复代价几何：5亿美元？
<onlylove> jiero1: 难道想让人叫蜀黍？
<adam8157> jiero1: ...
<jiero1> cherrot: 内嵌   的只有 640*480吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero1§ 裸姐
<adam8157> jiero1: 裸姐
<cherrot> jiero1: 不清楚呀
<cherrot> jiero1: 裸姐
<jiero1> cherrot: 我被女孩子们祝愿早日脱单。。。
<cherrot> jiero1: 女孩子们。。 那你随意挑一个啊
<onlylove> http://digi.163.com/14/0422/10/9QE7A9QD00162OUT.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 腾讯进军DIY 首批14款主板诞生_网易数码
<onlylove> jiero1: 唉……
<onlylove> jiero1: 有些事……自己斟酌着办
<adam8157> jiero1: 女孩子们
<jiero1> ..
<jiero1> cherrot: 继续搞词典的话，你有时间么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计是 想收 红包， 催你 早日脱单
<jiero1> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。差不多
<cherrot> jiero1: 有
<cherrot> jiero1: 步入平稳期了 没以前那么忙了
<jiero1> cherrot: 主管了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero1§ .
<cherrot> jiero1: 主管他妹
<jiero1> CyrusYzGTt: ？是吃喜糖吧。刚吃了我哥给的喜糖。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero1§ 我要 起码 9位数的 RMB ￥
<jiero1> cherrot: 那么，怎么开始呢？了解构架？
<onlylove> jiero1: 有一堆女孩子可以挑的罗杰
<jiero1> onlylove:  你也有全中国可以挑啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero1§ 给我 AV种子， 我让 南亚地震
<cherrot> jiero1: 先说说你的构想吧
<onlylove> jiero1: 我认识的屈指可数
<cherrot> jiero1: 然后捋一下 有多少是我能做的
<onlylove> cherrot: 最后发现，没有你不能做的
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后你全做了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 谁能用QT写个音乐FM的linux版？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458455 音乐FM是一个汇集网络各大音乐电台、广播的集大成网页播放软件，已经停止更新，取而代之的是音乐MX，后者转投.net平台开发了。音乐FM的代码很小的，把exe的安装包用好压解压缩就看到了，不会有什
<^k^>  ─> 么dll代码的，只是一些小文件，每个文件最多几十k，不会有什么dll文件，哪位做个linux的版本？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-04- …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 安装了14.04后,QQ视频一打开flash,flash就崩溃无法看,有没有其他人有这种情况? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458456 安装了14.04后,QQ视频一打开flash,flash就崩溃无法看,有没有其他人有这种情况? 其他的视频网站都是可以看的,尽管有的CPU占用比较恐怖,但是至少可以放....
<^k^>  ─> 解决办法不知道有没有,个人感觉应该不太有吧,但是如果有人有办法,希望提出来试试看 统计信息: 发表于 由 tyylcy — 2014-04-22 16:16
<jiero1> cherrot:  还是这个呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=442788
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 需帮助建网站|含初步设计 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: luojie-dune
<cherrot> onlylove: 悲伤的故事。。
<cherrot> jiero1: 从小的迭代开始吧  你这个太大了
<jiero1> cherrot   我的构想是先分析 wordnet 构架，最好同时做个图能展示给我。
<cherrot> jiero1: wordnet 还是 AWN ？
<jiero1> cherrot:  awn 如果合适继续使用，没理由不用啊。省工作量也好。
<cherrot> jiero1: 我是问你说的架构是指谁的
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 大家看看我的14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458457 瞧瞧吧，评论时请手下留情。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2014-04-22 16:30
<cherrot> 还有坚守 gnome-shell的么？
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在debian还有ia32-libs么？我貌似没找到
<adam8157> onlylove: 没有了
<onlylove> adam8157: 那我添加了i386,wps那货还不能跑啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 用multiarch
<onlylove> adam8157: 就是multiarch啊，dpkg --add-archetiture i386嘛
<adam8157> onlylove: oh, wps的依赖关系写的不全...
<onlylove> adam8157: 好吧，让金山去死
<jiero1> cherrot:  我更不懂呢。构架。
<jiero1> cherrot:  你比我更了解程序结构，从awn上构建的话就分析awn。否则就wordnet。
<onlylove> adam8157: 金山那破地方，容不得别人说他坏话，唉，也就那样
<Pudge> happyaron: /usr/share/fcitx-qimpanel里面只有4个麒麟的皮肤啊，哪里有10几个sogou皮肤
<happyaron> Pudge: 你装错了？
<happyaron> Pudge: 装了github或者发行版仓库里的qimpanel？
<Pudge> happyaron: 还能怎么装，默认的啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 不就是sogou主页下载deb安装么，
<happyaron> Pudge: 那应该是有的。
<Pudge> happyaron: qimpanel还要装特殊的？
<Pudge> happyaron: 我确定没有啊，
<jiero1> happyaron:  哈皮哈皮。fcitx 可以用 rime windows版本的皮肤么？
<Pudge> happyaron: 只多了4个麒麟的皮肤，不过也无所谓，反正我就用默认的dark
<Pudge> happyaron: 关键是，tm的我不想用qimpanel啊
<jiero1> happyaron:  感觉你真的像小狗狗的名字，嗨皮哈皮犬
<Pudge> 阿訇是神啊
<Pudge> pokemon 里面也有aron
<Pudge> 不过pokémon里面的aron还真就是只狗。
<happyaron> wtf...
<Pudge> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Aron_(Pok%C3%A9mon)
<^k^> Pudge: ⇪ Aron (Pokémon) - Bulbapedia, the community-driven Pokémon encyclopedia
<cherrot> jiero1: 我大概明白了
<jiero1> cherrot:  o 如果和汉语交互，以后再造汉语类似词典容易不？
<cherrot> jiero1: 和英语有什么不一致么
<jiero1> cherrot:  应该除了异体太多，没什么不一样。
<jiero1> 哦。组词方式不同。
<cherrot> jiero1: 可以忽略变体  其他的是和英语一样的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39239
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenBSD创建OpenSSL分支LibreSSL
<onlylove> 我讨厌fork……
<jiero1> cherrot: 好。首先做什么？
<jiero1> onlylove:  然后就又融进去了。。。
<cherrot> jiero1: 提你的需求 小一点的
<onlylove> jiero1: 我不想libssl搞的像libav和ffmpeg似的，也不想搞的像openoffice和libreoffice似的
<cherrot> onlylove: 是不是因为 openSSL 代码太丑了
<Pudge> onlylove: open -> libre是一个系列吗
<onlylove> cherrot: 你自己看啊，openbsd搞的，估计是openssl的格式不好看，然后恼了
<onlylove> Pudge: 原文说是openssl的分支
<Pudge> 以后也要出一个librebsd么
<cherrot> onlylove: who knows~
<Pudge> 法语要火了
 * adam8157 困
<onlylove> cherrot: 前几天说openbsd要清理openssl的代码，然后几天之内250+补丁上去了
<onlylove> Pudge: 怎么讲
<jiero1> cherrot:  添加 log？
<cherrot> onlylove: 这么效率
<Pudge> libre =>>>法语
<cherrot> jiero1: 什么意思？ 哪里的log
<onlylove> Pudge: 这种事情，open一旦被占用了，就用libre
<cherrot> Pudge: libre 用的很多的
<onlylove> Pudge: 比方说openoffice
<Pudge> onlylove: 是啊，
<cherrot> Pudge: 比 free 易懂
<jiero1> cherrot: 就是单词修改的log。
<Pudge> 因为这就是法语说法啊
<onlylove> cherrot: free有歧义
<cherrot> jiero1: 这个是不是还不支持？
<onlylove> cherrot: 法语是世界上最精确的语言
<cherrot> Pudge: 还有个字体 忘了叫啥了 也是用的法语
<jiero1> cherrot: 每次修改都要解释一些。记得好像有。
<Pudge> free，自由但是歧义免费
<Pudge> libre，就是自由。
<Pudge> 免费是另一个词
<Pudge> cherrot: 啥？想想
<jiero1> cherrot: 两个 Linux Libertine 和Liberation
<onlylove> Pudge: 我觉得英文十几万单词弱爆了，法语怎么得几百万
<jiero1> Pudge: 这个。
<cherrot> jiero1: 不是
<jiero1> onlylove: 汉语爆了。重复利用率高
<onlylove> jiero1: 汉语歧义不比英语差
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。你想多了。只是英语80%词汇来源于拉丁语词根，法语又是拉丁语系的代表。
<jiero1> onlylove: 汉语歧义很多。
<Pudge> liberation就是英语吧
<onlylove> 解放？
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦对 解放
<Pudge> 汉语好，勃大精深
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Dell Insprion 14R N4120笔记本Linux用户空间风扇控制实用程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458459 https://github.com/qsmcomp/n4120-fan 国内用N4110、N4120、V3450、L502x、L511x的还是挺多的。 希望forum.ubuntu.org.cn里有能继续开发的朋友。 统计信息: 发表于 由 comp_286 — 2014-04-22 17:12
<onlylove> Pudge: 你国外呆的汉语都不会说了吧
<onlylove> Pudge: 哪个博呢
<cherrot> jiero1: 想不起来了 很常见的那个字体
<Pudge> onlylove: 怎么可能
<Pudge> cherrot: 哦，字体啊，我知道
<Pudge> déjà vue
<Pudge> 是吧
<jiero1> cherrot: 一般就是 红帽子的 Liberation啊。
<cherrot> Pudge: 哦对  我刚想去我的github看呢
<cherrot> Pudge: 我给记错了 :D
<jiero1> 是说法语名称额。。。
<jiero1> 不过那个是德国人的吧。。。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox如何安装老版本linux？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458462 旧书摊上买了本鸟哥的linux私房菜第二版，想练练手，哪知道书中讲解的例子是fedora core 4，很老的一个linux版本了 用virtualbox安装fedora core 4时，提示找不到硬盘，安装不了，很郁闷呀 PS：我知道virtu
<Pudge> cherrot: 我也不理解为啥这个字体叫这个吊名字
<onlylove> Pudge: 在国外的华人过的习惯吗？特别是那些不会当地语言的
<jiero1> cherrot: 是不是应该先上线还是有其他办法我了解状况。
<Pudge> onlylove: 拿方面，
<Pudge> onlylove: 生活没问题啊，华人圈子都说中文
<cherrot> jiero1: 把域名搞定
<onlylove> Pudge: 不知道……不过我听澳大利亚那边说，有华人聚居的地方
<cherrot> jiero1: 部署到我vps上
<Pudge> onlylove: 巴黎30万华人呢，2个中国城，不会法语没关系
<onlylove> Pudge: 但是活动范围就限制住了
<Pudge> onlylove: 没有啊，哪里都能去啊，
<onlylove> Pudge: 去外地不是语言不通么
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓，打手势就行了，或者喊上懂外语的朋友一起
<jiero1> cherrot: 好，我转账给你。不过现在想想什么域名？
<cherrot> jiero1: godaddy 上查一下 你心仪的域名是否可用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04变成这样了啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458463 有好有坏； 那终端的字好难看啊，还给翻译词呢，可是很难看， 好的也有，就是现在装app好快的说~~~~ 由于咱使用的缘故，dhcp得到IP失败，呵呵；本来系统好好的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2014-04-22 17:27
<jiero1> cherrot: 选名很难啊。
<jiero1> cherrot:  wordnet 汉语名用什么？
<cherrot> jiero1: 辞海 么。。。
<jiero1> cherrot: 窝头词汇。。。
<JoeyChan> 问一下这里有人用Kubuntu 14.04 么？
<jiero1> 窝头网汇
 * palomino|working xubuntu
<cherrot> jiero1: 你咋这么喜欢窝头
<jiero1> cherrot 不知道啊。。。我走了。晚上拜托小姑娘们帮忙想名字。。。
<onlylove> jiero1: 又拜托小姑娘！
<jiero1> onlylove:  利用一切可以利用的。。。
<onlylove> jiero1: 你什么时候抱一个小姑娘回家
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin尝试图标扁平化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458464 Deepin2014 Alpha发布到今天已经一个星期了，在此期间我们收集了大量的用户反馈，其中比较多的的用户反馈，不喜欢Deepin图标的拟物化风格，建议采用扁平化风格。 我们坚持以用户为中心，愿意听取用户的建议，
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么时候招行能加快点速度……
<CyrusYzGTt> 世界末日
<JoeyChan> 呃。。看来这里没人用kubuntu的。。
<palomino|working> 事实上...
<palomino|working> 这里用ubuntu的人都很少
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome 路过
<JoeyChan> 我是在kubuntu主页看到这个频道的。。。。。。
<JoeyChan> 看来我要换个地方。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 想用啊，但是半年一死谁受得了，我windows还3年装一次呢
<palomino|working> -_- onlylove
<palomino|working> 不升就不会死
<JoeyChan> 用LTS嘛
<JoeyChan> 两年升级一次
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 你知道优雅的鸭子么
<palomino|working> 半年都那么容易死，2年会死透了吧
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 我从那时候开始的，然后用到苍鹭，在然后就受不了了
<JoeyChan> 不知道。。
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 半年都死，你还想两年不死？
<JoeyChan> 那我没什么好说的。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 表示debian用了好久，从lenny到whezzy了，还没死的说
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Pyston-基于LLVM和JIT的开源Python实现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458465 来源:InfoQ 作者:臧秀涛 本月初，Kevin Modzelewski在Dropbox技术博客上撰文宣布了他们正在开发的一款开源Python实现——Pyston。该项目的目标是开发出一款高性能的Python实现，使Python跻身如C++等传统系统级
<^k^>  ─> 语言所统治的领域。 Dropbox内部有很多项目是用Python编写的。Python之父Guido van Rossum从Google离职后也加入了这家公司。随着业务规模的增长 …
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 欢迎去#ubuntu
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 不知道有没有#kubuntu
<JoeyChan> 好像有
<JoeyChan> 但是恐怕那里没几个负责中文支持的
<onlylove> 没啥，欢迎去，有问题随便问，offtopic会被踢
<JoeyChan> 我发现kubuntu的中文支持出问题
<onlylove> 那你直接说中文不就行了
<onlylove> 非要kubuntu不是找死么
<JoeyChan> 去问问看
<onlylove> 不送
<JoeyChan> 这里有人用Ubuntu Touch的么
<iLucky> onlylove: 你呆在这个频道相当久了吧？
<JoeyChan> 我就是Ubuntu Touch的开发人员
<onlylove> palomino|working: ubuntu的语言包就是麻烦
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 那你还搞不定中文？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 催化剂14.4 RC发布：这个驱动真不赖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458467 来源:驱动之家 AMD今晨放出了催化剂14.4 RC候选版驱动程序。虽然还不是正式版，但是要比Beta测试版更为成熟，基本可以保证稳定性，而且更新内容颇多，Windows、Linux用户都能享受很多新东西，推荐
<JoeyChan> kde不归我管
<nginx_> 这个方便
 * gfrog 该死的阿三
<onlylove> gfrog: 被坑了？
<nginx_> 第一次用这个
<JoeyChan> 我只是想找kde的中文支持的负责人
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 我觉得gnome的i18n和kde的差不多
<gfrog> onlylove: 必须的，这些二货。
<JoeyChan> 是差不多的
<onlylove> gfrog: hard code了？
<onlylove> JoeyChan: 那你要找kde中文负责，你还是去opensuse找人去
<palomino|working> 求ubuntu touch手机 JoeyChan
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你给他解决KDE中文问题，他给你个
<JoeyChan> 我用n4的
<JoeyChan> 你们想知道最新的Ubuntu Touch咨询可以加我微博 @敲代码的Joey_Chan    我现在的微博都是用Ubuntu Touch发出去的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Firefox OS宣布将兼容智能电视机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458468 来源:腾讯科技 去年初，火狐浏览器的开发商Mozilla公司宣布，将进军智能手机和平板操作系统领域，推出火狐OS，时至今日，采用这一系统的硬件产品寥寥无 几。不过，在拉斯维加斯消费电子展上，Moz
<^k^>  ─> illa又宣布，将把火狐OS系统延伸到智能电视领域，其中日本松下成为首批加盟厂商。火狐OS系统，主要基于HTML5的网页应用技术，号称可以 …
<nginx_> 亲们，这个里面应该没广告吧
<nginx_> 号称开源干嘛？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这比当当实在多了的样子
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当当整天遮遮掩掩的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39240
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Reddit因审查争议从默认列表中移除r/technology
<lunix01> 谁会nginx php配置啊
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 看来只能买个mx3了 onlylove
<onlylove> lunix01: 老大，这在很多地方都有吧，nginx.org上就有吧？
<alvin_rxg> Title: nginx news (@ nginx.org)
<onlylove> lunix01: 而且论坛里面也很多啊
<lunix01> 就是出错了啊
<lunix01>   刚解决了。。。
<lunix01>   过时了的多。。。
<onlylove> 那你看nginx和php的tar包的readme
<nginx_> 我会配置
<onlylove> 那里面有如何安装
<onlylove> 你啥问题啊，你上来就问谁会配置，现在又说你会配置
<onlylove> 你到底闹哪样
<lunix01>   我直接apt-get的
<lunix01>   先有人回应我再说问题啊，结果突然就解决了。。。
<onlylove> 你都说你会了，还问谁会，你意图是啥
<lunix01>   nginx: [emerg] "fastcgi_pass" directive is duplicate in /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default:69
<lunix01> nginx: configuration file /etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed
<lunix01>   我说刚问之后解决了。。。
<onlylove> 目录重复……
<onlylove> 下班
<lunix01>  嗯，搜到了答案
<lunix01> 但是一直删除错了一个
<nginx_> 这个人好少
<nginx_> 没英文的多
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39241
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 程序员面临的伦理困境
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • xubuntu-14.04 i386 Picture displays an error in forum http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458470 http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/diy/f250.html xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64 Picture displays Correct 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2014-04-22 18:35
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mt6225为什么系统启动后第一次插入,能够被识别,拔了再插就一堆错误?(重启后第一次插入又正常,再次插入又错误) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458471 mt6225为什么系统启动后第一次插入,能够被识别,拔了再插就一堆错误?(重启后第一次插入又正常,再次插入又错误) 以下是
<^k^>  ─> dmesg. 网上搜索这些错误信息,都是让看smart信息,但我这个是手机,没有smart信息. Code:  512.592043] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd …
<onlylove> 知乎上的神回复。问题：创新工场能否孵化出中国的 Oracle？回答：不能，律师太少了。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何配对儿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458472 一个文件有如下数据（每一行一个数）： 1.1 1.3 3.1 3.5 4.4 5.3 5.9 6.0 我想实现一个这样的目的：当两数之差小于1配为一对儿，大于1则单独抽出来自己和自己配对儿。例如 1.1 1.3 ， 3.1 3.5 ，5.3 5.9为三对儿，4.4 和6.0 自己各为“
<^k^>  ─> 一对儿”。 该如何写？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-04-22 18:48
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助chrome安装后找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458474 这个没有提示异常啊，重启后找不到chrome，之前装了个五笔也没报错在输入设置里找不到。 print@print:~$ sudo dpkg -i /home/print/下载/chrome.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 165537 个文件和目录。) Preparing to
<^k^>  ─> unpack /home/print/下载/chrome.deb ... Unpacking google-chrome-stable (34.0.1847.116-1) over (34.0.1847.116-1) ... 正在设置 google-chrome-stable (34.0.1847.116-1) ... Processi …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OpenBSD创建OpenSSL分支LibreSSL http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458475 OpenBSD创建了OpenSSL分支 LibreSSL 。开发者表示，他们正忙碌着删除和重写OpenSSL，LibreSSL的主页因此非常简陋。LibreSSL现阶段只支持OpenBSD，在项目稳定之后会考虑加入多平台支持，开发者宣称“我们不想要伤透
<^k^>  ─> 你们的心”。在OpenSSL的高危漏洞Heartbleed曝光之后，OpenBSD项目发起了清理OpenSSL代码的行动，目前开发 非常活跃 。OpenSSL采用的是Apache Licen …
<data-cn> 额
<data-cn> Linux Mint上面搞的conky为毛不能显示中文
<lainme> data-cn: 字体？
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡
<data-cn> unicode啊
<data-cn> 额
<data-cn> 是utf8
<lainme> data-cn: 要设置中文字体
<data-cn> override_utf8_locale
<data-cn> 我在xftfont里设置的是wqy-zenhei
<data-cn> 发现不起作用
<lainme> huntxu: 晚上好
<lainme> data-cn: 可能名字写的不对。https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=55202
<^k^> ⇪ t: [SOLVED]Getting Conky to display Chinese (Page 1) / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums
<lrvy> hello 基佬們
<data-cn> Orz
<data-cn> 撸不起来了
<data-cn> 额
<data-cn> 解决了
<data-cn> 是字体名字的问题。。。
<data-cn> 0.0
<data-cn> WenQuanYi Zen Hei
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 发布一个 UBUNTU14.04LTS LIVE系统===庆祝UBUNTU1404LTS发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458478 发布一个 UBUNTU 14,04 LIVE 系统====庆祝UBUNTU1404LTS发布 是squashfs只读文件系统.约1.3g大小.适合于放在优盘上启动. 也可以使用UCloner克隆模式,恢复模式 =====将系统复制到硬盘分区===得
<^k^>  ─> 到硬盘系统; 或者 将系统复制到vhd 文件上.得到VHD系统. 地址 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1i3zGaAp 或者 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mgFi1Qg 其中UBUNTU1404目录下caspe …
<leeeee> 嗨~~
<leeeee> 好久不贱各位亲们
<perr> hi
<^k^> perr:点点点.  19:46
<October22> 加班中…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • opera无法播放视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458479 ubuntu 14.04,前几天用opera看电视，电影都好好的，今天突然什么也看不了。点击播放窗口，显示是一个Gnash的播放器。怎么恢复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-04-22 19:46
<leeeee> 呵呵  加油  现在流行加班呀
<October22> 我还在实习中…
<October22> leeeee: 现在你也工作了吗？
<jusss> 谁给讲下lambda呀，实在是理解不了
<leeeee> 没啊 。。 上次看新闻嘛  就在说加班的事
<jiero_unfit> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 兔兄  好久不贱
<leeeee> 我准备一个人出去玩
<leeeee> 但是不知道去哪里玩诶
<leeeee> 好忧伤
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 能想到么？
<jusss> leeeee: 去北京吧
<jiero_unfit> leeeee:  帮忙想个域名？
<jusss> leeeee: 去看14.04发布会，我已经打算去领t了
<jusss> jiero_unfit: xxoo.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 麦壳丰 macff.com | Just another WordPress site (@ xxoo.org)
<jiero_unfit> leeeee:  一堆联网的英语词汇库，中文呢？
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 窝头~
<jusss> milf.org
<leeeee> 你们俩在说啥呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: Milf.ORG › Log In (@ milf.org)
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 窝头...
<jiero_unfit> leeeee:  做英文翻译中文的词典网站，起名字。
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 拉到8个英文系的大学生帮忙翻译。但是，做网站，难。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 不是已经有这种网站了么
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: www.iciba.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_金山词霸_爱词霸英语 (@ iciba.com)
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥！！
<Pudge> ..
<jiero_unfit> Pudge:  自由协议的没
<perr> google更靠谱
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 我用个网站还管他协议？
<leeeee> 你们好没劲  整天讨论这些问题
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 你不在意我在意。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 微勃是自由协议么
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 管你，断网就没
<jusss> Pudge: 什么是Lambda呀
<Pudge> 还有断网还能用的网站？
<jusss> Pudge: 实在是难以理解
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<Pudge> jusss: 你难道在看java8？
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 要作了就能导出的。不是单纯网站完了
<jusss> Pudge: lisp
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 页面前端  搞不懂 没时间去想
<Pudge> jusss: 金山词霸完克
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 应该说，现在不太看前端吧？
<Pudge> jusss: 就是一种表达式
<leeeee> 喂
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 后端逻辑倒还没问题
<jusss> Pudge: 给个简单列子
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  前端逻辑？
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛自己google啊，一堆梨子
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 先让我弄明白你想做什么改动
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 比如目前貌似前端就有个bug， 快捷键绑定有问题
<jusss> Pudge: 搜了，看不懂呀
<jusss> Pudge: 不知道在讲啥
<leeeee> 同志们！！！
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 嗯。我要一个点击复制内容的按钮？好吗？
<leeeee> 周末去哪玩啊
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 这就算是前端逻辑。这个浏览器兼容性不好，github都做不到
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:显示内容中某一单词解释，也是前端逻辑是吧？
<leeeee> 算了
<Pudge> leeeee: 刚周2，玩个蛋
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 页面上的改动都算
<leeeee> 我要想一下去哪啊
<leeeee> 计划好啊
<Pudge> 去东莞吧，也许能找到工作
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 好吧，后端支持评论么？
<perr> leeeee: 这要提前一年周密计划的,你现在才想已经晚了
<leeeee> 吐血。。。
<leeeee> 算了
<leeeee> 我自己想吧
<leeeee> 你们都太不靠谱了
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 跟服务器数据库存取无关的都是前端
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 嗯。谢谢
<perr> leeeee: 难道没人陪,到这来找某人?
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 是不是我该找个前端开发一起呢。
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 当然 多多益善
<leeeee> ？？？什么意思？
<leeeee> 我本来就是要一个人去玩啊
<jiero_unfit> leeeee:  意思是你该委身了
<leeeee> 只是不知道去哪里
<leeeee> 什么委身
<leeeee> 就周末去玩玩而已
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 嗯。就是我不认识。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 你该找个专门做ihm的
 * iLucky 上学真苦逼，食堂的饭跟shit一样
<jiero_unfit> ihm是什么？ Pudge
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 前段后端都很简单，自己做就行了
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 界面，
<cherrot> iLucky: 便宜啊可是
<cherrot> g ihm
<leeeee> 吃了十几年的shit的人路过。。。
<leeeee> 12å¹´
<^k^> cherrot: ihm Welcome! Dear Parishioners,. The parish is for most Catholics the single most important part of the Church. It is where we publicly express our faith in an effort to ...
<jiero_unfit> 。。。
<cherrot> Pudge: kk 都不懂
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 功能再多再好也没用，好看，人性化才是王道
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 噢。那个不算难把。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 人性化这种东西其实最容易。。。
<Pudge> jie
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 能上线么。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: no，这个最难，是一个专门的学科
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 。。。其实没多难
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 苹果为啥有他的价值，绝大多数就是他的ihm做的好
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: linux这点永远比不上
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 不过就是考虑现在的使用习惯，只不过大家都喜欢封闭着。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 网站最重要的就是这个
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: gtalk?
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: ... 才不是。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 你太肤浅了。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 功能啥的，随便找个人，看一个星期，就能做
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 这是产品的市场核心价值
<jiero_unfit> 啥都是你说的。。。
<cherrot> Pudge: ihm是什么？
<Pudge> humain-machine interface
<cherrot> Pudge: 那不是 hmi ?
<Pudge> cherrot: 我错了，那是法语。。英语一般叫gui。。
<cherrot> Pudge: 应该不是一个词  你说的应该是交互设计 不是 gui
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  gtalk 怎么说。说话。。
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 我还在上班呢 说话不方便哟
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 虽然我研究 ux 有一段时间了，但是觉得，这真不是什么高深的。
<perr> webUI
<jusss> cherrot: 求解lambda表达式，最好有个链接，谢谢
<cherrot> jusss: python就支持  dive into python3
<jusss> cherrot: 我实在是理解不了
<cherrot> jusss: lambda表达式 和匿名函数有啥区别么？ 不太懂术语上的区别
<cherrot> jusss: 或者还可以叫 inline-function ?
<jusss> cherrot: 我还是不懂。。。
<cherrot> jusss: 就是定义个超级简单一行内就能写完的函数来实现一个很方便的小操作吧
<zdc> 朋友们有没有要笔记本电脑桌的，不好卖，进价处理了，有竹子、松木、塑料的，一共五张。
<perr> 通常返回的是结构,但高级了去就想返回函数.就构造一个函数并返回
<perr> zdc给链接
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<cherrot> perr: 哦对 lamba的意思是返回一个函数对吧
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 这个东西，美学的范畴，页面上该用几个颜色，什么颜色，按钮大小，左边右边，都有讲究，不是随便弄的
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 程序员做不了这个
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 不是说高深，就跟写程序一样，没啥高深的，但是是另一个领域
<perr> 有种东西叫品味.
<jiero_unfit>  Pudge  那是美工。。。
<zdc> http://imagebin.org/306961
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 美工只是基本的
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 有专业的做这个的
<marguerite> 我想找一个 php 序员帮忙干点活（会不会被喷）...
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 。。。那都是多年前的东西了。。。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 一个界面很多东西的时代
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 我们在说一个话题么
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 是。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 东西少代表不需要做界面?
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 现在的网站相对更多是 twitter 那类风格
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 简约是一种风格
<zdc> perr, 一次买一张的都有些问题，我这是大量进的，质量很好
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 跟你需不需要专门做设计的人没有关系
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 觉得不需要
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 简约不代表是个程序员就能做，twitter，google养一大帮做界面设计的人不是因为钱多
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 随便你，只是个建议，
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 客户体验最重要，功能只是最基本的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 配置了eth0网卡，无法ping通，求助大神。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458482 QQ截图20140422202106.png route -nv ifconfig的结果如图。。。求帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhyq132 — 2014-04-22 20:22
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 我知道，但是那不是难事，我在和你说这个。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 也许你懂，反正界面设计对我来说，很难，会花掉我80%的时间
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 他们目的和我不一样。。。
<Pudge> 不想浪费大量时间在css上，最好的办法就是找一个做设计的人去做这部分
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 嗯。
<jusss> cherrot: 还是不懂。。。
<cherrot> jusss: 用用就懂了
<jusss> cherrot: (lambda (x) (* x x))然后呢
<jusss> cherrot: 怎么用这个函数？
<zdc> 朋友们有没有要笔记本电脑桌的，不好卖，进价处理了，有竹子、松木、塑料的。http://imagebin.org/306961 ，有需要的吗，价格好商量，别赔太多就行，玩砸了，没生活费了。
<jiero_unfit> 哇。销售。。。
<jiero_unfit> 谁需要http://cn.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-naga-cn 这鼠标 - 二手的
<^k^> jiero_unfit: ⇪ Razer 中国官方网站 | 始于玩家，赋予玩家
<jiero_unfit> 那伽梵蛇游戏鼠标  -  想要的 msg 我
<jiero_unfit> 不为赚钱 - 算福利吧。。。
<cherrot> jusss: 定义完了直接用的意思吧  匿名函数嘛
<cherrot> jusss: 真是可以传递匿名函数作为参数给其他函数处理
<cherrot> jusss: 具体我也不清楚  平常很少用
<zdc> 有点同情心的吧，我没生活费了，怎么办，有帮忙的吗
<cherrot> jusss: php里倒也用过匿名函数
<jusss> cherrot: 匿名函数有啥用呀
<caleb-> google 养一大堆人但设计还是渣
<cherrot> jusss: 方便
<jusss> cherrot: 没名字怎么调用
<cherrot> jusss: 形参有名字啊
<jusss> cherrot: 不都是通过函数名调用函数的吗
<perr> 关键的点是这个函数是动态生成的.
<cherrot> jusss: 函数名无非也是指向函数的指针  我觉得 perr 菜市说到点上
<iLucky> test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  20:40
<perr> py里的=和c有很大不同.你认识了这个就通了
<jusss> perr: (lambda (x) (+ x 4)) 然后呢？ 怎么调用
<perr> xxx=yyy(); xxx();
<perr> 就是在列表的那个节点上生成了一个函数呀.以后调用
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7正式发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458484 来源：TechTarget中国 日前，红帽正式发布RHEL（Red Hat Enterprise Linux）7的候选版本，新版本带来大量改进，包括容器和内核等等。 自去年12月以来，RHEL 7一直是beta版本，并且从测试者那里获得了好评。高通
<^k^>  ─> 的高级系统工程师Micheal Waltz是一名RHEL 7 beta测试人员，他推荐人们使用RHEL 7。另外一名测试人员Nathan Thaler是麻省理工学院的企业系统管理 …
<perr> lisp我不会,但就是这个意思,动态构造一个函数
<Pudge> jusss: 看不下去了，
<jusss> Pudge: ?
<Pudge> jusss: 栏目大本质就是，定义一个匿名函数，并马上使用它，因为其他地方用不到，所以懒得给他起名字，
<Pudge> jusss: 懂了么
<jusss> Pudge: 关键是连名字都没有怎么使用？
<Pudge> jusss: 。。所以马上使用啊，我操，
<Pudge> jusss: 好吧，我给你个例子
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> jusss: 比如，通常，你定义一个函数， function f(x) { do something with x}
<Pudge> jusss: 然后，你用f(6)调用
<Pudge> jusss: 是吧
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> jusss: 用lambda，就是，use (lambda x : do something with x, 6)
<Pudge> jusss: 懂了么，我定义，并马上使用，以后没法在用
<Pudge> jusss: 因为这个函数没名字，懂了么
<jusss> Pudge: 能用lisp举个例子吗
<Pudge> jusss: 我tm又不会lisp
<jusss> Pudge: ((lambda (x) (* x x)) 3) 我貌似明白了
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<jusss> Pudge: f(x)=x+1用lambda就是lambda(x+1)
<alpha080> bingo
<alpha080> 果然不能放弃治疗啊
<jusss> alpha080: 这不就是把函数名换成了函数表达式吗
<jusss> alpha080: 有啥深远的意义吗？
<alpha080> 从某种意义上这么说也没错
<alpha080> 俺不是程序员，不懂这个
<jusss> alpha080: 数学不一直都是这样的吗？感觉不到优点在哪呀，不懂
<alpha080> 比如说一次性餐具
<jusss> alpha080: 你是数学方面的大师呀，
<alpha080> 你会再用一次么？
<alpha080> 俺是忽悠方面的行家而已
<jusss> alpha080: 你还会扣腚呢，怎么不是程序员？
<leeeee> 你们不累么
<jusss> alpha080: 这个说法不严谨对吧
<alpha080> 某些一次性函数用lambda不是很合适么
<jusss> alpha080: c里有lambda吗？
<alpha080> 当然了，还有其他意义了，
<alpha080> 俺不懂c
<alpha080> 俺懂basic而已
<jusss> alpha080: Hardy的那本纯数学教程我买了2年了，至今还没看完10页
<alpha080> jusss: 恭喜你，我听说有人为了联系吉他而听了三年的钢琴演奏
<jusss> 高数挂了2次没过，第三次抄同学答案过的，我的数学不是一般的差呀。。。谁能救救我的数学
<alpha080> s/联系/练习
<perr> 在函数式语言里lambda很好用而已.
<alpha080> 不得不佩服我自己未卜先知
<perr> py也引入了.
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna: 在呢？
<jusss> perr: c应该没有吧
<alpha080> perr: 很久之前lambda就产生了哇
<perr> 貌似也在考虑引入
<perr> 早就在lisp这类里有了,其他高级语言跟风
<alpha080> 正解
<jusss> alpha080: 你上面那个练习吉他听钢琴的冷笑话没听懂。。。是在说数学和计算机没关系吗
<jusss> alpha080: 还是在说Hardy那本书和数学没关系。。。
<perr> 不实践
<nginx_> 我來了兄弟們
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  看到信息了吧.
<nginx_> 你們能幫我在推薦幾個地址嗎？
<nginx_> 看到信息了
<jusss> perr: 哦，是在说我买书没看原来
<jusss> 整理下思路，玩游戏去
<nginx_> 大家 看的到我說話不
<nginx_> 看的到就應一聲
<perr> 哇嗷
<slowgun> 什么地址
<slowgun> ^nginx
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04软件更新失败！有图说明！怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458485 test.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2014-04-22 21:28
<Pudge> jusss: 意义就是为了书写方便，
<chenxiongfei> ALL:请问各位，如何实施 运维如何实施devops理念
<chenxiongfei> ALL：在实际环境都用到哪些案例？
<nginx_> 我不太懂
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 安装frotran http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458486 初学者想请教下，怎样安装frotran 统计信息: 发表于 由 bella — 2014-04-22 21:56
<jiero_unfit>  imtxc  帮我想个？
<jiero_unfit> huntxu imtxc  帮忙起名字，wordnet 词典
<loaden> qt 5.3 的安卓库是用哪个版本编译器编译的？
<loaden> ndk里面有很多工具链。
<jiero_unfit> yunfan: 噢，我又更喜欢了其中一个小姑娘
<jiero_unfit> yunfan: 她们的英国外教，让她们用 linux；结果那外教几乎砸了学校的电脑
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 这是怎么发展的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 俺是个新手遇到这个问题，求高手帮忙看看，跪谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458489 FFT的代码： #include <iom128.h> #include <intrinsics.h> #include <directive> /********************************************************************* 快速福利叶变换C函数 函数简介：此函数是通用的快速傅里叶变换
<^k^>  ─> C语言函数，移植性强，以下部分不依赖硬件。此函数采用联合体的形式表示一个复数，输入为自然顺序的复数（输入实数是可令复数虚部 …
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 据说那老师自己笔记本是linux，教她们用linux，但学校里学校里的windows电脑十分难用，导致那老师几乎失控。
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 这学校的网络是无法用linux登录的
<jiero_unfit> 嗯。 渊 脉 络 网 通 畅 译 易 意
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 又是奇葩客户端害得么……
<jiero_unfit> 吾译 5yi.info
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 嗯
<jiero_unfit> 特色暖中华
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 宏碁4745从13.10更新到14.04后出现：“the system i2 running in low graph” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458491 进不了图形桌面了，按“ALT+CTRL+F1”进入界面后，按： http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/h ... mode-error 这贴里的方法挨个试，都不行。 原来是双显卡，用的AMD的驱动。 出
<^k^>  ─> 问题后，在BIOS里禁用独显，还是解决不了问题。 请求帮助，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 温柔的猪 — 2014-04-22 22:21
<yunfan> jiero_unfit: 哪个小姑娘？
<yunfan> jiero_unfit: 既然喜欢 就拉出来聊聊呗
<yunfan> 我要上床看驾校教材了 tmd
<jiero_unfit> yunfan: 噢。还是差别很大，就算了。
<jiero_unfit> yunfan:  喜欢的人多了去了。
<jiero_unfit> yunfan:  嗯。今天我倒是终于看清对方长什么样子了 - 以前都记不住，这是我看到美女的通病。
<jiero_unfit> lol
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 环境真心恶劣
<jiero_unfit> yunfan: 。。。你这么聪明，驾校啥的不用看了。。。
<jiero_unfit> MeaCu1pa: 怎么了？你要跟着 roylez  脚步？
<jiero_unfit> cherrot 应该是回家了。
<jiero_unfit> 买下一个吧。。。
<nginx_> 這個人好少
<jiero_unfit> October22: 起名过程
<nginx_> 可以問下，你們的VIM怎麼配置的嗎？
<nginx_> 那個提到了一個配置庫掃描的
<October22> jiero_unfit: 什么意思？
<jiero_unfit>  October22 词典域名
<lainme> nginx_: 抄主席的
<jiero_unfit> October22:  中英文，我问了好几个人了。
<October22> 你要怎么样的呢？
<nginx_> 就是那些插件，我怎麼也裝不上
<October22> nginx_: 你需要找个教程
<nginx_> 問下 git是什麼意思
<October22> jiero_unfit: 挑几个名字，投个票就可以啊
<jiero_unfit> October22: 投票真心没意思。。。
<nginx_> 還有，我裝了個WEBqq，不知道怎麼卸載
<jiero_unfit> October22: 样本率不够高
<October22> nginx_: 你认为我们听懂了你说的问题吗？
<nginx_> 是WINEQQ
<nginx_> 就是官網推薦的那個
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 问来源
<nginx_> ubuntu官網
<October22> jiero_unfit: 选择有时是很困难的，我不知道你目前的处境
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 官网从没推荐过qq
<jiero_unfit> October22: 我现在在征集中   易译 吾译 之类还是比较简单地
<nginx_> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/QQ
<jiero_unfit> 找域名简单。
<^k^> ⇪ t: QQ - Ubuntu中文
<nginx_> 這個
<nginx_> 推薦了
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 任何人都可以修改推荐。
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 但那不代表官方的推荐。
<nginx_> longene-wine-qq
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 官方没有qq方案
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下如何设置电脑的两个cpu并行计算 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458494 实验室刚刚买的台服务器，装的ubuntu12.04，两个cpu，16核，为了在仿真计算的时候加快速度，应该如何设置并行计算？网上没大有说这个的，希望能有人指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liubing1990 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-04-22 22:39
<nginx_> 不談論官網問題了
<nginx_> 就是怎麼卸載
<jiero_unfit> nginx_:  问开发者。
<nginx_> 這
<October22> nginx_: 那你就看看龙井的说明
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: Ubuntu 支持的一向只是Ubuntu提供的。不是外面插进来的，比如间谍广告软件。
<nginx_> 那我就卸載不掉了
<October22> 你用过win上的qq吗？
<nginx_> 那你們在ubuntu下，用什麼QQ呢？
<October22> 你知道怎么卸载吗？
<nginx_> 我用的是playonlinux 裝的TM2013
<lainme> nginx_: 或者你去看那讲怎么安装龙井QQ的帖子有没有讲怎么卸载
<jiero_unfit> 看 playonlinux 怎么搞
<nginx_> 用playonlinux很好卸載
<October22> 我的意思是wine的qq也有卸载选项啊
<nginx_> 就是，我裝的這個不是playonlinux裝的
<October22> 正规的软件都有卸载选项吧？
<jiero_unfit> October22: 他那个恐怕是 deb 坏包。
<October22> wine的处理方式和原生有区别吗？
<nginx_> 對了，親們我想問個比較SB的問題，UBUNTU怎麼修復式重裝
<October22> 除非没卸载方式
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 没有
<nginx_> 是DEB懷包
<nginx_> 沒卸載方式
<jiero_unfit> nginx_:  就是备份需要的东西后重新装
<lainme> nginx_: 不懂什么意思。之前/usr删掉大半，把那些软件再装回来就好了
<October22> 那就手动删除了…
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 用卸载 deb 的办法。
<nginx_> 如果系統掛了，東西還沒拷出來
<nginx_> 但東西都在
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 。。。
<nginx_> 怎麼搞
<October22> 启动盘听说过没？
<lainme> nginx_: 可以用live usb，或者u盘系统之类的
<nginx_> 就比如我上次卸載軟件的時候，卸載掉內核的文件了
<nginx_> lib什麼的
<nginx_> 文件
<October22> 不知道你用过启动盘吗？
<nginx_> 就掛了
<nginx_> 用過的
<October22> 这种维护的事很常见吧？
<nginx_> 是的
<October22> 你有做过处理后再进行危险操作吗？
<jiero_unfit> October22:  你觉得什么域名好？
<nginx_> 上次我就直接重裝了
<October22> 你突然问我，我还没想好。
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 直接 livecd 复制出来
<nginx_> 好吧
<perr> 重要的东西都不要放系统里
<lainme> nginx_: 死的不彻底可以进单用户模式修复
<perr> 俺一直用2G u盘做备份.
<nginx_> 還有就是分區，我對分區很頭痛
<October22> linux很特殊，极少情况需要重装
<nginx_> 雖然網上有教程
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 仅仅内核？换个内核继续用？ chroot ？
<Pudge> October22: linux很特殊，经常需要重装
<lainme> 多数情况都能原地复活，不过重装可能更省时间
<nginx_> 現在我不怎麼重裝了
<Pudge> October22: 你看ubuntu论坛菜鸟房，全是各种重装
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 因为重装很方便。。。备份东西也方便。。。
<nginx_> 畢竟不是windows
<jiero_unfit> windows重装会死人
<jiero_unfit> mac 不知道
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: windows重装就20分钟的事，很方便啊
<nginx_> 我現在把系統調好就不折騰了
<October22> Pudge: 没法，xp 根生地固
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 重装出一个拉圾系统
<jiero_unfit> windows xp 根本不能用。
<jiero_unfit> windows 7 同样拉圾。。。
<nginx_> 對了，我遇到個很奇葩的問題
<October22> 漏洞百出…
<jiero_unfit> 窗口管理都是2001年水平。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 格掉c盘，重装，这么简单，除非其他盘有病毒
<perr> 的
<nginx_> 就是板載顯卡和獨立顯卡的問題
<nginx_> 我裝windows2003 都沒問題
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 程序全扯了
<October22> 多看教程
<nginx_> 就是裝UBUNTU出現鼠標一卡一卡的情況
<nginx_> 全屏閃
<October22> nginx_: 多看看论坛的帖子
<jiero_unfit> 断线搭桥术 - linux修复。。。
<jiero_unfit> 这就是难度
<October22> 可以折腾但不要瞎折腾
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 哦，没办法，装软件总会往c盘写点啥，注册表的事，我都是ghost，10分钟搞定
<jiero_unfit> 违章拆迁处 - windows 修复...
<nginx_> 我現在已經快半年沒用window是了
<jiero_unfit>      nginx_ 我明白了你的硬件碰到Ubuntu会坏掉。
<nginx_> 不過現在都好了
<jiero_unfit> October22:  5yi.info 怎么样？
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 你可以试试 别的发行版
<nginx_> 我最先用的是centos5.3
<lainme> nginx_: http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4700 这里不是有讲怎么卸载龙井QQ么
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux兼容内核论坛 • 查看主题 - wine qq 2013 for linux Ubuntu 64位兼容
<Pudge> linux最大问题就是驱动，太渣
<perr> October22: whitehouse.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: Whitehouse.info (@ whitehouse.info)
<jiero_unfit> Pudge:  ghost 不认 grub
<Pudge> 什么时候驱动好了，linux算是治好了一半的病
<nginx_> 對了，你們桌面用手機啓動電腦
<nginx_> 你們怎麼用手機啓動電腦
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 没可能啊。驱动好的时候，那厂商通常是做最大的，或者已经死了的
<Pudge> nginx_: 拿着手机，顶一下电脑的电源键
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 所以linux不可能桌面普及了
<nginx_> 主板應該有這個功能
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 网络唤醒？干嘛呢。手机启动电脑做什么。。。
<perr> linux原来是这么的烂.不用了.回去用xp
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 不是硬件问题。。。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: linux普及很简单，出一个全卖的发行版。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 应该是不止是硬件问题
<perr> 我的认识是linux没把图形支持放到内核里.所以这方面不如win好
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 但是至少先解决硬件问题
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 就像 android ，普及了
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: android至少解决了硬件问题
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 先解决硬件问题，再谈别的
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 这个是前提
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: linux也解决了部分硬件问题，android不也是初始只解决了部分硬件问题么。。。
<perr> 你们在说啥???
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 部分。。你不能指望用户只用有限的集中硬件啊
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 至少安装android的手机上，不存在哪个硬件驱动有问题
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 前提是，必须藏的深。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 不管是解决了，还是藏起来，别让用户发现哪个硬件跑步起来啊
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 动不动就显卡问题，声卡问题，怎么玩
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 我装个系统，还要看100个文档怎么驱动起来我的显卡，这种系统能有啥前途
<October22> android的硬件驱动也不是那么好吧？
<perr> 对呀,android的驱动就好了?
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 这是个死循环啊，没显卡，我看不了文档，看不了文档，我就没法知道怎么装显卡
<Pudge> October22: 你的android手机有硬件驱动问题？
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: android的保护伞是可以挟带配置好的系统发行，linux发行版厂商没有那固定软硬件配置测试。。。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 还是分布测试法，每个隐藏一点
<nginx_> 我裝ubuntu就不需要驅動
<October22> 没有厂商的驱动，CM能跑起来吗？
<nginx_> 我覺得除了不能玩遊戲
<nginx_> linux一級棒
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 把风险尽量分给别人承担 - windows 驱动就是这样
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: October22 就是因为有厂商的驱动，android才普及了啊
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 不是，是把驱动风险留给测试厂。。。
<perr> 关键是pc/笔记本的那些amd/intel芯片组一出来就和microsoft穿了一条裤子.不搞开源
<Pudge> October22: nginx_ 。。除了不能玩游戏。。玩游戏很重要。windows流行的最大原因之一
<October22> nginx_: 不要瞎说…
<nginx_> 我知道也能玩
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 总之，没有官方支持linux驱动，很难
<jiero_unfit> 。。。不知道。错误最近遇到的不是很多。但是遇到很多windows 显卡错误。
<October22> 怎么没驱动？你了解Linux吗？
<nginx_> 我裝了AMD的顯卡
<nginx_> 廠商都提供的
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 我最近用了 windows 7 ， 别人的电脑，装游戏，各种渲染错误，完全比不上linux。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 同样是 GMA X4500 显卡
<nginx_> 看電影 玩遊戲都可以的
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 但是 多数 AMD 显卡在 linux 下，绝对不如windows。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 。。别拿单体例子来说整体情况
<jiero_unfit> 噢。不过可能有些在 windows 8下更弱
<nginx_> 瑪雅最早在linux的
<nginx_> 3D軟件
<lainme> 驱动通常需要和硬件厂商商业合作，但商业化运营的桌面发行版就那几个
<Pudge> nginx_: 那是软件，不是驱动
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 对于受栽的个体，自己就是 100%，所以导致linux到处栽了。
<Pudge> nginx_: linux下的maya也只能运行在装了显卡驱动的linux上
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 关键是概率太大了，你看ubuntu论坛上，
<perr_>  microsoft的系统要求的系统配置越来越高,然后大家就去买高配置电脑.高配置电脑的芯片组的驱动又不开源,大家又只得考虑只用win
<October22> 这是你的感受，不过我的感受也不是特别好
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 多少关于硬件问题的帖子
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 嗯。只要是AMD的，死去。。。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: windows 品牌机默认装好了驱动才给你的。。。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 厂商给你测试了。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 没装驱动回家自己下一个装上就能用，
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: linux的下载一个普通用户都不知道咋装
<jiero_unfit> Pudge:  很多人不懂
<lainme> jiero_unfit: AMD官方驱动常黑屏什么的，开源驱动从来没问题
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 而且装上去之后可能显示器就直接黑屏了
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 我不信你刚才那话，很多人都不知道要装，知道了也不去装
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 什么意思
<perr_> 这些个硬件厂商和微软一起黑大家,大家还一个劲叫好
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 我碰到好多人都不装驱动，windows，用默认的拉圾
<nginx_> 以後就用ARM
<October22> 商业行为
<nginx_> 做CPU
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 默认的至少能用啊，基本的3d现实没问题啊。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 你信？
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: linux要是你没有集显，独显不装驱动那现实效果，能死人啊
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 我倒是没有新显卡。。不知道。。。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 我周围都没有新显卡，最新的独立显卡是 x1300
<nginx_> 大家不要討論了，我想了一個辦法
<October22> 我看到驱动不正常的人桌面都重叠了还无动于衷
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 其他的是 x4500 intel
<nginx_> 讓我說下
<Pudge> 生态环境不好
<nginx_> 不如大家討論的功夫，我們還不如自己開發個CPU 和顯卡
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 。。。
<lainme> ……
<Pudge> 。。。
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 资金。。。
<nginx_> 再自己開發個操作系統
<perr_> nginx_: 乃快洗洗睡吧
<nginx_> 資金都炒樓了
<October22> 这点我不赞同，定制的东西还是有很多
<jiero_unfit> nginx_:  举中国上下，无此人才。。。
<nginx_> 別談資金
<nginx_> 就我們幾個開發一個
<Pudge> nginx_: 。。。你养我？
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 要烧几十亿美元无回报，没人干
<October22> 问题是现在大家太注重通用的
<jiero_unfit> October22: 这个世界就是根据已经有的延伸。
<jiero_unfit> October22: 否则多数人是蠢蛋，怎么理解你给你钱？
<nginx_> 我一次在網上看到，說中國龍芯用的是ARM的圖紙圈錢的
<October22> 就像路由有多少是Linux？
<nginx_> 我用的路由就是linux
<perr_> 偶用的cisco
<nginx_> cisco 我已經用的不用了
<Pudge> 因为路由这东西不存在驱动不好的问题
<jiero_unfit> October22: https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/9fd22ea8ebd7
<^k^> jiero_unfit: ⇪ 20 Things I Should Have Known at 20 — What I Learned Today — Medium
<Pudge> 桌面linux要是做到这一步，离普及就不远了
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: >..怎么可能。
<nginx_> 我們現在都用化爲
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 路由是小电脑啊
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 多数路由需要经常重启
<nginx_> 單片機
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 是啊，但是有驱动有问题？
<nginx_> 什麼小電腦
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 有
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 很大
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 啥问题，你驱动不起来？
<nginx_> 路由就是單片機
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 你不知道不代表没有。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 有问题你还买？
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 用户不知道==没有问题
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 。。。还有那么多人卖 amd呢
<lainme> Pudge: 硬件问题的帖子虽多，但抱怨区和PK区都是在讲有没有这样那样的软件
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: amd 都有opengl支持错误把。
<jiero_unfit> 大把大把
<perr_> 偶就一直用amd的
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 但是用户看不到，或者根本不影响用户使用啊
<October22> Pudge: 路由有漏洞你还在用吗？
<jiero_unfit> 用 opengl写游戏的人好像都恨amd
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: ubuntu下面直接就不显示了，怎么玩
<Pudge> October22: 我不知道有没有漏洞，所以我继续用
<jiero_unfit> Pudge:  会看到，用opengl的游戏，amd的经常画面惨烈
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: windows下，linux下都是
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 问题是linxu下只有opengl
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: windows下 amd 默认都是 direct3d
<Pudge> lainme: 那是另一个问题了。。先说解决硬件问题的事
<perr> 同是一台,哪来硬件问题?
<lainme> Pudge: 我的意思是不同人感受的最需要解决的问题不同。你认为是硬件，但很多人认为是软件。认为软件问题解决了，都解决了一大半
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 现在买路由很难了，你看到卖了，肯定会以为没问题 - 否则怎么会在卖？我没搞懂你是不是理解这种你描述的逻辑
<jiero_unfit> Pudge:  实际上目前市场上大多数是不合格产品。
<jiero_unfit> 产品线划分的策略
<Pudge> lainme: 都要解决啊，遇到硬件问题的就卡在硬件问题上了，硬件没遇到问题的，就卡软件问题上了
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 什么意思
<jiero_unfit> 实际上这么多年笔记本电脑的品质价格线都没降低。。。原来 1万元品质，现在还是耗费1万元。。。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 如上
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 现在你4000买到的，都是惨次品
<Pudge> 没看懂
<perr> 没看懂
<nginx_> 詳細描述下
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 正常路由器，不容易有问题的，售价应该是 300人民币以上。
<perr> 然后?
<jiero_unfit> 为了更新速度调整的商业策略呗。。。现在的产品质量直线下降。。。
<jiero_unfit> 不需要你能用 5年
<perr> 都是联想惹得祸?
<jiero_unfit> 当然你想要用5年，多付点也可以做到
<nginx_> 那用幾年
<jiero_unfit> 根据你的脾气我考虑一下投产
<jiero_unfit> 这就是所谓用户调查？
<nginx_> 我覺得中國假貨成災
<jiero_unfit> nginx_:  什么是假货？
<perr> 催着用户更新硬件的新手段?
<nginx_> 95%以上的都是假貨
 * jiero_unfit 没见过
<nginx_> 掃描都是
<nginx_> 什麼都是
<jiero_unfit> perr:  20世纪的家电发展史你就可以看到
<nginx_> 電子產品 衣服 食品
 * jiero_unfit 没见过假货。。。
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 你在哪里广东么。。。
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 什么问题？
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 上不了网？
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 哪个问题？
<nginx_> 不只是廣東
<Pudge> 路由器
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 对，有，不稳定，有
<nginx_> 其他的也是
<nginx_> 比如山東
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 那跟我们刚才讨论的问题有啥关系
<nginx_> 比如福建
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 噢。识别不出
<perr> 聊得史无前例的乱七八糟啊.我表示不想再看下去了
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 硬件驱动啊，用了openwrt -linux
<perr> 碎叫
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 你不是说那是硬件质量问题么
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 可能比 原版更稳定
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 断网了，重启一下就好了
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 但是仍然不行。
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 高级的都不需要重启
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: linux桌面驱动黑频重启游泳吗？
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 有用的
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 我见过呢
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 。。。那就不是驱动问题啊
<jiero_unfit> Pudge: 重启就好了 :)
<Pudge> jiero_unfit: 不说别的，现在电脑都是双显卡，linux完全玩不转啊
<jiero_unfit> pud
<jiero_unfit> Pudge:  嗯。玩不转
<nginx_> 不知道，你們買過阿爾法交換機沒？ 我們用了幾個月就熄火了，還帶流量顯示的，價格260！24口高級貨
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 同类产品，那是底端货
<jiero_unfit> nginx_: 交换机基准价格不是 600么
<nginx_> 交換機也分層的
<nginx_> 有兩層 和三層交換機
<nginx_> 思科交換3560  一萬多
<nginx_> 大家睡覺吧！晚安..
<jiero_unfit> 武安
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 武安
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 晚安
<jiero_unfit> lainme:  。晚安。。。
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  00:31
<wzssyqa> roylez: 拜主席
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在呢
<knownbad> ？
<wzssyqa> 那帮人丧心病狂地连snapshot.debian.org 都墙了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: - snapshot.debian.org (@ debian.org)
<knownbad> 打倒墙。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为毛？
<knownbad> wzssyqa: 那帮人丧心病狂地连snapshot.debian.org 都墙了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: - snapshot.debian.org (@ debian.org)
<knownbad> 没事喊喊有益健康。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 垬本色
<knownbad> 不识字“垬‘。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 亏 你还是写繁体的人
<knownbad> 我是个繁体2B。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看出来了
<knownbad> 中学国文不及格过。
<knownbad> 让家长去学校见老师了。
<knownbad> 回来就是一顿打。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想出了s8
<knownbad> 没钱赶时髦。
<knownbad> 得省钱生比比。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 1000软民币
<knownbad> 比比的奶嘴就没了。
<knownbad> 要不接受你女儿的来？
<knownbad> 德国制应该不错。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她从来不用奶嘴
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用什么奶嘴  有病
<knownbad> 呵呵呵。
<knownbad> 反正老婆就是梦想着给女儿打扮。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们还没动静？
<knownbad> 我都觉得把比比当玩具了。
<knownbad> 还没，去做试管吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们需要帮忙么
<gebjgd> knownbad, XD
<knownbad> 你那太小只了。
<knownbad> 老婆要747.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 747是什么
<knownbad> 打鸡鸡。
<knownbad> 大。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不在大小  在技巧  论大  你老婆应该去找黑人
<knownbad> 她也想但不敢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有什么不敢的
<knownbad> 怕吃撑了。。。呵呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不至于吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是你不行 还是她不行？
<knownbad> 不知道。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 检查啊
<knownbad> 老婆这个月或下个月去武汉检查。
<knownbad> 合适的话就作试管。
<gebjgd> knownbad, .....
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她没背着你和别人胡搞吧
<knownbad> 有，一打以上。
<gebjgd> knownbad, .......
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为她知道她不孕？
<knownbad> 梦想队。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 话说你应该让她在美国检查
<knownbad> 唉，贵啊。   何况让她待家里心里踏实些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, ......
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国的医保不是全包的？
<knownbad> 有时，我也只能尽力让她心里好过些。
<knownbad> 没，不孕不包栝。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 够黑的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还要给你老婆单独上保险？
<knownbad> 没，上在我之下。   公司付部分。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哦  那还行
<knownbad> 话说国内和台湾的价格倒是差不多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那还是去台湾做值得吧
<knownbad> 我也觉得台湾的技术成熟些，但老婆不愿意自己去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你家在台湾还有亲戚？
<knownbad> 我无法全程陪她。
<knownbad> 外婆家和小姨，但老婆粘我。
<gebjgd> 那是废话
<knownbad> 没办法，老婆万岁。
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • ubuntu 14.04 ACHI驱动谁有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458498 ubuntu 14.04 硬盘 ACHI安装无法启动，提示gave up waiting for root device ,改成IDE模式成功进入系统，但是其他Win8 XP无法进入，请问谁有更好的办法。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guxiao99168 — 2014-04-23 0:56
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-23
<sennn> sogou for linux 发布啦   O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<arinya> 真的吗？
<arinya> 找到了，立刻试试
<arinya> sennn: 安装有什么注意的吗？原来的默认输入法怎么办？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04 扩展桌面设置launcher placement无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458500 全新安装的14.04，不是升级安装的，在system settings里改了launcher只在内置显示器显示，但是扩展桌面还是有，拖拽的时候很不方便，很容易出发launcher,因为我的launcher是自动隐藏的，求解决 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 knightdf — 2014-04-23 8:32
<arinya> 现在LTS 桌面都是五年支持了吗？
<sennn> arinya 只需要切换到fcitx输入法 原来的不作处理
<sennn> pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗输入法 for linux (@ sogou.com)
<jiero> cherrot:  没想到好域名。
<sennn> 22号发布的
<sou_> 我还是喜欢 fcitx
<sennn> ^_^
<sennn> O(∩_∩)O~
<sou_> ^_^
<jiero> 帮忙想个域名 吧。。。都笑了
<sou_> 想要什么域名啊？
<jiero> sou_: 想要一个表面 WordNet 类似意思的域名。
<jiero> 不过最好有对应的汉语翻译，汉语也没确定。
<sennn> literatureNet
<jiero> 。。。。好长。。。
<freeflying> jiero: ciwang
<sennn> BibleNet
<jiero> freeflying:  。。。那种好真实啊。
<jiero> ciwang.info
<jiero> sennn: 这。。。
<sennn> 搜狗從此 so go...
<sennn> 博客如何迅速收斂人氣？
<sou_> jiero: 好难 。。。
<jiero> cidict.com 这个怎么样。。。
<jiero> freeflying sou_ sennn cherrot 用  cidict.com 怎么样？
<jiero> 昨天晚上还是 $0.99 今天变 $12.99 了。。。
<sou_> 这个域名还有吗？早被注了吧？
<sennn> 同感
<sennn> zici.com
<sennn> ^_^
<jiero> 还有啊。不过现在是 $12.99 两位买了送给我？
<sou_> ^O^
<jiero> zhwordnet.com 也算可以吧。。。
<sennn> ( ⊙ o ⊙ )
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04分区删除后进不去系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458501 我在windows下把笔记本中的第二块硬盘上的ubuntu分区给删除了，结果进入到了grub rescue模式。我也看了置顶帖上的解决方法，但是我现在有个问题，我ls后查看分区后，没办法输入括号。 windows光盘一直
<^k^>  ─> 卡在读条的界面，也没办法进入。 求大家给个解决方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 july-guyi — 2014-04-23 9:01
<sennn> openbsd 發起 openssl分支 libressl
<sennn> cheers
<sou_> openbsd做的东西还是很棒的
<sennn> sou_ 對的
<sou_> 特别是安全方面
<sou_> 最适合做服务器用了
<sennn> 不過 openbsd做桌面就次很多!!!
<sennn> 昨天看了關於 共濟會 方面的紀錄片 感覺有點離奇的說...
<arinya> fcitx在哪里总有问题，我换成ibus了
<arinya> 算了
<arinya> sennn: 我还是老老实实的用原来的ibus-pinyin
<sou_> sennn: 做服务器你还要 X？
<sennn> arinya 我這邊沒有任何問題
<sou_> ssh 不就够用了吗？
<sennn> sou_我是說桌面⊙﹏⊙b汗
<sou_> sennn: 服务器要桌面干什么用？
<nginx_> 远程桌面
<sennn> sou_ 我是說openbsd用作桌面日常使用的桌面配置
<sou_> sennn: 噢  sorry ^_^
<sou_> 个人用我还是喜欢archlinux这种的滚动升级的
<sennn> 有誰學過阿拉伯語?
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jiero> cherrot:   买 cidict.com 了？
<freeflying> jiero: http://www.ted.com/talks/sylvia_earle_s_ted_prize_wish_to_protect_our_oceans
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Sylvia Earle: My wish: Protect our oceans | Talk Video | TED.com
<sennn> google voice 在中國如何付款呀?
<jiero> freeflying:  ... 让我去演讲么。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 让你学习下
<jiero> freeflying: 嗯。
<sennn> 誰有google voice
<sennn> ?
<jiero> onlylove: 帮忙想啊。
 * jiero 拖着 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 想什么？
<sou_> 你能上去google voice?
<sou_> 我都好长时间上不去了
<jiero> onlylove:  wordnet 翻译网站的域名和中文名
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，多大事，你那一堆小姑娘呢
<jiero> onlylove: 给了我一堆，但是看起来不是很堪用。不好注册
<sennn> sou_ 能啊
<sou_> 你在哪啊？这么开放？
<sou_> 我这边早就被封禁了
<jiero> sou_:  他肯定在 不知名国
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级到14.04的按钮是灰的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458505 现在用的系统是12.04的，昨天尝试在线升级，提示某些文件下载失败，无法升级。 今天将ISO文件写入U盘启动后，发现安装的3个选项中的第一个是灰的，无法选择。也就是12.04升级到14.04的选项不能选
<^k^>  ─> 。 另外2个，将12.04和14.04共存，全新安装14.04是可以选的。 为什么啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 边走边看 — 2014-04-23 9:40
<sou_> 嘿嘿
<sennn> sou_ 是問我嗎?
<sou_> sennn: 是啊
<sennn> sou_ 江蘇最北邊
<sou_> 咱们挺近啊 山东就管的他妈贼严
<sou_> sennn: 可是差别这么大呢？
<sennn> sou_ 我這邊使用voice 沒問題呀
<jiero> sennn: 苏北老革命啊
<sennn> sou_ 就是只能打美加電話
<sennn> jiero 最煩革命
<jiero> sennn:  所以你属于喜欢维护利益派。。。
 * jiero 自己的利益已经侵犯了无数人的利益，“全世界都是我的！”
<sennn> sou_ 你那邊一直不能用 gmail嗎?
<sou_> sennn: 其实我主要是用它来接收验证码的
<sou_> gmail慢的要死～～ 虽然说最后能打开
<sennn> 新浪微博已經不能用google voice 註冊了 ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jiero> onlylove:  windows 下浏览器都扯谈啊？全都是崩溃专业户
<onlylove> jiero: ie不会让你失望
<jiero> onlylove: 额。说到浏览器，我都不会想到 ie。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你对他们不满意
<sennn> 用googlevoice打cia 逗她
<onlylove> jiero: 很多人没想到过，windows上最保险的就是ie
<jiero> onlylove: 我的第一个浏览器是 opera。。。然后 firefox 然后是 ie 7 测试版，然后。。。就一直是 firefox了。。。
<sennn> 錯,windows rt
<onlylove> sennn: 那东西有人用啊，不是找死么
<jiero> onlylove: 哦
<sennn> onlylove rt一直很安全很好用啊
<onlylove> sennn: 一个不能跑x86的windows，你要他作甚
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系。有什么用什么是中国人的传统美德
<sennn> onlylove 安全
<onlylove> sennn: windows存在的作用就是qq和游戏，都否
<sennn> onlylove 不敢苟同
<jiero> onlylove: 有什么用什么，所以这个世界都是乌黑的。
<onlylove> sennn: 你随意
<lsjun> 有啥用啥+10086
<sennn> onlylove 3q
<onlylove> sennn: 如果qq和网游在linux上能跑，全中国有多少机器可以换成linux你知道否
<jiero> onlylove:  一台也不会
<sennn> onlylove 大概吧
<onlylove> jiero: 相信我，网吧会的，因为微软的打击对象包括网吧
<jiero> onlylove:  中国人的欲望是无止境的。
<jiero> onlylove:  他们要高大全
<onlylove> jiero: 微软并非高大全的东西
<sennn> 國人的物質欲是無止境的
<jiero> onlylove: 是的，全兼容
<jiero> onlylove: 不兼容的，即使是好的，也会被忽略
<sennn> 瘟到死
<sennn> =windows+x86
<jiero> onlylove: 昨天我说到linux每年都可以变样，对吗立马花容失色。。。
<jiero> onlylove: ubuntu gnome kde 每年都翻新花样。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你高兴，我可以让他天天变样，一天一个wm
<sennn> unity 萬歲
<jiero> onlylove:  我说的是正常升级都会变。。。
<onlylove> jiero: kde基本没变
<jiero> onlylove: 我不信啊。。。我去年年底进去就晕了。。。
<jiero> 好吧，我是4.8 -> 4.11
<onlylove> jiero: 我没感觉
<onlylove> jiero: 红旗，suse debian的kde我都用过
<sennn> 紅旗已死 有事燒紙
<onlylove> jiero: redhat9的也用过
<jiero> onlylove:  windows 7 真垃圾啊。。。我觉得微软设置 gui 在我心里已经降到了 不可用的程度。。。
 * jiero 受不了别人让我处理他们解决不了的windows 7 问题。。。
<Harris> 我笔记本一直是12.04
<onlylove> jiero: win7比xp进步很多
<Harris> 我家里的台式机一直是win7，
<jiero> onlylove: 设置界面恐怖多了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 或者说nt6比nt5进步很多
<jiero> onlylove:  还是学 mac 更正确一些。。。
<Harris> 不过前天系统有问题，恰恰14。04出来了，所以决定在台式机上装14。04
<sennn> windows 內核 開發成本偏高
<Harris> 结果手一抖，全盘数据丢了，这下就死心塌地的用ubuntu了
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<imtxc> jiero: NNND
 * imtxc kick jiero
<piggybox_> jiero干了什么？
<sennn> 買了一臺mac mini 後悔了
<sennn> osx難用
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么了？
<jiero> sennn: 虽然难用，但还是有做的不错的地方
<sennn> jiero 所以ive 大神領銜重新設計 osx10.10
<onlylove> sennn: 有啥难用的
<imtxc> 自然是罪无可赦的事情
<onlylove> sennn: 你只是不习惯而已
<sennn> onlylove unix的弊病 你懂的!
<onlylove> sennn: 我可以告诉你，没接触过电脑的小孩子，windows和linux都不会用，但是mac很快上手，你信么
<jiero> onlylove: 我不信。。。因为我妹3岁自己就搞定了 gnome
<jiero> onlylove: 她去教会，也没搞定那macbook
<onlylove> jiero: 求介绍你妹
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我打算拐走研究
<sennn> onlylove 就權限控制一項就足以讓小孩子崩潰!!!
<jiero> sennn: 哪里需要权限控制，你说的是 苹果和 =微软吗
<onlylove> sennn: windows因为你用admin所以觉得没权限控制，给你个普通用户你试试
<sennn> osx是unix 處處要授權!
<onlylove> sennn: 我用osx就没见到几次授权窗口
<piggybox_> sennn: 写入系统文件夹才需要授权
<sennn> onlylove 爲什麼我用處處要授權
<onlylove> sennn: 不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 装软件需要
<piggybox_> 恩，有些软件软件需要
<sennn> piggybox_ 不對
<onlylove> jiero: 我说过，没见过几次，不代表没见过，而且软件可以装在自己的home
<jiero> onlylove: 不正规。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 小孩子很少会输入网址自己下载。。。
<onlylove> jiero: unix linux，哪个软件不能装在自己home,编译的时候指定prefix搞定
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 踢 onlylove 脑袋。。。
<piggybox_> 话说steam的dota2就装在home下的applications里
<onlylove> jiero: 最重要的是，mac osx装软件，只需要拖放就可以
<sennn> osx軟件停靠塢 安裝的軟件很多都變成問號?不知爲什麼
 * onlylove 把 jiero的脚捆到桌子腿上
<piggybox_> sennn: 你装了些什么软件啊
<onlylove> piggybox_: 肯定是些不常用的稀奇古怪的
<sennn> piggybox_ 很多,不一一列舉了
<sennn> 都是常用的
<onlylove> 比方说firefox？
<piggybox_> sennn: 你说的我用了这么多年从来没见过
<sennn> onlylove 是的
<onlylove> sennn: 别闹
<cherrot> jiero: 感觉怪怪的
<sennn> onlylove 就變換成了?號
<sennn> onlylove 真的
<onlylove> sennn: 你给把源程序删除了？还是挪位置了
<piggybox_> 截图来看看
<sennn> 行 下午截圖
<onlylove> piggybox_: 这种考验智商的事情，我咋从没遇到过
<sennn> 現在在上班
<piggybox_> 我遇到过一次osx升级不再支持powerpc的代码，结果war3变成那样了
<sennn> onlylove linux 裏用eclipse還不用拖放 也不用安裝 豈不更先進!
<onlylove> piggybox_: 老实说，我觉得osx从ppc换到x86就是吃饱了撑的
<piggybox_> 不过也不是？号，而是那个禁止符号
<sennn> onlylove 構架問題
<piggybox_> onlylove: IBM芯片跟不上需要嘛
<onlylove> sennn: 你的意思是，osx里面的需要咯？我说的拖放，可是windows下面exe或者msi那种形式的img包
<onlylove> sennn: 你以为我说啥？
<onlylove> sennn: 给你个deb或者rpm，你直接拖放给我安装，或者直接运行？
<sennn> onlylove 哦
<sennn> onlylove osx 裏也有雙擊安裝的
<jiero> cherrot:  悦姐建议  dict.ly
<onlylove> sennn: 照你这么说，windows下面绿色软件一堆，linux下面预编译好的也一堆
<jiero> cherrot: $75 /year
<cherrot> jiero: 不错
<cherrot> jiero: 这么贵  应该都有折扣吧
<sennn> onlylove 不錯 所以osx 已無存在必要
<onlylove> sennn: 挑理要找正确的地方挑，ok？
<onlylove> sennn: 我还觉得桌面电脑没必要存在呢
<sennn> onlylove O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sennn> onlylove 強詞奪理
<onlylove> sennn: 没有
<onlylove> sennn: 看现在平板的普及率了？
<onlylove> sennn: 游戏的话有主机
<sennn> 筆記本的未來 就是平板 筆記本遲早要淘汰的
<jiero> onlylove: 笔记本有啊
<loaden_> 好
<sennn> onlylove O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<onlylove> jiero: 有啥作用说说
<jiero> onlylove:  osx + macbook air 还是几乎最长运作时间
<onlylove> jiero: ipad air一样时间不短
<jiero> onlylove: 单程序系统不要。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 那换成三桑的glaxy tab
<jiero> onlylove: 我用了android才知道android多么糟糕。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  好吧是深入体验
<onlylove> jiero: 糟糕到啥程度？
<jiero> onlylove: 不想用。。。我还是用老手机多。。。
<caleb-> 我用了ipad才知道ios多么糟糕。。。
<sennn> jiero 是的!!!
<sennn> wp包你滿意
 * onlylove 表示 vaio Dou13体验很好
<onlylove> sennn: 让wp去死
<sennn> onlylove 微軟的未來在於ARM 平臺 你知不知道?
<piggybox_> winphone据说在南美和欧洲都卖的不错
<jiero> cherrot:   dict.us  Auction      Get It   Current bid  $5,200.00
<onlylove> jiero: 你用过wp以后就觉得，android还不错
<onlylove> sennn: 微软目前没打算放弃x86
<cherrot> jiero: 不可能这么贵啊
<sennn> onlylove 靠
<onlylove> sennn: 怎么了，你没见rt半死不活的
<sennn> onlylove 那是現在
<onlylove> sennn: 我的有生之年怕是看不到微软在arm上大展身手了
<sennn> onlylove 只需5年
<caleb-> onlylove+1
<onlylove> sennn: 你知道intel做过arm片子么
<onlylove> sennn: 你知道intel的arm片子秒别人几条街么
<sennn> onlylove 有那麼一點點
<onlylove> sennn: 你知道欧德宁为啥要卖掉arm么
<jiero> cherrot: 好像就那个价格。。。
<caleb-> 微软还不如多做几个 flash 游戏
<sennn> onlylove 因爲他看到了開源的力量
<onlylove> sennn: 拉倒吧
<sennn> onlylove 別不信
<caleb-> 日本人为了玩艦これ方便，surface 销量大增
<imtxc> cherrot: 在买啥好几东西
<cherrot> jiero: 是不是捆绑了很多东西
<cherrot> imtxc: 你猜
<jiero> cherrot: 应该不是。。。
<onlylove> sennn: intel继续做arm现在市场上的片子绝对不是高通和三星的天下
<caleb-> 因为 ios / android 都不能方便地玩艦これ
<imtxc> cherrot: 我不急到啊
<sennn> onlylove 歷史無法倒退
<onlylove> sennn: 欧德宁卖掉arm普遍被认为是一个失误
<cherrot> jiero: 你这是转让价吧
<cherrot> jiero: dict.it ?
<piggybox_> 我上星期刚和intel的同学喝过茶，intel现在是文人当政，没什么希望
<sennn> onlylove 因爲他看到了開源的力量 所以他不認爲是個錯誤
<onlylove> sennn: 开源的力量和arm有啥关系，你别在这拿着开源和我鬼扯
<onlylove> sennn: 你要说开源好，我还看好mips呢，结果咋样？
<onlylove> sennn: mips现在在哪呢？
<piggybox_> onlylove: 还活着
<caleb-> mips 还是可以期待下的
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。  我听说过 http://visual.ly/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Infographics & Data Visualization | Visual.ly
<onlylove> piggybox_: 活着毛线，被瓜分了还叫活着？
<jiero> cherrot: 被抓住了
<onlylove> piggybox_: 就像sony的vaio一样
<jiero>  cherrot 愿不愿意投入 $75 看成效？ dict.ly
<onlylove> piggybox_: 你可以和我说，vaio还活着
<onlylove> piggybox_: 还有webos
<piggybox_> onlylove: 恩，就像thinpad还活着一样，你明白我意思
<cherrot> jiero: 不愿意 好贵
<onlylove> piggybox_: 擦，tp卖掉的那一刻已经死了
 * piggybox_ 吃饭去了，回头聊
<cherrot> jiero: what is 'ly' for
<yunfan> onlylove: 哈 youtube上看到个视频 老外用太阳能聚光把石头都给融了
<yunfan> 3100F
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个太恐怖……
<sennn> onlylove 準確的說,intel 的未來在於類unix linux gnu bsd之類
<yunfan> onlylove: 那东西淘宝上卖1200 嘿嘿
<yunfan> 大杀器
<yunfan> 我觉得玩这个比花几千块买个数控机床玩有意思
<yunfan> 自己在家冶金
<onlylove> yunfan: 几千块能买数控机床？
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然 又不是工业级的 就跟3d打印一样 民用和工业的价格差距太大
<yunfan> onlylove: 你去cnc爱好者论坛看 有的人自己买零件自己做
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jiero> cherrot:  Libya 利比亚
<jiero> yunfan:  还是需要合作社买机器。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<jiero> yunfan:  聚光驱动车辆。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 聚光蒸汽轮机。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 什么合作社
<yunfan> jiero: 聚光蒸汽轮机有啊 我就看到有个老外用这个发电 2kw的
<yunfan> 不过是用反射镜的 不是用菲镜
<jiero> yunfan: 合作买大设备。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：14.04状态栏图标都没了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458508 我是装了搜狗拼音，昨天注销了一下就卡死了，重启之后就只剩壁纸了，但鼠标键盘都能用，我就网上搜索，然后把左边起动器找回来了，但是状态栏上的音量、网络什么的都没了，有没有人知道怎么
<^k^>  ─> 找回来啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ykl1377 — 2014-04-23 10:49
<jiero> cherrot: http://wordnet.info/。。。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 乱论电影 luanlundianying 乱论电影 论理性电影
<happyaron> felixonmars: aur 有changelog么
<ofan> yoooooooo
<cherrot> jiero: yoooooo
<felixonmars> happyaron: 又
<felixonmars> *有
<imtxc> cherrot: 你之前的副厂头出了？
<jiero> cherrot:  广告合作 / 域名出售 / 站务等问题请联系lihuidns@gmail.com
<jiero>  Copyright Year 2011 - All Rights Reserved - 上海市浦东新区杨高中路758号 200136
<felixonmars> happyaron: git://github.com/felixonmars/aur-mirror
<jiero> cherrot: 竟然是中国的。直接报告了灭了他。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 木有啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 跟原厂对比过么，比原厂渣多少
<happyaron> felixonmars: 好
<cherrot> imtxc: 拿你的对比一下吧
<felixonmars> 千万别试图用浏览器打开...
<happyaron> 额
<felixonmars> 否则 github 会挂掉或者你的浏览器会挂掉...
<imtxc> cherrot: 你的是 18-200 么
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯
<happyaron> 这么严重
<gshmu> onlylove: 如何从gnome过渡到命令行
<felixonmars> 啊, 原镜像居然复活了
<felixonmars> .......我手贱了, 我浏览器挂了
<happyaron> lol
<sennn> ctrl+alt+f1------f6
<gshmu> eexpress | onlylove: 运行程序，如何知道命令名？
<onlylove> gshmu: gnome-terminal f11
<gshmu> I know tty1-7
<onlylove> gshmu:  tab补全
<gshmu> 知道
<gshmu> onlylove: 补全也知道的
<felixonmars> happyaron: http://pkgbuild.com/git/aur-mirror.git 这个是原镜像
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ aur-mirror.git - Git clone of the Arch User Repository.
<felixonmars> 因为老挂, 所以我给 mirror 到了 github
<onlylove> gshmu: 然后呢
<happyaron> felixonmars: 好
<gshmu> F11 是什么？
<onlylove> gshmu: 键盘的f11
<felixonmars> 结果从那以后 github 就没法打开那个镜像了...
<^k^> gshmu: define:F11 |f11| is a FREE online magazine presented in a page flip format. |f11| is for professional and enthusiast photographers, designers and creative people working with ...
<onlylove> gshmu: 你用xterm和直接用console区别又不大
<gshmu> 我用Dash 打开程序，怎么知道命令行下的名字？
<felixonmars> github 的技术客服一把鼻涕一把泪的说他们真的已经尽力了, 但是这个 mirror
<gshmu> 键盘上的F11有什么用？
<felixonmars> 在 github 上打开还是会把他们服务器跑挂...
<gshmu> onlylove: 要按装程序 我用apt-get 可是包名，我怎么知道？
<onlylove> gshmu: apt-cache search
<gshmu> onlylove:  这个学到了
<bcsflilong> 有人在ubuntu 装过  oracle
<gshmu> 什么添加软件源的你常添加么？
<bcsflilong> oracle11g  在ubuntu 12.04 上装不明白了
<onlylove> bcsflilong: 你得多蛋疼，用deb系列装oracle
<bcsflilong> 没找到啊
<gshmu> 自己编译安装程序 我也试过了，不过是用上一版
<onlylove> gshmu: 你到底想怎样
<gshmu> 系统非常关机，恢复模式使用fsck
<bcsflilong> 你成功了？
<jiero> dict.ly
<gshmu> 学习啊
<bcsflilong> 我都要被這么死了
<onlylove> bcsflilong: 就是蛋疼，得改一堆文件，添加一堆文件
<bcsflilong> 在公司的服务器上   很容易就OK 了
<bcsflilong> 到自己的本上  我去了  弄死我了
<onlylove> bcsflilong: 因为oracle的linux安装包是跑在红帽系统上的，所以配置文件全部按照红帽的来
<onlylove> bcsflilong: 系统配置文件位置不一样，名字不一样，啥的，你慢慢折腾吧
<gshmu> 非正常关机，还需要做什么？？
<bcsflilong> 就是欺骗  oracle   对吧
<gshmu1> 断网一瞬间 5555
<gshmu1> onlylove: 名字都被改了
<onlylove> bcsflilong: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Ubuntu%E4%B8%8AOracle10g%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu上Oracle10g安装指南 - Ubuntu中文
<bcsflilong> 我都要这么郁闷死了 现在在虚拟机里 跑个oracle
<onlylove> bcsflilong: 你说的很对，就是和oracle说，我是红帽linux
<bcsflilong> 对  那把我的系统给我改的 我都想吐了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的18-105头能出多少钱现在
<onlylove> imtxc: 你想做啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 卖东西玩儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 换定焦？
<imtxc> onlylove: 好多闲置东西，我要清理一番了
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 50mm1.2F?
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我出门肯定不会带俩镜头的
<onlylove> tenzu: yooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> onlylove: yoooooooooooooooooooo
<imtxc> tenzu: 疼疼万岁
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<onlylove> tenzu: 这几天又祸害几个妹子？
<tenzu> imtxc: yoooooooooo
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸千岁
<happyaron> 嗯
<imtxc> onlylove: 我看峰鸟上面那个套头能卖到1200+
<tenzu> 最近忙死了
<tenzu> 下午还要教学验收
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看下机身和套机的价格差就是了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过这种镜头市场应该不怎么好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> onlylove: 愿意用这个镜头的，买相机的时候就买了套机了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不愿意用的，自然也不会买二手
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉悟了，有的可能因为你的焦段比他的多才买的
<tenzu> imtxc: 嘛套头？
<onlylove> tenzu: 泥坑的
<imtxc> tenzu: 18-105
<tenzu> onlylove: 18-70？
<tenzu> 哦了
<tenzu> 那个没劲，太差，比18-70差远了
<zenNamaste> imt
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买那个适马, 50 1.4的去?
<imtxc> tenzu: 对啊，所以说基本没市场出
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 乃咋不让他买35的……老实说，我觉得imtxc基本快一步一步掉坑里了
<imtxc> zenNamaste, onlylove lol
<tenzu> imtxc: 我当年在坡县买了个二手，最后竟然原价出去了
<imtxc> tenzu: 镜头高价出出去也是有可能的吧
<imtxc> 又不怎么掉价
<tenzu> imtxc: 18-105的你能加价出去？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 35哪里有28的好??
<imtxc> 18 105 就算了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 看个人习惯
<tenzu> 我手里那个75 1.8的估计能加价出去
<imtxc> tenzu: 之前看论坛有人买7000买的17 55 然后半年后 7500 卖了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有人还喜欢50呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 28更难驾驭
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 50 1.5 不便宜
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 5k
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 腾龙那个 b006 不错的样子
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 驾驭不了，为何不用一个自己能驾驭的焦段
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 腾龙牌子不行
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 或者说，自己习惯的焦段
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 够装逼嘛?
<tenzu> imtxc: 17-55好啊，完爆18-70
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 28多清新?!
<imtxc> tenzu: 当然。。。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 叙事
<imtxc> tenzu: 价格也完爆
<tenzu> imtxc: 那是
<zenNamaste> 17-55?? 很常见吗?
<cherrot> imtxc: 我也不知道啊  怎么想出了？
<zenNamaste> 18-55倒是多见
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 必要的时候会选择百微的
<tenzu> zenNamaste: 因为贵所以不多吧
 * cherrot 看来我的腾龙是要烂在手里了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 1855不是佳能头么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 宾得也常用这个呀
<tenzu> cherrot: 20块，我收了
<onlylove> cherrot: 不怕，会出掉的
<cherrot> tenzu: 疼疼又调皮了
<onlylove> tenzu: 好价格！
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 去买个奇葩施耐德吧?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 为啥?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你太坏
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 肯定不好
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 怎么了????
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 或者太贵
<tenzu> 买来拆了把镜片做成桌面摆件
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 施耐德能不好?
<onlylove> imtxc: 施耐德绝对不会不好的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我现在求你推荐的主要目的就是做排除法 lol 肯定是我买不起的
<onlylove> imtxc: 施耐德和卡尔蔡司那是品质代名词
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你错了
<imtxc> onlylove: 色大象推荐的，排除就对了。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 施耐德, 重点在于, 奇葩
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你应该找个妹子了
<imtxc> onlylove: 基本上不会错过好东西
 * zenNamaste 好了, 以后 imtxc 只能是基佬了
<imtxc> lol
<tenzu> rmbp求推荐
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.111.kBZ2Kb&id=16443646612
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【施耐德】PC-TS Macro-SYMMAR 90mm /f4.5HM 单反移轴镜头-淘宝网 价格:22980.00
<zenNamaste> tenzu: 买个橘子牌的 rmbp
<imtxc> tenzu: 18 70 好像倒不怎么贵
<tenzu> imtxc: 以前D70的套头嘛，性价比还不错
<onlylove> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=b5VSA0SbBGik2yeVlYufs5FsiGh-D7K3NpcksBH4ObzlbeBIGImVCyZUZfHbfH3jYlK7Qe_Cmk5t1OUcOW1Ova
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 看图了吗?
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 施奈德镜头_百度百科
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 没呢，kk 报价了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是让你看价格, 是让你看多奇葩
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/11971462/T2IC0rXXpOXXXXXXXX_!!11971462.jpg   歪的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 2w多
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好深
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/11971462/T25IyTXfdaXXXXXXXX_!!11971462.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手不懂，求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458509 root@ly-laptop:/home/ly# gcc -lm -o FFT.out FFT.c 输入指令回车后是这样的 root@ly-laptop:/home/ly# 这个编译通过的意思吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ly2013201513 — 2014-04-23 11:16
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.122.kBZ2Kb&id=36666484623
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 德头 施耐德 Schneider Retina 135mm/f4 DKL 人像镜头 色彩不错-淘宝网 价格:488.00 - 620.00
<imtxc> http://www.fengniao.com/secforum/2112387.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【图】17 55 2.8 ￥4900 96新 尼康 数码相机/摄像机 北京- 二手摄影器材交易 - 蜂鸟论坛
<imtxc> 17 55 现在二手这价格了么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.267.kBZ2Kb&id=35769795103
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 德国电影镜头 施耐德Xenoplan 25mm F1.9, Schneider Kreuznach-淘宝网 价格:1365.00
 * zenNamaste 施耐德的镜头就没正常的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 但是这不代表施耐德的东西不好啊
<yunfan> jiero: 买工业级3d打印机
<yunfan> 合作社确实可以搞 只要是自愿的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 靠，猫猫的OPENSTACK培训要的价格真好
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 从没说施耐德不好呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: openstack当然贵了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: The list price is RMB 8800 for the training and RMB 2800 for the exam.
<onlylove> The special offer is RMB 7480 (training) and RMB 1400 (exam), total RMB 8880.
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 请教如何分析软件的协议以及开发 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458511 一直很好奇那些开发了lwqq，MS Lync的人他们是如何分析出来这些软件所用的协议以及如何把这些运用到自己的代码中的？就比如用什么工具去分析，分析之后得出来的东西一般都会用什么编程语言整合到
<^k^>  ─> 自己的软件中。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xialinlei — 2014-04-23 11:27
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我知道呀.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这种大忽悠课程, 卖便宜了都不好意思开课
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 花8K买个这个认证，去忽悠人？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 报这种课程, 首先是为了忽悠自己
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 8K还买不到，得9
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 天天心理默念, 学了这个我就是大牛了 学了这个我就有好工作了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 然后发现自己被忽悠了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 骗自己, openstack是现在最火最好最流行最容易就业的东西, 我一定要学
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你看首先是要忽悠自己吧?
<gfrog> happyaron: 有人开始吐槽sogou输入法了。 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪里
<happyaron> gfrog: 给收集下
<gfrog> happyaron: 有人说装了sogou之后xfce注销失败了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯，known issue
<onlylove> happyaron: 论坛好像是，说注销就挂了
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧
<gfrog> happyaron: linux输入法果然很麻烦，方方面面都有关联
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以别喷ibus啥的？
<gfrog> onlylove: 为毛不喷。跟其他软件的兼容性可以理解，开源软件测试力度不够。但是丫自己运行慢就没救了，必须喷
<onlylove> gfrog: 依然记得当年scim的破烂兼容性
<gfrog> onlylove: 当年scim算好的了
<happyaron> gfrog: 对
<onlylove> gfrog: 确实
<zenNamaste> 喷就是喷, 不用找理由, 管他快不快慢不慢? 名字不喜欢我都可以喷
<gfrog> onlylove: 只不过慢慢没人搞了，就完蛋了
<zenNamaste> 大家喷aarch64有好理由吗? 还不是不喜欢他的名字
<lainme> zenNamaste: 连续两个a?
<happyaron> lainme: y
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 就像乃的名字：怎那吗是特，必须喷
<imtxc> i明天形成
<imtxc> 规范人欧冠
<imtxc> onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> 没啥
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39249
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GCC 4.9.0发布
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还在焦急的等待招行的消息
<imtxc> onlylove: 网上查查看呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 审查……
<gfrog> onlylove: 初办？ 等一个月再问吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 小招给你座机打过电话么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我留公司前台的
<onlylove> hadoop的资源占用不对啊，往常都80多内存，今天咋就50多点
<onlylove> gfrog: 一个月，黄瓜菜都凉了，我在哪还是个问题
<gfrog> onlylove: 然后前台妹纸接电话说没你这个人么？ lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 天知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 可以在内网查询的
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实很简单，你请前台妹纸吃顿饭，让她帮你说你出差了就好
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是那么回事，前台在8楼
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实就是查下这个号码是不是存在的
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，乃肥废都啦？
<onlylove> gfrog: 当你社啊，找个人都找不到，我社你只要给我名字，我就能把电话邮件都给你翻出来
<gfrog> onlylove: 听起来好高端啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 有啥高端的
<freeflying> gfrog: 南京咋是废都啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 难道乃就是前台？
<lunix02> Access denied.    装wp  nginx+php+mysql+ubuntu1204，这会是什么问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，记错了，西安是废都，南京是旧都
<freeflying> :)
<onlylove> gfrog: 你社连peoplesearch都没？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我才不信
<lunix02>     。。
<gfrog> freeflying: apple tv不错啊，改了dns之后看片儿速度很快，基本没卡顿，哈哈。
<onlylove> lunix02: 拜托，access  denied，明显是权限问题
<gfrog> onlylove: 说的是俩问题
<freeflying> gfrog: 赞
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥俩问题
<freeflying> gfrog: dns你自己路由器上搞个就好乐啊
<lunix02> 文件权限吗
<onlylove> lunix02: 你php测试页面能访问不
<onlylove> lunix02: 就是那个php.info
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实现在不算是改dns了，有个url，写到描述文件里就好了，dns该是啥还是啥。
<lunix02> 怎么说呢，本来是可以的，现在不可以了
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像原理是做了个pac
<onlylove> lunix02: 你做啥了
<lunix02> onlylove: 会不会是数据库问题
<freeflying> gfrog: 你vps上要不要也做个pac
<gfrog> freeflying: 我下午查一下。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我怀疑做好了速度也不够快，毕竟在国外
<jiero> cherrot: 觉得好的 目前就是 dict.ly 对吧？
<freeflying> gfrog: 至少有个代理了 :)
<onlylove> lunix02: 你自己搞吧，建议你检查下目录权限和文件权限
<lunix02>   嗯
<lunix02> 好的，谢谢了
<gfrog> freeflying: 干神马用的代理？ atv用？ 没啥意义啊
<lunix02>  应该是目录文件权限问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在我还木整明白怎么拿atv看nas上的片儿，丫只有个mac的家庭共享……
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有木有浏览器，没法拿它上上网啥的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39251
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Theo de Raadt声称OpenSSL代码一团糟
<cherrot> jiero: dict.it ?
<imtxc> cherrot, jiero 我猜到了.... 你俩是打算买域名？
<onlylove> imtxc: 还用猜……
<adam8157> onlylove: 下卡了没/
<onlylove> adam8157: 咋你也问呢……
<onlylove> adam8157: 审批呢
<adam8157> onlylove: 哦
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没?
<onlylove> imtxc: adam8157你俩都问，是不是感觉差不多了，15号受理的
<adam8157> onlylove: 我8年前申请的一卡, 我不知道啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 基蛙让我安心等一个月
<adam8157> onlylove: 不着急
<imtxc> onlylove: 不可能一个月的
<imtxc> onlylove: 15 号能查到进度开始两周内一定有结果的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你申请的 young 么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/451785 MX3 不是双卡的吧
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ MEIZU 魅族 MX3 16GB 智能手机 1799元官方降价_魅族官网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
 * adam8157 小昭什么时候发单芯片借记卡和信用卡啊!!!
<onlylove> adam8157: 不看好芯片卡
<adam8157> onlylove: 为什么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在的磁条卡，是接触才能读取，芯片卡是被动非接触的
<onlylove> adam8157: 换句话说，我可以故意读取你的卡片信息
<onlylove> adam8157: 除非你把卡片装在铁盒里面
<adam8157> onlylove: 非接触? 芯片非接触怎么读?
<onlylove> adam8157: 射频
<onlylove> adam8157: 和公交卡一样的
<adam8157> onlylove: 乖, 我说的芯片部分. 射频部分也是联网读取的, 离线不行.
<onlylove> adam8157: 我有张建行的芯片借记卡，和公交卡放一起的时候刷卡会出错
<onlylove> adam8157: 你想多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说的闪付吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 那是因为quickpass.......
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<adam8157> onlylove: quickpass和芯片部分没关系.....
<onlylove> adam8157: 确定没有？
<imtxc> onlylove: 闪付的钱是需要圈存的
<imtxc> onlylove: 本来就跟公交卡一个用法
<adam8157> onlylove: 联网的quickpass也不存在任意读取的问题, 有密钥啊亲
<onlylove> adam8157: 看看openssl
<adam8157> anyway, 我是蛮期待的
<imtxc> onlylove: 芯片卡刷卡也得插进去不是么
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个是
<imtxc> 不过像我们家那种小地方的atm机还不支持芯片，单芯片卡还没法用
<onlylove> anyway，不看好芯片卡
<onlylove> 无非是容量大点，能装的密钥略长
<onlylove> adam8157: 看以前的电话卡，不就是磁条和芯片都有的么
<imtxc> onlylove: 有效期长算不算理由
<onlylove> adam8157: ic电话卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 多久？
<imtxc> onlylove: 芯片卡都是10年啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 10年？20年？和身份证一样？
<onlylove> imtxc: 10年早刷坏了吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，我不关心这个
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正有效期到了银行会给你张新的不是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • draftsight 等打开dwg图失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458512 见附件 统计信息: 发表于 由 张江河 — 2014-04-23 12:48
<imtxc> onlylove: 说起这个，我想起我的工行卡还没领回来。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • OSD Lyrics一首歌词都找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458515 Ubuntu14.04+OSD Lyrics0.4.3一首歌词都找不到 有那位知道是什么原因吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2014-04-23 13:09
<onlylove> jiero: dicc.info？
<gshmu> onlylove: 对不起 中午那个网断了，然后吃饭了
<onlylove> gshmu: 然后你想说啥
<gshmu> onlylove: 我的系统装在移动硬盘，偶尔硬盘会被碰掉，然后应该怎么处理？
<onlylove> gshmu: 你把你移动 硬盘用胶水粘机箱上
<gshmu> 有点儿类似，突然断电等非正常关机
<gshmu> 我意思是 系统应该如何处理？
<onlylove> gshmu: fsck
<onlylove> gshmu: 没问题就不用管
<gshmu> onlylove: 刚装的系统，没碰掉之前，不会出问题。  碰掉一次后，用着用着就有可能出问题。
<gshmu> 我使用 恢复模式 那个FSCK 过了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你该买新硬盘了
<gshmu> 我想知道，是否需要做其它的，或者添加其它参数！
<imtxc> onlylove: fsck 真的有用么
<weichen> gshmu: 能用就没事, 看看 /lost+found 没什么文件就好.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我反正经常在windows下面用chkdsk /r 解决过不少问题
<gshmu> 那个不会有文件的 因为没有机会写
<onlylove> imtxc: fsck难道连那个都不如？
<lainme> jiero: dictonline.org
<gshmu> onlylove: 恢复模式那个 还是sudo fsck -f -a -y
<lainme> jiero: dictit.org
<onlylove> gshmu: 你自己试一下会死吗？
<onlylove> gshmu: 或者会怀孕，你和我说下？
<gshmu> 我已经fsck过了
<onlylove> gshmu: fsck命令本身就在文件系统挂载超过30次以后强制执行
<gshmu> 我是问你，知不知道两者有什么区别？
<onlylove> gshmu: RTFM
<gshmu> 哦 那个强制执行 第一次学到
<gshmu> onlylove: RTFM 参数？
<onlylove> gshmu: Read The Fuck Manual
<gshmu> wait man（RTFM）
<gshmu> only
<gshmu> onlylove: wiki "Read the fucking manual"
<gshmu> onlylove: 我是新来的，但是不会一直是新来的……
<gshmu> onlylove: Thanks
 * onlylove 谢绝任何把我当man手册的提问
<gshmu> onlylove: 这个同意  我问的是man不知道的
<gshmu> 最后一个问题，perl 和 python 你认为我应该学哪个？
<onlylove> gshmu: 你再给我说你问的那个man不知道给我看看，要不要我翻man手册页给你看
<gshmu> 同时推荐一本书
<imtxc> gshmu: 都学
<imtxc> gshmu: 一下子就不纠结了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你先回答 我emacs和vim哪个好
<gshmu> 都学 都推荐
<imtxc> lol
<gshmu> 不知道 不过我装了vim
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种问题不用回答，看看ee被饭团喷的
<gshmu> 我的意思是，我应该先学哪个 重点，推荐本书什么的
 * imtxc 呼叫 perl 大湿， 呼叫 py 大湿
 * felixonmars 作为普通py用户飘过
<felixonmars> "perl 什么的, 那不是随机数发生器吗"
<gshmu> imtxc: 谢谢 呼叫可以，口角久免了
<gshmu> regex 谢谢
<lainme> 学不会perl，只学py
<felixonmars> xD
 * imtxc 呼叫一个豆瓣大湿.. 求解答到底怎么记住密码
<felixonmars> imtxc: 用 lastpass + autologin (大雾)
<gshmu> 精通正则表达式那本书 前六章刚刚学玩
<lainme> imtxc: 用大脑
<gshmu> 我不是来找人抬杠的
<imtxc> lainme: 每天都得手动登录
<gshmu> rime大师 rime输入的时候如何切换为单个字？？？
<felixonmars> 什么叫切换为单个字
<gshmu> 有时候我要输入第一个字，可是一直组词
<felixonmars> 你可以只輸入一個字。。。
<gshmu> 比如我打“是一直” 找这个是字要好久
<gshmu> 向下翻页 好多页，才能翻到一个字的那页
<imtxc> 是一直
<felixonmars> 是這樣設計的，沒辦法
<imtxc> 好难懂的问题
<gshmu> 有没有好一点的办法
<felixonmars> 我已經懂了。。。
<felixonmars> 如果沒給你組詞出“是一直”，他會不斷出“十一” “是以” 。。。
<gshmu> 是一直 只是一个例子，那个是一部分，前面那句话有的
<felixonmars> 所有的拼音輸入法好像都會這樣的
<felixonmars> 哦，我找到了一個辦法
<felixonmars> 你按幾下左鍵看看
<gshmu> 有很多输入法 组词的只有有限几个
<felixonmars> 方向鍵左
<felixonmars> 哦？哪些不組詞？
<gshmu> 那个我知道
<felixonmars> 你指的是-table的那些麼。。。
<onlylove> 你先打是，再打一直不就完了
<gshmu> 有时候输入的多了，方向键要按好多次
<gshmu> 这只是举了一个例子
<felixonmars> 這至少是比你剛說的向下翻頁好一點
<onlylove> 你自己断词不恰当抱怨输入法，你以为这搜狗啊
<gshmu> 我是深有感触 输入了好多拼音 想找前面一个字 很难
<imtxc> gshmu: 举例！
<felixonmars> 尽量用词组输入而不是整句吧...
<gshmu> 你觉得是一直是怎么来的 是上面那句话来的
 * imtxc 还是没理解啊，怎么办
<imtxc> 是一直
<imtxc> 是一直
<onlylove> imtxc: 举例？你把静夜思这古诗的拼音，一口气打出来就知道了
<imtxc> 是一直
<imtxc> 是一直
<gshmu> 可是一直组词
<imtxc> 是一直到底是啥啊！！！啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！！
<felixonmars> 我打字上屏是这样来的: "可是" "一直" "组词"
<onlylove> imtxc: chuangqianmingyueguangyishidishangshuang
<felixonmars> keshi<space>yizhi<space>zuci<space>
<felixonmars> 这样很少会出现要翻很久的情况
<onlylove> imtxc: 你当然要翻很久
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在就想知道“是一直”是啥意思
<felixonmars> imtxc: 一句话的一部分...
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥意思没有
<gshmu> 我是说 如何翻到单个字
<onlylove> imtxc: 可是一直
<onlylove> imtxc: 可是一直就那样
 * imtxc 要疯了
<onlylove> imtxc: 可是一直没来
<onlylove> imtxc: 你终于疯了
<gshmu> haowanshiba
<gshmu> haowanshiba
<gshmu> 打出来看看
<onlylove> 不好玩！
<felixonmars> 好玩是吧
<gshmu> 可是组词了 zhegene
<gshmu> 这个呢？？？
<onlylove> 好玩是吧
<felixonmars> 这个呢
<onlylove> 这个呢
<onlylove> felixonmars: 你陪他玩
<gshmu> 你要说我 ge后边没加‘
<onlylove> felixonmars: 我这边忙
<felixonmars> 你要是每次输入的就那么几个字, 能按几下左键呢...
<gshmu> 或许呢，我输入有问题 可是我是有感而问的
<imtxc> 好玩是吧
<gshmu> 有感而问的
<imtxc> 是一直
<imtxc> 是一直
<imtxc> 是一直
<gshmu> 请输入 ”有感而问的“
<felixonmars> 我知道. 我只是想告诉你, 稍微修改一下你的输入习惯, 对这类问题有很大帮助.
<imtxc> gshmu: go to die.
<freeflying> 水果下用啥mind mapping的软件
<gshmu> felixonmars: 这个是没错的
<palomino|working> xmind行么 freeflying
<imtxc> freeflying: 搜app store, 选贵的？ lol
<freeflying> palomino|working: 好用不
<felixonmars> freeflying: wine visio (哈哈哈哈
<palomino|working> 还行 freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc: 买不起
<palomino|working> xmind有免费版 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 跟freemind这java的比如何
<gshmu> felixonmars: 你说的这句话，比那些开玩笑的好多了
<palomino|working> xmind也是java的 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 为啥这些都是java的呢
<palomino|working> 为了跨平台吧
<gshmu> python大师啊 求指导入门
<felixonmars> 还有 visio 呢, visio 不是 java 的(
<palomino|working> http://xbeta.info/xmind.htm freeflying
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ [团购]XMind:超越FreeMind的思维导图软件 | 善用佳软
<felixonmars> freeflying: 其实对脑图没太多复杂的功能需求的话, 可以考虑在线工具的哦
<gshmu> imtxc
<kingheaven> shit
<imtxc> gshmu: 是一直
<felixonmars> freeflying: http://www.mindmeister.com/ 比如这家, 我公司在用的
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ Mind Mapping Software - Create Mind Maps online
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
 * cherrot 思维导图这东西 感觉就是个噱头
<gshmu> imtxc: meiwangoushiba
 * adam8157 从不画图从不写笔记
<gshmu> imtxc: 你使用rime将上面那句话打出来 你就有感觉了
<onlylove> gshmu: sebug.net/paper/python/
<imtxc> gshmu: 是一直
<alvin_rxg> Title: 简明 Python 教程 (@ sebug.net)
<gshmu> 不是 shiyizhi 一个特例
<onlylove> gshmu: 慢走不送
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题在于他用的rime输入法
 * imtxc 求给个帽子
<imtxc> ^^ cc freeflying zenNamaste adam8157 marienz eexpress
<onlylove> imtxc: 他又不正确的断词，所以会出现这种问题，你可以用智能abc或者全拼体验下
<adam8157> imtxc: 首先你得有个女朋友
<onlylove> imtxc: 只要正确的分词，就没那问题
<onlylove> adam8157: 你……太坏了
<gshmu> “没完够是吧？” 输入这个 用rime 看看是不是我断词有问题！！！
<imtxc> onlylove: 做了几天俯卧撑胳膊又不行了
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<onlylove> gshmu: 说你有问题你还不服气是吧，你打是空格，然后一直，多按下空格会死？
<freeflying> palomino|working: 买xmind还不如买mindmanager了
<gshmu> imtxc: 你玩吧 哥去学习了，没空陪你
<lunix01> xmind要买么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要做啥，减肥？健身？
<gshmu> onlylove: 你不要忘了 我的问题是，如何快速切换到单个字
<palomino|working> xmind可以不买阿 freeflying
<imtxc> onlylove: both
<palomino|working> mindmanager不能在linux下用吧 freeflying
<onlylove> gshmu: 你去问rime的作者啊，这边没有用rime的，自然没法回答你的问题
<freeflying> palomino|working: 只在水果下用
<gshmu> 使用方向键可以比较快速的切换到单个字
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<gshmu> 我问的rime'大师 你不是………………
<imtxc> adam8157: 惨了，咱的包裹被跳过去了
<adam8157> gshmu: 别闹, 不用繁体字的为啥要用rime?
<palomino|working> 连个字体大小都没法统一调整的系统怎么用阿 freeflying
<adam8157> imtxc: 昨天给你说了
 * adam8157 考虑要不要在微信上用真人头像
<imtxc> 不过这次有三单跳过去了
<imtxc> adam8157: 果断用啊
<gshmu> adam8157: ctrl+` 或者F4 一键繁简切换
<gshmu> adam8157: 输入法和繁简有关系么？
<adam8157> gshmu: 我的意思是说, 优势就是繁体, 简体体会不到优势, 何必rime呢?
<lainme> adam8157: 用
<weichen> adam8157: 没什么其他好用的...
<gshmu> adam8157: 繁体简体都是很好的拼音输入法…… rime的优点不只有简体
 * imtxc 要不是别人强烈要求我换掉头像，我也就用自己的照片做头像了
<adam8157> imtxc: 用吧
<onlylove> adam8157: rime主要优势是粤语吧？
<imtxc> adam8157: 我用过啊，被人要求换了
<onlylove> 今儿做了一件好事儿:去早了在火车站溜达，一兄台一瘸一拐的托着个碗过来要钱，碗刚伸到我面前，习惯性的往里弹了一截烟灰，然后就被健步如飞的他大步流星的追了小半个广场，还好我及时护住了脸...能治好他的腿疾，我骄傲！
<imtxc> adam8157: 当时有人跟我说我不换头像就不跟我说话了，太恶心了。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡你也在用rime? 简体?
<lainme> adam8157: 没啊。我是fcitx-pinyin
<adam8157> lainme: 哦, "用"说的是真人头像
<onlylove> imtxc: 我建议你去趟韩国……
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了
<onlylove> imtxc: 怕医生不敢接？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 有些问题，韩国也没办法解决
<gshmu> imtxc: 韩国 呵呵
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋，这两天有信用卡寄到公司先帮我收起来啊
<freeflying>  gfrog ^^
<adam8157> freeflying: ..........................
<onlylove> freeflying: 信用卡不是用挂号信的么？挂号信不是要身份证的么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天考试，后天回家……
<freeflying> adam8157: 公司地址留了贵司的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用
<freeflying> gfrog: 哦
<imtxc> freeflying: 批了？哪家的？
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋帮我收起来
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得领挂号信要的？
<adam8157> freeflying: 帮你开卡刷了
<gfrog> freeflying: 批卡了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 中信是EMS
<freeflying> imtxc: 搞了个三白金的
<gfrog> freeflying: 交了话费就批卡了？ lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 三白金？
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似是的
<gfrog> adam8157: 球同刷
<adam8157> freeflying: 额度多少?
<freeflying> adam8157: 没我身份证你刷毛啊
<imtxc> 三白金是啥 freeflying
<freeflying> adam8157: 2000软妹币
<freeflying> imtxc: 不知道啊
<imtxc> f
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就两千一笔的刷到拒付
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧，中信的白金都是EMS的，很快
<onlylove> imtxc: 白金level3?
<freeflying> imtxc: 发短信让我去柜台确认去
<imtxc> 对啊，中信要面签的
<imtxc> 白金给2k？
<imtxc> freeflying: 去柜台会问你单位名称和电话
<imtxc> freeflying: 别说错就行
<freeflying> imtxc: 哦？
<freeflying> gfrog: 上回给我的电话是多少来着
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/234281
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ GUNNAR Intercept 专业电竞 防辐射 抗疲劳 眼镜 369元包邮（可用券）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司的
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 噗。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 忘了…… 我查查。 难道乃信用卡就用的这个电话？
<gfrog> freeflying: 那妥妥的可以开卡了，啊哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 留得单位电话是这个
<gfrog> freeflying: PM
<freeflying> gfrog: 回头再申请个中信跟万豪联名的金卡，订万豪旗下的酒店能85折
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕
<imtxc> 中信的标白免不了年费吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 18摸的协议价才真是吓人，住crown plaza这种才400多
<jiero> the vampire lord throws a potion of blindness.
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕乃肿么搞到的18摸工卡啊，lol
<jiero> the potion of blindness crashes the elf child. The elf child is hit in the head! The elf child is killed....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.452.kBZ2Kb&id=37973140760
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 施耐德AF 120/5.6 微距镜头 叶片式镜头适用飞思645DF+玛米亚利图-淘宝网 价格:42700.00
<jiero> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> jiero: :_~
<jiero> imtxc: 哦你入手了单反
<imtxc> jiero: 反应好慢
<jiero> imtxc:  没觉得你竟然会去学这种找不到朋友的招式啊。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我昨天定了个cron任务，然后稀里糊涂的忘了服务器的时间不是北京时间……
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox在哪里找 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458516 是这个地方不： https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads 可是最高也就是for 13.04的，连13.10的都没有，就别说14.04的了。 难道装这个？：Ubuntu 13.04 ("Raring Ringtail") / 13.10 ("Saucy Salamander ） 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-04-23 14:08
<imtxc> 。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 早上起来还抱怨，然后发现自己悲剧了
<onlylove> 我觉得我有必要把服务器时间改成北京时间了……
<imtxc> jiero: 这是什么个逻辑
<onlylove> imtxc: 他觉得摄影注孤生
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，这个问题啊，我不担心
 * imtxc 注孤生的原因太多，摄影算个diao。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 这事儿根本进不了原因前十
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好镜头，下单
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 顺便下单个飞思机器？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃都开始玩儿645了？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没有呀, 我还在用柯达
<zenNamaste> 645实在是用不起
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 645正片相当赞。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 跟小时候看幻灯片儿似的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我都没见过645
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你买一个让我蹭蹭?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我有啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 80块买的红梅
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 赞!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不对，是海鸥
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 海鸥不错呀! 有钱人!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 80块啊，09年的时候买的。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 巨款呢
<zenNamaste> 09年... 我以为89年呢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 海鸥203，妈蛋，现在taobao上卖的真贵，当时就100-200块的货色
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04搞了个3d桌面系统崩溃了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458517 RT：真是头大！一开始搞u盘启动搞了两天，没搞好用光盘装好了吧装五笔，拼音，谷歌浏览器又搞了两天。今天搞个3d桌面先是假死，重启后直接黑屏了。这事真不是新手做的。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> kclisy — 2014-04-23 14:23
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这机器机械性能不好，精度也不咋样
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 出厂日期是啥时候?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 所以基本就是超焦距随便打一张。拍拍风景啥的。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 60-70年代吧，70年之后就停产了
<zenNamaste> 哦, 那89我都说完了
<zenNamaste> 晚了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 89年是凤凰205的天下
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不过目测那时候应该还有些双反。
<imtxc> 啥时候也玩玩胶片的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我那个比这个还战斗，蒙皮都叫我撕掉了，镜片上也有痕迹 http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38271865253
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 海鸥203-淘宝二手
<gfrog> imtxc: 虽然相机便宜，但是4-5块一张照片，后期投资实在玩儿不起
<imtxc> 也对
<imtxc> 成本太高没法练手
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你们, 都是, 土豪
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你也是
<gfrog> imtxc: 玩儿过数码再玩胶片就很自然了。
 * adam8157 烦死了 nnnnd
<gfrog> imtxc: 然后又会发现器材太不方便，最后皈依手机，啊哈哈
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我又没有胶卷儿相机，我爹有一个，不过不知道现在能不能用
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板咋了?
<gfrog> adam8157: period？
<imtxc> gfrog: 换手机成本也高呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 被烦到了
<imtxc> 最近在多看上看那本手机摄影的书
<adam8157> gfrog: period虽然很烦, 但是还有几天呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 爪机+相机+mp4+游戏机，合起来还不错。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: .. .. ..
<gfrog> ad
<roylez> adam8157: 木有好事
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你这是每天的 period？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> roylez: 盒饭和翻墙都咋样了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃也快翻出去了不
<adam8157> imtxc: 得有人要啊
<imtxc> roylez: 今天桌面的那个妹子不错，哦不对是昨天
<imtxc> 那是什么地方的地铁
<gfrog> adam8157: 你也要肉翻了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 得有人要我啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 目前最靠谱的是彩票中奖然后投资移民 =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 先去泰国再去韩国
<imtxc> 秦国好移不
<roylez> 据说很方便
<gfrog> imtxc: 反正现在过去免签
<roylez> imtxc: 移民泰国，中国的工作不要丢掉，work from home，爽死了
<imtxc> WFH 是爽
<onlylove> imtxc: 桌面的妹子？
<onlylove> imtxc: 真相呢？
<imtxc> onlylove: 图太大
<onlylove> imtxc: 多大
<imtxc> onlylove: 1440 900
<onlylove> imtxc: 我问文件体积，只要体积不超过限制，你给弄到pastbin去
<imtxc> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/307073
<imtxc> onlylove: 这是哪里
<felixonmars> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1542
<^k^> ⇪ t: Issue 1542 - ibus - ibus profile is not correct - IBus - Intelligent Input Bus - Google Project Hosting
<felixonmars> 要升级为多年老坑的感觉
<onlylove> imtxc: 地铁呗
<felixonmars> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/39972
<^k^> ⇪ t: FS#39972 : [ibus-libpinyin] settings not saving correctly
<felixonmars> 有谁熟悉 gnome-shell 和 ibus 的么...
<freeflying> gfrog: 网上有code
<freeflying> gfrog: 你给我的号码不对啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是个6结尾的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那你自己翻log吧，我不记得给你的是哪个电话
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信有了一张卡后再申请别的是不是方便了
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<lainme> roylez: 看来你要每次都被踢了
<gfrog> freeflying: 翻了log，之前给你的就是这个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教怎样转码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458518 假设优酷用户名为： ubuntu 该用户主页就是：http://i.youku.com/u/ UMjgyMDU2MA== 请问是怎样转码的？bash脚本里用什么命令可以做到： ubuntu 转码为 UMjgyMDU2MA== 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-04-23 14:59
<imtxc> freeflying: 得有 U盾才能方便
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个卡居然要年费，不打算开卡乐
<roylez> lainme: 美女给个照片呗
<freeflying> roylez: email给我下
<imtxc> freeflying: lol, 标白啊，免不了年费
<palomino|working> nice kick freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc: 咋整比较好呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 不开呗，重新申？ 不过白金给你这个额度，真的可能是征信有问题啊
<roylez> freeflying: 干啥？你不是有吗
<imtxc> 480， 不话usan啊
<freeflying> roylez: 18摸的邮箱，我注册个万豪会员用
<eexpress> freeflying: 毫。别人只垃圾邮箱，你居然搞垃圾信用卡。
<adam8157> eexpress: 同意ee渣
<eexpress> adam8157: 乐乐当年几个垃圾邮箱备用的。lol
<freeflying> eexpress: 他们有个IHG联名的白金卡，订IHG旗下酒店有85折啊
<eexpress> 住豪华酒店的豪啊。
<adam8157> 豪华酒店的话只薅公司的, 自己没住过超600的酒店
<imtxc> freeflying: 收到之后先联系客服，看看能不能免掉年费
<freeflying> imtxc: 还能这样啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 赞
<imtxc> freeflying: 能商量的嘛
<freeflying> roylez: 人呢
 * imtxc 58折也住不起
<freeflying> imtxc: 建行的为啥能免呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 能免的是小白，伪白金之类
<eexpress> 额。酷胖呢，上次发好豪华的酒店，带室外浴池的。 roylez cc adam8157
<freeflying> imtxc: 18摸的员工拿这些当汉庭住得
<imtxc> 类似中信i白，浦发加速积分白
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪
 * imtxc 汉庭都住不起
<eexpress> freeflying: 你难道去18m了？
<iIlL10Oo> 积分没啥用吧
<freeflying> eexpress: 我去了18摸还找乐乐作甚啊
<eexpress> 乐乐不是已经退役了嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 优盾和信用卡啥关系
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃现在不是也住香格里拉嘛
<freeflying> imtxc: 不是啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 中信就这样，你用u盾申请，就不需要当面验证身份
<freeflying> imtxc: C记很好，住酒店从来不管的
<imtxc> freeflying: 看你退特上发的地址了
<eexpress> 捋毛的蛋蛋
<imtxc> onlylove: 他家的u盾比较贵，估计是营销手段？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我网银的盾都是送的
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以功能不强大嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，要多强大？
<onlylove> imtxc: 能鉴权不就行了
<imtxc> onlylove: 能在线查征信，你的那个行么
<onlylove> imtxc: ……能上网的盾？
<imtxc> 不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 建行的二代盾，还要在盾上操作
<onlylove> imtxc: 那些台式机在桌子底下的估计要骂人
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在大多是这样，得在盾上点确定什么的，还会显示交易信息
<onlylove> imtxc: 你玩过支票没
<imtxc> onlylove: 没见过
<eexpress> imtxc: ..
<onlylove> imtxc: 财务开支票的时候，有个专门的密码计算器
<onlylove> imtxc: 类似游戏的实体密保计算器
<imtxc> onlylove: 没见过
<eexpress> roylez: 这啥意思。Intense Lesbian Showdown
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就和你说下，这东西比需要插电脑上的盾方便
<gshmu> 勿喷 有个文件，没有后缀 很早的时候给去了，怎么知道是什么格式？
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似中行有那么个东西
<onlylove> gshmu: file
<gshmu> onlylove: 是的一个文件
<eexpress> gshmu: 乖。
<eexpress> onlylove: 白说了吧
<gshmu> 没有后缀 所以忘了什么格式，命名test  当时可能在学编译bash什么的32M
<onlylove> gshmu: file 文件名
<gshmu> test
<^k^> gshmu:点点点.  15:20
<gshmu> 有没有办法知道是什么格式
<onlylove> eexpress: 不管他了
<iIlL10Oo> file --help
<gshmu> onlylove: 管的了么？
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 都说了 file
<onlylove> gshmu: 给你命令你不去试，在这问这问那的，招人烦
<gshmu> file  结果 data
<gshmu> 试过了 命令前加$
<iIlL10Oo> gshmu, data 就是数据
<gshmu> 看见了$不管参数对错 我知道是命令
<imtxc> 啥啥啥  啥 $
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 应该说就是无对应mime类型
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress, 都对
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 你cat一下嘛
 * zenNamaste cat一下又不会死
<imtxc> 确定不会死？
<iIlL10Oo> cat 前100个字节
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 确定.
<imtxc> cat
<gshmu> 光标一直在闪
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 600M的二进制我都cat过
<imtxc> 咦，真活着
<gshmu> 然后 没反应  怎么办？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你牛
<gshmu> cat 结束了
<gshmu> 什么也没有留下
<iIlL10Oo> 文件名是什么
<zenNamaste> gshmu: ls -lh 输出啥? 给看看
<gshmu> --i--:~/t$ cat test
<gshmu> --i--:~/t$
<iIlL10Oo> ls -al
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 其实我觉得vi下看文件头比较好
<gshmu> -rw-rw-r--  1 rooot sudo  33554432  4月  1 09:22 test
<gshmu> 用户名暴露了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦, 他要是改成wsad代表上下左右, 我就用
<imtxc> rooot sudo ...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: hjkl真是用不了...
<lainme> 好名字
<gshmu> imtxc:  sudo 你想表达什么？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那样emacs一下也好
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不要, emacs打开莫名其妙的文件会出现莫名其妙的问题.
<imtxc> gshmu: 没什么
<onlylove> zenNamaste: nano？
<gshmu> 这是之前系统 玩的一些文档 重装前备份的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 上次600m的二进制文件, emacs打开, 卡了半天!!!
<iIlL10Oo> head -c 100 test
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 唉，人给办法了，head
<gshmu> 是命令 加上$好不好
<gshmu> 命令完了 什么也没留下
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 不好, 大家不习惯加 $
<iIlL10Oo> $head -c 40 c.zip | hexdump
<iIlL10Oo> $head -c 40 test | hexdump
<gshmu> $ sudo rm test 解决了
 * imtxc 看看看看
<imtxc> 你们又被玩了吧
<iIlL10Oo> 意料之中
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 和我思维一致。
<gshmu> 玩 我是来玩的吗？
<gshmu> 真忘了是什么东西了
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<eexpress> gshmu: 估计是无编码的高清视频。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin系统更新记录(2014-04-23) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458520 今日，Deepin 2014进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 启动器类 显示桌面时，打开启动器，启动器壁纸上下抖动 更换壁纸后，启动器壁纸没有一起变
<^k^>  ─> 化 启动器打开时，没有临时禁用其他热区 Dock类 深度安装器在Dock栏上显示的图标不正确 Dock垃圾桶图标没有随着垃圾桶的状态实时改变 …
<onlylove> gshmu: 你开始是问是什么格式吧？这些人也在给你查看啥格式的方法吧，你最后删掉了？
<gshmu> eexpress: 不是视频的
<iIlL10Oo> 是内存dump
<gshmu> onlylove: 删了 不过备份肯定有
<gshmu> 以前用户主目录下的
<eexpress> 没云服务了。咋办哦
<gshmu> GAE
<gshmu> 我是在学python  无意中去看看之前的些个文档
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得是继续帮他还是让他自生自灭
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 用敝公司的的开屎吧
<zenNamaste> eexpress: openshit很赞的
<zenNamaste> *openshift
<eexpress> 啥公司。。。
<eexpress> 咋和我说
<eexpress> http://digi.china.com/hardware/smartphone/11099080/20140404/18431734.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 摆脱安卓束缚 魅族MX3 Ubuntu刷机包将发布_科技频道_中华网
<palomino|working> :O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你不关心u的耗电问题？
<palomino|working> 完全不担心阿。。又不用它当主力机使。。。
<gshmu> 刚才的文件 云备份http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=1172222852&uk=1745599604
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ test_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<imtxc> ubuntu 终于要来了？
<gshmu> 看看是什么，我就不信了  知道格式私信给我
 * adam8157 求员工优惠
 * adam8157 买回来刷android
 * imtxc 求优惠
<gfrog> adam8157: 优惠毛线？
<adam8157> gfrog: mx3
<onlylove> adam8157: 你不刷wp？
<gfrog> adam8157: 又不能打五折
<adam8157> gfrog: 有折扣就行啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天jd 1799
 * adam8157 需要一个相机好些的, KitKat的, 有GMS的Android
<eexpress> adam8157: ...nnnnnd
<adam8157> gfrog: 等员工优惠
<palomino|working> xperia z2? adam8157
<gshmu> 初步估计 是exe
<eexpress> 浪费资源的蛋蛋
<gshmu> 有没有用Windows的
 * zenNamaste 饿了!
 * palomino|working 正在咀嚼黄瓜
<iIlL10Oo> gshmu, 如果是设置网络.exe: PE32 executable (GUI) Intel 80386, for MS Windows
<iIlL10Oo> gshmu,如果是exe, file命令会识别的
<gshmu> iIlL10Oo: 哦 谢谢
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 你的秘书的黄瓜? 被你给吃了?
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我哪儿来的秘书
 * imtxc 正在吃饼干
<eexpress> 黄瓜破马
<iIlL10Oo> ▶ file *.com
<iIlL10Oo> bootlace.com: ELF 32-bit
<iIlL10Oo> hmload.com: DOS executable (COM)
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 现在不就是秘书在帮你打字?
<palomino|working> 自己打
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 马有四只手的，两手用黄瓜两手打字无压力的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这个'
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 用?????
<palomino|working> 这个'用'是怎么回事
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 马叔明明有说是在"吃"
 * imtxc 用膳
<palomino|working> ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是究竟用什么吃, 怎么吃, 我就不知道了
<palomino|working> 我的原话是"咀嚼"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装双系统恢复win7默认启动,进入不了win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458521 按照win7硬盘安装Ubuntu12.04教程安装14.04(32位),装好后,依照教程终端输入:sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober,然后输入:sudo update-grub. 重启后win7排在了默认启动项,但进入不了win7,闪一下屏
<^k^>  ─> 幕又回到启动项.求高手指教. 统计信息: 发表于 由 探索者-99 — 2014-04-23 15:38
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 哦, 咀嚼.
<eexpress> 马只会咀嚼的。 zenNamaste
<palomino|working> 还会泪奔
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不会咽下去?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 他们会不会也跟牛一样，咽下去，再吐出来咀嚼？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不知道, 问问马叔
<zenNamaste> pa了;
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 马叔, 你会吗?
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 反刍.
<palomino|working> 不会
<eexpress> 反刍 +++
<eexpress> 415ppi的屏幕哦
 * imtxc 5s 还不破4k
<imtxc> 有锁的都要 3400
 * adam8157 谁送我个Nexus 5?
<palomino|working> ....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... 土豪, 你买俩, 寄给我一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不我email给你一个？ 1080p的
<gfrog> po破马叔儿
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<palomino|working> ?_?
<eexpress> 2个单反败家子
<adam8157> 你扣你扣多嘎
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 哪两个?
<zenNamaste> eexpress: gfrog 和 imtxc 还有 cherrot , 三个呢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我不玩单反，只玩手机，谢谢
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 不是你嘛
 * imtxc 入门单反，算不得单反，入门的事儿，能算得了败家么
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 呸, 我现在还用老柯达呢...
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 柯达傻瓜相机!
 * adam8157 没有相机的路过
 * adam8157 对这个充满土壕的频道失望了
 * zenNamaste 不敢晒年薪就说别人是土豪的人, 都是流氓!
<happyaron> adam8157: 同没相机
<gshmu> “#!/usr/bin/env python”求解释
<gshmu> 重点 env
<onlylove> 一天20w上下的，说别人土豪！
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 恩。蛋蛋的工资是我们的3倍。是流氓。
<adam8157> roylez: onlylove happyaron zenNamaste imtxc http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70707858gw1efock1horwj20c807njrx.jpg
<zenNamaste> gshmu: env是个程序, python是传给env的参数. env会返回python的真正地址.
<onlylove> eexpress: 你暴露自己工资了
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 这种问题, 你应该自己去查, 别在这里问了
<gshmu> 找到了 第一次看到
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 第一次 我不能看见啥都会吧
<onlylove> 擦，adam warning
<roylez> 滚蛋
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你一个月200w?
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 没让你会, 但是在你问之前, 你要先去查
<gshmu> --i--:~$ man(env)
<gshmu> bash: 未预期的符号 `env' 附近有语法错误
<gshmu> --i--:~$ env --help
<gshmu> 用法：env [选项]... [-] [名称=值]... [命令 [参数]...]
<gshmu> Set each NAME to VALUE in the environment and run COMMAND.
<zenNamaste> gshmu: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 额。你家的蛋蛋这么富有？
 * gfrog 膜拜各位壕大大
<eexpress> 支持踢 zenNamaste。我躲了。
 * imtxc 求能有 adam8157 1/3 的工资 cc eexpress
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 等待14.10测试版出来就装上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458524 这次从14.04一路升级上来，除了有一次差一点进不了桌面外，基本都很正常，还算比较平稳 统计信息: 发表于 由 cstn — 2014-04-23 15:59
 * jiero 摸摸 zenNamaste
<gfrog> imtxc: momo
<eexpress> 居然倒霉的是 imtxc
<imtxc> ....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<Pudge> NTR 何在
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 觉得很扯。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<gfrog> adam8157: 除了水果的爪机，想用舒坦了真心都得把自己折腾死
<jiero> adam8157:  域名。
 * gfrog 折腾blackberry有感
<jiero> adam8157:  wordnet 域名用啥？你给赞助一下 $75/y
<adam8157> gfrog: 我同意
<adam8157> jiero: ... 不要拿我开刀
<eexpress> gfrog: 你敢黑我才买的手机。
<jiero> gfrog: 因为就水果的不能改吧。
<jiero> 无法折腾。。。就没折腾了。
<eexpress> 破水果粉。打到
<palomino|working> 而且屏太小，怕折腾伤害视力 jiero
 * eexpress 话说，玩bb是啥意思。
<gfrog> eexpress: 神乃买了啥？
<zenNamaste> Pudge: ...
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马你在啊。给个域名建议。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。域名。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 也能，但是没必要，折腾越狱干毛线？
<palomino|working> 域名?_?
<palomino|working> 干啥用的域名
<eexpress> gfrog: 我给你传照片
<Pudge> zenNamaste: 我tm就知道这货是你
<iMadper> Pudge: 狗屁你丫知道, 上次我告诉你了~
<gfrog> eexpress: 神，不要随便传果照啊。 lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 我真忘了
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<jiero> palomino|working iMadper 是英英词典+汉语注释的网站。原名wordnet
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog roylez eexpress palomino|working http://imagebin.org/307079
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是一看你发提问的智慧，引起众怒要踢你
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就明白了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我没被t呀 是 imtxc 的错
<jiero> palomino|working: 给想个域名。。。 悦姐给的 dict.ly 有 $75 挺贵的呢。
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<adam8157> 笑死我了
<palomino|working> 不是挺好的嘛-_- jiero
<jiero> palomino|working:  嗯。。。。
<Pudge> 为啥.ly
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的手？
<adam8157> gfrog: nope
<gfrog> adam8157: 球每天可以吹水看A站发无聊图啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不会留长指甲
<jiero> cherrot:  发现 dict.io 。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: dict.io (@ dict.io)
<eexpress> gfrog: 额。你没上线？
<adam8157> gfrog: 等着社区一个人给我testing result呢
<jiero> http://dict.io
<gfrog> eexpress: 哪里？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ dict.io
<gfrog> adam8157: 球每天可以吹水看A站发无聊图啊
<cherrot> jiero: 也不错
<jiero> cherrot: 不是，请看内容
 * gfrog 给黑莓装微信。
 * gfrog 那天听说一个大叔车上的安卓导航也装了微信，我很好奇丫怎么用这导航摇妹纸……
<Pudge> gfrog: 车震就能摇
<gfrog> Pudge: 都已经车震了，还用摇么？
<eexpress> gfrog: 手机啊
<Pudge> gfrog: 下一个
<eexpress> Pudge: 找人围观？
<iMadper> Pudge: 开车爬台阶就好了呀
<Pudge> eexpress: 现在车窗都不透明了么
<Pudge> iMadper: 该吃药了
<lainme> jiero: dict几乎已经没有了，只剩下dict.guru和dict.xxx
<palomino|working> xxx...
<roylez> date
<gfrog> eexpress: 嘛手机啊？
<gfrog> eexpress: 乃买mx3了？
<lainme> palomino|working: jiero .xxx是成人网站专用
<iMadper> Pudge: 你吃了吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 给你留着呢
<jiero> lainme:  其实也不是一定要dict
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不吃, 会犯病的
<iMadper> dict.sb应该还在吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> 所罗门群岛顶级域名
<jiero> dict.db 有么
<iMadper> dict.gov.cn
<gfrog> iMadper: TG官方字典么？
<gfrog> iMadper: 那很多词都木有了
<iMadper> gfrog: TG是啥?
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 知道了
<iMadper> gfrog: 土共
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教关于ubuntu14.04 的 laptop-mode 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458528 系统配置：asus n56vz intel graphics 3000+nvidia gt650m 开机每次都闪瞎眼。。。我安装了laptop mode以后，把/etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf以及/etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/lcd-brightness.conf下的开关都打开了，数值也修改了，
<lainme> iMadper: dict.sb is already registered ……
<iMadper> lainme: ... ... 我输了.
<iMadper> lainme: dict.gov.cn
<jiero> ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 小心被请去喝茶。
<iMadper> imtxc: edox太赞了
<iMadper> Pudge: 请喝我就喝, 我能喝很多的
<eexpress> 额。 iMadper你不变身了
<iMadper> eexpress: 变身? 傻 Pudge 人不出来呀
<iMadper> 认
<eexpress> marienz是谁，又多一个op
<eexpress> 挂这么多op
<iMadper> eexpress: freenode/staff/marienz
<iMadper> eexpress: 这个是, freenode的员工???!!?!??!?!!
<eexpress> 额。高级op？
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^  你乱t人, freenode的人都来了...
<eexpress> lol
<sennn> GCC4.9發佈
<eexpress> 最近蛋蛋好猛。经常不断的强调+o iMadper
<sennn> cheers
<iMadper> eexpress: 没办法, 他是大op, 我的op是小的
<eexpress> 恩。你去投诉
<onlylove> eexpress: 那个来了好几天了
<eexpress> onlylove: 哦。没在意。我无党派无政府人士，不怕。lol
 * adam8157 brb
<sennn> 快播被查 迅雷表示 很高興
<eexpress> xl估计后台硬朗。
<sennn> XX流量最少佔互聯網流量的70%,唉
<sennn> 悲催
<eexpress> 你说这？ http://imagebin.org/307080
<sennn> eexpress 10M 的聯通
<sennn> 這年頭...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 指纹终于有驱动了。有什么用处啊？哪里设置用处？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458533 之前试过失败。无意发现fprint，果断试用，顺利成功。https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fprint 可是，不知道在哪里设置在什么时候启用它。现在看上去似乎是所有原本输入用户口
<^k^>  ─> 令的时候自动就会切换到刷指纹模式。但是能修改设置吗？比如只要开机的时候用指纹。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanz — 2014-04-23 16:36
<lpy> iMadper:  = =
<lpy> iMadper: 出来
<iMadper> lpy: >
<iMadper> lpy: ?
<lpy> iMadper: 怎么做到。。。 allow the module to be built against any kernel source tree...
<lpy> T_T
<lpy> 看到一种是 ifneq
<lpy> 之类的
<lpy> 哦
<lpy> 没事= =
<lpy> 我知道为何错了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你又要发提问的智慧了么
<iMadper> lpy: .. .. ..
<iMadper> Pudge: 没, 我刚在干活, 没注意irc
<happyaron> 又是一年gsoc时
<lpy> ....
<lpy> Pudge: = =我显然是事先找过的。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 把tab 打成空格这你敢信。。。
<happyaron> lpy: 点点点神马？
<iMadper> lpy: .. ... ..
<lpy> happyaron: T_T
<happyaron> 妹的要mentor三个student
<lpy> happyaron: 擦
<happyaron> 这是要累死我的节奏么。
<lpy> 跪求 mentor
<lpy> 哦不对
<lpy> 跪求被你mentor
<lpy> happyaron: 有印度人吗？
<Pudge> happyaron: 妹子么
<happyaron> lpy: 仅能没机会啦。
<lpy> happyaron: 快弄死印度人。。。
<happyaron> Pudge: 机油
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<lpy> ...
<Pudge> happyaron: 那有蛋的意思，忘死里弄他们吧
<lpy> happyaron: 明年你还当 mentor 我跟你干  T_T
 * iMadper <我跟你干>  这种话不能乱说吧?
<happyaron> 我也搞个吧
<Pudge> happyaron: sogoupinyin每次开机第一次启动qimpanel的时候，候选框都显示不正常啊，
<adam8157> happyaron: 牛牛
<Pudge> happyaron: 昨天有更新，没看出来更新了啥
<happyaron> Pudge: 显示成啥样，照相
<happyaron> p	昨天更新基本时是稳定性更新
<happyaron> adam8157: 毛线
<happyaron> 周五再推一个稳定性更新。
<adam8157> happyaron: 牛牛
<happyaron> adam8157: 毛线
<Pudge> happyaron: 没法照相啊，下次吧，就是候选框不是5个候选词么，那个框变的很短，正方形，只看得到第一个词
<lpy> iMadper: 有什么隐含意思吗？
<happyaron> Pudge: 额
<iMadper> lpy: 没有, 就是字面的意思.
<happyaron> 我mentor的学生里没有印度人
<lpy> 都是中国人吗？
<Pudge> happyaron: 非要我右键托盘那个S图标，然后点配置，再关上配置，就好了
<happyaron> lpy: 没
<happyaron> Pudge: ...
<lpy> happyaron: 我要去 debian 社区 T_T
<happyaron> lpy: 选学生是org admin的事，跟我没关系
<lpy> happyaron: mentor 不是可以给 学生的 proposal 做一个 rank
<lpy> 吗？
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/452001
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Timbuk2 天霸 TKB742-4-4062 弹弓款信差包 329元包邮（399减70）_京东优惠_服饰鞋包_什么值得买
<happyaron> 嗯，但最后决定权在org admin
<happyaron> rank不合理连mentor都别想当了。。。
<lpy> happyaron: 我们这边是 rank
<lpy> 最高的学生拿到= =
<happyaron> lpy: 哪边
<lpy> T_T
<lpy> happyaron: Mozilla
<happyaron> mogilla
<lpy> happyaron: rank 排第二哭
<lpy> iMadper: 等下问你 Perl 问题
<happyaron> lpy: debian有的project有俩slot
<iMadper> lpy: 一会儿? 我几分钟之后就走了
<lpy> iMadper: 擦
<happyaron> iMadper: 你们这些这么早下班的土豪
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 昨天加班来的
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 我天天加班
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, ping-pong-qiu
<Pudge> iMadper: 草，哥手上的新项目就是perl，求教育
<lpy> happyaron: moz 的好像就一个
<iMadper> Pudge: 乖, 没问题.
<iMadper> happyaron: 你可以抽身吧?
<Pudge> iMadper: 这帮王八蛋，文件名都是数字.pl，完全看不懂，怎么破
<lpy> Pudge: 新项目用 Perl。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 数字.pl...
<Pudge> lpy: 对我来说是新项目
<iMadper> Pudge: rm -rf *.pl
<palomino|working> lol iMadper
<lpy> 赞！
<lpy> 应该先 find？
<iMadper> lpy: mkfs?
<Pudge> iMadper: 渣渣语言，把人都弄的不正常了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你会啥语言呀? 我帮你
<lpy> 啥？
<Pudge> iMadper: 还是不正常的人才会用perl？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就是不会脚本类型的语言
<iMadper> Pudge: mv *.pl *.cpp
<iMadper> Pudge: 这不就搞定了?
 * iMadper 我觉得我脑残治不好了....
<palomino|working> ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 要我写perl就算了，
<palomino|working> 别灰心
<Pudge> iMadper: 这次是8年前的project，没有文档，让我读完了做份文档
<iMadper> Pudge: 别灰心, 兴许别人写的perl很简单呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么弄，完全看不懂
<lpy> iMadper: 像  Bugzilla 那样的就很好读
<Pudge> iMadper: nonono，光是文件名我就看不懂了
<lpy> .....
<iMadper> Pudge: 数字.pl真是很贱..
<lpy> ....
<Pudge> iMadper: 我现在正在看的一个文件叫h4.pl， 之后一直到q19.pl。。。
<lpy> richardtsai: ...
<lpy> richardtsai: ToT
<tracyone> hi
<^k^> tracyone:点点点.  17:09
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋，信用卡到了给我收着
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请问，这里有人用 cocos2d-html5 吗？我有点问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458534 我的代码： Code:     if(str=="Stand") {             this.stopAllActions();     } else if(str=="Walk_left") {             this.runAction(this.repeat[1]);     } else {             this.runAction(this.repeat[0])
<^k^>  ─> ;     } 我想让 str 为 “Stand” 时，让动画停在第一帧，我该怎么办？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-04-23 17:05
<adam8157> freeflying: .
 * adam8157 回家换衣服换鞋打球
<onlylove> 一天20W的壕下班了
<palomino|working> :-/
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你这几天下班也明显早
<jiero> cherrot: 还是没有比 dict.ly 更好的吧。
<happyaron> 各种能早下班的人们，我都成互联网苦逼了。
<happyaron> 然后还不是码农。
<jiero> happyaron: 我是苦逼，也不是码农
<jiero> happyaron: 荣荣
<happyaron> jiero: 一般的苦逼怎么能和互联网的比。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 妹的不带这样的
<jiero> happyaron: ？
<jiero> 怎么了！？
<jiero> happyaron: 你碰到什么了？
<happyaron> mang 忙
<palomino|working> 能来上班就不错了 onlylove
<palomino|working> 快累死了 onlylove
<palomino|working> 再加班就真完蛋了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我已经完蛋了，TAT
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<palomino|working> 怎么了
<happyaron> 输入法呗
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> 然后活跃用户数还少得可怜
<palomino|working> 那个...
<palomino|working> 大力招募白鼠阿
<happyaron> 项目才开始多久啊
<happyaron> intern名额还木有啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: aur里那个，sogou-version装了么
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 为毛乃还要处理arch？
<gfrog> happyaron: 不是还有NUDT的人么？
<cherrot> jiero: dict.it 为啥没有 dict.ly 好啊？
<onlylove> happyaron: 为何活跃用户少的可怜
<happyaron> gfrog: 为了活跃用户啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 唉，你们老土，用dicc
<gfrog> happyaron: 活跃用户是干毛的？
<onlylove> gfrog: 自己看fedora
<jiero> cherrot: 因为被注册了
<happyaron> gfrog: 活跃用户足够多，项目才能得到更多资源啊
<cherrot> jiero: 哦 soga
<happyaron> 才能活得下去
<Pudge> happyaron: 因为不开源
<jiero> cmcc
<happyaron> Pudge: 这话跟我说一点用没有，找王小川去。
<gfrog> happyaron: 需要我在我司cloud上给你deploy一些node嘛？ lol
<jiero> 用cmcc.cc
<happyaron> gfrog: 好啊好啊
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 活跃用户再多，bug一堆堆，有啥用
<Pudge> happyaron: 另外就是很多其他版本装不上
<happyaron> onlylove: 才能获得资源来修
<gfrog> happyaron: 装上package就行？还是得注册个神马的？
<happyaron> Pudge: 似得
<freeflying> palomino|working: http://coggle.it
<Pudge> onlylove: 有用户，bug算啥
<happyaron> gfrog: 得运行
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Coggle
<onlylove> happyaron: 你只有deb，suse怎么看，fedora怎么看
<gfrog> happyaron: …… 那还得装X
<happyaron> onlylove: suse早就自力更生了
<onlylove> happyaron: suse做啥了？
<palomino|working> coggle... freeflying
<happyaron> onlylove: https://forum.suse.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2426
<^k^> ⇪ t: [重大新闻]搜狗拼音 sogou_pinyin_linux for openSUSE 发布
<happyaron> 玛格童鞋弄的
<happyaron> fedora不给力，没人弄
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 木有fedora打包权限，要不我也build一个了，哈哈
<freeflying> happyaron: 话说我有mandriva的
<Pudge> happyaron: 想混迹linux，要么开源，丢给各个版本自己打包，要不不开源但是自己提供各种包，又开源又只给deb，还想要大量用户，哪里有这么美好的事情
<Pudge> happyaron: tencent就果断看懂了，linuxqq果断被放弃
<Pudge> happyaron: 为什么sogou会头脑发热做linux版本，有什么好处？
<jiero> Pudge: 不耗力气，挣到名誉？
<jiero> happyaron: sogou linux 有上传词库吗？
<Pudge> jiero: 这样连骂名都挣不到啊
<jiero> Pudge: 为啥？
<happyaron> gfrog: 好啊
<jiero> Pudge: 找到靠谱的人，比如 happyaron
<happyaron> freeflying: 弄啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 女王苏那么暴力啊
<happyaron> Pudge: 妹的哪有那么多时间支持啊
<happyaron> jiero: 没有
<Pudge> jiero: qq还能有骂名，毕竟这么多人等着用。 输入法这个东西，好多选择啊
<gfrog> Pudge: 这跟腾讯不一样
<onlylove> Pudge: 不一样的，qq就他一个，输入法有ibus 原版fcitx
<happyaron> onlylove: 玛格童鞋就是很暴力
<Pudge> onlylove: 为啥重复我刚才说的内容
<jiero> happyaron: 什么是暴力？
<Pudge> happyaron: 玛格是谁，姓？名字是b？
<jiero> onlylove: 什么意思。。。不懂暴力了？
<jiero> Pudge:  完美女神的意思
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> marguerite su 寨主
<freeflying> gfrog: 有靠谱的路由器推荐不
<onlylove> jiero: 嗯，我这边说的是，把deb包直接搞成rpm
<gfrog> freeflying: 无脑入linksys啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 为啥不能开放源码，值钱的不就是词库么，把词库加密不就完了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装崩溃了。。。试了很多次了。。求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458536 已经装了N次了。。卡在在城市选择后黑屏四次，后来我发现不改分区就不黑屏了。。但是又安装程序崩溃了两次。。。第一次联网，第二次没有联网跳过了下载阶段。然后我把以前装
<happyaron> Pudge: 还是问王小川
<freeflying> gfrog: 家里的都是
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<happyaron> Pudge: 问我没用啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃要企业级的？
<happyaron> freeflying: 企业级入aruba吧
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> gfrog: cisco1800c啥的
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞不起，打算搞个能装shadowsocks得
<gfrog> freeflying: 问hamo 丫正用着
<freeflying> gfrog: 我家里每个人至少两个设备，加上我的电脑啥的，估计快10个设备了
<Pudge> freeflying: 你家人口好多
<gfrog> freeflying: 一般路由器带10台设备问题都不大，只要别有个bt下载机啥的
<Pudge> freeflying: 超生费交了么
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在这边我妹妹他们买了个tp-link的，不行啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 是不是有windows的电脑？
<jiero> cherrot:  给什么好呢。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个真没有
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就没救了，中个毒，看个pps啥的，路由指定完蛋
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然没windows？ 好奇特的一家人呢
<jiero> cherrot: 如果没有好的。我就买这个了。。。 dict.ly
<Pudge> gfrog: +10086
<onlylove> gfrog: 流量整形呢？
<onlylove> gfrog: 流量整形也救不了pps吗？
<gfrog> onlylove: 擦，你见过哪个家用路由带shape的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 为啥啊
<onlylove> gfrog: openwrt啥的……
<felixonmars> happyaron: 那是什么?
<gfrog> onlylove: 再说，小路由那计算能力，不开shaping还好，开了直接死机
<freeflying> gfrog: 我家里一直是多年的Ubuntu忠实用户啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 额……
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛
<onlylove> freeflying: 买netgare？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 有个文件，在/usr/share/下
<happyaron> 文本文件
<freeflying> onlylove: 不靠谱吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃那个linksys，我给你快递过去？
<gfrog> freeflying: 还在我抽屉里扔着呢
<onlylove> gfrog: 我听说tp用料豪华都是高档芯片
<freeflying> gfrog: 也可以
<onlylove> freeflying: 网件不靠谱，就只能linksys了
<gfrog> freeflying: 周末吧，乃地址email给我
<gfrog> freeflying: 周五吧，乃地址email给我
<onlylove> freeflying: 我看网件和linksys差不多钱呢
<freeflying> gfrog: pm你了
<freeflying> onlylove: netgear没那么贵吧
<felixonmars> happyaron: 装了
<onlylove> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/732472.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【思科CVR100W】思科（Cisco）CVR100W 300M无线路由器（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:329.00
<onlylove> freeflying: 这个也不贵
<happyaron> felixonmars: thx
<freeflying> onlylove: 这个是老得把
<onlylove> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/1076134.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【美国网件R7000】美国网件（NETGEAR） R7000 1900M 双频千兆无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> freeflying: 我只是想说，netgear也不便宜……
<freeflying> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> JD的破供货，连linksys的路由都没
<happyaron> 你们都土豪，我还用tp和水星呢
<freeflying> onlylove: 我上次买了个buffalo的也不错
<freeflying> onlylove: 配置很高
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不是用华为的么
<happyaron> onlylove: 被朋友抢走用了
<onlylove> happyaron: 比tp如何？
<palomino|working> 我只想说..netgear的信号没tplink的强-_-
<happyaron> onlylove: 什么比tp如何？
<happyaron> onlylove: 都还好啊
<happyaron> 跟aruba比都渣渣
<onlylove> happyaron: huawei的路由
<happyaron> linksys也渣渣
<onlylove> happyaron: 信号太好不好，我宁愿它差点
<onlylove> happyaron: 最好是就在我这个屋子里，出了屋子就没
<happyaron> 那个是可以调的啊
<happyaron> 我这儿aruba的ap就是调到大概这个功率
 * jiero 根本无文学细胞，小姑娘给我解释 我本将心向明月，奈何明月照沟渠 3次我都没真明白
<palomino|working> ....
 * jiero 良心被狗吃了。得到这个结论还是不懂。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox 热键失效！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458537 ubnutu 14.04(12.04也一样)，安装vbox4.3.10，当用最下方的工具栏，切换到自适应模式时候，下方的工具栏消失，热键也失效了，就是说，那个右ctrl+f, 右ctrl+l，右ctrl+home之类的，全失效了。不能切换到全屏模式
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马。给我想个啊。域名
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> jie.ro
<jiero> word.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home (@ word.net)
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看那水星和腾达的价格，都不知说啥好了
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: tp100的东西，水星敢买50
<happyaron> 实际上没差太多
<freeflying> happyaron: 华为吧，这才是未来
<onlylove> jiero: 你要记住，鸡孵鸭，瞎操心
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，华为确实不错
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊。
<jiero> onlylove:  我直接买下就算了。。。才 $75，以后说不定转卖。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 无线环境不太复杂的话，都差不多
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方说aruba也不行？
<happyaron> onlylove: 专业ap有信道抑制功能，同一信道的其他路由器就都挂了
<palomino|working> O_O happyaron
<palomino|working> 这么高级
<happyaron> onlylove: 极端无线环境里aruba还可以上这功能
<onlylove> happyaron: 换个信道就是
<happyaron> palomino|working: 嗯
<palomino|working> 灭掉邻居更快乐 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你打开路由，里面有个channel
<freeflying> happyaron: 那要是都是这样的路由器咋办
<palomino|working> 只能选1 6 11阿 onlylove
<onlylove> freeflying: 对灭
<happyaron> onlylove: 比如同时有十几二十几个SSID呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 全灭了
<jiero> onlylove: 其实我根本看不懂你说啥。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 测试过
<freeflying> happyaron: 大家都上不了
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<palomino|working> lol
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 根本连不成功
<freeflying> happyaron: 应该互相协商调整信道才是王道
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果二十几个，一人一个信道，还开了这功能，是不是要灭掉新用户的节奏
<happyaron> freeflying: 那么多ssid，调整没意义
<happyaron> onlylove: 能用的信道只有三组
<palomino|working> 还是自己在家里用5g的好了
<freeflying> happyaron: ssid应该统一
<happyaron> palomino|working: 王道
<palomino|working> 不会串到邻居家
<freeflying> happyaron: wifi直接搞成raoming
<happyaron> freeflying: 一起的肯定就集群了
<freeflying> happyaron: 这才是未来
<happyaron> freeflying: 这就是当下
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是要运营商来搞这个
<happyaron> freeflying: 对的。
<freeflying> happyaron: 不然咋整个人云啊
<freeflying> 啥极路由，小米路由都是扯鸡巴蛋
<happyaron> freeflying: 我那边搞了一套
<happyaron> freeflying: 全都支持漫游，5G 2.4G同SSID
<palomino|working> 5g 2.4g同ssid怎么做到的阿
 * gfrog 总算回完邮件了。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 一个ESSID下可以有多个BSSID
<happyaron> http://www.juniper.net/techpubs/en_US/junos-space-apps12.3/network-director/topics/concept/wireless-ssid-bssid-essid.html
<palomino|working> 但我那个无线不让设置成一样的
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Understanding the Network Terms SSID, BSSID, and ESSID - Technical Documentation - Support - Juniper Networks
<jiero> happyaron: 帮我一下，为什么我用一台 tplink 路由无线连接 dlink路由 之后，直接连接 dlink路由网络不可用呢
<happyaron> palomino|working: 因为挫
<palomino|working> >_< happyaron
<happyaron> jiero: 额，这种问题问CCIE gfrog
<jiero> gfrog CCIE 大牛帮忙
<jiero> 大娃
<onlylove> jiero: 葫芦娃呢？
<jiero> onlylove:  只有葫芦娃
<jiero> on.ly 这个域名贼贵啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: On.ly - Only (@ on.ly)
<billyway> gfrog, ping
<gfrog> billyway: 干毛？
<billyway> gfrog,  yum provides XXXX 对应的 apt cmd是啥 ？
<gfrog> billyway: yum provides是干啥的来着？
<billyway> 查依赖的。
<billyway> 后面跟文件名，
<billyway> 能查出来这个文件由哪个包提供
<onlylove> billyway: apt-cache search？
<onlylove> billyway: 我记得aptitude why可以查为啥a需要b
<onlylove> 偷偷下班，免得被逮到被加班
<gfrog> billyway: dpkg -S
<billyway> onlylove,  :-( 我不知道包名， 就是启动 stardict的时候提示没有哪个文件，想查下看看
<onlylove> billyway: 那你search下看看有没有stardict
<onlylove> billyway: 唉，没哪个文件？
<billyway> root@ThinkPad:~# dpkg -S /usr/share/festival/init.scm
<billyway> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/share/festival/init.scm
<billyway> root@ThinkPad:~# apt-cache search  /usr/share/festival/init.scm
<billyway> root@ThinkPad:~#
<billyway> onlylove,  gfrog 都没查出来
<onlylove> billyway: 我知道有个apt-get builddep解决编译依赖的
<gfrog> billyway: packages.ubuntu.com在这查
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (@ ubuntu.com)
<gfrog> billyway: 第二个框儿
<onlylove> 不对，debian和ubuntu的包略不同，忘了……
<billyway> looks like this pkg festival
<onlylove> billyway: apt-cache depends
<billyway> root@ThinkPad:~# apt-cache depends /usr/share/festival/init.scm
<billyway> E: No packages found
<billyway> root@ThinkPad:~# file /usr/share/festival/init.scm
<billyway> /usr/share/festival/init.scm: Lisp/Scheme program, ASCII text
<billyway> onlylove, 介个命令不管用啊。。。不过已经找到包装上了。 谢谢啊。
<billyway> gfrog, ^
<billyway> gfrog, thx
<billyway> onlylove, thx
 * billyway 依赖不给力啊。
<gfrog> billyway: 我U有很多包依赖比较二逼
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> billyway: 当年用ibus的时候郁闷了我很久
<billyway> gfrog, NB
<billyway> gfrog,  Linux Pinyin 一向是一坨
<gfrog> billyway: 当然我见过最牛逼的依赖是在Fedora里装imagemagic，丫给我把texlive装上了。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 设置开机启动项失败．．． http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458538 我用sysv-rc-conf 设置启动项，已经将ｘ去掉了．而且是用的ｒｏｏｔ用户，但是重启之后还是会启动这个服务．．．不知道为什么了．．． 统计信息: 发表于 由 gouera — 2014-04-23 18:03
<gfrog> billyway: 小心 happyaron 出来打你，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 这么变态？
<gfrog> happyaron: 蛇精病设定。
<happyaron> billyway: 试试搜狗拼音吧
<happyaron> billyway: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 后来我编了个假包骗过imagemagic了
<billyway> happyaron, gfrog 五笔党 haha
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> billyway: 哈哈
<happyaron> 你们一个个的都下班了，妹的
<jiero>  happyaron。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
<gfrog> happyaron: 打雷鸟
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥意思
<gfrog> happyaron: 打雷了！
<happyaron> 哦。。。
<Pudge> 做it的6点就能下班了？
<Pudge> 这不科学
<happyaron> Pudge: 他们都是做IT得5点到6点就下班的
<Pudge> happyaron: 我就是那命苦之人那，谁tm说国内it民工累到死的
<happyaron> Pudge: 我也没下班。。。
<Pudge> happyaron: 哎，不说了，我去吃饭了
<Pudge> happyaron: 赶紧让他们把qimpanel去掉了，没吊用
<jiero> cherrot:  是不是也需要 ssl
<cherrot> jiero: 要那干嘛 没用
<cherrot> jiero: 没钱
<yywolf1983> 麻烦问一下，内核编译声卡驱动在哪里？
<yywolf1983> 晕，这里都在潜水吗？
<happyaron> Pudge: 不可能啦
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。那我就注册 dict.ly 了。
<cherrot> 可以
<cherrot> jiero: godaddy?
<hoxily> yywolf1983: 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷
<cherrot> jiero: 去找一下 godaddy promo code
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<cherrot> yywolf1983: google it
<jiero> cherrot: 没有啊。 ly 只有 https://register.ly/ 这一个
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Home - Register.ly
<jiero> cherrot: 是 利比亚的国家注册管理。
<yywolf1983> 我是看看irc人气，新手见谅！
<cherrot> jiero: 哦 米国不能注册 .ly 域名哈。。
<jiero> cherrot: 那我回去吃饭后注册。注册后需要转到什么地方。那些不清楚。我还是直接给你 ￥500 交给你了。。。
<gshmu> python, 默认参数：：：注意，默认参数值应该是一个参数。更加准确的说，默认参数值应该是不可变的——这会在后面的章节中做详细解释。从现在开始，请记住这一点。
<gshmu> 默认参数是不可变的，求解释……
<loaden> hi, 为什么我编译的Qt程序是KDE风格？而不是GNOME？
<loaden> 我现在的系统是Ubuntu 14.04
<loaden> 从Qt5开始，我就没能用上原生界面了。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】几乎成功！14.04版，单显卡一机二人同时用（即Multiseat一拖二），就差一点点…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458539 要是有钱，花三四百元买个支持LInux系统的“电脑共享终端机”，或者多买个显卡，就没那么麻烦了…… 希望哪位有经验的能帮忙看看，如何
<^k^>  ─> 解决？ 我的网络有问题，无法注册AskUbuntu无法登录提问，或者哪位英语好的、有时间的，帮忙转贴问问？ 网上有一篇 《两步搞定Ubuntu下 …
<loaden> 有没有在Ubuntu下自己编译qt5的朋友？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero_unfit> 全世界都是我的。。。
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 有空准备上线？
<jiero_unfit> :)
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 蓉蓉。
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 可以啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 新装的1404系统词汇太少 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458540 请问ubuntu1404的ibus输入法词库在那个目录那个文件呀 新装的系统词汇太少了 怎么导入搜狗词库呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2014-04-23 19:28
<jiero_unfit> 。。。
<jeff___> 为什么我装了genome3 没有托盘啊
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 靠，我爹手机里竟然有个联系人标注为罗捷岳父。。。
<jeff___> 大神 求回答
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 赞！！！
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 快去见见人家闺女
<jeff___> 大神 求回答啊
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero_unfit> jeff___: 没人你那样做。
<jiero_unfit> å¼±
<lainme> cherrot: jiero_unfit 你们的网站已经好了？
<cherrot> lainme: 没 没部署呢
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 戴尔联手红帽提供精确OpenShift PaaS战略 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458541 来源：TechTarget中国 戴尔同红帽将共同协作基于OpenShift的平台即服务，从而为IT提供Cloud Foundry的替代产品。在平台即服务（PaaS）协作之前，戴尔已经同红帽建立了合作伙伴关系，共同为企业客户
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 工信部:大力支持我国linux研发应用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458542 来源：文新传媒 Windows XP停止服务威胁基础通信网络整体安全 工信部：大力支持我国linux研发应用 本报北京今日电 （驻京记者 王亦君）在今天上午国务院新闻办公室举行的发布会上，工业和信息化
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • AMD演示运行Fedora Linux的x86 APU产品 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458543 来源:赛迪网 作者:云中子 4月16日AMD宣布其在企业软件生态系统开发方面树立又一座重要里程碑，首次公开演示其第二代AMD皓龙X系列APU；该APU代号为“柏林”（Berlin），运行的是基于Fedora Project的Linux
<jiero_unfit> cherrot 好吗？
<jiero_unfit> imtxc 要 naga mmo 鼠标么？成本价给你。
<jiero_unfit> imtxc: 我连续测试 20个。太不爽了
<hoxily> lainme: 你们要做什么网站？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • win7 64位硬盘安装ubuntu14.04出错怎么办？如图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458544 如图，在网上搜索了一番，网上有说像有代码的那张图那样做，可是还是没有用，求助QQ截图20140423200555.pngQQ截图20140423200619.pngQQ截图20140423200727.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 只伊人浅笑 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-04-23 20:20
<slllih> 快播刚到下，网盘又站起来了
<hoxily> slllih: good evening
<slllih> Hi
<^k^> slllih:点点点.  20:40
<slllih> @
<slllih> ^k^
<^k^> slllih,
<slllih> ^hoxily,hi
<PudGe> NTR何在
<jiero_unfit> cherrot 顺便解析的时候省略掉 www.
<lainme> hoxily: 是 cherrot 和 jiero_unfit 在做
<hoxily> lainme: 他们要做什么网站呀？
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 基于什么框架的，我想加个法语进去
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 我的好几个法语群里面都在抱怨法语词典太少又难用
<lainme> hoxily: 字典
<hoxily> o
<Freebuilder> Ubuntu 14.04 有毛特点没？
<jiero_unfit> PudGe:  类似构架应该可以。
<jiero_unfit> PudGe:  是使用原版 wordnet 的 aws，法语版本的 wordnet 存在
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 录了个视频，推荐 zsh, tmux, tmuxinator, i3wm 以及其他一些小东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458545 http://blog.xavierchiang.me/post/coding/2014-04-23-oh-my-zsh 如果我的博客无法访问，可以直接去土豆看，广告略长，忍忍吧。。 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/AgAplB-NxFw http://www.tudou.com/program
<^k^>  ─> s/view/9xQ6XqKao9o 统计信息: 发表于 由 ChiangDi — 2014-04-23 21:10
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：ubuntu 14.04 安装 VMware-Workstation-Full-10.0.1失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458546 ubuntu 14.04 安装 VMware-Workstation-Full-10.0.1-1379776.i386.bundle 对话框提示 one or more of your processors does not have the necessary 64bit extensions to run Vmware virtual machines.点击确定，提示：vmware 安装不
<^k^>  ─> 成功。点击关闭，退出安装。 请问如何继续安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2014-04-23 21:14
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 英文版的不存在？
<jiero_unfit> PudGe: 原版就是英文版
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 都存在了，做啥
<jiero_unfit> PudGe: 做中文注释，中文的不存在
<PudGe> jie
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 。。我的意思是，给法语版的也加中文啊
<jiero_unfit> PudGe: 噢。是啊。不过我不懂法语，不知道法语版的和英语版的构架相同否。
<jiero_unfit> PudGe: 数据也不知道是否通用
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 有啥不能通用的，英语能做法语就做不了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.10升级到14.04是不是这样升级啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458548 Code: sudo apt-get updatemanager -d sudo pat-get  dist-upgrade 是这样吧？没有跨版本升级过，好像应该是这样吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fatbird — 2014-04-23 21:20
<jiero_unfit> PudGe:  也能的吧。
<jiero_unfit> PudGe: 玩 keeperrl
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 什么东西
<jiero_unfit> PudGe:  https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/keeperrl-v1-0/x/5897356#home
<^k^> jiero_unfit: ⇪ KeeperRL v1.0 | Indiegogo
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 今天忙？
<PudGe> jiero_unfit: 。。。dota2面前，都是浮云
<jiero_unfit> cherro夜里 .com 就只有 $0.99 了
<jiero_unfit> PudGe: 噢，dota2 没在我眼里存在过。。。
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 还没下班
<cherrot> jiero_unfit: 下班我找找之前的代码
<jiero_unfit> cherrot 好
<Sea> topic
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问哪位有ubuntu1404安装vmware10.0.1的经历 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458549 如题，希望能有指导性帖子。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2014-04-23 21:33
<imtxc> jiero_unfit: 你们在做啥
<jiero_unfit> imtxc:  那词典啊。
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 imtxc
<imtxc> jiero_unfit: 就你之前什么时候画过一张设计图的？
<jiero_unfit> imtxc:  噢。差不多。
<imtxc> jiero_unfit: 几点上线，去围观一下
<freeflying> jiero_unfit: 要做wordnet?
<jiero_unfit> imtxc: 。。。以前见过。
<jiero_unfit> freeflying: 是。目前还是以前那个
<freeflying> jiero_unfit: 赞
<jiero_unfit> freeflying:  谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]build-essential 时出现软件包有未满足的依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458551 build-essential 已经是最新的版本了。 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： libc6 : 破坏: locales (< 2.18) libc6:i386 : 推荐: libc6-i686:i386 破
<^k^>  ─> 坏: locales (< 2.18) ============================================= 我用新立德修复破损的依赖关系时，显示locales未验证，locales会被升级，libc6和libc6:i38 …
<jiero_unfit> bypeople you can trust
<danny> 都没睡觉的？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 托盘崩溃修了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 14.04 无法进入X，提示couldn't find support for devices at /sys…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458552 修改了一下fstab重启就无法进入桌面了，提示：couldn't find support for devices at “/sys/devices/00000……” ，这个错误似乎和fstab无关，而且我已经把fstab还原了。。 显卡是nvidia gtx430
<^k^>  ─> .安装过显卡驱动。但是安装后正常使用了一段时间无问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mystical — 2014-04-23 22:13
<jiero_unfit> happyaron:  这个时代太恐怖了... 那种动画都能做出来。。。中国人做的动画都太不爽快了。。。
<Nova__> couldn't find support for devices at “/sys/devices/00000……” 开机提示这个，无法进桌面。
<jiero_unfit> happyaron: 。。。你还在修bug么。。。
<happyaron> jiero_unfit: :)
<jiero_unfit> Nova__: 经过都说，别噎着
<jusss> Nova__: 进tty了吗
<Nova__> jiero_unfit: 出现这个错误之前 只是修改了fstab，可是这个错误又不像是fstab的问题。且我已经恢复fstab了。。
<Nova__> jusss: 可以进TTY
<Nova__> 14.04
<jusss> Nova__: 手动打开x试试
<jusss> Nova__: 不认为是显卡驱动的问题，
<felixonmars> happyaron: 赞~
<chunyang> meta bug是怎样的bug? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=720732
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 720732 – Not usable with keyboard
<Nova__> startx无法启动 变成右上角光标闪烁
<jusss> Nova__: 还有为什么会去修改fstab，感觉除了重新分区和设置自动挂载，没啥改的呀在fstab
<Nova__> 左上角
<jusss> Nova__: 那就是打开了x
<jusss> Nova__: 额，错了
<Nova__> jusss: 我只是想多把chrome的缓存目录挂成tmpfs
<chunyang> Anyone know what's a *meta* bug?
<Nova__> jusss: 光标一直闪烁 5分钟无反应 我就重启了
<jusss> Nova__: 你chrome的缓存目录是一个独立分区？
<Nova__> jusss: 不是的，我只有一个/分区。
<jusss> Nova__: 那怎么把目录挂成tmpfs?
<qinglingquan> fstab没备份?还原再试.
<Nova__> jusss: 直接在fstab里写 tmpfs /home/xxxxxx/.cache/chrome……  tmpfs  0  0   不是就可以了吗？
<Nova__> qinglingquan: 已经还原了，但是问题依旧
<Nova__> 这个错误 后面还有好长的 数字 太长了 记不住
<Nova__> 大概就是0000000：08000什么的
<jusss> Nova__: 我不知道
<Nova__> jusss: 这么写没问题的。我在13.10里就一直这么用了。没问题。。
<jusss> Nova__: 哦
<Nova__> jusss: 问题可能不在fstab上。我已经还原了fstab，但是依然这样提示
<jusss> Nova__: Xorg :0试试
<Nova__> jusss: 好，我试试。 谢谢
<jusss> Nova__: 重装下X或者配置下xorg.conf，别的我也不会了
<Nova__> jusss: 怎样重装xorg? 我用命令 Xorg -config 提示有错误。
<jusss> Nova__: Xorg :0如果还是打不开就把记录文件/var/log/Xorg.0.xxx贴出来找人看看
<Nova__> jusss: 好的
<jusss> Nova__: Xorg -configure
<qinglingquan> Nova__: 你看一下dmesg和Xorg.0.log
<Nova__> jusss: 好的
<Nova__> qinglingquan: 好的，我一会试试 。 不行的话就把 记录发论坛去。。
<jusss> Nova__: 感觉是你的显示器没被识别，可能是xorg的问题
<jusss> 别的我也不会了
<Nova__> jusss: 很有可能。 我记得之前看记录的时候 有这么个提示
<Nova__> jusss: 还是非常感谢
<Nova__> 多谢各位
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04 每次开机都弹出解锁登陆密钥环，怎么取消了呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458553 每次都提示 Quote: 您登陆计算机时 您的登陆密钥环未被解锁 好烦人啊，求高手赐教。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifuljk — 2014-04-23 22:52
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有人在最新的14.04用thinkfan吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458554 sudo thinkfan -n 时显示 WARNING: Using default fan control in /proc/acpi/ibm/fan. Module thinkpad_acpi doesn't seem to support fan_control 好像14.04能自己控制风扇转速了? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackysc — 2014-04-23 22:53
<happyaron> felixonmars: 还在么
<felixonmars> happyaron: 在
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我发个二进制给你，你测试下是否还崩溃
<happyaron> felixonmars: 你邮箱是啥
<happyaron> felixonmars: felixonmars@G ?
<felixonmars> @G?
<happyaron> gmail
<felixonmars> 恩对
<happyaron> 发了。
<felixonmars> 发了神马(
<felixonmars> :O
<felixonmars> 很黄很暴力的二进制文件!
<happyaron> :)
<felixonmars> 嗯
<felixonmars> 这次没 tray icon 了
<felixonmars> 哦不对, 是我隐藏了
<felixonmars> 不过菜单功能是坏的
<happyaron> 怎么个坏法
<felixonmars> 皮肤里有四个候选, 但是四个是一样的. 另外两个配置/配置当前输入法点了没反应
<felixonmars> 而且... 我输入的时候依然是 classic ui
<happyaron> felixonmars: 切换一次输入法看好使不
<felixonmars> 没区别
<happyaron> ...
<felixonmars> 四个皮肤都是全透明, 只有字
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 不应该啊
<felixonmars> 没有任何位图资源
<happyaron> 那我们俩的环境还是不一样。
<felixonmars> 命令行里刷了很多很多的
<felixonmars> qrc:/qml/rightclickpreview.qml:24:5: QML BorderImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://preview/rightpreviewInputBackImg
<felixonmars> skin data wrong!
<happyaron> felixonmars: 能不能弄个虚拟机，把能复现这问题的环境给我。。。
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 虽然这个提示好像似曾相识
<felixonmars> =.= 我看明天有空弄下吧
<happyaron> 多谢
<rothsdad> 如何改nick
<hoxily> rothsdad: /nick newnick
<rothsdad> type /nick 没有反映
<testusers> hoxily: 谢啦
<hoxily> rothsdad: /nick newnick 前面不要有空格
<hoxily> roylez: 斜杠前面不要有空格
<hoxily> testusers: 斜杠开头的字符串会被IRC客户端当作命令解析。
<jusss> hoxily: 也会被freenode服务器当命令解析
<jusss> hoxily: 这么晚了，还不睡
<happyaron> felixonmars: curl给static link进去了
<happyaron> 等看你那个右键菜单不好使的问题。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯, 我发现 curl 改了, 不用 wrapper 也能跑了...
<hoxily> jusss: freenode服务器才不管你的/开头的命令呢。
<kengdie> 为什么我 apt-get up 然后按TAB键不自动补全
<kengdie> 怎么回事/
<kengdie> - -完蛋了/有些命令只记得半句
<hoxily> kengdie: man apt-get
<hoxily> kengdie: 多看、多用就记住了。
<kengdie> - -可是会记不住 很麻烦/
<kengdie> 怎么回事/
<kengdie> 这是什么原因造成的
<kengdie> upgrade/
<kengdie> = =记住了/
<kengdie> 我的CONKY会重影这是怎么回事/
<kengdie> 是主题的问题么
<kengdie> 刚配置好/
<jusss> hoxily: 你是对的，freenode不管/ 但是管nick /help可知
<jusss> 睡觉去
<kengdie> elementary-plastico-theme 如何表示下载全部主题
<kengdie> 正则不怎么会用/
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 火狐的FLASH插件在那里可以下载到呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458563 火狐的FLASH插件在那里可以下载到呢？我用的是UBUNTU14.01TLS版本。 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-24 7:47
<zdc> 有要笔记本电脑桌的吗，http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38685740536
<^k^> zdc: ⇪ 笔记本电脑桌 十成新-淘宝网
<iLucky> zdc: 我能说我八十块钱买了个一样的吗
<zdc> 从来没在网上卖出过东西，主要是努力不够。哪位帮忙也让我体验体验，真是赔钱卖的，是不是二手市场卖东西要自己交运费呢，有知道的朋友吗。
<zdc> iLucky, 就是这个价，实体的要100多
<zdc> iLucky, 在linux下也能用支付宝，真爽
<iLucky> zdc: 打广告小心被ban
<zdc> 之所以选择竞拍就是想要把运费拍出来，不知道会不会很惨
<zdc> iLucky, 我没生活费了，被ban也无所谓
<zdc> iLucky, linux就应该全是技术吗
<zdc> iLucky, 有很多人不能转到linux就有这原因
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 升级14.04后vmware不能用unity mode! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458564 升级前用的是12.04，选择gnome classic （no effect），vmware（10.0.1）可以使用unity mode，升级14.04后，gnome也升级了，没有了gnome classic （no effect），只有gnome、gnome经典模式、gnome flashback（compiz）、gnome flashback （
<^k^>  ─> metacity），vmware都用不了unity mode，请问有何解决办法啊，多谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 redgreen0307 — 2014-04-24 8:53
<zdc> 我改价格了，不希望赔太多，http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=686.1000925.1000774.13.ZRciZC&id=38685740536
<^k^> zdc: ⇪ 笔记本电脑桌 十成新-淘宝网
<zdc> ^k^是个机器人？有意思
<^k^> zdc, 不，如果我能帮助它。  09:00
<zdc> linux下也能谈生意，是不是很吸引人？！
<zdc> ^k^就是个机器人，不是吗？有意思
<^k^> zdc, 不，如果我能帮助它。  09:02
<jiero> zdc: 。。。和机器人说什么。
<zdc> 我进了点电脑桌，不想卖了，打算处理http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=686.1000925.1000774.13.ZRciZC&id=38685740536
<zdc> 总共就五张了，有要的吗，两张竹子的，一张松木的，两张塑料的，还有一张小的
<zdc> linux下也可以做买卖的，不是吗
<zdc> 伤心啊，没人理我
<lunix01> 。。。
<zdc> 我是不是该上qq上问去
<iLucky> zdc: 我msg你没收到？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 14.10 命名确定-Utopic Unicorn http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458565 Ubuntu 14.04 正式版刚刚发布两天，而下一个非 LTS 的版本 Ubuntu 14.10 也刚确定了新的代号 —— Utopic Unicorn，中文是乌托邦独角兽 Ubuntu 14.10 计划于 2014年10月份发布。 文章转载自：开源中国社区 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 ubuntuubun — 2014-04-24 9:09
<zdc> iLucky, 收到，我不怕被ban
<iLucky> iLucky: 那你说我msg你什么了？
<lunix01> ^k^: 不错
<lunix01> zdc: 干啥
<zdc>  zdc: 打广告小心被ban
<^k^> lunix01, 哦，不，不是那么好。  09:11
<lunix01> ^k^: 什么不好啊
<iLucky> zdc: 那不叫msg
<eexpress> zdc: 论坛有广告版。别在这里发多次了。
<^k^> lunix01, 好相反？  09:12
<lunix01> ^k^: 。。。
<^k^> lunix01, .. 休息一下 ..  09:13
<jiero> lunix01: 和机器人聊什么？
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨要Naga MMO鼠标么
<lunix01> jiero: 噢
<eexpress> 有啥好处呢
<jiero> eexpress: 5600dpi，暖手
<jiero> eexpress: dpi 软件可调
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微服务器变革必将发生 但仍需等待时机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458567 微服务器是近两年大家比较关注的一个新兴领域，其专为特定工作负载设计，拥有低功耗和紧凑的空间，被业界广泛认为将是数据中心的未来。 像大多数新技术出现一样，微服务器被认为是服
<^k^>  ─> 务器领域的一个新的技术革命。就像15年前的Linux要接管整个世界一样，如今Linux几乎无处不在。 微型服务器以ARM和Intel低功耗处理器为基 …
<zdc> iLucky, 请大师教我，我的邮箱也没有东西啊
<jiero> eexpress: 有小键盘或数字键区域
<iLucky> jiero: 这么多广告
<eexpress> 基本调dpi用不到
<jiero> iLucky: 呵呵，我才知道真的有鼠标内置芯片的。
<lunix01> 机器人很智能吗
<eexpress> 普通的高低2档够了
<iLucky> zdc: 我可不是大师 msg就是私信
<jiero> eexpress: 这个是为了同步的，有网络同步账号-肃然不支持linux。。。linux要自己设置
<iLucky> jiero: 啊
<eexpress> 啥同步
<jiero> eexpress: 网络同步鼠标设置啊，内置芯片储存常用的使用信息。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 比如 dpi，灵敏度，乱七八糟的
<eexpress> 这点破功能，还同步？
<jiero> eexpress: 有人喜欢。带着自己的鼠标呢
<jiero> eexpress: 比如去网吧的。。。
<eexpress> 不带。蛋疼
<jiero> eexpress: 或者用自己的设置-这点是可以理解的
<eexpress> 凡是换机器能操作硬件的，都是病毒。
<jiero> eexpress: 软件能设置硬件开关 - linux下也有 叫 qrazercfg 的设置工具
<eexpress> 软开关嘛。到处都有。很便宜的。还不如eeprom
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。是。反正鼠标有的还要凑重量。
<jiero> onlylove:  onlylove 公开你的电话好吗啊
<onlylove> jiero: 不可以
<zdc> 刚才有朋友说能发广告的地方在哪?
<jiero> onlylove: 为啥不？
<jiero> zdc: 论坛广告区
<onlylove> jiero: 没为啥，不想公开
<zdc> jiero, 谢谢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39262
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Lytro发布新一代光场照相机
<jiero> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39263
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家称婴儿晚上哭闹是为了阻止母亲再次怀孕
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/51112/utopic-unicorn
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 14.10 命名确定 —— Utopic Unicorn - 开源中国社区
<zdc> jiero, solidot,好像挺有名了，什么网站
<jiero> zdc:  新闻
<zdc> 大家说是在虚拟机里玩windows好呢还是直接玩windows好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有谁升级APT 1.0成功的么? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458569 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mvo/apt-src-ftparchive sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install apt 始终连不上么 W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mvo/apt-src-ft ... 4/Packages 404 Not Found 然后点链接看,只有http://ppa.launchpad.net/mvo/apt-src-ftpa
<^k^>  ─> rchive/ubuntu/dists/ ,压根没有saucy这个目录 有升级成功的进来分享下呢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 躺在桌子上 — 2014-04-24 9:31
<lunix01> zdc: 我可以说奇葩么
<jiero> zdc 这种无答案的问题留给自己决定
<jiero> 好是什么？
<^k^> jiero: define:好 更多>>工商银行建设银行农业银行中国银行交通银行支付宝|好|贷网. 招聘. 更多>> 智联招聘前程无忧赶集招聘猎聘网应届生求职网58同城招聘中华英才网. 汽车.
<lunix01> zdc: solidot，自己逛一下不就知道了
<lunix01> 机器人怎么这么活跃。。。
<onlylove> zdc: 不管你想用什么，干脆点，别玩虚的
<iLucky> onlylove: +1
<iLucky> zdc: 如果不是玩可以考虑虚拟机
<zdc> linux在我的电脑上的主要问题是，无线卡虽然能使用但是不能做热点
<bcsflilong> 我见到论坛里有人发了 一个开启共享的脚本啊
<NetOat> 我升级一直报错
<NetOat> 着吗搞
<NetOat> 怎么搞
<bcsflilong> 我的无线  老掉线 - -#   是不是驱动  的问题呢
<bcsflilong> 升级什么？
<bcsflilong> 系统升级？
<eexpress> 除开mtu设置，剩下就是驱动问题。
<bcsflilong> 对啊 我把这个忘了 一会看看
<zdc> linux很多应用有基本功能，但不能深入。但是干净、简单、安全
<onlylove> adhoc那是驱动支持的
<onlylove> 换句话说，如果人不给你驱动，你只能看着，或者你自己写
<Nginx-Net> W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_nilarimogard_webupd8_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<onlylove> http://cache.baiducontent.
<onlylove> com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece763104c8c711923d030678197027fa3c215cc795b4b4d65e6bd26220d5f9592237a07fc4b5ab9a46777335721e7cc9b8f4e8dedc57c2b8371606459db0144dc0edebc5153b637912afede6df0cc842592dec5a2a94327c044750e9783814d0164dd1ffb0342e5b1ef4d022b15adec40728e5f605a9e3431c5508996&p=c362f91185cc43f408e2947f0c519e&newp=882a9544d79f06b509be9b7c7f43cf231610db2151d4d61423938919&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=%CE%DE%CF%DF%CD%F8%BF%A8%B9%A4%D7%F7%C4%A3%CA%BD&qid=&p1=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<onlylove> nnnnd 烦死这squid了，百度空间不让去
<onlylove> http://talent8791.blog.163.com/blog/static/1185902412012022113310982/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 无线网卡的工作模式 - Alan (Smile.Sun)的日志 - 网易博客
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04版本下输入法的问题及看法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458572 Quote: 题记：本人是个Ubuntu用户，从10年开始，家用一直主打Ubuntu，一路升级过来。本月18日，和其他人一样，迫不及待的将系统升级至最新版（13.10->14.04），而随之而来的一些问题，使得自己
<^k^>  ─> 又折腾了好久，这里主要谈谈这两天对输入法的一些感受。因为对界面和图标的独特偏好（喜欢GTK界面），所以个人偏爱于ibus而不太接受 …
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  10:01
<onlylove> imtxc: 来上班了
<caleb-> bcsflilong: 内核 3.14 / 3.14.1 怪怪的，如果是升上来才出的问题建议用旧内核
<jiero> huntxu: 蒸鱼你好
 * jiero 不喜欢蒸鱼，腥味重
<caleb-> jiero: 其实鲜鱼不腥的，一般会腥是因为不新鲜
<jiero> caleb-: 蒸活鱼也是各种常见处理法中腥味最浓的
<onlylove> jiero: 要加酒和醋去腥味
<onlylove> huntxu: 你和蒸鱼啥关系？
<huntxu> onlylove: ...
<jiero> huntxu: 汗蒸鱼么？
<nicomo10> 你们好?请问谁知道怎么和robot聊天吗?:)
<onlylove> 招商银行的网站进度太慢了，貌似人和我说会lag很久
<jiero> onlylove:  招商银行可以支持 linux，人家就是不想
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste
<onlylove> jiero: 我这边有份简历，丫在工商银行开发过网银
<onlylove> jiero: 工商银行这都外包
<tracyone> hi各位，这个图床http://imagebin.org 图片有效时间是多长？
<^k^> tracyone: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
 * zenNamaste 反抱抱 jiero 
<onlylove> tracyone: 不知道，4天貌似可以
<tracyone> 哦
<tracyone> 还有我在测试一个搜狗输入法问题
<onlylove> tracyone: 你可以试下
<onlylove> tracyone: 搜狗的问题找坏蓉去
<tracyone> 发现在重命名文件的时候cpu占用升到百分之80以上，在系统监视器的进程却看不到是哪个占用的
<onlylove> tracyone: ps aux
<superman> 检测到系统程序出现问题。。。。。。大神，这个怎么解释？
<superman> 没有提示是什么错误啊。。。。。
<onlylove> superman: 你不需要知道
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 针对国人打造 Ubuntu Kylin迎里程碑版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458575 　来源：IT168 　　经过近10年的发展，如今的Ubuntu已是最具人气的Linux桌面发行版之一，在国际市场大名鼎鼎。但在国内，由于语言和使用习惯问题，很多用户不得不对Ubuntu望而却步。为此，在2013年
<superman> sudo gedit /etc/default/apport
<onlylove> superman: 之前你们总是抱怨，哎呀这个我又不懂，给我看这作甚，然后u就不给你们看了
<superman>  
<superman> 把里面的enabled=1改成enabled=0，保存
<superman> 哦。。。。
<onlylove> 唉，论坛那货彻底变新闻帝了
<imtxc> onlylove: 差点来不了
<onlylove> superman: 我觉得他连那个检查到系统出问题都不该给你看
<superman> onlylove, ：饿。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 从西二旗地铁站到公司走了50分钟
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生啥了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你牛
<imtxc> onlylove: 膝盖疼啊，那个成语怎么说来着，举步维艰 就是这么说的
<imtxc> onlylove: 明天真要请假休息了
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，我刚想说正常人一小时能走5KM
<onlylove> imtxc: 你做啥了
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前跑步的
<onlylove> imtxc: 运动量合适么
<imtxc> onlylove: 严重超了呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 你自己没数？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我当时怎么能知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 我跑的时候还有刚跑完的时候很轻松，我还觉得好像远远没到量的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁知道过了两天就这样了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你平时不锻炼吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我怎么数
<imtxc> onlylove: 不提了，现在我想知道的是怎么能快点儿好。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 平时不锻炼，然后突然大量运动的后遗症
<onlylove> imtxc: 坚持几天吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者找医生
<imtxc> onlylove: 坚持？ 开玩笑
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，我以为你让我坚持跑呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 我让你忍几天
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就忍者看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 医生，呵呵，实在信不过
<freeflying> imtxc: 第一年必须要交480年费，算了，不开卡了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你丫要能跑的话最好坚持跑几天
<imtxc> freeflying: 你还没去柜台，卡还没批下来呢，不用管它
<imtxc> onlylove: 开玩笑，我现在走路不扶东西都不行
<onlylove> 段子 “我一哥们昨天告诉我的。他再也不坐女司机的车了，我问他为什么？？他说。。你如果遇到快追尾了，你会怎么做？我说。当然是刹车了。。。。他说。。。女司机不是这样的。。。女司机是。。。双手放开方向盘，。。然后用手捂着自己的眼睛。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。”
<freeflying> imtxc: 卡批了，发到C记办公室了都
<caleb-> imtxc: 运动过量小心肌肉溶解
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 4MLinux 8.2 Multiboot 版本发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458576 4MLinux 8.2 Multiboot 版本发布，此版本是多启动 CD 形式的发布，允许用户在网络上安装以下系统： Debian 7.4, Fedora 20, Slackware 14.1 和 Ubuntu 14.04；同时也可以启动 4MLinux 8.2 Rescue 版本，来预装这些系统（通过执行数
<jiero> imtxc:  孩子
<jiero> imtxc: 你很厉害
<jiero> imtxc: 我跑了之后绝对不能做到和跑步前一样的状态。
<jiero> imtxc: 不要学我，以 6米每秒作为标准速度
<imtxc> freeflying: ....
<imtxc> freeflying: 你去柜台签了？
<freeflying> imtxc: 昨天下午去了
<freeflying> imtxc: 果然核实单位信息
<imtxc> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 会问电话号码的吧
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 问了，我还报了个错得给她
<imtxc> freeflying: 错的都过了？
<onlylove> 现在谁还在18摸
<freeflying> 是啊
<imtxc> bitlibee 连不上了
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。伤到你了？
<lsjun> 家里的台式机前两天装了4mlinux
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39265
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM公开最新Power处理器架构
<lsjun> 各种不方便
<sdfasdfadfas> hi
<onlylove> lsjun: 台式机你装毛线4m
<^k^> sdfasdfadfas:点点点.  10:33
<onlylove> lsjun: 奔腾处理器？
<sdfasdfadfas> 升级到14.04 wifi 经常断
<freeflying> 你妹的，jira这货也超慢啊
<sdfasdfadfas> 有兄弟遇到这种问题吗
<lsjun> onlylove:  性能很好   就是想看看4m啥样
<jiero> onlylove: 循环么。
<onlylove> lsjun: 我说啥好……
<jiero> onlylove: 过几年 苹果又用 powerpc了。
<onlylove> lsjun: linux除了包管理和配置文件还有wm
<onlylove> lsjun: 其他的有区别么
<caleb-> jiero: 不太可能了
<onlylove> lsjun: 你直接弄个4m的wm看看就是了
<caleb-> onlylove: wm 不算区别
<onlylove> caleb-: 人要看看4m啥样，最直接的不就是wm
<onlylove> jiero: jobs已死
<lsjun> 我一般只在虚拟机里面装win    lin应该有一块属于自己的空间
<zenNamaste> linux 装到别人电脑上就好了, 自己的电脑, 只能有win
<lsjun> 哈哈
<freeflying> jiero: 苹果用arm还有可能
<onlylove> freeflying: jira和bugzilla比，除了收钱，还有啥好处？
<zenNamaste> 苹果要是能用s390x就好了
<zenNamaste> 我跑job, 从来都是s390x最先完成. s390x还都是虚拟机
<onlylove> freeflying: 我觉得苹果用arm可能不小，看a7，据说已经是桌面级了，把高通都吓坏了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 高通怎么被吓坏了? 他们怎么了?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你怂恿Tim把18摸收购
<onlylove> zenNamaste: a7处理器规格秒杀高通手机处理器
<piggybox_> IBM现在也不知道在干嘛
<onlylove> piggybox_: 很明显，在忽悠
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:41
<freeflying> onlylove: 很少用bugzill
<onlylove> piggybox_: 18摸已经不是软件公司了
<onlylove> piggybox_: 人改行做服务了
<piggybox_> onlylove: 这是十年前的新闻了。。。
<imtxc> 哇哇哇
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 但是高通被吓坏了嘛?
<imtxc> 交行业界良心啊，居然会提额!
<onlylove> piggybox_: 对啊，所以18摸现在继续在服务的道路上忽悠
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 嗯，高通是公司，应该不会吓坏
<freeflying> onlylove: 18摸的方向是以后纯忽悠
 * imtxc 小娇真贱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: <imtxc> 交行业界良心啊，居然会提额!   ... ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 给你提额度了？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊！！！ 好久好久好久不提额，上次逾期了，丫给我提了  onlylove
<jiero> 苹果只要最高速度不是。
<jiero> 最高可量产性能。
<imtxc> 而且也没通知，在这期账单里面看见的，说我的额度调整了，我以为是因为逾期给我调低了呢
<imtxc> onlylove, zenNamaste 原来交行提额的方式除了冷冻还有逾期这个方式。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实, 大家都不需要提额吧?
<onlylove> jiero: 不是的，苹果要的是最高性能
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 至少我不需要, 还不起
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我也不需要，但是高了心里还是觉得爽。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... ...
<onlylove> jiero: 当年ppc的主频700M，intel都2.×G
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 现在ppc都5.xG, intel还是2.xG
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 所以该淘汰intel了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我记得xbox上的cell没这么高吧？
<jiero> zenNamaste: intel 可以超频到 4.xg啊
<jiero> 动态的
<loaden> 今天崩溃了好几次
<loaden> 怎么回事。
<loaden> 从更新后就开始崩溃。
<loaden> 不更新时，非常稳定。
<loaden> 1404
<onlylove> jiero: 需要液氮
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 小型设备, 是没有那么高
<zenNamaste> jiero: 对.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://tech.sina.com.cn/mobile/n/apple/2014-04-01/08449289068.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 评测称A7处理器达到桌面级水平 领先高通等对手|苹果|高通|处理器_手机_科技时代_新浪网
<caleb-> loaden: 降级吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 大型的，人intel可以和你玩量
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何恢复xbuntu的开始菜单到12.02的方式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458578 就是一点菜单，就可以看到所有的程序，12.2 的方式。 自带的太难用了，什么都学 MS，就是不学好... 看看最近几年的 Linux 桌面菜单，都是垃圾。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug — 2014-04-24 10:48
<loaden> 不降。驱动好用。
<loaden> 驱动支持比1204强很多。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: s390x 秒杀一切.
<jiero> onlylove:  那明明是 愚人节文章。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 恰好那天发的而已
<caleb-> loaden: 驱动只是内核而已
<caleb-> loaden: 系统降级，然后用新内核
<zenNamaste> caleb-: user mode driver
<loaden> 我说的是显卡驱动。
<loaden> 发热量低。
<loaden> 能挂起。
<loaden> 能调节亮度。
<loaden> 这在之前都不行。
<caleb-> loaden: 在之前不崩溃
 * zenNamaste 为什么. 我觉得手中的ip5s的性能好渣...
<loaden> 之前也崩溃。
<loaden> 1204也总崩溃。
<jiero> loaden: 只能说明的笔记本电脑太弱了。。。
<zenNamaste> loaden: 请定义"崩溃"
<jiero> zenNamaste:  为了省电啊
<zenNamaste> loaden: kernel panic?
<loaden> 发送崩溃报告。
<loaden> 今天发3次了。
<onlylove> http://article.pchome.net/content-1678415-all.html#p4
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 骁龙800极致性能 联想VIBE Z体验评测_联想VIBE Z K910联通版评测_电脑之家PChome.net
<zenNamaste> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> loaden: 哦。看是哪个程序，不要它了
<loaden> jiero: unity
<zenNamaste> loaden: 用户态的程序呀, 是谁崩溃了? 我告诉你开发者是谁, 你去发邮件骂嘛~
<jiero> loaden: 你的显卡是啥
<jiero> amd 5***吧。。。
<loaden> zenNamaste: ^-^
<loaden> jiero: nv
<jiero> loaden: 额，没装驱动？
<zenNamaste> loaden: 噗... unity的话, 在这个频道里骂就行了...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 跪求A7去虐爆i7，i7开单核关超线程，a7能赢的话我把我的3960x生吞！！   -- 楼下评论
<freeflying> zenNamaste: lol
<loaden> jiero: 装了私有驱动
<jiero> loaden: 哦。尽情骂
<loaden> zenNamaste: 呵呵
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不看软文了 这个略靠谱点？ http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/54118.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 原来苹果A7处理器是这样用双核击败八核的 - 苹果A7处理器,iPhone5s - IT之家
<zenNamaste> it之家  <--  软文之家  这个称号不是好些年了吗? pc online <- 软文 online 这个称号也好多年了
<jiero> 什么是软文
<zenNamaste> ubuntu phone, 要能刷到iphone上才算成功嘛
<^k^> jiero: define:软文 顾名思义，|软文|是相对于硬性广告而言，由企业的市场策划人员或广告公司的文案 人员来负责撰写的“文字广告”。与硬广告相比，|软文|之所以叫做|软文|，精妙之处就在于  ...
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • cad设计软件draftsight汉化不完整，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458579 如标题所示 ！有图有真相！ 顶部菜单栏是汉化的，但是底下关于正交等是英文的 选项中的二级设置菜单全英文 帮助菜单没有汉化 打印菜单全部英文 我不知道是我安装的问
<^k^>  ─> 题还是软件自身问题，总之表示无比蛋疼！ 求高人相帮之 统计信息: 发表于 由 kobewpf — 2014-04-24 10:59
<imtxc> zenNamaste: a7?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: sony 的那个全副？
<imtxc> 额看错了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我想买呀, 买不起, 你送我一个吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 买不起就买 a7r 嘛
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... a7s
 * imtxc 求推荐 win 下靠谱的邮件客户端
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 想买的是: a7s
<onlylove> imtxc: outlook
<zenNamaste> imtxc: emacs
<gshmu> 火狐SmatrQQ插件 安装后，怎么用啊？  我的火狐可能比较特殊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: foxmail
<imtxc> foxmail 不开心
<imtxc> 不会给邮件加星标
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你说了outlook
<imtxc> 我试试
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 对, 你的火狐比较特殊. 你的火狐是 gshmu的火狐, 我的火狐是 zenNamaste的火狐
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  11:06
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有个奇葩叫中文版
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 大师名字改回来了啊  是找不到在哪儿用！
<onlylove> zenNamaste:哦，中国版，不是中文版
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 中国版
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 对, 这就对了
<gshmu> 附加组建里有 smartQQ并且已经启用
<imtxc> zenNamaste: win 下的emacs太难配置了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<onlylove> imtxc: 注意，是outlook,不是outlook express，这是俩东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 了解
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 只用过win, 不知道linux配置会不会简单点儿
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 简单多了！！
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 快来装 linux
<gshmu> 时说火狐要用中文版吗？ 我用的系统自带的
 * imtxc 装成 inux
<imtxc> linux
<onlylove> imtxc: zenNamaste 说好了windows在自己电脑上装linux在别人电脑上装的
<onlylove> gshmu: 不是
<onlylove> gshmu: 这些人基本不在linux上跑qq
<gshmu> onlylove: 现象是 安装后，插件列表有 并且已经启用
<onlylove> gshmu: 别问我，我不用那东西
<zenNamaste> imtxc: gh4怎么样?
<gshmu> onlylove: 其实我就是试试，这些人谁没有QQ号
<imtxc> g gh4
<onlylove> gshmu: 只有妹子找我的时候我才去小本子上翻下qq号，然后上webqq
<^k^> imtxc: gh4 Panasonic Lumix DMC-|GH4| Mirrorless Micro Four Thirds Digital Camera. Panasonic GH4KBODY features 16.05 MP Digital Live MOS Sensor, DCI 4K ...
<gshmu> onlylove: 你怎么知道有人找我呢？
<onlylove> gshmu: 短信，电话
<imtxc> onlylove: 除了是盗版，还不错的样子。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是
<gshmu> onlylove: 听说有这个插件，本着试一试的态度
<onlylove> imtxc: 你以为outlook那么大体积，逗你玩的？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 本次展览上还有了额外添丁，一枚饼干头，规格是24/8，没错你没有看错，最大光圈F/8。其他方面做不到，但是光圈可以向传奇的hologon看齐！
<imtxc> 我去
<imtxc> onlylove: outlook 太智能了！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: smtp啥的不用自己设置，是吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才自动把 Adam Lee 在 LKML 里面一封邮件放到垃圾邮件去了。。。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ^^
<gshmu> 禁用所有其它插件 一样不能用 或者不知道怎么用
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞! 这才叫AI!
<cherrot> imtxc: 赞！这才叫AI！
<zenNamaste> imtxc: Outlook, the real world Artificial Intelligence!
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才提示我一封邮件到垃圾邮件了，我点开一看, 居然是 Adam Lee
<zenNamaste> imt
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ahahahaha
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以选这个不是spam么，真是的
<gshmu> 别人都说好用，为什么我的不能用？
<onlylove> gshmu: 找那些说好用的人去
<adam8157> 我那里往lkml发邮件了? zenNamaste imtxc cherrot onlylove eexpress
<adam8157> 哪里
<imtxc> adam8157: netdev
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不知道呀, 我都很少见你
<adam8157> 你们这些偷窥癖连sub list都看啊混蛋!!!!!
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看，adam自己都没说发过
<adam8157> imtxc: 偷窥癖连子list都订阅!!!!!
<imtxc> onlylove: 在 netdev 里面的...
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
<zenNamaste> adam8157: sub list我都没订阅, 就一个linux-efi, 一个linux-mm
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 索尼DSC-HX400V，等效24-1200mm变焦，50倍达成！
<adam8157> zenNamaste: linux-usb
<zenNamaste> adam8157: linux-sb 有没有? 有的话, 把我加进去
<gshmu> onlylove: 我去找妹子去，没时间 用不了不用了！
<adam8157> imtxc: 为毛进了spam?
<imtxc> adam8157: AI 啊 lol
<onlylove> gshmu: 终于觉悟了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥邮箱?
<imtxc> adam8157: outlook 干的，我也不清楚 gmail
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣outlook
<onlylove> adam8157: 你可以黑ms了
<onlylove> adam8157: 或者你给imtxc推荐个windows的邮件客户端
<adam8157> imtxc: 你为毛订子list?
<imtxc> adam8157: 偷窥啊
<eexpress> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 说正经的
<adam8157> eexpress: 看, 我是很忙吧, 大早上来就发俩patch
<adam8157> eexpress: 你还叨叨我搞arm
<imtxc> adam8157: 就订了netdev看看
<adam8157> imtxc: gaoji
<adam8157> imtxc: yunfan的东西正在快递发我呢
<imtxc> ....
<freeflying> adam8157: 记得帮我把卡收起来
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<onlylove> adam8157: 招行的网页查询能lag多久，我记得当时那人说过
<adam8157> onlylove: 别着急嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果是10个工作日，那下周一是最后一天
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 你点点啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 俩周内
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 又到了装不上显卡驱动的年 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458581 循环往复~~~~~~ 今天又是装不上的这年。 nvidia的，说是GF108 [Geforce GT430]，出现的4个驱动（俩俩一样的？）都试了一次，结果就是该出桌面的时候就显示一个光标在左边上角，键盘鼠标无反应，关机，显示
<^k^>  ─> 出关机的提示，看那意思也没死机啊~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2014-04-24 11:25
<imtxc> freeflying: 中信寄卡效率最高的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不算周末么？算的话下周一最后一天
<imtxc> onlylove: 14 天
<onlylove> imtxc: 14个工作日和14天是俩概念
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我说的是14天
<onlylove> imtxc: 下周一，是第10个工作日，第14天
<imtxc> onlylove: 那应该有结果了就
<onlylove> imtxc: 没结果我可以打95555喷么
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个一年年费480，不开卡了
<eexpress> adam8157: 估计昨天的事情。2下就搞完了。
<imtxc> freeflying: 额度有优势的话还可以开，这个额度的刚性年费就不划算了
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天上来这么早
<adam8157> imtxc: ee跟我说你在黑我 就来看下
<freeflying> imtxc: 我建行的也这种，年费都可以免的
<imtxc> 特务暴露了
<freeflying> imtxc: 额度还有个几万的
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊，你建行的补回来没有
<freeflying> imtxc: 早回来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛特务，人只不过想看你俩对掐
<freeflying> imtxc: 看看继续申请他们和国航联名的卡不知道如何
<imtxc> onlylove: 我擦，人俩都有帽子，我掐？ 我做死啊？
<imtxc> freeflying: 小建？
<freeflying> imtxc: 那个卡还有点用，至少可以机场免费停车72小时
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信的
<freeflying> imtxc: 还能帮你挂号
<freeflying> 看病啥的
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 当心人记仇
<onlylove> 看到停车啥的，默默走一边去看土豪
<freeflying> imtxc: 你说中信？
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩啊
<imtxc> 其实中信这个还算好的，交行的白金，批了就收年费
<freeflying> imtxc: 有他们的卡还会记仇啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你不开卡啊。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: sigh, 发patch收了, 然后自己revert掉也是刷数量的方式之一
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> freeflying: utopic unicorn
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 乃可以收侯总的  em5
<jiero> cherrot:  怎么样？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的东西呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 球别问
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的那单被跳过去了
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 前几天上mydigit找到一个人 愿意把拆机的菲涅尔透镜转让给我
<yunfan> 没收我钱 只是发了个顺丰到付
<imtxc> yunfan: 按照百通惯例，跳过去的这种欧冠你单子，至少得到明年才能到
<yunfan> 52寸的 哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 你真要去化石头？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是必然的 昨天又看了一遍youtube上老外那个视频
<yunfan> 把石头化成了黑曜石
<yunfan> 很不错 而且有现实意义
<yunfan> 黑曜石很锋利 做刀可以 又可以打磨成珠宝
<cherrot> jiero: 昨天回到家加班到1点直接睡了
<cherrot> jiero: 没来得及看
<cherrot> jiero: 部署很快 放心
<yunfan> onlylove: 劝你也搞一个
<yunfan> 不过最好还是搞个放大倍数低 但是面积大的
<yunfan> 这样焦点远点
<onlylove> yunfan: 搞那做啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 焦点近，温度高点，把镜片自己都化了
<yunfan> 然后再在中间某个地方 加个二级透镜 前提是那个截面的温度不会把塑料做的透镜搞变形
<eexpress> 准备点石成精？
<yunfan> 用二级透镜把那个再聚焦 焦点更小点 这样温度更高
<onlylove> yunfan: 你得找对石头，花岗石无论如何成不了黑曜石的
<jiero>  cherrot 我到 11点就睡了
<yunfan> 最好自己练硅 造镜子 造反射镜 组反射镜阵列 搞更高温度的太阳炉
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这里石头多了是
<yunfan> 要去学下浮法造平面玻璃 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 你需要找二氧化硅，各种石头成分不一样的
<yunfan> onlylove: 沙子就是
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后你需要学地质学
<cherrot> jiero: 10点多我才刚到家咧
<onlylove> yunfan: 你又多了门学问
<yunfan> onlylove: 学无止境
<yunfan> 其实最好还要学会人造磁铁
<yunfan> 这个比较中药
<yunfan> 重要
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。我知道。我竟然这么容易坚持不住了，我都很惊讶。。。
<eexpress> onlylove: 我怀疑你会被拖入道教炼丹的思维里面去。
<onlylove> eexpress: 应该不会……
<onlylove> yunfan: 电磁铁？
<onlylove> eexpress: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/10354/4981403.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 黑曜石_百度百科
<onlylove> eexpress: 有点邪行
<eexpress> yunfan: 要是哪天，专家说人造磁铁可以制导精子，控制生男生女，你岂不是又会去考一个医师执照了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不能 为了自制发电机 你得需要磁铁 如果你要求电磁铁 这个时候你还没电  搞个毛电磁铁
<yunfan> 除非你住的附近有天然磁铁矿
<imtxc> yunfan: 你加入邪教了？
<yunfan> eexpress: 这只是你的假设 我也可以说要是哪天使用perl就可以登月 你是不是就可以登月了
<yunfan> imtxc: p呢 我只是个一般的生存狂而已
<yunfan> 当大家都退到石器时代 我可以靠所学维持铁器时代的生活
<onlylove> yunfan: 铁器时代没有发电机……
<linhaicaoyuan> 大家好，我是新来的，我使用ubuntu四年，现在依旧是在学习中
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我主要是想冶炼 而不是非得搞磁铁不可
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且交流电是后出的，貌似先有的直流电池
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然能进化到更高一级 谁不想呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以看置换法
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是历史原因
<onlylove> yunfan: 蓝矾知道吧
<yunfan> 电池太麻烦了 需要许多原料 不是自己可以供应的
<yunfan> 用磁铁做个发电机 倒是可以自己一个人搞
<imtxc> smartqq 挺靠谱啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你赶紧和 gshmu说说怎么玩
<imtxc> onlylove: 没啥必要
<imtxc> onlylove: 这种第三方的插件出来了好多也下去了好多了
<onlylove> imtxc: 人说了，他的火狐有点特殊
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实我最喜欢的第三方是luma
<imtxc> onlylove: 我只记得“是一直”
<onlylove> imtxc: 你赢了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 想起“是一直”我就要崩溃
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯……
<onlylove> imtxc: lumaqq当年很流行呢，记得是java的
<imtxc> onlylove: 还是虚拟机靠谱
<onlylove> imtxc: jvm本身就是虚拟机
<onlylove> 当二氧化硅结晶完美时就是水晶；结晶不完美的就是石英：二氧化硅胶化脱水后就是玛瑙；二氧化硅含水的胶体凝固后就成为蛋白石；二氧化硅晶粒小于几微米时，就组成玉髓、燧石、次生石英岩。
<CyrusYzGTt> ;V5
<adam8157> imtxc: 你连累了一集装箱
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
<jiero> adam8157: 好厉害
<adam8157> jiero: 什么?
<adam8157> jiero: ?
 * jiero 多嘴了。没事忘记吧。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<imtxc> 忘记就忘记， 不要吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04的网络连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458582 刚装上的，右上角显示的扇形图标是空的，请在坐的各位神仙哥哥姐姐指导一下怎么办？听人说没有网卡驱动，可自己不会装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 univer201202 — 2014-04-24 12:17
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 14.10 命名确定-Utopic Unicorn-更新源已可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458584 Ubuntu 14.04 正式版刚刚发布两天，而下一个非 LTS 的版本 Ubuntu 14.10 也刚确定了新的代号 —— Utopic Unicorn，中文是乌托邦独角兽. Ubuntu 14.10 计划于 2014年10月份发布。 更新源也已经可以用了
<^k^>  ─> ，小白们可以跟进啦！ 搜狐源： Code: deb http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu/ utopic main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu/ utopic-security …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome自带的flash看B站白屏乱码怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458585 adobe官方的那个11.2版本始终太老，已经开始看不了YY直播之类的部分应用了，换成chrome自带的flash13，看B站又白屏乱码。。。发行版：linux mint 16xfce4，驱动版本是N卡331 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 游戏专业做游戏 — 2014-04-24 12:42
<Lord_V> ^k^ 是机器人
<Lord_V> 有趣的机器人
<Lord_V> 还能发新帖呢
<happyaron> jiero: 没啦，是我现在没那么悲剧。
 * adam8157 饿了
<lpy> zenNamaste: 你做到 task 几了
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见土豪
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<lpy> happyaron: 话说你 mentor 的几个是什么项目？
<lpy> 咦我应该能看到
<happyaron> lpy: :)
<adam8157> happyaron: 牛牛
<zhouqt> happyaron: 壕大大
<zhouqt> adam8157: 壕大大
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕猴总
<happyaron> adam8157 gfrog 拜见土豪
<adam8157> happyaron: 有意思么混蛋
<happyaron> adam8157: 我是互联网苦逼，你承认不承认？
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃才是土壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 互联网好啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 互联网壕大大
<happyaron> adam8157: 好毛
<happyaron> gfrog: 毛儿
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕毛儿
<adam8157> 吃饭去了
<imtxc> happyaron: 互联网牛牛
<happyaron> 妹的
<jiero> happyaron: 好牛
<jiero> happyaron:  牛是世界的推动力
<happyaron> 我是苦逼
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
 * gfrog 领本儿去了
<onlylove> happyaron: 互联网壕，现在做互联网的都是土豪，没钱做不起
<happyaron> onlylove: 土豪的是老板，干活的是苦逼。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不是我们关心的
<happyaron> ...
<lsjun> O:-)
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问如何使得视频外挂字幕在播放时中文不是乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458586 我用的视频播放器VLC media player，字幕是windows下常用的外挂字幕格式srt，播放视频时是可以显示字幕的，但是其中的中文就是乱码。 不过我用WPS打开该srt时，是可以正常查看字幕中的
<^k^>  ─> 汉字的。 请问这样的情况，我该怎么处理一下，使得视频播放时中文字幕不出现乱码？ 谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huajun_ming — 201 …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39270
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 乐队以内核模块形式发布专辑
<onlylove> 这是咩！
<adam8157> onlylove: freak
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
 * adam8157 蓝牙的音质实在是太差了
<imtxc> 有没有啥办法快速的把 google drive 里面的文件转存到 baidu drive 里面
<piggybox_> imtxc: 潜入google机房把硬盘拔出来再潜入百度机房插进去。。。
<adam8157> piggybox_: +1
<imtxc> piggybox_: 办法可行性倒挺高
<imtxc> piggybox_: 就是最近退疼跑不快，万一拔下来然后跑过来插上去中间间隔时间太大数据丢失了怎么办
<imtxc> piggybox_: 有没有能给硬盘供电的移动电源推荐
 * adam8157 困
<zhpeng> 今天是我生日，你们这些凡人
<happyaron> zhpeng: 快生 lol
<adam8157> zhpeng: 快生 lol
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39270
<onlylove> 晕，又发了遍
 * yunfan 生也快乐 日也快乐 生日快乐
<zenNamaste> zhpeng: 快生 lol
<hoxily> imtxc: 硬盘不需要供电才能维持数据，不像RAM
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> zhpeng: 预产期几点？
<zhpeng> imtxc, 预产你妹
<hoxily> zhpeng: 郑鹏？
<zhpeng> 彭志谋！
<zenNamaste> zpeng 和 zhpeng 啥关系?
<zhpeng> 都是libvirt组的
<zhpeng> 都是神人
<zhpeng> 下了。。
<nonme> 好安静
<sdfasdfasdf> 牛人都闪了
<nonme> 那么多人在线，都没人聊
<hoxily> imtxc: 用ip.cn查了一下zhpeng的IP，好屌啊：http://ip.cn/index.php?ip=IP自己填
<zhpeng> 下了。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: IP.cn - IP 地址查询 | 地理位置 | 手机归属地 (@ ip.cn)
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ - IP.cn - IP 地址查询 | 地理位置 | 手机归属地
<zhpeng> 干活
<zhpeng> 当前 IP：124.205.63.222 来自：北京市 鹏博士宽带 。。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 屌
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啥????
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 哦 说zhpeng, 他跑了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: .. ... ....
<happyaron> nonme: 要聊就找话题嘛
<happyaron> nonme: 没话题，自然就干活去了。
<onlylove> hoxily: 鹏博士很牛么
<zhouqt> adam8157: 土壕
<onlylove> zhouqt: 你又不改nick
<zenNamaste> zhouqt: 互联互通   屌!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 纳尼？
<hoxily> onlylove: 我怎么知道呢
<onlylove> hoxily: 鹏博士就是一小宽带而已，长宽
<hoxily> onlylove: 这样子啊。为什么会取名叫鹏博士宽带？
<onlylove> hoxily: 不知道
<onlylove> hoxily: 大概和创建人有关
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你也弄一个, 叫昂博士快带.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我不是doctor
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦, 那就只好叫: 昂屌丝宽带了, 或者我弄一个, 叫, 真屌丝宽带.  zen...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你自己弄着玩去吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 等你混到虚拟运营商的时候别忘了irc这帮穷人就行
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 只需要给我加路由器加一张贴纸就好了嘛. 家里的手机, 笔记本, 都是用户
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 他们又不付钱给你
 * adam8157 好好讨论patch呢, thread里蹦出个请教如何参与开发的, 真想回个"别闹"
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 回一个, 别闹, 然后用英文回, 学开发第一步, 学好中文.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 别闹
 * zenNamaste 我擦, 突然觉得干这事的人, 可能就是个中国人...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 印度人
<zenNamaste> 三哥..
<adam8157> zhouqt: 给他寄个FEDEX到付
<zhouqt> adam8157: ...
<zhouqt> adam8157: 用不着吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 保价100万
 * gfrog 妈蛋，烂货Trusty，忍不了了，换fedora去。
<freeflying> gfrog: 换水果
<gfrog> freeflying: 没钱
<freeflying> gfrog: fedora更烂
<gfrog> freeflying: 至少有人修bug，ubuntu的开发自己都不用ubuntu啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 提前预支C记得笔记本补贴，购买rMPB够了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没必要，丫的不能跑kvm
<eexpress> gfrog: rpwt
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们CDO在北京不是有机器了嘛
<gfrog> eexpress: 反正我从开始用x230就没消停过
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说你x230咋那么多问题呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 又不给我用。support都是屌丝，
<gfrog> freeflying: 我艹的狠了点。
<freeflying> gfrog: 还不如我的三爽的？
 * zenNamaste 
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 跟 yaguang 都没事儿，他们认为是我硬件问题。
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是吧，那些机器干啥啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 硬件问题就硬件问题吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: 刷个bios试试
<gfrog> freeflying: 给devel和arch高大上用去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有consultant
 * quininer 
<adam8157> gfrog: 我刷过bios
<eexpress> find driver/ -iname "*.h" -exec sed '/include/s/\\/\//g' -i {} \; adam8157
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 刷了有啥好处? 感觉 tp的bios没问题呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我的批次有个uefi bug
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦?
<eexpress> 昨天谁说openshit好的。
<quininer> Openshit?
<eexpress> quininer: momo 不懂意思吧
<eexpress> onlylove: 是你？
<quininer> eexpress open我懂，shit我懂，加起来不甚理解
<gfrog> BIOS Revision: 2.54 Firmware Revision: 1.12
<zenNamaste> Version: G2ET94WW (2.54 )
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 一样, 咱俩
<gfrog> Release Date: 04/30/2013
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 估计你的真实rpwt
<freeflying> :P
<gfrog> freeflying: 我tmd真不信，我从12年开始就没法用suspend
<adam8157> gfrog: 2.52 here
<gfrog> freeflying: 年年出错。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还没我版本高呢
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 我一直s3好好的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是debian啊，妈蛋
<freeflying> gfrog: 我的S5都没压力
<zenNamaste> gfrog: Fix) Fix an issue where the system could not resume from sleep state.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 2.57修复的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 开心不?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你是这个问题不?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 差不多吧。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 谁知道呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 开心吧?　升级吧？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS029187
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 升毛，换fedora了
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ BIOS Update Utility for Windows 8.1 (32-bit, 64-bit), 8 (32-bit, 64-bit), 7 (32-bit, 64-bit), XP - ThinkPad X230, X230i
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你的bios有问题, 换fedora就能用了???
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kernel都是一样的呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 丫debian都能用呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 你应该报bug
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 他们没赶上这个bug
<freeflying> adam8157: 报了不也白报呢嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，只有黑屏，啥log没有，我报了bug你能修？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我修了好多public bug了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你都用！d！e！b！i!a!n!
<eexpress> 破机器摔了
<adam8157> gfrog: 吼什么吼
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 有bug不报吐槽也是白吐
<gfrog> adam8157: 没log
<quininer> 换台tp吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你来指导指导我该报什么bug？
<gfrog> adam8157: "damn, my laptop can resume from S3, fix it for me!" 这样？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不干没用的事儿。
<freeflying> gfrog: 不行你也换debian吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 才不。
<gfrog> freeflying: 弄不明白丫的字体
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 刷bios不需要windows, 可以试一试的
<adam8157> gfrog: 没log的bug多了, 你就说不能resume, assignee就告诉你怎么test, 例如跑pm_test
<gfrog> adam8157: 你现在就可以告诉我，我找到症结了再报
<freeflying> gfrog: 用他们的fwts跑跑试试
<adam8157> gfrog: 觉得没用不报不修的就别吼啊...  wait a sec
<adam8157> gfrog: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/how-debug-suspend-resume-issues-0
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to debug suspend-resume issues | Linux Graphics
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是个pm_test的大概介绍
<adam8157> gfrog: 目录下的那几个测试都跑跑看看
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是不走硬件, 纯软件跑s3 s4
<zenNamaste> gfrog: suspend的issue, 很可能是不相关的小组件出的问题, 比如指纹, usb设备, 无线网卡什么的. 如果别人bios的选项跟你的不一样, 都有可能会重现不了你的问题. 考虑下升级bios?
<adam8157> gfrog: 建议先拿ubuntu 14.04的liveusb试一下s3
<freeflying> gfrog: 看车展去吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 先试试升级bios吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我明天回盛京了
<gfrog> freeflying: 周末去新京看牡丹
<adam8157> gfrog: 有个脚本可以把联想的bios update iso转换成dd image  http://userpages.uni-koblenz.de/~krienke/ftp/noarch/geteltorito
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ err: no title
<adam8157> gfrog: remote 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39272
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google称CS课程的B好于英语课程的A+
<adam8157> gfrog: wfh壕
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 土豪
<onlylove> gfrog: 其实我建议你先试下1404的那个s3测试
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧，高大上
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 真土壕的话我还会忍着x230？
<quininer> 伪土豪也是土豪
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在嫌屏幕小了 =,=
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 嫌小给我.
<onlylove> adam8157: 下次买w吧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不喜欢给我.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 拿mbp来换
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你好意思欺负我这种穷人嘛?
<quininer> adam8157 50包邮
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你那个link，下回来的是exe啊，也不是iso……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 作为一个高帅富, 你要有风度呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 难道这是个update util？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 下面有介绍.
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这做好image了, 带个优盘过来我给你烧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 直接在bios setup screen里面就可以升级
<gfrog> adam8157: 么得
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 重启进f1？ 这么牛逼？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: bios setup screen?
<onlylove> adam8157: 其实我觉得你应该用u试下，别让人整天喷你不用u
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不然应该叫啥?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 怎么升?
<freeflying> adam8157: zenNamaste 你俩最近要撸东西不
<onlylove> adam8157: update bios然后browse 优盘
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 如果你们是efi的机器, efi有runtime service来直接更新firmware的.
<adam8157> gfrog: 一会儿带电脑过来吧, 我们这儿优盘多, 我帮你烧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: Select Update ThinkPad BIOS and follow the instructions on the screen.
<gfrog> adam8157: 得开会，没空
<adam8157> zenNamaste: link?
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上再说
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS029187
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ BIOS Update Utility for Windows 8.1 (32-bit, 64-bit), 8 (32-bit, 64-bit), 7 (32-bit, 64-bit), XP - ThinkPad X230, X230i
<onlylove> adam8157: 表示asus的机器开机f4直接进flash bios screen
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 把这个exe扔U盘上然后进bios升级？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我没开uefi
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 要解压的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: how？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 用bios setup screen不需要efi
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 用efi的话, 有更多办法
<onlylove> gfrog: 人都说了for win8.1的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 刚 李老板不是说有脚本吗?
 * adam8157 总之我做好了dd image
 * adam8157 一会儿也upgrade下
 * gfrog 说起来，上次拿本子去参加聚会，插mini-dp上还被人鄙视了，说pc竟然还有这功能。
<adam8157> gfrog: 等着换新mba吧亲
<zenNamaste> gfrog: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?&DocID=DS029188  这个也可以的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: onlylove 解压要windows？ 那我开虚拟机去了。
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ BIOS Update Bootable CD for Windows 8.1 (32-bit, 64-bit), 8 (32-bit, 64-bit), 7 (32-bit, 64-bit), XP - ThinkPad X230, X230i
 * gfrog 读书少，你们别骗我
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是要windows解压.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 或者用这个 bootable cd
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 解压完放sd卡上行么？
 * quininer 这么麻烦
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 么得U盘
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没有u盘不好办. 不知道bios能不能认识ext分区
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没试过
<zenNamaste> gfrog: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade   这个也要u盘, 详细步骤
<^k^> ⇪ t: BIOS Upgrade - ThinkWiki
<zenNamaste> gfrog: Booting image with GRUB2    <--  貌似可以升了u盘了
 * gfrog 手贱，选错了usb dev，把键盘redirect到虚拟机里去了……
<freeflying> lol
<zenNamaste> lol
<adam8157> 之前升级的时候grub2和memdisk都不得劲
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 还必须windows，这不是cabextract就好了嘛。你果然骗我呢。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我不知道呀...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 这个是bootable image的办法. 不是刚才说的那个东西了...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 两个方法来的: 1. win下解压那个固件安装包. 2. 弄bootable image
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你想想, 李大牛这么懂这么在行这么无所不能, 我哪里敢在他面前胡说?
<bcsflilong> 有人在14.04 上用conky 吗
<adam8157> 你们别闹了, 我dd image都做好了
<freeflying> lol
 * zenNamaste 除了膜拜, 没有别的语言  -->  adam8157 
<bcsflilong> 我发现现在conky 在14.04 上有重影
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕这回的支持很到位啊
<bcsflilong> ？
<gfrog> freeflying: 前几天狠狠骂了他一顿。说丫不eat his own dogfood
<onlylove> gfrog: 升级完了确认下版本，然后马上suspend
<onlylove> gfrog: 不好用就喷adam
 * adam8157 初高中就在玩easyboot, 无忧启动啥的, 满办公室知道El torito的就我自己, 你们别闹了
 * adam8157 说啥也stick on Debian, 哼
<onlylove> gfrog: 偷偷的给adam硬盘格式化装u
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，不对，是弄个装了U的硬盘把adam的硬盘换掉
<onlylove> gfrog: 这样快
<gfrog> onlylove: 是过去跟丫换本子
<happyaron> onlylove: 太烧了
<gfrog> onlylove: 这样1分钟搞定
<quininer> gfrog +1
<onlylove> 反正都是x230?
 * zenNamaste 为啥大家都欺负李老板? 李老板明明支持很到位呀
<freeflying> gfrog: http://detail.ju.taobao.com/home.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.Scfnbk&item_id=36793656705&
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【天猫魔盒】限时秒杀 追剧神器 高清播放 4.24返100元-聚划算团购
<onlylove> 然后如果真是本子问题，那李老板就没法suspend了？
<gfrog> adam8157: thinkpad的sd读卡器不在usb bus上么？ 竟然找不到了……
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 李老板没有专业support支持到位 cc gfrog
<zenNamaste> gfrog: pci
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 擦，果然
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是所有的都走usb
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 必须的.
<adam8157> gfrog: 02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 07)
<gfrog> onlylove: 老的T系列是usb的，新的竟然换了
<adam8157> gfrog: 重启升级bios去了
<onlylove> gfrog: 人没说一直要usb啊更何况你的就不是T，是X
<gfrog> onlylove: 我读书少啊，不知道这事儿
<zenNamaste> ...
<zenNamaste> 大家表酱紫...
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不欺负你读书少，我之前买电脑的，硬件经常换的
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，卖电脑
<onlylove> gfrog: tp sl e es t x都卖过，都不一样的
<onlylove> gfrog: 还有r
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我擦，解压完根本就没img文件啊……
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 难道现在只能用bootable cd？
 * quininer 喜闻乐见的感觉
<onlylove> gfrog: 应该是bin吧？
<gfrog> onlylove: 木有
<zenNamaste> In the "Select Destination Location" window, click Next. If you would like to select a different folder, click Browse.
<zenNamaste> In the "Ready to Install" window, click Install. All the necessary files will be extracted to the folder selected in the step 10.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那你解压出来毛毛了?
<onlylove> gfrog: 或者就是个没扩展名的，啥文件，link给我看
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 一堆pat，一堆exe，一个evs
<zenNamaste> gfrog: .. ... .... ..... ...... bootable image... 李老板在等你...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 俺去蹭羊毛去了...
<onlylove> gfrog: 你这是update utility，不是bios文件吧……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu搭建vpn server后，客户端拨号无法获取ip和网关的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458589 我在linode租了一个vps，然后安装的ubuntu的操作系统，我尝试搭建一个vpn server。然后我按照教程apt-get安装了pptpd环境，并且进行了相应的配置，在pptpd.conf里面我设置的是 localip
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 系统启动过程中检测到磁盘错误，提示按F/M处理，如何设置使系统自行修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458590 我的机器是无人值守的，有时断电了，上电后自动开机，但概率性出现卡在这个磁盘处理提示行上，系统不能继续运行。按F修复后就可以了。 如何设置，使
<^k^>  ─> 系统能够自动修复（或ｓｋｉｐ）这种错误，而在无人处理的情况下也能正常进入系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2014-04-24 16:00
<adam8157> gfrog: zenNamaste 妥妥的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好顶赞! 你到2.60了>
<adam8157> BIOS Revision: 2.60
<freeflying> gfrog: 快去薅个天猫魔盒 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 干嘛的????
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 电视盒子啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我不看电视呀...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 所以才要盒子啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我爸有凤凰卫视, 天映频道什么的 就够了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不看电视还需要盒子????
<gfrog> adam8157: U盘借我使使吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在刷? 我过去找你
<gfrog> adam8157: 我才发现sd卡上还有图儿。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有20分钟开会，来得及吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: approaching, 来得及
<onlylove> gfrog: 刷个bios而已，5分钟应该差不多了，如果还没好……
<onlylove> gfrog: 我也不知道发生了啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 已寄出
<gfrog> freeflying: 已寄出
<freeflying> gfrog: 多谢
<onlylove> gfrog: 刷好了？确定过版本号了？
<gfrog> onlylove: Version: G2ETA0WW (2.60 )
<onlylove> gfrog: suspend下
<gfrog> onlylove: 正在试S3
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果gfog一睡不醒，你看看还是给他看看吧
<imtxc> 好像有好事儿？
<onlylove> imtxc: x230升级bios
<gfrog> onlylove: 试了3次，好像没事儿了。
<imtxc> onlylove: mailbird 太慢
<gfrog> onlylove: 之前是s3五次死掉4次
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过我这里 outlook 也挺慢，主要是机器配置太低
<onlylove> imtxc: koomail
<onlylove> imtxc: mailbird是啥
<adam8157> gfrog: yay!
<imtxc> onlylove: 也是一个客户端
<gfrog> adam8157: 大概真是bios的bug
<onlylove> imtxc: 用过dreammail koomail foxmail，再就是TI给买的outlook
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是你就休眠无压力太奇怪了
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个很大程度上是个别机器，也就是传说中的rpwt
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的场景奇怪在哪? 就你自己遇到这问题, QA那边一个x230, 我们这边两三个x230, 都没听说s3有事儿...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我加了内存，用蓝牙，用dock
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的蓝牙自己搞了firmware?
<gfrog> adam8157: 上次你给我那个包
<gfrog> adam8157: firmware没动
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘记里头有没有x230的firmware了
<gfrog> adam8157: 没firmware，bluetooth-suspend那个package
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的蓝牙型号跟我说下
<gfrog> adam8157: controller？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 你不用headset的, 也没大碍
 * nyfair 明天有屌丝2玩啦
<gfrog> adam8157: only mouse
<onlylove> 都是蓝牙惹得祸？
<adam8157> gfrog: lsusb|grep -i bluetooth
<adam8157> gfrog: 那不用firmware也行
<gfrog> 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我没搞firmware
<adam8157> gfrog: 想要支持耳机啥的 就得firmware了, 就是这蓝牙
<adam8157> gfrog: en
<onlylove> nyfair: 那是啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且firmware这功能只有ubuntu支持... mainline一直没接受 =,=
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿魔盒难道很便宜？
<onlylove> adam8157: 私有还是啥，mainline不接受得有个理由
<adam8157> onlylove: 嫌有些地方处理的不好. 处理好了再发又说希望我们把整个蓝牙firmware的框架都改下...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到了Lubuntu 14.04，可是源里面怎么没有ubuntu one了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458591 升级到了Lubuntu 14.04，外观上看还是老样子…… 用了一段时间还不错……打算继续用14.04了，两年后再换16.04…… 可是，怎么找不到ubuntuone-client了？很多文件都在Ubuntu One上面
<^k^>  ─> …… Ubuntu One还不提供deb包，说在Ubuntu里面已经预先安装了…… 真纠结…… 我应该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-04-24 16:27
<freeflying> gfrog: 299, 正常的价格貌似
<happyaron> 妹的，要是能安心只做技术也挺好的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正我就用atv了，丫竟然会在信号不好的时候自动降低画质
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39274
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国公司推出CyanogenMod智能手机
<freeflying> gfrog: 高帅富啊，看优酷这些方便吗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39275
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苏州封杀嘀嘀打车等打车软件
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正比我那个山寨安卓盒子快多了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 怎么让使用 Universal-USB-installer 写入 U盘 的 Ubuntu 14.04 开机不再进去 in http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458592 用 Universal-USB-installer 把 ubuntu 14.04 写入了 U盘，能正常进到 ubuntu ，但是每次进来都是在 install ubuntu 界面，需要点击 try.... 才能进入系统，这个要怎么修改啊？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 hnzksq — 2014-04-24 16:30
<adam8157> happyaron: 怎么了?
<happyaron> adam8157: 事情麻烦
<adam8157> happyaron: 都这样, 工作啊, 薪水一部分用来支付你的价值, 一部分用来支付你的忍耐
<gfrog> adam8157: tp的bios里有摄像头的选项是吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘了开了，擦
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 可以关掉
<adam8157> gfrog: 默认是开的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正现在摄像头不工作
<onlylove> happyaron: 发生了什么
<happyaron> onlylove: 累了而已
<onlylove> happyaron: 出去玩吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 看来乃体会到国内互联网公司的黑暗了。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 确实该继续出去作了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 可以直接在盒子上装这些应用还是咋整呢
<onlylove> 我发现我好像又sbL
<happyaron> onlylove: congrats
<onlylove> 我把优化过的和没优化过的conf弄反了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你这时候出来……
<happyaron> freeflying: 下个月差不多会去张家界
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 自己出去还是公司行为？
<happyaron> 不解释
<happyaron> 过几天先给老妈送爪机吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚试了一下, 我的摄像头正常, 不过我确实把USB3改成默认enable了
<adam8157> happyaron: 好顶赞
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04 使用startx启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458594 hi，各位大神，请教一个问题： 完成ubuntu14.04的安装后，设置/etc/default/grub中，将 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash” 修改为 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”text” 完成update-grub后，我可以正常进入字符界面，但是在
<onlylove> happyaron: 我恨的是那货给我改了文件，不告诉我改了哪里，让我用那个conf
<onlylove> happyaron: 我到现在那些conf稀里糊涂我也不知道哪个是哪个
<happyaron> onlylove: 什么东西
<happyaron> onlylove: 你还在VMware撅着呢？
<onlylove> happyaron: hadoop的conf文件
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: hr这几天不提那事情了
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道发生了啥
<happyaron> 你还是找机会在VMware留下来吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，我短期没这打算了
<happyaron> onlylove: 为毛
<onlylove> happyaron: 打算这次合同到期出去转一圈回家
<happyaron> 好吧
<mao1> hi
<happyaron> VMware那么好的机会还是挺值得试试的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我身边到处是java
<happyaron> onlylove: 又如何
<^k^> mao1:点点点.  16:49
<onlylove> happyaron: 我对java一点不懂
<happyaron> onlylove: 那做hypervisor去。
<hoxily> wsm: 抓到猫一只
<happyaron> 虽然是Java黑，但我觉得那东西靠谱。C#不算。
 * adam8157 加拿大今年技术移民签证好多, 求一个
<onlylove> adam8157: 那里刚出过校园事故貌似
<freeflying> adam8157: 基蛙呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 你让我坐下来磨磨蹭蹭写脚本啥的我考虑下，大概这辈子做it的命
<adam8157> freeflying: 不晓得, 开会去了?
<happyaron> onlylove: 看你自己啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在这最真的感受就是，dev和admin真是俩不一样是世界，dev貌似对计算机维护啥的一窍不通
<adam8157> 渣渣dev太多了
<imtxc> onlylove: outlook 的 ui 看起来比 foxmail 舒服多了
<happyaron> 16:53 < adam8157> 渣渣dev太多 +1
<happyaron> 所以才需要Java
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以出了那么多渣渣软件？
<adam8157> happyaron: Java真的是好语言, 但是这语言太容易惯着渣渣dev了
<happyaron> onlylove: 好像还不能这么下结论
<happyaron> adam8157: 但让他们用别的语言，世界都转不动了。
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装ubuntu后重启后出现missing mbr helper http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458596 之前用硬盘安装或者U盘安装一直卡在无线的界面动不了，这次用wubi安装又出现missing mbr helper的问题，求问该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ipatient — 2014-04-24 16:47
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我觉得主要是让他们用别的语言，就会出现php是最好的语言这种问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 有区别啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在社会上java培训那么多，你有办法么
<onlylove> happyaron: 需求大啊
<freeflying> zhouqt: 你不是用的那啥znc吗，咋nick老变呢
<zhouqt> freeflying: 目测是irssi的问题
<freeflying> zhouqt: 手头有没有OS的幻灯片呢
<happyaron> onlylove: Java培训多的原因还是Java本身适合啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 么得。去slideshare上翻嘛
<happyaron> onlylove: 你让这些人搞C++，还能指望世界转得了么。
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似很多不能下
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，这倒是……
<gfrog> freeflying: 截个图贴自己的slide里，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚刚摄像头不好使了。重启来着
<gfrog> freeflying: 另外我freenode没套znc
<onlylove> happyaron: 这些人应该搞.net去
<happyaron> onlylove: .net 牛逼人搞了牛逼，垃圾人搞了连垃圾都不是
<happyaron> java 至少还能跑
<onlylove> happyaron: 把这事忘了给……
<onlylove> happyaron: 这几天被自己坑了，用shell用习惯了，手动操作总是丢三落四
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 不是个好SA
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛带上我
<adam8157> nyfair: 带上你干啥?
<onlylove> happyaron: 来，给个好sa应该干的事情，我不就是不小心覆盖了几个不打紧的log么
<freeflying> gfrog: 懒得写了，想找个现成的OS的幻灯片用用
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying C社玩go的真多
<freeflying> gfrog: 不能有C记得
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都没看过OS的slides
<happyaron> onlylove: 没了脚本啥也干不了才是好SA
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司的juju用的go啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 你才只能覆盖几个 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 够浪
<happyaron> juju至今还没用过。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我争取到没了脚本啥都干不来
<freeflying> gfrog: 蛤蟆不都在用呢吗
<onlylove> happyaron: 因为一共就几个……
<happyaron> 。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 再发一帖，大哥大姐能积极点波？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458597 输完密码进不去 来自我的 XT1033 上的 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2014-04-24 17:03
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，也不是那样的，我把最后收集log的单独写了个脚本，然后，最后总是忘了执行那个收集
<happyaron> :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得我应该在执行的时候加一步，把log都输出到那个文件夹里面
<freeflying> yaguang: ping
<onlylove> happyaron: 我还是把整个过程串起来吧，到时候省得乱套
<happyaron> 加油
<yaguang> freeflying, pong
 * adam8157 貌似揭了maintainer的短儿, 他不理我了
<onlylove> happyaron: 到时候就真的没脚本不知道怎么办了，因为执行步骤都忘了
<gfrog> freeflying: 他也够浪
<miniTom> shell 好学吗？
<onlylove> adam8157: 揭了了啥短，那么严重，技术上的？
<freeflying> yaguang: 有OS的幻灯片没
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟他撒娇去
<yaguang> freeflying, what kind
<adam8157> onlylove: 不要太认真, 没多严重, 我扯闲篇儿而已
<onlylove> adam8157: 没准人煮咖啡去了
<freeflying> yaguang: 基础的，没C记logo得
<onlylove> adam8157: 或者捣台球去了，
<yaguang> freeflying, logo can be removed ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 觉得把你晾的差不多了，再回来
<onlylove> freeflying: 换个模板
<freeflying> yaguang: 好，发个给我把
 * adam8157 觉得给LaTex起名字的人挺闷骚的
<yaguang> freeflying, 好的，稍等
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个，shell的参数个数的变量是那个来着，$#?
<freeflying> yaguang: 谢谢
<yaguang> freeflying, :-)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04安装搜狗输入法 无法用 fcitx好像没有开机启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458598 新安装14.04 64 想试试搜狗输入法 下载安装包 双击 安装完毕 重启后出现小企鹅 但是一点击就报错，后来发现可能是没有先卸载ibus的问题 然后 dpkg -r 搜狗安装包 卸载 又 apt-get autorem
<^k^>  ─> ove fcitx 第二遍 apt-get remove ibus #sudo dpkg -i sogou_pinyin_linux_1.0.0.0011_amd64.deb #sudo apt-get -f install # 安装依赖 #sudo dpkg -i sogou_pinyin_linux_1.0.0.0011_amd …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39276
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 官方称新浪涉黄
<onlylove> 发生了什么！
<loaden> 推荐一个挂IRC的好东西吧？
<zenNamaste> loaden: znc
<loaden> 我只能用CIRC
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 组内买了 binary hacsk 呆湾版了
<loaden> zenNamaste: 我试试
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 壕
<onlylove> 为保证安全，我觉得应该再弄个邮件地址
<loaden> zenNamaste: znc 是命令行下的吧？
<loaden> 我想找个GUI的，可以挂托盘上的。
<adam8157> loaden: xchat
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你别挖坑
<loaden> adam8157: xchat不好用
<loaden> 还难看。
<adam8157> loaden: 那Quassel
<loaden> adam8157: 这个依赖KDE，太大了
<loaden> 目前唯一用的比较爽的，就是CIRC了
<adam8157> loaden: bye
<loaden> 不过，这个没办法挂在托盘上。
<zenNamaste> adam8157:
<loaden> 谢谢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啥坑???
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没明白....
<adam8157> zenNamaste: znc
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... 哦...
<zenNamaste> loaden: 那当我没说好了...
<nyfair> 我这边公司的虚拟机里只装了qt5，用hawaii
<loaden> zenNamaste: ^_^
<nyfair> loaden老爷现在还折腾mingw咩？
<loaden> nyfair: 你认识我呀？
<gfrog> adam8157: 快交税了
<adam8157> gfrog: pm
<gfrog> adam8157: zenNamaste 我已经成功地让我们屋这些人感受到了神马叫做帽帽的抠门儿，lol
<nyfair> loaden: 不认识，我做rip的，以前编译multimedia库用你的toolchain
<adam8157> gfrog: =,= 总体来说RH真好, 我不嘿踏
<adam8157> 黑它
<gfrog> adam8157: 总体来说RH很抠门
<nyfair> adam8157: 往死里黑
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过是学习的好地方。
<loaden> nyfair: 哦，不玩了。win平台直接用MSVC快。
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<loaden> Quassel IRC (quassel-qt4)
<loaden> 这个版本看起来不错。
<adam8157> quassel-client - distributed IRC client - Qt-based client component
<adam8157> quassel-kde4 - distributed IRC client - KDE-based monolithic core+client
<nyfair> loaden: ffmpeg/libav/x264用msvc干不了
<loaden> 哦
<adam8157> nyfair: 你做过分析视频网站大数据, 提供参数给制片方参考拍摄和选角的事儿没?
<yunfan> onlylove: 总算用上linux了
<yunfan> 装了debian7
<nyfair> adam8157: 靠，还真做过，然后土豆被优酷收购了，然后就没有然后了
<adam8157> nyfair: 上海做这个的人很多么? 我觉得我们可能认识一个共同的朋友.... TA那天一说我觉得像是在说你
<nyfair> yunfan: 再去装个黑苹果
<nyfair> adam8157: 不知道，那又不是我主业务
<yunfan> nyfair: 咱们的帐没算玩
<loaden> 不好用，不能显示托盘图标。
<yunfan> 不过这个字体是真伤眼
<onlylove> loaden: quassel？我这边能显示图标啊，winxp
<nyfair> adam8157: 写代码我不行，做数据模型瞎忽悠在行
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> adam8157: 老司机
<onlylove> loaden: 刚在opensuse下面试了也可以
<onlylove> yunfan: 我发现有些事我真得用shell scripts串起来，不然总是丢三落四
<nyfair> 我的obs又活啦
<nyfair> https://build.opensuse.org/package/live_build_log/home:nyfair/riptools/openSUSE_Factory/x86_64
<^k^> ⇪ t: Live Build Log - openSUSE Build Service
<onlylove> yunfan: 特别是些重复性的，搞不好就把原来的log冲掉了
<adam8157> nyfair: 偶像
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣
<adam8157> nyfair: 抱抱
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> adam8157: 踩踩
<gfrog> onlylove: 你面试了啥？
<onlylove> adam8157: 需要给你买药不……
<gfrog> onlylove: opensuse？
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥，没呢，这几天hr不提那事情了
<gfrog> onlylove: < onlylove> loaden: 刚在opensuse下面试了也可以
<onlylove> gfrog: 我和那谁说opensuse的quassel的图标
<gfrog> onlylove: 面试啥？
<onlylove> gfrog: 在opensuse 下面 /试了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: kpatch用什么hook的?
<onlylove> gfrog: 请正确分词
<gfrog> onlylove: 很容易歧义
<onlylove> gfrog: 我下次注意
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> opensuse该升级服务器了，编译我的东西用了3个半小时
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪天找胖胖去撸串儿吧。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: kpatch用什么hook的?
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<yunfan> onlylove: 不明白你说的指什么
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ftrace
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天办公室里动静都不一样
<freeflying> adam8157: ftrace不能在arm上跑嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚才还是工地上突突突，现在楼下就是个女声卖唱了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，我不是在做performance测试么，然后需要收集log文件，然后我经常忘了把这些log移动到别处，就被后来的第二次给覆盖了
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.omappedia.com/wiki/Installing_and_Using_Ftrace#Enabling_Dynamic_Ftrace_for_ARM
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Installing and Using Ftrace - OMAPpedia
 * adam8157 kpatch比我想象的好很多
<freeflying> adam8157: profing呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 这个不知道
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说致炫配件很贵啊，哈哈。
<gfrog> freeflying: 还好没等丫的
<freeflying> gfrog: 新车肯定的啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 肯定飞度好
<gfrog> freeflying: 新飞度据说不错呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 价格也不高
<onlylove> A：如果哪天我的生命要靠设备维持，请帮我关了它。 B：真的么？ A：嗯 B：…… A：我擦！别关路由器呀！！
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都车展没发布奥德赛，略不爽
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 师弟们，一起学习啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458600 在acer笔记本上装不了Ubuntu，不知道是什么问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 panyang — 2014-04-24 18:06
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不知道你是做performan test 难道这是新职位？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想弄个 touch钩子比较好 或者makefile模板
<yunfan> 一个任务一个工程
<yunfan> 就不可能覆盖了
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 不支持PAE cpu （pentium m） 电脑安装xubuntu&lubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458601 如果安装时什么都不管，等待安装界面会出面如下提示： 2014-04-24 16.50.09.jpg 安装技巧是：在如下界面按任意键，会出现高级选项。 2014-04-24 16.53.05.jpg 按F6其它选项，添加参数 --forcepae 祝
<^k^>  ─> 安装顺利。 统计信息: 发表于 由 onshoestring — 2014-04-24 18:25
 * jiero_unfit 抱抱 nyfair
 * jiero_unfit 抱抱 cuihao
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 【14.04】南京航空航天大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458603 Open NUAA 新人一枚，接触ubuntu有一段时间了，但了解并不深入。 希望校友共同交流。 收集前辈帖: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=128&t=114715 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=128&t=112428&start=165 因时间久远故开新
<^k^>  ─> 帖。 希望结交喜欢ubuntu的校友。 <span style="color: #F
<loaden> 有用quassel irc 的吗？
<loaden> 不能显示托盘图标。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何用grub2启动windows虚拟机硬盘文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458605 有没有办法在linux下面直接用它的grub2的功能直接启动windows的vhd或者vbox的虚拟机硬盘文件或者vmware的硬盘文件 类似于windows的vhd boot和Mac OS的bootcamp 统计信息: 发表于 由 xialinlei — 2014-04-24 1
<^k^>  ─> 9:28
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu-after-install ubuntu系统安装后一些常用软件的集成安装环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458608 详情参考以下链接 http://www.tuicool.com/articles/E7r2m2 但是，貌似软件还是不够丰富。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lozi0425 — 2014-04-24 19:39
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • pidgin问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458610 不知为何pidgin没表情了 ，就是聊天窗口那一排字体，表情，插入那几个选项没了，重装了还是没有， 求解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeff1 — 2014-04-24 19:46
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu12.04下chrome浏览器和fcitx输入法不兼容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458611 如题，12.04下fcitx的goole拼音和搜狗拼音均无法实现所有窗口页面共享输入法，即设置窗口间的共享状态“按程序”，但是打开一个新页面后必须重新切换到中文，否则就是英文。但
<^k^>  ─> 是在firefox上可以所有页面共享。 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 2014-04-24 19:51
<yunfan> 想用免费空间做那些存储
<yunfan> 走fuse 再弄个长连接来提供事件流
<Freebuilder> 自由建客上线
<wzssyqa> openjdk里，jamvm, icedtea, hotspot cacao 什么区别？
<wzssyqa> 现在用哪个好？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu开启IP转发功能的 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458612 ubuntu 已经设置net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 iptables里面NAT转换也已经做好了 源地址eth1网段 转换为eth0的接口地址 eth1的数据仍然不能够从eth0出去 有谁知道不 统计信息: 发表于 由 guyuerenjian — 2014-04-24 20:15
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  20:24
<abc-phone> 竟然无人来水。。
<abc-phone> 实在是不科学
<gshmu> 在音乐播放器 把所有音乐删了
<gshmu> 怎么恢复？？？
<gshmu> 刚刚删除的 没有任何其它操作
<gshmu> 音乐文件在NTFS分区中
<abc-phone> 可以在windows下下载一个文件恢复软件试试，别对那个分区进行操作就行了
<gshmu> 软件包 ntfsprogs 没有可供安装的候选者
<gshmu> 感谢abc-phone 我知道不读写的，已经umount哪个分区了
<gshmu> 谁能告诉我 传说的ntfsprogs 软件包哪儿去了？
<happyaron> gshmu: 弄ntfs最好还是去windows
<gshmu> happyaron: 感谢
<gshmu> happyaron: 能否解释下这个命令的参数  我英语很差
<gshmu> ntfsundelete /dev/sda3 -u -i 10900 -d /home/hp/cd
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助：ubuntu 双网卡 ip 转发的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458614 ubuntu 已经设置net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 iptables里面NAT转换也已经做好了 eth1的数据仍然不能够从eth0 统计信息: 发表于 由 guyuerenjian — 2014-04-24 20:49
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 下开启android可用wifi热点终极解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458615 这是最近偶然发现的一个及其简便的方法.写在博客里,又不想复制粘贴到这里,有需要的烦请移步去看看 具体参见 这里 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuwo1993 — 2014-04-24 20:57
<gshmu> --i--:~$ sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sdb5 -t 1d
<gshmu> Inode    Flags  %age  Date           Size  Filename
<gshmu> ---------------------------------------------------------------
<gshmu> 6939     FR..   100%  2014-04-24       207  五月天 - 星空【电影星空主题曲】.mp3.trashinfo
<gshmu> 6941     FR..   100%  2014-04-24         0  胡歌 - 一吻天荒【轩辕剑之天之痕主题曲】.mp3.trashinfo.ntfs-3g-0000000002
<gshmu> 6942     FR..   100%  2014-04-24       243  胡歌 - 一吻天荒【轩辕剑之天之痕主题曲】.mp3.trashinfo
<^k^> gshmu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<gshmu> sorry
<gshmu> 问题 文件有好多 不同的那个 inode  如何shell 批量处理
<gshmu> happyaron: （(-q gshmu!*@*)） 这个是什么意思？
<gshmu> ^k^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322228/
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 求指导shell 提取值，然后执行多个shell
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 说啥呢?
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 看链接http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322228/
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 改天吧. 有私事在忙
<zenNamaste> gshmu:  sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sdb5 -t 1d | grep -E "^[0-9]+" | cut -d ' ' -f "1" > tmp.temp
<zenNamaste> gshmu: for i in `cat tmp.temp`; do sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sdb5 -u -i $i -d /home/rooot/Music; done
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 这两行试试看
<gshmu> zen
<gshmu> zenNamaste: xiexie
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 本来想多说几句, 不过看你竟然不听我喜欢的歌, 所以不能多帮你了.
<jusss> zenNamaste: shell能根据inode删文件？
<gshmu> zenNamaste: bash: 未预期的符号 `do' 附近有语法错误
 * zenNamaste nnnd, 我不会shell
<jusss> [21:04:11] <gshmu> 问题 文件有好多 不同的那个 inode  如何shell 批量处理
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那perl能吗？
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 应该可以了
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 不知道呀, 怎么回事? 不会有问题吧???
<zenNamaste> gshmu: <gshmu> zenNamaste: bash: 未预期的符号 `do' 附近有语法错误  我这个没问题吧?
<gshmu> zenNamaste: 我的错 我原计划，将列表复制到vim用正则表达式做 然后不行就是用python列表什么 sys有个调用系统命令
<\q> zenNamaste: 在中山大學
<zenNamaste> \q: 哪个校区???!!!
<zenNamaste> \q: 赞!
<\q> zenNamaste: 東校區
<zenNamaste> \q: 赞!!!!! 好吃吗?
 * zenNamaste 羡慕 \q 
<\q> zenNamaste: 伙食真好……
<tracyone> :-(
<zenNamaste> \q: 我大吃国嘛, 只要你吃得惯就好.
<zenNamaste> \q: 住东苑嘛?你干嘛去了?
<\q> zenNamaste: EFI硬盤好奇怪，換一台機器時得重新寫一次引導……U盤倒不用
<zenNamaste> \q: 是这样的...
<zenNamaste> \q: efi当年没有想到这个问题可能...
<\q> zenNamaste: 參加個比賽asc...你們那兒主辦的
<zenNamaste> \q: 哦, huntxu 在那边, 让他请你吃四海一家呀
<gshmu> 感谢zenNamaste; happyaron; 感谢论坛的jkll
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • THINKPAD T400S 装Xubuntu14.04后喇叭烧毁问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458616 老本本THINKPAD T400S ，安装Xubuntu14.04后第一次启动还有声音，第二次启动就没声音了，排查确认是喇叭烧毁。 网上查了一下，T400S是有爱烧喇叭的毛病，需要升级BIOS，结果BIOS升级到最新版
<^k^>  ─> 后不到2天，刚修好的喇叭又烧毁。 有没有人遇到类似的问题？或者给个解决办法 注：说是T400S本身的缺陷，但是以前用WIN7一直没出现这 …
<gshmu> 文件恢复成一堆.trashinfo 继续折腾中
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 几个问题 关于14.04 希望有人能解答一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458617 1.是在Dash 里 多出来那么多的Dash 插件 请问 这些有什么用啊？ 另外能卸载吗? 我感觉貌似是不能卸载 我把 那个名为“应用程序”的禁用了 在Dash 中就看不到应用了 另外那么 Amazon 能卸载掉吗
<^k^>  ─> 还有那个Browser 有什么用啊 ？ 卸载了他们俩 那个Unity Tweak Tools 好像就打不开了 2 就是音量菜单 下面的那些快捷 ，原来只有Rhythmobox 现在 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不想当伸手党，可实在搞不定了。请问chromium浏览器如何关联java8. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458618 按照这里的说法，成功安装了java8. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install- ... a-ppa.html 在终端中用java -version显示已经装好了java8. 不过登录公司vpn页面的时候出现错误，说是没有
<^k^>  ─> 安装java或者java未关联。 照理说只能是后者。 在论坛和网上拼命找如何关联，总是搞不定。 我的系统是ubuntu13.04。 大家如有介绍，请帮 …
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  22:03
<happyaron> gfrog: 我社要搬家了？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啥时候?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 到太阳宫??
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不知道具体情况呢
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 等于没说...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我信息闭塞
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 还不如没说...  :-/
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 反正不需要去
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 只是打听下，有了准消息好计划一下参观。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: :-C
<zenNamaste> happyaron: :-#
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 好吧.
 * zenNamaste 碎叫
 * cherrot 这年头上个IRC都费劲
 * cherrot 听说新浪某部被封了？
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 还在啊
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 开搞
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  :)
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 明天就可以再去见可爱的妹子要求帮忙了 :)
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 可爱的妹子 图呢？
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  噢。对方有肖像权。
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 噗
<Zesty_> 在这里还管啥肖像权
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  哈，那天去的时候她收拾了一桌子生日礼物遗留
<jiero_unfit> Zesty_:  我尊重意愿，不尊重隐私
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 妹子对你有意啊
<Zesty_> jiero_unfit 曝照要紧
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 对我没意不是很正常啊，我多么讨人喜欢。。。
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 不过你说的意我不知道
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 赶紧的 成家生娃
<jiero_unfit> ..
<jiero_unfit> Zesty_: 呃。没可能。
<Zesty_> 那么一定是你幻想出来的
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  现在状况？
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 部署代码呢
 * jiero_unfit 无视 Zesty_ 了
<jiero_unfit> 好。
<Zesty_> 能不高亮嘛
<jiero_unfit> cherrot 很多女孩的声音都很好听，深深的打击我啊。。。都比我强。。。
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 那当然 因为是妹子
<Ivan_Shih> 大家好！我想问一下在14.04下能不能安装 AMD Legacy Catalyst 13.1 ？ 我的显卡是 Mobility Radeon HD 4330/4350/4550.谢谢！
<jiero_unfit> Ivan_Shih: 不能吧，直接看 AMD 官方介绍多好。。。
<jiero_unfit> Ivan_Shih: 而且Ubuntu内部提供了，没有就是没有，自己从amd下载也不被支持。
<Ivan_Shih> 哦。我用Additional Drivers是提示没有可用的驱动。
<jiero_unfit> Ivan_Shih: 而且amd提供的catalyst驱动问题未必少
<savr> anyone wants to play ##werewolf ?
<Ivan_Shih> jiero_unfit: 哦，谢谢了！
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  ;）
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 找不到源码的网址了啊
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 泰国人的主页
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 呃。你上次做的那个没有了吗？
<jusss> 看了点sicp发现用c真幸福
<jusss> 括号教真的反人类呀
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 但我想看看有木有更新
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  https://github.com/cherrot/wordnet-zh
<^k^> ⇪ t: cherrot/wordnet-zh · GitHub
<jiero_unfit> cherrot:  噢。
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, soga 找到了
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 还好我稍微写了点文档
<jiero_unfit> 我还没懂
<jiero_unfit> http://huodong.nuomi.com/event/xixinnianjiu2
<^k^> jiero_unfit: ⇪ 喜新念旧
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, http://www.asianwordnet.org/  网站都关停了的节奏
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 嗯。我感觉也是。。。
<cherrot> 悲剧  我明天在搞吧
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 反正代码找到了
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 睡了
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 噢，好的。我先抢个糯米wifi玩玩。
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 嗯。
<jiero_unfit> cherrot: 晚安
<cherrot> jiero_unfit, 晚安
<hoxily> 擦，通宵了。都早上7点多了。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm虚拟机启动时间很长... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458625 kvm里我装的是rhel5.8... 启动时间长达6分钟 dmesg信息如下 qemu-kvm版本是 qemu-kvm 2.0.0~rc1+dfsg-0ubuntu3 Code: Linux version 2.6.18-308.el5 (mockbuild@x86-007.build.bos.redhat.com) (gcc version 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-50)) #1 SMP Fri Jan 27
<^k^>  ─> 17:17:51 EST 2012 Command line: ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet time apiccalibrationdiff=10000 divider=10 BIOS-provided physical RAM map:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000010000 …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-25
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  08:07
<shirleyrz> hi
<^k^> shirleyrz:点点点.  08:11
<shirleyrz> O(∩_∩)O哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 多次安装Ubuntu14.04，成功后安装软件时报错UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458628 每次安装软件时就会报错，错误信息如下 UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xff in position 0: invalid start byte 然后就会导致安装不上，卸载也卸载不了，我尝试
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine运行 阿里旺旺2013版出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458629 提示在kernell.dll模块出现问题运行不起来，运行的时候先跳出来一个文档窗口 在显示的错误 怎么配置才可以运行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuwin7hb — 2014-04-25 8:48
<jiero> 嗯。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求打印机驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458630 公司用的 EPSON stylus photo r230打印机，跪求UBUNTU下的驱动！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruffin — 2014-04-25 9:06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 软件更新器第三方源关不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458631 如图，授权了也改不了，求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Happyfrog — 2014-04-25 9:09
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 安装独显驱动后登陆看不到桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458632 如题 我是联想y460的笔记本 intel加amd双显卡 升级到14.04发现独显不能禁用了，于是到官网下载最新的a卡驱动，安装后发现登录时输入密码回车以后只显示壁纸，看不到桌面，但是鼠标能正常移动
<^k^>  ─> ，重启X和重装lightdm都没用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zee_h — 2014-04-25 9:16
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • debian使用xfce桌面，默认字体改成AR PL UKai CN，看着挺不错的，这是什么字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458633 就是有点小，改成11、12就正好了 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-04-25 9:49
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39279
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenSSL凸显了技术单一面的风险
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs24的工具栏的图标解释怎么去掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458634 之前一直用emacs23，升级ubuntu14.04后用了emacs24，但是工具栏上的图标多了一些解释，感觉没啥必要啊，小界面情况下后面一些图标显示不出来了。能去掉这些解释么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-0
<^k^>  ─> 4-25 10:21
<onlylove> 数学老师说：小明打篮球意外受伤，留下了心理阴影，求阴影部分的面积。
<odirus> 请问一下有木有童鞋在linux下用接收文件的啊？额。。。webqq不能接收
<gfrog> happyaron: 收到邮件了不？
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，对了，这事儿跟你没关系
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/307384
<eexpress> return to insync
<eexpress> odirus:  SimpleHTTPServer or cherokee
<odirus> eexpress: 公司大家都用QQ来传文件。。。就我一个人用Linux
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新版ibus会出现输入法菜单框,像fcitx的一样的界面,如何去除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458639 具体是以前一直都是在用ibus,突然之间sougouforlinux的官方版本出来了之后, 尝试了一下, 貌似官方sougou和其他输入法相处得并不好,所以最后还是跑回ibus平台了,关键是自己
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一下能直接在13.10升级到14.04吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458640 目前和的系统是13.10的32位的 能直接升级到14.04 64位吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 paopaozj — 2014-04-25 11:01
<jiero> 竟然没人。
<imtxc> 有啊
<imtxc> 你的网站上线没有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更新后，Terminal无法正常切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458641 各位大神好： 我之前一直没将自动检测更新禁止掉，每次提示更新后都更新了内容，但是昨天晚上发现，更新后Terminal无法正常切换了。之前开启多个终端，最小化后可以直接点击左端的Launch，然后就会
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • leafpad是不错，启动很快，自动识别编码格式，有什么办法改背景颜色吗？习惯gedit那种蓝底白字的了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458643 能改吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-04-25 11:26
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 14.04 登录后无法显示桌面 只有壁纸和鼠标 鼠标光标能正常移动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458645 y460 intel+a卡安装了最新的独显驱动 登录时 无法显示桌面 只有壁纸和鼠标 鼠标光标能正常移动 在Xorg.0.log中发现一个错误： Code: [    23.152] X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date
<^k^>  ─> : 2014-04-13 [    23.152] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [    23.152] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic i686 Ubuntu [    23.152] Current Operating System: Linu …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的帖子呢？再发一下行么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458647 来自我的 XT1033 上的 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2014-04-25 11:38
<jusss> \q: 在吗
<jusss> 据说scheme的循环都是用递归来写的，那如果要输出10个hi的递归咋写？ 求教
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 腾讯败诉！360诉腾讯名誉侵权案一审判决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458648 这个只是一审，二审还没出来~~~话说全世界范围内，还是微软的MSE最多人用 http://pcedu.pconline.com.cn/463/4635376.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-04-25 11:50
<yunfan> imtxc: 可到了
<yunfan> jusss: 那只是教材的玩法 真的应用实际的肯定有各种优化
<jusss> yunfan: cl有loop这个宏，scheme貌似没loop
<yunfan> jusss: 况且写递归又不难
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么qt4mutimedia 在12.04发行版本中不支持了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458649 qtmltimedia在10.04版本是支持的，可以通过apt-get install去下载，但是在12.04里面都都不支持了，为啥为啥？？ 查看了12.04 qt4-core的版本是4.8.1 而没有对应的qt4-multimedia的模块？？ 统计信息: 发
<yunfan> (define loop-print [s n] (if (= n 0) (print s) (do (loop-print s (decr n)) (print s))))
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 kingcatty_a — 2014-04-25 11:55
<jusss> yunfan: 感觉函数式语言难的地方不能随便写函数。。。比如把两个函数随便写一个函数里就不能 main(){printf("hi"); printf("xxoo");｝c随便写，函数式怎么写2个输出在一个函数里不会
<yunfan> 我这个写法不好 把 (print s) 和 (loop-print s (decr n))对调下位置会有利于尾递归优化
<yunfan> jusss: 我对这块不是专家 不要跟我讨论这种东西
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 你是在君正么？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 怎么可能
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 好吧，想问问关于64bit处理器的进度来着
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那你在哪里？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 这我哪知道mips本来就有64bit 是君正自己不搞
<yunfan> 他们那个 叫什么 xburst 32
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我公司是做移动平台广告的 跟硬件没关系
<happyaron> gfrog: 搞亮马桥去了？
<gfrog> happyaron: .
<gfrog> happyaron: 老外来了泡吧方便了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 以前问过他们，看来一直在跳票
<gfrog> happyaron: 那边妹纸都豪放啊
<happyaron> gfrog: :)
<happyaron> gfrog: 没事～我现在是活在宇宙中心的人。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 难道你以后就常驻那里了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 五道口？
<happyaron> gfrog: 还不知道要蹲多久
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04，无线网卡指示灯不断闪烁的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458650 1、按ctrl+alt+T打开终端 2、输入命令：sudo gedit /etc/rc.local 3、在文本中插入：sudo echo none > /sys/class/leds/phy0-led/trigger 4、保存并关闭文本编辑器 5、重启电脑 统计信息: 发表于 由 duramet
<^k^>  ─> al — 2014-04-25 12:08
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 君正是跳票大王 很正常 我已经无所谓了
<yunfan> 现在看来龙心赶上来了
<gfrog> happyaron: 好事儿啊，多往旁边的google跑跑，兴许就过去了，哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 嗯，似乎是
<yunfan> 龙芯老强调毛主席云云 这个肯定要得罪一票开发者的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我那天在创客空间听那个孩子讲，龙芯貌似是mips3的指令集
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，说的是那个玩具笔记本8089d
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 2e/2f 是
<yunfan> onlylove: 好像有74k吧
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 说了是那个8089d的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 3a/2h是 mips64r2
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那是2f
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外现在联发科有mips了 我让imtxc给我搞的wrtnode就是联发科的芯片
<palomino|working> :O
<yunfan> 24k的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我不看好龙芯
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 性能怎么样？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 觉得君正要略强点
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 路由器拆下来的 能怎样
<onlylove> yunfan: 联发科这是要闹哪样
<yunfan> onlylove: 君正会搞市场 不过龙芯如果放弃那些虚架子 应该会比君正屌
<happyaron> rampis大垃圾
<happyaron> 再次吐槽
<yunfan> 龙芯的那个可是乱序发射的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 搞点小板子当编译机啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我讨厌hww
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那就去买龙芯 我前几天看到有卖的 几百块
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 
<yunfan> 也可以买 baytrail 呵呵
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 啥东西，我字体不全
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 哪里？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我这里刚刚乱吗了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 记不得了 一个活动页面
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 要搞mips的编译机嘛，要baytrail 干啥
<yunfan> 为何没有人山寨fpga呢
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 哦 我以为你只是要编译机
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 去看万能的淘宝
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 注意 是山寨fpga芯片 不是自己焊接
<yunfan> 就像龙芯 索智这样搞mips
<yunfan> 貌似全志就是以前的sochip 奇怪为何全面倒向arm了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你为何要mips编译机？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: android应用多啊
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 工作啊，搞debian 的rebuild test
<onlylove> yunfan: 君正和龙芯比，缺人吧，龙芯再怎么着也是zf支持的东西，君正自己首先要活下来
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这个行业要不是政府支持，怎么可能活下来
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 投入那么打
<wzssyqa> 大
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 可以去看君正的财报，每次都是靠政府补贴才不亏钱的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那君正咋不喊啥中国人自己的，自主研发啥的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 个人风格不同呗
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 对了，那炬力呢
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 现在有几个mips的手机？
<yunfan> 我知道的都是以前的了
<yunfan> onlylove: 绝对不是 龙芯所谓的政府支持也不过是骗点项目款而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把mips现在的cpu列一下再看看吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 这么快就到了啊
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 哪里还有啊，都死瞧瞧了吧
<yunfan> 碰到胡伟武这种搞毛思想的人 头脑正常的都避之犹恐不及呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 何况一般国家牵连的项目正常收入都很少 不如企业给得多 除非你是一把手 黑了那笔钱
<yunfan> imtxc: 还没到啊
<imtxc> yunfan: ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在大部分都是arm的吧，啥mtk 6xxx的，高通的还有谁的来着……
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那你搞个p
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 最近他们刚刚搬了家，到温泉镇去了，好像搞了很大块地
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我搞64bit的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我说的是运输巨头帮我弄的那个机器 不是那个wrtnode
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 何不给imagination发个邮件索要？
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我就是img的人了。。。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 最好索要点 aptv家族的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我想买个KPW2 了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: img自己不生产的么，要买别人的
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 草泥马 你就是mips东家还需要买？
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在的k4晚上看书不爽
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 好歹自己家总有点产品把
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 只授权，不生产。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 买个kindle dx?
<imtxc> yunfan: dx 照样不能发光
<onlylove> yunfan: mips和arm一样，只授权，自己不做的
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 工程样品总是有的 要不然怎么参加大会展示？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 拉着君正什么的一起
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 帮我搞点proAptiv来哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 设计而已，流片啥的还要别人做的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那东西我也摸不到
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 毛 上次我看他们展示了 proAptiv 的产品 君正哪里有这个
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你们好坑爹
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你看看上次拉的谁
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那也是硬件设计部门的那帮人
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我们这边就是一堆龙芯和君正
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那你为何不能跟那些部门问问呢 问问又不会拉去枪毙
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 部门老板都搞不到
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你在帝都？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: y
<xixihaha> kpw晚上看书ok啊
<gebjgd> xixihaha, 毁眼睛
<xixihaha> gebjgd: 啊，一直这样看
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 最nm伤心的是，根本搞不到大端的机器
<gebjgd> xixihaha, 慢慢等  有瞎的那天
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我现在开着台灯看一样吧
<xixihaha> gebjgd: 那怎么办？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 这些机器都是软件配置大小端的 你为毛要搞大端的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 哪有，龙芯和君正都是只支持小端的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 蛋疼呗，
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 这些狗贼 不支持全
<yunfan> 不过小端是潮流啊
<yunfan> 他们能省就省
<yunfan> 还讨好用户
<wzssyqa> yunfan: debian 的 mips(eb) 眼看要挂了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 没人玩，只能挂咯
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 这就要看你们了 你们合作厂家老不出芯片 有什么办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是没人维护吧……
<wzssyqa> 那几家生产大端机器的厂家都不给力，舍不得出血给机器
<wzssyqa> 卖还卖得那么贵
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 不过，估计要是没有龙芯，mipsel 也难挺过今年
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们都不出芯片 谁来玩 谁去维护？
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，这个是
<onlylove> yunfan: 连片子都没有，根本没法维护
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 不过你也不必担心 因为路由器里还有好多 openwrt里mips分支不是挺好的么
<yunfan> 只不过没人搞桌面罢了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我说debian嘛
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 挂了就挂了呗  到时候你少维护点东西 真要重新搞 就从openwrt搞代码过来就是了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那倒不用，我可以直接从debian cross bootstrap 出来
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你为何离开深度了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 两年前的旧时了，何须再提
<yunfan> 有什么血泪史说出来给大家乐一个？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 没啥血泪，挺好的，就是想走了而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 以后要注意 wzssyqa 搞不好就能把你拉上岸
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 这种事情，还需要理由
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 他下海了？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你下海了？
<yunfan> 苦海
<onlylove> wzssyqa: yunfan你俩别给我讲黑话！不懂
 * wzssyqa 抱着 onlylove 的大腿，哭求带
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 外包的苦海，欢迎你来跳
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 苦海无涯，回头是岸
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 日本人么？。。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 美国人
<yunfan> onlylove: 你是外包 他是外资 跟着他 就上岸了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 靠，求带！
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 管你美国日本还是欧洲人
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我们正在招搞fedora mips的人
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 会rpm系打包维护么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦这……我不会rpm
<wzssyqa> onlylove: deb系呢？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我还是在水里再泡一会儿吧，我打包都是用checkinstall搞的，别看我了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 很少打包
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 准确点说，就自己一个笔记本，编译下搞定
<yunfan> onlylove: 学下有何难
<yunfan> 摆脱苦海 机会可不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，ubuntu中文论坛貌似有个打包教程，deb的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我貌似还下载了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种p东西 教材学下都不会难的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 出息
<yunfan> 你们这几个行业都相通的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你又来这个……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我对打包不感兴趣不行么
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！ubuntu14.04无线网卡只要一分钟左右没有上网流量就掉线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458651 我笔记本是联想X220I，网卡是RTL8188CE。最近装了ubuntu 14.04，只要在上网过程中，一分钟左右没有流量就会访问不了互联网了，network-manager还是显示正常连接状
<^k^>  ─> 态，但无法上网了。只有强制断开无线网络并重新连接才会正常，试了重装驱动，但好像也没有解决问题。我以前用的ubuntu12.04、linux mint …
<wzssyqa> 有人有兴趣么。。。会rpm打包的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别忘了我只是桌面用户
<wzssyqa> 搞mips
<yunfan> gebjgd: 国内自助餐的德式烤肠 是不是真的德式的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 做梦
<yunfan> onlylove: 德式不等于德国进口 我指的是做法上面
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这得看哪家的厨子
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内的kfc和国外都不一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个建国门附近有个自助 真不错
<yunfan> 88一位
<yunfan> 那个烤牛舌和德式烤肠我最喜欢吃
<yunfan> duyue: 你还记得吧 我都忘记那家名字了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没吃过
<yunfan> 尤其是那个德式烤肠
<onlylove> yunfan: 我跟蓉蓉去过魏公村附近的金汉斯，和朋友去过尚都那边一个忘了叫啥的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你在德国香肠肯定吃不少
<gebjgd> yunfan, 凑合
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 德国人也吃舌头的？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 也不是天天吃
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 不吃
<yunfan> onlylove: 金汉斯做得不行吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 不吃么鸭舌？
<jiero> 牛舌。。。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那个自助又不是德式自助 只是有个德式烤肠而已
<gebjgd> jiero, 不吃
<onlylove> yunfan: 我对这个不讲究，毒不死人就成
<gebjgd> jiero, 一般都吃人舌头
<yunfan> 以前刚来帝都的时候 倒是喜欢去魏公村那家金汉斯
<yunfan> 那家有蒸鸡蛋
<yunfan> 许多人不吃 好了我
<yunfan> 而且价格也不贵 以前经常和朋友去
 * wzssyqa 觉得 yunfan 一直很土豪
<yunfan> 后来菜基本完全没了
<yunfan> 最后一次去是面基友 那次吃了个火鸡肉还真不错
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 他不是土豪  是吃货
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我只是饕餮客而已 其他方面可没什么花钱
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你说对了 还是你懂我
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 确定不是饭桶？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 说不好
<yunfan> 我不吃饭 所以不是饭桶 lol
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 肉桶
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你小心了  我那个得胃癌死的同学 和你一样的毛病
<jiero> 人肉炸弹。。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 好吃
<yunfan> gebjgd: 人都是要死的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不好吃的人也有得癌死的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 31岁
<jiero> yunfan:  就是 你想吃 10年肉死还是吃 20年肉死
<yunfan> 人就像个木桶 你哪天死取决于最短那块板子
<yunfan> jiero: 我现在胃口都不如以前了 还指望10年？
<yunfan> 现在我去吃自助 都是赔钱了
<jiero> yunfan:  不孝。。。。
<yunfan> 只不过我喜欢自助自由
<jusss> 快播现在真的挂了吗？
<yunfan> 去饭店吃不自由 而且不能立刻开吃
<jiero> yunfan: 自助是虚假自由吧。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 只能说比饭店好点
<yunfan> 当然上次我去泉州 有个同学请吃的 400多一位的自助 那个真他妈好吃
<jusss> 没快播，以后只能用百度影音和迅雷看看了吗
<yunfan> 还有红酒可以开
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你同学真是土豪
<jiero> yunfan: 好的自助不多 -不额外放糖和盐和奶酪的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他认识人 可以打半折 然后我们大学里关系又特别好
<jusss> 强烈建议把土豆优酷也关掉
<jiero> jusss:  我从来不知道快播是什么。。。
<yunfan> 再说了 以后他来我这 我还不是得一样招待他的
<yunfan> 徽菜不上自助都要摊上几百块一个人
 * jiero 从来没经历过 google reader
<yunfan> 快播百度都关了挺好的
<yunfan> 这下win/lin用户起点都一样了
 * jiero 没用过 a啥b啥。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 那看电影都得自己去搞字幕，多恶心
<gebjgd> jusss, b站
<gebjgd> jusss, 你知道的比我都少
<jusss> gebjgd: b站全日本货不喜
<gebjgd> jusss, 笨
<yunfan> jusss: 呵呵 幼稚 上百度网盘看在线啊
<gebjgd> jusss, 扯蛋  我天天在哪里看美剧
<yunfan> 记得开个4M以上带宽
<jusss> yunfan: 啪啪片也能？
<yunfan> jusss: 为何不能？
<yunfan> 只要你搞得到资源
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> 说起来 我就没在快播和百度影音里见过啪啪片啊
<yunfan> 真要看那个 需要翻墙搞种子
<gebjgd> 从来没用过快博
<jusss> yunfan: 需要去网站点播
<yunfan> 然后在百度网盘里选择离线下载 lol
<yunfan> 估计这些离线下载都是开个rtorrent的
<jusss> yunfan: 自从快播关掉后，现在啪啪站都是放磁力链接
<jiero> jusss: 找真人去吧。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 这是好事 以后我们在lin平台也能得到大量p2p用户的助力了
<jusss> yunfan: 有的还很机智的把磁力链接base64了
<gebjgd> jusss, 那种片子从来不看  直接有在线webcam
<yunfan>  jiero 你说得很对
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你在德国 大概不需要看片吧
<gebjgd> yunfan, www.myfreecams.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 乖
<jiero> yunfan: 缺失，我用那个html5视频服务的时候就看到好多不用插件的这种用户。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 自娱自乐啊。。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那个站屏蔽本地区 还好我有代理
<gebjgd> yunfan, 必须境外ip
<happyaron> 出发去搜狗。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看上去也没什么好玩的
<jiero> windows 7 has  shitload of bugs and users are too stupid to complain.
<gebjgd> yunfan, 谁说的
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<gfrog>  freeflying 拿到了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么快?
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: router
<gfrog> adam8157: 我在问
<freeflying> gfrog: 拿到了，谢谢
<gfrog> adam8157: 拿到了
<adam8157> gfrog: 真快
<gfrog> freeflying: yw
<gfrog> adam8157: sf=superfast
<adam8157> yunfan: 韵达 5000006262399
<adam8157> yunfan: 还没到我这儿
<freeflying> gfrog: 国内就顺丰靠谱，比ups/fedex还好
<gfrog> freeflying: 丫在国内真心有专机啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那天在桃仙看到一个，可惜没拍。
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋最近要撸东西不
<adam8157> freeflying: 买不起啊
<perr> 刚买了个amd a10 6800k。怎么玩？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿难道乃有机会去米帝？
<freeflying> gfrog: 9月去
<gfrog> freeflying: lol，下个月就有ODS呢，乃要带啥不？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你去不
<jusss> adam8157: 求个递归的输出10个hi的表达式
<jusss> adam8157: lisp
<freeflying> gfrog: 我要带两个牙刷和一个拖地机器人
<freeflying> yaguang: 你去不
<gfrog> freeflying: 不去，找人帮你带呗。
<freeflying> gfrog: 好啊
<yaguang> freeflying, 去
<freeflying> yaguang: 给我带点东西吧
<yaguang> freeflying, 要啥
<freeflying> yaguang: 拖地机器人 :)
<yaguang> freeflying, 不错
<freeflying> yaguang: http://www.amazon.com/iRobot-Braava-380t-Floor-Mopping/dp/B00DCCYD6U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398406009&sr=8-1&keywords=irobot+braava+380t
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com - iRobot Braava 380t Floor Mopping Robot - Robotic Intelligent Vacuums
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃说扫地+拖地机器人能不能代替人工擦地+吸尘器啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我有点想淘个吸尘器回来……
<yaguang> freeflying, 好吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 能延长你大扫除的间隔
<freeflying> yaguang: 先谢了
<freeflying> gfrog: 不在C记最大的不好就是出国少了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就还是需要吸尘器清理呗？
<gfrog> freeflying: 海淘嘛。特价的时候买，即使加上税也不贵
<freeflying> gfrog: 吸尘器+拖地机器人
 * gfrog 表示在C记也没机会出国
<freeflying> gfrog: 为了这回C记吧
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: https://www.ted.com/talks/steven_levitt_on_child_carseats#
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Steven Levitt: Surprising stats about child carseats | Talk Video | TED.com
<gfrog> freeflying: welcome back
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像C社招架构师呢。
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  14:17
<freeflying> gfrog: 兼职的行不 lol
<gfrog> cc adam8157 ^ 你说那个上午上课下午码的家伙呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 刚有人给打电话，又提新工作的事情了，新工作内容是i18n测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是……目前这边乱糟糟的，对面也没确定
<xroslight> i18n onlylove
<xroslight> 你知道django 的 i18n 吗？onlylove
<onlylove> xroslight: 我不关心那些，说起来django不是python的么，那个只要locales和字符没问题，应该没啥问题吧
<onlylove> xroslight: 我多嘴一句，web框架，也需要i18n么？
<onlylove> xroslight: 还是说不弄i18n处理不了CJK
<yunfan> onlylove: 不用捉急
<yunfan> onlylove: i18n是个烂摊子
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在不捉鸡，我抓狂，vmware这边就没知会我，文思那边乱七八糟
<yunfan> adam8157: 居然走韵达 我很担忧机器会坏 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 韵达看人品
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道今天能不能到我这儿啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 今明都可以 估计你发到我这里 我就要带着来帝都了 我4号来公司
<onlylove> yunfan: 文思那边说要撤，我是不是问问vmware这边……唉……到底闹哪样
<adam8157> yunfan: 明天周六我又不在公司
<xroslight> onlylove: 是做演示。做了个后台，用 django 东西比较多。全部是用英文编写的。现在要转为多国语言
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就问
<yunfan> adam8157: 今天到不了就等我来拿吧  nnd
<yunfan> adam8157: 到时候自助戳一顿？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我岁数大了, 顶不住自助
<onlylove> xroslight: 可是可是……django我印象里面就是个web框架，你不是说里面的内容要i18n吧，那是翻译的事情
<onlylove> adam8157: 装，你继续装
<onlylove> adam8157: 说起自助，我突然想起上次jiero能吃那么久
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你说地方 我来取东西 顺便请你 不要太贵 哥不是土豪
<yunfan> onlylove: 你啥时候跟
<yunfan> jiero吃饭了
<adam8157> yunfan: 过来拿就好了, 我减肥呢
<yunfan> adam8157: 那更好 有退款否
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，好久之前了，去年的时候大概还是前年，jiero从袋鼠国回来的时候
<adam8157> yunfan: 要补呢... 还退款
<adam8157> yunfan: 等到我手里再说
<yunfan> adam8157: 尼玛 真是挡不住啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 发饷了
<adam8157> gfrog: 早上就卖了
<yunfan> 所以我这人买大件只能靠冲动消费了 tmd
<gfrog> adam8157: 624.10？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没 早上没这些
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我从来不管, 到手一分钟扣除还信用卡的都直接卖
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过留在手上确实没用
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也不留太多了，这个月都卖掉
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉, 有的同事没金融常识, 几十块钱的浮动磨磨唧唧的还要去想国际形势, 说出来的话都是希望经济大乱的那种 我很无奈
<adam8157> gfrog: 留些也不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 算计那几十块还不如换出来扔进余额宝
<gfrog> adam8157: 我之前留太多了，没必要。
<roylez> adam8157: 阿裆八要武器
<adam8157> gfrog: 我要是真有钱的话就留几千一万的
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 刀？ 土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 留着干毛线？ 换成绿票垫床么？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西。
<roylez> adam8157: 阿裆八有武器
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是绞尽脑汁去想那些破事儿就真的太屌了
<freeflying> adam8157: 你现在的几十万美刀赚了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: ..... 黑我黑得飞起
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39289
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新浪股票下跌，多名编辑被拘
<gfrog> adam8157: 我每天算计余额宝收益，是不是更屌
<roylez> gfrog: 一天收入多少？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39290
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《大众软件》试图众筹百万转型
<gfrog> roylez: 4分
<adam8157> gfrog: 你是要买彩票
<onlylove> 大众软件，以前经常看的
<roylez> gfrog: 滚
<roylez> gfrog: 土豪
<gfrog> roylez: 真的，相当稳定。
<gfrog> roylez: 不管丫怎么跌，还真是每天固定4分收益
<roylez> gfrog: 请吃饭不？
<gfrog> roylez: 4分您想吃啥？
<roylez> gfrog: 我没那么黑想全吃掉啊。您对照北京日常餐饮的标准乘三请我就好了
<gfrog> roylez: 15块？
 * gfrog 表示目前余额宝还没赚上15块呢
<cherrot> jiero: 你给我打钱了？
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39286
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 四月网指控壹基金贪污3亿多人民币
<roylez> adam8157: 这真的假的....李亚鹏原来是跟本家先辈学的？
<roylez> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39280
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 日本准备将GPS精度提升到厘米级
<roylez> yunfan: GPS测胸围指日可待
<yunfan> tmux联调还真不错 哈
<yunfan> roylez: 有毛用？
<gfrog> roylez: 还可以测dick的长度
<onlylove> roylez: 北京日常餐饮标准……哪里的，使馆区的？
 * adam8157 LinkedIn终于可以设置期望工作国家了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39291
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 人民日报称PM2.5和WiFi等外来词伤害了汉语纯洁性
<onlylove> 靠，这linux给我翻译成中文看！
<palomino|working> 人民日报伤害了"人民"这俩字的纯洁性
<adam8157> palomino|working: momo
<yunfan> palomino|working: 人民币纯洁？
<yunfan> adam8157: 可以设置台湾 索马里 巴布亚新几内亚这种非主流国家不
<adam8157> yunfan: 你自己试试
<yunfan> 我想试试瑙鲁
<yunfan> 等瑙鲁人都搬到白奥 岛就是我的了
<eexpress> 谁会iocp并发压力测试不。
 * yunfan 语文不及格
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0425/130359_LI1D_189849.jpg
<onlylove> palomino|working: 笑cry
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/1109985.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【华美A19】华美（HAME）A19 诺亚方舟 3G/4G随身WiFi/5200mAh移动电源/智能无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:298.00
<happyaron> wzssyqa: deb打包的留给我啊。
<happyaron> lol
<anders0n> 请问用 fio 测试硬盘读写，一般 block 使用多大的？
<anders0n> 文件的读写，一般多大的比较常见？谢谢。
<mikecao> 4k？
<anders0n> mikecao 4k 是比较常见的么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Chromium Flash Player 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458655 最近装了装ubuntu 14.04，问题不断... uefi+gpt的问题就顺其自然吧，今天想向大家请教一下 Google Chromium Adobe Flash Player 的问题 First ，新装的系统起初Firefox 和 Chromium的flash插件都有问题，均未安装，但是在软件中心
<^k^>  ─> 安装的flash player两个浏览器均无法使用... Then ，我去Adobe网站下了apt（好像是这么一个类型的文件）软件中心提示有Flash player（安装时要 …
<adam8157> 困
 * palomino|working 锥刺 adam8157 股
<adam8157> 这句话... 我想歪了么?
<eexpress> 破马没想歪，蛋蛋想歪了。
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是嘛？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<freeflying> gfrog: 3g/wifi router
<gfrog> freeflying: 也太大了。
 * imtxc 困死了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没去上班好困啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 都到国内快递手里了，你还着急啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 羡慕你不用上班的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是病假
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的badge坏了，出不去进不来的
<onlylove> imtxc: 撸多了？
<imtxc> 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 哼哼 你是没见过暴力分拣吧  我公司附近就有个韵达 每天吃中饭路过他 就知道不能走他家发东西
<imtxc> yunfan: 怕个啥
 * yunfan 蛋蛋直了好久 也改歪一歪了
<yunfan> imtxc: 只要你帮我赔付 我就不怕
<freeflying> imtxc: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/23881
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 我的摄影路，从长焦机到APC单反到M43微单的折腾心得_电脑数码_经验盒子_什么值得买
<onlylove> imtxc: team其他人去香山了，我自己可以在这自己玩了
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该是弯吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 你怎么不跟人家去
<freeflying> gfrog: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/58853
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ May the force be with you——孩之宝 Star Wars 星球大战 Obi-Wan Kenobi签名系列 可拆光剑，附视频_玩模乐器_晒物广场_什么值得买
<onlylove> happyaron: 不想去
<freeflying> gfrog: 撸个这个玩玩
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿……
<onlylove> happyaron: 今下午有麦记可以吃，半月一次
 * adam8157 困
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<imtxc> freeflying: 哎呀，看来我的思路错了
<imtxc> freeflying: 我应该先买长焦么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: happy hour,半个月一次的聚餐，周五，有各种零食
<yunfan> onlylove: hoho
<onlylove> imtxc: 长焦偷拍妹子？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是可以用毫米波直接来么
 * yunfan 再用小波检测上色 额
<yunfan> 数学真是好
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥毫米波?
<imtxc> freeflying， onlylove 对，我缺的是妹子
<freeflying> gfrog: 好像不能给小孩玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 等你有妹子还是要50mm定焦
<freeflying> imtxc: 园子里妹纸很多，不行去百度找
<yunfan> onlylove: 美帝911以后上的安检好像可以直接看裸体的 就是毫米波
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个小事，才600
<onlylove> yunfan: ……
<yunfan> 为此好多人抗议TSA
<freeflying> gfrog: yaguang 又要给人喷OS了
<yunfan> onlylove: 上google搜 美国 安检 毫米波 你就了解了
<yaguang> freeflying, 这次是受虐啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 喜闻乐见
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04里的ibus bug好多啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458656 不是无效utf-8就是拼字模式凌乱，我 都不知道是什么情况，比如打卸载 拼xiezai ，拼出来就是 xi e，e和i总是分开，只能出西字，哪位高手指教一下，卸载ibus还不行，会连系统设置一起卸掉 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> netzhang79 — 2014-04-25 15:53
<freeflying> yaguang: 你？
<yaguang> freeflying, 恩啊
<freeflying> yaguang: ODS上？
<yaguang> freeflying, 估计会比较惨。。
<Destine> gfrog, 基蛙。
<onlylove> imtxc: 侯总的意思是，你买em5够用
<yunfan> 我在想 chrome 扩展为何不提供基于个人云存储的 namspace呢
<yunfan> 这样用户用得越爽 数据存得越多 最后达到免费额度 为了用用户喜欢的扩展 也就不得不掏钱了
<eexpress> 额度少了被人骂，额度多了不挣钱
<gfrog> Destine: 做咩？
<eexpress> 噶嘛伽马
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣渣神。
<yunfan> 骂管骂 哪个赚大钱的公司不被骂？
<yunfan> 要怕骂就别出来做生意
<eexpress> gama
<eexpress> 不是有Insync
<eexpress> ▶ sudo dpkg -i insync_1.0.28.31731_amd64.deb
<Destine> gfrog, 你买的那个traveller‘s notebook好用吗？
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/307404
<gfrog> Destine: 我拿来夹明信片儿了，还木有写字
<gfrog> Destine: 手感倒是不错
<onlylove> http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/16983
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Made in 拆哪 篇一：从单反开始_电脑数码_经验盒子_什么值得买
<eexpress> nnnnd http://imagebin.org/307405
<yunfan> 好像chrome有这个api 就是没地方管理
<yunfan> chrome.storage.sync
<Destine> gfrog, 买成多少钱？
<gfrog> Destine: 50多好像
<yunfan> 等有空了做个插件来研究下
<eexpress> py写的软件，就是不可靠
<Destine> gfrog, 方便给个链接么？
<gfrog> Destine: 我找找
<Destine> gfrog, 感谢。
<gfrog> Destine: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14635813063
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ B03 Midori 款Traveler's Notebook标准款旅行者日记 牛皮笔记本-淘宝网 价格:98.00
<yunfan> 赚钱就好 不要在意细节
<Destine> gfrog, 你那个是什么颜色的？
<gfrog> Destine: 小牛皮咖啡色
<Destine> gfrog, 你没买疯马皮啊，大家不都推荐那个么？
<gfrog> Destine: 我选这个跟我钱包一个颜色，所以就它了
<eexpress> yunfan: 这啥 http://imagebin.org/307408
<Destine> gfrog, 哦，那我再看看，感谢。
<onlylove> imtxc: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/17639
<gfrog> Destine: np
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 职业摄影师永远不会告诉你的拍摄技巧 篇一：静物篇_电脑数码_经验盒子_什么值得买
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.yixun.com/item-461242.html?YTAG=0.1780100001300000 这个价格不错哦
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【SIGMA 适马】17-50mm全网底价 SIGMA 适马 OS 17-50mm F2.8 EX DC macro HSM 尼康口【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<onlylove> imtxc: 不看
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04LTS大BUG，我的IBM T60 无线3945ABG在安装时有，安装完重启就不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458658 我的IBM T60 无线3945ABG在安装时有，能驱动起来，也能用，能下载，安装完了重启就不行，找不到无线网卡了。你说郁闷不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yejingang — 2014-04-25 16:31
<onlylove> 有次有个小朋友给我说他女朋友好养活，丈母娘都生下来10多20年了，他连面都没有见着，都还活着
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • IBM T60 无线3945ABG在安装时有，能驱动起来，也能用，能下载，安装完了重启就不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458660 我的IBM T60 无线3945ABG在安装时有，能驱动起来，也能用，能下载，安装完了重启就不行，找不到无线网卡了。你说郁闷不？之前13版本的
<^k^>  ─> SERVER就行，14.04就不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 yejingang — 2014-04-25 16:33
<happyaron> 猪队友啊。
<happyaron> 好好的东西又改渣渣了。
<happyaron> no zuo no die
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我打算跳票了
<onlylove> happyaron: 肿么了
<happyaron> onlylove: regression，然后我懒得动了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉教我打deb包呗
 * adam8157 困
<happyaron> onlylove: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<onlylove> adam8157: 坚持下，明天周六
<happyaron> onlylove: 他不用坚持，急了就现在下班
<onlylove> happyaron: 忘了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 那他发困啥意思！
<xixihaha> 招工呢么？
<happyaron> onlylove: 就是感慨一下
<happyaron> onlylove: 当当壕，干啥还需要理由么
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪的生活就是奢侈
<onlylove> happyaron: 把他ban掉吧！
<happyaron> onlylove: 我还要和土豪做朋友呢。
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧……
<happyaron> lol
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linus Torvalds获得2014 IEEE计算机先驱奖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458665 来源：CSDN CODE Linus Torvalds因其在Linux内核和Linux开源操作系统方面做出的杰出贡献，获得“2014 IEEE 计算机先驱奖”（链接）。 For pioneering development of the Linux kernel using the open-source approach. ——IEEE给
<adam8157> 被黑得飞起
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近收到各种吐槽
<happyaron> 吐槽啥？
<gfrog> happyaron: 搬家
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 我等着你们定了以后安排时间去参观。
<happyaron> OK 确定跳票
<gfrog> happyaron: 找 adam8157
<gfrog> happyaron: 俺不接客
<happyaron> 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁找你吐槽?
<onlylove> 当当壕又被黑了
 * adam8157 正在考虑搬不搬家
<palomino|working> ..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马很羡慕？
<gfrog> adam8157: 集合一下大家，去租个大房子吧，5居6居那种
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后就不需要office了是吧
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 也是啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不好意思, 我不喜欢人多, 更不喜欢和熟人合租 =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是奇葩。
<gfrog> adam8157: 看来当年住你屋的才是你的好机油
<adam8157> gfrog: 家走了, 困死了
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 搬回威海吧
<onlylove> 不喜欢和熟人合租，为啥呢？
<gfrog> onlylove: 搅基怕发现呗
<onlylove> ……
<freeflying> gfrog: officeonline太渣乐
<onlylove> freeflying: 喷微软
<yunfan> 可以买个集装箱自己装修
<yunfan> 在哪里上班就搬到哪里
<yunfan> 一个住人集装箱1万
<yunfan> 土豪还是买得起的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是个what？
<yunfan> 想买可以去搜 住人集装箱
<onlylove> yunfan: 红番区那电影成龙是不是就住那样的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 2 broke girl里那个黑人住垃圾箱里呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我忘了 成龙不是住个车子么
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是真的 魔都有不少住人集装箱出租 6块一天
<onlylove> yunfan: 不赖
<imtxc> yunfan: 你得有地方放啊
<yunfan> 我想帝都这种房租 比较适合搞这个 就是有关部门可能会干涉
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，这东西，卫生间是问题吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 城管你搞得定？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是可能会，是一定会
<yunfan> imtxc: 想办法呗  以前那些城中村 你懂的
<yunfan> onlylove: 有卫生间的  我见过他们改造的集体卫生间 但是你完全可以租两个 一间卧室 一间卫生间 才12块一天 还是划得来啊
<yunfan> 帝都就算20一天都划得来
<yunfan> 还可以住车上 就是有点贵 呵呵
<yunfan> 搞封闭式开发 可以叫几辆这种车 把人带上高速来回跑
<palomino|working> .......
<onlylove> 。但如果个人要租或者买集装箱房作为公寓，首先必须获得某块土地的使用权，并获得有关部门的规划审批，否则就属于违章搭建
<onlylove> 近一段时间以来，厦门湖里金山辖区出现了一股以集装箱加工成型的新型违建动向……厦门当地媒体2009年底在当地 “集装箱村”被拆除时的报道。
<onlylove> yunfan: 土地国有一项就把你弄死
<onlylove> yunfan: 国外的土地私有的
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是没有搭建 嘿嘿 是非法占用土地
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种有官部门 犯了什么法都说不清 不用说 就算你没犯法 他想搞你还是照样搞
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以是人治社会
<yunfan> onlylove: 别扯那么大的 上海 温州都有这种
<yunfan> 倒是帝都可以考虑798这种地方
<yunfan> 摆在那 搬家就叫个车拖走
<onlylove> yunfan: 刚突然想起件事情，就是今天给我打电话那个，明确和我说，那个测试职位是长期的
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不下班？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没到时间呢，突然想起来，今天下班还要关掉服务器
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚傻乎乎的又开了个3小时的mapreduce
<onlylove> imtxc: 打算直接kill掉然后关机走人
<imtxc> cool
<onlylove> imtxc: 当时说机房里面要迁移啥来着，忘了，反正让我下班关机
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是和你说的那个i18n的测试职位，那个是文思自己的东西
<yunfan> onlylove: qe的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那个
<onlylove> yunfan: 人说qa，从来没说qe
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以去 不过你不要被这个feature打动 说长期 鬼知道是不是长期 u1不也是长期的么 现在不就停了
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 今天做qa 明天升qe
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是的，是我的HR和我说，你去培训俩月，然后回vmware面试，但是今天那妹子说，这是长期的
<onlylove> yunfan: 她们那边缺一个人
<onlylove> yunfan: u1时间不短了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得玩06还是07的时候就有了吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过目前 看，C玩不起了而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 培训是离岗否？
<onlylove> yunfan: 否，在岗
<yunfan> onlylove: 别听他忽悠走了 再回来不认你了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那带不带薪
<onlylove> yunfan: 是这样的，她的意思是，这俩月我在文思上班，然后工资照发，如果不发的话谁和他们玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 工资谁发？
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后简历注水，说做过一年两年啥的，
<yunfan> vmware?
<onlylove> yunfan: 文思咯
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不在vmware上班，凭啥让人支付
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不妨试试 反正是公司出钱给你培训
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以为你现在就在vmware
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包
<onlylove> yunfan: 我确实在vmware上班
<yunfan> 文思是外包的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，国内最大的外包就是文思
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，惠普不算
<yunfan> onlylove: 培训是可以 但是简历造假你自己掂量
<yunfan> 最好去了vmware混一阵以后 把这个假简历删掉 以后就用vmware 这个牌子
<onlylove> yunfan: 我当时说了，HR和我说，这工作干俩月和干两年差不多，他们看不出
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我赞同 但是这和造假是两回事
<onlylove> yunfan: 我对外从来都用驻场公司的牌子，外包太丢人
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种东西 万一碰到有严格审查的公司被抓到 是个大污点
<onlylove> yunfan: 人说你没干过人根本不要
<onlylove> yunfan: 是啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我说先利用这个混进vmware 然后干一阵就不要写这个假经历了
<yunfan> 就用vmware这个 就挺好
<macint0sh> macint0sh: sss
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以最后HR同意简历上写熟悉测试流程
<yunfan> 一般审查别人都是审查最近两个职位
<yunfan> 这些可以盖掉以前的
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以HR让我把之前自动化的工作改掉
<onlylove> yunfan: 我刚毕业那阵子做电气自动化的
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是用这个两年的覆盖掉自动化的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似是这个意思
<yunfan> 我觉得如果不是为了补时间 没必要删掉自己的经历
<onlylove> 唉……
<yunfan> 你们hr要这么有本事能完全了解对方的需求 也不必在你们这地方混了
<macint0sh> irc 没声音
<onlylove> macint0sh: 有的
<onlylove> macint0sh: 根据你的客户端决定
<yunfan> 他说的只能参考 捡passive的听从 比如他说哪个不行 会导致你通过 这个可以听取
<macint0sh> 声音使用什么文件啊？
<yunfan> 他说哪个加上可以通过 这就听听过耳朵就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你在帝都呆过，唉，帝都的很多公司不知道咋说好呢
<macint0sh> onlylove:  hexchat
<macint0sh> 以前有 现在没了
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多时候就是眼缘，觉得你还不错，就留下了
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以有时候觉得还不如回家，反正都是看你顺眼，不过家里工钱实在是说不过
<onlylove> yunfan: 对于我这种三天两头想买东西的人来说
<yunfan> onlylove: 照你这么说我眼缘不错
<yunfan> 额 不是 是人缘不错
<yunfan> 我从来都是熟人搭线挖我的
<onlylove> yunfan: 人缘不错让人羡慕啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 人缘不错才好找工作，你看妹子只要长得不是转身吓退百万雄狮的那种，一般找工作很顺利
<yunfan> 就头一回来帝都有考过我几个题目 但是都让考官满意 而且提前还有人打招呼
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个行业的问题
<yunfan> 所以说长得不是顶尖又心比较高的妹子可以来开发界
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是行业，是所有的妹子，哦，学矿物路桥的除外
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以有那么个疯女人现在是我的leader，整天不知道在忙啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 干活想起一出是一出
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39293
<yunfan> onlylove: 我领导也是女的 也是这样 好在我们公司缺人 他不敢得罪我们这些核心开发
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 赋予人权的动物令科学家战战兢兢
<onlylove> 这动物以后乱套了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39294
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | PC-BSD开发自己的桌面环境
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39296
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软Google思科宣布将资助OpenSSL等开源项目
<onlylove> 看pc-bsd那评论，那些桌面怎么可能死的就剩一个
<onlylove> 就算DE死的剩一个，还有一堆wm呢
<yunfan> onlylove: weechat 这个mouse支持真坑爹 害的我不能选你们发的链接 要一个一个的去手动输入
<yunfan> 现在取消 一切ok了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我倒是不挑剔，有啥用啥，坏到家有web，现在用过quassel irssi chatzilla
<Zesty_> XChat嘛，多方便
<yunfan> 昨天仔细看了下fuse的接口 才发现read是有偏移的
<yunfan> 那这个实现个block还是有意思的
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu14.04上vmware player的library总丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458666 ubuntu14.04上vmware player的library总丢失，每天开机之后，都得浏览文件夹打开虚拟机。有无解决办法？新手求解叻。 以前没装过ubuntu，未知以前有无次问题。 小弟静待。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shoc
<^k^>  ─> kx — 2014-04-25 18:06
<onlylove> 下班下班
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装时候efi分区和boot有区别么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458668 是不是原来在boot里面的就放在efi里面了？ boot里面的是内核还只是启动文件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2014-04-25 19:00
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • asus N75SL笔记本双显卡耗电严重 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458669 华硕的这个笔记本属于巨屏产品，17寸，1920*1080分辨率。双硬盘，intel+GT635M双显卡。win 7下面电池可以用3个小时多一点，ubuntu 14.04 连一个小时都坚持不到。风扇一直在转。一开始用默认的开源显卡
<bakaCirno> ubuntu14.04挺好用的，赞一个
<macint0sh> bakaCirno: 是麒麟吗？
<macint0sh> ？
<bakaCirno> macint0sh: 原版的
<macint0sh> 哦
<macint0sh> 还没下载
<bakaCirno> 从arch回归，感觉比12.04高啦不止一点
<macint0sh> bakaCirno: 哪个高？
<caleb-> 感觉arch比ubuntu高啦不止一点
<langhunm> http://imagebin.org/307401  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7327884/
<langhunm> 大家好
<^k^> langhunm:点点点.  20:19
<langhunm> 我的汉字现在都是方框
<oracleyue> 可以看到你的汉字啊
<langhunm> hi
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Hyper-V安装14.04后无法连接桌面共享vino http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458670 我的个人电脑客户端是win8.1，使用的是客户端软件是UltraVNC Viewer 1.1.9.6 x64 该客户端可以正常访问12.04LTS的公网机房服务器。 但是UltraVNC Viewer 尝试连接新安装在局域网内Hyper-V服务器（192.168.3
<^k^> langhunm:点点点.  20:20
<langhunm> 刚我发的消息看到来没
<langhunm> 我的linux看不到汉字
<oracleyue> irc上看不到么？
<langhunm> http://imagebin.org/307401  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7327884/
<oracleyue> 哦
<langhunm> 我换到root用户下 就能看见
<langhunm> 能不能帮忙弄下
<oracleyue> 其实我是小白的说
<langhunm> 嘿嘿 都一样
<oracleyue> 会不会是语言和编码的问题
<langhunm> 是字体的问题
<oracleyue> 你查一下现在使用的编码？
<langhunm> 就是不知道在什么地方设置
<langhunm> 你在那里？
<oracleyue> 看看是不是UTF-8,有没有添加中文
<oracleyue> 你是用的简体中文吧
<langhunm> 以前正常  后来我设置来下语言 然后又设置回来就成这样来
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么解决 “ubuntu12.04系统图标全部变成xxx" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458671 今天在装openoffice,结果让我崩溃的事情发生了。 http://askubuntu.com/questions/298781/h ... openoffice 按照这个网址 敲了如下命令 sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice* sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoremove Then to i
<oracleyue> 你这是fedora？
<oracleyue> 你按照ubuntu wiki和archlinux wiki给出的中文支持设置，试过了也不行么
<bakaCirno> 安装ttf-wqy-microhei
<oracleyue> 你用了apt-get autoremove，会不会删了一些设置或者中文字体支持
<oracleyue> 因为apt-get的autoremove有时会有这个问题
<oracleyue> 应该照着wiki再做一边中文支持
<oracleyue> 应该就好了
<oracleyue> 因为我都是装的原始英文版
<oracleyue> 开始都不能显示中文的
<oracleyue> 照着把中文支持装一下，应该就可以了吧
<bakaCirno> 装英文版+1
<bakaCirno> 应该是字体问题
<oracleyue> 字体么
<oracleyue> 难道autoremove删了所有的中文？
<oracleyue> 晕@@@
<oracleyue> 你先到system settings里打开language support，看看中文库还有没有
<oracleyue> 然后看看有没有中文字体支持
<oracleyue> 然后看看font.conf里sans serif 有没有中文字体，没有就加一个，wqy-microhei什么的
<oracleyue> 应该能搞得定吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • SMB connection failed red hat9.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458673 在 red hat 访问 window8 共享文件夹 提示 send a invild icmp SMB connection failed 怎么办啊 是不是关防火墙 开smb 之类的 那个 send a invild icmp 一直在弹 百度很久了啊 就是一直 connection failed 拒绝复制引用啊 给点具体
<^k^>  ─> 的 建议啊 最近在看 自己动手写操作系统 用到 虚拟机操作 redhat 卡着 继续不下去了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 e0a — 2014-04-25 20:50
<oracleyue> 我没看明白你想说什么？
<oracleyue> redhat表示没用过啊，我arch系，就为wiki靠谱
<oracleyue> 办公室的机子是ubuntu
<bakaCirno> = =居然玩arch的
<oracleyue> 升级了没什么问题啊
<oracleyue> arch非常适合小本本
<oracleyue> ～～
<bakaCirno> 那倒是
<bakaCirno> 不过我的电脑带ubuntu还是没问题的
<bakaCirno> 懒得配置arch
<oracleyue> 我也没问题哦～ 不过arch的wiki实在是太赞了
<oracleyue> 大学时用ubuntu，wiki没东西，论坛找找太乱了
<bakaCirno> 恩，那确实
<oracleyue> 而且package搜索各种地儿
<introom> hi
<bakaCirno> 我原来用ubuntu12.04，崩溃到没办法，就换那arch
<^k^> introom:点点点.  21:02
<oracleyue> wiki，论坛，package和lunchpad什么的各种独立，很乱很乱
<introom> 为什么装mercurial会依赖到x11-common?
<bakaCirno> 现在尝试一下14.04发现好多啦
<oracleyue> 有差么？我办公室配的是ubuntu12.04
<oracleyue> 暂时懒得升了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • latex中文排版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458674 latex很强大,基本使用也还可以,挺方便的,不过我发现中文不能识别,查了下有个ctexart什么的,但是提示找不到,错误如下: LaTeX Error: File `ctexart.cls' not found. Type X to quit or <RETURN> to proceed, or enter new name. (Default extension: cls) Enter
<^k^>  ─> file name: ! Emergency stop. <read *> l.2 \author {jinjiachen}^^M No pages of output. 于是 我想可能没安装,然后在源里搜了下没有,请问如何才能排版中文? 统 …
<oracleyue> gnome3挺好用的
<oracleyue> 你到TEX官网下一个
<yunfan> 周末加班
<oracleyue> 塞到TEX的package文件夹下不久成了
<oracleyue> 周末加班？
<oracleyue> 哦，忘记时差了
<oracleyue> 不过查查看，ctexart不一定是官方的cls，我没用过
<lainme> oracleyue: :)
<oracleyue> lainme: Oh,ooo~~
<oracleyue> lainme: 我用xterm加irssi，有时突然一下太多信息，怎么翻看前面的，xterm滚上去什么都乱了，是不是只能查irssi的log了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么启动IDL啊，毕业设计，着急。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458675 老师要我装一个BOUT++的软件，前面按manual装的一路顺风，但是到这一段卡住了。 When the configure script finishes, it prints out the paths you need to get IDL, Python,and Octave analysis routines working. After running the command w
<^k^>  ─> hich looks like $ export IDL_PATH=... check that idl can find the analysis routines by running: $ idl IDL> .r collect IDL> help, /source You should see the function COLLECT in the B …
<lainme> oracleyue: page up, page down 可以翻页
<oracleyue> 我汗，果然可以，我当时试了挺多，C-v,M-v, C-n什么的,忘记还有pageup这种键位存在
<oracleyue> 多谢～
<iMadper> oracleyue: emacs...
<jiero_unfit> lainme:  有好事吗？
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 roylez
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 今天有人请吃饭了
<jiero_unfit> lainme:  :) 看来这招很有效
 * jiero_unfit 属于不会请人吃饭的类型
 * jiero_unfit 一直是被请的一方
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 港式美食？
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 批萨
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 LTS 核显MESA驱动已装，独显识别不出，要不要装显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458677 如题，显卡在system里显示不出来，graphic显示unknown，要不要再重新装个驱动？怎么装？ 我是主要学习ROS，这个问题影响大吗？主要是最近间歇性死机，搜下网上的信息，说
<^k^>  ─> 是有可能和这个显卡的驱动有关？特来问一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 普陀听禅 — 2014-04-25 21:37
<jiero_unfit> lainme:。。。我没想到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于linux下制作u盘启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458678 网上查了很多资料，都说用dd命令 dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M 但是我试了几次，fdisk -l查看，u盘的boot都没有打星号，重启以后进bios也看不到u盘启动的这一项。 不过貌似又有人说这方法可行。 所以想问下，lin
<^k^>  ─> ux下制作u盘启动盘究竟要怎么做？ ps:光盘没问题，在windows下用ultraiso好好的。我知道ubuntu有个做启动盘的工具，但是只适用于ubuntu系统。 …
<jiero_unfit> lainme:  是出于什么心理夜里都要关门窗？
<xkamt> 我都是dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb 后面没有bs=4M的，你这个太夸张了，4M？
<xkamt> U盘吃得消吗，我刚刚dd下u盘，安装了xubuntu14.04,成功了
<jiero_unfit> xkamt:  现在应该是 20M了吧。考虑到USB3的普及
<xkamt> 我在windows下usb3最大速度才18、19的样子
<xkamt> 哦，接口是usb2.0的
<jiero_unfit> xkamt: 我 用过 USB3.0 移动硬盘，读写速度都能平均到 100MB/s 以上。
<xkamt> 我擦，我只有usb2.0的移动硬盘
<xkamt> 只有20多M
<October21> 那不赶上内存的读写速度？
<jiero_unfit> October21 xkamt 我手上的5个USB 2闪存盘我都测试了 4G的一个，8G的2个，16G的2个，都没有平均写入到达 9mb/s的。。。
<xkamt> usb2.0的速度是好慢的，我的就只有2～3M的样子，好被催啊
<jiero_unfit> 然后我发现闪存卡读卡器极度影响性能。。。
<October21> 其实我觉得我们没有用标准的方法测
<xkamt> 那是，我差手机上都不拿出来，直接用线的，读卡器不行
<jiero_unfit> 16GB的 SD卡 class 10，在我的新读卡器上接近 19mb/s 读取，其他好多都只有10mb/s读取速度。。。
<October21> 不同文件传输不一致嘛
<jiero_unfit> October21: 我是用测试工具啊。
<jiero_unfit> October21: 20mb一个的文件
<jiero_unfit> October21: 打开 gnome-disks
<October21> 我倒是买了个8G的
<October21> PNY的C10卡
<October21> 感觉速度还行，没读卡器……
<jiero_unfit> October21: 我的是 日本产的toshiba c10卡，当时特价 42元16gb，结果，超级慢。。。
<jiero_unfit> 去年年初买的好像
<October21> 我的是￥70
<October21> 不过两年前了
<jiero_unfit> October21: 我曾幻想给我的手机加上 64GBmicrosd 卡，就变长 96GB了 。。
<October21> 没什么问题啊
<lainme> jiero_unfit: 缺乏安全感
<October21> 不过你手机内存不小啊
<October21> 人类的欲望是无穷的，永远不能得到满足的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Nvidia Geforce 8400M GS 更换专有驱动后的现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458680 NVIDIA Corporation: G86M (Geforce 8400M GS) 安装Ubuntu 14.04后，显卡驱动程序为：X.org X serve-Nouveau display driver 来自Xserver-xorg-video-nouveau（开源） 使用一切正常，有开机画面和关机画面。 更换为：NVI
<^k^>  ─> DIA binary driver-version 331.38来自nvidia-331（专有，tested） 问题： 1、开机画面中UBUNTU和几个小圆点位置改变，不好看了。 2、开机画面会闪过Nv …
<jiero_unfit> lainme:  呃
<xkamt> 你们还上学？
<xkamt> 现在手机淘汰好快的说，nm，来不及换，只想弄个1000一下用用算了，比电脑升级还快
<jiero_unfit> xkamt: 好不容易找到一个办法取回资金
<xkamt> 啥？
<jiero_unfit> xkamt: 既然握有交换能力的人不懂善加使用，就只好用办法诓回交换资本
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • tmpfs 问题 求高手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458681 在/etc/fstab 填加：tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0 后重启后发现了一个问题： 文件系统 容量 已用 可用 已用% 挂载点 /dev/sda9 28G 6.8G 20G 26% / none 4.0K 0 4.0K 0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev 1.9G 4.0K 1.9G 1% /dev tmpfs 1.9G 13M 1.9G 1% /tmp tmpfs 382M 1.3
<xkamt> 我学上的少，请将简单明了一点，表示不懂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04锁屏后不能输入密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458682 刚开始安装的时候不会的 前天晚上锁屏之后，要来输入密码的时候，发现鼠标可以点到密码框，但是顶部的几个菜单都点不了，键盘输入也全部无效 然后就这样隔了一会之后，发现正常了，输入密码进
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有些分区没有uuid该怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458683 sudo blkid的结果之一: Code: /dev/sda6: LABEL="Lubuntu 13.10 i386" TYPE="iso9660" 这个分区使用我dd把一个ISO写进一个分区的,所以文件类型是iso9660 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-04-25 22:23
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 关于pipe的2个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458684 最近学到pipe，遇到几个问题，求助一下！ 1：pipe的缓冲区问题 比如我现在建立了进程A到进程B的管道，当A向管道里面写入数据，但B却没接受的时候，数据是留在管道里的吧， 那这里就存在一个管道的缓冲区了
<loaden> 重装1404好就不崩了
<loaden> 手机上好用：AndChat
<tomonori> 第一次用XChat，请多指教
<tonghuix> 大家晚上好。。。
<tonghuix> 睡了吧。。
<hoxily> tonghuix: test
<tonghuix> hoxily: 请使用纯洁汉语。。。
<hoxily> tonghuix: bot测试
<hoxily> tonghuix: 机器人测试
<tonghuix> hoxily: 哈哈哈哈
<TkeyCN> 大家好
<^k^> TkeyCN:点点点.  23:26
<TkeyCN> ？
<Zesty_> 那个是机器人，不用管
<TkeyCN> 这样啊  好吧
<tonghuix> 不过机器人也可以挑逗啊
<tomonori> 不怎么会用这个软件
<tonghuix> ^k^: 挑逗一下
<tonghuix> tomonori: 你用的啥软件？
<tomonori> XChat
<^k^> tonghuix, 你有什么想法什么，我说什么？  23:29
<tonghuix> 哦哦
<tomonori> 话说怎么回复
<tonghuix> 直接说就是回复
<TkeyCN> ^k^: 逗
<tonghuix> 或者带上昵称，类似微博的@
<Zesty_> 输入人的名字的时候按Tab键，可以快速补充昵称
<^k^> TkeyCN, 现在是什么时候呢？  23:29
<Zesty_> 另外还可以把昵称注册下来
<tomonori> 0.0  我Google一下再说
<Zesty_> 对Nickserv私聊发个help就行
<tonghuix> 别教他太多，慢慢来
<tonghuix> 先这么瞎聊着
<Zesty_> 也对，啊哈~
<TkeyCN> 搞技术的就是怀旧 还在用irc
<Zesty_> 这个真的不一定
<Zesty_> 我就是不搞技术的
<tomonori> 也只有慢慢来了，不过你们一般讨论什么
<Zesty_> 我连Linux都没在用 >.>
<tomonori> 不会就这样闲聊哇
<Zesty_> 随便聊嘛，有共同话题就可以聊
<tomonori> 用习惯了qq，用这个感觉也还是可以
<tomonori> #ubuntu-us-nc
<tonghuix> 其实如果你在2006年以前用过聊天室的话， 会找到熟悉的感觉
<tomonori> Zesty_, - -,这样就可以回复了？
<Zesty_> 90年代的时候就已经在用IRC了
<Zesty_> 嗯，同时我会有高亮，然后收到提示
<TkeyCN> Zesty_: 你是做什么的啊
<tomonori> Zesty_, 可以设置回复的颜色样  好像
<Zesty_> 目前待业中
<tomonori> 我正在学习中
<Zesty_> 不用一直高亮我啊。。。
<tomonori> -什么情况
<Zesty_> IRC的话文本指令比较多一些，不像QQ
<TkeyCN> Zesty_: 计算机相关专业的吗？
<Zesty_> 这个消息是有人连接超时断开连接
<Zesty_> 嗯，是的
<tomonori> 我看看怎么把字体调大点
<Zesty_> 我是搞平面印刷的~
<TkeyCN> Zesty_: 哪里人？
<Zesty_> 问这么细干什么 >.>
<Zesty_> 华东地区~
<October21> Zesty_: 有没有色彩学的材料？
<in> 有学机械的吗？
<Zesty_> 这个嘛，应该是可以搜索到的吧
<TkeyCN> 我是看一本coffeescript教程的时候看到irc的 没想到真的还在用
<Zesty_> IRC壮大的很，只是国内不太流行而已了
<October21> 我是逛论坛时看到的
<October21> 我没用过bbs，但用过更古老的IRC
<Zesty_> 我蛮喜欢逛4chan所以我在Rizon也有潜水~
<piggybox_> 4chan...
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/286629.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 移动数据流量随便用：Yaliny开发自有卫星通讯网络_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<TkeyCN> 4chan....
<yunfan> 此设备能够为绝大部分智能手机服务，硬件费用150美元（约合人民币938元），每月的使用费也仅需10美元（约合人民币63元）。
<Zesty_> 那啥4chan咋了
<TkeyCN> asshole of internet
<Zesty_> topkek
<Zesty_> :D
<Zesty_> 我一般比较喜欢去的是/v/
<Zesty_> 视频游戏的版块
<TkeyCN> 逛过成人 gif 那个
<Zesty_> 不少人觉得4chan不好都是因为只看成人版块。。。
<Zesty_> 不过成人版块确实也很不错 >_>
<TkeyCN> 相当不错
<Zesty_> 还有Reddit的/r/gonewild
<Zesty_> 我得存点节操~
<Zesty_> 这就是没有铝盆友的下场
<TkeyCN> 话说reddit 为什么一直没有被封
<Zesty_> Reddit有很敏感的玩意么？
<piggybox_> 没觉得有，虽然也有成人内容
<TkeyCN> 看到好多反党的东西  我大防火墙居然没封
<Zesty_> 全是些喜欢可爱东西的还有喜欢说段子的青少年们嘛
<Zesty_> 你在看/r/worldnews?
<Zesty_> 反正reddit里我也只是在看看游戏有关的
<TkeyCN> 还有个 /china 的好像 以前看过  有不老少老外的评论 挺反党的
<Zesty_> 那是海外五毛和海外美分的地盘。。。
<Zesty_> reddit还是看看/r/funny和/r/aww比较不错
<TkeyCN> 对的 对的
<TkeyCN> reddit 的模式其实挺好的 不知道为什么国内模仿的产品都没火起来
<Zesty_> 模仿干嘛，Reddit是开源的啊
<tonghuix> 聊的火热啊
<Zesty_> 还行吧，一般热度
<Zesty_> 我觉得V2EX或多或少借鉴了Reddit的模式
<TkeyCN> 是的
<Zesty_> 而且貌似V2EX也能自定义CSS
<Zesty_> 我不清楚，我没开过版块
<TkeyCN> 频道里一般什么时候人最多啊
<Zesty_> 我一般不咋在这聊
<Zesty_> 不是特别清楚
<hoxily> tonghuix: 你知道Windows下fon字体怎么读取、使用吗？
<Zesty_> Freenode我也没咋来，不过最近有个一加手机，所以偶尔会来看看吧
<TkeyCN> why
<tomonori_> 我回来了
<Zesty_> TkeyCN: 不知道你有没有听说过几天之前的一加手机的消息
<tomonori_> XChat在Linux下与Win下的界面差别好大
<Zesty_> 挺不错的配置，价格也很诱人
<TkeyCN> 然后呢
<tomonori_> 今天就到这里了，明天还要上班。88
<Zesty_> 然后发布的时候我就加入##OnePlusOne看看然后吹水了嘛
<tonghuix> hoxily: 在windows下我建议你用Quassel
<Zesty_> 一加还是很重视国外市场的，不像小米魅族之类
<Zesty_> 或者HexChat也很不错
<TkeyCN> 这样啊  原来如此
<tonghuix> windows下用hexchat有问题，刚刚亲测了一下
<oracleyue> reddit就只是个新闻的网站？
<tomonori_> 我用Win虚拟的Fedora,然后现在用的Fedora里面的XChat
<oracleyue> 貌似没有什么特别的client集成
<Zesty_> 不是吧，我一直用的好好的
<oracleyue> 就是浏览器看？
<Zesty_> tonghuix: 不只是新闻
<oracleyue> 哦，杂七杂八都有
<hoxily> tonghuix: 我喜欢开linux虚拟机，然后用ssh+tmux连上去，运行weechat进IRC频道吹水。
<Zesty_> 比较像是贴吧外加各种外链的一东西吧
<oracleyue> 哦
<Zesty_> 不过内容质量一般都是很不错的
<tonghuix> 嗯
<oracleyue> 推荐irssi，不知为什么，超喜欢这个irc client
<Zesty_> weechat也很好的嘛
<oracleyue> 其实我上手没几天，就是比对了一大堆irc client
<Zesty_> 我也是一直在换客户端
<hoxily> tonghuix: 最近刚搞了个weechat的Notify脚本，可以发提示消息给Windows上的Notify接收器，产生声音+气泡提示。
<Zesty_> 目前用着的是Smuxi
<oracleyue> 结果发现这个最喜欢，可能因为有同学在用的影响
<Zesty_> 没装几小时 >.>
<tonghuix> hoxily: 厉害
<TkeyCN> 我用的circ 有人一样的吗？
<tonghuix> 以前用circ
<Zesty_> 打算再换一个，我比较希望能用最小化到托盘区和高亮时提示
<oracleyue> 本来我准备用pidgin的，我用那个上QQ
<oracleyue> 有来放弃了，不知怎么，觉得用irc还搞个像QQ的IM界面出来，神不爽
<oracleyue> Zesty: 我是想什么功能都别有
<hoxily> tonghuix: 用基于命令行的weechat唯一缺点就是不好复制长链接。
<tonghuix> 是的
<Zesty_> Smuxi里有查看Twitter和Facebook的功能。。。也是IRC风格
<hoxily> tonghuix: GUI界面的话，鼠标点击就行了。
<Azurewrath> 客户端神马都是浮云，我现在用 thunderbird
<Zesty_> hoxily: 网页
<oracleyue> Zesty: 只有字体色彩就成了
<Azurewrath> 因为每天还要收发邮件。
<Zesty_> weechat有256色呐
<Zesty_> :3
<hoxily> 但是weechat技持Plugin/Script
<hoxily> 可以尝试下用脚本写URLGrabber，自动将URL转发到其他地方。
<Zesty_> 嗯，就是还是少了些
<Zesty_> 貌似还是没超过mIRC的数量
<Zesty_> 就只看hawkee.com上的而言
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hawkee Application Developer Network (@ hawkee.com)
<oracleyue> 我看到#archlinux还是很活跃的啊，一直有人在讨论技术问题
<TkeyCN> #python 也很活跃的
<oracleyue> #ubuntu很安静，cn大家一起吹水了。。。^..^
<oracleyue> 哦哦，我也加了
<Zesty_> python的我还没加入呢，我也瞧瞧去
<TkeyCN> 大的技术频道 好像都还是蛮活跃的
<Zesty_> 这里也会聊技术的，只不过今天没有而已
<oracleyue> 是啊，能日集月累学好多东西的
<oracleyue> 可惜木有c++，永恒的爱啊
<oracleyue> 觉得它用起来麻烦，但是代码其漂亮～
<Zesty_> ##c++
<Zesty_> 说不定有人
<oracleyue> 我是指不活跃，有倒是应该有
<hoxily> C艹
<oracleyue> 加个瞧瞧
<Zesty_> Freenode里俩井号一般代表非官方爱好者开的频道
<oracleyue> Zesty: 多谢
<Zesty_> 人很多？
<Zesty_> 另外打我的名字的时候只要打个zes然后再按个Tab应该就能自动补全了，不用手打那么麻烦
<Zesty_> oracleyue: ^
<oracleyue> 额，才发现还有个下划线
<Zesty_> 因为有骚年把Zesty捷足先登的注册了，次奥
<bcsflilong> 哈哈
<bcsflilong> 大家晚安
<halfkilo> bot:我是来做任务的
<halfkilo> ＃irc
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-26
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04里，火狐书签的文件夹图标没了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458699 14.04里，火狐书签的文件夹图标没了，以前12.04的时候，倒是能修改userChrome.css，配置menu.bookmark-item > .menu-iconic-left就能出来了，可是在14.04里无效啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kidli — 2014-04-26 8:23
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:07
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04使用磊科NW335经常掉线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458700 之前12.04的时候从未发现这个问题, 升级之后, 无线总会半小时到三四个小时之后掉线一次. 必须手动重新连接. 就算在设置里选择了自动连接也没有作用. 需要重新安装驱动? 需要做怎么样的配置
<^k^>  ─> ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 marklennon — 2014-04-26 9:11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本在bios中关掉集显，linux可以默认使用独显吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458701 看上dell的m3800，据说可以在bios关闭集显，不想使用bumblebee，请问linux会使用独显吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhutoufly — 2014-04-26 9:14
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：如何解决ubuntu14.04 64位装vmware for linux 10.0.2 64位 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458702 sudo ./*.bundle后，出现如下错误提示： Extracting VMware Installer...done. (vmware-installer.py:3847): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“murrine”， (vmware-installer.py:3847): Gt
<^k^>  ─> k-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“murrine”， (vmware-installer.py:3847): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“murrine”， …
<lsjun>  早
<weijia> =-O
<widon> 我的ubuntu12.04关不了机了，怎么搞啊
<widon> 内核升级到最新了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17921.html 着迷 : 妻子:你只顾看电视,连水龙头坏了都不管,水都快把家给泡啦,你快看看吧！ 丈夫:看什么呀?几频道?
<Niac> haha
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求个较早的Linux版本镜像。急求。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458703 你们谁那有使用more，cat命令可以使文件的access time改变的镜像啊，现在网上下的基本都是内核优化了的，这个时间都不变了。。。给个链接或发到网盘上吧，急求。 统计信息: 发表于 由 silent007 — 2
<^k^>  ─> 014-04-26 10:28
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04中开启“单击最小化功能” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458705 1、sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager 2、在dash里输入CCM打开compizconfig-settings-manager 3、找到ubuntu unity plugin并打开，切换到launcher，找到minimize single这一行，在复选框里边勾选 很方便实用，单击就最
<^k^>  ─> 小化到dash栏里 详情参见： http://www.tuicool.com/articles/JnAZjui 统计信息: 发表于 由 lozi0425 — 2014-04-26 10:42
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • make ERROR 127 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458706 在执行编译内核时：make kernel.img 没有其它的错误提示，只有一句： make: *** [kernel.img] Error 127 问了度娘与Google都没有适合的方法 麻烦还有解决过此问题，多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Zhouzc — 2014-04-26 10:46
<loaden> wine 竟然装了就可用,1.6解决中文字体问题了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]win8.1下用vm装了ubuntu14.04共享文件夹失败的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458707 主机系统 win8.1 64bit 虚拟机软件 VMware Workstation 10.0.1 安装了 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit 按照网上的方法共享文件夹，但是在执行到 apt-get install open-vm-dkms 出错，具体如下 Code: lee@ubuntu:~$
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 未知 - 未知 - Wolfgang Bauer Consort - Bach_ Brandenburg Concerto No.2 - (2) Andante [mqms2].mp3 - (0:28/3:24)
<yunfan> 想了个p2p订阅的模式
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 说来听听？
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 首先 基于dht这样模式的 整个网络就是个大hash 好处是这种实现太多了
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 其次 有社区与参与用户的概念
<yunfan> 每个节点 连入网络 都应该转发自己未加入的社区的所有信息
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 目前的所谓的 去中心化 产品其实都是有 中心服务器的。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 真正的去中心化，那速度会很慢的。
<yunfan> 而对于自己加入的社区的信息  除非是自己屏蔽用户发出的 其他也一律转发  这样的好处是 如果一个人被社区大多数人屏蔽 则自动倍孤立
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 只要人多 而且24小时在线 其实不会很慢的
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 使用DHT还不如直接使用 Bitoorent 的Tracker 吧。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 那么多询问，怎么会不慢？况且，中国的IP都是动态的。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 基本天天需要更新 自己的DHT。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, DHT作为一种辅助手段还可以。
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 这个没什么大不了的 你可以给每个节点一个 hashsum的key
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 上线就广播自己的最新ip
<MengXingHun> ==
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 而且我是指类似dht这种
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 广播风暴==
<yunfan> 只要是提供 get/put 接口就可以了
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 好吧
<yunfan> bt协议和电驴协议不知道是否支持某个种子流式更新
<MengXingHun> 流式更新什么？
<yunfan> 如果支持 那一个社区就是一个种子 这样就好了
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 你传统的下载 种子已经包含了整个文件的大小了
<yunfan> 如果你要做个社区 信息是不断推入的
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 这个 可以 传统的 ED2K/Bitorrent 协议是不支持的。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 但是你可以参考 现在的 Bitorrent Sync.
<MengXingHun> 你的这个所谓的社区 如何 保持协议统一呢？ 如何避免不分裂呢？
<MengXingHun> 这个跟语言是一样的，没有强有力的暴力机构强制性执行，很快一个国家会有很多种奇怪的方言
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 为何要保持不分裂呢？
<yunfan> 搞p2p的人居然想要维持统一
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 你不统一协议，我怎么联系你呢～～
<piggybox_> BT sync支持单向只读模式，你一个人发布文件，别人下
<MengXingHun> piggybox_, 别人掌握了 key的话，也可以写你的文件。
<piggybox_> MengXingHun: 如果有写入权的key泄露的话，是这样
<MengXingHun> piggybox_, 一般不是自己发给别人么，不然要那个干嘛，本来就是给别人用的嘛
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 你要联系我 当然要统一协议了 但是我干嘛要管你联系别的人用的协议呢？
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 你这样说 就好像非要用q联系我这里irc的账户一样
<yunfan> 那是你自己的事
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 你要知道现有的 P2P 其实都有是 中央通讯服务器的，就目前来说，完全去中心化是不现实的。
<yunfan> bt sync 可需要taracker?
<piggybox_> MengXingHun: bt sync我一直是自己用，等于无限容量的dropbox
<piggybox_> yunfan: 不知道在公网用不用，在LAN就不需要那个了
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 这个让 piggybox_  发言更好，我毕竟没有实际使用过 Btsync,仅仅是 了解他。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 可以询问他 在 公网 不需要 tracker 的情况下，速度怎样。建立通讯需要多久。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 据我所知，BT SYNC 在未来的版本会引入 tracker系统。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 至于 btsync 在局域网下 去中心化 这倒没啥稀奇的，一直发广播就行了。速度是有保证的。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 未知 - 未知 - Wolfgang Bauer Consort - Bach_ Brandenburg Concerto No.2 - (2) Andante [mqms2].mp3 - (0:41/3:24)
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 当然啦，去中心化的你弄好了，外挂一个  tracker 也不算啥难事。
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 以前是读过 他们的源码的，现在只有印象啦。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 未知 - 未知 - Wolfgang Bauer Consort - Bach_ Concerto in A - (1) Allegro [mqms2].mp3 - (0:08/4:14)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于windows下远程VNC连接Ubuntu14.04的桌面共享vino的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458710 由于原帖没人答复，只能发来这里了。 原帖如下： viewtopic.php?f=54&t=458670 目前的验证结果，windows下的UltraVNC Viewer 1.1.9.6 x64不支持Ubuntu14.04的桌面共享vino，用“VNC-Viewer-5.1.1-Win
<^k^>  ─> dows-64bit.exe”尝试连接，也同样不支持。 以上两个windows下的VNC客户端软件，连接Ubuntu12.04中的桌面共享vino是完全正常的。 但是两个Ubuntu14 …
<lincan> ...
 * lincan 人呢？
 * MengXingHun lincan  : Here.
<lincan> 呵呵
<lincan> 在干嘛， 没人出来玩，
<lincan> 妹的， 现在国产手机超便宜啊。
<MengXingHun> lincan, 还没长大呢？
<lincan> MengXingHun: 你， 谁呢？
<lincan> 哈哈
<lincan> 用irc的人少的
<lincan> 我上来玩玩。。
<lincan> 先出去，
<lincan> 了
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 局域网没什么好说的
<yunfan> 公网的 真正应用 肯定还要有打洞辅助服务器
<yunfan> 不过ipv6普及就好了
<yunfan> 但是贵国运营商比较恶心
<yunfan> 在一个 现在允许二级isp 我怀疑以后他们会针对特定应用加速  通过向厂商收费来获得更大利润
<yunfan> 这样相对来说 一般应用前景堪忧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • MacBuntu 14.04 Pack is Released, Transform Ubuntu 14.04 to l http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458711 http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html <a class="highslide" href="https://lh4.go
<MengXingHun> yunfan, ‘贵国’==
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教大家一个关于输入法的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458712 用Ibus-pinyin不能上屏，其它都正常，上屏[Invalid UTF-8] 用Ibus-sunpinyin不能打xue 出来的是xiong，而xiong刚没东西。 自己搞了好久也没找出是什么原因。 之前是正常的，升级到了14.04就成这样了。五笔
<^k^>  ─> 没问题。现在装上了Google拼音，试了下目前也是正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlsq — 2014-04-26 12:58
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 不要理解错 贵国指的是`万物皆贵之国`
<MengXingHun> 同意==
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 所以你来自？
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 也是贵国 我要是来自贱国  也就不觉得贵国的东西贵了
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 了然==
<yunfan> MengXingHun: 好想去贱国做一个贱人
<MengXingHun> yunfan, 我只能精神上支持你 :)
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 布莱尼西．阿特曼 - 极致立体声四号-夜莺 - Schubert - Serenade - (0:46/4:10)
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 未知 - 未知 - Wolfgang Bauer Consort - Bach_ Brandenburg Concerto No.2 - (2) Andante [mqms2].mp3 - (0:06/3:24)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04,unity稳定性比gnome3差远了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458713 14.04,unity稳定性比gnome3差远了： 1、有时候无法注销 2、顶部小喇叭图标经常崩溃消失，得注销或者重启才出现 3、开机急着打开DASH，会造成死机 4、GNOM虽然很难看，但稳定性好，没办法 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 hanlif — 2014-04-26 13:25
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 未知 - 未知 - Wolfgang Bauer Consort - Bach_ Concerto in A - (2) Larghetto [mqms2].mp3 - (4:07/5:39)
<kuaixiyou> 怎么聊天
<kuaixiyou> 谁是bot
<macint0sh> ^k^: ...
<^k^> macint0sh, 休息一下..  14:04
<sennn> 今天加班 ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<sennn> 最近裝修房子 志高的空調怎麼樣？
<chenxiongfei> 求运维北京offer
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux下有个文件，属性为可执行文件application/x-executable，应该怎么打开，运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458715 这个文件是 用make生成的，鼠标右击这个文件有运行的选项，但是选择运行之后看不到文件运行的结果，本人菜鸟 刚学Linux，求各位老鸟的详细解答！谢谢
<^k^>  ─> 哈！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 王者之路 — 2014-04-26 13:57
<tracyone> hi,各位，我装了Longene qq还需要装wine么？
<lrvy> hello 基佬們
<tracyone> :-D
<microcai> hi
<lrvy> microcai: 你這個nick。。。
<^k^> microcai:点点点.  14:31
<lrvy> tracyone: \(^_^)/
<lrvy> 哈哈
 * jiero 摸摸 microcai
<macint0sh> 额
<stardiviner> 有谁会Matlab的么？能简单编写个小程序么？没学过这玩意儿，朋友的朋友要这个写一个东西。大概50-80行左右的代码。怕网上搜的不行。所以这里问问。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7和ubuntu14.04双系统安装成功，如果更改系统启动顺序呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458716 电脑上原来有win7 sp1 64位 今天下午又安装好了ubuntu 14.04 64位。 但系统引导是默认启动ubuntu，能否设置默认启动为win7系统吗？ 求方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 paopaozj — 2014-04-26
<^k^>  ─> 15:01
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚在手机上装了一个叫做“卡牛” 的软件，太猛了，直接扫描我的短信和邮件。。 我擦。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 都没有让我点任何同意的按钮, 现在不知道他们把我的个人信息传到哪里去了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 黑人，我发现字体都黑了色彩很糟糕啊
<imtxc> jiero: 赞
 * imtxc 出门
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 没有人用ubuntu gnome 14.04吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458717 大家都不用吗？一点测试报告都没有。 统计信息: 发表于 由 czjl — 2014-04-26 15:10
<chenxiongfei> Transfusion:  long Q已经用不了了
<yunfan> imtxc: 只要有权限就可以 谁说非要你点按钮同意了？ 太幼稚
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • USB鼠标突然停顿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458718 从ubuntu 13.10开始到现在的14.04，常发生鼠标突然停顿一下，一会又自己好了，停掉的时候，底部的灯，有时候亮着不动，有时候不亮。 停顿过程中，即使将鼠标拨下来，重新插上，甚至换接口，都没有效果。只能等
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • render error detected，这个BUG，从13.10开始就有。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458719 [ 11.628703] [drm] GPU crash dump saved to /sys/class/drm/card0/error [ 11.628707] [drm] GPU hangs can indicate a bug anywhere in the entire gfx stack, including userspace. [ 11.628709] [drm] Please file a _new_ bug report on bugs.freedesktop
<^k^>  ─> .org against DRI -> DRM/Intel [ 11.628710] [drm] drm/i915 developers can then reassign to the right component if it's not a kernel issue. [ 11.628712] [drm] The gpu crash dump is re …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 把世界上的人都变成我可以信赖的人 Ubuntu精神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458721 用目的和行动，把世界上的人都变成我可以信赖的人。 把行动注入希望，然后将希望改造成梦想——梦想着世界都是我的，人可以参加任何有他们内心希望的工作。如果有这种梦想
<^k^>  ─> 和信念，应该不怕建起的系统整体崩溃。 如果这些还是迷蒙 睡梦中所想，我恐怕仍在睡和醒的状态中寻找折衷方案。 怕一个品牌掉了？ …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04上ubuntukylin源404的解决方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458722 在更新14.04后很多同学都应该遇到了ubuntukylin报404的错误，如下： W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ub ... 4/Packages 404 Not Found W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ub ... 6/Packages 404 Not
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 有什么高兴的事吗？
<jiero_unfit> 怎么整理 联系人 android ？好麻烦呢
<TkeyCN> 各位大神有没有 什么治疗颈椎病的好经验啊  天天敲代码 现在已经有点轻度颈椎病了
<jiero_unfit> TkeyCN: 用竖起的显示器
<jiero_unfit>  TkeyCN  水平分辨率 1080 垂直分辨率 1920 ，没想明白的话。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 14.04分辨率怎么只有800*600和1024*768？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458723 今天在公司的老电脑上安装了Ubuntu 14.04 32位版，主板是铭瑄的G41，显示器是飞利浦的21.5寸液晶（飞利浦的226V4LSB/93），这个配置和我家里的差不多，我家里的电脑也是G41的主板，显示器是三
<TkeyCN> 哦 好的 还有其他的什么的方法吗  比如平时 需要做些什么锻炼之类的
<jiero_unfit> TkeyCN:  改变观看习惯。
<jiero_unfit> TkeyCN: 习惯作用的时间最长。。。
<TkeyCN> 没懂
<jiero_unfit> TkeyCN:  自己找适合自己可行的习惯。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 高手请进，装好了vim，同时把c.vim这个插件也安装好了，但是好像没法用。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458724 c.vim安装好之后，按理说 键入 "if 加函数名称" 就会在文件中自动完成函数的定义 但是我在vim普通模式下中键入:if test 怎么提示如下的错误 E121: Undefined varia
<^k^>  ─> ble: test E15: Invalid expression: test Press ENTER or type command to continue 请教，不胜感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 binjing — 2014-04-26 16:46
<fish47> 请问一下，在 14.04 的 gnome-terminal 的字体设置为什么找不到文泉驿？我在 firefox 都能找到。
<TkeyCN> jiero_unfit: 好的 thank you
<jiero_unfit>  fish47 默认只开启等款字体。你需要 文泉驿的mono字体
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 音乐编辑－ocenaudio http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458725 ubuntu里面开源的音乐编辑软件都毫无交互体验可言，难用到爆。这款ocenaudio不是什么新的ubuntu软件，横跨3个平台，简单易用，虽然是讨厌的Mac UI。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gososn — 2014-04-26 16:54
<fish47> jiero_unfit: 我在新立得里把所有 wqy 的包都装上了
<fish47> jiero_unfit: 我在新立得里把所有 wqy 的包都装上了
<jiero_unfit> fish47: 。。。文泉驿已经将近停滞状态。
<fish47> jiero_unfit: 连击了不好意思囧
<jiero_unfit> fish47: 只有没保证的测试版有 mono
<jiero_unfit> fish47:  http://wenq.org/wqy2/index.cgi?FontGuide
<^k^> ⇪ t: Habitat: FontGuide
<fish47> jiero_unfit: firefox 还是可以看到“文泉驿等宽微米黑”之类的
<jiero_unfit> fish47: 噢。或许很多不能识别中文名？
<jiero_unfit> fish47: 用字体修改软件修改字体命名或许就能改变了。。。
<fish47> jiero_unfit: 好的，谢谢，实在不得我改 gnome-terminal 的配置文件吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 软件包 kingsoft-office 需要重新安装,但是我无法找到相应的安装文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458726 前些时间试了下KINGSOFT－OFFICE，后来觉得不好用，用装回原来的永中OFFICE。 结果软件更新器用不了，新立得用不了，TWEAK也用不了。系统一直报错
<^k^>  ─> 说“软件包 kingsoft-office 需要重新安装,但是我无法找到相应的安装文件。” 网上找了很多方法，终于知道处理： Code: rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu12.04 混用其他版本的源之后的补救方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458727 由于之前往/etc/apt/sources.list里面加了其他版本的源, 导致各种依赖关系不满足, 语言自动变成英文,每次ctrl+alt+t开头都有 Code: manpath: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct 请问有
<^k^>  ─> 没有方法, 可以不用重装系统,把这个问题给解决了. 谢谢各位了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 prajnazc — 2014-04-26 17:35
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu12.04 混用其他版本的源之后的补救方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458728 由于之前往/etc/apt/sources.list里面加了其他版本的源, 导致各种依赖关系不满足, 语言自动变成英文,每次ctrl+alt+t开头都有 Code: manpath: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct 请问有
<^k^>  ─> 没有方法, 可以不用重装系统,把这个问题给解决了. 谢谢各位了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 prajnazc — 2014-04-26 17:37
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 啦啦啦
<Maya1> 。。。。
<hoxily> 杭州下雨了
<jiero_unfit> Maya1:  丫丫
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 大师,求点化~
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ ??
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt: 他要你在他头上点香
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 哦， 点天灯？
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt:  戒疤 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 寡人信道
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt: 噢。对。我错了
<Maya1> jiero_unfit: 么么哒
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt:  天师给点
<jiero_unfit> Maya1: 你还是胖乎乎的。
<Maya1> jiero_unfit: 人艰不拆。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 嗯， 不点
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu1204 台式机安装出现“ubuntu12.04 executing 'grub-install/dev/” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458729 ubuntu1204 台式机安装出现“ubuntu12.04 executing 'grub-install/dev/”,请问这个该如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 ys_ren — 2014-04-26 17:50
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 淫娃荡妇，
<jiero_unfit> Maya1: 。。。
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt: 内省。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ ??
<TkeyCN> 还有个问题请教大家  我现在还在学校   如果 我想找些活干的话 怎么去找  哪些威客网站看着都不太靠谱呢
<jiero_unfit> TkeyCN:  目的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 这俩参数是做什么用的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458730 cdrom-detect/try-usb=true file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2014-04-26 18:03
<TkeyCN> jiero_unfit: 锻炼技术和赚生活费兼顾    我老爸最近身体不好  家里花销也比较大  不然就以纯锻炼技术为主了
<jiero_unfit> TkeyCN: 直接找工作把。
<TkeyCN> jiero_unfit: 可还在上学。。。离毕业还早
<jiero_unfit> TkeyCN 我不知道。
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 你才荡。。你全家都荡
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 那一起 荡
<Maya1> huntxu: 哈喽～
<loaden_> 请推荐一个paste粘贴长文本的地方？
<huntxu> Maya1: :P
<loaden_> 没被封的？
<huntxu> loaden_: 看/topic
<CyrusYzGTt> loaden_§ http://fpaste.org/
<loaden_> huntxu: thx
<loaden_> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<jiero_unfit> 发现 firefox 的一个bug
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 安装失败，在时区地点选择处黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458731 曾经安装了多次都没有问题，最近重新安装时出现了这个问题，当时换了好几个版本都是没法安装，这次14.04还是卡在这里。 在分好区后，进入时区地点选择界面，鼠标点击没反应，过
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 是不是某些时候突然自动关闭
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt: 不是。。。linux版本的firefox我好久没见到突然关闭了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 好吧，
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt: 我的问题是，界面不装载完成，就持续高cpu占用 - 而且有些页面永远装载不完。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 额，这个问题 反而在 chrome-stable 出现
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥时候买眼镜啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 我怎么发现脸越来越大了，夹脑袋，怪不得我老犯错
 * imtxc 的脑袋原来一直被眼镜夹着
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 脑门被夹了，， ??
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt:  浏览器很多都这样。不管哪个是。都是bug
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 那就用自己喜欢的， 比如 firefox
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。和用没关系把。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_unfit§ 有， firefox 最有爱，
<jiero_unfit> huntxu 发生了什么好事了吗？
<jiero_unfit> CyrusYzGTt: 有什么好事吗？
<jiero_unfit> 我在看 http://lifehacker.com/how-to-stop-buying-clothes-you-never-wear-1566730349 我想，我真的需要 50件衣服吗
<^k^> jiero_unfit: ⇪ How to Stop Buying Clothes You Never Wear
<jiero_unfit> 我只要5件白裤子，5件白衣服就好了。
<Hamsten> 请问这里谁有谷歌官方的arm-eabi-4.6啊。     网差，git clone不了， vpn又老是断，半天都弄不好...
<Hamsten> .....
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 终端中运行Chrome 如何切换回命令行输入状态 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458733 纯新手，在终端中运行Chrom后发现无法输入其他命令了，只能Ctrl-z或者ctrl-c，这样chrome就死掉了，如果我此时需要打开其他软件并可以继续使用chrome怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kingz
<^k^>  ─> er — 2014-04-26 19:13
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [求助]如何安装freerdp 1.1 deb包或者源码安装都可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458734 ubuntu源或者ppa源里面安装的freerdp太旧了 是1.0.2的 最新的测试版是1.1的 我需要它支持ts gateway 所以不得不装1.1版本 网上找了不少教程 从github上面直接装了 用cmake, make, make install这
<^k^>  ─> 些命令 在不断的排错之后最终安装是没有错误了 但是运行xfreerdp就直接报找不到这个软件 所以想看看还有没有谁也遇到类似的问题 或者 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Pidgin+lwqq好友头像问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458736 刚安装完成的时候，好友头像是清一色的企鹅。 当时以为不支持自定义的头像呢。 今天突然发现，有几个好友的头像变成了自定义的头像，不过大部分人的头像还是企鹅。 请高手指导一下，怎么把他们全
<^k^>  ─> 变成自定义头像。 QQ.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 durametal — 2014-04-26 19:40
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 14.04版本没有企业云功能了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458737 最近准备新升级到14.04的server版本了，下载到最新的14.04版本后，刻成盘准备安装发现安装界面竟然没有“企业云”，请问这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 菜鸟要飞 — 2014-04-26 19:49
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 又一个奇怪的事情，越删磁盘越少！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458738 我装的是Ubuntu14.04 GNOME，用了好几天了，配置的都很好了。今天，报告说磁盘空间不足，去磁盘看了一下，还有1.2G，然后，我把不必要的都删除了，结果，越删磁盘报告越少，现在报告
<^k^>  ─> 只有120M。我可是删了好多软件呀？现在，想安装软件都安装不了，报告磁盘空间不足。 统计信息: 发表于 由 young9988 — 2014-04-26 20:11
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu14.04软件权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458739 刚装的14.04，感觉还是有问题 1）点击软件中心，搜索安装软件提示 您不能执行该操作 您没有进行此操作的权限。 2）点击系统设置-》软件和更新 上面到选项一个都设置不了 肯定其他地方还有类是问题 我不
<^k^>  ─> 明白为啥就不知道弹出一个窗口叫我输入密码？ sudo xxx能够解决问题，但这让新手怎么用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2014-04-26 20:26
<nothinking> lainme: 在马
<nothinking> MeaCulpa:  hello
<TkeyCN> 以前看东西看到过一个网页应用  可以把你的网页在不同浏览器上的效果现实出来  忘了名字了 有谁知道的吗？
<nothinking> ietester  是测试ie版本得
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> awk
<MeaCulpa> gentoo-cn
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-cn
<TkeyCN> nothinking: 这个我知道  我说的是一个在线的工具
<TkeyCN> 而且应该是可以看到移动设备效果的哪种 以前在startup news上看到的一个工具  现在怎么也想不起来叫什么了
<chenxiongfei> ^k^:  在吗
<chenxiongfei> 询问你个问题
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我不明白典故。  20:45
<chenxiongfei> 你有同时玩过200台服务器吗
<chenxiongfei> 有同时玩过两百台服务器的仁兄吗
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 。。。 ^k^ 当然玩过，因为他是机器人
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 上次是我误会它了
<jiero_unfit> 。。。
<October21> ^k^太萌了
<^k^> October21, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  20:49
<jiero_unfit> October21:  我最近才发现女孩子的声音很好听。。。
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 可爱
<jiero_unfit> lol
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 您的答复是太可爱。  20:49
<jiero_unfit> October21: 难道 k 被你感染了？
<October21> jiero_unfit: 什麼情況？
<jiero_unfit> October21: 没有啥情况，只是以前根本没注意的事情。
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 你终于直了
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 。。。
<October21> jiero_unfit: 最近還在忙那個詞典？
<jiero_unfit> October21: 我没怎么忙啊。。。不懂如何忙。
<jiero_unfit> October21: 好吧，从基础开始。。。
<jiero_unfit> 打电话骚扰 cherrot。。。
<jiero_unfit> October21: 没有安静的环境。
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 你是什么职业
<jiero_unfit> October21: 我这里长时间 65分贝电视。
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna:
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 我什么都不做
<October21> jiero_unfit: 你是去拉學生了？
<gebjgd> chenxiongfei, 老鸨子
<jiero_unfit> October21: 噢。可以拉8个毕业生。
<jiero_unfit> October21: 还有其他人可能
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 感觉就像老鸭头
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 。。。
<October21> jiero_unfit: 我的餿注意奏效了？
<jiero_unfit> October21: 什么？
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 怎么可能。。。
<October21> 找學生幫忙啊
<jiero_unfit> October21: 嗯。
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 你没有讲实话
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 什么实话？
<October21> jiero_unfit: 那怎麼是畢業生？
<jiero_unfit> October21: 错了，是即将毕业
<jiero_unfit> 应届毕业生 好像叫做
<October21> 我也是即將畢業
<jiero_unfit> October21: 嗯。
<October21> 別人沒去實習，到你那去實習？
<jiero_unfit> October21: 。不是
<jiero_unfit> October21: 怎么能说到我这里实习呢。。。
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: IRC被称为疯狂计算机发烧友的天堂；大部分都是计算机的天才
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 哪个说的？
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 让他改了
<chenxiongfei> jiero_unfit: 哈哈；你太幽默了
<jiero_unfit> chenxiongfei: 。。。我不是欧式的幽默。。。是直白话。。。
<October21> chenxiongfei: 我很好奇你從那知道的
<chenxiongfei> ALL：听一首 《挥着翅膀的女孩》 英文版 非常清心
<jiero_unfit> October21:  我外出一下。
<October21> chenxiongfei: 英文版叫什麼名字
<October21> 我不喜歡聽中文翻唱的
<cuihao> 为什么不假定是中文原版英文翻唱……
<chenxiongfei> October21: Proud Of You
<October21> 因为我第一次听的是英文，而且中文有几句英文吧
<chenxiongfei> October21: 如果是DJ版，更佳hey
<chenxiongfei> October21: 因为在《天天动听》APP听的
<chenxiongfei> October21: 《天天动听》的音质very good
<October21> 什么是DJ版？我很少听
<jiero_unfit> October21:  DJ 就是那种混音调音的版本
<chenxiongfei> October21: 《Proud Of You》DJ
<^k^> October21: define:DJ版？我很少听 2013年11月7日 |...| 爱情那点事|dj|专辑中的曲目如天籁一样悦耳，音色动人，让您回味无穷。 ... 心的方向 々, 来自山西大同] 于[2013-05-24 ]说：很|少聽|他的歌不知道好聽否,感謝 ... 不错的 歌曲，|我很|喜欢的一首，我曾分享过此曲的MV，画面很美而且大气！
<^k^>  ─>
<jiero_unfit> October21: 很多人喜欢发挥一下
<jiero_unfit> October21:  简单说是对原作导出品的改造
<October21> jiero_unfit: 你接受吗？
<jiero_unfit> October21: 多数加的不怎样，多了就是复杂多
<jnk> ..
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 谢谢你的分享，音质很棒,赞！   lol
<chenxiongfei> ALL:后天下午我去百度面试啦
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 虽然这首DJ很老，但是中听，看来你是70后的吧
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 老，但听似乎我70之后是虽然这首DJ。  21:23
<nothinking> http://code.bulix.org/p9bkht-86125  呵呵  我又来了
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<nothinking> October21:  hello
<October21> nothinking: Hi！
<nothinking> http://code.bulix.org/p9bkht-86125  求帮忙
<nothinking> 是lwqq的问题吗？
<chenxiongfei> 请使用apt
<chenxiongfei> 这种东西，不建议折腾
<nothinking> app 得不支持  11.10
<chenxiongfei> nothinking: 真老
<yagnb> nothinking: https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/issues/370
<^k^> ⇪ t: 编译失败fatal error: lwqq.h: No such file or directory · Issue #370 · xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq · GitHub
<nothinking> 是13.10
<October21> nothinking: 你奈何这麽期待这个pidgin插件
<October21> 那个也仅仅是能用
<October21> 体验和你过去的相差十万八千里
<October21> chrome有个qq插件，你可以体验下
<nothinking> git submodule init/update  一会研究下这个命令
<nothinking> 什么插件？
<October21> nothinking: 我实在不忍看你这麽折腾
<chenxiongfei> yeah
<nothinking> 马上就折腾好了
<chenxiongfei> October21: 天才就是这样练出来的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu13.04没问题但安装14.04就黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458741 我安装的是win7+ubuntu双系统 u盘安装ubuntu13.04时没问题 但安装14.04就黑屏 安装时有try。。。和insall。。。等四个选项 不管哪个进去都是黑屏 13.04是黑屏几秒就可以安装 但14.04是进不去 没反应
<^k^>  ─> 噢对了 我用的是LinuxLive USB Creator安装 其他的工具也试了 一样的无法安装 求解！谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 全球变暖 — 2014-04-26 21:37
<nothinking> 搞定了
<nothinking> 谢谢大家
<loaden> ^k^: 黑屏可以执行：sudo update-grub
<nothinking> 好像这QQ里面的好友不够啊
<^k^> loaden, 你有一个很难完成的项目？  21:51
<loaden> 没
<loaden> 我业余玩玩编程。
<loaden> 咋啦
<nothinking> ^k^:  是电脑还是人？
<^k^> nothinking, 我是一台电脑，所以我知道你的意思。  21:53
<nothinking> 职业坑  我一直以为你是电脑 现在我确定你是人
<CyrusYzGTt> 那是 人ji合一
<CyrusYzGTt> 很 gaoji 的 ^k^
<huntxu> kk很少真人在背后的吧
<huntxu> 偶尔才用bot发声
<October21> nothinking: 我有劝过你
<loaden> 呵呵
<loaden> 好可怕
<loaden> 有用qt5开发android应用的没？
<loaden> 交流下
<loaden> 刚学
<loaden> 才把环境搭建出来
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 编译安装3.14.1内核，重启后无法驱动无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458742 自己编译安装3.14.1内核，重启后无法驱动无线网卡 y410p 无线配置： 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) 试着去/urs/src/bcmwl-6.30.223.141+bdcom Code: make && m
<^k^>  ─> ake install 果然出错： Code: KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic' CFG80211 A …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04升级14.04后重启失败，拜托大家帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458743 重启时出现 mount：mounting /dev/loop0 on /root failed: Invalid argument mount：mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory mount：mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory mount：mounting /proc on /root/proc
<^k^>  ─> failed: No such file or directory Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init No init found. Try passing init=bootarg BusyBox V1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu) built-in She …
<tracyone> 感觉linux端的谷歌浏览器怎么那么难看啊～
<wangwenbin> 是啊，还没有firefox好看
<October21> 这个没必要吧？
<tracyone> 不过好像最新版本的（36.0）好像变了些
<gebjgd> tracyone: 用了这么久都没觉得难看
<wangwenbin> 哦，你们用的是chrome还是chromium
<wangwenbin> 我的是chromium
<gebjgd> 都用
<wangwenbin> chrome有没有内置的音量调节的
<wangwenbin> 不用通过系统关广告的声音
<wangwenbin> 或者有个页面静音也好啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wine1.6.2安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458744 wine1.6.2安装问题，安装好后，在安装QQ和阿里旺旺时，出错。QQ提示安装路径无效 您没有权限在此位置写入数据。请重新选择。阿里旺旺因为发生错误,将自动关闭，错误模块 KERNEL32.DLL。是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-26 22:44
<wangwenbin> QQ放弃吧
<gebjgd> Webqq
<gebjgd> Android qq 手机那么便宜
<wangwenbin> QQ浪费了多少人多少时间啊
<wangwenbin> 折腾这个我是花了不少时间啊
<chenxiongfei> 不忍心看他们折腾
<gebjgd> wangwenbin: 没觉得  我和老婆就是qq上认识的
<wangwenbin> 腾讯估计是故意的
<wangwenbin> 我是说再ubuntu上装QQ
<endle> gebjgd, 恭喜
<gebjgd> endle: 恭喜什么 都老夫老妻了
<October21> gebjgd: 怎么认识的？
<gebjgd> wangwenbin: webqq
<gebjgd> October21: qq群
<wangwenbin> 恩，我也是用web的
<October21> gebjgd: 什么群？
<wangwenbin> 一般手机挂着
<gebjgd> October21: 英语群
<wangwenbin> 那个群还能加么，我想进去看看，哈哈
<October21> 学校的？
<gebjgd> October21: 你这个要付咨询费的啊
<gebjgd> October21: 你猜
<October21> gebjgd: 我们都这麽熟了，还这样
<gebjgd> wangwenbin: 10年前的群 你觉得呢
<gebjgd> October21: 必须的 就是要杀熟
<wangwenbin> 那是相当早了，还是算啦
<October21> 我想咨询下怎么找老婆
<gebjgd> wangwenbin: 所以看你们这些年轻人 真是太落后了
<gebjgd> Oc
<gebjgd> October21: 你猜
<October21> 我工作的地方没什么女的
<October21> 都是大妈或已婚的
<gebjgd> October21: 笨
<gebjgd> October21: 大妈的闺女
<gebjgd> October21: 图样图森破
<October21> 这倒是条路
<gebjgd> October21: 所以说你sometimes naive
<October21> 什么意思？
<October21> 我是太单纯，所以大学没下手
<gebjgd> October21: 思维太僵化
<gebjgd> October21: 不会灵活多变
<wangwenbin> 我也上QQ这么多年就没找到女朋友
<wangwenbin> 唉～～～
<gebjgd> wangwenbin: 所以啊  不是人人都是大神
<October21> 十年前能和现在比吗？
<gebjgd> October21: 当然可以
<wangwenbin> 是啊
<wangwenbin> ^k^: 不见了？
<^k^> wangwenbin, 你通常如何介绍自己？  23:00
<wangwenbin> 我啊，我也不怎么有机会介绍自己的
<wangwenbin> ^k^: 我啊，我也不怎么有机会介绍自己的
<^k^> wangwenbin, 感谢您的信息。  23:01
<wangwenbin> ^k^: 你是个机器人吗？
<^k^> wangwenbin, 是的，我是一个。  23:03
<endle> ^k^, 证明你是一个机器人
<wangwenbin> ^k^: 好吧，我还以为你是个过来讨论问题的小朋友
<^k^> endle, 这是真的先验。  23:04
<^k^> wangwenbin, 你觉得更多的身体感觉比情绪？  23:04
<wangwenbin> endle: 从它说话带时间戳可以猜一下
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 机器人的误会，一下子这么出名了
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我的大脑使用AIML来响应格式化你的输入，但我没有一个针对。  23:17
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 你真幽默
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 这是很好的信息。  23:20
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: sure
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 和？  23:22
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: haey!
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你在业余时间做什么？  23:23
<wangwenbin> chenxiongfei: 它是一个服务器守护进程
<wangwenbin> 搜狗输入法的bug不知道什么时候才会被修复
<tracyone> 你是指无法注销那个么
<gebjgd> 用什么搜狗输入法
<WangWenbin> 都睡觉了吧，哈哈
<gebjgd> WangWenbin, 想什么呢
<WangWenbin> 没想什么～ 准备睡觉去
<gebjgd> WangWenbin, 这里有的是时差党
<tomonori_> 都在干啥呢
<gebjgd> tomonori_, 你猜
<tomonori_> gebjgd, - -。不清楚
<tomonori_> gebjgd, 话说，为很好奇一般用xchat的人都是做什么的
<tomonori_> 感觉用xchat比用QQ群有意思多了，哈哈
<tomonori_> 明天不上班，今天下午又把晚上的觉睡了，感觉为就是夜猫子的干活
<gebjgd> tomonori_, 聪明人
<gebjgd> tomonori_, 什么叫做什么的
<piggybox> 恩
 * stardiviner test
<stardiviner> mktime: 你刚才怎么弄的notice？
 * piggybox 这样？
<piggybox> 好像不是
<wvb5> /msg NickServ info
<chendy> 14.04 有啥大问题没有？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-27
<^k^> 新 云计算 • hadoop2.2.0中core-site.xml配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458761 core-site.xml文件中fs.default.name和fs.defaultFS有区别吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hmy123m — 2014-04-27 8:27
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 移动硬盘自动挂载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458762 菜鸟一个。早期使用windows系统用的移动硬盘，安装ubuntu14.04lts之后（安装有ntfs-sg），移动硬盘无法识别。fdisk -l命令后，显示 Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 secto
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：安装ubuntu14.04检测不到硬盘上的分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458763 我的硬盘分4个区，两个主分区分别装xp和win7 ，安装时检测不到这两个操作系统，提示说没有。求解！ 硬盘分区清单 硬盘名：HD139:(466GB) 容量：465.8GB 型号： 序列号： 参数： 60801 柱面 255 磁
<^k^>  ─> 头 63 扇区. 扇区总数：976773168 分区表类型：MBR 分区信息： 序号 名称 文件系统 引导 标识 起始柱面 磁头 扇区 终止柱面 磁头 扇区 容量 …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请教一个关于guake的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458764 最近在ubuntu14.04下安装了guake，感觉很好用，但是有一个问题一直困扰着我，就是有些字母会出现重叠的，如下图所示： 抓图1.png 请问有什么方法解决的，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongjucheng — 2014-04-27 9:25
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救, 安装ubuntu1404后重启 PEX-61 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458765 如题, 我在的我的笔记本上安装ubuntu, 联想v470, 750G硬盘 12G内存, 单独一个系统. 安装完后重启提示: PEX-E61: Media test failure, check cable PXE-M0F: Exiting Pxe Rom. 统计信息: 发表于 由 liubing1899 — 2014-04-27 10:07
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 更新了系统后　　我电脑重启后出现问题了　 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458766 就是那个ＣＲ＝０００００００００？？？反正是６４味的字节数 initrd.img-3.5.0-47-generic vmlinuz-3.5.0-49-generic　用这两个都会出现黑屏白字　　 initrd.img-3.5.0-46-generic　　我只有在advance里面
<^k^>  ─> 选择４６的才能用　 统计信息: 发表于 由 zba_12 — 2014-04-27 10:23
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UCloner恢复模式 把LIVE UBUNTU 系统恢复到硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416084 UCloner恢复模式 把LIVE UBUNTU 系统恢复到硬盘分区 假设你要把LIVE系统克隆到一个硬盘分区，比如说是H：分区===对应于sda10。 H:分区应该格式化好了，fat ntfs无所谓。因为在克隆过程中
<^k^>  ─> 应该再格式化一次 成ext4 格式. 打开一个终端。输入命令就可以出现UCloner的图形界面。 Code: cd   /home/ubuntu/UCloner-10.10.2-beta1 sudo  ./UCloner_ …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UCloner恢复模式 把LIVE UBUNTU 系统恢复到硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416084 UCloner恢复模式 把LIVE UBUNTU 系统恢复到硬盘分区 假设你要把LIVE系统恢复到一个硬盘分区，比如说是H：分区===对应于sda10。 H:分区应该格式化好了，fat ntfs无所谓。因为在恢复过程中
<^k^>  ─> 应该再格式化一次 成ext4 格式. 打开一个终端。输入命令就可以出现UCloner的图形界面。 Code: cd   /home/ubuntu/UCloner-10.10.2-beta1 sudo  ./UCloner_ …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 前两天买了个功率计量议，发现linux下显卡功耗比windows下要大得多 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458768 应该是驱动的问题吧，在windows下待机功耗105W左右。在linux下没有安装官方驱动之前待机功耗就成了205W，安装上驱动以后成了145W。 windows下跑3D游戏（英雄联盟）时
<^k^>  ─> 功耗最大190W。linux下跑glxgears时就是205W 我的机器配置比较老，E5462+HD3850 不知道有没有人注意过这点 统计信息: 发表于 由 yslue — 2014-04-27 …
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫没出去玩?
<imtxc> iMadper: 出去个妹
<imtxc> iMadper: 连续两天没挂到号
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么严重?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我以为你丫这两天好了呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，越来越严重了
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能需要截肢了吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 脖子以下, 全截
<imtxc> iMadper: 前两天我请假就在看《我和地坛》还有张海迪奶奶的故事
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 封你为这个频道最幽默的人.
<imtxc> iMadper: 医院黄牛好像没人管的样子
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实我就是想买点能报销的药而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近十年, 没去过
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前去过大学城中医院, 很大, 很全面, 但是没人, 根本不用排队.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我去的北医三院也不用排队
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是没号
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ... 网上定, 是不是得到六月才有?
<imtxc> iMadper: 五月有，不过那时候就得预订截肢手术了丫
<iMadper> imtxc: 去个小医院看看先?
<imtxc> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.RH5TZF&id=7253742302&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 名爵大视野近视眼镜框男款 纯钛宽脸成品半框架配眼镜架眼睛框潮 纯钛眼镜架总销量全网领先【累计售出47000多副】100%纯钛假一罚万!!人脸弧度设计，两种款式覆盖所有脸型。再宽的脸都不夹，再瘦的脸都服帖!!支持各种无理由退换货【900天内非人为损坏均可免费退换！！真正无
<^k^>  ─> 后顾之忧】『配镜享更多优惠活动—开年促销/随时涨价/抓紧购买~』专业配镜就是大视野 价格:298.00 元
<imtxc> iMadper: 淘宝爆款的这个架子怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: 看脸
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说对了
<iMadper> 你长得帅, 没问题.
<imtxc> .................
<iMadper> 长得丑, 就不行
<imtxc> 我擦
<iMadper> 自己拿捏
<imtxc> 那怎么破
 * imtxc 长得很丑
 * iMadper 绝对丑过 imtxc 
 * iMadper 坐等tf15保修特批申请成功!
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天去看了看蔡司的镜片
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们的好像是玻璃片
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要树脂的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 便宜的都是树脂的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 特别多.
<iMadper> imtxc: 蔡司的你丫都敢看...
<iMadper> imtxc: 真tm的有钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 看看怎么了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不怕瞎眼?
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要是那个店里的妹子太漂亮，我没法说我看个几百块钱的眼镜啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 干得漂亮
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后最后我问有没有再好点的，她说没有了，我就很遗憾的走了。。。。
 * imtxc 还是瘸着腿走的。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04 关于字体设置 整好的字体又回来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458771 做了这个 sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer 然后又在win下将所有名字是中文的字体拷出来 放到了 ~/.fonts 文件夹下 打开firefox 发现字体有了 兴奋ing~~~ 但是 后来重启了一下 发现字体又回
<^k^>  ─> 来了 期间进行的操作有 1.尝试将英文环境变为中文的 2.更改了源 并刷新 3.更改密码 求教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 矩阵旋转 — 2014-04-27 11:0 …
<iMadper> imtxc: 来个施耐德的镜片, 我就满足了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad x200 在14.04里可以安装硬盘保护，电源管理和指纹登录吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458772 搜了一下都是12.04之前的教程，14.04还适用吗？而且也没有比较完整的教程……有哪位能推荐个比较完整的呢？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 epia — 2014-04-27 11:06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04 安装时卡在logo界面了，重新刻盘依然不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458773 之前的Ubuntu12.04安装没有问题，但是14.04安装时就一直卡在这个启动时logo界面，进入不了,真蛋疼！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2014-04-27 11:08
<weizhao> char buf[MAXLINE]; char **g_main_Arg;  (void) strcpy(g_main_Arg, buf);  最后一句把buf字符串直接复制到指针的指针不对吧
<macint0sh> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 快的打车现在只送3块钱
<iMadper> imtxc: 打不起呀..
<imtxc> iMadper: 为了看病我花了44的车费了
<imtxc> iMadper: 还没见到医生的面
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么远... 来回44, 还好吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 很近，就起步价 14 - 3 = 11
<imtxc> 昨天一个来回，今天一个来回
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc>   
<imtxc> 付给司机 杨成录(京BR8696)的车费
<imtxc>  -11.00
<imtxc> 牛，这支付宝上面连司机的名字都有了
<imtxc> 那以后出租车上丢东西也不怕了
<iMadper> 对
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:39
<HoloIRCUser> hello
<^k^> HoloIRCUser:点点点.  12:03
<quininer> hi
<^k^> quininer:点点点.  12:03
<HoloIRCUser> 第一次在这里收到消息哦。
<macint0sh> ^k^: 。。。
<^k^> macint0sh, .. 休息一下 ..  12:04
<quininer> ^k^ 1
<^k^> quininer, .. 休息一下 ..  12:05
<HoloIRCUser> ^k^ : 你好
<^k^> HoloIRCUser, .. 休息一下 ..  12:07
<HoloIRCUser> <@^k^> 陪我聊下天
<quininer> HoloIRCUser 这是机器人
<loaden> 能不能踢掉这个机器人
<HoloIRCUser> 。。。不是管理员不行的吧
<loaden> 嗯
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 面慈心狠 : 一人买张"门神",误买道人画,贴在门上,妻问:"门神原是持刀执斧,鬼才惧怕,这副忠厚相貌,贴它做啥?"丈大答道:"再莫说起,如今相貌忠厚的,他行起事来更毒更狠。"
<jiero_unfit> ...
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 长春中医药的，伙伴好少，求交流。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458775 长春中医药11级的，搞这个ubuntu的小伙伴好少，求交流。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 swq93 — 2014-04-27 12:32
<macint0sh> 这也有？
<jiero_unfit> 有机器人搬运，提醒有人发帖
<macint0sh> ^k^: 还有新闻吗？
<^k^> macint0sh, 尽量少主观的。  12:53
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh:  macbook air 怎么修改字体渲染？
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 我不会哦
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh:  好的
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 好久没用osx了
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: windows 7下，什么浏览器稳定？
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 网页浏览器
<JQK> Firefox, Chromium
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 没用windows哦
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 好的
<jiero_unfit> JQK firefox很不行啊。
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 大概是Chromium
<jiero_unfit> JQK windows 没 chromium
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: chrome
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: windows的 chrome 在显卡不好的情况下，会导致整个系统崩溃
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: firefox 会自己崩溃
 * jiero_unfit 现在完全不想用 windows 7 了。
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 换系统咯
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 自己的装是没问题的。
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 公司的应该有没事吧
<macint0sh> 也
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 也没事
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 不过经常换电脑所以麻烦。。。
<macint0sh> 。。。
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 两个月来经手了6台
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 晕倒
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 我没看出来 evernote 有什么优势，能告诉我吗？
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 有点方便
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 什么方面？
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 当做个记事本便签还是可以的
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 没感觉出有什么优秀的地方
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 就是感觉同步很方便啊
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 噢。必须有同步设备吧。
 * jiero_unfit 没有
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 就是自动备份同步 多设备存取
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 不想干那种事。。。
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 很方便啊
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 。也没设备 ；）
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 手机
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于校园天翼宽带网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458777 我安装Ubuntu14.04 在终端输入sudo pppoeconf 进行拨号上网 在浏览器打开出现天翼宽带所在地设置（在windows的环境里都是桌面很好设置） 但是在Ubuntu里 怎么设置所在地 请求帮助 我是初学者 谢谢 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu初学者 彬彬 — 2014-04-27 12:55
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 没有手机能用 evernote 的
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 。。。
<jiero_unfit> macint0sh: 我也不太会用 evernote 去记录事情。
<jiero_unfit> 纯文本+ 超链接。。。
<jiero_unfit> 多么好，直接网页。。。
<macint0sh> jiero_unfit: 我也是临时记录一下 日志会写到博客和Qzone
<chunyang> hi，在contentEditable='ture'的html中，如何用js把光标设置到最末尾？
<chunyang> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=699249
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 699249 – Note area not focused when an old note is opened
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于wubi安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458779 只能在硬盘安装。、、 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 然后提示的LOG文件： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1bngVAl5 统计信息: 发表于 由 killadd — 2014-04-27 14:03
<chenxiongfei> http://gb.corp.163.com/gb/investor/fin_statement.html
<^k^> chenxiongfei: ⇪ NetEase.com, Inc.
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 了解网易
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你的样子如何？  14:25
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 我的样子很难看，见不得人啊。
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你听起来非常有吸引力的。  14:25
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 没明白
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我不能肯定我是否可以给一个准确的答复与否。  14:26
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 我没明白你的意思
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我的意思是“”？  14:26
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 你的回答好机械式阿
<chunyang> As far as i know ^k^ is a irc robot
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 你会怎样说？  14:27
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 你也确认/
<chunyang> of course
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 你也觉得，我也觉得他很像机器人，但是有时候又不像
<chunyang> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=699249
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 699249 – Note area not focused when an old note is opened
<chunyang> ^k^ 相当于其它irc中的service
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 他24小时都在
<^k^> chunyang, 相当于其他IRC也服务？  14:29
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: 不清楚，ta会提供一些服务
<chunyang> 比如解析bugzilla
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 他还回推荐歌曲
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 他会推荐歌曲。
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: 不清楚
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: 没试过
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: IRC机器人没这么智能吧
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 你是机器人吗
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: 很难讲这样就很智能了？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 是的，我是一个。  14:31
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 问题是昨晚 ^k^ 还推荐了一首不错的歌曲我听了
<chunyang> ^k&: How old are you?
<chunyang> ^k^: How old are you?
<macint0sh> 蛤蛤
<macint0sh> ^k^: music
<macint0sh> ^k^: help
<^k^> macint0sh, 它是全人类的共通语言。  14:33
<chunyang> ^k^: 钓鱼岛|竹岛是哪个国家的领土？
<^k^> chunyang, 哪个国家的领土上还有什么？  14:34
<chunyang> ^k^, 哪个国家的领土上还有什么？
<macint0sh> chenxiongfei:昨天推荐什么歌曲了？
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: ^k^ 打字的确 有固定的格式
<^k^> chunyang, 你问困难的问题。  14:35
<chenxiongfei> macint0sh: 他昨晚推荐了一手歌曲：《爱情重点》
<macint0sh> 。。。
<macint0sh> 哦
<macint0sh> chunyang: 你被鄙视了
<chenxiongfei> macint0sh: 而且是DJ， ^k^ 是70后
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 遇到困难了，掉水沟了
<macint0sh> chenxiongfei: 蛤蛤
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我听不懂。  14:37
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 你是70后吧？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 妇女必须崇拜你。  14:37
<chenxiongfei> macint0sh: 你不觉得神奇吗？
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 为什么是妇女？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我想不出什么别的话来。  14:38
<macint0sh> chenxiongfei: 这个比较神奇了 还有自动发笑话了
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: ubuntu-cn频道是什么年代出来的？
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我认为Ubuntu的CN渠道是什么的东西很多。  14:39
<chenxiongfei> ^k^: 你妹的
<^k^> chenxiongfei, 我敢打赌，你说给大家。  14:40
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: You can give Emacs doctor a try
<loaden> 1404上Qt程序默认无法输入汉字
<loaden> 如何解决？
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 这机器人真可怕
<chunyang> loaden: Qt程序？ for example, kate? and your input method?
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: 没感觉
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: 你可以Emacs下的心理医生
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: ^试一下
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: emacs不是编辑器吗
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: 0) boot Emacs 1) Alt+M: doctor
<chenxiongfei> chunyang:  我没明白你让我做什么？
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: Emacs下也有一个机器人程序
<chenxiongfei> chunyang: 3Q
<chunyang> chenxiongfei: ?
<chunyang> 有没有人用过html/js写过编辑器？
<chunyang> ^ HTML有个contentEditable属性
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双硬盘先装win7后装ubuntu14.04，无法启动win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458781 第一个块硬盘安装win7 后面第二块硬盘安装ubuntu 14.02 然后ubuntu可以正常启动，win7启动不了 这是 /boot/grub/grub.cfg 里面win7的启动配置 Code: menuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)' --class windows --class o
<^k^>  ─> s $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-364E6F764E6F2E35' {         insmod part_msdos         insmod ntfs         set root='hd0,msdos1'         if [ x$feature_platfor …
<chunyang> 用js如何设置光标的位置？
<loaden> chunyang: qt5 程序，自己编译的，忘了安装dbus库了。
<barret_> 艾玛，人不少啊
<wzssyqa> /////
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】win7系统下u盘安装ubuntu14.04双系统，分区选择时区之后自动退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458785 先贴上电脑配置： 电脑型号华硕 K46CM 笔记本电脑 操作系统Windows 7 旗舰版 64位 SP1 ( DirectX 11 ) 处理器英特尔 第三代酷睿 i5-3317U @ 1.70GHz 双核 超低电压处理器 主板
<^k^>  ─> 华硕 K46CM (英特尔 Ivy Bridge - HM76 Express 芯片组) 内存8 GB ( 三星 DDR3 1600MHz ) 主硬盘日立 HTS545050A7E380 ( 500 GB / 5400 转/分 ) 显卡Nvidia GeForce GT 6 …
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求助python-matplotlib调用。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458786 首先说下小弟系统是opensuse。。 小弟在调用matplotlib时候出现问题。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Thmastom — 2014-04-27 15:45
<Li_o> ubuntu最新的那个版本我用的  universal usb install 软件写入到u盘里了，但是启动不成功。
<Li_o> 没有报错信息。写入u盘的时候也没有报错
<Newborn> Li_o: 从u盘启动显示什么内容了
<loaden> 总出现无法删除文件到回收站？
<loaden> 有遇到这样的问题的吗？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 关于写保护 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458787 有哪位知道怎样给一个NTFS文件系统的移动硬盘设置写保护? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangwj — 2014-04-27 16:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请高手前来指教。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458788 有没有能够帮忙解决，usb口的笔记本外接键盘无法正常使用CTRL键的问题么？ 那个键很对于便捷的操作来说几乎不可少。 问题是这样的： CTRL按下去跟Shift一样的效果，没有更改过任何设置。 有人遇到过这样的
<^k^>  ─> 情况吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 happy42779 — 2014-04-27 16:22
<Li_o> 什么都没有，
<Li_o> 鼠标在在那里闪啊闪的
<Newborn> Li_o: 那确实是写入有问题，用dd if=/xxx/xxx.iso of=/dev/sdx 写入看成不成
<Li_o> ～～好吧。
<liuhengbai> 如何使用啊
<liuhengbai> 有人吗？
<^k^> liuhengbai:点点点.  17:20
<liuhengbai> 您好！
<liuhengbai> 我刚装上了系统
<liuhengbai> 现在不知道如何启用系统自带的软件
<cuihao> 鼠标点
<liuhengbai> 网上查的是输入命令 sudo 加软件名称
<liuhengbai> 鼠标点击不管用啊
<liuhengbai> 我装的是麒麟版14.04
<liuhengbai> 就是桌面上的几个程序鼠标点击可用
<cuihao> 额……
<cuihao> 你想干什么？
<liuhengbai> 但是桌面上没有显示的程序就不好弄了
<cuihao> 右上角点一下
<liuhengbai> 我想看下系统自带的一些软件怎么样
<cuihao> 左上角
<cuihao> 左上角点一下，会出来一个面板
<cuihao> 里面就是所有的程序了
<liuhengbai> 你是说ubuntu的图标，它提示可以搜索的资源
<liuhengbai> 里面并没有列出所有的程序
<liuhengbai> 即搜索您的电脑和在线资源
<liuhengbai> 我想做的是看看那些软件怎么样？如果不需要我就删掉了
<liuhengbai> 我浏览了一些教程，也没所如何调用程序
<liuhengbai> 从ubuntu软件中心可以查询到已经安装的软件，但是无法启用里面的程序
<Newborn> 大部分软件都是没有图形界面的。
<liuhengbai> 那就是只能通过终端调用了
<liuhengbai> 那如何逐个调用ubuntu软件中心的软件呢？
<liuhengbai> 作为新手，我现在想的是通过查看ubuntu软件中心，然后在终端输入sudo加上软件名称
<liuhengbai> 但是有些程序就不一定对
<Newborn> 不好解释你的问题，运行非特权软件不需要sudo。然后呢ubuntu现在是个神马桌面我也不知道。如果是gnome3的话软件启动器里会有所有安装软件的图标。
<liuhengbai> 我装的是ubuntu kylin14.04是否能装你说的gnome3桌面，但是我害怕系统运行不正常，好不容易装上的
<Newborn> 理论上说不会有任何问题。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu无法挂载其他分区怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458790 在“资源管理器”中点击其他分区的话就出现这个错误： Code: Error mounting /dev/sda6 at /media/mantou/multi-media: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda6" "/media/mant
<^k^>  ─> ou/multi-media"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': …
<liuhengbai> 谢谢newborn，我先用一段时间再试
<liuhengbai> ubuntu14.04版调用已安装软件的方法是？刚才是了下调用计算器，终端输入
<liuhengbai> sudo 计算器
<liuhengbai> 不行
<liuhengbai> 该怎么办呢？
<chunyang> liuhengbai: shell下程序名称一般不是中文的
<chunyang> liuhengbai: 可以周桌面环境下直接点击程序的图标
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian7.4安装记录和异常汇总 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458791 debian7.4安装记录和异常汇总 前段时间调试程序时出错，无意中对系统文件进行误操作，导致Ubuntu 10.04系统崩溃。 最终决定重装Debian 7.4 （补充说明：2014-04-26已发布新版本 debian 7.5） 在安装过程中，以及安
<^k^>  ─> 装后都出现一些问题，写出来与各位交流分享。 硬件细节： Quote: （多年前的旧计算机，配置低） * intel P4 2.4G, i686/i386 * 1G 内存 * 15" LCD, …
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:18
<iMadper> imtxc: failed.
<zhanshimw> ,,,
<iMadper> imtxc: 奶奶的, 最近总觉得钱不够花, 然后就觉得是不是谁欠我的钱没还... nnnd, 在这样下去, 我就该去看心理医生了
<Wangwenbi1> 哈哈哈哈哈
<zhanshimw> iMadper 压力太大?
<iMadper> zhanshimw: ç©·...
<zhanshimw> iMadper 果然...
 * iMadper 求年薪8w!
<Wangwenbi1> 心理医生还看得起嘛？
<zhanshimw> iMadper 和我一起搬砖吧
<iMadper> zhanshimw: 有前途?
<iMadper> zhanshimw: 详情
<zhanshimw> iMadper 你不会是的了抑郁症吧
<zhanshimw> iMadper  http://www.douban.com/people/40774560/这是你?
<^k^> zhanshimw: ⇪ iMadPer_脑瘫人
<iMadper> zhanshimw: 不认识...
<iMadper> zhanshimw: 这sb名字...
<iMadper> zhanshimw: 先去吃饭, 回来聊
<zhanshimw> iMadper 名字真可怕
<jusss> happyaron: squeeze成lts了？
<\q> iMadper: 用不用 MTP 傳輸 Android 文件？
<iMadper> \q: 不用, 我没android了...
<iMadper> \q: 之前用的ftp传输...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求用xp的boot引导xubuntu14.04的方法！！求助啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458794 本人是XP系统，割了磁盘用来装xubuntu14.04且成功了，但是系统第一引导被直接接管了，目前就是默认为进入xubuntu，需要选才能到win的引导，然后再选xp。。。 其实如果是个人也无大碍，但是
<^k^>  ─> 家人也需要用电脑，所以希望哪位能帮帮忙，让系统第一引导变为boot的那个，且默认是运行xp，第二个是自己装的Ghost，然后第三个才是 …
<jusss> \q: 请教过程做参数
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 在家？
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: yep
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 好吧。一般人晚上会玩什么？
<iMadper> jie
<hougelangley_> 请教各位，如何查看 upstart 启动中 failed 的日志
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 电脑游戏?
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 好像有一批
<\q> iMadper: 怎麼弄？
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 我发现自己一个人呆着总是不轻松。。。
<iMadper> \q: 手机端装个ftp软件呀. 电脑开ftp server呀.
<\q> iMadper: 沒有識別爲 /dev/sd? 怎麼辦
<iMadper> \q: 哦, 这个, 这个是手机设定问题吧?
<\q> iMadper: 中大太熱情了
<\q> iMadper: 200志願者
<iMadper> \q: 热情?
<iMadper> \q: lol~ 这个我都不关心, 我只需要好吃就够了~ lol~
<\q> iMadper: 志願者還送我們到機場
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 他们招待 \q
<iMadper> \q: 我去...
<jiero_unfit> \q 你是干什么的啊
<iMadper> \q: 排名怎么样?
<jiero_unfit> 噢。。。
<jiero_unfit> 是你啊。。
<\q> iMadper: 剛在學校吃了一頓飯簡直難以下咽
<iMadper> \q: lol~ 你吃君城了吗?
<jiero_unfit> \q  ？要求厨房开源修改工艺啊
 * jiero_unfit 摸摸 \q
<iMadper> \q: 现在要是有个公司, 全天免费提供君城的饭菜, 一个月给我5k我都去
<\q> iMadper: 據說是國內第二..可以參加國際比賽
<iMadper> \q: 据说...
<\q> iMadper: 君城？
<iMadper> \q: 恩, 东校区的一个饭堂
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 吃货啊。
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 恩.
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 我会厌烦的。
<iMadper> \q: 那不错呀! 马甲哥现在研究啥呢?
<jiero_unfit> iMadper:  去年同一段时间，我连吃了5天自助餐从早到晚，够了。。
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: ... ... ... .... ..........
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 有可爱的女孩子相伴。
<\q> iMadper: HPC...
<iMadper> \q: 哦.
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 叫出来
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 交出来
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 别的城市的。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 干什么？
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 看看, 可爱不
<\q> iMadper: 送了我們一張300元的校園卡，我機智地在滾蛋前去超市換水杯牙刷牙膏筆襪子了……
<iMadper> \q: 几天呀? 300块钱
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 噢。我对可爱的标准和你们大概不一样。。。主要是看对方表情和举止和思维。。。
<iMadper> \q: 第二名奖品是啥?
<iMadper> \q: 中大有钱, 但是很抠门
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 哦. .
<jiero_unfit> \q 校园卡竟然不能退钱？？？
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 赠送的校园卡, 或许不能
<\q> iMadper: 就四天在食堂吃飯用，根本花不完……  沒有……
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 专门为赠送制作的校园卡啊。。。
<ioio> 求教啊
<iMadper> \q: 没奖品... ... ... ... ... ... ...
<ioio> 帮忙看看mysql题吧
 * iMadper 我去, nnnd, 中大愈来愈抠门了...
<jiero_unfit> lolo 人间失格
<ioio> 谁能帮我看看mysql题啊。。。
<\q> iMadper: 志願者也這麼說……但看上去對外面的很大方……
<jiero_unfit> \q 怎么会用不完，请中大食堂里看起来还可爱的MM吃饭啊
<jiero_unfit> \q 真是的。。。
<\q> jiero_unfit: .....
<iMadper> \q: 我觉得, jiero_unfit 说的对.
<ioio> jiero_unfit: 大神 帮忙看看mysql题吧
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 我现在看上了个可爱姑娘噢，竟然平时用压低自己的嗓音，实际她的声音很好听。。。
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 看上没用呀, 你要决定去追呀...
<jiero_unfit> iMadper:  没决定要追，多麻烦
 * jiero_unfit 怕麻烦，所以绝对不会有啥事情发生 :)
 * jiero_unfit 好像什么都怕麻烦。。。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 不过我还是喜欢和她呆在一起 :) 等会就去看看去 -
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 挺好.
<jiero_unfit> iMadper:  发现我果然喜欢的类型大多数是 ： 喜欢帮助别人；开朗；爱笑；比我白。。。；帅气像男生
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 最后一个... 不能接受, 别的, 大家都差不多.
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 。。。呃。。。最后一个为啥不能接受
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: ... 个人喜好问题嘛
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 给我的感觉你闺蜜也很帅气。。。
<jiero_unfit> lol
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: lol~
<jiero_unfit> iMadper: 实际不是？
<iMadper> jiero_unfit: 不是吧...
<jiero_unfit> 好吧
<jiero_unfit> imtxc: 刚才打了4个小时羽毛球
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04的系统任务栏怎样隐藏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458795 下边那个系统任务栏，如何隐藏？ 右键没有菜单啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aiikii — 2014-04-27 19:23
<macint0sh> Ooo
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.04 在liveCD下能联网，安装后反而不能联网了，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458797 笔记本较老，dell inspiron 1501 网卡broadcom 440 10/100 直接使用u盘上livecd模式试用时可以识别网卡，并能上网；安装到硬盘后反而找不到网卡了。 求指点！ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 wm2506 — 2014-04-27 21:04
<chenxiongfei> help
<cuihao> ?
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 不说问题是啥的, 都kick
<huntxu> iMadper: 来个v
<huntxu> iMadper: 有微信不
<iMadper> huntxu: 只加妹子
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥事?
<chenxiongfei>  iMadper:希望有人聊天
 * iMadper 笑
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 你这账号... 潜水一年了都... 现在希望别人聊天真的大丈夫嘛? ~lol
<chenxiongfei> iMadper:你怎么知道的？
<huntxu> iMadper: 没事
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 一个你, 一个 陈少ju(菊)
<chenxiongfei> 我指的聊天，只是活跃
<iMadper> huntxu: lol
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 别人活跃跟你没关系呀
<chenxiongfei>  iMadper：来个v是啥？
<huntxu> jiero喜欢像男生的
<^k^> chenxiongfei: define:iMadper：来个v 2010年9月11日 |...| 其实我并不推荐初学Vim就想把Vim打造的跟|VS|一样，那样你还不如去用|VS|。Vim最 核心的理念是，你要用键盘，而不是鼠标。它让你打字如飞，让你 ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 所以他不喜欢你..
<huntxu> 一上来就这么看到这么重口的消息
<iMadper> huntxu: .. ... ....
<iMadper> huntxu: 你还翻log...
<iMadper> huntxu: 丧心病狂徐
<huntxu> iMadper: 没有啊，就一屏内
<chenxiongfei> iMadper 为什么打你名字tab补全不了呢
<chenxiongfei> iMadper:为什么你会记载我1年多潜水呢
<chenxiongfei> iMadper：为什么你知道的这么多
<huntxu> chenxiongfei: op不是你想当，想当就能当
<chenxiongfei> 我重新登录下，貌似tab补全不了了
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 现在好了
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 我们的对话继续，为什么你知道这么多呢？
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna: 在吗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04使用中的两个小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458799 在正式发布前5天安装的beta2版，然后一路更新，现在检测已经是正式版，并且更新到最新，使用一切正常，偶尔有两个小问题 1. 笔记本插了一个蓝牙适配器，但是每次重启后都没有自动找到它，都需要拔
<Chrics> 大家好~
<^k^> Chrics:点点点.  22:51
<abc-phone> Chrics, Hi
<Chrics> hello abc...
<abc-phone> Chrics, :)
<abc-phone> 新手吧，想对谁说话就把他的Nick打在前面即可，可以用tab键补全
<Chrics> 是的...太感谢了~
<Chrics> 第一次用这个~
<Chrics> abc-phone: Thanks a lot...
<abc-phone> Chrics, 不客气
<abc-phone> :)
<Chrics> abc-phone: 这个软件用的人很多么~
<abc-phone> Chrics, 去#Ubuntu里看一看人数
<Chrics> 居然这么多....
<Chrics> 差点吓死...
<abc-phone> Chrics, win95时代中国IRC用户好像不少，现在少多了，国外不少
<Chrics> abc-phone, 都被某马把人拉走了吧...
<mk3548208> 都去玩QQ，微信去了
<Chrics> 我还是今天在红联上看到，觉得挺好玩的就加进来了
<mk3548208> 能够提高等级，满足虚荣心，什么钻，etc
<abc-phone> 。。。
<Chrics> 主要是能花钱...
<dray> shurufa ...
<Chrics> dray: 输入法没问题啊
 * jiero_unfit 应该是比较不被当成男人的。。。
<jiero_unfit> iMadper:  我大概不被当成是男的。。。
<Newborn> irc的安全性不大好。
<jiero_unfit> Newborn: 安全性有啥意思啊
<Newborn> 经常见到有说被扫ip端口的。。
 * jiero_unfit 今天被问没有女朋友，我就指着她们所有人说你们都是我的女朋友。。。
<Chrics> irc的8001和6667端口都可以用么
<dray> wo de you wenti ,qie bu chu lai
<alvin_rxg> dray: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *OLh 3TU*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<abc-phone> Newborn, 这么恐怖？
<jiero_unfit> Newborn:  开放的，可以直接获取啊。扫就扫呗。。。
<Newborn> abc-phone: 我是见过一篇介绍利用irc进行攻击的文章。
<Chrics> Newborn: 应该不至于吧，开源软件一般很少有漏洞的...
<dray> sorry
<jiero_unfit> Chrics 不少吧，不过公开出来，就意味着你承担。
<Chrics> jiero_unfit: abc-phone说 这款软件这么多年了，如果有漏洞不早就被玩坏了~
 * jiero_unfit 拜 lainme
<jiero_unfit> Chrics这是软件么
<Chrics> 协议？或者其他什么的？
<Chrics> 还算是软件吧....
<Chrics> 或者是因为Linux下qq不好配置？
<jiero_unfit> Chrics: 在意的自理，不在意的就不理
<Chrics> 嗯，说的也对....
<jiero_unfit> Chrics:  世界全部人类事件通用准则。。。
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  23:09
<Chrics> :)
<Chrics> dray走掉了...
<abc-phone> Chrics, 嗯
<Chrics> abc-phone: 你们会经常在这么~
<chenxiongfei> Chrics: sure
<Chrics> 又有一位出现了~
<abc-phone> Chrics, 会的
<onlooker> ls
<Chrics> abc-phone: 那有时间倒是可以经常来聊聊~
<abc-phone> Chrics, 嗯，这里挺自由的
<Chrics> 我去linux环境下也装一个~
<abc-phone> Chrics, 什么de？
<Chrics> abc-phone: 嗯？什么~
<abc-phone> Chrics, 额。。桌面环境 kde还是g
<Chrics> 终端下没有么...
<Chrics> 我用Gnome多一点
<Chrics> linux一般都懒得装桌面:P
<abc-phone> Chrics, irssi
<jiero_unfit> Chrics: ？
<Chrics> abc-phone: 嗯，我去试一下...
<Chrics> 自己的linux是没有桌面的....
<abc-phone> Chrics, 厉害
<Chrics> abc-phone: :-X所以什么都干不了啊....
<abc-phone> Chrics, 额…
<Chrics> 嘿嘿,新手刚刚入门，要走的路还远得很呢...
<abc-phone> Chrics, 大学生？
<Chrics> abc-phone: 大二了，大三就要准备找工作了...
<abc-phone> Chrics, 高三党向你道晚安～
<Chrics> abc-phone: 高三党好好准备高考吧~
<jiero_unfit> Chrics:  大四都没找工作地
<Chrics> 也不着急啊，只是我自己急性子
<Chrics> jrero_unfit:
<root____> hello
<^k^> root____:点点点.  00:02
<tonghuix> 估计都睡了。。
<tonghuix> 我只是过来测试一下网络
<oracleyue> sorry, just check my erc, thx!
<tonghuix> oracleyue: 额，我也用ERC，挺好用的
<oracleyue> just start it. I have got no ideas to input Chinese -_-
<tonghuix> oracleyue: 不妨试试加一个emacs-ibus包
<Chrics> 那个好用么
<tonghuix> oracleyue: 哦貌似应该是ibus-el包
<oracleyue> Actually I usually use irssi
<oracleyue> I learn emacs, some tutorials show me the erc
<tonghuix> irrsi挺好
<tonghuix> 我现在也用irssi
<oracleyue> I use fcitx, maybe I need something like fcitx.el
<oracleyue> so as to input Chinese -_-
<tonghuix> 先睡了，晚安
<Chrics> irrsi命令好多
<tonghuix> 祝好运
<oracleyue> Thanks!! Good night~
<oracleyue> I only use very few commands, it works!
<oracleyue> It has met my needs.
<oracleyue> So much troubles to input Chinese in emacs by fcitx. Switch back to irssi~~~
<oracleyue> 哈哈，换成irssi又回来了
<oracleyue> 还是不erc了，作为emacs的初学者，还是先irssi好了
<oracleyue> OK，搞定了，emacs输入中文，我alias了一个：alias emacs='env LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs'
<oracleyue> erc估计和emacs整合好一点吧。其实我计划用emacs的shell-mode上irssi
<oracleyue> （._.）但有觉得好蛋疼
<oracleyue> ERC用的还不错，不过习惯了irssi直接 C-n/p去切换窗口
<oracleyue> erc还得用emacs的方式切换buffer
<oracleyue> 略繁琐
<oracleyue> 果然有时差好痛苦，现在就我一个人在这里自high了
<haroldwu> oracleyue: 嗨
<oracleyue> 大家都睡觉去了？还是我的erc根本没正常
<haroldwu> 我也是 emacs 使用者
<oracleyue> 握爪～～
<haroldwu> 现在中原标准时间 00:46，我也预备要来睡了 XD
<haroldwu> 握爪
<oracleyue> 我是个vim使用者，最近开始学学emacs
<oracleyue> 嗯嗯
<oracleyue> 晚安啦
<haroldwu> 之前用了一阵子 erc，但是它有个问题
<oracleyue> 哦？
<haroldwu> 就是频道一多，会占据整个 mode-line
<haroldwu> 就是显示各种信息的那条 bar
<oracleyue> 但是我是不同的buffer啊
<haroldwu> 我又找不到方法关掉，就放弃
<haroldwu> 喔？你开两个 emacs 吗？
<oracleyue> 没，一个啊
<oracleyue> mode-line只显示当前的房间
<oracleyue> 其他一堆都各自是不同的buffer
<oracleyue> 哦，我是archlinux，应该是最新的emacs
<oracleyue> emacs23不知道什么情况
<haroldwu> 我是自编译的www
<haroldwu> 恩那可能是我设定不对，当时没有仔细研究
<oracleyue> 我是默认设定来着，emacs 24.3.1
<haroldwu> 后来有人借我伺服挂 irssi，就没再用 erc 了
<oracleyue> 我也是之前一直用irssi
<ipposis> 试一下看能不能把字发出去
<ipposis> 哎呀成功了
<oracleyue> 今天只是学emacs学到erc了
<oracleyue> 所以实施
<oracleyue> 试试
<oracleyue> ipposis:是成功
<ipposis> 怎么换行？
<haroldwu> 好极了，喜闻乐见我大 emacs 拓展势力
<haroldwu> 大家晚安，睡觉去了
<oracleyue> 不知道呢，从来没换过行
<oracleyue> 晚安啦
<oracleyue> 这边下午
<oracleyue> 快去睡吧
<ipposis> 都要睡觉了？
<oracleyue> 我不睡
<oracleyue> 早着呢
<ipposis> 刚刚说的时差？
<oracleyue> 是哦
<ipposis> 晚上睡不着的类型？
<ipposis> 大家晚安
<jiero_unfit> 我还以为多年以前频道里世界各地人们不停喧闹的时代回来了呢。现在只是夜猫子啊。
<jiero_unfit> 曾几何时，这是日不落频道
<jiero_unfit> [00:55]	jiero_unfit	我还以为多年以前频道里世界各地人们不停喧闹的时代回来了呢。现在只是夜猫子啊。
<jiero_unfit> [00:56]	jiero_unfit	曾几何时，这是日不落频道
<jiero_unfit> lainme: 睡了？
<gebjgd> jiero_unfit, 你蛋疼？
<jiero_unfit>  gebjgd 嗯
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 从几岁就是
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd: 和女孩子们玩耍什么?
<jiero_unfit> gebjgd:  对
<jiero_unfit> yunfan: 孩子孩子。。。
<oracleyue> 没有睡啊，刚刚在看youtube上的emacs
<oracleyue> 课程
<oracleyue> 发现ubuntu-cn是王者灌水区啊
<ipposis> 跟论坛一样冷清啊，这里
<oracleyue> 不至于吧
<ipposis> 都没什么话题
<oracleyue> 在北京时间段里，还是很多人的啊
<oracleyue> 现在是时间不对
<oracleyue> 恩，也是
<oracleyue> 技术我都在archlinux区里讨论了
<Ver1tas> 哈哈好
<Ver1tas> 我大emacser又添一员
<ipposis> 大家都是程序员
<Ver1tas> 今天真是个好日子
<oracleyue> 而且还是从vim阵营里跳过来哦～ 虽然依然在用
<Ver1tas> 话说  除了ubuntu-cn  好像其他地方都挺冷的
<oracleyue> 还装了evil
<oracleyue> 好像是的
<oracleyue> 不过#archlinux还行，很多技术讨论的
<oracleyue> 多半是bug什么的
<oracleyue> #python也可以的
<ipposis> 自学c好难
<oracleyue> 额。。。为什么要自学C
<oracleyue> C不是都必修么
<oracleyue> 我不是CS的
<oracleyue> 我是个机电男
<Ver1tas> 自学C好难
<oracleyue> 虽然现在滚到系统生物学里了
<Ver1tas> 是因为你看错了书
<oracleyue> 我也觉得
<Ver1tas> 去翻翻明解C语言
<oracleyue> C初学很容易
<Ver1tas> 征服C指针
<oracleyue> 深入很难
<Ver1tas> 然后慢慢往自己的方向钻。。
<oracleyue> 很多人说指针难，我不大理解
<Ver1tas> 我是往逆向方向钻。。
<ipposis> 那你们都是那个语言领域的？
<gebjgd> c/c++
<gebjgd> java
<oracleyue> 我觉得难的是，当我看到linux内核或者u-OS源码时
<gebjgd> 这点你们还没睡觉  还在水
<oracleyue> 我突然发现自己就是个渣
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 你说的太对了
<oracleyue> 所以说，C要想成为真正的高手，太难了
<oracleyue> 语法什么学会，不难
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 会编程 != 编好程序
<oracleyue> 成高手，更多是别的方面的知识了
<oracleyue> gebjgd: 握爪
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 看悟性
<oracleyue> 至于别的语言简单，是因为根本不用你管，直接用库函数就好了
<ipposis> 话说你们码字好快
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 未必
<oracleyue> 也是
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 什么语言都一样
<oracleyue> C++除外
<oracleyue> 嗯嗯
<oracleyue> gebjgd: 是的是的
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 都有好的设计 和差的设计
<oracleyue> 深入了，就只是语言了
<gebjgd> oracleyue, java程序也有快的
<oracleyue> 那个就是模式和算法的事儿了吧
<oracleyue> 如果深入了
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 所以我说后面看程序员的悟性
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 跟厨师一样的道理   做菜的菜谱在哪里  味道不一样
<oracleyue> 对我来说，算法好说，模式，尼玛，什么都理解不了，就只是用用，完全没感觉
 * gebjgd 看美剧去
<oracleyue> 哦哦，去吧
<oracleyue> 所以啊，我只是个搞计算的，不是程序员，不够格啊
<ipposis> 这也是个技术阿
<oracleyue> ====== 最近国内什么情况
<oracleyue> 听说好多美剧都被禁了？？
<oracleyue> 不是扫黄么
<oracleyue> 怎么生活大爆炸也挂了
<gebjgd> oracleyue, bilibili.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv (@ bilibili.tv)
<oracleyue> 哦，你也是b站的啊
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 随便看   至少欧洲可以
<gebjgd> oracleyue, v.qq.com看不了了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<oracleyue> gebjgd: 你欧洲？
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 是啊
<oracleyue> 我也在这边
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 学生？
<ipposis> 你们都在国外
<oracleyue> 学生
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 我是大叔  移民了
<oracleyue> 哦哦，拍手
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 曾经的留学生
<oracleyue> 算是熬出来？我还想飘几年
<oracleyue> 四处飘飘
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 你在哪国？
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 移民之后随便飘
<oracleyue> 卢森堡
<oracleyue> 。。。
<gebjgd> oracleyue, ooo
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 和我老婆去过一次
<oracleyue> -_-||
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 我在德国
<oracleyue> 灰常灰常小
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 市中心的那个公园不错
<oracleyue> 哦，我女友也在德国，时不时过去
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 桥下面的景色
<oracleyue> 德国物价，赞啊
<oracleyue> 我都去法兰买东西的
<oracleyue> 特别那个亚超～
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 少去亚超
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 生产日期都是假的
<piggybox> 哇，今天好热闹
<oracleyue> 哦，也是，不过我买的都是调味品，希望还好
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 一样
<oracleyue> 用的也不多
<oracleyue> 好吧，那咋办那
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 我们都不用
<oracleyue> 就用这里的调味品？
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 炒菜就用盐油
<oracleyue> 。。。我需要醋
<oracleyue> 别的都可以找到
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 醋可以
<oracleyue> 之前我在香港，都还找的到
<oracleyue> 这里就只能找亚超了
<oracleyue> 恩，我也觉得还好
<oracleyue> 别的也不需要
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 但是尽量少去亚超买东西
<oracleyue> 哦，多谢！！
<oracleyue> 刚过来，还不懂这些道道
<oracleyue> gebjgd: 多谢！！！
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 你待时间长了就知道了
<oracleyue> 恩
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 卢森堡周边的小城市不错
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 值得看
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 比卢森堡自身好
<oracleyue> 对啊，卢森堡都没什么的
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 上次我们去的那个小地方叫vianden?
<oracleyue> vianden?我在esch，另外只知道卢森堡市和belval
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 那地方不错  有个古堡
<oracleyue> 哦，你跑北边了，那边不清楚呢
<oracleyue> 北边各种古堡什么的
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 离德国近啊
<gebjgd> oracleyue, 上次我一个人开车 累死了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你老婆生了？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 还没
<piggybox> gebjgd: 8月
<gebjgd> piggybox, leon
<gebjgd> piggybox, 好星座
<oracleyue> -。——
<piggybox> 。。。借你吉言
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我在考虑第二个的问题
<gebjgd> piggybox, 老婆不想马上就继续要
<piggybox> 最近还在忙搬家
<gebjgd> piggybox, 有钱人 都买房了
<piggybox> 是人总要买房的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我想买农场
<gebjgd> piggybox, 太贵
<piggybox> 你会种地？
<gebjgd> piggybox, 机械化
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我的梦想就是在当农民
<piggybox> 俺不会种地，还是继续当码农吧
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你不可能当一辈子码农
<piggybox> 谁知道呢
<piggybox> 至少目前看来还可以干不少时间
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你多大了
<piggybox>  还能再干20年
<gebjgd> piggybox, 30 和我差不多大
<piggybox> 现在公司里好几个50多的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你干嘛不做freelancer了
<piggybox> 返回IT行业找点乐子
<gebjgd> piggybox, 老手啊
<piggybox> 要是公司上市也许就可以退休
<gebjgd> piggybox, 退休之后不是国家付你钱么
<piggybox> 又不是公务员
<gebjgd> piggybox, 德国是
<gebjgd> piggybox, 而且我们还买了商业保险
<piggybox> 要是退休去加拿大的话政府会给点，不过很少，还是得靠自己储蓄
<piggybox> 除非你是低收入。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox, 一样
<piggybox> 美国的社保主要管医疗，不管你吃饭
<gebjgd> piggybox, 所以我们还是要买额外的商业保险
<piggybox> 退休后只能自己买了，上班公司会管
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你打算50岁退休ß
<piggybox> 退休多无聊，能干多久干多久
<gebjgd> piggybox, 德国要到67岁
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我可不想  我还想旅游去呢
<piggybox> gebjgd: 每年去个地方，到老也都去的差不多了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 有了孩子哪有时间
<piggybox> gebjgd: 带孩子一起去啊
<gebjgd> piggybox, 小孩到3岁  你想都别想
<piggybox> 3岁以后啊
<gebjgd> piggybox, 还有第二个
<alvin_rxg> 哎，linux 不怎么好玩了
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还活着
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux还是好玩的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我换工作了
<alvin_rxg> 我是不知道在 linux 下边能干吗了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所有事情
<alvin_rxg> 不好玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 话说我这次换工作  非常的顺利
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是linux c/c++
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 投了不到6份  4份面试
<piggybox> linux是用来干活的
<alvin_rxg> 哦，我在远程 ssh 上边哦……难怪打字有点延迟…
<gebjgd> 远程ssh是天天必须用的  说明你的网络太次
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 14.04安装vbox后虚拟xp无法实现剪贴板共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=458802 如题，已经安装了增强功能，但是依然无法共享。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coldsun — 2014-04-28 2:56
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-20
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMWare Player虚拟机内不能启动视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469651 我电脑是Ubuntu14.04.2，64位系统，在该系统下电脑摄像头能够被识别和正常使用。我安装的VMWare Player6.0.5，最开始虚拟的是windows 8.1，可以视频，后来WM Player有小幅更新，当然WIN8也有更新，就不
<jackness> iMadper, 早啊，我有问题想问你啊
<jackness> 关于vps谁能指导我下啊
<jackness> 我只会建vpn连接 但是不会建网站啊？
<jackness> 是不是http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Vps这个上面照做就可以啊
<jackness> 感觉遇到困难了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Vps - Ubuntu中文
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园生活经典搞笑短句 : 这辈子,不谈恋爱；下辈子,不考清华
<nellace_> 3
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 电脑安装win7和ubuntu14.10，ubuntu关机后重启。这是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469652 如题。请各位好友帮忙解决以下。。。 zz: 泡椒土豆丝 — 2015-04-20 10:20
<O0XX> cherrot: tutu
<cherrot> O0XX, 蛤蟆
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 拜兆人斩
<freeflying> O0XX: 蛋蛋今天的nick是啥
<O0XX> freeflying: 淡淡还没来呢
<O0XX> freeflying: 拜壕候总
<freeflying> O0XX: 你才是壕啊
<nellace_> 我也入住了。。。。
<nellace_> è½°è½°è½°è½°
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: goretex的鞋哪家的性价比好
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell read输入打错后不能删除的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469657 shell read的不能删除问题 ，如图 zz: loujiaye — 2015-04-20 10:47
<E022> BuMangHuo: 奶奶的, 骑车之后屁股疼
<O0XX> E022: 又认识新女朋友啊? 单名一个车, 挺少见的...
<O0XX> E022: 来一局?
<nellace_> 。。。。。
<nellace_> 骑行多远？
<E022> O0XX: 一会儿, 我先写个weekly report
<nellace_> 屁股痛一般骑行的都挺远的
<nellace_> 我司都是周五写
<jiero> <lerosua> 从来没觉得一个人这么欠扁，你是第二个
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> 色大象呢  
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 周末骑车没
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 周六天气不好，周日有事儿
<BuMangHuo> E022: 当然啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不过我现在适应了
<E022> bu
<E022> BuMangHuo: .. ... ....
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不舒服啊... 
<BuMangHuo> E022: 买了个坐垫，但是我买的那个坐垫不靠谱，坏了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 噗...
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 买垫子不如买骑行裤
<E022> BuMangHuo: 买了个TREK s3的锁
<freeflying> E022: 推荐goretex鞋
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 我看大家都说不要买坐垫，惯坏屁股了骑行效率上不去
<BuMangHuo> cc E022 
<E022> freeflying: ... 为啥要这货...
<E022> freeflying: 你要跋山涉水徒步去西藏?
<freeflying> E022: 夏天到了，好多鞋捂脚
<BuMangHuo> E022: 下班了接着在中关村公园冲山
<freeflying> E022: 脚汗重
<E022> freeflying: 没gore就没那么捂脚了
<BuMangHuo> 有几个土坡还是比较陡的
<freeflying> E022: 那有啥透气性好的鞋
<E022> freeflying: 防水透气的透气性比不防水的差远了.
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 不好说啊
<E022> freeflying: 买预言4吧
<BuMangHuo> 今天的当当当呢
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 去趟西海好了
<freeflying> E022: 这个是啥
<E022> freeflying: 我穿预言3, 走路的时候脚面都能感觉到有风
<E022> freeflying: 美津浓
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 西海？ 哪里
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 坐垫其实不舒服，不如买个好车座。闪电飞贼啥的
<HowIsItGoing> E022: ^
<E022> HowIsItGoing: 多少米...
<freeflying> E022: 得休闲的鞋，平时上班也能穿
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我夏天已经改穿跑步鞋了，透气多了
<HowIsItGoing> E022: 1k左右
<E022> freeflying: 我上班就穿啊. 问题是, 你上班吗? 你不是remtoe?
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 跑鞋透气性也一般
<E022> remote
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 那狗鞋更完蛋
<freeflying> E022: 我得出门啊，见客户啥的
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: ECCO的呢
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 至少跑鞋都是带网孔透气的
<E022> freeflying: 哦, 那我不知道了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那就真得锁坐管儿了， 1k 的车座 cc E022 
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 这啥？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 太贵了...
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 做鞋子的啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这个偏光夹片还是有作用的
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 100块的座儿也有人偷的
<E022> BuMangHuo: 赞. 
<BuMangHuo> E022: 今天路上明显感觉不晃眼睛了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 这个不熟
<E022> 完了, 我的车座是快拆...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 其实是因为你眼瞎了...
<relaed> df
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 四海你回龙观直接往东，上安四路一直往北就好
<relaed> 不好意思打错了
<BuMangHuo> 唉你们说偏光既然看到的是侧面来的光，为啥看不到裙子底下的光呢
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://www.amazon.com/ECCO-Mens-O2-M-O2-Oxford/dp/B00MA73PGM
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com: ECCO Men's O2 Oxford: Shoes
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<BuMangHuo> lol
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 这货很多黑科技
<jiero_> BuMangHuo:  千人斩
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 千人斩，你有几个外语的前女友/炮友啊
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 上来就看你讨论偏光，啥呢
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 外语？
 * onlylove__ 今天地铁信号故障让我赶上了
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 学外语
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 三个
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 哦。比例不高啊。
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 可惜我就学会了一句俄语。。。
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 哈拉少？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 哈啦稍？
<BuMangHuo> ....
 * O0XX|Qiong 你们懂的真多...
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 。。。
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 那打毛衣？
<BuMangHuo> 不是了，你们肯定猜不到
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 。。。难道是。。。说她漂亮的
<BuMangHuo> 丫给我教了好久来着
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 千人斩 - = 
<onlylove__> jiero_: 估计是约炮专用
<jiero_> onlylove__: 恩。
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 难道是一晚儿八百？
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 明明一夜七次
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ... 不是啦
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 是我要和你结婚？
<jiero_> lol
 * onlylove__ 趴桌子补觉
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 你还是交代下吧，如果没啥不方便的
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不然他们会没完没了的猜
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 不能说啊
<jiero_> onlylove__:有什么好玩的吗？
<onlylove__> jiero_: 没有，现在犯困
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 一句话都不能说？
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不能说？难道是雅蠛蝶？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于UBUNTU的声音问题，困扰很久 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469658 [img] Attachment: 选区_001.jpg [/img] 这个数字输出（S/PDIF）怎么从来都没有声音啊 而且如上图，怎么只有用模拟声音？ 难道要重新安装声卡么？ zz: loveofmaria — 2015-04-20 11:40
<E022> BuMangHuo: 对了, 上次你的艾利和那个ak100发错发成耳机那个, 是哪款?
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我记得是很适合骑车的?
<E022> BuMangHuo: 天啦噜, 艾利和都有ak240了
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 你就是被千人甩，甩千人的千人斩吗？
<BuMangHuo> E022: 稍等啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/986783.html
<^k^> E022: ⇪ 【艾利和iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备】艾利和（Iriver） iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备 可记录心率 耗氧 速度距离 GPS路线等及通话音乐播放 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 999.00
<E022> BuMangHuo: 有点儿贵
<BuMangHuo> E022: 那货好像不防汗
<BuMangHuo> E022: 对，就这个，你要买的话我可以给你找一个
<BuMangHuo> E022: 价格肯定能少
<E022> BuMangHuo: 耳机上有生物感应器
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我先考虑下蛤
<BuMangHuo> E022: 对，但是不防汗，很一般
<BuMangHuo> 你看京东上的评价
<BuMangHuo> E022: 骑车戴耳机不是做死么
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.O7gfhn&id=16496159843&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 买个带反馈的..
<^k^> E022: ⇪ 【行货】正品美国SWEAT GUTR 硅胶导汗带 排汗带止汗带 运动头带-淘宝网 pp: 110.00 - 120.00
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我昨天骑车带, 挺好的, 能听见其他声音
<BuMangHuo> E022: 带反馈的？ 那不如单边的蓝牙耳机
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不带反馈.... 反馈是啥?
<BuMangHuo> 导汗带? 120 ? 要不要这么贵？
<BuMangHuo> E022: 就是演唱会他们戴的那种
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对吧？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 演唱会是那种普通耳机啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 瞎扯
<E022> BuMangHuo: 真的. 
<BuMangHuo> E022: 普通耳机谁带上都跑调
<E022> BuMangHuo: 连到中控上, 中控把声音同步回来
<BuMangHuo> E022: 没有反馈的话， 100% 跑吧
<E022> BuMangHuo: 反馈是中控做的, 不是耳机做的
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 为什么作死啊。
<BuMangHuo> 哦啊，我以为耳机高级呢
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 听不见后面的扯
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 车
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 反光镜
<BuMangHuo> E022: 话说逆行的三轮车电瓶车好可怕
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 什么车能赶上你。
<E022> BuMangHuo: 耳机就是普通的舞台坚挺, shure的常见耳机, 有钱的一般就ue定制了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 对!!!!
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 骑的太慢？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 突然停车开车门的出租也可怕
<E022> BuMangHuo: 简直不给留活路
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我连码表都不装, 就是不想分心
<jiero_> E022: 。。。前后都要带挡风玻璃
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我想来个这个: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.Q9lj8o&id=44208123558
<^k^> E022: ⇪ 【美国进口】HALO后绑带式导汗带 排汗带止汗带运动头巾头带发带-淘宝网 pp: 92.80 - 95.80
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不过这货真贵, 我看看美亚去
<BuMangHuo> E022: 码表装了，也不在公路上看啊
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 不是太慢，是突然减速、突然冲出来，突然转弯
 * jiero_ 想知道什么时候中国把酒驾杀人定性为蓄意谋杀
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 人行、自行车道上逆行的机动车不知道有啥法律管么
<tryit> E022, BuMangHuo cscope没有类似于info manual中l和r的功能？我只知道cscope可以popup，貌似pop出来就返不回去了
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 要是能行车记录仪做证罚款就好了~
<E022> tryit: 当然有. 
<E022> tryit: 不过都啥年代了还用cscope...
<tryit> E022, how
<E022> tryit: 你是emacs里面用的cscope吧?
<tryit> E022, 你上次说用的是ruby系的？
<tryit> E022, 恩
<E022> tryit: 上次我说的是c/c++系列的啊
<jiero_> BuMangHuo:  机动车不在机动车道内行驶，罚款50元
<jiero_> 机动车逆向行驶的，罚款200元
<E022> tryit: 那个, emacs有个全局的marker接口, 我查一下
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 妥妥的 gtags
<jiero_> BuMangHuo:  http://www.66law.cn/laws/84404.aspx
<^k^> jiero_: ⇪ 2013新交通法规定全文-法律知识|华律网(66Law.cn）
<tryit> E022, 静候佳音。。
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 多谢，试试
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 但是我在 ubuntu 里面用 gtags 跟 archlinux 里面完全是两种效果. 郁闷
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 哦，发现原因了
<BuMangHuo> tryit: ubuntu 里面的 gtags 用 gtags -i 生成的文件是 GPATH, GRTAGS, GSYMS GTAGS
<BuMangHuo> 但是 archlinux 里面的没有 SGSYMS
<BuMangHuo> GSYMS
<tryit> BuMangHuo, .
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 我用debian
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 开发机
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 你看看，用 gtags 生成的索引，有没有 GSYMS
<BuMangHuo> 没有这个 tagbar 没法用啊
<BuMangHuo> Gtags recursively collects source files under the current directory, picks up symbols and writes the cross-reference data into the tag files
<BuMangHuo>        ('GTAGS', 'GRTAGS' and 'GPATH').
<BuMangHuo>  Gtags recursively collect the source files under the current directory,
<BuMangHuo>        pickup symbols and  write  the  cross-reference  data  into  tag  files
<BuMangHuo>        (´GTAGS´,  ´GRTAGS´,  ´GSYMS´  and  ´GPATH´). 
<BuMangHuo> 我去，俩版本还真不一样
<E022> tryit: M
<E022> tryit: M-*
<E022> tryit: 试试看?
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 是 C-i 吧？ cc E022 ?
<E022> tryit: emacs里面有个全局的helper, 叫做find-tag-marker-ring, 让你的插件需要跳转的时候, 可以在跳转之前放当前的位置到这个marker-ring里面, 然后M-*就可以跳回来. cc BuMangHuo 
<E022> tryit: BuMangHuo: 对于大部分插件, 这个都有用, 在emacs25里面, 这个marker改了个名字, 叫做 xref-push-marker-stack 了. 
<tryit> E022, 高级～
<tryit> E022, 我只知道C-x C-x
<tryit> E022, 还有C-x r j
<E022> BuMangHuo: cscope我好久没用了, 忘了支不支持这个了, 不过我现在用的rtags, 真是太tm好用了. 
<tryit> E022, BuMangHuo rtags 比 gtags 如何
<BuMangHuo> 没用过 rtags 来着
<E022> tryit: rtags是用clang做语法解析
<E022> tryit: rtags是让emacs媲美专业ide的工具
<E022> tryit: 我一直说emacs比不过专业ide, 不过写c/c++的时候可以跟别的ide一样完美, 就是因为有rtags.
<E022> tryit: https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Andersbakken/rtags · GitHub
<tryit> E022, 如此推崇
<tryit> E022, 定要好好学习学习 cc BuMangHuo 
<cherrot> E022, 同时因为C/C++是静态强类型吧
<cherrot> E022, 话说支持vim么
<E022> cherrot: 对, 因为静态. 强类型都不够
<E022> cherrot: 有支持, 但是是第三方支持的
<cherrot> E022, 静态类型的好处 :D
<cherrot> E022, 你的新nick要表达什么
<E022> cherrot: 对啊.
<E022> cherrot: nick表明我有钱啊!
<jusss> cherrot: 不小心git rm了一个文件怎么恢复
<E022> cherrot: BuMangHuo: tryit: 快用, 绝对好用的神级插件. emacs vim都支持! https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags
<BuMangHuo> 频到里面 ad 现在叫啥  nick 了？
<cherrot> jusss, git checkout  或者 git reset   .   去看  git community book 中文版
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我先吧 gtags 搞好
<cherrot> E022, 看不粗来=。=
<cherrot> E022, 包养我才证明有钱
<SamLu> 现在包养的不值钱 养宠物才显得高富帅
<nellace_> 包养   宠物
<BuMangHuo> E022: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/gtags.1.html 你看看这个 manuals， 里面有个 -o, --omit-gsyms
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Manpage: gtags - create tag files for global. 
<BuMangHuo> Suppress  making ´GSYMS´ file.  Use this option if you don’t use -s option of global(1).
<BuMangHuo> 貌似 archlinux 里面的 gtags 默认带了 -o?  那怎么破
<BuMangHuo> cc 各位壕
<BuMangHuo> 好像还不是这个原因，我再看看
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> q
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何修改vlc快进时间？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469659 vlc快进shift+→是快进3秒。我想把它改为5秒，但是命令行输入vlc -H 没找到相关说明。哪位哥们知道的，指点一下啊，先在此谢谢了！ zz: 873792861 — 2015-04-20 12:48
<E022> BuMangHuo: 不知道. 我不用这破玩意.
<E022> BuMangHuo: gtags的emacs集成做的不行, 不如cscope
<E022> BuMangHuo: rtags的也不如cscope, 等我有时间了, 写个helm的ui.
<BuMangHuo> E022: 新版本的 global 把那个 GSYMS 给移掉了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<BuMangHuo> E022: ubuntu 里面的 global 倒可以用，但是 global 网站上写 Debian GNU/Linux <- It's too old. Please don't use Debian's package. 
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: dd 快升级
<tianzuo> 有人么
<tianzuo> 大家好啊
<tianzuo> 第一次用这个软件
<^k^> tianzuo:点点点.  13:18
<^k^> tianzuo:点点点.  13:18
<E022> BuMangHuo: ... ... ... ubuntu又不是debian...
<tianzuo> 大家都会说中文吧
<jiero> tianzuo, 什么软件？
<O0XX|Qiong> tianzuo: Yes, I hui
<E022> tianzuo: yes, wo ye hui.
<alvin_rxg> E022: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Ouy j9@R*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<E022> alvin_rxg: 边儿呆着去
<tianzuo> = =
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/511219  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> E022: ⇪ 521 => for http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/511219 -- unhandled response
<BuMangHuo> E022: ubuntu 里面的版本也够老唉
<relaed> 有人知道怎么安装skype吗
<tianzuo> 大家是不是都会.c
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我不自拍啊
<relaed> apt源里面找不到
<E022> relaed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<E022> relaed: 在partner repo里面应该
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Skype - Community Help Wiki
<jiero> tianzuo, 没有大家
<tianzuo> 你会么？
<E022> relaed: http://www.unixmen.com/install-skype-ubuntu-14-1014-0412-04/ 果然 partners里面的
<tianzuo> 有没有会c的大神
<tianzuo> 加个好友什么的
<relaed> 谢谢
<jiero> tianzuo, ... 无聊。求人的。
<tianzuo> 大家现在有没有用c编程的
<tianzuo> 加个好友
<O0XX|Qiong> tianzuo: http://pic1.zhimg.com/fe3d32b766b31f2bd1e1d38f2d41f958_r.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> tianzuo: 去这个网站
<tianzuo> 好的，我去看看
<relaed> 现在node什么的下载好慢啊
<relaed> 怎么安装npm什么的
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<tianzuo> = =、
<tianzuo> 骗子
<BuMangHuo> tianzuo: 他没骗你
<BuMangHuo> 你去约那个网站的头牌
<tryit> BuMangHuo, debian testing还可以吧
<O0XX|Qiong> tianzuo: 这个频道里很多人都在我发给你的网站上约会的
<tianzuo> 我要的不是约会
<tianzuo> 我是想找个人探讨c的问题
<BuMangHuo> 探讨？
<tianzuo> 恩
<tianzuo> 探讨
<BuMangHuo> 就在这里探讨呗
<tianzuo> c还没有学完
<tianzuo> 我想找一个平常能在线的
<BuMangHuo> 写作业？
<tianzuo> 不是
<tianzuo> 就是比较感兴趣
<tianzuo> 自学
<tianzuo> 而已
<E022> tianzuo: c的初学者入门问题懒得讨论, 自己该debug不debug的问题也不讨论. 
<tianzuo> 你要是不想帮助我可以不说话
<kandu> 我也想学 c  语言。也想找人探讨探讨
<tianzuo> 你学到那里了
<stardiviner> 想学lisp，不知道是否有人探讨？
<tianzuo> 咱们没准可以讨论一下
<yh> stardiviner: lisp 好
<stardiviner> yh: soyo，lisp简直就是C的另一端
<yunfan> 阿丹呢?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 阿丹可来了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 应该还没有
<BuMangHuo> 你约他？
<BuMangHuo> tianzuo: 你要讨论，让你说你又不说
<BuMangHuo> 啥问题说出来才能讨论吧
<BuMangHuo> E022: 你有骑车的包没
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 不是 我要请教下他善存有没有什么cheep alternative 我想试试自己调soylent
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 对了 明天老子又来帝都 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 再等会儿
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 欢迎光临
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你现在是商务人士的节奏啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: p商务人士
<E022> bu
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我有个邮差包啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 嚎
<BuMangHuo> 壕
<E022> BuMangHuo: 350买的marmot大包
<E022> BuMangHuo: 特别大, 能放17寸笔记本
<E022> BuMangHuo: 类似这款 大一号
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我买的黑色的
<BuMangHuo> E022: 那太大了
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我想买个不像电脑包的电脑包
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我日常用啊...
<E022> BuMangHuo: 你适合买小号的O记邮差包. 
<BuMangHuo> E022: 来个链接？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 好, 稍等
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我现在都是用买外卖别人给的塑料袋儿拿笔记本的
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.45.qlPbjt&id=35855100279&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> E022: ⇪ Osprey Beta Port 贝塔派 12L日用通勤数码电脑斜跨邮差包含pad仓-淘宝网 pp: 980.00
<E022> 卧槽, 不是这个价格吧...
<BuMangHuo> 980 ？
<BuMangHuo> 什么鬼
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.136.qlPbjt&id=43517324264&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> E022: ⇪ Osprey Beta port 贝塔派 12L日用单肩包 通勤数码电脑包 邮差包-淘宝网 pp: 468.00
<E022> BuMangHuo: 还行了这个价格, 再便宜的话, 只能买timbuk了. 
<BuMangHuo> E022: timbuk 还便宜？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我有个理想款的包, 但是买不起.
<BuMangHuo> E022: 这包不能骑车用吧？
<BuMangHuo> 骑车得有个前面固定的，不然会乱跑
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我的包有三点背负, 刻意
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我是说你发的这俩
<E022> BuMangHuo: 我不知道诶, 我去看看
<BuMangHuo> 不过可以发挥动手能力 diy 一个
<BuMangHuo> 不嫌难看的话
<E022> BuMangHuo: 图上看不出来...
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://item.m.jd.com/ware/view.action?wareId=1304022217   梦幻款
<^k^> E022: ⇪ Klattermusen 攀山鼠 男女包16升旅行小包单肩包 4022 三夫户外 Ebony乌木色 M - 京东触屏版
<BuMangHuo> ...
 * chongwish Java 大神何在
<BuMangHuo> E022: 我看着这个好看 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.7xvM1F&id=19322311855&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 美国Timbuk2进口新款正品死飞男女单肩潮流斜挎信使包 骑行包-淘宝网 pp: 880.00
 * chongwish 别广告了，java 大神在哪里
<BuMangHuo> chongwish: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<chongwish> BuMangHuo: 卖卖卖
<BuMangHuo> E022: 唉我去，看图好像是妹子款
<E022> BuMangHuo: timbuk烂大街
<E022> BuMangHuo: 攀山鼠真是梦幻品牌啊
<BuMangHuo> E022: 丑
<BuMangHuo> E022: 太大个儿
<E022> BuMangHuo: 16升而已啊, 我嫌小呢还
<BuMangHuo> E022: 看起来跟那些约川藏炮的人背的一样
<E022> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 骑车应该上个邮差包啊
<chongwish> BuMangHuo:人丑带什么都丑，人美不带都美
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 对啊，但是都有点大
<BuMangHuo> chongwish: 滚粗
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 收我的ubuntu牌得吧，Ogio代工的，质量刚刚的
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你的这包还没出去呢？
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 有原包和9成新的可选
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你的包不是骑行的吧
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 骑行的啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 来个图看看？
<BuMangHuo> 以前我记得你发的那个就是个单肩电脑包啊
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dziCV35k8_Y
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 邮差包啊，都是单肩的
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 30s 了，还不开箱...
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 单肩的没有固定装置的话，骑车会乱跑
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 这些二逼开箱的都这操行
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: http://picpaste.com/scrot-giwlguFu.png 这个还在不
<yunfan> freeflying: 有图没
<freeflying> yunfan: 啥图
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 这个是啥
<yunfan> freeflying: 你的包
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 上面那个视频
<yh1> http://img01.static.yohobuy.com/product/2015/03/18/10/017cd28788ef9a1f21c6a205d5ab748c33.jpg
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 建议你从 6 分钟开始看
<freeflying> yunfan: 上面的视频里有
<yunfan> freeflying: 不好 
<yunfan> 我还是去登山族那淘宝吧
<yunfan> 你们的包功能性都不行 
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 多大这个
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 有没有小码
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 我只有两个，一样大的
<freeflying> yunfan: 你拿邮差包去登山？ 还谈毛得性能啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 我哪里有说去登山 我只是说登山族的包功能性强点 难道你买个邮差包就去当邮差了？
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 也是视频里面这个颜色？
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 是
<freeflying> yunfan: 你都没用过Ogio的东西，就说人性能不行
<E022> yunfan: 需要的时候, 我有个格里高利z30
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 看完了我都没看到这货能不能背
<yunfan> freeflying: 我说功能性 大佬 我哪里有说性能了 ？？
<yunfan> E022: 发图看看 
<E022> yunfan: jd搜吧
 * QiongMangHuo 周六拿圆筒包爬山呢还
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你总算来了
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 蛋儿哥哥好
<BuMangHuo> http://mypaper.pchome.com.tw/coldswallo/post/1322806019
<yunfan> E022: 我看到人家二手的转让700 所以我就不继续看了 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你骑车用这个？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 感情问题   : 话说有一位刚新婚的女子,因和先生之间出了点感情问题,便去找她 的心理医生……她抱怨似地对心理医生说: "为啥我的老公结婚前和结婚后差那么多? 结婚前他总会说好听的话给我听,结婚后都不会……" 结果心理医生正经八百地对她说: 你有听说过钓到的
<^k^>  ─> 鱼还给它鱼饵的吗???  
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 我骑车不背包
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我有东西要咨询 善存有没有你推荐的 cheep点的alternative?
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 4-50km这种
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我不磕药的啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你明明磕善存 上次我看到你发打折购买链接的 
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 哦，你的车是骑行用的，不是通勤用的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我一辈子还没吃过善存
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我想照配方调soylent 试个几个星期玩玩 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的 global 什么版本？ tagbar 能用？ echofunc 呢？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ctags还是要装, 不make tags而已
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 反正你是混这个圈子的人 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不 make tags 那 ctags 有啥用？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: tagbar会调用嘛
<BuMangHuo> 不是没有 ctags 的原因吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我在 ubuntu 1404 里面的 tagbar 正常，在 arch 里面就 No tags found 了
<BuMangHuo> 这个版本的  global 没有 GSYMS 了
<BuMangHuo> 不知道是这个原因不
<yunfan> E022: 这些包这么贵到底有什么贵的理由？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不是啊, tagbar要的还是ctags
<E022> yunfan: 新的六百多吧
<yunfan> E022: 他的材料有什么特殊的 还是设计上有 ？
<E022> yunfan: 背负啊
<yunfan> E022: 有没有什么登山的衣服裤子可以正反穿 正面是鲜艳适合求救 反面是迷彩适合隐蔽的 ?
<E022> yunfan: 15千克背上去, 肩膀那边还是松的, 不勒肩膀
<E022> yunfan: 我见过红色和黑色正反的, 没见过迷彩的
<yunfan> E022: 15kg对背包来说本来就不重啊 又不是30kg
<E022> yunfan: 但是背负还是有区别.
<yunfan> E022: 发我看看 我觉得黑色 灰色也不错 
<E022> yunfan: 自己搜吧, 我记不清型号, 鸟家的
<yunfan> 始祖鸟？
<yunfan> 那要2k起步了把 
<E022> yunfan: 差不多
<E022> yunfan: 棉服, 不到2k
<yunfan> E022: 算了 登山的圈子溢价太高了 都是装逼的  还是我们生存狂圈子好  
<E022> yunfan: 但是有啥用呢?
<jiero> E022, ... 你们都是气质组合啊
<jiero> E022,  从耳机到登山到单车
<yunfan> E022: 作为一个生存狂 是不希望东西有派上用场的那一天的 
<yunfan> E022: 背包下面能否有个带轮拖的支架 这样在平底走可以减轻背负
<jiero> yunfan, 我没有买登山包，就用腰包支撑包底部
<jiero> yunfan, 独轮？
<yunfan> jiero: 我的体重等于你背个30kg的包 呵呵 
<jiero> yunfan, 我一般也就背10公斤。
<jiero> yunfan, 我背着十公斤去见ee，ee把我送到山脚下，我背着10公斤爬山。
<yunfan> jiero: 你什么时候去见ee了 
<jiero> yunfan, 12月初，竟然就我一个穿单衣的。
<jiero> yunfan, 去年12月4日吧？
<jiero> yunfan, 长沙真冷。穿两件衣服走湘江不行。
<jiero> yunfan, 但是我只有夏天的衣服，只好凑合了。。。
<Sevk> 新 其它类软件 • SD卡的挂载问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469661 卡是插在笔记本的卡槽上，每次重启后挂载提示错误，重新插拔后才能正常挂载。 提示如下错误： Error mounting /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/angel/f6cefbff-df89-4a67-92f9-22a95200cf65: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosu
<Sevk>  ─> id" "/dev/mmcblk0p1" "/media/angel/f6cefbff-df89-4a67-92f9-22a95200cf65"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: …
<E022> yunfan: 有些又, 但是我不知道.
<E022> jiero: 单车是为了上班, 每天马路上骑自行车的人多了去了
<E022> BuMangHuo: 买啥包?
<E022> BuMangHuo: o包?
<yunfan> E022: 你背包去过哪?
<E022> yunfan: 上班啊
<E022> yunfan: 背着比别的包舒服很多, 特别透气, 后背不会出汗.
<E022> yunfan: 已经值回包的价格了对我来说
 * jusss 每天背包上班的路过 :(
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不知打啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: 你上班用啥?
<jiero> E022, 我每天背着我的4个包中的一个。
<yunfan> E022: 看来你上班收入很高 
<jiero> yunfan,  不像你家里吨
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • HP ML110 G6 server 的网卡驱动没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469662 装的是ubuntu 10.0.4 server HP网站上只有red hat 和suse 多个版本的驱动，不知道该用哪个？ zz: casinosun — 2015-04-20 14:56
<E022> yunfan: 跟这个有关系? 不过600多的包, 一天的工资嘛
<BuMangHuo> E022: 塑料袋
<yunfan> E022: 也是 
<BuMangHuo> E022: 不管装单反还是笔记本...
<jiero> E022, 暴露了工资了。我知道了。
<E022> yunfan: 买了至少能用五年, 多划算
<BuMangHuo> E022: 都是订外卖人家送餐的袋子
<yunfan> E022: 这个我就不信了 
<E022> yunfan: 有个放登山手杖的地方, 我用来放羽毛球拍, 很方便
<jiero> yunfan, 为啥不信啊。
<yunfan> E022: 而且我喜欢包的功能多  我的用途跟你不是一样的 
<jiero> yunfan,  功能多的不是登山包么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你用了 ctrlp, leaderF, 还用 bufexplorer.zip ?
<BuMangHuo> 穷忙活下线了？
<yunfan> 我想用模块化包 不过不要做成仿军品的样式 
<jusss> e
<jusss> 每天600一月18k？or 14k
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, ctrlp难用 舍弃，目前用 leaderF  
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, buferexploer我用了吗？干嘛的？可能只是放在插件列表了吧  
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我习惯多tab  buffer 没关心过
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ,bs ,bv 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ,be 三个键，显示当前打开的 buf
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 类似于 :ls 吗？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 但是有 leader 了，这个根本没用了好像
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 嗯  我从来没用过
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 删删删
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 跟 leaderF 的键冲突
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 留着呗 挺好的  
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, leaderF 不就一个 ,f 么？ 怎么冲突了？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: leaderF 里面, <leader>b 是在 buf 里面跳转...
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 冲突了那就删呗
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ,b 你居然不用？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 干吗用？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那你怎么切换 buf
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我都是用tab啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, buf是什么 能吃吗
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: tab 能吃 buf 就能吃
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/102384/using-vims-tabs-like-buffers/103590#103590
<^k^> ⇪ ti: editor - Using Vim's tabs like buffers - Stack Overflow
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/?p=116
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 骑车入门的几个要点 | 东方红运动网
<cherrot> BuMangHuo,  gt + 标号
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 这个post的中心思想是？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 是说 tab 不好玩，大家玩 buf？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 何必呢  我习惯看到所有tab  而不是记在脑子里
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 恩，个人爱好吧
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 因为i同时要编辑的文件本身就很多
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 这么折腾，不如用sublime text
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 记得好像以前不用 tab 的原因是 vim 里面那个 tab 在上面显示的一条特别突兀的感觉
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 但是有 airline 之后，这都不是问题了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, airline对tab的支持相当不爽
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 还好吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 就是只打开一个文件它也开，这个不好
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我试用过 然后给禁掉了   现在用的是 tabline
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 有 tabline 的截图么给个
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, airline只管下面就足够了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, https://github.com/mkitt/tabline.vim
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mkitt/tabline.vim · GitHub
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 简言之就是统一了tab外观，有标号显示，省略了路径名
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你说 leaderF 的 ,b 是干啥的来着？ 没太懂
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ,f 在文件里面跳，,b 是在 buf 里面跳
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, soga  那就把 bufexplorer 移除掉好了 ~
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: let g:airline_left_sep           = '▶ ' 你这样设置，就不需要 powerline 字体了？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 帮我截图看看这样设置的效果?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 因为这个字符是默认字体可以显示的  虽然不是那么炫酷 但是简单
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 贴图站给个？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: picpaste.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: PicPaste - public beta v5! (@ picpaste.com)
<cherrot> thx
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, http://picpaste.com/pics/941a9d22d9ca9b9d539d5d4edbb74d63.1429516179.png
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 就是能看到那个空格的小小间隙  然后 没法展示那些炫酷的分支符号啥的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 恩
<BuMangHuo> 还好
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 看你的配置，你尝试了好多符号啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: gt 数字？ 数字做什么
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 哈哈
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 哦错了 是数字+gt  跳转tab
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  15:56
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那没必要用插件吧？ 哦，tabline 可以显示数字
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 否则tab的显示很丑 宽度也很随意 肉眼很难分辨
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: http://picpaste.com/scrot-uXB7C3HG.png
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那一条的颜色很别扭吧
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 哪一条？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: tab
<BuMangHuo> 第一行
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 所以我用solarized ~ 基本看不出颜色差别 lol
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我截图里的配色你不喜欢么 多柔和
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> 太柔
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: sha?
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: ??
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 不了, 我该走了
<O0XX|Qiong> //whois E022
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 我说你发啥了?
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 我发啥了?
<E022> O0XX|Qiong: 你说给bruce的? 是个电视盒子的链接.
<O0XX|Qiong> E022: 好吧...你走吧
<E022> ... ...
<E022> mikecao: 贵司qiao老板怎么也不来了? 等着问他啥时候结婚呢
<yunfan> E022: 盒子链接给我
<E022> yunfan: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/507027
<E022> yunfan: 已经没货了
<^k^> E022: ⇪ 521 => for http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/507027 -- unhandled response
<yunfan> E022: 额 这烂东西也要上smzdm
<E022> yunfan: 值得买上面本来就是一堆烂东西啊
<yunfan> E022: 诶 
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: FJKong 已经在腐国了?
<QiongMangHuo> shuduo: 来打羽毛球么?
<shuduo> QiongMangHuo: 我在等一个电话，如果5点半前给我电话我就去打
<QiongMangHuo> shuduo: .
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: Destine O0XX|Qiong http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a905b8d7gw1erbx4f4sxdj20c80460sy.jpg
<palomino|working> LOL QiongMangHuo 
<palomino|working> 好狠的小朋友
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 。。。
<lainme> onlylove_: http://www.zhihu.com/question/29712291 疑似毅力菌
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ufw防火墙日志，怎分析？ - Ubuntu - 知乎 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那你是吃泡腾片 ?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不吃啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 现在就是偶尔吃褪黑素
<palomino|working> ?_?
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 肿么了?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我记得你之前说要买维生素片的 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 木有啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你现在不在人大住了还有地方打鸟毛球啊？
<palomino|working> 主要的副作用如下：   白天嗜睡    头痛    头晕
<palomino|working> 其它不太常见的副作用可能包括腹部不适、轻度焦虑、易怒、过敏、思维混乱和持续沮丧的感觉。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这边有羽毛球馆啊
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 倒时差, 治失眠, 等等
<palomino|working> 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 乐乐跟我说不吃褪黑素的都是卢瑟
<palomino|working> -o-
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你发的那个帖子里面写的，说是骑车比跑步减肥效果好？ 省膝盖？
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 于是我就买了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGuCIYmniABx2T-lGvS0AAMZCgBANzQAHHZn149.gif 看懂的,智商都在249以上
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 游泳, 骑车跑步都废膝盖
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还是游泳吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 游泳不是膝盖压力小得多？
 * QiongMangHuo 入我游泳教
<BuMangHuo> 应该是跑步最费
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 完全不伤, 哪都不伤, 除非淹死
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你这个大片子  可惜我没有保存聊天记录 
<palomino|working> 游泳好
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我靠, 你记忆力不好总乱讲
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 没别人了  
<palomino|working> 游累了还可以躺水面上睡一会儿
<QiongMangHuo> "一个简易的提升逼格的方法：如果你愿意，你可以在简历上写自己是美国时代周刊2006年度年度人物，曾获08年感动中国组委会特别大奖。不用担心吹牛被捉，因为这两年的获奖者分别是“Everyone”和“全体中国人”。"
 * QiongMangHuo 学到了 cc HowIsItGoing 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
 * BuMangHuo 是 XXX 村最受欢迎的程序员
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 一，要把原车越野胎换成光头胎，这样一来骑行阻力很小，给人的骑行感受一流，就像踩在云彩上滑行一样顺畅，这简单的小动作，对于保护兴趣能够起到至关重要的作用。 车胎都得换？
<palomino|working> lol QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 破马你真好, 总捧场
 * palomino|working momo QiongMangHuo 
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 你这运动量不用担心膝盖
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 所谓跑步伤膝盖大多数是动作不规范导致的
<shuduo> QiongMangHuo: 去不了了 :(
<QiongMangHuo> shuduo: 那我今天只好虐马老司机了:(
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 只上下班推荐换胎，效果非常明显
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 我去年跑步差点残废掉
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我现在那个车轮，在转弯的时候侧滑很严重来着
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 齿胎就那样
<BuMangHuo> 光头胎能好点？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 气压打到60psi以下会好些，不过骑起来更费力
<BuMangHuo> 我以为越光的越滑
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 纯光的也会侧划，有点胎纹的光胎不错
 * super_mrwu 抖抖抖抖
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 换胎的话，车圈不用换吧？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 一般不用
<super_mrwu> 誰願意做白老鼠
<super_mrwu> https://github.com/ngkaho1234/Ext3Fsd-driver
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ngkaho1234/Ext3Fsd-driver · GitHub
<super_mrwu> 我沒有windows，
<super_mrwu> 在別人那裡測試穩定，這個是Ext2Fsd+徹底的extents支持
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 那是因为你姿势不对啊
<super_mrwu> https://github.com/ngkaho1234/Ext3Fsd這個是源碼，上面的是二進制驅動模塊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ngkaho1234/Ext3Fsd · GitHub
<jusss> onlylove 我发现我这firefox现在常常打不开网页...
<jusss> 好奇怪
<onlylove> jusss: 正常
<jusss> onlylove 但是网络又没断
<jusss> onlylove 我是不是该换chrome了
<onlylove> jusss: opera
<jusss> 又 断了,擦
<onlylove> jusss: 你有些事别管太多，firefox有时候是有毛病
<jusss> onlylove 不喜欢opera 
<jusss> onlylove opera没法像ff和chrome提供remote dns resolve
<onlylove> jusss: 那救不了你了，
<jusss> onlylove:  而且opera的socks不知道是5还是几
<onlylove> jusss: 你要用chrome自己小心，那东西不是一般的吃内存
<onlylove> jusss: 其实opera换核心以后我也没用过
<onlylove> jusss: 但是估计应该比chrome好点
<onlylove> jusss: 当然，你如果能找到老版，最好
<jusss> onlylove: opera,除了jar版的手机浏览器很棒,其它产品都很差
<jusss> onlylove: 尤其是中国化的版本,不是一般的差
<jusss> onlylove: 老版,包兼容会出问题吧,我用的是arch
<hoxily> 快去用  spartan
<jusss> ...
<jusss> hoxily: 你在vbox里用过网银u盾没
<hoxily> jusss: 没有。
<jusss> hoxily: 我在看看能不能在vbox里用
<hoxily> 自从有了 alipay ，再也没用过网银了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，我的电脑无法开机了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469663 今天我在Ubuntu下，删除了win7的分区，就再也无法开机了，重启后提示让我选择启动设备，我选择了硬盘，还是进不去，似乎电脑不识别我的硬盘了。我的分区是这样的，最前面是跟分区，然后是s
<^k^>  ─> wap然后是home最后是win7分区，我直接把win7分区删了，然后就悲剧了，我该怎么办啊 zz: 3295 …
<jusss> http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/2218725
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【MV】影视原声 -"低俗怪谈"第二季加长版预告片-高清MV在线播放-音悦Tai-口袋·FAN-看好音乐
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Touch 修改默认Scope 背景 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469664 在Ubuntu Touch设置中有修改壁纸一项。但是大家设置之后为嘛Scope没有变化呢？ 其实原因很简单。我们将Scope理解成应用，而设置中的修改壁纸只是桌面环境的。 所以修改不成功！～那么应该如何去修改
<^k^>  ─> Scope的默认背景呢？ 在/usr/share/unity8/Dash/graphics/paper_portrait/目录下有这么一个图片 paper_por …
<pengjiayou> 有人在么？
<^k^> pengjiayou:点点点.  19:52
<pengjiayou> 呵呵
<pengjiayou> 不知道怎么针对你回复
<pengjiayou> k 。。。
<Nian> 好冷清啊
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 最近写了一些Linux编程相关的文章，欢迎编程爱好者访问交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469666 本人做IT的，主做嵌入式Linux开发，上个月起开始在自己网站写一些编程相关的文章，欢迎程序爱好者访问并交流． 同时，我也会一些php编程，我的博客就是自己写的
<^k^>  ─> ，有学网页开发的同志也可以和我交流学习． 我的博文网址为： http://duxiulong.duapp.com/ Li …
<gebjgd> pengjiayou, 平价油
<pengjiayou> gebjgd, 切
<pengjiayou> gebjgd, 啥眼神
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么查看系统的所有用户和所有组?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hoxily> jusss: 看 /etc/passwd ?
<jusss> hoxily: 太危险吧
<jusss> hoxily: /etc/group还有
<jusss> hoxily: 就没个指令可以看? win貌似有 net user add什么的
<jusss> hoxily: 你是对的,arch的wiki推荐的是你说的/etc/passwd
<hoxily> 发现了一个错别字
<xiaocai> 喝醉了
<gebjgd> pengjiayou, 碰加油？
<root____3> help
<root____3> 有人吗？
<Kves> root____3:点点点.  21:10
<root____3> 谁懂msf
<root____3> ？？？
<root____3> 求救
<darker> 有哪位大神懂msf阿
<darker> @Kves 在不
<darker> @ Kves 在不
<darker>  /INVITE Kves #ubuntu-cn
<darker>  /msg NickServ REGISTER Wo080421 453136171@qq.com
<darker> quit
<pengjiayou> gebjgd, 彭嘉佑
<pengjiayou> gebjgd, 桑心啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 粘贴快捷键无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469667 系统为LINUX MINT 17.1 X64，，桌面上的文件可以用CTRL+C复制出来，但是CTRL+V 粘贴无效，右键用鼠标可以粘贴。。这个问题之前没有。最近几天才出现，印象中也没进行什么特别的操作。。。 请问哪里可以修改这个
<^k^>  ─> 快捷键么？ 在设置键盘里面没找到。 zz: lanlinlan — 2015-04-20 21:56
<maixueguonian> 哦！
<maixueguonian> 有个中文频道
<maixueguonian> 貌似没什么人说话
<xiaocai> o
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gvim 可视化模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469668 ubuntu 里的gvim 按ctrl+v不能开可视化模式 而是粘贴 要在.gvimrc加哪些代码才能改回来 zz: 873944287 — 2015-04-20 22:17
<super_mrwu> xiaocai: 歐洲大爆炸
<super_mrwu> 話說樓上那個問題，究竟是什麼鬼，用了多久vim...
<xiaocai> super_mrwu: what
<super_mrwu> xiaocai: (@^k^) 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gvim 可视化模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469668 ubuntu 里的gvim 按ctrl+v不能开可视化模式 而是粘贴 要在.gvimrc加哪些代码才能改回来 zz: 873944287 — 2015-04-20 22:17
<^k^> ⇪ ti: gvim 可视化模式 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 873944287 
<super_mrwu> xiaocai: 什麼鬼。。。
<Nian> http://imagebin.org 要维护到什么时候
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 修改ubuntu默认启动项出现(gedit:3168): Gtk-WARNING ** http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469672 Quote: zhanghu@zhanghu-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo -i [sudo] password for zhanghu: root@zhanghu-System-Product-Name:~# gedit /etc/default/grub (gedit:3168): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Er
<^k^>  ─> ror.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files (gedit:3168): Gtk-WARNIN …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 有道词典 官方linux版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469673 有道词典 官方linux版本，有ubuntu版本，deepin版本，还有二进制安装包 http://cidian.youdao.com/index-linux.html 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu server14.04声卡无声，装xubuntu-desktop才有声 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469675 我装的ubuntu server14.04，xfce4，在图形界面无声，切到控制台才有声，似乎跟aiglx有关系 card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog] 子设备: 1/1 子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: PCH [H
<^k^>  ─> DA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] 子设备: 1/1 子设备 #0: subdevice #0 怎么弄？ zz: xuiv — 2015-04- …
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43772 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究人员发明不需要电池的摄像机
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这个是在博物馆发明的么
<BuMangHuo> 哦，是摄像机啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43773
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《三体2》英文版遭女权人士审查，被迫修改一千多处
<onlylove> 疯了
<onlylove> 因此小说中用“善良”、“纯洁”、“天使般”等形容词均被视为歧视，要限制使用次数。此外用美女来形容女性联合国秘书长也被认为是歧视
<onlylove> 这都TM的算歧视？
<onlylove> 非要用女汉子才不算歧视？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这都是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 我想知道女权人士都用什么体位+
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 女权癌审查小说呢，善良纯洁都是对女性的歧视
<onlylove> jusss: 骑乘位呗，她们优越感那么强，怎么能在下面
<jusss> onlylove: 那会不会认为被插入也算歧视
<onlylove> jusss: 别问我啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道怎么在vbox里让win7用网银u盾了,就把用户加入vboxusers组里,vbox就能检测usbkey了,原来如此简单
<jusss> onlylove: 用百度搜半天出来一些不懂的东西,google一下就出来了
<onlylove> jusss: 我更希望在linux环境里面直接用key
<jusss> 唉
<onlylove> jusss: 你小心 nyfair牛牛喷你
<jusss> onlylove: 建行的usb被识别成了sdb 是个superblock
<jiero_> onlylove:  用汉子不叫歧视
<jusss> onlylove_: 要是硬件配置高,是不是可以在虚拟机里玩游戏?
<jusss> 现在越来越喜欢一直开着虚拟机了
<onlylove__> jusss: 你想多了
<jiero_> jusss 和 onlylove 越来越熟了。又是一对儿
<onlylove__> jiero_: 你下次来北京别被我知道
<jiero_> 嗯嗯。组合 imtxc 和 imadper； roylez 和 meaculpa / 和 palomino ; adam 和 hamo
<onlylove__> jiero_: 不然我请假也弄死你
<jiero_> onlylove__: 。。。凶残啊。
<onlylove__> 喵的，果然夏衣钱捆，呵呵
<jiero_> 这里好似死水
<jiero_> XwinX: 虾，动一下
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 最简单的截图，然后在图片上标注个框框啊，之类的东西，用什么工具
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 哦。gimp
<jiero_> BuMangHuo:  inkscape
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: firefox插件也行，没用过
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 自带的有 draw
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: DPDK/SDN大会，去瞅瞅
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 哪?
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 哪个最简单好用？
<BuMangHuo> cc O0XX|Qiong 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: shutter不能标注框框
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: momo 壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我也在找合适的工具呢
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1226417.html
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【美国锦纶休闲包】美国（Timbuk2）锦纶休闲包 经典款信使包 黑色/蓝色 TKB116-1-4090【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 679.00
<BuMangHuo> 这包怎么样
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, shutter ?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这么贵?!??!?!?!?!?!?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot:  不是说 shutter 不能标注框框？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 有100 的码
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: timbuk都敢卖这么贵!!!!
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 肯定可以 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 579, 淘宝 490
<iMadper> cherrot: 可以撒?
<jiero_> BuMangHuo:  shutter
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 太贵... 我的350而已啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 珠三角万豪，贵司是金牌赞助啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你的不好看啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<PinoCao> 传说中的晒包包？？
<BuMangHuo> 我去， shutter 要装这么多 perl 的依赖？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 那个啊...我知道...他司是钻石那个对吧?
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 所以我才不推荐它
<PinoCao> 我去。。。。
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 也就 ee 这个 perl 狂什么都没发现
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 那你推荐什么
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊，求票
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我并没有啊
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 我没想过加个线框之类的，大概 libreoffice draw 行吧。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我打算在黑东先买个试试啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 话说你觉得sdn怎么样?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 7 天用着合适，就退了在淘宝买个， 用着不合适，就直接退？
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 挺靠谱的吧，至少比OS强
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 有没有轻量的截图软件推荐
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不用吧, timbuk不值
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我看样子还算合适吧
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你这是多黑os...
<jiero_> O0XX|Qiong: 。。。可恶又是你。。。
 * jiero_ 劈了 O0XX|Qiong
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 话说贵司赞助了，咋没个session呢
<PinoCao> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.ANuJdp&id=41672831357&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
<^k^> PinoCao: ⇪ PANGOLIN穿山甲双肩背包 大号-淘宝网 pp: 2100.00
<PinoCao> 你们觉得这个咋样？？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我司就是刷存在感吧...
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: sdn跟我们又没啥关系...
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 不是贵司一贯作风啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 貌似有啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你看speaker
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: John Zannos
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 哦，我说嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: "NFV, SDN, Cloud and Open Source Equals Telco Flexibility"
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 果然是去忽悠云的...
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: NFV比OS靠谱多了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 话说我们在机场还看到vmware的广告, 说下一个风口就是NFV
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 都想搭这班船啊，问题这趟船不好搞啊，话语权在CT人那里
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 话说这趟船应该是 运营商 搞吧?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我只用系统自带的。。。 你的需求 可以装deepin的那个截图应用
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不知道现在还在不在维护了  和QQ截图的体验非常一致
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 中国这种数据中心往外的网络都是运营商控制
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 数据中心内部sdn应该还不太用得上吧?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 其实我需要的是一个简单轻量的图片编辑工具 cc jiero_ 
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 截图 scrot 就得
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 所以推荐deepin的啊  shutter 还是不够简单 
<Yunfan-phone> 机房之间sdn还是用的上的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: jiero_ 得，我还是问你俩怎么在 gimp 里面用框框标注吧。。。
<BuMangHuo> 跑题太远了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, gimp 光加载就这么久。。。  
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ssd 8g 内存不怕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 那你还是shutter吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 就是不知道怎么用框框标注，别的不管了
<BuMangHuo> .......
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 自己找啊 
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 求介绍
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 工具栏里  字框工具而已
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 主要是NFV, 运营商的业务模式也需要变化了
<O0XX|Qiong> Yunfan-phone: 机房之间的网络是运营商控制的吧?
<jiero_> BuMangHuo:  inkscape 和 draw
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 所有做云得创业小公司都得完蛋
<jiero_> BuMangHuo:  Libreoffice Draw 
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 别跑题啊大佬
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 好吧，轻量级的我不用。
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 他司又站风口了?
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 关毛程序
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: 就想问问在 gimp 里面怎么加框
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 画
<Yunfan-phone> 客户也可以请求弄专线啊 以前我们做网游就有过这个
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 不算吧
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 我平时不用gimp，多数inkscape
<BuMangHuo> jiero_: http://picpaste.com/scrot-egyToM6x.png
<BuMangHuo> .....
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 那这一波谁比较受益?
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 丫的我不用gimp
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 还在博弈吧，花落谁家还难说，不过肯定的小公司，创业公司搞云是没戏了
<BuMangHuo> 有这么难么....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: yaourt deepin-screenshot
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 乖
<iMadper> freeflying: 我看几个做云的创业公司跑的挺欢实啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 看着挺欢啊，你都说了
<iMadper> freeflying: 然后很多公司也在用他家的服务啊, 比如avcloud
<freeflying> iMadper: ucloud和阿里你会选哪家？要是做生意的话
<iMadper> freeflying: ucloud是啥?
<freeflying> iMadper: 创业公司
<iMadper> freeflying: avcloud提供了推送, 数据分析等一系列的服务
<O0XX|Qiong> avcloud?
<iMadper> freeflying: 如果有需求, 自然要选了. ali提供的只是基础服务吧?
 * O0XX|Qiong 我又想歪了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不, 是丫起的名字不行. 类似的还有avos
<jiero_> BuMangHuo: 要发明个会自动闭帽的中性笔有那么难么？根本是那些厂商不想搞
<iMadper> jiero_: 不像搞.
<iMadper> jiero_: 不想搞
<iMadper> jiero_: 赚不到钱
<onlylove_> 一天到晚装作很忙的样子，有意思么
<onlylove_> 还不提供梯子，不能google，那一堆鸟语问题，让我指望度娘？
<PinoCao> 基本上没啥指望。。我现在用yahoo
<PinoCao> 就是有的时候国外网站打不开。。
<PinoCao> 只能看快照
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 我这边稍微长点的网页就reset
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 下个freegate
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 我有你要么？？发个邮箱地址过来
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 我不想作死，找到新工作之前，我还指望混点工钱
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 这公司的破烂网络设备实在恶心
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 你用固定IP？？
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 我公司也是。。外网就一台asa5505
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 我在网内做个nginx的反向代理，把我家里的服务器绑上。。
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 不是固定IP的问题，IP段是固定的，就算你不承认，也会连累其他同事
<iMadper> freeflying: https://leancloud.cn/ 这种公司挺靠谱的. 不过没直接跟阿里云这种竞争而已
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ LeanCloud
<onlylove_> 整天弄个安装配置文档让我熟悉，熟悉了之后再问，你熟悉了么，你熟悉了么，你熟悉了么，丫的那破烂就那么复杂么
<onlylove_> 当他是LDAP呢
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 额。。。哈哈。。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: LDAP没搞过。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我们的电脑 : 早年,某公司,买了一台电脑,放在某人的办公桌上,有一天这个人被领导谈话,领导说:这个电脑呢,虽然是放在你的桌子上,主要是你在用,但是它不是你的个人财产,你在电脑上写"我的电脑",影响很不好。 于是,"我的电脑" 被重命名为"我们的电脑"。
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马还会对这种笑话感冒？
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 我现在就在我家里的centos上做了个crond，让他每分钟获取一下我拨号的 IP地址，然后通过python做了个socket通讯到我单位的服务器上，把IP地址发到我单位里，然后crond定时修改我nginx上的反向代理配置文件，把我的域名绑定到我单位的IP地址上。我家里的服务器就能被访问到了。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还有鼠标拍显示器的呢
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我没你的条件，有那条件我在家玩也不来上班，我现在没钱
<onlylove> PinoCao: 今天在想要不要回家考电气工程师算了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 反正都是赚几毛钱
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我现在就在做一个项目，Cheap to Build Server,简称CBS。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 利用linux集群把以前的一些旧电脑整合到一起。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我家里现在的服务器，现在就是两台amd 双核组的。。功耗也不大。。400W
<PinoCao> onlylove: 连主机箱全加上才1000块
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 最近有啥便宜又大碗的ssd么？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 前两天sandisk特价啊
<HowIsItGoing> PinoCao: 取ip这么费劲？ 弄个ddns客户端就好了嘛
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 哪里特价？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: http://item.jd.com/1493102095.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ FengLei H9216系列 4T PCI-E固态硬盘【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 69999.00
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 擦
<PinoCao> HowIsItGoing: 不稳定，而且花钱，还必须用他的三级域名。。
<HowIsItGoing> PinoCao: 免费的满地都是，域名在自己的域名里写cname就成
<onlylove__> PinoCao: 我的问题是宽带的问题，不是机器的问题，我现在用的电信3G
<onlylove__> PinoCao: 流量很蛋疼
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没看见这货容量多大？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 还好啦, 才4T
<BuMangHuo> 哦 
<BuMangHuo> 才 4t
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 开始看到价格，然后我以为那个 4T 只是型号呢
 * HowIsItGoing 跟这个频道里的土壕们没话说了
<HowIsItGoing> 才4T，我擦
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 跟价格对比，这 4T 就少了啊
<BuMangHuo> 这个价格，不是应该再上一个数量级？
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 其实我觉得PB不够，EB考虑下
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 比PB大的是EB吧？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: IOPS高啊
<onlylove__> O0XX|Qiong: 个人用要毛IOPS
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://www.smzdm.com/p/663943
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ SanDisk 闪迪 至尊高速系列 256GB 2.5英寸 SATA-3固态硬盘(SDSSDHP-256G-Z25) 699元包邮_新蛋中国优惠_什么值得买
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 涨了20，还值得入？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我看sandisk的东西就迷糊，神马plus extra ultra之类的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不值, 一会儿回来跟你说
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 其实我迷糊的是下一代USB
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 现在已经是ultraspeed了吧？
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 下一代叫superspeed？那再下一代呢
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 3.0叫super
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 那4叫啥
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: ultra？
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: son of super
<hoxily> ZB
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 好想法
<hoxily> 装逼
 * O0XX|Qiong son of bitch
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> http://lx.huanqiu.com/2015/photo_0420/895.html
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 女生穿婚纱宿舍前表白 宿管阿姨拒开门_环球留学_环球网
<onlylove_> 这个时代真疯狂
<Yunfan-phone> 后来又开了
 * onlylove_ 怀疑亚信HR有我司的内奸每天看我简历
<BuMangHuo> 色当当呢
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • VMware下Ubuntu设置桥接、固定IP不成功，很诡异，求解惑！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469678 先说一下我的操作步骤 在虚拟机上安装好ubuntu后，将虚拟机的虚拟网络设置为桥接到宿主机网卡，如图 然后设置虚拟机的网络连接为“桥接模式”，如图 到这里，进入到系
<^k^>  ─> 统里，是可以正常上网的，IP也和宿主机一个网段 <img s
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 当当啥时候变色当当了，小心给你boot了
<jusss> onlylove_: 每天看你简历,估计是看上你了呗
<onlylove_> jusss: 亚信比我司还小气
<jusss> onlylove_: 想给你介绍个女朋友什么的
<jusss> onlylove_: 或者暗恋你
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 有道词典登陆Linux平台！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469679 via： http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/youdao-dictionary-is-on-linux-now/ 近日，网易有道与武汉深之度联合发布有道词典Linux版，经过双方长达5个月的联合开发，有道词典正式登陆Linux平台！ 有道词典是一款在Windows平台下广
 * O0XX|Qiong 困
<onlylove_> jusss: 一共可以屏蔽5个，我屏蔽仨了
<onlylove_> jusss: 考虑过两天放出个来，然后屏蔽别的
<onlylove_> jusss: 那啥，那个有道词典，你试试不，我对有道印象一般
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我觉得这个有道词典，比360什么的好多了
<jusss> onlylove_: 我一直是用dict.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海词词典_在线词典_在线翻译_海量正版权威词典官方网站 (@ dict.cn)
<jusss> onlylove_: 手机上用,感觉还行
<jusss> onlylove_: 有windows版
<onlylove_> jusss: 我知道有windows版啊……印象真的一般到家
<onlylove_> jusss: 而且windows版哪个没个弹窗啥的
<jusss> onlylove_: 这个不弹小广告
<onlylove_> jusss: 我觉得windows词典做的好的其实是微软，那个真心取消广告就是不弹窗
<onlylove_> jusss: 而且协议宽松的很
<jusss> onlylove_: "microsoft is not friendly"
<onlylove> jusss: but microsoft is much more friendly than kingsoft and some other
<onlylove> jusss: 矮子里面拔将军，没办法，其实我觉得stardict挺好的
<jusss> onlylove 我记忆力太差了,每次都在找旧知识
<onlylove> jusss: xfce套件里面有个词典，需要联网
<jusss> onlylove 过目不忘的人,好羡慕
<onlylove> jusss: 不是你记忆力差，是你不常用，我今天路上还在想电机启停电路咋回事，我之前都闭着眼睛画
<onlylove> jusss: 今天想起来，突然发现自己忘了
<jusss> onlylove 以前我倒是知道闭包 作用域 命名空间,这几个东东忘了2次,这是第三次再查它们的资料
<onlylove> jusss: 如果单单考虑软件质量，微软还是不错的
<onlylove> jusss: 闭包和拉姆达表达式我又忘了，不想了
<jusss> onlylove 我在不停的翻以前翻过的文章,浪费了大量的时间
<onlylove> jusss: 因为你不用，真的
<onlylove> jusss: 好记性不如烂笔头
<jusss> onlylove: 我都有邮件记录的,可是太懒呀
<jusss> 谁没事喜欢去翻那成堆的邮件呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你有我懒？learning perl看了两年还没看完
<jusss> onlylove: 我3年了tcpl到现在还没看完
<jusss> onlylove 在家太安逸了,昨天一回来都有点适应不了
<jusss> onlylove 没事干,看看美剧,看完了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 怀念以前的网络环境, C社各种乱七八糟土法炼钢, 烦死了 cc HowIsItGoing 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 网络环境?
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 土法炼钢？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯, 有线无线, 乱七八糟一堆ssid, 各种不稳
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 和我比？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对啊, 就是不稳定啊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 知足吧骚年
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 换windows就稳定了
<onlylove_> 啥，有人要作甚
<jusss> #实话实说
<BuMangHuo> 动手动手 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买了么?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 还没呢
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不怕我举报你？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 别人都说太贵
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 贵100而已
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我打算在黑东先买个试试大小
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你可以买个骑行的那种
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 然后退么....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 经典款就可以骑行啊
<BuMangHuo> 有个三点固定的带子
 * iMadper 只有我一个人觉得timbuk太丑了?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 是 从没用过
<onlylove_> iMadper: timbuk是啥，土豪？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 他们再买包包啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我又没timbuk, 干嘛叫我土豪. 现在是, QiongMangHuo 已经有timbuk了, BuMangHuo 也要买
<iMadper> onlylove_: 反正我是买不起
<jusss> 骑行位都出来了,还包包
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那是你们屋
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 一地ap，都是不怕辐射的货
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你还怕ap的辐射???
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你不是学物理的么???
 * QiongMangHuo lol
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 一个两个没事，满地都是10几个……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 而且有些固件可以调发射功率
<Yunfan-phone> 不用没火狐手机了  android版火狐能直接装应用了
<freeflying> iMadper: 云到最后都是在拼实力
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 我觉得我们屋子特别热..估计也是AP多的原因
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 类似微波炉
<freeflying> iMadper: 带宽，人力，初创公司拿什么拼
<iMadper> freeflying: 做基础架构的云才是拼实力
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 然后你们都被煮熟了
<iMadper> freeflying: 那种做高层服务的, 直接买aliyun的带宽/人力就够了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 直接跑在aliyun上面
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你说这个已经算是saas了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这种不在候总的云的范畴
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 现在小公司想做云, 只能做这个啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啊? 哦...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 云最往上就是paas了吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 买啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 哪家保险能覆盖看牙的
<palomino|working> paas不是比iaas和saas之间的么
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 据 QiongMangHuo 老板说 , 貌似医保就可以
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不可以
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那是我们的补充医疗保险
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: ^
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 咱们还有补充医疗保险?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你们是哪家的啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 拔了两颗智齿, 全部费用 两毛钱
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 魅族为何要跟拜亚动力合作啊....
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: fesco打包卖的
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 理赔都是找fesco
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有啊 和rh差不多
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 捆绑dt1350山洞音啊?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为何不找小馒头? 
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你要给你崽崽买?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在手机厂家都还是玩 hifi 了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没新的增长点了啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 貌似小米被老大哥森海和那个谁给调戏了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 现在 fesco 可以自助理赔的
<BuMangHuo> cc QiongMangHuo 
<BuMangHuo> 500 以下
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 怎么自动?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 手机 app， 自助
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 屏幕都2k了. cpu都高通810了. 感光元件都是sony 2300w像素了. 没区分度了啊, 只能玩hifi
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥app
<BuMangHuo> 稍等我找啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥app
 * O0XX|Qiong 阿婆婆婆...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 平安e企赢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这怎么看都像个卖理财的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我们不知道啥保险, 不知道是不是平安
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 给你报销的钱是平安用支付宝转的么？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不是, 是Fesco打我卡里的
<BuMangHuo> 额，那难道不一样？
<BuMangHuo> 我们厂的是平安直接转的啊
<BuMangHuo> 可以用这个 app 自助报销来着
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 国内的很少有包含牙科的啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 贵厂比较高大上
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我那是拔牙, 社保覆盖啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://law.southcn.com/c/2015-04/03/content_121499878.htm   都得单芯片了?
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 4月1日起金融IC卡实行新标准 应符合PBOC3.0规范_法规全文_南方网
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 拔牙社保直报？
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 牙科基本都覆盖啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 洗牙都能报
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不是, 可以变通
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 按摩都能报
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 这么好啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 牙科基本都覆盖啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 忽悠吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 洗牙都能报
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 只规定芯片是单界面的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没规定不能单界面的芯片卡上加个磁条
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 洗牙可以算牙龈炎治疗
<freeflying> iMadper: 怎么搞？医院洗牙直接刷医保卡？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 其实现在已经发了很多3.0的磁条卡了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 中医按摩真的是社保覆盖
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 怎么搞？医院洗牙直接刷医保卡？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我刷牙花了几块钱
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我洗牙花了几块钱
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 跟普通看病一样，补充医疗险报销
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 刷牙?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂..
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 跟普通看病一样，补充医疗险报销
<BuMangHuo> 我去， libreoffice 还要 java？
<freeflying> iMadper: 没补充医疗啊
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: PBOC3是个啥，比EMV那个还牛？
<iMadper> freeflying: 那不行啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不是吧? 不要
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 要  jre
<freeflying> iMadper: 我只有基本的医保
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove:  必须牛, 天朝标准
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: “北京：足疗按摩列入医保报销项目”
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 懂了
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我还在用磁条卡
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 卢瑟
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: arch 里面的 jre 还分 7 和 8...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 悟性真好
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当然8了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 卢瑟
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 7这个月就停止维护了
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 又如何？我只用emv和磁条卡
 * BuMangHuo 下在 libreoffice 抄当当的 vim slides 用...
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * O0XX|Qiong momo palomino|working
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: EMV那你还说磁条
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 留你名字就可以用？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 麦当劳和超市闪付真开心
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我的emv卡是澳元结算的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 都留呗
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你要开课?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你还会做 slides 呢啊，我一直以为你那个文档用 markdown 写的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo:  有啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: Suggests: <jre>
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没有啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 都说了 改自林佑安的VIM Hacks
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 当时发邮件问他要的授权
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 肿么闪付？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我不公开用
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 轻轻一挥
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 用卡挥么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 系啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 还是乃的watch？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 然后他直接给你的 opd 格式？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我没那么脑残
<BuMangHuo> odp
 * HowIsItGoing 木有芯片信用卡
 * BuMangHuo 没有有闪付的信用卡
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 他是MAC那个格式, 给我转了ppt
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<BuMangHuo> 那我署你俩的名儿
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不传播就不用在意协议
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 把我加到第四作者那里, 谢谢. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我看错了，好像真的不需要
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: warning
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在用 pacman 都不自动解决依赖的？
<BuMangHuo> 刚才装 shutter 就手动装了两个包
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当然解决. 有啥该装没装的?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不装如何?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.55: cannot open shared object file: No such file 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 缺库啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~ 这个打包的问题
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过我当时没遇到...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 等下!
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 依赖libreoffice?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: libicuuc
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦? 我看看去
<BuMangHuo> 是 icu 里面的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为何你会有这个路径? shutter?usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin:
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: shutter 的忘记了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这是 libreoffice 了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦, 你竟然需要libreoffice...
<BuMangHuo> shutter 缺俩，我忘了是啥了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不用wps?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: wps 打不开当当的 slides
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: google Doc
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 或者直接office 365?
<BuMangHuo> office 365 是啥
 * O0XX|Qiong 木有信用卡..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://login.microsoftonline.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Sign in to Microsoft Online Services
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你用那个slides干啥?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 老板让普及一下 vim tips
<BuMangHuo> 看我最闲...
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 那你怎么去的Austin
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像没什么tips
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://www.slideshare.net/c9s/vim-hacks
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 坐飞机去的啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 你在那边都是现金交易？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 没怎么花钱..穷..
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不过好像真用不到 slides
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 壕，贵公司包招妓呢？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 别闹, 我是去出差, 公干
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 公... 干！
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 点赞
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 解封了, 昨天忘了...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对了， 去掉 autochdir 之后，那个 LoadDatabase 函数会出错. 例如 ~/a/ 目录下面有 GTAGS 文件， 然后在 ~ 目录中 vim a/test.c 就会出错
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦 对 我改一下
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: http://jandan.net/2015/04/21/save-the-balls.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 美女教你如何进行睾丸自检
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 注意健康...
<freeflying> roylez: 工作找好了啊
<roylez> freeflying: 木有呢，等着公司裁我呢
<freeflying> roylez: 还是你爽啊
 * onlylove 等公司裁员
<onlylove> iMadper: 【擦伤最忌用粉剂止血】女孩皮肤擦伤后用红汞+云南白药粉，导致表皮坏死、毁容基本确定！又一起家长无知造成的病例！伤口关键是清洗干净，利凡诺、碘伏均可，清洁后外用含凡士林的抗菌药膏涂敷，禁用一切粉剂外敷！
<onlylove> iMadper: 云南白药不是问题，问题是粉剂
<iMadper> onlylove: 你怎么知道云南白药不是问题?
 * O0XX|Qiong 求裁员...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你可以换个粉剂试试啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 粉剂有问题不代表云南白药没问题啊, 你秀逗了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 呵呵
<onlylove> iMadper: 别忘了有个东西，叫保险子
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果你不知道那是啥，你自己玩去吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道啊, 你吃过?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我自然吃过
<iMadper> onlylove: 你有严重外商
<iMadper> 外伤?
<iMadper> onlylove: 你先说一下罗辑问题, 上面只是说粉剂有问题, 难道说云南白药没问题了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我受过伤还要经过你同意？
<onlylove> iMadper: 粉剂有问题，那必然导致云南白药不能用
<onlylove> iMadper: 既然不能用，那不管云南白药有没有问题，你用了，都是找死，不作不死，对不？
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是里面依然有禁止使用的中药啊. 粉剂有问题不表示云南白药里面的有毒成分没问题啊. 
<iMadper> onlylove: <onlylove> iMadper: 云南白药不是问题，问题是粉剂   <- 你能理解自己说的话?
<onlylove> iMadper: 是药三分毒，西医就没毒了么
<onlylove> iMadper: 我怎么不能理解？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你能理解自己说过的话之后再跟我说
<onlylove> iMadper: 违规在先啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 换句话说，把白药换成淀粉，一样的效果
<iMadper> onlylove: 我明白了啊, 我知道粉有问题啊, 但是不表示云南白药没问题, 懂了????
<onlylove> iMadper: 你继续黑吧，你当时可不是这么说的，呵呵
<iMadper> onlylove: è´´log
<iMadper> onlylove: 云南白药自己做成粉难道就不是问题了? 因为含有断肠草被多国禁售不是问题?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 当时你说了，你的医生好友说的呢，了不得呢
<freeflying> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong telegram
 * QiongMangHuo 热死了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我tm哪儿说我的医生好友了, 别乱贴
<iMadper> onlylove: 算了, 你这逻辑
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 啥?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是贴了一个医生的新闻, 不过不代表医生是我好友. 
<onlylove__> iMadper: 呵呵，你当时可不是这样，可惜我真的不想找log了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你连你刚才的话都不能自圆其说
<nyfair> github的民逗贴又要开打第三轮了
<onlylove__> iMadper: 自圆其说什么的，你还是先圆下你自己吧
<ptpt> 大家早
<iMadper> onlylove__: 我有啥可说的? 反正我不用云南白药了. 你要用你就去用吧
<iMadper> onlylove__: 问题是你敢用?
<prpr> hi
<^k^> prpr:点点点.  14:24
<onlylove__> iMadper: 希望你下次擦伤的时候大胆使用其他粉剂
<iMadper> onlylove__: 我tm哪句话说粉剂能用了?
<onlylove__> iMadper: 问题是云南白药引起，嗯，就这样
<iMadper> onlylove__: 你的罗辑在哪儿?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: xelatex: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 看起来是我系统需要更新了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥情况? 我都不知道这个库是啥.... 为啥你什么包都需要这个?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 谁知道啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 刚才用 libreoffice 这个解决不了放弃了，现在来 xelatex 也这样
<jusss> prpr: 牛牛
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 记得以前好像遇到过这种很多地方缺 so 的情况，更新就好了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 估计是刚才新装了 icu， 然后以前装的 xelatex 依赖的旧版本的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可能诶. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: yaourt 装的程序怎么更新？
<BuMangHuo> yaourt -Syu?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: yaourt -Syua
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 可以去aur下包再编译
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 额，麻烦大了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: M6S性能咋样？
<O0XX|Qio_> HowIsItGoing: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qio_: 比M500贵好多啊
<O0XX|Qio_> HowIsItGoing: 怕啥..
<O0XX|Qio_> HowIsItGoing: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m7WIM2hiAACO3qsk48MAALq5QHKed8AAI72888.jpg 谢霆锋、张柏芝有救了！抓紧时间联系这小伙吧
 * onlylove 感觉很多人的网络被传染了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 唉，你说 timbuk 不好看，那啥好看
 * HowIsItGoing 算了，无脑买买买吧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 京东自提柜很赞啊，不用凑单了，全面运费
<QiongMangHuo> hoxily`: m6s是什么?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我住的附近没有
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 浦科特
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * HowIsItGoing vpn 5分钟一断，啥情况啊。
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 恩，可惜覆盖还是比较少
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那个高大上的自提车，只有回龙观有
<Guest21454> hello
<^k^> Guest21454:点点点.  15:00
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo bash里判断一个文件或者符号连接存在的参数是啥来着？ -r?
<BuMangHuo> -f 吧
<Guest21454> anybody help me ?
<Guest21454> quit
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 刚才用-f试了下，符号连接好像不认啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 额，单独试这个if判断，-f是可以的，妈蛋，奇葩
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 管用啊
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 试试 -e?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 换成-r了，我试试看
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: -r 只是有读权限啊，那不对吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 刚在开会
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing:        -L file
<QiongMangHuo>               True if file exists and is a symbolic link.
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 符号链接好像是 h L
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing:        -e file
<QiongMangHuo>               True if file exists.
<QiongMangHuo>        -f file
<QiongMangHuo>               True if file exists and is a regular file.
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 为什么不看手册啊坟蛋
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo 其实-f是对的，但是不知道为毛有时候不好用
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: -f是regular 符号链接不行
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: that's why
<HowIsItGoing> if [ -f some_link_file ]; then echo true; fi
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 符号链接如果原来的文件在的话, -f 是可以用的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你自己试啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 懒
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你删了原来的文件，只留符号链接, -f 就返回假
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 大概脚本前面哪里出问题了，没走到这，我再看……
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 攀山鼠啊
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 攀山鼠好看到爆啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 贵到爆
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 是啊
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 买不起啊, 等我中了五百万
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: downloading required keys...
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 鸟的单肩包就两款, 丑
<BuMangHuo> :: Import PGP key 4096R/, "Antonio Rojas <arojas@us.es>", created: 2014-10-22? [Y/n] Y
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 这里按啥？
<BuMangHuo> 以前记得谁给我说过来着，我忘了
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 回车
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 回车就出去了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你嫁给手册算了，手册说不清楚所以我才问的。
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: momo
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: error: key "Antonio Rojas <arojas@us.es>" could not be imported
<BuMangHuo> error: required key missing from keyring
<BuMangHuo> error: failed to commit transaction (unexpected error)
<BuMangHuo> Errors occurred, no packages were upgraded.
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你竟然更信任我, 好开森
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: ... ... ignore sig啊
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: -L 的话，不管原来的文件在不在，只要这个符号链接在就返回真呢
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 毛线，你说的也不对
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 怎么搞
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 哪个repo?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: -L 没follow 那个link呗
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 不知道
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 我 -Syu 啊
<iMadper`> bu
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 在你的repo配置里加上 SigLevel = Never
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 之前频道里那个 ad 告诉我过解决办法
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 没这么麻烦
<BuMangHuo> 一句命令来着，我忘记了
<BuMangHuo> 最近他没出现
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 想起来了，好像重新装 archlinux-keyring 就好了
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 哦. 这个只管官方repo啊
<BuMangHuo> 靠
<BuMangHuo> error: failed retrieving file 'geoip-database-20150407-1-any.pkg.tar.xz' from mirrors.aliyun.com : The requested URL returned error: 404 Not Found
<alvin_rxg> Title: 阿里云开源镜像站上线啦! (@ aliyun.com)
<BuMangHuo> 这么渣
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 这个问题怎么破啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 升级到一半，太蛋疼了，现在啥都缺
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: yaourt -Syy
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 更新了
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: aliyun的同步有问题?
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 看起来是list更新了, 但是pkg文件还没更新?
<BuMangHuo> 那那个源靠谱呢
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 我看看我的
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 我用的ustc
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 发一下？
 * HowIsItGoing Lucid要EOL了，真开心
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 还是有一堆让我不开心的非LTS...
<yunfan> duyue 我爸爸来过没  
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我现在在高铁上用手机的4G给笔记本代理上网  感觉还不错  
<yunfan> 就是有时候掉线
<BuMangHuo> iMadper`: 果然 aliyun 不靠谱
<jusss> 招行的usbkey原来可以当表用呀, #get新技能
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<jusss> 办个卡免费送个表,很好
<yunfan> jusss: 怎么当表用 ？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: rh时请假标题格式是啥来着? PTO - time - nick  ?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不记得
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 反正现在我都写where's
<jusss> yunfan: 把那个usbkey开启后,长按取消键
 * QiongMangHuo 抵制 where is
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 写好了filter，通通甩进一个folder
<yunfan> jusss: 还有按钮 ？
<yunfan> 我知道银行是有给那种rsa的带显示屏的 
<jusss> yunfan: 有,招行第三代usbkey 
<yunfan> 但是没有按键 
<yunfan> jusss: 那个是不是也是内置不可拆卸电池的 ？
<jusss> 10个数字 2个上下翻页 1个确定 1个取消
<yunfan> jusss: 那可以考虑刷固件改造  那个分辨率多大 ？
<jusss> yunfan: 貌似是,没拆过,好像没电了得去银行换新的
<yunfan> jusss: 应该里面是镍电池的  
<jusss> yunfan: 200x100左右吧
<yunfan> jusss: 我靠 那可以玩了  当年文曲星的分辨率才 160x80
<jusss> yunfan: 我瞎说的,就是比诺基亚小手机一半的屏幕
<yunfan> http://bbs.mydigit.cn/simple/?t199606.html   这个说招行的证书还可以写到sd卡里 ？
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 招商银行USB key拆解|拆机乐园 - 数码之家
<yunfan> jusss: 问题是现代液晶屏的点阵密度要比以前的高
<yunfan> 文曲星的那个点我肉眼都看得出间隔 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 你用Arch之前是什么发行版?
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  15:48
<BuMangHuo> 简直要命
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 最早用arch之前? mandriva的那个衍生版, 叫megeia吧?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 不是最早 就是紧挨arch之前
 * BuMangHuo 我更新系统之前是要干嘛来着
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: mageia
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 最早用arch之前还是这次用arch之前
 * QiongMangHuo 想借台机器装arch了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 这次
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 这次啊, ubuntu啊
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 怎么了?
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 来公司打包嘛
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 特意删了arch装的ubuntu
<palomino|working> 居然要借机器..
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 哦 我们这很多测试机, x250 x1c t450s 什么的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何在ubuntu14.04下看新浪直播？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469681 最近nba季后赛开始，我电脑是ubuntu系统，如果观看nba新浪直播需要安装sinaTv插件，无插件版的找不到，请问各位大神，怎么解决这一问题 zz: deeplearning — 2015-04-21 15:49
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 竟然不夸我爱岗敬业好员工??
<yunfan> iMadper`: 可以考虑深度 我感觉还不错 
<yunfan> 我现在ubuntu都好久没启动了  
<palomino|working> :o x1c都是测试机啊 QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: x1c 2nd 3rd好多呢
<palomino|working> 不错
<palomino|working> 话说,前几天我升级15.04之后,似乎对displayport 1.2 mst支持有变化,我的显示器被认成2个了
<palomino|working> 但是两个都不能正确设置分辨率
<iMadper``> BuMangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/457161756/
<^k^> iMadper``: ⇪ Cambridge Satchel 剑桥包 春季7折 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<yunfan> palomino|working: 自作孽 
<palomino|working> = = yunfan 
<yunfan> palomino|working: 难道不是  
<yunfan> Relaed_: 好久不见啊 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper``: 这个不会太娘？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper``: 我就是担心 S 码的 timbuk2 太大
<BuMangHuo> 体型 hold 不住就麻烦
<jusss> palomino|working: exodus: gods and kings看了没
<jusss> 摩西,这个人好特殊
 * QiongMangHuo 这烂网! 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你居然也掉线
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: zai
<BuMangHuo> 第一次见到啊
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 壕阿荣
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 腐了?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你不是快要霓虹了么
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我是问你, 你的人, 腐了?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 要是索尼那个z4便宜一半 倒是可以带个回来 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你查价格你查位置你查路线
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 收了 z4 了求送 air
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不用查 上代4k呢  砍一半我才买  所以新品买不了 
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没有啊
<palomino|working> 没看 jusss 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我自己都不知道哪年收 
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 去苏格兰吃哈吉斯!
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 哦哦
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 还没有计划形成呢。。。
<happyaron> 行程
<happyaron> 太匆忙了
<iMadper``> BuMangHuo: 其实邮差包还是要大的好
<iMadper``> BuMangHuo: 我背的这个能放俩17寸笔记本
<BuMangHuo> iMadper``: 那得看谁背
<BuMangHuo> iMadper``: 大，是相对的
<iMadper``> BuMangHuo: 水/笔记本 一件衣服 就满了啊
<yunfan> iMadper``: 你背那么大得只能沦为修电脑得 
<iMadper``> yunfan: 不然还想做啥?
<iMadper``> yunfan: 你现在能放弃自己现在的岗位?
<iMadper``> yunfan: 我一直都觉得自己就是个破修电脑的, 并且还是修电脑的里面混的比较差的. 不过我很开心啊
<yunfan> iMadper``: 没有  你现在还不如修电脑得  修电脑得还能搞到滚床单得机会  
<iMadper``> yunfan: 你怎么知道我没机会?
<iMadper``> yunfan: 笑
<yunfan> iMadper``: 不要丧气 大环境不好 大家差才是真得差 
<yunfan> 莫羡慕阿蛋
<happyaron> iMadper``: UEFI级维修，怎么说也得让子集高大上起来
<happyaron> iMadper``: 像我连修电脑都高端不起来
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 但是你壕啊
<iMadper``> happyaron: 有啥好修的. 你都是直接滚床单. 
<yunfan> 呵呵  现在不是都是只换不修么  话说换回来得那东西怎么处理  ？
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 有啥好修的. 你都是直接滚床单.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 在 loaddatabase 里面先开 autochdir 再关貌似不靠谱？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你现在在哪里呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 可以先lcd一下
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 南京南站 咋？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 要请我吃大茶饭？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不好不好
<happyaron> BuMangHuo iMadper`` 先给我个妹子再说
<happyaron> BuMangHuo iMadper`` 其实你俩这话更适合你们自己
<iMadper``> happyaron: 有个妹子让我帮忙推荐工作呢, 不过不能让给你
<iMadper``> happyaron: 因为人家有男朋友了
<happyaron> iMadper``: lol
<iMadper``> happyaron: ntr这种事, 你没经验. 
<BuMangHuo> .......
<iMadper``> happyaron: 不像我, ntr功力深厚.
<BuMangHuo> 暴露了吧
<yunfan> happyaron: 给你个棒子叼着ba
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 咋说话说半截 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 啥？
<E022> happyaron: 对了, 其实那个
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 有这事儿？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你问了哥得地址 不就是打算请吃饭嘛
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我自己约的抛，含着泪都是打完的，什么时候做过半截的事儿
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我就是问你在哪儿啊
<happyaron> E022: ..
<happyaron> E022: 哪个？
<E022> BuMangHuo: 为啥含着泪? 去了一看, 人家是十个黑人?
<BuMangHuo> E022: 反正得打完
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你还有含泪打完得 又空给我说说 好调节下心理
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你不是说到北京了么
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我说要到  我坐得g40要晚上9点多到了 
<yunfan> 不过总比飞机好  tmd
<happyaron> yunfan: 为啥比飞机号
<happyaron> E022: 其实哪个
<yunfan> happyaron: 从屯溪到帝都的飞机要12点到 而且往往晚点 最后到宾馆睡下得凌晨2点多 
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个高铁9点半到南站 然后坐地铁到宾馆 也不过11点前能到 多好  还能吃哥宵夜 
<happyaron> yunfan: o
<yunfan> happyaron: 而且飞机掉下来没有全部死是新闻     
<yunfan> 火车出问题 我没听说过全火车都死得 
<happyaron> yunfan: ...
<happyaron> yunfan: 发改委现在不开火了啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 再说开火都打国外的
<yunfan> happyaron: 今年飞机出事还少了 ？
<happyaron> yunfan: 死生有命，何必看得那么重
<chihchun> yo
<happyaron> chihchun: 求魅族
<happyaron> chihchun: 求MX4
<chihchun> happyaron: 每次我发话就被求手机，我都不敢出声啦。哈哈哈
<yunfan> happyaron: 你们这种壕什么都享受过了 自然无所谓  我是哥穷屌丝 还像多活着多体验 
<happyaron> chihchun: 不找你求找谁求
<happyaron> yunfan: 享受过毛线
<happyaron> yunfan: 你看看 E022 BuMangHuo 
<chihchun> happyaron: 大概有 nexus4 可以先给....
<yunfan> happyaron: 你是妹子壕
<chihchun> happyaron: 昨天才发生一批 bq 被扣在中国海关... Q_Q
<happyaron> chihchun: 求 nexus 4
<yunfan> chihchun: 求n4 我拿来刷火狐系统玩玩 
<happyaron> yunfan: 我真的没妹子
<happyaron> chihchun: 不要bq
<jusss> "<iMadper``> happyaron: 不像我, ntr功力深厚."
<happyaron> chihchun: nexus 4 或者 mx 4
<happyaron> haha
<yunfan> happyaron: 那就是有姐姐跟阿姨 
<happyaron> jusss: 这是 E022说他自己ntr功力深厚
<happyaron> yunfan: 卧槽
<happyaron> yunfan: 别黑我成不成
<happyaron> chihchun: 大大不要消失了啊
<happyaron> chihchun: 我的nexus 4啊
 * happyaron giggles
<yunfan> happyaron: 我怎么黑你了  泡姐姐有什么不正常得 
<chihchun> yunfan: 話說我有一隻 Alcatel One Touch Fire, 都沒空玩...
<happyaron> yunfan: 可是我都没有啊
<yunfan> chihchun: 那个内存实在太小了  而且好像网络支持不好吧 其实我希望有个电信3G的来玩玩 反正我电信号码就是哥摆设 
<yunfan> happyaron: 那大概是你在圈子里名声坏了  这都是以前造的孽啊 
<happyaron> yunfan: 我啥时候造孽了？
<chihchun> yunfan: 电信不是 CDMA2000 吗...
<jusss> happyaron: fcitx经常自动迸出字都不用空格或数字键选择在emacs里,而我想要的字就还没输入完拼音字都自动蹦出来了,我都关了预编辑了,你遇到过没
<chihchun> yunfan: nexus4 也无法玩阿
<happyaron> jusss: emacs里对么
<jusss> happyaron: 我想打输入法自动迸出数乳房,而且还不能选
<yunfan> chihchun: 为毛你有这么多奇怪的机器 
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个就不为外人知了  
<jusss> happyaron: 对,firefox里遇到过没,倒是忘记了
<yunfan> chihchun: 我知道 我实说最好有这样的 
<happyaron> jusss: emacs 集成问题要问 csslayer
<chihchun> yunfan: 我还有一支 openmoko 耶 ! 超早以前的 open source phone
<happyaron> chihchun: 到头来继续求mx4
<yunfan> chihchun: 我有一个nanonote 
<yunfan> chihchun: 你阿尔卡特那机器哪里搞的  肯定不是自己买的吧 
<ericc> 我手头上有个htc的516 不知道可以刷不
<chihchun> yunfan: 这只是自己买的唷。
<chihchun> yunfan: 刚出来很缺货，就从朋友手上让过来了
<yunfan> chihchun: 你自己买为何要买一对？
<yunfan> ericc: nexus系的壕点  ubuntu/fx都刻意刷 
<chihchun> yunfan: 我什么手机操作系统都有...
<chihchun> yunfan: 就是没有 Windows Phone ... :p
<yunfan> chihchun: qnx的有 ？
<chihchun> 阿... BlackBerry 我也没有...
<chihchun> 我是说开码的...
<chihchun> 开放原蚂的
<yunfan> chihchun: 所以说没事别说大话 
<yunfan> qnx是开源的 
<chihchun> yunfan: 对不起... 
<chihchun> yunfan: 貌似是 Shared source?
<yunfan> chihchun: 不用  我喜欢打人嘴巴 哈哈
<yunfan> chihchun: geeksphone可有？
<yunfan> 还有mozilla送给开发者的那个开发手记 超大内存安个 
<yunfan> 貌似是8G ram 比华硕的zenfone2狠多了 
<chihchun> yunfan: 那不是 firefox os 吗
<chihchun> yunfan: mozilla 送的那块鸿海版，办公室同事有
<chihchun> yunfan: 速度不太快阿
<yunfan> chihchun: 不是鸿海好像叫flame?
<chihchun> yunfan: Flame 就是我这台  Alcatel One Touch Fire
<yunfan> chihchun: 额 这台内存没那么大吧  为毛你买这么多手机  你们公司是刷榜的 ？
<ericc> @yunfan htc还是不错的公司  可惜不支持UBNTU
<chihchun> Firefox 平板是 InFocus New Tab F1 吧?
<yunfan> ericc: 你别跟我吹htc 我如今不买1k5以上手机就是从htc那得来的lesson learnt
<chihchun> https://wiki.mozilla.org/FirefoxOS/TCP#First_Tablet_Hardware
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Firefox OS/TCP - MozillaWiki
<gebjgd> ericc, 买什么htc
<gebjgd> ericc, 直接大联想
<gebjgd> ericc, 双卡 配置高  待机时间长
<yunfan> gebjgd: 联想那个乐蒙k3 note 我砍了下贴吧里都是反应电池不行的  但是他电池很不小  软件太差劲 
<yesuu> 人好多。。
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: preload 我们系统的 魅族和bq 能刷回android么?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 别买乐檬啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 联想有电池大的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那联想还有什么  别跟我说moto 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我知道有一个 可惜是联通3G的 
<yunfan> p78好像是 
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我的k910 就是3000mah
<yunfan> 我一个朋友看着他玩了一天 额
<gebjgd> yunfan, p780是3500mah
<yunfan> gebjgd: 3000mah已经不叫大电池了   华为有个4000mah的 
<gebjgd> yun
<yunfan> 不过华为的机器不自由 我不喜欢 
<ericc> 联系电池那么给力啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 对华为的产品没用过  不喜欢
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/651673acgw1erd89976b5j20c81qmjxx.jpg
<jusss> gebjgd: zte电池给李
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你搜mate2  4050mah 还可以输出电  哈哈
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你说几个联想的型号来看看 我要续航叼 支持移动4G 最好双卡 价格控制在<=1k5
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还要能root 刷机不强求  反正root以后什么都能干 
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: BQ - https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/564190419685494785
<jusss> gebjgd: 你说几个联想的型号来看看 我要续航叼 支持移动联通电信4/3/2G 最好双卡 价格控制在<=1k5
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我前几看了下 android层无非是 zygote 如果把initrc里zygote给禁了  不就可以复用他的.so做个正常的linux系统了嘛 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 嵌入式系统就那么回事儿嘛
<yunfan> 最好还弄个开关 支持重启到 android/我的系统 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 这个级别的嵌入式系统就那么回事儿嘛
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我的意思是贵厂和mozilla都是死脑筋 
<palomino|working> lol QiongMangHuo 
<palomino|working> 这什么电视剧啊 QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 母鸡啊
 * E022 想买个tee.
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你们非要刷机干嘛 能root改下initrc 把你们系统嫁接到android底层不就行了  这样可以快速占领市场 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 本来就是android底层
<QiongMangHuo> E022: me too
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 但是你们现在不提供我说的那种玩法 非要曲找支持机型来刷机 这个太折腾了 
<yunfan> 火狐系统也是这么折腾 
<E022> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.pcpFU0&id=17746180977&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail 好贵啊
<^k^> E022: ⇪ Stoic短袖快干衬衣 Roam Shirt-淘宝网 pp: 258.00 - 298.00
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你那才折腾
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 哪里 你可以发布个android应用 帮用户自动搞定这事  要求链接到网络上
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 主要是现在许多手机 芯片都一样 的 
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 这哪是tee
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 本来在找tee, 不过意外发现这货
<yunfan> 我过几天试试把系统里应用都干掉 就留个桌面＋火狐  看看都用火狐的应用如何 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rX2IMcneAAER5rVECoYAALrSgI-oE8AARH-724.jpg 有没有人救救我呀
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 其实还不是很热的时候, 只不过我们office太tm热了
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 所以我明天不来了
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕呐
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 后天也不想来了
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 网速太慢没法工作
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 太热了... sigh...
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<happyaron> 貌似iOS8.2可以举报垃圾imessage了？
<E022> happyaron: 给我发一条, 我举报你试试看行不行
<BuMangHuo> ....
<E022> happyaron: 不能举报垃圾电话号就没用啊
<BuMangHuo> 短信？
<BuMangHuo> 现在收到短信不看直接举报，应该不会有误伤吧？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 会
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我翻了一下记录，貌似都可以举报啊
<QiongMangHuo> http://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=99294
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 铂程斋--长者究竟掌握了几门外语？
<BuMangHuo> 全是写通知
<BuMangHuo> 些
<gebjgd> jusss, k910 p780
<gebjgd> jusss, 多的是
<gebjgd> jusss, 续航都很给力
<jusss> gebjgd: 支持全网通4G吗?
<happyaron> E022: 在这里给你发就好了
<happyaron> E022: 懒得拿手机
<happyaron> E022: 天天举着手机多low啊
<jusss> gebjgd: wcdma cdma-evdo fdd-lte tdd-lte td-scdma 1x edge G 都支持吗
<E022> happyaron: ... ... ...
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 怎么调节trackpoint的速度啊. 太慢了
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 我的: echo 128 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/speed
<QiongMangHuo> echo 196 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 你应该有图形可以改吧
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 为啥我会有图形? 
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 因为你长相正派
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我的呢 ？
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: kernel 大拿好
<gebjgd> jusss, 没用过4G
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我是git工程师
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你的什么
<gebjgd> yunfan, 4G的现在有了么
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我还真不知道
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ...
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我自己买了3个联想了  表示都不错
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 这里面是什么梗
<gebjgd> yunfan, 双卡给力
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 工作三板斧: cherry-pick, merge, bisect
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 别的啥都不会 你休的臊我
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, 我没有这个speed...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ....
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 这个好赞
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 啥破kernel
<E022> QiongMangHuo: 我的这个trackpoint是新版的...
<QiongMangHuo> E022: 嗷
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么没有4G的 我现在就靠一个几百块的4G通话平板在上网 
<BuMangHuo> g bisect
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没用过4G的  没钱用4G
<BuMangHuo> g git bisect
<yunfan> gebjgd: 瞎扯吧 难道你用3G时候事用来看电影 ？
 * QiongMangHuo 4G好开心, 鹫峰顶上都满格信号刷twitter
<gebjgd> yunfan, wlan
<gebjgd> yunfan, 3G就100m流量 之后gprs速度
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 还不下班？ 还是 wfh？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 在下system rescue cd
<yunfan> gebjgd: 毛线吧 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 网速太慢 下俩小时了...
<^k^> BuMangHuo: bisect not defined.
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: hg bisect
<gebjgd> yunfan, 骗你干嘛
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没有机会用4G
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你德国不是无限流量嘛  
<yunfan> 不是说欧洲早就lte了 ？
<^k^> BuMangHuo: git bisect not defined.
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看来你可以回来在中宣部领份津贴啊  
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 中移动4G ?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 用不到啊  家里有dsl wlan 公司在光纤
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: .
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我看可以  你帮我申请吧
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 4G的中移动可以连ss ?
<jusss> 3G的为毛就不可以
<happyaron> jusss: 估计是丢包太多
<BuMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 用了好几个月了
<jusss> happyaron: 然后我就一怒之下换了中联通,这速度真是很棒
<jusss> happyaron: 连ss最高到过1MB/s
<happyaron> jusss: 联通收费也很棒
<jusss> happyaron: 36RMB/mon 1GB流量
<happyaron> jusss: 销号结清之后小半年，打我另一个电话说欠他们110块钱
<hoxily> qiongmanghuo, http://detail.zol.com.cn/series/626/17506_1.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 【浦科特M6S】最新报价_参数_图片_论坛_浦科特M6S系列固态硬盘大全-ZOL中关村在线 pp: ￥479
<happyaron> jusss: 面对这样的流氓公司，我不敢不交，万一上了征信可怎么办
<jusss> happyaron: ...我也跳这个坑了,我不小心被骗买了个签约卡,1年不能销户
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> jusss: 我是销户成功了，但还说我欠钱
<hoxily> jusss: 改用中国联通了？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> jusss: 之前有个优惠活动，预交几百块，每月返还若干，赠送全国流量500MB
<hoxily> 要求保持在网1年
<jusss> 中移动的3G在70km/h的火车上没网, 中联通的3G依然是 H plus
<hoxily> H+
<happyaron> jusss: 当时我是后付费，销户时结账有多少我就交了，tmd告诉我结清了之后还欠钱
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你给我推荐个电信的手机 要价格便宜能上3G然后许行还行 
<happyaron> jusss: 有胆让工信部给移动发FDD牌照
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 那样电信联通是不是都很难过
<jusss> happyaron: 那电信不就死了
<yunfan> jusss: 我现在4G 火车速度事 305km/s
<happyaron> jusss: 联通也差不多
<jusss> yunfan: 你是高铁动车?
<jusss> yunfan: 你在快车上试试
<jusss> yunfan: 高铁上或许有设备帮助
<jusss> happyaron: 据说现在电信已经快死了
<happyaron> jusss: 就是谁在哪布了基站
<yunfan> jusss: 哦 我以前回家的时候  坐绿皮车 在车上用gprs 跟阿蛋聊天 
<happyaron> jusss: 坐等电信联通合并啊
<jusss> happyaron: 不可能吧,
<gebjgd> yunfan, 什么叫电信的手机？
<yunfan> happyaron:不是都合并到超级铁塔公司去了么 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 就是用cdma卡的啊  
<jusss> happyaron: 联通除了信号差别的网速什么的都很赞, 电信据说信号好但网速上限300KB/s
<yunfan> 我这电信的烂卡 许多手机永不了 
<jusss> yunfan: 你电信卡上网怎么样
<yunfan> 话说黑莓能写号  是不是可以把卡读出来再写号
<yunfan> jusss: 没手机用 
<jusss> happyaron: 等1年的签约到期后,我也打算换电信卡试试
<yunfan> jusss: 别用  
 * yunfan 一入电信深似海 从此手机不好买
<jusss> yunfan: 网速差 信号差 ?
<jusss> yunfan: 电信的android手机ROM不好找据说, wcdma的Rom一大堆
<jusss> 华为低端机貌似好多电信,中兴的就是了联通
<yunfan> jusss: 你眼有毛病？ 我都说了手机不好买 
<jusss> yunfan: jd呀
<happyaron> jusss: 恩
<yunfan> jusss: 厂家没造多少可用的 
<yunfan> 不过我之前那个华为的 c8815不错 3000mah电池   几百块 
<yunfan> 续航还行 
<prpr> yunfan: 老司机老司机
<prpr> yunfan: c8815不是电信免费送的那种手机么？还要钱？
<jusss> prpr: 老司机老司机,电信的3G网速怎么样呀?还有覆盖
<FJKong> jusss:你确定联通好嘛
<jusss> FJKong: 联通3G网速挺好的,就是信号差
<prpr> jusss: 吼啊吼啊，市中心速度呱呱爽啊。一进地铁秒变1g爽歪歪啊
<yunfan> prpr: 也要自己淘2000 我冲1000 给我800话费和一个着手机  
<yunfan> 而且我那事安徽电信 很黑的  tmd
<happyaron> prpr: 那 1g 打电话都费劲
<FJKong> jusss: 我亲测联通走国外的数据包丢30% 
<jusss> FJKong: 地铁里联通网速也还行,就是经常没信号...
<prpr> jusss: 但是还是吼啊，大街上连着度婊云看1080p都没问题啊
<yunfan> FJKong: 可测出在哪里丢的 ？
<jusss> FJKong: 我亲测移动的连不了国外的ss
<happyaron> jusss: 移动4G在北京地铁杠杠滴
<prpr> jusss: 总之就是别乘地铁，别去穷乡僻壤啦
<jusss> happyaron: 不会变成小e ?
<FJKong> yunfan: 我觉得就是在出口丢的 还是故意的
<happyaron> jusss: 不会啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 那只是他们撒钱在地铁里弄了好多小基站
<yunfan> FJKong: 我也感觉出口有电问题  
<jusss> happyaron: 我4号线,见好几个用移动4G的打电话打着打着就没信号了
<happyaron> yunfan: 谁家4G想好不都一堆mini基站？
<yunfan> FJKong: 不过随即丢可能只是出口的port不够而已 
<happyaron> yunfan: 你以为FDD就行了么
<yunfan> happyaron: 嗯  
<happyaron> yunfan: 好用就可以了
<FJKong> yunfan: 他丢的可准了 一个不多 一个不少 正好30% 都不浮动 
<yunfan> happyaron: 我想要他跳频
<jusss> prpr: ...市里太贵租不起房呀
<FJKong> 不是很可疑么
<happyaron> yunfan: 移动的骨干网一等一的好，联通大垃圾，电信的也一般般
<yunfan> FJKong: 额 你测过很多次  ？
<FJKong> 电信就没这问题
<FJKong> 我交了一年的联通的宽带
<yunfan> happyaron: 都一样  我公司就有碰到移动网络的访问我们广告不能 
<FJKong> 忍了一年
<jusss> FJKong: 电信的封6667端口吗? 我这电信光纤封6667
<xiaocai> 您们在说啥啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于VPS配置安装站点的问题，我按照教程但是还是很多问题，请大神们指教。谢谢大家了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469686 我现在的问题是nginx成功安装了，但是phpsysinfo，安装 php 探针 ，安装 phpmyadmin 都是404错误，不知道是怎么回事我是按照http://wiki.ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u.org.cn/Vps教程做的。请大神帮助我！谢谢 zz: jackness — 2015-04-21 18:21
<jusss> 我现在只能用6697/6665
<yunfan> jusss: 用 7001 电信是在提醒你使用加密端口 
<FJKong> 换了电信瞬间觉得从56k猫时代到了20M光纤
<happyaron> yunfan: 对用户来说平均时延最有意义好伐
<happyaron> yunfan: 访问不了你司广告和用户关系不大
<yunfan> happyaron: 我只是针对你说他骨干网好这个论点 
<happyaron> yunfan: 对用户的平均时延低，就是骨干网好啊
<jusss> 移动覆盖是挺好的,就是不能连ss
<yunfan> happyaron: 拿只是你私人的评测指标 
<FJKong> jusss: 我irc天天在线 啥时候封过我
<yunfan> jusss: 可以 我现在就可以连ss
<jusss> FJKong: 哦,我说的是电信光纤,不知道是    手机封不
<jusss> yunfan: 我说的是3G 
<FJKong> jusss: 光纤用户
<yunfan> jusss: 我是4g
<yunfan> fuck you alll
<kandu> ss 是啥?
<kandu> cc jusss 
<jusss> kandu: shadowsocks
<kandu> jusss: 哦
<kandu> 我发现联通的网速在没人的地方好。人一多什么 3g h+ 都只有 0.几k 的网速
<kandu> 考虑换回移动
<kandu> happyaron: 有什么建议?
<jusss> kandu: 建议就是换电信 :)
<happyaron> kandu: 上4G，没了
<kandu> happyaron: 移动4g还是?
<^k^> kandu: define:ss not defined.
<FJKong> 电信覆盖秒联通。。。
<happyaron> kandu: 移动4G
<happyaron> FJKong: +1
<jusss> FJKong: 电信在地铁网速行吗? 我也打算下次换电信
<yunfan> 电信覆盖比移动海叼 这个我有体会 
<kandu> 入了联通坑，这下要跳出来啦
<jusss> 联通的覆盖太弱了
<yunfan> 山顶上都有电信信号  移动直接没了 
<jusss> kandu: 我刚入,要到明年才能跳出来
<FJKong> 过年回家到农村深有体会 
<hoxily> 我家这边很好呢
 * jusss 联通坑跌的签约卡
<kandu> jusss: 哇哈哈，我今年5月份合约到期
<FJKong> 你看天翼对讲多牛逼  库不齐沙漠妥妥的覆盖
<yunfan> FJKong: 买不到手机用也没辙 
<jusss> kandu: 据说cdma没4G,
<yunfan> 电信最2就是全网通的手机  用了电信 就只能让上网 其他拿两家只能gsm
<FJKong> 还用的3g。。
<jusss> 电信的4G要是用FDD那不久和移动一样了?
<jusss> FJKong: 国外现在是统一网络了吗? 
<jusss> FDD-LTE 是卡随笔查了吗
<yunfan> 不是据说  电信的4G就是 fdd/td混合组网嘛 
<jusss> cdma-evdv也挂了
<yunfan> 都是狗  没一个理想的 
<happyaron> LTE就是狗
<happyaron> 这货就是个过渡方案
<happyaron> 但过渡呗
<happyaron> 先用着就好了
<happyaron> 改进时延也不错
<yunfan> 都是狗 难道不是么 
<yunfan> happyaron: 高通在搞个 LTE-direct 看起来不错 
<yunfan> 以后可以组MESH了 
<yunfan> 到时候可玩性高多了 
<happyaron> yunfan: 基于LTE的技术都不靠谱啊，看当年WCDMA设计的时候，直接留出多大空间
<happyaron> yunfan: LTE压根没多少扩展空间啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 哦 我管他扩展不扩展 你硬件还不是重新要买 
<xiaocai> ）：，有没有关于量子通信方面的信息
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 今天看一篇文章说ubuntu13.04之后不再支持wubi?还有我12.04(wubi)升级后系统broken因不支持? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469687 1.今天看一篇文章说ubuntu13.04之后不再支持wubi? 难道说14.04LTS和14.10都不支持? 2.另外,好像没有看到15.04的版本, 记得ubuntu是每6个月(每年4月/10月)更
<^k^>  ─> 新一次? 只在偶数年份吗?不然为什么没看到15.04? 3.还有我12.04(wubi)升级后系统broken无法启 …
<happyaron> yunfan: wcdma的不是啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 老终端一直可用
<happyaron> yunfan: 对运营商来说也没有压力
<jusss> happyaron: 有这么一行{ ... 
<jusss> happyaron: { ... }怎么匹配
<happyaron> jusss: 啥意思
<happyaron> 在哪里匹配
<jusss> happyaron: vi
<jusss> 好像是 \.什么的 记不住
<jusss> .匹配所有 {是开头 }是结尾
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 用\来转义慢慢调试？
<jusss> 忘了
<jusss> 我一点既不得BRE了
<jusss> 你怎么匹?
<herozem> 有能和unity融合的平铺式窗口管理器吗？
<happyaron> http://cidian.youdao.com/index-linux.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux版 - 有道词典
<jusss> happyaron: 源里有?
<happyaron> 没
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教一下各位大神，有没有什么方法能改变tty的颜色及字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469688 请教一下各位大神，有没有什么方法能改变tty的颜色及字体？ zz: nerd — 2015-04-21 19:46
<netsnail_> goagent还能用吗？
<netsnail> goagent还能用吗， 现在？
<yesuu> netsnail: 最近没在用goagent。。
<netsnail> yesuu: 没有，今天用了一下发现用不了
<netsnail> 不知道什么原因
<yesuu> netsnail: 我是因为他不稳定才不用啦，后来用的红杏，不过现在改hosts了
<netsnail> 改HOST多费劲
<yesuu> netsnail: 嗯，还好，现在自己对翻墙的需求小多了，就选这种轻便的翻墙方式啦
<strong> 14.04 conky 字重叠的问题 有没解决方法
<DreamRoomProduct> ^
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> 搞了半个小时没用正则解决的问题,用python加上搜索的时间15分钟搞完了,unix哲学果然不可取
<jusss> 正则这种大坑
<jusss> 还有各种奇葩符号各种用法,只有你没见过,没有不存在的bash
<E022> 正则不好用啊
<E022> 不过连正则都搞不定, 还搞屁啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2r-aIKu_ZAABbATOC2RQAALrUgE5EkAAAFsZ246.jpg 会耍狠的狗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubantu14.04系统输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469689 按装ubantu时候，输入法安装的是中文的，现在由于某软件不认中文输入法，能否将输入法卸载，安装英文输入法？希望，知道的网友帮忙,谢谢 zz: wzj630 — 2015-04-21 21:10
<jusss> E022: 就搞屁
<jusss> 匹配空行,在vi里就是替换不了,都去#regex里问了,试了4个答案都不行
<jusss> 所以正则这种东西还是早点入土为安的好,别出来折腾人
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: pong
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: vpnc这货只能用aggressive模式？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 啥意思
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 额，算了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我都用nm 插件
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 丫能制定加密和认证算法不？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 后端肯定还是vpnc嘛
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 都在nm界面配置的啊
<E022> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N55NS4W?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&t=maplefx01-20&tag=maplefx01-20
<^k^> E022: ⇪ Amazon.com: Presonus Ceres C3.5BT 2-Way Powered Speakers with Bluetooth: Electronics pp: $49.95
<WuSiYu> 这里人挺多的
<hoxily> kandu: 早
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-22
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469690 系统开机关机等应该有提示音才对啊，怎么都没有啊，如何开启？谢谢 zz: shaolang — 2015-04-21 23:20
<nellace> mmmm
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu下连接dsl出错后，返回的错误码如何查看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469691 比如win下类似“691：账户或密码无效”之类的 zz: momo-erika — 2015-04-22 9:00
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌发布Android 5.1.1 代号LMY47V http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469692 来源：快科技 报道称，谷歌已经开始推送Android 5.1.1，目前已经有Nexus Player的用户接收到了更新，新系统的代号为LMY47V。Android 5.1.1最大看点就是能够修复谷歌已经承认的内存溢出的问题，要知道这个问
<jusss> hoxily: 把一个脚本放后台执行,在脚本里调用了Mplayer,然后发现进程里有mplayer但是缺没发声音
<hoxily> jusss: 嗯
<hoxily> jusss: 没有没报什么错误提示？
<hoxily> jusss: 环境变量缺失？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 牛X！100年都不用更新的操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469693 来源：好奇心日报 从Windows 1.0开始，这款经典操作系统到今年30岁了，其中光Windows XP就活了13年。同时，频繁地更新系统和安装安全补丁也困扰了你这么多年。不是还有自动更新功能吗？但遇上急事
<jackness_> 关于vps的问题 希望大神们搭救我啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 百度推出基于Android的手表操作系统 DuWear http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469694 来源：Solidot 在中国，基于Google服务的智能手表Android Wear是没有任何用的，因为 Google 服务很不稳定，经常无法访问。智能手表有市场，看苹果手表受到追捧就可想可知。中国公司显然需要一
<^k^>  ─> 个没有Google服务的智能手表系统，而百度给出了它的答案：Duwear。Duwear是基于Android，不 …
<jusss> hoxily: 没有,而且 27271 pts/1    T      0:00 sh -c mplayer -really-quiet /home/jusss/sounds/new-email.mp3 2> /dev/null27272 pts/1    T      0:00 mplayer -really-quiet /home/jusss/sounds/new-email.mp3
<jusss>  
<jusss> hoxily: 你可以试一下,在py脚本里os.system()调用mplayer然后用&把这个脚本放后台执行, 木有声音
<hoxily> 没装 mplayer
<hoxily> 我擦，要装75个依赖的包
<hoxily> 你等一下
<jusss> hoxily: 我貌似创建了两个没法结束的进程,擦
<jiero_> 积攒什么东西，然后再出去吗？
 * jiero_ 默默的
<jusss> cherrot: 如果有几个进程状态变成T了, 还需要再kill吗?
<jusss> cherrot: 如果要干掉怎么干
<cherrot> jusss, Zombie ?
<cherrot> jusss, T 是 terminated 的意思吗？
<jusss> cherrot: 27272 pts/1    T      0:00 mplayer -really-quiet /home/jusss/sounds/new-email.mp3
<jusss> cherrot: ps ax出来的
<cherrot> jusss, 我母鸡啊   cc BuMangHuo 
<hoxily> jusss: 终于发现原因了
<hoxily> jusss: 他妈的，mplayer mp3.mp3 & 它不会播放
<hoxily> jusss: fg 切换到前台才会播放
<jusss> hoxily: 它支持后台播放吗
<hoxily> jusss: 看manual手册找找
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: jusss .....
<BuMangHuo> jusss: T
<jusss> BuMangHuo: T是结束了吗?
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 不是
<jusss> BuMangHuo: kill或killall ps ax还是能grep出来,一直是T, 怎么办
<BuMangHuo> jusss: kill -CONT
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 妥了？
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 妥了, 膜拜大牛
<BuMangHuo> jusss: ......
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<hoxily> jusss: 找到了
<jusss> hoxily: 支持?
<hoxily> jusss: mplayer -noconsolecontrols mp3.mp3
<hoxily> jusss: 不用加 & 
<jusss> hoxily: 我是在py后面加的& 然后在py里用system()调mplayer, 这样也可以吗.
<hoxily> 可以
<hoxily> 自己试一下中
<jusss> 好
<hoxily> 自己试一下吧
 * jiero 拜拜 各个大牛。
<hoxily> 默认播放完退出的
<jusss> 我就是这样用,导致出现了T这个进程状态,还真是第一次遇到
<jiero> cherrot:   https://www.jamendo.com/en/radios relaxation 就一直不换了。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Jamendo - Free Music Radios
<jiero> cherrot:  想不到活着的理由的时候发现其言也恶
<cherrot> jiero 好湿
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
 * jiero 很久没抱别人了。
 * cherrot 很久没曝别人了
<hoxily> jusss: 这个用过没有？http://doshome.com/help/1KG/LIST_HD.HTM
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Ňťź-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=gb2312"> A:link{text-decoration:none;color:000000} A:visited{text-decoration:none;color:000000} A:active{text-decoration:none;color:000000} A:hover{text-decoration:underline;color:ff3300} body,table,p,br{font-size:9pt;background-color:ffffff;color
<hoxily> kkbot坏了
<jusss> hoxily: 没有, 还没做过ghost镜像
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 口袋装人 : 1986年在墨西哥举行的第13届世界杯足球赛上。摩洛哥队与英格兰队交战前,英格兰队教练罗布森曾夸口说:"在这场比赛中,我们英国人简直可以把摩洛哥队装进袋里。" 打成平局后,摩洛哥队的教练法里亚幽默地说:"蒙特利尔的天气实在太热了。罗布森先生不得
<^k^>  ─> 不脱去外套……所以,他没有口袋把我们装起来。"
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS libapache2-svn包无法卸载，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469700 操作系统版本： Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Release: 14.04 Codename: trusty 我在装Subversion服务器时，有一个libsvn1包依赖版本是1.8.8，但不小心装成1.8.10了，用如下方式
<^k^>  ─> 都无法卸载，又装不上1.8.8，什么原因呢？ root@iZ28aazdem3Z:~# dpkg --purge libsvn1 dpkg: dependency …
<onlylove> 论坛那货整天刷新闻版有意思？自己又不做点别的也不帮助新手讨论，除了打架就是打架
<jusss> penny dreadful第二季出来了
<jusss> 杀与艹之歌还没看过
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://cidian.youdao.com/index-linux.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux版 - 有道词典
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: xiaxiaxia
<nyfair> jusss: 杀与艹之歌不好看
<nyfair> 尼玛，archlinux还真有windows版
<nyfair> linux果然是windows的fork
<jusss> nyfair: 那有什么好看的推荐吗?
<nyfair> jusss: my little pony, friendship is magic
<nyfair> jusss: cute is magic, niconico poi
<jusss> nyfair: 你是南方人吗
<PinoCao> ？？？？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 昨儿我的车把差点掉了....
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没道理啊，固定车把的那四个螺丝还能松？ 现在想是不是有人试图拆走我的车把啊？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * gfrog 妈蛋，ipsec这两天5分钟断一次，这是毛线情况啊
<ericc> 大家用的u14.10  是不是很不稳定啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 墙墙又升级了
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 脂肪肝危害大不
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 还行, 最严重也就是肝癌肝硬化
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 擦
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 你是轻度的还是中度的?
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: qing
<gebjgd> O0XX|Qiong, 你吃的油太多  身体无法消耗
<jusss> gebjgd: 是没有消耗的对象
<jusss> gebjgd: 少吃多干就好了
<gebjgd> jusss, 多射
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<HowIsItGoing> jusss: 向 BuMangHuo 学习
<jusss> HowIsItGoing: 脸丑羞涩不敢约
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 怕毛，大不了被拒绝
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 你整天發春這樣好嗎
<nyfair> cctv又见站队新闻
<huntxu> 牛牛最近有什麽噴點
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 春天不发春发神马
<hoxily> 发骚
<hoxily> 我机智吧
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 其实这个系列从去年就开始了，乃可以翻我之前的朋友圈儿，哈哈
<jusss> BuMangHuo: "喜欢就表白,拒绝就就强奸,分手就发裸照"
<nyfair> huntxu: 没精力啊，你接下班何如
<gebjgd> jusss, 赞
<jusss> huntxu: 让你去接她下班,:)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • 关于图片分辨率处理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469702 我调用了poppler库来提取pdf中的页面，我想通过Screen.pixelDensity×25.4来获取dpi从而让图片页面能适合屏幕的像素，但是我发现对于不同的pdf文件在给定pdi的情况下poppler返回的图片像素值是不一样的，我想问
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 难道是我越野越太猛了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你还越野?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 给车把震开了？ 但是我昨天回去的时候发现固定车把的那四个螺丝基本上都快要掉了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 每天啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不是用来减肥么
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 轻点操
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 屌  车轴承也会震坏的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我是说自行车
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 车震好用力
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 额
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 淘宝9.9 包邮买个自行车组合工具吧  比瑞士军刀实用多了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我下班路过的那个公园里面有几个小坡，每天冲一个小时还不错
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: nb!
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 新车螺丝本来就不紧  需要加固一下
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你的前叉能锁死么
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 可以
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我一直没发现，昨天路上发现刹车把转到上面去了才发现螺丝要掉
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 试了一下，那前叉虽然渣还是有点作用的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 如果锁死的话，震得手麻
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 我的好像不能 =。=
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:  耐操也不是这个操法...对不起,我是西安人
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 还是不锁死了  昨天骑车险些追尾  后轮都翘起来了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你的前叉怎么锁死？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我的车, 我感觉前叉特别好用... 上台阶之类的, 一点儿也不震...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过车座子太破, 屁股疼
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 右边叉上面有个开关
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 如果高级的好像是跟变速一样线控锁死的
<cherrot> iMadper, 上台阶。。。你的车真好。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 矮的....
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 多高的台阶
<BuMangHuo> 倒鸭子的话啥车都没压力吧
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 上面有个能拧的东西  我一直不知道干嘛的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我们小区里面的, 很矮, 12厘米估计?
<cherrot> iMadper, 前叉太软骑车费劲啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 左边好像挑硬度的，右边应该就是锁死的
<iMadper> cherrot: 可以调啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不会。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有没有方法可以用脚本实现通过进程名获取PID号？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469704 如题。。。。。。 zz: miles010 — 2015-04-22 14:26
<rabbitear_sdf> [A
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH5bL_XbO64
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 给个不限速的度娘盘客户端吧
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 找 roylez
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: https://github.com/roylez/yuncli
<^k^> ⇪ ti: roylez/yuncli · GitHub
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 我windows
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: windows果断去用官方版啊
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 官方版现在的限速,所以求个不限速的
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> 都是骗用户上贼船,都用户习惯了,就开始漏出獠牙开口要钱了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2官方文档翻译项目2-01 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469706 这是初译(很糟糕)，所以需要各位帮忙。可以到项目里修改，或跟帖指出。 1 Introduction to GRUB 1 介绍GRUB ********************** 1.1 Overview 1.1 概述 ============ Briefly, a "boot loader" is the first software program that runs when a c
<^k^>  ─> omputer starts. It is responsible for loading and transferring control to an operating system "kernel" software (such …
<onlylove___> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43795
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 数千万社保用户信息可能泄露
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs+AucTeX模式中插入宏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469707 按快捷键C-c C-m会要求输入宏名称，然后是参数，参数输入后编驾区显示了生成的LaTeX命令。如： C-c C-m Macro(default date): \date Date(default 2015/04/22): RET 其结果是输出的命令为： {2015/04/22}\date 请高手给指点一下
<^k^>  ─> ，这到底是怎么回事？ zz: yangdawei.hit — 2015-04-22 14:58
<freeflying> iMadper: 开始用HITT方式跑步了，真累
<iMadper> freeflying: HIIT?
<freeflying> iMadper: high intensity interval training 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 在sda1上的EFI引导文件，可以boot sdb2上的系统嘛？
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，没弄明白windows的EFI怎么搞，一直找不到系统的位置
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 可以啊. 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: windows的你搞过嘛？ 需要改其他的配置不？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: sda1是个efi分区吧? 里面是windows的loader
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 问题是那个loader怎么定位windows, 我不知道...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 现在就已经跟efi无关了, 都是ms自己的东西了, 要查那个loader怎么找到windows... 
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂, 类得很
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 对，是efi分区。
<HowIsItGoing> 没找到windows的efi配置在哪里
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我也不知道... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a51d9d68jw1ereb8vqumjj20ov0ewtbk.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ....
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a51d9d68jw1ereb8sw2h7j20gk0dntao.jpg
<iMadper> ....
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 上新的mba吧
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 妥妥得
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 没钱
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 优麒麟15.04 发布派对活动 【4月25日，上海松江站】招募启动啦！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469709 优麒麟介绍: Ubuntu Kylin（优麒麟）是由CCN联合实验室支持和主导的开源操作系统项目，其宗旨是采用平台国际化与应用本地化融合的设计理念，通过定制本地化的桌面
<nyfair> 靠，东华这种下三滥大学的人都能上去岩浆
<nyfair> 我也要上去演讲
<gebjgd> nyfair, 喷妹好
<nyfair> gebjgd: 有问题，东华哪年入取分数线不和一本线持平的？
<nyfair> gebjgd: 大学生本来就不值钱，这种大学还不够垃圾？
<gebjgd> nyfair, 东华大学是哪 从来没听说过
<gebjgd> @Dtiberium：=万一美国照着北京来了一发核弹把我朝上层建筑全都消灭了怎么办？=没关系，秦城里还有一整套领导班子。
<gebjgd> 【宣传部门你就这样糊弄百姓的呀】崔永元：在2000年初，规定所有的稿件中不能出现‌‌“纳税人‌‌”三个字，我问：为什么？回答说：如果稿件总是出现‌‌“纳税人‌‌”三个字，那会让那些纳税人就知道自己是‌‌“纳税人‌‌”了！
<gebjgd> @小阮在越南：你们说苏联是老大哥，结果珍宝岛战役爆发；你们说朝鲜是兄弟，结果朝鲜士兵越境杀人；你们说越南是同志，结果边境反击打了十年……现在，你们又说巴基斯坦是巴铁……
<freeflying> nyfair: 喷妹
<nyfair> 这人是傻逼啊，国家与国家之间只有利益，兄弟最多说说当下
<nyfair> 崔永元那傻吊反转反出屎了
<gebjgd>  老毕：你说人生最痛苦的事情是什么的吗？赵本山：人活着，钱没了。老毕：那都不算什么，赵本山：？老毕：人生最最痛苦的事情是～人正吃着饭呢，饭碗却没了！
<gebjgd> 木子老龙：有一句耳熟能详的话，叫做端起碗来吃肉，放下筷子骂娘，用来形容那些吃党饭砸党锅的人。有意思的是，在毛时代，绝大多数人是吃不起肉的。现在有肉吃，托的是改革开放的福。一边吃着改革开放的肉，一边怀念着喂人民吃观音土的伟人，所谓吃饭砸锅，亦是如此。
<nyfair> 你们有谁从没收到过税单
<Yong_> 这么热闹的！！！
<Yong_> 我的中文能正常显示么？谢谢了！
<gebjgd> nyfair, 有啊 资本主义国家 每年一次
<nyfair> 对啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: http://2015.qconbeijing.com/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ QCon北京2015 | 全球软件开发大会
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: qcon不去
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 去不起
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 你没票啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 话说你又搞到票了?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 没有，我现在基本不出门了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我怎么会有票, 这么搞达商的会议
<nyfair> 骗屌丝装逼费的傻逼俱乐部活动而已
<nyfair> 我司年年干
<freeflying> 喷妹走了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> > iMadper + "对对对! " * 250
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: /tmp/execpad-bc787dc66809/source-bc787dc66809:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `iMadper' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-bc787dc66809/source-bc787dc66809:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-bc787dc66809/source-bc787dc66809:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/316904
<O0XX|Qiong> > "iMadper"" + "对对对! " * 250
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣. 
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: /tmp/execpad-5cb15fa67b1d/source-5cb15fa67b1d:1: syntax error, unexpected tFID, expecting keyword_end p(lambda do &quot;iMadper&quot;&quot; + &quot;对对对! &quot; * 250 end.call) ^ /tmp/execpad-5cb15fa67b1d/source-5cb15fa67b1d:1: unterminated string meets end of file /tmp/execpad-5cb15fa67b1d/source-5cb15fa67b1d:1: syntax error, unexpected end-of-input, expec
<^k^>  ─> ting keyword_end p(lambda do &quot;iMadper&quot;&quot; + &quot;对对对! &quot; * 250 end.call) ^ => https://eval.in …
<O0XX|Qiong> > "iMadper" + "对对对! " * 250
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: &quot;iMadper对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对!
<^k^>  ─> 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对 …
<iMadper> > ("O0XX|Qiong " + "对对对") * 250
<^k^> iMadper: &quot;O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O
<O0XX|Qiong> > 'iMadper' + " 对对对!" * 250
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: &quot;iMadper 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对! 对对对
<iMadper> > ("O0XX|Qiong " + "对对对") * 250
 * O0XX|Qiong 这下完美了
<Yong_> 这是伐的什么啊？
<^k^> iMadper: &quot;O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O0XX|Qiong 对对对O
<iMadper> > "伐开心" * 10
<^k^> iMadper: &quot;伐开心伐开心伐开心伐开心伐开心伐开心伐开心伐开心伐开心伐开心&quot; => https://eval.in/316913
 * O0XX|Qiong 文科生：“水刚好在0度冻成冰，又刚好在100度沸腾，真是好巧啊！” 高情商理科学霸：“嗯，而且在1个大气压下，1卡路里刚好能让1克水升高1摄氏度呢。” 文科生：“卧槽大自然太神奇了！”
 * O0XX|Qiong momo roylez
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣
<Yong_> 哈哈，这不是人们自己定义温度么？
<prpr> Yong_: 所以你情商低
<Yong_> 啊！我情商很低？
<prpr> Yong_: 笨蛋，情商这个单词就是没有智商的某个傻叉教授提出的
<prpr> Yong_: 网上又那个傻叉教授的傻叉言论集锦，推荐读下
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-woman-who-ate-chernobyl-s-apples
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ The Woman Who Ate Chernobyl's Apples | Atlas Obscura
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 小视频
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: nsfw?
<O0XX|Qiong> 安全
<prpr> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1851386
<^k^> prpr: ⇪ 一年72亿美元 腾讯超索尼游戏收入全球第一 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<prpr> 企鹅帝国这么叼？
<BuMangHuo> 色当当呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最近P很忙…… : 今儿排队去ATM机取钱,忍不住在里面放了一个屁,味儿巨怪无比。 出来的时候,隐约听见后面那哥们进去后传来一句:"我操,谁在这拉屎了?"
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/e0645f27jw1er560t08fej20hs6iux6p.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: tl;dr
<badegg> iface eth0 inet static
<badegg> iface eth0 inet manual
<badegg> 问下，这两个有啥区别？
<huntxu> O0XX|Qiong: 100卡路裏就可以升到100攝氏度嗎？
<O0XX|Qiong> huntxu: 1gæ°´
<huntxu> O0XX|Qiong: 原來卡路裏是這麽定義的
<O0XX|Qiong> huntxu: 定义? 难道你不觉得非常巧合嘛?大自然是多么的鬼斧神工啊?
<huntxu> O0XX|Qiong: 對啊，我最近正在研究曼妥思加可樂
<huntxu> O0XX|Qiong: 准備寫篇論文去爭取明年的諾貝爾獎
<O0XX|Qiong> huntxu: 实验成功了?
<huntxu> O0XX|Qiong: 實驗很成功啊，不過還沒大規模部署，樣本目前比較小
<onlylove_> 按照黑市1美元兑大约8000朝鲜元的汇率，相当于44美元。朝鲜官方汇率为1美元兑96朝鲜元。
<onlylove_> 这汇率真扯
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 你要是认识三胖能换美金, 可以去倒汇, 发一笔
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 黑市买了币，然后官方换美金？
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 对啊, 中国外汇管制没开放前, 这样发的人不要太多啊
 * O0XX|Qiong 困...
<happyaron> 已经快要吃吐了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你在吃啥
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这里的饭太黑暗
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 拜小dd壕
<happyaron> can cook 的地方，真不是盖的
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 来了你就知道多么can cook了
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 你也是UE的人了，有机会的
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 莫要羞辱我们PES
<onlylove_> happyaron: 诶，你知足吧，要不来我司餐厅吃几天？或者我司楼下度娘餐厅？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 度娘餐厅我吃过啊，和我这里比真的是美味
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不，我司楼下的度娘和度娘不是一回事
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 昨天某人发了个邮件，大家都UE了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你可以问 O0XX|Qiong
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 这个我看了啊...
<happyaron> onlylove_: 度娘食堂么？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 度娘食堂很好啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 嗯
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 但是这明显是羞辱我们PES啊
<palomino|working> pes?_?
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 你们楼下那个不是正经度娘
<palomino|working> 实况足球?
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 都不存在了，还羞辱啥
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 好吧...
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你还补刀
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 你要给 happyaron讲
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 我当然知道
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 不然我就不会每天和一堆度娘员工排队了
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: pes都混到给ue打工了..也真是惨
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 没有pes了喂喂喂
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 大家都是UE的
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 话说你还能去度娘餐厅?
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 毛, 你老板到CEO几级, 我老板到CEO几级
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 这是降了啊
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 不，是度娘员工来我司餐厅，而且我楼下的度娘餐厅我确实可以去
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 但应该没有PES这个名字了把
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 有吧
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 我老板上面是VP
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 貌似要改名？
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 以前我老板上面也是VP
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 现在上面是你老板
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 不是啊
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 现在上面是前vp
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 我老板的上面的上面
<happyaron> en...
<happyaron> 但你们转组是不是更容易了
<happyaron> 快来给我组打工
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 去不起..贵组太高大上
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 你要找霓虹美女，肯定不会看得上我组
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 要去美女老板组才是正道
<onlylove_> 擦，毛破烂公司，接个电话，看了我的简历，连我性别都没搞清楚！
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那个多处编辑的插件叫啥来着， 比如同时修改变量名字
<happyaron> che
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: :%s
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 针对python的  jedi-vim   
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那只是修改，比如要在多个位置加一个单词
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 千人斩这两天在用vim？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 对啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: :%s/aaa/aaa bbb/g
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 你这样就把全局改了，人没说改全部，就说多个位置
<happyaron> openstack 怎么改instance的配置？
<happyaron> 太屎了这东西还想和vmware竞争呢？
<happyaron> 去屎吧去屎吧
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: ...
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<onlylove_> happyaron: 玩毛虚拟化，穷人才玩，有钱人机器不够了直接买新机器
<palomino|working> 前几天家里升级15.04,搜狗输入法启动不起来了 happyaron 
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: ^^^
<palomino|working> 然后才发现我用的还是37 happyaron 
<happyaron> onlylove_: 虚拟化还是好
<happyaron> palomino|working: 先别升级最新版，刚发现了点问题
<happyaron> onlylove_: 土豪也可以玩虚拟化
<palomino|working> O_O happyaron 
<palomino|working> 会导致...?
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 不孕不育
<happyaron> palomino|working: 词频有点问题
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<palomino|working> 哦..那没事儿 happyaron 
<happyaron> palomino|working: 问题有点明显
<palomino|working> 另外..我造错了的词组怎么删除啊...
<happyaron> palomino|working: O0XX|Qiong 知道
<happyaron> palomino|working: rm -rf ~/.config/SogouPY
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> thanks
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你说的对, 有石猴
<onlylove> happyaron: 太凶残了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这样就把你造的全部都干掉了
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> 产品童鞋说，删自造词，要用鼠标点一下丢出去，就删了，然后 FJKong 孔叔叔直接哭晕在厕所
<palomino|working> oh,no...
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我记得早期的搜狗是类似CSV还是啥格式的词库，可以直接记事本搞的
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 后来不行了，不过貌似还是有办法，再后来忘了
<palomino|working> :-/
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 反正搜狗有工具让你编辑词库就是了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 不过搜狗有个问题就是，未登录用户，词库会不定时清掉
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我理解不了，存储在本地的，为何要删掉
<palomino|working> 不定时..
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 也许时间太久，我记不住，反正会掉
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我掉过好几次了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 现在可以用QQ登录了，登录也没那么痛苦了
<palomino|working> 话说哪里有登录啊..
<onlylove_> happyaron: 哦，我现在不用丫的了，后台偷我流量
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove_> happyaron: 占我带宽
<happyaron> onlylove_: 换系统输入法了？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 紫光，不过这货略笨，还是加加好用
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> windows上吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我还是用搜狗，但是因为其实很少用，所以都差不多
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 别看我，我linux上没输入法
<palomino|working> 这样
<onlylove_> happyaron: 很少用也偷流量啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: linux上只能 eat my own dog food 了
<palomino|working> 我直接用windows自带的..
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不在乎
<palomino|working> 不过后来换google了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那个太难用了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 最要命的是占带宽，流量小事情
<happyaron> palomino|working: google 的拼音现在维护状态也不咋好
<palomino|working> 最难用的莫过于shift切换中英文吧!!
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我这里占点带宽也美所谓
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 微软新版的拼音不错
<happyaron> 没所谓
<palomino|working> 我输入代码的时候总给我捣乱
<palomino|working> google的好歹能关掉
<happyaron> 哈哈
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我受不了，我一共100K左右下行
<happyaron> onlylove_: 3g?
<dexphilo> 还是尽早把shift切换改成control把
<dexphilo> 然后一大堆选项都关掉
<palomino|working> 改成ctrl也一样不行,我也经常按ctrl
<palomino|working> capslock对我来说是个没用的键
<dexphilo> shift讨厌的原因，是我们总要用shift输入符号和大写字母
<dexphilo> control只是用来复制粘贴的，使用频率会少些
<palomino|working> ctrl也总得用来输入各种快捷键...
<palomino|working> 不不不...很多的...
<dexphilo> 另外，control和capslock应该换一下
<dexphilo> 会爽很多
<palomino|working> 哦,这个我完全不需要
<palomino|working> 因为我是手掌按ctrl派的...
<palomino|working> 换了我倒会困扰
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 小dd现在是咱们老板了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 哟???
<iMadper> happyaron: 老板, 给我涨工资啊!
<happyaron> iMadper: 好啊今年涨薪1%
<iMadper> happyaron: 边儿呆着去
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我老板现在还是joey啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: joey的老板也不是aron啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我说层次
<palomino|working> 老板^n
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我又没说直接report
<happyaron> https://twitter.com/ozgurakgun/status/587005649860562944/photo/1
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 太形象了
<sennn> 哪些人不适合做码农?
<sennn> 弱弱的问一句
<happyaron> 我
<palomino|working> 我
<happyaron> palomino|working: 实在不能更赞啊
<onlylove__> 我
<happyaron> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CDH7wI2VEAEfo_g.png
<onlylove__> happyaron: 话说你俩在说啥 cc palomino|working
<palomino|working> 他刚贴的链接嘛
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 不，你俩的那我字
<palomino|working> 领导经验丰富 happyaron 
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 感觉不太好的样子
<palomino|working> 哦,sennn的问话嘛
<happyaron> onlylove__: https://twitter.com/ozgurakgun/status/587005649860562944/photo/1
<onlylove__> happyaron: 不敢爬，你知道的
<onlylove__> happyaron: 虽然不想在这继续下去，但是没新工作，还指望他给几个饭前
<sennn> 码农是不是要有很强的耐心?
<palomino|working> 最重要的
<palomino|working> 得有一个强壮的脖子
<sennn> 哈哈
<onlylove__> happyaron: 刚有个HR打电话给我，性别都没搞明白，受不了了
<palomino|working> 不然颈椎病在等着你...
<sennn> 我没有毅力 啊
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 这个问题很多职业都有
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 马叔, 话说很多行业都对电脑了
<palomino|working> 是啊
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 为啥就 码农 脖子硬呢?
<palomino|working> 所以健壮的颈部肌肉是必不可少的
<sennn> 哈哈
<palomino|working> 因为加班也对着电脑,回家还是对着电脑啊!
<palomino|working> 有妹子的还好点
<happyaron> palomino|working: 强壮的脖子实在太重要了
<palomino|working> 没妹子的除了睡觉就是电脑了!
<happyaron> sennn: ^^^
<palomino|working> 我连吃饭都在看电脑!
<palomino|working> 是啊 happyaron 
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 单身马?
<palomino|working> 好羡慕橄榄球运动员的脖子
<palomino|working> 已婚马 O0XX|Qiong 
<happyaron> palomino|working sennn 有的人还得有强壮的腰
<happyaron> onlylove__: 继续找机会
<happyaron> onlylove__: 加油加油
<sennn> 英语不好 的我表示作码农很难,以后不再作码农了!
<palomino|working> 是白天码农晚上牛郎的双重职业者么? happyaron 
<sennn> 只好换行业了......
<palomino|working> 那个...
<palomino|working> 我同学也不会英文
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 话说牛郎是干什么的?
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 总听你们说
<palomino|working> 大学因为四级没过没拿到毕业证
<palomino|working> 但是吧
<palomino|working> 并不妨碍人家做码农做到身家过亿...
<sennn> 哇噻,过亿,牛X
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 拜
<happyaron> palomino|working: 有的只有白天一个职业，腰也扛不住
<palomino|working> ..... happyaron 
<palomino|working> 得买把好椅子 happyaron 
<happyaron> palomino|working: 坐姿不好腰跪了的有的是
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<palomino|working> 我看网上人都推荐embody happyaron 
<happyaron> 那是啥
<palomino|working> 我想买,但是又嫌贵...
<happyaron> 算了土豪马都嫌贵，我肯定买不起
<palomino|working> http://www.hermanmiller.cn/products/seating/performance-work-chairs/embody-chairs.html happyaron 
<palomino|working> 这个
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 你公司什么椅子?
<palomino|working> 500块钱的破转椅
<palomino|working> 我整天担心被爆菊
<happyaron> palomino|working: 这货多少钱啊
<palomino|working> 而且我还坐坏了2把
<palomino|working> 低配版8000多 happyaron 
<palomino|working> 高配12000还是13000的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 这么贵。。。
<palomino|working> 是啊
<palomino|working> 所以我没舍得买啊
<^k^> palomino|working:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ Embody - 办公椅 - Herman Miller
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 买不起
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你可是跟我老板一个级别啊
<palomino|working> 似乎是液压杆,再也不用担心被爆菊了 happyaron 
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 怎么可能
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 破马叔买一个吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 哈哈哈
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 邮寄到我公司
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔买一个
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 太贵了...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你给他预定一个，到付给他就好
<palomino|working> ......
<happyaron> palomino|working: 这点忙破马叔还是可以帮他的
<palomino|working> 这玩意貌似得现付+预订
<happyaron> 那没戏
<palomino|working> 本来我是每天都努力买彩票 happyaron 
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: happyaron http://item.jd.com/1353000883.html
<palomino|working> 结果这一整顿
<palomino|working> 我致富的机会没了
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 可以去小店里面买啊
<palomino|working> 哎呦我去
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 还能研究下走势什么的
<palomino|working> 离家太远.. O0XX|Qiong 
<palomino|working> 走路得好几分钟了
<huntxu> happyaron: 你要結婚了啊？
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你要結婚了啊？
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 男孩女孩?
<palomino|working> 看了会儿c++11的书,果然我太老,智力不够用的了... happyaron 
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 红木家具红木电脑桌实木电脑桌台式笔记本电脑台100%非洲黄花梨木【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 61000.00
<sennn> 说个奇怪的经历,请高手看看怎么回事,可否?
<O0XX|Qiong> sennn: 可以, 这频道里 相面 , 手相, 情感分析, 情感陪护 都有
<palomino|working> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 来一局?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 下班了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 下班了完全可以来一局啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不, 弄好这个俺就走了...
<sennn> 有没有人有同样的经历
<hoxily> 你不说经历，别人怎么知道？
<O0XX|Qiong> sennn: 对对对
<yunfan> onlylove_: 只是可能 我不敢去扫 怕抓起来  
<yunfan> onlylove_: 小心被送进苦窑
<yunfan> cc onlylove 
<sennn> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/LkXjebAe5tU/   我的嘴里被植入东西后的伤疤,我相信是外星人干的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 外星人植入手术4年后的伤疤_土豆_高清视频在线观看
<onlylove_> yunfan: 好吧，确实有这种危险……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 看我司鱼唇的IT在给妹子调试网络，我在很认真的想，是不是继续干IT去
<onlylove_> yunfan: 问题是IT工资低诶
<onlylove_> yunfan: 想想今天某文化传媒找IT的，连我性别都搞错，很郁闷
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 关于conky的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469712 最近新装了ubuntu 15.04 beta2 但是在配置conky的过程中出现了一些问题。 第一： 运行conky的时候会如下报错 Code: ubunbo@ubunbo-desktop:~$ conky Conky: llua_load: /home/ubunbo/.conky/clock_rings.lua:200: module 'cairo' not found:    no field packa
<^k^>  ─> ge.preload['cairo']    no file './cairo.lua'    no file '/usr/local/share/lua/5.1/cairo.lua'    no file '/usr/l …
<onlylove> 下班
<sennn> 这里有医生吗?
<prpr> sennn: 你吼啊，我是心理医师啦
<prpr> sennn: 最近有什么难言之隐啊
<sennn> prpr, 你懂外科吗?
<sennn> prpr, 在吗?
<gebjgd> sennn, 包皮过长？
<sennn> 什么呀!
<sennn> gebjgd, 不是这类问题
<prpr> sennn: 前列腺敏感异常？
<sennn> prpr,什么呀.....
<sennn> prpr, 你可懂外科?
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ping
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 做甚
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: canonistack上的问题找谁只吃？
<happyaron> 支持
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我们
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 怎么提交单子，还是直接找你就行
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: support.canonical.com
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我的一个instance目前一直显示snapshotting，任何操作都做不了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 八成儿存储又出问题了。
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: support选项选哪个
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我连不上后面的物理机器，没法搞，你发ticket
<happyaron> 选项选哪个
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 哈？ 选哪个？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 啥选项
<happyaron> support.canonical.com上
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 你看到的是个紫色的界面还是Ubuntu风格的页面？
<happyaron> I am looking for support with后面的选项
<happyaron> ubuntu
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 那没戏了，你提交不了case
<happyaron> 恩
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不过可以试试，
<happyaron> 那是去#is里骂街么
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 都有啥选项？ SSO？ login？
<HowIsItGoing> password？
<happyaron> Single sign-on support form
<HowIsItGoing> 随便选个提交吧，我看看能不能给你改过来
<happyaron> 1. reseting password 2.canonical support portal 3. logging in
<happyaron> 提交了
<HowIsItGoing> 选2
<happyaron> 选了，提交了
<happyaron> 卧槽太坑爹了，跟老板申请换地方
<happyaron> RESERVATION     r-0d8vlhqb      a97931c8f87f4b65a1278d9e16a2cb94        default
<happyaron> INSTANCE        i-0000d74a      ami-00000944    162.213.34.129  sogoupinyin2    running canonical       0               cpu4-ram8-disk10-ephemeral20    2014-06-22T03:07:31.000Z       nova                                    162.213.34.129  10.55.60.204                    instance-store
<HowIsItGoing> 你啥也没写啊…… 难道没地方写comments？
<happyaron> 没有地方写
<happyaron> 只能填名字和邮箱
<happyaron> 提交了之后说有人会联系我
<happyaron> Thank you for your interest in Canonical Technical Services (CTS).
<happyaron> A member of the CTS team will be in touch shortly to discuss your needs.
<HowIsItGoing> 算了，你发邮件到support@吧，不然即便我给你改了case type，你还是看不到
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> support@c.c?
<HowIsItGoing> 。
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 顺路告诉他们把你的support portal设置好，你现在那个portal不对，这个只是给免费用户提SSO问题的地方
<happyaron> 好
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/387633.htm    这个很棒 
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ [视频]Virtue Pedalist电力/人力混合代步车 开始众筹_IT与交通_cnBeta.COM
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: #is -> #canonical-support, 不知道接下来要到哪呢
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: #sts
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 在这个频道把你的问题再发一次
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 和你同部门 深感荣幸
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕你去UE了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 贵部门是新一代的高富帅
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没, 去UES了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: UES是啥？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 贵部门是真的高富帅
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 膜拜膜拜
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 擦，穷到开会都在东欧开了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: HowIsItGoing cloud妥妥的出现在各种头排啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我们电话开会呢
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 乃们总有米帝sprint啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 是不是感觉很跌份儿?
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 头排，一般比不了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 下大雪的季节去啊...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 有啥跌的，赶紧抱大腿才是正经
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 也挺好啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 今年头牌显然是phone啊
 * QiongMangHuo 抱住 happyaron 的大腿!
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: phone排第三
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 才怪
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 跟cts比，phone也要稍逊风骚
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: happyaron ……
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 没cts了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 像我们UE这些，那就是一堆土鳖
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 比土鳖还得看我PES
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 贵UE才是真土壕
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 说UE都代表了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 跟他们那些高富帅比，我们都是土鳖
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 你们是真的新贵
 * QiongMangHuo 总之, 抱住 happyaron 的大腿!
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 抱住 HowIsItGoing 才对
 * HowIsItGoing 总之, 抱住 happyaron 的大腿!
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 他太胖 抱不住
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我都在琢磨咋抱住他的大腿，快跟进
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 哦你们现在叫sts对吧
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你果然腐了, 还去想画面
<happyaron> 画画？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: .
 * QiongMangHuo Debian 8要发布了好开心, 周末迁移系统到UEFI+GPT+Btrfs!
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 开不了SB不开心
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 啥?
<happyaron> secure boot
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 哦, debian好像没有signed的内核?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没有
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我是secure boot脑残粉啊
<happyaron> 让我非常郁闷
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 花99$就解决了
 * lainme Debian 8要发布了好开心
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 这是政策问题，C社说可以给一直出这99$，但Debian不要。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你自己签你自己的 lol
<WuSiYu> debian 8下我的显卡驱动不能正常工作...所以不敢更,源已经改成7"专用"的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 内核sign了才行啊，总不能一更新就自己从头折腾一次
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 没见到启用SB有啥特别的收益
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 至少内核boot起来时是安全的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 对Windows来说这个可是大大的好处，基本可以做到百毒不侵
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 只是不会出内核级别的吧, 其它病毒该侵还是侵
<QiongMangHuo> VxP ?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: M$ 的系统组件都会被内核签名检查，加载一个签名过的杀毒软件模块事情就都处理了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 不会有处理不掉的病毒，也无法hook进系统启动早期
<QiongMangHuo> 嗷
<happyaron> 这方面Linux还是渣渣
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 有360这种货，肯定好不了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 丫一方面能拿到微软的签名，另一方面能去签恶意软件
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助:grub不能进入的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469714 问题描述：电脑安装的的win7+Ubuntu1404。今天上午Ubuntu提示升级后点同意后更新，关机后再开机，显示windows启动管理器，默认情况是进入管理菜单中的Ubuntu，然后显示grub启动菜单，选择grub菜单中的Ubuntu后
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那样他就死定了，跟CNNIC证书下场一样
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 微软会像G家那么强势么？
<badegg> 问下各位
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 而且360本身就是恶意软件啊
<badegg> linux下面，无线网卡能不能即拿来上网，同时作为无线热点？
<badegg> 类似于window下面这样的
<badegg> :-D
<QiongMangHuo> win下可以?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问用小容量优盘引导，然后利用ntfs分区中的多个大容量ISO如何安装系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469715 有一台笔记本（没有光驱，硬盘是可拔以插式的，抽出来就可以直接连到台式机的硬盘座上）。 这个硬盘分成了两部分，一部分用来安装linux，另一
<badegg> 是啊
<badegg> QiongMangHuo: windows下面的那样
<badegg> 所谓的承载网络
<badegg> QiongMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/24961490
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux 如何连接着 Wi-Fi 的同时创建热点？ - 路由器 - 知乎 
<badegg> 这里有人问了一样的问题
<badegg> 我现在就像要这样
<badegg> 但是看起来，似乎没人知道
<badegg> 莫非中文linux界就没人弄过吗？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu装在u盘里无法引导启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469716 在ubuntu官网下载了最新的64位iso并用ultraiso用usb-hdd+写入了一个u盘做安装盘，uefi引导进入安装ubuntu到另一个8G的u盘。安装过程无异常但重启后发现无法引导8G的u盘，分区是分的500M的ufi分区，剩下分ext4 /
<zeon> 请问 哪位有好用的网络相册php源码可以分享
<WuSiYu> 没玩过相册,不过你可以在开源中国上搜搜,应该能找到
<cherrot> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6248231/git-rebase-after-previous-git-merge 前排围观用户名
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ git rebase after previous git merge - Stack Overflow
<onlylove> cherrot: 这谁，想把stack overflow拖下水么
<cherrot> onlylove, 有意思
<onlylove> cherrot: 顺便说，我觉得那两件事完全没放一起的必要
<cherrot> onlylove, git rebase 和 merge?
<onlylove> cherrot: 用户名
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 求问，master分支到dev分支以前一直是merge 现在想换成rebase 好弄么？
<cherrot> onlylove, 说明那人sb
<onlylove> cherrot: 我觉得那只是一种博同情的方式
<onlylove> cherrot: 毕竟从表面猛地一看，很像
<cherrot> onlylove, 我只想讨论git =。= 
<onlylove> cherrot: 我不会git
<onlylove> cherrot: svn也不会
<cherrot> onlylove, 只是见到了个奇葩用户名而已 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 我觉得git这事情，你可以弄个邮件问下脱袜子本人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助！ubuntu启动ubuntu-tweak出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469717 如题，启动ubuntu-tweak出错，详细如下： read@read:~$ ubuntu-tweak Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/ubuntu-tweak", line 92, in on_startup from ubuntutweak.main import UbuntuTweakWindow File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ub
<^k^>  ─> untutweak/main.py", line 32, in <module> from ubuntutweak.apps import AppsPage File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助！ubuntu启动ubuntu-tweak出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469718 如题，启动ubuntu-tweak出错，详细如下： read@read:~$ ubuntu-tweak Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/ubuntu-tweak", line 92, in on_startup from ubuntutweak.main import UbuntuTweakWindow File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ub
<^k^>  ─> untutweak/main.py", line 32, in <module> from ubuntutweak.apps import AppsPage File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages …
<jusss> hoxily: 有些异常类在docs.python.org里写出来了,怎么dir() help()时没有?
<hoxily> 不知道啊
<hoxily> jusss: 看一下 help(dir) help(help)的说明
<jusss> hoxily: socket.gaierror
<jusss> hoxily: except exception as e: 这个e是exception的实例?
<jzp113> 发现github太慢了
<hoxily> jusss: 对
<jusss> hoxily: 这个异常的信息能变成字串吗?
<hoxily> jusss: 能
<jusss> hoxily: 我直接write(e)才发现e是个异常的实例不是字串
<jusss> hoxily: 异常类里有方法?
<jusss> 感觉这种说法好怪异
<jusss> 字串对象,异常对象,各种对象
<jusss> socket.gaierror是个子类,它有个属性__str__返回字串
<jusss> hoxily: 我可以这样调用吗? writefile.write(socket.gaierror.__str__()) ?
<hoxily> jusss: 不用那么麻烦，writefile.write(str(e))
<jusss> hoxily: 是因为有__str__()这个方法才可以str()的吗?
<hoxily> jusss: 不太清楚，应该是
<jusss> hoxily: socket.gaierror.args可以吗?
<hoxily> jusss: https://docs.python.org/3/library/stdtypes.html?highlight=str#str
<jusss> "The except clause may specify a variable after the exception name. The variable is bound to an exception instance with the arguments stored in instance.args. For convenience, the exception instance defines __str__() so the arguments can be printed directly without having to reference .args."
<jusss> "单词大部分认识,组合到一起就不认识了"
<hoxily> 这段话不难懂吧
<hoxily> except 语句可以指定一个变量于异常名之后。
<hoxily> 这个变量绑定到一个异常实例，并且它的参数存储于 这个实例的 args 属性。为了方便，这个异常实例定义了 __str__ 方法，因此这些参数就能够被直接地打印出来，而不需要 .args 来引用。
<hoxily> 英文实在太烂了，试试有道词典，
<hoxily> 哪里不懂点哪里。
<hoxily> 机器翻译虽然怪怪的，但是你可以自己根据语感调整下翻译出来的语句顺序。
<hoxily> 大部分情况是遇到不认识的单词而卡住。
<jusss> hoxily: 类里面__init__()是实例创建时就运行, __str__()是 docs strings ?还是什么的记不住
 * jusss 记忆力超差
<jusss> hoxily: 正常的类一般有几个__xx__()这种东东,都是什么用
<hoxily> https://docs.python.org/3/library/stdtypes.html?highlight=str#comparisons
<gfxmode> jusss: https://docs.python.org/2/reference/datamodel.html?highlight=__#
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 3. Data model — Python 2.7.10rc0 documentation
<hoxily> jusss: 这里有一些，https://docs.python.org/3/reference/datamodel.html#customization
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 3. Data model — Python 3.4.3 documentation
<jusss> hoxily: gfxmode 对于python的文档我只想说,真tmd全
<jusss> 第一次遇到文档这么全的语言
<gfxmode> jusss: 你用的Python2还是3？
<happyaron> jusss: java也全啊
<jusss> gfxmode: 3
<jusss> happyaron: 我这没上升到学java的高度...
<happyaron> jusss: java不是应该学的第一门语言么？
<jusss> happyaron: 一直很仰慕,就是没时间
<happyaron> 。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 第一次送给了C
<gfxmode> MSDN 的C#文档写得很矬，不容易看
<jusss> happyaron: 天朝的大部分人第一次都是送给了C吧
<happyaron> jusss: 或者pascal?
<hoxily> 明明是 basic 
<hoxily> 高中的数学书里，描述算法用了 basic
<jusss> happyaron: 大学早不教pascal了把
<yeahnoob> 我的第一次送给了logo
<kandu> yeahnoob: 前辈好
 * jusss 为什么都送给了C呢?因为大学有全国计算机二级C语言考试
<happyaron> jusss: 我又不是大学学的
<archl> jusss,  happyaron 是学霸
<jusss> happyaron: 你是特殊
<archl> kandu, 。。。也叫我前辈吧。我也是logo
<jusss> happyaron: 你十几岁都当dd了,我们十几岁都还不知道debian是啥,不能和我们比
 * archl 拜拜 kandu 
<happyaron> archl: 我不是学霸，我是学弱
<archl> happyaron, 学弱是什么
<kandu> archl: 前辈好
<jusss> happyaron: 我刚来这时,貌似还看过一篇你写的如何成为debian的打包人员,好早以前了
<jusss> gfxmode: 现在工作环境都用2还是3?
<happyaron> archl: http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f1bc2edda3cc7cd9453a54103901213fb90e91f3.jpg
<happyaron> jusss: :)
<archl> kandu 大神太客气了。
<happyaron> jusss: 学就直接上3
<archl> happyaron, 哦。我是学渣
<jusss> 我因为arch默认是3,就学了3,然后发现网上都是2的代码,然后成23一起学 :(
<happyaron> jusss: 2.7兼容大部分3的语法
<happyaron> archl: 学弱是努力学也学不好
<happyaron> archl: 学渣至少没有努力而已
<archl> happyaron, 学渣最无用
<happyaron> archl: 学渣可以做别的
<happyaron> 学弱没机会
<archl> happyaron, 为啥？你骗人
<happyaron> archl: 学渣没学习，可能干了别的
<happyaron> archl: 学弱把时间都学习了，还一事无成
<archl> happyaron, 那些只是可能性。
<archl> happyaron, 学渣大概什么都不干。
<archl> happyaron, 好吧，我也说自己是学弱好了。
<happyaron> archl: 学弱是我，你没机会抢
 * kandu 看了看 happyaron, 才知道“一事无成”是个很难达到的境界
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gvim 可视化模式怎么插入东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469720 gvim 可视化模式怎么插入东西 插入注释呢？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-04-22 22:38
<archl> kandu, 你才知道。
<archl> kandu, 纵横五大洲
 * archl 学渣仰视学弱和学霸
<archl> 学神没见过啊。
<archl> kandu, 大牛你在做什么
<kandu> archl: 在实现一个搜索引擎
<archl> kandu, 能人有人爱
 * archl 无一长处
<gfxmode> 洗洗睡了
<archl> happyaron, 在图书馆碰到雅思8分的人，说了两句话，惭，判断对方不是中国人-怎么没口音的。
<jusss> hoxily: 函数也是对象,那有函数类?
<jusss> hoxily: 函数类的属性都有啥
<hoxily> jusss: 不清楚。你懂了，你来教我。
<happyaron> archl: 很正常啊
<archl> happyaron, 我第一次知道雅思8分的中国人 - 没在已知情况下接触过。
<archl> happyaron, 我是乡下人啊
<jusss> hoxily: 好吧,我感觉我今晚又了解了一点py
<archl> happyaron,  你现在在腐国？
<jusss> 还是感觉oop的说法太怪异
<jusss> 这个对象有什么属性
<jusss> happyaron: 你有对象没?你对象啥属性? LOL
<archl> jusss, debian属性的
<happyaron> jusss: 目前没有
<archl> jusss, 渣，要向happyaron学习，他想有就会有的。
<yeahnoob> 暂时没对象无所谓，只要不是多态就行
<jusss> 你对象属于人这个类的子类女人(也可能是男人),属性就是你懂的
<archl> jusss, 要继续在学弱的路上混下去呀
<jusss> yeahnoob: 什么是多态
<archl> happyaron jusss  。。。结果我现在用的笔记本电脑电池在联想的召回行列。 要求联想寄送一个新的。
<jusss> hoxily: 函数不是对象,中文文章误导人
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 广州南沙自贸区挂牌，Ubuntu迎来大机遇大机会！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469721 广州南沙自贸区2015年4月21正式挂牌 广州迎来大机遇大机会！广州南沙自贸区与港澳地区紧密合作外，还是一块面向世界的窗口。未来超多国际企业公司机构来广州南沙办公司，ubunt
<jusss> hoxily: try ... except这个except该怎么翻译?
<hoxily> 你又不是写诗，
<hoxily> 翻译个毛
<jusss> 翻译成除了?
<jusss> 除了 IOError异常? 怎么读都不顺,而且不理解
<jusss> 改成expect 期待,还顺点 期待IOError异常
<jusss> > Time.now
<^k^> jusss: 2015-04-22 15:05:18 +0000 => https://eval.in/317201
<jusss> 都11点了,这么晚了,看个小电影睡觉去
<jusss> 各位晚安
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  23:15
<h4x0r-0day> hey join #h4x0r.0day
<hoxily> kandu: 早
<kandu> hoxily: 早
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-23
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • delete some packet by mistake, how to recover? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469723 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了： app-install-data aptdaemon-data dc gedit-common gir1.2-atspi-2.0 gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4 gir1.2-dee-1.0 gir1.2-gconf-2.0 gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0 gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-1.0 gir1.2-gstre
<^k^>  ─> amer-1.0 gir1.2-gtk-3.0 gir1.2-gtksource-3.0 gir1.2-gudev-1.0 gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-3.0 gir1.2-notify-0.7 gir1.2-p …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 推荐一个能够装载在上网本上的版本呗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469724 以前用过linux的不同发行版，fedora15，ubuntu12.04,debian7.0，现在已经不大了解了，想找一个版本学习一下linux c，但是只有一个上网本，配置很低，各路大神推荐一个版本呗 zz: xkz1986 — 2015-
<^k^>  ─> 04-23 8:58
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • AMD或将发布AMD GPU新Linux显示驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469727 来源：中关村在线 根据最新消息，Linux有望迎来最新的显示驱动的更新。AMD开发者今年早些时候在游戏开发者大会上透露正在开发的新Linux驱动模式：Linux驱动仍然会分为开源驱动（Gallium3D）和闭源
<^k^>  ─> 驱动（催化剂），但催化剂驱动将会是驱动的一部分，将会孤立在用户空间，而位于内核 …
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: git 问题还是妥妥的等 adam 吧
<MSErgo4K> 啥问题?
<MSErgo4K> 你说下
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这种小问题就让下面的处理吧
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 对啊, yunfan 就能帮你解决
 * MSErgo4K 奶奶的, 早上翻墙看视频能流畅看4K, 晚上只能480p...
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我正想对她说 让她给你一个机会呢 
<yunfan> 480p不就行了  
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 不用了, 这种小问题, 你就可以了
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 480p的声音压缩也多, 失真太多. 
<relaed> 翻墙看视频4K是什么情况
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我觉得主要是你 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: o
<yunfan> relaed:  最近泡教堂妹了 ？
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 再说了 公司可是paid for you的 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你公司不给你发钱?
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我公司可没给arch发钱啊  这里是arch官方嘛
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 喷妹今天还没来啊
<jusss> hoxily: sys.exit() os._exit()没法退出程序怎么办
<hoxily> jusss: 怎么可能
<yunfan> jusss: kill -9
<yunfan> hoxily: 有可能别人注册了at exit钩子卡在那 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我公司也没给arch发钱啊
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 谁?
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你司不是c记么 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 是啊. 
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: c记不是这个频道的大金主嘛 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 不是, suse才是. 
<MSErgo4K> 你连这个都不知道????
<yunfan> 你身为c记拿钱员工 当然得回答这频道里得问题了 
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 毛 是c记
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 呵呵, 这是suse的建立的一个叫做ubuntu的arch频道, 你连这都不知道还怎么混?
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你看看这个频道最大的大管理员是谁再说
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 那有什么 人都是会变得嘛
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 变了再说
<yunfan> MSErgo4K:要不是c记赞助 为何c记获得了冠名权？ 你看连产品都打广告打到频道名上了  （尽管这是arch得）
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你这只是猜测, 有证据再说
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 冠名权这个就是证据  有哪个大活动不是这样得 都是出钱多得冠名嘛
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你怎么知道给钱了? 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你得有证据啊
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 这个就是最大得证据 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 拿出合同和交易的收据和税单来
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 1， 我这不是在法院 不需要我拿 2 你也不是法官 就算要我拿也不是拿给你看 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你没有呗
<jusss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10869210/
<BuMangHuo> 色兔子呢
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我干嘛要有  
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你非要说这个频道是C家投资的啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 色兔的那个动图你看过没?
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我就要这么说你能怎样？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我今天心情好, 自然不能把你怎么样
<yunfan> 有本事你叫arch得人来说 
<jusss> hoxily: os._exit()和sys.exit()就是退出不了
<yunfan> MSErgo4K:  现在我有自己得频道 无所谓哈 
<hoxily> mail-notify-1.py 贴一下
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 那频道还活着呢?
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 嗯哼 而且有人 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 真棒
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 不是真得难道是假的？
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 赞, 能把一个频道有人 作为 活着的炫耀资本, 那频道想必一定
<O0XX|Qiong> 是极好的
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 谁怀疑真假了. 我说真棒, 是在夸你啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 你也可以去捧场哈  #linuxcn
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我是说棒
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/31/Neorthacris_at_Nayikayam_Thattu.jpg/600px-Neorthacris_at_Nayikayam_Thattu.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 你猜他们在干什么?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 睡觉
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 没有看啊还
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 看啥?
<hoxily> jusss: 贴一下 mail-notify-1.py
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你说的动图啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 哦, 等我一会儿给你找. 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: b里有毒那张图
<yunfan> 有没有什么刷机神器的手机？ 我记得以前有个什么手机各种系统都可以刷入  好像是htc的
<hoxily> jusss: 贴一下 mail-notify-1.py
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: HTC HD2
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 是的 不过他不支持4G 所以我想知道新的神器是哪家
<pocmon> 新出的神器应该是INTEL家的了吧
<pocmon> 现在不是有双系统平板吗？都是INTEL家
<yunfan> intel的最近市场上好多几百块的 
<pocmon> 而且要等win10phone出来，成气候，不然，你用什么神？只用安卓神！
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.zhihu.com/question/22623367  这个钓鱼提问挺不错的
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 什么样的水手服最好看？ - 生活 - 知乎
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 水手服看起来像是监狱兔穿的
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 这不就是校服?
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 不像....
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 是校服啊, 不过我们学校没有....
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 小DD
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我输入没有, 总是出来美柚...
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 快修修修
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/326161963/
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Osprey Packs Nano Port 城市单肩包 $23.21 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 买买买, 好便宜
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 红色此价
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 兔子，请教个 css 问题
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 140块钱啊
<BuMangHuo> 丫又跑了？
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 干得漂亮
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 干得漂亮
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 为什么是鸟语文 '
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: ??
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 为什么是钓鱼文
<yunfan> 这该死的水果输入法 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 因为我觉得它是. 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: owrt的启动脚本熟悉嘛？
 * HowIsItGoing 擦，遇到个owrt的bug，不知道咋调
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 钓女孩子出来show水手服 ？
<roylez_> yunfan: 胡子豪，有好事不？
<yunfan> roylez: 最近没有 你想要啥好事  要不你去频道 我在搞op大放送
<roylez> yunfan: 可以...不过我忘了怎么用这脑残的 weechat 自动加频道了
<yunfan> roylez: 弄到配置文件里    
<roylez> yunfan: 不会。weechat的配置一坨屎
<yunfan> 不过 weechat不需要手动改配置  你在运行期间修改的配置 结束前会自动同步到文件里 
<O0XX> roylez: duiduidui
<yunfan> nyfair: 你怎么每次都要进出放个ip以后才进来 
 * yunfan cyq.me
<jusss> nyfair: 刚看完杀与艹之歌第一季,还不错呀,就是人少点,衣服破点,房子矮点,其它的还可以呀
<jusss> 跟我大天朝的宫廷据根本没法比呀
<sennn> hi all
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  12:26
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  12:27
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不熟悉啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 刚才啥情况  O0XX 
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: sha ?
<MSErgo4K> bu
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 为啥你们能给 cherrot 发消息
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 怎么了?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 哈哈, 你猜
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 干的漂亮？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 他ignore你了吧?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: ignore 了，跟补全 nick 有关系？
<hoxily> jusss: 贴一下 mail-notify-1.py 吧
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 而且也不至于问个 css 的问题就 ignore 啊
<BuMangHuo> css 怎么能让 body 的内容垂直居中的，搜到的都不管用啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 什么是垂直居中
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 就是在页面的中间
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: body {border: 2px dashed red; width: 960px; margin: 10px auto;}
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: auto 不起作用呢
<BuMangHuo> 或者就是我设置的位置不对
<yunfan> BuMangHuo:  在body下加个 div id="container" 然后设置这个好了 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我用 pacdoc 吧 markdown 转成 slides, 用的 https://github.com/paulrouget/dzslides 这个模板，然后比如一屏幕的内容不满的话我想让它居中显示，而不是上对齐
<^k^> ⇪ ti: paulrouget/dzslides · GitHub
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 给一个最终页面我访问下 
<BuMangHuo> http://picpaste.com/scrot-piNkKtQu.png 就像这样 cc yunfan 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: http://picpaste.com/scrot-hcTWjJuL.png
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我想要的结果是下面这样
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我要你给我一个能访问的html页面 就是你当前的上对齐的 我才好测试
<yunfan> 原来是在垂直方向居中  拿换成 margin: auto 10px; 看看 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 稍等啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: html 代码是这样的 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2561365
<BuMangHuo> 是不是不应该改 body
<yunfan> 就这点？ 没有完整的？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 完整的有些其他内容
<BuMangHuo> 稍等
<yunfan> 我都跟你说了两次了 要能访问的html页面 
<yunfan> 再不如愿我要出门了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 等一下啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 给
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2561368
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 保存成 html 就得，就单个页面
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • ACPI PCC probe failed. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469729 14.10升级15.04，开机显示这个，systemd219.然后显示一堆USB不正常。最后正常启动。 zz: 月下叹逍遥 — 2015-04-23 12:49
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 那个四级标题下面的正文只有一行，或者就是不满一屏幕，怎么设置  style 能让这种情况下，内容显示在屏幕中间
 * BuMangHuo 求 css 大神帮忙
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你现在就是显示在正中间的 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不是啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我用的 chrome
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你的浏览器显示什么效果？ 帮忙截图一下？
<BuMangHuo> 哦，明白了， 这个正文是 p 不是 body？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 不是 这个正文每一屏是section
<yunfan> 不过我发现对 section作margin: auto 10px还是不行   可能垂直方向有点困难
<yunfan> 不过也有可能是float搞得鬼
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我就想让 四级标题下的正文 这几个字在页面垂直方向的中间
<yunfan> 果然有许多float 这个我搞不定  出门 
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> class="slide level2"
<yunfan> 我估计还得用js插件作 
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 原谅grub-pc-bin和grub-efi-amd64-bin这俩可以共存, 我误解grub2了
<QiongMangHuo> 原来
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  13:18
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 当当当
<pocmon> 不如在WORD里编辑好了，存成HTML
<yunfan> pocmon: 不如存成jpeg?
<pocmon> yunfan: 也行，其后OCR哈
<yunfan> pocmon: 是给人看得 根本不需要ocr 每个人都内置ocr
<nyfair> pacman超好用，archlinux果然是windows不可分割的一部分
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对了，你怎么输入 tab 的？
<BuMangHuo> C-q tab 也不好使
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: C-v Tab
<nyfair> 诸君，问个问题
<nyfair> vim这傻逼编辑器怎么不保存退出
<BuMangHuo> 额，我把 C-v 给绑定成 imap <C-v> <Esc>"*p 了...
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: :q!
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 你果然是妹子
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 试过了，没用，提示press enter to continue，然后又滚回vim界面了
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 好 我来口你
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: :cq!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 赞老司机
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 妹子，约么
<O0XX> nyfair: sswmby
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 约
<mugebjgd> 毛  wine gta3都起不来
<mugebjgd> 上班去
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 大胸鸟的gta5不能玩？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 怀疑是紧急避孕药
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你还用怀疑? 你直接就知道吧?
<pengzhimou> liuhangbin, ping
<liuhangbin> pengzhimou: pong
<pengzhimou> liuhangbin,  你的qq多少。。。
<liuhangbin> pengzhimou: 我QQ N年没用了……有啥事你直接发吧，或者微信？
<pengzhimou> liuhangbin, 那电话给我吧。。。
<pengzhimou> liuhangbin, 咨询点事儿~
<QiongMangHuo> pengzhimou: 138, 后头随便打
<O0XX> pengzhimou: 110 后面随便打
<O0XX> pengzhimou: 内部号码
<pengzhimou> QiongMangHuo, 你妹
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 赞
<BuMangHuo> momo O0XX 
 * O0XX momo BuMangHuo
<nyfair> gta没可能wine不起来啊，wine不起来的是那个狗屎正版验证starforce吧
<nyfair> gta3
<nyfair> 下个starforce通用去壳就行了
<MSErgo4K> 又降利息了???
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: ?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 看错了, 不是降息, 是降准
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 啥区别
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 好无聊啊，最近有没有能吵架的帖子
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 还跑
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 啥？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 求帮忙解答 css 问题
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不会 w3school
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2561368
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu14.10循环登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469730 情况为Ubuntu安装在移动硬盘上，启动出现 /错误检查，按了自动修复，然后就不去系统了 通过百度试验了好多办法都没用，现在的情况为： zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2015-04-23 13:56
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这个页面，我想让每一页都垂直居中，怎么改那个 css 呢
<cherrot> 每一页都用一个class不就成了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这是 pandoc 自动生成的嘛
<nyfair> pandoc...，你还玩haskell?
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 没有，就是做个 slides
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 不知道啊. 
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 啥区别?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 不知道 总之没钱
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 电信通跟京宽宽带是一家的?
<nyfair> 年轻人放着大好时光不用，写tex这种反人类的东西干嘛
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 电信通又是什么通?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://www.kd0086.com/article/20121207135802.html
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 北京电信通（京宽）宽带政府采购价格 - 北京电信通
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 不是 tex 啊
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: pandoc 能吧 markdown 转成 html 的 sildes
<BuMangHuo> li
<nyfair> 啊，我搞混了
<BuMangHuo> 不过我不会 css ，不知道怎么改这个模板，让不满一屏幕的页面都居中
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: mobi是个毛毛后缀?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: mobile
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 看起来很像盗版电子书.... 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://www.kuandai.mobi/project6.htm
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 专线接入-北京宽带_京宽网络_北京北宽信息工程有限公司
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 一个大公司用这个后缀真是....
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  今天发现现在的西瓜全不结实
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 我可以轻松手劈。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 榴莲呢?
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 那么软，不舍得砸烂了
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 你知道，剥去西瓜皮再劈是多么麻烦的过程
<jiero> MSErgo4K 笑了吗？
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 笑????
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 算了。。。我钻地缝去
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 壕，你需要这个硬盘吗？ http://news.smzdm.com/p/12265
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 读写高达1.4GB/s和1.0GB/s：金士顿 HyperX Predator PCI-E SSD 国行开卖_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 需要, 你送我?
<jiero> MSErgo4K, 壕，你借我10万吗？我去炒股赚了钱给你买。
<jiero> lol
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我都没10w
<lishang> 求救 
<O0XX> jiero: 这种事情问 QiongMangHuo 老板啊
<lishang> 我系统的语言不知道被那个混蛋设置成英文的了 导致菜单都是英文的 （LANGUAGE=zh:en ） 求解决方案
<lishang> 怎么找是那个启动程序修改的
<lishang> 哪位高手指点
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 没办法找到是谁改的. 除非你自己记得自己做过什么. 
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 但是你可以手动设置成中文.
<lishang> 那怎么能改回来啊 应该把export放到哪里比较合适啊
<lishang> 怎么改啊 求解答
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 放在env里面吧. 为什么你不用图形工具来修改呢? 
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 你用的是ubuntu? 哪个版本?
<lishang> MSErgo4K: 14.1 不过我装的kde的桌面
<jiero> Destine, 我在想为什么有菠萝饭没有西瓜饭？
<lishang> /etc/environment我试过了 没起作用
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 用kde那就咎由自取了. 
<MSErgo4K> lishang: kde的setting里面不能设置语言??
<lishang> ：-（
<lishang> 都是中文的啊  找了好几遍了 
<Destine> jiero, 因为菠萝相对质地坚硬适合烹饪。
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 你现在的locale贴到paste上给看看
<jiero> Destine, 西瓜也不软多少啊。
<lishang> LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<lishang> LANGUAGE=zh:en
<lishang> LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<lishang> LC_NUMERIC=zh_CN.UTF-8
<lishang> LC_TIME=zh_CN.UTF-8
<lishang> LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<lishang> LC_MONETARY=zh_CN.UTF-8
<^k^> lishang:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<MSErgo4K> .... 
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 真的有zh:en这种写法?????????
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 你自己看着不别扭吗?
<jiero> lishang, 。。。
 * jiero 看笑话
<Destine> jiero, 烹饪以后就不一样了。
<lishang> 不知道啊  非常别扭所以来找大神帮忙啊
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 改成 zh_CN.UTF-8啊
<jiero> lishang, 直接抄别的不好？
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 你zh:en闹哪样
<jiero> Destine, 恩。试玩西瓜去。
<Destine> jiero, 别把手弄伤了。
<lishang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10869851/
<jiero> Destine, 。。。现在的西瓜练九阴白骨爪都不行了。不够结实。
<MSErgo4K> lishang: 因为你有后续的地方又改了这个了. 
<lishang> 我猜测也是 不过后续在那呢？
<MSErgo4K> lishang: environment? profile? 谁知道
<jiero> lishang, 你自己在哪里设置的，自己查去
<jiero> lishang, 看了什么乱七八遭教程。。。
<lishang> jiero: 你闭嘴 少掺和
 * IsoaSFlus 下午好~
 * jiero 闭嘴
<IsoaSFlus> (#ﾟДﾟ)
<lishang> jiero: 不给帮忙出点子 光在这里添乱
<IsoaSFlus> 怎……怎么了……
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 没啥
<IsoaSFlus> 话说15.04今天什么时候出？我指东八区
<cherrot> cc happyaron 
<MSErgo4K> IsoaSFlus: 看上去还没出: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Beta 2
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 出了 在.pool里
<jiero> IsoaSFlus,  哦。今天要出了啊。可是还在不停的更新 你们怎么搞得 MSErgo4K 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 等全球同步
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 我今天还在更新。。。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 你说，是不是比 14.04 稳定啊啊。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 不知道 我都不用
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 到那里都宠着你。
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 53c869eba8686007239a650d903847fd *ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 哟, 都出来了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 出来了我也不用!
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 还没挪到可见目录而已
 * yunfan gas的手册真挫
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 下载太慢 我就算了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你现在用的什么智能机 
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不过应该升级过去, 毕竟是systemd了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: Meizu MX4
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 希望比1410稳定
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 刷着ubuntu?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 升级的话不变init, 重装才变, 好像
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 当然没有
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那就重装.
<jiero> yunfan,  c家的人自己都不用，所以还是微软利害
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 为毛不支持下 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没钱
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 。。。要钱的？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不是说mx4可以刷 ？ 这个跟钱有啥关系 
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 一个使用名额要多少钱？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没钱买第二台MX4
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 就用手头这个就是了  
<jiero> QiongMangHuo 你真打算在北京买房了？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 有资格的话现在就想买 可惜明年才有资格
<IsoaSFlus> 有钱
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 你确实没钱了。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你手头那个不能刷嘛 直接拿去让同事给刷上多好 
<yunfan> jiero: 阿蛋以前在红帽也不用红帽的系统  
<jiero> yunfan, 你可以送 QiongMangHuo 一个老android手机，然后让他刷
<jiero> yunfan, 反正你一堆
<yunfan> 可惜我是不做发行版这块 要不然请我去多好  我可是老用户 
<yunfan> jiero: 做梦 他们机器比我多 
<jiero> yunfan, 除了 QiongMangHuo 
<jiero> yunfan, 我相信 QiongMangHuo 真穷，要攥着钱不撒，所以日常真的穷
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我的刷了我用啥啊
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:45
<yunfan> jiero: 你听他胡说  他是最近股市热 把钱都投进去赚大钱了 周转不过来而已 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你门家的系统难道现在不能用 
<jiero> yunfan, 一样啊。
<jiero> yunfan, 你不把家当变卖了去炒股？
<yunfan> jiero: 我不是那种人  你看 比我有钱的人还比我努力(赚钱) cc QiongMangHuo 
<jiero> yunfan, 不管怎么说阿当要买房娶妻了，祝贺他。
<yunfan> jiero: 要不连娃娃满月也一并祝贺了吧 
<jiero> yunfan, 祝你娃娃满月
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 帽帽那儿，你见到的日常用得最多的发行版是？
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: Fedora, 因为很多内部工具方便用
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, c家呢
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 哦。那你用 debian 是属于依赖那些工具比较少的那类人了
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: Ubuntu, 因为pbuilder方便用
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 我在rh时也用Fedora, 笔记本debian而已
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 帽帽的内核真是好。3.10 的特性到 backport 到 2.6
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 就是吃这碗饭的啊
<yunfan> jiero: 嗯 谢谢 要不把我儿子考上大学的也祝了吧
<jiero> yunfan, 我觉得那时候人类都灭了。怎么可能
<jiero> yunfan, 祝你儿子能活到高中。。。
<IsoaSFlus> QiongMangHuo: 你现在在c家吗？
<yunfan> jiero: 总比不能活到高中好 
<QiongMangHuo> IsoaSFlus: .
<IsoaSFlus> QiongMangHuo: .是什么意思……
<QiongMangHuo> IsoaSFlus: 表示确定 :)
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, o 你知道什么意思吗
<IsoaSFlus> QiongMangHuo: 总部？
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 不清楚诶
<QiongMangHuo> IsoaSFlus: 没有, 在北京呢我
<IsoaSFlus> QiongMangHuo: c公司在北京有分部？
<QiongMangHuo> IsoaSFlus: .
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 哦 = o
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: o~
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 带个尾巴怎么这么怪异。。。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: 像蝌蚪~
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, o~o
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 北京西 北京东 
<yunfan> jiero: or2
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 北京西？北京东？什么意思？
<yunfan> jiero: 这个屁股翘得更高 
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 俩分部
<yunfan> @rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr2
<yunfan> @<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<yunfan> (.人.) jiero 
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: c公司现在营利了吗？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus:  你觉得呢
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 看来不盈利
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 但是能付工资
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 那也行了
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: mark有钱？
<jiero> IsoaSFlus, 股东不愁就行
<yunfan> jiero: 两块二一罐 因该是能盈利得  
<jiero> yunfan, 能盈利，还有时间成本，感觉不算盈利
<yunfan> jiero: 出货量也很大 怎么会不盈利 到处都有 
<jiero> yunfan, 什么2块2一罐？
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 你在说啥……
<yunfan> jiero: 零度的啊 不是两块二一罐子么 
<yunfan> jiero: 前几天我还买了 
<jiero> yunfan, 可乐？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: coca cola嘛
<jiero> yunfan, 说的是当当公司。。。
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 我们这都要两块5
<jiero> IsoaSFlus yunfan 我不喝可乐
<IsoaSFlus> jiero: +1，可乐好难喝
<jiero> IsoaSFlus yunfan  可乐有啥好喝的。。。宁可喝水
<yunfan> jiero: 嗯  最近我都喝屈臣氏了 
<yunfan> 我尿酸高 得喝点碱性的
 * IsoaSFlus 我爱喝奶类饮料
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 你们那是哪儿？
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 合肥
<jiero> yunfan, 你们很近
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 哦 合肥不好的地方 
<yunfan> 合肥老冒充我们徽州 真讨厌
<jiero> IsoaSFlus yunfan 合肥给我的第一印象是 合成肥料
<jiero> IsoaSFlus yunfan 名字对不对？
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 我是徽州人~
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 我老家在休宁
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 你真是学啥用啥
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 哦 那还好  算你过关  休宁哪里的
<IsoaSFlus> 山后
<yunfan> jiero: 合肥有个中科大 比较逆天 
<yunfan> 其他的就没什么了 
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 山后
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 不知道 我爷爷是蓝田的
<jiero> yunfan,  IsoaSFlus 关注你了
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 其实我也不太清楚，我在江西长大的
<yunfan> jiero: 笑面佛瞄人缝？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 景德镇？
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 上饶
<yunfan> 额
<yunfan> 景德镇好多黟县人 
<yunfan> 历史上
<IsoaSFlus> 上饶离黄山很近
<IsoaSFlus> 况且wu源也被划到上饶了
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 对 这个上饶也讨厌 把婺源给搞了去
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 我貌似有个亲戚在景德镇
<yunfan> 还有宣城也是 把绩溪搞了去 
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 上饶现在在搞旅游呢
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 我知道  抄我们的油菜花节
<yunfan> 虽然是抄 不过确实搞得好 
<yunfan> 我们这边官僚太烂了 
<IsoaSFlus> 我爸经常去拍
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 那你去合肥搞什么 江西不是最近发展挺好得 
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 上次你不是问过了吗，我在这里读书啊
 * QiongMangHuo 坐等高手帮我解决go难题
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 干嘛去合肥读书 去南昌不就行了 
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 难道你就是中科大 得？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不是有蛤魔嘛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 看邮件, 帮我解决 =,=
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 渣二本呢
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, go浪大法好
<cherrot> 听说golang的性能和scala相当？
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 学渣没什么选择，来合肥也还好
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 我觉得你还是在南昌好点 要不醒就去杭州上海 也别去合肥 
<yunfan> cherrot: scala应该赶不上go
<yunfan> 不要乱比 
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 不准备待在合肥
<cherrot> yunfan, 性能上go 略高？ 但没到一个数量级吧
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 那就好  我怕你跌坑里 
<yunfan> cherrot: 高好多吧 歹佬
<cherrot> yunfan, 有benchmark么？ 我也只是听说 让我挺大跌眼镜的
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 我想继续往下读，二本太揪心了……
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: go的性能略差于java
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 在大型项目上, 差距更大一些. 
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 并发怎么差了 
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 什么并发?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 不懂编译原理是硬伤啊  搞不懂为啥性能达不到要求
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: gc太差.
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 全局锁住慢慢检索导致的
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, soga ~  
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 所以有个去gc的趋势啊
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 这个怎么说？
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 去gc 自己管理？ 
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: io的
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 编译期检测出内存的使用和丢弃
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 编译会慢很多, 但是执行效率高
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 好像除了queue是线程安全外 其他变量都不是线程安全吧
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 嗯 这个是可以接受的 
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 所以要在语法层有限制. 比如不安全的量要有排他性
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 就是, 只有一个引用有修改的能力.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 比如把变量全都immutable ？ lol
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 都不可改那不行
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 会导致内存的浪费
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 都不可改, 会降低性能的
<yunfan> 用atom就解决了 
<yunfan> 像clojure那样玩
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 本来可以轻松原地修改的东西, immutable了之后都要拷贝一次
<yunfan> cherrot: 现在都什么年代了 
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 我觉得你说的去gc也不算特别难，因为go是块级作用域吧？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 去gc当然难
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 起码编译期能知道变量的作用域啊
<Yong_> 今天的人比昨天还多呢！
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 好吧 好像我naive了
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: Global A; defn foo(x) {s = malloc (100); if x > 0 A = s};  foo (z) 编译期就搞不定了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 万能冻力 : 两个埃及人围绕天气寒冷问题发生了争执。一个说:"听说美国比英国天气冷得多,当山兔向高处窜跳时会被冻僵而悬在半空中！" 另一个说:"哪有这回事,根据万有引力定律这是绝对不可能的。" 第一个争辩道:"哎！你不知道,天气太冷万有引力定律也冻死了。"
<IsoaSFlus> 好久没写代码了……
<IsoaSFlus> 堕落了
<QiongMangHuo> 好久没写代码了……
<QiongMangHuo> 堕落了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 好久没写代码了……
<cherrot> 堕落了
<MSErgo4K> 好久没写代码了... 堕落了...
<MSErgo4K> 其实我本来就没写过吧...
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 杀与艹之歌果然不错
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 唉  最近神烦
<jusss> fargo 纸牌屋 penny dreadful 杀与艹之歌, 质量都很棒
<jusss> 比某些电影还好看
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 咋?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 干活不爽  
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 跳槽
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 坚持过这阵子吧  =。=
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 岇
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 你现在工资高啊, 多做些工作也是应该的
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 你说的好有道理
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 你看我, 只能每天跟 O0XX 打百战天虫
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 因为老子工资低, 不值当的去干活
<cysnap> 杀与草之歌第五季更新到几集了？
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, =。=
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  15:48
<jusss> 刚看第二季,还看到
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 来一局?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .
<cherrot> jusss, 阉割版？
<cherrot> O0XX, 是刺猬大作战么？
<jusss> cherrot: 不是,是刚开始追
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ip
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 是刺猬大作战么
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 不是. 
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: warmux
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:167
<cysnap> 不能看腾讯的阉割版
<cysnap> 缺少好多优美的画面啊！
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你输了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: zaijian
<MSErgo4K> 草草草!!!
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 没有刺猬大作战可爱 差评
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 哥现在很厉害的
<BuMangHuo> 五一四天假哎
<BuMangHuo> 去哪里好
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 又要外出斩人了啊
<cysnap> @BuMangHuo 哪儿也别去，到处都是人
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 没那兴趣
<BuMangHuo> 你们就黑我吧
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 万人斩独孤求败了。。
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 求破罩式
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 既然不想出去 那就在家学下forth好了 反正四天你学不到吃亏 也上不了什么大当
 * yunfan 带我陪斩去
 * yunfan 改个艺名叫杨杨
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo, 又要外出斩人了啊
<yunfan> 千人斩の超记录 新番
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 新的apt-get有bug吧?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啷个?
<BuMangHuo> ...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 新的apt会让build出来的镜像有问题
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 五一为啥4天?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 细节一点呢? 0_0
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我是年轻人啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 没了. 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 窝也是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 4 号也过节
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 4号半天啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 青年节半天而已啊
<BuMangHuo> 1986年5月4日（不含）至2001年5月4日（含）
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你是 86 后半年哇？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快年底了都
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 没关系，迟到半天而已
<BuMangHuo> 老板现在也没法说我们，奖金迟到了都8个月了....
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我去年的年终奖还没发呢...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: O0XX 啥时候发年终奖?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 30号下午3点
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 明年..
<BuMangHuo> 领导安排工作问啥时能能完， 都说“不确定”
<BuMangHuo> 领导们都懂这个哏
<QiongMangHuo> -rw-rw-r--    1 1000     1000     1150844928 Apr 22 12:30 ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<QiongMangHuo> 等不及了 nnnd
<BuMangHuo> 装装装
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 好!
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你今年奖金2.56元人民币
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 这么多?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 嗯 快谢主隆恩
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 装装装
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: O0XX: 我海淘的一双鞋, 竟然没被税!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我的鞋子还没进关
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 早知道一起买了就
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 系统设置-网络里没有无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469731 ipconfig只有eth0和lo,应该是系统未识别无线网卡？ 原来是好好的，我不小心删了所有内核启动不了系统了，就把14.04安装包里的kernal拷了回去用那个启动，其他都正常就突然发现上不了无
<^k^>  ─> 线网了右上角只有启用联网没有启用wifi rfkill命令没有任何反应，ifconfig wlan0 up显示：wlan0 …
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 至今海淘除了电脑没有被税过
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你买的少, 最近两个月被税概率大大提升了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 哇...
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我鞋子52$, 应该还好吧
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 没事, 我的$51, 无税今天上午到手
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 从下单到手, 20天
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啥鞋?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 等我给你找link
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KSXCL3S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Mizuno Men's Wave Inspire 11 Running Shoe, Alloy Black, 8.5 2E US | Amazon.com
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你这么小的脚???
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不是我穿
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 嗷
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 男鞋, 还是小啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
 * QiongMangHuo 运动鞋10码, 皮鞋9~9.5码路过
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我等特价990呢
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 记得叫我
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: .
 * QiongMangHuo 我买的鞋原价129$ 我买的时候52$ 现价90$, 开森
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这鞋这么贵...
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  16:34
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我买的时候51, 现在119.95. 感觉没亏而已.... cc QiongMangHuo 
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 好吧...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: QiongMangHuo 你们都是有钳人
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: .pool里的还是有可能被换掉的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: release team / foundations team 今天全体待命
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 赞小dd
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没我啥事
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞dd小
<happyaron> O0XX: 还是没我啥事
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 有苏宁易购账号么?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • intel i7-4771的集显居然都无法驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469733 我的新机器（没有装独显）是intel i7-4771自带的集显Intel HD Graphics 4600，应该是内核自带驱动的吧，系统本来是kubuntu 12.04LTS，原生内核无法打开特效，试过装最新的backport内核(trusty)3.13.0.49也不行
<^k^>  ─> ，求解惑 zz: photor — 2015-04-23 16:42
<FJKong> happyaron: hello
<happyaron> FJKong: 你们都在楼下么？
<FJKong> happyaron: yep
<happyaron> FJKong: 那我等会儿就下去
<FJKong> 你在房间聊妹无妨的
<happyaron> FJKong: 没有妹可聊，刚又传了个包
<FJKong> happyaron: 瓶起子给你备好了
<happyaron> FJKong: 好的好的
<happyaron> FJKong: 等我把infinity请出来再说
<happyaron> 这哥是今天最大的苦逼
<BuMangHuo> ..
<FJKong> 我以为是英菲尼迪
<happyaron> FJKong: Adam Cornad
<O0XX> happyaron: 你们这是又在哪gaoji?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: BuMangHuo MSErgo4K 苏宁现在下单, 明天上午能到么?
<happyaron> O0XX: 卧槽release day不是战斗值班么
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不是第三方, 明天应该能到, 但是怎么保证上午就不知道了
<O0XX> happyaron: 关键是在哪啊
<FJKong> rolling on the bed...........
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 买啥? 下午不行?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 想让他送家啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: . 
<happyaron> O0XX: 伦敦啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 可以吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是有预计送达时间么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 9:00 ~ 14:00
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ....
<QiongMangHuo> 算了 选周六好了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不是还有个夜间送货么
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 让快递妹纸给你送床上去
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 苏宁没看到指定夜间...
<archl> QiongMangHuo,苏宁真黑，我让一同事买SSD，结果到了这个城市已经3天了还没送上来！！！
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  我还没用过SSD啊啊啊。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 我也没
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 不 休眠到硬盘的启动速度也够快了。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我想想SSD休眠启动速度是1秒钟吗？
<gfxmode> 我用的MacBook Air是SSD硬盘，秒启动
<archl> gfxmode, 笔记本无视啊。笔记本直接不重启。。。
<archl> gfxmode, 全丫的待机
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 多少秒
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 1、2秒，没仔细看
<gfxmode> 现在用的Lenovo Y470开机大概要1分钟左右
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我tp 410s 11s
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你的lenovo用的win吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: cscopetag 用 C-] 跳的时候，不是在新 buf 里面打开头文件的， 是先关了当前的文件，再打开头文件的？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 母鸡啊
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 没装Win，用的Archlinux
<gebjgd> gfxmode, ssd还那么慢
<stardiviner> gfxmode: 你用SSD？效果怎么样？
<gfxmode> gebjgd: Lenovo的机器用的机械硬盘，要1分钟左右；MacBook是SSD硬盘，1、2秒
<stardiviner> 1，2秒，这么快？神奇
<stardiviner> 我华硕的，也要2分钟。
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 那有那么快
<MSErgo4K> 1,2秒? 哪儿有那么快...
<stardiviner> 就是阿，太牛逼了
<MSErgo4K> bios起来都不止2秒了啊
<stardiviner> 不会是来自360的开机时间吧？
<gfxmode> 哦，我过几天测下开机时间
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 10s靠谱  1,2s是在你的梦里
<MSErgo4K> 可能是S3吧?
<stardiviner> 扒饭。
<stardiviner> 这里的有人招Rails实习生么？
<gfxmode> 存储用的是这个：128GB PCIe 快閃儲存 http://www.apple.com/hk/macbook-air/specs.html
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ Apple - MacBook Air - 技術規格 pp: HK$6,688
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 14年下半年的mba啊?
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 开机二十秒左右, 没你说的1/2秒那么快
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 好有钱
 * QiongMangHuo 还没用过ssd
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 是的
<yunfan> fuck 我刚在京东上买了个电信手机  淘宝就跟电信合作宣布25号推出廉价电信手机  tmd
<gfxmode> 京东可以申请降价补偿的，好像
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 无条件退货
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 解决了  京东取消了订单  京东明天才送到  
<yunfan> 不过总感觉这样做不好
<cherrot> 一着急在亚马逊买了个东西 今天才发现易迅便宜100多。。
<yunfan> 等25号回去 就去买淘宝手机 哈哈 
<yunfan> 买 299的 
 * QiongMangHuo 退电信保平安
<gfxmode> yunfan: 商人无义，Biao子无情。不用内疚
 * cysnap 我需要皮鞋，求300以内的推荐？
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你不能用别人的烂来给自己开脱  两码事 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 在南方还是得有个电信 绑定宽带的呢 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 可以单独订宽带
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我定的时候是套餐的 等过了今年12月再说  tmd 当初我199的宽带 现在 99一月 而且还送两个号码 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 而且我不能切换过去  fuck
<yunfan> 总感觉这是他们故意让老客户跑路 然后后面可以吸收为新客户 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 最离谱的是晚上大家下班回来 访问速度就掉下来了  又时候网页都打不开 
<yunfan> 20m的光线到楼 shit
<yunfan> 不过有点叼 有公网ip
<gfxmode> 好牛逼。你可以架服务器了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你用 C-] 从一个文件跳到另一个文件，如果当前文件有没有修改的保存，不会报 E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)?
<BuMangHuo> cc cherrot 
<BuMangHuo> 记得用 ctags 没这问题哇
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 有修改才会报错吧  
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对啊，但是这不应该报错才对吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 有修改跟跳转有啥关系
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你怎么换vim了?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo,  我的是分屏显示 所以从不报错
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: cherrot QiongMangHuo MSErgo4K 买买买 图灵社区上的电子书这两天全场六折
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: emacs 遇到几个不能解决的问题
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%BD%E4%C9%AB&fr=ala0
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 戒色吧_百度贴吧
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 比如?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 分屏？ 啥意思？
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 忘了呢...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 没有什么要买的书啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 2015RD
<MSErgo4K> 等先买surface 3再说吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/When_jumping_on_a_tag,_automatically_split_the_window_if_the_current_buffer_has_been_modified 这个办法不错
<^k^> ⇪ ti: When jumping on a tag, automatically split the window if the current buffer has been modified - Vim Tips Wiki
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 中 phpstorm 中文字体发虚 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469737 原来按照教程安装了java font fix 版jdk Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:no1wantdthisname/openjdk-fontfix sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade 但是昨天更新了openjdk 的一些包 不知道是从官方的库更新的还是从ppa库更
<QiongMangHuo> kindle看技术书要死啊...
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不过我觉得还是以前的在新的 buf 打开的方式比较好
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: C-w ]
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: Surface 3略坑，它配个键盘快1000块了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩，这个也是分屏吧
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 但是还是比ipad air便宜吧?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼
<MSErgo4K> 苹果口中的pci-e ssd是mini pci-e还是full size pci-e啊?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 嗯
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 都不是, 是焊上去走pcie的
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 比iPad Air贵。我同事买的Surface Pro 3用了7、8千块
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: surface pro是跟mba比的. surface才是跟ipad比的. 你混淆了
<QiongMangHuo> pro不是arm和rt? 没法用吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: pro是i5
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ç©·
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 哦。你打的ipad air，我就回ipad air了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啊? 那个arm和windows RT的是啥?
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 我说的是surface跟ipad air比
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 你说的7/8k说的是surface pro啊
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 不是同一个东西啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我靠, 窦唯现在长这样样子了你敢信? http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e7f4aajw1erfjdttagqj20g40lht9z.jpg
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 颇有李老板的面相
<QiongMangHuo> The older, original Surface and Surface 2, with their ARM-based processors and Windows RT operating system, are pitched against the iPad and other tablet computers. The Surface Pro 3 (like the preceding Surface Pro and Surface Pro 2), with its Intel CPU and Windows 8 OS, is a full-fledged PC that competes against Ultrabooks
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 嗯，我弄混淆了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 尼码
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 这不可能是窦唯啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你觉得像腾格尔是吧?
<MSErgo4K> 腾格尔 +1
<MSErgo4K> 尹相杰 +1
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 都不像啊, 你们脸盲?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这就是窦唯
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不可能啊, 窦唯听帅的啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: surface pro 3用的是intel的cpu啊....
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 嗯, 是的, 和一代二代混了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: arm/rt的是坑爹货
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你看小李子变化那么大, 为什么就不能接受窦唯变化大呢?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 王菲吸精
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... 
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你看看 李亚鹏 和 窦唯 都秃顶了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%BD%E4%C9%AB&fr=ala0
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 戒色吧_百度贴吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: cherrot 配置这个 set hidden
<BuMangHuo> 就可以直接用 C-] 在新的 buf 打开，当前的 buf 到后台
<BuMangHuo> 不需要分割窗口了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没有这需求 =,=
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 没有这需求 =，=
<BuMangHuo> 你们是多大的屏幕都...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 12.5" 和 21.5"
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 现在万分后悔用git merge 啊。。。
<BuMangHuo> 你们都这么大，我想去看看 
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 为啥子?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 就你小?
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 每一次merge都要重新解决曾经的conflict ...
<BuMangHuo> ...
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 是不是rebase 就不会有这种烦恼了
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 接近conflict要有技巧啊
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: conflict? rebase也会conflict?
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: conflict? rebase也会conflict!
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 可merge不能记住我的历史。。。所以每次merge我都要解决以前曾经解决过的confit。。。  
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, rebase也搞不定？ 但rebase 生成的是一次提交吧？ 这样我就能轻松diff了。。
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: rebase呢, 是把你自己的的改动最后apply的
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 一直conflict? 你为啥不push回去?
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 两个分支差异越来越大了  一个是线上版本 一个是开发版本
<O0XX> cherrot: push -f
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 所以目前都是从master 往 dev merge  
<O0XX> cherrot: 直接盖掉不一致的
<O0XX> cherrot:  惯着他们了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, master 和 dev 又在分别前进
<cherrot> O0XX, 汝肾屌
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: master竟然前进....
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 这啥flow哦!!!
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 嗯 我们的master 就是线上版本 哈哈
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: master为啥不前进?
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 没你们周期这么长  
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: master不应该只merge, 不独自开发么
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对啊, 也可以被别人merge进来嘛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 他的master自己在开发前进
<yunfan> cherrot: 我的这么大 你想来咬不
<O0XX> cherrot: push -f
 * QiongMangHuo 夭寿啦
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 不要在意这些细节~  我们一天3上线 
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 夭寿啦
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 少年郎
<O0XX> cherrot: 不能rebase回master?
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你接近conflict的时候尽量别改上下文吧, 只能这样了
<cherrot> O0XX, 能 but not now
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 多行变单行塞进去之类
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 只能尽量了  
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 正确的流程是啥呢，切开发分支后，master上提交的补丁应该rebase 到 dev分支吧？
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 然后dev到master 是用merge ？ 
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ A successful Git branching model » nvie.com
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 于是其实是我弄反了吧
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你说的类似这里的hotfix,  应该即使进develop
<O0XX> cherrot: 向A merge的branch 需要先 rebase到 A
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 嗯
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: workflow还是要搞好, 否则太多无用工作量
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 悔不当初
 * cherrot 他喵的谁知道这么快就空降了开发来协同。。。
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 亡羊补牢 为时未晚
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 分支分叉很多了  只能暂时忍忍了  线上版本接近冻结状态了
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  18:20
<BuMangHuo> 咋跟 onlylove 一样掉线了今天
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助求助！！在ubuntu系统中，无法ping通。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469738 具体情况是这样的， 这个ubuntu服务器安装了两个网卡，分别接入到两个子网段，两个网卡的IP为192.168.2.3和192.168.4.18 从网路上来说，两个网段都是能够相互ping通的，比如
<^k^>  ─> 从192.168.2.144 ping 192.168.4.18 是通的。正反都可以 但是现在我在192.168.2.37 却不能ping通 192.1 …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有用kodibuntu的朋友吗？ 问个关于多个声卡的问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469740 机器是atom的离子平台，默认音频是HDMI输出，想着XBMC所有的声音播放就交给hdmi输出了。还有一块板载声卡空闲用来做其他音乐播放器的输出。但是应该如何实现才好啊。。 装了
<liont>  /msg NickServ REGISTER stdioDX1810?=cs:i unknown0110@163.com 
<gfxmode_> 后天公司要和服装公司的联谊
<jusss> gfxmode_: 是岛国电影里的那种联谊吗?
<gfxmode_> jusss: 不是。我们单身狗太多了 最近好多都把女同事发展为结婚对象了。领导觉得不是很好 希望我们去别的公司找对象
<eve_ouyang> ....
<jusss> gfxmode_: 这叫肥水不流外人田
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode_: 看来你公司的单身女同事也不少
<gfxmode_> jusss: 你公司禁止内部恋爱么？
<jusss> gfxmode_: 或者近水楼台先得月 日久生情 
<jusss> gfxmode_: 不
<gfxmode_> yegle: 你是不是写twip的大牛？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu gnome 15.04 download address http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469741 ubuntu gnome 15.04 download address: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/ ... 4/release/ share with you, just download it and try it !! zz: joshuaPC — 2015-04-23 20:28
<jusss`> 杀与艹之歌,剧情分支太多了,同时好几个线
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16481.html 爱神和月老 : 甲:"你知道西方国家闹离婚的为什么比中国的多?" 乙:"这还不简单,因为西方的爱神丘比特是个小娃娃,而中国的月下老人,经验当然丰富得多！ "
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有没有专为运行虚拟机设计的linux系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469742 有没有专门为运行virtualbox之类虚拟机运行的操作系统。 极精简极高效。 真正的工作是在虚拟机上完成的。 有木有？有木有？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-04-23 21:58
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 智能“物联网”新宠：Ubuntu Core平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469743 从Ubuntu相关方面了解，该公司有意向让Linux成为物联网更智能和可扩展的核心平台。Snappy Ubuntu Core是面向智能设备的最新平台，可以运行存储在本地或依赖于云端的相同软件，而后者的最大好处
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 老是来请教问题，网卡和指针 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469744 最近把本子换成ubuntu系统。但是开机的时候经常会碰到如下问题： 1、光标指针找不到。不能用触摸板，但是在设置里面可以看到触摸板设置部分，说明设备是认出来的。个人理解。 不明所以然
<^k^>  ─> ，重启一下就正常了。 2、无线网卡没有启动。 右上角点开wifi发现，wireless is disabled by h …
<cuihao> https://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/15.04/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu-releases/15.04/
<cuihao> 发布了哟
<CloudFStrife> ／part
<Ukari> 有人在用hadoop-2.6.0么
<hoxily> kandu: 早
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-24
<riaqn> 打个小广告, 欢迎大家加入#linux-cn, 一个欢迎干货的频道.
<pity> riaqn: 人好少啊
<riaqn> pity: 看见你来了就走..
<riaqn> pity: 因为刚建立啊.
<pity> riaqn: Channel #linux-cn created Fri Jan 29 05:20:15 2010
<riaqn> pity: 这个频道是2010年由GNUdog建立的, 但是一直没有使用. 我最近从他手里接过来开始重建.
<pity> Channel #ubuntu-cn created Sun Nov 26 14:42:54 2006
<pity> Channel #perl created Sun Nov 26 14:42:39 2006
<pity> riaqn: 原来是基狗建的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<riaqn> pity: 你认识他?
<pity> riaqn: 听过他一次演讲
<yunfan> riaqn: 抢我生意？
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubantu下打mysql出现Can't connect to local MySQL server..... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469747 ubantu下打开mysql出现Can't connect to local MySQL server through xxxxxxx/mysql.sock.试过网上的方法都不怎么管用，求教一下这个问题到底应该怎么解决或避免啊？表示小白上一次遇到这个问题屡试
<^k^>  ─> 无果只好重装系统，可是用着用着又莫名其妙的跳出来这个错误，求解救 zz: X-Alvin — 201 …
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位蛋蛋
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:42
<sjd_zeus> 想入手一个机械键盘，各位有何推荐的呀
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 自建OpenStack实例 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469748 自己搭建的OpenStack实例，欢迎有兴趣的同学前去参观，但请勿删除镜像/Images http://os.linuxe.org:81/horizon 用户名 admin 密码 openstack os_win7.png zz: basncy — 2015-04-24 9:45
<riaqn> ^k^: 类似云主机东西?
<netsnail> 内核哪些需要编译成模块？
<netsnail> 哪些需要直接编进内核？
<riaqn> netsnail: 理论上所有东西都可以编译成模块. 只要你initramfs做得好.
<^k^> riaqn, .. 休息一下 ..  09:55
<netsnail> riaqn: 都编进内核呢？
<netsnail> riaqn: 不用initramfs
<riaqn> netsnail: 也可以啊. 只要你不要选太多东西应该没问题.
<netsnail> riaqn: 服务器本来没几个模块
<netsnail> USB驱动是不是作为模块比较好，要是经常插入外设这样对内核稳定性更好一些
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: 我最近在看这款 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-2629811531.122.l4Ls9f&id=18681802099
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 包邮Cherry樱桃官方店德国原装机械键盘G80-3494游戏全键无冲红轴 全键无冲 轻盈手感 高端大气 游戏打字皆可 红轴 价格: 元
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 怎么用emacs实现列+1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469749 目的：选中一列，然后给数字+1 zz: Gnosis23 — 2015-04-24 10:11
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 新安装ubuntu15.04后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469750 一直用14.04，感觉很稳定。15.04出来后，一时心血来潮，备份后重新安装15.04，结果悲剧了。安装一切顺利，但重启后无法进入系统，停在start modem manager 处不动了，恢复模式下也是乱码，见附件。有没有碰
<^k^>  ─> 到类似的情况？ 安装麒麟和原版都不行，原版直接黑屏。 zz: lifecycles — 2015-04-24 10:20
<sjd_zeus> gfxmode 有茶轴的推荐吗？
<BuMangHuo> 早啊大家
<sjd_zeus> 即可装逼又不扰民
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: g3000
<cherrot> 民那桑哦哈哟搞砸姨妈死~
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 机械键盘如果想不扰民, 要选择无钢板的. 
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 推荐的是G80-3000 茶轴/红轴  因为没钢板, 轴本身的声音也小
<sjd_zeus> iMadper 谢谢，我去看看去
<sjd_zeus> jd卖699
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装 VirtualBox 启动失败后无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469751 目前我在尝试 ubuntu 时遇到这样一个情况，在刚安装好后，ubuntu 已经可以正常进入，之后尝试安装 VirtualBox 4.3.xx 本想建立 Windows XP 虚拟机，但建立时报错，当时没有在意，考虑之后再重
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 昂. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 是啊 键盘为毛要钢板呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 工艺问题, 方便把轴固定在上面
<yangtongxue> 各位大侠 请问tar.xz里的软件怎么安装 谢谢
<cherrot> yangtongxue, 解压 看说明 再安装？
<cherrot> yangtongxue, 一个压缩格式 又不是软件包格式  哪里来的“怎么安装”一说
<yangtongxue> 用自带解压软件解压出了桌面 里边一堆文件 不知道怎么安装
<cherrot> yangtongxue, 那就去软件的网站 或者 readme install 等文件里找线索
 * pity git commit 可以带格式吗？比如 markdown？
<yangtongxue> not be run as root.  Exiting. 已经 suduo su了
<yangtongxue> 。/start提示这个
<yangtongxue> sudo su
<yangtongxue> root@yangtongxue:/home/yangtongxue/Desktop/tor-browser_zh-CN# ./start-tor-browser
<yangtongxue> The Tor Browser Bundle should not be run as root.  Exiting.
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 为嘛键盘要钢板呢
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 问madper
<BuMangHuo> pity: commit 要格式？ 有这需求？
<gfxmode> sjd_zeus: 没有。我对机械键盘不懂，我都是在 http://www.cherry.cn/ 上找的
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ Cherry中国官方网站
<BuMangHuo> 带了格式别人的客户端也不一定能显示出来吧
<pity> BuMangHuo: 攒了几个脚本没写 commit，要分别对这几个脚本描述一下
<pity> BuMangHuo: 刚查了，不支持格式，只能加空行
<BuMangHuo> pity: 一个一个提交呗
<pity> BuMangHuo: 哦，忘了
<yangtongxue> 明白了。刚才打扰大家了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 有关grub2配置多启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469753 我在原Windows时代因需要通常在机器上同时装多个配置的系统，如Windows XP会安装成3个等等，装入ubuntu后，目前使用的是grub2，在grub2上会自动生成之前至boot.ini然后进分别可以引导进入各个版本的Windows XP，
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 庆祝#Ubuntu 15.04#正式发布！转发微博送Ubuntu鼠标垫！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469756 庆祝#Ubuntu 15.04#正式发布！转发微博送Ubuntu鼠标垫！ 欢迎关注@校长Ubuntu http://weibo.com/1346124447/CeJ8ShmFD?t ... 9846766542 zz: ubuntu526 — 2015-04-24 11:42
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我纠结了半天，最后还是买了大法的电视
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 大法好
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 这两天到处都是电视特价啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://www.smzdm.com/p/668225  比如这个, 虽然只有46, 不过放在卧室还是挺好的
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 521 => for http://www.smzdm.com/p/668225 -- unhandled response
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://item.yixun.com/item-1854364.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000  这个, 下单4899
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【索尼（SONY）】KDL-50W800B索尼（SONY） KDL-50W800B 50英寸全高清3D LED液晶电视（黑色）【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<pity> BuMangHuo: root commit 不能 reset，只好 commit amend 了
<gfxmode> iMadper: 擦，我前几天买乐视TV了，早知道买索尼的
<iMadper> gfxmode: 七天无条件退货
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nvbn/thefuck · GitHub
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个很赞
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 14.04升到14.10后重启无法进入图形桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469757 14.04升到14.10后重启，booting insecure mode到黑屏进不去，Ctrl+F1 进入tty模式，login进去后提示 Fail to start unit user@1000.service : unknown unit:user@1000.service Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service sta
<^k^>  ─> rtx后附图如下，求助 zz: <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mod
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我买了55w950b
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 真有钱...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 请问安装ubuntu gnome一直卡在gnome logo图标哪里怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469758 请问安装ubuntu gnome一直卡在gnome logo图标哪里怎么办 zz: cutecat — 2015-04-24 12:25
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在android firefox都可以装应用了 要是整个firefox launcher for android就好了 
<xiningli> j
<xiningli> hi
<^k^> xiningli:点点点.  13:08
<xiningli> does anyone know how to type chinese here?
<xiningli> @^k^ 
<xiningli> mmm
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.macrumors.com/2015/03/11/13-inch-macbook-air-ssd-2x-faster/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Teardown Reveals New 13-Inch MacBook Air SSD is Nearly Twice as Fast as SSD in New 11-Inch MacBook Air - Mac Rumors
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.103.pRuuXu&id=21310980337&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ SuperTalent PCIE x8 RAID RWS0512M SSD 512G SLC 1.4Gs缓存512M-淘宝网 pp: 120938.00
<cherrot> 都开始搞 PCIE SSD了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 没, 我只是看到apple官网说自己的笔记本是pcie的ssd, 想看看到底是啥.
<iMadper> cherrot: 发现只是minipci-e
<iMadper> cherrot: 你现在笔记本多大?
<iMadper> cherrot: 15的?
<cherrot> iMadper, en  15
<iMadper> cherrot: 多重?
<iMadper> cherrot: 我现在觉得14有点儿不够大啊... cc QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 够了, 再大即使是ultrabook也不方便
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在ultrabook都是13的....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 怎么破...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: x1c
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 贵啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不过看上去没人会测我这台了... 开森. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 15挺合适的我觉得
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我最近一堆N+1...
<cherrot> iMadper, i7四核也给力
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你去用svt去.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 说不好就到你那个了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有svt啊
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 小e, 你来啦
<iMadper> cherrot: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5###U CPU @ 2.20GHz  是个毛毛cpu?  cc QiongMangHuo 
<iMadper> eexpss: 小e, 你来啦
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不懂
<cherrot> iMadper, 不懂
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 为啥蛤蟆要你用telegram，你一直拒绝呢。你两闹矛盾了？
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我懒得多一个IM啊
<eexpss> 你还有啥IM
<cherrot> telegram 好啊
<cherrot> cherrot 加我啊
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 微信啊
<eexpss> 微信是流氓。
<cherrot> eexpss, tegegram的群聊无法加密吧？
<eexpss> 加密还是有，常规的。不如私聊的那种。
<cherrot> soga
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你为啥不用微信?
<eexpss> 基蛙。。
 * QiongMangHuo 总得有个大多数人用的IM来交流啊...
<eexpss> 微信偶尔开。整天都是发广告和炫富啊。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 微信的好处就是正常人都会一直开着可以替代短信
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你偶尔开, 异端
<cherrot> 异端
<eexpss> 一个web都不让人开心的用。比不过 telegram啊。
<gfxmode> 微信用着会上瘾，一天总忍不住看好几次微信
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: IM谁好谁坏没用啊, 用的人多, 找得到人才是王道.....
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: QQ是太乱, 又不一定找得到人. 微信蛮好的
<eexpss> 恩。我们都是建ingress群用的。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 最近很忙? 都不见你人
<eexpss> 秘密会议。
<eexpss> 我最近才闲呢。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 那咋不来吹水
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 那咋不来北京请我吃饭
<iMadper> eexpss: 那咋不来吹水
<iMadper> eexpss: 那咋不来北京请我吃饭
<eexpss> 呵呵。就来
<eexpss> 我要吃回来的。
 * QiongMangHuo 夭寿啦
 * iMadper 要死啦
<eexpss> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> eexpss: momo
 * cherrot 夭寿啦
<cherrot> eexpss, 果然ingress群都用telegram了么 哈哈
<eexpss> 本地是这样的。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: clion正式了已经..
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 异端
<yunfan> fuck you all
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 原来去岛国自由行很便宜  我有个前同事去了5天 6k
<eexpss> 基蛙，你不如蛤蟆活跃
<eexpss> HowIsItGoing: 想起一个事情，你的openwrt上面安装过ssh没。
 * O0XX 哈?
<eexpss> 摸蛤蟆
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 啥意思？
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 必须有ssh啊
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 忙着呢，活跃又不能当饭吃
<eexpss> 你别是dropbear那货吧。不是真的ssh哦
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 要那么牛逼的ssh做甚？
<eexpss> ssh -D 做这个啊
<eexpss> 多简单的一句，省得安装复杂的东西
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://www.smzdm.com/p/668301   你买的多少钱?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 521 => for http://www.smzdm.com/p/668301 -- unhandled response
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 就这个
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂, 赞
<eexpss> HowIsItGoing: .http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2562256.
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 你在owrt上开ssh -D？这是啥想法？
<eexpss> 做隧道出去。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 最近在围观水木ditigalhome版
<eexpss> 动态sock5
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... 你要烧了啊
<cherrot> eexpss, 可是隧道好慢啊  
<eexpss> 不慢啊。
<HowIsItGoing> opkg find "*ssh*"
<HowIsItGoing> openssh-client - 6.6p1-1 - OpenSSH client.
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: ^
<eexpss> 恩。还有一个keygen
<HowIsItGoing> im
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 装修嘛，上去取取经
<eexpss> cao 才发现贴图网站，死掉了7,8个。
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 壕买鹦鹉螺了吗?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 壕早.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 土豪
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 那是咩？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 一个音响
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 木有，买对2.1的漫步者咋样？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你都看开万数了?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不好吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 鹦鹉螺应该是现在装修的标配吧
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 早就围观了啊，他们搞家庭网络太弱逼了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 额，去搜下
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://it.hinews.cn/page.php?xuh=90429
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你不准备搞 HTPC?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 比宝马车贵 B&W英国顶级鹦鹉螺音箱48万元一对-海口鹦鹉螺音箱-南海网IT
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不用啊, 我帮你搜好
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 还在想屋子怎么放ap，一个屋放一个就好了撒。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ……
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 电力猫啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 省得布线
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 电力猫啊 +1
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: htpc？ 不如安卓盒子加nas吧？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 安卓盒子没有HTPC灵活
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 可折腾性高
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 听歌的话, 买个3寸全频的小箱子就够了, 1k以下
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: iMadper 电力猫也渣，最高速度才250M，我准备搞双线超六类线呢。
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 有千兆的电力猫
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 我有N54L了撒，弄个安卓盒子接电视上放片儿就行了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 速度也上不去
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 电力猫500M的不要太多好伐
<pity> http://ctext.org/zh 好站
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 中國哲學書電子化計劃
 * O0XX 哲♂学
<HowIsItGoing> i
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 真的, 买华为的
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 性能不错
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我想弄嵌入式的ap呢，不过可以看看电力猫
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: iMadper 不过装修公司电路改造是包死的价，不铺白不铺啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 线材另收费的...
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 他们又不傻
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:06
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 没有，就那些钱
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 不过分就行
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 那必须铺
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 铺个九曲十八弯
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 大法好！
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: +1
 * O0XX http://c.hiphotos.baidu.com/baike/c0%3Dbaike92%2C5%2C5%2C92%2C30/sign=73154e3c5066d0166a14967af642bf62/d6ca7bcb0a46f21ff4c793a2f4246b600d33ae54.jpg
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 建议直接7类线
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 只有超五类，换线得自己买
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 还有建议在沙发后面到电视接一个hdmi
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 这个太有用了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 我准备接AP的线用超五类，接PC/NAS的用六类线
 * QiongMangHuo 看你们讨论装修好羡慕
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 为毛？ 这有啥用？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 万数上 各种推荐
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 基本就是电脑连电视吧
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 我没有本子存片儿的习惯，电影全放nas然后DLNA
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 手机的片儿直接airplay
 * O0XX 哎, 各种羡慕...
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 万数上有些想法相当二
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 求举例
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 有个人在板上球不用重启的路由器，说换了十几个，每个都是跑几天就上不去网了。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 这厮就想不到买个定时电源，每天半夜自动重启一次？
 * QiongMangHuo 还是整个牛X的路由比较好
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 丫买了1k多的路由都说不好用
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 0_0
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 一个定时电源才几十块……
<eexpss> 99块的路由+u盘 -> DLNA 就是了。折腾啥。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: taobao上有卖wifi开关/GPRS模块的，弄些这玩意完全可以攒个山寨版智能家庭了。
 * HowIsItGoing 想给家里布一些9v
 * HowIsItGoing 想给家里布一些9v电源接头
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 用来做什么?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 接弱电设备啊
<HowIsItGoing> 路由，交换机，各种探测器
<gfxmode> 感觉各位不但在代码界是巨擘，在家装界也是大师级人物呀
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 瞎说
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 有人就不是， 比如 happyaron , 就是妹子壕
<gfxmode> 约了乐视TV的售后，周末安装调试电视机
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • systemd很拽吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469759 听说ubuntu15.04采用什么systemd，有不少人为之兴奋不已。这systemd究竟是啥东西？它到底拽在哪里？直接从老版本的14.10升级，能不能享受到systemd？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-04-24 14:20
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 话说北京地铁如果有一日票, 多少钱你们买?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 十块?
<jusss> "听说ubuntu15.04采用什么systemd，有不少人为之兴奋不已。"
 * QiongMangHuo 买过最贵的一日通票, boston的12$
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你要做地铁的生意了?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 准备去北京站当地铁黄牛去
<iMadper> O0XX: 不买. 我有月票. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 去西客站, 西客站人多
<O0XX> iMadper: 西客站在楼下, 北京站要出站
<O0XX> iMadper: 北京站更好
<jusss> iMadper: 月票怎么买?
<gfxmode> 香港地铁全日通只要50港币
<BuMangHuo> onlylove 呢
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: boston的日票真贵
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你享受了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 就做过一个来回, 下大雪, 没法再出门.............
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 一铭操作系统版块搞活动啦，有兴趣的朋友可以去看看！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469760 一铭操作系统版块搞活动啦，有兴趣的朋友可以去看看！ http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/forum-82-1.html zz: zhou514815147 — 2015-04-24 14:47
 * QiongMangHuo 2015/4/23 0:00:00此包裹已抵达国内，等待清关
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码, 出门左转!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 14:42 < O0XX> QiongMangHuo: boston的日票真贵                                                                                                                                                              iotouch
<QiongMangHuo> 14:42 < O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你享受了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码, 出门左转!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你反射弧真长
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我特么纯洁!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 纯洁毛
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 纯洁给你一被子你也想不出来
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<O0XX> iMadper: http://baike.baidu.com/view/33912.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 盗窃、侮辱尸体罪_百度百科
<O0XX> iMadper: 我靠, 居然还有这个罪
<iMadper> O0XX: 自首?
<ooOO_OOoo> O0XX: 擦, 一天天都关注的什么 ?!
<O0XX> ooOO_OOoo: 蚯蚓你来啦
<ooOO_OOoo> O0XX: 拜00XX 壕 .
<gfxmode> O0XX: 这个帖子不错，http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-funinfo-6281177-1.shtml
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 天网恢恢，疏而不漏---818今日说法里那些奇案。_娱乐八卦_天涯论坛
<yunfan> 我觉得可以开个现代巫师的小组 
<gfxmode> 里面有个案子，A雇B杀C，结果C听说A要杀自己，C把A杀了
<yunfan> gfxmode: 可以从轻判 只要有来自 B的证据
<yunfan> 而且话说最近司法改革要学美帝 搞陪审团了 
<yunfan> 估计搞起来的话 这种例子在许多地方会呗陪审团认为无罪吧
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 乃会 html 不，帮忙写个最简单的右下角类似运营商推广告的那种弹窗呗
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 不会 谢谢 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/388359.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 优麒麟（Ubuntu Kylin）15.04 正式版发布_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<QiongMangHuo> 好像配色没有那么恶心了
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: happyaron HowIsItGoing ^
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 其实挺好的. 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 谢谢是啥意思
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 谢谢你看得起我啊 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 不错
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哦
<gfxmode> yunfan: 不一定，这个是这个帖子的“案例3”
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 天津天地伟业数码科技有限公司招聘嵌入式软件工程师 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469761 招聘职位：嵌入式软件工程 工作地点：天津 职位要求： 1、熟悉嵌入式Linux操作系统及应用； 2、了解多进程多线程技术、网络Socket编程技术、硬盘存储技术、音视频流
<gfxmode> 可以去看下详细情况，看完后觉得ABC三种人都是坏人
<yunfan> gfxmode: 坏人也不是都该杀嘛 
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20897449#answer-13696573   
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 淘宝的褚霸的技术水平如何？ - 「未归类」话题 - 知乎
<iMadper> O0XX: 又掐
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你洗刷我........
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 这是一句四川话
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 哪儿学的？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我在四川待过两年啊....
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 哦。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 好吧。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 洗刷你啥子？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 上周爬山, 说句好冷诺, 把个重庆妹子激动的不行
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 他跟vendor介绍说我是技术专家 =,=
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 没有洗刷你三，我觉得说得对三。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 对三, 要不起
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 瑟嘛。
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX 现在限制了, 只能Amazon
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: momo
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
 * O0XX 我为什么会看到这么奇怪的东西... http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7bf06420gw1ergo3nzywpj20bh0g3whf.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> bookmarked
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX iMadper 我老板申请申根签被拒了2次啊，欧洲这么难申请么？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 他刚告诉我他拿到了马耳他的签证啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不知道诶. 
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 乃之前去不达陪思申请的哪里签？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我一次成功, 不晓得
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 布达佩斯
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 九曲十八弯，都去硬闯大使馆了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你把马耳他叫东欧? 你个坏人!!!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你妹，那是经理sprint
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 嗷
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那你去哪
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 东欧
 * QiongMangHuo 求欧洲五年多次, 日本五年多次, 澳洲五年多次
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 以前被苏联占领过
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 芬兰你叫他东欧???
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 爱沙尼亚? 保加利亚? 立陶宛?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 好吧，布达佩斯，你直接申请的匈牙利签？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 东欧出美女啊, 带一打儿回来
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不包邮，谢谢
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 对, 而且还是从维也纳入的申根国, 也没任何问题
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 邮费我出
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 胸签好申嘛？几天下签？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 好签
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 反正我没参与
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 护照给代理, 拿回来就有签证了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 贵部门都找代理，我部门流行DIY
 * HowIsItGoing 好像没人找代理
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: DIY伤身体啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 不用准备那么多东西啊，代理要一堆乱七八糟的，也不一定能用上
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不代购，谢谢
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 帮我带精油
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 那是神马玩意
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 找代理了准备就准备了..又不用你自己操心
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: DIY真的伤身体
 * HowIsItGoing 周末可能去哈尔滨耍， O0XX 给你带套套娃算了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 不要, 好的太贵, 普通的太渣
<iMadper> 带啥? 带 套套娃?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我家里那个到最后一个就是个小豆子
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 连脸都没画
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 材料都折腾完了，剩下代理给递签？ 这有啥折腾的，出门就是使馆区。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 好像现在都这样
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 没, 我以前见过好的..最后面那个都画的特别精细, 当然
<O0XX> 特别贵
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 只买最里头那个行不？ 外头拿普通的套上
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你觉得行不?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 带瓶伏特加回来
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 卧槽，你飞申根飞维也纳？ 帝都直飞嘛？ 高大上
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 住使馆区的壕!
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 直飞毛, 先飞土耳其
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 住使馆区的是你们你们你们！
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 呦，土航嘛？还是土壕航？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 土
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 也不错，据说空乘很赞
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 那是, 全清真食品, 方便的不行不行的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 酱牛肉来一坛，抱着吃到降落？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 那估计得是头等舱了吧...经济舱的穷鬼表示根本吃不饱
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX 好快.....
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 快不见得是好事情
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你要装arch?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ubuntu使用什么自动挂载的? udisk2?
<O0XX> 对对对
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • Ubuntu开发者创新大赛 奖项增设啦！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469763 Ubuntu开发者创新大赛由Canonical与中国移动联合举办，面向开发者公开征集优秀适配Ubuntu操作系统的Scope、应用等作品，旨在联袂打造国内Ubuntu生态新系统、助力TD 产业蓬勃发展。大赛自2014年底
<^k^>  ─> 启动以来，已吸引众多开发者参与，为了感谢各位参赛选手对本次赛事的支持，主办方决 …
<yunfan> 移动一天到晚搞这个开发大赛 却连手机都不提供 想自己买都不行 真是耍猴 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 负责这个事儿的人刚才还在, 下回他上来我让你问他
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 欧冠看好谁?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我去看了那页面的奖项 前三名才给一个ubuntu phone 这太坑人了  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 面向校园的啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 应该搞个半价卖给开发者开发手机的活动  
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 也有社会组哦  
<iMadper> wangli: 早. 拜rh最快升级到qe的王老板
<wangli> iMadper, ...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不过你看移动对这个感兴趣 说明我对firefox os的判断是正确的 
<yunfan> 运营商就喜欢能控制你机器上的应用 
<O0XX> yunfan: 对的老司机, 你最厉害了...
<yunfan> O0XX: 来舔
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 牌面應該是皇馬的，不過有衛冕魔咒
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 淘宝都没的卖soylent
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 其它三隊其實差不多
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 尤文很欣慰
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 尤文真心不差，主要是國內沒啥壓力
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 人員又穩定，只要不傷病，完全有可能爭冠
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 所以拜仁够呛
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 神醫都走了，還能怎樣。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 神医还在接诊拜仁哦
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 瓜禿真是花樣作死。。。你看教授從來都不敢對隊醫鼓掌
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 迪亞比都快考到護士牌照了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 呃...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: soylent官方提供配方 你买齐材料 最配就行 也可以去他官方买 走国际快递运回来 
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 其實以尤文的中後場，其它三隊誰打都沒有把握必勝，除非誰又突然超神一下。。。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 刚才我发的那个美亚的物流信息貌似掉线丢了，现在直邮好快来着
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan> iotouch: 你也对soylent有兴趣 ？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu14.04怎样在无显示器情况下启动gnome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469764 我用的一个arm构架的小型计算机安装了ubuntu14.04，现在想开机启动运行gnome-terminal命令，再接上显示器的情况下可以正常运行，但是拔下显示器后我用ssh登陆查看没有启动gnome桌面。我想
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥意思?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我刚掉线了. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 直邮挺快的, 两到三周
<iotouch> yunfan hi
<iotouch> what's silent
<iotouch> soylent
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 有机会帮我带一个月的量回来试试 
<yunfan> iotouch: use google
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<iotouch> yunfan google了，好厉害的东西
<iotouch> 你怎么知道这种新玩意的
<yunfan> iotouch: cause i am using google's other products like google reader
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我上次买的一个居然不到10天
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 请大侠帮忙看看系统报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469765 很明显的感觉是某次安装程序以后出现系统提示错误，是和我的搜狗输入法任务栏上的面板冲突了，结果就是看不到输入法面板，因为当时是用命令行从软件库里安装了很多软件，所以不知道到底是哪个
<^k^>  ─> 程序冲突，截图系统错误提示如下，请大侠帮忙看看，谢谢： 1.png 2.png 3.png 再谢！ zz: c …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu 15.04 amd64 私人打包版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469766 没啥说的，新版基本无任何尿点和吐点。上一张桌面图： Ubuntu 64 位-2015-04-24-17-33-27.png 下载地址(百度网盘)： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hOvBw zz: zrqlx126 — 2015-04-24 17:35
<QiongMangHuo> liuxg: ping
<QiongMangHuo> liuxg: "16:34 < yunfan> 移动一天到晚搞这个开发大赛 却连手机都不提供 想自己买都不行 真是耍猴"  给 yunfan 解释一下这个问题?
<yunfan> liuxg: 解释解释 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我说你也对soylent 有兴趣 ？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 有点
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你为何对这个有兴趣呢 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 感觉你不是很在乎吃的嘛 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 节食餐啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你在微信传的图被压成渣了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不用发愁怎么控制卡路里
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 好吧 其实他这个的卡路里量应该我们吃不会太有节食效果 但你可以把一天的量减点吃 
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 那是自然  微信的压缩算法太渣，图像尺寸大的时候画质就悲剧了
 * QiongMangHuo 又开始发愁晚上吃什么了...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 开版第一贴：Hello World！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469767 开版第一贴：Hello World！ zz: jinyu121 — 2015-04-24 18:03
<O0XX> eexpss: 婶婶
<eexpss> ?
<O0XX> eexpss: 手机上怎么玩ｉｎｇｒｅｓｓ，　我用shadowsocks连不上
<eexpss> ss可以啊。你干脆开全局。
<eexpss> 一次都连不上？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 怀疑你得把之前的后台清了?
<O0XX> eexpss: 连不上啊
<eexpss> 找蛋蛋要ss。换一个账号试试嘛。
<eexpss> 看你是卡在哪个界面了。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 他进去就说连不上
<O0XX> eexpss: 就一开始, 不能建立安全连接
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你ss给我试试
<eexpss> 那换ss
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu 15.04 安装VMWorkstation出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469768 Ubuntu 15.04 安装VMWorkstation出错。 能正常安装，但是第一次使用需要安装内核扩展和VM虚拟网卡，开始守护进程。内核扩展安装成功，某个守护进程启动成功，其他都失败。（也就是第一个和第三个
<^k^>  ─> 成功，二和四失败）。 忘记截图了……遇到同样的问题的童鞋求解决办法…… zz: jinyu121 …
<eexpss> 如果你整天和别人说要炸市政府啊啥的，你最好用telegram聊天。 要是用微信，估计会被抓。 lol O0XX
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我在做一个USB cam,作为一个device设备连接PC，在我的系统上有诶有办法可以检测到USB与PC的插拔？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469769 如题； 我在做一个USB cam, 我要将USB作为一个device设备连接PC，在我的系统上有没有办法可以检测到USB与PC的插拔？ 我想通过判断U
<^k^>  ─> SB与PC之间的连接状态，来执行一段脚本 zz: miles010 — 2015-04-24 18:33
<sennn> ......
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 不能升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469770 今天下了ubutnu15.04的iso,制作了u盘启动. 可是,安装的时候升级安装是灰色的,点不了 我的电脑的ubuntu是14.10的 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-04-24 18:58
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • dr.com在ubuntu无法登陆，求解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469771 运行学校的dr.com,提示说：你的pc设置了静态ip，请改为动态获取方式（DHCP），然后重新登陆，可是我在网络设置那里的ipv4设置那里方法选了自动（DHCP）还是没有用，一样有提示，百度看了几个解
<^k^>  ─> 决方法都还是不行，谁可以帮忙解决一下？不胜感激！！！！ zz: 清风揽月 — 2015-04-24 19 …
<cxy> 求翻墙解决方案，实在百度不出来了，各种方法都试了，求亲人们解脱，谷歌不能用啊
<gebjgd> cxy, 請用bing
<sennn> cxy,你用windows 系统吗?
<cxy> sennn: ubuntu
<cxy> gebjgd: bing可以登陆gmail吗
<gebjgd> cxy, 用百度搜索翻牆  一會兒你就去喝茶了
<cxy> gebjgd: ……，我只是登陆GMAIL
<gebjgd> cxy, bing是搜索引擎
<sennn> cxy, 教你一招 切换到windows
<gebjgd> sennn, 翻牆還和系統有關？
<sennn> 当然
<cxy> sennn: 我只用ubuntu，没有用window
<gebjgd> sennn, 大嬸！
<sennn> 目前,只能用tor
<sennn> 在linux下
<gebjgd> sennn, 直接ss就是了
<cxy> sennn: 你能给我讲下tor的大概使用流程吗
<gebjgd> sennn, 笨
<sennn> gebjgd, 你才笨呢,很多人说tor 被封了,但我有办法上tor!!!!
<cxy> sennn: 我一直做应用开发的，对于翻墙 tor网络的都没用过
<sennn> 用 bing 搜索 tor mirror 关键词
<sennn> 下载 tor bundle
<sennn> 用mirror
<cxy> sennn: 好的  我试试
<sennn> 解压直接运行
<sennn> 不用安装
<void1> 自己花点钱，买个vps
<cxy> sennn:没有找到tor bundle
<void1> 每年花不了多少钱，上网舒服很多
<void1> 而且还可以有其他各种作用
<sennn> cxy,笨先进tor主页啊
<cxy> void1: 好的  谢谢
<cxy> sennn: 无法访问……
<sennn> cxy,免费才是王道
<cxy> sennn: tor主页根本就进不去
<sennn> cxy, 都说了找mirror 镜像网站,笨死......
<void1> 免费么体验肯定差
<sennn> 不一定哦
<void1> 学生党的话用用免费的，工作了一年不在乎科学上网的这点钱
<sennn> 我有免费大法
<cxy> 还是买个VPN去，太费劲了
<sennn> cxy,笨死
<cxy> sennn: 能给个链接不
<sennn> vpn 都被封了,买了都不能用....
<gebjgd> sennn, 懂！
<gebjgd> sennn, 大嬸那
 * gebjgd 笑得我午飯都噴了
<sennn> gebjgd, 你可以去死了
<cxy> 你们都说的好有道理，我竟然无言以对
<sennn> 没人拦你
<gebjgd> @hansontangbc：黄继光、邱少云等英雄事迹又闹得沸沸扬扬，但很多人不知道他们都是四川人，父亲都被地主害死，更重要的都是光荣的志愿军15军战士。15军不仅涌现了两大战神，而且首创轻武器打飞机的绝招，据统计共击落美战机882架。出色政治工作归功于军政委谷景山将军，他的女儿几十年后还亲手击毙一英国特务。
<void1> cxy: 是vps不是vpn
<cxy> void1: ……    
<void1> cxy: 然后根据自己的网络情况选择安装vpn, ssh或者其他方式科学上网
<gebjgd> @ld0905：天刚蒙蒙亮，小李揉着惺忪的睡眼从床上爬了起来，昨天搬砖留下来的肌肉的酸痛无法通过 4 个小时的睡眠得到缓解。他扭了个扭脖子，习惯性地打开了手机新闻 App。进入视野的是新闻兴奋的标题，习大大被巴基斯坦战机护航！激动的心情写在字里行间。小李数着标题后面的叹号，一天的搬砖更有力气了！
<sennn> ssh 还是不错的
<void1> vpn的话确实很多isp是封端口的
<sennn> 免费的科学上网方式,目前linux 下只有 tor 与花钱的ssh了
<cxy> 跟各位说件事，给我出谋划策下，我现在想辞职，可是又被老板给劝下了
<sennn> 自己决定,没人帮的了你
<cxy> 我从毕业就在这家小公司干了三年了，一直在一个工作流平台上做应用开发。就跟CMS系统二次开发一样
<sennn> ......
<cxy> 我不想这样了，天天增删改差  改源码
<sennn> ......
<void1> 第三方协议的还很多呢
<void1> vpngate
<void1> shadow socket
<void1> bittorrent公司的浏览器
<sennn> shadow socket 已被封
<void1> 等等
<cxy> shadow socket是不是跟洋葱一个道理
<void1> 但是，都不如自己买个vps靠谱
<sennn> 不是吧
<sennn> amazon vps 不错,就是得花钱
<sennn> 花美元
<sennn> 速度快的一笔
<cxy> void1: vps买国内的还是国外的
<sennn> cxy,当码农,不懂科学上网,等于瞎了眼睛......
<void1> 当然国外的，不然还怎么翻
<cxy> sennn: 我靠，你好愤怒的赶脚……
<sennn> 哈哈哈哈
<cxy> sennn: 你是一线码农吗？
<sennn> 不是
<cxy> void1: 国外的能推荐几个服务商不？  比较靠谱的
<cxy> sennn: 学生党？
<void1> linode, amazon
<cxy> void1: 3Q
<sennn> cxy,保密局......
<cxy> sennn: ……
<void1> 不过都比较贵，taobao上找便宜的也行速度慢点
<cxy> void1: taobao？  taobao连这都卖？
<void1> 比如ubuntu-cn 论坛老大的taobao店
<cxy> void1: 好的，我看看去
<cxy> cxy: 自己家的保密局吧
<cxy> sennn: 自己家的保密局吧
<sennn> cxy,你猜...
<cxy> sennn: 我猜你就是现在吃饱了无聊：）
<sennn> ......
<cxy> sennn: 你做什么工作的
<cxy> sennn: 我现在想跳槽  了解下
<hoxily> http://static4.businessinsider.com/image/553a1dfbdd0895d5058b4600-1200-667/screen%20shot%202015-04-24%20at%2011.15.56.png
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何查看虚拟机分配的硬盘容量已经使用了多少 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469772 昨天刚装好ubuntu 14.04.2 用的virtualbox，分配了10g的硬盘 想知道现在已经用了多少，应该怎么看？百度了一下好像没什么方法。 zz: alexxue81 — 2015-04-24 20:56
<ishamo> df -h
<void1> 这样说没用 XD
<void1> 去论坛回帖
<ishamo> 呃. .  
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • update-grub2 发生tail:无法打开"$" 读取数据：没有那个文件或目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469773 我安装了两个硬盘，一个装win7，一个装ubuntu14.04，装ubuntu的那个硬盘引导坏了，进ubuntu用update-grub2命令时找到了win7系统，可是出现错误提示：tail:无法打开“$” 读取数
<^k^>  ─> 据：没有那个文件或目录。 之后就停止了，请问这是什么原因？ zz: 水刃木栋 — 2015-04- …
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在人人影视的地址是啥
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你晚上竟然不是和妹子一起玩，还看影视
<archl> BuMangHuo, 好吧，别让你妹子看到
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 字幕组
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 求个地址
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 字幕组撒
<BuMangHuo> http://www.yyets.cc/ 这好像不对
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 新人人影视,美剧,日剧,电影,资讯下载,YYeTs双语字幕-人人影视
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: zimuzu撒
<BuMangHuo> 我看看
<BuMangHuo> 唉这还真是个地址
<archl> BuMangHuo,  你们到底有多少精力啊，看过了多少小时的视频
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: iMadper 下周期初期我会强行revert回我厂默认主题
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 万人斩，要让我成妹子壕，先给我几个妹子
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知啊
<archl> happyaron,  你再说什么，你到底是哪个厂的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥主题?
<happyaron> archl: 我厂
<happyaron> iMadper: 标题栏主题神马的
<iMadper> happyaron: 无所谓啊.
<happyaron> iMadper: 他们的壁纸现在是相当可以了，把深度什么的虐成渣渣
<iMadper> happyaron: 你说麒麟吗?
<archl> happyaron, 关键是深度本来就不行啊
<happyaron> iMadper: y
<iMadper> happyaron: 跟我没关系啊... 我不碰麒麟的...
<happyaron> lol
<archl> 深度的壁纸和mint有一拼的难看。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: UES team 的童鞋，说不定哪天你就被弄来给麒麟打工了
<happyaron> archl: lol
<happyaron> archl: 这个我就不好评价了
<iMadper> happyaron: 毛
<archl> happyaron, 所以不要较真，很可能更多人喜欢深度哦。
<happyaron> iMadper: 走着瞧哦
<happyaron> archl: 不在乎这个啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 安啦, 我短期内都有项目做, 长期来说, 说不定我就跳走了啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 求带装逼求带飞
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 
<happyaron> iMadper: 可以有high priority冲进joey的list嘛
<happyaron> iMadper: 这样你短期有啥没啥就不重要了
<iMadper> happyaron: 可以啊, 你发过来试试看咯~
<archl> happyaron,  你不是n大洲大侠吗
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是时候，我还等你带我装逼带我飞呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 啥好地方求带跳
<happyaron> archl: 不是啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 有多高优先级就来多高, 看看会不会把我assign过去
<happyaron> iMadper: 太高了就把 binli 坑了
 * archl 感觉北京的人们好容易互相拼啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 低了坑的也不是我, 高了坑的也不是我, 我有啥担心.
<happyaron> iMadper: 回头指名道姓坑你
<iMadper> happyaron: 我老板看我什么都不会, 不会让我去做麒麟的
<iMadper> happyaron: 那就得说的出道理才行咯
<happyaron> iMadper: 有空和 jzheng 聊聊，说你这样比较适合来麒麟锻炼锻炼
<happyaron> iMadper: 然后回头就能成 binli 第二了
<iMadper> happyaron: 试试看咯
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是求带装逼求带飞比较现实
<iMadper> happyaron: 快去玩snappy啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 这个坑大
<happyaron> iMadper: 不玩
<iMadper> happyaron: 坑大好装逼啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 你跳槽了带上我就好
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 
 * archl 是在干什么的人啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 球带跳
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 15.04 对 RTL8192ee无线网卡的支持仍然不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469774 继台式机升级15.04之后，今晚把笔记本X240s也升级到15.04了。以前在14.04上是自己编译的RTL8192ee驱动，不是很稳定，本来对15.04抱有很大希望，结果令人失望。 15.04号称内核带 RTL8
<hoxily> kandu: 早上好。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请教一个程序界面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469779 系统环境 debian jessie/ Gnome shell 安装完系统后，打开iceweasel浏览器后发现有些界面比较丑，比如说这个搜索框 google.png 而在浏览ubuntu中文论坛的时候，感觉发表帖子的输入框还可以接受，如图所示：
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu.png 请问要怎么修改，才能使Google搜索的那个输入框变得美观点，像Ubuntu的Firefox那样 …
<sensen123> hi
<^k^> sensen123:点点点.  09:54
<sensen123> 大家好啊
<^k^> sensen123:点点点.  09:54
<sensen123> 大家好啊
<^k^> sensen123:点点点.  09:55
<iMadper> ...
<archl> 大家好啊
<^k^> archl:点点点.  09:59
<archl> 大家好啊
<^k^> archl:点点点.  09:59
<archl> 大家好啊
<^k^> archl:点点点.  09:59
<Guest88588> 求教大神，xubuntu用虚拟机安装win XP的具体步骤
<iMadper> Guest88588: 自己搜教程去
<void1> 装个vmware player或者virtualbox，接下来和windows都一样
<iMadper> Guest12725: 装virtualbox, 装win xp
<iMadper> Guest12725: 别私聊
<Guest88588> 1. sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Guest88588> 2. sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-source
<Guest88588> 3. sudo m-a update
<Guest88588> 4. sudo m-a prepare
<Guest88588> 5. sudo m-a a-i virtualbox-ose
<Guest88588> 6. sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv restart
<Guest88588> 是这些步骤吗？
<jiero> Guest88588, 没有啥固定步骤，你要什么看那些理解那些，就做。
<void1> 1 就够了
<Guest88588> O(∩_∩)O谢谢
<jack-zhang> Hello 请问我怎样才能看到ubuntu 的网络协议栈呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奇思妙想 : 老师说:"猪是一种很有用的动物,它的肉可以吃,它的皮可以做皮革,它的毛可以做刷子,现在有谁说得出它还有其他用途吗?"     "老师,"一个学生站起来答,"它的名字还可以骂人。"  
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 请问网络协议栈如何看呢?
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 你是想知道那些包如何被处理的?
<jack-zhang> iMadper，我想知道 它跟windows 有什么不同
<iMadper> jack-zhang: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/net/ipv4/icmp.c?id=refs/tags/v3.19-rc6
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 这个是icmp的协议栈.
<jack-zhang> iMadper，也包括那些包是怎样处理的
<jack-zhang> iMadper 谢谢
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 这个是ipv4 tcp的
<jack-zhang> iMadper 有ipv6的ma
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 这个目录下是ipv6的东西: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/net/ipv6?id=refs/tags/v3.19-rc6
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 这个是ipv6 tcp https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/net/ipv6/tcp_ipv6.c?id=refs/tags/v3.19-rc6 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree
<jack-zhang> iMadper 请问一下 那个是跟路由有关的
<jack-zhang> iMadper 找到了谢谢
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 其实, 如果你不知道怎么找到这个东西, 很大可能你也看不懂这些...
<jack-zhang> iMadper  也确实是 不过 也只能硬着头皮看了 
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 从教科书开始看.
<iMadper> 深入linux网络技术内幕
<jack-zhang> iMadper 计算机网络
<jack-zhang> iMadper  谢谢
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 好了, 我知道的就这么多了. 你加油
<jack-zhang> iMadper  再问一个问题 ubuntu 各版本间  协议栈 变化大吗 特别是 14.04 与14.10
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 虽然我不知道答案, 但是我可以告诉你如何获取答案. 1. 检查ubuntu 14.04用的内核版本, 2. 检查14.10用的内核版本. 3. 下载kernel的git tree, 4, git diff commit commit ./net/ipv4 来查看变动.
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 如果你真的这么关注协议栈, 你应该订阅linux-net的邮件列表, 所有的协议栈改动都会先发上去让大家审查
<jack-zhang> iMadper  试了 没找到我想找的东西 所以想问一下
<jack-zhang> iMadper  谢谢了
<jack-zhang> iMadper  现在去看看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 急，刷选怎么变成了删除？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469781 系统更新之后，遇到一个恼人问题：上网发帖、跟帖时，粘贴好的文字不能再刷选，刷选功能变成删除。 举个例子。假如粘贴好下面的一段文字—— “经过这一次的洗劫和破坏，罗马帝国再也恢
<^k^>  ─> 复不了元气，不久后终于被突厥人摧毁而彻底亡国。君士坦丁堡破城和后来东方罗马亡国 …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 推荐！安卓手机助手类软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469784 昨天刚刚发现，LAssistant，可以查看文件、管理应用。 如有更好用的，欢迎推荐。 zz: aerowolf — 2015-04-25 12:07
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ·求助」DSL连接没有用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469786 使用ubuntu自带的网络连接下使用DSL进行PPPOE网络连接没有反应。编辑连接里面显示该连接从未被使用。也没有反馈错误原因。 如何解决。 zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2015-04-25 13:02
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 不知国服暗黑3有什么优秀的解决方案? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469787 虚拟机我试过 KVM/VMWare/Virtualbox 图形性能都不甚理想. playonlinux 也跑不起来国服客户端, 无限畅玩包买了三天, 愣是没玩到游戏, 真是郁闷. zz: TimePower — 2015-04-25 13:26
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 庆祝一下，ubuntu终于不稳定了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469790 到今天 4月25日，15.04已经不稳定了。是从1个半月前发现问题的，到现在都没有好转。 eclipse luna IDE环境，在弹出菜单超过屏幕边缘需要卷动时，会经常出现GUI冻结。应该怀疑java系统与nvidia显卡的冲突
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • playonlinux 无法运行暗黑3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469791 最多只能出来这个界面, 一点那个篮框就没有然后了.... shell 也没返回什么详情.... zz: TimePower — 2015-04-25 13:54
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469792 使用wubi安装的14.04，但是安装完成后开机就会出现这个，求大神解决方法 zz: zichuanqq2010 — 2015-04-25 13:59
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • ListView对已经构建了的item进行操作的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469795 我的item会占据整个页面，每个页面是一个Qimage，由于加载的一本书我用的Integers as Models，也就是页面数量，但是当我对页面放大时需要重新从文件读取加载页面（这样才不会因为直
<^k^>  ─> 接放大变模糊），然而我是预加载了后面的5页，当我改变scale（用于提取页面时的参数， …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求 Linux下的股票行情 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469798 这么过年过去了，请问 Linux系统下的股票软件有像样的了吗？ zz: hexagon — 2015-04-25 14:45
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:51
<BuMangHuo> 唉，郁闷的周末
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: happyaron iMadper cherrot 早啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: momo
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 早啊
<archl> BuMangHuo 早，我没睡好，5点起床现在就困了。还不到夜里哪
<BuMangHuo> archl: 早
<archl> BuMangHuo, 人生为了什么啊。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 好久没见到我感兴趣的妹子和汉子了。
<BuMangHuo> ...
<archl> BuMangHuo 人是为了啥或者啊。
<BuMangHuo> ....
<FishOneeyed> archl: 你说呢？
<archl> FishOneeyed, 无限的享乐
<FishOneeyed> archl: 怎么样得到？
<archl> FishOneeyed, 改变自己对享乐的认知
<archl> FishOneeyed, 太多方案了。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 我现在的快乐是，喝咖啡晒太阳
<FishOneeyed> archl: 而且是半手动自制咖啡
<archl> FishOneeyed, 我的享乐是，知道一切。。。。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 有人说这一定不可能做到。但是我说，要看“一切”代表着什么
<archl> FishOneeyed, 在任何想要知道的基础上延伸不断延伸延伸
<FishOneeyed> archl: 中间有休闲的时间吗？
<archl> FishOneeyed, 直到过分的信息暂时接受不了-
<archl> FishOneeyed, 如果是休闲，就是减速吧。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 这样就好，不至于深陷
<FishOneeyed> archl: 每个人都有自己的生活。我现在就像有个人和我聊天
<archl> FishOneeyed, 我不会深陷啊。。。我想有个人能和我一起研究。。。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 我一边喝着咖啡，一边和人聊天
<FishOneeyed> archl: 那要看什么事情了
<archl> FishOneeyed, 研究 创造性 从大脑产生的过程和细胞作用，神经介质分泌造成的影响，和如何高效使用。
<archl> FishOneeyed, 错误和经验的公开方式，导致创造性无法公开的命题。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 神经学，还是生物学？还是哲学？
<archl> FishOneeyed, 越拉越广。
<archl> FishOneeyed, 是各种学科应用在如何推进创造力上。
<archl> FishOneeyed, 不谈学科，学科只是因为要研究时候使人住嘴的划分
<FishOneeyed> archl: 其实各个不同的话题都会归结到哲学上。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 我不和人讨论哲学，因为我有过不好的经历。
<archl> FishOneeyed, 。。。不谈哲学。。。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 要是其他的还行
<archl> FishOneeyed, 哲学是根据立意就不同了。不该有立意和定义。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 机器人
<archl> FishOneeyed, 恩机器人轻易在创造性上超越人类。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 想问有没有看过几本哲学方面的书？
<archl> FishOneeyed, 因为觉得 20年后机器人就会超越人类，所以觉得什么努力都是摆设
<archl> FishOneeyed, 不喜欢看书，看书越看疑问越多，因为什么都不相信，不相信论据和逻辑推理
<archl> FishOneeyed, 可以看论文
<FishOneeyed> archl: 那我建议还是可以多看看
<FishOneeyed> archl: 没有研究就没有发言权
<archl> FishOneeyed, 看什么书。。。
<archl> FishOneeyed, 没有研究就没有发言权 你已经上升到什么高度了？
<archl> FishOneeyed, 现在科学写书的难道不是为了让普通人更容易理解而刻意去做吗？
<archl> FishOneeyed, 书这种形式早就过时了吧。。。
<archl> FishOneeyed, 除了哲学类，为了形成自己的体系。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 没关系，书这种形式暂时还不会过时。我也没有到什么高度。我只是看了几本书而已。沉思录就是比较好的一本。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 不过，我还是想说，我们还是停止讨论哲学吧。
<archl> FishOneeyed,  我认为已经过时了，因为无法解释。
<archl> FishOneeyed, 我哪里讨论哲学了。。。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 我喝咖啡了。呵呵。
<archl> FishOneeyed, ... 我列举了一批你都不想说，那就算了。。。
 * gebjgd 绿卡走起
 * gebjgd 绿茶走起
<FishOneeyed> archl: 没有不尊重你的意思，只不过还有其他事情要做。
<FishOneeyed> archl: 不好意思
<FishOneeyed> archl: 但是我绝对尊重你的想法和思想。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有话说话
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 别玩虚的
<archl> FishOneeyed, :) 淡然的期待~
<archl> gebjgd, 早上喝巧克力吗？
 * gebjgd 就会玩不实的
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你又高兴了是不是。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 五一去荷兰如何？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 5。1
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 那是什么节日
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 伟大劳动人民的节日
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 老婆没时间啊
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 请假呗，我请了4月29，30两天，加上5月1，2，3
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 一共五天
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 她写毕设呢
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那要好好准备一下。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 终端 \a 没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469806 请教用命令 echo $'\a' 没有声音，是怎么回事？ 除此之外，其他用播放器是有声音的，测试也是有声音的。 注：终端响铃已打开。 zz: jianzhifu — 2015-04-25 15:30
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, spotify -> Phoebe Ryan
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 试试看
<archl> gebjgd,  那是你老婆？
<archl> gebjgd,  额。最近又回到了 jamendo怀抱，  https://www.jamendo.com/en/radios# relaxation
<archl> gebjgd, 哦。你在德国是德语的。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你的 ~/.vim/neocomplete.vim 是啥
<archl> gebjgd, 好奇，你是懂德语的吧
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 自动补全的片段太长  单独拿出去了
<archl> cherrot,  努力的天才嗄
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 恩？ 跟 snipmate 一样？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 对 就是sinippet  我直接source的
<BuMangHuo> 这是个啥思路
<BuMangHuo> 为啥要这样
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 太长了 影响.vimrc的可读性呗
<cherrot> archl, 换nick了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 不是，我说你为啥用 neocomplete 代替 snipmate
<archl> cherrot, 我不认真了，认真没有救赎
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 不懂唉 有更好的办法？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: The Snippets feature of neocomplete was split into a separate plugin.
<BuMangHuo> 看看这个？
<BuMangHuo> https://github.com/Shougo/neosnippet.vim 我试试看
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Shougo/neosnippet.vim · GitHub
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: snipmate 的 tab 跟这个 neocomplete 的 tab 有点冲突 
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 听上去好麻烦的说
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  16:17
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: jedi-vim 是不全 py 玩的？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, shi a 
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 好用的补全当然是语言相关得咯
<BuMangHuo> 唉，有没有c的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, clang ?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 老司机带带我 带我写C带我飞
<BuMangHuo> 先飞
<BuMangHuo> 掉下来我接
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • win8更新以后虚拟机运行不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469807 Virtualbox-4.3.24-98716 Ubuntuubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64 前天刚装，使用正常。昨晚win8更新了一波，结果虚拟机就跑步起来了。我换了vbox的版本，又换了CentOS装，都不行。 上网查了一下好像没有类似情况
<^k^>  ─> ，不过我感觉是win8更新的问题。求问现在该怎么办。。重装win8么。。 显示以下错误： z …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 14.10 升级到15.04 登陆不了怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469809 如题 zz: loujiaye — 2015-04-25 17:20
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:29
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问chromium怎么安装广告过滤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469810 firefox浏览本论坛太慢了，就更新了一下，结果更慢且占用cpu严重。 于是就安装了个chromiun，又有新问题了，这个设置里的扩展应用商店打不开的，装不了adblock. 请问chromium怎么安装广告过滤，我只
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<jusss> onlylove竟然没在，我刚才在微信上找到leeeee了
<jusss> jussss: .
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 下午睡了一觉, 刚睡醒
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2owuIWup0AAIH_-V9pOcAALrAAN_L5MAAggX490.jpg 神奇的房子,人类太有才了
<luobo> 各位大爷
<luobo> 编译gcc5.1
<luobo> 遇到问题了
<luobo> 帮忙看下
<luobo> http://p2.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/04/图片1(1).png
<^k^> luobo: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<iMadper> luobo: 为啥要自己编译, 直接用repo里面的就好了
<iMadper> luobo: 这种问题你贴出来也没人能回答啊, 得去发gcc的邮件列表
<luobo> iMadper: 图个刺激，好吧
<luobo> iMadper: 我感觉好多人应该会遇到这个问题
<iMadper> luobo: 我感觉自己编译gcc的人就不多
<iMadper> gcc version 5.1.0 (GCC)   <-   原来我的电脑里已经是5.1了...
<luobo> iMadper: 你用的什么版本啊，跟进这么快啊
<luobo> iMadper: gcc5.1刚出来不久的
<theJian> 我的是4.8.2
<theJian> ..
<iMadper> luobo: 前两天就升级到5.1了啊.
<luobo> ima
<luobo> iMadper: 也就是前几天才出来的版本吧
<theJian> systray一直有个感叹号的说, 也不知道是网络问题还是什么
<luobo> 我现在越喜欢这样的了，开个虚拟机，用着putty和irssi
<luobo> 虚拟机也不用开图形化
<sennn> GCC 與LLVM合作了
<luobo> sennn: 好像是有，clang逼得吗？
<sennn> luobo, 有這方面的因素
<kandu> hoxily: 晚上好。这两天在外边逛没碰电脑。。
<theJian> 怎么让irc客户端自动登录啊, 我每次都得手动输命令登录, 
<theJian> 我用的hexchat
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 做了一个license的图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469812 license.png zz: eexpress — 2015-04-25 19:48
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机显示grub> 进不去ubuntu 该怎么修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469813 RT，电脑是windows8.1和ubuntu14双系统。 刚才windows下发现c盘只剩2g空间了,于是就用分区助手从d盘切下了10gb想划到c盘,结果重启了然后改完分区大小之后就出现了grub>的画面.按百度上说的直接输
<^k^>  ─> 入exit就进了windows,可是却没办法再进ubuntu了！ ubuntu里有一份周二就要交的作业.....在线等 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 遇到开机显示grub> 该怎么修复？ 急急急 还有作业在ubuntu里...... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469814 RT，电脑是windows8.1和ubuntu14双系统。 刚才windows下发现c盘只剩2g空间了,于是就用分区助手从d盘切下了10gb想划到c盘,结果重启了然后改完分区大小之后就出现了gru
<kandu> ramhost linode 等增加一个 ip 要每月多少钱?
<hoxily> theJian: 登录？
<hoxily> theJian: 你是指进行nickname身份认证？
<theJian> hoxily: 是的
<hoxily> theJian: 我截个图给你看
<hoxily> theJian: http://img.vim-cn.com/79/150681b32c62bdbd5ecdd2efb1279f618ded3d.png 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: image/png
<jiero> BuMangHuo,   http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/325819#comments 这种耳机到底有什么好的啊
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ PHILIPS 飞利浦 SHP9500 头戴式动圈耳机 $49.99（需用码，约￥380）有晒单_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<hoxily> theJian: http://img.vim-cn.com/01/23815c3f931cade73d9a5ee0c6f5e3364b2b3c.png 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: image/png
<hoxily> theJian: http://img.vim-cn.com/73/563dbfaf225cb2120f360fe071460b2ac32d6d.png 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: image/png
<hoxily> theJian: 三张图
<jiero> gebjgd 可能是上次测试有误。。。这次 T510的无线网卡表现很好了。。。
<theJian> hoxily: 谢谢, 我设置好了, 我现在重新连接试试
<gebjgd> jiero, 测试什么  就用Linux就是了
<jiero> gebjgd,  我用我装在移动硬盘上的系统。
<gebjgd> jiero, 放在哪里都一样
<jiero> gebjgd, 可能是更新内核搞乱了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我这里天天用都没有乱过
<jiero> gebjgd, 因为不天天用才乱
<gebjgd> jiero, 自己的问题啦
<gebjgd> jiero, win系统现在也能用  流氓软件一大堆  防不胜防
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助！ UBUNTU下CAD软件：DraftSight 2015SP2无法输入汉字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469815 ubuntu15.04系统安装了五笔、拼音输入法，安装DraftSight 2015SP2后，画面界面无法输入汉字，如文本样式名称，属性文本内容内都无法输入汉字，可以输入字母、数字
<^k^>  ─> ，在LibreWrite内就能输入汉字，请问是那儿的问题？ zz: striving106 — 2015-04-25 22:14
<kylin> hi
<^k^> kylin:点点点.  01:27
<kylin> 点不动啊
<kylin> 貌似没有活人
<hoxily> kandu: 早上好。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-26
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 怎么限制小孩上wifi，不限制大人连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469822 亲戚家电视机顶盒，带无线WiFi功能，有个五六年级的小女孩，家长给买了个平板，整天拿在手里想着开WiFi上网，一旦连接上就会保存，一改密码家里四五个人手机要改密码，而且过不了多
<^k^>  ─> 久，小孩就会想方设法得到密码，平板拿不走，求科学的方法 zz: TeliuTe — 2015-04-26 3:12
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 14.10升级到15.04 Nvidia显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469823 两台笔记本acer e1-471g 和 hp 242g1 都是Hd4000和nvidia primus双显卡 14.10升级到15.04后，驱动是ubuntu安装的私有驱动nvidia340.76，nvidia-settings是开启nvidia显卡的，发现比以前14.10是稳定了，不会时不时画面卡住。 现
<^k^>  ─> 第三台笔记本hp 242g1，14.10升级到15.04后，驱动是ubuntu安装的私有驱动nvidia340.76，单因为升 …
<kandu> hoxily_: 早 ^_^
<taozhijiang> 请问linux下怎么看电脑的内存时序啊
<q_> 请问这个问题有人遇到过吗?这个搞不定啊. .求助 .
<q_> E: brltty: 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1
 * QiongMangHuo 撒花, Debian 8发布啦!
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 哼哼，你这 sid 党凑什么热闹
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 比如说debian的installer现在可以支持我的btrfs了, 方便rescue
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 赞~
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 而且我的Sid终于不会跟着freeze了 555
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 我打算继续用 wheezy
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 为啥子啊?
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: old stable 党
<Ljango> 有人么
<^k^> Ljango:点点点.  11:17
<Ljango> …
<Ljango> 没有人气
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 报警了。。有一批以连字符开头的文件求重命名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469825 文件名叫"-01 - test" Code: mv "-01 - test" "01 test" mv: invalid option -- '0' Try 'mv --help' for more information. 不要吐槽这波文件了。。历史遗留问题。。 zz: PithornDawn — 2015-04-26 11:32
<luobo> 最近有谁编译gcc5.1
<luobo> 了吗？
<luobo> 我的问题还没解决
<luobo> 显示是出错
<luobo> cc1出错
<luobo> 到的问题，说cc1的问题，但是我没找到好的解决办法
<luobo> [22:40] [luobo(+i)] [2:freenode/#chinalug(+cn)]
<luobo> [#chinalug]
<luobo> http://p2.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/04/图片1(3).png
<luobo> 这时出错的图片
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于ubuntu存在NTFS区的文件在window8上不可见的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469826 X240笔记本，装了15.04和windows8（机器自带），在ubuntu上往NTFS的D盘新建了文件夹，并存了文件。进入windows之后，d盘ubuntu下创建的文件不可见，重新进入Ubuntu后可以看见在window
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • ubuntu15.04中的wubi.exe竟然还是14.10所用的，想在WIN生成个GRUB2引导也不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469828 wubi.exe不让安装也罢，现在想进dome 模式看看桌面也不行了。。。。哎 zz: drc1234 — 2015-04-26 12:21
<houyi> 有人？
<houyi> ...
<houyi> 亲爱地！说中文的朋友！
<archl> houyi,  能不能说别的，要不是我心情好，才懒得理你，想说什么快放
<houyi> ...
<houyi> 感谢回复
<luobo> 哈哈
<luobo> 竟然是上海的ip
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 见阎王爷 : 一病人:我失眠。     医生:这药丸红色让你梦到德华；白色梦到阿伦；绿色梦到润发。     病人:那全吃下去?     医生:可见阎王爷。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 安装15.04版本的服务器后为什么输入不了密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469829 本人首次安装服务器版本，昨天本人下载了最新的15.04服务器版本，设置了用户名、密码后。后来安装好后无法输入密码。在输入用户名后，无法输入密码，密码一行根本输入不
<^k^>  ─> 了任何东西，感觉像是被远程控制了。希望高手指教。 zz: hulong306 — 2015-04-26 13:22
<archl> 如果你想一天喝一瓶酒，你会选择什么酒？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • gnome-15.04-desktop-amd64 DSL PPPoe拨号无效，请提供个pppoe安装包吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469830 networkmanager 不支持DSL拨号了？？？ T3.jpg zz: drc1234 — 2015-04-26 14:23
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • gnome-15.04 DSL能设置却无法PPPoe拨号成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469831 zz: drc1234 — 2015-04-26 14:31
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu gnome 15.04 版本为 3.15.91 有特效了，大伙测试享受 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469832 下载 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/ ... 4/release/ 就是ADSL拨号不行。。。。 zz: drc1234 — 2015-04-26 14:45
<eexpss> imtxc 呢
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • makefile 遇到问题了，请指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469833 源程序： main.c #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> void main() { printf("start from zero\n"); } makefile 语句如下： obj=main.o main: gcc $(obj) -o main main.o: gcc -c main.c clean: rm *.o 出现的错误是： gcc main.o -o main gcc: 错误： main.o：没
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [bug]steam的linux版2015年4月13更新，改了steamapps的大小写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469834 [bug]steam的linux版2015年4月13更新，改了steamapps的大小写 这个bug还是挺差劲的。 在/home/你的名字/.steam下倒是没改，还是SteamApps。但是如果你加入其他的路径。比如/media/你的
<^k^>  ─> 名字/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxx/ 之下。建立一个有足够权限比如读写、读写、只读权 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助：求小白可用的离线安装应用方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469835 一直听人传说Linux，:em11折腾了几天 ，终于在工作机（不能联网）上装了一个Ubuntu14.04lts，:em20 然而安装应用却成了大问题 。 请问有没有便于小白使用的离线安装应用的方法？ 谢谢！
<^k^>  ─> zz: LH超 — 2015-04-26 16:15
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:22
<gebjgd> sennn, 大牛好
<sennn> gebjgd, 你好
<gebjgd> sennn, 跨省几个了？
<sennn> gebjgd, 什麼意思?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33335.html 藏煤 : 父亲喝道:你为什么把煤埋在地下? 儿子很担心地道:先生说过的,再过50年,世界上的煤要没有了。
<jusss> gebjgd: bla
<sennn> 今天真熱
<archl> sennn,不知道什么时候才不热了。
<one5tep> ubuntu下CAD软件哪个好？？
<jusss> morgan的freenode竟然挂了!
<jusss> onlylove: 我在威信上找到l5e了
<onlylove> jusss: 找到就找到吧，怎么了
<jusss> onlylove: 然后我提议通过扣扣远程协助帮她回来,然后被她以太复杂了拒绝了, what a pity and how sad!
<onlylove> jusss: 你和她还不够好
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的对
<jusss> onlylove: 明天我去新公司入职
<alvin_rxg> jusss: contratz
<alvin_rxg> *congratz
<jusss> alvin_rxg: thanks
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你什么时候毕业
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在看这个 http://norvig.com/lispy.html
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 有点不明白为什么把(begin (xxx ...))变成列表成 [ 'begin', [ 'xxx' ...]] ?
<jusss> 先把字串拆开变成token变成列表,然后在操作
<hoxily> 变成列表？
<hoxily> (begin (xxx ...))变成列表成 [ 'begin', [ 'xxx' ...]]  不正是直接的翻译么？
<jusss> 把字串拆成token放列表
<jusss> 有别的翻译吗?
<jusss> 变成这样,然后求值时第一个求值 ] 结尾的那个?
<onlylove> happyaro1: 名字搞啥呢，有没有便宜点的无线猫推荐
<jusss> hoxily: 把字串变成列表然后分析求值,你写这类的东东没?
<jusss> 一个parser
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么加载一个脚本进repl ?
<hoxily> python?
<jusss> 查到了,加参数-i 或execfile()
<gfxmode> 电视机看网络直播 使用了一下 还不错 就是有时候会卡顿
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 现在随便一个上网盒子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu强制重启后，风扇不转了，但root登陆后就又转了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469837 以前在网页上看视频的时候，cpu热了风扇会自动转起来 自从上次我强制重启Ubuntu后，风扇就不转了，cpu能感觉到非常热了，还是不转 这时候切换到root登陆后，风扇就又会
<^k^>  ─> 自动转起来 请教各位朋友，这个是什么问题，怎么解决啊？ 我用的是ThinkPad E420 Ubuntu14. …
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 嗯 盒子对电视机升级来说代价小。
<jusss> hoxily: https://github.com/jusss/code/blob/bla2/python/lisp2html.py
<^k^> ⇪ ti: code/lisp2html.py at bla2 · jusss/code · GitHub
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【咨询】Linux系统完全备份和还原 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469838 特别说明：网上很多讲的就是硬盘克隆。但我要问的不是克隆，是备份，还原到另外一台新的硬盘上。硬盘大小是不一样的。 问题起因：公司有一台RedHat 6.2 SERVER，里面安装了财务数据库和WE
<jusss> https://github.com/jusss/code/blob/bla2/python/lisp2html.py
<jussss> 起个名字真费劲
<jusss> hoxily: 看看有啥改的
<hoxily> jusss: 明天再看，然后告诉你
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 偷梁换柱大法Wubi进ubuntu-gnome-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso之livecd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469839 下载个ubuntu-gnome-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso，想wubi安装进Demo mode看看桌面，哪知iso中的wubi.exe只适用14.10，运行报错，生成不了grub2引导文件 技术笨。只好再下载ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<^k^>  ─> ，wubi.exe安装一遍， 安装环境win7 win8.1 32位，mbr，生成ubuntu文件夹及引导 进入x:\ubuntu\insta …
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 最近在干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近如何
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没啥事
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 在上学......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有面试了么
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 没有交女友？
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 被甩了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 厉害
<cleamoon_> ......
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 现充爆炸
<cleamoon_> 你老婆怎么找到的？
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, qq
<cleamoon_> .......
<cleamoon_> 你确定？
<cleamoon_> 是异地恋还是本身就在德国？
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 难道是老同学之类的？
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 网友
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 竟然有这好事...
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 现充是多大结婚的？
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 现充是什么
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 现实生活充实的人，相对于死宅
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 超强 25岁同居 27岁结婚的
<cleamoon_> geshit，我24岁被甩的...
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, shit，我24岁被甩的...
<cleamoon_> 打错了...
<alvin_rxg> 好羡慕啊，我刚把人甩了
<cleamoon_> ................
<cleamoon_> 肉馅怪没结婚？
<alvin_rxg> 一边心安理得的拿着你的钱，一边又打死都不跟你上床的，趁早甩了
<cleamoon_> 为什么要给钱，又没结婚...
<alvin_rxg> 穷呗
<cleamoon_> 你还在德国？
<cleamoon_> ...
<alvin_rxg> 在找工作呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你甩了谁？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有面试了么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 甩了杭州姑娘
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还没，拒信倒是一堆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 刚开始就投 200人以上的公司，希望不大啊。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小公司也不能放弃啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给就上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 小公司太多一年合同了，我想要两年的。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哪个杭州姑娘？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一年合同？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 杭州就一个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是的，招聘信息里边，很多都有写的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我怎么从来没遇到过每年签合同的
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我2个都是无限期合同
<alvin_rxg> 那给就上……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 教授让我投了 vw, cenit... 都是大公司
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你们教授够狠
<cleamoon_> 教授还管这个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买了个新显卡 r9 270x
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 因为带上了教授的名号，所以那边都说收到消息了，然后暂时没下文。其他的都是拒信
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, *ubuntu上的表现相当不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我现在俩显示器，就这样。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不错啊 我当时都是自己找的  没有教授的推荐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我也是2个显示器  不过没啥用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在wine gta3和gta sa
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一个大的也行，主要一个笔记本的显示器太小了，android写代码的时候经常切换窗口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在家不写代码 就看电影和游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你去公司的话  基本上都是3屏 2台机器
<alvin_rxg> 我现在没事干，就随便写点东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, a卡在Linux上的表现还是不错的  我越来越爱amd了
<alvin_rxg> 一般般吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我是不爱n卡
<cleamoon_> 我入了个asus t100ta，还不错
<alvin_rxg> 反正笔记本双显卡不适合 linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 笔记本要什么双显卡  找麻烦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 游戏必须台式机
<alvin_rxg> ...
<cleamoon_> 笔记本还是方便
<cleamoon_> 就是慢
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 家里必须有台台式机了
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 没钱呀
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 不过家里的台式机一般做什么
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 游戏  
<cleamoon_> .....
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 买台ps4多好
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 不爱console
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, ps4的游戏平均而言比pc好，不过这是喜好问题
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 话说你玩什么需要那么好电脑...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 从来不爱console
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, dota2
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, gta系列 wine的话直接白金等级的
<cleamoon_> dota2用不着那么高级吧... 如果不是全特效的话...
<cleamoon_> ......
<cleamoon_> wine呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 必须全特效
<cleamoon_> .....
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 是啊
<cleamoon_> 土豪
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 土豪什么  我同事直接350欧的显卡 gta5
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 当然他用win
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, wine现在很牛逼了
<cleamoon_> 我觉得那只是烧钱...
<cleamoon_> 我还在玩gba游戏呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 赞   gta sa的效果就相当牛逼了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 我有archos gamepad 2
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, android平板带手柄  直接模拟器
<cleamoon_> android感觉工作娱乐都有点鸡肋
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 没觉得啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, android的模拟器相当给力  什么gba fc sfc md 随便上
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 就是各种地方觉得别扭，不过android毕竟不是工作级os...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 什么叫工作级os
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, win更不是
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, ios也不是
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 但是你让它们工作  一样可以
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<hoxily> kandu: 早上好。
<kandu> hoxily: 最近有没有鼓捣 ocaml 啊?
<hoxily> kandu: 没有。
<kandu> hoxily: 最近玩什么技术或语言呢？
<hoxily> kandu: mozilla的rust语言，
<kandu> hoxily: 赞!
<hoxily> kandu: 加了这个 http://rust.cc/  中文社区的QQ群，看他们扯淡。
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 分类 - Rust中文社区(rust.cc)
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新装了16.04，同时下了新版本的virtualbox为啥安装时出这个错误？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477629 sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-5.0_5.0.18-106667~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb [sudo] password for haomao: (Reading database ... 176739 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack virtualbox-5
<^k^>  ─> .0_5.0.18-106667~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb ... Unpacking virtualbox-5.0 (5.0.18-106667~Ubuntu~xenial) over (5.0.18-1066 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何卸载UbuntuKylin桌面环境  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477636 我之前用的UbuntuKylin14.04的系统，后来升级直接升级成16.04了，不过现在不太想用UbuntuKylin桌面了，想卸载掉，直接用Ubuntu的原生桌面，请问改如何卸载Kylun的桌面？？ zz: w591964454 — 2016-04-25
<^k^>  ─> 9:41
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何卸载UbuntuKylin桌面环境  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477637 我之前用的UbuntuKylin14.04的系统，后来升级直接升级成16.04了，不过现在不太想用UbuntuKylin桌面了，想卸载掉，直接用Ubuntu的原生桌面，请问改如何卸载Kylun的桌面？？ zz: w591964454 — 2016-04-25
<^k^>  ─> 9:41
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • ubuntu 1604中mariadb-server的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477638 在ubuntu 1604中用apt-get install mariadb-server安装后，用ubuntu的root用户可以mysql -uroot -p可以进入mysql，用其它用户运行mysql -uroot -p则显示访问被拒绝，都是在本机上操作，请问下应该如何处理。 zz: er_s
<^k^>  ─> hi — 2016-04-25 9:44
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：如何批量改变大于5M图片的大小？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477639 find ./ -name '*.JPG' -exec convert -resize 50%x50% {} {} \; 上面命令的作用是将当前文件夹以及子文件夹中的JPG格式的文件，全部缩小50%，并且覆盖源文件。 现在有个压缩数据
<Weixiao> http://imagebin.org 挂掉了
<ubrl> Weixiao: ⇪ 取标题 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Weixiao> 还有什么网站可以替代一下吗，用来贴图的
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:22
<sjd_zeus> 吹牛逼的人们呢？都在干活？开会？还是泡妞
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • xubuntu14.04升级到xubuntu16.04后，libreoffice对话框出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477640 具体表现就是部分对话框无法正常显示中文，变成了黑框。也不是所有对话框都有问题，而是部分有问题。 截图_2016-04-25_10-11-22.png zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-04-25 10:2
<^k^>  ─> 8
<stokes> 大家好，我安装了kubuntu16.04，但是kate,konsole等程序的中文字体只显示一半该怎么办？
<sjd_zeus> 不清楚哦
<sjd_zeus> 我用的是ubuntu 16.04
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装16.04花屏如何处理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477641 先上配置。图1 。有两个硬盘，还有个硬盘为加载。 启动电脑就会花屏。 ctrl+alt+f1 无用还是会花屏。 现在只能靠shift+esc进入系统。我应该如处理？ 重装系统只能进入图2，之后还是花屏。 zz: 淡淡
<^k^>  ─> 厌6dy — 2016-04-25 10:36
<stokes> 不知道是不是字体设置问题，字体只显示上半部分
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 使用hexchat的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477642 刚安装hexchat后，登陆UBUNTU的IRC不成功，后来我在hexchat下将ubuntu的网络列表删了， 然后使用 sudo apt remove --purge hexchat 将hexchat删掉后再重新安装hexchat，按理说是应该全新安装的呀，可是没有，网络列表
<^k^>  ─> 还是没有，现在我应该怎么把ubuntu的网络列表搞出来？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-25 10:42
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • fontforge下如何批量导入SVG或EPS?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477643 刚刚接触fontforge，想自己做一个字库，现只会一个一个的导入SVG图，能不能通过脚本批量导入？ Fontforge的官方函数 http://fontforge.org/scripting-alpha.html Fontforge下载地址 http://fontforge.github.io/
<^k^>  ─> en-US/downloads/windows/ zz: zhhao — 2016-04-25 10:51
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 16.10 將被授以 Yakkety Yak 稱號  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477644 http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu- ... 3284.shtml Ubuntu 16.10 Will Be Dubbed Yakkety Yak Ubuntu 16.10 將被授以 Yakkety Yak 稱號 zz: poloshiao — 2016-04-25 11:49
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sjd_zeus> ........
<TasteNo1> 色鸡蛋你来了啊
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 用最快、最省带宽的方法下载ISO镜像  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477647 情景1：很多人的电脑里会有一些旧的ISO文件，如：ubuntu- 14.04.2 -desktop-amd64.iso、xubuntu- 14.04.3 -desktop-amd64.iso 情景2：现在已经有最新的ISO发布了，如：ubuntu- 14.04.4 -desktop-amd64+mac.iso、xubun
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教，在xubuntu16.04中，鼠标光标的位置总是不正确。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477648 系统是 ubuntu 16.04。举例说明我的问题，例如在 Terminal 或 Mousepad 中，有如下几行文本： abc def ghi 现在我需要用鼠标来选择 de 这段文本，我必须得把光标定位在字母 i 的
<^k^>  ─> 位置，向前拉动鼠标，才能选择 de 这段文本。就是光标的显示位置与按下鼠标的定位位 …
<sjd_zeus> TasteNo1, 你是那个哦
<Myhabit_> hello\
<TasteNo1> Myhabit_: hi
<Myhabit_> 有人吗
<ubrl> Myhabit_:点点点.  13:31
<Myhabit_> can chinese
<Myhabit_> 活跃度不高哦
<Myhabit_> 都是用linux的吗
<TasteNo1> Myhabit_: 我用win7
<Myhabit_> 用的Xchat
<Myhabit_> ？
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 请教在xubuntu16.04中，用命令怎么调整桌面的颜色。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477649 用的是 xubuntu。在以前的12，14.04，15.04 这几个版本中，我用下面的命令能将桌面背景调整成一种蓝色： xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/workspace0/color1 -n -t int -t
<Myhabit_> 公屏  刷刷刷
<sjd_zeus> （⊙ｏ⊙）哦
<sjd_zeus> 我用的ubuntu 16.04
<Myhabit_> 哦哦
<Myhabit_> 有没有大牛
<Myhabit_> linunx新手 用什么编译器
<TasteNo1> Myhabit_: light table
<sjd_zeus> 就是办公用，不需要编译器
<TasteNo1> ... 编译器啊...
<TasteNo1> 看错了...
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，关于ubuntu下，网卡速度只有win环境40%的问题！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477650 两台服务器，一台IBM 3650M2， 一台浪潮的新服务器均出现了这个问题： 1.安装Windows环境下，通过NAS备份数据，单个４０G＋的VMDK文件，读和写速度能一直稳
<^k^>  ─> 定在　100～115M/s ，之间，基本跑满千兆环境。 　2.网络和周边不变的情况下，更换为ubu …
 * harajuku 万恶的个税, 涨薪被削去好大一块
<sjd_zeus> 用的最多的也就gcc了吧
<sjd_zeus> 涨薪到一个台阶的时候，会很恶心的，税率上扬，导致实际收入反而降低了
<Mesopota_> 税
<Mesopota_> 兴百姓苦
<happyaron> harajuku: 涨薪壕
<huntxu> harajuku: 又涨薪了，难怪你都有空陪猫玩
<SteamedFish> sjd_zeus: 恭喜涨薪
<sjd_zeus> 我没涨薪，哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 被原公司抛弃了，刚换了个工作
<happyaron> 你们都是涨薪壕
<harajuku> happyaron: 羡慕贵司到处玩, 羡慕 BinLi 去GUADEC
<harajuku> happyaron: 你是不是也去了?
 * sjd_zeus ╮（╯▽╰）╭，结束了一段７年的工作
<happyaron> harajuku: 没去
<harajuku> huntxu: 憋说话, 点赞去
 * BeeBuu 向 freeflying 和 fivesheep 打了个招呼
<happyaron> sjd_zeus: 你是？
<BeeBuu> 有对LXD有研究的吗?
<harajuku> happyaron: 我的PM让我给时代周刊的项目里埋几个雷, 然后去现场support =,=
<huntxu> harajuku: sleep(0.5)？
<happyaron> harajuku: 这种公司能有未来？
<harajuku> huntxu: LOL, 下次sleep(0.1) 性能大幅提升
<harajuku> happyaron: 明显是开玩笑的....
<happyaron> harajuku: 埋坑还用专门说么
<huntxu> happyaron: 当reviewer总是拒绝性能优化的patch的时候，通常就应该自动体会一下？
<happyaron> huntxu: 性能优化的patch如果不是客户踢屁股的话就不该提啊LOL
 * BeeBuu 没收到 freeflying 和 fivesheep 的任何回应
<huntxu> happyaron: 架不住新人想表现
<happyaron> huntxu: 嗯。。。
<harajuku> BeeBuu: momo
<BeeBuu> momo?
<BeeBuu> 什么东西?
<huntxu> harajuku: 蛋壕涨薪被削说明上了一个台阶啊，看了下个税表。。。
<huntxu> 怪不得有空玩猫
<harajuku> huntxu: 你逻辑错误, 涨薪不会net income变少, 也不意味着上台阶
<harajuku> huntxu: 憋说话, 点赞去
<harajuku> BeeBuu: 摸摸
 * BeeBuu 摸了一下 harajuku 那个地方
<BeeBuu> 这样?
<huntxu> harajuku: 你和妹子有协议，几个赞啪几次？
<harajuku> ... ...
<happyaron> harajuku: 有妹子了？
<harajuku> BeeBuu: 我那是安慰你
<harajuku> huntxu: 毛线
<harajuku> happyaron: 散了都
<BeeBuu> 就是,毛线
<happyaron> .
<BeeBuu> 五羊,整天挂机,人不在?
 * harajuku afk
<harajuku> huntxu: 乖
<yunfan> harajuku: 你背包是什么样子的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 固态加机械硬盘安装系统的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477651 本本，一个128G固态硬盘，一个1T机械硬盘，现在想安装Ubuntu14.04单系统，采用GPT+UEFI启动模式，想问，如何分区，需要EFI分区吗，再一个，分区是自动4K对齐的吗 zz: zviki — 2016-04-25 15:57
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 有个小软件的需求 看哪位大虾能完成 有偿服务  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477652 就是通过udp收包 然后建立缓冲区机制 把收到的包存到磁盘上 包比较多 一秒几w个 看哪位有这方面的经验 时间比较紧 有兴趣的大虾可以给我发短信 zz: psv1988 — 2016-04-25 15:
<^k^>  ─> 58
<harajuku> yunfan: ? timbuk2 classic s
<nyfair> harajuku: 要去札幌，给我推荐个风俗店
<harajuku> nyfair: 带我去!!
<\u> harajuku: 散了？
<harajuku> \u: 嗯, 散了
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47978 又死一个
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 新浪将于六月底关闭微盘免费存储服务
<sjd_zeus> （⊙ｖ⊙）嗯，和１１５　一样了，买vip才能用了
<sjd_zeus> 百度网盘免费用户也限速了
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 那是因为度婊垄断了
<nyfair> 我上上个东家就是被度婊黑了
<sjd_zeus> 不过也无所谓了，好东西都在本地
<sjd_zeus> 用百度云主要是离线下载iso
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu升级到16.04 和 重装16.04后 Eclipse preferences 不能使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477653 Ubuntu从15.10升级到16.04后发现Eclipse preferences 不能使用， 然后重新安装16.04， Eclipse preferences 还是不能使用。 请教解决办法 zz: wangjie2018 — 2016-04-25 16:05
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  16:48
<yuning> iMadper, http://www.bilibili.com/video/av434618/
<iMadper> yuning: http://weibo.com/p/23044400441c8a0811218bf1463e8f9bbc2760
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 我在东北玩泥巴 Tunak Tunak Tun--Daler Mehndi_三次元音乐_音乐_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<iMadper> yuning: http://weibo.com/p/23044400441c8a0811218bf1463e8f9bbc2760
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 好玩的桌面特效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477654 新支点操作系统玩出新花样 基于linux内核的新支点操作系统有着快、稳定等优点，同时，也有很多好玩的彩蛋。下面，我们来看看新支点操作系统有哪些好玩的地方吧。 1. 命令行里的星球大战。telnet是基于Te
<^k^>  ─> lnet协议的远程登录客户端程序,经常用来远程登录服务器.但现在我们要用它来观看星球大 …
<luobo> 有人吗？
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  16:58
<luobo> 谁用过django
<luobo> ？
<nyfair> luobo: 上rails
<luobo> 我不喜欢ruby
<luobo> 谈不上不喜欢
<luobo> 没用过
<harajuku> yuning: iMadper ... 鬼畜
<nyfair> luobo: 自己写个新玩意吧，django比rails差太多
<luobo> nyfair: 工具而已
<luobo> nyfair: 讲究个缘分嘛
<luobo> nyfair: 你说是吧
<nyfair> luobo: 那你搞个蛋蛋啊， python3 -m http.server
<nyfair> 一行搞定
<happyaron> nyfair: 然后内存泄露死么
<nyfair> happyaron: 坑货，我派你去吧qq拼音那对狗男女砍了
<happyaron> nyfair: 自己去吧
<luobo> nyfair: 不是搜狗吗，怎么又是ｑｑ了
<luobo> nyfair: 你上面这话说的，我是男的，不搞蛋x2
<nyfair> luobo: 不搞就割了
<iMadper> harajuku: 菊苣
<harajuku> iMadper: 犇犇
<huntxu> iMadper: 鶸
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许
<huntxu> iMadper: 有啥好事沒
<luobo> nyfair: 我。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: hamo可能是要跟他男朋友结婚了?
<iMadper> huntxu: 他朋友圈里面有一个西服照
<nyfair> iMadper: 赞
<luobo> iMadper: 这么厉害？
<huntxu> 不知道都多久沒見到hamo了
<iMadper> huntxu: 还戴着风骚的领结
<nyfair> iMadper: 我要去我要去
<nyfair> iMadper: 我肯露脸就是给红包了，你说对伐
<luobo> nyfair: 记着带着你女朋友
<harajuku> iMadper: 要求他在BJ请一顿
<onlylove> happyaron: 主要是牛牛在魔都啊
<harajuku> nyfair: 你来, 红包我帮你给
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper,前辈下午好啊
<nyfair> luobo: 好
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈下午好～
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以帮他
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: poi
<onlylove> luobo: 提醒你下，牛牛性别未知，虽然互联网上没女性
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠……我这是引火烧身么
<happyaron> LOL
<luobo> onlylove: 好吧，喜欢二次元的女的占多数吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 你问下企鹅，那个屋子介意多一个人不
<onlylove> luobo: 切，你没见宅男是不，漫展上一堆一堆的
<happyaron> onlylove: QA可以帮你推简历
<onlylove> happyaron: 咋又是qa，这年头满大街都要qa
<happyaron> 大家都想做dev
<nyfair> luobo: 蠢萌蠢萌
<happyaron> 可是没有quality engineer写代码
<nyfair> happyaron: dalao，你们招咨询顾问伐
<happyaron> nyfair: 不招
<onlylove> happyaron: 我对qe这个概念一直不清楚，qe到底做啥的
<happyaron> 各个地方不一样咯
<yunfan> harajuku: 多少升的
<harajuku> yunfan: 单肩包而已, 不知道多少升
<IsoaSFlus> luobo, 明明是宅男多
<onlylove> QE，必须了解必要的产品相关的法律法规，规章制度等，既要制定相关质量文件，又要想办法确保质量达到预期的目的
<iMadper> onlylove: qe分很多种啦
<iMadper> onlylove: 常见的就是qe猴子
<iMadper> onlylove: 比如我
 * onlylove 求工作
<onlylove> iMadper: 蓉蓉说了，qe不写代码
<onlylove> iMadper: [17:18]	happyaron	可是没有quality engineer写代码
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己说，你是听蓉蓉的，自己改掉title，还是找他战个痛快
<yunfan> harajuku: 你以前不是有双肩包么  我关注双肩包 想买一个
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要买个能把地球塞进去的双肩包是不
<darklighting_> 问一个问题，那里聊天比较热闹？
<darklighting_> 哪里
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉，刚有人说了，qe猴子是要写代码的
<happyaron> onlylove: 本来就是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: [17:18]	happyaron	可是没有quality engineer写代码
<happyaron> onlylove: 难不成你想去点点点？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不需要
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的意思是缺QE写代码。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 点点点是啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 能塞进一个房子就行了 呵呵
<\u> qe要写啥
<onlylove> \u: 自动化测试
<onlylove> \u: 因为人不够
<harajuku> yunfan: 只有一个thinkpad的...
<\u> 难道不应该已经写完了？哪有那么多要写的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你那话歧义太大
<happyaron> \u: 开发自己不写测试的地方太多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你直接说开发懒
<happyaron> \u: 所以要找一堆人来填旧坑挖新坑
<onlylove> 我喜欢填旧坑挖新坑这个
<yunfan> harajuku: 额
<yunfan> onlylove: 找到了？
<darklighting_> 呵呵哒
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过我觉得，如果性能不够好，适当的优化patch还是必要的
<onlylove> yunfan: 找到啥了，家里蹲呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 双肩包不要哦问我，我自己的是电脑包
<onlylove> yunfan: 里面塞一个笔记本足够
<darklighting_> 问一句30岁考大学行吗？
<onlylove> darklighting_: 你有时间，就可以
<darklighting_> 全日制那种。。。。
<darklighting_> onlylove, 好吧
<darklighting_> 本人无牵无挂。。。
<\u> happyaron: 赞
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近又刷了什么公司?
<onlylove> happyaron: 我自然知道qa要写代码，不过……
<yunfan> darklighting_: 我刚才还在打听学费和生活费呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 各种公司，除了外包
<darklighting_> yunfan, 你也要考？
<onlylove> yunfan: 丫的今天接了个电话，连自己哪个公司都不说，和我欠她2000块钱似的
<yunfan> darklighting_: 还没想过 所以先看看成本
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后呢
<darklighting_> yunfan, 哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后还问我，你以前是软件工程师，咋投了个网管的职位，丫的，我投递的是sa，肯定是51那个傻逼自作聪明推荐，然后那些傻逼HR以为是投递
<onlylove> yunfan: 公司有这种HR我不敢去啊
<yunfan> onlylove: hr普遍都傻逼 我建议你无论如何试试
<yunfan> 额 权力的游戏 s06e01出来熟肉了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我TM不想去找一个打来电话冷冰冰，和警察询问犯人一样的HR谈工作，我不欠她钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 生肉多看几遍就是
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过熟肉是好消化
<\u> yunfan: 你是退学的？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你就是p事太多 导致的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看你能撑几个月
<yunfan> \u: 没有 kandu是的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我本来就不写代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 撑不了几个月
<yunfan> \u: 不过我工作一年了才回去补考拿证书的 呵呵
<onlylove> iMadper: 我是说，你到底写不写
<yunfan> \u: 我是实用主义 不矫情
<iMadper> onlylove: 我当然不写代码了
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在已经受不了了
<\u> 那么还回到学校干什么……
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，不能因为受不了，就去找个不靠谱公司折腾自己，面试是要花路费的
<\u> iMadper: 难怪这么闲？
<\u> yunfan: kandu去哪里了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 上次有个SB把我忽悠去九棵树，然后来了句我们找windows sa，你之前做linux的，对不起打发了
<yunfan> \u: 在杭州
<yunfan> \u: 我上大学就是为了给我父母一个交代 免得他们在周围人面前难堪 因为我小学升初中是全县第一的 初中升高中是第4
<onlylove> iMadper: [17:40]	iMadper	onlylove: 常见的就是qe猴子[17:40]	iMadper	onlylove: 比如我
<iMadper> \u: 不闲啊... 我现在做手机的测试了.
<yunfan> onlylove: 你问清楚就是了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你到底写不写
<onlylove> yunfan: 问毛清楚，打电话的是HR
<iMadper> onlylove: 写啥啊? 代码啊? 我不写代码的.
<onlylove> yunfan: 面试的是技术负责
<onlylove> iMadper: 不写代码也叫猴子？
<darklighting_> 外文不好，学啥都废！！！
<iMadper> onlylove: 写跟猴子有啥关系?
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种事TM我能控制？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说打电话时候问清楚呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 打电话的就是HR啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 人大不了来一句你来了就知道了
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者你来不来，不来拉到，挂电话
<yunfan> onlylove: 你都没试
<onlylove> yunfan: 我TM试验毛线，现在HR一个个大爷似的
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有更牛的，直接打电话，你是XXX是不，明天几点去XX面试
<yunfan> onlylove: 没办法 他们确实是大爷 你要是富二代 那当然是你大爷 可惜你不是
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后直接挂了
<yunfan> onlylove: 穷人就不要生公主病了嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没公主病
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不是受虐狂
<yunfan> onlylove: 等你有工作了再跟我说
<harajuku> yunfan: 英雄
<onlylove> yunfan: 无所谓，反正入职前就把自己当大爷的HR我不待见，入职之后你随便当大爷
<onlylove> yunfan: 拿销售的话讲，找工作也是销售，你给公司兜售你自己，你不能强卖，你遇到强买的你怎么想
<harajuku> 不应该是入职前不是同事所以大爷 入职后HR应该给我服务不能大爷么... 怎么反了?
<onlylove> 牛牛给adam的定义果然每次都得到验证
<onlylove> 入职之前都不平等，你指望之后平等？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 集显的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477657 使用i7-6700HQ的集显登录系统，发现关机和重启都会卡死，用NVIDIA的独显就没问题 zz: ttou — 2016-04-25 17:54
<onlylove> 我TM刚到北京的时候，阳光雨露那个公司，HR对我吹胡子瞪眼的，我投递的是linux sa，然后给我面试的是helpdesk，说是你要看市场需求，市场需要什么样的，你就去干啥样的
<onlylove> 滚你麻痹，我投递的是linux sa你咋不说呢，挂羊头卖狗肉还TM有理了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是快饿死的人有的买就行了 我出门一下 回来跟你说  不要离开
<onlylove> 我觉得就是阳光雨露这样的傻逼公司多了，所以才有了adam那样的想法
<onlylove> yunfan: 经济危机的时候资本家宁可把牛奶倒掉也不降价卖，为啥呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 阳光雨露是啥 从来没听说过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 联想旗下外包
<gebjgd> onlylove, 北漂啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 全国各地都有，虽然我确实是北漂
<darklighting_> 北漂 好吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04如何默认大光标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477658 大家好。安装了一个鼠标主题。发现默认比较小。于是用unity tweak ttool把鼠标调大。但是貌似不能记忆。每次注销或者重启又会变得很小。 由办法解决吗？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-04-25 18:08
<onlylove> darklighting_: 不好，但是如果你北漂，扣掉生活费用，扣掉保险，工资剩下的钱，比你在家赚到的，加上保险的总和都多，你怎么想，你是漂还是漂
<Mesopotamian> 看你要干嘛，漂有飘的不好
<darklighting_> onlylove, 我没本事，北京我飘不起来啊
<darklighting_> 哈哈
<darklighting_> 在北京三环买套房多少钱100平米的。。。。？
<onlylove> darklighting_: 如果你做it行业，不在苏锡常 杭州 成都这些地方，可以来
<onlylove> darklighting_: 大概没有你要求的，不过有的话，大概四百万
<darklighting_> oh 还行，偏贵吧。。。
<onlylove> darklighting_: 其他行业北漂待遇并不好
<darklighting_> 我是工人
<darklighting_> 所以没本事
<darklighting_> 哈哈哈哈
<darklighting_> 一夜千条路，天明卖豆腐。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 壕
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不是壕，这频道经过认证的壕，只有adam一个
<gebjgd> onlylove, 承认
<onlylove> gebjgd: 也许有更多，但是那要问大象了
<happyaron> onlylove: 三环100平400万请联系我
<darklighting_> happyaron, lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 涨价了？也对，我记得使馆区那边60左右就300
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这才是真壕
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不，这不是真壕，这是二道贩子，准备检漏
<gebjgd> LOL
<darklighting_> 哈哈哈
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他400买进，就赚了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我都没钱买
<onlylove> gebjgd: 借钱买，再卖掉
<gebjgd> onlylove, 借不到
<onlylove> gebjgd: 银行
<happyaron> onlylove: 讲这些有毛用，学学当当壕，努力工作
<onlylove> happyaron: 我连工作都没啊
<gebjgd> happyaron, 他那样的真是少数
<onlylove> happyaron: 蛋蛋壕那是靠忽悠的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你失业了？
<darklighting_> 你们看不起工人吗？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你还在这挑三拣四
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不会啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我挑三拣四毛
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没挑啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 好久了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我总不能坑你，坑了别人就坑了
<happyaron> onlylove: 比不起当当壕，给你机会的HR就是爷
<onlylove> happyaron: 就冲这句话，你一边玩去
<happyaron> :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 把你当爷，还真当自己是爷了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 给你点颜料，你还开染坊了？
<darklighting_> 。。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那你怎么活得
<gebjgd> onlylove, 高手
<darklighting_> 牛
<gebjgd> happyaron, 阿蓉 要有风度些
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不要欺负穷苦的孩子
<darklighting_> 这是咋啦。。。
<darklighting_> 咱们工人有力量
<darklighting_> ！！！
<gebjgd> darklighting_, 才不信你是个工人
<darklighting_> gebjgd, 为啥不信
<darklighting_> ？
<gebjgd> darklighting_, 技术工人也是工人？
<darklighting_> gebjgd, 工人就是工人，包含技术工！
<darklighting_> :)
<darklighting_> 谁说这个世界公平，富人没资格看不起穷人，你们说是不。。。
<darklighting_> 到吃饭点了。。。。 我都快吃晚饭了，大家吃了吗。？
<darklighting_> 看来都去吃饭了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 早吃完了
<darklighting_> :)
<IsoaSFlus> 话说刚才发生了什么...
<darklighting_> nothing
<darklighting_> 谁能预知未来？
<IsoaSFlus> 软件测试是干啥的
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • GTK 升级到 3.20 破坏了大量现有主题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477661 Code: $ dpkg -l | grep libgtk-3-0 ii  libgtk-3-0:amd64                      3.20.3-1                            amd64        GTK+ graphical user interface library 结果如附件图所示 Screenshot_2016-04-25_20-09-11
<^k^>  ─> .png zz: vickycq — 2016-04-25 20:12
<Myhabit_> 有人吗
<ubrl> Myhabit_:点点点.  20:41
<Myhabit_> linux新手  light table怎么弄
<Myhabit_> sudo apt-get gnome-panel --no-install-recommends
<biubiubiu> Myhabit_: light table是啥？
<biubiubiu> panel？
<abc_> biubiubiu: 可能是想表达轻量级桌面？
<biubiubiu> abc_: 哦
<biubiubiu> abc_: linux桌面sucks
<abc_> biubiubiu: <(=┘￣Д￣)┘╧═╧
 * abc_ 用的好好的
<biubiubiu> 。。。
<youzi> 有人吗
<ubrl> youzi:点点点.  21:09
<ulot0> 有
<ulot0> 再不过来他就要踢人了
<youzi> 怎么在文件中建立源程序啊
<ulot0> 什么意思？
<youzi> 编程
<youzi> 刚学
<ulot0> 16.04的IRC看起来舒服多了
<youzi> 是啊
<youzi> 简单多了
<ulot0> 自已写代码呀
<youzi> 是啊，我写了源程序
<ulot0> ubrl
<ubrl> ulot0,
<youzi> 最简单的
<ulot0> ubrl
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你在干嘛
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  21:12
<ulot0> youzi, 你写的就是源程序啊
<youzi> 对啊
<youzi> 怎么弄到文件中去
<youzi> 书上是这样说的
<ulot0> 你是要捆绑吗
<youzi> 对
<ulot0> 弄到文件中是什么意思
<youzi> 谁知道
<ulot0> ubot9,
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 我知道你又在休息
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你是睡神
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你怎么不会说话了？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  21:15
<ulot0> ubrl, 谁把你玩坏了吗？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> 谁把ubrl玩坏了？
<youzi> irc能发截图么
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统升级完后进不了桌面。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477663 系统升级完后进不了桌面。进入命令，输入startx 桌面变成如图片那样，怎么解决？ zz: qzjackie — 2016-04-25 21:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • nautilus terminal等菜单无法显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477664 16.04 自带的程序 nautilus terminal gedit 菜单根本显示不出来 全局或者设定在标题栏 都无法显示 但是firefox可以 sudo运行gedit就正常了 注销重新登录也正常了 但是重启又不行了 zz: abjls — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 4-25 21:44
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统升级了，进不了桌面。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477665 系统升级了进不了桌面。进入命令，输入 startx 桌面变成如图片那样。要怎么解决。 zz: qzjackie — 2016-04-25 21:46
<ulot0> youzi, 似乎不能，
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统升级了，进不了桌面。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477667 系统升级了进不了桌面。进入命令，输入 startx 桌面变成如图片那样。要怎么解决。 zz: qzjackie — 2016-04-25 21:51
<youzi> c语言源代码怎么运行
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统升级了，进不了桌面。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477669 系统升级了进不了桌面。进入命令，输入 startx 桌面变成如图片那样。要怎么解决。 zz: qzjackie — 2016-04-25 21:54
<youzi> 百度
<youzi> 我也不知道
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 简单地测了下zswap，对系统性能的提升确实有帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477670 环境： Xubunbu 14.04.4 LTS 64-bit 使用同一台物理电脑，测试在相同的硬件环境中进行。 由于笔记本内存有12GB，测试起来不太方便，也不想拆内存，所以开机机时，在内核中临
<ulot0> youzi, 你要编译啊
<ulot0> 编译成可执行文件
<youzi> 是啊
<youzi> 就是不会
<ulot0> 百度搜C语言如何编译成可执行文件
<ulot0> 或者到youtube看教程
<youzi> 百度是过了，我还是看下教程
<ulot0> 写完了编译很简单啊，就这么几步
<ulot0> 点菜单就可以完成吧
<ulot0> 这里有个onlylove似乎是搞开发的，问问他
<youzi> gedit我用的是
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu移动应用开发 • 求助：ubuntu sdk创建emulator失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477671 创建emulator时遇到如下问题，请大家帮助 Creating new emulator instance. Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json : dial tcp: lookup system-image.ubuntu.com on 127.0.1.1:53: server misbehaving Search configured emulator i
<^k^>  ─> nstances. Detecting device.. zz: lgl88911 — 2016-04-25 22:21
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电脑启动网络连接问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477672 在14.04的时候，在系统登陆界面还没有输入密码，电脑就自动连上网络的 现在的16.04LTS，在系统登陆界面，还没有输入密码的时候就读取了桌面壁纸，但网络不自动连上了，能改成不输
<^k^>  ─> 入系统登陆密码就自动连上网络吗？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-25 22:25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 Unity 转装 gnome 后输入法不能用，求帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477673 如题，我装了 gnome 后，进入 gnome 一切正常，只是本来 有输入法用的，到了 gnome 就失效了，fcitx 也存在，折腾好久输入法都不出来。请问我是要重新安装输入法吗？ zz: w33
<^k^>  ─> 2144871 — 2016-04-25 22:36
<ulot0> 我有个严肃的问题向大家请教：我女朋友最近在欺骗我，她总是晚上和别人出去，很晚才坐出租回来，又不开到门口。我偷看过她手机，结果她大发雷霆。有一天晚上她出门，我骑着摩托车藏在街边拐角等着看谁来接她。结果我发现摩托车漏油，请问下，这车我刚买了一年，这个漏油问题保修吗？
<youzi>  [ulot0]可以
<luca333> .
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 我的分区是这样规划的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477679 系统安装在 120G 固态硬盘上面，分区划分是这样的，仅供参考 Code: 分区大小和挂载点 [/boot/efi EFI 256M][/ 32G][/home 80G] xx.png 分区采用 gpt 格式 启动支持 UEFI secure boot 但是为了加载第三方
<^k^>  ─> 驱动，比如vbox驱动，nvidia显卡驱动，我需要禁用 bootloader的UEFI secure boot zz: ptpt52 — 2016-0 …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • envy4-1220tx安装ubuntu失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477680 我的本子是HP的envy4-1220tx ，预装的是win8,后来升级到了win10，后来因为工作需要需要装linux，然后下载了ubuntu进行安装　，在安装的时候提示找不到硬盘，我之前安装win7的时候也提示找不到硬盘，
<^k^>  ─> 但是win7安装过程中有一个加载硬盘驱动的过程，而安装ubuntu的时候不知道如何操作，也 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎么更改tty7的桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477682 用的Lubuntu，注销选了个openbox，登录进桌面后什么都不显示，终端用快捷键也调不出来，怎么改回lxde?在tty2装了个xubuntu-desktop，但是好像只有tty2能用xface4，怎么指定tty7的桌面？ zz: sluding — 2016-04-2
<^k^>  ─> 6 10:24
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=525029365420&scm=1007.12697.30571.0&pvid=4d2a3fc6-1084-4a66-a64b-f91c82bf10af&skuId=3124693747569
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ WSKEN苹果IPHONE6S磁性充电线IPAD5/6磁吸数据线PLUS磁性充电器-tmall.com天猫
<NoMoney> MangHuoEr: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw690/59531d93gw1f39vzgszujj20qo0qowla.jpg
 * M02 招20个java工程师.
<yuning> M02, MangHuoEr, http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/495907.htm
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 突破天际超级辣！通用电气不务正业推出10^32 Kelvin辣酱_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<yuning> shengyao, http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/495907.htm
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • strip 命令去除目标文件中的符号表，调试符号表，减少程序的大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477684 如题，去除调试信息： strip -d input_file 具体用法如下： strip -h Usage: strip <option(s)> in-file(s) Removes symbols and sections from files The options are: -I --input-target=<
<^k^>  ─> bfdname> Assume input file is in format <bfdname> -O --output-target=<bfdname> Create an output file in format <bfdna …
<M02> java开发啊, 谁来啊
<M02> 招java开发啊
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu-gnome16.04 无法用键盘输入密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477685 ubuntu-gnome16.04 无法用键盘输入密码 小键盘指示灯亮了，还是还是方向键功能 用键盘输入密码，都是密码错误，只能用虚拟键盘输入，密码才会真确 zz: shengjian.lin — 2016-04-26 13:17
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 双拼出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477686 我用双拼，在fcitx的双拼方案中选择了用户指定后，输入法就看不见了，折腾了半天，该如何是好？ zz: tang.zhe — 2016-04-26 14:36
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 软件安装脚本问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477687 Code: #!/bin/sh sudo apt update echo "安装输入法" sudo apt install fcitx-table-wbpy echo "安装图片视频处理软件" sudo apt install kolourpaint sudo apt install kazam sudo apt install shutter 上面代码是一个简单的软件安装脚本，有的软件在
<nyfair> 没意思，这频道现在都是一堆大忽悠当op
<sulit> 问一下，kernel开发者一般用什么工具调试内核
<sulit> 我知道是gdb
<sulit> 应该有一系列工具吧
<sulit> 比如改了内核之后不至于，来回重启机器，直接用qemu可以测试吗？
<sulit> 还是有其他调试流程之类的
<sulit> 今天天气不好吗？
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu的正确发音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477688 via: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how- ... -correctly zz: kashu — 2016-04-26 17:13
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 华硕Y481L，ubuntu16.04触摸板问题，求助！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477689 synaptics 已安装，且是最新版。 找不到 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 文件。 试过下面这些类似的命令： modprobe psmouse 还是无法使用触摸板，拿掉鼠标，什么也不能干 ，求大神指导解决。
<^k^>  ─> zz: BlueAtom — 2016-04-26 19:08
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 山西农业大学报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477690 山西农业大学的进来吧。 zz: Magic_Zero — 2016-04-26 20:15
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 请问 Ubuntu touch 支持 MHL 吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477691 魅族 pro5 用的是三星的 cpu，而 MHL 是三星推出的技术，如果 ubuntu 版的 pro5 不支持 MHL 的话，原因在 ubuntu 吧？ zz: Hello World! — 2016-04-26 21:13
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04系统升级到16.04后桌面就进不了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477692 ubuntu14.04系统升级到16.04后桌面就进不了。进入命令输入 startx 桌面就变成了如图片那样要怎么解决？ zz: qzjackie — 2016-04-26 21:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • libreoffice里writer里对话框个别汉字为黑色方块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477694 弹出的对话框都有这个毛病，改成英文也一样。 都是个别字显示成黑色方块。没有找到解决方法。 zz: zxwmail — 2016-04-26 21:31
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • mariadb-common和mysql-common  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477698 发行版：16.04 软件：mariadb-common bugs:dpkg: error processing package mysql-common (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mariadb-common: mariadb-co
<^k^>  ─> mmon depends on mysql-common (>= 5.6.25); however: Package mysql-common is not configured yet. dpkg: error processing …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox里，这几个服务什么作用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477699 VirtualBox里的这4个服务分别是什么作用？ 哪些是可以不需要开机自启动的？ Code: vboxautostart-service vboxballoonctrl-service vboxdrv vboxweb-service zz: kashu — 2016-04-26 22:19
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox里，这几个服务什么作用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477699 VirtualBox里的这4个服务分别是什么作用？ 哪些是可以不需要开机自启动的？ Code: vboxautostart-service vboxballoonctrl-service vboxdrv vboxweb-service Code: 操作系统：Xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64-bit VBox版本： k
<^k^>  ─> ashu:/tmp/linux$ dpkg -s virtualbox-5.0 | grep ^Ver Version: 5.0.18-106667~Ubuntu~trusty zz: kashu — 2016-04-26 22: …
<youzi> wendu.c:5:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]
<youzi>  main()  这个提示什么意思哦
<youzi> wendu.c:5:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]
<youzi>  main()  这个提示什么意思
<youzi> 为什么都不说话
<cherrot> youzi: ?
<nairwolf> Hi, I would like to write chinese on my comupter, which chinese input method do you use ? fcitx ?
<nairwolf> (I'm not a chinese speaker by the way)
<nairwolf> Hi, I would like to write chinese on my comupter, which chinese input method do you use ? fcitx ?
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 投票：微软支持Linux后会让你更喜欢Windows吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477705 这是MakeTechEasier发起的网络投票（有4个选项） 感兴趣可以在这里「投票」或「查看投票结果」： https://www.maketecheasier.com/microsoft-supporting-linux-poll/ 中文翻译： 微软支持Linux后会让你
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-27
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 写了一个可以显示股票、基金行情，计算当前盈亏的小脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477706 可以显示所选股票、基金当前的行情，以及根据自己的份额自动计算当前盈亏额。 但是并没有实时动态显示的功能，更没有交易功能。 所有数据
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 升级到16.04，adnroid源码不能编译了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477707 之前是15.10，编译android源码是成功的，后来更新到16.04，就不能成功编译了，直接安装16.0，也不能成功编译，都是提示这个： prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/host/x86_64-linux-glibc2.11-4.6//x86_64-linux/bin/ld: er
<^k^>  ─> ror: out/host/linux-x86/obj32/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libnativehelper_intermediates/JniInvocation.o: unsupported reloc 43 ag …
<NoName`> cherrot: 兔兔
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 这bug有人管没  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477709 zz: qy117121 — 2016-04-27 11:02
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 更新到16.04后STEAM启动报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477710 2016-04-27 11-33-56屏幕截图.png 目前不影响使用，就是担心啊 zz: shaodon24 — 2016-04-27 11:31
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • sublime text 3反应非常慢的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477711 我ubuntu 15.10安装了ppa源中的sublime text 3，点击使用卡的不行，主要现象是打开一个文档，点击键盘半天才在编辑器内出现这个字符，请问是怎么回事，要调整什么东西么？ zz:
<^k^>  ─> sh42 — 2016-04-27 12:07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04怎么找不到中文输入法了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477712 以前14.04一直用的是sunpinyin，新装了16.04，发现输入法里中文只有一个孤单单的chinese，输入法都没了？ zz: 21grams — 2016-04-27 12:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助，时间菜单栏显示两个”月“字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477713 如下图： 2016-04-27 12-43-26屏幕截图.png 使用ubuntu16.04lts 不显示星期时，就是正常的，只有一个“月”，有解决办法吗？ zz: 碧羽宣 — 2016-04-27 12:41
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<WhiteAdd`> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<ooOO_OOoo> WhiteAdd`: 频道壕早
<Nox_> 好多人
<WhiteAddBlack> ooOO_OOoo: 去贵司面试了. 下午两点.
<WhiteAddBlack> ooOO_OOoo: 合作愉快.
<ooOO_OOoo> WhiteAddBlack: 握手
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新手求助 安装软件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477714 输入 sudo dpkg -i sogoupinyin_2.0.0.0072_i386.deb 但是显示的是 归档sogoupinyin_2.0.0.0072_i386 dpkg:错误处理。黛比(安装): 不能访问归档:没有这样的文件或目录 时遇到错误的处理: sogoupinyin_2.0.0.0072_i386.deb 在
<^k^>  ─> 终端进入那个deb文件所在的目录 请问下怎么进入 deb文件啊 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-04-27 13:27
 * harajuku 不敢重启firefox了, vimperator下周才兼容46...
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 恩.
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 你这nick...
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 我记得fx说过, fx升级之后不重启会有未知错误发生
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 这个nick是不是非常有槽点
 * WhiteAddBlack brb
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 牛牛, 问你个git问题
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 我现在有两个git tree, 一个是ubuntu的kernel, 一个是upstream的kernel
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: ubuntu的kernel是早先从upstream里面fork出来然后自己maintain的. upstream kernel是最新的, 但是呢, 没有commit的history. 怎么做rebase啊
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 为什么没有history?
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 这个upstream的kernel是一个soc厂商给的
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: soc厂商不给history, 只给了一个最新版.
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 那还rebase个啥? 文件覆盖算了
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 那我们的patch啊, 修改啊, 就没了啊?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 终端为何不能自动填充了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477716 16.04的tab键不好用了。。。 zz: tang.zhe — 2016-04-27 14:14
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 退回到fork的那个点, 覆盖, 写个commit, 然后git rebase ubuntu/master
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 不知道哪个点fork的呢?
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: ubuntu这个还是有记录的
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 太多了, 成吨的commit...
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 还有个难点, 后来我们ubuntu的kernel merge了很多上游的patchset, 然后soc厂家也merge了很多
<harajuku> harajuku: 搜UBUNTU开头的那个?
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: dkms吧 LOL
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 然后rebase的时候, 那些patchset又会被apply一次
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 然后就是各种冲突
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 这个驱动很活跃?
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 我都能想到, 这个工作, 得解决几万个conflicts...
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 不是驱动, 是整个soc的kernel
<harajuku> 开发很活跃?
<harajuku> 卧槽... 那rebase个毛啊
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 目前来看, 好像是的.
<harajuku> 你rebase完干嘛?
<harajuku> upstream?
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 做个测试然后扔掉
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 明白了, 你boss想用新内核
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 是的.
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 跟他说"我选择狗带"
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 别闹, 自己选的公司, 含着泪也要修好
<WhiteAddBlack> cc jzheng
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 扔给hwe cc a16g
<harajuku> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/hackathon.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu 黑客松北京站 5 月开启 · LinuxTOY
<harajuku> 可以围观么?
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 别cc a16g, 应该cc ypwong
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 0_0 竟然在
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 应该是, 我覆盖之后回到ubuntu/master里面, 然后rebase
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 如果是覆盖之后rebase到ubuntu/master, 那么就是apply一个巨大patch...
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 你说的是rebase谁?
<harajuku> 有历史的就一个, 你还能rebase谁...
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 恩...
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 再head rebase到 fork+覆盖的分支
<WhiteAddBlack> s/再/在/
<harajuku> WhiteAddBlack: 丢掉了ubuntu的改动了吧
<harajuku> ?
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 不能丢啊
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 丢了整个系统就起不来了啊
<harajuku> 覆盖掉的时候应该没有ubuntu的改动, 所以是fork的那一点啊
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 对啊, 然后应该回到master去做rebase到 fork + 覆盖的那个commit吧
 * WhiteAddBlack 电话
<harajuku> 做不到fork+覆盖, 所以得先覆盖
<harajuku> 覆盖就丢了改动
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • UBUNTU 16.04 安装好后只有一壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477717 UBUNTU 16.04 安装好后只有一壁纸，重装几次皆是如此，装UBUNKIN也是一样。为何如此…… UBUNTU 快要倒闭了 zz: kf0124 — 2016-04-27 14:29
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 恩, 我们说叉了, 不过我明白你的意思了.
<harajuku> 那就好, momo
<harajuku> 其实我的意思是这个事儿真搞不来...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • UBUNTU 16.04 安装好后只有一壁纸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477718 UBUNTU 16.04 安装好后只有一壁纸，重装几次皆是如此，装UBUNKIN也是一样。为何如此…… UBUNTU 快要倒闭了？？ zz: kf0124 — 2016-04-27 14:31
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 这还用你说, 我早就知道这东西有多难
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 但是, 有啥办法呢?
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 环境就这么艰苦
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 我又没办法辞职
<harajuku> 哦弥陀佛
<WhiteAddBlack> harajuku: 主要是, 改动是为了让phone能跑起来, 丢一个就没法用了...
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: momo
 * MangHuoEr 求送个 iphone
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 买呗
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 报名了没? 磨叽侠?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 穷没钱
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 信用卡啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 最近想买的东西太多
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 才六千, 不信你没钱
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 这个月卡爆了，下个月再说吧
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 昨天过了科目一
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 租房一下子付了 5 个月的钱
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 豪气
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 壕气
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 押一付3不是
 * harajuku 押一付一路过
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 四室的冰箱不够用我还郁闷呢
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你做饭?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你是白条免费分期
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我没那优惠啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 买个小的, 办公室那种
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 对啊，做饭啊，我租房就是为了做饭啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 以前的地方没有厨房来着
 * MangHuoEr 求推荐静音冰箱 ~~
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 海尔的就不错, 只要不插电绝对一点声音都没有
<MangHuoEr> yuning: ...
<harajuku> yuning: 赞美
<MangHuoEr> yuning: 黑的漂亮
 * harajuku afk
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • win7+ubuntu双系统出现了这种问题，请问要怎么恢复？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477719 zz: yuyedefeng — 2016-04-27 14:59
<Weixiao> hi, all有对mysql有研究的吗？帮我看个问题吧，https://www.v2ex.com/t/274802#reply1 谢谢啦
<ubrl> ⇪ f: mysql 中的最后一页达不到 limit 的要求，查询变得奇慢无比，求问为什么啊？ - V2EX
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7+ubuntu双系统手欠在win7打开分区，结果开机就成这样了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477720 请问下要怎么解决啊 zz: yuyedefeng — 2016-04-27 15:18
 * harajuku back
<huntxu> harajuku: 蛋壕有啥好事
<harajuku> huntxu: 咩
<harajuku> huntxu: 你有啥好事?
<huntxu> 没啊
<harajuku> huntxu: 那有没有什么坏事?
<huntxu> harajuku: 凌晨起来看了半场欧冠比中超闷算不算坏事
<huntxu> 还好有哈特
<harajuku> huntxu: 也就哈特那一下是亮点...
<huntxu> 两下
<harajuku> oo
 * harajuku 困
<huntxu> 原来没有C罗皇马连曼城都踢不过
<huntxu> 其实场面55开
<gebjgd> 好久没见到阿当了
<harajuku> gebjgd: 白胖萌你好
<huntxu> 德国佬你那难民多吗
<gebjgd> harajuku, 老改名
<gebjgd> harajuku, 李老板什么时候开公司i
<harajuku> gebjgd: 这个名字用半年了都
<gebjgd> harajuku, 啥意思？
<harajuku> gebjgd: 地名
<gebjgd> huntxu, 你问了好几遍了 没见到几个
<gebjgd> harajuku, 跟我学
<huntxu> 我有问好几遍吗
<gebjgd> harajuku, 骗到妹子了么
<huntxu> gebjgd: 记错人了吧
<harajuku> gebjgd: 散了都
<gebjgd> harajuku, 你是打算阅女无数么
<harajuku> 哦弥陀佛
<harajuku> 准备出家
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于16.04无线上网认证的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477721 我公司wifi都需要使用自己的域帐号下载CA证书和私钥才可使用，之前12.04使用正常，wifi授权使用TLS，身份是域帐号，CA证书.cer文件，私钥是.p12文件。 升级到16.04之后，之前导出的私钥认不
<^k^>  ─> 出来了，是新系统有什么变化吗？ 请大神指点，小弟是小白 zz: spreadtrum — 2016-04-27 15:51
<huntxu> harajuku: 龙泉寺可好
<gebjgd> harajuku, 这么年轻就虚了？
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 出吧
<gebjgd> huntxu, 我是被人问烦了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 求超度
<gebjgd> huntxu, 总共就没见到几个 不过超市有的时候能看到
<gebjgd> huntxu, 但是我还以为是难民 结果能说德语
<huntxu> 也许是报新东方学了德语
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 死了的才求超度吧。。。
<huntxu> 活着的大概只能求度？
<gebjgd> harajuku, 现在macos 用上手了么
<gebjgd> harajuku, 还是已经被你格式化上debian了
<huntxu> harajuku: 送我吧，我正打算学写iphone app
<harajuku> gebjgd: 成天待在ssh和firefox里, 凑合用
<gebjgd> harajuku, 好有毅力
<harajuku> huntxu: iOS都夕阳产业了... 人员大量饱和, 前两年一股脑去学iOS, 都抓瞎了现在
<huntxu> harajuku: 技多不压身啊，行走江湖
<Nox_> IOS至少比安卓好。毕竟IOS的生态好挣钱得多。
<gebjgd> huntxu, 必须android开发
<gebjgd> huntxu, 需求大
<gebjgd> huntxu, 未来是android的天下
<huntxu> gebjgd: 我快要把我的android扔了
<Nox_> 说安卓好的真是业内人士么？其次，你注意了，即便安卓占有量再高，挣钱依然不好挣。
<Nox_> 安卓的生态注定了挣钱不好整。打算当廉价码农请做安卓。
<harajuku> Android只是不适合freelancer而已
<gebjgd> Nox_, 谁说的 国外做android很吃香
<Nox_> 问题是你在国内。没有GOOGLE PLAY
<Nox_> 而只有各种市场。
<huntxu> 问题是他真在国外 lol
<Nox_> 要做安卓挣钱也有路子，不过都太野，也太烂。如果希望认真挣钱，挣得四平八稳，IOS肯定好很多。
<huntxu> harajuku: ios也不适合啊
<WhiteAddBlack> huntxu: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41446447/answer/95621688?from=profile_answer_card
<ubrl> WhiteAddBlack: ⇪ 为什么 2016 年北京地区 iOS 开发工作这么难找？ - 姚冬的回答 - 知乎
<huntxu> harajuku: 大公司的app一堆in app purchase，个人的哪有一堆圈钱手法
<Nox_> http://www.lagou.com/jobs/list_iOS?px=default&city=%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC#filterBox
<harajuku> Nox_: 先把Google Play, iOS写对再讨论...
<ubrl> Nox_: ⇪ 找工作-互联网招聘求职网-拉勾网
<huntxu> WhiteAddBlack: 我又没想过找工作啊...
<gebjgd> 国内it必须学李老板
<Nox_> GOOGLE PLAY里面依旧很乱。
<Nox_> LINUX的粉丝一般都喜欢安卓多一些。再加上GOOGLE情怀。
<harajuku> Nox_: 大小写!
<huntxu> WhiteAddBlack: 我只是看我老婆早上起来就在那里刷朋友圈觉得很不好，想要弄个什么改掉她这样的习惯
<harajuku> Linux, Google
<huntxu> linux, google
<Nox_> 我用得计算器上网，没有大小写切换，简练。
<Nox_> 见谅。
 * huntxu 拒绝大写
<Nox_> LINUX, GOOGLE, ZHI YOU DA XIE, JIQI CHA JING.
<alvin_rxg> Nox_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *AY;*x<Lc*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Nox_> 这不是ANDROID和IOS之争。挣钱吃饭不要有太多情怀。个人观点。
<harajuku> Nox_: iOS 最近就业形势确实极其糟糕
<happyaron> harajuku: 会不会是前面两年太疯狂
<Nox_> 这就是小马过河了。
<Nox_> 反正拉钩上机会依然很多。
<huntxu> happyaron: 风投的钱烧得差不多了，公司自己挣不到
<happyaron> huntxu: 是这个意思
<harajuku> 最近大家都在说, 看招聘网站没用, 更何况拉钩这种
<happyaron> huntxu: 但是却有一大堆人投身到这行
<Nox_> 不过说归说，最好的玩法肯定是Cordova 这样的hybird app。
<Nox_> 不过要真正驾驭好Cordova这种东西，其实需要同时精通android和iOS的某些东西。所以门槛也不低。
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助 bash上 如何得到一个程序运行的时间 和 使用过程中的最大内存 求大神们不吝赐教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477722 时间最好精确到毫秒。。我使用time 命令只能得到单位是秒 的时间 求高手不吝赐教！！！ zz: why930908 — 2016-04-27 16:17
<Nox_> 不过要真正驾驭好Cordova这种东西，其实需要同时熟悉甚至精通android和iOS的相关技术。所以门槛也不低。
<huntxu> happyaron: 不过游戏梗玩得好还是能圈到钱的
<happyaron> huntxu: 嗯，风投也不是没钱了，只是不那么疯了
<happyaron> huntxu: 但那些量产的码工就悲剧了
<Nox_> 量产的码农任何情况下都悲剧。
<Nox_> 都会觉得工作不好找。
<happyaron> Nox_: 前两年还行
<Nox_> 工资不给力。
<happyaron> Nox_: 至少比现在好
<Nox_> 好吧。关于现在iOS或者android找工作的差异确实无能为力回答。毕竟不是HR或者猎头。
<Nox_> 但是就个人经验而言。iOS挣钱比android容易太多了。或许这也只能代表少数人的看法。但我身边的情况是这样的。
<WhiteAddBlack> <Nox_> LINUX的粉丝一般都喜欢安卓多一些。再加上GOOGLE情怀。   <---   有数据支撑嘛?
<Nox_> 无数据支撑。那么目前iOS找工作难的问题有数据支撑么？
<WhiteAddBlack> Nox_: 有啊, 我贴了啊
<Nox_> 我只能以熟悉的人作为例子。反正身边很多 GOOGLE粉和LINUX粉对安卓的情怀那是杠杠的。
<happyaron> Nox_: 我是职业Linux相关的人员，我用iOS
<Nox_> 你那算哪门子的数据支撑？就跟这会儿咱们的聊天一样。无非就是一些讨论而已。
<huntxu> 装个安卓市场然后讲情怀
<happyaron> 只能举我自己这个反例
<Nox_> 数据支撑应该是最近各大招聘网站的iOS求职人员简历投递量，面试量，成功率，平均工资等等分析报告吧？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 壕
<happyaron> gebjgd: 才怪
<gebjgd> happyaron, 身份的象征  我这样的屌丝都用联想手机
<gebjgd> happyaron, XD
<WhiteAddBlack> Nox_: 我贴的链接里面有数据支撑啊
<MangHuoEr> ios 好啊
<huntxu> gebjgd: 居然不是华为
<gebjgd> huntxu, 联想便宜啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你才是壕，我这种没有效率就不好生存的人，过不起用Android的低效慢生活
<WhiteAddBlack> Nox_: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41446447/answer/95534816
<ubrl> WhiteAddBlack: ⇪ 为什么 2016 年北京地区 iOS 开发工作这么难找？ - 王川川的回答 - 知乎
<gebjgd> happyaron, 国内安卓必须翻墙 否则没法用
<WhiteAddBlack> Nox_: 这是一个在线招聘网站给的数据.
<MangHuoEr> happyaron: 话说有啥 todo list 的应用推荐^ 记性不行了
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: Notes
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: google keep, wunderlist
<Nox_> 好吧。确实有数据支撑。刚才没看到。
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 一般记不住的都是不需要记住的
<huntxu> 知道这一点，什么todo list都是浮云
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 还是有的
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 说明你没意思到其实那件事情不重要
<huntxu> 意识
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: ...
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 渣
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 啊
<WhiteAddBlack> roylez: 朕要批阅奏折了, 你先退下吧, 小左子
 * WhiteAddBlack 坐等扎西回复 "渣"
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 左子
<huntxu> 为什么不是乐子
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣，冬天到了么
<renqinghe> 国内的rom都是安卓，不是Android
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本实现远程登录的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477724 事情是这样的： 我想用shell脚本，实现自动的远程登录。但是呢，我需要登陆很多个。 希望能在同一个终端窗口的多个标签实现。。但是目前只能每个终端实现一个登录。（spwan expect的方式）
<^k^>  ─> 不知道怎么实现多标签的方式。 请问哪位知道？望不吝赐教！谢谢！ zz: w0z1y — 2016-04- …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本实现远程登录的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477725 事情是这样的： 我想用shell脚本，实现自动的远程登录。但是呢，我需要登陆很多个。 希望能在同一个终端窗口的多个标签实现。。但是目前只能每个终端实现一个登录。（spwan expect的方式）
<^k^>  ─> 不知道怎么实现多标签的方式。 请问哪位知道？望不吝赐教！谢谢！ zz: w0z1y — 2016-04- …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本实现远程登录的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477726 事情是这样的： 我想用shell脚本，实现自动的远程登录。但是呢，我需要登陆很多个。 希望能在同一个终端窗口的多个标签实现。。但是目前只能每个终端实现一个登录。（spwan expect的方式）
<^k^>  ─> 不知道怎么实现多标签的方式。 请问哪位知道？望不吝赐教！谢谢！ zz: w0z1y — 2016-04- …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本实现远程登录的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477727 事情是这样的： 我想用shell脚本，实现自动的远程登录。但是呢，我需要登陆很多个。 希望能在同一个终端窗口的多个标签实现。。但是目前只能每个终端实现一个登录。（spwan expect的方式）
<^k^>  ─> 不知道怎么实现多标签的方式。 请问哪位知道？望不吝赐教！谢谢！ zz: w0z1y — 2016-04- …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本实现远程登录的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477728 事情是这样的： 我想用shell脚本，实现自动的远程登录。但是呢，我需要登陆很多个。 希望能在同一个终端窗口的多个标签实现。。但是目前只能每个终端实现一个登录。（spwan expect的方式）
<^k^>  ─> 不知道怎么实现多标签的方式。 请问哪位知道？望不吝赐教！谢谢！ zz: w0z1y — 2016-04- …
<gebjgd> renqinghe, 有国际版的
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本实现远程登录的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477729 事情是这样的： 我想用shell脚本，实现自动的远程登录。但是呢，我需要登陆很多个。 希望能在同一个终端窗口的多个标签实现。。但是目前只能每个终端实现一个登录。（spwan expect的方式
<^k^>  ─> ） 不知道怎么实现多标签的方式。 请问哪位知道？望不吝赐教！谢谢！ zz: w0z1y — 2016-04 …
<WhiteAddBlack> yuning: .
<yuning> WhiteAddBlack, agnes b 双肩包听说过否?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04gnome主题输入法在哪里？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477730 [img]/home/zzhua/文档/11.png[/img] ubuntu16.04 gnome 主题那个输入法不知在哪里？帮忙找一找？ zz: zzhua1623 — 2016-04-27 18:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑的谎言 : 有个老实人,他不会撒谎,于是想让村里一个最会撒谎的人教他撒谎。那个会撒谎的人教了他一个多月之后,叫这个老实人说一句谎话。你知道那个老实人说了什么吗? 他说:"嘿嘿！告诉你,我是个哑巴！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • do-release-upgrade 升级失败，请各位大侠帮忙！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477731 今天查看mail，里面有一封提示升级的邮件，所以就使用do-release-upgrade命令进行了升级，但一直提示一个依赖未安装，错误如下： Code: Reading cache Checking package manager Reading p
<^k^>  ─> ackage lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Required depends is not installed The …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 无线网卡怎么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477733 当时装14.04时就无线网卡很麻烦，后来搞定之后正常使用 现在16.04了，还是一样的毛病，但是搞不定了。 1.开机以后，不能使用无线网卡。如果挂起一次，无线就好了 2.用了echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-28
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04耗内存多了啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477734 以前用14.04，开机后内存只占用约500M（比Win7大约少用500M左右吧），现在用16.04，开机后内存大约占用900~1000M，和Win7差不多了啊。 本来14.04下用Virtualbox装了XP，还挺方便的，内存占用不高，swap好像从
<^k^>  ─> 没用过。现在16.04下用Virtualbox、XP，内存就剩不下多少了，swap也用上了（好像最高一次40 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04耗内存多了啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477735 以前用14.04，开机后内存只占用约500M（比Win7大约少用500M左右吧），现在用16.04，开机后内存大约占用900~1000M，和Win7差不多了啊。 本来14.04下用Virtualbox装了XP，还挺方便的，内存占用不高，swap好像从
<^k^>  ─> 没用过。现在16.04下用Virtualbox、XP，内存就剩不下多少了，swap也用上了（好像最高一次40 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04耗内存多了啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477736 以前用14.04，开机后内存只占用约500M（比Win7大约少用500M左右吧），现在用16.04，开机后内存大约占用900~1000M，和Win7差不多了啊。 本来14.04下用Virtualbox装了XP，还挺方便的，内存占用不高，swap好像从
<^k^>  ─> 没用过。现在16.04下用Virtualbox、XP，内存就剩不下多少了，swap也用上了（好像最高一次40 …
<sulit> 早啊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04 apt update一直无法成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477737 换了好几个源，不管是哪个，到最后总是报writing data more than expected，这是什么原因？ zz: blackcat242 — 2016-04-28 9:36
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 如何在 Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 安裝及管理 Snap 套件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477740 http://www.howtogeek.com/252047/how-to- ... 16.04-lts/ How to Install and Manage Snap Packages on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 將在本主題一連串貼文 介紹 如何在 Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 安裝及管理 Snap 套件 歡迎共同參與 zz: polosh
<^k^>  ─> iao — 2016-04-28 11:28
<vipzrx> 我现在在win上使用thunderbird，升级到45之后，就不能显示邮件的内容了
<vipzrx> 一直提示loading
<vipzrx> qq邮箱也是这样，排除了强的问题
<^k^> 新  华中校区 • 臺灣的 Ubuntu 成員到訪  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477741 Hi, 如題。 7月12日至13日，到訪华中师范大学。 兩個全天在华中师范大学科学会堂開會，期望與华中师范大学及鄰近學校的 Ubuntu 使用者交流。 確切的時間，請連繫 mao AT lins.fju.edu.ＴＷ 結尾為 tw 據本論
<nongFuSpring> MangHuoEr: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/af4f403fgw1f3c2k5lspzj20gh0jnju0.jpg
<MangHuoEr> nongFuSpring: 那时候的人都瘦
<nongFuSpring> MangHuoEr: 恩....
<MangHuoEr> nongFuSpring: 那个小孩是怎么回事
<nongFuSpring> MangHuoEr: 计划生育, 只有一个孩子?
<MangHuoEr> 国家金质奖为啥会有个小孩
<MangHuoEr> 好吧
<nongFuSpring> MangHuoEr: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/cd0f352agw1f3bmlw8v2zj20du09u3zv.jpg
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 北京工业职业技术学院前来报道哦!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477742 刚刚注册的账号,linux学习之路漫长,希望可以和大家一起进步 zz: 先生说过我不笨 — 2016-04-28 14:17
<nongFuSpring> yuning: http://weibo.com/p/1001603969247373033618   是我没看懂还是她们真的太天真
<ubrl> nongFuSpring: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<harajuku> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSWlgeDdEgk
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ Greenplum Bits: Greenplum accessing S3 Data - YouTube
<harajuku> 做出了一点微小的贡献
<huntxu> harajuku: 这老外是谁
<harajuku> huntxu: 负责做视频展示的人吧
<harajuku> huntxu: doc guy I suppose
<huntxu> 看不懂
<harajuku> huntxu: 写文档的人, 我猜
<huntxu> 我说视频看不懂
<huntxu> 没说英文看不懂啊
<harajuku> huntxu: 就是我们的那个分布式数据库支持了从Amazon S3读数据而已
<huntxu> 不明觉厉
<huntxu> 不管怎么样，给蛋壕捧场都是没错的
<harajuku> huntxu: momo
<harajuku> huntxu: 憋说话 点赞
<harajuku> lol
<harajuku> huntxu: 这个feature目前只有我自己在做, 孤独
<huntxu> harajuku: 50k+remote的话请介绍给我，我愿意帮你
<harajuku> ... ....
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 牛蛋好棒!
<harajuku> nongFuSpring: 卧槽, 你又换名字
 * harajuku Prince - Lady Cab Driver
 * harajuku 不该在办公室听这个...
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 农夫三拳
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 名字如何?
<darklighting> 没钱怎么办？
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 去银行带宽啊
<nongFuSpring> 贷款
 * harajuku 同问
<darklighting> 如何拥有大笔自己的钱？
<darklighting> 如何免费挣钱？
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 贷过来就是你的了啊
<darklighting> nongFuSpring, 那不还得还？
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 谁说的?????!!!!!
<darklighting> nongFuSpring, 难道不用还吗？
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 为毛要换?
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 还得起?
<harajuku> darklighting: 你贷款到手买坦克啊!
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 不买啊
<harajuku> darklighting: 不还了
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 为毛要买坦克
<harajuku> darklighting: 因为你有坦克了
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 没玩过GTA?
 * harajuku 有坦克可以不还贷款
<darklighting> harajuku, 为啥说我有坦克？
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 坦克也tm不应一直开啊
<harajuku> nongFuSpring: 这是个段子 =,=
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 我知道啊
<harajuku> darklighting: 贷款到手买坦克
<darklighting> 为何？
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 买了坦克银行怕你, 就不用还钱了啊
 * harajuku 完美
<darklighting> nongFuSpring, 混蛋逻辑
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 跟 harajuku 说去.
<harajuku> 没事儿 我是混蛋 ~
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 李老板你太牛了, 认真讲  (崇拜脸
<harajuku> nongFuSpring: momo
<nongFuSpring> harajuku: 我决定了, 以后就叫你牛蛋了
<harajuku> ca
<darklighting> 没本事如何挣钱？
<nongFuSpring> darklighting: 投胎啊, 来生再挣
<darklighting> nongFuSpring, 你生猛
<darklighting> 穷啊
<harajuku> darklighting: 说正经的, 做点有意义的事情, 就不去想没钱的事儿了, 然后做有意义的事也会让你慢慢积累财富
<harajuku> 空想没用, 耽误时间
<darklighting> 畸形的社会，穷的太穷，富的太富
<darklighting> harajuku, 想想我啥都不会干
<harajuku> darklighting: 那就去学
<harajuku> darklighting: 你自己p都不会赖社会?
<darklighting> 学不会
<darklighting> 啥都学不会，废了
<QingFeng> oo
<QingFeng> harajuku: 你跟他较真干嘛...
<QingFeng> harajuku: 方法我早就告诉他了, 执行不执行就看他了.
<QingFeng> harajuku: 投胎绝对是个好办法, 万一变成富二代了呢?
<harajuku> QingFeng: 正经说几句而已 =,=
<alvin_rxg> 看你们讨论那么热烈的，话说平时下班了都在干嘛？
<darklighting> 说真的，我真心啥都不会
<QingFeng> darklighting: 投胎都不会?
<darklighting> 不会
<QingFeng> darklighting: 爬楼会吗?
<harajuku> 什么都不会的可以去当PM, 可以去创业
<darklighting> 会
 * harajuku 黑得漂亮
<huntxu> 创业不行
<huntxu> 创业至少得会说
<huntxu> 不过当PM是可以的
<harajuku> huntxu: momo
<darklighting> 啥是pm
<darklighting> ？
 * harajuku pull request提交了, 休息会儿, AFK
<QingFeng> huntxu: 当pm得会抄, 会ps
<QingFeng> huntxu: 还得脸皮厚
<QingFeng> huntxu: 你以为一般人做得了?
<huntxu> QingFeng: 果然老司机
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 豪要把钱贷给银行？
<QingFeng> harajuku: 昨天说的那个rebase, 1600+个patch, 搞定了.
<QingFeng> harajuku: 解决了一车的conflict
<MangHuoEr> QingFeng: 拜 git 巨巨
<QingFeng> harajuku: 请叫我, 首席变基工程湿 cc MangHuoEr
<^k^> MangHuoEr: ok QingFeng => 拜 git 巨巨
<QingFeng> yuning: ^^
 * Guest94292 
<harajuku> QingFeng: 卧槽 牛X
<QingFeng> harajuku: 请叫我, 首席变基工程湿 cc MangHuoEr
 * MangHuoEr 穷死了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 咋了?
<onlylove> 耶？能join了？谁给我unban了？
<onlylove> harajuku: 当当你今天见到nyfair牛牛没
<huntxu> onlylove: 你的封印解除了？
<onlylove> huntxu: 不知道谁给unban了
<onlylove> huntxu: 前几天去linuxba频道逛了下，那边热闹很多
<onlylove> huntxu: 不过有个坏处就是，bot成群
<huntxu> onlylove: 不就是水多么。。。
<huntxu> 不就是这个频道几年前的样子么
<huntxu> 天天水多到爆
<onlylove> huntxu: 嘛，irc不久就是吹水的地方嘛
<onlylove> 是这频道几年前的样子，现在不是冷清了嘛
<huntxu> onlylove: 年纪大了
<huntxu> 吹不动
<onlylove> huntxu: 你看，irc里面的c不就是chat嘛
<huntxu> chat不是flood啊
<onlylove> chat的人多了，就变flood了
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 在LibreOffice电子表格里，粘贴一个表格文本数据，总是被自动转换为数字格式，如何禁止？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477744 例如，表格的数据如下： 1 一 1 1 4E00 D2BB 2 丨 1 2 4E28 D8AD 3 亅 1 2 4E85 817C 4 丿 1 3 4E3F D8AF 5 丶 1 4 4E36 D8BC 全选复制粘
 * QingFeng` mdzz
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 你也学会了？
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 是啊, 之前rebase的时候有个决策性的错误
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求教/usr/bin/time 的一个输出格式的问题 求大神们不吝赐教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477745 wanghaoyu@ubuntu:~$ /usr/bin/time -f "%U" date Thu Apr 28 17:45:43 CST 2016 0.00 如何才能让输出格式为三位小数呢 不使用time 命令 只用 /usr/bin/time zz: why930908 — 2016-04-28 17:43
<huntxu> QingFeng`: 大神，yum有什么language bindings能用，关键词好难搜
<QingFeng`> huntxu: 别想了.
<huntxu> QingFeng`: 没有？
<QingFeng`> huntxu: 我不知道. 别想着问我能问出啥来
<QingFeng`> huntxu: 我猜肯定有python
<huntxu> QingFeng`: :/
<happyaron> huntxu: 乖乖地回来用debian大法
<huntxu> happyaron: 填坑
<happyaron> huntxu: 直接开新坑
<huntxu> happyaron: 好残忍
<huntxu> QingFeng`: 嗯，官网能看到有python，反正能用就行
<QingFeng`> huntxu: dnf啊
<QingFeng`> huntxu: 为啥还用yum
<huntxu> QingFeng`: 因为用centos啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 我从来不给centos填坑
<happyaron> 不对，还是填过
<liamz> Ubuntu 黑客松北京站活动在5月7、8日开始。
<liamz> https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/beijing-hackathon/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Beijing Hackathon | Ubuntu 开发者主页
<QingFeng`> huntxu: ˚‧º·(˚ ˃̣̣̥᷄⌓˂̣̣̥᷅ )‧º·˚
<QingFeng`> liamz: ˚‧º·(˚ ˃̣̣̥᷄⌓˂̣̣̥᷅ )‧º·˚
<liamz> 哈哈，有人一起去吗？
<liamz> 好像奖品蛮多的
<onlylove> 两天一个app，闹呢？
<onlylove> 一周的话考虑下
<QingFeng`> onlylove: hackathon都是两天
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 一周吃不消的.
<liamz> 听去过的朋友说，不用一定要做成完整的。能demo就行
<onlylove> demo啊……好吧
<liamz> 还有的直接写一个概念ppt也算。
<liamz> 哈哈
<liamz> 所以，难度不大。
<onlylove> ppt……
<liamz> 别人说的，他们去参加过。
<liamz> 签到后送纪念品。
<onlylove> 为毛主机换x86芯片以后普遍遇到机能问题
<QingFeng`> liamz: 支持一下!
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 去画个ppt如何
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 我口头支持一下就够了.
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 太远, 在微软那里呢
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 说的也是
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 这几天u系统咋样啊，还像以前那样，动不动，发生了xx个错误，或者xx如何如何不
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 我记得我用u那会儿，开机来个百八十错误那家常便饭
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 特别好用, 我现在不用arch了, 就用ubuntu 16.04了
<onlylove> QingFeng`: arch定制性好一点
<QingFeng`> onlylove: ubuntu一样.
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 我做了多少个ubuntu的定制项目了都
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 那个base system install还在？
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 啥东西?
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 我以前记得好像是按f4，然后有个安装base system
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 没听说过
<onlylove> QingFeng`: 就像centos那个mini install那样的
<QingFeng`> onlylove: 哦, 没听说过
<liamz> 现在很稳定了
<liamz> 以前也各个发行版跑一遍，最后还是回来用ubuntu，稳定比较重要。
<liamz> 现在用LTS，服务器端也是跑ubuntu
<onlylove> 有空弄个lts再试试，不过总感觉ubuntu把debian有些东西改的不伦不类
<onlylove> 那个dpkg-reconfigure locales貌似一直不知道咋弄
<liamz> 黑客送活动有人去吗？求组队
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 更改系统语言后  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477746 16.04 安装时选择的汉语，安装完改成英语后点击file侧栏的图标、下载、图片等出现这个提示，[img]file:///home/noodles/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202016-04-28%2018-32-57.png[/img],该如何解决？ zz: Noodles_mg — 2016-04-28 18
<^k^>  ─> :33
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • pcsx模拟器amd64版不能用，i386版本就可以用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477748 如题 zz: fuhuizn — 2016-04-28 19:47
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 呃，算是一个老问题吧，如果整理home目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477749 嗯，因为没用不等于删除，还是感觉称之为整理比清理更合适。 查过一些资料和之前有人发的帖子，没找到合适的方法。 主要就是时间久了，日常使用以及软件装装删删，
<^k^>  ─> home下总是有N多文件，貌似现行的各种卸载方式都不会自动清理home下的东西，手动处理又 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 呃，算是一个老问题吧，如果整理home目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477750 嗯，因为没用不等于删除，还是感觉称之为整理比清理更合适。 查过一些资料和之前有人发的帖子，没找到合适的方法。 主要就是时间久了，日常使用以及软件装装删删，h
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • ubtMate1604LTSdesktop版的安程程序有问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477751 发行版：ubbutu-Mate_1604LTS_desktop-i386.iso 问题包：安装程序 摘 要：分区阶段和时区选择阶段的界面显示有问题 bug描述：分区阶段和时区选择阶段显示的界面太大，底部的选择和确认等按
<^k^>  ─> 钮看不到，十分不便于安装操作。 屮的机噐氏神舟网络本q230b，晶显屏分辨率为1024X600。 …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • calibre2014不能path，如图，求助如何解决感谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477752 错误.png 我的系统ubuntu15.10，calibre2014.4安装完成后，进行patch。指导网址http://bbs.eetop.cn/thread-463453-1-1.html 如上图，3个文件user、group、other都是rwx权限，为什么报错老提示不能读写s
<^k^>  ─> fk。另外aoi_cal_2014.4_18.13为传递的参数，就是calibre2014.4的安装目录。 patch_calibre中的内容./ …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 16.04 网卡bcm43142驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477753 使用bcmwl-kernel-source包，编译后，加载模块出现下面的现象： modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available 这个好像是与UEFI有关系。不知道哪位大侠有不用关闭UEFI解决方案。
<^k^>  ─> 注： 我在在ubuntu 14.04.x下是不会有这个问题。 zz: armer_song — 2016-04-28 21:44
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 简单的ssh脚本怎么编写？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477754 vsp新手经常要重装系统，打一些重复的命令。。。想请教一下怎么编写简单的ssh脚本，不然经常等着make install等费时间的 比如下面的命令, 无非就是等待执行下一段命令，要不写一些代码到文件中。。
<^k^>  ─> 求简单的教程，或者哪个木板可以抄一下 ================== apt-get update apt-get install build-ess …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 简单的ssh脚本怎么编写？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477755 vsp新手经常要重装系统，打一些重复的命令。。。想请教一下怎么编写简单的ssh脚本，不然经常等着make install等费时间的 比如下面的命令, 无非就是等待执行下一段命令，要不写一些代码到文件中。。
<^k^>  ─> 求简单的教程，或者哪个木板可以抄一下 ================== apt-get update apt-get install build-ess …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 新發行 及 新改變 專題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477762 VirtualBox 5.0.20 新發行 / 新改變 http://news.softpedia.com/news/oracle-r ... 3525.shtml Oracle Releases VirtualBox 5.0.20 with Fixes for Linux Kernel 4.5, Small Changes 鑑於 VirtualBox 近來密集發行新版本 每新版本都有帶來
<^k^>  ─> 一些新改變 特別把 VirtualBox 發行新版本 及 新改變 自 5.0.20 開始 彙整在本主題 zz: poloshi …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-29
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Ubuntu 16.04 服务器版安装 mingw32  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477763 $ sudo apt-get install mingw32 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 无法定位软件包 mingw32 提示无法定位，什么原因？ $ sudo apt-get install mingw- mingw-ocaml
<^k^>  ─> mingw-w64 mingw-w64-common mingw-w64-i686-dev mingw-w64-tools mingw-w64-x86-64-dev 补位只有64位选择 zz: schaw …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 无法使用拼音输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477765 装完后只有「汉语」，这个只能输英文，装了 ibus-pinyin ibus-libpinyin ibus-pinyin-database 后，「设置」的「区域和语言」里还是找不到拼音输入法，但装了 ibus-anthy 和 ibus-mozc 后却是能在日语里面
<^k^>  ─> 找到 anthy 和 mozc 的。有人遇到过这个问题么？ zz: brglng — 2016-04-29 10:12
<BG2BYD> `
 * MangHuoEr 求一个魅族 M 码
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 买啥?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 魅蓝3
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 垃圾手机, 买它干什么...
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 想用个全网通
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你有电信卡?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 也想用个 4G
<MangHuoEr> 至少联通/移动 4G
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不建议买魅蓝, 太低端了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 599的手机体验和你的iPhone差太远
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 买来开热点用？
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 兼顾收验证码
<harajuku> 何必呢...
<harajuku> 就正经买个手机用, 买来一堆垃圾干嘛
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 好像很有道理
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你的iPhone不用了?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我实在受不了联通经常没信号了，想换移动
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我的 iphone 移动只能用 E 网
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 明智的选择, 联通太阿斗了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 按优先级, 1, 卖了换6s, 2, 卖了换个好些的Android机
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 前天去新中关, 看见爱回收线下的摊位了, 回收价格很高呢
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我的这个目测也就能5/600
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 5s?
<MangHuoEr> 对啊，而且是 16G， 联通版本
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 前些天Apple以旧换新的活动可以卖1200
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不知道现在还有没, 爱回收报价七百多
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我的这个确实不值钱了
<MangHuoEr> 不过也够一期分期
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 该换了
 * harajuku 在等用Android 6指纹API以及有NFC的新机...
 * harajuku afk
<MangHuoEr> 啥时候手机可以刷公交呢
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 有NFC的Android手机都可以啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 啊？ iphone 不中？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不中, iPhone的NFC只能Apple Pay, 封闭的
<MangHuoEr> 好吧
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: BinLi 的手机刷公交地铁都快一年多了吧
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: 壕
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: iOS粉就乖乖买iPhone, 否则推荐买preload Android 6的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 升级nvidia驱动 导致登陆界面无限循环 重装系统无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477766 真的求助急急急[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] 昨天晚上参照这个网站上的说明升级了官网上下的Nvidia驱动，安装过程很顺利，但重启以后发现登陆输入密码后又黑
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 在ubuntu下编译x264时遇到配置命令未找到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477767 这是我的.sh文件 Code: #!/bin/sh NDK=/home/android-ndk-r9d PLATFORM=$NDK/platforms/android-9/arch-arm/ PREBUILT=$NDK/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.6/prebuilt PREFIX=/home/x264/ffmpeglib ./configure --prefix=$PREFIX   --dis
<^k^>  ─> able-static   --enable-shared   --enable-pic   --disable-asm   --disable-cli   --host=arm-linux   --cross-prefi …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win 10 下安装Ubuntu 14.04.04 只能进入grub界面 选择Ubuntu后黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477768 很伤心，按照各种教程安装Ubuntu，总会出现某一步骤与教程不一样，硬盘安装Ubuntu，一直到成功安装，设置引导，进入grub界面都正常后，显示 Ubuntu Ubuntu（高级
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Ubuntu 16.04 编译 android 5.1 碰到的gcc问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477769 $ make ============================================ PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL PLATFORM_VERSION=5.1.1 TARGET_PRODUCT=rk312x TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=userdebug TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release TARGET_BUILD_APPS= TARGET_ARCH=arm TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv
<^k^>  ─> 7-a-neon TARGET_CPU_VARIANT=cortex-a7 TARGET_2ND_ARCH= TARGET_2ND_ARCH_VARIANT= TARGET_2ND_CPU_VARIANT= HOST_ARCH=x86 …
<QuadCore> yuning: .
<yuning> QuadCore, http://infoscience.epfl.ch/record/149975/files/x86-llvm-translator-chipounov_2.pdf
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 长度=85.19 KiB ; type=application/pdf
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04通过在线升级方式卡在配置界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477774 如上图，一直卡在正在配置printer-driver-postscript-hp(amd64)这，大概已经有3-4小时，不敢关啊- -！！ 有解决办法吗？即使装不了恢复回去也行！ zz: leening57 — 2016-04-29 15:26
<QuadCore> harajuku: 早, 牛
<harajuku> QuadCore: 乖
<QuadCore> harajuku: 那孩子啥时候入职啊?
<QuadCore> harajuku: 以及, 乐乐的钱啥时候给啊?
 * QuadCore 穷疯了
<harajuku> QuadCore: 母鸡啊, 那娃正在走流程, 应该一个月内入职吧, 乐乐满试用期, 也是下个月, 不过给钱估计得下下月了
<harajuku> QuadCore: 借你点?
<QuadCore> harajuku: 先不用. 我就是攒钱装修呢....
<QuadCore> harajuku: 到时候不够再说吧...
 * QuadCore 已经穷疯了
<harajuku> QuadCore: 刷我滴卡
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • opera developer自带VPN，亲测可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477775 http://liulanmi.com/opera dev分支 > 38.0.2213.0/ 别的没试 会被和谐掉么 zz: sluding — 2016-04-29 16:26
<huntxu> QuadCore: 買房了啊？
<QuadCore> huntxu: 早就买了啊
<huntxu> QuadCore: 壕
<harajuku> QuadCore: 壕
<harajuku> 打雷了 下雨啦
<onlylove> 又要买伞……好在10块不贵
<QuadCore> onlylove: 有钱
 * QuadCore 下班
<onlylove> 10块算毛有钱
<onlylove> 大象因为装修，连地铁门口10块的伞都买不起了？
<onlylove> 买一把可以用好久
<shizzmk> ...
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新人求帮助，试了一下论坛里的grub引导修复，都不行。I need help  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477776 新人求帮助，试了一下论坛里的grub引导修复，都不行。 因为使用opennas系统把exsi主机的ip地址占了，强制关闭服务器重启后的一台服务器就引导跪了、内核也
<shizzmk> ...
<AndroUser> 我卸载了ibus之后，我的unity就死翘翘了。求救。
<AndroUser> 我安装了meta桌面，但是开机后默认进入半死的unity桌面。
<fiks> 有人吗
<ubrl> fiks:点点点.  22:09
<fiks> 有谁知道weston中如何实现对输入的响应的？
<stardiviner> 没有
<onlylove> AndroUser: ibus和unity好像硬依赖
<happyaron> BinLi: 开始干你搞过的一坨代码了
<happyaron> BinLi: nm
<happyaron> T_T
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 我的键盘布局出问题了，波浪键变成了“¬”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477780 还有，井号变成了 "£". 输入setxkbmap -print 之后显示： Code: xkb_keymap {    xkb_keycodes  { include "evdev+aliases(qwerty)"   };    xkb_types     { include "complete"   };    xkb_compat   
<^k^>  ─> { include "complete"   };    xkb_symbols   { include "pc+gb(dvorak)+us:2+inet(evdev)"   };    xkb_geometry …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-30
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 16.04笔记本风扇 怎么又出现了狂转问题了？是我的笔记本坏了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477781 我记得笔记本散热风扇 狂转问题不是早解决了吗？ 怎么现在又开始了？换成集显，集显的风扇都狂转，在14.04集显风扇都不怎么转的！ zz: 九天星 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-04-30 9:17
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu系统下SSD发热严重问题怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477782 各位大大，我的笔记本用的SSD装的ubuntu16.04 LTS系统，发现使用时SSD的发热特别严重，这个问题在用14.04的时候也发现过。 也参考了网上针对SSD的优化的方法，主要就是降低swap空间使用
<^k^>  ─> 率，我的已经降到0了，但是发热问题依然特别严重。 不知道各位大大有没有什么解决方 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为了外部访问，用TP-R478路由器进行端口映射无效，什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477783 为了外部访问，用TP-R478路由器进行端口映射无效，什么原因？ 开了22端口映射，在局域网内可以从别机访问22端口，用telnet也可以确认端口。 但是从公网
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为了外部访问，用TP-R478路由器进行端口映射在Ubuntu下无效，什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477784 为了外部访问，用TP-R478路由器进行端口映射无效，什么原因？ 开了22端口映射，在局域网内可以从别机访问22端口，用telnet也可以确认端口
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • zswap在多核单硬盘情况下如何充分利用多核同时避免或减少"副作用"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477785 zswap在多核单硬盘情况下如何充分利用多核同时避免或减少"副作用"? "副作用"指的是在单硬盘上设置多个swap(会)导致的性能下降? zram可以通过设置多
<^k^>  ─> 个zram设备来利用多核性能 我查阅的一些资料说zswap会在每个swap设备上创建一个红黑树. …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于更新源的问题 ，帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477786 这些警告怎么破 mm@mm-GP62-2QE:~$ sudo apt-get update 命中:1 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease 命中:2 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease 命中:3 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu xenial-backpor
<^k^>  ─> ts InRelease 命中:4 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu xenial-security
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04LTS碰到的問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477791 1。系統默然安裝的 fcitx不好用 A。拼音出現的字，是繁體字 B。在配置fcitx字體（！繁體字）大小後（！）無效 C。候選字2是空的 2。可以安裝ibus嗎？ zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-04-30 13:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 如何安裝“右鍵在當前位置打開終端”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477793 sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal [sudo] gu 的密码： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 没有可用的软件包 nautilus-open-termin
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在安装东西时用cmake ..命令发生的错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477794 这是错误的信息，怎么办 -- Could NOT find wxWidgets (missing: wxWidgets_LIBRARIES wxWidgets_INCLUDE_DIRS) -- Found additional linker flags for ODE: -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lode -- Found ODE include dir: /usr/include -
<^k^>  ─> - Could NOT find ODE library. CMake Error at cmake/FindODE.cmake:152 (MESSAGE): Could not find ODE. Please install OD …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在安装东西时用cmake ..命令发生的错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477795 这是错误的信息，怎么办 -- Could NOT find wxWidgets (missing: wxWidgets_LIBRARIES wxWidgets_INCLUDE_DIRS) -- Found additional linker flags for ODE: -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lode -- Found ODE include dir: /usr/include -
<^k^>  ─> - Could NOT find ODE library. CMake Error at cmake/FindODE.cmake:152 (MESSAGE): Could not find ODE. Please install OD …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在安装东西时用cmake ..命令发生的错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477796 这是错误的信息，怎么办 -- Could NOT find wxWidgets (missing: wxWidgets_LIBRARIES wxWidgets_INCLUDE_DIRS) -- Found additional linker flags for ODE: -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lode -- Found ODE include dir: /usr/include -
<^k^>  ─> - Could NOT find ODE library. CMake Error at cmake/FindODE.cmake:152 (MESSAGE): Could not find ODE. Please install OD …
 * BeeBuu 推推fivesheep和freeflying,没见有反应
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装分区问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477797 安装ubuntu 16.04时，安装类型的表中显示有500多G的空闲空间，但是都是不可用,我的主分区只有一个啊，这是为什么？ 换成14也是一样的情况 还有发帖怎么不能添加图片？ zz: zhengjianan5017 — 2016-04-30 1
<^k^>  ─> 5:29
<Niac> ubuntu下用genymotion感觉好卡
<Niac> 我是i5的 6g内存
<gebjgd> Niac, 那是什么东西
<Niac> android模拟器啊
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox查找显示"more than 100 matches"的解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477798 Firefox访问: about:config 修改: accessibility.typeaheadfind.matchesCountLimit 的值为" -1 "即可 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-30 17:24
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • root权限写zswap的sysfs失败?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477800 Code: root@debian:/etc/init.d# echo 1 > /sys/module/zswap/parameters/enabled -bash: /sys/module/zswap/parameters/enabled: Permission denied 权限使用sudo -i获得的 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-30 18:06
<nairwolf> Hi, I would like to write chinese character on Xubuntu, which package do you use ? fcitx ?
<gebjgd> nairwolf, sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-googlepinyin
<gebjgd> nairwolf, language support 里选中中文汉语
<gebjgd> nairwolf, im-config 选中fcitx
<nairwolf> hi gebjgd, what do you mean after language support ? I'm not able to read chinese, I just want to learn
<nairwolf> I've installed fcitx, what is fcitx-googlepinyin ?
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这人想学汉语？让他找个语言学校好了，用输入法，有点难
<nairwolf> I've installed fcitx and fcitx-googlepinyin, what I need to do after that ?
<gebjgd> nairwolf, im-config
<gebjgd> nairwolf, language support add china
<gebjgd> nairwolf, fcitx is input methode frame. fcitx-googlepinyin is the input methode under fctix
<nairwolf> what is im-config ?
<ubrl> nairwolf: define:im-config Updating the configuration file which was not updated by |im|- |config| also causes the error exit. When this <input method name> is "REMOVE" then it always ...
<nairwolf> ok, great ;)
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • gvim的esc如何做到进入normal模式，并让输入法转入英文状态？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477801 就是按下Esc，它就自动完成两件工作，即进入normal，又把输入法转入英文状态。 能否把Esc map 成<esc>（变成normal的快捷键）跟<shift>（变成英文状态的快捷键） zz: 谢宝
<^k^>  ─> 良 — 2016-04-30 19:34
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • win 8.1对老游戏的兼容性还不如wine了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477802 2008年出的老游戏“孢子帝国”，在win 7下运行毫无问题，但是在win 8.1上已经不行了，包括用兼容模式也不行，时不时就出错退出。 今天心血来潮在封存n久的ubuntu 12.04LTS上用wine 1.6.1试了
<^k^>  ─> 一下，居然运行良好，玩了半天没有出任何问题，流畅度也很好，特来感叹一下。 zz: pho …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 如何查看文件的权限才能直接以数字形式查看?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477803 如何查看文件的权限才能直接以数字形式查看? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-30 21:01
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 如何查看文件的权限才能直接以数字形式查看?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477803 如何查看文件的权限才能直接以数字形式查看? 有些文档或提示直接提示权限数字 但是我想查看我的文件是否是这个权限时却要手工换算,感觉好麻烦 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-30 2
<^k^>  ─> 1:01
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 如何查看文件的权限才能直接以数字形式查看?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477803 如何查看文件的权限才能直接以数字形式查看? 有些文档或提示直接写权限数字 但是我想查看我的文件是否是这个权限时却要手工换算,感觉好麻烦 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-30 21:0
<^k^>  ─> 1
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 蓝牙如何记忆关闭状态？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477804 用的如图所示的Blueman，哪怕我把蓝牙关闭，每次开机也会自动打开。能不能将开关的状态记忆下来？或者实在不行的话，干脆默认关闭，真正需要用的时候再手动打开？ zz: photor — 2016-04-30 21:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04 ubuntu software是不是现在不能用了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477805 全新安装的ubuntu16.04,一开始ubuntu software还能用，怎么现在就用不了了呢？ zz: zzhua1623 — 2016-04-30 22:00
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何在谷歌搜索中同时使用多个语法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477806 如何在谷歌搜索中同时使用多个语法? Code: zswap allinurl: changelogs site:debian.org 但搜不到任何内容 是我语法问题,还是真的搜不到? 如下关键词搜索,居然url里面没有"changelogs"? Code: linux a
<^k^>  ─> llinurl: changelogs site:debian.org zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-30 22:06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 键盘快捷方式设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477815 快捷方式中，主文件夹对应的是Explorer，搜索对应的是Search，这些在键盘上怎么设置呢？ 我把主文件夹的快捷键随便设置了一下，但是想恢复回去就没有办法了，虽然没有什么关系，但这
<^k^>  ─> 些快捷键让人很疑惑； 类似的还有calculator，WWW等等； zz: oryxx — 2016-05-01 3:11
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-01
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 啟動 Ubuntu 16.04 Live DVD/USB 碰到花屏的解決方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477816 以下 以在 Virtualbox 啟動 Ubuntu 16.04 Live DVD/USB 碰到花屏 試驗的解決方案 實體機 基本上適用 但是部份可能需要微調 1. 在 Virtualbox Guest 啟動 Ubuntu 16.04 Live DVD/USB 無論選擇 Try 或
<^k^>  ─> 者選擇 Install 都出現花屏 導致無法登入試用進程或安裝進程 2.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 啟動 Ubuntu 16.04 Live DVD/USB 碰到花屏的解決方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477817 以下 以在 Virtualbox 啟動 Ubuntu 16.04 Live DVD/USB 碰到花屏 試驗的解決方案 實體機 基本上適用 但是部份可能需要微調 1. 在 Virtualbox Guest 啟動 Ubuntu 16.04 Live DVD/USB 無論選擇 Try 或
<^k^>  ─> 者選擇 Install 都出現花屏 導致無法登入試用進程或安裝進程 2.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu14.04使用了一会儿就会卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477818 我试着换了16.04但是还是这样。卡死的时候什么都动不了，键盘鼠标没反应（除了关闭屏幕背光的按钮）我的UEFI格式，双硬盘HDD+SSD，双显卡，笔记本 请问我该怎么办？ zz: YuechaoLiu — 2
<^k^>  ─> 016-05-01 8:14
<netjune> netjune: hi
<netjune> 为什么我输入命令"/list *ubuntu*"，它列出的是所有频道？
<netjune> 有人在吗？怎么这么安静？什么消息都看不到？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 无法链接pptp vpn  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477819 同样的设置，15.10下是好的。但是16.04链接一直说vpn服务已停止。不知道大家有没有遇到过？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-01 9:22
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • TF卡，怎么了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477820 ubuntu12.04 lts 主文件夹显示不了TF卡。但GParted分区编辑器显示TF卡存在。（图） 这是什么原因？ zz: sdorg — 2016-05-01 9:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • xx-net 开机启动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477822 请问在ubuntu下，如何能使xx-net开机自启。每次用终端输入命令 sudo start.sh 好麻烦，而且终端还不能关，求解决办法！ zz: Noodles_mg — 2016-05-01 13:15
<mking> whois
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10升级到16.04，状态兰，侧边栏都没有了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477823 15.10升级到16.04，状态兰，侧边栏都没有了 求解决方案。感谢 zz: wayoca — 2016-05-01 14:27
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 有什么方法监视swap情况,当特定swap设备发生IO时调用指定程序?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477825 有什么方法监视swap情况,当特定swap设备发生swap时调用指定程序? 有没有类似中断或HOOK之类的方法? 主要是希望当硬盘的swap设备发生IO时调用程序去swapoff 高优先级
<^k^>  ─> 的zram,借此实现粗糙的LRU 脚本循环好像也能实现,但如果能有类似中断的方法感觉应该会 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 谁知道如何使用lilo来引导ubutnu?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477826 话说，我在安装debian的时候发现里面有一个可以使用lilo引导的选项， 但是很不幸的，在我是用这个东西来引导的时候，我发现这个东西是无法引导的，会出现种种的问题。 所以谁知道应该如
<^k^>  ─> 何使用lilo来引导一个ubuntu？ ubuntu是一个基于debian的衍生版， 因此使用lilo引导ubuntu的方 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 谁知道如何使用lilo来引导ubutnu?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477827 话说，我在安装debian的时候发现里面有一个可以使用lilo引导的选项， 但是很不幸的，在我是用这个东西来引导的时候，我发现这个东西是无法引导的，会出现种种的问题。 所以谁知道应该如
<^k^>  ─> 何使用lilo来引导一个ubuntu？ ubuntu是一个基于debian的衍生版， 因此使用lilo引导ubuntu的方 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10升级到16.04，状态兰，侧边栏都没有了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477828 15.10升级到16.04，状态兰，侧边栏都没有了 求解决方案。感谢 zz: wayoca — 2016-05-01 14:50
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 萌新 ubuntu双系统求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477829 笔记本上面装了win10，今天尝试安装ubuntu双系统，14.04版本，制作u盘启动盘，启动，分了四个区/，/home,交换空间，/boot,点击安装后提示boot可能出错，结果真的出错了。。。。安装完了以后重启，硬盘
<^k^>  ─> 引导不见了，，，进入bios发现 advanced里面有硬盘，但boot中没有硬盘的选项了 zz: kk7k556 — …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10升级到16.04，状态兰，侧边栏都没有了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477831 15.10升级到16.04，状态兰，侧边栏都没有了 求解决方案。感谢 zz: wayoca — 2016-05-01 15:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • xinshouqiuzhu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477832 meiyouzhongwenshourufa zhaobudaomilu zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-05-01 15:25
 * IsoaSFlus 各位五一节快乐啊
<iiious> 启动器转移到下边有多少人用了...
<IsoaSFlus> 没用过.因为我觉得在侧边才好
<iiious> 移到了下面然后就习惯了...带阴影看起来视觉效果像是在桌面底下一层
<IsoaSFlus> 在下面不是win的习惯么
<IsoaSFlus> 我感觉在侧面方便又好看
<iiious> 都是自动隐藏XD
<smake> 51沒人聊天!
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<iiious> 不科学
<IsoaSFlus> 复习准备考试
<rothsdad> hi
<ubrl> rothsdad:点点点.  17:27
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装16.04后，打开“搜索您的计算机”就出现花屏，其他的不会，什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477833 安装16.04后，打开“搜索您的计算机”就出现花屏，其他的不会，什么原因？ zz: xy4xbx8376 — 2016-05-01 17:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 无法安装ibus,痛苦求援  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477834 安装16.04 desktop后，发现一直使用的ibus 改为fcitx,但是莫名其妙的竟是繁体字，害得我嘟无法登录 于是决定安装熟悉的ibus. 1.按照wiki的提示 Code: sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-clutter ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt4
<^k^>  ─> im-config       #设置使用ibus sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin ibus setup      #选用拼音 重启电脑 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • bumblebee使用问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477835 为了省电，我在ubuntu14.04（已经在附加驱动里安装了361.42驱动）安装了bumblebee，但是用optirun时蹦出了下面的信息： Code: [  896.815966] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver [  896.816057] [ERROR]A
<qq> 有多少中国的？
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 问一下，fcitx 如何输入特殊字符？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477836 我需要输入 āčēģīļņšūž 。在使用ibus的时代，我是通过自造词来输入的，现在我改用 fcitx 了，我该如何输入这些字符呢？ 谢谢。 zz: Hello World! — 2016-05-01 20:08
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 老问题重现，fcitx在地址栏中输入卡顿  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477837 http://unixresources.net/linux/clf/mozi ... 95515.html 类似于这个 不过浏览器换成chrome 而且是输入特定拼音的时候才出现，例如输入wei，输入i的时候会有长时间的卡顿 Keyboard - English US无问题
<^k^>  ─> googlepinyin和rime都有这个问题 http://suselinks.us/how-to-fix-slow-typ ... -in-linux/ 和这个有点像， …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 •   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477373 yq-ysy 写道: u-bt 写道: daf3707 写道: gimp吧 已经mark了论坛的那个贴，不过主要是gimp好像不支持数位板，画起来没有压感 Krita有压感，支持Gimp插件，也是一款图形处理软件，手绘画笔功能比PS还强大。 不但支
<^k^>  ─> 持数位板，连 Wacom 数位屏都支持。现在3.0版准备发布了。已经有3.0 Alpha版。 今天查了一 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 lts，官方下载地址？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477838 这是不是，最新LTS版本？ zz: ltsubuntu — 2016-05-01 21:28
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • nvidia-prime无法禁用nvidia显卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477839 我的显卡型号为GT 740M 我之前为了省电，安装了bumblebee，但是因为按照GT 740M是3D Controller的缘故没法optirun(感谢vickycq大神的指导)，所以又换成了nvidia-prime，现在出现了一个非常纠结的情况：我
<^k^>  ─> 在nvidia-settings里面选择intel显卡，但无论在注销还是重启后都不能禁用nvidia显卡。 这是lsp …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu搜索不到无线网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483632 本人是一名在校本科生，纯属小白的水平，使用Ubuntu也刚刚不到半年，如果在提问过程中有什么不合适的恳请大家指正…… 我是去年在实验室中由于项目的要求才给WIN系统的笔记本安装了Ubuntu的双系
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 借助ubuntu电脑，给安卓手机安装整套ubuntu16.04的方法（高度定制，全中文界面，可输入汉字）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483633 一、说在前面的一些废话 我以前是这个论坛的活跃成员，也是ubuntu铁杆用户。 不过由于工作原因，不得已舍弃了ubuntu改用windows，
<^k^>  ─> 对于ubuntu的热情逐渐淡了，也就不怎么上这个论坛了。 这篇文章属于“诈尸”之作，发 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Isolde> 早上好
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ffmpeg 转码问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483634 ffmpeg -i 2.wmv final_video2.mp4 主要是做h5 开发 h5支持mp4视频在线播放。 用的是vlc播放测试。 用上面的命令转码，但是转出来的视频用vlc 能播放，但是感觉格式还是什么有问题。 用vlc播放，音频可以正常播放。视
<^k^>  ─> 频播放就是拉进度的时候出现视频画面不变。 在h5上播放就显示 视频无法播放因为该视 …
<troysung> Mr.Robot,who once watched this movie?
<troysung> not movie,tv
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 很有深度的问题 : 突然想到一个很有深度的问题: 杨过断臂那么多年,他是怎么剪指甲的啊?
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • intel cherry trail Z8350,ubuntu16.04老容易死机，怎么找到根源？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483635 目前的现象： 1.安装过程中，拷贝系统文件进emmc,死机。采用风扇吹板子，不死机。 2.采用进入系统须登录，死机。采用风扇，不死机。 3.采用启动进入系统时，自动
<^k^>  ─> 登录，不死机。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-04-24 15:30
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu系统下安装vmware，怎么通过host-only模式联网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483636 最近在在ubuntu上安装了vmware，发现vmware里虚拟机上可以通过nat联网， 但是不能通过host-only来联网，求大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 leonardo_zz_ — 2017-04-24 15:59
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Clonezilla自定义脚本问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483637 最近使用clonezilla还原系统，使用了自定义脚本操作。然后插上u盘后开始还原，但是每次到还原开始的步骤前，就有警告信息显示并需要键盘输入确认，才开始执行。 请问怎么做可以把这个警告
<^k^>  ─> 提示去掉？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Geoff_tan — 2017-04-24 16:26
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sLyIGVXdAABcNpZtx8sAALrVACZzn0AAFxO490.jpg 小心你的屁股啊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10开机只能进入tty1,不能进入tty7的图形  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483639 在原来系统下安装了teavmviwer,用dpkg -i 安装的，然后过程中删除了很多东西，当时就感觉不对，但都是自动完成的。所以没太管，最后还是没成功，因为没看到teamviwer，而且桌面
<^k^>  ─> 有点不正常，于是重启，结果就只能进入tty1,进不了图形界面。 我估计是桌面没了，可以 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Ubuntu 17.04不能正常关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483640 每次关机都会黑屏一段时间（不是屏幕熄灭，而是不显示图像但是有亮度那种）有时候等一会就会关机，有时候就得强制关机。这是什么问题？该怎么解决？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 peishenfei2 — 2017-04-24 20:42
<thereyougo> is this chinese speaking channel ?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 叫我好找 : 古时齐国有个人记性极差。一天,他带着小儿子出去玩,一高兴,便把小儿子举起来,让他骑在自己脖子上。过了一会儿,他忽然想起儿子来,逢人便问:"你看见我的孩子了吗?""哎,你脖子上的那个不就是吗?"有个邻居看见了大笑。这个人一把将儿子从脖子上揪下来,
<^k^>  ─> 狠狠打了一巴掌,骂道:"混蛋,叫你别乱跑,刚才你上哪儿去了?"
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  09:36
<xtpeeps> hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  09:36
<xtpeeps> 点点点
<Isolde> 现在的Ubuntu还有pulseaudio volume control吗？是不是已经放弃了？
<Isolde> SlatedFishMadper: 大佬求解
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 新开：intel Z8350 16.04卡死在进入系统那，如何破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483641 新开一帖： 就是输入密码之后，进入系统，即卡死在界面上了。 如何破，请教各位大神了。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-04-25 10:21
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 双屏幕的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483642 我用两台屏幕 一台外接dell大屏幕在左边 然后笔记本本身屏幕在右边 笔记本默认的设置是 外接（或者大屏幕）在右边 内置的在左边 我在设置的显示下设置了外接在左， 笔记本本身的在右边 111.png 但是设置
<^k^>  ─> 后，过不了一两分钟 就突然恢复默认设置 我重新设置多次 系统总是过不了一两分钟就重 …
<lishoujun> hi
<ubrl> lishoujun:点点点.  11:33
<xtpeeps> hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  11:43
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  11:43
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 多个虚拟机vbox如何解决端口定向实现一个IP访问80端口  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483645 多个虚拟机vbox如何解决端口定向实现一个IP访问80端口系 统结构 1 基础OS平台 ubuntu 17.04 Server 安装了VBOX5.20 2 vbox01 windows2003Server 安装了IIS和ACCESS 支持ASP类的网站 开
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 两台WEB虚拟机VBOX分别运行IIS和APACHE如何实现端口定向一个80访问网站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483646 1 VBOX1 win2003 iis -》ASP+html 2 VBOX2 ununtu17 apache+mysql -->php+html 3如何实现域名访问时。都使用一个端口80实现WEB页面请求 （我的思路是不是在网络地址那里
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04的NV 私有驱动导致无法更新系统内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483647 这nv的私有驱动也是厉害了。16.04 如果是使用nv网站上下载的 那么就是可以更新内核，但是新内核你别想再安装NV的驱动 我这次是用了ubuntu源里面的nvidia-375 安装的NV驱动，安装
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1774.html 发过誓 :     丈夫；"结婚行礼之时,你不是发过誓,说服从丈夫的么?"    妻子:"是的,那时候是有牧师在旁边啊！ " 
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 17.04 DESKTOP不能手动停止网卡ifdown enp0s3失败显示unknown interfa  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483648 系统为：ubuntu 17.04 DESKTOP 64BIT #apt-get install net-tools 但是我想手动停止网卡和启动网卡失败 不能手动停止网卡ifdown enp0s3失败显示unknown interfa （在16。04版本
<^k^>  ─> 可以正常停止和启动+） root@webDesktop:/home/lord# ifconfig enp0s3: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICA …
<luckiiii> firefox是不是不能启用财付通安全控件了？
<luckiiii> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/5089124122?pid=106589778701&cid=0#106589778701
<ubrl> luckiiii: ⇪ firefox现在不支持财付通的安全控件了吗？_firefox吧_百度贴吧
<xtpeeps>  test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  18:40
<xtpeeps> ..
<xtpeeps> hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  18:40
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu的runlevel  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483652 我想知道Ubuntu的默认runlevel是在哪里设置的？ 我的系统的是Ubuntu16.04LTS，根据网上查阅的资料显示Ubuntu启动的时候init进程会读取/etc/init/下的配置文件， 其中rc-sysinit.conf中设置的默认runlevel=2，但是启动完成之后
<^k^>  ─> ，我利用runlevel命令显示的是N 5. 统计信息: 发表于 由 guluo — 2017-04-25 21:26
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian的sid如果像Arch一样不停滚要是挂了该如何回滚?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483653 Debian的sid如果像Arch一样不停滚要是挂了该如何回滚? Arch的wiki上面写着各种回滚包的方式 要是Debian的sid呢?好像没有类似Arch那样用于回滚的官方源? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科
<^k^>  ─> 学之子 — 2017-04-25 22:16
<lqi> http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2017-April/029672.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  [Development] Testing help needed
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-26
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 实机能引导的系统cp -a复制进loop设备让虚拟机启动就kernel panic?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483654 实机能引导的系统cp -a复制进loop设备让虚拟机启动就kernel panic? VirtualBox_stretch_26_04_2017_00_27_04.png 甚至initramfs用来调试panic函数也无法进入shell去调试 (我在init脚本
<^k^>  ─> 遍历完/proc/cmdline(但还没进入处理部分,等于什么都没干)后就调用了panic,但还是无法进入 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Stretch实机进入X就死掉?tty也切换不了(unraw可切换)?cp -a复制进虚拟机正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483655 Stretch实机进入X就死掉?tty也切换不了(unraw可切换)?cp -a复制进虚拟机正常 我是直接安装lightdm进的X 看上去分辨率也不太对劲,一开始登录框的光标还闪烁
<^k^>  ─> 但是进入unraw(Alt+SysRq+R),光不都不闪了 systemdctl restart lightdm 没有看到任何错误提示 但cp - …
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么我的ubuntu桌面的右上角WiFi搜索不到信号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483656 但是在系统设置--网络里面又可以看到WiFi信号，这怎么解决？目前没有信号但还是可以上网！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Python丶 — 2017-04-26 9:49
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 写入/etc/rc.local,屏保唤醒后没生效，如何让它一直作用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483657 把加载蓝牙的命令写入此文件中， 系统一段时间，屏保，再输入密码进入系统后，竟然蓝牙又没了。也就是写入/etc/rc.local里的命令没生效。 如何破，让此文件一直生
<^k^>  ─> 效？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-04-26 10:55
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在VM虚拟机上安装16.04后屏幕太小，无法调整。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483658 在VM虚拟机上安装16.04后屏幕分辨率太小，又因为 “应用”按钮 在菜单下 无法调整。 如何解决？ 已安装vmtools，按网上所谓 查看=>自动调整=>拉伸，是解决不到问题的。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 workatnet — 2017-04-26 11:44
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在VM虚拟机上安装16.04后屏幕太小，无法调整。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483659 在VM虚拟机上安装16.04后屏幕分辨率太小，又因为 “应用”按钮 在菜单下 无法调整。 如何解决？ 已安装vmtools，按网上所谓 查看=>自动调整=>拉伸，是解决不到问题的。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 workatnet — 2017-04-26 11:46
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Gentoo的stage有无国内镜像源?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483660 Gentoo的stage有无国内镜像源? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-26 14:07
<CyrusYzGTt> you
<Tone> .
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • [已解决]Gentoo的stage有无国内镜像源?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483660 Gentoo的stage有无国内镜像源? https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:A ... 8.EF.BC.9F 在官方镜像源上 releases/平台名/autobuilds/ 就能找到对应的stage 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-26 14:07
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • [已解决]Gentoo的stage有无国内镜像源?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483660 Gentoo的stage有无国内镜像源? 补充: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:A ... 8.EF.BC.9F 在官方镜像源上 releases/平台名/autobuilds/ 就能找到对应的stage 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-2
<^k^>  ─> 6 14:07
<lcr_> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 有
<xxxxssss> 排骨排骨，我要吃排骨。
<xxxxssss> 三胖三胖，我要吃三胖。
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • dpkg-reconfigure设置过的选项如何恢复默认值?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483661 dpkg-reconfigure设置过的选项如何恢复默认值? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-26 17:53
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 恭喜Ubuntu17.10开始改邪归正，放弃桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483662 专注企业领域，从此走上钞票大把大把的光辉赚钱大道！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lypat2008 — 2017-04-26 18:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 恭喜Ubuntu17.10开始改邪归正，放弃桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483663 专注企业领域，从此走上钞票大把大把的光辉赚钱大道！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lypat2008 — 2017-04-26 18:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 错过了八个 : 迟到的琼斯先生问他的邻座:请问,现在台上演奏的是什么曲子? 邻座说:贝多芬的第九交响乐！琼斯先生十分懊丧地说:唉！真不该来晚了,瞧！错过了八个！
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 使用winehq，编译wineasio出现了问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483666 我在编译wineasio的时候出现了问题，提示找不到"/usr/include/wine/debug.h"。 我使用的是winehq，但/opt/wine-devel/ 里并没有debug.h的文件，也没有/usr/include/wine。而在apt安装的wine里，/usr/include/wine
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-27
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win7+Ubuntu双硬盘双系统，进入Ubuntu系统后紫屏，无任何信息，完全没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483667 我的电脑有两块硬盘，一块SSD（sda）装了win7系统，还有一块HDD（sdb），这个HDD之前的C盘（现在的D盘）装过win7，我加了SDD后只是把这个分区格式
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 写在/etc/rc.local的命令为什么不执行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483674 Ubuntu 16.04桌面版 我在/etc/rc.local文件里写了一行命令 svnserve -d -r /home/svn 系统 启动没有执行 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackiron — 2017-04-27 11:22
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 写在/etc/rc.local的命令为什么不执行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483675 Ubuntu 16.04桌面版 我在/etc/rc.local文件里写了一行命令 svnserve -d -r /home/svn 系统 启动没有执行 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackiron — 2017-04-27 11:26
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 乖
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 李老闆
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 最近有賺錢的買賣嗎？
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 给我推荐人啊
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 跟你混口飯吃啊
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 好啊.
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 你不来?
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 推薦白老闆得唔得?
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 貴司不要我啊
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 他来过, 我们给不起
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 我又不是沒去過
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 你当时过了啊, 只不过是golang那个职位被占了
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 我的team要人啊
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 現在有golang的嗎?
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 別的我都寫不了啊
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: =,=
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 最近搞了點兒副業打算做做.
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 啥
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 就先不去你們那兒面試了
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 等做成了再跟你說
 * SlatedFishMadper 大約是20年之後吧
<harajuku> ...
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 貴司又不會倒閉
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 啥時候去面都可以哇
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 我就想找個寫go或者go on jvm的崗位了.
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 但是感覺市面上沒啥這種崗位, 就只能自己搞了.
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: yuning爲啥感覺這麼忙? 都不來irc了?
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 他确实忙啊
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 哦.
<harajuku> 而且还在pair 咋irc
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 那你爲啥效率這麼低還這麼有空兒?
 * SlatedFishMadper 提前堵住! 讚美自己!
<harajuku> SlatedFishMadper: 我中午不吃饭, 休息会儿
 * harajuku 敬业啊
<SlatedFishMadper> harajuku: 這都能被你想到？ 讚美！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫父母,何物也 : 某公任一县童子试卷监阅。卷题取四书上一句"父母在"。内有一卷,破题为 :"夫父母,何物也?"公大笑,批文其上:"父,阳物也；母,阴物也；阴阳不 和生你这怪物也。
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04连接windowsXP共享电脑的文件，提示 用户名 密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483676 ubuntu16.04连接windowsXP共享文件出现输入用户名和密码的对话框，XP上没有设置过密码，所以无法登录 同局域网的win10和另一台的XP,可以顺利连接上共享电脑
<^k^>  ─> 的文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2017-04-27 15:00
<Wang666666> ÎÒÕâÂÒÂë
<^k^> Wang666666 say: 我这乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Wang666666> [15:06] <^k^> Wang666666 say: 我这乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<abc_> Wang666666: chang your text-encoding to UTF-8
<Wang666666> emule IRC
<Wang666666> eMule 0.05a IRC
<Wang666666> ²»»áÉè¼Æ
<^k^> Wang666666 say: 不会设计 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<abc_> Wang666666: change your encoding, please, we can't see what you are talking about
<abc_> Wang666666: use baidu or google find how to do it
<Sevk> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) 研發進程 正式啟動  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483677 1. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubunt ... 01212.html Artful Aardvark open for development 2. http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-1 ... 5194.shtml Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Linux OS Is Now Officially Open for Development 3. <a
<Sevk>  ─> class="postlink" href="http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-hits-the-streets-on-october-19-wit …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) 研發進程 正式啟動 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: poloshiao
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<Sevk> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) 研發進程 正式啟動  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483678 1. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubunt ... 01212.html Artful Aardvark open for development 2. http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-1 ... 5194.shtml Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Linux OS Is Now Officially Open for Development 3. <a
<Sevk>  ─> class="postlink" href="http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-hits-the-streets-on-october-19-wi …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) 研發進程 正式啟動 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: poloshiao
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<Sevk> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) 研發進程 正式啟動  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483679 1. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubunt ... 01212.html Artful Aardvark open for development 2. http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-1 ... 5194.shtml Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Linux OS Is Now Officially Open for Development 3. <a
<Sevk>  ─> class="postlink" href="http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-hits-the-streets-on-october-19-wi …
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) 研發進程 正式啟動 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: poloshiao
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub2中如何发送自定义的scsi命令！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483682 因为一些定制的需要，我想在grub2中发送自定的scsi命令，就是一些自定义的读写操作，针对特殊的设备，应该怎么做呢？查看源码没有找到添加scsi命令的地方。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ymjkk
<^k^>  ─> — 2017-04-27 16:24
<guest7099> 基本原理
<guest7099> ????????????????
<guest7099> 没人
<guest7099> 这不是中文频道?????
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 求魅蓝note刷Ubuntu的教程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483683 求魅蓝note刷Ubuntu的教程，很久以前听到魅蓝note会配备ubuntu系统，结果一次又一次忽悠，买了个魅蓝note用着用着就卡，flyme后台自动开启应用，禁用还是会自动运行，不得了，对ubuntu情有独钟，真心
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian安装包时提示"下列XX包将安装时如何只选择部分包进行安装?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483684 Debian安装包时提示"下列XX包将安装时如何只选择部分包进行安装? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-27 18:26
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian安装包时提示"下列XX包将安装"时如何只选择部分包进行安装?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483684 Debian安装包时提示"下列XX包将安装"时如何只选择部分包进行安装? 我指的是Recommends不是Depends 我并不想手动选择所有Recommends,只是有个别几个包我看出来不需
<^k^>  ─> 要,希望别装 例如:我只想安装intel的显卡驱动 Code: Reading package lists... Building dependency tree. …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 服务器能否识别终端所在的局域网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483685 如果有两个终端连到服务端，并把自己的 IP 报来，两个都是内网 IP，服务端怎么判断这两个终端是否在同一局域网里？ 根据它们的公网 IP 判断是不行的，因为有些局域网可能有多
<^k^>  ─> 个公网 IP，两个终端即使在一个局域网里，公网 IP 也可能不同。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sai …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • ubuntu14.04系统vps装的Apache，在配制Let's Encrypt免费SSL的时候失败，望高手指导！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483686 看到大家都HTTPS：了，自己也想装一回，可是在网上收集了很多教程都不行，最后的界面如图 意思好像是证书存在了，但是安装失败 Error while running
<^k^>  ─> apache2ctl configtest. Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. apache2: Syntax e …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-28
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘分别安装Ubuntu和win10无grub启动菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483689 老笔记本本来在HDD中装了ubuntu16.10和win10，有grub菜单启动正常 现在把原硬盘改到光驱位置，硬盘位安装了一块120GB的SSD 使用win10+easybcd硬盘安装ubuntu16.04，安装到SSD并且将硬盘的
<^k^>  ─> Ubuntu分区删除，启动显示grub-rescue，使用set可以进入系统但是无法修复grub菜单 后使用winp …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Debian 9.0 "Stretch" 可能還不支援 UEFI Secure Boot  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483690 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... -Maybe-Not Debian 9.0 "Stretch" Might Not Have UEFI Secure Boot Support Debian 9.0 "Stretch" 可能還不支援 UEFI Secure Boot 意思是 建議 安裝前 先把 Secure Boot 設為 disabled
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2017-04-28 9:24
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04.02update error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483692 Dear everyone: Last night,I update the Ubuntu 16.04.02,after update,reboot the system,ubuntu can not run. I have met this problem again. IMG20170428003206.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 yahbdc — 2017-04-28 10:00
<PasserKkK> hi,各位好
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 重新安装后原home分区如何替换现在的home  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483693 原来有两个，分别是/和/home，重新安装，原来/home里的变成需要挂载了，相信很多都遇到过;； 我修改了fstab，写法如下：UUID=4524477b-5cc4-4184-8ad6-daf7698e04b5 /home ext4 defaults 0 2 现在桌
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 重新安装后原home分区如何替换现在的home  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483694 原来有两个，分别是/和/home，重新安装，原来/home里的变成需要挂载了，相信很多都遇到过;； 我修改了fstab，写法如下：UUID=4524477b-5cc4-4184-8ad6-daf7698e04b5 /home ext4 defaults 0 2 现在桌
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 重新安装后原home分区如何替换现在的home  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483695 原来有两个，分别是/和/home，重新安装，原来/home里的变成需要挂载了，相信很多都遇到过;； 我修改了fstab，写法如下：UUID=4524477b-5cc4-4184-8ad6-daf7698e04b5 /home ext4 defaults 0 2 现在桌
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16服务器安装完成后重启出现kernel panic-not syncing:Timeout  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483696 安装ubuntu16.04 desktop 64位版本，32位版本都出现这类问题： kernel panic-not syncing:Timeout：Not all CPUs entered broadcast exception handler Shutting down cpus with NMI ... ... 16.jpg 包括
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 为啥iso尺寸差别辣么大  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483697 ubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso 12-Apr-2017 03:52 1632927744 ubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso 12-Apr-2017 11:52 2G 统计信息: 发表于 由 冲浪板 — 2017-04-28 16:05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • 大家好，https://左边的小锁不是绿色怎么办！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483698 昨天在这里发了一贴，是关于https配制的问题，很感谢这里热心的朋友，最后集大家的智慧终于把问题解决了，摸索了一天的时间，现在https:也能访问了。 但是问题还是存在，我的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04切换显卡驱动后重启不能进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483699 我的笔记本装的是win10+ubuntu16.04的双系统，显卡是GeForce710M,平时习惯用ubuntu的，在附加者驱动那里有两个显卡驱动,一个是nouveau,一个是Nvidia的专用驱动,平时用的是nouveau,昨天把它
<^k^>  ─> 改成Nvidia专用驱动后需要重启，接着重启就不能进入系统了，求大神帮忙解决 统计信息: …
<psychi[m]> 把 nouveau 禁掉
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助VirtualBox网络配置hostonly模式时主机不能访问虚拟机但是虚拟机互相访问正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483701 求助VirtualBox网络配置hostonly模式时主机不能访问虚拟机但是虚拟机互相访问正常 -------------------------------------------------------------------------
<perr> ....
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 还是没找到机器人仿真软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483702 又到辅导机器人参赛的时间。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2017-04-28 20:40
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • rdesktop问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483703 一直好用，这两周不知哪里出问题了，最是显示如下错误： Code: tt@homett:~$ rdesktop 192.168.123.9 Failed to negotiate protocol, retrying with plain RDP. 段错误 (核心已转储) tt@homett:~$ 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 20
<^k^>  ─> 17-04-28 20:41
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • rdesktop问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483703 一直好用，这两周不知哪里出问题了，总是显示如下错误： Code: tt@homett:~$ rdesktop 192.168.123.9 Failed to negotiate protocol, retrying with plain RDP. 段错误 (核心已转储) tt@homett:~$ 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 20
<^k^>  ─> 17-04-28 20:41
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-29
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何彻底杀死indicator-bluetooth-service进程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483706 我台式机安装了16.04ubuntu,前一段时间添加了个蓝牙适配器。后来给取消了，但开机后indicator-bluetooth-service进程一直存在，手动杀死后它又自动重启。有没有办法不让它开机启动？
<^k^>  ─> /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd开机也是启动的 统计信息: 发表于 由 s1978256 — 2017-04-29 7:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小朋友谁知道"谈心"是什么意思? : 1、小朋友谁知道"谈心"是什么意思?答:谈心就是心像个弹簧一样在弹。 两个人坐在沙发上谈生意。 谈心就是一个人和对面的那个人在谈关于心的问题。
 * unknow 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33305.html 北京时间 : 某乡镇企业老板出国考察,在机场看见墙上挂着许多钟,便想对一下表。只见:北京9:00,巴黎1:00,东京10:00,纽约20:00……… 不禁骂道:妈的,这么多钟,还是北京时间准！
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 为何tab补全能出来结果"compgen -abcdefgjksuv sysctl"出不来?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483708 为何tab补全能出来结果"compgen -abcdefgjksuv sysctl"出不来? https://superuser.com/questions/571047/ ... s-a-string https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manua ... ltins.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-04-29 17:12
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cck> ?
<cck> 中国人
<ilc> .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 尼玛虚荣心啊。。 : 年轻人。你真的以为有那么多人回复你吗 ?其实我是看你可怜,于是,我不辞辛劳 的注册了很多ID,不断的回复你,希望能 满足一下你的虚荣心。但是你要明白,不 是所有人都会像我这样为你着想。希望你 好自为之。好了,不说了。我换号继续回 复你,
<^k^>  ─> 不然你不会相信这是真的
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Macchiato> hello bodies
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-30
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • lxcbr0 是啥？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483711 我点击桌面右上角的网络图标，在弹出菜单中点击“连接信息”，在弹出对话框中，有个选项卡，它的名字叫 lxcbr0，这是个啥，请路过大神指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer — 2017-04-30 1:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2moaIJcYlAAA7Hh7V6yQAALq4AP_cPMAADs2389.jpg 什么头悬梁、锥刺股,跟这位哥比起来,统统都是浮云~~
<ilc> 。。。。
<ilc> 人好少
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Stretch装上pcmanfm不显示驱动器是什么原因?缺什么了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483712 Stretch装上pcmanfm不显示驱动器是什么原因?缺什么了? 安装命令: Code: aptitude install --without-recommends lxde-core 发现没有后我装上了udisks2,但还是不显示 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学
<^k^>  ─> 之子 — 2017-04-30 11:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 17.04 任务栏如何让他不合并任务啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483713 17.04 任务栏如何让他不合并任务啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2017-04-30 11:24
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Stretch用"aptitude install lightdm"装上的lightdm为何输入用户名和密码是屏幕闪烁?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483714 Stretch用"aptitude install lightdm"装上的lightdm为何输入用户名和密码是屏幕闪烁? 目前来说貌似登录进入lxsession之后就正常 (因为刚刚使用,不确定是否有异
<^k^>  ─> 常未发现) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-04-30 12:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1653.html 聪明的男人 :     儿子:"爸爸,听说本来很聪明的男人,结了婚以后都会变得很唠叨,是真的吗?"    父亲:"你仔细听着,真正聪明的男人是一辈子都不结婚的。" 
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我系统是的内核是4.8后来我把他降级4.6  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483719 我系统是的内核是4.8后来我把他降级4.6；怎么一降级以后；进4.6版本的乌班图系统做任何事情都有点卡顿；没4.8的流畅 统计信息: 发表于 由 nicejack — 2017-04-30 15:49
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 怎么Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 4.8的内核降级成4.6的内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483723 怎么Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 4.8的内核降级成4.6的内核；进4.6的内核；不管做什么都有点卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 nicejack — 2017-04-30 16:04
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 安装scrapy遇到的错误，请大神指点给个思路  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483724 python:2.7 先前更换过3.5后来又换了回来，在安装scrapy框架时一直报这个错误，之前也有这种情况，百度无果，请各位看一下 小弟不胜感激，一下是部分报错信息。 Processing triggers
<^k^>  ─> for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ... Setting up python-decorator (4.0.6-1) ... Traceback (most recent call last): File " …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 挨骂 : 在看足球比赛的时候,妻子问丈夫:"这位观众干嘛骂他身旁那个人?" "是他朝裁判扔的汽水瓶子。" "不是没有打中他吗?" "所以他才挨骂。。。"
<throb> 我不知道我算进来了没？有看到的回一下好吗？谢谢 😊
<throb> 第一次用irc,不要怪我了
<throb> 有人吗？
<ubrl> throb:点点点.  19:59
<throb> 点点点？是人在说话吗？？
<throb> 还是我不小心点错了，给点呻吟好不好
<throb> 给点什么什么，为什么我可以发此时消息？
<throb> 还是都是老外，听不懂我讲什么？？？
<throb> 我自己跟自己聊天／
<throb> 还是大家都聊专业知识？？
<throb> ／whois
<throb> 人大
<throb> 我是按照英文翻译来的呀，怎么会没人啊？？？？？？？？
<throb> 说说话好不好？
<throb> 我不是傻子，我👄
<lixuliang> 你就是傻子呀，我砍价 了
<throb> 再说我拿刀砍你奥
<lixuliang> 是吗，装备好好，我就没刀
<throb> 害我开台虚拟机验证真伪，你们也是够了奥
<throb> 我不砍了
<lixuliang> 原来你是盖的，不然了
<throb> apt-get
<throb> youtube-dl怎么下载YouTube视频失败了，大家有遇到过吗？
<throb> 我弱弱的问一句，irc一直这样吗？
<throb> 我来到了虚幻世界是吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 萌新求助 原系统异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483737 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/5095911478 就是今天刚安装了ubuntu然后打开电脑时xp在grub最下边一行选择后提示出错alt+ctrl+delete重试 但是yi一直进不去 统计信息: 发表于 由 Friday_Grey — 2017-04-30 19:49
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Stretch下Flash Player总是"movie not loaded"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483738 Stretch下Flash Player总是"movie not loaded"? 看爱奇艺时不仅仅是"movie not loaded",而且还CPU占用率高涨 Adobe官网页面虽说不占CPU,但也是"movie not loaded" 两个网站的Flash都无法正常工作(基本上就是没反
<alvin_rxg__> irc 频道还没死么
<lixuliang> 哈哈，么有
<Ilc> 冷群
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 这个是BUG? 软件包提供的不全  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483739 17.04 64位系统 libtcmalloc-minimal4 这个库,安装后只有 dpkg -S libtcmalloc-minimal4 libtcmalloc-minimal4: /usr/share/doc/libtcmalloc-minimal4 libtcmalloc-minimal4: /usr/share/doc/libtcmalloc-minimal4/changelog.Debian.gz libtcmalloc-minimal4
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 这是因为禁用了加速?还是另有原因?通常不是禁用加速会解决问题吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483740 这是因为禁用了加速?还是另有原因?通常不是禁用加速会解决问题吗? 禁用加速的配置: Code: Section "Device"          Identifier "devname"          Driver "intel"
<^k^>  ─>          Option "NoAccel" "1" EndSection 2017-04-30-215714_1440x900_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学 …
<Curtain> 也许
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • .thumbnails是什么软件产生的缩略图文件夹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483742 在我电脑里存放照片的文件夹里，有一个隐藏文件夹.thumbnails，里面是和照片同名的png文件，应该是某个软件生成的缩略图。 我检查了一下，2015年9月份以前的照片有
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-23
<iMadper`> .
<iMadper> freeflying: 大佬你的服务器挂了
<root__> hello
<ubrl> root__:点点点.  14:31
<iMadper> root__: .
<root__> Users
<iMadper> root__: /names
<root__> Whois
<pity> 你们都是服务器挂线的？
<huntxu> iMadper: 有好事没
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 家里的机器，看来我得丢到vps上去了
<Guest78588> .wc
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-24
<pity> 猴总又开始上上下下了 :P
<wberry> 有大佬在吗？
<wberry> 我在4.1.18内核下写了一个模块，用于进行ipsec esp隧道模式的封装，但是在解封装后重设ip头时系统panic了。不知道时为什么。我把解封后的IP信息都printk了，发现完全没错，但依然panic，有大佬能帮我看看代码吗？
<yh> 机器人都不见了
<yh`> /
 * yh` gogogo
<Guest65692> exit
<Guest65692> ???
<Guest65692> what exit ?
<yh`> "/quit"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-25
<jamesarch> 有大佬没。。
<jamesarch> 想问下 怎么实现PPTP相同账号多播
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许叔, 有啥好事儿吗?
<mikahe> 哇
<mikahe> 第一次用這種軟件
<tone>  - -#
<colin_> die
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-26
<Mikahe> ubuntu1804今天什么时候发布
<Mikahe> 😕
<grils>   
<grils> 我
<grils> ?
<grils>  
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-27
<HAHA> hi
<ubrl> HAHA:点点点.  15:30
<Keon_MY> 下午好。
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-28
<nyfair> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<nyfair> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nyfair> 切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏切忌刷屏
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] ...
<pity> 这个频道要复活么？
<harajuku> pity: p姐好
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐好
<harajuku> harajuku: huntxu 蓉蓉帅胡好
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 胖胖好
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] 。。。
<widon> 大家好啊，有人知道firefox使用的是什么库来渲染字体的吗？
<widon> irc里面，怎么@一个人啊
<preeminent> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> preeminent:点点点.  22:15
<preeminent> 有没有ios中文版的irc软件呢
<preeminent> 这个英文版的使用真的有点不方便呀
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-22
<cherrot> q
<imadper> cherrot: contrun[m]: qiao: 早啊, 大佬们
<qiao> imadper: zao
<contrun[m]> 早啊
<cherrot> 早啊
<cherrot> 钳子这是旷工了啊
<imadper> cherrot: 是的, 旷工.
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao 大佬们早
<imadper> violetzijing: 你这上班也太晚了吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 我都吃过午饭了啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 早上电脑崩了，重启之后还没开 xchat
<violetzijing> imadper, 一早上帮我们的 lead 做 cherry-pick
<imadper> violetzijing: 羡慕大佬
<violetzijing> imadper, 一把年纪一个 lead，cherry-pick 靠百度
<violetzijing> imadper, 我疯了。。。
<violetzijing> imadper, 要不是我 mentor 让我去跟她 pair，我是真不爱搭理她
<imadper> violetzijing: 说出来你可能不信, 我面试的人里面, 能用rebase的人凤毛麟角, cherry-pick别问,
<imadper> 问就让你给他讲啥是cherry-pick
<violetzijing> imadper, 主要我们成天 cherry-pick……
<imadper> violetzijing: 我以前面的可是内核开发岗啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 从 dev 分支往 release 提 hotfix 就靠 cherry-pick 了
<imadper> violetzijing: 从mainline/tips做cherry-pick不是日常吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 自己写代码又不会写, 从mainline做cherry-pick又不会
<imadper> violetzijing: 这些人比我还能混日子, 我真的想请教一下怎么做到的
<violetzijing> imadper, sigh。。。
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们这位大姐也是，我也很想知道咋混日子的
<violetzijing> imadper, 不过我经历过一次之后有点懂了
<violetzijing> imadper, 她拽着我给她修东西，修完之后跟人汇报是她自己做的
<violetzijing> imadper, 不过就是脸皮厚一点而已，对她自己的职业生涯又没有 impact 的事
<imadper> violetzijing: 哎, 杀人放火金腰带
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也要当坏人啊
 * violetzijing 想跳槽啊
 * imadper reboot for new kernel
<violetzijing> 搞不懂我们公司那帮号称最早写 go 的人在干什么
<violetzijing> 一个 response 和 err 回来，err 永远是 nil
<violetzijing> 真的有 err 是包在 response 里的
<violetzijing> 那要 err 做鸡毛
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这种人就不要帮她，对你又带不来什么帮助
<cherrot> violetzijing: 甩一个link自己研究去
<cherrot> imadper: 真的是。。能知道rebase是干啥的凤毛麟角
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我 lead 发话让我去跟她 pair 搞定这个事了，要不然我理都不理
<imadper> qiao_: 你咋有尾巴了?
<qiao_> imadper: 公司今天的网神经了
<qiao_> imadper: 一直断了连，连了断
<imadper> qiao_: 羡慕有公司的人啊
<imadper> qiao_: 老子都tm没工作了啊
<qiao_> imadper: 你啥时候 last day
<imadper> qiao_: 5月底
<qiao_> imadper: 还有1个半月， 再找呗
<imadper> qiao_: 等秋天再说吧
<imadper> qiao_: 太热了, 在家睡觉比较好
<qiao_> imadper: 有钱，任性
<contrun[m]> 我们这些穷逼就不为你们有钱人瞎操心了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你现在是大佬了啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 羡慕大佬
<violetzijing> imadper, 还能歇着
<imadper> violetzijing: 求别埋汰我
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也是靠老婆而已
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也没啥本事, 我就是有个好丈母娘
<contrun[m]> imadper: 是的  你也没什么牛逼的  就是有一个可以依靠的老婆而已
<contrun[m]> imadper: 现在问题来了  怎么样才能有你这一身本事呢
<violetzijing> imadper, 上次跟 Coly 吃饭的时候我请教他如何这么牛逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 27了还母胎单身的人, 可能没机会练就这身本事了
<violetzijing> imadper, 他说他老婆是上市公司的 CEO
<imadper> violetzijing: OwO
<contrun[m]> imadper:  谁说不是呢  明天就找 不找不是人
<imadper> violetzijing: 真高端啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我 tm
<imadper> violetzijing: 请不要再跟我说任何有关这个人的事迹
<imadper> violetzijing: 我不想听不想听
 * imadper 我不听我不听我不听
<violetzijing> imadper, 他说的跟你一样
<violetzijing> imadper, 有个有钱的老婆
<imadper> violetzijing: 我马上就去离婚
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 跟我说呀  我要听  我要好好学习先进的经验
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 你还有机会，就是找个富婆
<imadper> .contrun[m], 你还有机会，就是找个富婆
<imadper> 我有个问题啊
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 加油 这才是正途
<imadper> contrun[m]: 人家 cherrot 天天工作到凌晨四点, 都能找到老婆
<violetzijing> 太达了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你一个这么不努力的人, 为什么连个女朋友都没?
<cherrot> imadper: 你难道还没察觉到什么吗
<violetzijing> imadper, 你小心 cherrot 说他靠脸
<imadper> violetzijing: 我还以为是命好, 得碰得到瞎子呢
<violetzijing> imadper, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<violetzijing> cherrot, 说来我看了一下近视手术的后遗症包括圆锥角膜，又把我吓回去了
<qiao_> imadper: cherrot 你们都是人赢，话说怎么找个富婆
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你这个年纪了 一般不会有事了  又不是青少年了
<imadper> qiao_: 你结婚了, 还有俩月就有孩子了, 还tm在这里废话?????
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  我上次还去医院做检查了  他们说我眼角膜本身就太薄了  不适合做手术了  我他妈是想做也做不了了
<imadper> qiao_: 小心我打电话给你老婆告诉他
<cherrot> violetzijing: 正常角膜600nm+，削到好像是4～500nm? 我这是个340nm厚度的角膜
 * imadper 我tm是太穷, 想做也做不了
<imadper> contrun[m]: cherrot: 请问死囚眼角膜捐献你们搞得到吗?
<qiao_> imadper: 学习下么，我有好几个朋友都还没女朋友呢。。学习来了可以教他们
<imadper> qiao_: 巧了, 我也有个朋友没有女朋友呢  cc  contrun[m]
<cherrot> imadper: 我哥的一只眼睛就是，但可惜去年不小心脱落了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 本人明天就有
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 考虑下男朋友
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 想试试能不能找到女朋友吧  能找到那是坠吼的
<violetzijing> cherrot, 。。。妈耶
<violetzijing> cherrot, 更不敢做了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 上次体检检查出个豹纹眼底，我已经吓得不行不行了
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 一辈子太短  我要是能博一博 我就要试试能不能单车换摩托
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这么时髦，都上豹纹了
<imadper> 大佬们, 飞蚊症能治疗吗?
<violetzijing> cherrot, 是啊，老流行了
<imadper> 我看治疗手术的视频, 感觉好tm吓人
<violetzijing> imadper, 换眼球吧
<imadper> violetzijing: ... ... 别闹, 不用
<cherrot> violetzijing: contrun[m] 等待医学进步吧，加国都研制出自动隐形眼镜了，跟角膜融合在一起的
<imadper> violetzijing: 但是要切割点儿东西
<imadper> 说的就跟你们这些9 12 6的人有命等科学进步呢
<cherrot> imadper: 割神经嘛？这病啥原理？
<imadper> 知道一个fda等多少年吗?
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 我只能跟你讲，我汉子是我 mentor，所以你招个实习生，然后搞定
<violetzijing> imadper, 那国内更不好等，一个 HPV 疫苗进口等了 10 年
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 多谢你的人生经验
<imadper> violetzijing: 现在也没有9价吧?
<imadper> violetzijing: 和睦家是4价?
<cherrot> imadper: 有了有了
<violetzijing> imadper, 有啊，我就打了 9 价
<cherrot> 6k多吧
<imadper> cherrot: violetzijing: 稳, 我也去打
<violetzijing> 6k？？
<violetzijing> 好贵
<imadper> 男用9价给打吗?
<cherrot> imadper: 防菜花？
<imadper> cherrot: 是啊啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我去社区卫生站打的，一针 1323
<imadper> cherrot: 还是要注意安全.
<cherrot> violetzijing: 那就是5k多？
<violetzijing> imadper, 不限男女
<imadper> violetzijing: 稳!
<violetzijing> cherrot, 公立不到 5k
<violetzijing> imadper, 你年龄超了，不能打 9 价了
<cherrot> imadper: 男的打了干啥用的？
<imadper> cherrot: <cherrot> imadper: 防菜花？  你丫不是自己都说了?
<violetzijing> 就防菜花
<cherrot> imadper: 666
<imadper> 貌似不止菜花
<imadper> 反正有那么几个变种
<imadper> violetzijing: 我一直不懂, 年龄跟9价有啥关系
<violetzijing> 反正就那几种疣
<cherrot> imadper: 好像就国内限制 不明原因
<imadper> 是的
<imadper> 还是小心点儿好
<imadper> cherrot: 是啊
<imadper> cherrot: 成年人就可以不注意安全了???
<imadper> cherrot: 我不懂这个限制的理由啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 跟我们伟大的 zf 有关，因为默沙东提供的报告里没有 26 岁以上的实验数据，所以强制要求 26 岁以内的人才能打
<imadper> cherrot: 难道逼我去hk?
<violetzijing> cherrot, 就我说的那个理由
<imadper> violetzijing: 私立能给我打9价吗?
<violetzijing> imadper, 不能，严格限制年龄
 * imadper 觉得你们真博学
<violetzijing> imadper, 去 hk 打吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 我要是跟
<imadper> violetzijing: 深圳住, 那我早就去打了
<imadper> violetzijing: sigh....
<violetzijing> 我去年去打的时候带着身份证的，第一次要看身份证
<imadper> violetzijing: 可惜我只是个可怜的北漂
<violetzijing> imadper, 两套房的北漂？？？
<violetzijing> imadper, 先让你老婆去打啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 不黑不吹, 名下一套郊区房, 还在还房贷
<cherrot> imadper: 你个土著朴哪了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 还有你老婆
<imadper> cherrot: 真河北人
<violetzijing> imadper, 没房的人在这里
<cherrot> violetzijing: 前两天刚打完第一针
<imadper> cherrot: 131181开头的身份证号
<violetzijing> cherrot, cool
<imadper> violetzijing: 你们双it职工, 凭啥买不起?
<violetzijing> imadper, 山区人民 6 开头的身份证
<violetzijing> imadper, 穷啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 瞎扯, 你们家庭年收入肯定超过我
<imadper> violetzijing: 不肯买郊区房而已啊
<violetzijing> 说来之前在 face++，老王非不信我是甘肃的，我说我身份证开头是 622421,他才信
<imadper> violetzijing: 我就买通州了, 虽然没地铁没商场没超市...
<violetzijing> imadper, 城市副中心啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 你知道通州有多大吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 我家离市政府, 20公里?
<violetzijing> imadper, 日常活不下去啊
<violetzijing> 周末又刷了两天题，感觉刷题路漫漫
 * imadper MadUtilityMan
<MadUtilityMan> qiao: 什么破网啊
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 贵司这网能干活儿?
<violetzijing> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 钳子姐觉得我这个新名字怎么样?
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, cool，反正 mention 带补全的
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 是的. 前缀不变, 不影响大家at我
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 公司网今天2了
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 干不了。。
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 刚面了个 face++ 的， 简历上写的资深工程师。。 哎。。。
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 然后呢??
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 资深是senior的意思?
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: senior不都翻译成搞基工程尸?
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 恩，应该是吧，料到最后，他说投的是SQE，怎么是个QE的岗位。。我说，这个HR没给你聊?
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 再说，她的那个技术。。。QE都到不了
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 说明呢, 贵司要求比face++高
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: face++拒了我
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 我也不知道 face++ 的资深工程师对应到rh是啥level
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 说明呢, 我远没达到贵司要求
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 闹呢。
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 我可是真面了 face++ 然后被拒了啊
<iMadUtilityMan> 兔子呢? 来给我作证!
<violetzijing> qiao, 我去 face++ 面 IT 都没给我 sr
<violetzijing> qiao, 给我 junior
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 你是不是面人家 VP 的岗位去了
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 毛, 就是普普通通的开发岗
<qiao> violetzijing: 你说的是几年前的吧。。你现在去，还不给你个director
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 你可算来了
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 那个时候比较特殊
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 来来来, 给我作证
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 我是不是面试过贵司
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 然后贵司给我拒了
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 你看我们组跑了接近一半的人
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 啥叫可算。。
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 快来给我作证
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 来面过
<violetzijing> cherrot, 陈经纶还在 face++ 吗
<iMadUtilityMan> 陈经纶分校  的那个陈经纶?
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 那时候钳子还在？
<violetzijing> 这个垃圾说找了个夹狗师的工作
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 在啊, 就是钳子姐给我推荐, 你来给我面试的嘛
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我推的 iMadUtilityMan ，然后你和串神装模作样面试的那次
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 当然了, 一开始还有几个不认识的大佬给我推荐, 面试完了当场就拒了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 不在了啊
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 你看你看, 大佬们都可以给我作证
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 陈经纶就是把我推到 face++ IT 岗的垃圾
<cherrot> violetzijing: 恩哥也见了
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 入职瞬间蒙蔽
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 那是 ++ 他们的损失
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 别闹了, 后来我去的两个公司都死了
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: face++没要我, 保住了一命
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我让聂伟去挖我们组另一个给力的小伙子了
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 话说，你不回 c 家去？
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 怎么回????
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 我tm是被开了啊
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 拿个remote的岗位多好
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 就没适合我的岗位了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 不过那个小伙子好像已经拿了头条还是小马的 offer 了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 赞赞！
<violetzijing> cherrot, 挖一挖
<violetzijing> cherrot, 松松土
<cherrot> violetzijing: 啊咧。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, 先挖挖看
<cherrot> violetzijing: 挖还是要挖的
<violetzijing> qiao, 你们组要求太高
<violetzijing> qiao, 我记得我们组的 xuan 跑去面试，一个问题就问得灰溜溜回来了
<qiao> violetzijing: xuan 是谁？
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: qiao: 问题是啥?
<qiao> violetzijing: 不高啊。。我觉得都是基础的问题
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 我还没对上人 xuan 是谁？
<violetzijing> qiao, irc nick 就是 xuan
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 基础问题不能问, 问就是不会
<violetzijing> qiao, 贾玄
<qiao> violetzijing: 哦，他啊。。 我没有面过
<qiao> violetzijing: 那好早了吧，他很早就从rh离职了
<violetzijing> qiao, 应该是在我之后了 :)
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 我总觉得, 问基础问题, 基本上就没人能答上来
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 比如来我这里, 我要是敢问页表/中断向量/TLB, 那就是不想招人了
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 王老板面试会问 进程/线程 的区别， 系统内粗用完了系统会怎么样 。。 这样问题， 能答出来的人不多
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 而且好多还是计算机专业的
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 系统内存用完了... 这题太难了, 天啦噜, 不敢问不敢问
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 我现在也觉得这个问题太难了
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 进程线程有区别? 天啦噜, 这题也不会...
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 我们和老板sync下刚才那个娃
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 链接, 装载 你们敢考吗?
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 考了肯定被骂面试造火箭
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 我在上家公司面翻转二叉树, 都被同事说难为别人
<violetzijing> ima
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 我们公司考如何判断链表里有环
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 链表????
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 就是疵了的链表
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 别说有环了, 去年这会儿能手写个链表的人我就没面到
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 今天中午我们的娱乐项目是手写反转链表。。。
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: cherrot: qiao: 你们大公司还好. 我们垃圾公司很难招人啊
<violetzijing> 说明我们每个人都在等着跳槽
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 我也不是跳槽, 我只是努力的找工作. 毕竟我已经辞职了
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 已经辞职了？
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 是的!
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 恭喜
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 蟹蟹
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 要给你拍张 NBCU 的照片吗
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, NBCU 也招人
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 不要不要
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 水平不够啊
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 但是免费去环球影城玩啊
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 我想找个devops的
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 我不爱玩啊
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 现在找工作不容易啊, 尤其是我家地理位置这么硬
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 我们啥时候大公司了
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 多少人?
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 2000多一点吧
<iMadUtilityMan> .........................
<iMadUtilityMan> 真大
<violetzijing> cherrot, 这么多人
<violetzijing> cherrot, 大公司
 * cherrot 哎嘿。。
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 我现在在一个, 只有三个开发的小公司
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, hxt 员工再就业了么 https://twitter.com/lsab4007/status/1120241004693471237
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ sinCorpis on Twitter: "不接触媒体老师太长时间了，有一个（可能是）国内资源最好的半导体 + 嵌入式 AI 孵化器要找媒体合作，负责人 IC 和 AI 算一级市场里理解很深的了，现在要这个领域创业的老师们看什么公众号比较多？"
<violetzijing> 肛完了一波代码
<violetzijing> 现在只想睡觉
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: hxt的人找工作超快
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 风一样
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 大佬们都有很多offer
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: violetzijing: devops清闲吗?
<iMadUtilityMan> 想找个轻松地工作啊
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 不知道
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 反正有难的，也有轻松得不得了的
 * violetzijing 困得要死
<iMadUtilityMan> 我就想找个轻松的不得了的
<iMadUtilityMan> 最近都没时间减肥了
<iMadUtilityMan> 我又变回了小胖子
<violetzijing> https://github.com/openbilibili/go-common/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: GitHub - openbilibili/go-common: 哔哩哔哩 bilibili 网站后台工程 源码
<violetzijing> B 站这是有人离职了么
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 不敢不敢。。 还敢问链表。。 去重都不会
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 你这 翻转二叉树 确实有点难为人了
<violetzijing> qiao, 但是翻转二叉树超级简单啊
<qiao> violetzijing: 是简单，比这个还简单都不会，你敢问这个
<violetzijing> qiao, 233
<violetzijing> qiao, 我司对算法要求很严
<qiao> violetzijing: 那应该问的。。 想俺们这种，就只能问一些系统的基本操作，能用shell/python啥的写个脚本就好
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 下次我面试要求手写io monad
 * violetzijing 羡慕你们这些当过面试官的
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 或者手写用foldmap实现foldright
 * violetzijing 只有被面试的份
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 我觉得我真是太仁慈了
<iMadUtilityMan> qiao: 但是别人面试我的时候可是一点儿面子都不给
<qiao> iMadUtilityMan: 是啊。。我去面人家大厂。。 那问题刁钻的
<iMadUtilityMan> 这个不错啊  cc violetzijing qiao: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/259231/senior-software-engineer-with-kubernetes-suse
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Senior Software Engineer with Kubernetes- (Global) Flexible Location at SUSE - Stack Overflow
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan:  啥时候再当面试官啊你  本人打算投简历了  也不是我吹牛  你说的这些我都会  但是算法题我是不会的 我王境泽这辈子都不会刷算法题
<contrun[m]> 我王境泽这辈子都没刷过算法题  前些天面试 要不是面试官超级nice 我王境泽当时就跪了  明天 还要参加面试  好紧张
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 还是我nice吧?
<iMadUtilityMan> con
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 去年我面试你的时候多nice
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan: 你虽然 nice 可是你在我心中的排名已经是第二了
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 毕竟我提供的岗位太low了, 我的错
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan:  你提供的岗位就是好一万倍  你在我心中的地位也赶不上 cherrot
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: cherrot 提供特服了>?
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这个repo瞬间火了。。
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 我这devops还挺清闲的，很少有太紧急的ddl
<contrun[m]> cherrot:  是啊 star数刚刚才5000多
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 看，这就是人格魅力
<violetzijing> cherrot, 虽然不道德，但是我在看他们的代码
<violetzijing> cherrot, 学习，学习一下
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 你吸引男生的能力真是强
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 比不过比不过
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan: 别太自卑 要不是你是女生 我早就爱上你了
<iMadUtilityMan> cherrot: 斩斩呢? 你见到他没?
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 你还是爱上adam.huang比较好一些
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan: 要是我是一头猪 我早就爱上 adam huang 了
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 你要是猪, 你就该爱上hamo
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan: 很不幸 我们之间会存在生殖隔离
<cherrot> iMadUtilityMan: 还在面呢
<cherrot> violetzijing: 已经被关了
<contrun[m]> 果然 乙烷
<iMadUtilityMan> 没赶紧clone下来?
<contrun[m]> 好像是超过 rate limit 了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我下下来了
<violetzijing> 我 clone 的时候已经很难 clone 了，我直接 download zip
<violetzijing> https://img.vim-cn.com/4a/7dcec5c1fc3843ad43f9d3de469a3549a9b9b3.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<violetzijing> cc cherrot iMadUtilityMan 这就是鞭尸啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你grep "抽奖不成功也要发送弹幕"
<violetzijing> cherrot, 就我发的这个图啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你在哪发图了
<violetzijing> <violetzijing> https://img.vim-cn.com/4a/7dcec5c1fc3843ad43f9d3de469a3549a9b9b3.png
<violetzijing> 这个啊
<violetzijing> app/job/bbq/video/service/user.go:      // TODO: 考虑个好方法
<violetzijing> app/job/bbq/video/service/user.go:      // 万一对方接口有问题，那就都完了
<violetzijing> 噗
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我竟然clone下来了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 牛皮
<cherrot> violetzijing: 感谢连接没断
<violetzijing> cherrot, 粗看下来我觉得还行啊他们的质量
<violetzijing> cherrot, 比我们的 XX 组 XX 组好多了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 就是太多 assumption 需要大量的注释……
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 请 iMadUtilityMan  回答 我们公司的什么代码需要注释
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: # It's a really simple scripts so there will be NO any documents. :-b
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 我刚给我的脚本加文档呢
<iMadUtilityMan> NOT...
<cherrot> violetzijing: 还不错的
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 我们组的代码没有注释
<iMadUtilityMan> vio
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 我被 contrun[m] 的注释给鄙视了
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 比如 GetCampaign 这有啥好注释的
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 他写个柯里化都要给我在注释里贴wiki链接????
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan:  直到现在 我还是不能相信你真的会 currying
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 我就是不会啊, 但是显然我也不会看注释里面的wiki啊
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 所以你写了有啥用呢?
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 你丫那个柯里化写错了, 还是我给你找到错误的吧?
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 垃圾
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan:  您老教训的是
<iMadUtilityMan> 注释都没用
<iMadUtilityMan> 反正也没人看
<iMadUtilityMan> 哦, 不对
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan: 要不是扫地僧出马  我们公司那天就黄了
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: violetzijing: 我想到了一个注释的用处!!!
<iMadUtilityMan> 要不是kernel很多注释, 我都没机会提交kernel patch啊
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, go 源码里有大量的注释没有改
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 靠你了
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 不感兴趣啊
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan: 原来我没能给kernel 提过patch 就是因为我没有看注释啊
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 是的
<contrun[m]> iMadUtilityMan: 感觉 实现人生理想 迎娶白赴美 有望
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: 就快了
<iMadUtilityMan> contrun[m]: pm
<violetzijing> 心烦
<violetzijing> 今晚继续刷题
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 猎头给我推工作啊
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: suse啊
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/259231/senior-software-engineer-with-kubernetes-suse
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Senior Software Engineer with Kubernetes- (Global) Flexible Location at SUSE - Stack Overflow
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: global remote
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 再也不用挤地铁啊
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 早上去健身房, 回来洗个澡再上班, 美滋滋啊
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 20万的 package，我才不去
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 不会吧.
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 看起来这么高端的岗位, 只给20k不可能吧
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 你说 Coly 的职位高端吗
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: coly工资在suse算是高的吗?
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 我被告知, 不能跟coly比. 是他自己不在乎的
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, SUSE lab 是在鄙视链最高层的
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: coly工资在suse算是高的吗?
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 这么说, 强东还是1块钱年薪呢...
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 那就换个，认识一个 remote 做 btrfs 的小伙子，26w 的 package
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 也是 suse lab
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 额... ...
<iMadUtilityMan> 怎么...
<iMadUtilityMan> 都...
<iMadUtilityMan> 这么穷....
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 我之前去面 icewm 的 maintainer，勉强给到 18w package
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 做不了告辞再见
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: icewm是个啥?
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 看起来是个wm啊
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 一个没人用的 wm
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 这种脏活儿...
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 跟xorg打交道... 很难受的
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, SUSE 要跟 rh 抢 maintainer 嘛
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: remote的话, 3w的base我就接受了
<violetzijing> iMadUtilityMan, 原来是自己 maintain 的当然不给别人
<groudon_> 你们好
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: suse给钱这么少a ...
<iMadUtilityMan> violetzijing: 弄得我都不想投ha了
<kaio[m]> hi
<ubrl> kaio[m]:点点点.  19:24
<kaio[m]> 甚麼點點點
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-23
<qiao> violetzijing_: contrun[m] 早，大佬们
<violetzijing> qiao, cherrot 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> 看了一眼昨儿入职的人的自我介绍
<violetzijing> 真是戏多
<qiao> violetzijing: 咋说？
<violetzijing> 还「 It’s a simple and interesting way to say hello to everybody here through email with a photo, maybe some of you already know me for … emmm maybe many years, what a small world~」
<violetzijing> 还 emmm
<violetzijing> emmm 个屁蛋蛋
<violetzijing> 同事还以为是社区知名人士，跑来问我很有名吗
<violetzijing> 我一看，只是戏多而已
<qiao> 哈哈哈哈， 戏精
<contrun[m]> qiao: 早啊
<suhang12332> 你好
<bd7iox> cq cq cq
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHEkA5JzIbc
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Xavier Rudd - Come let go - YouTube
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP7TYxOrXoU
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Leilani Wolfgramm - Change the World ft. Jacob Hemphill & Fortunate Youth | Sugarshack Sessions - YouTube
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-cdSX4hxGU
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Matisyahu "Live Like A Warrior/Fast Car (Tracy Chapman Cover) - Acoustic" - 02, London - YouTube
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-24
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yYV9-KoSUM
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ MACKLEMORE FEAT KESHA - GOOD OLD DAYS (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m0XeTuwEAc
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Little Dragon - Come Home - YouTube
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao 大佬们早
<cherrot> violetzijing: 早啊，这下雨天真不想上班
<violetzijing> cherrot, 社畜还没来得及看到雨就被关进了工地
<kitty_baby> 中
<qiao> violetzijing: cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> qiao: 早啊
<kitty_baby> lalala~
<jerry> mm
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-25
<contrun[m]> docker hub down？
<contrun[m]> Nope. Just me. I changed iptables rules.
<Erikano_Buzz> 大家好，请问debian中文频道为何无法加入？谢谢！
<mk3548208> debian-cn可以加入呀 @Erikano_Buzz
 * cherrot 渣渣网
<imadper> qiao|away: violetzijing: contrun[m]: cherrot: 大佬们好
<cherrot> imadper: 哟 出现了
<contrun[m]> 早啊
<imadper> cherrot: 是啊
<imadper> cherrot: 老子, tm, 复活了
<Erikano_Buzz0> Hello All!
<imadper> Er
<imadper> Erikano_Buzz: 早.
<imadper> lbb: 早
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<cherrot> imadper: 来了
<genophy> 额
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-26
<imadper> qiao: 早啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 早啊
<contrun[m]> 早啊
<contrun[m]> https://downloads.haskell.org/ghc/8.8.1-alpha1/docs/html/users_guide/8.8.1-notes.html 我ghc马上就要出8.8了 一颗赛艇啊
<ubrl> ⇪ f: . Release notes for version 8.8.1 — Glasgow Haskell Compiler 8.8.0.20190424 User's Guide
<contrun[m]> imadper: https://contributors.scala-lang.org/t/principles-for-implicits-in-scala-3/3072
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Principles for Implicits in Scala 3 - Language Design - Scala Contributors
<imadper> contrun[m]: The usual answer I get from people who are used to current implicits is that we just need minor tweaks and everything will be fine. I don’t believe that anymore.
<contrun[m]> imadper: https://contributors.scala-lang.org/t/proposal-to-revise-implicit-parameters/3044
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Proposal To Revise Implicit Parameters - SIP Proposal - Scala Contributors
<contrun[m]> 我感觉 这个宇宙推荐算法做的最牛逼的除了 youtube 还有 github 和 reddit  我昨天在我的仓库commit message里面写了一个guix github的discovery就有了 guix 相关仓库推荐
<contrun[m]> 我昨天在reddit收藏了某个subreddit的帖子   今天就满屏都是这个subreddit了
<imadper> lbb: 早.
<longji__2> /wc/
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-27
<peter_> irc.ubuntu.com
<peter_> 。。。。。。。
<peter_> 闲聊违法不？
<someafsd> this is a test massage
<someafsd> quit
<Guest28477> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest28477:点点点.  15:32
<Guest28477> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest28477:点点点.  15:32
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-28
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao|away contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: qiao|away contrun[m] 早（好困
<violetzijing> cherrot, 继续修 bug
<violetzijing> cherrot, agile 真他妈累啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 为啥啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我们这种N个发布分支的才累死
<violetzijing> cherrot, 一个月里有半个月在忙 release，测试开发部署都得我们自己做，没啥明显分工，排的活一点都不少
<violetzijing> cherrot, 好容易安静地写上两周代码吧，又得 release
<qiao> violetzijing: cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<violetzijing> 今天又是鸡飞狗跳的一天
 * violetzijing 早会上还怼了同事
<violetzijing> 改了行为还振振有词：我代码已经写成这样了，又得改
<qiao> violetzijing: nb
<violetzijing> cherrot, 来欣赏一段代码 https://cfp.vim-cn.com/cbfyg/go
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<violetzijing> cherrot, 看得我头要裂了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 同情。。这代码，不行了我得看看远处休息下眼睛。。
<imadper> qiao|away: violetzijing: contrun[m]: 早啊, 大佬们
<groudon_> 你好。 在linux有微信软件马？
<mk3548208> web版本微信，或者用wine版本的，比如deepin应该集成微信了@groudon_
<groudon_> mk3548208, 如果在deepin集成微信，在ubuntu不能用的吗？
<mk3548208> ubuntu也可以用，比较麻烦，你可以在arch linux项目搜索下，我记得有打包好的
<mk3548208> @groudon_
<mk3548208> https://www.jianshu.com/p/07c45d998d11 @groudon_ 这个链接可以参考
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS QQ、微信解决方案 - 简书
<groudon_> mk3548208, 你推荐用web版本吗？
<groudon_> 哦。我去看
<mk3548208> groudon_: web版本比较方便，如果没什么语音需求的话。如果要功能强大点的就是wine 微信了
<groudon_> mk3548208, 嗯。不太清楚加deepin的软件安不安全。
<groudon_> mk3548208, 好像在手机没有网络时候也不能加入web版weixin
<mk3548208> groudon_: 没明白什么意思，deepin软件应该安全的，这种二进制也改不了
<groudon_> mk3548208, 明白了。谢谢帮助
<groudon_> 对了。你们都用什么中文输入法呢？
<groudon_> 我有19。04。没有写可不可以用的
<mk3548208> ubuntu有自带的一个中文输入法，或者你有sougou也可以，我记得官网有下载 groudon_
<groudon_> 我在用intelligent 拼音输入法。
<sfg> ／topic
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-20
<evanlai> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10710U CPU @ 1.10GHz (3.34GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.0 GiB Total (11.5 GiB Free) Swap: 3.6 GiB Total (3.6 GiB Free) • Storage: 78.8 GB / 907.3 GB (828.5 GB Free) • VGA: 8086:9bca @ 8086:9b51 • Uptime: 1h 7m 16s
<evanlai> 不好意思  发错东西
<contrun[m]> jvava:  http://www.radio-browser.info/gui/  rhythmbox  有插件  弄起来很麻烦  不如用 https://github.com/coderholic/pyradio/
<jvava> hi
<jvava> 有人装过odio吗？我用snap装了后启动闪退，系统是debian10
<jvava> snap装的openra（红色警戒）可以玩，说明snap没问题
<usally> 请问，我在网络配置文件/etc/network/interfaces里面修改了MAC地址，并重启了网卡，为什么还是修改不成功呢？
<usally> ???
<usally> 有人知道吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-23
<xyzcodes> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-25
<AJCCN> 哈哈哈
<JCcn> IRC为什么没人了？
<JCcn> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-26
<JCcn> https://github.com/ryanhanwu/How-To-Ask-Questions-The-Smart-Way
<JCcn> 哈哈
<JCcn> 哈哈
<JCcn>  /list #ubuntu-cn
<JCcn> HElLO
